# Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge -- thread closing -- see new thread Part 2!



## lisah0711

*Welcome Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Participants**!*

This will be our home for the challenge FIRST PART of the challenge.  [/COLOR]Here you will find the QOTD (Question of the Day), the COW (Challenge of the Week), and a list of our participants as well as the results from the weigh ins and the COW.

Anytime that you want to review the detailed information about our challenge check the sticky at the top of this page or use this handy link:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34666127&postcount=1

Our first weigh in is Friday. This is a 19 week challenge that ends May 14th!

*OUR THREAD HAS A NEW HOME.  PLEASE CLICK THIS HANDY LINK TO COME AND JOIN US* http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35957321&postcount=1 

*IN AN EFFORT TO MATCH THE BIGGEST LOSER 9 SCHEDULE THE CHALLENGE HAS BEEN EXTENDED FOUR WEEKS TO MAY 14TH.  LOTS OF TIME TO MAKE SOME MORE PROGRESS!*

*Thank you LuvBaloo for being our weightkeeper!  Thank you donac for running the COW (Challenge of the Week)!  Thank you to all of our coaches!  And thank you to all our participants who make our challenge a great one!  *Good luck to all and may we all be losers (until some of us switch to the maintainer team!)

*Our new clippie is here!  A big, BIG thank you to corinnak for designing our challenge clippie!*






*LOOKING FOR THE WEEKLY RESULTS?  CHECK OUT THESE HANDY LINKS**!*

*LOOKING FOR THE NEWEST RESULTS?  PLEASE SEE OUR NEW THREAD WHERE THE RESULTS ARE CONTINUED -- I CAN'T EDIT THESE WITH A CLOSED THREAD. *

*Results Week 9*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35766400&postcount=3330

*Goal Results Week 9*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35766408&postcount=3331

*Results Week 8*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35671447&postcount=3127

*Goal Results Week 8*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35671447&postcount=3128



*Results Week 7*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35568233&postcount=2881

*Goals Results Week 7*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35584854&postcount=2918


*Statistics for the first 1/3 of our challenge*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35371518&postcount=2355


*Results Week 6*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35449676&postcount=2552

*Goals Results Week 6*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35449676&postcount=2553

*Results Week 5*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35371518&postcount=2353

*Goals Results Week 5*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35371518&postcount=2354

*Results Week 4*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35277496&postcount=2042

*Goals Results Week 4*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35277496&postcount=2043


*Results Week 3*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35179569&postcount=1726

*Goals Results Week 3*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35179569&postcount=1727


*Results Week 2*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35081273&postcount=1382

*Goals Results Week 2*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35081273&postcount=1383


*Results Week 1*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34987561&postcount=1048

*Goals Results Week 1*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34987625&postcount=1049


----------



## lisah0711

*LOSERS TEAM:*
LuvBaloo
donac
lisah0711
pjlla
corinnak
ShortyNBug
tigger813
Eeyores Butterfly
Cinderella Girl
MelanieC
TammyNC
Worfiedoodles
mikamah
sahbushka 
PrincessBride6205
disney_mommy
jennz
DisneyFam5
SabrinaMouse
iluvtig2
ziggystardust
mrsschlep
MickeyMagic
mandac
heatherlynn444
ucfsweetie82
TammyAlphabet (winner of BL8 challenge  )
cclovesdis
Tasha+Scott
My2Pixies
Lucky'sMom
NancyIL
seashell724
DisFam95
Riverhill
NCRedding
jimmduck
rgrutland
Derby
pakaramom
LegoMom3
Craftydawn
Conway733
ohMom
JordansMommie
RutgersAlum
goldcupmom
lisaviolet
ktaggie
wezee
mullysisters
mstinson14
PRINCESSVIJA
talytam
anut4disney
dthogue
CinderellasSister
StitchIsOurHero
jbm02
krisleee
mousemom11
lmhall2000
mthompson22
tea pot
Cruisin
NC Tink
3TinksAndAnEeyore
disneylove69
maslex
lacrosse lady72
LittleSeacow
lecach
kimblebee
MickeySP
claudia
IWISHFORDISNEY
pamperedlori
PeterPan09
kimwim8
My3princes
tbachelor
lovedvc
Christine & family
TAKitty
beansf
Life is good
CharityLynn
leamom2princesses
Disney Yooper
BernardandMissBianca
JFrey4240
denise
creativeamanda
Hollie
stace208
auntlynne
pppiglet
lornak
carmiedog
MrIncrediDad
KerBear
Southerngirl71
HomeSchoolMama
baby1disney
chskover
bumbershoot
tmfranik
kimara
clomahony
DisneyMommy-O
DisneyDaddy-O
mic&min
CindyBeth
Mom2JPL
jenanderson
peace.love.mickey
3 disprincesses
Where'sPiglet?
kitchensinkguy
Grammie3
bouldertcr
Ronda93
drinkme
chrisula
happysmyly
MaryAZ
double
omama
ajb1969
MJonesMBA2000
Colleen27
PedroPete3
kidsrfun
50sjayne
Rose&Mike
ElizaK
MissKelly
TIGGERmetoo
Piglet18
aurora23
goofypete
jimaker69
jimmy
joy@disney
maizezoe
pmama
TiknerBean
LeaderofthePack
catinthehat35
ALittleBitofPixieDust
zacem'smom
CptJackSparrowGirl
debf
AlreadyexcitedGrammy
Poohlove
*seanaci*
shellynn24
soozay
memy26
MissRee
KermitRocks
pgumiela
ladytink75
Octoberbride03
hyerpraise
flipflopmom
flamestardust
carys

all sticky
thru 2/27/10

* 
Please forgive me if I spelled your name wrong or forgot to add you to the list -- just PM me and I will fix it!*

*MAINTAINERS TEAM:*
PaulaSue
corinnak


----------



## lisah0711

*Coaching schedule*

*Many thanks to everyone who has volunteered to coach during this challenge.  Coaches act as hostess for our thread, post QOTD, reply to posts, and help keep our conversation moving.  We couldn't have a challenge without you! *

*1/1 - 1/7 * *lisah0711*
*1/8 - 1/14* *tigger813*
*1/15 -1/21* *Eeyores Butterfly*
*1/22 -1/28* *Cinderella Girl*
*1/29 -2/4* *pjlla*
*2/5  - 2/11* *MelanieC*
*2/12 - 2/18* *jenanderson*
*2/19 - 2/25* *Worfiedoodles*
*2/26 - 3/4* *mikamah*
*3/5 -   3/11* *sahbushka*
*3/12 - 3/18* *corinnak*
*3/19 - 3/25* *ShortyNBug*
*3/26 - 4/1* *PrincessBride6205*
*4/2 -  4/8* *tigger813*
*4/9 -  4/15* *my3princes*
*4/16 - 4/22* *cclovesdis*
*4/23 - 4/29* *50sjayne*
*4/30 - 5/6* *jenanderson*
*5/7 -5/14* *jennz*

*Wow! Thank you so much to all of you who have volunteered to coach, especially after adding the extra weeks.  If you want to try coaching and your name isn't on this list, just let me know and we can do some sharing -- it's a lot of fun -- don't be shy!*

*LOOKING FOR THE QUESTION OF THE DAY?  OR WANT TO CATCH UP ON QUESTIONS THAT HAVE BEEN ASKED? CHECK OUT THIS HANDY LINK http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35031934&postcount=1 WE WILL ALSO USE THIS SPACE FOR SUGGESTED QUESTIONS AND FOR AN ARCHIVE OF QOTD TO HELP OUR COACHES AND PARTICIPANTS -- THANK YOU CORINNAK FOR MAINTAINING THIS THREAD!*


----------



## lisah0711

*Looking for the NEWCOW?*





*PLEASE SEE THE COW POST IN OUR NEW THREAD FOR THE LATEST COW AND RESULTS -- I CAN'T EDIT ANYMORE WITH A CLOSED THREAD *

 Each week I will post links to the COW (Challenge of the Week) so they are easy to find and report.  Thank you donac for being our COW keeper! 

*COW WEEK 11 3/19/10-3/25/10*
*and results Weeks 9*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35886485&postcount=3593

*COW WEEK 10 3/12/10-3/18/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35794379&postcount=3375

*COW WEEK 9 3/5/10-3/11/10*
*and results Weeks 7 and 8*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35695192&postcount=3181

*COW 2/25/10-3/4/10*
*Pampering Week -- check back daily for task*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35601122&postcount=2958 *Day 1*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35616663&postcount=2996 *Day 2*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35628260&postcount=3026 *Day 3*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35641324&postcount=3053 *Day 4*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35656243&postcount=3085 *Day 5*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35687171&postcount=3163 *Day 6*

*COW WEEK 8 2/19/10-2/25/10*
*and results Week 6*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35492822&postcount=2687

*COW WEEK 7 2/12/10-2/18/10*
*and results Week 5*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35396534&postcount=2415

*COW WEEK 6 2/5/10-2/12/10*
*and results Week 4*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35302411&postcount=2152

*COW WEEK 5 1/29/10-2/4/10*
*and results Week 3*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35204925&postcount=1807

*COW WEEK 4 1/22/10-1/28/10*
*and results Week 2*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35107106&postcount=1475

*COW WEEK 3 1/15/10-1/21/10*
*and results Week1*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35009315&postcount=1120

*COW WEEK 2 1/8/10-1/14/10*

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34917251&postcount=697

*COW WEEK 1 1/1/10-1/7/10*

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34821026&postcount=111


----------



## donac

Good morning and welcome to the Biggest Loser 9.  I am Dona and I have been with this group for a while.  It has been a great place to get encouragement and sympathy with the weight loss journey.


----------



## lisah0711

donac said:


> Good morning and welcome to the Biggest Loser 9.  I am Dona and I have been with this group for a while.  It has been a great place to get encouragement and sympathy with the weight loss journey.



  Good morning, donac!  Thanks for being our keeper of the COW (Challenge of the Week).    You hopped on the thread before I finished fixing up the post for the link to the COW -- will do that next.


----------



## jennz

Good morning losers!  Thanks for the new thread Lisa.  My goal this time is to not just have the COW floating in my head but to actually log and report...good luck to me!  

First weigh in on the day after the snackiest day of the year for me - yikes!  Well that's okay, bigger loss for the next week right?  

We always have friends over and I'm planning on making some healthier snacks this year - still have to watch how much though.  And DH wants those weenies wrapped in crescent rolls - those are so addicting!  I'll have to step away.

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## Sabrina_Mouse

Hi Everyone!!

I'm Sabrina and this is my first challenge.  I am following the WW online plan.  I need to lose about 40 - 45lbs overall and I think this challenge is a step in the right direction.

I look forward to getting to know you all!!


----------



## kimwim8

I'm here and ready to start my first challenge!


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> Good morning losers!  Thanks for the new thread Lisa.  My goal this time is to not just have the COW floating in my head but to actually log and report...good luck to me!
> 
> First weigh in on the day after the snackiest day of the year for me - yikes!  Well that's okay, bigger loss for the next week right?
> 
> We always have friends over and I'm planning on making some healthier snacks this year - still have to watch how much though.  And DH wants those weenies wrapped in crescent rolls - those are so addicting!  I'll have to step away.
> 
> Welcome everyone!!



So do you think DH would notice if you used turkey weenies and light crescent rolls?  I agree those things are addictive.  

You'll like the COW, jenn.  I have been kind of missing it these last couple of weeks.  



Sabrina_Mouse said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I'm Sabrina and this is my first challenge.  I am following the WW online plan.  I need to lose about 40 - 45lbs overall and I think this challenge is a step in the right direction.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all!!



Welcome, Sabrina!  I am glad you found our chat thread.


----------



## lisah0711

*Welcome BL 9 participants!*

I thought I would do a warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) for the next couple of days while we wait for our challenge to officially start.  As you chime in on our new thread -- so we know we didn't lose you -- please introduce yourself.

If you are new to our challenge it can be a little daunting at first because we have a lot of folks signed up.  Remember all you need to do is PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo on Friday 1/1.  Chatting on the thread and answering the QOTD is optional but we hope that you will join us.   

I think that we are going to have a great challenge!


----------



## lisah0711

kimwim8 said:


> I'm here and ready to start my first challenge!



Welcome, kimwim8!  We're glad that you're here and ready to go!  



lisah0711 said:


> I thought I would do a warm up QOTD  (Question of the Day) for the next couple of days while we wait for our challenge to officially start.  As you chime in on our new thread -- so we know we didn't lose you -- please introduce yourself.



Oops!  Forgot to answer the QOTD . . . I am Lisa and the hostess and coach hostess for this challenge.  You can PM me if you have any questions about the challenge or want to try coaching.  I am married and have a 10 year old son.  In the real world I am a real estate attorney which means I have a lot of responsibility but I have a lot of flexibility, too.  It is a good thing.    I'm looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## corinnak

to so many new and returning participants! We are so going to rock this challenge!

A special welcome to my good friend Kimwim8!!


QOTD:As you chime in on our new thread -- so we know we didn't lose you -- please introduce yourself.

I'm Corinna, 36 year old mom of 2, husband of 1.    I started the Biggest Loser challenge for the first time last January, right around the time I ran my first half marathon.....with 50 pounds to lose.  I vowed I wanted to be smaller for the half marathon in 2010, and the Biggest Loser Challenge has definitely helped me on my way to fulfill that vow.  Right now I am a little below my WW goal weight, but am struggling to decide if I want to continue my efforts to lose or be happy where I am and maintain!  

I'm so looking forward to this new challenge and am excited to get to know this amazing group!


----------



## PaulaSue

First time also here. 

I want to be on the Maintainer team (I think I signed up on the right place, the sticky thread?)

I had a BC scare at 35, a friend and a few GP died.  Well it motivated me to change my life.  I lost 70 pounds over 2 years ago, (first time in my life at a healthy BMI) put back 5 but really need to tone it all up.  

With a BIG family beach trip coming this summer I am more determined to feel better in my own skin.

So I decided NOT to wait until the 1st and focus on me now. (Dh's GP just has been really sick and just passed this week, me and Mom have been sick the last few weeks, kids acting up, etc...) Life is so crazy lately I am afraid I am going to forget about me and keeping my goals.


----------



## kimblebee

First time for me as well.  I'm Kim, single mom to a dd9 and about to be 34 in a few weeks.  My weight has slowly been rising every year but now I feel like it is out of control.  I have 100+ to lose so it feels a little overwhelming.  I am going to try and take it 5lbs at a time and see how that works.  My biggest issue is portion control so I hope if I can get that under control everything else will fall into place.  I am so excited for this to start.  

I should warn everyone that I have a tendancy to share everything when I'm on a long term chat like this so I'm warning you, you will know me very well by the end of this.  Some stuff you may not even want to know but I'll tell you anyway    

Kim


----------



## TAKitty

Hi, I'm Tracie. I'm 35 years old. I'm a teacher by day and a writer at night. This fall I submitted my first WDW "educational" book for kids to several publishers. I'm still waiting to hear back.

I am only five pounds overweight but those pounds have been hard for me to get ride of! I'm only 5 foot 3" so even a couple of pounds makes a huge difference on me. I am very excited to get in shape.


----------



## ziggystardust

Hi, my name is Eileen. I'm 28. Im the heaviest I've ever been right now and I plan on getting back to my goal weight (funny/sad thing is, that when i was at that weight, my goal weight was even lower). I sit at a desk for 9+ hours a day and it totally screws with my metabolism not to mention that by the time I get home after an hour commute, i'm so drained. But NO MORE EXCUSES!!. I have about 20lbs to lose and can't wait to start. 

I got the best cook book for christmas. the tag line is, for people who say they don't have the time to cook healthy meals. I've already cooked one recipe and it was super easy and soo good. Even my bf loved it.


----------



## HomeschoolMama

Lisa said:
			
		

> I thought I would do a warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) for the next couple of days while we wait for our challenge to officially start. As you chime in on our new thread -- so we know we didn't lose you -- please introduce yourself.




I'm Dawn.  I'm a SAHM to 3.  I was formerly a homeschool mom, but this fall everyone went to school.  I hoping to finally take the time to take care of myself now.


----------



## donac

Welcome everyone.  I signed in before but I haven't answered the QOTD

I am a 54 year old, wife, mother and AP calc teacher. Dh and I have been married for over 31 years.  OUr sons still live at home Ds1 is 24 and works full time at a local department store but is hoping to get a job in a research lab.  Ds2 is a sophomore engineering student at Rowan University in NJ.  He leaves for Africa on Sunday to work on a road in Gambia with Engineers Without Borders.  (Keep your fingers crossed that his Visa comes today or tomorrow)

My weight has been in about the same 25 pound range for the last 5 years and I really want to do something about it this year before I hit 55.

I love all sorts of needlework, reading and just started a yoga class in Nov.  

I have been teaching at the same school for 32 years and now mostly teach AP calc classes.  I love working with the top kids in the school.  It has really kept me on my toes.  

I had foot surgery in June and I am still pretty careful about it but I am getting in more and more exercise each day.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## my3princes

Hi, I'm Deb, Mother to 3 boys ages 14, 12 and 7 and wife to Chris.  We've been married for 17 years.  Chris is also planning to lose weight with us, but he probably won't join the official challenge.  We've lost before and done fairly well keeping it off.  My goal is to lose those last 10-15 lbs.  I don't exercise and actually hate the thought of it.  I know that I need to do that to finish with the weight loss, I'd rather give up food than exercise  We have a big family trip coming up in July, a week at Disney, a week western caribbean cruise then another week in Orlando.  I want to look and feel good about myself.  Those pictures will certainly tell all.  I am a waitress by occupation at least until the kids are grown a bit more.  Until recently I was also an early morning life guard at a local aquatic center.  I do love to swim, just can't seem to find the time to fit it into my day.  I want to establish good habits and routines now as I would like to get back into the business world in September.  I'm ready to restart my career and like it or not appearance effects job prospects.


----------



## beansf

Hello, everyone. My name is Ann. I am 37 years old (but will be 38 by the time we finish the challenge). My husband and I have been married for 4 years. We enjoy our nieces and nephews, but do not have our own child - unless you count the kitty pictured on the left. 

I haven't weighed myself since we got back from our cruise in October. I have a feeling that I need to lose around 15 or 20 pounds. I will find out for sure on Friday. My original plan was to start my diet on 1/2/10 - since we have a family get-together on 1/1, so I may be getting a slow start on week 1. I already exercise regularly, but my diet is a mess right now. I have a crazy sweet tooth and I love to bake. I know I will be in sugar withdrawals for the first week or two (pray for my husband ). I am really looking forward to taking off a few pounds, though. As a pp said, I am not feeling very comfortable in my skin either. 

I have struggled with weight my whole life - I remember going on my first "diet" in 2nd grade. I imagine I will always struggle to some degree, but I am taking action now, before it gets too out of hand and for that, I am proud.


----------



## jennz

lisah0711 said:


> So do you think DH would notice if you used turkey weenies and light crescent rolls?  I agree those things are addictive.



lol I _almost_ bought the turkey ones today but I think he'd have been upset - but wow 11 grams of fat LESS per 5 links!  I only make them once a year though so I'll indulge him.  I did get the reduced fat crescents, and I'm making buffalo chicken dip w/the reduced fat cream cheese, blue cheese, and fat free dressing....

QOTD:  I'm Jennifer, almost 45 years old, married to Andy for 18 years, we have one dd, Sarah, age 11 1/2.    I had thyroid cancer when I was 26 and the surgical complications have me on lots of meds, so I always thought losing weight would be hard, and it has been!  I want to get rid of 80 pounds.  DH bought me a bodybugg for Christmas - this thing is awesome!!  I have a call w/a coach tomorrow to get all the details but I think it will really make a difference!


----------



## stace208

Hi everyone!
I am Stacy, a 38 year old elementary teacher (2nd grade currently), wife, and mom of two.  I have struggled with my weight all of my life.  I've been very successful at losing it before but not at keeping it off.  Thanks to recent stress eating, I have gained quite a bit so I am guessing I have between 80-100 pounds to lose.  Guess I will find out for sure on Friday  Gotta make it stick this time!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hey all! I'm Buffy, I'm 36 and I'm a SAHM of 4. DH and I have been married almost 17 years (this coming April). 
I'm a moderator in the Creative Community here on the DIS. 
I have about 70-80 pounds to lose but at this point I would be happy with 20. 

I tried to so the Fall challenge but I got really sick so it kind of derailed me. Then our Disney trip came up. I did however lose 6.2 pounds on the trip! I'm hoping to use that as my motivation to keep going. I'm this close  to being in the 100's again. 

This year my personal goal is to take care of me. I had a nasty comment made about me to my husband from DS8's teacher so instead of focusing my efforts on the 240 kids in the building, I'm working on me for a change. We'll see how long they can live without me.


----------



## JFrey4240

Hi!  I'm Jen, 39, wife, mother to a 9 yr old DD and speech/language pathologist at an elementary school.  I joined Weight Watchers about 3 years ago and lost about 15 pounds--it was wonderful!  It has all come back.    My school is bringing in Weight Watchers this January and I plan on signing up.  I'm hoping between that and this thread, I will stick to a better eating plan.  Smaller portions is a must.  It doesn't help that I talked to my friend that is hosting New Year's Eve this year and is only having snack food and appetizers.  I volunteered to bring a veggie tray and fresh fruit and NOT eat the chicken wing dip even if it is on celery.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

We have our own thread! I can't wait. I think I'm going to officially start my attempts on Jan 1. That gives me some time to get organized. I am supposed to meet with my trainer today, but I sprained my hand and can't lift weights so I'm waiting to here if I should come in or not.


----------



## chskover

Hi everyone, 
My name is Colleen.  I am a single mother of 2 girls (23 & 21).  My oldest plans on making me a grandmother of twins in May.  I am a secretary for a school during the week, a secretary for a hospital on the weekends and I go to school at night.  I have made to many excuses the last 10 years and now I need to lose over 100lbs.  I am hoping this will help.
Thanks


----------



## lisah0711

corinnak said:


> to so many new and returning participants! We are so going to rock this challenge!



Yep, we are ready to !



PaulaSue said:


> First time also here.
> 
> I want to be on the Maintainer team (I think I signed up on the right place, the sticky thread?).
> 
> So I decided NOT to wait until the 1st and focus on me now. (Dh's GP just has been really sick and just passed this week, me and Mom have been sick the last few weeks, kids acting up, etc...) Life is so crazy lately I am afraid I am going to forget about me and keeping my goals.



Yes, it sounds like it is time to make yourself a priority, PaulaSue!  And thanks for being a part of our inaugural maintainer team.  I think you and 50sjayne will have quite a few people joining you as the challenge progresses.  



kimblebee said:


> First time for me as well.  I'm Kim, single mom to a dd9 and about to be 34 in a few weeks.  My weight has slowly been rising every year but now I feel like it is out of control.  I have 100+ to lose so it feels a little overwhelming.  I am going to try and take it 5lbs at a time and see how that works.  My biggest issue is portion control so I hope if I can get that under control everything else will fall into place.  I am so excited for this to start.
> 
> I should warn everyone that I have a tendancy to share everything when I'm on a long term chat like this so I'm warning you, you will know me very well by the end of this.  Some stuff you may not even want to know but I'll tell you anyway
> 
> Kim



Good idea breaking up your goals into smaller numbers!    And don't worry about sharing, we are a pretty chatty bunch.


----------



## lisah0711

TAKitty said:


> Hi, I'm Tracie. I'm 35 years old. I'm a teacher by day and a writer at night. This fall I submitted my first WDW "educational" book for kids to several publishers. I'm still waiting to hear back.



Oooh!  A Disney book -- how exciting!  



ziggystardust said:


> Hi, my name is Eileen. I'm 28. Im the heaviest I've ever been right now and I plan on getting back to my goal weight (funny/sad thing is, that when i was at that weight, my goal weight was even lower). I sit at a desk for 9+ hours a day and it totally screws with my metabolism not to mention that by the time I get home after an hour commute, i'm so drained. But NO MORE EXCUSES!!. I have about 20lbs to lose and can't wait to start.
> 
> I got the best cook book for christmas. the tag line is, for people who say they don't have the time to cook healthy meals. I've already cooked one recipe and it was super easy and soo good. Even my bf loved it.



Sounds interesting!  Would you mind sharing the title of the book?  



HomeschoolMama said:


> I'm Dawn.  I'm a SAHM to 3.  I was formerly a homeschool mom, but this fall everyone went to school.  I hoping to finally take the time to take care of myself now.



Yep, you can't take care of everyone else if you don't take care of yourself.  



donac said:


> Welcome everyone.  I signed in before but I haven't answered the QOTD
> 
> I am a 54 year old, wife, mother and AP calc teacher. Dh and I have been married for over 31 years.  OUr sons still live at home Ds1 is 24 and works full time at a local department store but is hoping to get a job in a research lab.  Ds2 is a sophomore engineering student at Rowan University in NJ.  He leaves for Africa on Sunday to work on a road in Gambia with Engineers Without Borders.  (Keep your fingers crossed that his Visa comes today or tomorrow)



Here's some  for your DS, donac, that he gets his VISA today.  



my3princes said:


> Hi, I'm Deb, Mother to 3 boys ages 14, 12 and 7 and wife to Chris.  We've been married for 17 years.  Chris is also planning to lose weight with us, but he probably won't join the official challenge.  We've lost before and done fairly well keeping it off.  My goal is to lose those last 10-15 lbs.  I don't exercise and actually hate the thought of it.  I know that I need to do that to finish with the weight loss, I'd rather give up food than exercise  We have a big family trip coming up in July, a week at Disney, a week western caribbean cruise then another week in Orlando.  I want to look and feel good about myself.  Those pictures will certainly tell all.  I am a waitress by occupation at least until the kids are grown a bit more.  Until recently I was also an early morning life guard at a local aquatic center.  I do love to swim, just can't seem to find the time to fit it into my day.  I want to establish good habits and routines now as I would like to get back into the business world in September.  I'm ready to restart my career and like it or not appearance effects job prospects.



Wow!  Sounds like a super trip!   



beansf said:


> Hello, everyone. My name is Ann. I am 37 years old (but will be 38 by the time we finish the challenge). My husband and I have been married for 4 years. We enjoy our nieces and nephews, but do not have our own child - unless you count the kitty pictured on the left.
> 
> I haven't weighed myself since we got back from our cruise in October. I have a feeling that I need to lose around 15 or 20 pounds. I will find out for sure on Friday. My original plan was to start my diet on 1/2/10 - since we have a family get-together on 1/1, so I may be getting a slow start on week 1. I already exercise regularly, but my diet is a mess right now. I have a crazy sweet tooth and I love to bake. I know I will be in sugar withdrawals for the first week or two (pray for my husband ). I am really looking forward to taking off a few pounds, though. As a pp said, I am not feeling very comfortable in my skin either.
> 
> I have struggled with weight my whole life - I remember going on my first "diet" in 2nd grade. I imagine I will always struggle to some degree, but I am taking action now, before it gets too out of hand and for that, I am proud.



Your kitty sure is a handsome one.  



jennz said:


> lol I _almost_ bought the turkey ones today but I think he'd have been upset - but wow 11 grams of fat LESS per 5 links!  I only make them once a year though so I'll indulge him.  I did get the reduced fat crescents, and I'm making buffalo chicken dip w/the reduced fat cream cheese, blue cheese, and fat free dressing....
> 
> QOTD:  I'm Jennifer, almost 45 years old, married to Andy for 18 years, we have one dd, Sarah, age 11 1/2.    I had thyroid cancer when I was 26 and the surgical complications have me on lots of meds, so I always thought losing weight would be hard, and it has been!  I want to get rid of 80 pounds.  DH bought me a bodybugg for Christmas - this thing is awesome!!  I have a call w/a coach tomorrow to get all the details but I think it will really make a difference!



It will be interesting to see if he can tell any difference with the rolls.  I think as you get used to the reduced fat stuff that you really forget how the other stuff tasted but it takes awhile to get there!  



stace208 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am Stacy, a 38 year old elementary teacher (2nd grade currently), wife, and mom of two.  I have struggled with my weight all of my life.  I've been very successful at losing it before but not at keeping it off.  Thanks to recent stress eating, I have gained quite a bit so I am guessing I have between 80-100 pounds to lose.  Guess I will find out for sure on Friday  Gotta make it stick this time!



You can do it!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hey all! I'm Buffy, I'm 36 and I'm a SAHM of 4. DH and I have been married almost 17 years (this coming April).
> I'm a moderator in the Creative Community here on the DIS.
> I have about 70-80 pounds to lose but at this point I would be happy with 20.
> 
> I tried to so the Fall challenge but I got really sick so it kind of derailed me. Then our Disney trip came up. I did however lose 6.2 pounds on the trip! I'm hoping to use that as my motivation to keep going. I'm this close  to being in the 100's again.
> 
> This year my personal goal is to take care of me. I had a nasty comment made about me to my husband from DS8's teacher so instead of focusing my efforts on the 240 kids in the building, I'm working on me for a change. We'll see how long they can live without me.



, Buffy, I'm glad it's your turn now.  



JFrey4240 said:


> Hi!  I'm Jen, 39, wife, mother to a 9 yr old DD and speech/language pathologist at an elementary school.  I joined Weight Watchers about 3 years ago and lost about 15 pounds--it was wonderful!  It has all come back.    My school is bringing in Weight Watchers this January and I plan on signing up.  I'm hoping between that and this thread, I will stick to a better eating plan.  Smaller portions is a must.  It doesn't help that I talked to my friend that is hosting New Year's Eve this year and is only having snack food and appetizers.  I volunteered to bring a veggie tray and fresh fruit and NOT eat the chicken wing dip even if it is on celery.



Great plan for dealing with the party food!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> We have our own thread! I can't wait. I think I'm going to officially start my attempts on Jan 1. That gives me some time to get organized. I am supposed to meet with my trainer today, but I sprained my hand and can't lift weights so I'm waiting to here if I should come in or not.



Hope that your hand is better soon!   



chskover said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Colleen.  I am a single mother of 2 girls (23 & 21).  My oldest plans on making me a grandmother of twins in May.  I am a secretary for a school during the week, a secretary for a hospital on the weekends and I go to school at night.  I have made to many excuses the last 10 years and now I need to lose over 100lbs.  I am hoping this will help.  Thanks



Wow!  You have a lot going on in your life!  Thanks for joining our challenge.


----------



## clomahony

Hello all.  My name is Carin and I live just outside DC and am 41.  I'm now almost up to 260lbs and I've never been so heavy in my life.  I was always thin when I was younger so I'm not very disciplined in the dieting and exercising but have to do something now.  I currently work in finance for a defense contractor but spent the last 15 years in commerical real estate when I was laid off last August.  I have 3 kids (20, 6 & 3).  Ideally my goal is to be under 200 lbs intially but my real goal is to buy clothes in regular stores and not the plus size stores anymore.

To all who set this up, Thanks for all your hard work.  I look forward to working with everyone here.


----------



## DisFam95

Hello all.  I've been married almost 15yrs and have 2 young boys.  Work part time in PT at a hospital.  I got to my goal weight after my last child a couple years ago - amazing how a trip to Hawaii can motivate you!  The pounds have krept back over the last 2 yrs and I've put about 15-20 lbs!  

I do well with food journaling so I hope to get back to doing that.  I have a treadmill and used to do it 5x week for an hour but of course have let that slide the last few months.

So my plan is to get back to journaling and working out on a regular basis.  I have a DL trip coming in Feb and I want to lose the 15-20lbs.  Not sure if it can be done in 2 months but i can get a good start.

I have not done a challange before so I hope coming on here and having to report in will help keep me on track.  I've been sick for the last week and i'm dying to get back to working out bt I think I would fall over I'm so dizzy! 

Good luck to us all!!!


----------



## MelanieC

QOTD - 

I'm Melanie, 40 years old and married for 22 years.  I have a DD17 who is going to the University of Mizzouri next fall and a DS12 who will get to be the king of the house next fall, lol.  We have two cats, Phantom and Pumpkin (one who is thin as a rail and one who is heavy and fat).  

 I joined WW several years back. The first time was after DD was born, and I lost a few pounds but didn't stick with it. Then years later I joined again in 2002. I did well and then DH when to Kuwait in 2003 for 3 months. I gained all but 10 lbs I lost back. So when he came back from the war I started again in June and made it to goal by July the following year (2004). Then I sort of gave myself permission to slide a little and went on some summer trips and gained a little. Not tons, but enough that I didn't go back to Weight Watchers out of shame. Then last November we went to Disney for two weeks and by Christmas I was disgusted with myself. All my clothes were getting tight again. I did the 1/2 marathon in January of 2005 (WISH Inaugral team) at WDW and came home and got strict again. I got down to within 6 pounds of my Weight Watcher goal by the end of June 2005. Then a long weekend in Vegas, 2 weeks in Disney and a long weekend in Alabama really got to me and I was back to where I was in Jan 2005 when I did the 1/2 marathon.  For the next few years I have gained over the late summer/fal and lost again late winter/spring early summer.  Each year I start the cycle all over.  2007/2008 I put on a little more weight landing me in the 150's-160's.  Last year 2008/2009 I put on a little more weight landing me in the 160-170's.  This year, I got down to 159 (but mostly staying in the 163 range) and after a trip to Disney & Vegas I'm back up hovering in the low 170's although the past two weeks with the holidays I'm hovering around the 174 & 175 range.

Now I do Sparkpeople and count calories.  I am going to take the $15 I would spend on WW's and put it in a jar when I get to my goal I'm going to use the money to go on a spending spree.  Also, when I get to goal I'm going to buy myself 3 pairs of Lucky Brand Jeans.  Something I won't let myself do until I get to where I want to be.  I'm also a vegetarian now, so this will be a fun adventure with my new eating style.  I'm actually loving being a vegetarian and loving all the new foods I'm discovering.  

So I've done some serious yo-yo'ing.  I'm sick of it.  I'm sick of being overweight.  I've felt the 130's in 2005 and lived in the 140's and low 150's for a while after that.  I still feel like that, but when I look in the mirror I see something that doesn't reflect how I feel on the inside.  It's time to change that.  I'm the ONLY ONE who can do it.  It's totally up to me and it's a choice and a decision I must make.  I'm ready to get healthy again, to like exercise again.  I'm ready to walk past that mirror and like the person I see.  

I'm so excited to get this going again!  We are going to rock 2010! It's also hard to believe this is the 9th BL I've been a part of.


----------



## jbm02

Hi everyone - another first timer here.
I'm Jude and I'm 44, working mom, married 18 years to amazing DH and have two terrific kids, DS14 and DD10.  I used to think I had will power and have come to the sad conclusion that I don't.  But I would like to!  I am only 5'1 so every single ounce puckers on me.  I joined an early morning boot camp class at our local Y last year (still going to it!) and have lost about 20 lbs.  But it came off very very slowly.  I'd like to lose another 25 more. (my original goal for 2010 was 15 - and I was going to try to lose 5 lbs a month.  But once I found this site I figured I'd try to boost that up a little...) My biggest issue is grazing - I love to eat.  I haven't been very successful at journalling or calculating calorie content of foods (although I try to buy "healthy") so I am really looking forward to a program that holds me accountable for every little nibble.  
My dream is to someday complete a marathon.
Another part of my motivation is to help my family eat better.  While my DS is a beanpole, the rest of us are not.  I am especially concerned because my sturdy DD will start middle school next year and I know how cruel tween girls can be.  My DH has diabetes and had a heart attack 2 years ago.  He is 6'5 and probably weights about 300.  We are planning to support each other for a healthy 2010.


----------



## LuvBaloo

My name is Shannon and I'll be the Weightkeeper again this challenge.
I really enjoy working with numbers in Excel (  I am a geek!) and enjoy participating in these challenges!

*ITEM #1:*
There was interest expressed in the planning thread for people to be able to set a goal and be measured against their goal. I am willing to add that to the tracking if people want it. This would be something extra for people that want it; the normal top losers results will continue as they were in the last challenge.

So for folks that want some extra accountability:-when you send in your starting weight, you can send in your goal for the challenge.
- I will keep track and report the status for the goals as:
LuvBaloo - 2% complete
MickeyMouse - 10% complete
Donald Duck - 13% complete
You don't have to do this if you don't want the extra accountability. This is optional extra.

*Item #2:*
Each week the results will be calculated as (old - new) divided by old to give a % loss. If weeks are missed, the results will be divided the weeks since last weighing in.

*Item #3:*
Anybody that missed 3 weigh-ins in a row, is dropped from the tracking, but is welcome to rejoin at any time.
If you are going to miss weighing in for any reason, just let me know and I'll mark you excused, that way you get credit for at least checking in.

Please let me know if you have any questions about the weights.
Please let me know if there's something you'd like to see in the reporting.

Remember to send in those starting weights on Jan 1st .
And if Friday isn't the best day for you to send your weight in, you can send it in a day or 2 early or late.  I will post a list of those who haven't sent weights in, usually on Sundays.  Results posts will be put up on Tuesdays.  There is no pressure to send in weights, and if you prefer to just chat that's fine.


----------



## MelanieC

Also - I just started a thread for Friday for an exercise challenge.  I'm challenging everyone to do some sort of exercise on Friday to get themselves started with a BANG!  Anyone game?  Come join me.


----------



## LuvBaloo

And now to properly answer the QOTD:

My name is Shannon.  I'm 37, married with 2 DD's (8 and 4).  I work full time, and have been taking one correspondence course at a time, but I'm taking a 3month break from courses.  My DH was my friend in highschool and we became more than friends the day after finishing school.  We've now been a couple for over half our lives! 

I enjoy all sorts of crafts, and of course Disney vacations.  I live in Western Canada, and am really looking forward to 2011 when DCL comes to Canada.  We're booked for the cruise to bring the ship to Canada and stay on for the first trip to Alaska.

My weight slowly creeped up after high school until last January when I decided to get serious about trying to lose weight and joined BL6!  I joined WW online in March, and in the first half of 2010 lost 20 lbs.  And then maintained for the rest of the year.  I let life get in the way.  I'm re-motivated again, and have set a goal of 20pounds for BL9.  I've also set myself a goal of losing 15 pounds and then I can buy myself the Glee DVD!
And DH & I are going to Vegas when I reach my goal weight!


----------



## Derby

Hi, I'm a 28 year old mostly stay-at-home mom to an almost 2 year old. I work a few days a month in an acute care psychiatric hospital. Like lost of PPs, I am just tired of being overweight. My DH and I would like to start TTC baby #2 sometime next year and I would like to be MUCH healthier than I am now. I am beginning training in mid-January for a 10K on March 27. I am very active in my local moms group and I love to read. I used to be really outdoorsy and ride horses, but that has sadly kind of gone by the wayside since having DD. Of course, I love Disney! I need to lose about 20-30 lbs.


----------



## pakaramom

ziggystardust said:


> I got the best cook book for christmas. the tag line is, for people who say they don't have the time to cook healthy meals. I've already cooked one recipe and it was super easy and soo good. Even my bf loved it.



I'd love the name of the cookbook!



ziggystardust said:


> I got the best cook book for christmas. the tag line is, for people who say they don't have the time to cook healthy meals. I've already cooked one recipe and it was super easy and soo good. Even my bf loved it.



I'm jealous - I really really really want a bodybugg!!


QOTD:  

  I'm new to DIS and BL challenges.  My name is Stacey and I'm married with 3 kids. DS 7, DD 5 and DD 1 1/2.  We're planning our first family trip to WDW in April the week this challenge finishes up!  I need to lose ~100, but will be happy with just feeling and fitting better in my clothes.  I lost a bunch of weight after having DD1, but slowly crept back up.  I've done WW and did fairly well and might continue with that or maybe trying Sparkpeople.  Does anyone use Sparkpeople?  I'd love to add you as friends!

Looking forward to getting started!


----------



## tigger813

Hi everyone! I am so excited to be here again! I'm looking forward to being your coach 1/8-1/14!

I am Tracey! This is my 2nd BL challenge! I did well last time (finished 2nd, YEAH, ME!)and still have about 15-20 pounds to go. I have lost almost 40 since last Christmas and lost 22.5 last challenge!

I am a 39 year old wife, Mom of 2 DDs (9 and 5), and a Licensed Massage therapist. I was a teacher for 7 years prior to that and left to spend more time with my family. We are Disney addicts in this house. Our next trip will be next December to celebrate my 40th b'day.

 I love watching the BL every Tuesday with DH! I got several new workout things for Christmas so I'm looking forward to finishing this challenge reaching my goal! DH and I just celebrated our 12th anniversary last weekend. I currently weigh what I did before getting pregnant the first time. My goal is 145-150. 

I became totally hooked on exercise after getting the Wii and Wii Fit last year. I also love my elliptical. I find that I feel so much better after a workout. I am addicted to Leslie Sansone's WATP workouts. I was doing 6-8 miles a day during the last challenge between WATP and my beloved elliptical. I have put back on about 4 pounds this holiday break from the challenge and finally started working out again this morning. My workout room is currently my parents bedroom so I will not be able to do my full workouts until they leave next week sometime but I will do my WATP anywhere I can find including the bedroom.

Best wishes to all of you and welcome aboard! This is a great group of people to be with everyday! Looking forward to sharing ups and downs with all of you and most of all getting healthy and fit together!

Happy New Year! To 2010 being the best year ever!


----------



## DisneyFam5

Hi everyone. I found the BL challenge last January and it finally kept me going on my diet. I won the challenge and lost 62 pounds by July 1st! I don't know why, but having to PM my weigh to a total stranger really kept me going. I was very excited to win the challenge and I felt great!!!! Shopping was awesome. Unfortunately I eventually fell off the wagon
and gained about half of it back. I feel awful and poor Kohl's is going to send out a search party because now shopping is depressing and I'm avoiding it!  Anyway, I'm ready to get moving again and I guess my goal for the fifteen weeks is to get back to where I was in July.
Oh, my name is Michele, I'm a 45 year old engineer, married 18 years, with three boys ages 17, 15, and 13.  Also I LOVE excel and am a geek like LuvBaloo!


----------



## RutgersAlum

Ok, hi, here's my QOTD response:
I'm Michele, on Disboards for about 3 yrs, Podcast fan too.  Age 41 next month (hanging on to 40, lol), married nearly 15 yrs and have DS8 & DS4 and teach school FT.
C25K grad 3 yrs ago worked up to completing a HM...and then both parents' got sick with cancer--lost one to that disease and lost a big part of the other to  dementia, so I've been basically consumed the last two years.  Exercise (and a good attitude) fell by the wayside with pounds creeping back.

I just need to clean up my act, lose the 10+ ish lbs that have crept on, and get the heck out of my rut--I have a great DH and two great DS's to get healthy and present for!    So this challenge is hopefully just what I need!

I cut off my hair today, super super short, so I am ready for 2010!
GL to us
Michele/RutgersAlum


----------



## Southerngirl71

Hi,
I would like to join.  My name is Lori.  I will be 39 in January and my family has a horrible history of heart disease.  My oldest brother died during open heart surgery at 49 and I have another brother who had a heart attack in his early 40's. I was recently diagnosed with high blood pressure and put on a low dose medicine.  I am hoping to lose weight and get off of the meds at my 6 month visit.  I also have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrom) and losing weight will definitely help this condition.
I have learned that I need someone to be accountable to for me to have best results.  I have tried WW and it is a great program and does work but I never seem to stick it out.  I am hoping this will get me motivated.  It has now definitely become a health issue with me. I am really excited about this.
Good luck to us all.  Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Southerngirl71

I also have a quick question.  I do not have a high posting count and tried to send a pm to join and received a message that I can only pm certain people because my count is only at 4.  How should I send my weight since I can't PM?


----------



## DisneyFam5

RutgersAlum said:


> I cut off my hair today, super super short, so I am ready for 2010



You should have waited until after the first weigh-in to cut it.  It may have added to your weekly total!  

I've been running some BL challenges at work and when people come to see me they take off belts, watches, earrings, and you name it!  One guy actually wore running shorts under his jeans for the final weigh in and stripped down at my desk!  It was just enough to qualify him for our random drawing of people that maintained or lost!  We have a competitive bunch at work, but we've all been burned out and doing poorly over the holidays.  I can't wait for the never ending food festival to end.  We have three birthdays in my family besides Christmas and retirement parties.  I'm not even enjoying it anymore, yet I can't seem to stop.  I need help!


----------



## bumbershoot

I'll introduce myself in a minute!




kimblebee said:


> I should warn everyone that I have a tendancy to share everything when I'm on a long term chat like this so I'm warning you, you will know me very well by the end of this.  Some stuff you may not even want to know but I'll tell you anyway
> 
> Kim



I'm like that too!



TAKitty said:


> I am only five pounds overweight but those pounds have been hard for me to get ride of! I'm only 5 foot 3" so even a couple of pounds makes a huge difference on me. I am very excited to get in shape.



Same height.  And since I've been up and down and so close to goal, and so far...I swear, those last pounds are SO hard!  I keep giving up 5 lbs from where I want to be and gaining so much more.  I wish you all the luck I've never had with it!  



ziggystardust said:


> I sit at a desk for 9+ hours a day and it totally screws with my metabolism not to mention that by the time I get home after an hour commute, i'm so drained. But NO MORE EXCUSES!!.



I found that working out before work/school worked best for me.  It's painful if you're not a morning person, but can definitely be worth it!  Plus your metabolism is raised a bit during the day thanks to the early exercise.  



beansf said:


> I have struggled with weight my whole life - I remember going on my first "diet" in 2nd grade. I imagine I will always struggle to some degree, but I am taking action now, before it gets too out of hand and for that, I am proud.



3rd grade here.  I was a basically normal-sized kid surrounded by "bean pole" girls.  And those girls hated their bodies, too (though I didn't know it then).  We all wanted what we couldn't have.  My mom always said that if we could have worn saris we would have looked great...but wearing clothes with waistbands and difficult inseams, etc...it's just hard when you're short and curvy.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I had a nasty comment made about me to my husband from DS8's teacher so instead of focusing my efforts on the 240 kids in the building, I'm working on me for a change. We'll see how long they can live without me.



Am picturing the Pretty Woman scene with that teacher...you saying "mistake.  BIG mistake."  



Southerngirl71 said:


> I also have a quick question.  I do not have a high posting count and tried to send a pm to join and received a message that I can only pm certain people because my count is only at 4.  How should I send my weight since I can't PM?




POst more.  It's 10 or 15 or something like that posts before you can PM.


**************

Looks like my name got lost in the thread move.  I'll PM soon.


I'm Molly.  Just turned 40, have been out of control, off and on, for a good 10 years.  It's NOT good.  I eat a basically good diet, and I don't really overeat, but I'm a person who just NEEDS exercise.  Have to have it.  But I'd been jogging since I was 10 (when jogging was all the rage), PE in high school, runs with my big dog the rest of my teen years...took a year off as a freshman in college, but joined Crew for the last 3 years.  Worked out like crazy while in grad school, got into GREAT shape but I refused to believe it!  Couldn't see how great I looked.  Worked out hard another year out of school, moved back to WA, and it all fell to pieces.  I was just so TIRED of working out and still *feeling* fat.  What I needed was a big smack from my friends, but they were never very complimentary.  Too competitive, I guess.  Weird, to have friends like that.

With my degrees, I *know* what I should be doing.  I could get a job as a trainer (but no one would listen to me right now, LOL).  I just...don't do it.

But we joined a gym back in Sept, and exercise is now a habit (a habit I can forget about, like I did last week, but today I'm working out in a few hours).  Plus DS is signed up for all these classes at the Y, so I work out before or after his classes.  I'm there anyway, right?

So my focus is the exercise, b/c it works so so so well for me.  In my silly scale nonsense I described in the other thread, I did figure out that I'd already lost upwards of 15 lbs (though I gained about 3 back last week) since starting at the Y.  So that's exciting and encouraging!


Beyond living longer and healthier, feeling better, staving off knee replacements (horrible joints on both sides of my family; all but one of my uncle/aunts on my dad's side have had something replaced already), and being able to keep up with my son, I want to be healthy for a future pregnancy (still trying!) b/c I was NOT healthy with my first one and it was miserable.  And I'm much heavier now than where I started that one...  And also, I want to be able to have a great WDW trip next year, without dying from the heat (if there's heat next year December) or exertion (planning a LONG trip to Orlando).

Lots of reasons to drop this fat!


----------



## talytam

Hi everyone,

Here's my introduction- I'm a 36 year old single mom to a 17 year old daughter.  I guess I've struggled with my weight since high school but gained most when I was pregnant and haven't been able to lose it.  I've tried almost every diet and get results and then something happens and I gain it back- like most people.  I probably have about 80 lbs to lose and I've decided this year will be the year I do it.  I've realized I need to do this more for my health than anything- I'm tired of feeling old and hurting.
I look forward to the challenges and the support that everyone is giving so we can all succeed.


----------



## talytam

Southerngirl71 said:


> I also have a quick question.  I do not have a high posting count and tried to send a pm to join and received a message that I can only pm certain people because my count is only at 4.  How should I send my weight since I can't PM?



Hi Lori,

I'm in the same boat- I just joined and don't have enough postings, I have less than you even  I guess we will have to get busy posting 

Tamara


----------



## DisFam95

DisneyFam5 said:


> I'm not even enjoying it anymore, yet I can't seem to stop.  I need help!




I'm with you!  I have cookie dough in my fridge and I don;t want to toss it and don;t want to make it either.  I might just make it for work.  Those little cocktail weinies and crescent rolls  just stare at me too.

I admit to eating a little vanilla frosting from the tub.  I've done really well the last 3 days so I don' feel that bad about it 

By the way DisneyFam5 I keep seeing your id and think "I didn't write that!"


----------



## talytam

quick question and I may have missed it but where can we get the biggest loser  9 clippie?

TIA


----------



## DisFam95

It's in the sticky post.  One of the 1st few posts.


----------



## lisah0711

clomahony said:


> Ideally my goal is to be under 200 lbs intially but my real goal is to buy clothes in regular stores and not the plus size stores anymore.
> 
> To all who set this up, Thanks for all your hard work.  I look forward to working with everyone here.



Oh man, I can wait for regular clothes, too!  



DisFam95 said:


> I have not done a challange before so I hope coming on here and having to report in will help keep me on track.  I've been sick for the last week and i'm dying to get back to working out bt I think I would fall over I'm so dizzy!
> 
> Good luck to us all!!!



Hope that you are feeling better soon!  



jbm02 said:


> My dream is to someday complete a marathon.
> Another part of my motivation is to help my family eat better.  While my DS is a beanpole, the rest of us are not.  I am especially concerned because my sturdy DD will start middle school next year and I know how cruel tween girls can be.  My DH has diabetes and had a heart attack 2 years ago.  He is 6'5 and probably weights about 300.  We are planning to support each other for a healthy 2010.



It's nice that you and your DH can work on things together.  



MelanieC said:


> Also - I just started a thread for Friday for an exercise challenge.  I'm challenging everyone to do some sort of exercise on Friday to get themselves started with a BANG!  Anyone game?  Come join me.



I'll come join you, Melanie!



LuvBaloo said:


> And DH & I are going to Vegas when I reach my goal weight!



Oooh!  Vegas sounds like a lot of fun!  



Derby said:


> Hi, I'm a 28 year old mostly stay-at-home mom to an almost 2 year old. I work a few days a month in an acute care psychiatric hospital. Like lost of PPs, I am just tired of being overweight. My DH and I would like to start TTC baby #2 sometime next year and I would like to be MUCH healthier than I am now. I am beginning training in mid-January for a 10K on March 27. I am very active in my local moms group and I love to read. I used to be really outdoorsy and ride horses, but that has sadly kind of gone by the wayside since having DD. Of course, I love Disney! I need to lose about 20-30 lbs.



Good luck with your marathon training!  We have several folks here who are runners.  



pakaramom said:


> I've done WW and did fairly well and might continue with that or maybe trying Sparkpeople.  Does anyone use Sparkpeople?  I'd love to add you as friends!  Looking forward to getting started!



I love sparkpeople -- I am 1313harbor.  Did you know there is a Disboards team?  We're not as chatty as we are here but anut4disney is doing a great job getting lots of spark points for our team!  



tigger813 said:


> I love watching the BL every Tuesday with DH! I got several new workout things for Christmas so I'm looking forward to finishing this challenge reaching my goal! DH and I just celebrated our 12th anniversary last weekend. I currently weigh what I did before getting pregnant the first time. My goal is 145-150.



Happy belated anniversary, tigger813!  



DisneyFam5 said:


> Hi everyone. I found the BL challenge last January and it finally kept me going on my diet. I won the challenge and lost 62 pounds by July 1st! I don't know why, but having to PM my weigh to a total stranger really kept me going. I was very excited to win the challenge and I felt great!!!! Shopping was awesome. Unfortunately I eventually fell off the wagon and gained about half of it back. I feel awful and poor Kohl's is going to send out a search party because now shopping is depressing and I'm avoiding it!  Anyway, I'm ready to get moving again and I guess my goal for the fifteen weeks is to get back to where I was in July.
> Oh, my name is Michele, I'm a 45 year old engineer, married 18 years, with three boys ages 17, 15, and 13.  Also I LOVE excel and am a geek like LuvBaloo!



Well, now you know what works and what doesn't -- I know that you can do it again!



RutgersAlum said:


> I cut off my hair today, super super short, so I am ready for 2010! GL to us  Michele/RutgersAlum



I bet you will enjoy your new short haircut!  



Southerngirl71 said:


> I also have a quick question.  I do not have a high posting count and tried to send a pm to join and received a message that I can only pm certain people because my count is only at 4.  How should I send my weight since I can't PM?



There is a place on the tech support boards where you can post to up your post count, too.  



bumbershoot said:


> Looks like my name got lost in the thread move.  I'll PM soon.



Oops!  Sorry!  I am taking names from several places and think I am catching everyone but may not be.  Please don't take it personally and just let me know.  I'll fix it PDQ!  



talytam said:


> Hi Lori,
> 
> I'm in the same boat- I just joined and don't have enough postings, I have less than you even  I guess we will have to get busy posting
> 
> Tamara



That works, too.  



DisFam95 said:


> By the way DisneyFam5 I keep seeing your id and think "I didn't write that!"



I noticed that too!


----------



## lisah0711

talytam said:


> quick question and I may have missed it but where can we get the biggest loser  9 clippie?
> 
> TIA



It's also in the first post of this thread.  I try to keep the stuff that you would probably want to refer to like the COW, the coaching schedule, etc. in the first few posts.  



DisFam95 said:


> It's in the sticky post.  One of the 1st few posts.



Yep, it's there too!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Lisa!


----------



## talytam

lisah0711 said:


> It's also in the first post of this thread.  I try to keep the stuff that you would probably want to refer to like the COW, the coaching schedule, etc. in the first few posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's there too!



Thanks!  with your help and my daughters help I got it


----------



## DisneyFam5

DisFam95 said:


> By the way DisneyFam5 I keep seeing your id and think "I didn't write that!"



I know what you mean!  I keep doing that too!  I need to replace my little Mickey Ears and maybe that will at least help.  I think I'm just getting old and confuse easily.  When I saw that you were eating frosting I thought you were in the bathtub eating frosting at first!!!!  Sometimes my brain is just scary...


----------



## ziggystardust

pakaramom said:


> I'd love the name of the cookbook!



http://www.amazon.com/Quick-Healthy...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262218249&sr=8-1

Quick and Healthy recipes and ideas. Just saw theres a volume 2, i'll have to check that one out. 

I'm a pretty picky eater and i have to say, i liked 90% of the recipes in here. plus that they seem so easy. I would definitely recommend it.

I so want a bodybugg!!


----------



## ziggystardust

bumbershoot said:


> Worked out like crazy while in grad school, got into GREAT shape but I refused to believe it!  Couldn't see how great I looked.



i feel the same way. As a teenager I always thought I had a gut. A few disney trips back, I weighed myself the day I left and I was lighter than I had been in years, still thought I was too heavy. Looking back at pictures, I looked fabulous  but I didn't realize it then, always thought I had a gut. I don't have a naturally flat stomach so maybe thats where it came from. 

I wonder what my 2005ish body would say about my 2009 body.


----------



## jennz

Melanie - going to join that exercise thread!  I've been waiting for January's to go up.  

Tigger813 - wow okay -  I thought you were a naturally active athletic person your entire life - I didn't realize it was a fairly recent habit.  Now you're even more of an insipiration.  I did my BL wii, walked the dogs, and then - in honor of you and Shannon - did wii fit rhythm parade!  

I love my bodybugg and am excited for my coaching session tomorrow!  I'll tell you what I have been surprised at - just from being alive and doing "normal" stuff every day I burn about 2000 calories!  I am sure that varies by height and weight but that shocked me.  Also I actually burn more calories on my slow 2.8 mile/hour walk with my dogs for 30 minutes than my red faced sweaty BL workout!    I'm wondering if that will change once I am in better shape.  

I'm almost done with Ali Vincent's book - very quick read but I'm enjoying it, I really identify with her.  Ali says that she felt alone because of her weight and used it as an excuse to not do things.  I thought I was the only one who felt like that!  Now I see that I'm sure many many people do, but because being overweight is seen as such a shameful thing by many people we don't discuss the emotions that go along with it.  Okay - I'm done for now.  

Lisa - I've tried sparkpeople, I didn't realize there was a disteam on there.  I was a little overwhelmed on the site.

Ziggy - I think I have the crockpot version of that book - I'll have to check that one out.

I made Devin Alexander's recipe for McDonald fries tonight - huge hit with the family!!  We only had 1/3 of her serving size, so we had 80 calories and 2 grams of fat per serving.  Yum!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!
My name is Christina (CC) and I'm very excited to be joining BL9. I need to lose about 25 pounds. I lost about 25 on Weight Watchers in about 3.5 months, but since last December I've been going up and down. I'm really hoping this challenge will help me shed the last 25 pounds for good. I just got a Wii for Christmas and my parents bought me the Wii Fit Plus/balance board today. I can't wait to start using it tomorrow or Friday. I've been trying to do the 30-Day Shred, but haven't done that in at least a few days. As of Jan. 1st, things are changing and I'm going to exercise and lose those pounds.


----------



## PeterPan09

Hey, everyone, I'm Julie and I just turned 48.  (dear God in Heaven, I'm OLD)  I'm really excited about the BL9 challenge, not only because I love the show-but also because I know that I can't do this alone.  I need a community to chat with and share experiences.   I hope I can lift someone else up when they need a boost and I hope someone can do that for me when I need one.  

I've been a swimmer for most of my life-and I never had to worry about my weight.  When you're swimming 3000 yds at practice every day, you can eat pretty much whatever you want.  I swam enough even in the off-seasons to keep me as "the skinny one" for a pretty long time.  That is until I got into my 30's and stopped swimming....everything I'd eaten during all those years had been hiding somewhere and before I knew it-it was all in my gut, butt and thighs.  I'm sick of being this heavy and I made a promise to myself that I would NOT enter the next decade wearing this size.  

I've tried the run/walk thing and it's ok-but I really think returning to swimming offers me the best hope to succeed because I LOVE it.   So far this week I've put in two really good workouts-only 2000 yards each so far-but hopefully I can get back up to my old distances.  My long term goal is to get back to the level where I can do 3000 yards in an hour, 5 days a week.   My short term goal is to get up tomorrow and get to the pool before work.  

As far as diet goes-I'm making a few adjustments, mostly to my snack and dessert habits.  Yogurt instead of cookies, popcorn instead of Doritos and frozen yogurt instead of ice cream.  My breakfasts, lunch and dinner habits are good now-I learned those in WW years ago and those habits did stick.  It's the mindless munching and inactivity that did me in.


----------



## ziggystardust

i have to say, as of right now, i'm super motivated. hope everyone else is too! 

go us!!!


----------



## denise

Hello everyone my name is denise...I know I really picked an original name for the boards...
I am 29...no, that's not right...I'm 58, ouch that was hard to say even in print. I want to be 29 or at least weigh what I did then. I have been married to the man of my dreams for 28 years now. We have one DD that is almost 20. (Feb) I work for the telephone company as a technician (inside, no poles) I will have 30 years of service next month. I took 8 years off to be a stay at home mom. I can see the light at the end of the retirement tunnel, but if I retire I will not have as much money to vacation with! 
My job is active, when there is work to do. Lately it has been very slow. More people have cell phones then land lines, so I just sit. I don't really over eat, I just don't exercise. I don't eat red meat and haven't for over 20 years. About 3 years ago I lost over 10 pounds just by not going to Starbucks daily. It was a hard habit to stop. First went to nonfat milk and no whip cream and then to only on Fridays. I don't go at all now and haven't for 2+ years now. I have kept the weight off but really want to get rid of 25-30 pounds to be at my weight when I was 29. I have good health but want to be able to move better and not be so tired. I fell in Oct on vacation (DL really sucked in a wheelchair) and hurt my ankle and foot and was off work for 2 months in a cast. Didn't gain a pound either! Want to start walking slowly again. I always wanted to walk a 1/2 marathon but nobody would go with me.
I need to be pushed off the sofa and forced to exercise. I really hope my DH joins me. He needs to drop 50 pounds. I want to retire and enjoy the rest of my life with him...I want to be around for grand kids (not soon, but someday)


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

My QOTD response:

Hi y'all!  My name is Brooke, and I'm 33 years old.  My beloved husband and I just celebrated our 10th anniversary on December 17th at WDW, and we are the overwhelmingly proud parents to our DS who will be 17-months-old on January 1st.  I work FT as a high school guidance counselor--a job that I love, but that encompasses lots of sitting and staring at the computer!

I have always struggled with weight. . .just because I just plain love to eat!  I love everything about it!    In 2006, I joined a WISH thread where the goal was "no cheating".  That, along with WW & WATP, worked for me, and DH & I lost quite a bit of weight (about 70 pounds, combined).  I lost 26 over this past year (I gained a LOT when I was pregnant with DS), but about 5-7 have crept their way back on.   I want to those and about 20 more.  DH & I would like to start trying for another baby later this year, but I want to be much healthier (and lighter) before we start!  That aside, we are also going to WDW in June and staying at Boardwalk.  We're DVC'rs, but we've never stayed there--I figure "new resort, new me"!  I'm hoping to get going on this challenge and exercise. . .and get DH going with me!  As a PP said, I want us to be around and together forever, and we need to be healthy to do that! 

I'm looking forward to this challenge!  I wish everyone the best of luck!!  We can do this together!


----------



## LittleSeacow

Hi Everyone!

I'm Julie and I am a first-timer here!

I am a teacher, a wife of five years, and a mother to a 6 month old.  I have struggled with my weight and body issues for years but finally got serious a year ago when my husband and I went on a diet.  I lost 45 pounds and was only 10 away from my ideal weight......then I got PREGNANT!

I still have 20 pounds or so of baby weight hanging on and it's time for it to go.

My husband (MrIncredidad) is also doing this challenge with me because he also has some baby weight to lose.


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Hi!  My name is Theresa, I'm 46, and I want to start by saying I'm pretty intimidated and overwhelmed by getting this started.  I will try to figure out all this - 5 pages of posts to catch up on!  Anyway, I married the man of my "NIGHTMARES" 10 years ago.  Up until that time I had struggled with 10-20 pounds pretty often.  I gained 80 pounds while married to him, was left to raise a newborn baby girl on my own as well as another child who had only a part-time dad.  The part-time dad passed away a couple of months ago and the devil dad has never been heard from.  I am tired of sitting around feeling sorry for my "pooh sized" self and ready to get my life back on track!  I think having to confess my weight each week and having a group of determined women hold me accountable may be just what I need!  

A heartfelt HUG to everyone and Prayers for each of us to find strength, motivation and encouragement we all need!  I hope I will be a blessing in each of your lives as I am sure you will all be in mine!

♥ Theresa


----------



## anut4disney

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome BL 9 participants!*
> 
> I thought I would do a warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) for the next couple of days while we wait for our challenge to officially start.  As you chime in on our new thread -- so we know we didn't lose you -- please introduce yourself.



I found you.

My name is Shirley and I hopefully will do much better at losing this time than I did the last.  I am 57 years old with one daugher and twin grandkids (boy and girl) and never had a weight problem until I hit 50 and then I gained 60 lbs.  Doctor's ran all kind of test and no idea why I gained.  I am 5'2" tall and any little weight gain looks horrible on me.  Even though I don't want to get back to 99 lbs because being older now I think it would make me look a little sickly, I would like to get down to around 110

I am doing this in memory of my dh of 30 years who passed away in Aug 09.  One of the things that he wanted me to do was to take better care of myself.  Since all the emotions of the holidays will be over when this starts I am hoping to really do some good things.

Of course it doesn't help that I am watching a show about a six layer coconut cake, yum and I don't really eat sweets.  I could work on this.  

So good luck everyone.


----------



## auntlynne

I got finished reading all the pages of the thread and realized it was time for me to stand up and introduce myself.  It was as though I was at one of the AA meetings you see on TV.  I would have to say my name and admit I had a problem.  It almost brings tears to my eyes.

My name is Lynne (and I am an aunt).  I'm 48 years old.  Single, never married.  Never dated much, either.  Realized the other day that the last date I had was 11 years ago.  Not much before that, either.

I am a stay-at-home daughter to an 80 yo dad.  Mother passed away this spring after several years of early Alzheimer's; her death was actually a surprise.  Never thought she would go first.  For her last six months, we got pretty house-bound and sedentary.  Amazing how 20 pounds just crept on.  And dad has a clear mind but an arthritic body with an S-shaped spine, so movement is difficult and painful.  So, here we go again with sedentary.  The difference is that I can leave him to go to the gym.  But I don't.  And the Y is 5 minutes down the hill.  Need that nudge - mother and I used to go together; maybe that's part of the problem.

I have been on an uphill weight gain all my life, with only 2 times of significant/noticeable loss:  high school freshman, didn't eat lunch (not the healthy way - but it was less calories - and not intentionally for weight loss) and mid-20s by walking at lunch (and probably hormone-related nausea).  And I was the skinny child in the family until I was 7.  All I wanted to eat was half a grilled cheese sandwich.  Now I'll eat my sandwich and half of yours, too, if you are not going to finish that.

Someone else was feeling bad for not losing weight in a prior session and was reminded that they could be heavier?  It's true.  Over the past 6 years while living with/taking care of my parents, I realized I could have lost one pound per month and be at least 72 pounds lighter, rather than the 40 pounds heavier that I am now.  

You know the question people always ask, "How did they get so heavy?"  Yep, one pound at a time.  It goes off the same way, just seems a lot slower.  

Eventually, I'll have to go back work - uggh!  Never wanted to work; find it to be a rat race in every job I've had - why can't people play together nicely?  The last job I had was hard because I was carrying so much extra weight - and now, at 280, I am basically the healthy weight of 2 women my height (5'9").  People don't believe me when I tell them that; but I see it in photos (not in the mirror).

Anyway, positive side - I am going on a bunch of Disney cruises over the next year and a half - DCL April 2010 EB Transatlantic (14 nights) back-to-back with an 11- night Med; Jan 2011 Panama Canal 15-night repo to LA; Disney Dream and then Jun 2011 Alaska for my 50th b'day.  I want to be healthier by that mid-century mark.  Slow and steady.  Time to change my life to what I want it to be, not the routine I've fallen into - I am still breathing.

Years (years!) ago I attended an Outward Bound course, where we stated five things we "couldn't" do.  Then we replaced "couldn't" with "wouldn't" and found that was truly the case for most; we are our own self-limitations.

...Was there someone who said she would share so much?  I think I have found a soulmate.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Southerngirl71 said:


> I also have a quick question.  I do not have a high posting count and tried to send a pm to join and received a message that I can only pm certain people because my count is only at 4.  How should I send my weight since I can't PM?






talytam said:


> Hi Lori,
> 
> I'm in the same boat- I just joined and don't have enough postings, I have less than you even  I guess we will have to get busy posting
> 
> Tamara



As soon as you hit 10 posts (which you both did) you can PM anyone. 



bumbershoot said:


> Am picturing the Pretty Woman scene with that teacher...you saying "mistake.  BIG mistake."



Something like that!  Oh course she's in for a rude awakening when DS8 gets switched to private school after Xmas break, and I don't fight to keep her Teachers Aide's job like I did last year. She has no idea who she messed with. LOL




StitchIsOurHero said:


> Hi y'all!  My name is Brooke,



Brookie Baby!!!!! I'm so happy to see you here! Pjlla was in the last challenge too so the scrap girls are on board!! Maybe we can scrap our journeys together as motivation! I don't know about you but I hate putting pics of me in our Disney albums! BLECH!


----------



## DisFam95

DisneyFam5 said:


> When I saw that you were eating frosting I thought you were in the bathtub eating frosting at first!!!!  Sometimes my brain is just scary...





That sounds wonderful!  But I'll have to pass now that I'm being good!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

The thought of eating frosting makes me cringe! I was one of those people that could eat a whole tub in one sitting. 
Never again!!!!!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I could have sworn I posted on this thread earlier today but now I can't find it. Oh well.

QOTD:

My name is Jessi and I am 25. I am a special education teacher with a very tough classroom. I have some very aggressive kids including one tha bites, claws, and spits on me. I have another that throws furniture like chairs and desks. I have had to chase down multiple students, it's always an adventure.

During the spring and summer I am an attractions lead at Worlds of Fun- a theme park in Kansas City owned by the Cedar Fair company. I am a former character performer for Walt Disney World. I gained about 30 lbs after I moved back to Missouri to get my teaching Master's. It's harder to maintain your weight when you are no longer dancing 5x a day! I was not overweight when I left, but about 20 lbs heavier than where I wanted to be. I want to eventually get down to 100- and before you freak out- that's okay because I am only 4'10"!

I have a wonderful boyfriend named Aaron who is also a teacher. We plan to get married within the next couple of years. He is waiting to propose until he has a full time teaching job. Sadly, he does not play sports (despite the fact that he is 6'4") and secondary social studies has become a dumping ground for coaches. He has been subbing full time. He has done a lot of time in sped so I am helping him practice for his sped certification test in January. I think he will do a great job!

I am losing weight for several reasons. I know that I will be getting married within the next couple of years and do not want to have to worry about the stress of trying to lose weight and plan a wedding at the same time. Plus, when it does come time to do engagement photos I want to like what I see. I pretty much hate the way I look and do not like having photos taken. I am tired all the time. I have diabetes, asthma, and IBS. I don't think losing weight will necessarily cure any of these, but I do think it will help. I used to be a competitive dancer and want to dance again, but I will not wear a leotard at the weight I am at now. I also want to one day go back to Disney and perform- something that will not be possible at my current weight.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Well, I talked to my trainer. I was hoping he would say "come in" and we would just do something different. He said that I should rest my hand so I wasn't able to work out today. I will call him back when my hand is better.


----------



## KerBear

Hi, I am another first timer here, here is my QOTD answer  

I'm Kerry, I am 36 and a single mom to two girls ages 20 and 14. My oldest is married and I will be a Grandma in March, and my youngest is in her challenging years, further complicated with health problems.  

My family is full of auto immune disorders, mine began as a teenager with chronic tendonitis and got pretty severe in my mid 20's, I spent about 5 years being told the pain was in my head, or caused by depression and began gaining weight since it hurt to walk, and I did end up rather depressed about the fact that no one believed me.  When I was 30 I went for a regular check up and mention to the PA I was seeing at the time that my hip joint wouldn't flex beyond a certain point.  She sent me for an MRI and within a month I was having hip replacement surgery, followed a few months later by an actual diagnosis of Inflammatory Arthritis and finally a little bit of relief through medication.   

I actually lost some weight following surgery, apparently trying to walk in that condition burns alot of calories!  But sadly I gained it all back and then some.  I like food.  And I have portion control issues big time.  Like if there is some food left on the table I must not be done eating.  And I have all kinds of excuses about excercise, but I know if I lose some weight it will be easier on my joints and the main excuse, pain, will go away.

About 2 1/2 years ago I got serious and lost about 50 pounds, and maintained it until the past 6 months or so and half of it is back.  My daughter took pictures Christmas morning and I wanted to cry when I saw how bad I look.  So its time to buckle down and stop with the excuses!


----------



## jennz

Happy NYE everyone!  I want to hug every single one of you!  I love the honest answers and the personal experiences and quotes.

Bernard & MissBianca - I new I recognized your name, a few years ago I think I did some swaps with you and pjilla.  I have sadly fallen off of the scrapwagon and am chasing it down trying to get back on!  (burning some calories lol)  DH even got me a cricut!!  Which I have yet to use!  WDW pictures - I want to be in ALL of them next time!

Auntlynne - I'm so sorry for the loss of your mom.   A few of us on here have lost our parents over the past few months and it's so hard.    I would say you're right about your not wanting to go back to the Y b/c you went there with her...maybe you can start walking outside? (I didn't see where you live)  

I also love the change "couldn't" to "wouldn't"....wow that's an eye opener isn't it?  I'm stealing it!  Changing my can'ts to won'ts and see what happens..

Ziggy - YES I'm excited!! Can I get a woot woot?!


----------



## jbm02

BernardandMissBianca said:


> The thought of eating frosting makes me cringe! I was one of those people that could eat a whole tub in one sitting.
> Never again!!!!!



Buffy, I know it's off topic but I laughed out loud when I saw your family of "people"!  LOVE the teenage son one!!!!


----------



## Southerngirl71

I am so excited about this. Of course the first day of the challenge and I am taking my mom to lunch at a buffet.  I am sure there will be lots of veggies and probably grilled  chicken.  I hope to do a couple of miles on the tm. Last year I had knee surgery for a torn meniscus and it still tends to bother me. 
I did not go into great detail when I introduced myself because I was posting from work and trying to hurry.  I have never been skinny except in my kindergarden school picture.  I don't ever remember being thin.  I did lose about 60 pounds about 15 years ago and then I met my husband and got married.  Over the years I have gained it back.  My husband is thin and probably eats more than anyone I know.  His metabolism is amazing and annoys me to death....lol.  I really need new clothes because my work clothes are getting tight but I absolutely refuse to go up a size becuase that will be the biggest size I have ever been in. 
So that's my story.  I will be 39 next month.  Married with no kids but I have a fur baby named Beaux who I adore.  I am soooo excited to join this group.
I am off to work for a few hours.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## donac

RutgersAlum said:


> Ok, hi, here's my QOTD response:
> I'm Michele, on Disboards for about 3 yrs, Podcast fan too.  Age 41 next month (hanging on to 40, lol), married nearly 15 yrs and have DS8 & DS4 and teach school FT.
> C25K grad 3 yrs ago worked up to completing a HM...and then both parents' got sick with cancer--lost one to that disease and lost a big part of the other to  dementia, so I've been basically consumed the last two years.  Exercise (and a good attitude) fell by the wayside with pounds creeping back.
> 
> I just need to clean up my act, lose the 10+ ish lbs that have crept on, and get the heck out of my rut--I have a great DH and two great DS's to get healthy and present for!    So this challenge is hopefully just what I need!
> 
> I cut off my hair today, super super short, so I am ready for 2010!
> GL to us
> Michele/RutgersAlum



Where in Jersey do you live.  Ds1's gf is a senior at Rutger's and will graduate in May.  

I have lived in jersey all my life.  I lived outside of the meadowlands before it was the meadowlands.  Now I live at exit 105 on the parkway.  I teach in Middletown.  

It is nice to have another jersey girl on this thread.



denise said:


> Hello everyone my name is denise...I know I really picked an original name for the boards...
> I am 29...no, that's not right...I'm 58, ouch that was hard to say even in print. I want to be 29 or at least weigh what I did then. I have been married to the man of my dreams for 28 years now. We have one DD that is almost 20. (Feb) I work for the telephone company as a technician (inside, no poles) I will have 30 years of service next month. I took 8 years off to be a stay at home mom. I can see the light at the end of the retirement tunnel, but if I retire I will not have as much money to vacation with!
> My job is active, when there is work to do. Lately it has been very slow. More people have cell phones then land lines, so I just sit. I don't really over eat, I just don't exercise. I don't eat red meat and haven't for over 20 years. About 3 years ago I lost over 10 pounds just by not going to Starbucks daily. It was a hard habit to stop. First went to nonfat milk and no whip cream and then to only on Fridays. I don't go at all now and haven't for 2+ years now. I have kept the weight off but really want to get rid of 25-30 pounds to be at my weight when I was 29. I have good health but want to be able to move better and not be so tired. I fell in Oct on vacation (DL really sucked in a wheelchair) and hurt my ankle and foot and was off work for 2 months in a cast. Didn't gain a pound either! Want to start walking slowly again. I always wanted to walk a 1/2 marathon but nobody would go with me.
> I need to be pushed off the sofa and forced to exercise. I really hope my DH joins me. He needs to drop 50 pounds. I want to retire and enjoy the rest of my life with him...I want to be around for grand kids (not soon, but someday)




I willl be 55 in May so I know how you feel.  I have gone to DW several times with foot issues.  This pas AUg I went 7 weeks after bunion surgery.  Dh said we could get a wheelchair and he would push.  Never happened.  I even had my knee go out on me one afternoon.  I spent the rest of the day at the hotel.  Even though it was a short trip we had done a lot of what we wanted to do.  THe one morning I wanted a wheelchair dh said "we are going right up to the train.  Maybe later."  NEVER happpened but I was pretty proud that I did make the 4 days without one.  It also made it easier to go back to school the next week.




anut4disney said:


> I found you.
> 
> My name is Shirley and I hopefully will do much better at losing this time than I did the last.  I am 57 years old with one daugher and twin grandkids (boy and girl) and never had a weight problem until I hit 50 and then I gained 60 lbs.  Doctor's ran all kind of test and no idea why I gained.  I am 5'2" tall and any little weight gain looks horrible on me.  Even though I don't want to get back to 99 lbs because being older now I think it would make me look a little sickly, I would like to get down to around 110
> 
> I am doing this in memory of my dh of 30 years who passed away in Aug 09.  One of the things that he wanted me to do was to take better care of myself.  Since all the emotions of the holidays will be over when this starts I am hoping to really do some good things.
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I am watching a show about a six layer coconut cake, yum and I don't really eat sweets.  I could work on this.
> 
> So good luck everyone.



welcome back.  I remember you from the last challenge and was wondering how you were doing.  DH and I have been married for 31 years so I know it must still be hard on you.  I was also watching the show about the coconut cake.  It looked great. 



Thanks for all the pixie dust about ds's visa.  It was shipped from Washington last night.  Ds came down this morning and told me that according to the tracking site it is in the next town over.  Should be here by 3 this afternoon.  Africa here he comes(me)


Dh gave me a Cooking Light cookbook for Christmas along with a Prevention Slow Cooker Cookbook.   I can't wait to try out some of the recipes.

Welcome all the new comers.  There have been a lot of posts since I did yesterday.  I won't be able to keep up once we go back to school but I will try.  

The first COW (challenge of the week) will be coming up later today so look for it. 

HAve a great day.


----------



## tigger813

Yeah, jennz, I never had the time or energy to workout when I was teaching full time. Now, I can't imagine my life without it, though it has been lacking BIG TIME the last two weeks! I'm heading into the bedroom in a few minutes to do the 2 mile WATP so at least I will get that in today. My mom wants to try her DVD as well so I will do another one later plus I need to take Mom to the spa and give her a massage today so there's another 60 minutes of exercise.

I really hope I get in two workouts today since I will be eating Chinese food tonight and enjoying some drinks! Also we will be taking lots of yummy stuff with us that is here so I will have to try and control myself in that area!

For the newbies, I have found that it I post what I plan on doing for the day exercise and eating wise that I tend to do it! I have lots of people to answer to if I don't! Especially myself! Yes, I am a fanatic when it comes to working out during the challenge. I tend to do 6-8 miles a day using my elliptical, WATP and the Wii Fit PLUS. I do have bad weeks (especially PMS weeks)! 

The one thing to remember is DON'T GET FRUSTRATED! I used to do that and finally realized that if I do that I am only defeating myself! Push the failures aside and move forward! Usually the weeks that are bad for me are followed by great weeks because I get my focus back and push myself a little harder. My DH was shocked at some of my losses and didn't realize how far I had come. Of course, he also jokes that me losing weight is costing money in  new clothes! But, he likes my new body!

Gotta get moving as Mom's back and shoulder are killing her so I will be taking her to the spa for her massage when she gets back from Trader Joe's. Day not starting off well! I NEED A HUG!

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## tigger813

Gonna try and do more of the COWs this challenge! I will need to write them down each week. There are some activities that I can stick with better than the others like the water and the flossing. 

Thanks, Donac!


----------



## TammyNC

I am so glad that it is time for the challenge. I didn't participate in the last one but was doing well with maintaining where I was at until probably Thanksgiving. With a Disney trip and the holidays, I'm feeling heavier and know I need to get back to my healthier habits. I need to start focusing on getting my water in and we need to get back to our daily walks.

I have to say that I haven't stepped on the scale for a while now so I am pretty sure I won't be a happy camper in the morning with the number but will use it as motivation to get moving.

QOTD:As you chime in on our new thread -- so we know we didn't lose you -- please introduce yourself.

I turned 40 this year, DH & I will be married 20 years this coming May. We have two children (DD-17, DS-15) and are in our eighth year of homeschooling. My weight has been on a yo-yo ride for a good number of years now and I'm more determined than ever to reach my goal and maintain it within a range from here on out once I reach it. 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## lisah0711

ziggystardust said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Quick-Healthy...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262218249&sr=8-1
> 
> Quick and Healthy recipes and ideas. Just saw theres a volume 2, i'll have to check that one out.
> 
> I'm a pretty picky eater and i have to say, i liked 90% of the recipes in here. plus that they seem so easy. I would definitely recommend it.



Thanks for sharing! 



jennz said:


> Lisa - I've tried sparkpeople, I didn't realize there was a disteam on there.  I was a little overwhelmed on the site.



They do have a lot of good info on sparkpeople -- I turned off more than half the stuff and it is much more manageable.  I thought the WW site was overwhelming so I guess it is what you are used to!  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!My name is Christina (CC) and I'm very excited to be joining BL9. I need to lose about 25 pounds. I lost about 25 on Weight Watchers in about 3.5 months, but since last December I've been going up and down. I'm really hoping this challenge will help me shed the last 25 pounds for good. I just got a Wii for Christmas and my parents bought me the Wii Fit Plus/balance board today. I can't wait to start using it tomorrow or Friday. I've been trying to do the 30-Day Shred, but haven't done that in at least a few days. As of Jan. 1st, things are changing and I'm going to exercise and lose those pounds.



Enjoy your Wii!  



PeterPan09 said:


> Hey, everyone, I'm Julie and I just turned 48.  (dear God in Heaven, I'm OLD)  I'm really excited about the BL9 challenge, not only because I love the show-but also because I know that I can't do this alone.  I need a community to chat with and share experiences.   I hope I can lift someone else up when they need a boost and I hope someone can do that for me when I need one.



Doing something you love is the key to making the exercise thing stick!   (And BTW some of us are older than you so I guess we're really old )


----------



## auntlynne

tigger813 said:


> ...Usually the weeks that are bad for me are followed by great weeks because I get my focus back and push myself a little harder. ...
> 
> I NEED A HUG!
> 
> Happy New Year to all!



That's the hard part for so many people trying to change their lives; a little failure and it all goes to part.  Good for you!

Here' one:  

Lynne


----------



## lisah0711

ziggystardust said:


> i have to say, as of right now, i'm super motivated. hope everyone else is too!
> 
> go us!!!



Yes, we can do this!  



denise said:


> I really hope my DH joins me. He needs to drop 50 pounds. I want to retire and enjoy the rest of my life with him...I want to be around for grand kids (not soon, but someday)



We have a couple of husband/wife teams who have joined our challenge, denise, so maybe that will convince DH to do so.  



StitchIsOurHero said:


> I have always struggled with weight. . .just because I just plain love to eat!  I love everything about it!    In 2006, I joined a WISH thread where the goal was "no cheating".  That, along with WW & WATP, worked for me, and DH & I lost quite a bit of weight (about 70 pounds, combined).  I lost 26 over this past year (I gained a LOT when I was pregnant with DS), but about 5-7 have crept their way back on.   I want to those and about 20 more.  DH & I would like to start trying for another baby later this year, but I want to be much healthier (and lighter) before we start!  That aside, we are also going to WDW in June and staying at Boardwalk.  We're DVC'rs, but we've never stayed there--I figure "new resort, new me"!  I'm hoping to get going on this challenge and exercise. . .and get DH going with me!  As a PP said, I want us to be around and together forever, and we need to be healthy to do that!



Ooo!  A new resort and a new baby on the horizon -- those are good motivators for your journey!  



LittleSeacow said:


> I still have 20 pounds or so of baby weight hanging on and it's time for it to go.
> 
> My husband (MrIncredidad) is also doing this challenge with me because he also has some baby weight to lose.



Why is it that the baby weight doesn't stay with the baby?!?   



3_disprincesses said:


> A heartfelt HUG to everyone and Prayers for each of us to find strength, motivation and encouragement we all need!  I hope I will be a blessing in each of your lives as I am sure you will all be in mine!  ♥ Theresa



 to you Theresa.  It was a rough road but sounds like you are heading in the right direction.  It is a little intimidating at first because the thread moves quickly but it will get easier as time goes on.  Good luck to you, too!  



anut4disney said:


> I found you.
> 
> I am doing this in memory of my dh of 30 years who passed away in Aug 09.  One of the things that he wanted me to do was to take better care of myself.  Since all the emotions of the holidays will be over when this starts I am hoping to really do some good things.
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I am watching a show about a six layer coconut cake, yum and I don't really eat sweets.  I could work on this.
> 
> So good luck everyone.



Yay!  You found us!    I think you're going to do some good things this challenge too!  



auntlynne said:


> You know the question people always ask, "How did they get so heavy?"  Yep, one pound at a time.  It goes off the same way, just seems a lot slower.



Isn't that the truth?!?  It sounds like you know that it time to take care of you for a change.  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I am losing weight for several reasons. I know that I will be getting married within the next couple of years and do not want to have to worry about the stress of trying to lose weight and plan a wedding at the same time. Plus, when it does come time to do engagement photos I want to like what I see. I pretty much hate the way I look and do not like having photos taken. I am tired all the time. I have diabetes, asthma, and IBS. I don't think losing weight will necessarily cure any of these, but I do think it will help. I used to be a competitive dancer and want to dance again, but I will not wear a leotard at the weight I am at now. I also want to one day go back to Disney and perform- something that will not be possible at my current weight.



Planning a wedding will be fun, Jessi! 



KerBear said:


> About 2 1/2 years ago I got serious and lost about 50 pounds, and maintained it until the past 6 months or so and half of it is back.  My daughter took pictures Christmas morning and I wanted to cry when I saw how bad I look.  So its time to buckle down and stop with the excuses!



, KerBear.  You lost the weight before so you know what to do and that is half the battle!  



jennz said:


> Ziggy - YES I'm excited!! Can I get a woot woot?!



 Woot! Woot!

Happy New Year to you to jenn and to all of our BL 9 challenge participants!


----------



## tea pot

Hi everyone,          (thanks for the extra help lisah)

Boy am I grateful to have found this thread 

 In 2010 I want to go from Pooh to Piglet size... really I can do it... I'm short.

Seriously, I would love to feel good, have more energy, and be more active.
In my early 30's after my 3rd child I started to gain a lot of weight and every year I try to take it off.  I'm usually good at the first 10 lbs but then for whatever reason I just seem to stop.  This year I need to push beyond this point and finally get this off for good.

Enjoying all the posts and comments already. What a great group this is!  Thanks a Bunch


----------



## jennz

tigger813 - another hug coming your way...

Lisa thanks for the woot woot!  

Taking the girls ice skating again...dd is dying for me to get out there, I told her in 30 pounds I will!   I only ice skated once, that was at her Daisies outing 6 years ago.  Didn't have rinks in Orlando when I was growing up.  Anyway - I'll walk some laps around the rink while I'm there with them.  It's nasty out today so I doubt I'll get outside otherwise.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jennz

tea pot said:


> Hi everyone,          (thanks for the extra help lisah)
> 
> Boy am I grateful to have found this thread
> 
> In 2010 I want to go from Pooh to Piglet size... really I can do it... I'm short.



I love it!  Yes you CAN do it!!    Then you must take a trip to WDW and get a photo with Piglet.


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, BL9. I'm looking forward to joining you all!

My name is Tia (33) and I am a homeschooling mom of one beautiful 6yo DD and wife of 7 years to Phil. I am an in-home child care provider and busy Girl Scout volunteer.

I did a couple of BL challenges, well I guess it was the first two of 2008 so it's been awhile. In the past 5 years I've gotten down about 45lbs. Of course, I've also regained about 15 of that, but at least I'm still down 30lb! I've gotten to the 189 mark twice now and haven't busted past it yet. This time, though, I'm sailing past that threshold and continuing downward! Our next Disney trip is in December (knock on wood) and I really want to be at my final goal by then. I was so much happier with the pictures from our Christmas trip to CA last year after having lost 25lbs that I want to make it happen again, but even better this time!

I've really liked Sparkpeople in the past and plan to get back to that. It can be confusing, but I liken it to using TourGuide Mike. I just use the parts I want and don't worry about trying to figure out the rest. Over time, I find myself utilizing more and more pieces of it. We also just got a WiiFit Plus for Christmas and I'm enjoying using it. It's the first intentional exercise I've done in at least a year. I'm still working on figuring out how to use the recumbant bike we have. We keep it in our room as that's the best place for DH to use it, but it makes it hard for me to use it. However, DH things the alternative is him carrying it up and down the stairs everyday and since I'm convinced he will break himself someday doing that, we'll leave it there.  

Okay, rambling. Sorry, I do that. Anyway...it's been nice "meeting" you all through this QOTD. Can't wait to get to know you more and for us all to see some downward movement on the scale.


----------



## lisah0711

Southerngirl71 said:


> I am so excited about this. Of course the first day of the challenge and I am taking my mom to lunch at a buffet.  I am sure there will be lots of veggies and probably grilled  chicken.



You might be starting off the challenge with a buffet but you might not have had a plan for eating better if you weren't here with us!  



donac said:


> It is nice to have another jersey girl on this thread.



It's nice to know some real Jersey girls -- I bet you're nothing like Stephanie Plum!   



donac said:


> Thanks for all the pixie dust about ds's visa.  It was shipped from Washington last night.  Ds came down this morning and told me that according to the tracking site it is in the next town over.  Should be here by 3 this afternoon.  Africa here he comes(me)



, donac, it will be scary for him to go but he will be making memories to last his lifetime.  

I'm looking forward to the first COW!  



tigger813 said:


> Gotta get moving as Mom's back and shoulder are killing her so I will be taking her to the spa for her massage when she gets back from Trader Joe's. Day not starting off well! I NEED A HUG!



Here's a  for you, Tracey.  I was wondering who gives you a massage when you need one?  



TammyNC said:


> I am so glad that it is time for the challenge. I didn't participate in the last one but was doing well with maintaining where I was at until probably Thanksgiving. With a Disney trip and the holidays, I'm feeling heavier and know I need to get back to my healthier habits. I need to start focusing on getting my water in and we need to get back to our daily walks.



You'll be back on track in no time!  



auntlynne said:


> That's the hard part for so many people trying to change their lives; a little failure and it all goes to part.  Good for you!



There is a quote from our last challenge that helps me when those times come 
-- if you were emptying the dishwasher and broke a plate, you wouldn't throw the rest of the dishes on the floor -- so why do we take an all or nothing approach with ourselves?  



tea pot said:


> Hi everyone,          (thanks for the extra help lisah)
> 
> Boy am I grateful to have found this thread
> 
> In 2010 I want to go from Pooh to Piglet size... really I can do it... I'm short.
> 
> Seriously, I would love to feel good, have more energy, and be more active.
> In my early 30's after my 3rd child I started to gain a lot of weight and every year I try to take it off.  I'm usually good at the first 10 lbs but then for whatever reason I just seem to stop.  This year I need to push beyond this point and finally get this off for good.
> 
> Enjoying all the posts and comments already. What a great group this is!  Thanks a Bunch



Glad that you found us tea pot!  



jennz said:


> tigger813 - another hug coming your way...
> 
> Lisa thanks for the woot woot!
> 
> Taking the girls ice skating again...dd is dying for me to get out there, I told her in 30 pounds I will!   I only ice skated once, that was at her Daisies outing 6 years ago.  *Didn't have rinks in Orlando when I was growing up.*  Anyway - I'll walk some laps around the rink while I'm there with them.  It's nasty out today so I doubt I'll get outside otherwise.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Oh, I can relate, jenn!  When I was growing up in Anaheim I longed for snow.  

I will be updating the participant list later today.  I am sorry to those of you whose names I may have missed -- I am going to go back and double check but don't be shy and let me know if I missed you.  We are glad to have each and every one of you in our challenge!  

Please remember to PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo tomorrow and be on the lookout for the first COW (Challenge of the Week).

We are off to a great start!


----------



## wezee

I am so happy to start the new year with BL9.  My name is Terri, and yes, even at home, my nickname is Wezee.  I am 50 years old  married to the love of my life for almost 29 yrs.  I have a 22 yr. old son who just graduated from college last May.
When my son graduated from high school in 2005, I was at an all time weight high. I cracked down, with the help of WW, and lost close to 50 lbs.  And over the next couple of years improved on that goal for a total weight loss of 64 lbs.
The last 10-15 lbs. came off a year or so ago when I participated in a previous BL challenge.
In the last 6-7 months I have slacked off on my food journal and my exercise and about 12lbs. have re-attached to my body. It probably didn't help that I had an emergency apendectomy on July 2nd and then my DH had foot surgery a few weeks later.  He usually works 2nd shift, but he was off work for 2 months and decided to perfect his outdoor grilling skills and use me as his official taste tester.
Thank you all for BL9, it has really made me excited about 2010. My goal is to lose 10-12 lbs., excercise and make new friends on the BL9 thread. 
Good luck to all and have a Happy New Year!   Terri


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

jbm02 said:


> Buffy, I know it's off topic but I laughed out loud when I saw your family of "people"!  LOVE the teenage son one!!!!



I love her signature too! 



Southerngirl71 said:


> I really need new clothes because my work clothes are getting tight but I absolutely refuse to go up a size becuase that will be the biggest size I have ever been in.



I am having the same problem.  I keep telling myself that it's like getting a new wardrobe for free if I lose 15 pounds or so! (I'll fit into the pile of clothes that USED to fit last year. )

 My name is Bethany. I'm 28 and I have seen the Loser icon thing in people's signatures for a while now. I recently moved and went from not having a car and walking/bus/train pretty much everywhere to having a car. Also, my job changed and I was a lot more active at my old job. Last spring, if I wore a pedometer, I would get 25,000-30,000 steps on an average day, and that never included just "taking a walk to get some exercise". Now, if I wear one, I have to "take a walk to get some exercise" just to get the steps up over 10,000.  The end result is that I'm up about 20 pounds over a 6 month period. 

The last month or so, I've made an effort to get out and walk/jog and I've been doing that fairly regularly. I've been getting frustrated though, because I have not been noticing a difference on the scale OR with the tape measure.  I HAVE noticed a difference with my stamina and my speed while walking/jogging, but I'm ready for it to show up on my waist so my pants fit again!


----------



## denise

"We have a couple of husband/wife teams who have joined our challenge, denise, so maybe that will convince DH to do so. "

Well GREAT NEWS, My DH said he would join me. He is not on the boards but has to hear about then almost everyday! I've even "made" him listen to some of the podcasts so that when I say Pete said this or Corey did this he has an idea who there are.

He said he will loose pound for pound that I do!!! No more couch potato!!! I am so excited, while my 25-30 pounds of fat is distrubuted all over, he carries his on his belly. *We will be two hot DIS fans in 2010 *


----------



## TammyNC

tea pot said:


> Hi everyone,          (thanks for the extra help lisah)
> 
> Boy am I grateful to have found this thread
> 
> In 2010 I want to go from Pooh to Piglet size... really I can do it... I'm short.
> 
> Seriously, I would love to feel good, have more energy, and be more active.
> In my early 30's after my 3rd child I started to gain a lot of weight and every year I try to take it off.  I'm usually good at the first 10 lbs but then for whatever reason I just seem to stop.  This year I need to push beyond this point and finally get this off for good.
> 
> Enjoying all the posts and comments already. What a great group this is!  Thanks a Bunch



 Hey tea pot...glad to see you over here, now we can chat in two places.


----------



## MelanieC

Good morning everyone!  It's awesome that this coincides perfectly with the new year.  I'm actually starting to watch what I eat today.  Our plans for NYE have changed since DD17 has to work, she didn't realize it was NYE.  So we cancelled our dinner at a Japanese Hibatchi and will go on Saturday instead.  I'm having the veggie hibatchi on Saturday, and know it will fit in to my calories for the day.  

I threw out my mid-back last night.  We went to see Alvin and the Chipmunks (really cute) and as I was walking out of the bathroom I took a deep breath and I had a huge pain shoot across my back.  I'm working from home today so hopefully that makes it easy to stay on track.  We are going to have spagetti tonight now, yummy!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Bernard & MissBianca - I new I recognized your name, a few years ago I think I did some swaps with you and pjilla.  I have sadly fallen off of the scrapwagon and am chasing it down trying to get back on!  (burning some calories lol)  DH even got me a cricut!!  Which I have yet to use!  WDW pictures - I want to be in ALL of them next time!



Hey get your butt back there!! Lots of swapping, scrapping, challenges etc going on. Open up that Cricut! I have 2 now, use them all the time! I use my scrap pages as motivation, A) because I hate hate hate my pictures! and B) I don't eat when I scrap because I'm afraid I'll get foodies on my pages. LOL



jbm02 said:


> Buffy, I know it's off topic but I laughed out loud when I saw your family of "people"!  LOVE the teenage son one!!!!



Thanks! If the timing is right DS13 has attitude and DH goes GAH! all at the right times. It is sooo true though! That is my family! 



denise said:


> "We have a couple of husband/wife teams who have joined our challenge, denise, so maybe that will convince DH to do so. "
> 
> Well GREAT NEWS, My DH said he would join me. He is not on the boards but has to hear about then almost everyday! I've even "made" him listen to some of the podcasts so that when I say Pete said this or Corey did this he has an idea who there are.
> 
> He said he will loose pound for pound that I do!!! No more couch potato!!! I am so excited, while my 25-30 pounds of fat is distrubuted all over, he carries his on his belly. *We will be two hot DIS fans in 2010 *



I wish my hubby could join me but he's a skinny mini. He used to have to work out for 5-8 hours a day just to maintain 180. Now he's down to 140. Which of course makes me look worse standing next to him!


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Yeah, jennz, I never had the time or energy to workout when I was teaching full time. Now, I can't imagine my life without it, though it has been lacking BIG TIME the last two weeks! I'm heading into the bedroom in a few minutes to do the 2 mile WATP so at least I will get that in today. My mom wants to try her DVD as well so I will do another one later plus I need to take Mom to the spa and give her a massage today so there's another 60 minutes of exercise.
> 
> I really hope I get in two workouts today since I will be eating Chinese food tonight and enjoying some drinks! Also we will be taking lots of yummy stuff with us that is here so I will have to try and control myself in that area!
> 
> For the newbies, I have found that it I post what I plan on doing for the day exercise and eating wise that I tend to do it! I have lots of people to answer to if I don't! Especially myself! Yes, I am a fanatic when it comes to working out during the challenge. I tend to do 6-8 miles a day using my elliptical, WATP and the Wii Fit PLUS. I do have bad weeks (especially PMS weeks)!
> 
> The one thing to remember is DON'T GET FRUSTRATED! I used to do that and finally realized that if I do that I am only defeating myself! Push the failures aside and move forward! Usually the weeks that are bad for me are followed by great weeks because I get my focus back and push myself a little harder. My DH was shocked at some of my losses and didn't realize how far I had come. Of course, he also jokes that me losing weight is costing money in  new clothes! But, he likes my new body!
> 
> Gotta get moving as Mom's back and shoulder are killing her so I will be taking her to the spa for her massage when she gets back from Trader Joe's. Day not starting off well! I NEED A HUG!
> 
> Happy New Year to all!







tmfranlk said:


> Good morning, BL9. I'm looking forward to joining you all!
> 
> My name is Tia (33) and I am a homeschooling mom of one beautiful 6yo DD and wife of 7 years to Phil. I am an in-home child care provider and busy Girl Scout volunteer.
> 
> I did a couple of BL challenges, well I guess it was the first two of 2008 so it's been awhile. In the past 5 years I've gotten down about 45lbs. Of course, I've also regained about 15 of that, but at least I'm still down 30lb! I've gotten to the 189 mark twice now and haven't busted past it yet. This time, though, I'm sailing past that threshold and continuing downward! Our next Disney trip is in December (knock on wood) and I really want to be at my final goal by then. I was so much happier with the pictures from our Christmas trip to CA last year after having lost 25lbs that I want to make it happen again, but even better this time!
> 
> I've really liked Sparkpeople in the past and plan to get back to that. It can be confusing, but I liken it to using TourGuide Mike. I just use the parts I want and don't worry about trying to figure out the rest. Over time, I find myself utilizing more and more pieces of it. We also just got a WiiFit Plus for Christmas and I'm enjoying using it. It's the first intentional exercise I've done in at least a year. I'm still working on figuring out how to use the recumbant bike we have. We keep it in our room as that's the best place for DH to use it, but it makes it hard for me to use it. However, DH things the alternative is him carrying it up and down the stairs everyday and since I'm convinced he will break himself someday doing that, we'll leave it there.
> 
> Okay, rambling. Sorry, I do that. Anyway...it's been nice "meeting" you all through this QOTD. Can't wait to get to know you more and for us all to see some downward movement on the scale.



Tia  Good to see you somewhere else


----------



## my3princes

Now that some DHs are joining I'm sure that I can get my Dh to join too.  He and I always work on weight loss together anyway, it's just a matter of getting him to post.  His DIS name is kitchensinkguy cause he has won the kitchensink challenge at Beaches n Cream twice


----------



## MrIncrediDad

Hi Everyone!

This is my first biggest loser challenge. This challenge sounds like a great way to stay motivated.

I'm doing this challenge with my wife (LittleSeacow) since we both have some baby weight to lose.  Like my wife I have always struggled with my weight, and last spring we took on a diet and I lost 57lbs. I have slowly gained about 20lbs that needs to go so I can get back on track and in better shape.


----------



## jenanderson

QOTD:  It is time that I join in.  My name is Jen and I am 41 years old.  I work full time as a 4th grade teacher and love what I do.  The hard part is that the hours are really long and I seem to talk myself out of exercising or even eating healthy because I always think that I do not have enough time or that I am too exhausted from teaching all day.  It is time to be done with the excuses and start back on my weight loss journey.

I am married (hope to get DH working with me a bit on the weight loss because he could use to lose some too).  I also have 2 children, DD (13) and DS (9).  

I will be doing WW along with this challenge.  3 years ago I lost a lot of weight and was so happy with how I looked and felt.  I have gained all of the weight back (and more) though and I am really not happy with where I am at.  Like most people posting...I don't like how I look in photos, don't like to have to figure out what to wear because everything is tight and overall just don't like how I feel at this point.  

I am ready to work hard at this though and feel it is time to find the time for a healthier life.  I have been doing a lot of thinking and planning these last few days to determine what I need to do to be successful this time around and I am going to be ready on Friday for the first weigh in as well as having plans to get me through the first week!  I am excited to have this group to help keep me accountable!

Have a great New Year's everyone!
Jen


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

Hi everyone! This is my first challenge and I am super excited!  

My name is Megan, I am 33 and very recently single...My weight tends to go up and down, more up then down   I work at a school and anyone who works at a school knows the faculty room is the worst with treats and goodies.  I need to learn to steer clear of those extra treats, but it is just soo hard when they are sitting there all day. I would like to lost at least 20lbs!

I am excited about this challenge and looking forward to a great 2010....ready for a change!  Thanks for the oppurtunity!


----------



## corinnak

Good afternoon and Happy New Year's Eve!

Welcome everyone!  This is going to be an exciting, fun challenge!

It's fun to see more men joining the challenge this round - sorry that the clippie is covered with flowers and butterflies this time, guys...  

*Jenanderson* - just wanted to say hello to a fellow Minnesotan.  
and also say that the combination of WW and DISboard's Biggest Loser Challenge has been has been a great one for me this year. Are you doing meetings or online?

*my3princes*that kitchen sink is no joke!  We got that one time, didn't even manage to finish and all 3 of us felt pretty yucky.  Of course that might have been the combination of coffee ice cream and pineapple sauce...

We're going to a party tonight with the kids - it will be us and at least 2 other families and the kids are really looking forward to it!!  I am a little concerned about the food situation, as I, myself, am bringing a rather large wheel of brie.  Oh man.  Not sure what I was thinking with that one.  At least there will be plenty of people to share it.   I did my tempo run this morning - really getting down to the last few workouts before the half marathon (!!!).


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> *Jenanderson* - just wanted to say hello to a fellow Minnesotan.
> and also say that the combination of WW and DISboard's Biggest Loser Challenge has been has been a great one for me this year. Are you doing meetings or online?



Hello!  I will be doing WW meetings and online (using the monthly pass).  I received an e-mail special offer for 50% off the first month.  I don't get a whole lot out of the meetings EXCEPT I know that the person who weighs me in gives me the honest answer each week and I need that.    I think it will help that I am going to go to the meetings with a friend this time.  

Hope you are staying warm!
Jen


----------



## corinnak

Sounds like a good plan, Jen!  I am mostly just online at this point.  If you (or anyone else!) want to be "friends" over there, look me up - my username is corinnak4 over there!  The new "Community" section, I think, is really good now.  I am loving a lot of the user Blogs and Challenges!


----------



## donac

Hi everyone.  

I just got back from seeing The Princess and the Frog.  Enjoyed it but not as much as UP.  Did love all the great jazz music and it reminded me so much of Port Orleans.  

We are dancing here right now because ds2 got his passport with his visa for his trip.  It is now official He is going to Gambia

I am off to the store to get some things to make a snack for a party we are going to tonight.  We are not staying past 10 but ds2 will stay until the family hosting sets off the fireworks.

Will be back with the first COW of the challenge.


----------



## cclovesdis

jenanderson said:


> Hello!  I will be doing WW meetings and online (using the monthly pass).  I received an e-mail special offer for 50% off the first month.  I don't get a whole lot out of the meetings EXCEPT I know that the person who weighs me in gives me the honest answer each week and I need that.    I think it will help that I am going to go to the meetings with a friend this time.
> 
> Hope you are staying warm!
> Jen



I hear you on that one, that's all I get out of meetings too. Sometimes, I since I don't stay for the meetings, I have my sister come in the building with me. It's really hard to lie to my sister about how much I gained when she is standing right there. I love the montly pass because you get eTools. I keep debating about going down to just online, but I want to see how the Wii Fit Plus works out first. Best of luck!


----------



## MaryAz

Another newbie, I'm Mary (another original screen name ) and am 39. Hitting the big 40 in June. I am a SAHM to 2 wonderful little girls 5.5 and 3. I volunter in both their classes and drive them around to all their "stuff"
I just want to fit back into my clothes. We have lots of trips planned for this summer and I want to feel good. I have done WW and lked it but just got tired of counting points. I want to loose 10-15lb. 
So many inspirational people on this thread. I really liked the changing the "can't to won't" I also lost my mom 6 months ago, my dad died when I was 5.  Going to sign my hubby up too though he won't post. Looking forward to getting to know and chat with you all.


----------



## TammyNC

MelanieC said:


> Good morning everyone!  It's awesome that this coincides perfectly with the new year.  I'm actually starting to watch what I eat today.  Our plans for NYE have changed since DD17 has to work, she didn't realize it was NYE.  So we cancelled our dinner at a Japanese Hibatchi and will go on Saturday instead.  I'm having the veggie hibatchi on Saturday, and know it will fit in to my calories for the day.
> 
> I threw out my mid-back last night.  We went to see Alvin and the Chipmunks (really cute) and as I was walking out of the bathroom I took a deep breath and I had a huge pain shoot across my back.  I'm working from home today so hopefully that makes it easy to stay on track.  We are going to have spagetti tonight now, yummy!!



Hope your back gets to feeling better and dinner sounds good.



donac said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just got back from seeing The Princess and the Frog.  Enjoyed it but not as much as UP.  Did love all the great jazz music and it reminded me so much of Port Orleans.
> 
> We are dancing here right now because ds2 got his passport with his visa for his trip.  It is now official He is going to Gambia
> 
> I am off to the store to get some things to make a snack for a party we are going to tonight.  We are not staying past 10 but ds2 will stay until the family hosting sets off the fireworks.
> 
> Will be back with the first COW of the challenge.



So glad to hear that your ds got his passport for his trip, I know that is a relief!!


----------



## tea pot

Hi everyone just finished reading back  and I just had to ask

Who are the Sparkpeople and what is a Bodybugg? 

Oh and is it contagious?

Prayers,  Hugs   and Pixie Dust  for all of us


----------



## tmfranlk

tea pot said:


> Hi everyone just finished reading back  and I just had to ask
> 
> Who are the Sparkpeople and what is a Bodybugg?
> 
> Oh and is it contagious?
> 
> Prayers,  Hugs   and Pixie Dust  for all of us



Sparkpeople is a free weight loss website. www.sparkpeople.com You can track your food, exercise, read articles, talk on community boards, join teams, get recipes, and get exercise suggestions/demos. I don't use a whole lot of it, but I love the easy way to track me food and exercise. I have tried the forums some, but don't often have time for that and DIS. There is lots of good info there though!


----------



## beansf

I was going to use livestrong.com as my food journal, but maybe I should check out this Sparkpeople thing since so many people are on it. 

I do have a bodybugg and used it for several months. It is a device on an armband that you wear, usually during your waking hours. It tells you how many calories you burn all day. It is a great tool. I lost weight with mine. I have gained a bit back since I took my bugg off, but that was due to my poor eating. When I don't track it, I have a tendency to give myself too much latitude in the eating dept. In any case, I did eventually want to live without the "bump" under my sleeve and I think I know how much I generally burn in a day and with certain activities, so I will try to do without it for awhile. If I have troubles though, I might resubscribe for a month or something.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi everyone. I'm new as well. I'm Rose, 42, married 22 years, Mom to one Ds who is a freshman in college. I recently went back to work and am job sharing an administrative assistant position at a non-profit. I'm really excited about the challenge. I lost 30lbs 3 years ago, but have put 20 back on. Ultimately I would love to lose 35 which would put me back to the weight I was at before I had Ds many years ago. Realistically, I would be happy with 20 for 2010.

I have struggled with weight issues for as long as I can remember, but really need to stop making excuses. My DH is very supportive, but he's a bean pole. I think my biggest obstacle to overcome is the one in my head. My Mom is 5' under a 100 lbs her entire life, and I am 5'7". So I heard for as long as I can remember that I am a big girl. Really, I was very normal size, until I hit my 30's. I always thought I was overweight. Well, now I definitely am a big girl. I just hope when I get to a healthy weight I am able to recognize it. I am definitely an emotional eater, but have found that regular exercise really helps with that. Last time I lost weight it was portion control and lots of exercise. I think it might be a little harder this time because I have had a few minor foot injuries, but I'm motivated and so excited about hearing everyone's stories. Thanks for having me!

Oh--I can really relate to all the comments about looking better in pictures. We got back from WDW a couple of weeks ago and I spent the whole trip wanting to take family pictures, while at the same time worrying about what I was going to look like between two very thin men (DS and DH). I would like to be the small one in the picture just once!

DONAC--glad your son's passport is going to make it.

Happy New Year everyone!!!
Rose


----------



## donac

Welcome everyone to the Biggest Loser 9 Challenge

This is the first Challenge of the Week (COW)

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits.  Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do.  At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit.  We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss.  As the weeks go by we will add to these habits.  We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 1 

Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water 
XX eating 2 veggies 

This challlenge runs from Friday Jan 1, 2010 to Thursday Jan 7, 2010.  On Friday Jan 8, 2010 pm me your points for the week.  The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW.


----------



## jennz

donac woo hoo for everything falling into place for your son!!!

MaryAz about your Mom, my mom passed away in April.  I can't belive it's actually been 8 months - I still start to pick up the phone to call her.  

Just got back from walking the furs - didn't want to but did, in anticipation of snacking tongiht.


----------



## pakaramom

I think I'll need to print the Cow every week and hang it on the fridge otherwise I'll never remember!

Happy New Year!


----------



## kimara

hello to all!
this is my first biggest loser challenge and i am SO glad i found this at the perfect time.  i am hoping to be a big loser in the next year (40 lbs would be nice), but will be happy to lose 20.  
i am a stay-at-home mom to 4 amazing kids (11, 9, 5, 2).  i really don't care as much about the weight, i just need to feel healthy again.  from the ages of my kids you can see i had 4 kids in 9 years--including nursing each for a year.  my body got thrashed.  my muscles are gone and i didn't sleep for a straight decade.  i want to exercise and eat right to rebuild a strong, crazy, fun and energetic body.

i love my kids and i am glad i have them, but now i want me back.  
happy new year to all!


----------



## lisah0711

tmfranlk said:


> Our next Disney trip is in December (knock on wood) and I really want to be at my final goal by then. I was so much happier with the pictures from our Christmas trip to CA last year after having lost 25lbs that I want to make it happen again, but even better this time!



Oooh!  A Disney trip to plan and think about -- sounds fun! 



wezee said:


> Thank you all for BL9, it has really made me excited about 2010. My goal is to lose 10-12 lbs., excercise and make new friends on the BL9 thread. Good luck to all and have a Happy New Year!   Terri



Good luck and Happy New Year to you too!  



Where'sPiglet? said:


> The last month or so, I've made an effort to get out and walk/jog and I've been doing that fairly regularly. I've been getting frustrated though, because I have not been noticing a difference on the scale OR with the tape measure.  I HAVE noticed a difference with my stamina and my speed while walking/jogging, but I'm ready for it to show up on my waist so my pants fit again!



I think that when you exercise it is easy to think that you can eat more than you can when really it takes a lot of exercise to be able to eat anything you want -- even our participants who are doing the half marathon and marathon say they can never run more than they can eat.


----------



## lisah0711

denise said:


> He said he will loose pound for pound that I do!!!1: No more couch potato!!! I am so excited, while my 25-30 pounds of fat is distrubuted all over, he carries his on his belly. We will be two hot DIS fans in 2010



Good job recruiting DH!    It helps a lot when you are both on the same page eating/exercising wise.



MelanieC said:


> I threw out my mid-back last night.  We went to see Alvin and the Chipmunks (really cute) and as I was walking out of the bathroom I took a deep breath and I had a huge pain shoot across my back.  I'm working from home today so hopefully that makes it easy to stay on track.  We are going to have spagetti tonight now, yummy!!



Hope that your back feel better soon!  



TammyNC said:


> Hey tea pot...glad to see you over here, now we can chat in two places.



A few Wilderness Lodge Groupies moose show up here regularly.  



my3princes said:


> Now that some DHs are joining I'm sure that I can get my Dh to join too.  He and I always work on weight loss together anyway, it's just a matter of getting him to post.  His DIS name is kitchensinkguy cause he has won the kitchensink challenge at Beaches n Cream twice



DH and DS discovered Beaches and Cream this last trip -- thankfully they decided the kitchensink was not for them.  



MrIncrediDad said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> This is my first biggest loser challenge. This challenge sounds like a great way to stay motivated.
> 
> I'm doing this challenge with my wife (LittleSeacow) since we both have some baby weight to lose.  Like my wife I have always struggled with my weight, and last spring we took on a diet and I lost 57lbs. I have slowly gained about 20lbs that needs to go so I can get back on track and in better shape.



 MrIncrediDad!



jenanderson said:


> I am ready to work hard at this though and feel it is time to find the time for a healthier life.  I have been doing a lot of thinking and planning these last few days to determine what I need to do to be successful this time around and I am going to be ready on Friday for the first weigh in as well as having plans to get me through the first week!  I am excited to have this group to help keep me accountable!



Sounds like its time to take care of jen now!  



Peace.love.mickey said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first challenge and I am super excited!
> 
> My name is Megan, I am 33 and very recently single...My weight tends to go up and down, more up then down   I work at a school and anyone who works at a school knows the faculty room is the worst with treats and goodies.  I need to learn to steer clear of those extra treats, but it is just soo hard when they are sitting there all day. I would like to lost at least 20lbs!
> 
> I am excited about this challenge and looking forward to a great 2010....ready for a change!  Thanks for the oppurtunity!



 Megan! 



donac said:


> We are dancing here right now because ds2 got his passport with his visa for his trip.  It is now official He is going to Gambia



Yay for DS getting his VISA   for you as he gets ready to leave.



MaryAz said:


> So many inspirational people on this thread. I really liked the changing the "can't to won't" I also lost my mom 6 months ago, my dad died when I was 5.  Going to sign my hubby up too though he won't post. Looking forward to getting to know and chat with you all.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE]



So sorry about your mom, Mary.   Welcome!  



tea pot said:


> Hi everyone just finished reading back  and I just had to ask
> 
> Who are the Sparkpeople and what is a Bodybugg?
> 
> *Oh and is it contagious?*
> 
> Prayers,  Hugs   and Pixie Dust  for all of us



Nah, it's no worse than DVC add-on-itis!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new as well. I'm Rose, 42, married 22 years, Mom to one Ds who is a freshman in college. I recently went back to work and am job sharing an administrative assistant position at a non-profit. I'm really excited about the challenge. I lost 30lbs 3 years ago, but have put 20 back on. Ultimately I would love to lose 35 which would put me back to the weight I was at before I had Ds many years ago. Realistically, I would be happy with 20 for 2010.



 Rose!



kimara said:


> hello to all!
> this is my first biggest loser challenge and i am SO glad i found this at the perfect time.  i am hoping to be a big loser in the next year (40 lbs would be nice), but will be happy to lose 20.
> i am a stay-at-home mom to 4 amazing kids (11, 9, 5, 2).  i really don't care as much about the weight, i just need to feel healthy again.  from the ages of my kids you can see i had 4 kids in 9 years--including nursing each for a year.  my body got thrashed.  my muscles are gone and i didn't sleep for a straight decade.  i want to exercise and eat right to rebuild a strong, crazy, fun and energetic body.
> 
> i love my kids and i am glad i have them, but now i want me back.
> happy new year to all!



Wowza!  It is definiately your turn now kimara!


----------



## sahbushka

Hi all, I am Sarah married mother of 2.  I work full time plus and this will be my3rd BL Challenge.  I started out with 134 pounds to lose and I am over half way there!  Today has been a not on plan day to say the least and ya know what....it is New Years and I am deciding to not worry about weight today and start fresh tomorrow.  I haven't had even one day since I started back in May that I have said that...I have stuck with it through thanksgiving and christmas, birthdays and anniversaries but today...I am just not going to worry.

Have a safe new years all and I will see you on the other side!

Sarah


----------



## Tasha+Scott

Hi, everyone! I haven't done a BL challenge since the 2nd one (I think...). I'm really looking forward to this one!

My name is Tasha and I will be 29 in Feb. I have been married to my highschool sweetheart for just over 10 years and we have 2 absolutely wonderful kids together. Our dd is 4 and our ds is 18 months. I work full time for a group of Internal Medicine doctors and love my job most days but I don't have much free time in the evenings as a result anymore. I will try to get online as often as I can to check in to this thread but that could sometimes be once a week, if lucky. I'll definitely make a note to send in my weight every week though! 

My short-term goal is to lose around 50 lbs for this challenge but my long-term goal is to be close to maintainer status by my 30th b-day! I want to bring in my 30s much healthier than I'm leaving my 20s! My biggest problem is that I LOVE food! (Who doesn't!) I will have to get my butt in gear to make better choices that still taste good but I'm hoping that this is my year!

Thanks to everyone who organized this and good luck to all!!


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Welcome everyone to the Biggest Loser 9 Challenge
> 
> This is the first Challenge of the Week (COW)
> 
> You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits.  Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do.  At the end of the week you report your points to me.
> 
> It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit.  We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss.  As the weeks go by we will add to these habits.  We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.
> 
> COW 1
> 
> 
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
> 
> When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:
> 
> XX days drinking water
> XX eating 2 veggies
> 
> This challlenge runs from Friday Jan 1, 2010 to Thursday Jan 7, 2010.  On Friday Jan 8, 2010 pm me your points for the week.  The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted.
> 
> HAve fun with the COW.



Am I reading 6-8 ounces of water each day or is it 6 8 ounce servings each day?


----------



## Riverhill

Hi I'm Catherine. I'm 40 and starting a new job on Jan 4 2010. Perfect time to start a new healthly lifestyle.  I have been married for 17 years and have DS 12 and DD 14. I want to lose 40 pounds.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

my3princes said:


> Am I reading 6-8 ounces of water each day or is it 6 8 ounce servings each day?



8 ounces of water 6 times a day. So a total of 48 ounces of water per day.


----------



## pjlla

Wow.... how did this thread get SO long so FAST!!??  Guess I will have to work at keeping up with it when it really gets going next week or so!

Just a quick note to say HAPPY NEW YEAR to my BL 8 friends and my new BL 9 friends! ...............P


----------



## donac

BernardandMissBianca said:


> 8 ounces of water 6 times a day. So a total of 48 ounces of water per day.




That's exactly what I mean. Thanks B&MB

We are home from our NYE party.  It was starting to get crowded.  WHen this one couple came I almost said to dh "It is time" but we waited a while.  The woman in this couple has been two faced to dh and I many times and I just can't tolerate her.  She insulted me at a meeting last feb and then after the meeting asked my husband for a favor.

I am just sitting here looking at my Christmas tree before we take it down tomorrow.  I knew dh was getting ready to take it down because all day yesterday and today the presents under the tree have been dissappearing.  

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## chrisula

Please add me to the biggest loser weight loss side.  I will need to lose a few pounds before I go into maintainers.

Looking forward to the challenge

Chrisula


----------



## auntlynne




----------



## MelanieC

Hey everyone - Happy New Year's!!

I'm not sure if everyone knows, but Chris Downie the creator of SparkPeople, just came out with a new book.  I've been using Sparkpeope for a while, and when I track I lose.  I decided a few months ago to pre-order the book since it was so cheap and figured that since it was coming out around the first of the year it might be a great motivator to get me back on track.  My book came in today and I've just finished reading Part 1 (chapters 1-5) and that was all the motivational stuff before you get to the actual losing weight chapters.

WOW WOW WOW is all I have to say.  I've never read anything like it. It's not like any typical diet book, but more written like a good motivational how to succeed in life book.  

Chapter 1 - His story.  He tells about how Sparkpeople came to be.  How he started as a shy kid who had anxiety, his life in college and into the work field.  Fascinating story of how and why he started the company.

The next 4 chapters are about the 4 cornerstones of the Sparkpeople Philosophy. See below for a breakdown.  Each Cornerstone has building blocks within that cornerstone and each cornerstone and building block criss-crosses with other cornerstones and building blocks (example- if you don't sleep well, you won't be able to exercise well, if you don't eat proper nutritional foods you won't be abe to have the fuel to exercise, etc.)

Chapter 2 - Cornerstone - Focus
Goals: Dreams with Deadlines
Building Block - values and beliefs
Building Block - Purpose and vision
Building Block - Goal-setting (Breaking them down, seeing it)

Chapter 3 - Cornerstone - Fitness
Building Block - Exercise
Building Block - Nutrition
Building Block - Stress Management (Emotional eating, Stupid Stress ** This is me**)
Building Block - Sleep

Chapter 4 - Cornerstone - Fire
Building Block: Personal Leadership
Building Block: Consistency and Momentum (Getting on the right spiral -upward or downward spiral), Setbacks (learn and get back on track)
Building Block: Motivation

Chapter 5 - Cornerstone - Positive Force
Building Block: Coaching
Building Block: Public Leadership
Building Block: Community Service

One of my favorite getting organized books is by David Allen called Getting Things Done.  This book changed my life with getting organized in work and personal life.  This book was written like that.  It's not like most books that deal with the figure out why you overeat, and books that have you do exercises that might work for some people but not others.  Chris Downie seems to be an exceptional business man with some serious abilities to break it down in a business motivational way of organizing your life, making you a better person, paying it foward, avoiding stupid stress (procrastination - Story of my life).  It felt like a motivational speaker just spoke to me in a way my brain can understand.  At first when I was reading I was thinking - ok this is so business like, but by the end of the first part of the book I was on a feel good high and you just want to run out and help other people feel it too!

I'm sure there will be some that would read it and not like it - like as with anything, different things motivate people in different ways.  I just had to tell you all that I highly recommend this book as it might be a great way to motivate you at the start of this challenge.  I'll let everyone know what I think of the second part of the book.  Hopefully its as good as the first.


----------



## donac

I just picked up this book on Wed night and skimmed it yesterday.  I too like the  motivational aspect of it.  I have some ideas of what I want to do today to start this program.  I have tried sparkpeople before but hated looking around for everything.  This lays it all out without hunting through a website.  I think the book is a good addition to the website for those of us who don't have time to do all the navigting.  My time on the computer is limited in school but I can read the book on hall duty.  For me this is a big plus.

I have been thinking about my three goals for this week.  

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Southerngirl71

sahbushka said:


> Hi all, I am Sarah married mother of 2.  I work full time plus and this will be my3rd BL Challenge.  I started out with 134 pounds to lose and I am over half way there!  Today has been a not on plan day to say the least and ya know what....it is New Years and I am deciding to not worry about weight today and start fresh tomorrow.  I haven't had even one day since I started back in May that I have said that...I have stuck with it through thanksgiving and christmas, birthdays and anniversaries but today...I am just not going to worry.
> 
> Have a safe new years all and I will see you on the other side!
> 
> Sarah



Wow.  That is awesome.  How did you do it?  Did you join a program like Weight Watchers or Jennie Craig.

So I sent my weight in  this morning.  I did not gain it all at once so I guess I will not lose it all at once.  I did get on the TM for 30 minutes and did 1.5 miles.  Going to lunch with my mom, sisters and aunt today but it is a buffet so there should be lots of veggies to choose from.  Have a great day.  Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## mullysisters

Hi- My name is Kelly and I was on BL8 (first time on these boards) I lost a little and have only gained back a little so I'm ready to go.
I'm 52 this year, single and (sadly) no children. Last year my older sis and I realized our dream of living in the country and bought a most beautiful farm property. We still commute to the city -I'm an Animal Sevices Officer at a great, caring shelter but I spend 8 hours a day in the truck doing investigations so not much exercise there!
I have been overweight since I was 13. My main motivation is to help my high blood pressure, ease the strain on my back and knees. Nice fitting clothes would be great too!
Sadly, on Christmas Eve, I lost my 18yr old cat "Magnus".
He has been my confident for a lot of my adult life, thru some very hard times, the understanding that I wouldn't have the fairy tale husband and little ones, loss of my Nana and many other difficult times. I haven't really had any support, Magnus being "just a cat" that's him below with my Dsis.
Sis and I love Disney but cannot get there as often as we would like. Last trip was a surprise 50th birthday to CSR from my Dsis. What a great time we had.
I'm hoping to exercise more, eat better and lose about 12-15lbs.
Thanks to everyone who designed this challenge and those who run it!


----------



## NCRedding

This looks like a fun group.  This thread moves very quickly!

My story:  I'm Jane, age 47.  Married for 20 years with one daughter who will be going to college in the fall.  I am an attorney in my hometown.  2009 was a challenging year for me as a small business owner. I feel as though this year is a great one to make changes in my life and to focus on me.  

This is my first time participating in a BL challenge.  I have been doing WW off and on for the last year (in all honesty, most of the time I'm "off program".)  I was never heavy when I was young. I'm fairly tall.  I gained about 20 pounds during the first few years of marriage, then went on WW and lost it fairly easily.  Then I found out I was pregnant, and I really put the pounds on!  Still I was under 200 at my 6 weeks check up.  That was the last time I weighed under 200 (and that was 17 years ago). 

I know how to diet; I like healthy food; I am not hungry when I do WW correctly.  But, I tend to sabotage my efforts about 4 or 5 weeks in.  I want this thread to be my accountability.  Thanks for starting this, and I look forward to getting to know you all better as we make progress.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

OK I am just now getting with the program:

Hi there.   My name is Liz.  I am a 41 year old SAHM (new to this).   I am married 18 years.   I worked as a RN case manager for the last 10 years and just a plain old ICU nurse prior to that.   I have a 5 year old son and want to have another the old clock is ticking away.   We just moved to FL.  I live 10 min from the beach and 40 min from the parks.   Love the exercise but need to stop eating there.   I have gained 22 pounds since I moved.  YIKES!  plus I needed to loose about 60 prior to that.  So here I am.   I love living near Disney and being a SAHM for my little guy.  I am hoping this will be my new start in our new town in a new decade.  

Good luck to everyone.  I am very excited.   This is my first challange.  I am a WW pro that has fallen off the wagon a few times. 

Oh just wanted to add I am married to a man that can eat anything.   Yes anything and never gain an ounce.  Dont ya just hate people like that.   But he is the love of my life so I will forgive him.  He he he.


----------



## tigger813

Ok, so I removed my 20 pound stickie this morning as motivation to earn it back quickly! Gained back 8 of what I lost last challenge, 4 just yesterday! Darn Chinese food, rum, and Christmas goodies and chips and dip! It's my own fault and I take full responsibility! But I had an AWESOME time last night with our good friends so that's what counts!

I have written down the COW for the week and think I can handle this one!

Today's plan of action: LOTS of water! Walk around the neighborhood a few times with MOM! A couple Leslie Sansone workouts to see which my mom wants to take home with her. Yogurt for breakfast followed by a BL Protein drink. Pork chops for the main meal. Probably will eat some snacky stuff but will try and work it off!

I'm hoping to show my mom the boards today as she wants to join in. She's never done MBs before but wants to lose weight too and sees how much I enjoy everyone here and how much it helped me last round!

OK time for some water and yogurt!

Happy New Year 2010 to everyone! May it be full of weight losses and happiness and health for us all!

PS My goal for the challenge is 145. So I need to lose 21.8 pounds!


----------



## TammyNC

We have a great group with lots of motivation and that is what I need right now...a good kick to the butt. I stepped on the scale this morning for the first WI and although I wasn't surprised I was disappointed but the pounds didn't show up over one day, they came from not making good choices and not getting in exercise time. I too had to bump my clippie down but hope to get to change it back soon.

I have the COW printed out and will be working on that this week. I'm finishing up my coffee then will be hitting the water bottle for the rest of the day. We have a couple of other family events this weekend but I will portion control and not go to them hungry. I will try to fill up on my good things before heading out.

I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Jordans_Mommie

Hi everyone!

this is my first BL challenge and I am super excited! I am 34 years old and a single mom to my precious 5 year old son.  I am looking forward to losing with you all.

Peace and Blessings!


----------



## beansf

mullysisters said:


> Sadly, on Christmas Eve, I lost my 18yr old cat "Magnus".



From one "cat person" to another...I am sorry for the loss of Magnus. I can only imagine how hard that is.


----------



## pjlla

mullysisters said:


> Hi- My name is Kelly and I was on BL8 (first time on these boards) I lost a little and have only gained back a little so I'm ready to go.
> I'm 52 this year, single and (sadly) no children. Last year my older sis and I realized our dream of living in the country and bought a most beautiful farm property. We still commute to the city -I'm an Animal Sevices Officer at a great, caring shelter but I spend 8 hours a day in the truck doing investigations so not much exercise there!
> I have been overweight since I was 13. My main motivation is to help my high blood pressure, ease the strain on my back and knees. Nice fitting clothes would be great too!
> Sadly, on Christmas Eve, I lost my 18yr old cat "Magnus".
> He has been my confident for a lot of my adult life, thru some very hard times, the understanding that I wouldn't have the fairy tale husband and little ones, loss of my Nana and many other difficult times. I haven't really had any support, Magnus being "just a cat" that's him below with my Dsis.
> Sis and I love Disney but cannot get there as often as we would like. Last trip was a surprise 50th birthday to CSR from my Dsis. What a great time we had.
> I'm hoping to exercise more, eat better and lose about 12-15lbs.
> Thanks to everyone who designed this challenge and those who run it!



Kelly.... I'm SO sorry about your kitty!!    I am a huge cat lover and I fully understand how they become a big part of your life.  No big words of wisdom.... just understanding and a big hug of sympathy here.  Were you able to bury him there at the farm??  

Glad you are joining us here again!

Good morning and Happy New Year all you losers!!  

I had a interesting thought this morning when I was faced with making a breakfast decision.  There is some sort of saying that goes something like... "start the way you mean to go on"... and I decided to use that saying to help me with my morning.  DD made a big batch of creme brulee french toast.... YUMMY, but oh my gosh... 8 pts per serving (small serving).  I wanted to start 2010 in a way that I intend to live my life in this year (and going forward).  I passed on the french toast and had a totally OP breakfast... and I HOPE to follow suit with the remainder of the day.... especially since yesterday was definitely NOT OP!!  

I did my exercise this morning and it felt so good to be OP with that this morning.  Plus I got to try my new BL PowerSculpt.  I only did level 1 but I think I will be liking this.   

I'll be back later to chat!........P


----------



## my3princes

mullysisters said:


> Hi- My name is Kelly and I was on BL8 (first time on these boards) I lost a little and have only gained back a little so I'm ready to go.
> I'm 52 this year, single and (sadly) no children. Last year my older sis and I realized our dream of living in the country and bought a most beautiful farm property. We still commute to the city -I'm an Animal Sevices Officer at a great, caring shelter but I spend 8 hours a day in the truck doing investigations so not much exercise there!
> I have been overweight since I was 13. My main motivation is to help my high blood pressure, ease the strain on my back and knees. Nice fitting clothes would be great too!
> Sadly, on Christmas Eve, I lost my 18yr old cat "Magnus".
> He has been my confident for a lot of my adult life, thru some very hard times, the understanding that I wouldn't have the fairy tale husband and little ones, loss of my Nana and many other difficult times. I haven't really had any support, Magnus being "just a cat" that's him below with my Dsis.
> Sis and I love Disney but cannot get there as often as we would like. Last trip was a surprise 50th birthday to CSR from my Dsis. What a great time we had.
> I'm hoping to exercise more, eat better and lose about 12-15lbs.
> Thanks to everyone who designed this challenge and those who run it!



I'm so sorry for the loss of your family member.  Our fur babies are so important in our lives.


----------



## jennz

Mullysisters...  I'm so sorry...


----------



## DisFam95

Mullysisters   You can come here for support anytime!!!!  You can do this 



I'm off to a good start.  Did my workout and watched BL marathon..that helps!

Printed off the COW.  Made a chart to log all my goals.  The veggies are a big issue with me so I think I;m going to hit the market and find some good stuff.  I need some good veggie recipes!  I have no idea what to do with these things   beside dip them in ranch


----------



## Rose&Mike

Mullysisters--

DisFam95 I do like ranch dressing!

I forgot to mention earlier, I am a relatively new vegetarian (since July). You would think when you go vegetarian you would lose weight, but when you have cheese with everything, it starts to become a problem! I ordered a new veggie cookbook today, so I'm really looking forward to some new recipes and food choices.

DH and I went to the Y today and I did 40 minutes on the treadmill. I am really sore still from the eliptical yesterday, so I did not push it too hard. I forgot how much I enjoy working out. We have gone to the Y three days in a row!

Hope everyone has a great day!
Rose


----------



## kimblebee

Good morning everyone and happy new year.  I sent off my starting weight and all I have to say is   I vow to keep in mind that I will never be that number again.   

OT question- how can I add the clippy to my signature?  I tried to C+P but that didn't work.  

Kim


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy New Year to all our BL 9 participants!*

I hope that your year is joyous, prosperous and finds you meeting all your goals!  

Today is the official start of our challenge.  It's nice to see so many excited, motivated people joining our group.  We're here for each other for motivation and support but ultimately it is up to each one of us to make sure that we meet our goals.  We can do this!

*Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day):  Do you have a goal for this challenge?*

*And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?  *

I set myself a goal of losing 20 pounds for this challenge.  I lost 19 pounds last year -- a couple found their way back while I was on vacation but I know they will be gone soon.  I would be very happy to meet my goal and set another before this challenge is through.  

In our fall challenge we had a group goal of losing 500 pounds.  At the time we had over 60 people and it seemed like we would blow through that goal pretty quickly.  The reality was that as our number dwindled that group goal seemed farther away.  We ended up about 45 pounds short which I think was a great showing.  

If we do a group goal again, I suggest that we start slowly -- 300, 400 or 500pounds and then see how it goes.  We can always set it higher.  

Let us know what you think.  

Please be sure and PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo today and take a look at the COW that started today.  There is a link to the COW in post #4 so it is easy to find and report.

*Thanks for joining our challenge and good luck to all!*


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Happy New Year! 

I'vce really gone back and forth on my goal for this challenge and what I want. I wanted to strike the balance between aiming high and being realistic. So I think my goal for this challenge is to reach my WW 10% which is about 10 lbs from where I am now.

My goal for the group would be to retain 80% of our members through the challenge!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Wow, I finally read through all the posts!  Welcome to all the new members, and great to see old friends among the group!

*Introduce myself:*  I am 41, married to my HS sweetheart, have 2 great kids and started a new job that I LOVE!  I have WAY over 100 pounds to loose.  I lost 30+ last year and won the BL competition at DH's work.  Sadly I gained it all back.  this year I am doing the competiton again and plan to win and KEEP GOING!

I also am a high red belt in Tae Kwon Do.  Even at my size I do it!  I LOVE it!  But I test for black belt in June and I have to seriously kick some weight loss butt to be able to survive the testing.

*GOALS QOTD:*
1.  Increase upper body strength so that I can do plank position and push ups for upcoming TKD testing.  
2.  I haven't decided on the weight loss goal, but I think I will say between 30-45 pounds.  (2-3 pounds a week).  
3.  Be more active and get things done around the house:  declutter, play with kids more, and get projects done!



3_disprincesses said:


> Hi!  My name is Theresa, I'm 46, and I want to start by saying I'm pretty intimidated and overwhelmed by getting this started.  I will try to figure out all this - 5 pages of posts to catch up on!  Anyway, I married the man of my "NIGHTMARES" 10 years ago.  Up until that time I had struggled with 10-20 pounds pretty often.  I gained 80 pounds while married to him, was left to raise a newborn baby girl on my own as well as another child who had only a part-time dad.  The part-time dad passed away a couple of months ago and the devil dad has never been heard from.  I am tired of sitting around feeling sorry for my "pooh sized" self and ready to get my life back on track!  I think having to confess my weight each week and having a group of determined women hold me accountable may be just what I need!
> 
> A heartfelt HUG to everyone and Prayers for each of us to find strength, motivation and encouragement we all need!  I hope I will be a blessing in each of your lives as I am sure you will all be in mine!
> 
> ♥ Theresa


Wow, your story touched me,  welcome and hope that you get your life back on track!



anut4disney said:


> I found you.
> 
> My name is Shirley and I hopefully will do much better at losing this time than I did the last.  I am 57 years old with one daugher and twin grandkids (boy and girl) and never had a weight problem until I hit 50 and then I gained 60 lbs.  Doctor's ran all kind of test and no idea why I gained.  I am 5'2" tall and any little weight gain looks horrible on me.  Even though I don't want to get back to 99 lbs because being older now I think it would make me look a little sickly, I would like to get down to around 110
> 
> I am doing this in memory of my dh of 30 years who passed away in Aug 09.  One of the things that he wanted me to do was to take better care of myself.  Since all the emotions of the holidays will be over when this starts I am hoping to really do some good things.
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I am watching a show about a six layer coconut cake, yum and I don't really eat sweets.  I could work on this.
> 
> So good luck everyone.



Sorry about your DH, we are here to help each other in many ways, you'll love it here!



auntlynne said:


> I got finished reading all the pages of the thread and realized it was time for me to stand up and introduce myself.  It was as though I was at one of the AA meetings you see on TV.  I would have to say my name and admit I had a problem.  It almost brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> My name is Lynne (and I am an aunt).  I'm 48 years old.  Single, never married.  Never dated much, either.  Realized the other day that the last date I had was 11 years ago.  Not much before that, either.
> 
> I am a stay-at-home daughter to an 80 yo dad.  Mother passed away this spring after several years of early Alzheimer's; her death was actually a surprise.  Never thought she would go first.  For her last six months, we got pretty house-bound and sedentary.  Amazing how 20 pounds just crept on.  And dad has a clear mind but an arthritic body with an S-shaped spine, so movement is difficult and painful.  So, here we go again with sedentary.  The difference is that I can leave him to go to the gym.  But I don't.  And the Y is 5 minutes down the hill.  Need that nudge - mother and I used to go together; maybe that's part of the problem.
> 
> I have been on an uphill weight gain all my life, with only 2 times of significant/noticeable loss:  high school freshman, didn't eat lunch (not the healthy way - but it was less calories - and not intentionally for weight loss) and mid-20s by walking at lunch (and probably hormone-related nausea).  And I was the skinny child in the family until I was 7.  All I wanted to eat was half a grilled cheese sandwich.  Now I'll eat my sandwich and half of yours, too, if you are not going to finish that.
> 
> Someone else was feeling bad for not losing weight in a prior session and was reminded that they could be heavier?  It's true.  Over the past 6 years while living with/taking care of my parents, I realized I could have lost one pound per month and be at least 72 pounds lighter, rather than the 40 pounds heavier that I am now.
> 
> You know the question people always ask, "How did they get so heavy?"  Yep, one pound at a time.  It goes off the same way, just seems a lot slower.
> 
> Eventually, I'll have to go back work - uggh!  Never wanted to work; find it to be a rat race in every job I've had - why can't people play together nicely?  The last job I had was hard because I was carrying so much extra weight - and now, at 280, I am basically the healthy weight of 2 women my height (5'9").  People don't believe me when I tell them that; but I see it in photos (not in the mirror).
> 
> Anyway, positive side - I am going on a bunch of Disney cruises over the next year and a half - DCL April 2010 EB Transatlantic (14 nights) back-to-back with an 11- night Med; Jan 2011 Panama Canal 15-night repo to LA; Disney Dream and then Jun 2011 Alaska for my 50th b'day.  I want to be healthier by that mid-century mark.  Slow and steady.  Time to change my life to what I want it to be, not the routine I've fallen into - I am still breathing.
> 
> Years (years!) ago I attended an Outward Bound course, where we stated five things we "couldn't" do.  Then we replaced "couldn't" with "wouldn't" and found that was truly the case for most; we are our own self-limitations.
> 
> ...Was there someone who said she would share so much?  I think I have found a soulmate.



Sorry about your mom's passing, and I think you are an angel for taking care of your parents.  Now it is time to take care of you!



MelanieC said:


> Hey everyone - Happy New Year's!!
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone knows, but Chris Downie the creator of SparkPeople, just came out with a new book.  I've been using Sparkpeope for a while, and when I track I lose.  I decided a few months ago to pre-order the book since it was so cheap and figured that since it was coming out around the first of the year it might be a great motivator to get me back on track.  My book came in today and I've just finished reading Part 1 (chapters 1-5) and that was all the motivational stuff before you get to the actual losing weight chapters.
> 
> WOW WOW WOW is all I have to say.  I've never read anything like it. It's not like any typical diet book, but more written like a good motivational how to succeed in life book.
> 
> Chapter 1 - His story.  He tells about how Sparkpeople came to be.  How he started as a shy kid who had anxiety, his life in college and into the work field.  Fascinating story of how and why he started the company.
> 
> The next 4 chapters are about the 4 cornerstones of the Sparkpeople Philosophy. See below for a breakdown.  Each Cornerstone has building blocks within that cornerstone and each cornerstone and building block criss-crosses with other cornerstones and building blocks (example- if you don't sleep well, you won't be able to exercise well, if you don't eat proper nutritional foods you won't be abe to have the fuel to exercise, etc.)
> 
> Chapter 2 - Cornerstone - Focus
> Goals: Dreams with Deadlines
> Building Block - values and beliefs
> Building Block - Purpose and vision
> Building Block - Goal-setting (Breaking them down, seeing it)
> 
> Chapter 3 - Cornerstone - Fitness
> Building Block - Exercise
> Building Block - Nutrition
> Building Block - Stress Management (Emotional eating, Stupid Stress ** This is me**)
> Building Block - Sleep
> 
> Chapter 4 - Cornerstone - Fire
> Building Block: Personal Leadership
> Building Block: Consistency and Momentum (Getting on the right spiral -upward or downward spiral), Setbacks (learn and get back on track)
> Building Block: Motivation
> 
> Chapter 5 - Cornerstone - Positive Force
> Building Block: Coaching
> Building Block: Public Leadership
> Building Block: Community Service
> 
> One of my favorite getting organized books is by David Allen called Getting Things Done.  This book changed my life with getting organized in work and personal life.  This book was written like that.  It's not like most books that deal with the figure out why you overeat, and books that have you do exercises that might work for some people but not others.  Chris Downie seems to be an exceptional business man with some serious abilities to break it down in a business motivational way of organizing your life, making you a better person, paying it foward, avoiding stupid stress (procrastination - Story of my life).  It felt like a motivational speaker just spoke to me in a way my brain can understand.  At first when I was reading I was thinking - ok this is so business like, but by the end of the first part of the book I was on a feel good high and you just want to run out and help other people feel it too!
> 
> I'm sure there will be some that would read it and not like it - like as with anything, different things motivate people in different ways.  I just had to tell you all that I highly recommend this book as it might be a great way to motivate you at the start of this challenge.  I'll let everyone know what I think of the second part of the book.  Hopefully its as good as the first.


Thanks for the info on the book!  I am going to go check it out.  Right now I am starting Ali Vincent's book, and then I think I might get that one.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My goal is to lose 21.8 pounds and reach 145! I don't remember the last time I was 145 but that is my ultimate goal.

BONUS: I think we should try again for 500 pounds total. It seems we have a lot more people this round and we were only 50 pounds away last challenge and this one is a few weeks longer! I hope to reach my goal by the end of February.

Just walked 1.87 miles with my mom. Time for my BL Protein drink. Wii Fit and WATP later today. Also plan to drink lots of water today and less RUM! LOL! Glad I didn't feel the after effects this morning!


----------



## lisah0711

sahbushka said:


> Hi all, I am Sarah married mother of 2.  I work full time plus and this will be my3rd BL Challenge.  I started out with 134 pounds to lose and I am over half way there!  Today has been a not on plan day to say the least and ya know what....it is New Years and I am deciding to not worry about weight today and start fresh tomorrow.  I haven't had even one day since I started back in May that I have said that...I have stuck with it through thanksgiving and christmas, birthdays and anniversaries but today...I am just not going to worry.
> 
> Have a safe new years all and I will see you on the other side!
> 
> Sarah



Hello, Sarah!    Happy New Year to you, too.  Good job giving yourself a day off and not worrying about it.  I know you'll get right back on track tomorrow.  



Tasha+Scott said:


> Hi, everyone! I haven't done a BL challenge since the 2nd one (I think...). I'm really looking forward to this one!
> 
> My name is Tasha and I will be 29 in Feb. I have been married to my highschool sweetheart for just over 10 years and we have 2 absolutely wonderful kids together. Our dd is 4 and our ds is 18 months. I work full time for a group of Internal Medicine doctors and love my job most days but I don't have much free time in the evenings as a result anymore. I will try to get online as often as I can to check in to this thread but that could sometimes be once a week, if lucky. I'll definitely make a note to send in my weight every week though!
> 
> My short-term goal is to lose around 50 lbs for this challenge but my long-term goal is to be close to maintainer status by my 30th b-day! I want to bring in my 30s much healthier than I'm leaving my 20s! My biggest problem is that I LOVE food! (Who doesn't!) I will have to get my butt in gear to make better choices that still taste good but I'm hoping that this is my year!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who organized this and good luck to all!!



Sounds like you have a great plan to make this work for you!  



my3princes said:


> Am I reading 6-8 ounces of water each day or is it 6 8 ounce servings each day?



I see that donac and BernardAndMissBianca both answered this for you -- 6 
8 oz glasses of water (or coffee or tea).  Did you know that green tea is supposed to help boost your metabolism along with all the other good things it does for you?  I think I'll try some on this cold, foggy morning.  



Riverhill said:


> Hi I'm Catherine. I'm 40 and starting a new job on Jan 4 2010. Perfect time to start a new healthly lifestyle.  I have been married for 17 years and have DS 12 and DD 14. I want to lose 40 pounds.



Good luck with your new job on Monday!



pjlla said:


> Wow.... how did this thread get SO long so FAST!!??  Guess I will have to work at keeping up with it when it really gets going next week or so!
> 
> Just a quick note to say HAPPY NEW YEAR to my BL 8 friends and my new BL 9 friends! ...............P



Happy New Year to you, too, pjlla!  



chrisula said:


> Please add me to the biggest loser weight loss side.  I will need to lose a few pounds before I go into maintainers.
> 
> Looking forward to the challenge
> 
> Chrisula



 chrisula!



auntlynne said:


>



Smooth sailing to you, too, auntlynne!  



MelanieC said:


> Hey everyone - Happy New Year's!!
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone knows, but Chris Downie the creator of SparkPeople, just came out with a new book.  I've been using Sparkpeope for a while, and when I track I lose.  I decided a few months ago to pre-order the book since it was so cheap and figured that since it was coming out around the first of the year it might be a great motivator to get me back on track.  My book came in today and I've just finished reading Part 1 (chapters 1-5) and that was all the motivational stuff before you get to the actual losing weight chapters.





donac said:


> I just picked up this book on Wed night and skimmed it yesterday.  I too like the  motivational aspect of it.  I have some ideas of what I want to do today to start this program.  I have tried sparkpeople before but hated looking around for everything.  This lays it all out without hunting through a website.  I think the book is a good addition to the website for those of us who don't have time to do all the navigting.  My time on the computer is limited in school but I can read the book on hall duty.  For me this is a big plus.
> 
> I have been thinking about my three goals for this week.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts on The Spark.  Be sure and let us know what you think as you read more!  



Southerngirl71 said:


> Wow.  That is awesome.  How did you do it?  Did you join a program like Weight Watchers or Jennie Craig.
> 
> So I sent my weight in  this morning.  I did not gain it all at once so I guess I will not lose it all at once.  I did get on the TM for 30 minutes and did 1.5 miles.  Going to lunch with my mom, sisters and aunt today but it is a buffet so there should be lots of veggies to choose from.  Have a great day.  Happy New Year!!!!!



Looks like you are off to a great start!  



mullysisters said:


> Hi- My name is Kelly and I was on BL8 (first time on these boards) I lost a little and have only gained back a little so I'm ready to go.
> I'm 52 this year, single and (sadly) no children. Last year my older sis and I realized our dream of living in the country and bought a most beautiful farm property. We still commute to the city -I'm an Animal Sevices Officer at a great, caring shelter but I spend 8 hours a day in the truck doing investigations so not much exercise there!
> I have been overweight since I was 13. My main motivation is to help my high blood pressure, ease the strain on my back and knees. Nice fitting clothes would be great too!
> Sadly, on Christmas Eve, I lost my 18yr old cat "Magnus".
> He has been my confident for a lot of my adult life, thru some very hard times, the understanding that I wouldn't have the fairy tale husband and little ones, loss of my Nana and many other difficult times. I haven't really had any support, Magnus being "just a cat" that's him below with my Dsis.
> Sis and I love Disney but cannot get there as often as we would like. Last trip was a surprise 50th birthday to CSR from my Dsis. What a great time we had.
> I'm hoping to exercise more, eat better and lose about 12-15lbs.
> Thanks to everyone who designed this challenge and those who run it!



, mullysisters.  I am so sorry to hear about your beloved kitty.  It is so hard when our furry family members leave us behind.  



NCRedding said:


> I know how to diet; I like healthy food; I am not hungry when I do WW correctly.  But, I tend to sabotage my efforts about 4 or 5 weeks in.  I want this thread to be my accountability.  Thanks for starting this, and I look forward to getting to know you all better as we make progress.



Yep, it's that applying what you know that is the real trick!  Welcome to our challenge!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good luck to everyone.  I am very excited.   This is my first challange.  I am a WW pro that has fallen off the wagon a few times.



We've all fallen off the wagon a time or two but as long as we keep getting back on we are heading in the right direction.   



tigger813 said:


> Ok, so I removed my 20 pound stickie this morning as motivation to earn it back quickly! Gained back 8 of what I lost last challenge, 4 just yesterday! Darn Chinese food, rum, and Christmas goodies and chips and dip! It's my own fault and I take full responsibility! But I had an AWESOME time last night with our good friends so that's what counts!



, tracey.  I lost my 15 pound clippie so I know how you feel.  It's going to be a little lonely at your house when your folks go back home.  



TammyNC said:


> We have a great group with lots of motivation and that is what I need right now...a good kick to the butt. I stepped on the scale this morning for the first WI and although I wasn't surprised I was disappointed but the pounds didn't show up over one day, they came from not making good choices and not getting in exercise time. I too had to bump my clippie down but hope to get to change it back soon.



Yep, those clippies are good motivators!    For our new participants, there are WISH smilies at the bottom of the smilie list that you can add to your signature.  I believe that they don't count on your signature size limit but one of our mods will chime in if I am wrong, I hope.



Jordans_Mommie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> this is my first BL challenge and I am super excited! I am 34 years old and a single mom to my precious 5 year old son.  I am looking forward to losing with you all.
> 
> Peace and Blessings!



 Jordans Mommie!  Peace and Blessing to you, too.


----------



## lisah0711

DisFam95 said:


> I'm off to a good start.  Did my workout and watched BL marathon..that helps!
> 
> Printed off the COW.  Made a chart to log all my goals.  The veggies are a big issue with me so I think I;m going to hit the market and find some good stuff.  I need some good veggie recipes!  I have no idea what to do with these things   beside dip them in ranch



Have you tried hummus?  Veggies dipped in hummus is delicious.  Also, you can chop them up, toss with a little olive oil, salt and pepper and roast them in the oven.  I love roasted vegetables.  



kimblebee said:


> Good morning everyone and happy new year.  I sent off my starting weight and all I have to say is   I vow to keep in mind that I will never be that number again.
> 
> OT question- how can I add the clippy to my signature?  I tried to C+P but that didn't work.
> 
> Kim








Copy this phrase then go to User CP -- it's on the top left hand side of the screen in a blue bar.  Once your in User CP click on edit signature in the yellow bar on the left hand side.  Copy the phrase exactly as it appears and it should be in your signature -- there is a preview signature that you can check to see if it worked.  Hope that helps!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I'vce really gone back and forth on my goal for this challenge and what I want. I wanted to strike the balance between aiming high and being realistic. So I think my goal for this challenge is to reach my WW 10% which is about 10 lbs from where I am now.
> 
> My goal for the group would be to retain 80% of our members through the challenge!



Sounds like a realistic goal for the challenge, Jessi.  It would be wonderful if we retained such a high percentage of folks this time around!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Mullysisters--
> 
> DisFam95 I do like ranch dressing!
> 
> I forgot to mention earlier, I am a relatively new vegetarian (since July). You would think when you go vegetarian you would lose weight, but when you have cheese with everything, it starts to become a problem! I ordered a new veggie cookbook today, so I'm really looking forward to some new recipes and food choices.
> 
> DH and I went to the Y today and I did 40 minutes on the treadmill. I am really sore still from the eliptical yesterday, so I did not push it too hard. I forgot how much I enjoy working out. We have gone to the Y three days in a row!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Rose



Wow!  Wasn't it nice that your Y was open today?


----------



## Tasha+Scott

I sent in my starting weight this morning and am hoping to NEVER see that # again!

As for today's QOTD: My goals for this challenge are to exercise, to make better decisions regarding food, to try to do the COW every week, and to hopefully leave the challenge 50 lbs lighter than I am going in!

I am up for a group challenge as well. I am okay with whatever goal the majority wants but I think it sounds fun!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?*
10% weight loss and to be comfortable in a pair of jeans.

*And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge? 
*
I like the 80% group retention. Makes me accountable for my part of that 80%.


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> *Happy New Year to all our BL 9 participants!*
> 
> I hope that your year is joyous, prosperous and finds you meeting all your goals!
> 
> Today is the official start of our challenge.  It's nice to see so many excited, motivated people joining our group.  We're here for each other for motivation and support but ultimately it is up to each one of us to make sure that we meet our goals.  We can do this!
> 
> *Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day):  Do you have a goal for this challenge?*
> 
> *And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?  *
> 
> If we do a group goal again, I suggest that we start slowly -- 300, 400 or 500pounds and then see how it goes.  We can always set it higher.
> 
> Let us know what you think.
> 
> Please be sure and PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo today and take a look at the COW that started today.  There is a link to the COW in post #4 so it is easy to find and report.
> 
> *Thanks for joining our challenge and good luck to all!*



First off, Happy New Year to you and everyone! To answer the 2nd QOTD, I think 500 pounds is fair. I'm new to the BL Challenge, though. For the 1st QOTD, I'm not really sure. My ultimate goal is to reach my goal weight, which is 117 pounds. However, that means I have to lose at least 25 pounds (depending on how I weigh in tomorrow morning). I binge eat at times, which doesn't help my weight loss goals, and my ultimate goal already equals more than 1.5 pounds per week. I know that may sound like a lot, but I really think that that's what I want my goal to be. So, I'm hoping to get down to 117 pounds by the end of BL 9. I'll post tomorrow how many pounds that means I have to lose. I have a feeling I've gained quite a bit since my last weigh in, so I'm likely looking at 25-30 pounds to lose. I will do it! (I love the part about can't/won't btw.) Again, Happy New Year! Here's to a great year and BL 9!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

lisah0711 said:


> *Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day):  Do you have a goal for this challenge?*
> 
> *And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?  *



This is my first challenge so my first goal is to just stick with it. My second is to lose 20 pounds. It took me just 6 months to gain 20 pounds,  and I think it's not unrealistic to try to lose 20 in 15 weeks. That is just over a pound a week. 

I can lose some just by cutting out the snacking and the soda. I'm a coke addict (as in COCA COLA, not that that other stuff!) and I'm trying to cut it out completely. I figure I can save money and lose weight at the same time! Synergy at it's best! 

Goal for the group? Since I'm new, I don't really know. I like the suggestion to retain people, as well as the suggestion to aim for 500 pounds again.


----------



## kimara

i am SO glad i found this group!!!!
i love the motivation and the wonderful suggestions.
thanks to those people that mentioned sparkpeople.com--i love it and i think it will help me meet my goals.

QOTD: my goal is to lose 20 for this challenge, which i will be able to do if i don't give up.

group goal:  ?? i'm new too, so i will support whatever goal is chosen)


----------



## Sabrina_Mouse

Wow, so many posts already.  I think I've definately joined the right group!

Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?

My goal for this challenge is to lose 25 lbs and just get back into exercising again.

And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge? 

I think having a group goal of losing 500 lbs is a good one.  I know I would definately want to contribute to that.

I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Sabrina


----------



## my3princes

My goals for the challenge

1) reach 130 lbs (lose 12 lbs)
2) add exercise to my life
3) fit into a bikini for our Caribbean Cruise

Group Goal:

500 lbs sounds like a reasonable goal.  My husband should be good for 30 of them


----------



## sahbushka

Totally off plan day yesterday ugg.  I think I gained 7 pounds overnight!  Back on track today.  My goal is to lose 10% of my current body weight by the time the challenge ends.

Sarah


----------



## donac

QOTD I don't know what kind of goal to set yet.  I think it should be 25 pounds.  I have not lost that much in a long time but I think I am in a better place that I was the last couple of challenges.  

As for the group goal.  I like the 80% retention but I am a little pessimistic about that.  I like the 400 pound goal.  If we retain a lot of people then we can increase it.


----------



## Colleen27

Wow, HUGE group for BL9! I'm joining in, coming from a less than stellar finish to BL8. The holidays totally derailed me, but I'm not going to complain; I'm starting the new year 14lbs lighter than when I started the BL8 challenge, despite being off program pretty much since Thanksgiving. That's a good start, even if I did fall 11lbs short of my goal for the challenge, and I'm hoping for even better things in the New Year!


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon, and Happy, healthy new year to everyone.  It's great to see such a big group with so much motivation.  I'm Kathy, 45, a single mom to an eight year old DS, a nurse in endoscopy, and I found wish about 3 years ago after our first disney trip which started my disney obsession.  I've done about 4 bl challenges.  My weight has been up and down, my high of 229 about 5 years ago, about 185 two years ago, and back up to 212 right now.  I started BL8 at 212.8, so I'm happy to have maintained over the past 4 months.   I've found over the past few years, I need to exercise, in order to lose weight, and keep it off.  I'm doing ww again, and really like the support and motivation I get from the meetings.  I've had an emotional 7 months, and though i struggle with emotional eating, I've had some better times when I've realized that overeating is not going to take the hurt and loss away, though I struggle with it.  The support I got from the past 2 challenges, for my weight loss, and emotionally has been so helpful for me. 



3_disprincesses said:


> Hi!  My name is Theresa, I'm 46, and I want to start by saying I'm pretty intimidated and overwhelmed by getting this started.  I will try to figure out all this - 5 pages of posts to catch up on!  Anyway, I married the man of my "NIGHTMARES" 10 years ago.  Up until that time I had struggled with 10-20 pounds pretty often.  I gained 80 pounds while married to him, was left to raise a newborn baby girl on my own as well as another child who had only a part-time dad.  The part-time dad passed away a couple of months ago and the devil dad has never been heard from.  I am tired of sitting around feeling sorry for my "pooh sized" self and ready to get my life back on track!  I think having to confess my weight each week and having a group of determined women hold me accountable may be just what I need!
> 
> ♥ Theresa


That is so much for you to have been through, and I like to think that our challenges help us to become stronger to face the future.   Looking forward to losing some of our emotional weight with you.


anut4disney said:


> I found you.
> 
> I am doing this in memory of my dh of 30 years who passed away in Aug 09.  One of the things that he wanted me to do was to take better care of myself.  Since all the emotions of the holidays will be over when this starts I am hoping to really do some good things.
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I am watching a show about a six layer coconut cake, yum and I don't really eat sweets.  I could work on this.
> 
> So good luck everyone.


great to see you here Shirley.  I'm sure the holiday's were tough for you, but I hope some good memories of your husband brought you some smiles. 



auntlynne said:


> My name is Lynne (and I am an aunt).  I'm 48 years old.  Single, never married.  Never dated much, either.  Realized the other day that the last date I had was 11 years ago.  Not much before that, either.
> 
> I am a stay-at-home daughter to an 80 yo dad.  Mother passed away this spring after several years of early Alzheimer's; her death was actually a surprise.  Never thought she would go first.  For her last six months, we got pretty house-bound and sedentary.  Amazing how 20 pounds just crept on.  And dad has a clear mind but an arthritic body with an S-shaped spine, so movement is difficult and painful.  So, here we go again with sedentary.  The difference is that I can leave him to go to the gym.  But I don't.  And the Y is 5 minutes down the hill.  Need that nudge - mother and I used to go together; maybe that's part of the problem.


So sorry about your mom.  It is such a special bond we have with our moms.  I lost my mom in june, and the support I received here from my friends in the Bl challenges has been amazing.  We are here for each other with our weight struggles, and all the things in our daily lives that influence that too.  It's looking like a great group of people here. 



MaryAz said:


> Another newbie, I'm Mary (another original screen name ) and am 39. Hitting the big 40 in June. I am a SAHM to 2 wonderful little girls 5.5 and 3. I volunter in both their classes and drive them around to all their "stuff"
> I just want to fit back into my clothes. We have lots of trips planned for this summer and I want to feel good. I have done WW and lked it but just got tired of counting points. I want to loose 10-15lb.
> So many inspirational people on this thread. I really liked the changing the "can't to won't" I also lost my mom 6 months ago, my dad died when I was 5.  Going to sign my hubby up too though he won't post. Looking forward to getting to know and chat with you all.


So sorry about your mom too.  It's so hard at times, but it is a new year, and we'll be getting healthier this year.



sahbushka said:


> Hi all, I am Sarah married mother of 2.  I work full time plus and this will be my3rd BL Challenge.  I started out with 134 pounds to lose and I am over half way there!  Today has been a not on plan day to say the least and ya know what....it is New Years and I am deciding to not worry about weight today and start fresh tomorrow.  I haven't had even one day since I started back in May that I have said that...I have stuck with it through thanksgiving and christmas, birthdays and anniversaries but today...I am just not going to worry.
> 
> Have a safe new years all and I will see you on the other side!
> 
> Sarah


You are such an inspiration!!



mullysisters said:


> Sadly, on Christmas Eve, I lost my 18yr old cat "Magnus".
> He has been my confident for a lot of my adult life, thru some very hard times, the understanding that I wouldn't have the fairy tale husband and little ones, loss of my Nana and many other difficult times. I haven't really had any support, Magnus being "just a cat" that's him below with my Dsis.
> Sis and I love Disney but cannot get there as often as we would like. Last trip was a surprise 50th birthday to CSR from my Dsis. What a great time we had.


I'm so sorry about your kitty.  Our pets are such a comfort and big part of our families.  


lisah0711 said:


> *Happy New Year to all our BL 9 participants!*
> 
> *Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day):  Do you have a goal for this challenge?*
> 
> *And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?  *
> ]


 My goal for this challenge is to lose 13 pounds, which brings me to 199 again, and to stay there this year!
I'd like to have a group goal. I'm thinking we were so close to the 500, and with january 1st being such a big time, that 500 might not be unreaasonable for the group goal.  ( plus, I'm planning to at least lose some weight toward the goal this time.)

Lisa- thanks so much for organizing this challenge.  Glad you had a wonderful trip over the holidays.  20 pounds last year is fabulous. 

Dona- glad your son got his visa.  

Love hearing some of you talk about scrapping, and thinking this challenge might get me back on the scrapbooking wagon too.  

Have a great day everyone, and here's to a wonderful, losing year.


----------



## 50sjayne

mullysisters said:


> Hi- My name is Kelly and I was on BL8 (first time on these boards) I lost a little and have only gained back a little so I'm ready to go.
> I'm 52 this year, single and (sadly) no children. Last year my older sis and I realized our dream of living in the country and bought a most beautiful farm property. We still commute to the city -I'm an Animal Sevices Officer at a great, caring shelter but I spend 8 hours a day in the truck doing investigations so not much exercise there!
> I have been overweight since I was 13. My main motivation is to help my high blood pressure, ease the strain on my back and knees. Nice fitting clothes would be great too!
> Sadly, on Christmas Eve, I lost my 18yr old cat "Magnus".
> He has been my confident for a lot of my adult life, thru some very hard times, the understanding that I wouldn't have the fairy tale husband and little ones, loss of my Nana and many other difficult times. I haven't really had any support, Magnus being "just a cat" that's him below with my Dsis.
> Sis and I love Disney but cannot get there as often as we would like. Last trip was a surprise 50th birthday to CSR from my Dsis. What a great time we had.
> I'm hoping to exercise more, eat better and lose about 12-15lbs.
> Thanks to everyone who designed this challenge and those who run it!



I'm sorry about your beautiful boy. People don't understand very close relationships with animals sometimes, especially cats. The picture I have of a cat in my sig was Bobby, he died last year. He was an old guy too. I'm sure you've seen this around but here you go anyway...:

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....  

Author unknown...


----------



## jennz

Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?

And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge? 

My goal is to lose 2 pounds/week, for a total of 30 pounds for this challenge.  Just weighed myself this morning  Why oh why doesn't it come off as easy as it comes on?!


----------



## 50sjayne

tigger813 said:


> Ok, so I removed my 20 pound stickie this morning as motivation to earn it back quickly! Gained back 8 of what I lost last challenge, 4 just yesterday! Darn Chinese food, rum, and Christmas goodies and chips and dip! It's my own fault and I take full responsibility! But I had an AWESOME time last night with our good friends so that's what counts!
> 
> I have written down the COW for the week and think I can handle this one!
> 
> Today's plan of action: LOTS of water! Walk around the neighborhood a few times with MOM! A couple Leslie Sansone workouts to see which my mom wants to take home with her. Yogurt for breakfast followed by a BL Protein drink. Pork chops for the main meal. Probably will eat some snacky stuff but will try and work it off!
> 
> I'm hoping to show my mom the boards today as she wants to join in. She's never done MBs before but wants to lose weight too and sees how much I enjoy everyone here and how much it helped me last round!
> 
> OK time for some water and yogurt!
> 
> Happy New Year 2010 to everyone! May it be full of weight losses and happiness and health for us all!
> 
> PS My goal for the challenge is 145. So I need to lose 21.8 pounds!



Yeah me too- I'm gonna take mine down in a little bit, gained 6 back since our last weigh in. Jeez. Gonna have to change my status here too lol. yeah last night was by far my worst night. Was doing ok until a phonecall confirmed that my daughter hadn't got her christmas card still. Husband put $100 in it (I was very against this but it's what he wanted to do) then I started stressing over that and eating of course. Well it's what we do New Years eve anyway. Decided today that it's just the mail being slow- I was thinking he mailed it out sooner than he did. Anyway. the Holidays are over and now the real fun starts--this challenge! Biggest Loser starts uesday- can't wait for that! 
So I have 5 pounds to lose this challenge then I'll switch to maintaining


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

GOOD morning and happy 2010!  WOW!  Seems like those 10 years flew!!!
*
Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?*
I want to work out at least 4-5 times a week and lose 20 lbs for this challenge.
*
And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?*
Since I am new, not sure..maybe a goal of total weight loss!

Guess I better go weigh myself! OH DEAR!


----------



## tigger813

Oops...made my protein drink and had a raspberry white Russian instead! Any protein there? Probably not! Oh well! Just put protein drink in the fridge for later! 

We ate snack stuff for lunch and now it's time to put it all away. Watching the Bruins play hockey against the Flyers at Fenway! Woohoo!

Mom is taking a nap so hopefully we will do a WATP workout later! Gonna have pork and stuffing and veggies for supper later. Gonna have thin cut pork for my dad whose teeth don't allow him tough meats.

I hope everyone is enjoying Hew Year's Day as much as we are! It's all about family and enjoying the day! GO BRUINS! and on Sunday, GO PATRIOTS! Love my New England teams! We have a Build A Bear for each NE Sports team!


----------



## drinkme

Hi!  This is my first BL Dis challenge.

I have always been one of those people with a great metabolism who could eat anything and never get overweight.  Then a few years ago, my ds had some medical problems.  When he was getting weaned off of his feeding tube, the nutritionist we were working with advised me to feed him anything he would eat that was high in calories no matter how unhealthy it was.  Our goal was to get weight on my ds without the use of his feeding tube.  I ate pretty much everything he ate, and then the weight came on ME (and the dog...lol).  It was then that I realized that it wasn't that I had a great metabolism (well, maybe a GOOD one), but that I usually ate the "right" type of foods my whole life.  It didn't take long for the whole family to be hooked on high fat, high calorie food.  We eat McDonalds all of the time, we eat high sugar snacks constantly, etc, (you get the picture).  We've been living like this for about 2 years now.

My dh got diagnosed with high blood pressure 2 weeks ago and is now on medication.  What a wake-up call!

TODAY is the day my whole family goes back to healthy eating.  It's only the afternoon and I can already feel the MASSIVE cravings for the sugar and fat.  I'm hoping it's going to go away in a few days.

My goal is to lose 5 pounds before our Disneyland trip in 3 weeks.   My next goal is to lose another 5 pounds.  I would like to eventually take 15-20 pounds off, but I'm just going to focus on 5 pounds at a time.

But my main focus is getting the family to stop craving the bad foods.  And somehow get my ds a high enough calorie intake eating healthy.

Oops!  Sorry so long!!!


----------



## denise

mullysisters said:


> Sadly, on Christmas Eve, I lost my 18yr old cat "Magnus".
> He has been my confident for a lot of my adult life, thru some very hard times, the understanding that I wouldn't have the fairy tale husband and little ones, loss of my Nana and many other difficult times. I haven't really had any support, Magnus being "just a cat" that's him below with my Dsis.
> Sis and I love Disney but cannot get there as often as we would like. Last trip was a surprise 50th birthday to CSR from my Dsis. What a great time we had.



I am so very sorry for the loss of your best friend. I know what you feel, I lost one cat who got to  be 21 1/2 years old. It was so hard. He was the man in my life for a long time. I said no more cats. Yeah right! The cat we have now is about 12 years old. She belongs to my DD but follows me everywhere. The moment I sit or lay down she is next to me. She even walks around with my slipper in her mouth looking for me. (gotta get a picture, she always drops it when I try)
I pray you find comfort knowing you had your cat so long and how wonderful he was. May his memory be eternal.

denise


----------



## rgrutland

I have not started off the new year on the right foot!!    Way too many left overs from last nights get together at my house!!  I think I will PM my weight tomorrow - is that okay?

My goal is actually to start with 10 pounds!  I need to loose 40, but I have a tendency to start things by going over board and doing really well for a long time, but then crashing.  So now I would LOVE to take a smaller goal and take baby steps to get there!  

My girlfriend last night was laughing at me b/c she know how I go overboard and was listening to me rant about my goal of running a 1/2 marathon.  She said she will be there at the finish line if I do it!!  So there is my motivation!  I know I can do it, but if I do I want to be able to run the whole thing, not walk which I could do now, and maintain the training I will be doing to get there!

So there you go - my goal is 10 pounds -long term 1/2 marathon at Disney of course!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?* 15 lbs for this challenge along with exercise at least 5 days a week. My long term goal (for 2010) is 33 lbs. I'm still thinking about a long term exercise goal.

*And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?* I like the retention goal, but not sure what the right number should be.

Here's a question for everyone--Does anyone else find when they drink 6 glasses of water they are even hungrier? I have always found this to be really hard. Does only one cup of coffee/ tea count in the 6 total, or can you count more than one?


----------



## Colleen27

lisah0711 said:


> I thought I would do a warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) for the next couple of days while we wait for our challenge to officially start.  As you chime in on our new thread -- so we know we didn't lose you -- please introduce yourself.



I'm Colleen, SAHM to 3 wonderful children, ages 11, 8, and 16mo. I live in semi-rural Michigan at the very outer fringe of the Detroit area, and I HATE winter so exercise this time of year is a challenge at best. I've struggled with my weight my whole life, at least in my own mind; even as an athletic teen at what was in retrospect an ideal weight for my body, I obsessed over the fact that I was never within the "ideal weight" range on those stupid charts in Seventeen. I wasn't really overweight until the combination of college and kids broke the exercise habits created through years of competitive swimming, and it took years for my eating habits to even begin to adjust to the drop in my activity level. I lost 14 lbs on the BL8 fall challenge, despite all but giving up around Thanksgiving under the busyness of the holidays and a December Disney trip, and hope to lose much more on BL9!



MelanieC said:


> Also - I just started a thread for Friday for an exercise challenge.  I'm challenging everyone to do some sort of exercise on Friday to get themselves started with a BANG!  Anyone game?  Come join me.



I got out my new Wii game this morning, the Gold's Gym cardio, and it certainly does get you moving. I've been fighting a cold since we got back from FL on the 20th, and though I was at least feeling good enough to try it out, by the end of about 15min I was back to coughing fits and decided to call it a day. But at least it was something, and that's my goal for this year - something every day no matter how much I don't feel like it, even if it is only a quick Wii Fit weigh in, a little yoga to stretch, and a few minutes on one of the aerobics games like I managed this morning. 



PeterPan09 said:


> I've been a swimmer for most of my life-and I never had to worry about my weight.  When you're swimming 3000 yds at practice every day, you can eat pretty much whatever you want.  I swam enough even in the off-seasons to keep me as "the skinny one" for a pretty long time.  That is until I got into my 30's and stopped swimming....everything I'd eaten during all those years had been hiding somewhere and before I knew it-it was all in my gut, butt and thighs.  I'm sick of being this heavy and I made a promise to myself that I would NOT enter the next decade wearing this size.
> 
> I've tried the run/walk thing and it's ok-but I really think returning to swimming offers me the best hope to succeed because I LOVE it.   So far this week I've put in two really good workouts-only 2000 yards each so far-but hopefully I can get back up to my old distances.  My long term goal is to get back to the level where I can do 3000 yards in an hour, 5 days a week.   My short term goal is to get up tomorrow and get to the pool before work.



I think that's going to have to be a big piece of the puzzle for me too. I swam competitively from the time I was 9 until my freshman year of college (stupid me, I went to a school without a swim program, and just didn't keep up with the community team), and swimming has been the only exercise I've ever really and truly enjoyed. Walking/jogging is okay in nice weather now that I've got a nice, scenic route to follow, but it isn't something I look forward to the way I did when I was swimming. We do have a community pool nearby, which is a big plus after 9 years of living in a town without an indoor pool, but I never seem to get myself moving to make it for their open lap swim. 



Southerngirl71 said:


> My husband is thin and probably eats more than anyone I know.  His metabolism is amazing and annoys me to death....lol.



I have one of those too. He's 39 and just this past year went up a size from what he wore in high school for the first time. He's a builder, so the physical work keeps him fit, but also keeps him from being all that interested in active activities in his off hours. When he's not working, he's a total couch potato, and he's the stereotypical meat & potatoes guy. If I ate the way he does, they'd make a Discovery channel special about me when the crane came to get me out of the house! 



lisah0711 said:


> *Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day):  Do you have a goal for this challenge?*
> 
> *And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?  *



I'm starting this one with a very ambitious goal, only because I normally lose some weight (5-10lbs) over the spring months without making any effort. So my goal for the challenge is 33 lbs, just over 2lbs per week and enough to get me under 200 for the first time since my second pregnancy, 9 years ago.

I think a group goal is a great idea! This is a big group, so I think 500lbs would be a good place to start. If we hit that goal, we can always set a higher one later!


----------



## pjlla

Good afternoon all! I was skipping the "introduce yourself" QOTD because I kind of figured everyone knew me from BL7 & 8, but with so many newbies here, I guess EVERYONE should get introduced.  I'll try to be brief (but if you know me, you'll know I am RARELY brief  ).

My real name is Pamela.... had I know I would be here on the DIS for so many years, I probably would have chosen a better user name.  

I have struggled with my weight off and on for years.  My first time on WW was in my very early teens.  But my weight stayed mostly under control in high school and somewhat in college.  After college, when I met my DH, I put on the weight.  I can remember weighing about 165 and thinking I was HUGE!  

After many ups and down, I hit an all-time non-pregnant high of 219 in 2002/2003 (around then).  I lost 40-ish pounds in 2003 (in anticipation of a January 2004 WDW trip).  Over the next two years I regained about 20, but managed to keep off about 20.  I started 2008 DETERMINED to not return to WDW bigger than I was during our last trip.  I started 1/2/2008 at 200 pounds even and managed to lose about 30 pounds before our April 2008 trip.  I was looking good and feeling good.  The biggest change that happened then was that I GOT RIGHT BACK ON PROGRAM after that April 2008 trip and continued to lose weight.  I have had more success than failure since then and am finally 5 pounds (about) away from my goal weight.    

Some days I feel like I FINALLY have a grip on this diet/exercise thing for LIFE... and other days I KNOW I am just one fall down that slippery slope to going right back to my old ways and regaining.  I get up EVERY DAY determined to eat right and exercise.  Some days I am more successful than others, but as long as I have more GOOD days then BAD days, I figure I am ahead of the game.  

I weigh less now than I did on my wedding day... less than I probably did in high school, less than I did in college.  I am actually normal... almost slim!  I can wear normal sized clothes... size smalls and mediums and pants sized any where from 3 to 8.  It is THRILLING on a daily basis to not DREAD the feeling of getting dressed and finding out that my clothes are getting tighter.

In regards to my life.... I am a married, mostly SAHM (I am a substitute teacher here in our town... mostly elementary school, sometimes middle school).  I have been married for almost 18 years.  I have two kids... DD is 14 1/2 and DS will be 12 in a few weeks.  

Most of the time, during the school year, I am the primary cook, dishwasher, maid, and taxi driver for my kids.  DD is a swimmer, both with her high school and with a club team that she has been swimming with for 6 years.  DS is involved in town athletics (soccer and basketball) and FLL Robotics, which I co-coach with DH and another Dad.  DH works full time and then some...  he works at home sometimes, but is away a great deal also. 

My primary hobby is scrapbooking.  I don't get enough time to do it, but I fit it in whenever I can.  I know we have a few scrappers here on the WISH board... hopefully we can talk about it more later!

I hope that is MORE THAN ENOUGH about me!

Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?

And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge? 
Personal goal.... GET TO MY GOAL WEIGHT!!  I have been hovering within 7 pounds of goal for many months now and it is driving me NUTS!   I need to get dedicated and get to goal!!    Part of that goal, I suppose, would be to continue my exercise FAITHFULLY.

Personally, I don't care about a group goal.  If others think it would be helpful, then go for it.  Since I only have about 5-6 pounds left to lose, I wouldn't contribute much.  

We are having game night here tonight (those of us who aren't going out visiting).  I am really looking forward to it... I love games.  Boggle, Bananagram, Othello, etc, etc.

It is SO nice to "meet" so many new folks.  I look forward to learning more about all of you!...................P


----------



## lecach

I started the day with exercise but shouldnt have eaten what I did at lunch . Oh well, I will get there.


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD:  I don't want to pick a pound goal, so my personal goal for this is to keep up with the challenge, keep posting my weight, even if it isn't good, and actively participate in BL9 with all of you.

Bonus QOTD:  I think it is awesome that you came so close to the 500 pound goal last challenge.  I also think a goal of 80% retention would be great too.  So, I'm really not much help here.


----------



## MaryAz

QOTD: I would like to get to my WW goal weight which is 11lb down. I also want to go the gym at least 2x per week and walk all the other days. To motivate my hubby (who has signed up too)

Bonus QOTD: I would say a 75% retnetion and 400lb.

Going for a walk with the family in the desert today. Started drinking my water again!


----------



## corinnak

jennz said:


> Why oh why doesn't it come off as easy as it comes on?!



Jennifer, I have been giving this a lot of thought lately!  (I know, it probably doesn't merit so much thought!)  The only thing I can think of is this - if I need 2,000 calories per day to maintain, it is far, far easier for me to eat  3,000+ than it is to cut down to 1,000 (which is not even enough to be healthy).  All it takes is an extra PB&J, glass of milk and a brownie to go over by that much.  To burn off 1000 calories - for me, it's about an hour and a half running on the treadmill. 



drinkme said:


> It didn't take long for the whole family to be hooked on high fat, high calorie food.  We eat McDonalds all of the time, we eat high sugar snacks constantly, etc, (you get the picture).  We've been living like this for about 2 years now.



Welcome to your first BL challenge!!  It is amazing how addictive those foods can be.  I read a great book earlier this year that really put it into perspective for me.  If you're interested, it's The End of Overeating by Dr. David Kessler  The cravings really do reduce after you're off the stuff for a little while.  There are so many calorie dense foods that are also healthy - hopefully you'll find the right balance for your family soon.




rgrutland said:


> My goal is actually to start with 10 pounds!  I need to loose 40, but I have a tendency to start things by going over board and doing really well for a long time, but then crashing.  So now I would LOVE to take a smaller goal and take baby steps to get there!
> 
> My girlfriend last night was laughing at me b/c she know how I go overboard and was listening to me rant about my goal of running a 1/2 marathon.  She said she will be there at the finish line if I do it!!  So there is my motivation!  I know I can do it, but if I do I want to be able to run the whole thing, not walk which I could do now, and maintain the training I will be doing to get there!



I think you're smart to make a manageable goal for yourself for this challenge!  It can be so discouraging to set a lofty goal and then fall short. 10 pounds will make a difference for you and is a great thing to strive for.

As for finishing a half marathon, running all the way - you can definitely do it!  How much are you able to run at this point?  I started with that goal in 2007, not able to run more than a minute at a time, and I ran 2 half marathons and quite a few other shorter races in 2009.

*Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?* 

Weight-wise, I am very close to where I want to be.  I want to kick this last pound to the curb and join the Maintainer's Club after the WDW Half Marathon next weekend.  

My goals for this challenge are less scale-based, therefore, than ever before.  I want to see a reduction in my waist measurement, even if I'm not losing pounds. 

I plan to increase my strength and flexibility.

I plan to try a few more classes at the YMCA.

I plan to learn how to maintain my loss long-term.

And I want those darned size 4 Levi's to fit comfortably.  Almost there on that one, too!  If the red dress I wore to my rehearsal dinner (yes, 14 years ago) fit and looked nice later this spring, I'd love that as well.  It is a size 9.  How confusing.

*And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?* 

Like Pamela, I feel like I won't be much help to a pounds lost goal, but 500 sounds like a good one to strive for again.  

I think a retention goal is great as well.  Do we know what the percentage of attrition has been for the past few challenges?  

I also wonder if some of us would enjoy a group exercise challenge.  See how many minutes we can rack up total -  I could help with that, for sure!


----------



## Christine & family

This will be my first time participating and I have a lot of weight to lose (about 70 pounds).  I'm so glad to know I have this thread for support.

My Personal Goal: To lose something every week and to exercise 5 days a week.

Today has been a good day.  I've felt very motivated!!


----------



## creativeamanda

lisah0711 said:


> *Happy New Year to all our BL 9 participants!*
> 
> I hope that your year is joyous, prosperous and finds you meeting all your goals!
> 
> Today is the official start of our challenge.  It's nice to see so many excited, motivated people joining our group.  We're here for each other for motivation and support but ultimately it is up to each one of us to make sure that we meet our goals.  We can do this!
> 
> *Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day):  Do you have a goal for this challenge?*
> 
> *And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?  *
> 
> I set myself a goal of losing 20 pounds for this challenge.  I lost 19 pounds last year -- a couple found their way back while I was on vacation but I know they will be gone soon.  I would be very happy to meet my goal and set another before this challenge is through.
> 
> In our fall challenge we had a group goal of losing 500 pounds.  At the time we had over 60 people and it seemed like we would blow through that goal pretty quickly.  The reality was that as our number dwindled that group goal seemed farther away.  We ended up about 45 pounds short which I think was a great showing.
> 
> If we do a group goal again, I suggest that we start slowly -- 300, 400 or 500pounds and then see how it goes.  We can always set it higher.
> 
> Let us know what you think.
> 
> Please be sure and PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo today and take a look at the COW that started today.  There is a link to the COW in post #4 so it is easy to find and report.
> 
> *Thanks for joining our challenge and good luck to all!*



Happy New Year!

My goal for this challenge is to lose 20 pounds.  In all, I want to lose 40 pounds, and although in the past that has been attainable for me (10 pounds a month) I don't want to push myself!

The goal for the group to me would be 400 pound weight loss!

Good luck to all!

I lost 50 pounds in 2007 on Nutrisystem and when I started gaining the weight back, it was because I had lost my support.  Nutrisystem changed their whole website makeup and I became disinterested and left.

I have re-gained 35 of the 40 I lost.  And I want it back off.

Oh, yeah--and as for introducing myself--I'm a 35 year old mom of 3.  I've been married for almost 14 years to my college sweetheart and we live on a farm in North Carolina.  I am a special education teacher/administrator in a small school district in South Carolina.


----------



## leamom2princesses

Hi everyone, I am Leanne!  Boy this thread is moving fast.  I participated in BL5 & 6 but dropped out of 6 about midway.  I'm remotivated to change things in my life.  I work full time, I'm married and have two daughters (9 & 4).  I am 35 years young.  I can't wait to go on this journey with each of you. 

My personal goal is to lose 40lbs by May 22 which is the start date of our next trip to Disney.  I started the couch to 5K program on Monday and will use my Wii Fit Plus at least twice a week in addition to the scheduled run/walks.  

As for a group goal, I think 75% retention and 450lbs is reasonable for a group this size.  If we each lose half of what we would like to lose we should have no trouble reaching the goal. 

Good luck everyone!

Leanne


----------



## leamom2princesses

MaryAz said:


> QOTD: I would like to get to my WW goal weight which is 11lb down. I also want to go the gym at least 2x per week and walk all the other days. To motivate my hubby (who has signed up too)
> 
> Bonus QOTD: I would say a 75% retnetion and 400lb.
> 
> Going for a walk with the family in the desert today. Started drinking my water again!


 Hiya Mary!  Have fun on your walk.


----------



## tmfranlk

Happy New Year everyone! So far, so good for the day. A little snackage, but not too bad and keeping the overall in control. Gotta get home to the Fit still, but that is coming soon.

For the QOTD today: 
My personal goals - I would like to lose 20 lbs this challenge and finally break past that 189 mark that keeps losing me. My biggest goal is to remain active in the challenge from beginning to end - weekly weigh-ins, all COWs and the majority of the QOTDs. If I can do that, I know I'll be on the way down to where I want to be!


----------



## LegoMom3

Well, since I'm part of this group I guess it's time to jump in and introduce myself and stop lurking!  Although I'm very much enjoying reading everyone else's posts!

So, I'm Maria.  SAHM (mostly - small part-time job about 3 days/week) to 3 boys who also home schools.  One word sums up my life:  BUSY.  I have struggled with my weight since the birth of my first child, who just turned 13.  I just never really bounced back I guess.  As weight-loss goes, I don't need to lose a lot, but I'm barely 5'1" so every little pound shows up in a big way!!!  I see so many success stories of people who lose 50, 100 pounds or more, and I can't even seem to drop 10!!

*Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?* 

Yes, my goal is two-fold:  to lose 15 pounds and to exercises on a regular basis (at least 4x/week to start, but 5 or 6 would be better).

I am going to be doing a 2-week free trial at the gym my DH goes to.  Before we had kids I would go to the gym all the time, then it gradually tapered off after they were born, especially when they were little.  If I can consistently get there and make the cost worth while, then I will likely join up.  I really just hate exercising at home and always seem to find an excuse not to!  I have been walking, though, which is something I enjoy and since I'm enjoying my first winter OUT of New England and IN the south, it's going well!!

Oh, another "goal," if you will, or the carrot on the string perhaps - I'm looking at taking my first solo trip to Disney this year!  Not sure when just yet, but most likely in September.  People always guess me to be younger than I am (about to turn "thirty-fourteen"!!) so I want to be _smokin'_ by the time that trip rolls around!

Anywho, that's me in a few paragraphs!  Oh, I forgot to add that for my "diet" I follow Paul McKenna's program.  I find it to be simple and love that it doesn't deny you anything and I don't have to count anything.  I do want to make healthier choices, but overall I find his system very easy to do and when I did it in the past, I did lose weight (my biggest struggle is eating out of boredom and "mindless" eating, like just filling your face with popcorn or chips when you're watching TV....ugh!).


Happy New Year everyone!....let's make it GREAT!

.


----------



## pppiglet

I am new to BL also and hope to stick with it.  

I am 49 and married for 28 years with a 26 year old son and 10 cats.  I work full time in accounting and have a hard time finding time for exercise.  I use to do Jazzercise 4 times a week and was able to keep my weight off, but a new job 2 years ago and classes moving in the opposite direction and 1/2 hour away make it too hard to get there now.  

My goal is to lose 20lbs before we go on vacation in May.  I usually do well during the week, but weekends kill me!   I usually eat the same foods all the time, so I did an excel spreadsheet with all my food items and their calories, carbs, fat, etc.....and last year I lost 10lbs right away.  Unfortunately I didn't stick with it.  

My friend is my motivation now.  She has always loved food and always ate desserts and apps when going out for meals. She was always heavier than me.  This past year, she joined overeaters annonymous and by just portion control she has lost 50lbs!  I am so proud of her.  Now I have to try this.  I really need portion control. 

I'm also a fan of low carb as we did it two years ago and our whole family lost weight.

Another of my goals this year is to walk at least 3 nights a week and do more yard work and not spend so much time online sitting on my butt!  

Someone suggested exercising earlier, but I already get up at 5am to feed the cats and get to work on time so that is out of the question! ( I do two sets of 10 push ups ever morning just for the strength training and it gets me going) 

I am looking forward to reading your tips and what works for you!


----------



## mullysisters

Thanks to you all who responded with sympathy about Magnus. I knew I would find understanding here.
50sjayne - I can never read Rainbow Bridge too often, it's comforting whatever you believe.
RoseandMike - we are vegetarians too (me for 37 years) You would think that you'd naturally lose weight eating all those veggies right? Well not so much, what with all the breads, fruit and we eat some dairy too. Soy proteins are higher in fat than you'd think. Let's face it - you can't eat beans all the time Good luck, there are good resources on the internet, try to keep away from the "white" foods ie. sugar, bleached flour, white bread, rice etc.

My goal for this challenge 12 lbs weight loss and 30 minutes exercise daily.
As a group? Our participation changes but what about an _average_ 10lbs loss per person at the final weigh-in?


----------



## talytam

Happy New Year everybody

QOTD- I have two goals for this challenge.  I am aiming to lose 37 lbs before my 37th bday the end of March and as I have close to 100lbs I think it may be attainable.  I also want to be more active- exercising 4-5 days a week and be consistent.  I have decided this is my year to feel good about myself and I think I can do it, especially with everyone here.

As for group goal- this is my first challenge but I'm good with 500lbs loss for the group


Tamara


----------



## joy@disney

Happy New Year everyone,

I'm Nancy, I will be turning 42 in 3 days, I have been married for 19 1/2 years, and am the mom of a dd14 and ds11.  I am a SAHM, as well as a PT substitute teacher.

2 years ago (just in time for our DW trip) I completed my weight loss goal of 40 pounds.  I kept it off for about 9 months, but over the last year and a half, about 1/2 of that weight has crept back on.  

I have been lurking here on the WISH boards for 9 months or so, and am looking forward to joining this challenge, and having the encouragment and acountability from all of you here.  My weight loss goal for this challenge is 15, but I could probably stand to lose 20-25 total.

I am also wanting to do this challenge for my dd14, and can hopefully get her involved as well.  She needs to lose 20 pounds for sure, but could even stand to lose closer to 40.  As I am sure many of you have watched the BL and seen parents who feel responsible for their childs weight gain.  This is how I feel.  I haven't set a good example for her.  I want to motivate her so badly, and help her.  She talks about wanting to lose weight, but I don't know how to get her started.  She dislikes exercise a lot, even though she does like to play softball and has been on her Middle school team the last 2 years.

Sorry for the rambling, thank you all for reading.  I hope this challenge will help both me and my dd, and I will let you all know if she decides to join with me.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOD - My personal goal would be to loose about 27 pounds this round.    I dont know what to pick for a group goal other than everyone stay on track for the week.  

I had a busy day de-Christmasing the house.  Whew that was alot of work.


----------



## donac

Rose&Mike said:


> *Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?* 15 lbs for this challenge along with exercise at least 5 days a week. My long term goal (for 2010) is 33 lbs. I'm still thinking about a long term exercise goal.
> 
> *And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?* I like the retention goal, but not sure what the right number should be.
> 
> Here's a question for everyone--Does anyone else find when they drink 6 glasses of water they are even hungrier? I have always found this to be really hard. Does only one cup of coffee/ tea count in the 6 total, or can you count more than one?




Since you are only required 6 glasses I  only think that 1 cup of coffee/tea should count.  When we go up to 8 glasses then 2 cups will count.


----------



## auntlynne

I am roughly 501 days from my 50th birthday and would like to be 138 lbs lighter by then. [that would be the formula: 100 lbs for being 5' tall + 5 # for each inch above that (I'm 5'9")]  So 50% off by 50.  Lose 1 lb every 3.77 days

So, for BL9, that would be 27 # - I'll round down to *20 lbs*  since I'll be on vacation in CA & Hawaii for 3.5 weeks.

Goal for the group:  whatever everybody else is contributing + my 20 lbs.


----------



## wezee

Need help.....Does anyone know why this subscribed thread does not update on my email?  Every other thread does...why not this one.  I even went inton my profile this morning to make sure my settings were correct. Any ideas???


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I'm bummed. I was supposed to go to St. Louis tomorow to see the St. Louis Symphony performs the Magic of Disney. I had to call my friend and cancel.  My throat is super painful on the right side all the way up to my ear. Aside from the fact that a 5 hour train ride each way does not sound like a way to feel better, my friend is a cancer survivor and has a compromised immune system. I'm just hoping this goes away before school starts next week. I'm starting to lose my voice!


----------



## pmama

Hi all,

Yes I have a goal. I'd like to lose the 15 pounds that came on a year ago all to quickly but that I have not been able to get rid of. Looking forward to getting some motivation and inspiration here.


----------



## NancyIL

Happy New Year! My goal for the next 15 weeks is to lose 22 pounds. More would be even better. I'd also like to have better exercise habits, so I'm shooting for 5-6 days per week.


----------



## Riverhill

*Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?  My goal is to lose 30 pounds for this challenge.

And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge? 

I like the idea of retaining 80% of the group.

I spent the day buy new clothes for my new job. Even at my current weight of 190 I think is important to love what you look like in your clothes. Hopefully I'll have to buy new clothes this spring when these are all to big for me.  My DD is my motivator. She is my twin except she is 135lbs.  When I looks at her I see the girl I use to be and can be again give or take 25 years.*


----------



## CinderellasSister

Happy New Year everyone!  I'm still reading through everyone's posts, but wanted to stop and intgroduce myself.  My name is Cynthia and I'm married with 2 wonderful kids, ages 8 & 6.  I'm an office manager for a surgical center, so I wind up sitting behind a desk for the majority of my days.  I have kept on the baby weight since having the kids and can't seem to get it off.  I do have a Wii Fit that I need to dust off and start using again. I have two motivations for myself this year, 2 trips planned to Disney.  First will be in Feb, so I'm hoping to realize some of my goal by then.  Second will be my first Disney cruise in Dec.  I want to be comfortable at the pool and at castaway cay.  
So my goal for this challange is to lose 25 pounds.  I have a larger overall goal, but i'm trying to be realistic for this challenge so I don't lose hope.

Good luck to everyone out there.  I know we can do this!


----------



## TammyNC

QOTD - My goal like a few others for this challenge will be to get back into my better habits of water and exercising regularly along with losing something every week.

As for the group, I love the retention idea to maybe help encourage everyone to stick it out even when it gets tough.


----------



## jenanderson

*Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge? *

I have a couple of personal goals:

1.  To honestly keep track of everything I eat and be accountable for what I am eating.
2.  To find time for exercising at least 5 days a week.
3.  To lose 30 pounds by the end of our challenge.  


And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?
I like all the ideas people have come up with.  I think setting a weight goal is a good plan.


----------



## tmfranlk

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm bummed. I was supposed to go to St. Louis tomorow to see the St. Louis Symphony performs the Magic of Disney. I had to call my friend and cancel.  My throat is super painful on the right side all the way up to my ear. Aside from the fact that a 5 hour train ride each way does not sound like a way to feel better, my friend is a cancer survivor and has a compromised immune system. I'm just hoping this goes away before school starts next week. I'm starting to lose my voice!



Oh, no. I had so wanted to go to that, but found out about it too late to get the money together for tickets for me and DD. Sorry you have to miss it.  I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## pppiglet

> Here's a question for everyone--Does anyone else find when they drink 6 glasses of water they are even hungrier? I have always found this to be really hard. Does only one cup of coffee/ tea count in the 6 total, or can you count more than one?



This is me.  I drink water and my stomach starts growling.  It's really hard for me to drink water at work.  Even if I put a glass on my desk, I get so busy I don't even think to drink it. Then there is the problem of going to the bathroom all the time. I don't have time and the bathroom is not close by.


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

I give up....I have looked and looked....how do I get the BL9 chippie in my sig?  THANKS!!!


----------



## my3princes

I made a very healthy dinner tonight that my entire family liked   That might just be a first  Got my 2 veggies in for the day, now working on water.  I can do this and so can all of you


----------



## RutgersAlum

Not sure if this is where I report stuff, but I've been a good Loser today.  Drank my H2O, did my first Firm video ever, and ate well.  

Best part is, I convinced my dh to join in!  He's PedroPete3

GL to all of us!
Michele/Rutgers

PS--Peace.Love.Mickey:  I right click saved the clippie to my machine, uploaded it to Flickr, then pasted the link in my Disbards User CP (Edit Signature > Click the picture frame > paste the link).  GL!


----------



## MelanieC

Peace.love.mickey said:


> I give up....I have looked and looked....how do I get the BL9 chippie in my sig?  THANKS!!!



Hi - 
Go up to the upper left hand corner of this website and click on User CP.
Click on Edit Signature on the left hand side of the page. Click on the part of your signature that you want to enter it and then put your cursor there.  Then go up to the icon that says insert image (yellow box w/ a grey mountain) and you will see insert image when you put your cursor over it.  Then paste the following URL in that box - but remove the stuff already in the box so you don't have two http://.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b16/lisah0711/BL9.jpg

You won't need to save the photo anywhere because Lisa was nice enough to put the image on her photobucket account already


----------



## DisFam95

QOTD: Goal for this challenge is just to stick with it!  Keep with my journaling of my food/water/exercise.  To do my best and forgive myself when I'm not 'perfect' (like a small handful of M&M's) 

I did so well today i think.  Got in my exercise early, had a healthy dinner, drank all my water and ate my 2 veggies!

I did have about 4 gummy sour worms and 8 m&m's over the evening...curse you candy.  I have such a sweet tooth!


----------



## MJonesMBA2001

I want to join the LOSER'S team!! I sent a PM, but I thought I would post here and say hey. 

So, hey!


----------



## ShortyNBug

Hello all.  I was thinking we'd have a different post today to start things off but I must be wrong.  

My goals:  Exercise at least 5 days a week.  Drink at least 64 ounces of water.  Track calories everyday!  And lose 25 pounds by my birthday.  (Which just happens to be the last day of the challenge!)

Off to a great start this morning.  Ricked the exercise and ate within my calorie range.  Oh, and I'm long past 64 ounces of water.


----------



## ohMom

hello losers!!


----------



## Mom2JPL

Hi everyone.  I'm Ellen, 44 (since 12/20!) and a SAHM to Janet 6, Peter 4, and Lydia 3.  I know I can lose the weight (have done so several times  ), but I am determined to go all the way this time!  We're going to WDW 2/16 to celebrate Peter's 5th b'day and I'd like to be under 200 by then, and keep going 5 at a time after that until the end of the challenge.  

I'm looking forward to dropping this weight and getting to know you all a little better.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## denise

not a good start for me...got called to work for a medical emergency...customer needed their phone fixed! A call out on a holiday, wow, made great pay for working only 2 3/4 hours too! but that was short lived....

Then came home to find the water heater not working. neighbor and DH got it to come back on but something is really wrong. I did get my shower! and then spent the day shopping for water heaters and a new fridge (our freezer is dying too and if it dies the fridge goes with it ) Oh, the tv in the bedroom died too..but that will have to wait. We have had bad luck with all things electrical the last few months. A/C, computer monitor, back up hard drive all went out too.

So far the water heater is still working but we will get a new one soon.(in a day or two) It is really making weird spitting noises. My neighbor, who knows all, replaced his last week. His house is the same age as ours, 13 years...so it is time. Seems everyone in the neighborhood is doing it too.

Drinking my water but so much for going for a long walk. Does walking up and down the appliance isles count? 

Tomorrow is a new day....


----------



## DisneyFam5

My goal is to lose 30 lbs by counting calories and working out. I've talked my husband, goofypete, into joining so I'll have a little extra support and competition!


----------



## Conway733

Hello All!  Loser here!  We are heading to the Outer Banks in May so I'd really like to shed some pounds before then.  I guess I'm confused.  It seems like this thread says we send the first weigh in today, and the other thread (sticky) says 1/8/10?  Good luck to all!  

I bought the Biggest Loser game for the Wii.  I found it tough...but I haven't exercised in a while.  I think between the Wii, watching the show, and this thread I'll remain motivated!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pppiglet said:


> This is me.  I drink water and my stomach starts growling.  It's really hard for me to drink water at work.  Even if I put a glass on my desk, I get so busy I don't even think to drink it. Then there is the problem of going to the bathroom all the time. I don't have time and the bathroom is not close by.



Hey stranger!!!!! glad you are here!

Water - I have found the best solution for me is to drink 8 oz right before I eat, like when I'm prepping. Then another 8-16 ounces with meals. Then you don't have the bathroom factor because the food absorbs some of the liquids, the water before the meal fills you up a bit so you eat less.


----------



## MelanieC

Hey everyone,

We woke up at 11am this morning - felt great to sleep in.  DD17 and I got dressed and went to the mall to shop and have lunch.  Since it was so late and I didn't want to eat a meal prior to going and eat (yet knowing it was at least a 45 min drive), I had some walnuts prior to going.  By the time we left it was around 1:30pm and by the time we got there, waited to get seated we didn't eat till after 3pm.  We ate at the Cheesecake Factory and split a Thai Lettuce Wrap (she ate all the noodles and Chicken since I'm vegetarian now), and I got extra cucumbers.  We split a Hot Artichoke and Spinach dip, and I made sure to watch how many chips I ate and also added the salsa to what I ate for some extra veggie action.  Unfortunately prior to ordering we had seen that they have a new cheesecake called the Red Velvet cheesecake (we both LOVE red velvet cake), so we split one of those.  I figured since this was going to be my only meal of the day (since it was so late already), that It would be ok.  I did have remorse after eating the cheesecake, but it left us stuffed and it wasn't until around 10pm that I started getting hungry, and it's too late to eat now.  Once I got home I was able to find a website that had all of the Cheesecake factory calories and it was an actual list supplied by someone who worked for Cheesecake factory.  The only thing it didn't have was the calories for the cheesecake because it's newer, but Sparkpeople did have it listed and it looks like a pretty good guestimate.  Since I only had one big meal and the walnuts, I'm still within my calorie range!!!  YEAH!!

We got home pretty late, and my back was hurting me some but I decided to get dressed and exercise anyway.  I first started with one of Jillian Michaels cardio CD's but it was too high impact on my right knee (I've had some pain in it since before Christmas, but it's re-curring so it doesn't always hurt) and on my back.  I did 20 minutes of that DVD and then turned on a 4 mile Leslie Sansone Walk Away the Pounds video.  So all in all I did 70 minutes of exercise tonight. 

Not bad considering I ate cheesecake and could have turned the day into a failure since I "already blew it".  One thing that I kept thinking about was the Spark book I'm reading and how he talked about turning something into an upward spiral instead of a downward spiral (Get on the Right Spiral).  He gave two examples where the person ate more than they wanted and then talked about what could happen if they let it turn into a downward spiral, and then took the same example and showed how the person could positively turn it around by taking postive steps (not getting mad at yourself, at the next meal making sure you eat your goal calories and squeeze in an extra 15 minutes of extra exercise).  Because you have taken something negative and turned it into a postive, you 've stopped the potential downard spiral.  

I hope everyone had a great New Year today and remember we can all do this one step at a time.


----------



## MelanieC

It looks like the BL9 workout on 1/1/10 thread was a success.  I see lots of people including myself who pushed themselves to work out.  Do you guys want to move to the January exercise thread or do you want to continue a daily or weekly workout challenge?  

I know this challenge pushed me to work out, and I even did it late and finished at 11pm.  It might make us more accountable and we can still post our totals in the monthly exercise thread.  What do you guys think?  

I think I'll post one for tomorrow and we can decide tomorrow whether to just do the monthly or continue a little challenge thread for extra motivation.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## denise

Melanie,

Here is California all the major restaurants have to have a calorie list available. Nothing is worse then going to CCF (cheescake) and have them hand you that along with the menu. Sure makes you change your order 

We went to Johnny Garlic's on New Years Eve. It is a one of a kind so no list. It is owned by Guy Fieri from the food network. Yummy place but off our list now for awhile!

Garden burgers tonight....


----------



## MelanieC

I wish Pennsyvlania would pass that law.  I would love to know the true calories in the cheesecake we ate.  I agree, if I were to see the actual calories of some items it would be easier to make decisions.  Sometimes something that seems low calorie really isn't.  Guy Feiri likes his fat.........I can ony imagine the calories on his menu items, lol!


----------



## NC_Tink

Wow this board is moving fast!! I'm just about half way through reading.

Introducing me... My name is Lubi, I'm a 42 year old, SAH / Homeschooling mom to two boys - ages 12 and 10. My DH and I will be celebrating our 20th anniversary this year and we're cruising the Mediterranean on the Magic in April - so I really want to loose a big chunk of weight!

Once upon a time I was, what I would now consider thin -- but at the time thought I was fat. Now, I would be ecstatic to be that weight again! But, I digress...I started putting on weight in college - took it off before getting married - put it back on, plus more after getting married. Took it off again before getting pregnant - put it back on - any way - you get the picture - it's been a real yo-yo. After DS #2 - I got to within 10 lbs. of where I was prior to DS #1, but that's the lowest I've been in a real long time. Last year - I was back up and got real motivated to finally loose the weight! I started the weight loss journey with my DH and then found BL 8 and lost almost 10 lbs. That was a great start and I was on my way to meeting my 15lb loss goal for that challenge. But, due to a back injury just before Thanksgiving - wasn't able to really exercise for the last month and fell 5lbs. short of my goal at the end of the challenge. I did really well maintaining my weight loss until about a week and a half ago - when our family came into town and it's been a nonstop eating and drinking fest (I'm sad to say I lost all sense of self-control ) so I put about 5lbs. back on  My goal for this challenge was originally going to be to lose between 15 - 20lbs., but now I think it's more like 20 - 25lbs. That will put me at a healthy weight for my height, bone structure and age and get my BMI well within a normal range. 

Looking forward to sharing and losing with all my BL friends! This is a great community and a wonderful resource! Thanks all!

Okay - now I'm gonna go back and try to catch up on reading everyone's posts - I think I have about 7 more pages to go


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I need some advice.

I mentioned earlier that I have a sore throat that caused me to miss an event this weekend. Well, that doesn't even begin to describe it. The pain is excruciating, and it's all the way up the side of my throat and into my ear. It is like this stabbing/burning pain. It's the worst when I yawn, swallow, or sneeze. I did go to the doc yesterday and she couldn't see anything, even though the gland on my neck was swollen and tender. She did prescribe an antibiotic for if I start running a fever, but I haven't taken it. I have started taking a decongestant and am using Tylenol and a Chloraseptic spray for the pain with only modest success.

My issue is that I'm wanting to eat things like ice cream to make it feel better, which of course is _not_ helpful to losing weight. Does anybody have any good home remedies for something like this? School starts back for students on Tuesday and I can't afford to be sick or not have a voice!


----------



## auntlynne

deleted


----------



## cclovesdis

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I have a sore throat that caused me to miss an event this weekend. Well, that doesn't even begin to describe it. The pain is excruciating, and it's all the way up the side of my throat and into my ear. It is like this stabbing/burning pain. It's the worst when I yawn, swallow, or sneeze. I did go to the doc yesterday and she couldn't see anything, even though the gland on my neck was swollen and tender. She did prescribe an antibiotic for if I start running a fever, but I haven't taken it. I have started taking a decongestant and am using Tylenol and a Chloraseptic spray for the pain with only modest success.
> 
> My issue is that I'm wanting to eat things like ice cream to make it feel better, which of course is _not_ helpful to losing weight. Does anybody have any good home remedies for something like this? School starts back for students on Tuesday and I can't afford to be sick or not have a voice!



I can't think of any home remedies, but I will say that I love fat-free vanilla frozen yogurt and Skinny Cow fudge bars. I feel you on going back to school. I got sick over Easter weekend a few years ago and went into work on Monday sick as a dog. I had felt fine the day before and went to Mass on Sunday and figured ah, why not go into work. It's not like the day after a long weekend is a good day to take off anyway. Well, thinking I would be helpful, I stopped at a store on my way to work for those tissues that stop the spread of germs and by the end of the day, I had a rash covering my face. I am allergic to these tissues. I ended up not going into work on Tuesday. Only day I missed all year. No one was surprised I took the day off-I looked like I had been attacked because I kept putting the tissues on my right eye. But, of course, I missed my students dreadfully and was worried sick about them.

Best of luck and I hope you feel better very very very soon!


----------



## jennz

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I have a sore throat that caused me to miss an event this weekend. Well, that doesn't even begin to describe it. The pain is excruciating, and it's all the way up the side of my throat and into my ear. It is like this stabbing/burning pain. It's the worst when I yawn, swallow, or sneeze. I did go to the doc yesterday and she couldn't see anything, even though the gland on my neck was swollen and tender. She did prescribe an antibiotic for if I start running a fever, but I haven't taken it. I have started taking a decongestant and am using Tylenol and a Chloraseptic spray for the pain with only modest success.
> 
> My issue is that I'm wanting to eat things like ice cream to make it feel better, which of course is _not_ helpful to losing weight. Does anybody have any good home remedies for something like this? School starts back for students on Tuesday and I can't afford to be sick or not have a voice!



Jessi  don't you wish she found something?!  How about some crystal light frozen bars, some crushed or store-bought small ice cubes with some crystal light or no-cal drink on it to give it a little flavor....italian ice or frozen lemonades from the freezer section (one of our store sells the frozen lemonades by nestle that they sell at WDW  )...I'd run to the store for you but it'll take me about 8 hours to get to your house.


----------



## rony1434

Hi.
Hey man thanks a lot for sharing such a nice post.


----------



## jbm02

NC_Tink said:


> Wow this board is moving fast!! I'm just about half way through reading.
> 
> 
> Once upon a time I was, what I would now consider thin -- but at the time thought I was fat. Now, I would be ecstatic to be that weight again!
> Looking forward to sharing and losing with all my BL friends! This is a great community and a wonderful resource! Thanks all!
> 
> Okay - now I'm gonna go back and try to catch up on reading everyone's posts - I think I have about 7 more pages to go



...same here!  What I wouldn't do to be the same size I was at 21! Back then, I viewed myself as the "fat" friend - at all of 110 lbs!!   LOL.  

Seriously, though, that plays into my QOTD response:

1. to honestly assess what I eat
2. to be happy with whatever weight I am able to lose - hoping for 25 pounds but recognizing that moving in the right direction is also an accomplishment.  Heck, it took me 44 years to put all this weight on.  I might be fooling myself if I think I can get rid of it that quickly!  

Group challange: to keep as many people motivated and included in the BL for the entire time.  Very early in the thread someone wrote Dory's refrain from "Nemo":  "Just keep swimming, just keep swimming..."  That's for me!!

BTW, I can't post during business hours during the week scared1 but as long as my subscribing thread works, I can read what others have posted through my email.  So please continue to post all the motivational responses for the rest of us - it might save me from an elevator ride down for a pack of M&Ms (please don't flame me for the elevator - I'm on the 27th floor!!!)

Good luck everyone!!!  Happy New Year and New Us!!!


----------



## wezee

QOTD...My goals are:

1. Lose 10-12 lbs.
2. Fit into my spring/summer clothes for our WDW trip in March
3. Re-establish my exercise program and get fit.


I printed the COW and put it on my frig. for incentive.  I also added  a graph for the week to keep track of my water, vegies, exercise and WW points. I'm hoping that looking at the graph every time I reach for the frig. will keep me honest.


----------



## donac

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I have a sore throat that caused me to miss an event this weekend. Well, that doesn't even begin to describe it. The pain is excruciating, and it's all the way up the side of my throat and into my ear. It is like this stabbing/burning pain. It's the worst when I yawn, swallow, or sneeze. I did go to the doc yesterday and she couldn't see anything, even though the gland on my neck was swollen and tender. She did prescribe an antibiotic for if I start running a fever, but I haven't taken it. I have started taking a decongestant and am using Tylenol and a Chloraseptic spray for the pain with only modest success.
> 
> My issue is that I'm wanting to eat things like ice cream to make it feel better, which of course is _not_ helpful to losing weight. Does anybody have any good home remedies for something like this? School starts back for students on Tuesday and I can't afford to be sick or not have a voice!



How about some of the new all fruit bars.  Most are less than 100 calories and they taste great.  We had some in DHS in AUg.  I got a strawberry and dh got a pineapple.  Halfway through we switched.

I also love chicken soup when I am sick.  That might help.  

ALso try a heating pad  or towel warmed in the microwave on the side with the swollen gland.  It might break up the congestion on that side. When I have had sinus head aches this has helped break up the congestion without taking anything for it.

ALso if you have a humidifier run that tonight.  Or lean over a bowl of hot soup or water to help clear out the head.

AS you could guess I am an expect.  It took a over a year to clear out my head.  Every six to eight weeks I would get an ear or sinus infection and then lose my voice (not a good thing for a school teacher).  That one took a special visit to an Ear Nose and Throat guy and a couple of back to back antibiotics not to mention two nose sprays to finally get rid of that infection. 

Don't hesistate to take the antibiotic.  Ear and sinus infections are very hard to get rid of. 

Good luck


----------



## cclovesdis

Just came back from WW and had a great weigh-in. So, now that I know weight, I can post that I need to lose about 21.5 pounds to reach 117! I am so excited. I thought it would be at least 25. So my goal for BL 9 is to lose 21.5 pounds to reach 117 pounds. Can I just say that I absolutely love BL 9 (w/ the COWs) and all the exercise challenges?


----------



## lisah0711

Where'sPiglet? said:


> This is my first challenge so my first goal is to just stick with it. My second is to lose 20 pounds. It took me just 6 months to gain 20 pounds,  and I think it's not unrealistic to try to lose 20 in 15 weeks. That is just over a pound a week.
> 
> I can lose some just by cutting out the snacking and the soda. I'm a coke addict (as in COCA COLA, not that that other stuff!) and I'm trying to cut it out completely. I figure I can save money and lose weight at the same time! Synergy at it's best!



Good luck with shaking that soda habit!   



sahbushka said:


> Totally off plan day yesterday ugg.  I think I gained 7 pounds overnight!  Back on track today.  My goal is to lose 10% of my current body weight by the time the challenge ends.
> 
> Sarah



, sarah.  I bet that it is mostly water weight and will be gone ASAP.  



donac said:


> QOTD I don't know what kind of goal to set yet.  I think it should be 25 pounds.  I have not lost that much in a long time but I think I am in a better place that I was the last couple of challenges.
> 
> As for the group goal.  I like the 80% retention but I am a little pessimistic about that.  I like the 400 pound goal.  If we retain a lot of people then we can increase it.



I think that you are right about such a high percentage retention for the challenge but we have a big group of committed folks here . . . 



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, HUGE group for BL9! I'm joining in, coming from a less than stellar finish to BL8. The holidays totally derailed me, but I'm not going to complain; I'm starting the new year 14lbs lighter than when I started the BL8 challenge, despite being off program pretty much since Thanksgiving. That's a good start, even if I did fall 11lbs short of my goal for the challenge, and I'm hoping for even better things in the New Year!



Anything that gets you closer to your goals is a good thing!  



jennz said:


> Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?
> 
> And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?
> 
> My goal is to lose 2 pounds/week, for a total of 30 pounds for this challenge.  Just weighed myself this morning  *Why oh why doesn't it come off as easy as it comes on?*!



Isn't that the truth?!?  



50sjayne said:


> Yeah me too- I'm gonna take mine down in a little bit, gained 6 back since our last weigh in. Jeez. Gonna have to change my status here too lol. yeah last night was by far my worst night. Was doing ok until a phonecall confirmed that my daughter hadn't got her christmas card still. Husband put $100 in it (I was very against this but it's what he wanted to do) then I started stressing over that and eating of course. Well it's what we do New Years eve anyway. Decided today that it's just the mail being slow- I was thinking he mailed it out sooner than he did. Anyway. the Holidays are over and now the real fun starts--this challenge! Biggest Loser starts uesday- can't wait for that!
> So I have 5 pounds to lose this challenge then I'll switch to maintaining



No problem, I'll move you to the loser team.  Remember everyone that you can move freely between the two teams whenever you want to.  



tigger813 said:


> Oops...made my protein drink and had a raspberry white Russian instead! Any protein there? Probably not! Oh well! Just put protein drink in the fridge for later!



Well, isn't there a little milk in a white Russian?  



drinkme said:


> TODAY is the day my whole family goes back to healthy eating.  It's only the afternoon and I can already feel the MASSIVE cravings for the sugar and fat.  I'm hoping it's going to go away in a few days.
> 
> My goal is to lose 5 pounds before our Disneyland trip in 3 weeks.   My next goal is to lose another 5 pounds.  I would like to eventually take 15-20 pounds off, but I'm just going to focus on 5 pounds at a time.
> 
> But my main focus is getting the family to stop craving the bad foods.  And somehow get my ds a high enough calorie intake eating healthy.



 drinkme.  Glad that your DS is doing better.  Sounds like a good plan to take care of the whole family!


----------



## lisah0711

pppiglet said:


> This is me.  I drink water and my stomach starts growling.  It's really hard for me to drink water at work.  Even if I put a glass on my desk, I get so busy I don't even think to drink it. Then there is the problem of going to the bathroom all the time. I don't have time and the bathroom is not close by.



BernardAndMissBianca gave you are great idea.  I also like to put a slice of lemon or orange in my water.  Gives it a hint of flavor.  



my3princes said:


> I made a very healthy dinner tonight that my entire family liked   That might just be a first  Got my 2 veggies in for the day, now working on water.  *I can do this and so can all of you*



You bet we all can!  



RutgersAlum said:


> Not sure if this is where I report stuff, but I've been a good Loser today.  Drank my H2O, did my first Firm video ever, and ate well.
> 
> Best part is, I convinced my dh to join in!  He's PedroPete3
> 
> GL to all of us!
> Michele/Rutgers



This is the place!   PedroPete3!



DisFam95 said:


> QOTD: Goal for this challenge is just to stick with it!  Keep with my journaling of my food/water/exercise.  To do my best and forgive myself when I'm not 'perfect' (like a small handful of M&M's)
> 
> I did so well today i think.  Got in my exercise early, had a healthy dinner, drank all my water and ate my 2 veggies!
> 
> I did have about 4 gummy sour worms and 8 m&m's over the evening...curse you candy.  I have such a sweet tooth!



But look at all the really healthy things you did too.  I would think such a small amount of candy might not do too much damage.  Remember you have to find something that you can live with long term to have lasting change.  Most weight loss programs let you have some planned treats.  



MJonesMBA2001 said:


> I want to join the LOSER'S team!! I sent a PM, but I thought I would post here and say hey.
> 
> So, hey!



 MJonesMBA2001!



ShortyNBug said:


> Hello all.  I was thinking we'd have a different post today to start things off but I must be wrong.
> 
> My goals:  Exercise at least 5 days a week.  Drink at least 64 ounces of water.  Track calories everyday!  And lose 25 pounds by my birthday.  (Which just happens to be the last day of the challenge!)
> 
> Off to a great start this morning.  Ricked the exercise and ate within my calorie range.  Oh, and I'm long past 64 ounces of water.



There was a new QOTD -- I think its way back on page 10 now and I will be posting another one today.  Sounds like you're off to a great start!  



ohMom said:


> hello losers!!





Mom2JPL said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm Ellen, 44 (since 12/20!) and a SAHM to Janet 6, Peter 4, and Lydia 3.  I know I can lose the weight (have done so several times  ), but I am determined to go all the way this time!  We're going to WDW 2/16 to celebrate Peter's 5th b'day and I'd like to be under 200 by then, and keep going 5 at a time after that until the end of the challenge.
> 
> I'm looking forward to dropping this weight and getting to know you all a little better.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



 Mom2JPL!



denise said:


> not a good start for me...got called to work for a medical emergency...customer needed their phone fixed! A call out on a holiday, wow, made great pay for working only 2 3/4 hours too! but that was short lived....
> 
> Then came home to find the water heater not working. neighbor and DH got it to come back on but something is really wrong. I did get my shower! and then spent the day shopping for water heaters and a new fridge (our freezer is dying too and if it dies the fridge goes with it ) Oh, the tv in the bedroom died too..but that will have to wait. We have had bad luck with all things electrical the last few months. A/C, computer monitor, back up hard drive all went out too.
> 
> So far the water heater is still working but we will get a new one soon.(in a day or two) It is really making weird spitting noises. My neighbor, who knows all, replaced his last week. His house is the same age as ours, 13 years...so it is time. Seems everyone in the neighborhood is doing it too.
> 
> Drinking my water but so much for going for a long walk. Does walking up and down the appliance isles count?
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day....



Sorry about your water heater and other appliances.    I wonder if you had some kind of a power surge or something to cause so many to go out at once?  



DisneyFam5 said:


> My goal is to lose 30 lbs by counting calories and working out. I've talked my husband, goofypete, into joining so I'll have a little extra support and competition!



 goofypete!  We have quite a few husband/wife teams this time around!  



Conway733 said:


> Hello All!  Loser here!  We are heading to the Outer Banks in May so I'd really like to shed some pounds before then.  I guess I'm confused.  It seems like this thread says we send the first weigh in today, and the other thread (sticky) says 1/8/10?  Good luck to all!
> 
> I bought the Biggest Loser game for the Wii.  I found it tough...but I haven't exercised in a while.  I think between the Wii, watching the show, and this thread I'll remain motivated!



 Conway733!



MelanieC said:


> I hope everyone had a great New Year today and remember we can all do this one step at a time.



Yes we can!


----------



## jimmduck

First trying to see if I finally got the clippie...


Linda


----------



## jimmduck

Nope - frustrating - I want it cause its just so darned cute!

Happy New Year everybody!  I am Linda - from snowy Nova Scotia, Canada

I did pretty well on the last challenge, though I have been battling some health issues (ongoing bouts of nausea/vomiting).  Had a wonderful holiday season though and am heading back to Disney on Thursday.

Will do the 5k and pray that I don't get swept.  I am still very slow and lost some training time,again, due to a really lousy illness between December 16 - December 23, it took a lot out of me.

Started some new medication that I hope will help and have a hydra scan scheduled for when I get back from Disney.

I am also planning to start the half - just for celebration.  I had hoped to do that this year, but illness interfered with the training.  

Next year for sure!

Goal is to continue to lose weight (I am still not quite at my first milestone as I gained 3.5 pounds over the holidays with extra points and less walking) and continue to train to get that Disney half next year.

Looking forward to this and am glad it is starting up so soon again.

I do get a little bogged down by this massive thread, but hope to do better at keeping up.

Linda


----------



## lisah0711

MelanieC said:


> It looks like the BL9 workout on 1/1/10 thread was a success.  I see lots of people including myself who pushed themselves to work out.  Do you guys want to move to the January exercise thread or do you want to continue a daily or weekly workout challenge?
> 
> *I know this challenge pushed me to work out, and I even did it late and finished at 11pm.  It might make us more accountable and we can still post our totals in the monthly exercise thread.  What do you guys think?  *I think I'll post one for tomorrow and we can decide tomorrow whether to just do the monthly or continue a little challenge thread for extra motivation.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.



I like the idea of adding something in addition to the monthly exercise challenge thread.  goldcupmom (Julie) did a great job running the monthly threads last year and we appreciate all she does.  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> My issue is that I'm wanting to eat things like ice cream to make it feel better, which of course is _not_ helpful to losing weight. Does anybody have any good home remedies for something like this? School starts back for students on Tuesday and I can't afford to be sick or not have a voice!



Sorry about your sore throat, Jessi.  How about some popicles?  They are low in calories and would soothe your throat.  



NC_Tink said:


> That will put me at a healthy weight for my height, bone structure and age and get my BMI well within a normal range.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing and losing with all my BL friends! This is a great community and a wonderful resource! Thanks all!
> 
> Okay - now I'm gonna go back and try to catch up on reading everyone's posts - I think I have about 7 more pages to go



That is a great goal!  There is a lot to read but it goes quickly.  I will be posting todays QOTD in a minute.  



cclovesdis said:


> Just came back from WW and had a great weigh-in. So, now that I know weight, I can post that I need to lose about 21.5 pounds to reach 117! I am so excited. I thought it would be at least 25. So my goal for BL 9 is to lose 21.5 pounds to reach 117 pounds. Can I just say that I absolutely love BL 9 (w/ the COWs) and all the exercise challenges?



Good news!    Isn't it wonderful when things are better than you thought?


----------



## lisah0711

jimmduck said:


> Nope - frustrating - I want it cause its just so darned cute!
> 
> Happy New Year everybody!  I am Linda - from snowy Nova Scotia, Canada
> 
> I did pretty well on the last challenge, though I have been battling some health issues (ongoing bouts of nausea/vomiting).  Had a wonderful holiday season though and am heading back to Disney on Thursday.
> 
> Will do the 5k and pray that I don't get swept.  I am still very slow and lost some training time,again, due to a really lousy illness between December 16 - December 23, it took a lot out of me.
> 
> Started some new medication that I hope will help and have a hydra scan scheduled for when I get back from Disney.
> 
> I am also planning to start the half - just for celebration.  I had hoped to do that this year, but illness interfered with the training.
> 
> Next year for sure!
> 
> Goal is to continue to lose weight (I am still not quite at my first milestone as I gained 3.5 pounds over the holidays with extra points and less walking) and continue to train to get that Disney half next year.
> 
> Looking forward to this and am glad it is starting up so soon again.
> 
> I do get a little bogged down by this massive thread, but hope to do better at keeping up.
> 
> Linda



Linda, you are almost there with the clippie -- there is a space between


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

The Today Show just announced that only 6% of Americans who make New Years Resolutions actually keep them.  

I guess to add on the the QOTD from yesterday...one of my goals is to not become a statistic! I'd rather be in that 6% instead of the 94%!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning BL 9 participants!

It's so great to see so many motivated folks in our challenge.  Please be sure and PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo, if you haven't already.  Our first official weigh-in for the challenge will be Friday, 1/8/10.  I hope that we have a lot of big losses this week after all our hard work.  

*Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*

To reach my goals this challenge I will journal every bite that passes my lips and exercise 30 minutes a day!  

I will wait for another day or two before we put up a group goal to give everyone a chance to tell us what they would like -- it is sounding like a group loss of 500 lbs is a good place to start?


----------



## tigger813

I'm soooo bad this morning. Finishing the last of the apple pie with a small scoop of light ice cream. At least I'm getting fruit and milk! LOL!

Will definitely work out today as it looks like we are snowed in. Gotta get my parents going on the WATP today. Of course Mom wants to go around the corner to get our Christmas trees we bought for next year. I really don't want to go out but I have the receipts and my name is on both trees! UGH!

Stay safe and warm everybody!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:
My plan is to do what I did last time as I was successful at it! Just need to get started on it. Hard with extra people in the house and my workout room being tied up most of the time. My house just isn't big enough! Also I didn't have all the extra goodies and treats in the house last round so I will need to get those out of the house as soon as possible. I'll have DH take some to work next week so I don't eat it! Though sweets don't have the pull they used to with me. I eat a bit of chocolate everyday which satisfies me.


----------



## mrsschlep

Hi... I'm a little late to the party, but better late then never!
My name is Jessi... I am a 31 yo mother of 3... ages almost 13, almost 10 and 6, and wife of 1 for almost 11 years! We live in Pa where I run an inhome daycare out of my house. About 3 years ago I lost 40 lbs and have since slowly put all but 3 lbs back on. I joined BL2 here on the dis but I think i only made it to the first weigh in before i quit. This time will be different... i am determined to lose this weight once and for all! I have the aid of my bodybugg right now... which i have fallen in love with!! Jennz... how are you doing with yours? How did you get the training session? I didn't see that when I signed up?

Anyway... I will be in WDW next weekend for a short 4 days... but while I am there I will be running the half marathon. This is my 3rd WDW half and i am super excited to beat my previous time. Even though I lost absolutely no weight while training this time....  

QOTD... My goal for this challenge is to stick with it to the end (I have issues with this) and to also lose 20 lbs! 

I like the overall goal of 500 lbs for the group... 

onward and downward...


----------



## ShortyNBug

I track my calories, record my exercise on a weekly calendar and a monthly one, and blog.  Those things all keep me accountable.  Not to mention the fact that pretty much everyone knows I'm trying to lose weight so I hate to mess up infront of anyone.


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD:  I plan to actively participate in this thread.  I plan to journal my food (all of it), and work on exercising 4 times a week (I'm basically a couch potato now).


----------



## jimmduck

I do have a plan!  Will continue to follow WW online, as I am doing well with that.

Need to chart points and food everyday.  I was not doing that over the holidays (though I was never really out of control like I was last year) - so I gained 3.5 pounds!  

And I am going to continue to work with my trainers (have two - one on line, who guides the marathoning and one in the gym who guides the strength training and conditioning).  Also got WI fit Plus for Christmas and the Biggest Loser for Wii - so I feel upbeat.

Just need to stay well...

Linda


----------



## jimmduck

and still no clippie dang it!

Linda


----------



## kidsrfun

Hi

Is it too late to join this group? I'm getting ready to start to Golds Gym 12 week Challenge (starts monday the 11th) and I thought this would be a great partner to that. I would definitely be on the loser team. I have 40 - 50 lbs to lose. If it's too late to join, I completely understand. Just thought I'd give it a try!

Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

wezee said:


> Need help.....Does anyone know why this subscribed thread does not update on my email?  Every other thread does...why not this one.  I even went inton my profile this morning to make sure my settings were correct. Any ideas???



I would unsubscribe and then subscribe again to see if that fixes it.    If that doesn't work let us know and we will have ohMom our WISH moderator help you out.



Riverhill said:


> *Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?  My goal is to lose 30 pounds for this challenge.
> 
> And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?
> 
> I like the idea of retaining 80% of the group.
> 
> I spent the day buy new clothes for my new job. Even at my current weight of 190 I think is important to love what you look like in your clothes. Hopefully I'll have to buy new clothes this spring when these are all to big for me.  My DD is my motivator. She is my twin except she is 135lbs.  When I looks at her I see the girl I use to be and can be again give or take 25 years.*



You can be like your daughter, only better thanks to those years of experience!  



CinderellasSister said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  I'm still reading through everyone's posts, but wanted to stop and intgroduce myself.  My name is Cynthia and I'm married with 2 wonderful kids, ages 8 & 6.  I'm an office manager for a surgical center, so I wind up sitting behind a desk for the majority of my days.  I have kept on the baby weight since having the kids and can't seem to get it off.  I do have a Wii Fit that I need to dust off and start using again. I have two motivations for myself this year, 2 trips planned to Disney.  First will be in Feb, so I'm hoping to realize some of my goal by then.  Second will be my first Disney cruise in Dec.  I want to be comfortable at the pool and at castaway cay.
> So my goal for this challange is to lose 25 pounds.  I have a larger overall goal, but i'm trying to be realistic for this challenge so I don't lose hope.
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there.  I know we can do this!



Good idea with the realistic goal -- it never hurts to divide those big goals up into smaller ones!  



Where'sPiglet? said:


> The Today Show just announced that only 6% of Americans who make New Years Resolutions actually keep them.
> 
> I guess to add on the the QOTD from yesterday...one of my goals is to not become a statistic! I'd rather be in that 6% instead of the 94%!



That's a great goal!    Did they say how long until people usually gave it up?  I read somewhere that most people will give it up by mid-February.  Okay, BL participants, don't let this happen to you!  



tigger813 said:


> I'm soooo bad this morning. Finishing the last of the apple pie with a small scoop of light ice cream. At least I'm getting fruit and milk! LOL!
> 
> Will definitely work out today as it looks like we are snowed in. Gotta get my parents going on the WATP today. Of course Mom wants to go around the corner to get our Christmas trees we bought for next year. I really don't want to go out but I have the receipts and my name is on both trees! UGH!
> 
> Stay safe and warm everybody!



Well, at least it was the last of the pie!   



mrsschlep said:


> Anyway... I will be in WDW next weekend for a short 4 days... but while I am there I will be running the half marathon. This is my 3rd WDW half and i am super excited to beat my previous time. Even though I lost absolutely no weight while training this time....
> 
> QOTD... My goal for this challenge is to stick with it to the end (I have issues with this) and to also lose 20 lbs!
> 
> I like the overall goal of 500 lbs for the group...
> 
> onward and downward...



Good luck with the half marathon next week-end!  A couple of our other participants will be there, too.  Chime in if you are running the half or marathon next week-end and inspire us all!  



ShortyNBug said:


> I track my calories, record my exercise on a weekly calendar and a monthly one, and blog.  Those things all keep me accountable.  *Not to mention the fact that pretty much everyone knows I'm trying to lose weight so I hate to mess up infront of anyone*.



Yes, I read that is a stategy to help you keep your goals -- why will we do it for everyone but ourselves?


----------



## lisah0711

jimmduck said:


> and still no clippie dang it!
> 
> Linda



Sent you a PM -- see if that works and if not, we will get ohMom to help you.



kidsrfun said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it too late to join this group? I'm getting ready to start to Golds Gym 12 week Challenge (starts monday the 11th) and I thought this would be a great partner to that. I would definitely be on the loser team. I have 40 - 50 lbs to lose. If it's too late to join, I completely understand. Just thought I'd give it a try!
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!



 kidsrfun!  It's never too late to join one of our challenges!  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo, if you haven't already!


----------



## jimmduck

mullysisters said:


> Sadly, on Christmas Eve, I lost my 18yr old cat "Magnus".
> He has been my confident for a lot of my adult life, thru some very hard times, the understanding that I wouldn't have the fairy tale husband and little ones, loss of my Nana and many other difficult times. I haven't really had any support, Magnus being "just a cat" that's him below with my Dsis.
> Sis and I love Disney but cannot get there as often as we would like. Last trip was a surprise 50th birthday to CSR from my Dsis. What a great time we had.
> I'm hoping to exercise more, eat better and lose about 12-15lbs.
> Thanks to everyone who designed this challenge and those who run it!



Kelly I am so sorry that you lost your baby at such a time of year especially.  I had to put down a cat nearly 21 years old in December of 2003, I truly understand.  

Seven months later we adopted another little black and white guy we call Oreo - actually a big guy - he weighs 19 pounds and is, himself, on kitty weight watchers - lol.  He does not take Pippin's place, or Tank's (the other guy I lost at 14 years in 1997) but has one of his own.

I wish you great health and happiness this year.

Linda


----------



## pjlla

Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?

Well.... I guess my plan would be to continue to journal all of my food and exercise for a minimum of 30 minutes per day, 6 days per week.  Actually, 30 minutes is low for me... I usually get in at least 45 minutes.  If I journal EVERY BITE it is very effective.  

Good morning!  I hope everyone is doing well!  I had a bit of a splurge with lemon meringue pie and a few cookies last night... not planned and a bit over my points, but right back on plan today!  (BTW, the pie was SO worth it but the cookies were NOT).  

Not much more to share here.  Still at my Mom's and having fun with the family.  We are exchanging gifts with my cousins and aunts/uncles today.  It is always fun since we have "rules" about the gifts.  

Gotta run......................P


----------



## jimmduck

clippie try again...

Linda


----------



## jbm02

For those of you who have been successful at the BL (or WW, etc etc) before, can you offer any recommendations for journalling?  I purchased a small notebook just for this but am not sure - is that what most people do?  Is there a template that most followed til they got into the hang of it?  I don't have access to my laptop while at work so using that is not really an option - unless I write it down during the day and then transfer it over later.  I am just afraid that  I will get lazy and then I'll have something written here, there and everywhere - and I'll lose accountability of myself.  
I read Lynsey's online journal/blog.  OMG.    I would love to do something like that but it is totally beyond my limited computer skills.  But it is really awesome and what a great way to be accountable to oneself!!
Thanks for your suggestions - I am totally new at this!! 
Jude


----------



## 3_disprincesses

*Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*

I missed out on answering yesterday's QOTD so I will respond to yesterdays and todays:

I'm hoping this challenge will motivate me to not only exercise but to just be more active all together.  

My GOALS...Learn how to fit physical activity in to my already overwhelming daily routine.

My PLAN...Journal everything - what I eat, what I drink, what I do.  

Seeing on paper how it all comes together and creates lower numbers on the scale each week will hopefully lead to a skinnier and healthier me!

♥ Theresa


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

I still have no chippie either...no idea why!  

As for the QOTD my plan is to make sure I pack for the gym the night before, this keeps me more accountable to going in the morning and it gives me more time to sleep in!!!  

I need to get to the gym today and go grocery shopping, I guess I need to get rid of a ton of bad food I have in the cabinets.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  Yes I have a plan!!    I'll record everything I eat in Bob my BodyBugg  and have a 1000 calorie deficit each day.

Tracey - you're the one who would post that you had a handful of m&ms right?  I started having a few b/c of that and it keeps the chocolate beast at bay!

mrsschlep...I got an email to schedule it, if you want me to I can pm it to you...one coaching session is complimentary and I highly recommend it!  I didn't think I'd get much out of it but I did.


----------



## cclovesdis

My plan is:
- stick with WW and get in a lot of exercise (at least 10 APs a week).
- check in with this thread frequently.
- get in the COWs.
- walk 10,000 steps per day.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*

I love EXCEL. A couple of years ago when I lost weight, I used EXCEL to keep track of weight and exercise. I started a new spreadsheet on the 1st. I added a graph this time so that I can see the correlation betweeen excercise and weight loss. Last time I really focused on miles as my cardio consisted of walking and running, but this time I'm going to focus on minutes, and not get as hung up on the miles. We re-joined the Y so I have lots of equipment choices available.

The other thing I did in the past that worked was to read The French Don't Diet Plan. I'm going to re-read it this time. What I really got out of it the first time was portion control and learning to eat real food and less processed food. It will be interesting to see what I get out of it this time since I have recently stopped eating meat.

Thanks for the water tips. Drinking water is definitely a challenge for me.

Hope everyone is staying warm, and good luck to everyone getting ready to run 5ks, etc!
Rose


----------



## MelanieC

jimmduck said:


> clippie try again...
> 
> Linda



Hi Linda,

Go back and delete what you have.  Copy the URL again and in your edit signature box click on the little icon at the top that is yellow with a sun and mountains. When you put your cursor over the top of the picture it says "insert image".  Then clear out what is already in there and then paste the url that lisa provided.  If you need the url again just right click on any of the pictures in anyone's signature and click properties.  Copy the url listed. 


Good luck, you'll get it soon


----------



## MelanieC

I'll catch up with the QOTD's when I come back this afternoon.  We are getting ready to go out for our "New Year's Eve dinner" at a Japanese Hibatchi.  We were supposed to go on NYE, but we had to cancel since DD17 realized she was working that night and couldn't get someone to cover the shift (can you imagine no one wanting to take her shift on NYE? lol).


----------



## jenanderson

*Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*

I will say that yesterday's first weigh in to get my starting weight was a horrible eye-opener.   I knew I was avoiding the scale for a reason but the time to avoid things has come to an end.  I know that I am going to have to stick to these plans if I hope to lose the weight.

1.  Go to WW meetings and stick to the WW plan.
2.  Record and be accountable for EVERYTHING I eat.
3.  Work out 5 days a week as a minimum!

I am looking forward to all the advice, support and guidance of this site!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD

In the past I would lose enough to feel comfortable then slack off.  This time I want to reach my goal.  I am really motivated and so is DH.  My youngest is even on board with eating more healthy  My other 2 boys can eat anything and never gain.  So I guess the fact that this is a family endeavor will help too


----------



## NC_Tink

*Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?*  My goal for this challenge is to lose 25 lbs. and get back to exercising 5 - 6 times per week.

*And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?* I think 400lbs. for the group is a realistic goal 



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning BL 9 participants!
> *Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*



Journaling all of my food. I like Sparkpeople and yesterday got back on there and started putting in all of my food. Along with journaling (and therefore not over eating) -- just getting back to the gym and doing my WATP on a regular basis. If I do that - I should be able to reach my goal.


----------



## corinnak

Linda - I will jump in and try to help as well.    Copy this and paste it in your signature:

[*IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b16/lisah0711/BL9.jpg[/IMG]

Then delete the *
Then click the Preview Signature button - you will see right away if it worked or not.

Best of luck!




jbm02 said:


> For those of you who have been successful at the BL (or WW, etc etc) before, can you offer any recommendations for journalling?  I purchased a small notebook just for this but am not sure - is that what most people do?  Is there a template that most followed til they got into the hang of it?
> Jude



Hi Jude - I know that different journals work for different people.  Are you tracking calories?  Points?  Something else?  The small Weight Watcher's journal is what I used before I got into the etools.  I liked that it was portable.  There are some great journals on Amazon - maybe you could use the "search inside this book" feature to get an idea of how you'd like to set up your notebook.  Someone posted a link to the DietMinder food journal a few days ago and I thought it looked awesome.




MelanieC said:


> I'll catch up with the QOTD's when I come back this afternoon.  We are getting ready to go out for our "New Year's Eve dinner" at a Japanese Hibatchi.  We were supposed to go on NYE, but we had to cancel since DD17 realized she was working that night and couldn't get someone to cover the shift (can you imagine no one wanting to take her shift on NYE? lol).



Have fun at your NYE dinner!  Sonds like fun.  I can not imagine no one wanting to take her shift on NYE!  Kids these days, I tell ya!  

*Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*

I just PM'ed my starting weight to Shannon.  I lost a pound between the challenges!  Which is not going to win me the title of Biggest Loser, although at this time of year, I kind of feel like since I'd normally gain about 6 pounds, it's like losing 7 pounds in 2 weeks.  Right?  No?  No.  Oh well. 

So my plan for reaching my goals.  As Stephen Colbert would say:

"Stay the course."  There's no finish line.  There's just doing what I'm doing, and that's the way it is going to be from now on.  I may have more points.  I may have fewer points.  But I do have points and I do need to track them regardless of how many or how few I have.  If getting a concussion last year taught me anything, it's that I really, really can't remember numbers, so don't even try.

This is what got me here and this is what I will continue to do:

1.  Track my food intake, even after I reach goal.  
2.  Have races on the calendar to look forward to and train for.
3.  Strength train on most of the non-running days of the week, whether at Bodypump class, with a DVD, or in the weight room.  I also plan to stay after Bodypump and try Cardio Kickboxing at least once, and try some Pilates Reformer training sessions.
4.   I have a few books about maintenance that I am going to study, along with continuing to read blogs, journals, books and magazines about health, weight loss and fitness.
5.  I've joined a "FIT Club" at the YMCA - hopefully this will give me even more friends interested in health and fitness, as well as access to a trainer and some fitness testing.
6.  Continue to banish negative self-talk.  I have learned so much in the past year, but one of the most important things is that I can't HATE myself to a better place.

Oh, and I just PM'ed my weight from Thursday to Shannon.  I am down since the end of the last challenge, which is a small victory. I retook the WW quiz and got bumped down to 19 daily points a few weeks ago.  Eeek.  It's to the point of being livable, though.  For which I am grateful!


----------



## beansf

corinnak said:


> 6.  Continue to banish negative self-talk.  I have learned so much in the past year, but one of the most important things is that I can't HATE myself to a better place.



Oh, that is a good one. I am going to remember that. 

I haven't had a chance to answer the QOTD yet, because I have been too busy reading everyone's answers. But, I am hoping to lose 15.6 lbs. by tracking all of my food and exercising every day. I think I also need to commit to tracking my food once I hit maintenance.


----------



## donac

QOTD   My plan for this challenge is:

1. Journal all my food
2 Work up to 10,000 steps a day (I am at 4000 to 5000 a day right now
3. Try to get in 3 more yoga work outs at home besides the one I take on Thursday night.  These don't have to be a full hour.
4 Follow the COW each week
5 Don't be too hard on me when I slide


----------



## wezee

I think I figured out why I was not getting the emails from this thread......apparently my DH subscribes to way more thread than I thought, because we had reached our max of 1000 subscribed threads.  I just deleted a whole bunch and we will see.  I was so freaking out because every ones goals and comments keep me energized and I don't want to miss a thing.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jimmduck said:


> and still no clippie dang it!
> 
> Linda



wrap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  around the link you have, with no spaces. It should work.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?
*

I don't really have a plan, I need one though.
I guess follow cow, post here as often as I can for motivation, work out. Deal with my foodie issues one choice at a time.
I did decline DH's offer to buy krispy kreme today and ate cherrios instead!


----------



## leamom2princesses

today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?

1. Record everything I consume into Sparkpeople
2. Complete the couch 2 5K program
3. Work in Wii Fit on non-running days at least 2 other days of the week.
4. Once per week go to the fitness center for strenth training. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed on the C25K program.  Hopefully the weather will cooperate.  The back up plan is to do more Wii Fit.  I really want to be able to run a 5k before April though.


----------



## TAKitty

today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?

I plan to "walk" to Disney for excercise. 
I plan to drink only two sodas a day.

That's it for now.


----------



## DisFam95

I'm out at the museum of nature and science today. Got my bottle of water but it's now empty. Had a turkey sandwich no mayo and fruit at the cafe. Did not eat any of my sons cheetos or nachos!!  

Poured out the rest of the egg nog!!!

My plan is to journal (bought a cute little journal at target that's pink with red apples on it. Commit to my workouts!  Be active on here!  

Well gotta run to the next exhibit..kids are done on the Dino dig!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?

my plan for this is:

1.Go back an a WW plan weather I decide to actually go to the meeting or do it on my own but I have to track my food or I mess up.
2. Do the 8 glasses of water per day because it does help no matter how much I try and deny it.
3. Stock my house with food that is on program and a few treats that wont kill my points
4. Start walking again.   My goal this week is to take the dog for a walk around the neighborhood each day.  

Get my life back in order.  We have moved 3 times in 5 months and I just feel like everything is so disorganized.   Now that the weather is cooler and I cant spend every day at the beach or Disney I can get this done.  LOL.


----------



## ElizK

I'd like to join ya'll.  I'd like to lose 40lbs total by the time my DD17 graduates high school at the beginning of June.  I'll be happy with 30, but shooting for 40. 

I've been cutting back portions for the past 6 days, and have exercised 4 of the last 6 (haven't done it yet today, but will).  And I'm cutting out the grazing between meals. 

I'm 41, married, and have two daughters - 17 and 14. I work part-time, and will be starting full-time classes at the local junior college in two weeks (that alone ought to help keep me out of the kitchen!).


----------



## tmfranlk

*Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*

My plan is:
1. Return to tracking all of my food at Sparkpeople again
2. Push for at leat 5 days of exercise each week
3. Listen to the living conscience I have in the form of my 6yo DD who always asks if I've exercised, eaten healthy things, not eaten nuts (I have diverticulosis). I need to take lessons from her.


----------



## 50sjayne

> Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?
> 
> And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?



Lose 5 pounds then maintain.

I think a group goal is helpful.

Was hard to stay active at work tonight as it slowed to a snails crawl when the big game came on, ( I live in Eugene Oregon and the ducks were in the Rose Bowl) pretty much right after I started my shift. The quietness of the store was like a death knell of course when they lost. I hadn't seen it that quiet and depressed in the store since Bush was elected the second time. 
On the plus side I talked to my daughter and she got her card with the money and another gift I had sent her before Christmas. Was up till 2 after doing my annual Holiday Rage a little late this year. I dunno-- it started with husband not wanting to do the volunteer thing. It's all settled now, I got us all signed up to help organize a food pantry for the relief nursery. So between now and our trip I need to pay off $2000 credit card balance, lose 5 pounds and get son enrolled in college. No problem....


----------



## pppiglet

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hey stranger!!!!! glad you are here!
> 
> Water - I have found the best solution for me is to drink 8 oz right before I eat, like when I'm prepping. Then another 8-16 ounces with meals. Then you don't have the bathroom factor because the food absorbs some of the liquids, the water before the meal fills you up a bit so you eat less.



Thanks!  That's what I'm thinking I'm going to do.  Right before my dinner I'm going to drink a cup of water.  Yesterday I made a light Turkey Chili, low in everything, but it tasted so good I couldn't just eat one bowl!  I need portion control, so I need to force me to drink some water before I eat.  

I skipped dinner though and finished of the Xmas M & M's to get them out of the house.  My official start is Monday.  I never start dieting on New Years weekend!


----------



## pppiglet

> Here is California all the major restaurants have to have a calorie list available. Nothing is worse then going to CCF (cheescake) and have them hand you that along with the menu. Sure makes you change your order



Yeah...nothing like going to Red Robin and finding out my favorite salad has just as much fat and calories as a burger!  In fact, you can hardly find anything under 1000 calories to order!


----------



## pppiglet

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I have a sore throat that caused me to miss an event this weekend. Well, that doesn't even begin to describe it. The pain is excruciating, and it's all the way up the side of my throat and into my ear. It is like this stabbing/burning pain. It's the worst when I yawn, swallow, or sneeze. I did go to the doc yesterday and she couldn't see anything, even though the gland on my neck was swollen and tender. She did prescribe an antibiotic for if I start running a fever, but I haven't taken it. I have started taking a decongestant and am using Tylenol and a Chloraseptic spray for the pain with only modest success.
> 
> My issue is that I'm wanting to eat things like ice cream to make it feel better, which of course is _not_ helpful to losing weight. Does anybody have any good home remedies for something like this? School starts back for students on Tuesday and I can't afford to be sick or not have a voice!



Eat sugar free Jello instead of ice cream!  Drink warm tea, not hot tea as it might irritate it more.  To stay healthy, I find the more sugar and carbs I cut from my diet, the less I am sick.  As soon as I start to eat crap, I'll get a cold. (which is why I usually get sick at Xmas time....to much fudge and cookies!)



> Copy this and paste it in your signature:
> 
> [*IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b16/lisah0711/BL9.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Then delete the *
> Then click the Preview Signature button - you will see right away if it worked or not.


This is the way that worked for me to get it in my sig.


----------



## jimmduck

Yes, yes, yes!   Think I got it!

Thanks everybody.

No running today - snow, freezing rain, just cannot leave the house.

Linda


----------



## jimmduck

jbm02 said:


> For those of you who have been successful at the BL (or WW, etc etc) before, can you offer any recommendations for journalling?  I purchased a small notebook just for this but am not sure - is that what most people do?  Is there a template that most followed til they got into the hang of it?  I don't have access to my laptop while at work so using that is not really an option - unless I write it down during the day and then transfer it over later.  I am just afraid that  I will get lazy and then I'll have something written here, there and everywhere - and I'll lose accountability of myself.
> I read Lynsey's online journal/blog.  OMG.    I would love to do something like that but it is totally beyond my limited computer skills.  But it is really awesome and what a great way to be accountable to oneself!!
> Thanks for your suggestions - I am totally new at this!!
> Jude





A notebook would be fine - just write down everything you eat - and I mean everything.  If you bite it, write it.  If you drink it, ink it!

That really helps me.  I gained a few pounds over Christmas because I was not doing this.

I do follow WW online, but here in Canada, I cannot get it on my Blackberry yet.  So I use a pen and paper.

If you are counting points, write your point allowance for the day, then subtract as you eat like a bankbook.  If you add bonus or activity points, deposit them.

If you are counting calories, do so diligently.

That is the biggest key to any success I have had to date.

Linda - so glad to have the clippie - it is soooo cute!


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning BL 9 participants!
> 
> It's so great to see so many motivated folks in our challenge.  Please be sure and PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo, if you haven't already.  Our first official weigh-in for the challenge will be Friday, 1/8/10.  I hope that we have a lot of big losses this week after all our hard work.
> 
> *Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*
> I will wait for another day or two before we put up a group goal to give everyone a chance to tell us what they would like -- it is sounding like a group loss of 500 lbs is a good place to start?



Just popping in at the library because my computer is not working well at all.  I'm calling the geek squad monday.  I thought I'd have time to read through all the posts, but have been on 25 min, and have a few pages left.  It's so great to have such a big group to motivate each other.  

My plan to reach my goals is to also journal all my food, go to ww each week, and exercise at least 5 days/ week, and do the wish exercise challenge.  

Wish I had more time, but the library is closing.  Have a great night, drink that water, and eat those vegies.


----------



## MaryAz

QOTD
Check out Sparkpeople or journal eating/drinking/exercise
Find my pedometer-keep checking Ebay for a Bodybugg
Stay up to date with thei thread
Carry my own snacks to places where I would buy


----------



## tmfranlk

Here comes the first big test....We're headed to Cheeburger Cheeburger in a few minutes for dinner. However, I've already checked the menu, figured out my order and will ask for a box to bring home half of my burger for tomorrow. With all that, I'll still be on the low end of my calories for the day. If I'm later, I can snack on veggies or something else good like that and not blow my day.


----------



## jennz

tmfranlk said:


> Here comes the first big test....We're headed to Cheeburger Cheeburger in a few minutes for dinner. However, I've already checked the menu, figured out my order and will ask for a box to bring home half of my burger for tomorrow. With all that, I'll still be on the low end of my calories for the day. If I'm later, I can snack on veggies or something else good like that and not blow my day.



Great planning Tia!


----------



## Riverhill

*My plan to stay reach my goal is to be more organized in my life.  I have planned out and bought all the meals my family will be eating for the week ( including healthy snacks).  I have found it is easy to be sloppy with my diet when the rest of my life is out of order. I'm spending this weekend cleaning and organizing my home. *


----------



## Rose&Mike

Riverhill said:


> *My plan to stay reach my goal is to be more organized in my life.  I have planned out and bought all the meals my family will be eating for the week ( including healthy snacks).  I have found it is easy to be sloppy with my diet when the rest of my life is out of order. I'm spending this weekend cleaning and organizing my home. *



You make a great point. We eat way too much takeout, mostly because at the end of the day I don't have the energy to come up with a plan. I really like to cook, it's the figuring out what to cook that's hard. We're kind of in transition right now, because DS is home from college for another week, but I think I need to start planning meals for the week on Sundays. We eat healthier when we're not eating so much takeout.


----------



## tigger813

Had some frozen fish for lunch and we just had chicken veggie chili with low fat Mexican cheese and corn muffins. Topping that off with a mango margarita. Surprisingly I was down .4 this morning. After I did the 2 mile WATP!

DD2 probably has an ear infection or double. Gotta call our drs office in the morning to be seen. Slight fever and pulling on her ear. Motrin has done the trick right now. She's still full of energy though! And ate all of her supper!

We're watching the Rockette's Holiday Celebration DVD. Girls are enjoying it. We are planning on playing Sorry Sliders again in a few minutes. Hoping to get more workouts in tomorrow. We tried out some of our new Wii games. Need to do the BL game and the EA Sports Active More Workouts tomorrow. Only planning on going out to the drs if necessary tomorrow. May go to church if it's not snowing in the morning. Had 3-4 inches today!

All right. Back to the show now!


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> Good morning!  I hope everyone is doing well!  I had a bit of a splurge with lemon meringue pie and a few cookies last night... not planned and a bit over my points, but right back on plan today!  (BTW, the pie was SO worth it but the cookies were NOT).



Don't you hate it when you overindulge and then realize it wasn't worth it?    I'm sure you will get right back on track again!  



jimmduck said:


> clippie try again...
> 
> Linda



Looks like you've go it now!  



jbm02 said:


> For those of you who have been successful at the BL (or WW, etc etc) before, can you offer any recommendations for journalling?  I purchased a small notebook just for this but am not sure - is that what most people do?  Is there a template that most followed til they got into the hang of it?  I don't have access to my laptop while at work so using that is not really an option - unless I write it down during the day and then transfer it over later.  I am just afraid that  I will get lazy and then I'll have something written here, there and everywhere - and I'll lose accountability of myself.
> I read Lynsey's online journal/blog.  OMG.    I would love to do something like that but it is totally beyond my limited computer skills.  But it is really awesome and what a great way to be accountable to oneself!!
> Thanks for your suggestions - I am totally new at this!!
> Jude



Jude, it will take you awhile to figure out what works for you.  I did a manual notebook that I carted around with me and I've done computer (WW and Sparkpeople).  Right now I'm doing sparkpeople.  It seems to be easiest for me.  It sounds like a notebook would be a good place to start for you since you can't access the computer during the day.  



3_disprincesses said:


> *Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*
> 
> I missed out on answering yesterday's QOTD so I will respond to yesterdays and todays:
> 
> I'm hoping this challenge will motivate me to not only exercise but to just be more active all together.
> 
> My GOALS...Learn how to fit physical activity in to my already overwhelming daily routine.
> 
> My PLAN...Journal everything - what I eat, what I drink, what I do.
> 
> Seeing on paper how it all comes together and creates lower numbers on the scale each week will hopefully lead to a skinnier and healthier me!
> 
> ♥ Theresa



Sounds like a great plan!  



Peace.love.mickey said:


> I still have no chippie either...no idea why!
> 
> As for the QOTD my plan is to make sure I pack for the gym the night before, this keeps me more accountable to going in the morning and it gives me more time to sleep in!!!
> 
> I need to get to the gym today and go grocery shopping, I guess I need to get rid of a ton of bad food I have in the cabinets.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Looks like you found your clippie, too!  



jennz said:


> QOTD:  Yes I have a plan!!    I'll record everything I eat in Bob my BodyBugg  and have a 1000 calorie deficit each day.
> 
> Tracey - you're the one who would post that you had a handful of m&ms right?  I started having a few b/c of that and it keeps the chocolate beast at bay!
> 
> mrsschlep...I got an email to schedule it, if you want me to I can pm it to you...one coaching session is complimentary and I highly recommend it!  I didn't think I'd get much out of it but I did.



How are you liking Bob the Bodybugg?  



cclovesdis said:


> My plan is:
> - stick with WW and get in a lot of exercise (at least 10 APs a week).
> - check in with this thread frequently.
> - get in the COWs.
> - walk 10,000 steps per day.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



You'll be on your way in no time! 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*
> 
> I love EXCEL. A couple of years ago when I lost weight, I used EXCEL to keep track of weight and exercise. I started a new spreadsheet on the 1st. I added a graph this time so that I can see the correlation betweeen excercise and weight loss. Last time I really focused on miles as my cardio consisted of walking and running, but this time I'm going to focus on minutes, and not get as hung up on the miles. We re-joined the Y so I have lots of equipment choices available.
> 
> The other thing I did in the past that worked was to read The French Don't Diet Plan. I'm going to re-read it this time. What I really got out of it the first time was portion control and learning to eat real food and less processed food. It will be interesting to see what I get out of it this time since I have recently stopped eating meat.
> 
> Thanks for the water tips. Drinking water is definitely a challenge for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm, and good luck to everyone getting ready to run 5ks, etc!
> Rose





MelanieC said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Go back and delete what you have.  Copy the URL again and in your edit signature box click on the little icon at the top that is yellow with a sun and mountains. When you put your cursor over the top of the picture it says "insert image".  Then clear out what is already in there and then paste the url that lisa provided.  If you need the url again just right click on any of the pictures in anyone's signature and click properties.  Copy the url listed.
> 
> 
> Good luck, you'll get it soon



Thanks for jumping in with the technical help, MelanieC!  



jenanderson said:


> I will say that yesterday's first weigh in to get my starting weight was a horrible eye-opener.   I knew I was avoiding the scale for a reason but the time to avoid things has come to an end.  I know that I am going to have to stick to these plans if I hope to lose the weight.



I know you can do it!  



my3princes said:


> QOTD
> 
> In the past I would lose enough to feel comfortable then slack off.  This time I want to reach my goal.  I am really motivated and so is DH.  My youngest is even on board with eating more healthy  My other 2 boys can eat anything and never gain.  So I guess the fact that this is a family endeavor will help too



Wow!  Isn't it nice to have the whole family on board?  



NC_Tink said:


> *Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?*  My goal for this challenge is to lose 25 lbs. and get back to exercising 5 - 6 times per week.
> 
> *And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?* I think 400lbs. for the group is a realistic goal
> 
> Journaling all of my food. I like Sparkpeople and yesterday got back on there and started putting in all of my food. Along with journaling (and therefore not over eating) -- just getting back to the gym and doing my WATP on a regular basis. If I do that - I should be able to reach my goal.



I bet you will make your goal.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I don't know how I missed subscribing to this thread...but I did so now I have to go back and read all 19 pages! I'll be catching up tomorrow! I have a big goal for this year, and I'm eager to get the scaling moving onward and downward! 

In the meantime, I hope everyone is excited and ready!

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

corinnak said:


> So my plan for reaching my goals.  As Stephen Colbert would say:  "Stay the course."  There's no finish line.  There's just doing what I'm doing, and that's the way it is going to be from now on.



Yep, going to be doing this for the rest of our lives in one form or another.  



beansf said:


> I haven't had a chance to answer the QOTD yet, because I have been too busy reading everyone's answers. But, I am hoping to lose 15.6 lbs. by tracking all of my food and exercising every day. I think I also need to commit to tracking my food once I hit maintenance.



Tracking becomes much easier as you get used to it.  



donac said:


> QOTD   My plan for this challenge is:
> 
> 1. Journal all my food
> 2 Work up to 10,000 steps a day (I am at 4000 to 5000 a day right now
> 3. Try to get in 3 more yoga work outs at home besides the one I take on Thursday night.  These don't have to be a full hour.
> 4 Follow the COW each week
> 5* Don't be too hard on me when I slide*



This is one that we need to all remember!  



wezee said:


> I think I figured out why I was not getting the emails from this thread......apparently my DH subscribes to way more thread than I thought, because we had reached our max of 1000 subscribed threads.  I just deleted a whole bunch and we will see.  I was so freaking out because every ones goals and comments keep me energized and I don't want to miss a thing.



Glad you got it figured out!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?
> *
> 
> I don't really have a plan, I need one though.
> I guess follow cow, post here as often as I can for motivation, work out. Deal with my foodie issues one choice at a time.
> *I did decline DH's offer to buy krispy kreme today and ate cherrios instead*!



Good job!  



TAKitty said:


> today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?
> 
> I plan to "walk" to Disney for excercise.
> I plan to drink only two sodas a day.
> 
> That's it for now.



Well, how far is it to WDW from Michigan?  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?
> 
> my plan for this is:
> 
> 1.Go back an a WW plan weather I decide to actually go to the meeting or do it on my own but I have to track my food or I mess up.
> 2. Do the 8 glasses of water per day because it does help no matter how much I try and deny it.
> 3. Stock my house with food that is on program and a few treats that wont kill my points
> 4. Start walking again.   My goal this week is to take the dog for a walk around the neighborhood each day.
> 
> *Get my life back in order.  We have moved 3 times in 5 months and I just feel like everything is so disorganized. *  Now that the weather is cooler and I cant spend every day at the beach or Disney I can get this done.  LOL.



Wow!  That is a lot of moving.  



ElizK said:


> I'd like to join ya'll.  I'd like to lose 40lbs total by the time my DD17 graduates high school at the beginning of June.  I'll be happy with 30, but shooting for 40.
> 
> I've been cutting back portions for the past 6 days, and have exercised 4 of the last 6 (haven't done it yet today, but will).  And I'm cutting out the grazing between meals.
> 
> I'm 41, married, and have two daughters - 17 and 14. I work part-time, and will be starting full-time classes at the local junior college in two weeks (that alone ought to help keep me out of the kitchen!).



 ElizK!  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo, if you haven't already.  Thanks for joining our challenge.



tmfranlk said:


> *Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*
> 
> My plan is:
> 1. Return to tracking all of my food at Sparkpeople again
> 2. Push for at leat 5 days of exercise each week
> 3.* Listen to the living conscience I have in the form of my 6yo DD who always asks if I've exercised, eaten healthy things, not eaten nuts (I have diverticulosis). I need to take lessons from her.*



Oh, I always hate it when my DS uses my own words against me!  



50sjayne said:


> Lose 5 pounds then maintain.
> 
> I think a group goal is helpful.
> 
> Was hard to stay active at work tonight as it slowed to a snails crawl when the big game came on, ( I live in Eugene Oregon and the ducks were in the Rose Bowl) pretty much right after I started my shift. The quietness of the store was like a death knell of course when they lost. I hadn't seen it that quiet and depressed in the store since Bush was elected the second time.
> On the plus side I talked to my daughter and she got her card with the money and another gift I had sent her before Christmas. Was up till 2 after doing my annual Holiday Rage a little late this year. I dunno-- it started with husband not wanting to do the volunteer thing. It's all settled now, I got us all signed up to help organize a food pantry for the relief nursery. So between now and our trip I need to pay off $2000 credit card balance, lose 5 pounds and get son enrolled in college. No problem....



Glad your daughter received her money -- that is one thing off the list.  



pppiglet said:


> Yeah...nothing like going to Red Robin and finding out my favorite salad has just as much fat and calories as a burger!  In fact, you can hardly find anything under 1000 calories to order!



I guess it is better to know before you eat it!  



mikamah said:


> Just popping in at the library because my computer is not working well at all.  I'm calling the geek squad monday.  I thought I'd have time to read through all the posts, but have been on 25 min, and have a few pages left.  It's so great to have such a big group to motivate each other.
> 
> My plan to reach my goals is to also journal all my food, go to ww each week, and exercise at least 5 days/ week, and do the wish exercise challenge.
> 
> Wish I had more time, but the library is closing.  Have a great night, drink that water, and eat those vegies.



Hope that your computer woes are behind you soon!  



MaryAz said:


> QOTD
> Check out Sparkpeople or journal eating/drinking/exercise
> Find my pedometer-keep checking Ebay for a Bodybugg
> Stay up to date with thei thread
> *Carry my own snacks to places where I would buy*



That will save you some money, too.  



tmfranlk said:


> Here comes the first big test....We're headed to Cheeburger Cheeburger in a few minutes for dinner. However, I've already checked the menu, figured out my order and will ask for a box to bring home half of my burger for tomorrow. With all that, I'll still be on the low end of my calories for the day. If I'm later, I can snack on veggies or something else good like that and not blow my day.



That's a great plan!  



Riverhill said:


> *My plan to stay reach my goal is to be more organized in my life.  I have planned out and bought all the meals my family will be eating for the week ( including healthy snacks).  I have found it is easy to be sloppy with my diet when the rest of my life is out of order. I'm spending this weekend cleaning and organizing my home. *



Isn't it nice to start off the new year with a clean house?  



tigger813 said:


> Had some frozen fish for lunch and we just had chicken veggie chili with low fat Mexican cheese and corn muffins. Topping that off with a mango margarita. Surprisingly I was down .4 this morning. After I did the 2 mile WATP!
> 
> DD2 probably has an ear infection or double. Gotta call our drs office in the morning to be seen. Slight fever and pulling on her ear. Motrin has done the trick right now. She's still full of energy though! And ate all of her supper!



Hope that your DD is feeling better soon!


----------



## DisneyFam5

I'm going to reach my goal by counting calories and tracking on my iPhone. I'm going to use the treadmill and my new Wii Fit to work out.


----------



## pjlla

jbm02 said:


> For those of you who have been successful at the BL (or WW, etc etc) before, can you offer any recommendations for journalling?  I purchased a small notebook just for this but am not sure - is that what most people do?  Is there a template that most followed til they got into the hang of it?  I don't have access to my laptop while at work so using that is not really an option - unless I write it down during the day and then transfer it over later.  I am just afraid that  I will get lazy and then I'll have something written here, there and everywhere - and I'll lose accountability of myself.
> I read Lynsey's online journal/blog.  OMG.    I would love to do something like that but it is totally beyond my limited computer skills.  But it is really awesome and what a great way to be accountable to oneself!!
> Thanks for your suggestions - I am totally new at this!!
> Jude



My advice would be to try a few things to find what works for you.  When I rededicated to WW again in January 2008, I started a journaling in a Word document.  It worked well for a few months (my laptop was new so it was fun to use).... but then I got tired of having to boot up the laptop every time I needed to journal my food.  So I went back to good old notebook and pen.... I am much more a paper person than a "digital" person anyhow, so it was probably inevitable for me.  

I use a cheap school spiral binder (and many of them over the past two years).  It sits in a particular spot on the kitchen counter where it is handy to write all of my food and exercise.  Plus I will occasionally write myself a "note" if I have had a particularly good or particularly bad week (or weeks).  I can grab it and bring it along easily whenever I need to.  I have kept them all over the past two years, but I suppose eventually I will start tossing them out.  

Maybe a small fancy journal would work for you.... or a big cheap notebook... or a binder.  Keep trying different things until you figure out what really works well for you.  Whatever it is, as along as you can keep it up, it is what works.    Maybe you could find some sort of journal page online that you could make paper copies of in a notebook?  

Good luck with whatever you use.

Just jumping on to say good evening.  I had a HORRID day eating wise.  I was a total out-of-control eating machine!  I didn't have a good plan for the day because I didn't totally know what was being served.  I had a plan for the pizza (started with two helpings of salad and restricted myself to three small slices of veggie)... but after that it was a full afternoon of chips, dips, snacks, etc, etc etc followed by ice cream.  It was the picky stuff that DID ME IN!!!  Well... back on plan in the morning.  I'm going to go get in a 20 minute WATP that I hadn't originally planned on.... but I definitely need.  I am passing up tonight's Boggle tournament to exercise, but I know in the morning I will be happier.  

Off to change from my pajamas (which I put on as soon as I got home from my cousin's house) to my exercise clothes...........P


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Hi - newbie here and a couple of days late but I'd like to join the losers group.  I'm married with 2 grown sons.  3 years ago I was able to lose 50 pounds and maintained for the 1st yr but last year put most of it back on.  Was at the "world" in December and had a heck of a time keep up with DH.  I really need to lose so I can do better in March.  Good luck to all of us.

Terri


----------



## corinnak

For those participants who are going to be in WDW for Marathon weekend:

Just wanted to invite everyone to the big WISH meet Friday afternoon, 4:30 at POP Century food court.  I know I'm planning to be there - it might be fun to grab a Biggest Loser photo if there are a few of us there.  Feel free to PM me with questions or just show up!  The WISH racing team is one of the most friendly, fun groups I've ever had the pleasure to be a part of.  Hope to see you there!

Here's a recentish picture of me with my shorter hairstyle - my hair is not quite SO red as it was that day:


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

We did something *STUPID* yesterday!!!!  Folks, don't do what I did!  So what was so stupid???  Well, we wanted to watch some movies yesterday and we rented 2 of them.  Public Enemies with Johny Depp  No problem there.... and the second movie???.....  Julie & Julia..... How stupid was that?  The first day of restarting healthy lifestyle and we watch a movie that IS ALL ABOUT MAKING FATTENING FRENCH COUSINE!!!!!  I was STARVING after the movie, dreaming of cheese...  I had a small piece of cheese, but what was I thinking renting that movie?

I did work out yesterday, and feel it in my arms, so I am happy about that!  

Having a problem controlling the chips, but at least I am doing better!

_*Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*_

As I read this, I realized that the BL9 challenge for me is really more of a stepping stone toward black belt testing.  When BL9 is done, I still will be training for black belt, so my goals are related to that, and my plan is in place.  I bought a calendar and broke down what I need to accomplish into small, hopefully manageable steps.  So by the end of each month I have a plan for how many push ups I need to do, how long to be in the plank position, how long to be in the horseback riding position, and how long to do my side kick balance.  I feel better having broken it down into pieces.



jimmduck said:


> Happy New Year everybody!  I am Linda - from snowy Nova Scotia, Canada
> 
> Goal is to continue to lose weight (I am still not quite at my first milestone as I gained 3.5 pounds over the holidays with extra points and less walking) and continue to train to get that Disney half next year.
> 
> Looking forward to this and am glad it is starting up so soon again.
> 
> I do get a little bogged down by this massive thread, but hope to do better at keeping up.
> 
> Linda



Hello my friend!    so glad we are in this challenge together!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Ok, so I confess I read all 19 pages...

Sending a huge  to *Mullysisters*...Worf is my almost 17 yr. old kitty buddy, and I know how you are feeling since we lost his companion, Gecko,  over Labor Day in 2008. 

I'm going to roll the QOTD into one:

I'm Maria and I'm 41, the mother of one ds11 and married for 16 years to my wonderful husband, Dennis. I'm a transplanted midwesterner, I grew up in St. Louis and we have lived in Boston since 1996. I work full-time as a grants professional at the largest homeless services agency in New England. I've struggled with my weight since grad school, trying sometimes much harder than others. Last year I lost 20 lbs., this year I want to make it another 30. I'm currently in taper mode for my 3rd WDW Half Marathon coming up on Saturday, so you won't hear much from me until after we return from Florida, pretty much after MLK day. My big accomplishment from BL8 was getting under 200 lbs. (yes, I did 2 Half Marathons at over that weight!), I'm continuing to work on moving the scale downward. My goal for this Challenge is 10 lbs., but I'm hopeful I will exceed that due to my more intense strategy --

I plan to:

1. Journal my food and exercise at WWOnline. 
2. Work out six days a week, doing a combination of running, wii, exercise bike, yoga and incline walking. 
3. Get back on the exercise and eating wagon as soon as I return from FL this time! 

Best of luck to us all, and a huge thanks to *Lisa, Shannon and Dona!* 



Maria


----------



## pppiglet

What's hard for me is all the chocolate we have here in the house right now.  

Everyone at work knows I eat chocolate and I always have some in my desk. I eat Dark Chocolate only and account for it in my calories, fat, and carb totals.  It's got lots of antioxidants and really does keep me healthy.  This is the one thing I don't give up when dieting.  

So everyone at work gave me chocolate for Xmas. (and not all dark)  Plus DH brought a lot home.  We have so many snacks and popcorn people gave us also.  I would love to just throw it all away, but DH says no.  

Today, I took it all off the counter and put it away in the cupboard where I won't be tempted.  Out of sight, out of mind.  

It's a lot easier to diet when you don't have junk in the house!  

Now, the next challenge is all the restaurant gift certificates we got.  I have made up my mind we will use them, but I am going to order fish or chicken and my sides will be vegetables.


----------



## auntlynne

per Quirkology.com/UK 

(http://www.quirkology.com/UK/Experiment_resolution.shtml

_Throughout 2007, we tracked over 3000 people attempting to achieve a range of resolutions, including losing weight, visiting the gym, quitting smoking, and drinking less.

At the start of the study, 52% of participants were confident of success. One year later, only 12% actually achieved their goal. ..

Women were more successful when they told their friends and family about their resolution ...

*Hints for achieving New Years Resolutions ...*

For men:

Set S.M.A.R.T goals - Focus on creating goals that are Specific, Measurable, Achievable, Realistic and Time based (SMART). For example, instead of thinking I want to find a new job, focus on creating bite-sized, measurable goals for each week, such as rewriting your CV and then applying for one new job every two weeks. Map out the step-by-step mini-goals that will slowly but surely take you to where you want to be, make a note of them in a diary, and stick to the plan. ...

For women:

*Go public* - Many people keep their New Year's Resolution to themselves. Unfortunately, this makes it all too easy to simply forget about them. Instead, go public. For example, write down your resolution on a large sheet of paper, sign it, and place it somewhere prominent in your house. Tell your friends, family and colleagues about your resolution, and ask them to provide you with helpful nudges to assist you in achieving your goal. Either way, do not keep your resolution to yourself._


----------



## auntlynne

Thanks everyone for the introduction to Sparkpeople - _now_ I have part of the plan to help reach my goal.  It makes food journaling so much easier.

Lynne


----------



## tea pot

Hi Everyone     Wow what a prolific thread       I LOVE IT

I'm sitting next to my Christmas tree ( I really hate to take it down ) and I'm trying to think of realistic goals for this challenge, the New Year and Life in general. 

*Yesterday's  QOTD *My goal for this challenge is to

*first* Stick to it  and as I mention before I tend to start strong and stop.

*second* to make exercise a consistent part of my life

*third* I would like to loose 25lbs I hope my body can do it It's been a long time since I lost this much weight

Yesterday's *bonus QOTD *as far as a group goal I really can't say this is my first challenge and you all would know best.

*Today's QOTD *
*First* would be to plan and prep meals ahead of time as much as possible esp over the weekends. 

*Second* is to keep a Healthy Habit Journal a sort of expanded food journal to include exercise, rest etc also this will be a good place to track the COWS.

*Third* to keep up with this thread. I feel so encourage and not alone when I'm reading all the stories and support expressed here.

Thanks so much 

 Now time to read back

P.S Great chatting with VWL Groupie friends,TammyNC and lisah on this very special thread


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

My throat is feeling better today. Not great, but better. I did not have a great eating day today unfortunately, and I'm not working out until my throat is better. Tomorrow is a new day.

Today's QOTD:

My plan is as follows:
-Only eat out one day per week
-Start exercising 3 days per week, gradually work up to 5
-Prepare more fresh food and less processed food. I plan to keep at least 3 days worth of meals ready so that way I don't have an excuse not to eat something that is good for me.
-Use my Bodybugg to calculate my deficit and to help me keep moving and count all my points on WW.


----------



## sahbushka

My plan to achieve my goal is to follow ww point system and to go to the gym at least 3 times per week!  I have been to the gym twice so far this year so so far so good!

Sarah


----------



## Piglet18

So happy to be back on this thread! I started out with BL last fall, but towards the end of the season things went quite wrong, and I gained back almost ALL of the weight I spent all year losing. So now I am determined to lose 35 pounds. It is quite a bit, but I know I can make a good start of it right now. 
As for the QOTD, I think that the biggest part of my plan is to NOT keep it to myself. DBF bought me WiiFitPlus as part of my Christmas gift, and he has sworn to help keep me on track; part of my problem is that we live together, and when I see him able to eat cheeseburgers and whatever else he wants, my willpower goes out the window. But he is going to help me this year, and when spring comes we are starting Cto5K together. I think, by having realistic expectations and a realistic timeframe, and a strong support system, I will be able to do it.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

DisneyFam5 said:


> I'm going to reach my goal by counting calories and tracking on my iPhone. I'm going to use the treadmill and my new Wii Fit to work out.



Don't you just love technology?    I will also be tracking calories and journeling on my iPhone and getting workouts on our new wii fit plus. I'm also starting a walking to running program that I will be doing both outside and at the gym.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

To the person who asked me about the Today Show this morning, if they said how long it took before people failed, I don't remember what they said. The video clip of that segment is online on the Today Show website. 



auntlynne said:


> per Quirkology.com/UK
> 
> (http://www.quirkology.com/UK/Experiment_resolution.shtml
> 
> _Throughout 2007, we tracked over 3000 people attempting to achieve a range of resolutions, including losing weight, visiting the gym, quitting smoking, and drinking less.
> 
> At the start of the study, *52% of participants were confident of success. One year later, only 12% actually achieved their goal.* ..
> 
> Women were more successful when they told their friends and family about their resolution ...
> 
> *Hints for achieving New Years Resolutions ...*
> 
> For men:
> 
> *Set S.M.A.R.T goals - Focus on creating goals that are Specific, Measurable, Achievable, Realistic and Time based (SMART).* For example, instead of thinking I want to find a new job, focus on creating bite-sized, measurable goals for each week, such as rewriting your CV and then applying for one new job every two weeks. Map out the step-by-step mini-goals that will slowly but surely take you to where you want to be, make a note of them in a diary, and stick to the plan. ...
> 
> For women:
> 
> *Go public* - Many people keep their New Year's Resolution to themselves. Unfortunately, this makes it all too easy to simply forget about them. Instead, go public. For example, write down your resolution on a large sheet of paper, sign it, and place it somewhere prominent in your house. Tell your friends, family and colleagues about your resolution, and ask them to provide you with helpful nudges to assist you in achieving your goal. Either way, do not keep your resolution to yourself._



It'd be curious to know if those 12% that achieved their goals were in the 52% that were confident in themselves or not. I'd be willing to guess that close to 100% of that 12% would be in the group that was confident of success. 

The SMART goal thing makes me want to vomit. At my old school, we had a ton of professional development on that. Every 4-6 weeks, we had to write a SMART goal for each child in our class, in 6 different subjects. Yes, that is 25x6=150 SMART goals every month.  


QOTD:
A plan? Ummmm....
I have a Sparkpeople account. I started it about a year ago. I find their site somewhat difficult to navigate since it has so much information. I had NO IDEA you can input what you eat and it gives you the nutritional information! 

So I guess my plan right now is to:
1. List what I eat on Sparkpeople each day.
2. Do at least SOME workout 7 days a week. (Why 7? Because if I say 5, then EVERY DAY becomes one of those 2 "off" days.)
3. No soda (2 days so far! )
4. Drink at least 64oz of water a day. (8x8oz)


----------



## sahbushka

I am also going no soda this year!  We can do it!


----------



## denise

Just want to say "thanks" to all that have mentioned SparkPeople. I enrolled, it's free, and I am using it to log what I eat. I even downloaded the app for my ipod touch (also free)
My DH laughs when I eat something and take the package to the computer to log all the info.
Had only 1256 calories today!!!

Just got to get moving..
.....did order a new water heater and new fridge. (since both a almost dead) Get them this next week...so glad 12 months no payments at Sears...(I guess they knew I was saving for the Baltic in July)  

Tomorrow will not be so stressful on which appliance to buy..we just got them both.


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

I sucked bad today, can't even say what I ate while sitting on the couch!....okay tomorrow I promise!  !!!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

sahbushka said:


> I am also going no soda this year!  We can do it!



I was like a zombie yesterday. I took a 3 hour nap from 4-7 and then went to bed at 10.  

I'm still drinking my morning coffee, but I gave up both my lunch and dinner soda. I can tell you when it's 11 just by the soda headache.


----------



## sahbushka

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I was like a zombie yesterday. I took a 3 hour nap from 4-7 and then went to bed at 10.
> 
> I'm still drinking my morning coffee, but I gave up both my lunch and dinner soda. I can tell you when it's 11 just by the soda headache.



It will get better soon!  And since there is absolutely no nutritional value in it and makes us go through withdrawls without it we know it is NOT good for us to have!  It is worth it to give it up!

Sarah


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I was like a zombie yesterday. I took a 3 hour nap from 4-7 and then went to bed at 10.
> 
> I'm still drinking my morning coffee, but I gave up both my lunch and dinner soda. I can tell you when it's 11 just by the soda headache.



Have you thought about trying tea? It sounds like you are having a caffeine headache and tea could help that. It is also very high antioxidants and has zero calories. If you get a good one, you can drink it without adding sugar or milk.

Tealeaves.com has some really great tasting teas, they are the brand that the Garden View Tea Room at Grand Fla was using the last time I was there. I highly recommend Cassis, that is a black tea with blackcurrant. It has a nice smooth flavor.


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Ok so yesterday was a pretty good day.  I wrote down everything that passed through my lips - my meals went great but it's the few little snacks I had that put me over for the day.  BUT it was a learning experience - I luv, luv, luv my chocolate and I will definately budget for it better daily.  The best part was seeing the almost instant results from the COW...drinking water instead of soft drinks makes my skin glow!  Always has and I know it but my other addiction is Diet Coke.  Did walk for 40 minutes yesterday but legs are a little sore today - only walked 20 mins a couple of days earlier in the week so jumping up to 40 made a difference.  But it was such a beautiful day and my youngest daughter went with me and we didn't want to quit!

I do want to ask those of you that have bodybuggs, how do they work?  What do they tell you?  

Last day of the "Holidays" - back to work tomorrow!  Everyone have a great Sunday!

♥ Theresa


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Yay I have been doing great and following my goals.  House is stocked with good foods, I have kept within my points, drank my water and ate all my fruits and veggies.    I am just walking the dog around the neighborhood and walking myself to get back into gear.    I have to ramp up the exercise I know.   So I will start working on that next week as my goal for the week.   Just found the Wii Fit in my mound of boxes in the garage and will play that today too!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

My new gift this year was a Kuerig coffee pot thing.  I just got my order and some of the flavors are awesome they feel like dessert.   Also the hot chocolate is only 1 pt on ww and a nice sweet treat instead of something worse.   Just had to share my new find.


----------



## jennz

Pppiglet - some of the rest have great meals you can choose from.  My current favorite is Dragon Fire Chicken at TGI Fridays, it comes w/brown rice and brocolli.  Yum!!!

Okay all you non-soda drinkers...I might have to join you.  I kinda want to but kinda don't - I love my diet coke.  I know it's not good for you, and when I drink too much my calcium gets low (I'm on meds for calcium) - but if I drink a few a day why should I quit?  Seriously - inform me please!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> I don't know how I missed subscribing to this thread...but I did so now I have to go back and read all 19 pages! I'll be catching up tomorrow! I have a big goal for this year, and I'm eager to get the scaling moving onward and downward!
> 
> In the meantime, I hope everyone is excited and ready!
> 
> Maria



Glad that you found us and good luck at the half marathon next week!  



DisneyFam5 said:


> I'm going to reach my goal by counting calories and tracking on my iPhone. I'm going to use the treadmill and my new Wii Fit to work out.



Which app are you using on your iPhone?



pjlla said:


> Just jumping on to say good evening.  I had a HORRID day eating wise.  I was a total out-of-control eating machine!  I didn't have a good plan for the day because I didn't totally know what was being served.  I had a plan for the pizza (started with two helpings of salad and restricted myself to three small slices of veggie)... but after that it was a full afternoon of chips, dips, snacks, etc, etc etc followed by ice cream.  It was the picky stuff that DID ME IN!!!  Well... back on plan in the morning.  I'm going to go get in a 20 minute WATP that I hadn't originally planned on.... but I definitely need.  I am passing up tonight's Boggle tournament to exercise, but I know in the morning I will be happier.



 Sorry about your rough day but it sounds like your plan worked pretty well most of the time for you -- I am sure it could have been much worse.



TIGGERmetoo said:


> Hi - newbie here and a couple of days late but I'd like to join the losers group.  I'm married with 2 grown sons.  3 years ago I was able to lose 50 pounds and maintained for the 1st yr but last year put most of it back on.  Was at the "world" in December and had a heck of a time keep up with DH.  I really need to lose so I can do better in March.  Good luck to all of us.
> 
> Terri



 TIGGERmetoo!  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo if you haven't already.  



corinnak said:


> For those participants who are going to be in WDW for Marathon weekend:
> 
> Just wanted to invite everyone to the big WISH meet Friday afternoon, 4:30 at POP Century food court.  I know I'm planning to be there - it might be fun to grab a Biggest Loser photo if there are a few of us there.  Feel free to PM me with questions or just show up!  The WISH racing team is one of the most friendly, fun groups I've ever had the pleasure to be a part of.  Hope to see you there!
> 
> Here's a recentish picture of me with my shorter hairstyle - my hair is not quite SO red as it was that day:



Sounds likea fun meet!  Please tell us all about it when you get home.  I love your new hairdo.  



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> As I read this, I realized that the BL9 challenge for me is really more of a stepping stone toward black belt testing.  When BL9 is done, I still will be training for black belt, so my goals are related to that, and my plan is in place.  I bought a calendar and broke down what I need to accomplish into small, hopefully manageable steps.  So by the end of each month I have a plan for how many push ups I need to do, how long to be in the plank position, how long to be in the horseback riding position, and how long to do my side kick balance.  I feel better having broken it down into pieces.



Sounds like a great plan!  



pppiglet said:


> What's hard for me is all the chocolate we have here in the house right now.
> 
> Everyone at work knows I eat chocolate and I always have some in my desk. I eat Dark Chocolate only and account for it in my calories, fat, and carb totals.  It's got lots of antioxidants and really does keep me healthy.  This is the one thing I don't give up when dieting.
> 
> So everyone at work gave me chocolate for Xmas. (and not all dark)  Plus DH brought a lot home.  We have so many snacks and popcorn people gave us also.  I would love to just throw it all away, but DH says no.
> 
> Today, I took it all off the counter and put it away in the cupboard where I won't be tempted.  Out of sight, out of mind.
> 
> It's a lot easier to diet when you don't have junk in the house!
> 
> Now, the next challenge is all the restaurant gift certificates we got.  I have made up my mind we will use them, but I am going to order fish or chicken and my sides will be vegetables.



Could you put some that stuff in the freezer and dole it out later?  



tea pot said:


> Hi Everyone     Wow what a prolific thread       I LOVE IT
> 
> I'm sitting next to my Christmas tree ( I really hate to take it down ) and I'm trying to think of realistic goals for this challenge, the New Year and Life in general.
> 
> *Yesterday's  QOTD *My goal for this challenge is to
> 
> *first* Stick to it  and as I mention before I tend to start strong and stop.
> 
> *second* to make exercise a consistent part of my life
> 
> *third* I would like to loose 25lbs I hope my body can do it It's been a long time since I lost this much weight
> 
> Yesterday's *bonus QOTD *as far as a group goal I really can't say this is my first challenge and you all would know best.
> 
> *Today's QOTD *
> *First* would be to plan and prep meals ahead of time as much as possible esp over the weekends.
> 
> *Second* is to keep a Healthy Habit Journal a sort of expanded food journal to include exercise, rest etc also this will be a good place to track the COWS.
> 
> *Third* to keep up with this thread. I feel so encourage and not alone when I'm reading all the stories and support expressed here.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Now time to read back
> 
> P.S Great chatting with VWL Groupie friends,TammyNC and lisah on this very special thread



It's always nice to chat with you Tea Pot!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> My throat is feeling better today. Not great, but better. I did not have a great eating day today unfortunately, and I'm not working out until my throat is better. Tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> My plan is as follows:
> -Only eat out one day per week
> -Start exercising 3 days per week, gradually work up to 5
> -Prepare more fresh food and less processed food. I plan to keep at least 3 days worth of meals ready so that way I don't have an excuse not to eat something that is good for me.
> -Use my Bodybugg to calculate my deficit and to help me keep moving and count all my points on WW.



Glad that you are feeling better!  



sahbushka said:


> My plan to achieve my goal is to follow ww point system and to go to the gym at least 3 times per week!  I have been to the gym twice so far this year so so far so good!
> 
> Sarah



Are you still training with DH?  



Piglet18 said:


> So happy to be back on this thread! I started out with BL last fall, but towards the end of the season things went quite wrong, and I gained back almost ALL of the weight I spent all year losing. So now I am determined to lose 35 pounds. It is quite a bit, but I know I can make a good start of it right now.
> As for the QOTD, I think that the biggest part of my plan is to NOT keep it to myself. DBF bought me WiiFitPlus as part of my Christmas gift, and he has sworn to help keep me on track; part of my problem is that we live together, and when I see him able to eat cheeseburgers and whatever else he wants, my willpower goes out the window. But he is going to help me this year, and when spring comes we are starting Cto5K together. I think, by having realistic expectations and a realistic timeframe, and a strong support system, I will be able to do it.



 Piglet18!  Glad to see you found us!



denise said:


> Just want to say "thanks" to all that have mentioned SparkPeople. I enrolled, it's free, and I am using it to log what I eat. I even downloaded the app for my ipod touch (also free)
> My DH laughs when I eat something and take the package to the computer to log all the info.
> Had only 1256 calories today!!!
> 
> Just got to get moving..
> .....did order a new water heater and new fridge. (since both a almost dead) Get them this next week...so glad 12 months no payments at Sears...(I guess they knew I was saving for the Baltic in July)
> 
> Tomorrow will not be so stressful on which appliance to buy..we just got them both.



Hope that your appliance woes are behind you now!


----------



## wezee

Ok gang.....I think I still need some tech. help.  I'm still not receiving my instant emails from this thread. Any advice would be appreciated.

But the good news is, I had a good day yesterday. Healthy food and a great WATP workout.


----------



## lisah0711

Peace.love.mickey said:


> I sucked bad today, can't even say what I ate while sitting on the couch!....okay tomorrow I promise!  !!!



 Peace.love.mickey.  We all have good days and bad days but as long as you get right back on track you will be fine.  



Where'sPiglet? said:


> I was like a zombie yesterday. I took a 3 hour nap from 4-7 and then went to bed at 10.
> 
> I'm still drinking my morning coffee, but I gave up both my lunch and dinner soda. I can tell you when it's 11 just by the soda headache.



Can you have another cup of coffee or some tea like Jessi suggested to get over the headache hump?  



jennz said:


> Pppiglet - some of the rest have great meals you can choose from.  My current favorite is Dragon Fire Chicken at TGI Fridays, it comes w/brown rice and brocolli.  Yum!!!
> 
> Okay all you non-soda drinkers...I might have to join you.  I kinda want to but kinda don't - I love my diet coke.  I know it's not good for you, and *when I drink too much my calcium gets low (I'm on meds for calcium) - but if I drink a few a day why should I quit*?  Seriously - inform me please!!!



, jennz.  That might be a reason right there if it goofs up your medication.  Could you cut it down to 2 a day?  That is what I did and I am really enjoying my water with lemon slice plus sleep better at night.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yay I have been doing great and following my goals.  House is stocked with good foods, I have kept within my points, drank my water and ate all my fruits and veggies.    I am just walking the dog around the neighborhood and walking myself to get back into gear.    I have to ramp up the exercise I know.   So I will start working on that next week as my goal for the week.   Just found the Wii Fit in my mound of boxes in the garage and will play that today too!!



Sounds like you are off to a great start!   There is nothing wrong with slowly working on your goals -- you don't want to do too much at once and get overwhelmed.  



3_disprincesses said:


> Ok so yesterday was a pretty good day.  I wrote down everything that passed through my lips - my meals went great but it's the few little snacks I had that put me over for the day.  BUT it was a learning experience - I luv, luv, luv my chocolate and I will definately budget for it better daily.  The best part was seeing the almost instant results from the COW...drinking water instead of soft drinks makes my skin glow!  Always has and I know it but my other addiction is Diet Coke.  Did walk for 40 minutes yesterday but legs are a little sore today - only walked 20 mins a couple of days earlier in the week so jumping up to 40 made a difference.  But it was such a beautiful day and my youngest daughter went with me and we didn't want to quit!
> 
> I do want to ask those of you that have bodybuggs, how do they work?  What do they tell you?
> 
> Last day of the "Holidays" - back to work tomorrow!  Everyone have a great Sunday!
> 
> ♥ Theresa



Sounds like you are off to a great start, too, Theresa!   

The bodybugg helps you to measure the calories that you burn during the day.  If you input your food it helps you to make sure that you have a calorie deficit -- burned more than you ate.  I had one but I had a lot of trouble with it and sent it back.  I've found I can do just as well with a pedometer but as you have read there are lots of folks who love them.  

You can tell from the posts from the folks who have been doing this for awhile and have been very successful, like pjlla and corinnak, that this journey to good health thing is a process and it takes time to figure out what works for you -- doing exercise that you enjoyed so much that you didn't want to stop -- now I would call that a huge success!


----------



## lisah0711

*Good morning BL 9 participants!*

It is a real treat to come read everyone's excited and motivated posts every time I turn on my computer.  

Today we will take a little break from talking about our challenge and think about something fun!  

*If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing*?

If I was at Disneyworld right now I would be at Animal Kingdom riding Expedition Everest.  If I was at Disneyland right now I would be waiting for the park to open since it is only 7 a.m.!  

Have a great OP day all!


----------



## LegoMom3

wezee said:


> Ok gang.....I think I still need some tech. help.  I'm still not receiving my instant emails from this thread. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> But the good news is, I had a good day yesterday. Healthy food and a great WATP workout.




Go into your User CP (link is at the upper left of the menu bar at the top of this page)....click open "View All Subscribed Threads."  Then find this one and check off the box next to it....then scroll to the bottom of that page and in the drop-down menu you have options for delete, instant e-mail notification, no notification, etc. and just choose e-mail notification.

If you did that and that's not working, go to the Tech board at the bottom of the main DIS page and let them know!

.


----------



## LegoMom3

lisah0711 said:


> *Good morning BL 9 participants!*
> 
> It is a real treat to come read everyone's excited and motivated posts every time I turn on my computer.
> 
> Today we will take a little break from talking about our challenge and think about something fun!
> 
> *If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing*?
> 
> If I was at Disneyworld right now I would be at Animal Kingdom riding Expedition Everest.  If I was at Disneyland right now I would be waiting for the park to open since it is only 7 a.m.!
> 
> Have a great OP day all!



LOVE it!!....

If I were at Disney World right now, I would be in MK riding Pirates of the Caribbean!


.


----------



## 3_disprincesses

lisah0711 said:


> *Good morning BL 9 participants!*
> 
> It is a real treat to come read everyone's excited and motivated posts every time I turn on my computer.
> 
> Today we will take a little break from talking about our challenge and think about something fun!
> 
> *If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing*?
> 
> 
> If I was at Disneyworld right now I would be at Animal Kingdom riding Expedition Everest.  If I was at Disneyland right now I would be waiting for the park to open since it is only 7 a.m.!
> 
> Have a great OP day all!



Oooooh, Sundays is our MK day!  But seeing as how we like to sleep in on vacation, I would probably right now be begging DD18 to wake up and get going LOL.  We would be boarding the bus in about 40 minutes...


----------



## wezee

If I were at WDW right now, I would be wandering around Epcot, waiting for the World Showcase to open.  I just love wandering the World!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Good Morning eveyone!!!  

TODAY IS A GREAT DAY!!!!! WHY????? * Because I am officially done with ON CALL status for surgery!!!! *  I am an RN and started a new job in November, but I had to keep my surgery oncall days until the rotation was done.  Yesterday was my last day!!!  I AM SOOOO HAPPY!  

I feel very motivated and energized today!  I am going to use that to my advantage and get things done, and workout.  

Thanks to auntlynne, posting about saying things outloud... so for todays healthylifestyle goals... 
#1 avoid chips today  
#2  brush teeth at bedtime (I am bad about this, I do it in the am, but always forget to do it at bedtime)


*QOTD: * If I were at Disneyworld, I would be Probably be watching Spectromagic!  I just LOVE Spectro  Or I haven't had the chance to see the Osbourne lights yet, so I would be waiting to see that!

If I were at Disneyland, I would be in the front row of California Screamin' !!!  I fell in love with that ride this past summer...  "OK SCREAMERS...."



auntlynne said:


> per Quirkology.com/UK
> 
> (http://www.quirkology.com/UK/Experiment_resolution.shtml
> 
> _
> For women:
> 
> *Go public* - Many people keep their New Year's Resolution to themselves. Unfortunately, this makes it all too easy to simply forget about them. Instead, go public. For example, write down your resolution on a large sheet of paper, sign it, and place it somewhere prominent in your house. Tell your friends, family and colleagues about your resolution, and ask them to provide you with helpful nudges to assist you in achieving your goal. Either way, do not keep your resolution to yourself._




Thanks for posting this, I think I will do this and publicly post my goals!


Piglet18 said:


> So happy to be back on this thread! I started out with BL last fall, but towards the end of the season things went quite wrong, and I gained back almost ALL of the weight I spent all year losing. So now I am determined to lose 35 pounds. It is quite a bit, but I know I can make a good start of it right now.



I am in the same place as you, I gained back all the weight I lost last spring.  Ughhh, if only I had maintained!  Oh well, we can do it again, and be smarter this time and keep it off!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD

If I were at Disney World right now I would be enjoying the sunshine.  It's only 15 degrees here and windy.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: If I were at WDW I would probably be at Epcot riding Test Track after doing the Soarin' dash and riding it twice and eating breakfast at Seasons Food Court. I would also anxiously be awaiting World Showcase to open so I could get a DRINK! LOL!

More snow here! Gonna play more PS3 and Wii games with the family and watch some movies. Oh and I can't forget to watch the Patriots game! GO PATS! Love Wes Welker!

Today will be my last day of eating crap as I feel today is the official last day of the holiday! Woke up with a stomach ache this morning so I'm having a little caffeine free coke to help settle it. It is feeling somewhat better but I don't really feel like eating anything. Must've been the chili last night. Will just have to take it easy on the food today. No gain yesterday so that's good but plan on doing at least 2 workouts at some point today.

DD2 still has a slight fever but is not complaining about her ear today. Good thing as I don't think I could get to the Drs office or CVS.

Things should be back to normal here by the end of the week with time to exercise and plan out better meals for the family. Was able to get some Lean Cuisines yesterday for DH. Sale ended yesterday so I don't know if they'll still be on sale or not. Oh well, I'll just have to check around.

Time to shower so we can start having some fun!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

As for the soda headache, I don't want to replace it with something else. I'm tired of being dependent on caffeine mid-day. I started cutting back the last week in December, so the headaches are already not as bad. I have a headache anyways from my sinuses so I'm just trudging through it. I'm a teacher so I timed it so the headaches shouldn't be bad by Monday. 



lisah0711 said:


> *If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing*?



Oooooh....dreaming.... 

If I was at WDW, I'd love to be on Toy Story Mania. I've only been on it one time. Id I was at Disneyland, I'd love to be on Toy Story Mania, OR Pirates of the Caribbean or Space Mountain. Both of those rides have much better versions at DLR. Just as long as I wasn't on the Sun Wheel of Death. (That thing is terrifying in my opinion! )  

I'd be content at WDW just relaxing in a hammock on a beach at one of the resorts that has one. That sounds blissful.


----------



## CinderellasSister

If I were in Disney right now, I'd be taking my kids in Tower of Terror for the first time.  (That's my plan for our trip next month! )


----------



## Riverhill

*If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?*

If I was in Disney World right now I would be in Epcot walking through MOUSE GEAR and on my way to the LIVING WITH THE LAND ride. I love that ride and it was closed last time we were there. 

*Prrincess Vija congrats on no longer being on call.*


----------



## jimmduck

Interesting question - because I will be at WDW this time next week.

My sister in law have joined the CHEAR section at the marathon (I will attempt the half  on Saturday and complete - hopefully - the 5k on the Friday).  After that, we will shop and be headed off to the Norway Pavillion for a victory dinner with the Arthritis Society followed by Illuminations.

I have never been to Disneyland.

Every trip, I do a "scarey ride" because I am a fraidy cat.  Last year, it was Tower of Terror - which is now one of my favourites.

This year, my sister in law wants me to do Expedition Everest - and I am a bit timid.

Was looking at an old WW card - I am 32 pounds lighter than I was this time last year and soooo close to a big milestone.

I am glad this is starting up again - and I hope to be more vocal this time, but I do get busy and cannot promise I will be here everyday - and I will have no computer access January 7 - 12th when I am at Disney.

Nice to link up with some old friends here too - Vija - hi buddy!  Glad you are on the up again.

Linda


----------



## MJonesMBA2001

jimmduck said:


> Interesting question - because I will be at WDW this time next week.
> 
> My sister in law have joined the CHEAR section at the marathon (I will attempt the half  on Saturday and complete - hopefully - the 5k on the Friday).  After that, we will shop and be headed off to the Norway Pavillion for a victory dinner with the Arthritis Society followed by Illuminations.
> 
> I have never been to Disneyland.
> 
> Every trip, I do a "scarey ride" because I am a fraidy cat.  Last year, it was Tower of Terror - which is now one of my favourites.
> 
> This year, my sister in law wants me to do Expedition Everest - and I am a bit timid.
> 
> Was looking at an old WW card - I am 32 pounds lighter than I was this time last year and soooo close to a big milestone.
> 
> I am glad this is starting up again - and I hope to be more vocal this time, but I do get busy and cannot promise I will be here everyday - and I will have no computer access January 7 - 12th when I am at Disney.
> 
> Nice to link up with some old friends here too - Vija - hi buddy!  Glad you are on the up again.
> 
> Linda


Hey, I'm running the half on Saturday too! 

If I were in WDW right now, I'd be at the Magic Kingdom, making a beeline to the Haunted Mansion!


----------



## ziggystardust

if i was in disney right now, i'd most likely be in the world showcase... or maybe on mickey's philharmagic


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?

This is so funny to me now that I live here.  Sunday is usually our family Disney day.   We would most likely be at MK right now doing Buzz and TTA with our son.   We always hit this first and we usually arrive around this time unless hubby is golfing.   I love my Sunday Disney Days!!   It is just to crowded right now for me to venture over to the parks.


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

If I was at Disneyland right now, I would prob have already gotten a FP to Indy and in line for Splash or BTMM!  SOO FUN!  What a great QOD!!!!


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

CinderellasSister said:


> If I were in Disney right now, I'd be taking my kids in Tower of Terror for the first time.



I love love love love this ride..I also love that both places it is a tab different!!!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Riverhill said:


> *Prrincess Vija congrats on no longer being on call.*



Thanks!



jimmduck said:


> My sister in law have joined the CHEAR section at the marathon (I will attempt the half  on Saturday and complete - hopefully - the 5k on the Friday).  After that, we will shop and be headed off to the Norway Pavillion for a victory dinner with the Arthritis Society followed by Illuminations.
> 
> This year, my sister in law wants me to do Expedition Everest - and I am a bit timid.
> 
> Was looking at an old WW card - I am 32 pounds lighter than I was this time last year and soooo close to a big milestone.
> 
> Nice to link up with some old friends here too - Vija - hi buddy!  Glad you are on the up again.
> 
> Linda


Good luck at the marathon!  I KNOW you can do it!  And I am so excited that you are close to a big milestone.  You have been a big inspiration to me, and I know you will reach that and be successful at WDW 1/2 marathon.  I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Craftydawn

Good morning everyone! Wow, this thread moves so incredibly fast, I have a lot to catch up on.

A little background first. I am 34 and married to DH for almost 15 years (this June). No children together but DH has DD20 from first marriage so I call her my DD. I work full-time and go to school online full-time so I never seem to have enough hours in my day. I had a discectomy in October and have just recovered enough to start exercising again. I do still have pain but not NEARLY as severe as during the 1 1/2 years it took them to diagnose my problem. I have the wii fit, Biggest Loser workout for wii, WATP, and tons of other DVDs. So, no more excuses! 

QOTD's: My goals for this challenge are to try my best, not be so hard on myself if I have an off-day, and of course I would like to lose weight. How much? I'm not sure because I have always set such high numbers for myself that I will set myself up to fail. 5 pound increments will be it this time. When I lose 5 pounds, I have met my goal, and I will set a new one. Hope it works!
I joined WW and am a member of Sparkpeople. Plus, the wonderful support on this board will help me through. I hope to be an active participant in the thread so I hold myself accountable.

Today's QOTD: If I were at Disneyland right now, I would be eating breakfast at River Belle Terrace watching the ducks swim across Rivers of America. It's a beautiful way to start my morning. Seeing as how I have only been to MK once and have never been to Disney World's other parks, I am not sure what I would be doing there.

My big reward for this weight loss journey is my trip to Disneyworld in December. I want to be healthy and happy. I am an obsessive planner so these next 12 months will be so entertaining for me!

Mullysisters: I am so sorry about your cat. When I had to let go of my baby Powder (3 years ago at age 8), it was the most difficult thing for me to do.

Tigger813: I agree! I love Wes Welker too!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?
*

Oh if I were at Disney, I would be avoiding MK. It's is Sunday after all and they are probably crowded. 
Since we are night people we would probably be just getting on a bus headed to MGM. I need my Streetmosphere characters!! I did not get a ton of time to spend with them this past trip. 

Not sure about Disneyland, I haven't been there since the 25th anniversary.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?

If I were at WDW right now, I would be in the queue for Space Mountain, since I haven't ridden it since the rehab. I would also eagerly be anticipating rides on Mickey's Philharmagic, the Haunted Mansion, Hall of Presidents (haven't seen the new one yet!), and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. I would cap this off with dinner at LTT, enjoy a ride on Pirates followed by a Dole Whip, slip over to the comedy show in Tomorrowland, and then enjoy an ice cream sandwich cookie from the Main Street Bakery while I watched the fireworks. 

I just did my incline walking today. This is a hard week for me since I can't do much exercise -- I have to rest for the Half on Saturday. I am so excited! I leave for WDW on Thursday, and working the next 3 days will be annoying when I just want to dream about my trip! 

Maria


----------



## pppiglet

If I were at Disneyland right now at 9am (which we were going to do except I heard how crowded it is this weekend) we would be people watching.  As the day wore on we would do Pirates and HM. And of course planning what to eat for lunch!   

At WDW (I've only been once) I think I'd be at Epcot or Animal Kingdom.


----------



## sahbushka

If I were in Disneyland right now I would be just getting off of Indiana Jones and heading to get a fast pass for BTMRR!  I love that ride!

I have been doing really well staying on track so far this year!  I am still working on getting off all the damage I did on NYE....but I am close!  I will be going with dh to the gym today to try to get the rest off.

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Sarah


----------



## denise

*If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?*

At Disneyland we would be line for Indiana Jones for the second time!
At the World we would either be at Epcot walking the entire place over and over. Or we would be at the Studios on Rock'n Roller Coaster.

One thing for sure we would be *WALKING*!!!

Ok, back to reality, time to get moving and take down all the Christmas decorations before football comes on....I want my house clean and all this chocolate hid!


----------



## leamom2princesses

lisah0711 said:


> *Good morning BL 9 participants!*
> 
> It is a real treat to come read everyone's excited and motivated posts every time I turn on my computer.
> 
> Today we will take a little break from talking about our challenge and think about something fun!
> 
> *If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing*?
> 
> If I was at Disneyworld right now I would be at Animal Kingdom riding Expedition Everest.  If I was at Disneyland right now I would be waiting for the park to open since it is only 7 a.m.!
> 
> Have a great OP day all!


 What a great question!  We usually do AK on Sundays. Since it is around 12:30 at Disneyworld right now, I would probably have already done the Safari and EE and would be watching the girls play at the Boneyard.  Right about now I'd be wondering how we are going to get all those little pebbles out of their shoes and shorts.


----------



## cclovesdis

Great, OP day so far. Just had to make a switch for lunch as we didn't have enough of my usual roast beef to make a sandwich but still stayed within my lunch points goal of 6. Looking forward to a good rest of the day.

QOTD: I've never been to Disneyland, so if I were there right now, I'd be taking it all in. At WDW, as it's just after 12, I'd probably be in MK eating lunch at Pecos Bill's. I love the taco salad. Or perhaps sharing a flatbread with my sister at Captain Cook's at the Poly. We love those too and they are large enough to share, especially if we order a nice healthy side salad to go with it.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## auntlynne

Alternating between Aerosmith's Rockin' Roller Coaster and Toy Story Mania in Disney's Hollywood Studios park (WDW), trying to maximize short wait lines and FastPass (before they get hideously late return times).  Having vegetable soup (the "soup of the day" - it never changes) at Rosie's All-American.

Lynne


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I have a question about the nutrition facts label on foods. I'm horrible with this kind of thing. I get overwhelmed with all the numbers and I'm not sure which is the most important to start with. If I want to focus on just one part of it to start with, what part of the label should I look at? The calories? The fat number? Help! 

I used to walk so much before (lived in NYC - no car) that whatever I ate melted right off. Not so much anymore.


----------



## jbm02

jennz said:


> Okay all you non-soda drinkers...I might have to join you.  I kinda want to but kinda don't - I love my diet coke.



...I KNOW I need to do this - but I love my Diet Pepsi too.  I am going to try and limit it to one small glass a day.  I don't drink coffee or tea so it's my morning caffeine.... but the water consumption is going really, really well so maybe I can do it!!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

jbm02 said:


> ...I KNOW I need to do this - but I love my Diet Pepsi too.  I am going to try and limit it to one small glass a day.  I don't drink coffee or tea so it's my morning caffeine.... but the water consumption is going really, really well so maybe I can do it!!



I find soda to be a trifecta of addictions:

-the caffeine
-the sugar/sweetness
-the FIZZ. Really. I love the way the soda FEELS when I drink it, especially on a hot summer day with ice.


----------



## jennz

QOTD...I think we'd be at HS waiting for our fastpass return time for TSM.  DH has not ridden yet, so we would have gotten there at rope drop, got our fp and ridden once already.  We'd see B&theB again, LM, DH and DD would probably do the animation station (the drawing thingy) 3 or 4 times lol.  We'd go to Sci-Fi just b/c we love the atmosphere!, catch Osborne Lights and then the 8:00 Fantasmic.  lol you'd think I was going wouldn't you?

Okay off to exercise!

Iwishfordisney - what brought you to FL?  Are you in the Clearwater area?  I've been trying to figure it out, 10 minutes from the beach and 40 from WDW...


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I find soda to be a trifecta of addictions:
> 
> -the caffeine
> -the sugar/sweetness
> -the FIZZ. Really. I love the way the soda FEELS when I drink it, especially on a hot summer day with ice.



YES!!!!  Love the fizz!!  Diet soda is prob better then my other favorite fizzy drink...champagne!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I was able to basically stop drinking soda by starting to drink citrus water. We cut up a lemon, lime, and orange, and pour a half gallon of water over it. I love the fresh taste, and it's pretty much calorie free! Plus, it's different so it feels like a little treat. 

Maria


----------



## lovedvc

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I have a question about the nutrition facts label on foods. I'm horrible with this kind of thing. I get overwhelmed with all the numbers and I'm not sure which is the most important to start with. If I want to focus on just one part of it to start with, what part of the label should I look at? The calories? The fat number? Help!
> 
> I used to walk so much before (lived in NYC - no car) that whatever I ate melted right off. Not so much anymore.



You have to decide how you want to use the nutrition label.  Are you counting calories per day, are you looking to lower the fat intake or are you looking to lower your sugar intake.  It takes the body longer to break down sugar than it does fat.  Also, take a look at your vegetable and fruit intake, are you eating enough.  Dieting is not only cutting back on foods, but giving your body the proper fuel to burn.  You could (but don't) cut your calorie intake to 800 calories a day and never, ever lose a pound, because your body goes into starvation mode and will not give anything up.  You really have to decide which way you would like go.  Figure out what works for you and give it a try for a few weeks and see how it goes.  For me I know I have to stay away from carbs and processed foods.  I lost 50 pounds on the weight watchers core program which was lean meats, fat free products and low carb intake.  I have gained 20 pounds back but that is do to my laziness.  I'm here to become motivated again, I would like to lose 30 pounds by the end of June.  I know I can do it and so can you.


----------



## Piglet18

Hmmm.... Well, first off I am SO jealous of all you locals! Secondly, I have never been to DW, but DL I have many times, so if I was there right now, I would probably be in line at Splash Mountain (I'm Canadian, after all  it is never too cold in California for SM) after having just come from New Orleans Square (yay Pirates and Haunted Mansion), and with fastpasses in hand for Indy. I would have the video camera going, annoying DBF or DBro (depending on who I am with) with questions and commentary abount everything. Then it would back to Adventureland to catch Indy before grabbing a Dolewhip and a Tiki room show. Maybe lunch first before that - I am definitely feeling like kabobs at Bengal Barbecue.
Ah, hard to come back to reality! I just got home last night - gone all Christmas vacation (since the 20th) so now I am off to un-decorate, unpack, and do heaps of laundry! Will do Wiifitplus today; hoping to do more too, if I get all the rest of my marking done (I'm a teacher - back to work tomorrow!).
Hope you all have a fabulous day!


----------



## lmhall2000

lisah0711 said:


> [
> *Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day):  Do you have a goal for this challenge?*
> 
> *And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?  *




Late coming in, was out of town...

My goal is 60 pounds..sounds aggressive but I like to set my goals high and try to reach for them, I know me, if I set it at 30, I'd lose 25, if I set it at 60, I'll lose 45...that's just the logic I have to work with! 

I like a group goal, I prefer setting it based on other's goals then knocking off about 10%..that would be a little bit of cushion! 

I won't be able to make the question of the day much, sooo busy!  But I will encourage everyone to believe in themselves, let yourself have a cheat a day (better than having 10!), get moving, there is no secret to weight loss....just move more, eat less...but you have to be consistent at that..I would try to eat less for 4 days, move for 2 and expect it all to work out...it has to be an everyday thing....

I have consistently walked 4 miles (2 in the morning, 2 at night...easier on my knee injury with a brace) for 9 days now...my goal is to do this until our cruise in May...I shoot for 1500 calories a day, but always under 2000...I'll see how much weight comes off this month doing that and then adjust or add in another sport...I'm working on putting in a pool (contracting it myself and doin a lot of the work myself) so on top of homeschooling, leading 3-4 youth groups...I don't have much time to do anything but weigh in....

Stay strong, stay positive and do for your body what you do for others!! 

Tara

Thanks!!
Tara


----------



## sahbushka

jbm02 said:


> ...I KNOW I need to do this - but I love my Diet Pepsi too.  I am going to try and limit it to one small glass a day.  I don't drink coffee or tea so it's my morning caffeine.... but the water consumption is going really, really well so maybe I can do it!!



While I enjoy a good cold Diet Pepsi I also know that in the long run it is not doing anything positive for me nutritiously or financially.  So....why should I be letting it take money away from other things!  If you saved all the money you would normally spend on soda and put it towards a disney trip how much would that be in a year?

Sarah


----------



## NCRedding

If I were at WDW this afternoon, I'd be watching Mickey's Philharmagic, and people watching.  Never been to DL.

I'll be at WDW in two weeks, with DD and her friend (both 17).  They meet up with friends from high school, who drive down on a bus sleeping coming and going.  They like it because they get to hang out with their friends, but don't have to stay in a small room with 4 people, or sleep on the bus.  This time, DH isn't coming, so I'll be solo, watching people and enjoying getting to do what I want, when I want. 

Good luck to those going marathon weekend.  I tried the 1/2 marathon in 2005 with the original WISH-walkers.  Even though I was closed out at the MK backgate at 10.5 miles, it ranks as one of the greatest experiences of my life!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Well I am keeping up today too!!   I took my dog for his walk (one of my goals to walk him every day) and he is happy too!  In the process of moving he was having to go out on a line in the yard until our house was built and now I dont have it fenced therefore he needs a walk every day to get his energy out.   I manged 45 min with dog and kiddo underfoot.  yay for me.  I kept walking circles around the park area. 

I had the leftover shrimp/spinich salad for lunch.  Yummo and all my water has already been consumed. I am doing 8 glasses per day. 

So now I can do wii fit just for fun and hang with the family.

I also signed up for the Spark people pretty neat site.   I keep seeing the abbreviation WATP what type of program is that?

Thank you everyone for this; it is just what I needed to get myself back in gear.  The holidays left me a little bummed with no family around but now I am getting back to my old self.


----------



## lovedvc

Can anyone help me? How do I get the Biggest Loser Clippie on my signature?


----------



## jbm02

sahbushka said:


> While I enjoy a good cold Diet Pepsi I also know that in the long run it is not doing anything positive for me nutritiously or financially.  So....why should I be letting it take money away from other things!  If you saved all the money you would normally spend on soda and put it towards a disney trip how much would that be in a year?
> 
> Sarah



In my head I know that.  However, I don't drink, smoke and try to eat healthy - and am working on eating healthier...  This is kind of my single "vice" and it isn't a huge one.  If I forced myself to give it up totally I'd be resentful and might sabotage some of the other really good things I am doing (boot camp exercise class 3x a week, lifting 2x a week, Pilates 1x a week and run 3 miles 2x a week...).  that's why I decided to cut down, but not cut "out".  It's my little splurge for myself...

As for the QOTD - I'd be wallowing in the warmth of Florida if I was in WDW!!!!  Snowing here, seven degrees and really really chilly.  Wind chill is teeth-numbing.  Our family would be running from favorite ride to favorite ride - hopefully, TSM, the new Space Mountain (still remember how thrilled I was the very first time I went on that ride back in the mid 70s...), Expedition Everest, etc etc.  Who can choose from so many great cloices?  I'd just be happy to be there!


----------



## my3princes

WATP is Walk Away the Pounds.  It is a DVD by Leslie Sanborn (I think).  There's a mile, 2 mile and more workouts.


----------



## donac

Good afternoon 

QOTD  It is Sunday so I would probably be at MK at rope drop this morning.  It is 4 in the afternoon.  I would probably be at the hotel getting in a swim and dh getting a nap in.  Clean up and go back to Epcot to get some dinner in the World SHowcase or back to MK and dinner at the Plaza like we did last time.


----------



## TinkerBean

I'd love to join you all.

I most hang out on the scrap board. My name is Rhonda and I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia 3 years ago and have become much less active, which is totally ironic because exercise is proven to manage your symptoms. I have steadily gained weight (to the tune of 80 pounds) since I lost my mom to suicide 6 years ago. Totally emotional eating. I was on WW about 5 years ago and came within 6 pounds of my goal weight. 

My goals for this year is to lose that 80 pds (6.6 pounds a month which is doable). Start walking on my treadmill everyday and get back on track with WW. 

I need to start planning out my meals (lunch and dinner will be lean cuisine and smart ones with a salad - so I don't have to think about it too much) and exercising first thing in the morning.

Look forward to seeing you all everyday...

rhonda


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> WATP is Walk Away the Pounds.  It is a DVD by Leslie Sanborn (I think).  There's a mile, 2 mile and more workouts.



It's Leslie Sansone actually! She has several DVDs out. I gave one to my Mom and DH gave me one so we are trying to decide which one is really best for each of us. 

It really helped me last round as I would do at least the 2 mile and sometimes the 3 mile each day. I plan on doing that again each day. I did the 2 or 4 mile at 5:30 each morning and then the other one at 7:30 each day after putting DD1 on the bus. Made a big different in my day! I was off and running. Lost 22.5 pounds last challenge. Also would do the Wii Fit and 2-5 miles on the elliptical each day. Hoping to sign up for my Irish Step class again once a week which I also think really helped me. I have learned I need to start my day with a workout and end my day with one to really see its effectiveness!

I'm a workout nut. I try not to sick around on the couch anymore but workout when I have down time. Once you get the metabolism moving it stays going for awhile at least that's how it worked for me!


----------



## sahbushka

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Well I am keeping up today too!!   I took my dog for his walk (one of my goals to walk him every day) and he is happy too!  In the process of moving he was having to go out on a line in the yard until our house was built and now I dont have it fenced therefore he needs a walk every day to get his energy out.   I manged 45 min with dog and kiddo underfoot.  yay for me.  I kept walking circles around the park area.
> 
> I had the leftover shrimp/spinich salad for lunch.  Yummo and all my water has already been consumed. I am doing 8 glasses per day.
> 
> So now I can do wii fit just for fun and hang with the family.
> 
> I also signed up for the Spark people pretty neat site.   I keep seeing the abbreviation WATP what type of program is that?
> 
> Thank you everyone for this; it is just what I needed to get myself back in gear.  The holidays left me a little bummed with no family around but now I am getting back to my old self.





my3princes said:


> WATP is Walk Away the Pounds.  It is a DVD by Leslie Sanborn (I think).  There's a mile, 2 mile and more workouts.



I think it might be Leslie Sanson or Sansen but not sure.  I have done those and her Walk the Walk which is Christian music and they are both pretty good.  She has a great personality and doesn't seem to get too annoying which is always a good thing when you are trying to stick to an excersize routine!

I just got back from the gym and my 50 minutes on the eliptical.  It feels good to get it done and I feel good that I have done it every day so far this year!

Sarah


----------



## MJonesMBA2001

Forgot to tell y'all, I want to build a reward into this for me to get my hair cut really really short again if I can lose a good amount of weight.  It sort of looks goofy if I'm a little heavier like I am now, but I LOVE it.  My wife isn't a big fan of me having short hair, but hey.

I ran 10 miles today as my last taper before the half marathon on Saturday, I'm really excited about being down in the World for a few days!


----------



## jbm02

MJonesMBA2001 said:


> Forgot to tell y'all, I want to build a reward into this for me to get my hair cut really really short again if I can lose a good amount of weight.  It sort of looks goofy if I'm a little heavier like I am now, but I LOVE it.  My wife isn't a big fan of me having short hair, but hey.
> 
> I ran 10 miles today as my last taper before the half marathon on Saturday, I'm really excited about being down in the World for a few days!



Good luck on your race!!  Hope you have terrific running weather (umm...it's barely 7 degrees here and it's below zero with the wind chill!!).  You guys are inspirations to the rest of us!!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

3_disprincesses said:


> I do want to ask those of you that have bodybuggs, how do they work?  What do they tell you?
> 
> Last day of the "Holidays" - back to work tomorrow!  Everyone have a great Sunday!
> 
> ♥ Theresa



The bodybugg is an amazing piece of technology. You wear a sensor on your arm that contains an accelerometer, galvanic skin response meter, a muscle thermometer, and a pedometer. You enter your personal details into the computer and link the bodybugg to the program. It uses a combination of those details  and the readings from the various sensors to calculate the amount of calories you have burned. 

You then go onto the website and log what you ate. It gives you a graphic that shows you the calories burned vs. the calories taken. It gives you your deficit or surplus. You tell the computer how much weight you want to lose and at what rate and it will calculate how large your deficit should be a day. You can tell it if you would prefer to move more, eat less, or a combination of the two. It will give you a meal plan you can follow that will help you meet and stay within your suggested caloric intake.  You can customize it by answering a questionnairre with your eating preferences. You can also view an anyalysis of where your calories are coming from in terms of fat, protein, and carbs.

For a separate price you can get a watch that not only tells the time, but also gives you readouts from your bodybugg on steps taken and calories burned. This is a great way to see throughout the day how you are doing and give you motivation to step it up.

I love my bodybugg. It definitely keeps me accountable. I don't really use their menus, but instead count points to plan my day. Then I put the food into my bodybugg to see how well I am doing with my surplus/deficit. 

This is what the basic screen looks like with your results:


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

QOTD: If I were at Disney, I would either be getting read or performing in a parade or show. Let's see, at this time we would probably be doing Hoe Down in Frontierland. This is a little street show (not advertised) that is done between the 3:00 parade and Spectromagic so that performers can get hours. It features B'rer Rabbit, Bear, and Fox, as well as the Country Bears and square dancers. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## my3princes

Does climbing up and down a ladder and stripping wallpaper count as exercise?  If so I've been exercising all day   Might as well get my house in shape with my body


----------



## my3princes

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> QOTD: If I were at Disney, I would either be getting read or performing in a parade or show. Let's see, at this time we would probably be doing Hoe Down in Frontierland. This is a little street show (not advertised) that is done between the 3:00 parade and Spectromagic so that performers can get hours. It features B'rer Rabbit, Bear, and Fox, as well as the Country Bears and square dancers. It is a lot of fun.



How fun.  You must have wonderful memories


----------



## sahbushka

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> The bodybugg is an amazing piece of technology. You wear a sensor on your arm that contains an accelerometer, galvanic skin response meter, a muscle thermometer, and a pedometer. You enter your personal details into the computer and link the bodybugg to the program. It uses a combination of those details  and the readings from the various sensors to calculate the amount of calories you have burned.
> 
> You then go onto the website and log what you ate. It gives you a graphic that shows you the calories burned vs. the calories taken. It gives you your deficit or surplus. You tell the computer how much weight you want to lose and at what rate and it will calculate how large your deficit should be a day. You can tell it if you would prefer to move more, eat less, or a combination of the two. It will give you a meal plan you can follow that will help you meet and stay within your suggested caloric intake.  You can customize it by answering a questionnairre with your eating preferences. You can also view an anyalysis of where your calories are coming from in terms of fat, protein, and carbs.
> 
> For a separate price you can get a watch that not only tells the time, but also gives you readouts from your bodybugg on steps taken and calories burned. This is a great way to see throughout the day how you are doing and give you motivation to step it up.
> 
> I love my bodybugg. It definitely keeps me accountable. I don't really use their menus, but instead count points to plan my day. Then I put the food into my bodybugg to see how well I am doing with my surplus/deficit.
> 
> This is what the basic screen looks like with your results:



Very cool!


----------



## MaryAz

QOTD DL-probably the aft parade. WDW we usually do AK on Sun then Epcot. So probably getting over to Epcot for dinner.

Today was an off day-we had a bday party. I did limit myself to one piece of pizza and half a piece of cake. Bought some new Ascics shoes and a pedometer you can download the info off of onto your  computer.

Tomorrow I will try out my new pedometer and shoes!!


----------



## DisFam95

3_disprincesses said:


> I luv, luv, luv my chocolate and I will definately budget for it better daily.  The best part was seeing the almost instant results from the COW...drinking water instead of soft drinks makes my skin glow!  Always has and I know it but my other addiction is Diet Coke.
> 
> ♥ Theresa



I can so relate.  I've had 2 DC's in the last 2 days..been hard!  I set out a pitcher of my water w/ and orange sliced up in it and just pour a little over ice when I walk by.  I've really started liking it and getting my kids to drink it too.





lisah0711 said:


> Which app are you using on your iPhone?



Just for wt tracker I started w/ Weightman then my DH found Weighbot so I actualy log on both until I decide which I like.  Lose it has a nice food tracker and calorie counter, exercise tracker.  I tend to eat the same foods pretty frequently so once I figured everything as I went I added my own customized items, like a sandwich etc that has components etc, I make it the same way and figured it all up then added that as a whole.  I've had those awhile so I'm sure there are better ones now.


I've done pretty good the last few days on program.  Skipped the donauts w/ the rest of them fam this morning, drank all my water.

Had roast pork w/ cranberries/apricot, no sauce.  Roast butternut squash w/ onions and garlic tossed in a bit of oil, green beans cooked in the pan w/ some seasoning (dh probabaly added too much butter..had a little talk about healthier cooking options/less oils w/ the veg.  getting the hang of this veggie thing.

Good luck everyone and don;t give up!


----------



## tigger813

Definitely counts going up and down a ladder as that is A LOT of work!

About to have homemade clam chowder and my DH's chicken wings. Of course, enjoying a pineapple juice and coconut rum too. Did get some exercise shoveling the driveway again!

I vow to get back on track tomorrow. Hope to try the last chance workout tomorrow when I take a break from taking down most of the Christmas decorations.


----------



## DisFam95

Forgot the QOTD:

I'd be riding either Pirates or the Haunted Mansion.  I love these and my young kids are too scared of these right now so I've not riden them in a while 

I asked my 4yr old this question and he said 'getting popcorn'.  I think that was one of his best memories after I thought about it.  He ate popcorn all day long for a week when he was 2.5!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

QOTD for me:

If I were at Disney, I'd be in DHS--AK is my favorite park, but DHS is DS's!  He loves Playhouse Disney and the Toy Story characters!!  It is such a blast to take him there!!

And. . .on another note!  I finally exercised today!  I've been having problems getting it done the past two days, but 25 minutes on the Wii for me!!!

Hoping to get more tomorrow!


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Can I just say HOORAY for 15 calorie Popsicles and 10 calorie Jell-O?  They sure do help until I can get this snacking under control!


----------



## Leader of the Club

Hello: My name is Regina and I'm a Disney Addict...oh, wait! wrong thread! 

I am turning 40 this year and I am so excited! We have a trip to WDW planned in March to celebrate! Our little family is me , my DH , DD21, DS12 , and DS5, oh and my poodle, named Mickey . 

My hubby works out of state and was only home for about 4 months of 2009. He is gone for months at a time. Often times it is 4-6 weeks and we don't even get to talk to him. Really, I am just thankful that he has a job. So, I am kind of a married, single mom.

I homeschooled all of my kids until this year. The boys went off to school. We just moved to a new city with great schools and it was time! (my DD excelled at home school--the boys, not so much.).

I have worked 2 jobs for the past seven years and now find myself unemployed, bored depressed and lonely. What do we do when we are unemployed, bored, depressed and lonely? Sit on the couch and eat, of course! I don't have any hobbies or friends to fall back on...I was too busy working and schooling the kids for that. 

I've been about 40 pounds overweight for around 10 years. I'd love to loose that forty pounds for my 40th year! If I could lose 15 pounds before my March trip to WDW, I'd be thrilled! 

I live in a cold climate and I really, really dislike cold weather. I've always told people that I am allergic to cold! One of my main goals for the next 15 weeks will be to get out and get myself to the Y 3 times a week.  Its so EASY to send the boys off to school and crawl back under the covers with my poodle. I don't really have a plan for my weight loss, but I will check out sparkpeople for ideas. 

and, if I were at WDW right now I would have just eaten at the World Showcase and would be watching IllumiNations. 

Good luck to us all!


----------



## corinnak

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I have a question about the nutrition facts label on foods. I'm horrible with this kind of thing. I get overwhelmed with all the numbers and I'm not sure which is the most important to start with. If I want to focus on just one part of it to start with, what part of the label should I look at? The calories? The fat number? Help!



I would think if losing weight is your only goal, keep your eye on the calories per serving.  Fat and the other nutrients are relevant, but the bottom line really is calories in vs. calories out.  Depending on your height, weight, gender and activity level, the number of calories you are going to want to get in a day in order to lose is probably between 1200 and 2200 calories.  You'll want to find an chart or calculator to help you figure out your target number.  Also be aware of serving size.  A serving size of cereal, for example is a lot smaller than most people realize.  Measure it out a few times to see what it looks like.


About the *Bodybugg* - just a word of warning - DH and I have them and it has not been a purely blissful experience.  I had to stop using mine because the transmission pads were so irritating - they put a low level of current into your skin and can cause skin irritation and in my case some blistering.    I'm not a wimp, but I decided I'd rather not have scars on my arm.  My DH also started having problems with the software no longer working after a system upgrade.  We have a mac, so this might not be a problem for everyone.  Not to be Debbie Downer - just wanted to put this out there as fair warning to anyone considering getting one. 


QOTD: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?

One word:  Jellyrolls!!!!!  It is so fun to go and hear those guys tickle the ivories.  Now that it's non-smoking, I go every chance I get!


----------



## Conway733

QOTD:  I'd be watching Illuminations...or getting on the bus back to CSR after watching Illuminations.

Well, I'm going to eat an orange now, instead of a piece of chocolate cake (like my DH just ate).


----------



## maiziezoe

I hope I can still join. 

I'm Ann... 41 years old... living In Illinois. I have been married for .... almost 6 years (I seriously forgot and had to add on my fingers). I have 4 kids.... my oldest is 21, then 13 (they are from my first marriage) my second two are 5 and almost 3. Boy, girl, boy, girl. My oldest has grown up and flown the coop and now lives in downtown Chicago. *happy dance*.

I used to be a newspaper columnist but now I am a stay at home mom. I homeschool my two youngest kids (preschool and pre-K). I love to do anything crafty except knit. I just can't get the hang of it. 

I used to be thin... with an eating disorder (bulimia). In 2000 I was diagnosed with Lupus and gained weight due to the drugs I had to take. It wasn't a lot of weight but it was more than I was used to. Then I met my husband. He is a foodie. He loves to eat. He loves food. I learned to love food the way he does. 

For Christmas I asked for a Wii Fit and got one. I made a deal with myself that I would use it for an hour a day, 5 days a week. I love the Wii Fit. Because of my Lupus, there are a lot of physical/exercise things I cannot do... but so far I haven't had any troubles using the Wii Fit.

Until yesterday, I didn't care about my weight. My husband loves me the way I am. My kids love me the way I am. My friends still like me. But, something in my head told me that losing the extra weight I have would be a good thing. Since Christmas I have lost 7 pounds... and that's just because I have become more active. My goal is to lose 80 pounds. 7 down, 73 to go. 

So, I hope I am not too late. I will email my weight to the WeightKeeper. 

Thanks!


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Thank you to everyone who replied with the information on bodybuggs...Now, I have to figure out how to afford one.


----------



## MelanieC

That is so awesome that Jellyrolls is now non-smoking, back in 2005 when I went it was horribly smokey.

The last 3 days has gone well.  I've been withing my calorie range every day, I've exercised each day and feel really motivated for this week.  

QOTD: Where would I be if I was in WDW right now - Riding space mountain!


----------



## jenanderson

QOTD:  If I were at WDW, I would most definitely be watching Wishes!  It is my favorite part of the day and I will watch it as many times as possible while at WDW.

Alright - I did okay yesterday and today.  I started logging all my food on the WW online site.  It is sad to see what some of my favorite foods total up to.   

I am debating between writing a blog or creating a WISH journal.  I think that either one of them would help me record my successes and struggles, keep track of measurements and have a place to put my thoughts about my eating habits down.  I would love to hear from people who either blog or have a journal and what you like about it.

I also would like to take measurements...it is about the weight for me but I think I also need to recognize inches lost.  Any suggestions on what measurements I should take to start with?  Waist is a given...what other ones do you recommend?

Thanks to anyone who has some advice!  
Jen


----------



## RutgersAlum

QOTD:  I think dh, the ds's & I would be walking from Beach Club to the entrance to Illuminations and watching it!  OR we would be @ DHS riding TSM!!!


----------



## corinnak

jenanderson said:


> I am debating between writing a blog or creating a WISH journal.  I think that either one of them would help me record my successes and struggles, keep track of measurements and have a place to put my thoughts about my eating habits down.  I would love to hear from people who either blog or have a journal and what you like about it.
> 
> I also would like to take measurements...it is about the weight for me but I think I also need to recognize inches lost.  Any suggestions on what measurements I should take to start with?  Waist is a given...what other ones do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who has some advice!
> Jen



Hi Jen,
I have both a WW blog and a WISH journal.  Both are good!  You can post more than one photo to WISH, whereas on WW, it's one photo per blog, though the uploading is very easy.  Support from likeminded people is good on both sites.  Were you thinking of a personal blog on blogger or a website like that?  I have no real experience with that, but it seems like it might be more challenging to find an audience at first.  I know Lynsey's got a great blog, though and there is a whole world of weight loss blogging out there!

Be sure to let s know what you decide and where we can find you!

Measurements - It's a great idea to track those! I do track them very sporadically on Sparkpeople:   Hips, thigh, waist, bust, upper arm, neck.  The great thing about tracking inches is that when the scale stalls out, seeing the change in the inches can be very encouraging.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Hi everybody!  I have read through everything, and been getting all the starting weights entered.  Lots of you have already reported in .  I'll be back later to post the reminder for those who have missed reporting in.



lisah0711 said:


> *Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day):  Do you have a goal for this challenge?*
> 
> *And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?  *



goal for this challenge:  I am going to lose 20pounds.  When I lose 15pounds, I will buy myself the Glee DVD 

Group Goal:  I think we can do 500pounds this time.  There's more people starting out that there was in BL8 or the Summer Between BL's challenges.  Plus there's an extra week this time.
-I think it would be interesting to see how high we can be with retaining people this challenge.



lisah0711 said:


> *Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*



My plan is to increase exercise.
Eat out only once a week.
No McD or A&W again this month (had McD tonight and now its gone)
Start journalling all my eating again tomorrow.

I've been at home all week and its been very relaxing.  I didn't eat great over the last couple weeks, but I did better than last Christmas.  When I did my weigh in on Jan 1 I was up 3.5lbs since the end of BL8, and I'm going to knock that back off fast.
DH wants to go to Vegas together and the deal was that it will be a reward for when I reach goal.  Need to stay focused to get there and feel great about it.



kidsrfun said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it too late to join this group? I'm getting ready to start to Golds Gym 12 week Challenge (starts monday the 11th) and I thought this would be a great partner to that. I would definitely be on the loser team. I have 40 - 50 lbs to lose. If it's too late to join, I completely understand. Just thought I'd give it a try!
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!



NEVER TOO LATE TO JOIN!



lisah0711 said:


> *If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing*?



At DL, we'd probably be in Fantasyland getting in some rides  We always do Fantasyland in the evening.



lovedvc said:


> Can anyone help me? How do I get the Biggest Loser Clippie on my signature?



On the top Left side of screen pick USER CP.
Then from the list down the LEFT side of screen pick EDIT SIGNATURE
Then put in http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c400/lecach/biggestloser.jpg  and add 



 to the end.



jenanderson said:


> I also would like to take measurements...it is about the weight for me but I think I also need to recognize inches lost.  Any suggestions on what measurements I should take to start with?  Waist is a given...what other ones do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who has some advice!
> Jen



For measurements, I'd suggest:  waist, chest, upper arm, upper thigh or hips .


----------



## tea pot

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> *Sunday is usually our family Disney day.  *Maria



Oh be still my heart     When my DSIL moved down there she would  go to Disney every weekend. Now we visit more than she does and we fly down from Boston.    I say what a waste but my dd says she just doesn't feel the magic.

If I was in WDW right now. 11:24 pm we would be getting back from the parks. I'd have my mug of tea and be sitting in a rocker in the Lobby of the WL or on the porch at the BC enjoying the warm night,  listening to the music and "just feeling the magic"


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

3_disprincesses said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied with the information on bodybuggs...Now, I have to figure out how to afford one.



They will have sales at various times of the year. I was able to get mine for $199 back in October. That is $50 off of the normal price. I then got the digital display for Christmas and I'm pretty sure they bought it when it was on sale as well.


----------



## LuvBaloo

There's been great response so far with 120 weigh ins already received and one excused as she's at WDW.
I will be trying to post a friendly reminder list of people who haven't reported in every Sunday.  There is no pressure to weigh-in; you may participate in the thread without doing weigh ins.  The reminder is just in case people have forgotten to weigh in.  So here's the names of the missing:
baby1disney
bumbershoot
CindyBeth
disney mommy
disneylove69
donac
dthogue
ElizK
kidsrfun
ktaggie
Leader of the Club
lisaviolet
mandac
maslex
MickeyMagic
mthompson22
My2Pixies
omama
pamperedlori
PaulaSue
pjlla
PrincessBride6205
rgrutland
Ronda93
seashell724
tbatchelor
ucfsweetie82
ziggystardust​


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

Hi everyone! I'm late to the party!

Just checking in and getting my starting weight reported. 

Have a fantastic evening!


----------



## KerBear

Ok, I am a little behind, had a busy weekend, but I am going to catch up now! 

Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?
  My goal is to lose 23 pounds, which is what I have put back on from my previous weight loss.  After that I still have another 80 or so to go, but I am being realistic so 23 will be a great start!

And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge? 

I have no idea what is realistic here, but I think its a great idea to be accountable to the groups success as well as my own!


Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?

	Well, I ordered a recumbent bike today.  Just have to wait the 2 weeks for delivery!  So I plan to spend at least 30 minutes a day on it.  This is how I lost the weight last time, but when we moved from WA to CA the bike got left behind.  I have trouble with walking distances because of my hip, I use a cane at Disneyland and rely on my pain meds a lot so walking as a form of exercise isnt very effective.  Once I have been using the bike for a while I will start trying to do some walking too to try to increase my stamina in that area.
	And of course the eating.  Honestly healthy eating isnt that hard for me as far as what I like, but it is not convenient, so I dont always do it.  I live in the desert, there is no Trader Joes within 50 miles of me, and the grocery stores up here leave something to be desired when it comes to produce selection and quality.  Haha listen to me, I am full of excuses.  The truth is I am lazy.  I am gone 12-14 hours a day depeneding on mandatory OT and traffic, I do not want to make more than one trip a week to the grocery store, and I do not want to spend an hour prepping and cooking dinner only to have my DD say ewwww, this is gross!!!  Ok, so my goal is to find some easy healthy dishes that the kid will eat too.  Lofty goal I think.

If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?


	I was going to go today too!  Darn it.  Well, right now I would be on my way home since I have to work in the morning, but a few hours ago I would have been on the Matterhorn, and a few hours before that a marathon session on GRR since it goes down tomorrow for refurb.


----------



## donac

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> QOTD: If I were at Disney, I would either be getting read or performing in a parade or show. Let's see, at this time we would probably be doing Hoe Down in Frontierland. This is a little street show (not advertised) that is done between the 3:00 parade and Spectromagic so that performers can get hours. It features B'rer Rabbit, Bear, and Fox, as well as the Country Bears and square dancers. It is a lot of fun.



I saw this show when we were in DW in Aug and thought it was very cute.  I was trying to get a ADR for lunch just as the music started and then had to find a quiet place to talk. 

DS2 got off yesterday and soon should be in London.  He will have a half a day in London before he heads to Africa.

Well off to get some stretches in and back to work after Christmas break.  Let's see where was I in geometry class?  I hope I remember.


----------



## tigger813

I'm up! Haven't worked out yet. Will do that after I get DD1 on the bus. I feel a cold coming on! YIKES  Should be able to get in at least 2 2 mile workouts and then maybe some Wii Fit later today. Hoping DD2 is ok this morning. She slept all night and I think may have only coughed once. Will need to check her temp when she gets up though.

DD2 was sitting up when I walked in her room so no fights there this morning. LOL! Her lunch is made and she's eating muffins on the couch.

Hope everyone has a good day. Gotta start writing down my QOTD so I will be all set to coach on Friday!


----------



## pakaramom

Good morning Tracey!  I'm jealous of your treadmill!  It's way too cold to go outside to exercise so I'm headed to the gym.  I wish we had the space for a treadmill, but our house is too small.  

Today is the day I'm going to start.  DH and the kids go back to school so it'll be easier to get to the gym.  I've already had 2 glasses of water!


----------



## ohMom

ok...i'm a bit behind...but for me TODAY is the day of starting.....

my goals this for next 3 weeks to return back into a healthy routine is to workout 4-5 times a week and count points.  also, no alcohol with the exception of one event this month.

was cleaning out drawers yesterday and purposely made a pile of t-shirts that are too snug right now, they are all so cute and i want to wear them comfortably this spring!


----------



## Geekerbell

I know I'm a few days behind, but would love to join this challenge. I haven'y done one in over a year. /thankfully I have maintained, but I still have over 100 pounds to go and I am ready to start tacling it again. Would love to join and have the support!

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## auntlynne

jenanderson said:


> QOTD:  If I were at WDW, I would most definitely be watching Wishes!  It is my favorite part of the day and I will watch it as many times as possible while at WDW....



Tears come to my eyes every time I see it.  And I drag my sister & her teens to it nearly every night when we visit WDW.

Lynne


----------



## chskover

If I was in WDW right now, I'd be waiting to get to TSM to get fast passes. I would then go to the standby line to ride.  Great for your arm muscles.


----------



## lisah0711

wezee said:


> Ok gang.....I think I still need some tech. help.  I'm still not receiving my instant emails from this thread. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> But the good news is, I had a good day yesterday. Healthy food and a great WATP workout.



Great job on the good day -- did you get the subscription fixed?  



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Good Morning eveyone!!!
> 
> TODAY IS A GREAT DAY!!!!! WHY????? * Because I am officially done with ON CALL status for surgery!!!! *  I am an RN and started a new job in November, but I had to keep my surgery oncall days until the rotation was done.  Yesterday was my last day!!!  I AM SOOOO HAPPY!
> 
> I feel very motivated and energized today!  I am going to use that to my advantage and get things done, and workout.




Congratulations on being done with being on call!  



my3princes said:


> QOTD
> 
> If I were at Disney World right now I would be enjoying the sunshine.  It's only 15 degrees here and windy.



I know, it is wintery here, too.  I thought it was cold when I was at WDW before Christmas but here 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: If I were at WDW I would probably be at Epcot riding Test Track after doing the Soarin' dash and riding it twice and eating breakfast at Seasons Food Court. I would also anxiously be awaiting World Showcase to open so I could get a DRINK! LOL!



We're looking forward to getting back into our regular routine here, too.  



Where'sPiglet? said:


> If I was at WDW, I'd love to be on Toy Story Mania. I've only been on it one time. Id I was at Disneyland, I'd love to be on Toy Story Mania, OR Pirates of the Caribbean or Space Mountain. Both of those rides have much better versions at DLR. Just as long as I wasn't on the Sun Wheel of Death. (That thing is terrifying in my opinion! )



The Mickey Spinnin' Wheel of Death is much prettier now since it was refurbed -- still won't ever ride it again!  



CinderellasSister said:


> If I were in Disney right I'd be taking my kids in Tower of Terror for the first time.  (That's my plan for our trip next month! )



Are they excited about it?  My 10 year old refused to right it this go round.  I thought the one at WDW was tamer than the DL one -- not as many big drops.



jimmduck said:


> Interesting question - because I will be at WDW this time next week.
> 
> My sister in law have joined the CHEAR section at the marathon (I will attempt the half  on Saturday and complete - hopefully - the 5k on the Friday).  After that, we will shop and be headed off to the Norway Pavillion for a victory dinner with the Arthritis Society followed by Illuminations.
> 
> I have never been to Disneyland.
> 
> Every trip, I do a "scarey ride" because I am a fraidy cat.  Last year, it was Tower of Terror - which is now one of my favourites.
> 
> This year, my sister in law wants me to do Expedition Everest - and I am a bit timid.
> 
> Was looking at an old WW card - I am 32 pounds lighter than I was this time last year and soooo close to a big milestone.
> 
> I am glad this is starting up again - and I hope to be more vocal this time, but I do get busy and cannot promise I will be here everyday - and I will have no computer access January 7 - 12th when I am at Disney.
> 
> Nice to link up with some old friends here too - Vija - hi buddy!  Glad you are on the up again.
> 
> Linda



Good luck with your races!    Come back and tell us all about it!



MJonesMBA2001 said:


> Hey, I'm running the half on Saturday too!
> 
> If I were in WDW right now, I'd be at the Magic Kingdom, making a beeline to the Haunted Mansion!



Hopefully you both saw corinnak's post about a WISH meet on Friday.  Maybe next year we will have enough folks to put together our own team?  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?
> 
> This is so funny to me now that I live here.  Sunday is usually our family Disney day.   We would most likely be at MK right now doing Buzz and TTA with our son.   We always hit this first and we usually arrive around this time unless hubby is golfing.   I love my Sunday Disney Days!!   It is just to crowded right now for me to venture over to the parks.



Yes, when you live there it is a totally different experience.  When I worked at DL my mom would go with me to pick up my paycheck, then we would ride Pirates and Haunted Mansion and have lunch at the Blue Bayou.  We did that every week or two.  



Craftydawn said:


> Good morning everyone! Wow, this thread moves so incredibly fast, I have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> A little background first. I am 34 and married to DH for almost 15 years (this June). No children together but DH has DD20 from first marriage so I call her my DD. I work full-time and go to school online full-time so I never seem to have enough hours in my day. I had a discectomy in October and have just recovered enough to start exercising again. I do still have pain but not NEARLY as severe as during the 1 1/2 years it took them to diagnose my problem. I have the wii fit, Biggest Loser workout for wii, WATP, and tons of other DVDs. So, no more excuses!
> 
> QOTD's: My goals for this challenge are to try my best, not be so hard on myself if I have an off-day, and of course I would like to lose weight. How much? I'm not sure because I have always set such high numbers for myself that I will set myself up to fail. 5 pound increments will be it this time. When I lose 5 pounds, I have met my goal, and I will set a new one. Hope it works!
> I joined WW and am a member of Sparkpeople. Plus, the wonderful support on this board will help me through. I hope to be an active participant in the thread so I hold myself accountable.
> 
> Today's QOTD: If I were at Disneyland right now, I would be eating breakfast at River Belle Terrace watching the ducks swim across Rivers of America. It's a beautiful way to start my morning. Seeing as how I have only been to MK once and have never been to Disney World's other parks, I am not sure what I would be doing there.
> 
> My big reward for this weight loss journey is my trip to Disneyworld in December. I want to be healthy and happy. I am an obsessive planner so these next 12 months will be so entertaining for me!



Tigger813, you will love Disneyworld with all the beautiful decorations -- that is a great reward!


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?
> 
> If I were at WDW right now, I would be in the queue for Space Mountain, since I haven't ridden it since the rehab. I would also eagerly be anticipating rides on Mickey's Philharmagic, the Haunted Mansion, Hall of Presidents (haven't seen the new one yet!), and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. I would cap this off with dinner at LTT, enjoy a ride on Pirates followed by a Dole Whip, slip over to the comedy show in Tomorrowland, and then enjoy an ice cream sandwich cookie from the Main Street Bakery while I watched the fireworks.
> 
> I just did my incline walking today. This is a hard week for me since I can't do much exercise -- I have to rest for the Half on Saturday. I am so excited! I leave for WDW on Thursday, and working the next 3 days will be annoying when I just want to dream about my trip!
> 
> Maria



Good luck on your race this week-end!    We'll be thinking about you all and wanting to hear all about it!  



sahbushka said:


> If I were in Disneyland right now I would be just getting off of Indiana Jones and heading to get a fast pass for BTMRR!  I love that ride!
> 
> I have been doing really well staying on track so far this year!  I am still working on getting off all the damage I did on NYE....but I am close!  I will be going with dh to the gym today to try to get the rest off.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> Sarah



You had one bad day but you've already put it behind you -- good job!  



leamom2princesses said:


> What a great question!  We usually do AK on Sundays. Since it is around 12:30 at Disneyworld right now, I would probably have already done the Safari and EE and would be watching the girls play at the Boneyard.  Right about now I'd be wondering how we are going to get all those little pebbles out of their shoes and shorts.



It's amazing they have any pebble left at night!  



Where'sPiglet? said:


> I have a question about the nutrition facts label on foods. I'm horrible with this kind of thing. I get overwhelmed with all the numbers and I'm not sure which is the most important to start with. If I want to focus on just one part of it to start with, what part of the label should I look at? The calories? The fat number? Help!
> 
> I used to walk so much before (lived in NYC - no car) that whatever I ate melted right off. Not so much anymore.



I would start with calories and fat.  You also need to be sure that you are getting enough protein, calories, and variety in your diet.  For the first week you may just want to track what you are doing so you can see what you need to do, i.e. add more fruits and veggies.  Until you really start tracking sometimes you don't really know what is going on.  



jbm02 said:


> ...I KNOW I need to do this - but I love my Diet Pepsi too.  I am going to try and limit it to one small glass a day.  I don't drink coffee or tea so it's my morning caffeine.... but the water consumption is going really, really well so maybe I can do it!!





Where'sPiglet? said:


> I find soda to be a trifecta of addictions:
> 
> -the caffeine
> -the sugar/sweetness
> -the FIZZ. Really. I love the way the soda FEELS when I drink it, especially on a hot summer day with ice.





Peace.love.mickey said:


> YES!!!!  Love the fizz!!  Diet soda is prob better then my other favorite fizzy drink...champagne!!!



Yes, yes and yes!    I would have a hard time giving up Diet Coke but I don't drink it after noon now.



lovedvc said:


> You have to decide how you want to use the nutrition label.  Are you counting calories per day, are you looking to lower the fat intake or are you looking to lower your sugar intake.  It takes the body longer to break down sugar than it does fat.  Also, take a look at your vegetable and fruit intake, are you eating enough.  Dieting is not only cutting back on foods, but giving your body the proper fuel to burn.  You could (but don't) cut your calorie intake to 800 calories a day and never, ever lose a pound, because your body goes into starvation mode and will not give anything up.  You really have to decide which way you would like go.  Figure out what works for you and give it a try for a few weeks and see how it goes.  For me I know I have to stay away from carbs and processed foods.  I lost 50 pounds on the weight watchers core program which was lean meats, fat free products and low carb intake.  I have gained 20 pounds back but that is do to my laziness.  I'm here to become motivated again, I would like to lose 30 pounds by the end of June.  *I know I can do it and so can you.*



  you both can do it!


----------



## LegoMom3

Another day, another chance!  Yesterday was meh....not horrible, but I could have done MUCH better.

I loved the "what would you be doing in Disney...." question!...so fun to dream and remember.

.


----------



## lisah0711

Piglet18 said:


> Ah, hard to come back to reality! I just got home last night - gone all Christmas vacation (since the 20th) so now I am off to un-decorate, unpack, and do heaps of laundry! Will do Wiifitplus today; hoping to do more too, if I get all the rest of my marking done (I'm a teacher - back to work tomorrow!). Hope you all have a fabulous day!



Sounds like you had a great trip!  



lmhall2000 said:


> I have consistently walked 4 miles (2 in the morning, 2 at night...easier on my knee injury with a brace) for 9 days now...my goal is to do this until our cruise in May...I shoot for 1500 calories a day, but always under 2000...I'll see how much weight comes off this month doing that and then adjust or add in another sport...I'm working on putting in a pool (contracting it myself and doin a lot of the work myself) so on top of homeschooling, leading 3-4 youth groups...I don't have much time to do anything but weigh in....
> 
> Stay strong, stay positive and do for your body what you do for others!!



Sounds like you are doing great!  Be nice to that knee.  



sahbushka said:


> While I enjoy a good cold Diet Pepsi I also know that in the long run it is not doing anything positive for me nutritiously or financially.  So....why should I be letting it take money away from other things!  If you saved all the money you would normally spend on soda and put it towards a disney trip how much would that be in a year?
> 
> Sarah



It would probably be quite a bit!  



NCRedding said:


> If I were at WDW this afternoon, I'd be watching Mickey's Philharmagic, and people watching.  Never been to DL.
> 
> I'll be at WDW in two weeks, with DD and her friend (both 17).  They meet up with friends from high school, who drive down on a bus sleeping coming and going.  They like it because they get to hang out with their friends, but don't have to stay in a small room with 4 people, or sleep on the bus.  This time, DH isn't coming, so I'll be solo, watching people and enjoying getting to do what I want, when I want.
> 
> Good luck to those going marathon weekend.  I tried the 1/2 marathon in 2005 with the original WISH-walkers.  Even though I was closed out at the MK backgate at 10.5 miles, it ranks as one of the greatest experiences of my life!



Sounds like a fun trip to look forward too!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I also signed up for the Spark people pretty neat site.   I keep seeing the abbreviation WATP what type of program is that?



WATP stands for Walk Away the Pounds.  They are a series of walking at home DVDs done by Leslie Sansone.  I like them but sometimes Leslie is a little too perky long term for me -- I mix her up with some Jillian DVDs and that takes care of that!  



TinkerBean said:


> I'd love to join you all.
> 
> I most hang out on the scrap board. My name is Rhonda and I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia 3 years ago and have become much less active, which is totally ironic because exercise is proven to manage your symptoms. I have steadily gained weight (to the tune of 80 pounds) since I lost my mom to suicide 6 years ago. Totally emotional eating. I was on WW about 5 years ago and came within 6 pounds of my goal weight.
> 
> My goals for this year is to lose that 80 pds (6.6 pounds a month which is doable). Start walking on my treadmill everyday and get back on track with WW.
> 
> I need to start planning out my meals (lunch and dinner will be lean cuisine and smart ones with a salad - so I don't have to think about it too much) and exercising first thing in the morning.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all everyday...
> 
> rhonda



 TinkerBean!  



my3princes said:


> Does climbing up and down a ladder and stripping wallpaper count as exercise?  If so I've been exercising all day   Might as well get my house in shape with my body



I would think so!  I think you can plug in that kind of activity in the WW activity calculator and see how many calories you burn.  I read somewhere recently that 2 1/2 hours of housework burns 500 calories and you have a clean house!



MaryAz said:


> QOTD DL-probably the aft parade. WDW we usually do AK on Sun then Epcot. So probably getting over to Epcot for dinner.
> 
> Today was an off day-we had a bday party. I did limit myself to one piece of pizza and half a piece of cake. Bought some new Ascics shoes and a pedometer you can download the info off of onto your  computer.
> 
> Tomorrow I will try out my new pedometer and shoes!!



Good plan!  



DisFam95 said:


> Just for wt tracker I started w/ Weightman then my DH found Weighbot so I actualy log on both until I decide which I like.  Lose it has a nice food tracker and calorie counter, exercise tracker.  I tend to eat the same foods pretty frequently so once I figured everything as I went I added my own customized items, like a sandwich etc that has components etc, I make it the same way and figured it all up then added that as a whole.  I've had those awhile so I'm sure there are better ones now.
> 
> Good luck everyone and don;t give up!



Thanks!   I'll check those out.



DisFam95 said:


> Forgot the QOTD:
> 
> I'd be riding either Pirates or the Haunted Mansion.  I love these and my young kids are too scared of these right now so I've not riden them in a while
> 
> I asked my 4yr old this question and he said 'getting popcorn'.  I think that was one of his best memories after I thought about it.  He ate popcorn all day long for a week when he was 2.5!



Isn't that funny of all the things you did on the trip he liked the popcorn!  



3_disprincesses said:


> Can I just say HOORAY for 15 calorie Popsicles and 10 calorie Jell-O?  They sure do help until I can get this snacking under control!



Hooray!  



Leader of the Club said:


> Hello: My name is Regina and I'm a Disney Addict...oh, wait! wrong thread!
> 
> My hubby works out of state and was only home for about 4 months of 2009. He is gone for months at a time. Often times it is 4-6 weeks and we don't even get to talk to him. Really, I am just thankful that he has a job. So, I am kind of a married, single mom.
> 
> I homeschooled all of my kids until this year. The boys went off to school. We just moved to a new city with great schools and it was time! (my DD excelled at home school--the boys, not so much.).
> 
> I have worked 2 jobs for the past seven years and now find myself unemployed, bored depressed and lonely. What do we do when we are unemployed, bored, depressed and lonely? Sit on the couch and eat, of course! I don't have any hobbies or friends to fall back on...I was too busy working and schooling the kids for that.
> 
> I've been about 40 pounds overweight for around 10 years. I'd love to loose that forty pounds for my 40th year! If I could lose 15 pounds before my March trip to WDW, I'd be thrilled!
> 
> I live in a cold climate and I really, really dislike cold weather. I've always told people that I am allergic to cold! One of my main goals for the next 15 weeks will be to get out and get myself to the Y 3 times a week.  Its so EASY to send the boys off to school and crawl back under the covers with my poodle. I don't really have a plan for my weight loss, but I will check out sparkpeople for ideas.
> 
> and, if I were at WDW right now I would have just eaten at the World Showcase and would be watching IllumiNations.
> 
> Good luck to us all!



 LeaderoftheClub!



corinnak said:


> I would think if losing weight is your only goal, keep your eye on the calories per serving.  Fat and the other nutrients are relevant, but the bottom line really is calories in vs. calories out.  Depending on your height, weight, gender and activity level, the number of calories you are going to want to get in a day in order to lose is probably between 1200 and 2200 calories.  You'll want to find an chart or calculator to help you figure out your target number.  Also be aware of serving size.  A serving size of cereal, for example is a lot smaller than most people realize.  Measure it out a few times to see what it looks like.
> 
> 
> About the *Bodybugg* - just a word of warning - DH and I have them and it has not been a purely blissful experience.  I had to stop using mine because the transmission pads were so irritating - they put a low level of current into your skin and can cause skin irritation and in my case some blistering.    I'm not a wimp, but I decided I'd rather not have scars on my arm.  My DH also started having problems with the software no longer working after a system upgrade.  We have a mac, so this might not be a problem for everyone.  Not to be Debbie Downer - just wanted to put this out there as fair warning to anyone considering getting one.
> 
> 
> QOTD: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?
> 
> One word:  Jellyrolls!!!!!  It is so fun to go and hear those guys tickle the ivories.  Now that it's non-smoking, I go every chance I get!



Yeah, I'm not a big bodybugg fan either but maybe mine was defective?  



Conway733 said:


> QOTD:  I'd be watching Illuminations...or getting on the bus back to CSR after watching Illuminations.
> 
> Well, I'm going to eat an orange now, instead of a piece of chocolate cake (like my DH just ate).





maiziezoe said:


> I hope I can still join.
> 
> I'm Ann... 41 years old... living In Illinois. I have been married for .... almost 6 years (I seriously forgot and had to add on my fingers). I have 4 kids.... my oldest is 21, then 13 (they are from my first marriage) my second two are 5 and almost 3. Boy, girl, boy, girl. My oldest has grown up and flown the coop and now lives in downtown Chicago. *happy dance*.
> 
> I used to be a newspaper columnist but now I am a stay at home mom. I homeschool my two youngest kids (preschool and pre-K). I love to do anything crafty except knit. I just can't get the hang of it.
> 
> I used to be thin... with an eating disorder (bulimia). In 2000 I was diagnosed with Lupus and gained weight due to the drugs I had to take. It wasn't a lot of weight but it was more than I was used to. Then I met my husband. He is a foodie. He loves to eat. He loves food. I learned to love food the way he does.
> 
> For Christmas I asked for a Wii Fit and got one. I made a deal with myself that I would use it for an hour a day, 5 days a week. I love the Wii Fit. Because of my Lupus, there are a lot of physical/exercise things I cannot do... but so far I haven't had any troubles using the Wii Fit.
> 
> Until yesterday, I didn't care about my weight. My husband loves me the way I am. My kids love me the way I am. My friends still like me. But, something in my head told me that losing the extra weight I have would be a good thing. Since Christmas I have lost 7 pounds... and that's just because I have become more active. My goal is to lose 80 pounds. 7 down, 73 to go.
> 
> So, I hope I am not too late. I will email my weight to the WeightKeeper.
> 
> Thanks!



 maiziezoe  You can do it!


----------



## pjlla

Peace.love.mickey said:


> YES!!!!  Love the fizz!!  Diet soda is prob better then my other favorite fizzy drink...champagne!!!




Well, IMHO, you would be better off drinking the champagne.  At least it is pretty much all natural.  If you are looking for a good reason to give up diet soda, do some reading on aspartame.  It is really terrible stuff for you.  It is hard to avoid these days, as it keeps showing up in the most unexpected places, but obviously diet soda is an obvious "carrier".  I was pretty fond of caffeine free Diet Coke.  Drank it every day for many years.... gave it up cold turkey 1/2/2008 and haven't regretted it once since then.  Obviously, since I drank caffeine-free, the caffeine withdrawal wasn't an issue for me (I gave up caffeine in 1995 when getting PG with my first child and rarely consume it any more).  I occasionally have a small portion when out and about at restaurants and such, but my intake is probably under 1 serving per month over the past two years.  It truly tastes strange and chemically to me when I drink it now.  When I want fizz I drink seltzer.... Polar and Poland Springs brands are both very delicious and sodium free.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Well I am keeping up today too!!   I took my dog for his walk (one of my goals to walk him every day) and he is happy too!  In the process of moving he was having to go out on a line in the yard until our house was built and now I dont have it fenced therefore he needs a walk every day to get his energy out.   I manged 45 min with dog and kiddo underfoot.  yay for me.  I kept walking circles around the park area.
> 
> I had the leftover shrimp/spinich salad for lunch.  Yummo and all my water has already been consumed. I am doing 8 glasses per day.
> 
> So now I can do wii fit just for fun and hang with the family.
> 
> I also signed up for the Spark people pretty neat site.   I keep seeing the abbreviation WATP what type of program is that?
> 
> Thank you everyone for this; it is just what I needed to get myself back in gear.  The holidays left me a little bummed with no family around but now I am getting back to my old self.



Was just going to comment on the WATP questions, but I see it got answered.  Any how, at the risk of repeating.... "Walk Away the Pounds" is a dvd exercise program developed and lead by Leslie Sansone.  She is really great and energetic, but not overly perky.  There are MANY different versions out there.  I personally own three DVDs and three old VHS versions of her walks and sometimes I wish I had more.  It is great to mix them up so I don't get bored.  That said, the workouts are not usually strenuous enough for me on their own any more, so I do them while wearing 5 lb ankle weights and 1 lb wrist weights.  When they use hand weights I use 3 lb or 5 lb, depending on the workout.  Her smaller WATP "weighted balls" are just not heavy enough (I just got them at the Goodwill before Christmas.... I should have hefted them before I bought them.... but I might give them to a friend to use). 

The workouts usually go from 20 minutes (Muscle Mile one mile workout with weights) to 60 minutes (4 mi Challenge without weights, and 3 mi Belly, Buns, and Thighs workout, which includes a resistance cord workout at the end).  And there are tons more.... Walk and Jog, Walk and Kick (includes a bit of kickboxing.... I really love it), and more.  I get a chuckle out of the exercise clothes they are wearing in the older videoes (very 80's), but the workouts are still very effective.  

I guess what is SO great about them is that they are kind of a "no-excuses" workout.  It doesn't matter what the weather (since you are inside), where you are (I've done them in hotel rooms and in very small spaces), what you have with you (you could do them in exercise clothes or your underwear  and handweights are definitely optional for many of them), what your fitness level (you can always start with a 20 minute 1 mi walk), or your age (if you can walk, you can WATP).  WOW... I sound like an infomercial!!  I swear, I get nothing from this endorsement!! 



Well.... the last few days have not been good and I am happy to put them behind me and start fresh.  I haven't fallen off the wagon that badly in a long time  (I fell off the wagon, bounced off the wagon trail, and rolled down a hill!! )  But I "ran" to catch the wagon and I hopped back in.  And here I will stay, for the foreseeable future!!  

I'm so glad to have all of my BL friends here to support me and encourage me and help me to climb back in that wagon.  Wagons ho!!!...............P


----------



## lisah0711

MelanieC said:


> That is so awesome that Jellyrolls is now non-smoking, back in 2005 when I went it was horribly smokey.
> 
> The last 3 days has gone well.  I've been withing my calorie range every day, I've exercised each day and feel really motivated for this week.
> 
> QOTD: Where would I be if I was in WDW right now - Riding space mountain!



Way to go, MelanieC!  



jenanderson said:


> QOTD:  If I were at WDW, I would most definitely be watching Wishes!  It is my favorite part of the day and I will watch it as many times as possible while at WDW.
> 
> Alright - I did okay yesterday and today.  I started logging all my food on the WW online site.  It is sad to see what some of my favorite foods total up to.
> 
> I am debating between writing a blog or creating a WISH journal.  I think that either one of them would help me record my successes and struggles, keep track of measurements and have a place to put my thoughts about my eating habits down.  I would love to hear from people who either blog or have a journal and what you like about it.
> 
> I also would like to take measurements...it is about the weight for me but I think I also need to recognize inches lost.  Any suggestions on what measurements I should take to start with?  Waist is a given...what other ones do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who has some advice!
> Jen



Yes, it is an eye opener when you start recording things.  Things you thought weren't too bad are really high in calories.  Even knocking those things down by half would help you.  That is why it is going to take awhile.  

I was reading yesterday where someone said "Change is not an event -- it is a process."  And that is so true.  



corinnak said:


> Hi Jen,
> I have both a WW blog and a WISH journal.  Both are good!  You can post more than one photo to WISH, whereas on WW, it's one photo per blog, though the uploading is very easy.  Support from likeminded people is good on both sites.  Were you thinking of a personal blog on blogger or a website like that?  I have no real experience with that, but it seems like it might be more challenging to find an audience at first.  I know Lynsey's got a great blog, though and there is a whole world of weight loss blogging out there!
> 
> Be sure to let s know what you decide and where we can find you!
> 
> Measurements - It's a great idea to track those! I do track them very sporadically on Sparkpeople:   Hips, thigh, waist, bust, upper arm, neck.  The great thing about tracking inches is that when the scale stalls out, seeing the change in the inches can be very encouraging.



It's good to have several different ways to measure your success.  That way if the number on the scales isn't cooperating you have another way to celebrate -- or as we call them have a NSV (non-scale victory!)  



tea pot said:


> Oh be still my heart     When my DSIL moved down there she would  go to Disney every weekend. Now we visit more than she does and we fly down from Boston.    I say what a waste but my dd says she just doesn't feel the magic.
> 
> If I was in WDW right now. 11:24 pm we would be getting back from the parks. I'd have my mug of tea and be sitting in a rocker in the Lobby of the WL or on the porch at the BC enjoying the warm night,  listening to the music and "just feeling the magic"



Isn't it nice to come back to the Lodge after getting through a bunch of rides at the park early in the morning?  



A Litle Pixie Dust said:


> Hi everyone! I'm late to the party!
> 
> Just checking in and getting my starting weight reported.
> 
> Have a fantastic evening!



 A Little Pixie Dust!



KerBear said:


> Ok, I am a little behind, had a busy weekend, but I am going to catch up now!
> 
> Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?
> My goal is to lose 23 pounds, which is what I have put back on from my previous weight loss.  After that I still have another 80 or so to go, but I am being realistic so 23 will be a great start!
> 
> And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?
> 
> I have no idea what is realistic here, but I think its a great idea to be accountable to the groups success as well as my own!
> 
> 
> Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?
> 
> Well, I ordered a recumbent bike today.  Just have to wait the 2 weeks for delivery!  So I plan to spend at least 30 minutes a day on it.  This is how I lost the weight last time, but when we moved from WA to CA the bike got left behind.  I have trouble with walking distances because of my hip, I use a cane at Disneyland and rely on my pain meds a lot so walking as a form of exercise isnt very effective.  Once I have been using the bike for a while I will start trying to do some walking too to try to increase my stamina in that area.
> And of course the eating.  Honestly healthy eating isnt that hard for me as far as what I like, but it is not convenient, so I dont always do it.  I live in the desert, there is no Trader Joes within 50 miles of me, and the grocery stores up here leave something to be desired when it comes to produce selection and quality.  Haha listen to me, I am full of excuses.  The truth is I am lazy.  I am gone 12-14 hours a day depeneding on mandatory OT and traffic, I do not want to make more than one trip a week to the grocery store, and I do not want to spend an hour prepping and cooking dinner only to have my DD say ewwww, this is gross!!!  Ok, so my goal is to find some easy healthy dishes that the kid will eat too.  Lofty goal I think.
> 
> If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?
> 
> 
> I was going to go today too!  Darn it.  Well, right now I would be on my way home since I have to work in the morning, but a few hours ago I would have been on the Matterhorn, and a few hours before that a marathon session on GRR since it goes down tomorrow for refurb.



 KerBear!  Sounds like you've got a great plan!  



tigger813 said:


> I'm up! Haven't worked out yet. Will do that after I get DD1 on the bus. I feel a cold coming on! YIKES  Should be able to get in at least 2 2 mile workouts and then maybe some Wii Fit later today. Hoping DD2 is ok this morning. She slept all night and I think may have only coughed once. Will need to check her temp when she gets up though.
> 
> DD2 was sitting up when I walked in her room so no fights there this morning. LOL! Her lunch is made and she's eating muffins on the couch.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. Gotta start writing down my QOTD so I will be all set to coach on Friday!



 hope you don't get the bug!   



ohMom said:


> ok...i'm a bit behind...but for me TODAY is the day of starting.....
> 
> my goals this for next 3 weeks to return back into a healthy routine is to workout 4-5 times a week and count points.  also, no alcohol with the exception of one event this month.
> 
> was cleaning out drawers yesterday and purposely made a pile of t-shirts that are too snug right now, they are all so cute and i want to wear them comfortably this spring!



Yay!  Your new spring wardrobe is already waiting for you!  



Geekerbell said:


> I know I'm a few days behind, but would love to join this challenge. I haven'y done one in over a year. /thankfully I have maintained, but I still have over 100 pounds to go and I am ready to start tacling it again. Would love to join and have the support!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Laura



 Geekerbell!



auntlynne said:


> Tears come to my eyes every time I see it.  And I drag my sister & her teens to it nearly every night when we visit WDW.
> 
> Lynne



Wishes is one of our favorites too. 



LegoMom3 said:


> Another day, another chance!  Yesterday was meh....not horrible, but I could have done MUCH better.
> 
> I loved the "what would you be doing in Disney...." question!...so fun to dream and remember..



Every day that you take a step in the right direction is a day closer to your goal!


----------



## lisah0711

*Good morning BL 9 participants!*

Hope that everyone enjoyed their holiday week-end.  It's another week and another chance for us all to move one step closer to our goals.  

Before our fun Disney question yesterday we were talking about goals and plans.  *Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related?  If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*

I have other goals, like improving my personal finances, travelling goals and working on my piano playing.  For the most part these other goals help me as I feel any improvement in my health will improve other parts of the my life, too.

It's great to see everyone keeping up with our megathread -- it does move quickly.  Don't be afraid to chime in, if you want, we are a friendly group!  

Have a great, OP (on plan) day!


----------



## mrsschlep

this thread is moving so quick.... 

I am a couple days behind on my QOTD... 
My plan to stay the course is to use my new body bugg to it's fullest potential! I do great tracking my food but usually quit before it has time to become a habit. So that is something I am definitely working on...  Also after the half marathon this weekend i plan on starting Jillian's 30 Day Shred! I did 1 day of it a few weeks back.... holy cow! ouch.... i definitely see how you can see great results in just 30 days.... i just need to stick with it! 

Hmmmm... where would I be if I were at WDW?.... I will be there in 4 days and am soooooo excited! .... oh and with out my kids!! Wishes is def my favorite.... but I love just walking down Main Street taking in all the sights and kids seeing the castle for their first time ever (i cried when mine did) and smelling the bakery! mmmmmm..... yummy. Calories at Disney in my imagination don't exist! 

Other non health related goals.... I have 2 credit cards that I am hoping to get paid off this year and finish paying off my DVC so that I can buy more points! 

And health related.... i want to complete a triatholon this year! It's looking like the end of June or beginning of August are my options in Philly...

a side note on the body bugg... amazon is the cheapest i found at $179!


----------



## chskover

I currently work two jobs and went back to school in the summer to finish a degree that I started a long time ago.  My goal is to move from my current home to another home(different city), if I can find something decent.  I also want to continue to do well in school and hopefully graduate in May 2011.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD  I would like to figure out what I want to be when I grow up   You'd think at 40 I would have figured that out by now.  I plan to go back to work full time in September so I really need to focus on a career choice.  I love to travel so maybe I should figure out how to become a travel agent  My fitness goals definitely fit into finding a new job in that I will look better when interviewing and I think a desk job would tack all the weight back on.


I went to the gym this morning.  Of course I only went in to talk   Until my DS was diagnosed with a brain tumor 5 weeks ago I worked as a lifeguard at the gym so my patrons have been inquiring and I thought I should drop in.  I don't think I can get a good workout in there since everyone wants to chat.  My son has had the tumor removed and he is doing extraordinarily well.  He's back at school today   I also did the Wii Fit this morning.  It was nice to me today and gave me a fit age of 22   I had to call hubby to rub it in  I go  back to work at my waitress job this evening so I'll be getting more exercise in then.  Between home improvement and work I should be active now that the kids are back to school.  Oh, I went to the grocery store and stocked up on healthy low calorie snacks too.  Apparently this is the week for sales on healthy snacks so we are good to go for awhile.


----------



## MelanieC

I missed these QOTD's:



> Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?
> 
> And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?



Goal - 
1.  Lose 25 pounds by the end of this challenge.  That is just right above 1.5 pounds per week.  
2.  Exercise consistently 30-60 minutes per day at least 5 days per week.
3.  Get 8 hours of sleep.
4.  Work on getting a good balance of veggies/fruit/wholegrains/fats per day. 
5.  Use Sparkpeople EVERYDAY to keep track of calories and stay within my calorie range.

I like the idea of a group goal!!






> Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?



I want to work on a plan each week, sitting down and figuring out menu's. The above list of goals is my plan for the challenge. 



> Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?



Other Goals - 
I am working on getting myself more organized as well as organizing other areas of my house this year.  They should help my efforts, as long as I remember to take time for me!


----------



## pjlla

Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?

Goals.... hmmm... other than weight loss and scrapbooking, I rarely think about concrete goals.  In general terms I would like to improve my relationships with the people around me (DH, DD come to mind first).  I would like to take more ACTION, rather than just THINKING about the good things that I could do for others (I keep reminding myself that "the road to hell is paved with good intentions).   I would like to spend less and save more.  

Overall, I guess my non-weight related goals are pretty generic.  And generally speaking I suppose they would neither help nor hinder my healthy goals.  

I'm bored, bored bored at work today, but thankfully I at least have my laptop so I can "chat" with my friends!

My "stress fracture type" foot pain seems to be completely gone, so I am looking forward to my run at the Y tonight.  I might even attempt a bit more than just 5K.  

Does anyone know.... would I be better off trying to improve my 5K time or better off trying to run FURTHER than the original 5K???  Which would improve my  running more in the long run?  Which would help me achieve my weight loss goal quicker?  

Talk later................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

TinkerBean said:


> I'd love to join you all.
> 
> I most hang out on the scrap board. My name is Rhonda



YAY!!!! One more of my peeps!!! SIOH, jennz, PPPiglet, and pjlla are here too!!! 



lisah0711 said:


> *
> Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related?  If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?
> 
> *


*

my goals from another thread:
Scrapping helps my weight loss goal because I can't stand seeing myself in pictures. Especially since I'm scrapping the 90's when I was thin. It makes me sad too because I want to be in pictures with my kids but I always strategically place them in front of me. Can't do that for much longer because the boys are almost as tall as me and DS13 is taller then me. 
Weight hinders a lot of the other goals like the things I want to do to the house, because I don't have the energy or the agility to climb a ladder and paint. 
It hinders family goals too because I just don't want to go anywhere. Going to Disney this last time I dreaded it. I was worried that the clothes I brought wouldn't fit when we got there. Or I made a poor choice in wardrobe and they looked like crud. 

Scrapping Goals:

COMPLETE:
1990's
2000
2001
Disney October 2005
Disney December 2005


CATCH UP to bring CURRENT:
School pages/event for kids' albums
Christmas album
Project 365 - 2009


Personal goals:
get better organized (likely story huh?)
work on my time management
clip more coupons and shop smarter
no more fast food!!!
work out more consistently
lose at least 20 lbs
go even greener
potty train DD!!!!!


Household goals:
Paint outside of the house
Finish painting master bedroom
Paint hall/stairs
Paint dining room
Finish Painting kitchen
Finish Living room
Make curtains for Dining room
Declutter basement
Declutter loft
Build DH's office and DS13's bedroom
re-insulate house
new shrubs in front

Family Goals:
not let school run our lives
spend weekends doing fun stuff instead of chores
visit 3 museums
travel*


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

*Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*

Well...I guess move on with my life and try to begin dating again....I want children and he decided he did not want more, so here I sit single again after it feels like a lifetime, so hold my head up high and move on..that is my goal right now..take care of me including losing weight.


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> QOTD  I would like to figure out what I want to be when I grow up   You'd think at 40 I would have figured that out by now.  I plan to go back to work full time in September so I really need to focus on a career choice.  I love to travel so maybe I should figure out how to become a travel agent  My fitness goals definitely fit into finding a new job in that I will look better when interviewing and I think a desk job would tack all the weight back on.
> 
> 
> I went to the gym this morning.  Of course I only went in to talk   Until my DS was diagnosed with a brain tumor 5 weeks ago I worked as a lifeguard at the gym so my patrons have been inquiring and I thought I should drop in.  I don't think I can get a good workout in there since everyone wants to chat.  My son has had the tumor removed and he is doing extraordinarily well.  He's back at school today   I also did the Wii Fit this morning.  It was nice to me today and gave me a fit age of 22   I had to call hubby to rub it in  I go  back to work at my waitress job this evening so I'll be getting more exercise in then.  Between home improvement and work I should be active now that the kids are back to school.  Oh, I went to the grocery store and stocked up on healthy low calorie snacks too.  Apparently this is the week for sales on healthy snacks so we are good to go for awhile.




First of all, I must say... I am SO happy for you that DS is healing and doing well.  I cannot even begin to imagine the stress related to something like that in your life.  You are a strong person for handling it so well.

Second of all.... I've got a few years on you and I still don't know what I want to do when I go back to work full time (which is approaching rapidly).  I did go to college, but not sure what I was thinking when I did.  My first two years I majored in Fashion Merchandising/Marketing.... my second two years I changed schools and their Merchandising/Marketing major fell into the "home economics" department   and we really didn't research it well enough.  I ended up taking classes like "History of Textiles" and "Pattern drafting".  Plus a few totally useless classes like computer programming using those stupid old punch cards (remember... "do not fold, spindle, or mutilate this card") and a binary computer programming class!  

Other than a few years before I was married when I was in management at different retail stores, I have NEVER used my education.  And truth be told, I am not sure what my dream job would be right now.  I would definitely need to talk to a career counselor and take some sort of "quiz" that might give me a list of what the perfect job would be for my "type".    Good luck finding YOUR dream job!  .............P


----------



## princessbride6205

I'm just hopping on after the holidays. I gained 3 pounds over the holidays, so I have a little more to lose than originally planned. I did okay with eating, but didn't stick with my exercise.
QOTD:As you chime in on our new thread -- so we know we didn't lose you -- please introduce yourself.
Hi! I'm Nicole - age 28, married for 5 yrs this June, mom to a 2yo DD, working full time out of the home. I used to be a professional singer and dancer (national tours), but settled for the stability of an office job after a few years. Last week I was promoted to Manager, which is exciting, but I still miss performing (see next QOTD on other life goals). My main interests are reading, Disney, photography and musical theatre.  
I'm back for my third DIS BL challenge. I am excited that I am almost at my goal weight. Once I lose 4-5 more pounds, I'll be happy with my weight loss. After that, I'll just be focusing on fitting into a particular pair of pants that are hanging in my closet (whether that's losing more weight or just toning I don't know).  
I'll also be focusing even more on fitness. 
Fitness Goals - Jog/Run a 5k. I started the C25k challenge 2 months ago, and I've almost finished - hope to be jogging/running a 5k on my treadmill in 2 weeks.
I'm going to sign up for a dance or exercise class to switch up my workouts.

QOTD: Non-weightloss goals?
I'd like to get our house more organized, but this is a constantly losing battle and hard to quantify any progress. Hmm...How about, selling or giving to Goodwill the 5 bags of unwanted clothes I've got piled up. 
I'd also like to work on vocal/singing training - singing is something I've always enjoyed, but haven't found time for it the past few years. I really need more practice. It may be something I'm just doing for myself, or it may lead to actual performances - I don't know yet.


----------



## jenanderson

*Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*

My biggest goal right now is to become more organized.  I need to de-clutter my whole life..work and home.  I am a teacher and always feel like I need to hold onto things - you never know when something might be helpful for a project!     Keeping it all has made me a bit disorganized these past couple of years.  I would also like to become more organized with my time.  It seems as if my busy life is often catching me a bit off guard. 

Becoming organized will help my weight loss efforts.  Just the process of cleaning things out provides me opportunities for exercise.  The other night I cleaned and organized my bedroom closet.  I was lifting things, up and down on a step stool and running all over to put things where I really want them.  It was so much better than just sitting and watching TV.  

It will also help because if I am able to organize my life, I will be able to find more time for me.  Right now I am feeling a bit flustered because I don't have a clue where exercise is really going to fit into my life.  I realize that I have to find time to schedule it in there but with everything being disorganized it is difficult.  This week, the family is trying out a shared online calendar to see if it will help all of us with the crazy schedule.  I did put in time when I need to go to my WW meeting and where I need to have time to exercise.

Thanks for the great questions!


----------



## beansf

I am a little behind on the questions again. 

If I were at DL, I would like to actually be over at CA Adventure riding TOT, TSM, or California Screamin'. If I were at WDW, it would be a shocker, because I have yet to be able to go. I was trying to talk my husband into going before our cruise in October, but he isn't too enthusiastic. He says he could "take it or leave it" . I think maybe I would rather make my first trip there with someone who really wants to go. I might have to wait a couple of years until my sister is available. 

As far as other, non weight-loss goals for the year, I don't have anything bouncing up to the top of my mind. I would like to give more of myself in the community. I could spend more time volunteering. I haven't been feeling all that wonderful so far in 2010, so I just keep looking forward to the day I wake up pain-free. I am sure it is coming.

I am surprised how many people on here are doing Wii Fit or some other Wii thing. We don't have a Wii. We have a PS3. Does Rockband 2 count?


----------



## LuvBaloo

Geekerbell said:


> I know I'm a few days behind, but would love to join this challenge. I haven'y done one in over a year. /thankfully I have maintained, but I still have over 100 pounds to go and I am ready to start tacling it again. Would love to join and have the support!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Laura



 Laura!

Please PM me your weight so I can add you to the tracking.  This time around we've added a new option for more accountability.  If you want to, you can send in your goal to lose in the challenge and in the weekly reporting, I'll be listing people as their %complete.


----------



## LuvBaloo

lisah0711 said:


> Before our fun Disney question yesterday we were talking about goals and plans.  *Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related?  If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*



Goal - Long-term: to find a different job so DH & I work in the same town!  
Short-term:  This month clean out my clothes and get rid of frumpy ones, plus just be better organized over-all.

Cleaning out the clothes will help motivate me, if I don't dress frumpy I tend to feel more motivated 



my3princes said:


> I went to the gym this morning.  Of course I only went in to talk   Until my DS was diagnosed with a brain tumor 5 weeks ago I worked as a lifeguard at the gym so my patrons have been inquiring and I thought I should drop in.  I don't think I can get a good workout in there since everyone wants to chat.  My son has had the tumor removed and he is doing extraordinarily well.  He's back at school today   I also did the Wii Fit this morning.  It was nice to me today and gave me a fit age of 22   I had to call hubby to rub it in  I go  back to work at my waitress job this evening so I'll be getting more exercise in then.  Between home improvement and work I should be active now that the kids are back to school.  Oh, I went to the grocery store and stocked up on healthy low calorie snacks too.  Apparently this is the week for sales on healthy snacks so we are good to go for awhile.



Wow, what a stressful time that must have been.  Glad to hear that your son is doing so well 



Peace.love.mickey said:


> *Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*
> 
> Well...I guess move on with my life and try to begin dating again....I want children and he decided he did not want more, so here I sit single again after it feels like a lifetime, so hold my head up high and move on..that is my goal right now..take care of me including losing weight.



Good for you!


----------



## baby1disney

Hi. My name is Terrie and I'm extremely nervous about this!! I've started alot of new things lately and I guess I'm surprising(sp?) myself each and every day. That can be kinda scary.

I've been on the DIS for about 2 1/2 years now and I LOOOOVE it!!! I've met alot of people...not in person yet tho :-( But, that is one of my goals this year!!

I wanted to lose weight because I'm tired of my clothes not fitting, looking in the mirror and being disgusted by what I see, bras not fitting, not feeling good about myself.

I've been in a 3x for a long time and now I have to wear 4x and I always swore that I would never, ever be this big!! And now...here I am!!! I'm sorry for crying, but it just started flowing out. I don't mean to use this as an outlet for what I'm going thru.

On top of that, I went back to school to become a Surgical Tech and later on in the year, I know that we're going to be fitted for scrubs. My goal is to be at leat in a 2x by then. I hope I can do it!!

Thanks ladies for letting me vent!! I'm sorry once again!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

baby1disney said:


> Hi. My name is Terrie and I'm extremely nervous about this!! I've started alot of new things lately and I guess I'm surprising(sp?) myself each and every day. That can be kinda scary.
> 
> I've been on the DIS for about 2 1/2 years now and I LOOOOVE it!!! I've met alot of people...not in person yet tho :-( But, that is one of my goals this year!!
> 
> I wanted to lose weight because I'm tired of my clothes not fitting, looking in the mirror and being disgusted by what I see, bras not fitting, not feeling good about myself.
> 
> I've been in a 3x for a long time and now I have to wear 4x and I always swore that I would never, ever be this big!! And now...here I am!!! I'm sorry for crying, but it just started flowing out. I don't mean to use this as an outlet for what I'm going thru.
> 
> On top of that, I went back to school to become a Surgical Tech and later on in the year, I know that we're going to be fitted for scrubs. My goal is to be at leat in a 2x by then. I hope I can do it!!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent!! I'm sorry once again!!!



Vent away Terrie!! I feel your pain!! I told DH to shoot me if I ever hit 200 pounds, well I did that last year. I was beyond pissed at myself! I hate shopping for clothes, in fact I was so beyond thrilled when we decided to not go to the extended family Xmas party because that meant one less shopping trip for clothes. 

This is supposed to be your outlet. Better here then in the fridge right?!? Don't ever apologize for talking about your weight, it's such a taboo but if we don't talk about it how can we change it? 
You're in the right place now!!


----------



## NCRedding

The main goal I plan on focusing on this year is work.  I've deceloped some bad/lazy habits that need to be adjusted so I have some changes in mind to work on those goals.  I also am focusing more on budgetting and paying off my debt.  Part of that includes limiting my eating out meals, which helps financially and also helps with weight loss.

I've not been overeating these last few days but I also haven't been eating OP either.  I have listed all the food I've eaten on my WW points tracker.  I need to focus on working the program.


----------



## beansf

baby1disney said:


> I don't mean to use this as an outlet for what I'm going thru.



I actually think that is a healthy thing to do. I know I don't mind.


----------



## TinkerBean

This morning was particularly hard. I had a great deal of trouble falling asleep and was up until the wee hours. Dh got the kids up and ready and out the door and I continued sleeping - until 1:20 pm! I now have to go pick up dd from school.

Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?

My other goals are to have a schedule for everyday so I can keep up with things like scrap booking and excersice and keeping in touch with family (they all live in Canada). My efforts would help with my weight loss because I wouldn't be sitting on the couch "bored" and thinking about food.

Time to go pick up dd - thank everyone for the support...

Rhonda


----------



## MelanieC

my3princes said:


> Until my DS was diagnosed with a brain tumor 5 weeks ago I worked as a lifeguard at the gym so my patrons have been inquiring and I thought I should drop in.  I don't think I can get a good workout in there since everyone wants to chat.  My son has had the tumor removed and he is doing extraordinarily well.  He's back at school today   I also did the Wii Fit this morning.  It was nice to me today and gave me a fit age of 22   I had to call hubby to rub it in  I go  back to work at my waitress job this evening so I'll be getting more exercise in then.  Between home improvement and work I should be active now that the kids are back to school.



Wow 5 weeks ago!  I'm glad he is doing well and you are able to take care of yourself.  Lots of people lose sight of taking care of themselves during all that.  My prayers are with you and your son as he continues to heal.


----------



## disney_mommy

Hello, fellow Losers!  I am a little behind as usual (not to be confused with the big behind I have all the time).  We were at the Great Wolf Lodge over the new year and just got back last night.  So, first, I will introduce myself.

I am a single mom to my wonderful DS11.  I work in admin and therefore spend most of my day sitting.  I have exactly 82 pounds to lose. (Yikes!  I've never written it out like that before.  I didn't realize it was so much...)  I have started one of the BLs before, but I kind of lost momentum and dropped out, which I have a tendency to do with a lot of things in my life.

I have signed up to do the Princess Half-Marathon in March and have been very good about following my training.  It is only walking, though, and so I'm not really getting in the sweat like I need to.  It did help me not to gain any weight over the holidays, though, so I'm pleased.

My blood pressure is slowly getting out of control, and I'm amazed I don't have diabetes yet.  I don't want to start taking medicines now that I will have to be on for the rest of my life, though.  I also don't want my son to be embarrassed by me.  He hasn't ever said anything, but I know how cruel kids can be.  And I want to be a healthy example for him.  I don't want him to grow up and struggle with weight.

So with this new year comes a new attitude.  I have re-energized my veganism, and am making an all-out effort to make a difference in my life.  I hope this board can help me stay on track.  I look forward to getting to know everyone here.  I hope you all can keep me accountable, and I hope to do the same for you all as well.

On to this week's QOTD...  My non health-related goals are to get my spending under control, pay down my debt and learn to be more go-with-the-flow in my every day life and let things slide off my back.  If I spend less money on crap to eat, then that will help two of my goals!  Check out my multi-tasking skills!


----------



## baby1disney

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Vent away Terrie!! I feel your pain!! I told DH to shoot me if I ever hit 200 pounds, well I did that last year. I was beyond pissed at myself! I hate shopping for clothes, in fact I was so beyond thrilled when we decided to not go to the extended family Xmas party because that meant one less shopping trip for clothes.
> 
> This is supposed to be your outlet. Better here then in the fridge right?!? Don't ever apologize for talking about your weight, it's such a taboo but if we don't talk about it how can we change it?
> You're in the right place now!!


Thank you so much for the kind words. I'm still kinda tearing up, but that's just me sometimes!! I hate shopping sometimes because when I have to get a size bigger, I get all upset. Plus...it DOES NOT HELP AT ALL that DH like bbw's!!! So..he's content with me. Although, he has said that if I start to lose weight, he'll support me 100% and I believe him!!!



beansf said:


> I actually think that is a healthy thing to do. I know I don't mind.


Thanks!!! I needed that!!! From the both of you!!!


----------



## ElizK

my3princes said:


> QOTD  I would like to figure out what I want to be when I grow up   You'd think at 40 I would have figured that out by now.  I plan to go back to work full time in September so I really need to focus on a career choice.  I love to travel so maybe I should figure out how to become a travel agent  My fitness goals definitely fit into finding a new job in that I will look better when interviewing and I think a desk job would tack all the weight back on.




I finally figured out at 41 what I want to be when I grow up!  I start at the junior college Jan19 to do my prerequisites for the radiology technician program.   I'm REALLY nervous.  I'm taking 12 hours of classes, one of them is Anatomy and Physiology that I've heard is brutal.  And I have to pretty much get an A in the class if I want to be accepted into the Rad Tech program.    I work part-time and have two teen-aged daughters, plus DH.  Hoping I haven't spread myself too thin.  (I'll have to lose about 40 lbs to do that... )


So that's my non-weightloss-related goal: get an A in A&P (and in Medical Terminology, too, actually....).   I have the bad habit of eating when I get bored.  I'm hoping that being that busy will seriously cut into my grazing time. 


And I have to add one more thing...  I can't thank each one of you enough for contributing on this board.  You are very motivating to me.  I'm going to get by butt up right now and go work out!


----------



## pjlla

baby1disney said:


> Hi. My name is Terrie and I'm extremely nervous about this!! I've started alot of new things lately and I guess I'm surprising(sp?) myself each and every day. That can be kinda scary.
> 
> I've been on the DIS for about 2 1/2 years now and I LOOOOVE it!!! I've met alot of people...not in person yet tho :-( But, that is one of my goals this year!!
> 
> I wanted to lose weight because I'm tired of my clothes not fitting, looking in the mirror and being disgusted by what I see, bras not fitting, not feeling good about myself.
> 
> I've been in a 3x for a long time and now I have to wear 4x and I always swore that I would never, ever be this big!! And now...here I am!!! I'm sorry for crying, but it just started flowing out. I don't mean to use this as an outlet for what I'm going thru.
> 
> On top of that, I went back to school to become a Surgical Tech and later on in the year, I know that we're going to be fitted for scrubs. My goal is to be at leat in a 2x by then. I hope I can do it!!
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent!! I'm sorry once again!!!



Don't apologizing for venting here!  We all do it from time to time (me especially!!).  That is what we are all here for.... the folks here are the BEST for having a shoulder to cry on or to tell you to pick yourself up by your boot straps and brush yourself off!  

I SO agree with what BAMB said about TALKING about weight issues.  It is like cheap therapy!!  If we don't discuss the issue and address it, then how can we solve the problem???

BTW, I'd love to hear more about the Surgical Tech schooling.




TinkerBean said:


> This morning was particularly hard. I had a great deal of trouble falling asleep and was up until the wee hours. Dh got the kids up and ready and out the door and I continued sleeping - until 1:20 pm! I now have to go pick up dd from school.
> 
> Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?
> 
> My other goals are to have a schedule for everyday so I can keep up with things like scrap booking and excersice and keeping in touch with family (they all live in Canada). My efforts would help with my weight loss because I wouldn't be sitting on the couch "bored" and thinking about food.
> 
> Time to go pick up dd - thank everyone for the support...
> 
> Rhonda



Great to have more scrappers here!  Now if one of us could create an invention that allowed us to scrap while exercising, I'm sure we would all reach our goals (both scrapping goals and weight loss goals) in NO TIME!!  


Well... I probably won't have much time for the rest of the day to hop over here, so I'll say good-night for now.  After school I have to pick up DD after her HS swim team dryland training and take her to her club swim team practice at the Y.  That is when I will get in my exercise time.  Then she is off to Rainbow Girls and I will pick up a few groceries during that time.  We probably won't be home until 8:30 or so.  Thankfully this is one of the rare days when DH is home, so DS was able to go HOME after school and stay there, instead of meeting me at my school and then being dragged to all of his sister's stuff.  But DH is away for the rest of the week after this, so the break is short-lived.  Talk to you all tomorrow..............P


----------



## maiziezoe

Afternoon!

Having a good day so far. I worked out for an hour and 48 minutes (60 minutes with Wii Fit and 48 minutes with Wii Biggest Loser).  

*Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?
*

My goals are:

To find some time every day for myself. Even if it is 5 minutes in the bathroom.  My DH works from home and my two little kids are a mommy's-boy and a mommy's-girl. Every time I move, someone wants to know where I am going and if they can follow me. 

To not roll my eyes at my hubby so much. 

To write again. I was a newspaper columnist for 4 years and I love to write. I wrote a book many years ago and I need to get it on my hard drive and get it updated and edited. 

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon everyone.  I'm on track with the journalling, and though I've only got a few flex points left til friday, I'm determined to keep on tracking.  Got some bonus shovelling activity points yesterday, and my arms are still a bit achey.  I'm going to go back and catch up on the thread, but figured i'd answer the qotds before my computer freezes.  It seems to be running ok right now, but the tech guy is coming at 3:30 to pick it up, kind of like the toothache that doesn't hurt when it's time to go to the dentist. 

If I were in WDW right now, I'd be on the boat to fort wilderness headed to the hoop dee doo revue, the 5 pm show, so that we could go back to mk and see wishes after.  I love this question, and with it being a new year, and no plans for a disney trip in the works, it makes the wheels start turning.  

My non health related goals are for this spring to have a yard sale and clean out my basement.  I'd like to make a little sitting/ game area down there for my son, but right now it is full of clutter.  Catch up on the scrapping is always a goal too.  

Going to catch up on the past 15 pages since I was on saturday!  Love to see the motivation here.


----------



## sahbushka

Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?

My goals are to get into a bigger home that my kids can grow up in instead of our manufactured home and to travel more and to learn spanish.  I have a budget worked out that should let us get a bigger home once my 18 month old is in kindergarten or first grade and I have my spanish cd in my car.  I don't think these goals are much related to my health goals except for the travel one.  I need to be healthy to travel and I need to be able to fit in the seats of airplanes...which I do now a lot better than I did in May!  I get to fly again in February on my trip to Disneyland with the Divas so I will test it again then!

Sarah


----------



## baby1disney

disney_mommy said:


> Hello, fellow Losers!  I am a little behind as usual (not to be confused with the big behind I have all the time).  We were at the Great Wolf Lodge over the new year and just got back last night.  So, first, I will introduce myself.
> 
> I am a single mom to my wonderful DS11.  I work in admin and therefore spend most of my day sitting.  I have exactly 82 pounds to lose. (Yikes!  I've never written it out like that before.  I didn't realize it was so much...)  I have started one of the BLs before, but I kind of lost momentum and dropped out, which I have a tendency to do with a lot of things in my life.
> 
> I have signed up to do the Princess Half-Marathon in March and have been very good about following my training.  It is only walking, though, and so I'm not really getting in the sweat like I need to.  It did help me not to gain any weight over the holidays, though, so I'm pleased.
> 
> My blood pressure is slowly getting out of control, and I'm amazed I don't have diabetes yet.  I don't want to start taking medicines now that I will have to be on for the rest of my life, though.  I also don't want my son to be embarrassed by me.  He hasn't ever said anything, but I know how cruel kids can be.  And I want to be a healthy example for him.  I don't want him to grow up and struggle with weight.
> 
> So with this new year comes a new attitude.  I have re-energized my veganism, and am making an all-out effort to make a difference in my life.  I hope this board can help me stay on track.  I look forward to getting to know everyone here.  I hope you all can keep me accountable, and I hope to do the same for you all as well.
> 
> On to this week's QOTD...  My non health-related goals are to get my spending under control, pay down my debt and learn to be more go-with-the-flow in my every day life and let things slide off my back.  If I spend less money on crap to eat, then that will help two of my goals!  Check out my multi-tasking skills!


 I thought about doing a marathon, but I think I wanna wait until I'm in a lil better shape. But...good luck to you and I'll be thinking of you when you go!!!



ElizK said:


> I finally figured out at 41 what I want to be when I grow up!  I start at the junior college Jan19 to do my prerequisites for the radiology technician program.   I'm REALLY nervous.  I'm taking 12 hours of classes, one of them is Anatomy and Physiology that I've heard is brutal.  And I have to pretty much get an A in the class if I want to be accepted into the Rad Tech program.    I work part-time and have two teen-aged daughters, plus DH.  Hoping I haven't spread myself too thin.  (I'll have to lose about 40 lbs to do that... )
> 
> 
> So that's my non-weightloss-related goal: get an A in A&P (and in Medical Terminology, too, actually....).   I have the bad habit of eating when I get bored.  I'm hoping that being that busy will seriously cut into my grazing time.
> 
> 
> And I have to add one more thing...  I can't thank each one of you enough for contributing on this board.  You are very motivating to me.  I'm going to get by butt up right now and go work out!


 Welcome to the club!!! I just started going back to school in November and I thought that I wouldn't be able to do it. But, I have a 3.54GPA right now...so I guess I can!!! I have to take A&P next semester and yes!! It's a hard class. But, as long as you study for it, you'll be ok!! We can be study buddies if you want!!! LOL!!! Good Luck to you!!! I'm going to become a Surgical Technologist.

Ok...how do I get that BL sticky in my siggie????

QTOD--I'm going to try and do better with not being such a bad procrastonator and do better with house cleaning. I let things pile up so bad sometimes and then it takes me a whole weekend to clean it. Plus, DS(7)is picking up on it and I don't want that for him.


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> I haven't fallen off the wagon that badly in a long time  (I fell off the wagon, bounced off the wagon trail, and rolled down a hill!! )  But I "ran" to catch the wagon and I hopped back in.  And here I will stay, for the foreseeable future!!
> 
> I'm so glad to have all of my BL friends here to support me and encourage me and help me to climb back in that wagon.  Wagons ho!!!...............P



Rollin', rollin', rollin'   Good job getting back on the wagon so quickly!



mrsschlep said:


> this thread is moving so quick....
> 
> I am a couple days behind on my QOTD...
> My plan to stay the course is to use my new body bugg to it's fullest potential! I do great tracking my food but usually quit before it has time to become a habit. So that is something I am definitely working on...  Also after the half marathon this weekend i plan on starting Jillian's 30 Day Shred! I did 1 day of it a few weeks back.... holy cow! ouch.... i definitely see how you can see great results in just 30 days.... i just need to stick with it!
> 
> Hmmmm... where would I be if I were at WDW?.... I will be there in 4 days and am soooooo excited! .... oh and with out my kids!! Wishes is def my favorite.... but I love just walking down Main Street taking in all the sights and kids seeing the castle for their first time ever (i cried when mine did) and smelling the bakery! mmmmmm..... yummy. Calories at Disney in my imagination don't exist!
> 
> Other non health related goals.... I have 2 credit cards that I am hoping to get paid off this year and finish paying off my DVC so that I can buy more points!
> 
> And health related.... i want to complete a triatholon this year! It's looking like the end of June or beginning of August are my options in Philly...
> 
> a side note on the body bugg... amazon is the cheapest i found at $179!



Oh!  Have a great time on your trip!  



chskover said:


> I currently work two jobs and went back to school in the summer to finish a degree that I started a long time ago.  My goal is to move from my current home to another home(different city), if I can find something decent.  I also want to continue to do well in school and hopefully graduate in May 2011.



Wow!   Squeeze some time in there for you!



my3princes said:


> QOTD  I would like to figure out what I want to be when I grow up   You'd think at 40 I would have figured that out by now.  I plan to go back to work full time in September so I really need to focus on a career choice.  I love to travel so maybe I should figure out how to become a travel agent  My fitness goals definitely fit into finding a new job in that I will look better when interviewing and I think a desk job would tack all the weight back on.
> 
> 
> I went to the gym this morning.  Of course I only went in to talk   Until my DS was diagnosed with a brain tumor 5 weeks ago I worked as a lifeguard at the gym so my patrons have been inquiring and I thought I should drop in.  I don't think I can get a good workout in there since everyone wants to chat.  My son has had the tumor removed and he is doing extraordinarily well.  He's back at school today   I also did the Wii Fit this morning.  It was nice to me today and gave me a fit age of 22   I had to call hubby to rub it in  I go  back to work at my waitress job this evening so I'll be getting more exercise in then.  Between home improvement and work I should be active now that the kids are back to school.  Oh, I went to the grocery store and stocked up on healthy low calorie snacks too.  Apparently this is the week for sales on healthy snacks so we are good to go for awhile.



Great job being ready for the week!  



MelanieC said:


> Other Goals -
> I am working on getting myself more organized as well as organizing other areas of my house this year.  *They should help my efforts, as long as I remember to take time for me*!



Yep, that's a biggie and should be at the top of the list everyday!  



pjlla said:


> My "stress fracture type" foot pain seems to be completely gone, so I am looking forward to my run at the Y tonight.  I might even attempt a bit more than just 5K.



Glad that your foot is feeling better.   I am sure one of our runners will pipe in on your question.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Scrapping Goals:
> 
> COMPLETE:
> 1990's
> 2000
> 2001
> Disney October 2005
> Disney December 2005
> 
> 
> CATCH UP to bring CURRENT:
> School pages/event for kids' albums
> Christmas album
> Project 365 - 2009
> 
> 
> Personal goals:
> get better organized (likely story huh?)
> work on my time management
> clip more coupons and shop smarter
> no more fast food!!!
> work out more consistently
> lose at least 20 lbs
> go even greener
> potty train DD!!!!!
> 
> 
> Household goals:
> Paint outside of the house
> Finish painting master bedroom
> Paint hall/stairs
> Paint dining room
> Finish Painting kitchen
> Finish Living room
> Make curtains for Dining room
> Declutter basement
> Declutter loft
> Build DH's office and DS13's bedroom
> re-insulate house
> new shrubs in front
> 
> Family Goals:
> not let school run our lives
> spend weekends doing fun stuff instead of chores
> visit 3 museums
> travel



Wow!  Those are some great goals, Buffy!  I can tell that you've put a lot of thought into them.


----------



## ElizK

baby1disney said:


> Welcome to the club!!! I just started going back to school in November and I thought that I wouldn't be able to do it. But, I have a 3.54GPA right now...so I guess I can!!! I have to take A&P next semester and yes!! It's a hard class. But, as long as you study for it, you'll be ok!! We can be study buddies if you want!!! LOL!!! Good Luck to you!!! I'm going to become a Surgical Technologist.
> 
> Ok...how do I get that BL sticky in my siggie????



Thanks!  Wouldn't it be great to be study buddies!?!  That'd be awesome.

ok, for the BL sticky....

right click on the sticky.  A box will come up.  At the bottom of the box, click on "properties".   Another box will open.  Copy the entire line to the right of where it says "address".    Now, go to your User CP.  click on "edit signature".    At the top of the signature section is a little box that looks like a picture of a mountain with a postage stamp on it.  Click on that.  Now paste the address that you copied a minute ago.   That's all there is to it!


----------



## mikamah

Well, i was able to read through.  I'm hoping tomorrow will be a quiet day at work so I'll be able to keep up. 

Dona- so glad your son got his visa in time, and hope he had safe travels.

Vija- congrats on no more on call!!!!

Shannon- A big thank you for being weight keeper- did i count correctly that we have 148 losers here?!?!?

Lisa- You are such an awesome coach this week, being able to keep up and post replies to so many is nice to see.  I need to better organize my life to increase my computer time.  



Peace.love.mickey said:


> Well...I guess move on with my life and try to begin dating again....I want children and he decided he did not want more, so here I sit single again after it feels like a lifetime, so hold my head up high and move on..that is my goal right now..take care of me including losing weight.


Sorry that things didn't work out, but I've always tried to believe that when one door closes, another one will open.  Good luck hitting the dating scene again.



baby1disney said:


> Thanks ladies for letting me vent!! I'm sorry once again!!!


I agree with the others, no apologies necessary.  we're all here to listen and support each other.  And I for one am always willing to have a good cry with you.  


my3princes said:


> I went to the gym this morning.  Of course I only went in to talk   Until my DS was diagnosed with a brain tumor 5 weeks ago I worked as a lifeguard at the gym so my patrons have been inquiring and I thought I should drop in.  I don't think I can get a good workout in there since everyone wants to chat.  My son has had the tumor removed and he is doing extraordinarily well.  He's back at school today   I also did the Wii Fit this morning.  It was nice to me today and gave me a fit age of 22   I had to call hubby to rub it in  I go  back to work at my waitress job this evening so I'll be getting more exercise in then.  Between home improvement and work I should be active now that the kids are back to school.  Oh, I went to the grocery store and stocked up on healthy low calorie snacks too.  Apparently this is the week for sales on healthy snacks so we are good to go for awhile.


Oh my, I'm so glad to hear your son is doig well.  What a stress for you all.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> YAY!!!! One more of my peeps!!! SIOH, jennz, PPPiglet, and pjlla are here too!!!
> Scrapping Goals:
> 
> COMPLETE:
> 1990's
> 2000
> 2001
> Disney October 2005
> Disney December 2005


Love to see these scrapping goals and know I'm not the only one with multiple projects going on at the same time.  Also thinking I should pop over to the scrap board and get some inspiration over there.  

I'm so happy to have caught up.  Have a great night.


----------



## lisah0711

Peace.love.mickey said:


> *Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*
> 
> Well...I guess move on with my life and try to begin dating again....I want children and he decided he did not want more, so here I sit single again after it feels like a lifetime, so hold my head up high and move on..that is my goal right now..take care of me including losing weight.



 Taking care of you is a great goal!  



pjlla said:


> First of all, I must say... I am SO happy for you that DS is healing and doing well.  I cannot even begin to imagine the stress related to something like that in your life.  You are a strong person for handling it so well.



 I echo those good thoughts, too, my3princes!  So glad your DS is doing so well!  



princessbride6205 said:


> I'd like to get our house more organized, but this is a constantly losing battle and hard to quantify any progress. Hmm...How about, selling or giving to Goodwill the 5 bags of unwanted clothes I've got piled up.
> I'd also like to work on vocal/singing training - singing is something I've always enjoyed, but haven't found time for it the past few years. I really need more practice. It may be something I'm just doing for myself, or it may lead to actual performances - I don't know yet.



I think it would be fun to start singing again!    Are there any music academys near you?



jenanderson said:


> It will also help because if I am able to organize my life, I will be able to find more time for me.  Right now I am feeling a bit flustered because I don't have a clue where exercise is really going to fit into my life.  I realize that I have to find time to schedule it in there but with everything being disorganized it is difficult.  This week, the family is trying out a shared online calendar to see if it will help all of us with the crazy schedule.  I did put in time when I need to go to my WW meeting and where I need to have time to exercise.  Thanks for the great questions!



You can't do all that other stuff that you need to do in your life if you don't make yourself a number one priority!  



beansf said:


> As far as other, non weight-loss goals for the year, I don't have anything bouncing up to the top of my mind. I would like to give more of myself in the community. I could spend more time volunteering. I haven't been feeling all that wonderful so far in 2010, *so I just keep looking forward to the day I wake up pain-free. I am sure it is coming*.
> 
> I am surprised how many people on here are doing Wii Fit or some other Wii thing. We don't have a Wii. We have a PS3. Does Rockband 2 count?



 I hope it is coming soon too!



LuvBaloo said:


> Goal - Long-term: to find a different job so DH & I work in the same town!
> Short-term:  This month clean out my clothes and get rid of frumpy ones, plus just be better organized over-all.
> 
> Cleaning out the clothes will help motivate me, if I don't dress frumpy I tend to feel more motivated



Yay!  No frumpy clothes!  



baby1disney said:


> Hi. My name is Terrie and I'm extremely nervous about this!! I've started alot of new things lately and I guess I'm surprising(sp?) myself each and every day. That can be kinda scary.



This is a totally safe place for you to come and vent any time that you need it!    We are all here for each other.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> This *is supposed to be your outlet. Better here then in the fridge right?!? *Don't ever apologize for talking about your weight, it's such a taboo but if we don't talk about it how can we change it?
> You're in the right place now!!



It sure does beat the fridge!  



NCRedding said:


> The main goal I plan on focusing on this year is work.  I've deceloped some bad/lazy habits that need to be adjusted so I have some changes in mind to work on those goals.  I also am focusing more on budgetting and paying off my debt.  Part of that includes limiting my eating out meals, which helps financially and also helps with weight loss.
> 
> I've not been overeating these last few days but I also haven't been eating OP either.  I have listed all the food I've eaten on my WW points tracker.  I need to focus on working the program.



Sounds like you are off to a great start!   



TinkerBean said:


> This morning was particularly hard. I had a great deal of trouble falling asleep and was up until the wee hours. Dh got the kids up and ready and out the door and I continued sleeping - until 1:20 pm! I now have to go pick up dd from school.
> 
> Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?
> 
> My other goals are to have a schedule for everyday so I can keep up with things like scrap booking and excersice and keeping in touch with family (they all live in Canada). My efforts would help with my weight loss because I wouldn't be sitting on the couch "bored" and thinking about food.
> 
> Time to go pick up dd - thank everyone for the support...
> 
> Rhonda



Wow!  You must have needed some rest -- good job getting it!  



MelanieC said:


> Wow 5 weeks ago!  I'm glad he is doing well and you are able to take care of yourself.  Lots of people lose sight of taking care of themselves during all that.  My prayers are with you and your son as he continues to heal.



Amen! 



disney_mommy said:


> On to this week's QOTD...  My non health-related goals are to get my spending under control, pay down my debt and learn to be more go-with-the-flow in my every day life and let things slide off my back.  If I spend less money on crap to eat, then that will help two of my goals!  *Check out my multi-tasking skills*!







ElizK said:


> And I have to add one more thing...  I can't thank each one of you enough for contributing on this board.  You are very motivating to me.  I'm going to get by butt up right now and go work out!



Thanks to everyone who participates on our thread!  



maiziezoe said:


> Having a good day so far. I worked out for an hour and 48 minutes (60 minutes with Wii Fit and 48 minutes with Wii Biggest Loser).



Wow!  Great job on the exercise today!  



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  I'm on track with the journalling, and though I've only got a few flex points left til friday, I'm determined to keep on tracking.  Got some bonus shovelling activity points yesterday, and my arms are still a bit achey.  I'm going to go back and catch up on the thread, but figured i'd answer the qotds before my computer freezes.  It seems to be running ok right now, but the tech guy is coming at 3:30 to pick it up, kind of like the toothache that doesn't hurt when it's time to go to the dentist.



Hope that your computer gets better soon!  



sahbushka said:


> Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?
> 
> My goals are to get into a bigger home that my kids can grow up in instead of our manufactured home and to travel more and to learn spanish.  I have a budget worked out that should let us get a bigger home once my 18 month old is in kindergarten or first grade and I have my spanish cd in my car.  I don't think these goals are much related to my health goals except for the travel one.  I need to be healthy to travel and I need to be able to fit in the seats of airplanes...which I do now a lot better than I did in May!  I get to fly again in February on my trip to Disneyland with the Divas so I will test it again then!
> 
> Sarah



Won't the Divas be happy to see how successful you've been?


----------



## Piglet18

jenanderson said:


> *Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*
> 
> My biggest goal right now is to become more organized.  I need to de-clutter my whole life..work and home.  I am a teacher and always feel like I need to hold onto things - you never know when something might be helpful for a project!



Haha! I am finding the same thing. As a young teacher starting out I always think I can use EVERYTHING. Which, of course, I can't. No, I cannot throw out that old calendar from 1998. We might be able to use the pictures in a representation collage! And magazines - forget it! In fact, people donate MORE to me. And, as someone only out of University for a couple years, we have accumulated hand-me-downs from everyone. Furniture and tablecloths and clothing, clothing, clothing. I am a sentimental pack-rat from a family of major pack-rats, and DBF is a pack-rat from sheer laziness (he seriously has boxes upon boxes of stuff from his childhood; when he does go through things, it goes away, but he never seems to do that). So a major goal for me would be to decluttter my life; my body is part of that. Organization = more time, which translates to healthier food choices and more exercise. It all relates! 

Another goal I have is finances. DBF went back to school as soon as I finished, and we have always barely made it paycheck to paycheck, but soon he is graduating from college and will hopefully find a good-paying job shortly after. We want to move into our own house together, and put money away for a wedding, and travel. So the finances go with organization too - lack of time and energy often results in fast food pick-ups (bad for finances and waistlines!), impulse purchases, etc. Organization also leads to better budgeting, which will help. And heaven knows that weight loss will be tied to some of those financial goals - like feeling better about traveling and in photos (hello 2-piece swimsuit!), and I definitely want to lose the weight before doing a walk down the aisle!

Sorry I am rambling there. I tend to talk too much! But anway, I guess all those other goals will help the weight-loss, but when organization and finances are bad, so is stress, and that is BAD for the weight loss... It is a tangled relationship I suppose!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

*Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*

I am working hard to declutter/organize the house.  I think it helps because it brings a sense of peace when everything is clean and orderly.  Then you can focus on other things.


----------



## Colleen27

corinnak said:


> *Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*



I don't, not really. I just want to continue to be conscious of my eating habits, and to that end am recording what I eat for the first time in ages, and to continue to make an effort to be more active. I gained most of my weight being way too sedentary, on the computer for both work and pleasure and only active with the kids, so right now I'm still at a point where small changes make a big difference. 



Riverhill said:


> *My plan to stay reach my goal is to be more organized in my life.  I have planned out and bought all the meals my family will be eating for the week ( including healthy snacks).  I have found it is easy to be sloppy with my diet when the rest of my life is out of order. I'm spending this weekend cleaning and organizing my home. *



That's a big challenge for me too. Too often I find it is 6pm and I haven't even given a thought to dinner, which invariably leads to take-out or heat-and-eat foods that just aren't worth the calories. There was a time when I planned meals on a weekly basis, and I think I need to get back to that. 



lisah0711 said:


> *If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing*?



Monday tends to be a MK day for us, so I'd likely be settling in somewhere to watch the parade. I never did that before; my older kids are more go-go-commando like I am, but DD16mo just loved the parades on our last trip so slowing down enough to watch the afternoon parade has become a new must-do. 



sahbushka said:


> So....why should I be letting it take money away from other things!  If you saved all the money you would normally spend on soda and put it towards a disney trip how much would that be in a year?



I'm asked myself that before, but it just isn't a dollar amount that can get me very motivated. I'm a pretty hard-core Diet Mt Dew addict, and my habit runs about $6/week. Considering what our last Disney trip cost, $300 is hardly a drop in the bucket! 

I do need to break the habit, because I know I feel better when I'm not so caffeine-dependent, but there's never a good time to deal with the withdrawal headaches so I just keep on in the old habit. I think I'd probably be more motivated if there were calories involved, but I switched to diet so long ago that regular soda is intolerably sweet/syrupy so unless I can have my diet I go without.



lisah0711 said:


> Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related?  If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?



Lots of other goals, some that help, some that hurt. 

We bought an 1880 Victorian in July and have barely scratched the surface of the work we want to do, so I've got a LOT of house goals for the year - finish painting the living room, finally get the faux stained glass panels done and installed, paint the dining room, hang the crown molding in the office, come up with an idea for my room, remodel the downstairs bath, add a wrap-around porch. And in the yard, frame my permanent garden beds and build the supports for my berry hedge and espalier fruit trees so that I can have a more productive year than last. All of that is physical work and we eat more fruit & veggies when I'm growing more, so achieving those goals can only help my weight loss efforts. 

I'm also trying to get back into the swing of work, and that's likely to hurt my weight loss progress because it means a lot more time at my desk. I enjoy what I do once I've got work rolling in, but the cold-calling and promotion just isn't my thing so it is a lot of stressful screen/phone time. But it is a necessary evil to be sure we hit our financial goals. I just need to be careful about what I'm drinking at my desk, water or tea or at worse diet soda rather than hot cocoa or milk, and stick to my resolve about not eating in front of the computer. 

Financially, I am determined to rebuild my new-van fund. We drained it completely to pay cash for the house, and my minivan isn't getting any younger. I'd really like to replace it before next winter just to be on the safe side, and besides, once I've got a newer van, the next big-ticket we'll be saving for is our DVC membership. So of course I want to make that happen as soon as possible!


----------



## ShortyNBug

QOTD:  I am going back to school this month and am nervous as heck.  I haven't been to school since 2001.  This is the reason I started getting my exercise in at 4 in the morning.  I need more time after work to be with my kids so I can spend time after they go to bed doing school work.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

baby1disney said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words. I'm still kinda tearing up, but that's just me sometimes!! I hate shopping sometimes because when I have to get a size bigger, I get all upset. Plus...it DOES NOT HELP AT ALL that DH like bbw's!!! So..he's content with me. Although, he has said that if I start to lose weight, he'll support me 100% and I believe him!!!
> 
> Thanks!!! I needed that!!! From the both of you!!!



anytime!!! 
Eh, DH can love BBW's all he wants, but you gotta love yourself first. That is part of my goal for this year. It's the year of ME. I'm tired of being put sixth in the house, now it's time for me to be number 1. I used to be a skinny minnie when DH and I met, he's never once complained either way. Glad to know your DH will support you!



lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  Those are some great goals, Buffy!  I can tell that you've put a lot of thought into them.


I did! Thanks! We have a goals list on the scrap boards so we all post and update quarterly to see how we are all doing. 



mikamah said:


> Love to see these scrapping goals and know I'm not the only one with multiple projects going on at the same time.  Also thinking I should pop over to the scrap board and get some inspiration over there.


Yes come visit us please!! We love having people come by and visit. We have a living room where we all chat, and the scrap section for the scrapper, digital and paper. We also have a cooking section, an arts and crafts section, and a gardening section. 
I'm actually one of the mods there so I'm there quite a bit! 



I have a monthly organization class in the Creative Community forum if anyone wants to join. Just scroll down past the sub-forums.

http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=40

here is January's challenge, the family room.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2359103


----------



## Worfiedoodles

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> *Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*



Right now, I'm trying to just focus on my health. I'm also working to continue decluttering, but I've been doing that for awhile so I'm down to the attic (that doesn't sound right...). 

I am very blessed to be in a wonderful place in my marriage, family life and career, so I don't have other big things I feel I need to accomplish -- and I can focus on the greatest need, getting me healthy!

I have to run 4M when I get home today, and I'm not looking forward to it. I really, really don't like working out after work, but with my company until after I return from the Half marathon, I don't have any choice. It's just 3 workouts until the big one! 

I did do one thing -- I hadn't entered any weights at WWonline in December. I went back and added everything in. I'm actually pleasantly surprised it's not as bad as I thought it would be, now I just have to limit my carrot cake cookie consumption from Goofy's! 

Maria


----------



## sskem96

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome BL 9 participants!*
> 
> I thought I would do a warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) for the next couple of days while we wait for our challenge to officially start.  As you chime in on our new thread -- so we know we didn't lose you -- please introduce yourself.
> 
> If you are new to our challenge it can be a little daunting at first because we have a lot of folks signed up.  Remember all you need to do is PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo on Friday 1/1.  Chatting on the thread and answering the QOTD is optional but we hope that you will join us.
> 
> I think that we are going to have a great challenge!




Wow, where have I been?  I didn't even realize the new challenge had started!  I think I finally got my computer fixed this morning.  It's working better than it has in the last month, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for no more problems!

I just went back to WW after missing 4-5 weeks.  My 1 yr. anniversary with WW is May 20 and I want to be at my goal wt. by then.  I have 28.4# to lose by then, so I want to lose 25 during this challenge.  I just started Zumba 3 times a week, so I think that will give me the boost I need.  I will PM my wt. from last week to LuvBaloo.

Welcome to all the new and returning participants!  Since it looks like there are several new people, I'll give a little background info.  My name is Sara.  I'm 34, married, 2 girls ages 13 and 10.  I work full time night shift as an OB charge nurse.  Nursery is my specialty area, and I'm thinking about going back to school soon to become a neonatal nurse practitioner.  DH has a history degree, but he started working in a grocery store when he was 16 and has stuck with it as a career, working his way up the management ladder.  We live about 90 min. from Woodfield Mall, so we enjoy visiting Doorway to Dreams to get our Disney fix between trips!


----------



## MaryAz

My3princes SO happy to hear your son is doing so well!
Disney1baby-do not apologize for coming here for support or to vent. That is what here is all about!!

Walked 2 miles at the park today. Had Subway for lunch

Other goals-get my new house in order-declutter-buy DVC


----------



## baby1disney

MaryAz said:


> My3princes SO happy to hear your son is doing so well!
> Disney1baby-do not apologize for coming here for support or to vent. That is what here is all about!!
> 
> Walked 2 miles at the park today. Had Subway for lunch
> 
> Other goals-get my new house in order-declutter-buy DVC



LOL!!! You're ok. I actually was going to take the latter name, but it was supposedly taken when I signed up for the DIS!! Who knew!!! I'm starting to see that I'm going to like this place ALOT!!!! I'm pretty sure I'll be crying and venting a lot more thru this...especially since I know that everyone is ok with it!!

Now..I won't be back tonight because I don't have a computer at home. That's another one of goals...get a freakin COMPUTER!!! LOL!!! So..I'm going to attempt to do some kind of excerise when I get home. Whether it's cleaning or actually working out!! It'll be one or the other!!! But, I'll talk to you ladies tomorrow when I get back to work!!! Ciao!!


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  Our major goal is to become debt-free and I mean it is a MAJOR journey for us - we have a lot of debt!  Sometimes I really feel that eating healthy is an obstacle - it is more expensive to buy the food.  I do think that's a narrow view though, when you consider illnesses etc. that come with being overweight, as well as the life I miss out on!!

Exercised for 60 minutes today, now I'm coloring my hair and checking the boards

Everyone's doing great - it's so fantastic that so many people are on here!!  Who's watching the show tomorrow?  I am!  I also want to watch Erik's show on Disc Health - does anyone know when it's on?


----------



## LuvBaloo

mikamah said:


> Shannon- A big thank you for being weight keeper- did i count correctly that we have 148 losers here?!?!?



There's big numbers to start the new year!
I've got about 10 more weigh-ins in my PM box that have come in since the reminder post yesterday, but I don't have the weigh-in file with me at work so they are staying unopened until I get on the computer at home.
I think that'll be over 130 starting weights!
I'll put up a weekly report tomorrow evening showing the official number we've got starting the challenge!  And I'll add in some other info to get us going

*In the meantime, just to get you thinking:*

Between the BL's (summer challenge): 
34 people for starting weigh-ins
31 of those reported in with week 1 results (91%)
15 of those people reported in for the final week! (44% of starters)

BL8 (Fall): 
91 people originally signed up
76 sent in starting weights (84% of the signed up ones)
63 of them sent in week 1 results (83% of the starting weights!)
23 of those were still reporting in at the end! (30% of starters)

How will the results be this time?
We do pick up some people as we go along, and unfortunately we lose some.


----------



## maiziezoe

sskem96 said:


> Wow, where have I been?  I didn't even realize the new challenge had started!  I think I finally got my computer fixed this morning.  It's working better than it has in the last month, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for no more problems!
> 
> I just went back to WW after missing 4-5 weeks.  My 1 yr. anniversary with WW is May 20 and I want to be at my goal wt. by then.  I have 28.4# to lose by then, so I want to lose 25 during this challenge.  I just started Zumba 3 times a week, so I think that will give me the boost I need.  I will PM my wt. from last week to LuvBaloo.
> 
> Welcome to all the new and returning participants!  Since it looks like there are several new people, I'll give a little background info.  My name is Sara.  I'm 34, married, 2 girls ages 13 and 10.  I work full time night shift as an OB charge nurse.  Nursery is my specialty area, and I'm thinking about going back to school soon to become a neonatal nurse practitioner.  DH has a history degree, but he started working in a grocery store when he was 16 and has stuck with it as a career, working his way up the management ladder.  We live about 90 min. from Woodfield Mall, so we enjoy visiting Doorway to Dreams to get our Disney fix between trips!



Hi Sara! I live about 35 minutes away from Woodfield!


----------



## Northern_Julie

Can I join this one?  I kind of disapeared in the last one....  I didn't really stop just life got a hold of me and I never had a chance to catch up here.  Now I can steal away on my iPhone to catch up  even when on a work trip.  I actually lost a little more before the end.  Amazingly didn't gain over the holidays which was a great surprise this morning.  Now that Christmas trave lis over and I am back to work I am in the right headspace.


----------



## lisah0711

Northern_Julie said:


> Can I join this one?  I kind of disapeared in the last one....  I didn't really stop just life got a hold of me and I never had a chance to catch up here.  Now I can steal away on my iPhone to catch up  even when on a work trip.  I actually lost a little more before the end.  Amazingly didn't gain over the holidays which was a great surprise this morning.  Now that Christmas trave lis over and I am back to work I am in the right headspace.



 Northern_Julie!  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo PDQ, if you haven't already.  

It's nice to have you back!


----------



## donac

Good evening everyone.  Just a short note.  Been a busy day and supper is in the oven but I need to get somethings put away from grocery shopping. 

I am upset because I lost my cell phone between yesterdday and today.  I hope I can find it.  Not that I use it a lot.

QOTD  I would love to be more organized here and at school.  We did start to declutter in Nov when we painted the living room.  The basement is now a mess since that is where everything goes when we are having people over.

Well I better go and get the groceries away.  Then I can sit down and have dinner and relax.

I bought a new pedometer today.  I walked a little this morning and when I went to check the pedometer after school I hadn't registered any more steps.  I think it is time for a new one.  

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?


My first goal is to get this house decorated.  It is so differnt from my house up North and I am having fun with it.    We have only been in for a month so it is going slow with the holidays.   

My second goal is to have another baby.   At the age of 41 I realize that may not happen but I am ok with it.  I love my little man to pieces and we are content with just him.   I worry he may want a sibling.

My goals dont really effect my efforts unless I were to get pregnant but I would keep up with the exercise and healthier eating just not diet.

I am proud of myself today.   I took down all the outside light so my DH wouldnt have to do it.   He had to stay OT this morning after working all night; a baby had to be transported to Orlando from our little hospital and he was the only one who could do it.   He hates to fly so I always feel sorry for him.

So I stayed on program with the diet and water today.   Dog got walked but not much exercise other than taking down the lights and 40 trips up and down the ladder.


----------



## PeterPan09

Ok, who left the refrigerator door open????   It's FREEZING down here!!  

I know, those of you up north want to slap me about now, but you try even thinking about going to swim laps in an OUTDOOR pool when it's 28 degrees.

Needless to say-that didn't happen this morning-and may not happen until Friday.  I "wogged" over the weekend, but tonight is going to be weights and situps during TV commercials.


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> Lisa- You are such an awesome coach this week, being able to keep up and post replies to so many is nice to see.  I need to better organize my life to increase my computer time.



Awww!  Thanks!  You're so sweet!  



Piglet18 said:


> Haha! I am finding the same thing. As a young teacher starting out I always think I can use EVERYTHING. Which, of course, I can't. No, I cannot throw out that old calendar from 1998. We might be able to use the pictures in a representation collage! And magazines - forget it! In fact, people donate MORE to me. And, as someone only out of University for a couple years, we have accumulated hand-me-downs from everyone. Furniture and tablecloths and clothing, clothing, clothing. I am a sentimental pack-rat from a family of major pack-rats, and DBF is a pack-rat from sheer laziness (he seriously has boxes upon boxes of stuff from his childhood; when he does go through things, it goes away, but he never seems to do that). So a major goal for me would be to decluttter my life; my body is part of that. Organization = more time, which translates to healthier food choices and more exercise. It all relates!
> 
> Another goal I have is finances. DBF went back to school as soon as I finished, and we have always barely made it paycheck to paycheck, but soon he is graduating from college and will hopefully find a good-paying job shortly after. We want to move into our own house together, and put money away for a wedding, and travel. So the finances go with organization too - lack of time and energy often results in fast food pick-ups (bad for finances and waistlines!), impulse purchases, etc. Organization also leads to better budgeting, which will help. And heaven knows that weight loss will be tied to some of those financial goals - like feeling better about traveling and in photos (hello 2-piece swimsuit!), and I definitely want to lose the weight before doing a walk down the aisle!
> 
> Sorry I am rambling there. I tend to talk too much! But anway, I guess all those other goals will help the weight-loss, but when organization and finances are bad, so is stress, and that is BAD for the weight loss... It is a tangled relationship I suppose!



Yep!  They are all related.    But knowing that and heading in the right direction is half the battle!    



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> *Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*
> 
> I am working hard to declutter/organize the house.  I think it helps because it brings a sense of peace when everything is clean and orderly.  Then you can focus on other things.



Isn't it nice to be able to find things? 



Colleen27 said:


> That's a big challenge for me too. Too often I find it is 6pm and I haven't even given a thought to dinner, which invariably leads to take-out or heat-and-eat foods that just aren't worth the calories. There was a time when I planned meals on a weekly basis, and I think I need to get back to that.



Can you plan a couple of go-to meals in the freezer for those times when things just don't work?   



ShortyNBug said:


> QOTD:  I am going back to school this month and am nervous as heck.  I haven't been to school since 2001.  This is the reason I started getting my exercise in at 4 in the morning.  I need more time after work to be with my kids so I can spend time after they go to bed doing school work.



Good luck with your new classes!    That student thing will come back to you quickly no doubt!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I have a monthly organization class in the Creative Community forum if anyone wants to join. Just scroll down past the sub-forums.
> 
> http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=40
> 
> here is January's challenge, the family room.
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2359103



Thanks for telling us about this, Buffy.    I always feel like I am not very creative so I will have to go check it out and see if you guys can help me find my creative side.


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am very blessed to be in a wonderful place in my marriage, family life and career, so I don't have other big things I feel I need to accomplish -- and I can focus on the greatest need, getting me healthy!



Lucky you!    And so good that you know where you are and can appreciate it!  



sskem96 said:


> Wow, where have I been?  I didn't even realize the new challenge had started!  I think I finally got my computer fixed this morning.  It's working better than it has in the last month, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for no more problems!
> 
> I just went back to WW after missing 4-5 weeks.  My 1 yr. anniversary with WW is May 20 and I want to be at my goal wt. by then.  I have 28.4# to lose by then, so I want to lose 25 during this challenge.  I just started Zumba 3 times a week, so I think that will give me the boost I need.  I will PM my wt. from last week to LuvBaloo.
> 
> Welcome to all the new and returning participants!  Since it looks like there are several new people, I'll give a little background info.  My name is Sara.  I'm 34, married, 2 girls ages 13 and 10.  I work full time night shift as an OB charge nurse.  Nursery is my specialty area, and I'm thinking about going back to school soon to become a neonatal nurse practitioner.  DH has a history degree, but he started working in a grocery store when he was 16 and has stuck with it as a career, working his way up the management ladder.  We live about 90 min. from Woodfield Mall, so we enjoy visiting Doorway to Dreams to get our Disney fix between trips!



Glad that you got your computer fixed!  



MaryAz said:


> My3princes SO happy to hear your son is doing so well!
> Disney1baby-do not apologize for coming here for support or to vent. That is what here is all about!!
> 
> Walked 2 miles at the park today. Had Subway for lunch
> 
> Other goals-get my new house in order-declutter-buy DVC



We love our DVC!  



baby1disney said:


> LOL!!! You're ok. I actually was going to take the latter name, but it was supposedly taken when I signed up for the DIS!! Who knew!!! I'm starting to see that I'm going to like this place ALOT!!!! I'm pretty sure I'll be crying and venting a lot more thru this...especially since I know that everyone is ok with it!!
> 
> Now..I won't be back tonight because I don't have a computer at home. That's another one of goals...get a freakin COMPUTER!!! LOL!!! So..I'm going to attempt to do some kind of excerise when I get home. Whether it's cleaning or actually working out!! It'll be one or the other!!! But, I'll talk to you ladies tomorrow when I get back to work!!! Ciao!!



If you're moving and burning calories, that counts as exercise in my book!  



jennz said:


> QOTD:  Our major goal is to become debt-free and I mean it is a MAJOR journey for us - we have a lot of debt!  Sometimes I really feel that eating healthy is an obstacle - it is more expensive to buy the food.  I do think that's a narrow view though, when you consider illnesses etc. that come with being overweight, as well as the life I miss out on!!
> 
> Exercised for 60 minutes today, now I'm coloring my hair and checking the boards
> 
> Everyone's doing great - it's so fantastic that so many people are on here!!  Who's watching the show tomorrow?  I am!  I also want to watch Erik's show on Disc Health - does anyone know when it's on?



I'll be watching the show tomorrow night.  I can't wait to see the new contestants.  This is only the second season that I've watched so it will be interesting with a new group.   



LuvBaloo said:


> There's big numbers to start the new year!
> I've got about 10 more weigh-ins in my PM box that have come in since the reminder post yesterday, but I don't have the weigh-in file with me at work so they are staying unopened until I get on the computer at home.
> I think that'll be over 130 starting weights!
> I'll put up a weekly report tomorrow evening showing the official number we've got starting the challenge!  And I'll add in some other info to get us going
> 
> *In the meantime, just to get you thinking:*
> 
> Between the BL's (summer challenge):
> 34 people for starting weigh-ins
> 31 of those reported in with week 1 results (91%)
> 15 of those people reported in for the final week! (44% of starters)
> 
> BL8 (Fall):
> 91 people originally signed up
> 76 sent in starting weights (84% of the signed up ones)
> 63 of them sent in week 1 results (83% of the starting weights!)
> 23 of those were still reporting in at the end! (30% of starters)
> 
> How will the results be this time?
> We do pick up some people as we go along, and unfortunately we lose some.



Wowza!  Isn't it great to have so many participants?  Thank you all for joining!  

A big, BIG thank you to you, Shannon, for being weightkeeper and keeping all these interesting statistics!  



donac said:


> Good evening everyone.  Just a short note.  Been a busy day and supper is in the oven but I need to get somethings put away from grocery shopping.
> 
> I am upset because I lost my cell phone between yesterdday and today.  I hope I can find it.  Not that I use it a lot.
> 
> QOTD  I would love to be more organized here and at school.  We did start to declutter in Nov when we painted the living room.  The basement is now a mess since that is where everything goes when we are having people over.
> 
> Well I better go and get the groceries away.  Then I can sit down and have dinner and relax.
> 
> I bought a new pedometer today.  I walked a little this morning and when I went to check the pedometer after school I hadn't registered any more steps.  I think it is time for a new one.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone.



Hope that your new pedometer works out great.  Is it the kind you can just put in your back pocket?  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?
> 
> 
> My first goal is to get this house decorated.  It is so differnt from my house up North and I am having fun with it.    We have only been in for a month so it is going slow with the holidays.
> 
> My second goal is to have another baby.   At the age of 41 I realize that may not happen but I am ok with it.  I love my little man to pieces and we are content with just him.   I worry he may want a sibling.
> 
> My goals dont really effect my efforts unless I were to get pregnant but I would keep up with the exercise and healthier eating just not diet.
> 
> I am proud of myself today.   I took down all the outside light so my DH wouldnt have to do it.   He had to stay OT this morning after working all night; a baby had to be transported to Orlando from our little hospital and he was the only one who could do it.   He hates to fly so I always feel sorry for him.
> 
> So I stayed on program with the diet and water today.   Dog got walked but not much exercise other than taking down the lights and 40 trips up and down the ladder.



Way to stay OP and take down the lights safely!   



PeterPan09 said:


> Ok, who left the refrigerator door open????   It's FREEZING down here!!
> 
> I know, those of you up north want to slap me about now, but you try even thinking about going to swim laps in an OUTDOOR pool when it's 28 degrees.
> 
> Needless to say-that didn't happen this morning-and may not happen until Friday.  I "wogged" over the weekend, but tonight is going to be weights and situps during TV commercials.



Good thing that you have a "plan B!"  

*For those of you who watch The Biggest Loser the premier is tomorrow night at 8:00 p.m.*  You don't have to watch the show to be a part of our challenge but if you haven't watched before I encourage you to give it a try.  It really can be inspiring.  You realize there are lots of people who have so much farther than you do to get to their goal of good health!


----------



## donac

Well dinner is over and I am just sitting here watching tv with ds1.  We are watching the original (maybe even the first) America's Funniest Video.  We are laughing a lot at the clothes from the 80's.

When I sat down to watch tv I put my hand down and in between the cushion and the arm rest of the couch I found my phone

My new pedometer is the kind you can put into your pocket.  My old one was too but it was a little bigger, about the size of a credit card.  This one is about the size of a silver dollar.  When I wear one on my belt it never registers so I like the kind that goes in your pocket.  

I did about 4000 steps after I bought it because I went grocery shopping.  This morning before school I did about 1500 so even if I did just another 1500 at school (I think it is more but I am being conservative) I did at least 7000 for the day.  A good way to start the week. 

Off to do some other things on the computer.  HAve a great evening everyone.


----------



## debf

I know I'm a little late,but can I join too? This is just the thing I need to keep motivated. I walked on my treadmill yesterday and today for 30 min. Hopefully I can stick with it.


----------



## TammyNC

I've gotten caught up on the thread (well, I was at 12:25pm but just now getting back to getting my reply finished)...didn't have a chance to pop in yesterday but need to make sure to get on at least once a day for the motivation!!

Today has been a good one. I have done well with my eating and have gotten more water in today. No exercise today but did mark a lot off of my to-do list. I'm going to have to get on the Wii tomorrow, it is just too cold to do our walks outside right now and we don't have a treadmill (on our wish list) so we'll just do what we can until the weather breaks. We are hoping within a few days anyway.

I am really hoping for a loss this week, need to get back to feeling better in my clothes.

It is great to see so many people posting too.

I'm going to go read up from where I left off and will be back on tomorrow and will get caught up on the QOTD's.

Have a great evening!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for telling us about this, Buffy.    I always feel like I am not very creative so I will have to go check it out and see if you guys can help me find my creative side.



I wasn't crafty until I started to work at Michael's. Now I do tons of crafts. 
we can definitely help with your creative side. 
We could do up a journal for your journey. I'm thinking of doing one.


----------



## lisah0711

debf said:


> I know I'm a little late,but can I join too? This is just the thing I need to keep motivated. I walked on my treadmill yesterday and today for 30 min. Hopefully I can stick with it.



 debf!  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo, if you haven't already.  We're glad that you joined us and I know you can stick with it!  



TammyNC said:


> I've gotten caught up on the thread (well, I was at 12:25pm but just now getting back to getting my reply finished)...didn't have a chance to pop in yesterday but need to make sure to get on at least once a day for the motivation!!
> 
> Today has been a good one. I have done well with my eating and have gotten more water in today. No exercise today but did mark a lot off of my to-do list. I'm going to have to get on the Wii tomorrow, it is just too cold to do our walks outside right now and we don't have a treadmill (on our wish list) so we'll just do what we can until the weather breaks. We are hoping within a few days anyway.
> 
> I am really hoping for a loss this week, need to get back to feeling better in my clothes.
> 
> It is great to see so many people posting too.
> 
> I'm going to go read up from where I left off and will be back on tomorrow and will get caught up on the QOTD's.
> 
> Have a great evening!!



We're having a discussion about buying a treadmill in our house, too.  Anyone who has one who has some suggestions would be appreciated!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I wasn't crafty until I started to work at Michael's. Now I do tons of crafts.
> we can definitely help with your creative side.
> We could do up a journal for your journey. I'm thinking of doing one.



Wow!  I sometimes think that if I worked at Michael's I would have to pay them to work there!    A journal sounds like fun -- I will definitely check things out although I have to say that I was a little intimidated when I saw the first two rooms on the organizing schedules were my two worst rooms!    Now, I'm more like how great will it be to be at the end of February with the two worst rooms done?!?


----------



## lmhall2000

lisah0711 said:


> :
> We're having a discussion about buying a treadmill in our house, too.  Anyone who has one who has some suggestions would be appreciated!




I have a Bowflex 7 and really reallly love it! It's easy to take your heart rate on and very durable...I don't use the incline much, but hopefully will once I get some more weight off..I reinjured a knee so it's flat walking for me for awhile..I got an amazing deal, I think it was originally over $1500 or even 2k but got it for a steal at $650 from Amazon....I had to put it together but it wasn't too bad, it says it will fold up but who would want to? It weighs a ton!!  

Tara


----------



## jbm02

Today was a so-so day.  I hoped for better but it wasn't too bad.  I did great til about 3PM - drank all my water, had a healthy salad for lunch, no snacks - til 3PM hit.  Oops.  Lost my "no unhealthy snacks" plan for the day.  I had a slice of rye bread with margarine.  But I am done beating myself up over it.  Yes, I could have had an apple or orange but I will remember that tomorrow too!  
On the plus side, my exercise went well.  I took a boot camp class at the Y this morning (5AM - 6AM.  Boy, was it cold out!!) and stopped after work for 20 minutes on the elliptical and a 50 minute spin class.  I also started a WISH journal.  Hopefully this will help keep me more accountable to myself.  ..hoping for good results on Friday!!! 
Jude


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  I sometimes think that if I worked at Michael's I would have to pay them to work there!    A journal sounds like fun -- I will definitely check things out although I have to say that I was a little intimidated when I saw the first two rooms on the organizing schedules were my two worst rooms!    Now, I'm more like how great will it be to be at the end of February with the two worst rooms done?!?



If the worst 2 are the first two then it's only up from there!! 
My worst is the basement. All of MIL's things are down there and DH won't go through the stuff, to painful. So, it sits. 
Just take it step at a time. It's not as hard as it seems. They were pretty good at breaking it down.


----------



## tea pot

jenanderson said:


> *Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*
> 
> My biggest goal right now is to become more organized.  *I need to de-clutter my whole life..work and home.  *I am a teacher and *always feel like I need to hold onto things - you never know when something might be helpful for a project!    * Keeping it all has made me a bit disorganized these past couple of years.  I would also like to become more organized with my time.  It seems as if my busy life is often catching me a bit off guard.
> 
> Becoming organized will help my weight loss efforts.  Just the process of cleaning things out provides me opportunities for exercise.  The other night I cleaned and organized my bedroom closet.  I was lifting things, up and down on a step stool and running all over to put things where I really want them.  It was so much better than just sitting and watching TV.
> 
> It will also help because if I am able to organize my life, I will be able to find more time for me.  Right now I am feeling a bit flustered because I don't have a clue where exercise is really going to fit into my life.  I realize that I have to find time to schedule it in there but with everything being disorganized it is difficult.  This week, the family is trying out a shared online calendar to see if it will help all of us with the crazy schedule.  I did put in time when I need to go to my WW meeting and where I need to have time to exercise.
> 
> Thanks for the great questions!



*QOTD Ditto!! *

OK do I know you??
 I too keep everything because everyone, friends and family always show up or call looking for something..... Mom do you have this or that and I always *do*.
 It's a Nurse, Mom, Girl Scout thing... but I'm feeling overwhelmed.

How will it help my weight loss journey??  When I can declutter and organize my life, my environment I feel more positive in control and at peace.

Have you seen that book "Does this Clutter Make My Butt Look Fat" 
the author works with people with clutter problems and hoarders. He found that when he did follow up visits most of the people had lost weight. There is a definite connection.


----------



## Leader of the Club

Wow! My first goal is to keep up with this thread! 

I think my main goal is to try to develop some social skills! No, really! I am very shy and quiet and just have a hard time talking to people. So, then I have a hard time making friends. I can sit here alone in front of my computer and talk to y'all all day with no problem. Now I need to figure out how to transfer that to real life.

Okay, so I didn't go to the Y today. It was too cold and I have already mentioned that I am a major whimp when its cold. I DID get out my Nia dvd and did that for an hour. then I spent an 1/2 hour on the couch laughing my butt off while my DS12 did it! He figures if he speeds up the dvd, he can get an hour work out in 30 or even 15 minutes! Let me tell ya, it was hilarious to watch! and I cleaned the living room: vacuuming = burned calories! 

I drove an hour to my (very elderly) mom's house this afternoon--so that is too hours in the car doing nothing. But she made me a pot of veggie soup and figured out the whole pot had 550 calories--it was a big pot! 

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Leader of the Club

baby1disney said:


> Hi. My name is Terrie and I'm extremely nervous about this!!And now...here I am!!! I'm sorry for crying, but it just started flowing out. I don't mean to use this as an outlet for what I'm going thru.
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me vent!! I'm sorry once again!!!



Terrie! Vent away! Yell, scream, cry! whatever it takes to reclaim your life! We are here for you! You can do this! 

I'm 3.5 hours down I-75 from Toledo! In fact, we all drove to the Toledo Zoo last summer just to see the Hippo--our zoo doesn't have hippos--and we had a great time!


----------



## corinnak

Well, I can barely keep up, can't seem to reply in anything like an efficient manner, but what I CAN do is invite anyone who is interested in chatting about the Biggest Loser TV show over to the Show Chat Thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2287356&page=11

We try to post chat about the show over there for two reasons:

1. it keeps the main thread a little bitty bit more manageable 

AND

2.  it gives us a place to discuss the show without fear of spoiling it for anyone who hasn't yet seen it.  If you don't want spoilers, don't look at the chit-chat thread before you watch the show (It's that simple!!)



And QOTD:  I feel like I should have MORE ambitions aside from health and fitness.  My house is also a concern.  2009, I figured out how to get my body in order.  Now I need to figure out how to get my house in order, too.
It is so frustrating because in some areas, I can be incredibly together.  When it comes to running the backstage of a show, I'm so good at keeping things tidy and knowing where everything is.  When it comes to my life, though....not so much.    It's definitely easier to cook when the kitchen is clean, I just need to get a regular routine for it like I have for, you know, eating right and working out.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Corinna, have you ever done fly lady? she's great about keeping the kitchen tidy.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

lisah0711 said:


> *Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related?  If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*



I do New Year's Resolutions, but I do them throughout the year. I have been working on some specific financial goals since about September; those goals will continue but I feel like I'm confident enough that those have become habits to start focusing on a new set of habits this month...which brings me here. One I feel like these are habits, then I'll start focusing on other new routines.



Piglet18 said:


> Haha! I am finding the same thing. As a young teacher starting out I always think I can use EVERYTHING. Which, of course, I can't. No, I cannot throw out that old calendar from 1998. We might be able to use the pictures in a representation collage! And magazines - forget it! In fact, people donate MORE to me.



 I almost spit out my drink when reading this!  
I came to the conclusion that I had too much stuff that I couldn't really use any of it, since I couldn't figure out where it all was. I thinned it out considerably and really USE what I have...I kept the GOOD stuff AND I can FIND it!! 



Leader of the Club said:


> Wow! My first goal is to keep up with this thread!



 Me too!


----------



## tigger813

Wow, haven't been on since this morning and I had 5 pages to read through!

Didn't get in any exercise again today! UGH! Spent 90% of the day cleaning my bedroom and going through stuff. I ate pretty well. On my second cup of green tea for the day. Had pancakes and bacon for supper. PMSing and it's hitting me hard since I'm not getting in my exercise. Going to really try in the morning to get in a WATP DVD. Got some kind of me time while DD1 was at dancing! I got to chat with other moms for awhile. Hoping to get to bed somewhat early so I can get up and accomplish more things tomorrow. 

Parents will be leaving on Wednesday morning. I have to be at work by 9 so I won't be here when they actually leave. I love them but their visit is starting to weigh on me. Just hard with Dad's memory issues and Mom's hard time dealing with it.

Watching Iron Chef America right now with them and DH. 

One positive thing: We will be booking our trip for next December tomorrow. We have DVC at SSR but with my parents joining us we hope to stay at BWV or BLT. We are planning on going from Dec. 1-9! 

QOTD: Major goal for this year is to get all the credit cards paid off in the next 4 months. Going to try and put next to nothing on the CCs. We overspent last month. I'm also hoping to double my clients at the spa. Going to head in tomorrow and send out a mass email to our customers with specials. I have a regular client on Wednesday morning. 

Was up a pound this morning so I really need to get moving so I have at least a small loss for the week before I begin coaching on Friday. PMS isn't helping me this week and I've been a bit depressed the past couple of days. I think it's the weather, PMS, and the end of the holidays though they were wonderful and my anniversary was very relaxing. Haven't felt all that great the last two days but I've been really eating a lot of crap! No more of that!

Got to make at least 2 trips to the dump tomorrow! Haven't been in over a week due to the weather!

Hope everyone has a good night. My girls raced each other to bed which is so much better than having to remind them every 10 minutes to get into bed! I'm hoping to head there soon! Time to finish my tea!


----------



## Riverhill

Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?

*I started a new job today. My non health related goal is to become the best supervisor the bank has ever seen. I want my staff to enjoy their work, feel appreciated, and make our clients to look forward to coming to our branch. *


----------



## Cinderella Girl

I am so behind on the QOTD's

If I were in DW right now, I would be relaxing on a hammock at the CBR. I love sitting by Barefoot Bay by Aruba staring at Old Port Royale. I can hear the music now. 

My non health goals are finishing my Master's Degree ( all I have left is the paper)

Enjoying every minute of my Spring Break Trip (it will be our last family trip before my brother gets married)

trying new things in 2010, and maybe, just maybe finiding love  (cheesy I know)

I have been doing well with the challenge so far, I have exercised 3x in the New Year so far. I tried 2 new exercise dvd's and I love them. One is with a kettle bell and boy do I feel it today! 

I hope everyone has a great night!
Molly


----------



## corinnak

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Corinna, have you ever done fly lady? she's great about keeping the kitchen tidy.




I'm a flylady dropout!    I seriously can do it, I just need to get myself together, I think and make it a priority.  Plus also probably set a timer and not get sucked into the computer so much.


----------



## denise

*Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*

Goals:
1.follow through on things I start...so many unfinished projects.
2 Downsize...start getting into the retirement plan. Get rid of things we don't need. Only buy things we "need" not want.
3 not to hover over my DD's life. She will be 20 next month and it's time mom stops and lets her do things on her own!


Yesterday I tossed away 13+ years of old Christmas cards we have received. Figured in all those years I have not done a thing with them and I don't want to move them. I cleaned up all our e-waste for pickup. Another ting I have wanted to do for years. Well both are done! Felt so good...Oh I didn't call my daughter or text her once today!! She sent me a text asking what time I wanted her home....is it working? maybe....


----------



## lovedvc

Today was officially my start to a healthier me and it went great.  I stuck to my points for the day and got in some fruits and veggies.  I also went to the gym this morning and burned 650 calories.  One day at a time.


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for all the good wishes for my ds.  He is a walking miracle and we are truly blessed.  My personal accomplishment during the 6 week ordeal was that I did not gain any weight.  I am totally a stress eater so this was a HUGE accomplishment for me.

It is interesting so see how many people struggle with finding the perfect career.  I am thoroughly impressed with those of you going back to school.  Kudos to you.

I'm glad so many people are utilizing this thread as therapy.  We are all either in the same boat or maybe a bit further along down the path, but we can certainly relate to what you're saying.  One of my early motivators for weight loss was that I didn't want my kids to be ashamed of me.  Now I see that other people have that sentiment too.  My DH grew up with a very overweight Mother and he was ashamed of her so I know that it can happen.   Hugs to everyone struggling with emotional issues.  Those issues must be worked out to be successful so vent away and hopefully someone can add personal insight.

I went back to work tonight as a waitress.  I got a lot of walking in, realized that when I'm carrying the pitchers or large trays of food that I am working out.  I also stayed away from snacking.  I did not stick on morsal of food into my mouth   Hopefully I can keep it up.


----------



## Mrs D

Ok, I'm in! I've popped by this board several times in my tenure on the DIS and thought "Oh I've got to figure out where to start here". Well, I'm diving right in, so hopefully you all be forgiving of the newbie and give any guidance needed.

Quick background on me; 35 y.o. Mom to DS4 and DD2.5. I stay at home with the kids but also work about 10 hours a week teaching parent/tot and pre-school swim lessons at my local YMCA. 

In November I decided to buy a new pair of jeans for my trip to the World. That's when I discovered I had moved up a size to my "forbidden number". This is the number I recall seeing on my Mom's pants when I was little and thinking it was too big. Silly, but since then I knew if I ever hit that number I had to make changes. Well, the trip is over, the holidays are gone and none of my other pants fit except the new forbidden # jeans.

The good news, I already have a membership at the Y so now I just need to use it! I'd also like to rejoin WW. I did I 5 years ago with decent success. I did meeting and also E-tools online. The local WW meeting schedule doesn't work perfect with my schedule, but I could probably make it work. I know going to meeting increases your success rate. I'm wondering how the online portion is now. Is it still just tools, or could it replace the meeting? I love entering my info online but would hate to have to pay 2 fees.  Any advise? 

Thanks for reading. I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## corinnak

Mrs D said:


> The good news, I already have a membership at the Y so now I just need to use it! I'd also like to rejoin WW. I did I 5 years ago with decent success. I did meeting and also E-tools online. The local WW meeting schedule doesn't work perfect with my schedule, but I could probably make it work. I know going to meeting increases your success rate. I'm wondering how the online portion is now. Is it still just tools, or could it replace the meeting? I love entering my info online but would hate to have to pay 2 fees.  Any advise?
> 
> Thanks for reading. I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!




Hi Mrs. D!  
I love the story about the forbidden # - you will be out of those jeans and back in a non-forbidden pair soon, I'm sure!

Things have changed a lot with WW online in the past year - they have a whole new Community section that includes blogs and personal pages.  There are great articles online for inspiration as well.  I have been to a lot of WW meetings in my life, and I must say that with between the eTools and this thread, I don't really miss them, though I do still remember information and stories from those meetings!  So much depends on the leader and I know it works for so many people.  I'm just saying for me personally, I don't really miss the meetings at this point! 

That being said, they have this new "monthly pass" program which is like getting a discount on the meetings plus getting eTools for free, so it's two for the price of one - an excellently good deal if you go to 4 meetings a month, I believe.


----------



## 50sjayne

corinnak said:


> I'm a flylady dropout!    I seriously can do it, I just need to get myself together, I think and make it a priority.  Plus also probably set a timer and not get sucked into the computer so much.



Lol! 



denise said:


> *Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*
> 
> 
> 
> Goals:
> 1.follow through on things I start...so many unfinished projects.
> 2 Downsize...start getting into the retirement plan. Get rid of things we don't need. Only buy things we "need" not want.
> 3 not to hover over my DD's life. She will be 20 next month and it's time mom stops and lets her do things on her own!
> 
> 
> Yesterday I tossed away 13+ years of old Christmas cards we have received. Figured in all those years I have not done a thing with them and I don't want to move them. I cleaned up all our e-waste for pickup. Another ting I have wanted to do for years. Well both are done! Felt so good...Oh I didn't call my daughter or text her once today!! She sent me a text asking what time I wanted her home....is it working? maybe....



Yeah getting youngest into college- it just stresses me out. He is high functioning autistic.

Girls-- help me out here :

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2364023

I'm not a bad person really, in fact I was a very very _good _ person who is now not sure if I am regretting that or not....


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

HiIm new to the Biggest Loser Challenge and its taken me days to catch up with this thread.  Whew, it moves fast!   

My introduction:  I turned 40 last month (we celebrated at Disneyland along with my ODDs 7th birthday which is two days before mine!) and Im determined to get down to my ideal weight for my 40s.  My immediate family includes myself, my DH of 17 years, our oldest DD (7 years), our youngest DD (3 ½ years), and our ten-year old lab, Oski.  I work part-time (three days a week) and my DH is being incredibly supportive of the plans Im putting in place to lose this darned weight. 

Ive been the prototypical yo-yo dieter for years.  I gained 20 pounds my freshman year of college and then lost 25 over the next year.  I got married right after college and promptly started a slow and steady gain of forty pounds over five years, and then lost the 40 with WW.  I kept it off for maybe six months until we started trying (and trying, and trying, and trying) for a baby and, of course, I ate for two over the years of trying to get pregnant.  By the time I finally was pregnant, I had gained about 70 pounds.    Then there was the inevitable baby weight which I didnt quite manage to lose before the second pregnancy.   The weight from my youngest DD has come off (and then back on) about three or four times. Im going to tackle my weight  in stages (1  second pregnancy weight, 2  first pregnancy weight, 3  trying to get pregnant weight).  

*Do you have a goal for this challenge?: *To lose the weight from my second pregnancy!   This is an ambitious goal of twenty-eight pounds, but I figure that is a little under two pounds a week which I think I can manage.  

*Do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?*  I did a super brief and quick post that addressed this because I was excited to see someone else using a couple of my tools.  Im going to be journaling and keeping track of calories/fat grams on Lose It on my iPhone.  Im going to be pulling menu plans from various websites to come up with family meals for the week with an emphasis on low-fat cooking and keeping within my calorie limits.  For exercise, Ill be using our new Wii Fit Plus (which is a LOT of fun so far.  But the big part of my exercise will be doing a walk to run program to start training for Disneylands half-marathon in September.  So far, Ive started this week with 30 minute walks incorporating 1-2 minute jogs in the middle.

*If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing? * By the time I post this, DLR will probably be closed for the night, but if it were still open and I wasnt asleep at the Disneyland Hotel (my favorite), I would be riding the Matterhorn or Storybook Land Canal Boats  my two favorite nighttime rides.

*Do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*  I didnt have any other official goals until all of your posts about organization inspired me!  So, my non-health related goal is to spend five minutes a day working on our computer room/spare room/arts & crafts storage, etc., etc. room.  I think it will help my weight loss goals since it will give me a brief focus for my energy when Im restless and would otherwise turn towards the fridge.  Also, I really liked tea pots comment about clutter and big behinds!  

Sorry for the super long post!  I'll try to stay more caught up and answer the QOTD one at a time from now on.  I think the QOTDs are excellent motivational tools, so thank you so much to the coaches for posting them and to the posters for their answers!


----------



## jimmduck

Other goals?  I have lots. 

This year I am trying to cook more, organize my recipes and eat less processed food.

I am also trying to make my practice more efficient and am moving my office end of next month, which is a great cost sharing action.

Obviously, a food addiction impacts everything, and I am not "cured", however, I am in a good place I think - best I have been for a while.

Thanks for all the encouragement re the races, but I will not be finishing the half this year.  Nor is that my goal.  Just not ready for that yet, hard to accept, but I had to.  Ongoing, periodic illness greatly affected my training.

So, the goal is to finish the 5k for the Arthritis Society (still worried about being swept at that due to not being fast enough) and start the half with my internet buddies and my on line trainer.  If I could get past the sweeping point last time (two miles) that would be awesome, but not sure that is possible with me doing a 5k the day before.

It doesn't matter - I will register again for the half as soon as I can and 2011 is the year, God willing.  I will be training right away.

Also joined the "Walk to Disney World" challenge on another thread.  It is 2011.66 miles from my house to Magic Kingdom (I dream of running through that castle!) and is a tall order - I will have to wear a pedometer all the time and count every step.    

But since 2011 is going to be the year I accomplish the goal I have dreamed since 2004, I thought it would be fun to "walk" there.

I may not be on again until I get back (January 12 - probably no computer til the 13th) - if not, have a magical losing week.  But I will try to post tomorrow too - I am really trying to post every day.

Linda


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

corinnak said:


> I'm a flylady dropout!    I seriously can do it, I just need to get myself together, I think and make it a priority.  Plus also probably set a timer and not get sucked into the computer so much.



I do the 15 minute timer in each room. Yesterday I got as far as the boys closet in their room.  They are such pigs!! LOL

Today I need to get back into a school routine. But for some reason I couldn't sleep so I was up til 5 am. I need a nap!!


----------



## lisah0711

lmhall2000 said:


> I have a Bowflex 7 and really reallly love it! It's easy to take your heart rate on and very durable...I don't use the incline much, but hopefully will once I get some more weight off..I reinjured a knee so it's flat walking for me for awhile..I got an amazing deal, I think it was originally over $1500 or even 2k but got it for a steal at $650 from Amazon....I had to put it together but it wasn't too bad, it says it will fold up but who would want to? It weighs a ton!! Tara



Thanks for telling me about that -- I will check it out!



jbm02 said:


> Today was a so-so day.  I hoped for better but it wasn't too bad.  I did great til about 3PM - drank all my water, had a healthy salad for lunch, no snacks - til 3PM hit.  Oops.  Lost my "no unhealthy snacks" plan for the day.  I had a slice of rye bread with margarine.  But I am done beating myself up over it.  Yes, I could have had an apple or orange but I will remember that tomorrow too!
> On the plus side, my exercise went well.  I took a boot camp class at the Y this morning (5AM - 6AM.  Boy, was it cold out!!) and stopped after work for 20 minutes on the elliptical and a 50 minute spin class.  I also started a WISH journal.  Hopefully this will help keep me more accountable to myself.  ..hoping for good results on Friday!!!
> Jude



Jude, I don't think you did too much damage with one piece of rye bread so I'm glad that you aren't beating yourself up about it.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> If the worst 2 are the first two then it's only up from there!!
> My worst is the basement. All of MIL's things are down there and DH won't go through the stuff, to painful. So, it sits.
> Just take it step at a time. It's not as hard as it seems. They were pretty good at breaking it down.



, yes, I looked and the family room isn't really too bad except in the corner where the toys are -- that place is scary!  



tea pot said:


> *QOTD Ditto!! *
> 
> OK do I know you??
> I too keep everything because everyone, friends and family always show up or call looking for something..... Mom do you have this or that and I always *do*.
> It's a Nurse, Mom, Girl Scout thing... but I'm feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> How will it help my weight loss journey??  When I can declutter and organize my life, my environment I feel more positive in control and at peace.
> 
> Have you seen that book "Does this Clutter Make My Butt Look Fat"
> the author works with people with clutter problems and hoarders. He found that when he did follow up visits most of the people had lost weight. There is a definite connection.



Sounds great tea pot!  A healthier you and a clean house!  



Leader of the Club said:


> I think my main goal is to try to develop some social skills! No, really! I am very shy and quiet and just have a hard time talking to people. So, then I have a hard time making friends. I can sit here alone in front of my computer and talk to y'all all day with no problem. Now I need to figure out how to transfer that to real life.



You're doing great!    We're a pretty nice group of folks so it is safe here!  



corinnak said:


> Well, I can barely keep up, can't seem to reply in anything like an efficient manner, but what I CAN do is invite anyone who is interested in chatting about the Biggest Loser TV show over to the Show Chat Thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2287356&page=11
> 
> We try to post chat about the show over there for two reasons:
> 
> 1. it keeps the main thread a little bitty bit more manageable
> 
> AND
> 
> 2.  it gives us a place to discuss the show without fear of spoiling it for anyone who hasn't yet seen it.  If you don't want spoilers, don't look at the chit-chat thread before you watch the show (It's that simple!!)
> 
> And QOTD:  I feel like I should have MORE ambitions aside from health and fitness.  My house is also a concern.  2009, I figured out how to get my body in order.  Now I need to figure out how to get my house in order, too.
> It is so frustrating because in some areas, I can be incredibly together.  When it comes to running the backstage of a show, I'm so good at keeping things tidy and knowing where everything is.  When it comes to my life, though....not so much.    It's definitely easier to cook when the kitchen is clean, I just need to get a regular routine for it like I have for, you know, eating right and working out.



Thanks for reminding us about the Biggest Loser Chat thread!   

You might want to check this out, too, from Woman's Day.  http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Shelter/Organizing-Cleaning/Countdown-to-Clean.html  It is called the "daily hotel clean" where you keep up with things a little more.  I've tried "flying" but I have a lot more zones that Flylady does and if I wait a month to get back to a spot it is ususally a mess again.  But if I do just a little every day that seems to work for me.



Where'sPiglet? said:


> I do New Year's Resolutions, but I do them throughout the year. I have been working on some specific financial goals since about September; those goals will continue but I feel like I'm confident enough that those have become habits to start focusing on a new set of habits this month...which brings me here. One I feel like these are habits, then I'll start focusing on other new routines.



That sounds like a great way to do it and it sounds like it has worked for you!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Major goal for this year is to get all the credit cards paid off in the next 4 months. Going to try and put next to nothing on the CCs. We overspent last month. I'm also hoping to double my clients at the spa. Going to head in tomorrow and send out a mass email to our customers with specials. I have a regular client on Wednesday morning.



Getting rid of that CC debt would be a big boost for sure!  



Riverhill said:


> Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?
> 
> *I started a new job today. My non health related goal is to become the best supervisor the bank has ever seen. I want my staff to enjoy their work, feel appreciated, and make our clients to look forward to coming to our branch. *



How was your first day at your new job?


----------



## TammyNC

I'm behind on the QOTD's so here goes:

*If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?
*
Probably enjoying our coffee to a peaceful room while the kids are still asleep. No, we aren't the ones that open the parks up, we actually sleep in and get moving a little later in the day. 
*
Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?*

I have several including getting organized around our house. Getting rid of things that we just don't need. Stop putting off things and waiting until the last minute. I'm working on my goals this week and know that putting them down on paper will help me stay focused on them.

I had a pretty decent day yesterday. Have started today off on the right foot. I've got my pedometer on, finishing up my coffee so that I can get started on my water, had my breakfast of yogurt and granola (have gotten away from eating breakfast so that is a plus on the heading in the right direction scale).



tea pot said:


> Have you seen that book "Does this Clutter Make My Butt Look Fat"
> the author works with people with clutter problems and hoarders. He found that when he did follow up visits most of the people had lost weight. There is a definite connection.



Going to have to see if our library has a copy, sounds interesting.



Riverhill said:


> *I started a new job today. My non health related goal is to become the best supervisor the bank has ever seen. I want my staff to enjoy their work, feel appreciated, and make our clients to look forward to coming to our branch. *



With that attitude I have a feeling your staff and clients are going to love you!!



corinnak said:


> I'm a flylady dropout!    I seriously can do it, I just need to get myself together, I think and make it a priority.  Plus also probably set a timer and not get sucked into the computer so much.



I need to check her back out, it has been a while. I too am cutting my computer time starting today. I have already deleted several of those games on Facebook that was using so much of my computer time.



my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes for my ds.  He is a walking miracle and we are truly blessed.  My personal accomplishment during the 6 week ordeal was that I did not gain any weight.  I am totally a stress eater so this was a HUGE accomplishment for me.
> 
> I went back to work tonight as a waitress.  I got a lot of walking in, realized that when I'm carrying the pitchers or large trays of food that I am working out.  I also stayed away from snacking.  I did not stick on morsal of food into my mouth   Hopefully I can keep it up.



That is awesome that you went through what you have been dealing with and no gain, that is a great accomplishment.



Mrs D said:


> In November I decided to buy a new pair of jeans for my trip to the World. That's when I discovered I had moved up a size to my "forbidden number". This is the number I recall seeing on my Mom's pants when I was little and thinking it was too big. Silly, but since then I knew if I ever hit that number I had to make changes. Well, the trip is over, the holidays are gone and none of my other pants fit except the new forbidden # jeans.



Whatever it takes for that motivation to kick in, right??


I'm going to try and pop back on later this afternoon and get caught back up. May be on earlier if I get tempted to snack on the not so good things that are still laying around the house.

Have a great day!!


----------



## lisah0711

Cinderella Girl said:


> My non health goals are finishing my Master's Degree ( all I have left is the paper)



Oooh!  The dreaded paper!    Good luck with that!



corinnak said:


> I'm a flylady dropout!    I seriously can do it, I just need to get myself together, I think and make it a priority.  *Plus also probably set a timer and not get sucked into the computer so much. *



But your computer friends would miss you!  



denise said:


> Yesterday I tossed away 13+ years of old Christmas cards we have received. Figured in all those years I have not done a thing with them and I don't want to move them. I cleaned up all our e-waste for pickup. Another ting I have wanted to do for years. Well both are done! Felt so good...Oh I didn't call my daughter or text her once today!! She sent me a text asking what time I wanted her home....is it working? maybe....



Sounds like you are off to a great start!  



lovedvc said:


> Today was officially my start to a healthier me and it went great.  I stuck to my points for the day and got in some fruits and veggies.  I also went to the gym this morning and burned 650 calories.  One day at a time.



Great job!  



my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes for my ds.  He is a walking miracle and we are truly blessed.  My personal accomplishment during the 6 week ordeal was that I did not gain any weight.  I am totally a stress eater so this was a HUGE accomplishment for me.
> 
> It is interesting so see how many people struggle with finding the perfect career.  I am thoroughly impressed with those of you going back to school.  Kudos to you.
> 
> I'm glad so many people are utilizing this thread as therapy.  We are all either in the same boat or maybe a bit further along down the path, but we can certainly relate to what you're saying.  One of my early motivators for weight loss was that I didn't want my kids to be ashamed of me.  Now I see that other people have that sentiment too.  My DH grew up with a very overweight Mother and he was ashamed of her so I know that it can happen.   Hugs to everyone struggling with emotional issues.  Those issues must be worked out to be successful so vent away and hopefully someone can add personal insight.
> 
> I went back to work tonight as a waitress.  I got a lot of walking in, realized that when I'm carrying the pitchers or large trays of food that I am working out.  I also stayed away from snacking.  I did not stick on morsal of food into my mouth   Hopefully I can keep it up.



Sounds like a great day!  



Mrs D said:


> Ok, I'm in! I've popped by this board several times in my tenure on the DIS and thought "Oh I've got to figure out where to start here". Well, I'm diving right in, so hopefully you all be forgiving of the newbie and give any guidance needed.
> 
> Quick background on me; 35 y.o. Mom to DS4 and DD2.5. I stay at home with the kids but also work about 10 hours a week teaching parent/tot and pre-school swim lessons at my local YMCA.
> 
> In November I decided to buy a new pair of jeans for my trip to the World. That's when I discovered I had moved up a size to my "forbidden number". This is the number I recall seeing on my Mom's pants when I was little and thinking it was too big. Silly, but since then I knew if I ever hit that number I had to make changes. Well, the trip is over, the holidays are gone and none of my other pants fit except the new forbidden # jeans.
> 
> The good news, I already have a membership at the Y so now I just need to use it! I'd also like to rejoin WW. I did I 5 years ago with decent success. I did meeting and also E-tools online. The local WW meeting schedule doesn't work perfect with my schedule, but I could probably make it work. I know going to meeting increases your success rate. I'm wondering how the online portion is now. Is it still just tools, or could it replace the meeting? I love entering my info online but would hate to have to pay 2 fees.  Any advise?
> 
> Thanks for reading. I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!



 Mrs D!  That is a great story about "the forbidden number."  We can all relate!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Sorry for the super long post!  I'll try to stay more caught up and answer the QOTD one at a time from now on.  I think the QOTDs are excellent motivational tools, so thank you so much to the coaches for posting them and to the posters for their answers!



 3TinksAndAnEeyore!  I am glad that you enjoying the QOTD!  



jimmduck said:


> I am also trying to make my practice more efficient and am moving my office end of next month, which is a great cost sharing action.



Good luck with your office move!    One of the best things we did for our practice was switch to a paperless office -- no more searching for things like we used to.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I do the 15 minute timer in each room. Yesterday I got as far as the boys closet in their room.  They are such pigs!! LOL



Isn't it amazing what those guys will live with and not "notice?"


----------



## lisah0711

*Good morning BL 9 participants!*

Our thread is moving quickly but we are all off to a great start!    May the momentum and excitement we have now continue throughout the challenge!  

Tonight is the start of the new Biggest Loser season.  As always, you don't have to watch the show to be part of our challenge.  But if you have never watched it, you might want to check it out.  It is inspiring to see other folks who have to deal with the same things that we do every day working on getting healthy again -- and in such a public forum!  

*So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is:  Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season?  Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*

Biggest Loser 8 was the first Biggest Loser season that I ever watched, yet I participated in three other Disboards BL challenges that year so you really don't have to watch.    I didn't think I would like it because all I thought it was all throwing up at workouts and standing on the scale -- I don't even like standing on the scale at home, who wants to watch someone do it on national tv?   

Now that I've seen a season, I think it can inspire people to think about what is going on in their lives and how they've found themselves in a place where they have so much to lose to find themselves again.  I do wish that it would be a little more real world because we can't all give up our responsibilities and concentrate on ourselves.    I am hoping Jillian's new show will do a bit more real world things.  So yes I will be watching tonight.


----------



## disney_mommy

lisah0711 said:


> *So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is:  Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season?  Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*



I watched the first season, the third and this latest.  I will probably watch the first episode tonight and see if it grabs my attention.  While they are all brave to go on the show, you're right in that it is not realistic for us regular folks.  If I went to a ranch for 3 months and worked with a trainer and a doctor and a chef, I could lose some serious weight, too.  But that's not going to happen, so sometimes it is hard to get motivated and encouraged watching.  But at least it's usually entertaining!


----------



## disney_mommy

lisah0711 said:


> *Good morning BL 9 participants!*
> 
> Our thread is moving quickly but we are all off to a great start!    May the momentum and excitement we have now continue throughout the challenge!
> 
> Tonight is the start of the new Biggest Loser season.  As always, you don't have to watch the show to be part of our challenge.  But if you have never watched it, you might want to check it out.  It is inspiring to see other folks who have to deal with the same things that we do every day working on getting healthy again -- and in such a public forum!
> 
> *So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is:  Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season?  Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*
> 
> Biggest Loser 8 was the first Biggest Loser season that I ever watched, yet I participated in three other Disboards BL challenges that year so you really don't have to watch.    I didn't think I would like it because all I thought it was all throwing up at workouts and standing on the scale -- I don't even like standing on the scale at home, who wants to watch someone do it on national tv?
> 
> Now that I've seen a season, I think it can inspire people to think about what is going on in their lives and how they've found themselves in a place where they have so much to lose to find themselves again.  I do wish that it would be a little more real world because we can't all give up our responsibilities and concentrate on ourselves.    I am hoping Jillian's new show will do a bit more real world things.  So yes I will be watching tonight.



I didn't know Jillian was coming out with her own show.  What is the premise?  Do you know when it will start?


----------



## corinnak

QOTD:  So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?

Oh yes, I'll be watching.  I'm definitely hooked.  I also dislike the barfing in the workouts, people weighing-in without shirts, the beep, beep, beep of the scale (Which, incidentally, isn't a real scale - it's a set piece.  They weigh in in the mornings with their doctor), the way the show can bring out the worst in some people, the way they often do irresponsible things like having a bunch of obese people who have not been training AT ALL suddenly run a mile on the beach in warm weather under a hot sun or the way they have people run a full marathon from out of the blue.  I also think it shows an incredibly unrealistic rate of loss for anyone who isn't having the stuffing beaten out of them by Jillian for 6 hours a day.  Us people in the real world have a hard enough time accepting a rate of loss from .5-2 pounds a week without watching people complain about a loss of 6 pounds in a week not being "enough."

Oh man, rant over.  Here's what I DO like.  I like watching the transformation these people go through.  I like watching their confidence and friendships grow.  I love it when Jillian stops shouting and gets to the heart (literally the HEART) of someone's weight problems.  I love seeing people dig in and change their lives for the better right in front of our eyes.  Oh, and my favorite - makeover week when they cut the guys' hair and shave their skanky beards.  I am a fan of beards, but it's always amazing to see what they've got going on under there.  The exception: (Ron from season 7.  Also, Danny from season 8 - wish they'd let him keep his edgy soul-patch instead of turning him into Russel from the movie UP!)  Those things keep me coming back for more even given all the frustrations I just listed out concerning the show.  I'm looking forward to meeting the new group of Losers!


----------



## lisah0711

disney_mommy said:


> I didn't know Jillian was coming out with her own show.  What is the premise?  Do you know when it will start?



http://www.nbc.com/news/2009/10/20/...of-their-excuses-and-empower-them-to-transfo/

It is going to run in the summer between the BLs?  Jillian will move in with some "lucky" family and help them with their issues and make life altering changes.  I really wouldn't mind a day or two with Jillian but I know my DH would never, ever consent to anything like this.    I am hoping that it will give us some more "real world" ideas to help us on our journeys.



corinnak said:


> QOTD:  So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?
> 
> Oh yes, I'll be watching.  I'm definitely hooked.  I also dislike the barfing in the workouts, people weighing-in without shirts, the beep, beep, beep of the scale (Which, incidentally, isn't a real scale - it's a set piece.  They weigh in in the mornings with their doctor), the way the show can bring out the worst in some people, the way they often do irresponsible things like having a bunch of obese people who have not been training AT ALL suddenly run a mile on the beach in warm weather under a hot sun or the way they have people run a full marathon from out of the blue.  *I also think it shows an incredibly unrealistic rate of loss for anyone who isn't having the stuffing beaten out of them by Jillian for 6 hours a day.  Us people in the real world have a hard enough time accepting a rate of loss from .5-2 pounds a week without watching people complain about a loss of 6 pounds in a week not being "enough."*



 I know!  I would be thrilled if I lost 6 pounds in one week!


----------



## 50sjayne

> QOTD: So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?



Like LisaH I never had watched it before coming to the Wish board and joining the challenge. Now I'm a BL junkie. I can't wait for tonight!


----------



## ohMom

i will be recording BL...i can't stand to watch it in real time with all the repetitiveness after commercials, and Allison's drama questions.  I liked it better when it was a 1 hr show


----------



## Northern_Julie

I will be watching and I seriously view it as a tool not just because of the tips.  A strange combination but the show is cathartic and inspiring for me.  Cathartic because Jillian is making me think of my issues.  I know I have issues.  I look at pictures when I was 10 and thought I was fat...and believe me I wasn't fat.  I lost the 60lbs once and this Christmas saw a picture of me almost at my ideal weight and wanted to cry because I let it all come back on and I was actually smiling.  I couldn't bring myself to put that photo on the digital frame when I was pulling pictures off  my parents computer.  I don't really want sympathy because these revilations were huge to me and actually understanding it accomplishment.  The biggest loser has actually allowed me to face it and realiezed that I can't move on till I deal with these feelings.

 I have cried and laughed and felt a kinship with some of the contestants.  I am inspired because I know that it can be done...maybe not as fast as they did it.


----------



## Leader of the Club

I flipped on (what I think was) the BL one episode during what must have been the first season. They had a big fridge (with a glass door) full of cheesecake and brownies and other tempting sweets and were expecting these poor folks NOT to eat it! Honestly, isn't that against the Geneva Convention or something?!?! I thought is was terrible! and that Jillian woman completely creeps me out! 

I don't watch it---


----------



## my3princes

QOTD

We will definitely be watching.  I think we've missed maybe one season, otherwise we're hooked.  It's wonderfult to see people change their lives even if it isn't something that is realistic for the masses.


----------



## ohMom

Leader -- i don't ever remember that frig....can't say 100% is wasn't BL...there is a show on another network, maybe Camp Fat?


----------



## princessbride6205

*QOTD (Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?* Yes, I'll be watching. I agree with Corinnak on some parts of the show that I don't like, but overall I find it inspiring and enjoy watching the contestants' transformations. I like to Tivo and fast forward through some of the repetitive parts and commercias. I have watched the past 2 seasons. Season 7 really inspired me, as it coincided with starting my own weightloss journey. I downloaded that season to my iPod and would watch it while on the elliptical machine.

*disney mommy* - I was just noticing your signature. Glee and Psych are my fave TV shows and Boundin is my favorite Pixar short!


----------



## Leader of the Club

ohMom said:


> Leader -- i don't ever remember that frig....can't say 100% is wasn't BL...there is a show on another network, maybe Camp Fat?



I don't know . And beside my mom watches BL and calls and tells me ALL about it! I don't watch much TV--I don't need to.   My mommy tells me all about EVERY show she watches. She is very elderly and only has her TV to keep her company, so I guess she doesn't have much else to talk about. I don't mind--I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## debf

QOTD:
Yes, I'll be watching BL tonight as long as I can stay up. I hate all the commercials. I need all the motivation I can get right now. I'm also going to WW tonight after work with DM. I'm trying to get her to join the BL challenge here too.She's not set up as a user yet.


----------



## tigger813

OK, on better track today. I did the 2 mile WATP and was actually down 1.6 today. Also been eating well today! Planning on doing another workout shortly before I have to pick up DD2. Think I'll try the Walk and Kick workout. I love kicking!

QOTD: Wouldn't miss BL tonight! Jillian will also be on Jay Leno afterwards tonight. Bob was supposed to be on Today show this morning. Recorded it so I will watch it later! Sure it was only briefly!

Got stuff set up at work to send out a big email tomorrow or Thursday. Really focusing on my practice and making some money to pay off bills! For the newbies: I am a massage therapist. Losing 40 pounds (well 35 right now) has really made my job easier for me. My upper body strength has greatly improved with the 3 lb weights I use during the WATP workouts. I feel I am a much better therapist.

Going to live this year thinking only positively. Sorry about the bummer last night! PMS and stress!


----------



## LuvBaloo

PeterPan09 said:


> Ok, who left the refrigerator door open????   It's FREEZING down here!!
> 
> I know, those of you up north want to slap me about now, but you try even thinking about going to swim laps in an OUTDOOR pool when it's 28 degrees.
> 
> Needless to say-that didn't happen this morning-and may not happen until Friday.  I "wogged" over the weekend, but tonight is going to be weights and situps during TV commercials.



 temperature is all relative.  I'm freezing but it was -21C this morning (about -6F)  I had forgotten to plug the car in last night, so it was a little sluggish starting up this morning.  
The furnace went out last night, so the house was cold this morning  It wasn't a good start to the day.



Riverhill said:


> Today's QOTD (Question of the Day) is do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?
> 
> *I started a new job today. My non health related goal is to become the best supervisor the bank has ever seen. I want my staff to enjoy their work, feel appreciated, and make our clients to look forward to coming to our branch. *



great attitude!  Hope you enjoyed your first day



lisah0711 said:


> *So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is:  Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season?  Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*



 planning to watch most of it.  I watche BL8 and I've watched 2 earlier seasons.  Like many of you, there's things about the show I really don't like and things I enjoy.  I prefer to record and watch when I can fast forward through bits. 

Yesterday wasn't a great day for me.  Got into the remaining Christmas goodies - 6 rum balls is too many in one day   But I did log everything I ate, and got the water and veggies in, and will do better today


----------



## lovedvc

I love the BL.  I have never missed a season.  They all give me such inspiration from the beginning to the end.  When I'm at the the gym and complaining about my 1/2 hour of cardio I think of the amount of time those contestants put in the gym in a day and I realize my little workout is nothing compared to theirs.  I would love to have Jillian train me for a week.

Day two has been a good day for me so far.  Went to the gym this morning.  I'm having some shoulder and neck issues right now so I stuck to cardio and legs.  I'm gonna take the weightlifting a little easy this week.  Maybe next week I'll get back to lifting.


----------



## baby1disney

I will be watching The Biggest Loser tonight. I loooove this show. It inspires me and that's usually when I do most of my workouts!! LOL!!!

Plus, my SIL and I text about the people while we're watching it. Hehehehe!!

NOt to go off topic, but did anyone watch The Bachelor last night??? What did you think??


----------



## LuvBaloo

Okay, I got the starting numbers together on my coffee break.

*REMEMBER NEW LOSERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!

Here's the stats to start us off:*

Total # who said they were joining:  157
Total # who sent in their starting weights:  135 
Total # excused:  1
Total # missing: 21

Here's a little breakdown of where we are now:
150lbs and less:  16
151 to 200 lbs:  29
201 to 225 lbs:  24
226 to 250 lbs:  21
250lbs & up: 24 

*Next up is GOALS:*

Optional individual goal measurement:
There's 50 of us that have decided to try out the new goal checking.

Group goal: total pounds
I read through all the posts, and the group goal of 500 seems to be okay with most of you.  Some suggested starting smaller, but I really think we can reach 500 this time!  We've got almost double the number of starters compared to BL8 (1.8 times as many people to be exact!) and we almost reached 500 last time, so let's go for it this time.

Group goal:  retention rate
I'm going to track the retention rate each week as (# of weigh ins) / 135.  
I'm using 135 because its the number of starting weights we have as of right now!  If we keep everybody and add a few along the way we could see greater than 100% :
I don't know what goal to use here I hope to see all of us still here at the end


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *Good morning BL 9 participants!**So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is:  Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season?  Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*



I will definitely be watching this season, but possibly not tonight. Cousin *Corinna* has convinced me I must buy compression pants I can run in to keep out the predicted cold at the WDW Half this weekend, so I will be going to Dick's Sporting Goods at the mall after I chauffeur for gymnastics. I have set my Tivo for a season pass, so I will probably catch it after I return from the race and vacation, which is just as well, I'm sure I'll really need it then as I get a good jumpstart going! 

I have watched the last few seasons, and overall I enjoy it. Stretching it out to 2 hours is unnecessary, and I could definitely do without the regurgitation and man-tatas  For some reason I find it discouraging when some of the men need a bra more than I do... Did I mention that was my other big accomplishment last Challenge? I needed to buy a smaller bra band size. Now I'm afraid the cup will go down, too, and trust, me there's not far to go... I figure the rest of me must now be ready to catch up by proportion. 

My 4M turned into 1.5 last night. It was hotter than Hades in the basement (my dad thought turning the heat down to 68 was the same as turning it off, as I requested...), and I just couldn't get into it. I know tonight will be better, and I will really get my 3M in. 

Maria


----------



## jennz

Worfiedoodles said:


> I will definitely be watching this season, but possibly not tonight. Cousin *Corinna* has convinced me I must buy compression pants I can run in to keep out the predicted cold at the WDW Half this weekend, so I will be going to Dick's Sporting Goods at the mall after I chauffeur for gymnastics. I have set my Tivo for a season pass, so I will probably catch it after I return from the race and vacation, which is just as well, I'm sure I'll really need it then as I get a good jumpstart going!
> 
> I have watched the last few seasons, and overall I enjoy it.* Stretching it out to 2 hours is unnecessary, and I could definitely do without the regurgitation and man-tatas  For some reason I find it discouraging when some of the men need a bra more than I do...* Did I mention that was my other big accomplishment last Challenge? I needed to buy a smaller bra band size. Now I'm afraid the cup will go down, too, and trust, me there's not far to go... I figure the rest of me must now be ready to catch up by proportion.
> 
> My 4M turned into 1.5 last night. It was hotter than Hades in the basement (my dad thought turning the heat down to 68 was the same as turning it off, as I requested...), and I just couldn't get into it. I know tonight will be better, and I will really get my 3M in.
> 
> Maria



You are hysterical!  I have to say I agree with you.    Good luck to you and your cousin this weekend!!

QOTD:  I will probably watch part of BL tonight.  DD likes to watch it with us and since she's only 11 she is not allowed to stay up that late, so we usually watch on Thursday (DH bowls Wed and isn't home)  Gotta love the dvr though, like it's been said to ff through the stretch-it-out stuff.


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Corinna, have you ever done fly lady? she's great about keeping the kitchen tidy.



LOVE Flylady!  I can do anything for 15 minutes...using that keeps my house picked up and pretty, my laundry done, and gets me started on exercise.  Well that plus her daily emails telling me what to do


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

QOTD:  I will probably be skipping the TV show.  I've seen a few episodes and they were okay, definitely good background if I'm doing something else (like DISboarding on my laptop!).  The problem with this episode is that it is on simultaneously with The Good Wife with Julianna Margulies and I really, really like that show!  There's not too many shows these days I even bother to Tivo, so it's a real bummer that two of them are on at the same time.


----------



## wezee

I missed most of last season BL, but can't wait to watch tonight.  The reason I love to watch BL is because it makes me feel guilty for not exercising enough. Jillian really works those people over!  Usually while i"m watching I feel so guilty, I start doing my squats or situps.
I used to not like the BL couples.....but kind of missed the whole couples thing, when they did singles last time.
BTW, DH works afternoons, but I already told him not to call me while my show is on tonight.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*

yep, I will watch it. Actually TIVO it. 
I do watch, I've watched from Season 2 or 3 on. I hope for less "drama", I really dislike the Heba-like attitude so I stopped watching that season and just fast forwarded to the end. 
I wish they would show less of the advertising plugs and more of the real, this is what we eat and how much, and when. etc etc. 

I agree with PP's I do not need to see people hurling or the man-racks. Put a shirt on!


----------



## donac

ohMom said:


> i will be recording BL...i can't stand to watch it in real time with all the repetitiveness after commercials, and Allison's drama questions.  I liked it better when it was a 1 hr show



I was just thinking this the other day when I was watching some old show that was only an hour long.  I also don't like the transformation now is shown on Leno show.  I never stay up that late.  I am lucky that I stay awake for BL.



lisah0711 said:


> http://www.nbc.com/news/2009/10/20/...of-their-excuses-and-empower-them-to-transfo/
> 
> It is going to run in the summer between the BLs?  Jillian will move in with some "lucky" family and help them with their issues and make life altering changes.  I really wouldn't mind a day or two with Jillian but I know my DH would never, ever consent to anything like this.    I am hoping that it will give us some more "real world" ideas to help us on our journeys.
> 
> 
> 
> I know!  I would be thrilled if I lost 6 pounds in one week!



I would love Bob to move in for a week.  Jillian would intimidate me.  I have a couple weeks this summer where dh will be away.  Maybe I should have Jillin move in. 



LuvBaloo said:


> temperature is all relative.  I'm freezing but it was -21C this morning (about -6F)  I had forgotten to plug the car in last night, so it was a little sluggish starting up this morning.
> The furnace went out last night, so the house was cold this morning  It wasn't a good start to the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the furnace always go out on the coldest day of the year?
> 
> Did you get it fixed?  Good luck getting it done.
> 
> To all the Marathoners Good luck this weekend.  Ds1 is planning on running a half marathon in April.
> 
> QOTD  I may be watching is I get home from a meeting I have to go to.  I think I should be able to see most of it.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> LOVE Flylady!  I can do anything for 15 minutes...using that keeps my house picked up and pretty, my laundry done, and gets me started on exercise.  Well that plus her daily emails telling me what to do



me too. short attention span, 15 minutes is right up my alley.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

jennz said:


> You are hysterical!  I have to say I agree with you.    Good luck to you and your cousin this weekend!!



Oops! I'd better clarify -- *Cousin Corinna* is *Corinnak* on this thread -- you know, the one who makes the fabulous clippies and lost 50 lbs last year?! We are not actually related, we are both on Team Ohana for the WISH teams, and since it is Team Ohana, we call ourselves "cousins". 

Heck, she's more like that encouraging sister I could really use!

Maria


----------



## auntlynne

pjlla said:


> ...Then she is off to Rainbow Girls and I will pick up a few groceries during that time.  ........P



I was a Rainbow Girl...30 years ago.  Don't hear about them much anymore.

Lynne


----------



## LuvBaloo

donac said:


> Why does the furnace always go out on the coldest day of the year?
> 
> Did you get it fixed?  Good luck getting it done.



 woke the kids up to get their morning cuddle from DH, then left them all snuggled warm in bed and went downstairs and re-lit the pilot light.  Unfortunately, re-lighting the pilot light has turned into my job since the first few times it happened when DH was out of town, so I became the experienced one and he hasn't bothered learning to do it   It goes out a few times a year  Eventually we'll have to get a new one.


----------



## sahbushka

I plan to watch BL tonight.  My dh and I have watched most of the seasons though due to a tv problem we missed a bit of the end of last season.  We like it a lot!

Sarah


----------



## seashell724

You bet I'll be watching BL! However, I can't watch at night so our local tv station has it online. There are some online commercials in it but it is a lot shorter than 2 hours. Plus, I can jump ahead if it gets too repetative.
They are for sure an encouragement to me!


----------



## NCRedding

Thanks for all the encouragement.  I read consistently, but am not the best at multiple quoting, etc.  

I do plan to watch BL tonight.  I watched some of the early seasons, and then watched last season and the one before.  I do dislike the puking, and the unrealistic expectations, and I hate the game-playing.  I like the stories and the transformations.  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## auntlynne

Riverhill said:


> ...I started a new job today. My non health related goal is to become the best supervisor the bank has ever seen. I want my staff to enjoy their work, feel appreciated, and make our clients to look forward to coming to our branch.



When you finish there, can you come fix my credit union?  They are the grumpiest set of bank employees I've ever met.

Lynne


----------



## jbm02

lisah0711 said:


> Jude, I don't think you did too much damage with one piece of rye bread so I'm glad that you aren't beating yourself up about it.



Lisa, I know that sounds a little OCD.  I was just bummed that I didn't get through the whole day without succumbing to temptation!..but it's all gone now.  Whew!!!


----------



## beansf

Yes, I will be watching Biggest Loser. I will record it tonight on my Tivo and watch it tomorrow morning during my workout. That has been my M.O. since it first came on. I don't think I have missed a season. I find it inspirational. I have a small inkling how hard these people work from the short time I had a personal trainer. OUCH. (I can't say I miss him too much!)


----------



## wezee

Need some advice.....I want to purchase a good pedometer. I want one that is accurate without spending an arm and a leg. Is that possible? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Terri


----------



## auntlynne

corinnak said:


> ...I also dislike ... the beep, beep, beep of the scale ...



Ditto.  Fast Forward time.  Suspense does nothing for me here.  Same with the voting and the accompanying explanations and tears.  Don't you all "deserve" to be there? (well, not everyone - there was that chick from Detroit who wouldn't do much and wouldn't even answer questions so that Bob ended up cussing)  and doesn't each of you want to win the money ?



ohMom said:


> ...i can't stand to watch it in real time with all the repetitiveness after commercials, and Allison's drama questions.  I liked it better when it was a 1 hr show



Is it going to continue to be 2 hours?  I was thinking that was just a few times last season, but now I realize that was every week.  I recorded BL on disc so I wouldn't miss NCIS during the first hour.



Leader of the Club said:


> ...and that Jillian woman completely creeps me out! ...



It's her whispery voice that gets to me...



BernardandMissBianca said:


> ...I hope for less "drama", I really dislike the Heba-like attitude so I stopped watching that season and just fast forwarded to the end.
> 
> I wish they would show less of the advertising plugs and more of the real, this is what we eat and how much, and when. etc etc. ...!



Don't like those mean people!

Those product placement "talks" are so fake.  "Oh, why don't you try using this gum, only five calories." 



donac said:


> ...I would love Bob to move in for a week.  ... I have a couple weeks this summer where dh will be away. ...



Hmm...   

...I would love a format based solely on weight loss - no one is voting you off (this isn't Survivor, folks).  I know, less drama.  But the changes in their size is drama enough for me.

*Yesterdays QOTD:  Non-weight loss Goals*

Travel, travel, and travel some more.  Well, more like plans than goals.

Bottom line:  Develop some Discipline.  Disorganization is mainly a result of lack thereof.

Keep my 80 yo dad happy and try to get him moving.  He is heading toward total immobility (as I predicted years ago) because it hurts to move.  So he doesn't, and he loses more muscle strength - Catch 22.  It's pretty much move from one chair to another.  Barely can stand up 5 minutes without leaning on something.  (Scoliosis and arthritis and a person who never believed in exercise for exercise's sake - I guess he didn't realize the health / life quality benefits)

Prepare for 2011 Princess 1/2 Marathon - maybe only walking (depends on weight - don't want to destroy joints by banging away too hard too soon).  

DB has a business conference at CSR early March 2010 and SIL & I are tagging along.  Didn't realize it was the same time as the Princess Half, so I just signed up for 2010 Royal Family 5K.  Never been a runner, but I like the idea.

Lynne


----------



## ShortyNBug

Of course I will be watching BL tonight.  It's my favorite show.  I have watched every season.  Most seasons we watched at the dinner table while eating something we shouldn't be eating.  That's gotten better the last 3 seasons or so.  I love meeting the new crew too so tonight will be good.  The only thing I don't like is how they repeat what you saw before the commercial after the commercial.  Just seems like a waste of time.  I will be using my free step on the wii fit plus during part of the show too so I feel better about myself.  LOL!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone is having a great day. So far, I'm having an OP day.

Yesterday's QOTD: Get a job as a teacher- This will help my weight loss because I won't be so depressed about having 3 certications and no job. 

Today's QOTD: I'll probably watch some of the BL 9 tonight and then watch the rest of it later online or just read the summary online. I can only tolerate so much of it. I see others feel the same. Will probably use the Wii Fit at the same time.

Hoping to earn lots of APs today. I'd love to get in at least 3 and I should be able to do it, especially if I step for 30-60 minutes on top of the 30-Day Shred, running on the Wii Fit, and the BL for Wii. Today is my busy day as far as exercise goes and tomorrow will be an off day. Of course, I always aim for 10,000 steps so I can earn an extra AP, and I can see myself now, aiming for enough steps to earn 2 APs tomorrow. I have to stop overdoing it. I guess that should be my second non-health related goal.

Have a great rest of today and tomorrow!


----------



## beansf

ShortyNBug said:


> The only thing I don't like is how they repeat what you saw before the commercial after the commercial.



I totally agree. They must think we all suffer from major short-term memory loss!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

auntlynne said:


> Is it going to continue to be 2 hours?  I was thinking that was just a few times last season, but now I realize that was every week.  I recorded BL on disc so I wouldn't miss NCIS during the first hour.




How did you record "on disc"?  I've got the same problem with The Good Wife, but wouldn't mind trying to tivo the first couple of episodes at least.


----------



## jbm02

QOTD: Yup, we'll be watching.  While there are certain parts of it that drive me nuts (the product promotion, etc), I find it pretty inspirational.  Especially motivating for me is when someone who is clearly exhausted holds on by sheer willpower to complete whatever task they are at - I figure, if someone that large can do something that hard, I can probably continue to run an extra xxx minutes or finish up that last mile.  Plus, while I am trying to lose 1 - 2 pounds a week, they are out tere trying to lose 10 a week.  If they can meet their goals, why can't I?  I know it's all mind games but if it works, I'll use it! 
The game playing make me nuts.  As does some of the mean comments - although I wonder if there aren't as many "nice" comments being said that just aren't shown on television because it isn't what garners ratings.  The weight loss is astounding.  Of course, if we had access to what they do with the gym, chef, personal trainers and team support, some of us might be able to accomplish lots too.  But what a financial commitment - can you imagine walking away from your job for potentially 3 - 4 months?  I know it is an investment in their futures but that's alot to accept as a contestant.  How do their families  survive without that income??
  In any event, we'll be rooting for everyone tonight!


----------



## tigger813

I am back OP!!!!!! Just finished mile 6 of WATP for the day. Took a few minutes to check out the BL Wii game! Can't wait to try it tomorrow or Thursday.

Also checked out the EA Sports Active More Workouts! That looks awesome! There are more step aerobics and running on an island, squash! Hoping to try that out tomorrow too. I need to make myself a schedule for ALL of my workouts! I truly LOVE WATP and now that I have it on DVD I can do it in any room of the house. LOL! I really liked the Walk and Kick! I love kicking! I also did the 30 minute walk (2 miles). I also like my elliptical. 

I joined the Walk to Disney Challenge today and have recorded 10 miles on it so far! I love a challenge! Can I do 1303 miles in 11 months? Well, it will be a challenge but I'm really going to try! I plan on having very few days off! I was really feeling a bit depressed after not working out for 2 weeks! Today I feel so MUCH better! Time for a Big glass of H20!

Enjoy the show tonight! T Minus 1 hr and 7 minutes!


----------



## maiziezoe

Mrs D said:


> Ok, I'm in! I've popped by this board several times in my tenure on the DIS and thought "Oh I've got to figure out where to start here". Well, I'm diving right in, so hopefully you all be forgiving of the newbie and give any guidance needed.
> 
> Quick background on me; 35 y.o. Mom to DS4 and DD2.5. I stay at home with the kids but also work about 10 hours a week teaching parent/tot and pre-school swim lessons at my local YMCA.
> 
> In November I decided to buy a new pair of jeans for my trip to the World. That's when I discovered I had moved up a size to my "forbidden number". This is the number I recall seeing on my Mom's pants when I was little and thinking it was too big. Silly, but since then I knew if I ever hit that number I had to make changes. Well, the trip is over, the holidays are gone and none of my other pants fit except the new forbidden # jeans.
> 
> The good news, I already have a membership at the Y so now I just need to use it! I'd also like to rejoin WW. I did I 5 years ago with decent success. I did meeting and also E-tools online. The local WW meeting schedule doesn't work perfect with my schedule, but I could probably make it work. I know going to meeting increases your success rate. I'm wondering how the online portion is now. Is it still just tools, or could it replace the meeting? I love entering my info online but would hate to have to pay 2 fees.  Any advise?
> 
> Thanks for reading. I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!



I was going to ask if anyone was doing WW online too!!

I hate leaving my house in the winter. The closest meeting place is 1.4 miles from my house... but as far as I am concerned, that is 100.4 miles. I will not drive if I see *one* snowflake fall from the sky. I'm a little quirky that way. So I would like to do the WW online but I am not sure how it works or if it is worth the money to join. I did WW on my own before my youngest DD was born and did well for the short time I was on it (I got pregnant while I was doing it). 

Anywho...  is WW online good? If it is, I will joing right now!


----------



## Riverhill

*Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*


I think I will be going to bed too early to watch the show. First week at new job has me on information overload.  I hope to catch the reruns on the weekend.  

*Lynne, *sorry to hear about the grumpy tellers at your credit union. My guess is their boss is to blame. I have yet to see an effective manager with bad employees.

PS  Already got approved for 2 weeks off in August to go the WDW


----------



## maiziezoe

*So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*

I will be watching! I've watched every season and I have only missed one episode (season finale in December. We had a HUGE snow storm and it knocked our satellite out)... and I did eventually watch that episode but later in the week. By that time I already knew who won because it was all over Yahoo. 

I love ALMOST ALL reality TV shows. It's a sickness.  I watch BL for the inspiring stories AND for the game-play (Heba and Vicky from Season Families and Tracey from last season). 

Oh, I TiVo and watch it after it's been recording for 55 minutes. That way I can fast-forward through the commercials and the last chance work-out. 


Had a great day today. Did an hour of step-aerobics and had a healthy lunch of yogurt and a low-fat granola bar.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD - Yes I will be watching BL tonight.  I missed the last few seasons.  The last time I watched was when the wrestler guy with the long hair won and cut his hair and was sooooo changed along with the blonde girl Suzie??   After that I kind of fell off the band wagon.   But I will watch again this season.  I  caught the finale of last season the other night.   Just incredible.


----------



## jennz

jbm02 said:


> QOTD: Yup, we'll be watching.  While there are certain parts of it that drive me nuts (the product promotion, etc), I find it pretty inspirational.  Especially motivating for me is when someone who is clearly exhausted holds on by sheer willpower to complete whatever task they are at - I figure, if someone that large can do something that hard, I can probably continue to run an extra xxx minutes or finish up that last mile.  Plus, while I am trying to lose 1 - 2 pounds a week, they are out tere trying to lose 10 a week.  If they can meet their goals, why can't I?  I know it's all mind games but if it works, I'll use it!



I feel the same way - I'll be doing something and think "This is so hard I'll just stop here" and then think...so-so did something much harder at 300 pounds - I can do this!  Or when my muscles are stiff the next day and I want to lounge, I think how sore they must be every day and that it's not an excuse not to workout!

Maiziezoe - I have found my soul-mate!  Or at least partially.    I HATE leaving the house in the winter - we moved to Orlando when I was 7 and I didn't venture back up north until I went to Purdue.  Well the first semester I didn't leave my dorm when it was below 40.  Academic probation kind of made me suck it up after that!  But now, working from home - I can have dh pick stuff up on his way home and just open the door for dd when she gets home from school.    And reality shows - love them!  We usually tape them too and then start watching   Gotta wait at least 20 minutes, then we can finish up around the end of a one hour show.

I am feeling kind of icky today.  Did my work outs today and have been feeling worse as the day goes on - my body is achy and I'm kind of in a zone.  Hoping some sleep will help and I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## MaryAz

QOTD I will watch the tivo'd version while Dising on my laptop.


----------



## jenanderson

I don't really watch BL on a regular basis but I do find myself switching around and checking it out here and there.  I do like to watch some of the last episodes but if I miss it...that is okay as well.  Part of the problem is that I don't really "watch" TV.  I do a million other things as I watch the TV and kind of pay attention to the shows.  This means that DH totally runs the remote and he doesn't like the show.

Need some help tonight...it was DS's birthday today so we went out for supper.  I carefully studied the menu because I did not want to blow it after being so good these past few days.  Here is what I ordered...chicken and white bean soup.  The soup seemed to have a broth (maybe chicken stock) that was thickened by all the beans.  There was a MINIMAL amount of chicken in it.  It was thick with different beans.  There were a few cut up strips of tortilla chips and a sprinkling of cheese to garnish it.  It came in a normal size bowl.  I was so afraid of not knowing the WW points that I only ate 1/2 the bowl and I brought the other 1/2 home.  Anyone have a clue how I could figure out the points for this if I can't find the nutritional values anywhere?

Thanks!

PS - Quick little funny...DH has BL on right now!  He must be listening to all my diet talks!


----------



## Piglet18

You bet I will be watching! I had seen an episode or two sprinkled throughout the seasons, but last season I only missed the first episode (and I almost cried a couple times - yay Danny!) and now I am totally hooked. I already set up my PVR to record every new episode this season. I probably won't watch until tomorrow though. I am rather sick right now  and am looking forward to a bath and then bed. I even missed my workout today. Not a great start to the year.


----------



## Leader of the Club

I made it to the Y today!  In addition to the Y, I shoveled 4" of snow off of the drive and sidewalks and cleared and scrapped the ice off of all three cars (even though my hubby is in Alaska and won't be driving his until spring!--I was on a roll!)  My left shoulder is sore tonight, probably from the snow.  

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Maiziezoe - I have found my soul-mate!  Or at least partially.    I HATE leaving the house in the winter - we moved to Orlando when I was 7 and I didn't venture back up north until I went to Purdue.  Well the first semester I didn't leave my dorm when it was below 40.  Academic probation kind of made me suck it up after that!  But now, working from home - I can have dh pick stuff up on his way home and just open the door for dd when she gets home from school.    And reality shows - love them!  We usually tape them too and then start watching   Gotta wait at least 20 minutes, then we can finish up around the end of a one hour show.
> 
> I am feeling kind of icky today.  Did my work outs today and have been feeling worse as the day goes on - my body is achy and I'm kind of in a zone.  Hoping some sleep will help and I feel better tomorrow.



Oh my goodness!!  We are soul-mates!!!  If I can get away with it, I only leave the house once a week... on Sunday's to do the grocery shopping. I plan a weekly menu and buy everything at one time.  Sometimes I feel bad for my little kids because they are stuck in the house all winter but ... not so much. They'll get over it. 

I hope you are feeling better tomorrow!!


----------



## my3princes

I worked all day making blankets for the Linus project.  We are doing that as our Give a Day get a Day volunteer activity.  Our entire family helped as they became available.  So 7 of us made a dozen blankets.  I just need to ship them tomorrow   I did not snack while I was working so that is a good thing.


----------



## donac

wezee said:


> Need some advice.....I want to purchase a good pedometer. I want one that is accurate without spending an arm and a leg. Is that possible? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Terri



I just bought a Sportline that fits in your pocket.  It is about the size of a silver dollar.  It cost $29.  I have bought cheaper ones but I have always been dissatisfied.  I can't wear one that clips to your belt because for some reason it doesn't seem to register so I am trying this one.  






LuvBaloo said:


> woke the kids up to get their morning cuddle from DH, then left them all snuggled warm in bed and went downstairs and re-lit the pilot light.  Unfortunately, re-lighting the pilot light has turned into my job since the first few times it happened when DH was out of town, so I became the experienced one and he hasn't bothered learning to do it   It goes out a few times a year  Eventually we'll have to get a new one.



I am glad that you got it relit.  I know in my house it always takes forever for the house to warm up because we have plaster inn most of the house and it absorbs all the cold and takes forever to warm up.  




my3princes said:


> I worked all day making blankets for the Linus project.  We are doing that as our Give a Day get a Day volunteer activity.  Our entire family helped as they became available.  So 7 of us made a dozen blankets.  I just need to ship them tomorrow   I did not snack while I was working so that is a good thing.




Project Linus is one of my favorite charities  ( I have a new one but I will always love PL)  I have been making blankets and wanted to get to 50.  My neice had a Blanket Day in September for her Gold Award for Girl Scouts.  I brrought all that I had made.  My mother finished the ends for me when she had nothing to do.  When someone counted up all my blankets that I had done by myself I had done 40.  During the day I worked on some that my neice and sister had done and i know that I reached over 10 that day so I know I got my 50 done.  My neice donated 94 blankets that day.  I am glad to hear that PL is on Disney's list. 

I am now working with a friend making pillowcases for kids with cancer.  The quilt group my friend belongs to have been donating pillowcases to the state group and in Aug she got permission to form her own chapter and donate to a local hospital.  Now a quilt magazine is challenging America to make a million pillowcases.  On Jan we are going to a local quilt shop and seeing how many we could make.

Went out to a dinner meeting.  I didn't do as good as I could have but I didn't do too bad.  

I did reach 11,000 steps for the day  I guess I was busy today.

HAve a great night everyone.


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Project Linus is one of my favorite charities  ( I have a new one but I will always love PL)  I have been making blankets and wanted to get to 50.  My neice had a Blanket Day in September for her Gold Award for Girl Scouts.  I brrought all that I had made.  My mother finished the ends for me when she had nothing to do.  When someone counted up all my blankets that I had done by myself I had done 40.  During the day I worked on some that my neice and sister had done and i know that I reached over 10 that day so I know I got my 50 done.  My neice donated 94 blankets that day.  I am glad to hear that PL is on Disney's list.
> 
> I am now working with a friend making pillowcases for kids with cancer.  The quilt group my friend belongs to have been donating pillowcases to the state group and in Aug she got permission to form her own chapter and donate to a local hospital.  Now a quilt magazine is challenging America to make a million pillowcases.  On Jan we are going to a local quilt shop and seeing how many we could make.
> 
> Went out to a dinner meeting.  I didn't do as good as I could have but I didn't do too bad.
> 
> I did reach 11,000 steps for the day  I guess I was busy today.
> 
> HAve a great night everyone.



I'm very impressed.  You are such a good person to have donated so much.   This is the first time we've done that project.  It would be nice to see a chapter a bit closer to us, it seems like all communities would benefit.  Last year I volunteered 30 hours in an Extreme Makeover Home Edition build.  It was a lot of fun and I met some really nice people that I would never have met otherwise.


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Am watching BL as I'm catching up on todays DisBoard.  Have watched since the first season and really enjoy the show.  Can't say I have seen everyone of them but it is the only show I do take the time to watch.  It's inspirational to me to see the challenge some of these people are facing and they see it through to the end!  When I see some of those people and what they started the show at, I realize that could very easily be me.  

I have to say I'm doing very well in tracking my calories each day.  I've always heard "write it down" but never thought I #1 would do that and #2 that it would do much good.  But it has made me so much more aware of my biggest problem - snacking.  I've done good with the COW so far this week.  Water and veggies - a huge accomplishment for me!  But the exercising is so lacking...I have at least made it a point to come home and do things around the house instead of sitting down and "resting".  


I'm proud of what I've done so far...I just hope I can continue it and more.


----------



## goldcupmom

I'm watching BL right now, & I always LOVE it!  It is so inspiring!!

I'm also updating the EXERCISE CHALLENGE for January.  Please come join us!!

I'm not online much right now due to computer issues & life issues, but I'm here & working at this!

I plan to lose 40 lbs by the end of july when I turn FIFTY!!


----------



## corinnak

wezee said:


> Need some advice.....I want to purchase a good pedometer. I want one that is accurate without spending an arm and a leg. Is that possible? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Terri



The one I've got is by omron - It does the job, even in my pocket instead of on my belt, and has memory for up to 10 days.  One time last year, I forgot to bring my watch along  to Blizzard Beach - I did have my pedometer, though, so that was my watch for the day - not that it was waterproof, but I spent a lot of time supervising digging in the sand.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000U1OCI...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B0000U1OCI



Worfiedoodles said:


> Oops! I'd better clarify -- *Cousin Corinna* is *Corinnak* on this thread -- you know, the one who makes the fabulous clippies and lost 50 lbs last year?! We are not actually related, we are both on Team Ohana for the WISH teams, and since it is Team Ohana, we call ourselves "cousins".
> 
> Heck, she's more like that encouraging sister I could really use!




Thanks, Maria!  This was so sweet of you to say, I'm blushing over here.  So glad to have you as my teammate and friend!


----------



## Mrs D

SO, I have never watched BL before, but since I was on the treadmill at the Y  I put it on. I was about to start crying right there on my treadmill between the super running woman and the guy standing there watching Everybody loves Raymond! I then switched to some new Precor machine thinking it was an elipical but it wasn't...it was the *machine of death*. There I go again almost crying, but watching that made me keep going a little farther than I would have otherwise! SO now I guess I have to DVR it, huh?

I made some good improvements today. 
*I did target heart rate cardio for 60 minutes! *I drank all 8 glasses of water plus more! *I didn't put any cheese on my salad or soup at Olive garden, restrained myself from eating more than 1 breadstick and did not eat any of my kids food! *We made chicken fajitas for dinner, i did not put any sour cream or cheese on it, ate it with corn tortillas instead of flour and here's my favorite part. *I put 6 tortilla chips (one serving) in a bowl and filled my salsa up twice! I looked at those 6 chips and laughed! But you know what, when I finished those 6 chips - I was done!
And here's the biggest one for me - I have not had a beer in 2 days. Now, I feel really silly typing that, but hubby is a home brewer and makes incredible (and calorie laden) beers. Yesterday I decided to just not drink for today. I managed to keep it going for today.

Can you believe I'm actually looking forward to stepping on the scale on Friday?

Thank you for being a great place to be accountable to, to share my thoughts with and to know I'm not alone in this!


----------



## NancyIL

I watch very little TV, but *The Biggest Loser* is one show I do watch when I am home. I enjoyed the first episode of the new season tonight, and then I watched Jay Leno afterward because Jillian Michaels was one of his guests.


----------



## RutgersAlum

Re: QOTD, darn, I missed the premier of BL, but I have never really watched it regularly, just an ep here and an ep there.  Each time I watched, though, I was moved to tears.  It's powerful.  I hope to watch it more this season.

Decent exercise day (did Wii BL it was Challenge Day, I came in second), but I was slightly bummed that I hadn't lost weight since the first weigh in on 1/1.   Oh, and I had a spot-on eating day, yay!!!

Not worried yet about the not losing.  More concerned with making new habits stick.
Michele/Rutgers


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

We had a nice relaxing day because school was called off, and we're out again tomorrow. It's been too long since I've hit the gym, and my hand is better so I'm going to go work out and talk to my trainer about getting back on schedule. I'm slowly but surely improving my eating habits. It's definitely a work in progress.


----------



## pppiglet

Missed BL tonight. I had to work late.  Didn't get home til 7pm and then was starving from dieting all day. We went to the chinese buffet on the corner and I did pretty good.  I didn't eat as much as usual, skipped dessert, and ate mostly fish and veggies and just had water. Did well today and yesterday while at work and have been tracking my calories, fat, and carbs on my excel spreadsheet.  We walked the past three nights, tonight too tired and going to bed early.  I don't expect to lose weight this week, just establish some good habits!

QOTD yesterday?  This board moves fast....other goals would be paying off credit cards, at least one vacation, and getting the foster kitties out of my office so I can get back to scrapping!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I watched BL and it was sad the boys had to be split up but what results he has had so far.  WOW.

Just did my first workout of P90X (my husband does this) and needless to say it whipped my butt.   But I will keep trying it.


----------



## auntlynne

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> How did you record "on disc"?  I've got the same problem with The Good Wife, but wouldn't mind trying to tivo the first couple of episodes at least.



I switched from VHS to DVD recording.  So much easier to fast forward when watching.  The prices have come down enough that it's like buying a VCR in the old days.  My Sony has both DVD and tape.  Can't record "copyright" shows, however - the DVD won't do it.  When I record Jeopardy, it changes to a black screen when the soap opera following begins.


----------



## auntlynne

Riverhill said:


> ...Already got approved for 2 weeks off in August to go the WDW



All right, start a new job and ask for vacation.  Priorities are in order.


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

pppiglet said:


> Missed BL tonight. I had to work late.  Didn't get home til 7pm and then was starving from dieting all day. We went to the chinese buffet on the corner and I did pretty good.  I didn't eat as much as usual, skipped dessert, and ate mostly fish and veggies and just had water. Did well today and yesterday while at work and have been tracking my calories, fat, and carbs on my excel spreadsheet.  We walked the past three nights, tonight too tired and going to bed early.  I don't expect to lose weight this week, just establish some good habits!
> 
> QOTD yesterday?  This board moves fast....other goals would be paying off credit cards, at least one vacation, and getting the foster kitties out of my office so I can get back to scrapping!




Hi there!

Was it China Star? How is it? We have never eaten there. I haven't seen you on the board in awhile.. we met in 2005 when you were kind enough to give me some pirate menus from the Mexican Riviera cruises and I picked them up.

Have a great week!


----------



## chskover

Yes, I watched Biggest Loser.  I have watch all but the first seasons.  I would love to meet Bob.  I just saw Season 3 winner Eric and his wife are bashing BL.  He's doing a reality show on some cable channel.  When you have an opportunity to be on this show, you then have to take the lessons you learn and use them in everyday life.  The BL can't hold your hand for the rest of your life.  I am trying to use what the show tells people.  I am hoping this time I can stick to it.


----------



## lisah0711

LuvBaloo said:


> Yesterday wasn't a great day for me.  Got into the remaining Christmas goodies - 6 rum balls is too many in one day   But I did log everything I ate, and got the water and veggies in, and will do better today



 LuvBaloo.  Hope that you have a better day today!



lovedvc said:


> I love the BL.  I have never missed a season.  They all give me such inspiration from the beginning to the end.  When I'm at the the gym and complaining about my 1/2 hour of cardio I think of the amount of time those contestants put in the gym in a day and I realize my little workout is nothing compared to theirs.  I would love to have Jillian train me for a week.
> 
> Day two has been a good day for me so far.  Went to the gym this morning.  I'm having some shoulder and neck issues right now so I stuck to cardio and legs.  I'm gonna take the weightlifting a little easy this week.  Maybe next week I'll get back to lifting.



Great job -- two days in a row!    Take it easy on your neck!



baby1disney said:


> I will be watching The Biggest Loser tonight. I loooove this show. It inspires me and that's usually when I do most of my workouts!! LOL!!!
> 
> Plus, my SIL and I text about the people while we're watching it. Hehehehe!!
> 
> NOt to go off topic, but did anyone watch The Bachelor last night??? What did you think??



Sorry, no help on the Bachelor.  I always feel like I should get up and move during Biggest Loser, too.  I just step now.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Okay, I got the starting numbers together on my coffee break.
> 
> *REMEMBER NEW LOSERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!
> 
> Here's the stats to start us off:*
> 
> Total # who said they were joining:  157
> Total # who sent in their starting weights:  135
> Total # excused:  1
> Total # missing: 21
> 
> Here's a little breakdown of where we are now:
> 150lbs and less:  16
> 151 to 200 lbs:  29
> 201 to 225 lbs:  24
> 226 to 250 lbs:  21
> 250lbs & up: 24
> 
> *Next up is GOALS:*
> 
> Optional individual goal measurement:
> There's 50 of us that have decided to try out the new goal checking.



l like the new goal tracking!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Group goal: total pounds
> I read through all the posts, and the group goal of 500 seems to be okay with most of you.  Some suggested starting smaller, but I really think we can reach 500 this time!  *We've got almost double the number of starters compared to BL8 (1.8 times as many people to be exact!) and we almost reached 500 last time, so let's go for it this time*.



  And we can always add to it once it's been reached.  It really was amazing that once we really made it a point to talk about that group goal every week last time that we really made some good in roads -- even when we were down to the wire!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Group goal:  retention rate
> I'm going to track the retention rate each week as (# of weigh ins) / 135.
> I'm using 135 because its the number of starting weights we have as of right now!  If we keep everybody and add a few along the way we could see greater than 100% :
> *I don't know what goal to use here I hope to see all of us still here at the end *



Yep, this is a toughie!  I would like to see everyone still here at the end of the challenge, too.   



Worfiedoodles said:


> I will definitely be watching this season, but possibly not tonight. Cousin *Corinna* has convinced me I must buy compression pants I can run in to keep out the predicted cold at the WDW Half this weekend, so I will be going to Dick's Sporting Goods at the mall after I chauffeur for gymnastics. I have set my Tivo for a season pass, so I will probably catch it after I return from the race and vacation, which is just as well, I'm sure I'll really need it then as I get a good jumpstart going!



Maria, good luck at the half marathon this week-end!   Come back and tell us all about it!  And thanks for clarifying that cousin thing -- I always wondered about that!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> QOTD:  I will probably be skipping the TV show.  I've seen a few episodes and they were okay, definitely good background if I'm doing something else (like DISboarding on my laptop!).  The problem with this episode is that it is on simultaneously with The Good Wife with Julianna Margulies and I really, really like that show!  There's not too many shows these days I even bother to Tivo, so it's a real bummer that two of them are on at the same time.



No worries!  You don't have to watch the show to participate in our challenge.  



jennz said:


> LOVE Flylady!  *I can do anything for 15 minutes*...using that keeps my house picked up and pretty, my laundry done, and gets me started on exercise.  Well that plus her daily emails telling me what to do



Yep, 15 minutes is about as long as it takes for me to lose enthusiasm about cleaning!  



wezee said:


> I missed most of last season BL, but can't wait to watch tonight.  The reason I love to watch BL is because it makes me feel guilty for not exercising enough. Jillian really works those people over!  Usually while i"m watching I feel so guilty, I start doing my squats or situps.
> I used to not like the BL couples.....but kind of missed the whole couples thing, when they did singles last time.
> BTW, DH works afternoons, but I already told him not to call me while my show is on tonight.



I will be interested to see how the couples things works.  Do you have to vote to send one of your team home?    It's hard enough to watch them send home people who are competing against you but you came with your spouse and have to send a spouse home?  



donac said:


> I was just thinking this the other day when I was watching some old show that was only an hour long.  I also don't like the transformation now is shown on Leno show.  I never stay up that late.  I am lucky that I stay awake for BL.



.  Yep, I know what you mean!  That is why I DVR it!  



auntlynne said:


> I was a Rainbow Girl...30 years ago.  Don't hear about them much anymore.
> 
> Lynne



I've never heard of the Rainbow Girls -- is it like the Girl Scouts?


----------



## disney_mommy

jbm02 said:


> QOTD: Yup, we'll be watching.  While there are certain parts of it that drive me nuts (the product promotion, etc), I find it pretty inspirational.



I know what you mean.  Last season I was going to throw my TV out the window if I saw them hawking that gum one more time!


----------



## lisah0711

seashell724 said:


> You bet I'll be watching BL! However, I can't watch at night so our local tv station has it online. There are some online commercials in it but it is a lot shorter than 2 hours. Plus, I can jump ahead if it gets too repetative.
> They are for sure an encouragement to me!



I think the NBC website has the episodes online, too.  They are about a week behind but it is a good backup if the DVR fails!  



NCRedding said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement.  I read consistently, but am not the best at multiple quoting, etc.
> 
> I do plan to watch BL tonight.  I watched some of the early seasons, and then watched last season and the one before.  I do dislike the puking, and the unrealistic expectations, and I hate the game-playing.  *I like the stories and the transformations.  *
> Good luck to everyone!



, yes, me too.



jbm02 said:


> Lisa, I know that sounds a little OCD.  I was just bummed that I didn't get through the whole day without succumbing to temptation!..but it's all gone now.  Whew!!!



It didn't sound OCD and you already had the good attitude about it!    That is one of the things that we have to learn is that when things don't go to plan and you go off track, it's no big deal.  You just pick yourself up, dust off your pants and keep on going!  



beansf said:


> Yes, I will be watching Biggest Loser. I will record it tonight on my Tivo and watch it tomorrow morning during my workout. That has been my M.O. since it first came on. I don't think I have missed a season. I find it inspirational. I have a small inkling how hard these people work from the short time I had a personal trainer. OUCH. (I can't say I miss him too much!)



I record it and watch it the next day, too.  I used to do it in the morning but now my DS watches it, too, so it is in the evening.



wezee said:


> Need some advice.....I want to purchase a good pedometer. I want one that is accurate without spending an arm and a leg. Is that possible? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Terri



I have a New Life pedometer that is accurate and works great.  It is several years old and the old style that clips to the belt.  I am thinking about getting one of the ones that you can put in your pocket so I will be interested to see what everyone else has to say.  



auntlynne said:


> Ditto.  Fast Forward time.  Suspense does nothing for me here.  Same with the voting and the accompanying explanations and tears.  Don't you all "deserve" to be there? (well, not everyone - there was that chick from Detroit who wouldn't do much and wouldn't even answer questions so that Bob ended up cussing)  and doesn't each of you want to win the money ?
> 
> ...I would love a format based solely on weight loss - no one is voting you off (this isn't Survivor, folks).  I know, less drama.  But the changes in their size is drama enough for me.
> 
> *Yesterdays QOTD:  Non-weight loss Goals*
> 
> Travel, travel, and travel some more.  Well, more like plans than goals.
> 
> Bottom line:  Develop some Discipline.  Disorganization is mainly a result of lack thereof.
> 
> Keep my 80 yo dad happy and try to get him moving.  He is heading toward total immobility (as I predicted years ago) because it hurts to move.  So he doesn't, and he loses more muscle strength - Catch 22.  It's pretty much move from one chair to another.  Barely can stand up 5 minutes without leaning on something.  (Scoliosis and arthritis and a person who never believed in exercise for exercise's sake - I guess he didn't realize the health / life quality benefits)
> 
> Prepare for 2011 Princess 1/2 Marathon - maybe only walking (depends on weight - don't want to destroy joints by banging away too hard too soon).
> 
> DB has a business conference at CSR early March 2010 and SIL & I are tagging along.  Didn't realize it was the same time as the Princess Half, so I just signed up for 2010 Royal Family 5K.  Never been a runner, but I like the idea.
> 
> Lynne



Way to go on signing up for the race!  



ShortyNBug said:


> Of course I will be watching BL tonight.  It's my favorite show.  I have watched every season.  Most seasons we watched at the dinner table while eating something we shouldn't be eating.  That's gotten better the last 3 seasons or so.  I love meeting the new crew too so tonight will be good.  The only thing I don't like is how they repeat what you saw before the commercial after the commercial.  Just seems like a waste of time.  I will be using my free step on the wii fit plus during part of the show too so I feel better about myself.  LOL!



Yeah, that bugs me, too.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day. So far, I'm having an OP day.
> 
> Yesterday's QOTD: Get a job as a teacher- This will help my weight loss because I won't be so depressed about having 3 certications and no job.
> 
> Today's QOTD: I'll probably watch some of the BL 9 tonight and then watch the rest of it later online or just read the summary online. I can only tolerate so much of it. I see others feel the same. Will probably use the Wii Fit at the same time.
> 
> Hoping to earn lots of APs today. I'd love to get in at least 3 and I should be able to do it, especially if I step for 30-60 minutes on top of the 30-Day Shred, running on the Wii Fit, and the BL for Wii. Today is my busy day as far as exercise goes and tomorrow will be an off day. Of course, I always aim for 10,000 steps so I can earn an extra AP, and I can see myself now, aiming for enough steps to earn 2 APs tomorrow. I have to stop overdoing it. I guess that should be my second non-health related goal.
> 
> Have a great rest of today and tomorrow!



Good job with the OP day!



beansf said:


> I totally agree. They must think we all suffer from major short-term memory loss!!





jbm02 said:


> QOTD: Yup, we'll be watching.  While there are certain parts of it that drive me nuts (the product promotion, etc), I find it pretty inspirational.  Especially motivating for me is when someone who is clearly exhausted holds on by sheer willpower to complete whatever task they are at - I figure, if someone that large can do something that hard, I can probably continue to run an extra xxx minutes or finish up that last mile.  Plus, while I am trying to lose 1 - 2 pounds a week, they are out tere trying to lose 10 a week.  If they can meet their goals, why can't I?  I know it's all mind games but if it works, I'll use it!
> The game playing make me nuts.  As does some of the mean comments - although I wonder if there aren't as many "nice" comments being said that just aren't shown on television because it isn't what garners ratings.  The weight loss is astounding.  Of course, if we had access to what they do with the gym, chef, personal trainers and team support, some of us might be able to accomplish lots too.  But what a financial commitment - can you imagine walking away from your job for potentially 3 - 4 months?  I know it is an investment in their futures but that's alot to accept as a contestant.  How do their families  survive without that income??
> In any event, we'll be rooting for everyone tonight!





tigger813 said:


> I am back OP!!!!!! Just finished mile 6 of WATP for the day. Took a few minutes to check out the BL Wii game! Can't wait to try it tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Also checked out the EA Sports Active More Workouts! That looks awesome! There are more step aerobics and running on an island, squash! Hoping to try that out tomorrow too. I need to make myself a schedule for ALL of my workouts! I truly LOVE WATP and now that I have it on DVD I can do it in any room of the house. LOL! I really liked the Walk and Kick! I love kicking! I also did the 30 minute walk (2 miles). I also like my elliptical.
> 
> I joined the Walk to Disney Challenge today and have recorded 10 miles on it so far! I love a challenge! Can I do 1303 miles in 11 months? Well, it will be a challenge but I'm really going to try! I plan on having very few days off! I was really feeling a bit depressed after not working out for 2 weeks! Today I feel so MUCH better! Time for a Big glass of H20!
> 
> Enjoy the show tonight! T Minus 1 hr and 7 minutes!





Riverhill said:


> *Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*
> 
> 
> I think I will be going to bed too early to watch the show. First week at new job has me on information overload.  I hope to catch the reruns on the weekend.
> 
> *Lynne, *sorry to hear about the grumpy tellers at your credit union. My guess is their boss is to blame. I have yet to see an effective manager with bad employees.
> 
> PS  Already got approved for 2 weeks off in August to go the WDW


----------



## disney_mommy

princessbride6205 said:


> *disney mommy* - I was just noticing your signature. Glee and Psych are my fave TV shows and Boundin is my favorite Pixar short!



You have excellent taste!


----------



## jennz

Good morning everyone!  I'm feeling better this morning, glad to say.  But I did decide to skip my morning workout - well I should say my "official" workout because I did a cleaning frenzy this morning before I started work and worked up a sweat!   And it's supposed to get up in the 20s today so dd and I are going to walk the furs when she gets home from school.  Unless it starts snowing by then!  Tomorrow I have changed my hour in anticipation of a snow day and dd being home, so I only have a few hours, then I can get a work out in after lunch.  

On that note - I've been feeling guilty about spending 1 - 1 1/2 hours each day working out.   Adding to that is my work - I just increased my hours from 15 up to 25 week.  This means I have to work out or do "house stuff" when dd is home.  She's 11 1/2 and pretty self-sufficient but I still feel bad like I'm not being a good mom.  Mom/parent guilt.  

Wezee - I have a similar pedometer to Corrina, it's the next step up where I can connect it to the computer.  It doesn't really give you an advantage that way, I'm just a very visual person and a numbers geek so I like uploading it and seeing the graphs.  If that doesn't "do it" for you save $10.  It's an awesome pedometer!

Julie - 40 by 50!  

Maria - oooooooooohhhhhhh I get the "cousins" now!  

Good luck to all you marathoners!!!  Post pictures!


----------



## disney_mommy

Watched BL last night.  *SPOILERS AHEAD!!*





**********


Skip this post if you haven't seen the premiere of Biggest Loser yet.



**********




*************************************************************************
How horrifying to have to be weighed in front of your family and friends like that!  I don't even wear shorts unless I'm in WDW in July, and that's only b/c I'll never see those people again.  Nobody outside of my immediate family has ever even seen my legs.  I can't imagine standing in front of everyone I know with bike shorts and a sports bra on.  How brave of them.
*************************************************************************



***********


Okay, spoilers over!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> On that note - I've been feeling guilty about spending 1 - 1 1/2 hours each day working out.   Adding to that is my work - I just increased my hours from 15 up to 25 week.  This means I have to work out or do "house stuff" when dd is home.  She's 11 1/2 and pretty self-sufficient but I still feel bad like I'm not being a good mom.  Mom/parent guilt.



Nope, I'm not allowing you to feel guilty!! You are not taking care of your family if you are not taking care of yourself!! 

Is there something you can do on occasion together like roller skating or ice skating or a walk in the park or something?


----------



## jennz

Project Linus - I saw that with our Give a Day too.  How does this work?  Do you supply the fleece?  Do you get to do it at home or do you have to go to a center?  Thanks you guys!


----------



## lisah0711

maiziezoe said:


> *So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*
> 
> I will be watching! I've watched every season and I have only missed one episode (season finale in December. We had a HUGE snow storm and it knocked our satellite out)... and I did eventually watch that episode but later in the week. By that time I already knew who won because it was all over Yahoo.
> 
> I love ALMOST ALL reality TV shows. It's a sickness. I watch BL for the inspiring stories AND for the game-play (Heba and Vicky from Season Families and Tracey from last season).
> 
> Oh, I TiVo and watch it after it's been recording for 55 minutes. That way I can fast-forward through the commercials and the last chance work-out.
> 
> Had a great day today. Did an hour of step-aerobics and had a healthy lunch of yogurt and a low-fat granola bar.



Good job on the great day!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> QOTD - Yes I will be watching BL tonight.  I missed the last few seasons.  The last time I watched was when the wrestler guy with the long hair won and cut his hair and was sooooo changed along with the blonde girl Suzie??   After that I kind of fell off the band wagon.   But I will watch again this season.  I  caught the finale of last season the other night.   Just incredible.



It was amazing how much people lost!  



jennz said:


> I feel the same way - I'll be doing something and think "This is so hard I'll just stop here" and then think...so-so did something much harder at 300 pounds - I can do this!  Or when my muscles are stiff the next day and I want to lounge, I think how sore they must be every day and that it's not an excuse not to workout!
> 
> I am feeling kind of icky today.  Did my work outs today and have been feeling worse as the day goes on - my body is achy and I'm kind of in a zone.  Hoping some sleep will help and I feel better tomorrow.



Hope you are feeling better soon, jenn!  



MaryAz said:


> QOTD I will watch the tivo'd version while Dising on my laptop.



What more could you want?  



jenanderson said:


> I don't really watch BL on a regular basis but I do find myself switching around and checking it out here and there.  I do like to watch some of the last episodes but if I miss it...that is okay as well.  Part of the problem is that I don't really "watch" TV.  I do a million other things as I watch the TV and kind of pay attention to the shows.  This means that DH totally runs the remote and he doesn't like the show.
> 
> Need some help tonight...it was DS's birthday today so we went out for supper.  I carefully studied the menu because I did not want to blow it after being so good these past few days.  Here is what I ordered...chicken and white bean soup.  The soup seemed to have a broth (maybe chicken stock) that was thickened by all the beans.  There was a MINIMAL amount of chicken in it.  It was thick with different beans.  There were a few cut up strips of tortilla chips and a sprinkling of cheese to garnish it.  It came in a normal size bowl.  I was so afraid of not knowing the WW points that I only ate 1/2 the bowl and I brought the other 1/2 home.  Anyone have a clue how I could figure out the points for this if I can't find the nutritional values anywhere?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS - Quick little funny...DH has BL on right now!  He must be listening to all my diet talks!



Did you try googling the nutrition information for that restaurant?  Or even for that dish.  Sometimes other folks before you have figured it out and post it.  It might not be the most accurate but it's a good place to start.  Also I believe that WW has a calculator where you can estimate things.  Soup with a broth base is pretty good points wise plus you only ate 1/2 so you are probably in good shape!  



Piglet18 said:


> You bet I will be watching! I had seen an episode or two sprinkled throughout the seasons, but last season I only missed the first episode (and I almost cried a couple times - yay Danny!) and now I am totally hooked. I already set up my PVR to record every new episode this season. I probably won't watch until tomorrow though. I am rather sick right now  and am looking forward to a bath and then bed. I even missed my workout today. Not a great start to the year.



Hope that you are feeling better soon, too, Piglet18!  



Leader of the Club said:


> I made it to the Y today!  In addition to the Y, I shoveled 4" of snow off of the drive and sidewalks and cleared and scrapped the ice off of all three cars (even though my hubby is in Alaska and won't be driving his until spring!--I was on a roll!)  My left shoulder is sore tonight, probably from the snow.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!



Wowza!  That snow shoveling is a great calorie burner!  



my3princes said:


> I worked all day making blankets for the Linus project.  We are doing that as our Give a Day get a Day volunteer activity.  Our entire family helped as they became available.  So 7 of us made a dozen blankets.  I just need to ship them tomorrow.  *I did not snack while I was working so that is a good thing.*



Good job!   



donac said:


> Project Linus is one of my favorite charities  ( I have a new one but I will always love PL)  I have been making blankets and wanted to get to 50.  My neice had a Blanket Day in September for her Gold Award for Girl Scouts.  I brrought all that I had made.  My mother finished the ends for me when she had nothing to do.  When someone counted up all my blankets that I had done by myself I had done 40.  During the day I worked on some that my neice and sister had done and i know that I reached over 10 that day so I know I got my 50 done.  My neice donated 94 blankets that day.  I am glad to hear that PL is on Disney's list.
> 
> I am now working with a friend making pillowcases for kids with cancer.  The quilt group my friend belongs to have been donating pillowcases to the state group and in Aug she got permission to form her own chapter and donate to a local hospital.  Now a quilt magazine is challenging America to make a million pillowcases.  On Jan we are going to a local quilt shop and seeing how many we could make.
> 
> Went out to a dinner meeting.  I didn't do as good as I could have but I didn't do too bad.
> 
> I did reach 11,000 steps for the day  I guess I was busy today.
> 
> HAve a great night everyone.



 11,000 steps!    I thought of you as soon as I read the PL reference.  



my3princes said:


> I'm very impressed.  You are such a good person to have donated so much.   This is the first time we've done that project.  It would be nice to see a chapter a bit closer to us, it seems like all communities would benefit.  Last year I volunteered 30 hours in an Extreme Makeover Home Edition build.  It was a lot of fun and I met some really nice people that I would never have met otherwise.



How did the makeover turn out?  



3_disprincesses said:


> Am watching BL as I'm catching up on todays DisBoard.  Have watched since the first season and really enjoy the show.  Can't say I have seen everyone of them but it is the only show I do take the time to watch.  It's inspirational to me to see the challenge some of these people are facing and they see it through to the end!  When I see some of those people and what they started the show at, I realize that could very easily be me.
> 
> I have to say I'm doing very well in tracking my calories each day.  I've always heard "write it down" but never thought I #1 would do that and #2 that it would do much good.  But it has made me so much more aware of my biggest problem - snacking.  I've done good with the COW so far this week.  Water and veggies - a huge accomplishment for me!  But the exercising is so lacking...I have at least made it a point to come home and do things around the house instead of sitting down and "resting".
> 
> I'm proud of what I've done so far...I just hope I can continue it and more.



 isn't it amazing to find out what you are really eating when you track every bite?  Good job with the COW, too!  



goldcupmom said:


> I'm watching BL right now, & I always LOVE it!  It is so inspiring!!
> 
> I'm also updating the EXERCISE CHALLENGE for January.  Please come join us!!
> 
> I'm not online much right now due to computer issues & life issues, but I'm here & working at this!
> 
> I plan to lose 40 lbs by the end of july when I turn FIFTY!!



Thanks, I need to set my goal and pop on there.  I'm turning 50 in July, too!    Bah!  We'll be fine!  



corinnak said:


> The one I've got is by omron - It does the job, even in my pocket instead of on my belt, and has memory for up to 10 days.  One time last year, I forgot to bring my watch along  to Blizzard Beach - I did have my pedometer, though, so that was my watch for the day - not that it was waterproof, but I spent a lot of time supervising digging in the sand.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000U1OCI...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B0000U1OCI
> 
> Thanks, Maria!  This was so sweet of you to say, I'm blushing over here.  So glad to have you as my teammate and friend!



Awww!    Good luck to you, too, corinnak in the half marathon this week-end!  



Mrs D said:


> SO, I have never watched BL before, but since I was on the treadmill at the Y I put it on. I was about to start crying right there on my treadmill between the super running woman and the guy standing there watching Everybody loves Raymond! I then switched to some new Precor machine thinking it was an elipical but it wasn't...it was the *machine of death*. There I go again almost crying, but watching that made me keep going a little farther than I would have otherwise! SO now I guess I have to DVR it, huh?
> 
> I made some good improvements today.
> *I did target heart rate cardio for 60 minutes! *I drank all 8 glasses of water plus more! *I didn't put any cheese on my salad or soup at Olive garden, restrained myself from eating more than 1 breadstick and did not eat any of my kids food! *We made chicken fajitas for dinner, i did not put any sour cream or cheese on it, ate it with corn tortillas instead of flour and here's my favorite part. *I put 6 tortilla chips (one serving) in a bowl and filled my salsa up twice! I looked at those 6 chips and laughed! But you know what, when I finished those 6 chips - I was done!
> And here's the biggest one for me - I have not had a beer in 2 days. Now, I feel really silly typing that, but hubby is a home brewer and makes incredible (and calorie laden) beers. Yesterday I decided to just not drink for today. I managed to keep it going for today.
> 
> Can you believe I'm actually looking forward to stepping on the scale on Friday?
> 
> Thank you for being a great place to be accountable to, to share my thoughts with and to know I'm not alone in this!



 you're off to a great start!


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Nope, I'm not allowing you to feel guilty!! You are not taking care of your family if you are not taking care of yourself!!
> 
> Is there something you can do on occasion together like roller skating or ice skating or a walk in the park or something?



lol okay then!  That's settled!    Hey just saw your sig can I steal it?  I need that!

Yes well ice skating - you see, I'm not very coordinated...but I did tell dd I would skate with her when I lose 30 pounds.  We also walk the dogs together and play wii fit together, so I guess I can lighten up on myself a little.  (no pun intended there )


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Steal which ever siggie you need!


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Steal which ever siggie you need!



Done   Might have to grab that no spending one too...


----------



## lisah0711

NancyIL said:


> I watch very little TV, but *The Biggest Loser* is one show I do watch when I am home. I enjoyed the first episode of the new season tonight, and then I watched Jay Leno afterward because Jillian Michaels was one of his guests.



Did she have anything interesting to say?  



RutgersAlum said:


> Re: QOTD, darn, I missed the premier of BL, but I have never really watched it regularly, just an ep here and an ep there.  Each time I watched, though, I was moved to tears.  It's powerful.  I hope to watch it more this season.
> 
> Decent exercise day (did Wii BL it was Challenge Day, I came in second), but I was slightly bummed that I hadn't lost weight since the first weigh in on 1/1.   Oh, and I had a spot-on eating day, yay!!!
> 
> Not worried yet about the not losing.  More concerned with making new habits stick.
> Michele/Rutgers



With all those healthy new habits sticking that will happen in no time!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> We had a nice relaxing day because school was called off, and we're out again tomorrow. It's been too long since I've hit the gym, and my hand is better so I'm going to go work out and talk to my trainer about getting back on schedule. I'm slowly but surely improving my eating habits. It's definitely a work in progress.



Yay!  Snow days!  Glad your hand is better.  



pppiglet said:


> Missed BL tonight. I had to work late.  Didn't get home til 7pm and then was starving from dieting all day. We went to the chinese buffet on the corner and I did pretty good.  I didn't eat as much as usual, skipped dessert, and ate mostly fish and veggies and just had water. Did well today and yesterday while at work and have been tracking my calories, fat, and carbs on my excel spreadsheet.  We walked the past three nights, tonight too tired and going to bed early.  I don't expect to lose weight this week, just establish some good habits!
> 
> QOTD yesterday?  This board moves fast....other goals would be paying off credit cards, at least one vacation, and getting the foster kitties out of my office so I can get back to scrapping!



Kudos to you and all who foster pets!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I watched BL and it was sad the boys had to be split up but what results he has had so far.  WOW.
> 
> Just did my first workout of P90X (my husband does this) and needless to say it whipped my butt.   But I will keep trying it.



What is P90X?  



auntlynne said:


> All right, start a new job and ask for vacation.  Priorities are in order.







chskover said:


> Yes, I watched Biggest Loser.  I have watch all but the first seasons.  I would love to meet Bob.  I just saw Season 3 winner Eric and his wife are bashing BL.  He's doing a reality show on some cable channel.  When you have an opportunity to be on this show, you then have to take the lessons you learn and use them in everyday life.  The BL can't hold your hand for the rest of your life.  I am trying to use what the show tells people.  I am hoping this time I can stick to it.



Is this the same Eric that was a winner and gained all the weight back?  Doesn't he get that the blaming everyone but yourself thing is what got him there in the first place?   



disney_mommy said:


> I know what you mean.  Last season I was going to throw my TV out the window if I saw them hawking that gum one more time!



Come on over the BL chat thread to see what we all have to say about the product placement thing!  



jennz said:


> Good morning everyone!  I'm feeling better this morning, glad to say.  But I did decide to skip my morning workout - well I should say my "official" workout because I did a cleaning frenzy this morning before I started work and worked up a sweat!   And it's supposed to get up in the 20s today so dd and I are going to walk the furs when she gets home from school.  Unless it starts snowing by then!  Tomorrow I have changed my hour in anticipation of a snow day and dd being home, so I only have a few hours, then I can get a work out in after lunch.
> 
> *On that note - I've been feeling guilty about spending 1 - 1 1/2 hours each day working out. *  Adding to that is my work - I just increased my hours from 15 up to 25 week.  This means I have to work out or do "house stuff" when dd is home.  She's 11 1/2 and pretty self-sufficient but I still feel bad like I'm not being a good mom.  Mom/parent guilt.
> 
> Good luck to all you marathoners!!!  Post pictures!



Oooo!  Mom guilt!  Is there anything worse?    There is nothing wrong with you taking time for yourself.  In fact you are setting a good example for your daughter showing her the importance of putting herself first!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Nope, I'm not allowing you to feel guilty!! You are not taking care of your family if you are not taking care of yourself!!



Yeah, what she said!


----------



## lisah0711

*Good morning BL 9 participants!*

Glad that everyone is doing so well and staying motivated!  I hope that we are all just as motivated every single week of this challenge!  

We talked about our big goals for the challenge and our other goals in life.  And we've all heard that one of the best ways to reach those big goals is to break them down into steps and have smaller goals.  So the *QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*

(and don't worry this is the last goals question from me, really.  )

My first goal is to get my 15 lb clippie back that I lost when I went on vacation -- I'm just .5 pound away from that.  My next goal is to get my 20 lb clippie and then to be at 10% loss since my all time high.  With luck and a lot of hard work, I should get all those goals knocked down by the end of the month.  I also have a goal to lose at least 2 pounds every week -- I know that if I do that week after week that I will have a great loss this challenge!  

Have a great OP day all!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Done   Might have to grab that no spending one too...



sure! I way over spent last year and barely scrapped. I need to do a small addition on the house this year so I have got to stop spending money!



lisah0711 said:


> Did she have anything interesting to say?



Kind of, she talked about being a fat kid and how she was inspired to get healthy by her martial arts instructor. Which explains why she gets tough, cause he got tough with her. Loved hearing about that. She was 14 and weighed 175 and was 5 feet (approx) she's 5'3" now.
She yelled at Jay for eating fried oreos in the segment before her. And they talked about motorcycles (I guess they both ride).
Also talked about previous contestants a little. Didn't talk about her new show though, at least that I saw. I changed the channel when it went to commercial.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*

To start and finish the COWS. I have not done well this week. 
To get into an exercise routine.
To lose 5 pounds
To get back down into the 100's. I'm sooo close!


----------



## lisah0711

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*
> 
> To start and finish the COWS. I have not done well this week.
> To get into an exercise routine.
> To lose 5 pounds
> To get back down into the 100's. I'm sooo close!



Go, Buffy, Go!    Thanks for telling me about the Jillian thing.  I'll go to the NBC website and watch it!

 to our three newest members!

zacem'smom
CptJackSparrowGirl
debf

Have to be extra careful today.  DS is home sick again.  I stayed home with him yesterday and did a reasonably good job of not eating anything extra because of close proximity to the kitchen all day.  The scale didn't show a gain today but it didn't show a loss either.   DH and I will tag team at work and home today so I need to be sure and get some extra activity in to ensure a great weigh in on Friday.


----------



## disney_mommy

*QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*

I want to go to Panera today and order my lunch without saying "Oh, and I'll have a slice of the coffee crumb cake, too."

All morning, I psych myelf up and convince myself I don't need it, it will make me feel guilty, yada yada yada.  But standing there at that register, it's like I'm compelled.  I forget everything I've convinced myself.  And when I'm eating it I'm telling myself, this is the last one.  Then there I am a day later...


----------



## 3_disprincesses

jennz said:


> On that note - I've been feeling guilty about spending 1 - 1 1/2 hours each day working out.   Adding to that is my work - I just increased my hours from 15 up to 25 week.  This means I have to work out or do "house stuff" when dd is home.  She's 11 1/2 and pretty self-sufficient but I still feel bad like I'm not being a good mom.  Mom/parent guilt.



I think you're being a great mom!  You are setting a good example for your daughter and you will be showing her how important it is to take care of yourself - how much more you can do when you're in better shape.  Why not involve her with you?  Get her to workout with you - go for walks/runs, play games, WII workouts or whatever you have.  My daughters enjoy our outside time together and both will join in when I do a workout DVD or Game.


----------



## jennz

Thanks Lisa and 3_disprincesses!  Got to let go of those guilty feelings and tell myself I'm doing something good!

QOTD:  My first smaller goal is to get back my 15 pound clippie!!!  My second is to keep up w/the cows...those daily veggies ugg I've been having salad instead of dessert to get them in!


----------



## ziggystardust

i'm on day 2 of the 30 day challenge on my EA Sports wii game, my goal is to complete this (and hopefully reap some rewards in the process)

i can't really keep up on this thread during the day at work (some days are easier than others) so I tend to miss a lot. But regardless, i'm sticking to it. I'm doing the wii fit now and trying to keep my calories to 1200 a day. and drinking my water. so far so good. hopefully i'll be able to stick to it. 

i was kind of let down today, i weighed myself, which i probably shouldn't have done b/c its not the weekly weigh in. but i haven't dropped any weight. it used to be (and i say used to be as in 6months ago) that i have a good day of eating and i would automatically see the results the next morning. I'm really hoping that i see even a pound on friday. Its motivating me to work harder at it and not give up. hoping to not be disappointed on friday...


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning Ladies!!!

SO...I cried so hard during BL because I saw myself in some of these people and I thought.this can't be ME!!!! SO..I'm going to do something about it and soon!!

First...I started by joining this WONDERFUL group of ladies!!!

Second...I gotta get my motivation up more. Like today is going to be hard because I went to bed at 5:45 this morning..only having to be up at 7!!! Then..once I leave school...I have to go to work. UGH!! It's going to be a loooong day!!

Third..just gotta remember to take it one day at a time. I'm too down on myself sometimes. But, it seriously helps to know that I have friends on here that are going thru the same thing!!! Knowing that I'm not alone helps me out greatly!! Once again, thanks ladies for being my support. You'll never know just how much this means to me...even if I may never meet any of you!! I Love You all and I hope to meet at least one or two of you this year!! That's one of my goals!!!


----------



## baby1disney

jennz said:


> Good morning everyone!  I'm feeling better this morning, glad to say.  But I did decide to skip my morning workout - well I should say my "official" workout because I did a cleaning frenzy this morning before I started work and worked up a sweat!   And it's supposed to get up in the 20s today so dd and I are going to walk the furs when she gets home from school.  Unless it starts snowing by then!  Tomorrow I have changed my hour in anticipation of a snow day and dd being home, so I only have a few hours, then I can get a work out in after lunch.
> 
> *On that note - I've been feeling guilty about spending 1 - 1 1/2 hours each day working out.   Adding to that is my work - I just increased my hours from 15 up to 25 week.  This means I have to work out or do "house stuff" when dd is home.  She's 11 1/2 and pretty self-sufficient but I still feel bad like I'm not being a good mom.  Mom/parent guilt.  *
> Wezee - I have a similar pedometer to Corrina, it's the next step up where I can connect it to the computer.  It doesn't really give you an advantage that way, I'm just a very visual person and a numbers geek so I like uploading it and seeing the graphs.  If that doesn't "do it" for you save $10.  It's an awesome pedometer!
> 
> Julie - 40 by 50!
> 
> Maria - oooooooooohhhhhhh I get the "cousins" now!
> 
> Good luck to all you marathoners!!!  Post pictures!


Don't do that to yourself!!! This is how I got into the situation I'm now. I was constantly putting others ahead of myself instead of taking care of me. I finally decided that this year would be the year for me!! I'm going to put myself first, because I can't be the full Mommy/Wife I need to be without taking care of me first!! I feel your pain..but I'm sure your daughter will understand and is understanding about it!!

QOTD: I want to feel more comfortable in my clothes soon. I have a certain pair of pant that I want to wear soon and I just need to lose some inches and maybe like 3-4 lbs and I'll be ok!!


----------



## jennz

baby1disney..  congrats on taking your first three steps!!!    The people on this thread are excellent support and great cheerleaders!    One day at a time, one meal at a time...stay in the present.

Thanks for your words of support...you are right and I need to change my viewpoint on taking time for myself. I will do this!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

lisah0711 said:


> What is P90X?



This is some workout synergistic system.   It used to be called beach body.   You may have seen the infomercials on TV with Tony Hornton.  It is more a man kind of thing but I will give it a go for my hubby.   It is really hard.  If you go on beachbody.com they have info on there about it.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

A few things that hit home last night.   I can not do a full situp.  I have done cruches for so long that I cant come all the way up.   How embarassing that was.  Luckily just hubby was here to witness it.   

I was humbled by the P90X workout I did last night.  There are some things I just can not do like decline push ups but hopefully I will be able to do them some day.   My upper body strength sucks bad.   My abs are non existant and I have real trouble since I had a c-section.  

OK enough boo hooo the good news is I did work out yesterday for 60 min and did what I could do.   I love the Spark people nutrition page too.  Thanks for that tip.  It lets me know where everything is coming from and what needs to change in my diet.  

*QOTD My smaller goal:*  To loose the 22 pounds I gained moving in the past 5 months.   Too much fast food and lack of exercise has really gotton me in a bad place.   Now that we are finally settled and not commuting 3 hours per day I can get back in gear.  After that I can work on the other 50 pounds I had to loose prior to moving.


----------



## kimwim8

QOTD: I want to fit more comfortably in the clothes I currently wear. THEN I'll worry about fitting into smaller clothes I own.


----------



## Northern_Julie

QOTD My smaller goal: I want to fit into the next size down jeans and continue to cook all my meals even if I am tired


----------



## TinkerBean

QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?

My smaller goal is to lose 20 and then tackle the bigger number. Also to get up with my children in the mornings and start my day with them...


----------



## MelanieC

jennz said:


> On that note - I've been feeling guilty about spending 1 - 1 1/2 hours each day working out.   Adding to that is my work - I just increased my hours from 15 up to 25 week.  This means I have to work out or do "house stuff" when dd is home.  She's 11 1/2 and pretty self-sufficient but I still feel bad like I'm not being a good mom.  Mom/parent guilt.



Hi Jenn,

I'm sorry your feeling guilty, but I hope you can try not to.  Trust me, I have a DD17 and a DS12 and once those girls get to be teenagers, they don't feel guilty going off and doing stuff without you, lol.  My DD17 is going away to college half way across the country, is driving and taking my car (I had to rely on her to give me a ride home yesterday, but it was in our car, lol), she gets good grades, for the most part doesn't have a smart mouth and is an all around good kid who works, cheers and volunteers with the middle school cheerleaders.  I used to feel guilty that I worked outside the home, but we always did lots of family stuff together.  She turned out wonderful despite me working and not being home with her after school.  So please, don't beat yourself up.  Before you know it she will be a teenager and you need to make sure you take care of yourself so you don't end up at that time having to start taking care of yoursel for the first time.  You deserve YOU time!!  Take it and enjoy it.  She will do just fine!!


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> QOTD:  So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?
> 
> Oh yes, I'll be watching.  I'm definitely hooked.  I also dislike the barfing in the workouts, people weighing-in without shirts, the beep, beep, beep of the scale (Which, incidentally, isn't a real scale - it's a set piece.  They weigh in in the mornings with their doctor), the way the show can bring out the worst in some people, the way they often do irresponsible things like having a bunch of obese people who have not been training AT ALL suddenly run a mile on the beach in warm weather under a hot sun or the way they have people run a full marathon from out of the blue.  I also think it shows an incredibly unrealistic rate of loss for anyone who isn't having the stuffing beaten out of them by Jillian for 6 hours a day.  Us people in the real world have a hard enough time accepting a rate of loss from .5-2 pounds a week without watching people complain about a loss of 6 pounds in a week not being "enough."
> 
> Oh man, rant over.  Here's what I DO like.  I like watching the transformation these people go through.  I like watching their confidence and friendships grow.  I love it when Jillian stops shouting and gets to the heart (literally the HEART) of someone's weight problems.  I love seeing people dig in and change their lives for the better right in front of our eyes.  Oh, and my favorite - makeover week when they cut the guys' hair and shave their skanky beards.  I am a fan of beards, but it's always amazing to see what they've got going on under there.  The exception: (Ron from season 7.  Also, Danny from season 8 - wish they'd let him keep his edgy soul-patch instead of turning him into Russel from the movie UP!)  Those things keep me coming back for more even given all the frustrations I just listed out concerning the show.  I'm looking forward to meeting the new group of Losers!



I second what your rant about the BL show.  TOTALLY unrealistic and gives people false impressions of their own weight loss journey.  Sure, we would all love to lose 10, 15, 18, or even 25 pounds in ONE WEEK.... but it is not realistic and I TRULY believe that the SLOWER it comes off, the LONGER it stays off.  My weight loss has really slowed down, but I have learned SO MUCH about healthy eating and exercise  and every day that I DO eat healthy and get my exercise done, is another day that I have re-confirmed those HABITS as part of my LIFESTYLE.  I got in the habit of over-eat, unhealthy eating, and not exercising.... now I am BREAKING those habits and the longer it takes me to lose the weight, the more I am instilling those HEALTHY HABITS and the more likely they are to stay with me for a LIFETIME.



Northern_Julie said:


> I will be watching and I seriously view it as a tool not just because of the tips.  A strange combination but the show is cathartic and inspiring for me.  Cathartic because Jillian is making me think of my issues.  I know I have issues.  I look at pictures when I was 10 and thought I was fat...and believe me I wasn't fat.  I lost the 60lbs once and this Christmas saw a picture of me almost at my ideal weight and wanted to cry because I let it all come back on and I was actually smiling.  I couldn't bring myself to put that photo on the digital frame when I was pulling pictures off  my parents computer.  I don't really want sympathy because these revilations were huge to me and actually understanding it accomplishment.  The biggest loser has actually allowed me to face it and realiezed that I can't move on till I deal with these feelings.
> 
> I have cried and laughed and felt a kinship with some of the contestants.  I am inspired because I know that it can be done...maybe not as fast as they did it.



Wow.... I know that I can totally sympathize and empathize with those feelings, as I am sure that others here can.  Photos are HARSH sometimes.  I lost about 30 pounds before I got married (many moons ago) and had sadly put almost all of it back on BEFORE I EVEN GOT THE WEDDING ALBUM!!  I didn't realize HOW GOOD I looked on my wedding day until I got those photos and started comparing them to my NOW look.  It was depressing.

Use those photos as a MOTIVATOR... try to not be sad about them, but use them as a GOAL.  Use them to inspire you to make good choices so you can take MORE photos.



LuvBaloo said:


> : temperature is all relative.  I'm freezing but it was -21C this morning (about -6F)  I had forgotten to plug the car in last night, so it was a little sluggish starting up this morning.
> The furnace went out last night, so the house was cold this morning  It wasn't a good start to the day.
> 
> 
> 
> great attitude!  Hope you enjoyed your first day
> 
> 
> 
> planning to watch most of it.  I watche BL8 and I've watched 2 earlier seasons.  Like many of you, there's things about the show I really don't like and things I enjoy.  I prefer to record and watch when I can fast forward through bits.
> 
> Yesterday wasn't a great day for me.  Got into the remaining Christmas goodies - 6 rum balls is too many in one day   But I did log everything I ate, and got the water and veggies in, and will do better today



Well... it must be time for the furnaces of the world to revolt.  Mine wasn't working today either.  DH had to head to a conference at MIT in Boston without a shower this morning. I'm sure he wasn't too happy about that.   But the furnace guy has already come and fixed it and fortunately it wasn't a big, expensive problem.  

Get those leftover Christmas goodies OUT OF THE HOUSE!!  Or at least put them in the freezer!  Nice job at least tracking them, however.  How many calories in a rum ball??  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I will definitely be watching this season, but possibly not tonight. Cousin *Corinna* has convinced me I must buy compression pants I can run in to keep out the predicted cold at the WDW Half this weekend, so I will be going to Dick's Sporting Goods at the mall after I chauffeur for gymnastics. I have set my Tivo for a season pass, so I will probably catch it after I return from the race and vacation, which is just as well, I'm sure I'll really need it then as I get a good jumpstart going!
> 
> I have watched the last few seasons, and overall I enjoy it. Stretching it out to 2 hours is unnecessary, and I could definitely do without the regurgitation and man-tatas  For some reason I find it discouraging when some of the men need a bra more than I do... Did I mention that was my other big accomplishment last Challenge? I needed to buy a smaller bra band size. Now I'm afraid the cup will go down, too, and trust, me there's not far to go... I figure the rest of me must now be ready to catch up by proportion.
> 
> My 4M turned into 1.5 last night. It was hotter than Hades in the basement (my dad thought turning the heat down to 68 was the same as turning it off, as I requested...), and I just couldn't get into it. I know tonight will be better, and I will really get my 3M in.
> 
> Maria



First of all.... best of luck to you and Corrina this weekend.  Wish I could be there to cheer you on (or even better, run with you!).  Maybe next year??

Second of all...   on the bra issues.  I have gone from a "spilling over" 40 DD to a 36 D with padding.  It doesn't seem like much of a difference, especially for someone who started her adult life a 38B almost C, but I can't believe how much smaller I feel.  Just wish I wasn't tucking them into my waistband!!  



auntlynne said:


> I was a Rainbow Girl...30 years ago.  Don't hear about them much anymore.
> 
> Lynne



Wow.... most of the time when I mention RG I get a blank stare or curious questions.  Glad to find someone who is familiar with it.  Are you in Eastern Star??  DD's assembly is very small, but fairly active.  She just doesn't have enough time to dedicate to all of the activities with her swim schedule (she swims for her HS and a club team) and her honors program homework (she is a freshman).



jenanderson said:


> I don't really watch BL on a regular basis but I do find myself switching around and checking it out here and there.  I do like to watch some of the last episodes but if I miss it...that is okay as well.  Part of the problem is that I don't really "watch" TV.  I do a million other things as I watch the TV and kind of pay attention to the shows.  This means that DH totally runs the remote and he doesn't like the show.
> 
> Need some help tonight...it was DS's birthday today so we went out for supper.  I carefully studied the menu because I did not want to blow it after being so good these past few days.  Here is what I ordered...chicken and white bean soup.  The soup seemed to have a broth (maybe chicken stock) that was thickened by all the beans.  There was a MINIMAL amount of chicken in it.  It was thick with different beans.  There were a few cut up strips of tortilla chips and a sprinkling of cheese to garnish it.  It came in a normal size bowl.  I was so afraid of not knowing the WW points that I only ate 1/2 the bowl and I brought the other 1/2 home.  Anyone have a clue how I could figure out the points for this if I can't find the nutritional values anywhere?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS - Quick little funny...DH has BL on right now!  He must be listening to all my diet talks!



I think someone else mentioned this, but try finding a website for the restaurant.  There MAY be some nutritional information on the website.  Some restaurants are better about that than others.  Sometimes you can even email them for NI on specific foods.  I think by law they need to provide the NI if asked for it.  But good job on the portion control.  I have trouble with that... once it is in front of me I want to eat the entire thing, no matter how much! 



my3princes said:


> I worked all day making blankets for the Linus project.  We are doing that as our Give a Day get a Day volunteer activity.  Our entire family helped as they became available.  So 7 of us made a dozen blankets.  I just need to ship them tomorrow   I did not snack while I was working so that is a good thing.



Just want to say thank you for giving your time to this organization.  DD was the recipient of a blanket from PL during an emergency hospital stay a few years ago and it MADE HER DAY!  She still has it on her bed EVERY NIGHT.  It goes by the sad name of "sicky blankie" but she loves it.  Thanks again.



Mrs D said:


> SO, I have never watched BL before, but since I was on the treadmill at the Y  I put it on. I was about to start crying right there on my treadmill between the super running woman and the guy standing there watching Everybody loves Raymond! I then switched to some new Precor machine thinking it was an elipical but it wasn't...it was the *machine of death*. There I go again almost crying, but watching that made me keep going a little farther than I would have otherwise! SO now I guess I have to DVR it, huh?
> 
> I made some good improvements today.
> *I did target heart rate cardio for 60 minutes! *I drank all 8 glasses of water plus more! *I didn't put any cheese on my salad or soup at Olive garden, restrained myself from eating more than 1 breadstick and did not eat any of my kids food! *We made chicken fajitas for dinner, i did not put any sour cream or cheese on it, ate it with corn tortillas instead of flour and here's my favorite part. *I put 6 tortilla chips (one serving) in a bowl and filled my salsa up twice! I looked at those 6 chips and laughed! But you know what, when I finished those 6 chips - I was done!
> And here's the biggest one for me - I have not had a beer in 2 days. Now, I feel really silly typing that, but hubby is a home brewer and makes incredible (and calorie laden) beers. Yesterday I decided to just not drink for today. I managed to keep it going for today.
> 
> Can you believe I'm actually looking forward to stepping on the scale on Friday?
> 
> Thank you for being a great place to be accountable to, to share my thoughts with and to know I'm not alone in this!



WOW on the food control at OG.  I have to avoid that place like the plague because I have trouble finding something there that I don't want to PIG OUT on!  Sadly, the entire family loves this place and this is where they always want to go!  I have learned to ..... skip the breadsticks, ask for salad with dsg on the side, skip the wine , and share an entree with DD.  But it is still an enjoyable experience.  

I pretty much gave up all alcohol, including my beloved beer on 1/2 2008 and I haven't regretted it.  In fact, I had a beer last weekend and it was probably my first in many, many months.  It was tasty, but not really worth the calories I decided.  Maybe you could limit yourself to just one or two on the weekends or something like that?  It is really a lot of empty calories and carbohydrates.  But if you truly enjoy it, don't give it up completely.  Just limit it and find a way to work in the calories.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I watched BL and it was sad the boys had to be split up but what results he has had so far.  WOW.
> 
> Just did my first workout of P90X (my husband does this) and needless to say it whipped my butt.   But I will keep trying it.



P90X??  I'm impressed!  I get worn out just watching the infomercial!!    How much exercising did you do before starting this program?  I really don't think that I could do it at my current fitness level.  



chskover said:


> Yes, I watched Biggest Loser.  I have watch all but the first seasons.  I would love to meet Bob.  I just saw Season 3 winner Eric and his wife are bashing BL.  He's doing a reality show on some cable channel.  When you have an opportunity to be on this show, you then have to take the lessons you learn and use them in everyday life.  The BL can't hold your hand for the rest of your life.  I am trying to use what the show tells people.  I am hoping this time I can stick to it.



Eric Chopin is doing a show on Discovery Health channel that starts tomorrow night (9pm maybe??).  I have my DVR set to record it.  I'm curious to see what he has to say.  Did you see him on the BL "where are they now" show that aired a few months ago?  Bob Harper visited him and encouraged him to get back on the program and invited him to come weigh in at the next finale (the finale to this current season).  But now that he is on this Discovery channel show, I doubt that he will be doing that.  I would imagine he has a contract with Discovery that wouldn't allow him to do that.  I just pray, for his sake, that he is able to get back on a plan and STICK with it.  He is on a few of my BL exercise videos and I get sad (for him) when I see him at his goal weight and have to think that he has gained it all back.  



lisah0711 said:


> I've never heard of the Rainbow Girls -- is it like the Girl Scouts?



I suppose you could say it is a bit like GS.  It is a girls service organization that is a branch of the Masons.   They learn leadership and community service and such.  There is some formality involved (several times a month the girls don full length gowns for their meetings... and special events call for full white gowns).  I wish DD had more time to get more involved, but the only season she would have time would be the summer and our assembly takes the summer off.  



baby1disney said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> SO...I cried so hard during BL because I saw myself in some of these people and I thought.this can't be ME!!!! SO..I'm going to do something about it and soon!!
> 
> First...I started by joining this WONDERFUL group of ladies!!!
> 
> Second...I gotta get my motivation up more. Like today is going to be hard because I went to bed at 5:45 this morning..only having to be up at 7!!! Then..once I leave school...I have to go to work. UGH!! It's going to be a loooong day!!
> 
> Third..just gotta remember to take it one day at a time. I'm too down on myself sometimes. But, it seriously helps to know that I have friends on here that are going thru the same thing!!! Knowing that I'm not alone helps me out greatly!! Once again, thanks ladies for being my support. You'll never know just how much this means to me...even if I may never meet any of you!! I Love You all and I hope to meet at least one or two of you this year!! That's one of my goals!!!



Remember, lack of rest can contribute to decreased metabolism.  I hope that you are able to get more sleep most of the time!  I would be a useless ZOMBIE on that little sleep.  The least sleep that I could still function on might be 4-5 hours and that would be just once in a while.  Most of the time I am a full 7-8 hours per night girl!!  Otherwise I am just not pleasant to be around!!

So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?

Well.... I have been an off and on BL watcher since Season 1.  I missed a great deal of last season because it conflicted with the DWTS results show on Tuesday nights.  And of COURSE, someone (and he knows who he is!) deleted my BL recording schedule and I missed the first 75 minutes of last night's show.  Oh well.  I hope to catch what I missed online later this week.  It is helpful to see the beginning of the first show to learn about people's history and such.  I won't be as faithful to this as I am to things like Survivor (IMHO best reality show ever, ever, ever  ), but I'm sure I will watch it whenever I can.  I did like watching old episodes on the Style network, but we changed satellite packages and lost that channel. 
I guess I would say I LIKE it, but I don't LOVE it.  I want to hear about people's weight loss journeys and exercise and new foods and recipes and such.... I don't care so much for the game play and the back stabbing and such.


QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?

First goal would be to take off the RIDICULOUS amount of weight I put on between 12/23/09 and 1/3/10.  It put me into a weight category that I swore I would never see again.  I am hoping to be back to my adult low, that I reached on 12/23, within two weeks.... three at the most.  

After that it onward and downward to my goal, which I WILL get to by EASTER!!!!  (See, now that it is in writing, I have no choice but to GET THERE!)

Well... I was going to spend some time at my scrapbook table today, but the longer I sit here "chatting" the less likely that seems.  I have done my workout already.  It wasn't the run I had planned, but until I get some new running sneakers, I think I should cut back a bit because the knee pain is increasing.  I am hoping to have time to get those new sneakers very soon!  

GOOD LUCK to Maria and Corrina on your upcoming WDW runs!!  I will have you in my thoughts (while sitting pool side for DD ALL WEEKEND).  Run fast and enjoy WDW for me!! .................P


----------



## lovedvc

QOTD: To lose the 12 lbs that I have gained since December 18th.  It was like a not stop eating frenzy.  I'm on my way though. I officially started Monday and have all ready lost 4 pounds.  Little by Little, I've done it Before I can DO IT AGAIN.


----------



## beansf

QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?

Every day is like a small goal to me. I definitely try to take it one day at a time. TODAY I will work out. TODAY I will eat the proper amount of calories to encourage weight loss.

I couldn't get out of bed this morning, so that means I have to do my workout after I get home from work. Yuck. I much prefer the morning, but my bed was just too cozy today.

In other news, I have coerced my hubby into letting me book a couple of days at WDW before our next cruise!  I am so excited. It will be our first trip to the World. Although, it will be brief, I am very excited.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

pjlla said:


> P90X??  I'm impressed!  I get worn out just watching the infomercial!!    How much exercising did you do before starting this program?  I really don't think that I could do it at my current fitness level.




Believe me I have NO fitness level.   I literally stopped exercising when we moved and prior to that is was bad to say the least.  I can not do most of the stuff I tried but did what I could.   I figured it is worth a try and me and hubby get time together while our son is at school.  Wish me luck.  LOL


----------



## DisneyFam5

I'm also having trouble keeping up with the boards. I need to focus on working out and planning meals to stay at around 1200 calories a day. My DH and I are alternating nights to be in charge of cooking a healthy meal. That seems to be a good plan. 
I watched BL last night and was impressed to see that James lost 100 pounds at home in the first 2 months!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Just made the best sandwich for lunch.  I made a hot chicken patty sandwich but used all diet stuff and it was great!

1 Arnold sandwich thin, 1 morning star farm chicken patty, lettuce, 1/2 tsp mayo and pepper.   I reminded me of the burger king chicken sandwich.   WOW that was good!! Only 4 ww point and counted as a veggie since it was a veggie patty and the lettuce.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## TammyNC

lisah0711 said:


> *So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is:  Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season?  Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*
> 
> I DVR'd it last night but haven't had a chance to watch it yet. I am like many others, skip through the repeats after commercials and skip through some of the last chance workout stuff so I can work it into watching. We don't watch as a family so I have to fit it in when I can.





lisah0711 said:


> http://www.nbc.com/news/2009/10/20/...of-their-excuses-and-empower-them-to-transfo/
> 
> It is going to run in the summer between the BLs?  Jillian will move in with some "lucky" family and help them with their issues and make life altering changes.  I really wouldn't mind a day or two with Jillian but I know my DH would never, ever consent to anything like this.    I am hoping that it will give us some more "real world" ideas to help us on our journeys.



I'll be on the lookout for this in the summer, sounds interesting.



ohMom said:


> i will be recording BL...i can't stand to watch it in real time with all the repetitiveness after commercials, and Allison's drama questions.  I liked it better when it was a 1 hr show



I too think it could be cut to an hour and be just as effective.



LuvBaloo said:


> Okay, I got the starting numbers together on my coffee break.
> 
> *REMEMBER NEW LOSERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!
> 
> Here's the stats to start us off:*
> 
> Total # who said they were joining:  157
> Total # who sent in their starting weights:  135
> Total # excused:  1
> Total # missing: 21
> 
> Here's a little breakdown of where we are now:
> 150lbs and less:  16
> 151 to 200 lbs:  29
> 201 to 225 lbs:  24
> 226 to 250 lbs:  21
> 250lbs & up: 24
> 
> *Next up is GOALS:*
> 
> Optional individual goal measurement:
> There's 50 of us that have decided to try out the new goal checking.
> 
> Group goal: total pounds
> I read through all the posts, and the group goal of 500 seems to be okay with most of you.  Some suggested starting smaller, but I really think we can reach 500 this time!  We've got almost double the number of starters compared to BL8 (1.8 times as many people to be exact!) and we almost reached 500 last time, so let's go for it this time.
> 
> Group goal:  retention rate
> I'm going to track the retention rate each week as (# of weigh ins) / 135.
> I'm using 135 because its the number of starting weights we have as of right now!  If we keep everybody and add a few along the way we could see greater than 100% :
> I don't know what goal to use here I hope to see all of us still here at the end



We've got an awesome group!!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> QOTD:  I will probably be skipping the TV show.  I've seen a few episodes and they were okay, definitely good background if I'm doing something else (like DISboarding on my laptop!).  The problem with this episode is that it is on simultaneously with The Good Wife with Julianna Margulies and I really, really like that show!  There's not too many shows these days I even bother to Tivo, so it's a real bummer that two of them are on at the same time.



We are enjoying watching The Good Wife also. I love the DVR...if we are doing stuff with the kids we can eventually sit down and watch the shows (minus commercials).



corinnak said:


> The one I've got is by omron - It does the job, even in my pocket instead of on my belt, and has memory for up to 10 days.  One time last year, I forgot to bring my watch along  to Blizzard Beach - I did have my pedometer, though, so that was my watch for the day - not that it was waterproof, but I spent a lot of time supervising digging in the sand.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000U1OCI...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B0000U1OCI



I have this one as well and love that it is small and can fit in my pocket.



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> We had a nice relaxing day because school was called off, and we're out again tomorrow. It's been too long since I've hit the gym, and my hand is better so I'm going to go work out and talk to my trainer about getting back on schedule. I'm slowly but surely improving my eating habits. It's definitely a work in progress.



Glad to hear your hand is getting better. I think baby steps are a good thing!!



lisah0711 said:


> We talked about our big goals for the challenge and our other goals in life.  And we've all heard that one of the best ways to reach those big goals is to break them down into steps and have smaller goals.  So the *QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*



My first goal is to get my 40# clippie back...I'm 7.5 pounds away from it. I know that if I meet that goal my clothes will begin fitting better too. 

I did pretty good yesterday. I did get in all of my water for the day and my veggies for the COW. Did a little more moving than the previous day but haven't gotten the true exercise in yet. I really have got to work on that one!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## NancyIL

lisah0711 said:


> Did she have anything interesting to say?



Jillian appeared just after the segment where  Kim Kardashian  and Jay made deep-fried Oreos! You can imagine what Jillian said about THAT!  There wasn't enough time for her to say much, but she LOOKED great.

Back to the BL show...I didn't realize the final weigh-ins weren't on a real scale. Are the contestants told their weight when they weigh-in with the doctor  that morning?  Of course the huge rate of weight loss on that show is unrealistic for the average person to achieve at home, but it's still very inspiring to see their transformations.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

TammyNC said:


> We are enjoying watching The Good Wife also. I love the DVR...if we are doing stuff with the kids we can eventually sit down and watch the shows (minus commercials).



Yeah!    I'm so glad to hear someone else is watching it, too.  It seems like just when I'm getting into a really good drama (and The Good Wife is one of the best I've seen in years), it gets cancelled due to lack of viewership.

QOTD:  My short-term goal is to lose the ten pounds I put on since I managed a six or so month's maintainance weight from my last attempt at losing weight.  Goodness!  Does that even make sense to anyone?  Bottomline, a few friends had noticed when I had dropped about 12-15 pounds last Spring and then I held that weight for awhile and then over the fall it slowly came back on.  So, that's my first small goal.  To get back to the weight where some friends had noticed I might have lost some weight.  We'll see if they say the same thing this time!


----------



## pakaramom

QOTD:  My short term goal would be to run a 5K and would be nice if I could fit into some of my old clothes.


----------



## chskover

Eric and his wife were on one of the tabloid shows, I think Access Hollywood, saying after the show they forget about you and its their fault he gained the weight back.  I believe its his fault for not maintaining the principals they teach you on the show.  If he blames them, maybe he should give all that money back.  I personally don't want to see him back at the end of this season.  There are lots of people who have maintained and even lost a few more after the show.  If these people can do it anyone can.


----------



## disney_mommy

NancyIL said:


> Back to the BL show...I didn't realize the final weigh-ins weren't on a real scale. Are the contestants told their weight when they weigh-in with the doctor  that morning?



No, they have no idea what their weight is, only the producers.  That way they know in which order to weigh the contestants, to enhance the drama.


----------



## wezee

Thanks for the pedometer tips...I will definantly look for the Omron.


----------



## my3princes

jennz said:


> Project Linus - I saw that with our Give a Day too.  How does this work?  Do you supply the fleece?  Do you get to do it at home or do you have to go to a center?  Thanks you guys!



You do supply your own materials and make a blanket.  I think most of the Linus groups are letting people make them at home.  Some are having people deliver them (each donor present) to the organization while others are letting you mail them in.  The closest office to us allowed us to make them here and mail them in.  The only guidelines were that the blankets had to be handmade and new.  They can be knit, crocheted, sewn or the no sew fleece.



lisah0711 said:


> How did the makeover turn out?



I must say that the process was very different than what you see on tv.  The volunteers do 99% of the work, then the "stars" come by and shoot a scene showing them working.  That being said the house came out beautiful even though it wasn't finished for the reveal.  It looked great on camera, but things were still needing to be done over the next week.  It was really fun.  I was even shown in the episode for a second or two  How long does it take to make one brush stroke on a door casing 



lisah0711 said:


> *Good morning BL 9 participants!*
> So the *QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great OP day all!



My mini goal is to start exercising.  When I start my "weight correction cycle" as dh prefers to call it, I like to get my food intake in place for a week before I start exercising.  That means that Friday I need to get moving.  This will be the most difficult part for me as I hate exercise.  Unfortunately just watching what I eat keeps me at a maintainance weight, but I don't lose.


----------



## maiziezoe

Afternoon!

I watched BL last night and loved it. I already have a favorite team (orange).  My biggest problem with the show is that I would like to see less working out and more of what they are eating every day. A little less product placement and a little more cooking. 

I worked out for 64 minutes today. I'm feeling better and better every day! 

Yesterday I signed up for 3 months of WW online. I also put the app on my iPod Touch so I can enter stuff during the day without having to sit at the computer.
*
QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*

This is actually my second week of my new lifestyle (I started on Christmas Day)... my goal is to lose something this week. Everyone says the second week is one of the harder weeks when it comes to weight loss, so I am really hoping to lose 1 or 2 pounds. 

As soon as I reach 10 pounds down, I am going to reward myself by getting my hair colored back to it's natural color. I've been getting my hair colored a reddish color for so long... I'm excited about bring back my dark brown hair. I want to do something nice for myself every time I lose 10 pounds. I NEVER do anything for ME, so this will be the biggest challenge for me. Taking "me" time. 

Have a wonderful day everyone!!  We're supposed to get 10 inches of snow tonight and tomorrow. Looks like I am stuck in the house for a few more days!


----------



## princessbride6205

*QOTD: Small Goal?*
My first weightloss goal is to lose more than 3 pounds. That will put me back below where I was when we ended BL8.
My first NSV mini-goal is to run 5k.
I came down with a nasty head cold in the last 2 days, which is not helping my workouts.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My mini goal is to get back to where i was on Dec. 18! I gained about 8 pounds over the holidays. So far, Ive lost almost 3 and I'm back OP! 

Have doen the 30 min WATP< and just finished the BL Last Chance Workout. That was quite a workout! I'm wiped.

Hope to get in another 203 miles tonight after DD2s dance class!

Time to get her ready for dancing!


----------



## TinkerBean

I did well so for this week. Stayed within my points and made sure that I ate some healthy snacks so that I wouldn't be famished once 4:30 hit. I am loving those green giant brocoli and cheese single servings...Only 1 point. I try to have one at about 3 in the afternoon. I am going to add some of my own brocoli to it (0 points), there is plenty of the cheese sauce...

Rhonda

I am actually looking forward to my weighing in tomorrow


----------



## donac

MelanieC said:


> Hi Jenn,
> 
> I'm sorry your feeling guilty, but I hope you can try not to.  Trust me, I have a DD17 and a DS12 and once those girls get to be teenagers, they don't feel guilty going off and doing stuff without you, lol.  My DD17 is going away to college half way across the country, is driving and taking my car (I had to rely on her to give me a ride home yesterday, but it was in our car, lol), she gets good grades, for the most part doesn't have a smart mouth and is an all around good kid who works, cheers and volunteers with the middle school cheerleaders.  I used to feel guilty that I worked outside the home, but we always did lots of family stuff together.  She turned out wonderful despite me working and not being home with her after school.  So please, don't beat yourself up.  Before you know it she will be a teenager and you need to make sure you take care of yourself so you don't end up at that time having to start taking care of yoursel for the first time.  You deserve YOU time!!  Take it and enjoy it.  She will do just fine!!



Well said.  I too have worked since the boys were small.  After ds2 my dh took a year's leave but we have always done a great deal of things as a family.  We are also both school teachers and I think that helps that we both have the summer off.  We try to watch what we spend during the school year so that we can take the entire summer off. 



chskover said:


> Eric and his wife were on one of the tabloid shows, I think Access Hollywood, saying after the show they forget about you and its their fault he gained the weight back.  I believe its his fault for not maintaining the principals they teach you on the show.  If he blames them, maybe he should give all that money back.  I personally don't want to see him back at the end of this season.  There are lots of people who have maintained and even lost a few more after the show.  If these people can do it anyone can.




Tha is really sad.  Ds2 and I liked Eric a lot and now to hear that he is bad mouthing the show is disappointing.

QOTD My mini goal is to get back into exercise.  Today I am over 12000 steps ( I guess that extra trip to the office taking the girl who was talking on her cell phone in the hall helped)    This is two days in a row.  

HAve a great evening everyone.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> Go, Buffy, Go!    Thanks for telling me about the Jillian thing.  I'll go to the NBC website and watch it!



Knock on wood I will be there by Friday. 
Those darn granola bar things that I got for the kids are calling my name though! I just have to keep telling myself I want to see a 9 or lower instead of a 0.0 on Friday! 




baby1disney said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> SO...I cried so hard during BL because I saw myself in some of these people and I thought.this can't be ME!!!! SO..I'm going to do something about it and soon!!


Me too, especially when Jillian was yelling at the mom in Orange.  She had total mom guilt. 




chskover said:


> Eric and his wife were on one of the tabloid shows, I think Access Hollywood, saying after the show they forget about you and its their fault he gained the weight back.  *I believe its his fault for not maintaining the principals they teach you on the show.*  If he blames them, maybe he should give all that money back.  I personally don't want to see him back at the end of this season.  There are lots of people who have maintained and even lost a few more after the show.  If these people can do it anyone can.



Amen!! It's called personal responsibility. It's not Bob's job to babysit him for the rest of his life. Besides if they "forgot" him, then why is he coming back?! I have a feeling Bob and Jillian keep in touch with all of the previous contestants that want to stay in tough with the trainers and crew.


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> Hope to get in another* 203* miles tonight after DD2s dance class!



Wow!! You go girl!


----------



## NCRedding

I had a nice big fresh salad for lunch and my stomach is revolting...I guess it has been too long since I had fresh salad!

My short term goal is to get back to exercising.  Haven't made it to the Y yet, but am hoping to get there in the next few days.  It has been so cold here; all I've wanted to do is go home and cover up.  

Glad to see all the postive comments.  Great group going here.  I wish I could figure out multiple quoting.


----------



## jennz

MelanieC and donac - thanks for your words of encouragement!  I know dd will be fine, and I will be thinking of all of your supportive posts when I tell dd and dh that I'm going to do my workout.

my3princes - thanks for the info on project linus!  That sounds perfect not only for us but for dd's club!

BernardandMissB - great mom guilt on BL?  I haven't watched it yet - how timely is this for me? 

chskover - I know!!! About Erik -when I heard his wife last night say that it was BL's fault that they left him alone after the show and that's why he gained all him weight back I almost spit my drink out!!  How can she even say that?  What's called, displaced anger or something?  The guy was on the ranch to learn how to eat healthy and exercise and take care of himself and prepare himself for the real world, did they want a trainer to move in with them??!!!  So now I'm dvr'ing his show tonight to see what else she or Erik has to say and to see if HE blames the horrible horrible show too.


----------



## jennz

NCRedding said:


> Glad to see all the postive comments.  Great group going here.  I wish I could figure out multiple quoting.



Me too!  I've tried but it's kind of like chewing gum and walking - too hard for me!


----------



## NancyIL

NCRedding said:


> I wish I could figure out multiple quoting.



Click on the quotation marks in the lower right corner of each post that you want to quote. When you are ready to add your comments, click on "post reply."


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> BernardandMissB - great mom guilt on BL?  I haven't watched it yet - how timely is this for me?



yep, you've gotta watch it. Jill wasn't overly mean but got her point across.


----------



## Rose&Mike

disney_mommy said:


> *QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*
> 
> I want to go to Panera today and order my lunch without saying "Oh, and I'll have a slice of the coffee crumb cake, too."
> 
> All morning, I psych myelf up and convince myself I don't need it, it will make me feel guilty, yada yada yada.  But standing there at that register, it's like I'm compelled.  I forget everything I've convinced myself.  And when I'm eating it I'm telling myself, this is the last one.  Then there I am a day later...



Oh...I love Panera. I love it too much. I should have never tried the macaroni and cheese.  But they do have a really good vegetarian sandwich and some good whole grain breads. It's just so hard not to order the mac and cheese. Without giving out tmi I am having a not so fun girl week, and had panera mac and cheese and a half a veggie sandwich yesterday instead of binging on potato chips and dip. Which is what I really wanted to do. I worked yesterday, and I'm really good about not snacking at work, so I'm hoping I didn't do too much damage. 

I am a little behind on the Qof the Day. As for today's question, my short term goal is to start menu planning again. I was home today and I planned out the next three days! I got a new cookbook yesterday, so I'm really excited. I set up an excel workbook for menus and grocery lists. That part was a lot more fun than figuring out what to cook, but I'm getting there! We talked about it last night and DH and I decided we're going to plan on eating at home at least 4 nights a week. Since our only child (DS) went to college this fall we have been doing a lot of take out and eating out. Which was ok, because I had just gone back to work and was really worn out at the of the day. Well, I'm job sharing now (part-time) so not more excuses. I'm really looking forward to cooking and even to leftovers!

I also wanted to say how much I am enjoying this thread and the WISH board in general. What a wonderful group of people.


----------



## lisah0711

disney_mommy said:


> *QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*
> 
> I want to go to Panera today and order my lunch without saying "Oh, and I'll have a slice of the coffee crumb cake, too."
> 
> All morning, I psych myelf up and convince myself I don't need it, it will make me feel guilty, yada yada yada.  But standing there at that register, it's like I'm compelled.  I forget everything I've convinced myself.  And when I'm eating it I'm telling myself, this is the last one.  Then there I am a day later...



Could you try having cake every other day?  Then once a week?  Once a month?  Or, if you really, really want the cake, is there something else that you don't like as much that you can give up?  Or leave one bite of cake today, then two tomorrow.  There is always something that you can do to make it work -- it just takes time to figure out what that something is!  



ziggystardust said:


> i'm on day 2 of the 30 day challenge on my EA Sports wii game, my goal is to complete this (and hopefully reap some rewards in the process)
> 
> i can't really keep up on this thread during the day at work (some days are easier than others) so I tend to miss a lot. But regardless, i'm sticking to it. I'm doing the wii fit now and trying to keep my calories to 1200 a day. and drinking my water. so far so good. hopefully i'll be able to stick to it.
> 
> i was kind of let down today, i weighed myself, which i probably shouldn't have done b/c its not the weekly weigh in. but i haven't dropped any weight. it used to be (and i say used to be as in 6months ago) that i have a good day of eating and i would automatically see the results the next morning. I'm really hoping that i see even a pound on friday. Its motivating me to work harder at it and not give up. hoping to not be disappointed on friday...



You never know what might happen between now and Friday!  



baby1disney said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> SO...I cried so hard during BL because I saw myself in some of these people and I thought.this can't be ME!!!! SO..I'm going to do something about it and soon!!
> 
> First...I started by joining this WONDERFUL group of ladies!!!
> 
> Second...I gotta get my motivation up more. Like today is going to be hard because I went to bed at 5:45 this morning..only having to be up at 7!!! Then..once I leave school...I have to go to work. UGH!! It's going to be a loooong day!!
> 
> Third..just gotta remember to take it one day at a time. I'm too down on myself sometimes. But, it seriously helps to know that I have friends on here that are going thru the same thing!!! Knowing that I'm not alone helps me out greatly!! Once again, thanks ladies for being my support. You'll never know just how much this means to me...even if I may never meet any of you!! I Love You all and I hope to meet at least one or two of you this year!! That's one of my goals!!!



 hope you can get some better rest tonight!  Someone just released a study showing that if you sleep less than 7 hours a night you are more likely to have weight issues.  You have to take care of you! 



MelanieC said:


> Hi Jenn,
> 
> I'm sorry your feeling guilty, but I hope you can try not to.  Trust me, I have a DD17 and a DS12 and once those girls get to be teenagers, they don't feel guilty going off and doing stuff without you, lol.  My DD17 is going away to college half way across the country, is driving and taking my car (I had to rely on her to give me a ride home yesterday, but it was in our car, lol), she gets good grades, for the most part doesn't have a smart mouth and is an all around good kid who works, cheers and volunteers with the middle school cheerleaders.  I used to feel guilty that I worked outside the home, but we always did lots of family stuff together.  She turned out wonderful despite me working and not being home with her after school.  So please, don't beat yourself up.  Before you know it she will be a teenager and you need to make sure you take care of yourself so you don't end up at that time having to start taking care of yoursel for the first time.  *You deserve YOU time!!  Take it and enjoy it.  She will do just fine*!!



There speaks to voice of experience!  



pjlla said:


> I second what your rant about the BL show.  TOTALLY unrealistic and gives people false impressions of their own weight loss journey.  Sure, we would all love to lose 10, 15, 18, or even 25 pounds in ONE WEEK.... but it is not realistic and I TRULY believe that the SLOWER it comes off, the LONGER it stays off.  My weight loss has really slowed down, but I have learned SO MUCH about healthy eating and exercise  and every day that I DO eat healthy and get my exercise done, is another day that I have re-confirmed those HABITS as part of my LIFESTYLE.  I got in the habit of over-eat, unhealthy eating, and not exercising.... now I am BREAKING those habits and the longer it takes me to lose the weight, *the more I am instilling those HEALTHY HABITS and the more likely they are to stay with me for a LIFETIME*.



Yes, and a much better way of doing things, too!  ::



lovedvc said:


> QOTD: To lose the 12 lbs that I have gained since December 18th.  It was like a not stop eating frenzy.  I'm on my way though. I officially started Monday and have all ready lost 4 pounds.  Little by Little, I've done it Before I can DO IT AGAIN.



Yep, and I bet it will be easier this time and less likely to come back!  



beansf said:


> In other news, I have coerced my hubby into letting me book a couple of days at WDW before our next cruise!  I am so excited. It will be our first trip to the World. Although, it will be brief, I am very excited.



Extra Disney days are always a good thing!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Believe me I have NO fitness level.   I literally stopped exercising when we moved and prior to that is was bad to say the least.  I can not do most of the stuff I tried but did what I could.   I figured it is worth a try and me and hubby get time together while our son is at school.  Wish me luck.  LOL



Wow!  Time with hubby that is good for both of you!    Your sandwich sounded so good I had something similar for lunch!



DisneyFam5 said:


> I'm also having trouble keeping up with the boards. I need to focus on working out and planning meals to stay at around 1200 calories a day. My DH and I are alternating nights to be in charge of cooking a healthy meal. That seems to be a good plan.
> I watched BL last night and was impressed to see that James lost 100 pounds at home in the first 2 months!



That is impressive but not too realistic for the rest of us poor folks!


----------



## lisah0711

TammyNC said:


> My first goal is to get my 40# clippie back...I'm 7.5 pounds away from it. I know that if I meet that goal my clothes will begin fitting better too.
> 
> I did pretty good yesterday. I did get in all of my water for the day and my veggies for the COW. Did a little more moving than the previous day but haven't gotten the true exercise in yet. I really have got to work on that one!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!



Yep, that exercise thing is something I need to get nailed down for good this challenge!  



NancyIL said:


> Back to the BL show...I didn't realize the final weigh-ins weren't on a real scale. Are the contestants told their weight when they weigh-in with the doctor  that morning?  Of course the huge rate of weight loss on that show is unrealistic for the average person to achieve at home, but it's still very inspiring to see their transformations.



It is inspiring to see how things work out for them all!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> QOTD:  My short-term goal is to lose the ten pounds I put on since I managed a six or so month's maintainance weight from my last attempt at losing weight.  Goodness!  Does that even make sense to anyone?



Yep!  Makes sense to me!  



pakaramom said:


> QOTD:  My short term goal would be to run a 5K and would be nice if I could fit into some of my old clothes.



You might want to check out the C25K (Couch to 5K) thread on the WISH boards -- it might be a little quiet this week with all the runners gone but they will be back soon.



my3princes said:


> My mini goal is to start exercising.  When I start my "weight correction cycle" as dh prefers to call it, I like to get my food intake in place for a week before I start exercising.  That means that Friday I need to get moving.  This will be the most difficult part for me as I hate exercise.  Unfortunately just watching what I eat keeps me at a maintainance weight, but I don't lose.



I think that is a great way to ease yourself back into the "weight correction cycle" 



maiziezoe said:


> I watched BL last night and loved it. I already have a favorite team (orange).  My biggest problem with the show is that I would like to see less working out and more of what they are eating every day. A little less product placement and a little more cooking.
> 
> I worked out for 64 minutes today. I'm feeling better and better every day!



Way to go with the long workout!  



princessbride6205 said:


> *QOTD: Small Goal?*
> My first weightloss goal is to lose more than 3 pounds. That will put me back below where I was when we ended BL8.
> My first NSV mini-goal is to run 5k.
> I came down with a nasty head cold in the last 2 days, which is not helping my workouts.



 Hope that you are feeling better soon!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My mini goal is to get back to where i was on Dec. 18! I gained about 8 pounds over the holidays. So far, Ive lost almost 3 and I'm back OP!
> 
> Have doen the 30 min WATP< and just finished the BL Last Chance Workout. That was quite a workout! I'm wiped.
> 
> *Hope to get in another 203 miles tonight after DD2s dance class*!
> 
> Time to get her ready for dancing!



203 miles!   I always knew you were a workout machine!  



TinkerBean said:


> I did well so for this week. Stayed within my points and made sure that I ate some healthy snacks so that I wouldn't be famished once 4:30 hit. I am loving those green giant brocoli and cheese single servings...Only 1 point. I try to have one at about 3 in the afternoon. I am going to add some of my own brocoli to it (0 points), there is plenty of the cheese sauce...
> 
> Rhonda
> 
> I am actually looking forward to my weighing in tomorrow



Sounds like you are off to a great start!  



donac said:


> QOTD My mini goal is to get back into exercise.  Today I am over 12000 steps ( I guess that extra trip to the office taking the girl who was talking on her cell phone in the hall helped)    This is two days in a row.



Wow!  12,000 steps!  If you did that every day you wouldn't have to worry much about working out except for enjoying yoga!


----------



## lisah0711

NCRedding said:


> I had a nice big fresh salad for lunch and my stomach is revolting...I guess it has been too long since I had fresh salad!
> 
> My short term goal is to get back to exercising.  Haven't made it to the Y yet, but am hoping to get there in the next few days.  It has been so cold here; all I've wanted to do is go home and cover up.
> 
> Glad to see all the postive comments.  Great group going here.  I wish I could figure out multiple quoting.



As you read through, click on the +" box in the bottom right hand corner of each post -- then hit post reply and you can multiquote.  Just be sure that each post starts with the [QUOTE(username;number)] and ends with [/QUOTE] or it will look funny when you post.



jennz said:


> chskover - I know!!! About Erik -when I heard his wife last night say that it was BL's fault that they left him alone after the show and that's why he gained all him weight back I almost spit my drink out!!  How can she even say that?  What's called, displaced anger or something?  The guy was on the ranch to learn how to eat healthy and exercise and take care of himself and prepare himself for the real world, did they want a trainer to move in with them??!!!  So now I'm dvr'ing his show tonight to see what else she or Erik has to say and to see if HE blames the horrible horrible show too.



I bet he does.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh...I love Panera. I love it too much. I should have never tried the macaroni and cheese.  But they do have a really good vegetarian sandwich and some good whole grain breads. It's just so hard not to order the mac and cheese. Without giving out tmi I am having a not so fun girl week, and had panera mac and cheese and a half a veggie sandwich yesterday instead of binging on potato chips and dip. Which is what I really wanted to do. I worked yesterday, and I'm really good about not snacking at work, so I'm hoping I didn't do too much damage.
> 
> I am a little behind on the Qof the Day. As for today's question, my short term goal is to start menu planning again. I was home today and I planned out the next three days! I got a new cookbook yesterday, so I'm really excited. I set up an excel workbook for menus and grocery lists. That part was a lot more fun than figuring out what to cook, but I'm getting there! We talked about it last night and DH and I decided we're going to plan on eating at home at least 4 nights a week. Since our only child (DS) went to college this fall we have been doing a lot of take out and eating out. Which was ok, because I had just gone back to work and was really worn out at the of the day. Well, I'm job sharing now (part-time) so not more excuses. I'm really looking forward to cooking and even to leftovers!
> 
> I also wanted to say how much I am enjoying this thread and the WISH board in general. What a wonderful group of people.



Well, I'd say you have a plan so you're more than half way there!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

OMG I feel like my legs are going to fall off.   That is what I get for being lazy for so long.  Geez that workout was hard it felt like I was in bootcamp. 

On a side note.   Does anyone have favorite healthy recipes.   I get sick of eating the same old thing.   Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## iluvtig2

QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge

I would first like to re-lose what I lost in early December, before the eating began..............(about 10 pounds)

And, be ready for the Royal Family 5K in March that we're already registered for......  It's been so cold here, at least for us, and we were gone, we had company, etc........................  

And last, no more excuses for not exercising....................

iluvtig


----------



## LuvBaloo

I'm tired today as the home alarm was having battery problems and decided to go off last night at midnight and then again at 1am  It sounds like a smoke alarm, so that's quite the adrenaline rush when it wakes you up.  The second time I spent 30min on the phone with them trying to get it to stop.  I can't believe my kids slept through it 



jennz said:


> On that note - I've been feeling guilty about spending 1 - 1 1/2 hours each day working out.   Adding to that is my work - I just increased my hours from 15 up to 25 week.  This means I have to work out or do "house stuff" when dd is home.  She's 11 1/2 and pretty self-sufficient but I still feel bad like I'm not being a good mom.  Mom/parent guilt.



like many of said, don't let the guilt get you down!  And I know what you mean.  Sometimes my DD's will watch me using WiiFit.  The particularly like watching the hulahoop and telling me who's throwing it to me  or the running or biking and finding "themselves" in the Mii's on the screen. ("I passed you Mom!)  Of course they are only 4 & 8.

They watched the first 1/2hour of Biggest Loser with me last night while they were having a snack before bed.  It was interesting the questions they would ask.  It led to talks about how important it is to be healthy, not just skinny.



lisah0711 said:


> We talked about our big goals for the challenge and our other goals in life.  And we've all heard that one of the best ways to reach those big goals is to break them down into steps and have smaller goals.  So the *QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*



First goal is to break through to 25lbs lost.  I got to 20lbs last May and have since bounced around between 20-24lbs lost.  I want to hit 25lbs!
In the last 6 months I've learned more about what works and doesn't work for me, and I have seen changes in my body, (down a size in my jeans!) but have to stay focused and see some changes in the scale!



ziggystardust said:


> i'm on day 2 of the 30 day challenge on my EA Sports wii game, my goal is to complete this (and hopefully reap some rewards in the process)
> 
> i can't really keep up on this thread during the day at work (some days are easier than others) so I tend to miss a lot. But regardless, i'm sticking to it. I'm doing the wii fit now and trying to keep my calories to 1200 a day. and drinking my water. so far so good. hopefully i'll be able to stick to it.
> 
> i was kind of let down today, i weighed myself, which i probably shouldn't have done b/c its not the weekly weigh in. but i haven't dropped any weight. it used to be (and i say used to be as in 6months ago) that i have a good day of eating and i would automatically see the results the next morning. I'm really hoping that i see even a pound on friday. Its motivating me to work harder at it and not give up. hoping to not be disappointed on friday...



 I hope your work shows in the scale on Friday, and no matter what there is still benefit to your body 



baby1disney said:


> Third..just gotta remember to take it one day at a time. I'm too down on myself sometimes. But, it seriously helps to know that I have friends on here that are going thru the same thing!!! Knowing that I'm not alone helps me out greatly!! Once again, thanks ladies for being my support. You'll never know just how much this means to me...even if I may never meet any of you!! I Love You all and I hope to meet at least one or two of you this year!! That's one of my goals!!!



Well said  It is so true that it helps to have the support.  I appreciate everybody who is participating, together we are stronger 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> A few things that hit home last night.   I can not do a full situp.  I have done cruches for so long that I cant come all the way up.   How embarassing that was.  Luckily just hubby was here to witness it.



I thought sit-ups were supposed to be bad for your back, but I noticed on the show during the "trainer tips" that Bob & Jillian did them as partner exercise.  I can't do situps or pushups either.  Good job going 60minutes trying the tough workout


and during BL last night, when they did the beginning and end weigh-ins I kept hearing the phrase "man taa-taa's" in my head.  I don't remember who first used the phrase yesterday, but it got stuck in my head.  It was motivating to keep exercising for a full 60minutes as I want my taa-taa's to look better than theirs.


----------



## tigger813

jennz said:


> Wow!! You go girl!



I was typing really fast and didn't proof as I was preparing to run out the door! 

It should say 2 or 3 more miles!
 My DH got a kick out of that and said a marathoner could do it in one day if they could keep up the pace! LOL

Heading down in a few to do the 3 mile WATP! Haven't done it in a while and I need a challenge tonight to feel successful! I had a 2nd protein drink while at dancing with DD2 so I didn't chow down on something totally BAD! 

Work tomorrow! More working out and anything else that comes to pass! Gotta start coming up with my questions for my week of coaching! Think I'll actually have a decent loss for the week despite the slow start! WOOHOO!

Parents left today so I have my workout room back. Will get up at 5:30 tomorrow and get a workout in before getting DD1 up. Hoping to try the EA Sports Active More Workouts too sometime this weekend. No plans as of yet for Saturday. Friends coming over on Sunday to watch the Patriots game. Have to think of some healthy things to eat!

Have a good night everyone! Almost time to visit my BFF Leslie Sansone!


----------



## LuvBaloo

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> OMG I feel like my legs are going to fall off.   That is what I get for being lazy for so long.  Geez that workout was hard it felt like I was in bootcamp.
> 
> On a side note.   Does anyone have favorite healthy recipes.   I get sick of eating the same old thing.   Any suggestions would be great.



Special K fish:
I use any kind of whitefish (tilapia, snapper, etc).
crunch up some special k cereal and add a few herbs, some orange rind, maybe some garlic. (I like cilantro the best so far, I keep experimenting)
dip the fish in some kind of liquid (I've tried olive oil, orange juice, pineapple juice, and I like the flavour of the juice better than the oil)
then into the K-mix and into a pan.
If not enough K-mix sticks, I drizzle more juice on the fish in the pan and just sprinkle more k-mix on.
Bake in the oven at 350F until its done

Sorry, its not exact, DH found a recipe somewhere last year, and we just keep modifying to see how to improve it, so we didn't keep the original.

I just bought a new cookbook last night.  Company's Coming:  Easy Healthy Recipes, but I haven't really looked at it yet.
I also picked up a Biggest Loser Page-a-Day calendar, which will hopefully help me stay focussed with a new blurb to read everyday.  I just have to be good, and not read ahead


----------



## my3princes

I think DH has sabotaged our Wii Fit.  I got on tonight and it asked me if I had noticed his better posture.  I responded that I hadn't noticed, then it asked me if I was paying enough attention to DH  I must say that my jaw dropped and my kids were rolling on the floor laughing.  At least it gave me a Wii Fit age of 21 today  I even did the 3 minute Hula Hoop.


----------



## Riverhill

*QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*

My goal is to take my lunch to work everyday. That way I can spend my lunch hour destressing from the mornings frustration instead of waiting in line at a drive thru.  Also gives me time to call my DH and talk a bit in the middle of the day.


----------



## Colleen27

lisah0711 said:


> Can you plan a couple of go-to meals in the freezer for those times when things just don't work?



I really should, but somehow if I have freezer meals I also have more lazy nights!  I don't mind cooking, I even enjoy it most of the time, I just need to get back into the habit. And I need to get over my feud with my new crock-pot; my old one died, the new one doesn't work quite the same, and I've been ridiculously stubborn in not learning its quirks well enough to do the 2-3 slow-cooker meals I used to make each week. 



lisah0711 said:


> *So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is:  Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season?  Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?*




I've never watched it. I caught part of the BL8 premier but then lost track of when it was on, and I did the same with the BL9 premier. I don't really watch TV, just Dexter and Lost (and Lost I watch on ABC.com because its actual air time doesn't work for me), but this challenge has got me interested enough in BL that I'll check it out online this season. 



jennz said:


> I HATE leaving the house in the winter - we moved to Orlando when I was 7 and I didn't venture back up north until I went to Purdue.  Well the first semester I didn't leave my dorm when it was below 40.  Academic probation kind of made me suck it up after that!  But now, working from home - I can have dh pick stuff up on his way home and just open the door for dd when she gets home from school





maiziezoe said:


> Oh my goodness!!  We are soul-mates!!!  If I can get away with it, I only leave the house once a week... on Sunday's to do the grocery shopping. I plan a weekly menu and buy everything at one time.  Sometimes I feel bad for my little kids because they are stuck in the house all winter but ... not so much. They'll get over it.



I'm with y'all! I was NOT meant to be a Michigan girl. Even as a kid I hated the cold. I was the only one of my high school social circle that didn't ski.  I've told DH at least twice this week alone that the best part about our new house is that the kids are bused to school - I can go days without leaving the house during cold snaps!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*



I have two mini-goals for the week - to break the 15lb mark, since I've been holding at 14lbs lost for a couple weeks, and to cook dinner every night, no take out or freezer pizzas.


----------



## jennz

NancyIL said:


> Click on the quotation marks in the lower right corner of each post that you want to quote. When you are ready to add your comments, click on "post reply."



Wow it's really that easy - thanks!



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh...I love Panera. I love it too much. I should have never tried the macaroni and cheese.  But they do have a really good vegetarian sandwich and some good whole grain breads. It's just so hard not to order the mac and cheese. Without giving out tmi I am having a not so fun girl week, and had panera mac and cheese and a half a veggie sandwich yesterday instead of binging on potato chips and dip. Which is what I really wanted to do. I worked yesterday, and I'm really good about not snacking at work, so I'm hoping I didn't do too much damage.
> 
> I am a little behind on the Qof the Day. As for today's question, my short term goal is to start menu planning again. I was home today and I planned out the next three days! I got a new cookbook yesterday, so I'm really excited. I set up an excel workbook for menus and grocery lists. That part was a lot more fun than figuring out what to cook, but I'm getting there! We talked about it last night and DH and I decided we're going to plan on eating at home at least 4 nights a week. Since our only child (DS) went to college this fall we have been doing a lot of take out and eating out. Which was ok, because I had just gone back to work and was really worn out at the of the day. Well, I'm job sharing now (part-time) so not more excuses. I'm really looking forward to cooking and even to leftovers!
> 
> I also wanted to say how much I am enjoying this thread and the WISH board in general. What a wonderful group of people.



Great job on avoiding the evil chips and dip!  They try to lure me in too...you. must. resist.

Which cookbook did you get?



LuvBaloo said:


> like many of said, don't let the guilt get you down!  And I know what you mean.  Sometimes my DD's will watch me using WiiFit.  The particularly like watching the hulahoop and telling me who's throwing it to me  or the running or biking and finding "themselves" in the Mii's on the screen. ("I passed you Mom!)  Of course they are only 4 & 8.



Thank you!  DD likes to do that too - and she's 11, so I'm guessing it will continue for a while.    I accidentally deleted your part about watching the BL with your kiddos, but I wanted to say that we watch it with dd and I agree, it is a great opening to discussing healthy, not skinny, and body image.


----------



## jennz

Colleen I'm going to be watching for your 15 pound clippie this Friday!  The no-pizza will be a big help for you.  

Well over the next few days you, Maziezoe and I will have a sit-in to protest this snow storm that's coming our way!  I'm hoping for a snow day tomorrow ,that way I don't have to pick dd up from newspaper club or take her to cheer - inside all the day - I'll even send her out to get the mail!


----------



## ziggystardust

i LOVE panera bread, I really do. And the last time i was trying to get my weight down I wanted to follow the biggest loser rules and go to the website before i went so i could make an educated choice. after i found this, i was very hesitant to go back there...

http://www.panerabread.com/pdf/nutr-guide.pdf

I don't by any means want to discourage anyone from going there, b/c they do have good food, but i definitely started watching what i ordered from there.


ETA: oh and when i did go - my panera didn't offer any low fat salad dressings, even though there is one listed on there


----------



## jenanderson

*QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*

I have 3 small goals that I am starting with.

#1 - Diet = Record EVERYTHING that goes in my mouth in my WW log.
#2 - Exercise = Get to a point where I am exercising 5 days a week.
#3 - Weight Loss = Lose the first 10 pounds.

I have been doing really good at #1.  I have been able to stay strong and not eat things that I know would sabotage my efforts.  I have also recorded every little thing that I have eaten.  

I have not started #2.  Tonight I plan on setting up our Wii in a different room so that I can start with the Wii fit.  I am also considering getting the Wii EA Active.  Anyone have that one?  Do you like it?  

I am not worrying about #3 yet.  I am only a couple of days in and I don't want to obsess over the scale yet.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

ziggystardust said:


> i LOVE panera bread, I really do. And the last time i was trying to get my weight down I wanted to follow the biggest loser rules and go to the website before i went so i could make an educated choice. after i found this, i was very hesitant to go back there...
> 
> http://www.panerabread.com/pdf/nutr-guide.pdf
> 
> I don't by any means want to discourage anyone from going there, b/c they do have good food, but i definitely started watching what i ordered from there.
> 
> 
> ETA: oh and when i did go - my panera didn't offer any low fat salad dressings, even though there is one listed on there



Darn!! guess I don't need dinner tonight, I had the mac and cheese for lunch. But man was it good! 
I've been craving mac and cheese, I think my dairy has been low because we were at WDW and didn't drink enough milk. We've gone through 4 gallons in less then a week. Thankfully milk was delivered today!


----------



## maiziezoe

Jen and Colleen ~ I'm ready to protest the snow we're supposed to get tonight. Maybe I will burn my bra! 


I made the family Toad in a Hole and bacon for dinner (we eat breakfast for dinner once a week). I made myself a 3 egg-white omelet with onion and a tiny sprinkle of cheese (so the omelet would hold together) and a low fat blueberry bagel. It took everything I have not to grab a slice of bacon. Every ounce of willpower. I *heart* bacon.


----------



## ziggystardust

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Darn!! guess I don't need dinner tonight, I had the mac and cheese for lunch. But man was it good!
> I've been craving mac and cheese, I think my dairy has been low because we were at WDW and didn't drink enough milk. We've gone through 4 gallons in less then a week. Thankfully milk was delivered today!



i really liked the mac and cheese too, though it was slightly salty for me. but i could sooo go for it right now


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

ziggystardust said:


> i really liked the mac and cheese too, though it was slightly salty for me. but i could sooo go for it right now



it is good, but honestly it was beyond filling. I didn't even finish it and I'm not hungry just thirsty. 

I need to feed the kids, I think it will be a cereal night. I'm such a bad mom. LOL!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

LuvBaloo said:


> and during BL last night, when they did the beginning and end weigh-ins I kept hearing the phrase "man taa-taa's" in my head.  I don't remember who first used the phrase yesterday, but it got stuck in my head.  It was motivating to keep exercising for a full 60minutes as I want my taa-taa's to look better than theirs.




I know I kept thinking the same thing.    Too funny you made me spit my tea out.   I did day two of that program and I think my husband is Jillians male counterpart.   He is so fit it is crazy that he is still in love with fluffy me...  he he he...   I guess quitting smoking and having a baby rank higher than my butt size in his book.   LOL.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

That Panera menu is scary.  I found the WW points a while back and was shocked at how bad it was.   Here is a ww point site if anyone is interested.  Just scroll down there are hundreds of places and their points.

http://www.dwlz.com/restaurants.html


----------



## pjlla

beansf said:


> QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?
> 
> Every day is like a small goal to me. I definitely try to take it one day at a time. TODAY I will work out. TODAY I will eat the proper amount of calories to encourage weight loss.
> 
> I couldn't get out of bed this morning, so that means I have to do my workout after I get home from work. Yuck. I much prefer the morning, but my bed was just too cozy today.
> 
> In other news, I have coerced my hubby into letting me book a couple of days at WDW before our next cruise!  I am so excited. It will be our first trip to the World. Although, it will be brief, I am very excited.



ONE DAY AT A TIME is just the way to do it.  No sense in worrying about tomorrow or stressing about what we did wrong yesterday.  Concentrate on today.... or even just the next few hours if a full day is too much.  Great thought... thanks for the reminder! And WTG on your first trip to the World!  I'm envious.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Believe me I have NO fitness level.   I literally stopped exercising when we moved and prior to that is was bad to say the least.  I can not do most of the stuff I tried but did what I could.   I figured it is worth a try and me and hubby get time together while our son is at school.  Wish me luck.  LOL



Good luck... don't hurt yourself!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just made the best sandwich for lunch.  I made a hot chicken patty sandwich but used all diet stuff and it was great!
> 
> 1 Arnold sandwich thin, 1 morning star farm chicken patty, lettuce, 1/2 tsp mayo and pepper.   I reminded me of the burger king chicken sandwich.   WOW that was good!! Only 4 ww point and counted as a veggie since it was a veggie patty and the lettuce.
> 
> Just thought I would share.



How many points in the chicken patty?  I buy the Boca "chicken" patties for DS because he is allergic to chicken.  They are 3 points.... I'd rather eat a veggie Gardenburger because they are just 1 or 2 pts, depending on which one you have.  I'm guessing about 3 pts, since the Sandwich thin would be one point... not sure about the mayo.



NancyIL said:


> Jillian appeared just after the segment where  Kim Kardashian  and Jay made deep-fried Oreos! You can imagine what Jillian said about THAT!  There wasn't enough time for her to say much, but she LOOKED great.
> 
> Back to the BL show...I didn't realize the final weigh-ins weren't on a real scale. Are the contestants told their weight when they weigh-in with the doctor  that morning?  Of course the huge rate of weight loss on that show is unrealistic for the average person to achieve at home, but it's still very inspiring to see their transformations.



Ashamed to say, but last summer I tried a deep fried Oreo while away on a trip with my DS.  It was FABULOUS... in fact, DS liked them so much that we actually made a few after we returned home!  Just as yummy at home!  But I'm trying to forget about them.  But they were fun for a "once-a-year" treat!



chskover said:


> Eric and his wife were on one of the tabloid shows, I think Access Hollywood, saying after the show they forget about you and its their fault he gained the weight back.  I believe its his fault for not maintaining the principals they teach you on the show.  If he blames them, maybe he should give all that money back.  I personally don't want to see him back at the end of this season.  There are lots of people who have maintained and even lost a few more after the show.  If these people can do it anyone can.



So should I call ALL of my previous Weight Watchers leaders and blame them  for when I stopped attending the meetings, stopped tracking my food, and gained my weight back????????  I know we would all like a scapegoat to blame when things go wrong, but does he (Eric) have any IDEA how ridiculous it sounds for him to blame the BL people for his weight gain?  Did his weight loss (and prize money) come with a GUARANTEE??  I doubt it.  It is called PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY and he needs to take some.  That said, I am sad for him and I feel badly that he regained his weight.



my3princes said:


> You do supply your own materials and make a blanket.  I think most of the Linus groups are letting people make them at home.  Some are having people deliver them (each donor present) to the organization while others are letting you mail them in.  The closest office to us allowed us to make them here and mail them in.  The only guidelines were that the blankets had to be handmade and new.  They can be knit, crocheted, sewn or the no sew fleece.
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that the process was very different than what you see on tv.  The volunteers do 99% of the work, then the "stars" come by and shoot a scene showing them working.  That being said the house came out beautiful even though it wasn't finished for the reveal.  It looked great on camera, but things were still needing to be done over the next week.  It was really fun.  I was even shown in the episode for a second or two  How long does it take to make one brush stroke on a door casing
> 
> 
> 
> My mini goal is to start exercising.  When I start my "weight correction cycle" as dh prefers to call it, I like to get my food intake in place for a week before I start exercising.  That means that Friday I need to get moving.  This will be the most difficult part for me as I hate exercise.  Unfortunately just watching what I eat keeps me at a maintainance weight, but I don't lose.



 "Weight correction cycle"... just struck me funny!! 



maiziezoe said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> I watched BL last night and loved it. I already have a favorite team (orange).  My biggest problem with the show is that I would like to see less working out and more of what they are eating every day. A little less product placement and a little more cooking.
> 
> I worked out for 64 minutes today. I'm feeling better and better every day!
> 
> Yesterday I signed up for 3 months of WW online. I also put the app on my iPod Touch so I can enter stuff during the day without having to sit at the computer.
> *
> QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*
> 
> This is actually my second week of my new lifestyle (I started on Christmas Day)... my goal is to lose something this week. Everyone says the second week is one of the harder weeks when it comes to weight loss, so I am really hoping to lose 1 or 2 pounds.
> 
> As soon as I reach 10 pounds down, I am going to reward myself by getting my hair colored back to it's natural color. I've been getting my hair colored a reddish color for so long... I'm excited about bring back my dark brown hair. I want to do something nice for myself every time I lose 10 pounds. I NEVER do anything for ME, so this will be the biggest challenge for me. Taking "me" time.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!!  We're supposed to get 10 inches of snow tonight and tomorrow. Looks like I am stuck in the house for a few more days!



I agree that I would like to see a bit more of their cooking and meal  planning (without the obvious product placement). 

Good job planning some ME time as a reward!



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh...I love Panera. I love it too much. I should have never tried the macaroni and cheese.  But they do have a really good vegetarian sandwich and some good whole grain breads. It's just so hard not to order the mac and cheese. Without giving out tmi I am having a not so fun girl week, and had panera mac and cheese and a half a veggie sandwich yesterday instead of binging on potato chips and dip. Which is what I really wanted to do. I worked yesterday, and I'm really good about not snacking at work, so I'm hoping I didn't do too much damage.
> 
> I am a little behind on the Qof the Day. As for today's question, my short term goal is to start menu planning again. I was home today and I planned out the next three days! I got a new cookbook yesterday, so I'm really excited. I set up an excel workbook for menus and grocery lists. That part was a lot more fun than figuring out what to cook, but I'm getting there! We talked about it last night and DH and I decided we're going to plan on eating at home at least 4 nights a week. Since our only child (DS) went to college this fall we have been doing a lot of take out and eating out. Which was ok, because I had just gone back to work and was really worn out at the of the day. Well, I'm job sharing now (part-time) so not more excuses. I'm really looking forward to cooking and even to leftovers!
> 
> I also wanted to say how much I am enjoying this thread and the WISH board in general. What a wonderful group of people.



YOu are so lucky to have a DH who will share in the cooking!  What new cookbook did you get??



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> OMG I feel like my legs are going to fall off.   That is what I get for being lazy for so long.  Geez that workout was hard it felt like I was in bootcamp.
> 
> On a side note.   Does anyone have favorite healthy recipes.   I get sick of eating the same old thing.   Any suggestions would be great.



No time right now, but I will try to come on later this week and share some recipes/meal ideas.  Hopefully others will too!



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm tired today as the home alarm was having battery problems and decided to go off last night at midnight and then again at 1am  It sounds like a smoke alarm, so that's quite the adrenaline rush when it wakes you up.  The second time I spent 30min on the phone with them trying to get it to stop.  I can't believe my kids slept through it
> 
> They watched the first 1/2hour of Biggest Loser with me last night while they were having a snack before bed.  It was interesting the questions they would ask.  It led to talks about how important it is to be healthy, not just skinny.
> 
> 
> First goal is to break through to 25lbs lost.  I got to 20lbs last May and have since bounced around between 20-24lbs lost.  I want to hit 25lbs!
> In the last 6 months I've learned more about what works and doesn't work for me, and I have seen changes in my body, (down a size in my jeans!) but have to stay focused and see some changes in the scale!
> 
> 
> 
> and during BL last night, when they did the beginning and end weigh-ins I kept hearing the phrase "man taa-taa's" in my head.  I don't remember who first used the phrase yesterday, but it got stuck in my head.  It was motivating to keep exercising for a full 60minutes as I want my taa-taa's to look better than theirs.



Your house is really giving you a hard time lately.  First the furnace, now the alarm system.  Hope things smooth out soon.

Nice job, making your tv time together an excellent teaching moment!  I keep trying to remind my kids (especially DD) that it is less about the WEIGHT and more about the HEALTHY FOODS that we need to consume.  Eat the healthy foods (and avoid the garbage) in the right portions and the weight will take care of itself (sort of... need to throw in some exercise too!).


You go ahead and get those "taa-taas" pretty and perky!!  



tigger813 said:


> I was typing really fast and didn't proof as I was preparing to run out the door!
> 
> It should say 2 or 3 more miles!
> My DH got a kick out of that and said a marathoner could do it in one day if they could keep up the pace! LOL
> 
> Heading down in a few to do the 3 mile WATP! Haven't done it in a while and I need a challenge tonight to feel successful! I had a 2nd protein drink while at dancing with DD2 so I didn't chow down on something totally BAD!
> 
> Work tomorrow! More working out and anything else that comes to pass! Gotta start coming up with my questions for my week of coaching! Think I'll actually have a decent loss for the week despite the slow start! WOOHOO!
> 
> Parents left today so I have my workout room back. Will get up at 5:30 tomorrow and get a workout in before getting DD1 up. Hoping to try the EA Sports Active More Workouts too sometime this weekend. No plans as of yet for Saturday. Friends coming over on Sunday to watch the Patriots game. Have to think of some healthy things to eat!
> 
> Have a good night everyone! Almost time to visit my BFF Leslie Sansone!



She CAN'T be your bff... she's mine.  Otherwise why would she visit me so often??

Well... I've now spent all of my "me" time on the DIS tonight.  So much for getting another scrapbook page done.  But I was glad to have some time to chat with you all!..................P


----------



## tigger813

Did 2 Leslie Sansone workouts: Walk and Kick and the 30 minute walk! Also did the BL Last Chance Workout! That was really hard and my legs were really hurting afterwards! Can't wait to do it again tomorrow! Yes, I am a glutton for punishment especially when it comes to workouts!

I could scream! I was searching ALL over my house this afternoon and tonight for my 3 pound dumbbells. I like to use these during my workouts, especially the WATP! Guess where they are?    In a car outside of a hotel in Maryland! My mother "accidentally" grabbed them when she was packing today! AHHHHH!!!! She's going to send me a check so I can replace them! I also have a box of clothes that they couldn't fit on their suitcases or their car to mail to them so she will send me money for that as well! I do still have my 1 pound dumbbells but I really prefer the 3 pounds! I guess I will run to KMart after work tomorrow to buy a new set. I've become quite attached to those things! Of course I was at a Target today and could've got some there! Also could check the TJMaxx and More that's near the KMart!

Good night all! Time to tuck my girls in bed and watch tv with DH!


----------



## donac

Rose&Mike said:


> Oh...I love Panera. I love it too much. I should have never tried the macaroni and cheese.  But they do have a really good vegetarian sandwich and some good whole grain breads. It's just so hard not to order the mac and cheese. Without giving out tmi I am having a not so fun girl week, and had panera mac and cheese and a half a veggie sandwich yesterday instead of binging on potato chips and dip. Which is what I really wanted to do. I worked yesterday, and I'm really good about not snacking at work, so I'm hoping I didn't do too much damage.
> 
> I am a little behind on the Qof the Day. As for today's question, my short term goal is to start menu planning again. I was home today and I planned out the next three days! I got a new cookbook yesterday, so I'm really excited. I set up an excel workbook for menus and grocery lists. That part was a lot more fun than figuring out what to cook, but I'm getting there! We talked about it last night and DH and I decided we're going to plan on eating at home at least 4 nights a week. Since our only child (DS) went to college this fall we have been doing a lot of take out and eating out. Which was ok, because I had just gone back to work and was really worn out at the of the day. Well, I'm job sharing now (part-time) so not more excuses. I'm really looking forward to cooking and even to leftovers!
> 
> I also wanted to say how much I am enjoying this thread and the WISH board in general. What a wonderful group of people.



Dh and I have an older son who moved back after college and younger one is off to college so I thought we were going to have that problem also. Older son sometimes goes out with friends or meets up with his girlfriend so he is not always home. I really have made an effort to eat at home.  I just have to have something simple in the freezer or the closet to make on a night I don't want to cook.  I do sit down once a week and try to make up a sketchy menu.  Dh did get me a big Cooking Light cookbook for Christmas. I haven't tried any recipes yet but I plan to do so next week.  He also gave me Prevention's Slow Cooker Recipe book.  I will definitely try one of those on Sunday. 

Good luck everyone who is getting snow tonight.  We are supposed to get an inch or two on Thursday night but that isn't enough to get us a snow day.

Very busy this afternoon.  I threw out some things.  I baked the rest of the cookie dough that was in the freezer to bring into school tomorrow so that is out of the house as of tomorrow.

I guess I was really busy this afternoon because when I sat down to DIS I was at 15000 steps for the day.  I am still in shock about this.  But I am very tired this evening so I guess I did put in the steps.  I want to go to bed but then I would be up at 2 in the morning.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good day today. Still need to log into eTools and find out how well I did, but I've earned so many APs this week, that I still have at least 35 "extra" points to use if I need to do so. Today was supposed to be my off day for exercise, but I went to the gym anyway and used the TM to burn a quick 100 calories. Nothing major, but still enough for an "off day." I also got in over 6,500 steps without the TM. Tomorrow, I'm hoping for at least the same, but it's supposed to be a sitting day at work, so I doubt it'll happen. That's ok. Anything is better than nothing. I have to remember to keep telling myself that.

QOTD: My short-term goal is to reach 32 pounds lost. That would be my highest loss since I joined WW in Sept. 08. I have about 3 pounds to go to reach that. I've been working on this goal for about a year now, so I think it's time I achieve it.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

ziggystardust--thanks for posting the link to panera's nutritional guide. I am so over the mac and cheese. If I'm going to splurge on mac and cheese, I think I'll make it at home. At least then I can control the ingredients. I knew it would be ugly, but couldn't bring myself to look it up before today.

DH is usually the cook's assistant. He rarely cooks anything on his own, except for an egg in the morning, but he's happy to stir and chop. He does do the grocery run if I ask, which is awesome. I am not a big fan of the grocery store.  

The cookbook I ordered from Amazon is How to Cook Everything Vegetarian by Mark Bittman. I am still overwhelmed with what to do with beans and have no idea how to cook tofu and this book really simplifies things. It tells you how to do everything from how to sharpen knives to how to prepare an avocado. It also gives lots of variations, for instance 25 Fast and easy ways to spin tomato sauce. With the index it's close to a 1000 pages.

And everyone who's getting snow tonight, I feel your pain. We're supposed to get several inches tomorrow. Our city just doesn't do snow well. There will be a million accidents tomorrow, because folks just don't get the "you really need to slow down in bad weather" rule. But on a positive note, think of all the calories we will burn shoveling snow!!

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Piglet18

Hmm... Short term goal...
I want to stop being tempted by fast food, except maybe once a week. And I would like to cut pop down to once a week too (I used to do minimum one a day, now I am down to 1-2 a week). I would like to re-lose the weight I put back on during Christmas season, and I would like to fit into some specific items of clothing (namely, the new nightie I got for Christmas - maybe by Valentines?). Although, come to think of it, I would LOVE for all of my mother's hand-me-downs to be WAY too big for me again. She has good style, but when I think of me being almost that  size, I almost cry. So, although I appreciate the clothes, I look forward to the day when I put something on and have to take it right back off and toss it into the charity bag.


----------



## Leader of the Club

No exercise at all day. I had a doctor appointment and she recommended surgery--yuck! Got my monthly--yeah, I know TMI! So I just feel drained. I came home and ate half a bag of mini marshmallows. I suppose it could have been worse, I could have eaten the whole bag!

My DS5 has a swim lesson tomorrow at 10:00. We'll just leave the house early and I'll exercise before his lesson. 

Oh, and the only thing I will eat from Panera from now on is a bagel with low-fat cream cheese!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Piglet18 said:


> Hmm... Short term goal...
> I want to stop being tempted by fast food, except maybe once a week. And I would like to cut pop down to once a week too (I used to do minimum one a day, now I am down to 1-2 a week). I would like to re-lose the weight I put back on during Christmas season, and I would like to fit into some specific items of clothing (namely, the new nightie I got for Christmas - maybe by Valentines?). Although, come to think of it, I would LOVE for all of my mother's hand-me-downs to be WAY too big for me again. She has good style, but when I think of me being almost that  size, I almost cry. So, although I appreciate the clothes, I look forward to the day when I put something on and have to take it right back off and toss it into the charity bag.



Good for you on cutting out the pop! I have given up soda too many times to count, so I know how hard it can be. Sounds like you are almost to that goal of once a week.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Well I'm back again trying once more to keep on track and lose weight.  I'm determined to lose the weight I've gained since high school and lose more then I've ever lost before.  I want to actually weigh an average weight and be able to wear things I'd never dreamed of.  My inspiration is the Twilight Series and the wonderful girls of The Hillywood Show.  I pray that my stay on track and that I'm able to continue it into the beginning of the school year.


----------



## Craftydawn

baby1disney said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> SO...I cried so hard during BL because I saw myself in some of these people and I thought.this can't be ME!!!! SO..I'm going to do something about it and soon!!
> 
> First...I started by joining this WONDERFUL group of ladies!!!


I SO agree with you about identifying with the people on BL. I know that what they do while at the ranch is not practical for people in the "real world" but hearing them tell their stories and knowing that they also have so much to overcome is so inspirational. 

So is coming here and reading all of the threads from everyone here. Truly, being a part of this challenge has helped keep me on track! 



maiziezoe said:


> Have a wonderful day everyone!!  We're supposed to get 10 inches of snow tonight and tomorrow. Looks like I am stuck in the house for a few more days!



WOW! Enjoy staying in! I live in California and we get no snow so 10 inches sounds like 10 FEET to me 



tigger813 said:


> No plans as of yet for Saturday. Friends coming over on Sunday to watch the Patriots game.



GO PATRIOTS!!! 



Colleen27 said:


> I don't really watch TV, just Dexter and Lost (and Lost I watch on ABC.com because its actual air time doesn't work for me), but this challenge has got me interested enough in BL that I'll check it out online this season.



I LOVE Dexter. 


Good evening everyone. Haven't has much of a chance to post since the challenge started, but I am doing well! I am enjoying just following the thread each day to read how everyone is doing. 

For yesterday's QOTD: I am taking my goals in 5 pound increments. I just want to get healthier and have my clothes fit better. Eventually, I would like to get smaller clothes. For now I am happy just wearing what I have now, only less snug.

Keep up the good work everyone! Time for me to bundle up. It's no snowstorm here, but the temps are dropping quickly!


----------



## pppiglet

Short term goal at least 10lbs and better eating habits.

Got home late again tonight so didn't walk, but DH had dinner waiting for me when I got home and it was steamed fish and a little rice w/veggies.  I was still starving, so I had a couple crackers and tea.  I'm really hungry again now, but going to tough it out.


----------



## corinnak

One more invitation to everyone to come join the Biggest Loser Show Chit-Chat thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2287356&page=11


QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?


Right now, all I can really focus on is the half marathon on Saturday.  I am eating and training and thinking with that goal in mind for a few more days.  I can't think about the number on the scale too much this week.  So long as I stay under goal weight, I am good.    Which is not to say that I'm not trying to lose this week, but I feel like the number is just not the most important thing right now.  I'm weighing in and sending my weight to Shannon tomorrow since I am leaving early Friday.

The other smaller goal is this:  Don't go to WDW and eat like crazy and come back with pounds to lose.  It's totally doable, but is not what you'd call guaranteed.  I am travelling with people who live to eat.  We will be there 3 nights.  They have 5 table service reservations.  Sensibly enough, I don't think I'm joining them for any of them.  I'm also, perhaps foolishly, signed up for the WISH Illuminations Dessert Party.  My thinking on that one:  Great to spend time with WISH people, awesome to have access to an amazing location for watching Illuminations.  There will be fruit, as well as chocolatey things.  I am not worried about this, just thinking ahead.

The thing I have learned about eating while travelling, whether it be at Disney or elsewhere is that the question is not what do they have that I might WANT to eat, but rather how can I get what I NEED to eat.  I had this revelation in the POP Century Food Court in October when I was there for the Race for the Taste.  It was my last morning and I needed breakfast before I headed off to the airport.  They had scrambled eggs.  They had pancakes and waffles.  They had...maybe some kind of breakfast pizza?  But at home I always eat oatmeal for breakfast.  Food Court oatmeal is never the best, but I did ultimately decide that it was the best OPTION for me that day.  And you know, it wasn't bad.  It didn't make my soul sing, but it didn't really need to, you know?


I need to do some packing, but there was one quote from earlier that I really wanted to respond to:



> Originally Posted by jennz  View Post
> On that note - I've been feeling guilty about spending 1 - 1 1/2 hours each day working out. Adding to that is my work - I just increased my hours from 15 up to 25 week. This means I have to work out or do "house stuff" when dd is home. She's 11 1/2 and pretty self-sufficient but I still feel bad like I'm not being a good mom. Mom/parent guilt.



Jennifer, It's OK to do house stuff when she's home!  It's good that kids not think that stuff happens by magic before they're out on their own, right?  And for goodness sake, don't feel guilty about working out!! It benefits her in so many ways, too.  Even if you do it when your daughter isn't with you, you are modeling healthy living for her by making room for it in your day.  She is more likely to take care of her body as she grows if she sees you taking care of yours.    You are potentially adding years to both of your lives.

When I first started running, I felt guilty about doing it when my kids were home.  Sometimes I'd bring my DS downstairs with me and we'd watch Scooby Doo while I was on the treadmill so he wouldn't be unsupervised upstairs.  Well, that boy now jogs around the house "for exercise," he said, when I asked him about it.   And just the other day, he said to me "Mama, when can I run a half marathon with you?"  It's a ways off, but he already has fitness aspirations - I had absolutely no fitness aspirations until the age of 33!    The things we do influence them, and it sounds like you're doing a great job for BOTH of you.  

(OK - sheepishly climbing off of my soapbox...)


And my favorite things at Panera:

Vegetable Soup or Black Bean Soup, half a Greek Salad with dressing on the side and some portion of a whole grain baguette.  Mmmm.  Also, their Ginger something herbal tea is zippy and delicious!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I was going to weigh in today, but the snow was coming down fairly heavily. It is like a blizzard out there right now. My plan is to weigh in tomorrow if a.) I can get there and b.) They are open. Stupid Missouri and it's stupid weather. I miss Florida.  At least shovelling is good exercise.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Hope all of you in the crazy snow areas are doing okay.  We have been stuck in the COLD weather, which sucks but does mean little to no snow fall, and what we've got is staying white and pretty.

Got 60minutes in tonight again for exercise.  And I made it through the crazy start of the week with kids activities now its a couple of days of just going to work, pick the kids up and come home!

Tomorrow DD8yo is cooking cake and supper to earn a Brownies badge.  She's excited about it, and I have planned to have mostly spinach salad for lunch since her dinner choice was hot dogs with salad, and she's baking a chocolate cake for dessert.  Small piece will fit into my points!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> it is good, but honestly it was beyond filling. I didn't even finish it and I'm not hungry just thirsty.
> 
> I need to feed the kids, I think it will be a cereal night. I'm such a bad mom. LOL!!



I've done cereal for supper occasionally when DH isn't around.  The kids love it 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I know I kept thinking the same thing.    Too funny you made me spit my tea out.   I did day two of that program and I think my husband is Jillians male counterpart.   He is so fit it is crazy that he is still in love with fluffy me...  he he he...   I guess quitting smoking and having a baby rank higher than my butt size in his book.   LOL.



 I think your DH has it right



pjlla said:


> Nice job, making your tv time together an excellent teaching moment!  I keep trying to remind my kids (especially DD) that it is less about the WEIGHT and more about the HEALTHY FOODS that we need to consume.  Eat the healthy foods (and avoid the garbage) in the right portions and the weight will take care of itself (sort of... need to throw in some exercise too!).



Tonight DH had People's Choice Awards on right before kids went to bed, and Taylor Swift was on looking way too skinny, which DH was quick to comment on.  I get nervous that hear DH & I talk about losing weight and getting healthier and start to get stuck on the importance of being skinny instead of the focus on being healthy.



tigger813 said:


> I could scream! I was searching ALL over my house this afternoon and tonight for my 3 pound dumbbells.



I have done 2 nights of step with weights on - my wrist weights are each 1pound, and 60 minutes of moving my arms around leaves them feeling like rubber.  I am impressed that you are using 3 pound ones



Leader of the Club said:


> No exercise at all day. I had a doctor appointment and she recommended surgery--yuck! Got my monthly--yeah, I know TMI! So I just feel drained. I came home and ate half a bag of mini marshmallows. I suppose it could have been worse, I could have eaten the whole bag!



 to you for having to have surgery.  And  half a bag is better than a whole one. 



Piglet18 said:


> Hmm... Short term goal...
> I want to stop being tempted by fast food, except maybe once a week. And I would like to cut pop down to once a week too (I used to do minimum one a day, now I am down to 1-2 a week). I would like to re-lose the weight I put back on during Christmas season, and I would like to fit into some specific items of clothing (namely, the new nightie I got for Christmas - maybe by Valentines?). Although, come to think of it, I would LOVE for all of my mother's hand-me-downs to be WAY too big for me again. She has good style, but when I think of me being almost that  size, I almost cry. So, although I appreciate the clothes, I look forward to the day when I put something on and have to take it right back off and toss it into the charity bag.



way to go on dropping the pop.  I have gotten really bad for drinking Coke Zero, and am now starting to reduce it and get more water in.  But I really do like it!



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Well I'm back again trying once more to keep on track and lose weight.  I'm determined to lose the weight I've gained since high school and lose more then I've ever lost before.  I want to actually weigh an average weight and be able to wear things I'd never dreamed of.  My inspiration is the Twilight Series and the wonderful girls of The Hillywood Show.  I pray that my stay on track and that I'm able to continue it into the beginning of the school year.



 Glad to have you back!



corinnak said:


> One more invitation to everyone to come join the Biggest Loser Show Chit-Chat thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2287356&page=11



I went over to the thread!
And I love your story about your DS jogging around the house and wanted to run a marathon with you one day

Good luck to everybody in the marathon this weekend!


----------



## tigger813

Got up and did the 2 mile WATP! I feel good. Of course since my 3 pound dumb bells are in transit to NC with my parents, I had to use my 1 pound weights. Still good but not the same effect!

Have to give a massage this morning and go buy some new dumb bells afterwards. Should get in another 2 mile workout this afternoon and one more workout in tonight!

LuvBaloo, with using my upper body in my job as a massage therapist, I think that is why I can use the 3 pound dumb bells. I started with the 1 pounds and then moved up. And vice versa, using the 3 pounds has helped in my job as well. I can use a lot of pressure and my body doesn't get injured or very sore.

Time to get DD2 off to school. Need to get bundled up to go to the bus stop. It's in the low 20s here. I see it's -11 in South Dakota!

I'll be back on later and on first thing in the morning with my first QOTD! Hmmm.... what will it be? I hope I don't steal someone else's!


----------



## auntlynne

jennz said:


> ...On that note - I've been feeling guilty about spending 1 - 1 1/2 hours each day working out.   Adding to that is my work - I just increased my hours from 15 up to 25 week.  This means I have to work out or do "house stuff" when dd is home.  She's 11 1/2 and pretty self-sufficient but I still feel bad like I'm not being a good mom.  Mom/parent guilt.



But isn't motherhood about modeling good behavior - what better than showing her she needs to exercise and take care of herself.  So many women hear and on the BL speak about how they put themselves last and are paying for it.  We're not saying neglect your daughter; but don't neglect the rest of life, either.


----------



## AlreadyexcitedGrammy

Hello BL #9ers!

I am late in signing up, but hoping, better late than never applies 

bio- 61 yrs old - married 42 yrs - single DS and our DD is ohMom (molli/mod) her FAB DH and our 2 DGD's and according to our older DGD we are "greatgrandparents" to their dogs........ now that moniker makes me feel REALLY old - lol!  

Recently, (Nov 30th) DH and I retired from our day jobs - WOOHOO - and so now is the time to put away the excuses of ... (fill in the blank - I'm sure I have used it!) and just "do it" - so here I am and ready to go - again....

Actually, have been doing okay this past week and have my "head" back into the healthier choices and exercise routine and a buddy system - now the missing part is being here to join with all of YOU to encourage one another!

oh - yes- a lot of new names now to me but also alot of "ol" friends too - let's do this TOGETHER!!! 

off to send my starting weight from last Friday - don't want to miss the first week WI  goal  is 20 lbs but I really would like "more" I will take 20!

and then off to the treadmill ......


----------



## TammyNC

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Yeah!    I'm so glad to hear someone else is watching it, too.  It seems like just when I'm getting into a really good drama (and The Good Wife is one of the best I've seen in years), it gets cancelled due to lack of viewership.



I know exactly what you mean, I sure hope it continues too!!



chskover said:


> Eric and his wife were on one of the tabloid shows, I think Access Hollywood, saying after the show they forget about you and its their fault he gained the weight back.  I believe its his fault for not maintaining the principals they teach you on the show.  If he blames them, maybe he should give all that money back.  I personally don't want to see him back at the end of this season.  There are lots of people who have maintained and even lost a few more after the show.  If these people can do it anyone can.



No one can blame someone else for their problems...no one is pushing the food down except for ourselves. I don't know about you all but I'm the one putting the food into my body and only I can stop that cycle with myself. You can't depend on anyone to make the changes for you, you have to want to make a change before you will be successful.



NCRedding said:


> I had a nice big fresh salad for lunch and my stomach is revolting...I guess it has been too long since I had fresh salad.



Mine does the same thing but I look at it as a way to get a good cleaning.



my3princes said:


> I think DH has sabotaged our Wii Fit.  I got on tonight and it asked me if I had noticed his better posture.  I responded that I hadn't noticed, then it asked me if I was paying enough attention to DH  I must say that my jaw dropped and my kids were rolling on the floor laughing.  At least it gave me a Wii Fit age of 21 today  I even did the 3 minute Hula Hoop.



WTG on the Fit age and am impressed that you could stop laughing after to do the hula hooping.



maiziezoe said:


> I made the family Toad in a Hole and bacon for dinner (we eat breakfast for dinner once a week). I made myself a 3 egg-white omelet with onion and a tiny sprinkle of cheese (so the omelet would hold together) and a low fat blueberry bagel. It took everything I have not to grab a slice of bacon. Every ounce of willpower. I *heart* bacon.



I so love bacon too. I don't think I would have had the willpower to not have any...I have to make sure that I can work at least a piece into my plan. 



donac said:


> I guess I was really busy this afternoon because when I sat down to DIS I was at 15000 steps for the day.  I am still in shock about this.  But I am very tired this evening so I guess I did put in the steps.  I want to go to bed but then I would be up at 2 in the morning.



WOW, those are awesome steps for the day. My reminder to go put my pedometer on as soon as I finish this post.


I did well staying on my plan yesterday. Controlled portions and got my water in for the day. I really have to work at that water in-take more in the winter time, my body just doesn't crave it like it does in the summer. My stomach is telling me it is time to eat so I'm going to go do that and get the kids going with their school stuff. I then need to try and mark off a few things on my to-do list.

Have a great day everyone and good luck to everyone doing the marathon weekend events, I'll be thinking about you!!!


----------



## TammyNC

AlreadyexcitedGrammy said:


> Hello BL #9ers!
> 
> I am late in signing up, but hoping, better late than never applies
> 
> bio- 61 yrs old - married 42 yrs - single DS and our DD is ohMom (molli/mod) her FAB DH and our 2 DGD's and according to our older DGD we are "greatgrandparents" to their dogs........ now that moniker makes me feel REALLY old - lol!
> 
> Recently, (Nov 30th) DH and I retired from our day jobs - WOOHOO - and so now is the time to put away the excuses of ... (fill in the blank - I'm sure I have used it!) and just "do it" - so here I am and ready to go - again....
> 
> Actually, have been doing okay this past week and have my "head" back into the healthier choices and exercise routine and a buddy system - now the missing part is being here to join with all of YOU to encourage one another!
> 
> oh - yes- a lot of new names now to me but also alot of "ol" friends too - let's do this TOGETHER!!!
> 
> off to send my starting weight from last Friday - don't want to miss the first week WI  goal  is 20 lbs but I really would like "more" I will take 20!
> 
> and then off to the treadmill ......




YEAH!!! You made it over, glad you are joining us on the journey. You're doing great this week and it is going to show at WI tomorrow.


----------



## TAKitty

I have been working hard all week and I think I have gained weight! So sad...


----------



## lisah0711

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> OMG I feel like my legs are going to fall off.   That is what I get for being lazy for so long.  Geez that workout was hard it felt like I was in bootcamp.
> 
> On a side note.   Does anyone have favorite healthy recipes.   I get sick of eating the same old thing.   Any suggestions would be great.



Don't be afraid to take up your activity in stages so you don't injure yourself!  

This is an easy recipe for chicken that you can cook any weeknight.  Take 1 white or yellow onion and chop it in half and then into small slices.  Slice 1 red and 1 yellow bell pepper (or any other bell pepper you have on hand).  Heat nonstick pan with 1 T olive oil with med-high heat.  Take full chicken breast and chop into 1-2 inch pieces (or use chicken tenders cut) and toss   
in pan.  Cook for several minutes.  Add in onion and pepper and cook a couple of minutes with chicken.  Reduce heat and cook until chicken is cooked through nd onions and peppers are soft.  Add Kraft Fat Free Italian Dressing to pan and cook until warmed through (depends on how much sauce you like how much you add -- it's low cal so you can add quite a bit and not be too bad off calorie wise).     



iluvtig2 said:


> QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge
> 
> I would first like to re-lose what I lost in early December, before the eating began..............(about 10 pounds)
> 
> And, be ready for the Royal Family 5K in March that we're already registered for......  It's been so cold here, at least for us, and we were gone, we had company, etc........................
> 
> And last, *no more excuses for not exercising*....................
> 
> iluvtig



That exercise is a hard habit to learn!    Luckily our coach starting tomorrow, tigger813, is an exercise-machine!  So I know that she will have some great tips for us!  



LuvBaloo said:


> They watched the first 1/2hour of Biggest Loser with me last night while they were having a snack before bed.  It was interesting the questions they would ask.  It led to talks about how important it is to be healthy, not just skinny.



, Shannon!  I think that is especially a good lesson for our daughters!



tigger813 said:


> I was typing really fast and didn't proof as I was preparing to run out the door!
> 
> It should say 2 or 3 more miles!




 Well, I thought that you would be walking to WDW in no time at that rate!



my3princes said:


> I think DH has sabotaged our Wii Fit.  I got on tonight and it asked me if I had noticed his better posture.  I responded that I hadn't noticed, then it asked me if I was paying enough attention to DH  I must say that my jaw dropped and my kids were rolling on the floor laughing.  At least it gave me a Wii Fit age of 21 today  I even did the 3 minute Hula Hoop.



You need to figure out how he did that so we can all start programming our to give our kids messages like "clean your room!"


----------



## auntlynne

maiziezoe said:


> ...I *heart* bacon.




Perhaps you should make friends with lecach whose mother gives bacon for Christmas.


----------



## jennz

Thanks auntelynne and pjilla and corrina and everyone who has given me ways to change my outlook on exercising from guilt to a blessing for myself and my family!!  You guys are so supportive and awesome!   I'm planning to do the couch2-5k once I get a little stronger, and now dd and dh are doing it to, and we're all going to run in a 5k in May!  

TAKitty  hang in there...we've all been there...your hard work is not in vain! You are stronger and healthier!  A decrease on the scale would be more motivational, I know - but it will be there next week.


----------



## lisah0711

Riverhill said:


> My goal is to take my lunch to work everyday. That way I can spend my lunch hour destressing from the mornings frustration instead of waiting in line at a drive thru.  Also gives me time to call my DH and talk a bit in the middle of the day.



 you'll save some money, too!  



Colleen27 said:


> I have two mini-goals for the week - to break the 15lb mark, since I've been holding at 14lbs lost for a couple weeks, and to cook dinner every night, no take out or freezer pizzas.



No takeout and no frozen pizza will help you get that pound chased away soon enough!  



jennz said:


> Well over the next few days you, Maziezoe and I will have a sit-in to protest this snow storm that's coming our way!  I'm hoping for a snow day tomorrow ,that way I don't have to pick dd up from newspaper club or take her to cheer - inside all the day - I'll even send her out to get the mail!



Hope the snow storm isn't too bad!  



ziggystardust said:


> i LOVE panera bread, I really do. And the last time i was trying to get my weight down I wanted to follow the biggest loser rules and go to the website before i went so i could make an educated choice. after i found this, i was very hesitant to go back there...
> 
> http://www.panerabread.com/pdf/nutr-guide.pdf
> 
> I don't by any means want to discourage anyone from going there, b/c they do have good food, but i definitely started watching what i ordered from there.
> 
> ETA: oh and when i did go - my panera didn't offer any low fat salad dressings, even though there is one listed on there



Well, I guess I'm glad that I don't have a Panera in my city!  I've noticed that my Subway doesn't seem to have fat-free mayo like they say on the website either.  Always seems to me that they are using the same old bottle no matter what you say!  



jenanderson said:


> *QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*
> 
> I have 3 small goals that I am starting with.
> 
> #1 - Diet = Record EVERYTHING that goes in my mouth in my WW log.
> #2 - Exercise = Get to a point where I am exercising 5 days a week.
> #3 - Weight Loss = Lose the first 10 pounds.
> 
> I have been doing really good at #1.  I have been able to stay strong and not eat things that I know would sabotage my efforts.  I have also recorded every little thing that I have eaten.
> 
> I have not started #2.  Tonight I plan on setting up our Wii in a different room so that I can start with the Wii fit.  I am also considering getting the Wii EA Active.  Anyone have that one?  Do you like it?
> 
> I am not worrying about #3 yet.  I am only a couple of days in and I don't want to obsess over the scale yet.



It takes awhile to build up these lifestyle changes so don't try to do too much at once and burn yourself out!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Darn!! guess I don't need dinner tonight, I had the mac and cheese for lunch. But man was it good!
> I've been craving mac and cheese, I think my dairy has been low because we were at WDW and didn't drink enough milk. We've gone through 4 gallons in less then a week. Thankfully milk was delivered today!



Wow!  That is a lot of milk!



maiziezoe said:


> It took everything I have not to grab a slice of bacon. Every ounce of willpower. I *heart* bacon.



Do you like turkey bacon?  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I know I kept thinking the same thing.    Too funny you made me spit my tea out.   I did day two of that program and I think my husband is Jillians male counterpart.   He is so fit it is crazy that he is still in love with fluffy me...  he he he...   I guess quitting smoking and having a baby rank higher than my butt size in his book.   LOL.



 quitting smoking is a good thing!  



pjlla said:


> ONE DAY AT A TIME is just the way to do it.  No sense in worrying about tomorrow or stressing about what we did wrong yesterday.  Concentrate on today.... or even just the next few hours if a full day is too much.



Here speaks the voice of experience and wisdom!  



tigger813 said:


> I could scream! I was searching ALL over my house this afternoon and tonight for my 3 pound dumbbells. I like to use these during my workouts, especially the WATP! Guess where they are?    In a car outside of a hotel in Maryland! My mother "accidentally" grabbed them when she was packing today! AHHHHH!!!! She's going to send me a check so I can replace them! I also have a box of clothes that they couldn't fit on their suitcases or their car to mail to them so she will send me money for that as well! I do still have my 1 pound dumbbells but I really prefer the 3 pounds! I guess I will run to KMart after work tomorrow to buy a new set. I've become quite attached to those things! Of course I was at a Target today and could've got some there! Also could check the TJMaxx and More that's near the KMart!
> 
> Good night all! Time to tuck my girls in bed and watch tv with DH!



How do you "accidentally" cart around six extra pounds of stuff?   



donac said:


> I guess I was really busy this afternoon because when I sat down to DIS I was at 15000 steps for the day.  I am still in shock about this.  But I am very tired this evening so I guess I did put in the steps.  I want to go to bed but then I would be up at 2 in the morning.



Wow, donac!  15,000 steps!    If you did that all the time you really wouldn't have to do too much more except maybe some strength and yoga.  Has your son arrived safely in Africa?


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning BL9 friends. This has not been a good computer week! It has shows me though that I need to adapt my tracking a little bit. It' hard to use Sparkpeople when one doesn't get on the computer for more than 5 minutes in two days. I found a little diet journal book that tracks both food and exercise so now I've got that in my purse. Hopefully, now my tracking can get back on track. So, while I don't know exactly what I've eaten, I do know it's been better. I've also gotten in 3 workouts this week. One down for what I wanted to have by now, and a couple were a little shorter than I hoped, but we're getting there. Just figuring out what works with the current state of our lives, I guess. (My BIL started police academy on Monday so we have a new schedule and locations of watching my nieces and nephew, plus are down a car suddenly.)

Things are looking good for a positive result tomorrow so that's all that matters right now.

As to the QOTD yesterday - first smaller goal - my first smaller goal is to have a loss of some kind this week and to get a handle on what methods and timings are going to work best for me at this point in time.


----------



## Leader of the Club

auntlynne said:


> Perhaps you should make friends with lecach whose mother gives bacon for Christmas.



OMG! I GAVE my mom bacon for Christmas!  Its what she asked for!


----------



## tmfranlk

tigger813 said:


> Did 2 Leslie Sansone workouts: Walk and Kick and the 30 minute walk! Also did the BL Last Chance Workout! That was really hard and my legs were really hurting afterwards! Can't wait to do it again tomorrow! Yes, I am a glutton for punishment especially when it comes to workouts!
> 
> I could scream! I was searching ALL over my house this afternoon and tonight for my 3 pound dumbbells. I like to use these during my workouts, especially the WATP! Guess where they are?    In a car outside of a hotel in Maryland! My mother "accidentally" grabbed them when she was packing today! AHHHHH!!!! She's going to send me a check so I can replace them! I also have a box of clothes that they couldn't fit on their suitcases or their car to mail to them so she will send me money for that as well! I do still have my 1 pound dumbbells but I really prefer the 3 pounds! I guess I will run to KMart after work tomorrow to buy a new set. I've become quite attached to those things! Of course I was at a Target today and could've got some there! Also could check the TJMaxx and More that's near the KMart!
> 
> Good night all! Time to tuck my girls in bed and watch tv with DH!



When she was younger my sister "accidentally" packed the dog in her bag for a sleepover. Does it work like that with dumbells too?  Glad you at least figured out where they were!


----------



## auntlynne

Leader of the Club said:


> OMG! I GAVE my mom bacon for Christmas!  Its what she asked for!



My brother sends bacon, sausage, chorizo, salami... to my dad for his birthday and Christmas.  Luckily, I get gift cards to Target. 

Lynne

*QOTD: is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?*

It is either to:
1. Do the COW every day for a week  - or - 
2. Not throw in the towel if I find myself not doing #1 (see above).

Lynne


----------



## goldcupmom

Wow!  I can't believe tomorrow is Friday...nor that I will be THRILLED if I didn't GAIN!

Things here have been crazy as usual and I'm still fighting a nasty chest cold, so all I can taste it seems are things that are bad for me.....& let me tell you.....I've been tasting them!  

But, DD is back at school, DH goes back to work next week, so hopefully things will begin to fall back to a routing.  And they come to try to get my desktop computer working today(I'm hoping it doesn't work so they have to replace it) and that is what I play my exercise DVDs on.

Off to Walmart to do coupon shopping.....fun, fun, fun!


----------



## lisah0711

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: My short-term goal is to reach 32 pounds lost. That would be my highest loss since I joined WW in Sept. 08. I have about 3 pounds to go to reach that. I've been working on this goal for about a year now, so I think it's time I achieve it.



With all your hard work you'll be there in no time!  



Rose&Mike said:


> But on a positive note, think of all the calories we will burn shoveling snow!!



So true!    But be careful out there!  



Piglet18 said:


> Hmm... Short term goal...
> I want to stop being tempted by fast food, except maybe once a week. And I would like to cut pop down to once a week too (I used to do minimum one a day, now I am down to 1-2 a week). I would like to re-lose the weight I put back on during Christmas season, and I would like to fit into some specific items of clothing (namely, the new nightie I got for Christmas - maybe by Valentines?). Although, come to think of it, I would LOVE for all of my mother's hand-me-downs to be WAY too big for me again. She has good style, but when I think of me being almost that  size, I almost cry. So, although I appreciate the clothes, I look forward to the day when I put something on and have to take it right back off and toss it into the charity bag.



Piglet18, you can break that fast food cycle.  Last year PRINCESSVIJA gave up fast food for the challenge and ended up being the biggest loser!  



Leader of the Club said:


> No exercise at all day. I had a doctor appointment and she recommended surgery--yuck! Got my monthly--yeah, I know TMI! So I just feel drained. I came home and ate half a bag of mini marshmallows. I suppose it could have been worse, I could have eaten the whole bag!



 Everyone is going to have bad days now and then.  What is important is that you don't let it derail you and get right back on the wagon again!



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Well I'm back again trying once more to keep on track and lose weight.  I'm determined to lose the weight I've gained since high school and lose more then I've ever lost before.  I want to actually weigh an average weight and be able to wear things I'd never dreamed of.  My inspiration is the Twilight Series and the wonderful girls of The Hillywood Show.  I pray that my stay on track and that I'm able to continue it into the beginning of the school year.



Welcome back!    I know that you can do it this time!  



Craftydawn said:


> I SO agree with you about identifying with the people on BL. I know that what they do while at the ranch is not practical for people in the "real world" but hearing them tell their stories and knowing that they also have so much to overcome is so inspirational.



I know!  I think it takes a lot of courage to get out there and tell your story to the world!  



pppiglet said:


> Short term goal at least 10lbs and better eating habits.
> 
> Got home late again tonight so didn't walk, but DH had dinner waiting for me when I got home and it was steamed fish and a little rice w/veggies.  I was still starving, so I had a couple crackers and tea.  I'm really hungry again now, but going to tough it out.



You know that if you cut your calories too much that your body won't let any of the weight go as a survival mechanism?  Can you spread out your calories and have planned snacks so you don't get so hungry?  It does take awhile to figure out what works for you so don't be afraid of trying different things.  



corinnak said:


> Right now, all I can really focus on is the half marathon on Saturday.  I am eating and training and thinking with that goal in mind for a few more days.  I can't think about the number on the scale too much this week.  So long as I stay under goal weight, I am good.  Which is not to say that I'm not trying to lose this week, but I feel like the number is just not the most important thing right now.  I'm weighing in and sending my weight to Shannon tomorrow since I am leaving early Friday.



Good luck on your race Saturday!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I was going to weigh in today, but the snow was coming down fairly heavily. It is like a blizzard out there right now. My plan is to weigh in tomorrow if a.) I can get there and b.) They are open. Stupid Missouri and it's stupid weather. I miss Florida.  At least shovelling is good exercise.



Watch out for that hand while you are shoveling!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Got 60minutes in tonight again for exercise.  And I made it through the crazy start of the week with kids activities now its a couple of days of just going to work, pick the kids up and come home!
> 
> Tomorrow DD8yo is cooking cake and supper to earn a Brownies badge.  She's excited about it, and I have planned to have mostly spinach salad for lunch since her dinner choice was hot dogs with salad, and she's baking a chocolate cake for dessert.  Small piece will fit into my points!



Sounds yummy and you can make it work in your points!  Maybe she can cook dinner once a week?  



tigger813 said:


> I'll be back on later and on first thing in the morning with my first QOTD! Hmmm.... what will it be? I hope I don't steal someone else's!



Don't worry we are totally into recycling questions, clippies and everything else on the BL challenge!  



auntlynne said:


> But isn't motherhood about modeling good behavior - what better than showing her she needs to exercise and take care of herself.  So many women hear and on the BL speak about how they put themselves last and are paying for it.  We're not saying neglect your daughter; but don't neglect the rest of life, either.



 goes along with that put the mask on yourself first thing!



AlreadyexcitedGrammy said:


> Hello BL #9ers!
> 
> I am late in signing up, but hoping, better late than never applies
> 
> bio- 61 yrs old - married 42 yrs - single DS and our DD is ohMom (molli/mod) her FAB DH and our 2 DGD's and according to our older DGD we are "greatgrandparents" to their dogs........ now that moniker makes me feel REALLY old - lol!
> 
> Recently, (Nov 30th) DH and I retired from our day jobs - WOOHOO - and so now is the time to put away the excuses of ... (fill in the blank - I'm sure I have used it!) and just "do it" - so here I am and ready to go - again....
> 
> Actually, have been doing okay this past week and have my "head" back into the healthier choices and exercise routine and a buddy system - now the missing part is being here to join with all of YOU to encourage one another!
> 
> oh - yes- a lot of new names now to me but also alot of "ol" friends too - let's do this TOGETHER!!!
> 
> off to send my starting weight from last Friday - don't want to miss the first week WI  goal  is 20 lbs but I really would like "more" I will take 20!
> 
> and then off to the treadmill ......



 AlreadyexcitedGrammy!  Grab a new clippie for your signature!



TammyNC said:


> No one can blame someone else for their problems...no one is pushing the food down except for ourselves. I don't know about you all but I'm the one putting the food into my body and only I can stop that cycle with myself. *You can't depend on anyone to make the changes for you, you have to want to make a change before you will be successful*.



 This is the truth about our new healthy lifestyles that we all have to learn.


----------



## lisah0711

TAKitty said:


> I have been working hard all week and I think I have gained weight! So sad...



 TAKitty!  Even if you did gain, it might be part of your cycle or just your body's way of adjusting before losing.  Don't give up!



auntlynne said:


> Perhaps you should make friends with lecach whose mother gives bacon for Christmas.







jennz said:


> Thanks auntelynne and pjilla and corrina and everyone who has given me ways to change my outlook on exercising from guilt to a blessing for myself and my family!!  You guys are so supportive and awesome!   I'm planning to do the couch2-5k once I get a little stronger, and now dd and dh are doing it to, and we're all going to run in a 5k in May!



Way to go, jenn!  That will be fun!  



tmfranlk said:


> Good morning BL9 friends. This has not been a good computer week! It has shows me though that I need to adapt my tracking a little bit. It' hard to use Sparkpeople when one doesn't get on the computer for more than 5 minutes in two days. I found a little diet journal book that tracks both food and exercise so now I've got that in my purse. Hopefully, now my tracking can get back on track. So, while I don't know exactly what I've eaten, I do know it's been better. I've also gotten in 3 workouts this week. One down for what I wanted to have by now, and a couple were a little shorter than I hoped, but we're getting there. Just figuring out what works with the current state of our lives, I guess.



I'm glad that you found something that worked for you so quickly!  



Leader of the Club said:


> OMG! I GAVE my mom bacon for Christmas!  Its what she asked for!



  Wow! See how the BL challenge helps you?  You know what to give for Christmas this year!  



goldcupmom said:


> Wow!  I can't believe tomorrow is Friday...nor that I will be THRILLED if I didn't GAIN!
> 
> Things here have been crazy as usual and I'm still fighting a nasty chest cold, so all I can taste it seems are things that are bad for me.....& let me tell you.....I've been tasting them!
> 
> But, DD is back at school, DH goes back to work next week, so hopefully things will begin to fall back to a routing.  And they come to try to get my desktop computer working today(I'm hoping it doesn't work so they have to replace it) and that is what I play my exercise DVDs on.
> 
> Off to Walmart to do coupon shopping.....fun, fun, fun!



  Hope that you are feeling better soon!


----------



## tmfranlk

And now it's time for a snow shovelling workout!


----------



## lisah0711

*Good morning BL 9 participants!*

Congratulations you'Re all almost through your first week of our challenge!   It's not always an easy road that we are on but the trip is much more enjoyable with everyone to keep us company!  

*Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*

I am going to say that this past week is a good reminder that you can have a good week without it but good long term results require EXERCISE.  And that is going to be a big focus for me these next few weeks.  

PLEASE REMEMBER TO PM YOUR WEIGHT TO LUVBALOO AND YOUR COW NUMBERS TO DONAC TOMORROW!  

Have a great OP day all!


----------



## ohMom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> ...Does anyone have favorite healthy recipes.   I get sick of eating the same old thing.   Any suggestions would be great.



not to discourage recipe swapping on this thread at all; there is an Eating Healthy sub-board you'll find at top of WISH main forum page that has recipes




tigger813 said:


> ...Have to give a massage this morning !



oh I am sooo sorry for you...



AlreadyexcitedGrammy said:


> Hello BL #9ers!



  Hi Mom!  glad you are here and you're right, now that you're retired you'll have 10 mins or so each morning to check/report in.  my 10 mins always turns into 30 though 

CorinnaK --- Think of me/us on the course...we are CHEERING for you!  have an awesome event!  remember at the dessert party that your first couple bites are the most pleasurable as far as tasting, beyond that sensory-adaption kicks in and though the rest of the bites are good, they are not was heavenly as the first

speaking of.....where is Princess Vija!!

Buffy -- is that a no-shop scrapping image?  i remember trying to sign up for that few years ago and just not being able too.......that is one heck of a challenge.  maybe now that i'm not trip-planning i'll have a moment or two to pop over there.  ETA: i forgot this part   i have been surfing the web for ideas for a spruce up of my scrap area as our basement is being 'finished' this month (YAY!)  and watch a link on youtube of someone's scrap room and i have to OMG!  she had sooooooo much stuff!  there was no way she could be using it all, i could NEVER remember all that many supplies and utilize them!

 i have no problem 'making' cereal for dinner  

i just baked 2 pans of bar cookies for a potluck mtg i have tonight.  one i could pass pretty easy, the 2nd...umm...it'll be hard i may have a sliver.  my problem is not getting up and going back for more!

i have been very busy this week as far as moving during the day and today i have another 'shift' at the pantry i help at.  Tues and Wed there was lots of stocking and moving things around....i'm sure that helped with my sneak WI this morning

OK you exercise slackers...........get off the computer and go MOVE!


----------



## ElizK

ohMom said:


> OK you exercise slackers...........get off the computer and go MOVE!



ACK!  How did you know I was on?!


----------



## auntlynne

lisah0711 said:


> ...
> goes along with that put the mask on yourself first thing!...



I was so like What?  Facial masks?  what is she talking about?  3 seconds later...   "If you are traveling with children..."

Didn't I just answer one of these a couple of hours ago?  Are you slipping in extra questions?

*QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*

You have to consciously drink your water.


----------



## mikamah

Just wanted to say a quick hello.  I'm having serious dis withdrawals here.  yesterday was a crazy day at work, and never got on the computer, and mine is in the shop.  I'm hoping things quiet down early here, so i can come back.

Have a great day before our weighin tomorrow.  Drink that water, move those bodies.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Q of the D--I learned or actually remembered, that I really like how I feel after I exercise. I need to keep reminding myself that on the days that I don't want to workout. I also learned, I can drink 6 glasses of water a day. Boy, it was hard at first. And yesterday I only had one glass of hot tea, so drinking more water has helped me cut back on the caffeine and stay off the diet coke! 

The potato chips are really calling me today. I wouldn't even have them in the house, but DS asked for some yesterday and he goes back to college Saturday, so I thought I could make it through 3 days. I had a string cheese which seemed to help for the time being. Potato chips are the one thing I cannot portion control. Eating one does not help and I just want more. I just need to make it until Saturday!

I did the treadmill this morning, and now I'm waiting for the snow to stop so I can go shovel.

Have a great day everyone! I love reading what everyone is up to!


----------



## lovedvc

QOTD:  I learned that I can still do this, I thought I didn't have it in me anymore, but I've still got it.

DAY 4:  It's gonna be a great day.  I have a 2 hour massage scheduled for today.  Maybe it will help with my shoulder problem and I can get back to my weights next week.  This week has been a lot of cardio and I'm kinda gettin bored with it.  

I can't wait to weigh in tomorrow, looking for good numbers.  Hopefully the snow will stay away so I can make it to WW.


----------



## corinnak

Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

I weighed in this morning (because I travel tomorrow!) and here is what I learned this week:  Weight loss is like driving a stick shift when you have no clue.  You might try really hard and spend some time not actually going anywhere, and then suddenly you have a big lurch forward when you least expect it.    Seriously - this is a cutback week for me - I am getting 13 fewer AP this week than I did last week.  How can THIS be the week that I drop 2 pounds when I've been losing .4, .6, .0 the past few weeks?  Beats me.  This last push is bringing me, hopefully, to the end of my weight LOSS journey, but I still wanted to share this week's lessons.  

1.  If you're doing what you're supposed to do, eventually you will see a payoff if you stick with it.

2.  Sometimes you gotta shake things up to shake things loose. Doing more or doing less, eating more or eating less ALL count as shaking things up.  It's not necessarily always Eat less, Work out More.


----------



## wezee

Rose&Mike said:


> Q of the D--I learned or actually remembered, that I really like how I feel after I exercise. I need to keep reminding myself that on the days that I don't want to workout. I also learned, I can drink 6 glasses of water a day. Boy, it was hard at first. And yesterday I only had one glass of hot tea, so drinking more water has helped me cut back on the caffeine and stay off the diet coke!
> 
> The potato chips are really calling me today. I wouldn't even have them in the house, but DS asked for some yesterday and he goes back to college Saturday, so I thought I could make it through 3 days. I had a string cheese which seemed to help for the time being. Potato chips are the one thing I cannot portion control. Eating one does not help and I just want more. I just need to make it until Saturday!
> 
> I did the treadmill this morning, and now I'm waiting for the snow to stop so I can go shovel.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! I love reading what everyone is up to!



Ditto.....Potato chips are my ultimate down fall. Before New Years Day, I cleared all the chips out of the house, in addition to all the cheese ( which is my second big temptation).  I has helped but the girls at work atill keep bringing in bags of chips. At least they are the baked or light chips.

I have been doing well with food, just need to step up the exercise. If I can navigate thru the snow and slop to get home tonight, I plan on a 3mi. WATP, 100 squats and 50 crunches. Like someone else said, I grumble before my workouts, but feel so good afterwords.  I figure I need a "last chance workout" before my weigh-in tomorrow.

The other problem I have been having is my DH......he has turned into quite a "feeder".  I guess it is a good thing he works afternoons, so I only have to side step his feeding frenzys on the weekends.


----------



## lisah0711

ohMom said:


> OK you exercise slackers...........get off the computer and go MOVE!



Yes, ma'am!  



ElizK said:


> ACK!  How did you know I was on?!



It's the little green light that gives you away!  



auntlynne said:


> I was so like What?  Facial masks?  what is she talking about?  3 seconds later...   "If you are traveling with children..."
> 
> *Didn't I just answer one of these a couple of hours ago?  Are you slipping in extra questions?*



Sometimes I do sneak in an extra question but I ususally call it a "bonus QOTD" but not today.  It may seem off to you because I live in the Pacific Time Zone so even though it is o' dark thirty to me, it is almost noon to you by the time I post.  



mikamah said:


> Just wanted to say a quick hello.  I'm having serious dis withdrawals here.  yesterday was a crazy day at work, and never got on the computer, and mine is in the shop.  I'm hoping things quiet down early here, so i can come back.
> 
> Have a great day before our weighin tomorrow.  Drink that water, move those bodies.



 Hope that computer is fixed soon -- we miss you!  



Rose&Mike said:


> The potato chips are really calling me today. I wouldn't even have them in the house, but DS asked for some yesterday and he goes back to college Saturday, so I thought I could make it through 3 days. I had a string cheese which seemed to help for the time being. Potato chips are the one thing I cannot portion control. Eating one does not help and I just want more. I just need to make it until Saturday!



Just say NO to the chips!    Or figure out how many minutes you will have to exercise to burn off the calories -- maybe that will help!  



lovedvc said:


> QOTD:  I learned that I can still do this, I thought I didn't have it in me anymore, but I've still got it.



 you can!


----------



## happysmyly

I haven't posted much - and haven't had much time to read here either--because I have been lots of my extra internet time this week elsewhere... where?  It goes with the QOTD--and a site that someone mentioned here about a week ago (for which I will be forever grateful)

QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

I have learned that Sparkpeople.com is exactly the tool that helps me to feel like I can do this!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!

I have really enjoyed reading through your posts--great ideas and inspiration   This is a great group to be with


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Don't be afraid to take up your activity in stages so you don't injure yourself!  art programming our to give our kids messages like "clean your room!"



Lisah  Dh swears he didn't do anything to the Wii.  He is wondering why it selected his name instead of one of the other Miis that are registered.  Personally I'm wondering if our Wii is possessed since when you look at out middle sons Mii it looks like there is a freckle added at the end of his nose when looking at the small Mii, once you get the bigger version it's gone.  The funny thing is that son has a freckle in that exact spot in RL.    It also gave me the age of 21 and I recently celebrated the 18th anniversay of my 21st birthday (I refuse to be 40).  My cake even said that.  Yesterday was a bit freaky.


QOTD:   I learned that I really need to add exercise.  Weight doesn't fall off as easily as it did years ago.  I am going to have to work hard for each and every one of those last lbs.


----------



## wezee

QOTD, what have I learned??????  I naturally eat lots of vegies every day and that I hate drinking water.  I guess I have known these two facts for awhile, but this past week has reminded me, especially about the water!
Also.....I have learned that when I'm in diet mode, friends and family really don't need or want to hear about it.


----------



## princessbride6205

Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
1. The support in this thread is really helpful. Sometimes I participate a lot on the thread, sometimes just a little...but I know that when I visit more often I stay on plan better.
2. I can still exercise when I'm not feeling my best or have little time. I've got a bit of a head cold, but not bad enough to keep me from work, why should it keep me from exercise? Last night I was discouraged how late it was by the time I was getting out of the house to the gym. I made the choice to still workout despite the late hour and not feeling my best. I took it relatively easy and shortened my usual workout, but at least I got moving.

One other healthy eating tip I've adopted for the winter - vegetable soups! Here in Minnesota I think our temps have been above freezing only 2 days since the beginning of December, so I crave lots of warm comfort foods. I usually make the soup my meal, along with a roll or something as a side. But I heard on a TV cooking show that people who eat a small bowl of vegetable soup before a meal lose weight. 

I know we're not supposed to feel guilty about taking time away from our families to exercise, but I need some advice. My DD is 2 and cries every time I go to the gym, leaving her with DH. DH and I both work full time and have moderately long commutes, so we're away from DD over 50 hours a week. She's definitely a mommy's girl. Once I get home in the evenings we only have 2 hours until bedtime. We usually eat dinner, then have some play time, then the whole bedtime routine, ending around 8:30pm. A few days a week I try to get to the gym by 8pm and DD bawls. I feel awful because we don't get to spend that much time with her as it is, and I'm shortening it. Also, it's hard to know if DD is just upset because she's not getting her way or if she really does need more Mommy time. I've been thinking about trying to work out in the mornings, but I'm really a night owl and I'm not sure I could stick with getting up over an hour before the sun! I don't mind working out at home a few days, but I really want to get my jogs in 3x a week. Any ideas or advice?


----------



## ShortyNBug

Off topic, has anyone gone to WDW the second week of December?  What is it like?  I thought we were going in Oct but Eric wants to make it Dec now.  HELP!


----------



## NCRedding

ShortyNBug said:


> Off topic, has anyone gone to WDW the second week of December?  What is it like?  I thought we were going in Oct but Eric wants to make it Dec now.  HELP!



I love the first and second week of December for WDW.  The decoration are up; MVMCP is going on; Candlelight Procession at Epcot.  Weather is iffy, but the crowds are fairly low.

QOTD:  That if I actually eat WW program, it actually is more food than when I eat junk food with lots of calories.  I also enjoy vegetable soups, when I think about it.  I've also learned that for me, I really need to be in the right mood, or I'm just not going to do what I need to do.  I haven't overeaten this week, nor have I feasted on junk food, but I also haven't eaten OP.  I expect that the scales tomorrow will reflect that I've not done the program.


----------



## seashell724

corinnak said:


> Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
> 
> I weighed in this morning (because I travel tomorrow!) and here is what I learned this week:  Weight loss is like driving a stick shift when you have no clue.  You might try really hard and spend some time not actually going anywhere, and then suddenly you have a big lurch forward when you least expect it.    Seriously - this is a cutback week for me - I am getting 13 fewer AP this week than I did last week.  How can THIS be the week that I drop 2 pounds when I've been losing .4, .6, .0 the past few weeks?  Beats me.  This last push is bringing me, hopefully, to the end of my weight LOSS journey, but I still wanted to share this week's lessons.
> 
> 1.  If you're doing what you're supposed to do, eventually you will see a payoff if you stick with it.
> 
> 2.  Sometimes you gotta shake things up to shake things loose. Doing more or doing less, eating more or eating less ALL count as shaking things up.  It's not necessarily always Eat less, Work out More.



HOW TRUE! I agree with all of the above. Some weeks are the smallest drops but at least they are drops, then the next weeks-bam! The pounds fall off!  I also appreciate the encouragement in 1 and 2. They are what I needed to read right now. Sometimes, your body needs more of one thing, sometimes less. 

I also read about drinking water and I went to get myself a glass becasue it reminded me to drink, drink, drink! 

I think that I have learnt...to keep with it. LIke, Corinna said. It is hard when you don't feel like it or see payoffs. But I remember that if I eat something I shouldn't, doesn't mean that I cna't get back on track tomorrow. Each day is a new day to start fresh.


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  That exercise really does give me energy!  Makes me mad - I feel tired and want to take a nap then I exercise and that lovely drowsy nap feeling is gone and I want to do something else!

I have to go shovel snow from the driveway or I'll never get back into the garage after I go and get dd   Wish me luck...


----------



## beansf

*Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*

I was reminded that once I stop eating so much sugar, the cravings get weaker and it is easier to eat right. The sugar thing is really an addiction for me. When I allow myself to have as much of it as I want, I just want more and more. I end up putting something sweet in my mouth every time I turn around.

I sure hope I remember to weigh myself tomorrow morning. My old weigh-in day was Sunday, so this is a bit of a change for me. It is hard for me to remember my own name at 4AM when the alarm goes off, let alone what day it is or anything else!


----------



## TammyNC

Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

That I have to work through the hunger pains and continue to get my water in each day. My next big step like I've been saying is the exercise. It is a must for me and I enjoy it once I'm there it is just getting to that point of scheduling into my day.


----------



## *Seanaci*

Is it to late to join? If not, I'm on the Loser list.


----------



## tmfranlk

*Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*

I've learned that each go at this is different. Just because I did something one way last time doesn't mean it will work for me this time. I've got to find goals and plans that fit with my life as it is today and be adaptable.


----------



## MaryAz

Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

I agree with the PP who said that as you eat less sugar/junk, you will crave it less. I also learned that I can take a class all by myself at the gym-used to feel I had to have a friend. I'm at 24 fitness and took the 24 SET class-great workout but going up and done my stairs today is hards-quads are screaming!


----------



## jenanderson

QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

I have learned that the amount of food I can eat on WW is enough.  I thought I would be hungry but I am not.  I think that I have been eating until all the food is gone instead of eating until I am full.  It has been interesting to think about the feeling of being full versus the felling of being stuffed.  

It has been snowing all day in Minnesota and the temperature is COLD (suppose to be -20° wind chills by this evening).  I am going to attempt some exercising tonight but it will have to be inside!


----------



## LuvBaloo

TAKitty said:


> I have been working hard all week and I think I have gained weight! So sad...



 I know how you feel.  I did a quick check this morning to see how I'm doing and was up too!  I'm hoping it was too much salt yesterday and tomorrow will be better.



lisah0711 said:


> *Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*



To get the holiday goodies out of the house!  I may end up with a gain tomorrow from too many goodies at the start of the week.  I'm hoping that the exercise and being good for the end of the week will work out.  If not, lesson learned and I will do better next week 



princessbride6205 said:


> I know we're not supposed to feel guilty about taking time away from our families to exercise, but I need some advice. My DD is 2 and cries every time I go to the gym, leaving her with DH. DH and I both work full time and have moderately long commutes, so we're away from DD over 50 hours a week. She's definitely a mommy's girl. Once I get home in the evenings we only have 2 hours until bedtime. We usually eat dinner, then have some play time, then the whole bedtime routine, ending around 8:30pm. A few days a week I try to get to the gym by 8pm and DD bawls. I feel awful because we don't get to spend that much time with her as it is, and I'm shortening it. Also, it's hard to know if DD is just upset because she's not getting her way or if she really does need more Mommy time. I've been thinking about trying to work out in the mornings, but I'm really a night owl and I'm not sure I could stick with getting up over an hour before the sun! I don't mind working out at home a few days, but I really want to get my jogs in 3x a week. Any ideas or advice?



That's a tough one to deal with.  Is this something new for DD and she just needs a week or 2 to get adjusted?  or is this a long-term problem.  The only advice I can give is when you go out, to say good bye happily, give one hug&kiss and go.  Long goodbyes bring more tears.  Also is there something special that is can become something she just gets to do with Daddy when you're not there?  Maybe have a special show or book that is just done with Daddy.



beansf said:


> I sure hope I remember to weigh myself tomorrow morning. My old weigh-in day was Sunday, so this is a bit of a change for me. It is hard for me to remember my own name at 4AM when the alarm goes off, let alone what day it is or anything else!



If Sundays work better for you, just weigh in and send your weight on Sunday.  As long as I get all the weights over the weekend, I'm happy!   In fact if everyone remembers to send them on Friday, my PM box will overflow since it can only hold 120 PM's and there's currently 138 active participants! 



*Seanaci* said:


> Is it to late to join? If not, I'm on the Loser list.


----------



## shellynn24

Would it be ok if I join?  I need to be accountable in order to be successful!


----------



## jennz

princessbride6205 said:


> I know we're not supposed to feel guilty about taking time away from our families to exercise, but I need some advice. My DD is 2 and cries every time I go to the gym, leaving her with DH. DH and I both work full time and have moderately long commutes, so we're away from DD over 50 hours a week. She's definitely a mommy's girl. Once I get home in the evenings we only have 2 hours until bedtime. We usually eat dinner, then have some play time, then the whole bedtime routine, ending around 8:30pm. A few days a week I try to get to the gym by 8pm and DD bawls. I feel awful because we don't get to spend that much time with her as it is, and I'm shortening it. Also, it's hard to know if DD is just upset because she's not getting her way or if she really does need more Mommy time. I've been thinking about trying to work out in the mornings, but I'm really a night owl and I'm not sure I could stick with getting up over an hour before the sun! I don't mind working out at home a few days, but I really want to get my jogs in 3x a week. Any ideas or advice?




Since you're a night owl anyway would you be willing to sneak out to the gym after dd goes to sleep?  I'm guessing that jogging outside with her in a jogging stroller isn't an option January in MN!


----------



## donac

Good afternoon.  I will be posting the new COW in a little while so look for it.  

We got an email the other night that ds is in Africa so I am happy about that.  

I am only at 8000 steps so far for today.  I still have some time to get in the last 2000 steps so I better get busy.  I still have a sink full of dishes to get rid of also.   That should be good since my hands are freezing and it is not that cold out here in jersey today.  Unlike what they tell us is coming for the weekend. 

QOTD I am having a hard time staying away from some foods.  I just cleaned out all the cookie dough that was hanging around since Christmas and most of the candy is gone also.  DH finished the potato chips last night so it is getting better around here.

Well off to get a couple of things done before I post the new COW.  Then off to yoga.  It starts back up tonight.


----------



## LuvBaloo

shellynn24 said:


> Would it be ok if I join?  I need to be accountable in order to be successful!



 We're always happy to  a new participant!

Weighin day is Friday!  Send me (LuvBaloo) your weight on Friday and a goal to lose in the challenge (if you want to use the optional goal tracking!)


----------



## TinkerBean

Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

I realized that I *need* to write everything down (I do points) in order to keep myself accountable. I need to have a plan for dinner (otherwise we end up ordering out - like last night's BLT wrap). I also need to dig out my pedometer. 

Rhonda


----------



## princessbride6205

jennz said:


> Since you're a night owl anyway would you be willing to sneak out to the gym after dd goes to sleep?  I'm guessing that jogging outside with her in a jogging stroller isn't an option January in MN!


About half the time I do head to the gym after DD is in bed - but by the time I get in a 30-45 min workout, get home & shower, it's 9:30 or later. For me that's getting to be just a little too late to be able to wind down before bed.  



LuvBaloo said:


> That's a tough one to deal with.  Is this something new for DD and she just needs a week or 2 to get adjusted?  or is this a long-term problem.  The only advice I can give is when you go out, to say good bye happily, give one hug&kiss and go.  Long goodbyes bring more tears.  Also is there something special that is can become something she just gets to do with Daddy when you're not there?  Maybe have a special show or book that is just done with Daddy.


Thanks for chiming in. This has been a long-standing issue, just getting to me more lately I guess. You're right about the short goodbyes and the special time with Daddy. I have to remember that.
Maybe it's a matter of alternating. Both of your input has helped me formulate a plan. If I'm just trying to get to the gym 3x a week, I can do 1 late night after bedtime, 1 night where I leave before bedtime, and 1 on the weekend.



*Seanaci* said:


> Is it to late to join? If not, I'm on the Loser list.





shellynn24 said:


> Would it be ok if I join?  I need to be accountable in order to be successful!


Just send your starting weight to LuvBaloo. We love having new participants! You may also want to read some of the info on the first page of this thread. Welcome to you both!


----------



## sahbushka

Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

That when I am working out almost every day I need to make sure to up my food intake slightly or my body thinks it's starving and won't lose the weight.

Sarah


----------



## maiziezoe

auntlynne said:


> Perhaps you should make friends with lecach whose mother gives bacon for Christmas.



That is the gift that keeps on giving!!  



lisah0711 said:


> Do you like turkey bacon?



I do like turkey bacon but I didn't buy it this week when I went to the store. I bought the already-cooked-just-throw-in-the-microwave stuff because I knew I wasn't going to eat it.


----------



## maiziezoe

Happy snowy afternoon!!

We've gotten about 6 inches of snow so far today and it isn't showing any signs of stopping. All the schools in our area were canceled except our district. They let the kids out 15 minutes early. So odd. 

I did an hour of step aerobics today. My daughter just gave me an old pedometer that she found in her room. Exciting!!

I've made a new goal for myself. I want to be in more of our family pictures. I homeschool my kids and we are talking about the book _Brown Bear, Brown Bear_... I was looking for a picture of myself for the end of the book they made and I couldn't find any from the last 2 years. So, my new goal is to be IN the pictures... not taking the pictures when we go on our cruise in December.

*Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*

I have learned that there are foods that I thought were "healthy" that really are not all that "healthy". For example: Cottage Cheese.


----------



## ShortyNBug

For all of you wii fit plus users.....

Do you count it as part of your workout?  Like record your calories burned from it?  I have been even though I beat myself up over it all night.  I have the, "your heart rate isn't up, you don't break a sweat, it's not REALLY working out" thing running through my head.  I always make sure I do something else but now I find myslef wanting to get done sooner so I can get to something easier.  So should I truely count it?  I set up a nice strength training circuit last night and it went strsight from one exercise to the next so it was really nice.  I feel it in my core and stuff when I do those things.  I just don't know if I should count it?  I think I'm over thinking it.  

That said, I love my Wii fit.  I just look at it more like a game and I'm having a hard time thinking of it as a workout.  Help me out.  It's not like the Biggest Loser game where I feel it more, like a workout dvd.  I don't know. Tell me your feelings.


----------



## jbm02

beansf said:


> *Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*


...not to neglect drinking water!! If it wasn't for this week's COW, I don't know if I would have made as big an effort on this.  Now it will be part of my routine.  I just wish I was as successful in getting 2 veggies a day in.

This is my first time with this thread.  I am curious, some people have member/leader of red/blue/black team, etc as part of their identity.  Did you run it differently in previous threads?  Do you break us into teams at some point?...just wondering....


----------



## corinnak

maiziezoe said:


> I have learned that there are foods that I thought were "healthy" that really are not all that "healthy". For example: Cottage Cheese.



I'm so confused - I thought Cottage Cheese was a good source of calcium and protein.  Are you concerned about rBST?  I like to have about 1/3 cup of 1% cottage cheese sometimes.  What am I missing???


----------



## donac

Welcome to COW 2

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 2

Drink 8-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 2cups of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
Spend 10 minutes a day doing something just for yourself (this has been a hot topic this week so I think we need this.  YOu can use some of your exercise time for this)


When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water 
XX eating 2 veggies 
XX spending time doing something for yourself

This challlenge runs from Friday Jan 8, 2010 to Thursday Jan 14, 2010. On Friday Jan 15, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW.


----------



## tmfranlk

ShortyNBug said:


> For all of you wii fit plus users.....
> 
> Do you count it as part of your workout?  Like record your calories burned from it?  I have been even though I beat myself up over it all night.  I have the, "your heart rate isn't up, you don't break a sweat, it's not REALLY working out" thing running through my head.  I always make sure I do something else but now I find myslef wanting to get done sooner so I can get to something easier.  So should I truely count it?  I set up a nice strength training circuit last night and it went strsight from one exercise to the next so it was really nice.  I feel it in my core and stuff when I do those things.  I just don't know if I should count it?  I think I'm over thinking it.
> 
> That said, I love my Wii fit.  I just look at it more like a game and I'm having a hard time thinking of it as a workout.  Help me out.  It's not like the Biggest Loser game where I feel it more, like a workout dvd.  I don't know. Tell me your feelings.



I do count mine. While I don't usually sweat, I do usually get my heartrate up some at least. I do about 5 min of balance games to warm up, 30-50 of aerobic games and then a series of strength training things. I also try to add movement to my aerobic games (if that makes sense) - I add extra bounce to my step aerobics, some walking in place in the boxing demos, etc. I don't ever just stand still while in between the more busy parts of the activities.


----------



## Rose&Mike

maiziezoe said:


> Happy snowy afternoon!!
> 
> We've gotten about 6 inches of snow so far today and it isn't showing any signs of stopping. All the schools in our area were canceled except our district. They let the kids out 15 minutes early. So odd.
> 
> I've made a new goal for myself. I want to be in more of our family pictures. I homeschool my kids and we are talking about the book _Brown Bear, Brown Bear_... I was looking for a picture of myself for the end of the book they made and I couldn't find any from the last 2 years. So, my new goal is to be IN the pictures... not taking the pictures when we go on our cruise in December.



I think that's a really nice goal. 

We got about 4 inches at our house. It's cleared off the driveway for now, but it's supposed to blow a lot tonight. I know 4 inch isn't much, and I'm not complaining, it could have been worse. But I must be getting old, because I don't remember shoveling snow as being so tiring.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD -  Week one has taught me that I can do this.   Also to take time off to recoup.   I am pretty sore today so I am not going to exercise and take the day off.   It has also taught me that having a support group like this is very important to staying on track!!


----------



## donac

jbm02 said:


> ...not to neglect drinking water!! If it wasn't for this week's COW, I don't know if I would have made as big an effort on this.  Now it will be part of my routine.  I just wish I was as successful in getting 2 veggies a day in.
> 
> This is my first time with this thread.  I am curious, some people have member/leader of red/blue/black team, etc as part of their identity.  Did you run it differently in previous threads?  Do you break us into teams at some point?...just wondering....




We have been doing these challenges for a few years.  Some year we broke into teams.  At times this did not work because you might get on a team where everyone bails.  That was what happened to my team one year.  This thread may move fast now but it will slow down after a few weeks.


----------



## my3princes

ShortyNBug said:


> For all of you wii fit plus users.....
> 
> Do you count it as part of your workout?  Like record your calories burned from it?  I have been even though I beat myself up over it all night.  I have the, "your heart rate isn't up, you don't break a sweat, it's not REALLY working out" thing running through my head.  I always make sure I do something else but now I find myslef wanting to get done sooner so I can get to something easier.  So should I truely count it?  I set up a nice strength training circuit last night and it went strsight from one exercise to the next so it was really nice.  I feel it in my core and stuff when I do those things.  I just don't know if I should count it?  I think I'm over thinking it.
> 
> That said, I love my Wii fit.  I just look at it more like a game and I'm having a hard time thinking of it as a workout.  Help me out.  It's not like the Biggest Loser game where I feel it more, like a workout dvd.  I don't know. Tell me your feelings.



I do count the aerobic games on Wii Fit as exercise.  It is fun, but it does get my heart rate up.  I love the hula hooping and we have competitions   Exercise is anything that you don't do as part of a normal day.  So if you do more housework it is exercise.  If you walk further at the mall, etc.  Today I painted the bathroom ceiling and 2 coats of paint on the door and trim.  It is definitely not a normal thing for me so it counts.  That is the way that WW looked at it when I was attending meetings.


----------



## LuvBaloo

ShortyNBug said:


> For all of you wii fit plus users.....
> 
> Do you count it as part of your workout?  Like record your calories burned from it?  I have been even though I beat myself up over it all night.  I have the, "your heart rate isn't up, you don't break a sweat, it's not REALLY working out" thing running through my head.  I always make sure I do something else but now I find myslef wanting to get done sooner so I can get to something easier.  So should I truely count it?  I set up a nice strength training circuit last night and it went strsight from one exercise to the next so it was really nice.  I feel it in my core and stuff when I do those things.  I just don't know if I should count it?  I think I'm over thinking it.
> 
> That said, I love my Wii fit.  I just look at it more like a game and I'm having a hard time thinking of it as a workout.  Help me out.  It's not like the Biggest Loser game where I feel it more, like a workout dvd.  I don't know. Tell me your feelings.



I count it   For the WW online thing, I give myself less points for WiiFit depending on what I'm doing.  If I'm doing the toughest boxing, I do get the heart rate up and sweat, if I'm doing the yoga stuff, there's no sweating, so I count is as a less intense workout.



maiziezoe said:


> I've made a new goal for myself. I want to be in more of our family pictures. I homeschool my kids and we are talking about the book _Brown Bear, Brown Bear_... I was looking for a picture of myself for the end of the book they made and I couldn't find any from the last 2 years. So, my new goal is to be IN the pictures... not taking the pictures when we go on our cruise in December.



 Great goal!  Photos are memories!


----------



## ShortyNBug

Thanks for all of the quick replies.  I guess I'll continue to count it but make sure I get 5 days at least with something else where it's more of a cardio workout for me too.  If I weren't playing the wii I'd be sitting on my butt doing somethng I'm sure.  I also like to make sure my legs are engaged or I'm bouncing at all times between movements.  

I think I'll grab my weights and do some of the strength training again tonight.  I love those exercises.  

Thanks again.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I've learned 2 things this week.
1) I really missed working out during the holidays. I know I needed a break but I'm glad to be back. I've done 6 miles today of WATP. I did the 2 mile, the 3 mile and the Power Mile! I really like the last one.

2) Jillian Michaels ALWAYS make my legs sore after the first workout. I did the BL Last Chance Workout yesterday focusing on the Upper and Lower body. My legs ache all over. I did my other workouts but it was painful! I hope to do the BL workout in the morning as one of my last chance workouts. I will probably do that and one of the WATP workouts. DH can't believe that I am sore since my body should be used to all this working out!

Had homemade General Gau's on egg noodles for dinner followed by a big glass of water. We are just finishing watching Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs! What a clever movie! Can't wait to watch it again!

DH and I have to clean the kitchen now. Gonna try to be good the rest of the night so I can have a good weigh in tomorrow morning! 3 pounds as of this morning so that will be better than I expected originally.

Hope everyone has a restful night and best wishes for the weigh in tomorrow!

See you first thing in the morning with my QOTD!


----------



## ShortyNBug

> DH can't believe that I am sore since my body should be used to all this working out!



I've been doing Jillian/BL workouts for months and there are still moves that make me sore the first few days I do them.  

I love Last Chance Workout.  I really like the new 30 Day Jump Start too.


----------



## jbm02

ShortyNBug said:


> I've been doing Jillian/BL workouts for months and there are still moves that make me sore the first few days I do them.
> 
> I love Last Chance Workout.  I really like the new 30 Day Jump Start too.



Lynsey, just wanted to say that I LOVE your blog!!!


----------



## DisFam95

I've not been on the boards in several days and man am I behind!!!! Sorry have not read it all yet.

went out w/ my friends to celebrate a b-day of a friend and she picked a mexican restaurant...not a lot of healthy options!  I went w/ chicken fajitas and kept to the meat and veg, had the tiniest bit of cheese and thin thin layer of sour cream on the tortilla, no quac.  Most of my bad topping were still left on the dish.  No alcohol or dessert.  Took 2 spoons of queso and about 8 chips.  NOt bad since I have not been out for Mexican for  long time and all looked so good!

Going out on Saturday for another b-day lunch..not sure how that will go.  I hate having this feeling of not wanting to go and celebrate w/ my friends and family right when I want to get myself on track 

Had a small moment of weakness just now.  Got McD's for the kids (darn Chipmunk toys) and ate almost 1/2 my youngest's small fries.  Oh well I'll skip my snack I usually have later.

Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm!  I'll try to get on the treadmill to make up for my extra fat today.  I can't kick this sore throat but I feel fine otherwise.


----------



## ShortyNBug

> Lynsey, just wanted to say that I LOVE your blog!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks so much.  This means a lot to me because I'm at a point right now where I feel like I'm talking to myself.  It's good to know someone is reading it.


----------



## maiziezoe

corinnak said:


> I'm so confused - I thought Cottage Cheese was a good source of calcium and protein.  Are you concerned about rBST?  I like to have about 1/3 cup of 1% cottage cheese sometimes.  What am I missing???



I should have phrased that differently. The cottage cheese I bought was large curd/full fat cottage cheese. When the snow stops and the roads clear I am going to get some WW cottage cheese or some low fat stuff. 



ShortyNBug said:


> I've been doing Jillian/BL workouts for months and there are still moves that make me sore the first few days I do them.
> 
> I love Last Chance Workout.  I really like the new 30 Day Jump Start too.



I just started the BL challenge. Tomorrow I have my first challenge and weigh in.


----------



## corinnak

maiziezoe said:


> I should have phrased that differently. The cottage cheese I bought was large curd/full fat cottage cheese. When the snow stops and the roads clear I am going to get some WW cottage cheese or some low fat stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I just started the BL challenge. Tomorrow I have my first challenge and weigh in.




Ohhhhh, yeah, full fat cottage cheese is a whole different thing.  There are so many different permutations of the stuff it can be totally overwhelming at times.  My favorite is Old Home 1% cottage cheese with a little salsa and some baby carrots.  I'm glad to hear there isn't some new evidence against it.  

Good luck with your first challenge and weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## ShortyNBug

My girls and I love non fat cottage cheese.  My mom buys full fat like 4% or something crazy and we can really tell the difference.


----------



## pakaramom

QOTD:  

I've learned that exercise is important not just for dropping the pounds, but mentally also.  




tigger813 said:


> Had homemade General Gau's on egg noodles for dinner followed by a big glass of water. We are just finishing watching Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs! What a clever movie! Can't wait to watch it again!



I'd love the recipe for General Gau's!


----------



## Piglet18

QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

Um, that sometimes it is better to do SOMETHING than nothing - even if that something is hardly more than nothing. I got really, really sick this week so I hardly did anything at all; just WiiFit a couple times. So instead I tried to be better about eating; I cheated a couple times, but was pretty good about portions for the most part. Feeling under the weather did curb a lot of food cravings, at least! Ah well, that just means that I will be working hard next week to make up for it. I am starting to feel better today, so that is hopefully going to mean a pretty good last chance workout tomorrow.


----------



## cclovesdis

Answer to QOTD:

I'm will many others, I learned you have to get your water in. I've felt so much better now that I've been getting in the COW.

I've also learned that I can earn more APs than I thought I could. I'm up to 13 and I weigh in on Sat. morning. I'm hoping to get in at least 2 more tomorrow. 15 would be huge for me. I don't think that's ever happened before, unless you count the days I spent walking around WDW!

Good luck with upcoming weigh ins everyone!


----------



## Riverhill

*What have I learned this week?*

*I have been reminded that the mental stress of work can make you feel like you worked out without any of the benefits. I need to take the time to do physical activity as well as mental activity. *


----------



## lisah0711

happysmyly said:


> I haven't posted much - and haven't had much time to read here either--because I have been lots of my extra internet time this week elsewhere... where?  It goes with the QOTD--and a site that someone mentioned here about a week ago (for which I will be forever grateful)
> 
> QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
> 
> I have learned that Sparkpeople.com is exactly the tool that helps me to feel like I can do this!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading through your posts--great ideas and inspiration   This is a great group to be with



 Glad that you found something that is working for you!



my3princes said:


> Lisah  Dh swears he didn't do anything to the Wii.  He is wondering why it selected his name instead of one of the other Miis that are registered.  Personally I'm wondering if our Wii is possessed since when you look at out middle sons Mii it looks like there is a freckle added at the end of his nose when looking at the small Mii, once you get the bigger version it's gone.  The funny thing is that son has a freckle in that exact spot in RL.    It also gave me the age of 21 and I recently celebrated the 18th anniversay of my 21st birthday (I refuse to be 40).  My cake even said that.  Yesterday was a bit freaky.
> 
> 
> QOTD:   I learned that I really need to add exercise.  Weight doesn't fall off as easily as it did years ago.  I am going to have to work hard for each and every one of those last lbs.



Well, if DH ever does fess up that he fixed the wii, we all want to know about it!  



wezee said:


> QOTD, what have I learned??????  I naturally eat lots of vegies every day and that I hate drinking water.  I guess I have known these two facts for awhile, but this past week has reminded me, especially about the water!
> Also.....I have learned that when I'm in diet mode, friends and family really don't need or want to hear about it.



Actually of the two I think eating lots of veggies is better for you and the water thing is pretty easy to add!  



princessbride6205 said:


> I know we're not supposed to feel guilty about taking time away from our families to exercise, but I need some advice. My DD is 2 and cries every time I go to the gym, leaving her with DH. DH and I both work full time and have moderately long commutes, so we're away from DD over 50 hours a week. She's definitely a mommy's girl. Once I get home in the evenings we only have 2 hours until bedtime. We usually eat dinner, then have some play time, then the whole bedtime routine, ending around 8:30pm. A few days a week I try to get to the gym by 8pm and DD bawls. I feel awful because we don't get to spend that much time with her as it is, and I'm shortening it. Also, it's hard to know if DD is just upset because she's not getting her way or if she really does need more Mommy time. I've been thinking about trying to work out in the mornings, but I'm really a night owl and I'm not sure I could stick with getting up over an hour before the sun! I don't mind working out at home a few days, but I really want to get my jogs in 3x a week. Any ideas or advice?



, princessbride6205, mom guilt is the pits.  Could you do your workout before you got home from work?  Or leave after she has been put to bed?  I know the whole morning exercise thing doesn't work for you -- what about at your lunch hour?  Or adding some extra activity in your day so you can work out less?  It is going to take some time to figure out what will work for you but don't worry -- you will.  



ShortyNBug said:


> Off topic, has anyone gone to WDW the second week of December?  What is it like?  I thought we were going in Oct but Eric wants to make it Dec now.  HELP!



I don't know about the second week but I would definitely not recommend going the week right before Christmas!    I've heard the first and second weeks of December are great -- it is a very popular time for DVC folks.



NCRedding said:


> I love the first and second week of December for WDW.  The decoration are up; MVMCP is going on; Candlelight Procession at Epcot.  Weather is iffy, but the crowds are fairly low.
> 
> QOTD:  That if I actually eat WW program, it actually is more food than when I eat junk food with lots of calories.  I also enjoy vegetable soups, when I think about it.  I've also learned that for me, I really need to be in the right mood, or I'm just not going to do what I need to do.  I haven't overeaten this week, nor have I feasted on junk food, but I also haven't eaten OP.  I expect that the scales tomorrow will reflect that I've not done the program.



Isn't it amazing when you realize that you could have been eating more and doing better?


----------



## lisah0711

seashell724 said:


> I think that I have learnt...to keep with it. LIke, Corinna said. It is hard when you don't feel like it or see payoffs. But I remember that if I eat something I shouldn't, doesn't mean that I cna't get back on track tomorrow. Each day is a new day to start fresh.



You got it!



jennz said:


> QOTD:  That exercise really does give me energy!  Makes me mad - I feel tired and want to take a nap then I exercise and that lovely drowsy nap feeling is gone and I want to do something else!
> 
> I have to go shovel snow from the driveway or I'll never get back into the garage after I go and get dd   Wish me luck...



Hope you made it back home okay!  



beansf said:


> *Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*
> 
> I was reminded that once I stop eating so much sugar, the cravings get weaker and it is easier to eat right. The sugar thing is really an addiction for me. When I allow myself to have as much of it as I want, I just want more and more. I end up putting something sweet in my mouth every time I turn around.
> 
> I sure hope I remember to weigh myself tomorrow morning. My old weigh-in day was Sunday, so this is a bit of a change for me. It is hard for me to remember my own name at 4AM when the alarm goes off, let alone what day it is or anything else!



Good luck!  



TammyNC said:


> Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
> 
> That I have to work through the hunger pains and continue to get my water in each day. My next big step like I've been saying is the exercise. It is a must for me and I enjoy it once I'm there it is just getting to that point of scheduling into my day.



I bet it will be a new habit for you in no time!  



*Seanaci* said:


> Is it to late to join? If not, I'm on the Loser list.



 *Seanaci*!  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo or just use tomorrow's weigh in as your starting weight!  



tmfranlk said:


> *Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*
> 
> I've learned that each go at this is different. Just because I did something one way last time doesn't mean it will work for me this time. I've got to find goals and plans that fit with my life as it is today and be adaptable.



Yep, I read something that summed it up this week -- change isn't an event, it's a process!  



MaryAz said:


> Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
> 
> I agree with the PP who said that as you eat less sugar/junk, you will crave it less. I also learned that I can take a class all by myself at the gym-used to feel I had to have a friend. I'm at 24 fitness and took the 24 SET class-great workout but going up and done my stairs today is hards-quads are screaming!



But think how much easier it will be next week!  



jenanderson said:


> QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
> 
> I have learned that the amount of food I can eat on WW is enough.  I thought I would be hungry but I am not.  I think that I have been eating until all the food is gone instead of eating until I am full.  It has been interesting to think about the feeling of being full versus the felling of being stuffed.
> 
> It has been snowing all day in Minnesota and the temperature is COLD (suppose to be -20° wind chills by this evening).  I am going to attempt some exercising tonight but it will have to be inside!



Hope the weather improves soon!  



LuvBaloo said:


> I know how you feel.  I did a quick check this morning to see how I'm doing and was up too!  I'm hoping it was too much salt yesterday and tomorrow will be better.



With all that exercising you are bound to see some good results soon!  



shellynn24 said:


> Would it be ok if I join?  I need to be accountable in order to be successful!



 shellynn24!



jennz said:


> Since you're a night owl anyway would you be willing to sneak out to the gym after dd goes to sleep?  I'm guessing that jogging outside with her in a jogging stroller isn't an option January in MN!





donac said:


> We got an email the other night that ds is in Africa so I am happy about that.



Glad that your son arrived safely!  



TinkerBean said:


> Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
> 
> I realized that I *need* to write everything down (I do points) in order to keep myself accountable. I need to have a plan for dinner (otherwise we end up ordering out - like last night's BLT wrap). I also need to dig out my pedometer.
> 
> Rhonda



Yep, it's amazing what we can forget when we want to!


----------



## lisah0711

sahbushka said:


> Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
> 
> That when I am working out almost every day I need to make sure to up my food intake slightly or my body thinks it's starving and won't lose the weight.
> 
> Sarah



That is a good thing to remember!  



maiziezoe said:


> Happy snowy afternoon!!
> 
> We've gotten about 6 inches of snow so far today and it isn't showing any signs of stopping. All the schools in our area were canceled except our district. They let the kids out 15 minutes early. So odd.
> 
> I did an hour of step aerobics today. My daughter just gave me an old pedometer that she found in her room. Exciting!!
> 
> I've made a new goal for myself. I want to be in more of our family pictures. I homeschool my kids and we are talking about the book _Brown Bear, Brown Bear_... I was looking for a picture of myself for the end of the book they made and I couldn't find any from the last 2 years. So, my new goal is to be IN the pictures... not taking the pictures when we go on our cruise in December.
> 
> *Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*
> 
> I have learned that there are foods that I thought were "healthy" that really are not all that "healthy". For example: Cottage Cheese.



Yes, you need to be included in those family memories, too.  



ShortyNBug said:


> For all of you wii fit plus users.....
> 
> Do you count it as part of your workout?  Like record your calories burned from it?  I have been even though I beat myself up over it all night.  I have the, "your heart rate isn't up, you don't break a sweat, it's not REALLY working out" thing running through my head.  I always make sure I do something else but now I find myslef wanting to get done sooner so I can get to something easier.  So should I truely count it?  I set up a nice strength training circuit last night and it went strsight from one exercise to the next so it was really nice.  I feel it in my core and stuff when I do those things.  I just don't know if I should count it?  I think I'm over thinking it.
> 
> That said, I love my Wii fit.  I just look at it more like a game and I'm having a hard time thinking of it as a workout.  Help me out.  It's not like the Biggest Loser game where I feel it more, like a workout dvd.  I don't know. Tell me your feelings.



I count anything that will give me an activity point on WW as an activity -- that includes steps and housework!   



jbm02 said:


> ...not to neglect drinking water!! If it wasn't for this week's COW, I don't know if I would have made as big an effort on this.  Now it will be part of my routine.  I just wish I was as successful in getting 2 veggies a day in.
> 
> This is my first time with this thread.  I am curious, some people have member/leader of red/blue/black team, etc as part of their identity.  Did you run it differently in previous threads?  Do you break us into teams at some point?...just wondering....



In past challenges there were teams but we will not break out into teams this time around.  As we are planning the next challenge we usually post a poll and let people vote on what format they want -- this time the big thread got the most votes.  The challenges have evolved over time -- we've added some new components that were not in previous challenges.  Feel free to PM any of us anytime that you have a question.  And donac is correct this thread will get more manageable as time goes on so hang in there!  



tmfranlk said:


> I do count mine. While I don't usually sweat, I do usually get my heartrate up some at least. I do about 5 min of balance games to warm up, 30-50 of aerobic games and then a series of strength training things. I also try to add movement to my aerobic games (if that makes sense) - I add extra bounce to my step aerobics, some walking in place in the boxing demos, etc. I don't ever just stand still while in between the more busy parts of the activities.



That is a great tip!  



Rose&Mike said:


> We got about 4 inches at our house. It's cleared off the driveway for now, but it's supposed to blow a lot tonight. I know 4 inch isn't much, and I'm not complaining, it could have been worse. But I must be getting old, because I don't remember shoveling snow as being so tiring.



Don't forget to take some breaks -- that heavy, wet snow is the pits!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> QOTD -  Week one has taught me that I can do this.   Also to take time off to recoup.   I am pretty sore today so I am not going to exercise and take the day off.   It has also taught me that having a support group like this is very important to staying on track!!



Way to honor your body!  



tigger813 said:


> Hope everyone has a restful night and best wishes for the weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> See you first thing in the morning with my QOTD!



It's been a lot of fun being your coach this week.   to our next week's coach, tigger813!


----------



## lisah0711

ShortyNBug said:


> I've been doing Jillian/BL workouts for months and there are still moves that make me sore the first few days I do them.
> 
> I love Last Chance Workout.  I really like the new 30 Day Jump Start too.



Well, as Jillian would say, that is when your body is adapting and changing!  



DisFam95 said:


> I've not been on the boards in several days and man am I behind!!!! Sorry have not read it all yet.



 Hope that you are feeling better soon!  And that is the nice thing about this thread, it moves quickly but you can usually just hop in and keep on going!  



pakaramom said:


> QOTD:  I've learned that exercise is important not just for dropping the pounds, but mentally also.



Yes, it is hard to beat the feeling you have after you are done with a workout!  



Piglet18 said:


> QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
> 
> Um, that sometimes it is better to do SOMETHING than nothing - even if that something is hardly more than nothing. I got really, really sick this week so I hardly did anything at all; just WiiFit a couple times. So instead I tried to be better about eating; I cheated a couple times, but was pretty good about portions for the most part. Feeling under the weather did curb a lot of food cravings, at least! Ah well, that just means that I will be working hard next week to make up for it. I am starting to feel better today, so that is hopefully going to mean a pretty good last chance workout tomorrow.



 Hope that you are feeling better soon, too!



cclovesdis said:


> Answer to QOTD:
> 
> I'm will many others, I learned you have to get your water in. I've felt so much better now that I've been getting in the COW.
> 
> I've also learned that I can earn more APs than I thought I could. I'm up to 13 and I weigh in on Sat. morning. I'm hoping to get in at least 2 more tomorrow. 15 would be huge for me. I don't think that's ever happened before, unless you count the days I spent walking around WDW!
> 
> Good luck with upcoming weigh ins everyone!



Yep, that COW will help you with a lot of great new habits over the next few weeks!  



Riverhill said:


> *What have I learned this week?*
> 
> *I have been reminded that the mental stress of work can make you feel like you worked out without any of the benefits. I need to take the time to do physical activity as well as mental activity. *



, Riverhill.  Some physical activity will help that with the stress.  

Please be sure and PM your weighin to LuvBaloo and your COW numbers to donac tomorrow!


----------



## Poohlove

i just wanted to day hi - I am new to the challenge, as of today.  My goal is to lose 30lbs during the challenge - 20 being before March 3rd when we take our trip to Disney.  I too would like to be in more of my family's pics and I ultimatly want to feel better.

I have a whole closet brimming full of clothes that do not fit me and I refuse to graduate to a bigger size.  When I lose the weight that I want to lose it will be like getting a whole new wardrobe

Best of luck to everyone - I am looking forward to sharing this journey with all of you!!!


----------



## princessbride6205

lisah0711 said:


> , princessbride6205, mom guilt is the pits.  Could you do your workout before you got home from work?  Or leave after she has been put to bed?  I know the whole morning exercise thing doesn't work for you -- what about at your lunch hour?  Or adding some extra activity in your day so you can work out less?  It is going to take some time to figure out what will work for you but don't worry -- you will.


Thanks for the support. I do take walks at my lunch hour and enjoy doing workouts at home. But my running/jogging workouts I don't think I can get in during the day. I'll try my new plan that you guys helped me with - 1 weekend run, 1 after DD's bedtime, and 1 evening (DH to do bedtime). It's so funny that after I was feeling so guilty today, as soon as dinner was over, DH announces he's going to the gym. He was there from 7pm until after DD went to bed. Oh, to be a dad, and not have mommy guilt!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
*
I learned that I am responsible for making *ME* happy. It's my job to put me first. 
I have learned, well really reminded myself, that I can not control how other people act, I can only control how I react to them. 
I learned that I need to be held accountable for my actions when it comes to food and exercise.


----------



## pppiglet

So I am eating better, but find that Lean Cuisines, Fat Free Snack Pack pudding, and some other low fat foods give me gas pains!   

I had to work late the last 3 nights so no walking time.  We went out to dinner tonight and I did real well though.  Only had a shrimp soft taco, very small side salad, and water.  Skipped the rice, beans, and Pepsi.  I felt really good afterwards too.

Not looking forward to the weigh in tomorrow as I don't feel I've lost anything this week.


----------



## leamom2princesses

Haven't been on much since I went back to work on monday.  We were shutdown for the holidays and boy did that first week of vacation kick my butt. 

Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

I learned this week that I can fit in physical activity but it is completely up to me to make it happen.  It's very easy to make excuses and that has to stop. I made time three times this week while working full time. I CAN do this.


----------



## LuvBaloo

pppiglet said:


> So I am eating better, but find that Lean Cuisines, Fat Free Snack Pack pudding, and some other low fat foods give me gas pains!
> 
> I had to work late the last 3 nights so no walking time.  We went out to dinner tonight and I did real well though.  Only had a shrimp soft taco, very small side salad, and water.  Skipped the rice, beans, and Pepsi.  I felt really good afterwards too.
> 
> Not looking forward to the weigh in tomorrow as I don't feel I've lost anything this week.



Hopefully you'll be surprised and get a loss, but if not this week, stick with it and next week it'll be there!  Remember how good you felt after your dinner!



leamom2princesses said:


> I learned this week that I can fit in physical activity but it is completely up to me to make it happen.  It's very easy to make excuses and that has to stop. I made time three times this week while working full time. I CAN do this.






Thanks to lisah0711 for taking on the week 1 coaching duties!

An early thanks to tigger813 for being the new coach!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*One of you PM'd me to say you would be travelling and it would be hard to do PM's and asked for my email.  I'm sorry but I just remembered now, and I got delete happy emptying my PM box to get it readying for all the weigh-ins coming in tomorrow.  And now I can't remember who asked.

SORRY!*

Nevermind - I found the PM notification in my email box


----------



## tigger813

pakaramom said:


> QOTD:
> 
> I've learned that exercise is important not just for dropping the pounds, but mentally also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love the recipe for General Gau's!



I got the seasoning packet at the grocery store. Sun Bird is the brand. I just cut up the chicken, coat it in flour, fry it in some light olive oil, mix in the seasoning with sugar, lite soy sauce and water. DD1 is very picky and loves it. We had it on egg noodles last night though we usually have it on white or brown rice. So not completely homemade but a lot cheaper than take out.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning Losers and Maintainers!

I'm Tracey and I'll be your coach this week! I'm very excited! This is my 2nd BL Challenge. I finished 2nd last time and am off to a good start this time.

QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?

My special treat is usually a handful of M&Ms but we are currently out so I had 2 mini Hershey Bars last night. Earning a special treat each day has really gotten me to stay OP and continue to work hard. When I used to diet I felt deprived but now I know that if I work hard and watch what I eat during the day it's ok to reward myself!

Got one more workout to do this morning before my weigh in! I got up and did the BL Last Chance Workout! OMG! I was sweating 5 minutes into it! Legs aren't as sore today. My abs were actually quite sore today. I'll do one of the WATP workouts after I put DD1 on the bus just like I try and do everyday.

Been awake since 4. DH had a bad case of indigestion and I woke up when he got up. I went back to sleep for a few minutes before the alarm went off. 

Going into work around lunch time, unless I get a client before then,  to send an email to all of our clients. Going to spend this morning doing some more de-Christmasing of the house and cleaning. Got the kitchen done last night and some of the dining room. Need to remove the leaf from the table and vacuum. Think I'll leave my holiday village up awhile longer since it's wintery!

I plan on putting up a question both days this weekend. Not much happening around here tomorrow except more cleaning. Having friends over on Sunday after church for the Pats game so DH and I are trying to think of something different to do food-wise.

Well, time to get myself going and make DD1's lunch and get dressed for the cold walk to the bus stop!

Have a super day and don't forget to PM LuvBaloo your weight and donac your COW results. I'll be on again later!

donac, I once again didn't do the COW. I am going to really do it this week! I got a late start so I just never got going!

As Tigger would say "TaTa for Now"


----------



## corinnak

QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?

DH and I like to split a bag of 94% fat free microwave popcorn.  I drizzle 1t olive oil on mine (that healthy oil, you know!) and wow, it's good.  I also take the kids to McDonald's on Friday's after school and get a soft serve cone.  When DH and I were losing together with Deal-a-Meal before our wedding, we'd get soft serve McDonald's ice cream every night as a treat! That was pretty awesome. Back then they had chocolate ice cream at McD's as well.  

Time for me to head out to the airport in a minute here.  Have a great weekend everyone!  Whatever your weigh in says this week, be proud of the efforts you've made and keep on going!  See you all next week!


----------



## RutgersAlum

Holy smokes, I lost a couple pounds!!!    May that continue...

My kids (4 & 8) are a little surprised by my doing workout DVD's -- "Mom, are you training to be a strong Mom?"  LOL

QOTD:  I sure do treat myself every day!  With a cup of low fat frozen yogurt :

Michele/Rutgers


----------



## tigger813

RutgersAlum said:


> Holy smokes, I lost a couple pounds!!!    May that continue...
> 
> My kids (4 & 8) are a little surprised by my doing workout DVD's -- "Mom, are you training to be a strong Mom?"  LOL
> 
> QOTD:  I sure do treat myself every day!  With a cup of low fat frozen yogurt :
> 
> Michele/Rutgers



WooHOO! Congrats!


----------



## debf

QOTD:
I don't treat myself everday,but sometimes if I make DS an ice cream cone I will lick the spoon. I will have some kind of treat during the weekend. Not really sure what I'm craving. I love chips but have no control with portion size so I just stay away from them. We're going skiing tomorrow night so maybe I'll get hot chocolate in the lodge. I'm sure it's not the low cal kind.
Good luck to everyone on the weigh in. I'm waiting for DD to get out of MY bathroom so I can weigh myself.

Deb


----------



## jenanderson

QOTD: Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?

It was funny that you should ask.  Last night I decided that I don't want to feel like I can't have my M&Ms when I am dieting.  I always have a couple of points left at the end of the night (doing WW) for a snack and I realized that I am okay with using 1 point to have a couple M&Ms.  It made me so happy to have the chocolate.  So, my treat will continue to be my 10 M&Ms if I have done a good job during the day.



tigger813 said:


> My special treat is usually a handful of M&Ms but we are currently out so I had 2 mini Hershey Bars last night. Earning a special treat each day has really gotten me to stay OP and continue to work hard. When I used to diet I felt deprived but now I know that if I work hard and watch what I eat during the day it's ok to reward myself!



Tracey - I loved reading this!  First of all I love M&Ms too but this is exactly what I learned this week...I am not going to deprive myself of a small special treat each day. 



corinnak said:


> Time for me to head out to the airport in a minute here.  Have a great weekend everyone!  Whatever your weigh in says this week, be proud of the efforts you've made and keep on going!  See you all next week!



Good Luck!



RutgersAlum said:


> Holy smokes, I lost a couple pounds!!!    May that continue...
> 
> My kids (4 & 8) are a little surprised by my doing workout DVD's -- "Mom, are you training to be a strong Mom?"  LOL
> 
> Michele/Rutgers



Congratulations on losing the pounds!!!


----------



## pakaramom

tigger813 said:


> I got the seasoning packet at the grocery store. Sun Bird is the brand. I just cut up the chicken, coat it in flour, fry it in some light olive oil, mix in the seasoning with sugar, lite soy sauce and water. DD1 is very picky and loves it. We had it on egg noodles last night though we usually have it on white or brown rice. So not completely homemade but a lot cheaper than take out.



Looks homemade to me!  I'll have to track down the seasoning packet - DH really loves General Gaus and there's really no good Chinese food out here.  Although I heard there's a good one in Concord and will have to go try it out.


QOTD:  I really enjoy a glass of wine while watching tv or reading after the kids are in bed.  I do limit it to 3 glasses a week!


----------



## Jordans_Mommie

QOTD: I treat myself with Swedish fish.  I love them sooo much! 
I only allow myself to have them at work and only after I have eaten everything that I brought from home.


----------



## Sabrina_Mouse

Hi everyone!

I'm down 1 lb this week which is good considering that I haven't started an exercise routine yet.

I hope everyone else is down this week too.

QOTD:  I like to have choco covered pretzels (the small ones).  I only have 3 and that's it.

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!

Sabrina


----------



## mikamah

My computer is back!!!!!!


ShortyNBug said:


> For all of you wii fit plus users.....
> 
> Do you count it as part of your workout?  Like record your calories burned from it?  I have been even though I beat myself up over it all night.  I have the, "your heart rate isn't up, you don't break a sweat, it's not REALLY working out" thing running through my head.  I always make sure I do something else but now I find myslef wanting to get done sooner so I can get to something easier.  So should I truely count it?  I set up a nice strength training circuit last night and it went strsight from one exercise to the next so it was really nice.  I feel it in my core and stuff when I do those things.  I just don't know if I should count it?  I think I'm over thinking it.
> 
> That said, I love my Wii fit.  I just look at it more like a game and I'm having a hard time thinking of it as a workout.  Help me out.  It's not like the Biggest Loser game where I feel it more, like a workout dvd.  I don't know. Tell me your feelings.


I have the wii fit original, and i do count it toward my exercise time, and doing ww, will count it as activity points.  If it's the aerobics, I usually count it as moderate exercise, if it's the balance/ strength, as light exercise as far as points go.  For me, it's movement and I'm not on the couch, so that's a positive. 
A question for those with the wii fit plus, did you have the regular first, and is it much better than the regular wii fit?  Am I understanding that it monitors your pulse rate?   Thanks.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?


 Welcome Coach tracey!!!  I thought of you this morning as I hit the snooze alarm, but you stuck in my brain and I did get up and do 30 min on the wii fit.  I was planning on 60, but I'll do the other 30 tonight.  

I definitely treat myself too much.  Guess that's why I'm here.  When I'm totally on, I'll usually have a ww ice cream bar in the evening as a treat.  I also like the ff french vanilla creamer in my coffee every  morning.  I had gone to skim milk and splenda, but enjoy the creamer more, and find it worth the points.    

Yesterdays' qotd- I learned this week, that I need to be more conscious of my vegie intake.  I looked through my tracker, and only had 2 vegies on 3 days this week.  I thougth it had been more, but I had more fruit every day.  I also learned that I really love my dis time in the mornings, and am so happy to have my computer back, and it hasn't frozen up once!!  I figured I'd read the past 5 pages and then post, but it looks like I'll be able to read further.  Yay!!  

I am down .6 this week, and like I said, looking back on my tracker for the week, am happy.  I was over points a bit, and some of my food choices weren't the best, so am happy with a loss.  Plus a loss is a loss and deserves to be celebrated.  

Thanks to Lisa for coaching last week, dona for the cow and Shannon for being our weight keeper.  

Good luck to everyone on your weighins.  Dont give up if you don't see a number you want to see.  Patience and persistence is needed in this journey.  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## tigger813

pakaramom said:


> Looks homemade to me!  I'll have to track down the seasoning packet - DH really loves General Gaus and there's really no good Chinese food out here.  Although I heard there's a good one in Concord and will have to go try it out.
> 
> 
> QOTD:  I really enjoy a glass of wine while watching tv or reading after the kids are in bed.  I do limit it to 3 glasses a week!





We go to Makaha in Acton on 119/A! We love their General Gau's without broccoli! We've been going there for like 15 years! Have you gone to Oriental Delight in Maynard? We like their lunch buffet though we haven't been in awhile. Big selection. 

They have the packet at Market Basket. May have it at Stop and Shop in the Oriental Food aisle!

Snowing here now! Think I will head to Market Basket after dropping DD2 off at preschool!


----------



## NCRedding

As I expected, since I haven't been totally committed to WW this week, my weight stayed the same.  

QOTD:  I don't have a treat to reward myself.  I'm one of those people who if I get started, I can't seem to stop.  I might try to treat myself to 3 tootsie roll midgets, but find that I have eaten 12 instead.  I do have rewards planned for reaching certain goals, but don't reward myself daily...maybe I should try to find something that works.

Looking forward to hearing success stories this week from all you "losers".


----------



## tigger813

Woohoo! Down 4.8 this week! Can't believe since I didn't really start until Monday with my routine!

Snowing lightly here now. Off to the grocery store either this morning or this afternoon to pick up things for the weekend!

I'm loving reading everyone's response!

Good girl, LuvBaloo! I made it through both workouts though Jillian was really a killer this morning and I had a bit of trouble making it through the 30 min WATP but I made it!


----------



## lisah0711

Poohlove said:


> i just wanted to day hi - I am new to the challenge, as of today.  My goal is to lose 30lbs during the challenge - 20 being before March 3rd when we take our trip to Disney.  I too would like to be in more of my family's pics and I ultimatly want to feel better.
> 
> I have a whole closet brimming full of clothes that do not fit me and I refuse to graduate to a bigger size.  When I lose the weight that I want to lose it will be like getting a whole new wardrobe
> 
> Best of luck to everyone - I am looking forward to sharing this journey with all of you!!!



 Poohlove!

And  to our other new members today:  *Seanaci* and shellynn24!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



princessbride6205 said:


> Thanks for the support. I do take walks at my lunch hour and enjoy doing workouts at home. But my running/jogging workouts I don't think I can get in during the day. I'll try my new plan that you guys helped me with - 1 weekend run, 1 after DD's bedtime, and 1 evening (DH to do bedtime). It's so funny that after I was feeling so guilty today, as soon as dinner was over, DH announces he's going to the gym. He was there from 7pm until after DD went to bed. *Oh, to be a dad, and not have mommy guilt*!



It's that same trait that lets you not notice messes or poopy diapers!  



tigger813 said:


> Good morning Losers and Maintainers!
> 
> I'm Tracey and I'll be your coach this week! I'm very excited! This is my 2nd BL Challenge. I finished 2nd last time and am off to a good start this time.
> 
> QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?



Yes, I have a treat every day.  I think it's important to build them in since this is a lifestyle change and not a diet!    They change from day to day.  It might be a beer or a glass of wine.  It might be a trip to Starbuck's.  Last night it was a York Peppermint pattie -- one of the little ones and it tasted so good!  



Jordans_Mommie said:


> QOTD: I treat myself with Swedish fish.  I love them sooo much!
> I only allow myself to have them at work and only after I have eaten everything that I brought from home.



I had to go look online to see what a Swedish fish was!  



mikamah said:


> My computer is back!!!!!!



!  So glad you got your computer back!  We missed you!  

I am very happy to report that I am down 4 pounds this week!    3 more and I will be back to prevacation weight.  That gets me my 15 pound clippie back.  Next stop 20 pound clippie!  

Please be sure that PM those weights to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to donac!

*There is a link for the COW in this post so you can easily find out what the COW is each week.*

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34801182&postcount=4

Thanks to LuvBaloo our weightkeeper and donac keeper of the COW!

And thanks to tigger813 our coach this week!


----------



## LegoMom3

Down a pound this week!!.....


Considering the week I've had, that's great progress!  


I have a lot going on in my family right now and won't be able to post here as often as I'd like, but to the powers-that-be, I'll still be sending in my weekly weigh-in on Fridays.  I'll be silent, but here!



Great job so far everyone!!

.


----------



## jenanderson

I am so excited...I had to weigh in this morning and I am down 3.5 pounds!  I knew that I had been very faithful about logging EVERYTHING that went into my mouth and I followed my WW points very carefully...looks like the hard work paid off!

Have a great Friday everyone!
Jen


----------



## tea pot

*Woo Hoo Down 6 lbs *
I can't believe it and it's because of all of YOU !!!!
Really every time I was tempted to just go off a little I would think of all of you guys and your stories and support and I made it through. 

Thanks Thanks again. Now I really feel that I just might finally do it! 

P.S.
PAGE 50 !!! Boy do I need to catch up


----------



## lecach

I'm so excited! I actually lost this week. The combination of increasing my water intake, working out every morning on Wii Fit Plus and sticking (mostly) to my WW points seems to be working. I might actually reach my goal before our cruise in April! 

QOTD: What do I treat myself with? A piece of toffee from Trader Joes that is dipped in chocolate and rolled in nuts. It's so yummy - but I only do it occasionally.


----------



## jbm02

Poohlove said:


> i just wanted to day hi - I am new to the challenge, as of today.  My goal is to lose 30lbs during the challenge - 20 being before March 3rd when we take our trip to Disney.  I too would like to be in more of my family's pics and I ultimatly want to feel better.
> 
> I have a whole closet brimming full of clothes that do not fit me and I refuse to graduate to a bigger size.  When I lose the weight that I want to lose it will be like getting a whole new wardrobe
> 
> Best of luck to everyone - I am looking forward to sharing this journey with all of you!!!



Hi Pooh!!  We sound like the same person - I'm trying to lose 30 and am typically hiding behind my daughter so that my lower body is not present in any family pictures! Unfortunately, I DON'T have a trip to WDW in March to look forward to!  LOL  My closet is brimming with clothes waiting for me to find them again.  I'm just afraid that when I finally fit in them, I'll realize that they are hopelessly out of style...thinking shoulder pads and god knows what else.   

Princessbride (sorry, the quote didn't work!), I know exactly how you feel.  When my kids were younger, the moms with older kids in my neighborhood were able to get together after dinner for a work out but with little kids and a DH who was then working nights, I was left out.  I did alot of Pilates then because I could do it quietly when the kids went to bed (no DVDs with light sleepers!).  And when I came back from Iraq, it was a long time before my DD  would let me out of her sight without crying and hanging onto me.  The guilt just eats you up.  Things get better, I promise.  I know that I am lucky right now that my schedule accommodates my working out - and I don't take it for granted.  



tigger813 said:


> Good morning Losers and Maintainers!
> 
> I'm Tracey and I'll be your coach this week! I'm very excited! This is my 2nd BL Challenge. I finished 2nd last time and am off to a good start this time.
> 
> QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?
> 
> My special treat is usually a handful of M&Ms but we are currently out so I had 2 mini Hershey Bars last night. Earning a special treat each day has really gotten me to stay OP and continue to work hard. When I used to diet I felt deprived but now I know that if I work hard and watch what I eat during the day it's ok to reward myself!
> 
> As Tigger would say "TaTa for Now"



I HAVE to treat myself or I feel deprived, then I get resentful, then I eat everything in sight.  I'm working on it but right now that's where I am.  So, I allow myself one 6 oz glass of diet pepsi each day (looove that fizz!!) and 12 small pretzels as soon as I get home from work for my "mommy-decompression" time.  Ten minutes just to sit quietly or check emails, etc.  Sean and the kids know that they will get the hairy eyeball if they interrupt this time.  I promise, as soon as it is over I can multi-task with the best of them.  But there is something about that 10 minutes that is just sitting stilll, doing nothing especially productive...  

Tracy, is it okay to ask where in MA you are?  I'm near Albany NY but went to school in RI - and practically everyone there was from MA! I have friends all over that state.  

I did pretty well with the COW - got water in every day and while I was not as successful with the veggies, the act of trying to get more in made me more cognizant of how little veggies I was eating before.  And I definitely ate more veggies tan I normally would.  So while I might not win this week's COW (do you have a weekly winner? this is my first time with this!), I know that I have won something for myself.

And - drum roll puh-leeze - I LOST!!  WOOOHOO.  I put on a few pounds over the holidays and am now back to my pre-Christmas weight.  It also puts me out of the 160s (forever, I hope.  Yikes.  Don't even want to think about maintenance issues, when I eventually get to them...)    I have typically had a really really hard time losing, especially when, like now, I incorporated lifting into my exercise routine.  So I am glad that I am off to a good start for me.  I know it will slow down to a trickle at some point so I am happy for the first push.

Have a great second week everyone!! (...yup, snowing here too.  But only 2 - 3 inches is expected so no closures, no delays...)
Jude


----------



## kimwim8

YAY! Down 3.2! Which is really great, considering I didn't actually start paying attention til Monday. 

As far as treating myself....not sure that I do that too much when "on plan", but I guess I have some wine if I get out with the girls, so that's what I look forward to, while being strict the rest of the time.


----------



## lisah0711

tea pot said:


> *Woo Hoo Down 6 lbs *
> I can't believe it and it's because of all of YOU !!!!
> Really every time I was tempted to just go off a little I would think of all of you guys and your stories and support and I made it through.
> 
> Thanks Thanks again. Now I really feel that I just might finally do it!
> 
> P.S.
> PAGE 50 !!! Boy do I need to catch up



 tea pot!


----------



## lmhall2000

I'm down 4 pounds, it would have been more, I feel awfully bloated today, had a celebratory dinner for closing on our other house that has been for sale for 30 months!!! Plus dh's birthday dinner on Wednesday...so two days of eating rich stuff I normally don't leaves me bloated..but I have walked 4 miles every day except 2 where I only walked 2 miles because I had a fever and a cold...the walking actually made me breathe easier but I didn't want to push it...

So back to my plan of 4 miles a day and trying to stick under 1500 calories, managed that 5 out of 7 days and lost 4 pounds...so hoping next week I can manage it every day!

Tara

Thanks to all the COW and QOTD and weight keepers!!
I really try not to reward myself, other than the cruise at the end of this challenge...if I reward myself with food I get into an awful mess with not eating certain things makes me feel deprived...so I just use food as fuel and eat off list on special occasions like birthdays and selling homes!


----------



## DisFam95

Good job everyone!!!! 

I'm down 1.6 today but was down more yesterday..I think eating out even though it was healthy (i thought) all the sodium and seasoning really hits.  I did an hour on the treadmill 5x this week. 

I'm not going to get too frustrated.  I did my best with what I had for the week.  Hey I'm down right.

I've got my workout clothes on ready for after morning school drop-off!

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Poohlove

I hear ya JBM02!  I have a ton of clothes some of which will not be in style anymore I am sure - but I just want to be able to get my butt back into those clothes once before I pass them on !!!  Some of the clothes still have the tags on them not because I bought them thinking "I will be that size again someday" but because thought that I was that size and when I tried them on at home it turned out I was bigger than I thought.  I will not let those clothes beat me so I kept them!!!

I have been at my all time high (not pregnant) since about October and I decided to wait until after the holidays to begin a diet, sorry lifestyle change,  so that I would not feel defeated right off the bat.  At the start I weighed 174.6 on 1/3 and over the last week have come down to 170.4 this morning.  I am very happy with that.  

My goal during this challenge is to lose 30lbs but I want to lose about 55 in total.  I really don't have a goal weight in mind, more a size and a healthier body.  I figure once I lose the 30 then I will re-evaluate the total lbs. that I want to lose.


----------



## MelanieC

I lost 3 pounds this week - I'm very happy with it since my scale was only down .2 -.6 all week and then last night - Woosh!  I was feeling sort of sad all week that with all the exercise and eating right that it wasn't moving.  I'm so glad it finally moved.


----------



## wezee

QOTD: DO I treat myself???
When I'm in serious diet mode....I like to limit my treats to once a week....if I record a loss by Friday. If I'm not in diet mode.....I love cubes of cheese (only a cuople at a time).

As of this morning I lost 3lbs. since Monday. Writing down my WW pts. and the workouts have really helped this week.    So, tonight I will treat myself with a glass of wine and a couple of cubes of my favorite cheese.
Congrats to all, keep up the good work.  Wezee aka Terri


----------



## TammyNC

Thanks Lisa for coaching this past week and looking forward to Tracey for the upcoming week!!

I was down 1 pound this morning and will take it. I know it could be more if I'd focused harder but I am thankful for it and will work for a little larger number next week. Slow and steady.

WTG everyone on the WI's so far this morning!!!



tigger813 said:


> Good morning Losers and Maintainers!
> 
> I'm Tracey and I'll be your coach this week! I'm very excited! This is my 2nd BL Challenge. I finished 2nd last time and am off to a good start this time.
> 
> QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?




I don't really have a treat that I look forward to having even in a small portion. I won't however deprive myself if someone has a birthday with cake, etc. I will have a very small portion and not feel bad if I have been doing good prior to that time.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Up 0.9 this week, the last of the holiday treats to start the week got me in the end.  But I did get the exercise in 4 of the 7 days, and will continue on the good path to get a loss next week1



tigger813 said:


> Good morning Losers and Maintainers!
> 
> I'm Tracey and I'll be your coach this week! I'm very excited! This is my 2nd BL Challenge. I finished 2nd last time and am off to a good start this time.
> 
> QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?[/COLOR"




no specific treat, but I usually make sure to eat foods I like 



mikamah said:


> My computer is back!!!!!!
> I have the wii fit original, and i do count it toward my exercise time, and doing ww, will count it as activity points.  If it's the aerobics, I usually count it as moderate exercise, if it's the balance/ strength, as light exercise as far as points go.  For me, it's movement and I'm not on the couch, so that's a positive.
> A question for those with the wii fit plus, did you have the regular first, and is it much better than the regular wii fit?  Am I understanding that it monitors your pulse rate?   Thanks.



Got WiiFitPlus for Christmas.  I like it better.  It doesn't do pulse rate, but its got some exercise routines built in so you can do a bunch of things in a row without having to pick each one.  Also it has some new exercises which I really like.  The cycling I enjoy and its one that can goes longer


----------



## tigger813

jenanderson said:


> I am so excited...I had to weigh in this morning and I am down 3.5 pounds!  I knew that I had been very faithful about logging EVERYTHING that went into my mouth and I followed my WW points very carefully...looks like the hard work paid off!
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone!
> Jen



Good for you jen!


----------



## tigger813

tea pot said:


> *Woo Hoo Down 6 lbs *
> I can't believe it and it's because of all of YOU !!!!
> Really every time I was tempted to just go off a little I would think of all of you guys and your stories and support and I made it through.
> 
> Thanks Thanks again. Now I really feel that I just might finally do it!
> 
> P.S.
> PAGE 50 !!! Boy do I need to catch up



That's awesome! I lost 4.8!

Where in MA are you? I'm in Littleton!


----------



## tigger813

jbm02 said:


> Tracy, is it okay to ask where in MA you are?  I'm near Albany NY but went to school in RI - and practically everyone there was from MA! I have friends all over that state.



I'm in Littleton but grew up in West Boylston. DH is from Saugus.


----------



## tigger813

wezee said:


> QOTD: DO I treat myself???
> When I'm in serious diet mode....I like to limit my treats to once a week....if I record a loss by Friday. If I'm not in diet mode.....I love cubes of cheese (only a cuople at a time).
> 
> As of this morning I lost 3lbs. since Monday. Writing down my WW pts. and the workouts have really helped this week.    So, tonight I will treat myself with a glass of wine and a couple of cubes of my favorite cheese.
> Congrats to all, keep up the good work.  Wezee aka Terri



Great job, Terri!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I did pretty good this week despite having a mommy's night play date yesterday.    I treated myself to 2 Margaritas with my extra WW points.   I am up a little from that but still managed to loose 3.5 this week.  

QOTD - I always save 3-5 points on WW to have either popcorn or a ice cream treat from WW each night along with my hot chocolate in my Kuerig.  Mmmm


----------



## tigger813

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I did pretty good this week despite having a mommy's night play date yesterday.    I treated myself to 2 Margaritas with my extra WW points.   I am up a little from that but still managed to loose 3.5 this week.
> 
> QOTD - I always save 3-5 points on WW to have either popcorn or a ice cream treat from WW each night along with my hot chocolate in my Kuerig.  Mmmm



Good for you! I'm looking forward to having 1 or 2 of those on Sunday during the Pats game!


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> Dh and I have an older son who moved back after college and younger one is off to college so I thought we were going to have that problem also. Older son sometimes goes out with friends or meets up with his girlfriend so he is not always home. I really have made an effort to eat at home.  I just have to have something simple in the freezer or the closet to make on a night I don't want to cook.  I do sit down once a week and try to make up a sketchy menu.  Dh did get me a big Cooking Light cookbook for Christmas. I haven't tried any recipes yet but I plan to do so next week.  He also gave me Prevention's Slow Cooker Recipe book.  I will definitely try one of those on Sunday.
> 
> Good luck everyone who is getting snow tonight.  We are supposed to get an inch or two on Thursday night but that isn't enough to get us a snow day.
> 
> Very busy this afternoon.  I threw out some things.  I baked the rest of the cookie dough that was in the freezer to bring into school tomorrow so that is out of the house as of tomorrow.
> 
> I guess I was really busy this afternoon because when I sat down to DIS I was at 15000 steps for the day.  I am still in shock about this.  But I am very tired this evening so I guess I did put in the steps.  I want to go to bed but then I would be up at 2 in the morning.



Just saying Hi!  Get those cookies out the house!!



cclovesdis said:


> Good day today. Still need to log into eTools and find out how well I did, but I've earned so many APs this week, that I still have at least 35 "extra" points to use if I need to do so. Today was supposed to be my off day for exercise, but I went to the gym anyway and used the TM to burn a quick 100 calories. Nothing major, but still enough for an "off day." I also got in over 6,500 steps without the TM. Tomorrow, I'm hoping for at least the same, but it's supposed to be a sitting day at work, so I doubt it'll happen. That's ok. Anything is better than nothing. I have to remember to keep telling myself that.
> 
> QOTD: My short-term goal is to reach 32 pounds lost. That would be my highest loss since I joined WW in Sept. 08. I have about 3 pounds to go to reach that. I've been working on this goal for about a year now, so I think it's time I achieve it.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!



ANY exercise is better than NO exercise.  But remember, you still need a day off at least every 7-10 days to let your body rebuild and recover muscle tissue.  



Leader of the Club said:


> No exercise at all day. I had a doctor appointment and she recommended surgery--yuck! Got my monthly--yeah, I know TMI! So I just feel drained. I came home and ate half a bag of mini marshmallows. I suppose it could have been worse, I could have eaten the whole bag!
> 
> My DS5 has a swim lesson tomorrow at 10:00. We'll just leave the house early and I'll exercise before his lesson.
> 
> Oh, and the only thing I will eat from Panera from now on is a bagel with low-fat cream cheese!



Sorry to hear you will need surgery.  Keep us updated so we can send PD and prayers out for you!  And btw, marshmallows are a LOWFAT food!!  

I'm lucky I have never been interested in Panera.  I have a few family members who LOVE it and visit a lot (including my super-skinny, super health-conscious SIL), but I'm not a big fan.  Plus DS has a nut allergy and they use a lot of nuts there, so we avoid the place for safety sake. 



corinnak said:


> One more invitation to everyone to come join the Biggest Loser Show Chit-Chat thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2287356&page=11
> 
> 
> QOTD (Question of the Day) is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?
> 
> 
> Right now, all I can really focus on is the half marathon on Saturday.  I am eating and training and thinking with that goal in mind for a few more days.  I can't think about the number on the scale too much this week.  So long as I stay under goal weight, I am good.    Which is not to say that I'm not trying to lose this week, but I feel like the number is just not the most important thing right now.  I'm weighing in and sending my weight to Shannon tomorrow since I am leaving early Friday.
> 
> The other smaller goal is this:  Don't go to WDW and eat like crazy and come back with pounds to lose.  It's totally doable, but is not what you'd call guaranteed.  I am travelling with people who live to eat.  We will be there 3 nights.  They have 5 table service reservations.  Sensibly enough, I don't think I'm joining them for any of them.  I'm also, perhaps foolishly, signed up for the WISH Illuminations Dessert Party.  My thinking on that one:  Great to spend time with WISH people, awesome to have access to an amazing location for watching Illuminations.  There will be fruit, as well as chocolatey things.  I am not worried about this, just thinking ahead.
> 
> The thing I have learned about eating while travelling, whether it be at Disney or elsewhere is that the question is not what do they have that I might WANT to eat, but rather how can I get what I NEED to eat.  I had this revelation in the POP Century Food Court in October when I was there for the Race for the Taste.  It was my last morning and I needed breakfast before I headed off to the airport.  They had scrambled eggs.  They had pancakes and waffles.  They had...maybe some kind of breakfast pizza?  But at home I always eat oatmeal for breakfast.  Food Court oatmeal is never the best, but I did ultimately decide that it was the best OPTION for me that day.  And you know, it wasn't bad.  It didn't make my soul sing, but it didn't really need to, you know?
> 
> 
> When I first started running, I felt guilty about doing it when my kids were home.  Sometimes I'd bring my DS downstairs with me and we'd watch Scooby Doo while I was on the treadmill so he wouldn't be unsupervised upstairs.  Well, that boy now jogs around the house "for exercise," he said, when I asked him about it.   And just the other day, he said to me "Mama, when can I run a half marathon with you?"  It's a ways off, but he already has fitness aspirations - I had absolutely no fitness aspirations until the age of 33!    The things we do influence them, and it sounds like you're doing a great job for BOTH of you.
> 
> (OK - sheepishly climbing off of my soapbox...)



NICE job thinking ahead about the food at WDW.  I had to really think ahead when we went down a few years ago.  I was just at the start of my new lifestyle change and I was trying to not totally sabotage myself.  It was hard several times to eat salads, fruits, and veggies while the others were enjoying pizza, burgers, bbq, etc.  But you know what???  Right now I don't really remember what I missed.... what I remember most is coming home at a decent weight and not feeling like a COW!!  That was a great feeling, being able to MAINTAIN SOME SORT OF CONTROL!  

I love the story about your son.  Even if it is hard for us to eat right and exercise when we think about doing it for ourselves, if we think about doing it as an example for our children, sometimes it becomes easier.  It is SO important to teach our children these healthy habits that we are trying to teach ourselves, if for no other reason so that they won't end up in this same situation when they are adults!!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Hope all of you in the crazy snow areas are doing okay.  We have been stuck in the COLD weather, which sucks but does mean little to no snow fall, and what we've got is staying white and pretty.
> 
> Got 60minutes in tonight again for exercise.  And I made it through the crazy start of the week with kids activities now its a couple of days of just going to work, pick the kids up and come home!
> 
> Tomorrow DD8yo is cooking cake and supper to earn a Brownies badge.  She's excited about it, and I have planned to have mostly spinach salad for lunch since her dinner choice was hot dogs with salad, and she's baking a chocolate cake for dessert.  Small piece will fit into my points!



Glad you will be able to fit in your DD's dinner.  She would be disappointed if Mom wasn't able/willing to eat her special meal!  Sometimes it is just a sacrifice we need to make.  




AlreadyexcitedGrammy said:


> Hello BL #9ers!
> 
> I am late in signing up, but hoping, better late than never applies
> 
> bio- 61 yrs old - married 42 yrs - single DS and our DD is ohMom (molli/mod) her FAB DH and our 2 DGD's and according to our older DGD we are "greatgrandparents" to their dogs........ now that moniker makes me feel REALLY old - lol!
> 
> Recently, (Nov 30th) DH and I retired from our day jobs - WOOHOO - and so now is the time to put away the excuses of ... (fill in the blank - I'm sure I have used it!) and just "do it" - so here I am and ready to go - again....
> 
> Actually, have been doing okay this past week and have my "head" back into the healthier choices and exercise routine and a buddy system - now the missing part is being here to join with all of YOU to encourage one another!
> 
> oh - yes- a lot of new names now to me but also alot of "ol" friends too - let's do this TOGETHER!!!
> 
> off to send my starting weight from last Friday - don't want to miss the first week WI  goal  is 20 lbs but I really would like "more" I will take 20!
> 
> and then off to the treadmill ......



Welcome, welcome, welcome!!



TAKitty said:


> I have been working hard all week and I think I have gained weight! So sad...



Please don't be discouraged.  Sometimes the scale doesn't show what we think it should.  Keep plugging along and it will show up next week!  Flush out the sodium, keep up your water and exercise, and it will help.



jennz said:


> Thanks auntelynne and pjilla and corrina and everyone who has given me ways to change my outlook on exercising from guilt to a blessing for myself and my family!!  You guys are so supportive and awesome!   I'm planning to do the couch2-5k once I get a little stronger, and now dd and dh are doing it to, and we're all going to run in a 5k in May!



You are all training together??!  I am so envious.  What a neat goal to have as a family!!  That should be a huge motivator for ALL of you!!





Rose&Mike said:


> Q of the D--I learned or actually remembered, that I really like how I feel after I exercise. I need to keep reminding myself that on the days that I don't want to workout. I also learned, I can drink 6 glasses of water a day. Boy, it was hard at first. And yesterday I only had one glass of hot tea, so drinking more water has helped me cut back on the caffeine and stay off the diet coke!
> 
> The potato chips are really calling me today. I wouldn't even have them in the house, but DS asked for some yesterday and he goes back to college Saturday, so I thought I could make it through 3 days. I had a string cheese which seemed to help for the time being. Potato chips are the one thing I cannot portion control. Eating one does not help and I just want more. I just need to make it until Saturday!
> 
> I did the treadmill this morning, and now I'm waiting for the snow to stop so I can go shovel.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! I love reading what everyone is up to!



Potato chips also call my name.  Regular chips used to be a problem, but I have learned that I like the baked chips as well.... but I also have trouble with portion control with them.  For the  most part I will buy myself a small bag when I buy a sandwich at Subway and that will be it.  If I buy the full size bag it seems to disappear in no time.  I am cheap, and it is difficult for me to fork over the increased $$ for the tiny bag at Subway, but it is worth it in the end.   I thought I had found a healthier alternative to chips that I love.  Terra brand sweet potato chips (and beet chips and a few of their other chips) are really delicious... but nothing LOW FAT about them and I have even LESS control because they are so YUMMY!  Twice recently I thought I could control them and ended up eating an entire bag in a day (or even in an hour  ).  I will NOT be bringing them into the house again any time soon.  And I haven't found those in single serve bags.  I feel your pain.



wezee said:


> QOTD, what have I learned??????  I naturally eat lots of vegies every day and that I hate drinking water.  I guess I have known these two facts for awhile, but this past week has reminded me, especially about the water!
> Also.....I have learned that when I'm in diet mode, friends and family really don't need or want to hear about it.




You know what... you are right about the friends/family not wanting to hear it.  But it is tough.... especially if you are excited about a new exercise program or about a weight loss.  Sometimes they don't want to hear it out of GUILT because maybe they feel that THEY should be trying to get healthier. And maybe they are envious/jealous. But the folks that REALLY love you should be celebrating with you (at least, occasionally).  

If you don't have any RL friends/family to talk about this with and celebrate it with, come find us!!  We are always happy to talk.



princessbride6205 said:


> Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?
> 1. The support in this thread is really helpful. Sometimes I participate a lot on the thread, sometimes just a little...but I know that when I visit more often I stay on plan better.
> 2. I can still exercise when I'm not feeling my best or have little time. I've got a bit of a head cold, but not bad enough to keep me from work, why should it keep me from exercise? Last night I was discouraged how late it was by the time I was getting out of the house to the gym. I made the choice to still workout despite the late hour and not feeling my best. I took it relatively easy and shortened my usual workout, but at least I got moving.
> 
> One other healthy eating tip I've adopted for the winter - vegetable soups! Here in Minnesota I think our temps have been above freezing only 2 days since the beginning of December, so I crave lots of warm comfort foods. I usually make the soup my meal, along with a roll or something as a side. But I heard on a TV cooking show that people who eat a small bowl of vegetable soup before a meal lose weight.
> 
> I know we're not supposed to feel guilty about taking time away from our families to exercise, but I need some advice. My DD is 2 and cries every time I go to the gym, leaving her with DH. DH and I both work full time and have moderately long commutes, so we're away from DD over 50 hours a week. She's definitely a mommy's girl. Once I get home in the evenings we only have 2 hours until bedtime. We usually eat dinner, then have some play time, then the whole bedtime routine, ending around 8:30pm. A few days a week I try to get to the gym by 8pm and DD bawls. I feel awful because we don't get to spend that much time with her as it is, and I'm shortening it. Also, it's hard to know if DD is just upset because she's not getting her way or if she really does need more Mommy time. I've been thinking about trying to work out in the mornings, but I'm really a night owl and I'm not sure I could stick with getting up over an hour before the sun! I don't mind working out at home a few days, but I really want to get my jogs in 3x a week. Any ideas or advice?



Another "veggie" thing that might help curb your appetite is V-8 juice or Bolthouse Farms Vedge juice (similar to V-8 but sold in the produce department and has a fresher taste, IMHO), or just plain old tomato juice.  This might be a good alternative for when it gets warmer and a bowl of soup isn't so appealing.  Or when you are in a hurry and don't have the time to make a soup.  



*Seanaci* said:


> Is it to late to join? If not, I'm on the Loser list.



Glad to have you aboard!  Welcome!  Tell us a little about you!!



shellynn24 said:


> Would it be ok if I join?  I need to be accountable in order to be successful!



Nice to have new faces here!  Introduce yourself!



maiziezoe said:


> Happy snowy afternoon!!
> 
> We've gotten about 6 inches of snow so far today and it isn't showing any signs of stopping. All the schools in our area were canceled except our district. They let the kids out 15 minutes early. So odd.
> 
> I did an hour of step aerobics today. My daughter just gave me an old pedometer that she found in her room. Exciting!!
> 
> I've made a new goal for myself. I want to be in more of our family pictures. I homeschool my kids and we are talking about the book _Brown Bear, Brown Bear_... I was looking for a picture of myself for the end of the book they made and I couldn't find any from the last 2 years. So, my new goal is to be IN the pictures... not taking the pictures when we go on our cruise in December.
> 
> *Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*
> 
> I have learned that there are foods that I thought were "healthy" that really are not all that "healthy". For example: Cottage Cheese.



I know what you mean about the pictures.  But get in them NOW!  If your family (heaven forbid) lost you suddenly, would they care about how much you weighed in the pictures... or would they just be sad if there were NO pictures??  I need to keep reminding myself of that, although I will be the first to admit that it is MUCH easier to be in the pictures when I am at a healthy weight!!



jbm02 said:


> ...not to neglect drinking water!! If it wasn't for this week's COW, I don't know if I would have made as big an effort on this.  Now it will be part of my routine.  I just wish I was as successful in getting 2 veggies a day in.
> 
> This is my first time with this thread.  I am curious, some people have member/leader of red/blue/black team, etc as part of their identity.  Did you run it differently in previous threads?  Do you break us into teams at some point?...just wondering....



I think someone already answered, but JIK... during past BL challenges there have been teams.  Some folks just haven't deleted those team logos from their signatures.  



DisFam95 said:


> I've not been on the boards in several days and man am I behind!!!! Sorry have not read it all yet.
> 
> went out w/ my friends to celebrate a b-day of a friend and she picked a mexican restaurant...not a lot of healthy options!  I went w/ chicken fajitas and kept to the meat and veg, had the tiniest bit of cheese and thin thin layer of sour cream on the tortilla, no quac.  Most of my bad topping were still left on the dish.  No alcohol or dessert.  Took 2 spoons of queso and about 8 chips.  NOt bad since I have not been out for Mexican for  long time and all looked so good!
> 
> Going out on Saturday for another b-day lunch..not sure how that will go.  I hate having this feeling of not wanting to go and celebrate w/ my friends and family right when I want to get myself on track
> 
> Had a small moment of weakness just now.  Got McD's for the kids (darn Chipmunk toys) and ate almost 1/2 my youngest's small fries.  Oh well I'll skip my snack I usually have later.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm!  I'll try to get on the treadmill to make up for my extra fat today.  I can't kick this sore throat but I feel fine otherwise.



Eating out can be such a landmine!  And salads aren't always the best choice.  But avoiding most of the cheese and sour cream were definitely good choices.  For future reference, the guacamole would have been a healthier choice than the sour cream.  The healthy fats in avocado are important.  Of course, if you aren't a fan, then I understand why you skipped it.  

Maybe you can find out about the menu options for the restaurant you are going to this weekend and make a decision ahead of time.... preferrably when you aren't hungry!!  Good luck.



Poohlove said:


> i just wanted to day hi - I am new to the challenge, as of today.  My goal is to lose 30lbs during the challenge - 20 being before March 3rd when we take our trip to Disney.  I too would like to be in more of my family's pics and I ultimatly want to feel better.
> 
> I have a whole closet brimming full of clothes that do not fit me and I refuse to graduate to a bigger size.  When I lose the weight that I want to lose it will be like getting a whole new wardrobe
> 
> Best of luck to everyone - I am looking forward to sharing this journey with all of you!!!



Thanks for joining us!  We are always happy to have new "faces"!  The 20 pounds before March 3 might be tight, but definitely doable if you are diligent.  I'm envious about your trip to Disney!



pppiglet said:


> So I am eating better, but find that Lean Cuisines, Fat Free Snack Pack pudding, and some other low fat foods give me gas pains!
> 
> I had to work late the last 3 nights so no walking time.  We went out to dinner tonight and I did real well though.  Only had a shrimp soft taco, very small side salad, and water.  Skipped the rice, beans, and Pepsi.  I felt really good afterwards too.
> 
> Not looking forward to the weigh in tomorrow as I don't feel I've lost anything this week.



Some people are really sensitive to the additives and such that are in many packaged "diet" foods.  Fiber, fillers, artificial sweeteners, and fat substitutes can be really hard on the digestive tract.  DSIL can hardly touch the stuff.  Try avoid all that stuff for a while and see if it helps.  Plus if the foods have increased fiber, your body might not be used to it yet.  

Sorry you aren't looking forward to the weigh-in.  But DON'T skip it... it will only get harder next week, I guarantee it!  Use it as a moment to START FRESH.  




NCRedding said:


> As I expected, since I haven't been totally committed to WW this week, my weight stayed the same.
> 
> QOTD:  I don't have a treat to reward myself.  I'm one of those people who if I get started, I can't seem to stop.  I might try to treat myself to 3 tootsie roll midgets, but find that I have eaten 12 instead.  I do have rewards planned for reaching certain goals, but don't reward myself daily...maybe I should try to find something that works.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing success stories this week from all you "losers".



YOu know what.... many of us like our little treat/rewards.  But if you KNOW you can't control yourself, then you are doing the right thing by not having it around!  As I mentioned earlier about the sweet potato chips, I would LOVE to have them around to eat as an occasional treat.... but I have NO CONTROl once that bag is open.  So I just avoid them.  But there are some treats that still feel "special" that I can have around, like microwave popcorn, Skinny Cow cones, peanut butter.  Try to find something like that for yourself so that you don't have to feel deprived.  



lisah0711 said:


> :
> I am very happy to report that I am down 4 pounds this week!    3 more and I will be back to prevacation weight.  That gets me my 15 pound clippie back.  Next stop 20 pound clippie!



WOOHOO to you!  That clippie will look great on you!!  


Well good morning friends!!  

Today's QOTD is what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

Don't go 24 hours without checking this thread! It moves so quickly and takes FOREVER to get caught up with!!    Honestly.  I skipped checking in here yesterday morning when I was home because I figured I'd have time while I was waiting at the ski mountain for my kids last night.  Well, I ended up gabbing with some other moms and I never got on line at all yesterday.  SO NOT LIKE ME!!  I have been sitting here now for over an hour trying to catch up!! 

QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?

I do save a few points for an evening treat EVERY DAY.  But some things are "treat-ier" than others and I tend to save those for the weekends.  Most "regular" days my treats are things like microwave popcorn (Jollytime has a yummy caramel apple flavor.... sounds icky but is really good), Skinny Cow cones (3 pts, but SO worth it... but rarely more than one or two a week), McD's vanilla soft-serve cone, 100 calorie pack (Lorna Doones, Mr. Salty choc. covered pretzels are my favs).

Well... I am pleased to say that I am down 2.6 pounds.  I am still pretty far from my pre-Christmas weight, but since my official BL weigh-in only took place on Monday, I would say that 2.6 lbs. down  in 4 days is pretty good!!  

I am almost positive I will not be on here again until at least Sunday night or Monday morning.  DD has a swim meet with her HS tonight, and an away meet with her club team (at MIT in Boston) both Saturday and Sunday.  We may end up staying overnight in Boston, but I haven't decided yet. I will pack us up as if we are staying over, but if the meet ends early enough tomorow, I think we will head home for the night.  

I'm off to PM LuvBaloo with my weight before I forget!.........P


----------



## mandac

Yuck!  I am up 2 pounds this week   So Frustrating.  Hopefully those are quick to come off.  I don't want to start another year by saying I will lose weight and gaining instead.  I have done that too much.  

I haven't been peeking in this thread, but I am going to subscribe today and hopefully you all can inspire me (or at least help me not feel so bad about doing badly).  I know the only real failure is when you give up, so I will be back out there jogging tomorrow (have dinner plans with DH's family tonight )  I am tracking my food and activity.  Something has got to give!


----------



## wezee

This thread moves so fast, I find I keep up much better if I just keep it downsized on my computer at home and work, then check it every 1/2hr or so.
I am really impressed with the amount of weight lost in the first week, by so many.  It really gives me incentive to try my best to stay the course and hopefully continue to be able to include myself in the "minus column".


----------



## disney_mommy

Well, I haven't gained or lost.  I was really on a roll with my walking training for the Princess, then I went for a walk one night when it was below freezing and it was miserable and took me forever to warm up again.  Ever since then, I can't seem to get back out there.  I could go to the Y, but it seems like so much effort to get dressed and drive 15 minutes just to walk.  But this week just proves that I need to do something.  Or I'll end up staying at home and wasting my money, like I'm doing this weekend with the Disney Half.

As far as treating myself, I'm like others and don't treat myself at all.  I have no will power (as evidenced by my weight) and if there's something treat-y in the house, I can never stop at just a few.

I wanted to suggest a few things to everyone.  I have been on a quest to find yummy low calorie treats and have come across a few, so I thought I'd share with ya'll.

The first is sweetriot.  They are little tins




of chocolate covered cacao nibs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are absolutely delicious. and the whole tin is 140 calories and 3 WW points, but I've never been able to eat more than 1/3 of a tin at a time.  They also have baking chocolate and "unbars."  Definitely check it out.

The other is from Trader Joe's.  They are called Chocolate Crisps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and they come in a long slightly rounded tube.  They come in Dark and Milk Chocolate.  They are shaped like Pringles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have a bit of crisp in them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are about 100 calories for 6 of them, but the Dark is very rich and I can only eat 4 at a time.

I do not work for either of those companies, I just wanted to share my finds with others.


----------



## beansf

Good morning, everyone. 

I did well this week. I am down 4.8 pounds. I am happy with that, but I know it is sort of an inflated number. I think my holiday eating probably left me with some water weight, so my initial weigh-in was a bit high. That being said, I am glad to be headed in the right direction. Also, I know with such a big number this week, the next week or two will probably be pretty underwhelming. 

*QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?*

I have taken to eating lollipops. I like to have a Dum Dum at lunch. It is only 20 calories and satisfies my sweet tooth for a while. I will also enjoy a Tootsie Roll Pop now and then. 

As someone else mentioned, I love Swedish Fish, but I am not good with controlling my portions on those so I don't buy them very often.


----------



## jennz

wow down 5.2!    Of course some of that was NYE gain the night before weighin but who cares?  It's gone! 

Pjilla - Yes I am very excited to train for the 5k w/dd and dh.  DH has already told me he'll be leaving us behind but as long as he's waiting when we're done it's all good.  

Hello...my name is Jennifer and I'm a chipaholic... I see I'm in good company!  I too cannot bring a bag of those things in the house they are so addicting!!  Actually we do have some in the house right now, I was going to through them out but dd and dh said they would eat them.  Have they?  Heck no!  Every day I look at them and walk away because if you give me a chip I'll eat the whole bag. 

Mikamah - welcome back!!  Glad you got your computer back.

QOTD...Yes stole my treat from Tracey...dark chocolate m&ms.  Yummy sweet and chocolatey!  I have a handful every day.


----------



## happysmyly

Wow--I want to thank you all for your posts--I don't post here much--but I try to read - and this challenge has come at the perfect time for me.
I didn't do the intros cause I was wondering if this would be another 2 or 3 day focus for me--but with the help of being a bit compulsive/obsessive with logging in everything that I ate in sparkpeople - that focus helped me break out of the junk food rut that I was in.
And based on the weight that fell off this week just from watching carefully what I ate--I tried to focus more on choosing good rather than avoiding the bad (3 milks, more than 2 fruits, more than 2 veggies, high fiber wraps and good bread).
With more than 100 pounds to lose I know that my weight does come off more at the beginning--but this week I feel like this is do-able--so thank you all so much for this.  What a great group!!!

It just feels so good to make good choices - as I sit here I'm eating a clementine (before I would have been 'snacking' on a toasted bagel smothered with cream cheese)...

I know this has been long - just wanted to say 'Thanks' and congrats to everyone who focused on being more healthy this week--whether or not you lost weight...  and even if you are at a point where you're not yet focused but just kind of thinking about it--stick with that--it will lead you to more focus 

Have a fabulously Disney day!!  
 Liz


----------



## princessbride6205

Teeny loss - but at least it's the right direction!

QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?
I love dessert, so my usual treat is light ice cream. My goal is to not eat it every day.


----------



## ohMom

happy friday! today is a snow day at my house--i'm thankful -- b/c my girls will help me finish up putting the house back together and cleaning a bit.  yea, they are not as excited as I...but i'd hate for them to get bored!

  Poohlover (and all newbies! if i missed you..)

in my skimming over the past 4 pgs to get caught up i noticed some mentioning the size of our thread and how quickly it's getting posted on.  please, everyone, do not feel guilty or obligated to read every post!  it is fine to jump in anytime, even if you feel out of the loop on the chit-chat.  our main focus to be accountable to each other, and supportive....which everyone here is superb!  i figured the chit-chat is a bonus when/if i have time to read it

that said...i was shocked to be down 4 lbs this morning -- i was down 2 lbs yesterday...i hesitated to report the whole-truth-nothing-but-truth as i'm fearful that next week i'll gain.  BUT -- i did and now i'm accountable.  the weekend is ahead and i struggle sooo much on the weekends.  i'm looking at it with new attitude..it's just another day and there is no reason to eat off plan!

small treats -- yes i do or i'd feel deprived and binge on sweets!  i have to be careful, like i could not open a bag of M&Ms and have handful.  that does not work for me, i wouldn't be able to stop.  i need individually wrapped.  i like tootsie-roll pops, 60/100 cal boxed snacks and candy, diet hot cocoa with shot of expresso topped with FF coolwhip, and chocolate Vitamuffins.    i also like some of what was mentioned already and got some good suggestions.  

where do buy sweetriot?

GREAT JOB to the losers....remember week 2 is notoriously fickle......walk the line on the straight and narrow and see that loss for next Friday in your grasp!


----------



## my3princes

I'm down about 1 1/2 lbs 

QOTD:
I started my weight loss journey about 6 years ago.  In that time I have changed the way I look at this process.  This ties into the question of the day so I'll share my insights.  I started this process at 198 lbs and that was a year after delivering our third son.  As of this morning I'm 140.8 (almost out of the 140s)  My goal is 130 which means I'm working on those last 10 pounds.  I've learned:

1) This is for life. 
2) We all have setbacks that's why DH calls this "weight corrections cycles"  opposed to dieting.
3) I've learned to jump back on the bandwagon sooner than I used to.  I used to allow myself 20 lbs before I freaked out.  Now if I gain 5 I am diligent about getting those off.  I've done really well maintaining this way, but not really losing more.
4)I don't deny myself things that I crave as eventually those cravings will bite me in the butt.  Instead I have a very small taste.  Example:  I am a waitress and when I open a tub of fresh vanilla ice cream I can't resist, but instead of eating a bowl, I allow myself 1 bite while I'm making the brownie sundae or whatever.  That one taste curbs the craving and when I walk out of the kitchen I'm not wanting to go get a bowl.
5)I like evening snacks.  I leave points in my daily allowance to account for that and I keep lots of 100 calorie snacks and Skinny Cow ice cream treats in the house for this.
6)I must exercise to lose those last lbs (still working on this one)
7)I cannot or more specifically will not give up Diet Cherry Pepsi.  This is my vice.  I have alcohol maybe twice a year so no problems there.  I've never smoked, never done drugs and hate the taste of coffee, tea and beer.  I'll drink water, but only flavored.  Since I know myself, I just need to work around it.  

So do I treat myself, absolutely, but it is all calculated into my day.


----------



## seashell724

my3princes said:


> I'm down about 1 1/2 lbs
> 
> QOTD:
> I started my weight loss journey about 6 years ago.  In that time I have changed the way I look at this process.  This ties into the question of the day so I'll share my insights.  I started this process at 198 lbs and that was a year after delivering our third son.  As of this morning I'm 140.8 (almost out of the 140s)  My goal is 130 which means I'm working on those last 10 pounds.  I've learned:
> 
> 1) This is for life.
> 2) We all have setbacks that's why DH calls this "weight corrections cycles"  opposed to dieting.
> 3) I've learned to jump back on the bandwagon sooner than I used to.  I used to allow myself 20 lbs before I freaked out.  Now if I gain 5 I am diligent about getting those off.  I've done really well maintaining this way, but not really losing more.
> 4)I don't deny myself things that I crave as eventually those cravings will bite me in the butt.  Instead I have a very small taste.  Example:  I am a waitress and when I open a tub of fresh vanilla ice cream I can't resist, but instead of eating a bowl, I allow myself 1 bite while I'm making the brownie sundae or whatever.  That one taste curbs the craving and when I walk out of the kitchen I'm not wanting to go get a bowl.
> 5)I like evening snacks.  I leave points in my daily allowance to account for that and I keep lots of 100 calorie snacks and Skinny Cow ice cream treats in the house for this.
> 6)I must exercise to lose those last lbs (still working on this one)
> 7)I cannot or more specifically will not give up Diet Cherry Pepsi.  This is my vice.  I have alcohol maybe twice a year so no problems there.  I've never smoked, never done drugs and hate the taste of coffee, tea and beer.  I'll drink water, but only flavored.  Since I know myself, I just need to work around it.
> 
> So do I treat myself, absolutely, but it is all calculated into my day.



Just what I wanted to hear! Good advice. I especially like the first 3. A LOT. It just helps me reading posts like this to stay motivated even when I don't feel like it. 
Thank you all for doing this journey with me and posting because it is so helpful!


----------



## jbm02

my3princes said:


> I'm down about 1 1/2 lbs
> 
> QOTD:
> 
> 1) This is for life.
> 2) We all have setbacks that's why DH calls this "weight corrections cycles"  opposed to dieting.
> 3) I've learned to jump back on the bandwagon sooner than I used to.  I used to allow myself 20 lbs before I freaked out.  Now if I gain 5 I am diligent about getting those off.  I've done really well maintaining this way, but not really losing more.
> 
> So do I treat myself, absolutely, but it is all calculated into my day.



OMG, this is exactly what I needed to hear.  Thank you.


----------



## goldcupmom

Well, today's WI was better than I expected.  I lost .4.  not much, but I truly expected a gain.  Had a chest/head cold all week & ate & ate & ate what I could taste, plus not much exercise.

Looks like everyone is doing well!


----------



## beansf

my3princes said:


> I'm down about 1 1/2 lbs
> 
> QOTD:
> I started my weight loss journey about 6 years ago.  In that time I have changed the way I look at this process.  This ties into the question of the day so I'll share my insights.  I started this process at 198 lbs and that was a year after delivering our third son.  As of this morning I'm 140.8 (almost out of the 140s)  My goal is 130 which means I'm working on those last 10 pounds.  I've learned:
> 
> 1) This is for life.
> 2) We all have setbacks that's why DH calls this "weight corrections cycles"  opposed to dieting.




I hope you don't mind, I have really adopted this term "weight correction cycle". It really fits how I feel about the situation. I have also been quite a bit heavier in the past (by as much as 40 pounds) but I no longer let myself get that heavy. When things start to go south, I have to buckle down. I still have a tendency to let 10 or 15 creep back on before I react appropriately. 

I would like to some day only play with 5 lbs., like you do. It is a work in progress. For me, maintenance has been more a cycle of putting a few back on and then taking them back off. I would like to remain at a set weight, but I am not very good at it. My husband says, "Why are you always on a diet?" and I say: "Because when I am not, I am putting weight on." I am not good at holding still. Once I give myself a little lee way with my eating, I take too much and the cycle begins again.


----------



## MrIncrediDad

*QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?*

I don't treat myself to anything for doing well for a day.  I just try to think "If I can do this for one day I can do it for another." I wait until I have a desire for something and then give in within reason (very hard to do at times as I'm sure you all know).



my3princes said:


> 7)I cannot or more specifically will not give up Diet Cherry Pepsi.



I love Diet Cherry Pepsi!, One of my favorite diet sodas. It can really help me when I need a sweet fix.


----------



## Nicholfamily5

Hey all! I am a newbie to the W.I.S.H. as well as this thread. I am a newly minted 30 year old, and mom to 3 kids. I went back to work full time this year and it has been a tough year!

My goals this year are to lose 30 lbs and to run a half marathon. 

To answer the QOTD, no, I usually don't treat myself every day, although I do make time for myself a couple times a week. I am really trying to work on the few minutes every day thing.


----------



## maiziezoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I did pretty good this week despite having a mommy's night play date yesterday.    I treated myself to 2 Margaritas with my extra WW points.   I am up a little from that but still managed to loose 3.5 this week.
> 
> QOTD - I always save 3-5 points on WW to have either popcorn or a ice cream treat from WW each night along with my hot chocolate in my Kuerig.  Mmmm



I bought my hubby a Kuerig for Christmas. He loves it. What kind of hot chocolate do you use for yours? I bought some Ghiradelli's (it reminds me of DTD) but they are not K-cups... they are just little packages. 



jennz said:


> wow down 5.2!    Of course some of that was NYE gain the night before weighin but who cares?  It's gone!
> 
> Pjilla - Yes I am very excited to train for the 5k w/dd and dh.  DH has already told me he'll be leaving us behind but as long as he's waiting when we're done it's all good.
> 
> Hello...my name is Jennifer and I'm a chipaholic... I see I'm in good company!  I too cannot bring a bag of those things in the house they are so addicting!!  Actually we do have some in the house right now, I was going to through them out but dd and dh said they would eat them.  Have they?  Heck no!  Every day I look at them and walk away because if you give me a chip I'll eat the whole bag.
> 
> Mikamah - welcome back!!  Glad you got your computer back.
> 
> QOTD...Yes stole my treat from Tracey...dark chocolate m&ms.  Yummy sweet and chocolatey!  I have a handful every day.



Great job!!!

I am also a chip freak.  I'll eat any chip unless it has ruffles (or is it ridges?)


----------



## jennz

Thanks!    No chips w/ridges huh?  I am unfortunately for my waist not that discriminatory!    A few minutes left of work then I'm off to exercise!...okay now I'm done - off to work out!


----------



## maiziezoe

Afternoon!!

I weighed in this morning and lost 5 pounds this week. I'm pretty thrilled with that number! 

I had a pretty rough day yesterday. I found out my favorite aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer. I am usually a stress eater but instead of eating yesterday I talked to family members about what I can do to help (she lives in Florida and I am in Illinois) and did an extra workout. 

*QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?*

Errr.... no. I need to though. The past two days I have been under my WW points by 14 points. I need to treat myself to something to get my points where I need them. I didn't use any of my weekly points or any of the 26 activity points I earned. I think I am afraid. Last night I was craving something... I'm not sure what it was a I was craving. I found my hubby's stash of Ghiradelli bars and thought about having one. Then I started to think about all the work I did this week and within 5 minutes I had convinced myself that I didn't need it... even though I really wanted it.

I have a question: Do any of you have acne problems when you start losing weight? Since I started my lifestyle change, my face has been breaking out more than ever. At fist I thought it was because I am working out and sweating so I started washing my face as soon as I am done working out, but it hasn't helped. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day and stays warm!


----------



## beansf

maiziezoe said:


> I have a question: Do any of you have acne problems when you start losing weight? Since I started my lifestyle change, my face has been breaking out more than ever. At fist I thought it was because I am working out and sweating so I started washing my face as soon as I am done working out, but it hasn't helped.




Actually, this is a problem I have all the time (lucky me!). I am using Retin-A for it, which is very helpful for me. My dermatologist said that since the majority of the acne is on my chin/jaw line area, this is an indicator that it is my body's reaction to my hormones. He told me that it had nothing to do with my skin not being clean enough (I had asked about the Clarisonic). The body is far too complex for little ol' me to understand, but maybe the change in your lifestyle affects your hormones.


----------



## tea pot

QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?

What I decided to do this time around is to allow myself to have my whole milk and honey in my tea and limit it to 4 cups.   In the past when I would diet I would start using skim milk and sugar sub and it was just awful.
My tea breaks are a real self comfort part of my day So  if this is really a life
style change not just a diet I need  make it work so for the first time I measured just how much whole milk and honey I used in each cup and count the calories in for all 4 cups as my snack for the day. Now not feeling deprived
I'm a Happy teapot 





tigger813 said:


> I'm in Littleton but grew up in West Boylston. DH is from Saugus.



9 miles north of Boston in Stoneham
*
Tracy* did you ever hear of the small book "The Last Lecture"
The author has been on several talk shows and has since passed away. He was a professor with a terminal disease and this is literally his Last Lecture of course it was very moving and very wise. *One thing He said is that he learned very early in life that you need to decide if you are going to be a Tigger or an Eeyore.* 
Something I try to remember and try to pass on even to my adult children.

Have a Bouncy Day


----------



## PaulaSue

I thought I posted my weight last week?  Can't find it now...

I was 137 and am 136 today. (on the maintainers but I still want to get back to 130 weight I was at after I lost 70 pounds and it has started creping back on sicne last year.)


----------



## tigger813

WOW!!!!!!

SO many nice losses this week! SO proud of all of you!

I'm enjoying your responses to the question of the day! Haven't treated myself yet though DH and I had a Skinny Cow mint ice cream sandwich. I may go get my chocolate bar and have on the way to pick up DD2. Really need to get some M&Ms soon!

I will also treat myself this weekend to a drink or 2! I drank too often over vacation so I am back to alcohol only on weekends! I had to buy another bottle of Kahlua as we ran out the other day!

Can't wait for my girls to get home so we can watch movies and play games together! Think we'll play Sorry Sliders! It's fun and quick! Bought Cooking Mama for the DS for my daughter yesterday (and me too). It's rather addictive. Haven't played it today but played it quite a bit last night.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Wow!  You miss a day and a half on this thread and ten pages fill up while you're gone!  You guys a a prolific bunch!    I'm going to respond to some of yesterday's thoughts and then move on to today's a little later.

First, yesterday's QOTD- *What is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?*  That it's okay for me to ask my DH for the time I need to excercise.  It sounds like other people have the "I need to take care of dinner/kids/house/work" guilt, too.  Well, I told DH that I want to do my nightly walking to jogging/running excercise in the evenings while he gets our DDs ready for bed.  He was really supportive, but I was still worried so I told him that I would be counting on this arrangement for awhile.  It means that he might not make it to the gym some night, but I want to do this until I weight at least fifteen pounds less then him.     He thought that was funny, but was again totally supportive even though he'll now have to be the one being creative about finding time to work out.  



my3princes said:


> Lisah  Dh swears he didn't do anything to the Wii.  He is wondering why it selected his name instead of one of the other Miis that are registered.



I find this whole scenario hilarious!  We just got our Wii, so I'm now looking forward to some of it's humour.  Of course, DH already has vendetta against it because he gained a few pounds over the holidays (poor baby...he now has seven pounds to lose ) and thought it was lying about his weight.



wezee said:


> QOTD, what have I learned??????  I naturally eat lots of vegies every day and that I hate drinking water.



You and me both, Sister!!!



jenanderson said:


> I have learned that the amount of food I can eat on WW is enough.  I thought I would be hungry but I am not.



I'm not doing WW this time around, but counting calories while journeling on "Lose It" and I've found the exact same thing!  It amazes me that each and every time I worry I'm going to be hungry and then I'm not.  Our mind's do tricky, sneaky things to us!!!



TinkerBean said:


> I realized that I *need* to write everything down (I do points) in order to keep myself accountable. I need to have a plan for dinner (otherwise we end up ordering out - like last night's BLT wrap).




The journeling is really helping me to keep honest this time around.  I'm really enjoying it, as well.  It gives me a focus for my weight loss.  I'm also trying to plan for dinners (though I'm here on the DISboards instead of planning right now, but it feels so much more therapuetic!)




Rose&Mike said:


> We got about 4 inches at our house. It's cleared off the driveway for now, but it's supposed to blow a lot tonight. I know 4 inch isn't much, and I'm not complaining, it could have been worse. But I must be getting old, because I don't remember shoveling snow as being so tiring.



I wish we got snow!  I love the snow!  Though everyone says I wouldn't love it so much if I had to live with it instead of just visiting with it when we go skiing/boarding up at Tahoe.



donac said:


> We have been doing these challenges for a few years.  Some year we broke into teams.  At times this did not work because you might get on a team where everyone bails.  That was what happened to my team one year.  This thread may move fast now but it will slow down after a few weeks.



Phew!  I was wondering how I was going to stay caught up!  It's fun (and very enjoyable) to read about everyone's ideas.  It's inspiring me to think of new things.  I think it will be easier to stay caught up during this weekend than it was during the week.  



princessbride6205 said:


> I know we're not supposed to feel guilty about taking time away from our families to exercise, but I need some advice. My DD is 2 and cries every time I go to the gym, leaving her with DH.



My DDs are now 7 and 3 1/2.  They also don't like for me to leave, but it has gotten easier.  I'll tell you though.  I think LuvBaloo had it right in that having some Daddy/Daughter time will be a good bonding experience for both of them.  Mostly, though, I can say from the perspective of five years down the road that I really wish I had lost this weight ealier to be a better role model to my daughters about healthy lifestyles.  I really hate being one of the few heavy moms of my first grade daughter's group of friends.  The other moms are great ladies and they've been supportive of my previous weight loss attempts, but it's not always comfortable being the "heavy" one.  I don't know if my first grader notices, but how could she not?  And as she moves up in the grades, I don't want her (or my younger DD) to be the one with the "fat mom".  Just something that's been rolling around in my own head for awhile.  I really wish I had started and stuck with this when my ODD was 2 1/2!!!


*Lisah0711* -- Thank you so much for your QOTDs this last week and taking the time to respond to so many posts!  I really like this thread a lot!


----------



## tea pot

ohMom said:


> .  please, everyone, do not feel guilty or obligated to read every post!  it is fine to jump in anytime, even if you feel out of the loop on the chit-chat.  our main focus to be accountable to each other, and supportive....which everyone here is superb!  i figured the chit-chat is a bonus when/if i have time to read it



Thanks I needed to hear that.   Everyone has such great things to share and I have learned so much but I always seem to be reading back 
 I want to comment but the chit-chat has gone way ahead. Oh maybe I should start reading backwards


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> Afternoon!!
> 
> I weighed in this morning and lost 5 pounds this week. I'm pretty thrilled with that number!
> 
> I had a pretty rough day yesterday. I found out my favorite aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer. I am usually a stress eater but instead of eating yesterday I talked to family members about what I can do to help (she lives in Florida and I am in Illinois) and did an extra workout.
> 
> *QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?*
> 
> Errr.... no. I need to though. The past two days I have been under my WW points by 14 points. I need to treat myself to something to get my points where I need them. I didn't use any of my weekly points or any of the 26 activity points I earned. I think I am afraid. Last night I was craving something... I'm not sure what it was a I was craving. I found my hubby's stash of Ghiradelli bars and thought about having one. Then I started to think about all the work I did this week and within 5 minutes I had convinced myself that I didn't need it... even though I really wanted it.
> 
> I have a question: Do any of you have acne problems when you start losing weight? Since I started my lifestyle change, my face has been breaking out more than ever. At fist I thought it was because I am working out and sweating so I started washing my face as soon as I am done working out, but it hasn't helped.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day and stays warm!




First of all....  about your aunt. I will definitely say a prayer for her (and for you and your family).  Hopefully it was caught early and they can treat it aggressively.

Second.....  I know where you are coming from when you talk about being afraid to use all your points.  When I re-started this "healthy lifestyle" back on 1/2/2008 I had a goal to lose 35 pounds before we returned to WDW in mid-April.  I was REALLY afraid I wouldn't make that goal, so I was RELIGIOUS about watching my points, exercising etc.  I lost pretty well the first few weeks and was really encouraged, but then my weight loss really slowed down (although it never stopped, thank goodness).  I was exercising (if I can recall properly) about 60 minutes a day, three or four days a week.  I was staying STRICTLY within my daily points target and frequently even going under (sometimes by as many as 5-6 points), and I was using NO Flex points or activities points.  I knew I should be, but I was afraid I wouldn't lose "fast enough". 

Well... I just sabotaged myself and put my body almost into starvation mode.  Once I started making sure that I used virtually EVERY daily point and even a few Flex points once in a while, the weight loss ramped up again.  I must admit, I still don't EVER count or use activities points and I usually save most of my Flex points for a special splurge meal on Friday or Saturday.  My daily points target is 20 and I rarely go above 21-23 pts per day on a regular basis (other than my splurge day).  

I find that if I vary my points every day (20 points on Sunday, 21 pts on Monday, 18 pts on Tuesday, 23 pts on Wednesday... you get the idea) then my body really has to keep working to keep up with things and I lose even better.  I think that my weekly splurge meal really helps in that regard.  During weeks when I have tried to skip the splurge meal and not use the Flex points for that week, I don't lose any better (and sometimes not as well) than I do during weeks when I use those Flexpoints and have a big meal.  Your body needs the fuel.... period.  Too much fuel makes us fat, but too little fuel and we shut down and drop our metabolism to NOTHING.  Please be sure to eat your points, every day... at least your daily points target, if nothing more.  If you are concerned, try just using the points for super healthy foods like almonds, avocado, fruits, and veggies, fish, and other "super foods".  At least you will know that you are spending the points WISELY.  

Regarding the acne... I have found that since I have been eating healthier, my skin is clearer.  Probably the clearest it has been in my adult life.  But I do have to be careful about washing up after my workouts.  Do you use a lot of products in your hair or have you started using any NEW hair products?  If your hair touches your face (either during the day and/or when you are sleeping) and you have lots of "stuff" in it, that can definitely make your skin break out.  Just a though.

Well.... I found a minute or two to jump over here in an effort to keep up with this "runaway train" of a thread!!    Gotta get moving again!......P


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hugs to you *maizezoe*. I'm sorry about your aunt.
Sending warm wishes and thoughts your way.

I lost two pounds this week. I've gained and relost the same couple of pounds all fall, so hopefully in the next couple of weeks, I will finally be at a new low (at least a new "recent" low). Does that make sense?  

It looks like I might be the only person with a regular scale, not digital. We tried a digital scale in the past, but it seemed unreliable. I probably won't switch scales this challenge, but can someone recommend a decent digital scale that won't break the bank?

 to all you fellow chipaholics. I have managed to avoid the chips so far this week! They are getting crumbled up when we take DS to the airport on Saturday. (Our dog loves chips as well, and we give him one as a treat to go in his crate. He is very thin, so I figure it's an ok treat. I won't eat crushed chips, so this will work!

Q of the day--We usually have dark chocolate in the house, and I will usually have a piece each day. Right now we have buckeyes in the freezer left from Christmas, and I will have one of those as a treat. And if I want ice cream I put a tiny scoop in a custard cup and eat it really slowly. I have found through the years, denying myself something just doesn't work. I try to think more about the portion and go from there.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I will be a little sad tomorrow, since DS is going back to school, but I am going to try really hard not to turn it into an excuse to binge. DH and I are planning to go to the Y after we drop him off. So, I am looking forward to a date with my favorite elliptical machine!


----------



## MaryAz

I am down 2lb and Hubby is down 5lb YAY 

Thanks Lisa for being a great Coach, Welcome Tracey..

I do try and give myself some kind of treat each day. I am happy to say that I did 2 classes at the gym this week. I am not usually a class person but they were fun!


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Afternoon!!
> 
> I weighed in this morning and lost 5 pounds this week. I'm pretty thrilled with that number!
> 
> I had a pretty rough day yesterday. I found out my favorite aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer. I am usually a stress eater but instead of eating yesterday I talked to family members about what I can do to help (she lives in Florida and I am in Illinois) and did an extra workout.
> 
> *QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?*
> 
> Errr.... no. I need to though. The past two days I have been under my WW points by 14 points. I need to treat myself to something to get my points where I need them. I didn't use any of my weekly points or any of the 26 activity points I earned. I think I am afraid. Last night I was craving something... I'm not sure what it was a I was craving. I found my hubby's stash of Ghiradelli bars and thought about having one. Then I started to think about all the work I did this week and within 5 minutes I had convinced myself that I didn't need it... even though I really wanted it.
> 
> I have a question: Do any of you have acne problems when you start losing weight? Since I started my lifestyle change, my face has been breaking out more than ever. At fist I thought it was because I am working out and sweating so I started washing my face as soon as I am done working out, but it hasn't helped.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day and stays warm!



My mom lived in FL and had cancer too, I know how hard it is to be separated at a time like this....  GREAT JOB not letting your emotions control you at such an awful time - be proud!

Acne - sometimes I do get a little if I stop drinking water and then start back up again, or if I've eaten crap and then switch to healthier choices...not too bad though.  Maybe it is the sweat.  Here's hoping that doesn't stay around!!

Maybe you could have a granola bar or something?  I love Kashi, and I just "discovered" their dark chocolate mocha almond...yummm!!  They don't sell them at my beloved Wal-Mart or Sam's so that's why I haven't found out about the yet.

I also might have to finally go to Trader Joe's to get those dark chocolate pringlylooking things - they look great!

Well dd wants to go sledding after school today and I'm going to have to say NO.  It's in the teens w/a wind chill close to 0 - no way are we going out there!!!


----------



## baby1disney

Good Afternoon ladies!!!

I'm thinkin that I might have gained weight this week and I'm really depressed about it. I feel I have let you down as well as myself. So much has gone on and I still can't sleep at night.

I will try to keep up with you over the weekend, but with no computer at home...that's kinda hard to do. (I'm at work...ssshhhhhhh!!!)

I will try to email my weight over the weekend.


----------



## Piglet18

Woohoo! I lost this week - quite a bit too, almost 5, considering I did very little in terms of exercise (I've been pretty sick). I guess that just goes to show you how horribly I was eating over Christmas!

For today's QOTD, I do try to treat myself once a day, but with what depends on the day. Sometimes I really crave fruit (like grapes), so even though it is healthy, it is a treat. Some days, it is another 1 or 2 cups of coffee (love my cream and sugar). Lately it has been the remnants of Christmas baking. We have boxes of cookies in the house still (gasp) and I have decided only to eat out of one box (my mom's once-a-year gingersnaps) and then only one a day, if that. And because of that, I don't even think about the other stuff!


----------



## lisah0711

Nicholfamily5 said:


> Hey all! I am a newbie to the W.I.S.H. as well as this thread. I am a newly minted 30 year old, and mom to 3 kids. I went back to work full time this year and it has been a tough year!
> 
> My goals this year are to lose 30 lbs and to run a half marathon.
> 
> To answer the QOTD, no, I usually don't treat myself every day, although I do make time for myself a couple times a week. I am really trying to work on the few minutes every day thing.



 Nicholfamily5!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



maiziezoe said:


> Afternoon!!
> 
> I weighed in this morning and lost 5 pounds this week. I'm pretty thrilled with that number!
> 
> I had a pretty rough day yesterday. I found out my favorite aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer. I am usually a stress eater but instead of eating yesterday I talked to family members about what I can do to help (she lives in Florida and I am in Illinois) and did an extra workout.



 so sorry about your aunt.  What a tough time for you!  But you did a super job at how you chose to deal with it!    I am very impressed.  

I think pjlla has a point when she said as you start taking better care of yourself you body may be getting rid of some stuff.  If it doesn't get better soon be sure and see your dermatoligist.  They have lots of ways to help you now.



PaulaSue said:


> I thought I posted my weight last week?  Can't find it now...
> 
> I was 137 and am 136 today. (on the maintainers but I still want to get back to 130 weight I was at after I lost 70 pounds and it has started creping back on sicne last year.)



You can move between the maintainers and losers team any time that you want.  You are our only maintainer now but I know you are going to have company very soon.  Just let LuvBaloo know when you PM your numbers to her.  Also, you don't have to post your weight but I applaud you for being brave enough to do so!  



baby1disney said:


> Good Afternoon ladies!!!
> 
> I'm thinkin that I might have gained weight this week and I'm really depressed about it. I feel I have let you down as well as myself. So much has gone on and I still can't sleep at night.
> 
> I will try to keep up with you over the weekend, but with no computer at home...that's kinda hard to do. (I'm at work...ssshhhhhhh!!!)
> 
> I will try to email my weight over the weekend.



 baby1disney.  We all have good weeks and bad weeks.  What really makes you successful is how you deal with those bad weeks.  Are you going to let it get you down and beat yourself up about it?  Or are you going to use what you know to get things going where you want them?  I know you can do this!  

 to all of you who have the bug.    DS has missed four days of school this week with it.  I took him back to the doctor today to get some different meds -- he went to bed voluntarily at 6:30 pm last night and has asked to take 6 baths in the last two days.  That is just not right for a 10year old boy!


----------



## baby1disney

Thanks Lisa!!! I'm going to use this for the better!! I will try to do better next week. I think once I get past this weekend...everything will be good!! I'm going over a friend's house and we're going to relax and everything. So I'm looking foward to that!!

I'm going thru alot of changes this year and my theme for the year is ME!!! It's just scary sometimes because I haven't realized that I AM WORTH IT and not just a mom, wife, daughter, friend, etc. I'm always so selfless that since I'm starting to be more "selfish", it's kinda scary. But, I know I need to take care of me before anyone else and I'm starting to realize just how important that really is!!!

Thanks again for the kind words!!!

Oh and one more thing: *GREAT JOB EVERYONE FOR THE WEIGHT LOSS!!!! KEEP IT UP!!!!*thumbsup2:


----------



## soozaay

Hi Everyone
Just a short note to say hi....I'm a newbie to the thread.  I'm 42, married - no kids, live in NJ and have 80 lbs to lose.  I'm so glad there's a group to help me stay motivated.  Good luck everyone!  I look forward to "talking" to you more.


----------



## mousemom11

Down 2 pounds this week.   Did my yoga class on Tuesday night and my daily 45 minute walk on the treadmill, but not my Wii EA Sports Active. I've been fighting off a cold this week, so took it a bit easy. 

QOTD: Non-fat, no-whip mocha at Starbucks. Caffeine and chocolate together - doesn't get any better.


----------



## tigger813

soozaay said:


> Hi Everyone
> Just a short note to say hi....I'm a newbie to the thread.  I'm 42, married - no kids, live in NJ and have 80 lbs to lose.  I'm so glad there's a group to help me stay motivated.  Good luck everyone!  I look forward to "talking" to you more.



Welcome Susie! Glad to have you here! You will love us!!!!!!

We are quite the crew!

Watching Ice Age 3 with the family. Enjoying my raspberry white Russian. Frozen pizza almost ready. Taking the rest of the night off! Enjoying my family. Going to play Sorry Sliders and watch some more movies tonight! 

Have a great night and stay warm!

I'll be back in the morning!


----------



## tigger813

tea pot said:


> QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?
> 
> What I decided to do this time around is to allow myself to have my whole milk and honey in my tea and limit it to 4 cups.   In the past when I would diet I would start using skim milk and sugar sub and it was just awful.
> My tea breaks are a real self comfort part of my day So  if this is really a life
> style change not just a diet I need  make it work so for the first time I measured just how much whole milk and honey I used in each cup and count the calories in for all 4 cups as my snack for the day. Now not feeling deprived
> I'm a Happy teapot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 miles north of Boston in Stoneham
> *
> Tracy* did you ever hear of the small book "The Last Lecture"
> The author has been on several talk shows and has since passed away. He was a professor with a terminal disease and this is literally his Last Lecture of course it was very moving and very wise. *One thing He said is that he learned very early in life that you need to decide if you are going to be a Tigger or an Eeyore.*
> Something I try to remember and try to pass on even to my adult children.
> 
> Have a Bouncy Day



I remember hearing something about his quote! He was quite inspirational. I have to admit that I have been an Eeyore at times but being a TIGGER is much more fun! I'm trying to be a more positive person though I still have my moments. I almost became an Eeyore towards the end of vacation and working out snapped me out of it! Gonna try my new BL Wii game tomorrow and then the EA Sports Active More Workouts. Hoping to not have to leave the house ALL DAY tomorrow! Pizzas almost ready!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Nicholfamily5



maiziezoe said:


> I have a question: Do any of you have acne problems when you start losing weight? Since I started my lifestyle change, my face has been breaking out more than ever. At fist I thought it was because I am working out and sweating so I started washing my face as soon as I am done working out, but it hasn't helped.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day and stays warm!



First off, sending  for you, your aunt and family.
Second off, if I'm stressed I always break out.  That probably ties in with how someone else said hormone changes can affect acne.  Make sure and drink lots of water, it does help.  



tea pot said:


> Thanks I needed to hear that.   Everyone has such great things to share and I have learned so much but I always seem to be reading back
> I want to comment but the chit-chat has gone way ahead. Oh maybe I should start reading backwards



If you are pressed for time, I recommend, start where you left on but just skim through looking for the QOTD (even if you don't end up answering it, its good to know what the basic topic is).  And when you are almost up-to-date then start reading every post.  



Rose&Mike said:


> It looks like I might be the only person with a regular scale, not digital. We tried a digital scale in the past, but it seemed unreliable. I probably won't switch scales this challenge, but can someone recommend a decent digital scale that won't break the bank?



I think a lot of us may be using our WiiFit's as our scale.  Sorry I don't have any recommendation on a real digital scale.



baby1disney said:


> Good Afternoon ladies!!!
> 
> I'm thinkin that I might have gained weight this week and I'm really depressed about it. I feel I have let you down as well as myself. So much has gone on and I still can't sleep at night.
> 
> I will try to keep up with you over the weekend, but with no computer at home...that's kinda hard to do. (I'm at work...ssshhhhhhh!!!)
> 
> I will try to email my weight over the weekend.



You are not alone!   lots of people have seen some great losses this week, but not everybody has!  I too ended up gaining a pound, because I started off the week with poor choices, and the good decision at the end weren't enough to give me a loss.  Hang in there, get some sleep, have some relaxing time, and don't worry about being selfish.  Its not selfish to look after yourself, *YOU ARE WORTH IT*!


----------



## my3princes

I think the bathroom is finally Painted.  Why is it that the little rooms take longer to paint.  Once the paint dries I'll put it back together.  I was so busy that I haven't even snacked today


----------



## lovedvc

First week is over and I'm down 3.9 lbs.


----------



## my3princes

I'm impressed with all the positive results.  It will be interesting to see the grand total loss for the week.  I hope everyone keeps their motivation up and asks for help if they need it.


----------



## maiziezoe

Thank you everyone for the hugs, prayers and good thoughts for my aunt and my family. I decided today that if I lose a decent amount of weight before June, I am going to participate in the Avon 2 day walk for breast cancer. 



pjlla said:


> First of all....  about your aunt. I will definitely say a prayer for her (and for you and your family).  Hopefully it was caught early and they can treat it aggressively.
> 
> Second.....  I know where you are coming from when you talk about being afraid to use all your points.  When I re-started this "healthy lifestyle" back on 1/2/2008 I had a goal to lose 35 pounds before we returned to WDW in mid-April.  I was REALLY afraid I wouldn't make that goal, so I was RELIGIOUS about watching my points, exercising etc.  I lost pretty well the first few weeks and was really encouraged, but then my weight loss really slowed down (although it never stopped, thank goodness).  I was exercising (if I can recall properly) about 60 minutes a day, three or four days a week.  I was staying STRICTLY within my daily points target and frequently even going under (sometimes by as many as 5-6 points), and I was using NO Flex points or activities points.  I knew I should be, but I was afraid I wouldn't lose "fast enough".
> 
> Well... I just sabotaged myself and put my body almost into starvation mode.  Once I started making sure that I used virtually EVERY daily point and even a few Flex points once in a while, the weight loss ramped up again.  I must admit, I still don't EVER count or use activities points and I usually save most of my Flex points for a special splurge meal on Friday or Saturday.  My daily points target is 20 and I rarely go above 21-23 pts per day on a regular basis (other than my splurge day).
> 
> I find that if I vary my points every day (20 points on Sunday, 21 pts on Monday, 18 pts on Tuesday, 23 pts on Wednesday... you get the idea) then my body really has to keep working to keep up with things and I lose even better.  I think that my weekly splurge meal really helps in that regard.  During weeks when I have tried to skip the splurge meal and not use the Flex points for that week, I don't lose any better (and sometimes not as well) than I do during weeks when I use those Flexpoints and have a big meal.  Your body needs the fuel.... period.  Too much fuel makes us fat, but too little fuel and we shut down and drop our metabolism to NOTHING.  Please be sure to eat your points, every day... at least your daily points target, if nothing more.  If you are concerned, try just using the points for super healthy foods like almonds, avocado, fruits, and veggies, fish, and other "super foods".  At least you will know that you are spending the points WISELY.
> 
> Regarding the acne... I have found that since I have been eating healthier, my skin is clearer.  Probably the clearest it has been in my adult life.  But I do have to be careful about washing up after my workouts.  Do you use a lot of products in your hair or have you started using any NEW hair products?  If your hair touches your face (either during the day and/or when you are sleeping) and you have lots of "stuff" in it, that can definitely make your skin break out.  Just a though.
> 
> Well.... I found a minute or two to jump over here in an effort to keep up with this "runaway train" of a thread!!    Gotta get moving again!......P



Thanks so much for your post!!  I used to have an eating disorder (bulimia) and sometimes I think my fear is that I will go too far over my points and I will slip back into that horrible disease. I am working on getting my brain to believe that I NEED to eat to lose weight. I need to eat the right things to lose weight. 

I don't put anything in my hair. I wash it, dry it and throw it in a pony-tail. I am hoping my acne is having a going away party on my face and soon it will all go away because of my healthier lifestyle. 



jennz said:


> My mom lived in FL and had cancer too, I know how hard it is to be separated at a time like this....  GREAT JOB not letting your emotions control you at such an awful time - be proud!
> 
> Acne - sometimes I do get a little if I stop drinking water and then start back up again, or if I've eaten crap and then switch to healthier choices...not too bad though.  Maybe it is the sweat.  Here's hoping that doesn't stay around!!
> 
> Maybe you could have a granola bar or something?  I love Kashi, and I just "discovered" their dark chocolate mocha almond...yummm!!  They don't sell them at my beloved Wal-Mart or Sam's so that's why I haven't found out about the yet.
> 
> I also might have to finally go to Trader Joe's to get those dark chocolate pringlylooking things - they look great!
> 
> Well dd wants to go sledding after school today and I'm going to have to say NO.  It's in the teens w/a wind chill close to 0 - no way are we going out there!!!



Thanks...   

This weekend I am going to go to the store and buy some low fat/low point granola bars and cereal bars. 

My daughter called and asked me if I would pick her up from school. I looked at my hubby and gave him my pouty lip and he offered to pick her up. Her school is only about 30 houses away but I didn't want to go out in the cold (or clean off the car!).


----------



## tigger813

REDWALKER: The question of the day is: How do you treat yourself each day? Me it's M&Ms or a mini hershey bar!

See you at the mall on Wednesday morning!


----------



## soozaay

Thanks for the welcome!
Has anyone used the Wii Biggest Loser "game"? (I know it's not a game...just can't think of a better word for it right now.)  I'm thinking of ordering it on Amazon...just wondered how it is.

I just started on Wednesday....I won't be weighing myself again until next week, but it's great to see that everyone has been having such great loses!


----------



## tigger813

soozaay said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> Has anyone used the Wii Biggest Loser "game"? (I know it's not a game...just can't think of a better word for it right now.)  I'm thinking of ordering it on Amazon...just wondered how it is.
> 
> I just started on Wednesday....I won't be weighing myself again until next week, but it's great to see that everyone has been having such great loses!



Going to try that and the EA Sports Active More Workouts tomorrow!! Hard to do that during the week without MAJOR interruptions! I'll let you know how I do. 

The BL Last Chance Workout DVD is really HARD! I was sweating in 5 minutes but I worked out this morning and dropped a good amount! of weight!


----------



## Piglet18

I am thinking about getting one of the BL workout DVDs. What is better - 30 day jumpstart or last chance workout? I want to feel like i am working, but I also don't want to be in serious pain afterward or I won't give it my all every time. Recommendations?


----------



## tigger813

Piglet18 said:


> I am thinking about getting one of the BL workout DVDs. What is better - 30 day jumpstart or last chance workout? I want to feel like i am working, but I also don't want to be in serious pain afterward or I won't give it my all every time. Recommendations?



I only have the Last Chance workout though i saw 
Jump Start workout at KMart yesterday for $10. The Last Chance Workouts have Liz and Danny doing the lower impact of the workouts. I did a combination of both. It was difficult either way! I've heard good things about the Jump Start as well. I am not in as much pain today and DH said I haven't been complaining as much as when we went to bed last night and every movement was followed bu a groan!


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Piglet18 said:


> I am thinking about getting one of the BL workout DVDs. What is better - 30 day jumpstart or last chance workout? I want to feel like i am working, but I also don't want to be in serious pain afterward or I won't give it my all every time. Recommendations?



I got the 30 day jumpstart and I love it! I just follow their program and do 10 min a day. I combine that with Lelsie Sansone workouts and the kettle bell.


I had an okay week. Work was TERRIBLE!!! I work in a Day Tx program ( I'm a teacher) and the program supervisor decided to switch all the staff around starting Jan 25! I am so mad, I work with a great guy in my room and he is being moved to another floor. My students are going to flip. Unfortunetly, I decided to console myself with double stuff oreos instead of exercise. I will do better this week!!!

Have a great night!
Molly


----------



## my3princes

I had 2 slices of Freschetta pizza for dinner tonight with the kids.  DH is working.  I didn't calculate the points until after I ate it and those 2 slices were 10 pts.  So not worth it Thankfully I had a good day so I'm still not over my allowance, but I won't have a fun snack tonight.


----------



## ShortyNBug

I've been bummed all day.  I only lost 1.8 this week.  I couldn't have done anything better this week so I don't know what the deal is.  Maybe I need to eat more?  Who knows.  It's all such a guessing game.  Congrats to all of those who lost this week.  I skimmed and saw some big numbers.  I can't keep up with the thread when it moves this fast and I'm at work all day.


----------



## maiziezoe

soozaay said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> Has anyone used the Wii Biggest Loser "game"? (I know it's not a game...just can't think of a better word for it right now.)  I'm thinking of ordering it on Amazon...just wondered how it is.
> 
> I just started on Wednesday....I won't be weighing myself again until next week, but it's great to see that everyone has been having such great loses!



I got the Wii Biggest Loser earlier this week. The first day I was like, "this is too easy"... *yawn*. The second day I thought my legs were going to fall off!!

It's a good workout. I did the challenge and the weigh in today and came in first place in the challenge... I was beat by the end of it.

My next purchase is going to be Wii Active.


----------



## *Seanaci*

Maiziezoe, I have Wii BL...and LOVE it. I feel like I get a much better workout with that than the WiiFit. Plus, I like that I can just weigh in every day if I feel the need.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

QOTD: Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?  So far this week, I've usually had calories left over at the end of the day to treat myself with Ghiradelli chocolate squares (Santa left them in our stockings and they are 55 calories each).  This morning I treated myself with a Venti Soy Sugar-Free Caramel Latte.  It was my non-participation day at my DD's parent participation preschool.  That meant I had 2 1/2 hours of free time with no work, no DDs, and since I'm 30 minutes from home, have had to fill the time somehow.  I went to the local public library with my computer, enjoyed your company on this thread via the library's wireless internet, and sipped my 220 calorie/6g. fat coffee!



tigger813 said:


> Think I'll leave my holiday village up awhile longer since it's wintery!



I always feel the same way about my village.  I do the Dicken's Village.  Does yours have a theme, too?



jbm02 said:


> I'm near Albany NY but went to school in RI - and practically everyone there was from MA! I have friends all over that state.



My DBIL, DSIL, and DN live in MA but DSIL works at Brown.  Is that where you went to school?



LuvBaloo said:


> Got WiiFitPlus for Christmas.  The cycling I enjoy and its one that can goes longer



Are you talking about the cycling game where you go around and touch the flag points?  I'm really enjoying that one and the second level definitely gave me a good work out as step-pedaled my way all over the mountain!



beansf said:


> I did well this week. I am down 4.8 pounds. I am happy with that, but I know it is sort of an inflated number. I think my holiday eating probably left me with some water weight, so my initial weigh-in was a bit high. That being said, I am glad to be headed in the right direction. Also, I know with such a big number this week, the next week or two will probably be pretty underwhelming.



That's me, too!  I lost 6.5 this week (OMG!) but I know that was probably an inflated number due to water weight.  I'm so determined to continue journeling and eating to my calorie limits this week because otherwise I'm afraid I won't have very much to show on the second week.



happysmyly said:


> It just feels so good to make good choices - as I sit here I'm eating a clementine (before I would have been 'snacking' on a toasted bagel smothered with cream cheese)...



Isn't a nice feeling making good choices?  Sometimes I forget how good a clementine or a handful of blueberries taste.  Since they are good for me and chocolate isn't, I always think the chocolate tastes better and that's just not always the case.



ohMom said:


> GREAT JOB to the losers....remember week 2 is notoriously fickle......walk the line on the straight and narrow and see that loss for next Friday in your grasp!



Yep...that's exactly what I think, too.  That second week can do you in if you're not careful.  I get so enthused with my weight loss the first week that I start thinking I can start snacking a little more.  Now, as today's QOTD helps us realize, I know I can just build those little treats in to a healthy plan.



maiziezoe said:


> I had a pretty rough day yesterday. I found out my favorite aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer.



I'm so sorry.  




maiziezoe said:


> I have a question: Do any of you have acne problems when you start losing weight?



Yep!  Gotta love when all those free radicals start making their way out of your fat cells, don't you?  I've found that it helps me when I up my water intake.  I think it flushes some ick out of my system a little more.


----------



## lisah0711

soozaay said:


> Hi Everyone
> Just a short note to say hi....I'm a newbie to the thread.  I'm 42, married - no kids, live in NJ and have 80 lbs to lose.  I'm so glad there's a group to help me stay motivated.  Good luck everyone!  I look forward to "talking" to you more.



 soozaay!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



my3princes said:


> I had 2 slices of Freschetta pizza for dinner tonight with the kids.  DH is working.  I didn't calculate the points until after I ate it and those 2 slices were 10 pts.  So not worth it Thankfully I had a good day so I'm still not over my allowance, but I won't have a fun snack tonight.



Don't you hate it when you eat something and then realize it is so not worth it?!?    I bet you won't even like Freshetta pizza after this!  It's nice because then you will eat something that you really like and enjoy it even more!  



ShortyNBug said:


> I've been bummed all day.  I only lost 1.8 this week.  I couldn't have done anything better this week so I don't know what the deal is.  Maybe I need to eat more?  Who knows.  It's all such a guessing game.  Congrats to all of those who lost this week.  I skimmed and saw some big numbers.  I can't keep up with the thread when it moves this fast and I'm at work all day.



 Lynsey!  I think any loss should be celebrated and 1.8 is a good loss in my book, especially when you think that you should be shooting for a 1-2 pound loss a week.  If you've tracked all your food honestly and have been keeping up on the activity, you will lose.  Maybe not this week or even the week after, but your hard work will pay off.  Anyone who has read your blog can see how far you've come already!  You can do this!


----------



## tigger813

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> QOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel the same way about my village.  I do the Dicken's Village.  Does yours have a theme, too?
> 
> Are you talking about the cycling game where you go around and touch the flag points?  I'm really enjoying that one and the second level definitely gave me a good work out as step-pedaled my way all over the mountain!
> 
> 
> Yep...that's exactly what I think, too.  That second week can do you in if you're not careful.  I get so enthused with my weight loss the first week that I start thinking I can start snacking a little more.  Now, as today's QOTD helps us realize, I know I can just build those little treats in to a healthy plan.


 

Some are Dept 56, some I got at the Christmas Tree Shop really cheap. Some are Dickens. They are on my mantle with "snow" underneath! I love them! There are also some on my "Bannister". Keep forgetting to light them.

I love that cycling game on the Wii Fit Plus is so much fun. I promised myself that after we clean up the house tomorrow I will do the Wii Fit with either the PLUS, the BL or the EA Sports Active More Workouts. Just didn't have time this week.

We all shared in the "treat" tonight as we played Sorry Sliders and SORRY! Girls are in bed. We are watching Family Guy and I really want to go to sleep!

I plan on getting in most of my workouts tomorrow but not sure about Sunday since I have church and then we are having company all afternoon. I will have to drink extra water tomorrow and the protein drinks.

Good night all! Get ready for the next QOTD tomorrow!


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I don't really plan a treat into my day. I would call myself a binge eater, although it's not formally diagnosed and one treat often turns into 5 or more. Chocolate especially does me in. I am thinking about building a mini bag of that 94% (I think) FF popcorn into my diet as it's portion controlled. I tend to do better that way, with emphasis on "tend." Someone mentioned asking for support. If anyone has any suggestions for binge eating, I'd love them. TIA.

Have a great day tomorrow and congrads to all those who lost.


----------



## LuvBaloo

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Are you talking about the cycling game where you go around and touch the flag points?  I'm really enjoying that one and the second level definitely gave me a good work out as step-pedaled my way all over the mountain!



 that's the one I mean, I like that it take a long time to find them all, and I like that there's a few levels of it.  I haven't managed to find all the flags in the cave yet.  That's my goal for tomorrow.


----------



## NancyIL

I lost NO weight this week. Guess I need to lay off the Nutella, chocolate chips, and Frosted Flakes!  My workouts could've been better, but they've been worse!


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Down 8.6 lbs this week!  And it feels great!  But I won't be counting on that again next week.  I usually do very well the 1st week then it's extremely tough and unmotivating after that.  But I do think I have discovered one of my problems from previous attempts...not eating enough.  Tracking what I eat every day and eating when I'm hungry has kept me from binge snacking in the evenings.  Before I would always just try and guess at how many calories I was eating at a time/day and I'm sure I would undereat during the day and overeat in the evenings.  Now it's all more balanced throughout my waking hours and I feel much better than I have in past attempts.  I did very good with the weeks COW and feel good about stepping that up for this next week.  Now...if I could figure out when to exercise I should be able to at least keep loosing something.  I find that in the evenings I have excuses...too late, too much to do around the house.  I am very jealous of you people that can get up and workout early in the morning - I have friends that run at 5:00 A.M.!!!!!  I'm awake at 5 but my eyes aren't even open.  Even on the mornings I do seem to actually wake up enough to get up, I have the excuse of "I don't want to wake my daughter" or I don't want to have to deal with the dog knowing I'm already awake.  And, of course, now it's too cold to have to get up and walk on the treadmill in my heated house LOL!  

Y'all have a great weekend! 
♥ Theresa


----------



## pppiglet

> QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?



I never give up my dark chocolate.  I include it in my daily calories. I have to have at least 1 piece a day, but I will allow myself 3.  I've been good and only had 1 everyday this week though.


----------



## pppiglet

NCRedding said:


> As I expected, since I haven't been totally committed to WW this week, my weight stayed the same.
> 
> QOTD:  I don't have a treat to reward myself.  I'm one of those people who if I get started, I can't seem to stop.  I might try to treat myself to 3 tootsie roll midgets, but find that I have eaten 12 instead.  I do have rewards planned for reaching certain goals, but don't reward myself daily...maybe I should try to find something that works.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing success stories this week from all you "losers".



Tootsie roll midgets use to be mine treat too, but I can't stop at just a few. Heck...at Halloween time I'd eat 25-30 in a sitting!  Same thing with M&Ms.

Dark chocolate I am happy with one piece of DOVE or Ghiradelli.

This week I was down 3 lbs.  Not much, but wasn't expecting even this.


----------



## Riverhill

QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?

If I've been good I treat myself to the Cafe Mocha from Tim Hortons. It is 180calories of caffine and chocolate. YUM!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovedvc

QOTD:  I always treat myself, lately it's been just chocolate chips.  Not the whole cookies just the chips.  30 chips is 70 calories and I can make them last.


----------



## mikamah

mandac said:


> Yuck!  I am up 2 pounds this week   So Frustrating.  Hopefully those are quick to come off.  I don't want to start another year by saying I will lose weight and gaining instead.  I have done that too much.
> 
> I haven't been peeking in this thread, but I am going to subscribe today and hopefully you all can inspire me (or at least help me not feel so bad about doing badly).  I know the only real failure is when you give up, so I will be back out there jogging tomorrow (have dinner plans with DH's family tonight )  I am tracking my food and activity.  Something has got to give!


Hang in there, and don't give up.  It's so frustrating when you see a gain, but keep trying.  There is lots of support and inspiration here.  Tracking is so helpful for me too, especially when I'm not on track, at least it helps keep me accountable.  Here's to a better weighin next week.

maiziezoe- I am so sorry to hear about your aunt.  You did so well dealing with it, and not turning to food.  I have learned this past year, that comfort food might make me feel better in the moment, but those feelings of sadness and stress are still going to be there, and I don't need to add more pounds that will just make me feel worse in the long run.  I hope your aunt will do well with her treatments, and I'll be sending a prayer your way.  Hang in there.

It's been so great to read about all the big losses this week!!  Some pretty impressive numbers here, we'll be well on our way to that 500 pounds!!  Nice work everyone.  

I'm going to quote my sisterinlaw's facebook quote, "Do you have a GOAL or a WISH this year? A goal without a daily plan of action is just a wish." 
 It sort of struck home with me.  I have a goal to fit into some capris that are in my basement this summer, and I am ready to work and get there.  

Did 65min total wii fit today, and tomorrow am off to to western ma for my nieces bday party.  Rollerskating, and I'll skate, and will have 1 piece of pizza, and a small slice of cake.  It's a new ww day so I've got my 35 points at the ready.  

I forget who was talking about not using all her ww points, and I'm a firm believer in using all the daily, plus most of the flex points.   I try to eat the healthy guidelines for the daily points, and the 35 for those splurges that will make the plan liveable, and help me to not feel deprived.   

Congrats to everyone here!!!Keep up the great work.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Aaron, his sister Ann, and I went skiing today. That is a good workout and a lot of fun, but I'm sore in ways I didn't think possible! I did gain .4 this week, but at least it wasn't more and I'm back on track.


----------



## tmfranlk

Had a pretty good first week with a 3lb loss. Not a bad start at all.

*QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?*

I always have treats built into my day. They are my favorite parts of the day and some of my favorite foods. I also know that if I don't learn to work them into my day, then I will never stick with these lifestyle changes long-term. The right portion is always the key. If I allow myself a decent amount, though not large amount, of something then it loses it's temptation and doesn't become a destructive force to my diet. As for what it is, that depends on the day. Treats are anything from chocolate to ice cream to chips...whatever it is I'm craving at the time.


----------



## redwalker

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Participants**!*
> 
> This will be our home for the challenge. Here you will find the QOTD (Question of the Day), the COW (Challenge of the Week), and a list of our participants as well as the results from the weigh ins and the COW.
> 
> Anytime that you want to review the detailed information about our challenge check the sticky at the top of this page or use this handy link:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34666127&postcount=1
> 
> Our first weigh in is Friday. This is a 15 week challenge that ends April 16th!
> 
> Thank you LuvBaloo for being our weightkeeper!  Thank you donac for running the COW (Challenge of the Week)!  Thank you to all of our coaches!  And thank you to all our participants who make our challenge a great one!
> 
> Good luck to all and may we all be losers (until some of us switch to the maintainer team!)
> 
> *Our new clippie is here!  A big, BIG thank you to corinnak for designing our challenge clippie!*




Just making sure I am in the right place.  I am looking forward to hearing all the good things we are all doing for ourselves! Go BL9!


----------



## redwalker

Well, I always have real cream in my coffee.  I generally treat myself to something, whether it be some cheese on a cracker or a piece of dark Chocolate, I have  some kind of treat for myself..but I don't have it every day, mostly because I forget to.  I don't obsess on what I can't or shouldn't have, but on other things.  If I get a craving for something I will have a reasonable amount, and feel good about it. It isn't ever about what you are depriving yourself, it is what you can incorporate into your daily life and still be living a healthy life style.  Enjoy your cookie or M&Ms, just don't eat the whole bag.


----------



## redwalker

mikamah said:


> Hang in there, and don't give up.  It's so frustrating when you see a gain, but keep trying.  There is lots of support and inspiration here.  Tracking is so helpful for me too, especially when I'm not on track, at least it helps keep me accountable.  Here's to a better weighin next week.
> 
> maiziezoe- I am so sorry to hear about your aunt.  You did so well dealing with it, and not turning to food.  I have learned this past year, that comfort food might make me feel better in the moment, but those feelings of sadness and stress are still going to be there, and I don't need to add more pounds that will just make me feel worse in the long run.  I hope your aunt will do well with her treatments, and I'll be sending a prayer your way.  Hang in there.
> 
> It's been so great to read about all the big losses this week!!  Some pretty impressive numbers here, we'll be well on our way to that 500 pounds!!  Nice work everyone.
> 
> I'm going to quote my sisterinlaw's facebook quote, "Do you have a GOAL or a WISH this year? A goal without a daily plan of action is just a wish."
> It sort of struck home with me.  I have a goal to fit into some capris that are in my basement this summer, and I am ready to work and get there.
> 
> Did 65min total wii fit today, and tomorrow am off to to western ma for my nieces bday party.  Rollerskating, and I'll skate, and will have 1 piece of pizza, and a small slice of cake.  It's a new ww day so I've got my 35 points at the ready.
> 
> I forget who was talking about not using all her ww points, and I'm a firm believer in using all the daily, plus most of the flex points.   I try to eat the healthy guidelines for the daily points, and the 35 for those splurges that will make the plan liveable, and help me to not feel deprived.
> 
> Congrats to everyone here!!!Keep up the great work.



That is an interesting question from your sis-in-laws facebook.  It is true, a wish or a goal those two different things. A wish, is well, it may or may not happen, but you are not actively trying to attain it.  The Goal-you are actively working towards and making progress, taking it into your own hands and making it happen for you, and not waiting for anyone else to do it for you.  It sounds like you are heading down the right road! Keep up the positive attitude, it will be more of an asset than you can ever know.  BELIVE in yourself, and it will happen! You will REACH your GOAL!


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> I'm going to quote my sisterinlaw's facebook quote, "Do you have a GOAL or a WISH this year? A goal without a daily plan of action is just a wish."
> It sort of struck home with me.  I have a goal to fit into some capris that are in my basement this summer, and I am ready to work and get there.



What timing - I was just thinking of pulling out something that I want to fit into this spring or summer and hanging it up so I can see my goal!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Aaron, his sister Ann, and I went skiing today. That is a good workout and a lot of fun, but I'm sore in ways I didn't think possible! I did gain .4 this week, but at least it wasn't more and I'm back on track.



  Sorry that you're sore!  You are funny though.   



ShortyNBug said:


> I've been bummed all day.  I only lost 1.8 this week.  I couldn't have done anything better this week so I don't know what the deal is.  Maybe I need to eat more?  Who knows.  It's all such a guessing game.  Congrats to all of those who lost this week.  I skimmed and saw some big numbers.  I can't keep up with the thread when it moves this fast and I'm at work all day.



1.8 is great!!!!  This isn't your first few weeks either...fantastic job!



maiziezoe said:


> I got the Wii Biggest Loser earlier this week. The first day I was like, "this is too easy"... *yawn*. The second day I thought my legs were going to fall off!!
> 
> It's a good workout. I did the challenge and the weigh in today and came in first place in the challenge... I was beat by the end of it.
> 
> My next purchase is going to be Wii Active.





*Seanaci* said:


> Maiziezoe, I have Wii BL...and LOVE it. I feel like I get a much better workout with that than the WiiFit. Plus, I like that I can just weigh in every day if I feel the need.



Okay Wii BL users...I'm trying to play the game on it.  Does yours give you a workout every day?  Mine only seems to be doing one 3 times week...I'm not sure what's up, I want to do 5...can anyone help??



3_disprincesses said:


> Down 8.6 lbs this week!


  WOW!!!  Very very motivating!  Glad you've got yourself ready for week two also...   Enjoy this loss!!


----------



## mikamah

I must say it is very exciting for me to be able to come on more frequently again, and not have 7 pages to catch up on .  


redwalker said:


> That is an interesting question from your sis-in-laws facebook.  It is true, a wish or a goal those two different things. A wish, is well, it may or may not happen, but you are not actively trying to attain it.  The Goal-you are actively working towards and making progress, taking it into your own hands and making it happen for you, and not waiting for anyone else to do it for you.  It sounds like you are heading down the right road! Keep up the positive attitude, it will be more of an asset than you can ever know.  BELIVE in yourself, and it will happen! You will REACH your GOAL!


That is very well said.  We all should try to believe in ourselves, and we will reach our goals. 


jennz said:


> What timing - I was just thinking of pulling out something that I want to fit into this spring or summer and hanging it up so I can see my goal!


It can definitely help.  I bought a pair of white capris last spring for my nephew's graduation, and am hoping they will be fitting for my son's first communion this may.  Nice loss you had this week, jenn.  This is going to be a much better year for us.  That's so great that you and  you family are going to train to do a 5k together.  

Of course now that I'm caught up, I'm going away for the night, so I'll be back tomorrow to catch up again.  Did 60 min wii fit this morning, off to ww to weighin, and then to my brothers determined to keep my head in the game.  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?

I'm going to try out the BL Wii game and and the EA Sports Active More Workouts. I will also squeeze in 2-4 miles of WATP at some point. We will also be cleaning for our company tomorrow. 

I take the weekend off only if my body feels the need. I don't do as much exercise but always squeeze some in. I also have my alcohol on the weekends only. I will be drinking lots of water this weekend and having my BL Protein drinks as well. We'll be eating "football" food tomorrow so I will have to be super good today to make up for that. I plan ahead. I probably won't get in a workout tomorrow until tomorrow night unless I get up and workout before church. Our company will be here by the time I get home from church.

Enjoy your Saturday everyone. I'll be around all day as far as I know!


----------



## donac

I am down 1 pound but it has been a week where I have concentrated more on my exercise than my eating.  I am starting on my eating this week along with the exercise.  I did do great on the exercise.  I started last sat with 4000 steps and Sun was 2000 steps but since MOnday I have been over 7000 each day.

Friday QOTD I do like some treats.  On a bad day it is not a good idea because I will go over my limit

Have a good day everyone.  I have nothing required for me to do today.  I am going to a local yarn shop that is having a going out of business sale because the owner is sick.  I wish I was in the market for a business because I would go for it but it is not the right time.  Then I might do some cooking.  Ground beef is on sale at the local supermarket and it would be good have some things in the freezer.


----------



## Christine & family

My first post on this thread!  What a great group of people on here.  I had a really good week weight loss wise, but got sick yesterday and ordered pizza for kids cause I didn't feel like cooking and today on the scale was yuck (because of course I ate a bunch of pizza).  Just telling myself today is a new day and I'm still down overall.  Don't have the energy to exercise yet with this sore throat, but hoping to take it easy today and perhaps tackle that tonight.  Thanks to all of you for the great information and inspiration on this board!


----------



## CinderellasSister

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?



I still plan on doing my 30 minutes at least on the Wii Fit Plus.  I also have errands to run and a house to clean, so that will also help to keep me moving and not sitting on the sofa most of the day.  In the past, the weekends would be my time to rest, and not do too much activity, but those days are gone!   I'm now much more motivated to get up and be more active in general.  
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

redwalker said:


> Just making sure I am in the right place.  I am looking forward to hearing all the good things we are all doing for ourselves! Go BL9!



 redwalker!  You are in the right place!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?



DH is gone this week-end so it is just DS and myself at home.  We went to the grocery store yesterday so I have good, healthy food to eat.  We are eating some things that would not be eaten if DH was here, like tuna fish and tofu!    I am working on my exercise this week so I will not be taking off, however, I have a house that is in need of a lot of work so that will be my activity.  Then I'll have my activity and a clean house!  



Christine & family said:


> My first post on this thread!  What a great group of people on here.  I had a really good week weight loss wise, but got sick yesterday and ordered pizza for kids cause I didn't feel like cooking and today on the scale was yuck (because of course I ate a bunch of pizza).  Just telling myself today is a new day and I'm still down overall.  Don't have the energy to exercise yet with this sore throat, but hoping to take it easy today and perhaps tackle that tonight.  Thanks to all of you for the great information and inspiration on this board!



  Hope that you are feeling better soon, Christine.  I love your attitude about the pizza!


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?



No I don't give myself the weekend off, I still make sure to reach my 2700 calorie burn and stay in my 1700 calories.  We do have pizza every Sunday but I have it in my calorie budget


----------



## ShortyNBug

QOTD:  One of my biggest goals is to stay on track on the weekend food wise.  I never have trouble with exercise on the weekends because I don't go anywhere.   Today I plan to do a biggest loser video and some biggest loser wii.  I am also going to do some wii fit later on because my hubby works 4-9 at his part time job and there's nothing better to do.


----------



## ShortyNBug

> No I don't give myself the weekend off, I still make sure to reach my 2700 calorie burn and stay in my 1700 calories. We do have pizza every Sunday but I have it in my calorie budget



Do you burn 2700 calories a day?  Wow!  I like my 900-1000 days a lot but I couldn't imagine 2700.  Good for you.


----------



## wezee

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?
> 
> 
> DH is gone all day today, which will give me the chance to get in a good long WATP workout.  I also plan on making a large pot of WW taco soup. I love to make this soup and freeze it in individual servings for my work lunches.
> 
> Getting a late start this morning...too much wine yesterday celebrating my first week weight loss.  Silly me!
> 
> I do tend to skip my weekend workouts to devote time to DH, since he works 2nd shift and I don't have much time with him during the week. But I tend to eat better on the weekends since I'm not tempted by all the garbage foods the girls at work bring in.


----------



## beansf

*QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?*
A major part of staying OP for me during the weekend is my weekly visit to Costco/grocery store. If I shop right, it sets me up to be successful. As someone once said, if you don't buy it, you can't eat it. 

I usually burn more calories during Saturday-Sunday than I do during the week since I am not strapped to a desk, like I am at work M-F. I will still be doing my elliptical workouts and when the weather is nice I will often go for a walk outside. So no days off for me. As long as I am feeling healthy, I don't see the need for them. If I were lifting weights, I would take days off between those, but I am trying to overcome some back issues at the moment, so cardio is all I am doing.

Happy Weekend, everyone!


----------



## jennz

ShortyNBug said:


> Do you burn 2700 calories a day?  Wow!  I like my 900-1000 days a lot but I couldn't imagine 2700.  Good for you.



I do but this is total for everything, like breathing and everything! I have a bodybugg and it counts everything.  I also weigh more than you.


----------



## tigger813

Christine & family said:


> My first post on this thread!  What a great group of people on here.  I had a really good week weight loss wise, but got sick yesterday and ordered pizza for kids cause I didn't feel like cooking and today on the scale was yuck (because of course I ate a bunch of pizza).  Just telling myself today is a new day and I'm still down overall.  Don't have the energy to exercise yet with this sore throat, but hoping to take it easy today and perhaps tackle that tonight.  Thanks to all of you for the great information and inspiration on this board!



Welcome, Christine! 

We all have those days of eating what we shouldn't but you have the right attitude! During the last challenge I would have a week with a huge loss and then I'd gain the next! One thing I've learned is DON'T GET FRUSTRATED! Frustration is your WORST enemy!

Have some green tea and relax! Drinking water can help you too!

Feel better!


----------



## ShortyNBug

> I do but this is total for everything, like breathing and everything! I have a bodybugg and it counts everything. I also weigh more than you.



I thought about that after I asked but you just never know.  How do you like the bodybugg?  Do you mind if I ask what it ends up costing in total?


----------



## soozaay

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?


 
I try to stay on program over the weekend.  Today I'm going to do the Wii Fit after I do a little house cleaning, etc.  I especially stay on program during the day if I'm going out to a party or out with friends in the evening...that way, if I DO go overboard on anything, I'm not blowing the whole day....I also get right back on program the next day.


----------



## soozaay

I'd love to learn more about the bodybug too!


----------



## lecach

QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?

Nope - no weekend off for me. I had a brunch of eggbeaters on a whole wheat english muffin. DS and I will go out to eat but will go somewhere that I can find a healthy option. Weekends are the worst for staying on track since there are so many other options available. But I am committed to doing my very best.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I meant to mention this yesterday, but it slipped my mind until my DD 7 asked this morning about starting her sales. Girl Scout cookie sales started yesterday and cookies arrive mid-February!!!  Yowza!  Yikes!!!  Thin Mints can be a huge problem area for me. I'm already thinking ahead and developing a mindset of working a small serving into my daily routine instead of horking (as Remy on Ratatouille would say) an entire sleeve in one sitting. And believe me, I've done that!  I just wanted all of you to have a heads up for when that cute little Daisy or Brownie knocks on your door, you cann have a plan for what you want to do.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Lecach - You have got to share the bacon for a Christmas present story at some point!  I'm dying to know!


----------



## ohMom

good afternoon everyone 

QOTD:  the past year I didn't stay OP over the weekend and i didn't lose any weight, now that same extra poundage is still hanging out and i'm determined to shed it over next 3 months.  soooooo.....this mean a different strategy for the weekend that includes journaling and Sat workouts

Lily posted on FB at her completion of the half-marathon....wet and frozen were the words she used....ugh our fellow WISHers!


----------



## MrIncrediDad

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?



On the weekend my DW (LittleSeacow) and I stick to our diet with the exception of our date night.  We actually tend to each get a couple of days in at the gym since our schedules and our 6m old DD can make the weekdays quite crazy.


----------



## jennz

ShortyNBug said:


> I thought about that after I asked but you just never know.  How do you like the bodybugg?  Do you mind if I ask what it ends up costing in total?





soozaay said:


> I'd love to learn more about the bodybug too!



I LOVE my bodybugg!  It is exactly what I needed.  DH got it for me for Christmas, I've wanted one but never wanted to spend the money.  He got it through costco online for $179, which includes  1 year subscription to the service (he had to brag about his deal lol).  

I know some people have had skin irritation from theirs, and I was worried that I would too because I have sensitive skin, but I haven't had any problems.  I had been doing WW points and using my pedometer but it wasn't working for me.  Well really I wasn't working it right - not writing down everything and estimating.  Points are too "general" for me, I need exact.  Writing down calories didn't do it for me either, I'd let it slide.  But with the bugg you enter it in the computer, and for it to be effective I HAVE to put it all in there.  So I do.  I set my goals for 2 pounds/week loss, and a 2700 calorie burn and 1700 calorie consumption.  This is a little bit of work for me but not so much that I'll quit.

At the end of each day you want a calorie deficit, mine is 1000, so 2 pounds/week.  Jessie (Eeyore's Butterfly) posted a screen shot of her program that shows what you see.  I don't remember which post though, sorry, and I don't know how to do that.  

So...for me this has been great.  It gets my mind in it - black and white, no fudge room (no pun intended there!  lol )  everything counts.  

I hope that helps!  Feel free to ask if you have any other questions.


----------



## Craftydawn

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?



I don't give myself the weekend off, but I don't typically do a structured workout (wii, WATP). I am very active on the weekends cleaning and doing housework. I still stick to my points but tend to use my weekly points on the weekend to enjoy some little extras. 

I work full-time and go to school at night after work so the weekends are usually the only time that I have to get personal stuff done. I just wish that there were more hours in the day. 

I really wish I had more time to be active on this board because I find it SO inspirational.  

We are all different, but so much the same in this journey. Thank you all for sharing this with all of us. It truly is helpful in more ways than you can know.


----------



## ShortyNBug

Does it always come with one year free subscription?  That's the part I heard can get spendy.  If that's the case....I NEED one!  I better start saving and find them somewhere near me so I can get one.  

Do they have a program where you enter the food in and it calculates calories or so you still use something like thedailyplate and then add the calories?  Do you just add the total cals you've eaten at the end of the day?  Thanks!


----------



## jenanderson

*QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?*

To keep myself going, I still count points all weekend long.  I feel like I do give myself a break though because I save all my flex points (WW) for the weekend so if I want to splurge a little, I know it is okay.  I also allow alcohol on the weekend - it is not the best use of my points but that is why I love WW...it allows me to decide how to use the points.  

My exercising is another story.  I am so busy on the weekend with running errands, cleaning house and other work.  Then there is the fact that I try to spend some time with the kids and DH because our weeks are also busy.  In the end, I never seem to exercise as much on the weekend.  My goal this time around is to try to get at least 1/2 of my work out in on the weekends but be comfortable enough with the fact that I am good all week that if I miss the exercise...I will not get too upset.


----------



## tigger813

Haven't gotten in a workout yet today! Been cleaning the living room, dining room, vacuuming, helping the girls clean out their drawers. Had some crackers and spreadable cheese for lunch. Didn't know what I wanted to eat. Of course I don't know what we'll have for supper yet either. Had 2 big glasses of water too. I may stop cleaning and head downstairs for a workout in a few though. I still need to vacuum downstairs as I haven't since my parents left.

Very proud of my girls for actually doing a nice job cleaning their rooms for a change. DD1 is still finishing and I need to vacuum her room. They both watched movies on their DVD players to keep them occupied. DH also had DD2 practice writing some letters as she's been writing a bunch backwards lately. 

Sat too long so I guess I'll head down to get some more work done.


----------



## lornak

Wow!  This is a fast moving thread!  This is the first chance I have had to check in since we got started!  I can see I am way behind!  I am really excited about this group and challenge and I'm hoping you'll still let me give a quick introduction and join in the fun....

My name is Lorna and I live in northern Minnesota.  I am a wife and mother of 4 great kids (13, 11, 10, 5).  I have my own business and I work from home.  I have struggled with my weight all my life.  My 20 year class reunion was in 2008 and that year I decided I was going to lose weight before it happened.  I did lose 20 pounds before the event and then 10 more afterwards.  I did WW at home and was very excited about the loss even though I wanted to lose about 30 more pounds.  However, I have slowly put 12 pounds back on.  I have decided to get seriously back on track again.  I work out at Snap Fittness each week.  My goal is 5 day but I usually end up around 3.  

I did have a great first week losing 4.9 pounds.  But, in fairness, I gained 5 pounds over the holidays so I am really only right back where I started.  But it does make me feel motivated to see the scale moving.

I look forward to the weeks to come and being a part of this group!


----------



## soozaay

Welcome Lorna!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I stray from my plan/WW over the weekend and I still try to get in exercise, but I do tend to use more of my WPA over the weekend. This is especially true when my sister's boyfriend comes to visit. He's here today, but I'm hoping to use less than 5 of my WPA. Sat. is my weigh-in day so I don't want to use all my weeklies on day 1 of my week.

Had a good week. Down 1.6, which is good for me. I was hoping for a little more, but that's ok. I did the math, and if I continue to lose at this rate, I'll be at goal by the end of BL 9. And, I'll look great as maid-of-honor for my sister's wedding, which is after BL 9 ends. I had to order a size I was really uncomfortable having to buy, so I'm hoping to need lots of alterations.

Have a great OP day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Welcome Lorna!

Yeah, I gained about 8 over the holidays and lost 4.8 this past week so I'm on my way.

Just did the BL Wii game for the first time. Did a light 12 minute workout with 8 minutes of stretching at the end! Felt great! Did sweat but not a ton! I'll do more tomorrow!

Time to play Jr Scrabble with the kids!


----------



## my3princes

I stick to points on the weekend, at least I think I do.  To be honest I've been counting points in my head for years so I just calculate what I remember everything being, but my goal is to start actually weighing my food, calculating the true point value and writing it down.  I bet that I'll see a huge benefit from it.  As far as exercise goes that's a weakness for me.  While I'm very active in RL I really don't exercise per se.  Now I could go to WDW right now and have no problem opening and closing a park and walking the entire time.  I could go to the pool and easily swim a mile, that's just how I've always been.  It's the extra physical activity that my brain thinks unpleasant.  Adding to that is the fact that I am allergic to the cold so if I don't plan ahead and dress in many many layers I will break out in hives.  That means I don't head out for winter walks or really go out unless it is necessary.  That being said I had planned to be on ski patrol this year,  until that was derailed by Hunter's brain tumor since I couldn't make the training sessions with everything that was going on.  Hopefully I will do that next winter.  I will go skiing with the boys at some point, but it really does need to be closer to freezing rather then well below zero as it is now.  I know everyone is thinking why do you live in Vermont?  I've lived here all my life and the allergy didn't develop until my freshman year of college.  My family is here and so is DH's.  I've learned how to effectively deal with it, I really just have to plan ahead, kind of like dieting.


----------



## Northern_Julie

What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?


It is easier for me on the weekend. I know it sounds wierd.  It is because I can actually take time and think about what my body want and the options.  As long as healthy food is around I can take a break from planning the whole day.  I did my groceries and am happy with how I did.  I usually cook a couple of meals on Sunday.  Charirties bag groceries on the weekends and the cashier and the bagging lady were commenting on my bell peppers, grapes and bananas (it is sometimes hard to get nice fresh fruit & veggies when you live in the subartic)and how nice they were.  I got myself some stuffed peppers in the meat section and am pairing it with a low calorie sauce and salad.  I think the tough part is not running to Tim Hortons for my Sunday afternoon chai tea and donut.   It is  a 2 minute walk from my house and this is my ussual weekly treat that I want to phase out.

I usually head to the  Curves before I do the shop.  I am opening the Wii Biggest Loser this evening.  I got it for Christmas and since traveling home it was going to be more like a chore.  I wanted to have time to actually play around.  I am hoping this will be a regular evening routien and Curves my morning workout.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?  I am absolutely staying OP over the weekends.  Once I'm on a roll (which I feel I am right now) I can keep rolling for awhile.  Once I stop, it's really hard for me to get going again.  I always say, "Tomorrow."  I started working last night on putting together a recipe file with breakfast, lunch, and dinner recipes and snack ideas.  I printed out a whole bunch last night with the nutritional information.  I'm giong to put them in page protectors inside a three ring binder.  When I decide which ones I'm using for the week, I'll put them in the front section.  As I find or decide on new recipes, I'll add them to the binder.  These recipes are all ones I like or ones I'd like to try and are low cal/low fat.  I've already gone for my daily walk/jog and will do Wii Fit when I finish up this post.



tigger813 said:


> I'm going to try out the BL Wii game and and the EA Sports Active More Workouts. !



Are these fun like the Wii Fit games?  I have seen people write that they are better workouts, but I enjoy doing the Wii on top of my walk/jogs because it's like playing a game.  I don't think I'd feel motivated if it was just a workout.  I'm really just starting out on the Wii Fit and I'm still trying to break the beginning records and see what happens to the piggy bank when you continue working out.



Christine & family said:


> I had a really good week weight loss wise, but got sick yesterday and ordered pizza for kids cause I didn't feel like cooking and today on the scale was yuck (because of course I ate a bunch of pizza).  Just telling myself today is a new day and I'm still down overall.



Pizza is my downfall, too!  If you never, ever have it then you'll just crave it more, right?    Today is definitely a new day.  I hope you feel better.



lisah0711 said:


> DH is gone this week-end so it is just DS and myself at home.  We went to the grocery store yesterday so I have good, healthy food to eat.  We are eating some things that would not be eaten if DH was here, like tuna fish and tofu!



You are so good!  It's my habit to eat more poorly when DH is gone.  I tend to splurge more on kid food my DDs and I both like (Macaroni and Cheese!) that DH doesn't consider a proper meal.  I'm going to have to make very good plans for next time he's gone for a night or two.



wezee said:


> I also plan on making a large pot of WW taco soup. I love to make this soup and freeze it in individual servings for my work lunches.



Yum!  That sounded good on a cool foggy day like today!  I looked it up online to see if I could find the recipe and I did.  I'm going to add it to my binder!



beansf said:


> A major part of staying OP for me during the weekend is my weekly visit to Costco/grocery store. If I shop right, it sets me up to be successful.



You are so gooooood!  DH and DDs are at Costco right now.  I went to do my excercise and then ate my LC lunch at home.  Otherwise all those little booths with all those yummy samples would be calling my name.  It's better if I just don't go in there at all right now!


----------



## my3princes

I'm off to work shortly.  I'm bartending tonight.  One of the perks of bartending is that my meal is free.  I hope to choose well and stay on track.


----------



## tigger813

3TinksandanEeyore- It is a real workout using the BL workout! I love the Wiifit plus better than the regular WiiFit


----------



## donac

It is nice to sit down for a while.  I went to the yarn store and bought $40 of yarn that I would have spent on $80 on.  It is sad to see a small business closing but the owner is sick and no one to take it over.  I have a lot of socks to knit.  I bought yarn to make dh and sons socks in a nice green.  I bought some pink , lilac, and maroon for some socks for me.  I also splurged on some other yarn to make multicolored socks for me.  The yarn was expensive and I normally wouldn't buy it but at half price it wasn't bad.

Then I took ds1 grocery shopping for the week.  We came home and made chili for the crockpot.  Won't eat it today but it will be nice to have tomorrow night.  I also made up some meatloaf and put those in the freezer.  A couple of them were small for my ds2 to take back to college.

My dh bought me a couple of books.  I suggested that we spend some time hiking this summer.  I read his Backpacker magazine and they had one in there that sounded pretty flat and I thought I could do it.  So I suggested that we do that this summer (last summer he suggested DW so we went there).  Now he got me a couple of books on the Appalacian Trail .  I found a couple in NJ that were listed as EASY but he is looking at the more moderate ones.  They are supposed to have the best scenerey.  I guess this is something that I started.  He also knows if I do this his friend will be very jealous.  I don't know if my ankle can handle it but I think it is a challenge that I am going to try.  

HAve a nice evening everyone.


----------



## jbm02

...rough day here.  I have military drill this weekend from 7AM-5PM so there isn't much oppportunity to exercise.  Hopefully I can get up early tomorrow and do the BL before heading out at 6:30AM.  I was able to get all my water in - but just barely.  The rest..well, I'm desperately avoiding the kitchen, where the extra-cheese pizza my DH ordered is sending out calls to me.   (had just once slice but it was soooo good - pulled the cheese off too and had just a little piece of that).   Luckily, we're heading out tonight to a high school musical so I won't be tempted by the aromas from the firehouse pizza!!  
..I have to go back a few pages to find this week's COW again (forgot what it was!).  Does anyone have the link before I go back too far???
Hope everyone has a terrific weekend.  
Jude


----------



## NC_Tink

Well, one of my New Year's resolutions this year was to not spend so much time on my butt sitting at the computer - but wow this board moves so fast - I can't keep up 

Scanning through - looks like many are making great progress this week!  That's great! I'm down 3.2 lbs at weigh-in yesterday - I'm happy about that - but i'm still working on the holiday weight gain 

QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?

I try not to take weekends off - I usually end up taking off a day during the week instead. But, I don't usually get to the gym on the weekends either - the boys' sports schedules often take up most of the weekend - along with all of the "errands" that need to get done on Saturday and Sunday. So, the weekend's cardio workouts are typically workout videos instead of the elliptical and the bike at the gym, and I don't tend to do strength training on the weekends. As for diet - I try to stick to it on the weekends - it's too easy for me to fall into bad habits - so I try to make good choices consistently. But, I do treat myself - if I'm having an exceptionally good day - I really like the WW Giant Cookies and Cream Ice Cream Bar - YUM! It's a treat that doesn't do a lot of damage  Oh - and today I tried and love the Chocolate Jello Mousse temptations - it's sugar free and only 60 calories! Today we went to the store and I got Black cocoa almonds - almonds covered in dark chocolate and then dusted in dark cocoa - really YUM! I only had two - had to try them - but they could be dangerous - I'll have to somehow work them into my "treats". 

OMG - I tried the Jillian Michael's 30 day Shred video today - only level 1 and all I can say is OWWWW!!!! Totally kicked my butt! I may have to take tomorrow off because I'm not sure that I'm gonna be able to move!


----------



## auntlynne

It's sad to hear people saying they feel bad for only losing 1, 2, 3...6...8 pounds in a week.  If you gained that much you would be horrified - when you've lost it (the opposite), you should be--the opposite--ecstatic.  MUST CHANGE THE MINDSET!  Celebrate the lost pounds. 




redwalker said:


> ...It is true, a wish or a goal those two different things. A wish, is well, it may or may not happen, but you are not actively trying to attain it.  The Goal-you are actively working towards and making progress, taking it into your own hands and making it happen for you, and not waiting for anyone else to do it for you.  ...



Do we have to change our thread from WISH to GOAL (Getting On with Active Living)?


----------



## DisFam95

Regarding the Girl Scout cookies...you can always just make a donation and say no to the cookies.  That's what i do with my friend who's kids sells!


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD:  I try to stay OP on the weekends, but find it much harder simply because I spend more time at home, and it makes it easier to snack!! Snacking is my downfall.  Today has not been good for me diet-wise...I've most grazed on snack food.  Started out with a great healthy breakfast, but went downhill from there.  

I hoped to have some quiet time just for me this evening, but DH decided to change his plans and came home from the ballgame early.  I was planning on a salad for dinner; that wasn't enough for him so now he is cooking, which wouldn't be a problem except that he used twice as many dishes and pans as he needs, leaves stuff everywhere, etc.  I've already scrubbed the kitchen top to bottom (having guests tomorrow) and now I get to do it again.


----------



## pjlla

soozaay said:


> Hi Everyone
> Just a short note to say hi....I'm a newbie to the thread.  I'm 42, married - no kids, live in NJ and have 80 lbs to lose.  I'm so glad there's a group to help me stay motivated.  Good luck everyone!  I look forward to "talking" to you more.



Glad to have you here with us!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: I don't really plan a treat into my day. I would call myself a binge eater, although it's not formally diagnosed and one treat often turns into 5 or more. Chocolate especially does me in. I am thinking about building a mini bag of that 94% (I think) FF popcorn into my diet as it's portion controlled. I tend to do better that way, with emphasis on "tend." Someone mentioned asking for support. If anyone has any suggestions for binge eating, I'd love them. TIA.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow and congrads to all those who lost.



Well, my only suggestion regarding the binge eating would be to avoid the binge foods as much as possible.  For example (as I mentioned a few days ago) I just have NO control when I have an open bag of Terra sweet potato chips around (but if they are closed, I can resist).  So I have just stopped buying them.  Sadly, they don't seem to come in individual size bags.  And no one else in my family likes them, so no one to share them with.  But I just can't stop myself when I get started.... so I just don't get started!   

That doesn't mean that I don't have treats.... but I make sure that they are something that I can control.



mikamah said:


> Hang in there, and don't give up.  It's so frustrating when you see a gain, but keep trying.  There is lots of support and inspiration here.  Tracking is so helpful for me too, especially when I'm not on track, at least it helps keep me accountable.  Here's to a better weighin next week.
> 
> maiziezoe- I am so sorry to hear about your aunt.  You did so well dealing with it, and not turning to food.  I have learned this past year, that comfort food might make me feel better in the moment, but those feelings of sadness and stress are still going to be there, and I don't need to add more pounds that will just make me feel worse in the long run.  I hope your aunt will do well with her treatments, and I'll be sending a prayer your way.  Hang in there.
> 
> It's been so great to read about all the big losses this week!!  Some pretty impressive numbers here, we'll be well on our way to that 500 pounds!!  Nice work everyone.
> 
> I'm going to quote my sisterinlaw's facebook quote, *"Do you have a GOAL or a WISH this year? A goal without a daily plan of action is just a wish." * It sort of struck home with me.  I have a goal to fit into some capris that are in my basement this summer, and I am ready to work and get there.
> 
> Did 65min total wii fit today, and tomorrow am off to to western ma for my nieces bday party.  Rollerskating, and I'll skate, and will have 1 piece of pizza, and a small slice of cake.  It's a new ww day so I've got my 35 points at the ready.
> 
> I forget who was talking about not using all her ww points, and I'm a firm believer in using all the daily, plus most of the flex points.   I try to eat the healthy guidelines for the daily points, and the 35 for those splurges that will *make the plan liveable, and help me to not feel deprived.   *Congrats to everyone here!!!Keep up the great work.



I LOVE that quote!! I'm going to write it down in many places!!

It is so nice to find a plan that you CAN make livable because as we all know, we are ALL trying to do this FOR A LIFETIME, right??  





lornak said:


> Wow!  This is a fast moving thread!  This is the first chance I have had to check in since we got started!  I can see I am way behind!  I am really excited about this group and challenge and I'm hoping you'll still let me give a quick introduction and join in the fun....
> 
> My name is Lorna and I live in northern Minnesota.  I am a wife and mother of 4 great kids (13, 11, 10, 5).  I have my own business and I work from home.  I have struggled with my weight all my life.  My 20 year class reunion was in 2008 and that year I decided I was going to lose weight before it happened.  I did lose 20 pounds before the event and then 10 more afterwards.  I did WW at home and was very excited about the loss even though I wanted to lose about 30 more pounds.  However, I have slowly put 12 pounds back on.  I have decided to get seriously back on track again.  I work out at Snap Fittness each week.  My goal is 5 day but I usually end up around 3.
> 
> I did have a great first week losing 4.9 pounds.  But, in fairness, I gained 5 pounds over the holidays so I am really only right back where I started.  But it does make me feel motivated to see the scale moving.
> 
> I look forward to the weeks to come and being a part of this group!



Glad you made it on here with us!  


Good evening everyone!  Surprise!  I didn't think I would make it back here this quickly... but I am exhausted.  We returned home from DD's high school swim meet at 11 pm last night and were OUT THE DOOR at 5:00 am this morning to head to the pool at MIT in Cambridge.  I thought we MIGHT stay overnight nearby, but the event went quickly and we were out of there by a little after 1pm, so we came home for the night.  But we are out of here at 5:30 am tomorrow, so I am heading to bed SOON!  

QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?

Well... usually my splurge meal/day is Friday or Saturday (unless I am saving it for a special meal later in the week, like a birthday).  And Sunday is my usual day off  from exercise (unless there was a day during the week that I was unable/unwilling to exercise, like Christmas day).  Other than that I try to stay on plan, weigh/measure/track my foods, do my exercise, drink my water, etc.  It is just too tough to get back on track if I go hog wild, even for one or two days.  


It kind of looks like today will be my (unplanned) splurge day.  Since I was up SO early, I had eaten 1/2 of my daily points by about 10am and so I have, of course, gone over my points so far and I would still like a little treat.  It won't be a big splurge day, but more than I had originally counted on.  I did stay with my planned foods for the day, for the most part, but I ended up being much hungrier this morning than I anticipated, so I had some extra fruit and that is what will end up putting me over for the day probably.  And despite thinking that I would come home and exercise this afternoon, I was barely awake enough to get dinner on the table  .  I'm going to get bathed and off to bed in the next hour or so (hopefully I can stay awake until 8pm...)  I am definitely one of those people who needs 8 hours of sleep!  And I had TWO cups of coffee with caffeine today, something I don't normally have... and I was still half asleep on the drive home at 2pm!!

Hopefully after a good night's sleep tonight, I will have enough energy for a workout tomorrow night when we get home.  I really tried to talk myself into 30 minutes on the TM tonight, but it is just not going to happen.  It's not the getting up at 4:30 am that was the problem, since I get up at that hour on Tuesdays and Thursday regularly anyhow.... it was the getting to bed at midnight the night before that was the problem!!  

DS made brownies tonight.... not sure how I will resist, but I'm going to try.  How many points in one bite do you suppose??  

Happy dreams everyone!................P


----------



## sahbushka

Hi all, I haven't posted in a while but I have been working hard.  I saw a 1 lb gain this week but that is because I wi on tuesdays.  I weighed in the tuesday before new years and then new years eve was insanely not on plan and I was able to get the damage somewhat under control so that I only showed a 1 lb gain at weigh in this past tuesday.  Since the new year started I have been to the gym every day but one and on that one day I was at my ww meeting.  I have been eating on plan and really feel in the groove.  I have not had any soda since the new year started and I am feeling good and on a roll!  My dh and I have been trying new recipes and it has been lots of fun...tonight we are trying a recipe I got from WW back in 2002 and never got around to making it....well, tonights the night!  It is called taco junk and I will let you know if it is any good!

QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?

This weekend I have been staying on plan and going to the gym though I won't be going tomorrow as I have to work 8-4 and then the kids have swimming lessons and then my dh and I are going to see the Princess and the Frog movie!  My ds has already seen it so now it is mama's turn!  We are doubling the batch of taco junk so we will have low point options to take to work with us this week.  It smells good so I hope it tastes as good as it smells since i will be eating it all week!  I find that if I go off my plan I stay off for way longer than I intend to so I try to stay op as much as possible...however my disney vacation in February might be mostly off plan!

Have a great one all!

Sarah


----------



## tmfranlk

*QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?*

I usually stay OP during the weekends. I think in part that is because my weekends don't differ a whole lot from my weekdays. I'm home about the same on both, DD is with me the same on both, etc. The only difference is that I have fewer kids with me during the weekend, which _should_ actually make it easier to stay OP on weekends. (That's the plan anyway!)


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD - What am I doing this weekend to stay OP. 

NOTHING  right that is for sure.   I made homemade spaghetti sauce and splurged a bit at dinner.   Had to many snacks with football today.  I had to lay off the P90X due to muscle soreness.  WOW I couldnt move.  It is snowing here in FL  yes SNOWING in FL.    So no parks to walk for me this weekend.    OK enough complaining I will get myself together tomorrow and enjoy the rest of the day.   I might try that C25K thing this week.


----------



## tea pot

*QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?*
I am definitely staying on program with my eating plan but now I need to get a consistent exercise program down for this week. 
 I like to walk outside but it is really too cold to stay out for any length of time. It was sunny today.... Love a sunny winter day 
 One new goal this year is to try to walk outside even just for a short while for the fresh air and sunshine.
Next  I have a new yoga dvd that I need to try and I have a treadmill that I use.

I'm doing a little better with keeping up  thanks for the strategy *luvbaloo*

*milkamah *I love your goal vs wish quote   That one is going in the journal, thanks a bunch

take care and hang in there everyone


----------



## tigger813

OK, I got in my workouts! Did the BL Wii game earlier! I'll do more tomorrow morning and at night hopefully!

Then I went downstairs to do the 2 mile WATP. Then I decided that I would take a look at the EA Sports Active More Workouts! I ended up doing a 30 minute step aerobic workout! I LOVED IT! I love using the balance board as a step. DH had gotten me a riser for the balance board so I used that. It said I should burn about 159 calories and I burned 221! I liked the variety! I did the easy version since I had just done another workout. I will do more tomorrow.

I really need to figure out a plan for all my workouts that I just love! I love my WATP DVD, Wii Fit Plus, the elliptical, BL Wii game, EA Sports Active More workouts and the BL Last Chance workout! I may need to make a spreadsheet to schedule everything. I try to workout 2-3 times a day: early morning- once or twice, afternoon after girls get home from school and in the evening before or after girls go to bed. Tuesdays I usually like to do the elliptical while watching BL.

Gotta start thinking of a question for tomorrow. Hope everyone has a nice night!


----------



## ShortyNBug

Had an awesome day.  I ate 1378 calories and burned 1284!  

I popped in BL 30 Day Jump Start and did the whole thing.  That's 60 minutes.  Then I put in BL Last Chance and did the last chance workout and the upper body for 48 minutes.  By this time my oldest daughter was occupied and my youngest was sleeping so I decided to do BL Wii right away.  I did a challenge and some upper arm exercises for 46 minutes.  The time got away from me on the wii game.  I can't believe how quick it went.  


By this time the kids were hungry so I showered and made dinner. Then I got the WFP out.  The girls like to bet me on the games on the WFP.  If I don't get what they tell me to (the high score, perfect parade, perfect kung fu, whatever) they get a quarter for their disney jars.  Makes it fun for all of us.  We did that for 20 mintes and now they are taking turns playing while I post. 

Really looked more and more into the body bugg and I think I'll be buying one.  I have to convince my hubby I really need it!

Oh, and the fed ex man dropped my books off.  I start class next Wed!  Super nervous!


----------



## tigger813

ShortyNBug said:


> Had an awesome day.  I ate 1378 calories and burned 1284!
> 
> I popped in BL 30 Day Jump Start and did the whole thing.  That's 60 minutes.  Then I put in BL Last Chance and did the last chance workout and the upper body for 48 minutes.  By this time my oldest daughter was occupied and my youngest was sleeping so I decided to do BL Wii right away.  I did a challenge and some upper arm exercises for 46 minutes.  The time got away from me on the wii game.  I can't believe how quick it went.
> 
> 
> By this time the kids were hungry so I showered and made dinner. Then I got the WFP out.  The girls like to bet me on the games on the WFP.  If I don't get what they tell me to (the high score, perfect parade, perfect kung fu, whatever) they get a quarter for their disney jars.  Makes it fun for all of us.  We did that for 20 mintes and now they are taking turns playing while I post.
> 
> Really looked more and more into the body bugg and I think I'll be buying one.  I have to convince my hubby I really need it!
> 
> Oh, and the fed ex man dropped my books off.  I start class next Wed!  Super nervous!



WOW! That's awesome! 

I love the parade! I wish I could do it perfectly! I also like the bike riding.


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> I LOVE my bodybugg!  It is exactly what I needed.  DH got it for me for Christmas, I've wanted one but never wanted to spend the money.  He got it through costco online for $179, which includes  1 year subscription to the service (he had to brag about his deal lol).
> 
> I know some people have had skin irritation from theirs, and I was worried that I would too because I have sensitive skin, but I haven't had any problems.  I had been doing WW points and using my pedometer but it wasn't working for me.  Well really I wasn't working it right - not writing down everything and estimating.  Points are too "general" for me, I need exact.  Writing down calories didn't do it for me either, I'd let it slide.  But with the bugg you enter it in the computer, and for it to be effective I HAVE to put it all in there.  So I do.  I set my goals for 2 pounds/week loss, and a 2700 calorie burn and 1700 calorie consumption.  This is a little bit of work for me but not so much that I'll quit.
> 
> At the end of each day you want a calorie deficit, mine is 1000, so 2 pounds/week.  Jessie (Eeyore's Butterfly) posted a screen shot of her program that shows what you see.  I don't remember which post though, sorry, and I don't know how to do that.
> 
> So...for me this has been great.  It gets my mind in it - black and white, no fudge room (no pun intended there!  lol )  everything counts.
> 
> I hope that helps!  Feel free to ask if you have any other questions.



I'm really interested in getting the Bodybugg... can I use it while I am on WW or will I have to keep track of my points and my calories and fat grams? 



tigger813 said:


> OK, I got in my workouts! Did the BL Wii game earlier! I'll do more tomorrow morning and at night hopefully!
> 
> Then I went downstairs to do the 2 mile WATP. Then I decided that I would take a look at the EA Sports Active More Workouts! I ended up doing a 30 minute step aerobic workout! I LOVED IT! I love using the balance board as a step. DH had gotten me a riser for the balance board so I used that. It said I should burn about 159 calories and I burned 221! I liked the variety! I did the easy version since I had just done another workout. I will do more tomorrow.
> 
> I really need to figure out a plan for all my workouts that I just love! I love my WATP DVD, Wii Fit Plus, the elliptical, BL Wii game, EA Sports Active More workouts and the BL Last Chance workout! I may need to make a spreadsheet to schedule everything. I try to workout 2-3 times a day: early morning- once or twice, afternoon after girls get home from school and in the evening before or after girls go to bed. Tuesdays I usually like to do the elliptical while watching BL.
> 
> Gotta start thinking of a question for tomorrow. Hope everyone has a nice night!



My next purchase is going to be EA Active and the balance board risers. Are you using the risers on carpet or hardwood floors (or something else)? I wonder if the will be slipp-y on my hardwood floors.


----------



## maiziezoe

I forgot to answer the QOTD.

*QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?
*

I don't take the weekend off. Today we went and had Indian food for lunch which was pretty frustrating because it's hard to figure out points for Indian food. They cook with a lot of ghee (butter) and ghee is terrible for you. So I ate very little and stuck to the veggies without sauce. We used to eat Indian every other Saturday and Sushi on the Saturday's we didn't eat Indian. I think I will be skipping our traditional Saturday lunches. 





tigger813 said:


> WOW! That's awesome!
> 
> I love the parade! I wish I could do it perfectly! I also like the bike riding.



The parade and the bike ride are my favorites!!  Although, today I fell off the cliff while bike riding. My 2 year old DD thought it was HYSTERICAL.


----------



## tigger813

maiziezoe said:


> My next purchase is going to be EA Active and the balance board risers. Are you using the risers on carpet or hardwood floors (or something else)? I wonder if the will be slipp-y on my hardwood floors.



I'm using it on carpet. It's a little wobbly but I keep checking it to make sure it's stable enough. It seems ok. Not sure if it will be slippery on hardwood floors. I actually thought about putting it on a mat or a piece of wood but I think it'll be ok.

I liked the original active but the More Workouts has a lot of variety. I can't remember everything it has but I did like the step aerobic workout. I did this on the preset workouts. There are 3 to choose from and then other workouts as well as the ones that go along with the 6 week challenge. I will start that tomorrow! I never finished the 30 day challenge on the original, missed it by one day. I'll be checking the calendars tomorrow for the EA and the BL Wii game to set myself up a schedule!

The BL Wii game gave me a goal weight of 149. I hope to get to 145-150 so I was happy for the agreement on that.


----------



## tigger813

maiziezoe said:


> I forgot to answer the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?
> *
> 
> I don't take the weekend off. Today we went and had Indian food for lunch which was pretty frustrating because it's hard to figure out points for Indian food. They cook with a lot of ghee (butter) and ghee is terrible for you. So I ate very little and stuck to the veggies without sauce. We used to eat Indian every other Saturday and Sushi on the Saturday's we didn't eat Indian. I think I will be skipping our traditional Saturday lunches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parade and the bike ride are my favorites!!  Although, today I fell off the cliff while bike riding. My 2 year old DD thought it was HYSTERICAL.



I fall off a lot on that!


----------



## lisah0711

jbm02 said:


> ...rough day here.  I have military drill this weekend from 7AM-5PM so there isn't much oppportunity to exercise.  Hopefully I can get up early tomorrow and do the BL before heading out at 6:30AM.  I was able to get all my water in - but just barely.  The rest..well, I'm desperately avoiding the kitchen, where the extra-cheese pizza my DH ordered is sending out calls to me.   (had just once slice but it was soooo good - pulled the cheese off too and had just a little piece of that).   Luckily, we're heading out tonight to a high school musical so I won't be tempted by the aromas from the firehouse pizza!!
> ..I have to go back a few pages to find this week's COW again (forgot what it was!).  Does anyone have the link before I go back too far???
> Hope everyone has a terrific weekend.
> Jude



*There is always a link to the COW in post #4 on page 1 of this thread.* http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34801182&postcount=4


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

QOTD: I normally try to use the weekend to make healthy meals and hit the gym- it didn't happen today. I woke up with another wicked sore throat which sucked because tonight was my night to sing at church. So I went straight to the ice cream and then took a nap. It did help at least.

Hopefully it is only allergies and I can get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Riverhill

*QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?*
I will spend the weekend cleaning the house and preparing the next week menus for the family to enable me to suceed. Nothing is worst than a stressful day followed by trying to figure out what to cook for dinner that is quick and healthy. Thank goodness my DH works for Schwans. He makes my meal planning much easier.


----------



## princessbride6205

First I just wanted to celebrate reaching a fitness goal: jogging/running a 5k with no walking breaks.  And I think I made pretty good time for a beginning runner. I started working towards this goal in November. Since it's winter in Minnesota, I have been running on a treadmill only. I'll have to train on outdoor running when the inch of sidewalk/road ice has thawed. I plan to keep running - I've never thought I would be a "runner" but I love the sense of accomplishment after completing a run. And I really want to do one of the Disney races - not sure yet which one due to work schedule/vacation. My next fitness goal is to jog a 10k on the treadmill.  

QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?
I don't give myself the weekend off, but I do tend to ease up a bit. I still get 1-2 workouts in, but we tend to go out to eat and/or order pizza. I'm pretty proud of my efforts this weekend, though. Friday night I only ate one piece of veggie pizza and made my own salad. Then jogged 5k and walked a little after that. Today I stayed within my cals and did a lot of walking (Mall of America!). Tomorrow I plan to get in another run and maybe try my new BL Wii game. We'll be eating all meals at home, so I'll work on keeping those on plan.


----------



## my3princes

princessbride6205 said:


> First I just wanted to celebrate reaching a fitness goal: jogging/running a 5k with no walking breaks.  And I think I made pretty good time for a beginning runner. I started working towards this goal in November. Since it's winter in Minnesota, I have been running on a treadmill only. I'll have to train on outdoor running when the inch of sidewalk/road ice has thawed. I plan to keep running - I've never thought I would be a "runner" but I love the sense of accomplishment after completing a run. And I really want to do one of the Disney races - not sure yet which one due to work schedule/vacation. My next fitness goal is to jog a 10k on the treadmill.
> 
> QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?
> I don't give myself the weekend off, but I do tend to ease up a bit. I still get 1-2 workouts in, but we tend to go out to eat and/or order pizza. I'm pretty proud of my efforts this weekend, though. Friday night I only ate one piece of veggie pizza and made my own salad. Then jogged 5k and walked a little after that. Today I stayed within my cals and did a lot of walking (Mall of America!). Tomorrow I plan to get in another run and maybe try my new BL Wii game. We'll be eating all meals at home, so I'll work on keeping those on plan.



I'm very impressed  I'm so not a runner so that makes it even more impressive


----------



## tigger813

Happy Sunday Losers and Maintainers!

Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?

My last trip was in April at AKV! We had the best trip! The weather was great most of the time and we loved AKV! Wish we had bought there though we do like SSR. I had lost 30 pounds before that trip and tried to eat somewhat healthy. I loved the grilled chicken caesar salad at Mara. It was huge and DH and I split it several times. I think I got it 3-4 times! I drank lots of water but still had my margaritas and Welsh Dragons!

Our next trip is in December 2010 to celebrate the BIG 40! My birthday is actually in August but besides a party Disney at Christmas is all I want. We should be taking my parents again. I should be at my goal weight by then and will enjoy myself though still drink my water.

Did the EA Sports Active this morning and vacuumed the family room. Having company right after church to watch the Patriots game! We'll be having "football" food and burgers and margaritas! Going to enjoy myself today but also not over do it!

Have a great Sunday and I will see everyone tomorrow! I hope to get in 1-2 more workouts later this afternoon and tonight!


----------



## ShortyNBug

> Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?



We've never been to WDW.  We are planning a trip for winter this year.  I want to go in Oct.  Eric wants to go in Dec.  I think it looks more like the 1st week in Dec since I'm trying anything to please him as far as this trip goes because it's more my thing than his.  

I am hoping to be to goal by then and if all goes great maintaining a few months before we go.  I'll eat what I eat because it's more than likely going to be a one time thing for us.  I'm planning to enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## lovedvc

Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?

Our last trip to disney was this past September for a week.  In the beginning I did pretty well with my eating habits and towards the end I was a bad girl.  If I'm on vacation and spending all this money I am going to enjoy myself.  You only live once and vacation was only 7 days out of my year.  There is plenty of time to diet and exercise.  I don't beat myself up anymore and think of myself as a failure.  When I do that it only gets worse.  Part of my success of losing 50 lbs 3 years ago was learning that I'm human and I will make mistakes and I have to forgive myself and move on.  I don't beat myself up anymore.  

In July we will be going for a week to Disney and that is after a week on the Carnival Dream with a group of friends.  Believe me I have all ready been thinking about what I will eat those 2 weeks.  I will hopefully be 30 pounds lighter by then and have a little play room, because 30 pounds lighter for me is actually to thin and my body doesn't stay there for long.  I told my cousin last night that I was going to eat off the spa menu (yeah, right).  Hopefully I can make wise choices for breakfast and lunch and then dinner I can have what I want.  As always I will bring my gym clothes and try to work out a few times.

Yesterday we went to my cousins to watch the JETS game.  We had turkey chili, rice, messy nachos and quesadillas.  I handled the day very well.  I brought a big veggie platter.  Even with all the cheese, sour cream, chop meat and one wine cooler I was able to stay on program.  I used 10 of my 35 extra flex points.  I don't use my extra points during the week and usually earn 4 extra a day too with my workout and don't even use those.  So I believe that yesterday was a successful day for me and will continue with the success today.


----------



## kimara

My answer to QOTD: Our last trip was Sept. 08 to WDW and I ate everything!  It was free dining and I ate freely .
Our next trip is to Dland in February.  I am a little worried about this trip because I will be gone from my exercise equipment and healthy food for a full week.  I am not sure how I will get my cardio in , but I will eat healthy food.  I'm planning fruits, veggies & sandwiches in the car and I will do my best in San Diego and Dland to make wise choices.  My biggest concern is that the trip will come as motivation is probably at a low and the excitement has worn off.  It'll all be OK, and I'll keep thinking happy thoughts..


----------



## wezee

Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?

My last trip to WDW was last October. DH and I were on the DxDDP and even though we only did a Signature and a 1TS each day.....we definantly did not eat healthy.  It was so much food that by the end of the week we were canceling some ADRs.  I gained 5lbs. even with all the walking that week.

Our next trip  is coming up in March and we will not be using any dining plan. Hopefully with no dining plan and only a few ADRs, I will only eat exactly what I want and not feel like I have to get the most bang for my buck out of a dining plan. I will probably eat mostly salads for lunch and skip deserts at meals all together.  Gotta have at least one Mickey Ice Cream Bar, a Grey Goose Slushie, and I so love those giant pretzels in Germany, but I will try to plan my splurges wisely.


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD:  Next trip to Disney and will I stay OP?

My next trip to Disney starts on Friday!!! Going with DD and her best friend for our annual January trip, which started in 2005 when I tried the 1/2 marathon with the original WISH walkers. 

Staying OP:  My plan is to stay OP for breakfast.  I'm taking my cherios and Fiber One. We plan one big meal at Le Cellier, where I know I will eat the soup and breadsticks (which are calorie heavy).  Most of our other meals will be counter service which offers challenges.  However, I rarely snack at disney, and snacking seems to be my downfall.  I probably will not count points, since that is hard to do eating out most meals, and I won't have access to a computer. I do plan to take workout clothes and workout in the morning since DD and her friend sleep in.  Hopefully it will all balance out!


----------



## lisah0711

princessbride6205 said:


> First I just wanted to celebrate reaching a fitness goal: jogging/running a 5k with no walking breaks.



Congratulations, princessbride6205, on running a 5K with no breaks!    What I think is just as impressive is that you started and ended with the holidays in between!    Great job!



tigger813 said:


> Happy Sunday Losers and Maintainers!
> 
> Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?



We just returned 2 weeks ago from a big family trip to WDW.  I thought I was eating reasonably healthy and didn't go too overboard but came home weighing 11 pounds more than I left.    Luckily the vacation weight slipped away quickly and only 3 of those vacation pounds are still around and will be gone by the end of the week I hope.  I will have to do better on my next Disney trip!   



ShortyNBug said:


> We've never been to WDW.  We are planning a trip for winter this year.  I want to go in Oct.  Eric wants to go in Dec.  I think it looks more like the 1st week in Dec since I'm trying anything to please him as far as this trip goes because it's more my thing than his.
> 
> I am hoping to be to goal by then and if all goes great maintaining a few months before we go.  I'll eat what I eat because it's more than likely going to be a one time thing for us.  I'm planning to enjoy it to the fullest!



You never know, your DH might absolutely fall in love with it after seeing how much fun you are all having!  



kimara said:


> My answer to QOTD: Our last trip was Sept. 08 to WDW and I ate everything!  It was free dining and I ate freely .
> Our next trip is to Dland in February.  I am a little worried about this trip because I will be gone from my exercise equipment and healthy food for a full week.  I am not sure how I will get my cardio in , but I will eat healthy food.  I'm planning fruits, veggies & sandwiches in the car and I will do my best in San Diego and Dland to make wise choices.  My biggest concern is that the trip will come as motivation is probably at a low and the excitement has worn off.  It'll all be OK, and I'll keep thinking happy thoughts..



Do you have a pedometer?  When I was at DL last summer I walked 21,000 steps one day!  That is enough cardio for me.    Walking on the beach in San Diego is a lot of fun, too.  



NCRedding said:


> QOTD:  Next trip to Disney and will I stay OP?
> 
> My next trip to Disney starts on Friday!!! Going with DD and her best friend for our annual January trip, which started in 2005 when I tried the 1/2 marathon with the original WISH walkers.
> 
> Staying OP:  My plan is to stay OP for breakfast.  I'm taking my cherios and Fiber One. We plan one big meal at Le Cellier, where I know I will eat the soup and breadsticks (which are calorie heavy).  Most of our other meals will be counter service which offers challenges.  However, I rarely snack at disney, and snacking seems to be my downfall.  I probably will not count points, since that is hard to do eating out most meals, and I won't have access to a computer. I do plan to take workout clothes and workout in the morning since DD and her friend sleep in.  Hopefully it will all balance out!



Sounds like a great plan to me!    Have a great time and enjoy AKV!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

*Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?*

I kind of did both.   I tried to order healthier options.   At buffets I tried to stick with mostly salad and just had a taste of the desserts I liked.  I didnt do too bad.   I gained 1 pound in 1 weeks time eating things I would not normally eat.  So I will take it.


Living here is another story.   I try to pack lunches.   If we do have dinner I make sure we eat places they have salads or healthy options.  It has been a challange to say the least and part of the reason I have gained 20 pounds since moving here in July.   I am trying to sort this out as I go and have figured a few things out to eating more healthy in Disney.   We never ate out back at home only on vacation so it was a huge change for us since we are at the parks a couple times per week.


----------



## memy26

Is it too late to join in? I use to do WW meetings but they closed the one closest to me, so since there wasn't one convenient I quit going (plus $ was tight at the time)

I'm trying to do WW at home now. I know how to do it but its really hard to stay motivated and I think that something like this would really help me.

Please let me know if I can still join and what I would need to do.

Thanks


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

maiziezoe said:


> I bought my hubby a Kuerig for Christmas. He loves it. What kind of hot chocolate do you use for yours? I bought some Ghiradelli's (it reminds me of DTD) but they are not K-cups... they are just little packages.




It is called Bellaccino and one point on ww.   60 calories.  Very creamy and much better than the green mtn one.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

princessbride6205 said:


> First I just wanted to celebrate reaching a fitness goal: jogging/running a 5k with no walking breaks.  And I think I made pretty good time for a beginning runner. .



That is very impressive.  Gives me hope.   I want to try the C25K program starting next week when it warms up a little bit.


----------



## leamom2princesses

*Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?* Our last trip to the World was in May 09.  We had a great time even though it rained every day.   They had record levels of rain.  We are going back in May this year on the DxDP.  I will probably go with the flow when I go.  The last 2 years with DDP I haven't gained nor lost when we went.  Hopefully it will be the same this year.  If not, I will knuckle down and do what it takes to undo the damages.  I'm determined to be at goal weight before and AFTER our trip.


----------



## my3princes

Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?

Our last Disney trip was June/July 2008.  We took our camper to Fort Wilderness and stayed for 3 weeks   We do not worry about sticking to plan on vacation, however we aren't as bad as we could be.  Since we had our camper we were able to eat all breakfasts and typically at least one other meal per day at the camper.  That means we're in control.  We also did a lot of walking, swimming and biking so we got exercise on a daily basis.  Chris (aka Kitchensinkguy) did splurge and ate the entire Kitchensink by himself in 39 minutes, 39 seconds which was an improvement over his previous time.  The kitchensink challenge at Beaches and Cream is:  One person must eat the entire kitchensink, alone, in less than an hour, including the sludge, and the kitchensink is free.  I didn't gain on vacation, Dh gained a bit, but it came right back off.

Our next trip is July 2010.    This one is going to be a bit more tricky.  We are staying in a treehouse villa for 7 nights, then off on the Brand new NCL Epic for a Western Caribbean cruise then back to Orlando for 3 nights at Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Studios followed by 3 more Orlando nights, yet to be determined.  We will do Seaworld one day and probably a couple more days at Disney.  We do have a plan.  The plan is to eat breakfast and a late light dinner in our Villa.  We are driving so supplies are not an issue.  We will eat counter service for the other meal.  We bring Crystal Light so that is what we drink throughout the day.  Thankfully my family are not big snackers so I can carry some healthy snacks in my bag and that keeps them happy and we don't end up with fattening snacks (most of the time   The cruise is kind of all bets off.  We'll eat 3 meals a day and then some I'm sure.  We are doing active excursions though so that will help.  We can't wait to go ziplining and snorkeling in Roatan.  We'll do a ruins hike in Costa Maya and more swimming and snorkeling in Cozumel.  The steps for the waterslides will burn calories and don't forget the rock climbing walls.  We all have the competetive gene so I'm sure there will be many races (I'm confident that I can take them)  The end of the trip we will try to stick to breakfast and one meal in the room, but who knows   I know that we will be very active sun up to sun down


----------



## sahbushka

Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?

My last trip to Disneyland was September 2009!  It was a fabulous time with my dh and kiddos!  I did pretty well.  I split meals with my kids and husband, tried to make sure one meal a day was low point (like a mcd's fruit and yogurt parfait), and split snacks as well.  I splurged a bit on the Pommes Frites and Beignets (totally worth it) but overall did pretty well.  My next trip is coming up soon!  I will be going with the Divas! in February!  I am so excited!  I know there is going to be a whole lot of food going on but I am again going to try to eat at least one meal low point (either the parfait again or a meal replacement bar or something like that.)

Have a great day all!  I am finally going to get to see The Princess and the Frog tonight with my dh (ds has already seen it!)

Sarah


----------



## AlreadyexcitedGrammy

OMG - I keep saying I am going to the WISH site "in a minute" yikes - can it really be that I haven't made it here since Thursday!  Skimmed the posts of how everyone is "working it" the way they need to - isn't that great we do what fits for us and HAVE this board to chat with others who are "working it" too

I was down 4 lbs - of course I'm happy, I'm also realistic that my first week is generally down a decent number so I am being cautious .... did my wo yesterday in which allowed me to say I got in 5/5 planned wo's, been on target with H20 and my treat day is my WI day (Friday for BL).  

One thing I did this week was to roast a turkey and not buy turkey deli meat (I try to use a healthier one) but still too much sodium, chemicals, etc.  Well, it has been a LONG time since I cooked down the bones for broth but it was worth it - made turkey orzo soup yesterday and it will be for lunch today too.
Turkey fajittas were darn good and the best is - that there is still pleny left to have some this week and freeze some for future use!

I'm working on the COW this week, too.  For me, I measure the minimum amount of H20 I need for the day and put a pitcher on the counter - easy to see if I need to start "chugging" at dinner time or not  to reach the daily amount!

Here's to the BL9 Losers and Maintainers


----------



## Piglet18

I have never been to WDW, but DBF and I are talking about a trip in the (hopefully near) future, once $ isn't so tight. We are thinking of even going all out and doing the cruise and everything. I have been to DL 6 times or so; most recently was summer 2008. I am SO jealous of everyone who goes every year and more! Last trip to DL I totally splurged and gained about 5 lbs. I was with my parents and siblings - all who LOVE to eat, all the time, and never healthy. Hard to say no.   But next trip I will be prepared - I think the trick is to know what exactly you want to "cheat" on (like Blue Bayou), and what you want to stay on track on. A lot of meals you can share, or order the kids size, which I have done before. At least then I know it is worth it! That way you still get to fully enjoy the food without the guilt.
Good QOTD!


----------



## jenanderson

princessbride6205 said:


> First I just wanted to celebrate reaching a fitness goal: jogging/running a 5k with no walking breaks.  And I think I made pretty good time for a beginning runner. I started working towards this goal in November. Since it's winter in Minnesota, I have been running on a treadmill only. I'll have to train on outdoor running when the inch of sidewalk/road ice has thawed. I plan to keep running - I've never thought I would be a "runner" but I love the sense of accomplishment after completing a run. And I really want to do one of the Disney races - not sure yet which one due to work schedule/vacation. My next fitness goal is to jog a 10k on the treadmill.



Great job!  I ran outside today (in Minnesota as well) and the ice/snow is a bit tricky.  I would love to have a treadmill but that is too much money right now.  Instead, I invested in a great hooded running shirt!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> That is very impressive.  Gives me hope.   I want to try the C25K program starting next week when it warms up a little bit.



If you have an iPod, there are great apps to help you time the C25K all out.  


Well, yesterday I bought running shoes, wool socks and a hooded running shirt with mittens with the goal of starting a couch to 5K run program.  While doing a bit of research, I also found an app for iPod that will time what you are doing, beep between running and walking as well as give you voice commands.  So, today I got up to go running...and...I DID IT!!!!  I made it for the full 31 minute work out.  Day one is done!!!!  I was so proud of myself for getting up and going...especially since our wind chill was 10° BELOW ZERO!!!!!  I was even happier that DH decided he is going to try to give it a go with me!!!

*Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?*

My last trip to WDW was WDW and a cruise.  I did not do well on either part of the trip.  I ate everything I wanted in both places and drank plenty of alcohol.  It was August and so we had lots of frozen drinks, lots of ice cream, etc.  It was bad.  My next trip will probably be next year in March for the Princess Half Marathon if it can all be figured out.  I would hope I would eat better on that trip.  Then it will be another August WDW/Cruise trip.  I will definitely make plans for eating and exercising when I get closer to the trip.


----------



## Riverhill

princessbride6205 said:


> First I just wanted to celebrate reaching a fitness goal: jogging/running a 5k with no walking breaks.  And I think I made pretty good time for a beginning runner. I started working towards this goal in November. Since it's winter in Minnesota, I have been running on a treadmill only. I'll have to train on outdoor running when the inch of sidewalk/road ice has thawed. I plan to keep running - I've never thought I would be a "runner" but I love the sense of accomplishment after completing a run. And I really want to do one of the Disney races - not sure yet which one due to work schedule/vacation. My next fitness goal is to jog a 10k on the treadmill.



Way to go!! I am so impressed. 




memy26 said:


> Is it too late to join in? I use to do WW meetings but they closed the one closest to me, so since there wasn't one convenient I quit going (plus $ was tight at the time)
> 
> I'm trying to do WW at home now. I know how to do it but its really hard to stay motivated and I think that something like this would really help me.
> 
> Please let me know if I can still join and what I would need to do.
> 
> Thanks




Welcome aboard. I know having the accountability to the group helps me a lot.  WW was my first choice but I too do not have any meetings near me. I have promised myself to  respond every day to the Question of the Day. To keep myself engaged in the group and motivated. 


*Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?*

Last trip was August 09. I never over do it on vacation. I overeat when I'm stressed or tired. On vacation I'm neither. I swear, if I lived in WDW I would not have a weight problem.


----------



## maiziezoe

*Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?
*

My last trip to Disney was in June of 2009. We went on a Disney cruise. It was the BEST vacation I've ever had (I've been to Disney over 30 times). I wasn't on a program at the time so I didn't watch what I ate... however, the first two sail days I didn't eat much because I was dealing with the _thought_ of motion sickness. 

Our next trip is another Disney cruise and a week in Disney in December. I will totally stay on the program. The Wonder has a great work-out room!!  




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> It is called Bellaccino and one point on ww.   60 calories.  Very creamy and much better than the green mtn one.



Thanks!!  I am going to look for it today!  We love the Kreuig!

I'm off to the grocery store with my DD's. I love shopping with them (without the boys). My oldest takes the little one and they walk around the store by themselves and I get to shop alone. Freedom!


----------



## Conway733

Hey there everyone!  I lost 6 lbs this week and DH lost 7!  Wow!  I think it was mainly because we didn't eat between meals, cut out junk food, and exercised a few times during the week.  Since there is only two of us, it is hard to cook and portion foods out...but we really thought about it this week, and I guess it helped!  Now, I do not expect to lose that much in a week, but it shows me that getting up and moving does pay off.

QOTD:  The last time we were at disney, was also the first time we were at disney.  We went in Nov of 08 and did not eat healthy at all and I can say we certainly weren't trying to either.  We had the free dining plan & stayed at CSR.  Jiko was our favorite place to eat.    I hope we get to go back some time!  Unfortunately, DH is unemployed at the moment, so there is not a lot of extras right now.


----------



## lisah0711

jenanderson said:


> I bought running shoes, wool socks and a hooded running shirt with mittens with the goal of starting a couch to 5K run program.  While doing a bit of research, I also found an app for iPod that will time what you are doing, beep between running and walking as well as give you voice commands.  So, today I got up to go running...and...I DID IT!!!!  I made it for the full 31 minute work out.  Day one is done!!!!  I was so proud of myself for getting up and going...especially since our wind chill was 10° BELOW ZERO!!!!!  I was even happier that DH decided he is going to try to give it a go with me!!!



Wow!  You so totally !  Way to go!  And now you can enjoy the rest of your day knowing your exercise is done, too.  



memy26 said:


> Is it too late to join in? I use to do WW meetings but they closed the one closest to me, so since there wasn't one convenient I quit going (plus $ was tight at the time)
> 
> I'm trying to do WW at home now. I know how to do it but its really hard to stay motivated and I think that something like this would really help me.
> 
> Please let me know if I can still join and what I would need to do.
> 
> Thanks



 memy26!  Please PM your starting weight to our weightkeeper, LuvBaloo.  Weigh ins are on Fridays but you can send it now as she takes weights late.  You should also go to post 1 of this thread and click on the link that tells you how our challenge works.  While you are there check out the link in post 4 for the link to the COW (challenge of the week) now in progress.  Please PM me if you have any questions and welcome to our challenge!  



Conway733 said:


> Hey there everyone!  I lost 6 lbs this week and DH lost 7!  Wow!  I think it was mainly because we didn't eat between meals, cut out junk food, and exercised a few times during the week.  Since there is only two of us, it is hard to cook and portion foods out...but we really thought about it this week, and I guess it helped!  Now, I do not expect to lose that much in a week, but it shows me that getting up and moving does pay off.



Wow!  Great job and good attitude on what it will take and how long it will take to happen after the first big loss!  

I think we are going to see some great results when they are posted on Tuesday.

A friendly reminder to get those weigh-in numbers to LuvBaloo, if you haven't already.


----------



## mikamah

tigger813 said:


> Happy Sunday Losers and Maintainers!
> 
> Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?


love this question because it gets me thinking of planning another trip.  we went in november, and am toying with the idea of DL next year for the first time, but no date in mind yet.  While i'm there, i try to make some healthy choices- stay away from fried foods, and try to drink more water, but I definitely go with the flow and do not deprive myself of anything.  Have to have a mickey bar, and on the dining plan, did have most of the desserts, but think that probably kept the amount of snacks I ate down.  The walking definitely helps, but after vaca if I get right back on track, I can usually lose the gain pretty quick.  


lisah0711 said:


> We just returned 2 weeks ago from a big family trip to WDW.  I thought I was eating reasonably healthy and didn't go too overboard but came home weighing 11 pounds more than I left.    Luckily the vacation weight slipped away quickly and only 3 of those vacation pounds are still around and will be gone by the end of the week I hope.  I will have to do better on my next Disney trip!


It makes all the difference when we get right back on track, doesn't it.  Hope you're having a fun weekend with your son, and I hope he's feeling better, lisa. 



pjlla said:


> DS made brownies tonight.... not sure how I will resist, but I'm going to try.  How many points in one bite do you suppose??


We talked about blt's (bites, licks, tastes) yesterday at ww, and our leader suggests putting a slash in your tracker for everyone you take, be it a bit of your kids pasta, a lick of cookie dough, and when you have 5 slashed, take a point for it.  Now a bite of a brownie, would depend on the bite.I know I could eat 2 points in one bite.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> QOTD - What am I doing this weekend to stay OP.
> 
> NOTHING  right that is for sure.   I made homemade spaghetti sauce and splurged a bit at dinner.   Had to many snacks with football today.  I had to lay off the P90X due to muscle soreness.  WOW I couldnt move.  It is snowing here in FL  yes SNOWING in FL.    So no parks to walk for me this weekend.    OK enough complaining I will get myself together tomorrow and enjoy the rest of the day.   I might try that C25K thing this week.


Hope todays a better day.  We all have those days, but don't give up, just keep on trying.  That snow for you all must be so crazy, but hopefully it won't last too long and you'll be back in shorts and tshirts. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?


Well, i'm back from my brothers, and I had planned to have one piece of pizza at the bday party, with a sliver of cake, which I did, had a little popcorn too, and that was ok, but then in the evening before dinner, had a couple glasses of wine, some cheese and crackers, and overdid the rest of the night, including 3 more slivers of the leftover icecream cake, which was delicious.  Also, had left my tracker at home, and used a napkin at a rest stop to start tracking, but stopped at the party.  I just wrote down everything I ate and drank, and estimated my points honestly, and it looks like I used 24 flex points, so if I can get back on, and stay there for the rest of the week, I'm still on program.  Coming here will help, I know.  I usually try to exercise on the weekends, and make the workouts longer since I'm not working.  Haven't done any yet, but will get on wii fit tonight.  We're going to the mall to get my son some new sneakers today, and might treat myself to wiifit plus.  That biking off the cliff sounds like something I might enjoy.

Hope you're all having a good weekend.  I've just finished my second big glass of water, to wash out all those extra calories.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?*

gum, tic tacs, or a snack size Hagaan Daz ice cream bar. If my kids don't get to them first! LOL

Q*OTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?*
Sat I went to a scrapbook crop and my friend put me at the farthest table from the food. I also didn't eat the snacky things the girls brought. Donut Cake?!?! Really, come on!!! But I declined! If I did walk to the food at least I got steps in. 
Today is crazy, DH is headed out of town again so we'll have a crappy dinner. 
I don't exercise on the weekends because the Wii is in the boys room and I don't want an audience. 

I did finally find the Biggest Loser Wii game and I picked up Wii Fit Plus. I hope to use them on Monday.

*Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?*
We just go back from an 11 day trip in Dec. Next trip will either be April for our anniversary or May for DS13's singleton trip. I go with the flow food wise but I have found that I eat way better there. I don't snack at all, I don't over eat and I tend to lose weight while there. I lost 6 lbs when there in Dec. My only down fall is Soda, I drink soda when we are there but not at home. The water in the restaurants is horrible and so is the milk. I will buy bottled water when I can but I need to be more prepared in the future. I also tend not to eat dessert. And we average 7-12 miles a day in the parks so I burn a lot. 
We do a lot of buffets and I have found that I do best here believe it or not. I can take a smidge of anything I want and don't have my father in my head saying clean your plate, don't waste food. I get that a lot at regular, bring the food to me places.


----------



## Tasha+Scott

*Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?*

Our last trip was June 2009 and we had a great time! I can honestly say I didn't try too hard with the food. We were on the dining plan and they give you way too much food on it! Though I will say they did do away with the appetizers that they used to give with every meal. They still did a desert though and either way it was so much and I felt like I HAD to try to make the most of it since I spent the money which was the wrong way of thinking. I would do things differently this time around but I'm not sure when we will go back right now. We are hoping to do a beach vacation this summer instead but we'll see.


----------



## LittleSeacow

*Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?*

My last trip was in April of 09 and I was just over seven months pregnant.  At that point in my pregnancy, if I ate too much I felt ill.  So I just took it easy and ate whenever I felt comfortable.  I ended up losing a few pounds probably because of all the walking.

My next trip is in July and we are  bringing the baby.  I plan to enjoy myself but make decent choices.  I don't want to sabatage months of work for one week of eating.


----------



## donac

Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?


Our last trip was AUg 09.  I tried not to overdo.  I did get in my water but we didn't walk as much as past trips.  I once did 25000 steps in a day I didn't go crazy but I also didn't say no all the time either.  It is hard to travel with dh he loves to eat and doesn't usually stop.  I try to eat at regular intervals but he has a tendancy to screw that up.

I don't know when I am going back.  I am thinking about a trip with my younger sister to celebrate her graduation from college (10 years at night) but I don't know.  I do know I want to go back in 2011.  40th anniversay and the opening of Harry Potter in Universal has the boys interested in going back.  But I think they are planning to go back in 2012 for ds2's graduation from college.  So who knows.  

I have told dh that when we do retire I want 2 nights in Bay Lake Towers with MK view to celebrate.  We may do that but he is talking about going for 2 weeksfor either Halloweeen or Christmas.


----------



## Craftydawn

tigger813 said:


> Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?



As I live in California, I am a Disneyland addict. However, my last trip was February of 2009. I am planning a trip (first actually) to Disneyworld for this December  

I have been to Magic Kingdom for about half a day back in 1998 when we were visiting family so I don't really consider it a "trip". When I am at Disney, I typically don't try to eat healthy, but have noticed over the last few trips that I aim more for drinking water instead of soda and have less desserts than my earlier trips. Now, since this will be my first trip to DW, I do have to guess that I will be trying a lot of wonderful food at a lot of the great restaurants I read about on the Dis


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

sahbushka said:


> Have a great day all!  I am finally going to get to see The Princess and the Frog tonight with my dh (ds has already seen it!)



I hope you enjoy it as my family did!  I thought it was charming.  My 3 1/2 year old yelled out when the Mark Twain came on, "That's like the boat at Disneyland, right, Mama?!?"  A bunch of people sitting around us laughed.  



jenanderson said:


> If you have an iPod, there are great apps to help you time the C25K all out.



I'm going to have to check that out!  I'm using a program out of women's running book.  I wonder if it's similar?  I think it's awesome you are our running when it's so cold!  And here I was feeling all smugly proud of myself for walking/running in the evening when it's in the low 40's!



mikamah said:


> We talked about blt's (bites, licks, tastes) yesterday at ww, and our leader suggests putting a slash in your tracker for everyone you take, be it a bit of your kids pasta, a lick of cookie dough, and when you have 5 slashed, take a point for it.  Now a bite of a brownie, would depend on the bite.I know I could eat 2 points in one bite.



What a great idea!  I think that was one of my major sabatouers last time I tried to do WW -- those little nibbles that aren't really a point, but if you don't count them, I felt like I was cheating.  If I did count a nibble as a point or 1/2 a point, it felt like too big of a sacrifice.  This time I'm not doing WW.  I'm using all of you --  -- as my sounding  board and my place to be accountable and I'm using calories to keep track of what I'm eating.  I did count a small strip of string cheese I mindlessly ate when my YDD gave it to me to hold!  I was very proud of myself for counting it!


----------



## pppiglet

Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow? 

Last went to Disneyland before Xmas.  We'll be going again next weekend as we are going to the Disneyanna collectibles show on Sunday so might as well make a stop at DL, CA, and DTD.  We always eat at House of Blues for lunch or dinner and don't eat anything else why we are there. We've been good the last couple of times and skipped those triple chocolate brownies!  

Last trip to WDW was 2007.  I don't know that we will ever be able to go there again, but we'll see.  If we do it will be with a DCL cruise attached.  Our next DCL cruise is Feb 2011.


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  Our last trip was this summer but we didn't go into the parks.  We stayed 4 nights at SSR, it was a lot of fun, very relaxing.  We are definitely going back in October w/relatives from Scotland - hoping to get in at the Beach Club!  Eating - will hopefully stay in control.  They tend to eat much healthier over there, lots of government regulation on foods such as sugary cereals (we ship Fruit Loops to them! lol) so we can follow their lead.

Just got back from a walk yes I actually went out in single digit weather!  My bugg was telling me I'd be 300 calories short of my goal even after my  BL wii workout so I dropped dd at cheer and took my crazy dogs down a deserted office park.  I'm feeling proud of myself right now - I'm NOT a winter person!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?

We were at DLR for five days in December 2009 for my 40th and my ODD's 7th Birthdays.  In fact, I'm alternating reading this thread as I edit our photopass pictures.  I anticipated just going with the flow while we were there, but for some reason I excercised a little more control and discretion with meals and snacks than I thought I would.  I ordered salad for a few meals, split several meals with DH, kept snacks to one or two a day and ended up losing a couple of pounds while we were there!  This was even with two giant splurge meals at Blue Bayou and Napa Rose.  We might go back for a daytrip in February if we go down to visit my parents or my in-laws over "ski week".  If we do, I'll plan on having us eat a healthy breakfast before we get there, pack lunch and a snack and plan for eating out one snack and a dinner.


----------



## tigger813

Well, I blew my calories for today! Patriots game was very depressing so I ate and drank too much! I will try and workout later. Should go have some water!

DD2 just discovered that she has a really loose tooth! She's only 5! Not ready for the tooth fairy to come visit her but she's easier to visit as she is a very heavy sleeper! It's one of her bottom front teeth!

Kids want to play a game!


----------



## lovedvc

My mom stopped over today with brownies for the boys.  Who do you think ate them? ME ME ME.  Can't believe I did it.  I was being so good.  I had to take points from my dinner just so I would have enough points for the day.  Oh wait, I had a glass of wine too.  I'm glad I'm working all day tomorrow, it's way to busy to eat at work.


----------



## tigger813

Just finished a 2 mile WATP. Both girls tried it with me. Will try and have DD1 do it with me more often since she stresses posture so much and DD1 need better posture with Irish Step dancing and I saw her focusing on it during the workout.

Plan for tomorrow is: 2 mile WATP at 5:30am, EA Sports Active More Workouts at 7:30am, take DD2 to preschool, go to PO, come home and do BL or BL Wii workout, go to work and give a 1 hour massage, pick up DD2 at preschool, do a 2 mile WATP, take DD2 to Irish step, come home and have dinner. If time, do 1-2 miles on the elliptical. I'm trying to see how I can fit in all the different workouts in each day. I love all of them! I want to have another good week!

Food for the week: chicken, salads, hot dogs, lots of water, steak tips, pork chops...that's what I have planned so far! Gotta organize what I have in the fridge and freezer!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, I am letting myself have a bad night, and then tomorrow I'm going to get up and workout. We took DS to the airport yesterday, and I thought I was over the being sad when he went back to school, but today has been awful. DH and I have both been a mess on and off all day. I haven't eaten since breakfast, but now I just want some food that I know is not good for me. (My first mistake was skipping lunch, but I just wasn't hungry.) I know I need to kick the comfort food habit, but not today. We were ready for him to go back to school, but it still hit us like a ton of bricks today.

Anyhow, sorry to keep going on. I'm going to have my spinach dip and tomato caprese calzone. At least I was able to not eat the potato chips...Thanks for listening.


----------



## Craftydawn

tigger813 said:


> Well, I blew my calories for today! Patriots game was very depressing so I ate and drank too much! I will try and workout later. Should go have some water!



I agree! Very disappointing game! I pretty much quit watching at half-time and started catching up on here


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I am letting myself have a bad night, and then tomorrow I'm going to get up and workout. We took DS to the airport yesterday, and I thought I was over the being sad when he went back to school, but today has been awful. DH and I have both been a mess on and off all day. I haven't eaten since breakfast, but now I just want some food that I know is not good for me. (My first mistake was skipping lunch, but I just wasn't hungry.) I know I need to kick the comfort food habit, but not today. We were ready for him to go back to school, but it still hit us like a ton of bricks today.
> 
> Anyhow, sorry to keep going on. I'm going to have my spinach dip and tomato caprese calzone. At least I was able to not eat the potato chips...Thanks for listening.



 We all have days when we feel like that! As long as we know how to recover from it we will be ok! Tomorrow is a new day! We are ALWAYS here to listen!


----------



## beansf

Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?

Well, I haven't been to WDW yet, but my last trip to DL was May '09 and we were on a DCL cruise in Oct '09. I don't watch what I eat when I am on vacation. I did use the gym on the ship 6 days out of 7 though! I hate when I look back on vacations and remember "going without". I love food and it is a big part of my vacations. I usually have a rule that I start to "behave" once my plane touches down at SFO.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Can someone explain WATP to me. I'm assuming it's Walk Away the Pounds. They are videos right? do you watch them when you are walking on the treadmill?

never mind, I googled it. Not sure if it would hold my attention but I'm willing to try anything!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> We all have days when we feel like that! As long as we know how to recover from it we will be ok! Tomorrow is a new day! We are ALWAYS here to listen!



Thanks. It did not end up being as bad as I thought it was going to be--the dip was artichoke with lots of vegetables to dip in it. The restaurant forgot to send the bread for the dip so we filled up on veggies and we split the calzone and it was loaded with tomatoes and spinach and cheese. At least I got my veggies. I learned that I really need to not skip meals. I feel so much better since I ate. I think my blood sugar must have been low, and since I was already sad, the floodgates opened. Thanks again. Rose


----------



## tigger813

Walk Away the Pounds (WATP) is an at home walking program. No equipment is needed. It focuses or 4-5 basic movements. You start with walking/marching and then go to side to side steps, kicks and high knees plus another leg curl movement. There are some basick arm movements that are done with and without weights. I prefer to use my 3 pounds hand weights but you can use the Walk away weighted balls or nothing. I really LOVE the 2 mile walk. There are several videos that you can use. The 2 mile workouts are about 30 minutes long. There is a 1 mile that is 18 minutes and there are other 30 minute ones as well as some 3,4, and 5 mile workouts. I also like the 3 mile workout that is about 46 minutes long. She does a warm up and a cool down stretch. I do them religiously these days. I have lost 38 pounds since last December and do at least 1 of these workouts a day and sometimes two. I have even done 3-4 somedays. That's how much I enjoy them!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

tigger813 said:


> I have lost 38 pounds since last December and do at least 1 of these workouts a day and sometimes two. I have even done 3-4 somedays. That's how much I enjoy them!



WOW!!! Ok, I'm rethinking these. Maybe I could use them. I saw them at Target the other day when I was looking for the Biggest Loser Wii game.


----------



## ziggystardust

i planned on sat being my cheat (within reason) day and it was my scheduled off day from my EA Sports 30 day challenge. I had a good breakfast (eggs and turkey bacon) and pizza and a salad for dinner (somehow missed lunch, not on purpose) and went ice skating, but i still feel guilty. 

Ate well today too (not phenomenal) and b/c of splitting my time between 2 houses, i'm pushing my workout until tomorrow morning and another set tomorrow night after work. I never thought i'd want to go to work on a monday, but i feel i'm in a much stricter environment and have less opportunity to screw up. 

Oh and does anyone know the nutritional info for greek yogurt? i had chicken 
souvlaki (sp?) on friday and the only thing i couldn't account for was the yogurt sauce. it was take out, so not fat free i'm sure. thx!!


----------



## MaryAz

I usually give myself one weekend day off.
Last trip (first) was May 09, am going back in May and Dec  Waiting on ROFR from Disney for DVC.


----------



## tigger813

BernardandMissBianca said:


> WOW!!! Ok, I'm rethinking these. Maybe I could use them. I saw them at Target the other day when I was looking for the Biggest Loser Wii game.



I've seen them for $10 each at Target or WalMart recently. The one I have that I like the best has:1 mile get up and get started, the 2 mile high calorie burn or fat burn, the 30 minute walk, walk and kick (another 30 minute walk) and the power mile. I really like to work out in 30 minute blocks. Yesterday I did the 2 mile and then did a step workout on the Wii! I sweat a lot during it but it gives me what I need!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

thanks Tracey!! 

I have to go to Target tomorrow so I will look then.


----------



## ShortyNBug

I have another body bugg question.  Right now I have a polar heart rate monitor that I wear when I workout and I like it a lot for the timer aspect.  I never look at the clock when I start or finish so I like that I push start and it tells me exactly how long it os until I push stop.  Does the BB have anything like this?  I know you can buy a digial display to go with it so does that have like a normal watch and a timer?  Sorry if I'm confusing you.  Also, did you buy the armband and the digital display or just the armband?  I'm seriously thinking about getting one but I don't want to jump into it.  Thanks!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

It does have a normal watch. I just got the display so I'm not sure if it has a timer or not. It does keep track of the amount of time you were active. It also displays calories burned and steps taken.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Sunday QOTD: The last time I was there was 2007. I did not worry about eating healthy. I just ate until I was full. I figured it was a vacation and I wanted a break. I still lost weight, mostly due to the walking around. I don't know when I will be going back. Aaron and I were discussing WDW over dinner last night (I was telling him about Fantasmic) and he said that would be somewhere to consider for a honeymoon.


----------



## denise

ziggystardust said:


> Oh and does anyone know the nutritional info for greek yogurt? i had chicken
> souvlaki (sp?) on friday and the only thing i couldn't account for was the yogurt sauce. it was take out, so not fat free i'm sure. thx!!



It depends if it was plain Greek yogurt or tzatziki, which is Greek yogurt with cucumbers in it. That is usually how it is served with souvlaki. 
You can always google the fast food place and it might be on their web site. If not look at Fage Yogurt web site for info

http://www.fageusa.com/products.aspx?prevSect=about#/products/classic

They have the BEST Greek Yogurt there is....roll your mouse over each picture to see the nutritional info....


----------



## RutgersAlum

> Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?



We were last at WDW in early September.  Our school system was doing construction and started late and for the first and last time, we were there AFTER Labor Day Weekend!  Minimal lines, great weather, wow.

Next trip will probably be either late August (yeah, hurricane season, but we have to follow school schedule) or Jersey (Long) Week(end).

Diet there?  Um, I try to use a little moderation, but I mostly go with the flow.  I will eat the pizza, and try everything @ the buffets, and will treat myself to the Mickey Rice Krispy Treats and Ice Cream Sandwich.  But if I'm feeling well-behaved, I'll have the fruit juice pop.


----------



## princessbride6205

MaryAz said:


> I usually give myself one weekend day off.
> Last trip (first) was May 09, am going back in May and Dec  *Waiting on ROFR from Disney for DVC.*


Let us know when you hear so we can welcome you home! 

A big thank you to everyone who celebrated my 5k with me.  DH has decided he wants to challenge me - first person to be able to do a half marathon wins. His attention span for exercise is usually quite short, so we'll see if he sticks with it. 

To everyone who exercised outdoors this weekend, "Way to go!!"  I am not a cold weather person.  

*Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?*
Our last WDW trip was Oct 2008. I can't exactly remember if I was trying to eat healthy. Probably trying not to splurge constantly, but also enjoying what I wanted to eat and not worrying about calories.
Our next trip is less than 2 weeks away - woohoo!  This time I plan to watch what I eat a little more. At our table service meals, I'll definitely enjoy food as part of our vacation, and being healthy will mostly just be through portion control. I've found I actually can't eat nearly as much as I used to. My stomach feels full much faster and stays feeling full longer. Since I don't have any fave foods at quick service, I will do my best to choose the healthiest option. Except for one character buffet, all our breakfasts will likely be cereal and fruit. I will also bring my pedometer and try to get in 1 or 2 workouts in the week we are there as well.


----------



## lornak

I stayed OP this weekend as I had the flu.  0 points for three days and I'm down 3 pounds!    I don't suppose those are legitimate pounds.   Oh well, just tyring to find the upside of the flu!

I have a question about WATP.  Are these DVDs?  If so, how do you walk with them?  On a treadmill?  Or are they CDs you listen to as you walk outside??


----------



## LuvBaloo

DH & I decided at 9am on Saturday to head to my parents town to go see the first games of a new pro indoor soccer team.  Ended up staying up there for the night.  Got home at 1pm and finally took the Christmas decorations down, which took the rest of the day.  No proper exercise, but got a bunch of unofficial exercise 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?



usually use up flex points on weekends and get more exercise in.  Unless we go out of town then then the exercise drops down.



tigger813 said:


> Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?



Last Disney trip was Disneyland in March 2009.  We drove down (24hours driving time) stopping for gas, food, and 4 hours to sleep, so we got left one morning and got there the next afternoon.  Stayed for a week, and did reasonably well there for food, found lots of reasonable food choices, and got lots of activity!  Then took 2.5 days to drive home, stopping at outlet malls to shop, and ate crappy for those 2 days (pretty much all fast food).  DH & I both agreed that next time take time to stop and eat real food as we both felt yucky after 2 days of crappy food.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here's the list of folks who haven't reported in yet, so if you've missed doing it, now's the chance to get your weigh in PM'd:
(remember weighing in is not required and you are welcome to participate in the chatting without weighing in)

A Little Pixie Dust
aurora23
baby1disney
bumbershoot
CharityLynn
chskover
CindyBeth
claudia
clomahony
Colleen27
Disney Yooper
disneylove69
donac
drinkme
dthogue
ElizK
Geekerbell
Grammie3
Hollie
HomeschoolMama
jimmduck
KerBear
kidsrfun
kimblebee
krisleee
ktaggie
lacrosse lady72
lisaviolet
maslex
MickeySP
mstinson14
mthompson22
My2Pixies
omama
pamperedlori
PedroPete3
rgrutland
Ronda93
sskem96
TAKitty
tbatchelor
TIGGERmetoo
Worfiedoodles​


----------



## donac

RutgersAlum said:


> We were last at WDW in early September.  Our school system was doing construction and started late and for the first and last time, we were there AFTER Labor Day Weekend!  Minimal lines, great weather, wow.
> 
> Next trip will probably be either late August (yeah, hurricane season, but we have to follow school schedule) or Jersey (Long) Week(end).
> 
> Diet there?  Um, I try to use a little moderation, but I mostly go with the flow.  I will eat the pizza, and try everything @ the buffets, and will treat myself to the Mickey Rice Krispy Treats and Ice Cream Sandwich.  But if I'm feeling well-behaved, I'll have the fruit juice pop.




Where are you in jersey?  I am in WLB  ALso where do you teach?  I teach in Middletown and dh teaches in Ocean


----------



## tigger813

lornak said:


> I stayed OP this weekend as I had the flu.  0 points for three days and I'm down 3 pounds!    I don't suppose those are legitimate pounds.   Oh well, just tyring to find the upside of the flu!
> 
> I have a question about WATP.  Are these DVDs?  If so, how do you walk with them?  On a treadmill?  Or are they CDs you listen to as you walk outside??



They are DVDs you watch while walking. It's like an aerobics class. Read the post at the top of this page as I explained them last night to someone.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?

Not really. Our weeks tend to be crazy with dancing and other stuff so I think of what's in the freezer and go from there. We also have leftovers during the week. We have done menus in the past but by the end of the wekk I've usually changed my mind about what I feel like fixing.

Feeling kind of crappy this morning as I ate ALL WRONG yesterday and drank 2 strong drinks. Scale was not happy with me this morning. I will be doing some extra workout time today. I did the EA Sports Active 6 week challenge this morning. Will do the 2 mile WATP at 7:30 and another one before heading to work. 

It's my own fault and I take full responsibility for my actions yesterday. Of course PMS and the despicable play of the Patriots didn't help either! 

But today is a new day and that's the way it goes!

Have a great Monday!


----------



## pjlla

princessbride6205 said:


> First I just wanted to celebrate reaching a fitness goal: jogging/running a 5k with no walking breaks.  And I think I made pretty good time for a beginning runner. I started working towards this goal in November. Since it's winter in Minnesota, I have been running on a treadmill only. I'll have to train on outdoor running when the inch of sidewalk/road ice has thawed. I plan to keep running - I've never thought I would be a "runner" but I love the sense of accomplishment after completing a run. And I really want to do one of the Disney races - not sure yet which one due to work schedule/vacation. My next fitness goal is to jog a 10k on the treadmill.



WOOHOO!!  Nice job on the 5K!  What was your time?  Were you using the C25K to train for this?  I recently ran a full 5k on the treadmill myself for the first time, but I know it was really slow.  Isn't it a GREAT feeling of accomplishment?  



memy26 said:


> Is it too late to join in? I use to do WW meetings but they closed the one closest to me, so since there wasn't one convenient I quit going (plus $ was tight at the time)
> 
> I'm trying to do WW at home now. I know how to do it but its really hard to stay motivated and I think that something like this would really help me.
> 
> Please let me know if I can still join and what I would need to do.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome!  Let me just say... it CAN be done on your own, but it is tough, especially if you are used to the support and accountability of a meeting.  I have been doing WW on my own at home since 1/2 2008.  It has been slow, but steady.  The WISH board here has been a great support tool for me.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can someone explain WATP to me. I'm assuming it's Walk Away the Pounds. They are videos right? do you watch them when you are walking on the treadmill?
> 
> never mind, I googled it. Not sure if it would hold my attention but I'm willing to try anything!



Most of the DVDs have more than one workout on them, so you can kind of switch it up.  I own 4 or 5 of her DVDs/VHS tapes and I have a few favorite workouts like the Walk and Kick, but I have tried them all.  It is great to have different length workouts to use, depending on my motivation and how much time I have available.  SEe if you can borrow one from the library or on NetFlix or something like that to see if you like it before you buy one.  I'd loan you one if I could.  Actuallly.... I wouldn't mind mailing you one to try for a while, since I have so many.  PM me if you would like to borrow one! 



lornak said:


> I stayed OP this weekend as I had the flu.  0 points for three days and I'm down 3 pounds!    I don't suppose those are legitimate pounds.   Oh well, just tyring to find the upside of the flu!
> 
> I have a question about WATP.  Are these DVDs?  If so, how do you walk with them?  On a treadmill?  Or are they CDs you listen to as you walk outside??




This may have been answered, but if not.... they are DVDs (and for us oldies, also some VHS tapes) that you watch on the tv while you "walk" in the house.  Mostly it is more like marching in place.  It is combined with kicking and knee lifts and side steps and "kick backs" and in some cases, arm movements.  Not at all complicated or confusing.  You can do it with very little space.  Some of the workouts also use light handweights. I usually wear 5 lb ankle weights and 1 lb wrist weights to make the workout more intense.  I've also recently bought the WATP video/weight belt combo, so I have started using a 2 lb weight belt with the workouts also.  


Well folks.... the weekend was much more of a "healthy lifestyle" disaster than I planned.  I didn't get in a single "formal" workout (although I did walk a lot and threw in some knee bends, squats, and such when I could).  I tried really hard to eat OP, but make some honest mistakes (thought the ziploc baggie contained my 1 pt cocoa mix... drank it and realized that it was really DD's regular cocoa mix... no wonder it was so good! )  But I also did many things right.... like skipping the soft serve ice cream at the aquarium yesterday and having a fruit cup instead.... plain baked potato and seltzer at Wendy's last night instead of burger and fries, plenty of water all weekend.  

I also sat about 10 feet from an Au Bon Pain bakery counter all morning Saturday and Sunday while at this MIT swim meet.  The only thing I got from the counter was a black coffee on Saturday and a hot water on Sunday (to make the aforementioned cocoa).  Believe me, those pastries looked so good!!  But I stuck with the foods I had packed and was better for it in the long run, I'm sure.


Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?

Well, our last trip was April 2008... almost two years ago and nothing planned right now....  I was just restarting this healthy lifestyle plan and had lost about 35 pounds.  I didn't want to totally blow it, so I tried to stay as OP as I could and still enjoy myself.  I restrained myself where I could (counter service meals were shared with Dkids and such, had salads, fruits, hot veggies, lighter stuff), and enjoyed myself at a few special meals (dinner at Chef Mickey's and the Biergarten.... although no one in my family really liked the Biergarten and we won't be going back).  I had a few Mickey ice cream pops and a few other "WDW only" treats, but I didn't have several a day.   I did gain a bit of weight, but the most important thing was that I got RIGHT BACK ON PLAN as soon as we returned home.  That was a HUGE change for me and it made all of the difference between me continuing to lose weight or just floundering and having the weight creep back on.


Fresh start today.  Hopefully my "less than ideal" weekend won't result in any big problems on the scale.  I have all week to make up for it.  Really, other than missing the workouts, it wasn't that bad.  Saturday was my splurge day and I ended up using about 13 Flex points.  I think that overall, yesterday I stayed almost within my points (I haven't done the math yet... I was too tired last night).  So I guess I won't beat myself up over it too badly.  

I'll hit the TM after DD gets on the bus (if she MAKES the bus... she is running really late!).  Talk to you all later.................P


----------



## AlreadyexcitedGrammy

QOTD - just told DH we need to do this   We are adjusting to retirement which brings once a month paycheck - soooooo I want to figure out meals so it is not constantly at the grocery to get this and that and spending more than I want to on each visit!  I am thinking it would be a general menu - not day specific - but to make sure I have items I want on hand.  Also, I am "mad" at my closest store they are not accepting my internet printed coupons......... booooooooooooooooo!  but they lose, I will shop their competitor - they just punch in coupon info and wallah it really works! 

off to treadmill - then H20 class today and maybe some shopping - gotta pack my lunch so I don't "cave" into bad choice 

on WATP - check to see what your local library has to offer - I really do like using - I have several to pick from - you have the capability to make it the level that is right for you (e.g., kicking-make it higher, etc.)


----------



## Miss Ree

Is it too late to get in on this???
Thanks
Miss Ree


----------



## ohMom

Miss Ree -- it's never too late!    PM LuvBaloo with your starting weight, the first post of this thread will explain alot.  feel free to ask any questions!

QOTD -  ideally, yes.  i'm doing pretty well with this, but i need to do it either Sunday or Monday or it just doesn't happen.  my oldest DD likes to find new recipes, grocery shop, plan the meals, etc and it is a MAJOR positive to keep me in check

i, too, had a not-so-great Sunday.....need to stay in check our WI isn't far off.....


----------



## lisah0711

lornak said:


> I stayed OP this weekend as I had the flu.  0 points for three days and I'm down 3 pounds!    I don't suppose those are legitimate pounds.   Oh well, just tyring to find the upside of the flu!
> 
> I have a question about WATP.  Are these DVDs?  If so, how do you walk with them?  On a treadmill?  Or are they CDs you listen to as you walk outside??



, lornak!  Hope that you are feeling better soon!

With the WATP DVDs you just actually walk in your living room (or wherever the DVD player is).  There are other moves besides walking but it isn't as complicated as aerobics or anything like that.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?



I do make a menu plan on the week-end before I go do the big grocery run.  We buy a lot of our meat at Costco and freeze it so I will take into account what we have and take it from there.  I'll do five or six dinners, lunches for DS and myself.  It's nice to know what we're having for dinner before I get home and am too tired to be creative!



Miss Ree said:


> Is it too late to get in on this???
> Thanks
> Miss Ree



 Miss Ree!  Thanks for joining our challenge!


----------



## chskover

I am rarely on the computer on the weekends, so I am going to answer Sunday's question today.  I was in WDW in December.  I didn't try to eat healthy, but I did lose 5 lbs.  I gained it back when I got home.  I am going on a Disney cruise in May and would like to lose weight for this cruise.


----------



## pjlla

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?

Well.... we are so busy on the weekends, that if anything, I tend to do the reverse.  I have to think about the weekend eating on Thursday or Friday, at the latest.  With DD's swim schedule and DS's basketball schedule, I am often leaving the men at home for long stretches, so I have to have something planned for them or they will buy pizza two or three times!! 

 This weekend I put chili in the crockpot on Saturday morning and I didn't know if DD and I were coming home that night.  I figured if we came home, great, then we eat together.... otherwise at least there is something easy for DH and DS.  As it turned out, DD and I were home in plenty of time, so at the last minute I turned the pot of chili into a "chili cornbread bake" sort of thing (on the back of the Stovetop cornbread stuffing box).  It helped make the chili less watery and a bit more filling.  Everyone seemed to like it.  

Sunday we ended up being gone longer than expected so I called DS and asked him to make fish sticks and mashed potatoes (instant) for himself and DH.... but when I got home I found out that they dug a frozen pizza from the freezer and had that. Oh well.  

DH is gone a lot during the week, so I don't worry too much about big dinners.  Plus with the kids activities, we aren't really home during a normal dinner time, so I rarely make a big family dinner any more.  It has been great on the "I hate to cook" side of me... but bad for the organized, cheap part of me (we end up with Subway or Dunkins too often!!).  Plus my freezer is OVERFLOWING because I keep buying things like I did when I used to make a dinner every night!  I am vowing to only buy fruit, veggies, and dairy until this freezer is almost empty!!

Well.... I mentioned earlier that I was getting on the TM, but I forgot this is a "run at the Y" night, so for now it will be laundry, dishes, vacumming.  Even though I STILL haven't bought my new running shoes, I will be doing my 5K again tonight.  

BTW, I finally did the math and I only ended up 1.5 pt over my daily target yesterday, so no real damage done!  I feel better now.  

Glad to see so many new faces here!  That is SO exciting!...............P


----------



## lmhall2000

WOW!! I set my preferences to receive updates weekly, today I get my update on this thread and it had 560 responses in one week!! 

I'll try to catch up on some QOTD

Last time to Disney was 5 years ago...but we're hitting our first cruise this May and it's part of my inspiration to get this weight off for GOOD!

No,  never plan out meals, just buy the necessities (meats/fish/veggies/fruits/grains) and try to make sure I have enough of each to feed us through the week....

I  have managed to get on the treadmill every day since December 26th...last night I didn't hit it until 10:30 but I got ON!!  I'm off to do my am walk and then start our day...

Everyone just be encouraged....it's a new day and a chance to start honing those good choices skills!!!

Tara


----------



## Northern_Julie

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?

I do more for shopping purposes.  I have about 3 options for each meal for the week and go from there.  Being single I don't have to plan for a family so I can use the mix and match approach.  I try to limit the trips to the grocery store so I do plan a lose menu


----------



## TammyNC

I wasn't on the boards over the weekend so I'm not going to try and read back but am on this morning and my goal is to stay caught up at least one/twice a day on the thread. I really need the motivation that I get by being here.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?



Yes, I try to work it out on Saturday and generally do the shopping on Sunday. I may not have listed out by the days but I know what I'm fixing, have everything I need then can adjust which meals for certain days based on the schedules of everyone. 

Have a great Monday everyone!!


----------



## ohMom

HI TARA!!


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning ladies!!!

QOTD: Yes and No. I usually don't plan menus because I'm constently changing what I want to make. I did plan out my lunches by getting those Healthy Harvest soups by Campbell's. I got some for me and hubby.

DH just told me last night that his work is doing a BL contest there and I told him to join!!! I said I'm doin it with the girls on the DIS and you should do it with the guys!! Plus....what better way to lose weight together since we're both doin it!!! He said he'll see if he can still sign up for it!!

I'm doin a lil better this week, but I'm still just takin one day at a time. Tonight, my goal/"workout" is to clean the bathroom/kitchen. But, I think before I do that, I'm going to start dinner in the slow cooker and then do my cleanin.


----------



## LuvBaloo

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?



No, but DH & I are trying to make sure there's quick things available for Mon to Wed when we are rushing to kids activities.

Have a great Monday everybody!  After no formal workouts this weekend, I'm aiming to get in exercise every evening this week. 


I skimmed through the weekend posts, and saw that we've got a couple new participants!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD - Yes I do plan out my menu for 1-2 weeks at a time before shopping.   I cook dinner every night and need to know what I am doing.  I guess I am a bit OCD about meal planning but can change on the fly if need be.   I love grocery day when the house is all stocked up for the week.   I usually do 1 big trip every 2 weeks and produce weekly.   Since moving we have eaten out alot!!  But now that our new house is done and we are moved in that has stopped and my butt thanks me for that.  he he he...


----------



## sahbushka

My dh and I plan what meals we will make for a 2 week period...buy the stuff needed but don't decide what to have when until the night before.

I am bummed today.  My weight was up again and I can't figure it out.  I have been working out and eating within my points.  I have been drinking lots of water.  I am wondering if there is too much sodium in the Taco Junk I made.  I have had it the past 2 days and those are the two days I saw gains.  I have decided not to have it today or tomorrow and see if that helps.

Hope all are well.

Sarah


----------



## baby1disney

sahbushka said:


> My dh and I plan what meals we will make for a 2 week period...buy the stuff needed but don't decide what to have when until the night before.
> 
> I am bummed today.  My weight was up again and I can't figure it out.  I have been working out and eating within my points.  I have been drinking lots of water.  I am wondering if there is too much sodium in the Taco Junk I made.  I have had it the past 2 days and those are the two days I saw gains.  I have decided not to have it today or tomorrow and see if that helps.
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Sarah



I totally feel you on this!!! I notice that when I'm gaining weight or eating alot of salt, my feet/ankles swell really bad!! It looks like a chocolate puff!! (At least that's what my sweet DS(7) says sometimes!! HAHAHAHA!!!) I notice that when I truly watch what I eat and try not gain weight, my feet don't hurt as bad.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Most of the DVDs have more than one workout on them, so you can kind of switch it up.  I own 4 or 5 of her DVDs/VHS tapes and I have a few favorite workouts like the Walk and Kick, but I have tried them all.  It is great to have different length workouts to use, depending on my motivation and how much time I have available.  SEe if you can borrow one from the library or on NetFlix or something like that to see if you like it before you buy one.  I'd loan you one if I could.  Actuallly.... I wouldn't mind mailing you one to try for a while, since I have so many.  PM me if you would like to borrow one!



Thanks, I found one today at Target, don't remember the name though. It's buried in the bag. Now if I can just get off my hiney to use them! LOL

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?

I used to but kind of got away from it and then we started eating out more. We are in such a rut as a family food wise. Nothing sounds appealing but I don't have time to experiment with new recipes. 
But I'm getting back on track with menus for every meal (used to do just dinner). I make my list for Sunday - Saturday. We will always eat out on Friday only because I get DH from the airport every Friday night between 6 and 7 so it would be to hard to eat early or eat late. 

DH and I are going Sat to buy a chest freezer and I'm going to start going to Quick Cuisine's again, it's a food assembly place. This way we have great meals that I can put together without kids pestering me and then just pull them out of the freezer that morning. Most only take 30 minutes to cook.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Hello!!!  I am finally back from vacation.  LOL.  I gained 10 pounds!  Ughhhh!!  But I am back on track today.  I hope that some of it was water weight.  I am starting today and I will try to keep up with the thread this time.  I saw that there were already 984 posts, so I think I will just start today.  Best of luck to all my fellow losers!!


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

I plan our dinner menu out for the week before I go shopping..not so much breakfast or lunch.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week!


----------



## ElizK

Ok, last week was REALLY bad as far as my weight loss goes.  My eating was really bad, and I only did one or two days of exercise.  Today is a new day.   I just finished Level 1 of Jillian Michael's 30day Shred.  My muscles are still quivering.  But I think I'll go do some Wii Fit!


----------



## maiziezoe

Good afternoon everyone!  

This morning I filled the crock pot with all the ingredients to make the Weight Watchers Chicken Soup. It's smells great already and it's only 2 points per serving (although, the recipe calls for 1 pound chicken thighs and one pound chicken breast but I used 2 pounds breast instead. I don't like thigh meat).

Last night I ordered a WATP DVD. I am looking forward to trying it out. I'm also looking for a Wii Boxing game... or Boxing Fitness something. I reached the highest level on the Wii Fit Boxing and I feel like I need something else to push me... I love boxing!

*QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?*

Yes!!  Every Saturday night or early Sunday morning I plan all our meals for the week and on Sunday I go grocery shopping. I know exactly what everyone is going to eat at every meal of the day. We always have soup for dinner on Mondays and we almost always have breakfast for dinner on Thursdays. We usually go out to dinner on Friday's and a late lunch on Saturdays... but our Saturday lunches are going to end because Indian food and Sushi are not really in my "plan". 

Every night this week our dinner is coming out of one of the Weight Watchers cookbooks. I'm a little concerned because 2 of my kids are underweight but my hubby is going to benefit from our healthy meals!


----------



## lisah0711

LuvBaloo said:


> I skimmed through the weekend posts, and saw that we've got a couple new participants!



Go, Shannon, go!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> QOTD - Yes I do plan out my menu for 1-2 weeks at a time before shopping.   I cook dinner every night and need to know what I am doing.  I guess I am a bit OCD about meal planning but can change on the fly if need be.   I love grocery day when the house is all stocked up for the week.   I usually do 1 big trip every 2 weeks and produce weekly.   Since moving we have eaten out alot!!  But now that our new house is done and we are moved in that has stopped and my butt thanks me for that.  he he he...



I bet your heart will thank you too!  



sahbushka said:


> My dh and I plan what meals we will make for a 2 week period...buy the stuff needed but don't decide what to have when until the night before.
> 
> I am bummed today.  My weight was up again and I can't figure it out.  I have been working out and eating within my points.  I have been drinking lots of water.  I am wondering if there is too much sodium in the Taco Junk I made.  I have had it the past 2 days and those are the two days I saw gains.  I have decided not to have it today or tomorrow and see if that helps.
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Sarah



, sahbushka!  I bet it is the taco stuff and hope that gain will be gone in a day or two.  Are you using all your flex points?  Maybe it's time to mix up the points and eat a few extra points, too.  You've done so well!   It may take a little fine tuning as you body adjusts to your new, smaller self!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> DH and I are going Sat to buy a chest freezer and I'm going to start going to Quick Cuisine's again, it's a food assembly place. This way we have great meals that I can put together without kids pestering me and then just pull them out of the freezer that morning. Most only take 30 minutes to cook.



Wow!  I wish we had a place like that here -- it's been tried but just doesn't seem to make it.  I love it when I know what we're having and it's ready to go!    (I was having a little talk with myself on this subject this week-end -- it really shouldn't be surprise when dinner time rolls around every night!  ).



TammyAlphabet said:


> Hello!!!  I am finally back from vacation.  LOL.  I gained 10 pounds!  Ughhhh!!  But I am back on track today.  I hope that some of it was water weight.  I am starting today and I will try to keep up with the thread this time.  I saw that there were already 984 posts, so I think I will just start today.  Best of luck to all my fellow losers!!



Glad that you had a great time!  That vacation weight will be gone in no time, I'm sure!  Good idea picking up from here!  



ElizK said:


> Ok, last week was REALLY bad as far as my weight loss goes.  My eating was really bad, and I only did one or two days of exercise.  Today is a new day.   I just finished Level 1 of Jillian Michael's 30day Shred.  My muscles are still quivering.  But I think I'll go do some Wii Fit!



, Elizk.  Sorry that you had a bad week.  But it sounds like you did something good for yourself a time or two with the exercising that you did get in.  Sounds like you are off to a great start this week!  



maiziezoe said:


> Every night this week our dinner is coming out of one of the Weight Watchers cookbooks. I'm a little concerned because 2 of my kids are underweight but my hubby is going to benefit from our healthy meals!



Good planning!  Maybe you can add a snack for the kids to help the concerns with their issues.


----------



## princessbride6205

pjlla said:


> WOOHOO!!  Nice job on the 5K!  What was your time?  Were you using the C25K to train for this?  I recently ran a full 5k on the treadmill myself for the first time, but I know it was really slow.  Isn't it a GREAT feeling of accomplishment?


It was a great feeling! My time was 35 minutes.  
I did use the C25k to train but had to modify around swine flu, holidays, etc. I was able to start on Week 3 or 4 rather than "couch" level as I'd been quite active before, just not running.

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend? I plan more for my grocery shopping and to avoid the 6pm, "What the heck is for dinner?!" dilemma. I write out the list of meals for the week, but don't assign the exact day. That way we can just look at the list and choose something.


----------



## donac

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend? 

I try to make a general plan so I have an idea of what to buy.  I don't say this is going to be the meal for this day but I have 5 or 6 meals that are in the frig.  Lunches are either leftovers or something I can grab out of th frig.  Breakfast is either toast or cereal.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  We do not plan out a weekly menu.  Our menus are based on whatever is on special when I have time to get to the grocery store.  We always have side dishes like brown rice  and frozen veggies in the house so whatever I pick up for main dishes is totally financially driven.  We don't get the grocery sales fliers from the stores that we shop at so I never know until I get there.  I also work several evenings each week so DH cooks when I'm not home.


----------



## Leader of the Club

QOTD:  I plan out the dinner menu and shopping list. For breakfast and lunch I usually buy the same staples.

I have made a new plan! In order to get myself out of bed and to the Y at least three times per week I have signed my DS5 up for three morning classes: swimming, boot camp and Lego club. Now I HAVE to go!


----------



## jennz

Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I am letting myself have a bad night, and then tomorrow I'm going to get up and workout. We took DS to the airport yesterday, and I thought I was over the being sad when he went back to school, but today has been awful. DH and I have both been a mess on and off all day. I haven't eaten since breakfast, but now I just want some food that I know is not good for me. (My first mistake was skipping lunch, but I just wasn't hungry.) I know I need to kick the comfort food habit, but not today. We were ready for him to go back to school, but it still hit us like a ton of bricks today.
> 
> Anyhow, sorry to keep going on. I'm going to have my spinach dip and tomato caprese calzone. At least I was able to not eat the potato chips...Thanks for listening.


  Has today been better for you??

QOTD:   I used to plan out everything and decided today that I will start again.  I'm doing the fridge/pantry meals til we run out  and plan to shop on Mondays.  I'll make my menu up on Sundays.


----------



## memy26

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?

No I have tried but I can't plan out for the week because my moods change too much. I will though buy certain things to make meals easier(like when my kids are playing ball and such)


----------



## Nicholfamily5

QOTD: Do you Plan a menu for the week over the weekend?

Sorta kinda. I plan a couple of dinners, but nothing specific for days. I'd say 4 out of 7 days are planned.


----------



## Riverhill

*QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?*

Yes!   I plan out 7 dinners and only buy the needed supplies for those meals. I work in  breakfast and lunch too. Each day we just eat which ever meal we are in the mood for.  The nearest grocery store is 18 miles away so this is the best way to plan my week.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Has today been better for you??
> 
> QOTD:   I used to plan out everything and decided today that I will start again.  I'm doing the fridge/pantry meals til we run out  and plan to shop on Mondays.  I'll make my menu up on Sundays.



Much better, thanks. No tears today, and I went to work, even though it was my day off, so nice distraction, and I don't snack at work! Talked to DS today and he's doing good, so time for us to get back into a routine at home. Thanks for asking.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## mikamah

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?
This is a perfect question for me right now.  I try to plan and shop on sundays while michael is in ccd, but there is no ccd during jan and feb, so I didn't go yesterday.  I went into work early, with the plan to get out early, but that didn't happen, so we just went after work to the grocery store, without a list and plan, and I just wasn't in the mood, so I'll need to go back.  Just picked up stuff for tonight and tomorrow.  So, I guess my answer is that I try to plan for most of the week, but we tend to eat out one or two nights/ week, usually my late nights at work or on the weekend.  I like to make a big meal one night that will last a few nights.  My lunches are usually leftovers, or sandwich, but this past week, I've had yogurt, minibagel with peanut butter, fruit and a couple babybel cheeses.  

Have a great night.


----------



## jbm02

jenanderson said:


> Great job!  I ran outside today (in Minnesota as well) and the ice/snow is a bit tricky.  I would love to have a treadmill but that is too much money right now.  Instead, I invested in a great hooded running shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an iPod, there are great apps to help you time the C25K all out.
> 
> 
> Well, yesterday I bought running shoes, wool socks and a hooded running shirt with mittens with the goal of starting a couch to 5K run program.  While doing a bit of research, I also found an app for iPod that will time what you are doing, beep between running and walking as well as give you voice commands.  So, today I got up to go running...and...I DID IT!!!!  I made it for the full 31 minute work out.  Day one is done!!!!  I was so proud of myself for getting up and going...especially since our wind chill was 10° BELOW ZERO!!!!!  I was even happier that DH decided he is going to try to give it a go with me!!!
> 
> *Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?*
> 
> My last trip to WDW was WDW and a cruise.  I did not do well on either part of the trip.  I ate everything I wanted in both places and drank plenty of alcohol.  It was August and so we had lots of frozen drinks, lots of ice cream, etc.  It was bad.  My next trip will probably be next year in March for the Princess Half Marathon if it can all be figured out.  I would hope I would eat better on that trip.  Then it will be another August WDW/Cruise trip.  I will definitely make plans for eating and exercising when I get closer to the trip.




..I am catching up on EIGHT pages from the weekend and earlier today.  OMG  I am so out of the loop!

Jen, I am sooo impressed that you are running outside.  My wimpy rule is that it has to be 12 or above before I venture out.  And it hasn't been that in a while!!  But I am okay with the treadmill at the gym, luckily.  I am forcing myself to use it more - the first mile is always the hardest for me.  Sean isn't joining me (yet) but he did go to the Y after school today!!! Today's boot camp class was really really hard. I am happy that I pushed myself to finish most of the exercises.   

..as for Sunday's QOTD - I was with Jen.  'nuff said. BUT we'll be at the Princess Half next March so our next trip to WDW will be much healthier!! (Jen, did I mention that's the year for our 20th anniversary? I think we'll come together sans kids - thank God for grandparents to watch them so we can sneak away!!) I have to figure out how to download stuff (other than music) for my iPOD.  Maybe that will help...



Riverhill said:


> Last trip was August 09. I never over do it on vacation. I overeat when I'm stressed or tired. On vacation I'm neither. I swear, if I lived in WDW I would not have a weight problem.



Holy cow.  I wish I could turn into you on vacation!!!


As for me, it was a rough weekend.  I worked both days and was pretty busy, which meant no time for exercising.  And, unfortunately, I didn't have access to "good" food.  But I had a pretty good idea that it was going to be like that so I had plenty of healthy food in the house to start the rest of the week off better.  So while I don't think I totally sabotagued my weight loss, it definitely didn't help it either.  I will just try to be extra vigilant the rest of the week!


----------



## TinkerBean

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?

I too try to make a big meal that will last us a few nights/lunches. This week it will be veggitarian chili. Otherwise for now I have been eating "Smart Ones" or "Lean Cuisines" to avoid the "it's five o'clock - I'm starving, let's order out" pitfall and so far I've done pretty well. It's after dinner and I still have 6 more "points" to go...4 if I have another glass of wine


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?

no, my husband eats like a horse and what i think should last 2-3 days lasts one meal. LOL! I also like someone else said, may change my mind. My husband doesn't get home till 8:30 so I eat alone mostly and sometimes just make enough of soemthing for me and DH gets his own dinner, so it's a little wacky for us right now!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Hey everyone!  I get so busy during the week, work is so busy, and on weekends, I have to catch up.  Seems like I don't get enough time on WISH.  I wish I was rich and could spend more time on the DIS!

I signed up for the biggest loser competiton at my DH's work.  I won it last year, and now I am actually 4# more than I was at the start last year.  Hopefully I can win it again, and this time keep it off!

WISH me luck!


----------



## tigger813

Good evening ALL,

Been a not so great day. Due to my poor eating yesterday I have felt lousy all day. I called in sick to work and spent the day on the couch. Haven't really eaten much as when I do my stomach starts bothering me again. Hoping I can go into work tomorrow! As of right now, I'd say no way! Stomach is really felling lousy!

Picked up DD2 at preschool and she was crying about her ear hurting and then it stopped but she was really whiny. She cried when asking for a cup of juice and then fell asleep on our bed watching tv. UH OH bad sign as she's not a napper anymore and the way she was acting I knew something was up. 4/13 kids were out in her class today. While DD1 and I were at dancing she threw up. DH got the bucket to her just in time. She has been acting mostly fine since then. She looks really tired and just asked to get in her bed. She was supposed to have a play date tomorrow but the little boy who invited her is sick. We'll see how the night goes. Got the bucket beside her and told her to call if she needed us. She really wants to go to school tomorrow so we'll just have to see how the night goes. Oh, and she is about to lose her first tooth!

Only worked out first thing this morning. Will probably end up with a gain this week after my overeating on Sunday. Can't walk with Redwalker on Wednesday as I have to work. And I have a client on Thursday.

Think I might have a little bowl of ice cream and see if that helps me. TOM isn't helping things either. UGH! 

Good night everyone! I'll be back on in the morning.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: My parents, sister, and I are not big weekly menu planners. We shop what is on sale and try to buy enough for 3-4 days and to have leftovers-as long as it's something that makes for good leftovers. If we make hamburgers or turkey burges, we'll make 8, so 4 for one night and 4 for a few nights later. We also tend to buy enough of sides/frozen veggies for at least a week, so all we have to do is pick up milks (we drink different kinds), produce, and meats during the week. My mom works about a mile from the grocery store and it's on her way home, so a mid-week stop isn't much of a problem. We also tend to have various types of meat in our freezer.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?

I really don't.  I am dieting and pretty much each the same stuff most of the time to cut down on time spent planning.  I am a true carboholic, "Hello, my name is Tammy and I am a carboholic"-type carboholic, and choices lead to trouble for me.  As was demonstrated by my 10 pound gain over three weeks.....  LOL.


----------



## Poohlove

PJLLA I noticed that you are from NH - where in NH do you live (if you don't mind me asking)?  My brother, mother and grandparents live up there and my sister and I are coming up President's weekend.


----------



## ziggystardust

i try to but we never seem to stick to it 100%. 

I split my time between 2 homes, mine and my BFs, so while we go food shopping together and plan accordingly, a lot of the times, the food is either here or there. Living so far away from each other can cause problems with sticking to a plan. but only a few months more of this...now just to find the right apartment  

i am very proud of myself today. I missed working out yesterday (also a problem when i'm at his house since i use my wii) and a rough day at work really worked against my motivation. I had no intentions on my long drive home from work of turning that thing on, but somehow the stars aligned and my roommates all left the living room at precisely the right time so i had to do it! my arms are sore as h*ll but i'm so happy i did it!


----------



## my3princes

Poohlove said:


> PJLLA I noticed that you are from NH - where in NH do you live (if you don't mind me asking)?  My brother, mother and grandparents live up there and my sister and I are coming up President's weekend.



I live in North Hartland, VT which is on the New Hampshire border.  Where does your family live?


----------



## seashell724

QOTD: I used to try and plan meals for a week but it just doesn't really work for me. Sometimes I still don't know what I'm making when it is dinner! ha!


----------



## kimara

QOTD:  i wish i planned ahead a week at a time, but i haven't been.  we used to plan meals a month at a time--it made life SO much easier.  i'm not sure why/when we stopped   i hope to get back to that soon because it makes it easier for me to make wise choices when i am prepared.

we have family night each monday.  we have a little lesson, activity and treat each time.  today i bought a walk away the pounds video, but didn't have time to do it.  it was dd9's turn to choose the activity and she chose the video for me .  it was fun doing it with my family and i really liked it!

i want to send a BIG THANKS to all of you that mentioned the WATP vids!!  you are helping me tons.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Today was our first day back after break. I thought things were great until one of my paras quit literally halfway through the day. That was just frustrating beyond belief. I meant to come home and cook myself a good dinner, but by the time I was finished getting everything ready for tomorrow it was late and I was stressed so I decided to drown my sorrows in Indian food. AT least I had already planned out my breakfast, lunch, and snacks so it didn't set me behind.

QOTD: Only sort of. I am single, so when I cook, I freeze everything and then I will have several meals worth of food on hand and that becomes the meals for the rest of my week.


----------



## tea pot

Sorry a Day Late

*Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?*

Our last trip was just this past Dec. and our next will be in May.
Believe it or not I have always done very well on vacation at WDW.
I'll eat regular meals I don't go overboard plus all the walking so I usually loose or stay the same wt. 
Prior to this challenge I didn't exercise and didn't eat regular meals in fact I would often miss both breakfast and lunch then at 3pm eat all kinds of high fat and high calorie snacks till dinner and eat not the most healthy dinner at least I didn't eat after that. The hardest thing for me on to do on program is to eat 3 regular meals. I have been feeling so much better since I have

Monday QOTD Do I Plan my meals over the weekend for the following week
Not dinners but I should 
I have started to automate my breakfast and lunch (per Dr. Oz's advice)this has been a big help so no decision making to do and I'll have the right foods well stocked for this.
Now to move to include dinner. 


 I'm goin to check out the WATP DVD sounds good

Thanks everyone


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Not usually and I really wish that I did.  I think it will help me stay on track more, especially on the days when I work.  Before, on my three work days, I'd frequently decide to do pizza night or something else quick, easy, and high calorie.

I had a plan this last weekend that I started implementing and may try to finish tonight.  I printed out a bunch of meals (mostly dinner, but some breakfast and some lunch) that sound good and I'm going to put them in plastic covers and in a three ring binder.  As I find another recipe that is easy to make or something I am likely to make frequently, I'll add it to the binder.  I've had this idea for years, but never implemented it.  I know DH and I used to make a bunch of WW and other healthy dinners years and years ago that we really liked, but I notice that we cook in phases and when we get tired of something, we forget about an old favorite. 

Another thing I like about the binder idea is that I can just pull out the meals I want to use for the week and put them at the front of the binder once I've bought the ingredients.  Once I've made the meal, I'll put it back where it belongs.  I'm hoping this will also help with the food waste around our house.  We have a tendency to overbuy groceries and then have to toss stuff when it goes bad.  In the past, we'd make big meals with the thought of having lots of leftovers.  The problem with the leftovers is that if we liked the meal, we overate.  If we thought the meal was just okay or didn't particularly like it, the food would go to waste.  So, now I'm making just enough for the four of us.


----------



## auntlynne

Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?

Last trip was WDW in mid-September '09.  Free Disney Dining Offer.  Just remember what you learned in Economics class:  there is no such thing as a free lunch.  The cost:  always feeling stuffed.  Counter service meal + sitdown meal + snack for each night (and the first & last day are spent traveling to/ from Disney, so you can add those meals to the days you are actually at the parks).  And couldn't waste them - oh, no, got to use them on the meals you wouldn't pay all that money for (Bomba buffet, Rose & Crown, The Cafe at the Grand Floridian, Grand Floridian Character Breakfast Buffet...you know the drill - lots of food and always desert).  It seemed that every time you turned around it was time for another meal.

Next planned Disney:  WDW early March, tagging along on my DB's business convention.  Happens to be the same time as the Princess Half Marathon Weekend.  I am so not ready to even begin thinking about walking that one.  But it is my goal.  So I've signed up for the Royal Family 5K.  I can walk 3.1 miles - just got to speed up my time and not get swept - especially at the first mile when I'm at the back of the pack.

Possible spontaneous Disney:  this Thursday or Friday at Disneyland.  Using California as a gathering place and stopover on the way to a 3-week Hawaiian vacation with DB and SIL.  Just SIL and I will be there Wed-Sat and she has never been to either DL or WDW.  Would love to see fireworks Friday night - I tear up at Wishes in MK; I've never seen fireworks at DL.


----------



## 50sjayne

> Sunday's QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?



I even brought the scale last time. Last March. Honestly it's great for me to be at Disneyland. I won't fork out the dough for food ( I had one corndog, one dolewhip and nachos at whitewater snacks when they were still $7 something) and I am constantly moving. Works for me.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning-

QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?

I like Friday afternoon once we are all home from school and work. We try to play board games together and watch a family movie before the girls head off to bed. Since I have weighed in that morning I give myself a treat of a drink or a special food to eat!

Slept well last night. DD2 was coughing at 5 so I got up and she was really stuffy. She's coughing again now. She felt really warm this morning when I went in so I will keep her home and we'll cuddle on the couch and watch Monsters, Inc. That's our family "sick day" movie. When DD1 was younger we watched that every time she was sick! 

My tummy is a little better though I still haven't eaten a lot. I will get in a few workouts to get motivated again. Need to do the Ea Sports Active challenge today and will try the BL Wii game again. Also plan on doing the 2 and 3 mile WATP DVDs. Those are my favorite 2 workouts!


----------



## chskover

My favorite day is Friday.  This is the one day I don't have be somewhere after work or have family commitments.  I work 7 days a week, so I enjoy my fridays.  My daughter and I are going to start Yoga on fridays, but this is something I have always wanted to do. So instead of sitting at home munching, I will be doing something positive!


----------



## jenanderson

*QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?*

I am one of the planners.  I find that if I don't have the menu in place for the week that we tend to eat out or eat something unhealthy.  We have been trying to have everything totally in place for healthy meals.

*QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?*
Saturday...I don't have to get up super early to exercise!   Also, Saturday is the day where I allow myself to use some of my flex points and have a nice meal.  Saturdays are wonderful because there is no work and that means I have more time to get everything done!

Feeling a bit tired this morning and unmotivated.  I did get up and do pilates at 5:30 AM but it did not leave me feeling refreshed.  I just think that I am a bit tired from a crazy day yesterday.

Happy Tuesday Everyone!


----------



## TammyNC

my3princes said:


> QOTD:  We do not plan out a weekly menu.  Our menus are based on whatever is on special when I have time to get to the grocery store.  We always have side dishes like brown rice  and frozen veggies in the house so whatever I pick up for main dishes is totally financially driven.  We don't get the grocery sales fliers from the stores that we shop at so I never know until I get there.  I also work several evenings each week so DH cooks when I'm not home.



I was having the problem not knowing what was going on sale also when we stopped having the paper delivered. I did find that most of our stores have websites and they will email their ads over once a week. Just thought I'd pass that along.



tigger813 said:


> Good morning-
> 
> QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?
> 
> I like Friday afternoon once we are all home from school and work. We try to play board games together and watch a family movie before the girls head off to bed. Since I have weighed in that morning I give myself a treat of a drink or a special food to eat!
> 
> Slept well last night. DD2 was coughing at 5 so I got up and she was really stuffy. She's coughing again now. She felt really warm this morning when I went in so I will keep her home and we'll cuddle on the couch and watch Monsters, Inc. That's our family "sick day" movie. When DD1 was younger we watched that every time she was sick!
> 
> My tummy is a little better though I still haven't eaten a lot. I will get in a few workouts to get motivated again. Need to do the Ea Sports Active challenge today and will try the BL Wii game again. Also plan on doing the 2 and 3 mile WATP DVDs. Those are my favorite 2 workouts!



Hope your dd gets to feeling better, enjoy the cuddle time.

My favorite day I would have to say is Sunday. That is the one day that we are all pretty much together and we get to have some great family time. I also love Sunday's especially when it is pro football season since I love watching the games.

I accomplished staying caught up yesterday, marked a few things off my to-do list but not as many as I had hoped.

Today is going to be a great day for everyone!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?
*

Saturday, because it's the only non wacky day. It's usually hectic but we do our running around as a family that day, shopping, etc. Once a month I also go to a scrapbook crop and that's on a Saturday too. So a day spent with the girls is nice too. 
All week the kids are in school, DH comes home on Friday and leaves on Sunday so this is the only day for us.


----------



## Poohlove

My grandparents live in North Conway, my mom lives in Hudson (I've never been, she just moved there from Concord) and my brother lives in Franklin.  When my sister and I go up next month we are going to stay at the new Town Place Suites in Gilford - I hear that it is very nice.

I also have a cousin that lives in Vermont.  I believe that they live in Brandon, maybe Whiting.  I love New England, it is so beautiful!!!


----------



## mikamah

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?


Saturday is my fav day.  I do ww in the morning, so I'll do some wii fit before, and then it's usually a day for  my son and I to spend together, and we try to do something fun.  I hate cleaning on the weekends, so I try to get the house in order after work on thur or fri, so sat there's not too much of a to do list.  The past week my son and I have been butting heads, so this saturday, we're going to get away, spend the day at the museum of science, and then stay at a hotel with a pool for the night, brings some books, and just relax.  I do find, even if we plan to stay home, and do nothing, there is always something to do, so by going away, I won't get lost on the computer, and won't feel bad watching a movie while the supper dishes are on the table still.  


Tracey- hope your little one is feeling better soon.  You've had a tough winter with then, and it's still so early.  

We slept late today, so just dropped my son off, and am heading to work.  Biggest loser tonight!!  I'll to some wii step for the first 30min.  I did buy the wii fit plus, and it is so fun.  I haven't had enough time to set up a routine, but think I'm going to like that feature a lot, it must save some time. 

Have a great day.


----------



## wezee

tigger813 said:


> Good morning-
> 
> QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I always look forward to Saturday. DH works 2nd shift and does not get home till 10pm during the week.  Many times on Friday (after he gets home) we will run up to our local tavern for a quick beer or glass of wine.  Then I try not to schedule anything too early on Saturday so we can just sleep in and be lazy.
> I must say I also like Fridays becasue I only work 1/2 day, so I have plenty of afternoon and evening time to tidy the house and do "fun for me" shopping.


----------



## lisah0711

ziggystardust said:


> i am very proud of myself today. I missed working out yesterday (also a problem when i'm at his house since i use my wii) and a rough day at work really worked against my motivation. I had no intentions on my long drive home from work of turning that thing on, but somehow the stars aligned and my roommates all left the living room at precisely the right time so i had to do it! my arms are sore as h*ll but i'm so happy i did it!



Great job working out even when you didn't want to!  

Hope that you get to go to DL this week, Lynne!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?



Fridays are my favorite day of the week.  I don't work on Fridays (although I always seem to go to the office for a bit) so it is the start of the week-end.  Fridays are also the days that I work in DS' school.  It's a lot of fun and the kids are always doing something funny.  It is a great way to start the week-end.  

, tigger813, hope that you and your DD are feeling better soon!  



mikamah said:


> I hate cleaning on the weekends, so I try to get the house in order after work on thur or fri, so sat there's not too much of a to do list.  The past week my son and I have been butting heads, so this saturday, we're going to get away, spend the day at the museum of science, and then stay at a hotel with a pool for the night, brings some books, and just relax.  I do find, even if we plan to stay home, and do nothing, there is always something to do, so by going away, I won't get lost on the computer, and won't feel bad watching a movie while the supper dishes are on the table still.



, Kathy, I don't like to do housework on the week-ends either.  I figure the other lawyers in town don't spend their Saturdays scrubbing toilets, why should I?  

A week-end getaway sounds like fun! I don't know why these kids think they should have a mind of their own?  Didn't they know that we meant that didn't apply to us, only to their friends?   

I keep hoping that we will hear from corinnak and worfiedoodles about their experiences at the half marathon this week-end.  It's been so cold in Florida -- it was a brutal race.  I thought that you all might be interested in reading this post from one of our WISH counterparts -- she was literally the last person to cross the finish line.  It is a good reminder that these things take a lot of hard work and perserverance but you will eventually make it!  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34942540&postcount=669

On the events side of the board they have a saying "Dead last finish is better than did not finish.  And did not finish is better than did not start."   We've done the start, let's keep moving toward the finish line!


----------



## wezee

One more thing.....can someone please teach me how to do a partial quote? I have tried everything and still get a "goofy" partial quote.  I want to know how to do a pretty highlighted quote.  Thanks, Terri


----------



## jennz

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Today was our first day back after break. I thought things were great until one of my paras quit literally halfway through the day. That was just frustrating beyond belief. I meant to come home and cook myself a good dinner, but by the time I was finished getting everything ready for tomorrow it was late and I was stressed so I decided to drown my sorrows in Indian food. AT least I had already planned out my breakfast, lunch, and snacks so it didn't set me behind.



How totally frustrating!!  Great job keeping dinner within your daily plan.  



tigger813 said:


> Good morning-
> 
> QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?
> 
> I like Friday afternoon once we are all home from school and work. We try to play board games together and watch a family movie before the girls head off to bed. Since I have weighed in that morning I give myself a treat of a drink or a special food to eat!
> 
> Slept well last night. DD2 was coughing at 5 so I got up and she was really stuffy. She's coughing again now. She felt really warm this morning when I went in so I will keep her home and we'll cuddle on the couch and watch Monsters, Inc. That's our family "sick day" movie. When DD1 was younger we watched that every time she was sick!
> 
> My tummy is a little better though I still haven't eaten a lot. I will get in a few workouts to get motivated again. Need to do the Ea Sports Active challenge today and will try the BL Wii game again. Also plan on doing the 2 and 3 mile WATP DVDs. Those are my favorite 2 workouts!



I'm glad you're feeling a little better and I hope your kiddos are on the mend too.

QOTD:  My favorite day of the week is Monday!  I am off work, have the house cleaned, dh back to work and dd back to school, so I have the day to do what I want.  Yesterday I exercised and scrapbooked.  Loved it!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tracey--hope everyone in your family is feeling better soon.


QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend? 
My plan is to plan the menus. I used to be really good about it, would actually plan the week on Monday and shop Monday afternoon. I've started putting meals in an excel spreadsheet, and the plan was to do the week Sunday, but I was so distracted with DS going back to college, that I didn't do it this week. I really like the idea of a binder with laminated recipes that you use that 3TinksandanEeyore had.

QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?
I think Sunday. I'm not even sure why, but it seems like DH and I are both more relaxed on Sundays. Honestly, we are still adjusting to being mostly empty nesters and were just getting into a routine when Christmas break happened. So, then we had DS home for 4 weeks, which was great, but it was very chaotic. I think once we find a routine that seems to work we will both feel better. With no real routine, it's hard to figure out what's going on from one day to the next.


----------



## lisah0711

wezee said:


> One more thing.....can someone please teach me how to do a partial quote? I have tried everything and still get a "goofy" partial quote.  *I want to know how to do a pretty highlighted quote.*



Terri, do you mean highlighted like this bolding or just a partial quote? 

To do a partial quote you either use the quote or the multi-quote button like you ususually do.  To turn any quote into a partial quote you just delete the part that you want to take away.  The tricky part (and the part that makes it not look funny) is that the quote must begin with [QUOTE (and some other stuff)] and end with [/QUOTE]  (This last QUOTE should be all in caps and it is on my screen but not on the post). Usually one of those is messed up or missing when something goes wrong.  

To do the bolding, use the quote or multiquote button and then just bold the part that you want highlighted.  

Try it a few times and I bet you will be a quoting pro in no time!


----------



## Leader of the Club

QOTD: Payday is my favorite day of the week!  No, honestly. We usually order pizza and get a movie on payday. Since my hubby works sporadic contract-type work paydays are sometimes few and far between.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks everybody for the get well wishes!

I just had a Skinny Cow Ice Cream sandwich so I'll see how my tummy feels after that! I think I just ate so much "bad" stuff that my body doesn't want anything.

DD2 seems better. She's not as stuffy and is just hanging with me. We've watched Monsters, Inc and played a game of Disney SORRY in which she beat me! Now we're watching The Little Mermaid 2 and snuggling under a warm blanket together. 

Called into work already and now I will have 2 clients tomorrow and 1 on Thursday so far. 

Will work out a little later. EA Sports Active More workouts day 3 and maybe the 30 minute step workout again. WATP is a must for later today. I miss it when I don't do it! Gotta get to Target at some point this week as my 3 pound weights are on sale.

Something with chicken for supper though I'm not sure what just yet. Something simple I think.

Time for my green tea!


----------



## ohMom

morning all ----getting a good start on the day--trying to get in habit of having workout completed before 9 a.m. --

QOTD -- Sunday....we start the day off with pot of coffee (no TV) and then read the paper.  We try to get all the 'chores' for the weekend done on Sat so that on Sun we can veg and be lazy


----------



## wezee

lisah0711 said:


> Terri, do you mean highlighted like this bolding or just a partial quote?



Ok....let's see if this works???


----------



## wezee

Yippee!  Thanks so much! Now I feel like a true Dis pro!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  That's a tough one.  I work part time, but my days of week vary.  I guess normally Sunday would be my favorite day since DH always has Sunday off and the kids are home.  I used to take it off too and DH and I would sit and watch the Amazing Race in the evening.  That is our favorite show.  We would love to be contestants.  Sundays are a bit more hectic now since our littlest has snowboard lessons on Sunday and I'm working some Sundays (like this one).  Oh well, working means more money towards vacation and vacations are my absolute favorite days


----------



## princessbride6205

*QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?*
It's a toss up between Friday and Saturday. Friday is casual day at work, we're looking forward to the weekend, and we usually have a fun & relaxing evening. But we still have work. Saturday is great to have the day off, but sometimes we get caught up with too many chores.


----------



## tigger813

Loving everyone's responses. 

Just did the EA Sports Active workout day 3 though today was my day off! Being home yesterday threw me off. I did a custom workout of the activities taht I like the best including the step and cardio boxing.

Plan on doing the 3 mile WATP after watching Enchanted with DD2. It just started and we are eating hot dogs for lunch. I had one with a buttered bun. Only just over 300 calories for lunch. Had my green tea and will fix my protein drink and water shortly. Will do the 2 mile workout after DD1 gets home from school. She did it the other day and it helped with her posture so I want to try and do it with her several times a week. She actually really liked it so I won't complain.

Feeling much better and I think DD2 is as well. Time to fold the two bags of laundry I brought up after working out.


----------



## tea pot

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Not usually and I really wish that I did.  I think it will help me stay on track more, especially on the days when I work.  Before, on my three work days, I'd frequently decide to do pizza night or something else quick, easy, and high calorie.
> 
> I had a plan this last weekend that I started implementing and may try to finish tonight.  I printed out a bunch of meals (mostly dinner, but some breakfast and some lunch) that sound good and I'm going to put them in plastic covers and in a three ring binder.  As I find another recipe that is easy to make or something I am likely to make frequently, I'll add it to the binder.  I've had this idea for years, but never implemented it.  I know DH and I used to make a bunch of WW and other healthy dinners years and years ago that we really liked, but I notice that we cook in phases and when we get tired of something, we forget about an old favorite.
> 
> Another thing I like about the binder idea is that I can just pull out the meals I want to use for the week and put them at the front of the binder once I've bought the ingredients.  Once I've made the meal, I'll put it back where it belongs.  I'm hoping this will also help with the food waste around our house.  *We have a tendency to overbuy groceries and then have to toss stuff when it goes bad.  *In the past, we'd make big meals with the thought of having lots of leftovers.  The problem with the leftovers is that if we liked the meal, we overate.  If we thought the meal was just okay or didn't particularly like it, the food would go to waste.  So, now I'm making just enough for the four of us.



WOW that's a great idea It would really help with shopping I tend to over shop because I'm not sure what I going to cook that would solve that problem. I could even throw in a scrap book touch with some inspirational quotes to keep motivated and encouraged  Thanks for the idea 




auntlynne said:


> Possible spontaneous Disney:  this Thursday or Friday at Disneyland.  Using California as a gathering place and stopover on the way to a 3-week Hawaiian vacation with DB and SIL.  Just SIL and I will be there Wed-Sat and she has never been to either DL or WDW.  Would love to see fireworks Friday night - I tear up at Wishes in MK; I've never seen fireworks at DL.



A Spontaneous Trip Sounds Wonderful Hope you get to go and have great time  



tigger813 said:


> Good morning-
> 
> I like Friday afternoon once we are all home from school and work. We try to play board games together and watch a family movie before the girls head off to bed. Since I have weighed in that morning I give myself a treat of a drink or a special food to eat!



What a great MOM you are! Hope you and DD feel better soon, Take good care of yourself now 




mikamah said:


> Saturday is my fav day.  sat there's not too  The past week my son and I have been butting heads, so this Saturday, we're going to get away, spend the day *at the museum of science*, and then stay at a hotel with a pool for the night, brings some books, and just relax.  I do find, even if we plan to stay home, and do nothing, there is always something to do, so by going away, I won't get lost on the computer, and won't feel bad watching a movie while the supper dishes are on the table still.
> Have a great day.



WOW another great MOM from MA I love the Museum of Science I spent a lot of time there as a kid and many trips with my girls including a GS sleepover
Enjoy

*QOTD* *Monday* because it is a respite day for me, everyone is back to work and I usually stay home  regroup and recharge I'll spent time reading or doing a craft project etc. I usually work Tues -Thurs and some Friday mornings.


Have Great Day Everyone 

BL tonight!


----------



## baby1disney

I usually like to do my cleaning, or at least try to, on either Sat or Sun so that I can relax for the work week. Needless to say...that hardly ever happens like I want it to!!! 

But..I'm working on that because I need to do better anyways. It's not even papers or junk...it's CLOTHES!!! I've never seen a man(DH) with so much clothing in MY LIFE!!! LOL!!!


----------



## beansf

jenanderson said:


> *
> QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?*
> Saturday...I don't have to get up super early to exercise!



This is exactly what I was going to say. I still work out on Saturday, but I don't get up at 4 to do it. I can do it at my leisure later in the day. Plus, I get to have fun and not go to work! Have I mentioned how badly I HATE my job? I am definitely having one of those days.


----------



## tigger813

3 mile WATP done...2 more miles to go! 

Will get up and do 2- 2 mile workouts tomorrow before going to work. Giving 2 massages tomorrow so that will be another workout! Will also try and do the BL Wii game at some point tomorrow and maybe the Last Chance Workout! Got a lot of making up to do for this past weekend. 

For those newbies...I like to write here what I intend to do so I will actually do it! I feel I will be accountable for it! I'm also a maniac when it comes to working out. It's become an obsession of mine! But at least it's a healthy one!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

ughhhhhh!!!!  My head hurts, I am starving and tired.  I have had four of my five medifast meals for the day plus the cheese allowance (well, my cheese allowance).  I will be glad when my body gets accustomed to low carb eating!  Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## lovedvc

Friday is definately my favorite day of the week.  I love when the kids get home and they have no homework, it's a break for me too.

I had to skip the gym yesterday because I was asked to fill in at work, I still went today though.  Tomorrow they asked me to fill in again, no gym for me unless I feel like a workout DVD at night and that usually doesn't excite me.  Thursday I can't go to the gym either.  I have a doctor's appt., I hope I didn't screw up my rotator cuff, but I think I did and did it real good.  It's gonna be a tough week for me.  I just have to watch my point intake really well.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

maiziezoe said:


> ... but our Saturday lunches are going to end because Indian food and Sushi are not really in my "plan".



I've always found sushi to be great for working into my plan!  It tends to be low calorie and low fat.  When I did WW, it seemed like I could eat tons for just a few points.  We had sushi for dinner last Sunday after going to see Princess and the Frog and I calculated the calories for a meal of 19 pieces of sushi, 1/2 cup of edamame, and 2 oz. of my DDs' chicken to be 919 calories.  It meant my breakfast and lunch were light and no movie popcorn for me, but it was a very satisfying meal!  And if I were budgeting fewer calories to that meal, I still could have eaten the edamame and about 12 pieces of sushi for about 600 calories.  Just a thought! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I really like the idea of a binder with laminated recipes that you use that 3TinksandanEeyore had.





tea pot said:


> WOW that's a great idea It would really help with shopping I tend to over shop because I'm not sure what I going to cook that would solve that problem. I could even throw in a scrap book touch with some inspirational quotes to keep motivated and encouraged  Thanks for the idea



Thank you!  I'm glad you both liked the idea!  My notebook came out pretty nicely.  I like the idea of decorating it with motivational quotations!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

My favorite day of the week is Friday.  It just opens up the thoughts of relaxing over the weekend even if the reality is a weekend full of cleaning, kids' activities, and errands!  My DD1 goes to school and my DD2 goes to parent participation preschool (but Tuesday, not Friday is my participation day, so I have a couple hours completely to myself).  DH usually has the day off these days because of California's Furlough Fridays, so it's nice to have his help with the girls or know he's getting his errands/stuff out of the way so we can do stuff together as a family shortly.


----------



## Riverhill

*QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?*


*THURSDAY NIGHT.  Thursday has the excitement of knowing Friday and the weekend are ahead of me. It is sort of like the day before we leave for vacation. Everyone is excited at the expectations of what's coming next. *


----------



## corinnak

All right, I'm so far behind, but I wanted to let you know that I'm home, safe and sound from Marathon Weekend, and I didn't even get frostbite or hypothermia.  Though I know someone who did get hypothermia in Florida this weekend.  There was sleet and rain during the half marathon.  And my opinion is that the rain (combined with some wind)was the worse of the two.  

I had a great time meeting lots of other WISHers, and even got to see Maria one night!  Unfortunately, I didn't have the presence of mind to take a picture of us together.    The fatigue was getting to me already by that point, I think.

My finish time was 2:13:35, which I am very proud of since my time last year had been 2:59.  I ran the first 5.5 miles with my fast friends - my roommate was going for a sub-2 hour half marathon. I have known Lysa for a while but not especially well before this trip - it turns she is a WW leader now - I had no idea she had ever lost any weight!!  After a while I decided to fall back to a less challenging pace for myself and just had a great time with the rest of the race. 

Unfortunately, due to water on the lens, my other character photos didn't turn out as well as the one I took with Buzz. I'll also post one of my pictures from last year, so you can see the after/before effect, at least a little.


----------



## corinnak

Oops!  I almost forgot the QOTD - I should go back and find the others, but for now, I'll just do today's:

QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?

Tuesday, of course!  Biggest Loser is on!


----------



## tigger813

Can't wait for BL tonight!

Got in all my workouts for today so it's water the rest of the night!

Made pita pizzas for DH and me. I grilled some chicken on the George Foreman and then cut it up and put it on bbq sauce and cut some onions up too and then topped it with light mozzarella. Not bad. Got more chicken that I can use tomorrow for more pizza, like a chicken enchilada pizza.

Hope everyone enjoys their night!


----------



## PeterPan09

Definitely Saturday or Sunday.   During the week if I want to go to the pool I have to get up at 4:30!!!  AND I only have 45 minutes to swim!   On the weekends I can sleep in and swim as far as my lap swimming heart desires.


----------



## Rose&Mike

corrinak--wow, you look great with Buzz!!! Congrats on your time. The weather sounded awful, but you sound like you had a good time despite it.

lovedvc--hope your rotator cuff is ok!

I bought a WATP video at Target today--the 5 day fit walk. I did the one mile get up and get started. I enjoyed it and am looking forward to doing more, but it helped me remember why I don't like aerobics classes. I was barely able to do the arm and leg movements at the same time! I'm sure it will get better, because it did not look that difficult, but boy I really had to think! Today was a day off work, so I also did 42 min on the elliptical at the Y. I love the elliptical, so much more than the treadmill. DH is a runner, and wanted me to start running this spring, but I don't want to give up the elliptical!

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Def Sundays that is usually our park day!!


----------



## jbm02

corinnak said:


> All right, I'm so far behind, but I wanted to let you know that I'm home, safe and sound from Marathon Weekend, and I didn't even get frostbite or hypothermia.  Though I know someone who did get hypothermia in Florida this weekend.  There was sleet and rain during the half marathon.  And my opinion is that the rain (combined with some wind)was the worse of the two.
> 
> I had a great time meeting lots of other WISHers, and even got to see Maria one night!  Unfortunately, I didn't have the presence of mind to take a picture of us together.    The fatigue was getting to me already by that point, I think.
> 
> My finish time was 2:13:35, which I am very proud of since my time last year had been 2:59.  I ran the first 5.5 miles with my fast friends - my roommate was going for a sub-2 hour half marathon. I have known Lysa for a while but not especially well before this trip - it turns she is a WW leader now - I had no idea she had ever lost any weight!!  After a while I decided to fall back to a less challenging pace for myself and just had a great time with the rest of the race.
> 
> Unfortunately, due to water on the lens, my other character photos didn't turn out as well as the one I took with Buzz. I'll also post one of my pictures from last year, so you can see the after/before effect, at least a little.



Corinna, WOW - what a fantastic time!!  My goal for next year's princess is 2:20 and I'm not even sure about that...LOL.  I am so impressed with everyone who did this!!!


----------



## MelanieC

I did 45 minutes of Yoga during lunch today.



> QOTD - What is your favorite day of the week



Saturday - It's the beginning of the weekend and I usually get to sleep in.  You have the whole weekend ahead of you and it feels good to be off work and home with the family.


----------



## MelanieC

Wow Corrina - Yowza girl, you look really great!!  Great job on the race!!  When I saw what the weather was like this weekend down there I really felt sorry for everyone.  Back in 1995 when I did the 1/2 Disney Marathon it was one of the hottest races they have had that time of year.  By the time we got done with the 1/2, it was around 80 degrees!!


----------



## donac

Hi everyone.  It has been a long day.  I left at 6:15 this morning and had school all day then a 2 hour curriculum meeting at the other high school and then a tutoring session.  I walked in the house at 6:30.  Ds had eaten dinner but forgot to tell me to pick up milk.  Dh went out for that for me.  I got to change into my pj's and eat the tacos we had planned for dinner.  There wasn't much meet left but it was enough for me for dinner.  

I did get in my 10000 steps today.  I am just on the computer for a while and soon BL comes on.  I want to knit for a while and all too soon it will be time for bed.

QOTD  I guess it would be Sat.  With ds2 at college and ds1 usually spends the day with his gf it is now a lot of time just dh and I.  Even if we have nothing to do it is nice to have a day with nothing to do.  I sometimes I will go out with a friend to the quilt shop and then have lunch before we come home.  

Have a great evening everyone.  I think the fatigue that I have been expecting is starting to hit and I getting very tired.  I may not see all of BL but I can watch it on FLN on Friday or Sat night so if I fall asleep it not the end of the world.


----------



## jenanderson

jbm02 said:


> Corinna, WOW - what a fantastic time!!  My goal for next year's princess is 2:20 and I'm not even sure about that...LOL.  I am so impressed with everyone who did this!!!



Jude - As the person who is training (I will use this word lightly since I am on day 2 of my running ) to do the princess with you....2:20 is a pretty big goal!  I am going to have to train a bit harder!!!

Corinna - I agree...WOW!!!  Way to go!!!!


----------



## ShortyNBug

Hello!  Happy BL night.  Getting all comfy cozy to watch it in 5 minutes here.  Just wanted to let you all know I'm here and still participating.  I feel like I have no time and the board is moving super fast right now so I'm sorry I can't keep up during the week.  Hope everyone is having a great week and has awesome weigh ins.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I'd have to say Sunday because I can sleep in and then exercise. I have my WW meeting on Sat. morning. I'm one of those people who likes to exercise, shower, and go about my day. Although, if I don't wake up on time to get some exercise in, I'll just shower again.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## maiziezoe

*QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?
*

I don't really have a favorite. I have favorite times of each day but I don't have a favorite day. 


Today I had to take my 2 year old daughter to immediate care because she hurt her wrist. The immediate care center is right next to a Culvers. I was _thisclose _to stopping there to get her a sundae (which would mean a sundae for me because she has never in her life eaten more than two bites of ice cream at one sitting) because she did so great when they had to take x-rays... but I didn't and I am proud of myself! I came home and had yogurt instead!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Not usually and I really wish that I did.  I think it will help me stay on track more, especially on the days when I work.  Before, on my three work days, I'd frequently decide to do pizza night or something else quick, easy, and high calorie.
> 
> I had a plan this last weekend that I started implementing and may try to finish tonight.  I printed out a bunch of meals (mostly dinner, but some breakfast and some lunch) that sound good and I'm going to put them in plastic covers and in a three ring binder.  As I find another recipe that is easy to make or something I am likely to make frequently, I'll add it to the binder.  I've had this idea for years, but never implemented it.  I know DH and I used to make a bunch of WW and other healthy dinners years and years ago that we really liked, but I notice that we cook in phases and when we get tired of something, we forget about an old favorite.
> 
> Another thing I like about the binder idea is that I can just pull out the meals I want to use for the week and put them at the front of the binder once I've bought the ingredients.  Once I've made the meal, I'll put it back where it belongs.  I'm hoping this will also help with the food waste around our house.  We have a tendency to overbuy groceries and then have to toss stuff when it goes bad.  In the past, we'd make big meals with the thought of having lots of leftovers.  The problem with the leftovers is that if we liked the meal, we overate.  If we thought the meal was just okay or didn't particularly like it, the food would go to waste.  So, now I'm making just enough for the four of us.



I LOVE this idea!!  I am sooooooo going to steal it!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I've always found sushi to be great for working into my plan!  It tends to be low calorie and low fat.  When I did WW, it seemed like I could eat tons for just a few points.  We had sushi for dinner last Sunday after going to see Princess and the Frog and I calculated the calories for a meal of 19 pieces of sushi, 1/2 cup of edamame, and 2 oz. of my DDs' chicken to be 919 calories.  It meant my breakfast and lunch were light and no movie popcorn for me, but it was a very satisfying meal!  And if I were budgeting fewer calories to that meal, I still could have eaten the edamame and about 12 pieces of sushi for about 600 calories.  Just a thought!



This gives me hope. What kind of sushi did you have? My youngest DD turns 3 next month and wants sushi for dinner. If I know exactly what I can eat and how much, it will put me at ease. 

Corrina ~ CONGRATS!!  Great job on the race!!  I am going to start the C25k on February 1st. I used to be a runner in my younger days and I miss it.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Al-righty everyone I have a new target. We are taking DS13's class to Washington DC May 19-21. I have got to be in shape before we leave so I can keep up with the kiddos. 
I need help!! so yell at me if I don't work out, yell at me if I eat bad food! LOL

I'm also going to have to figure out how to eat while we are down there. I'm not worried about the exercise part because it will be a lot of walking.


----------



## MrIncrediDad

*QOTD:* My favorite day of the week is Thursday.  There is anticipation of the weekend ahead with only one day of work remaining.  Fridays tend to be easier at work. Plus Friday is my day to buy a coffee rather than make my own.  And on Thursday I always seem to forget about all the not so fun stuff the weekend brings (cleaning errands etc.)


----------



## memy26

QOTD- My favorite day of the week is Saturday because we are all home together.

Ok I need some major motivation. I have been counting WW points and I did great up until yesterday. For some reason yesterday and today I fell off of the wagon hard! I was so frustrated yesterday for doing that do myself and I swore I wouldn't do it again today. Well stupid me I did it again

Here's to a better tomorrow


----------



## Piglet18

QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?

Wednesday actually. Although I love pretty much every day, and it really depends on the week. But Wednesday is my easiest day at work, so I always get a bunch of marking and everything done (tomorrow I am updating all my bulletin boards hopefully), so I always feel like I am getting a bunch done. And I like sleeping in more on the weekends (5 is way too early). And I like early dismissal on Fridays... okay, I am completely unable to stick to a decision apparently. 

It is so hard to keep up on the boards; I really feel like I am just skimming to get the QOTD, and a few responses to it. I try to catch the COW and any updates about weigh-ins, but I miss a lot I feel. 
Oh well, I try to get most of it in the evening and on the weekends.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

maiziezoe said:


> This gives me hope. What kind of sushi did you have? My youngest DD turns 3 next month and wants sushi for dinner. If I know exactly what I can eat and how much, it will put me at ease.



Here's an awesome site for you: The Sushi FAQ - Sushi Calories and Nutrional Information .  It has calories, fat grams, and even WW points for various sushi items (rolls, sushi, sashimi).  Here's an example: California Roll - 255 calories, 7 g fat, 5 WW points.  A shrimp tempura roll will run higher (of course), but a tuna roll would be less.  Hope that helps you with your daughter's birthday dinner.  Also, I hope her wrist is okay!



corinnak said:


> My finish time was 2:13:35, which I am very proud of since my time last year had been 2:59.



When you've recovered a bit more, I would love to hear more about how you decided to start running and how you went about it!  I'm working on the walking to running aspect right now to prepare for running Disneyland's Half Marathon in September!  Your pictures were really inspirational!  Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## sahbushka

ShortyNBug said:


> Hello!  Happy BL night.  Getting all comfy cozy to watch it in 5 minutes here.  Just wanted to let you all know I'm here and still participating.  I feel like I have no time and the board is moving super fast right now so I'm sorry I can't keep up during the week.  Hope everyone is having a great week and has awesome weigh ins.



I know exactly how you feel!



memy26 said:


> QOTD- My favorite day of the week is Saturday because we are all home together.
> 
> Ok I need some major motivation. I have been counting WW points and I did great up until yesterday. For some reason yesterday and today I fell off of the wagon hard! I was so frustrated yesterday for doing that do myself and I swore I wouldn't do it again today. Well stupid me I did it again
> 
> Here's to a better tomorrow



I have done that many times and what helps me get back on that wagon is an analogy one of the ladies on these boards gave.  If you are doing dishes and break a plate what are you going to do?....break all the plates?...no, you are going to clean that one up and continue doing the dishes.  Just because you messed up a couple days doesn't mean you should keep doing it and undo all the great work you have done up to this point.  That slip up is over, in the past.  Make a plan for tomorrow, write it down and stick to it telling yourself you can do anything for 1 day.  1 day will become 2 and 2 will become 3 and you are back on that wagon!  You can do it!

QoTD:  My favorite day is tuesday because it is my wi day at ww and it is Biggest loser night!

Sarah


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS:
Current Participants-------1!
Congrats to PaulaSue for successfully maintaining!

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------164
not reporting in for 1 week-------24
not reporting in for 2 weeks------15
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ therell be a number here next week!
Had to drop out of challenge -----2
Excused-------------------------2
weigh ins-----------------------123
gains----------------------------4
maintains------------------------8
losses--------------------------101
first time weigh-ins---------------10 

*Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 1!*
This weeks total group loss  318.2 pounds! 
Total group weight loss so far 318.2 pounds!  
We are well on the way to the group goal of 500 pounds.

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 135 weighins for our start weigh-in on Jan 1st)
123 / 135 = 91% 

Average percentage of weight lost 1.43%

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. 

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1? This week Ive went with a TOP 19 LIST, which also happens iseverybody that got over 2.5% loss!  That criteria will change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!*
#19- 2.52% - StitchIsOurHero
#18- 2.56% - lornak
#17/16  TIE AT 2.62% - stace208 & 3TinksAndAnEeyore
#15- 2.63% - ohMom
#14- 2.69% - Leader of the Club 
#13- 2.80% - carmiedog
#12- 2.84% - DisneyFam5
#11- 2.86% - happysmyly
#10- 2.88% - tigger813
#9- 2.95% - leamom2princesses
#8- 3.02% - goofypete 
#7- 3.05% - tea pot
#6- 3.18% - iluvtig2
#5- 3.19% - beansf 
#4- 3.45% - Kitchensinkguy
#3- 3.73% - jbm02
#2- 3.75% - 3 disprincesses

and now

The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge 
Week 1 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 3.79% - Piglet18


Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations Piglet18 !!! What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg[IMG]

or use
[IMG]http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  This is something new for BL9 

We have done 1 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 6.7% complete.

3TinksAndAnEeyore   23.21 
beansf	                30.77 
bouldertcr               32.50 
chskover	                 1.67 
debf	                 8.67 
denise	               10.71 
DisFam95	                 6.96 
disney mommy	    0.00 
DisneyFam5	  20.00 
Double	               19.23 
heatherlynn444	  17.78 
IWISHFORDISNEY	 12.96 
jbm02	               20.00 
jenanderson	  11.67 
JFrey4240	 19.78 
jimmaher69	 20.00 
Jimmy (Denise's DH)  8.87 
Jordans Mommie	 18.50 
kimara	              25.00 
kimwim8	              16.00 
Kitchensinkguy	 24.24 
leamom2princesses	 17.67 
LegoMom3	  7.14 
Life is good	  3.33 
lisah0711	              20.00 
LittleSeacow	 13.64 
LuvBaloo	              -4.41 
maiziezoe	              17.24 
mandac	                0.00 
MaryAz	              16.67 
MickeyMagic	  4.00 
mousemom11	 13.33 
MrIncrediDad	 13.79 
mullysisters	 13.33 
my3princes	 10.00 
NC Tink	              12.50 
pakaramom	   7.87 
Piglet18	              18.93 
poohlove	               9.33 
PRINCESSVIJA	  0.00 
Riverhill	               6.67 
Rose&Mike	 13.33 
Southerngirl71	 12.00 
StitchIsOurHero	 20.00 
talytam	               5.00 
Tasha+Scott	  5.60 

Theres a few other people who set goals, but either didnt report in this week, or it was their first week
redwalker
Nicholfamily5
shellynn24
*Seanaci*
soozay
joy@disney
Grammie3
TIGGERmetoo
Worfiedoodles
MickeySP
KerBear
clomahony
Geekerbell
kimblebee


----------



## LuvBaloo

Its been a crappy day for me, I have one eye with a weak spot that is acting up big time, so I ended up at the optometrist to find out its an ulcer and he put a bandage contact in and prescribed some drops, so it'll be a couple more days of pain, and then back to normal. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?



My favourite day of the week is Saturday because its the middle of the weekend, there's a bit of sleeping in, there's family activities and knowing I can sleep in again the next morning. 

Corrina - You look great!  Glad you had a great run 

maiziezoe - great job making the choice not to have a sundae!  Hope your DD is okay 



Piglet18 said:


> It is so hard to keep up on the boards; I really feel like I am just skimming to get the QOTD, and a few responses to it. I try to catch the COW and any updates about weigh-ins, but I miss a lot I feel.
> Oh well, I try to get most of it in the evening and on the weekends.



 its tough with so many of us.  Hang in there and get what you can out of it.  And CONGRATS on being our Week 1 Biggest Loser!


----------



## donac

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Al-righty everyone I have a new target. We are taking DS13's class to Washington DC May 19-21. I have got to be in shape before we leave so I can keep up with the kiddos.
> I need help!! so yell at me if I don't work out, yell at me if I eat bad food! LOL
> 
> I'm also going to have to figure out how to eat while we are down there. I'm not worried about the exercise part because it will be a lot of walking.



Have fun in Washington.  It is the only place that you may walk more than in DW.  I  have been there with a group of scouts and it is a lot of fun.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I haven't really gotten to check in this week, and I've been having a little pity party because work was poo this week so far, but I'm back at it!!  I love our motivation here!  I sort of dread weighing in tomorrow (that's my day)--I don't think I've gained, but I don't think I've lost any either (or maybe a pound).  We'll see!!  

QOTD:  My favorite day of the week is THURSDAY!!!  I love it because I know Friday is almost here, but the best thing about Thursday is the fact that I still think the weekend is a blank slate.  I always think, "We'll do this and this and this on the weekend".  By Friday, I've figured out how much laundry and stuff there is to do, but Thursdays are always great!  

*Buff*y--I meant to quote your post, but you know me and the quoting thing.  You CAN DO THIS!!!  You will be in kick-butt shape in Washington DC!  We'll stick together on our goal!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?

I LOVE CLEMENTINES! The seedless ones to be exact! I usually eat 3 at a sitting. I actually need to get some more.

Got up and did the 2 mile WATP. I will do another workout after DD1 gets on the bus. Also giving 2 massages this morning. Hoping to then go to Target and get my new 3 lb dumbbells before they aren't on sale anymore. Just trying to decide which one to go to. I have 4 to choose from all relatively the same distance away from me. Gotta check their website. Also have some necessities to get for the house like aluminum foil, sandwich bags, quart sized bags and laundry detergent.

Got a bit of a headache this morning. Woke up at 4:45 and when I went back to bed I had a headache. Hoping the workout would help. Maybe the COLD morning air will help at 7:!5.

Time to get DD1 out of bed and fed!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Piglet18

QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?

Fruit....fruit....fruit. Right now I am working on grapes. Yum. I usually buy a lot of one "snackable" fruit, then go through it, then work on a different type altogether. Depends what looks good at the grocery store! I have a sweet tooth, but NOT for chocolate, only for fruit. Love it!

Fabulous weather here - really weird for Alberta Canada at this time of year; yay Chinook! What it means is that I am actually willing to venture outside!

Hope everyone has a great day today! I stepped on the scale this morning and saw another 1 lb loss since the last time I weighed myself, so that was exciting! I just wanted to say how much I appreciate a place like this where everyone can talk and is so supportive. You guys rock!


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all of our superstars and especially to Piglet18, our biggest loser!  You guys all !  What a great start to our BL challenge!  

How is your week going?  Are you still OP and raring to go or has the excitement of this new lifestyle started to wane?  Don't let it get you down!  
I thought that you might be interested in this articles from sparkpeople about keeping the New Year momentum.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=384&page=3 

*Success is a year-round choice. You must decide what you want, why you want it, and how you plan to achieve it. No one else can, will, or should do that for you*. 

So take heart.  Keep working on those goals.  If you have a bad day, or two, pick yourself up and start again.  Consistently working on your goals will get you where you want to be sooner or later!  



memy26 said:


> QOTD- My favorite day of the week is Saturday because we are all home together.
> 
> Ok I need some major motivation. I have been counting WW points and I did great up until yesterday. For some reason yesterday and today I fell off of the wagon hard! I was so frustrated yesterday for doing that do myself and I swore I wouldn't do it again today. Well stupid me I did it again
> 
> *Here's to a better tomorrow*



, memy26.  Everyone has good and bad days.  It is when you give up on yourself completed that you really fail  -- until then you are a work in progress!  



Piglet18 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?
> 
> Wednesday actually. Although I love pretty much every day, and it really depends on the week. But Wednesday is my easiest day at work, so I always get a bunch of marking and everything done (tomorrow I am updating all my bulletin boards hopefully), so I always feel like I am getting a bunch done. And I like sleeping in more on the weekends (5 is way too early). And I like early dismissal on Fridays... okay, I am completely unable to stick to a decision apparently.
> 
> It is so hard to keep up on the boards; I really feel like I am just skimming to get the QOTD, and a few responses to it. I try to catch the COW and any updates about weigh-ins, but I miss a lot I feel.
> Oh well, I try to get most of it in the evening and on the weekends.



It is hard to keep up but if you just jump in where you left off or even just read the last two pages, you can usually get a good idea of what the QOTD is and what is going on.  Congratulations on being the BL this week!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?



I am a big fan of Laughing Cow cheese with some multigrain crackers that I got at Safeway.  I am going to have to try a clementine -- you guys are always talking about how good they are!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Right now it would have to be the fresh oranges and juice from the Orchard across the road from my house.   I have been using the fresh squeezed juice to make popsicles for a sweet treat at night and it is awesome.

The other find I had was vita muffins.   I bought the chocolate ones.   They are one point on ww have lotsa good stuff in them.   It kills any sort of craving I am having.  I had herd of these but never had them.   I saw them at Target in the frozen food section.  Micro one for 30 secs and you have an instant healthy brownie.   I do limit to one per day and they are pricey.

Oh and my great news is no loss for about 5 days and today it was down 4lbs.   I just couldnt believe it I had to weigh  myself 3 times.


----------



## jennz

corinnak said:


> My finish time was 2:13:35, which I am very proud of since my time last year had been 2:59.  I ran the first 5.5 miles with my fast friends - my roommate was going for a sub-2 hour half marathon. I have known Lysa for a while but not especially well before this trip - it turns she is a WW leader now - I had no idea she had ever lost any weight!!  After a while I decided to fall back to a less challenging pace for myself and just had a great time with the rest of the race.
> 
> Unfortunately, due to water on the lens, my other character photos didn't turn out as well as the one I took with Buzz. I'll also post one of my pictures from last year, so you can see the after/before effect, at least a little.



Woo hoo welcome back and congrats!!!  Thanks for the pics and yes you can definitely see the before and after - I didn't realize that's what they were and I was wondering if the 2nd pic was of a different person! lol



tigger813 said:


> Made pita pizzas for DH and me. I grilled some chicken on the George Foreman and then cut it up and put it on bbq sauce and cut some onions up too and then topped it with light mozzarella. Not bad. Got more chicken that I can use tomorrow for more pizza, like a chicken enchilada pizza.



That sounds delish!  I'm going to try it...



donac said:


> Have a great evening everyone.  I think the fatigue that I have been expecting is starting to hit and I getting very tired.  I may not see all of BL but I can watch it on FLN on Friday or Sat night so if I fall asleep it not the end of the world.



 for you ...you sound so tired...



maiziezoe said:


> Today I had to take my 2 year old daughter to immediate care because she hurt her wrist. The immediate care center is right next to a Culvers. I was _thisclose _to stopping there to get her a sundae (which would mean a sundae for me because she has never in her life eaten more than two bites of ice cream at one sitting) because she did so great when they had to take x-rays... but I didn't and I am proud of myself! I came home and had yogurt instead!
> 
> This gives me hope. What kind of sushi did you have? My youngest DD turns 3 next month and wants sushi for dinner. If I know exactly what I can eat and how much, it will put me at ease.
> 
> Corrina ~ CONGRATS!!  Great job on the race!!  I am going to start the C25k on February 1st. I used to be a runner in my younger days and I miss it.



Great job avoiding the pull of Culvers!   I love the california roll sushi and get it w/brown rice.

I think I'm going to start the cs5k around the same time as you...I've been putting it off until I get a little stronger, I tend to overdo things and hurt myself.    I'm trying to be smarter this time.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Al-righty everyone I have a new target. We are taking DS13's class to Washington DC May 19-21. I have got to be in shape before we leave so I can keep up with the kiddos.
> I need help!! so yell at me if I don't work out, yell at me if I eat bad food! LOL



Permission to yell?  I'm in!

QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?

I love Kashi Dark Chocolate Mocha Almond bars...yummm!!!  I also love a fruit snack - clementines, any kind of berrie, and pineapple.


----------



## lisah0711

StitchIsOurHero said:


> I haven't really gotten to check in this week, and I've been having a little pity party because work was poo this week so far, but I'm back at it!!



Good job!    I like how you've added your goal tracking and exercise minute tracking to your signature -- do you mind if I swipe your idea?  I like the idea of seeing what is going on every time I DIS!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh and my great news is no loss for about 5 days and today it was down 4lbs.   I just couldnt believe it I had to weigh  myself 3 times.



Wow!  Isn't that exciting?    So now you know if you are on OP and don't see a loss for a few days, don't worry, it may all let go at once!  

*I've added a link in Post 1 for the weekly weight and goal results.  I will add a link to for the COW results in Post 4 where I keep the other COW links.  I am hoping that will make things a little easier on our mega-thread.  Please don't give up because of the thread size, it will become much more manageable as the challenge progresses!*

Have a great day!


----------



## jennz

Aargh - I am having an argument in my head right now!  I weighed myself yesterday and was down 1.2 pounds, today - yep back up that 1.2 exactly, so no loss for the week yet...my argument "you shouldn't have weighed yourself, only once a week - you see people post on the boards and then end up with a loss at weigh in"  "whatever!  eat some pizza!  take today off!"

Help!


----------



## kimara

a quick CONGRATULATIONS to Piglet18 for being BL.
another congrats to #11 happysmyly, cuz she's my sister and i'm proud of her too!

QOYesterD:  no favorite day of the week--i'm a stay at home mom involved in all sorts of stuff, so every day is crazy!

QOTD: i LOVE cuties for snacking, and i'm not a fruit person.  they are just so easy and yummy.  i am also addicted to popcorn, so i love airpopping some and putting a garlic-herb blend on it.  yum.

today's goal for me:  drink water--i've gotten SO off track with that this week.  i just don't get thirsty, so it is difficult for me.  i need to get about 3 more cups in today.  i will.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

CONGRATS to Piglet!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is a great loss!  Happy Hump day to all my favorite losers!


----------



## happysmyly

I just wanted to say wahoo to Piglet for being the BL of the week!!!  And to congratulate all of us that are still here--whether we've lost, maintained or gained--progress is happening with every good healthy idea you read here--it will make a difference when you least expect it.
I've been lurking in the BL threads for awhile (even tried it once last year or the year before for a few weeks) and finally decided to join this one... so you never know 
Keep going with whatever positive steps you are taking!  Focus on the positives, reward the positives and let the negatives fall behind you, where they belong, in the past 

QOTD - I have 2 healthy snacks that I have 'indulged' in a lot this month--smoothies--made with FF milk, frozen banana and whatever other frozen fruit I want (usually the berry blend from Costco).  I also LOVE popcorn--so I air-pop it and sometimes, if I have enough calories at the end of the day, I will even melt 1-2 Tbl of real butter and have it on it - not so healthy with the butter but it's a reward for me if I've exercised or am really 'needing' that treat.

I also love clementines--really sad that they are almost gone for the year--have to buy more today, if there are any left.

Have a fabulously Disney day!!
 Liz


----------



## pjlla

Poohlove said:


> PJLLA I noticed that you are from NH - where in NH do you live (if you don't mind me asking)?  My brother, mother and grandparents live up there and my sister and I are coming up President's weekend.





Poohlove said:


> My grandparents live in North Conway, my mom lives in Hudson (I've never been, she just moved there from Concord) and my brother lives in Franklin.  When my sister and I go up next month we are going to stay at the new Town Place Suites in Gilford - I hear that it is very nice.
> 
> I also have a cousin that lives in Vermont.  I believe that they live in Brandon, maybe Whiting.  I love New England, it is so beautiful!!!



Sorry I didn't answer earlier.  I've been busy and this thread is tough to keep up with!!  I live in Weare, NH.... sort of between Manchester and Concord... right next to Goffstown and New Boston.  Thanks for asking!



LuvBaloo said:


> Its been a crappy day for me, I have one eye with a weak spot that is acting up big time, so I ended up at the optometrist to find out its an ulcer and he put a bandage contact in and prescribed some drops, so it'll be a couple more days of pain, and then back to normal.



UGG!  How icky for you.  I hope your eye gets better quickly.  Hope your pain is manageable.  Sending a prayer for your quick recovery.



jennz said:


> Aargh - I am having an argument in my head right now!  I weighed myself yesterday and was down 1.2 pounds, today - yep back up that 1.2 exactly, so no loss for the week yet...my argument "you shouldn't have weighed yourself, only once a week - you see people post on the boards and then end up with a loss at weigh in"  "whatever!  eat some pizza!  take today off!"
> 
> Help!



Well.... just a thought.... but is there really such thing as a "day off"??  Aren't we all trying to achieve a balance in life and learn to live with a healthier lifestyle?

If you are feeling frustrated with the scale, put it away for a few days.  Weight can fluctuate for many, many reasons.  REmember, if you have been doing any weight training, you could be building muscle, which might show as a weight gain on the scale (at least for a few days).  You could be retaining fluid... have you had any really salty meals lately?  Maybe a little intestinal back up... different levels of hydration?  

Look for NSV (non-scale victories) if the scale is not telling you what you want it to.  

My biggest suggestion would be to use the feeling of frustration to intensify your exercise.... think about melting away that fat as you walk/run/pump iron... whatever you do for exercise.  If you use the feelings that way, then tomorrow or later in the week, or next week, whenever you decide to get back on the scale, then that 1.2 could be gone, plus some!  If you EAT into the frustration and give in to emotional eating over just a POUND, then you will just be COMPOUNDING the problem.  

If your child were failing math and it was two weeks before grades ended, would you just tell him/her to give up?  "Oh... just stop doing your homework.  You're failing anyhow, so why try??"  NO!! You wouldn't do that.  You would work with him/her to get that grade up to passing before the marking period ended.  Sure, they probably wouldn't end up with an "A", but a D+ or C- is sure better than an F!  

If you keep eating healthy and exercising, then that 1.2 could be gone in NO time... but if you give up, even for just a day, you could add anothe 1.2 to that and then you have essentially DOUBLED the (perceived) problem that you started with, rather than starting on your way to SOLVING the problem.

Sorry to ramble.  I just don't want you to give up!!!!  PM me if you need to talk more.  Really.


Well... after three days without exercise, I was back with a vengeance last night!  (I ended up with a migraine Monday night and sat in the YMCA parking lot with my eyes closed waiting for DD to finish up swimming... I couldn't even make myself go in the building because my head hurt so bad. Fortunately the pain meds kicked in a bit before the drive home.)  I can't remember the last time I actually went 3 days without "formal" exercise.  Glad I got the little bit of walking in on Sunday at least!  

QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?

Well... when it isn't swim season, then I guess my favorite day is probably Saturday.... no homework hassles, no "you're gonna miss the bus!" hassles, no coaching Robotics (love my DS, but don't love the coaching), no work.  But during swim season I don't really have a "favorite day".... we are busy and moving every day of the week (generally speaking).  School, swim practice, Robotics, Rainbow girls, play practice, skiing, soccer, basketball, keep us busy Monday through Saturday.  Then swim meets and other activities often fill our Saturdays and Sundays.  

QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack? 

Well... I think it changes with the seasons.  In the summer/fall I like seasonal fresh fruits... mangos, blueberries, strawberries, apples come to mind first.    During the rest of the year I like things like microwave popcorn, Laughing Cow cheese, guacamole, almonds.

Well ladies, I need to get moving this morning.  I already did 40 minutes on the TM (got my 5K time down to a 33:40 !!) and folded/put away a load of laundry, emptied the dish drainer, checked the email, and made breakfast for DH and myself (and of course, got the kids off to school).  I need to keep moving!  Lots more to do and we re-start our Robotics meetings today... plus it is a swim night.  I will try to do some circuit training if I get to the Y tonight... but I have a few errands that I need to run, so I may end up doing that while DD is swimming.  

Gotta run.........................P


----------



## baby1disney

I would have to say that my favorite healthy snack is either popcorn, oranges, or apples!!! I actually have quite a few!! LOL!! I loove a good salad as well!!


----------



## wezee

QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?

My all time favorite snack when I am in losing mood is my DH's homemade beef jerky.  It's totally lean, extra protein, and yummy!!!

BTW..congrats to all losers this week....I'm working hard to makeup for my weekend splurges and the 2 pounds I gained back.....down to 1 lb gained back, as of this morning.


----------



## my3princes

I'm frustrated.  I have gained 2.2 lbs since last weigh in.  Of course it's that TOM so that may be the whole issue   I haven't eaten differently but I have been less active as I had been really achy for the last 3 days.  I'm hoping to have a big drop by Friday 

QOTD:  My favorite snack is Fiber Select crackers.  The portion size is just right to be satisfying.  If I'm a little more hungry I'll have laughing cow cheese with them.  DH, kitchensinkguy, has microwave popcorn as his nightly snack.


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?

Hmmmm....pineapple?  I don't have it often but I love it!

Sarah


----------



## corinnak

jennz said:


> Aargh - I am having an argument in my head right now!  I weighed myself yesterday and was down 1.2 pounds, today - yep back up that 1.2 exactly, so no loss for the week yet...my argument "you shouldn't have weighed yourself, only once a week - you see people post on the boards and then end up with a loss at weigh in"  "whatever!  eat some pizza!  take today off!"
> 
> Help!




Well, first of all, I don't think you should beat yourself up for weighing too early - it's tempting.  Whether it's helpful or frustrating depends on how you process what it tells you.  I often weigh daily - the fluctuations are interesting to me.  There really have been many times that I have not seen a loss all week and then on weigh in day, there it is.  The key is to keep on the right track.  

If you have been on track, being up 1.2 pounds is an indication of water retention - especially if you are working out, the muscles hold onto more water to do their repairs.  This is no big deal - it's just water and will go on its way when its job is done.

If you have been off track, this is a wake-up call - catch it early and those pounds aren't nearly so stubborn to leave.  Put some pizza and ice cream on top of them, and they'll likely stay and grow.

I know that part of your brain is saying "this isn't working - you might as well give up for the day and have some fun," but it really makes no sense.  If it's not working, a bunch of pizza won't fix it.  If it IS working, a bunch of pizza will likely cause it to stop.  If not now, then at some point.  

Of course if what you're really wanting is pizza, you can have some - just have one slice (or two if you have the calories/points to support that) and some salad or a WW microwave pizza - I love the spinach mushroom one!



jennz said:


> Woo hoo welcome back and congrats!!!  Thanks for the pics and yes you can definitely see the before and after - I didn't realize that's what they were and I was wondering if the 2nd pic was of a different person! lol



OMG - you just made my day.  THAT is exactly what I was going for this year. My vision, as it were: To be so changed as to be nearly unrecognizable as the same person in my half marathon photos.      You are the best.


QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?

I have a few favorites (shocking!)

Oikos FF Greek Yogurt, with vanilla extract and a little stevia, plus frozen berries.  And sometimes 4-7 cut up almonds or chocolate chips if I have the points.

1/2 bag Smart Pop Popcorn with 1 teaspoon olive oil.  Mmmmmm.  Delicious.

1/3 cup cottage cheese with salsa and baby carrots


----------



## jennz

pjilla - thank you thank you!!!  The math analogy really helped give me a different perspective - thanks!!  I'm still op today and am going for a walk w/dd after school - the sun is out and she will make me do it!


----------



## RutgersAlum

QOTD: Favorite healthy snack might be soy crisps (they're not UNhealthy, right?), otherwise, some strawberries are good.

Won't be exercising for a few days, had a cataract out today (I'm only 40, btw!!).  It went great, amazing what they can do, in and out in an hour & a half.  So I'm just resting and reading/surfing and drinking a lot of tea.  Back on exercise track in a few days!  I was losing, so I hope that remains the case...


----------



## maiziezoe

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Here's an awesome site for you: The Sushi FAQ - Sushi Calories and Nutrional Information .  It has calories, fat grams, and even WW points for various sushi items (rolls, sushi, sashimi).  Here's an example: California Roll - 255 calories, 7 g fat, 5 WW points.  A shrimp tempura roll will run higher (of course), but a tuna roll would be less.  Hope that helps you with your daughter's birthday dinner.  Also, I hope her wrist is okay!



Oh my goodness!!  Thank you so much for this!!  After looking at the point values for some of the things I like, I just don't know if it is worth it to eat sushi anymore. The tuna roll where we go is pretty small and not worth 3 points. Especially since they put  4 rolls on a plate. One small plate would be 12 points and that is more than I usually have at one meal... one plate doesn't fill me up. 



jennz said:


> Great job avoiding the pull of Culvers!   I love the california roll sushi and get it w/brown rice.
> 
> I think I'm going to start the cs5k around the same time as you...I've been putting it off until I get a little stronger, I tend to overdo things and hurt myself.    I'm trying to be smarter this time.



Maybe we can be C25k buddies. We can check in with each other to see how we're holding up. 



jennz said:


> Aargh - I am having an argument in my head right now!  I weighed myself yesterday and was down 1.2 pounds, today - yep back up that 1.2 exactly, so no loss for the week yet...my argument "you shouldn't have weighed yourself, only once a week - you see people post on the boards and then end up with a loss at weigh in"  "whatever!  eat some pizza!  take today off!"
> 
> Help!



I'm having this problem with the Wii Fit. I weighed myself every day and today I was up .4 lbs. I think I just realized I don't need to weigh myself every day to do the Wii Fit training. That .4 pounds makes me want to work out again. I think I need a therapist.  for you!


CONGRATS PIGLET18!!!  Way to go!!   

*QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?
*

I have two.... blueberries. I love blueberries. My hubby calls me Violet Beauregarde (from Willy Wonka) all the time because I eat blueberries all the time and blueberry flavored stuff all the time. I *heart* my blueberries!!

I also love 100 calorie snack packs of Cheese-It's. Cheese-It's are my all time favorite thing to eat and probably the reason I am where I am at now. The snack packs give me just enough Cheese-It's to satisfy my craving and they are only 2 points. 

Tonight I am making Stuffed Green Peppers from a Weight Watchers cookbook. Should be interesting because I do not like green peppers.


----------



## beansf

Congrats to this week's BL - piglet 

Also, congratulations to *everyone* who has reported in. It is great that you are being accountable. It is helping, even if it doesn't seem like it in the short term! Hang in there, everybody. 

QOTD: Favorite Snack! I love Fuji apples. They are particularly wonderful with an ounce of cheese or a Tbs. of peanut butter, but I will take one all on its own if I can't spare the calories of the extras.


----------



## princessbride6205

Welcome back, Corinna! Congratulations on your impressive finish time and the complete physical transformation you've made since your last half!

Congrats Piglet on being our BL!

QOTD: Fave healthy snack?
In the summer I love fresh strawberries, sometimes with a little drizzle of chocolate syrup. Fruit salsa with a few baked tortilla chips. In general, I like carrots or crackers with hummus.


----------



## tigger813

Congrats Piglet! 

Great to see what everybody like for their healthy snacks! I was psyched this morning that I was back down to my weight at weigh in last Friday after gorging myself this weekend. 

Picking up DD2 in  a few and then I will be doing a 2 mile workout.

Oh and I forgot my other healthy snack is the LUNA bars, chocolate peppermint stick, 80 calories each. Found a box of mini ones at a new Target in Lowell. It's like a super target! I Love Target!

Gotta run! And remember DON'T GET FRUSTRATED!!!


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

POOOppppp got back from the Drs I have offically gained 27 lbs in 20 months!  Oh dear!  I did lose 3 lbs the first week, so I just need to keep my head in the game!
*
QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?*

Ha ha...well what is healthy?  I pretty much hate all veggies, I love fruit, but soo much sugar does not do well with me.  So, I guess for me the best things are high in protein, low in carbs!  Why oh why can't bread LOVE ME and not make me large!?!?!?!  Maybe I will learn some new healthy snacks here!


----------



## jennz

corinnak said:


> Thank you for the motivation and consider your goal met!  I was going back and forth thinking "That can't be Corrina, look at how different these 2 people look!  But she didn't say it was someone else..."    What a difference a year makes!
> 
> 
> 
> maiziezoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can be C25k buddies. We can check in with each other to see how we're holding up.
> 
> I'm having this problem with the Wii Fit. I weighed myself every day and today I was up .4 lbs. I think I just realized I don't need to weigh myself every day to do the Wii Fit training. That .4 pounds makes me want to work out again. I think I need a therapist.  for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c25k buddies sounds good - I'm scared though!
> 
> That's true you don't have to weigh to do wii-fit - I always do though because it asks me to!
> 
> 
> 
> Peace.love.mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> POOOppppp got back from the Drs I have offically gained 27 lbs in 20 months!  Oh dear!  *I did lose 3 lbs *the first week, so I just need to keep my head in the game!
> *
> QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?*
> 
> Ha ha...well what is healthy?  I pretty much hate all veggies, I love fruit, but soo much sugar does not do well with me.  So, I guess for me the best things are high in protein, low in carbs!  Why oh why can't bread LOVE ME and not make me large!?!?!?!  Maybe I will learn some new healthy snacks here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 3 pound loss!!  The rest will be following it shortly!!  LOL about the bread - I love bread.  I used to make it all the time but I had to quit because I'd eat the whole loaf!
Click to expand...


----------



## TammyAlphabet

QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?

Mine is cheese, and just about any kind will do.


----------



## LuvBaloo

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?



currently my favorite snacks are turkey pepperoni and tomato basil rice cakes 

 to all who are feeling frustrated.  Hang in there.
I love pjlla's math analogy!



*I just realized I made a mistake on the results post!  I forgot to include the maintainers section:

Congrats to PaulaSue for successfully maintaining!*


----------



## NCRedding

Fast moving thread and my slow moving computer do not work well together.

I'm still not serious about staying OP, especially with my Disney trip staring me in the face.  I get to leave a day early, which means I'll be leaving in about 24 hours!!! I will not get a chance to weigh-in or report til next Thursday, so you all have a great week and good losing!!

QOTD regarding favorite day:  Friday, because I work 1/2 day and have that structure then I have the afternoon for relaxing, or for getting stuff done...my choice.  The promise of the weekend looms!

QOTD: Healthy snacks:  I try to snack on carrots, and fat-free ranch.  I also try to enjoy soup at hand before lunch so that I am not starving when I eat lunch.  I know the sodium count is high, but my blood pressure is low.


----------



## TammyNC

Not much time on the computer right now. DSL service tech just left after fixing my line/modem which has been down since yesterday afternoon. I just have to say that I am about sick of all the computer problems but hope that we have the complete fix now.

WTG for all the big losers and for everyone that sent their WI to our weight keeper. 

NCRedding-Have an awesome trip if I don't get back on before you leave.

I need to run and get dinner going. It would have been easy to say, we are just going to go out tonight after the day but I'm determined that isn't going to happen. 

Have a great evening and I'll get caught up on the QOTD's tomorrow morning.


----------



## lovedvc

My favorite snack is weight watchers smoothies.  Every night I have one with skim milk.  I truly believe they help me to lose.  

Tomorrow is the day, getting my rotator cuff checked out.  Hopefully it's nothing serious, but I have a bad feeling.


----------



## my3princes

Peace.love.mickey said:


> POOOppppp got back from the Drs I have offically gained 27 lbs in 20 months!  Oh dear!  I did lose 3 lbs the first week, so I just need to keep my head in the game!
> *
> QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?*
> 
> Ha ha...well what is healthy?  I pretty much hate all veggies, I love fruit, but soo much sugar does not do well with me.  So, I guess for me the best things are high in protein, low in carbs!  Why oh why can't bread LOVE ME and not make me large!?!?!?!  Maybe I will learn some new healthy snacks here!



I hear ya.  I'm not a big veggie fan either.  Corn, Carrots, Green Beans and potato are the only veggies that I like.  Oh, cucumbers, but only in the form of pickles.  I also love carbs.  I have fallen in love with Arnolds Sandwich Thins.  They are only one point on Weight Watchers   I make pizzas with them.  Toast them for breakfast with peanut butter and fluff, use low fat/low calorie ham and laughing cow cheese for a 3 pt sandwich.  I also love fruit, but have to be careful as those cost me more points more quickly.


----------



## Riverhill

*QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?*


*I love eatting cauliflower and dip made with onion soup mix and fat free sour cream.  Yummmy*


----------



## cclovesdis

Riverhill said:


> *QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?*
> 
> 
> *I love eatting cauliflower and dip made with onion soup mix and fat free sour cream.  Yummmy*



That sounds great!

QOTD: My favorite healthy snack has to be an apple. I also like mini rice cakes.


----------



## jennz

my3princes said:


> I have fallen in love with Arnolds Sandwich Thins.  They are only one point on Weight Watchers



Aren't these great?!  So much more satisfying for me than bread!  DD loves them too so I make her lunch w/them - I know she's getting a good dose of fiber in.    We like pizzas with them too!



Riverhill said:


> *QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?*
> 
> *I love eatting cauliflower and dip made with onion soup mix and fat free sour cream.  Yummmy*



That sounds tasty!


----------



## PeterPan09

hmmmm-healthy snack.  I would say a Clementine or popcorn.  I don't buy the bags, I pop it in a Presto Popper in the microwave, that way I control the amount of salt and use a tiny, itty, bitty bit of oil-just enough to get it to pop right.


----------



## maiziezoe

Help!!  

The hubby just told me we are going to dinner with his dad and step-mom on Saturday night. We're going to Biaggi's. I looked at the menu and I have no idea what I can eat. 

Here is the menu:

http://www.biaggis.com/pdf/menu_dinner.pdf

To be honest, I don't want to go... but ... well, you know. Ugh. Family.


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

my3princes said:


> I hear ya.  I'm not a big veggie fan either.  Corn, Carrots, Green Beans and potato are the only veggies that I like.  Oh, cucumbers, but only in the form of pickles.  I also love carbs.


  Those are my favs too!!!!  Especially potatoes in the form of CHIPS!!!!!!!


----------



## jenanderson

maiziezoe said:


> Help!!
> 
> The hubby just told me we are going to dinner with his dad and step-mom on Saturday night. We're going to Biaggi's. I looked at the menu and I have no idea what I can eat.
> 
> Here is the menu:
> 
> http://www.biaggis.com/pdf/menu_dinner.pdf
> 
> To be honest, I don't want to go... but ... well, you know. Ugh. Family.



I would go with steak (maybe not eat all of it) and ask for a plain baked potato and grilled veggies to go with it.  

A lot of places will also do a grilled chicken if you ask.

Another suggestion is to order something you like and ask them to box 1/2 of it before they even bring it out.

Good Luck!


----------



## Piglet18

Thank you to everyone for all of the congratulations!!! And way to go to all of the other "losers" and maintainers; even if you gained or weren't thrilled with what you did this week, everyone is taking steps. I find that even coming on here is a fabulous step! Way to go!!!


----------



## pjlla

jennz said:


> pjilla - thank you thank you!!!  The math analogy really helped give me a different perspective - thanks!!  I'm still op today and am going for a walk w/dd after school - the sun is out and she will make me do it!




You're welcome!  Glad I could help.  You seem to be feeling better about things! 



jennz said:


> Aren't these great?!  So much more satisfying for me than bread!  DD loves them too so I make her lunch w/them - I know she's getting a good dose of fiber in.    We like pizzas with them too!



Not sure if you mind your daughter having aspartame or not, but just wanted you to be aware that both the Arnold Sandwich thins and the Pepperidge Farm Deli Flats have aspartame.  Sad, but true.  I still eat them myself, even though I try to avoid the artificial sweetener when I can. 

Good Evening all! I got in a second workout today, so I am feeling energized about that.  Plus I made a nice healthy soup for dinner this afternoon, so when I came home from the Y dinner was ready and waiting.  I love it when I do that sort of thing for myself!  It was yummy, healthy, lowfat, and good for (almost) the whole family!  (It was chicken soup and DS is allergic to chicken, so he had fish sticks.)

DD's swim practice ended about an hour early tonight, so we also got home nice and early, so I have a few extra minutes to come over here and say hello!  

I made a quick yummy dinner last night for the family.  I didn't intend to have any because I made it with white pasta, which I rarely eat, but it smelled so good and I had enough points left, so I had it.  It was really good so I thought I would share the "recipe" (such as it is).  It is sort of a baked ziti.

This recipe made a double batch for my size family (four of us).  


1 1/4 lb of pasta (penne, ziti, elbow, whatever you have.), cooked

1 can tomato sauce or spaghetti sauce (I used a smaller can because that was all I had, but the kids would have liked this "saucier", so more sauce would be okay)

1 large can of diced tomatoes (chopped stewed tomatoes would work too)

spices if you used plain tomato sauce (I used basil, oregano, garlic powder and onion powder, plus a bit of salt and pepper.  If you use spaghetti sauce, you can probably skip this.)

Shredded cheese (I used 2% milk italian blend and mozzarella).  I didn't  measure this because I didn't intend to eat any, so I wasn't concerned about how much I used.  Probably 2 cups.)

One bag of frozen stir-fry onions and peppers

1/2  bag of fresh baby spinach

1/2 c grated parmesean

Meat of some sort, if desired. (I used turkey meatballs cut in half because that's what was front-most in the freezer. You could probably also use precooked diced chicken, ground beef, leftover roast of some sort.)

Cook the pasta and drain.  Combine tomato sauce/spaghetti sauce, diced tomatoes, and spices and parmesean.  Sautee the frozen onions and peppers.  In the last minute before done, throw in the baby spinach and finish cooking just until spinach is wilted.  

Top the drained pasta with the vegetable blend and the sauce blend.  Put in meat if desired.  Stir/fold to blend.

Put a layer of the pasta into 2 Pam-sprayed 9 x 13 casseroles. (Remember this was a double batch.) Sprinkle with shredded cheese (amount is up to you).  Top with remaining pasta and then top the casserole with a final sprinkling of shredded cheese.  

Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.  I covered it with foil so it wouldn't dry out, but I tented the foil so that the cheese wouldn't stick to it.
This could be made much healthier using whole wheat pasta, lots of veggies, and light cheese.  I was making it for my family and not myself, so I didn't worry so much about the calorie count/points, so I can't help you with that.  When I make it again I will use many more vegetables, skip the meatballs (I rarely buy them and I don't mind meatless meals), and more sauce or diced tomatoes, plus I will use whole wheat pasta.

I like this recipe because it is one of those that you can mix and match ingredients depending on what you have in the pantry/fridge/freezer.  Lots of cheese, little cheese, no cheese..... chicken, beef, no meat..... penne, ziti, elbow, bowtie..... cheddar, parmesean, mozzarella...... you get the idea!

Well.... time for the evening snack (a bit late, but that's okay).........P


----------



## Riverhill

maiziezoe said:


> Help!!
> 
> The hubby just told me we are going to dinner with his dad and step-mom on Saturday night. We're going to Biaggi's. I looked at the menu and I have no idea what I can eat.
> 
> Here is the menu:
> 
> http://www.biaggis.com/pdf/menu_dinner.pdf
> 
> To be honest, I don't want to go... but ... well, you know. Ugh. Family.



*I would go with an entree salad or the TUSCAN MINESTRONE SOUP  with a side salad.  The menu looks very fattening and really tasty. Good luck. I know if I had a stressful day I would be all over the CHICKEN PARMESAN.*


----------



## tigger813

Hello everyone,

I hope everyone had a great day! I was excited to see that I returned to the weight I was last Friday. Did 2   2 mile workouts and the Last Chance Workout today.

Thought I'd do the question of the day tonight as I have to get right to work in the morning and I want to get my workouts in.

Thursday's QOTD While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.

I like my blue eyes! That's one thing that has always made me feel good about myself. DD2 has big blue eyes like me and they tell a lot about her personality!

I also like my shoulders, arms and hips! I never thought I'd say that about my hips but that's what disappeared first when I started really working out hard!

Have a good night everyone! Watching a really bizarre Criminal Minds. Time for some more water too!


----------



## tea pot

*Congrats to Piglet18* 




pjlla said:


> If your child were failing math and it was two weeks before grades ended, would you just tell him/her to give up?  "Oh... just stop doing your homework.  You're failing anyhow, so why try??"  NO!! You wouldn't do that.  You would work with him/her to get that grade up to passing before the marking period ended.  Sure, they probably wouldn't end up with an "A", but a D+ or C- is sure better than an F!
> Gotta run.........................P



*Pjlla*  Thanks so much  I will remember this and the past washing dishes analogy,
these thoughts can really make a difference in  "a weak moment " 
Loved the recipe, one for the binder!

*Corinna *Congrats and "You Look Marvelous" 
I hope to some day soon have an after picture.

*LuvBallo, RutgersAlum, and Lovedvc*  FEEL BETTER SOON 




Riverhill said:


> *QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?*
> 
> 
> *I love eatting cauliflower and dip made with onion soup mix and fat free sour cream.  Yummmy*




Now that's a good idea!  I've tried fat free sour cream before and just didn't like but adding the onion mix will make a big difference. 

right now I'm hooked on Cortland Apples

Night Night Ladies and Gents ( think there are a few )
Best of Luck Tomorrow


----------



## LuvBaloo

tigger813 said:


> Thursday's QOTD While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.
> 
> I like my blue eyes! That's one thing that has always made me feel good about myself. DD2 has big blue eyes like me and they tell a lot about her personality!
> 
> I also like my shoulders, arms and hips! I never thought I'd say that about my hips but that's what disappeared first when I started really working out hard!
> 
> Have a good night everyone! Watching a really bizarre Criminal Minds. Time for some more water too!



I'm watching the bizarre Criminal Minds too 
Now to answer the QOTD.  Physically, my hair is my favourite thing about me right now.


----------



## sahbushka

I'm watching my dh do the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred video.  He's in good shape and he is working up a huge sweat and is breathing hard!  The movements are very basic though, so I might have to try it sometime when I can't get to the gym!

Sarah


----------



## pppiglet

My healthy snack lately has been some berries with just a tablespoon of cool whip.  Tastes much better than I ever thought it would.  

This week has not been good for me.  Ate too many low fat Cheezit's tonight and 1/2 bag of Caramel Corn last night.  

I eat well during the day at work, but the nights kill me!  I am sure I put on the 3lbs I lost last week!


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: My favorite part of me is my bony wrists and ankles- and my eyes and hair. Everytime I've gained weight, my wrists and ankles have stayed the same. But, I love my dark brown eyes. When I was younger, especially, people would comment on how beautiful they are.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning everyone!

I have really enjoyed being your coach this week! I've learned a lot and feel I've gotten to know all of you a lot better!

Got in 5 miles yesterday but didn't get any workouts in last night. We stayed up too late and I'm feeling it this morning. Shouldn't not see the 11 news after seeing the news at 5:30 am too! Of course tonight is Gray's Anatomy and Private Practice. I record them so I can watch them later tomorrow if I don't want to stay awake.

Just did the 2 mile WATP and will do my EA Sports Active workout at 7:30. Giving a massage at 9:15 and then hanging out at wokr until 1 when I give a chair massage. One of our new nail techs may also do some work on my cuticles or maybe I can get her to give me a pedicure. I could REALLY use one. Will come home and get another workout in before DD1 comes home. DD2 has a playdate with her "boyfriend" after school. Gonna make stirfry beef tonight for supper with onions. And I'm going to try and get back on the elliptical tonight.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jenanderson

It seems like there is so little time in the day lately so I am a bit behind...

*QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?* - I really like clementines right now.  

*QOTD:  What is my favorite part of me?* - It would have to be my eyes.  I think they are a really interesting color and they can easily look different colors of blue depending on what I am wearing.  

It was funny that this one came up right now.  Yesterday I was really down on the way I was looking and feeling a bit frustrated with things.  I have been so faithful to my WW - counting every point and eating balanced meals.  I have been drinking so much water that I feel like I am always on my way to the bathroom.    I have been working out...lifting weights, walking/running, Wii EA Active, pilates...and for the past 4 days when I get on the scale it has the same number.  I know all the things that have been posted here about not always watching the scale but there are days where you just need to see a change and when you don't, it is a bit disappointing.  I had that whole conversation with myself about if this is really worth it and if I could just be happy with the way I am.  Again...I know the answers to those questions and that was the reason I was up at 5:30 AM this morning working out before I go to work again.  

Alright...I am having an attitude adjustment today and will work at thinking about all the positive reasons why I am doing this.


----------



## lisah0711

jenanderson said:


> I would go with steak (maybe not eat all of it) and ask for a plain baked potato and grilled veggies to go with it.
> 
> A lot of places will also do a grilled chicken if you ask.
> 
> Another suggestion is to order something you like and ask them to box 1/2 of it before they even bring it out.



Both of these are great suggestions!    You need to be able to deal with these situations if you are going to be successful in the long run.  



Piglet18 said:


> Thank you to everyone for all of the congratulations!!! And way to go to all of the other "losers" and maintainers; even if you gained or weren't thrilled with what you did this week, everyone is taking steps. I find that even coming on here is a fabulous step! Way to go!!!



That clippie looks great on you!  



tigger813 said:


> Thursday's QOTD While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.



Thanks, tigger813, for being our coach this week!    You had some very interesting and thought provoking questions.  

I have to say my eyes are my favorite body part.  I have big, blue eyes.  They've always been a great feature.  I'm pretty happy with my hair these days, too.  I have a short haircut that works for my round face (which is round no matter what I weigh) and I love my blonde/brown color.  Sadly, the color comes from the salon because otherwise it would be mousy brown/gray!  



sahbushka said:


> I'm watching my dh do the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred video.  He's in good shape and he is working up a huge sweat and is breathing hard!  The movements are very basic though, so I might have to try it sometime when I can't get to the gym!Sarah



That is a hard workout!  I've never made it past level 1 but someday I will do all 3!  



pppiglet said:


> My healthy snack lately has been some berries with just a tablespoon of cool whip.  Tastes much better than I ever thought it would.
> 
> This week has not been good for me.  Ate too many low fat Cheezit's tonight and 1/2 bag of Caramel Corn last night.
> 
> I eat well during the day at work, but the nights kill me!  I am sure I put on the 3lbs I lost last week!



, pppiglet.  It takes some time to figure out what will work for you.  I would get rid of the junk so I wasn't tempted at night.  Can you plan for some healthier snacks to have at night that aren't so bad?  Or do you need to ask yourself, am I really hungry or am I feeding something else?  Are you eating out of habit or are you tired or bored?  Sometimes it just helps to write down a few words in your journal about how you are feeling to help you figure out what is going on.  Good luck!  I know you can do it!  



jenanderson said:


> Alright...I am having an attitude adjustment today and will work at thinking about all the positive reasons why I am doing this.



Great job with the attitude adjustment!    And that weight will leave your body, hopefully, with a big number adjustment soon!  

*Please remember to PM those weights to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to donac tomorrow!*


----------



## chskover

The only thing that can't gain weight.  My eyes and smile.  When I wear makeup I can make my eyes and smile look nice.


----------



## wezee

Thursday's QOTD While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.

People always tell me I have beautiful hands, believe it or not, especially on a 50yr old.  I have naturally hard nails, which I wear long and keep them well manicured and polished.
But the thing that makes me feel good, other than my wonderful DH......is my big yeller dog, Horace ( HoHo for short).  He is a 110lb. yellow lab that loves to snuggle. Even if I'm down or sad, a Horace hug always cheers me up.

BTW, I saw the posts about the sandwich thins, which I love.  One of my favorite snacks is to split the sandwich thin, spread each half with a half wedge of Laughing Cow, then top it with a mixture of any chopped fresh vegies (carrots, cauliflower, broccoli,etc.) I have on hand. It's kind of like a cold appetizer pizza for only 2 WW pts.


----------



## TammyNC

pjlla said:


> You're welcome!  Glad I could help.  You seem to be feeling better about things!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you mind your daughter having aspartame or not, but just wanted you to be aware that both the Arnold Sandwich thins and the Pepperidge Farm Deli Flats have aspartame.  Sad, but true.  I still eat them myself, even though I try to avoid the artificial sweetener when I can.
> 
> Good Evening all! I got in a second workout today, so I am feeling energized about that.  Plus I made a nice healthy soup for dinner this afternoon, so when I came home from the Y dinner was ready and waiting.  I love it when I do that sort of thing for myself!  It was yummy, healthy, lowfat, and good for (almost) the whole family!  (It was chicken soup and DS is allergic to chicken, so he had fish sticks.)
> 
> DD's swim practice ended about an hour early tonight, so we also got home nice and early, so I have a few extra minutes to come over here and say hello!
> 
> I made a quick yummy dinner last night for the family.  I didn't intend to have any because I made it with white pasta, which I rarely eat, but it smelled so good and I had enough points left, so I had it.  It was really good so I thought I would share the "recipe" (such as it is).  It is sort of a baked ziti.
> 
> This recipe made a double batch for my size family (four of us).
> 
> 
> 1 1/4 lb of pasta (penne, ziti, elbow, whatever you have.), cooked
> 
> 1 can tomato sauce or spaghetti sauce (I used a smaller can because that was all I had, but the kids would have liked this "saucier", so more sauce would be okay)
> 
> 1 large can of diced tomatoes (chopped stewed tomatoes would work too)
> 
> spices if you used plain tomato sauce (I used basil, oregano, garlic powder and onion powder, plus a bit of salt and pepper.  If you use spaghetti sauce, you can probably skip this.)
> 
> Shredded cheese (I used 2% milk italian blend and mozzarella).  I didn't  measure this because I didn't intend to eat any, so I wasn't concerned about how much I used.  Probably 2 cups.)
> 
> One bag of frozen stir-fry onions and peppers
> 
> 1/2  bag of fresh baby spinach
> 
> 1/2 c grated parmesean
> 
> Meat of some sort, if desired. (I used turkey meatballs cut in half because that's what was front-most in the freezer. You could probably also use precooked diced chicken, ground beef, leftover roast of some sort.)
> 
> Cook the pasta and drain.  Combine tomato sauce/spaghetti sauce, diced tomatoes, and spices and parmesean.  Sautee the frozen onions and peppers.  In the last minute before done, throw in the baby spinach and finish cooking just until spinach is wilted.
> 
> Top the drained pasta with the vegetable blend and the sauce blend.  Put in meat if desired.  Stir/fold to blend.
> 
> Put a layer of the pasta into 2 Pam-sprayed 9 x 13 casseroles. (Remember this was a double batch.) Sprinkle with shredded cheese (amount is up to you).  Top with remaining pasta and then top the casserole with a final sprinkling of shredded cheese.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.  I covered it with foil so it wouldn't dry out, but I tented the foil so that the cheese wouldn't stick to it.
> This could be made much healthier using whole wheat pasta, lots of veggies, and light cheese.  I was making it for my family and not myself, so I didn't worry so much about the calorie count/points, so I can't help you with that.  When I make it again I will use much many more vegetables, skip the meatballs (I rarely buy them and I don't mind meatless meals), and more sauce or diced tomatoes, plus I will use whole wheat pasta.)
> 
> I like this recipe because it is one of those that you can mix and match ingredients depending on what you have in the pantry/fridge/freezer.  Lots of cheese, little cheese, no cheese..... chicken, beef, no meat..... penne, ziti, elbow, bowtie..... cheddar, parmesean, mozzarella...... you get the idea!
> 
> Well.... time the evening snack (a bit late, but that's okay).........P



Thanks for the dinner idea, love having something new to try.


----------



## Poohlove

QOTD-Favorite Healthy Snack - I go to the gym in the evening and when I come home I love to have an apple spread with 1 tbsp of Skippy Natural Peanut Butter and a tall glass of water filled with ice cubes.

QOTD-Favorite Feature - I would have to say that my favorite feature is my collar bones.  No matter what I have weighed I have always been able to see them


----------



## ohMom

again..i'm not current on the readings...from what i saw i dont' think i'm the only one not claiming a banter week.  

my answer to today's QOTD is actually in light the new sparkly clippie i gave myself   I have been cleaning out/organizing different areas and i'm telling ya it makes me feel great!  i.e.  my drawer in my bathroom had ill-fitting organizer and the sections were just plain gross.  it'd been a while since i ran it through the dishwasher.  so i decided, i never really liked this one anyhow, the containers were not meeting my needs.  so i got new organizer, cleaned out the junk in the drawer  and now it's clean and everything in it's place.  

as far as physical feature -- i used to say my stomach b/c it was pretty flat not matter what shape i was in...but age and parenting teens has given me the stress-tire-around-middle.    bleh!  i can maintain an 'hourglass' look though at most any weight.

fav snack?   hmmm....chocolate vitatops....unfortunately i'm into anything gummy this week


----------



## kidsrfun

wezee said:


> But the thing that makes me feel good, other than my wonderful DH......is my big yeller dog, Horace ( HoHo for short).  He is a 110lb. yellow lab that loves to snuggle. Even if I'm down or sad, a Horace hug always cheers me up.
> 
> BTW, I saw the posts about the sandwich thins, which I love.  One of my favorite snacks is to split the sandwich thin, spread each half with a half wedge of Laughing Cow, then top it with a mixture of any chopped fresh vegies (carrots, cauliflower, broccoli,etc.) I have on hand. It's kind of like a cold appetizer pizza for only 2 WW pts.



I agree about my dogs making me feel wonderful! I have a 12lb yorkie mix and a 115lb yellow lab. The yorkie is older and loves to snuggle up in my chair with me after a long day. His name is Dusty. Our lab, Magu (stands for Middle Age Gift to Us)  is only a year and a half and is still SO full of energy that snuggling isn't in the picture yet!  He's getting calmer, but sometimes he's such a puppy still! A BIG PUPPY! I swear he thinks he can do everything Dusty can do. He doesn't know he's a hundred pounds heavier!! 

Thanks for talking about your favorite snack. Sounds delicious!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

The best thing about me is my momness.   I love being a mom and helping shape my little man into the person he will become.  Not sure what can trump that about me.


----------



## mikamah

Well, I fell 2 days behind, but skimmed back through.  Wanted to post before work.  I went out to a mexican restaurant last night, and started out pretty good, lots of points left, ate half of my meal, brought the other half home for today, but ate it while I watched criminal minds! Oh well, today's a fresh start, and I'm on track again.  Just can't ever give up.  On criminal minds, I am hooked on it.  Watched the new one at 9, and then on a cable channel watched two old episodes at `10 and 11.  I can't help stop.  One night I was scared to go out and turn off the christmas lights.


Piglet18 said:


> Thank you to everyone for all of the congratulations!!! And way to go to all of the other "losers" and maintainers; even if you gained or weren't thrilled with what you did this week, everyone is taking steps. I find that even coming on here is a fabulous step! Way to go!!!


belated congrats to you!!!  Awesome loss!!!! 
And a huge congratulations to all the losers!! So amazing how much the group has lost, and in only one week.  Remember this is the dreaded week two, but don't be frustrated if you don't see a big loss again, hang in there.  G


pjlla said:


> (It was chicken soup and DS is allergic to chicken, so he had fish sticks.)


That would be so hard for me, we eat chicken so much, the girls at work make fun of me.  Loved your advice to jenn about taking a day off.  It is so true.  Thanks for the recipe.



tigger813 said:


> Thursday's QOTD While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.
> 
> !


I too like my blue eyes, and my hair.  I have thick hair, and it's cut kind of in a bob, and it's easy to blow dry.  My color is 7$ from target-cinnamon stick natural instincts, reddish brown. 



maiziezoe said:


> I'm having this problem with the Wii Fit. I weighed myself every day and today I was up .4 lbs. I think I just realized I don't need to weigh myself every day to do the Wii Fit training. That .4 pounds makes me want to work out again. I think I need a therapist.  for you!
> .


 I know exactly what you mean.  I have to weigh when I do the wii fit.  I also weigh on wii before my ww meeting, and look to last weeks weight on wii to figure out if I'll see a loss at ww.  I could use some of that therapy too. 


tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?
> 
> !


I like fresh berries, an apple with peanutbutter, or the mini-babybell gouda light cheeses.  


lisah0711 said:


> *Success is a year-round choice. You must decide what you want, why you want it, and how you plan to achieve it. No one else can, will, or should do that for you*.
> 
> So take heart.  Keep working on those goals.  If you have a bad day, or two, pick yourself up and start again.  Consistently working on your goals will get you where you want to be sooner or later!


love this, lisa.  It is so true, and no matter how many times we fall and have to pick ourselves up, we must keep on getting up.  I'm definitely on the later plan, rather than sooner, but over the past few years, I've come to realize, that I can't ever let it go again.  

Corinna- I must say you look amazing.  I am so inspired by you, and the difference in one year is so awesome.  I looked at last years pic, and thought you ran a half marathon and it makes me realize that I can do whatever I set my mind to to.  Congratulations.

Have a great day, and good luck tomorrow at weighin!!!!!


----------



## pjlla

sahbushka said:


> I'm watching my dh do the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred video.  He's in good shape and he is working up a huge sweat and is breathing hard!  The movements are very basic though, so I might have to try it sometime when I can't get to the gym!
> 
> Sarah



It is a killer workout!  Good luck if you decide to try it!  


Good morning all!  I've got a busy day here, so not much time to chat.  I can't believe it is Thursday already!  Where has this week gone??  I got in my workout for today already.  We will be at the ski mtn and not the Y tonight, so I had to do it at home.  I tried my new BL PowerSculpt DVD that I got for Christmas.  I really liked it.  I did level 1 and 2 plus the warm up and cool down.  It was a nice change.  I still might try to fit in a short WATP if I get other things done quickly.



While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.


Well... I can't think of any particular body part that I am really fond of.  I am liking my entire self much better now that I am down to a normal weight.  If I had to choose one thing right now, I guess I'd say my legs. I've always been lucky that I don't carry much excess weight in my legs, so now that I've lost weight they are really slim.  I don't even mind wearing really snug yoga pants to the Y!  

Well... nough said.  Guess I will dash off to do something fun like laundry or dishes!!  ....................P


----------



## jbm02

jenanderson said:


> It seems like there is so little time in the day lately so I am a bit behind...
> 
> *QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?* - I really like clementines right now.
> 
> *QOTD:  What is my favorite part of me?* - It would have to be my eyes.  I think they are a really interesting color and they can easily look different colors of blue depending on what I am wearing.
> 
> It was funny that this one came up right now.  Yesterday I was really down on the way I was looking and feeling a bit frustrated with things.  I have been so faithful to my WW - counting every point and eating balanced meals.  I have been drinking so much water that I feel like I am always on my way to the bathroom.    I have been working out...lifting weights, walking/running, Wii EA Active, pilates...and for the past 4 days when I get on the scale it has the same number.  I know all the things that have been posted here about not always watching the scale but there are days where you just need to see a change and when you don't, it is a bit disappointing.  I had that whole conversation with myself about if this is really worth it and if I could just be happy with the way I am.  Again...I know the answers to those questions and that was the reason I was up at 5:30 AM this morning working out before I go to work again.
> 
> Alright...I am having an attitude adjustment today and will work at thinking about all the positive reasons why I am doing this.



Jen, your comments made me sit up because they completely stated how I have felt.  I am constantly trying to readjust my attitude and get with the program...then wonder why I just can't be satisfied with where I am now.  The support and encouragement from you and everyone on these boards has made me realize that my goal is not self defeating (ie, why can't I just like the body I have?...) but is towards an accomplishment.  So thank you for putting into words what has been going through my head.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> The best thing about me is my momness.   I love being a mom and helping shape my little man into the person he will become.  Not sure what can trump that about me.



Okay, feeling superficial here because my first thought was the color of my hair!  It's (still!) strawberry blonde at almost-45 and is kind of a unique color.     
I have been especially vain about it lately because I know the gray has to start invading soon.  Then I read your response and realized that the truly, the best thing about me is those around me - my husband and kids.  Our connection to each other is full of love, laughter and support.  It is much more important than anything else to me.

As for my favorite snack - definitely clementines!  I have 2 sitting on my desk right now!! 

This week has been a mess for me.  I haven't had time to read half of the posts here or even to post to my WISH journal.  Buried at work and home and exercise has taken a back seat so it can all get done.  I am not expecting great results tomorrow but know that although I am disappointed, I haven't given up.  It's just a week to slog through and then get back on board on Saturday...(Dory's quote: just keep swimming, just keep swimming, right???)

By the way, I read Valerie Bertinelli's interview on today online.  She talked about the difference between losing (hard) and maintaining (harder).  Because she is also 5'2" (okay, I have to stretch to reach that!) and she was roughly at the weight I started and is now down to 132, I have a picture in my mind of the difference in body image that can be attained.  While we're not on Jenny Craig, the before and after pictures are posted in my brain as encouragement.  I'm gonna keep trying for it...


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

*QOTD: What is my favorite part of me? - It would have to be my eyes. I think they are a really interesting color and they can easily look different colors of blue depending on what I am wearing.*

I would say right now my smile...ha ha I love to smile and people comment on my smile and how all of my family has the same smile.  A smile can light up a room, I hope I do that


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD:  Favorite feature is probably my smile.  It's a bit lopsided which reminds me of my grandmother and it is big!

Doing ok today and my peak at the scale this morning was encouraging (finally getting down to the pregnancy weight I gained when pregnant with my son who is now 4 1/2).

Sarah


----------



## beansf

What is my favorite part of me? Well, to be honest, it doesn't feel comfortable to me to say positive things about myself, but I will go out on a limb here...my small waist. There, I said it!

Today is going to be a real challenge for me. You know how some days can be easy breezy and other days are tough? I am home from work due to not feeling the greatest. I went to the dentist yesterday and they unexpectedly trimmed my gums and gave me those nasty shots in the roof of my mouth. Therefore, my mouth is not feeling fabulous. Also, I am finally going to the doctor to see if I can get to the bottom of the upper back pain that has been plaguing me since the week before Christmas. 

Anyway, this "not feeling well" is a trigger for me. I always want to comfort myself with food. I know it isn't the answer, but I am home alone and I guess food is a temporary distraction from pain. I really don't want to blow a good week on the day before weigh-in though!! Even if I don't lose this week, I want to celebrate 7 days of good behavior. (I do that when the scale doesn't go my way and I haven't done anything "wrong".)

Wish me luck!


----------



## kimara

QOTD:  my favorite part of me is my brain!  i'm almost normal, but just a little twisted.  i love making my friends laugh.  i love reading and taking classes.  it has never let me down...yet


----------



## maiziezoe

Thanks everyone for the suggestions on what I should eat on Saturday. I don't want to go and not knowing what to eat is adding to my anxiety. I think I am going to call the restaurant today and ask what they would suggest I eat. I'm also going to email my mom and ask her what she thinks. She is a weight watchers success story. 5 years ago she lost 35 pounds and she has kept it off.



jenanderson said:


> It was funny that this one came up right now.  Yesterday I was really down on the way I was looking and feeling a bit frustrated with things.  I have been so faithful to my WW - counting every point and eating balanced meals.  I have been drinking so much water that I feel like I am always on my way to the bathroom.    I have been working out...lifting weights, walking/running, Wii EA Active, pilates...and for the past 4 days when I get on the scale it has the same number.  I know all the things that have been posted here about not always watching the scale but there are days where you just need to see a change and when you don't, it is a bit disappointing.  I had that whole conversation with myself about if this is really worth it and if I could just be happy with the way I am.  Again...I know the answers to those questions and that was the reason I was up at 5:30 AM this morning working out before I go to work again.
> 
> Alright...I am having an attitude adjustment today and will work at thinking about all the positive reasons why I am doing this.



Jen, I am going through the same thing. I haven't lost in  several days and I am getting depressed. 



mikamah said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  I have to weigh when I do the wii fit.  I also weigh on wii before my ww meeting, and look to last weeks weight on wii to figure out if I'll see a loss at ww.  I could use some of that therapy too.



This morning I told myself I would NOT weigh myself before doing the Wii Fit... but what did I do??? I weighed myself! Ugh!!  I'm going to find a therapist and put him/her on speed dial. 

*
QOTD: What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.*

My favorite thing about myself is my (oh, they blocked out the word I typed... ... ummmm) my.... ummmm.... (trying to think of a word)... my "girls".


----------



## 50sjayne

Favorite snack food. When I get home from work late is really the only time I snack. My favorite would be a glass of wine with some triscuits and a tiny bit of hickory farms cheesball. Lol I know-- but I got a big Hickory Farms party box last year when they went 90% off  and believe it or not I just opened the last cheeseball last night. I also love tortilla chips with guacamole. Got some blue chips at Trader Joes last week that have less calories and they are pretty good. 

Trying to use movies as my motivation this week- I really want to see The Lovely Bones tomorrow and 2012 comes out at the cheap theater tomorrow too. Since I don't have as much weight to lose this time around, (3 more pounds) I think I'll allow myself to go with only a maintain this week. I'm still way emotionally wrecked this week with the personal stuff that I'm dealing with. So I'll be kinder to myself. I think the worst of it is through though, I am completely exhausted today-just killed, so I think a might have had one of my mini nervous breakdowns, which I have been expecting fully and will now move on.  Just working 5 hours tonight then I have 2 days off and I don't have anything else I have to do on my days off so it's good.


----------



## princessbride6205

We had a pizza party lunch at work today. I had planned on that, but then also indulged in the ice cream afterwards - not planned. Back on track the rest of the day! I'm doing my best to stay on plan with eating and I've stuck to my exercise plan, but in general, I'm feeling lousy this week. I feel completely run down - tired, low energy. Emotional eating has reared it's ugly head the past few days, as well. I had one night at the beginning of the week that I couldn't sleep at all, and I just can't catch up. Also, I have the shortest fuse right now - anything can frustrate, upset or anger me. I really need a mental health day but we've had meetings every day this week at work that I can't get out of. *sigh* I just want to crawl into bed and get up when I feel human again. Today the exhaustion really hit and I'm having trouble getting thru my day. Hopefully better tomorrow. 

*QOTD: While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.*
I'm proud that I've lost enough weight to feel confident in most of my clothes. I like my defined waist (though I'm looking forward to losing more of the lower and side ab flab). My proudest fitness accomplishment is that 2 miles is now a "short run" for me.


----------



## tigger813

WOW! I love the responses to this question! I took a while to come up with it last night. I wanted my last one to be a good one and with not feeling 100% this week I wanted to think positively!

DD1 has had a rough day! She just had one of those days where nothing seemed to go right! And to top it off she fell down the stairs and scraped her back right on her spine and bounced on her bottom! She's pretty sore and just lying on the couch. She was coming downstairs to tell me that she forgot a writing assignment at school that is due tomorrow. I emailed her teacher to ask for the weekend and to ask if he noticed anything wrong at school today. I think puberty is hitting as she has been quite emotional this week and this isn't helping.

I have done the 2 mile WATP and 2 workouts on the EA Sports Active. I was up to 1.57 miles on the elliptical when she fell so I will try and complete the rest of my 2 miles later.

Making teriyaki beef for supper which made DD1 happy! I told her that something must be going right and she also doesn't have to get a 2nd H1N1 shot. DD2 will get hers next Wednesday.

Well, time to check on Ash and wait for Izzie to get home from her playdate!


----------



## donac

Congratulations all those who participated in COW1.  We had 43 people try COW1.  This is great and I hope all of you and more are coming back this week to report that they did COW2.

Here are the big winners for COW1

With 12 out of 14 points:

3_disprincesses
jennz
lisah0711
my3princes


With 13 out of 14 points:

bouldertcr
Christine &Family
goofypete
MaryAz
NC_Tink
pakaramom
talytam

AND
with 14 out of 14 points:

donac
50sjayne
carmiedog
cclovesdis
DisneyFam5
HappySmyly
IWISHFORDISNEY
Tasha+Scott
teapot

Congratulations everyone who sent me a COW1 number.Keep up the good work.

Don't forget to send in your COW2 points to me tomorrow

Welcome to COW 3

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 3

Drink 8-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 2cups of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
Spend 10 minutes a day doing something just for yourself (this has been a hot topic this week so I think we need this. YOu can use some of your exercise time for this)
Do at least 20 minutes of exercise every day


When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water 
XX eating 2 veggies 
XX spending time doing something for yourself
XX days fo exercising for 20 minutes per day

This challlenge runs from Friday Jan 15, 2010 to Thursday Jan 21, 2010. On Friday Jan 22, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW.


----------



## Riverhill

*While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.*

*This may sound really vain. But I really like everything about me. The older I get the more I like myself. Even though I want to loss weight when I get dressed every morning I'm happy with what I see in the mirror. I see a 40 year old woman with a loving family, a good mind, great hair, and a job she loves. I've earned all my smile lines and only have a few grey hairs. Life is good*


----------



## lisah0711

50sjayne said:


> Trying to use movies as my motivation this week- I really want to see The Lovely Bones tomorrow and 2012 comes out at the cheap theater tomorrow too. Since I don't have as much weight to lose this time around, (3 more pounds) I think I'll allow myself to go with only a maintain this week. I'm still way emotionally wrecked this week with the personal stuff that I'm dealing with. So I'll be kinder to myself. I think the worst of it is through though, I am completely exhausted today-just killed, so I think a might have had one of my mini nervous breakdowns, which I have been expecting fully and will now move on.  Just working 5 hours tonight then I have 2 days off and I don't have anything else I have to do on my days off so it's good.





princessbride6205 said:


> We had a pizza party lunch at work today. I had planned on that, but then also indulged in the ice cream afterwards - not planned. Back on track the rest of the day! I'm doing my best to stay on plan with eating and I've stuck to my exercise plan, but in general, I'm feeling lousy this week. I feel completely run down - tired, low energy. Emotional eating has reared it's ugly head the past few days, as well. I had one night at the beginning of the week that I couldn't sleep at all, and I just can't catch up. Also, I have the shortest fuse right now - anything can frustrate, upset or anger me. I really need a mental health day but we've had meetings every day this week at work that I can't get out of. *sigh* I just want to crawl into bed and get up when I feel human again. Today the exhaustion really hit and I'm having trouble getting thru my day. Hopefully better tomorrow.





tigger813 said:


> WOW! I love the responses to this question! I took a while to come up with it last night. I wanted my last one to be a good one and with not feeling 100% this week I wanted to think positively!



A big  for you all!  I hope your week improves -- it's almost the week-end!  

Maybe it is a winter thing?  I told my DH today this is why I like to go to WDW in January -- it makes the month a lot more tolerable.  I'll be fine once we get to February because it's so short and by then spring is around the corner!  



Riverhill said:


> *While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.*
> 
> *This may sound really vain. But I really like everything about me. The older I get the more I like myself. Even though I want to loss weight when I get dressed every morning I'm happy with what I see in the mirror. I see a 40 year old woman with a loving family, a good mind, great hair, and a job she loves. I've earned all my smile lines and only have a few grey hairs. Life is good*



What more could a woman ask for?  

*I posted a link to the updated COW and the results for the first COW in post 4 of this thread.  Remember you can always link to the current COW on post 4 and the latest results in post 1.*

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34801182&postcount=4

Have a great evening and good luck with those weighins tomorrow!

Thanks again to tigger813 for being a great coach this week and welcome to our new coach starting tomorrow, Eeyores Butterfly!


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> This morning I told myself I would NOT weigh myself before doing the Wii Fit... but what did I do??? I weighed myself! Ugh!!  I'm going to find a therapist and put him/her on speed dial.
> 
> *
> QOTD: What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.*
> 
> My favorite thing about myself is my (oh, they blocked out the word I typed... ... ummmm) my.... ummmm.... (trying to think of a word)... my "girls".



  You are hysterical!!!  



Riverhill said:


> *While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.*
> 
> *This may sound really vain. But I really like everything about me. The older I get the more I like myself. Even though I want to loss weight when I get dressed every morning I'm happy with what I see in the mirror. I see a 40 year old woman with a loving family, a good mind, great hair, and a job she loves. I've earned all my smile lines and only have a few grey hairs. Life is good*



Not vain at all - extremely well adjusted!  That is awesome!

QOTD:  I like my smile and my eyes.


----------



## jennz

Hello everyone - are you getting tired me and my posts about myself yet?  I've been having a bad - or more like sad - day today.  Tomorrow is my birthday, my first one without my mom.  As the day has gone on I've been sadder and sadder.  But I want to post about my victories today!  My mind was saying that I should lay on the couch and watch tv and have a pizza hut pan meatlover's pizza with extra sauce, but then this *other* voice said no - you don't really want that pizza (and it's true I didn't) and you should work out to get some of this emotion out.  So...I did my BL wii workout and made a tasty tilapia for dinner, and I am actually feeling better.  My habits are being changed.  Yes I am still sad and miss my mom so much, but I am finding better ways to adjust and cope. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## pjlla

Riverhill said:


> *While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.*
> 
> *This may sound really vain. But I really like everything about me. The older I get the more I like myself. Even though I want to loss weight when I get dressed every morning I'm happy with what I see in the mirror. I see a 40 year old woman with a loving family, a good mind, great hair, and a job she loves. I've earned all my smile lines and only have a few grey hairs. Life is good*



Not vain at all!  I love how positive you sound!  Self-love is so important to good physical and mental health.  I know we concentrate a lot on the physical health around here, but I really don't think you can achieve good physical health without good mental health.  



tigger813 said:


> WOW! I love the responses to this question! I took a while to come up with it last night. I wanted my last one to be a good one and with not feeling 100% this week I wanted to think positively!
> 
> DD1 has had a rough day! She just had one of those days where nothing seemed to go right! And to top it off she fell down the stairs and scraped her back right on her spine and bounced on her bottom! She's pretty sore and just lying on the couch. She was coming downstairs to tell me that she forgot a writing assignment at school that is due tomorrow. I emailed her teacher to ask for the weekend and to ask if he noticed anything wrong at school today. I think puberty is hitting as she has been quite emotional this week and this isn't helping.



My DD seemed to be going through puberty for YEARS....  attitude, mouthy, emotional... but she really didn't start what I would consider real puberty until about age 12.  But I understand where you are coming from!  Hope she feels better.

Thanks for all of your great questions this week!

Well.... I had a few more points today than I intended, but I didn't go OVER my points, so I guess I will be okay.  I usually try to stay a few points under on Thursdays (before weigh-in), but I was feeling really snacky this afternoon and had a few extra points worth.... nothing tragic, just an apple and some LC cheese.  

Here I am with yet ANOTHER evening where we are home earlier than usual (ski night plus DD is not going to swim practice because mid-terms start tomorrow).  I just don't seem to know what to do with myself with all of this extra evening time lately!    No wonder the laundry is caught up!

If anyone likes salmon and is looking for a convenient way to eat it more often, I found these great salmon patties made by "Ocean Beauty"  It is wild caught salmon (better for you than farmed).  I saw them in the most recent edition of the Nutrition Action Newsletter and I bought some and my Mom bought me some.  So far I have only tried the "seasoned patties".  They are very "salmon-y" and I am not a HUGE salmon fan, but they have been good.  Next I will try the Herb crusted patties.  I have been making them into sandwiches (using the Sandwich things) and wraps and with sauteed veggies (broccoli slaw and onions and spinach).  It was good with all of these.  Tonight I had the wrap with the patty diced up and I topped it with sauteed onion and spinach.  They are 3 points each. The biggest drawback is the price.....  It was $4.99 for a box of 4 patties (can't remember the unit price per pound).... and the fact that they contain HFCS (why???).  But they are SO convenient.  You don't need to thaw them.  They can be cooked in the oven, toaster oven, on a grill, or in a pan.  And they cook really quickly.... about 10 minutes.  Plus they are a great source of those healthy omega-3 fats that we all need!  

I hope everyone has a GREAT weigh-in tomorrow.  I haven't peeked at the scale, so I am not sure where I will be.  I did have a few days off of the exercise early in the week, but then I also did a lot of exercise the remainder of the week.  I've been eating well and counting my points, so I should see a loss, but as we all know, scales can be very FICKLE!!  I'll pray for a good number, but won't beat myself up if I don't get it.  

Good night all!.................P


----------



## pjlla

jennz said:


> Hello everyone - are you getting tired me and my posts about myself yet?  I've been having a bad - or more like sad - day today.  Tomorrow is my birthday, my first one without my mom.  As the day has gone on I've been sadder and sadder.  But I want to post about my victories today!  My mind was saying that I should lay on the couch and watch tv and have a pizza hut pan meatlover's pizza with extra sauce, but then this *other* voice said no - you don't really want that pizza (and it's true I didn't) and you should work out to get some of this emotion out.  So...I did my BL wii workout and made a tasty tilapia for dinner, and I am actually feeling better.  My habits are being changed.  Yes I am still sad and miss my mom so much, but I am finding better ways to adjust and cope.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



First of all, let me be the first to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Sorry that it might be a sad one without your mom.  I can only imagine how that feels.  But you did the right thing by continuing your workout and healthy eating.  If you hadn't, you would have woken up feeling guilt tomorrow... and that is no way to feel on your birthday!  Plus, your mom would have wanted you to be happy and healthy on your birthday so that you can celebrate many more of them.  Dedicate tomorrow's healthy day to your Mom.  

Best wishes for a great birthday.......................P


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Hello everyone - are you getting tired me and my posts about myself yet?  I've been having a bad - or more like sad - day today.  Tomorrow is my birthday, my first one without my mom.  As the day has gone on I've been sadder and sadder.  But I want to post about my victories today!  My mind was saying that I should lay on the couch and watch tv and have a pizza hut pan meatlover's pizza with extra sauce, but then this *other* voice said no - you don't really want that pizza (and it's true I didn't) and you should work out to get some of this emotion out.  So...I did my BL wii workout and made a tasty tilapia for dinner, and I am actually feeling better.  My habits are being changed.  Yes I am still sad and miss my mom so much, but I am finding better ways to adjust and cope.
> 
> Thanks for listening.




 Jen!!

I'll wait until tomorrow to wish you a Happy Birthday!

 again!


----------



## tigger813

Riverhill said:


> *While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.*
> 
> *This may sound really vain. But I really like everything about me. The older I get the more I like myself. Even though I want to loss weight when I get dressed every morning I'm happy with what I see in the mirror. I see a 40 year old woman with a loving family, a good mind, great hair, and a job she loves. I've earned all my smile lines and only have a few grey hairs. Life is good*



GOOD FOR YOU! That's great that you like yourself. I am liking myself better and better everyday especially when I get compliments about how I look. I have worked hard to get where I am and will continue until I reach my goal!


----------



## jennz

pjlla said:


> First of all, let me be the first to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> Sorry that it might be a sad one without your mom.  I can only imagine how that feels.  But you did the right thing by continuing your workout and healthy eating.  If you hadn't, you would have woken up feeling guilt tomorrow... and that is no way to feel on your birthday!  Plus, your mom would have wanted you to be happy and healthy on your birthday so that you can celebrate many more of them.  Dedicate tomorrow's healthy day to your Mom.
> 
> Best wishes for a great birthday.......................P



Thank you! I don't want to eat bad b/c then I'll end up feeling like tigger for the next few days!



maiziezoe said:


> Jen!!
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow to wish you a Happy Birthday!
> 
> again!


Thanks!  I'll be watching for it!


----------



## tigger813

Finished 6 1/2 miles today between the elliptical, WATP, and the EA Sports Active! Feeling good! Water for the rest of the night.

DD1 is ok just sore. She's got a nice round red circle on the center of her back and her tailbone is also sore. Finally got her to take some Motrin for the pain. Hopefully she will be able to sleep tonight!

Lots of shows that I like on tv tonight: Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Project Runway, CSI! Guess TIVO will be working overtime tonight. Also recording the movie Doubt later tonight. Started watching it while on the elliptical until DD1 took her tumble and then had to stop to help her. DH is interested in seeing it as well.

I need to get to bed early so I can get up and do the Last Chance workout!

Good luck with the weigh ins in the morning! Don't forget to PM LuvBaloo your weigh in and donac your COW. Once again I didn't do the COW but I'm going to really try this week!

Good night and thanks for all of your support and glad you enjoyed the questions! I had fun coming up with the questions!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

StitchIsOurHero said:


> *Buff*y--I meant to quote your post, but you know me and the quoting thing.  You CAN DO THIS!!!  You will be in kick-butt shape in Washington DC!  We'll stick together on our goal!



I can use all the motivation I can get. It has not been a good week. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?



Raw green peppers. Love em, should eat more of them. I think I'll go to the grocery after my PTO meeting and pick some up. 




lisah0711 said:


> *Success is a year-round choice. You must decide what you want, why you want it, and how you plan to achieve it. No one else can, will, or should do that for you*.



Oh I need to plaster this all over my house!! 



wezee said:


> Thursday's QOTD While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.



Not much right now. I used to have nice hair but after DD was born it starting falling out in a big way. 
I guess on my body it's my eyes. I have a nice color to my eyes.  
What makes me feel good in general? Helping the 8th graders (DS13's class) with their final year at school. I have meshed well with this group of kids even though they are a challenging bunch, very strong willed but I love it. They are a really interesting group and when we can draw out their strengths it's just amazing to stand back and watch and know I was a part of that.


----------



## maiziezoe

tigger813 said:


> Finished 6 1/2 miles today between the elliptical, WATP, and the EA Sports Active! Feeling good! Water for the rest of the night.
> 
> DD1 is ok just sore. She's got a nice round red circle on the center of her back and her tailbone is also sore. Finally got her to take some Motrin for the pain. Hopefully she will be able to sleep tonight!
> 
> Lots of shows that I like on tv tonight: Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Project Runway, CSI! Guess TIVO will be working overtime tonight. Also recording the movie Doubt later tonight. Started watching it while on the elliptical until DD1 took her tumble and then had to stop to help her. DH is interested in seeing it as well.
> 
> I need to get to bed early so I can get up and do the Last Chance workout!
> 
> Good luck with the weigh ins in the morning! Don't forget to PM LuvBaloo your weigh in and donac your COW. Once again I didn't do the COW but I'm going to really try this week!
> 
> Good night and thanks for all of your support and glad you enjoyed the questions! I had fun coming up with the questions!



Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh... THANK YOU for reminded me that Project Runway starts tonight! If I wouldn't have read your post, I never would have remembered and I would have missed it! 

My DVR is working overtime tonight. It's taping 2 things at 9, 2 things at 10, 2 things at 11 and Project Runway at 12 and Models of the Runway at 12:30. *shew*


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

ugh, not having a good week. I have made some, ok, a lot of bad food choices. And have done minimal exercise. I dread weigh in tomorrow, I know I've gained. 
What the heck is wrong with me?? It was a crazy week at school, stacked up with meeting after meeting. I'm truly exhausted, I've fallen asleep on the couch every night this week. 
I need to go to the grocery store and stock up on good food again, the kids ate all the celery, carrots, apples, oranges, and clementines. I'm glad they ate the good stuff but darn, save some for me! 

I have lost the desire to care about food. I'm in a foodie rut. How do I get out of it??


----------



## Piglet18

Hey all...
Funny how one day can change so much. I was on top of the world yesterday, and then today started out badly, with me eating stuff I didn't need and didn't even want. I usually stop at Timmy's (all you fellow Canucks understand) on the way to work, but this morning I went right by McDonalds, so I thought, hey, I'll just stop and get an orange juice instead, and maybe I'll splurge on a breakfast sandwich and skip snack, since I had packed a healthy lunch. Instead, no OJ so I got bad coffee, greasy hashbrowns, and the sausage mcmuffin - which I usually love - was so not worth the feeling gross after. After I was just like, what did I do? I felt like crap about it. Then, to top it all off, when I got to work I realized it was hot dog day, made by the students to support school programs... kind of a requirement for the teacher, so I did that too for lunch. I am trying really hard to stay positive, but now I am fairly certain that I will not see much - if any - loss on the scale tomorrow at all. And this weekend is going to be bad. It's my birthday on Monday, so my parents and siblings are coming to town to take me out, which is great, but not exactly healthy. And DBF is taking me out too on Saturday; at least I can be healthier then.
I guess I will just get up early tomorrow for a last chance workout before work, and then try to make the smartest choices possible. 
I don't think I will be lucky enough to hang on to that clippie for long! Trying not to get frustrated.

Anyway, shake it off! Today QOTD: (yay, something positive!): My favourite feature about me is my eyes. I do have a favourite (silly) part of me - I have a freckle on my foot that I like. It's weird. And I like my feet and my collar bones. Those are the best physical features. 

As for the favourite things about me, the favourite things that make me happy...
When I come home from work and my golden retriever and pomeranian scamper to the top of the stairs to watch me take off my shoes before running to me, wagging tails furiously.
The smell of my golden retriever's paws - like doritos, only inedible, so no calories.
Taking pictures. My new video camera. Scrapbooking.
The kitty purring in my lap right now. 
When my boyfriend runs to the door, lifts me up in a giant hug, spins me around, then runs back to whatever it was he was doing before I got home.
My boyfriend.  
Texts and nonsense phone calls from my teenage sister. 
Watching my teenage brother play the guitar in his band, or at the church (like at Christmas), or for anyone who will pause long enough to listen.
When a student who was struggling with something understands it. Or when one of them surprises me with something incredibly profound, witty, insightful, or just plain GOOD.
Knowing that I had a hand in that, no matter how small. 
My job. my job, my job, my job.
Chick flicks. The Dirty Dancing movie. Singing loudly in my truck. Sunsets. Sunrises. Theatre, complete with popcorn (gasp.). Inside jokes. Shopping (especially for scrapbooking supplies!). A bubble bath. Green tea with lemon. Sitting in a clean room of my house (realistic enough to not say whole house, just one room), and knowing that I am organized; if only briefly.
Sitting in front of a campfire in the mountains.
Everything Disney. 
Finally realizing that yes, to some people, I do matter.

I realized I just totally rambled and went off on a tangent. Sorry about that.   But sometimes I think people just need to say things to themselves, or to anyone who will listen.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

So this is a really random question:

I use Bodybugg and part of the program is logging what I eat and then it shows me my calorie deficit or surplus for the day. Here is where the question comes in: If you throw up, would you count that meal?

I became severely nauseated after dinner last night. I'm pretty sure it was one of my diabetes meds. It pretty much sucked. By the time I got home I was hypo (low blood sugar) and pretty much hung around in a mild hypo all night. I was too sick to my stomach to eat something, so I told myself that as long as I was above 60 I would not correct. I'm glad I didn't because about 2 hours later I threw up my dinner. I'm thinking I'm not going to count it.


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Congratulations all those who participated in COW1.  We had 43 people try COW1.  This is great and I hope all of you and more are coming back this week to report that they did COW2.
> 
> Here are the big winners for COW1
> 
> With 12 out of 14 points:
> 
> 3_disprincesses
> jennz
> lisah0711
> my3princes
> 
> 
> With 13 out of 14 points:
> 
> bouldertcr
> Christine &Family
> goofypete
> MaryAz
> NC_Tink
> pakaramom
> talytam
> 
> AND
> with 14 out of 14 points:
> 
> donac
> 50sjayne
> carmiedog
> cclovesdis
> DisneyFam5
> HappySmyly
> IWISHFORDISNEY
> Tasha+Scott
> teapot
> 
> Congratulations everyone who sent me a COW1 number.Keep up the good work.
> 
> Don't forget to send in your COW2 points to me tomorrow
> 
> Welcome to COW 3
> 
> You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.
> 
> It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.
> 
> COW 3
> 
> Drink 8-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 2cups of coffee or tea counts)
> Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
> Spend 10 minutes a day doing something just for yourself (this has been a hot topic this week so I think we need this. YOu can use some of your exercise time for this)
> Do at least 20 minutes of exercise every day
> 
> 
> When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:
> 
> XX days drinking water
> XX eating 2 veggies
> XX spending time doing something for yourself
> XX days fo exercising for 20 minutes per day
> 
> This challlenge runs from Friday Jan 15, 2010 to Thursday Jan 21, 2010. On Friday Jan 22, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted.
> 
> HAve fun with the COW.



I like next weeks COW.  I hope that gives me the extra motivation to get my butt moving.



jennz said:


> Hello everyone - are you getting tired me and my posts about myself yet?  I've been having a bad - or more like sad - day today.  Tomorrow is my birthday, my first one without my mom.  As the day has gone on I've been sadder and sadder.  But I want to post about my victories today!  My mind was saying that I should lay on the couch and watch tv and have a pizza hut pan meatlover's pizza with extra sauce, but then this *other* voice said no - you don't really want that pizza (and it's true I didn't) and you should work out to get some of this emotion out.  So...I did my BL wii workout and made a tasty tilapia for dinner, and I am actually feeling better.  My habits are being changed.  Yes I am still sad and miss my mom so much, but I am finding better ways to adjust and cope.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


Bravo.  You are creating new habits and they are sticking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






I've spent the day thinking about the QOTD and also discussing it with DH.  DH's response was very nice   He said the best part of him was me  I guess that we have been together long enough that most people consider us a unit  Anyhoo  I am very critical of myself and truly would love to have a full body makeover to lift things that have fallen, fix the crooked things, erase the stretch marks, vericous vains etc.  I am way more critical of myself than others could ever be.  If I had to pick one body part I guess it would be my butt.  It hasn't drooped yet and still looks damn good in a pair of jeans.  I am most proud of my children as they are straight A students and upstanding citizens and Alethetes to boot.  I guess that makes me a good Mom and I certainly strive to be the best Mom for them.  I am active in every aspect of their lives and I am there for them whenever they need me and they know that.


----------



## happysmyly

Just wanted to thank you all for your great posts today about what you like--physically - not so many things that I like right now--I don't dislike them - more like I just don't think about it much.  I was going to say my brain--and then my sister said that and that just made me smile...

Piglet - thank you so much for your going off on your tangent just now--it got me thinking about what my list of 'favorite things' would be--and those thoughts make me smile as I think of all the non-weight related things that are so very good and how very blessed I am in my life.

I am glad for this new week's COW of exercise--cause that is just not something that I enjoy or am good at... yet.  If we had a pool closer than 75 minutes away I'd be there tons - but I have to come up with other options if I want to make this work--and I really do want to make this work.

Earlier today Kimara posted this on her FB status: You have brains in your head. You have feet in your shoes. You can steer yourself any direction you choose. You're on your own. And you know what you know. And YOU are the one who'll decide where to go... Dr. Seuss

Couldn't have said it better myself.  Thanks to all of you for your great posts--those having good news and those with difficulties.  Great to be a part of this group--good luck with the WI tomorrow and the new week that lies ahead for us all.
 Liz


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

*I will be your coach for this coming week. Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*


----------



## maiziezoe

Piglet18 ~ I love that you typed all the things that make you happy!!!


----------



## tea pot

Hello All
 Watching the New Project Runway  reading and posting during the commercials.
Well went out Target today and bought a new scale, pedometer and BL jump start DVD...... Not sure if I can do it but going to give it a try.
Next week my focus is stepping up the exercise.


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> Hello everyone - are you getting tired me and my posts about myself yet?  I've been having a bad - or more like sad - day today.  Tomorrow is my birthday, my first one without my mom.  As the day has gone on I've been sadder and sadder.  But I want to post about my victories today!  My mind was saying that I should lay on the couch and watch tv and have a pizza hut pan meatlover's pizza with extra sauce, but then this *other* voice said no - you don't really want that pizza (and it's true I didn't) and you should work out to get some of this emotion out.  So...I did my BL wii workout and made a tasty tilapia for dinner, and I am actually feeling better.  My habits are being changed.  Yes I am still sad and miss my mom so much, but I am finding better ways to adjust and cope.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



 Oh, jenn, I'm sure tomorrow will be such a hard birthday for you, but I hope you can think back to good times with your mom, and that they will bring you some comfort.  She will be with you in your heart.   Way to go on the healthy dinner, and the exercise!  You are so right that working out can help your emotions so much better than meatlovers pizza.  Have a happy birthday.


----------



## pppiglet

BernardandMissBianca said:


> ugh, not having a good week. I have made some, ok, a lot of bad food choices. And have done minimal exercise. I dread weigh in tomorrow, I know I've gained.
> What the heck is wrong with me?? It was a crazy week at school, stacked up with meeting after meeting. I'm truly exhausted, I've fallen asleep on the couch every night this week.
> I need to go to the grocery store and stock up on good food again, the kids ate all the celery, carrots, apples, oranges, and clementines. I'm glad they ate the good stuff but darn, save some for me!
> 
> I have lost the desire to care about food. I'm in a foodie rut. How do I get out of it??



If it makes you feel any better, you're not alone.  This has been an awful week for me too. I'm dreading the weigh in tomorrow also.  I got home late from work again and by the time I cooked and we ate it was 8pm.  DH says we should just go out to eat every night.  That would be more disatrous I would think!  I hear ya on the bad food choices.  I ended my dinner with a cheese quesadilla and a 1/2pc of chocolate cake!  No walking this week, but I did do some crunches and leg exercises during American Idol commercials!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I did pretty well all week and did well up until tonight. This morning I managed to pass on the pizza in the staff room of one of my schools and got over my urge to get a Starbucks Venti White Mocha. Had a healthy dinner and then the cravings hit hard. I ended up having a WW ice cream bar AND a hot chocolate. These were actually within my calorie limits for the day, but the 2/3 cup of mini marshmallows on top of my hot chocolate were not.  . It was just 90 over for the day and I've been under by that amount several times, but I need to watch that 90 calories today don't turn into 150 tomorrow and so on. Confession is good for the soul, right? So, there's my confession!


----------



## donac

Happy Birthday Jennz


----------



## tigger813

Good morning! TGIF!

Just did my first last chance workout for the morning. I will only have a small loss if any but that's my fault and the Patriots! 

QOTD: This journey is going as expected! Last weekend was a little setback but I'm moving forward. I'm close to returning to my ending weight for the last challenge. I'm still motivated even a little bit more since I'm so close to where I want to be. I'm getting in my workouts whenever I can.

This weekend I will workout in between cleaning out our storage room and laundry room. We have soooo much junk in those 2 rooms. It's time to clean it out!  

We don't have any real plans until Monday which I am taking off for MLKDay since my kids are off. DSIL's birthday is on Sunday so we're taking her out to lunch on Monday for Chinese.

Have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday JENNZ!


----------



## jennz

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> So this is a really random question:
> 
> I use Bodybugg and part of the program is logging what I eat and then it shows me my calorie deficit or surplus for the day. Here is where the question comes in: If you throw up, would you count that meal?
> 
> I became severely nauseated after dinner last night. I'm pretty sure it was one of my diabetes meds. It pretty much sucked. By the time I got home I was hypo (low blood sugar) and pretty much hung around in a mild hypo all night. I was too sick to my stomach to eat something, so I told myself that as long as I was above 60 I would not correct. I'm glad I didn't because about 2 hours later I threw up my dinner. I'm thinking I'm not going to count it.



Wow I hope you are feeling okay now!  I would have to say no, don't count the calories but I would probably count 1/2 of them in my bugg to be conservative.



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *I will be your coach for this coming week. Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*



Ugh - I've joined the frustrated group today!  I am only down 1 pound.  Yes I can follow my own pep talk - "only" one pound, that's 4 sticks of butter and yes I'm glad I'm down but I thought it would be more.

Am I as motivated?  I would have to say yes, but it's really becoming more of a lifestyle which I am thrilled about.  I think I've been brainwashed by reading all of Pamela's, Tracey's, Shortys and everyone's posts about working out and it's just part of my day now.   

Today I took my resting heart rate and has dropped 10 points from 80 to 70.  I _think_ that's a good thing...is it?  What does that mean?



mikamah said:


> Oh, jenn, I'm sure tomorrow will be such a hard birthday for you, but I hope you can think back to good times with your mom, and that they will bring you some comfort.  She will be with you in your heart.   Way to go on the healthy dinner, and the exercise!  You are so right that working out can help your emotions so much better than meatlovers pizza.  Have a happy birthday.



Thanks girl!!!  



donac said:


> Happy Birthday Jennz





tigger813 said:


> Happy Birthday JENNZ!



You guys are awesome!  You've put a smile on my face!! 

 DD is home sick w/the stomach flu and poor girl apologized for being sick on my bd. 

Tracey how is your daughter's back today???


----------



## tigger813

Thanks for asking Jennz! She is one sore kid this morning so I am having her stay home today. She moans with every move and after the rough day she had yesterday it's probably best to give her a day off. She has only missed one day so far this school year and is a good student so it wouldn't hurt her to have a day off.

She's back in bed cuddling with her stuffed animals. She's going to read and write and do some multiplication.com to practice her facts. We'll make some brownies so that will help her to feel better!

Time to do my 2 mile WATP workout!


----------



## TammyNC

Not much time this morning so didn't try and read back but did want to say:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY jennz!!

I had no loss this week but I'm also looking at it like at least it wasn't a gain. I and puffy so I didn't think there would be a loss. I'm another one that has got to get my butt in gear and back to exercising. There used to be a time when I could lose with just changing my eating but now, not so...I have got to exercise. 

I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions on what I should eat on Saturday. I don't want to go and not knowing what to eat is adding to my anxiety. I think I am going to call the restaurant today and ask what they would suggest I eat. I'm also going to email my mom and ask her what she thinks. She is a weight watchers success story. 5 years ago she lost 35 pounds and she has kept it off.


 I would not ask the restaurant!  To begin with, other than the cooks/chefs, most of the restaurant staff wouldn't really know what was in each meal.  Second of all, you can't rely on what someone ELSE thinks is a "healthy" meal.  If you have the NI for the foods at the restaurant's website, use that information and your own good judgement.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Raw green peppers. Love em, should eat more of them. I think I'll go to the grocery after my PTO meeting and pick some up.


I should have thought of those.  I like them a lot too!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> ugh, not having a good week. I have made some, ok, a lot of bad food choices. And have done minimal exercise. I dread weigh in tomorrow, I know I've gained.
> What the heck is wrong with me?? It was a crazy week at school, stacked up with meeting after meeting. I'm truly exhausted, I've fallen asleep on the couch every night this week.
> I need to go to the grocery store and stock up on good food again, the kids ate all the celery, carrots, apples, oranges, and clementines. I'm glad they ate the good stuff but darn, save some for me!
> 
> I have lost the desire to care about food. I'm in a foodie rut. How do I get out of it??



Well, first of all,  to you for a tough week.  Second... nice job raising kids that will eat the healthy stuff!  But it is tough when they eat ALL of it!  

I don't have any really good suggestions for getting you out of the rut, but it is good that you recognize that there IS a rut.  I guess my only idea would be to try to find some new foods and/or new recipes that might get you excited about eating healthy again.  Have you tried Vitamuffins?  They are pricey and I don't eat them often, but they are a GREAT treat when you need low cal comfort food.  Are you familiar with the Hungry Girl cookbooks?  I don't approve of all of the ingredients she uses, but she has some great recipes if you can avoid the  ones with "diet" and fake foods.  



Piglet18 said:


> Hey all...
> Funny how one day can change so much. I was on top of the world yesterday, and then today started out badly, with me eating stuff I didn't need and didn't even want. I usually stop at Timmy's (all you fellow Canucks understand) on the way to work, but this morning I went right by McDonalds, so I thought, hey, I'll just stop and get an orange juice instead, and maybe I'll splurge on a breakfast sandwich and skip snack, since I had packed a healthy lunch. Instead, no OJ so I got bad coffee, greasy hashbrowns, and the sausage mcmuffin - which I usually love - was so not worth the feeling gross after. After I was just like, what did I do? I felt like crap about it. Then, to top it all off, when I got to work I realized it was hot dog day, made by the students to support school programs... kind of a requirement for the teacher, so I did that too for lunch. I am trying really hard to stay positive, but now I am fairly certain that I will not see much - if any - loss on the scale tomorrow at all. And this weekend is going to be bad. It's my birthday on Monday, so my parents and siblings are coming to town to take me out, which is great, but not exactly healthy. And DBF is taking me out too on Saturday; at least I can be healthier then.
> I guess I will just get up early tomorrow for a last chance workout before work, and then try to make the smartest choices possible.
> I don't think I will be lucky enough to hang on to that clippie for long! Trying not to get frustrated.
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening.



Try to remember the yucky feeling you had after the sausage mcmuffin and bring it up next time you are tempted to order one (or to eat something else like it).  Hopefully it will remind you WHY you shouldn't eat it.  McD's at breakfast is a tough one. If forced to eat there, I usually end up with a black coffee and a fruit and yogurt parfait.  It seems to be the only thing that isn't off the charts, calorie-wise.  Dunkin Donuts is making things a bit easier these days as they have lots of egg white sandwiches available (if you can go there without ordering a donut, of course!).  

As far as hot dog day goes, could you just make a financial donation and skip the hot dog in the future??  That way you would be doing your part, but not sabotaging your diet.  (Plus hot dogs are really terrible for you!  No one should be eating them! )

Take good care of yourself this weekend and by your birthday on Monday you will be feeling much better!  And that is the best gift you can give to yourself.   



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> So this is a really random question:
> 
> I use Bodybugg and part of the program is logging what I eat and then it shows me my calorie deficit or surplus for the day. Here is where the question comes in: If you throw up, would you count that meal?
> 
> I became severely nauseated after dinner last night. I'm pretty sure it was one of my diabetes meds. It pretty much sucked. By the time I got home I was hypo (low blood sugar) and pretty much hung around in a mild hypo all night. I was too sick to my stomach to eat something, so I told myself that as long as I was above 60 I would not correct. I'm glad I didn't because about 2 hours later I threw up my dinner. I'm thinking I'm not going to count it.



I guess I would count a portion of the calories... maybe 25%?  Not sure how many calories your body could absorb in two hours.  Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly.  Hope you recover quickly.

Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? 

I guess my progress has been as well as could be expected.  Sure, I would love for all of the Christmas weight gain to be gone already, but it isn't.  But it's heading out, so that is good enough for now.  My weight loss and healthy lifestyle journey wasn't new on 1/1/2010 so my motivation is something that kept me going for two years now.  Certainly at times I seem to have more motivation and at other times less, but I'm doing great now motivationally speaking.  


Well.... I did my weigh in and I am just waiting for DH to rise and shine so I can hit the treadmill.  I had a modest weight loss this week and I am happy with that.  It is just frustrating that I managed to GAIN about 6 pounds in the week between Christmas eve and New years day, but now it will probably take me all of January to LOSE the weight.    And other than the lemon meringue pie, I can't even remember most of what I ate that helped me gain this weight.  Which makes me realize that most of it wasn't worth the calories.  I need to keep remembering that when confronted with those foods again.

I'm debating about whether or not today should be a splurge day.  I don't have anything big planned, but maybe I should save my splurge for later in the weekend. Plus with the holiday on Monday, I don't really know what will be going on.  DD has a swim meet tomorrow, DS has a b.ball game.  Then on Sunday and Monday DD has to study for mid-terms and get ready for her school trip to Disney (she leaves next Thursday!).  I think I'll save the splurge for later in the weekend, in case we end up ordering a pizza or something like that.  

Well..... DH asked for ten more minute of sleep before I hit the treadmill... and it's been about 45 minutes and he is STILL not up!  I'm pulling out the TM anyhow and he can either rise and shine or try to sleep through it!  

Have a great Friday everyone!.....................P


----------



## Piglet18

Happy Birthday Jennz!

Thanks for the advice and help and thanks, everyone!

Saw a (very tiny) loss on the scale this morning, but after yesterday it still made me smile. A loss is a loss, after all!

TOdays QOTD: On January 1 I wasn't motivated, but after I started to lose a bunch last week was my highest motivation. It dips and soars, depending on the day. Overall though, I think I am still happy with the journey. 

Have a fabulous Friday everyone! Heading to a movie tonight - going to pass over popcorn in favour for low fat frozen yogurt with raspberries. yum!


----------



## debf

Friday's QOTD:
Yes I would say that I am happy with the way things are going. I feel any loss is way better than a gain. I'm still just as motivated. I walk on my treadmill for at least 30 min a day. I just dropped the kids off at school and it's 31 degrees. I might go for a four mile walk outside today. That would be a nice change. The treadmill is soo boring. Does anyone know a good web site to get WW points for restaurants. I'm going to Olive Garden tomorrow. I love the shrimp and aspargus risotto. One site I found said 14 points, but that seems low.

 jennz!! Enjoy your day!!


----------



## mrsschlep

So this is the part of the challenge when I would usually quit... I went to disney last weekend... ran the half marathon . I ran the whole way this time... YAY!!! This is a huge accomplishment for me! I actually finished something that I started and didn't quit 75% of the way there as I have done with most things in my life! I mentally talked myself into running for 13 miles without stopping to walk once... walking was just simply not an option. I really think that finishing that race is going to help me to finish this whole weight loss battle once and for all... 3 years ago I was down 40 lbs and only 16 lbs away from my ultimate goal when i threw in the towel and gained it all back. I'm trying to figure out why I feel I'm not worth it when I get so close to something,  I get scared and run the other way....  Anyway it was freezing and Disney wasn't feeling very magical this trip  I feel like I need a do-over... So typical of me I came home and stopped tracking my food and haven't worked out at all because i hurt my foot during the race... although it's not as hurt as I am making it out to be in my mind... I am just using it as an excuse not to exercise! I even caught myself limping around on it the other night when it didn't really hurt that bad... what is wrong with me??? I weighed in today and am down .2 of a pound which puts me at exactly 200 lbs... there I said it out loud for all to hear, ... or read... I weigh 200 pounds... I want to be in the 100s so bad but i am holding myself back... like i am scared to continue this journey... maybe it's just laziness? Who knows... but I am ignoring it and moving on... I have missed out on 50 pages of this thread and am just jumping back in right here!!! I need to shake this funk... i hate it. 

So starting today I am going to do Jillian's 30 Day Shred...for 30 days!  I always wait to start things on Mondays... but why not start today? 20 minutes a day for 30 days... I can do this... I am also going to track everything that goes in my mouth on my bodybugg... which will hopefully keep me away from the boxes and boxes of girl scout cookies sitting in my living room that we're supposed to be selling and not eating! 

Thanks for the therapy session...


----------



## mikamah

Thanks Tracey for coaching last week and the great questions.  Welcome Jessi as this weeks coach.



> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?


I haven't gotten totally back on track the past two weeks, not planned the meals, and went out to eat a few times, but am into the exercise.  I joined the wish exercise challenge, and am more than halfway to my goal, so that I'm happy about.  Plus, I've seen a small loss-.6 last week, and .5 this week, which is really good with some of the meals I've had.  If I continued at half a pound per week, I'd lose 8 pounds this challenge, but I'm planning to be better about the eating, and hope to have some weeks with a little more loss.  I need to lose 11 pounds to reach my goal of being less than 200# again, and I think I can do it.  So, is it going as anticipated, realistically yes.  I know it's a lifestyle for me, and it is going to come off slowly, but I also know I can have a stellar week, and see a big loss too.  I am as motivated as I was 2 weeks, it's an up and down journey, but I can live with that. 

  Have a great day Jenn.  I hope it's a totally "me" day.  And on the one pound loss, I'm going to celebrate for you!! Whoo hoo!!  Love the butter analogy, and down is down, and down is good.  

Pjlla- isn't it lovely that we can gain 5 pounds in a week, but it takes 5 weeks to get it off.  You'd think that would stop us from doing it, but nooooo.  

Good luck as you all weighin, and celebrate every ounce gone, and for those who may see a gain, don't give up.  We can do this, slow and steady, and all those challenges will make us stronger and help us to reach our goals and stay there.  I just read somewhere that it was reccommended that you lose your first 10% and then maintain it for 6 months before you lose more, and that way your chances of maintaining the loss longterm are much better.  

Have a fabulous friday.


----------



## corinnak

Happy Birthday, Jennz!  I hope you are able to find some comfort in fond memories of your mom on this day that was so special to her as well.  

About your resting heart rate -wow - down 10 beats per minute resting is great!  It means that your aerobic capacity is increasing.  You can't increase your max beats per minute, but as your heart gets stronger, it takes fewer pumps to circulate the same amount of blood because each pump has more oomph, so your resting heart rate goes down!  Well done!

Thursday QOTD: While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.


I love my relentless tenacity.  I didn't even remember I had it.  My legs are pretty nice, too.

Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? 


I don't really feel like I made a resolution in this department this year.  It's more a continuation of positive lifestyle carrying over from last year.  As of today, I have hit all of last year's goals.

 I finished my 2nd half marathon in a LOT more quickly than I did my first.
  I have lost 55 pounds!
  I got my body fat % measured by calipers yesterday and it was 19.1%.  That is not in the "Active" range on the chart I looked at.  It is well within the "Athlete" range.  
I am wearing size 4 and size 7 jeans without a muffin top - if I get any smaller, I will need another new belt.
  And I am barely recognizable as the same person from last year's photos (thank you jennz!!)

My weight this morning is lower than I ever anticipated getting to at this age.  I remember it as a comfortable weight from high school!!  I think it is time to move into the maintenance phase of this thing for next week.

All that being said, I am not done with myself yet.  I still have plenty of room to grow stronger, faster and healthier.  I'm continuing on with eating well, working out, training for races and being part of the Biggest Loser challenge! 

 A great big THANKS!  to everyone who has supported me along the way this year by sharing the journey with me.


----------



## MrIncrediDad

Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? 

I feel my progress is excellent, down  11lbs  total and just 18lbs from my goal! Visions of exceeding my goal dance in my head! So far I am ahead of my expectations, however feel as though there is a plateau week coming soon that will kill my motivation.  

Other things that are hurting my motivation right now are 1. I miss Chinese food Thursday (DW, DD and I used to go out every Thurs. to Chinese buffet for dinner with my MIL & BIL) and I feel I am going to give in next week. Not going this week was difficult. 2. I used to have a good 5K time (sub 30mins) and after 2 weeks of running I am just not getting results .


----------



## lecach

Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? 

I feel great! I have lost almost 4 1/2 pounds which is more than I expected. The combination of doing WW and Wii Fit every day seems to be working. I'm just as motivated - in part because I am making progress. I have only skipped one day of working out and that was because I was sick as a dog with this nasty cold that is going around. Now if I get the Norovirus that we have at work I dont know that I will be exercising with it. It's really bad - and we have about 30 people  with it (1/2 staff and 1/2 residents of the retirement community).


----------



## tigger813

Down .4 for the week. Better than I expected! No Patriots game to get me upset this weekend but the way the Celtics have been playing? UGH!!!! I just won't watch the games!  Only .3 to 20 lbs for the two challenges I've been involved in!


----------



## jbm02

mrsschlep said:


> So this is the part of the challenge when I would usually quit... I went to disney last weekend... ran the half marathon . I ran the whole way this time... YAY!!! This is a huge accomplishment for me! I actually finished something that I started and didn't quit 75% of the way there as I have done with most things in my life! I mentally talked myself into running for 13 miles without stopping to walk once... walking was just simply not an option. I really think that finishing that race is going to help me to finish this whole weight loss battle once and for all...


Wow - congratulations!!  I've just started to "think" about the 2011 Princess 1/2 and it is still scary.  I am so, so impressed by everyone who does this.  
Plus, I feel like the queen of "psyching myself out" of things - this is something I need to work on.  I am happy that you were able to do it.  



jennz said:


> Hello everyone - are you getting tired me and my posts about myself yet?  I've been having a bad - or more like sad - day today.  Tomorrow is my birthday, my first one without my mom.  As the day has gone on I've been sadder and sadder.  But I want to post about my victories today!  My mind was saying that I should lay on the couch and watch tv and have a pizza hut pan meatlover's pizza with extra sauce, but then this *other* voice said no - you don't really want that pizza (and it's true I didn't) and you should work out to get some of this emotion out.  So...I did my BL wii workout and made a tasty tilapia for dinner, and I am actually feeling better.  My habits are being changed.  Yes I am still sad and miss my mom so much, but I am finding better ways to adjust and cope.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



Jennz, Happy Birthday!!  I am so sorry about your mom.  I hope that your happy memories together are able to color your day. 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *I will be your coach for this coming week. Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*



I am really happy with my progress and know that alot of it is due to the fact that we are all holding each oher accountable and encouraging one another here.  The first week was big for me, today less so.  But I expected that - I cut my diet soda level down to 1/7th of what I would normally drink and replaced that with water.  So it really made an impact the first week!  I am down 8 lbs in 2 weeks.  THat's HUGE for me and better than I have ever accomplished before.  The COW has really challenged me to get more veggies in - always an issue for me.  But knowing that I was working toward 2 a day helped me make better choices.  I know that the increments will get smaller as I move closer to my goal but that's okay.  I'm still moving in the right direction (and I had lots of years to put it on, it will take some time to take it off...)



pppiglet said:


> If it makes you feel any better, you're not alone.  This has been an awful week for me too. I'm dreading the weigh in tomorrow also.  I got home late from work again and by the time I cooked and we ate it was 8pm.  DH says we should just go out to eat every night.  That would be more disatrous I would think!  I hear ya on the bad food choices.  I ended my dinner with a cheese quesadilla and a 1/2pc of chocolate cake!  No walking this week, but I did do some crunches and leg exercises during American Idol commercials!



This has been a really rough week for me too.  I had military drill on Satirday and Sunday, which played havoc with my exercise schedule (none!) and my diet (out for pizza each day).  Drove my parents to the airport on Wednesday morning, which meant that I missed my morning boot camp class.  I've been buried at work and have sacrificed my lunch work outs to completing this project I am working on (due Tuesday - thank God it's almost over!).  Funeral yesterday (another day not at the gym).  In short, it's been a mess of a week.  But I had a small loss so hopefully that means that next week can only be better... 

Here's to a good week #3, everyone !!


----------



## DisFam95

Happy B-day Jennz!!!!!  Make it a great one (even though your little one is sick).


Well I'm down only 1 pound.  A little bummed but at least it's the right direction.

I have this terrible pattern that when I increase my exercise I tend to justify a bite here and there and it all adds up.  Fine for maintanence but not for loss.

PLus I still can't get away from the sweet and salty snacks.  Bought some hostess cupcakes for the kids and I had one..ok i had 2..1 in the afternoon and then grabbed another last night (after the workout).  

My goal is to keep on track today w/ no extra snacks..we'll see.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## NC_Tink

Jennz!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!



Congratulations Corinna! Awesome that you have made it to maintenance stage!

QOTD: I am doing well, overall. I am still motivated and although I still don't necessarily like to workout, I feel it is a habit that is really starting to take shape and have found that even on those days that I don't feel like doing anything -- I still manage to drag my sorry butt to the gym and get, at least, an hour's worth of exercise. 

I'm down another pound this week - so I'm happy. The scale is moving in the right direction and I've now lost all of the weight that I had gained over Christmas  I'm even more excited by the fact that I've lost another inch off of my waist and a 1/2 inch off of my hips!  So, yes, I'm still motivated -- but weight loss is a motivator for me -- going down another clothing size is a motivator for me! As long as things are moving in the right direction -- I'm a happy camper!!

Hope you all have a great weekend! I'm off for a girl's scrapbook weekend at the beach! We do this once a year and it's a great time! Hopefully I don't overindulge on the food and wine. But, the resort does have a fitness center - so I plan to be on the treadmill tomorrow morning. I promised a GF that I will run a "Race for the Cure" 5k in June with her, so have started the C25K program this past week! It's not easy, I've haven't run since I was on the track team in Junior High School - but I'm keeping up with it.


----------



## lisah0711

First a big  to jennz!  A long with a big .  I know you miss your mom, today especially, but your mom would think this is a day to celebrate you and want you to enjoy it.  So do something special for yourself today!  

Hope that your DD and tigger813's DD get to feeling better soon!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *I will be your coach for this coming week. Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*



Things are going pretty much as I anticipated.  I set a small goal and have met it both weeks.  I'm not setting the world on fire but I am losing, slowly, steadily.  I am very happy that the COW has exercise this go round because that is my big focus this week.  I know exercising is what I've been missing and I just have to adjust my mindset on this issue because the weight is not going without it.  I hope one day to be excited about exercise as many of you are!  



tea pot said:


> Well went out Target today and bought a new scale, pedometer and BL jump start DVD...... Not sure if I can do it but going to give it a try.  Next week my focus is stepping up the exercise.



 tea pot!  Good job on working on the exercise!  It makes a big difference on those NSVs (non-scale victories), too.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I did pretty well all week and did well up until tonight. This morning I managed to pass on the pizza in the staff room of one of my schools and got over my urge to get a Starbucks Venti White Mocha. Had a healthy dinner and then the cravings hit hard. I ended up having a WW ice cream bar AND a hot chocolate. These were actually within my calorie limits for the day, but the 2/3 cup of mini marshmallows on top of my hot chocolate were not. It was just 90 over for the day and I've been under by that amount several times, but I need to watch that 90 calories today don't turn into 150 tomorrow and so on. Confession is good for the soul, right? So, there's my confession!



That's what those flexpoints are for!    Could you have a tall nonfat, no whip white mocha some time to take care of that craving?  I love white mochas, too, but I make myself limit them to a tall.   It sounds like you are doing great!



TammyNC said:


> I had no loss this week but I'm also looking at it like at least it wasn't a gain. I and puffy so I didn't think there would be a loss. I'm another one that has got to get my butt in gear and back to exercising. There used to be a time when I could lose with just changing my eating but now, not so...I have got to exercise.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!!



Yep, those days are over for me, too.  Silly metabolism!  



Piglet18 said:


> Happy Birthday Jennz!
> 
> Thanks for the advice and help and thanks, everyone!
> 
> Saw a (very tiny) loss on the scale this morning, but after yesterday it still made me smile. A loss is a loss, after all!
> 
> TOdays QOTD: On January 1 I wasn't motivated, but after I started to lose a bunch last week was my highest motivation. It dips and soars, depending on the day. Overall though, I think I am still happy with the journey.
> 
> Have a fabulous Friday everyone! Heading to a movie tonight - going to pass over popcorn in favour for low fat frozen yogurt with raspberries. yum!



Good choice!  



mrsschlep said:


> So starting today I am going to do Jillian's 30 Day Shred...for 30 days!  I always wait to start things on Mondays... but why not start today? 20 minutes a day for 30 days... I can do this... I am also going to track everything that goes in my mouth on my bodybugg... which will hopefully keep me away from the boxes and boxes of girl scout cookies sitting in my living room that we're supposed to be selling and not eating! Thanks for the therapy session...



, mrsschlep.  Don't quit!  Don't give up on yourself, especially after you just showed that you can run a half marathon and finish!  I don't know why we get close to our goals and then give up on ourselves.  I don't why we don't make that last push and get to where we want to be?  It's fear of something!  Fear of success or failure, or both.  Don't give up on yourself.  You deserve a heathly body and lifestyle!  



mikamah said:


> I haven't gotten totally back on track the past two weeks, not planned the meals, and went out to eat a few times, but am into the exercise.  I joined the wish exercise challenge, and am more than halfway to my goal, so that I'm happy about.  Plus, I've seen a small loss-.6 last week, and .5 this week, which is really good with some of the meals I've had.  If I continued at half a pound per week, I'd lose 8 pounds this challenge, but I'm planning to be better about the eating, and hope to have some weeks with a little more loss.  I need to lose 11 pounds to reach my goal of being less than 200# again, and I think I can do it.  So, is it going as anticipated, realistically yes.  I know it's a lifestyle for me, and it is going to come off slowly, but I also know I can have a stellar week, and see a big loss too.  I am as motivated as I was 2 weeks, it's an up and down journey, but I can live with that.
> 
> Have a great day Jenn.  I hope it's a totally "me" day.  And on the one pound loss, I'm going to celebrate for you!! Whoo hoo!!  Love the butter analogy, and down is down, and down is good.
> 
> Pjlla- isn't it lovely that we can gain 5 pounds in a week, but it takes 5 weeks to get it off.  You'd think that would stop us from doing it, but nooooo.



 That would be too easy, mikamah!

I bet you will lose the 11 pounds in no time!  



corinnak said:


> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> 
> I don't really feel like I made a resolution in this department this year.  It's more a continuation of positive lifestyle carrying over from last year.  As of today, I have hit all of last year's goals.
> 
>  I finished my 2nd half marathon in a LOT more quickly than I did my first.
>   I have lost 55 pounds!
>   I got my body fat % measured by calipers yesterday and it was 19.1%.  That is not in the "Active" range on the chart I looked at.  It is well within the "Athlete" range.
> I am wearing size 4 and size 7 jeans without a muffin top - if I get any smaller, I will need another new belt.
>   And I am barely recognizable as the same person from last year's photos (thank you jennz!!)
> 
> My weight this morning is lower than I ever anticipated getting to at this age.  I remember it as a comfortable weight from high school!!  I think it is time to move into the maintenance phase of this thing for next week.
> 
> All that being said, I am not done with myself yet.  I still have plenty of room to grow stronger, faster and healthier.  I'm continuing on with eating well, working out, training for races and being part of the Biggest Loser challenge!
> 
> A great big THANKS!  to everyone who has supported me along the way this year by sharing the journey with me.



 Hooray for corinnak who made her goal and is moving to the maintainer team!  

You look so great in your pictures from the race, you made your goal, the world is your oyster, baby!  There is no stopping you now!  



MrIncrediDad said:


> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> I feel my progress is excellent, down 11lbs  total and just 18lbs from my goal! Visions of exceeding my goal dance in my head! So far I am ahead of my expectations, however feel as though there is a plateau week coming soon that will kill my motivation.
> 
> Other things that are hurting my motivation right now are 1. I miss Chinese food Thursday (DW, DD and I used to go out every Thurs. to Chinese buffet for dinner with my MIL & BIL) and I feel I am going to give in next week. Not going this week was difficult. 2. I used to have a good 5K time (sub 30mins) and after 2 weeks of running I am just not getting results



Congrats on the good progress!  Those 5K times will improve.  Everything takes longer as we get older.  That is one of the bad things about comparing yourself now with your old self -- you may never be able to do what you did say when you were in high school again.  You have to let that old self go and work on the self you've got!  



lecach said:


> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> I feel great! I have lost almost 4 1/2 pounds which is more than I expected. The combination of doing WW and Wii Fit every day seems to be working. I'm just as motivated - in part because I am making progress. I have only skipped one day of working out and that was because I was sick as a dog with this nasty cold that is going around. Now if I get the Norovirus that we have at work I dont know that I will be exercising with it. It's really bad - and we have about 30 people with it (1/2 staff and 1/2 residents of the retirement community).



Sounds like you are doing a great job!  Here's some  that the nasty norovirus misses you!



tigger813 said:


> Down .4 for the week. Better than I expected! No Patriots game to get me upset this weekend but the way the Celtics have been playing? UGH!!!! I just won't watch the games!  Only .3 to 20 lbs for the two challenges I've been involved in!



.3 pounds to go!  Woo!  Hoo!  

I'm down 2 pounds today, for a total of 6 for this challenge, and I am thrilled.  I wanted to lose 2 pounds a week as my goal and I am going that!  

Good luck to everyone today weighing in!    I hope that you see the numbers that you want on the scale!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

The first two weeks have went fairly well.   I have found some new treat type foods so I dont feel deprived.    I am happy that I have started exercising again.   With the weather breaking down here and staying on my points and exercising it has kept me pretty well motivated.  I am a little disappointed thay the P90X was a bit to much for me but I have been waking 40min per day ( a little over 2 miles) but I will work this back up to where I had it way back when.  

I have found that if I book a dinner or lunch at the park and plan out my splurge it gives me something to look forward to and I can do it and stay on program.   So that was a long winded I am still going strong!!  I have 7.5 pounds off in 2 weeks.   I think that is pretty darn motivating!!


----------



## pjlla

mrsschlep said:


> So this is the part of the challenge when I would usually quit... I went to disney last weekend... ran the half marathon . I ran the whole way this time... YAY!!! This is a huge accomplishment for me! I actually finished something that I started and didn't quit 75% of the way there as I have done with most things in my life! I mentally talked myself into running for 13 miles without stopping to walk once... walking was just simply not an option. I really think that finishing that race is going to help me to finish this whole weight loss battle once and for all... 3 years ago I was down 40 lbs and only 16 lbs away from my ultimate goal when i threw in the towel and gained it all back. I'm trying to figure out why I feel I'm not worth it when I get so close to something,  I get scared and run the other way....  Anyway it was freezing and Disney wasn't feeling very magical this trip  I feel like I need a do-over... So typical of me I came home and stopped tracking my food and haven't worked out at all because i hurt my foot during the race... although it's not as hurt as I am making it out to be in my mind... I am just using it as an excuse not to exercise! I even caught myself limping around on it the other night when it didn't really hurt that bad... what is wrong with me??? I weighed in today and am down .2 of a pound which puts me at exactly 200 lbs... there I said it out loud for all to hear, ... or read... I weigh 200 pounds... I want to be in the 100s so bad but i am holding myself back... like i am scared to continue this journey... maybe it's just laziness? Who knows... but I am ignoring it and moving on... I have missed out on 50 pages of this thread and am just jumping back in right here!!! I need to shake this funk... i hate it.
> 
> So starting today I am going to do Jillian's 30 Day Shred...for 30 days!  I always wait to start things on Mondays... but why not start today? 20 minutes a day for 30 days... I can do this... I am also going to track everything that goes in my mouth on my bodybugg... which will hopefully keep me away from the boxes and boxes of girl scout cookies sitting in my living room that we're supposed to be selling and not eating!
> 
> Thanks for the therapy session...




Glad you are jumping back in with us!  Good job on the 1/2 marathon.  I've just started running and the thought of running non-stop for 13 miles makes me .  I'm very impressed.  

You're right.... NO NEED TO WAIT UNTIL MONDAY!  Get that Jillian video going today!  Don't be discouraged.... the 30 day Shred is TOUGH!  Do what you are able to and just keep trying!




corinnak said:


> Thursday QOTD: While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.
> 
> 
> I love my relentless tenacity.  I didn't even remember I had it.  My legs are pretty nice, too.
> 
> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> 
> I don't really feel like I made a resolution in this department this year.  It's more a continuation of positive lifestyle carrying over from last year.  As of today, I have hit all of last year's goals.
> 
>  I finished my 2nd half marathon in a LOT more quickly than I did my first.
>   I have lost 55 pounds!
>   I got my body fat % measured by calipers yesterday and it was 19.1%.  That is not in the "Active" range on the chart I looked at.  It is well within the "Athlete" range.
> I am wearing size 4 and size 7 jeans without a muffin top - if I get any smaller, I will need another new belt.
>   And I am barely recognizable as the same person from last year's photos (thank you jennz!!)
> 
> My weight this morning is lower than I ever anticipated getting to at this age.  I remember it as a comfortable weight from high school!!  I think it is time to move into the maintenance phase of this thing for next week.
> 
> All that being said, I am not done with myself yet.  I still have plenty of room to grow stronger, faster and healthier.  I'm continuing on with eating well, working out, training for races and being part of the Biggest Loser challenge!
> 
> A great big THANKS!  to everyone who has supported me along the way this year by sharing the journey with me.



THAT WAS YOU IN BOTH PICTURES??  How did I miss that?  Truly... I thought that the second picture was someone on the WISH team that you ran with!!  You are a new woman!  

 for you on reaching maintenance!  I hope to join you there soon!



I ran a new personal best time for my 5K this morning.  Not a stunning time, but a personal best for me.  I have been talking to one of the trainers at the Y and she has helped me a lot!  She loaned me some books on running and told me where to go to buy new running shoes (which I STILL haven't done!).  But I finished my 5K (on the TM) strong this morning and I know I could have kept going if I had the time.  I'm hoping to achieve a time under 30 minutes by the time this BL challenge is done.  Today's run was a 32:14, so I know I can do it!

I'm off to PM my weight to LuvBaloo.... don't forget to do that everyone!.....P


----------



## RutgersAlum

Oh, my, what a motivating post, WTG, CorinnaK!!

QOTD:  First two weeks going well, down about 6lbs, can't complain about that, I'm glad I haven't lost motivation yet.  Tracking what I eat @ SparkPeople has helped me tremendously. 

Good luck all of us!
Michele/Rutgers



corinnak said:


> Happy Birthday, Jennz!  I hope you are able to find some comfort in fond memories of your mom on this day that was so special to her as well.
> 
> About your resting heart rate -wow - down 10 beats per minute resting is great!  It means that your aerobic capacity is increasing.  You can't increase your max beats per minute, but as your heart gets stronger, it takes fewer pumps to circulate the same amount of blood because each pump has more oomph, so your resting heart rate goes down!  Well done!
> 
> Thursday QOTD: While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.
> 
> 
> I love my relentless tenacity.  I didn't even remember I had it.  My legs are pretty nice, too.
> 
> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> 
> I don't really feel like I made a resolution in this department this year.  It's more a continuation of positive lifestyle carrying over from last year.  As of today, I have hit all of last year's goals.
> 
>  I finished my 2nd half marathon in a LOT more quickly than I did my first.
>   I have lost 55 pounds!
>   I got my body fat % measured by calipers yesterday and it was 19.1%.  That is not in the "Active" range on the chart I looked at.  It is well within the "Athlete" range.
> I am wearing size 4 and size 7 jeans without a muffin top - if I get any smaller, I will need another new belt.
>   And I am barely recognizable as the same person from last year's photos (thank you jennz!!)
> 
> My weight this morning is lower than I ever anticipated getting to at this age.  I remember it as a comfortable weight from high school!!  I think it is time to move into the maintenance phase of this thing for next week.
> 
> All that being said, I am not done with myself yet.  I still have plenty of room to grow stronger, faster and healthier.  I'm continuing on with eating well, working out, training for races and being part of the Biggest Loser challenge!
> 
> A great big THANKS!  to everyone who has supported me along the way this year by sharing the journey with me.


----------



## wezee

Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?

I feel really good about my progress so far.  The first week I lost 3lbs. and this week 1lb..  I splurged a little last weekend and had to work really hard this week to earn that 1lb. loss.  I actually think I am more motivated, thanks to all of you. I have stepped up my exercise time and monitored my food intake more closely.  Just knowing that I have to post my weight every Friday is a great weight loss incentive.
Wishing everyone a happy and healthy weigh-in day!!


----------



## kimwim8

QOTD: I think I'm doing well so far. I've lost 5.8 over the last 2 weeks, which is more than I expected...considering I haven't decided on following a specific "plan" yet. I've been following bits & pieces of several plans and working out some. I guess it's better than the way I was a few weeks ago, right?

I'm highly motivated, I admit, by my upcoming vacation...so I just hope when I return from said vacation that I'll continue to be motivated. Maybe the fact that the house I just bought has a pool and I'll be spending more time in a bathing suit this summer will help....


----------



## princessbride6205

I'm down 0.6 this week, which makes 1 pound total for this challenge. I know exactly why this was my result, and I know what I need to do to improve for next week. 
Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
I thought my weight loss would go more quickly. I gained 3 pounds over the holidays and thought they would come off easily, as they usually do for me after a little splurge week or two. I'm on plan with exercise and doing okay on food (not perfect, but ok). Weight loss wasn't really a New Year's thing for me, it's more continuing last year's resolution. LOL I'm just as motivated as I was 2 weeks ago. Of course there are bad days, where even a short run feels like a chore and denying myself a big dessert feels like torture. But the good days still feel awesome. Achieving a new time or distance in my run, having a great healthy food day, etc. That, my smaller clothes, and the compliments I've received really keep me going.

Huge congrats to *Corinna* on moving to the maintain team! I hope to be joining you in a few weeks. 

Happy Birthday, *Jennz*!


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

*QOTD=Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*

I feel pumped!  I have lost a bit over 5 lbs in 2 weeks, yes, I could have lost more, but I am not going hard core, more taking it easy and making better choices.  I feel I am even MORE motivated then I was 2 weeks ago.  Once I start losing some, it really kicks me into high gear!


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? 

Well..after over a month of staying the exact same weight..I was losing my motivation quickly! I didn't go to the 2 WW Christmas and New Years Weekend.. I knew I was the same weight and just gave in I think. I got myself to go back on the 9th to my WW meeting to see if I could get a little motivation. It must have worked because this week I am finally down 3.4 pounds  The first loss I have seen besides a .4.

So I guess I am a little more motivated then on January 1st. I am down 13.7 since I started in October... I'm a little nervous for the next 2 weeks..my birthday and my daughter's and everyone wants to take us out to eat!  

Happy Friday everyone! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## tea pot

mrsschlep said:


> So this is the part of the challenge when I would usually quit... I went to disney last weekend... ran the half marathon . I ran the whole way this time... YAY!!! This is a huge accomplishment for me! I actually finished something that I started and didn't quit 75% of the way there as I have done with most things in my life! I mentally talked myself into running for 13 miles without stopping to walk once... walking was just simply not an option. I really think that finishing that race is going to help me to finish this whole weight loss battle once and for all... 3 years ago I was down 40 lbs and only 16 lbs away from my ultimate goal when i threw in the towel and gained it all back. I'm trying to figure out why I feel I'm not worth it when I get so close to something,  I get scared and run the other way....  Anyway it was freezing and Disney wasn't feeling very magical this trip  I feel like I need a do-over... So typical of me I came home and stopped tracking my food and haven't worked out at all because i hurt my foot during the race... although it's not as hurt as I am making it out to be in my mind... I am just using it as an excuse not to exercise! I even caught myself limping around on it the other night when it didn't really hurt that bad... what is wrong with me??? I weighed in today and am down .2 of a pound which puts me at exactly 200 lbs... there I said it out loud for all to hear, ... or read... I weigh 200 pounds... I want to be in the 100s so bad but i am holding myself back... like i am scared to continue this journey... maybe it's just *laziness? *Who knows... but I am ignoring it and moving on... I have missed out on 50 pages of this thread and am just jumping back in right here!!! I need to shake this funk... i hate it.
> 
> So starting today I am going to do Jillian's 30 Day Shred...for 30 days!  I always wait to start things on Mondays... but why not start today? 20 minutes a day for 30 days... I can do this... I am also going to track everything that goes in my mouth on my bodybugg... which will hopefully keep me away from the boxes and boxes of girl scout cookies sitting in my living room that we're supposed to be selling and not eating!
> 
> Thanks for the therapy session...



*Lazy ! How can anyone who just finished a 1/2 marathon be lazy!*
Don't Quit and don't even feel bad. You should only FEEL PROUD 


OK Friday weight in day and I'm up 1 lb  (new scale) I actually weigh myself yesterday and at that point I had stayed the same (old scale) and was a little disappointed that was when I went out and bought the pedometer,new scale and BL DVD. This just may be the dreaded week 2    I loss 6lbs last week so 5 over the past two I'll take.

What Do We Do?   We just Keep On Swimming


----------



## happysmyly

Happy Birthday Jennz  Hope it's a very magical day filled with healing hugs (if only virtually sent/received) and good thoughts for the year you've had the year ahead 

Corrinak - thank you for that inspiring post this morning...

Thank you to the rest of you who post--it makes me feel less alone in this journey (I live in the middle of nowhere and can feel pretty isolated sometimes).  Tomorrow I am getting a WATP DVD so I can exercise inside when it's sooooo cold outside--thank you for your inspiration!  And, yes, even those that share the ickies that you're going through is helpful to me--so thank you!!

Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?

I would have to say that I am a bit more motivated than I was on January 1.  My BP is down to almost 'normal' for me (it was high and I was having anxiety attacks that were getting a bit scary for me).  My resting heart rate is down to almost 'normal' for me   And when I started this my BMI was 42.7 and this morning it's at 41   I am only 4 lbs from what is my lowest weight in the past 5 years so I know I'll reach that before this BL challenge is over--so all of those are great motivators for me.

Exercise with no facilities anywhere close is hard for me - way too easy to make excuses--which is why I'm gonna get the WATP and will do it daily (well, not Sunday)--and with adding that I will know, even when I hit the points of no weight loss, that I am adding health and strength and years to my life (or life to my years--depending on how you look at it).  Since I have written it here - I will do it and I thank you for the accountability that I feel as part of this group--even though I only 'know' one of you on here--a huge TY to my sister who encouraged me to start this 

Have a fabulously Disney or magic filled weekend!
 Liz


----------



## my3princes

Glynis.  Wow, I think I'd faint if I opened a check for $3 million dollars

AnneMarie I'm glad that your fishie is swimming right side up today.  You must all feel better.

I wondered where this post went it was intended for a different thread


----------



## corinnak

mrsschlep said:


> I get scared and run the other way....  Anyway it was freezing and Disney wasn't feeling very magical this trip  I feel like I need a do-over... So typical of me I came home and stopped tracking my food and haven't worked out at all because i hurt my foot during the race...



First of all, congratulations on your victorious, non-walking finish!  Not that there is anything wrong with walking, IMO, but you set a goal for yourself and you DID it!  I know what you mean about the weather and it being less than magical.  You did not let it stop you, though, and that is the important thing.

Second, don't underestimate the toll running a half can take on your body.  It is not just another long run - you pushed yourself, you ran the whole way and more experienced runners than me advise taking some time to recover.  Good to make it an active recovery, with walking or even easy running if you feel up to it, but if you don't, that is OK.  I was told to plan to take it easier for 1 day per mile you race, and that's what I'm doing.  Not sitting around, but definitely limiting the workouts a bit this week and next, too.

Third - there are some scary things about losing the weight.  I wrote a blog entry about this a while ago.  I don't know if there is anything in there that will help you or not, but you aren't the only one who has gotten close to goal and then gotten scared and regained.




NC_Tink said:


> Congratulations Corinna! Awesome that you have made it to maintenance stage!




Wow - what a fun smilie!  Thanks!  And good luck with C25K this spring.  I did the same program and worked toward a Race for the Cure in 2007.  Good times.  



pjlla said:


> THAT WAS YOU IN BOTH PICTURES??  How did I miss that?  Truly... I thought that the second picture was someone on the WISH team that you ran with!!  You are a new woman!
> 
> for you on reaching maintenance!  I hope to join you there soon!
> 
> 
> I ran a new personal best time for my 5K this morning.  Not a stunning time, but a personal best for me.  I have been talking to one of the trainers at the Y and she has helped me a lot!  She loaned me some books on running and told me where to go to buy new running shoes (which I STILL haven't done!).  But I finished my 5K (on the TM) strong this morning and I know I could have kept going if I had the time.  I'm hoping to achieve a time under 30 minutes by the time this BL challenge is done.  Today's run was a 32:14, so I know I can do it!




Pamela - you are getting so fast on your 5K!  Shaving those seconds off is not easy, I know.  Have you done much in the way of speedwork?  Intervals of sprints have made a huge difference to my times.  As have all the squats and core work in Bodypump class, I think!

Thanks so much for your comment about my pictures.  I'm a little choked up.  I almost can't believe I changed from that Corinna to this Corinna in just one year.  The Corinna from last year never would have been able to keep up with me this year!

I look forward to the day you join me in maintenance!



kimwim8 said:


> QOTD: I think I'm doing well so far. I've lost 5.8 over the last 2 weeks, which is more than I expected...considering I haven't decided on following a specific "plan" yet. I've been following bits & pieces of several plans and working out some. I guess it's better than the way I was a few weeks ago, right?
> 
> I'm highly motivated, I admit, by my upcoming vacation...so I just hope when I return from said vacation that I'll continue to be motivated. Maybe the fact that the house I just bought has a pool and I'll be spending more time in a bathing suit this summer will help....



Way to go, girlfriend!  You have enough knowledge that you know what to do - the fact that you are doing it instead of thinking about doing it is the main thing. 

I don't know if it will help or not, but you know the way I handle a vacation is not to give myself a free pass the week after. I weigh in right on schedule.  This helps a lot with getting back on the food plan as soon as I get home.  Back to normal.    You can do it, Kim.  I think it's great you have a next thing on your horizon for when you get back. The summer in a swimsuit is a great thing to look forward to!



Peace.love.mickey said:


> I feel pumped!  I have lost a bit over 5 lbs in 2 weeks, yes, I could have lost more, but I am not going hard core, more taking it easy and making better choices.  I feel I am even MORE motivated then I was 2 weeks ago.  Once I start losing some, it really kicks me into high gear!




You are on a roll now - overcoming that initial inertia is sometimes the hardest part.  Great loss!


----------



## maiziezoe

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Jen!!! 

Have a GREAT day!!  I hope your daughter is feeling better soon!  



corinnak said:


> Happy Birthday, Jennz!  I hope you are able to find some comfort in fond memories of your mom on this day that was so special to her as well.
> 
> About your resting heart rate -wow - down 10 beats per minute resting is great!  It means that your aerobic capacity is increasing.  You can't increase your max beats per minute, but as your heart gets stronger, it takes fewer pumps to circulate the same amount of blood because each pump has more oomph, so your resting heart rate goes down!  Well done!
> 
> Thursday QOTD: While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.
> 
> 
> I love my relentless tenacity.  I didn't even remember I had it.  My legs are pretty nice, too.
> 
> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> 
> I don't really feel like I made a resolution in this department this year.  It's more a continuation of positive lifestyle carrying over from last year.  As of today, I have hit all of last year's goals.
> 
>  I finished my 2nd half marathon in a LOT more quickly than I did my first.
>   I have lost 55 pounds!
>   I got my body fat % measured by calipers yesterday and it was 19.1%.  That is not in the "Active" range on the chart I looked at.  It is well within the "Athlete" range.
> I am wearing size 4 and size 7 jeans without a muffin top - if I get any smaller, I will need another new belt.
>   And I am barely recognizable as the same person from last year's photos (thank you jennz!!)
> 
> My weight this morning is lower than I ever anticipated getting to at this age.  I remember it as a comfortable weight from high school!!  I think it is time to move into the maintenance phase of this thing for next week.
> 
> All that being said, I am not done with myself yet.  I still have plenty of room to grow stronger, faster and healthier.  I'm continuing on with eating well, working out, training for races and being part of the Biggest Loser challenge!
> 
> A great big THANKS!  to everyone who has supported me along the way this year by sharing the journey with me.



What a great, inspiring post. Thank you. 


*QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? *

I feel great so far!!  I am more motivated now that I was on Jan 1. I look forward to working out every day and I look forward to learning new things about myself as I go.  

I am down 2 pounds this week. I have really noticed a difference in how my pants fit the past few days. My husband keeps telling me how great I look and yesterday when I looked in the mirror, I noticed a different person looking back. 

I need to run to the grocery store for an unscheduled shopping trip. My step-daughter is coming today. She only eats pizza, hot dogs and chicken fingers. I need to go stock up on her necessities. While I am there I might get some Skinny Cow's for myself!


----------



## 50sjayne

Maintained this week. That's fine. I have a cold so just working on kicking that. Hey I got an email today from Borders BOGO 1/2 off certain titles- a lot of weight loss/fitness books.//http://www.borders.com/online/store/ListView_resolutionbogo?cmpid=SA_20100115_1
 I got 2 of Jillians books--master your metabolism and winning by losing for $25 something total after using 2 codes off of retailmenot http://www.retailmenot.com/view/borders.com
 and free shipping. Been waiting for some kind of good sale on her books. Gonna go see The Lovely Bones today.


----------



## lovedvc

I'm down 4 lbs this morning.  I can't believe I've lost 7.9 lbs in the first two weeks.  I don't expect to see such a big loss next week.  It may only be 1 lb. but I'll take whatever I can get.  

My shoulder is on the mend.  The doctor offered me a cortisone shot so I took it.  I'll be able to do light weights next week and feel like myself again.


----------



## heatherlynn444

I maintained this week but considering I was in disney and ran the half and ate SO MUCH food, I am just so happy I didn't gain!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I'm still feeling very motivated!  I'm so proud of myself that I've tracked every bite I've put in my mouth for the last two weeks -- even those marshmallows last night that put me over my caloric limit for the very first day of this challenge.  I've noticed I've been getting some stronger cravings, so I'm going to need to work some treats in so I don't get a backlash effect and gorge.  I don't feel like I'm going to gorge right now, but my past experience tells me that any feelings of deprivation in me only last for so long.



lisah0711 said:


> That's what those flexpoints are for!    Could you have a tall nonfat, no whip white mocha some time to take care of that craving?  I love white mochas, too, but I make myself limit them to a tall.   It sounds like you are doing great!



I could have a tall instead of a Venti, but somehow the thought of having a tall just isn't as appealing.  I think that's a little bit of my "binge" problem.  I don't want just a little of a good thing, I want ALOT!  That's definitely something I'm going to need to work on over this challenge.  We're heading to the family cabin this weekend (with healthy meals already planned!  ) and maybe I'll treat myself to a Grande on our trip.  A good compromise, maybe!!



jennz said:


> Hello everyone - are you getting tired me and my posts about myself yet?  I've been having a bad - or more like sad - day today.  Tomorrow is my birthday, my first one without my mom.  As the day has gone on I've been sadder and sadder.  But I want to post about my victories today!



I enjoy reading your posts, I'm not tired of them at all!  I hope you have a wonderful birthday today and can think of some wonderful memories of you and your mom.  Way to go on your victories!  





mrsschlep said:


> So this is the part of the challenge when I would usually quit... I went to disney last weekend... ran the half marathon . I ran the whole way this time... YAY!!! This is a huge accomplishment for me! I actually finished something that I started and didn't quit 75% of the way there as I have done with most things in my life!



I tend do things 50% to 75% of the way, as well.  I want to run the Disneyland Half in September, so stories like yours are very inspirational to me!  If you can do it, so can I! I'll just keep working on my weight one pound at a time and my running one minute at a time!


I'm down 10.5 pounds so far.  I know I stayed strong and OP this last week, but even so, I didn't anticipate anything more than a one to two pound loss.  I too have the sickness of weighing myself every morning  and I didn't see a movement on the scale for five days after the first weigh in and then it dropped Wednesday, dropped yesterday (Thursday) and held that weight for today's weigh in.    We won't be home the next few mornings, so I won't be able to weigh myself.  I'm going to keep up my eating plan and excercise plan while we're gone this weekend and I'll be happy just to see a maintanance weight on my next weigh in on Tuesday morning.  Because 10.5 seems too good to be true!


----------



## MelanieC

> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?



My progress is good so far (3.8 down).  I was hoping for 2 pounds a week, so It's about right on par.  My motivation did dip this second week and I had a hard time rebounding from the weekend.  Today hasn't been good, because I allowed myself a splurge day.  I think I need to re-read the first half of the Spark book and get motivated and excited again.  I really want to get going where I feel like I'm on a path that feels like a loss.  I've been hovering around the same area, losing and gaining and I'm still about 8-10 pounds heavier than I was at the beginning of August last year.  I can do this, I just have to keep my head in the game!


Corrina - WTG on the maintenance!!


Also - I finally am going to therapy for my shoulder this afternoon.  I've had problems for years now and they usually just dismiss it and say nothing is wrong.  Also if the PT doesn't work, they are going to do an MRI.  It's been so bad lately that I can't even put my arm behind my back and last night and today even not moving it and keeping it close to my side I was having new pains running down the side of my arm when I moved it forward.  It's been affecting simple things like turing the steering wheel, buckling my seatbelt, opening doors and holding it open for someone else (mostly the holding it open behind me), un-hooking my bra (hope that isn't TMI), but stuff like that.  I'm so excited that maybe things will start to get better and I can talk to the PT about what kind of exercise is ok.  I sure hope my yoga hasn't been the cause of it being so much worse this year.  It usually gets bad in the winter, but it's never affected my Range of motion before.  Wish me luck this afternoon!


----------



## beansf

*QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress on your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*

Well, the first two weeks have been pretty good, up until yesterday. I came home from my doctors appt. and snacked more than I should have. I was having a pity party, complete with refreshments. 

I found out Wednesday night that I will have to wait a month (rather than the 2 weeks I had first been told) to have a dental process I have been working on completed (bone graft/implant). It has been almost 14 months so far and I am just about running out of patience.

Yesterday, I was diagnosed with a pinched nerve in my neck. I am taking drugs for it now and hope it will get better soon. It has been bugging me since before Christmas. 

I want to say that I am as motivated as I was on January 1, but I am still reeling from messing up yesterday.  I am hoping after a couple of days I will be able to turn it around and feel more motivated. In any case, I am going to try to work through the slump I feel I am in.


----------



## Colleen27

I am hopelessly behind, but trying to get caught up. My computer time has been a little more scarce this past week because I've been tackling some of my house projects, and I've gotten caught up in planning my garden and obsessing over seed catalogs which has consumed most of my free time. The kids asked me to rethink where I'm building the gardens in the spring, and the new location is further from the house but almost twice as big so I've got a lot of adjustments to make to my original plans.

I was down 2.8 for the week one weigh-in but never did get online to report, and I'm back up to exactly where I started this week. I'm not worried over it, though, because it is TOM for me and I usually gain around 4-5lbs that comes right back off over the course of the week. Using the Wii Fit has really helped me see and understand those natural weight fluctuations, so I don't get so discouraged by a bad weigh-in once a month the way I used to. 

As far as sticking to my plans, I'm doing okay. Only one meal out in two weeks, and it was Chinese, not perfectly healthy but at least lots of veggies and nothing deep-fried! Overall I'm doing good with drinking water, but that's normal for me, and not so good with getting enough fruit & veggies. This time of year fresh produce is expensive and never tastes quite fresh, and it has been winter long enough that I'm bored with canned/frozen options. Now, if it could only be summer year-round I'd be much better about eating my veggies!

I'm still fighting the last of a lingering cough so I've been less than motivated about exercise, but I've gotten in an hour of free step the last few days while watching BL season 8 and the season 9 premiere on demand. I think I need to make that a habit. A half-hour just doesn't feel like much of a workout any more.


----------



## Leader of the Club

I'm down 1 pound this week. So far, my grand plan is working. I signed my DS5 up for classes at the Y three mornings a week so I have to get up and take him. And since I'm there, I may as well work out a bit, right? I have discovered that if I read while I am on the treadmill I can walk faster, further and longer. I have a very sort attention span and get bored with it really fast otherwise. 

I got out the Wii Fit that has been sitting dormant for about seven months and I play about an hour a day on that. I lost one of the feet for the Wii Fit Balance board so the weight is totally off and it is weighing me about 30 pounds lighter than I am!  I need to find replacement feet somewhere. We went out and bought the Just Dance game and it is HARD and fun and funny. It really gives you an aerobic workout!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Happy Birthday Jennz!
Hope your DD is feeling better!

Thanks to Tigger813 for coaching last week!  Hope your DD is having a better day. 
Thanks Eeyores Butterfly for coaching this week!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *I will be your coach for this coming week. Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*



Feeling pretty good.  Week 1 was a small gain, because I wasn't eating well enough.  Week 2 is a good loss (4.6lbs) and I'm done a little from where I was at the end of BL8   Feeling motivated.  DH has decided not to wait for me to reach goal to plan a trip to Vegas, so now we're planning to go this spring break.


----------



## jenanderson

First, I just want to say a big thank you to our coaches!  I don't know how you keep up with this!  All the work you do with the postings and questions really make me think each day about how I am doing!  So...THANKS!!!!  

I would love to quote people and make comments...all the comments here are inspiring me.  Even if you are having a bad day, it inspires me because I know that I am not alone when I experience bad days.  I am very inspired by everyone exercising so much.  That always makes me think that if others are exercising and finding time to exercise more than once a day...I can too!  The bad part is that the posts come so fast that I always feel like I am behind.  So, instead of quoting a lot of you, I am just going to say that I really am glad that I am part of this community right now.   The support and accountability is great!  

Finally, someone was looking for a website that lists restaurants and I haven't seen anyone else post about it (maybe I missed it)...but this is what I use....

http://www.dwlz.com/restaurants.html

*Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? *

If I look back on the past 2 weeks, I feel really good about things.  I have lost 8.5 pounds, have discovered healthier eating habits and am exercising every day (sometimes 2 times a day).

It is not going how I anticipated.  I have been amazed at how tired I am.  I know part of it is just all that is going on in my life, but I am sure much of it is due to the fact that I am exercising a lot!  I know that is suppose to make you feel energized (and I do after I exercise) but I think it is also wearing me out a bit.  I am also a bit surprised at how the scale is working.  At one point this week, it would not move at all.  Yet when I look at the week as a whole, I lost 5 pounds - it did not feel like I lost anything.  I need to learn how to not weigh myself every day...or if I do weigh myself every day to accept when the scale doesn't move.  

I would say that I am almost more motivated at this point.  When I started, I did really want to lose weight but now that the weight is coming off and I am working so hard...I want it even more.  I can see results on the scale and I have a goal.  I am so focused on reaching my goal of losing weight and getting fit.  I am hoping that the motivation stays high!


----------



## Nicholfamily5

I had an amazing week! I started weight watchers with the girls at work on Monday, and that with exercising more I lost 6.5 pounds! 

Here I was thinking I could never get this counting points thing to work, and I nearly gave up today. I know I won't see this probably ever again, but I am going to enjoy it tonight! 

Great job to everyone this week!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks everyone for the get well wishes for DD1. She's doing better but if she gets up too fast she moans! She will be sore for a few days!

Did the 30 minutes of step on the EA Sports Active. Love that! 

We ended of ordering subs for us and pizza for the girls and onion rings for all as the ground turkey was still frozen. We also had raspberry mudslides! I will try and not drink anymore all weekend! I will get my workouts in no matter what. 

Catching up on all we taped last night and throughout the week. Going to thoroughly clean out our storage room and laundry room tomorrow and take a ton of stuff to the dump!

Have a great night!


----------



## Riverhill

Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? 

Yes I am still motivated. I'm just not taking all the steps to get to my goal. I think this weeks COW will help a lot.  I'm all most done with training for my new job so there will be less stress within the next few weeks. If I can relieve stress and get over my hatred of the cold Michigan winter I'll be on my way to success.


----------



## my3princes

I maintained this week, but I expected a gain.  I haven't felt well at all this week plus it is TOM.  I think that it is one and the same, but much worse than ever before.  In any event I haven't been very active so maintaining is awesome.

Looking back over the last 2 weeks.  I've stayed OP without any screw ups so I guess that is positive.  I've been on the journey for nearly 6 years now and since I'm still dedicated I guess all is good.  We've been working on our trip planning for this summer so that adds motivation for sure.  I also volunteered at school today and 3 different people commented on how good I look so that was some great positive reinforcement


----------



## my3princes

Jennz


----------



## tmfranlk

Good evening everyone! Seems to have not been my week as far as getting on the computer goes. It shows too as I had a hard time staying OP this week too. Food wasn't bad, but exercise motivation was almost nil. I did try a dance from my new Dancing with the Stars video (thanks to a Target sales and a coupon) and man did it kick my rear. DD and I managed one dance, but it was definitely a work out. I got a WiiFit workout in a few days later, but that was it for me. In all, I had a modest loss, but then didn't work for anything more. Next week though, I'm going to find myself back here more and see that scale move, move, move...gotta get back to those 100s! With a little effort, this will be the week.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Ugh!! 

Ok reason for me not weighing in yet: I used two scales.  I got one at home that is digital and one at school that is nob.  Well I weighed before school this week at home and it said I hadn't lost anything.  I get to school and weigh a couple of days later and it says I lost at least 2lbs.  I'm estatic.  I come home yesturday and then weigh this morning and it says I haven't lost anything!!  I'm upset with the stupid things. 

Ugh!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

MelanieC - hope your shoulder is getting better!

beansf - pinched nerves can be scary, hope yours heals fast

CptJackSparrowsGirl - that can be so frustrating.  I recommend just using one scale and using at the same time of day, since body weight varies throughout the day and scales can vary.  Hang in there, you can do this!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Piglet18 said:


> ]
> 
> Saw a (very tiny) loss on the scale this morning, but after yesterday it still made me smile. A loss is a loss, after all!
> 
> TOdays QOTD: On January 1 I wasn't motivated, but after I started to lose a bunch last week was my highest motivation. It dips and soars, depending on the day. Overall though, I think I am still happy with the journey.
> 
> Have a fabulous Friday everyone! Heading to a movie tonight - going to pass over popcorn in favour for low fat frozen yogurt with raspberries. yum!



Its good to hear that your loss was able to motivate you, and you're right, a loss is a loss. What movie are you going to see?



debf said:


> Friday's QOTD:
> Yes I would say that I am happy with the way things are going. I feel any loss is way better than a gain. I'm still just as motivated. I walk on my treadmill for at least 30 min a day. I just dropped the kids off at school and it's 31 degrees. I might go for a four mile walk outside today. That would be a nice change. The treadmill is soo boring. Does anyone know a good web site to get WW points for restaurants. I'm going to Olive Garden tomorrow. I love the shrimp and aspargus risotto. One site I found said 14 points, but that seems low.
> 
> jennz!! Enjoy your day!!



Dottisweightlosszone.com is a really good website. They have points on tons of restaurants!



mrsschlep said:


> So this is the part of the challenge when I would usually quit... I went to disney last weekend... ran the half marathon . I ran the whole way this time... YAY!!! This is a huge accomplishment for me! I actually finished something that I started and didn't quit 75% of the way there as I have done with most things in my life!...because i hurt my foot during the race... although it's not as hurt as I am making it out to be in my mind... I am just using it as an excuse not to exercise! I even caught myself limping around on it the other night when it didn't really hurt that bad... what is wrong with me??? I weighed in today and am down .2 of a pound which puts me at exactly 200 lbs... there I said it out loud for all to hear, ... or read... I weigh 200 pounds... I want to be in the 100s so bad but i am holding myself back... like i am scared to continue this journey... maybe it's just laziness? Who knows... but I am ignoring it and moving on... I have missed out on 50 pages of this thread and am just jumping back in right here!!! I need to shake this funk... i hate it.
> 
> So starting today I am going to do Jillian's 30 Day Shred...for 30 days!  I always wait to start things on Mondays... but why not start today? 20 minutes a day for 30 days... I can do this... I am also going to track everything that goes in my mouth on my bodybugg... which will hopefully keep me away from the boxes and boxes of girl scout cookies sitting in my living room that we're supposed to be selling and not eating!
> 
> Thanks for the therapy session...



Congratulations on running the marathon! I'm sorry your foot is hurt. I hope it feels better. One thing I think that happens is we start to define ourselves by certain traits. It is amazing how something as simple as a haircut can affect personality. A lot of people allow their weight to be a major part of who they are mentally as well as physically. When you start to lose that weight, the way you identify yourself changes. A lot of people are scared of losing the weight, particularly if they have been overweight for a long period of time. You can do it! You can lose the weight. I bet by this time next week you will be telling us you are now in ONEderland!



mikamah said:


> I haven't gotten totally back on track the past two weeks, not planned the meals, and went out to eat a few times, but am into the exercise.  I joined the wish exercise challenge, and am more than halfway to my goal, so that I'm happy about.  Plus, I've seen a small loss-.6 last week, and .5 this week, which is really good with some of the meals I've had.  If I continued at half a pound per week, I'd lose 8 pounds this challenge, but I'm planning to be better about the eating, and hope to have some weeks with a little more loss.  I need to lose 11 pounds to reach my goal of being less than 200# again, and I think I can do it.  So, is it going as anticipated, realistically yes.  I know it's a lifestyle for me, and it is going to come off slowly, but I also know I can have a stellar week, and see a big loss too.  I am as motivated as I was 2 weeks, it's an up and down journey, but I can live with that.



You have a great attitude! You're right, this is a lifestyle change, and research has shown that the most successful dieters are the ones that treat it as a lifestyle and not a temporary fix.



corinnak said:


> Thursday QOTD: While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.
> 
> 
> I love my relentless tenacity.  I didn't even remember I had it.  My legs are pretty nice, too.
> 
> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> 
> I don't really feel like I made a resolution in this department this year.  It's more a continuation of positive lifestyle carrying over from last year.  As of today, I have hit all of last year's goals.
> 
>  I finished my 2nd half marathon in a LOT more quickly than I did my first.
>   I have lost 55 pounds!
>   I got my body fat % measured by calipers yesterday and it was 19.1%.  That is not in the "Active" range on the chart I looked at.  It is well within the "Athlete" range.
> I am wearing size 4 and size 7 jeans without a muffin top - if I get any smaller, I will need another new belt.
>   And I am barely recognizable as the same person from last year's photos (thank you jennz!!)
> 
> My weight this morning is lower than I ever anticipated getting to at this age.  I remember it as a comfortable weight from high school!!  I think it is time to move into the maintenance phase of this thing for next week.
> 
> All that being said, I am not done with myself yet.  I still have plenty of room to grow stronger, faster and healthier.  I'm continuing on with eating well, working out, training for races and being part of the Biggest Loser challenge!
> 
> A great big THANKS!  to everyone who has supported me along the way this year by sharing the journey with me.



That's a lot of wonderful progress! Congratulation on getting this far in the journey!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

MrIncrediDad said:


> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> I feel my progress is excellent, down  11lbs  total and just 18lbs from my goal! Visions of exceeding my goal dance in my head! So far I am ahead of my expectations, however feel as though there is a plateau week coming soon that will kill my motivation.
> 
> Other things that are hurting my motivation right now are 1. I miss Chinese food Thursday (DW, DD and I used to go out every Thurs. to Chinese buffet for dinner with my MIL & BIL) and I feel I am going to give in next week. Not going this week was difficult. 2. I used to have a good 5K time (sub 30mins) and after 2 weeks of running I am just not getting results .



CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SUCCESS! That is very exciting, and quick. Could you maybe do your own  version of Chinese at home? Perhaps you could find some healthier recipes? Or, if you really want to go to a Chinese buffet, research ahead of time. Choose two lower calorie options, make sure you limit your rice to one serving. Look for something with plenty of veggies and a ligther sauce. Egg drop soup is a really good choice- it is only 1 point!



lecach said:


> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> I feel great! I have lost almost 4 1/2 pounds which is more than I expected. The combination of doing WW and Wii Fit every day seems to be working. I'm just as motivated - in part because I am making progress. I have only skipped one day of working out and that was because I was sick as a dog with this nasty cold that is going around. Now if I get the Norovirus that we have at work I dont know that I will be exercising with it. It's really bad - and we have about 30 people  with it (1/2 staff and 1/2 residents of the retirement community).



That is some wonderful progress. You all are starting to sell me on the Wii fit.



tigger813 said:


> Down .4 for the week. Better than I expected! No Patriots game to get me upset this weekend but the way the Celtics have been playing? UGH!!!! I just won't watch the games!  Only .3 to 20 lbs for the two challenges I've been involved in!



Great job on the loss! 



jbm02 said:


> I am really happy with my progress and know that alot of it is due to the fact that we are all holding each oher accountable and encouraging one another here.  The first week was big for me, today less so.  But I expected that - I cut my diet soda level down to 1/7th of what I would normally drink and replaced that with water.  So it really made an impact the first week!  I am down 8 lbs in 2 weeks.  THat's HUGE for me and better than I have ever accomplished before.  The COW has really challenged me to get more veggies in - always an issue for me.  But knowing that I was working toward 2 a day helped me make better choices.  I know that the increments will get smaller as I move closer to my goal but that's okay.  I'm still moving in the right direction (and I had lots of years to put it on, it will take some time to take it off...)
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a really rough week for me too.  I had military drill on Satirday and Sunday, which played havoc with my exercise schedule (none!) and my diet (out for pizza each day).  Drove my parents to the airport on Wednesday morning, which meant that I missed my morning boot camp class.  I've been buried at work and have sacrificed my lunch work outs to completing this project I am working on (due Tuesday - thank God it's almost over!).  Funeral yesterday (another day not at the gym).  In short, it's been a mess of a week.  But I had a small loss so hopefully that means that next week can only be better...
> 
> Here's to a good week #3, everyone !!



I don't know much about military drill, but isn't that essentially a workout in and of itself? And 8 lbs in two weeks is amazing!



DisFam95 said:


> Well I'm down only 1 pound.  A little bummed but at least it's the right direction.
> 
> I have this terrible pattern that when I increase my exercise I tend to justify a bite here and there and it all adds up.  Fine for maintanence but not for loss.
> 
> PLus I still can't get away from the sweet and salty snacks.  Bought some hostess cupcakes for the kids and I had one..ok i had 2..1 in the afternoon and then grabbed another last night (after the workout).
> 
> My goal is to keep on track today w/ no extra snacks..we'll see.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Remember, a _healthy_ rate of weight loss is .5-2lbs. To lose 1 lb a week you have to have a 500 calorie per day deficit. So that is very impressive! 



NC_Tink said:


> [SIZE="4]QOTD: I am doing well, overall. I am still motivated and although I still don't necessarily like to workout, I feel it [U]is[/U] a habit that is really starting to take shape and have found that even on those days that I don't feel like doing anything -- I still manage to drag my sorry butt to the gym and get, at least, an hour's worth of exercise.
> 
> I'm down another pound this week - so I'm happy. The scale is moving in the right direction and I've now lost all of the weight that I had gained over Christmas  I'm even more excited by the fact that I've lost another inch off of my waist and a 1/2 inch off of my hips!  So, yes, I'm still motivated -- but weight loss is a motivator for me -- going down another clothing size is a motivator for me! As long as things are moving in the right direction -- I'm a happy camper!!
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That is exciting to see the inches coming off and to be losing the weight! Have you tried different kinds of working out? It sounds like you need to find something you enjoy so you are more likely to stick with it in the long term. Maybe there is an amateur sports league in your area. You could also look into classes your gym offers. I hear great things about Zumba.
> 
> [quote="lisah0711, post: 35016392"]
> Things are going pretty much as I anticipated.  I set a small goal and have met it both weeks.  I'm not setting the world on fire but I am losing, slowly, steadily.  I am very happy that the COW has exercise this go round because that is my big focus this week.  I know exercising is what I've been missing and I just have to adjust my mindset on this issue because the weight is not going without it.  I hope one day to be excited about exercise as many of you are!



Congratulations on meeting your small goal! What kind of activities do you like? How could you incorporate that into an exercise routine that will keep you motivated?



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> The first two weeks have went fairly well.   I have found some new treat type foods so I dont feel deprived.    I am happy that I have started exercising again.   With the weather breaking down here and staying on my points and exercising it has kept me pretty well motivated.  I am a little disappointed thay the P90X was a bit to much for me but I have been waking 40min per day ( a little over 2 miles) but I will work this back up to where I had it way back when.
> 
> I have found that if I book a dinner or lunch at the park and plan out my splurge it gives me something to look forward to and I can do it and stay on program.   So that was a long winded I am still going strong!!  I have 7.5 pounds off in 2 weeks.   I think that is pretty darn motivating!!



Planning a little splurge is a great idea! Research has shown that when people feel deprived they are less likely to stick with a program. And it's obviously working.



pjlla said:


> I ran a new personal best time for my 5K this morning.  Not a stunning time, but a personal best for me.  I have been talking to one of the trainers at the Y and she has helped me a lot!  She loaned me some books on running and told me where to go to buy new running shoes (which I STILL haven't done!).  But I finished my 5K (on the TM) strong this morning and I know I could have kept going if I had the time.  I'm hoping to achieve a time under 30 minutes by the time this BL challenge is done.  Today's run was a 32:14, so I know I can do it!
> 
> I'm off to PM my weight to LuvBaloo.... don't forget to do that everyone!.....P



Good job on posting a new personal best. That is awesome!



RutgersAlum said:


> QOTD:  First two weeks going well, down about 6lbs, can't complain about that, I'm glad I haven't lost motivation yet.  Tracking what I eat @ SparkPeople has helped me tremendously.
> 
> Good luck all of us!
> Michele/Rutgers



Another great weight loss! Congrats!



wezee said:


> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> I feel really good about my progress so far.  The first week I lost 3lbs. and this week 1lb..  I splurged a little last weekend and had to work really hard this week to earn that 1lb. loss.  I actually think I am more motivated, thanks to all of you. I have stepped up my exercise time and monitored my food intake more closely.  Just knowing that I have to post my weight every Friday is a great weight loss incentive.
> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy weigh-in day!!



Congratulations on the weight loss and way to stay motivated.



kimwim8 said:


> QOTD: I think I'm doing well so far. I've lost 5.8 over the last 2 weeks, which is more than I expected...considering I haven't decided on following a specific "plan" yet. I've been following bits & pieces of several plans and working out some. I guess it's better than the way I was a few weeks ago, right?
> 
> I'm highly motivated, I admit, by my upcoming vacation...so I just hope when I return from said vacation that I'll continue to be motivated. Maybe the fact that the house I just bought has a pool and I'll be spending more time in a bathing suit this summer will help....



That does sound like something to look forward to. Could you maybe buy a cute bathing suit and hang it up in your room to help yourself stay motivated (or choose one from a catalogue and put the picture up?)



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm down 0.6 this week, which makes 1 pound total for this challenge. I know exactly why this was my result, and I know what I need to do to improve for next week.
> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> I thought my weight loss would go more quickly. I gained 3 pounds over the holidays and thought they would come off easily, as they usually do for me after a little splurge week or two. I'm on plan with exercise and doing okay on food (not perfect, but ok). Weight loss wasn't really a New Year's thing for me, it's more continuing last year's resolution. LOL I'm just as motivated as I was 2 weeks ago. Of course there are bad days, where even a short run feels like a chore and denying myself a big dessert feels like torture. But the good days still feel awesome. Achieving a new time or distance in my run, having a great healthy food day, etc. That, my smaller clothes, and the compliments I've received really keep me going.



Remember- a safe rate is .5-2 lbs a week, we are definitely doing a marathon, not a sprint! Good job with the weight loss.



Peace.love.mickey said:


> *QOTD=Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*
> 
> I feel pumped!  I have lost a bit over 5 lbs in 2 weeks, yes, I could have lost more, but I am not going hard core, more taking it easy and making better choices.  I feel I am even MORE motivated then I was 2 weeks ago.  Once I start losing some, it really kicks me into high gear!



5 lbs in two weeks is wonderful! And I love that you are more motivated now than the beginning of the year!



A Litle Pixie Dust said:


> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> Well..after over a month of staying the exact same weight..I was losing my motivation quickly! I didn't go to the 2 WW Christmas and New Years Weekend.. I knew I was the same weight and just gave in I think. I got myself to go back on the 9th to my WW meeting to see if I could get a little motivation. It must have worked because this week I am finally down 3.4 pounds  The first loss I have seen besides a .4.
> 
> So I guess I am a little more motivated then on January 1st. I am down 13.7 since I started in October... I'm a little nervous for the next 2 weeks..my birthday and my daughter's and everyone wants to take us out to eat!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! Have a wonderful weekend!



GREAT JOB with the weight loss! It is so hard to get back on track after the holidays. I know you'll do great during the birthdays!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

tea pot said:


> OK Friday weight in day and I'm up 1 lb  (new scale) I actually weigh myself yesterday and at that point I had stayed the same (old scale) and was a little disappointed that was when I went out and bought the pedometer,new scale and BL DVD. This just may be the dreaded week 2    I loss 6lbs last week so 5 over the past two I'll take.
> 
> What Do We Do?   We just Keep On Swimming



The 1 lb could be the new scale, water weight, different  clothes, etc. It is not uncommont to fluctuate by a few pounds during the same day. You have a great attitude about it and I bet next week you will be telling us about a loss!



happysmyly said:


> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> I would have to say that I am a bit more motivated than I was on January 1.  My BP is down to almost 'normal' for me (it was high and I was having anxiety attacks that were getting a bit scary for me).  My resting heart rate is down to almost 'normal' for me   And when I started this my BMI was 42.7 and this morning it's at 41   I am only 4 lbs from what is my lowest weight in the past 5 years so I know I'll reach that before this BL challenge is over--so all of those are great motivators for me.
> 
> Exercise with no facilities anywhere close is hard for me - way too easy to make excuses--which is why I'm gonna get the WATP and will do it daily (well, not Sunday)--and with adding that I will know, even when I hit the points of no weight loss, that I am adding health and strength and years to my life (or life to my years--depending on how you look at it).  Since I have written it here - I will do it and I thank you for the accountability that I feel as part of this group--even though I only 'know' one of you on here--a huge TY to my sister who encouraged me to start this
> 
> Have a fabulously Disney or magic filled weekend!
> Liz



How exciting to being that close to a low weight! And you are truly seeing the benefits in your health numbers. That is why we are here! Keep it up!



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? *
> 
> I feel great so far!!  I am more motivated now that I was on Jan 1. I look forward to working out every day and I look forward to learning new things about myself as I go.
> 
> I am down 2 pounds this week. I have really noticed a difference in how my pants fit the past few days. My husband keeps telling me how great I look and yesterday when I looked in the mirror, I noticed a different person looking back.
> 
> I need to run to the grocery store for an unscheduled shopping trip. My step-daughter is coming today. She only eats pizza, hot dogs and chicken fingers. I need to go stock up on her necessities. While I am there I might get some Skinny Cow's for myself!



It's so awesome to be seeing the results for yourself- and for other to see it as well. Great job!



50sjayne said:


> Maintained this week. That's fine. I have a cold so just working on kicking that. Hey I got an email today from Borders BOGO 1/2 off certain titles- a lot of weight loss/fitness books.//http://www.borders.com/online/store/ListView_resolutionbogo?cmpid=SA_20100115_1
> I got 2 of Jillians books--master your metabolism and winning by losing for $25 something total after using 2 codes off of retailmenot http://www.retailmenot.com/view/borders.com
> and free shipping. Been waiting for some kind of good sale on her books. Gonna go see The Lovely Bones today.



Thank you for posting those books. Tell us how the Lovely Bones movie is! I hope your cold gets better soon.



lovedvc said:


> I'm down 4 lbs this morning.  I can't believe I've lost 7.9 lbs in the first two weeks.  I don't expect to see such a big loss next week.  It may only be 1 lb. but I'll take whatever I can get.
> 
> My shoulder is on the mend.  The doctor offered me a cortisone shot so I took it.  I'll be able to do light weights next week and feel like myself again.



AMAZING! I bet you'll be excited to do the weights, that has to suck when you can't work out like you want to.



heatherlynn444 said:


> I maintained this week but considering I was in disney and ran the half and ate SO MUCH food, I am just so happy I didn't gain!



Good job running the half and being at Disney without gaining weight! That's a success in my book!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I'm still feeling very motivated!  I'm so proud of myself that I've tracked every bite I've put in my mouth for the last two weeks -- even those marshmallows last night that put me over my caloric limit for the very first day of this challenge.  I've noticed I've been getting some stronger cravings, so I'm going to need to work some treats in so I don't get a backlash effect and gorge.  I don't feel like I'm going to gorge right now, but my past experience tells me that any feelings of deprivation in me only last for so long.
> 
> I'm down 10.5 pounds so far.  I know I stayed strong and OP this last week, but even so, I didn't anticipate anything more than a one to two pound loss.  I too have the sickness of weighing myself every morning  and I didn't see a movement on the scale for five days after the first weigh in and then it dropped Wednesday, dropped yesterday (Thursday) and held that weight for today's weigh in.    We won't be home the next few mornings, so I won't be able to weigh myself.  I'm going to keep up my eating plan and excercise plan while we're gone this weekend and I'll be happy just to see a maintanance weight on my next weigh in on Tuesday morning.  Because 10.5 seems too good to be true!



10.5 is wonderful! Keep up the good work.



MelanieC said:


> My progress is good so far (3.8 down).  I was hoping for 2 pounds a week, so It's about right on par.  My motivation did dip this second week and I had a hard time rebounding from the weekend.  Today hasn't been good, because I allowed myself a splurge day.  I think I need to re-read the first half of the Spark book and get motivated and excited again.  I really want to get going where I feel like I'm on a path that feels like a loss.  I've been hovering around the same area, losing and gaining and I'm still about 8-10 pounds heavier than I was at the beginning of August last year.  I can do this, I just have to keep my head in the game!
> 
> 
> Also - I finally am going to therapy for my shoulder this afternoon.  I've had problems for years now and they usually just dismiss it and say nothing is wrong.  Also if the PT doesn't work, they are going to do an MRI.  It's been so bad lately that I can't even put my arm behind my back and last night and today even not moving it and keeping it close to my side I was having new pains running down the side of my arm when I moved it forward.  It's been affecting simple things like turing the steering wheel, buckling my seatbelt, opening doors and holding it open for someone else (mostly the holding it open behind me), un-hooking my bra (hope that isn't TMI), but stuff like that.  I'm so excited that maybe things will start to get better and I can talk to the PT about what kind of exercise is ok.  I sure hope my yoga hasn't been the cause of it being so much worse this year.  It usually gets bad in the winter, but it's never affected my Range of motion before.  Wish me luck this afternoon!




Good job on the loss Melanie! It's nice to finally be getting some relief for your shoulder. 



beansf said:


> *QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress on your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*
> 
> Well, the first two weeks have been pretty good, up until yesterday. I came home from my doctors appt. and snacked more than I should have. I was having a pity party, complete with refreshments.
> 
> I found out Wednesday night that I will have to wait a month (rather than the 2 weeks I had first been told) to have a dental process I have been working on completed (bone graft/implant). It has been almost 14 months so far and I am just about running out of patience.
> 
> Yesterday, I was diagnosed with a pinched nerve in my neck. I am taking drugs for it now and hope it will get better soon. It has been bugging me since before Christmas.
> 
> I want to say that I am as motivated as I was on January 1, but I am still reeling from messing up yesterday.  I am hoping after a couple of days I will be able to turn it around and feel more motivated. In any case, I am going to try to work through the slump I feel I am in.



 I hope that you feel better. It is hard to maintain our focus when you get bad news. I hope that you are able to get some much needed R&R this weekend.



Colleen27 said:


> I was down 2.8 for the week one weigh-in but never did get online to report, and I'm back up to exactly where I started this week. I'm not worried over it, though, because it is TOM for me and I usually gain around 4-5lbs that comes right back off over the course of the week. Using the Wii Fit has really helped me see and understand those natural weight fluctuations, so I don't get so discouraged by a bad weigh-in once a month the way I used to.
> 
> As far as sticking to my plans, I'm doing okay. Only one meal out in two weeks, ...
> I'm still fighting the last of a lingering cough so I've been less than motivated about exercise, but I've gotten in an hour of free step the last few days while watching BL season 8 and the season 9 premiere on demand. I think I need to make that a habit. A half-hour just doesn't feel like much of a workout any more.



Isn't being a woman just lovely? Congratulations on yoru weight loss last week! And what a great job with your workout. I hope your cough goes away soon.



Leader of the Club said:


> I'm down 1 pound this week. So far, my grand plan is working. I signed my DS5 up for classes at the Y three mornings a week so I have to get up and take him. And since I'm there, I may as well work out a bit, right? I have discovered that if I read while I am on the treadmill I can walk faster, further and longer. I have a very sort attention span and get bored with it really fast otherwise.
> 
> I got out the Wii Fit that has been sitting dormant for about seven months and I play about an hour a day on that. I lost one of the feet for the Wii Fit Balance board so the weight is totally off and it is weighing me about 30 pounds lighter than I am!  I need to find replacement feet somewhere. We went out and bought the Just Dance game and it is HARD and fun and funny. It really gives you an aerobic workout!



I like how you are using your son to motivate yourself to work out. What a great way to make sure you are getting your wokr out in. Kudos to you for reading on the treadmill. I have never been able to do it. And congrats on the loss!



LuvBaloo said:


> Feeling pretty good.  Week 1 was a small gain, because I wasn't eating well enough.  Week 2 is a good loss (4.6lbs) and I'm done a little from where I was at the end of BL8   Feeling motivated.  DH has decided not to wait for me to reach goal to plan a trip to Vegas, so now we're planning to go this spring break.



Good job with the weight loss! And have fun in Vegas over spring break!



			
				jenanderson said:
			
		

> Finally, someone was looking for a website that lists restaurants and I haven't seen anyone else post about it (maybe I missed it)...but this is what I use....
> 
> http://www.dwlz.com/restaurants.html
> 
> *Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? *
> 
> If I look back on the past 2 weeks, I feel really good about things.  I have lost 8.5 pounds, have discovered healthier eating habits and am exercising every day (sometimes 2 times a day).
> 
> It is not going how I anticipated.  I have been amazed at how tired I am.  I know part of it is just all that is going on in my life, but I am sure much of it is due to the fact that I am exercising a lot!  I know that is suppose to make you feel energized (and I do after I exercise) but I think it is also wearing me out a bit.  I am also a bit surprised at how the scale is working.  At one point this week, it would not move at all.  Yet when I look at the week as a whole, I lost 5 pounds - it did not feel like I lost anything.  I need to learn how to not weigh myself every day...or if I do weigh myself every day to accept when the scale doesn't move.
> 
> I would say that I am almost more motivated at this point.  When I started, I did really want to lose weight but now that the weight is coming off and I am working so hard...I want it even more.  I can see results on the scale and I have a goal.  I am so focused on reaching my goal of losing weight and getting fit.  I am hoping that the motivation stays high!



Great job on the weight loss. I am sorry you are feeling so tired. HOpefully you can get your energy back.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Nicholfamily5 said:


> I had an amazing week! I started weight watchers with the girls at work on Monday, and that with exercising more I lost 6.5 pounds!
> 
> Here I was thinking I could never get this counting points thing to work, and I nearly gave up today. I know I won't see this probably ever again, but I am going to enjoy it tonight!
> 
> Great job to everyone this week!



Great job on the weight loss! And good job on sticking with the points counting.



tigger813 said:


> Thanks everyone for the get well wishes for DD1. She's doing better but if she gets up too fast she moans! She will be sore for a few days!
> 
> Did the 30 minutes of step on the EA Sports Active. Love that!
> 
> We ended of ordering subs for us and pizza for the girls and onion rings for all as the ground turkey was still frozen. We also had raspberry mudslides! I will try and not drink anymore all weekend! I will get my workouts in no matter what.
> 
> Catching up on all we taped last night and throughout the week. Going to thoroughly clean out our storage room and laundry room tomorrow and take a ton of stuff to the dump!
> 
> Have a great night!



I'm glad your DD is feeling better.



Riverhill said:


> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> Yes I am still motivated. I'm just not taking all the steps to get to my goal. I think this weeks COW will help a lot.  I'm all most done with training for my new job so there will be less stress within the next few weeks. If I can relieve stress and get over my hatred of the cold Michigan winter I'll be on my way to success.



It's hard to workout when the weather is so cold. Is there something you can do indside? 




my3princes said:


> I maintained this week, but I expected a gain.  I haven't felt well at all this week plus it is TOM.  I think that it is one and the same, but much worse than ever before.  In any event I haven't been very active so maintaining is awesome.
> 
> Looking back over the last 2 weeks.  I've stayed OP without any screw ups so I guess that is positive.  I've been on the journey for nearly 6 years now and since I'm still dedicated I guess all is good.  We've been working on our trip planning for this summer so that adds motivation for sure.  I also volunteered at school today and 3 different people commented on how good I look so that was some great positive reinforcement



I hope you're feeling better soon. It's great that people aer giving you that kind of positive reinforcement.



tmfranlk said:


> Good evening everyone! Seems to have not been my week as far as getting on the computer goes. It shows too as I had a hard time staying OP this week too. Food wasn't bad, but exercise motivation was almost nil. I did try a dance from my new Dancing with the Stars video (thanks to a Target sales and a coupon) and man did it kick my rear. DD and I managed one dance, but it was definitely a work out. I got a WiiFit workout in a few days later, but that was it for me. In all, I had a modest loss, but then didn't work for anything more. Next week though, I'm going to find myself back here more and see that scale move, move, move...gotta get back to those 100s! With a little effort, this will be the week.



I'm sorry you had a rough week, and it's great that you lost. Good luck getting back on track. you can do it!



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Ugh!!
> 
> Ok reason for me not weighing in yet: I used two scales.  I got one at home that is digital and one at school that is nob.  Well I weighed before school this week at home and it said I hadn't lost anything.  I get to school and weigh a couple of days later and it says I lost at least 2lbs.  I'm estatic.  I come home yesturday and then weigh this morning and it says I haven't lost anything!!  I'm upset with the stupid things.
> 
> Ugh!!



Fidn one scale and stick with it. You want to be concerned with the direction of change and it ca nbe hard to do that when using all different scales.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

*Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*

I am so glad this week is over. It has been a challenging week at school. Somebody from our alternate behavioral school came to observe one of my kids to give us suggestions. Found out we are doing everything right, which is good. But it also means there were no suggestions either. Of course my para quit, although two of the subs that have been in my room have expressed interest! Hallelujah! 

Tomorrow I have the leadership luncheon at Worlds of Fun, it's going to be our rehire party as well. I can't wait to find out my location this year. I'm going to weigh in tomorrow.

Friday QOTD: I think motivation is the same- i want to do it but am having trouble doing it. I just need to take this 3 day weekend and get caught up on all the stuff I need to do,  I think that is my biggest problem right now. My school is starting a "largest loser" competition this coming week and I think that will really be motivating!

Saturday QOTD: I am definitely a spunky person who loves to read. I love to dance and play just about any sport (although dance is the only one I am good at). I love animals and children. I also love to sing and perform. That will stay the same no matter what happens. I think losing the weight will make me more confident. I would love to get out of the triple digits. It seems like that is when it really started for me. I'm very short, so for the longest time I was less than 100 lbs. I could be 95 and still be in a healthy BMI with some wiggle room. I hate seeing three numbers on the scale . I also used to wear a size 0 and this was before vanity sizing. I will be glad to get back into single digit sizes. I don't think I realized how much I defined myself by my weight, but it's not the only thing that defines me and I'm not going to let it be.


----------



## jennz

Thank you SO MUCH for all of my birthday wishes and the fancy "happy birthdays"  you guys just made my day that much better!    And I'll take all the virtual hugs I can get.    I ended up with a great day, dh and I snuck out to see a movie, dd seemed to be feeling better...unfortunately she got worse during the night, poor girl...

Mazie how great that your DH not only noticed your loss but told you that you look great!  woo hoo!!




Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*
> 
> Great question! My short answer:   The same...mom, wife, friendly, helpful, different...more self confidence, more energy!


----------



## my3princes

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Ugh!!
> 
> Ok reason for me not weighing in yet: I used two scales.  I got one at home that is digital and one at school that is nob.  Well I weighed before school this week at home and it said I hadn't lost anything.  I get to school and weigh a couple of days later and it says I lost at least 2lbs.  I'm estatic.  I come home yesturday and then weigh this morning and it says I haven't lost anything!!  I'm upset with the stupid things.
> 
> Ugh!!



QOTD:  What defines me as a person?  I would have to say that being a good wife and mother are high on my list.  I also give 100% to whatever I committ to do.  Organizations love to have lead committees etc as they know that I will deliver above expectations.  The same goes for my house and family.  I also LOVE to travel.  My ideal career would allow me to travel the world, and let me take my family with me.


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Congratulations to those of you that had losses this week!  And those that maintained...that's great too.  Those of us that GAINED this week, well I'm not letting it get me down or stopping me from going on!  I did much better with exercise this week - a couple of days walking, a day of WATP and a wii Fitness Coach workout.  Now if I can get back to tracking those calories and keeping my total down I'll be doing great!

Having a bowling party today for DD now 6, then an afternoon of moving my DD18 in to her dorm room.  Will be a busy day but I need that to keep me from snacking.  3 day weekend for us so maybe I can get a plan for the weeks meals and exercise.

Hope everyone has a fabulous week!  

♥Theresa


----------



## tigger813

Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?

I am a wife and mother most! They are my world and they make me who I am. That wouldn't and hasn't changed with the 40 lbs I've lost since last Christmas. I have more energy and am happier with myself. I have learned to not get frustrated with this journey. I've learned that there will be good weeks and bad weeks and I learn from the mistakes that I've made each week.

Just made pancakes for breakfast! Tasted too doughy for me. Fell asleep watching Doubt last night though I was enjoying it. I was just exhausted from getting up early everyday to workout. I didn't get in any extra workouts last night so I'm probably up this morning from the drink and sub and onion rings. I'll work out later when we take a break from thoroughly cleaning out the storage room and laundry room. Guess I'll be taking my village down too today since that will help with the reorganization of the storage room.

Time to get moving as this will be an all day job!


----------



## corinnak

Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?

This is actually a question I have been grappling with since I declared myself at Goal yesterday.  Who am I when I don't have weight to lose?  It has been one of the defining characteristics of my adult life:  whatever else I may be, I've always been a person who was carrying more weight than she wanted to.  A person who wanted to lose but found it overwhelming.  It was not something I would have said was important to me, but now that it's gone, and for the first time in 10 years, I can say "I don't actually want to lose 10 pounds," I am not quite sure what to do with that extra space.  I don't think I realized how much I defined myself as "someone with weight to lose" and more recently as "someone losing weight."  

Here's some things that have changed:  I no longer feel a need to lie about my weight.  I have clothes I am happy to wear and that (I believe) look fairly nice on me.  I am so much faster and stronger and resliant in my running - it's even more fun than before!  And while it's not a big problem or even a daily occurrence, I do get the occasional comment, look or circumstance that makes me think that I am indeed attractive to men other than my husband, as I had feared, deep down, I would be.  I think my kids are proud of me.

Some things that have not changed:  My dedication to my husband is strong enough that I am able to be OK with a little minor-league appreciation from others.  I am still a runner.  I still have a problem with food and I still have to pay attention to what I am eating, and I always will.  My kids and my husband and even the dog love me just the same regardless of my size.


----------



## ShortyNBug

Good morning.  Been so busy I hav no idea what's even going on here.  Today I'm going to do a workout quick and then homework, homework, homework ALL DAY!  Oh, and sometime today or tomorrow I have to finish up my agenda for my girl scout meeting Tuesday.  Feeling a little stressed!

I did lose 1.8 again this week bringing me to a 20.2 loss since Sept.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

*Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
*

I think what defines me as a person is the different roles I play in the game called life.  LOL.   Ok I am a dork.  But I do  mean that in this sense:
I am a mom and wife and I love this about me.   I love voluntering in the classrooom and making sure dinner is on the table every night.   I love that my husband has moved me to paradise and I can focus on being a mom and not have to work if I dont want to.   I do miss being a nurse though.   That is something that defined me.   Days when DS is in preschool I feel kind of  a tug to go get a job it is part of who you are.   The other thing that defines me is my Disneyness.   I love the parks, planningA trips, just soaking in the atmosphere.   I go over to the parks some days and just people watch and wander the world showcase never getting on a ride just enjoying the sites, sounds and smells of the world.   Above all I love my compassion for people.   I guess this is what makes me who I am.  Mommy, wife, nurse, friend whatever it may be.

I have lost all the weight before and it didnt change who I was.   I just had one less thing on my plate.   So it would be nice to just focus on maintaining and cutting calories but that is not where I am at right now.  I have come to realize this is a journey not a quick fix.   

Sorry to be so long winded but I have thought about this alot.  Can you tell. he he he.


----------



## lisah0711

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Congratulations on meeting your small goal! What kind of activities do you like? How could you incorporate that into an exercise routine that will keep you motivated?



I have to admit, Jessi, that I really don't like exercising at all -- never have.  I don't say "never will" anymore so that is progress.    The best thing about exercise to me is being done!    But I do like to take care of my house and yard and do things with my family so whatever I end up doing exercise wise will have activity and well as plain old exercise.  I keep trying different things and am getting closer.  That is why I like to hear what other people do. 

Thanks for coaching this week!  You're doing a great job.    I hope that you get the position that you want at Worlds of Fun today.  

jennz, glad that you had a good birthday and hope your DD feels better soon!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*



I have to agree with jenn's answer on this one.  I will still be myself, wife, mom, daughter, lawyer, volunteer, happy, friendly, strong.  But I will be better because I will be healthier, have more energy and confidence.  I'll be a better piano player, too, because by then I'll have another year under my belt.  It would be fun to be a good piano player by the time I reach goal!  



3_disprincesses said:


> Congratulations to those of you that had losses this week!  And those that maintained...that's great too.  Those of us that GAINED this week, well I'm not letting it get me down or stopping me from going on!  I did much better with exercise this week - a couple of days walking, a day of WATP and a wii Fitness Coach workout.  Now if I can get back to tracking those calories and keeping my total down I'll be doing great!



Good job!  Maintaining is terribly underrated but it beats a gain in my book anytime!  



corinnak said:


> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> 
> This is actually a question I have been grappling with since I declared myself at Goal yesterday.  Who am I when I don't have weight to lose?  It has been one of the defining characteristics of my adult life:  whatever else I may be, I've always been a person who was carrying more weight than she wanted to.  A person who wanted to lose but found it overwhelming.  It was not something I would have said was important to me, but now that it's gone, and for the first time in 10 years, I can say "I don't actually want to lose 10 pounds," I am not quite sure what to do with that extra space.  I don't think I realized how much I defined myself as "someone with weight to lose" and more recently as "someone losing weight."
> 
> Here's some things that have changed:  I no longer feel a need to lie about my weight.  I have clothes I am happy to wear and that (I believe) look fairly nice on me.  I am so much faster and stronger and resliant in my running - it's even more fun than before!  And while it's not a big problem or even a daily occurrence, I do get the occasional comment, look or circumstance that makes me think that I am indeed attractive to men other than my husband, as I had feared, deep down, I would be.  I think my kids are proud of me.
> 
> Some things that have not changed:  My dedication to my husband is strong enough that I am able to be OK with a little minor-league appreciation from others.  I am still a runner.  I still have a problem with food and I still have to pay attention to what I am eating, and I always will.  My kids and my husband and even the dog love me just the same regardless of my size.



, corinnak, you're still on your journey, it's just that the scenery changed a bit.  The road still has bumps and hills and curves.  But you've changed so they aren't as hard to deal with as they were earlier in the journey.  And you still have all the people who were with you before to help you as your journey continues.  You may end up someplace you never expected!  Who knows?  But you have to admit that the journey is just a little more fun and exciting thanks to all your hard work and what you've learned about yourself!  Can't wait to hear what happens next!


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I'd still be helping my sister plan her wedding, getting ready to be a maid-of-honor, and being very busy. I'd still be working and loving my job and trying my best to be a helpful daughter. On that note, if I lost all the weight I need to lose, I'd get a lot less grief from my mother. Thanks for letting me vent.

Gained a lot this week-not even sure what my weight is as the receptionist at WW didn't record it in my book. I just know part of it since I saw her write part of it down. I was expecting a gain as I went on like 8 binges in 5 days. This week, my goals are to get in all 4 COWs daily and to avoid bingeing. And, I'll probably only aim for the 20 min. of exercise, and not more. I really want to focus on having a binge-free week. Again, thanks for letting me vent.

Have a great week everyone and congrads to all who lost and maintained!


----------



## Leader of the Club

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD:  I really want to focus on having a binge-free week. Again, thanks for letting me vent.



One thing that helps keep me from binging is just reading the nutrition info on the package. I was at the gas station yesterday and the chips looked so yummy. I looked at the back and had to decide if those calories were worth it to me at that time and what I would have to do to burn off those junk calories. I decided that I wasn't hungry and those chips were not worth the extra two miles I'd have to walk to burn them off.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?

Wow!  What a big question for a Saturday morning!  Mother and teacher, those are the most important roles in my life.  Certainly not housekeeper.  LOL.  Everything in my life would be the same.  I just might feel better both physically and emotionally.  I could be a better mother and a better teacher.  I would certainly shop for clothes more and probably take more care about my appearance.  I seem to not care about my appearance as much when I am overweight.


----------



## mikamah

Jessi- you are doing great as coach, and your qotds are really making me think and reflect on my life, where I've been, and where I'm heading. Thank you.


Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*


First and foremost, I am a mom, and that is the most important and rewarding part of my life, but there were 37 years that i was not a mom and so many parts of those years are still interspersed in my personality.  I am a nurse, I'm friendly, compassionate, helpful and fun-loving.  Last year I would have said, I'm a daughter too, but since I lost my mom, my whole family dynamic has changed, and so I am a sister, one who tries to support and keep us all close, and be there for everyone, but also am trying to take care of myself.  All these things would be the same about me if I were at a goal weight, but I would be thinner.  I think I would feel less self-conscious about my appearance, nor worried if my rolls/muffintops are showing, more selfconfident.  Maybe I'd be one of those single mom's who goes out on a date once in a while.  I did date a little about 3 years ago, when I was 25 pounds lighter.  As the weight comes off, I do find myself feeling more self-confident, and flirtatious.  It's good to look inward once in a while, and see all the positives in my life, but it's hard at the same time to think about it all. 

Thanks for listening.  I don't know what I'd do without you all.  
Now I'm going to shut this computer down and get back to being a mom.  Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Rose&Mike

mrsschlep said:


> So this is the part of the challenge when I would usually quit... I went to disney last weekend... ran the half marathon . I ran the whole way this time... YAY!!! This is a huge accomplishment for me! I actually finished something that I started and didn't quit 75% of the way there as I have done with most things in my life! I mentally talked myself into running for 13 miles without stopping to walk once... walking was just simply not an option. I really think that finishing that race is going to help me to finish this whole weight loss battle once and for all... 3 years ago I was down 40 lbs and only 16 lbs away from my ultimate goal when i threw in the towel and gained it all back. I'm trying to figure out why I feel I'm not worth it when I get so close to something,  I get scared and run the other way....  Anyway it was freezing and Disney wasn't feeling very magical this trip  I feel like I need a do-over... So typical of me I came home and stopped tracking my food and haven't worked out at all because i hurt my foot during the race... although it's not as hurt as I am making it out to be in my mind... I am just using it as an excuse not to exercise! I even caught myself limping around on it the other night when it didn't really hurt that bad... what is wrong with me??? I weighed in today and am down .2 of a pound which puts me at exactly 200 lbs... there I said it out loud for all to hear, ... or read... I weigh 200 pounds... I want to be in the 100s so bad but i am holding myself back... like i am scared to continue this journey... maybe it's just laziness? Who knows... but I am ignoring it and moving on... I have missed out on 50 pages of this thread and am just jumping back in right here!!! I need to shake this funk... i hate it.
> 
> So starting today I am going to do Jillian's 30 Day Shred...for 30 days!  I always wait to start things on Mondays... but why not start today? 20 minutes a day for 30 days... I can do this... I am also going to track everything that goes in my mouth on my bodybugg... which will hopefully keep me away from the boxes and boxes of girl scout cookies sitting in my living room that we're supposed to be selling and not eating!
> 
> Thanks for the therapy session...



I have a bunch of pages to catch up on.  to everyone who is having a rough week.

MrsSchlep--I wanted to say I really identified with your post. First of all, good for you for running the whole half marathon. That is awesome. I have run on and off for years, and have always wanted to run a half marathon, but never make it past about 5-7 miles in my training before I stop. 

Looking back on my life there are lots of things that I have finished, but there are so many things that I have quit. I would really like to figure out what is going on in my brain that makes it so easy to quit. I think I just haven't told myself enough yet that I am worth finishing, worth being healthy. And I know that in the past when I was at a good weight I still was not happy with it, and the negative messages kept coming. So, I'm working on the messages that float around in my brain, and I know I can finish the challenge and keep working towards my goals. We just need to tell ourselves that we are worth it!

Anyhow,  to you. I know you can finish! Hang in there.


----------



## donac

Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?

What a question for a Saturday.  .

I have been a mother for 25 years and in a way that is almost over since the guys are almost 25 and 20.  I know you never stop being a mother but it is not as hands on as it once was.

I have been a wife for almost 32 years and God willing that is not going anywhere soon.  But I do know that life changes in a second.

I have been a math teachers for almost 33 years but I have been tutoring people in math since I was a freshman in high school and I tutored a friend in homeroom.  

After I lose weight I will still be all those things but maybe this is why I am having such a hard time about my dh talking about retirement.  This is something I have to start to think about.  In May I can officially retire and I have been hesitant to think about it.  I am not going to retire this year but dh wants to go in 4 years and I keep think NO.  This question has me questioning why I have been resistant.  

Thanks for the great question.  It definitely has given me something to think about.


Ds2 comes home from Africa today.  I just checked his flight from London.  He flies to Charlotte NC and then changes planes to fly to Philla.  The plane from London is then going to Orlando.  I bet he wishes he was staying on to Orlando.  He told me he can't wait to go back.  We will pick him up at the airport tonight and then drive back home (past his college).  Tomorrow he leaves for college for the spring semester.  He has most of his stuff packed.  I just went to the grocery store to get him a few things for his kitchen.  I can'tt wait till he gets home but I wish he wasn't going back for another week so we can find out about his trip. Ds is a slow story teller.

Have a great day everyone.  

How is everyone doing on the COW3?  If anyone has any COW2 points please pm them to me.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Happy Belated B-Day Jennz

Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?

I have been struggling with the what defines you as a person question for months now. I was a mostly SAHM for so many years, and now we're mostly empty-nesters. This fall I went back to work, and I love it. So I guess that would still be the same. But I feel like I have no idea who I am right now anyhow. DH and I talk about this a lot--what we want to be when we grow up.. I will still be a wife, a friend,and a Mom,--though that's a very part-time job at this point. I want to find somewhere else to volunteer on the days I'm not working. So that would be the same.

I guess what I want to be different is I want to be thought of (think of myself) as someone who cares about their appearance. Who actually takes the time to put makeup on and fix her hair when she goes out. Who wears cute clothes. When I'm carrying the extra pounds I don't feel good about myself, and I quit trying. I am working on that, and I'm tring to incorporate those attitudes into my daily life and not just wait for some magical number on the scale to decide I'm worth making the effort. 

Thanks for the interesting question!


----------



## my3princes

I'm reading a lot of comments about how when we are heavy we stop taking the time to primp ourselves.  I definitely fit into that category.  When I was 200 lbs I couldn't have cared less what I looked like and looking back now, the photos of me "dressed up" were what most people wear on a daily basis.  One of the biggest self esteem boosters that I found was to go to the mall and have someone show me how to properly apply makeup and what colors work best for me.  Just that one change made so much difference for me.  Since that time I found Bare Minerals products and knocked it up a notch.  I now rarely have a day where I don't wear at least minimal make up (mascara is a must) and I find that wearing some sort of heel makes me feel sexier than just wearing flats or sneakers.  I also went from long hair which I wore pulled back all of the time to a cut short cut that takes literally 5 minutes to go from wet to done.  So while I look like I spend a lot of time on myself in the morning, the reality is that I can get up and be out the door completely made up and feeling fabulous in under 30 minutes.  That is probably no more time than I spent before.


----------



## pjlla

heatherlynn444 said:


> I maintained this week but considering I was in disney and ran the half and ate SO MUCH food, I am just so happy I didn't gain!



Nice job on the 1/2!  Was it your first?  




beansf said:


> *QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress on your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*
> 
> Well, the first two weeks have been pretty good, up until yesterday. I came home from my doctors appt. and snacked more than I should have. I was having a pity party, complete with refreshments.
> 
> I found out Wednesday night that I will have to wait a month (rather than the 2 weeks I had first been told) to have a dental process I have been working on completed (bone graft/implant). It has been almost 14 months so far and I am just about running out of patience.
> 
> Yesterday, I was diagnosed with a pinched nerve in my neck. I am taking drugs for it now and hope it will get better soon. It has been bugging me since before Christmas.
> 
> I want to say that I am as motivated as I was on January 1, but I am still reeling from messing up yesterday.  I am hoping after a couple of days I will be able to turn it around and feel more motivated. In any case, I am going to try to work through the slump I feel I am in.



Find something to comfort you OTHER than food!  Rent a movie and snuggle in for an afternoon... or take some time to indulge in a hobby that you really like (for me that would be scrapbooking)..... or have a long warm bath and a read a book!    Sorry things have been so messed up for you lately.  Hopefully it will all get cleared up quickly for both your mouth and your neck.  Maybe by spring things will be back to normal!??  



Colleen27 said:


> I'm still fighting the last of a lingering cough so I've been less than motivated about exercise, but I've gotten in an hour of free step the last few days while watching BL season 8 and the season 9 premiere on demand. I think I need to make that a habit. *A half-hour just doesn't feel like much of a workout any more.*



Isn't it amazing how that happens?  A few years ago, if I did 30 minutes of exercise twice a week, I thought I was doing GREAT.  Now I don't even consider 30 minutes a day EVERY DAY enough.  In fact, 30 minutes is now almost an "off" day and 45-60 minutes is a light to average day.  WAY TO GO on making the exercise a regular part of your life!!



LuvBaloo said:


> Feeling pretty good.  Week 1 was a small gain, because I wasn't eating well enough.  Week 2 is a good loss (4.6lbs) and I'm done a little from where I was at the end of BL8   Feeling motivated.  DH has decided not to wait for me to reach goal to plan a trip to Vegas, so now we're planning to go this spring break.




  WOOHOO!! Great loss!  I know you've struggled a lot and I am glad to hear that the scale has really moved in the right direction for you!!  
Enjoy Vegas!  It's a fun place (of course, I was only there for about 24 hours, but I had fun!)



Nicholfamily5 said:


> I had an amazing week! I started weight watchers with the girls at work on Monday, and that with exercising more I lost 6.5 pounds!
> 
> Here I was thinking I could never get this counting points thing to work, and I nearly gave up today. I know I won't see this probably ever again, but I am going to enjoy it tonight!
> 
> Great job to everyone this week!



First of all, nice way to go with the 6.5 lb. loss!  Second of all.... YES, YOU CAN COUNT THOSE POINTS EVERY DAY!!!  Don't give up!  It works!  I have been counting points virtually EVERY DAY for TWO YEARS.  It just becomes a habit.... I do it without even really thinking about it.  You have proven to YOURSELF that it works, as demonstrated by the 6.5 lb. weight loss.  Keep at it!

Well.... just a quick minute to say hello to everyone.  DS's b.ball team won their game this morning and DS actually scored twice.  DD  has a swim meet for her HS this afternoon, so DS and I are heading to that soon.  DH has a fraternity get-together this afternoon/evening.  I'm pleased for him.  He doesn't get together with friends/frat brothers very often.  He needs some time with friends, so I hope he has a lot of fun today.  

I made a yummy dinner yesterday.... I'm 3 for 3 for good meals lately.  At least, I thought it was good. DH brought home a pizza without even asking me about it, so he and DS had that.  DD tried the dinner I made and declared it not-so-good, so I was the only one who ended up eating my yummy dinner.  

I heated up two packages of all-natural sundried tomato chicken sausage.  I cut them up and threw them in the crockpot.  I made a pot of Zatarains red beans and rice (plus I made a small batch of brown rice to add to it... otherwise it is too saucy).  I put the rice and beans over the sausage in the crockpot.  DINNER DONE!  I will admit, because it was in the crockpot for a while, the rice got very soft... but I thought it was delicious.  The rice/beans were 3 pts for 1 C and the sausage was 3 pts for one link.  Nice and filling for 6 pts... plus I had broccoli.  (Of course, after beans AND broccoli for dinner last night, I'm not sure that DS wants to be in the car with me today for 90 minutes!  )  I could have skipped the crockpot step and made it and served it fresh, but I wanted something ready to eat when we got home late...  plus Friday night we go in different directions, so I  needed something ready for the men to eat (even though they ended up with pizza )

Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?

Well.... hopefully my weight DOESN'T define me as a person.  It is WHAT I am, but not WHO I am.  That said, I am definitely more confident  and self-assured than I was at 219 pounds.  

THE SAME:  Mom, wife, daughter, sister, scrapbooker, mostly SAHM, sometimes-substitute teacher.  Organized, neat, reader, wanna-be traveler.

DIFFERENT:  More confident, more outgoing, more energy, more health conscious.

Gotta run and get moving to the swim meet!....................P


----------



## TammyAlphabet

LuvBaloo said:


> Happy Birthday Jennz!
> Hope your DD is feeling better!
> 
> Thanks to Tigger813 for coaching last week!  Hope your DD is having a better day.
> Thanks Eeyores Butterfly for coaching this week!
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty good.  Week 1 was a small gain, because I wasn't eating well enough.  Week 2 is a good loss (4.6lbs) and I'm done a little from where I was at the end of BL8   Feeling motivated.  DH has decided not to wait for me to reach goal to plan a trip to Vegas, so now we're planning to go this spring break.



Excellent!


----------



## Piglet18

Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?

Wow what a question! For me, I am defined by my relationships to those around me - friend, sister, daughter, granddaughter... I will still be a teacher, and a girlfriend, with the weight off. The difference? Confidence and energy. I will feel confident, which will be good for my relationship. I will have energy, which will be good for both my relationships and my job. Will there still be challenges? Absolutely. But I believe that I will be healthier, and happier, and more confident. But I will still be the same person, the same one who loves musicals and Disney and reading, who is quite emotional and attached to those people around me.


----------



## cclovesdis

Leader of the Club said:


> One thing that helps keep me from binging is just reading the nutrition info on the package. I was at the gas station yesterday and the chips looked so yummy. I looked at the back and had to decide if those calories were worth it to me at that time and what I would have to do to burn off those junk calories. I decided that I wasn't hungry and those chips were not worth the extra two miles I'd have to walk to burn them off.



Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*



Tough question. My answer is similar to many others:
the same - same relationships, same basic personality
different - energy, more confidence

Its my personality that defines me, not my size.


----------



## lornak

Thanks to the suggestions on this board I checked out the C25K program and started it this week.  But I do have a few questions for anyone who has done it.  I am doing it on a treadmill and I am wondering what counts as jogging??  I am walking at a 3.6 pace and then going to 5.0 for the jogging.  Is that fast enough?  

I downloaded the phone app that someone recommended and it is great!  But now I am wondering if anyone know some good play lists for exercising??  I would love to find some fun, upbeat music to work out to....but I don't really have the time to find and download all the songs.  So I'm hoping there is something already out there?

Thanks to everyone who talked about this program.  Three days down and I'm still standing!


----------



## tigger813

Didn't get any exercise in today as I was cleaning out the storage room. I was listening to Disney music while doing it which kept me in a great mood. Having a drink with dinner: pineapple juice and rum and turkey gorditas. 

Watching Cool Runnings right now. We're going to watch Miracle tomorrow. Getting psyched for the Olympics in a few weeks! I LOVE the OLYMPICS!

Will do my EA Sports Active workout tomorrow and also do some elliptical and WATP. Going to church and then while DD1 is at jr choir I will run to pick up a few groceries. Will finish the storage room tomorrow. 

DH and I are going to go downstairs after the girls go to bed and watch the Hangover on Pay Per View. Have heard so many reports about how funny it is so we decided to watch it tonight.

Have a good night!


----------



## lovedvc

I'm not feeling that great about myself today.  I woke up yesterday feeling fantastic.  I had lost 4 lbs, had a great hair and just woke up with so much energy.  I went out last night and played Bunco with the girls and even won $50 for the most buncos.  This morning I had to get up at 5:30 for work and stepped on the scale I was up 3 lbs. from yesterday.  I completely stuck to program yesterday even with going out.  I only used 5 points from my 35 extra, I didn't even have an alcoholic drink.  The worst thing I had was a brownie and a sliver and I mean a sliver of cheesecake.  Even today with being so down I've completely stayed on program.  I just feel so blah.  I have to get out of this funk I'm in today.


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> Last year I would have said, I'm a daughter too, but since I lost my mom, my whole family dynamic has changed



As usual you have said exactly how I feel!  Everything does change, it's not "only" the loss, you are redefining who you are and have been for your whole life.  Yes you are still a daughter - but Mom's not here anymore.  



my3princes said:


> I'm reading a lot of comments about how when we are heavy we stop taking the time to primp ourselves.  I definitely fit into that category.  When I was 200 lbs I couldn't have cared less what I looked like and looking back now, the photos of me "dressed up" were what most people wear on a daily basis.  One of the biggest self esteem boosters that I found was to go to the mall and have someone show me how to properly apply makeup and what colors work best for me.  Just that one change made so much difference for me.  Since that time I found Bare Minerals products and knocked it up a notch.  I now rarely have a day where I don't wear at least minimal make up (mascara is a must) and I find that wearing some sort of heel makes me feel sexier than just wearing flats or sneakers.  I also went from long hair which I wore pulled back all of the time to a cut short cut that takes literally 5 minutes to go from wet to done.  So while I look like I spend a lot of time on myself in the morning, the reality is that I can get up and be out the door completely made up and feeling fabulous in under 30 minutes.  That is probably no more time than I spent before.



Thanks for posting this!  This is true.   When I get "dressed up" it's what others wear to the grocery store.  I go back and forth - why do I need to put on makeup or do my hair?  I'm just keeping it real.    I need to do it b/c I truly do feel better about myself when I look in the mirror.



tigger813 said:


> DH and I are going to go downstairs after the girls go to bed and watch the Hangover on Pay Per View. Have heard so many reports about how funny it is so we decided to watch it tonight.
> 
> Have a good night!



OMG we LOVED this movie!!  You will get some calories burned laughing!

I bought some General's seasoning and made chinese for dinner - it was soooo good!  Thanks for posting about it!  I will never buy Chinese again, that is my favorite and I liked the one at home even better, not as greasy or breaded.  Yum!!



lovedvc said:


> I'm not feeling that great about myself today.  I woke up yesterday feeling fantastic.  I had lost 4 lbs, had a great hair and just woke up with so much energy.  I went out last night and played Bunco with the girls and even won $50 for the most buncos.  This morning I had to get up at 5:30 for work and stepped on the scale I was up 3 lbs. from yesterday.  I completely stuck to program yesterday even with going out.  I only used 5 points from my 35 extra, I didn't even have an alcoholic drink.  The worst thing I had was a brownie and a sliver and I mean a sliver of cheesecake.  Even today with being so down I've completely stayed on program.  I just feel so blah.  I have to get out of this funk I'm in today.



I'm so sorry!!  Who can even explain why our body fluctuates so much?  That's why "they" say to weigh only once a week.  Having said that I do weigh myself more frequently.  Just know that your 4 pound loss is true, and the gain is water, for water reason.  I like what Corrina wrote, (I think it was her) that she weighs herself daily and sees the different weights as interesting.  That's a great way to look at it!

Pamela - congrats on your ds's hits today!  How exciting for you both!

Everyone - thanks for extra birthday wishes!  I love them!!!

DH and DD have been lounging and feeling sick all day - I had to leave them and get some fresh air and a walk in.  I'm listening to a book while I was walking and heard a quote I love...

"There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle." --Albert Einstein

Had to share that!  And one more Einstein - this one's a chuckle..."Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." --Albert Einstein


----------



## tmfranlk

*Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*

Yikes that's a tough question sometimes, and a good one! I am a Mom, a wife, the world's best aunt (okay, maybe not "world's"  ), a caregiver to more, a lover of all things Disney, a wanna-be full time RVer, a lover of books, a volunteer and trying to be a supporter of myself.


----------



## Riverhill

*Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?**

I just asked my husband about this question. He said that if I lost all the weight I wanted I would be the same but HOTTER!!!! Nice to know he thinks I'm hot to begin with.  Personally I think the only thing that would change is my daughter would steal even more of my clothes. *


----------



## corinnak

lornak said:


> I am doing it on a treadmill and I am wondering what counts as jogging??  I am walking at a 3.6 pace and then going to 5.0 for the jogging.  Is that fast enough?



Hi lornak!  I did C25K in 2007 and just finished my 3rd half marathon.  I live in MN, so I have spent significant training time on my TM, as well.  The speed that counts as jogging differs by person and even, potentially by treadmill.  3.6 and 5 sound like reasonable paces for both, but know that some people (me, for instance) start out slower.  I'm sure that some start faster, too!  Walking is just that - walking - it should be a pace that you are comfortable at and can recover at, but that does still keep your blood pumping.  The Jog is faster than the walk, but how much faster is really personal.  It should be a pace that allows you to speak but not sing.  People laugh at me when I refer to it as comfortably challenging, but that is really what it is.  Your goal is to push yourself a little but not to kill yourself.  Do you feel like you have the ability to jog faster than a 5 right now?  If you do, that's great too - it just takes a little time to find what's comfortable/challenging for you.  Don't be afraid to play with different speeds.  And elevations - many people suggest setting the elevation on the TM to 1 to make it more like being outdoors.




lovedvc said:


> I'm not feeling that great about myself today.  I woke up yesterday feeling fantastic.  I had lost 4 lbs, had a great hair and just woke up with so much energy.  I went out last night and played Bunco with the girls and even won $50 for the most buncos.  This morning I had to get up at 5:30 for work and stepped on the scale I was up 3 lbs. from yesterday.



Congratulations on your bunco win!  Do not worry about this fluctuation.  The darn thing doesn't really know that much, especially on a daily basis.  Our weight fluctuates so much, it's unreal.  If you have more sugar or salt from the previous day, the water clings to that in our bodies.  If we work out one day, our muscles hold on to extra water to repair and recover.  If we had a larger meal that hasn't cleared out yet, that can add half a pound or a pound.  Do you know that it takes 2 Cups of water to equal 1 lb?   That's not that much water, but it's heavy stuff!  

Hang in there - it's not today's weight in or yesterday's weight that really matters - stick with the program and weigh yourself in a month and compare it with last week's weigh in. THAT is the number we are working for!



jennz said:


> I'm so sorry!!  Who can even explain why our body fluctuates so much?  That's why "they" say to weigh only once a week.  Having said that I do weigh myself more frequently.  Just know that your 4 pound loss is true, and the gain is water, for water reason.  I like what Corrina wrote, (I think it was her) that she weighs herself daily and sees the different weights as interesting.  That's a great way to look at it!



Boy, if it wasn't me, it sure could have been!  I like to look each day because I learn things like, OK, the day before TOM arrives, I'm ravenous and then the next morning, my weight is up (which I could beat myself up about, BUT) then later that morning TOM shows up and two days later, my weight is back to what it was before the whole debacle.    It can be hard to look at those numbers dispassionately, but if you can, you learn to take them with a grain of salt (and 8 oz of water!)




Riverhill said:


> I just asked my husband about this question. He said that if I lost all the weight I wanted I would be the same but HOTTER!!!! Nice to know he thinks I'm hot to begin with.  Personally I think the only thing that would change is my daughter would steal even more of my clothes. [/B]




Aww - that is so sweet about your DH!  You could maybe steal your daughter's clothes too!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I promise to get to the posts from today tomorrow. I just  got back and will be heading off to bed.

*Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?*


----------



## maiziezoe

donac said:


> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> 
> What a question for a Saturday.  .
> 
> I have been a mother for 25 years and in a way that is almost over since the guys are almost 25 and 20.  I know you never stop being a mother but it is not as hands on as it once was.
> 
> I have been a wife for almost 32 years and God willing that is not going anywhere soon.  But I do know that life changes in a second.
> 
> I have been a math teachers for almost 33 years but I have been tutoring people in math since I was a freshman in high school and I tutored a friend in homeroom.
> 
> After I lose weight I will still be all those things but maybe this is why I am having such a hard time about my dh talking about retirement.  This is something I have to start to think about.  In May I can officially retire and I have been hesitant to think about it.  I am not going to retire this year but dh wants to go in 4 years and I keep think NO.  This question has me questioning why I have been resistant.
> 
> Thanks for the great question.  It definitely has given me something to think about.
> 
> 
> Ds2 comes home from Africa today.  I just checked his flight from London.  He flies to Charlotte NC and then changes planes to fly to Philla.  The plane from London is then going to Orlando.  I bet he wishes he was staying on to Orlando.  He told me he can't wait to go back.  We will pick him up at the airport tonight and then drive back home (past his college).  Tomorrow he leaves for college for the spring semester.  He has most of his stuff packed.  I just went to the grocery store to get him a few things for his kitchen.  I can'tt wait till he gets home but I wish he wasn't going back for another week so we can find out about his trip. Ds is a slow story teller.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> How is everyone doing on the COW3?  If anyone has any COW2 points please pm them to me.



So glad your son is on his way home (or already home by the time you read this!).!!  How wonderful!!

I love the COW! I actually went to shoe shopping all by myself. It was wonderful and if it wasn't for the COW, I probably wouldn't have gone by myself.

*Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*

Just like many of the other have said, I will still be the same mom, wife, daughter, etc. I will still have my odd (I like to call it quirky) personality and my off-beat sense of humor... 

When I lose my weight, I will still be the same EXCEPT I will be a runner again!  I used to run 5+ miles every day and I miss it. I'm going to start running again soon and I can't wait!


I hope you all had a great day! I went to dinner with my in-laws (at Biaggi's). It was nice and I asked to speak to the chef before I ordered. I ordered the Chicken something or another and asked the chef to NOT cook it in oil and to steam the veggies. I found the nutritional value of my meal online and found out it was 13 points per serving. The serving was huge so I only ate half. It was delicious. I was so proud of myself because I stayed away from the bread and oil and parm cheese and the chocolate ice cream my kids had. 

Tomorrow will be another story. We're taking the train to the city to see my oldest son. If I can walk past Garrett's popcorn without buying some.. I will know my willpower is strong! *fingers crossed* Next to sushi, Garrett's popcorn is my FAVORITE food.


----------



## tmfranlk

*Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend? *

I did my good thing for myself this weekend earlier today. I allowed myself to dream. DD and I took a trip to the RV Show and I got to enjoy, and revive a little, my dream of living on the road for awhile. It was nice to puruse the options and to see that some of them aren't really all of that expensive compared to some of the figures I had imagined. Still years down the road, but attainable, I believe.


----------



## pgumiela

Is it too late to join in?  I just found this tread and it is really cool.  My husband and I are doing our own little biggest loser contest.  

I really want to go to Disney again in the fall, we have gone the past two years and I really want to go again, but he had said "NO!" .  He doesn't get the wanting to go every year thing that I have going on.  But he came up with our little contest to motivate both of us into losing some weight and any weeks that I win I can put my prize ($25) towards a quickie trip in the fall.  He wont tell me what he plans on putting his weekly prizes towards, but he has pretty much agreed to a fall trip in 2010  He just says that I have to make my goal of 30 pounds by the end of October.  I know it's a reachable goal, I just need motivation, I love to eat and love food, but haven't found an excersize that I love.  

If I can join in our your thread it would be great.  Thanks!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?*



good thing for me is to buy groceries!  good food in the house makes it easier to lose weight 



pgumiela said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I just found this tread and it is really cool.  My husband and I are doing our own little biggest loser contest.
> 
> I really want to go to Disney again in the fall, we have gone the past two years and I really want to go again, but he had said "NO!" .  He doesn't get the wanting to go every year thing that I have going on.  But he came up with our little contest to motivate both of us into losing some weight and any weeks that I win I can put my prize ($25) towards a quickie trip in the fall.  He wont tell me what he plans on putting his weekly prizes towards, but he has pretty much agreed to a fall trip in 2010  He just says that I have to make my goal of 30 pounds by the end of October.  I know it's a reachable goal, I just need motivation, I love to eat and love food, but haven't found an excersize that I love.
> 
> If I can join in our your thread it would be great.  Thanks!!



 to the challenge!
On page 1 is most of the information and ask any questions you've got.
All you need to do to join us losers, is to PM me (LuvBaloo) your current weight!  And if you want you can send in your goal to lose in the challenge (optional!).  Enjoy BL9!


----------



## princessbride6205

*Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*
I would still love singing, dancing, reading, musicals and Disney (of course)! My family will still be very important to me. I'll still like to travel, especially family vacations. Personality-wise, I'll still be intelligent, optimistic, and helpful.
Different - I'll be proud of what I see in the mirror and will like being in photos again. More confident, too.


----------



## 50sjayne

> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?


This was a great question for me today. A customer last Thurday night asked me if I was going to go to Churchill's (my highschool) reunion this summer. Well I didn't know this person and asked her how she knew what highschool I went to and she said she recognized me. That made me feel kind of good as highschool was roughly 25 years ago for me lol. Anyway it brought up stuff- I never graduated (formally from a highschool) and never went to a reunion.
 I was really trying for one of the first times in my life to think of what exactly went wrong there. I mean I wasn't the rah rah type- parents weren't rich, wasn't into sports, all the obvious, but what really happened  I had a best friend move away my last day of Junior high, that was something. No siblings and summer visitation across the states with my Dad was another-- never formed new friendships I guess. My Mom worked full time as a nurse, was unhappy and spent her evenings in escape, and my stepdad was at the fire dept. long periods of time. I was very alone. 
*But*--I came back from Illinois one year anorexic, blond and tan. The blond and tan was only because I had been running every day. I was very thin-- dangerously so...84 pounds at the time, my lowest weight during that time was 81. At registration one of the 'cool' boys came over to me and commented on how Tan I was. This was someone who would never talk to me before. I just remember thinking how anyone who cared about me was  _concerned_ about me - and this guy and his friends were just checking me out...
That's how you were supposed to be in the 80's. Skinny, blond and tan. I remember I walked out without registering. That was my Junior year. I finished through a highschool completion program at the community college. Guess I was more of a feminist then than I realized. 
I was watching The View the other day and they had Vera Wang on. Her models were all about 12-- 80 pounds and one of them was wearing _fur_--wasn't faux.....can't believe this crap still goes on. 
At any rate I'm not in this to get into size 8 jeans...y'know. It's for my health...and I do want to see Disneyland turn 100 

Anyway back to the question...I'd still be smart and a little nuts (yesterday I'll have you know someone was checking their texts about 20 rows in front of me at the theater so I strode down there, grabbed their phone and shut it) 
What would change:--I'd be happier to pose for pictures with Disney Princesses


----------



## donac

jennz said:


> DH and DD have been lounging and feeling sick all day - I had to leave them and get some fresh air and a walk in.  I'm listening to a book while I was walking and heard a quote I love...
> 
> "There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle." --Albert Einstein
> 
> Had to share that!  And one more Einstein - this one's a chuckle..."Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." --Albert Einstein



jenn I love these quotes.  Einstein had some great ones.  I have a poster in classroom with the quote "Do not worry about your difficulties in Mathematics. I can assure you mine are still greater. "

Ds came home last night  and is leaving to go back to school today.  He doesn't start classes until Tuesday but he is excited about seeing his friends.  He had a great experience but since he is leaving today I don't think I will hear too much more about it.  He brought his dad some coke bottles from Gambia.  He brought me 2 post cards.  He brought his brother back a weapon and he also got one for himself (My ds1 is into weapons but they just sit in his room. )  He also brought back some fabric that he wants me to make a blanket out of it.  I was going to suggest that but I didn't know if he would be able to.  It is a good size piece.  I may cut a piece off and start a box for fabrics from his travels.

I have a busy day planned.  I have church this morning.  Then it is my week to help give communion to a local nursing home.  Then over to the local high school to work on costumes for their musical at the end of Feb.  I have tomorrow off but I have an 8:30 appointment at the dentist.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## lovedvc

*QOTD:  What is the one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?*

Later today we will be having people over to watch the JETS game.  The one good thing for me is I have total control over the afternoon menu.  I am going to start my day off light with an egg white omelette with fresh mushrooms and tomato.  For lunch I will have 2 cannon cakes with peanut butter and this will hold me over till they arrive.  I have one friend bringing a veggie platter and I have purchased chips and pretzels (chips and pretzels don't really thrill me).  For dinner we will be making baked chicken cutlets, pulled beef, roasted potatoes and string beans.  I will weigh and measure my food.  I will probably also allow myself a glass of wine.  The other couple is bringing a dessert and I have some cookie dough I can always bake.  It should be a pretty on target day for me.  Tomorrow it is back to the gym for a morning spin class.


----------



## lisah0711

*Looking for the QOTD?  Trying to catch up and can't find something?  Coaching and wondering if your question was already asked?  Look no more.  Check out this handy link to the QOTD ARCHIVE* 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35031934&postcount=1

*Thank you, corinnak, for maintaining this for us!  *



jennz said:


> There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle." --Albert Einstein
> 
> Had to share that!  And one more Einstein - this one's a chuckle..."Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." --Albert Einstein



  Thanks for the quotes, jenn!  They reminded me of one of my dad's favorite sayings "Every is crazy but me and thee, and sometimes I am not so sure about thee!"  



lovedvc said:


> I'm not feeling that great about myself today.  I woke up yesterday feeling fantastic.  I had lost 4 lbs, had a great hair and just woke up with so much energy.  I went out last night and played Bunco with the girls and even won $50 for the most buncos.  This morning I had to get up at 5:30 for work and stepped on the scale I was up 3 lbs. from yesterday.  I completely stuck to program yesterday even with going out.  I only used 5 points from my 35 extra, I didn't even have an alcoholic drink.  The worst thing I had was a brownie and a sliver and I mean a sliver of cheesecake.  Even today with being so down I've completely stayed on program.  I just feel so blah.  I have to get out of this funk I'm in today.



, lovedvc.  Corinnak gave you some great advise -- she is a wise woman and knows of what she speaks!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?*



Do at least two of my BL DVDs in addition to the other activity that I am doing for the COW!    I did the grocery planning/shopping thing yesterday.  Still working on the house cleaning thing!  



maiziezoe said:


> I hope you all had a great day! I went to dinner with my in-laws (at Biaggi's). It was nice and I asked to speak to the chef before I ordered. I ordered the Chicken something or another and asked the chef to NOT cook it in oil and to steam the veggies. I found the nutritional value of my meal online and found out it was 13 points per serving. The serving was huge so I only ate half. It was delicious. I was so proud of myself because I stayed away from the bread and oil and parm cheese and the chocolate ice cream my kids had.



Great job with the dinner out last night!  



pgumiela said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I just found this tread and it is really cool.  My husband and I are doing our own little biggest loser contest.
> 
> I really want to go to Disney again in the fall, we have gone the past two years and I really want to go again, but he had said "NO!" .  He doesn't get the wanting to go every year thing that I have going on.  But he came up with our little contest to motivate both of us into losing some weight and any weeks that I win I can put my prize ($25) towards a quickie trip in the fall.  He wont tell me what he plans on putting his weekly prizes towards, but he has pretty much agreed to a fall trip in 2010  He just says that I have to make my goal of 30 pounds by the end of October.  I know it's a reachable goal, I just need motivation, I love to eat and love food, but haven't found an excersize that I love.
> 
> If I can join in our your thread it would be great.  Thanks!!



 pjumiela!  It's never too late to join a BL challenge.  Looks like LuvBaloo told you what you need to do to get started.  There is a link to the COW (challenge of the week) that is going on now in post #4.  PM us if you have any questions or post on the thread.  This is a friendly, supportive group!


----------



## corinnak

> It's never too late to join a BL challenge.



Can I just say I  this phrase?  Every time I read it, it makes me smile.  I think it's fantastic that people can join any time, even in the last week, even AFTER the last weigh in when that time comes. This is inclusivity at its best which is one of the things I love about WISH.


----------



## corinnak

Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?

I went over to visit some friends and brought along some almonds and also hummus and baby carrots to share - It's always nice to know there is a snack I'll want to eat that will do my body good.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  I am knocking off cleaning my basement.  It was an unorganized mess.  I feel better about myself when I get things accomplished.  I also am working nights this weekend so that makes my weekends more like a weekday.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I am going to "splurge" on a mini crock pot. I heard at my WW that they are great for making oatmeal in and oatmeal is my favorite breakfast. I need something to help speed up the morning and this sounds like a great plan.


----------



## Piglet18

50sjayne said:


> I'd still be smart and a little nuts (yesterday I'll have you know someone was checking their texts about 20 rows in front of me at the theater so I strode down there, grabbed their phone and shut it)
> What would change:--I'd be happier to pose for pictures with Disney Princesses



 WAY TO GO with the cell phone in the theatre! We went to go see Lovely Bones on Friday and the girl beside me kept texting. All I had the guts to do was glare and sigh at her. WAY TO GO! That is so awesome!

TODAY'S QOTD: My parents and two youngest siblings are coming into town to see me today. So one good thing I can do for myself is stand strong. I like seeing my family, but a lot of time silly little things happen that bother me greatly. Like, they told me to decide where I wanted to go for supper, then turn down my 3 suggestions and go somewhere else entirely. Not that it's that big a deal, but then why tell me it's up to me? They know how to get me to back down, and in everything; I am a total doormat when it comes to them. So, I want to have a good time with them today, and keep my backbone erect and say what I need to say. I know it sounds silly, but standing my ground in the little things gives me practice for the bigger stuff.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Well I am being totally selfish today.   That is one good thing I can do for myself is have a me day.   I am reading my book, took my walk/jog this morning, making what I want for dinner within my points range.   Hot bubble bath and no cleaning other than the tub I scrubbed out because I washed the dog.  I love days without any pressure.   So that is what I am doing.  

On top of all things no other kiddos in my house today.   I love when my son has playmates for the day but it can be exhausting entertaining mommies and kids.   So no other kids over today.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Is anyone considering doing the Disney 5K next year?   I have thought about this.   I was wondering how fast you had to finish.   Do you have to register way in advance or is this open to anyone.  Also do you get a little medal thiny like the marathons or not.   Not that I need one but it would be a nice accomplishment prize.   I am NOT a runner but I used to be a really good walker. he he he


----------



## KermitRocks

Hi All!  I would like to join!  I don't have a firm goal yet and am trying to get a plan in place.  I've been reading the posts for weeks and am inspired by all of you.  Thank you!!! 

QOTD:  I'm sick (cold/sinus infection) so rest and relaxation is on the menu this weekend. I've already watched a few dvds and read some magazines.   




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Is anyone considering doing the Disney 5K next year?   I have thought about this.   I was wondering how fast you had to finish.   Do you have to register way in advance or is this open to anyone.  Also do you get a little medal thiny like the marathons or not.   Not that I need one but it would be a nice accomplishment prize.   I am NOT a runner but I used to be a really good walker. he he he



My son and I did the Minnie Marathon Weekend 5k in 2008 (which was the last time they did it) and it was a blast!!!!  The race went through Epcot. The park was staffed with cast members who cheered you on throughout the park.  Music was playing throughout the park.  We received medals.  I say do it!!!  Here's a link to the Disney 5k:  http://disneyworldsports.disney.go....detail?name=WdwMarathonDetailPage&pid=pip-0-3

Happy Sunday Everyone!!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I am getting in extra exercise today. Right now I'm finishing up my cleaning project from yesterday. As soon as it's half time on the Minn/Dallas game I am going to hop on the elliptical and try to do 2-3 miles while watching Gray's and Private Practice from the other night. I fell asleep during both. I already did 2 mile WATP this morning. I will also do 3 mile WATP later and also do the EA Sports active. I've got my water bottle so I'm set there.

We're making paninis tonight for supper with chipotle mayo. I bought the lite Hellmann's mayo to reduce the calories.

Time to finish the cleaning!


----------



## tigger813

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Is anyone considering doing the Disney 5K next year?   I have thought about this.   I was wondering how fast you had to finish.   Do you have to register way in advance or is this open to anyone.  Also do you get a little medal thiny like the marathons or not.   Not that I need one but it would be a nice accomplishment prize.   I am NOT a runner but I used to be a really good walker. he he he



I am beginning to think about possibly doing it. It just depends on affording to head to Disney at that time and the kids' schedules.


----------



## PeterPan09

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Is anyone considering doing the Disney 5K next year?   I have thought about this.   I was wondering how fast you had to finish.   Do you have to register way in advance or is this open to anyone.  Also do you get a little medal thiny like the marathons or not.   Not that I need one but it would be a nice accomplishment prize.   I am NOT a runner but I used to be a really good walker. he he he



I'm already signed up!  I'm trying to do all the Disney 5k's.   My understanding is that you must maintain a pace of 16 minutes per mile.   You do get a medal, not as nice as the longer races, but you do get one.  You also get a T-shirt.  

I would register EARLY, I missed it last year because I waited too long.


----------



## Riverhill

*Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend? *

I have a 3 day weekend so tonight I'm going to stay up late with some hot tea and watch Masterpiece Theather. I love BBC televison dramas. Then tomorrow after I take the kids to school and my DH is off to work I will enjoy a day to myself I may even go to the movies alone.


----------



## princessbride6205

QOTD: What is the one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?
I'm going for a nice long, easy run/jog. I'm going to try to do it outdoors, providing the sidewalks are less icy than yesterday! I know I'll feel great to get that in.

*Corinna* - do you mind if I PM you regarding some MN running questions?


----------



## corinnak

The medals for the 5K's are now multicolored plastic and tend to be very cute.  I wish I could go back in time and do last year's 5K marathon weekend - Timon and Pumbaa and very cute!  This year's theme was from the movie UP.  Impossible to predict what next year's theme will be but chances are it will be run in Epcot again - that seems to be their new "standard" 5K course.



princessbride6205 said:


> *Corinna* - do you mind if I PM you regarding some MN running questions?




Absolutely!  I'm always glad to talk running.


----------



## jennz

Donac love the Einstein quote!  

QOTD:  Today for me I exercised...the Wii BL isn't enough, that's b/c I'm doing it on the scheduled days, so I dusted off My Personal Fitness Coach for PS2 and did that - I forgot how hard that is!   I got out of the habit of doing that last year when I was spending so much time w/my mom.  The neat thing was comparing myself now to last year - although weight is the same, my lower body is stronger and my resting heart rate is lower!  Sadly that meant Maya kicked up the routine and it was hard - and I only did flexibility today!  (Since when are jumping jacks and lunges part of flexibility?!)


----------



## jenanderson

princessbride6205 said:


> QOTD: What is the one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?
> I'm going for a nice long, easy run/jog. I'm going to try to do it outdoors, providing the sidewalks are less icy than yesterday! I know I'll feel great to get that in.
> 
> *Corinna* - do you mind if I PM you regarding some MN running questions?





corinnak said:


> The medals for the 5K's are now multicolored plastic and tend to be very cute.  I wish I could go back in time and do last year's 5K marathon weekend - Timon and Pumbaa and very cute!  This year's theme was from the movie UP.  Impossible to predict what next year's theme will be but chances are it will be run in Epcot again - that seems to be their new "standard" 5K course.
> 
> Absolutely!  I'm always glad to talk running.



Another Minnesota runner (kind of) here.  DH and I started the couch to 5K program last week.  Ran 4 times last week and started week 2 of the program today.  Each time we have run outside.  One night it was so icy that we pretty much had to run parking lots in a business type strip mall.  We can't run on the side walks at all since they are still really bad.  Today we were able to run on the streets in our neighborhood.  

I am working hard and looking towards the Princess Half Marathon NEXT March.  I am not really a runner so I am going to need the whole year to work myself up to that.

I am looking to find some nice 5K events in Minnesota this spring/summer/fall to keep me going.


----------



## jenanderson

*QOTD: What is the one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?*

I have done a couple of things already:
1.  Totally cleaned my bedroom - even moved the furniture to dust and vacuum.  Washed all the bedding.  Organized several drawers in my dresser.  It feels great to have it so clean.
2.  Went outside and walk/ran today.  It was a beautiful sunny day here in Minnesota and it made me feel good that I got out twice this weekend.
3.  Let myself lay in bed until 9:00 this morning!!!  This was a total splurge for me!
4.  Made low-fat brownies - good and chewy!
5.  Had a Disney night with the family last night.  We popped corn on the stove for a nice snack and played several rounds of Disney Scene It?  It was great to have such a fun time at home with the family.  Even though it was the whole family it made me feel really happy.


----------



## corinnak

jenanderson said:


> Another Minnesota runner (kind of) here.  DH and I started the couch to 5K program last week.  Ran 4 times last week and started week 2 of the program today.  Each time we have run outside.  One night it was so icy that we pretty much had to run parking lots in a business type strip mall.  We can't run on the side walks at all since they are still really bad.  Today we were able to run on the streets in our neighborhood.




Hi Jen,
This has been a rough year for outdoor running in MN.  I've been on a treadmill with the exception of a race in the beginning of December and the Disney Half last weekend, the sidewalks and roads have been so icy/piled up with snow etc.  You're pretty hardcore to be out there running strip mall parking lots!  Here's hoping the thaw continues!  

There are some good local races in the spring, summer and fall.  I like to do the ones with the Charities Challenge group which does their 5K's around Lake Como throughout the year.  It would be fun to have a BL WISH meet at a race sometime - let me know if you want to!!


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> Hi Jen,
> This has been a rough year for outdoor running in MN.  I've been on a treadmill with the exception of a race in the beginning of December and the Disney Half last weekend, the sidewalks and roads have been so icy/piled up with snow etc.  You're pretty hardcore to be out there running strip mall parking lots!  Here's hoping the thaw continues!
> 
> There are some good local races in the spring, summer and fall.  I like to do the ones with the Charities Challenge group which does their 5K's around Lake Como throughout the year.  It would be fun to have a BL WISH meet at a race sometime - let me know if you want to!!



We don't have a treadmill and don't belong to a gym.  So, we are not really hardcore about running...just don't have any other option if we really want to run.    I am going to be looking for the attachments to go onto my shoes to help with the ice and snow.

I think it would be really fun to hook up for a race sometime.  I am going to try to find some that are low key enough for a slow runner to be accepted.  We will have to keep in touch about it as the weather improves.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Hi all,

I have been MIA latley due to lots of drama and change at my work.
But I have been exercising to deal with the stress and it has totally helped!

JEN and CORINNA: i just started running 5k's last year, I ran one of the Chairities Challenges 5k (4th of July) I would love to have a WISH meet at an upcoming race. If you want, let me know and we can organize it.

I hope everyone has a great Sunday night!!
Molly


----------



## maiziezoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Is anyone considering doing the Disney 5K next year?   I have thought about this.   I was wondering how fast you had to finish.   Do you have to register way in advance or is this open to anyone.  Also do you get a little medal thiny like the marathons or not.   Not that I need one but it would be a nice accomplishment prize.   I am NOT a runner but I used to be a really good walker. he he he



I've been thinking about doing it... but we will just be leaving Disney on Dec 28th-ish... my hubby might think it's too soon for another Disney trip on Jan. 7th.

*
Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?*

I went shoe shopping yesterday. I bought some new running shoes and some heeled Mary-Janes. I also bought X-Large shirt instead of my usual 2x. It was really nice to treat myself! 

In a few minutes I am going to sit in front of the TV with a blanket and some hot Green Tea and watch the Golden Globes. I had them taping so I can zoom through the commercials.


----------



## my3princes

What a quick weekend.  Between working on cleaning the basement and actual work, I was up and going all day both days.  That means I easily got my exercise in.  My back certainly feels like it.  It will take at least anther day to finish, but I am making progress.  Why is it that things get worse, much worse before they get better


----------



## princessbride6205

Corinna, Molly & Jen - hi fellow Minnesotan runners! I didn't realize there were so many of us.  I'm totally up for any of the 5k races on the Charities Challenge site. It would be great to have a BL/WISH meet. I'm Nicole, by the way.

Today was my first outdoor run ever longer than a mile, and my first outdoor run ever on snow. My street was icy but the rest of the neighborhood had packed snow on the sidewalks, so I was able to do an easy jog for about 40 minutes. My goal was 45, but my knees were done with the bumpy snow. I'm not a cold weather person, but I really wanted to get outside since it was relatively nice today.


----------



## tigger813

Got in 2.5 miles on the elliptical did the 2 mile WATP twice, did my EA Sports Active Workout 5 and 25 minutes of free step. Totaled about 7 miles! Of course I just followed it up with a Swiss Cake roll packet. Oh well! I'm getting up at 6 AM to do the 3 mile WATP. Will be home all day due to MLK Day. Except for taking DSIL out to lunch if we don't have too much snow tonight and tomorrow!
I will also try and do 2-3 miles on the elliptical and I am scheduled for another EA Sports Active workout!

Watching the Golden Globes and having some water!

Should head to bed soon and read! Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?*


Not so happy about my lack of progress but I'm still here (on the WISH thread) so that counts for something. I think I'm more motivated especially after reading everyone's weight losses. 



pppiglet said:


> If it makes you feel any better, you're not alone.  This has been an awful week for me too. I'm dreading the weigh in tomorrow also.  I got home late from work again and by the time I cooked and we ate it was 8pm.  DH says we should just go out to eat every night.  That would be more disatrous I would think!  I hear ya on the bad food choices.  I ended my dinner with a cheese quesadilla and a 1/2pc of chocolate cake!  No walking this week, but I did do some crunches and leg exercises during American Idol commercials!


 Do not eat out every night!!!! We have gotten to that point and it sucks!!! It's why I am where I am weight wise. 




pjlla said:


> Well, first of all,  to you for a tough week.  Second... nice job raising kids that will eat the healthy stuff!  But it is tough when they eat ALL of it!
> 
> I don't have any really good suggestions for getting you out of the rut, but it is good that you recognize that there IS a rut.  I guess my only idea would be to try to find some new foods and/or new recipes that might get you excited about eating healthy again.  Have you tried Vitamuffins?  They are pricey and I don't eat them often, but they are a GREAT treat when you need low cal comfort food.  Are you familiar with the Hungry Girl cookbooks?  I don't approve of all of the ingredients she uses, but she has some great recipes if you can avoid the  ones with "diet" and fake foods.



My kids love the green stuff!! We were accosted at Chef Mickey's once because they all got up to get salad first. LOL The same thing happens when we go out for Sushi. 
I've seen the vitamuffins, I need to look into those. And I have seen the hungry girl books but I never get a chance to look at them. 
I'm considering doing the medifast meals for a while just to take myself out of the equation for food. DH is in the same boat though, we eat the same things all the time. We have a place that does assembled meals, I need to go back there again because then I don't even have to think about it. and they have tons of options.  




Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*


Tough question! I'm asking my DH. Ug, he's no help......... this is what he wrote:
"that you found your soul-mate in a living personification of Grumpy, who has a penchant for funny little british cars, generally loathes 21st century American ideals, and would champion the theory of Darwin Tokens to the grave?" But I think that defines him more then me. 

Oy! how do I put this?! I define myself as me. Yes I'm a mom, a wife, a sister, daughter and friend but I'm more than that. I'm a person with feelings, dreams, and desires. I have a talent for organizing other people's spaces but not my own. I have mad PTO skills that impress our PTO president daily. I have a way of getting through to the 8th graders in a way that no one else seems to be able to. I'm defined by my inner clock which runs exactly 11 minutes slower then everyone else's. Literally every time I look at the clock it's 11 minutes after the hour. 
To quote a most famous Sailor ""I am what I am, and thats all that I am."  (thanks to my DH for giving me the quote)

If I lost the weight tomorrow, all of the above would stay the same, well I might get the rest of my life organized but who knows, genetically I may be disorganized. 
What would change? Maybe I would be more willing to put myself out there and speak my mind more then I do now. But then again people may not like the brutally honest side of me. 





Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?*



I can finish cleaning my dining/scrap room. I need and want to get back to being creative and I can't do that in the catch-all room. Next I need to keep it clean, that's the real challenge! 



OK this is crazy! LOL I'm having a conversation with DH via skype, he's sitting across the table from me!!!! but we both have headphones on, I'm listening to Celtic music and he's watching a movie.


----------



## lornak

corinnak said:


> Hi lornak!  I did C25K in 2007 and just finished my 3rd half marathon.  I live in MN, so I have spent significant training time on my TM, as well.  The speed that counts as jogging differs by person and even, potentially by treadmill.  3.6 and 5 sound like reasonable paces for both, but know that some people (me, for instance) start out slower.  I'm sure that some start faster, too!  Walking is just that - walking - it should be a pace that you are comfortable at and can recover at, but that does still keep your blood pumping.  The Jog is faster than the walk, but how much faster is really personal.  It should be a pace that allows you to speak but not sing.  People laugh at me when I refer to it as comfortably challenging, but that is really what it is.  Your goal is to push yourself a little but not to kill yourself.  Do you feel like you have the ability to jog faster than a 5 right now?  If you do, that's great too - it just takes a little time to find what's comfortable/challenging for you.  Don't be afraid to play with different speeds.  And elevations - many people suggest setting the elevation on the TM to 1 to make it more like being outdoors.



Thanks, corrinak!  I am in MN, too!  Where do you live?  I am up near Brainerd.  This is very helpful information.  I just didn't want to do it "wrong" and not be able to do the 5K!  Of course, looking at it right now I can't imagine being able to run that far in 9 weeks but I am going to stick to the program and give it a try!!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here's the Sunday night reminder to send in your weigh-ins!
Weigh-ins are not required and you are welcome to participate in the thread without sending in your weight, but if you are weighing in and have forgotten to send here's the friendly reminder to report in.
*RESULTS POST WILL BE DONE on Tuesday night again!*
*Seanaci*
AlreadyexcitedGrammy
auntlynne
aurora23
baby1disney
BernardandMissBianca
bumbershoot
catinthehat35
CharityLynn
Christine & family
CindyBeth
claudia
clomahony
Colleen27
Conway733
CptJackSparrowsGirl
disney mommy
DisneyDaddy-O
disneylove69
DisneyMommy-O
donac
drinkme
dthogue
Eeyores Butterfly
ElizK
Geekerbell
Grammie3
Hollie
HomeschoolMama
iluvtig2
jimmduck
Jordans Mommie
joy@disney
KerBear
kimblebee
krisleee
ktaggie
lacrosse lady72
Life is good
lisaviolet
lovedvc
maslex
MickeySP
Miss Kelly
MJonesMBA2001
mstinson14
mthompson22
My2Pixies
NC Tink
Northern Julie
omama
pakaramom
pamperedlori
PRINCESSVIJA
rgrutland
soozay
Southerngirl71
sskem96
TAKitty
tbatchelor
tigger813
TIGGERmetoo
TinkerBean
ucfsweetie82
Where'sPiglet
Worfiedoodles​


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Lounging on the couch watching a movie with my family is my favorite leisure activity! Alongside going to Disney!  Working out is becoming high on the list as it makes me feel so good!

Snowing pretty good here. Expecting 6-9 inches of snow. DH has to go to work. Supposed to be taking DSIL out to lunch but we'll have to see if the weather gets any better! Trying to get up the energy for a workout this morning but I have a headache!

Be back on later!


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I am up and had breakfast.  I am going to get dressed and go to the dentist.  I have a filling planned and a gum treatment.  At least it is early this morning so that I have the rest of the day to get un-numb. 

Ds2 was home for about 13 hours and then left for college.  He did show us some pictures and he told us somethings about his trip.  He had a great time but I know that he was ready to come home.  I know that he was excited to get back to the routine of school.  He was able to finally see his last grade for last semester and he was very happy.  It guaranteed his scholarship for next year unless he completely blows this semester which I doubt he will do that. 

Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity? 

I love to read and also do needlework.  I am into many types of needlework.  II love to sew, knit, crochet, quilt, needlepoint and embroidery.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## PeterPan09

I've got some catching up to do!!

Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
My first two weeks were not great-the cold weather down here was a problem for me.  Now that I've gotten myself going and lost a little weight, it's given me new motivation to keep going!

Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
I define myself as a grateful believer in Christ, and that's not going to change whether I'm fat or thin.  However, I used to view myself as an athlete also, but since I've gained so much weight-that's gone by the wayside.   Part of my motivation to lose the weight is to feel like an athlete again. 

Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?

I did one good thing-I went for a long course swim on Saturday morning!!

Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity? 


Sadly, my favorite leisure activities tend to be non-active.  I like reading and watching TV.....gotta find some activities with a bit more movement to be my new favorites.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: My favorite leisure activity is reading magazines while walking on the treamill.

Great question!

Yesterday was a good day. No binges-I am happy to report that. I did eat more than I expected to eat at dinner, but had the points, so no problem. The best part was that it wasn't a binge-it was just because I was actually hungry. Have the day off for MLK Day and very excited about that. Hoping to get in more than 20 min. of exercise. I'll take what I can get as I'm really focusing on not bingeing, but it would be great to at least burn a full 100 calories on the Wii Fit Plus. Off to eat breakfast and then get in some exercise.


----------



## jennz

Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?  I have a few faves...I love watching movies with my family, reading, and scrapping (when I have my area cleaned and I can find everything!)  

DD is STILL sick today!!  Day 4 - no fever, but very "ugh" and upset stomach.  Wierd.  I am being mean and making her take a shower right now - hoping she will feel a little better after she washes 3 days of sickness off of her.  At least she won't stink when we watch a movie later!

Today in between snuggling with dd and watching movies (unless the shower totally invigorates her!) I've got my wii BL workout, a walk for the dogs in this crazy 40 degree January weather, and clean the house...yummy tacos for dinner made with 96% lean ground beef and low fat/cal soft taco shells, and 2% cheese.


----------



## kimara

Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity? 
my favorite leisure activities are reading, surfing (internet ) and doing things with friends.  
i need to get more physical activity into life, but when it is cold--i'm staying in!  when it warms up, i will try to enjoy some things like biking and hiking...i hope.


----------



## Riverhill

*Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity? *

I *LOVE *playing on the computer. Whether it is reading endless DIS boards or playing on Farmtown I could spend all my do nothing time on the internet. However, if I want to actually do something with my leisure activity then I have to say I love going to Greenfield Villiage and the Henry Ford Museum. Even though we live and hour a way we have an annual pass and go whenever we can.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Right now some of favorite treats are going over to the parks and strolling around taking in the sights and smells.  LOL.   I really still have to pinch myself everyday that I can just hop in the car and be at the MK in 45 min.

Another favorite thing is facebook I am addicted to farmville and catchingup with DIS friends (mostly podcast peeps).  Planning meets and what not.  A few DISers live in my new neighborhood. 

Also my lazy thing is just reading a good book on the couch or at the beach.


----------



## lisah0711

KermitRocks said:


> Hi All!  I would like to join!  I don't have a firm goal yet and am trying to get a plan in place.  I've been reading the posts for weeks and am inspired by all of you.  Thank you!!! !



 Kermit Rocks!  Thanks for joining our challenge.  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo, if you haven't already.  Also, check out the first few posts in this thread to see how our challenge runs, take a look at the COW (challenge of the week), and catch up on the QOTD in our QOTD archive.  Or just ask and anyone will be happy to help you!  



jenanderson said:


> I think it would be really fun to hook up for a race sometime.  I am going to try to find some that are low key enough for a slow runner to be accepted.  We will have to keep in touch about it as the weather improves.



Sounds like a lot of fun to have a Minnesota BL WISH race!  



Cinderella Girl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been MIA latley due to lots of drama and change at my work.
> But I have been exercising to deal with the stress and it has totally helped!
> 
> JEN and CORINNA: i just started running 5k's last year, I ran one of the Chairities Challenges 5k (4th of July) I would love to have a WISH meet at an upcoming race. If you want, let me know and we can organize it.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Sunday night!!
> Molly



, Molly.  Sorry for your dramatic week.  Isn't it great how your exercising helped you with the stress though?    Way to have your healthy lifestyle pay off for you!  



maiziezoe said:


> I went shoe shopping yesterday. I bought some new running shoes and some heeled Mary-Janes. I also bought X-Large shirt instead of my usual 2x. It was really nice to treat myself!



Oooo!  Regular size clothes!    How fun!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Not so happy about my lack of progress but I'm still here (on the WISH thread) so that counts for something. I think I'm more motivated especially after reading everyone's weight losses.



We're glad that you are still here, too, Buffy!    And as the spouse of a grumpy guy to the spouse of another grumpy guy.    I tell DH to dial down the grump-o-meter on a regular basis!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?



My favorite leisure activity is sitting in my sunroom reading a trashy novel or a magazine, followed closely by playing the piano.

 to your and your DD, jennz.  The bugs that are going around are very tenacious!

Everyone has the day off today so we are all going to do a little shopping and have lunch together.  It wasn't my turn to pick the lunch location but I can make a good, healthy choice.   

Have a great OP day all!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

KermitRocks said:


> My son and I did the Minnie Marathon Weekend 5k in 2008 (which was the last time they did it) and it was a blast!!!!  The race went through Epcot. The park was staffed with cast members who cheered you on throughout the park.  Music was playing throughout the park.  We received medals.  I say do it!!!  Here's a link to the Disney 5k:  http://disneyworldsports.disney.go....detail?name=WdwMarathonDetailPage&pid=pip-0-3
> 
> Happy Sunday Everyone!!!




Thanks for the info it looks like alot of fun and my son would love that too!!


----------



## tigger813

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!! Did the 3 mile WATP and then spent an hour shoveling the driveway. Neighbor did the last foot where the snowplow had piled it up. I am wiped and I think my arms may fall off!Time for a shower.  Gotta get in my other workouts later. Hope we are still going for Chinese as I think I earned it this morning! But no Scorpion Bowl! I'll make one next weekend! Waiting to hear from DSIL!

Later everyone!


----------



## pjlla

Morning all!  Our "light wintery mix" that was predicted was really more like 6-8 inches of wet snow!  YUCK!  Glad we didn't have to go out anywhere this morning.  DD was going to meet friends at the mall for a little mid-terms study break time this  morning, but as soon as she looked out she realized that was not going to happen.  Not sure about swim practice tonight. 

I achieved another personal best on the TM this morning with my 5K run.  I did it in 31:20, plus I continued to run (at a slower pace) until I hit 4 miles.  Then I did some incline brisk walking... ended with a cool down and hit a full 60 minutes on the TM.  So if I don't make it to the Y tonight, at least that is already done!

As much as I would like to hunker down and just scrapbook all day, I am going to clean DD's room.  Yes, I know she should do it herself, but I won't even go into that!  Plus she has three mid-terms tomorrow and three again on Wednesday and she leaves for a four day trip to WDW on Thursday morning!  (Sadly, she is going without me!)

DH is working at home today. DS made breakfast for the rest of them (I already had my oatmeal).... Mickey waffles!  But my splurge day was yesterday, so no waffles for me. 

Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?

Well... I would say "getting in my exercise".  I did my workout nice and early on Saturday, before things got busy.  I did a full 47 minutes of WATP while wearing a weight belt and ankle weights.  Then I stayed OP most of the day (until my planned splurge meal last night... but in hindsight it wasn't worth the extra calories).  

And the second "good thing" that I did was to take my schedule day off of exercise on Sunday.  I had almost convinced myself to hit the TM, even though it was  a scheduled day off, but I reminded myself that my muscles need time to recover and heal to make me stronger in the long run.  So I took my schedule break.


Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?

Without a doubt, scrapbooking jumped to mind first.  But I also love to read.  Both are very sedentary leisure activities, but I'm okay with that.  Scrapbooking gives me a feeling of "completion" and "fulfillment" that I don't get with anything else I normally do (work, cooking, cleaning, kid-taxiing, exercising, etc).  And I have been an avid reader, literally since Kindergarten.  Wish I could read on the treadmill or elliptical, but it makes me dizzy and sick.  I also love to spend time reading here on the DIS!!  (Too much time is spent here actually!)

Well.... I guess I have delayed long enough in getting to DD's room.  I'm going in!  If I'm not back in 12 hours, call out the National Guard (make sure they are wearing haz-mat suits!!  )..................P


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity? 

That is easy, I love planning trips. Especially trips to Disney!!! Even if the trip isn't for a long time, it still gets me excited. 

Right now I am planning a trip to Sanibel Island, Fl over spring break. We leave in 67 days!!!! So Excited!!!!! I am hoping to be in even better shape by the time we go!!!!
I hope evryone has a Magical Monday!!
Molly


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  My favorite leisure activity is vacation   Since I can't be on vacation everyday I like to spend a few minutes each day planning our next vacation.  Of course the DIS is included in my daily leisure activties too


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?



scrapbooking, traveling, shopping at Ikea , DISing with my peeps.



lisah0711 said:


> We're glad that you are still here, too, Buffy!    And as the spouse of a grumpy guy to the spouse of another grumpy guy.    I tell DH to dial down the grump-o-meter on a regular basis!


Yeah, I have to tell him to dial it back too. It's mostly his job because it's stressful. And the fact that the kids are loud, he was an only child so he doesn't get the group dynamic of siblings. He'll get over it! LOL


----------



## redwalker

Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?

I feel pretty good about last week.  I broke into the next decade which I have been trying to do since September. So that is good.  Of course, this weekends Mojitos and snacking over the long weekend didn't help.  I am as motivated as when we started. I did walk/run 6.5 miles on sat and 5.5 on Sunday.  I feel good and feel like I am on the right track to attain my goal.

Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
What defines me, I feel like I am an athletic person. Even if I reached my goal, I believe I would be the same person. I define myself as healthy, and athletic.  I have changed my wordrobe to a more sporty/athletic look. I don't want to be wearing "mommy" clothes all the time. 

Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?
This weekend I did go on the treadmill for a total of 12 miles. It felt great!  My legs are soar, but in a good way.

Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?
My favorite leisure activity with my family is having movie night.  Cuddleing on the sofa with my husband and our kids it so nice. For an alone activity, I love to walk, and feel my muscles strech..with every step I take I am closer to my goal.

As for my day today, a piece of one of my back teeth feel apart..so I am looking at soups for lunch and dinners until I can get it fixed this week.  I can't believe it happened.  I am just grateful I am not at Disney World..we are going in less than a month now, and that would really stink if I had to deal with this there!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?



reading, tickling my kids, needlework, and little time-consuming games on facebook (farmville and now zooville)



Jennz - hope your DD feels better soon, 4 days is a long time to feel .


----------



## princessbride6205

*Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?*
Reading is probably my favorite. I do enjoy watching TV if it's a favorite show, especially ones DH and I watch together.

I had a great weekend, exercise-wise. Mall-walking and a 3.5mile TM run on Saturday (16k total steps on my pedometer), then 40 minutes easy outdoor jog on Sunday. I'm trying to plan my week to get in 3 more runs before we leave for WDW on Saturday morning. Do you think I can run again tonight? Even though that will be 3 days in a row? I'm not sprinting at all or running longer than 3.5 miles. I just don't know if I can fit a run in my schedule on Tuesday.


----------



## lovedvc

One of my favorite leisure activities is planning for Disney.  This morning I was 180 days out so I was able to make all the reservations for the 21 people in our party.  I am so thrilled that I was able to book Le Cellier, I haven't been there in a few years.  I thought I would have to skip it because of our large party.  But I was on the phone at 7 am as soon as they opened.  I just have to make one change to a Whispering Canyon reservation, but we are trying to get Raglan Road before we cancel.

This weekend was a huge success for me.  I was able to stay within my points and only use 19 flex points.  For the first time ever I took out my weight watchers scale and weighed my meats with company over.  I was even able to have 2 cookies and a sliver of Entenmann's chocolate marshmallow cake.


----------



## jbm02

I had so many pages to catch up on that my sign-in period timed out!  So I know I am missing a few things...



tigger813 said:


> We're going to watch Miracle tomorrow. Getting psyched for the Olympics in a few weeks! I LOVE the OLYMPICS!
> 
> Have a good night!



...bringing back such great memories.  I wasn't at that game but was in Lake Placid for the Olympics that night.  The whole place was going nuts!!! 



PeterPan09 said:


> I've got some catching up to do!!
> 
> [Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?
> 
> Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?


What did I do for myself this weekend?  I spent the whole weekend getting the house pulled together - laundry, dusting, putting all any Christmas decorations that were overlooked, mopped floors, cleaned the stove and fridge - it might not sound like much but it felt so good to have it all done!!!
It makes me feel like I have a little control over my life again.  Last week was a little crazy; this was a good way for me to start off this week.

My favorite leisure activity is reading - but since I tend to eat mindlessly while I do it, I've been consciously rationing that lately.  Instead of sitting down to read, I've been trying to think of active things to do - whether inside or outside the house.  And now my "new thing" to do for myself is keeping up with this thread - it gives me the motivation to keep going...!!!

For those of you who have done the Princess (or plan to do the 2010 Princess), when did you sign up???


----------



## tigger813

jbm02 said:


> I had so many pages to catch up on that my sign-in period timed out!  So I know I am missing a few things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...bringing back such great memories.  I wasn't at that game but was in Lake Placid for the Olympics that night.  The whole place was going nuts!!!
> 
> 
> What did I do for myself this weekend?  I spent the whole weekend getting the house pulled together - laundry, dusting, putting all any Christmas decorations that were overlooked, mopped floors, cleaned the stove and fridge - it might not sound like much but it felt so good to have it all done!!!
> It makes me feel like I have a little control over my life again.  Last week was a little crazy; this was a good way for me to start off this week.
> 
> My favorite leisure activity is reading - but since I tend to eat mindlessly while I do it, I've been consciously rationing that lately.  Instead of sitting down to read, I've been trying to think of active things to do - whether inside or outside the house.  And now my "new thing" to do for myself is keeping up with this thread - it gives me the motivation to keep going...!!!
> 
> For those of you who have done the Princess (or plan to do the 2010 Princess), when did you sign up???



Where in upstate NY are you? I was born in Amsterdam.

I still remember it and I remember the game on the Sunday. The minister at our church kept his sermon short that day so we could all go home and watch the hockey game! Just hope we have a good team again this year! 

GO TEAM USA!


----------



## jbm02

tigger813 said:


> Where in upstate NY are you? I was born in Amsterdam.
> 
> I still remember it and I remember the game on the Sunday. The minister at our church kept his sermon short that day so we could all go home and watch the hockey game! Just hope we have a good team again this year!
> 
> GO TEAM USA!



Hi Tigger!!! 
I was born and raised in Troy - just east of Amsterdam.  I was a freshman in high school and my parents took my sisters and me out of school to drive up to Placid.  My cousins had a hunting cottage up there (RUSTIC!!! - we had to prime the pump ala "Little House on the Prairie" for water...) .  The atmosphere up there was incredible - I've been to the Frozen Four (college hockey - Go RPI, Go Friars!) and Final Four (college basketball - Go, Friars!!) and it couldn't match what that small town was like that night!!!  
I'll definitely be watching both mens and womens hockey as much as possible.  GO USA!!!


----------



## mikamah

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?*


In retrospect, I got away for the weekend.  We went to the museum of science on saturday, just my son and I, and had a really nice day.  The parking lot was full so we had to park at the galleria mall and walk by the river to the museum, and Michael  had so much fun throwing snow on the ice trying to crack it.  The museum was so fun too, and after we went to a hotel with a pool and swam for a while, and played cards.  The tv didn't have much on, which was good, because we spent more time together.  On sunday we ordered room service for breakfast, and then swam for a while before we checked out, but on the way home we stopped at chili's for lunch, where I started out ok, but then we shared the molten choc lava cake.  Oh well, I did track it all.  We played some wiifit plus last night, and watched some tv, and I read.  It was a good mental health weekend.  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?


I love to plan and take vacations, photography and scrapbooking. 

Today has been better in the eating dept, and I did 45 min wii fit, and then about an hour of shovelling very heavy snow.  It looked so pretty, but man it was a back breaker.  Hope all of you new englanders are shovelled out without any injuries.  

Jennz- I hope you daughter is feeling better soon.  I just noticed your sparkly "2010- time to think of me again" in your signature, and I love it.  It is so hard to put yourself first, but so necessary.  

Donac-  Glad your son made it home safely and is doing so well in school.  I'm sure it was tough not to have much time with him, but I'm sure the memories he's making will be something he'll never forget. 

Lisah- Hope you're enjoying your family day, and I'm sure you ordered a nice healthy lunch.  You're right on track this year!

Not a very productive day today for me, but I did finish the book I was reading, so I've got my me time in.  I did get to the grocery store and stocked up for the week.  Taco's tonight, and tomorrow, and bought chicken for wed-thurs.   It does help to plan, but some days, I just don't feel like cooking anything.  

Have a great day.


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> In retrospect, I got away for the weekend.  We went to the museum of science on saturday, just my son and I, and had a really nice day.  The parking lot was full so we had to park at the galleria mall and walk by the river to the museum, and Michael  had so much fun throwing snow on the ice trying to crack it.  The museum was so fun too, and after we went to a hotel with a pool and swam for a while, and played cards.  The tv didn't have much on, which was good, because we spent more time together.  On sunday we ordered room service for breakfast, and then swam for a while before we checked out, but on the way home we stopped at chili's for lunch, where I started out ok, but then we shared the molten choc lava cake.  Oh well, I did track it all.  We played some wiifit plus last night, and watched some tv, and I read.  It was a good mental health weekend.
> 
> I love to plan and take vacations, photography and scrapbooking.
> 
> Today has been better in the eating dept, and I did 45 min wii fit, and then about an hour of shovelling very heavy snow.  It looked so pretty, but man it was a back breaker.  Hope all of you new englanders are shovelled out without any injuries.
> 
> Jennz- I hope you daughter is feeling better soon.  I just noticed your sparkly "2010- time to think of me again" in your signature, and I love it.  It is so hard to put yourself first, but so necessary.
> 
> Donac-  Glad your son made it home safely and is doing so well in school.  I'm sure it was tough not to have much time with him, but I'm sure the memories he's making will be something he'll never forget.
> 
> Lisah- Hope you're enjoying your family day, and I'm sure you ordered a nice healthy lunch.  You're right on track this year!
> 
> Not a very productive day today for me, but I did finish the book I was reading, so I've got my me time in.  I did get to the grocery store and stocked up for the week.  Taco's tonight, and tomorrow, and bought chicken for wed-thurs.   It does help to plan, but some days, I just don't feel like cooking anything.
> 
> Have a great day.



Kathy we're having tacos tonight too!  lol I just put them on the stove, I let them simmer for a few hours.

Your weekend sounds wonderful!  I'm sure your ds will have some fond memories too.  

Feel free to copy my sig - I got it from Buffy (Bernard&MissBianca)   I put it up so that I see it and remind myself of that every time I dis, which is kind of often.

Shannon and Kathy - thanks for the well wishes for my dd!  Poor kid just seems to catch everything.  As an infant/toddler she was rarely sick so maybe she's just getting it all now.  She is feeling better today but not good, but at least there's improvement.  We watched National Treasure and are watching the second one  shortly - I snuck in some treadmill & dis time and started dinner.   

Tracey I'll have you know I'm learning how to squeeze this all in from reading your posts even though I probably have 1/3rd of your energy!


----------



## sahbushka

Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?

I love to plan vacations, read, and GO on vacations!  Woo Hoo!  I also really enjoy bowling but don't go very often.

So my big news from the weekend is that I ran for 10 minutes non stop on the treadmill on Sunday! I have never been able to do this before so I feel GREAT about it!  I also went to the gym the past 5 days in a row...I won't be going today or tomorrow due to work (I work a double today) and my ww meeting tomorrow.

Have a great day all!

Sarah


----------



## Rose&Mike

sahbushka said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?
> 
> I love to plan vacations, read, and GO on vacations!  Woo Hoo!  I also really enjoy bowling but don't go very often.
> 
> So my big news from the weekend is that I ran for 10 minutes non stop on the treadmill on Sunday! I have never been able to do this before so I feel GREAT about it!  I also went to the gym the past 5 days in a row...I won't be going today or tomorrow due to work (I work a double today) and my ww meeting tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day all!
> 
> Sarah



 Sarah---That's awesome! Congratulations.

We bought a new scale today. I know, shouldn't have done it. I weigh 6 pounds more on the new scale than the old scale. I went back to my excel chart and added 6 pounds to all the weights in January. I know, I have still been doing well this year with portions and exercise, but I was really sad to know that I am still in the 180's. I thought I had waved them good-bye last week for good. Oh well, we knew our old scale was off, but didn't think it would be that bad. The most frustrating thing was, DH weight changed by 4 pounds and mine changed by 6. I keep telling myself, it's just a number, it's just a number. The good thing is, no matter where we stand on this scale we get the same answer, so that's encouraging. Hopefully I will see the 170's again sometime in early February.

Q of the Day--My favorite leisure activity is just about anything outside. Luckily winter here is only really bad in December, January and February. We are barely in our house the rest of the year. We have minor league baseball season tickets, and I'll probably start the countdown to opening day soon. We also love Disney and our DVC trips.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Ok, I guess I've prolonged this as long as I can...time to come back to the thread! I left for WDW on 1/7, page 39 of this thread. I came back to page 75, and it was up to this page by the time I read through everything I missed. I can't possibly comment and won't try to -- some amazing losses, some introspective birthdays, and some encouragement is in order for everyone! Great job, you are doing great!

Ok, so after seeing *Corinna's* time I'm a bit embarrassed to post mine, but I did run the entire half marathon, and I did have a PR and shave 18 minutes off my horrible time last year (when I fell at a speedbump), so maybe I'll inspire someone to do C25k and then go for a Half! I finished in 3:11, and I felt stronger than I have at my two previous finishes. The weather conditions were extremely nasty, and a few years ago, I would have just stayed in bed. That's the mark of how far I've truly come, I am mentally much tougher than I used to be. I had hoped to finish much faster, the week before I did my 10M in 120 minutes. But the real world race conditions were not the same as my basement, and honestly, I was just happy to finish at that point. I also started my further back (many more people to try to get around), since my BIL was doing it for the first time and I started with him (and for some reason he wanted to start at the back of our corral). Still, he finished in 2:20, so it obviously didn't affect him too much. 

Anyway, I came back 1 lb. heavier than I left. I think that's a victory, since I did spend a week at WDW and Universal. It's proof that even if you run a half marathon, you still have to be somewhat aware of what you eat, and if you are, it is possible to not gain a crazy amount. 

I've had two short runs since I got back, and then I've been on a break. I'm going to plan to run again Thursday, since tomorrow and Wed. are a bit nuts between our senatorial election and a church meeting. My dh works for the City, so he's on "loan" to the election dept. tomorrow. That means I have to get ds to school, vote, then take the "T" (that's the subway) to work, which will get me there about 1.5 hrs. later than usual. I can't complain too much, he has to start checking the polls to make sure they meet the election standards (signage, etc.) at 6AM. 

I'm looking forward to getting back into the thread (although I'll be slow since I usually post at work, and I'm returning tomorrow after 12 days away, so I'll just be playing catch-up for awhile), I'm going to get with the COW next Friday, and I've finally watched the 2 BL episodes I missed, so I guess I'm ready to be a Tigger! 

Maria


----------



## Leader of the Club

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD:
> Yesterday was a good day. No binges-I am happy to report that.



  Great job! I know you can do it!


----------



## wezee

Rose&Mike said:


> We bought a new scale today. I know, shouldn't have done it. I weigh 6 pounds more on the new scale than the old scale.



Thanks for this post.....I was actually thinking of looking for a new scale, but now have defiantly decided to keep my old one! It may be off by a pound or so, but I would freak if it said 6 lbs heavier.  I'm so glad you are focused and have such a good outlook.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

2 days, no snacking!!! small victories!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Leader of the Club said:


> Great job! I know you can do it!



Thanks! Today was another binge-free day!

Everyone has been so encouraging. I'm so glad I found WISH and BL 9.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mikamah said:


> Jennz- I hope you daughter is feeling better soon.  I just noticed your sparkly "2010- time to think of me again" in your signature, and I love it.  It is so hard to put yourself first, but so necessary.



Feel free to take it Maria!!! Anyone here who wants to use it is more then welcome. Hopefully it can motivate us to stay on track. I've been saying every day when I feel myself slipping back into old habits of putting everyone else first.


----------



## donac

Welcome back Worfiedoodle.  Glad to hear you finished.  That is quite an accompllishment

Had a long day today.  No exercise in.  I had a dentist appointment at 8:30.  The entire left side of my face was numb until 1:30.  I came home at 9:30 and dh took my car and went to the movies.  I took a nap and didn't do much the rest of the day. 

 I did go to a book store to pick up a book and it was $10 more than I thought I was going to pay.  I came home and went on line to order it and I got it at the price I saw on line last night.  While I was trying to check out the price changed on me.  I spent 25 minutes complaining to the company.  I even spoke to a manager.  I know it was only $5 but how could they change the price when I was just getting ready to put my charge card in and push send.


----------



## Rose&Mike

wezee said:


> Thanks for this post.....I was actually thinking of looking for a new scale, but now have defiantly decided to keep my old one! It may be off by a pound or so, but I would freak if it said 6 lbs heavier.  I'm so glad you are focused and have such a good outlook.



Honestly, I cried when I saw it. We actually bought one scale and it said 10 pounds heavier. We took that one back, and settled on this one. Now that the shock has worn off, I'm good with it. I've stepped on it lots of times and am consistently getting the same number, which still may not be exactly right, but at least it's consistent. DH said the number it gives him is what he gets on the scale at the Y. LuvBaloo was awesome and added 6 pounds to all my weights so far, so at least I will be able to see if I'm going up or down. 

cclovesdis-- Congrats on another binge free day. I am a binger at times, so I know how hard it can be. The chips and dip (at the grocery store a mile away) were calling me this afternoon. I went to the Y instead.


----------



## heatherlynn444

everyone has been doing so great!

today we had beautiful weather in MS< sunny high 62. we ran when it was about 50 and it was perfect! did 5 miles and felt great all day. wish I could run in the morning more oftern (had the day off MLK day)


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Ok, here we go.  Accountability time for me.  I've lost 6.1 lbs so far in our challenge. . .UNTIL this past weekend.  We went to my parents' cabin for the long weekend, and I ate and ate and ate.  I had packed (mostly) healthy meals, but I snacked, etc., and there was NO time to exercise!  I fully expect to have gained back ALL of that, plus my not-so-friendly monthly visitor is on her way.  This week may not be a great weigh-in, but I've got to get back on the bandwagon!!  I had to come here and get re-motivated!  My health is too important to let it go by the wayside!!


----------



## ladytink75

I would like to join the Losers on this challenge... I am trying to run the DPHM in 2011... I have tried other things to lose weight but never had the help or the  encouragement from other people... this looks like i will finally get the help i need.


----------



## my3princes

We finally finished cleaning our basement.  I spent 3 entire days and evenings sorting through totes, moving stuff, etc, etc.  I'm physically spent.  Since I got WAY more exercise than I usually do had some strawberry cheesecake for dessert tonight.  That is the first time I've splurged this year   It was totally yummy.  I was good the rest of the day so I might be within my points with the exercise bonus, but I feel like I've been naughty


----------



## maiziezoe

Jen ~ I hope your DD is feeling better soon!

*
Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?*

Scrapbooking... but I never find the time to do it. We went on a cruise in May of 2009 and I have only finished one scrapbook page of our trip.  I love to plan things... make lists... play with Excel (nerd alert)... I also enjoy reading but I only get about 6 words read before I fall asleep at night. I also play Sims 2 or Sims 3 about once every 2 or 3 months. I'll play for a full weekend and then get bored. 

Facebookers... I would love to connect with you. If you want to be friends, send me a PM with your name. Or I can send my name. Either way, I would love to get to know my fellow Biggest Losers.


----------



## lecach

Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?

Napping  . I love naps. My five year old wont take one anymore so on the weekends we put him in front of a movie and go take a nap for ourselves.


----------



## tigger813

Just finished 7 miles for the day! I did all 3 WATP workouts (1m, 2m and 3m) plus did the EA SPorts Active and shoveled the driveway. 

The ENERGIZER BUNNY is back! I had to work out tonight due to the Chinese food we had for lunch and supper! Back to better eating tomorrow!

Giving a hot stone massage in the morning and then possibly taking DD2 to the Drs. She's had a cough for over a month and had a low grade temp this afternoon. She's supposed to have her 2nd H1N1 shot on Wednesday. She coughed a lot last night and then today as well. Her nose in constantly stuffed. We want to have them check for bronchitis. DD1 has been coughing too but not all night long like her sister.

DD2 is supposed to have a playdate after school that was postponed from last week. She will be so sad if we have to cancel it again.

Will get up and do the 3 mile WATP before getting DD1 on the bus and then do the 2 mile after that. Hoping to get 2 miles in on the elliptical as well tomorrow. Didn't have time today but I think shoveling made up for that!

Time to get the house straightened up a bit more. May get into bed early tonight and read. The 2nd loaf of bread in the breadmaker is making me hungry! Need another glass of water!


----------



## pjlla

redwalker said:


> Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1?
> 
> I feel pretty good about last week.  I broke into the next decade which I have been trying to do since September. So that is good.  Of course, this weekends Mojitos and snacking over the long weekend didn't help.  I am as motivated as when we started. I did walk/run 6.5 miles on sat and 5.5 on Sunday.  I feel good and feel like I am on the right track to attain my goal.
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> What defines me, I feel like I am an athletic person. Even if I reached my goal, I believe I would be the same person. I define myself as healthy, and athletic.  I have changed my wordrobe to a more sporty/athletic look. I don't want to be wearing "mommy" clothes all the time.
> 
> Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?
> This weekend I did go on the treadmill for a total of 12 miles. It felt great!  My legs are soar, but in a good way.
> 
> Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?
> My favorite leisure activity with my family is having movie night.  Cuddleing on the sofa with my husband and our kids it so nice. For an alone activity, I love to walk, and feel my muscles strech..with every step I take I am closer to my goal.
> 
> As for my day today, a piece of one of my back teeth feel apart..so I am looking at soups for lunch and dinners until I can get it fixed this week.  I can't believe it happened.  I am just grateful I am not at Disney World..we are going in less than a month now, and that would really stink if I had to deal with this there!



First of all, WTG on breaking into a new decade on the scale!  Isn't that so exciting!  And you are doing great with the walking/running.  Your words about every step getting you closer to your goal.... so inspiring!

Sorry to hear about your tooth.



sahbushka said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?
> 
> I love to plan vacations, read, and GO on vacations!  Woo Hoo!  I also really enjoy bowling but don't go very often.
> 
> So my big news from the weekend is that I ran for 10 minutes non stop on the treadmill on Sunday! I have never been able to do this before so I feel GREAT about it!  I also went to the gym the past 5 days in a row...I won't be going today or tomorrow due to work (I work a double today) and my ww meeting tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day all!
> 
> Sarah



I am SOOOOO proud of you for the run!  It is SO tough to get going, but isn't it an amazing feeling when you actually do it!!!??  I'm a newbie to the world of running too, and I am thrilled with how empowered I feel when I finish my planned run!  Keep going!  Keep up the 10 minute runs for the next week or so and then progress to 11 minutes and so on. Try some interval training... it really helped me a LOT!  Run at your "comfortable" pace for 3 minutes then run faster (almost a sprint) for a minute... then go back to the comfortable pace for 3 minutes... etc.  




Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, I guess I've prolonged this as long as I can...time to come back to the thread! I left for WDW on 1/7, page 39 of this thread. I came back to page 75, and it was up to this page by the time I read through everything I missed. I can't possibly comment and won't try to -- some amazing losses, some introspective birthdays, and some encouragement is in order for everyone! Great job, you are doing great!
> 
> Ok, so after seeing *Corinna's* time I'm a bit embarrassed to post mine, but I did run the entire half marathon, and I did have a PR and shave 18 minutes off my horrible time last year (when I fell at a speedbump), so maybe I'll inspire someone to do C25k and then go for a Half! I finished in 3:11, and I felt stronger than I have at my two previous finishes. The weather conditions were extremely nasty, and a few years ago, I would have just stayed in bed. That's the mark of how far I've truly come, I am mentally much tougher than I used to be. I had hoped to finish much faster, the week before I did my 10M in 120 minutes. But the real world race conditions were not the same as my basement, and honestly, I was just happy to finish at that point. I also started my further back (many more people to try to get around), since my BIL was doing it for the first time and I started with him (and for some reason he wanted to start at the back of our corral). Still, he finished in 2:20, so it obviously didn't affect him too much.
> 
> Anyway, I came back 1 lb. heavier than I left. I think that's a victory, since I did spend a week at WDW and Universal. It's proof that even if you run a half marathon, you still have to be somewhat aware of what you eat, and if you are, it is possible to not gain a crazy amount.
> 
> I've had two short runs since I got back, and then I've been on a break. I'm going to plan to run again Thursday, since tomorrow and Wed. are a bit nuts between our senatorial election and a church meeting. My dh works for the City, so he's on "loan" to the election dept. tomorrow. That means I have to get ds to school, vote, then take the "T" (that's the subway) to work, which will get me there about 1.5 hrs. later than usual. I can't complain too much, he has to start checking the polls to make sure they meet the election standards (signage, etc.) at 6AM.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting back into the thread (although I'll be slow since I usually post at work, and I'm returning tomorrow after 12 days away, so I'll just be playing catch-up for awhile), I'm going to get with the COW next Friday, and I've finally watched the 2 BL episodes I missed, so I guess I'm ready to be a Tigger!
> 
> Maria



Welcome back!  Your absence has been noticed!    Glad you are back here with us.  Good job on finishing the Half!  That is an impressive feat.  And you only gained 1 lb after a week at the parks??... that is ALSO an impressive feat!   



ladytink75 said:


> I would like to join the Losers on this challenge... I am trying to run the DPHM in 2011... I have tried other things to lose weight but never had the help or the  encouragement from other people... this looks like i will finally get the help .



OF COURSE you can join us "losers"!  The more the merrier!  It is unbelievable how much the support here helps... especially those of us "going it alone" (IOW, not involved with a support group/counselor weight loss company like WW, Jenny Craig, etc). 


Well folks.... I NEVER got into DD's room to clean.  She kept telling me to leave her alone so she could study (she just didn't want to deal with me cleaning her room).  And then she kept telling me she would pick up the clothes.  But of course, she never got anything done in the room.  Assuming I don't get called to work tomorrow, I will tackle it while she is gone to school.  I can DEFINITELY get it **** and span (not counting the closet) in a few hours without interruption.  

I got plenty done without touching DD's room.  I did countless loads of laundry, lots of sorting through drawers and bins and just clearing out general JUNK.  Plus I tackled "paper mountain" in my kitchen (where paper seems to grow!!).  I've been on this new year's kick to tackle "one drawer, one shelf, one bin, one spot" per day every day this year.  So far I've kept up with it really well.  Most days I am able to hit more than one spot.  It's just tough  on the days when I don't really feel like purging.  TRULY, there are some days I am SO much more inclined to just TOSS stuff and other days I seem to want to hang onto every little thing.  The trick is to do a lot on those "toss" days....and today was one of them!!  I filled a bag for the Goodwill as I reorganized DH's sweatshirts, sweatpant/pj pants, and jeans on the top shelf of his closet.  He'll never miss the stuff!!  

I had a good OP day, foodwise.  We had a nice dinner at noon, since DD's swim tonight would make it tough to have a "family" meal in the evening and I figured we were all here, so why not.  I made a nice pork tenderloin... that stuff is delicious and not overly "pointy".  It is 4 oz for 3 pts, which brings it down to the points level of chicken and some fish!  And I've learned to use my meat thermometer so I don't overcook it.  I made mashed potatoes (for the others) and cauliflower.  It was a nice lunch for 3 pts, but of course, it didn't keep me filled for the entire afternoon.  I had a healthy snack at about 3:15 and some leftovers at about 6pm.  I had some low-fat micropopcorn with a glass of seltzer for my evening snack, but I am now craving chocolate.  I might indulge in a WW candy (which I don't eat often, but I do keep around) if I have any points left.... actually I have a half a point left and the candy is 1 pt.  Not sure if I will bother.  (Yes, for those of you on WW, I know that technically I shouldn't have a "half" a point left, but I do some "fuzzy math" sometimes with some of the points and I do break things down into half points.)

Well, I've rambled on here long enough.  The kids are waiting to be tucked in.  Gotta run.  See you all tomorrow.............P


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

jennz said:


> I ended up with a great day, dh and I snuck out to see a movie, dd seemed to be feeling better...unfortunately she got worse during the night, poor girl...
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyores Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*
> 
> Great question! My short answer:   The same...mom, wife, friendly, helpful, different...more self confidence, more energy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that yoru daughter is not feeling well, but it sounds like you had a great birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  What defines me as a person?  I would have to say that being a good wife and mother are high on my list.  I also give 100% to whatever I committ to do.  Organizations love to have lead committees etc as they know that I will deliver above expectations.  The same goes for my house and family.  I also LOVE to travel.  My ideal career would allow me to travel the world, and let me take my family with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's quite an impressive list!
> 
> 
> 
> 3_disprincesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of us that GAINED this week, well I'm not letting it get me down or stopping me from going on!  I did much better with exercise this week - a couple of days walking, a day of WATP and a wii Fitness Coach workout.  Now if I can get back to tracking those calories and keeping my total down I'll be doing great!
> 
> ♥Theresa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love your aitttude! You're brushing off your setback and moving on. Congratulations on the fitness!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> 
> I am a wife and mother most! They are my world and they make me who I am. That wouldn't and hasn't changed with the 40 lbs I've lost since last Christmas. I have more energy and am happier with myself. I have learned to not get frustrated with this journey. I've learned that there will be good weeks and bad weeks and I learn from the mistakes that I've made each week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations of 40 lbs gone! That is truly inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> corinnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> 
> This is actually a question I have been grappling with since I declared myself at Goal yesterday.  Who am I when I don't have weight to lose?  It has been one of the defining characteristics of my adult life:  whatever else I may be, I've always been a person who was carrying more weight than she wanted to.  A person who wanted to lose but found it overwhelming.  It was not something I would have said was important to me, but now that it's gone, and for the first time in 10 years, I can say "I don't actually want to lose 10 pounds," I am not quite sure what to do with that extra space.  I don't think I realized how much I defined myself as "someone with weight to lose" and more recently as "someone losing weight."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS on reaching goal! That is truly inspiring. It sounds like you have done qutie a bit of thinking about this. Your post illustrates to me just how easy it is for us to let our weight define us, even if we do not mean to. But you are doing a great job and are an inspiration to us all!
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyNBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did lose 1.8 again this week bringing me to a 20.2 loss since Sept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your weight loss! 1.8 in one week is great!
> 
> 
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> *
> 
> I think what defines me as a person is the different roles I play in the game called life.  LOL.   Ok I am a dork.  But I do  mean that in this sense:
> I am a mom and wife and I love this about me.   I love voluntering in the classrooom and making sure dinner is on the table every night.   I love that my husband has moved me to paradise and I can focus on being a mom and not have to work if I dont want to.   I do miss being a nurse though.   That is something that defined me.   Days when DS is in preschool I feel kind of  a tug to go get a job it is part of who you are.   The other thing that defines me is my Disneyness.   I love the parks, planningA trips, just soaking in the atmosphere.   I go over to the parks some days and just people watch and wander the world showcase never getting on a ride just enjoying the sites, sounds and smells of the world.   Above all I love my compassion for people.   I guess this is what makes me who I am.  Mommy, wife, nurse, friend whatever it may be.
> 
> I have lost all the weight before and it didnt change who I was.   I just had one less thing on my plate.   So it would be nice to just focus on maintaining and cutting calories but that is not where I am at right now.  I have come to realize this is a journey not a quick fix.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded but I have thought about this alot.  Can you tell. he he he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are in good mental shape to reach your goal. You have been there before, you know what it takes. You can do this!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about exercise to me is being done!    But I do like to take care of my house and yard and do things with my family so whatever I end up doing exercise wise will have activity and well as plain old exercise.  I keep trying different things and am getting closer.  That is why I like to hear what other people do.
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week!  You're doing a great job.    I hope that you get the position that you want at Worlds of Fun today.
> 
> I have to agree with jenn's answer on this one.  I will still be myself, wife, mom, daughter, lawyer, volunteer, happy, friendly, strong.  But I will be better because I will be healthier, have more energy and confidence.  I'll be a better piano player, too, because by then I'll have another year under my belt.  It would be fun to be a good piano player by the time I reach goal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some days I agree with you on the exercise! Thank you for the good wishes. I am hired back as either a lead or assistant lead. I will not know which one, my area, or my partner for another couple of weeks. I am just hoping not to have my same partner again. I like the idea of being a good piano player by the time you reach goal!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: I'd still be helping my sister plan her wedding, getting ready to be a maid-of-honor, and being very busy. I'd still be working and loving my job and trying my best to be a helpful daughter. On that note, if I lost all the weight I need to lose, I'd get a lot less grief from my mother. Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> Gained a lot this week-not even sure what my weight is as the receptionist at WW didn't record it in my book.  This week, my goals are to get in all 4 COWs daily and to avoid bingeing. And, I'll probably only aim for the 20 min. of exercise, and not more. I really want to focus on having a binge-free week. Again, thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> Have a great week everyone and congrads to all who lost and maintained!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that your mom is giving you a hard time. It's difficult when family gets involved. I know that you will be able to lose the weight. We all have setbacks and bad days. It sounds like you have a great plan to get back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> Leader of the Club said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that helps keep me from binging is just reading the nutrition info on the package.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a great strategy!
> 
> 
> 
> TammyAlphabet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> 
> Wow!  What a big question for a Saturday morning!  Mother and teacher, those are the most important roles in my life.  Certainly not housekeeper.  LOL.  Everything in my life would be the same.  I just might feel better both physically and emotionally.  I could be a better mother and a better teacher.  I would certainly shop for clothes more and probably take more care about my appearance.  I seem to not care about my appearance as much when I am overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost, I am a mom, and that is the most important and rewarding part of my life, but there were 37 years that i was not a mom and so many parts of those years are still interspersed in my personality.  I am a nurse, I'm friendly, compassionate, helpful and fun-loving.  Last year I would have said, I'm a daughter too, but since I lost my mom, my whole family dynamic has changed, and so I am a sister, one who tries to support and keep us all close, and be there for everyone, but also am trying to take care of myself.  All these things would be the same about me if I were at a goal weight, but I would be thinner.  I think I would feel less self-conscious about my appearance, nor worried if my rolls/muffintops are showing, more selfconfident.  Maybe I'd be one of those single mom's who goes out on a date once in a while.  I did date a little about 3 years ago, when I was 25 pounds lighter.  As the weight comes off, I do find myself feeling more self-confident, and flirtatious.  It's good to look inward once in a while, and see all the positives in my life, but it's hard at the same time to think about it all.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  I don't know what I'd do without you all.
> Now I'm going to shut this computer down and get back to being a mom.  Have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about losing your mother. Any guy would be lucky to date such a wonderful woman who obviously cares so much for her family.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back on my life there are lots of things that I have finished, but there are so many things that I have quit. I would really like to figure out what is going on in my brain that makes it so easy to quit. I think I just haven't told myself enough yet that I am worth finishing, worth being healthy. And I know that in the past when I was at a good weight I still was not happy with it, and the negative messages kept coming. So, I'm working on the messages that float around in my brain, and I know I can finish the challenge and keep working towards my goals. We just need to tell ourselves that we are worth it!
> 
> Anyhow,  to you. I know you can finish! Hang in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe isntead of focusing on what you have quit and why, you could focus on what you have finished and what it was that helped you finish. That way you are focusing on the positive instead of the negative.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> 
> What a question for a Saturday.  .
> 
> I have been a mother for 25 years and in a way that is almost over since the guys are almost 25 and 20.  I know you never stop being a mother but it is not as hands on as it once was.
> 
> I have been a wife for almost 32 years and God willing that is not going anywhere soon.  But I do know that life changes in a second.
> 
> I have been a math teachers for almost 33 years but I have been tutoring people in math since I was a freshman in high school and I tutored a friend in homeroom.
> 
> After I lose weight I will still be all those things but maybe this is why I am having such a hard time about my dh talking about retirement.  This is something I have to start to think about.  In May I can officially retire and I have been hesitant to think about it.  I am not going to retire this year but dh wants to go in 4 years and I keep think NO.  This question has me questioning why I have been resistant.
> 
> Thanks for the great question.  It definitely has given me something to think about.
> 
> 
> Ds2 comes home from Africa today.  I just checked his flight from London.  He flies to Charlotte NC and then changes planes to fly to Philla.  The plane from London is then going to Orlando.  I bet he wishes he was staying on to Orlando.  He told me he can't wait to go back.  We will pick him up at the airport tonight and then drive back home (past his college).  Tomorrow he leaves for college for the spring semester.  He has most of his stuff packed.  I just went to the grocery store to get him a few things for his kitchen.  I can'tt wait till he gets home but I wish he wasn't going back for another week so we can find out about his trip. Ds is a slow story teller.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> How is everyone doing on the COW3?  If anyone has any COW2 points please pm them to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is neat the your son has been in Africa! You are lucky that you have found a job that you like and are obviously passionate about. I'm sure that you will know when the time is right to move on to the next big thing in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> 
> I have been struggling with the what defines you as a person question for months now. I was a mostly SAHM for so many years, and now we're mostly empty-nesters. This fall I went back to work, and I love it. So I guess that would still be the same. But I feel like I have no idea who I am right now anyhow. DH and I talk about this a lot--what we want to be when we grow up.. I will still be a wife, a friend,and a Mom,--though that's a very part-time job at this point. I want to find somewhere else to volunteer on the days I'm not working. So that would be the same.
> 
> I guess what I want to be different is I want to be thought of (think of myself) as someone who cares about their appearance. Who actually takes the time to put makeup on and fix her hair when she goes out. Who wears cute clothes. When I'm carrying the extra pounds I don't feel good about myself, and I quit trying. I am working on that, and I'm tring to incorporate those attitudes into my daily life and not just wait for some magical number on the scale to decide I'm worth making the effort.
> 
> Thanks for the interesting question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are doing a good job of putting for the effort to be that person you want to be. It's so easy for us to tie all our feelings of attractiveness to our weight when that is not true at all. Maybe this week you can resolve to do one thing to make yourself feel pretty each day.
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was 200 lbs I couldn't have cared less what I looked like and looking back now, the photos of me "dressed up" were what most people wear on a daily basis.  One of the biggest self esteem boosters that I found was to go to the mall and have someone show me how to properly apply makeup and what colors work best for me.  Just that one change made so much difference for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that idea!
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... just a quick minute to say hello to everyone.  DS's b.ball team won their game this morning and DS actually scored twice.  DD  has a swim meet for her HS this afternoon, so DS and I are heading to that soon.  DH has a fraternity get-together this afternoon/evening.  I'm pleased for him.  He doesn't get together with friends/frat brothers very often.  He needs some time with friends, so I hope he has a lot of fun today.
> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> 
> Well.... hopefully my weight DOESN'T define me as a person.  It is WHAT I am, but not WHO I am.  That said, I am definitely more confident  and self-assured than I was at 219 pounds.
> 
> THE SAME:  Mom, wife, daughter, sister, scrapbooker, mostly SAHM, sometimes-substitute teacher.  Organized, neat, reader, wanna-be traveler.
> 
> DIFFERENT:  More confident, more outgoing, more energy, more health conscious.
> 
> Gotta run and get moving to the swim meet!....................P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you certainly are busy. Congratulations to your son for scoring twice. It sounds like you have agreat foundation for fitness through your kids.
Click to expand...


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I'm slowly but surely getting caught up on the posts!

Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Piglet18 said:


> Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?
> 
> Wow what a question! For me, I am defined by my relationships to those around me - friend, sister, daughter, granddaughter... I will still be a teacher, and a girlfriend, with the weight off. The difference? Confidence and energy. I will feel confident, which will be good for my relationship. I will have energy, which will be good for both my relationships and my job. Will there still be challenges? Absolutely. But I believe that I will be healthier, and happier, and more confident. But I will still be the same person, the same one who loves musicals and Disney and reading, who is quite emotional and attached to those people around me.







LuvBaloo said:


> Tough question. My answer is similar to many others:
> the same - same relationships, same basic personality
> different - energy, more confidence
> 
> Its my personality that defines me, not my size.



We have a lot interesting and great answers to this question! 



tigger813 said:


> Didn't get any exercise in today as I was cleaning out the storage room. I was listening to Disney music while doing it which kept me in a great mood. Having a drink with dinner: pineapple juice and rum and turkey gorditas.
> 
> Watching Cool Runnings right now. We're going to watch Miracle tomorrow. Getting psyched for the Olympics in a few weeks! I LOVE the OLYMPICS!
> 
> Will do my EA Sports Active workout tomorrow and also do some elliptical and WATP. Going to church and then while DD1 is at jr choir I will run to pick up a few groceries. Will finish the storage room tomorrow.
> 
> DH and I are going to go downstairs after the girls go to bed and watch the Hangover on Pay Per View. Have heard so many reports about how funny it is so we decided to watch it tonight.
> 
> Have a good night!



You'll hve to let us know how the movie is. And hey, cleaning is exercise, at least it is in my house!



lovedvc said:


> I'm not feeling that great about myself today.  I woke up yesterday feeling fantastic.  I had lost 4 lbs, had a great hair and just woke up with so much energy.  I went out last night and played Bunco with the girls and even won $50 for the most buncos.  This morning I had to get up at 5:30 for work and stepped on the scale I was up 3 lbs. from yesterday.  I completely stuck to program yesterday even with going out.  I only used 5 points from my 35 extra, I didn't even have an alcoholic drink.  The worst thing I had was a brownie and a sliver and I mean a sliver of cheesecake.  Even today with being so down I've completely stayed on program.  I just feel so blah.  I have to get out of this funk I'm in today.



I would like to really encourage you to stick to weighing once a week. Your weight can fluctuate multiple pounds in the same day. Studies have shown that those who weigh once a day are _less_ likely to stick with a program than somebody who weighs only once a week. There are a lot of factors that go into it: water weight, whether or not you have had a bowel movement, bloating, etc. Any number of factors  could have caused that gain. This is why it is important to weight once a week at the same time on the same scale in roughly the same clothes. I want to challenge you this week to only weigh in on your weigh in day. You know if you are on program or not! Time to start celebrating the behaviors and stop fixating on the scale!



tmfranlk said:


> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*
> 
> Yikes that's a tough question sometimes, and a good one! I am a Mom, a wife, the world's best aunt (okay, maybe not "world's"  ), a caregiver to more, a lover of all things Disney, a wanna-be full time RVer, a lover of books, a volunteer and trying to be a supporter of myself.







Riverhill said:


> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?**
> 
> I just asked my husband about this question. He said that if I lost all the weight I wanted I would be the same but HOTTER!!!! Nice to know he thinks I'm hot to begin with.  Personally I think the only thing that would change is my daughter would steal even more of my clothes. *



Do you mind sharing your husband? 



maiziezoe said:


> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*
> 
> Just like many of the other have said, I will still be the same mom, wife, daughter, etc. I will still have my odd (I like to call it quirky) personality and my off-beat sense of humor...
> 
> When I lose my weight, I will still be the same EXCEPT I will be a runner again!  I used to run 5+ miles every day and I miss it. I'm going to start running again soon and I can't wait!
> 
> 
> I hope you all had a great day! I went to dinner with my in-laws (at Biaggi's). It was nice and I asked to speak to the chef before I ordered. I ordered the Chicken something or another and asked the chef to NOT cook it in oil and to steam the veggies. I found the nutritional value of my meal online and found out it was 13 points per serving. The serving was huge so I only ate half. It was delicious. I was so proud of myself because I stayed away from the bread and oil and parm cheese and the chocolate ice cream my kids had.
> 
> Tomorrow will be another story. We're taking the train to the city to see my oldest son. If I can walk past Garrett's popcorn without buying some.. I will know my willpower is strong! *fingers crossed* Next to sushi, Garrett's popcorn is my FAVORITE food.



I like how you have a fitness goal in there, something that you can look forward to in addition to the weight lost.



tmfranlk said:


> *Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend? *
> 
> I did my good thing for myself this weekend earlier today. I allowed myself to dream. DD and I took a trip to the RV Show and I got to enjoy, and revive a little, my dream of living on the road for awhile. It was nice to puruse the options and to see that some of them aren't really all of that expensive compared to some of the figures I had imagined. Still years down the road, but attainable, I believe.



It's good to allow ourselves to dream every one in awhile. I'm glad you all had fun at the show.



pgumiela said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I just found this tread and it is really cool.  My husband and I are doing our own little biggest loser contest.
> 
> I really want to go to Disney again in the fall, we have gone the past two years and I really want to go again, but he had said "NO!" .  He doesn't get the wanting to go every year thing that I have going on.  But he came up with our little contest to motivate both of us into losing some weight and any weeks that I win I can put my prize ($25) towards a quickie trip in the fall.  He wont tell me what he plans on putting his weekly prizes towards, but he has pretty much agreed to a fall trip in 2010  He just says that I have to make my goal of 30 pounds by the end of October.  I know it's a reachable goal, I just need motivation, I love to eat and love food, but haven't found an excersize that I love.
> 
> If I can join in our your thread it would be great.  Thanks!!



Of course you may join! We would love to have you. Make sure to PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo.


----------



## corinnak

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, so after seeing *Corinna's* time I'm a bit embarrassed to post mine, but I did run the entire half marathon, and I did have a PR and shave 18 minutes off my horrible time last year (when I fell at a speedbump), so maybe I'll inspire someone to do C25k and then go for a Half! I finished in 3:11, and I felt stronger than I have at my two previous finishes. The weather conditions were extremely nasty, and a few years ago, I would have just stayed in bed. That's the mark of how far I've truly come, I am mentally much tougher than I used to be.
> 
> Anyway, I came back 1 lb. heavier than I left. I think that's a victory, since I did spend a week at WDW and Universal. It's proof that even if you run a half marathon, you still have to be somewhat aware of what you eat, and if you are, it is possible to not gain a crazy amount.



Goodness sakes, Maria - be PROUD of your time! I am very proud of you! You ran the whole thing! It's a considerable PR! You worked hard for it! And the conditions really were rough!  Victory all around, cousin.  Also, I am so glad you got through this year's race without injury!

Nice job on the VERY moderate gain on vacation, as well.  It's not easy to stay on track when travelling and especially in theme parks, that is for sure.



jenanderson said:


> We don't have a treadmill and don't belong to a gym.  So, we are not really hardcore about running...just don't have any other option if we really want to run.    I am going to be looking for the attachments to go onto my shoes to help with the ice and snow.
> 
> I think it would be really fun to hook up for a race sometime.  I am going to try to find some that are low key enough for a slow runner to be accepted.  We will have to keep in touch about it as the weather improves.



There are lots of great races where you will fit in no problem!  One thing I've found helps in gauging how well I'll "blend" at a race is to look at last year's results and see what time the last finishers crossed, and how many there are around my pace.



lornak said:


> Thanks, corrinak!  I am in MN, too!  Where do you live?  I am up near Brainerd.  This is very helpful information.  I just didn't want to do it "wrong" and not be able to do the 5K!  Of course, looking at it right now I can't imagine being able to run that far in 9 weeks but I am going to stick to the program and give it a try!!!



I'm in the southeastern metro.  I think you will be amazed by how quickly you build endurance and stamina on this program!  



jenanderson said:


> I am working hard and looking towards the Princess Half Marathon NEXT March.  I am not really a runner so I am going to need the whole year to work myself up to that.



That's the same way I did it - you have plenty of time to build your mileage base and race experience.



princessbride6205 said:


> Corinna, Molly & Jen - hi fellow Minnesotan runners! I didn't realize there were so many of us.  I'm totally up for any of the 5k races on the Charities Challenge site. It would be great to have a BL/WISH meet. I'm Nicole, by the way.
> 
> My goal was 45, but my knees were done with the bumpy snow. I'm not a cold weather person, but I really wanted to get outside since it was relatively nice today.



Nice to meet you Nicole!  The weather has been pretty nice this week, but that bumpy snow sounds like rough going!  

It is exciting that there are so many WISH Biggest Loser Minnesota Runners!  Of course it would be wonderful to see any of you at any upcoming race, but I'm going to propose that, schedules permitting, we should try for the Challenge Obesity 5K on April 17, 2010.  It is far enough out that we'll all have time to prep for it, it is a race that has runners and walkers of ALL different levels.  It is a relatively flat course, and hopefully it won't be too wintery!  Plus, it honors people for weight loss.  It's one of the more inspiring races I have participated in - some of the people running it have lost amazing amounts of weight.  If there is some interest, I could start a smaller thread for us, too, so we're not taking up the BL bandwidth with our local plans.


----------



## corinnak

I can't believe I haven't done this yet today:


Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?

Obviously, I spend some time on the computer.    I enjoy TV and books as well.  I also love painting and running outside.  But my favorite leisure activity - it's a toss-up between working backstage at or watching live performances.


----------



## ladytink75

For my answer to the QOTD I like spending time with my family... I really want to get back into scrapbooking but it seems that i never have the time for that anymore since I am a homeschool mother of two girls ages 12 and 9.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?



The biggest obstacles is me.  Its easy to find excuses not to do what's necessary to lose the weight.  Life is busy, but in reality the obstacle is fear of failure.  If I am trying and not succeeding it feels like failure, but if I'm not really trying, I have reasons for not succeeding, so I'm not really failing.  I have to remember that I am worth it, and that I CAN do it and WILL do it.


And this week, I actually planned a menu and we had a new dish tonight "pork apricot braise"  it was a pork, peas, carrots, apricots stewed together with ginger, cumin, chili, & parsley & a bit of honey.  It was sweet and a little spicy.  I actually cooked it last night, so that today DH could just cook some rice in the afternoon, and then everything was ready to heat up and eat in the hour we had between activities this evening 
Thursday, I'll be trying out a new recipe for a beefy orange stirfry 
and I got 20 min of exercise in this evening, not a lot, but I really didn't feel like exercising so I'm  that I at least got a little in!


----------



## sahbushka

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm slowly but surely getting caught up on the posts!
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?



Mexican food.  No...really.  Fear of failure and of success....not being confident in who I will be as a thin person...my weight has been the face to the world for so long...will I still be ME at a normal weight...So my obstacles are my own fears.

Sarah


----------



## pjlla

LuvBaloo said:


> The biggest obstacles is me.  Its easy to find excuses not to do what's necessary to lose the weight.  Life is busy, but in reality the obstacle is fear of failure.  If I am trying and not succeeding it feels like failure, but if I'm not really trying, I have reasons for not succeeding, so I'm not really failing.  I have to remember that I am worth it, and that I CAN do it and WILL do it.
> 
> 
> And this week, I actually planned a menu and we had a new dish tonight "pork apricot braise"  it was a pork, peas, carrots, apricots stewed together with ginger, cumin, chili, & parsley & a bit of honey.  It was sweet and a little spicy.  I actually cooked it last night, so that today DH could just cook some rice in the afternoon, and then everything was ready to heat up and eat in the hour we had between activities this evening
> Thursday, I'll be trying out a new recipe for a beefy orange stirfry
> and I got 20 min of exercise in this evening, not a lot, but I really didn't feel like exercising so I'm  that I at least got a little in!



YES, you CAN do it and you WILL do it.  I am confident.... you have hung with us so long now, you can't help but be successful!  Before you know it you will be joining the "maintainers".  

If the new recipes are good, do you mind sharing??

Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change? 


Well.... the first thing that came to mind was "the influence of others."  It is so hard to continue to eat healthy when others in the house are constantly eating/preparing/buying popcorn (real popcorn on the stove with oil and butter), ice cream, cookies, etc.  But I know that that is REAL LIFE and I can't just blame others.  I need to find a way to deal with the foods around me.  

In looking back at my two year history of WW, I would say that my biggest obstacle has been large group eating situations like vacations and holidays.  I haved had pretty steady losses (slow but steady) over the past two years... but I have consistently gained during times of "group eating". Since it is impossible to to avoid these situations, I need to learn better how to deal with all of the foods.  I thought I did fairly well over the Christmas holiday and I continued my exercise every day except Christmas day, but I still gained an alarming 6 pounds (in just barely over a week!!).  Thankfully there are no big holidays/vacations coming up soon.  I would like to be to goal by Easter and will deal with things from there.

Gotta go get DS to the bus stop!................P


----------



## chskover

I'm a little behind so I will answer Monday's QOTD:  My favorite leisure activity is reading.  I could read a book a day if I had the time.

Today's QOTD:  Eating right has always been a challenge in my personal quest.  I am always on the run, so I grab food that is quick and easy.  I have worked real hard this week to try and slow down and focus on me and eating right.


----------



## tigger813

Tusday QOTD: Weekends is my main obstacle! I like to have a ew drinks and eat what I want usually.
Stress is another obstacle! And when I get grumpy all I want to do is eat! PMS! is another obstacle though I seem to be getting that under control a bit better theses days!

3 miles done so far! DD1 aggravating me this morning. She is such a POKE! Drives me crazy and then I get GRUMPY! DD2 is still sleeping though she did just cough for the first time since she fell asleep last night.

Time to head for the bus stop!


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!! Did the 3 mile WATP and then spent an hour shoveling the driveway. Neighbor did the last foot where the snowplow had piled it up. I am wiped and I think my arms may fall off!Time for a shower.  Gotta get in my other workouts later. Hope we are still going for Chinese as I think I earned it this morning! But no Scorpion Bowl! I'll make one next weekend! Waiting to hear from DSIL!
> 
> Later everyone!





tigger813 said:


> Tusday QOTD: Weekends is my main obstacle! I like to have a ew drinks and eat what I want usually.
> Stress is another obstacle! And when I get grumpy all I want to do is eat! PMS! is another obstacle though I seem to be getting that under control a bit better theses days!
> 
> 3 miles done so far! DD1 aggravating me this morning. She is such a POKE! Drives me crazy and then I get GRUMPY! DD2 is still sleeping though she did just cough for the first time since she fell asleep last night.
> 
> Time to head for the bus stop!



Yes, I know..frustration and a 5lb bag of peanut M&Ms use to go hand and hand for me.  You will have to find a way to switch that automated response to something else.  It might sound lame, but you need to make a mental change, you need to have some other go to, like 'I am going to get on the elliptical until I feel better" or "I am going to eat this apple to the freak'n core!"  Or try, cleaning and throwing things away-that always makes me feel better.  Figuring out this piece of dysfunctional eating is really important, it can make or break you.  Try thinking about it when you are calm and maybe the next time you get frustrated you can have your "PLAN" ready to be put into action...give it a try..it can't hurt.


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> It is exciting that there are so many WISH Biggest Loser Minnesota Runners!  Of course it would be wonderful to see any of you at any upcoming race, but I'm going to propose that, schedules permitting, we should try for the Challenge Obesity 5K on April 17, 2010.  It is far enough out that we'll all have time to prep for it, it is a race that has runners and walkers of ALL different levels.  It is a relatively flat course, and hopefully it won't be too wintery!  Plus, it honors people for weight loss.  It's one of the more inspiring races I have participated in - some of the people running it have lost amazing amounts of weight.  If there is some interest, I could start a smaller thread for us, too, so we're not taking up the BL bandwidth with our local plans.



I would love to sign up and prep for this - especially if I know there will be WISH supporters there.  I hope that I would be ready for a 5K at that point.  Even though I survived week one of the couch to 5K...it still was a challenge each day.  Today will be Day 2 of Week 2 and I keep hoping it will get easier!    I did look at the times and saw that there are many people who must walk parts of it as well so I think I would be okay.  

*Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?*
Hanging out at the cabin in the summer (boating, swimming, fishing, etc), reading books, taking naps and spending time on the computer.  In the winter, it seems that most the leisure activities do not include much movement.  When the weather gets nice...a lot of what I do is outside and a bit better for me.  That is a hard thing about living someplace where it gets so cold!

*Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change? *
All of my favorite foods!    Seriously....I love things like risotto, pasta, fresh breads, Mexican foods with sauces, chocolate and other things like that.  One of the most difficult things for me right now is finding foods that I can enjoy so that I don't eat the things I should not.  This is something that is really hard for me.  I am trying really hard to use the recipe builder on the weight watchers website to try to alter my recipes and lower the fat/calorie content of some foods I love.  It is tough though.  The hard part is that I know if I do not find some new foods to love, I won't make it.  It seems that there are so many times I will try to lose weight but in the end I start eating all the bad foods again because I have a hard time giving them up.    My goal this time around is to play with recipes, find new recipes and take advice from others about food they now love.


----------



## PeterPan09

Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?

My biggest obstacle is my own tendency to be lazy.  Like this morning for example.  I got to bed early last night, had everything packed and ready to go to the pool.  Got a great nights sleep and even woke up a couple minutes before the alarm-however I STILL reset the alarm for 5:30 and actually got back in bed.  Thankfully, I realized how ridiculous I was being and got my butt back out and went to the pool.  Now that I did it I feel great...but it is SO easy for me to skip.


----------



## ShortyNBug

I just have to tell everyone how excited I am!  I spent and hour and a half on the phone last night booking our first ever disney trip.  We will be going Dec 4-10th!  Ok, I'm done now.  LOL!


----------



## mikamah

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Feel free to take it Maria!!! Anyone here who wants to use it is more then welcome. Hopefully it can motivate us to stay on track. I've been saying every day when I feel myself slipping back into old habits of putting everyone else first.


Thanks.  I might do that.  It is a good reminder to think of myself more, like that old quote, if momma ain't happy, then nobody's happy.  



ladytink75 said:


> I would like to join the Losers on this challenge... I am trying to run the DPHM in 2011... I have tried other things to lose weight but never had the help or the  encouragement from other people... this looks like i will finally get the help i need.


Welcome!!  This is a great group, you can just pm your starting weight to luvbaloo, and join the gan.  What is the DPHM?  I'm guessing disneyland paris half marathon?  



lecach said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?
> 
> Napping  . I love naps. My five year old wont take one anymore so on the weekends we put him in front of a movie and go take a nap for ourselves.


 



pjlla said:


> I have a half a point left and the candy is 1 pt.  Not sure if I will bother.  (Yes, for those of you on WW, I know that technically I shouldn't have a "half" a point left, but I do some "fuzzy math" sometimes with some of the points and I do break things down into half points.)
> P


I wouldn't worry about your fuzzy math.  You've done so well, you obviously know what you're doing.  I also have some fuzzy math, but lately, haven't been tracking, so know I've been way above my points.  Gotta get back into it.  


Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?


I am my biggest obstacle, emotions, stress, exhaustion, laziness.  I've been struggling lately, trying to be positive, and just having a hard time.  My only savior has been the wii fit, at least I'm moving most every day.  
Thanks for the wiifitpluss reccommendation.  My son is hooked on the obstacle course, so we're in competition.  He's also been getting a little heavy this year, and with the plus, he can do the free step while he watches a show, so he's been doing that.  We have talked about being more healthy this year, and more active, and I've been better about buying snacks, but the winter is hard.  



LuvBaloo said:


> The biggest obstacles is me.  Its easy to find excuses not to do what's necessary to lose the weight.  Life is busy, but in reality the obstacle is fear of failure.  If I am trying and not succeeding it feels like failure, but if I'm not really trying, I have reasons for not succeeding, so I'm not really failing.  I have to remember that I am worth it, and that I CAN do it and WILL do it.
> 
> 
> And this week, I actually planned a menu and we had a new dish tonight "pork apricot braise"  it was a pork, peas, carrots, apricots stewed together with ginger, cumin, chili, & parsley & a bit of honey.  It was sweet and a little spicy.  I actually cooked it last night, so that today DH could just cook some rice in the afternoon, and then everything was ready to heat up and eat in the hour we had between activities this evening
> Thursday, I'll be trying out a new recipe for a beefy orange stirfry
> and I got 20 min of exercise in this evening, not a lot, but I really didn't feel like exercising so I'm  that I at least got a little in!


Nice job on the menu for the week.  YOu really described the fear of failure so well, and I can so relate.  You are right, you are worth it, and we all are to.  We can do it!!



tigger813 said:


> 3 miles done so far! DD1 aggravating me this morning. She is such a POKE! Drives me crazy and then I get GRUMPY!


I feel your pain.  They can be so adorable and sweet, and then OMG, I need to lock myself in my bedroom for a bit. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'll inspire someone to do C25k and then go for a Half! I finished in 3:11, and I felt stronger than I have at my two previous finishes. The weather conditions were extremely nasty, and a few years ago, I would have just stayed in bed. That's the mark of how far I've truly come, I am mentally much tougher than I used to be. I had hoped to finish much faster, the week before I did my 10M in 120 minutes. But the real world race conditions were not the same as my basement, and honestly, I was just happy to finish at that point. I also started my further back (many more people to try to get around), since my BIL was doing it for the first time and I started with him (and for some reason he wanted to start at the back of our corral). Still, he finished in 2:20, so it obviously didn't affect him too much.


Welcomb back, and congrats on finishing the halfmarathon!!  I think your time is amazing, and you should be so proud.  YOu have been missed around here, and it's great to see you back.  Thanks for the voting reminder.  Gonna stop on the way to work. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mikamah

ShortyNBug said:


> I just have to tell everyone how excited I am!  I spent and hour and a half on the phone last night booking our first ever disney trip.  We will be going Dec 4-10th!  Ok, I'm done now.  LOL!



 whoo hoo!!  That is so exciting.  I took my son on his first trip in early december, and it was awesome.  The lines were so short, the decorations are amazing, and it hardly ever rains.  You will have so much fun planning!!!!!


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  My answer is the same as Luvbaloo and PeterPan - my biggest obstacle is me!  The attitude of "one (more) won't matter"  or "I'll just skip today"

I have noticed that although I still sabotage myself I have been much better than a year ago.  Checking in on this thread helps a lot - when I start my sabotage-talk I think "oh so-and-so posted about a situation like this and..." and it helps me through it.  Thanks everyone!  

DD is still sick today   So even though I didn't have to get up to get her ready for school I still got up to work out   I hated it but did it - I don't have to love it all the time right?  Otherwise I wouldn't have done it, working 8 - 1:30 and then I'll  spend some time with my sickie.


----------



## jennz

ShortyNBug said:


> I just have to tell everyone how excited I am!  I spent and hour and a half on the phone last night booking our first ever disney trip.  We will be going Dec 4-10th!  Ok, I'm done now.  LOL!



Woo hoo!!!!    Where are you staying??


----------



## corinnak

1/19 Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change? 

There have been many.  There continue to be many.  Today. I am going to list the one that I think is the biggest challenge for maintenance:

Complacency.  Overconfidence.  The idea, however small, that I might be "done" and can relax about what I'm doing.  It's a slippery slope.  I am going to need to eat more in order to maintain my weight, but honestly, it's not THAT much more.



jenanderson said:


> I would love to sign up and prep for this - especially if I know there will be WISH supporters there.  I hope that I would be ready for a 5K at that point.  Even though I survived week one of the couch to 5K...it still was a challenge each day.  Today will be Day 2 of Week 2 and I keep hoping it will get easier!    I did look at the times and saw that there are many people who must walk parts of it as well so I think I would be okay.



Jen, there are people who walk the whole entire thing!  There's no shame in walking part or all of a race.  There is no shame in being the last one to finish (not that that is likely if you run ANY portion of the race).  The WISH team racing slogan is:  

"DLF>DNF>>DNS which means Dead Last Finish is greater than Did Not Finish which greatly trumps Did Not Start.  WISH gave me the courage to start."

About the C25K being a challenge each day - that is how it increases your ability.  It's going to continue to feel like a challenge each time, BUT you will be amazed by how much your capacity increases and how ready you are for each new challenge.




jennz said:


> DD is still sick today   So even though I didn't have to get up to get her ready for school I still got up to work out   I hated it but did it - I don't have to love it all the time right?  Otherwise I wouldn't have done it, working 8 - 1:30 and then I'll  spend some time with my sickie.



Jen, My word, she is still sick?  I sure hope she feels better soon.  It's so rough when they don't feel good.    Great job getting your workout done even with the challenge of a sick child.  You are taking good care of both of you!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

ShortyNBug said:


> I just have to tell everyone how excited I am!  I spent and hour and a half on the phone last night booking our first ever disney trip.  We will be going Dec 4-10th!  Ok, I'm done now.  LOL!



How fun you are going to have a blast!!


----------



## denise

Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?

*WORK*....it's just too many hours out of my day. By the time I get home and then start dinner, clean up, get lunchs ready for next day..the day is done then....there are not enough hours in the day for me...I feel that I just can't get everything done that I need to. Then I am tired so I really never get to exercise. My list of "to do's" just grows and grows...
I want to retire soon....today would be just fine with me!


----------



## pjlla

PeterPan09 said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?
> 
> My biggest obstacle is my own tendency to be lazy.  Like this morning for example.  I got to bed early last night, had everything packed and ready to go to the pool.  Got a great nights sleep and even woke up a couple minutes before the alarm-however I STILL reset the alarm for 5:30 and actually got back in bed.  Thankfully, I realized how ridiculous I was being and got my butt back out and went to the pool.  Now that I did it I feel great...but it is SO easy for me to skip.



It is SO hard to overcome the pull of the pillow!  But you did it and now that you did it today, it will be easier to do the next time.  Just remember that "great" feeling you had when you were done and bring it up when you are tempted to hit the snooze again next time.



ShortyNBug said:


> I just have to tell everyone how excited I am!  I spent and hour and a half on the phone last night booking our first ever disney trip.  We will be going Dec 4-10th!  Ok, I'm done now.  LOL!



There is NOTHING like the feeling of your first trip to Disney (assuming you are old enough to remember it!).  The first week of December (in 1974  ) was my first trip and I truly remember parts of it like it was yesterday.  I was  in awe of the HUGE Christmas trees and all the beautiful decorations.  You will have a SUPERB time.  Have fun planning.... for me that is almost as much fun as the trip itself!



corinnak said:


> 1/19 Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?
> 
> There have been many.  There continue to be many.  Today. I am going to list the one that I think is the biggest challenge for maintenance:
> 
> Complacency.  Overconfidence.  The idea, however small, that I might be "done" and can relax about what I'm doing.  It's a slippery slope.  I am going to need to eat more in order to maintain my weight, but honestly, it's not THAT much more.
> 
> !



I know what you mean about that "done" feeling.  I keep reminding myself that there is no real "finish" line in this journey.  Sure, the journey gets a bit less bumpy (hopefully) during maintenance, but it is still an ongoing journey.  

I am concerned that I will be depressed when I hit maintenance.  I know it sounds crazy, but for now I like having a goal to reach.... a "project" to work on, if you will.  I am the kind of person who really likes having a big project to work on (like planning a trip).  I remember a HUGE feeling of depression and disappointment after my wedding because there was no more wedding planning to do.  For TWO YEARS I spent every waking moment thinking about, talking about, planning for my wedding.  And suddenly it was all over and I had NO PROJECT to work on.  I'm kind of afraid I will feel like that when I finally hit my goal weight.  So I just keep reminding myself that this "project" has no real end time and that maintenance will be a project in and of itself!  

I think that continuing my running might be a good "project" for me to concentrate on when I hit maintenance.  Maybe I could actually plan on running a 5K somewhere?  I NEVER imagined that I would even contemplate something like that, but it would be another good "goal" to work towards.  Something I will have to put in the back of my head and stew over for a while.  

Well... after taking a pass on DD's room yesterday, she is off to mid-terms and I am off to tackle the disaster she calls a bedroom.  I'm going to turn on her laptop and bring up DisRadio and try to make this task enjoyable.  I'll be back after lunch to chat................P


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> Oh well, I did track it all.  We played some wiifit plus last night, and watched some tv, and I read.  It was a good mental health weekend.
> 
> Lisah- Hope you're enjoying your family day, and I'm sure you ordered a nice healthy lunch.  You're right on track this year!



Yay for mental health week-end!    Sounds like a lot of fun!  

I was wondering if you were shocked by the size of shoes that you had to buy Michael recently?  I swear I did not know boys feet would get so big so soon!  Robert is wearing a men's size 9 and is 5'2" tall at 10!  

We did have a nice lunch.  I had fish and chips so I ate 1 piece of fish and 3 fries and boxed the rest so I stayed on track with no problem.  I just am going to plug away at the 2 pounds every single weekuntil I reach my goal!  



sahbushka said:


> So my big news from the weekend is that I ran for 10 minutes non stop on the treadmill on Sunday! I have never been able to do this before so I feel GREAT about it!  I also went to the gym the past 5 days in a row...I won't be going today or tomorrow due to work (I work a double today) and my ww meeting tomorrow.



Wow, Sarah!  That is so wonderful!  Great job!  I bet a year ago you could not have imagined yourself doing that!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I keep telling myself, it's just a number, it's just a number. The good thing is, no matter where we stand on this scale we get the same answer, so that's encouraging. Hopefully I will see the 170's again sometime in early February.



Great attitude!    You're absolutely right, it is just a number, it isn't who you are.  And you do know that the scale at the doctor's office is still going to read heavier than any scale that you have at home, right?  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, I guess I've prolonged this as long as I can...time to come back to the thread! I left for WDW on 1/7, page 39 of this thread. I came back to page 75, and it was up to this page by the time I read through everything I missed. I can't possibly comment and won't try to -- some amazing losses, some introspective birthdays, and some encouragement is in order for everyone! Great job, you are doing great!



 back, Maria!  I've been wondering where you were!    Sounds like you had a great race and got a new PR in spite of the horrible weather!    And only gained a pound after a week at Disney.  You should be proud of all your wonderful accomplishments!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> 2 days, no snacking!!! small victories!!!!



  Woo!  Hoo!



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! Today was another binge-free day!



  Woo!  Hoo!



StitchIsOurHero said:


> Ok, here we go.  Accountability time for me.  I've lost 6.1 lbs so far in our challenge. . .UNTIL this past weekend.  We went to my parents' cabin for the long weekend, and I ate and ate and ate.  I had packed (mostly) healthy meals, but I snacked, etc., and there was NO time to exercise!  I fully expect to have gained back ALL of that, plus my not-so-friendly monthly visitor is on her way.  This week may not be a great weigh-in, but I've got to get back on the bandwagon!!  I had to come here and get re-motivated!  My health is too important to let it go by the wayside!!



, StitchIsOurHero.  Been there, done that.  It's water under the bridge now so dust off those pants and run back to the wagon.  Luckily those pounds won't stick around as long since they are short timer!  



ladytink75 said:


> I would like to join the Losers on this challenge... I am trying to run the DPHM in 2011... I have tried other things to lose weight but never had the help or the  encouragement from other people... this looks like i will finally get the help i need.



 ladytink75!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo if you haven't already.  Also, you might want to check out the first few posts of this thread which has links that explain how the challenge works, a link to the current COW (challenge of the week), and other important info.  Feel free to ask any questions on the thread or by PM and good luck!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm slowly but surely getting caught up on the posts!
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?



*My biggest obstacle is me. Me not planning, me letting stress get to me, me not exercising and me just not doing what I should. That said, I have been working hard on my new habits and am starting to see some serious results so I am overcoming my obstacles, in spite of myself!* 

This is exactly what I wrote last year in March when we had a similiar question.  The same thing hold true now but the difference is that I am overcoming those obstacles, I am seeing results, and it is just not as much of a fight with myself as it used to be.  



corinnak said:


> It is exciting that there are so many WISH Biggest Loser Minnesota Runners!  Of course it would be wonderful to see any of you at any upcoming race, but I'm going to propose that, schedules permitting, we should try for the Challenge Obesity 5K on April 17, 2010.  It is far enough out that we'll all have time to prep for it, it is a race that has runners and walkers of ALL different levels.  It is a relatively flat course, and hopefully it won't be too wintery!  Plus, it honors people for weight loss.  It's one of the more inspiring races I have participated in - some of the people running it have lost amazing amounts of weight.  If there is some interest, I could start a smaller thread for us, too, so we're not taking up the BL bandwidth with our local plans.



 A WISH meet in Minnesota sounds like a lot of fun.  Be sure and let us know if you all decide to do this!  

tigger813, hope your DD feels better soon.  That incessant coughing is hard on a person.  



ShortyNBug said:


> I just have to tell everyone how excited I am!  I spent and hour and a half on the phone last night booking our first ever disney trip.  We will be going Dec 4-10th!  Ok, I'm done now.  LOL!



Details!  We need details!


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> I know what you mean about that "done" feeling.  I keep reminding myself that there is no real "finish" line in this journey.  Sure, the journey gets a bit less bumpy (hopefully) during maintenance, but it is still an ongoing journey.
> 
> I am concerned that I will be depressed when I hit maintenance.  I know it sounds crazy, but for now I like having a goal to reach.... a "project" to work on, if you will.  I am the kind of person who really likes having a big project to work on (like planning a trip).  I remember a HUGE feeling of depression and disappointment after my wedding because there was no more wedding planning to do.  For TWO YEARS I spent every waking moment thinking about, talking about, planning for my wedding.  And suddenly it was all over and I had NO PROJECT to work on.  I'm kind of afraid I will feel like that when I finally hit my goal weight.  So I just keep reminding myself that this "project" has no real end time and that maintenance will be a project in and of itself!
> 
> I think that continuing my running might be a good "project" for me to concentrate on when I hit maintenance.  Maybe I could actually plan on running a 5K somewhere?  I NEVER imagined that I would even contemplate something like that, but it would be another good "goal" to work towards.  Something I will have to put in the back of my head and stew over for a while.
> 
> Well... after taking a pass on DD's room yesterday, she is off to mid-terms and I am off to tackle the disaster she calls a bedroom.  I'm going to turn on her laptop and bring up DisRadio and try to make this task enjoyable.  I'll be back after lunch to chat................P



Maybe as a reward for your hard work you can plan a Disney run -- you would get a run and trip to Disney!


----------



## jennz

lisah0711 said:


> I swear I did not know boys feet would get so big so soon!  Robert is wearing a men's size 9 and is 5'2" tall at 10!



WOW!!!  Okay doesn't it seem like kids are getting bigger feet? DD is 11 and is wearing women's 9 and is 5'2".  Her bff is a few inches shorter than her, is 12, and is in women's 9 or 10!  And get ready for this - her bff's brother is 18 but he's in a size 14 shoe!!!  Where do you even buy those?!  And it's hard to find 11 year-old shoes in a women's 9!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  As I'm reading through I certainly see a common thread  "ME"  whether it is weekend eating, peer pressure, not wanting to exercise, not saying no, etc, etc, etc, it all comes down to me.  Aside from physical limitations that someone might have it all comes down to our own mental strength as to whether we choose to succeed or not.  We all have the power.  So just like everyone else my biggest obstacle is me.  I sometimes make poor choices like last nights cheesecake or not making time for exercise.  I am responsible for me and therefore I am not only my biggest obstacle, but my only obstacle.


----------



## princessbride6205

Lynsey - Congrats on booking your 1st Disney trip. How exciting! 

Corinna - I'm in for the Challenge Obesity 5k in April! 

Maria - Welcome back! Congrats on finishing the half! Don't be embarrassed about your time - be proud that you're a half marathon finisher!

pjlla - I know what you mean about feeling depressed at the end of a project. That happened to me after my wedding, too. I'm very close to my goal weight and love that I have running as a new goal. It really keeps me motivated to exercise and looking forward to the day that I can run a Disney race.

*Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?*
In my weight loss journey, food is the toughest part. I enjoy food and enjoy eating, and I can't just make that part of me go away. I try to make healthier choices overall, limit portions and allow some treats. But some days all you want is a giant dessert. 
In the other parts of my life that I want to change (more sleep and a cleaner house, for example) - the biggest obstacle is lack of time. There are only so many hours in the day to work, commute, play with DD, run, vacuum, etc.


----------



## lecach

Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?

There are many. But the main two are:

Food - I love to eat, especially food that isnt good for me. We love going on Cruises (going on one for our anniversary in April) and to Vegas in large part because of the food. I have pledged to actually make it to the fitness area on our upcoming cruise at least 4 of the days. Since I wake up before DH anyway it is doable. Plus I am pledging to eat a healthy breakfast at least 5 of the 7 days. 

Family/work - I work full time and my son is 5 and in daycare near my office. So once I get off work I am busy with picking him up, dinner, getting him ready for bed, etc. I have maybe one hour to watch tv before bedtime. I've started getting up super early (5:20 a.m.) in order to do Wii Fit Plus before work. That is the only time I CAN do it.


----------



## jbm02

tigger813 said:


> Just finished 7 miles for the day! I did all 3 WATP workouts (1m, 2m and 3m) plus did the EA SPorts Active and shoveled the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> Will get up and do the 3 mile WATP before getting DD1 on the bus and then do the 2 mile after that. Hoping to get 2 miles in on the elliptical as well tomorrow. Didn't have time today but I think shoveling made up for that!


Tigger, this is EXACTLY what I needed to read today.  I'm at work and was thinking about not going to the gym at lunchtime.  Not any more - thanks for pushing me to go!!!




Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?





jennz said:


> QOTD:  My answer is the same as Luvbaloo and PeterPan - my biggest obstacle is me!  The attitude of "one (more) won't matter"  or "I'll just skip today"
> 
> I have noticed that although I still sabotage myself I have been much better than a year ago.  Checking in on this thread helps a lot - when I start my sabotage-talk I think "oh so-and-so posted about a situation like this and..." and it helps me through it.  Thanks everyone!



Can I just say ditto??  My biggest "problem" time is right when I get home from work - before I can get dinner going.  A handful of pretzels here, a few goldfish there - and yikes!  before I know it I've eaten half a bag.  It's a work in progress, I guess... 



corinnak said:


> 1/19 Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?
> 
> There have been many.  There continue to be many.  Today. I am going to list the one that I think is the biggest challenge for maintenance:
> 
> Complacency.  Overconfidence.  The idea, however small, that I might be "done" and can relax about what I'm doing.  It's a slippery slope.  I am going to need to eat more in order to maintain my weight, but honestly, it's not THAT much more.
> 
> Ditto, ditto, ditto!!!
> 
> 
> Jen, there are people who walk the whole entire thing!  There's no shame in walking part or all of a race.  There is no shame in being the last one to finish (not that that is likely if you run ANY portion of the race).  The WISH team racing slogan is:
> 
> "DLF>DNF>>DNS which means Dead Last Finish is greater than Did Not Finish which greatly trumps Did Not Start.  WISH gave me the courage to start."



What a great slogan.  I printed it out and put it on my bulletin board at work.

After a rotten week last week, I relaxed a bit this weekend to simply spend lots of family time together.  I really needed the "breather" and now feel ready to get back with the program.  I attended a funeral last week of a friend who committed suicide.  It has really shaken me.  We lost touch (other than a few infrequent phone calls) since we left our former employment. It is so sad to realize that people can get into such a place of despair that there is nothing left for them.  Had he been able to see the number of people who honored him at the funeral I think he would have realized how many lives he touched.  I know that there is nothing we can do for him now (he had no family left at all) but in his memory, I am trying to make sure that I reach out to all my friends who have meant so much to me more often.


----------



## maiziezoe

ShortyNBug said:


> I just have to tell everyone how excited I am!  I spent and hour and a half on the phone last night booking our first ever disney trip.  We will be going Dec 4-10th!  Ok, I'm done now.  LOL!



Woo Hoo!!  Planning is almost as much fun as the trip! I will be getting to Disney the day you're leaving. 



jennz said:


> QOTD:  My answer is the same as Luvbaloo and PeterPan - my biggest obstacle is me!  The attitude of "one (more) won't matter"  or "I'll just skip today"
> 
> I have noticed that although I still sabotage myself I have been much better than a year ago.  Checking in on this thread helps a lot - when I start my sabotage-talk I think "oh so-and-so posted about a situation like this and..." and it helps me through it.  Thanks everyone!
> 
> DD is still sick today   So even though I didn't have to get up to get her ready for school I still got up to work out   I hated it but did it - I don't have to love it all the time right?  Otherwise I wouldn't have done it, working 8 - 1:30 and then I'll  spend some time with my sickie.



HUGS for your DD. Poor thing. I hope she is feeling better soon!

*Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?
*

Taking time for me... especially at meal times. I want to eat my meals, without getting up 100 times, so I can concentrate on what I am eating so my brain will remember that I ate. I found that if I do that, I don't get hungry again for a couple hours, if at all. My little kids always need something as soon as I sit down and my youngest doesn't like daddy (or anyone else) to do anything for her. If mommy doesn't do it, it's not done right... that's how she thinks. That's one of my biggest obstacles. Oh, and drinking water. Ugh. I've never been a water drinker and it's hard to drink 8 glasses a day.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?



My biggest problem is the all or nothing attitude.    If  I mess up and eat something bad then I keep that up for the rest of the day.   What I have been trying to do is if I mess up stop it there and start fresh the next meal.  Not the next day.   This is how I sabotage myself.   I am trying to stop this.


----------



## pjlla

Good afternoon all!  I am done with DD's room except for remaking the bed.... but the sheets are in the washer and I will put them back on when they come out of the dryer.  Most of the mess she creates is clothes and shoes and books.  If she would just put dirty stuff in the hamper and re-hang clothes that she decides not to wear, her room would stay reasonably clean most of the time!  Talk about self-sabotage!  I'm sure she thought that the mess looked absolutely OVERWHELMING and she just couldn't wrap her mind around the cleaning job.  But I used the "Federal Express" cleaning method and had the whole room cleaned up and vacummed in two hours.  (The fed ex method, in case you don't know, is to put EVERYTHING in one pile and sort from there.)

Her suitcase is laid out and ready to be filled for her trip this week!! (Lucky girl!)

FOOD REVIEW:  I bought some Sonoma Cheese Sonoma Jacks gourmet cheese wedges, original light.  They look like and are packaged like Laughing Cow light cheese wedges.  Plus they are the same points.  Well... they are not nearly  as good as the LC cheese.  Much more "diet" tasting, not creamy like the LC cheese.  Avoid these and stick with the LC cheese.  



I'm going to make one of DD's favorites for dinner.  It is a teriyaki chicken recipe.  Probably many points because the teriyaki glaze is pretty sweet, but I can adjust my points for the day accordingly.  

I'm going to go pack up one last box of Christmas stuff that escaped my notice until now and then I will get the chicken going for dinner.  Talk to you all later..............P


----------



## jennz

jbm02 said:


> After a rotten week last week, I relaxed a bit this weekend to simply spend lots of family time together.  I really needed the "breather" and now feel ready to get back with the program.  I attended a funeral last week of a friend who committed suicide.  It has really shaken me.  We lost touch (other than a few infrequent phone calls) since we left our former employment. It is so sad to realize that people can get into such a place of despair that there is nothing left for them.  Had he been able to see the number of people who honored him at the funeral I think he would have realized how many lives he touched.  I know that there is nothing we can do for him now (he had no family left at all) but in his memory, I am trying to make sure that I reach out to all my friends who have meant so much to me more often.



  What a tough time for you!  I agree, it so very sad.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?



Food. I love food, I don't know accurate serving sizes, I'm a carb freak. I'm home all day so food is a constant companion. I'm bored, grab some chips, I'm watching TV, grab an ice cream. 

That and trying to balance family and me. 
I constantly have at least one child hanging on me every second of every day, especially the 2 youngest . I stay up super late just to have alone time and that usually consists of food and TV. When DH is home it's all about him. Come help me with this, come sit with me for that. They make me feel guilty when I want to do something for myself. Especially DH because he's only home from about 7pm on Friday to 4 pm on Sunday.


----------



## maiziezoe

jbm02 said:


> Tigger, this is EXACTLY what I needed to read today.  I'm at work and was thinking about not going to the gym at lunchtime.  Not any more - thanks for pushing me to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say ditto??  My biggest "problem" time is right when I get home from work - before I can get dinner going.  A handful of pretzels here, a few goldfish there - and yikes!  before I know it I've eaten half a bag.  It's a work in progress, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> What a great slogan.  I printed it out and put it on my bulletin board at work.
> 
> After a rotten week last week, I relaxed a bit this weekend to simply spend lots of family time together.  I really needed the "breather" and now feel ready to get back with the program.  I attended a funeral last week of a friend who committed suicide.  It has really shaken me.  We lost touch (other than a few infrequent phone calls) since we left our former employment. It is so sad to realize that people can get into such a place of despair that there is nothing left for them.  Had he been able to see the number of people who honored him at the funeral I think he would have realized how many lives he touched.  I know that there is nothing we can do for him now (he had no family left at all) but in his memory, I am trying to make sure that I reach out to all my friends who have meant so much to me more often.



 I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Food. I love food, I don't know accurate serving sizes, I'm a carb freak. I'm home all day so food is a constant companion. I'm bored, grab some chips, I'm watching TV, grab an ice cream.
> 
> That and trying to balance family and me.
> I constantly have at least one child hanging on me every second of every day, the 2 . I stay up super late just to have alone time and that usually consists of food and TV. When DH is home it's all about him. Come help me with this, come sit with me for that. They make me feel guilty when I want to do something for myself. Especially DH because he's only home from about 7pm on Friday to 4 pm on Sunday.



I can so relate with the hanging kid and the late nights. I also stay up late so I can have some quiet time. I try not to eat after 9 but I stay up until 1:30 or 2... 11:00 until I fall asleep are sometimes very hard. I hate falling asleep hungry.


----------



## ladytink75

Tuesday's QOTD: Not being able to say NO to my Pepsi and Popcorn fix late at night. Thats the hardest thing for me


----------



## redwalker

Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?


My biggest obstacle is when I get down to my goal weight.  I have trouble figuring out how to stay there.  I get a little lax and not as vigilante with things.  Nothing out of control, but definitely not as gun-ho!  I find it easier to be loosing weight than to maintain it.  I have been at my goal before, and I am 9.8 pound shy of reaching it now.  I know I can get there, even before our trip to Disney in Feb. I don't know exactly goes wrong...stress, the house, the kids needing things, things breaking, family getting sick..I guess it all comes down to stress and how I handle it.  I need to find a way to channel that stress so I don't wind up on the loser side again, but rather on the maintainer side.  My back/discs would certainly appreciate it...I have very good motivation, no pain when I am at a good weight.  I need not to get in my own way, or let other things get in my way.  When it comes down to it, we are talking life or death, pain or no pain.


----------



## MaryAz

It has been awhile since I have posted. Thread moves really fast.

Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?

To be totally honest it is my own laziness. Lack of motivation. Snacking after dinner. I need to get up and do it. I have been great about going to the gym. I just need to focus more on getting things organized and cleaned around. here.


----------



## redwalker

MaryAz said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted. Thread moves really fast.
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?
> 
> To be totally honest it is my own laziness. Lack of motivation. Snacking after dinner. I need to get up and do it. I have been great about going to the gym. I just need to focus more on getting things organized and cleaned around. here.



Come on! You can do it! How about if you just change 1 thing, just one thing that you see as an obstacle.  Every change adds up to a totally new you..and before you know it you will be thinking to yourself, I can't believe I use to do that!  I do that with McDonalds all the time..I never ever go.


----------



## pgumiela

Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?

My biggest obstacles seem to be controlling myself when making choices on what to eat and making the time to eat something healthy.  

I have a 3 year old and a 7 year old and work third shift weekends at my local hospital so that I can be home all week with my children.  Since I am home all week I should have all the time in the world to have breakfast and lunch, but it seems like everyday by the time I get to where I remember or have the time to have breakfast it's almost lunch and then some days I might not eat lunch either.  Those days by the time I am making dinner I am ready to eat my arm off and end up snacking, and by snacking I mean eating everything in site,  the entire time I am cooking.  Then I sit down and eat a full dinner.  I know if I ate a healthy breakfast and lunch I would feel better during the day and it would really help my metabolism.

As far as my choices and lack of control I always have snack food in the house for the kids.  I do try to buy things that they like but I don't care for so I am not as tempted, but sometimes you need cookies and look there they are right in the pantry waiting for me.  Who wants carrots when there are cookies...

Then since I work 12 and half hours at a time on third shift, I get this idea that "hey I am working a really long day through the night when my family is sleeping, I should get to eat whatever I want".  And at night our choices are limited, if you don't bring something from home you ar eating out of the vending machine or there is a small part of the cafeteria that stays open until midnight, but it is almost all fried food.


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> WOW!!!  Okay doesn't it seem like kids are getting bigger feet? DD is 11 and is wearing women's 9 and is 5'2".  Her bff is a few inches shorter than her, is 12, and is in women's 9 or 10!  And get ready for this - her bff's brother is 18 but he's in a size 14 shoe!!!  Where do you even buy those?!  And it's hard to find 11 year-old shoes in a women's 9!



I can imagine!  I've heard it's hard to shop for girls clothes, too, everything is too grown up.  We have it a little easier for boys but really how many skull t-shirts does one guy need?  



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  As I'm reading through I certainly see a common thread  "ME"  whether it is weekend eating, peer pressure, not wanting to exercise, not saying no, etc, etc, etc, it all comes down to me.  Aside from physical limitations that someone might have it all comes down to our own mental strength as to whether we choose to succeed or not.  We all have the power.  So just like everyone else my biggest obstacle is me.  I sometimes make poor choices like last nights cheesecake or not making time for exercise.  *I am responsible for me and therefore I am not only my biggest obstacle, but my only obstacle*.



But luckily you are the one who can change things too!   



lecach said:


> Family/work - I work full time and my son is 5 and in daycare near my office. So once I get off work I am busy with picking him up, dinner, getting him ready for bed, etc. I have maybe one hour to watch tv before bedtime. I've started getting up super early (5:20 a.m.) in order to do Wii Fit Plus before work. That is the only time I CAN do it.



And isn't it great when you come home at night that you've already done that for yourself?  

, jbm02.  I am so sorry for your loss.  



maiziezoe said:


> Oh, and drinking water. Ugh. I've never been a water drinker and it's hard to drink 8 glasses a day.



But do you get hydration from other things like coffee or tea?  I've heard they are relaxing recommendations on hydration and are more accepting of things besides water but not, of course, soda.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> My biggest problem is the all or nothing attitude.    If  I mess up and eat something bad then I keep that up for the rest of the day.   What I have been trying to do is if I mess up stop it there and start fresh the next meal.  Not the next day.   This is how I sabotage myself.   I am trying to stop this.



Good for you!    Here is a quote that might help you next time that happens.  Someone told us about it in the BL challenge we did during the summer . . . so if it was you who gave us this quote speak up!  

If you were driving down the road and got a flat tire, would you fix the flat or would you shoot out the rest of the tires?    You probably would fix the flat and keep going so you need to try and do the same with your habits.  Forgive, forget and move on.  



pjlla said:


> The fed ex method, in case you don't know, is to put EVERYTHING in one pile and sort from there.



pjlla, thanks so much for this helpful tip!    I'm going to teach it to DS!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Food. I love food, I don't know accurate serving sizes, I'm a carb freak. I'm home all day so food is a constant companion. I'm bored, grab some chips, I'm watching TV, grab an ice cream.
> 
> That and trying to balance family and me.
> I constantly have at least one child hanging on me every second of every day, the 2 . I stay up super late just to have alone time and that usually consists of food and TV. When DH is home it's all about him. Come help me with this, come sit with me for that. They make me feel guilty when I want to do something for myself. Especially DH because he's only home from about 7pm on Friday to 4 pm on Sunday.



, Buffy.  Isn't it nice to be needed and loved?  But don't feel guilty about taking the time that you need for you -- they might be wearing funny clothes and not too clean but they will be fine!



ladytink75 said:


> Tuesday's QOTD: Not being able to say NO to my Pepsi and Popcorn fix late at night. Thats the hardest thing for me



Hmmm, the popcorn part probably isn't too hard to fix, maybe switch to airpopped or fat free and use seasoning.    Is it real Pepsi or Diet Pepsi?  Maybe you could gradually cut out the soda -- even as little as cutting back a sip or two day by day.  How about a nice cup of decaf tea?  

, redwalker.  You've worked so hard and are so close to goal.  I think maintaining is going to be a lot like losing -- one day at a time!  I know you can do it!


----------



## LegoMom3

Just popping in for some encouragement....

Last Friday was my birthday, and I ate far too much on that day!  And Saturday.  And Sunday.  UGH!  Then I was all excited about starting my 7-day pass to the gym this week (which I will be joining at the end of that week).  But something else "started" this week and it's bad this month and I am just *so* uncomfortable.  A hard workout of any kind is going to have to wait!

I'm dreading Friday and having to get on that scale for weigh-in.  

.


----------



## jennz

LegoMom3 said:


> Just popping in for some encouragement....
> 
> Last Friday was my birthday, and I ate far too much on that day!  And Saturday.  And Sunday.  UGH!  Then I was all excited about starting my 7-day pass to the gym this week (which I will be joining at the end of that week).  But something else "started" this week and it's bad this month and I am just *so* uncomfortable.  A hard workout of any kind is going to have to wait!
> 
> I'm dreading Friday and having to get on that scale for weigh-in.
> 
> .



Legomom - happy birthday!!  And woo hoo!!    you've gotten your indulging and tom out of the way!!  It's all better from here!!    Can you just start out with some cardio machines?


----------



## donac

Hi everyone.  I guess I am in with the people feeling bad these days.  It started off lousy but I am home now.  Going to put on my pj's.  CLean the kitchen and watch BL.  I need to get in some yoga time tonight to clear my head.

QOTD  It is definitely me.  I know how to sabatoge myself all the time.  I have to get my mind into the game I have to play to lose weight but it just doesn't seem to be coming to me these days.  I hope gettingmore into yoga may help.  I know it will help with at least my attitude.  I can't let other people ruin my day like I did today.  It is the other person's problem not mine but it ruined my day.  I can't let that happen again.


----------



## jennz

donac said:


> Hi everyone.  I guess I am in with the people feeling bad these days.  It started off lousy but I am home now.  Going to put on my pj's.  CLean the kitchen and watch BL.  I need to get in some yoga time tonight to clear my head.
> 
> QOTD  It is definitely me.  I know how to sabatoge myself all the time.  I have to get my mind into the game I have to play to lose weight but it just doesn't seem to be coming to me these days.  I hope gettingmore into yoga may help.  I know it will help with at least my attitude.  I can't let other people ruin my day like I did today.  It is the other person's problem not mine but it ruined my day.  I can't let that happen again.



Stupid people! They are hard to ignore sometimes.  Just think of Einstein's attitude!    and always come here for hugs  You are awesome!!!  A great mom, friend, teacher, wife and person, and I got all that just from reading about you, never having met you!  Relax in your pjs, enjoy BL and your family and start over tomorrow feeling healthy and happy.


----------



## ladytink75

lisah0711 said:


> Hmmm, the popcorn part probably isn't too hard to fix, maybe switch to airpopped or fat free and use seasoning.    Is it real Pepsi or Diet Pepsi?  Maybe you could gradually cut out the soda -- even as little as cutting back a sip or two day by day.  How about a nice cup of decaf tea?



When I make popcorn I make it airpopped with either olive oil or canola oil in the pan and I usually season it with popcorn butter salt... My Pepsi is the real Pepsi. When I don't drink my soda during the day I have major headaches... I just may end up changing to Green Tea which people say is healthier for me.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Hi all

Glad to see i haven't missed too much.  I have a 40lb goal to lose for the whole year.  I decided this morning that since i knew I needed to lose a few lbs for a pair of pants I bought on Sun. (They fit everywhere else perfectly just a smidge tight at the waist) That maybe i should set an actual weightloss and exercise goal for this yr.  So i did.   

Not sure how much I'll be able to keep up with the thread but I'll report in and do my best. 

Good luck to everybody with you own goals


----------



## Octoberbride03

LegoMom3 said:


> Just popping in for some encouragement....
> 
> Last Friday was my birthday, and I ate far too much on that day!  And Saturday.  And Sunday.  UGH!  Then I was all excited about starting my 7-day pass to the gym this week (which I will be joining at the end of that week).  But something else "started" this week and it's bad this month and I am just *so* uncomfortable.  A hard workout of any kind is going to have to wait!
> 
> I'm dreading Friday and having to get on that scale for weigh-in.



Hey there twin 

My birthday was friday too   And while I did not go too crazy on the weekend I did have lots of cake and a bit more soda than I usually allow.  But then that's what birthdays are for

As for the something else I know what you mean.  I switched how i handle it and now I can exercise right through if i choose to.  Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

maiziezoe said:


> I can so relate with the hanging kid and the late nights. I also stay up late so I can have some quiet time. I try not to eat after 9 but I stay up until 1:30 or 2... 11:00 until I fall asleep are sometimes very hard. I hate falling asleep hungry.



I fall asleep on the couch all the time. Usually because DD or DS8 is in my bed when DH is gone. You'll see me on here a lot at night. I'm generally a night time person to begin with but when DH is not home I just need peace. Last night I stayed up til 3 to watch Hoarders. They say not to eat after like 6 or 7, but what time do those people go to bed? We usually eat dinner around 7. 



lisah0711 said:


> , Buffy.  Isn't it nice to be needed and loved?  But don't feel guilty about taking the time that you need for you -- they might be wearing funny clothes and not too clean but they will be fine!



They are not clean, I can tell you that much. The boys are on their own with laundry and baths. DD took a bath last night and it was the first time she didn't scream bloody murder. She's almost 4! At least I didn't feel like ripping my hair out like I usually do. 
The clean clothes and what not doesn't bother me. But they never ask DH to do or get anything. They will bypass him and come find me, and he doesn't mind! I'm not the only parent! I have to take showers at 2 in the morning to not be interrupted (doesn't help that we have 1 bathroom but still). But when I go to scrapbook crops, one time a month, I get the guilt trip, the 1000 phone calls and texts, when are you going to be home? What's for dinner? I don't have lunch for the kids. Hell, I get lunch ready and lay out the kids clothes the night before so I get 5 less phone calls. 
Ugh, sorry monopolizing the thread.




donac said:


> I can't let other people ruin my day like I did today.  It is the other person's problem not mine but it ruined my day.  I can't let that happen again.


I tell my kids this all the time. "You can not control the way people act, only the way you react towards them."


----------



## tigger813

ShortyNBug said:


> I just have to tell everyone how excited I am!  I spent and hour and a half on the phone last night booking our first ever disney trip.  We will be going Dec 4-10th!  Ok, I'm done now.  LOL!



We will be there Dec. 1-9! Totally need to meet up while were there!


----------



## jennz

Octoberbride03 said:


> Hey there twin
> 
> My birthday was friday too



Hey I just realized that Friday was my birthday as well!!  Triplets??  It seems like a month since my birthday!  

Happy birthday to you Octoberbride03!


----------



## tigger813

jbm02- Tigger, this is EXACTLY what I needed to read today. I'm at work and was thinking about not going to the gym at lunchtime. Not any more - thanks for pushing me to go!!!

Glad I motivated you!

I hope to get in 2 more miles of something today. My stomach is bothering me. I think it was the Chinese food from yesterday. Ate well today. Just made turkey and ham paninis with muenster cheese on homemade bread. Had a little bit of chipotle mayo with that. I had a ham pita with chipotle mayo for lunch. I bought M&Ms again today so I got to have my handful as we were mostly out of other chocolate!

Having a FUZE Green tea with my supper and then I will get back to my water.

Hoping to walk with Redwalker in the morning at the mall!

Have a nice night ALL! I can't believe I haven't been on all day! I was 3 pages behind!


----------



## Leader of the Club

Hey all you Losers! 

I love reading about everyone's day. My DS5 loves reading the messages with me and looking at all of the smilies and avatars and siggie lines.

Speaking of DS5, he took about year off of my life this morning. He was sitting on my bed happily munching Life Cereal (out of the box, of course) while I was in the kitchen. He starts SHRIEKING unlike anything you've ever heard!  A teeny, tiny spider dropped down on a web right next to him. This kid cried for an hour--I'm not joking. I called him Little Mr. Muffett. Now in all fairness to DS5 he was bit my a spider last year, developed a cyst and ended up with surgery to remove it.  I guess that whole ordeal effected him a little more than I had thought! 

I have walked 14 miles since Saturday!  14 miles!   This is from the gal that usually sits on her ample bum.  I'm feeling pretty proud of myself this evening. 

My in-laws are coming over tomorrow evening to help me with some household chores (like taking down the Christmas lights and re-hanging a door).  My husband is still working in Alaska so they help out occasionally. Anyhow, they want to do Chocolate Fondue tomorrow!  There is no "light" way to do Chocolate Fondue! I figure I will stick with the fruits and stay away from the other dippable sweets.   Its the best I can hope for!

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> We will be there Dec. 1-9! Totally need to meet up while were there!



Are you going this Dec? or next tigger813?


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> jbm02- Tigger, this is EXACTLY what I needed to read today. I'm at work and was thinking about not going to the gym at lunchtime. Not any more - thanks for pushing me to go!!!
> 
> Glad I motivated you!
> 
> I hope to get in 2 more miles of something today. My stomach is bothering me. I think it was the Chinese food from yesterday. Ate well today. Just made turkey and ham paninis with muenster cheese on homemade bread. Had a little bit of chipotle mayo with that. I had a ham pita with chipotle mayo for lunch. I bought M&Ms again today so I got to have my handful as we were mostly out of other chocolate!
> 
> Having a FUZE Green tea with my supper and then I will get back to my water.
> 
> Hoping to walk with Redwalker in the morning at the mall!
> 
> Have a nice night ALL! I can't believe I haven't been on all day! I was 3 pages behind!




Yes, I am looking forward to pounding the floor of that mall tomorrow with you too! How many miles are you up for, I would say 5-7 would be nice. My little D2 is at a playdate till 2:30, so I am a free woman! Let me know the time.  We are going to NAIL our goal weight!!!!!


----------



## ShortyNBug

Ok, well since people are asking I'll take a few minutes to give details.  Didn't know if you'd want it here.  

We are staying at Pop.  I got the plus dining plan. (The 1 TS, 1 CS, 1 snack each day.)  Ummmm, I've been planning since June so I knew exactly what I wanted.  I don't know what to do when we get there on the other hand so I'll read into that more now that it's actually planned.  

And yes, a meet up with anyone who will be there would be super fun!


----------



## Riverhill

*Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change? *
ME MYSELF AND I.  My weight is not from a lack of knowledge it is from a lack of applied knowledge. I know what to eat, I know how to workout. I also know how to make and excuse for just about anything ( headache, kids, work, stress, lack of time) But the ugly truth is I'm the reason I fail at weight loss. [/B]


----------



## Leader of the Club

ShortyNBug said:


> Ok, well since people are asking I'll take a few minutes to give details.  Didn't know if you'd want it here.



Of course we want to hear! Those of us that can't go, live through the trips of others!


----------



## tigger813

redwalker said:


> Are you going this Dec? or next tigger813?



Dec 1-9 2010


----------



## tigger813

redwalker said:


> Yes, I am looking forward to pounding the floor of that mall tomorrow with you too! How many miles are you up for, I would say 5-7 would be nice. My little D2 is at a playdate till 2:30, so I am a free woman! Let me know the time.  We are going to NAIL our goal weight!!!!!



I hope to be there though the CHinese food I had yesterday has given me a horrible stomach ache. I'm  drinking my water to try and help and I'm also heading down to do a 2 mile workout. I can stay until 11:30 tomorrow. I told my boss that I would be in around noon if anyone wants a massage tomorrow.

I sooooo need this walk! Even though I have been working out on my own! I need our chatting time!


----------



## happysmyly

Thanks for your posts today--I've enjoyed reading through...

Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?

I've been thinking about this since I saw it last night before I went to bed.  Several thoughts--one is that quote 'obstacles are what you see when you take your eyes off the goal/target'...
I think that my biggest obstacles are 'excuses' and I just get busy with other stuff--and put myself and my health and weight last (if anywhere at all) on my to-do list.
For this to work for me - I have to get really intense and a bit obsessive, especially at first--and that takes a lot of time, planning and energy - to me it feels like I'm swimming upstream to lose - and I know that once I get used to swimming against the current i'll be good, get used to it and gain strength in the journey - but the beginning of it takes a lot.
Luckily a lot of things all came together right now for this to 'work' for me--I'm willing to put in the time, effort and planning to establish the habits that can help me get through the rough spots that are very full of obstacles. 

And to keep with the whole swimming upstream thing--it's helpful that so many of you are in the same stream--as you can help me to know about the huge boulders that are hidden beneath the rapids up ahead.  
Thanks for all you share here!!
Have a great evening!


----------



## jenanderson

Just have to share the great feeling I have this evening...

I am in the middle of week 2 of the couch to 5K program.  Each time DH and I go out, I feel like I can barely get through each section.  I am always out of breath and there is a strict rule...no talking.  

Well, tonight we went out and I was not at all excited to go because it is so hard.  DH and I were talking away during the warm up and when the first run series came up, I continued the conversation!!!  Yes folks...I ran and talked at the same time!  I know many of you are probably laughing away at this but it was a huge success for me.  At the end of the first series, DH and I both commented that there was talking.  Next series...talked a bit again.  Continued each time we ran.  To top it off...I did not feel like completely dying at any point during the running.  

The most stunning thing to me...I actually felt GREAT when I was done.  I felt like for the first time, I did not hate running.  I actually was a bit disappointed when our time was up!  I almost felt like I should be asking "WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?"  Maybe I will become a runner after all!


----------



## LegoMom3

jennz said:


> Legomom - happy birthday!!  And woo hoo!!    you've gotten your indulging and tom out of the way!!  It's all better from here!!   _*Can you just start out with some cardio machines?*_



Actually I could.  I'm just so anxious to get back in a gym and start a real power work-out that I've got Nautilus machines on the brain!  But a real honest-to-goodness treadmill or elliptical would be heaven!!





Octoberbride03 said:


> Hey there twin
> 
> My birthday was friday too   And while I did not go too crazy on the weekend I did have lots of cake and a bit more soda than I usually allow.  But then that's what birthdays are for
> 
> As for the something else I know what you mean.  I switched how i handle it and now I can exercise right through if i choose to.  Hope you're feeling better soon.





jennz said:


> Hey I just realized that Friday was my birthday as well!!  Triplets??  It seems like a month since my birthday!
> 
> Happy birthday to you Octoberbride03!



Hi twin and triplet!!  How cool that there's three of us just on this thread that share a birthday!  I admit, most of my over-eating was cake.  I mean, how can you not?!!....it was soooo good.  But, it just set the tone for the weekend and I ate lousy.

Back on track yesterday and today.  Still trying to add more water to the daily intake but I have THE world's smallest bladder and don't appreciate having to plan my day around where the nearest bathroom will be!

.


----------



## tigger813

Just finished mile 7 for the day despite my achy tummy! Gonna try and take some ginger and see if that helps. I feel really bloated so that's why I'm sure it's something I ate. I'm not used to eating bad stuff anymore! Well, it taught me a lesson that's for sure!

Time to get the girls into bed so I can watch BL. Hopefully the Senate race updates won't interrupt it! Recording AI!


----------



## Piglet18

Octoberbride03 said:


> Hey there twin
> 
> My birthday was friday too   And while I did not go too crazy on the weekend I did have lots of cake and a bit more soda than I usually allow.  But then that's what birthdays are for
> 
> As for the something else I know what you mean.  I switched how i handle it and now I can exercise right through if i choose to.  Hope you're feeling better soon.



Okay, so my birthday was Monday, which somehow translated into me indulging all weekend!  But that is okay - just working hard for the rest of the week! 

Just glad I wasn't the only one!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am having a bad day and was to lazy to make dinner and wanted to just get pizza but I did come home and cook a healthy meal and I am glad I did.   I just figured out my 5 year old (just turned 5) has been in preschool for 2 years and doesnt know half of his letters.  They sent home spelling words and I was helping him go over them.   He didnt know the letters by recognition.   He can say his abc's he can "copy" his homework pages but no memory or comprehension.   So I pretty much flipped out and went and bought a bunch of stuff to teach him on my own.   I just cant believe they didnt stress this at my conferece before Christmas.   I am angry and sad and feel like I failed my little man.   I guess because this is my first child I had no idea the teachers wouldnt tell me if there was a problem.   ho hum I have a long road ahead of me this summer.


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?  

My biggest obstacles are the voices in my head. 

Seriously though I have my own negative thinking (which I am really doing better with--I'm not beating myself up over mistakes and I'm really working on telling myself I'm worthy.) And then there's my parents' voices telling me--it's ok I'm a big girl--this was when I was in high school and college and weighed 135 lbs at 5'7". I have thought I was overweight most of my life, even when I wasn't, and I'm not sure what normal is, at least what my normal should be. I don't blame them for anything, I just need to define what is healthy for me and I need to turn their voices off when they start invading my thinking. 

I thought the comments about maintaining were interesting. Last time I lost 30 pounds, I had no idea what to do once I reached a weight I was ok with. And I fell off the wagon, gave into stress, stopped exercising, etc and here I am again. The thing is this time I know what to do to lose weight, I just have to figure out what to do different in order to not be in this position again.

IWISHFORDISNEY-- to you.

tigger813 hope you're feeling better.

Hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?
> 
> My biggest obstacles are the voices in my head.
> 
> Seriously though I have my own negative thinking (which I am really doing better with--I'm not beating myself up over mistakes and I'm really working on telling myself I'm worthy.) And then there's my parents' voices telling me--it's ok I'm a big girl--this was when I was in high school and college and weighed 135 lbs at 5'7". I have thought I was overweight most of my life, even when I wasn't, and I'm not sure what normal is, at least what my normal should be. I don't blame them for anything, I just need to define what is healthy for me and I need to turn their voices off when they start invading my thinking.
> 
> I thought the comments about maintaining were interesting. Last time I lost 30 pounds, I had no idea what to do once I reached a weight I was ok with. And I fell off the wagon, gave into stress, stopped exercising, etc and here I am again. The thing is this time I know what to do to lose weight, I just have to figure out what to do different in order to not be in this position again.
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY-- to you.
> 
> tigger813 hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening.



Thanks Rose and Mike! Took some crystallized ginger and drinking some water. It comes and goes!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I should be watching BL right now, but since they pre-empted it for election coverage...not that it isn't important, it's just I need my BL!

QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change? 

I get in my own way. I make a great plan, and then don't follow through. I decide I'm too tired, hungry, whatever. I get discouraged when results take longer than I think they should, and I am secretly afraid to succeed.

Maria


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Tuesday QOTD: My obstacles are mostly time management related. I get so caught up in work and have so much to do that sometimes I just feel like I am drowning. Right now we are in the middle of administering the alternate state test to my kids. For this test, I have to choose 4 math, 4 comm arts, and 2 science (science is 5th grade only) criteria to test. I then have to come up with a performance activity for each one. It has to be application. So if  I said they were making a pattern, I can't just have them make a pattern, there has to be a use to it (like decorating the school.) I have to collect three data points for each in each window (there are 2). One of those is a full work sample I have to type up. Each one of these takes 30 hours start to finish and I have 3 (maybe 4, one of my students may have moved.) I also have to plan essentially three sets of every lesson since that is how many groups I have. 

I feel like I always have something I have to do which means things like cooking and working out get pushed to the side. It feels like no matter how early I get to school or how late I stay I do not get everything finished.  Then there is the sleep issue. I am not getting enough sleep, so I end up exhausted and come home and take a nap so it's a never ending cycle. Everything basically boils down to effective time management and my natural tendencies towards procrastination. This then impacts everything else because I feel like I either don't have enough time or am too tired to work out or cook healthy meals.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

*QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?*

I would say that I am my worst enemy...I sabatoge myself for no apparent reason...if I can just stick to a plan and workout I would or should be fine!  WILL POWER!!!


----------



## redwalker

I just finished 4 miles on the treadmill.  Yes, it is late, but I put it off, so now is when I had to get my walk in. Time for bed! Good night to all you Biggest Losers out there!  I didn't get to see the end of BL because of the senate race! I have looked all over the net to see it, but it isn't up yet.  How does Maria look?


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

LegoMom3 said:


> Just popping in for some encouragement....
> 
> Last Friday was my birthday, and I ate far too much on that day!  And Saturday.  And Sunday.  UGH!  Then I was all excited about starting my 7-day pass to the gym this week (which I will be joining at the end of that week).  But something else "started" this week and it's bad this month and I am just *so* uncomfortable.  A hard workout of any kind is going to have to wait!
> 
> I'm dreading Friday and having to get on that scale for weigh-in.
> 
> .





Octoberbride03 said:


> Hey there twin
> 
> My birthday was friday too   And while I did not go too crazy on the weekend I did have lots of cake and a bit more soda than I usually allow.  But then that's what birthdays are for
> 
> As for the something else I know what you mean.  I switched how i handle it and now I can exercise right through if i choose to.  Hope you're feeling better soon.





jennz said:


> Hey I just realized that Friday was my birthday as well!!  Triplets??  It seems like a month since my birthday!
> 
> Happy birthday to you Octoberbride03!





Piglet18 said:


> Okay, so my birthday was Monday, which somehow translated into me indulging all weekend!  But that is okay - just working hard for the rest of the week!
> 
> Just glad I wasn't the only one!



Happy Birthday! Mine is this Thursday .. we are going out tomrorow night and Thursday nights  Then my daughter's is next week with a trip to The Melting Pot   And of course the birthday party....

Did my exercise today and drank my water..hopefully the scale will look good this weekend 




tigger813 said:


> Dec 1-9 2010


 How fun! We love WDW.. we will be going on Jan 3rd or 4th of 2011..not sure..we leave on the 6th on the Wonder fo the Panama Canal cruise.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS:
Current Participants-------2!
Congrats to PaulaSue & Corinnak for successfully maintaining!  
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------168
not reporting in for 1 week-------21
not reporting in for 2 weeks------20
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 14
Excused-------------------------2
weigh ins-----------------------111
gains----------------------------11
maintains------------------------11
losses--------------------------83
first time weigh-ins---------------5

*Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 2!*
This weeks total group loss  183.3 pounds! 
Total group weight loss so far *502.0* pounds!  
We reached the group goal of 500 pounds!  
Now lets aim for a new target of 750 pounds! 

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 135 weighins for our start weigh-in on Jan 1st)
111 / 135 = 82% 

Average percentage of weight lost 0.87%

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1? This week Ive went with a simple TOP 10 LIST!  That criteria will change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 2 Superstars!!*
#10- 2.46% - luvdvc
#9- 2.48% - LuvBaloo
#8- 2.55% - Chrisula 
#7- 2.57% - jenanderson
#6- 2.58% - kidsrfun
#5- 2.66% - PeterPan09 
#4- 2.74% - RutgersAlum
#3- 3.11% - MrIncrediDad
#2- 3.76% - seashell724

and now

The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge 
Week 2 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 4.01 % - Nicholfamily5


Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations Nicholfamily5!!! What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg[IMG]

or use
[IMG]http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  This is something new for BL9 

We have done 2 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 13.3% complete.

*Seanaci*.......0.0 
3TinksAndAnEeyore..... 37.5 
beansf.....38.5 
bouldertcr......45.0 
chskover.......1.7 
debf......13.3 
denise......10.0 
DisFam95.......11.3 
disney mommy.......0.0 
DisneyFam5.......32.3 
Double......26.9 
heatherlynn444.......12.2 
IWISHFORDISNEY......27.8 
jbm02......26.7 
jenanderson......28.3 
JFrey4240......22.0 
jimmaher69.......23.2 
Jimmy (Denise's DH)......6.4 
Jordans Mommie......18.5 
joy@disney.....0.0 
kimara.....32.5 
kimwim8......29.0 
Kitchensinkguy.....39.4 
leamom2princesses.....27.0 
LegoMom3.....14.3 
Life is good......3.3 
lisah0711.....30.0 
LittleSeacow.....27.3 
LuvBaloo.....18.7 
maiziezoe	.....24.1 
mandac.....-1.4 
MaryAz.....33.3 
memy26.....0.0 
MickeyMagic.....14.7 
mousemom11.....13.3 
MrIncrediDad.....37.9 
my3princes.....10.0 
NC Tink.....20.3 
Nicholfamily5.....21.7 
pakaramom.....7.9 
Peace.love.mickey.....28.0 
pgumiela.....0.0 
Piglet18.....20.7 
poohlove.....15.3 
PRINCESSVIJA..... -4.4 
redwalker	.....4.0 
Riverhill.....6.7 
Rose&Mike.....26.7 
sahbushka.....8.3 
shellynn24.....9.7 
soozay.....0.0 
Southerngirl71.....12.0 
StitchIsOurHero.....30.5 
talytam.....12.5 
Tasha+Scott.....17.6 
wezee.....33.3 
Worfiedoodles..... -10.0 

Theres a few other people who set goals, but haven't reported in yet since their starting weights
clomahony
Geekerbell
Grammie3
KerBear
kimblebee
MickeySP
TIGGERmetoo


----------



## donac

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am having a bad day and was to lazy to make dinner and wanted to just get pizza but I did come home and cook a healthy meal and I am glad I did.   I just figured out my 5 year old (just turned 5) has been in preschool for 2 years and doesnt know half of his letters.  They sent home spelling words and I was helping him go over them.   He didnt know the letters by recognition.   He can say his abc's he can "copy" his homework pages but no memory or comprehension.   So I pretty much flipped out and went and bought a bunch of stuff to teach him on my own.   I just cant believe they didnt stress this at my conferece before Christmas.   I am angry and sad and feel like I failed my little man.   I guess because this is my first child I had no idea the teachers wouldnt tell me if there was a problem.   ho hum I have a long road ahead of me this summer.



My second son also had some problem with his letters.  There were a few he did not know at all when he left preschool in June and was getting ready to start kindergarten in Sept.  I even thought about leaving him in preschool for another year because he is a guy and a June baby.  He then had the best kindergarten teacher and reallly grew by leaps and bounds.  He is now a sophomore engineering student.  He graduated high school very high in his class and got a nice academic scholarship to his college.  Good luck keep working with him.  Don't be afraid to ask for help.  My neice had problems reading in 1st grade and with work she overcame it.  She is now an engineering student also with a nice scholarship.



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?



I think I  need to get my life back in order and the dieting may come easier.  Off to work to clean off my desk and not let other people bother me.  

Congrats to all the people who are still in the challenge.  Keep up the good work whether you lost, stayed the same or gained.  Keep at it.


----------



## tigger813

I feel really really yucky today! Stomach ache, headache and tired. DD2 coughed for awhile during the night which didn't help any. 

Sad to miss my walk with Redwalker. Don't think I'll get any workouts in today unless I start feeling better. Gotta take DD2 to preschool at 9 and then I'll come home and enjoy my couch again. Then DD2 gets her 2nd H1N1 shot this afternoon and then she has dancing. Wish I could have a day when I had nothing to do!

Time to go wake DD2 up. It's not like her to sleep this late. Hope she's not sick too! Don't think I could handle that too!

Enough of the whining! I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning!

Ok, I'm still miffed I didn't get to see the end of BL, but I'll try to find it online. I realize democracy is important, just wish they would have put BL in a tiny window so I could watch it! If I wanted to see Scott Brown's daughter sing, I would have voted to keep her on AI 

It is a good thing it's a new day. Seeing those results was sobering -- and just what I needed. I'm back from vacation and ready to get going on the losing. I'm planning on good workouts tomorrow and Saturday, and holding to my eating plan like glue. 

Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals? 

I have to think before I eat, and think twice before I decide not to follow through on exercise. I need to think short term, and plan long term. By that I mean I need to realize the importance of each workout and meal, 'cause starting "tomorrow" got me here in the first place. 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Ok, I'm still miffed I didn't get to see the end of BL, but I'll try to find it online. I realize democracy is important, just wish they would have put BL in a tiny window so I could watch it! If I wanted to see Scott Brown's daughter sing, I would have voted to keep her on AI
> 
> It is a good thing it's a new day. Seeing those results was sobering -- and just what I needed. I'm back from vacation and ready to get going on the losing. I'm planning on good workouts tomorrow and Saturday, and holding to my eating plan like glue.
> 
> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> I have to think before I eat, and think twice before I decide not to follow through on exercise. I need to think short term, and plan long term. By that I mean I need to realize the importance of each workout and meal, 'cause starting "tomorrow" got me here in the first place.
> 
> Maria



We saw some of the end. Didn't see the follow up of who was sent home. Hopefully it will be on demand on Verizon later this week so I can see what I missed!


----------



## PeterPan09

I'm a LOSER!!   

That just made my whole day!!


----------



## corinnak

jenanderson said:


> Yes folks...I ran and talked at the same time!  I know many of you are probably laughing away at this but it was a huge success for me.  At the end of the first series, DH and I both commented that there was talking.  Next series...talked a bit again.  Continued each time we ran.  To top it off...I did not feel like completely dying at any point during the running.



Jen, believe me:  Nobody here is laughing at you!  Those of us who have been through the process of building endurance with running KNOW how thrilling it feels when you first realize you have some conditioning going on.  And anyone who hasn't been through it is probably amazed that you can talk at all while running.  Great work - you are really doing it!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I just figured out my 5 year old (just turned 5) has been in preschool for 2 years and doesnt know half of his letters.  They sent home spelling words and I was helping him go over them.   He didnt know the letters by recognition.   He can say his abc's he can "copy" his homework pages but no memory or comprehension.   So I pretty much flipped out and went and bought a bunch of stuff to teach him on my own.   I just cant believe they didnt stress this at my conferece before Christmas.   I am angry and sad and feel like I failed my little man.   I guess because this is my first child I had no idea the teachers wouldnt tell me if there was a problem.   ho hum I have a long road ahead of me this summer.



Are the other kids in his class really fluent with their letters and spelling things?  I know sometimes some kids are interested in that and learn to do it early (not to be sexist, but I think girls' brains mature faster in that department) but my son is 6 and in Kindergarten this year and is now becoming fluent in the letters and their sounds - not sure if it helps - your schools may be a lot tougher than mine, for all I know,  but I wanted to let you know he's alone.



Rose&Mike said:


> I just need to define what is healthy for me and I need to turn their voices off when they start invading my thinking.
> 
> I thought the comments about maintaining were interesting. Last time I lost 30 pounds, I had no idea what to do once I reached a weight I was ok with. And I fell off the wagon, gave into stress, stopped exercising, etc and here I am again. The thing is this time I know what to do to lose weight, I just have to figure out what to do different in order to not be in this position again.



Oh, I hear you on the voices in the head - it's so important to be able to shut them down - that negative self-talk is always a lie, I've learned.  

So many of us have been successful at losing before and have gained it back.  There has got to be a way to stay at maintenance weight - we can figure it out this time and help each other to stay where we want to be.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I should be watching BL right now, but since they pre-empted it for election coverage...not that it isn't important, it's just I need my BL!
> 
> I get in my own way. I make a great plan, and then don't follow through. I decide I'm too tired, hungry, whatever. I get discouraged when results take longer than I think they should, and I am secretly afraid to succeed.



Maria, I believe they rebroadcast on Friday and then it goes up online after that.  So frustrating to have your favorite show bumped.  I am about halfway through the show now on the TiVo and am waiting to see how much they cut into it here in MN.  We're hoping for maybe a ticker on the bottom of the screen.  

Your comment on the QOTD is somewhat small and quietly worded, but powerful.  I see myself in it as well.  It's hard to be patient, but even harder to overcome that fear of success, whatever form it takes, and whatever it stems from. I know that's a hard one to admit, and I also know that you have the strength to overcome that fear.  


Congratulations to all the Losers from last week!  It's a good thing I've moved to the maintainers team because those are some BIG percentages!  I have been a slow loser all along and am not sure I'd ever even make the list this challenge!  For everyone whose weight stayed the same this week - that is a victory, too!  And for those who showed a gain, don't let it get you down - make the rest of this week really count!



Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?

I am continuing to figure that out.  I'm staying active on this thread and continuing to send my weight to Shannon on a weekly basis, for one thing.  I'm also choosing new races to train for - it is definitely possible to gain weight while training for races, but the training plans and the idea of the races definitely keeps me active on a regular basis.  I also rejoined WW meetings for the last few pounds and to go through their maintenance program.  And finally, I've started a Fit Club at the YMCA - last week we got our body fat % tested by calipers and we will be tested again in 9 weeks.  I have a new goal not of reducing pounds but of reducing that percentage.  I've never had this kind of support and continued culture of health and fitness at goal weight before and I am hoping it makes a difference to my mindset going forward.  No complacency in eating when I've got goals to meet, after all!

I am also thinking ahead to the events this year that I want to experience at my goal weight:  My cousin's wedding.  Europe.  More races.  My son starting Middle School in the fall.  My DH's 20th high school reunion (we went to the same school and last time we were back, I was 30 pounds heavier than I am now, which was still down from my highest.).  Lots of reasons to stay focused this year and I am going to continue to envision myself doing these things at the weight I want to be for life!


----------



## iluvtig2

Sorry!  We are having some post-holiday scheduling adjustment issues.  Haven't accomplished a whole lot other than work, school, allergy shots for DS10, agility class for same DS & his dog Hannah Montana (we had to stay after school because we missed last week due to the cold...Not good for DS asthma), sick DH......  Hey, it looks like life in general!!!!!

Anyway, trying to get back on track!

Thanks for all the support & fun!

iluvtig


----------



## lisah0711

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am having a bad day and was to lazy to make dinner and wanted to just get pizza but I did come home and cook a healthy meal and I am glad I did.   I just figured out my 5 year old (just turned 5) has been in preschool for 2 years and doesnt know half of his letters.  They sent home spelling words and I was helping him go over them.   He didnt know the letters by recognition.   He can say his abc's he can "copy" his homework pages but no memory or comprehension.   So I pretty much flipped out and went and bought a bunch of stuff to teach him on my own.   I just cant believe they didnt stress this at my conferece before Christmas.   I am angry and sad and feel like I failed my little man.   I guess because this is my first child I had no idea the teachers wouldnt tell me if there was a problem.   ho hum I have a long road ahead of me this summer.



Good for you on choosing the healthy dinner even when you were stressed and a pizza would have been easier!    I'm sure with your help that your DS will catch up in no time.  Better to figure out the problem now than before he hits kindergarten.  Do you guys read together every single day?  That is great way to improve things and a fun time together.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I should be watching BL right now, but since they pre-empted it for election coverage...not that it isn't important, it's just I need my BL!
> 
> QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?
> 
> I get in my own way. I make a great plan, and then don't follow through. I decide I'm too tired, hungry, whatever. I get discouraged when results take longer than I think they should, and I am secretly afraid to succeed.
> 
> Maria



, Maria.  I would say that you are one of the most successful people in our challenges in the last year.  Try not to be so hard on yourself.    You just ran a half marathon and had a new PR!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Tuesday QOTD: My obstacles are mostly time management related. I get so caught up in work and have so much to do that sometimes I just feel like I am drowning. Right now we are in the middle of administering the alternate state test to my kids. For this test, I have to choose 4 math, 4 comm arts, and 2 science (science is 5th grade only) criteria to test. I then have to come up with a performance activity for each one. It has to be application. So if  I said they were making a pattern, I can't just have them make a pattern, there has to be a use to it (like decorating the school.) I have to collect three data points for each in each window (there are 2). One of those is a full work sample I have to type up. Each one of these takes 30 hours start to finish and I have 3 (maybe 4, one of my students may have moved.) I also have to plan essentially three sets of every lesson since that is how many groups I have.
> 
> I feel like I always have something I have to do which means things like cooking and working out get pushed to the side. It feels like no matter how early I get to school or how late I stay I do not get everything finished.  Then there is the sleep issue. I am not getting enough sleep, so I end up exhausted and come home and take a nap so it's a never ending cycle. Everything basically boils down to effective time management and my natural tendencies towards procrastination. This then impacts everything else because I feel like I either don't have enough time or am too tired to work out or cook healthy meals.



, Jessi.  Are they going to get you another parapro soon?  Maybe that will help.  Also, are there any other special ed teachers in the district who could mentor you or share some of their materials with you so you aren't reinventing the wheel?  You definitely need to make sleeping and eating properly a priority or you will never get the rest of that stuff done!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?



I make sure when I do have a bad day or do something that I shouldn't that I just get right back OP as soon as possible.  Not the next day, not on Monday, but immediately, if not sooner.  That helps minimize some of the damage.  The other thing is to faithfully plan, be sure I have a good plan B, and the one that is really the last piece of the puzzle, get that working out done every single day.  We can do this!  I know we can!  



Peace.love.mickey said:


> *QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?*
> 
> I would say that I am my worst enemy...I sabatoge myself for no apparent reason...if I can just stick to a plan and workout I would or should be fine!  WILL POWER!!!



You can do it!  



PeterPan09 said:


> I'm a LOSER!!
> 
> That just made my whole day!!



 it's great to be a loser!  Congratulations on being a superstar!

A big congratulations to all of our superstars and especially our biggest loser, Nicholfamily5!    Way to go!

I am quite impressed by how our participants are progressing to their goals steadily and amazed that we broke through the 500 pound mark already -- something we did not do the whole entire fall challenge.  How quickly will be knock down the next goal?  

If you didn't see a loss or haven't done as well as you had hoped.  Don't give up.  Each week that you are here with us working on your goals is one day closer to reaching them.  You can do this!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## jbm02

jenanderson said:


> Just have to share the great feeling I have this evening...
> 
> I am in the middle of week 2 of the couch to 5K program.  Each time DH and I go out, I feel like I can barely get through each section.  I am always out of breath and there is a strict rule...no talking.
> 
> Well, tonight we went out and I was not at all excited to go because it is so hard.  DH and I were talking away during the warm up and when the first run series came up, I continued the conversation!!!  Yes folks...I ran and talked at the same time!  I know many of you are probably laughing away at this but it was a huge success for me.  At the end of the first series, DH and I both commented that there was talking.  Next series...talked a bit again.  Continued each time we ran.  To top it off...I did not feel like completely dying at any point during the running.
> 
> The most stunning thing to me...I actually felt GREAT when I was done.  I felt like for the first time, I did not hate running.  I actually was a bit disappointed when our time was up!  I almost felt like I should be asking "WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?"  Maybe I will become a runner after all!



WOOHOOO!!!!   I have to admit, that feeling hardly evr happens to me while running rotfl2 but isn't it great when it does?? GO, JEN!!!!


----------



## kimara

congratulations you LOSERS!!!

QOTD: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?

when i have a bad day, or week or even month...i won't give up.  i only fail if i don't keep trying.  it is a long race.  it doesn't matter if i fall or even run backwards for a mile or two.  i will get up and keep heading towards my goal and i will succeed.


----------



## LegoMom3

Good morning everyone!

I still feel pretty "yuck" this morning but seeing my percent stat up there in LuvBaloo's post, well that makes me feel better!  I am still dreading getting on the scale on Friday....  If I get on there and discover that I've gained back the 2 lbs I've lost, it won't be pretty.


So I've been wondering, do any of you sort of "re-invent" yourselves in your minds?  Like, do you have a vision of what you would like to look like?  I suddenly got one yesterday and I'll tell you I am _runnin'_ with that baby!!!  My "goal", besides just being healthier, is a solo trip to WDW that I'm hoping to take later this summer.  I envisioned yesterday exactly what I'd like to look like for that trip (it's reasonable, too....I mean, I'm not picturing myself as a 22-yr old swimsuit model or anything!!....just FIT!).  

I'm planning to head to the gym tomorrow and can't wait to get that ball rolling!

.


----------



## LegoMom3

kimara said:


> .....
> 
> when i have a bad day, or week or even month...i won't give up.  i only fail if i don't keep trying.  it is a long race.  it doesn't matter if i fall or even run backwards for a mile or two.  i will get up and keep heading towards my goal and i will succeed.



I really like this!

.


----------



## princessbride6205

*Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?*
Food and time were the obstacles I identified yesterday. 
In overcoming both of those, I have worked on being mindful of my choices. I used to spend hours on the computer in the evenings, which I've realized isn't one of my priorities. I like checking in here and on some favorite sites each day, but limiting that time has helped. If I find I'm spending a lot of time on something - I try to ask myself if there's a faster way or if it's really one of my priorities. 
Recently we talked about how we'll be different and the same when we're done losing weight. For me, when I reach my goal, I will still love food - especially sweets. It's what I do about it that will determine my continued success. I try to eat healthy sweet things like raisins, fruit, etc. I've been better about making good food choices for meals. It's still a work in progress, but it gets a little easier as you go.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals? 

I found a new slogan when doing the P90X video.   I am not able to do that with my weight and fitness level.    It is just to intense for me.   But..... the slogan the instructor keeps saying over and over is.

DO YOUR BEST AND FORGET THE REST.   I really like that.   So that is what I keep telling myself.   I am doing what I can do.   If I mess up so what; recoginize it and move on dont dwell in it.  I am trying to change my frame of mind.


Just wanted to thank everyone for the suggestions with my son.   I got him the alphabet factory video from Leap Frog and the little frigde magnet thing; along with flash cards and we are going to label everything in the house so it is more of a fun game for him to learn than work.   I did manage to teach him two new letters yesterday.   D and P along witht he 9 he already knew so we are making progress at his pace.


----------



## my3princes

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am having a bad day and was to lazy to make dinner and wanted to just get pizza but I did come home and cook a healthy meal and I am glad I did.   I just figured out my 5 year old (just turned 5) has been in preschool for 2 years and doesnt know half of his letters.  They sent home spelling words and I was helping him go over them.   He didnt know the letters by recognition.   He can say his abc's he can "copy" his homework pages but no memory or comprehension.   So I pretty much flipped out and went and bought a bunch of stuff to teach him on my own.   I just cant believe they didnt stress this at my conferece before Christmas.   I am angry and sad and feel like I failed my little man.   I guess because this is my first child I had no idea the teachers wouldnt tell me if there was a problem.   ho hum I have a long road ahead of me this summer.




We had almost the identical scenerio with our youngest son last year.  He still didn't have all his letters learned by the end of Kindergarten.  We had no idea how he was going to progress in 1st grade this year.  Oh and he was a year older than your son.  The good news is that he had a huge growth spurt, physically and mentally over the summer and he matured greatly.  He is doing really well this year.  The teacher was amazed by his progress.  We also bought a ton of things and worked with him at home.  I don't think that helped nearly as much as just having a bit of time to mature


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  How can I overcome my obstacles....Hmmm  since I am my obstacle I guess I could seek counseling, but I don't see that happening   I look at it this way, each time I make a step in the right direction I am adding to my knowledge of how this works for me.  I am doing great at maintaining the losses of 6 years and I am committed to continuing for the rest of my life.  I definitely see myself making better choices, consistantly.  So maybe overcoming my obstacle might be learning from my mistakes and moving on


----------



## jennz

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> DO YOUR BEST AND FORGET THE REST.   I really like that.   So that is what I keep telling myself.   I am doing what I can do.   If I mess up so what; recoginize it and move on dont dwell in it.  I am trying to change my frame of mind.



Perfect attitude!!  Every moment you make makes you stronger and healthier!


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> I feel really really yucky today! Stomach ache, headache and tired. DD2 coughed for awhile during the night which didn't help any.
> 
> Sad to miss my walk with Redwalker. Don't think I'll get any workouts in today unless I start feeling better. Gotta take DD2 to preschool at 9 and then I'll come home and enjoy my couch again. Then DD2 gets her 2nd H1N1 shot this afternoon and then she has dancing. Wish I could have a day when I had nothing to do!
> 
> Time to go wake DD2 up. It's not like her to sleep this late. Hope she's not sick too! Don't think I could handle that too!
> 
> Enough of the whining! I hope everyone has a good day.



You're not whining.    I hope you feel better!


----------



## PeterPan09

Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?

My biggest obstacle is my own laziness, so I had to come up with a way to combat that.

I've been trying to be very aware of results and even the smallest changes in my life.  For example, I've noticed that I have more energy when I get home from work at night since I've started working out in the morning.  Sure, I'm getting up at 4:30, but when I get home from work I've had the energy to get laundry and cleaning done.  Before the workouts, I came home, made dinner and sat like a lump on the couch watching TV.  I notice that I'm a better mood too-sure, my job is still lousy and the commute is annoying-but it's not getting to me the way it used to be.  I've got energy to join church activities and meet new people....and this is just after a couple of weeks!!  

Noticing those small changes helps me to realize that progress is being made and that spurs me to continue on the journey.


----------



## jennz

PeterPan09 said:


> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> My biggest obstacle is my own laziness, so I had to come up with a way to combat that.
> 
> I've been trying to be very aware of results and even the smallest changes in my life.  For example, I've noticed that I have more energy when I get home from work at night since I've started working out in the morning.  Sure, I'm getting up at 4:30, but when I get home from work I've had the energy to get laundry and cleaning done.  Before the workouts, I came home, made dinner and sat like a lump on the couch watching TV.  I notice that I'm a better mood too-sure, my job is still lousy and the commute is annoying-but it's not getting to me the way it used to be.  I've got energy to join church activities and meet new people....and this is just after a couple of weeks!!
> 
> Noticing those small changes helps me to realize that progress is being made and that spurs me to continue on the journey.



That is great!!    Thanks for sharing!!  That is motivational.


----------



## tmfranlk

*Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals? *

Well, first I need to go back and answer what my obstacle is...I think the biggest thing is my distractability. I have great intentions in lots of areas, but lose it in the carrying out portion. For todays QOTD, what I can do to overcome them is to keep plugging away. Remind myself every day - every hour, if necessary - what I'm trying to accomplish, why I'm trying to accomplish it and just keep at it!


----------



## corinnak

LegoMom3 said:


> So I've been wondering, do any of you sort of "re-invent" yourselves in your minds?  Like, do you have a vision of what you would like to look like?  I suddenly got one yesterday and I'll tell you I am _runnin'_ with that baby!!!  My "goal", besides just being healthier, is a solo trip to WDW that I'm hoping to take later this summer.  I envisioned yesterday exactly what I'd like to look like for that trip (it's reasonable, too....I mean, I'm not picturing myself as a 22-yr old swimsuit model or anything!!....just FIT!).




I do this all the time - and I'm not sure if there is a name for it or not, but I find that it gets me through some rough times.  I do it a lot on the treadmill - imagine myself on a race course, looking good, running strong.  I also do it for events, like your trip this summer.  I think it can only help to put energy and focus on where you want to go, where the sometimes challenging choices you are making today will take you over time.   Your solo trip can be everything you imagine it to be!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Ok workout report.  

I took the dog for a walk and came in and did my stability ball lower body workout and flexibility.  So that was a little over 35 minutes total for me. Not bad.

I REALLY have to stick with working out this time.  My lower back was NOT happy at all but decided to forgive me when i got about halfway through the flexibility routine.  I need to stretch better and concentrate on my lower half.  Its not hard for me to lose around the middle.  I thought my back would take it better than it did.  So I have A LOT of work to do.  

Back later to answer questions.


----------



## maiziezoe

LegoMom3 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I still feel pretty "yuck" this morning but seeing my percent stat up there in LuvBaloo's post, well that makes me feel better!  I am still dreading getting on the scale on Friday....  If I get on there and discover that I've gained back the 2 lbs I've lost, it won't be pretty.
> 
> 
> So I've been wondering, do any of you sort of "re-invent" yourselves in your minds?  Like, do you have a vision of what you would like to look like?  I suddenly got one yesterday and I'll tell you I am _runnin'_ with that baby!!!  My "goal", besides just being healthier, is a solo trip to WDW that I'm hoping to take later this summer.  I envisioned yesterday exactly what I'd like to look like for that trip (it's reasonable, too....I mean, I'm not picturing myself as a 22-yr old swimsuit model or anything!!....just FIT!).
> 
> I'm planning to head to the gym tomorrow and can't wait to get that ball rolling!
> 
> .



I keep seeing myself finishing a 5k race with my dad. My dad is a health nut (which often confuses people because I am so large)... he runs and or bikes every single day. He is super fit for being 61. One of my short term goals is to run a 5k with my dad in July. When I start getting down on myself (like I was this morning when the Wii Fit said I gained .04 pounds), I imagine my dad and I finishing the race together and making my dad proud. 

CONGRATS to all the Losers and especially NicolFam!!  Way to go!



*Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?*

My main obstacle right now is getting eat a meal uninterrupted. Short of duct taping my kids to a chair during meal time, I guess I am stuck getting up to get them what they need during meal times. 

My other obstacle is drinking water all day. I had not been counting my two cups of morning coffee or my nightly cup of tea as part of my water intake. Now that I know I can count them, drinking water has become easier!

Have a great day everyone! Homeschool time!


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick hello.  We're having some friends over for dinner so I only have a minute, and I didn't get on this morning to catch up on the thread, but will do that later.

Jenn and lisa, funny about the shoes.  Michael is a size 4 1/2 wide,  and i just noticed last week at a bowling party that all the other kids seemed to be in 1s and 2s.  He's a big boy.  We're almost out growing stride rite.  

Going to read back now till our company gets here, and post later.  Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## mikamah

tigger813 said:


> We will be there Dec. 1-9! Totally need to meet up while were there!


Do I feel a biggest loser disney meet starting????


ShortyNBug said:


> Ok, well since people are asking I'll take a few minutes to give details.  Didn't know if you'd want it here.
> 
> We are staying at Pop.  I got the plus dining plan. (The 1 TS, 1 CS, 1 snack each day.)  Ummmm, I've been planning since June so I knew exactly what I wanted.  I don't know what to do when we get there on the other hand so I'll read into that more now that it's actually planned.
> 
> And yes, a meet up with anyone who will be there would be super fun!


I think we all love to hear disney details.  We've stayed at pop 3 times, and love it.  It's a great value for the money, and my son loves the big icons.  Feel free to share your planning with us.


----------



## tmfranlk

tigger813 said:


> We will be there Dec. 1-9! Totally need to meet up while were there!



We will (hopefully!) be there Dec 4-12!



ShortyNBug said:


> Ok, well since people are asking I'll take a few minutes to give details.  Didn't know if you'd want it here.
> 
> We are staying at Pop.  I got the plus dining plan. (The 1 TS, 1 CS, 1 snack each day.)  Ummmm, I've been planning since June so I knew exactly what I wanted.  I don't know what to do when we get there on the other hand so I'll read into that more now that it's actually planned.
> 
> And yes, a meet up with anyone who will be there would be super fun!



I'd love it too! We'll be at All-Star Movies. I was pushing for Pop, but 6yo DD says that she really wants Movies since she doesn't remember staying there. So she was 15mo, I just don't understand why she doesn't remember.  I'm still debating dining plans. We've used them the last several times because of the deals offered and have been plenty of times before without them. I think in the end it will come down to what specials are offered for Dec this year.



mikamah said:


> Do I feel a biggest loser disney meet starting????
> 
> I think we all love to hear disney details.  We've stayed at pop 3 times, and love it.  It's a great value for the money, and my son loves the big icons.  Feel free to share your planning with us.



I agree! Share away!


----------



## tmfranlk

Big DUH moment for me today. I spend 3 afternoons a week at my sister's house from the time the kids get off of the bus until her DH gets home from work. Today I'm reading her Facebook post about the treadmill and thought, well DUH! I can use the treadmill when I'm there. That's 3 days of workouts when usually I'm just hanging out reading, sometimes computering and otherwise just doing nothing while the kids play. (Well, other than the time we're doing their homework and I'm fixing dinner.) So, that's my goal today - knock out my exercise time instead of wasting time.


----------



## Riverhill

*Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals? *

No longer accept the excuses I give myself for all the things I should do and don't.


----------



## Colleen27

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> *Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?*



This is actually something that gets in my way sometimes. Nothing would change for me, really. Clothes shopping would be easier, but that's not something I enjoyed doing even when I was a size 7, and at this point in my life, my weight doesn't get in the way of living the way I want to live. I know it will eventually, and I don't want to wait until then to make changes, but sometimes it is easy to fall back to thinking "I'll exercise/eat right later" because the motivation isn't in some immediate thing that I can't/won't do at my current size. So at goal, I'd be the same - wife, mother, gardener, internet junkie, avid reader, crafter, photographer, Disney nut - just healthier. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Is anyone considering doing the Disney 5K next year?   I have thought about this.   I was wondering how fast you had to finish.   Do you have to register way in advance or is this open to anyone.  Also do you get a little medal thiny like the marathons or not.   Not that I need one but it would be a nice accomplishment prize.   I am NOT a runner but I used to be a really good walker. he he he





ladytink75 said:


> I would like to join the Losers on this challenge... I am trying to run the DPHM in 2011... I have tried other things to lose weight but never had the help or the  encouragement from other people... this looks like i will finally get the help i need.



Right now, my May girls weekend is up in the air for reasons completely out of my control and I likely won't go if it turns out my mom can't. If May does fall through, my incentive for 2010 is going to be the Disney Wine & Dine 5K in October. I've thought about the 2011 Princess as a long-term goal but something is still holding me back from really going for it. A 5K is one thing; I've walked those in the past. The half is just so much more intimidating! 



ladytink75 said:


> When I make popcorn I make it airpopped with either olive oil or canola oil in the pan and I usually season it with popcorn butter salt... My Pepsi is the real Pepsi. When I don't drink my soda during the day I have major headaches... I just may end up changing to Green Tea which people say is healthier for me.



I have the same problem with withdrawal, REALLY bad. When I quit Mt Dew, even for a few days, I get migraine-like headaches. I learned the hard way about that on a Disney trip a few years ago - I don't drink Coke products and iced tea just couldn't make up the caffeine, and I ended up quite sick on the second day of the trip. From experience, I do know that it passed quickly - I've gone cold-turkey a few times due to illness or whatever, and I feel terrible for about two days. After that, I feel better for not having all the soda, but I never seem to stay quit. I switched to diet and it cut the calories, but also really undermined what little determination I had to quit what is still a wasteful, unhealthy habit. 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?





Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?



I'm my biggest obstacle. Like so many women, I have a hard time making "me time" a priority. I put the kids and DH first, and that often doesn't leave much time or energy for exercise, particularly right now with a toddler and DH off work for the winter. Plus I'm basically a lazy person. My hobbies are mostly sedentary and exercise isn't especially enjoyable, so I put it off. I like to cook when I have the time to enjoy it, but on rushed evenings I'd much rather order out. And I hibernate. It isn't unusual for me to go days without leaving the house this time of year. 

How to overcome those things? Well, if I knew that, I'd be thin! Thinner, at least. It really comes down to one day at a time, making sure I spend some time exercising even if only on the Wii, planning ahead so that I'm not trying to figure out dinner at the last minute, and just trying to stay focused on the goal rather than on my momentary impulses.


----------



## ladytink75

Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?

I think I can over come mine by switching my real Pepsi to Diet Pepsi or start drinking Green Tea... Since my popcorn is airpopped i don't have to worry about that I guess I just have to watch the kind of seasoning I use with it.


----------



## tigger813

tmfranlk said:


> Big DUH moment for me today. I spend 3 afternoons a week at my sister's house from the time the kids get off of the bus until her DH gets home from work. Today I'm reading her Facebook post about the treadmill and thought, well DUH! I can use the treadmill when I'm there. That's 3 days of workouts when usually I'm just hanging out reading, sometimes computering and otherwise just doing nothing while the kids play. (Well, other than the time we're doing their homework and I'm fixing dinner.) So, that's my goal today - knock out my exercise time instead of wasting time.



Definitely we will need to get together with Shortybug! I love meeting Disers! and Losers!


----------



## redwalker

Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?

I need to stratagize how I am going to react when stressful situations come up.  I need to make a plan for myself because things will always come up.  People will get sick, things will break, and I will have to be in 3 places at once.  I need to realize that I am only one person, I will do what I can, when I can. So, what is the plan???

I have walked 4 miles today, and plan to do 2 more miles. I want to be at goal by my Disney trip!!!

I have 27 days until we are at Disney World! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I will not give in to my cravings. I felt lousy today and snuck some brownie batter but it did make me feel a little better.

I think I'm feeling better. I just had some supper and actually felt hungry. No workouts today but I plan on going to bed early tonight and getting up early tomorrow to get back on the wagon! I am going to have some lite ice cream later if I feel up to it.

Watched Julie and Julia and Love Actually today. I was hoping to nap but just couldn't get to sleep. Postponed DD2s 2nd H1N1 shot and didn't take her to dancing which she was disappointed about but understood. There is a stomach bug going around so that's probably what I had. I hope to get out of the house for a while tomorrow. I'll probably stay home in the morning and go to work if needed in the afternoon.

Time to catch up on American Idol from last night. 

Thanks for all the get well wishes!

I'm really getting excited about my Disney trip in December if I get to meet up with other LOSERS!


----------



## cclovesdis

Getting caught up...

My biggest obstacle has to be losing weight for me instead of my mother. How to overcome it? Wow, that's a great question. I honestly have no idea. I'm not good about doing things for me. I'm a people pleaser so to speak. I know I need to lose the weight to be healthy, so maybe if I constantly remind myself of that, I'll overcome my obstacle.

Great questions!


----------



## Leader of the Club

Okay, so today I quit. I just gave up.  I'm not seeing the scale move. I'm walking, working out, eating MUCH better and staying with the program. I'm stuck at 180. I always get stuck at 180 and never get below it. so.i.just.gave.up.

then, my DD21 and I went to Kroger to get the stuff we needed for dessert tonight. There was a woman there that both DD and I know--she was a customer at the store we both work at (I no longer work there, BTW). Anyhow, I haven't seen her since September. She exclaimed: "Wow! You look GREAT! You've really lost some weight. You look as young as your daughter!"  

So, maybe I won't give up. Maybe I can keep at this. I ate a lot of fruit for dessert and backed off of the other stuff (we had chocolate fondue by special request of my in-laws.) 

Tomorrow I WILL get up and walk two miles before I leave my bedroom. I WILL take my DS5 to his swim lesson and workout at the Y. I WILL eat on program. I may not make it below that 180 today. Or this week. Or maybe next, but I WILL do it. I WILL!


----------



## Rose&Mike

ladytink75 said:


> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> I think I can over come mine by switching my real Pepsi to Diet Pepsi or start drinking Green Tea... Since my popcorn is airpopped i don't have to worry about that I guess I just have to watch the kind of seasoning I use with it.



ladytink75---FWIW, I have been a diet soda-aholic for over 20 years. I have quit and restarted too many times to count. I gave it up (for good) just before New Years. (I'm not even sure which day.) The withdrawal, headaches, and cravings weren't fun, but I replaced the soda at first with hot tea and black coffee and ibuprofen. I am now down to one mug of hot tea most days. (I didn't have any today!) On the weekends I might have one cup of coffee, but have found I feel too jittery, so will proably try to stick with tea. Following the challenge of the day, I have been trying really hard to drink 8 glasses of water a day.

Oh--and the nice thing about tea, is you can get some flavors that are so good you don't have to add sugar. 

I can't tell you how much better I feel. I still crave the soda on occasion, especially when I'm stressed, but now I drink some water, have some tea, or do something to distract myself until it passes. I have also avoided bingeing this year, and I really think that has to do with not drinking soda. My usual binge involved potato chips, chocolate and soda. Hard to say whether it's all related. 

Good luck with cutting back. It's hard, but so worth it.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Leader of the Club said:


> Okay, so today I quit. I just gave up.  I'm not seeing the scale move. I'm walking, working out, eating MUCH better and staying with the program. I'm stuck at 180. I always get stuck at 180 and never get below it. so.i.just.gave.up.
> 
> then, my DD21 and I went to Kroger to get the stuff we needed for dessert tonight. There was a woman there that both DD and I know--she was a customer at the store we both work at (I no longer work there, BTW). Anyhow, I haven't seen her since September. She exclaimed: "Wow! You look GREAT! You've really lost some weight. You look as young as your daughter!"
> 
> So, maybe I won't give up. Maybe I can keep at this. I ate a lot of fruit for dessert and backed off of the other stuff (we had chocolate fondue by special request of my in-laws.)
> 
> Tomorrow I WILL get up and walk two miles before I leave my bedroom. I WILL take my DS5 to his swim lesson and workout at the Y. I WILL eat on program. I may not make it below that 180 today. Or this week. Or maybe next, but I WILL do it. I WILL!




 You can do it!!!! Perfect timing that you ran into that customer today! Hang in there.


----------



## jennz

Well, my obstacle is my focus or lack of it!  To overcome it I will just focus on one meal at a time. 

 Now today...I did not exercise or eat on plan!  I had chips, cheetos, and ordered pizza for dinner - but  I did only have 2 pieces of a medium pizza.  DD cheered and DH was excited when I said I was ordering - it's been about a month!  I wanted to try Dominos new pizza that they said it so great.  It's so "okay".   I have just about broken even on calories in and out today, so that's and okay maintaining day.

DD was home sick again today. I worked until 1:30 then called the dr. to get her in tomorrow.  They had an opening at 2:15 today so we headed out (bye bye exercise - I didn't get up this morning to do it)...turns out she has a virus.  Of course $140 later a virus, nothing we can do thank you have a nice day.  Of course I am very very glad it's nothing else but I do wish it was something she could take a zpac for and feel better!  I got a semi-nasty email from one of her teachers today about her missing school again.  That really kind of upset me - what can I do about it?  Send her in sick?  And the girl is in the gifted classes and still getting straight A's so backoff!  I know she misses a lot but she gets sick a lot.  Last semester - she got a 97 in her gifted english class and that teacher wrote a note on her card that dd was confused about a lot of things b/c she missed so much.  Well how did she get a 97 if she was confused?  I asked the dr about it and she said she most likely has a weak immune system.  Some kids are just like that.


----------



## jennz

Leader of the Club said:


> Okay, so today I quit. I just gave up.  I'm not seeing the scale move. I'm walking, working out, eating MUCH better and staying with the program. I'm stuck at 180. I always get stuck at 180 and never get below it. so.i.just.gave.up.
> 
> then, my DD21 and I went to Kroger to get the stuff we needed for dessert tonight. There was a woman there that both DD and I know--she was a customer at the store we both work at (I no longer work there, BTW). Anyhow, I haven't seen her since September. She exclaimed: "Wow! You look GREAT! You've really lost some weight. You look as young as your daughter!"
> 
> So, maybe I won't give up. Maybe I can keep at this. I ate a lot of fruit for dessert and backed off of the other stuff (we had chocolate fondue by special request of my in-laws.)
> 
> Tomorrow I WILL get up and walk two miles before I leave my bedroom. I WILL take my DS5 to his swim lesson and workout at the Y. I WILL eat on program. I may not make it below that 180 today. Or this week. Or maybe next, but I WILL do it. I WILL!



What perfect timing for you to run into her!!!  You must have been floating after hearing that   Your hard work is really paying off!!


----------



## lmhall2000

Leader of the Club said:


> Okay, so today I quit. I just gave up.  I'm not seeing the scale move. I'm walking, working out, eating MUCH better and staying with the program. I'm stuck at 180. So, maybe I won't give up. Maybe I can keep at this. I ate a lot of fruit for dessert and backed off of the other stuff (we had chocolate fondue by special request of my in-laws.)




I can so commiserate with you!! I had lost 75 pounds 3 years ago and hung out at 174...I just got TIRED of working out and not seeing it go down, so I just gave myself a break..I quit essentially, and blessed day forgive me but with some family stress (2 house payments for 31 months) I put the 75 back on and 15 more!! 

Am I the only one who doesn't think they're as fat as they are??  I see myself in the mirror..those stretchy pants kept stretching....sure the bras were getting tight but taking them off made it feel better!  I can NOT believe the mental games I played with myself!!!  Oh, and then the pain, heck my body was carrying over 100 pounds it should not have!! No wonder my knees ache and my feet have pain when pounding away at the treadmill!!

But!! BUT!! BUT!!!!

There is tomorrow, there is hope, I have walked 4 miles at least 5 out of every 7 days since December 26th..the other 2 days I managed 2 miles...I've only had one day off of walking and that was the day we closed on our other home!!

I lost 4 pounds the first weigh in and NONE the second, yes, we did eat out that weekend and celebrate (with food of course) the NCAA Football championship game and the house closing...but I ignored that no loss week because I could fit into a pair of jeans I bought last year, they zipped!! I could never get them over my thighs!!!  So while the scale may deceive you/me the workouts are burning and reshaping our bodies into a healthy form!!!  I am SOOO excited about recording my losses in inches on January 31 because I measured myself back at Thanksgiving and KNOW I have lost inches!!!  I won't fight the scale, but relinquish that I can NOT eat a few homemade cookies to reward myself for doing 4 miles...I need to stick to average portions even though I walked 4 miles...I need to drink more water...

Won't beat myself up but I will post monthly pictures to help motivate any of you who suffered from the "I'm not THAT fat am I?" epiphany...I can actually feel the rolls going away as I walk and do my arm exercises..

Here is my exercise routine specifically!!

I have a Bowflex Series 7 treadmill, it has a little stream of 'clicks' that cover .25 miles...so for each quarter mile I do something different..

Keep heart rate between 140-160
1st Quarter Mile...warm up at 2.7
2nd Quarter Mile....increase speed to 2.9 and add in arm weights (5 pound weights that I use to do bicep curls...shoulder raises...and a boxing type move that matches my walk on the treadmill...adding in this exercise for the duration of the quarter mile ups my heartrate and boy do my arms and shoulders BURN!! I am constantly doing 3 sets of 12 until the quarter mile is up...alternating the three moves)
3rd Quarter Mile....increase speed to 3.1
4th quarter mile....increase speed to 3.3
5th Quarter Mile....decrease speed to 3.1 and add in arm exercises again
6th Quarter Mile...decrease speed to 2.9
7th Quarter Mile...decrease speed to 2.7 and add in arms again
8th Quarter mile...keep speed at 2.7 and go into 3 minute cool down after completing...

I've noticed as I've continued to do this I can increase my speed..when I started on December 26th I had to start at 2.5 and only increase to 3.1...now I easily start at 2.7 and move up to 3.3 speed.  I gather as the weight comes off I will be starting at 3.0 and go up to 3.8..

I do this exercise 2x a day, in the morning and around 8pm at night...it took me 45 minutes in the beginning and now it takes less than 41...shaved off 4 minutes!!

I was planning to do 4 miles 7 days a week, but I find my body is actually stronger if I take only 2 miles on the weekend...I start to feel very fatigued if I do 28 miles in a week...

I hope this helps someone and when you see the pictures and know that I do still eat that cookie or have that order of french fries once in a while (meaning once every 2 weeks, instead of 3x a week on the go eating) you'll see how exercise played a big part in losing those inches...off to the treadmill!!!

Inspired by each of you and your journey, hope I can inspire those with similar thoughts like I have in this horrendous 'why am I here again' journey! 

Tara


----------



## tigger813

Leader of the Club- I like your attitude! I get stuck and then just work a little harder and then it comes off. I'm kind of stuck right now after the holidays and not feeling great isn't helping either. But I will do it! I didn't get in any exercise today so I will probably maintain or have a gain this week. I will try and get back on track tomorrow! I just want to feel better. I'm having my water right now! I had a small brownie sundae with a small scoop of lite vanilla ice cream but I hadn't felt like eating all day though I did have some lunch that I just wanted something to make me feel better.

The rest of the week will be good as will next week. No clients tomorrow as of yet but I have somebody Friday and hopefully Saturday as well. Gotta head to Costco in the next few days before the coupons expire to pick up some necessities. 

This group is great! Check in everyday for inspiration from those on here. We are all in this journey together!

Think I will get into bed soon and read for awhile and hopefully fall asleep early. I want to accomplish something tomorrow since I did NOTHING today. But we all have days like that and we need and deserve them!

There I feel better now!


----------



## Colleen27

Rose&Mike said:


> ladytink75---FWIW, I have been a diet soda-aholic for over 20 years. I have quit and restarted too many times to count. I gave it up (for good) just before New Years. (I'm not even sure which day.) The withdrawal, headaches, and cravings weren't fun, but I replaced the soda at first with hot tea and black coffee and ibuprofen. I am now down to one mug of hot tea most days. (I didn't have any today!) On the weekends I might have one cup of coffee, but have found I feel too jittery, so will proably try to stick with tea. Following the challenge of the day, I have been trying really hard to drink 8 glasses of water a day.
> 
> Oh--and the nice thing about tea, is you can get some flavors that are so good you don't have to add sugar.
> 
> I can't tell you how much better I feel. I still crave the soda on occasion, especially when I'm stressed, but now I drink some water, have some tea, or do something to distract myself until it passes. I have also avoided bingeing this year, and I really think that has to do with not drinking soda. My usual binge involved potato chips, chocolate and soda. Hard to say whether it's all related.
> 
> Good luck with cutting back. It's hard, but so worth it.



I really need to tackle that obstacle, but I haven't mustered the willpower yet. I've been a 2ltr/day Mt Dew addict (diet for the last few years) since high school, and it is just so ingrained now that I can't ever seem to stay quit even if I do make it through the withdrawal. Quitting smoking was easier, seriously. 

As far as binging and diet soda, it is all related according to recent research on the subject: 



> After all, sweetness is meant to signal to the body that its getting something it wants desperately: metabolic energy. If a certain amount of sweetness (the artificial sweetener) suddenly represents significantly less metabolic energy (fewer calories), the brain will want more and more sweetness as it fails to be satisfied.


http://trueslant.com/ryansager/2009/03/08/diet-soda-the-brain-knows-better/


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Peace.love.mickey said:


> *QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?*
> 
> I would say that I am my worst enemy...I sabatoge myself for no apparent reason...if I can just stick to a plan and workout I would or should be fine!  WILL POWER!!!



I think we can all identify with that!




donac said:


> I think I  need to get my life back in order and the dieting may come easier.  Off to work to clean off my desk and not let other people bother me.
> 
> Congrats to all the people who are still in the challenge.  Keep up the good work whether you lost, stayed the same or gained.  Keep at it.



Good luck! It seems like the desk is the hardest part.



tigger813 said:


> I feel really really yucky today! Stomach ache, headache and tired. DD2 coughed for awhile during the night which didn't help any.
> 
> Sad to miss my walk with Redwalker. Don't think I'll get any workouts in today unless I start feeling better. Gotta take DD2 to preschool at 9 and then I'll come home and enjoy my couch again. Then DD2 gets her 2nd H1N1 shot this afternoon and then she has dancing. Wish I could have a day when I had nothing to do!
> 
> Time to go wake DD2 up. It's not like her to sleep this late. Hope she's not sick too! Don't think I could handle that too!
> 
> Enough of the whining! I hope everyone has a good day.



I hope you start feeling better. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> It is a good thing it's a new day. Seeing those results was sobering -- and just what I needed. I'm back from vacation and ready to get going on the losing. I'm planning on good workouts tomorrow and Saturday, and holding to my eating plan like glue.
> 
> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> I have to think before I eat, and think twice before I decide not to follow through on exercise. I need to think short term, and plan long term. By that I mean I need to realize the importance of each workout and meal, 'cause starting "tomorrow" got me here in the first place.
> 
> Maria



Have you thought about journalling in pencil what you plan to eat they day before? That way if something comes up you can change it but since you've already written in your journal you may be more likely to stick to it.



PeterPan09 said:


> I'm a LOSER!!
> 
> That just made my whole day!!



CONGRATULATIONS!



corinnak said:


> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> I am continuing to figure that out.  I'm staying active on this thread and continuing to send my weight to Shannon on a weekly basis, for one thing.  I'm also choosing new races to train for - it is definitely possible to gain weight while training for races, but the training plans and the idea of the races definitely keeps me active on a regular basis.  I also rejoined WW meetings for the last few pounds and to go through their maintenance program.  And finally, I've started a Fit Club at the YMCA - last week we got our body fat % tested by calipers and we will be tested again in 9 weeks.  I have a new goal not of reducing pounds but of reducing that percentage.  I've never had this kind of support and continued culture of health and fitness at goal weight before and I am hoping it makes a difference to my mindset going forward.  No complacency in eating when I've got goals to meet, after all!
> 
> I am also thinking ahead to the events this year that I want to experience at my goal weight:  My cousin's wedding.  Europe.  More races.  My son starting Middle School in the fall.  My DH's 20th high school reunion (we went to the same school and last time we were back, I was 30 pounds heavier than I am now, which was still down from my highest.).  Lots of reasons to stay focused this year and I am going to continue to envision myself doing these things at the weight I want to be for life!



It sounds like you have a lot of great things in place, and we love having you here!




lisah0711 said:


> QOTD: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> when i have a bad day, or week or even month...i won't give up.  i only fail if i don't keep trying.  it is a long race.  it doesn't matter if i fall or even run backwards for a mile or two.  i will get up and keep heading towards my goal and i will succeed.







LegoMom3 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I still feel pretty "yuck" this morning but seeing my percent stat up there in LuvBaloo's post, well that makes me feel better!  I am still dreading getting on the scale on Friday....  If I get on there and discover that I've gained back the 2 lbs I've lost, it won't be pretty.
> 
> 
> So I've been wondering, do any of you sort of "re-invent" yourselves in your minds?  Like, do you have a vision of what you would like to look like?  I suddenly got one yesterday and I'll tell you I am _runnin'_ with that baby!!!  My "goal", besides just being healthier, is a solo trip to WDW that I'm hoping to take later this summer.  I envisioned yesterday exactly what I'd like to look like for that trip (it's reasonable, too....I mean, I'm not picturing myself as a 22-yr old swimsuit model or anything!!....just FIT!).
> 
> I'm planning to head to the gym tomorrow and can't wait to get that ball rolling!
> 
> .



All the time! I used to be pretty skinny and I always see that girl in my head.


----------



## pgumiela

Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals? 

Better planning is probably my best bet for overcoming my obstacles.  Making sure there are tasty healthy things in the house for breakfast and lunch, as well as things to pack to take to work.  If I have tsaty things to eat I have no excuse to eat junk instead of actual meals and mealtimes.  I have been this week been making a real effort to actually eat breakfast and lunch and not just snack on junk.  I bought the special K blueberry cereal and actually like it.


----------



## lornak

I had a little victory yesterday and I wanted to share it---this is probably the only place anyone would care!!  I went shopping at Sam's Club and before I knew it I had had about 8 different samples.  I wasn't paying any attention as this is what I "always" do.  But then I realized that all of those items would really add up to a lot of point.  So, I went back through what I ate and figured out what I thought the point total would be.  This was at noon and according to my best guess, I had used up all my points.  I decided to stay OP no matter what and I made it through dinner and beyond.  I had to work late and about midnight I was starving!!  I actually started walking upstairs to get something to eat when my stomach growled.  I remembered something someone posted on here..."that is me losing weight".  And that is what I told myself---what I am feeling right now is me losing weight.  And I turned around and went back to work.  I went to bed having stayed OP all day.  I know it doesn't sound like much, but it was a big victory for me!  Thanks for listening!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

rough day today.
DH and I were deposed for our accident and it was mentally and emotionally exhausting. He came home and took a nap when I went to get the kids from school, then I took a nap when he went to Target. 
*But* DH bought 2 brownies at Panera today, one for me and one for him. DD asked for a piece so I opened it and took one sniff and nearly gagged. I love chocolate and brownies but there was no way in Hades I was eating that!! It literally turned my stomach. I was thrilled!!! LOL


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

mikamah said:


> Do I feel a biggest loser disney meet starting????



You can count me in for BL meet!!   I live close by and would definatly drive over for the day.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

princessbride6205 said:


> *Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?*
> Food and time were the obstacles I identified yesterday.
> In overcoming both of those, I have worked on being mindful of my choices. I used to spend hours on the computer in the evenings, which I've realized isn't one of my priorities. I like checking in here and on some favorite sites each day, but limiting that time has helped. If I find I'm spending a lot of time on something - I try to ask myself if there's a faster way or if it's really one of my priorities.
> Recently we talked about how we'll be different and the same when we're done losing weight. For me, when I reach my goal, I will still love food - especially sweets. It's what I do about it that will determine my continued success. I try to eat healthy sweet things like raisins, fruit, etc. I've been better about making good food choices for meals. It's still a work in progress, but it gets a little easier as you go.



That all sounds great! Have you thought about finding healthier recipes of a food you really like? That way you can enjoy it sans guilt. There are some really great ones out there if you look.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> I found a new slogan when doing the P90X video.   I am not able to do that with my weight and fitness level.    It is just to intense for me.   But..... the slogan the instructor keeps saying over and over is.
> 
> DO YOUR BEST AND FORGET THE REST.   I really like that.   So that is what I keep telling myself.   I am doing what I can do.   If I mess up so what; recoginize it and move on dont dwell in it.  I am trying to change my frame of mind.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone for the suggestions with my son.   I got him the alphabet factory video from Leap Frog and the little frigde magnet thing; along with flash cards and we are going to label everything in the house so it is more of a fun game for him to learn than work.   I did manage to teach him two new letters yesterday.   D and P along witht he 9 he already knew so we are making progress at his pace.



Love it!



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  How can I overcome my obstacles....Hmmm  since I am my obstacle I guess I could seek counseling, but I don't see that happening   I look at it this way, each time I make a step in the right direction I am adding to my knowledge of how this works for me.  I am doing great at maintaining the losses of 6 years and I am committed to continuing for the rest of my life.  I definitely see myself making better choices, consistantly.  So maybe overcoming my obstacle might be learning from my mistakes and moving on







tmfranlk said:


> *Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals? *
> 
> Well, first I need to go back and answer what my obstacle is...I think the biggest thing is my distractability. I have great intentions in lots of areas, but lose it in the carrying out portion. For todays QOTD, what I can do to overcome them is to keep plugging away. Remind myself every day - every hour, if necessary - what I'm trying to accomplish, why I'm trying to accomplish it and just keep at it!



Maybe you could put stuff up that reminds you of your commitment. For instance, if you have photos from a time you were at your goal weight. Or maybe some kind of keychain or something you can carry with you to remind you.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Ok workout report.
> 
> I took the dog for a walk and came in and did my stability ball lower body workout and flexibility.  So that was a little over 35 minutes total for me. Not bad.
> 
> I REALLY have to stick with working out this time.  My lower back was NOT happy at all but decided to forgive me when i got about halfway through the flexibility routine.  I need to stretch better and concentrate on my lower half.  Its not hard for me to lose around the middle.  I thought my back would take it better than it did.  So I have A LOT of work to do.
> 
> Back later to answer questions.



Have you thought about scheduling one or two sessions with a trainer to help you so you can workout without hurting your back? It's hard when our bodies odn't want to cooperate with us.



maiziezoe said:


> I keep seeing myself finishing a 5k race with my dad. My dad is a health nut (which often confuses people because I am so large)... he runs and or bikes every single day. He is super fit for being 61. One of my short term goals is to run a 5k with my dad in July. When I start getting down on myself (like I was this morning when the Wii Fit said I gained .04 pounds), I imagine my dad and I finishing the race together and making my dad proud.
> 
> CONGRATS to all the Losers and especially NicolFam!!  Way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?*
> 
> My main obstacle right now is getting eat a meal uninterrupted. Short of duct taping my kids to a chair during meal time, I guess I am stuck getting up to get them what they need during meal times.
> 
> My other obstacle is drinking water all day. I had not been counting my two cups of morning coffee or my nightly cup of tea as part of my water intake. Now that I know I can count them, drinking water has become easier!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Homeschool time!



How old are your kids? Are they old enough that you can say that meal time is "mommy time" and they can be independent to get what they need? Or have your husband do it?


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

tmfranlk said:


> Big DUH moment for me today. I spend 3 afternoons a week at my sister's house from the time the kids get off of the bus until her DH gets home from work. Today I'm reading her Facebook post about the treadmill and thought, well DUH! I can use the treadmill when I'm there. That's 3 days of workouts when usually I'm just hanging out reading, sometimes computering and otherwise just doing nothing while the kids play. (Well, other than the time we're doing their homework and I'm fixing dinner.) So, that's my goal today - knock out my exercise time instead of wasting time.



LOL. At least you have found a way to work in some exercise!



Riverhill said:


> *Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals? *
> 
> No longer accept the excuses I give myself for all the things I should do and don't.



Short, sweet, and to the point!



Colleen27 said:


> This is actually something that gets in my way sometimes. Nothing would change for me, really. Clothes shopping would be easier, but that's not something I enjoyed doing even when I was a size 7, and at this point in my life, my weight doesn't get in the way of living the way I want to live. I know it will eventually, and I don't want to wait until then to make changes, but sometimes it is easy to fall back to thinking "I'll exercise/eat right later" because the motivation isn't in some immediate thing that I can't/won't do at my current size. So at goal, I'd be the same - wife, mother, gardener, internet junkie, avid reader, crafter, photographer, Disney nut - just healthier.
> I'm my biggest obstacle. Like so many women, I have a hard time making "me time" a priority. I put the kids and DH first, and that often doesn't leave much time or energy for exercise, particularly right now with a toddler and DH off work for the winter. Plus I'm basically a lazy person. My hobbies are mostly sedentary and exercise isn't especially enjoyable, so I put it off. I like to cook when I have the time to enjoy it, but on rushed evenings I'd much rather order out. And I hibernate. It isn't unusual for me to go days without leaving the house this time of year.
> 
> How to overcome those things? Well, if I knew that, I'd be thin! Thinner, at least. It really comes down to one day at a time, making sure I spend some time exercising even if only on the Wii, planning ahead so that I'm not trying to figure out dinner at the last minute, and just trying to stay focused on the goal rather than on my momentary impulses.



Could you set aside one day a week, or one hour a day that is just "you" time? Your husband and kdis know not to disturb you during that time, and you do something for _you._ It might be hard at first, but I bet you could do it and be happier for it!



ladytink75 said:


> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> I think I can over come mine by switching my real Pepsi to Diet Pepsi or start drinking Green Tea... Since my popcorn is airpopped i don't have to worry about that I guess I just have to watch the kind of seasoning I use with it.



Tealeaves.com were the suppliers for the Garden View at GF in 06 (I don't know if they still are). Their tea is amazing and you can order a lot of the same teas the GV uses. I absolutely love their teas, they taste divine.



redwalker said:


> Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> I need to stratagize how I am going to react when stressful situations come up.  I need to make a plan for myself because things will always come up.  People will get sick, things will break, and I will have to be in 3 places at once.  I need to realize that I am only one person, I will do what I can, when I can. So, what is the plan???
> 
> I have walked 4 miles today, and plan to do 2 more miles. I want to be at goal by my Disney trip!!!
> 
> I have 27 days until we are at Disney World! I can't wait!!!!!



What can you do that helps you destress? Think about different things that make you feel good, and then make sure that whatever you need is on hand.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I will not give in to my cravings. I felt lousy today and snuck some brownie batter but it did make me feel a little better.
> 
> I think I'm feeling better. I just had some supper and actually felt hungry. No workouts today but I plan on going to bed early tonight and getting up early tomorrow to get back on the wagon! I am going to have some lite ice cream later if I feel up to it.
> 
> Watched Julie and Julia and Love Actually today. I was hoping to nap but just couldn't get to sleep. Postponed DD2s 2nd H1N1 shot and didn't take her to dancing which she was disappointed about but understood. There is a stomach bug going around so that's probably what I had. I hope to get out of the house for a while tomorrow. I'll probably stay home in the morning and go to work if needed in the afternoon.
> 
> Time to catch up on American Idol from last night.
> 
> Thanks for all the get well wishes!
> 
> I'm really getting excited about my Disney trip in December if I get to meet up with other LOSERS!



I'm glad you're feeling better!



cclovesdis said:


> Getting caught up...
> 
> My biggest obstacle has to be losing weight for me instead of my mother. How to overcome it? Wow, that's a great question. I honestly have no idea. I'm not good about doing things for me. I'm a people pleaser so to speak. I know I need to lose the weight to be healthy, so maybe if I constantly remind myself of that, I'll overcome my obstacle.
> 
> Great questions!



 Maybe give yourself a little reward system. Every 5 or 10 lbs have a set reward for yourself.



Leader of the Club said:


> Okay, so today I quit. I just gave up.  I'm not seeing the scale move. I'm walking, working out, eating MUCH better and staying with the program. I'm stuck at 180. I always get stuck at 180 and never get below it. so.i.just.gave.up.
> 
> then, my DD21 and I went to Kroger to get the stuff we needed for dessert tonight. There was a woman there that both DD and I know--she was a customer at the store we both work at (I no longer work there, BTW). Anyhow, I haven't seen her since September. She exclaimed: "Wow! You look GREAT! You've really lost some weight. You look as young as your daughter!"
> 
> So, maybe I won't give up. Maybe I can keep at this. I ate a lot of fruit for dessert and backed off of the other stuff (we had chocolate fondue by special request of my in-laws.)
> 
> Tomorrow I WILL get up and walk two miles before I leave my bedroom. I WILL take my DS5 to his swim lesson and workout at the Y. I WILL eat on program. I may not make it below that 180 today. Or this week. Or maybe next, but I WILL do it. I WILL!



Please do not quit! One thing that I have found that sometimes helps with plateaus is to go back and start measuring _everything!_ Our portion sizes tend to creep up over time. Also make sure that you are eating enough and getting enough exercise. You can break through this plateau!



Rose&Mike said:


> ladytink75---FWIW, I have been a diet soda-aholic for over 20 years. I have quit and restarted too many times to count. I gave it up (for good) just before New Years. (I'm not even sure which day.) The withdrawal, headaches, and cravings weren't fun, but I replaced the soda at first with hot tea and black coffee and ibuprofen. I am now down to one mug of hot tea most days. (I didn't have any today!) On the weekends I might have one cup of coffee, but have found I feel too jittery, so will proably try to stick with tea. Following the challenge of the day, I have been trying really hard to drink 8 glasses of water a day.
> 
> Oh--and the nice thing about tea, is you can get some flavors that are so good you don't have to add sugar.
> 
> I can't tell you how much better I feel. I still crave the soda on occasion, especially when I'm stressed, but now I drink some water, have some tea, or do something to distract myself until it passes. I have also avoided bingeing this year, and I really think that has to do with not drinking soda. My usual binge involved potato chips, chocolate and soda. Hard to say whether it's all related.
> 
> Good luck with cutting back. It's hard, but so worth it.







jennz said:


> Well, my obstacle is my focus or lack of it!  To overcome it I will just focus on one meal at a time.
> 
> 
> DD was home sick again today. I worked until 1:30 then called the dr. to get her in tomorrow.  They had an opening at 2:15 today so we headed out (bye bye exercise - I didn't get up this morning to do it)...turns out she has a virus.  Of course $140 later a virus, nothing we can do thank you have a nice day.  Of course I am very very glad it's nothing else but I do wish it was something she could take a zpac for and feel better!  I got a semi-nasty email from one of her teachers today about her missing school again.  That really kind of upset me - what can I do about it?  Send her in sick?  And the girl is in the gifted classes and still getting straight A's so backoff!  I know she misses a lot but she gets sick a lot.  Last semester - she got a 97 in her gifted english class and that teacher wrote a note on her card that dd was confused about a lot of things b/c she missed so much.  Well how did she get a 97 if she was confused?  I asked the dr about it and she said she most likely has a weak immune system.  Some kids are just like that.



I'm sory that your daughter is sick, and that her teacher is not working with you. I would think the fact taht she has doctor's notes would make a difference. I hope she feels better.



tigger813 said:


> Leader of the Club- I like your attitude! I get stuck and then just work a little harder and then it comes off. I'm kind of stuck right now after the holidays and not feeling great isn't helping either. But I will do it! I didn't get in any exercise today so I will probably maintain or have a gain this week. I will try and get back on track tomorrow! I just want to feel better. I'm having my water right now! I had a small brownie sundae with a small scoop of lite vanilla ice cream but I hadn't felt like eating all day though I did have some lunch that I just wanted something to make me feel better.
> 
> The rest of the week will be good as will next week. No clients tomorrow as of yet but I have somebody Friday and hopefully Saturday as well. Gotta head to Costco in the next few days before the coupons expire to pick up some necessities.
> 
> This group is great! Check in everyday for inspiration from those on here. We are all in this journey together!
> 
> Think I will get into bed soon and read for awhile and hopefully fall asleep early. I want to accomplish something tomorrow since I did NOTHING today. But we all have days like that and we need and deserve them!
> 
> There I feel better now!



You're right, we all deserve those days. 



pgumiela said:


> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> Better planning is probably my best bet for overcoming my obstacles.  Making sure there are tasty healthy things in the house for breakfast and lunch, as well as things to pack to take to work.  If I have tsaty things to eat I have no excuse to eat junk instead of actual meals and mealtimes.  I have been this week been making a real effort to actually eat breakfast and lunch and not just snack on junk.  I bought the special K blueberry cereal and actually like it.



Sounds like a great plan!



lornak said:


> I had a little victory yesterday and I wanted to share it---this is probably the only place anyone would care!!  I went shopping at Sam's Club and before I knew it I had had about 8 different samples.  I wasn't paying any attention as this is what I "always" do.  But then I realized that all of those items would really add up to a lot of point.  So, I went back through what I ate and figured out what I thought the point total would be.  This was at noon and according to my best guess, I had used up all my points.  I decided to stay OP no matter what and I made it through dinner and beyond.  I had to work late and about midnight I was starving!!  I actually started walking upstairs to get something to eat when my stomach growled.  I remembered something someone posted on here..."that is me losing weight".  And that is what I told myself---what I am feeling right now is me losing weight.  And I turned around and went back to work.  I went to bed having stayed OP all day.  I know it doesn't sound like much, but it was a big victory for me!  Thanks for listening!



CONGRATULATIONS!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> rough day today.
> DH and I were deposed for our accident and it was mentally and emotionally exhausting. He came home and took a nap when I went to get the kids from school, then I took a nap when he went to Target.
> *But* DH bought 2 brownies at Panera today, one for me and one for him. DD asked for a piece so I opened it and took one sniff and nearly gagged. I love chocolate and brownies but there was no way in Hades I was eating that!! It literally turned my stomach. I was thrilled!!! LOL



LOL. When I was OP on weight watchers, I found that if I tried to eat something higher fat/sugar, my stomach would not be happy with me!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Wednesday QOTD: My obstacles are all about time management. I'm really feeling buried right now. I feel like my classroom is turning into a prison ward. I was told that I have to keep one of my students separated from the others at all times. This means that I have to separate his instructional group. Speech and OT have to redo their schedules. I don't know when I am going to fit in all my lessons, particularly with MAP A going on. Growl!

To overcome my obstacles, I am going to set myself a bedtime. I am going to start with 11:30 and try to slowly push it to earlier so that I can get a decent amount of sleep. I am going to start trying to get to work earlier so that I have time to get things done. And also make the most of my plan time. My goal is to be done with my weekly planning by Saturday so that I can spend the weekend for myself. I will also set a timer for myself for certain tasks so I can't get distracted. Finally, I am going to make my own little behavior chart so I can have the visual reminder of what it is I want to do!

Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?


----------



## cclovesdis

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I will also set a timer for myself for certain tasks so I can't get distracted. Finally, I am going to make my own little behavior chart so I can have the visual reminder of what it is I want to do!
> 
> *I have done both these things and been much more successful. You mentioned giving myself a reward. Ironic, really. I wrote about doing that in my WISH Journal and haven't stuck to it. I keep changing my mind. Well, you convinced me. I'll be starting it on Sat., my weigh-in day.*
> 
> Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?



That's a good question. I already use Splenda whenever I can, including the brown sugar blend. I use as much whole wheat flour as possible and incorporate oatmeal, Fiber One, and cornmeal whenever possible. I love egg whites and egg substitute. The only time I eat vegetable oil is if my father cooked. Hmm. I switched to 60 calorie hot chocolate. I know there is one that is less. I could switch to that.


----------



## tigger813

Thursday QOTD: I try to use egg substitutes instead of real eggs and we mostly use ground turkey these days. 

Didn't get to sleep early last night so I will do my first workout at 7:30. It will be the 2 mile WATP. I will do my other workouts later. I didn't get out out bed until 5:55 instead of 5:30. I will catch up on sleep this weekend I guess. My goal is 6-8 miles today plus the EA Sports Active. I missed my workout yesterday.

Gotta get motivated and focused again. Being sick really gets you down. I'll probably go to work for awhile, go to Costco, come home and make some business cards on line for work, work out, pick up the kids and work out a little more. I think I get to be home tonight. I want to watch Gray's and Private Practice but I think I will get to bed and to sleep early so I can get in my last chance workouts tomorrow morning.

Enough babbling here! Time to get moving!


----------



## ohMom

wow tigger813!  that is alot of working out! i feel pretty lame dragging myself to get my daily workout done.....

YAY! for lornak and Buffy!

today i'm cleaning and hopefully taking christmas lights down if the rain holds out.  

QOTD -- a cup of hot tea in the evening instead of a glass of wine


----------



## jenanderson

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Wednesday QOTD: My obstacles are all about time management. I'm really feeling buried right now. I feel like my classroom is turning into a prison ward. I was told that I have to keep one of my students separated from the others at all times. This means that I have to separate his instructional group. Speech and OT have to redo their schedules. I don't know when I am going to fit in all my lessons, particularly with MAP A going on. Growl!



This is so my obstacle as well - time management is often what hurts me the most.  I wonder if it is true of most teachers.  My class is such a challenge and I spend so many hours creating individual plans for so many students.  I get to school early, work through my lunch, stay late and often am working late at home on school stuff.  I often feel really stressed about it all because it seems like there is more to do then there are hours in the day.  I think I have to add prioritizing my to do list to my obstacle list as well because I have to learn not to always put school first.  I need to learn to say when enough is enough and just know I have done my best.

I am going to try to use my daily planner next week to schedule work time, family time, exercise time and whatever else needs to be on there time.  I need to learn how to schedule some of this out and then stay on task with it.  This week I gave up my morning exercising time to try to do some housework stuff and what I really needed to do was give up some of time evening school time to do the house stuff.  I want to have my exercising on the schedule so that I feel like it is equally important as the other parts of my life.
*
Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?*
I have made a couple.  I am using egg substitute instead of eggs.  I took regular bread out and put in reduced calorie bread.  I learned to alter a brownie recipe to make it a great chocolate treat without all the fat.  I am looking to work harder on a more balanced diet for next week because I sometimes struggle with getting the proper amount of the different types of food in my diet...dairy especially.


----------



## PeterPan09

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> You can count me in for BL meet!!   I live close by and would definatly drive over for the day.



Me too!  I'm always up for a reason to head to the parks!!


----------



## pjlla

lornak said:


> I had a little victory yesterday and I wanted to share it---this is probably the only place anyone would care!!  I went shopping at Sam's Club and before I knew it I had had about 8 different samples.  I wasn't paying any attention as this is what I "always" do.  But then I realized that all of those items would really add up to a lot of point.  So, I went back through what I ate and figured out what I thought the point total would be.  This was at noon and according to my best guess, I had used up all my points.  I decided to stay OP no matter what and I made it through dinner and beyond.  I had to work late and about midnight I was starving!!  I actually started walking upstairs to get something to eat when my stomach growled.  I remembered something someone posted on here..."that is me losing weight".  And that is what I told myself---what I am feeling right now is me losing weight.  And I turned around and went back to work.  I went to bed having stayed OP all day.  I know it doesn't sound like much, but it was a big victory for me!  Thanks for listening!



It sounds like a big deal to me!  That is really tough, to get OP and stay OP after an "oopsie" moment.  You are learning how this is going to work for a lifetime. It is tough being hungry though.  Do you enjoy vegetables?  Sometimes when I am hungry and have no points left, I make a small pot of hot vegetables to fill my belly... broccoli, cauliflower, spinach, carrots are handy and healtyy and quick.  

Morning all you losers!  Well.... DD's plane is in the air as we speak.  She is on her way to WDW, the lucky girl.  I made her promise to call me when she hits Main Street and just hold up the phone so I can hear it..... there is just something about the music/atmosphere on Main Street that says "DISNEY" to me!  

Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating? 

Well, after two years on this journey, I feel like I have made most of the swaps that I can make, but that probably isn't true.  I eat egg whites instead of whole eggs (I don't care for Egg Beaters), I have eliminated most breads other than whole grain/high fiber english muffins and wraps and the occasional Sandwich Thin.  I have eliminated most white pasta and usually substitute whole wheat pasta or vegetables.  I only 2% cheeses and LC cheeses for myself.  I use almost NO butter, the occasional bits of EVOO and canola oil (in cooking).  

I gave up diet soda when I re-started this journey two years ago and substituted in seltzer, which I still enjoy.  I don't miss the soda at all.  I never liked regular soda, so no problems there.  I've never been a big coffee drinker.  I have a "customized" mixed hot drink most mornings (something I kind of created myself... sort of a light coffee/latte drink), which is my last holdout of daily artificial sweetener, but I'm not ready to give this up yet.    

Wow... you asked for ONE healthy swap and I have rambled on and on!  I would say that my HEALTHIEST swap I've made is the subbing in seltzer for diet soda... not necessary just calorie-wise, but truly for my overall health.  


I didn't get my workout in this morning, as we had to leave at 5am to get DD to the airport on time.  THen I was SO hungry when I got back that I needed to have breakfast.  Now I am waiting for it to digest before I get in today's workout.  No YMCA for the next few days while DD is gone.  I'm not making excuses... the trip is 30 minutes each way and I drive it about 5-6 days a week, Sept-May, so anytime I can eliminate that drive, I WILL!  I will keep up my workouts at home while DD is away.

It's a ski day, so after DS gets off to his lesson, I will have a little time to visit with other moms and maybe read a bit.  I guess that will be my "me" time today!  

Not sure I will get in a Last Chance workout tonight, but I'm not too worried about it.    I hope everyone has a great last day before weigh-in tomorrow!......P


----------



## chskover

I have swapped a few things.  Instead of a cookie or piece of candy, I now eat sugar free pudding.  It does help when you need something sweet.  When I go to Starbucks, I get a Skinny Latta (90 calories).  I have cut way down on Starbucks so thats a plus.


----------



## lisah0711

kimara said:


> congratulations you LOSERS!!!
> 
> QOTD: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> when i have a bad day, or week or even month...i won't give up.  i only fail if i don't keep trying.  it is a long race.  it doesn't matter if i fall or even run backwards for a mile or two.  i will get up and keep heading towards my goal and i will succeed.



I love this quote of kimara's -- it was accidentally attributed to me in one of Jessi's posts.  It is such a great comment but the credit is not mine!  



lmhall2000 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think they're as fat as they are??  I see myself in the mirror..those stretchy pants kept stretching....sure the bras were getting tight but taking them off made it feel better!  I can NOT believe the mental games I played with myself!!!  Oh, and then the pain, heck my body was carrying over 100 pounds it should not have!! No wonder my knees ache and my feet have pain when pounding away at the treadmill!!  Inspired by each of you and your journey, hope I can inspire those with similar thoughts like I have in this horrendous 'why am I here again' journey!
> 
> Tara



Great job, Tara!  Sounds like you are well on your way and won't ever be going back again.

Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?[/QUOTE]

I'm going to take a page from pjlla's book and start working on a seltzer for soda swap.  I'll have to have coffee or latte in the morning because I really like a little caffeine.  

Have some respiratory infection this week that has really flared up my asthma.    Stayed home yesterday and will do so again today.  No COW points for exercise for me this week but my other COW points are spot on.  My scale continues to move -- that coughing endlessly must burn some calories!  

Have a great, OP day all!


----------



## jbm02

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Wednesday QOTD: My obstacles are all about time management. I'm really feeling buried right now.
> 
> Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?



My obstacles are similar to Eyeore and Jen's - time management.  I am totally buried right now.  Between work (just finished a major case and let others slide while I did it.  I am now paying the price for it! ), Army Guard ( have a big hearing coming up in February and need to find time to interview over 20 witnesses - some of which are deployed. Luckily, they have internet capability, put exhibits together for it, etc etc - . all without support staff), home (volunteering tomorrow night at the elementary school lip sync (my poor ears), teaching an afterschool German class, taxi driver to girl scouts, basketball, track, ski club, piano class, ice skaking lessons... and doing regular "home stuff" - time with DH and kids, cooking, cleaning, shopping). DH is a big help but he is scheduled to start another class for his education administrator's certification on Monday - which will limit his availability for several weeks.  I understand - it's important.  But, gosh, there is just so much to do!!  ...sorry if I am whining.  The last 2 weeks have really overwhelmed me.  BUT I am determined to get back on track.  I kind of got there this week (well, after the weekend anyway) - although my journal has slid.  Starting today - NO MORE.  I need the journal to keep myself from over eating.  And it showed on the scale - I haven't been able to journal this week and the scale has not budged.  Not one bit.  

My healthy swaps - I've swapped clementines for my daily pretzel snack.  And water for almost all of my diet soda snacks.  I tried the selzer  - blech, not for me.  But I used to drink about 2 liters of diet pepsi a day and now am down to one 24 oz for three whole days.  For me, that's a huge drop.  I also switched  from regular lite bread to the Arnold's multi-grain round ones.  I forget their exact name but they are only 1 WW point.  DH has grumbled a bit but that's what he is now getting in his lunch too.  The swap I need to work on is to have some healthy snacks  - and to think about them! - for when I get home from work - so I don't shove my hand into a bag of pretzels or goldfish... even when I do have them on hand, I forget about them til it's too late.  I'll be working on this one starting today...


----------



## pgumiela

Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating? 

DH and I are both trying to lose, so at dinner time we are subbing more fresh veggies in place of starches like macaroni and cheese.  After my morning coffee I am replacing anything else I might drink with water, at times I have been a diet coke junkie, I crave it.  But I do like water so I have been drinking water all day, who would think diet coke would be a hard habit to break!  At snack time I am trying to avoid potato chips and other salty fatty snacks.  Instead I have been eating special k bars, or since I love hummus I have been trying to eat it with baby carrots instead of crackers or chips, that is an adjustment carrots are just not the same and a crunchy salty cracker, but I am determined to make it work.


----------



## maiziezoe

Leader of the Club said:


> Okay, so today I quit. I just gave up.  I'm not seeing the scale move. I'm walking, working out, eating MUCH better and staying with the program. I'm stuck at 180. I always get stuck at 180 and never get below it. so.i.just.gave.up.
> 
> then, my DD21 and I went to Kroger to get the stuff we needed for dessert tonight. There was a woman there that both DD and I know--she was a customer at the store we both work at (I no longer work there, BTW). Anyhow, I haven't seen her since September. She exclaimed: "Wow! You look GREAT! You've really lost some weight. You look as young as your daughter!"
> 
> So, maybe I won't give up. Maybe I can keep at this. I ate a lot of fruit for dessert and backed off of the other stuff (we had chocolate fondue by special request of my in-laws.)
> 
> *Tomorrow I WILL get up and walk two miles before I leave my bedroom. I WILL take my DS5 to his swim lesson and workout at the Y. I WILL eat on program. I may not make it below that 180 today. Or this week. Or maybe next, but I WILL do it. I WILL!*



Good for you!!  That is the kind of attitude I need to have when I am having a down day!!  Thank you!



jennz said:


> Well, my obstacle is my focus or lack of it!  To overcome it I will just focus on one meal at a time.
> 
> Now today...I did not exercise or eat on plan!  I had chips, cheetos, and ordered pizza for dinner - but  I did only have 2 pieces of a medium pizza.  DD cheered and DH was excited when I said I was ordering - it's been about a month!  I wanted to try Dominos new pizza that they said it so great.  It's so "okay".   I have just about broken even on calories in and out today, so that's and okay maintaining day.
> 
> DD was home sick again today. I worked until 1:30 then called the dr. to get her in tomorrow.  They had an opening at 2:15 today so we headed out (bye bye exercise - I didn't get up this morning to do it)...turns out she has a virus.  Of course $140 later a virus, nothing we can do thank you have a nice day.  Of course I am very very glad it's nothing else but I do wish it was something she could take a zpac for and feel better!  I got a semi-nasty email from one of her teachers today about her missing school again.  That really kind of upset me - what can I do about it?  Send her in sick?  And the girl is in the gifted classes and still getting straight A's so backoff!  I know she misses a lot but she gets sick a lot.  Last semester - she got a 97 in her gifted english class and that teacher wrote a note on her card that dd was confused about a lot of things b/c she missed so much.  Well how did she get a 97 if she was confused?  I asked the dr about it and she said she most likely has a weak immune system.  Some kids are just like that.



I hope your DD is feeling better today. I'm sorry the her teacher is being a pain.  I look forward to meeting your daughter in September!!  



pgumiela said:


> Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
> 
> Better planning is probably my best bet for overcoming my obstacles.  Making sure there are tasty healthy things in the house for breakfast and lunch, as well as things to pack to take to work.  If I have tsaty things to eat I have no excuse to eat junk instead of actual meals and mealtimes.  I have been this week been making a real effort to actually eat breakfast and lunch and not just snack on junk.  I bought the special K blueberry cereal and actually like it.



Yum! I love Special K Blueberry cereal. I throw a handful of real blueberries on top of it and I am in heaven!



lornak said:


> I had a little victory yesterday and I wanted to share it---this is probably the only place anyone would care!!  I went shopping at Sam's Club and before I knew it I had had about 8 different samples.  I wasn't paying any attention as this is what I "always" do.  But then I realized that all of those items would really add up to a lot of point.  So, I went back through what I ate and figured out what I thought the point total would be.  This was at noon and according to my best guess, I had used up all my points.  I decided to stay OP no matter what and I made it through dinner and beyond.  I had to work late and about midnight I was starving!!  I actually started walking upstairs to get something to eat when my stomach growled.  I remembered something someone posted on here..."that is me losing weight".  And that is what I told myself---what I am feeling right now is me losing weight.  And I turned around and went back to work.  I went to bed having stayed OP all day.  I know it doesn't sound like much, but it was a big victory for me!  Thanks for listening!



I thought the same thing the other day when my stomach growled right before I went to bed! I was like, "hey! Thanks for the reminder!"



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> How old are your kids? Are they old enough that you can say that meal time is "mommy time" and they can be independent to get what they need? Or have your husband do it?



My little kids are 5 and 2. My 5 year old understands that mommy wants to pay attention to her food when she eats but my 2 year old doesn't. My hubby is more than happy to help, but my 2 year old is a mommy's girl and doesn't let ANYONE do anything for her but me. I created a monster in that little girl. She is my youngest and my last and it took a lot of work to get her here so I have completely spoiled her. Now I am paying for it. Last night was a little better. I fixed her dinner plate and got her some juice and a napkin and asked her if she needed anything else before I sat down. She said no. Then I asked her if she needed to go potty before I ate and told her that if she needed to go potty while I was eating, daddy was going to have to help her pull her pants up. She said, "okay, I'll go now." I actually ate a complete meal without having to get up once! Joy!


----------



## tea pot

Happy Thursday Everyone

Wow been away from my computer for a week 
Kinda been in a slump need to snap out of it.... afraid of tomorrow morning's weigh in.. very afraid.
Setting some time aside to read back this afternoon.  

Take Care


----------



## princessbride6205

*Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?*
Like pjlla, I feel like I've already made a lot of swaps. We eat whole wheat or "plus" pasta, whole wheat bread, after my morning coffee I only drink water, I've decreased meats to a few times a week, increased veggies at dinner. 
I know I can still work on my dessert in the evening. Once I finally sit down after DD goes to bed and my workout, I just want a treat. I was successful over the summer having fruit with a little drizzle of chocolate syrup, but in the winter I crave something more substantial, like ice cream or cookies.

In continuing my running training, I reached a new distance yesterday: jogging 4.1 miles without stopping.


----------



## maiziezoe

*Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?*

The biggest swap I made was giving up sugar. I was a sugar-a-holic. People used to tease me and ask me if I wanted coffee with my sugar and cream. At night when I had my nightly cup of tea, I would add at least 3 heaping spoonfuls of sugar. I also drank 2 or 3 Pepsi products every day (usually Mountain Dew). All that stuff is gone. Now I drink just enough fat free creamer to change the color of the coffee from black to dark brown and I don't put sugar in my coffee or tea and I haven't had a Pepsi product (or any other pop) in almost 3 weeks. 

I'm going to lunch with my mom today. She picked Panera. I looked at their menu and decided I am going to have a turkey sandwich on country bread with no mayo and a fruit cup. I told myself that lunch with my mom is all about the company, not about the food I am going to eat. Gotta go work out before I go!


----------



## kimara

Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?

this one was much more difficult for me to think about.  i don't drink much soda or coffee.  i don't have too much junk food in my house, and what is here i can resist.  my biggest food problem is my daily afternoon binge.  my energy level sinks and younger kids are napping before the chaos of the older kids coming home from school.  so i now keep a veggie tray with very low calorie dip in the fridge and some fruit on the counter.  when i need to binge, i can eat that and feel good about it.  only problem?  the kids keep snacking on my veggies!  we are all enjoying it and that makes me a happy mom.


----------



## Nicholfamily5

I already eat fairly healthy, being a vegetarian who avoids junk food, but my one healthy change would be being consistant with my vitamins. I rarely take them, and I know that I should! SO that is my goal this week, to take my vitamin every day.


----------



## pjlla

pgumiela said:


> Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?
> 
> DH and I are both trying to lose, so at dinner time we are subbing more fresh veggies in place of starches like macaroni and cheese.  After my morning coffee I am replacing anything else I might drink with water, at times I have been a diet coke junkie, I crave it.  But I do like water so I have been drinking water all day, who would think diet coke would be a hard habit to break!  At snack time I am trying to avoid potato chips and other salty fatty snacks.  Instead I have been eating special k bars, or since I love hummus I have been trying to eat it with baby carrots instead of crackers or chips, that is an adjustment carrots are just not the same and a crunchy salty cracker, but I am determined to make it work.



How about trying some jicama or celery or cucumber?  There is a great big world of raw veggies out there other than carrots!

Nice job avoiding the diet soda.  





maiziezoe said:


> My little kids are 5 and 2. My 5 year old understands that mommy wants to pay attention to her food when she eats but my 2 year old doesn't. My hubby is more than happy to help, but my 2 year old is a mommy's girl and doesn't let ANYONE do anything for her but me. I created a monster that little girl. She is my youngest and my last and it took a lot of work to get her here so I have completely spoiled her. Now I am paying for it. Last night was a little better. I fixed her dinner plate and got her some juice and a napkin and asked her if she needed anything else before I sat down. She said no. Then I asked her if she needed to go potty before I ate and told her that if she needed to go potty while I was eating, daddy was going to have to help her pull her pants up. She said, "okay, I'll go now." I actually ate a complete meal without having to get up once! Joy!



Well... you trained her to depend on you and now you will have to train her to be more independent and to look at DAD for help occasionally.  I could be in TRACTION with broken limbs and my kids would STILL bypass their Dad to ask me to do something for them... and they are WAAAAAY older than your kids!  I'm working HARD on getting them to be more independent while still making sure that what they want to do is okay with me.  In other words.... if you want a snack, please ask me if it is okay.... but then don't expect me to wait on you and BRING you the snack!!  I am only there to give permission and suggestions, not to be your waitress!



tea pot said:


> Happy Thursday Everyone
> 
> Wow been away from my computer for a week
> Kinda been in a slump need to snap out of it.... afraid of tomorrow morning's weigh in.. very afraid.
> Setting some time aside to read back this afternoon.
> 
> Take Care



  You are back here with us and that is what is important today.  No matter what the scale says tomorrow, you are here with us to get back on track, right??  It's only a number and it can and it will change.  We are here to help if you need it! 



princessbride6205 said:


> *Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?*
> Like pjlla, I feel like I've already made a lot of swaps. We eat whole wheat or "plus" pasta, whole wheat bread, after my morning coffee I only drink water, I've decreased meats to a few times a week, increased veggies at dinner.
> I know I can still work on my dessert in the evening. Once I finally sit down after DD goes to bed and my workout, I just want a treat. I was successful over the summer having fruit with a little drizzle of chocolate syrup, but in the winter I crave something more substantial, like ice cream or cookies.
> 
> In continuing my running training, I reached a new distance yesterday: jogging 4.1 miles without stopping.



WTG on the 4.1 mi run!  I am so impressed!  We are really growing a great group of runners here!  Maybe we should host our own 5K run this Spring.  "Disboards Biggest Losers Run for Fun"  I can see it now!  And other than "weight" there would be NO LOSERS at this run.... only winners!  


Well, I wanted to scrapbook a bit today, since I was home, but the house is so STINKING COLD and I am too cheap to turn up the heat, so I just sat here and shivered for a while (stupidly, I was still wearing my exercise shorts/t-shirt)... then I got dressed, but I am really no warmer.  I just had a hot cup of tea and it has helped, but it is time to get my stuff ready to pick up DS at school for ski lessons today.  Hopefully I won't freeze in the lodge for two hours!  Hot coffee will be my friend today!  Hopefully I can resist eating a piece of the giant cookie that I promised DS he could buy today (HUGE cookie.. think dinner plate size, covered with M&Ms... he begs for one every week, but I usually resist except for one day per season!).  

I inventoried my pantry and freezer today in an effort to get more organized and plan some meals with what I have on hand.  We rarely eat Lean Cuisine meals (DD and I... DH and DS wouldn't TOUCH them)... maybe twice a month... yet I had 17 LC, WW, and Healthy Choice meals in the downstairs freezer!!  And that doesn't count the 2 or 3 that I probably have in the kitchen freezer.  Guess I had better plan on eating a few of those over the next few weeks!!  

Well.... gotta fly.  I'll try to check in again later.... otherwise I'll see you for weigh-in tomorrow morning!............P


----------



## beansf

I have not done very well this week with my eating. I just lost control of it. I expect to see a gain tomorrow. I ate a bunch of candy at my desk yesterday. Not the healthiest choice. Sometimes, I just dont give a cr*p. I am hoping my poor weigh-in tomorrow will scare me straight. In any case, I just wanted to give a shout out to anyone out there that might be struggling. You are not alone. I am having a difficult time, too! 

Today is a new day and I am going to try to do better today.


----------



## PeterPan09

Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?

My best swap is Frozen Yogurt instead of ice cream!   I found that the Publix brand chocolate frozen yogurt is rich and creamy and I don't even realize that it's not Blue Bell Chocolate ice cream!!  

I've got a few more I like:  I use low salt lunch meats now-and I honestly can't tell the difference, I've swapped out honey for sugar on my oatmeal and instead of sweet tea I use cranberry juice mixed with green tea.


----------



## princessbride6205

*pjlla* - Thanks for the kudos on my run! We should totally do a BL Virtual 5k. That would be fun. 



PeterPan09 said:


> Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?
> 
> My best swap is Frozen Yogurt instead of ice cream!   I found that the Publix brand chocolate frozen yogurt is rich and creamy and I don't even realize that it's not Blue Bell Chocolate ice cream!!
> 
> I've got a few more I like:  I use low salt lunch meats now-and I honestly can't tell the difference, I've swapped out honey for sugar on my oatmeal and instead of sweet tea I use cranberry juice mixed with green tea.


Those are some great swaps! I think I need to find the chocolate fro-yo at my grocery store.


----------



## Colleen27

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Could you set aside one day a week, or one hour a day that is just "you" time? Your husband and kdis know not to disturb you during that time, and you do something for _you._ It might be hard at first, but I bet you could do it and be happier for it!



That's the goal, but getting there hasn't been easy. Some days are good - today I got an hour of exercise and a nap in while my youngest slept. Others are not so good - yesterday, she didn't nap at all and was in one of her "only Mom will do" moods, so I hardly put her down all day. And I'm a sucker for her; I have a hard time "making" her deal without me because I know it will mean tears, even though I know DH is perfectly capable of caring for her. 

I'm spending part of my tax return on a gym membership, since we FINALLY have a gym opening here in town (until this month, the closest one was about 15 miles away). I think that'll make it easier because I won't be here to hear her fuss and she won't have to deal with knowing I'm nearby but not responding to her. She's fine with DH when I'm shopping or doing something with the older kids without her, and she's fine with MIL when DH & I go out. The problem comes when my "me time" is the Wii or my sewing or something where I'm in the house but not responding to her, so in a way going to the gym should be easier than making time for exercising at home.



maiziezoe said:


> My little kids are 5 and 2. My 5 year old understands that mommy wants to pay attention to her food when she eats but my 2 year old doesn't. My hubby is more than happy to help, but my 2 year old is a mommy's girl and doesn't let ANYONE do anything for her but me. I created a monster in that little girl. She is my youngest and my last and it took a lot of work to get her here so I have completely spoiled her. Now I am paying for it.



That describes my youngest to a tee. She's 17mo and she's the baby we thought we'd never be able to have, and I'm afraid I've spoiled her rotten. DH, DS12 & DD8 did their parts too, but she's a Mommy's girl at heart. She's a sweet, easy going baby for the most part, but if I'm around she wants me to help her with everything. 

Good to hear you're having some success getting through a meal uninterrupted! I hope it continues for you.


----------



## sahbushka

Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?

I could swap out my breakfast...usually I have a chewy granola bar...I could start eating oatmeal instead.

SarahMay


----------



## redwalker

A healthy sway I would like to share with all of you who love taco night.  I swapped out sour cream for PLAIN GREEK YOGURT!  It is creamy, it has the right texture, tastes great with taco fixings....give it a try.  I had never tried sour cream until I was 35.  Then my husband said try it....and that was it! I was hooked.  Which is WHY I didn't want to try it in the first place!  My sister in law told me about this swap she made, and now that is how we have taco night with greek yogurt and turkey meat-instead of beef...unless I buy grass-fed beef...then we have beef, otherwise it is turkey.  I love it..and so does the rest of our family. Give it a try!


----------



## redwalker

Leader of the Club said:


> Okay, so today I quit. I just gave up.  I'm not seeing the scale move. I'm walking, working out, eating MUCH better and staying with the program. I'm stuck at 180. I always get stuck at 180 and never get below it. so.i.just.gave.up.
> 
> then, my DD21 and I went to Kroger to get the stuff we needed for dessert tonight. There was a woman there that both DD and I know--she was a customer at the store we both work at (I no longer work there, BTW). Anyhow, I haven't seen her since September. She exclaimed: "Wow! You look GREAT! You've really lost some weight. You look as young as your daughter!"
> 
> So, maybe I won't give up. Maybe I can keep at this. I ate a lot of fruit for dessert and backed off of the other stuff (we had chocolate fondue by special request of my in-laws.)
> 
> Tomorrow I WILL get up and walk two miles before I leave my bedroom. I WILL take my DS5 to his swim lesson and workout at the Y. I WILL eat on program. I may not make it below that 180 today. Or this week. Or maybe next, but I WILL do it. I WILL!



Leader of the Club,
Don't quit!  You are just getting going!  Your body has to get use to all this exercise..and even if you don't see the scale moving, that isn't everything.  Just think of what is happening to the insides of your body, how your blood is moving though out your body, how your lungs are processing oxygen better.  It is getting better...you are too important to quit...stick with this for the duration of this challenge...think of it as an experiment.  You will see at the end you will feel amazing, and wonder how you could have ever thought of quitting!
Redwalker


----------



## wezee

I feel your pain, this week.  I too expect a "no loss" week, if not a gain this week.  I have tried to be good food wise and have basically succeeded, except for those darn fat free tater chips. I swear they call to me in my sleep. I have stepped up my workouts, but the scale is not budging.
I keep gaining a couple of pounds over the weekends and then have to fight to take them off plus lose more.  Last weekend I really did good with my food choices, but DH and I love a glass or two of wine, which really plays havoc with the scales.
Oh well, now that I have had my own little pity party.  The good news is, I just ordered two new workout DVDs. I am challenging myself to limit all carbs next week...and step up my fruit and vegie intake. I have a work dinner party on Saturday night and I will limit myself to one glass of wine and I have already scanned the menu options and will order fresh seafood and grilled vegies.
A goal + a plan = success!!!!!


----------



## jennz

Oh no I have dd's stomach bug...  no exercise today,I'm getting ready to go to bed.  Worked this morning, fortunately it was slow as I wasn't quite feelin' the magic, but did get a few scrapbook pages done at the same time.    Hope this passes much quicker for me than it did for dd!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD: Making a Healthy Swap

This is a hard one for me, since I sort of feel like I've already swapped as far as I can and still feel "normal" -- I eat oatmeal or egg whites with fruit for breakfast; I have splenda in my tea, and have virtually stopped drinking soda, and I drink citrus water at night; I have hummus with veggies or a lean cuisine for lunch, along with veggies, fruit and yogurt. I eat smaller portions of what my family is having for dinner, and last night that was grilled chicken breast, baby peas, and brown rice, which is typical. My desserts are frozen yogurt, 100 cal packs, etc. My deficiency is that I eat too much junk after my dinner, and then don't get up and get my workouts done. I guess I could swap out my light butter popcorn for 94% FF, but I really don't like the taste. I also starting eating everything I could easily (yogurt, popcorn, fruit and veggies) organic last Fall. I'm open for suggestions -- if there are fruits and veggies that are better for weight loss, I am all ears! 

Maria


----------



## redwalker

wezee said:


> I feel your pain, this week.  I too expect a "no loss" week, if not a gain this week.  I have tried to be good food wise and have basically succeeded, except for those darn fat free tater chips. I swear they call to me in my sleep. I have stepped up my workouts, but the scale is not budging.
> I keep gaining a couple of pounds over the weekends and then have to fight to take them off plus lose more.  Last weekend I really did good with my food choices, but DH and I love a glass or two of wine, which really plays havoc with the scales.
> Oh well, now that I have had my own little pity party.  The good news is, I just ordered two new workout DVDs. I am challenging myself to limit all carbs next week...and step up my fruit and vegie intake. I have a work dinner party on Saturday night and I will limit myself to one glass of wine and I have already scanned the menu options and will order fresh seafood and grilled vegies.
> A goal + a plan = success!!!!!



I know how you feel...sometimes it seems like two steps forward, 3steps back.  I know...it will all level out, you will see.  You can't restrict yourself from things you like completely.  You will just over indulge.  Keep going...it will work.


----------



## my3princes

lornak said:


> I had a little victory yesterday and I wanted to share it---this is probably the only place anyone would care!!  I went shopping at Sam's Club and before I knew it I had had about 8 different samples.  I wasn't paying any attention as this is what I "always" do.  But then I realized that all of those items would really add up to a lot of point.  So, I went back through what I ate and figured out what I thought the point total would be.  This was at noon and according to my best guess, I had used up all my points.  I decided to stay OP no matter what and I made it through dinner and beyond.  I had to work late and about midnight I was starving!!  I actually started walking upstairs to get something to eat when my stomach growled.  I remembered something someone posted on here..."that is me losing weight".  And that is what I told myself---what I am feeling right now is me losing weight.  And I turned around and went back to work.  I went to bed having stayed OP all day.  I know it doesn't sound like much, but it was a big victory for me!  Thanks for listening!



Good for you.  You are now aware too so your next trip will be better



QOTD:  This was really tough as I've already made so many substitutions.  I guess I will say that I could swap canned vegetables for fresh as it would be more nutricious.


WW tip.  If you love cake make this substitution.  Take a box cake mix and omit the eggs, water and oil.  Add one can of diet soda instead and bake as directions indicate.  It cuts down on the fat and calories and comes out moist and yummy.  White cake with diet orange is yummy or chocolate cake with diet cherry soda, or  well you get the picture.  We use fat free cool whip instead of frosting.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Leader of the Club said:


> Okay, so today I quit. I just gave up.  I'm not seeing the scale move. I'm walking, working out, eating MUCH better and staying with the program. I'm stuck at 180. I always get stuck at 180 and never get below it. so.i.just.gave.up.
> 
> then, my DD21 and I went to Kroger to get the stuff we needed for dessert tonight. There was a woman there that both DD and I know--she was a customer at the store we both work at (I no longer work there, BTW). Anyhow, I haven't seen her since September. She exclaimed: "Wow! You look GREAT! You've really lost some weight. You look as young as your daughter!"
> 
> So, maybe I won't give up. Maybe I can keep at this. I ate a lot of fruit for dessert and backed off of the other stuff (we had chocolate fondue by special request of my in-laws.)
> 
> Tomorrow I WILL get up and walk two miles before I leave my bedroom. I WILL take my DS5 to his swim lesson and workout at the Y. I WILL eat on program. I may not make it below that 180 today. Or this week. Or maybe next, but I WILL do it. I WILL!



Do you have a tape measure?  

If you don't, go out and get 1. You want 1 like the tailors use and then take your measurements with it.  Do your waist, your hips and your neck.  And then in a couple of weeks take them again.  While you may not be losing lbs. You may well be losing inches.  This has been a theme with me b4.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Need help with DS8's Health homework and this is the place to ask!!

8 things to help yourself develop or keep a positive attitude

  (Explain what you mean)


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Oh no I have dd's stomach bug...  no exercise today,I'm getting ready to go to bed.  Worked this morning, fortunately it was slow as I wasn't quite feelin' the magic, but did get a few scrapbook pages done at the same time.    Hope this passes much quicker for me than it did for dd!



Feel better soon!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Leader of the Club said:


> Okay, so today I quit. I just gave up.  I'm not seeing the scale move. I'm walking, working out, eating MUCH better and staying with the program. I'm stuck at 180. I always get stuck at 180 and never get below it. so.i.just.gave.up.
> 
> then, my DD21 and I went to Kroger to get the stuff we needed for dessert tonight. There was a woman there that both DD and I know--she was a customer at the store we both work at (I no longer work there, BTW). Anyhow, I haven't seen her since September. She exclaimed: "Wow! You look GREAT! You've really lost some weight. You look as young as your daughter!"
> 
> So, maybe I won't give up. Maybe I can keep at this. I ate a lot of fruit for dessert and backed off of the other stuff (we had chocolate fondue by special request of my in-laws.)
> 
> Tomorrow I WILL get up and walk two miles before I leave my bedroom. I WILL take my DS5 to his swim lesson and workout at the Y. I WILL eat on program. I may not make it below that 180 today. Or this week. Or maybe next, but I WILL do it. I WILL!



Going through the same thing. But my clothes are fitting better, my muffin top shrank a bit and I don't have the need to put on jammies at 9 pm because my clothes are no longer strangling me. 
I have worn jeans all day every day this week! Usually as soon as I come home I throw on yoga pants.


----------



## my3princes

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Need help with DS8's Health homework and this is the place to ask!!
> 
> 8 things to help yourself develop or keep a positive attitude
> 
> (Explain what you mean)



I help others because that makes me feel better about myself.  I take time to get myself ready for the day because when I look my best I feel my best.  I spend quality time with my family everyday because I only get to live life once and those are the memories that will be with me.  I live life in the now because I don't know how soon it will end.  When I hear something negative I consider the source because often that says it all.  I care take care of myself because I need this body to stay healthy so I can enjoy all that life has to offer.  I do onto others as I would like done to me because I can't expect more of others than I do of myself.  I praise my children everyday, not just when they do something extraordinary because I'm helping to build their self esteem.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Oh good ones!!!

They really push for social and mental health in this class, drives me nuts sometimes but they are some good lessons for this particular kid.


----------



## happysmyly

QOTD - it seems, since I am tracking every bit that goes in my mouth I am naturally making wiser choices...  In the next few weeks I am going to be collecting and/or developing recipes that are 'healthy' options when I am really craving the non-healthy stuff (like brownies, etc.)  For the past several months I am trying to not use any pre-packaged foods (more expensive and who knows what's really in them)... and with this challenge I just haven't taken the time to figure out treat substitutions and that's one goal for Feb.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Need help with DS8's Health homework and this is the place to ask!!
> 8 things to help yourself develop or keep a positive attitude
> (Explain what you mean)



I am a fairly positive person--so a few ideas...
When I get really down (cause almost everyone does) I try to focus on serving other people and suddenly my problems seem much smaller.
I find that keeping in touch with friends who have known me forever helps with that too--they know what to say to help me pull out of a funk.
I try to read uplifting things written by happy people who have made a difference in the lives of others and listen to uplifting music and watch fun uplifting movies.
I try to have a little 'magic' in each day--these boards help a lot with that--dreaming, planning, enjoying the joy and happiness of others.
And I've found that when I am trying to be positive - I can find something good wherever I look--there is good all around us - and focusing on finding it and bringing it out to the light is quite fun and helps make the harder times a 'challenge' instead of a drag 

Good luck to everyone as you weigh in tomorrow morning--may you be blessed to find the good even in 'icky' weigh-ins    So glad you're here and thanks for all you're sharing!!!


----------



## tigger813

I've had a really good day today! No clients today but I got my nails done. DId my Costco run! Discovered a new kind of 3 Musketeer Bar that is Truffle Crisp! OMG It was heavenly! Each stick is 85 calories. Almost like a malted milk bar! So far I've done 5 miles of WATP and plan on doing 3 more miles once my food settles. I will have a Skinny Cow for dessert later. Got a box of 20 ice cream sandwiches at Costco for about $7! They are chocolate and vanilla!

Made a ham, muenster cheese, lettuce and chipotle mayo roll up for lunch. For dinner I made potato and onion pierogies with a homemade tomato sauce. I put a can of crushed tomatoes in a sauce pan and added parsley, Italian seasoning, crushed red pepper, garlic powder, minced onion flakes, and parmesan cheese. It tasted really good. I also heated up a few frozen meatballs to have with it. Tasted very good and sweet! Don't know if I've had enough calories today so I had a piece of homemade bread that I dipped in some extra sauce.

I was thrilled when I weighed myself this morning and saw that I had actually gotten back to my weigh in weight from last Friday. I think that helped motivate me a lot today.

Tomorrow I have a client at 5pm. May do some stuff around the house unless I get somebody tomorrow during the day. I will definitely get in my workouts! I'm also doing the Walk to Disney challenge on the WISH boards and want to reach 100 miles by Monday. I'm already at 72.5 (not including today) so I have a lot of work to do this weekend! I plan on staying OP as much as possible this weekend! No plans except for church. I will have my favorite drink when I get home from work tomorrow night!

20 minutes until my next workout! Yes I am insane! Still need to do the EA Sports Active workout too! I almost forgot!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Congrats Nicholfamily!  That is a great loss!!!


----------



## donac

tigger813 said:


> . I will definitely get in my workouts! I'm also doing the Walk to Disney challenge on the WISH boards and want to reach 100 miles by Monday. I'm already at 72.5 (not including today) so I have a lot of work to do this weekend!




I'm at 91.75 today.  I had a great day walking.  NOt so much eating but definintely walking.  Then I have yoga tonight.


QOTD: Making a Healthy Swap
I don't buy ice cream bars anymore.  I buy frozen fruit bars for the freezer.  Dh likes the strawberry but he really likes the pineapple.  We had then for the first time in DW.  They are only 70 calories each but pineapple is hard to find.

Pretty crazy around here.  mil in the hospital because her lungs are inflamed.  I think they caught it early this time.  Last time she was in the hospital for a while and then a month in rehab.  I hope that they get her out of the hospital before she gets pnuemonia there.

Well off to total up COW2 and get ready to post COW4. 

Don't forget to pm COW3 points tonight through this weekend.


----------



## Riverhill

*Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating? *

I bought sugar is the little packets like you get at a restaurant. This way when I put sugar in my tea it controls my portion. By the way I buy Sugar in the Raw. I figure if I'm going to use sugar it might as well be as natural as possible. Besides, the molasses flavor is great with chai tea.


----------



## donac

Well our numbers dropped off some from last week We had 23 people participate during COW2.  Congratulations everyone who sent me numbers.  You are all winners.  
Welcome Ronda93 and kitchensinkguy for participating this week.

With 19 out of 21 points 
anut4disney
carmiedog
jenanderson
kimara



with 20 out of 21 points 
bouldertcr
lisah0711
maiziezoe



With 21 out 21 points 
cclovesdis
donac
HappySmyly
IWISHFORDISNEY
NC_Tink
talytam


Congratulations everyone who sent me a COW2 number.Keep up the good work.

Don't forget to send in your COW3 points to me tomorrow

Welcome to COW 4

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 4

Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
Spend 10 minutes a day doing something just for yourself (this has been a hot topic this week so I think we need this. YOu can use some of your exercise time for this)
Do at least 20 minutes of exercise every day
Eat 2 fruits each day (1 point for each day)


When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX eating 2 veggies 
XX spending time doing something for yourself
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes per day
XX days eating 2 fruits

This challlenge runs from Friday Jan 22, 2010 to Thursday Jan 28, 2010. On Friday Jan 29, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW.


----------



## tigger813

Alright, donac! Way to go! DO you wear a pedometer all day? Mine doesn't work very well so I have only been counting my workouts! I plan on getting a new one. I still need to find my old one and fiddle around with it!

Just finished mile 8 for the day plus my EA Sports Active! Workout 7 was yesterday but as I was sick I did it today instead!

Watching CSI from last Thursday and drinking a large glass of water. I think I need to drink 2 more including this one.

Have a great night everyone! I'm planning on hitting the bed at 9 and catching up on my shows over the weekend!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Its been a BLAHH couple of days for me.  TOM making me feel fat and yucky, but I'm happy that I did not cave in and eat salty foods.  I have still got most of my flex points for the week, so while I could have done better, I think I'm doing okay.  I'm not going to weigh in until Saturday when the bloated yucky feeling should be gone.
It sounds like many have been having a rough week, but it will get better! 

Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?
cut down on the Coke zero!  I really need to get better self-discipline with that.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Need help with DS8's Health homework and this is the place to ask!!
> 
> 8 things to help yourself develop or keep a positive attitude
> 
> (Explain what you mean)



Always try to find a bright side to every situation.  There is always something positive to be said.  For example:
-its been raining for a week, but on a positive note, its good for the grass
-you broke your leg, its an opportunity to get out of shovelling the driveway for a while
Sometimes you really have to grasp to find it, but if you always try to find something you are training your mind to look for the good stuff 



CONGRATS to all who did the COW!  Thanks Dona!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Thanks for the help everyone!! DS8 got some great tips and came up with a few on his own too.


----------



## jenanderson

It is super icy in Minnesota tonight...it was my night to run.  I decided for safety sake that I would skip the run.  I almost skipped working out....but...decided to try our new Wii Game, "JUST DANCE".  OMG!  If you haven't seen this or tried this, you need to!  First of all, it is a great workout!  Second of all, you will die of laughter watching the family try to do all the dance moves!    It was so funny watching the kids, DH and I am sure that I was a wreck as well.  I am so happy we bought this because it is so much fun and a nice change of pace from the traditional exercise.  We had loads of fun and I got my exercising done with the family!


----------



## donac

tigger813 said:


> Alright, donac! Way to go! DO you wear a pedometer all day? Mine doesn't work very well so I have only been counting my workouts! I plan on getting a new one. I still need to find my old one and fiddle around with it!
> 
> Just finished mile 8 for the day plus my EA Sports Active! Workout 7 was yesterday but as I was sick I did it today instead!
> 
> Watching CSI from last Thursday and drinking a large glass of water. I think I need to drink 2 more including this one.
> 
> Have a great night everyone! I'm planning on hitting the bed at 9 and catching up on my shows over the weekend!




Yes I wear a pedometer everyday.  I have one that fits in your pocket.  I bought a new one a couple of weeks ago.  My old one kept reseting when I least expected it to.  I realy have to work at it on the weekends.

Just got back from yoga.  Whoever says you don't get muscles from yoga are crazy.  At one point she had our muscles quivering.  I just took 2 tylenols so that I don't wake up too achy tomorrow morning. 

I got a nice surprise this morning.  A friend from school was going to DW for a wedding and he had never been.  So I loaned hiim our copy of DW for Adults and THe Little Black Book of DW.  He got back to work this morning and left the books in my mailbox along with a a Mickey picture holder.  It was very nice of him.  

He described the wedding to me.  They were picked up by a bus at the WL and 3 buses went to several hotels to pick up guests and take them to the Wedding Pavilion.  He said the bride's father is a deacon so he performed the ceremony.  When the ceremony was over the fireworks started over the MK.  They then were bussed over to Epcot and cocktails were in the area in World Showcase in front of Italy by the gondolas.  While they were at cocktails Illuminations took place.  Then dinner was in the AMerican Pavilion in the rotunda.  All I could say is WOW.

Have a nice evening everyone.  I am going to relax and go to bed soon.


----------



## maiziezoe

jenanderson said:


> It is super icy in Minnesota tonight...it was my night to run.  I decided for safety sake that I would skip the run.  I almost skipped working out....but...decided to try our new Wii Game, "JUST DANCE".  OMG!  If you haven't seen this or tried this, you need to!  First of all, it is a great workout!  Second of all, you will die of laughter watching the family try to do all the dance moves!    It was so funny watching the kids, DH and I am sure that I was a wreck as well.  I am so happy we bought this because it is so much fun and a nice change of pace from the traditional exercise.  We had loads of fun and I got my exercising done with the family!



Oh my gosh... I just ordered this game yesterday!!!  Just seconds ago I got an email saying it had shipped!


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Hi Everyone,

I will be this weeks coach starting tomorrow. If anyone needs anyhting this week, feel free to PM me! I am a little technologically challenged, so i will try an do the posts right. Forgive me, if my responses look a little funny. 

By the way I am Molly and I am a huge BL fan. I am doing WW and love to do WATP dvd's and have recently taken up running. My ultimate fitness goal is to run the Disney Princess Half Marathon in 2011. I am also a teacher, so I will hop on the computer as often as I can.

I hope evryone has a great weigh in tomorrow!!!!

HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?

My goal is to run a 5k without stopping!!! Right now I can only get to a mile, but I know if I work hard at it, I will reach my goal!!!

Have a Magical Friday!!!

Molly


----------



## jenanderson

Cinderella Girl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will be this weeks coach starting tomorrow. If anyone needs anyhting this week, feel free to PM me! I am a little technologically challenged, so i will try an do the posts right. Forgive me, if my responses look a little funny.
> 
> By the way I am Molly and I am a huge BL fan. I am doing WW and love to do WATP dvd's and have recently taken up running. My ultimate fitness goal is to run the Disney Princess Half Marathon in 2011. I am also a teacher, so I will hop on the computer as often as I can.
> 
> I hope evryone has a great weigh in tomorrow!!!!
> 
> HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
> What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?
> 
> My goal is to run a 5k without stopping!!! Right now I can only get to a mile, but I know if I work hard at it, I will reach my goal!!!
> 
> Have a Magical Friday!!!
> 
> Molly



Hello Molly!

Thanks for being a coach...I have to say that this thread is what is keeping me on track and I really need that!

We have a lot in common...we are both from Minnesota, we are both teachers, we are both working on our running!    I am from the twin cities as well...this year I am teaching at a private school in Woodbury because I lost my public school job due to budget cuts last year.    There is a lot of stress in my job this year and it makes it hard to find time for everything - especially the exercising and running.  I am working on the running using the couch to 5K program and am going to sign up for a 5K around Como Lake in April!!!  The ultimate goal is the same as yours...the Princess Half Marathon in 2011!  

Looking forward to another good week!
Jen


----------



## lornak

jenanderson said:


> Hello Molly!
> 
> Thanks for being a coach...I have to say that this thread is what is keeping me on track and I really need that!
> 
> We have a lot in common...we are both from Minnesota, we are both teachers, we are both working on our running!    I am from the twin cities as well...this year I am teaching at a private school in Woodbury because I lost my public school job due to budget cuts last year.    There is a lot of stress in my job this year and it makes it hard to find time for everything - especially the exercising and running.  I am working on the running using the couch to 5K program and am going to sign up for a 5K around Como Lake in April!!!  The ultimate goal is the same as yours...the Princess Half Marathon in 2011!
> 
> Looking forward to another good week!
> Jen



Add me to the list of Minnesotan's working on running!  I am in week two of the C25K and right now my goal is to run a 5K.  That truly seems like an impossibilty to me but I am going to work the program and see what happens!


----------



## RutgersAlum

Friday QOTD:  Fitness goal 2010?  To get back to running 5ks.  Well, not running, jogging, really,  but getting from Start line to Finish line is what counts.
Peace,
Michele/Rutgers


----------



## tea pot

*pjlla*
_"You are back here with us and that is what is important today. No matter what the scale says tomorrow, you are here with us to get back on track, right?? It's only a number and it can and it will change. We are here to help if you need it! "_

Thanks so much for the encouraging words...
Next week I need to stay close and visit this thread at least daily
I also would like to try to do this weeks COW

Dusting off and getting back on track.. thanks again


----------



## ladytink75

Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?

Is instead of snacking on candy I can snack on carrots...


----------



## ladytink75

Cinderella Girl said:


> My ultimate fitness goal is to run the Disney Princess Half Marathon in 2011.



Cinderella Girl... I have the same goal as you to run the DPHM in 2011... I have not ran since I had knee surgery 8 years ago so me trying to do this is going to be very hard for me but I am determined to run that marathon... I just started to train this year... I am no where near the pace mark that we have to be at but I do plan to be at that pace by year's end... Over here where I live at our gym just started a marathon club so I will be joining that to get the training I need for the DPHM... enjoy your training and maybe we can met up during that time and enjoy doing that marathon together.


----------



## ladytink75

FRIDAY'S QOTD:
What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?

My fitness goal for the year to get to the 16 min. pace per mile that I need to be at to run the DPHM in 2011


----------



## lmhall2000

What's one change..

Eating on the go, no more Chik-Fil-A Combo's, I get chicken salad in a cup and a side salad...YEAH and I did not eat one of my daughters' fries!!

Fitness Goal 2010...

Walking 20+ miles every week with upper arm exercises, as I lose 20 pound increments, add a variant to that (swimming, tennis, running with the horses etc.) the key is making 90 minutes of physical activity a must in every day....

Super kudos to all those ladies giving encouragment!! I wish I had the time to chime in more, I get about 10 minutes of computer time a day and it takes me 9 minutes to go through all my emails!! 


Tara


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I haven't posted in the last week, but I've been keeping up on the thread.  I really want to thank everyone who has posted and Eeyores Butterfly for the thought provoking questions.  Between a weekend away from home and an extremely busy work week, I just never had the chance to actually respond to anyone, but I was thinking of all of you and I gave a lot of thought to what my own answers would have been.

Last weekend we were at the family cabin and we had snow!    I was feeling so very proud of myself of doing my C25K walk/run when snowflakes were falling until I started reading some of the posts of people needing to put on special shoes to get out on the ice to do their walks/runs.     You know, us California types get excited about all sorts of inclement weather.  After that it was pretty anti-climatic when I did my walk/run in the rain.

Since it's "tomorrow" in two time zones and will be "tomorrow" for me in 30 minutes (I know, I know, I should get to bed!), I'll just jump back in with tomorrow's question.

What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?  I have two fitness goals for 2010.  My short term goal is to finish the Couch to 5K program (I'm just finishing up week 2) and run a 5K sometime in March.  After that, I want to build up my miles and prep for doing the Disneyland Half Marathon.  When we went to DLR in December, my deal with DH was that we would get APs if I work towards doing the Half in September so we can go back again.  He's planning on running with me.  He's in MUCH better shape than me, but he hasn't been doing much running, so part of me is hoping that my 5-day a week routine will let me keep up or even pass him when we do that 5K.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Fitness goal is to finally reach my goal weight! I'm doing well though I do have my set backs now and then. I also would love to run in a 5K by the end of the year or maybe next year sometime!

Anyone up for a last chance workout?

I was asleep before 10 last night and got up at 5:10 to do the 3 mile WATP! Now I am helping DD1 study for her spelling test. I still have one more workout, The BL Last Chance Workout to do before my weigh in this morning. I am happy to say that I do have a loss this week but will know how much after Jillian kicks my butt at 7:30!

Going to do some things around the house and then head over to work. No clients scheduled until 5 this evening but you never know!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## my3princes

I finally broke 140...by .2 of a lb  I'll take it.  Bye Bye 140  hello new me.

QOTD:  My fitness goal for 2010 is to reach my goal and stay there.  To do that I need to exercise and exercise is my nemisis.  That being said, I am not in bad shape.  I worked at a gym so I had personal trainer evals and they were impressed with my fitness level at my age.

Kitchensinkguy's answer to QOTD:  To trick the scale into thinking he's not fat   And tricking the Wii Fit into calling him overweight instead of obese.  Dh has a very muscular build so he will never be anything less than overweight.  He had a loss this week too


----------



## AlreadyexcitedGrammy

WI - okay - stayed the same as last week BUT during the week I saw a major UP number so I am thrilled to be back to my last Friday WI number.

This weekend I will STICK to the plan - the weekends DO MATTER if I want to get on with losing!

have a mini-goal of 7 lbs in 3 weeks (that is very aggressive for me!)- ohMom reminded me that would be enough to fit into some jeans I can't fit into today!

QOTD - would like to get back to walking a 15 min mile


----------



## pjlla

beansf said:


> I have not done very well this week with my eating. I just lost control of it. I expect to see a gain tomorrow. I ate a bunch of candy at my desk yesterday. Not the healthiest choice. Sometimes, I just dont give a cr*p. I am hoping my poor weigh-in tomorrow will scare me straight. In any case, I just wanted to give a shout out to anyone out there that might be struggling. You are not alone. I am having a difficult time, too!
> 
> Today is a new day and I am going to try to do better today.



Sorry about the tough week.  I've had an overwhelming case of the munchies myself this week and unfortunately, there was stuff about to munch on.  DD and I ate an entire container of dried fruit in three days!  And I'm sad to say I didn't measure a bit of it.  I just kept dipping in and taking little nibbles.  I tried to count them, but I'm sure I didn't do a good job of it.  

You are right though... TODAY is a NEW day!  Back on track, back on plan, back to exercise and eating right!



tea pot said:


> *pjlla*
> _"You are back here with us and that is what is important today. No matter what the scale says tomorrow, you are here with us to get back on track, right?? It's only a number and it can and it will change. We are here to help if you need it! "_
> 
> Thanks so much for the encouraging words...
> Next week I need to stay close and visit this thread at least daily
> I also would like to try to do this weeks COW
> 
> Dusting off and getting back on track.. thanks again



Happy to have you here with us and back on track.  Just take it one day at a time.  



ladytink75 said:


> Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?
> 
> Is instead of snacking on candy I can snack on carrots...



While I commend you on this super healthy swap, I just wonder how realistic it is.  Are you really satisfied with carrots when you are craving candy?  If so, GREAT!  But if you are craving sweets then maybe fruit would be a better choice.  It is great to make healthy choices, but make sure that they are sustainable choices.


Morning all!  I've got to "talk" quickly and dash off to work.  I am a "samer" this week, but I'm not shocked.  I did quite a bit of nibbling here and there and I'm sure I didn't count it all properly.  Plus I didn't make it to the Y even once, and my Y workouts are usually really long, so I only had short workouts this week.... but I did workout every day at least.  

HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?

Honestly I haven't thought about it that much.  The quick answer will be "to improve my 5K time".  I haven't given much thought to running more than 4 or 5 miles, but maybe I should.

Well.... I've got to dash.  Happy Friday everyone!.............P


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?

My only goal is to make time for myself every day.   I would love to walk/wog the 5K but I am going to have to work on getting back to a 15 min mile.   Right now I am at about 18 min.


----------



## NCRedding

I'm back from Disney World and I brought a couple of pounds with me.  As we've all said, today is a new day, so I'm ready to get started.

QOTD:  My fitness goal this year:  When I go to the doctor in August for my annual check-up, I want to be able to tell the doctor that I exercise 45 minutes per day, 5 days a week.


----------



## wezee

Ok, time to face the music. I gained 1 lb this week.  It doesn't surprise me since I gained several pounds last weekend. I really stepped up my workouts this week and I know from past experience, that can cause my scale to be rather fickle.  Not too bummed tho...since I lost 1/2in in my waist....so I know the weight loss will follow. I learned a long time ago, (at least with me) when I up my exercise, the scales tend to plateau, but the inches come off. So everyone, make sure you write down your measurements and check them weekly. You may be surprised.
DH and I leave for WDW on March 16th and I am bound and determined to hit my goal by then.  
Now, if I can just get control over my weekends, so I don't start the week behind the eight ball.


----------



## tigger813

Down 1.4 for the week!!!!

And I got my 20 pound CLIPPIE back!!!!!

I've down the 2 and 3 mile WATP workouts this morning. Couldn't take the Last Chance Workout this morning. The 3 mile WATP was hard enough but I worked through it!

Have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

wezee said:


> Ok, time to face the music. I gained 1 lb this week.  It doesn't surprise me since I gained several pounds last weekend. I really stepped up my workouts this week and I know from past experience, that can cause my scale to be rather fickle.  Not too bummed tho...since I lost 1/2in in my waist....so I know the weight loss will follow. I learned a long time ago, (at least with me) when I up my exercise, the scales tend to plateau, but the inches come off. So everyone, make sure you write down your measurements and check them weekly. You may be surprised.
> DH and I leave for WDW on March 16th and I am bound and determined to hit my goal by then.
> Now, if I can just get control over my weekends, so I don't start the week behind the eight ball.



Weekends are my loss of control times also! I'm going to kick up my workouts this weekend and watch my calories more! I will treat myself for a job well done but don't want to play catch up next week!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thank you Eeyores Butterfly for coaching last week.    And a big thank you to this week's coach Cinderella Girl!  

Please be sure to PM those COW numbers to donac and those weight numbers to LuvBaloo today.  Good luck!  And remember that if you see a number that you don't like, don't despair, just get back on track right away!  

HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?

My fitness goal is to walk 10,000 steps a day, each and every day.  

Welcome back, NCRedding!  Don't worry about those little souvenirs you picked up.  I'm sure they'll be gone in no time.  

I'm happy with my 2 lb loss today -- that makes 8 for the challenge.  I'm not setting the world on fire but I am steadily losing and that is my goal.  And I'm really happy because for the first time ever I have a 20 lb clippie!  It's about time!  So that is good incentive to keep that little puppy until it's time for my 25 lb clippie.  

Have a great OP day all!


----------



## PeterPan09

HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?

My first goal is to finish the Couch to 5K program-Week 1 is in the books so I've gotten off to a good start.

Secondly, I want to run every 5k at WDW this year, starting with ESPN on 2/28 and ending with the 5k on Marathon weekend in 2011.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Fitness goal for 2010*
To just be somewhat fit. I'm not a runner so I don't really have a C35K goal.


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi, I'm back on.  I'm going to do two week weigh-ins.  

Can someone add me please?  I've already PMed Ms. Shannon.

Hi everyone ,

My name is Lisa - tough one to figure out I know.  

I'm 42.  Lost a lot of weight but it's been very slow - years.   I've lost it mainly through exercise.  Eating - I eat only what I love but I try to eat consciously.  Some of my weight came off with merely looking at emotional issues in my life.  

 I've decided in my head that I will be at goal in October/November of this year.  Just a mental decision I've made - so there universe.  Take that!    Most of my weight loss has been when it comes - it comes.  I'm changing that this year.  

I struggle with the scale. Ie.  neurotic.   I lost the first half of my weight off scale but that doesn't seem to be working the same as it did when I was younger and I've struggled to accept that.  

I also struggle with being bigger.  Ie. most overweight people think they're bigger/big boned.  I really am.  And I've longed to be a smaller girl and that's never going to happen.  However, this year I've accepted this is me and I'm always going to read bigger than I look on the scale and I need to let it go.
QOTD:

Fitness goals -

I would like to give spinning a try.  I exercise so much on my own - mainly heavy intervals that I think I should give group a try.  


*Tia - I'm very happy to see you here.  *


----------



## debf

Friday QOTD:What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?

I have a couple,but the most important for me is to stick to an exercise routine. I have been walking/running every day on my treadmill. My total loss so far is only 4.6 lbs. The weight just does not come off as easy as it used to. But, I refuse to give up. I want to get back down to 140 and I know I can do it. I'm also doing weight watchers so that keeps my eating under control because I write down everything I eat to keep track of my points.


----------



## corinnak

1/21 Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?

Like Maria, I already feel like I've swapped a lot and am not sure where further changes would go.  Here are a couple of favorites:

94% FF popcorn with 1t olive oil - I know, seems silly to add fat to low fat popcorn, but I find it a delicious way to incorporate a healthy oil in place of butter.  Or whatever oil they put in the regular popcorn.

Fat Free Plain Greek Yogurt with stevia and vanilla extract.  Mix in frozen blueberries and it gets thick like ice cream.  For an extra treat, add some nuts, kashi golean crunch or a few dark chocolate chips.

1/22 Friday QOTD: What is a fitness goal you have for 2010? 


I want to run back-to-back half marathons in June.

I want to do an unassisted pull up.

I want to run another sub-30 minute 5K in a chip timed race.  How much under?  Up for grabs!


----------



## jennz

just got caught up from yesterday...still feeling ugh but am planning a slow walk on the treadmill while I watch a trashy reality show.  

I'm up this week in weight but ate Chinese last night so am not worried - next week will be a big loss!  (lol I'm like Red on BL!)

Fitness goal...I haven't really thought about that, but I'd have to join in w/the c25k people.  I want to run a 5k - totally run it.  That goal really scares me, I don't know if I can do it, I'm afraid of pain! lol  But now it's out there...


----------



## TammyNC

I had another maintain this week. I know what I need to do to have a loss so don't know why it is so hard. I am focused today on making this a better week so that I can see a loss next week.

My fitness goal for the year would be to just get back to consistent walking at the track and work towards the purchase of a treadmill.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## tmfranlk

lornak said:


> I had a little victory yesterday and I wanted to share it---this is probably the only place anyone would care!!



That's great! I think it's really all of the little victories that carry us through to the end. Way to go!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Maybe you could put stuff up that reminds you of your commitment. For instance, if you have photos from a time you were at your goal weight. Or maybe some kind of keychain or something you can carry with you to remind you.



Thanks! That's a great idea. I'll see what I can come up with today. 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?



Oh, that's a tough one. Over the last 7 years (read: since I met my DH and he taught me the wonders of whole wheat, no trans fats, limited corn syrups, etc) I've made a lot of healthy swaps. Now, I eat mostly heathlier type items, just not always the right portions. My downfall is still the sweets, though, even though the are getting better. I'll have to put some thought to substitutes I can make there.



redwalker said:


> A healthy sway I would like to share with all of you who love taco night.  I swapped out sour cream for PLAIN GREEK YOGURT!  It is creamy, it has the right texture, tastes great with taco fixings....give it a try.



Oooo, we'll have to try that! I did the plain yogurt subsitute for awhile, but the texture was just off and it was too runny. 



donac said:


> Yes I wear a pedometer everyday.  I have one that fits in your pocket.  I bought a new one a couple of weeks ago.  My old one kept reseting when I least expected it to.  I realy have to work at it on the weekends.



Where did you find the back pocket one? I am always knocking my waistband ones off picking up kids, etc. That sounds perfect for me.



Cinderella Girl said:


> HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
> What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?
> 
> To incorporate exercise into my everyday life, not just as a weight loss technique.





lisaviolet said:


> *Tia - I'm very happy to see you here.  *



HI!!!! When I joing back in I thought about you and wondered how you were doing. I'm glad to see you here again as well! I've just about undone the "damage" done by my 18 month hiatus (which luckily wasn't too bad, I've learned somethings I guess!) and am ready to move forward.


----------



## tmfranlk

Today was definitely a good report! I've killed off over half of what I found in my 18 month (or was it longer?) hiatus and raced past the 200 mark. 

Just what I needed this week!


----------



## pgumiela

Friday QOTD:What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?

My biggest fitness goal is to get to where I don't have to drag myself off of the couch or computer to get some exercise, and maybe want to get out and exercise.  I have a Y membership that I consider more of a monthly donatation, so my goal it to use my Y memebership and get moving more.


----------



## carmiedog

3.6 pounds and 1 week to go for January goal! Unfortunately, I'll be a cranky bloated cow by the end of next week. NO FAIR!


Friday QOTD:What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?
Mine's simple. I have a heart issue so I want to exercise regularly (that means not stopping after I hit goal weight!) so I can be and stay healthy as long as possible. I'll eventually have surgery and I want the best odds possible.


----------



## my3princes

tmfranlk said:


> Today was definitely a good report! I've killed off over half of what I found in my 18 month (or was it longer?) hiatus and raced past the 200 mark.
> 
> Just what I needed this week!



Way to go Tia.  Keep up the good work


----------



## tea pot

Good Friday Morning Everyone 

Congrats and Well done to all of you especially those who seen a loss on the scale today. 
 Great Job to all of you exercising and staying on program each day  

 Still reading back and feeling truly in awe of this group

My update is a repeat of my personal history of ONE BIG STEP FORWARD  week 1 6lb loss and TWO STEPS BACK week 2 up 1 lb and now week 3 up 3lbs
net loss of 2 lbs over 3 weeks.
This is how it goes:
Week 1 Big running start out of the gate.....journal, water, start to exercise. shop smart, plan meals.= success
Week 2 Slowing down miss a few days of journal writing, water, only a couple days of exercise. = small gain
Week 3 Discouraged the ANTS Begin....  Automatic Negative Thoughts..."See you'll never do this "   "You never follow through"   "How can you be successful in every other area of your life but this ".. off program, no exercise, etc. = larger gain
Week 4 This is Quit Week

Wow does this look awful... to see this pattern actually written down.
I'm at a Personal History Crossroad If I can snap out of this and move forward then maybe I can really do it this time.
I'm realizing that my problem is that I just don't believe that I can do it. 
I need to refocus Baby Steps and One Day at a Time
 Sounds so simple but So Hard to do

I have to replace those ANTS with Fish 
I need to keep on swimming.

I'm so grateful to have the thread to come to!  You just may make the difference and help me change this self destructive pattern.
Thanks for listening


----------



## happysmyly

I am so excited today--had another week of loss--and this time I'm down to 1/2 lb lower than I've been in the past 4 1/2 years!!!

Thank you for introducing me to sparkpeople--I have committed to being there everyday--writing down everything that I eat and I know that has been the biggest difference for me--it does the math for me and I love that 

Thank you for sharing about WATP--the workout that I, being fairly uncoordinated and clumsy, can do!  

Thank you for being a place for me to report and to read of your successes and harder times--it's good to come here and read throughout the day--you're a great group of people and I thank you for being here


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Yay this is usually my fall of the wagon week and a I managed a loss of 1.5 not to bad.    I walked every day for 7 days another huge step for me.  I am so happy to have this thread and just want to thank everyone for helping me stick with it.

On a side note we had a tornado in our neighborhood this morning.   I have never seen one before.   Apparantly they do occur here in FL.   I cant believe the amount of damage I saw on my walk from a 15 min storm.  It was just crazy.  30ft Palm trees laying in the street.  Fences blown down.   Patio furniture in the lake.   Just WOW.  Luckily my block was spared this occured on the other side of the lake by the golfcourse where the million dollar homes are located.  My side of the lake is middle class and most could not afford to fix that extent of damage.   I am just thankful we did not get hit.


----------



## princessbride6205

Down 1 pound this week. I was hoping for a little more since I got in a lot of great workouts this week, but I'm not really disappointed. I did have an NSV today - I fit into a pair of pants that I haven't worn in 5 years. 

Tomorrow morning we're on our way to see the Mouse! It doesn't feel real yet, though. Maybe it's because we haven't planned anything our first two days. Usually I've at least picked out a park for Day 1. I'm struggling between planning things and going with the flow - not knowing what DD will feel up for. 

*FRIDAY'S QOTD: What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?* 
Complete two 5k races and one longer race - hopefully a 10k this spring or summer. Train for a half marathon. I believe I'll be capable of finishing a half in 2010, but I may not get in an actual race until the Disney half in Jan 2011. I'll be doing my first 5k race in March or April.


----------



## sahbushka

Bummed today...even after working out 5 times last week and eating within the ww program I still managed to gain .6...I know it is only about a half a pound but with how much I worked out it should have been a loss...Grrrrr. I have only lost 1.4 lbs total in the past 3 weeks and had hoped to be down 6 by now! Anyway I will continue to work out and WW challenged us to up our normal work outs by 10 minutes per day so that is the plan.

HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?

My goal is to continue to go to the gym at least 3 times every week (except vacation weeks where I am out of town) for the whole year.  So far so good...I went 3 days the first week and 4 days the second week and 5 days the 3rd week.

SarahMay


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Happy Friday Everyone,

I hope everyone is having a great day! I am in teacher workshops all day, so I will only bebale to check once in a while.

First off, CONGRATS TO ALL THE LOSERS THIS WEEK!!!

I am really enjoying everyone's fitness goals. I know we are all capable of achieving them!!!!
Remeber when you are tired, frustrated, or want to give up, YOU CAN DO IT!!
JUST GO ONE MORE MILE, ONE MORE STEP!!!!!

Well, I am off to another workshop, so fun.

I will be back later to check!
Have a Fantastic Friday!!!!
Molly


----------



## beansf

First off - Teapot - I feel you. I have a similar pattern going on over here. Hang in there with me!!


I gained most of the weight back I lost in weeks one and two. Boo. I had it coming, though. I know I have to live with my consequences. I feel like the storm has passed though. I think my head is back where it needs to be. *I am ready to be back on plan. *

Weightloss is not a success-only journey (at least not for me!!) But it is what you do in the long-term that counts...(somebody stop me, I am full of these)


----------



## DisFam95

Congrats to the losers!!! And to those struggling   hang in there and DON'T GIVE UP!!!


Well despite many obstacles of dining out I managed to lose 2.6lbs and got into a new number bracket (down to 177.8 )

There are just so many challanges to deal with lately.  I've had so many 'going out' events..birthdays, concert and dinner out, and more.

Went to Pei Wei last night and really did not care about what I ate.  I had the Mogolian beef (not fried so could be worse right).  Had 1/2 a beer before the concert (Eddie Izzard - so funny )

Today should be a good day but family is coming tomorrow and we're ordering chinese .  I have no idea what to order.

Good luck and here's to another week!


----------



## Rose&Mike

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> On a side note we had a tornado in our neighborhood this morning.   I have never seen one before.   Apparantly they do occur here in FL.   I cant believe the amount of damage I saw on my walk from a 15 min storm.  It was just crazy.  30ft Palm trees laying in the street.  Fences blown down.   Patio furniture in the lake.   Just WOW.  Luckily my block was spared this occured on the other side of the lake by the golfcourse where the million dollar homes are located.  My side of the lake is middle class and most could not afford to fix that extent of damage.   I am just thankful we did not get hit.



Glad the tornado missed you. Tornadoes terrify me. We have lived all over the country, and now live in a tornado prone area, and it's really scary sometimes. Hope everyone in your neighborhood is safe.

I am having a really sad day, and having a hard time keeping from giving into a binge. I've already done 45 min on the elliptical and it didn't help. I want chips, soda and chocolate. *Why do I continue to think that will make me feel less sad?* I know it won't change any of the circumstances. Ok, so no binge. I'm off today, so I think I'm just going to take a nap. DH and I are supposed to go to a movie tonight, and in the past when I'm having a day like this, we would end up not going and I would have been cranky all evening. So I am committing to no binge, a nap, cooking dinner and going to a movie tonight. Thanks for listening.


----------



## lecach

I gained .2 so not terrible but not great. I had my monthly visitor this week which always makes me super hungry. Plus I took DS to eat at his favorite restaurant last night - Golden Corral. I really tried to control what I ate but even making healthy choices there is still more calories than I needed. Oh well, next week will be better!


----------



## beansf

Rose&Mike said:


> I am having a really sad day, and having a hard time keeping from giving into a binge. I've already done 45 min on the elliptical and it didn't help. I want chips, soda and chocolate. *Why do I continue to think that will make me feel less sad?*.



I am sorry you are having a sad day!!

I have a tendency to turn to food during "down" times too. I think it is a combination of two things:

1) It is a distraction. It gets your mind off of your troubles (only temporary, though).

2) I read the other day that chemically, you get a dopamine burst when you eat sweets and stuff. SO, it seems this is why the pull is so strong to turn to food for comfort.

I am trying to find other methods, but I know it is hard, especially when food has been your "go to guy" ever since you were a kid.


----------



## ohMom

((hugs)) Rose&Mike.....you are strong for posting that and not giving in...hang strong you can do it!

maintain for me this week...cyber high fives to the LOSERS!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I stayed OP for the third week and lost another two pounds.    I am crediting my new journaling habit with the results I've been seeing so far.  I'm logging every bite I eat and it's really making a difference for me.  One thing that I was telling DH this morning is that logging calories really helps me figure out what's going on.  In the past, if I was trying to lose weight without doing Weight Watchers, I would just try to watch what I ate in terms of healthier foods and portion sizes.  With that method I found that sometimes I would lose and sometimes I would maintain or even gain and I didn't have any sense of rhyme or reason to it.  With counting calories, I've noticed that there are some days when I have a bunch of unused calories at the end of the day, but feel like I ate plenty.  And, yesterday, when I ate healthy choices for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, I used up all my calories.  So, while I may THINK I have a good handle on what I can eat in a day and lose weight, apparently I don't.  This logging is keeping me so honest.  

I started using the same logging method last year, too (the Lose It iPhone app).  I liked it then, as well, but after two weeks my phone went through the washer in a pair of jeans and "pffft" went the phone.  I got a new one eventually, but had long since lost the motivation to log.  This time I'm still going, but I am basically still re-losing the weight I had lost around this time last year and then put back on over the last nine months.

I came up with an analogy for this yo-yo part of my weight loss.  Sometimes there's a book I really, really want to read, but life gets in the way of letting me sit down and get really into it.  Maybe I read the preface and then time goes by.  Next time I try to read it, I re-read the preface and maybe start chapter one, and again life gets in the way.  I start to get frustrated and the book sits on the shelf gathering dust.  Finally, I pick it up, read the preface and first chapter AGAIN because I can't remember the details from before.  That's kind of what this weight loss feels like.  Right now I'm trying to finish the "preface" --i.e., the weight I lost last year.  Once I get that off (about 3 more pounds to go), I can start working on Chapter One again (that's the six pounds or so that I got down to a couple of years ago).  Since I'm an avid reader, this analogy is really working for me and I'm super gungho to punch through the preface this time and then power through that first chapter.   Yes, there's a bunch of chapters to go, but I'm really only worried about taking them one at a time right now (though thinking about the ending now and then is fun, too).


----------



## seashell724

QOTD:

For 2010 I have a few fitness goals:
1. Lose a certain amount of weight by spring.
2. Maintain that weight!!!
3. Be able to up my running pace 
4. Make healthy eating choices
5. Really be able to see the abs I am working hard for!
6. Not give up if I have a little slip.


----------



## heatherlynn444

I had another week of loss too. It's great to ahve a support group!


----------



## lovedvc

I lost .9 on my scale, but 1.4 at weight watchers this morning.  I guess my scale is off, but that's okay.  I'm using my at home weight for BL9.  I know my home scale tends to get a little screwy sometimes.  I'm okay with the .9 loss, I had 2 big losses the last 2 weeks.  A pound a week is 52 lbs a year.  Tonight I have a fundraiser and of course there will be dinner and drinks.  DH has to work so I will be going alone, but meeting friends there, so that takes care of whether I will drink or not, NOT.  I'm going to start the evening off with a full plate of salad since it is a buffet and then I will pick wisely.  I'm not gonna screw this up.  Three years a go I lost 50 lbs and gained 27 back, I have all ready taken 9 off, so 18 to go.  I will get there it will just take time.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

bought a new pedometer today, the kind that goes in your pocket. So far it seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Nicholfamily5

I lost 1.8 lbs this week, which thrills me! Two weeks in a row of measurable loss makes me so happy.

FRIDAY'S QOTD: What is a fitness goal you have for 2010? 
I am going to start the C25K once the weather behaves, and my big goal is running the wine Dine and Dash in October.


----------



## Nicholfamily5

beansf said:


> I am sorry you are having a sad day!!
> 
> I have a tendency to turn to food during "down" times too. I think it is a combination of two things:
> 
> 1) It is a distraction. It gets your mind off of your troubles (only temporary, though).
> 
> 2) I read the other day that chemically, you get a dopamine burst when you eat sweets and stuff. SO, it seems this is why the pull is so strong to turn to food for comfort.
> 
> I am trying to find other methods, but I know it is hard, especially when food has been your "go to guy" ever since you were a kid.



Its true that sweets can release that dopamine surge making you feel good, which is why it is sooooo hard for me to resist sweets when I am having an off day. I've found a  few things that seem to help me, so I'll share them in case they help someone else too!

I limit myself to a sweet that isn't bad for me, and yet it is one that satisfies my cravings. I buy unsweetened applesauce in individual containers. If I am really needing icky sweet, I'll stir in a teaspoon of agave nectar or honey. I eat it slowly and deliberately, and when I am done scraping every last drop, I am satisfied. I've tried it with those tiny candy bars, but the only time that works for me is if I only have one handy, and I savor it, then brush my teeth IMMEDIATELY afterward. 

Perhaps the same could work with those yummy flavored yogurts, some of those are just divine.


----------



## my3princes

lovedvc said:


> I lost .9 on my scale, but 1.4 at weight watchers this morning.  I guess my scale is off, but that's okay.  I'm using my at home weight for BL9.  I know my home scale tends to get a little screwy sometimes.  I'm okay with the .9 loss, I had 2 big losses the last 2 weeks.  A pound a week is 52 lbs a year.  Tonight I have a fundraiser and of course there will be dinner and drinks.  DH has to work so I will be going alone, but meeting friends there, so that takes care of whether I will drink or not, NOT.  I'm going to start the evening off with a full plate of salad since it is a buffet and then I will pick wisely.  I'm not gonna screw this up.  Three years a go I lost 50 lbs and gained 27 back, I have all ready taken 9 off, so 18 to go.  I will get there it will just take time.



I work at a Restaurant with a salad bar.  Beware that salad bars can often be worse than ordering a meal.  Try to stick to fresh veggies rather than adding in all the goodies that are bound to be abundant on the salad bar.  Also beware of the dressing.  Prehaps take a preportioned container of your favorite light dressing with you.  You definitely can do this...you go girl


----------



## maiziezoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yay this is usually my fall of the wagon week and a I managed a loss of 1.5 not to bad.    I walked every day for 7 days another huge step for me.  I am so happy to have this thread and just want to thank everyone for helping me stick with it.
> 
> On a side note we had a tornado in our neighborhood this morning.   I have never seen one before.   Apparantly they do occur here in FL.   I cant believe the amount of damage I saw on my walk from a 15 min storm.  It was just crazy.  30ft Palm trees laying in the street.  Fences blown down.   Patio furniture in the lake.   Just WOW.  Luckily my block was spared this occured on the other side of the lake by the golfcourse where the million dollar homes are located.  My side of the lake is middle class and most could not afford to fix that extent of damage.   I am just thankful we did not get hit.



I'm glad you're okay and that you didn't have any damage. 

When I was about 6 I saw a tornado pass through a field in our backyard. I've been fascinated ever since.


----------



## maiziezoe

I'm feeling great today! Lost another 3 pounds this week. I'm so psyched. I'm so happy with the choices I've made and even though I am probably driving my family crazy with my "lifestyle change" talk, I am thrilled at how well I've done. Yesterday I ate ALL my WW points. It was a first for me. I'm usually 12-ish points below. I was sad to see my 71 activity points go away unused.

*HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
What is a fitness goal you have for 2010? *

My first goal is to work out at least 5 days a week. So far I have been doing great. I haven't missed a day of working out in 20 days. 

Second goal is to run a 5k with my dad at the end of July. My dad and I have never had anything in common... this morning my mom told me that my dad is looking forward to running with me. He is "excited" (my dad never gets excited about anything! LOL)


----------



## donac

HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
What is a fitness goal you have for 2010? 

I am hoping to make sure that I walk at least 10000 steps a day or more.  When I am doing that consistently then I will add to that.


----------



## jennz

Rose&Mike said:


> I am having a really sad day, and having a hard time keeping from giving into a binge. I've already done 45 min on the elliptical and it didn't help. I want chips, soda and chocolate. *Why do I continue to think that will make me feel less sad?* I know it won't change any of the circumstances. Ok, so no binge. I'm off today, so I think I'm just going to take a nap. DH and I are supposed to go to a movie tonight, and in the past when I'm having a day like this, we would end up not going and I would have been cranky all evening. So I am committing to no binge, a nap, cooking dinner and going to a movie tonight. Thanks for listening.



  That sounds like a great plan!  The nap will help you stay out of the kitchen, dinner will keep you away from the popcorn (hopefully!) and the movie will redirect your mood!  What are you going to see?



maiziezoe said:


> I'm feeling great today! Lost another 3 pounds this week. I'm so psyched. I'm so happy with the choices I've made and even though I am probably driving my family crazy with my "lifestyle change" talk, I am thrilled at how well I've done. Yesterday I ate ALL my WW points. It was a first for me. I'm usually 12-ish points below. I was sad to see my 71 activity points go away unused.
> 
> *HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
> What is a fitness goal you have for 2010? *
> 
> My first goal is to work out at least 5 days a week. So far I have been doing great. I haven't missed a day of working out in 20 days.
> 
> Second goal is to run a 5k with my dad at the end of July. My dad and I have never had anything in common... this morning my mom told me that my dad is looking forward to running with me. He is "excited" (my dad never gets excited about anything! LOL)



You are awesome!    What is your "lifestyle change talk?"  You'll be needing a new shirt in an L soon!  How very fun to run a 5k with your dad!  Where is it?


----------



## Cinderella Girl

lisaviolet said:


> Hi, I'm back on.  I'm going to do two week weigh-ins.
> 
> Can someone add me please?  I've already PMed Ms. Shannon.
> 
> Hi everyone ,
> 
> My name is Lisa - tough one to figure out I know.
> 
> I'm 42.  Lost a lot of weight but it's been very slow - years.   I've lost it mainly through exercise.  Eating - I eat only what I love but I try to eat consciously.  Some of my weight came off with merely looking at emotional issues in my life.
> 
> I've decided in my head that I will be at goal in October/November of this year.  Just a mental decision I've made - so there universe.  Take that!    Most of my weight loss has been when it comes - it comes.  I'm changing that this year.
> 
> I struggle with the scale. Ie.  neurotic.   I lost the first half of my weight off scale but that doesn't seem to be working the same as it did when I was younger and I've struggled to accept that.
> 
> I also struggle with being bigger.  Ie. most overweight people think they're bigger/big boned.  I really am.  And I've longed to be a smaller girl and that's never going to happen.  However, this year I've accepted this is me and I'm always going to read bigger than I look on the scale and I need to let it go.
> QOTD:
> 
> Fitness goals -
> 
> I would like to give spinning a try.  I exercise so much on my own - mainly heavy intervals that I think I should give group a try.
> 
> 
> *Tia - I'm very happy to see you here.  *



WELCOME BACK LISA!!!!

Spinning is alot of fun!! I tried it for the first time last year and now try an get in one class a week.
Molly


----------



## princessbride6205

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I stayed OP for the third week and lost another two pounds.    I am crediting my new journaling habit with the results I've been seeing so far.  I'm logging every bite I eat and it's really making a difference for me.  One thing that I was telling DH this morning is that logging calories really helps me figure out what's going on.  In the past, if I was trying to lose weight without doing Weight Watchers, I would just try to watch what I ate in terms of healthier foods and portion sizes.  With that method I found that sometimes I would lose and sometimes I would maintain or even gain and I didn't have any sense of rhyme or reason to it.  With counting calories, I've noticed that there are some days when I have a bunch of unused calories at the end of the day, but feel like I ate plenty.  And, yesterday, when I ate healthy choices for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, I used up all my calories.  So, while I may THINK I have a good handle on what I can eat in a day and lose weight, apparently I don't.  This logging is keeping me so honest.
> 
> I started using the same logging method last year, too (the Lose It iPhone app).  I liked it then, as well, but after two weeks my phone went through the washer in a pair of jeans and "pffft" went the phone.  I got a new one eventually, but had long since lost the motivation to log.  This time I'm still going, but I am basically still re-losing the weight I had lost around this time last year and then put back on over the last nine months.
> 
> I came up with an analogy for this yo-yo part of my weight loss.  Sometimes there's a book I really, really want to read, but life gets in the way of letting me sit down and get really into it.  Maybe I read the preface and then time goes by.  Next time I try to read it, I re-read the preface and maybe start chapter one, and again life gets in the way.  I start to get frustrated and the book sits on the shelf gathering dust.  Finally, I pick it up, read the preface and first chapter AGAIN because I can't remember the details from before.  That's kind of what this weight loss feels like.  Right now I'm trying to finish the "preface" --i.e., the weight I lost last year.  Once I get that off (about 3 more pounds to go), I can start working on Chapter One again (that's the six pounds or so that I got down to a couple of years ago).  Since I'm an avid reader, this analogy is really working for me and I'm super gungho to punch through the preface this time and then power through that first chapter.   Yes, there's a bunch of chapters to go, but I'm really only worried about taking them one at a time right now (though thinking about the ending now and then is fun, too).


The book analogy is great! And it's not just pounds, this time you've got a headstart because you know more about healthy eating than before.
Like you, journaling really clued me in what was going on with my eating and weight. January 2009 was when I decided to lose weight - I did my best to eat right and I exercised 5-6 times a week. In 4 months, I had only lost about 2 pounds. I had resisted logging my food/calories, but finally did via Daily Plate (now Livestrong.com). At the same time, I joined the Biggest Loser summer challenge (BL7?) here. Those two things made the most amazing difference! I'm at the point where I don't actually log calories anymore - I've learned what I can eat and maintain or lose. Though, I think I may have to start journaling again to get rid of these last pesky 3 pounds!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> bought a new pedometer today, the kind that goes in your pocket. So far it seems pretty accurate.


I got a pedometer for Christmas. I'm enjoying it so far. It's neat to see how far I walk in an average day and to try and increase my steps. I can't wait to use it at Disney (starting tomorrow!) to see how much we're walking.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join in?  I'm trying to get ready for the Princess 5K in March (first time I've ever done anything like this!) and lose weight.  Ultimately I'd like to lose 70 - 100 pounds, but right now I'm just trying to focus on losing the first 20. 



Nicholfamily5 said:


> FRIDAY'S QOTD: What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?


As I mentioned above, my goal is to run the Princess 5K and lose weight. I'd also like to complete a half marathon before the end of the year.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

maiziezoe said:


> I'm feeling great today! Lost another 3 pounds this week. I'm so psyched. I'm so happy with the choices I've made and even though I am probably driving my family crazy with my "lifestyle change" talk, I am thrilled at how well I've done. Yesterday I ate ALL my WW points. It was a first for me. I'm usually 12-ish points below. I was sad to see my 71 activity points go away unused.
> 
> *HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
> What is a fitness goal you have for 2010? *
> 
> My first goal is to work out at least 5 days a week. So far I have been doing great. I haven't missed a day of working out in 20 days.
> 
> Second goal is to run a 5k with my dad at the end of July. My dad and I have never had anything in common... this morning my mom told me that my dad is looking forward to running with me. He is "excited" (my dad never gets excited about anything! LOL)



That is a GREAT fitness goal. I ran my first 5k last July and I hope to run it again this July, without stopping! I hope you and your dad ave fun. Keep us posted on your progress!




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yay this is usually my fall of the wagon week and a I managed a loss of 1.5 not to bad.    I walked every day for 7 days another huge step for me.  I am so happy to have this thread and just want to thank everyone for helping me stick with it.
> 
> On a side note we had a tornado in our neighborhood this morning.   I have never seen one before.   Apparantly they do occur here in FL.   I cant believe the amount of damage I saw on my walk from a 15 min storm.  It was just crazy.  30ft Palm trees laying in the street.  Fences blown down.   Patio furniture in the lake.   Just WOW.  Luckily my block was spared this occured on the other side of the lake by the golfcourse where the million dollar homes are located.  My side of the lake is middle class and most could not afford to fix that extent of damage.   I am just thankful we did not get hit.



I am also happy the tornado stayed away from you! You are doing great!!!




princessbride6205 said:


> Down 1 pound this week. I was hoping for a little more since I got in a lot of great workouts this week, but I'm not really disappointed. I did have an NSV today - I fit into a pair of pants that I haven't worn in 5 years.
> 
> Tomorrow morning we're on our way to see the Mouse! It doesn't feel real yet, though. Maybe it's because we haven't planned anything our first two days. Usually I've at least picked out a park for Day 1. I'm struggling between planning things and going with the flow - not knowing what DD will feel up for.
> 
> *FRIDAY'S QOTD: What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?*
> Complete two 5k races and one longer race - hopefully a 10k this spring or summer. Train for a half marathon. I believe I'll be capable of finishing a half in 2010, but I may not get in an actual race until the Disney half in Jan 2011. I'll be doing my first 5k race in March or April.



I hope you have a WONDERFUL trip!! Say "hi" to DW for me!!



sahbushka said:


> Bummed today...even after working out 5 times last week and eating within the ww program I still managed to gain .6...I know it is only about a half a pound but with how much I worked out it should have been a loss...Grrrrr. I have only lost 1.4 lbs total in the past 3 weeks and had hoped to be down 6 by now! Anyway I will continue to work out and WW challenged us to up our normal work outs by 10 minutes per day so that is the plan.
> 
> HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
> What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?
> 
> My goal is to continue to go to the gym at least 3 times every week (except vacation weeks where I am out of town) for the whole year.  So far so good...I went 3 days the first week and 4 days the second week and 5 days the 3rd week.
> 
> SarahMay



Hang in there Sarah, I exercised like crazy last week and gained.5. I know it is frustrating, but results will come!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Rose&Mike said:


> Glad the tornado missed you. Tornadoes terrify me. We have lived all over the country, and now live in a tornado prone area, and it's really scary sometimes. Hope everyone in your neighborhood is safe.
> 
> I am having a really sad day, and having a hard time keeping from giving into a binge. I've already done 45 min on the elliptical and it didn't help. I want chips, soda and chocolate. *Why do I continue to think that will make me feel less sad?* I know it won't change any of the circumstances. Ok, so no binge. I'm off today, so I think I'm just going to take a nap. DH and I are supposed to go to a movie tonight, and in the past when I'm having a day like this, we would end up not going and I would have been cranky all evening. So I am committing to no binge, a nap, cooking dinner and going to a movie tonight. Thanks for listening.



Sounds like you have a great plan! I think you've overcome several steps just by posting the issues, making a plan and making your plan public. Lots of  for the rest of your day.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

iheartdolewhips said:


> Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join in?  I'm trying to get ready for the Princess 5K in March (first time I've ever done anything like this!) and lose weight.  Ultimately I'd like to lose 70 - 100 pounds, but right now I'm just trying to focus on losing the first 20.
> 
> As I mentioned above, my goal is to run the Princess 5K and lose weight. I'd also like to complete a half marathon before the end of the year.




WELCOME REBECCA!!!!! We are glad you joined us!!!!


----------



## jennz

iheartdolewhips said:


> Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join in?  I'm trying to get ready for the Princess 5K in March (first time I've ever done anything like this!) and lose weight.  Ultimately I'd like to lose 70 - 100 pounds, but right now I'm just trying to focus on losing the first 20.
> 
> As I mentioned above, my goal is to run the Princess 5K and lose weight. I'd also like to complete a half marathon before the end of the year.



Welcome!   And I had to say - I heart dole whips too.


----------



## redwalker

Cinderella Girl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will be this weeks coach starting tomorrow. If anyone needs anyhting this week, feel free to PM me! I am a little technologically challenged, so i will try an do the posts right. Forgive me, if my responses look a little funny.
> 
> By the way I am Molly and I am a huge BL fan. I am doing WW and love to do WATP dvd's and have recently taken up running. My ultimate fitness goal is to run the Disney Princess Half Marathon in 2011. I am also a teacher, so I will hop on the computer as often as I can.
> 
> I hope evryone has a great weigh in tomorrow!!!!
> 
> HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
> What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?
> 
> 
> My fitness goal is to loose the last STINKING pounds I have to loose! Come on! What is with my body!  Well, it is my goal and I am sticking with it!!!
> 
> My goal is to run a 5k without stopping!!! Right now I can only get to a mile, but I know if I work hard at it, I will reach my goal!!!!


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Fitness goal is to finally reach my goal weight! I'm doing well though I do have my set backs now and then. I also would love to run in a 5K by the end of the year or maybe next year sometime!
> 
> Anyone up for a last chance workout?
> 
> I was asleep before 10 last night and got up at 5:10 to do the 3 mile WATP! Now I am helping DD1 study for her spelling test. I still have one more workout, The BL Last Chance Workout to do before my weigh in this morning. I am happy to say that I do have a loss this week but will know how much after Jillian kicks my butt at 7:30!
> 
> Going to do some things around the house and then head over to work. No clients scheduled until 5 this evening but you never know!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




IF you find a 5k, I will do it with you! Let's start looking for it now! Come on lets GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

lisaviolet said:


> Hi, I'm back on.  I'm going to do two week weigh-ins.



 lisaviolet!  Nice to see you!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yay this is usually my fall of the wagon week and a I managed a loss of 1.5 not to bad.    I walked every day for 7 days another huge step for me.  I am so happy to have this thread and just want to thank everyone for helping me stick with it.



Yay for not falling off the wagon!    And glad to hear that the tornado missed you.



princessbride6205 said:


> Tomorrow morning we're on our way to see the Mouse!



Enjoy your first trip home!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I am having a really sad day, and having a hard time keeping from giving into a binge.



, Rose.  Sorry you are having a bad day but it sounds like you have a good plan to conquer it!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I came up with an analogy for this yo-yo part of my weight loss.  Sometimes there's a book I really, really want to read, but life gets in the way of letting me sit down and get really into it.  Maybe I read the preface and then time goes by.  Next time I try to read it, I re-read the preface and maybe start chapter one, and again life gets in the way.  I start to get frustrated and the book sits on the shelf gathering dust.  Finally, I pick it up, read the preface and first chapter AGAIN because I can't remember the details from before.  That's kind of what this weight loss feels like.  Right now I'm trying to finish the "preface" --i.e., the weight I lost last year.  Once I get that off (about 3 more pounds to go), I can start working on Chapter One again (that's the six pounds or so that I got down to a couple of years ago).  Since I'm an avid reader, this analogy is really working for me and I'm super gungho to punch through the preface this time and then power through that first chapter.   Yes, there's a bunch of chapters to go, but I'm really only worried about taking them one at a time right now (though thinking about the ending now and then is fun, too).



I love this analogy!    I think I'm starting Chapter 2 now . . . 



iheartdolewhips said:


> Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join in?  I'm trying to get ready for the Princess 5K in March (first time I've ever done anything like this!) and lose weight.  Ultimately I'd like to lose 70 - 100 pounds, but right now I'm just trying to focus on losing the first 20.
> 
> As I mentioned above, my goal is to run the Princess 5K and lose weight. I'd also like to complete a half marathon before the end of the year.



 iheartdolewhips!  Thanks for joining our challenge.  Please PM your weight to LuvBaloo, if you haven't already.  There is a link in the first post of this thread that explains how the challenge works.  You may also want to check out post #4 as a new COW (challenge of the week) starts today.  Let us know if you have any questions.

I heart dole whips, too, and I think they're not too bad for you either!


----------



## redwalker

tea pot said:


> Good Friday Morning Everyone
> 
> Congrats and Well done to all of you especially those who seen a loss on the scale today.
> Great Job to all of you exercising and staying on program each day
> 
> Still reading back and feeling truly in awe of this group
> 
> My update is a repeat of my personal history of ONE BIG STEP FORWARD  week 1 6lb loss and TWO STEPS BACK week 2 up 1 lb and now week 3 up 3lbs
> net loss of 2 lbs over 3 weeks.
> This is how it goes:
> Week 1 Big running start out of the gate.....journal, water, start to exercise. shop smart, plan meals.= success
> Week 2 Slowing down miss a few days of journal writing, water, only a couple days of exercise. = small gain
> Week 3 Discouraged the ANTS Begin....  Automatic Negative Thoughts..."See you'll never do this "   "You never follow through"   "How can you be successful in every other area of your life but this ".. off program, no exercise, etc. = larger gain
> Week 4 This is Quit Week
> 
> Wow does this look awful... to see this pattern actually written down.
> I'm at a Personal History Crossroad If I can snap out of this and move forward then maybe I can really do it this time.
> I'm realizing that my problem is that I just don't believe that I can do it.
> I need to refocus Baby Steps and One Day at a Time
> Sounds so simple but So Hard to do
> 
> I have to replace those ANTS with Fish
> I need to keep on swimming.
> 
> I'm so grateful to have the thread to come to!  You just may make the difference and help me change this self destructive pattern.
> Thanks for listening



You have to keep with it...if you believe this is your pattern, it will always be.  You need to look into the future of yourself/your body, and see the person you want to be.  Every change you make for the better, is a step in the right direction.  Start small...switch to skim milk, have a yogurt for breakfast and a banana instead of pancakes...DRINK Your WATER!  Make some kind of change, make a commitment to that change...and when it feels like, "Hey, I am doing this just because this is what I do." Then make another change...walk, for 10min a day, then a week later add 5more minutes....start off 2x a week, then add the second week 3x and keep adding days until you are doing all 5 days a week.  You will be amazed what small changes can do...you can do this! BELIEVE IT!!!!


----------



## redwalker

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yay this is usually my fall of the wagon week and a I managed a loss of 1.5 not to bad.    I walked every day for 7 days another huge step for me.  I am so happy to have this thread and just want to thank everyone for helping me stick with it.
> 
> On a side note we had a tornado in our neighborhood this morning.   I have never seen one before.   Apparantly they do occur here in FL.   I cant believe the amount of damage I saw on my walk from a 15 min storm.  It was just crazy.  30ft Palm trees laying in the street.  Fences blown down.   Patio furniture in the lake.   Just WOW.  Luckily my block was spared this occured on the other side of the lake by the golfcourse where the million dollar homes are located.  My side of the lake is middle class and most could not afford to fix that extent of damage.   I am just thankful we did not get hit.



That is AWESOME you had a loss, AND you stuck with this! I knew you would see a difference...keep going, don't take small setbacks too much to heart either....it happens to me....it happens to everyone.  so, you are not alone with set backs and frustrations....Just NEVER EVER EVER give up!
redwalker


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

princessbride6205 said:


> I got a pedometer for Christmas. I'm enjoying it so far. It's neat to see how far I walk in an average day and to try and increase my steps. I can't wait to use it at Disney (starting tomorrow!) to see how much we're walking.



Have fun at Disney!!! I wore a pedometer the second or third trip we took to Disney, we averaged 10 miles a day. Epcot was around 12, MK I think was around 8. 
I like having the ped, It makes me more aware of my steps. 
Went to Target today and my ped says 3000 steps, I was up and down that store a thousand times! LOL


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> You are awesome!    What is your "lifestyle change talk?"  You'll be needing a new shirt in an L soon!  How very fun to run a 5k with your dad!  Where is it?



My "lifestyle change" talk is when my hubby says, "why don't you skip working out today?" And I reply with "dear, this isn't just about today... it's about my LIFESTYLE."

Or my daughter will say, "I don't see why one oreo will hurt you" and I say, "it's about making a lifestyle change.... it's not about the one oreo."

It drives them nuts. Today my oldest son came over for a visit (he lives in Chicago)... my youngest, Piper, took my oldest, Alex, to the freezer... opened it and said, "hey Alex... don't touch that ice cream... it's for mommy's life change!"    Back off from the Skinny Cow!!!

The 5k is in my hometown (which happens to be the town I STILL live in, since 1974)... I used to organize the race but this year, I am running the race!


----------



## lovedvc

I just booked the 2011 Disney Dream.


----------



## tigger813

tigger813 said:


> Down 1.4 for the week!!!!
> 
> And I got my 20 pound CLIPPIE back!!!!!
> 
> I've down the 2 and 3 mile WATP workouts this morning. Couldn't take the Last Chance Workout this morning. The 3 mile WATP was hard enough but I worked through it!
> 
> Have a great day!



Actually down 1.2 I forgot what my weigh in was last week despite the fact that it is posted on my calendar!

6 miles completed today


----------



## tigger813

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Thank you Eeyores Butterfly for coaching last week.    And a big thank you to this week's coach Cinderella Girl!
> 
> Please be sure to PM those COW numbers to donac and those weight numbers to LuvBaloo today.  Good luck!  And remember that if you see a number that you don't like, don't despair, just get back on track right away!
> 
> HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
> What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?
> 
> My fitness goal is to walk 10,000 steps a day, each and every day.
> 
> Welcome back, NCRedding!  Don't worry about those little souvenirs you picked up.  I'm sure they'll be gone in no time.
> 
> I'm happy with my 2 lb loss today -- that makes 8 for the challenge.  I'm not setting the world on fire but I am steadily losing and that is my goal.  And I'm really happy because for the first time ever I have a 20 lb clippie!  It's about time!  So that is good incentive to keep that little puppy until it's time for my 25 lb clippie.
> 
> Have a great OP day all!



Welcome to the 20lb clippie club!


----------



## tigger813

redwalker said:


> IF you find a 5k, I will do it with you! Let's start looking for it now! Come on lets GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!




We will definitely do one by the end of the year! Not running when there is all this ice! Maybe the 1 inch of rain will help on Monday!

We're definitely on for Wednesday morning. I already put it in the calendar at work that I am not available! That's what I'm doing for myself this week.


----------



## sahbushka

lovedvc said:


> I just booked the 2011 Disney Dream.



Sooooo jealous!


----------



## tigger813

Did 7 miles of WATP today.

Ate a homemade meatball pizza for supper accompanied by a large raspberry mudslide! That's it for drinks for me this weekend!

I will get in 6-8 miles tomorrow plus give a 1 hour massage. Lots of water too! Going to go fix myself a large glass right now to get a jump on it!

Have a super weekend!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I love reading what's going on with everyone! 

Things are going better. I avoided the full out soda/chips/chocolate binge.
I did have 3 oreos, which isn't great, but that was the last of the oreos left from when DS was home. I really liked the suggestion of keeping something sweet that's healthy around for times like this. I'm not a big fruit eater (I actually like veggies more), but I bought some grapes, and I might start keeping some around for just in case. I made dinner, and we're going to go see It's Complicated tonight. Thanks for all the positive comments. It really helps. I wish I wouldn't have eaten the oreos, but  overall I'm really proud of myself. 

Q of the day: My fitness goal is to commit and stick with a minimum of 5 days a week of exercise. So far it's been pretty easy, because the weather has been yucky, so I'm happy to go to the Y. We live outside when the weather is nice, so it might be a little harder then. I would love to run a 5k this year, but have to baby my achilles tendon a little, so I spend more time on the elliptical at a low incline than on the treadmill. When I'm on the treadmill I'm at walk 5 run 5 for 45 min. So we'll see. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## pjlla

NCRedding said:


> I'm back from Disney World and I brought a couple of pounds with me.  As we've all said, today is a new day, so I'm ready to get started.
> 
> QOTD:  My fitness goal this year:  When I go to the doctor in August for my annual check-up, I want to be able to tell the doctor that I exercise 45 minutes per day, 5 days a week.



What a WONDERFUL healthy goal!  



wezee said:


> Ok, time to face the music. I gained 1 lb this week.  It doesn't surprise me since I gained several pounds last weekend. I really stepped up my workouts this week and I know from past experience, that can cause my scale to be rather fickle.  Not too bummed tho...since I lost 1/2in in my waist....so I know the weight loss will follow. I learned a long time ago, (at least with me) when I up my exercise, the scales tend to plateau, but the inches come off. So everyone, make sure you write down your measurements and check them weekly. You may be surprised.
> DH and I leave for WDW on March 16th and I am bound and determined to hit my goal by then.
> Now, if I can just get control over my weekends, so I don't start the week behind the eight ball.



Wish I had heeded the "measuring" advise two years ago.  Other than knowing my weight and my pants size (too big!) I have no idea what my measurements were.  While it would have been shocking and depressing to take the initial measurements, the comparison to now would be exciting to see.  Oh well.    

You CAN reach your goal in time for your trip!  And imagine how much you will love those vacation pictures!!




lisaviolet said:


> Hi, I'm back on.  I'm going to do two week weigh-ins.
> 
> Can someone add me please?  I've already PMed Ms. Shannon.
> 
> Hi everyone ,
> 
> My name is Lisa - tough one to figure out I know.
> 
> I'm 42.  Lost a lot of weight but it's been very slow - years.   I've lost it mainly through exercise.  Eating - I eat only what I love but I try to eat consciously.  Some of my weight came off with merely looking at emotional issues in my life.
> 
> I've decided in my head that I will be at goal in October/November of this year.  Just a mental decision I've made - so there universe.  Take that!    Most of my weight loss has been when it comes - it comes.  I'm changing that this year.
> 
> I struggle with the scale. Ie.  neurotic.   I lost the first half of my weight off scale but that doesn't seem to be working the same as it did when I was younger and I've struggled to accept that.
> 
> I also struggle with being bigger.  Ie. most overweight people think they're bigger/big boned.  I really am.  And I've longed to be a smaller girl and that's never going to happen.  However, this year I've accepted this is me and I'm always going to read bigger than I look on the scale and I need to let it go.
> QOTD:
> 
> Fitness goals -
> 
> I would like to give spinning a try.  I exercise so much on my own - mainly heavy intervals that I think I should give group a try.


  Glad you're here!!



corinnak said:


> 1/21 Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?
> 
> Like Maria, I already feel like I've swapped a lot and am not sure where further changes would go.  Here are a couple of favorites:
> 
> 94% FF popcorn with 1t olive oil - I know, seems silly to add fat to low fat popcorn, but I find it a delicious way to incorporate a healthy oil in place of butter.  Or whatever oil they put in the regular popcorn.
> 
> Fat Free Plain Greek Yogurt with stevia and vanilla extract.  Mix in frozen blueberries and it gets thick like ice cream.  For an extra treat, add some nuts, kashi golean crunch or a few dark chocolate chips.
> 
> 1/22 Friday QOTD: What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?
> 
> 
> I want to run back-to-back half marathons in June.
> 
> I want to do an unassisted pull up.
> 
> I want to run another sub-30 minute 5K in a chip timed race.  How much under?  Up for grabs!



Your fitness goals leave me a bit speechless!  Other than the sub-30 5K, I can't imagine them!  I'm so proud of you!!  



tea pot said:


> Good Friday Morning Everyone
> 
> Congrats and Well done to all of you especially those who seen a loss on the scale today.
> Great Job to all of you exercising and staying on program each day
> 
> Still reading back and feeling truly in awe of this group
> 
> My update is a repeat of my personal history of ONE BIG STEP FORWARD  week 1 6lb loss and TWO STEPS BACK week 2 up 1 lb and now week 3 up 3lbs
> net loss of 2 lbs over 3 weeks.
> This is how it goes:
> Week 1 Big running start out of the gate.....journal, water, start to exercise. shop smart, plan meals.= success
> Week 2 Slowing down miss a few days of journal writing, water, only a couple days of exercise. = small gain
> Week 3 Discouraged the ANTS Begin....  Automatic Negative Thoughts..."See you'll never do this "   "You never follow through"   "How can you be successful in every other area of your life but this ".. off program, no exercise, etc. = larger gain
> Week 4 This is Quit Week
> 
> Wow does this look awful... to see this pattern actually written down.
> I'm at a Personal History Crossroad If I can snap out of this and move forward then maybe I can really do it this time.
> I'm realizing that my problem is that I just don't believe that I can do it.
> I need to refocus Baby Steps and One Day at a Time
> Sounds so simple but So Hard to do
> 
> I have to replace those ANTS with Fish
> I need to keep on swimming.
> 
> I'm so grateful to have the thread to come to!  You just may make the difference and help me change this self destructive pattern.
> Thanks for listening




Wow!  I think that the first step when you have a problem is OWNING UP TO IT and  FACING IT!  And you have done that right here with us!  You are well on your way to overcoming this problem.  

If you can see the negative pattern then you can be prepared to FIGHT it.  You can think ahead and plan ahead and be ready to overcome.

"If you fail to plan, then you plan to fail."  This is so true with weight loss.... and now that you have come face to face with your pattern of failure (a harsh word, but I couldn't come up with another one to fit here), you are ready to start planning to AVOID failure.

YEAH for you!!  



happysmyly said:


> I am so excited today--had another week of loss--and this time I'm down to 1/2 lb lower than I've been in the past 4 1/2 years!!!
> 
> Thank you for introducing me to sparkpeople--I have committed to being there everyday--writing down everything that I eat and I know that has been the biggest difference for me--it does the math for me and I love that
> 
> Thank you for sharing about WATP--the workout that I, being fairly uncoordinated and clumsy, can do!
> 
> Thank you for being a place for me to report and to read of your successes and harder times--it's good to come here and read throughout the day--you're a great group of people and I thank you for being here




Glad you are enjoying the WATP videos.   Great job hitting a new 4 1/2 year low weight!  Isn't it a FABTABULOUS feeling!!??



sahbushka said:


> Bummed today...even after working out 5 times last week and eating within the ww program I still managed to gain .6...I know it is only about a half a pound but with how much I worked out it should have been a loss...Grrrrr. I have only lost 1.4 lbs total in the past 3 weeks and had hoped to be down 6 by now! Anyway I will continue to work out and WW challenged us to up our normal work outs by 10 minutes per day so that is the plan.
> 
> HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
> What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?
> 
> My goal is to continue to go to the gym at least 3 times every week (except vacation weeks where I am out of town) for the whole year.  So far so good...I went 3 days the first week and 4 days the second week and 5 days the 3rd week.
> 
> SarahMay


  The scale can be flukey.... you could easily lose this week's gain and then some next week with a big WOOSH weight loss.  Don't be discouraged.  And great job increasing the workouts consistently.  Keep at it!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yay this is usually my fall of the wagon week and a I managed a loss of 1.5 not to bad.    I walked every day for 7 days another huge step for me.  I am so happy to have this thread and just want to thank everyone for helping me stick with it.
> 
> On a side note we had a tornado in our neighborhood this morning.   I have never seen one before.   Apparantly they do occur here in FL.   I cant believe the amount of damage I saw on my walk from a 15 min storm.  It was just crazy.  30ft Palm trees laying in the street.  Fences blown down.   Patio furniture in the lake.   Just WOW.  Luckily my block was spared this occured on the other side of the lake by the golfcourse where the million dollar homes are located.  My side of the lake is middle class and most could not afford to fix that extent of damage.   I am just thankful we did not get hit.



As much as I dislike living in NH with the stupid snow and blizzards, I am TERRIFIED at the thought of living in a tornado-prone area.  I'm glad to hear you were spared.  I'll send up a prayer for your not-so-lucky neighbors.



Rose&Mike said:


> Glad the tornado missed you. Tornadoes terrify me. We have lived all over the country, and now live in a tornado prone area, and it's really scary sometimes. Hope everyone in your neighborhood is safe.
> 
> I am having a really sad day, and having a hard time keeping from giving into a binge. I've already done 45 min on the elliptical and it didn't help. I want chips, soda and chocolate. *Why do I continue to think that will make me feel less sad?* I know it won't change any of the circumstances. Ok, so no binge. I'm off today, so I think I'm just going to take a nap. DH and I are supposed to go to a movie tonight, and in the past when I'm having a day like this, we would end up not going and I would have been cranky all evening. So I am committing to no binge, a nap, cooking dinner and going to a movie tonight. Thanks for listening.



Glad you were able to realize that eating into the sadness WON'T make the sadness go away.  Instead of ending the day sad... you would end the day sad, heavier, and maybe guilty.  No big improvement there.  glad you made a plan to improve the remainder of your day WITHOUT a binge.  



lovedvc said:


> I lost .9 on my scale, but 1.4 at weight watchers this morning.  I guess my scale is off, but that's okay.  I'm using my at home weight for BL9.  I know my home scale tends to get a little screwy sometimes.  I'm okay with the .9 loss, I had 2 big losses the last 2 weeks.  A pound a week is 52 lbs a year.  Tonight I have a fundraiser and of course there will be dinner and drinks.  DH has to work so I will be going alone, but meeting friends there, so that takes care of whether I will drink or not, NOT.  I'm going to start the evening off with a full plate of salad since it is a buffet and then I will pick wisely.  I'm not gonna screw this up.  Three years a go I lost 50 lbs and gained 27 back, I have all ready taken 9 off, so 18 to go.  I will get there it will just take time.



Nice job making a solid plan for tonight.  Like a PP said, be CAREFUL of the salad bar.  Stick with unadulterated veggies and the like.  Avoid the creamy pasta salads and such, stick with a light vinagrette dressing (or oil and vinegar) and go LIGHTLY with the croutons and crunchy toppings.  Do this and you will fill up with a nice light healthy salad and be well on your way to an OP evening!  



maiziezoe said:


> I'm feeling great today! Lost another 3 pounds this week. I'm so psyched. I'm so happy with the choices I've made and even though I am probably driving my family crazy with my "lifestyle change" talk, I am thrilled at how well I've done. Yesterday I ate ALL my WW points. It was a first for me. I'm usually 12-ish points below. I was sad to see my 71 activity points go away unused.
> 
> *HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
> What is a fitness goal you have for 2010? *
> 
> My first goal is to work out at least 5 days a week. So far I have been doing great. I haven't missed a day of working out in 20 days.
> 
> Second goal is to run a 5k with my dad at the end of July. My dad and I have never had anything in common... this morning my mom told me that my dad is looking forward to running with me. He is "excited" (my dad never gets excited about anything! LOL)



How are you ending the day with 12 points unused?  Not trying to be nosey, but it seems like you may not be eating enough if you have that many points left at the end of the day.  Are you earning LOADS of activity points?  I'll be the first to admit I never calculate or use my activity points, but I do try to eat my daily target minimum at least 5 days a week and then I use my Flex points for a splurge or two on the weekends.  Just be careful of not eating enough.... it will drop you metabolism to nothing and you will stop losing.



iheartdolewhips said:


> Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join in?  I'm trying to get ready for the Princess 5K in March (first time I've ever done anything like this!) and lose weight.  Ultimately I'd like to lose 70 - 100 pounds, but right now I'm just trying to focus on losing the first 20.
> 
> As I mentioned above, my goal is to run the Princess 5K and lose weight. I'd also like to complete a half marathon before the end of the year.



Welcome aboard!  



redwalker said:


> IF you find a 5k, I will do it with you! Let's start looking for it now! Come on lets GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Would it be pushy for me to ask if I could join you?  I know we don't live that far apart and it would be a great motivator to train for a race with some "imaginary" friends (as my kids refer to my Dis friends!).  I hope it isn't to push to ask.  I don't really know "race" etiquette.


Evening friends!  I have a few hours to myself tonight so I came over here to spend some time with you all!  DD is at the Magic Kingdom as we speak and I am actually almost green with envy.  She promised to call me and then hold up the phone so I can hear Wishes later.  It will probably make me cry.  I'm so glad she is there and having fun, but I SO wish I were there with her.  I miss Disney so much!  (And of course, I miss DD   )

I did my 5K run tonight at a slight incline.  It was the first time I tried running any distance on anything but a level surface and it was a real workout!  I didn't try for any great time... I just wanted to get through it and I barely made it.  I did it in about 35 minutes... not sure what the incline was.  My treadmill just doesn't go fully flat any more (not sure if it ever did) and I forgot to put the wedge of wood under it when I started running.... so I figured rather than stop and fix it, I'd just run at the incline.  Glad I did it but I was surprised at how hard it was!!  

I just had a SUPER delicious and easy supper I thought I'd share.  I stir fried a bag of frozen sugar snap pea stir fry mix and then added a pre-packaged  grilled lemon/cracked pepper tuna fillet. I broke up the tuna with my spoon and stirred it in with the veggies and heated for another minute or two.  That was it.   A bit of salt and I was ready to eat.  I got my healthy oils with the fish and the teeny bit of EVOO I used... I got a good serving of protein, and a BOATLOAD of veggies.  The tuna fillets are easy and quick and not terribly expensive.  They come in single serving, so perfect for a night like tonight when everyone is eating something different at different times.    I had a teriyaki tuna fillet for lunch the other day and I must say I like the lemon pepper better.  

Well... I want to spend a bit of time scrapbooking before the men return home from basketball practice.  I won't be on early in the morning because I need to get in an early workout and then head out about 7:45 am for DS's basketball game.  We'll be home for a while after that, so I'll have to chance to come over and say hi...............P


----------



## NCRedding

pjilla:  Thanks for the recipe.  I've had some frozen fish filets for awhile and could find a recipe to use with them. That sounds delicious and quick.

Nice to see all the successes and struggles.  tea pot, I think you have been in my brain.  I have a very similar pattern that I am attempting to break.  Today has been a good day for me.  Stayed OP and went grocery shopping.  It was hard to find good looking produce.  Didn't fit in exercise, but have my exercise clothes ready to go to the Y tomorrow.

Thanks for this group.  You've given me recipes, inspiration, and most of all HOPE!!!


----------



## pppiglet

It's so hard for me to keep up with this thread. It seems like I've been gone forever.  I did send in my weight and didn't lose, but didn't gain.  No exercise in over a week as it's been raining bad here and the room I normally would do some exercise in has been leaking from floor and ceiling!  Suppose to be some sunshine this weekend finally.  I am ready to get out of my slump. Diet choices were good all week until we went out for a co-workers birthday yesterday and I ate a whole individual pizza and soup for lunch. Then we had cake at 4:30. I was going to skip dinner as I was not hungry at all, but my DS went out and bought some dinner from this new place for us to try and I ate it all. 
Anyone hear of the Kogi trucks?  It was soooo good.  Today back on track with eating.


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

My fitness goal for 2010 is to get back into working out...not for a goal (like running a race) but just going to the GYM for ME!


----------



## Cinderella Girl

WOW! I am so impressed with everyone! Your fitness goals for 2010 are amazing!!!! So many of you posted and I am trying to keep up! We all move fast!

I hope everyone had a Fantastic Friday!

Here is Saturday's QOTD:
If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?
I would go to the BL Fitness Ridge. It looks amazing! I feel like I would learn alot about fitness and health, and it would be awesome to try new fitness activities.

Have a Sensational Saturday!!!!!
Molly


----------



## redwalker

pjlla said:


> What a WONDERFUL healthy goal!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had heeded the "measuring" advise two years ago.  Other than knowing my weight and my pants size (too big!) I have no idea what my measurements were.  While it would have been shocking and depressing to take the initial measurements, the comparison to now would be exciting to see.  Oh well.
> 
> You CAN reach your goal in time for your trip!  And imagine how much you will love those vacation pictures!!
> 
> 
> Glad you're here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your fitness goals leave me a bit speechless!  Other than the sub-30 5K, I can't imagine them!  I'm so proud of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I think that the first step when you have a problem is OWNING UP TO IT and  FACING IT!  And you have done that right here with us!  You are well on your way to overcoming this problem.
> 
> If you can see the negative pattern then you can be prepared to FIGHT it.  You can think ahead and plan ahead and be ready to overcome.
> 
> "If you fail to plan, then you plan to fail."  This is so true with weight loss.... and now that you have come face to face with your pattern of failure (a harsh word, but I couldn't come up with another one to fit here), you are ready to start planning to AVOID failure.
> 
> YEAH for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the WATP videos.   Great job hitting a new 4 1/2 year low weight!  Isn't it a FABTABULOUS feeling!!??
> 
> The scale can be flukey.... you could easily lose this week's gain and then some next week with a big WOOSH weight loss.  Don't be discouraged.  And great job increasing the workouts consistently.  Keep at it!
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I dislike living in NH with the stupid snow and blizzards, I am TERRIFIED at the thought of living in a tornado-prone area.  I'm glad to hear you were spared.  I'll send up a prayer for your not-so-lucky neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you were able to realize that eating into the sadness WON'T make the sadness go away.  Instead of ending the day sad... you would end the day sad, heavier, and maybe guilty.  No big improvement there.  glad you made a plan to improve the remainder of your day WITHOUT a binge.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job making a solid plan for tonight.  Like a PP said, be CAREFUL of the salad bar.  Stick with unadulterated veggies and the like.  Avoid the creamy pasta salads and such, stick with a light vinagrette dressing (or oil and vinegar) and go LIGHTLY with the croutons and crunchy toppings.  Do this and you will fill up with a nice light healthy salad and be well on your way to an OP evening!
> 
> 
> 
> How are you ending the day with 12 points unused?  Not trying to be nosey, but it seems like you may not be eating enough if you have that many points left at the end of the day.  Are you earning LOADS of activity points?  I'll be the first to admit I never calculate or use my activity points, but I do try to eat my daily target minimum at least 5 days a week and then I use my Flex points for a splurge or two on the weekends.  Just be careful of not eating enough.... it will drop you metabolism to nothing and you will stop losing.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be pushy for me to ask if I could join you?  I know we don't live that far apart and it would be a great motivator to train for a race with some "imaginary" friends (as my kids refer to my Dis friends!).  I hope it isn't to push to ask.  I don't really know "race" etiquette.
> 
> 
> Evening friends!  I have a few hours to myself tonight so I came over here to spend some time with you all!  DD is at the Magic Kingdom as we speak and I am actually almost green with envy.  She promised to call me and then hold up the phone so I can hear Wishes later.  It will probably make me cry.  I'm so glad she is there and having fun, but I SO wish I were there with her.  I miss Disney so much!  (And of course, I miss DD   )
> 
> I did my 5K run tonight at a slight incline.  It was the first time I tried running any distance on anything but a level surface and it was a real workout!  I didn't try for any great time... I just wanted to get through it and I barely made it.  I did it in about 35 minutes... not sure what the incline was.  My treadmill just doesn't go fully flat any more (not sure if it ever did) and I forgot to put the wedge of wood under it when I started running.... so I figured rather than stop and fix it, I'd just run at the incline.  Glad I did it but I was surprised at how hard it was!!
> 
> I just had a SUPER delicious and easy supper I thought I'd share.  I stir fried a bag of frozen sugar snap pea stir fry mix and then added a pre-packaged  grilled lemon/cracked pepper tuna fillet. I broke up the tuna with my spoon and stirred it in with the veggies and heated for another minute or two.  That was it.   A bit of salt and I was ready to eat.  I got my healthy oils with the fish and the teeny bit of EVOO I used... I got a good serving of protein, and a BOATLOAD of veggies.  The tuna fillets are easy and quick and not terribly expensive.  They come in single serving, so perfect for a night like tonight when everyone is eating something different at different times.    I had a teriyaki tuna fillet for lunch the other day and I must say I like the lemon pepper better.
> 
> Well... I want to spend a bit of time scrapbooking before the men return home from basketball practice.  I won't be on early in the morning because I need to get in an early workout and then head out about 7:45 am for DS's basketball game.  We'll be home for a while after that, so I'll have to chance to come over and say hi...............P




Hey PJlla,
I will be looking for races around the boston/northern mass area...It would be great to see you at the race line!  We can let you know what we find.  When I did a half marathon at Lowell, Ma...my friends and I all started out together, but then we broke apart, and did what we need to do on our own at our own pace.  It worked out well, no one was pushing too hard to keep up or keeping someone else back.  I figure that is what tigger813 and I will do as well.  It is an amazing feeling finishing something like that!  I have my metal hanging in my kitchen, and my race number in my bedroom, where I see it everyday as a reminder that I am stronger than I think!  I think Christopher Robin said that to Piglet once...no wonder Piglet is one of my favorite characters.  I hope you are having a healthy day!!! good luck to everyone!


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> Welcome to the 20lb clippie club!



That is soooooooooooo awesome 20lbs down!!!! YES!!!!!!! How much so far???


----------



## 3_disprincesses

After gaining back a little last week, I'm down .4 lb this week.  I'm ok with it...I have been totally distracted this week so I'm thrilled I didn't gain again.

After months of looking at engagement/wedding rings, DBF surprised me New Year's Eve with a beautiful bridal set he found all by himself.  Yesterday we set a wedding date of April 16 of this year.  I would sure love to surprise him with a sexy body that I'm proud to show off in a pretty little nightie on our wedding night!  But at the rate of 4/10ths of a pound a week, it will never happen.

Anyone have any secrets of how to make myself get up and exercise at 5:00 in the morning?  I have the want to and when the alarm goes off I'm very much awake but I just lay there listening to the radio enjoying the quite of the morning and being all alone.  How do I make myself get out of bed and get going?  I am so jealous of all the people that get up and run/workout so early.  I want to do that too!!!!!

Hope you all have a great weekend - expecting rain all day tomorrow here.  But I have plenty to do making room in my house for my new "husband-to-be"!

♥Theresa


----------



## lmhall2000

I'm down 4 pounds this week!! YAHOO! The scale did not move at all for me the previous week and the week before that I had lost 4 pounds...so I'm hoping next week won't be a no loss again, not liking that pattern!   I let myself have half a dessert tonight, that's the only sugar I've had all week...so hoping I can keep that trend up!!!  

Keep up the focus and spirits everyone!! 2010 can be a losing year!!!

Tara


----------



## ladytink75

Saturday's QOTD:
If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?

I would love to go to the BL ranch and train with Jillian... I know she could really put me back into shape and bring back my hour glass figure that I had so many years ago.


----------



## corinnak

Saturday's QOTD:
If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?

There's an Alaska cruise that John "The Penguin" Bingham runs and it's a marathon over the course of the week, medal and all.  Sounds really cool to me!


----------



## iheartdolewhips

lisah0711 said:


> I heart dole whips, too, and I think they're not too bad for you either!


Plus, calories don't count at WDW, right? I'm sure I read that in a guide book somewhere 



Cinderella Girl said:


> Here is Saturday's QOTD:
> If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?


I'd probably go to Hawaii. There would be a ton of things to get up and go see, running along the beach, swimming, and hula lessons.



			
				lisaviolet said:
			
		

> I also struggle with being bigger. Ie. most overweight people think they're bigger/big boned. I really am. And I've longed to be a smaller girl and that's never going to happen. However, this year I've accepted this is me and I'm always going to read bigger than I look on the scale and I need to let it go.


I totally have this same problem too. I know in my head that I really do have a big build and bones, but I still let my emotions get the best of me sometimes. It's really hard to stay rational about it because it really is the classic excuse. What always gets me down is when I find out someone else's weight who by looks is clearly bigger than me, but weighs 30 or more pounds less than I do. It hurts my self esteem and makes me feel much fatter than I am. Thankfully my husband always reminds me that it's because their frame is different from mine, that I don't look what the scale says.  I have to stop comparing myself to others and view myself more realistically - which for me means being easier on myself.


----------



## donac

Here is Saturday's QOTD:
If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?

I would go to a spa that specializes in healthy meals, yoga and hiking

I had a long post and my connection went out on me before I could save anything.

I am getting a cold that my dh had this week.  I had a rotten night sleep.  Woke a lot feeling hot and sweaty.

Dh is feeling better which is good since he wants to go visit his mom.  She was hospitlized with inflamed lungs the other day.  We were told she was coming home but I found out by an email from an aunt that she is still in the hospital.  You would think one of his sisters would call us and tell us that she was still in the hospital.  dh called the other night and was told that she would probably come home on Friday.  He told his sister to call if there was a change.  Why didn't they call him.. He's calling this morning so he knows where to go to visit him.

I don't have too much planned for today.  Just shopping for some fabric for project going on next week.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## jennz

3_disprincesses said:


> After gaining back a little last week, I'm down .4 lb this week.  I'm ok with it...I have been totally distracted this week so I'm thrilled I didn't gain again.
> 
> After months of looking at engagement/wedding rings, DBF surprised me New Year's Eve with a beautiful bridal set he found all by himself.  Yesterday we set a wedding date of April 16 of this year.  I would sure love to surprise him with a sexy body that I'm proud to show off in a pretty little nightie on our wedding night!  But at the rate of 4/10ths of a pound a week, it will never happen.
> 
> Anyone have any secrets of how to make myself get up and exercise at 5:00 in the morning?  I have the want to and when the alarm goes off I'm very much awake but I just lay there listening to the radio enjoying the quite of the morning and being all alone.  How do I make myself get out of bed and get going?  I am so jealous of all the people that get up and run/workout so early.  I want to do that too!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend - expecting rain all day tomorrow here.  But I have plenty to do making room in my house for my new "husband-to-be"!
> 
> ♥Theresa



April 16th - woo hoo!!!!!  Congratulations!   You will be busy won't you?

Put your work out clothes out next to the night before, move your alarm clock across the room so you have to get out of bed to turn it off, and when you think "it's so nice to just lay here" think "I can't wait to wear that sexy lingerie!"

Getting up in the morning - not only is that hard, but do you guys start in right away or wait 15 or 30 minutes before you work out?  My body is still tired!

Well even though today wasn't a weigh day, yesterday I was up about a pound or just over, today I am DOWN, that pound is gone plus another 1.2 so I am at 10 pounds!  I am very excited and am changing my clippie!  

Although I was sick the last 2 days it sure didn't matter to my appetite, so I'm really glad to see the scale go down.   I had 2 days with no exercise and yesterday I walked slowly on the tm for 1/2 hour to get moving.  Feeling okay so far today.  I think we are going to Friday's tonight for a belated bd dinner for me, since dd is feeling better now.  I love their Dragon Fire Chicken - yum!  500 calorie delish dinner!!

*QOTD:  If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?*  Hmmmm...dreaming going on here.  I love it!  I think I would be like iheartdolewhips and take an active vacation, either to Hawaii or Australia.  I would love to hike in the rain forest, walk on the beach...


----------



## jennz

donac said:


> Here is Saturday's QOTD:
> If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?
> 
> I would go to a spa that specializes in healthy meals, yoga and hiking
> 
> I had a long post and my connection went out on me before I could save anything.
> 
> I am getting a cold that my dh had this week.  I had a rotten night sleep



  I hope that cold doesn't stay with you...sometimes I think colds are the worst b/c you get so tired but can't sleep.  Maybe you'll be able to nap today.


----------



## jenanderson

3_disprincesses said:


> After gaining back a little last week, I'm down .4 lb this week.  I'm ok with it...I have been totally distracted this week so I'm thrilled I didn't gain again.
> 
> After months of looking at engagement/wedding rings, DBF surprised me New Year's Eve with a beautiful bridal set he found all by himself.  Yesterday we set a wedding date of April 16 of this year.  I would sure love to surprise him with a sexy body that I'm proud to show off in a pretty little nightie on our wedding night!  But at the rate of 4/10ths of a pound a week, it will never happen.
> 
> Anyone have any secrets of how to make myself get up and exercise at 5:00 in the morning?  I have the want to and when the alarm goes off I'm very much awake but I just lay there listening to the radio enjoying the quite of the morning and being all alone.  How do I make myself get out of bed and get going?  I am so jealous of all the people that get up and run/workout so early.  I want to do that too!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend - expecting rain all day tomorrow here.  But I have plenty to do making room in my house for my new "husband-to-be"!
> 
> ♥Theresa



Theresa - 

Congrats on the engagement!  That is exciting news and you have a great goal!!!

I am one of those people who get out of bed at 5 to exercise.  It is horrible and I hate it every day!    I am going to be honest and say that it is one of the hardest parts of my day.  I love the suggestion of putting the alarm clock across the room (there is no way my DH would allow me to do that).  It could really help since once you get out of the bed, it gets easier.  Then, I do lay my workout clothes out right next to my bed.  Once the alarm goes off...I lay there for a moment but I only allow myself to think about how everything is right there for me and if I don't get up I am just LAZY!  I also think of all the other people here who right about getting up early to work out and think that if they can do it, so can I.  Once I get up and throw on my workout clothes, I head downstairs.  I start with a pilates DVD that starts with some things on the floor.  Seriously, I feel like I do the first few exercises in my sleep as I don't even open my eyes.   After about 10 minutes though, I am good to finish the harder exercises and go on to more active exercising.  As I said, right now this is really still hard for me.  I am hoping that it will soon become more routine and I will not struggle with it so much.  There are days that despite all my self talk...I still lay there and do not get up.  On those days, I know I am going to owe myself extra time in the evening though.  Good Luck!



donac said:


> I am getting a cold that my dh had this week.  I had a rotten night sleep.  Woke a lot feeling hot and sweaty.




Get better soon!  I also think I feel a bit of a cold coming on and it is no fun.  At least mine is just a runny nose at this point!  

*Saturday's QOTD:  If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?*  I would love to go to some sort of spa in a beautiful part of the world.  I think it would be great to work with trainers for good workouts and then be pampered with spa time as a reward to my body. 

I am feeling like my running is not going to happen today as rain and ice is literally pelting my house right now.    Sadness.  As hard as the morning workout routine has been for me to get into, I am really enjoying the running!  I never thought I would like running so this is a bit funny to me!

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

lovedvc said:


> I just booked the 2011 Disney Dream.



Yay!    Where are you going?



tigger813 said:


> Welcome to the 20lb clippie club!



Thanks!  It's great to be here at last!  



sahbushka said:


> Sooooo jealous!



Says the woman with the 70 lb clippie in her signature . . .   It won't be long until the Divas are at DL.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I love reading what's going on with everyone!
> 
> Things are going better. I avoided the full out soda/chips/chocolate binge.
> I did have 3 oreos, which isn't great, but that was the last of the oreos left from when DS was home. I really liked the suggestion of keeping something sweet that's healthy around for times like this. I'm not a big fruit eater (I actually like veggies more), but I bought some grapes, and I might start keeping some around for just in case. I made dinner, and we're going to go see It's Complicated tonight. Thanks for all the positive comments. It really helps. I wish I wouldn't have eaten the oreos, but  overall I'm really proud of myself.



Great job on avoiding the binge -- a little damage from three oreos is a lot easier to work off that a bunch of other stuff!  Way to go on damage control!  



pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  I have a few hours to myself tonight so I came over here to spend some time with you all!  DD is at the Magic Kingdom as we speak and I am actually almost green with envy.  She promised to call me and then hold up the phone so I can hear Wishes later.  It will probably make me cry.  I'm so glad she is there and having fun, but I SO wish I were there with her.  I miss Disney so much!  (And of course, I miss DD   )



Awww!    I know just how you feel! 



pppiglet said:


> It's so hard for me to keep up with this thread. It seems like I've been gone forever.  I did send in my weight and didn't lose, but didn't gain.  No exercise in over a week as it's been raining bad here and the room I normally would do some exercise in has been leaking from floor and ceiling!  Suppose to be some sunshine this weekend finally.  I am ready to get out of my slump. Diet choices were good all week until we went out for a co-workers birthday yesterday and I ate a whole individual pizza and soup for lunch. Then we had cake at 4:30. I was going to skip dinner as I was not hungry at all, but my DS went out and bought some dinner from this new place for us to try and I ate it all.
> Anyone hear of the Kogi trucks?  It was soooo good.  Today back on track with eating.



While you were gone we added a feature to make it easier to keep track of the QOTD -- here is a link http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35031934&postcount=1 There are also links to the results and COWs in those first few posts, too.  Don't worry too much about catching up -- just jump in and carry on!  



3_disprincesses said:


> After months of looking at engagement/wedding rings, DBF surprised me New Year's Eve with a beautiful bridal set he found all by himself.  Yesterday we set a wedding date of April 16 of this year.  I would sure love to surprise him with a sexy body that I'm proud to show off in a pretty little nightie on our wedding night!  But at the rate of 4/10ths of a pound a week, it will never happen.



Best wishes on your engagement!  



lmhall2000 said:


> I'm down 4 pounds this week!! YAHOO! The scale did not move at all for me the previous week and the week before that I had lost 4 pounds...so I'm hoping next week won't be a no loss again, not liking that pattern!   I let myself have half a dessert tonight, that's the only sugar I've had all week...so hoping I can keep that trend up!!!
> 
> Keep up the focus and spirits everyone!! 2010 can be a losing year!!!
> 
> Tara



 Woo! Hoo!  The pattern is probably a little frustrating but it averages out to 2 lbs a week so that is spot on what is recommended!  

, donac.  Hope that you are feeling better soon and sending prayers and pixie dust for your MIL.   

Congratulations, jennz, on your snazzy new clippie!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Octoberbride03

3_disprincesses said:


> After gaining back a little last week, I'm down .4 lb this week.  I'm ok with it...I have been totally distracted this week so I'm thrilled I didn't gain again.
> 
> After months of looking at engagement/wedding rings, DBF surprised me New Year's Eve with a beautiful bridal set he found all by himself.  Yesterday we set a wedding date of April 16 of this year.  I would sure love to surprise him with a sexy body that I'm proud to show off in a pretty little nightie on our wedding night!  But at the rate of 4/10ths of a pound a week, it will never happen.
> 
> Anyone have any secrets of how to make myself get up and exercise at 5:00 in the morning?  I have the want to and when the alarm goes off I'm very much awake but I just lay there listening to the radio enjoying the quite of the morning and being all alone.  How do I make myself get out of bed and get going?  I am so jealous of all the people that get up and run/workout so early.  I want to do that too!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend - expecting rain all day tomorrow here.  But I have plenty to do making room in my house for my new "husband-to-be"!
> 
> ♥Theresa



Congrats on your engagement.  And getting married in 4 months.  WOW. I wish i could have done that, but no way could i have gotten the church.  

As for 5am, i get up at 5:30am for work,and NO WAY am I getting up earlier just to exercise.  Since i jumped back on the bandwagon of exercise this week I have exercised after work 1 day(I was off for 2 finishing up a mini-vacation).  And I created a rule that I am NOT allowed to take off my work bra until the exercise is finished.  So even if i need a sit down after i get home for a bit all i have to do is put on sneaks and then plug in the video.   Maybe you should consider exercising at night.  I used to exercise right b4 bed and that really relaxed me when I did that. Cleared the head.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Here is Saturday's QOTD:
If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?


A women I worked with had the most amazing fitness vacation.   After a horrible divorce she met a man that was pretty well off.  He took her to some Spa Resort in The Dominican Republic that had all different fitness activities throughout the day like yoga, walking, pilates, etc.  You get the point.  The food was healthy and prepared for you.   They had massages every day.   It sounded amazing.   I wish I could go there the pictures were amazing.


----------



## tmfranlk

3_disprincesses said:


> After gaining back a little last week, I'm down .4 lb this week.  I'm ok with it...I have been totally distracted this week so I'm thrilled I didn't gain again.
> 
> After months of looking at engagement/wedding rings, DBF surprised me New Year's Eve with a beautiful bridal set he found all by himself.  Yesterday we set a wedding date of April 16 of this year.  I would sure love to surprise him with a sexy body that I'm proud to show off in a pretty little nightie on our wedding night!  But at the rate of 4/10ths of a pound a week, it will never happen.
> 
> *Anyone have any secrets of how to make myself get up and exercise at 5:00 in the morning? * I have the want to and when the alarm goes off I'm very much awake but I just lay there listening to the radio enjoying the quite of the morning and being all alone.  How do I make myself get out of bed and get going?  I am so jealous of all the people that get up and run/workout so early.  I want to do that too!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend - expecting rain all day tomorrow here.  But I have plenty to do making room in my house for my new "husband-to-be"!
> 
> ♥Theresa



I would love to figure that out! And I wouldn't even have to get up that early. Somehow I get up fine with I "have to" in order to take DH to work and then I come home and exercise (usually, anyway), but the days I don't have to take him I set it for 6:30 or 7, and just can't get up. That has got to be a goal of mine this week as DH is off all week so I don't have another  "have to" reason.


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Octoberbride03 said:


> Congrats on your engagement.  And getting married in 4 months.  WOW. I wish i could have done that, but no way could i have gotten the church.



Thank you!  It's just a very small wedding, only our parents and our children from previous marriages will be with us.  We will just be using one of classrooms and the preacher.



Octoberbride03 said:


> As for 5am, i get up at 5:30am for work,and NO WAY am I getting up earlier just to exercise.  Since i jumped back on the bandwagon of exercise this week I have exercised after work 1 day(I was off for 2 finishing up a mini-vacation).  And I created a rule that I am NOT allowed to take off my work bra until the exercise is finished.  So even if i need a sit down after i get home for a bit all i have to do is put on sneaks and then plug in the video.   Maybe you should consider exercising at night.  I used to exercise right b4 bed and that really relaxed me when I did that. Cleared the head.



The evenings after work are my favorite times to exercise.  But when I get home from work, DBF is there waiting for me, I spend some time with him, cook dinner, clean the kitchen, make him a lunch for the next day, send him home and spend time with DD6, get her in the shower and ready for bed...it's 8:30 by now!  I have tried exercising at that time but then I'm up until midnight so hyped up from the workout!  I think after we get married it will get easier to workout earlier in the evening.  I am just so envious of those people disciplined enough to get up, get going, and get it over with!

♥Theresa


----------



## donac

I have been getting up early for many years now.  The alarm goes off at 4:20 and I am out of the house for work by 6:20.  In the past I would spend about a half an hour to 45 minutes working out.  I have gotten out of that but I am trying to get back into that.  Then I eat breakfast and watch the news then shower dress, pack lunch and out the door.  Some mornings I am out the door by 6 to get to school by 6:20 to get paperwork done in my classroom.  The kids are able to come into my classroom at 7 for extra help.  Friday morning I had 12 kids in there because I was giving tests all day

Even if I don't get a work out in I am a morning person.  Even during the summer when I don't have any where to go I am up early, usually before 6.  

I need to get used to working out after school.  I seem to not do it if I have to work out after school.  And I could do it after school since the latest I am home is 4 and that is if I have a meeting (5 on some long meeting days).  Now that it is light out until 5 maybe I should go for a walk.  Maybe that will be a goal for another week.


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD:  I'd love to go to a luxurious spa with fitness activities during the day, and meals that are planned, delicious and healthy!


----------



## cclovesdis

Got to catch up a bit

Fri. QOTD: My fitness goal is to finish the C25K training program and participate in a 5K. There is one scheduled in my town for April that I might do.

Sat. QOTD: I'm going with what appears to the majority here and say that I'd love to go to a spa with fitness activities. That was the first thing that came to mind.

Went to WW today and weighed-in, but didn't have time to stay for the meeting. My sister and I had to go to the grocery store and be back at home really quickly so she could get ready for later. I lost the five pounds I gained last week! I was shocked. I figured it would take a few weeks for me to lose that. Now, I just have to stick with it. I got in some exercise later in the morning. I'm hoping to get in at least 10 APs this week. I'm trying to stay on top of the Wii BL game so I don't get eliminated again. I'm going to continue with focusing on not bingeing. Today will make 8 successive days of being binge-free. I only have a few points left for dinner, before using my weeklies. I'm always on the fence with using them. I try not to because I fear that one day later in the week I'm going to need a lot of them. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## pjlla

3_disprincesses said:


> After gaining back a little last week, I'm down .4 lb this week.  I'm ok with it...I have been totally distracted this week so I'm thrilled I didn't gain again.
> 
> After months of looking at engagement/wedding rings, DBF surprised me New Year's Eve with a beautiful bridal set he found all by himself.  Yesterday we set a wedding date of April 16 of this year.  I would sure love to surprise him with a sexy body that I'm proud to show off in a pretty little nightie on our wedding night!  But at the rate of 4/10ths of a pound a week, it will never happen.
> 
> Anyone have any secrets of how to make myself get up and exercise at 5:00 in the morning?  I have the want to and when the alarm goes off I'm very much awake but I just lay there listening to the radio enjoying the quite of the morning and being all alone.  How do I make myself get out of bed and get going?  I am so jealous of all the people that get up and run/workout so early.  I want to do that too!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend - expecting rain all day tomorrow here.  But I have plenty to do making room in my house for my new "husband-to-be"!
> 
> ♥Theresa





3_disprincesses said:


> The evenings after work are my favorite times to exercise.  But when I get home from work, DBF is there waiting for me, I spend some time with him, cook dinner, clean the kitchen, make him a lunch for the next day, send him home and spend time with DD6, get her in the shower and ready for bed...it's 8:30 by now!  I have tried exercising at that time but then I'm up until midnight so hyped up from the workout!  I think after we get married it will get easier to workout earlier in the evening.  I am just so envious of those people disciplined enough to get up, get going, and get it over with!
> 
> ♥Theresa



Theresa....I hope this doesn't sound harsh, but I am saying it in the spirit of true friendship.  You don't sound like you are really interested in making an effort to get on an exercise schedule.  Maybe you aren't really ready to make that committment.  You have reasons why you don't want to get up in the morning, and reasons why you can't exercise in the evening.  It is up to you to decide what you REALLY want.  

And maybe the committment to exercise will be slow in establishing with you.  I know it was with me.  I went for a year or so thinking that 20-30 minutes three times a week was going to be enough.... but I wasn't truly and fully committed.  I slacked off every time I could come up with a good excuse (too tired, too busy, too hungry, too much PMS).  But I kept trying to remind myself how important the exercise is to my weight loss journey and healthy lifestyle and I kept plugging along.  I finally got on track exercising 4-5 days a week for a MINIMUM of 30 minutes each time and I have kept that up since the fall of 2008.  And even after all this time, it would still be really easy to sleep in (on a.m. exercise days), skip it, or shorten the workouts, but I don't.  FINALLY after all this time of regular exercise, it has become enough a part of my lifestyle, that I will go to lengths to make sure I fit it in, even if it means exercising at 5am on the weekends, or walking 30 minutes during my lunch break, or doing a WATP video in a hotel room (or on my parents' freezing cold sunroom, as I did this past Christmas holiday).  

Do you want to sleep 30 extra minutes or do you want a smoking hot body for your wedding night?  The decision is yours to make.  

FWIW, I do frequently sleep in my exercise clothes (including my bra and sox) when I know I will be rushing to fit in a morning workout.  I don't allow myself to hit the snooze.  And if I am doing a workout video that takes a few minute to que up, I grab my sneakers and lace them up while the video is starting up.  And I don't take any extra wake-up time.  I "hit the ground running" as they say.  Honestly, some mornings I am more likely to take a nice, relatively easy WATP workout over Jillian Michaels 30 day Shred or the BL Cardiomax.... 5 am is just too early to deal with Jillian some days!  I've made the decision that I prefer the new, slim, strong body that I have worked hard for, over that extra 30 - 60 minute of sleep.  

Like I said, it may take a long time for exercise to become a true habit for you... a habit you take pains to not miss out on.  It may not come immediately.  But keep at it.  You can do it.  



lmhall2000 said:


> I'm down 4 pounds this week!! YAHOO! The scale did not move at all for me the previous week and the week before that I had lost 4 pounds...so I'm hoping next week won't be a no loss again, not liking that pattern!   I let myself have half a dessert tonight, that's the only sugar I've had all week...so hoping I can keep that trend up!!!
> 
> Keep up the focus and spirits everyone!! 2010 can be a losing year!!!
> 
> Tara


Um... hello??  I would LOVE a pattern like that.... lose 4, maintain, lose 4.. that is GREAT!  



donac said:


> Here is Saturday's QOTD:
> If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?
> 
> I would go to a spa that specializes in healthy meals, yoga and hiking
> 
> I had a long post and my connection went out on me before I could save anything.
> 
> I am getting a cold that my dh had this week.  I had a rotten night sleep.  Woke a lot feeling hot and sweaty.
> 
> Dh is feeling better which is good since he wants to go visit his mom.  She was hospitlized with inflamed lungs the other day.  We were told she was coming home but I found out by an email from an aunt that she is still in the hospital.  You would think one of his sisters would call us and tell us that she was still in the hospital.  dh called the other night and was told that she would probably come home on Friday.  He told his sister to call if there was a change.  Why didn't they call him.. He's calling this morning so he knows where to go to visit him.
> 
> I don't have too much planned for today.  Just shopping for some fabric for project going on next week.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Sorry to hear you are feeling icky.  Relax, push the fluids, get plenty of rest.  Hopefully you will feel back to normal soon.



jennz said:


> Getting up in the morning - not only is that hard, but do you guys start in right away or wait 15 or 30 minutes before you work out?  My body is still tired!



As I mentioned earlier, I hit the ground running.  This morning I was getting up at 6:09 am, had my exercise gear on and was "walking away the pounds" with Leslie Sansone by 6:15am.  

But I've never really been the kind of person that needed a slow wake up.  I really am only ever asleep or awake.  I don't have that "in between" sleepy state that some people do (like my DH).  

I took a few minutes to make myself a batch of carrot/raisin/apple muffins last night, so I had a quick easy breakfast to grab this morning on our way out to basketball.  

Today will probably end up with me over my points.  We are going to a Robotics get-together and I haven't got a CLUE what is being served for dinner.  If it is REALLY outside the realm, then I will take a bit and push it around on the plate and eat a bite or two and then eat a "real" meal when I get home (we won't be too late).  If there appears to be anything that I can manage, then I will eat there.  I am bringing a small dish to share, but I kind of went with what was in the freezer/pantry, rather than trying to plan a light, healthy dish.  So my sweet and sour kielbasa will be delicious, I'm sure, but nothing "light" or "healthy" about it!!  But I had three packages of kielbasa in the freezer that I got on a GREAT sale this fall and I was saving it for just such an occasion.  

*Here is Saturday's QOTD:
If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?*

Well, I am going to not go with the flow.... I have no real interest in a spa type vacation.  I don't care for massages or facials or any of that girlie stuff.  I would love to work a Disney vacation into a "fitness" vacation.  Maybe include the Disney 5K. Not sure what else could be included.  Maybe a Disney restaurant where EVERYTHING on the menu is healthy and under 500 calories?  (nice dream, huh?)  We do SO much walking at Disney, that would certainly count for some of the fitness.  

Other than that, I would say (as someone else did) someplace like Hawaii... walking/running on the beach, hiking the rainforests and the volcanoes... and definitely a hotel with a restaurant with all light healthy meals.  I HATE COOKING and I hate having the temptations of yummy but unhealthy foods at restaurants.  

Well, I'm going to go scrap for a while before we have to head out for this Robotics thing......................P


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I will go to Canyon Ranch! As long as I could get a massage while there. I'm a massage therapist who never has time for a massage myself!

Congrats, Theresa on your engagement!

What gets me out of bed is the feeling I have after the workout of accomplishment! I also have clothes that I want to fit into that I try on periodically to see if they fit. It makes me feel good when they finally fit without trying to stretch them out.

I was up a bit this morning from my weekly drink and pizza I had last night. DId the 2 mile WATP this morning and heading off to work in a few minutes to give a massage. I will do the EA Sports Active this afternoon and some elliptical and maybe another WATP. We had McD's for lunch since I'm rushing around. I took out some steak tips and chicken for supper. Not sure what I'm going to do with it but it's defrosting. 

Time to get changed for work!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## tigger813

I agree with you pjlla! You really have to want to do it! I used to make excuse after excuse and now I'm committed to working out daily! It took awhile. I have friends and even my mother who always give excuses as to why they don't work out. If you REALLY want it you have to do it for yourself! I sometimes go downstairs shortly after DH gets home. He knows how important it is to me and I am a better person for what I have done for myself. My mother used to say "You should really lose weight and exercise!" That frustrated me and drove me crazy. I have lost almost 40 pounds since last Christmas so she now keeps her mouth shut though she doesn't work out like she should and gives excuses daily. They are going to Disney with us next December and my dad has trouble walking a lot. I gave her the WATP DVD for Christmas and want them to take 20-30 minutes to do the 1 or 2 mile workouts. I keep hearing excuses. So I have decided not to say anything anymore. 

It's up to you and no one else but you!

Good luck! Keep coming back here and we will help you on your journey! We have all been there before!

Gotta leave for work in 10 minutes!


----------



## jennz

I have been debating on getting another WATP video (getting bored w/the one I have) but I think I will do it, my muscles feel like they're going to break when I wake up and do my wii BL or PS Personal Trainer!  I can that in the afternoon.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

jennz said:


> I have been debating on getting another WATP video (getting bored w/the one I have) but I think I will do it, my muscles feel like they're going to break when I wake up and do my wii BL or PS Personal Trainer!  I can that in the afternoon.



I Love Leslie's new Pilates walk and I just ordered her Power Walk with friends. It is fun to keep it new and fresh.



donac said:


> I have been getting up early for many years now.  The alarm goes off at 4:20 and I am out of the house for work by 6:20.  In the past I would spend about a half an hour to 45 minutes working out.  I have gotten out of that but I am trying to get back into that.  Then I eat breakfast and watch the news then shower dress, pack lunch and out the door.  Some mornings I am out the door by 6 to get to school by 6:20 to get paperwork done in my classroom.  The kids are able to come into my classroom at 7 for extra help.  Friday morning I had 12 kids in there because I was giving tests all day
> 
> Even if I don't get a work out in I am a morning person.  Even during the summer when I don't have any where to go I am up early, usually before 6.
> 
> I need to get used to working out after school.  I seem to not do it if I have to work out after school.  And I could do it after school since the latest I am home is 4 and that is if I have a meeting (5 on some long meeting days).  Now that it is light out until 5 maybe I should go for a walk.  Maybe that will be a goal for another week.



I envy you. I have to get up at 5:30 to be at school by 7:00, there is no way I could get up earlier. I always workout after school. I find it keeps my stress levels down because I can get rid of my frustations!



3_disprincesses said:


> After gaining back a little last week, I'm down .4 lb this week.  I'm ok with it...I have been totally distracted this week so I'm thrilled I didn't gain again.
> 
> After months of looking at engagement/wedding rings, DBF surprised me New Year's Eve with a beautiful bridal set he found all by himself.  Yesterday we set a wedding date of April 16 of this year.  I would sure love to surprise him with a sexy body that I'm proud to show off in a pretty little nightie on our wedding night!  But at the rate of 4/10ths of a pound a week, it will never happen.
> 
> Anyone have any secrets of how to make myself get up and exercise at 5:00 in the morning?  I have the want to and when the alarm goes off I'm very much awake but I just lay there listening to the radio enjoying the quite of the morning and being all alone.  How do I make myself get out of bed and get going?  I am so jealous of all the people that get up and run/workout so early.  I want to do that too!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend - expecting rain all day tomorrow here.  But I have plenty to do making room in my house for my new "husband-to-be"!
> 
> ♥Theresa



CONGRATS on your engagement!!!! I too, am working on getting out of bed earlier, so far not working so well but I will continue to try!



lmhall2000 said:


> I'm down 4 pounds this week!! YAHOO! The scale did not move at all for me the previous week and the week before that I had lost 4 pounds...so I'm hoping next week won't be a no loss again, not liking that pattern!   I let myself have half a dessert tonight, that's the only sugar I've had all week...so hoping I can keep that trend up!!!
> 
> Keep up the focus and spirits everyone!! 2010 can be a losing year!!!
> 
> Tara



Awesome loss!!! You are doing great!!!



ladytink75 said:


> Saturday's QOTD:
> If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?
> 
> I would love to go to the BL ranch and train with Jillian... I know she could really put me back into shape and bring back my hour glass figure that I had so many years ago.



I would also love to train on the ranch with Bob or Jillian. What an amazing expierence that would be!!!!



corinnak said:


> Saturday's QOTD:
> If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?
> 
> There's an Alaska cruise that John "The Penguin" Bingham runs and it's a marathon over the course of the week, medal and all.  Sounds really cool to me!



That sounds like an amazing fitness vacation!


----------



## 3_disprincesses




----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  DH and I just discussed this and of course we agreed.  For us it would be a Hawaii vacation with lots of scuba diving, water sports, Hiking, walking on the beach, just doing things outside and enjoying the tropical environment. 

This summer we are doing a week at Disney with lots of walking, a weeks cruise with snorkeling, hiking, zip lines, more snorkeling, water sports, then back to Orlando for time at US, SeaWorld and WDW.  We will get lots more walking in.  We are always active on our vacations.  Now if we can make good food choices we'll be golden



*DH wants to know if anyone is doing the P90X.  If so what do you think of it?*


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

3_disprincesses said:


> After gaining back a little last week, I'm down .4 lb this week.  I'm ok with it...I have been totally distracted this week so I'm thrilled I didn't gain again.
> 
> After months of looking at engagement/wedding rings, DBF surprised me New Year's Eve with a beautiful bridal set he found all by himself.  Yesterday we set a wedding date of April 16 of this year.  I would sure love to surprise him with a sexy body that I'm proud to show off in a pretty little nightie on our wedding night!  But at the rate of 4/10ths of a pound a week, it will never happen.
> 
> Anyone have any secrets of how to make myself get up and exercise at 5:00 in the morning?  I have the want to and when the alarm goes off I'm very much awake but I just lay there listening to the radio enjoying the quite of the morning and being all alone.  How do I make myself get out of bed and get going?  I am so jealous of all the people that get up and run/workout so early.  I want to do that too!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend - expecting rain all day tomorrow here.  But I have plenty to do making room in my house for my new "husband-to-be"!
> 
> ♥Theresa



Congrats!!!   I think the key to working out early is getting into a routine...pack the gym bag ahead of time, or have your day set up!  Once you do it a few days, you kinds just get into the swing of things!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Q of the Day--I would love to see the Mayan ruins. We are also very active on vacations, and I think we would enjoy Hawaii as well. 

Theresa--congrats on your engagement!


----------



## tigger813

Home from work. Made myself some steak with onions and mushrooms with a teriyaki marinade. Really tasty and I have leftovers for tomorrow. Need to head downstairs in a while to get in my other workouts. I need to do the EA Sports Active and a few more miles of WATP. I thought about doing the elliptical but think I'll save that for tomorrow when I can do it earlier in the day. Not sure if I'll make all of my miles that I want to today but I did work today. 

I have a $10 Target gift card so I'm going to do some research on the other Leslie Sansone DVDs that are out. I heard good things about the AB workout and am interested in the others people mentioned!


----------



## Colleen27

Cinderella Girl said:


> HERE IS FRIDAY'S QOTD:
> What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?



Like others, mine is to *run* a 5K - run the whole thing, not walk all/part of it. I'm thinking the Princess half in 2011 would be a good long-term goal, with the shorter term goal of running the annual 5K here at home and maybe the Wine & Dine 5K at Disney (if our May trip falls through - if I go in May, I won't be able to do Oct too!). 



Cinderella Girl said:


> Here is Saturday's QOTD:
> If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?



Hmmm, do I have to pick just one? I love active vacations, and there are several I'd like to do that would involve a lot of physical activity. If I had to settle on just one, money no object, it would be an extended trip to Australia with plenty of hiking, horseback riding, and swimming/snorkling/scuba. Hawaii would be a close second. And I've always wanted to hike the Appalachian Trail, so that would be a good one as well. Oh, and Costa Rica; I would love to do the rainforest and canopy tours, volcano hikes, etc.


----------



## tigger813

Didn't stick to my plan today on the workout front. Only got in 2 miles this morning plus gave a 1 hour massage. Knees were a bit sore tonight and the kids wanted to play Harry Potter Scene It and then we played Lego Rock Band. Now my wrist is aching from playing guitar for an hour! Sometimes your body needs a rest! I will get back OP tomorrow. Pretty good food wise and drank my water today!


----------



## donac

Colleen27 said:


> Like others, mine is to *run* a 5K - run the whole thing, not walk all/part of it. I'm thinking the Princess half in 2011 would be a good long-term goal, with the shorter term goal of running the annual 5K here at home and maybe the Wine & Dine 5K at Disney (if our May trip falls through - if I go in May, I won't be able to do Oct too!).
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do I have to pick just one? I love active vacations, and there are several I'd like to do that would involve a lot of physical activity. If I had to settle on just one, money no object, it would be an extended trip to Australia with plenty of hiking, horseback riding, and swimming/snorkling/scuba. Hawaii would be a close second. And I've always wanted to hike the Appalachian Trail, so that would be a good one as well. Oh, and Costa Rica; I would love to do the rainforest and canopy tours, volcano hikes, etc.




I mentioned to dh that I thought we should hike this trail I read about in his Backpacker magazine.  It is south jersey and it is VERY flat.  Now he is talking about taking me on a couple of sections of the Appalachian Trail  He plans to spend more on a new pair of hiking shoes for me than I spend on an outfit.





tigger813 said:


> Didn't stick to my plan today on the workout front. Only got in 2 miles this morning plus gave a 1 hour massage. Knees were a bit sore tonight and the kids wanted to play Harry Potter Scene It and then we played Lego Rock Band. Now my wrist is aching from playing guitar for an hour! Sometimes your body needs a rest! I will get back OP tomorrow. Pretty good food wise and drank my water today!



I tried Toy Story Mania this morning and my thumb is sore from pressing the button to shoot.  I spent about an hour and it was a lot of fun.  Some of the same graphics as the game in DW.  I am not a video game person but I had fun.  I was also playing by myself.  

Just finished grading some papers from my calc class.  I had one student do no calculus at all to solve the problems.  BUDDY what is the name of the class?  They had 45 minutes to do 5 problems and I had one student do only 3 problems.  What was he doing?

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## tigger813

I've been thinking about playing Toy Story Mania the past several days! Maybe we'll play it tomorrow afternoon after church. Time to snuggle on the couch with DH. Haven't had time all day!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Haven't gotten onto our thread for a couple days.  Just wanted to pop in to say I hope everybody is having a great weekend.

I ended up with a maintain this week, but I'm okay with that, since I usually have a gain when its TOM so a maintain is a definitely improvement

There's been lots of weigh-ins coming in, which I haven't got opened yet, but I'm happy to see so many reporting in 

DH & I spend loads of time this week looking into different vacation options to use up airplane points.  We ended up picking a cruise over Vegas, so for our spring break in March DFiL is looking after our DD's, while DH and I head of to SanDiego for a 5 night cruise into Mexico  Excellent motivation to stay focused on exercising


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Friday QOTD: A fitness goal I have for 2010 is to do more local races. Since I usually manage 1, it should be easy to improve by 100%! I'm hoping to do two 5Ks, and maybe a 10K. I need to get outside to run when it is warm enough to do so, I tend to stay in my basement and then the "real world" is a shock for my system. 

Saturday QOTD: I would love to incorporate the Disneyland Half into a vacation! I don't know how realistic that is, but I love the idea. My second choice would be a lovely week at a spa, with healthy cuisine, great workouts, and practical advice I could take back to my daily life. 

I ran 6M this morning, and it felt great! So good to be moving for a long distance again. I slowed down a bit, to make sure I could do it all, but no problem. I think I'm finally back in the "losing" mindset, which for me includes the workouts and healthy eating. It takes me a bit to recover from a trip, but I'm finally putting it all together. My snack for tomorrow afternoon's football playoff is cauliflower poppers, 0 pts from the WW website. I've never tried them so I'm hoping this is a new winner!

Maria


----------



## joy@disney

Just tried a new recipe tonight from a friend of mine who is a Zumba instructor.  It came from Healthy Cooking/Taste of Home cook book.  It was really yummy and my whole family liked it.  Wanted to share the recipe with everyone.

Prep/Total Time 15-20 mins. 

Tangy Parmesan Tilapia

1/4 c. grated parmesan cheese
2 tbsp. reduced-fat mayonaise
1 tbsp. reduced-fat butter, softened
1 tbsp. lime juice 
1/8 tsp. garlic powder
1/8 tsp. dried basil
1/8 tsp. pepper
dash onion powder
4 tilapia fillets (5 oz each)
1/4 tsp salt

Mix first 8 ingredients in smal bowl; set aside. Line broiler pan w/ foil and coat w/ Pam. Place fillets on sprayed foil and sprinkle w/ salt.
Broil 3-4 inches from heat for 2-3 mins. on each side. 
Spread 1 tbsp. cheese mixture over the top of each fillet; broil 1 -2 mins longer OR until topping is golden and fish flakes easily w/ a fork. 

1 fillet equals 179 calories, 7 grams fat (3 g sat fat), 29 g protein.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

tigger813 said:


> I gave her the WATP DVD for Christmas


What is the WATP dvd?

We just got an elliptical two days ago and I am LOVING it. We found it used on Craigslist and it's perfect. I've been playing around with working out for a month or two, but have been making excuses, waiting until I could afford an elliptical / find a nice one. But now that I have it, I've decided my excuse time is OVER!! I did an hour yesterday (split between two 30 minute sessions) and 30 minutes so far today. I wonder why we always forget how good working out feels until after we do it. Maybe I should make myself a poster that says that to remind me.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

my3princes said:


> QOTD:  DH and I just discussed this and of course we agreed.  For us it would be a Hawaii vacation with lots of scuba diving, water sports, Hiking, walking on the beach, just doing things outside and enjoying the tropical environment.
> 
> This summer we are doing a week at Disney with lots of walking, a weeks cruise with snorkeling, hiking, zip lines, more snorkeling, water sports, then back to Orlando for time at US, SeaWorld and WDW.  We will get lots more walking in.  We are always active on our vacations.  Now if we can make good food choices we'll be golden
> 
> 
> 
> *DH wants to know if anyone is doing the P90X.  If so what do you think of it?*



I love active Disney vacations. I always come back from DW having lost weight! My cousins husband does P90X and he loves it! He says it has really helped him.



Rose&Mike said:


> Q of the Day--I would love to see the Mayan ruins. We are also very active on vacations, and I think we would enjoy Hawaii as well.
> 
> Theresa--congrats on your engagement!



Hawaii is amazing!!! But I have never been there when I have been in shape, looking forward to that some day!



tigger813 said:


> Home from work. Made myself some steak with onions and mushrooms with a teriyaki marinade. Really tasty and I have leftovers for tomorrow. Need to head downstairs in a while to get in my other workouts. I need to do the EA Sports Active and a few more miles of WATP. I thought about doing the elliptical but think I'll save that for tomorrow when I can do it earlier in the day. Not sure if I'll make all of my miles that I want to today but I did work today.
> 
> I have a $10 Target gift card so I'm going to do some research on the other Leslie Sansone DVDs that are out. I heard good things about the AB workout and am interested in the others people mentioned!



I know I already posted this, but I love Leslie's new Walk with Pilates. I got it at Target and it is great. I also like the Walk Away Belly Fat.



Colleen27 said:


> Like others, mine is to *run* a 5K - run the whole thing, not walk all/part of it. I'm thinking the Princess half in 2011 would be a good long-term goal, with the shorter term goal of running the annual 5K here at home and maybe the Wine & Dine 5K at Disney (if our May trip falls through - if I go in May, I won't be able to do Oct too!).
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do I have to pick just one? I love active vacations, and there are several I'd like to do that would involve a lot of physical activity. If I had to settle on just one, money no object, it would be an extended trip to Australia with plenty of hiking, horseback riding, and swimming/snorkling/scuba. Hawaii would be a close second. And I've always wanted to hike the Appalachian Trail, so that would be a good one as well. Oh, and Costa Rica; I would love to do the rainforest and canopy tours, volcano hikes, etc.



I, too, want to do the 2011 Princess Half marathon. Other people on our thread have also made that a long term goal. Maybe we can all train for it and have a BL/DIS meet during the half. That would be fun!



LuvBaloo said:


> Haven't gotten onto our thread for a couple days.  Just wanted to pop in to say I hope everybody is having a great weekend.
> 
> I ended up with a maintain this week, but I'm okay with that, since I usually have a gain when its TOM so a maintain is a definitely improvement
> 
> There's been lots of weigh-ins coming in, which I haven't got opened yet, but I'm happy to see so many reporting in
> 
> DH & I spend loads of time this week looking into different vacation options to use up airplane points.  We ended up picking a cruise over Vegas, so for our spring break in March DFiL is looking after our DD's, while DH and I head of to SanDiego for a 5 night cruise into Mexico  Excellent motivation to stay focused on exercising



Congrats on the cruise, that sounds fun!!! Thank you for all you do with this challenge! We couldn't do it without you!!!!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Friday QOTD: A fitness goal I have for 2010 is to do more local races. Since I usually manage 1, it should be easy to improve by 100%! I'm hoping to do two 5Ks, and maybe a 10K. I need to get outside to run when it is warm enough to do so, I tend to stay in my basement and then the "real world" is a shock for my system.
> 
> Saturday QOTD: I would love to incorporate the Disneyland Half into a vacation! I don't know how realistic that is, but I love the idea. My second choice would be a lovely week at a spa, with healthy cuisine, great workouts, and practical advice I could take back to my daily life.
> 
> I ran 6M this morning, and it felt great! So good to be moving for a long distance again. I slowed down a bit, to make sure I could do it all, but no problem. I think I'm finally back in the "losing" mindset, which for me includes the workouts and healthy eating. It takes me a bit to recover from a trip, but I'm finally putting it all together. My snack for tomorrow afternoon's football playoff is cauliflower poppers, 0 pts from the WW website. I've never tried them so I'm hoping this is a new winner!
> 
> Maria



Great Goals!!!!! I also love the cauliflower poppers idea. I am having people over for the game tomorrow and I will look that up!


----------



## Cinderella Girl

iheartdolewhips said:


> What is the WATP dvd?:



It is a series if Walking dvd's by Leslie Sansone, called Walk Away the Pounds or Walk at Home.

I love them and use them almost everyday!
Molly


----------



## iheartdolewhips

Cinderella Girl said:


> It is a series if Walking dvd's by Leslie Sansone, called Walk Away the Pounds or Walk at Home.
> 
> I love them and use them almost everyday!
> Molly


Thank you! I've heard of them before, I just couldn't decipher the acronym. What types of moves does she use?


----------



## Octoberbride03

Oh FYI for Leslie Sansone fans.  I got emailed the QVC schedule today and she will be on twice this coming friday.  I imagine she'll have lots of stuff to share.


----------



## maiziezoe

pjlla said:


> How are you ending the day with 12 points unused?  Not trying to be nosey, but it seems like you may not be eating enough if you have that many points left at the end of the day.  Are you earning LOADS of activity points?  I'll be the first to admit I never calculate or use my activity points, but I do try to eat my daily target minimum at least 5 days a week and then I use my Flex points for a splurge or two on the weekends.  Just be careful of not eating enough.... it will drop you metabolism to nothing and you will stop losing.



I have no idea how I end up with so many points every day. I just don't have enough time in the day to eat 29 points. Today was the first day since I started WW that I dipped into my "Weekly Remaining" points and that was just 1 point. Last week I had 71 Activity points earned that went to waste because I didn't use them. I think I need to rethink my daily schedule so I can eat more. 



3_disprincesses said:


> After gaining back a little last week, I'm down .4 lb this week.  I'm ok with it...I have been totally distracted this week so I'm thrilled I didn't gain again.
> 
> After months of looking at engagement/wedding rings, DBF surprised me New Year's Eve with a beautiful bridal set he found all by himself.  Yesterday we set a wedding date of April 16 of this year.  I would sure love to surprise him with a sexy body that I'm proud to show off in a pretty little nightie on our wedding night!  But at the rate of 4/10ths of a pound a week, it will never happen.
> 
> Anyone have any secrets of how to make myself get up and exercise at 5:00 in the morning?  I have the want to and when the alarm goes off I'm very much awake but I just lay there listening to the radio enjoying the quite of the morning and being all alone.  How do I make myself get out of bed and get going?  I am so jealous of all the people that get up and run/workout so early.  I want to do that too!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend - expecting rain all day tomorrow here.  But I have plenty to do making room in my house for my new "husband-to-be"!
> 
> ♥Theresa



Congrats on your engagement!!!  



donac said:


> I am getting a cold that my dh had this week.  I had a rotten night sleep.  Woke a lot feeling hot and sweaty.
> 
> Dh is feeling better which is good since he wants to go visit his mom.  She was hospitlized with inflamed lungs the other day.  We were told she was coming home but I found out by an email from an aunt that she is still in the hospital.  You would think one of his sisters would call us and tell us that she was still in the hospital.  dh called the other night and was told that she would probably come home on Friday.  He told his sister to call if there was a change.  Why didn't they call him.. He's calling this morning so he knows where to go to visit him.
> 
> I don't have too much planned for today.  Just shopping for some fabric for project going on next week.
> 
> Have a great day everyone




I hope you're feeling better soon... and your MIL too.



jennz said:


> _Put your work out clothes out next to the night before, move your alarm clock across the room so you have to get out of bed to turn it off, and when you think "it's so nice to just lay here" think "I can't wait to wear that sexy lingerie!"_
> 
> Getting up in the morning - not only is that hard, but do you guys start in right away or wait 15 or 30 minutes before you work out?  My body is still tired!
> 
> Well even though today wasn't a weigh day, yesterday I was up about a pound or just over, today I am DOWN, that pound is gone plus another 1.2 so I am at 10 pounds!  I am very excited and am changing my clippie!
> 
> Although I was sick the last 2 days it sure didn't matter to my appetite, so I'm really glad to see the scale go down.   I had 2 days with no exercise and yesterday I walked slowly on the tm for 1/2 hour to get moving.  Feeling okay so far today.  I think we are going to Friday's tonight for a belated bd dinner for me, since dd is feeling better now.  I love their Dragon Fire Chicken - yum!  500 calorie delish dinner!!
> 
> *QOTD:  If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?*  Hmmmm...dreaming going on here.  I love it!  I think I would be like iheartdolewhips and take an active vacation, either to Hawaii or Australia.  I would love to hike in the rain forest, walk on the beach...



The alarm clock across the room was EXACTLY what I was going to suggest!

CONGRATS on your 10 pound weight loss and clippie!!   



jennz said:


> I have been debating on getting another WATP video (getting bored w/the one I have) but I think I will do it, my muscles feel like they're going to break when I wake up and do my wii BL or PS Personal Trainer!  I can that in the afternoon.



You just reminded me... I ordered a WATP DVD over a week ago and I still haven't received it. Hmmm.



joy@disney said:


> Just tried a new recipe tonight from a friend of mine who is a Zumba instructor.  It came from Healthy Cooking/Taste of Home cook book.  It was really yummy and my whole family liked it.  Wanted to share the recipe with everyone.
> 
> Prep/Total Time 15-20 mins.
> 
> Tangy Parmesan Tilapia
> 
> 1/4 c. grated parmesan cheese
> 2 tbsp. reduced-fat mayonaise
> 1 tbsp. reduced-fat butter, softened
> 1 tbsp. lime juice
> 1/8 tsp. garlic powder
> 1/8 tsp. dried basil
> 1/8 tsp. pepper
> dash onion powder
> 4 tilapia fillets (5 oz each)
> 1/4 tsp salt
> 
> Mix first 8 ingredients in smal bowl; set aside. Line broiler pan w/ foil and coat w/ Pam. Place fillets on sprayed foil and sprinkle w/ salt.
> Broil 3-4 inches from heat for 2-3 mins. on each side.
> Spread 1 tbsp. cheese mixture over the top of each fillet; broil 1 -2 mins longer OR until topping is golden and fish flakes easily w/ a fork.
> 
> 1 fillet equals 179 calories, 7 grams fat (3 g sat fat), 29 g protein.



I made this a few months ago. Very good!!


----------



## beansf

I actually like quite a bit of activity on my vacations. I would love a spa trip with my sister where there were yoga classes, fitness trainers, and spa cuisine. 


I went for a walk today, even though it was chillier than I like. I was just glad it didn't rain on me since that is all it has done for over a week! I also used my elliptical trainer. I am not ready for weight training due to the pinched nerve in my neck, but I will hit the cardio as much as I can. 

I decided to order one of those Omron pedometers from Amazon. I don't feel like wearing the Bodybugg anymore but I would like *some* feedback.

Have a great rest-of-the-weekend, everyone!


----------



## maiziezoe

Good evening!

Today my hubby and I went to lunch with some of our Dis-er friends to 5 Guys Burgers. Best burgers EV-ER! I spent yesterday afternoon going over the menu and deciding what I wanted and then I planned the rest of my day today around those points. I ordered the "Little Hamburger" without cheese and mayo. 11 points. However, about 3/4 through the burger I noticed I was eating the regular hamburger (double meat) at 17 points. Ack!!!  Totally screwed up the rest of my day and I think I had a small anxiety attack over it. Not only that, I only did 30 minutes of exercise today because we were running late to meet our friends. Ack again!

*Here is Saturday's QOTD:
If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?*

I would go to the Miraval Life in Balance Resort and Spa in Tucson, Arizona. My friend went there a few months ago and said it was A-MAZE-ING. Oprah and Gayle have been there a many times too. It's super expensive. My friend stayed in the second cheapest room and it was $710 a night. But, money is no object, right? I'll stay in the room Oprah stays in!


----------



## sahbushka

Theresa - just remind your self that you will have those wedding pictures forever, your kids will look at them, your grandkids will look at them....do you want to look back on that day with regrets?  If there is something you could do right now or at 5am that would help garantee that you won't have regrets would you do it?  If the answer is yes then put a wedding picture on the alarm clock that you have placed accross the room and make sure you have everything ready the night before so that you can just get up and do the exersize without any more prep.

Good luck and congrats!

SarahMay


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I had some disappointing news yesterday so my husband took us over to Disney yesterday.   We had a fun time.  So I got lotsa exercise running around the Magic Kingdom.   BUT....my great find for healty food.   The Wave at CR.   It was amazing and just what I was looking for on my diet.   I ordered the fish of the day it was Artic Char soooooo good.    Pan fried in Olive Oil and saffron over a fresh succotach.   It tasted very fresh and light.  The succotash was def hand picked lima beans and corn cut off the cob with some sort of tomatoe butter base.  It was really a nice change from all the other heavy food they serve.   I did splurge a bit and share the dessert with my husband.   Over all great day!!  so if you are going to the world and want to watch it a little give it a try we were skeptical but like it alot.


----------



## pjlla

3_disprincesses said:


>



I'm sorry.  It would appear that I hurt your feelings.  I really didn't mean to do that.  I just wanted you to be realistic.  Nothing we say is going to make you exercise until you decide that you are ready to do it for yourself.  Sure, we can offer up plenty of helpful suggestions, but you have to act on them.  
Again, I am sorry if I was too harsh.  I didn't mean to offend you and I am truly sorry.  




LuvBaloo said:


> Haven't gotten onto our thread for a couple days.  Just wanted to pop in to say I hope everybody is having a great weekend.
> 
> I ended up with a maintain this week, but I'm okay with that, since I usually have a gain when its TOM so a maintain is a definitely improvement
> 
> There's been lots of weigh-ins coming in, which I haven't got opened yet, but I'm happy to see so many reporting in
> 
> DH & I spend loads of time this week looking into different vacation options to use up airplane points.  We ended up picking a cruise over Vegas, so for our spring break in March DFiL is looking after our DD's, while DH and I head of to SanDiego for a 5 night cruise into Mexico  Excellent motivation to stay focused on exercising



First of all, great job on the maintain!  Secondly... the vacation sounds exciting.  My DH is such a stick-in-the-mud and never wants to plan to go ANYWHERE.  Getting to Disney every few years is kind of like pulling teeth!  I'm sure you will have a SUPER time.



joy@disney said:


> Just tried a new recipe tonight from a friend of mine who is a Zumba instructor.  It came from Healthy Cooking/Taste of Home cook book.  It was really yummy and my whole family liked it.  Wanted to share the recipe with everyone.
> 
> Prep/Total Time 15-20 mins.
> 
> Tangy Parmesan Tilapia
> 
> 1/4 c. grated parmesan cheese
> 2 tbsp. reduced-fat mayonaise
> 1 tbsp. reduced-fat butter, softened
> 1 tbsp. lime juice
> 1/8 tsp. garlic powder
> 1/8 tsp. dried basil
> 1/8 tsp. pepper
> dash onion powder
> 4 tilapia fillets (5 oz each)
> 1/4 tsp salt
> 
> Mix first 8 ingredients in smal bowl; set aside. Line broiler pan w/ foil and coat w/ Pam. Place fillets on sprayed foil and sprinkle w/ salt.
> Broil 3-4 inches from heat for 2-3 mins. on each side.
> Spread 1 tbsp. cheese mixture over the top of each fillet; broil 1 -2 mins longer OR until topping is golden and fish flakes easily w/ a fork.
> 
> 1 fillet equals 179 calories, 7 grams fat (3 g sat fat), 29 g protein.



Thanks for the recipe.  I'll try it this week... but maybe with perch instead of tilapia.  I can usually get the perch cheaper.  I'll see what's on sale.  


Morning all! Well, last night's Robotics dinner wasn't a complete disaster until dessert arrived.  Dinner was pasta with meat sauce and cheese.  I had about a 1 C portion with a small piece of bread (sadly, not a vegetable in sight). I overindulged at dessert though.  I had not one, but TWO mint brownies.  And in hindsight... they were worth every calorie! They were fabulous.  Since it was my splurge day I don't have any real regrets about eating them.  That said, I am going to get in a short workout today, even though Sunday is usually my day off.  

I've been trying to avoid the grocery store and use up some of my pantry and freezer overages (and save some $$), but it looks like I won't be able to avoid a trip to the grocery store much longer.  We have no milk, no juice except V-8 (no one drinks but me), 3 slices of bread, no eggs, no fresh veggies other than 3 onions and a bit of limp celery, no frozen veggies, no fruit other than some old clementines and 2 apples and a dried up lime.  The kids school snack bin is almost empty, except for the last few things that no one ever wants (few 100 calorie bars, some raisin/cranberry boxes, and a few applesauce cups).  I rarely make a grocery store trip without combining it with other errands, but I don't really need to go anywhere else today.   Maybe I'll try to limp along another 24 hours.  I need to go to the airport to pick up DD tonight.  I could leave 30 minutes early and dash into Shaw's for a few essentials.  I think I'll do that, rather than make a special trip (the grocery  store is 30 minutes away).  As long as I can get fruit, veggies, milk, juice, bread, and eggs, I think we can survive on the pantry and freezer stuff for a bit longer. It will just take some planning.

Guess I'll go decide if I am doing a WATP video today or hitting the TM... or maybe my new BL Powersculpt... I really like that and it is a nice change from all of the cardio I do.  Then a few minutes of "power housework"  and then I'll be free to do some scrapbooking until I need to leave to get DD at the airport tonight.

Talk to you all later..................P


----------



## lovedvc

Friday night I went to a fundraiser and won the S'mores basket which included a 5 lb bar of Hershey's chocolate.  Last night my husband decided he was going to break it up.  I took a few small and I mean small pieces that fell off and put the rest into the freezer.  Hopefully I will forget it is in there.


----------



## heatherlynn444

doesn't the biggest loser now have a resort/ranch/spa place you can go to? that would be cool!


----------



## 3_disprincesses

sahbushka said:


> Theresa - just remind your self that you will have those wedding pictures forever, your kids will look at them, your grandkids will look at them....do you want to look back on that day with regrets?  If there is something you could do right now or at 5am that would help garantee that you won't have regrets would you do it?  If the answer is yes then put a wedding picture on the alarm clock that you have placed accross the room and make sure you have everything ready the night before so that you can just get up and do the exersize without any more prep.
> 
> Good luck and congrats!
> 
> SarahMay



You're so right about the pictures - I HATE taking them now...have only a couple of us together.  I was not in any of the pictures from our last two WDW trips.  I do want pictures of my Wedding Day though!  I usually sleep until about 7:30 on Sunday mornings - get up just in time to get us ready for church.  But I did get up early this a.m. and do about 30 minutes of wii My Fitness Coach.  It's a beautiful day so I'm sure I'll get in a 30 minute or so walk today.  I AM GOING TO DO THIS!!!!!

pjlla - Sorry if I gave you that impression.  I had just typed a reply to another post and somehow lost it.  Tried starting over and lost my train of thought...hence the confusion!  Girl, you just told it like it is HAHA!


----------



## pjlla

3_disprincesses said:


> You're so right about the pictures - I HATE taking them now...have only a couple of us together.  I was not in any of the pictures from our last two WDW trips.  I do want pictures of my Wedding Day though!  I usually sleep until about 7:30 on Sunday mornings - get up just in time to get us ready for church.  But I did get up early this a.m. and do about 30 minutes of wii My Fitness Coach.  It's a beautiful day so I'm sure I'll get in a 30 minute or so walk today.  I AM GOING TO DO THIS!!!!!
> 
> pjlla - Sorry if I gave you that impression.  I had just typed a reply to another post and somehow lost it.  Tried starting over and lost my train of thought...hence the confusion!  Girl, you just told it like it is HAHA!


w

Oh good!  Glad you took my comments  in the spirit in which they were intended.  

Well... DD just txted from the MK... she is sick and just vomited in line in front of everyone.    I feel so bad, but she knew she wasn't feeling well before they left the hotel room and she didn't take any Pepto Bismol or Tums (both of which were available in her suitcase!!).  She says she feels better now.  Hopefully the worst of it is over.  I would hate to think of her vomiting all the flight home!!  ICK (both for her and the others around her!). Now I get to spend the rest of the afternoon worrying about that.  Oh well. 

I made couple of nice big meatloaves for dinner tonight (I'll put the second in the freezer for another day).  I use lots of "filler" like refried beans, bran, wheat germ, bread crumbs, veggies, so hopefully that will keep the calories low (plus I use lean ground beef).  

Off to serve the men some lunch..................P


----------



## mikamah

Happy sunday everyone.  I don't think I"ve been on since wednesday.  Had a busy few days, and today I should be cleaning my disgusting house, but thought I'd take a dis break.  I  haven't been tracking lately, and though I've seen some small losses, i think it's just a matter of time before it's all back on if I don't get back into the tracking.  Had kind of an emotional week, but am feeling better, and I'm going to get a tracker out and start today.  

Congrats to last weeks biggest losers!!  It's so awesome that we've reached 500 pounds gone!!!  Great work losers!!

Thanks Eeyore's butterfly for coaching last week, and welcome to Cinderella girl this week.  

Thanks corinna for the qotd posts, makes it easy to catch up.  

1/20 Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
Thisis a tough one, I'm my own worst enemy, but I'm trying to keep myself accountable, and keep up with the exercise, and not give up.  I'll keep going to ww too. 

1/21 Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?
when I'm craving a snack, I need to eat a piece of fruit or a yogurt, rather than crackers, or chips. 

1/22 Friday QOTD: What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?
To do the wish exercise challenge each month, and to make at least 1000 minutes each month.  On track so far this month.


1/23 Saturday QOTD: If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?
 I would love to go some place beautiful, arizona, the grandcanyon, and stay at a dude ranch/ spa type place, with lots of activities, and a nice relaxing massage each night.  I took a vermont bike tour many years ago, and I biked harder than I ever had, and one night I treated myself to a massage, and it was amazing.  I've only had two in my life, but the one after really exercising hard for a couple days was so therapeutic.  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  I don't think I'll be able to catch up on the thread this time, so I'll just go forward from here.  But who knows, I may post this, and read for another hour, i'm so far behind.  


__________________


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Good evening!
> 
> Today my hubby and I went to lunch with some of our Dis-er friends to 5 Guys Burgers. Best burgers EV-ER! I spent yesterday afternoon going over the menu and deciding what I wanted and then I planned the rest of my day today around those points. I ordered the "Little Hamburger" without cheese and mayo. 11 points. However, about 3/4 through the burger I noticed I was eating the regular hamburger (double meat) at 17 points. Ack!!!  Totally screwed up the rest of my day and I think I had a small anxiety attack over it. Not only that, I only did 30 minutes of exercise today because we were running late to meet our friends. Ack again!
> 
> *Here is Saturday's QOTD:
> If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?*
> 
> I would go to the Miraval Life in Balance Resort and Spa in Tucson, Arizona. My friend went there a few months ago and said it was A-MAZE-ING. Oprah and Gayle have been there a many times too. It's super expensive. My friend stayed in the second cheapest room and it was $710 a night. But, money is no object, right? I'll stay in the room Oprah stays in!



5 Guys...yum!!  Did you stay away from the fries?  I don't think I could have done that!  DH has been wanting to go but I must stay away for a while!  That place doesn't even PRETEND to be healthy!  lol  How fun that you guys got together!



donac said:


> I mentioned to dh that I thought we should hike this trail I read about in his Backpacker magazine.  It is south jersey and it is VERY flat.  Now he is talking about taking me on a couple of sections of the Appalachian Trail  He plans to spend more on a new pair of hiking shoes for me than I spend on an outfit.
> 
> I tried Toy Story Mania this morning and my thumb is sore from pressing the button to shoot.  I spent about an hour and it was a lot of fun.  Some of the same graphics as the game in DW.  I am not a video game person but I had fun.  I was also playing by myself.
> 
> Just finished grading some papers from my calc class.  I had one student do no calculus at all to solve the problems.  BUDDY what is the name of the class?  They had 45 minutes to do 5 problems and I had one student do only 3 problems.  What was he doing?
> 
> Have a great evening everyone.



You DH is pretty excited about your suggesting a hike huh?  Big difference from FLAT to mountains!

You must be sighing when you're grading those papers...don't you want to swat the kids on the head?



LuvBaloo said:


> Haven't gotten onto our thread for a couple days.  Just wanted to pop in to say I hope everybody is having a great weekend.
> 
> I ended up with a maintain this week, but I'm okay with that, since I usually have a gain when its TOM so a maintain is a definitely improvement
> 
> There's been lots of weigh-ins coming in, which I haven't got opened yet, but I'm happy to see so many reporting in
> 
> DH & I spend loads of time this week looking into different vacation options to use up airplane points.  We ended up picking a cruise over Vegas, so for our spring break in March DFiL is looking after our DD's, while DH and I head of to SanDiego for a 5 night cruise into Mexico  Excellent motivation to stay focused on exercising



Wow - very exciting!!  Vacation without the kiddos!  



iheartdolewhips said:


> What is the WATP dvd?
> 
> We just got an elliptical two days ago and I am LOVING it. We found it used on Craigslist and it's perfect. I've been playing around with working out for a month or two, but have been making excuses, waiting until I could afford an elliptical / find a nice one. But now that I have it, I've decided my excuse time is OVER!! I did an hour yesterday (split between two 30 minute sessions) and 30 minutes so far today. I wonder why we always forget how good working out feels until after we do it. Maybe I should make myself a poster that says that to remind me.



That is so true about feeling good after a workout, I also focus on the effort it takes (sorry Tig not like you and have so many that I love that I have to figure out how to work them all in!  but I hope to become that way...)  I think I'm going to check Craigslist, great idea!



maiziezoe said:


> The alarm clock across the room was EXACTLY what I was going to suggest!
> 
> CONGRATS on your 10 pound weight loss and clippie!!



Thank you my friend!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I had some disappointing news yesterday so my husband took us over to Disney yesterday.   We had a fun time.  So I got lotsa exercise running around the Magic Kingdom.   BUT....my great find for healty food.   The Wave at CR.   It was amazing and just what I was looking for on my diet.   I ordered the fish of the day it was Artic Char soooooo good.    Pan fried in Olive Oil and saffron over a fresh succotach.   It tasted very fresh and light.  The succotash was def hand picked lima beans and corn cut off the cob with some sort of tomatoe butter base.  It was really a nice change from all the other heavy food they serve.   I did splurge a bit and share the dessert with my husband.   Over all great day!!  so if you are going to the world and want to watch it a little give it a try we were skeptical but like it alot.



I'm sorry you had some bad news but I'm happy for you that you were able to go to WDW and also try out the Wave - I've heard good things about it.



3_disprincesses said:


> You're so right about the pictures - I HATE taking them now...have only a couple of us together.  I was not in any of the pictures from our last two WDW trips.  I do want pictures of my Wedding Day though!  I usually sleep until about 7:30 on Sunday mornings - get up just in time to get us ready for church.  But I did get up early this a.m. and do about 30 minutes of wii My Fitness Coach.  It's a beautiful day so I'm sure I'll get in a 30 minute or so walk today.  I AM GOING TO DO THIS!!!!!



  Be proud!!! Great job!


pjlla said:


> Well... DD just txted from the MK... she is sick and just vomited in line in front of everyone.    I feel so bad, but she knew she wasn't feeling well before they left the hotel room and she didn't take any Pepto Bismol or Tums (both of which were available in her suitcase!!).  She says she feels better now.  Hopefully the worst of it is over.  I would hate to think of her vomiting all the flight home!!  ICK (both for her and the others around her!). Now I get to spend the rest of the afternoon worrying about that.  Oh well.



Poor dd!  How awful for her and also for you that you're not with her!  


Well I got a new WATP dvd yesterday, the 5 mile one and did 3 miles today...wow that is a LOT faster than my other one!  I liked it!  DD, 11, is really getting into exercise.  The girl does competitive cheer, so she's pretty strong, and does that (lots of tumbling and strength) already for 6 hours/week and now she's exercising at home.  She got Jillian's Trouble spot workout dvd yesterday (not that she knows what a trouble spot is) to make her arms, abs and glutes stronger so she can be a better cheerleader.  Rock on girl!  I told her I'll do it with her (so I can keep an eye on her form) but I know it'll be hard for me!  I've done her at home cheer exercises with her - well I've done 3 while she's done 20! so she should be good.  Now DH is starting to join in - hooray!


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  I don't think I'll be able to catch up on the thread this time, so I'll just go forward from here.  But who knows, I may post this, and read for another hour, i'm so far behind.



Welcome back!  I wondered where you'd been.    Set your timer, clean for 15 minutes, Dis for 15 minutes...burn some cleaning calories - you'll feel great and in control!  And then you can cheer the Colts on at 3!  lol


----------



## lisah0711

maiziezoe said:


> Ack!!!  Totally screwed up the rest of my day and I think I had a small anxiety attack over it. Not only that, I only did 30 minutes of exercise today because we were running late to meet our friends. Ack again!



, maiziezoe, some days you are going to go over your points.  Don't stress, just work a little harder the next few days and it will balance out.  It doesn't hurt to give your body a few extra calories every once in awhile to keep yourself from plateauing!  



sahbushka said:


> Theresa - just remind your self that you will have those wedding pictures forever, your kids will look at them, your grandkids will look at them....do you want to look back on that day with regrets?



This is an excellent point!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I had some disappointing news yesterday so my husband took us over to Disney yesterday.   We had a fun time.  So I got lotsa exercise running around the Magic Kingdom.   BUT....my great find for healty food.   The Wave at CR.   It was amazing and just what I was looking for on my diet.   I ordered the fish of the day it was Artic Char soooooo good.    Pan fried in Olive Oil and saffron over a fresh succotach.   It tasted very fresh and light.  The succotash was def hand picked lima beans and corn cut off the cob with some sort of tomatoe butter base.  It was really a nice change from all the other heavy food they serve.   I did splurge a bit and share the dessert with my husband.   Over all great day!!  so if you are going to the world and want to watch it a little give it a try we were skeptical but like it alot.



Bummer about the bad news but sounds like you made the best of it with a trip to WDW and a healthy dinner!  

pjlla, sorry to hear that your daughter got ill.  Poor thing!  And poor you having her sick while she is away.  



mikamah said:


> Happy sunday everyone.  I don't think I"ve been on since wednesday.  Had a busy few days, and today I should be cleaning my disgusting house, but thought I'd take a dis break.



Hello!    I am sure your house isn't disgusting -- it is lived in!  



jennz said:


> Well I got a new WATP dvd yesterday, the 5 mile one and did 3 miles today...wow that is a LOT faster than my other one!  I liked it!  DD, 11, is really getting into exercise.  The girl does competitive cheer, so she's pretty strong, and does that (lots of tumbling and strength) already for 6 hours/week and now she's exercising at home.  She got Jillian's Trouble spot workout dvd yesterday (not that she knows what a trouble spot is) to make her arms, abs and glutes stronger so she can be a better cheerleader.  Rock on girl!  I told her I'll do it with her (so I can keep an eye on her form) but I know it'll be hard for me!  I've done her at home cheer exercises with her - well I've done 3 while she's done 20! so she should be good.  Now DH is starting to join in - hooray!



Great job getting the whole family on board!  

It is a nice quiet Sunday here.  I think I may give the Toy Story Mania Wii a try.  

Have a great day!


----------



## jbm02

Okay, better late than never - Congratulations to all the losers this week!!! (sorry for the delay - I haven't been able to post any responses lately!!)



Cinderella Girl said:


> Here is Saturday's QOTD:
> If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?
> I would go to the BL Fitness Ridge. It looks amazing! I feel like I would learn alot about fitness and health, and it would be awesome to try new fitness activities.






mikamah said:


> I would love to go some place beautiful, arizona, the grandcanyon, and stay at a dude ranch/ spa type place, with lots of activities, and a nice relaxing massage each night.  I took a vermont bike tour many years ago, and I biked harder than I ever had, and one night I treated myself to a massage, and it was amazing.  I've only had two in my life, but the one after really exercising hard for a couple days was so therapeutic.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  I don't think I'll be able to catch up on the thread this time, so I'll just go forward from here.  But who knows, I may post this, and read for another hour, i'm so far behind.
> 
> 
> __________________




My DH and I have talked about doing a 100 mi bike mile ride - that would be his choice! - but mine would be for both of us to go to Canyon Ridge!  Because then someone else is figuring out what I should be eating and I'd know that I wasn't over-estimating the calories I burned.  And we have alot of fun together!!



LuvBaloo said:


> DH & I spend loads of time this week looking into different vacation options to use up airplane points.  We ended up picking a cruise over Vegas, so for our spring break in March DFiL is looking after our DD's, while DH and I head of to SanDiego for a 5 night cruise into Mexico  Excellent motivation to stay focused on exercising



Have a terrific time!!!



Cinderella Girl said:


> I, too, want to do the 2011 Princess Half marathon. Other people on our thread have also made that a long term goal. Maybe we can all train for it and have a BL/DIS meet during the half. That would be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list....
> 
> This has been a good weekend.  Had a short run yesterday and a longer one today.  But I'm not as hardy as Jen - I'm still glued to the treadmill at the Y!  LOL.  I planned to go about 40 minutes today but then I ran into a friend of mine who was on the treadmill a few away from me...and she was like the energizer bunny - she just kept going, and going and going.  Did I mention that she is 3 months pregnant??!  So I decided that if she could keep going, so could I... she finally stopped when I was at 57 minutes so I kept going for another 3 minutes.  OMG.  That's the longest I've ever run IN MY LIFE.  I was a puddle at the end. Then home to church,  DS's track meet, DD's basketball game ...now I'm plannng to relax and watch the football games.
> BTW, made a cooking light dinner last night that the whole family loved  - chicken and apples.  Yum!!!!
> Have a great day everyone.  Go, JETS!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

I had my first run yesterday in a few months and I have to say I am SORE...OMG Sore...so today instead of just sitting on the couch I am going to do a little wii fit!  I guess the workout plan is getting underway, I need to get the food thing to be better!!!

As for yesterday's QOTD..I have no idea what a fitness vacation even is...I would say shoot Disney, but I eat too much there, but man a lot of cardio ! 

The plan for this week is to workout as much as possible in the morning.  There is one class at the gym I want to try to take and it is only at night!  So I might sleep in one morning and go do that!

Okay off to the wii fit!

Have a great week EVERYONE...stick to your plan!


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> 5 Guys...yum!!  Did you stay away from the fries?  I don't think I could have done that!  DH has been wanting to go but I must stay away for a while!  That place doesn't even PRETEND to be healthy!  lol  How fun that you guys got together!



I totally stayed away from the fries. I've never been a fan of french fries so it wasn't too hard to stay away. Because 5 Guys was so crowded, the kids sat at a different table than the adults so I wasn't tempted to finish their food. Yippee!



lisah0711 said:


> , maiziezoe, some days you are going to go over your points.  Don't stress, just work a little harder the next few days and it will balance out.  It doesn't hurt to give your body a few extra calories every once in awhile to keep yourself from plateauing!
> 
> 
> It is a nice quiet Sunday here.  I think I may give the Toy Story Mania Wii a try.
> 
> Have a great day!



Thanks for the hug!!  I was very excited to see my weight down .02 this morning even though I had a terrible day yesterday. Enjoy Toy Story Mania. My family loves it!

I have to finish making my weekly grocery list and then I have to go to the grocery store. Yuck. 

Go Colts.


----------



## tigger813

WOW, I'm only getting on for the first time now and I was behind by almost 2 pages!

Started off well and then came home from church and had some chips and dip and mozzarella sticks. That was lunch! Went downstairs and did my EA Sports Active workout. I'm behind a bit so I will need to do an extra one this week. I did the moderate level and my legs are killing me! That was really hard! One of the exercises was impossible! It was lunges to high knee jumps! Man, that was just impossible!

Gonna head down again in a while and so some Walk Away the Pounds! And maybe some more Wii and the elliptical later. Time for some water. Gonna have a grilled pork chop, carrots and rice pilaf for supper. Sticking to my guns and not having any more alcohol this weekend. I'm up about 2 lbs for the weekend but I only did 2 miles total yesterday.

Meant to get up and workout this morning but I woke up at almost 8:30 and had to head to church at 9:30. Major rushing this morning!  2 clients in the morning tomorrow so that's a good workout for me!

Watching Diners, Drive Ins and Dives! Not good because it's making me hungry but I love Guy Fieri!


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for the late Sunday post, I unfortunetly had an accident with some ice this morning! It is mighty slippery in MN right now! Luckily, I slipped and fell into some snow, I think my ego is more bruised then my body!

Sounds like everyone is having a good Sunday. I tried to take a walk, but I am a little sore from the fall, so I think I will just chill at home tonight and watch my Vikings!

Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?

I thought of this after my fall this morning. I would love the power to fly. If I had, had it this morning, I could have flown right over the ice!!! Plus it would make going to DW ALOT more affordable!

I hope everyone has a SUPER SUNDAY!!!!

Molly


----------



## jenanderson

Cinderella Girl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the late Sunday post, I unfortunetly had an accident with some ice this morning! It is mighty slippery in MN right now! Luckily, I slipped and fell into some snow, I think my ego is more bruised then my body!
> 
> Molly



Hello Molly - 

I am glad that you didn't hurt yourself badly.  I have went outside running the past 3 days and that has been my biggest fear...falling on all our ice.  This morning was the worse - very icy and slushy along with a horrible freezing mist.    I am glad that tomorrow is an off day for my running.  

I am going to go downstairs and try to get a workout in quick before dinner and VIKINGS football!  Go VIKES!


----------



## tigger813

Glad you're ok! DD2 fell down the stairs the end of last week and was sore for a week! Sometimes snow is a good thing to have lying around!

QOTD: Flying would be nice so I could get places quicker! Especially WDW!

Did the 2 mile WATP after the EA Sports Active! My legs were having a slightly difficult time but I made it through. Still got a couple more workouts in me today! I need to make up for the junk I ate earlier today! 

Just had a nice supper of Pork chops, rice pilaf and honey glazed carrots. Will have a Skinny cow later. I found the mint truffle bars on sale at the grocery store earlier today! Getting my water in. I have a 14 oz Brita bottle that I keep refilling. I have my BL Protein drink in it and then just refill it with water over and over again! I have 2 more bottles full to drink today. 

Started planning my weekly menu for a change. Tomorrow will be hot dogs as we need something quick and simple due to dancing schedule. Tuesday will be turkey sloppy joe sliders. I found a recipe in the coupon inserts today and I had already bought small buns today. That's it so far. Trying to be more creative with our meals and have more of a variety. May do breakfast one night. I won't be home on Friday night so I will leave that up to DH.

Going to head down for another workout in about 25 minutes once my dinner settles a bit more.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Thanks to Eeyores Butterfly for coaching  last week! 
Thanks to Cinderella Girl for coaching this week! 

Now to answer some of the QOTD that I missed:

1/20 Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?
Keep reminding myself of why I want to lose weight.  Nobody can get me to exercise if I choose not to, so I have to convince myself to exercise and eat right.

1/21 Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?
I could swap water for Coke Zero, at least some of the time.

1/22 Friday QOTD: What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?
Good question!  I don't really have anything specific, just to exercise more, which is too vague to really be a goal.  I'll have to think about this one.

1/23 Saturday QOTD: If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?
I think I'd take a long cruise 2weeks or so, and try all the different exercise classes, and at each port do an active excursion. 


Now I'm off to enter some more weigh-ins, and I'll be back later to post the reminder


----------



## iheartdolewhips

jennz said:


> That is so true about feeling good after a workout, I also focus on the effort it takes (sorry Tig not like you and have so many that I love that I have to figure out how to work them all in!  but I hope to become that way...)  I think I'm going to check Craigslist, great idea!
> 
> Well I got a new WATP dvd yesterday, the 5 mile one and did 3 miles today...wow that is a LOT faster than my other one!  I liked it!  DD, 11, is really getting into exercise.  The girl does competitive cheer, so she's pretty strong, and does that (lots of tumbling and strength) already for 6 hours/week and now she's exercising at home.  She got Jillian's Trouble spot workout dvd yesterday (not that she knows what a trouble spot is) to make her arms, abs and glutes stronger so she can be a better cheerleader.  Rock on girl!  I told her I'll do it with her (so I can keep an eye on her form) but I know it'll be hard for me!  I've done her at home cheer exercises with her - well I've done 3 while she's done 20! so she should be good.  Now DH is starting to join in - hooray!


I totally recommend Craigslist if you're looking for any equipment. You know how many people buy a machine and then only use it once. Pretty much all of the ones I saw on there were practically new machines. I got a $1000 elliptical for $150 from a family that's moving out of state. 

I think it's great you're getting your family involved! I know how much fun I had when my mom and sisters would work out with me. Now my dh and I are trying to keep each other on track.



jbm02 said:


> So I decided that if she could keep going, so could I... she finally stopped when I was at 57 minutes so I kept going for another 3 minutes.  OMG.  That's the longest I've ever run IN MY LIFE.


Doesn't it feel great to do something you didn't think you could do? That always helps me move forward - if I go for 30 minutes instead of 20 minutes, then the next time I'm working out and want to quit at 20 minutes, then I remind myself "You can do it - you've done it before!"



Cinderella Girl said:


> Sorry for the late Sunday post, I unfortunetly had an accident with some ice this morning! It is mighty slippery in MN right now! Luckily, I slipped and fell into some snow, I think my ego is more bruised then my body!
> 
> Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?


Glad you weren't hurt!

I think I'd want to be able to spontaneously clone myself. That way one of me could be doing the dishes right now, one could be finishing up my work for today, one could be working out, and one could be sitting here playing like I am right now.  Though I guess magic powers would work too.


----------



## cclovesdis

Glad to hear you are ok, Cinderella Girl.

I too, would like the power to fly. I'd love to be able to fly to the MK any time I need a little "pick-me-up." Plus, I'd get in loads of walking around the MK. I love when my pedometer says 10,000+ steps.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## corinnak

Cinderella Girl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the late Sunday post, I unfortunetly had an accident with some ice this morning! It is mighty slippery in MN right now! Luckily, I slipped and fell into some snow, I think my ego is more bruised then my body!



Yikes, Molly!  It is definitely that time of year - Friday night was a literal sheet of ice, and there is still a good bit of it out there, it seems, in spite of the warmer temps.  Hope you continue to feel OK.

Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?

Time travel.  How cool would that be??  Either that or invulenrability - it would be nice to be injury-proof!


----------



## PeterPan09

well, I was depressed over my scale numbers this week, only 1 pound down and I worked out like a fool!!   However, when sanity returned I realized that while I didn't lose much, my clothing is fitting better.  I also know that my eating was not as disciplined as it could have been, so now I have motivation to do better this week in that department.

Saturday's Question:  Fitness Vacation?   Do those two words really belong together??   Just kidding-I think I'd like to do a run in another city, like maybe a half in Disneyland.

Sunday's Question:  This one takes me back to conversations with the neighbor kids growing up.  I always had trouble deciding but I think being immune to injury could be really helpful, but then if I had super speed I could finish the marathon in like 15 minutes and then go volunteer at the water stops!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Saturday's QOTD:
If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?*

Biggest Loser Fitness Ridge. Why? It looks cool, I would have all the pros there to get info from, and because it's far far away from my family, I'd be alone!!! 

*Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?
*

Super power? Teleport. I'd take the kids to school, teleport to WDW to walk and be back in time to pick them up.

Mad skill power? To know and speak every language fluently including sign language.


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: I agree, being able to teleport would be awesome!


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  Tough one!  I can only choose one?  I used to always want to be invisible but no more.  I'll go with teleport...that way I can see friends and family all over the world for dinner or a walk AND reduce my carbon footprint by not having to dry or fly at the same time!  (dd is brainwashing me...)


----------



## iheartdolewhips

PeterPan09 said:


> well, I was depressed over my scale numbers this week, only 1 pound down and I worked out like a fool!!   However, when sanity returned I realized that while I didn't lose much, my clothing is fitting better.  I also know that my eating was not as disciplined as it could have been, so now I have motivation to do better this week in that department.


I bet you're toning up and replacing fat with muscle.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OH Jenn, I didn't even think about my carbon footprint, I was just being selfish and lazy. But yeah it's an added bonus for teleportation!!! 
I'm trying to convince the kids to develop a tele-pad but no one's biting yet, they want to be chefs, a zookeeper, and a princess. Go figure!!


----------



## denise

*Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?*

I would like to be able to go back in time and ask my dead relatives questions. I have so many questions about why they did the things they did. Who was married to who, where did they really come from. I wouldn't ask them all of course, only the brick walls I have in my research. If I had all the answers, then what would be the fun of all this research?....


----------



## jennz

Buffy  get them on that telepad!  Tell them they have their first customer - heck I'll even do beta testing for them!  Think of all the time for scrapbooking I'd have!  Oh and exercise.


----------



## pppiglet

Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?
My power would be to grant a wish to each person I came across in my day. They couldn't be greedy or anything. Just one simple wish.  It would make them happy and me happy to do it for them. 
 Gosh...the teleporting power sounds really fun though!  Just think...I could clock out for lunch for one hour at work and then teleport to Mexico for a quick nap in the sun and then teleport back well rested!


----------



## maiziezoe

Cinderella Girl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the late Sunday post, I unfortunetly had an accident with some ice this morning! It is mighty slippery in MN right now! Luckily, I slipped and fell into some snow, I think my ego is more bruised then my body!
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having a good Sunday. I tried to take a walk, but I am a little sore from the fall, so I think I will just chill at home tonight and watch my Vikings!
> 
> Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?
> 
> I thought of this after my fall this morning. I would love the power to fly. If I had, had it this morning, I could have flown right over the ice!!! Plus it would make going to DW ALOT more affordable!
> 
> I hope everyone has a SUPER SUNDAY!!!!
> 
> Molly



I'm glad you are okay!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Ugh! I always do that. I reply to other people and forget to answer the question of the day in my post.

*Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?*

I want to fly. I hate to drive. 

I have an awesome sense of smell already. It's not always a good "power" to have. I can smell what my neighbors are cooking in their houses... even when it's winter and the windows are closed. I can also smell when kids have dirty diapers in the grocery store. Sometimes I wish I had a cold just so my sniffer wouldn't work as well as it does.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Buffy  get them on that telepad!  Tell them they have their first customer - heck I'll even do beta testing for them!  Think of all the time for scrapbooking I'd have!  Oh and exercise.



I'm trying! LOL


----------



## tigger813

Completed 6 miles yesterday and already have done 3 this morning. More to come later plus giving 2 massages later this morning.

Hoping to surpass my ending weight from the last challenge this week and maybe get a 25 pound clippie. I will be working hard for that all week!


----------



## NCRedding

Sunday's QOTD:  This is definitely not a superpower but one that would make me happy.  I wish I could easily decipher and understand my husband's actions and words.  I don't think he is honestly trying to annoy me with everything he says and does, but it seems like it some days!

I had a hard day sticking OP yesterday, rainy and dreary with lots of football.  It is so much easier for me to stay OP during the week.

Happy Monday!


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> Well I got a new WATP dvd yesterday, the 5 mile one and did 3 miles today...wow that is a LOT faster than my other one!  I liked it!  DD, 11, is really getting into exercise.  The girl does competitive cheer, so she's pretty strong, and does that (lots of tumbling and strength) already for 6 hours/week and now she's exercising at home.  She got Jillian's Trouble spot workout dvd yesterday (not that she knows what a trouble spot is) to make her arms, abs and glutes stronger so she can be a better cheerleader.  Rock on girl!  I told her I'll do it with her (so I can keep an eye on her form) but I know it'll be hard for me!  I've done her at home cheer exercises with her - well I've done 3 while she's done 20! so she should be good.  Now DH is starting to join in - hooray!


That's great your dd is joining you with the exercise.  my son has also put on some weight this year, and gotten a little belly, so we're both trying to be more active.  He's been doing the wii free step for 30 min when he watches a show, and he loves the new fit plus games.  He is pretty active, and if I could follow his lead all the time, I'd be pretty fit too. 



lisah0711 said:


> It is a nice quiet Sunday here.  I think I may give the Toy Story Mania Wii a try.


How'd you like toy story mania?  I've only played it a couple times, but it is so much fun.  Brings me back to my favorite place.  



jbm02 said:


> My DH and I have talked about doing a 100 mi bike mile ride - that would be his choice! - but mine would be for both of us to go to Canyon Ridge!  Because then someone else is figuring out what I should be eating and I'd know that I wasn't over-estimating the calories I burned.  And we have alot of fun together!!
> 
> This has been a good weekend.  Had a short run yesterday and a longer one today.  But I'm not as hardy as Jen - I'm still glued to the treadmill at the Y!  LOL.  I planned to go about 40 minutes today but then I ran into a friend of mine who was on the treadmill a few away from me...and she was like the energizer bunny - she just kept going, and going and going.  Did I mention that she is 3 months pregnant??!  So I decided that if she could keep going, so could I... she finally stopped when I was at 57 minutes so I kept going for another 3 minutes.  OMG.  That's the longest I've ever run IN MY LIFE.  I was a puddle at the end. Then home to church,  DS's track meet, DD's basketball game ...now I'm plannng to relax and watch the football games.
> BTW, made a cooking light dinner last night that the whole family loved  - chicken and apples.  Yum!!!!
> Have a great day everyone.  Go, JETS!!!!


Biking is so much fun.  100K was the furthest I ever rode, and I would love to be able to do that now.  100 miles is far, but what a feeling of accomplishment you'll have after. My son is getting better on his bike, so this year, I'm hoping to get him a bike with gears so we can ride further and he'll have more stamina.  Nice job on the treadmill. 



Cinderella Girl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the late Sunday post, I unfortunetly had an accident with some ice this morning! It is mighty slippery in MN right now! Luckily, I slipped and fell into some snow, I think my ego is more bruised then my body!
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having a good Sunday. I tried to take a walk, but I am a little sore from the fall, so I think I will just chill at home tonight and watch my Vikings!
> 
> Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?
> :


Glad you're ok Molly.  It has been so icy here too.  My son went down yesterday in a parking lot, he's fine, but all I could think, was thank god it was him and not me.  I would not have been ok if i went down that hard. 

Magic powers, this has me thinking.  I'd like to magically have the will power and motivation to do whatever I set my mind to.  
The teleportation device sounds great too, so Buffy, when you're set to market them, I hope your  wish friends will have first dibs.  



denise said:


> *Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?*
> 
> I would like to be able to go back in time and ask my dead relatives questions. I have so many questions about why they did the things they did. Who was married to who, where did they really come from. I wouldn't ask them all of course, only the brick walls I have in my research. If I had all the answers, then what would be the fun of all this research?....


This would be a great power.  I am not blessed with a great memory, and I wish I had written things down that my parents had told me over the years.  

The past few weeks, my son has been lazy in the morning, and I've been driving him to school, but in doing that I miss my hour to relax before work, so today I got him on the bus, and hope to do that the rest of the week.  I really have missed my coffee/computer time.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mikamah

almost forgot, GO COLTS!!!
Congrats all you colts fans!!!!


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Good Morning All,

I hope all are doing well this morning. Me, not so much. Between my fall on the ice yesterday and my Vikings heartbreaking loss yesterday, not such a great Monday. On the bright side got lots of exercise in this weekend.

Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?

I have several but my two most supportive are my WW leader and my cousin. They both support and motivate me, no matter what!

Have a great Monday!!!!!!!

Molly


----------



## tigger813

Monday QOTD: My biggest inspiration is redwalker! She is the person who really got me moving and I think we have become a great team. We wish others in our group of friends would join us but we can't force them to do it. I am also inspired by the BL contestants. I started watching BL at the end of 2008 around the time we got our Wii and Wii Fit. I haven't stopped since then. I'm at about 40 pounds and am down to my last 10-15 to lose. Hoping to go away with redwalker and some other people in the middle of March so I'm hoping I've reached my goal by then.

Done the 2 and 3 mile WATP this morning. Legs are a little sore and I have a little sore spot on the lower right side of my back. I must have strained something doing the EA Sports Active earlier. Need to do that again later today and hopefully get in 2-3 more miles later today.

Gotta finish getting DD2 ready for school. Then I will come home and get stuff together for Big Brothers/Big Sisters pick up tomorrow. I'm donating some of my "big" clothes and some clothes that the kids don't wear as well as some old coats. Feels good to be cleaning out. I was hoping to get stuff down from the attic to donate but didn't get around to it this weekend. We'll get rid of that stuff next time they come around.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jbm02

pppiglet said:


> Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?


I am not sure if this is a "power" but here goes:  I would wish for the opportunity to go back in time and meet my grandparents as a young - or middle aged - couple so that I could spend "adult" time with them and give them the oportunity to meet my kids.  I lost my grandmother a month before my HS graduation.  She was a wonderful, wonderful lady and I learned so much from her.  She had a generosity of spirit and friendship that I can only hope to live up to - someday.  I became closer to my grandfather after her loss - and we had a great time together.  He even came to visit me - twice - in Europe when I was in a Junior Year Abroad program.  And he was the first to welcome my husband into our family when we became serious.   He showed me that it was possible to be a successful person and still balance home and work - he took my grandmother to lunch every day of the work week so that they would have a lunch date.  They were incredible people.  I so wish that my kids would have had the opportunity to know them.



Cinderella Girl said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I hope all are doing well this morning. Me, not so much. Between my fall on the ice yesterday and my Vikings heartbreaking loss yesterday, not such a great Monday. On the bright side got lots of exercise in this weekend.
> 
> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?
> 
> Molly



Hi Molly!  Hope you are feeling better.  I'm with you on the Vikings loss - I was rooting for both the Vikings and the Jets.  Guess I'm the "kiss of death" for the play off teams.  LOL.  With no NY or MN teams in the running, I'm not sure who I'll be rooting for in the Superbowl...

My inspiration: Since this whole thing started, Jen (JenAnderson) has been an incredible inspiration to me.  Just when I decide that I'm too tired to go out and exercise, she posts that she and Paul were running OUTSIDE in cold Minnesota!!!  That gets me off my rear and pushes me to get going.  I know that she is going to streak by me in the Princess 2011 (which, I'll blame on those incredibly long legs of hers!!  yeah, right.  I'll keep telling myself that.  )
At home, there is a woman (Mary) in my boot camp class who is my inspiration.  She just doesn't know it.  She is about the same height as me and has the same body issues - big hips and rear.  Yet she almost never seems to stop - and uses much heavier weights than I do.  Just when I want to quit I peek a look at her and if she is still going, I try to manage at least 2 or three more of whatever we are doing. 

BTW, I'm still recovering from this morning's boot camp class.  Here's today's torture:  10 "clean and sweeps" (I use 10 lb weights - I saw that Mary had 12 pound ones!), 10 push ups (no knees!!), 10 jump up/down onto a step with 5 risers on each side.  Then repeat that TEN times.  My chest was heaving at the end.  There was more after we finished the "first" part of the program but I think I have erased it from my mind!! LOL.  But I thought I'd pass some of the program on in case anyone is interested in trying it on their own....

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## carmiedog

Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?

Barb from Arizona! A lady I know from a parenting board who shared all throughout her weightloss journey. She used a lot of Leslie Sansone, and ended up as one of the walkers on on Leslie's Walk Slim series and was also on QVC for a Leslie Sansone promotion. She's always supportive and a true inspiration.

I think people on online boards are inspiring in general. Just by posting on the same board, you feel like you have a connection, unlike seeing weight loss success stories in magazines or on tv. So really, everyone here who shares both their ups and downs helps motivate others.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?
*

My mom, but not in the way you think. I love my mom more that words can express but I don't want to be like her. She has vascular problems, diabetes, high blood pressure and high cholesterol, all of which would be better if she lost weight. I do not want diabetes when I'm 40 or 50 years old, she was diagnosed at 50. 

And the biggest loser contestants, especially Ali the pink BL winner. 

Oh and the turnstiles at Disneyworld!


----------



## baby1disney

Hi everyone!!! I know that I really haven't been on here for a minute, but I've been battling my depression, working, and doing tons of homework.

My depression is finally starting to go away for right now!! I hate it when it kicks in!! 

I had to do an informative speech last week for my speech class. So..I of course, did it on something Disney. I talked about the various resorts that Disney offers/has. We only had 3-4 mins to do it, too!!! I mean seriously!!! Who can talk about Disney in 3-4 mins?!?! IO know I can't!!!

But, anyways, I did a PP presentation(PowerPoint) and had different pics on there of various resorts!! Turns out that I did fantastic on it!! Well...I think that I might have done really good because my professor is a HUGE fan of WDW!!! He told me that he thinks that our families need to go down and investigate some of the resorts for a class project!!! LMAO!!! I told him that I totally agree!!! Then, one of the other students said that she would go so that she could record for us all of our findings!!! We said absolutely!!! LOL!!!!

Well..I'm going to try and do better with keeping up on here. I hoping that I can buy a computer soon. Waiting for my school check to do that as well as pay some bills!!!

Oh..and I lost 1lb this week. Not a lot...but every lil bit helps!!!


----------



## baby1disney

One more thing: Does anyone know why they have disabled the searches for your posts or thread?? I wanted to see one of my last post and it said that the searches were disabled If anyone knows why, please let me know!! Thanks!!


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD: Who inspires me:  My assistant.  She and I weighed about the same thing last year.  She started WW in March of 2009 and has done very well.  She has lost 67 pounds and looks great!  She ended up having a stress facture in both feet that has kept her from exercising, but she has still kept her weight off.  She also got a great report from her doctor last month; much better than when she had gone a year ago.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?


I guess my husband and my little guy.   My husband is very supportive and my little guy keeps me going so I am healthier for him and can do lots of fun stuff for a long time to come.   

I had a crappy day yesterday with my monthly visitor here and all the football games and snacks.    So hopefully the rest of the week will be better.   

I started the C25K program today.   Wish me luck.  I struggled running one minute x 8 cycles.    Man I am out of shape.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

tigger813 said:


> Monday QOTD: My biggest inspiration is redwalker! She is the person who really got me moving and I think we have become a great team. We wish others in our group of friends would join us but we can't force them to do it. I am also inspired by the BL contestants. I started watching BL at the end of 2008 around the time we got our Wii and Wii Fit. I haven't stopped since then. I'm at about 40 pounds and am down to my last 10-15 to lose. Hoping to go away with redwalker and some other people in the middle of March so I'm hoping I've reached my goal by then.
> 
> Done the 2 and 3 mile WATP this morning. Legs are a little sore and I have a little sore spot on the lower right side of my back. I must have strained something doing the EA Sports Active earlier. Need to do that again later today and hopefully get in 2-3 more miles later today.
> 
> Gotta finish getting DD2 ready for school. Then I will come home and get stuff together for Big Brothers/Big Sisters pick up tomorrow. I'm donating some of my "big" clothes and some clothes that the kids don't wear as well as some old coats. Feels good to be cleaning out. I was hoping to get stuff down from the attic to donate but didn't get around to it this weekend. We'll get rid of that stuff next time they come around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



It is awesome that you get to donate your "big" clothes, what a great feeling!!! I saw a preview for the new Walk at Home that Lelsie is debuting this Friday, it looks awesome!!!




jbm02 said:


> I am not sure if this is a "power" but here goes:  I would wish for the opportunity to go back in time and meet my grandparents as a young - or middle aged - couple so that I could spend "adult" time with them and give them the oportunity to meet my kids.  I lost my grandmother a month before my HS graduation.  She was a wonderful, wonderful lady and I learned so much from her.  She had a generosity of spirit and friendship that I can only hope to live up to - someday.  I became closer to my grandfather after her loss - and we had a great time together.  He even came to visit me - twice - in Europe when I was in a Junior Year Abroad program.  And he was the first to welcome my husband into our family when we became serious.   He showed me that it was possible to be a successful person and still balance home and work - he took my grandmother to lunch every day of the work week so that they would have a lunch date.  They were incredible people.  I so wish that my kids would have had the opportunity to know them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Molly!  Hope you are feeling better.  I'm with you on the Vikings loss - I was rooting for both the Vikings and the Jets.  Guess I'm the "kiss of death" for the play off teams.  LOL.  With no NY or MN teams in the running, I'm not sure who I'll be rooting for in the Superbowl...
> 
> My inspiration: Since this whole thing started, Jen (JenAnderson) has been an incredible inspiration to me.  Just when I decide that I'm too tired to go out and exercise, she posts that she and Paul were running OUTSIDE in cold Minnesota!!!  That gets me off my rear and pushes me to get going.  I know that she is going to streak by me in the Princess 2011 (which, I'll blame on those incredibly long legs of hers!!  yeah, right.  I'll keep telling myself that.  )
> At home, there is a woman (Mary) in my boot camp class who is my inspiration.  She just doesn't know it.  She is about the same height as me and has the same body issues - big hips and rear.  Yet she almost never seems to stop - and uses much heavier weights than I do.  Just when I want to quit I peek a look at her and if she is still going, I try to manage at least 2 or three more of whatever we are doing.
> 
> BTW, I'm still recovering from this morning's boot camp class.  Here's today's torture:  10 "clean and sweeps" (I use 10 lb weights - I saw that Mary had 12 pound ones!), 10 push ups (no knees!!), 10 jump up/down onto a step with 5 risers on each side.  Then repeat that TEN times.  My chest was heaving at the end.  There was more after we finished the "first" part of the program but I think I have erased it from my mind!! LOL.  But I thought I'd pass some of the program on in case anyone is interested in trying it on their own....
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Great Job on the boot camp and I agree that Jen is a great inspiration!!
I hope you have a great day too!!!
[/COLOR]



carmiedog said:


> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?
> 
> Barb from Arizona! A lady I know from a parenting board who shared all throughout her weightloss journey. She used a lot of Leslie Sansone, and ended up as one of the walkers on on Leslie's Walk Slim series and was also on QVC for a Leslie Sansone promotion. She's always supportive and a true inspiration.
> 
> I think people on online boards are inspiring in general. Just by posting on the same board, you feel like you have a connection, unlike seeing weight loss success stories in magazines or on tv. So really, everyone here who shares both their ups and downs helps motivate others.



I agree that anyone affiliated with Leslie is an inspiration!!! As are all the people on this board!!!! Having a "connection" makes all the difference!




BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?
> *
> 
> My mom, but not in the way you think. I love my mom more that words can express but I don't want to be like her. She has vascular problems, diabetes, high blood pressure and high cholesterol, all of which would be better if she lost weight. I do not want diabetes when I'm 40 or 50 years old, she was diagnosed at 50.
> 
> And the biggest loser contestants, especially Ali the pink BL winner.
> 
> Oh and the turnstiles at Disneyworld!



Having family with medical issues can be a great motivator! I love Ali too!!!



baby1disney said:


> Hi everyone!!! I know that I really haven't been on here for a minute, but I've been battling my depression, working, and doing tons of homework.
> 
> My depression is finally starting to go away for right now!! I hate it when it kicks in!!
> 
> I had to do an informative speech last week for my speech class. So..I of course, did it on something Disney. I talked about the various resorts that Disney offers/has. We only had 3-4 mins to do it, too!!! I mean seriously!!! Who can talk about Disney in 3-4 mins?!?! IO know I can't!!!
> 
> But, anyways, I did a PP presentation(PowerPoint) and had different pics on there of various resorts!! Turns out that I did fantastic on it!! Well...I think that I might have done really good because my professor is a HUGE fan of WDW!!! He told me that he thinks that our families need to go down and investigate some of the resorts for a class project!!! LMAO!!! I told him that I totally agree!!! Then, one of the other students said that she would go so that she could record for us all of our findings!!! We said absolutely!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> Well..I'm going to try and do better with keeping up on here. I hoping that I can buy a computer soon. Waiting for my school check to do that as well as pay some bills!!!
> 
> Oh..and I lost 1lb this week. Not a lot...but every lil bit helps!!!



Great job on the 1lb loss and I am so glad your depression is getting better!!! let us know if we can help in anyway.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

NCRedding said:


> QOTD: Who inspires me:  My assistant.  She and I weighed about the same thing last year.  She started WW in March of 2009 and has done very well.  She has lost 67 pounds and looks great!  She ended up having a stress facture in both feet that has kept her from exercising, but she has still kept her weight off.  She also got a great report from her doctor last month; much better than when she had gone a year ago.



I was inspired by a member at my WW meeting on Saturday, she lost 78lbs!
Seeing others achieve results is a great motivator!!





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?
> 
> 
> I guess my husband and my little guy.   My husband is very supportive and my little guy keeps me going so I am healthier for him and can do lots of fun stuff for a long time to come.
> 
> I had a crappy day yesterday with my monthly visitor here and all the football games and snacks.    So hopefully the rest of the week will be better.
> 
> I started the C25K program today.   Wish me luck.  I struggled running one minute x 8 cycles.    Man I am out of shape.



My Family motivates me too!!! Great job on starting the C25K program!!!! I also recently starting running. The Disney Princess Half Marathon in 2011 is a long term goal for many of us on this board!!!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Cinderella Girl said:


> Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?



I'd want the ability to do things super fast, so I could get all the housework/chores/crappy things done really quickly and then have more time for the good thing in life. 



Cinderella Girl said:


> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?



I'm inspired by Dis'ers.  Originally inspired by dis'ers from a cruise thread, and then found the WISH section and have been inspired by Losers.  Everybody that is trying is inspiring.

Motivation is mostly from my DD's.  I want to live a long healthy life and teach them by example to be healthy and fit, and not just worried about thin which is often the message from the media. Some of the famous people on TV/magazines just look awful and scrawny.



baby1disney said:


> One more thing: Does anyone know why they have disabled the searches for your posts or thread?? I wanted to see one of my last post and it said that the searches were disabled If anyone knows why, please let me know!! Thanks!!



I heard yesterday's they were working on upgrading it which is why dis boards was down much of yesterday.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here's the weekly reminder to weigh in.
Due to disboards being down a large part of yesterday, this is a day late.
Once again, this is just to remind people if they have forgotten to send their weight in.  There is no pressure to report in, and you are welcome to participate in BL9 without doing the weight part 

If you're name is on this list I DON'T have a weight for you for Jan 22:
*Seanaci*
auntlynne
aurora23
catinthehat35
CharityLynn
Christine & family
CinderellasSister
claudia
clomahony
Colleen27
Conway733
CptJackSparrowsGirl
denise
Derby
DisneyDaddy-O
DisneyMommy-O
donac
drinkme
Eeyores Butterfly
Geekerbell
goldcupmom
Grammie3
Hollie
HomeschoolMama
jimmduck
Jimmy (Denise's DH)
Jordans Mommie
KerBear
kimblebee
krisleee
lacrosse lady72
Leader of the Club
Life is good
lovedvc
Lucky'sMom
MelanieC
memy26
MickeySP
Miss Kelly
Mom2JPL
mstinson14
pakaramom
Piglet18
pmama
Riverhill
Sabrina Mouse
soozay
Southerngirl71
TAKitty
TIGGERmetoo
ucfsweetie82
Where'sPiglet
ziggystardust​


----------



## kimara

Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?
my inspiration at this time in life is my dear daughter--she's 9.  she is slightly overweight.  she is very active with sports and singing/dancing at musical practice, but she has really started to crave and eat junk food and lots of it.   i needed to get my health under control to set a good example for her.  it has already helped.  she loves doing watp with me.  she enjoys my healthy snacks.  it is SO much easier to change her behavior by setting a good example than by telling her what i think she should do.  i can tell i small difference in her and she is headed in the right direction.
happy monday ya'll!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Sunday QOTD: What power would I have?

I'm with the teleporters, it was the first thought I had. I would love to lose the 3-hr plane flight to Orlando, and the 5 hr to California. If I could teleport, I really could go so many places that are out of my reach -- Venice, Cairo, St. Petersburg...

Monday QOTD: Who inspires me?

All my Team Ohana cousins, and particularly *Corinna*. She is a living, breathing (thank goodness!) success story. She has overcome adversity (a concussion is nothing to mess with!), and week in, week out, she works at her health. Not her weight loss, her health -- I believe she lost every single week during the Fall challenge (or maybe it was summer, but I know she did it!). 

I ran 4M this AM, which felt great. It was hard to get up at 4:30, but I'm so glad to have that over! I just ate my Harvest Selects light soup, veggies and yogurt. We're having pork chops tonight, so I wanted to make sure my lunch was light. 

Everyone have a great day!
Maria


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> almost forgot, GO COLTS!!!
> Congrats all you colts fans!!!!



Thank you!  We had a good sports day yetserday - Colts win (we are in Indy) and Saints win (Purdue grad quarterback).    Sorry to all the Jets and Vikings fans!



Cinderella Girl said:


> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?



I have a few...ALL of you people who post your triumphs and challenges and support!!    What an awesome and motivational group!  I hope one day I can meet everyone, or at least a few of you!  It is so fun to read about what's going on and find out how much alike we are, and getting to know each other.

Special motivation from Tigger aka the Energizer Bunny, Pjilla and Corrina - you guys are always on the go or planning something and so open and supportive in your posts!

Special inspiration and support from Lisa, Maziezoe, Mikama.  Always ready to listen and  in good times and bad.

Laughter from Luvbaloo and Donac and sarcastic humor from Bernard (Buffy)!!  You guys put a smile on my face.

Like Kimara, my dd is also my inspiration.  She wants a healthy mommy so bad and although she can make me crazy with her "healthy eating" mantra (didn't want to say nagging ) I know she is doing it because she loves me.  She too is very active, like Kimara's dd, and she's also lovin' the junk, so I want to model a healthy lifestyle for her.  I told her my New Year's resolution this year is to get her to make healthy choices.    She also motivates me because her cheerleading is SO HARD, when I want to quit my exercise I think about all of those kids out there, not just her, but from 5 - 18 who are doing such tough stuff and I think I can finish up another 15 minutes.

Okay sadly I have another stomach bug and now have to go lay down...take call all my friends!


----------



## ladytink75

Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?

If I could posses one 'power' it would be to zapp all this weight that I have gained over the years and go back to my 105 pound body instead of this 224 pound body that I have right now


----------



## ladytink75

Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?

My husband/and MM inspires me right now... My DH told me that if I lose weight that he will take me to see MM


----------



## tigger813

jennz said:


> Thank you!  We had a good sports day yetserday - Colts win (we are in Indy) and Saints win (Purdue grad quarterback).    Sorry to all the Jets and Vikings fans!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few...ALL of you people who post your triumphs and challenges and support!!    What an awesome and motivational group!  I hope one day I can meet everyone, or at least a few of you!  It is so fun to read about what's going on and find out how much alike we are, and getting to know each other.
> 
> Special motivation from Tigger aka the Energizer Bunny, Pjilla and Corrina - you guys are always on the go or planning something and so open and supportive in your posts!
> 
> Special inspiration and support from Lisa, Maziezoe, Mikama.  Always ready to listen and  in good times and bad.
> 
> Laughter from Luvbaloo and Donac and sarcastic humor from Bernard (Buffy)!!  You guys put a smile on my face.
> 
> Like Kimara, my dd is also my inspiration.  She wants a healthy mommy so bad and although she can make me crazy with her "healthy eating" mantra (didn't want to say nagging ) I know she is doing it because she loves me.  She too is very active, like Kimara's dd, and she's also lovin' the junk, so I want to model a healthy lifestyle for her.  I told her my New Year's resolution this year is to get her to make healthy choices.    She also motivates me because her cheerleading is SO HARD, when I want to quit my exercise I think about all of those kids out there, not just her, but from 5 - 18 who are doing such tough stuff and I think I can finish up another 15 minutes.
> 
> Okay sadly I have another stomach bug and now have to go lay down...take call all my friends!



Sorry you're not feeling well. I had it mildly last week! 

I'm so glad that I inspire you! Everyone on here inspires me everyday and that's why I have been working so hard.

Gonna do the EA Sports Active in a bit and tonight after getting home from dancing with DD1 I will do 2 more miles. I like spreading my workouts out through the day. I always like working off what I ate throughout the day.

I had a flatbread sweet chicken teriyaki for lunch from Subway. Since I was at work until 1:30 I didn't have time to eat. I saw that was on the low fat menu so I decided to try it with lettuce, pickles and onions. It was quite tasty. Gonna have some hot dogs for supper tonight.

Gotta go watch for DD1. It's absolutely pouring here so I really wish I didn't have to go out later.


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Thank you!  We had a good sports day yetserday - Colts win (we are in Indy) and Saints win (Purdue grad quarterback).    Sorry to all the Jets and Vikings fans!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few...ALL of you people who post your triumphs and challenges and support!!    What an awesome and motivational group!  I hope one day I can meet everyone, or at least a few of you!  It is so fun to read about what's going on and find out how much alike we are, and getting to know each other.
> 
> Special motivation from Tigger aka the Energizer Bunny, Pjilla and Corrina - you guys are always on the go or planning something and so open and supportive in your posts!
> 
> Special inspiration and support from Lisa, Maziezoe, Mikama.  Always ready to listen and  in good times and bad.
> 
> Laughter from Luvbaloo and Donac and sarcastic humor from Bernard (Buffy)!!  You guys put a smile on my face.
> 
> Like Kimara, my dd is also my inspiration.  She wants a healthy mommy so bad and although she can make me crazy with her "healthy eating" mantra (didn't want to say nagging ) I know she is doing it because she loves me.  She too is very active, like Kimara's dd, and she's also lovin' the junk, so I want to model a healthy lifestyle for her.  I told her my New Year's resolution this year is to get her to make healthy choices.    She also motivates me because her cheerleading is SO HARD, when I want to quit my exercise I think about all of those kids out there, not just her, but from 5 - 18 who are doing such tough stuff and I think I can finish up another 15 minutes.
> 
> Okay sadly I have another stomach bug and now have to go lay down...take call all my friends!



You are such a good friend to me, Jenn!  I am so glad I joined BL so I could find you. 

I hope you feel better soon!!  

Since I am a Chicagoan, I root for the Bears, good and bad (Cubs too!!)... so when the Bears blow it and end up not making it to the playoffs, I root for the Colts! My second favorite football team. 

My daughter Piper was born almost 3 years ago... when the Bears were in (and LOST) the Superbowl. I told all the nurses that if the Bears won, I would name Piper's middle name Lovie, after the coach... I am a tiny bit thankful they didn't win that year.


----------



## maiziezoe

I'm having a great day today. I don't know why, but I am!  Wheeeeeeee!

I did my BL workout this morning and noticed my character (Amy) is looking thinner. Yippee!!  After my BL workout I did 35 minutes of Golds Gym Boxing. I love boxing. 

*Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?*

My husband and my mom. 

Not a day (waking hour, really) goes by that my husband doesn't tell me how great I look. He constantly gives me motivation by telling me how proud he is of me and all the things we're going to do when I am at my goal. He's such a fantastic guy. 

My mom is a Weight Watchers winner. She lost a bunch of weight on WW and kept it off for years. I email her every day and tell her how I am doing and every day she has a kind word for me and sometimes advice for me. She has been really wonderful and my weight loss journey has brought us closer. 

I also get so much motivation from all of you.  I look forward to coming here several times a day and I feel like I will have a whole new group of DIS friends by the time this is over. A special thanks to Jennz... she is awesome and special and I hope to meet her in September.


----------



## tmfranlk

pjlla said:


> I made couple of nice big meatloaves for dinner tonight (I'll put the second in the freezer for another day).  I use lots of "filler" like refried beans, bran, wheat germ, bread crumbs, veggies, so hopefully that will keep the calories low (plus I use lean ground beef).
> 
> Off to serve the men some lunch..................P



What's your recipe with all of the fillers?



Cinderella Girl said:


> Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?



I would love to pocess the power to control time. That seems to be the thing I struggle with the most - having enough, using it wisely, wanting to make it fly (when it's almost vacation time), wanting to slow it down when I'm in WDW...



Cinderella Girl said:


> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?



My 6yo DD inspires me. She is an encourager and back up conscious every day. It's also her that I want to set a good example for and teach better ways to eat and live.


----------



## beansf

Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?

I also want to teleport because I have family in the Midwest and I would love to be able to zip out there on a moment's notice.

Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey? 

Externally: You guys motivate me!!!
Internally: I have lots of _things_ that I want to do "thin". My nephew's graduation in May, my cruise in October, etc.


----------



## tmfranlk

Well, I managed to get out of bed 15 minutes after my 6:30 alarm, so that was an improvement. Of course, then my sister missed the bus so I had to leave instead of exercise. However, I did come back and get it done! I also thought of a new way to keep it fun. After doing about 20 minutes of WiiFit Plus activities, I put it on 30 min of Free Step. Then I turned on my attractions DVDs from WDW/DL and watched while I walked. (I also turn off the counter thingy so I can set a quicker pace.) I'm starting at the WDW Magic Kingdom and made it through Wishes, Jungle Cruise, Buzz Lightyear and Big Thunder Mountain...yeah, they are in a very odd order. Don't know what that's about. Anyway, it made for a very nice workout and this way I have time to really enjoy the dvds without feeling like I should be doing something else.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

Cinderella Girl said:


> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?


My husband, definitely. He's just been all around really supportive of my working out. We're doing the Princess 5K together and we've been going out running together for that too. Yesterday when he was at work, he called me while I was working out on my new elliptical. He said, "You're so cute and that elliptical is going to make you even more super cute."   It really put a smile on my face.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh and the turnstiles at Disneyworld!


 Oh gosh, me too! And my capris! I've got to wear them in 38 days...  



ladytink75 said:


> If I could posses one 'power' it would be to zapp all this weight that I have gained over the years and go back to my 105 pound body instead of this 224 pound body that I have right now


Now that's a nice power! 



tmfranlk said:


> Then I turned on my attractions DVDs from WDW/DL and watched while I walked. (I also turn off the counter thingy so I can set a quicker pace.) I'm starting at the WDW Magic Kingdom and made it through Wishes, Jungle Cruise, Buzz Lightyear and Big Thunder Mountain...yeah, they are in a very odd order. Don't know what that's about. Anyway, it made for a very nice workout and this way I have time to really enjoy the dvds without feeling like I should be doing something else.


I do this too! Sometimes I'll just put on Subsonic Radio, but I really like watching Disney dvds while I'm working out. Yesterday I watched the video about the Disney Cruise Line. Probably a bad idea since now I'm bugging my husband about when we can do that.


----------



## tea pot

Popping in haven't been at the computer since Friday morning 
reading back to catch up .... up to page 107

Thnak for the support haven't quit 
*beansf * thanks I'm hanging in with you! and yes I need a New "Go to Guy"
*pjlla* Thanks so much you are so right! "If you fail to plan you plan to fail"  I'm Owning up and facing it. I really want a different outcome this time.
*NC Redding* hang in there too. 2010 is the year to break bad patterns!
*redwalker* your right "yes I can" "every change you make is a step in the right direction" drinking the water really helps!
*LuvBaloo* I did it... I flushed that old fish and got one that Keeps on Swimming 

Congrats  *3disney princess *April is a perfect month for a wedding 

*Joy@disney*  Love the recipe can't wait to try it!

Friday QOTD: Fitness goal I like to start with walking as close to 10,000 step a day as I can but long range would love to be able to ride my bike again. We have a Disney trip in May and would love to be able to rent a bike there!

Sat QOTH Fitness vacation: A fitness ranch in Sedona AZ. Enchantment Range. similar to the Canyon. I'm with you on that one *Tigger*

Thanks again everyone I'm still here! You guys are the Best 
Off to catch up


----------



## ShortyNBug

Ok, so I swear I posted this earlier but I'm not sure what happened to it.  

I just wanted to say hello.  Been super busy still and I'm not anywhere near caught up on the posts.  I didn't realize how hard juggling life, my kids, my full time job and school would be.  

The weather has been super crappy here so I got to come home early today.  That was great beings I have a ton of school work.  

I lost 1.8 pounds for the 3rd week in a row this week.  I'm not expecting that this week.  My goal for Jan is 6 pounds so if I make that I'll be excited.  I've been terrible about the eating the past few days.  

I got my body bugg on Friday so I've been getting used to that.  Now I need to get my eating under control so I can use it to it's fullest.  

I also got my hair colored Friday.  There's some pictures on my blog for those who read that.

Have a great week.  It's a complete white out outside right now so I'm secretly hoping school gets called off tomorrow and I can just stay home.  We went in for 4 hours today but had to get home before we couldn't.  I'd rather just stay put.


----------



## PeterPan09

Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?


Lots of people, actually.  Some I know, some I don't know.   I'm inspired by the folks here, by the folks at the gym, by the Biggest Loser cast, by athletes I watch compete...


----------



## donac

Good evening everyone.  

It started out being a lousy day when you wake up and there is not heat in your house.  Dh stayed home and called the plumber.  I went to work where I got a lot of grades into the grading program and I was able to tell the kids where they stand before going into the midterm.  Then it went downhill from there.  I called dh at lunchtime.  Our plumber is on vacation this week and next so he had to call several other.  When I talked to him at 12, no one had gotten back to him.  I left school and as I was driving home he called me to tell me the wonderful news that the furnace was gone.  By the time I got home the new plumber that he had called was getting ready to talk us through our options.  We could have had one of those "This Old House" high tech thing but it would have cost us an extra $4000.  For another $3000 on top of that we could have had continuous hot water for an hour.  We would never get ds1 out of the shower.  So we went for the basic old fashioned one.  We really wanted the high tech one but the extra money is about what we owe on tuition for this semester so we had to give it up.  The house is a little chilly but at least it is not 10 degrees out.  I also got a day out of school because they are starting at 8am tomorrow morning.  So by tomorrow night we shouldhave some heat. I guess it time to put on my long sleeve thermal Fort Wilderness night shirt.

Thanks jennz for saying I make you laugh.  Many people on this thread make me smile.

QOTD  I agree with the people  who family members inspire them but not in the correct way.  My dad has had a mini stroke 15 years ago and my mom had congestive heart failure 9 years ago.  Both have take better care of themselves and are doing fine but I know that these things are in my genes.  I also see my twin sister not taking care of herself and that bothers me.  I also had a good friend who had a stroke last April and that is on my mind a lot.  

Well off to get changed and get a cup of tea to warm me up.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## jennz

lol you're welcome Dona!  You have a way of telling your stories that amuses me.  And I totally mean that in a good way.    I am NOT a good story teller so I enjoy people who are. 

maziemoe - are you coming to Aaron's Dismeet? Is that what you're talking about in Sep?  That would be great!  We weren't sure if we were going to go this year but I'll definitely stop by if you're there.  It's only a few miles from our house. 

Shorty how do you like your Bugg?  DD started calling mine Bob and it's stuck, so we call him Bob now.  

Still feeling lousy, dd was a dear and brought the laptop up for me.  Hoping tomorrow brings me lots of energy!


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac--so sorry about the furnace. I sometimes think we're on borrowed time at our house--15 yo furnace, air conditioner, and water heater. Hope the heat is back on soon!

I signed up for Sparkpeople. Last time I lost weight I was still eating meat, and portion control worked really well. Now that I'm eating vegetarian, I'm having a lot harder time figuring out what to eat, how much, and if I'm getting enough protein. I've only loaded in two days, but I'm doing ok on the calories, but probably not getting enough protein. It's hard to tell though, because some foods combine to make protein. Anyhow, it's definitely making me think before I eat something. 

We are having another nasty blast of winter here this week. Yuck. I'm trying to stay positive, but I really could do without snow. On a positive note, I've been to the Y so much lately, the girl at the front desk recognizes me and says hello by name. She was even surprised I came in a little earlier today before I went into work.

Have a great evening!


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> lol you're welcome Dona!  You have a way of telling your stories that amuses me.  And I totally mean that in a good way.    I am NOT a good story teller so I enjoy people who are.
> 
> maziemoe - are you coming to Aaron's Dismeet? Is that what you're talking about in Sep?  That would be great!  We weren't sure if we were going to go this year but I'll definitely stop by if you're there.  It's only a few miles from our house.
> 
> Shorty how do you like your Bugg?  DD started calling mine Bob and it's stuck, so we call him Bob now.
> 
> Still feeling lousy, dd was a dear and brought the laptop up for me.  Hoping tomorrow brings me lots of energy!



Yep ~ we plan on staying for the whole weekend! I hope you'll stop by! 

Feel better soon!!!


----------



## lisah0711

maiziezoe said:


> Thanks for the hug!!  I was very excited to see my weight down .02 this morning even though I had a terrible day yesterday.



Isn't it amazing how your body fools you?  



Cinderella Girl said:


> Sorry for the late Sunday post, I unfortunetly had an accident with some ice this morning! It is mighty slippery in MN right now! Luckily, I slipped and fell into some snow, I think my ego is more bruised then my body!
> 
> Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?



Glad that you are okay after your fall, Molly!  

If I could have a superpower it would be the power to be two places at once -- then I could get my work done twice as fast.  Or just hang out at DL or WDW all day long!    Invisibility would be cool, too, just not sure of the practical application . . . 



PeterPan09 said:


> well, I was depressed over my scale numbers this week, only 1 pound down and I worked out like a fool!!



Good job on the loss!    Any loss is a cause for celebration in my book!



Cinderella Girl said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I hope all are doing well this morning. Me, not so much. Between my fall on the ice yesterday and my Vikings heartbreaking loss yesterday, not such a great Monday. On the bright side got lots of exercise in this weekend.
> 
> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?[/COLOR




Well, my DH and DS are good inspiration for my weight loss journey but I have to say that all of you do a much better job of motivating me and inspiring me every single day!  



baby1disney said:


> Hi everyone!!! I know that I really haven't been on here for a minute, but I've been battling my depression, working, and doing tons of homework.



, baby1disney.  Glad to hear that you are feeling better.  It is probably hard to believe now but some day you will look on your school days with nostalgia.  



kimara said:


> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?



Way to go, kimara!    Helping our children to develop good health habits is one of the best gifts we can give them.  



jennz said:


> Thank you!  We had a good sports day yetserday - Colts win (we are in Indy) and Saints win (Purdue grad quarterback).    Sorry to all the Jets and Vikings fans!



jennz, hope that you are feeling better very, very soon.  



ladytink75 said:


> Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?
> 
> If I could posses one 'power' it would be to zapp all this weight that I have gained over the years and go back to my 105 pound body instead of this 224 pound body that I have right now



Now I have to admit that would be a great super power, too.  

tea pot, just keep swimming! 

Bummer about the furnace, donac.  It is amazing how quickly your house can get cold and how long it takes to warm back up.  You may want to check with your utility company -- they may give you a rebate for upgrading your equipment, which is no doubt more energy efficient.  It's worth a shot!

I was so proud of DS today.  We had to go shopping at the mall to get some dress pants for his violin concert tomorrow.    He asked to park at the farthest entrance so we could get a little walk in going to and from the store!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## tigger813

Hi all!

I just got back from my Irish Step Class. I wasn't sure it was going to happen this soon but we started back with 3 students. My thighs were sore from the EA Sports Active workout. Well, now, it's my lower legs and hips from what we did at class. But it was great!

I'm giving my total workout for the day as 6 miles since I did the EA workout and the Irish Step class.

We'll see how I feel in the morning and how much I get done tomorrow workout wise!


----------



## jenanderson

jbm02 said:


> My inspiration: Since this whole thing started, Jen (JenAnderson) has been an incredible inspiration to me.  Just when I decide that I'm too tired to go out and exercise, she posts that she and Paul were running OUTSIDE in cold Minnesota!!!  That gets me off my rear and pushes me to get going.  I know that she is going to streak by me in the Princess 2011 (which, I'll blame on those incredibly long legs of hers!!  yeah, right.  I'll keep telling myself that.  )



Jude - I run outside and don't skip days because you are my inspiration!  I could not believe when you asked me to share the Princess 2011 with you...like you had complete faith in me that I could do that!  To top it off...you are doing that boot class camp that would knock me to the floor and then I KNOW I have to get outside and run.  Trust me, I will not be streaking by you in the Princess 2011!  

*Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?  *
It would be the ability to change the weather.  I live in Minnesota and I HATE being cold.  I would love to relocate to someplace warmer!  I think it would help me be a healthier person as well because I do exercise a lot more in the summer...the winter is just so harsh in Minnesota.  

*Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?* 
Well, the first person is Jude (jbm02).  As I stated up above, just having her ask me to do the Princess 2011 was huge.  It was like she believed that I really could do this and that I could really set goals and meet them.  I know that when I am having a great day or a horrible day, I could send her a long rambling e-mail and she would be there to cheer me on or cheer me up!  I shared my secret dream of wearing a bikini this summer and she didn't laugh at me!    Seriously, I wish we lived closer so that we could really do this together instead of doing it together but being far apart.

My other inspiration is a really good friend who I am going to WW with.  She taught with me last year and is a great support.  From sending me funny cards about dieting, to bringing me low point snacks...she is always thinking of how she can help make this journey easier for us.

I feel so blessed to have such great friends to see me through all of this.

Finally (yes, I am a rambling sort of person), there are a lot of people I am meeting on this board who are becoming inspirations to me.  I cannot believe the number of people who are nothing but welcoming, positive with their comments, encouraging and supportive!  I have been really lurking on the events/competition area and love how no one ever judges my baby steps into the running world - they just encourage me over and over and I can't wait for my first 5K race!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sahbushka

Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?

I think it would be my friend Paula from work.  She lost a bunch and has been really struggling to get off that last couple pounds...but she keeps trying...it has been around 6 months but she doesn't give up.  To me that is try inspiration...If she can do it for that long, then I sure can do it when I have had one not so good week!

SarahMay


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  My inspiration

Originally my kids were my inspiration.  I did not want them to be embarassed by me.  When I looked in the mirror I knew that a time would come when they wouldn't want to be seen with me.  My dh felt that way about his mother and we've often discussed it.  So that started both dh and I on our journey.  Now I can say that my dh is my inspiration.  We do this together, we support each other and we are honest and accountable to each other.  My boys are always complementing us on how well we've done and they love to have us around and to have friends over.  Just today they said that I was the cool Mom at school


----------



## tea pot

Sunday QOTD teleport travel  sounds like a great one and knowing different languages would fit in with that 

Monday QOTD    MY daughters and YOU GUYS  inspire and motivate me. 

Good Night All


----------



## corinnak

Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?

I have a list and a half, I tell you.  So many here and elsewhere on the DIS, so many on the WW online website, too.   Especially Maria, Shannon, Lisa, Dona, Kim, JenB, Debra, Richard...

And this girl:

http://www.priorfatgirl.com/

She's not a DISer, but she is another Minnesota girl - I didn't really MEET her, but ran behind her at the Challenge Obesity 5K race last year.  On her back, she had a picture of herself 100lbs heavier.  An amazing woman for so many reasons.

And I hope this doesn't sound conceited, but I am saying it because it is the thing that has made the most difference for me this year:

I inspire_ myself_.  I have done things I never would have imagined I could do.  I have read so many stories of people in health-related magazines and WW success stories of people who started walking and finished a 5K or 10K.  I remember the day I realized that even though I wasn't anywhere near my goal weight, *I* was now an inspirational story.  I was on the treadmill and practically started crying right there. And from that point on, I knew that I could achieve the things I was dreaming of.  

The thing is, we ALL have this strength.  We all have the capacity to go outside our comfort zone, persist when things are difficult and finish things we never thought we could.


----------



## tigger813

Starting off slow this morning. Hit the alarm off 3 times. Will get in my workouts later. Just have no energy this morning. No clients today but I will hang out at the spa for awhile just in case and then run some errands. DD2 has a friend coming over for a playdate this afternoon so I need to get things straightened up here this morning.

Time to go get DD1 up. She's such a poke in the morning that she needs extra time to get ready for school.


----------



## donac

corinnak said:


> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?
> 
> I have a list and a half, I tell you.  So many here and elsewhere on the DIS, so many on the WW online website, too.   Especially Maria, Shannon, Lisa, Dona, Kim, JenB, Debra, Richard...
> 
> And this girl:
> 
> http://www.priorfatgirl.com/
> 
> She's not a DISer, but she is another Minnesota girl - I didn't really MEET her, but ran behind her at the Challenge Obesity 5K race last year.  On her back, she had a picture of herself 100lbs heavier.  An amazing woman for so many reasons.
> 
> And I hope this doesn't sound conceited, but I am saying it because it is the thing that has made the most difference for me this year:
> 
> I inspire_ myself_.  I have done things I never would have imagined I could do.  I have read so many stories of people in health-related magazines and WW success stories of people who started walking and finished a 5K or 10K.  I remember the day I realized that even though I wasn't anywhere near my goal weight, *I* was now an inspirational story.  I was on the treadmill and practically started crying right there. And from that point on, I knew that I could achieve the things I was dreaming of.
> 
> The thing is, we ALL have this strength.  We all have the capacity to go outside our comfort zone, persist when things are difficult and finish things we never thought we could.




Thanks for putting me on that list.   

I like that you feel inspired by yourself.  Several years ago I wanted to help a friend and signed up to do a 25 mi bike ride to support MS (my good friend has it).  Dh signed up to.  I spent several months on my exercise bike getting ready.  I never did a full 25 miles on my bike but did hit 20 so I figured I could do it.  The day came and I did it in about 2 hours with a break in themiddle.  Dh confided to me that he didn't think I could make it.  I was really surprised.  

Fast forward to this year.  I asked him to take me hiking this summer.  Maybe a day or two here and there.  I know that he doesn't think I can make it beacuse of my ankle and knee problems.  I don't know if I can but I am going to start walkingg up the cemetery hill to get ready and again I hope to impress him this summer.  I do plan to go kayaking this summer.  I think I am going to give him a kayaking tour for Valentines Day.

Have a good day everyone.  I am here waiting for the plumbers to replace the furnace   They are supposed to be here at 8.  I have the day off until 2:45 when I have to go to school for a meeting


----------



## carmiedog

Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?

The power to cough or sneeze without peeing my pants.  Can't wait for this stupid cold to be over.


----------



## PeterPan09

corinnak said:


> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?
> 
> I have a list and a half, I tell you.  So many here and elsewhere on the DIS, so many on the WW online website, too.   Especially Maria, Shannon, Lisa, Dona, Kim, JenB, Debra, Richard...
> 
> And this girl:
> 
> http://www.priorfatgirl.com/
> 
> She's not a DISer, but she is another Minnesota girl - I didn't really MEET her, but ran behind her at the Challenge Obesity 5K race last year.  On her back, she had a picture of herself 100lbs heavier.  An amazing woman for so many reasons.
> 
> And I hope this doesn't sound conceited, but I am saying it because it is the thing that has made the most difference for me this year:
> 
> I inspire_ myself_.  I have done things I never would have imagined I could do.  I have read so many stories of people in health-related magazines and WW success stories of people who started walking and finished a 5K or 10K.  I remember the day I realized that even though I wasn't anywhere near my goal weight, *I* was now an inspirational story.  I was on the treadmill and practically started crying right there. And from that point on, I knew that I could achieve the things I was dreaming of.
> 
> The thing is, we ALL have this strength.  We all have the capacity to go outside our comfort zone, persist when things are difficult and finish things we never thought we could.




That is an AWESOME POST!!!!


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Good Morning All,

I hope everyone is having a good Tues Morning.
I am going to post quick before my students get here.

Tuesday QOTD:
What is your favorite Disney Resort?

Mine is the CBR!! I have stayed there 4 times and everytimeI go there I am relaxed and happy!!!!

I will check back later!

Have a Terrific Tuesday!!!!
Molly


----------



## ohMom

morning...

corinna - that is not egotistical in my book....it's rather AWESOME!

QOTD --- there are a couple i have left to try out -- Beach Club, Boardwalk, and Wilderness Lodge......my favorite resort would have the Poly's transportation convenience, ambiance of AKL, and heavenly bed from the Swan   

but that's not really what you asked --- my favorite today is AKL


----------



## mikamah

Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?

My son is my biggest motivation.  I don't want to be the "fat" mom and embarrass him, and I want him to have an active and healthy life.  He is very active, and I should follow his lead more often, and though he loves the junk food like i do, if there is fresh fruit, he'll usually choose that over cookies. 

I have been inspired by everyone here on these challenges.  Every post of a success or struggle, helps keep me motivated to go on especially when I am struggling.  I don't know if I would have stuck with these challenges last year without the support of so many when I was struggling with my mom's illness, and her death.  
Lisa, your friendship and pm's gave me so much hope and support, I can't put it into words.  
Jennz, your support and friendship and knowing I was and am not alone was and is still such a big help to me. 
The support and inspiration from everyone, especially Shannon, Dona, pjlla, Lisaviolet, Maria, Corinna,Vija, Tammy, has meant so much to me, and really helped to keep me going.  I still struggle so much emotionally, and it is so nice to have a place to come and get a hug when I need it.  I may not be losing the weight very quickly, but this is a long term investment for me, and one of these days, that weight will come off, and I will owe so much of my success to all of you here.  

Thank you.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD for Tuesday:  Favorite WDW resort and why

That is such a complex question which leaves me with 3 answers.  If we are driving down we often take our camper and stay at Fort Wilderness.  It is our favorite campground ever.  So clean, beautiful, lots to do and a short boat ride from the MK.

If we are doing a DVC trip we really like OKW.  It has a laid back feel and the villas are so big.  Lots of room for the 5 of us to spread out.  That answer my change though, we are staying in the tree house villas this summer an that may take the top spot.

If we are staying on cash without the camper we like POR.  The price is great and the 5 of us can fit into one room.  We aren't in the room much so saving money on the resort and having a longer trip makes this our favorite.


----------



## jennz

carmiedog said:


> Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?
> 
> The power to cough or sneeze without peeing my pants.  Can't wait for this stupid cold to be over.



 That is so funny and I can totally relate!!  I hope your cold goes away soon.

Feeling a little better today and want to get in some exercise, thinking about light housework  or walking 10 minutes and a time,  to see how I feel and get some movement in.  Last night I had the garlic parmesan boneout wings from Pizza Hut - can't be too bad right?  It is chicken... well I checked this morning - 1440 calories and 100 grams of fat!  My word!  At least I've been healthy the rest of the week.

QOTD:  I haven't stayed there yet but I think it's going to be the Beach Club.  DH and DD love it.  Having been through it I love it, love the location and ambience.    Right now though it's AKL, love that place!  I love all the activities, the decorations, and of course the savannah view.


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well. I had it mildly last week!
> 
> I'm so glad that I inspire you! Everyone on here inspires me everyday and that's why I have been working so hard.
> 
> Gonna do the EA Sports Active in a bit and tonight after getting home from dancing with DD1 I will do 2 more miles. I like spreading my workouts out through the day. I always like working off what I ate throughout the day.
> 
> I had a flatbread sweet chicken teriyaki for lunch from Subway. Since I was at work until 1:30 I didn't have time to eat. I saw that was on the low fat menu so I decided to try it with lettuce, pickles and onions. It was quite tasty. Gonna have some hot dogs for supper tonight.
> 
> Gotta go watch for DD1. It's absolutely pouring here so I really wish I didn't have to go out later.



Just thought you might want to know that the flatbread is higher in fat/calories than a 6" whole grain roll.  The flatbread has 240 calories, 5 gr of fat, and only 2 gr. of fiber, versus the 6" 9 grain wheat roll which has 210 calories, 2 gr. fat and 4 gr. of fiber.  It might not be enough to make a difference to you, but if you are counting WW points, it will certainly change things.  





tmfranlk said:


> What's your recipe with all of the fillers?
> 
> 
> I was so proud of DS today.  We had to go shopping at the mall to get some dress pants for his violin concert tomorrow.    He asked to park at the farthest entrance so we could get a little walk in going to and from the store!
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Like I mentioned, I used fat free refried beans, wheat bran and wheat germ, and veggies (celery and onions and some canned diced tomatoes that were well drained).  I changed things up a bit this time because my grocery situation was very limited. I frequently also add oatmeal but didn't this time becaues DS is allergic and we are trying to be more careful about his diet.  I have also, in the past, added steamed/pureed spinach, steamed/pureed carrots, whole kidney beans, leftover cooked broccoli (chopped), as well as other leftover cooked veggies, leftover mashed potatoes, and tvp (although not much because the meatloaf doesn't hold together well if I use too much).  Then the basics of course, like bread crumbs, ketchup (sometimes), egg (but not this time because I didn't have any on hand). 

I never use a "recipe" per say.... I just wing it and use whatever I have on hand.  

Nice job on getting DS onboard with the exercising.  



tigger813 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just got back from my Irish Step Class. I wasn't sure it was going to happen this soon but we started back with 3 students. My thighs were sore from the EA Sports Active workout. Well, now, it's my lower legs and hips from what we did at class. But it was great!
> 
> I'm giving my total workout for the day as 6 miles since I did the EA workout and the Irish Step class.
> 
> We'll see how I feel in the morning and how much I get done tomorrow workout wise!



You just make me  with all of the exercise you are getting!  How do you fit it all in???  Even though I know how important the exercise is to my health, the entire time I am moving I am thinking about what else  I should/could be doing.



carmiedog said:


> Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?
> 
> The power to cough or sneeze without peeing my pants.  Can't wait for this stupid cold to be over.



 I totally feel your pain!


Morning all!  Today is my baby's birthday! DS turns 12 today.  Where have the years gone?  As he dashed off to get on the bus, I said a tearful thank you prayer to God for blessing me with such a great DS (and DD also). I'm not sure how I got so lucky.  He is truly a blessing!

I've done my BL Powersculpt 30 minute and a 30 minute WATP video.  I still have on my exercise clothes, so I may try to fit in a bit more.  I won't be at the Y tonight because we are going out for DS's birthday dinner.  I'll eat light during the day today to save some points for dinner/dessert, but I'm sure if I have dessert I will have to use Flexpoints.  

Well.... I raced around to get my house chores done so now I have some time to scrap.  Talk to you later..................P


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

What is my favorite resort:

That is really a hard question.   Right now I would have to say it is GF.  Not becasue it is the flagship resort but because I loved a resort I didnt think I would like.   A few things that stand out as to why I switched from my former fav AKL to GF are:

Seeing the castle from my room and my son jumping up and down on the bed because the monorail went by our room.  Watching wishes while in the courtyard pool or hottub.  Eating breakfast outside the foodcourt with the perfect view of the castle and Grand 1.   The quiet elegance that surrounds you.   I really can not believe how much I fell in love with this resort and I went into that vacation thinking my husband was nuts for splurging on this.   I LOVED every minute of it.  The monorail with a stroller was a huge plus too.   I still love AKL but I fell in love with GF.   Hearing the sounds of the train whistle and dog howling every morning as I watched the resort come alive with activity.   Oh my.   Love it.


----------



## jbm02

Tuesday QOTD:
What is your favorite Disney Resort?

Our favorite has been the Yacht Club - we stayed there for our honeymoon and haven't been back since! I loved the pool area and the seaside theme, plus our room was practically next to the hot tub... I'd love to go back someday.  
But, really, is there a bad WDW resort?  LOL - after all, you're at WDW!!! 
We've had a terrific time at every resort we've stayed at, all for different reasons:
CR - fun, large rooms, watched the monorail all the time and just a short walk to the Magic Kingdom (key since my youngest was in a stroller at the time..)
SOG - mammoth rooms and great prices.
CBR - wow - what a surprise there!  The beach area was so much fun and the rooms were colorful and cheery - there was even a picture of the Magic in our room - a perfect choice before our cruise...
CS - Had a ball at their pool and bar area!!
POFQ - great slide and loved the restaurant there (although I think it has since closed...)
AsSp - I know it's a value and the room are smaller than the other locations but the spirit of fun and "let's all have a good time" from the other families there was amazing.  Had one of our best ever vacations here!! 

...klutzy me took a tumble down the neighbors (outside) stairs yesterday.  I look like a little tomboy - I have 3 band-aids on both knees.   (no suit to work today.  Thank God for pants!).  Now I have to head over to Old Navy after work to replace the jeans I tore.  Darn it - was hoping to wait til I got down one more size to buy those!!  LOL.  

Corinna - what a terrific post.  And it's something I can start to strive for!!!

Have a great day everyone!!
Jude


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: what is your favorite disney resort?

The Grand Floridian. We honeymooned there in a beautiful turret MK view room. I have since had the priveledge to go back 3 times to the RPC, and also once before we were married in a 2 bedroom suite. I love the CM's, the bright cheerful rooms, the proximity to things, MK, EPCOT on monorail. Love the pools, my favorite restaurants are there, etc. I am missing it now!


----------



## PeterPan09

QOTD: what is your favorite disney resort?

I will always have a soft spot in my heart for Boardwalk, but when I chose to purchase DVC I went with Saratoga Springs.   I wanted a quiet place away from the hustle and bustle of the parks where I could really relax and unwind and SSR is the perfect place for me.  Hanging out by the pool there on a sunny afternoon is BLISS.


----------



## beansf

QOTD: what is your favorite disney resort?

I wish I could answer this. It would mean I had been to WDW at least once! I am going in October though, and we are staying at POFQ. I will probably upgrade to a Deluxe on my next trip, but I think a Moderate will be just fine for now. I can't wait to go!


----------



## ladytink75

Tuesday QOTD:
What is your favorite Disney Resort?

Even though I have not stayed at this resort yet I would have to say my favorite one is GF.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

tigger813 said:


> Starting off slow this morning. Hit the alarm off 3 times. Will get in my workouts later. Just have no energy this morning


Ugh, me too. I still feel like I'm dragging now. But my husband and I are going kayaking in just a few minutes (after my Ebay auctions end ), so maybe that will wake me up finally!



donac said:


> The day came and I did it in about 2 hours with a break in themiddle.  Dh confided to me that he didn't think I could make it.  I was really surprised.


That's how my family (not my husband) is acting about me doing the 5K Princess race in March. They're acting like I'm crazy for even thinking I can do it, even though I try to keep telling them that I know I can walk it in the time allotted, so anytime I run is a bonus!



jennz said:


> Last night I had the garlic parmesan boneout wings from Pizza Hut - can't be too bad right?  It is chicken... well I checked this morning - 1440 calories and 100 grams of fat!  My word!  At least I've been healthy the rest of the week.


 I've been wanting some pizza lately (either Pizza Hut or Papa Johns), but maybe I'll have to skip that ... How many wings was that for?



Cinderella Girl said:


> Tuesday QOTD:
> What is your favorite Disney Resort?


This is such a tough question! Overall it really comes down between Coronado Springs and Polynesian.

Polynesian was my first love. I just love the tropical theme, love the restaurants they have, and have always dreamed of staying there. I'm so excited that I'm finally going to get to stay there in March.  

I've also always loved anything Hispanic, so Coronado Springs also had that appeal for me as soon as they built it. We stayed there last May and it was just perfect - beautiful, great pool. I can't wait to go back here.

Then there's the honorable mentions. Caribbean Beach probably comes in third. It's really special to me since that's where we stayed the first night we were married. I love the colors and can't wait to see the new pool. I've never stayed there, but I'm eager to stay at Beach Club (notice a theme?  ) and Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## tigger813

pjlla: Glad I'm not doing WW! It tasted good anyways! Today I had a roast beef panini from shaws. Quite tasty. I forgot to bring food to work and then was heading to the grocery store so I just grabbed a sandwich.

Should head down to do the 2 mile before I pick up DD2 and her "playdate" at school.

You should be inside my head when I am working out and watching the time tick away.

I just finished vacuuming so time for a quick 2 mile workout before the fun begins!


----------



## maiziezoe

Afternoon All!!

I received my AE Sports More Active and Wii Just Dance in the mail today. I did 30 minutes of Sports Active (the first workout of the 6 week challenge). It felt good... except the "skipping". I think I may have bladder issues.  

After Sports Active, I did 40 minutes of Just Dance. Oh My Word... that was fun and quite a workout! I was sweating and panting by the end of the 40 minutes. I took dance classes for 13 years and it was fun to dance again... I seriously felt like a back-up dancer for MC Hammer...  Can't Touch THIS!  


*Tuesday QOTD:
What is your favorite Disney Resort? 
*

I like any of the monorail resorts. 




pjlla said:


> Morning all!  Today is my baby's birthday! DS turns 12 today.  Where have the years gone?  As he dashed off to get on the bus, I said a tearful thank you prayer to God for blessing me with such a great DS (and DD also). I'm not sure how I got so lucky.  He is truly a blessing!



Happy Birthday to your son!!


----------



## tigger813

Forgot to answer the QOTD:

I have really enjoyed every resort we have stayed at. I love BCV for its closeness to Epcot. I love the Poly being so close to MK and being on the monorail. I love AKV for its atmosphere! I liked SSR for its closeness to DTD. POR was fun riding to DTD on the boat.

Overall, though, my favorite of those is...AKV! Just beautiful! The animals were great to see and I loved Mara and the bar! 

We are going, as you can see from my countdown again. We hope to try BWV or maybe even BLT. 

Time to run! Playdate is going on and I need to put the cupcakes in the oven!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Hi Everyone!  I'll catch up on my reading in a little bit, but I just wanted to post this real quick.  I've been stuck on the same weight for a week now.  I'm not worried.  I've been OP and I've been doing my C25K program for excercise.  It's just that I've been stuck at this weight a few times before (cough-yoyodieter-cough).  And I suspect when the scale finally moves, it'll move by more than it's typical half pound increment.  I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience with a particular weight.  I'm not sure if it's really my body not wanting to move from this weight or if it might even be my scale not registering the next lower pound or two so it just keeps me at this weight until I've lost two pounds instead of a half pound!

On another note, my clothes have gotten a little looser over the last few weeks.  Not nearly enough for me to justify dumping them and getting new clothes yet (at 5'9" it takes awhile for me to drop enough weight to drop a size), but enough for it to be noticeable to me.  Even more, though, today I have a feeling I've had before.  It's like I have more room inside my own skin.  I can almost feel more room inside my cheeks, inside my stomach and chest area, etc.  Does that make sense?  Has anyone else felt this?  It's not that I notice anything when looking at myself in the mirror, it's more just like my fat cells have started popping inside leaving a little more room inside my own skin.  I'm laughing at myself as I write this.  It must sound weird!


----------



## lovedvc

QOTD:  What is your favorite WDW resort?

I love them all, but we seem to always be drawn back to OKW due to the size of the villas and the fact that the points are slow to stay there.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience with a particular weight. I'm not sure if it's really my body not wanting to move from this weight or if it might even be my scale not registering the next lower pound or two so it just keeps me at this weight until I've lost two pounds instead of a half pound!
> 
> I can almost feel more room inside my cheeks, inside my stomach and chest area, etc.  Does that make sense?  Has anyone else felt this?  It's not that I notice anything when looking at myself in the mirror, it's more just like my fat cells have started popping inside leaving a little more room inside my own skin.  I'm laughing at myself as I write this.  It must sound weird!


I had that problem when I was losing weight for my wedding - I kept working out and got stuck at a weight. I kept getting more toned and all, but couldn't get below that. Then I stopped working out and now I'm trying to get back to that. 

I know what you mean! I haven't been working out long enough for a "real" change yet, but I just feel different inside. I noticed this in my stomach in particular - I think part of it is that my posture seems better since I started working out. I'm standing straighter and using my muscles to hold it in better, so I feel smaller. Either way, I like it.


----------



## my3princes

This was a tough day for me today.  I'm doing ww so I choose not to eat out as those 20 pts do not go far when eating out.  I've done really well since Friday and the scale is moving so I do not want to mess it up.  Anyway I am heading up a donation drive for a basket raffle at my sons school.  I hit over 60 businesses today and many, too many restaurants during the lunch hour.  It was sooooo hard not to give in and get something, but I did it   I also got in several miles of walking too.  Best of all I still have point for dinner tonight.


----------



## donac

QOTD: What is your favorite WDW resort?

That one is a hard one to answer. 

Poly is the first time we stayed on site and it was for our 10th ann. 
POFQ love the theming  andhave stayed there 3 times. 
AsMo had a great time in Herbie the Love Bug 
POP first time we rented 2 rooms.  Went down and met sons and one son's girl friend.
BWV stayed for a weekend with my twin sister. Loved being so close to Epcot and DHS.  we ccould hear some of Fantasmic from our balcony. 
AKL stayed there as anniv present from my sister,  Opened the window and there was a giraffe outside the window.
WL Made me think about all the National Parks we have not visited. 

But I gues my true love is FW.  We have camped there at least 4 times.  If you want to go to DW and need a place to get away when the parks seem too crazy this is the place to go.  It is one of the most relaxing places in all of DW.


Furnace has been replaced but the heat is slow in coming up.  Hopefully by the time I get to bed it will be warmer.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

donac said:


> Furnace has been replaced but the heat is slow in coming up.  Hopefully by the time I get to bed it will be warmer.


I'm glad it's fixed! How cold did it get in your house? Two days ago my electricity went out for about 6 hours and it got down to 59 degrees and I was freezing!


----------



## lmhall2000

I just can not get here as often as I'd like! But  to all you losers out there!! Keep it going!!

I've missed so many QOTDs!!  I'll hit this last one, we all like Poly best, but each one has their special thing, we wouldn't be unhappy in ANY of the resorts!! 

Some things of note I hope to encourage someone with.  I was addicted to Diet Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke for 2 years kicked it but put in DDP...well, 10 days without anything carbonated!!  I think I've passed the craving point, I used to literally HAVE to HAVE a DDP once a day!!!  Sometimes I'd just drink half a can, but that first sip was like an addiction!!!  No more! I've only had water, milk and an unsweet tea about 2x in 10 days!! I really don't miss the caffeine or fizz!!  So for those thinking you can't do it, maybe 10 days is the key...it was hard the first 4-5 days, then I was so busy the others and just realized as I passed it at the gas station that I didn't even want it! I waited and drank water at home! 

Lastly, we all KNOW it, but daily exercise is GREAT at sculpting out bodies!! Just do something for 45-90 minutes a day!!  Take a day off to rest those muscles then get back to it!! I hope I can keep up this pace, but I literally work my days around my workouts now rather than the other way around...I've still got a long way to go, but love the way my arms aren't pushing the limits on the stretchy knits!!   And they don't hit my 'side folds' when I'm swinging those arms!! Now if I can just see that little pouch under my chest disappear I'll be CHARGED!! 

Keep it up!!!

Tara


----------



## donac

iheartdolewhips said:


> I'm glad it's fixed! How cold did it get in your house? Two days ago my electricity went out for about 6 hours and it got down to 59 degrees and I was freezing!




It wasn't too bad until today.  It was in the 50's until the plumbers kept going in and out of the house.  Then it got really cold.  I'm thinking low 50's maybe even 40's.  It is still cold but the radiators are starting to heat up.  Time to change into sweats and my long thermal night shirt and get under some covers.


----------



## jennz

lmhall2000 said:


> I just can not get here as often as I'd like! But  to all you losers out there!! Keep it going!!
> 
> I've missed so many QOTDs!!  I'll hit this last one, we all like Poly best, but each one has their special thing, we wouldn't be unhappy in ANY of the resorts!!
> 
> Some things of note I hope to encourage someone with.  I was addicted to Diet Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke for 2 years kicked it but put in DDP...well, 10 days without anything carbonated!!  I think I've passed the craving point, I used to literally HAVE to HAVE a DDP once a day!!!  Sometimes I'd just drink half a can, but that first sip was like an addiction!!!  No more! I've only had water, milk and an unsweet tea about 2x in 10 days!! I really don't miss the caffeine or fizz!!  So for those thinking you can't do it, maybe 10 days is the key...it was hard the first 4-5 days, then I was so busy the others and just realized as I passed it at the gas station that I didn't even want it! I waited and drank water at home!
> 
> Lastly, we all KNOW it, but daily exercise is GREAT at sculpting out bodies!! Just do something for 45-90 minutes a day!!  Take a day off to rest those muscles then get back to it!! I hope I can keep up this pace, but I literally work my days around my workouts now rather than the other way around...I've still got a long way to go, but love the way my arms aren't pushing the limits on the stretchy knits!!   And they don't hit my 'side folds' when I'm swinging those arms!! Now if I can just see that little pouch under my chest disappear I'll be CHARGED!!
> 
> Keep it up!!!
> 
> Tara



  Great job!  On everything.  10 days without diet soda?  That is great.  I'll bet it would taste nasty now if you were to drink it.  I've "quit" when I've been really sick and it always takes a few days to like it again.  That should be a hint not to drink it right?  And I'm happy for you that you don't hit your side folds and can't wait for your pouch to disappear.  Congrats!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

lmhall2000 said:


> Some things of note I hope to encourage someone with.  I was addicted to Diet Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke for 2 years kicked it but put in DDP...well, 10 days without anything carbonated!!  I think I've passed the craving point, I used to literally HAVE to HAVE a DDP once a day!!!  Sometimes I'd just drink half a can, but that first sip was like an addiction!!!  No more! I've only had water, milk and an unsweet tea about 2x in 10 days!! I really don't miss the caffeine or fizz!!  So for those thinking you can't do it, maybe 10 days is the key...it was hard the first 4-5 days, then I was so busy the others and just realized as I passed it at the gas station that I didn't even want it! I waited and drank water at home!



 Don't you feel so much better since you stopped drinking soda. I was the same way. The first sip felt like I was getting a fix. Not even sure which day I stopped at the end of December, but I haven't had any this year. Some days I still have a little craving, but I think it's more that I am emotional, and in the past would have a little binge of chips,  soda, and chocolate. It usually passes very quickly. My drug of choice was diet soda. I have had two regular cherry pops this year, but mostly because I needed a caffeine fix. I don't crave regular soda the way I did diet, so I don't see it becoming a problem. I treated the cherry pop as my snack for the day.

Qotd--my favorite is WL/VWL. We've stayed at BWV, BCV, SSR, all star sports, POFQ, and dixie landings. We just keep coming back to WL. I find it to be the most relaxing. We enjoy just hanging out in the lobby. Second choice would probably be BWV, but it's a little louder, so we had to work a little harder to find some quiet time.


----------



## tmfranlk

Cinderella Girl said:


> Tuesday QOTD:
> What is your favorite Disney Resort?



My favorite resort to stay in is Pop Century. 
1. I think it's just really cute.
2. I'm cheap and can't stomach paying more for higher up locations when it's just me and 6yo DD.
3. Staying cheaply allows us to stay twice as long or go more often.
4. It's just fun!



corinnak said:


> And I hope this doesn't sound conceited, but I am saying it because it is the thing that has made the most difference for me this year:
> 
> I inspire_ myself_.  I have done things I never would have imagined I could do.  I have read so many stories of people in health-related magazines and WW success stories of people who started walking and finished a 5K or 10K.  I remember the day I realized that even though I wasn't anywhere near my goal weight, *I* was now an inspirational story.  I was on the treadmill and practically started crying right there. And from that point on, I knew that I could achieve the things I was dreaming of.



I don't think it's conceited at all! Just really cool! I think in the end, if we all could find ourselves inspiring we'd have reached a new high and a new level of committment on this journey.


----------



## jenanderson

Just have to share my excitement!!!!  I found a used treadmill on Craigslist and tonight...I BOUGHT IT!!!!  I am the crazy person from Minnesota who has been doing the couch to 5K program...running outside when it is below zero, when it is raining (freezing, sleeting rain), when it is icy, when it is snowy...whatever because I know I have to do it this time.  Now tonight...I ran INSIDE my house!    I do have thoughts about the treadmill though.  While it is wonderful to be warm, comfortable, watch TV, etc, I still prefer outside.  I thought it felt like I ran longer (I didn't because it is a timed program).  I missed the great time DH and I are having being together and outside of the house when we go running.  We have had great talks and enjoy the peace of the time together.  So tonight we decided...when the weather is nice enough, we will still run outside.  I think we will make the rule that it has to be above 10° before we will do that though.  It is great to know that I don't have to worry about not doing the program when the weather is more than we can take though!  

One other note...registered for my first 5K race today!!!    I am amazed with myself right now and often find myself thinking about how the "old" me would have not followed through on things.  I said I was going to enter some races this year and I have already registered for 1 and committed to another!  Yeah Me!!!  (I don't normally celebrate myself but right now I think it is time to do so. )

Tuesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney Resort?
It has to be the Polynesian.  As soon as I get on the grounds of that resort I can feel the stress of life drifting away and I am in my happy place.  I love the music, the tropical feeling, the decor, looking out and seeing the castle, watching the fireworks from the beach...just anything about that resort.    I am actually happy at any resort at Disney...but the Poly is hands down my favorite!


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Good Evening All,

Sorry I have been so MIA today. I had an awful day at work. My students were really "off" today. I work with kids with aggression and conduct issues and today was a violent day. We have had alot of staffing changes that has created chaos for me! To top it off, my internet was down at work all day!

Sorry, enough complaining!!! So, adminst the chaos, I have gotten alot of exercise in! I am so proud of all of you!!!! You all rock!!!!

If you are having a tough day/night, just know we are all here for you.

Have a wonderful night!

Molly


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: My favorite WDW resort is All-Star Music. It was so quiet when we there. I was really impressed for a value resort. But, my dream is to stay at the GF RPC. I'd also love to stay at the WL. I love the idea of having everything in one building.

Great day today. Only ate my minimum number of points and earned some activity points as well. I haven't binged in 10 days. I have my supporters here on this thread and reading my WISH Journal to thank for all the encouragement to avoid bingeing as well as the great tips. Thanks again everyone!

Hope everyone has a great, on plan day tomorrow!


----------



## jbm02

:





jenanderson said:


> Just have to share my excitement!!!!  I found a used treadmill on Craigslist and tonight...I BOUGHT IT!!!!  I am the crazy person from Minnesota who has been doing the couch to 5K program...running outside when it is below zero, when it is raining (freezing, sleeting rain), when it is icy, when it is snowy...whatever because I know I have to do it this time.  Now tonight...I ran INSIDE my house!    I do have thoughts about the treadmill though.  While it is wonderful to be warm, comfortable, watch TV, etc, I still prefer outside.  I thought it felt like I ran longer (I didn't because it is a timed program).  I missed the great time DH and I are having being together and outside of the house when we go running.  We have had great talks and enjoy the peace of the time together.  So tonight we decided...when the weather is nice enough, we will still run outside.  I think we will make the rule that it has to be above 10° before we will do that though.  It is great to know that I don't have to worry about not doing the program when the weather is more than we can take though!
> 
> One other note...registered for my first 5K race today!!!    I am amazed with myself right now and often find myself thinking about how the "old" me would have not followed through on things.  I said I was going to enter some races this year and I have already registered for 1 and committed to another!  Yeah Me!!!  (I don't normally celebrate myself but right now I think it is time to do so. )
> 
> Tuesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney Resort?
> It has to be the Polynesian.  As soon as I get on the grounds of that resort I can feel the stress of life drifting away and I am in my happy place.  I love the music, the tropical feeling, the decor, looking out and seeing the castle, watching the fireworks from the beach...just anything about that resort.    I am actually happy at any resort at Disney...but the Poly is hands down my favorite!



WOOOHOOOO!!!   What a great reason to celebrate!!!  Tess and I are going to run the Freihofers race for Women in Albany in June.  I wish you could join us!!!!


----------



## lecach

Tuesday QOTD: Favorite Disney Resort

Honestly, I would stay at ANY of them - because I would be at DISNEY!!!! I've only stayed in POFQ and POR. I really liked them both, but when we stayed at POFQ this past March it seemed in need of a renovation. And it's just not the same without Bonfamiles. I'd love to try WL or Poly or the Boardwalk hotels. The probrem with DH is that he has a TON of Marriott points so it's hard to get him to pay for a hotel when we can stay off site for free.

Can I celebrate a healthy victory that I had today? We had a big meeting of our Board of Directors and Dept. Managers at work today. I was in charge of all the setup, arrangements, taking minutes etc. I was TOTALLY stressed and I am a stress eater. We have these wonderful cookies that we have at meetings - I think they are Otis Spunkmeyer maybe. I ate one. I picked up another but took it home to DH instead - and I ate a Weight Watchers 1 pt cookie to tide me over  You dont know how hard that was. Yes - I ate a cookie. BUT in the past I would have eaten 2 or 3 or maybe 4.


----------



## tigger813

Just finished mile 8.5 for the day! Did 6 miles of WATP throughout the day and did 2.5 on the elliptical while watching BL!

Made a turkey sloppy joe recipe for dinner! Really yummy and DD1 loved it! may sneak some extra veggies in next time. May also sneak some veggies in the mac and cheese I'm making tomorrow. I found both recipes in the coupon section of the paper this weekend. Felt it was time to change our eating the same thing all the time! The mac and cheese will be made with fat free evaporated milk! Will have some crushed tortilla chips and cheddar jack cheese in it. Had all my water today and some. Just treated myself to a skinny cow White Mint Truffle bar after finishing the elliptical. 

Did eat a few bad things today including some frosting from the cupcakes I made during the playdate but didn't eat a cupcake. Had my M&Ms. I think the panini I had for lunch wasn't too bad. I hadn't eaten much before that so I was quite hungry.

Feeling really good about myself as I worked really hard today.

Can't wait to meet Redwalker for our sprint session at the mall in the morning. Also gonna get a new WATP DVD with a gift card I have at Target. I hope to get an AB one. That is the one area that I really need to work on. We did some core exercises at Irish Step last night and during my EA workout yesterday. May try and watch Leslie Sansone on QVC on Friday if I can find it. I'm curious about the new workout.

Well, need to finish checking my email and other stuff so I can go upstairs. I'm using the downstairs computer as DH is putting a larger hard drive in my laptop. It's cold downstairs so I'm rushing! Just put the little heater on so hopefully it will warm up a little bit!


----------



## jenanderson

Cinderella Girl said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> Sorry I have been so MIA today. I had an awful day at work. My students were really "off" today. I work with kids with aggression and conduct issues and today was a violent day. We have had alot of staffing changes that has created chaos for me! To top it off, my internet was down at work all day!
> 
> Molly



Molly - Sorry you had an awful day at school.  I always admire the staff who can work with students like you do all the time, it would have to be difficult some days.  I have a bunch of chaos at my school right now but at least my kids are really good.  Hope you have a better day tomorrow!



jbm02 said:


> :
> 
> WOOOHOOOO!!!   What a great reason to celebrate!!!  Tess and I are going to run the Freihofers race for Women in Albany in June.  I wish you could join us!!!!



I would love to run with you guys...maybe I will do a virtual race with you.  Let me know the day, the time and the distance.  I will run in Minnesota while you are running in New York but we will be together in spirit!  Let me know the details!



lecach said:


> Can I celebrate a healthy victory that I had today? We had a big meeting of our Board of Directors and Dept. Managers at work today. I was in charge of all the setup, arrangements, taking minutes etc. I was TOTALLY stressed and I am a stress eater. We have these wonderful cookies that we have at meetings - I think they are Otis Spunkmeyer maybe. I ate one. I picked up another but took it home to DH instead - and I ate a Weight Watchers 1 pt cookie to tide me over  You dont know how hard that was. Yes - I ate a cookie. BUT in the past I would have eaten 2 or 3 or maybe 4.



Way to go on the cookie situation!  Yep - you ate the cookie but you are right at celebrating the change!  One cookie is WAY better than 2 or 3 or 4!  It was especially great that you resisted while you were stressed...I am a stress eater and would have really struggled in your situation.



tigger813 said:


> Just treated myself to a skinny cow White Mint Truffle bar after finishing the elliptical.



That sounds wonderful!  Is this a frozen treat like the ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## tigger813

That sounds wonderful! Is this a frozen treat like the ice cream sandwiches? 

Yes. It's one of their truffle bars. They were on sale at one of the local grocery stores. We can usually only find the chocolate truffles so I was excited to see these and I LOVE anything mint! Got my DH some caramel ones! We also have some plain ones in the freezer and some chocolate and vanilla sandwiches. These are our treats for having a good day! Sometimes I actually have one for breakfast as I'm usually racing around in the morning so it's quick and easy and satisfies me all morning! 

I also have a BL protein water too though I'm almost out. Can only find it at one store so I will have to get hunting for it! I do have some chocolate powder left so I will have to use that until I can get more raspberry. It doesn't break down as well. I will try putting it in my bullet blender and see if that helps. 

Have a great night everyone! I will be back on at some point tomorrow. DD1 has a half day so we will be practicing her flute and working on her Walt Disney project!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I'm happy. I lost .6 last week so I am heading the right direction. I know my eating today was off because my IBS was really acting up. I was sipping soda all day just to keep my blood sugar up. I'm hoping my stomach will feel better tomorrow.

QOTD: My family loves the Poly. It has a great ambiance and it's so convenient to have the Monorail right there.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

jenanderson said:


> Just have to share my excitement!!!!  I found a used treadmill on Craigslist and tonight...I BOUGHT IT!!!!


Hooray!!  It's always great to have something to bring some variety in - I know that gives me less room for excuses. Hope you enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying my Craigslist elliptical!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged – can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS:
Current Participants-------2!
Congrats to PaulaSue & Corinnak for successfully maintaining!  
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------155
not reporting in for 1 week-------13
not reporting in for 2 weeks------14
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 19
Excused-------------------------2
weigh ins-----------------------104
gains----------------------------23
maintains------------------------15
losses--------------------------65
first time weigh-ins---------------2

*Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 3!*
This weeks total group loss  84.8 pounds! 
Total group weight loss so far 580.0 pounds!  
We’re making progress on our goal of 750 pounds!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 135 weighins for our start weigh-in on Jan 1st)
104/ 135 = 77.0% 

Average percentage of weight lost 0.36%
This was tough week overall, but we are tough people and we keep on swimming!  

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 3? This week I’ve went with a simple *TOP 12 LIST* which is everybody with at least 1.3% loss!  That criteria will change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 3 Superstars!!*
#12- 1.30% - lornak
#11- 1.35% - maiziezoe
#10- 1.37% - Kitchensinkguy
#9- 1.44% - DisFam95
#8- 1.54% - stace208 
#7- 1.56% - MJonesMBA2001
#6- 1.58% - happysmyly
#5- 1.60% - lmhall2000 
#4- 2.10% - tmfranlk
#3- 2.13% - pgumiela
#2- 2.34% - NancyIL

and now

The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge 
Week 3 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 2.98 % - cclovesdis


Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *cclovesdis*!!! What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## iheartdolewhips

Woohoo! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  This is something new for BL9 

We have done 3 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 20% complete.
*Seanaci*,,,,,0.0
3TinksAndAnEeyore,,,,,44.6
A Little Pixie Dust,,,,,29.3
beansf,,,,,15.4
bouldertcr,,,,,57.5
chskover,,,,,6.7
debf,,,,,15.3
denise,,,,,10.0
DisFam95	,,,,,22.6
disney mommy,,,,,2.5
DisneyFam5,,,,,36.7
Double,,,,,32.3
happysmyly,,,,,45.3
heatherlynn444,,,,,26.7
IWISHFORDISNEY,,,,,33.3
jbm02,,,,,26.7
jenanderson,,,,,35.0
JFrey4240,,,,,30.8
jimmaher69,,,,,19.2
Jimmy,,,,,10.3
Jordans Mommie,,,,,18.5
joy@disney,,,,,6.7
kimara,,,,,45.0
kimwim8,,,,,30.0
Kitchensinkguy,,,,,48.5
leamom2princesses,,,,,31.3
LegoMom3,,,,,14.3
Life is good,,,,,3.3
lisah0711	,,,,,40.0
LittleSeacow,,,,,27.3
LuvBaloo,,,,,19.0
maiziezoe	,,,,,34.5
mandac,,,,, -18.6
MaryAz,,,,,40.0
memy26,,,,,0.0
MickeyMagic,,,,,16.0
mousemom11,,,,,20.0
MrIncrediDad,,,,,39.7
my3princes,,,,,18.3
NC Tink,,,,,22.7
Nicholfamily5,,,,,27.7
pakaramom,,,,,7.9
Peace.love.mickey,,,,,28.0
pgumiela,,,,,10.3
Piglet18,,,,,20.7
poohlove,,,,,14.7
PRINCESSVIJA,,,,,2.2
redwalker	,,,,,0.0
Riverhill,,,,,0.0
Rose&Mike,,,,,21.3
sahbushka,,,,,5.8
shellynn24,,,,,16.1
soozay,,,,,0.0
Southerngirl71,,,,,12.0
StitchIsOurHero,,,,,12.5
talytam,,,,,17.5
Tasha+Scott,,,,,21.2
wezee,,,,,25.0
Worfiedoodles,,,,,10.0
zacem'smom,,,,,31.2


----------



## tigger813

I do believe I'm stuck again! Not doing my early morning workout but will do the 2 mile before meeting redwalker. Just can't seem to break 160 again! Gonna really stay focused today and pay close attention to my calories and drink my water. 

I will NEVER give up! I am determined to reach my goal which I will now PM to LuvBaloo.

Time to get my day going. DD1 is eating b'fast. Need to think about making her lunch. Hoping DD2 had a dry night. Slept in her underwear for the first time last night. She is a REALLY heavy sleeper so it's been a long struggle for her. I was out of pull-ups so she didn't have a choice. If she stayed dry I won't buy any today. If she's wet I will buy another package.


----------



## jenanderson

Good Morning All! 

I am posting because I am so stressed and angry this morning.  A parent sent me an e-mail this morning say that because they did not like the math assignment, they told their child they did not need to do it.  They felt that my assignment was a "waste of time".  This is a student who really struggles with basic facts and the assignment was a review sheet...my whole 4th grade class needs review sheets at times and I felt it was a sheet with problems the whole group would benefit from.  Yes, some of the problems would be easy for some students and some of the problems would be challenging for others.  It was meant to be a review that students could complete independently.  This parent questions every single assignment I give but this is the first time she has said they would not allow their child to do the work.  Now she wants to come in for a conference this morning to talk about how I am not inspiring her child to learn math!!!  The worse of it is, I had just been to a math training and changed so much of the curriculum to improve the math in our classroom.  It is not that I felt I was doing a bad job but as a teacher, I can always work at ways of improving how I meet each child's needs.  I have spent so many hours these past few days working on this new work and feel hurt that she was e-mailing me such statements.

Okay, despite the facts of the story...stress and anger are a big problem for me...not that I behave badly but I EAT badly when these things happen.  I am going to grab an extra small bag of baby carrots this morning but am hoping if I focus on the fact that I am not hungry...I will not eat.  My classroom has tons of treats in it and I am also going to put them in a bin right away and bring them to another teacher's room.  I have to work at dealing with the situation without eating.

Alright, I put it into words and I will focus and not eat.  I am off to school...give me strength to not give in to food!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Congrats to all the winners!!!!  Great job!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

First, a big congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, cclovesdis!   

I am happy to see us plugging away at our new group goal, too!    I will post the links to the weekly results when I am done with this post.  

I am sad that we are losing some of our participants but unfortunately that does happen as the challenge progresses.    Remember you don't have to weigh in to participate in our thread and if you decide you are ready to come back, you are welcomed with open arms.   



corinnak said:


> And I hope this doesn't sound conceited, but I am saying it because it is the thing that has made the most difference for me this year:
> 
> I inspire_ myself_.  I have done things I never would have imagined I could do.  I have read so many stories of people in health-related magazines and WW success stories of people who started walking and finished a 5K or 10K.  I remember the day I realized that even though I wasn't anywhere near my goal weight, *I* was now an inspirational story.  I was on the treadmill and practically started crying right there. And from that point on, I knew that I could achieve the things I was dreaming of.
> 
> The thing is, we ALL have this strength.  We all have the capacity to go outside our comfort zone, persist when things are difficult and finish things we never thought we could.



Thanks for your kind words.    It is not surprising to me that you inspire yourself -- I don't think that statement is conceited at all -- because you inspire us all each and every day!  



Cinderella Girl said:


> Tuesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney Resort?



My favorite Disneyland Resort is The Grand Californian, hands down.  The location is such that it is closer to the park (DCA) than any Disney Resort and it is beautiful a Craftsman style designed by the same architect who did the Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge.

My favorite WDW is a tie between the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo House.  I love everything about Wilderness Lodge -- it's peacefulness, the ride on the boat to the MK, the villas!  Animal Kingdom Jambo has more energy, is so picturesque, and I love watching the animals.  

You do know it is hard for us to pick just one of anything!  



mikamah said:


> Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?
> 
> My son is my biggest motivation.  I don't want to be the "fat" mom and embarrass him, and I want him to have an active and healthy life.  He is very active, and I should follow his lead more often, and though he loves the junk food like i do, if there is fresh fruit, he'll usually choose that over cookies.
> 
> I have been inspired by everyone here on these challenges.  Every post of a success or struggle, helps keep me motivated to go on especially when I am struggling.  I don't know if I would have stuck with these challenges last year without the support of so many when I was struggling with my mom's illness, and her death.
> Lisa, your friendship and pm's gave me so much hope and support, I can't put it into words.
> Jennz, your support and friendship and knowing I was and am not alone was and is still such a big help to me.
> The support and inspiration from everyone, especially Shannon, Dona, pjlla, Lisaviolet, Maria, Corinna,Vija, Tammy, has meant so much to me, and really helped to keep me going.  I still struggle so much emotionally, and it is so nice to have a place to come and get a hug when I need it.  I may not be losing the weight very quickly, but this is a long term investment for me, and one of these days, that weight will come off, and I will owe so much of my success to all of you here.
> 
> Thank you.



Awww, you are so sweet!    It is my honor and pleasure to be your friend, Kathy.  I treasure your friendship, too.    And we need to stick together as we raise these wonderful, crazy boys of ours!  



jbm02 said:


> ...klutzy me took a tumble down the neighbors (outside) stairs yesterday.  I look like a little tomboy - I have 3 band-aids on both knees.   (no suit to work today.  Thank God for pants!).  Now I have to head over to Old Navy after work to replace the jeans I tore.  Darn it - was hoping to wait til I got down one more size to buy those!!  LOL.



Yikes, Jude!    Glad you are okay from your tumble.  



iheartdolewhips said:


> I've been wanting some pizza lately (either Pizza Hut or Papa Johns), but maybe I'll have to skip that ... How many wings was that for?



Have you tried the Weight Watchers frozen mini pizzas?  They are like bagel bite pizzas.  The Supreme ones are really good because the onions and peppers are roasted and have great flavor -- they are two or three points.  Might help that pizza fix.   



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> On another note, my clothes have gotten a little looser over the last few weeks.  Not nearly enough for me to justify dumping them and getting new clothes yet (at 5'9" it takes awhile for me to drop enough weight to drop a size), but enough for it to be noticeable to me.  Even more, though, today I have a feeling I've had before.  It's like I have more room inside my own skin.  I can almost feel more room inside my cheeks, inside my stomach and chest area, etc.  Does that make sense?  Has anyone else felt this?  It's not that I notice anything when looking at myself in the mirror, it's more just like my fat cells have started popping inside leaving a little more room inside my own skin.  I'm laughing at myself as I write this.  It must sound weird!



Yep, it's a bummer when the number sticks but as long as you have other things happening -- those NSVs -- then you know you are heading in the right direction and it is just a matter of time before that scale moves, too.    You have a great attitude about it!



iheartdolewhips said:


> I had that problem when I was losing weight for my wedding - I kept working out and got stuck at a weight. I kept getting more toned and all, but couldn't get below that. Then I stopped working out and now I'm trying to get back to that.
> 
> I know what you mean! I haven't been working out long enough for a "real" change yet, but I just feel different inside. I noticed this in my stomach in particular - I think part of it is that my posture seems better since I started working out. I'm standing straighter and using my muscles to hold it in better, so I feel smaller. Either way, I like it.





lmhall2000 said:


> I just can not get here as often as I'd like! But  to all you losers out there!! Keep it going!!
> 
> I've missed so many QOTDs!!  I'll hit this last one, we all like Poly best, but each one has their special thing, we wouldn't be unhappy in ANY of the resorts!!



Great job kicking the soda habit and getting those workouts in every day!  There is a thread with the QOTD now to help you catch up -- sorry I don't have the link here but there is a link in one of the first posts of this thread.  It is a separate thread in the WISH boards.



Rose&Mike said:


> Don't you feel so much better since you stopped drinking soda. I was the same way. The first sip felt like I was getting a fix. Not even sure which day I stopped at the end of December, but I haven't had any this year. Some days I still have a little craving, but I think it's more that I am emotional, and in the past would have a little binge of chips,  soda, and chocolate. It usually passes very quickly. My drug of choice was diet soda. I have had two regular cherry pops this year, but mostly because I needed a caffeine fix. I don't crave regular soda the way I did diet, so I don't see it becoming a problem. I treated the cherry pop as my snack for the day.



Wow!  Great job on the soda, too!  



jenanderson said:


> One other note...registered for my first 5K race today!!!    I am amazed with myself right now and often find myself thinking about how the "old" me would have not followed through on things.  I said I was going to enter some races this year and I have already registered for 1 and committed to another!  Yeah Me!!!  (I don't normally celebrate myself but right now I think it is time to do so. )



Yay you!  



Cinderella Girl said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> Sorry I have been so MIA today. I had an awful day at work. My students were really "off" today. I work with kids with aggression and conduct issues and today was a violent day. We have had alot of staffing changes that has created chaos for me! To top it off, my internet was down at work all day!



Bummer about the bad day -- you know it is a full moon this week-end so the week may still be crazy -- just a warning!    I really can tell when it is a full moon by the calls we get at the office.



tigger813 said:


> I do believe I'm stuck again! Not doing my early morning workout but will do the 2 mile before meeting redwalker. Just can't seem to break 160 again! Gonna really stay focused today and pay close attention to my calories and drink my water.
> 
> I will NEVER give up! I am determined to reach my goal which I will now PM to LuvBaloo.



You go, tigger813!  I love your attitude.  You are workout machine, girl, maybe this is your body's way of asking you to ramp it down a day or two?    You can do it!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

jenanderson said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I am posting because I am so stressed and angry this morning.  A parent sent me an e-mail this morning say that because they did not like the math assignment, they told their child they did not need to do it.  They felt that my assignment was a "waste of time".  This is a student who really struggles with basic facts and the assignment was a review sheet...my whole 4th grade class needs review sheets at times and I felt it was a sheet with problems the whole group would benefit from.  Yes, some of the problems would be easy for some students and some of the problems would be challenging for others.  It was meant to be a review that students could complete independently.  This parent questions every single assignment I give but this is the first time she has said they would not allow their child to do the work.  Now she wants to come in for a conference this morning to talk about how I am not inspiring her child to learn math!!!  The worse of it is, I had just been to a math training and changed so much of the curriculum to improve the math in our classroom.  It is not that I felt I was doing a bad job but as a teacher, I can always work at ways of improving how I meet each child's needs.  I have spent so many hours these past few days working on this new work and feel hurt that she was e-mailing me such statements.
> 
> Okay, despite the facts of the story...stress and anger are a big problem for me...not that I behave badly but I EAT badly when these things happen.  I am going to grab an extra small bag of baby carrots this morning but am hoping if I focus on the fact that I am not hungry...I will not eat.  My classroom has tons of treats in it and I am also going to put them in a bin right away and bring them to another teacher's room.  I have to work at dealing with the situation without eating.
> 
> Alright, I put it into words and I will focus and not eat.  I am off to school...give me strength to not give in to food!



A big  to you, jen.  The problem is not you, or the student, it's the parents.  Poor student who is struggling and having parents who make things worse.    If those parents realized how much time goes into planning those assignments, reviewing and grading them, working with the students to go over what was missed, they would realize that teachers are too busy for "busy work!"  At least it seems that the parents realize that the student does have a problem with math, even though they aren't putting the blame where it needs to be.  I love it when people blame everyone but themselves when there is usually plenty of blame to share for all.  

I am glad that you are planning for that stress eating.  We can't control the stressful things that happen to us but we can control how we react to it.  Honestly, I have to tell you that people say horrible things to me all the time.  It used to hurt my feelings but then I realized that not everyone is going to like me.  Sometimes they aren't going to like me for no good reason but that is their problem, not mine.  

I hope that your stressful day flies by!    Be strong!  There is nothing about this situation that would be helped by stress eating.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Congrats to all our Losers, Maintainers and Gainers! You are still here, still working, and you will see results no matter how one individual week goes!

Tuesday QOTD: My favorite Disney resort is the Beach Club at WDW. I love the pool area, and the convenient walk to Epcot, not to mention all the amenities of the Boardwalk.

I didn't make it up for my run this morning, I just seemed to be worn out. Yesterday was very busy at work which made me tired mentally, and I did work out 4 days in a row, which makes me tired physically. I'm hoping to do a few miles when I get home from work today. 3 is better than 0. 

Being very busy at work also means I have very little time to DIS...but I'm making it here when I can. I do enjoy reading everyone's posts, and it does help me to stay focused!

Maria


----------



## LegoMom3

Just checking in!....I'm still here!

Decided that I'm not joining the gym right now after all.  Would LOVE to go back to a gym, but it's a time factor first of all, and a money concern also (you are committed to a year of payments once you sign up!!).  So I'm using what I have available to me here, and doing a 1/2 hour on the trampoline in the mornings, then running 2 miles later in the day (well, working up to running the whole thing!).  My overall goal is weight-loss but these will tone my legs in the process.  Nice!

.


----------



## heatherlynn444

congrats to everyone on the week!

yesterday i had a GREAT 3 mile run, it felt good, just one of those times where you just feel great for the rest of the day. Those runs are the ones that make me keep going/running!
hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Good Morning Everyone,

CONGRATS TO ALL THE LOSERS!!!

Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?


I have a reward chart I made for myself. Every 5 lbs I have a new reward for myself. For my first 5 lbs I bought a new exercise dvd. When I get to 10lbs I am buying myself some new makeup. It is important to treat ourselves along the way!

Have a Wonderful Wednesday!!!
Molly


----------



## my3princes

Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?

That's an easy one.  VACATION  I love to go on vacation and now I can even feel good about being in the pictures  I live for vacation and that is always the ending date for whatever my current goal is.


----------



## pjlla

jenanderson said:


> Just have to share my excitement!!!!  I found a used treadmill on Craigslist and tonight...I BOUGHT IT!!!!  I am the crazy person from Minnesota who has been doing the couch to 5K program...running outside when it is below zero, when it is raining (freezing, sleeting rain), when it is icy, when it is snowy...whatever because I know I have to do it this time.  Now tonight...I ran INSIDE my house!    I do have thoughts about the treadmill though.  While it is wonderful to be warm, comfortable, watch TV, etc, I still prefer outside.  I thought it felt like I ran longer (I didn't because it is a timed program).  I missed the great time DH and I are having being together and outside of the house when we go running.  We have had great talks and enjoy the peace of the time together.  So tonight we decided...when the weather is nice enough, we will still run outside.  I think we will make the rule that it has to be above 10° before we will do that though.  It is great to know that I don't have to worry about not doing the program when the weather is more than we can take though!
> 
> One other note...registered for my first 5K race today!!!    I am amazed with myself right now and often find myself thinking about how the "old" me would have not followed through on things.  I said I was going to enter some races this year and I have already registered for 1 and committed to another!  Yeah Me!!! * (I don't normally celebrate myself but right now I think it is time to do so. )*


 You SHOULD take the time to celebrate yourself.  If you don't, who will?  And nice job committing to the race.  I have it in my head that I will run an "real" 5K this year, but I have been very hesitant to actually seek out a race and register.  Just a big chicken, I guess.



jenanderson said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I am posting because I am so stressed and angry this morning.  A parent sent me an e-mail this morning say that because they did not like the math assignment, they told their child they did not need to do it.  They felt that my assignment was a "waste of time".  This is a student who really struggles with basic facts and the assignment was a review sheet...my whole 4th grade class needs review sheets at times and I felt it was a sheet with problems the whole group would benefit from.  Yes, some of the problems would be easy for some students and some of the problems would be challenging for others.  It was meant to be a review that students could complete independently.  This parent questions every single assignment I give but this is the first time she has said they would not allow their child to do the work.  Now she wants to come in for a conference this morning to talk about how I am not inspiring her child to learn math!!!  The worse of it is, I had just been to a math training and changed so much of the curriculum to improve the math in our classroom.  It is not that I felt I was doing a bad job but as a teacher, I can always work at ways of improving how I meet each child's needs.  I have spent so many hours these past few days working on this new work and feel hurt that she was e-mailing me such statements.
> 
> Okay, despite the facts of the story...stress and anger are a big problem for me...not that I behave badly but I EAT badly when these things happen.  I am going to grab an extra small bag of baby carrots this morning but am hoping if I focus on the fact that I am not hungry...I will not eat.  My classroom has tons of treats in it and I am also going to put them in a bin right away and bring them to another teacher's room.  I have to work at dealing with the situation without eating.
> 
> Alright, I put it into words and I will focus and not eat.  I am off to school...give me strength to not give in to food!



After 5 years of substitute teaching, I KNOW I wasn't meant to be a "real" teacher.  I am constantly amazed at what teachers have to put up with... and the parent issues are probably the WORST.  All I can say is good luck and nice job planning to NOT eat into the situation.

Just a quick good morning to you all.  Not a lot of time to chat.  

Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?

Honestly, I've never intentionally planned a "reward" (not that I can remember anyhow).  But of course, I have bought new clothes along the way.  Most of them are just "new to me" Goodwill clothes (I am notoriously cheap), but I have splurged on a few really good pieces, knowing that they weren't going to be "until I lose the weight" clothes, but rather long-term investment pieces.  

That's all I have time for right now!.................P


----------



## PeterPan09

Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?

 I'm working towards becoming an athlete so every step I take closer to that goal I try to affirm with something athletic themed. I treat myself with a new piece of workout wear, like a tech shirt or good shorts, or a casual T to wear that has an athletic theme.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?


I used to reward myself with vacation at the end of my exercise/diet phase but each trip I would gain it back if not more.   So I can finally stop doing that since I can be in Disney any day.   Soooo my new reward is going to  be every 10 pounds I either get a new piece of clothing or some non food treat for myself.    I have one more pound and I am buying the 30 day shred from Jillian.


----------



## happysmyly

A big congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week and to the 77% of us that are still here!!! 

Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?

In the past I would set up some huge reward for the end of the journey (usually Disney related)... but this question has me thinking that I should set up some smaller goals to celebrate the victories along the way--weight and other good habits and progress.  So - I think I am going to come up with some things--that make me happy, reinforce the new good habits that can serve as incentives but mostly that can be rewards...

I'll be reading your ideas today with great interest--and know that I will find some great ideas here that I've never thought of--thanks in advanced for your posts today!!!
 Liz


----------



## corinnak

Worfiedoodles said:


> I didn't make it up for my run this morning, I just seemed to be worn out. Yesterday was very busy at work which made me tired mentally, and I did work out 4 days in a row, which makes me tired physically. I'm hoping to do a few miles when I get home from work today. 3 is better than 0.



Maria - at times like that, Rest is the Best.  You do yourself no favors, training when you are exhausted.  4 days in a row, I'd say you're due for a rest day.  But then I'm really a strong believer in those things, as you know.  Your body gets stronger and faster during rest, not during workouts, so some days, 0 is better than 3!  Not to say you shouldn't do your 3 tonight if you want to - just to say that if you're still exhausted, feel good about taking a rest.

Pamela - races are so much fun - I hope you find one to try this spring!  Are you close enough to do the Groton Road Race 5K?  I did that one last year.

JenAnderson - Congratulations on your new Treadmill!  I fully agree with everything you wrote about working out inside vs. outside.  I'd always rather be outside, but this time of year, inside is often just SAFER.  My dad suggested setting up a fan at the front of the treadmill to give more the sensation of moving through air.  I never have, but will admit I sometimes open the window my TM sits next to.

Sorry those parents are making things tougher.  It is challenging work you're doing and I know you can get through this while taking care of yourself in the food department.  

Legomom - you can definitely get a great workout without a gym membership.  I love to workout at home because I don't waste any time packing a bag or in transit to and from the gym. 



1/26 Tuesday QOTD:What is your favorite Disney Resort?

Next you'll ask me to choose my favorite child..... 

We love the new Kidani Village - fantastic pool and my DS11 can take himself to community hall without leaving the building.  

If we're paying cash, we really like POFQ - very conveniently sized, nice food court, bus stop etc.  And I never get lost there.  

Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?

I have not been that much into the rewards, I'm afraid. I have needed new clothes , new workout gear, hair cuts, etc. along the way, but they have all really felt more practical, and wasn't something I spent any time looking forward to or put weight-loss conditions on.  There have been trips and races, but I didn't attach them to a weight goal or weight loss success, so are those really rewards?  

I have thought about getting maybe a small piece of jewelry to commemorate my getting to goal/maintenance - those Tiffany inspired keys are sure cute - but I have not done it yet and may not do it.  


OH!  To make it easier to find, I've added a link to the QOTD archive to my signature.


----------



## ladytink75

Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?

While I am on this weightloss Journey I won't be rewarding myself. My reward will come at the end of my jouney when I do my DPHM (2011) right along with a 12 day vacation to see the MOUSE in 2011.


----------



## tigger813

Wed QOTD: Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?

My reward will be my birthday trip in December. I will also get to buy myself some new clothes along the way. And the biggest reward is that I will feel better physically and mentally. I feel pretty good now despite being stuck. Redwalker and I did 4-5 miles at the mall and then I went to Target and got the Leslie Sansone 3 mile Slim and Sleek walk plus Pilates for firm abs. Looking forward to trying it out this afternoon. Also bought myself a new stainless water bottle. with a pop top. 

Gotta work on DD1s project in a few minutes and help her practice her flute. DD2 has dancing later. 

Had a grilled chicken salad for lunch with the leftover chicken from the other night. Starting dinner now so all we have to do is throw it in the oven later.

Time for my water! And a skinny cow before I get working on other things. We're watching the Hannah Montana movie right now while we wait for her lunch.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, lisa0711!  My metabolism just doesn't seem to be kicking in right now!
 Oh well, I'll just keep trying!


----------



## ohMom

QOTD -- well my jammies are in sad shape...and i love my jammies.  i've been slowly replacing when i find some marked down, etc.  DH told me that when I hit my maintainence weight i can splurge on new jammie wardrobe!  also, looking forward to buying couple pairs of new jeans this fall.


----------



## Octoberbride03

I've been reading but not posting.  Some of the QOTDs last week took me days to come up with answers to  But i have answers now if any body really wants me to post them.  So my weekly weigh-in was today and I'm happy to say I am down 2.5lbs.  Very happy about it as it was a little more than i expected.  We had a lovely warm weather day on Mon? And I can honestly say I've lost weight and look like it in a t-shirt.  Little less muffin top. 

Anyway.

Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?  

Yeah, i already decided the rewards were essential this time around.  I plan to reward myself ever 10lbs along the way, with maybe some 1 or 2 5lbs gifts.  The 5lbs might be exercise related but the 10lbs will definitely NOT be exercise or food related at all.   Will decide actual rewards along the way.  I have decided that a big reward will be a nice full body massage.  I am trying to determine if that will be my halfway point or entire goal. We'll have to see. 


Now question for y'all:  What do you do for snacks?  Usually after work I have gotten a few Chocolate chip cookies.  I have decided to cut that down to once a week but I NEED something after work.  So what can i use to replace that that is somewhat sweet? 

TIA and good job to everybody

Oh and 1 more ?  When y'all exercise do you notice that 1 side of your body is looser than the other?  My left knee is just way more stiff than my right. Now I'm left sided by nature but I'm wondering if this is just me. And if you have any ideas on how to improve it. I have been stretching quite a bit and its helped a little but not much.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

jenanderson said:


> I am posting because I am so stressed and angry this morning.  A parent sent me an e-mail this morning say that because they did not like the math assignment, they told their child they did not need to do it.  They felt that my assignment was a "waste of time".  This is a student who really struggles with basic facts and the assignment was a review sheet...my whole 4th grade class needs review sheets at times and I felt it was a sheet with problems the whole group would benefit from.  Yes, some of the problems would be easy for some students and some of the problems would be challenging for others.  It was meant to be a review that students could complete independently.  This parent questions every single assignment I give but this is the first time she has said they would not allow their child to do the work.  Now she wants to come in for a conference this morning to talk about how I am not inspiring her child to learn math!!!  The worse of it is, I had just been to a math training and changed so much of the curriculum to improve the math in our classroom.  It is not that I felt I was doing a bad job but as a teacher, I can always work at ways of improving how I meet each child's needs.  I have spent so many hours these past few days working on this new work and feel hurt that she was e-mailing me such statements.


I'm so sorry! I remember dealing with a parent issue when I was student teaching and it was not fun. Yuck. I'm thinking about you today.


lisah0711 said:


> Have you tried the Weight Watchers frozen mini pizzas?  They are like bagel bite pizzas.  The Supreme ones are really good because the onions and peppers are roasted and have great flavor -- they are two or three points.  Might help that pizza fix.


I forgot about those pizzas! I splurged last night and got my pizza fix at a pizza buffet here.  I'll have to remember those pizzas though - I used to get them and heat them up at college. But I'm boring and only like cheese pizza or a few toppings that never come on those pizzas. 



LegoMom3 said:


> Decided that I'm not joining the gym right now after all.  Would LOVE to go back to a gym, but it's a time factor first of all, and a money concern also (you are committed to a year of payments once you sign up!!).  So I'm using what I have available to me here, and doing a 1/2 hour on the trampoline in the mornings, then running 2 miles later in the day (well, working up to running the whole thing!).  My overall goal is weight-loss but these will tone my legs in the process.  Nice!


Good for you! I'm doing it without a gym too. I didn't really need to spend the extra money anyways, plus with us being down to one car right now, I wouldn't get to take advantage of it fully with my husband's work schedule. You can do it at home - sounds like you've already found some things that work for you. 



Cinderella Girl said:


> Wed- QOTD:
> How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?


I feel like right now my reward is simply getting my clothes to fit right and feeling confident in my body again. I never had a reliable scale when I lost weight before, but I know that I did gain some of the weight back, but not all of it. I threw out all my old big clothes, so now that I've put some back on, my smaller clothes don't fit right. It's what made me realize that I had to get back on the ball if I didn't want to buy bigger clothes again. I miss how good I felt about myself in my smaller clothes, so that's the best reward for me right now. I also look to blowing past those clothes this time and getting an even smaller wardrobe.



ohMom said:


> QOTD -- well my jammies are in sad shape...and i love my jammies.  i've been slowly replacing when i find some marked down, etc.  DH told me that when I hit my maintainence weight i can splurge on new jammie wardrobe!  also, looking forward to buying couple pairs of new jeans this fall.


I get excited about pajamas too!


----------



## iheartdolewhips

Octoberbride03 said:


> Now question for y'all:  What do you do for snacks?  Usually after work I have gotten a few Chocolate chip cookies.  I have decided to cut that down to once a week but I NEED something after work.  So what can i use to replace that that is somewhat sweet?


Fruit is generally a good sweet replacement. Also, you could try to find healthier versions of what you like - maybe low fat chocolate chip cookies, the 100 calorie packs, graham crackers, etc. I'm an ice cream girl and I keep pudding sticks and sherbet push ups in my freezer - they're already portioned, they're 100 calories, and they fill that craving for me and keep me from eating the real thing as much as I'd like to.



			
				Octoberbride said:
			
		

> Oh and 1 more ?  When y'all exercise do you notice that 1 side of your body is looser than the other?  My left knee is just way more stiff than my right. Now I'm left sided by nature but I'm wondering if this is just me. And if you have any ideas on how to improve it. I have been stretching quite a bit and its helped a little but not much.


It's totally normal to have one side looser than the other. How are you stretching? I use yoga/stretch/resistance bands (they're called different things by different companies) similar to these. You can find them at Walmart. They're long bands that have some stretch to them and are the best thing I've found for stretching. The bands are three different levels indicated by color (varies from brand to brand), but they'll get gradually more strong and resistant to stretching, so you start with the easiest one and eventually build up your flexibility with them so you can move up to the next band. Love them!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping in to answer _Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey? _
My next reward was going to be buying the GLEE DVD but now I'm not sure if I want it, so I'll decide on something else.   I am doing more to take care of me as a general reward and part of my overall attitude.  When I put some effort into how I look (skin care, don't dress frumpy) then I feel better and more motivated.

Octoberbride03 
-  go ahead an post your answers if you want.  Reading everybody's answers gives me a new outlook on things.
Snacks - sweet snacks - I like orange bell peppers, or a mini-chocolate; when I want crunchy, I've been eating a tomato basil rice cracker.  I also like having cauliflower available, or carrot sticks as I will munch on them.  (I don't like dip, so its just plain).  My favourite evening snack, is a glass of skim milk, and a spoonful of peanut butter (which my DH has called a peanut butter lollipop as I like it off the spoon)
Exercise - sorry, I've got no ideas there, but I do usually find my right side is stronger, so my left side ends up with stiffer muscles.


----------



## maiziezoe

lmhall2000 said:


> Some things of note I hope to encourage someone with.  I was addicted to Diet Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke for 2 years kicked it but put in DDP...well, 10 days without anything carbonated!!  I think I've passed the craving point, I used to literally HAVE to HAVE a DDP once a day!!!  Sometimes I'd just drink half a can, but that first sip was like an addiction!!!  No more! I've only had water, milk and an unsweet tea about 2x in 10 days!! I really don't miss the caffeine or fizz!!  So for those thinking you can't do it, maybe 10 days is the key...it was hard the first 4-5 days, then I was so busy the others and just realized as I passed it at the gas station that I didn't even want it! I waited and drank water at home!



Woo Hoo on giving up diet pop! I was a pop-a-holic (never diet though). I gave up all carbonated drinks about 3 weeks ago and I feel great!



jenanderson said:


> Just have to share my excitement!!!!  I found a used treadmill on Craigslist and tonight...I BOUGHT IT!!!!  I am the crazy person from Minnesota who has been doing the couch to 5K program...running outside when it is below zero, when it is raining (freezing, sleeting rain), when it is icy, when it is snowy...whatever because I know I have to do it this time.  Now tonight...I ran INSIDE my house!    I do have thoughts about the treadmill though.  While it is wonderful to be warm, comfortable, watch TV, etc, I still prefer outside.  I thought it felt like I ran longer (I didn't because it is a timed program).  I missed the great time DH and I are having being together and outside of the house when we go running.  We have had great talks and enjoy the peace of the time together.  So tonight we decided...when the weather is nice enough, we will still run outside.  I think we will make the rule that it has to be above 10° before we will do that though.  It is great to know that I don't have to worry about not doing the program when the weather is more than we can take though!
> 
> One other note...registered for my first 5K race today!!!    I am amazed with myself right now and often find myself thinking about how the "old" me would have not followed through on things.  I said I was going to enter some races this year and I have already registered for 1 and committed to another!  Yeah Me!!!  (I don't normally celebrate myself but right now I think it is time to do so. )



I've been looking for a treadmill on Craigslist too! I am hoping to buy one in a couple weeks after I make space for it in my basement. I'm turning the old playroom into a gym and making a new play area for the kids... and turning my sons old room into an office. Lots to do!

Congrats on your race entry!!  



Cinderella Girl said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> Sorry I have been so MIA today. I had an awful day at work. My students were really "off" today. I work with kids with aggression and conduct issues and today was a violent day. We have had alot of staffing changes that has created chaos for me! To top it off, my internet was down at work all day!
> 
> Sorry, enough complaining!!! So, adminst the chaos, I have gotten alot of exercise in! I am so proud of all of you!!!! You all rock!!!!
> 
> If you are having a tough day/night, just know we are all here for you.
> 
> Have a wonderful night!
> 
> Molly







lecach said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Favorite Disney Resort
> 
> Can I celebrate a healthy victory that I had today? We had a big meeting of our Board of Directors and Dept. Managers at work today. I was in charge of all the setup, arrangements, taking minutes etc. I was TOTALLY stressed and I am a stress eater. We have these wonderful cookies that we have at meetings - I think they are Otis Spunkmeyer maybe. I ate one. I picked up another but took it home to DH instead - and I ate a Weight Watchers 1 pt cookie to tide me over  You dont know how hard that was. Yes - I ate a cookie. BUT in the past I would have eaten 2 or 3 or maybe 4.



Great job!!!!  



jenanderson said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I am posting because I am so stressed and angry this morning.  A parent sent me an e-mail this morning say that because they did not like the math assignment, they told their child they did not need to do it.  They felt that my assignment was a "waste of time".  This is a student who really struggles with basic facts and the assignment was a review sheet...my whole 4th grade class needs review sheets at times and I felt it was a sheet with problems the whole group would benefit from.  Yes, some of the problems would be easy for some students and some of the problems would be challenging for others.  It was meant to be a review that students could complete independently.  This parent questions every single assignment I give but this is the first time she has said they would not allow their child to do the work.  Now she wants to come in for a conference this morning to talk about how I am not inspiring her child to learn math!!!  The worse of it is, I had just been to a math training and changed so much of the curriculum to improve the math in our classroom.  It is not that I felt I was doing a bad job but as a teacher, I can always work at ways of improving how I meet each child's needs.  I have spent so many hours these past few days working on this new work and feel hurt that she was e-mailing me such statements.
> 
> Okay, despite the facts of the story...stress and anger are a big problem for me...not that I behave badly but I EAT badly when these things happen.  I am going to grab an extra small bag of baby carrots this morning but am hoping if I focus on the fact that I am not hungry...I will not eat.  My classroom has tons of treats in it and I am also going to put them in a bin right away and bring them to another teacher's room.  I have to work at dealing with the situation without eating.
> 
> Alright, I put it into words and I will focus and not eat.  I am off to school...give me strength to not give in to food!







Octoberbride03 said:


> I've been reading but not posting.  Some of the QOTDs last week took me days to come up with answers to  But i have answers now if any body really wants me to post them.  So my weekly weigh-in was today and I'm happy to say I am down 2.5lbs.  Very happy about it as it was a little more than i expected.  We had a lovely warm weather day on Mon? And I can honestly say I've lost weight and look like it in a t-shirt.  Little less muffin top.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Wed- QOTD:
> How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?
> 
> Yeah, i already decided the rewards were essential this time around.  I plan to reward myself ever 10lbs along the way, with maybe some 1 or 2 5lbs gifts.  The 5lbs might be exercise related but the 10lbs will definitely NOT be exercise or food related at all.   Will decide actual rewards along the way.  I have decided that a big reward will be a nice full body massage.  I am trying to determine if that will be my halfway point or entire goal. We'll have to see.
> 
> 
> Now question for y'all:  What do you do for snacks?  Usually after work I have gotten a few Chocolate chip cookies.  I have decided to cut that down to once a week but I NEED something after work.  So what can i use to replace that that is somewhat sweet?
> 
> TIA and good job to everybody
> 
> Oh and 1 more ?  When y'all exercise do you notice that 1 side of your body is looser than the other?  My left knee is just way more stiff than my right. Now I'm left sided by nature but I'm wondering if this is just me. And if you have any ideas on how to improve it. I have been stretching quite a bit and its helped a little but not much.



I snack a lot on blueberries. I leave a cup of blueberries in  a bowl and snack on them throughout the day. I keep telling the kids they are natures candies. I also like the 100 snack packs of cookies. A perfect little snack to have with a cup of tea at night when I am preparing for bed.  I am also a big fan of Skinny Cow stuff. YUM!


----------



## maiziezoe

Congrats to all the weight loss superstars this week!!    I was totally psyched to see my name on the list! 


*Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?*

I decided to give myself a small reward every 10 pounds. My first reward was getting my hair colored back to it's natural color. I've "been" a redhead for years and years but went back to black... which is just a bit darker than my natural color but not much. In a few more pounds, when I am down 10 more, I think I am going to get my nose pierced. Just a little tiny diamond... big enough for me to know it is there but small enough so my dad doesn't notice.  Small rewards every 10 pounds.  

The big reward at the end is going to be the new me!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I made the best omlet this morning I have to share.   Ok so I am half Greek and always have weird stuff in the house.   I took half and onion I had left over and diced it and then sauteed it with olive oil and fresh spinich until the veggies were cooked.  Than I added 1 egg with 2 egg whites, after it was pretty well done I sprinkled on a little low fat feta cheese and  folded it over.   Than a little sprinkle of parm cheese on top.  It was 5 points on ww but I got in both my oils and a veggie serving; plus it kept me full all day.  
Oil 2 points, egg/whites 2 points/ onion and spinich 0/ feta and parm 1 point.


----------



## mikamah

Got called in to work early, and missed my morning coffee and dis time. 

tues QOTD-  I love hearing about everyones favorite resorts.  I stayed at caribbean beach once, years ago, and since have only stayed value.  I love Pop.  The theming is so fun, and we've stayed there 3 times, and have been very happy with the buses, the staff, the pools, the food court.  I would love to stay deluxe one day, and usually price it out when I'm planning, but I can stay 3 times as long in the value, and go more often, so that's what we do.  I'd have to say Pop is my favorite, though, I've always wanted to stay at the Grand floridian, but don't see that in my near future.  

wed qotd- I don't have set rewards along the way, but when I hit 181, which was my original ww joining weight about 20 years ago, I am going to buy myself a pair of Boulet cowboy boots.  I had 2 pairs, and my feet stretched when I was pregnant, and I miss them.  I set that goal/reward a few years ago, and I had gotten to 184, but yo-yo'd back up.  I've been tempted to buy them anyway, but won't give in.  I should think of some smaller rewards along the way, like when I get back under 200.  I like someone's idea of a massage.  

A big congratulations to all the top losers this week!!!
 Thanks Shannon for your fantastic weightkeeping.

Have a great evening.


----------



## maiziezoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I made the best omlet this morning I have to share.   Ok so I am half Greek and always have weird stuff in the house.   I took half and onion I had left over and diced it and then sauteed it with olive oil and fresh spinich until the veggies were cooked.  Than I added 1 egg with 2 egg whites, after it was pretty well done I sprinkled on a little low fat feta cheese and  folded it over.   Than a little sprinkle of parm cheese on top.  It was 5 points on ww but I got in both my oils and a veggie serving; plus it kept me full all day.
> Oil 2 points, egg/whites 2 points/ onion and spinich 0/ feta and parm 1 point.



Liz... your omelet sounds amazing! I LOVE feta cheese!! We're having omelets tomorrow for dinner. I might have to make yours (minus the parm cheese... I'm not a huge fan). Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Laughter from Luvbaloo and Donac and sarcastic humor from Bernard (Buffy)!!  You guys put a smile on my face.



Me, sarcastic??? What you talkin' bout Willis?? 
Shut the front door!!! I motivate someone!!!!!! WAHOOEY!!!!!!! 

Man the pressure! Gotta stay on my A-Game! 

Tuesday QOTD:
What is your favorite Disney Resort?

UGH, I can't pick one. 
AK is special because it's our first resort, ever. 
WL is gorgeous (sing that by the way don't just say it) at Christmas.
POR became our home away from home for the longest time. We love it there because the kids had the trundle bed. 
Now we stay at the Dolphin (gotta love Starwood points!) 
But we are looking at getting an RV, Disneymobile, so we might have a future home at FW.   Wonder if they have permanent parking areas, I may never leave.............


Wed QOTD: Wed- QOTD:
How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?
Disney trips, Scrap goodies, new shoes!!! And new clothes. Maybe a smidge of a sweet treat.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

What have you people done to me?????? 


I bought the kids McDonalds the other day and almost gagged on the smell. 
We had pizza the next night, yes I know I'm a bad bad mommy but DH is gone and I'm not feeling food right now. Anyway, tried to eat the pizza, yuck!!! It was so..... so...... belch! 
Took DD to Panera for lunch today. I bought the Salmon Mediterranean Salad, I only ate the salmon (didn't like the salad). Dang people I loved the Mac and Cheese and the Broccoli Cheddar soup, what did you dooooooo!!!?!??!?!?!?! 

I have zero desire to eat food, at all. I know I need to and I am, but still all the stuff I used to like I can't stand. Well except for sushi and rice pilaf. That I'll eat til the day I die.


----------



## tigger813

Bought a new Leslie Sansone DVD today. I got the 3 mile Slim and Sleek walk with Pilates. I love it! I actually did the whole 3 miles. Didn't have time to do the extra Pilates moves but really enjoyed something different.

My Cheddar Jack Cheesy mac was a success at dinner. Everyone in the house liked it! I did have to add some extra salt but it was excellent. Still drinking my water today. I also bought myself a stainless steel water bottle for $5 at Target so I have an extra water bottle.

I think I'll try and do one more workout tonight since I had a 2nd helping of mac and cheese. Also need to think about supper for tomorrow night. It's the only normal night we have this week.

Just finished practicing flute with DD1. She gets frustrated so easily but I think is starting to get it. We need to study spelling for Friday in the morning and tomorrow afternoon and I think she also needs to study for a social studies test.

Still on the downstairs computer but I put the heat on awhile ago so it's comfortable down here.

Have a great night everyone! Scale was up this morning so I don't know how my weight will be on Friday. My metabolism is not kicking in for me this week at all and I've done a lot of miles. Oh well!

As Dory says, "Just keep swimming!"


----------



## jennz

Ugh I just can't kick this stomach bug - I did work for an hour today, watched Star Trek (again!), dusted my bedroom and crawled into bed.  Just now getting on the dis and updating my bugg.  Hadn't planned to post but I can't help myself!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Me, sarcastic??? What you talkin' bout Willis??
> Shut the front door!!! I motivate someone!!!!!! WAHOOEY!!!!!!!
> 
> Man the pressure! Gotta stay on my A-Game!



Girl I laughed out loud!  I needed that laugh too.  Thanks!



jenanderson said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I am posting because I am so stressed and angry this morning.  A parent sent me an e-mail this morning say that because they did not like the math assignment, they told their child they did not need to do it.  They felt that my assignment was a "waste of time".  This is a student who really struggles with basic facts and the assignment was a review sheet...my whole 4th grade class needs review sheets at times and I felt it was a sheet with problems the whole group would benefit from.  Yes, some of the problems would be easy for some students and some of the problems would be challenging for others.  It was meant to be a review that students could complete independently.  This parent questions every single assignment I give but this is the first time she has said they would not allow their child to do the work.  Now she wants to come in for a conference this morning to talk about how I am not inspiring her child to learn math!!!  The worse of it is, I had just been to a math training and changed so much of the curriculum to improve the math in our classroom.  It is not that I felt I was doing a bad job but as a teacher, I can always work at ways of improving how I meet each child's needs.  I have spent so many hours these past few days working on this new work and feel hurt that she was e-mailing me such statements.
> 
> Okay, despite the facts of the story...stress and anger are a big problem for me...not that I behave badly but I EAT badly when these things happen.  I am going to grab an extra small bag of baby carrots this morning but am hoping if I focus on the fact that I am not hungry...I will not eat.  My classroom has tons of treats in it and I am also going to put them in a bin right away and bring them to another teacher's room.  I have to work at dealing with the situation without eating.
> 
> Alright, I put it into words and I will focus and not eat.  I am off to school...give me strength to not give in to food!



Oh I feel so bad for you!!  Parents can really be tough (speaking as one lol).  I would NEVER tell my child that schoolwork was wasting her time.  She's had worksheets that I thought that about, but I sure didn't say that to her - when she complains about something being too easy I tell her it's great review.  What is that parent teaching her child about how to deal with people?!  How was your day, did you make it through?



iheartdolewhips said:


> I've been wanting some pizza lately (either Pizza Hut or Papa Johns), but maybe I'll have to skip that ... How many wings was that for?



That was for 10 of them - yes I ate them all.  I also had a piece of stuffed crust pizza, pepperoni - that was about 450 or 500 calories.  If you want the pizza I say get it and have 1 or 2 pieces and a salad.  It'll satisfy your craving.  Just don't eat it tomorrow night before weigh in you'll be bloated up on sodium!



maiziezoe said:


> Afternoon All!!
> 
> I received my AE Sports More Active and Wii Just Dance in the mail today. I did 30 minutes of Sports Active (the first workout of the 6 week challenge). It felt good... except the "skipping". I think I may have bladder issues.
> 
> After Sports Active, I did 40 minutes of Just Dance. Oh My Word... that was fun and quite a workout! I was sweating and panting by the end of the 40 minutes. I took dance classes for 13 years and it was fun to dance again... I seriously felt like a back-up dancer for MC Hammer...  Can't Touch THIS!



I've heard about that Just Dance and it sounds so fun!  Can an uncoordinated person (that would be me) do it?  

DDs gym is adding a zumba class - speaking of uncoordinated me.  I'm excited to try it!  DD wants to do it with me, so we'll just have to get in the back row, we'll probably end up running into each other or falling of the mat.  I should see if I can record it - maybe it'll go viral on youtube!  Okay yes I'm tired and stupid and rambling...

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks everyone for all the congratulations! I was shocked to see that I was the biggest loser for the week. To me, any week (and day) without a binge is great. I'm now at 10+ days since my last binge! I am so proud of myself. I couldn't have done it without all the support here on WISH/WISH Journals. Got in a good attempt at Week 1, Day 1 of the C25K today. I didn't finish it, but still burned a quick 100 calories on the treadmill. Also, did 1/3 circuits on my assigned routine on Wii BL. Those really do me in. I could only handle 1 circuit today. It was a challenging one-my first ever. I'm hoping not to get eliminated again, so I've been trying to get in as much additional exercise as possible. I walked over 10,000 steps today and burned a few calories on the Wii Fit Plus as well.

Wishing (no pun intended) everyone a great rest of the week! Congrads to all the other big losers as well as everyone else. Losers, maintainers, gainers...it's all about participating!

QOTD: I had not planned to give myself any rewards, but I will be rethinking that. I've received some great suggestions from others about doing this and haven't done anything yet. I appreciate the reminder. I think I'll follow Octoberbride03's idea and post what I decide to do for rewards.


----------



## NCRedding

Wow this thread moves quickly.  Congrats to all the "losers". 

Prior QOTD:  Favorite resort.  This is a tough one. I've stayed at most of the disney "complexes" except for Grand Floridian.  Love POFQ as it was my first disney resort.  Loved Poly for such a wonderful trip.  Love the laid-back feel and large rooms of Old Key West.  The most recent trip was to Animal Kingdom Lodge in DVC 1 bedroom, so right now, AKL would be my most favorite.  Maybe I should plan on rewarding myself with a stay at Grand Floridian when I reach and maintain my goal weight!

Today's QOTD:  Rewards.  I do plan out small rewards for my weight loss goals, and for my fitness goals.  Things like new songs from iTunes for my iPod; new exercise clothing; time away doing what I want.


----------



## donac

Good eveening everyone.  Just got back from a fundraiser for the National Honor Society.  The local McDonald's allow the teachers to work the counter and the drive through and they give the club a percentage of the sales for the time period.  I worked the drive though twice.  I did eat there but I didn't have the fries and had had the unsweetened tea.  I had a couple of their new wraps but not with the crispy chicken.

Furnace is working better than yesterday.  The biggest problem is the radiator in our room never worked welll and we kind of liked it that way because then the room was cool and we could sleep under a quilt or two.  Now the radiator is working and the room is warm.  we don't know what we are going to do.  

jenanderson I am sorry that you are going through a bad day.  I am waiting for a mom to email me about one of my classes today.  Some parents let the kids get away with everything and never blame the kid for anything.  It is aways someone else's fault.  This is something I will not miss when I retire.  This is not how we raised our kids and I know they are better students for it.  

jennz I hope you like this bug soon.

Buffy I hope you are feeling better.  It is hard when you are alone with the kids. 

tigger813 The flute is a lovely instrument.  How old is your daughter?  My son took it up in the 4th grade and played it all the way through high school.  He told me tonight that his first speech was how music made him who he is today.  Good luck it will get better soon.  Besides the flute translates very easily to the saxaphone if she ever wants to play in a jazz band. 

Octoberbride03  If you are looking for a snackk that is good for you try Emerald Almonds 100 calorie pack coated in Dark Chocolate.  Lots of antioxidents and a great sweet treat without high calories. 

Well we start exams tomorrow so lots of grading but half days so it balances out.  

Off to get changed for bed and relax a little before I go to bed.  Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Wed- QOTD:
> How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?
> 
> 
> I used to reward myself with vacation at the end of my exercise/diet phase but each trip I would gain it back if not more.   So I can finally stop doing that since I can be in Disney any day.   Soooo my new reward is going to  be every 10 pounds I either get a new piece of clothing or some non food treat for myself.    I have one more pound and I am buying the 30 day shred from Jillian.



Sounds like a great reward and one that will continue to help you!



happysmyly said:


> A big congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week and to the 77% of us that are still here!!!
> 
> Wed- QOTD:
> How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?
> 
> In the past I would set up some huge reward for the end of the journey (usually Disney related)... but this question has me thinking that I should set up some smaller goals to celebrate the victories along the way--weight and other good habits and progress.  So - I think I am going to come up with some things--that make me happy, reinforce the new good habits that can serve as incentives but mostly that can be rewards...
> 
> I'll be reading your ideas today with great interest--and know that I will find some great ideas here that I've never thought of--thanks in advanced for your posts today!!!
> Liz



I hope you found some good ideas!



corinnak said:


> Maria - at times like that, Rest is the Best.  You do yourself no favors, training when you are exhausted.  4 days in a row, I'd say you're due for a rest day.  But then I'm really a strong believer in those things, as you know.  Your body gets stronger and faster during rest, not during workouts, so some days, 0 is better than 3!  Not to say you shouldn't do your 3 tonight if you want to - just to say that if you're still exhausted, feel good about taking a rest.
> 
> Pamela - races are so much fun - I hope you find one to try this spring!  Are you close enough to do the Groton Road Race 5K?  I did that one last year.
> 
> JenAnderson - Congratulations on your new Treadmill!  I fully agree with everything you wrote about working out inside vs. outside.  I'd always rather be outside, but this time of year, inside is often just SAFER.  My dad suggested setting up a fan at the front of the treadmill to give more the sensation of moving through air.  I never have, but will admit I sometimes open the window my TM sits next to.
> 
> Sorry those parents are making things tougher.  It is challenging work you're doing and I know you can get through this while taking care of yourself in the food department.
> 
> Legomom - you can definitely get a great workout without a gym membership.  I love to workout at home because I don't waste any time packing a bag or in transit to and from the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 1/26 Tuesday QOTD:What is your favorite Disney Resort?
> 
> Next you'll ask me to choose my favorite child.....
> 
> We love the new Kidani Village - fantastic pool and my DS11 can take himself to community hall without leaving the building.
> 
> If we're paying cash, we really like POFQ - very conveniently sized, nice food court, bus stop etc.  And I never get lost there.
> 
> Wed- QOTD:
> How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?
> 
> I have not been that much into the rewards, I'm afraid. I have needed new clothes , new workout gear, hair cuts, etc. along the way, but they have all really felt more practical, and wasn't something I spent any time looking forward to or put weight-loss conditions on.  There have been trips and races, but I didn't attach them to a weight goal or weight loss success, so are those really rewards?
> 
> I have thought about getting maybe a small piece of jewelry to commemorate my getting to goal/maintenance - those Tiffany inspired keys are sure cute - but I have not done it yet and may not do it.
> 
> 
> OH!  To make it easier to find, I've added a link to the QOTD archive to my signature.



A piece of jewelery sounds great!




ladytink75 said:


> Wed- QOTD:
> How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?
> 
> While I am on this weightloss Journey I won't be rewarding myself. My reward will come at the end of my jouney when I do my DPHM (2011) right along with a 12 day vacation to see the MOUSE in 2011.



The DPHM in 2011 sounds like a great  reward along with the 12 day vacation! I hope to do the race too!




tigger813 said:


> Wed QOTD: Wed- QOTD:
> How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?
> 
> My reward will be my birthday trip in December. I will also get to buy myself some new clothes along the way. And the biggest reward is that I will feel better physically and mentally. I feel pretty good now despite being stuck. Redwalker and I did 4-5 miles at the mall and then I went to Target and got the Leslie Sansone 3 mile Slim and Sleek walk plus Pilates for firm abs. Looking forward to trying it out this afternoon. Also bought myself a new stainless water bottle. with a pop top.
> 
> Gotta work on DD1s project in a few minutes and help her practice her flute. DD2 has dancing later.
> 
> Had a grilled chicken salad for lunch with the leftover chicken from the other night. Starting dinner now so all we have to do is throw it in the oven later.
> 
> Time for my water! And a skinny cow before I get working on other things. We're watching the Hannah Montana movie right now while we wait for her lunch.



I love the Pilates DVD. It is awesome! I hope you enjoy it!




ohMom said:


> QOTD -- well my jammies are in sad shape...and i love my jammies.  i've been slowly replacing when i find some marked down, etc.  DH told me that when I hit my maintainence weight i can splurge on new jammie wardrobe!  also, looking forward to buying couple pairs of new jeans this fall.



New jammies are the best!!! So are good fitting jeans!




Octoberbride03 said:


> I've been reading but not posting.  Some of the QOTDs last week took me days to come up with answers to  But i have answers now if any body really wants me to post them.  So my weekly weigh-in was today and I'm happy to say I am down 2.5lbs.  Very happy about it as it was a little more than i expected.  We had a lovely warm weather day on Mon? And I can honestly say I've lost weight and look like it in a t-shirt.  Little less muffin top.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Wed- QOTD:
> How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?
> 
> Yeah, i already decided the rewards were essential this time around.  I plan to reward myself ever 10lbs along the way, with maybe some 1 or 2 5lbs gifts.  The 5lbs might be exercise related but the 10lbs will definitely NOT be exercise or food related at all.   Will decide actual rewards along the way.  I have decided that a big reward will be a nice full body massage.  I am trying to determine if that will be my halfway point or entire goal. We'll have to see.
> 
> 
> Now question for y'all:  What do you do for snacks?  Usually after work I have gotten a few Chocolate chip cookies.  I have decided to cut that down to once a week but I NEED something after work.  So what can i use to replace that that is somewhat sweet?
> 
> TIA and good job to everybody
> 
> Oh and 1 more ?  When y'all exercise do you notice that 1 side of your body is looser than the other?  My left knee is just way more stiff than my right. Now I'm left sided by nature but I'm wondering if this is just me. And if you have any ideas on how to improve it. I have been stretching quite a bit and its helped a little but not much.



Congrats on the 2.5lb loss!!! For something sweet I love the emerald cocoa roasted  almonds, they are tasty. I also like Jello Mousse.




maiziezoe said:


> Congrats to all the weight loss superstars this week!!    I was totally psyched to see my name on the list!
> 
> 
> *Wed- QOTD:
> How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?*
> 
> I decided to give myself a small reward every 10 pounds. My first reward was getting my hair colored back to it's natural color. I've "been" a redhead for years and years but went back to black... which is just a bit darker than my natural color but not much. In a few more pounds, when I am down 10 more, I think I am going to get my nose pierced. Just a little tiny diamond... big enough for me to know it is there but small enough so my dad doesn't notice.  Small rewards every 10 pounds.
> 
> The big reward at the end is going to be the new me!!



It is alot of fun to change hair colors!




mikamah said:


> Got called in to work early, and missed my morning coffee and dis time.
> 
> tues QOTD-  I love hearing about everyones favorite resorts.  I stayed at caribbean beach once, years ago, and since have only stayed value.  I love Pop.  The theming is so fun, and we've stayed there 3 times, and have been very happy with the buses, the staff, the pools, the food court.  I would love to stay deluxe one day, and usually price it out when I'm planning, but I can stay 3 times as long in the value, and go more often, so that's what we do.  I'd have to say Pop is my favorite, though, I've always wanted to stay at the Grand floridian, but don't see that in my near future.
> 
> wed qotd- I don't have set rewards along the way, but when I hit 181, which was my original ww joining weight about 20 years ago, I am going to buy myself a pair of Boulet cowboy boots.  I had 2 pairs, and my feet stretched when I was pregnant, and I miss them.  I set that goal/reward a few years ago, and I had gotten to 184, but yo-yo'd back up.  I've been tempted to buy them anyway, but won't give in.  I should think of some smaller rewards along the way, like when I get back under 200.  I like someone's idea of a massage.
> 
> A big congratulations to all the top losers this week!!!
> Thanks Shannon for your fantastic weightkeeping.
> 
> Have a great evening.



Boots sound fun!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Girl I laughed out loud!  I needed that laugh too.  Thanks!



Whew!! My job is secure for another day. I hope you feel better soon!! If not get your patookie to the doctor, you have got to find out why you're not getting better. 



donac said:


> Buffy I hope you are feeling better.  It is hard when you are alone with the kids.



I'm doing ok. I just have no interest in food right now and it's kind of a pain. I'm used to DH being gone, he works about 45 weeks a year on the road, but he's not coming home this weekend (class on Sunday) so it's 2 full weeks without a break. And it's almost a full moon (crazy monster children), and I've had 3 meetings at school this week and we lost power at school yesterday so I came in and called parents to find out where they're kids had to go (had to close the school). I volunteer to much! LOL


----------



## Cinderella Girl

cclovesdis said:


> Thanks everyone for all the congratulations! I was shocked to see that I was the biggest loser for the week. To me, any week (and day) without a binge is great. I'm now at 10+ days since my last binge! I am so proud of myself. I couldn't have done it without all the support here on WISH/WISH Journals. Got in a good attempt at Week 1, Day 1 of the C25K today. I didn't finish it, but still burned a quick 100 calories on the treadmill. Also, did 1/3 circuits on my assigned routine on Wii BL. Those really do me in. I could only handle 1 circuit today. It was a challenging one-my first ever. I'm hoping not to get eliminated again, so I've been trying to get in as much additional exercise as possible. I walked over 10,000 steps today and burned a few calories on the Wii Fit Plus as well.
> 
> Wishing (no pun intended) everyone a great rest of the week! Congrads to all the other big losers as well as everyone else. Losers, maintainers, gainers...it's all about participating!
> 
> QOTD: I had not planned to give myself any rewards, but I will be rethinking that. I've received some great suggestions from others about doing this and haven't done anything yet. I appreciate the reminder. I think I'll follow Octoberbride03's idea and post what I decide to do for rewards.



Congrats on being BL of the week! You Rock! Walking 10,000 steps a day in amazing!



NCRedding said:


> Wow this thread moves quickly.  Congrats to all the "losers".
> 
> Prior QOTD:  Favorite resort.  This is a tough one. I've stayed at most of the disney "complexes" except for Grand Floridian.  Love POFQ as it was my first disney resort.  Loved Poly for such a wonderful trip.  Love the laid-back feel and large rooms of Old Key West.  The most recent trip was to Animal Kingdom Lodge in DVC 1 bedroom, so right now, AKL would be my most favorite.  Maybe I should plan on rewarding myself with a stay at Grand Floridian when I reach and maintain my goal weight!
> 
> Today's QOTD:  Rewards.  I do plan out small rewards for my weight loss goals, and for my fitness goals.  Things like new songs from iTunes for my iPod; new exercise clothing; time away doing what I want.



New music is very motivating and time away is relaxing and necessary!!


----------



## Octoberbride03

iheartdolewhips said:


> Fruit is generally a good sweet replacement. Also, you could try to find healthier versions of what you like - maybe low fat chocolate chip cookies, the 100 calorie packs, graham crackers, etc. I'm an ice cream girl and I keep pudding sticks and sherbet push ups in my freezer - they're already portioned, they're 100 calories, and they fill that craving for me and keep me from eating the real thing as much as I'd like to.
> 
> It's totally normal to have one side looser than the other. How are you stretching? I use yoga/stretch/resistance bands (they're called different things by different companies) similar to these. You can find them at Walmart. They're long bands that have some stretch to them and are the best thing I've found for stretching. The bands are three different levels indicated by color (varies from brand to brand), but they'll get gradually more strong and resistant to stretching, so you start with the easiest one and eventually build up your flexibility with them so you can move up to the next band. Love them!



I'll have to look tomorrow and see what's around the Cafe area at the store. I work at Target and though I bring my lunch I like to buy something after the day is done cause my lunch bag is filled.  In the morning for my first break I typically have a Raspberry yogurt so I'd like something different for after ya know. I don't like 100 calorie pack idea because I know me. I'll just eat more of them to feel full.  That's even if they taste good.  I never liked diet soda either and NO WAY can anybody convince me that its any better for my body them regular soda. Better to just lay off the stuff altogether.  

As for stretching, I'm doing the flexibility routine on dvd b4 and after the targeted workouts as my warmup and cooldown.  I'm currently doing the 10 Minute Solution with the Stability Ball for my workouts.  And it does work some but dang if my left knee isn't extremely stiff some days though I know its mostly work that makes it real stiff.  But I need something for it.  I think I'll try a heat pack tonight in bed and see if that loosens it up a bit.  Its not in pain at all but there are times when it really does not want to bend KWIM.


----------



## my3princes

I was talking to a coworker tonight who is doing WW.  I mentioned that I can always tell when I'm going to need to go down a pant size as my pants get longer She thought I was nuts.  Does anyone else have that happen.  When I put my work pants on tonight they were touching the floor so I know that I am indeed losing weight.


----------



## redlight

my3princes said:


> I was talking to a coworker tonight who is doing WW.  I mentioned that I can always tell when I'm going to need to go down a pant size as my pants get longer She thought I was nuts.  Does anyone else have that happen.  When I put my work pants on tonight they were touching the floor so I know that I am indeed losing weight.



Sure, it makes perfect sense. When you lose weight, the pants come down further on your hips.

By the way, I'm delurking. My name's Amy.


----------



## tigger813

donac: DD1 is 9. She is easily frustrated but we will keep working. She's already asking about switching to drums! I told her that she needs to give this a chance first. I struggled at first with the flute too so I need to just keep working with her. I told her that it would be easy to switch to another instrument later on once she learned this. I switched to trombone in HS so I could be in the jazz band with my friends! I loved it!

Got up and did the 3 mile WATP. Going to do my new video after DD1 gets on the bus. Will either do 2 or 3 miles will just depend on how much time I have. I did my EA Sports Active workout last night. They're getting harder. The workout for yesterday was about 117 calories and the one for Friday is listed as 150. Knee was a little stiff this morning when I started my workout but by the end it was fine.

Time to make DD1s lunch. Girls are going to have pancakes for supper and DH and I are going to eat a turkey pie I've had in the freezer for awhile.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Wednesday QOTD: Rewards!

I have scheduled rewards every 5 lbs., usually new clothes, makeup, etc., never food. I also have a teeny reward each time I see a loss on the scale -- I use my favorite shower gel and lotion. There are days when I just use it anyway to give myself a lift, but I always do it when I'm feeling lighter!

I just got off the TM, I did 4M of incline walking. I took *Corinna's* sage advice yesterday and had a rest, and I do feel like I have a ton more energy today. I have a super long day today -- my work day ends with a visit to a property we are going to rehab for housing for homeless veterans, and then I have a church meeting -- we have to find a new minister of music, which is never easy. I'm still not sure why I agreed to be on this committee, maybe next year I'll go back to teaching Sunday School...

I have been eating less each day, and making a conscious effort to eat more at my meals and avoid snacks. I know that sounds odd, but I have a tendency to eat little real food, and then pig out on junk, which is not doing me any good. I find if I tack the junk on at the end of the meal as a Lindt ball or 100 cal pak, I feel like I had dessert and I am able to stop eating for the night. 

Oh! And I had eight years of flute and piccolo, including 3 years of marching band. It does take time and a ton of practice to improve, but being able to read music is a good life skill!

Maria


----------



## jenanderson

Thanks to everyone for all the words of support yesterday with my tough teacher/parent situation.  I ended up meeting with the parent for 1 1/2 hours and still cannot convince them that review work might help their child be more successful or that flashcards might help him learn his math facts.  It was a very frustrating and stressful day but some great things came out of it.  First, I recognized that I still do not have much control over my stress eating...so, I packed up all the snacks and treats in my classroom and put them in another teacher's office.  This means I did not mindlessly eat to try and make the stress go away.  Second, when I got home, I exercised instead of eating.  I got on my new treadmill and walked pretty much most the night.  

Funny mental image for you all...me on my treadmill walking fast because I was stressed, me reading "Marathoning for Mortals" while walking...all while drinking one light beer!    My family came home and thought it was a pretty funny sight.

I ended up with 105 minutes of walking and 20 minutes of running yesterday.  By the time I finished, I had worked out the stress and totally felt like the situation at school was better as I decided I had done all I could do.

*Wed- QOTD:  How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey? *
At the end of this week, I am going to reward myself with a pedicure!    It will be one full month of being on this journey and habits are starting to change.  I had saved a gift certificate and will now go in feeling like I worked hard this month and deserve it.  My plan for February will be if I exercise the whole month, I am going to buy fun new running clothes!!!


----------



## mikamah

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I bought the kids McDonalds the other day and almost gagged on the smell.
> We had pizza the next night, yes I know I'm a bad bad mommy but DH is gone and I'm not feeling food right now. Anyway, tried to eat the pizza, yuck!!! It was so..... so...... belch!
> Took DD to Panera for lunch today. I bought the Salmon Mediterranean Salad, I only ate the salmon (didn't like the salad). Dang people I loved the Mac and Cheese and the Broccoli Cheddar soup, what did you dooooooo!!!?!??!?!?!?!


Don't know what they have done to you, but I wish it would rub off on me.  I have been eating like crap all week.  Gotta get back into the thread, and back into a healthy eating pattern.  



jennz said:


> Ugh I just can't kick this stomach bug - I did work for an hour today, watched Star Trek (again!), dusted my bedroom and crawled into bed.  Just now getting on the dis and updating my bugg.  Hadn't planned to post but I can't help myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about that Just Dance and it sounds so fun!  Can an uncoordinated person (that would be me) do it?
> 
> DDs gym is adding a zumba class - speaking of uncoordinated me.  I'm excited to try it!  DD wants to do it with me, so we'll just have to get in the back row, we'll probably end up running into each other or falling of the mat.  I should see if I can record it - maybe it'll go viral on youtube!  Okay yes I'm tired and stupid and rambling...


Gosh Jenn, i hope you are feeling better soon.  You and your dd really got slammed this time.  
Dancing is so fun, love to find a good wii dance game or dance dvd.  I wondered if dance dance revolution was a good workout.  A few girls from work do Zumba and love it.  



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks everyone for all the congratulations! I was shocked to see that I was the biggest loser for the week. To me, any week (and day) without a binge is great. I'm now at 10+ days since my last binge! I am so proud of myself. I couldn't have done it without all the support here on WISH/WISH Journals. Got in a good attempt at Week 1, Day 1 of the C25K today. I didn't finish it, but still burned a quick 100 calories on the treadmill. Also, did 1/3 circuits on my assigned routine on Wii BL. Those really do me in. I could only handle 1 circuit today. It was a challenging one-my first ever. I'm hoping not to get eliminated again, so I've been trying to get in as much additional exercise as possible. I walked over 10,000 steps today and burned a few calories on the Wii Fit Plus as well.


congrats on 10 days binge free!!!!  And on being the biggest loser!!!


my3princes said:


> I was talking to a coworker tonight who is doing WW.  I mentioned that I can always tell when I'm going to need to go down a pant size as my pants get longer She thought I was nuts.  Does anyone else have that happen.  When I put my work pants on tonight they were touching the floor so I know that I am indeed losing weight.


I do, I do.  I notice it with my scrubs, and it's not good when my socks are showing, like they are right now.  



redlight said:


> By the way, I'm delurking. My name's Amy.


Hi Amy!!  Love that you're delurking. 



tigger813 said:


> Got up and did the 3 mile WATP. Going to do my new video after DD1 gets on the bus. Will either do 2 or 3 miles will just depend on how much time I have. I did my EA Sports Active workout last night. They're getting harder. The workout for yesterday was about 117 calories and the one for Friday is listed as 150. Knee was a little stiff this morning when I started my workout but by the end it was fine.


Nice work as usually Tracey.  I'm looking for you to get back into my head in the mornings as I hit the snooze alarm 3 times again. 



jenanderson said:


> Funny mental image for you all...me on my treadmill walking fast because I was stressed, me reading "Marathoning for Mortals" while walking...all while drinking one light beer!    My family came home and thought it was a pretty funny sight.
> 
> I ended up with 105 minutes of walking and 20 minutes of running yesterday.  By the time I finished, I had worked out the stress and totally felt like the situation at school was better as I decided I had done all I could do.


That's a great way to relieve the stress and you should feel so good for not eating at work.  You must be pretty talented to walk, read and drink at the same time! 

Haven't been good at all this week.  Michael has a birthday party at lazer quest which is right next to ww, so I'm going to go to a meeting while he's at the party, and try to get motivated.  I don't know why I just can't get with the program.  I think part of it is the january blues, and I will be so happy when winter is over.  I haven't been eating a good breakfast this week either, and I know that would help me too, so I'm going to go make an omelette, and at least start the day off right.  

Have a good day.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I finally got my 10 pound banner.   It took 4 weeks but I am so happy!!

Now off to buy my video.  Whoot!!


----------



## jennz

donac said:


> Good eveening everyone.  Just got back from a fundraiser for the National Honor Society.  The local McDonald's allow the teachers to work the counter and the drive through and they give the club a percentage of the sales for the time period.  I worked the drive though twice.  I did eat there but I didn't have the fries and had had the unsweetened tea.  I had a couple of their new wraps but not with the crispy chicken.
> 
> Furnace is working better than yesterday.  The biggest problem is the radiator in our room never worked welll and we kind of liked it that way because then the room was cool and we could sleep under a quilt or two.  Now the radiator is working and the room is warm.  we don't know what we are going to do.
> 
> jenanderson I am sorry that you are going through a bad day.  I am waiting for a mom to email me about one of my classes today.  Some parents let the kids get away with everything and never blame the kid for anything.  It is aways someone else's fault.  This is something I will not miss when I retire.  This is not how we raised our kids and I know they are better students for it.
> 
> jennz I hope you like this bug soon.
> 
> Buffy I hope you are feeling better.  It is hard when you are alone with the kids.
> 
> tigger813 The flute is a lovely instrument.  How old is your daughter?  My son took it up in the 4th grade and played it all the way through high school.  He told me tonight that his first speech was how music made him who he is today.  Good luck it will get better soon.  Besides the flute translates very easily to the saxaphone if she ever wants to play in a jazz band.
> 
> Octoberbride03  If you are looking for a snackk that is good for you try Emerald Almonds 100 calorie pack coated in Dark Chocolate.  Lots of antioxidents and a great sweet treat without high calories.
> 
> Well we start exams tomorrow so lots of grading but half days so it balances out.
> 
> Off to get changed for bed and relax a little before I go to bed.  Have a great evening everyone.



So glad your furnace is working!!  That would have been tempting at McD - I would have been grabbing a few fries from every order.



my3princes said:


> I was talking to a coworker tonight who is doing WW.  I mentioned that I can always tell when I'm going to need to go down a pant size as my pants get longer She thought I was nuts.  Does anyone else have that happen.  When I put my work pants on tonight they were touching the floor so I know that I am indeed losing weight.



I haven't thought about it that way but I do know they get shorter when I gain weight!  



redlight said:


> Sure, it makes perfect sense. When you lose weight, the pants come down further on your hips.
> 
> By the way, I'm delurking. My name's Amy.



Hi Amy!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Rewards!
> 
> I have scheduled rewards every 5 lbs., usually new clothes, makeup, etc., never food. I also have a teeny reward each time I see a loss on the scale -- I use my favorite shower gel and lotion. There are days when I just use it anyway to give myself a lift, but I always do it when I'm feeling lighter!
> 
> 
> Maria


I like your mini-reward with the shower gel!  I love my favorite but don't want to use it all the time in case it runs out (good logic huh?) but that would work great!



jenanderson said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the words of support yesterday with my tough teacher/parent situation.  I ended up meeting with the parent for 1 1/2 hours and still cannot convince them that review work might help their child be more successful or that flashcards might help him learn his math facts.  It was a very frustrating and stressful day but some great things came out of it.  First, I recognized that I still do not have much control over my stress eating...so, I packed up all the snacks and treats in my classroom and put them in another teacher's office.  This means I did not mindlessly eat to try and make the stress go away.  Second, when I got home, I exercised instead of eating.  I got on my new treadmill and walked pretty much most the night.
> 
> Funny mental image for you all...me on my treadmill walking fast because I was stressed, me reading "Marathoning for Mortals" while walking...all while drinking one light beer!    My family came home and thought it was a pretty funny sight.
> 
> I ended up with 105 minutes of walking and 20 minutes of running yesterday.  By the time I finished, I had worked out the stress and totally felt like the situation at school was better as I decided I had done all I could do.



  I'm glad you were able to get some good out of yesterday!  And um okay - I am laughing at you too!  Lite beer (at least it was lite right?!)



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I finally got my 10 pound banner.   It took 4 weeks but I am so happy!!
> 
> Now off to buy my video.  Whoot!!



Very awesome!!    4 weeks is great - 2.5 pounds/week - great job!


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> What have you people done to me??????
> 
> 
> I bought the kids McDonalds the other day and almost gagged on the smell.
> We had pizza the next night, yes I know I'm a bad bad mommy but DH is gone and I'm not feeling food right now. Anyway, tried to eat the pizza, yuck!!! It was so..... so...... belch!
> Took DD to Panera for lunch today. I bought the Salmon Mediterranean Salad, I only ate the salmon (didn't like the salad). Dang people I loved the Mac and Cheese and the Broccoli Cheddar soup, what did you dooooooo!!!?!??!?!?!?!
> 
> I have zero desire to eat food, at all. I know I need to and I am, but still all the stuff I used to like I can't stand. Well except for sushi and rice pilaf. That I'll eat til the day I die.



Keep drinking the kool-aid sister!   (but I do have to add in all seriousness if you continue and don't have an appetite go to the dr!)


----------



## mrsschlep

jen anderson... i seriously almost spit my water out all over my computer with the image of you on the treadmill drinking a beer!!! LOL!  love the MFM book!

QOTD... Favorite resort
We love the Beach Club/ Boardwalk area... it feels like home to us! Love being able to walk to epcot and mgm (which i will always call it) and hopping the monorail to MK... can't wait to stay at Bay Lake Towers though. 

Rewards... my goal weight reward is to go to NYC for a weekend and see a show... I've never been. my DD13 has been there 4 times! And after wearing her uggs around all morning... i think I'd like to add them to my reward list too!! so comfy!!!! right now i am working towards a new haircut and color. And even though I'm not at 5 or 10 lbs yet... I'm going out this weekend with some girls to buy a new outfit (no jeans and tshirts) We have a personal shopper at jcrew to help us... and we're getting our make up done at Sephora... can't wait!! then we are meeting our husbands for dinner at a fancy restaurant! 

I hope to stay more on top of this super fast moving thread and chime in more often... 
have a magical day... wish it wasn't snowing here... blech!
Jessi


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: rewards....I don't really reward myself, reward is being able to fit into smaller clothes, then maybe I would buy some more? lol!


----------



## lisah0711

LegoMom3 said:


> Just checking in!....I'm still here!



Glad that you're still here!  



heatherlynn444 said:


> congrats to everyone on the week!
> 
> yesterday i had a GREAT 3 mile run, it felt good, just one of those times where you just feel great for the rest of the day. Those runs are the ones that make me keep going/running!
> hope everyone has a good day!



You have a good day, too!  You are a running machine, girl!  



Cinderella Girl said:


> Wed- QOTD:
> How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey?



I don't do too much on the day to day losses.  I'm like my3princes -- I live for vacation so tend to concentrate on the big stuff.  I will have to think about some other smaller rewards like NCRedding.  I have decided not to buy any new clothes though because I have plenty for the next couple of sizes down and I decided I am not going to buy any more plus sized clothes ever again! 



my3princes said:


> That's an easy one.  VACATION  I love to go on vacation and now I can even feel good about being in the pictures  I live for vacation and that is always the ending date for whatever my current goal is.



 I live for vacation, too.



corinnak said:


> OH!  To make it easier to find, I've added a link to the QOTD archive to my signature.



Thanks for keeping up with that QOTD thread -- I think it is very helpful and a big hit!  



ladytink75 said:


> While I am on this weightloss Journey I won't be rewarding myself. My reward will come at the end of my jouney when I do my DPHM (2011) right along with a 12 day vacation to see the MOUSE in 2011.



That is a great goal!  



tigger813 said:


> Thanks, lisa0711!  My metabolism just doesn't seem to be kicking in right now!   Oh well, I'll just keep trying!



Great attitude!  It will let go sooner or later!  



ohMom said:


> QOTD -- well my jammies are in sad shape...and i love my jammies.  i've been slowly replacing when i find some marked down, etc.  DH told me that when I hit my maintainence weight i can splurge on new jammie wardrobe!  also, looking forward to buying couple pairs of new jeans this fall.



Does your DH want you to get jammies or something else?  

Thanks for sharing the yummy omelet recipe, Liz!  



mikamah said:


> wed qotd- I don't have set rewards along the way, but when I hit 181, which was my original ww joining weight about 20 years ago, I am going to buy myself a pair of Boulet cowboy boots.  I had 2 pairs, and my feet stretched when I was pregnant, and I miss them.  I set that goal/reward a few years ago, and I had gotten to 184, but yo-yo'd back up.  I've been tempted to buy them anyway, but won't give in.  I should think of some smaller rewards along the way, like when I get back under 200.  I like someone's idea of a massage.



Did you ever try having your boots stretched at a shoe repair place?  Fancy new boots sound like fun but maybe the old ones would work if they were stretched in the mean time.

 on the eating.  I think that you are on to something starting one meal at a time.  I'm not a big fan of January either.  I am always happier when February rolls around because the days are getting longer by then.  Hope that Michael enjoys his party!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I have zero desire to eat food, at all. I know I need to and I am, but still all the stuff I used to like I can't stand. Well except for sushi and rice pilaf. That I'll eat til the day I die.



It probably won't last forever so enjoy it while it is around!  



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks everyone for all the congratulations! I was shocked to see that I was the biggest loser for the week. To me, any week (and day) without a binge is great. I'm now at 10+ days since my last binge! I am so proud of myself. I couldn't have done it without all the support here on WISH/WISH Journals. Got in a good attempt at Week 1, Day 1 of the C25K today. I didn't finish it, but still burned a quick 100 calories on the treadmill. Also, did 1/3 circuits on my assigned routine on Wii BL. Those really do me in. I could only handle 1 circuit today. It was a challenging one-my first ever. I'm hoping not to get eliminated again, so I've been trying to get in as much additional exercise as possible. I walked over 10,000 steps today and burned a few calories on the Wii Fit Plus as well.



You're doing great!  



NCRedding said:


> Today's QOTD:  Rewards.  I do plan out small rewards for my weight loss goals, and for my fitness goals.  Things like new songs from iTunes for my iPod; new exercise clothing; *time away doing what I want*.



I really love this idea!  



redlight said:


> Sure, it makes perfect sense. When you lose weight, the pants come down further on your hips.
> 
> By the way, I'm delurking. My name's Amy.



Hi Amy!    Glad you "delurked!"  Feel free to grab and clippie and join us or you can just keep chatting -- whatever works for you.



my3princes said:


> I was talking to a coworker tonight who is doing WW.  I mentioned that I can always tell when I'm going to need to go down a pant size as my pants get longer She thought I was nuts.  Does anyone else have that happen.  When I put my work pants on tonight they were touching the floor so I know that I am indeed losing weight.



This is true!  



jenanderson said:


> Funny mental image for you all...me on my treadmill walking fast because I was stressed, me reading "Marathoning for Mortals" while walking...all while drinking one light beer!    My family came home and thought it was a pretty funny sight.



Good job, jen!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I finally got my 10 pound banner.   It took 4 weeks but I am so happy!! Now off to buy my video.  Whoot!!



Woot!  

And how are you feeling this morning, jennz?  I hope you are feeling better.  



mrsschlep said:


> Rewards... my goal weight reward is to go to NYC for a weekend and see a show... I've never been. my DD13 has been there 4 times! And after wearing her uggs around all morning... i think I'd like to add them to my reward list too!! so comfy!!!! right now i am working towards a new haircut and color. And even though I'm not at 5 or 10 lbs yet... I'm going out this weekend with some girls to buy a new outfit (no jeans and tshirts) We have a personal shopper at jcrew to help us... and we're getting our make up done at Sephora... can't wait!! then we are meeting our husbands for dinner at a fancy restaurant!



Sounds like a fun week-end, Jessi!

Don't forget to PM those weights to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to donac tomorrow!

Have a great day all!


----------



## LegoMom3

jenanderson said:


> T.....
> 
> Funny mental image for you all...me on my treadmill walking fast because I was stressed, me reading "Marathoning for Mortals" while walking...all while drinking one light beer!    My family came home and thought it was a pretty funny sight.
> 
> ....





That is TOO funny!!!!  I think I'd get some funny looks from my DH if he ever walked in on me doing that!


*
Just want to say to everyone here, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!  WE CAN ALL DO THIS!*

.


----------



## my3princes

redlight said:


> Sure, it makes perfect sense. When you lose weight, the pants come down further on your hips.
> 
> By the way, I'm delurking. My name's Amy.



Hi Amy.  I'm glad to meet you.



mrsschlep said:


> jen anderson... i seriously almost spit my water out all over my computer with the image of you on the treadmill drinking a beer!!! LOL!  love the MFM book!
> 
> QOTD... Favorite resort
> We love the Beach Club/ Boardwalk area... it feels like home to us! Love being able to walk to epcot and mgm (which i will always call it) and hopping the monorail to MK... can't wait to stay at Bay Lake Towers though.
> 
> Rewards... my goal weight reward is to go to NYC for a weekend and see a show... I've never been. my DD13 has been there 4 times! And after wearing her uggs around all morning... i think I'd like to add them to my reward list too!! so comfy!!!! right now i am working towards a new haircut and color. And even though I'm not at 5 or 10 lbs yet... I'm going out this weekend with some girls to buy a new outfit (no jeans and tshirts) We have a personal shopper at jcrew to help us... and we're getting our make up done at Sephora... can't wait!! then we are meeting our husbands for dinner at a fancy restaurant!
> 
> I hope to stay more on top of this super fast moving thread and chime in more often...
> have a magical day... wish it wasn't snowing here... blech!
> Jessi



Your weekend sounds wonderful.  You will feel so good with a new outfit and new makeup.  I always feel like a new personal after such a day.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Good Morning Everyone,

I hope everyone is having a good morning. I have to tell you all, that I have enjoyed being the coach! I do think it is funny though, that the week I am coach, had to be my most chaotic week at work!

So, I will post the QOTD and then come back and answer.

Thur-QOTD

If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?

Check back later!
Molly


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mikamah said:


> Don't know what they have done to you, but I wish it would rub off on me.  I have been eating like crap all week.  Gotta get back into the thread, and back into a healthy eating pattern.



I ate really crappy for a week and then all the stuff I ate, just turned my stomach after. Hopefully the same will happen for you. I also cut out chocolate and it has made a huge difference in how I feel over all.



jennz said:


> Keep drinking the kool-aid sister!   (but I do have to add in all seriousness if you continue and don't have an appetite go to the dr!)



I'm drinkin' it!!! I'm drinkin' it!! But yes Mom, I will go to the Dr if I still feel this way. Not that I want to step on his scale!!


----------



## chskover

Good QOTD. Being from Ohio (Roller Coaster Capital of the World) and only 2 hrs away from Cedar Point, the ride would have to be some type of rollercoaster.  I would actually like to see a slow to moderate speed roller coaster with some hills that are not to big, themed something like Splash Mountain.  Some people don't like the speed or heights.


----------



## LegoMom3

Cinderella Girl said:


> ...
> Thur-QOTD
> 
> If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?
> 
> Check back later!
> Molly



OOOH!....I LOVE this!!  I have thought for a long time now that there should be a ride based on the "door chase" scene in Monster's Inc.!  Disney being who they are, I'll bet they could come up with something awesome!!

.


----------



## MelanieC

I'm going to try to jump back in - I don't seem to have kept up with the thread that well.  I have done ok - The first two weeks were good, then a gain last week.  This week is going very well and I've lost what I've gained plus more!  I'm trying to keep it one day at a time, and I think maybe I've hit my stride (praying I did).


----------



## heatherlynn444

LegoMom3 said:


> OOOH!....I LOVE this!!  I have thought for a long time now that there should be a ride based on the "door chase" scene in Monster's Inc.!  Disney being who they are, I'll bet they could come up with something awesome!!
> 
> .



I have always said that would be a cool ride, too!!! maybe we need to write disney lol!


----------



## PeterPan09

Thur-QOTD

If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?

I've always wanted a Villans park, with dark rides and coasters based on the most famous Disney villans.  You could have a scrambler type ride based on Ursula the Octopus from Little Mermaid, a dragon coaster based on Sleeping Beauty.....


----------



## jennz

MelanieC said:


> I'm going to try to jump back in - I don't seem to have kept up with the thread that well.  I have done ok - The first two weeks were good, then a gain last week.  This week is going very well and I've lost what I've gained plus more!  I'm trying to keep it one day at a time, and I think maybe I've hit my stride (praying I did).



Hooray!  Welcome back!   I've been missing your posts. 



PeterPan09 said:


> Thur-QOTD
> 
> If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?
> 
> I've always wanted a Villans park, with dark rides and coasters based on the most famous Disney villans.  You could have a scrambler type ride based on Ursula the Octopus from Little Mermaid, a dragon coaster based on Sleeping Beauty.....



QOTD:  I'm not very creative but I AM good at copying so I'm copying PeterPan...a villain's ride would would be awesome!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> QOTD:  I'm not very creative but I AM good at copying so I'm copying PeterPan...a villain's ride would would be awesome!



me too. Anything Villains related would be awesome!!


----------



## jennz

Did anyone ever go to the villain's dinner they used to have?  We didn't go, were afraid dd, who was around 5 at the time I think, would have cried.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

not be, that was before we discovered Disney. 
Kills me that I missed it though!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OH idea!!!!

I want to see the Villains take over MGM for Halloween. The tweens and teens would love it!! Scarier then MK but not as scary as Universal.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Cinderella Girl said:


> Thur-QOTD
> 
> If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?



I would build on the great innovation of Soarin' -- I'd adapt Soarin' so you could be "soarin" over a variety of locations, and everytime you rode, you might get a different one. I'd let you either choose your location, or choose to be surprised. You could soar over Europe, South America, I can think of all kinds of great places! I'd love to soar over Italy, I think that could be really cool! 

Today I got up and did 4M incline walking. I was well-rested, having taken *Corinna's* advice and punted yesterday. I'm looking forward to my 6M run tomorrow, I'm going to get up and get it done before work so I can enjoy the rest of ds's 12th birthday!

Maria


----------



## corinnak

Thur-QOTD - If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?

I would like an Atlantis ride.  An Ariel ride AND..... A Treasure Planet ride.  But I think the ship has sailed (doh!) on all of them.  


*Maria* - glad to hear you decided to rest and are feeling excited about your next run.  It is tempting to try to work out daily (or nearly daily) when so many people seem to do that or strive for it, and to feel guilty when we fall short.  But for me, fortnately or unfortunately, my body always says when it needs a rest with plenty of fatigue and miserable workouts until I give it a chance to repair a little.  Also, I'd LOVE to Soar over something besides California for a change.


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> OH idea!!!!
> 
> I want to see the Villains take over MGM for Halloween. The tweens and teens would love it!! Scarier then MK but not as scary as Universal.



That would be so FUN!!!!  And I bet it would sell out!!





Worfiedoodles said:


> I would build on the great innovation of Soarin' -- I'd adapt Soarin' so you could be "soarin" over a variety of locations, and everytime you rode, you might get a different one. I'd let you either choose your location, or choose to be surprised. You could soar over Europe, South America, I can think of all kinds of great places! I'd love to soar over Italy, I think that could be really cool!
> 
> Today I got up and did 4M incline walking. I was well-rested, having taken *Corinna's* advice and punted yesterday. I'm looking forward to my 6M run tomorrow, I'm going to get up and get it done before work so I can enjoy the rest of ds's 12th birthday!
> 
> Maria



Congrats on 4 miles today!  And 6 tomorrow - wow!    That Soarin' sounds great!

The Monsters Inc ride sounds great too - Disney are listening??  



corinnak said:


> Thur-QOTD - If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?
> 
> I would like an Atlantis ride.  An Ariel ride AND..... A Treasure Planet ride.  But I think the ship has sailed (doh!) on all of them.
> 
> 
> *Maria* - glad to hear you decided to rest and are feeling excited about your next run.  It is tempting to try to work out daily (or nearly daily) when so many people seem to do that or strive for it, and to feel guilty when we fall short.  But for me, fortnately or unfortunately, my body always says when it needs a rest with plenty of fatigue and miserable workouts until I give it a chance to repair a little.  Also, I'd LOVE to Soar over something besides California for a change.



Corrina I'm pretty sure they are doing a Little Mermaid as part of  the Fantasyland expansion.  I thought that was going in where 20k was.


----------



## tigger813

Metabolism kicked back in! I was back down below what I was last Friday and I'm OP today. Had a Lean Cuisine for lunch. Did 5 miles of WATP this morning. Hope to get in another 2-3 later this afternoon. Gonna go clean up my bedroom as it is becoming a PIT!

I am going to have my M&Ms treat right now before I do other work. 

It's snowing here! Snow showers all day and squalls predicted for later.

Gonna watch movies and play games tonight and practice flute with DD1 and study for her spelling test with her. They pretty much fills up the evening!

Hope everyone has a super afternoon!


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> Metabolism kicked back in! I was back down below what I was last Friday and I'm OP today. Had a Lean Cuisine for lunch. Did 5 miles of WATP this morning. Hope to get in another 2-3 later this afternoon. Gonna go clean up my bedroom as it is becoming a PIT!
> 
> I am going to have my M&Ms treat right now before I do other work.
> 
> It's snowing here! Snow showers all day and squalls predicted for later.
> 
> Gonna watch movies and play games tonight and practice flute with DD1 and study for her spelling test with her. They pretty much fills up the evening!
> 
> Hope everyone has a super afternoon!



Woo hoo!!  That's great - you'll have a good weigh in tomorrow.  I'm ready for some snow - if it's going to be cold it should snow.  But at least we have the sun today - it's been so long that it is actually strange to see the sun out!

I am finally feeling better (thanks Lisa for asking ) as you can all probably tell from my posting today.    Done working for the day, now I'm going to get on the treadmill, but slowly for today, and watch my reality trash tv.


----------



## corinnak

jennz said:


> Corrina I'm pretty sure they are doing a Little Mermaid as part of  the Fantasyland expansion.  I thought that was going in where 20k was.




I haven't been following the Fantasyland thing very closely - I hope you're right!  The bit characters in that movie are my favorite, especially Louie and Scuttle.

Oh, if it's not toooo late, I'd also like to see a Stitch ride that was worthy of his name in one of the parks.  The alien encounter is just not that fun, especially for the target age range of the Stitch movies and TV show.  Plus, points off for any ride with a stinky smell incorporated in the story.  Bleh.  There are so many cool possibilities for a Stitch ride, and again, the minor characters in that are my favorite.  Gantu and Pleakley and David.


----------



## MelanieC

BernardandMissBianca said:


> OH idea!!!!
> 
> I want to see the Villains take over MGM for Halloween. The tweens and teens would love it!! Scarier then MK but not as scary as Universal.



That would be really cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

tigger813 said:


> donac: DD1 is 9. She is easily frustrated but we will keep working. She's already asking about switching to drums! I told her that she needs to give this a chance first. I struggled at first with the flute too so I need to just keep working with her. I told her that it would be easy to switch to another instrument later on once she learned this. I switched to trombone in HS so I could be in the jazz band with my friends! I loved it!



I played the flute, then piccolo then I switched to the xylophone/drums then to the oboe. My poor parents. After the oboe, I went back to the piccolo. 



jenanderson said:


> Funny mental image for you all...me on my treadmill walking fast because I was stressed, me reading "Marathoning for Mortals" while walking...all while drinking one light beer!    My family came home and thought it was a pretty funny sight.



That is too funny!!!  



jennz said:


> I've heard about that Just Dance and it sounds so fun!  Can an uncoordinated person (that would be me) do it?
> 
> DDs gym is adding a zumba class - speaking of uncoordinated me.  I'm excited to try it!  DD wants to do it with me, so we'll just have to get in the back row, we'll probably end up running into each other or falling of the mat.  I should see if I can record it - maybe it'll go viral on youtube!  Okay yes I'm tired and stupid and rambling...
> 
> Have a great night everyone.



I think anyone can do Just Dance. It's really fun. My 5 year old son was doing it last night with my 13 year old daughter and they were having a blast. If they do it again tonight I will have to video tape them because I couldn't stop laughing at my son.

I want to try Zumba. The first time I heard about it I thought it was that vacuum thing that you put on the floor. I imagined myself running around, chasing the ZOOMBA trying to catch it as my work out.



jennz said:


> Did anyone ever go to the villain's dinner they used to have?  We didn't go, were afraid dd, who was around 5 at the time I think, would have cried.



Did they used to have a villains breakfast? I have a memory of having breakfast with my son when he was 8 or 9 (he's 21 now) and it was all the villains. I should look for pictures. I remember Jafar was there but I don't remember Aladdin or the Genie. 



jennz said:


> Woo hoo!!  That's great - you'll have a good weigh in tomorrow.  I'm ready for some snow - if it's going to be cold it should snow.  But at least we have the sun today - it's been so long that it is actually strange to see the sun out!
> 
> I am finally feeling better (thanks Lisa for asking ) as you can all probably tell from my posting today.    Done working for the day, now I'm going to get on the treadmill, but slowly for today, and watch my reality trash tv.



I'm so glad you are feeling better!!  I taped a couple episodes of that one reality show you and I talked about but I haven't watched it all yet. I need to get to it!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Cinderella Girl said:


> Thur-QOTD
> If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?



I'm not too creative either but I would love to see Indiana Jones (the ride) and Haunted Mansion Holiday come to WDW.  I would love to see Expedition Everest come to DL.



LegoMom3 said:


> OOOH!....I LOVE this!!  I have thought for a long time now that there should be a ride based on the "door chase" scene in Monster's Inc.!  Disney being who they are, I'll bet they could come up with something awesome!!.



Actually the Monsters Inc. ride at DCA has a great scene with the doors -- it is one of the best features of the ride.  Here is a ride through video on youtube -- the doors start at about 4:00 minutes and run about a minute.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMv3Nj_v5pM



MelanieC said:


> I'm going to try to jump back in - I don't seem to have kept up with the thread that well.  I have done ok - The first two weeks were good, then a gain last week.  This week is going very well and I've lost what I've gained plus more!  I'm trying to keep it one day at a time, and I think maybe I've hit my stride (praying I did).



Hi MelanieC!    Nice to see you!  Great job making progress!  



PeterPan09 said:


> Thur-QOTD
> 
> If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?
> 
> I've always wanted a Villans park, with dark rides and coasters based on the most famous Disney villans.  You could have a scrambler type ride based on Ursula the Octopus from Little Mermaid, a dragon coaster based on Sleeping Beauty.....



There is going to be a Little Mermaid ride at DCA also as part of the expansion.  It looks like it is also coming to WDW in 2012.  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Little_Mermaid:_Ariel's_Adventure



Worfiedoodles said:


> I would build on the great innovation of Soarin' -- I'd adapt Soarin' so you could be "soarin" over a variety of locations, and everytime you rode, you might get a different one. I'd let you either choose your location, or choose to be surprised. You could soar over Europe, South America, I can think of all kinds of great places! I'd love to soar over Italy, I think that could be really cool!
> 
> Today I got up and did 4M incline walking. I was well-rested, having taken *Corinna's* advice and punted yesterday. I'm looking forward to my 6M run tomorrow, I'm going to get up and get it done before work so I can enjoy the rest of ds's 12th birthday!
> 
> Maria



Happy birthday to your DS, Maria!  I've heard that they are talking about Soarin' other places, a la Disney Earth.  It wouldn't be too hard -- film a new movie and change the ride computers a bit.  Some guys did a Soarin' version in their Minnesota barn -- I will try and find the youtube -- it is amazing.  I think they are also going to update Star Tours, which would be nice.

*Okay found the link to the guys who did Soarin' in their barn.* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTzMQAVWxpI  The actual ride starts at 2:56 if you don't want to see the pre-show stuff -- they obviously put a lot of effort into it.  (Just like I should be putting a little more effort into working right now )



corinnak said:


> Thur-QOTD - If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?
> 
> I would like an Atlantis ride.  An Ariel ride AND..... A Treasure Planet ride.  But I think the ship has sailed (doh!) on all of them.



Oooh!  An Atlantis ride would be super!

jennz, glad that you are feeling better today.  Enjoy that trashy reality tv!  

[





tigger813 said:


> Metabolism kicked back in! I was back down below what I was last Friday and I'm OP today.



  All your hard work paid off!

Thank you Cinderella Girl for being our coach this week!    You had some great questions and lots of interesting responses!


----------



## maiziezoe

Ugh! <------ that wraps up how I am feeling today. 

I did 30 minutes of AE Sports, 30 minutes of Gold's Gym Boxing and 15 minutes of ab and back work today. 

*Thur-QOTD

If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?*

I would also do something with the villains. I love the villains.  Maybe some kind of dinner show or something. Or a villains show on one of the ships. Yeah... that's it!


----------



## mrsschlep

QOTD... i want to see a Monsters Inc Door Ride too... I've heard rumors about it being in the works at MGM in the next couple years. Some sort of Roller coaster ride! 

And about the villians... I think i read that they are building the Beast's Castle and Gaston's Tavern in the new Fantasyland area and are going to have a villian meal in one of them? i can't find the article that i read though... it was a while ago... could be just more rumors?


----------



## pjlla

jenanderson said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the words of support yesterday with my tough teacher/parent situation.  I ended up meeting with the parent for 1 1/2 hours and still cannot convince them that review work might help their child be more successful or that flashcards might help him learn his math facts.  It was a very frustrating and stressful day but some great things came out of it.  First, I recognized that I still do not have much control over my stress eating...so, I packed up all the snacks and treats in my classroom and put them in another teacher's office.  This means I did not mindlessly eat to try and make the stress go away.  Second, when I got home, I exercised instead of eating.  I got on my new treadmill and walked pretty much most the night.
> 
> Funny mental image for you all...me on my treadmill walking fast because I was stressed, me reading "Marathoning for Mortals" while walking...all while drinking one light beer!    My family came home and thought it was a pretty funny sight.
> 
> I ended up with 105 minutes of walking and 20 minutes of running yesterday.  By the time I finished, I had worked out the stress and totally felt like the situation at school was better as I decided I had done all I could do.
> 
> *Wed- QOTD:  How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey? *
> At the end of this week, I am going to reward myself with a pedicure!    It will be one full month of being on this journey and habits are starting to change.  I had saved a gift certificate and will now go in feeling like I worked hard this month and deserve it.  My plan for February will be if I exercise the whole month, I am going to buy fun new running clothes!!!



First of all.... I'm very proud of the way that you handled the stress!  Nice job!  You are really headed in the right direction.  

Second.... I am reading Running for Mortals (by the same author as your MFM book).  One of the trainers at the Y loaned it to me.  Interesting reading so far.  She also loaned me "Slow, Fat Triathlete".  I finished that one already.  Really interesting read, but I don't ever see myself doing a triathalon of any length (although if I was a stronger swimmer I might consider a "sprint" distance).  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I would build on the great innovation of Soarin' -- I'd adapt Soarin' so you could be "soarin" over a variety of locations, and everytime you rode, you might get a different one. I'd let you either choose your location, or choose to be surprised. You could soar over Europe, South America, I can think of all kinds of great places! I'd love to soar over Italy, I think that could be really cool!
> 
> Today I got up and did 4M incline walking. I was well-rested, having taken *Corinna's* advice and punted yesterday. I'm looking forward to my 6M run tomorrow, I'm going to get up and get it done before work so I can enjoy the rest of ds's 12th birthday!
> 
> Maria



Four miles at incline??  Are you legs  going to hurt tomorrow?  

My DS turned 12 this week too!!  Happy B.day to your DS!



Good evening all!  I am sitting here at the ski mountain while my kids are skiing/snowboarding.  I am NOT looking forward to weigh-in tomorrow.  I lost control on DS's b.day on Tuesday and overindulged in homemade cookies.  I managed to eat well otherwise that day (including a delicious dinner out at Pizzeria Unos), but my hand just kept going for the cookies.  Of course, I felt all kinds of frustration and guilt the next morning and I tried to use it as a learning time.  But it was still frustrating. I kind of figured after TWO YEARS of this journey that I was past that mindless binge eating.  I guess it is just a slippery slope that I was too close to the edge of that day.  It wasn't a planned splurge day, so I am definitely over my points for the week.  (How many points in a homemade toll house cookie anyhow??)  But I've done well otherwise and have kept up with my exercise, despite not getting to the Y at all this week (thank GOODNESS for my home treadmill and all my exercise DVDs!).  


Thur-QOTD
If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?

Well, I've had a LOT of time to think about this.  Ever since DS was about 6, he has wanted to be the "boss of a park" and invent rides.  He is always drawing up plans for new rides and coasters.  He has created rides and such out of Legos.  He LOVED the K'nex kits a few years that made different rides.  He had a ball building them and them re-creating them in his own way.

ANYHOW.... I would love to see another version of Soarin'.  I still want the California version, but a second option would be nice too.  

Another thrill coaster somewhere in WDW would be nice.  And there are so many under-represented characters/movies that they could theme it around.  

California Screamin' is a GREAT coaster... be nice to have a similar version in FL.  

I'm going to go check things out over on the scrapbook board!  See you all tomorrow!.................P


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Ugh! <------ that wraps up how I am feeling today.
> 
> I did 30 minutes of AE Sports, 30 minutes of Gold's Gym Boxing and 15 minutes of ab and back work today.
> 
> *Thur-QOTD
> 
> If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?*
> 
> I would also do something with the villains. I love the villains.  Maybe some kind of dinner show or something. Or a villains show on one of the ships. Yeah... that's it!




Why do you feel Ugh?  Too much working out?    Feel un-ugh soon!  And I'm not sure why but I'm sensing you want something with the villains...of course I am rather intuitive!



pjilla said:


> Good evening all! I am sitting here at the ski mountain while my kids are skiing/snowboarding. I am NOT looking forward to weigh-in tomorrow. I lost control on DS's b.day on Tuesday and overindulged in homemade cookies. I managed to eat well otherwise that day (including a delicious dinner out at Pizzeria Unos), but my hand just kept going for the cookies. Of course, I felt all kinds of frustration and guilt the next morning and I tried to use it as a learning time. But it was still frustrating. I kind of figured after TWO YEARS of this journey that I was past that mindless binge eating. I guess it is just a slippery slope that I was too close to the edge of that day. It wasn't a planned splurge day, so I am definitely over my points for the week. (How many points in a homemade toll house cookie anyhow??) But I've done well otherwise and have kept up with my exercise, despite not getting to the Y at all this week (thank GOODNESS for my home treadmill and all my exercise DVDs!).



Tollhouse cookies are irresistible!  Don't beat yourself up over it!  You said it right there in your post: mindless.  You're not really thinking about it because it's "just one little cookie" and they're out and you see them...


----------



## donac

We had 231people participate during COW3.  Congratulations everyone who sent me numbers. You are all winners. 

Special congratulations to redwalker for her first COW

With 24 out of 28 points 
donac
jennz
redwalker


With 25 out of 28 points 
NCRedding



With 26 out of 28 points 
carmiedog


with 27 out of 28 points 
bouldertcr
HappySmyly
jbm02
jenanderson
princessbride6205


With 28 out of 28 points
cclovesdis
Imhall2000
maiziezoe
talytam



Welcome to COW 5

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 5

Spend 10 minutes a day doing something just for yourself (this has been a hot topic this week so I think we need this. YOu can use some of your exercise time for this)
Do at least 20 minutes of exercise every day
Eat 2 fruits each day (1 point for each day)
Floss your teeth once a day (I know everyone hated this but we must do it)


When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX spending time doing something for yourself
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes per day
XX days eating 2 fruit
XX days flossing

This challlenge runs from Friday Jan 29, 2010 to Thursday Feb 4, 2010. On Friday Feb 5, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW. 

Don't forget to send me COW4 points tomorrow.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

redlight said:


> By the way, I'm delurking. My name's Amy.


Welcome! 



tigger813 said:


> donac: DD1 is 9. She is easily frustrated but we will keep working. She's already asking about switching to drums! I told her that she needs to give this a chance first. I struggled at first with the flute too so I need to just keep working with her. I told her that it would be easy to switch to another instrument later on once she learned this. I switched to trombone in HS so I could be in the jazz band with my friends! I loved it!


Tell her to keep up with the flute - she can always add a second later! I played alto sax and then marched french horn when I was a junior.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I just got off the TM, I did 4M of incline walking. I took *Corinna's* sage advice yesterday and had a rest, and I do feel like I have a ton more energy today.


I took a break yesterday too and can't believe the good it did for me! My husband and I went on a leisurely mile walk (well, we did run a little, but mostly just strolling), but other than that I didn't workout. My muscles are thanking me today!



jenanderson said:


> At the end of this week, I am going to reward myself with a pedicure!    It will be one full month of being on this journey and habits are starting to change.  I had saved a gift certificate and will now go in feeling like I worked hard this month and deserve it.  My plan for February will be if I exercise the whole month, I am going to buy fun new running clothes!!!


I've been wanting a pedicure too! What a great idea for a reward!





LegoMom3 said:


> OOOH!....I LOVE this!!  I have thought for a long time now that there should be a ride based on the "door chase" scene in Monster's Inc.!  Disney being who they are, I'll bet they could come up with something awesome!!


I've always thought that would be a great idea too!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I want to see the Villains take over MGM for Halloween. The tweens and teens would love it!! Scarier then MK but not as scary as Universal.


What a fun idea!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I would build on the great innovation of Soarin' -- I'd adapt Soarin' so you could be "soarin" over a variety of locations, and everytime you rode, you might get a different one. I'd let you either choose your location, or choose to be surprised. You could soar over Europe, South America, I can think of all kinds of great places! I'd love to soar over Italy, I think that could be really cool!


There was rumors when it came out that it was going to be "Soarin' Over the World" in Florida and I've always been disappointed they didn't do that! I think it would fit better and be more meaningful given Epcot's theme!



Cinderella Girl said:


> Thur-QOTD
> 
> If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?


I've always thought they should make a rollercoaster attraction based off of Yzma's secret lab in The Emperor's New Groove! The movie doesn't get any love from Disney in the parks (no merchandise hardly at all!), so I think it's due for some recognition (it's my second favorite), plus the ride idea is already built into the movie! Help Kuzco break into the secret lab to change back from being a llama. They could even have two ride tracks - one for each lever - that it randomly chooses between for you! One lever sends you down the track to the lab where you save the day and Kuzco names you royal advisors for the day or something as a reward. The other lever sends you deep into a crocodile pit and at the end of the ride you see Kuzco's tail being bitten by a crocodile with him crying "I thought you were going to help me!"


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Hi Everyone,

I am finally responding to my own QOTD.

Thurs QOTD:
If I could invent/create a ride or attraction I would create a Cinderella's Ball. I love Cinderella and I would love to get all dressed up! Since no one wants to bring extra stuff with them, I would make sure the Ball came with a hair/make up and costume center. It would be fun to bring my favorite movie to life!

Everyone had such great ideas today and I loved them all!

I hope everyone has a great night!

Keep Rockin!
Molly


----------



## Cinderella Girl

jenanderson said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the words of support yesterday with my tough teacher/parent situation.  I ended up meeting with the parent for 1 1/2 hours and still cannot convince them that review work might help their child be more successful or that flashcards might help him learn his math facts.  It was a very frustrating and stressful day but some great things came out of it.  First, I recognized that I still do not have much control over my stress eating...so, I packed up all the snacks and treats in my classroom and put them in another teacher's office.  This means I did not mindlessly eat to try and make the stress go away.  Second, when I got home, I exercised instead of eating.  I got on my new treadmill and walked pretty much most the night.
> 
> Funny mental image for you all...me on my treadmill walking fast because I was stressed, me reading "Marathoning for Mortals" while walking...all while drinking one light beer!    My family came home and thought it was a pretty funny sight.
> 
> I ended up with 105 minutes of walking and 20 minutes of running yesterday.  By the time I finished, I had worked out the stress and totally felt like the situation at school was better as I decided I had done all I could do.
> 
> *Wed- QOTD:  How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weightloss journey? *
> At the end of this week, I am going to reward myself with a pedicure!    It will be one full month of being on this journey and habits are starting to change.  I had saved a gift certificate and will now go in feeling like I worked hard this month and deserve it.  My plan for February will be if I exercise the whole month, I am going to buy fun new running clothes!!!



I'm sorry you had such a bad day at work! I totally understand! I got a call from one of my student's dad's this morning. He was not happy, apparently, one of my other students gave his son a new video game website (which I didn't know he did) and when my student went to try it, it somehow led to a porn site!

Seriously, that was one of the weirdest, most uncomfortable phone conversations I have ever had!




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I finally got my 10 pound banner.   It took 4 weeks but I am so happy!!
> 
> Now off to buy my video.  Whoot!!



CONGRATS on 10 lbs!!!! That is amazing!!!


----------



## heatherlynn444

evening all! I did a quick 2 miles today. I ate really bad this week though. I will probably be a maintainer this week. just hope I am not a "gainer!"


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Good day today. Really on plan. Got up and exercised this morning and earned a quick 2 APs. I ate just over my minimum for the day. I'll likely do the same thing tomorrow morning. I love getting my exercise done with in the morning. Best of all for the day, no binges!

QOTD: I'm not a big roller coaster fan or thrill ride type person. I'm a big fan of "it's a small world" type rides. I'd love to see another ride like that (based on a movie of course), but without the high pitched song. I'm not the creative type either.

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## tigger813

Did 7 miles today. Ate OP until dinner when I decided at last minute to have a large pancake with light butter flavored syrup. I had saved up calories for supper so I should be ok. Just did my 2 mile WATP and am still drinking my water.

DD1 did pretty well tonight practicing the flute. Still gets frustrated but she can play Good King Wenceslas from memory. We really need to work on her rhythm. She will practice more this weekend. She will be retested on Monday. She's only been playing for about 4 months so I'm not worried.

No clients yet for tomorrow. We are starting a new birthday program at the spa that I will go in tomorrow and make the signs/flyers for it. Tomorrow I will be going to Winterfest at DD2s school and selling children's books with my supervisor for an educational book company. I do this during the holidays and anytime my super, who is also a good friend, needs help. I will be saving my alcohol for Saturday or Sunday. I will be having 2 pieces of pizza for supper when I take a break at the festival. I've worked at it before. They do a cake walk, face painting, button making, etc. They also have an awesome basket raffle so I need to look through the list tonight and pick out the ones we are interested in!

Time to get the girls in bed. DD1 is going to spend the night at a friend's house tomorrow so she is packing her suitcase right now.

Have a good night. I hope to get to bed early so I can get my 5 miles in tomorrow morning before my weigh in like I usually do!


----------



## jennz

Dona I meant to tell you I'm totally blaming you for this...while I was sick this past week I was craving oranges.  Who the heck craves oranges while they're sick?  Me, now - and I blame you and your sows, making these new habits for me. 

Cinderellagirl - WOW!!  Yes uncomfortable and weird sound like good words to describe that conversation.   for tomorrow!!  Ya know it IS a full moon


----------



## lisaviolet

Well I can't keep up with a mega thread - AGAIN.  I have to let this go - let it be - let it be - let - it - be Lisa.  Excuse me while I talk to myself.  

Anyway - reading along.

Hi to everyone.

Good luck tomorrow.  I'm on a two week weigh-in schedule - tomorrow is my in between.  

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Just wanted to say Good Luck to Everyone on tomorrows weigh in!  I'm looking for that 1st full 10 lb loss and tomorrow could be the day -it's been a good week!!!!!

Have a great night!

♥ Theresa


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

my3princes said:


> I was talking to a coworker tonight who is doing WW.  I mentioned that I can always tell when I'm going to need to go down a pant size as my pants get longer She thought I was nuts.  Does anyone else have that happen.  When I put my work pants on tonight they were touching the floor so I know that I am indeed losing weight.



Yep!    Those dragging pants are a great signpost for weightloss, aren't they?

Yesterday's QOTD:  I'm almost embarrased at how much I reward myself along my weight loss journey.  I have rewards for the five pound marks, ten pound marks, fifteen and twenty pound marks.  And they double-up!  My five-pound reward is a Chai Tea from Starbucks.  I know that's a food reward, but it's a way for me to limit a food I way over-indulge in, but still works it into my general plan.  Other rewards are manicures, messages, facial.  I'll build some of them into the bigger weight loss totals (like 25 pounds).  The rewards I'm choosing (other than the Chai) are things I normally wouldn't spend money on for myself.  

Today's QOTD:  I've heard great things about Mr. Everest and I'd love if they added it to DLR's mountain range!  I'd also love to see another restuarant built into a ride like Blue Bayou in POTC.  Maybe a more kid themed restuarant somehow.


----------



## redlight

Yesterday's QOTD: I rewarded myself with new clothes a couple of times. I'm still looking for other non-expensive rewards.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  What Disney ride would I build.  

That was a tough one for me.  Dh immediately said an attraction based on Tarzan skating through the tree branches.  DS 14 said an awesome roller coaster, but couldn't be more specific. 

I guess I would do something based on an old time photo theme, but instead of old west clothes I would do Disney prince and princess costumes and wigs.  That way we could all live a fairy tale, if only in photos.


----------



## maiziezoe

Cinderella Girl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am finally responding to my own QOTD.
> 
> Thurs QOTD:
> If I could invent/create a ride or attraction I would create a Cinderella's Ball. I love Cinderella and I would love to get all dressed up! Since no one wants to bring extra stuff with them, I would make sure the Ball came with a hair/make up and costume center. It would be fun to bring my favorite movie to life!
> 
> Everyone had such great ideas today and I loved them all!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great night!
> 
> Keep Rockin!
> Molly



Thanks for all the great questions this week!!!!



jennz said:


> Why do you feel Ugh?  Too much working out?    Feel un-ugh soon!  And I'm not sure why but I'm sensing you want something with the villains...of course I am rather intuitive!
> 
> 
> 
> Tollhouse cookies are irresistible!  Don't beat yourself up over it!  You said it right there in your post: mindless.  You're not really thinking about it because it's "just one little cookie" and they're out and you see them...



I woke up with a sore throat and ear ache this morning. My major Ugh was happening as I was getting ready to post. My hubby was trying to tell me that I need to join a gym. I have no desire to join a gym. He wouldn't listen to my reasoning so I was majorly annoyed and ugh'd!


----------



## tea pot

Hi everyone It's Thursday Night and I'm Watching Project Runway
  I've been keeping up this week but haven't posted till tonight.

QOTD Tues My favorite Disney resort is the VWL a non DVC resort would have to be the Floridian. We did stay there once for our 25Th anniversary it was Magical

QOTD Wed I haven't rewarded myself yet because I haven't really done a good job yet still struggling One good day and one bad 

QOTD Thurs I miss the Gondola ride in the MK that went from Fantasy Land to Tomorrow Land. I would love to see a new high tech version of this ride that would go all around each park. A Long ride so that you could take a break from the rush rush and have a great aerial view of the parks

Good Night and Good Luck Everyone


----------



## LuvBaloo

redlight said:


> Sure, it makes perfect sense. When you lose weight, the pants come down further on your hips.
> 
> By the way, I'm delurking. My name's Amy.



  Amy!



Cinderella Girl said:


> Thur-QOTD
> 
> If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?
> 
> Check back later!
> Molly



I'd want something with Baloo!


----------



## my3princes

Ugh  I thought I'd see a big loss today, but instead I maintained.  What a huge  bummer for me.  Dh lost a few though


----------



## tigger813

Don't know if I'll get much of a last chance workout in as I hardly slept last night. The winds were WILD last night and kept me from sleeping very much. I hope to get a little one in after putting DD1 on the bus. Will be driving her as it's below zero with wind chill here this morning! 

Time to get moving. I'll be back on later!


----------



## ohMom

yay!!  i'm down 1 pound!!


----------



## pjlla

Good morning all!  I am your COACH for this week of the BL Spring Challenge! 

Most of you know me, but for those of you who don't here is a brief bio....

My name is Pamela and I live in NH with my kids (DD 14 1/2 and DS just turned 12), and my DH of almost 18 years.  I have had an ongoing struggle with my weight most of my adult life.  I hit my all-time adult high non-pregnant weight of 219 in January 2003 (I may have been higher at some point, but I avoided scales whenever possible).  I lost 40-ish pounds in 2003 and maintained 20 of that loss until January 2008, when I got back on a SERIOUS track with Weight Watchers AGAIN.  Since January 2008 I have lost about 65 pounds.  

Right now I am struggling to take off the last of the weight I gained over the most recent holiday season and FINALLY get to my goal.  I was just 5.4 lb away from my goal on Christmas Eve, but of course, the holiday eating got the better of me and now I need to lose a little over 2 lb to get back where I was on 12/24.  Then onward and downward to my GOAL!!  

I feel like exercise is FINALLY a regular habit for me.  I don't always love it, but I still do it.  I try to run at least 5K on M-W-F (this is a fairly new thing), and do  a combination of cardio and strength on T-Th-Sat.  I use a combination of things.... WATP DVDs, BL DVDs, treadmill, and trips to the YMCA.  

Anyhow.... I just wanted to let you know.... no matter WHERE you are along the path of your weight-loss/healthy lifestyle journey, chances are I have been there!  

Today's QOTD:

What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?  

For myself.... I try to be sure that I have fresh fruit and veggies on hand all the time.  It really is ESSENTIAL for my eating plan.  I also make sure that there is time for exercise, even if other things have to be given up (like sleep, housework, scrapbooking).  My exercise time has become  TOP priority in my daily schedule.  If necessary, I will get up at 5 am, even on the weekends, to be sure I fit at least 30 minutes of exercise into my day.  

Talk to you all later...............P


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> Did you ever try having your boots stretched at a shoe repair place?  Fancy new boots sound like fun but maybe the old ones would work if they were stretched in the mean time.
> 
> on the eating.  I think that you are on to something starting one meal at a time.  I'm not a big fan of January either.  I am always happier when February rolls around because the days are getting longer by then.  Hope that Michael enjoys his party!


Thanks Lisa.  I did try to have them stretched a few years ago, but after about 5 years of them sitting in the bottom of a closet, the leather was too dry, so it didn't work.    Michael had fun at his party, but came home in a defiant mood, so we struggled with homework and a shower for about an hour, and then read before bed and chilled out.  But I didn't eat through it, and I didn't yell, so a tough kid moment wasn't made worse by a bad mommy moment.  Gotta keep telling myself his strong sense of independence will bring him big places when he's grown up.  



Cinderella Girl said:


> Thur-QOTD
> 
> If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?
> 
> Check back later!
> Molly


Thanks for coaching this week Molly.  I've really enjoyed your questions.  
Love reading these answers, some of you are so creative.  I would like to have a G-force related ride.  Never thought I turn into a guinea pig person, but I think I have.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I ate really crappy for a week and then all the stuff I ate, just turned my stomach after. Hopefully the same will happen for you. I also cut out chocolate and it has made a huge difference in how I feel over all.


Hope you're feeling ok now.  I got the shakes when I thought about cutting out chocolate.  That is awesome you've cut out the chocolate- quite an accomplishment. 



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?


Welcome Pamela, and thanks for coaching this week. You always have great advice and give so much support to others here.  You have come so far on your journey, and it's so good for me to read, and know that i am not alone, and no matter how long it takes, I will get this weight moving again. 

The most effective change I've made is to exercise on a regular basis. I've been doing 5 days/ week for at least 30 min, and also did the wish exercise challenge this month for 1000 min, and that really has kept me motivated to move.  

Now if the eating would follow suit.  I did go to a ww meeting yesterday, and a woman lost 7 pounds on her first week, and I thought if I could just follow the plan, and track all my food, and earn any activity points for the extras, I could see a decent loss.  So tomorrow, I go to my regular meeting, and I'm going to track every bite this week, and stay within my points.  We have no challenges activities in the next week, and I know I can do it.  Then it will be february, and a new month with spring so close to follow.  I was up 1.8 as expected today, but thought it would be worse.  

Good luck with your weighins today!


----------



## wezee

I've been here lurking, just not posting.  I thought I really did great this week, but the scales did not budge. I maintained for the week. I guess I should be happy I didn't gain.
I can only hope for a big drop in the next week or so. I have stayed away from the cheese ( my passion) and have not touched a single Ruffles Light potato chip all week ( my second passion). I started using 3 or 5 lb. weights with my WATP workouts.  SO who knows????
But, I will not give up. My mind has adjusted, my body just needs to catch up!!
Keep up the good work everyone. Terri

PS.... I tend to be a dipper, even with my veggies, and I have found that low fat hummus works great. My store also has a fat free lentil dip that's pretty yummy. I also found that 1 tootsie roll pop is only 1pt. on WW, and really helps cure a sweet craving....plus it lasts a long, long time.


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> I woke up with a sore throat and ear ache this morning. My major Ugh was happening as I was getting ready to post. My hubby was trying to tell me that I need to join a gym. I have no desire to join a gym. He wouldn't listen to my reasoning so I was majorly annoyed and ugh'd!



  How are you feeling today?  And why exactly does your dh want to join a gym?  You're doing great AND having fun at home!



LuvBaloo said:


> I'd want something with Baloo!



I'm so surprised!


----------



## denise

Don't know if this is a repeat but...
Just saw that Costco.com has the *bodybug* for $179.99 with a 12 month subscription. It ends this Sunday....
Better then 24 hour's price of $199, with just a 6 month subscription....which also ends on Sunday.....


----------



## DisFam95

Down less than a pound (.8) but I'm thrilled with that since I've been pretty off plan this week..no exercise, ate pizza, ate chocolate and other stuff, out to dinner 3x's.  Hope to get back on track!


----------



## chskover

I had a great week because I tried to slow down my eating.  I work two jobs, go to school and help with my mom, so I usually have to eat on the run.  I put healthy snacks (cheese sticks and low calorie crackers) in my car instead of junk.  (Its cold enough here to keep fresh)  I have also stopped going to Starbucks everyday.  So just with that change, I lost 8 lbs this week!  Now I have to add more workout time to my schedule.


----------



## heatherlynn444

not only is it great you arent going to starbucks everyday, but it will save you a TON of money!!! use that money to buy some new workout gear or something!


----------



## PeterPan09

> What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?



My biggest changes have been in the kitchen.  Swapping out honey for sugar on my oatmeal and adding more fruits to my diet.   Buying low salt, lean lunch meats for my work lunches and baked chips instead of regular.  Swapping out ice cream and bringing in frozen yogurt.  Taking ONE slice out of the pizza, then freezing the rest in one slice packs so I'm not tempted to eat more.  Picking up a few WW meals to have on hand when I don't feel like cooking.  Getting rid of the Sun Chips and Doritos and bringing in popcorn and pita chips for football Sundays.  Bringing my own water/ice/G2 combination to the parks and work instead of buying sodas.  Cut down from 2-3 Coke Zero's a day down to one. (still can't give up that last one....)

I've always enjoyed exercise, so I manage to get in 6-7 hours a week without too much sacrifice.


----------



## lmhall2000

pjlla said:


> Good morning all!  I am your COACH for this week of the BL Spring Challenge!
> 
> Right now I am struggling to take off the last of the weight I gained over the most recent holiday season and FINALLY get to my goal.  I was just 5.4 lb away from my goal on Christmas Eve, but of course, the holiday eating got the better of me and now I need to lose a little over 2 lb to get back where I was on 12/24.  Then onward and downward to my GOAL!!
> 
> P



GREAT WORK Pamela!!  You'll get to that goal soon!!

QOTD: Working out 2x on weekdays and 1x on weekend, giving myself a day off about once every 2 weeks...I lived 2.5 years feeding my stress and regaining 65 I had lost and then some...so the next 2.5 years I think I need to do the opposite...working it off! 

This week I lost 2.8 pounds for a total of 10.8 pounds lost since starting this challenge!! YIPPEE!! I will post pictures of my before (early December) and now...I've lost a total of 21.8 pounds since then!! But I think the pictures will show how much my exercise schedule has really helped shave inches...need to measure those!! 

Thanks for all the encouragment and Lots of Banana dancers for all you losers!!


----------



## lecach

Today's QOTD: What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)? 

I now get up in the morning at 5:20  so that I have time to do the Wii Fit before work. I used to get up at 5:48 every day. So that's a big change for me. But I am in the habit now and look forward to it. 

I am down this week!!! Last week I had gained .2. But since then I have lost 1.2  

The house is stocked with healthy food and my pantry is overflowing from Harris Teeter Triples so if we get snowed in this weekend I should be able to stick to my healthy eating. I just hope we dont lose electricity.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Hi everybody!  I am down 2.8, I think?, this week.  I love reading all the answers to the QOTD, but I cannot keep up.  LOL.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Michael had fun at his party, but came home in a defiant mood, so we struggled with homework and a shower for about an hour, and then read before bed and chilled out.  But I didn't eat through it, and I didn't yell, so a tough kid moment wasn't made worse by a bad mommy moment. * Gotta keep telling myself his strong sense of independence will bring him big places when he's grown up.*
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week Molly.  I've really enjoyed your questions.
> Love reading these answers, some of you are so creative.  I would like to have a G-force related ride.  *Never thought I turn into a guinea pig person, but I think I have.  *
> Hope you're feeling ok now.  I got the shakes when I thought about cutting out chocolate.  That is awesome you've cut out the chocolate- quite an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> Welcome Pamela, and thanks for coaching this week. You always have great advice and give so much support to others here.  You have come so far on your journey, and it's so good for me to read, and know that i am not alone, and no matter how long it takes, I will get this weight moving again.
> 
> The most effective change I've made is to exercise on a regular basis. I've been doing 5 days/ week for at least 30 min, and also did the wish exercise challenge this month for 1000 min, and that really has kept me motivated to move.
> 
> *Now if the eating would follow suit.*  I did go to a ww meeting yesterday, and a woman lost 7 pounds on her first week, and I thought if I could just follow the plan, and track all my food, and earn any activity points for the extras, I could see a decent loss.  So tomorrow, I go to my regular meeting, and I'm going to track every bite this week, and stay within my points.  We have no challenges activities in the next week, and I know I can do it.  Then it will be february, and a new month with spring so close to follow.  I was up 1.8 as expected today, but thought it would be worse.
> 
> Good luck with your weighins today!



Nice way to put a positive spin on a stressful moment with your DS.  I guess I should keep thinking that way with DD when her stubborn/independent/teenage ways are driving me NUTS!!!

Over the years with DD's guinea pigs, I have sort of become fond of the little rodents myself.  Amazing how they work their way into your hearts!  It is still hard to remember that they (DD's pigs) are gone.  I still find myself setting aside choice bits of fruits and veggies for them before I remember that they aren't here.  

The weight issue WILL resolve itself.  One habit at a time.... you have made the exercise a habit and next the eating will follow.  



wezee said:


> I've been here lurking, just not posting.  I thought I really did great this week, but the scales did not budge. I maintained for the week. I guess I should be happy I didn't gain.
> I can only hope for a big drop in the next week or so. I have stayed away from the cheese ( my passion) and have not touched a single Ruffles Light potato chip all week ( my second passion). I started using 3 or 5 lb. weights with my WATP workouts.  SO who knows????
> But, I will not give up. My mind has adjusted, my body just needs to catch up!!
> Keep up the good work everyone. Terri
> 
> PS.... I tend to be a dipper, even with my veggies, and I have found that low fat hummus works great. My store also has a fat free lentil dip that's pretty yummy. I also found that 1 tootsie roll pop is only 1pt. on WW, and really helps cure a sweet craving....plus it lasts a long, long time.



Glad you stopped lurking to come and join us for a few minutes!  Don't underestimate the goodness of a MAINTAINING week.  

Your body/scale will catch up with all of the good work you are doing.

I love to indulge in the occasional Tootsie Pop.  They sell them for 25 cents at my YMCA as an ongoing gymnastic fundraiser and sometimes I grab one for a late evening treat!  I only like the raspberry ones.... what flavor do you like??



denise said:


> Don't know if this is a repeat but...
> Just saw that Costco.com has the *bodybug* for $179.99 with a 12 month subscription. It ends this Sunday....
> Better then 24 hour's price of $199, with just a 6 month subscription....which also ends on Sunday.....



I've been tempted by the idea of the BodyBugg in the past.  I'm just not loving the idea of ANOTHER monthly bill.    I know that some people here have them and love them and others have been less than thrilled with them.  I would hate to spend all that money and not love it.



DisFam95 said:


> Down less than a pound (.8) but I'm thrilled with that since I've been pretty off plan this week..no exercise, ate pizza, ate chocolate and other stuff, out to dinner 3x's.  Hope to get back on track!



Well... you obviously did SOMETHING right to still lose after being off plan.  Hop back on plan this week and next week's loss could be SUPER!



chskover said:


> I had a great week because I tried to slow down my eating.  I work two jobs, go to school and help with my mom, so I usually have to eat on the run.  I put healthy snacks (cheese sticks and low calorie crackers) in my car instead of junk.  (Its cold enough here to keep fresh)  I have also stopped going to Starbucks everyday.  So just with that change, I lost 8 lbs this week!  Now I have to add more workout time to my schedule.



  8 LBS??  Holy cow!  That is amazing.  Obviously the changes you made are working!  



lmhall2000 said:


> GREAT WORK Pamela!!  You'll get to that goal soon!!
> 
> QOTD: Working out 2x on weekdays and 1x on weekend, giving myself a day off about once every 2 weeks...I lived 2.5 years feeding my stress and regaining 65 I had lost and then some...so the next 2.5 years I think I need to do the opposite...working it off!
> 
> This week I lost 2.8 pounds for a total of 10.8 pounds lost since starting this challenge!! YIPPEE!! I will post pictures of my before (early December) and now...I've lost a total of 21.8 pounds since then!! But I think the pictures will show how much my exercise schedule has really helped shave inches...need to measure those!!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragment and Lots of Banana dancers for all you losers!!



Nice job on the 10.8!  My weight loss has been SO SLOW lately that I am envious.  But you are really doing amazing with the workouts!  I will occasionally do two workouts on a day, but not regularly.  I'm impressed.




lecach said:


> Today's QOTD: What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?
> 
> I now get up in the morning at 5:20  so that I have time to do the Wii Fit before work. I used to get up at 5:48 every day. So that's a big change for me. But I am in the habit now and look forward to it.
> 
> I am down this week!!! Last week I had gained .2. But since then I have lost 1.2
> 
> The house is stocked with healthy food and my pantry is overflowing from Harris Teeter Triples so if we get snowed in this weekend I should be able to stick to my healthy eating. I just hope we dont lose electricity.



You have created a great healthy habit that works for you, with the morning workouts.  That is exactly what we are all aiming for here!  Nice job.

I gotta ask.... what exactly are the Harris Teeter Triples???   I'm guessing that Harris Teeter is a grocery store and you got triple coupons??

I did my 4 mi on the TM this morning (admittedly, I only actually ran about 3.9 of it).  Not sure if DD is going to swim practice tonight at the Y.... so I may get in another workout tonight if she does.  

I enjoyed my splurge breakfast of a peanut butter/banana sandwich.  YUMMM.  Two slices of Ezekial bread toasted, 1 Tb. of  p.butter (the REAL stuff....not my usual tofu/pb blend) and 1/2 banana.  

BE SURE TO PM YOUR WEIGHT TO LUVBALOO today.... or by Sunday night at least!  She is kind enough to send out a reminder post if you forget, but let's make things easier on her!

I'll be back later to chat......................P


----------



## kimara

so happy with today's weigh-in!
if i work really hard and stay on program for the next 2 weeks i will smash past the magic 200.  this will be a huge deal for me as this is where i have always given up or gotten side tracked or my crazy life gets the better of me.  i am gonna do it this time and keep going.
(it is funny to me the psychological barriers i let stop me, but this time is different.)

Today's QOTD: What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)? 

the biggest for me is daily exercise.  i have always found excuses in the past--sick kids, no sleep, pain, no time.  i missed 2 days of exercise this week, so i am making a new change to my lifestyle today:  No showering until i have exercised for the day!!  i might be grimy when i take my son to preschool at 7:45 in the morning, but there is no way i will face those people grimy when i go to pick him up at 11!!  i will need to wake-up earlier then 6 most days to get it in, but i think this will motivate me to get it done each day!


----------



## wezee

My favorite tootsie roll pop flavor, to cure a  craving has got to be the chocolate ones.  But I am partial to the new wild black berry ones also.


----------



## ohMom

wow!  what great posts this morning!  i  reading everyone's new habit, great question today.  there are days that I, too, won't let myself take a shower until i've worked out, it works for me!  i'm still working on healthy eating habits, i don't feel i could say they are truly routine for me yet.  I try to keep a container of ready-to-eat raw vegetables in the frig; and instead of a snack, a cup of hot tea.  that won't work for me once weather warms up, but i'll cross that bridge when i get there.


----------



## lisah0711

Thank you Cinderella Girl for being our coach last week and a big, BIG thank you to pjlla for being our coach this week!  You guys are the best!  



pjlla said:


> Anyhow.... I just wanted to let you know.... no matter WHERE you are along the path of your weight-loss/healthy lifestyle journey, chances are I have been there!
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?



pjlla, you are a great example of how sticking to it will get you to where you want to be sooner or later!  

My biggest change is that I make sure every week to plan so I have good food to eat both at home and at work.  For the next month I am going to work on my exercise habit and get that back into a routine.  I was working out in the mornings but fell off the wagon when I came home from WDW sick.  



mikamah said:


> Thanks Lisa.  I did try to have them stretched a few years ago, but after about 5 years of them sitting in the bottom of a closet, the leather was too dry, so it didn't work.    Michael had fun at his party, but came home in a defiant mood, so we struggled with homework and a shower for about an hour, and then read before bed and chilled out.  But I didn't eat through it, and I didn't yell, so a tough kid moment wasn't made worse by a bad mommy moment.  Gotta keep telling myself his strong sense of independence will bring him big places when he's grown up.
> 
> Welcome Pamela, and thanks for coaching this week. You always have great advice and give so much support to others here.  You have come so far on your journey, and it's so good for me to read, and know that i am not alone, and no matter how long it takes, I will get this weight moving again.



It is a full moon tomorrow, you know.    Good job not yelling -- I will think of your great example next time I am ready to yell.    We've talked about this before -- what is it with boys and bathing?  



wezee said:


> I've been here lurking, just not posting.  I thought I really did great this week, but the scales did not budge. I maintained for the week. I guess I should be happy I didn't gain.
> I can only hope for a big drop in the next week or so. I have stayed away from the cheese ( my passion) and have not touched a single Ruffles Light potato chip all week ( my second passion). I started using 3 or 5 lb. weights with my WATP workouts.  SO who knows????
> But, I will not give up. My mind has adjusted, my body just needs to catch up!!



Thanks for the tootsie roll tip.  That scale will budge sooner than you think!  

Good luck to all as you weigh in today!  I'm seeing some great numbers.  And I totally agree with pjlla that a MAINTAIN is a wonderful thing.    I am down 1 pound this week.  I am still on track to my goal but it is a sign that the exercise needs to move up on the priority list.

Please be sure and send those numbers to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to donac today!

Have a great day all!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

pjlla said:


> Good morning all!  I am your COACH for this week of the BL Spring Challenge!
> 
> Anyhow.... I just wanted to let you know.... no matter WHERE you are along the path of your weight-loss/healthy lifestyle journey, chances are I have been there!
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?
> 
> P



Thanks so much for being our coach this week I always appreciate all the encouragement.  

My change has been exercising as soon as I get up each morning and keeping fresh produce in the house at all times.


----------



## jennz

lmhall2000 said:


> This week I lost 2.8 pounds for a total of 10.8 pounds lost since starting this challenge!! YIPPEE!! I will post pictures of my before (early December) and now...I've lost a total of 21.8 pounds since then!! But I think the pictures will show how much my exercise schedule has really helped shave inches...need to measure those!!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragment and Lots of Banana dancers for all you losers!!



I'm at exactly 10.8 loss since 12/26!    21.8 pounds - that is awesome!!!

Today's QOTD: What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?

Hmmm...to be sure I can stick to my plan...diet:  my daily calorie "budget" is 1700...I make sure to eat snacks so I don't get ravenous, I keep fruit and Kashi bars for snacks, I make sure to make a veggie or two with dinner (this is NEW for me to make it all the time but dd loves veggies so she is excited) so I eat less of the main course...

exercise: this one is harder for me...I should probably be getting up at 5:30 and exercising but I haven't been, I find excuses not to.  I HAVE been making sure I don't do too much and that is very hard, I got a stress fracture on my foot last year by doing too much too soon.    On this topic, does anyone have any ideas on how long to wait?  Or suggestions on where to look?


----------



## my3princes

Friday's QOTD:  I have learned to always have the right kinds of food in the house.  I don't eat out (even though I work at a restaurant, I don't eat there as I need portion control)  I also view this as the rest of my life instead of just a diet.  Giving up late night snacks helps too.  

Next big change for me is exercise.  We just bought the P90X program and it came yesterday.  DH has been reading all the books so the plan is for all 5 of us to start the one hour work outs tonight.  That means I will go from virtually zero planned exercise to 1 hours six days per week 

While I just maintained this week I have noticed that I went down a size in my pants.  I've also have dozens of people comment on how good I look so something must be working.

I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.


----------



## MelanieC

This week was great.  I lost a total of 4.2 pounds.  I gained 1. 8 last week, so that is a loss of the 1.8 I gained last week and another 2.4!!  Woo hoo!  I've lost a little over 6 pounds since the beginning of January.  Glad the scale is moving in the right direction and I really need to keep focused so it continues and doesn't go back up as it usually does.  I am just trying to take it one day at a time!



Today's QOTD:

What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)? 


The main one I've been trying to work on right now, is just making sure I journal my calories on Sparkpeople.  That one thing is what is working at the moment.  I did start exercising at the beginning of the challenge but have fallen off a little due to starting Physical Therapy on my shoulder and just having a few things take up a lot of my time.  I know I want to work on getting up and exercising, even if it's 20 minutes in the morning.


----------



## beansf

pjlla said:


> I feel like exercise is FINALLY a regular habit for me.



Me too! It is great, because when I need to take off the pounds, I only have to battle on one front: food. I have been getting up a few minutes before 4 to exercise before work for over a year, but I recently moved my workout to when I come home from work. I realized that the time between arriving home and dinner time is a dangerous time for me. I have a tendency to want to snack because I am so hungry and the only way to keep myself out of the kitchen is to be on the elliptical trainer. Also, I am now getting about an hour more sleep in per night, which feels great. I am no longer falling asleep on the train on my way to work. 


mikamah said:


> Never thought I turn into a guinea pig person, but I think I have.


I haven't been able to watch G-Force yet, but I will, eventually. I had a guinea pig when I was a kid. He was an albino. Unfortunately, he bit my mom and she made me put his cage outside and someone broke the padlock and stole him.



wezee said:


> I also found that 1 tootsie roll pop is only 1pt. on WW, and really helps cure a sweet craving....plus it lasts a long, long time.



I agree! I love Tootsie Roll Pops. I have them on hand at home all the time. It is one of my favorite desserts and I love the long-lasting component. Chocolate is my favorite.



PeterPan09 said:


> Taking ONE slice out of the pizza, then freezing the rest in one slice packs so I'm not tempted to eat more.



Hey, that is a great idea!


I had a really good week this week.  I feel sort of like the red team on BL (but not on purpose), because I dropped a lot this week due in part to my slip up last week where I put on a few. No gameplay here though, sometimes I just lose control over my eating a bit. Anyhow, it feels great to have a good number to report this week instead of the shameful one I had last week.


----------



## beansf

my3princes said:


> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.



Ideal? Hmmm...well I suppose a 4 or 6 would LOOK ideal (by Hollywood standards?), but there isn't much leeway for me and it is pretty difficult for me to maintain. When I can fit a 6 in a few things and an 8 in others, I am plenty comfortable in my skin. I consider that to be an 8. Am I perfect, flawless, a supermodel? NO. But I feel good about myself and that is really what I want.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Changes? Drinking a lot more water. Down to 1 soda a day, don't drink coffee, need my caffeine! Cut down on portion sizes. Not eating out as much. Paying close attention to calories. Cokking with healthier ingredients and not depriving myself when I feel the need to splurge.

Down .4 this week. Couldn't get my full workouts in this morning. Did 3 of the 5 I usually do. A loss is a loss and better than a gain! I'm down to my last 10-13 lbs I would like to lose. I know those will be the hardest. I will work really next week!

I want to take this time to thank everyone for sharing in their weight loss journey with us. I make special time each day to come on and read and browse and have learned so much from all of you! I feel like I know some of you and have only met mikamah! I hope I get to meet more of you at Disney in December and really want to meet pjlla at Pheasant Lane some day for a brisk walk!

Came home from work as I had no clients and I just couldn't warm up. Did some marketing materials and will do some more while I'm home. I still need to do my EA Sports Active workout in awhile! Had a lean cuisine for lunch and am enjoying a large cup of hot tea!


----------



## 50sjayne

wezee said:


> My favorite tootsie roll pop flavor, to cure a  craving has got to be the chocolate ones.  But I am partial to the new wild black berry ones also.


I dumpster dove a large box of tootsie pops years ago off our college campus (move out time===hippie xmas) and really got to like them as a good curb for sweet cravings. It's funny, since I'm off the pill I don't really crave sweets like I used to. 



Cinderella Girl said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good morning. I have to tell you all, that I have enjoyed being the coach! I do think it is funny though, that the week I am coach, had to be my most chaotic week at work!
> 
> So, I will post the QOTD and then come back and answer.
> 
> Thur-QOTD
> 
> If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?
> .
> Check back later!
> Molly



I think I'd bring back the gondola ride except do it in an Up style--with multicolor balloons. There could be the Up house for people with disabilities and or maybe even a Muntz blimp.

I'm down 2 pounds from last week. Now I'm only 2 pounds from goal weight. As far as size goes--well, I'm a size 12 now in pants and a medium shirt. I'm 5"2, 137 and I'm fine with that. 12 seems big to me but I've always carried my weight on my hips and thighs. SorryI haven't been on much- my back's been giving me some trouble again and this is such a busy thread--looks like I've missed some good coaching and quotd's. I've been reading Jillians book though
so that's been helping me a lot. Didnt' catch Biggest loser this week because I had a steward meeting and I wanted to see a movie after at the $1 theater that's out in that area so decided I'd catch up with it on the weekend. I did see Migdalia get voted off when I got home though-- was glad about that. 

Have a full on crush on Jeff Bridges at the moment--all it took was an appearance on Letterman and his acceptance speech at the Golden Globes lol. I really hope he wins the Oscar this year--looks like he will. If he does I may forgive the Academy for Mickey Rourke last year....alas Avatar will probably win best picture so there goes my respect yet again. Going to give Avatar another chance today--this time with 3-d. It has to be what the big deal is about because it's really got nothing else...I will suffer silently with my fingernails digging into the arm rests at every alien mohawk and plot hole while hopefully 'swept away' by the 3-d. 
I would almost kill someone to see Bridges movie Crazy Heart right now-- but out here in the boonies  we got 'nuthin. The stars have aligned for me though-- someone at the steward meeting I went to gave me his cd (it's good-- kind of bar bandish, makes me very happy) to borrow, Big Lebowski was on tv last night, Fearless is on on demand, and men who stare at goats is at the cheap theater...We also watched Starman (my husband is regretting his charity) and we have Kpax, Tron and The last Picture Show and it's sequel. 
Hey-- did everyone know The sequel to Tron is coming out this year? Hopefully it'll do well and they do this:
*With Tron 2.0 coming out in 2010. Rumor is that WDI/Burbank is considering a new attraction in Tomorrowland. Using the Innoventions building, gutting it completly, and using the Peoplemover Track, and turing it into a ride for Tron. Also the timeline would be starting construction after DCA is finished.*


----------



## my3princes

So if I'm shivering enough to NEED a cup of fat free hot chocolate, have I already burned those calories?


----------



## lmhall2000

Let me first warn you (all southern ladies have this habit of making excuses for why their house is so messy or their hair is a mess) that I just woke up and put the clothes on for my monthly picture...it's my goal to be at 150 by the end of this year so here's the first pics....

December 2009-January 2010











Haven't seen them side by side so hope there's some change!! 

Started out at 265.8-now 243.2

Less than 100 pounds to go!!! 

Sounds daunting doesn't it...but it came on in a year, it can come off in a year!! 

Losing the right way....exercising 45-90 minutes a day and keeping calories under 2000, on good days under 1500! 

Tara


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> So if I'm shivering enough to NEED a cup of fat free hot chocolate, have I already burned those calories?



I say yes! I'm shivering here in MA too! I had hot tea!


----------



## sahbushka

MelanieC said:


> This week was great.  I lost a total of 4.2 pounds.  I gained 1. 8 last week, so that is a loss of the 1.8 I gained last week and another 2.4!!  Woo hoo!  I've lost a little over 6 pounds since the beginning of January.  Glad the scale is moving in the right direction and I really need to keep focused so it continues and doesn't go back up as it usually does.  I am just trying to take it one day at a time!
> 
> 
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?
> 
> 
> The main one I've been trying to work on right now, is just making sure I journal my calories on Sparkpeople.  That one thing is what is working at the moment.  I did start exercising at the beginning of the challenge but have fallen off a little due to starting Physical Therapy on my shoulder and just having a few things take up a lot of my time.  I know I want to work on getting up and exercising, even if it's 20 minutes in the morning.



I so hear you.  I lost 4 lbs this week (I had gained .6 last week) and I am only down 5.4 since the start of the year...I had planned to be down 8.  Oh well, I am doing well right now and hoping for another good loss next week!
As far as changes to my daily life...we plan meals, eat more as a family, stock up on veggies and fruit and less on pre packaged meals and I pack my gym bag each night before bed and take it to work with me so I have no excuse not to go to the gym.

Have a good one all and lets make this a great week!

SarahMay


----------



## heatherlynn444

lmhall2000 said:


> Let me first warn you (all southern ladies have this habit of making excuses for why their house is so messy or their hair is a mess) that I just woke up and put the clothes on for my monthly picture...it's my goal to be at 150 by the end of this year so here's the first pics....
> 
> December 2009-January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen them side by side so hope there's some change!!
> 
> Started out at 265.8-now 243.2
> 
> Less than 100 pounds to go!!!
> 
> Sounds daunting doesn't it...but it came on in a year, it can come off in a year!!
> 
> Losing the right way....exercising 45-90 minutes a day and keeping calories under 2000, on good days under 1500!
> 
> Tara



I can see a difference, great job!!! I love being able to see results. It makes you keep going. keep up the good work!


----------



## my3princes

lmhall2000 said:


> Let me first warn you (all southern ladies have this habit of making excuses for why their house is so messy or their hair is a mess) that I just woke up and put the clothes on for my monthly picture...it's my goal to be at 150 by the end of this year so here's the first pics....
> 
> December 2009-January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen them side by side so hope there's some change!!
> 
> Started out at 265.8-now 243.2
> 
> Less than 100 pounds to go!!!
> 
> Sounds daunting doesn't it...but it came on in a year, it can come off in a year!!
> 
> Losing the right way....exercising 45-90 minutes a day and keeping calories under 2000, on good days under 1500!
> 
> Tara



I can definitely see a difference.  You go girl


----------



## jennz

my3princes said:


> So if I'm shivering enough to NEED a cup of fat free hot chocolate, have I already burned those calories?







lmhall2000 said:


> Let me first warn you (all southern ladies have this habit of making excuses for why their house is so messy or their hair is a mess) that I just woke up and put the clothes on for my monthly picture...it's my goal to be at 150 by the end of this year so here's the first pics....
> 
> December 2009-January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen them side by side so hope there's some change!!
> 
> Started out at 265.8-now 243.2
> 
> Less than 100 pounds to go!!!
> 
> Sounds daunting doesn't it...but it came on in a year, it can come off in a year!!
> 
> Losing the right way....exercising 45-90 minutes a day and keeping calories under 2000, on good days under 1500!
> 
> Tara



Girl look at you!!!!  I can definitely see a difference!  I'm so glad you posted this...I feel like 20 pound...nothing!  I'll still have 60 or 70 to go when I get there but looking at your pictures - 20 pounds is definitely SOMETHING!! It's a lot!!  You've got to be psyched!


----------



## jennz

my3princes said:


> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.



Well I can definitely say that it depends!    That's a hard question to answer, and we all get hung up on sizes.  Where do you feel good?  Back 20 years ago when I lost 50 pounds or so I thought I wanted to be a 10 - that would be sooo skinny!  lol  I ended up in an 8 and looked healthy - yes I still had my child bearing hips and always will, but 8 was good for me.  (Now that's probably the size of one of my legs!  But not for much longer...)  I am 5'7" and weighed around 140 at that size.  Hope that helps!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Friday All*
It's so cold here but Sunny. Suppose to be the largest full Moon of 2010 tonight. Will need to really bundle up to go outside to see it tonight.

Well looks like I'm back on track Finally  down 4 lbs today 
total of 6 lbs loss in Jan. would of liked to have lost 8 but so grateful to still be here and back on track. 




pjlla said:


> Good morning all!  I am your COACH for this week of the BL Spring Challenge!
> 
> Most of you know me, but for those of you who don't here is a brief bio....
> 
> My name is Pamela and I live in NH with my kids (DD 14 1/2 and DS just turned 12), and my DH of almost 18 years.  I have had an ongoing struggle with my weight most of my adult life.  I hit my all-time adult high non-pregnant weight of 219 in January 2003 (I may have been higher at some point, but I avoided scales whenever possible).  I lost 40-ish pounds in 2003 and maintained 20 of that loss until January 2008, when I got back on a SERIOUS track with Weight Watchers AGAIN.  Since January 2008 I have lost about 65 pounds.
> 
> Right now I am struggling to take off the last of the weight I gained over the most recent holiday season and FINALLY get to my goal.  I was just 5.4 lb away from my goal on Christmas Eve, but of course, the holiday eating got the better of me and now I need to lose a little over 2 lb to get back where I was on 12/24.  Then onward and downward to my GOAL!!
> 
> I feel like exercise is FINALLY a regular habit for me.  I don't always love it, but I still do it.  I try to run at least 5K on M-W-F (this is a fairly new thing), and do  a combination of cardio and strength on T-Th-Sat.  I use a combination of things.... WATP DVDs, BL DVDs, treadmill, and trips to the YMCA.
> 
> Anyhow.... I just wanted to let you know.... no matter WHERE you are along the path of your weight-loss/healthy lifestyle journey, chances are I have been there!
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?
> 
> For myself.... I try to be sure that I have fresh fruit and veggies on hand all the time.  It really is ESSENTIAL for my eating plan.  I also make sure that there is time for exercise, even if other things have to be given up (like sleep, housework, scrapbooking).  My exercise time has become  TOP priority in my daily schedule.  If necessary, I will get up at 5 am, even on the weekends, to be sure I fit at least 30 minutes of exercise into my day.
> 
> Talk to you all later...............P



Thanks so much Pamela for sharing your story and I'm  happy that you'll be coaching this week. I have learned so much from all the support that you have already given me and others. I know that this will be a great week.



wezee said:


> PS.... I tend to be a dipper, even with my veggies, and I have found that low fat hummus works great. My store also has a fat free lentil dip that's pretty yummy. I also found that 1 tootsie roll pop is only 1pt. on WW, and really helps cure a sweet craving....plus it lasts a long, long time.



Great Snack Tips wezee I haven't had a tootise pop in years. I'm a big hummus fan too.



tigger813 said:


> I want to take this time to thank everyone for sharing in their weight loss journey with us. I make special time each day to come on and read and browse and have learned so much from all of you! I feel like I know some of you and have only met mikamah! I hope I get to meet more of you at Disney in December and really want to meet pjlla at Pheasant Lane some day for a brisk walk!
> am enjoying a large cup of hot tea!



So well put tigger!! I feel the same. Why does Pheasant Lane sound familiar
is that a Mall in Newington? heading up for a cup of tea too!



50sjayne said:


> I think I'd bring back the gondola ride except do it in an Up style--with multicolor balloons. There could be the Up house for people with disabilities and or maybe even a Muntz blimp.


that's a great idea I would Love it I  missed the gondola ride too and what a great way to rehab it you should submit it to Disney??


Way to go *Imhall2000* 

Today's QOTD:
What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)? 

I cleaned out the Fridge and Cupboards replaced with healthy foods.
Now I need to be consistent with an exercise plan

Have a Great Weekend All


----------



## lisah0711

lmhall2000 said:


> Let me first warn you (all southern ladies have this habit of making excuses for why their house is so messy or their hair is a mess) that I just woke up and put the clothes on for my monthly picture...it's my goal to be at 150 by the end of this year so here's the first pics....
> 
> December 2009-January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen them side by side so hope there's some change!!
> 
> Started out at 265.8-now 243.2
> 
> Less than 100 pounds to go!!!
> 
> Sounds daunting doesn't it...but it came on in a year, it can come off in a year!!
> 
> Losing the right way....exercising 45-90 minutes a day and keeping calories under 2000, on good days under 1500!
> 
> Tara



Wow, Tara!  Way to go!  I can definitely see a difference in your pictures.    150 is my goal for the end of the year, too, so I hope that we both make it.  Also, now that you have less than 100 pounds to go it means that you are no longer eligible for The Biggest Loser -- I was pretty happy when I figured that out!    Keep up the good work!



sahbushka said:


> I so hear you.  I lost 4 lbs this week (I had gained .6 last week) and I am only down 5.4 since the start of the year...I had planned to be down 8.  Oh well, I am doing well right now and hoping for another good loss next week!
> As far as changes to my daily life...we plan meals, eat more as a family, stock up on veggies and fruit and less on pre packaged meals and I pack my gym bag each night before bed and take it to work with me so I have no excuse not to go to the gym.
> 
> Have a good one all and lets make this a great week!
> 
> SarahMay



Check out that snazzy new 75 pound clippie!    It looks great on you!

Go, tea pot, go!


----------



## LegoMom3

*Imhall2000* - AWESOME!!  YES there is a difference!  Good for you!

.


----------



## lovedvc

> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.



You have to go with what makes you happy.  Everybody's shape and size are completely different.  I never seem to be happy at any size, I'm always thinking I should be smaller.  Right now I'm 155lbs at 5'4 and wearing a size 6 jeans.  I used to be 144 and wore size 4 jeans and I still thought that was too big.  I will always have that mom pouch, I had 2 boys and they were both c-sections.  I decided since the pouch will always be there I might as well tattoo it, so last year I had a butterfly and my boys names tattooed on my hip.  I just think we are too hard on ourselves sometimes with should be happy with who we are.  There is so much emphasis on changing what was given to us.  I would love to not beat myself up anymore, but I know I always will. This is something I really need to work on.

This week I lost 2.6 lbs for a total of 11.4.  I realized that water is the key to my metabolism.


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> How are you feeling today?  And why exactly does your dh want to join a gym?  You're doing great AND having fun at home!



I woke up feeling fine this morning. I think it was just a cold weather sore throat. LOL 

My hubby was trying to get me to a gym to give me time alone. He wasn't being mean like, "you're so big, you need to  go to a gym." He was trying to be sweet by telling me that the gym would get me out of the house and time away from the kids. What he doesn't understand is that I DON'T want to leave my house. *I don't like to drive.* I am not going to get all my winter gear on to get into the car, drive to the gym, take my winter gear off, work out in a stagnant germy room, get all my winter clothes back on, go back out into the cold to come home to take off my winter clothes again. LOL Instead, I walk into my room, grab my sports bra and shorts, walk back into the living room and work out. So much easier. 

I get so frustrated when he gives me advice on how to lose weight when he needs to get on the program too. Grrrrr. He's lucky he is cute. 



denise said:


> Don't know if this is a repeat but...
> Just saw that Costco.com has the *bodybug* for $179.99 with a 12 month subscription. It ends this Sunday....
> Better then 24 hour's price of $199, with just a 6 month subscription....which also ends on Sunday.....



I was on the Costco site last night hinting to the hubby that this might be a good Anniversary/Valentines day gift. 



jennz said:


> I'm at exactly 10.8 loss since 12/26!    21.8 pounds - that is awesome!!!



YOU ROCK, JEN!!!  



my3princes said:


> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.



I don't think I have an ideal clothing size. I saved all my size 5 Guess jeans from the 80's... but after 4 kids and 20+ years, I can't imagine I will ever wear those bad boys again. I think my ideal clothing size is the size that I can buy in ANY store in America. No more specialty stores with the words "woman" and/or "plus" hanging from the ceiling. 



lmhall2000 said:


> Let me first warn you (all southern ladies have this habit of making excuses for why their house is so messy or their hair is a mess) that I just woke up and put the clothes on for my monthly picture...it's my goal to be at 150 by the end of this year so here's the first pics....
> 
> December 2009-January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen them side by side so hope there's some change!!
> 
> Started out at 265.8-now 243.2
> 
> Less than 100 pounds to go!!!
> 
> Sounds daunting doesn't it...but it came on in a year, it can come off in a year!!
> 
> Losing the right way....exercising 45-90 minutes a day and keeping calories under 2000, on good days under 1500!
> 
> Tara



Tara, I think you look fantastic!!!!!  I totally notice a change!  Great job!


----------



## jbm02

chskover said:


> I lost 8 lbs this week!


WOW!!!  Congratulations!!!



my3princes said:


> Friday's QOTD:  [/COLOR]:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.
> 
> 
> You have to go with what makes you happy.  Everybody's shape and size are completely different.  I never seem to be happy at any size, I'm always thinking I should be smaller.  Right now I'm 155lbs at 5'4 and wearing a size 6 jeans.  I used to be 144 and wore size 4 jeans and I still thought that was too big.  I will always have that mom pouch, I had 2 boys and they were both c-sections.  I decided since the pouch will always be there I might as well tattoo it, so last year I had a butterfly and my boys names tattooed on my hip.  I just think we are too hard on ourselves sometimes with should be happy with who we are.  There is so much emphasis on changing what was given to us.  I would love to not beat myself up anymore, but I know I always will. This is something I really need to work on.
> 
> This week I lost 2.6 lbs for a total of 11.4.  I realized that water is the key to my metabolism.



I think this illustrates the difference in our body types - and how much height affects us.  I'm 5'2, weigh 152 and wear a size 12.  I'd love to get down to a size 8 but am willing to take it slow.  My "dream" weight is 130.  I haven't seen that since college!  But if I get down to a strong 8 and i'm happy with it, I may re-evaluate my goals.  But I'm not there yet....

Tara,
you can definite;y see the difference!  Now I'm thinking of taking some before and after pics too...!!



tigger813 said:


> I say yes! I'm shivering here in MA too! I had hot tea!





tea pot said:


> *Happy Friday All*
> It's so cold here
> Today's QOTD:
> What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?



Negative 10 with the wind chill here too!  Brrrrrr!!!!!!

My biggest change is making time for exercising.  I get to the gym M, W, Th and Fri when it opens at 5AM and stay til 6AM.  I wish I didn't have to go that early but I need to be home by 6:15AM to make 3 lunches and get DH and kids off to school on time (DH is a teacher).  Then I'm out the door by 0730 and at work by 0800.  Im also trying to plan meals more and make sure that the dinner is a healthy one.  That's a work in progress however....

As for me, I'm down 1 pound this week!!  While it might not seem like a lot in light of some of the great numbers others achieved this week, I'm very happy.  I was stalled for the last 2 weeks (and put on 1.5 pounds over the week - managed to lose that plus one more!)  so now i'm back to moving in the right direction.  I'd hoped to be out of the 150s by January but there's still time...

Stay warm everyone!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

I had a decent weight loss this morning...  1.7 pounds for the week. Since Christmas day I am down 15.9 pounds. 

*Today's QOTD:

What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)? *

I've changed so much. No more carbonated drinks, no fried foods, no sugar. We used to eat out several times a week, now we only eat out one day a week... on Saturday's. Every single piece of food that goes into my mouth gets written in my journal. I work out for at least an hour every day. We used to do homeschool every morning at 9, but now we have afternoon homeschool so I can get my daily workout in.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

Down 2.8 pounds today. 



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?


For me, it is this sense of determination that I've never had before. I wanted to lose weight for my wedding, but I did give myself room to excuse myself out of it, which I did many times. Even though I wasn't always consistent, I did lose about 4 sizes. I kept it off for a year - year and a half, but have put maybe 15 - 20 pounds back on? I'm not positive since I didn't have a good scale when I lost weight before, but it's enough to where the smallest of the pants I bought do not fit and most of the pants are tight. In December I had the realization that I have two choices - I could give up and get bigger clothes or I can get back on the ball and get back to where I was (which I was happy with) and maybe even lose more from there. It took me until the middle of January to get the logistics together (getting a machine to work out with), but ever since that point, I've just been so determined and committed to this. I won't let myself go to bed for the night if I haven't done at least 30 minutes on the elliptical. I love this strength and determination and hope that by the beginning of March (Princess 5K/WDW trip) that I'm back to where I was when I got married.



my3princes said:


> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.


I tend to think my ideal size is a 10 or 12, possibly an 8. I am big boned and have huge hips and a pretty large chest, which I think will limit just how small I can get. Even at my weight now, I can easily feel my hip bones and carry very little weight there - how wide they are is due to my bones (and I haven't even had a baby yet!). I was a 14, sometimes 16 when I got married and felt pretty confident in my body. I will be happy just to get back to that and look forward to maybe getting even smaller than that. Right now I'm about a 16.



lmhall2000 said:


> Let me first warn you (all southern ladies have this habit of making excuses for why their house is so messy or their hair is a mess) that I just woke up and put the clothes on for my monthly picture...it's my goal to be at 150 by the end of this year so here's the first pics....


I can see a difference! Compare how the shirt lays on you - it's a lot smoother now.


----------



## lmhall2000

lovedvc said:


> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.




I think the sizes have changed a lot in the past 10-20 years, I wore size 5 in college, that would be a 0 in today's sizes!!  So, I try not to focus on the size but the condition I'm in...if I'm working out and have a strong body, a heavier weight would put me in the same clothes than if I just focused on the scale.  As a rule, I say 100 pounds if you're 5' tall, add 5 pounds for every inch over that....then go 5 pounds over if you're big boned and 5 pounds under if you're small boned...

So for me at 5'8...I want to weigh 145...I'm not big boned but that's where I am comfortably healthy...when I was 130, I looked way too thin and gaunt...

I just want to have a healthy BMI!  

Tara


----------



## jennz

lovedvc said:


> You have to go with what makes you happy.  Everybody's shape and size are completely different.  I never seem to be happy at any size, I'm always thinking I should be smaller.  Right now I'm 155lbs at 5'4 and wearing a size 6 jeans.  I used to be 144 and wore size 4 jeans and I still thought that was too big.  I will always have that mom pouch, I had 2 boys and they were both c-sections.  I decided since the pouch will always be there I might as well tattoo it, so last year I had a butterfly and my boys names tattooed on my hip.  I just think we are too hard on ourselves sometimes with should be happy with who we are.  There is so much emphasis on changing what was given to us.  I would love to not beat myself up anymore, but I know I always will. This is something I really need to work on.
> 
> This week I lost 2.6 lbs for a total of 11.4.  I realized that water is the key to my metabolism.



Well said!  Love that you "decorated" you mom pouch! 



maiziezoe said:


> I woke up feeling fine this morning. I think it was just a cold weather sore throat. LOL
> 
> My hubby was trying to get me to a gym to give me time alone. He wasn't being mean like, "you're so big, you need to  go to a gym." He was trying to be sweet by telling me that the gym would get me out of the house and time away from the kids. What he doesn't understand is that I DON'T want to leave my house. *I don't like to drive.* I am not going to get all my winter gear on to get into the car, drive to the gym, take my winter gear off, work out in a stagnant germy room, get all my winter clothes back on, go back out into the cold to come home to take off my winter clothes again. LOL Instead, I walk into my room, grab my sports bra and shorts, walk back into the living room and work out. So much easier.
> 
> I get so frustrated when he gives me advice on how to lose weight when he needs to get on the program too. Grrrrr. He's lucky he is cute.
> 
> I was on the Costco site last night hinting to the hubby that this might be a good Anniversary/Valentines day gift.
> 
> YOU ROCK, JEN!!!
> 
> I don't think I have an ideal clothing size. I saved all my size 5 Guess jeans from the 80's... but after 4 kids and 20+ years, I can't imagine I will ever wear those bad boys again. I think my ideal clothing size is the size that I can buy in ANY store in America. No more specialty stores with the words "woman" and/or "plus" hanging from the ceiling.
> 
> Tara, I think you look fantastic!!!!!  I totally notice a change!  Great job!



Glad you're feeling better today!!!

That Costco deal on the bugg is where DH got mine, and it's nice to have the one year subscription.  After that it's $14.95/month - not something I want to pay but since I'm pretty much addicted to it now I can't imagine giving it up!

Size 5 - I remember those days...back when my hair was bigger than my rear.



jbm02 said:


> Negative 10 with the wind chill here too!  Brrrrrr!!!!!!
> 
> My biggest change is making time for exercising.  I get to the gym M, W, Th and Fri when it opens at 5AM and stay til 6AM.  I wish I didn't have to go that early but I need to be home by 6:15AM to make 3 lunches and get DH and kids off to school on time (DH is a teacher).  Then I'm out the door by 0730 and at work by 0800.  Im also trying to plan meals more and make sure that the dinner is a healthy one.  That's a work in progress however....
> 
> As for me, I'm down 1 pound this week!!  While it might not seem like a lot in light of some of the great numbers others achieved this week, I'm very happy.  I was stalled for the last 2 weeks (and put on 1.5 pounds over the week - managed to lose that plus one more!)  so now i'm back to moving in the right direction.  I'd hoped to be out of the 150s by January but there's still time...
> 
> Stay warm everyone!!!



A pound is a pound right?  That's great! 4 sticks of butter, nasty cellulitely fat gone!  And congrats to you for getting up and LEAVING THE HOUSE to work out so early!  That is way more than I could (or is it would?) do - great job!



maiziezoe said:


> I had a decent weight loss this morning...  1.7 pounds for the week. Since Christmas day I am down 15.9 pounds.
> 
> *Today's QOTD:
> 
> What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)? *
> 
> I've changed so much. No more carbonated drinks, no fried foods, no sugar. We used to eat out several times a week, now we only eat out one day a week... on Saturday's. Every single piece of food that goes into my mouth gets written in my journal. I work out for at least an hour every day. We used to do homeschool every morning at 9, but now we have afternoon homeschool so I can get my daily workout in.



Great loss!!  I have to ask...what the heck do you eat?  No diet coke, no m&ms, no skinny cows...do you mean just added sugar or do you check bread labels and everything for sugar?

I'm off to the treadmill...day 2 of feeling good!


----------



## ohMom

lovedvc said:


> .....  Right now I'm 155lbs at 5'4 and wearing a size 6 jeans.  I used to be 144 and wore size 4 jeans and I still thought that was too big.  I will always have that mom pouch, I had 2 boys and they were both c-sections.  I decided since the pouch will always be there I might as well tattoo it, so last year I had a butterfly and my boys names tattooed on my hip.  I just think we are too hard on ourselves sometimes with should be happy with who we are.  There is so much emphasis on changing what was given to us.  I would love to not beat myself up anymore, but I know I always will. This is something I really need to work on....



i try not to wrap my head up in sizing, but i'll admit i do beat myself up too.  i say that i just want my clothes to slip on comfortably, everyday....but the truth is I remember being comfortable in size 8 so i refused to buy bigger. so inevitably i just stretched my 8s out to fit my weight gain.  i have a stack of fitted t-shirts that i'm determined to wear this summer, size small, and i don't want them to show every bump and curve and be tight across my back/shoulders.  that's kinda hard to say....

but i quoted this one b/c it struck me in how differently shaped we can be beyond the numbers.  I'm 5'4" and weighed 146 today in size 8.  my goal is to fluctuate in high 130s lower 140s which makes my 8s comfortable, there is no way i could EVER wear a size 4, i seriously would need to be like 120.  at 135 I can wear generous 6's.  i'll trade ya stats  

we are showing some great losses this week!

i have recently been introduced to the whole Susan Boyle story, and watched her sing on youtube a clip from Oprah, the song "I was Born to Be"  what an awesome song....the words can be applied to different aspects of life, but certainly may apply to some of us here in our quest to accept our bodies and be happy...instead of always wanting different.  and believe me i say that truly non-judgmental....I am one of the worse at this...

and Tara you look great!  i can see difference, especially in  your face....


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Glad you're feeling better today!!!
> 
> That Costco deal on the bugg is where DH got mine, and it's nice to have the one year subscription.  After that it's $14.95/month - not something I want to pay but since I'm pretty much addicted to it now I can't imagine giving it up!
> 
> Size 5 - I remember those days...back when my hair was bigger than my rear.
> 
> 
> 
> Great loss!!  I have to ask...what the heck do you eat?  No diet coke, no m&ms, no skinny cows...do you mean just added sugar or do you check bread labels and everything for sugar?
> 
> I'm off to the treadmill...day 2 of feeling good!



I am thisclose to getting the body bugg!!  *Thisclose!!!*

I LOL'd when I read "I remember those days...back when my hair was bigger than my rear."   So funny!!!  I love it!

I do have a skinny cow every once in a while. No pop/soda/etc. I've never been a diet pop/soda/etc drinker because I am allergic to aspartame. I don't eat M&M's or any candy. I've never been a big candy eater. We still have Halloween candy in the house. 

I used to add 4 HEAPING tablespoons of sugar to my coffee in the morning (x's three cups) and 3 heaping tablespoons of sugar in my tea every night and several times a week I would have a sweet tea from McDonalds. I gave up all that extra added sugar. I commented to my hubby this morning that I haven't refilled the sugar Tupperware container in over 4 weeks.... I used to do it every week.


----------



## jenanderson

My day was so crazy here and now I feel pages behind.  I will just say congrats to everyone for a successful week!  I am just amazed with all I read here.  Sometimes it is the weight loss, sometimes it is all the healthy eating and sometimes it is the exercise - whatever it is...it is always inspiring me!  

I had a good weigh in today and was down 2.5 pounds this week.  I have been exercising all the time and eating right so it felt good.  

Tonight is going to be a different story - I am on the way to a dinner function for work and hope what I ordered is not horrible in points.  I am also a bit worried because I have been hungry today.  I know there will be a "happy hour" and I am hoping to find something healthy to tide me over.  I am going to grab a small bag of carrots to eat on the way.  It is not going to help that the dinner is being served at 7:45 PM!!  I have been trying not to eat past 7:00 so this is not good.
*
Today's QOTD:What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)? *
First, I tell everyone what I am doing (I am dieting and training to run a half marathon).  I have found that if I let people know and they see I am serious, they are supportive and do not try to tempt me with things I should not do or eat.  Second, I have put exercising on the calendar.  If I don't have it on the calendar, it is likely to get skipped because life is a bit crazy in my house.  We have a online family calendar so everyone knows when it is time to exercise.  There are many more little things like shopping better, eating at home, not snacking at night, etc but the top two really help me out.

Happy Friday night!  I am off to the dinner for work!
Jen


----------



## lisaviolet

lmhall2000 said:


> Let me first warn you (all southern ladies have this habit of making excuses for why their house is so messy or their hair is a mess) that I just woke up and put the clothes on for my monthly picture...it's my goal to be at 150 by the end of this year so here's the first pics....
> 
> December 2009-January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen them side by side so hope there's some change!!
> 
> Started out at 265.8-now 243.2
> 
> Less than 100 pounds to go!!!
> 
> Sounds daunting doesn't it...but it came on in a year, it can come off in a year!!
> 
> Losing the right way....exercising 45-90 minutes a day and keeping calories under 2000, on good days under 1500!
> 
> Tara



Tara - that's amazing!  Absolutely amazing.  You can so tell the difference.  And nice to see that you won the leg lottery.    AKA great slim legs.  Me - my parents both in their seventies - both model like legs. Amazing legs.  And neither work out.   So what do I have science majors - a 99% chance at great legs!    I have tree trunks.    I lost the genetic lottery.  

But when I'm struggling in a workout I actually say, "you should be pleased you have legs - MOVE THEM!".


----------



## MaryAz

Down 1lb, 6lb total since we started. Hubby is down 10lb-YAY. As for sizes I am 5'6 and even at my WW goal of 143 I was still a 10. Hoping to get to 145 and fit back into my 10's, in 12s now.
Congrats to all of us!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Today's QOTD:

What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?  

I eat breakfast as often as I can. It seems to set the way the day will go. I'm trying to go to bed earlier too. I usually stay up til 2 or 3 in the morning and had to be up for 7 but I've been slowly tacking back my time, I'm now at 12:30 and it's made a huge difference! I will always be a night person but with 4 kids in school, I've had to put that on hold. 
I also dropped my Starbucks to one day a week and switch to a Non -Fat Caramel Macchiato instead of whole milk. 
I'm also trying to reduce my fast food intake, tough to do when I'm out and about shopping and what not but I'm working on it. 
I have discovered that I have to get my work out done early or it doesn't get done at all. 



my3princes said:


> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.



Well my "perfect" size when I get married was an 8, after 4 kids I'd be happy with a 10. 

I lost 2 pounds this week and I'm out of the 200's!!!!!


----------



## redlight

> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?



I've changed the way I approach my meal routine. I now make sure I eat something with protein and some fats relatively early in the day, and I try to limit the amount of food, especially sweets, I eat at night. I also make time for exercise. With the cold and snow, that exercise has been mostly on my exercise bike.

I'm 5'5.5". When I started at 177, I was mainly in 12s (and I buy jeans that are for a wide hips/butt). I'm now mainly wearing 8s, but they are still a little tight. I don't think I will go down a full size, but I expect my jeans to be looser.


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> I am thisclose to getting the body bugg!!  *Thisclose!!!*
> 
> I LOL'd when I read "I remember those days...back when my hair was bigger than my rear."   So funny!!!  I love it!
> 
> I do have a skinny cow every once in a while. No pop/soda/etc. I've never been a diet pop/soda/etc drinker because I am allergic to aspartame. I don't eat M&M's or any candy. I've never been a big candy eater. We still have Halloween candy in the house.
> 
> I used to add 4 HEAPING tablespoons of sugar to my coffee in the morning (x's three cups) and 3 heaping tablespoons of sugar in my tea every night and several times a week I would have a sweet tea from McDonalds. I gave up all that extra added sugar. I commented to my hubby this morning that I haven't refilled the sugar Tupperware container in over 4 weeks.... I used to do it every week.



No aspartame is a good thing, I think.  That is a LOT of sugar you gave up!  Kudos to you!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?
> 
> I eat breakfast as often as I can. It seems to set the way the day will go. I'm trying to go to bed earlier too. I usually stay up til 2 or 3 in the morning and had to be up for 7 but I've been slowly tacking back my time, I'm now at 12:30 and it's made a huge difference! I will always be a night person but with 4 kids in school, I've had to put that on hold.
> I also dropped my Starbucks to one day a week and switch to a Non -Fat Caramel Macchiato instead of whole milk.
> I'm also trying to reduce my fast food intake, tough to do when I'm out and about shopping and what not but I'm working on it.
> I have discovered that I have to get my work out done early or it doesn't get done at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my "perfect" size when I get married was an 8, after 4 kids I'd be happy with a 10.
> 
> I lost 2 pounds this week and I'm out of the 200's!!!!!



Woo hoo - "one"derland!!!  I will meet you there soon!


----------



## NCRedding

Lost some but not all of my vacation gain: down 1.5 for this week.

QOTD: Changes I've made.  I'm limiting my eating out for lunch to 2 days per week.  I brought soup at hand to work to store for when I am hungry.  I am eating a healthy breakfast each day.


----------



## redlight

Forgot to mention that I'm down a pound this week.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Happy FRIDAY!
Thanks CinderellaGirl for coaching last week!
Thanks pjlla for coaching this week! 

I went into work 2 hours early today so I'll be weighing in tomorrow instead.  Fought off a cold this week, so only got 2 days of exercising in, but did okay with the eating, so hopefully it'll be a maintain or a small loss.



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?



Keeping simple healthy foods available so McDonalds type meals don't make it to the house as often.



my3princes said:


> Friday
> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.



I don't really know, I'm 5'7" and I think I'll be happy to be a 10.  I too have the Mommy pouch, c-sections are bad for that, but I know I can get the pouch smaller than it is now

*lmhall2000 - thanks for sharing the pictures!  There is definitely a difference*


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe empty your pm box!


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> maiziezoe empty your pm box!



LOL! I just got an email from the dis telling me the same thing!



It's done!


----------



## my3princes

lovedvc said:


> You have to go with what makes you happy.  Everybody's shape and size are completely different.  I never seem to be happy at any size, I'm always thinking I should be smaller.  Right now I'm 155lbs at 5'4 and wearing a size 6 jeans.  I used to be 144 and wore size 4 jeans and I still thought that was too big.  I will always have that mom pouch, I had 2 boys and they were both c-sections.  I decided since the pouch will always be there I might as well tattoo it, so last year I had a butterfly and my boys names tattooed on my hip.  I just think we are too hard on ourselves sometimes with should be happy with who we are.  There is so much emphasis on changing what was given to us.  I would love to not beat myself up anymore, but I know I always will. This is something I really need to work on.
> 
> This week I lost 2.6 lbs for a total of 11.4.  I realized that water is the key to my metabolism.





ohMom said:


> i try not to wrap my head up in sizing, but i'll admit i do beat myself up too.  i say that i just want my clothes to slip on comfortably, everyday....but the truth is I remember being comfortable in size 8 so i refused to buy bigger. so inevitably i just stretched my 8s out to fit my weight gain.  i have a stack of fitted t-shirts that i'm determined to wear this summer, size small, and i don't want them to show every bump and curve and be tight across my back/shoulders.  that's kinda hard to say....
> 
> but i quoted this one b/c it struck me in how differently shaped we can be beyond the numbers.  I'm 5'4" and weighed 146 today in size 8.  my goal is to fluctuate in high 130s lower 140s which makes my 8s comfortable, there is no way i could EVER wear a size 4, i seriously would need to be like 120.  at 135 I can wear generous 6's.  i'll trade ya stats
> 
> we are showing some great losses this week!
> 
> i have recently been introduced to the whole Susan Boyle story, and watched her sing on youtube a clip from Oprah, the song "I was Born to Be"  what an awesome song....the words can be applied to different aspects of life, but certainly may apply to some of us here in our quest to accept our bodies and be happy...instead of always wanting different.  and believe me i say that truly non-judgmental....I am one of the worse at this...
> 
> and Tara you look great!  i can see difference, especially in  your face....



I'm enjoying everyones perspective.  I chose these two quote as you are both my height of 5'4".  I am currently 139.8 lbs (I refuse to be 140) and am comfortably wearing my size 8's.  I am at the point where everyone is commenting on how good I look.  That being said, I'm still not happy with my body.  My goal is 130 lbs and to tighten up everywhere.  I must say that at 143 lbs my 8's were very tight so I was still in size 10's.


----------



## carmiedog

Today's QOTD:

What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)? 

I'm trying to put less pressure on myself. I get a little obsessed over weight loss. That means exercising to the point of exhaustion, and "taking care of" any food I eat that I shouldn't have. If I mess up, I consider myself a failure. I think I've finally learned how to have a treat in moderation, and to make choices that are within reason. 

This week was especially hard, as I was sick (even pulled a muscle coughing) and had to keep  myself from getting on the treadmill. And I think I'm OK with not meeting my January goal.  I'll just work a little extra the next couple months.


----------



## my3princes

I'm going to share some photos.  Keep in mind that I am still very much a work in progress...

Me at age 23




Me at age 33




Age 36









Age 37









Age 40 last night (no makeup   these are pre P90X photos)


----------



## iheartdolewhips

jennz said:


> A pound is a pound right?  That's great! 4 sticks of butter, nasty cellulitely fat gone!


I love this way of looking at it! I really like Denise Austin and one of the things she always says when the workout really gets going is "We're burning butter now!" 



my3princes said:


> Age 40 last night (no makeup   these are pre P90X photos)


You look great! I hope I look that good at 40!


----------



## redlight

my3princes, you do not look 40! You look killer hot in that bikini.


----------



## tigger813

Just got home from a busy night at the Winterfest! It was a lot of fun and the school made a lot of money, as well as earned a lot of books for the school and raised a lot of money for Haiti!

I wasn't so good. Had a few small pieces of chocolate and 4 kind of small pieces of cheese pizza. I got in 3 miles today and the EA Sports Active workout and I was down 3 lbs on that so far, so I'm happy about that. I also had a diet coke. I was running around a lot helping people and worked up a sweat putting the books out and packing them up again!

Time to get comfy and snuggle with hubby! Will get in some workouts tomorrow as not much planned except cleaning for company on Sunday and going to the transfer station.

Teapot: Pheasant Lane is the mall in Nashua, NH.

Have a great night everyon!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Woo hoo - "one"derland!!!  I will meet you there soon!



Get over here girlfriend!!!!!


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Wish I had more time to read everyones posts...I have learned so much from all of you!  

Tara - congratulations girl...you are really reshaping your body!  

I had a 2.8 lb loss this week...grand total of 10 pounds for the 1st 4 weeks of the challenge!  I did get in a few days of cardio this week only wish I would add to that and do more each week.  

Someone posted earlier that she believes the key to her metabolism is water...I agree.  I notice how much better I stay away from the snacks and how much better I feel when I drink lots of water.  Not to mention that my skin looks fabulous!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

♥ Theresa


----------



## tmfranlk

Good evening all. It wasn't the best of weeks for me. I was up 2lbs after being down almost 4 last week. I did discover that the two things I wear on the WiiFit weigh vastly different amounts so that was part of it, I think. I'll just have to be sure and wear the same thing on weigh-in days. It's also a bit of a water retention week, please the snacking urges have been killer strong this week. It's just been one of those "starving" weeks. Gotta watch out better for that! Of course, it's also been a stressful week with kids longer and more often than ususal (and still continuing as they'll be here most of the weekend too - and they wonder why I said no sleepover tonight  ). This next week, I'll definitely be working to regain control.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Oh its a good thing we're on an honor system.  I am not brave enough to post pics of me in exercise clothes or bathing suits.  

That being said to the 2 of you who did, You both look fantastic.  Great jobs most definitely.   

Since we're all talking about our preferred sizes, I must say that i don't really have a size number in mind. Especially since it seems that no 2 designers size their clothes alike. I'm thisclose to 16 in 1 pair of pants while in 2 others from the SAME STORE mind you, I'm comfortably in 18.  So size is an arbitrary number.  But then while I'm working on losing weight I'm not entirely sure I want to be back in "one"derland either.  I'm know I have a big frame and I'm just not sure where my most comfy weight will be.  When i get to my current goal I may just stick there and see just how much it works for me.  I don't want to keep going lower just because some chart in the Dr.s' office tells me I should.


----------



## tmfranlk

3_disprincesses said:


> Someone posted earlier that she believes the key to her metabolism is water...I agree.  I notice how much better I stay away from the snacks and how much better I feel when I drink lots of water.  Not to mention that my skin looks fabulous!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> ♥ Theresa



I think that's definitely one of the keys! I misplaced my bottle early in the week and didn't drink near as much water as I usually do. I think that definitely led to my increased snacking. The good news, is that I found it this morning and am already up on my water intake.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

pjlla said:


> I gotta ask.... what exactly are the Harris Teeter Triples???   I'm guessing that Harris Teeter is a grocery store and you got triple coupons??



  I had wondered the same thing when I read that and thought "Harris Teeter Triples" must be some cool and tasty low-calorie treat.  I googled it and couldn't figure out for a minute why I was only getting coupon information on it.  Can you believe there are areas of the country where there are NO grocery stores that double (much less triple) coupons?  Sadly, it's so, and I live in one of them.  



heatherlynn444 said:


> not only is it great you arent going to starbucks everyday, but it will save you a TON of money!!! use that money to buy some new workout gear or something!



I've noticed my own less-frequent Starbucks stops have been helping in the budgeting realm.  Here we are on January 29th and I haven't once taken money out of the ATM.  The only time I ever really do that is for evenings out with DH (and we haven't had one this month ) and when I want to make a stop for food of some sort.  It's amazing how shopping for healthy food can save you money, too! That armored truck filled with money they showed to the red team on BL definitely resonated with me.



my3princes said:


> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.



Like someone else posted earlier, my primary goal right now is just to be in "regular" sizes so I don't have to shop in the Women's section of the store.  I'm about a size 18 right now (give or take a size depending on the manufacturer).  And, like someone else said, my size back in my college days was a size 10 which is probably so different now that until I get back down there, it's hard to know.  At 5'9, it seems like it takes about twenty pounds before I drop a true size.  Anyone else of that height who has more recent experience with how many pounds it took to drop a size?



lmhall2000 said:


> Haven't seen them side by side so hope there's some change!!



I could totally see the difference!  In your face, your stomach, your legs!  That's so exciting and such a great idea!  I wish I had done that at my starting weight of 248.



lisah0711 said:


> Also, now that you have less than 100 pounds to go it means that you are no longer eligible for The Biggest Loser -- I was pretty happy when I figured that out!



That's something that occurred to me, as well!  While I might lose 100 pounds over this journey, I'm really aiming at about 93 pounds to get me down to 155.  As I get closer to that weight, I might re-evaluate, but even in my junior year of high school after a bout of mono (and photos show me looking pretty thin at that point) I was as low as 128.  I'm never going to go that low even though some of those silly doctor's charts seem to think I could.  So I'm really looking forward to the next five pound loss when I can truly say there's no way I'd be eligible for The Biggest Loser.



maiziezoe said:


> No more specialty stores with the words "woman" and/or "plus" hanging from the ceiling.



Yep, that was the post I was remembering!    I totally agree!




BernardandMissBianca said:


> I lost 2 pounds this week and I'm out of the 200's!!!!!



That's awesome!    I'm so looking forward to that myself.  Maybe in BL10!



my3princes said:


> I'm going to share some photos.  Keep in mind that I am still very much a work in progress...



Speaking as another 40 year old, you look awesome!!!  You look younger than you did three years ago!  

QOTD: I've changed two major things.  First, I'm excercising on a regular basis five days a week.  I'm finishing up the third week of the C25K program and I've surprised myself with how much I'm enjoying it!  Part of the change with the excercise is that instead of putting DH and the kids first, I asked DH to take over part of the DDs bedtime routine so I can go for my "wogging" in the evening.  I am listening to an audio book while I'm out, so it's really enjoyable for me.  The running parts are very do-able so far and I'm looking forward to the next step on Sunday.

The other change, and I actually think this has been the most important change, is that I'm journaling everything I eat into the "Lose It" app on my iPhone.  I've never been a calorie counter and point counting/journeling was always WW's weakest link for me.  But doing it on my phone which I always have with me anyways is almost fun!  It even has built in reminders so a window pops up if I haven't logged breakfast or lunch yet.  It's really gratifying to be able to go back and look at four weeks of journaling and know that I documented every bite!

I added the fifteen pound sticky to my signature today!  I was really excited.  This is the weight I took off around this time last year and I'm still so highly motivated that I know this time I'll keep taking it off.  This is really in large part due to all of you!!!  Your posts on what works, what doesn't work, and hearing about your successes big and small really helps to motivate me!  So, thank you to everyone here on this thread.


----------



## pppiglet

Down 2lbs this week, without exercising. End of month at work so working late. Yesterday I got a terrible cold and hope it makes me not eat anything this weekend!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I totally did not stick with this.  It is KING CAKE season down here!  

I have lost 1.5 lbs since this started.  Yeah it's 1.5 more than nothing but gee whiz. I lost more than that but gained some back. 

Just gonna work on getting back on track now...


----------



## iheartdolewhips

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Like someone else posted earlier, my primary goal right now is just to be in "regular" sizes so I don't have to shop in the Women's section of the store.  I'm about a size 18 right now (give or take a size depending on the manufacturer).  And, like someone else said, my size back in my college days was a size 10 which is probably so different now that until I get back down there, it's hard to know.  At 5'9, it seems like it takes about twenty pounds before I drop a true size.  Anyone else of that height who has more recent experience with how many pounds it took to drop a size?
> 
> That's something that occurred to me, as well!  While I might lose 100 pounds over this journey, I'm really aiming at about 93 pounds to get me down to 155.  As I get closer to that weight, I might re-evaluate, but even in my junior year of high school after a bout of mono (and photos show me looking pretty thin at that point) I was as low as 128.  I'm never going to go that low even though some of those silly doctor's charts seem to think I could.  So I'm really looking forward to the next five pound loss when I can truly say there's no way I'd be eligible for The Biggest Loser.


Well, I'm a lot shorter than you are (5'4"), but I've generally heard that about 20 pounds is the difference between sizes.

And good for you for being realistic about your weight goals! You're right that the weight charts are generally quite silly. The highest "healthy" weight on one of those charts for my height is about 145. I was around 145-155 when I was in middle school and you can look at pictures of me and see that I really wasn't fat at all - my arms look like toothpicks! I definitely don't think I could ever get down to 112 like those charts say I could. They don't really take into account your body frame hardly at all.



Where'sPiglet? said:


> I totally did not stick with this.  It is KING CAKE season down here!
> 
> I have lost 1.5 lbs since this started.  Yeah it's 1.5 more than nothing but gee whiz. I lost more than that but gained some back.
> 
> Just gonna work on getting back on track now...


Don't be hard on yourself! They often say that this has to be a "lifestyle" change. So you've fallen off the horse - just get back on right now and go for it!


----------



## jbm02

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I had wondered the same thing when I read that and thought "Harris Teeter Triples" must be some cool and tasty low-calorie treat.  I googled it and couldn't figure out for a minute why I was only getting coupon information on it.  Can you believe there are areas of the country where there are NO grocery stores that double (much less triple) coupons?  Sadly, it's so, and I live in one of them.
> 
> Ummm...I didn't even know there were places that doubled or tripled coupons!!!  Nothing here for that either...
> 
> 
> 
> I added the fifteen pound sticky to my signature today!  I was really excited.  This is the weight I took off around this time last year and I'm still so highly motivated that I know this time I'll keep taking it off.  This is really in large part due to all of you!!!  Your posts on what works, what doesn't work, and hearing about your successes big and small really helps to motivate me!  So, thank you to everyone here on this thread.


 Wow - congratulations!!  I am one pound away from my "10" one - but the one I really want is a 20 or 25 one!!!  



iheartdolewhips said:


> Well, I'm a lot shorter than you are (5'4"), but I've generally heard that about 20 pounds is the difference between sizes.
> 
> And good for you for being realistic about your weight goals! You're right that the weight charts are generally quite silly. The highest "healthy" weight on one of those charts for my height is about 145. I was around 145-155 when I was in middle school and you can look at pictures of me and see that I really wasn't fat at all - my arms look like toothpicks! I definitely don't think I could ever get down to 112 like those charts say I could. They don't really take into account your body frame hardly at all.


I never knew about the "20 lb" thought - that's probably a good projection because at almost 10 pounds, I'm still in the size jeans I started with.  That's okay - I can see the difference in my face (chubby cheeks are receding...).  

BTW, did anyone see the "special health edition" for Ladies Home Journal?  There is an article on Jillian Michaels and the BL and they printed out an entire weeks' worth of BL menus.  I copied it and am going to try several of them.  I borrowed it from my secretary at work and so it may be a month or so old.  I especially liked some of the snack ideas since I am always looking for something as soon as I get home and before I can get dinner going.  

Bitter cold here today (well, maybe not if I lived in Minnesota, but still....)  Negative 17 with the wind chill.  Brrrrrr.  DD had a sleepover last night and then we're off to Saratoga (the place, not the resort at Disney!!) for a girls basketball game this afternoon.   We were scheduled to go snow tubing tomorrow but not unless it gets over zero!!!!

Have a good day everyone!!!
Jude


----------



## jenanderson

jbm02 said:


> BTW, did anyone see the "special health edition" for Ladies Home Journal?  There is an article on Jillian Michaels and the BL and they printed out an entire weeks' worth of BL menus.  I copied it and am going to try several of them.  I borrowed it from my secretary at work and so it may be a month or so old.  I especially liked some of the snack ideas since I am always looking for something as soon as I get home and before I can get dinner going.




Jude - You will have to let me know if any of the menus are good.  I am suffering from boring menu problems.  I also need snack ideas!  This week I am going to try out at least 1 new meal because I feel like I eat almost the same thing all the time.

Yep...it is Minnesota cold here today.  We are on our way to the in-laws (I am worried about the food situation there) and we will have to run outside.   I am planning on packing my warm running clothing.  

I did great at the work dinner last night.  I had a glass of wine, a piece of sea bass, none of the rice and ate the grilled veggies.  I did have a bit of the cheesecake...but just the smallest tasting and I had plenty of points available for it.  I made my one glass of wine last the whole night by drinking plenty of water at the table as well.  I was really happy with the outcome though because there were tons of tempting foods that I didn't even really feel like I was truly tempted by.  I tend to look at so many foods now and think...how many minutes on the treadmill will that cost me.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!
Jen


----------



## DisFam95

I have been tugging on my jeans all week to pull them up and they have very faded knees (on the floor w/ kids a lot and the fashionable dark wash shows knee wear way too  quick) 

I have a trip to DL in 3 weeks so went jean shopping.  I got a smaller size!!!  They are a bit snug but better than hanging in the butt!  I think the snug fit will help remind me to keep focused.  I'm debating on taking the bigger jeans on the trip but maybe I shouldn't.  Probably need as much reminded to not go overboard with all that yummy food!

I finally got back on the treadmill in over a week..super busy this week.  It felt so good.

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## my3princes

When is it going to warm up?


----------



## corinnak

my3princes said:


> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?



This is a really tough one, made more tough by the fact that the sizing has changed so much, even just recently. For a while, I had a pair of size last year's 14's that were, I kid you not, SMALLER than this year's new size 12's.  The size 4 I am wearing now is probably equivalent to the 8's or 10's I wore in high school and some of college, and I do feel like this is definitely a good size for me.

I think that 20 pounds is a good estimate for space between sizes, to a point, but I did not ice that once I got to the 10's, they were closer together on the scale.  I now have size 4's and 6's, and it's maybe only 20 lbs between the 10's and the 4's.  On me.  But I have a thicker waist and no hips to speak of.    Part of it is the famous mom-pouch.  Is that really thanks to that cesarian birth 11 years ago?



Where'sPiglet? said:


> I totally did not stick with this.  It is KING CAKE season down here!



Oh man, King Cake.  It's so festive and tasty - I made one a few years ago when it was featured on the King Arthur catalogue.  Do they sell it by the slice in bakeries there or is it always a matter of having a whole one on hand?





jbm02 said:


> BTW, did anyone see the "special health edition" for Ladies Home Journal?  There is an article on Jillian Michaels and the BL and they printed out an entire weeks' worth of BL menus.  I copied it and am going to try several of them.  I borrowed it from my secretary at work and so it may be a month or so old.  I especially liked some of the snack ideas since I am always looking for something as soon as I get home and before I can get dinner going.
> 
> Bitter cold here today (well, maybe not if I lived in Minnesota, but still....)  Negative 17 with the wind chill.  Brrrrrr.  DD had a sleepover last night and then we're off to Saratoga (the place, not the resort at Disney!!) for a girls basketball game this afternoon.   We were scheduled to go snow tubing tomorrow but not unless it gets over zero!!!!



Jude, I did see that article in LHJ in a waiting room yesterday!  I actually stuck around after my appointment to finish reading it.  There were some good ideas in the menus, it seemed to me.  I agree, the snack ideas were the best!

-17 windchill always feels cold in Minnesota too.  I've felt worse, but -17 is cold enough, in my opinion!



DisFam95 said:


> I have a trip to DL in 3 weeks so went jean shopping.  I got a smaller size!!!  They are a bit snug but better than hanging in the butt!  I think the snug fit will help remind me to keep focused.  I'm debating on taking the bigger jeans on the trip but maybe I shouldn't.  Probably need as much reminded to not go overboard with all that yummy food!




Great news on the new jeans!  I have been in this situation several times, where I've got new, smaller pants before a trip and think maybe I should pack the bigger ones.  I did pack the bigger ones one time, and I have to say, it was a waste of space - baggy jeans aren't any fun to wear and I've not gained enough on a Disney trip to merit going up into a swimmy size.  It's great that you've got 3 weeks to get more comfortable in your new size before you have to make the decision.


As for me:  Is there anything more boring than an update from a Maintainer?  I am weighing and recording my weight daily, at least for now, to see what my natural fluctuation range looks like.  I seem to have a "magic number" that I always return to on Friday morning, though.  If there were one word that has been used to describe me over the years, it's "consistent."  Nothing flashy but utterly reliable.  It was true in high school sports.  True in my weight loss.  Completely true in my style of running and racing.  And so far, true of my maintenance record.  

I'm trying to ramp up my training again for the Princess Half Marathon and 5K.  But it's been tough - I had a sick child at home all week, which interfered with some crosstraining plans.  And now it seems like I'm coming down with it.  I know there are a few of us planning on attending the Princess 1/2 - we should try to take a Biggest Loser group photo at some point.


----------



## mikamah

Love that this group is still so active, and chatty.  I had 5 pages to catch up on.  Had a small gain at WW today as expected, and started the day with some wii fit, and tracking all my food.  Made some soup for lunch, and will go grocery shopping tonight and stock up.  I'm ready to get back on track, and stay there.  Spring is just around the corner!!!  7 weeks or so.  That little groundhog should be popping out on tuesday, and hopefully he won't see his shadow.    Hope everyone's having a good weekend. 


Where'sPiglet? said:


> I totally did not stick with this.  It is KING CAKE season down here!
> 
> I have lost 1.5 lbs since this started.  Yeah it's 1.5 more than nothing but gee whiz. I lost more than that but gained some back.
> 
> Just gonna work on getting back on track now...


1.5 is 1.5!!  Never give up, we'll get back on track and stay there.  I'm down .4 for the whole  challenge after a bad week, so you're not alone.  Hang in there.  What is king cake season?  sounds dangerous.



my3princes said:


> When is it going to warm up?


I wish I knew!!  It's so cold out there.  I'm enjoying a cup of tea right now. 



jennz said:


> Size 5 - I remember those days...back when my hair was bigger than my rear.


Loved the 80s.  My work ID still has a pic from the 80s with my big hair.  Too funny Jenn.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I lost 2 pounds this week and I'm out of the 200's!!!!!


That is fabulous!!!!!  I  hoping to join you all in ONE-derland before the end of this challenge.



tigger813 said:


> I want to take this time to thank everyone for sharing in their weight loss journey with us. I make special time each day to come on and read and browse and have learned so much from all of you! I feel like I know some of you and have only met mikamah! I hope I get to meet more of you at Disney in December and really want to meet pjlla at Pheasant Lane some day for a brisk walk!


It is so true that the time we spend reading here is so motivating.  That dis meet was fun, I'd love to try and do it again.  Maybe we could meet in boston again when the weather gets warmer.  



lisah0711 said:


> It is a full moon tomorrow, you know.    Good job not yelling -- I will think of your great example next time I am ready to yell.    We've talked about this before -- what is it with boys and bathing?


I don't know.  I remember a girl at work talking about her son and he was in high school, and he never used shampoo.  I forget how she realized it, but it was funny.  Ah boys, gotta love them.  



my3princes said:


> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.


I went to my 10 year high school reunion after doing ww the first time, and i weighed about 145 and wore size 10 black lee jeans.  I felt great and thin at that size.  Now, I would love to get down to a 12.  I got to 184 2 years ago, and was comfortable in a 14, and felt pretty good, and I think to be in the 160s, and size 12 would be good for me.  



DisFam95 said:


> I have a trip to DL in 3 weeks so went jean shopping.  I got a smaller size!!!  They are a bit snug but better than hanging in the butt!  I think the snug fit will help remind me to keep focused.  I'm debating on taking the bigger jeans on the trip but maybe I shouldn't.  Probably need as much reminded to not go overboard with all that yummy food!


Congrats on the new jeans!!   When we went in november, I was almost back into my smaller capris, but they were not comfortable, so I didn't bring them.  I didn't want to be uncomfortable on vacation.  It sounds like your bigger jeans are really too big, and your new jeans will probably be perfect in a few weeks.


----------



## mikamah

IMHall2000- Tara, you can definitely see a big difference.  20 pounds is awesome, and you look great.  I especially notice the difference in your legs.  You should be proud.  

My3princes- you look amazing!  Definitely don't look 40, and that must feel so good to be wearing a bikini!  You are an inspiration.


----------



## my3princes

I'm down 60 lbs since I started my weight loss journey.  Is it okay to use the 60 lb WISH clippie even though I lost most of it before I found this board?

Did I miss the question for today?


Thank you all for the compliments.  Your compliements mean more than most since you don't know me and don't feel like you have to say nice things.  I may be 40, but I don't feel 40.  I actually celebrated the 19th Anniversary of my 21st birthday when it rolled around last September


----------



## jbm02

corinnak said:


> Jude, I did see that article in LHJ in a waiting room yesterday!  I actually stuck around after my appointment to finish reading it.  There were some good ideas in the menus, it seemed to me.  I agree, the snack ideas were the best!
> 
> -17 windchill always feels cold in Minnesota too.  I've felt worse, but -17 is cold enough, in my opinion!
> 
> 
> As for me:  Is there anything more boring than an update from a Maintainer?  I am weighing and recording my weight daily, at least for now, to see what my natural fluctuation range looks like.  I seem to have a "magic number" that I always return to on Friday morning, though.  If there were one word that has been used to describe me over the years, though, it's "consistent."  Nothing flashy but utterly reliable.  It was true in high school sports.  True in my weight loss.  Completely true in my style of running and racing.  And so far, true of my maintenance record.
> 
> I know there are a few of us planning on attending the Princess 1/2 - we should try to take a Biggest Loser group photo at some point.



Are you kidding?  You're the success story we're all working towards!  And it really helps to hear what you are doing to maintain that weight loss.  believe me, NOT boring at all!!!



jenanderson said:


> Jude - You will have to let me know if any of the menus are good.  I am suffering from boring menu problems.  I also need snack ideas!  This week I am going to try out at least 1 new meal because I feel like I eat almost the same thing all the time.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> Jen



Before everyone thinks I am a nut and have waaay too much time on my hands - I typed out the whole week of menus the other night so that I could return my secretary's magazine to here (Yes, I could have simply photocopied it but since my DH won't eat fish or mushrooms - both of which appear during the week - I wanted him to be able to scratch things out, etc etc. so I could configure comparable substitutions.    I figured it would just be easier to have it on a clean piece of paper with no pictures, etc etc.  Thank God for the cut-and-paste function!)
Here it is:

Day 1
Breakfast:
1/2 c egg whites scrambled with 1 tsp olive oil, 1 tsp chopped basil, 1 tsp grated paresan and 1/2 c cherry tomatoes
1 slice whole grain toast
1/2 c blueberries
1 c skim milk

Snack:
1/2 c fat free Greek yoghurt topped with 1/2 c sliced strawberries

Lunch:
Salad made with 3/4 c cooked bulgar, 4 oz chopped grilled chicken, 1 tbsp shredde low fat cheddar, diced grilled veggies ( 2 tbsp onion, 1/4 c diced zucchini, 1/2 c bell pepper), 1 tsp chopped cilantro and 1 tbsp low fat vinaigrette

Dinner:
4 oz grilled salmon
1 c wild rice with 1 tbsp sliced toasted almonds
1 c wilted baby spinach with 1 tsp each olive oil, balsamic vinegar and grated parmesan
1/2 c sliced cantelope topped with 1/2 c all fruit raspberry sorbet and 1 tsp walnuts


DAY 2
Breakfast:
3/4 c oatmeal prepared with water, stir in 1/2 c skim milk
2 linls turkey sausage
1 c blueberries

Snack; 
1/2 c fat free riccotta cheese with 1/2 c raspberries and 1 tbsp chopped pecans

Lunch:
Salad made with 4 oz water packed tuna, 1 c chopped romaine lettus, 1/2 c sliced bell pepper and 1/4 c chopped green onions topped with 2 tbsp low fat Italian dressing

Snack: 1/2 c fat free cottage cheese with 1/2 c salsa

Dinner
1 turkey burger
3/4 c roasted cauliflower and broccoli florets
2/4 c brown rice
1 c spinach salad
1 tbsp light balsamic vinaigrette

DAY 3
Breakfast:
Omelet made with 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg, 1/4 c chopped broccoli, 2 tbsp each fat free refried beans, diced onion, dried mushrooms and salsa
Quesadilla made with 1/2 of one small corn tortilla and 1 tbsp low fat jack cheese
1/2 c diced watermelon

Snack:
1/2 c fat free vanilla yogurt with 1 sliced apple and 1 tbsp chopped walnuts

Lunch:
Salad with 2 c chopped romaine, 4 oz grilled chicken, 1/2 c chopped celery, 1/2 c diced mushrooms, 2 tbso shredded low fat cheddar and 1 tbsp low fat caesar dressing
1 clementine
1 cup skim milk

Snack: 
1 fat free mozzarella string cheese stick
1 medium orange

Dinner:
4 oz shrimp, grilled or sauteed with 1 tsp olive oil and 1 tsp chopped garlic
1 medium articole, steamed
1/2 c whole wheat couscous with 2 tbsp diced bell pepper, 1/4 c garbanzo beans, 1 tsp chopped fresh cilantro and 1 tbsp fat free honey mustard dressing

DAY 4:
Breakfast: 1 light whole grain English muffib with 1 tbsp peanut butter or almond butter and 1 tbsp all fruit spread
1 wedge honeydew
1 c skim milk
2 slices Canadian bacon

Snack:
yogurt parfait made with 1 c low fat vanilla yogurt, 2 tbsp sliced strawberries and 2 tbsp low fat granola

LUNCH:
wrap made with 4 oz thinly sliced lean roast beef, 1 6 inch whole wheat tortilla, 1/4 c shredded lettuce, 3 medium tomato slices, 1 tsp horseradish and 1 tsp Dijon mustard
1/2 c pinto beans or lentils with 1 tsp basil
1 tbsp light Caesar dressing

SNACK:
8 baked corn chips with 2 tbsp guac

DINNER:
4 oz grilled halibut
1/2 c sliced mushrooms sauteed with 1 tsp olive oil, 1/4 c chopped yellow oniion and 1 c green beans
Salad made with 1 c arugula, 1/2c halved cherry tomatoes and 1 tsp balsamic vinaigrette
1/2 c unsweetened applesauce with 1/4 c fat free yogurt, 1 tbsp chopped pecans and dash cinnamon

DAY 5:
Breakfast:
Burrito made with 1 medium whole wheat tortilla, 4 scrambled egg whites, 1 tsp olive oil, 1/4 c fat free refried bacl beans, 2 tbsp salsa, 2 tbsp low fat cheddar and 1 tso cilantro
1 c mixed melon

SNACK:
3 oz sliced lean ham
1 medium apple

LUNCH
turkey burger
Salad made with a c baby spinach, 1/4 c halved cherry tomatoes, 1/2 c cooked lentils, 2 tsp grated Parmesan and 1 tbsp light Russian dressing
1 c skim milk

Snack:
1 fat free mozzarella string cheese stick
1 c red grapes

DINNER:
5 oz grilled wild salmon
1/2 c brown or wild rice
2 c mixed baby greens with 1 tsp low fat caesar dressing
1/2 c all fruit strawberry sorbet with 1 sliced pear

DAY 6:
Breakfast:
Frittata made with 3 large egg whites, 2 tbsp diced bell peppers, 2 tsp chopped spinach, 2 tbsp part skim mozzarella cheese and 2 tsp pesto
1/2 c fresh raspberries
1 small bran muffin
1 c skim milk

Snack:
1/2 c low fat vanilla yogurt with 1 tbsp ground flax and 1/2 c diced pear

LUNCH:
4 oz sliced turkey breast
Tomato-cucumber salad made with 5 slices tomato, 1/4 c sliced cucumber, 1 tsp fresh chopped thyme and 1 tbsp fat free Italian dressing
1 clementine

Snack: 
smoothie made with 3/4 c skim milk, 1/2 banana, 1/2 c low fat yogurt and 1/4c sliced strawberries

DINNER:
4 oz red snapper baked with 1 tsp olive oil, 1 tsp lemon juice and 1/2 tsp no-sodium seasoning
1 c spaghetti squash with 1 tsp olive oil and 2 tsp grated paresan cheese
1 c steamed green beans and 1 tbsp slivered almond

DAY 7
Brakfast:
2 slices Canadian bacon
1 whole grain toaster waffle with sugar free fruit spread
3/4 c berries
1 c skim milk

Snack:
1/4 c fat free cottage cheese with 1/4 c cherries and 1 tbsp slivered almonds

Lunch:
Salad made with 2 c baby spinach, dried cranberries, 3 slices avacado, 1 tbsp slivered walnuts abd 2 tbsp low fat vinaigrette
1 apple
1 c skim milk

Snack:
1/4 c plain fat free Greek yogurt with 1 tbsp sugar free fruit spread and 1 tbsp flaxseed
1/4 c blueberries

Dinner:
4 oz lean pork tenderloin stir fried with onions, garlic, broccoli and bell pepper
1/2 c brown rice
5 medium tomato slices with 1 tsp each chopped ginger,  chopped cilantro, light soy sauce and rice wine vinegar


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> Friday's QOTD:  I have learned to always have the right kinds of food in the house.  I don't eat out (even though I work at a restaurant, I don't eat there as I need portion control)  I also view this as the rest of my life instead of just a diet.  Giving up late night snacks helps too.
> 
> Next big change for me is exercise.  We just bought the P90X program and it came yesterday.  DH has been reading all the books so the plan is for all 5 of us to start the one hour work outs tonight.  That means I will go from virtually zero planned exercise to 1 hours six days per week
> 
> While I just maintained this week I have noticed that I went down a size in my pants.  I've also have dozens of people comment on how good I look so something must be working.
> 
> I have a question for everyone:  What do you think your ideal size would be?  I remember thinking that a size 12 was where I wanted to be back when I was wearing a size 18.  When did my first weight loss attempt I blew by 12 and landed at 10 which I was happy with for awhile.  Then I thought an 8 would be ideal, but even at size 8 I still have the Mommy pooch.  So now I'm thinking 6.  I need to know what other people view as an ideal size as I try to get my head wrapped around it.




First of all.... good luck with the P90X.... it is BEYOND TOUGH.  Don't get discouraged if it is too difficult in the beginning... just do what you can and keep moving!

Second.... regarding the sizes.... quick story.  I pulled out some clothes from storage, thinking that after my weight loss they would finally fit (I had been saving them from my full-time working days, before I had kids).  Now keep in mind, these clothes are from the early 1990's!!  And I wasn't pencil thin when I wore them.... probably in my 140-150's AT LEAST... possibly even 160.  They are both skirts, a size 12 and a size 13.  The size 12 was SO TIGHT around my waist that I could not even think about wearing it... MAJOR MUFFIN TOP.  It went into the Goodwill bag.  The other one fit well enough to wear.  

Keeping that in mind.... the majority of clothes in my closet  now are size 6 and 8 pants.... a few 10's that are a little big and a few 3's and 4's that obviously run BIG.  So this size 12 being that tight REALLY BROUGHT HOME to me about how sizes have changed over the years.  I am 5'5" (just barely) and I am currently at 137 lb.  (just 7 lb from goal!!).  I weighted 139-ish when I got married in 1992 and was HAPPY to wear a 10 or 12.  I don't believe that I EVER wore an 8 back then.

It also made me realize how much my body has changed.  I am at a lower weight now than I have been in my ENTIRE ADULT LIFE... but my body shape has changed and that baby belly pooch (and no c-sections... just too much pregnancy weight gain).

Let's not get hung up on a number on the tag!!  Get to a healthy, normal, comfortable weight that you can maintain and the H*LL with what the size says.



lmhall2000 said:


> Let me first warn you (all southern ladies have this habit of making excuses for why their house is so messy or their hair is a mess) that I just woke up and put the clothes on for my monthly picture...it's my goal to be at 150 by the end of this year so here's the first pics....
> 
> 
> Started out at 265.8-now 243.2
> 
> Less than 100 pounds to go!!!
> 
> Sounds daunting doesn't it...but it came on in a year, it can come off in a year!!
> 
> Losing the right way....exercising 45-90 minutes a day and keeping calories under 2000, on good days under 1500!
> 
> Tara



I am so proud of you for being brave enough to post photos.  I have been here on the DIS for many years and I have NEVER been brave enough to post photos or to even MEET anyone IRL.  And YES, the change does show.... especially around your face and neck and belly!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I lost 2 pounds this week and I'm out of the 200's!!!!!



CELEBRATE THAT ACCOMPLISHMENT!!  Isn't it a great feeling??!!



my3princes said:


> I'm going to share some photos.  Keep in mind that I am still very much a work in progress...



HOT MOMMA!  (Just think of Marie Osmond from the Nutrisystem commercials when she says that!!).  And in a BIKINI!  I will NEVER be that brave (or that slim!!).  You look wonderful.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I added the fifteen pound sticky to my signature today!  I was really excited.  This is the weight I took off around this time last year and I'm still so highly motivated that I know this time I'll keep taking it off.  This is really in large part due to all of you!!!  Your posts on what works, what doesn't work, and hearing about your successes big and small really helps to motivate me!  So, thank you to everyone here on this thread.



The sticky looks GREAT on you!



Where'sPiglet? said:


> I totally did not stick with this.  It is KING CAKE season down here!
> 
> I have lost 1.5 lbs since this started.  Yeah it's 1.5 more than nothing but gee whiz. I lost more than that but gained some back.
> 
> Just gonna work on getting back on track now...




Glad you came back to us.  King Cake season sounds delicious and terrible all at once.  Is it some sort of pre-Mardi Gras tradition?



my3princes said:


> When is it going to warm up?



That is me RIGHT NOW.  I sat down without a sweatshirt on and I have been sitting here shivering for an hour!!



jenanderson said:


> I did great at the work dinner last night.  I had a glass of wine, a piece of sea bass, none of the rice and ate the grilled veggies.  I did have a bit of the cheesecake...but just the smallest tasting and I had plenty of points available for it.  I made my one glass of wine last the whole night by drinking plenty of water at the table as well.  I was really happy with the outcome though because there were tons of tempting foods that I didn't even really feel like I was truly tempted by.  I tend to look at so many foods now and think...how many minutes on the treadmill will that cost me.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> Jen



You made EXCELLENT choices at your dinner!   



my3princes said:


> I'm down 60 lbs since I started my weight loss journey.  Is it okay to use the 60 lb WISH clippie even though I lost most of it before I found this board?
> 
> Did I miss the question for today?



You go ahead and GRAB that clippie and wear it proudly!!

Second.... no, you didn't miss the QOTD.  I'm a bit behind today.


Well, good evening all.  Sorry that this is my first time on today.  We left the house at 5:45 am this morning for a swim meet and I am just back in the last hour.  I should have thought ahead and posted today's QOTD last night.  But you all did so good answering the question about clothing sizes, I will let that stand as today's unofficial QOTD. (Special thanks to my3princes for asking that question!!) I will be on early tomorrow with Sunday's question... then I am off to another swim meet.   

You all would be proud of me.  I actually got up at 4 am today to be sure to get in my workout before we went to the swim meet.  I know I could have done it tonight, but I KNEW I would be tired and I am not a night person (and I didn't really know what time we would be getting home).  It was actually not that bad to get up that early to fit it in and I was able to really relax for the rest of the day, know that it was out of the way!  I don't mind getting up at 5am, but 4 am seemed crazy.  But it was really okay.

DD is making dinner tonight, so I will have a bit of time to scrapbook before bed.  Wohoo!

Gonna run now.  I'll see you all in the morning!................P


----------



## tigger813

Staying very focused today. Just had supper and had steak tips with onions and mushrooms on top and a tiny salad. Still drinking my water. I wrote down what I ate earlier in the day so I had my calories all set for the rest of the day. I will still treat myself later to a Skinny Cow or some lite popcorn. Need to be good today as I will be eating pizza tomorrow when we have company. 

Earlier I had an English muffin with lite Country Crock on top. For lunch I had 1 hot dog on a potato bun with some cut up gherkins and ketchup. No snacking today. Had a cup of green tea a few hours ago. May have another later. Had my one cup of diet soda earlier today as well. Was at 615 calories through lunch. 

Did my EA Sports Active workout this afternoon and 3 mile Pilates WATP DVD. Still plan on getting 3 more miles in tonight. I will probably do the 2 mile and then the 1 mile as those are my faves right now. I've also been cleaning house all day!

Time to go clean the kitchen and make an angel food cake that we can all snack on all week! Love it!

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Yesterday I reached a 40 pound total for weight loss! I plan on that getting to 50 by mid March! 

I'm going to stick with my 20 pound clippie since that's what I've done since joining you all on these boards! When I'm all done I may put up my 50!

Positive attitude!!!!!!


----------



## jennz

my3princes said:


> I'm down 60 lbs since I started my weight loss journey.  Is it okay to use the 60 lb WISH clippie even though I lost most of it before I found this board?



Heck yes put up the 60 clippie!!  You've lost that much - what a great motivator for you every time you see your sig!  As well as for everyone else, I love seeing people's big losses.



jbm02 said:


> Before everyone thinks I am a nut and have waaay too much time on my hands - I typed out the whole week of menus the other night so that I could return my secretary's magazine to here (Yes, I could have simply photocopied it but since my DH won't eat fish or mushrooms - both of which appear during the week - I wanted him to be able to scratch things out, etc etc. so I could configure comparable substitutions.    I figured it would just be easier to have it on a clean piece of paper with no pictures, etc etc.  Thank God for the cut-and-paste function!)



Thanks for posting that!  And no I don't think you're nuts! ha ha I really don't



pjlla said:


> First of all.... good luck with the P90X.... it is BEYOND TOUGH.  Don't get discouraged if it is too difficult in the beginning... just do what you can and keep moving!
> 
> Second.... regarding the sizes.... quick story.  I pulled out some clothes from storage, thinking that after my weight loss they would finally fit (I had been saving them from my full-time working days, before I had kids).  Now keep in mind, these clothes are from the early 1990's!!  And I wasn't pencil thin when I wore them.... probably in my 140-150's AT LEAST... possibly even 160.  They are both skirts, a size 12 and a size 13.  The size 12 was SO TIGHT around my waist that I could not even think about wearing it... MAJOR MUFFIN TOP.  It went into the Goodwill bag.  The other one fit well enough to wear.
> 
> Keeping that in mind.... the majority of clothes in my closet  now are size 6 and 8 pants.... a few 10's that are a little big and a few 3's and 4's that obviously run BIG.  So this size 12 being that tight REALLY BROUGHT HOME to me about how sizes have changed over the years.  I am 5'5" (just barely) and I am currently at 137 lb.  (just 7 lb from goal!!).  I weighted 139-ish when I got married in 1992 and was HAPPY to wear a 10 or 12.  I don't believe that I EVER wore an 8 back then.
> 
> It also made me realize how much my body has changed.  I am at a lower weight now than I have been in my ENTIRE ADULT LIFE... but my body shape has changed and that baby belly pooch (and no c-sections... just too much pregnancy weight gain).
> 
> Let's not get hung up on a number on the tag!!  Get to a healthy, normal, comfortable weight that you can maintain and the H*LL with what the size says.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of you for being brave enough to post photos.  I have been here on the DIS for many years and I have NEVER been brave enough to post photos or to even MEET anyone IRL.  And YES, the change does show.... especially around your face and neck and belly!!
> 
> You all would be proud of me.  I actually got up at 4 am today to be sure to get in my workout before we went to the swim meet.  I know I could have done it tonight, but I KNEW I would be tired and I am not a night person (and I didn't really know what time we would be getting home).  It was actually not that bad to get up that early to fit it in and I was able to really relax for the rest of the day, know that it was out of the way!  I don't mind getting up at 5am, but 4 am seemed crazy.  But it was really okay.
> 
> DD is making dinner tonight, so I will have a bit of time to scrapbook before bed.  Wohoo!
> 
> Gonna run now.  I'll see you all in the morning!................P



Wow interesting about the size difference!  I had no idea...and you are so right about how our weight might the same or even less but "things" have shifted. 

I'm too shy to post pictures too...I've met a few people IRL from the boards, mostly b/c a good friend hosts the Indy Dismeet and we help him out setting up and cleaning up.  We actually met them through the Dis - first person we met off the boards and I was sooooooooo nervous he was going to be some scary cyber-freak!  He wasn't though.    Super nice guy and family and his dd cheers with our dd now!



tigger813 said:


> Yesterday I reached a 40 pound total for weight loss! I plan on that getting to 50 by mid March!
> 
> I'm going to stick with my 20 pound clippie since that's what I've done since joining you all on these boards! When I'm all done I may put up my 50!
> 
> Positive attitude!!!!!!



Upgrade your clippie!  I had no idea you lost that much - awesome!!

Okay are you all ready for this...I went sledding today!!  First time in my life!  (grew up in Orlando) It was actually fun, but it was cold.  I almost peed my pants - that was not fun (post baby benefit lol sorry if tmi!) and I think I'm kind of bruised - at one point I bounced off onto a side walk.  And that's a lot of work just getting up off the ground over and over!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, jennz! Maybe I will change it!

Time to play a game with the kiddos before sending them to bed and me heading down for my last 3 miles of the day!

OK, I'll change my clippie to 40 lbs!

Is that ok with everyone else?


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Thanks, jennz! Maybe I will change it!
> 
> Time to play a game with the kiddos before sending them to bed and me heading down for my last 3 miles of the day!
> 
> OK, I'll change my clippie to 40 lbs!
> 
> Is that ok with everyone else?



If I can claim the 60 lbs clippie then you definitely NEED the 40 lb one.


----------



## jennz

Tracey your clippie disappeared (or I missed it)!

Just wanted to share this thread with everyone...Support Haiti on the Dis and get directions to a Hidden Mickey!  This person has convinced a cm's at Coronado who were doing some repairs to design and hide a hidden mickey, and he's asking Dis'ers for a $1 contribution to any Haiti relief charity and he'll send you info on how to find it.  How cool is that?  That is so creative!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

corinnak said:


> Oh man, King Cake.  It's so festive and tasty - I made one a few years ago when it was featured on the King Arthur catalogue.  Do they sell it by the slice in bakeries there or is it always a matter of having a whole one on hand?





mikamah said:


> 1.5 is 1.5!!  Never give up, we'll get back on track and stay there.  I'm down .4 for the whole  challenge after a bad week, so you're not alone.  Hang in there.  What is king cake season?  sounds dangerous.





pjlla said:


> Glad you came back to us.  King Cake season sounds delicious and terrible all at once.  Is it some sort of pre-Mardi Gras tradition?



King Cake


King cakes are a close relative to the cinnamon roll in both ingredients and taste. And I think a few places sell some mini king cakes that are roughly one serving, but the vast majority are full cakes. 

It's technically not called "king cake season" but in my mind, that's one of the best parts of Carnival, which lasts from Three Kings Day (Epiphany - Jan 6th) through Mardi Gras Day (Fat Tuesday - the day before Ash Wednesday). This year, Mardi Gras Day is February 16th. Most bakeries will only sell king cakes during Carnival because that is traditional. A few will change the colors of the sprinkles on top and sell them year round. 

This is the same time period as the parades, a few of which have already rolled but the bulk of them are coming up the the next two and a half weeks.  

I have good intentions to go to the park tomorrow to walk/jog. I just need to follow through with it.


----------



## lisaviolet

my3princes said:


> I'm going to share some photos.  Keep in mind that I am still very much a work in progress...
> 
> Me at age 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at age 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age 40 last night (no makeup   these are pre P90X photos)



Thanks so much for posting.  You look fantastic.  And honestly I"m so excited about seeing the effects of P90X on you.  You have that perfect weight lifting/body weight exercising body.  You're already small boned.  

Lisa


----------



## lecach

We're snowed in today (with 5 whole inches of snow ) and I have been SO hungry. I was bad, but not SUPER bad. 

Activity

I did 40 minutes on Wii Fit Plus

We played in the snow two times - just getting dressed and then getting the wet clothes off of DS and myself was a workout. 

Food

For breakfast I had egg beaters on a english muffin

lunch was a piece of cheese toast (whole wheat bread) and tomato soup with a 100 calorie Little Debbie nutty bar for dessert

Afternoon snack was a 2% milk cheese stick

Dinner was flank steak, Betty Crocker mashed potatoes and green beans. dessert was snow cream. 

I really think with all my activity that I didnt do too bad - what do you guys think?


----------



## jennz

lecach said:


> We're snowed in today (with 5 whole inches of snow ) and I have been SO hungry. I was bad, but not SUPER bad.
> 
> Activity
> 
> I did 40 minutes on Wii Fit Plus
> 
> We played in the snow two times - just getting dressed and then getting the wet clothes off of DS and myself was a workout.
> 
> Food
> 
> For breakfast I had egg beaters on a english muffin
> 
> lunch was a piece of cheese toast (whole wheat bread) and tomato soup with a 100 calorie Little Debbie nutty bar for dessert
> 
> Afternoon snack was a 2% milk cheese stick
> 
> Dinner was flank steak, Betty Crocker mashed potatoes and green beans. dessert was snow cream.
> 
> I really think with all my activity that I didnt do too bad - what do you guys think?



I have been so hungry today too!!

I think you had a good day, your food sounds healthy and you were active - great job!


----------



## lisaviolet

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Get over here girlfriend!!!!!



Yeah!  Congratulations.  



tmfranlk said:


> Good evening all. It wasn't the best of weeks for me. I was up 2lbs after being down almost 4 last week. I did discover that the two things I wear on the WiiFit weigh vastly different amounts so that was part of it, I think. I'll just have to be sure and wear the same thing on weigh-in days. It's also a bit of a water retention week, please the snacking urges have been killer strong this week. It's just been one of those "starving" weeks. Gotta watch out better for that! Of course, it's also been a stressful week with kids longer and more often than ususal (and still continuing as they'll be here most of the weekend too - and they wonder why I said no sleepover tonight  ). This next week, I'll definitely be working to regain control.



Well that's half the success Tia - owning it.  



Where'sPiglet? said:


> I totally did not stick with this.  It is KING CAKE season down here!
> 
> I have lost 1.5 lbs since this started.  Yeah it's 1.5 more than nothing but gee whiz. I lost more than that but gained some back.
> 
> Just gonna work on getting back on track now...



Once again - after all these years going down on the scale I've come to the conclusion that success comes from not freaking out at what we see as  "failures" and "setbacks".  For sure.  



DisFam95 said:


> I have been tugging on my jeans all week to pull them up and they have very faded knees (on the floor w/ kids a lot and the fashionable dark wash shows knee wear way too  quick)
> 
> I have a trip to DL in 3 weeks so went jean shopping.  I got a smaller size!!!  They are a bit snug but better than hanging in the butt!  I think the snug fit will help remind me to keep focused.  I'm debating on taking the bigger jeans on the trip but maybe I shouldn't.  Probably need as much reminded to not go overboard with all that yummy food!
> 
> I finally got back on the treadmill in over a week..super busy this week.  It felt so good.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone.



Yeah on the smaller size.  Nice feeling, eh?  



mikamah said:


> and
> Spring is just around the corner!!!  7 weeks or so.
> .



Gosh what a lovely thought.  



my3princes said:


> I'm down 60 lbs since I started my weight loss journey.  Is it okay to use the 60 lb WISH clippie even though I lost most of it before I found this board?
> 
> 
> :



Of course.  Congratulations.  Let us know how you like the P90X.  

I just removed my 75 only because I want to get off the numbers for a bit.  But at least half of that was pre-WISH and I'll be putting it back up.  



tigger813 said:


> Yesterday I reached a 40 pound total for weight loss! I plan on that getting to 50 by mid March!
> 
> I'm going to stick with my 20 pound clippie since that's what I've done since joining you all on these boards! When I'm all done I may put up my 50!
> 
> Positive attitude!!!!!!



I should look - I forgot to so forgive me if you put it up.  Claim it all!


----------



## sahbushka

Went shopping in my closet today (or really in the bin I keep all my smaller sized clothes in) and also tried on a bunch of clothes a friend of mine who recently lost a bunch of weight was getting rid of.  I found a pair of jeans that I haven't been able to wear in over 5 years fit...wearing them right now!  I had to get rid of the pair that I bought around my birthday because they were falling off me (when I bought them they were tight) and the pair I got out of my closet a month and a half ago still fit ok except when I move around a bunch like going for a long walk or dancing (I kept having to hike them up when I was out dancing thursday night - 80's night!)  It is good I found this pair because I am heading to disneyland in 26 days and plan to do a bunch of walking...don't want to keep having to hitch up my pants!

SarahMay


----------



## iheartdolewhips

DisFam95 said:


> I have a trip to DL in 3 weeks so went jean shopping.  I got a smaller size!!!  They are a bit snug but better than hanging in the butt!  I think the snug fit will help remind me to keep focused.  I'm debating on taking the bigger jeans on the trip but maybe I shouldn't.  Probably need as much reminded to not go overboard with all that yummy food!


Take your small new jeans and forget the old ones!



my3princes said:


> I'm down 60 lbs since I started my weight loss journey.  Is it okay to use the 60 lb WISH clippie even though I lost most of it before I found this board?


Use it! You've earned it!



tigger813 said:


> OK, I'll change my clippie to 40 lbs!
> 
> Is that ok with everyone else?


Yes! You deserve to use it - it doesn't matter when you lost it!


----------



## tigger813

I had to take out some of my signature stuff so everything relevant could be seen. I had to take out the fall challenge and my walking to Disney image.

I think the 40 pound clippie looks good on me! LOL! So it's there now! Can't wait to change it to 50! Hopefully by the end of February! Then I hope to be a maintainer!

Just finished 6 miles for the day! Still enjoying my water. Had a half handful of M&Ms earlier! Not sure if I want to have my Skinny Cow or some lite popcorn. Same calories!

Watching Celtic Woman on PBS. Should be preparing for my Sunday School class in the morning. I'll do it in the morning. Just want to relax the rest of the night!

Good night Losers!!!!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

iheartdolewhips said:


> Well, I'm a lot shorter than you are (5'4"), but I've generally heard that about 20 pounds is the difference between sizes.



That's really interesting that 20 pounds works for different heights in terms of clothing size!  Being on the taller side, a plus has always been that a weight gain of ten pounds or so just isn't that noticeable.  The obvious downsides are that it's easier for me to slide in the wrong direction when the gain doesn't show and (even more) the weight loss doesn't show much, either.  I don't think anyone other than my DH has noticed I've lost any weight yet (and he's been so sweet about positive comments).  I did notice today that I had to keep hiking up the new jeans I bought back in November, so I'm pretty close to needing to go down that size even though the weight loss itself just isn't noticeable yet.




jenanderson said:


> JI did great at the work dinner last night.  I had a glass of wine, a piece of sea bass, none of the rice and ate the grilled veggies.  I did have a bit of the cheesecake...but just the smallest tasting and I had plenty of points available for it.  I made my one glass of wine last the whole night by drinking plenty of water at the table as well.  I was really happy with the outcome though because there were tons of tempting foods that I didn't even really feel like I was truly tempted by.  I tend to look at so many foods now and think...how many minutes on the treadmill will that cost me.



I think it's wonderful how well you did at dinner last night!  That's one area that I'm still a little scared about.  This whole month of January, I mostly managed to eat at home or have control over the menus.  There's going to be more "out of my control" events coming up over the next couple of months, so it's good to hear your account of how you made one of those evenings work.  I'm going to be heading down to So Cal over ski week with my DDs (DH will probably need to stay home due to work).  I'm going to need to plan our food for the drive so I don't stray towards In-N-Out on the drive.  We'll be at DM's house and DMIL's house for a couple days each and they tend to cook healthy, so I should be okay there.  We're going to spend one day at Disneyland, though, and I need to decide if that's going to be a splurge day, a half-splurge day, or put a plan in place for a good staying on track day at the parks.



corinnak said:


> I think that 20 pounds is a good estimate for space between sizes, to a point, but I did not ice that once I got to the 10's, they were closer together on the scale.  I now have size 4's and 6's, and it's maybe only 20 lbs between the 10's and the 4's.  On me.  But I have a thicker waist and no hips to speak of.    Part of it is the famous mom-pouch.  Is that really thanks to that cesarian birth 11 years ago?



I'm really curious now to see how those sizes fit me when I get down to my "regular" weight!  Way back when I was 148 (a pretty good weight for me and I haven't been there since college!) I wore a size 10/12.  When I hear people talking about being a size 6 or 4 or 2 (or zero!!!), my reaction is --  .  "Yeah, like I'll ever be there!"  Now I'm curious to see how these changes in clothing size will effect my ultimate size.  



tigger813 said:


> Thanks, jennz! Maybe I will change it!
> 
> OK, I'll change my clippie to 40 lbs!
> 
> Is that ok with everyone else?



I like to see how much weight everyone has lost! It gives me some real perspective of what they've already tried and how much experience they have with losing weight.  Gives them some gravitas!    I know I always read a few posters comments with extra attention to detail (Sahbushka and Corinnak, for example) because I know they've already lost a significant amount of weight.  Not to say that someone who has only lost one pound doesn't have information of equal interest to me, not at all, since they are in a similar place to where I am now!  It's just someone who has lost 40 or 50 or 75 pounds has such a great perspective of what you need to do to make all of these changes stick and I really consider them mentors for the group.


----------



## maiziezoe

my3princes said:


> When is it going to warm up?







tigger813 said:


> Thanks, jennz! Maybe I will change it!
> 
> Time to play a game with the kiddos before sending them to bed and me heading down for my last 3 miles of the day!
> 
> OK, I'll change my clippie to 40 lbs!
> 
> Is that ok with everyone else?



Your new clippie looks great on you!!


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> I had to take out some of my signature stuff so everything relevant could be seen. I had to take out the fall challenge and my walking to Disney image.
> 
> I think the 40 pound clippie looks good on me! LOL! So it's there now! Can't wait to change it to 50! Hopefully by the end of February! Then I hope to be a maintainer!
> 
> Just finished 6 miles for the day! Still enjoying my water. Had a half handful of M&Ms earlier! Not sure if I want to have my Skinny Cow or some lite popcorn. Same calories!
> 
> Watching Celtic Woman on PBS. Should be preparing for my Sunday School class in the morning. I'll do it in the morning. Just want to relax the rest of the night!
> 
> Good night Losers!!!!!




Wow, your signature looks 40 lbs lighter   I love it.


----------



## maiziezoe

Busy day, busy day!!

I did my AE Active this morning and then 30 minutes of Wii Fit Step. Then we packed up the little kids (13 year old is with her dad this weekend) and went to a home and business expo. It was kind of a waste of time but I did run into a friend I haven't seen in several months who commented on how great I look. I almost kissed her.   After the expo we went to see Curious George Live. I bought the kids popcorn and held it in my lap so they could share and I didn't eat one piece! After Monkey George (as my kids call him) we went out for Japanese food. It was awesome. I believe I did very good. I asked that my food not be grilled with oil and butter... and since I was able to watch the dude cook it, I know he did it right.  Then we went grocery shopping for some WW bagels and some Healthy Life bread. Now we're home and I am TIRED!!

jbm ~ thanks so much for posting the Biggest Loser weekly menu. I am going to steal a few things off of there for meal ideas.


----------



## my3princes

DH and I spent 5 hours turning our basement gym into a workout studio.  We added chin up bars so the 5 of us can all work out together and we added padded snap together flooring.  As soon as DH's new dumbbells get here we will be all set up.  The kids are so happy with it.  I wish it wasn't in the basement as I have a dust allergy and no matter how clean it is, it is still a basement.  I'll try to remember to take photos tomorrow.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> That's really interesting that 20 pounds works for different heights in terms of clothing size!  Being on the taller side, a plus has always been that a weight gain of ten pounds or so just isn't that noticeable.  The obvious downsides are that it's easier for me to slide in the wrong direction when the gain doesn't show and (even more) the weight loss doesn't show much, either.


Yes, I have read several articles and such that said that. Obviously 20 pounds is a rough guideline, but I think it helps break it down to seem more manageable and obtainable.

Someone earlier posted that 20 pounds felt about right until they got to a size 10 or below, where they found it took fewer pounds to change sizes. I thought this was interesting and started looking at clothes size charts. Here is a sample one that has standard measurements for most of the ones I looked at. Comparing hip measurements, sizes 6 and below have a range of .5 in (with the exception of 0, which has .75 in). Sizes 8 and 10 have a range of 1 in. And 12 and above has 1.5 in range.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I just registered for the Disneyland Half Marathon!!!    I think I mentioned on a previous post on this thread that when I planned our DLR trip for December 2009, my deal with DH was that we could buy APs if I would run the Half with him over Labor Day.  Talk about motivation!  So, we have the AP's, I just found out in another thread about a discount code for the race, and I went ahead and bit the bullet and signed us up.  

It feels a bit early to me, mostly because I had in my head that I was going to wait and sign up when I finished my C25K program and started building endurance for the much longer 13 mile run, but in addition to the coupon code (DLTS951 - saves $21 for anyone interested), I started worrying that the race would sell out and I would lose my highly motivating event that's keeping me excited about training.  Now I just need to look into where to stay.  My preference will probably be for the DLH just because I'll want our room to be close after the race ends!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

maiziezoe said:


> After Monkey George (as my kids call him) we went out for Japanese food. It was awesome. I believe I did very good. I asked that my food not be grilled with oil and butter... and since I was able to watch the dude cook it, I know he did it right.



I'm so glad you went out to Japanese and enjoyed your meal!  I was sad for you when you thought it would be too many points.  I SO love Japanese and especially sushi/sashimi.  What did you order?


----------



## donac

Boy this place was busy yesterday.  

I spent the day working at a charity event.  We were making pillowcases for kids with cancer.  A quilt magazine challenged the quilters in America to make 1million pillowcases.  According to this magazine if each of their readers made 4 cases they would hit their goal.  Now quilt shops are in on it also.  My quilt shop has pledged at least 1000.  Yesterday was our first day for the year.  Between what we made and what was dropped off to the store we had about 280 to donate.  

Will post a picture later.

Well better get moving.  Church, grocery shopping and costumes today.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## pjlla

Morning folks!  Just dropping by quickly to post the QOTD and then I am off to DD's swim meet (and I'm already running late! ).

Today's QOTD:

What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?

I'm not generally a person with big fears or anxieties (other than something happening to my family), but I think I am most afraid that I will lose the weight and not be able to maintain.  This is the furthest I have EVER come on a weight loss journey and I am truly almost AFRAID to hit maintenance.  Maybe that is why I have been kind of just puttering around with these last few pounds??? 

I'll hop on tonight when I get back!  Have a beautiful Sunday everyone!.....P


----------



## tmfranlk

Good morning, everyone! Sounds like there have been some big successes this weekend. My week and weekend have gone pretty well. The biggest change has been that I decided to bite the bullet and give up my soda habit. It wasn't a huge one - usually one large diet from McDonald's every day or two, okay mostly everyday and sometimes twice, but it still needs to be tamed. My craving is pretty specific - it has to be a fountain soda, and McDs calms it best - so hopefully it will be easier to kick then if I had to avoid drinking the stuff that's in the house. Man, I crave those bubbles though.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning Everyone,

Had a good, OP day yesterday. Did drink wine for the first time in probably a year or more, but used some of my WPA and was fine with it. I slept for almost 12 hours last night and when I finally woke up couldn't get into exercising. It's very cold here in CT, but I'm thinking of taking a walk later anyway. Just a quick one to increase my step total for the day. I've planned most of my menu for the day and it looks like I'm unlikely to go over my minimum points today.

QOTD: I seem to hit a road block when I get under 140 pounds, which puts me less than 10 pounds from the upper extreme of a healthy weight. My fear is getting to a healthy weight. Of course, my fear should be maintaining because my idea of a healthy weight is just under 120. Last week I lost so much that I went under 140 and this week I gained a tiny bit, less than half a pound, but still a gain. All I do is yo-yo between 136 and 142. I'm determined to get under 135.

That being said, it's time to write out my rewards for achieving weight loss goals. I've been thinking a lot about them and trying to avoid food rewards, but I am on a budget, so I had to come up with some cheap ones. Here goes nothing. Sorry this is such a long post.

Reaching 135 pounds- 4 points worth of hot chocolate at Starbucks
Reaching 35 pounds lost- WATP DVD
Reaching 130 pounds- small box of Junior Mints
Reaching 40 pounds lost- new gym shorts
Reaching 125 pounds- WATP DVD
Reaching 45 pounds lots- new gym socks
Reaching 120 pounds- 4 points worth of hot chocolate at Starbucks
Reaching Goal/50 pounds lost- going shopping for new pants

Have a great OP day everyone! And, thanks for listening!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My biggest fear also is whether I can maintain it. I know it will be a struggle at first but like losing this weight hopefully it will become a habit.

Did great this weekend, SO FAR! Only up .2 for the weekend. Probably will be up a bit more tomorrow as we have company coming today and will be having pizza and snacks and drinks.

Heading out to church in about 30 minutes. Teaching Sunday School and then there is a christening during the service. Then DD1 has choir practice after church and then we will run to the liquor store on the way home. I also have to pick up a bag of chips! The company is bringing the dessert. I have an angel food cake that I made yesterday that I could snack on. 

Had one chocolate chip muffin for 130 calories. Gonna take my big bottle of water to hold me over until I get home. May take a small LUNA bar with me too. 

Watching DR. WHO with our company today. We are all big fans and are sad to see David Tennant leave! We will be watching the last episode with him again and then the special features DVD. DH gets the DVDs before they come out to review for his scifi website. It's fun watching the stuff. I caught bits and pieces yesterday so it will be good to sit down and enjoy the whole thing.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jennz

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?
> 
> ....P



Okay my answer is kind of deep and very personal and I think I really need some pushing from a Jillian to help me with this.  My weight has been my protection.  For whatever reason I have always had a huge dark fear of rape, I don't know why.  I remember a video they showed us in 6th grade - a mom put her kids on the school bus, waved goodbye to her hubby and went back inside without locking the door and a man came in a raped her.  Lovely for a 10 year old to watch right?  Maybe I read way more into it, but anyway, 35 years later...when I was thin people "noticed" me.  Extra pounds = invisibility.  I really really need to work through this, I have tears in my eyes as I'm typing this.  So I'll do what I do best and change the subject...

DD has a cheer competition in Ft. Wayne today, her squad is against 3 others.  Go Flames!!    That's a 2 hour drive, so I'm off to get ready.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mikamah

tigger813 said:


> Yesterday I reached a 40 pound total for weight loss! I plan on that getting to 50 by mid March!


Whoo hoo!!!That is awesome Tracey, and that clippie looks great!!


jennz said:


> Okay are you all ready for this...I went sledding today!!  First time in my life!  (grew up in Orlando) It was actually fun, but it was cold.  I almost peed my pants - that was not fun (post baby benefit lol sorry if tmi!) and I think I'm kind of bruised - at one point I bounced off onto a side walk.  And that's a lot of work just getting up off the ground over and over!


Sledding sounds like so much fun for you.  My brother has a big hill beside his house, so when we're out there, we sled, and let me tell you, hiking this body up and down off the sled is defiintely exercise.  Hope you're bruises aren't too bad.  It is amazing to get to know people from all over the country.  Living in newengland, we grew up with snow and sledding, but there are so many places where you don't have that. 



Where'sPiglet? said:


> King Cake
> 
> 
> King cakes are a close relative to the cinnamon roll in both ingredients and taste. And I think a few places sell some mini king cakes that are roughly one serving, but the vast majority are full cakes.
> 
> It's technically not called "king cake season" but in my mind, that's one of the best parts of Carnival, which lasts from Three Kings Day (Epiphany - Jan 6th) through Mardi Gras Day (Fat Tuesday - the day before Ash Wednesday). This year, Mardi Gras Day is February 16th. Most bakeries will only sell king cakes during Carnival because that is traditional. A few will change the colors of the sprinkles on top and sell them year round.


Yup, that sounds dangerous.  It would be too easy to curl up with a king cake on these cold winter weekends. 



maiziezoe said:


> After the expo we went to see Curious George Live. I bought the kids popcorn and held it in my lap so they could share and I didn't eat one piece! After Monkey George (as my kids call him) we went out for Japanese food. It was awesome. I believe I did very good. I asked that my food not be grilled with oil and butter... and since I was able to watch the dude cook it, I know he did it right.  Then we went grocery shopping for some WW bagels and some Healthy Life bread. Now we're home and I am TIRED!!


My son still loves curious george, now I'll have to check and see if he's coming to boston.  When he was younger, we saw dora and diego live, and they were great shows.  Sounds like your japanese food went well.


pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?


I'm afraid I'm not going to lose any weight, and then backslide and gain back the little I've kept off.  I guess I'm also a little afraid of losing the weight too.  It's easy to blame some of the unhappiness in my life on my weight, but if it came off, and those feelings were still there, then they are my own, and i have to own up to them.  I think I have issues.  I do want to lose the weight.  Yesterdays ww meeting was on eating for hunger, and on finding ways to stop the emotional eating.  They talked about all the emotional reasons we eat, and what to do instead.  My leader is pretty funny- "if you hungry, you need food, if you're sad- you need to cry, deal with the emotions."  The hardest emotion to not eat for was happiness- celebrating.  so many of us celebrate with food, and you can't avoid celebrations-birthdays, graduations, but you need to find a way to deal with them, using your weekly 35 points, or planning a splurge, making healthy choices.  

Well, I'm on day 2, and yesterday was the first day all year that I tracked every bite.  I'm off to steal the tv from michael now and do some wii fit. 

have a great sunday.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?



I fear myself the  most.   I dont have fears or anxietys normally either but I always give up on myself.    I am not doing it this time.   I want to have another baby but I am putting my weight loss first so if I get pregnant great but I am not stopping my plan due to that.   

I am off to the parks today.   Got in my C25K this morning.  Hopefully that will make up for my tea at the GF today.   I am treating my son for learning the whole alphabet.   He is 5 and loves tea go figure.   Maybe it is his European roots from his nana.      So that is his treat and mine for the day.   See you all later tonight.   Have a great Sunday.


----------



## ohMom

well i got a bit behind....

qotd -- my biggest 'fear' or concern is that I sabotage myself, I know several others have said the same thing...then i feel out of control.  still working on this

thought i'd read a bit to motivate me to workout!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  For me it is exercise.  Exercise is my nemisis.  I am committed to starting though.  Not only do I need to do it to reach my goals and to improve my health, but I need to be a good role model for my kids.  The kids are starting a passport to winter fun tomorrow and they are challenged to get at least one hour of exercise each day and they get extra points if they do it with family.  It is almost as if it is meant to be.  I used to worry about gaining the weight back, but I am confident that after 6 years I will  not regain too much of it.  I seem to play with 10 lbs before I get motivated to get back on the horse.  I'm sure that it will be more difficult once I reach my true goal, but I think that I can do it.


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> Okay my answer is kind of deep and very personal and I think I really need some pushing from a Jillian to help me with this.  My weight has been my protection.  For whatever reason I have always had a huge dark fear of rape, I don't know why.  I remember a video they showed us in 6th grade - a mom put her kids on the school bus, waved goodbye to her hubby and went back inside without locking the door and a man came in a raped her.  Lovely for a 10 year old to watch right?  Maybe I read way more into it, but anyway, 35 years later...when I was thin people "noticed" me.  Extra pounds = invisibility.  I really really need to work through this, I have tears in my eyes as I'm typing this.


----------



## lecach

Today's QOTD:

What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?

Falling off the wagon. I am in the daily exercise and diet pattern now and it's a part of my routine. But I know all too well how easy it is to skip a day of exercise, eat a bad meal, and then gradually increase those bad behaviors.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I just registered for the Disneyland Half Marathon!!!    I think I mentioned on a previous post on this thread that when I planned our DLR trip for December 2009, my deal with DH was that we could buy APs if I would run the Half with him over Labor Day.  Talk about motivation!  So, we have the AP's, I just found out in another thread about a discount code for the race, and I went ahead and bit the bullet and signed us up.
> 
> It feels a bit early to me, mostly because I had in my head that I was going to wait and sign up when I finished my C25K program and started building endurance for the much longer 13 mile run, but in addition to the coupon code (DLTS951 - saves $21 for anyone interested), I started worrying that the race would sell out and I would lose my highly motivating event that's keeping me excited about training.  Now I just need to look into where to stay.  My preference will probably be for the DLH just because I'll want our room to be close after the race ends!



I want to sign up for the DLR Half also!! 



jennz said:


> Okay my answer is kind of deep and very personal and I think I really need some pushing from a Jillian to help me with this.  My weight has been my protection.  For whatever reason I have always had a huge dark fear of rape, I don't know why.  I remember a video they showed us in 6th grade - a mom put her kids on the school bus, waved goodbye to her hubby and went back inside without locking the door and a man came in a raped her.  Lovely for a 10 year old to watch right?  Maybe I read way more into it, but anyway, 35 years later...when I was thin people "noticed" me.  Extra pounds = invisibility.  I really really need to work through this, I have tears in my eyes as I'm typing this.  So I'll do what I do best and change the subject...



 That is a hard thing to share. Rape is a very real fear though; maybe you can take some self defense classes to help you combat the fear. If you go the martial arts route, it can be exercise and education at the same time. 



mikamah said:


> Yup, that sounds dangerous.  It would be too easy to curl up with a king cake on these cold winter weekends.



The saving grace is that most of the weekends have not been really cold.  

QOTD: I don't think I'm afraid of losing the weight. I don't have a huge amount to lose, and the weight gain that prompted me to really put forth an effort to get rid of it was recent. (I moved and my lifestyle changed in the process - MUCH less walking - not much mass transit here.) I just want to fit into my clothes that are about 2 sizes smaller than what I'm wearing now, as well as to complete that half marathon.


----------



## 50sjayne

pjlla said:


> Morning folks!  Just dropping by quickly to post the QOTD and then I am off to DD's swim meet (and I'm already running late! ).
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?
> 
> I'm not generally a person with big fears or anxieties (other than something happening to my family), but I think I am most afraid that I will lose the weight and not be able to maintain.  This is the furthest I have EVER come on a weight loss journey and I am truly almost AFRAID to hit maintenance.  Maybe that is why I have been kind of just puttering around with these last few pounds???
> 
> I'll hop on tonight when I get back!  Have a beautiful Sunday everyone!.....P



Pjlla--the cards were stacked against us last time with the Holidays...This will be much better this time, and we know now how hard it is to dump that extra 5 pounds that seem so harmless....
What I'm most afraid of right now is cleaning out my food stores. I will not waste food and I am determined to save money so donating is out but making healthy meals has been a real creativity challenge using up stuff in the cupboards and freezer. So far so good though. I made cookies last night but I have a huge carrot dangling at the end of this week-- it's possible Crazy Heart might be showing then at our art theater. If not I'm going to have to figure out some kind of monumental reward instead of that...lol.


----------



## maiziezoe

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I'm so glad you went out to Japanese and enjoyed your meal!  I was sad for you when you thought it would be too many points.  I SO love Japanese and especially sushi/sashimi.  What did you order?



I had the Steak Teppanyaki with white rice. I made sure the steak and veggies were cooked without butter and oil and I only ate half of the steak and half of the white rice. The veggies were so good! I love zucchini! My food seemed to stick to the grill a little more than the rest of my tablemates and he had to cook my stuff on a separate part of the grill, but I didn't care!   I also had the Japanese Onion Soup. Yum! I skipped the ice cream dessert. 



jennz said:


> Okay my answer is kind of deep and very personal and I think I really need some pushing from a Jillian to help me with this.  My weight has been my protection.  For whatever reason I have always had a huge dark fear of rape, I don't know why.  I remember a video they showed us in 6th grade - a mom put her kids on the school bus, waved goodbye to her hubby and went back inside without locking the door and a man came in a raped her.  Lovely for a 10 year old to watch right?  Maybe I read way more into it, but anyway, 35 years later...when I was thin people "noticed" me.  Extra pounds = invisibility.  I really really need to work through this, I have tears in my eyes as I'm typing this.  So I'll do what I do best and change the subject...
> 
> DD has a cheer competition in Ft. Wayne today, her squad is against 3 others.  Go Flames!!    That's a 2 hour drive, so I'm off to get ready.  Have a great day everyone!



BIG HUGE HUGS, Jen!!!  

Good luck to your dd at her cheer competition!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I fear myself the  most.   I dont have fears or anxietys normally either but I always give up on myself.    I am not doing it this time.   I want to have another baby but I am putting my weight loss first so if I get pregnant great but I am not stopping my plan due to that.
> 
> I am off to the parks today.   Got in my C25K this morning.  Hopefully that will make up for my tea at the GF today.   I am treating my son for learning the whole alphabet.   He is 5 and loves tea go figure.   Maybe it is his European roots from his nana.      So that is his treat and mine for the day.   See you all later tonight.   Have a great Sunday.



I've always wanted to try tea at the GF. I love tea!


----------



## sahbushka

I am afraid of getting to my goal weight and getting the mentality that "I have this beat" and gaining all the weight back.  I have done that before and I need to know that I will be doing this for the rest of my life.

So far this week is going ok for me...usually the week leading up to my visit from Aunt Flo is particularly ugly but it has been ok so I am pleased with that.  I am nervous though because my dl trip is in 25 days and I know the combination of being on vacation and pms is going to lead to some heavy eating on my trip.  I am the coach for the week after I get back so I hope that will help get me back on track!

SarahMay


----------



## maiziezoe

mikamah said:


> My son still loves curious george, now I'll have to check and see if he's coming to boston.  When he was younger, we saw dora and diego live, and they were great shows.  Sounds like your japanese food went well.



Curious George was really cute. If it is in a city near you, you should check it out. Go to the Curious George Live website and get the code for half price tickets. I think the code is WINTER.... but I am not sure. I just looked on the website and now I can't find where I found the code. http://curiousgeorgelive.com/shows/curious-george-live



*Today's QOTD:

What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?
*

I'm afraid of slipping into the bad habits I had in the past. I was bulimic for a long time but I wasn't a typical bulimic. I never binged, I just purged. I would eat a hard boiled egg and purge. Or a tic tac. I also over exercised. I would often stay up all night working out. I was 19 and less than 90 pounds at 5"4'. Hopefully all my years of therapy won't let me slip back into that again. But, that is my biggest fear. 

I'm off to work out and then grocery shop for the week.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Today's QOTD:

What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?

Failure.



jennz said:


> Okay my answer is kind of deep and very personal and I think I really need some pushing from a Jillian to help me with this.  My weight has been my protection.  For whatever reason I have always had a huge dark fear of rape, I don't know why.  I remember a video they showed us in 6th grade - a mom put her kids on the school bus, waved goodbye to her hubby and went back inside without locking the door and a man came in a raped her.  Lovely for a 10 year old to watch right?  Maybe I read way more into it, but anyway, 35 years later...when I was thin people "noticed" me.  Extra pounds = invisibility.  I really really need to work through this, I have tears in my eyes as I'm typing this.  So I'll do what I do best and change the subject...



Yeah, not a good video for a 10 year old to watch, ever! 

But look at it in a different way, if you were thinner, stronger and mentally in a place that you would not be meek would you be more willing to stand up to a would be attacker. Could you fight to the death right now? Do you think you could if you were more fit? 
Don't change the subject, you need to face your fears or they will hold you back forever. You need to sign up for a self defense course or a marital arts course. You can take control of this aspect of your life!!


----------



## Craftydawn

Hi all! 

I can't believe I actually caught up on all of the posts. I enjoy reading them so much that I get bummed when I fall behind.


I have been struggling the past couple of weeks. I haven't exercised much and have tried to keep my eating under control. It has been raining so much that it is depressing. Luckily, my work schedule changes starting tomorrow so I am home an hour earlier. No excuse not to be able to work-out. So, today I am going to go into the garage and bring in my step for my Firm workouts and add that to my arsenal of workouts. I have all of the equipment needed to workout, I just need to get my butt in gear and do it. I will alternate between the Firm, Biggest Loser wii, WATP, and some other DVDs I have floating around here. 


QOTD: My biggest fear or what I am afraid of most in my weight loss journey is failure. I am very good at quitting. I can make so many excuses but I have to stop. Last year, it was that my back and leg hurt (I had a herniated disc), but since having my surgery, I can't use that anymore. I don't want to use any excuses. 


I am SOOOO happy! Last weekend, I booked my first trip to Disneyworld for this December!!  This is what is keeping me going on my weight loss journey, why I CAN'T stop. I need to be healthy so I can walk all of those miles. We are going for 8 days so I will need a lot of stamina. Also, let's face it, I want to look good too in the photos from the trip. I usually make sure I am the one taking the photos, so I am not in them.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## sahbushka

Sounds like a great reason to stay on track if you ask me!  Congrats on booking your first trip to WDW!  8 days!  Wow!  That will be so great!

SarahMay


----------



## lisah0711

Wow!  Busy, busy thread this week-end.  So exciting to see all these new clippies!  



tigger813 said:


> Yesterday I reached a 40 pound total for weight loss! I plan on that getting to 50 by mid March!



That new clippie looks great on you!



my3princes said:


> If I can claim the 60 lbs clippie then you definitely NEED the 40 lb one.



Nice job on the 60 lbs clippie -- and I am also impressed at how close you are to goal on your ticker!  



lecach said:


> We're snowed in today (with 5 whole inches of snow ) and I have been SO hungry. I was bad, but not SUPER bad.



Sound like you did pretty well -- and that playing outside is good for you!  



sahbushka said:


> It is good I found this pair because I am heading to disneyland in 26 days and plan to do a bunch of walking...don't want to keep having to hitch up my pants!



Nice job shopping your closet!  



my3princes said:


> DH and I spent 5 hours turning our basement gym into a workout studio.  We added chin up bars so the 5 of us can all work out together and we added padded snap together flooring.  As soon as DH's new dumbbells get here we will be all set up.  The kids are so happy with it.  I wish it wasn't in the basement as I have a dust allergy and no matter how clean it is, it is still a basement.  I'll try to remember to take photos tomorrow.



Sounds like lots of family fun.  Can you get a HEPA air filter and put it down there to help with your allergies?  I saw one at Lowe's today that you just plugged in.



donac said:


> Between what we made and what was dropped off to the store we had about 280 to donate.



Wow!  That is a lot of pillowcases!  I am always impressed with all your needlework skills!  



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?



I'm afraid of not making it, especially because in my mind I've been like I have to do this and keep it off because I don't ever think I could do it again . . . I think that we should all have more faith in ourselves!  



cclovesdis said:


> That being said, it's time to write out my rewards for achieving weight loss goals. I've been thinking a lot about them and trying to avoid food rewards, but I am on a budget, so I had to come up with some cheap ones. Here goes nothing.



Wow!  Looks like a great and well thought out plan.  



jennz said:


> Okay my answer is kind of deep and very personal and I think I really need some pushing from a Jillian to help me with this.  My weight has been my protection.  For whatever reason I have always had a huge dark fear of rape, I don't know why.  I remember a video they showed us in 6th grade - a mom put her kids on the school bus, waved goodbye to her hubby and went back inside without locking the door and a man came in a raped her.  Lovely for a 10 year old to watch right?  Maybe I read way more into it, but anyway, 35 years later...when I was thin people "noticed" me.  Extra pounds = invisibility.  I really really need to work through this, I have tears in my eyes as I'm typing this.  So I'll do what I do best and change the subject...



, jenn.  I like all the suggestions about self-defense classes.  



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm on day 2, and yesterday was the first day all year that I tracked every bite.  I'm off to steal the tv from michael now and do some wii fit.



Two days down -- another 28 and it will be a habit!  

It is a snowy day here.  DH and I had a hot date at the waste transfer station this morning.  We are easily entertained!    Chicken and vegetable curry is in the crockpot so I can spend the afternoon puttering around the house.  It is a nice way to spend a snowy afternoon.  Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## my3princes

I took my youngest to his snowboard lesson today and it was sooo cold out.  I walked up and down the bunny hill just to keep my blood pumping.  I have an allergy to the cold.  I know it sounds crazy, but when I get cold I break out in hives, therefore I spend most of the winter months indoors.  If I plan ahead and dress for it I can manage.  I promised him that I will ski a couple of runs with him after his lesson.  I skied several times with them last year, but since middle son had brain surgery and can't snowboard this year I have not been going.


ETA:  I ended up with full body hives this afternoon.  They hit about an hour after we came in.  I had to crawl into bed with my mattress pad turned on.  I took a nap and am okay now.  Man I was itchy for awhile.


Deb


----------



## Craftydawn

sahbushka said:


> Sounds like a great reason to stay on track if you ask me!  Congrats on booking your first trip to WDW!  8 days!  Wow!  That will be so great!
> 
> SarahMay



Thanks! I am really looking forward to it. Now for the fun part: PLANNING!


----------



## donac

Here is a picture of all the pillowcases we had made or donated yesterday






We ended up with over 270 for the day.


I haven't eaten the best for the last couple of days.  I was at the local highschool today working on costumes for their musical and then went to a Pampered Chef party.  Bought a basket to grill veggies in on the barbeque.  I can't wait till it is warm enough to barbeque.


I  did go shopping today and got lot of fruits and veggies.  I am all set for the next couple of days.  Tomorrow I won't be eating too much after school since I have a dentist appointment and the entire right side of my face will be numb for about 4 hours.  Then I have to make macaroni salad for a bridal shower we are having for a dept member on Tuesday after oour last exams.

I have tto catch up with things on the thread.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  Hopefully warmer weather is coming soon .


----------



## my3princes

I did the first p90x workout.  OMG what a workout.  Obviously I didn't keep up, but I didn't give up either.  The kids did most of it too


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

my3princes said:


> ETA:  I ended up with full body hives this afternoon.  They hit about an hour after we came in.  I had to crawl into bed with my mattress pad turned on.  I took a nap and am okay now.  Man I was itchy for awhile.
> 
> 
> Deb



Deb can you ward off the hives if you take benadryl or something before you go out?


----------



## jennz

to all of you guys!!  This morning was the first time I've admitted that fear to anyone except DH, and it's the first time I've admitted that being overweight = safety to me.  THANK YOU for the suggestions for self-defense classes.  My first thought was "Why haven't I thought of that?"  Then I remembered why - too fat/out of shape and then add on busy to do it.  I will definitely look into it. I've always thought that my irrational fear was not debilitating - I still go out do things, it doesn't hold me back...but I realized today that it does.  By typing out that response I see that it does -keeps the weight on, which keeps me tired, not able to do everything I want to, impacts my self-image...wow!  That was an eye-opener!

DD's squad won first place!!  This was their best performance of the season and I'm glad the judges thought so too!!! I've never seen such an objective scoring system be as subjective as it is with all-star cheer (of course she's never done another sport so what do I know?)

my3princes...I just heard about people being allergic to the cold on a morning show...I'm so sorry you have that.

Now I get to help dd finish a project that's due guess when?  Tomorrow!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Way to go DD!!!!!


----------



## corinnak

Jennz - That video sounds so traumatic!  It's not good that they showed that in school!   I'm glad you were able to share that, though, and I hope that you are now able to find ways to disarm the fear, by looking at it from a different perspective and/or giving yourself new tools for self-defense.  

Today's QOTD:
What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?

I think I've shared this before, maybe last season, so at the risk of repeating myself:  I've also been afraid of being attractive.  My parents' marriage broke up over some issues of infidelity and I have subconsciously been afraid that if I looked attractive to other men, I might destroy my own marriage and cause my children the same pain I experienced.  It was not rational or something I was fully conscious of, based as it was on fears that were formed in me between age 9 and 14 or so,  but once I dragged it out and admitted it, I've been able to move past it.

And yes, weird as it is, I have indeed noticed some attention from men other than my husband in the last few months.   It surprises me every time, since for years it was a non-factor, and I am still figuring out the best ways to handle it.  Fortunately, my marriage has been and continues to be rock solid.


The other great fear I have now that I'm at goal is one that has dogged me all along and led me not to tell more than a few people that I was even trying to lose any weight.  It's the fear of looking foolish for trying and failing.  I didn't want people to look at me and say "yeah, she was all revved up about losing weight 2 weeks ago and now look at her eating all that cake!"  And now I don't want people to look at me and say "She did so great losing that weight and now look at her - back to her old size again."  Which sounds so silly, in a way - imagining that anyone actually cares enough to judge my weight fluctuations like that! 

This fear of regaining, though, is still with me now at goal, because I'm aware that I could gain back everything I've lost (and then some).  It is not an irrational fear!  I've done it before. Therefore, I keep on thinking of the reasons that things are different this time and the fact that it really is within my power and control to continue my healthy, mindful habits.  I know the things that got me to my highest weight and I know how to avoid them (hint: don't ever let a cake or cookies sit out on the counter in my house - they don't last long.  Also, ice cream in the kitchen freezer is not a good thing!)  

So I continue on, mindfully logging my food, working out, doing the stuff that got me to where I want to be.  So far, so good!


----------



## lisaviolet

jennz said:


> Okay my answer is kind of deep and very personal and I think I really need some pushing from a Jillian to help me with this.  My weight has been my protection.  For whatever reason I have always had a huge dark fear of rape, I don't know why.  I remember a video they showed us in 6th grade - a mom put her kids on the school bus, waved goodbye to her hubby and went back inside without locking the door and a man came in a raped her.  Lovely for a 10 year old to watch right?  Maybe I read way more into it, but anyway, 35 years later...when I was thin people "noticed" me.  Extra pounds = invisibility.  I really really need to work through this, I have tears in my eyes as I'm typing this.  So I'll do what I do best and change the subject...
> !



  Jenn.  How brave of you to state that.  How brave of you.

Listen, I've had an interesting life. My uncle was a pedophile. I say that with no fear or "what will people think" because it's just part - not all of course -  of my life. And part of many women's lives.  And I'm sure many on a weight thread.  

 It no longer steals as much from me in big and small ways.    And you know Jenn I didn't completely understand what years did to me.  I went with  the "live your life - move on " crap that people espouse but it caught up to me not only in weight but in depression and in physical shaking and such.

And one of the most debilitating and life stealing ways was not wanting to be seen. I did everything not to be seen.  (EDIT: I just read your post above.  I was always out as well - but that doesn't mean I still wasn't hiding or wanting to make myself not looked at or noticed.  I was)  So I understand.  But I'm also  here to say you must work through it (some great suggestions) - you must.  It's not a full life not wanting to be seen.  It's not.  And I guarantee you that it is a brand new world not to let weight be a barrier/protection. I didn't want to be attractive or even worse sexually attractive.  I wanted the weight.   (which is really ridiculous since some overweight women are very attractive and sexually attractive)  

I still struggle with it and the process wasn't fa la la la in the least.  Sometimes down before you can go up but It's SO WORTH IT.

What a brave woman you are.


----------



## lisaviolet

jennz said:


> DD's squad won first place!!
> 
> 
> 
> :



Fantastic.


----------



## lisaviolet

I didn't even answer the question myself.  Hmmm.  I used to have tons of reasons to have fear of goal.  I really think they've disappated.  In fact, I decided I'm at goal in November.  How utterly pompous of me.    And brand new me for sure.  

I don't have a lot of fear of gaining back - some for sure - because it has taken me years - I eat everything I love - and I will add food or tone down exercise when I think I can't keep it up for life.  It's like I've made maintenance more important than the loss.  But of course I still have some fears. 

I used to have fear of always being big.  My goal will be high.  I look a lot lower in weight than I am.  Bones of concrete I guess.  But I've worked that out - FINALLY  - this year.  FINALLY accepting my body type at 42!  

Boy this is a positive day -  LAUGHING>    - you should ask me tomorrow.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tmfranlk said:


> Good morning, everyone! Sounds like there have been some big successes this weekend. My week and weekend have gone pretty well. The biggest change has been that I decided to bite the bullet and give up my soda habit. It wasn't a huge one - usually one large diet from McDonald's every day or two, okay mostly everyday and sometimes twice, but it still needs to be tamed. My craving is pretty specific - it has to be a fountain soda, and McDs calms it best - so hopefully it will be easier to kick then if I had to avoid drinking the stuff that's in the house. Man, I crave those bubbles though.



Good luck! I know you will feel so much better, once you get past the first week or so. You could try seltzer with some lemon or lime if you really need the bubbles. I replaced the soda with hot tea and black coffee. Now most days, I only drink water. You should put the money you're saving in a jar and get yourself something fun at the end of the month!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Okay my answer is kind of deep and very personal and I think I really need some pushing from a Jillian to help me with this.  My weight has been my protection.  For whatever reason I have always had a huge dark fear of rape, I don't know why.  I remember a video they showed us in 6th grade - a mom put her kids on the school bus, waved goodbye to her hubby and went back inside without locking the door and a man came in a raped her.  Lovely for a 10 year old to watch right?  Maybe I read way more into it, but anyway, 35 years later...when I was thin people "noticed" me.  Extra pounds = invisibility.  I really really need to work through this, I have tears in my eyes as I'm typing this.  So I'll do what I do best and change the subject...


----------



## tigger813

Only did the EA Sports workout today. Went to church and then had company. I had a white russian, we ordered pizza, and they brought some snacks and desserts. They made an eggless chocolate cake as their son is allergic to eggs. It was awesome. They also brought a spicy chicken dip that DH and I are finishing right now as our supper. Drinking my water though. I was only up .2 as of this morning and don't think I've totally overdone it today but I enjoyed myself. Extra workouts on the menu for tomorrow plus giving a massage and I also have my Irish step class tomorrow night.

Have  good night all!


----------



## my3princes

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Deb can you ward off the hives if you take benadryl or something before you go out?



It helps, but also makes me so tired that I need a nap which results in no outdoor fun.  I've been dealing with this since my sophmore year in college.  It's just part of life.



I am humbled by reading what everyone has written today.  Many of you have bared your souls and I hope that this is the breakthrough that you need.  I am proud of each of you for realizing what the issue is and for searching out the solution.  You don't need Jillian, you've become Jillian  You can do this and you are becoming a better and stronger person.  You go girls


----------



## pjlla

tmfranlk said:


> Good morning, everyone! Sounds like there have been some big successes this weekend. My week and weekend have gone pretty well. The biggest change has been that I decided to bite the bullet and give up my soda habit. It wasn't a huge one - usually one large diet from McDonald's every day or two, okay mostly everyday and sometimes twice, but it still needs to be tamed. My craving is pretty specific - it has to be a fountain soda, and McDs calms it best - so hopefully it will be easier to kick then if I had to avoid drinking the stuff that's in the house. Man, I crave those bubbles though.



Move to my house and you would give up that habit quickly.... I live 30 minutes from the nearest McDonalds (or any fast food other than Dunkin Donuts).  I suppose there are some good things about living out in the boondocks!!    Glad you are making the effort to kick that habit!  



cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> Had a good, OP day yesterday. Did drink wine for the first time in probably a year or more, but used some of my WPA and was fine with it. I slept for almost 12 hours last night and when I finally woke up couldn't get into exercising. It's very cold here in CT, but I'm thinking of taking a walk later anyway. Just a quick one to increase my step total for the day. I've planned most of my menu for the day and it looks like I'm unlikely to go over my minimum points today.
> 
> QOTD: I seem to hit a road block when I get under 140 pounds, which puts me less than 10 pounds from the upper extreme of a healthy weight. My fear is getting to a healthy weight. Of course, my fear should be maintaining because my idea of a healthy weight is just under 120. Last week I lost so much that I went under 140 and this week I gained a tiny bit, less than half a pound, but still a gain. All I do is yo-yo between 136 and 142. I'm determined to get under 135.
> 
> That being said, it's time to write out my rewards for achieving weight loss goals. I've been thinking a lot about them and trying to avoid food rewards, but I am on a budget, so I had to come up with some cheap ones. Here goes nothing. Sorry this is such a long post.
> 
> Reaching 135 pounds- 4 points worth of hot chocolate at Starbucks
> Reaching 35 pounds lost- WATP DVD
> Reaching 130 pounds- small box of Junior Mints
> Reaching 40 pounds lost- new gym shorts
> Reaching 125 pounds- WATP DVD
> Reaching 45 pounds lots- new gym socks
> Reaching 120 pounds- 4 points worth of hot chocolate at Starbucks
> Reaching Goal/50 pounds lost- going shopping for new pants
> 
> Have a great OP day everyone! And, thanks for listening!



You've got some great specific rewards lined up!



jennz said:


> Okay my answer is kind of deep and very personal and I think I really need some pushing from a Jillian to help me with this.  My weight has been my protection.  For whatever reason I have always had a huge dark fear of rape, I don't know why.  I remember a video they showed us in 6th grade - a mom put her kids on the school bus, waved goodbye to her hubby and went back inside without locking the door and a man came in a raped her.  Lovely for a 10 year old to watch right?  Maybe I read way more into it, but anyway, 35 years later...when I was thin people "noticed" me.  Extra pounds = invisibility.  I really really need to work through this, I have tears in my eyes as I'm typing this.  So I'll do what I do best and change the subject...
> 
> DD has a cheer competition in Ft. Wayne today, her squad is against 3 others.  Go Flames!!    That's a 2 hour drive, so I'm off to get ready.  Have a great day everyone!



Thanks for being brave enough to share that with us.     Maybe now that you have put it out there, you can find a positive way to deal with the fear.   I love the idea of some self-defense classes, as others have mentioned.  



Where'sPiglet? said:


> I want to sign up for the DLR Half also!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a hard thing to share. Rape is a very real fear though; maybe you can take some self defense classes to help you combat the fear. If you go the martial arts route, it can be exercise and education at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The saving grace is that most of the weekends have not been really cold.
> 
> QOTD: I don't think I'm afraid of losing the weight. I don't have a huge amount to lose, and the weight gain that prompted me to really put forth an effort to get rid of it was recent. (I moved and my lifestyle changed in the process - MUCH less walking - not much mass transit here.) I just want to fit into my clothes that are about 2 sizes smaller than what I'm wearing now, as well as to complete that half marathon.



You were the first to mention the self-defense classes for jennz... GREAT idea!  And it is probably excellent exercise to boot!  Good thinking!



50sjayne said:


> Pjlla--the cards were stacked against us last time with the Holidays...This will be much better this time, and we know now how hard it is to dump that extra 5 pounds that seem so harmless....
> What I'm most afraid of right now is cleaning out my food stores. I will not waste food and I am determined to save money so donating is out but making healthy meals has been a real creativity challenge using up stuff in the cupboards and freezer. So far so good though. I made cookies last night but I have a huge carrot dangling at the end of this week-- it's possible Crazy Heart might be showing then at our art theater. If not I'm going to have to figure out some kind of monumental reward instead of that...lol.



Yup.... I am DEFINITELY finding a different way to handle holiday eating.  I've been doing well with the one/two day holidays... Easter, T.giving, etc.  But Christmas/New Years ends up being kind of a week long holiday for us (we celebrate over multiple days with different parts of the family) and it is SO hard to keep on track all those days.  But I am so disgusted that here it is almost Feb. 1st and I am still trying to get back to my Christmas Eve weight.  NOTHING I ate during those days was worth this frustration (well.... maybe the lemon meringue pie...).

How did you end up with the New Year's pantry challenge?  I splurged today and stopped for  rotisserie chicken.  We were heading home from yet another swim meet, it was late, we were tired, and nothing at home was defrosted enough to cook (Yes, I realize that I should have planned ahead better and put something in the crock pot... oh well).  I figured a $7 chicken  was a good compromise versus bringing home pizza or Chinese (plus it was a lot healthier!).  Well... it actually ended up being $11 because DS is allergic to chicken so I bought a box of fish sticks for him for a treat.  But still cheaper than pizza or chinese!!  We had cauliflower and a box of whole wheat couscous (from the pantry) with dinner, so I kind of stuck with my plan.



Craftydawn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I can't believe I actually caught up on all of the posts. I enjoy reading them so much that I get bummed when I fall behind.
> 
> I am SOOOO happy! Last weekend, I booked my first trip to Disneyworld for this December!!  This is what is keeping me going on my weight loss journey, why I CAN'T stop. I need to be healthy so I can walk all of those miles. We are going for 8 days so I will need a lot of stamina. Also, let's face it, I want to look good too in the photos from the trip. I usually make sure I am the one taking the photos, so I am not in them.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!



Holy COW!  Your first trip??  LUCKY YOU!! DIsney in December is Delightful (sounds like a poem)!!  And it is a GREAT motivator to get in shape and lose weight!!  



lisah0711 said:


> It is a snowy day here.  DH and I had a hot date at the waste transfer station this morning.  We are easily entertained!    Chicken and vegetable curry is in the crockpot so I can spend the afternoon puttering around the house.  It is a nice way to spend a snowy afternoon.  Have a great Sunday all!



Silly as it sounds, I'm envious of your trip the transfer station and your puttering afternoon.  With the kids activities this time of year, I RARELY get a "puttering" weekend.  I am practically counting the days until the regular swim season and basketball season end!!

Could you share your crockpot recipe?  I really like curry!



my3princes said:


> I took my youngest to his snowboard lesson today and it was sooo cold out.  I walked up and down the bunny hill just to keep my blood pumping.  I have an allergy to the cold.  I know it sounds crazy, but when I get cold I break out in hives, therefore I spend most of the winter months indoors.  If I plan ahead and dress for it I can manage.  I promised him that I will ski a couple of runs with him after his lesson.  I skied several times with them last year, but since middle son had brain surgery and can't snowboard this year I have not been going.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I ended up with full body hives this afternoon.  They hit about an hour after we came in.  I had to crawl into bed with my mattress pad turned on.  I took a nap and am okay now.  Man I was itchy for awhile.
> 
> 
> Deb



Sorry you were feeling icky and itchy today. And actually, no, it doesn't sound that strange.  DD had a friend a few years ago who is allergic to the cold.  If they tried to swim in our pool before the water was really warm, she would break out in blotches.  And she had to be pretty careful about dressing warmly in the winter.  I know she had some sort of medication for it.  Glad you were able to take care of your hives without medication.



lisaviolet said:


> Jenn.  How brave of you to state that.  How brave of you.
> 
> Listen, I've had an interesting life. My uncle was a pedophile. I say that with no fear or "what will people think" because it's just part - not all of course -  of my life. And part of many women's lives.  And I'm sure many on a weight thread.
> 
> It no longer steals as much from me in big and small ways.    And you know Jenn I didn't completely understand what years did to me.  I went with  the "live your life - move on " crap that people espouse but it caught up to me not only in weight but in depression and in physical shaking and such.
> 
> And one of the most debilitating and life stealing ways was not wanting to be seen. I did everything not to be seen.  (EDIT: I just read your post above.  I was always out as well - but that doesn't mean I still wasn't hiding or wanting to make myself not looked at or noticed.  I was)  So I understand.  But I'm also  here to say you must work through it (some great suggestions) - you must.  It's not a full life not wanting to be seen.  It's not.  And I guarantee you that it is a brand new world not to let weight be a barrier/protection. I didn't want to be attractive or even worse sexually attractive.  I wanted the weight.   (which is really ridiculous since some overweight women are very attractive and sexually attractive)
> 
> I still struggle with it and the process wasn't fa la la la in the least.  Sometimes down before you can go up but It's SO WORTH IT.
> 
> What a brave woman you are.



You are brave too!  And I'm so glad that you are comfortable enough with us here to share your story with us.  I can't imagine that others would judge you based on what someone ELSE did that was out of your control.  

And thanks for sharing your story to help another friend deal with her insecurities and fears.  In the long run I'm sure it will help you too.



lisaviolet said:


> I didn't even answer the question myself.  Hmmm.  I used to have tons of reasons to have fear of goal.  I really think they've disappated.  In fact, I decided I'm at goal in November.  How utterly pompous of me.    And brand new me for sure.
> 
> I don't have a lot of fear of gaining back - some for sure - because it has taken me years - I eat everything I love - and I will add food or tone down exercise when I think I can't keep it up for life.  It's like I've made maintenance more important than the loss.  But of course I still have some fears.
> 
> I used to have fear of always being big.  My goal will be high.  I look a lot lower in weight than I am.  Bones of concrete I guess.  But I've worked that out - FINALLY  - this year.  FINALLY accepting my body type at 42!
> 
> Boy this is a positive day -  LAUGHING>    - you should ask me tomorrow.



I suppose accepting your body type at 42 is better than still hating it at 52!  


Well.... I'll just take a few minutes to say good evening to everyone.  DD's final regular season High School swim meet was today.... she has State Championships in two weeks (she qualified in one event plus she will be on a relay team) and Regionals for her club team that same weekend (she will swim Friday/Sunday for her club team and Saturday for her HS).   

Like I mentioned before, I am SO glad that swim season is winding down!  I know she loves it and it is great exercise, but the driving 30 minutes each way to the Y (and twice a day on some days because of a.m. HS practice and p.m. club practice) and then driving almost every weekend to swim meets that are any where from 1 hour to 4 hours away is TIRING!!! But I just try to keep praising God that she has found a sport she loves and is very good at and that she is healthy enough to enjoy that sport.  

My eating this weekend was slightly less than stellar.  It was a combined problem of less than standard groceries in the house and poor planning.  But tomorrow is another day!! I've got all my meats for the week defrosting in the fridge, so tomorrow I will plan what meat for what day and plan my sides, so that should make the week easier.  I love it when I am organized enough and I can plan ahead enough to have a menu for the week ready, but I don't always do it.

Well... DD is requesting my help finishing up her homework and DS needs to be prompted to study his spelling words for this week.  See you all in the a.m.!  ......................P


----------



## Rose&Mike

*What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?*
Two things--regaining---again, and reaching my goal weight and still not feeling good enough. I don't even know what that means, but I just know that even when I was visibly thin I still thought it wasn't enough. I talked about it before, and I know I just need to keep on working on re-programming my brain. 

Thank you everyone for sharing all your stories. I don't feel so alone on this path.


----------



## redlight

sahbushka said:


> I am afraid of getting to my goal weight and getting the mentality that "I have this beat" and gaining all the weight back.  I have done that before and I need to know that I will be doing this for the rest of my life.



SarahMay, you expressed my fear as well. I don't have much to lose and I've been at goal before (in fact, I was 10 pounds below my current goal after graduating college). I know it's easy for me to go back to my old ways and gain weight.


----------



## Riverhill

my3princes said:


> I took my youngest to his snowboard lesson today and it was sooo cold out.  I walked up and down the bunny hill just to keep my blood pumping.  I have an allergy to the cold.  I know it sounds crazy, but when I get cold I break out in hives, therefore I spend most of the winter months indoors.  If I plan ahead and dress for it I can manage.  I promised him that I will ski a couple of runs with him after his lesson.  I skied several times with them last year, but since middle son had brain surgery and can't snowboard this year I have not been going.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I ended up with full body hives this afternoon.  They hit about an hour after we came in.  I had to crawl into bed with my mattress pad turned on.  I took a nap and am okay now.  Man I was itchy for awhile.
> 
> 
> Deb





I am allergic to the cold too. Found out the hard way when I was ice skating at a young age. Nice to know I'm not alone. 

Today's QOTD:
What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?

Failure. I've started this journey so many times. About 2 years ago I lost 20 pounds and since I've gained it all back. So many excuses, so little motivation. Just want to come home from work and fall over.


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: afraid I won't reach my goal. If weight loss was easy, no one would be overwight. But life is hard and busy and working out takes time! Also I am very competitive and goal oriented, so i would definately feel like a failure if I didn't reach my goal!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

So we started a "largest loser" contest at school. When I weighed in this week, WW told me I gained a pound and the school scale told me I lost a pound. Since I have been using the WW scale here for my WI, that is what I will do. Sadly. Oh well. I have a feeling a lot of it was water weight.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

QOTD:
My biggest fear is that I will not be able to lose the weight I have regained over the last 3 years. I lost 45 lbs in 2006 and by Jan 2008 I had regained it all and more.

I have never been in shape, except in 2006. I have struggled with my weight since I was 10 and I am tired of it. I am happy to say that I finally feel on the right track! Thanks to all of you on this board for being my inspiration/motivation everyday!

Have a great night!

Molly


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

QOTD: My biggest fear is going off program for a day and not getting immediately back on track. I have a tendency to get really excited by a new hobby and get all gungho about it and then a month or two or three later I'm on to something new. My daily journeling of everything I eat and doing the C25K definitely has the feel of my current hobby. It's where all my extra focus and energy (after family and work) is going these days. It's what I talk about all the time ith DH (bless his patient heart!).  I need the weight loss portion of this journey to last for 10+ more months, so I don't want my enthusiasm to fizzle. After that, I need the journaling and excercise to be such a habit that I can maintain this time. 

My other more immediate fear is based in embarrassment. I outweigh most of my friends be at least 70 pounds. They were all so supportive of my weight loss efforts a year ago when I lost almost twenty pounds. I gained back all but two of that during the rest of the year. Now I've just about lost it all again and no one has said anything. Is that because they haven't noticed yet?  Or is it because they figure I'm just yo-yo-ing?  I'm glad no one has said anything since it feels like this is just a "re-do".  I also worried about being embarrassed in another 15 or 20 pounds when I KNOW people will begin to notice and someone asks me how much I've lost. There's something in me that just cringes at saying I've lost 30 pounds when it will be so obvious I still have more to lose. I truly don't think I look like I'm carrying an extra 100 pounds (well, 83 now). I think it probably looks more like 50-60.  I just cringe with people thinking, "Wow, did you know she was 100 pounds overweight?"


----------



## LuvBaloo

I ended up out of town this weekend!

Friday was a great day, as the Olympic Torch Relay came through my town.  My DD (8yo) was part of the children's choir that sang O Canada at our Celebration ceremony.  The torch has been travelling through canada for 3 months covering the whole country.

Anyway, I haven't read any of the posts since Friday, but I have got all the weights entered and am ready to put up the list of missing weights.  I'll check back in tomorrow and get caught up.

And I did my typical too many little treats with too little exercise to end up with a gain again.  Can't seem to stay focussed and motivated and I'm the only one that can change that.  I did get 40minutes of exercising in before sitting down to open the PM's tonight, and I will get exercise in again tomorrow. 

Reminder, you don't have to weigh in if you don't want to.  Here's the list of people who didn't send me a weight yet for Jan 29:
*Seanaci*
A Little Pixie Dust
ajb1969
AlreadyexcitedGrammy
anut4disney
baby1disney
catinthehat35
Christine & family
CinderellasSister
Conway733
CptJackSparrowsGirl
disney mommy
Disney Yooper
DisneyDaddy-O
DisneyMommy-O
Jordans Mommie
kidsrfun
kimwim8
ladytink75
Leader of the Club
Life is good
lornak
memy26
Miss Kelly
Mom2JPL
Northern Julie
pakaramom
PaulaSue
PeterPan09
pmama
poohlove
PRINCESSVIJA
redwalker
Ronda93
Sabrina Mouse
shellynn24
soozay
Southerngirl71
sskem96
TammyNC
TinkerBean
ucfsweetie82​


----------



## Rose&Mike

Shannon-very cool about the torch relay and the choir. Sounds like you had a great weekend!


----------



## jennz

lisaviolet  _you_ are very brave and such a strong woman!!  Thank you so much for your post! 

 to all of you for all your posts yesterday...lots of emotions churning around right now, and besides the fact that I'm working through it (checking into defense class!) I am NOT eating my way through it!

luvbaloo - how fun to see the torch!!!

pjilla - I hear ya about how crazy a swimmer's schedule is - I have a few friends who's daughters swim and they seem to always be going somewhere!  

Off to clean the house and (gulp) day 1 of the c25k!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

only up 1.8 for the weekend without any workouts this morning. DD2 had a bloody nose and wet the bed at 2AM so I didn't have a very good night's sleep. Going to some of my workouts this morning after taking DD2 to preschool. 

Decided to have my dinner for breakfast. Had my leftover pizza this morning. Just needed something to get me going. I will be good the rest of the day. I will have plenty of opportunities to work it off today. Workouts from 9:15-10:15 and then giving a massage at noon. Have to take both kids to get their 2nd H1N1 shots this afternoon and then video tape DD1s Walt Disney book report. DD1 and I both have our Irish step classes tonight and I hope to squeeze in my EA Sports Active workout sometime this afternoon. I prefer to eat my big meal earlier in the day so that's what I have done.

Time to finish making DD2s lunch and get her off to school so I can workout!


----------



## mikamah

Cinderella Girl said:


> QOTD:
> My biggest fear is that I will not be able to lose the weight I have regained over the last 3 years. I lost 45 lbs in 2006 and by Jan 2008 I had regained it all and more.


You are not alone in losing the same weight again.  I was down 40 in 07, and had about 25 to go, and gained most of that back, and am working on it again.  It's hard, but I really believe as long as I keep trying, it will come off in time.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Friday was a great day, as the Olympic Torch Relay came through my town.  My DD (8yo) was part of the children's choir that sang O Canada at our Celebration ceremony.  The torch has been travelling through canada for 3 months covering the whole country.


That is so awesome for you all.  What a great memory your daughter will always have.  I just saw the olympics advertised, and thought I need to make sure my son watches some this year.  He's 8 too, and I think he'll really enjoy it. 



jennz said:


> lisaviolet  _you_ are very brave and such a strong woman!!  Thank you so much for your post!
> 
> to all of you for all your posts yesterday...lots of emotions churning around right now, and besides the fact that I'm working through it (checking into defense class!) I am NOT eating my way through it!


You and Lisaviolet have me in tears with your strength, and courage to share so much with us.  It's hard to put into words some of our innermost fears and feelings, and you are both such strong women.  Thank you. 



lisaviolet said:


> I didn't even answer the question myself.  Hmmm.  I used to have tons of reasons to have fear of goal.  I really think they've disappated.  In fact, I decided I'm at goal in November.  How utterly pompous of me.    And brand new me for sure.
> 
> I don't have a lot of fear of gaining back - some for sure - because it has taken me years - I eat everything I love - and I will add food or tone down exercise when I think I can't keep it up for life.  It's like I've made maintenance more important than the loss.  But of course I still have some fears.
> 
> I used to have fear of always being big.  My goal will be high.  I look a lot lower in weight than I am.  Bones of concrete I guess.  But I've worked that out - FINALLY  - this year.  FINALLY accepting my body type at 42!
> 
> Boy this is a positive day -  LAUGHING>    - you should ask me tomorrow.


Love the positivity in this post Lisa.  You are an amazing woman.  



Craftydawn said:


> I am SOOOO happy! Last weekend, I booked my first trip to Disneyworld for this December!!  This is what is keeping me going on my weight loss journey, why I CAN'T stop. I need to be healthy so I can walk all of those miles. We are going for 8 days so I will need a lot of stamina. Also, let's face it, I want to look good too in the photos from the trip. I usually make sure I am the one taking the photos, so I am not in them.


 Congrats on booking your first trip!! Our first trip was in december 06, and it is an awesome time of year to go!  Happy planning.



lisah0711 said:


> It is a snowy day here.  DH and I had a hot date at the waste transfer station this morning.  We are easily entertained!


You are quite the romantic.


donac said:


> Here is a picture of all the pillowcases we had made or donated yesterday


Wow dona, that is awesome.  You are definitely the energizer bunny.  I'll have you know I've been thinking about you every day as I floss my teeth!!  I've got a dentist appointment today, so it was a good week for me.  Maybe I'll continue the daily flossing for the rest of my life.  

have a great day.


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD  My fear is that I will not succeed.  I weighed close to what I weigh now for years.  I have many friends who never knew me when I was anything but overweight.  I need to figure out what is making me hang onto this weight.  Like several of you have mentioned, I start strong, but then something happens that makes me stop.  This time, I haven't actually started strong. I've been playing at being OP, not actually forced myself to stick to my plan.  I've played at exercising...I have great excuses, but in reality that is what they are: EXCUSES!  

We're snowed in today, and have been since Friday.  All I want to do is eat!!


----------



## redwalker

lmhall2000 said:


> Let me first warn you (all southern ladies have this habit of making excuses for why their house is so messy or their hair is a mess) that I just woke up and put the clothes on for my monthly picture...it's my goal to be at 150 by the end of this year so here's the first pics....
> 
> December 2009-January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen them side by side so hope there's some change!!
> 
> Started out at 265.8-now 243.2
> 
> Less than 100 pounds to go!!!
> 
> Sounds daunting doesn't it...but it came on in a year, it can come off in a year!!
> 
> Losing the right way....exercising 45-90 minutes a day and keeping calories under 2000, on good days under 1500!
> 
> Tara



can't wait to see your transformation! Keep it up!


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> only up 1.8 for the weekend without any workouts this morning. DD2 had a bloody nose and wet the bed at 2AM so I didn't have a very good night's sleep. Going to some of my workouts this morning after taking DD2 to preschool.
> 
> Decided to have my dinner for breakfast. Had my leftover pizza this morning. Just needed something to get me going. I will be good the rest of the day. I will have plenty of opportunities to work it off today. Workouts from 9:15-10:15 and then giving a massage at noon. Have to take both kids to get their 2nd H1N1 shots this afternoon and then video tape DD1s Walt Disney book report. DD1 and I both have our Irish step classes tonight and I hope to squeeze in my EA Sports Active workout sometime this afternoon. I prefer to eat my big meal earlier in the day so that's what I have done.
> 
> Time to finish making DD2s lunch and get her off to school so I can workout!



sorry you had a rough start to your morning...keep focused, the day will get better. Once my littlest gets on her bus to Kindergarten, I am going on the treadmill for a l o n g time....then to the weigh loss yoga with Bob.  I think my body is getting tired of just walking...and I am too. I hope everyone has a great weigh loss day!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jennz said:


> Off to clean the house and (gulp) day 1 of the c25k!!




Good luck it is hard but if I have made it to week 2 anyone can.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I had an absolute perfect day yesterday.   We went off to the parks and my little guy wanted to ride TSM so we went to the studios.   So we spent the morning there and then wated the parade.   After that we drove over to the Poly to do some shopping and then to GF for our 4:40 tea (dinner)  it was a first for me and a treat for my son for learning his Alphabet.   He slept in the stroller through most of the travels.  He did wake up in time for his PBJ's and tea.   It was a nice treat but the scale was not so happy about it this morning.  After dinner we went to Epcot and rode a few rides then back to the Poly for firworks on the beach and a little arcade time.   Just a perfect day with my son letting do whatever he wanted as his prize for so much hard work.   I had to share my day with someone since I dont know many people here yet.    Now I have to work off those scones.  Yikes.


----------



## corinnak

Good Morning, Losers!  I'm here with an invitation to a WISH-wide social gathering that I'm hosting over on the Events board.  Hope you can make it!

In spite of this weeks' question being all about ice cream, things are already starting to warm up at the W.I.S.H.-Wide Monday Mixer! 

What is the Best Ice Cream Treat on WDW Property? Include a picture or a story, if you have one!

Come and join us - it's lots of fun! (plus, there are no calories in virtual ice cream treats!)  See you at the Mixer!


----------



## pjlla

Good morning everyone!  Sorry I didn't get on here earlier.  I got called to work at the last minute and had a mad dash to get showered and out the door, so no time to hop on the computer.  Even now I only have a few minutes to chat.  I'll be back on later tonight to catch up, but I wanted to post the QOTD.  

Yesterday's question was pretty deep and seemed to bring out a lot of emotions, so today we will go with a "fluff" question!

Monday's QOTD:

What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?
I would be rather lost without my high fiber breads/wraps, especially those from the Smart Tortilla Company.  I can have a HUGE wrap for one point and those are GREAT for lunches like turkey and avocado and spinach.... I can really load up the wrap and get full.

I'll be back later!.............P


----------



## PeterPan09

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I had an absolute perfect day yesterday.   We went off to the parks and my little guy wanted to ride TSM so we went to the studios.   So we spent the morning there and then wated the parade.   After that we drove over to the Poly to do some shopping and then to GF for our 4:40 tea (dinner)  it was a first for me and a treat for my son for learning his Alphabet.   He slept in the stroller through most of the travels.  He did wake up in time for his PBJ's and tea.   It was a nice treat but the scale was not so happy about it this morning.  After dinner we went to Epcot and rode a few rides then back to the Poly for firworks on the beach and a little arcade time.   Just a perfect day with my son letting do whatever he wanted as his prize for so much hard work.   I had to share my day with someone since I dont know many people here yet.    Now I have to work off those scones.  Yikes.



I was there too!   I hit EPCOT about 2:30 and left MK right after the fireworks.  It was COLD, but still had a great day.


----------



## PeterPan09

My biggest fear?   That what happens every time I try to lose weight will happen again.  I'll work and work  and work -and the scale will NEVER move.  I've given up more times than I can count because the same thing happens over and over.  I start off great-drop 5-10 pounds and then the scale freezes. No matter what I do short of a lettuce and water diet and working out 2x a day will make it move again.  

What healthy food can I not live without?  My Old Fashioned Oatmeal.  I eat that pretty much every morning and it gets my day off to a great start.


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Yesterday's question was pretty deep and seemed to bring out a lot of emotions, so today we will go with a "fluff" question!
> 
> Monday's QOTD:
> 
> What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?



I can't live without the Arnold Sandwich Thins.  1 yummy point per thin.


----------



## princessbride6205

I'm back from our weeklong WDW trip. We had a great trip, but I was so sad to come back home. I don't know if the trip wasn't long enough or if I feel like we missed something, but more than usual, I was not ready to leave. Mostly, I have this vague feeling that I didn't get enough vacation. We made time to relax and didn't overschedule - we know we'll be back either in the fall or next January - but still...I'm already longing for another vacation - preferably Disney, but I'd settle for anything!

I'm also bummed because work keeps changing our show schedule for the fall. Right now, it looks like I'll have shows opening both the week of the DL 1/2 AND the Wine & Dine half marathon. I especially wanted to do the latter one. And if I couldn't do those, I'd hoped to go on an adults-only trip to WDW with our friends in mid-Oct, but I'll likely have ANOTHER show in rehearsals then. GRR! My job is really getting in the way of my Disney habit.



maiziezoe said:


> Curious George was really cute. If it is in a city near you, you should check it out. Go to the Curious George Live website and get the code for half price tickets. I think the code is WINTER.... but I am not sure. I just looked on the website and now I can't find where I found the code. http://curiousgeorgelive.com/shows/curious-george-live


I'm glad you liked it! [I worked with the production company on creative development of the show.] 



Rose&Mike said:


> *What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?*
> Two things--regaining---again, and reaching my goal weight and still not feeling good enough. I don't even know what that means, but I just know that even when I was visibly thin I still thought it wasn't enough. I talked about it before, and I know I just need to keep on working on re-programming my brain.


I'm with you - I'm not sure I'll be happy with my appearance even at my goal weight. I reached what I thought was my goal weight when I set out on this journey (a year ago!), but I still want to continue with weight loss. I weigh less now than I did at my thinnest, but I think I had a lot more muscle and different body shape then. It's a reminder that the number on the scale isn't everything - I'm proud of my lower weight, but if I measured my thighs and waist - the inches are still bigger than the last time I was at this weight. I have 2 great pairs of pants that I long to fit in again. They are about a size away from fitting - I can get them on, but they're skin tight. I hope that I'm happy enough reaching that goal to be okay with my weight and appearance. 

*mythreeprinces* - I was allergic to the cold too! But it only lasted 2 years - when I was 12/13.   I couldn't even eat ice pops - my lips would swell to double their size. 



corinnak said:


> Good Morning, Losers!  I'm here with an invitation to a WISH-wide social gathering that I'm hosting over on the Events board.  Hope you can make it!
> What is the Best Ice Cream Treat on WDW Property? Include a picture or a story, if you have one!


Just posted my reply - very fun - thanks, Corinna!


----------



## ladytink75

Saturday QOTD: I have a question for everyone: What do you think your ideal size would be?


Well my ideal size would be the size that I was 13 years ago... I use to fit into size 3 jeans at 21 years old know here I am at size 22 at 34 years old... I have pictures of me back then and it brings me to tears to see how I use to look back then to what I look like know. 

Sunday QOTD: What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey? 

That I will never be able to lose the weight that I am trying to lose... And that I will never be able to come down to the size that I so dearly want to be again. I thought i was happy with this weight but after last year when I went to DW I found out that I would rather be at a comfortable weight where I won't have a hard time getting on and off the rides.


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> DD's squad won first place!!  This was their best performance of the season and I'm glad the judges thought so too!!! I've never seen such an objective scoring system be as subjective as it is with all-star cheer (of course she's never done another sport so what do I know?)



Whooo Hooooo!!!!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I had an absolute perfect day yesterday.   We went off to the parks and my little guy wanted to ride TSM so we went to the studios.   So we spent the morning there and then wated the parade.   After that we drove over to the Poly to do some shopping and then to GF for our 4:40 tea (dinner)  it was a first for me and a treat for my son for learning his Alphabet.   He slept in the stroller through most of the travels.  He did wake up in time for his PBJ's and tea.   It was a nice treat but the scale was not so happy about it this morning.  After dinner we went to Epcot and rode a few rides then back to the Poly for firworks on the beach and a little arcade time.   Just a perfect day with my son letting do whatever he wanted as his prize for so much hard work.   I had to share my day with someone since I dont know many people here yet.    Now I have to work off those scones.  Yikes.



Sounds like a wonderful day! Congrats to your little guy for learning his ABC's!!!



pjlla said:


> Good morning everyone!  Sorry I didn't get on here earlier.  I got called to work at the last minute and had a mad dash to get showered and out the door, so no time to hop on the computer.  Even now I only have a few minutes to chat.  I'll be back on later tonight to catch up, but I wanted to post the QOTD.
> 
> Yesterday's question was pretty deep and seemed to bring out a lot of emotions, so today we will go with a "fluff" question!
> 
> Monday's QOTD:
> 
> What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?
> I would be rather lost without my high fiber breads/wraps, especially those from the Smart Tortilla Company.  I can have a HUGE wrap for one point and those are GREAT for lunches like turkey and avocado and spinach.... I can really load up the wrap and get full.
> 
> I'll be back later!.............P



I've been looking for some low point wraps. I'm going to have to see if we have those at the grocery store!



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm glad you liked it! [I worked with the production company on creative development of the show.]



Oh my goodness... that is so cool! My kids LOVED the show. They are 5 and almost 3 and have been talking about the  Monkey George show non-stop for 2 days now. Great job!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

I'm having a great day so far! I did 30 minutes of Biggest Loser and 30 minutes of AE Sports already today. The scale seems to like me too!  


Jenn ~ I am about to do my first C25k training too!!  Let me know how yours goes. 


*Monday's QOTD:

What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?*

I LOVE WW Bagels. They are 2 points for one bagel and the bagels are soft and large. WW also has 1 point cream cheese that is delicious. 

My other can't live without food is blueberries. I love them. I measure out one cup of blueberries in the morning and keep a bowl of them on my counter and snack on them all day. They are like candy to me. It's a shame they are between $2.99 and $3.99 a pint. When will blueberry season be here?


----------



## my3princes

Wow, 2 others that have/had the cold allergy.  I had no idea.  I've only ever met one other person that had it.  I guess it really is a small world after all


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I couldn't live without Skinny Cows of some sort. They are a treat that I don't feel guilty about eating. I am also addicted to mushrooms and ground turkey in my foods. I love Egg Beaters too! I'm going to have a mushroom eggbeater on an English muffin for supper with some mushrooms on it too! 

Irish Step class tonight! Just got back from the girls getting their H1N1 shots. They also had their regular flu shots as well.

I have to brag! As some of you have read, DD1 has been struggling with the flute over the past week and getting terribly frustrated. Well, today she took a little mini test on one of the songs we have been practicing and she got a perfect score from the teacher. She now sees that all of our hard work has been paying off!

Need to go make a movie of Walt Disney's life right now!

Have a great night. Got in 4 miles earlier today and gave a massage. Don't think I'll have time for anything else today but my Irish Step class!


----------



## jennz

my3princes said:


> I can't live without the Arnold Sandwich Thins.  1 yummy point per thin.



Me too!!




maiziezoe said:


> I'm having a great day so far! I did 30 minutes of Biggest Loser and 30 minutes of AE Sports already today. The scale seems to like me too!
> 
> 
> Jenn ~ I am about to do my first C25k training too!!  Let me know how yours goes.
> 
> 
> *Monday's QOTD:
> 
> What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?*
> 
> I LOVE WW Bagels. They are 2 points for one bagel and the bagels are soft and large. WW also has 1 point cream cheese that is delicious.
> 
> My other can't live without food is blueberries. I love them. I measure out one cup of blueberries in the morning and keep a bowl of them on my counter and snack on them all day. They are like candy to me. It's a shame they are between $2.99 and $3.99 a pint. When will blueberry season be here?



Curse you!  I came home from a walk in the park with dd with every intention of skipping c25k today and saw your post...okay so I made it through 4 of the runs (1/2 way) and decided to do 1/2 for the first week.   But I did it!  woo hoo!  I'm a runner!

IWishForDisney - Thanks for the encouraging words!!!!!  I'm doing it 1/2 way this week.


----------



## beansf

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> QOTD: My biggest fear is going off program for a day and not getting immediately back on track. I have a tendency to get really excited by a new hobby and get all gungho about it and then a month or two or three later I'm on to something new. My daily journeling of everything I eat and doing the C25K definitely has the feel of my current hobby. It's where all my extra focus and energy (after family and work) is going these days. It's what I talk about all the time ith DH (bless his patient heart!).  I need the weight loss portion of this journey to last for 10+ more months, so I don't want my enthusiasm to fizzle. After that, I need the journaling and excercise to be such a habit that I can maintain this time.



I can really relate to this.When I do go off for a day (like this Saturday when we had a family get-together in a Chinese restaurant, I went off and I am still struggling to get all the way back on. Why is it so hard for me to give myself an inch without taking a mile?


----------



## jbm02

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I had an absolute perfect day yesterday.   We went off to the parks and my little guy wanted to ride TSM so we went to the studios.   So we spent the morning there and then wated the parade.   After that we drove over to the Poly to do some shopping and then to GF for our 4:40 tea (dinner)  it was a first for me and a treat for my son for learning his Alphabet.   He slept in the stroller through most of the travels.  He did wake up in time for his PBJ's and tea.   It was a nice treat but the scale was not so happy about it this morning.  After dinner we went to Epcot and rode a few rides then back to the Poly for firworks on the beach and a little arcade time.   Just a perfect day with my son letting do whatever he wanted as his prize for so much hard work.   I had to share my day with someone since I dont know many people here yet.    Now I have to work off those scones.  Yikes.


Wow - what a wonderful day.  And how cool to live close enough to go for the day.  I'm glad you had a fun time.  And hopefully you'll meet some friendly neighbors soon...



pjlla said:


> Good morning everyone!  Monday's QOTD:
> 
> What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?
> I would be rather lost without my high fiber breads/wraps, especially those from the Smart Tortilla Company.  I can have a HUGE wrap for one point and those are GREAT for lunches like turkey and avocado and spinach.... I can really load up the wrap and get full.
> 
> I'll be back later!.............P


Mine are:
clementines (dreading when they go out of season...)  
Kashi cherry chocolate bars - when I'm running late and miss breakfast (happens all too often) I keep some stashed in my car so that I am not starving til lunch.



Rose&Mike said:


> *What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?*
> Two things--regaining---again, and reaching my goal weight and still not feeling good enough. I don't even know what that means, but I just know that even when I was visibly thin I still thought it wasn't enough. I talked about it before, and I know I just need to keep on working on re-programming my brain.



I have no idea WHAT I look like.  I mean, I know I'm big - but how big am I really?  And if I can't really appreciate that now, how will I appreciate all that I will (hopefully!!!) lose??!  So I am thinking about adopting the picture idea - maybe I'll take a picture once a month and see if there is any difference...and since today is Feb 1, that's a pretty good day to start...

Today was a good day here.  Boot camp this AM, then 30 minutes on the elliptical at lunch and a 15 min ab class.  Busy at work so no snacks. And right now I am keeping my fingers busy typing so I don't reach for something to eat while dinner cooks!


----------



## Octoberbride03

jbm02 said:


> I have no idea WHAT I look like.  I mean, I know I'm big - but how big am I really?  And if I can't really appreciate that now, how will I appreciate all that I will (hopefully!!!) lose??!  So I am thinking about adopting the picture idea - maybe I'll take a picture once a month and see if there is any difference...and since today is Feb 1, that's a pretty good day to start...



I was just thinking about this today myself.  After seeing the pics posted this weekend, it might not be a bad idea to have a "concrete" view of myself from here to the end of my goal.    I am not brave enough however to post them here.  Maybe when I hit my ultimate goal I'll post b4 and afters, but we'll see. 

As for my day, had work as I've had the past several and then a stop at wawa for some afternoon refreshment.  its just been that kind of weekend with the snow and stuff here.  We got 6 inches oh boy. 

And I really don't expect to lose anything this week, as I haven't fit in any exercise the past couple of days and its TOM, oh joy.  Will still report in my weight but if its a gain I'll just have to work doubly hard to lose it next week.


----------



## lisaviolet

pjlla said:


> I suppose accepting your body type at 42 is better than still hating it at 52!



  Yes it IS better Pamela.  

And accepting doesn't mean not still loving the small bone type.   





mikamah said:


> Love the positivity in this post Lisa.  You are an amazing woman.
> 
> 
> )



I know.  I have no idea what the he!! is coming over me.    It's quite scary.

And as for strength. So sweet - thanks.   Thanks but -  I really don't have any fear about speaking (after healing somewhat).  It's ridiculous not to bring it up when it has relevance to another - as I felt it did to Jenn's not wanting to be seen or is a PART of something I'm trying to convey.  Really, shame and secrets are the killers.  I won't shut my month anymore.  Do I need to talk and talk about it?  No but I won't walk around it to make a point.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I had an absolute perfect day yesterday.   We went off to the parks and my little guy wanted to ride TSM so we went to the studios.   So we spent the morning there and then wated the parade.   After that we drove over to the Poly to do some shopping and then to GF for our 4:40 tea (dinner)  it was a first for me and a treat for my son for learning his Alphabet.   He slept in the stroller through most of the travels.  He did wake up in time for his PBJ's and tea.   It was a nice treat but the scale was not so happy about it this morning.  After dinner we went to Epcot and rode a few rides then back to the Poly for firworks on the beach and a little arcade time.   Just a perfect day with my son letting do whatever he wanted as his prize for so much hard work.   I had to share my day with someone since I dont know many people here yet.    Now I have to work off those scones.  Yikes.



So envious.  So envious.  .  Lovely.  



jennz said:


> Me too!!
> 
> I'm a runner!



Well that deserves a WOO HOO.


----------



## Rose&Mike

QoftheDay--I can't pick one--I eat a lot of beans, nuts for snacks (unsalted, walnuts, pecans, or almonds), and string cheese. Most days for lunch (when I work) I have a whole wheat mini bagel, string cheese, small serving of nuts and a piece of fruit. It's a great lunch and really filling. Usually holds me until dinner.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: Most of mine have already been said. Deli Thins from Pepperidge Farm, fruits like apples, clemintines, and blueberries, oatmeal, egg whites, and veggies. I've been into taking bell peppers as part of my lunch.

Today was a really bad day. I didn't binge, but I was really hungry all day. I ended up eating- a lot. I didn't get any exercise in either. I just couldn't wake up this morning. Hopefully, I'll be able to get in close to 90 min. tomorrow morning before I have to get ready to leave for work. Hoping for a more OP day tomorrow and that everyone has an OP day tomorrow too,

CC


----------



## lecach

Well I stuck to my diet today but it was tough. We had free food at work because if you make it on a snow day you get to have free lunch. Trouble was that besides the fact that the menu didnt really go together (it was leftovers from the retirement home residents dining room) and most of the options were not healthy. So I had two bowls of Kale with pepper sauce and vinegar, two plates of acorn squash. A bite of Salisbury steak and a bit of turkey caserole. My stomach is still rolling.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Most of mine have already been said. Deli Thins from Pepperidge Farm, fruits like apples, clemintines, and blueberries, oatmeal, egg whites, and veggies. I've been into taking bell peppers as part of my lunch.
> 
> Today was a really bad day. I didn't binge, but I was really hungry all day. I ended up eating- a lot. I didn't get any exercise in either. I just couldn't wake up this morning. Hopefully, I'll be able to get in close to 90 min. tomorrow morning before I have to get ready to leave for work. Hoping for a more OP day tomorrow and that everyone has an OP day tomorrow too,
> 
> CC



I had the same day. As Scarlett O'Hara would say, "Tomorrow is another day". 

QOTD: I guess my can't live without healthy food would be fruit. I am a huge fan of almost any type.

Maria


----------



## Octoberbride03

Oh I have a ?

For those of you who use the pedometers. Which one do you use?  I'm thinking about getting 1 but don't know which are the good ones.  We just got in a bunch of New Balance pedometers at my store.  Anybody use 1?

I tried the pedometer thing when it was first starting out, but I think I bought a really cheap 1 cause it didn't work very long and died pretty quick. I don't want to spend a ton of money but would like better this time around.  I'm actually curious to see just far I go in an avg. day at work.


----------



## happysmyly

As I finish drinking my last water for the day... having just finished my last fruit--after just finishing a 20 minute 'power mile' WATP I just had to say thank you for this group--thank you for the COWs which put just enough 'pressure' on me to get those final finishes on my day before I head to bed.
It's fun to have enough of a change that I just 'had' to exercise before I ended the day--and I had to make sure to get that 2nd fruit and finish that 8th glass of water--what a HUGE difference from just a few weeks ago...
Thank you all so much for being here and for sharing!
Sleep well 
 Liz


----------



## princessbride6205

Octoberbride03 said:


> Oh I have a ?
> 
> For those of you who use the pedometers. Which one do you use?  I'm thinking about getting 1 but don't know which are the good ones.  We just got in a bunch of New Balance pedometers at my store.  Anybody use 1?
> 
> I tried the pedometer thing when it was first starting out, but I think I bought a really cheap 1 cause it didn't work very long and died pretty quick. I don't want to spend a ton of money but would like better this time around.  I'm actually curious to see just far I go in an avg. day at work.


I have an Omron brand, which was purchased at REI. I know they are also avail on Amazon, amongst other places. They run $20-30. Here is the link for the product info: http://www.rei.com/product/769817 I believe Corinna has the same brand, just a different model.


----------



## 50sjayne

Just a few secs before I hit the sack...
Pjlla:


> Well... it actually ended up being $11 because DS is allergic to chicken so I bought a box of fish sticks for him for a treat. But still cheaper than pizza or chinese!! We had cauliflower and a box of whole wheat couscous (from the pantry) with dinner, so I kind of stuck with my plan.


Hah-kind a weird, we had fishsticks from the freezer tonight that had probably been in there a year....used up the rest of my sweet potato fries. Gave the leftover sticks to the cats, as they were tre unhealthy (bargain I got for $1 or something from work. I pulled out Jerry Seinfelds wife's book on cooking healthy (hiding veggies etc. in food) and got a lot of great ideas for baking and everything else. The woman is a genius. I got it for myself for xmas--have no little kids...love it. http://jessicaseinfeld.wordpress.com/jessica-seinfeld-deceptively-delicious/
So this will be a powerful tool in healthying up food stores yay!


----------



## donac

Octoberbride03 said:


> Oh I have a ?
> 
> For those of you who use the pedometers. Which one do you use?  I'm thinking about getting 1 but don't know which are the good ones.  We just got in a bunch of New Balance pedometers at my store.  Anybody use 1?
> 
> I tried the pedometer thing when it was first starting out, but I think I bought a really cheap 1 cause it didn't work very long and died pretty quick. I don't want to spend a ton of money but would like better this time around.  I'm actually curious to see just far I go in an avg. day at work.





princessbride6205 said:


> I have an Omron brand, which was purchased at REI. I know they are also avail on Amazon, amongst other places. They run $20-30. Here is the link for the product info: http://www.rei.com/product/769817 I believe Corinna has the same brand, just a different model.



The name on my is Sportline.  It is one that fits in your pocket.  This one is small and easy to use.  It was $30 at Sports Authority


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Aaaaccckkkk time to confess my sins.    Yesterday I had a total food meltdown.    Usually this is where I quit.  The scale went up nearly 2lbs from food and salt.   Blah.    I am going out right now to do my C25K before the rain starts again.    Usually this is where I throw in the towel but not this time.   I have a weigh in Friday good or bad.   Geez I hate when I loose control like that.   We had spaghetti and it was just a disaster from there on out with the dessert and a piece of candy and then goldfish for snack.    Not horrible food but to much food.   I am sure some of you have been there so you know what I mean.   OK off my bad choice bandwagon and out the door to try and run.    Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> Good Morning, Losers!  I'm here with an invitation to a WISH-wide social gathering that I'm hosting over on the Events board.  Hope you can make it!
> 
> In spite of this weeks' question being all about ice cream, things are already starting to warm up at the W.I.S.H.-Wide Monday Mixer!
> 
> What is the Best Ice Cream Treat on WDW Property? Include a picture or a story, if you have one!
> 
> Come and join us - it's lots of fun! (plus, there are no calories in virtual ice cream treats!)  See you at the Mixer!



Sounds like fun... I'll try to make it over later!



maiziezoe said:


> I'm having a great day so far! I did 30 minutes of Biggest Loser and 30 minutes of AE Sports already today. The scale seems to like me too!
> 
> 
> Jenn ~ I am about to do my first C25k training too!!  Let me know how yours goes.
> 
> 
> *Monday's QOTD:
> 
> What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?*
> 
> I LOVE WW Bagels. They are 2 points for one bagel and the bagels are soft and large. WW also has 1 point cream cheese that is delicious.
> 
> My other can't live without food is blueberries. I love them. I measure out one cup of blueberries in the morning and keep a bowl of them on my counter and snack on them all day. They are like candy to me. It's a shame they are between $2.99 and $3.99 a pint. When will blueberry season be here?



Do you grow your own blueberries?  If not, you should try it. They are super easy to grow... the hardest part is keeping the birds from eating them first. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I couldn't live without Skinny Cows of some sort. They are a treat that I don't feel guilty about eating. I am also addicted to mushrooms and ground turkey in my foods. I love Egg Beaters too! I'm going to have a mushroom eggbeater on an English muffin for supper with some mushrooms on it too!
> 
> Irish Step class tonight! Just got back from the girls getting their H1N1 shots. They also had their regular flu shots as well.
> 
> I have to brag! As some of you have read, DD1 has been struggling with the flute over the past week and getting terribly frustrated. Well, today she took a little mini test on one of the songs we have been practicing and she got a perfect score from the teacher. She now sees that all of our hard work has been paying off!
> 
> Need to go make a movie of Walt Disney's life right now!
> 
> Have a great night. Got in 4 miles earlier today and gave a massage. Don't think I'll have time for anything else today but my Irish Step class!



Good job to DD on her flute.  My DD tried flute many years ago, but decided it just wasn't for her.  

Why are you making a film about WD??



50sjayne said:


> Just a few secs before I hit the sack...
> Pjlla:
> 
> Hah-kind a weird, we had fishsticks from the freezer tonight that had probably been in there a year....used up the rest of my sweet potato fries. Gave the leftover sticks to the cats, as they were tre unhealthy (bargain I got for $1 or something from work. I pulled out Jerry Seinfelds wife's book on cooking healthy (hiding veggies etc. in food) and got a lot of great ideas for baking and everything else. The woman is a genius. I got it for myself for xmas--have no little kids...love it. http://jessicaseinfeld.wordpress.com/jessica-seinfeld-deceptively-delicious/
> So this will be a powerful tool in healthying up food stores yay!



I actually bought that book a few years ago when it first came out, but I looked through it and decided I didn't need it.  I have been "hiding" things like vegetables and beans in my foods for a long time (ever since DS turned about  3 and decided to become SUPER picky).  Meatloaf and meat balls are a great place to hide pureed carrots and spinach and mashed beans and fat free refried beans. Spaghetti sauce can hide pureed carrots, red bell peppers, and a little spinach or broccoli (too much green stuff turns the sauce kind of brown... icky).

I haven't tried hiding stuff in baked good though, but I do have a few recipes for things like cookies that contain beans.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Aaaaccckkkk time to confess my sins.    Yesterday I had a total food meltdown.    Usually this is where I quit.  The scale went up nearly 2lbs from food and salt.   Blah.    I am going out right now to do my C25K before the rain starts again.    Usually this is where I throw in the towel but not this time.   I have a weigh in Friday good or bad.   Geez I hate when I loose control like that.   We had spaghetti and it was just a disaster from there on out with the dessert and a piece of candy and then goldfish for snack.    Not horrible food but to much food.   I am sure some of you have been there so you know what I mean.   OK off my bad choice bandwagon and out the door to try and run.    Thanks for listening to my rant.



I totally understand the feeling.  Even after 2 years of doing WW, I am feeling like I am losing control lately.  Not sure why either.... maybe its the weather??  But I keep figuring that an "okay day" is still better than a "totally off plan" day.  I don't EVER want to go back where I was weight-wise and fitness-wise, so I am determined to just keep plugging along... even when I have a few bad days.  I hope you can keep plugging along too.

Well ladies, as luck would have it, this week that I am coaching is turning into one of the busier weeks I have had lately!  I should have hopped on last night, but after swim and Rainbow girls, etc, I just needed to get home and eat dinner and get things under control (homework, etc).  I tucked in the kids about 9:10 pm and immediately zonked out myself.  

So, Punxatawny Phil saw his shadow this morning, so for those of us in cold climates, we are looking at 6 more weeks of winter (if you believe in such predictions!!).  Today's QOTD is weather related.

Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?  


For me, I will say SUMMER is easier.  It is easier to get outside and exercise.  I can plan meals better because I am home more (we usually take the summer off from the kids activities).  Even though we have vacations and picnics, I still find it easier to control the foods.  Plus there is such great fresh food available!

Winter is tough for me.... holiday eating, cold weather comfort food cravings, indoor exercise.  I feel like I am just surviving until spring!

I'm at work again today, but I might have a few minutes at lunch time to come over and chat!  Keep up the good work.... even if you have had a tiny gain so far this week, you still have time to take it off before weigh-in later this week !  Get out there and have a GREAT OP day!  Get that exercise done early so you can enjoy that sense of accomplishment all day!  Put down the no-nutritional-value white flour carbs and grab whole grain or a piece of fruit!  Find a new favorite healthy food!  Talk to you all later......P


----------



## lisah0711

lisaviolet said:


> I didn't even answer the question myself.  Hmmm.  I used to have tons of reasons to have fear of goal.  I really think they've disappated.  In fact, I decided I'm at goal in November.  How utterly pompous of me.    And brand new me for sure.



Nah, not pompous -- just ready to reach your goal.  A big  to you.  I don't know you very well but I've always thought that you are a very strong person.



pjlla said:


> Monday's QOTD:
> What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?



I couldn't live without Light String Cheese.  A little stick for 80 calories gives me a little protein and fills me up at breakfast or snack time.  I'm very fond of my 40 calorie bread, too.



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm back from our weeklong WDW trip. We had a great trip, but I was so sad to come back home. I don't know if the trip wasn't long enough or if I feel like we missed something, but more than usual, I was not ready to leave. Mostly, I have this vague feeling that I didn't get enough vacation. We made time to relax and didn't overschedule - we know we'll be back either in the fall or next January - but still...I'm already longing for another vacation - preferably Disney, but I'd settle for anything!



Glad that you had a great time on your vacation -- even if it was too short.  How did you like your first trip home?  That is one of the nice things about DVC, you know you'll be back at Disney, it is just a matter of when, not if!



beansf said:


> I can really relate to this.When I do go off for a day (like this Saturday when we had a family get-together in a Chinese restaurant, I went off and I am still struggling to get all the way back on. Why is it so hard for me to give myself an inch without taking a mile?



That getting right back on the wagon is a hard one to learn but it will get easier for you -- you can do it!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I had the same day. As Scarlett O'Hara would say, "Tomorrow is another day".



I say this often myself . . . except I say it like Scarlett does, "Tomorrow . . . is . . . another . . . day!" (big sigh).    I love Gone With the Wind -- I just read it and the sequel "Scarlett."



happysmyly said:


> As I finish drinking my last water for the day... having just finished my last fruit--after just finishing a 20 minute 'power mile' WATP I just had to say thank you for this group--thank you for the COWs which put just enough 'pressure' on me to get those final finishes on my day before I head to bed.
> It's fun to have enough of a change that I just 'had' to exercise before I ended the day--and I had to make sure to get that 2nd fruit and finish that 8th glass of water--what a HUGE difference from just a few weeks ago...
> Thank you all so much for being here and for sharing!
> Sleep well
> Liz



I love the COW, too!  Thank you, donac!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Aaaaccckkkk time to confess my sins.    Yesterday I had a total food meltdown.    Usually this is where I quit.  The scale went up nearly 2lbs from food and salt.   Blah.    I am going out right now to do my C25K before the rain starts again.    Usually this is where I throw in the towel but not this time.   I have a weigh in Friday good or bad.   Geez I hate when I loose control like that.   We had spaghetti and it was just a disaster from there on out with the dessert and a piece of candy and then goldfish for snack.    Not horrible food but to much food.   I am sure some of you have been there so you know what I mean.   OK off my bad choice bandwagon and out the door to try and run.    Thanks for listening to my rant.



Good job running and getting right back on track!  



pjlla said:


> Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?



Sorry that you are having a busy week!   

I find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle anytime but the time between February and April.  Our winter just goes on and and on -- 40's, gray, wet and my body just wants to hibernate until the sun comes out, in June!  

I have to tell you that the curry I fixed on Sunday was not so great.  It came from Woman's Day.  Here is the link, pjlla, they have several other curry recipes.  I did the first one and added chicken.  http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Food/Recipes/15-Enticing-Curry-Recipes.html  The sauce was good but there was something weird about the vegetable combo -- next time I would just make their sauce and use chicken, onion, and red bell pepper -- and still in the crock pot.  I also used the lite coconut milk.  Some of the other curry recipes look good and Woman's Day usually has good recipes.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Northern_Julie

Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?

Summer!! Food is a challenge this far north in the winter because everything travels so far...it is hard to get motivated to do anything in the winter.  Iam hoping to do a balcony style garden on my deck this year.  I have just started researching.  In the summer 24hrs of sunlight makes it hard to slow down....a bike ride at midnight is not unheard of.


----------



## corinnak

Monday's QOTD:
What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?

Soup.  I have a few recipes that I like that include beans or lentils and lots of vegetables.  Spicy Southwestern Black Bean Soup and my Two Lentil Quinoa Curried Chili are probably my favorites.  I also like the Minestrone at Olive Garden and the Vegetable and Black Bean soups at Panera.  They are so satisfying fo so few points.




> So, Punxatawny Phil saw his shadow this morning, so for those of us in cold climates, we are looking at 6 more weeks of winter (if you believe in such predictions!!). Today's QOTD is weather related.



I know that in some parts of the country, there is a possibility of an "early spring" vs. six more weeks of winter.  Personally, though, where I live, you just plan for the six more weeks of winter, regardless of what Phil says.  Actually we're lucky if it starts to be spring-like by sometime in April.  



QOTD:  Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)? 

Not really - each season has its own challenges and benefits.  Right now, Summer sounds awfully good with its clear roads and fresh fruit bounty, but in reality, summer is always a challenge for me because of travels and visiting relatives who eat like it's an Olympic event. The kids are out of school, too, which makes getting the workouts done a little more challenging. And SOUP doesn't appeal as much in the summer - you know how I love soup!

Winter is tough because I'm stuck on my treadmill for all training, the holiday season and the creeping gloom.  But the citrus is good and there's the snow shoveling as well!

Fall and Spring are probably the best - less snow and ice, days of medium length, not as much in the way of family/holiday food-fests.


----------



## corinnak

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Aaaaccckkkk time to confess my sins.    Yesterday I had a total food meltdown.    Usually this is where I quit.  The scale went up nearly 2lbs from food and salt.   Blah.    I am going out right now to do my C25K before the rain starts again.    Usually this is where I throw in the towel but not this time.   I have a weigh in Friday good or bad.   Geez I hate when I loose control like that.   We had spaghetti and it was just a disaster from there on out with the dessert and a piece of candy and then goldfish for snack.    Not horrible food but to much food.   I am sure some of you have been there so you know what I mean.   OK off my bad choice bandwagon and out the door to try and run.    Thanks for listening to my rant.



Liz - this happens to everyone from time to time!  The scale gain is purely temporary, of course, so long as you're back to usual today.    Also, sometimes it seems that one meal like that over the course of a week can actually boost your loss that week.  It shakes up your metabolism or something.  You may surprise yourself at weigh in.  Hope your run went well!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am back from W2D2 of C25K and I left my crappy attitude of this morning outside.    I feel much better now.  Had a healthy  breakfast and I am off to a fresh start.   

QOTD:
Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)? 

I would have to say spring.   I am motivated to look better for the summer.    I try my hardest then.    In the summer I am having to much fun to worry about the whole menu planning.    However this is different for me this year.   Right now feels like spring to me down here.   So maybe I can ride this wave until May or June.  Whoo Hooo.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Congrats to cclovesdis and all our biggest losers!  I need to get on the stick!!


----------



## jennz

Summer is the best for me b/c I can get out early and walk.  Since we moved to IN spring for me means quarantine - horrible allergies!!  Nothing seems to help, or maybe it does and I'd be that much worse if I didn't take anything.  

DD thinks she's my personal trainer - she has me scheduled to do Jillian with her after school today - I'm scared!


----------



## jenanderson

Been extra busy but it is time to catch up...

*Monday's QOTD:  What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?*

Right now for me it is egg beaters and frozen veggies.  I am not a morning person and usually did not eat breakfast (unless you count a Pop Tart once and a while).  I am now up early almost every day, working out, and know that I need a breakfast.  I love being able to throw some veggies in the pan and then just dump in a bit of egg beaters.  It is a super filling and healthy way to start my day.

*QOTD: Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)? *

I also think that every season has challenges.  I hate winter...hate the cold and hate the snow.  I usually would just try to stay inside as much as possible and eat loads of warm comfort foods (like fresh bread with butter).  I am finding that now that I have started running (and other exercises) as well as going to WW, doing it all in the winter does work.  I LOVE summer.    But for me, summer means cabin season with lots of snacking, boat parties (more snacking), BBQ parties with friends (more snacking), etc.  I have decided that this year we will continue to do all the things we love but we are going to plan on how to eat healthier and not snack our way through the summer.  Veggie trays, fruit bowls, etc will be available at all times!  Spring isn't all bad but the rain and mud make it difficult to get outside.  Fall is beautiful but leaves me feeling bad because I know winter is coming.  I am hoping with better planning summer will become the best!

I am struggling with a cold right now which is making me feel not the best and it makes running a real challenge.  I still got up and did 2 miles on the treadmill before work and hope to get in a full 5K this afternoon.  We will see how I feel after a full day of work and my WW meeting.

Have a great day everyone!
Jen


----------



## lisah0711

*Have you ever wanted to try your hand at coaching our BL thread?*  Well, here is your opportunity!    I have a coaching slot open 2/12/10-2/18/10.  Any volunteers?  Please PM if you are interested.  Thanks!  

Wow!  That was quick!  Thanks to jenanderson for volunteering to coach!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Sorry that you are having a busy week!
> 
> I find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle anytime but the time between February and April.  Our winter just goes on and and on -- 40's, gray, wet and my body just wants to hibernate until the sun comes out, in June!
> 
> I have to tell you that the curry I fixed on Sunday was not so great.  It came from Woman's Day.  Here is the link, pjlla, they have several other curry recipes.  I did the first one and added chicken.  http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Food/Recipes/15-Enticing-Curry-Recipes.html  The sauce was good but there was something weird about the vegetable combo -- next time I would just make their sauce and use chicken, onion, and red bell pepper -- and still in the crock pot.  I also used the lite coconut milk.  Some of the other curry recipes look good and Woman's Day usually has good recipes.
> 
> Have a great day all!



I'll check out the recipes later.  At first when you mentioned the coconut milk I wasn't going to look, because DS is allergic to coconut, but he's allergic to the chicken too, so I would probably be making him something different for dinner anyhow!  But I often make chicken recipes with pork so that we can ALL eat it.  Thanks for the link.... and for the hug!



Northern_Julie said:


> Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?
> 
> Summer!! Food is a challenge this far north in the winter because everything travels so far...it is hard to get motivated to do anything in the winter.  Iam hoping to do a balcony style garden on my deck this year.  I have just started researching.  In the summer 24hrs of sunlight makes it hard to slow down....a bike ride at midnight is not unheard of.



I would LOVE 24 hours of sunlight.... (at least I think I would)... but the 24 hours of darkness (or whatever the pay off would be) would be difficult to endure.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am back from W2D2 of C25K and I left my crappy attitude of this morning outside.    I feel much better now.  Had a healthy  breakfast and I am off to a fresh start.
> 
> QOTD:
> Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?
> 
> I would have to say spring.   I am motivated to look better for the summer.    I try my hardest then.    In the summer I am having to much fun to worry about the whole menu planning.    However this is different for me this year.   Right now feels like spring to me down here.   So maybe I can ride this wave until May or June.  Whoo Hooo.




Nice job DUMPING the bad attitude!  Goes to show what some exercise can do you for you!  


Well folks, I did 50 minutes at the Y this morning while waiting for DD's swim practice, but I am heading to the Y again tonight for DS's tennis lesson and DD's other swim practice.  I'm debating about doing more exercise or not.  I really SHOULD do yesterday's run that I couldn't do... but I may have the same issue again toady (weak bladder issues make it hard to run later in the day when I have been drinking water all day). Maybe I'll wait and see what the fitness room trainer is up to. I think she has some classes tonight and the last time no on showed up for the class she kind of gave me a private personal training session.  It was GREAT!  Maybe I could get another one tonight???

Well... my lunch time is over, so I've got to run.  See you all later......P


----------



## jenanderson

lisah0711 said:


> *Have you ever wanted to try your hand at coaching our BL thread?*  Well, here is your opportunity!    I have a coaching slot open 2/12/10-2/18/10.  Any volunteers?  Please PM if you are interested.  Thanks!
> 
> Wow!  That was quick!  Thanks to jenanderson for volunteering to coach!



I am excited to volunteer and hope I can do as good of a job as all the other coaches so far!!!  I said that I get so much support here that I need to give some back.  Looking forward to coaching!

Jen


----------



## redwalker

lovedvc said:


> You have to go with what makes you happy.  Everybody's shape and size are completely different.  I never seem to be happy at any size, I'm always thinking I should be smaller.  Right now I'm 155lbs at 5'4 and wearing a size 6 jeans.  I used to be 144 and wore size 4 jeans and I still thought that was too big.  I will always have that mom pouch, I had 2 boys and they were both c-sections.  I decided since the pouch will always be there I might as well tattoo it, so last year I had a butterfly and my boys names tattooed on my hip.  I just think we are too hard on ourselves sometimes with should be happy with who we are.  There is so much emphasis on changing what was given to us.  I would love to not beat myself up anymore, but I know I always will. This is something I really need to work on.
> 
> This week I lost 2.6 lbs for a total of 11.4.  I realized that water is the key to my metabolism.



Yes, water is key! so totally Key! so keep drinking it!  I am.  My ideal size I believe is a 4-6.  When I was at my goal weight I was a 4 and felt awesome. I think that my height 5ft 2in is about right at those sizes.  I have a medium frame..so I am going with that.  Even though right now I am 10lbs above my goal, I am still wearing a 6...which makes me happy. I have all these new clothes that I bought, I can't afford to replace with larger sizes. I have been here for 3.5 years now, so I am confident that I am not going back or gaining the 45lbs I took of initially.  I hope at the end of this BL9 I will be down these last 10 pounds and feeling comfortable in my 4-6 clothes.


----------



## redwalker

Monday's QOTD:

What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?

I can't not live with out Almonds...I use almond butter on my whole wheat english muffin every morning, I have a handful @3:00.  I think nuts are a great way to take the hunger edge off, with also adding good vitamins and fiber to your diet.  Without nuts I don't know if I would be where I am today.


----------



## sahbushka

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Aaaaccckkkk time to confess my sins.    Yesterday I had a total food meltdown.    Usually this is where I quit.  The scale went up nearly 2lbs from food and salt.   Blah.    I am going out right now to do my C25K before the rain starts again.    Usually this is where I throw in the towel but not this time.   I have a weigh in Friday good or bad.   Geez I hate when I loose control like that.   We had spaghetti and it was just a disaster from there on out with the dessert and a piece of candy and then goldfish for snack.    Not horrible food but to much food.   I am sure some of you have been there so you know what I mean.   OK off my bad choice bandwagon and out the door to try and run.    Thanks for listening to my rant.



I had a very similar day yesterday...must have been something in the air...but I am back on track today...unfortunately my ww weigh in is tonight so no time to repair the damage!

Have a good one all!

SarahMay


----------



## maiziezoe

princessbride6205 said:


> I have an Omron brand, which was purchased at REI. I know they are also avail on Amazon, amongst other places. They run $20-30. Here is the link for the product info: http://www.rei.com/product/769817 I believe Corinna has the same brand, just a different model.



I also have the Omron. I love it but it does seem to need a battery pretty often. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Aaaaccckkkk time to confess my sins.    Yesterday I had a total food meltdown.    Usually this is where I quit.  The scale went up nearly 2lbs from food and salt.   Blah.    I am going out right now to do my C25K before the rain starts again.    Usually this is where I throw in the towel but not this time.   I have a weigh in Friday good or bad.   Geez I hate when I loose control like that.   We had spaghetti and it was just a disaster from there on out with the dessert and a piece of candy and then goldfish for snack.    Not horrible food but to much food.   I am sure some of you have been there so you know what I mean.   OK off my bad choice bandwagon and out the door to try and run.    Thanks for listening to my rant.







pjlla said:


> Do you grow your own blueberries?  If not, you should try it. They are super easy to grow... the hardest part is keeping the birds from eating them first.



I haven't in the past but DH and I were talking about doing it this year. I know exactly where I want the bushes to go! 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am back from W2D2 of C25K and I left my crappy attitude of this morning outside.    I feel much better now.  Had a healthy  breakfast and I am off to a fresh start.



Whoo Hoo!!!  Great job!!


----------



## tigger813

pjlla: She's making a video book report about Walt! It's all written, just need to record it and put it on a DVD. It's supposed to be 2-5 minutes and when she did it the first time it was 4 1/2 minutes.

QOTD: I think the winter is the time for me. If I'm cold I just exercise and warm up. Does that make sense?

Having a good day. Haven't been super hungry so I haven't eaten a ton. Did the 2 mile WATP this morning and then the EA Sports Active workout around 11. I will do another 2 mile workout in a while and then tonight while watching Biggest Loser I will do 2-3  miles on the elliptical. Gotta get drinking my water. Haven't been that thirsty either. CRAP I left my bottle at work! I'll have to grab my other one.

Having turkey gorditas for supper. That will be the bulk of my calories today. 

Time to get the video camera ready to record!

Enjoy the show tonight!


----------



## maiziezoe

Good afternoon!

Just finished 30 minutes of a BL workout and 30 minutes of an EA Sports workout. I'm feeling a little tired now. Usually I feel motivated and excited. Hmmm.

*Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?
*

Re: Exercise: It's hard to say. In the winter we have snow and below zero temps. In the spring in fall we have rain and allergies and in the summer we have heat index and humidity. I love Chicago! *rolling my eyes*

Re: Eating Healthy: In the winter we have Christmas and New Years. In the spring and fall we have Easter and Thanksgiving and in the summer we have village festivals and Taste of Chicago. LOL


----------



## tea pot

Happy Tuesday All
I just finished reading back to Friday 
I'm very moved by the depth of sharing and most of all encouraged  by the more than supportive responses. This is truly a safe place to be and I for one feel Blessed to have found all of you. 

I had a so so weekend but I'm still swimming 

QOTD Saturday My fear is not finishing, not actually make it to goal. But I need this and I need to believe that it is really possible.

QOTD Sunday I can't live without Vegetables thank God I love them



lisah0711 said:


> :It is a snowy day here.  DH and I had a hot date at the waste transfer station this morning.  We are easily entertained!    Chicken and vegetable curry is in the crockpot so I can spend the afternoon puttering around the house.  It is a nice way to spend a snowy afternoon.  Have a great Sunday all!




Thanks lisah for sharing the recipes from Women's Day I need to try a few of them




Northern_Julie said:


> Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?
> 
> Summer!! Food is a challenge this far north in the winter because everything travels so far...it is hard to get motivated to do anything in the winter.  Iam hoping to do a balcony style garden on my deck this year.  I have just started researching.  In the summer 24hrs of sunlight makes it hard to slow down....a bike ride at midnight is not unheard of.



WOW I would agree for me Summer is easier but 24 hr of sunlight and a bike ride at Midnight  what an experience! But I think I would just curl up in a ball during 24 hr of darkness. 

Take Care


----------



## princessbride6205

*Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?*
Summer. More daylight, warmer temps and sunshine! I usually eat more produce in the summer and don't crave comfort foods and treats as much.


----------



## redwalker

princessbride6205 said:


> *Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?*
> 
> My best season is Jan-June...I love to have the summer as a goal to work towards and all the great clothes to wear then.  I love to see all my hard work pay off!


----------



## tigger813

Just finished turkey gorditas for supper.  Added some extra onions on top.

6:15- 2 mile WATP workout

8:00 Begin 2-3 miles on the elliptical while watching BL

Hoping to see the 150s tomorrow and continue through the week. Would love to see 158.8 as that was my ending weight for the last BL thread. PMS week too and I haven't had a whole lot to eat today. I hope I've had enough. I've been doing the Leslie Sansone 3 mile Thin and Sleek with Pilates for the past week. I LOVE IT! I have noticed a difference in my abs so I think that will be the one I will do at 6:15.

Time to get some more water as I hadn't had much to drink today.


----------



## cclovesdis

TammyAlphabet said:


> Congrats to cclovesdis and all our biggest losers!  I need to get on the stick!!




Thanks! I've had a rough last few days and your encouragement was just what I needed.



QOTD: I prefer summer because we have a pool and I like to swim. We also barbeque a lot in the summer and have a lot more salads. 

I had another day where I was really hungry. My goal for the week was to focus on getting an eating pattern down solid. It helped when I added canola oil to my oatmeal, but I'm still getting hungry at least 1 hour before lunch. I tried adding egg whites to my breakfast routine, but that didn't help so I stopped that and saved the points for later. I have to up my water intake between breakfast and lunch. I have a feeling that will help a lot. The problem is I'm not allowed to have water at my desk so I have to go to a drinking fountain. They work fine so I'm not worried about germs. I know my boss won't mind if I get a drink every once in a while, but I still feel bad about leaving my desk. I have a bunch of timers at work. I think I'll set one for 30 min. and get a drink every 30 min. or so. That should help curb the hunger. We're doing a weight loss program at work, so hopefully that will help. 

Part of my problem is also that I save my points for dinner. I'm going to vent here. My mother supports my weight loss by buying whatever I want and buying low point meats for dinner. I figure I need to eat dinner just like everyone else so I try to have as many points left for that meal as possible. Now, sometimes, I skip part of the meal. Like, I had some broccoli a few nights ago when the rest of my family ate baked potatoes. But, in general, I try not to do that. I feel like I have to eat with them completely. And, to be completely honest, I also don't like feeling different from everyone. Ok, enough venting. Dinner will be ready soon and then I'm going to get some exercise in before going to bed. Thanks for listening.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I have to tell you all about the Vita Muffins.    These things are awesome.   I served the corn muffin variety with dinner tonight and no one knew they were diet.   They are only 1 point on ww and so yummy.   You have to try them.


----------



## jennz

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I have to tell you all about the Vita Muffins.    These things are awesome.   I served the corn muffin variety with dinner tonight and no one knew they were diet.   They are only 1 point on ww and so yummy.   You have to try them.



What the heck is a Vita Muffin?  It sounds like Tofurkey!  I'll have to try them - for some reason I am craving corn bread.  I have it once a year MAYBE and I'm craving it!

Did Jillian's Trouble Spots dvd today w/dd - my little .  That was tough!


----------



## tigger813

tigger813 said:


> Just finished turkey gorditas for supper.  Added some extra onions on top.
> 
> 6:15- 2 mile WATP workout
> 
> 8:00 Begin 2-3 miles on the elliptical while watching BL
> 
> Hoping to see the 150s tomorrow and continue through the week. Would love to see 158.8 as that was my ending weight for the last BL thread. PMS week too and I haven't had a whole lot to eat today. I hope I've had enough. I've been doing the Leslie Sansone 3 mile Thin and Sleek with Pilates for the past week. I LOVE IT! I have noticed a difference in my abs so I think that will be the one I will do at 6:15.
> 
> Time to get some more water as I hadn't had much to drink today.



Just saw that the new episode isn't on until 9 so there goes my schedule for the night. I ended up doing the 3 mile Pilates workout at 6:15 so I may just go down at 8 and do a 1 mile so I will hit 6 miles for the day!


----------



## redlight

QOTD: The easiest time for me is late spring to early summer when the days are really long but it's not too hot out most of the time. The worst is from November to January with the long nights and the many holidays.


----------



## jenanderson

Need some advice/comments...

Here is some background...I started this journey on the 1st of January and started WW about the same time.  Each week I have lost a decent amount of weight (13 pounds for the month of January).  Tonight when I weighed in at WW, I had loss 3.8 pounds for the week.  I am logging all my food and eating my daily allowance of WW points.  I am not eating my flex points or exchanging any of my exercise points for extra food.  Last week I earned over 40 points for my exercising.  For exercise, I am doing the C25K, walking on the treadmill, pilates, lifting weights, doing the Wii Fit, Active and Just Dance.  I have been increasing my exercising every day.  For example, today I logged 4.65 miles of running and walking (I ran about 1/2 of the distance).  When I look at the data I get from my Nike+, I burned 648 calories for my efforts.  

Here are my questions:
1.  I have been really cold lately (this is not normal for me...even when it is cold outside) and have a hard time warming up.  Does anyone else have this happen?  I have only loss 13 pounds but could it be from the diet?  How about all the exercising?  Any ideas?  

2.  For those of you who exercise a lot, how do you decide what is the right amount to eat to do well with both exercising AND weight loss?  I have been trying to change things up because some days I am hungry.  I sometimes wonder if I should be focusing on certain types of foods to sustain the exercising or if I should try eating a little more at times.  I am just worried that I might gain weight instead of lose it if I eat a bit more.  

I guess I am just looking to hear from people who might be balancing the food and exercise better then me and how you make the decision as to how much to eat.


----------



## corinnak

Hi Jen!  Wow - you are doing great!  No such thing as "only" 13 pounds, but I know what you mean, wondering if that is enough to allow for your feeling colder.  I have had the same problem of feeling cold this winter, for sure, too.  

First of all, I'm going to go ahead and assume, based on the work that you are doing that you have actually gained a fair bit of muscle over the past month and that you may have lost closer to 20 pounds of fat or more.  That is not inconsiderable in terms of insulating power.  Also, when you exercise regularly, your body is very good at compensating and I believe it actually constructs new blood vessels to accomodate the activity, which allows for faster cooling.  I think some of that plays a role as well.  My solution has been wool socks and an extra layer most days.  My fingers get cold really, really fast, too.

Of course it may be medically relevant - something to discuss with your doctor, if you are concerned.  I don't know all the things that can cause it but, you know, circulation, low iron and things along those lines....though it sounds like it correlates with your weight loss activity, I can't rule out those things, so use your best judgement and talk to your doctor if there is any doubt.

Finally, I'm not sure I could say I've balanced activity and food better or worse than anyone else - and I am still struggling with the balance here in Maintenance-land, but your loss is pretty rapid so far - and while it may be that you don't need those weekly flex points now, at some point (I felt it when I went below 22 daily points) you are going to want to be able to use them.  I finally decided that I needed to use either my flex points or my AP every week for health, sanity, long term liveability and just to make sure there was enough fuel for my workouts.  

I have never been the fastest loser, by any means, so my advice might not be the most appealing, but I have also worried about eating more and gaining.  You are so far from that turn-around point, from what you've said.  Maybe try eating half of your weeklies or activity points, to start.  85 points a week is a lot to leave unused, epsecially if you are hungry.  Use them for healthy fuels if you feel any doubt about it at all.  You can add more milk, whole grains, fruits, eggs, nuts, legumes without any guilt - these things will build you a beautiful lean body as you lose more fat.  Some say to use those extra points for treats, but I felt better about adding high quality fuel when I started using more points.  Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## pppiglet

*Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?*

Well, I hate cold weather. I come home from work and put on sweats. DH has the house cold, so I won't do anything while I'm cold. Also...I tend to eat more in the winter because I want nice hot meals!  

Summer time is easiest for me to diet and exercise.  

Like tonight...no exercise...no housework...just eat and watch TV...too cold out for me!


----------



## my3princes

jenanderson said:


> Need some advice/comments...
> 
> Here is some background...I started this journey on the 1st of January and started WW about the same time.  Each week I have lost a decent amount of weight (13 pounds for the month of January).  Tonight when I weighed in at WW, I had loss 3.8 pounds for the week.  I am logging all my food and eating my daily allowance of WW points.  I am not eating my flex points or exchanging any of my exercise points for extra food.  Last week I earned over 40 points for my exercising.  For exercise, I am doing the C25K, walking on the treadmill, pilates, lifting weights, doing the Wii Fit, Active and Just Dance.  I have been increasing my exercising every day.  For example, today I logged 4.65 miles of running and walking (I ran about 1/2 of the distance).  When I look at the data I get from my Nike+, I burned 648 calories for my efforts.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1.  I have been really cold lately (this is not normal for me...even when it is cold outside) and have a hard time warming up.  Does anyone else have this happen?  I have only loss 13 pounds but could it be from the diet?  How about all the exercising?  Any ideas?
> 
> 2.  For those of you who exercise a lot, how do you decide what is the right amount to eat to do well with both exercising AND weight loss?  I have been trying to change things up because some days I am hungry.  I sometimes wonder if I should be focusing on certain types of foods to sustain the exercising or if I should try eating a little more at times.  I am just worried that I might gain weight instead of lose it if I eat a bit more.
> 
> I guess I am just looking to hear from people who might be balancing the food and exercise better then me and how you make the decision as to how much to eat.



I'm always cold so I wouldn't be the best gauge.  DH has definitely noticed that he is much colder now that he has lost weight.  He used to be comfortable in a t-shirt most of the time.  Now I see him in long sleeve or a hoodie most of the time and his jackets of choice are all much warmer.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  I do much better in Spring.  I enjoy going out for walks or playing Lacrosse with my kids.  There are fewer bugs and it isn't unbearably hot or cold.  No big holidays or BBQs to mess me up.


----------



## princessbride6205

jenanderson said:


> Need some advice/comments...
> 
> Here is some background...I started this journey on the 1st of January and started WW about the same time.  Each week I have lost a decent amount of weight (13 pounds for the month of January).  Tonight when I weighed in at WW, I had loss 3.8 pounds for the week.  I am logging all my food and eating my daily allowance of WW points.  I am not eating my flex points or exchanging any of my exercise points for extra food.  Last week I earned over 40 points for my exercising.  For exercise, I am doing the C25K, walking on the treadmill, pilates, lifting weights, doing the Wii Fit, Active and Just Dance.  I have been increasing my exercising every day.  For example, today I logged 4.65 miles of running and walking (I ran about 1/2 of the distance).  When I look at the data I get from my Nike+, I burned 648 calories for my efforts.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1.  I have been really cold lately (this is not normal for me...even when it is cold outside) and have a hard time warming up.  Does anyone else have this happen?  I have only loss 13 pounds but could it be from the diet?  How about all the exercising?  Any ideas?
> 
> 2.  For those of you who exercise a lot, how do you decide what is the right amount to eat to do well with both exercising AND weight loss?  I have been trying to change things up because some days I am hungry.  I sometimes wonder if I should be focusing on certain types of foods to sustain the exercising or if I should try eating a little more at times.  I am just worried that I might gain weight instead of lose it if I eat a bit more.
> 
> I guess I am just looking to hear from people who might be balancing the food and exercise better then me and how you make the decision as to how much to eat.


Corinna gave some great comprehensive advice. I thought I'd respond to add to that.

1. I've noticed I'm colder this winter (after losing ~17 pounds since last winter). I've started wearing an undershirt and a sweater to work and drinking lots of hot water rather than cold. Some people think I'm weird, but it works for me. At home, I've added a giant sweatshirt or a blanket when I'm watching TV at night. 2 weeks ago, Target had these fleece robes on clearance for $4, so I got one of those, which is great and cozy.
2. The first few weeks of counting my calories last year, I felt like I was hungry a lot. Your body will get used to it and you will be a little less hungry on the same amount of food you're eating now. Also, as you probably know from WW, some foods help you feel full longer. But since you aren't using your flex or activity points, it sounds like you are truly hungry and could use a little more fuel. As Corinna recommended, it sounds like a good idea for you to try eating some activity points. Try it for 2 weeks and if the scale moves in the wrong direction, you can make a change. For me, when I have a really strenuous workout, I like to eat some protein afterwards like yogurt or nuts. Sometimes I will use it towards a treat instead. In general, I exercise 5 days a week and eat a little extra (I'm not on WW so I don't have a specific number of points to tell you).


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS:
Reporting in this week:  1!
Congrats to Corinnak for successfully maintaining again!  
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------137
not reporting in for 1 week-------16
not reporting in for 2 weeks------7
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 13
Excused-------------------------7
weigh ins-----------------------95
gains----------------------------15
maintains------------------------8
losses--------------------------69
first time weigh-ins---------------3

*Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 4!*
This weeks total group loss 117.4  pounds! 
Total group weight loss so far 722.4 pounds!  
Were making excellent progress on our goal of 750 pounds!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 135 weighins for our start weigh-in on Jan 1st)
95/ 135 = 70% 

Average percentage of weight lost 0.62% 

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4? This week Ive went with a simple *TOP 11 LIST* which is everybody with over 1.6% loss!  That criteria will change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!*
#11- 1.65% - lovedvc
#10- 1.74% - iluvtig2
#9- 1.85% - Kitchensinkguy
#8- 1.88% - sahbushka 
#7- 2.00% - DisneyFam5
#5&6- TIE 2.05% - teapot & StitchIsOurHero
#4- 2.24% - ladytink75
#3- 2.42% - MelanieC
#2- 3.00% - chskover

and now

The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge 
Week 4 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 3.64 % - beansf


Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *beansf*!!! What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  This is something new for BL9 

We have done 4 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 26.7% complete.
3TinksAndAnEeyore 3.6
A Little Pixie Dust 29.3
beansf 50.0
bouldertcr 57.5
CanuckCruiser 0
chskover 20.0
debf 17.3
denise 12.9
DisFam95 26.1
disney mommy 2.5
DisneyFam5 50.0
Double 35.4
happysmyly 50.7
heatherlynn444 26.7
IWISHFORDISNEY 38.9
jbm02 30.0
jenanderson 43.3
JFrey4240 42.9
jimmaher69 20.8
Jimmy 7.9
joy@disney 20.0
kimara 60.0
kimwim8 30.0
Kitchensinkguy 60.6
leamom2princesses 33.3
LegoMom3 25.0
Life is good 25.0
lisah0711 45.0
LittleSeacow 36.4
lovedvc 57
LuvBaloo 9.5
maiziezoe 39.7
mandac -7.1
MaryAz 48.3
memy26 0.0
MickeyMagic 21.3
mousemom11 20.0
MrIncrediDad 44.8
my3princes 18.3
NC Tink 27.3
Nicholfamily5 23.3
Peace.love.mickey 23.0
pgumiela 13.2
Piglet18 16.6
poohlove 14.7
PRINCESSVIJA 2.2
redwalker -10.0
Riverhill 3.3
Rose&Mike 29.3
sahbushka 22.3
shellynn24 16.1
StitchIsOurHero 28.5
talytam 17.5
Tasha+Scott 25.2
tigger813 36.2
wezee 25.0
Worfiedoodles 20.0
zacem'smom 39.2


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> Hi Jen!  Wow - you are doing great!  No such thing as "only" 13 pounds, but I know what you mean, wondering if that is enough to allow for your feeling colder.  I have had the same problem of feeling cold this winter, for sure, too.
> 
> First of all, I'm going to go ahead and assume, based on the work that you are doing that you have actually gained a fair bit of muscle over the past month and that you may have lost closer to 20 pounds of fat or more.  That is not inconsiderable in terms of insulating power.  Also, when you exercise regularly, your body is very good at compensating and I believe it actually constructs new blood vessels to accomodate the activity, which allows for faster cooling.  I think some of that plays a role as well.  My solution has been wool socks and an extra layer most days.  My fingers get cold really, really fast, too.
> 
> Of course it may be medically relevant - something to discuss with your doctor, if you are concerned.  I don't know all the things that can cause it but, you know, circulation, low iron and things along those lines....though it sounds like it correlates with your weight loss activity, I can't rule out those things, so use your best judgement and talk to your doctor if there is any doubt.
> 
> Finally, I'm not sure I could say I've balanced activity and food better or worse than anyone else - and I am still struggling with the balance here in Maintenance-land, but your loss is pretty rapid so far - and while it may be that you don't need those weekly flex points now, at some point (I felt it when I went below 22 daily points) you are going to want to be able to use them.  I finally decided that I needed to use either my flex points or my AP every week for health, sanity, long term liveability and just to make sure there was enough fuel for my workouts.
> 
> I have never been the fastest loser, by any means, so my advice might not be the most appealing, but I have also worried about eating more and gaining.  You are so far from that turn-around point, from what you've said.  Maybe try eating half of your weeklies or activity points, to start.  85 points a week is a lot to leave unused, epsecially if you are hungry.  Use them for healthy fuels if you feel any doubt about it at all.  You can add more milk, whole grains, fruits, eggs, nuts, legumes without any guilt - these things will build you a beautiful lean body as you lose more fat.  Some say to use those extra points for treats, but I felt better about adding high quality fuel when I started using more points.  Your mileage may vary, of course.





princessbride6205 said:


> Corinna gave some great comprehensive advice. I thought I'd respond to add to that.
> 
> 1. I've noticed I'm colder this winter (after losing ~17 pounds since last winter). I've started wearing an undershirt and a sweater to work and drinking lots of hot water rather than cold. Some people think I'm weird, but it works for me. At home, I've added a giant sweatshirt or a blanket when I'm watching TV at night. 2 weeks ago, Target had these fleece robes on clearance for $4, so I got one of those, which is great and cozy.
> 2. The first few weeks of counting my calories last year, I felt like I was hungry a lot. Your body will get used to it and you will be a little less hungry on the same amount of food you're eating now. Also, as you probably know from WW, some foods help you feel full longer. But since you aren't using your flex or activity points, it sounds like you are truly hungry and could use a little more fuel. As Corinna recommended, it sounds like a good idea for you to try eating some activity points. Try it for 2 weeks and if the scale moves in the wrong direction, you can make a change. For me, when I have a really strenuous workout, I like to eat some protein afterwards like yogurt or nuts. Sometimes I will use it towards a treat instead. In general, I exercise 5 days a week and eat a little extra (I'm not on WW so I don't have a specific number of points to tell you).



Thanks for the advice and input Corinna and princessbride6205!  

I guess I am just going to add some extra clothes to help with being cold.  I have also been drinking warm water!!!!  Cold water just makes it worse for me.  I am not really worried about it, it just seemed odd to suddenly be cool most the time.  You are right....it is not "only 13" pounds....I just put it that way because I thought it would take much more weight loss to have my body notice the fat was going away.

Thanks so much for all the information on the food.  I knew with dieting I would be hungry but actually it did not take long to get used to eating less.  For the first couple of weeks, I ate my WW points and felt full most the time.  It has been the last 2 weeks where I have been hungry - any usually after working out.  I have REALLY increased my exercise each week and think the hunger is due to that.  

I am going to try to use a few of my extra points this week on healthy choices.  I think I have just been afraid to mess with it because it has felt good to lose all this weight and I don't want to stop that forward momentum.  However, if I take your advice and eat things like more milk, whole grains, fruits, eggs, etc...I think I will be fine.

It is just good to hear from others what they are doing.  So far I have felt so great about what is happening - I love the changes I am seeing, I am learning to love all the exercising, I have not missed the food and I think I am really becoming a healthier person.  I know that with all the support and help from everyone here I will make it through this time!

Thanks Guys!
Jen


----------



## redwalker

cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! I've had a rough last few days and your encouragement was just what I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: I prefer summer because we have a pool and I like to swim. We also barbeque a lot in the summer and have a lot more salads.
> 
> I had another day where I was really hungry. My goal for the week was to focus on getting an eating pattern down solid. It helped when I added canola oil to my oatmeal, but I'm still getting hungry at least 1 hour before lunch. I tried adding egg whites to my breakfast routine, but that didn't help so I stopped that and saved the points for later. I have to up my water intake between breakfast and lunch. I have a feeling that will help a lot. The problem is I'm not allowed to have water at my desk so I have to go to a drinking fountain. They work fine so I'm not worried about germs. I know my boss won't mind if I get a drink every once in a while, but I still feel bad about leaving my desk. I have a bunch of timers at work. I think I'll set one for 30 min. and get a drink every 30 min. or so. That should help curb the hunger. We're doing a weight loss program at work, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Part of my problem is also that I save my points for dinner. I'm going to vent here. My mother supports my weight loss by buying whatever I want and buying low point meats for dinner. I figure I need to eat dinner just like everyone else so I try to have as many points left for that meal as possible. Now, sometimes, I skip part of the meal. Like, I had some broccoli a few nights ago when the rest of my family ate baked potatoes. But, in general, I try not to do that. I feel like I have to eat with them completely. And, to be completely honest, I also don't like feeling different from everyone. Ok, enough venting. Dinner will be ready soon and then I'm going to get some exercise in before going to bed. Thanks for listening.



Keep up the hard work it will pay off...stick with it.  It takes time and determination. We all didn't put this weight on in a week, it took time..allow yourself and your body to take the proper time to take it off...you can do it!


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> Just finished turkey gorditas for supper.  Added some extra onions on top.
> 
> 6:15- 2 mile WATP workout
> 
> 8:00 Begin 2-3 miles on the elliptical while watching BL
> 
> Hoping to see the 150s tomorrow and continue through the week. Would love to see 158.8 as that was my ending weight for the last BL thread. PMS week too and I haven't had a whole lot to eat today. I hope I've had enough. I've been doing the Leslie Sansone 3 mile Thin and Sleek with Pilates for the past week. I LOVE IT! I have noticed a difference in my abs so I think that will be the one I will do at 6:15.
> 
> Time to get some more water as I hadn't had much to drink today.



Did you get there? are you to the 150 level??? I am closing in again on the 120s....oh man..I would love to kiss the 130s good bye, and stop loosing the same numbers over and over and over again! 14 Days to go until I am at Disney....I pledged 5 pounds to the pound for pound challenge on the Biggest Looser...just 5 pounds...If I can't loose it by the time I am suppose to...I will feel terrible..

Last night I walked 8 miles 1200 calories burned, I am going to get on the treadmill now and start...even if I get in am mile before my dentist appt today, it is a start, then I can finish up while my DD2 is at school...I need 2 hrs to get 8m done.
I hope everyone has a great Wednesday, and keeps working towards bettering their health and bodies!


----------



## lovedvc

I have also been a Lifetime member of WW for years.  I don't believe that you can earn 40 points in a week.  We have always been taught your maximum earning for the day is 4 points which is 28 points for the week.  Even if you workout for a longer period of time 4 is the max that you can add back.  I earn at least 6 - 8 per day back and I only ever add 4 back.  Just be careful, I know you said you don't eat those points, but if you ever do I don't want the program to not work for you.  Also, if you see your weight loss start to become less it may be because you are not eating enough.  We need to fuel our bodies to burn.  You may have to start eating some of your flex points.  When you start to level out talk with your ww leader and show them your food intake for the day.  They will be more than happy to help you readjust your daily intake.  Good luck in your weight loss journey.


----------



## pjlla

Morning all!

Sorry I didn't get back on last night to read everyone's responses... and this morning is no better!  This week is becoming crazy busy!

Today's QOTD:

What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?  

For myself it was my lack of self-confidence and the feeling that I was being judged for my weight.  I'm not sure that I even realized HOW low my self- confidence/self-esteem was until I had a moment on a message board.  It was a group of scrapbookers that I had been "chatting" with online and several of them got together for a crop.  I found an excuse not to go (can't even remember if it was a real excuse or a made-up excuse).  But someone posted pictures after the event and when I saw the pictures my FIRST REACTION was... "I wouldn't have been the biggest girl there!"  Obviously, somewhere in my mind, I was afraid of going and being the biggest person there.  But I didn't realize it until I witnessed my own reaction to the photos.  It was very eye-opening.  

Sorry I have to make this quick. I'll try to hop on again later........P


----------



## jennz

cclovesdis - don't feel bad about eating with your family, this is something you will be doing forever!  You're learning how to spread your calories throughout the day so you CAN eat with them and stay in a healthy range.  I used to make something special for everyone when I was trying to lose weight but no more, we all eat the same.  I do weigh out my portions but that's it.  I think you're doing great!!!!  FWIW I have about 700 - 800 calories during the day, breakfast lunch and snacks and then I have between 900 - 1000 at dinner/dessert - my goal is 1700/day.


----------



## jenanderson

lovedvc said:


> I have also been a Lifetime member of WW for years.  I don't believe that you can earn 40 points in a week.  We have always been taught your maximum earning for the day is 4 points which is 28 points for the week.  Even if you workout for a longer period of time 4 is the max that you can add back.  I earn at least 6 - 8 per day back and I only ever add 4 back.  Just be careful, I know you said you don't eat those points, but if you ever do I don't want the program to not work for you.  Also, if you see your weight loss start to become less it may be because you are not eating enough.  We need to fuel our bodies to burn.  You may have to start eating some of your flex points.  When you start to level out talk with your ww leader and show them your food intake for the day.  They will be more than happy to help you readjust your daily intake.  Good luck in your weight loss journey.



Hello!  Thanks for your information.  I am using the WW online to track everything and it does allow for more than 4 points each day.  I would NEVER eat all those points.  I think I am just looking to find a better balance and to find out what other people do.  I did try to talk with my WW leader about my food and their response was to eat my flex AND exercise points if I get hungry from all the exercising!!!  I know there are others who are exercising a lot and I just wonder how people determine how much extra to increase.  I almost think about staying on WW but also logging my food and exercise on a site that deals with calorie tracking to see what my calorie deficit really is.  Since I am looking at this as a long term life style change, I want to be sure I am making smart choices.  

Thanks again!
Jen


----------



## lisah0711

redlight said:


> QOTD: The easiest time for me is late spring to early summer when the days are really long but it's not too hot out most of the time. The worst is from November to January with the long nights and the many holidays.



You are gettling close to goal -- yay for you!  

jenanderson, you got some great advise from corinnak and princessbride6205.  You might want to ask your WW leader or one of the coaches online about the activity points thing.  13 pounds in one month is fantastic!  I think that we do get colder as we lose weight -- not so much insulation as before KWIM.  



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! I've had a rough last few days and your encouragement was just what I needed.



Sounds like you are making some great adjustments.  It is going to take some time to figure out what works for you.  That is a bummer about not having water at your desk -- do they let you have coffee or tea?  Having some hot tea in the morning might help you fill up.  Or can you stash a water bottle in your desk drawer?  Do you get a morning break where you can have some fruit or a piece of cheese?  

jennz has a good point that you will always be eating with your family so figuring out what works now will be a big help.  Leaving off the potato was a good idea.  You can also leave stuff on your plate.    



redwalker said:


> Did you get there? are you to the 150 level??? I am closing in again on the 120s....oh man..I would love to kiss the 130s good bye, and stop loosing the same numbers over and over and over again! 14 Days to go until I am at Disney....I pledged 5 pounds to the pound for pound challenge on the Biggest Looser...just 5 pounds...If I can't loose it by the time I am suppose to...I will feel terrible..
> 
> Last night I walked 8 miles 1200 calories burned, I am going to get on the treadmill now and start...even if I get in am mile before my dentist appt today, it is a start, then I can finish up while my DD2 is at school...I need 2 hrs to get 8m done.  I hope everyone has a great Wednesday, and keeps working towards bettering their health and bodies!



Sounds like you are doing great!    14 days until Disney is a good motivator!



lovedvc said:


> I have also been a Lifetime member of WW for years.  I don't believe that you can earn 40 points in a week.  We have always been taught your maximum earning for the day is 4 points which is 28 points for the week.  Even if you workout for a longer period of time 4 is the max that you can add back.  I earn at least 6 - 8 per day back and I only ever add 4 back.  Just be careful, I know you said you don't eat those points, but if you ever do I don't want the program to not work for you.  Also, if you see your weight loss start to become less it may be because you are not eating enough.  We need to fuel our bodies to burn.  You may have to start eating some of your flex points.  When you start to level out talk with your ww leader and show them your food intake for the day.  They will be more than happy to help you readjust your daily intake.  Good luck in your weight loss journey.



That was a good idea talking with a leader.  Also WW has great resources on their online pages.



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?



Oh, I can so relate to your story, pjlla.  I was so happy when I figured out I wasn't the biggest person when I started law school 21 years ago -- unfortunately I weighed about 50 pounds less than I do now.    And, really why do I still remember that or care?!? 

But the worst thing about being overweight for me now is that my son, who is 10, has never seen me thin.    If he sees a picture of me when I was thin, he doesn't even realize it is me (neither does my DH).  Shame on me for not taking care of myself for me or my family.  

On a happier note, a big congratulations to all of our superstars and especially our biggest loser, beansf!    Way to go!   

I am so happy that our second group goal is almost met -- may be time to bump it up next week -- dare we say 1,000?!?  I'm seeing great progress on our challenge goals and I am really happy with our 70% retention rate for our challenge -- that may be a record (unfortunately we never tracked this before).

A big thank you, too, to LuvBaloo for being our weightkeeper, donac for being COWkeeper, corinnak for keeping up our QOTD archive, our weekly coaches who make us think about our goal and how we will get there, and most of all, to you all our participants who make our challenge so great!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: I think the worst thing is knowing how my unhealthy eating will affect me later in life. I am not overweight, but I eat very poorly and know that if I don't get my act together I am more likely to get certain illnesses, cancers, etc. SO I really struggle with that!


----------



## tigger813

redwalker said:


> Did you get there? are you to the 150 level??? I am closing in again on the 120s....oh man..I would love to kiss the 130s good bye, and stop loosing the same numbers over and over and over again! 14 Days to go until I am at Disney....I pledged 5 pounds to the pound for pound challenge on the Biggest Looser...just 5 pounds...If I can't loose it by the time I am suppose to...I will feel terrible..
> 
> Last night I walked 8 miles 1200 calories burned, I am going to get on the treadmill now and start...even if I get in am mile before my dentist appt today, it is a start, then I can finish up while my DD2 is at school...I need 2 hrs to get 8m done.
> I hope everyone has a great Wednesday, and keeps working towards bettering their health and bodies!




Happy to say that I reached 159.8 this morning! Just gotta stay below until Friday! Hope to see 158.8 as that's my lowest! Really want to see 156.7 cause that will mean 45 pounds lost!!!!!

Got in 4 miles this morning. Going to work for awhile at 11:30 and then come home around 1:30 if I don't have anybody to give a massage to. Then I will do another 2 mile workout. I really want to get on the elliptical tonight! 

Gonna be running around all afternoon with the girls so I'm not sure if I'll get anything in tonight as we have to practice flute and check out the video we recorded yesterday for DD1s book report. She also needs to discuss with her dad what she wants to do for her inventors fair project. I give him the science related projects to do with her. I can't do it all! She has a few ideas but needs help narrowing them down and making a logical decision on how to solve the problem.

Time to clean up the living room while the laundry finishes. Kitchen is already done and it had better stay that way since I'm not cooking in it today!


----------



## tigger813

Just saw the commercial for the Wii game , Just Dance! I soooo want that now!!!! Looks like a blast!


----------



## jenanderson

tigger813 said:


> Just saw the commercial for the Wii game , Just Dance! I soooo want that now!!!! Looks like a blast!



It is a blast!    Our family got the game a couple of weeks ago and we have laughed so hard watching each other try to "move"!  I tend to use it 1-2 times each week and get a really good workout in.


----------



## corinnak

Today's QOTD:
What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy? 

I always have a hard time choosing just one thing, but in this case, while I concur with all the other things to dislike about being overweight, the toughest thing for me has always been:

Clothes.

When they're too tight, they are uncomfortable and squishy and cause all kinds of bulges.  I always felt like I didn't have anything to wear in a closet full of clothes because nothing looked the way I wanted it to.  And shopping for clothes - I am not a fan even at goal, but it is really hard to feel good about it when things don't fit or look flattering, so I'd tend to just wear the same old stuff as long as I could.


----------



## jennz

Tracey   What a great feeling!!!

Okay all I need some advice...Monday I walked 2 miles then *started* my c25k - that's in * because I actually did 1/2 the program and my legs got very sore so I decided to start out w/1/2 this week.  Yesterday did Jillian's Trouble Spots - went really light on lunges, squats etc well my legs are sore again today...so my big question:   do I do the c25k today or wait until tomorrow?  What I don't want is to get so sore I quit (not that I would do that )...


----------



## Cinderella Girl

jenanderson said:


> Need some advice/comments...
> 
> Here is some background...I started this journey on the 1st of January and started WW about the same time.  Each week I have lost a decent amount of weight (13 pounds for the month of January).  Tonight when I weighed in at WW, I had loss 3.8 pounds for the week.  I am logging all my food and eating my daily allowance of WW points.  I am not eating my flex points or exchanging any of my exercise points for extra food.  Last week I earned over 40 points for my exercising.  For exercise, I am doing the C25K, walking on the treadmill, pilates, lifting weights, doing the Wii Fit, Active and Just Dance.  I have been increasing my exercising every day.  For example, today I logged 4.65 miles of running and walking (I ran about 1/2 of the distance).  When I look at the data I get from my Nike+, I burned 648 calories for my efforts.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1.  I have been really cold lately (this is not normal for me...even when it is cold outside) and have a hard time warming up.  Does anyone else have this happen?  I have only loss 13 pounds but could it be from the diet?  How about all the exercising?  Any ideas?
> 
> 2.  For those of you who exercise a lot, how do you decide what is the right amount to eat to do well with both exercising AND weight loss?  I have been trying to change things up because some days I am hungry.  I sometimes wonder if I should be focusing on certain types of foods to sustain the exercising or if I should try eating a little more at times.  I am just worried that I might gain weight instead of lose it if I eat a bit more.
> 
> I guess I am just looking to hear from people who might be balancing the food and exercise better then me and how you make the decision as to how much to eat.



Hi Jen,
First off congrats on the 13 lbs, that is AMAZING!!!!!   I had the same question about how much to eat when exercising alot. I asked the people at my WW meeting last Sat and they gave me some helpful hints. I exercise alot and they suggested I eat more. However I am not very hungry after my workouts, so I asked for suggestions. They suggested small snacks with some protein. So, I have been eating apples with peanut butter and string cheese and almonds. I also have fallen in love with the apple turnover sundae's and Boston cream pie banana splits from a BL cookbook, I have. They are both yummy, easy to fix and not high in points.
You are doing so good and should be extremely proud of yourself!
Molly : )

By the way, which WW meeting do you go to?



pjlla said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Sorry I didn't get back on last night to read everyone's responses... and this morning is no better!  This week is becoming crazy busy!
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
> 
> For myself it was my lack of self-confidence and the feeling that I was being judged for my weight.  I'm not sure that I even realized HOW low my self- confidence/self-esteem was until I had a moment on a message board.  It was a group of scrapbookers that I had been "chatting" with online and several of them got together for a crop.  I found an excuse not to go (can't even remember if it was a real excuse or a made-up excuse).  But someone posted pictures after the event and when I saw the pictures my FIRST REACTION was... "I wouldn't have been the biggest girl there!"  Obviously, somewhere in my mind, I was afraid of going and being the biggest person there.  But I didn't realize it until I witnessed my own reaction to the photos.  It was very eye-opening.
> 
> Sorry I have to make this quick. I'll try to hop on again later........P





I totally understand being busy, thats how I felt last week, when I was coach.

QOTD: The worst thing about being overweight/out of shape, is how bad I feel about myself. I hate feeling fat and I hat getting winded when I have to walk up lots of stairs. But, the positive of both of those are that I work harder, so I never have to feel that way again. I am working hard to get healthy and stairs are getting easier every day!

I hope everyone has a great day!
Molly


----------



## corinnak

jennz said:


> Okay all I need some advice...Monday I walked 2 miles then *started* my c25k - that's in * because I actually did 1/2 the program and my legs got very sore so I decided to start out w/1/2 this week.  Yesterday did Jillian's Trouble Spots - went really light on lunges, squats etc well my legs are sore again today...so my big question:   do I do the c25k today or wait until tomorrow?  What I don't want is to get so sore I quit (not that I would do that )...



Jen,

I'd say if you're feeling like it is questionable today, and it sounds like you are, it is far, far better to take the day to rest or do something very light - stretching or yoga if you feel you must do something.  The first weeks of c25k are more about building the infrastructure - bones, joints, muscles are all unused to the impact from running and even if you have the aerobic pieces in place, that structure needs a chance to develop.  Give that structure a chance to repair and strengthen and then you'll be ready to rock tomorrow's workout.   

It's so tough when our previous challenge with exercise was being regular and committed to decide that we need to skip or put off a workout, but there are times when it really is the best thing for your training to do just that.

I'm also wondering about the walking 2 miles before starting the c25K - refresh my memory - had you been walking a lot before starting c25k?  If you don't have a lot of weekly miles already (like 20 per week), I'd suggest limiting your walking workouts, or at least do the running intervals first and then fill out the rest of your time with walking if you're feeling good.


----------



## tigger813

jennz said:


> Tracey   What a great feeling!!!



Thanks, Jen! It does feel good! Counting my calories very closely for the next 2 days so I can have a decent loss this week. Only had one good week of loss this time around but since I'm nearing my goal I know that's why it's like this!

Asked DH for the Just Dance Wii game for Valentine's Day! It's $30 on Amazon and $40 everywhere else!

QOTD: My thing has always been clothes. When I began this journey I took out a pair of red jeans that I hadn't worn in years and everyday I tried them in until they fit comfortably. I just donated them to BB/BS last week! I have gone from a 16 to a 10/12 though those are feeling big right now. I lost weight in my hips first so most of my pants are hanging. I have some that are a little snug in the waist but I think that's the way they are made. I'm looking forward to buying some 8s soon. I have to see if I still have some up in the attic from before having my kids. That would be cool. I have my dress from my rehearsal dinner which is the next dress I hope to fit into. I have some 10s that I still can't fit into but they are getting better.

I have been doing the Slim and Sleek Pilates 3 mile walk with Leslie Sansone and have noticed a big difference in my abs in the last several days. I did 2 of the miles this morning and then the 2 mile fat burning walk with the 3 pound weights. I feel I need to do at least 1 workout with weights everyday to make it really work for me. Some of the exercises on the EA Sports Active are getting easier to do as well including the push ups and crunches. Though i still seem to have to yell at the Wii when it tells me I'm going too fast!  My husband just laughs at me!


----------



## tea pot

*Congrats beansf *




pjlla said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Sorry I didn't get back on last night to read everyone's responses... and this morning is no better!  This week is becoming crazy busy!
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
> 
> For myself it was my lack of self-confidence and the feeling that I was being judged for my weight.  I'm not sure that I even realized HOW low my self- confidence/self-esteem was until I had a moment on a message board.  It was a group of scrapbookers that I had been "chatting" with online and several of them got together for a crop.  I found an excuse not to go (can't even remember if it was a real excuse or a made-up excuse).  But someone posted pictures after the event and when I saw the pictures my FIRST REACTION was... "I wouldn't have been the biggest girl there!"  Obviously, somewhere in my mind, I was afraid of going and being the biggest person there.  But I didn't realize it until I witnessed my own reaction to the photos.  It was very eye-opening.
> 
> Sorry I have to make this quick. I'll try to hop on again later........P



*pjlla *   Your story really hits home  I'm almost always one of the biggest women at my husbands business meetings I just hate the cocktail hour you need to stand and mingle... no where to hide and worse is pool side. 

QOTD Being out of shape and not being able to do what I was able to do not so long ago. Like sitting on the curb on Maine St. and Not being able to get up after the parade.    My goal is to be able to do this our next trip down in May .... so if you see a little short Lady on Main St next spring sitting down on that curb and getting up several time with a big smile on her face  That will be me!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  What was the worst thing about being overweight

Just one thing?!  Everything.  I didn't like the person I saw in the mirror as it didn't match the person I was inside.  I couldn't believe how I looked in photos which is how others saw me.  I didn't like that I couldn't keep up with my kids.  I didn't like that I couldn't do all the activities that I enjoy.


----------



## jennz

corinnak said:


> Jen,
> 
> I'd say if you're feeling like it is questionable today, and it sounds like you are, it is far, far better to take the day to rest or do something very light - stretching or yoga if you feel you must do something.  The first weeks of c25k are more about building the infrastructure - bones, joints, muscles are all unused to the impact from running and even if you have the aerobic pieces in place, that structure needs a chance to develop.  Give that structure a chance to repair and strengthen and then you'll be ready to rock tomorrow's workout.
> 
> It's so tough when our previous challenge with exercise was being regular and committed to decide that we need to skip or put off a workout, but there are times when it really is the best thing for your training to do just that.
> 
> I'm also wondering about the walking 2 miles before starting the c25K - refresh my memory - had you been walking a lot before starting c25k?  If you don't have a lot of weekly miles already (like 20 per week), I'd suggest limiting your walking workouts, or at least do the running intervals first and then fill out the rest of your time with walking if you're feeling good.



Thanks Corrina!!  Yes I don't want to start my quitting cycle - I will reschedule instead.  I usually walk a mile, that 2 mile walk was a spontaneous thing - picked dd up at school, brought the dogs and we went to the park.  It was in the 30s and sunny - couldn't resist it.  Then I was going to push back my start day of c25k but said "no you big wimp do it!"  lol

After watching Mig on BL and all those miles she walked I was going to do it today but I think you're right - I'm not Mig, I'm not where she is, and I want this to be something I stick with , not quit for a week b/c I can't walk and then never get back into it.



tea pot said:


> QOTD Being out of shape and not being able to do what I was able to do not so long ago. Like sitting on the curb on Maine St. and Not being able to get up after the parade.    My goal is to be able to do this our next trip down in May .... so if you see a little short Lady on Main St next spring sitting down on that curb and getting up several time with a big smile on her face  That will be me!



Stand on up sister!!    Yesterday I was doing a Jillian dvd w/dd and she has these things called surrender - you go down on a knee, then the other, then up and up all while your arms are up in the air holding weights.  RIGHT - not!  dd is doing it but I can't even go down that way let alone get up- I was sitting in a chair and doing it.


----------



## jennz

pjlla;35278977
[COLOR="Magenta" said:
			
		

> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?  [/COLOR]
> 
> For myself it was my lack of self-confidence and the feeling that I was being judged for my weight.  I'm not sure that I even realized HOW low my self- confidence/self-esteem was until I had a moment on a message board.  It was a group of scrapbookers that I had been "chatting" with online and several of them got together for a crop.  I found an excuse not to go (can't even remember if it was a real excuse or a made-up excuse).  But someone posted pictures after the event and when I saw the pictures my FIRST REACTION was... "I wouldn't have been the biggest girl there!"  Obviously, somewhere in my mind, I was afraid of going and being the biggest person there.  But I didn't realize it until I witnessed my own reaction to the photos.  It was very eye-opening.
> 
> Sorry I have to make this quick. I'll try to hop on again later........P



Wow - thanks for posting your answer! I can relate to that.  I have never gone to dh's bowling night b/c of how I look...I'll have to say that the way I've let my weight rob me of my life.   Participating in events, having the energy to do things, feeling bad about myself.   That needs to stop!!!


----------



## PeterPan09

QOTD: What was the worst thing about being overweight

The worst thing for me about being overweight is no longer feeling like an athlete.  For most of my life, I've been a swimmer, played basketball and was known/viewed as an athletic person.  It was a major part of my self image.  Being so heavy now, I don't feel athletic and I certainly don't look athletic.  To be honest, I'm not really as concerned about how much I weigh, I'm really more concerned about getting that athletic body back.  I want muscle definition!


----------



## chskover

The worst thing for me about being overweight is I would avoid places I might run into someone that knew me when I wasn't heavy.  Or if I was at a high school game watching my daughter, I would avoid leaving the stands because I didn't want to walk in front of all those people. I also had the major embarrassment of being asked to get off a roller coaster because I couldn't buckle the belt.  My kids were more upset that I couldn't ride, not that I was heavy.


----------



## pjlla

redwalker said:


> Monday's QOTD:
> 
> What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?
> 
> I can't not live with out Almonds...I use almond butter on my whole wheat english muffin every morning, I have a handful @3:00.  I think nuts are a great way to take the hunger edge off, with also adding good vitamins and fiber to your diet.  Without nuts I don't know if I would be where I am today.





tigger813 said:


> Just finished turkey gorditas for supper.  Added some extra onions on top.
> 
> 6:15- 2 mile WATP workout
> 
> 8:00 Begin 2-3 miles on the elliptical while watching BL
> 
> Hoping to see the 150s tomorrow and continue through the week. Would love to see 158.8 as that was my ending weight for the last BL thread. PMS week too and I haven't had a whole lot to eat today. I hope I've had enough. I've been doing the Leslie Sansone 3 mile Thin and Sleek with Pilates for the past week. I LOVE IT! I have noticed a difference in my abs so I think that will be the one I will do at 6:15.
> 
> Time to get some more water as I hadn't had much to drink today.



I should try some almond butter or cashew butter.  I really like regular peanut butter, but I know it is not super healthy.  





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I have to tell you all about the Vita Muffins.    These things are awesome.   I served the corn muffin variety with dinner tonight and no one knew they were diet.   They are only 1 point on ww and so yummy.   You have to try them.




I do love the Vitamuffins (corn especially).  I rarely have more than 1 a week (sometimes two if I am feeling munchie!)  mostly because of the price.  But they are SO delicious.  I toast the corn muffin tops and then sometimes put the tiniest bit of Smart blend butter blend on it and then cut it into 8 pieces and savor it!



jenanderson said:


> Need some advice/comments...
> 
> Here is some background...I started this journey on the 1st of January and started WW about the same time.  Each week I have lost a decent amount of weight (13 pounds for the month of January).  Tonight when I weighed in at WW, I had loss 3.8 pounds for the week.  I am logging all my food and eating my daily allowance of WW points.  I am not eating my flex points or exchanging any of my exercise points for extra food.  Last week I earned over 40 points for my exercising.  For exercise, I am doing the C25K, walking on the treadmill, pilates, lifting weights, doing the Wii Fit, Active and Just Dance.  I have been increasing my exercising every day.  For example, today I logged 4.65 miles of running and walking (I ran about 1/2 of the distance).  When I look at the data I get from my Nike+, I burned 648 calories for my efforts.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1.  I have been really cold lately (this is not normal for me...even when it is cold outside) and have a hard time warming up.  Does anyone else have this happen?  I have only loss 13 pounds but could it be from the diet?  How about all the exercising?  Any ideas?
> 
> 2.  For those of you who exercise a lot, how do you decide what is the right amount to eat to do well with both exercising AND weight loss?  I have been trying to change things up because some days I am hungry.  I sometimes wonder if I should be focusing on certain types of foods to sustain the exercising or if I should try eating a little more at times.  I am just worried that I might gain weight instead of lose it if I eat a bit more.
> 
> I guess I am just looking to hear from people who might be balancing the food and exercise better then me and how you make the decision as to how much to eat.




About the cold.... I am always MUCH colder now that I am about 85 pounds lighter.  It is irritating, but I figure the alternative (continuing to be overweight) isn't very good, so I just try to make adjustments.  I keep a big  old zipper hoodie for "around the house"  .... it goes over everything else and keeps  me clean and warm.  When I head out to work, I try to make sure I always bring a jacket or cardigan, just in case.


About the eating/weight loss question.... you seem to be doing GREAT!!  I'm curious why you think you need to make adjustments.  If you are concerned, just make sure that the calories that you DO take in, have the maximum amount of nutrition.  It ASTOUNDS me the people that think that they are eating "healthy" when they continue to fill up on artificial "diet" and "lite" foods.  You could do some reading up what some of the BEST foods available out there are.  I just read most of a HUGE book about what the BEST fruits and vegetables are and why they are so good.  It was a real eye opener.  A few fruits and veggies that I figured were kind of useless (like onions) are actually really healthy.  And broccoli and spinach DON'T top the list as far as the HEALTHIEST veggies (but they are near the top).

I agree with the PP about the number of WW activities points you can earn.  I believe there is a max and 4 sounds correct.... but maybe that is old school WW??  I have been doing it for SO long (off and on) that sometimes I am remembering old rules!




corinnak said:


> Today's QOTD:
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
> 
> I always have a hard time choosing just one thing, but in this case, while I concur with all the other things to dislike about being overweight, the toughest thing for me has always been:
> 
> Clothes.
> 
> When they're too tight, they are uncomfortable and squishy and cause all kinds of bulges.  I always felt like I didn't have anything to wear in a closet full of clothes because nothing looked the way I wanted it to.  And shopping for clothes - I am not a fan even at goal, but it is really hard to feel good about it when things don't fit or look flattering, so I'd tend to just wear the same old stuff as long as I could.




EXACTLY the reason that I worked from 11/2004 to 1/2009 with the same 3 pairs of work pants.... one tan, one black, one brown and the same handful of tops (maybe 5 winter tops and 5 summer tops and two pairs of capris for spring).  I just tried to mix and match and add the occasional scarf or pin.  I HATED, HATED, HATED clothes shopping and I REFUSED to buy more "fat clothes".  I still don't love shopping, but at least I don't dread it!  I totally get it!  




tigger813 said:


> Thanks, Jen! It does feel good! Counting my calories very closely for the next 2 days so I can have a decent loss this week. Only had one good week of loss this time around but since I'm nearing my goal I know that's why it's like this!
> 
> Asked DH for the Just Dance Wii game for Valentine's Day! It's $30 on Amazon and $40 everywhere else!
> 
> QOTD: My thing has always been clothes. When I began this journey I took out a pair of red jeans that I hadn't worn in years and everyday I tried them in until they fit comfortably. I just donated them to BB/BS last week! I have gone from a 16 to a 10/12 though those are feeling big right now. I lost weight in my hips first so most of my pants are hanging. I have some that are a little snug in the waist but I think that's the way they are made. I'm looking forward to buying some 8s soon. I have to see if I still have some up in the attic from before having my kids. That would be cool. I have my dress from my rehearsal dinner which is the next dress I hope to fit into. I have some 10s that I still can't fit into but they are getting better.
> 
> I have been doing the Slim and Sleek Pilates 3 mile walk with Leslie Sansone and have noticed a big difference in my abs in the last several days. I did 2 of the miles this morning and then the 2 mile fat burning walk with the 3 pound weights. I feel I need to do at least 1 workout with weights everyday to make it really work for me. Some of the exercises on the EA Sports Active are getting easier to do as well including the push ups and crunches. Though i still seem to have to yell at the Wii when it tells me I'm going too fast!  My husband just laughs at me!



I am definitely going to look for the Slim and Sleek DVD.  I think I had it in my hand one day and put it back.  But now that I've heard your review, I might need to go back and get it!  

I have my rehearsal dinner dress too.... I suppose I should try it on now.  I weigh a bit less than I did when I got married, so it should fit.... but things have "shifted" around and it may not fit the same!



chskover said:


> The worst thing for me about being overweight is I would avoid places I might run into someone that knew me when I wasn't heavy.  Or if I was at a high school game watching my daughter, I would avoid leaving the stands because I didn't want to walk in front of all those people. I also had the major embarrassment of being asked to get off a roller coaster because I couldn't buckle the belt.  My kids were more upset that I couldn't ride, not that I was heavy.



Thanks for sharing that story.  I'm sure it was tough to bring it up.  It is amazing the things that we think of that the "average size" person might not even think about... like walking in front of others.   


Well.... my poor kitty has a terrible UTI going on.  I finally got a urine sample to bring to the vet today and it is bright red.  Just another thing to add to my busy week, but I'm sure she is feeling icky, so I will fit in the 30 minute ride to the vet today.  

Aunt Flo arrived this morning (I never know when she will visit these days as "the change" has begun").... and that explains why I have been wanting to eat NONSTOP for the past few days!   Hopefully now that I know WHY I feel this way, I can find a way to combat the feeling.  But I have a feeling that it won't be a great week on the scale.  Plus I've had a few exercise interruptions, so I haven't gotten in my 5k run since last Friday. I have been exercising, but I am suffering from some stress incontinence issues (sorry if that is TMI) and I need to get that solved before I can continue to run (I do okay running in the morning, but evening run is different.) .  I am avoiding my water today to see if I can run tonight without incident.  It's a B*TCH getting old!!

Talk to you later.......................P


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> Thanks, Jen! It does feel good! Counting my calories very closely for the next 2 days so I can have a decent loss this week. Only had one good week of loss this time around but since I'm nearing my goal I know that's why it's like this!
> 
> Asked DH for the Just Dance Wii game for Valentine's Day! It's $30 on Amazon and $40 everywhere else!
> 
> QOTD: My thing has always been clothes. When I began this journey I took out a pair of red jeans that I hadn't worn in years and everyday I tried them in until they fit comfortably. I just donated them to BB/BS last week! I have gone from a 16 to a 10/12 though those are feeling big right now. I lost weight in my hips first so most of my pants are hanging. I have some that are a little snug in the waist but I think that's the way they are made. I'm looking forward to buying some 8s soon. I have to see if I still have some up in the attic from before having my kids. That would be cool. I have my dress from my rehearsal dinner which is the next dress I hope to fit into. I have some 10s that I still can't fit into but they are getting better.
> 
> I have been doing the Slim and Sleek Pilates 3 mile walk with Leslie Sansone and have noticed a big difference in my abs in the last several days. I did 2 of the miles this morning and then the 2 mile fat burning walk with the 3 pound weights. I feel I need to do at least 1 workout with weights everyday to make it really work for me. Some of the exercises on the EA Sports Active are getting easier to do as well including the push ups and crunches. Though i still seem to have to yell at the Wii when it tells me I'm going too fast!  My husband just laughs at me!



I would love to see you in a size 8! I think that would be a great size for you and a reasonable goal too!  IT is incredible to see you melt before my eyes..and see this energetic, healthy person emerge.  You have taken back you!  You look so much like you did in college our freshmen year....it is just awesome!  And by the way, you should have your hubby join you or at least do the wii after you, so you will get a chance to laugh at him!  don't know if we will get to walk before our trip to Disney, how does the week of Feb 8-12 look?  Keep up the hard work!!!


----------



## beansf

LuvBaloo said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 3.64 % - beansf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations *beansf*!!! What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.



Wow, I am shocked. Thanks for the congratulations. I can only hope to maintain this week. I wish I could say I have done better, but I have struggled off and on since Saturday.



lisah0711 said:


> On a happier note, a big congratulations to all of our superstars and especially our biggest loser, beansf!    Way to go!



THANKS!



tea pot said:


> *Congrats beansf *



Thanks to you, teapot!



pjlla said:


> Well.... my poor kitty has a terrible UTI going on.  I finally got a urine sample to bring to the vet today and it is bright red.  Just another thing to add to my busy week, but I'm sure she is feeling icky, so I will fit in the 30 minute ride to the vet today.



Awww! I hope your kitty gets better super-soon!


----------



## redwalker

Today's QOTD:

What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy? 

When I was 170 in 2006, I can remember my knees hurting every time I would get up from playing with my kids on the floor.  My knees, legs and back hurting when I would run after my kids.  I remember one day I was going to go on a slide at a play ground with my 5 year old, and she looked at me and told me I couldn't because I was too big and that "you hurt mommy".  That put a arrow in my heart, and it really made me realize my kids expect I can't play with them, only daddy can.  That really sunk.  Now that I am a healthy person, my kids expect me to play on the playground, and I love it! We have so much fun together, I look at the other parents that just sit there, and watch. Maybe they watch for different reasons, maybe they are tired, or are injured, or just feel like they can't more though the playground, or maybe they think they will look silly.  I say, be silly, if you can't be silly with your own kids, who can you really be silly with.  They will forever remember how you played with them, and how the other parents just watch.  I want to be a active parent, and I want to be around to see my kids grow into the wonderful people that will change the world.  I don't want to miss anything.  Staying healthy means I will get to see the fantastic show that they are. I want to travel the world with my husband and have as many wonderful times together as we possibly can..and I certainly don't want my weight to be a factor in taking away from any of that....


----------



## lovedvc

QOTD:  What is the worst thing about being overweight, out of shape or unhealthy?

One the worst things is the example that I set for my children.  I know they were small when I was heavier and smoking, but it doesn't mean they don't remember.  My boys have me on a pedestal they believe that I can do no wrong.  They adore me and I adore them.  I asked my little one the other day if he remembers when I used to smoke and he told me he remembers that I would go outside.  Those little sponges absorb everything.  Since 2005 I lost 50 lbs and quit smoking.  I buy healthier foods now and make better choices.  I may have gained 15 lbs back, but I now go to the gym 4 days a week.  I am the healthiest I have ever been.  I am in better shape now than I was at 17 years old.  My kids notice these things.  They always ask if something is healthy for them.  My oldest can't wait till he is old enough to join me at the gym.


This week has been a little rough for me scale wise.  I know, I know stay off the scale but I am OCD about it.  Over the weekend I had a 40th birthday party to attend and a family get together.  At the b-day party I only used 5 flex points and completely avoided the alcohol.  At the family get together I used about 10 flex points.  I have been watching my diet all week and have increased my calorie burn at the gym and the scale is showing a 2lb gain.  I'm hoping its only because I had different foods than what my body is used too and a little too much salt.  I'm sticking it out and trying not to let it get too me.


----------



## pjlla

redwalker said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
> 
> When I was 170 in 2006, I can remember my knees hurting every time I would get up from playing with my kids on the floor.  My knees, legs and back hurting when I would run after my kids.  I remember one day I was going to go on a slide at a play ground with my 5 year old, and she looked at me and told me I couldn't because I was too big and that "you hurt mommy".  That put a arrow in my heart, and it really made me realize my kids expect I can't play with them, only daddy can.  That really sunk.  Now that I am a healthy person, my kids expect me to play on the playground, and I love it! We have so much fun together, I look at the other parents that just sit there, and watch. Maybe they watch for different reasons, maybe they are tired, or are injured, or just feel like they can't more though the playground, or maybe they think they will look silly.  I say, be silly, if you can't be silly with your own kids, who can you really be silly with.  They will forever remember how you played with them, and how the other parents just watch.  I want to be a active parent, and I want to be around to see my kids grow into the wonderful people that will change the world.  I don't want to miss anything.  Staying healthy means I will get to see the fantastic show that they are. I want to travel the world with my husband and have as many wonderful times together as we possibly can..and I certainly don't want my weight to be a factor in taking away from any of that....



I love your answer.  I hope to spend some quality time traveling with DH when we retire... but I'm sincerely concerned that his health will be SO bad by then that we won't be able to and we will spend our retirement with me nursing him.  It makes me sad to think of.  I don't know what to do to get him moving and taking better care of himself.  I know I can't make him... he needs to do it for HIMSELF... but it would be really nice to give him a big push.



lovedvc said:


> QOTD:  What is the worst thing about being overweight, out of shape or unhealthy?
> 
> One the worst things is the example that I set for my children.  I know they were small when I was heavier and smoking, but it doesn't mean they don't remember.  My boys have me on a pedestal they believe that I can do no wrong.  They adore me and I adore them.  I asked my little one the other day if he remembers when I used to smoke and he told me he remembers that I would go outside.  Those little sponges absorb everything.  Since 2005 I lost 50 lbs and quit smoking.  I buy healthier foods now and make better choices.  I may have gained 15 lbs back, but I now go to the gym 4 days a week.  I am the healthiest I have ever been.  I am in better shape now than I was at 17 years old.  My kids notice these things.  They always ask if something is healthy for them.  My oldest can't wait till he is old enough to join me at the gym.



What a GREAT reason to get healthy.... to be a healthy influence on your kids!!

I actually saw my DD read a nutrition label today before deciding which snack to grab!  I was so excited!  

It is a LASTING influence too.... our healthy children will then have/raise healthy children of their own!!  What an exciting thought... that OUR healthy lifestyle could be influencing future generations!!

I've gotta run again!  I'll try to hop back on later tonight................P


----------



## maiziezoe

jenanderson said:


> Need some advice/comments...
> 
> Here is some background...I started this journey on the 1st of January and started WW about the same time.  Each week I have lost a decent amount of weight (13 pounds for the month of January).  Tonight when I weighed in at WW, I had loss 3.8 pounds for the week.  I am logging all my food and eating my daily allowance of WW points.  I am not eating my flex points or exchanging any of my exercise points for extra food.  Last week I earned over 40 points for my exercising.  For exercise, I am doing the C25K, walking on the treadmill, pilates, lifting weights, doing the Wii Fit, Active and Just Dance.  I have been increasing my exercising every day.  For example, today I logged 4.65 miles of running and walking (I ran about 1/2 of the distance).  When I look at the data I get from my Nike+, I burned 648 calories for my efforts.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1.  I have been really cold lately (this is not normal for me...even when it is cold outside) and have a hard time warming up.  Does anyone else have this happen?  I have only loss 13 pounds but could it be from the diet?  How about all the exercising?  Any ideas?
> 
> 2.  For those of you who exercise a lot, how do you decide what is the right amount to eat to do well with both exercising AND weight loss?  I have been trying to change things up because some days I am hungry.  I sometimes wonder if I should be focusing on certain types of foods to sustain the exercising or if I should try eating a little more at times.  I am just worried that I might gain weight instead of lose it if I eat a bit more.
> 
> I guess I am just looking to hear from people who might be balancing the food and exercise better then me and how you make the decision as to how much to eat.



Jen ~ I have the same problem with being cold all the time. Before Christmas I used to keep the house set at 65 (my son calls me a slumlord... I've tried to explain to him that if it was 65 in August, he would be thrilled. ). I was hot all the time and blamed it on early menopause. Since Christmas I've lost a little over 17 pounds and now the house is set at 68 and I am still cold. I live in my Blackhawks sweatshirt. 



tigger813 said:


> Just saw the commercial for the Wii game , Just Dance! I soooo want that now!!!! Looks like a blast!



Just Dance is so much fun!!!



jennz said:


> Tracey   What a great feeling!!!
> 
> Okay all I need some advice...Monday I walked 2 miles then *started* my c25k - that's in * because I actually did 1/2 the program and my legs got very sore so I decided to start out w/1/2 this week.  Yesterday did Jillian's Trouble Spots - went really light on lunges, squats etc well my legs are sore again today...so my big question:   do I do the c25k today or wait until tomorrow?  What I don't want is to get so sore I quit (not that I would do that )...



I say skip today and do it again tomorrow.   I don't want you to quit. You're my C25k buddy!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Today was Week 1, Day 2 of my C25k training and it was *HORRIBLE*!!!  I decided to run outside today because the sun is kind of shining...  10 seconds into my first 60 second run, my pants started falling down. I mean down, down. Like just past my hips. I was carrying my iPod Touch in one hand and a bottle of water in my other hand and for the next 3 60 second running times, I had to figure out how to hold my pants up, hold the water bottle, hold my iPod and run at the same time. I looked like a dork. Since I couldn't use my arms, I felt like I was running through a foot of snow. I finally passed my house and ditched the water bottle and ran the rest of my 60 second runs with one hand holding my iPod and the other holding my pants up. It was just terrible. I came home and drowned my sorrows in an hour of step aerobics. 

*Today's QOTD:

What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy? *

The worst thing for me was chest pains. I started having chest pains in October. I stopped having chest pains at the end of December after I lost my first 5 pounds. I am hoping as I lose more weight I can get off all my non-Lupus related meds. 



Congrats to beans!!!!!​


----------



## ladytink75

Today's QOTD:
What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy? 

I have to say is not being able to find clothes that fit me and are not to "old fashioned" or "granny" type... I am a 34 year old women I don't want to look nor dress like I am older... I like these trendy clothes that I once was able to wear.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?



Deluding myself that I wasn't overweight/out of shape/unhealthy. Until I faced the reality, I wasn't doing anything to change the situation. Once you believe you need and want to make a change, even when I have a "bad" day, it's not a disaster -- I may eat too much and not work out, but I don't start drinking soda, I do realize I'm not doing what I need to, and I do eventually (sometimes it takes awhile), get back to doing what I need to. 

I'm still overweight/out of shape/unhealthy, but I used to be moreso. I am determined to not continue to be that way! 

I am actually coming off of 4 days of not being responsive to what I need. Now I'm paying for it, and I'm determined to get things going again. 

Maria


----------



## 50sjayne

tigger813 said:


> Happy to say that I reached 159.8 this morning! Just gotta stay below until Friday! Hope to see 158.8 as that's my lowest! Really want to see 156.7 cause that will mean 45 pounds lost!!!!!
> 
> Got in 4 miles this morning. Going to work for awhile at 11:30 and then come home around 1:30 if I don't have anybody to give a massage to. Then I will do another 2 mile workout. I really want to get on the elliptical tonight!
> 
> Gonna be running around all afternoon with the girls so I'm not sure if I'll get anything in tonight as we have to practice flute and check out the video we recorded yesterday for DD1s book report. She also needs to discuss with her dad what she wants to do for her inventors fair project. I give him the science related projects to do with her. I can't do it all! She has a few ideas but needs help narrowing them down and making a logical decision on how to solve the problem.
> 
> Time to clean up the living room while the laundry finishes. Kitchen is already done and it had better stay that way since I'm not cooking in it today!


Congrats--this is huge....


my3princes said:


> QOTD:  What was the worst thing about being overweight
> 
> Just one thing?!  Everything.  I didn't like the person I saw in the mirror as it didn't match the person I was inside.  I couldn't believe how I looked in photos which is how others saw me.  I didn't like that I couldn't keep up with my kids.  I didn't like that I couldn't do all the activities that I enjoy.



Pictures were the worst I think. And clothes, yeah.



beansf said:


> Wow, I am shocked. Thanks for the congratulations. I can only hope to maintain this week. I wish I could say I have done better, but I have struggled off and on since Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you, teapot!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww! I hope your kitty gets better super-soon![/QUOTE]
> 
> Pjlla, they'll try to sell you uber expensive cat food and tell you that's the only food they can eat and it's not true. My cats were eating chicken soup for the catlovers soul which is a great food but higher in fish than you'd like for cats prone to uti. They're eating the Costco food now- no one has any problems including the boy who was having some trouble (mostly stressed from a mischievious kitten I think) Wet food is always better too.
> 
> 
> 
> maiziezoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was Week 1, Day 2 of my C25k training and it was *HORRIBLE*!!!  I decided to run outside today because the sun is kind of shining...  10 seconds into my first 60 second run, my pants started falling down. I mean down, down. Like just past my hips. I was carrying my iPod Touch in one hand and a bottle of water in my other hand and for the next 3 60 second running times, I had to figure out how to hold my pants up, hold the water bottle, hold my iPod and run at the same time. I looked like a dork. Since I couldn't use my arms, I felt like I was running through a foot of snow. I finally passed my house and ditched the water bottle and ran the rest of my 60 second runs with one hand holding my iPod and the other holding my pants up. It was just terrible. I came home and drowned my sorrows in an hour of step aerobics.
> 
> *Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy? *
> 
> The worst thing for me was chest pains. I started having chest pains in October. I stopped having chest pains at the end of December after I lost my first 5 pounds. I am hoping as I lose more weight I can get off all my non-Lupus related meds.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to beans!!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> Ohmygosh that is so funny! I had trouble with my pants at work though, awhile back and finally one of the meat cutters took pity on me and cut me some twine for a belt. Sheez--I hadn't had a belt in years.....I got one though and use it everytime I need one ;-)
> And congrats to Beans! That is amazing!
Click to expand...


----------



## jennz

redwalker said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
> 
> When I was 170 in 2006, I can remember my knees hurting every time I would get up from playing with my kids on the floor.  My knees, legs and back hurting when I would run after my kids.  I remember one day I was going to go on a slide at a play ground with my 5 year old, and she looked at me and told me I couldn't because I was too big and that "you hurt mommy".  That put a arrow in my heart, and it really made me realize my kids expect I can't play with them, only daddy can.  That really sunk.  Now that I am a healthy person, my kids expect me to play on the playground, and I love it! We have so much fun together, I look at the other parents that just sit there, and watch. Maybe they watch for different reasons, maybe they are tired, or are injured, or just feel like they can't more though the playground, or maybe they think they will look silly.  I say, be silly, if you can't be silly with your own kids, who can you really be silly with.  They will forever remember how you played with them, and how the other parents just watch.  I want to be a active parent, and I want to be around to see my kids grow into the wonderful people that will change the world.  I don't want to miss anything.  Staying healthy means I will get to see the fantastic show that they are. I want to travel the world with my husband and have as many wonderful times together as we possibly can..and I certainly don't want my weight to be a factor in taking away from any of that....



  I love what you wrote!!


----------



## beansf

What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy? 


When I was carrying more weight, the WORST thing to me was that it increased my blood pressure to where I was borderline-high and therefore, less healthy. Now that I have it down closer to where I need to be health-wise, the worst thing is that the extra weight can put me in a bad mood or make me feel bad about myself.


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Today was Week 1, Day 2 of my C25k training and it was *HORRIBLE*!!!  I decided to run outside today because the sun is kind of shining...  10 seconds into my first 60 second run, my pants started falling down. I mean down, down. Like just past my hips. I was carrying my iPod Touch in one hand and a bottle of water in my other hand and for the next 3 60 second running times, I had to figure out how to hold my pants up, hold the water bottle, hold my iPod and run at the same time. I looked like a dork. Since I couldn't use my arms, I felt like I was running through a foot of snow. I finally passed my house and ditched the water bottle and ran the rest of my 60 second runs with one hand holding my iPod and the other holding my pants up. It was just terrible. I came home and drowned my sorrows in an hour of step aerobics.
> 
> *Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy? *
> 
> The worst thing for me was chest pains. I started having chest pains in October. I stopped having chest pains at the end of December after I lost my first 5 pounds. I am hoping as I lose more weight I can get off all my non-Lupus related meds.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to beans!!!!!​



  I'm not laughing in a mean way honest!!!  I can just picture me doing the same thing!!  But hey you are running and your outside (how did that happen?!) and you had the perfect excuse to quit and you didn't use it! 

I am taking off today, did a few laps around Wal-Mart lol - had dd with me so we zigged and zagged.  I have to tell you Monday on my c25k run I almost fell of the treadmill TWICE!  dd came running upstairs to check on me.  That's when I decided I always need to have someone home when I do this!  (Did I mention I'm not very coordinated?  I need a smiley w/two left feet!)


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD: Worst thing about being overweight, etc.

There are so many.  I hate the feeling that because of my size, I feel that other people are continually passing judgement on me.  "She's fat.  Why is seeing eating a piece of cake." or "she's fat.  She must be so lazy."  Even though I know in my head people don't actually talk like that (much, any way), I still picture it happening.  You see it on the DIS too, people making assumptions about weight...all you have to do is eat less and exercise more..it's easy! I KNOW what to do, I just have a hard time doing it!  It doesn't make me stupid, lazy, etc.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> But the worst thing about being overweight for me now is that my son, who is 10, has never seen me thin.    If he sees a picture of me when I was thin, he doesn't even realize it is me (neither does my DH).  Shame on me for not taking care of myself for me or my family.


I'm right there with you sister.  But you are taking care of yourself now, and you son will be knowing his thin mama very soon.



pjlla said:


> I hope to spend some quality time traveling with DH when we retire... but I'm sincerely concerned that his health will be SO bad by then that we won't be able to and we will spend our retirement with me nursing him.  It makes me sad to think of.  I don't know what to do to get him moving and taking better care of himself.  I know I can't make him... he needs to do it for HIMSELF... but it would be really nice to give him a big push.


As we all know, we have to be ready to make those healthy changes, and it is up to your husband and hopefully he will make some healthy changes and you'll enjoy a long, active retirement together.  You are setting a fabulous example for him, and I'm sure as he's seen how far you've come, he's taken notice, though he may not let you know it.  My mom had so many health issues, and through her past few years, I became very frustrated at times with her, and finally said to her, and myself that it was up to her, and I couldn't do it for her, but wanted her to live as healthy as she could, so that she would be around for a long time.  I see it with myself too, I know what to do, and I should be doing it, but then I'm binging on some junk that I never should have bought.  



maiziezoe said:


> Jen ~ I have the same problem with being cold all the time. Before Christmas I used to keep the house set at 65 (my son calls me a slumlord... I've tried to explain to him that if it was 65 in August, he would be thrilled. ). I was hot all the time and blamed it on early menopause. Since Christmas I've lost a little over 17 pounds and now the house is set at 68 and I am still cold. I live in my Blackhawks sweatshirt.


Send your son here for a weekend, we keep it at 60, and go up to 62 when I feel a chill.  You're right, 65 in august would be nice.  Oh, and I do turn the heat up when company's coming.



maiziezoe said:


> Today was Week 1, Day 2 of my C25k training and it was *HORRIBLE*!!!  I decided to run outside today because the sun is kind of shining...  10 seconds into my first 60 second run, my pants started falling down. I mean down, down. Like just past my hips. I was carrying my iPod Touch in one hand and a bottle of water in my other hand and for the next 3 60 second running times, I had to figure out how to hold my pants up, hold the water bottle, hold my iPod and run at the same time. I looked like a dork. Since I couldn't use my arms, I felt like I was running through a foot of snow. I finally passed my house and ditched the water bottle and ran the rest of my 60 second runs with one hand holding my iPod and the other holding my pants up. It was just terrible. I came home and drowned my sorrows in an hour of step aerobics.


I have to laugh when i picture this, and commend you for coming home and drowning your sorrow's in step aerobics!  Your post also is inspiring me to perhaps try the C25K program.  I haven't ever run, and one of my main problems has been the girls and finding a bra with any support.  I just bought an Enell sports bra, and it just came and i put it on, and it is the most support I have ever had.  I'm going to do a wii fit run tonight and try it out.  

Congrats to Beansf on being our biggest loser!!!  and to the other top 11!!!!!

The qotd's- my must have foods when I'm on track are salsa and egg beaters.  I love salsa to spice up any boring meal, and egg beaters in the morning always fill me up and keep me from snacking all morning.

Fall and spring are the best seasons for my healthwise.  I find it too hot for exercise in the summer, and love the cooler spring and fall weather.  Winter is just too cold and depressing.  Summer parties/ vacations, camping, are all challenging food-wise.  

The worst thing for me about being overweight is the example I'm setting for my son.  He has put on too much weight this year, and just had his physical, and it's all my fault.  For the past 8 months, I've been lazy, we've been eating fast food way too much, he's watched me eat when I'm watching tv, when I'm bored or sad, and he's starting to follow in my footsteps.  He'll eat half a box of cheesits while watching tv.  We just talked about it this week with the doctor, and again when we got home, and we are going to make some changes, but I feel so bad that he has to even think about it.  So often if the choice of fruit or cookies is there, he'd pick the fruit, but if I'm lazy and don't feel like cutting up the fruit, he'll have the cookies/crackers, and it's so bad.  I've been in a funk, and feeling real sad so much of the time, missing my mom, and feeling very alone.  I did go to the doctor to talk about it, and to get some help.  I know it's grief, and it takes time to heal, but some days' I just have no energy.  One day at a time.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Today's QOTD:

What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?  

Oh, besides all of the above. 2 things that really stick out are clothes shopping. Not only am I fat, but I'm short. Apparently short people can't be fat because anything that fits my waist belongs on a 6 foot tall amazon woman. It's really really irritating, to the point that DH refuses to cloths shop with me. 
And 2, feeling uncomfortable in my own skin. I want to unzip the fat suit and take it off. There are days when I just feel horrible, I feel bound, you know. 




pjlla said:


> Aunt Flo arrived this morning (I never know when she will visit these days as "the change" has begun").... and that explains why I have been wanting to eat NONSTOP for the past few days!   Hopefully now that I know WHY I feel this way, I can find a way to combat the feeling.  But I have a feeling that it won't be a great week on the scale.  Plus I've had a few exercise interruptions, so I haven't gotten in my 5k run since last Friday. I have been exercising, but I am suffering from some stress incontinence issues (sorry if that is TMI) and I need to get that solved before I can continue to run (I do okay running in the morning, but evening run is different.) .  I am avoiding my water today to see if I can run tonight without incident.  It's a B*TCH getting old!!
> 
> Talk to you later.......................P



Geesh, Flo sure is making the rounds this week. But the up side is I managed to not eat my way through it this weekend and I dropped a pound.  



maiziezoe said:


> Today was Week 1, Day 2 of my C25k training and it was *HORRIBLE*!!!  I decided to run outside today because the sun is kind of shining...  10 seconds into my first 60 second run, my pants started falling down. I mean down, down. Like just past my hips. I was carrying my iPod Touch in one hand and a bottle of water in my other hand and for the next 3 60 second running times, I had to figure out how to hold my pants up, hold the water bottle, hold my iPod and run at the same time. I looked like a dork. Since I couldn't use my arms, I felt like I was running through a foot of snow. I finally passed my house and ditched the water bottle and ran the rest of my 60 second runs with one hand holding my iPod and the other holding my pants up. It was just terrible. I came home and drowned my sorrows in an hour of step aerobics.



OMG!! This was so funny! Sorry to laugh at you but the visual was priceless!! 


So I had a pretty rough weekend. I woke up Friday with lower knee pain and a stiff neck. On Saturday every joint hurt, literally all of them. It felt like Lyme disease or something. I could not climb the stairs without crawling, which stinks since the only bathroom is upstairs. Poor kids had to do laundry which is in the basement. I slept on the Couch Friday, Sat, and Sunday, well if you can call it sleeping. I am finally getting better but haven't been able to get in to see the Dr. It was weird, so I didn't get any workouts in in the last 2 weeks. I'm hoping to get something in tonight.


----------



## beansf

mikamah said:


> I've been in a funk, and feeling real sad so much of the time, missing my mom, and feeling very alone.  I did go to the doctor to talk about it, and to get some help.  I know it's grief, and it takes time to heal, but some days' I just have no energy.  One day at a time.



 I am so sorry to hear that you are feeling low. : (


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*Kathy* -- It takes a long time to get over the loss of a parent. You will have highs and lows, and just the fact you are thinking about your weight loss with everything going on, and being a single parent --- you are a superwoman! You have so much on your plate, it's no wonder you've been eating -- there's just a hole that you can't seem to fill. I know exactly where you are coming from. I am so proud you went to your doctor -- you are going to take care of you, which you have to do before you can take care of your son -- it's like on the plane where you put your oxygen mask on first. Once you get yourself going, it will be easier to parent the way you want to.  

Maria


----------



## Octoberbride03

Flo is definitely making the rounds this week.  I am just finishing up and thrilled that I haven't had a permanent gain of 5lbs because all weekend long I was too tired to exercise cause she always makes me tired b4 she arrives.  and the weather definitely did not help. No real doggie walking until today.   Anyway, as of this morning I was actually down 1/2lb from last week. Impressive to me anyhow.

Thanks for all the pedometer info from everybody. I will take a look at them and see which 1 i want in a bit. Today i was watching QVC and Stephanie Huckabee was on with her workout for a 1/2hr at 1pm today. I really liked her, so after a quick visit to my collage site to check reviews I ordered the Powerfit set.  The deal was sweet. Intro price+free shipping 

I'll let y'all know how that goes when I get it.  Been awhile since i bought something new for exercise.  

Maizie:  I'm not laughing either  Unless you want me to that is.  I will asy I would have gone in and changed pants and restarted.  But I think you get extra points for sticking it out


----------



## redwalker

Octoberbride03 said:


> Flo is definitely making the rounds this week.  I am just finishing up and thrilled that I haven't had a permanent gain of 5lbs because all weekend long I was too tired to exercise cause she always makes me tired b4 she arrives.  and the weather definitely did not help. No real doggie walking until today.   Anyway, as of this morning I was actually down 1/2lb from last week. Impressive to me anyhow.
> 
> Thanks for all the pedometer info from everybody. I will take a look at them and see which 1 i want in a bit. Today i was watching QVC and Stephanie Huckabee was on with her workout for a 1/2hr at 1pm today. I really liked her, so after a quick visit to my collage site to check reviews I ordered the Powerfit set.  The deal was sweet. Intro price+free shipping
> 
> I'll let y'all know how that goes when I get it.  Been awhile since i bought something new for exercise.
> 
> Maizie:  I'm not laughing either  Unless you want me to that is.  I will asy I would have gone in and changed pants and restarted.  But I think you get extra points for sticking it out




Yes, Flo just left for me..but I have to say that when she visits..my metabolism speeds up and when she is done..I am father along on my weight loss plan.  Granted, that also means that I do have a bit more chocolate than usual...but it all works out that I break even or win.  I never let it get in my way though.


----------



## Rose&Mike

What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
I've been thinking about this a lot today. I think in the past I would have said clothes/shopping, feeling like I'm being judged, etc. And actually those were my first thoughts. After thinking about it I think it's the fear that I am doing damage to my body that at some point will not be reversable. (I am not a spring chicken anymore.) Even though my weight is below my all time high of 4 years ago, and I feel like I'm doing great with the exercise, I think I have more belly fat this time and it is not budging. I know it's a process, and it comes off a lot slower than it went on, but it's a little scary. 

mikamaha I second what Maria said. My dad died in May. He was not a very good man (actually he was pretty awful) and I had little contact with him, but it was still really difficult. It happened right before my only child graduated from high school. His death was sudden, and between that and dealing with graduation stuff, I really was not functioning well. I had put on a few pounds over the last year, but in May I just gave up on diet and exercise. It took a while for me to come back to my senses, and here I am. I hope I am learning enough lifeskills this time so that next time curveballs are thrown at me I am better able to handle them. You can do this. Just hang in there, and realize some days are going to be hard. And you can't always predict the hard days. I'm glad you went to see a doctor about getting some help with everything.


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
> 
> Oh, besides all of the above. 2 things that really stick out are clothes shopping. Not only am I fat, but I'm short. Apparently short people can't be fat because anything that fits my waist belongs on a 6 foot tall amazon woman. It's really really irritating, to the point that DH refuses to cloths shop with me.
> And 2, feeling uncomfortable in my own skin. I want to unzip the fat suit and take it off. There are days when I just feel horrible, I feel bound, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geesh, Flo sure is making the rounds this week. But the up side is I managed to not eat my way through it this weekend and I dropped a pound.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! This was so funny! Sorry to laugh at you but the visual was priceless!!
> 
> 
> So I had a pretty rough weekend. I woke up Friday with lower knee pain and a stiff neck. On Saturday every joint hurt, literally all of them. It felt like Lyme disease or something. I could not climb the stairs without crawling, which stinks since the only bathroom is upstairs. Poor kids had to do laundry which is in the basement. I slept on the Couch Friday, Sat, and Sunday, well if you can call it sleeping. I am finally getting better but haven't been able to get in to see the Dr. It was weird, so I didn't get any workouts in in the last 2 weeks. I'm hoping to get something in tonight.



oh no!  I'm glad you're starting to feel better!  I remember having something like that a few years ago, it was from that Fifth disease, parvovirus.  I guess I never had it as a kid.  DD had it and then I got, it was horrible!  We were at my parents house and dh was up north, I could hardly move from bed.  It was so painful!  At least I had my mommy to take care of me.    But like you said every single joint hurt.  Gave me a new sympathy for people who have to live with that daily.


----------



## tigger813

Flo comes next Monday for me so I'm actually happy how this week has gone. A small loss so far which is better than a gain that I usually get this week. I have been doing well the week of TOM so hopefully I can keep that up!

Had KFC for supper. DD1's theater class was canceled tonight so I don't have to go out again. Have done 6 miles so far and plan on doing another 2 in a bit to work off supper! Still drinking my water! Not planning on eating anything else tonight. If I want something I will make some microwave light popcorn.

Grocery shopping tomorrow morning after dropping DD2 at preschool I have a client tomorrow night so I will probably only do 6 miles tomorrow. 

Have a great night everyone. I have to give each kid a bath and use some lice shampoo as it's going around the schools. Doing it for preventative measures!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

GEEZ I have had the worst few weeks.    First the drama with my son and his ABC's and my first teacher meeting.   Then my new tire gets a screw in it and has to be fixed but 2 places were refusing to fix it and finally the third person inspected the inside of the tire and said it could be fixed.  Then my check engine light comes on.   Now today I am on my walk day not my C25K day and I usually take my dog for a walk.   He passed out on the way back home.    So I spent 3 hours at the vet to find out on top of his epilepsy he now has heart failure and an enlarged heart.   So I am stressed to the max.   I gave him his new meds but he is still panting pretty hard and I am here by myself with him and the 5 year old. (DH is on night shift).   I literally have bitten off all my nails and I never do that.   Man will this bad luck ever come to an end.   My pup is old 13 and is my first baby.   I am so scared something is going to happen to him tonight.   Thanks for listening.   I am just having a time of it right now.  The only good thing is I am to nervous to eat.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD _ The thing I hate most health wise is having to be on a blood pressure pill and all that entails.    I also hate that all my cute clothes dont fit.   So alot of incentive to get this weight off.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I think everyone has said it all: clothes shopping, being photographed, being the biggest one in the group. I don't want to go clothing shopping until I reach my goal weight.

I am hoping my fellow WISHers will help. I am constantly getting hungry a few hours after eating breakfast. I eat breakfast at 7ish and have to go until lunch around 12:30ish before I can eat again, unless I can eat something really, really quickly. I am wondering if anyone has any good breakfast ideas. I try to eat about 5 points for breakfast, but am willing to change that. TIA!

CC


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> I'm not laughing in a mean way honest!!!  I can just picture me doing the same thing!!  But hey you are running and your outside (how did that happen?!) and you had the perfect excuse to quit and you didn't use it!
> 
> I am taking off today, did a few laps around Wal-Mart lol - had dd with me so we zigged and zagged.  I have to tell you Monday on my c25k run I almost fell of the treadmill TWICE!  dd came running upstairs to check on me.  That's when I decided I always need to have someone home when I do this!  (Did I mention I'm not very coordinated?  I need a smiley w/two left feet!)



I am totally laughing at myself so I am cool with people laughing with me! I'm going to have to sew the waist of my pants before I go run on Friday. LOL  





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> GEEZ I have had the worst few weeks.    First the drama with my son and his ABC's and my first teacher meeting.   Then my new tire gets a screw in it and has to be fixed but 2 places were refusing to fix it and finally the third person inspected the inside of the tire and said it could be fixed.  Then my check engine light comes on.   Now today I am on my walk day not my C25K day and I usually take my dog for a walk.   He passed out on the way back home.    So I spent 3 hours at the vet to find out on top of his epilepsy he now has heart failure and an enlarged heart.   So I am stressed to the max.   I gave him his new meds but he is still panting pretty hard and I am here by myself with him and the 5 year old. (DH is on night shift).   I literally have bitten off all my nails and I never do that.   Man will this bad luck ever come to an end.   My pup is old 13 and is my first baby.   I am so scared something is going to happen to him tonight.   Thanks for listening.   I am just having a time of it right now.  The only good thing is I am to nervous to eat.



 for you and your sweet pup.


----------



## lovedvc

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: I think everyone has said it all: clothes shopping, being photographed, being the biggest one in the group. I don't want to go clothing shopping until I reach my goal weight.
> 
> I am hoping my fellow WISHers will help. I am constantly getting hungry a few hours after eating breakfast. I eat breakfast at 7ish and have to go until lunch around 12:30ish before I can eat again, unless I can eat something really, really quickly. I am wondering if anyone has any good breakfast ideas. I try to eat about 5 points for breakfast, but am willing to change that. TIA!
> 
> CC



What you can try doing is testing what foods hold you longer.  Day 1 have only a protein for breakfast and then take note as to when you get hungry.  Day 2 have only a carb for breakfast and also take note as to when you get hungry.  Day 3 have a protein and a carb for breakfast and once again see how long it takes for you to get hungry.  Pick whichever holds you longer and continue with that.  Another idea would be to split those 5 points.  Have 3 for breakfast and then 2 as a quick snack.  You could pack nuts or even the fiber one bars are only 2 pts.  For breakfast I make an egg white omelette with mushrooms and sometimes peppers a little cheese and some salsa and it's only 2 points or I go with cereal and milk for 4 pts.  You just have to figure out what works for you.


----------



## lecach

I have a confession. I cheated on my Wii Fit this morning 

I have been doing a 30 minute workout every day since Dec. 26 except the two days I was sick. This morning my tummy felt a little funny and when the routine popped up with running I sat on the couch and just shook the controller. And the darn thing didnt even know the difference. I shouldnt feel so guilty since I am really doing so much better than ever before. But I thought I should confess anyway.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> oh no!  I'm glad you're starting to feel better!  I remember having something like that a few years ago, it was from that Fifth disease, parvovirus.  I guess I never had it as a kid.  DD had it and then I got, it was horrible!  We were at my parents house and dh was up north, I could hardly move from bed.  It was so painful!  At least I had my mommy to take care of me.    But like you said every single joint hurt.  Gave me a new sympathy for people who have to live with that daily.



Hmmmmm, DS8 and DD had fifth's last week. Supposedly adults don't get it, but then again they say kids get it once and all my kids have had it 3 times. 
Did your hands swell? My fingers and feet felt like I was a Yeti! And I had the constant need to crack my knuckles. I didn't have a fever or the slapped face look or a rash though, but I was really really tired and couldn't rest.

ETA:
Who knew!!



> Yes, they can. An adult who is not immune can be infected with parvovirus B19 and either have no symptoms or develop the typical rash of fifth disease, joint pain or swelling, or both. Usually, joints on both sides of the body are affected. *The joints most frequently affected are the hands, wrists, and knees.* The joint pain and swelling usually resolve in a week or two, but they may last several months. About 50% of adults, however, have been previously infected with parvovirus B19, have developed immunity to the virus, and cannot get fifth disease.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lecach said:


> I have a confession. I cheated on my Wii Fit this morning
> 
> I have been doing a 30 minute workout every day since Dec. 26 except the two days I was sick. This morning my tummy felt a little funny and when the routine popped up with running I sat on the couch and just shook the controller. And the darn thing didnt even know the difference. I shouldnt feel so guilty since I am really doing so much better than ever before. But I thought I should confess anyway.



Your arm got a good workout right?


----------



## my3princes

lecach    I can't believe that it didn't know the difference.  It is okay to take a break every now and then, don't beat yourself up, put it in the past and move on.

I have a confession too.  We had the cub scout blue and gold banquet tonight.  I made whole wheat pasta with cubed teriaki chicken and alfredo sauce, which isn't too bad.  I also brought a fruit salad for my ds and I since I knew that he would not eat anything that would be offered as he does not eat pasta, rice, potato, etc.  I brought my flavored water too.  I thought I set myself up to succeed, but I had a small amount of mac & cheese and some pulled bbq chicken and 4 crackers too.  I also had a glass of 2% milk and the worst things, but it was very yummy was a small piece of chocolate cake with homemade frosting.  I'm not going to beat myself up though as I don't go off plan often and I will get back on track immediately.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

cclovesdis said:


> I am hoping my fellow WISHers will help. I am constantly getting hungry a few hours after eating breakfast. I eat breakfast at 7ish and have to go until lunch around 12:30ish before I can eat again, unless I can eat something really, really quickly. I am wondering if anyone has any good breakfast ideas. I try to eat about 5 points for breakfast, but am willing to change that. TIA!
> 
> CC



Oatmeal, that's what I usually eat for breakfast. 
Or how about eating a piece of fruit for a morning snack, say around 10. Can you do some cut up apples in a baggie, that's fast.


----------



## jennz

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> GEEZ I have had the worst few weeks.    First the drama with my son and his ABC's and my first teacher meeting.   Then my new tire gets a screw in it and has to be fixed but 2 places were refusing to fix it and finally the third person inspected the inside of the tire and said it could be fixed.  Then my check engine light comes on.   Now today I am on my walk day not my C25K day and I usually take my dog for a walk.   He passed out on the way back home.    So I spent 3 hours at the vet to find out on top of his epilepsy he now has heart failure and an enlarged heart.   So I am stressed to the max.   I gave him his new meds but he is still panting pretty hard and I am here by myself with him and the 5 year old. (DH is on night shift).   I literally have bitten off all my nails and I never do that.   Man will this bad luck ever come to an end.   My pup is old 13 and is my first baby.   I am so scared something is going to happen to him tonight.   Thanks for listening.   I am just having a time of it right now.  The only good thing is I am to nervous to eat.



oh no  I am so sorry for you and your puppy 



lecach said:


> I have a confession. I cheated on my Wii Fit this morning
> 
> I have been doing a 30 minute workout every day since Dec. 26 except the two days I was sick. This morning my tummy felt a little funny and when the routine popped up with running I sat on the couch and just shook the controller. And the darn thing didnt even know the difference. I shouldnt feel so guilty since I am really doing so much better than ever before. But I thought I should confess anyway.



This is a safe place to confess!  We will not judge you or say "oh my!" when you step on us!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hmmmmm, DS8 and DD had fifth's last week. Supposedly adults don't get it, but then again they say kids get it once and all my kids have had it 3 times.
> Did your hands swell? My fingers and feet felt like I was a Yeti! And I had the constant need to crack my knuckles. I didn't have a fever or the slapped face look or a rash though, but I was really really tired and couldn't rest.
> 
> ETA:
> Who knew!!



Yep I had no fever or rash just the horrible joint pain, super fatigue but couldn't sleep.  Was sharing a bedroom with dd and she thought it was party time w/me up in the middle of the night watching the Disney channel!  lol  Looks like you had it!  I'm hoping I never get that again.


----------



## tigger813

Finished mile 8 for the day. About to get my last bottle of water!

Kept calories around 1400 for the day! Just gotta keep that up tomorrow! Working tomorrow night. Grocery shopping in the am. Need some yogurt!!!!!


----------



## redlight

QOTD: I have to say that worst part for me was appearance especially having a tummy that I was having difficulty sucking in, and having hips much larger than I like.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Yep I had no fever or rash just the horrible joint pain, super fatigue but couldn't sleep.  Was sharing a bedroom with dd and she thought it was party time w/me up in the middle of the night watching the Disney channel!  lol  Looks like you had it!  I'm hoping I never get that again.



Bingo!! Oy!! All I can say is I'm glad it's over.


----------



## jenanderson

*Wednesday's QOTD: What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy? *

Right now, the WORST thing is that I am hardly ever in the family photos.  I always take the camera and always take all the photos so that I don't have to see photos of me looking like this.  Just today I had to look through all the wonderful photos of our WDW/Cruise from August and I felt so horrible about myself when I saw the pictures that included me.  The trip was probably the best trip we have ever had together - but I wish I had more photos that actually included me and that I didn't hate all the ones where I am there.  One of the biggest motivators for me is that I know I am going back in August 2011 and my goal is to be captured in all the great memories and be proud of how I look.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I'm so excited! I wasn't expecting much, but when I weighed in tonight I had a 2.4 lb loss! That is huge for me. I never lose that much. Talk about motivating!

The one problem I"m having today is that my whole right leg is sore from my ankle to my knee. I did have to restrain a student today and I'm wondering if I twisted it funny when I went to the ground because it began hurting not long after. The other possibility I can come up with is my new shoes, but I've  been wearing them a week with no problems. It's to the point that just walking hurts a lot, hopefully it will be better tomorrow.


----------



## redwalker

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> QOTD _ The thing I hate most health wise is having to be on a blood pressure pill and all that entails.    I also hate that all my cute clothes dont fit.   So alot of incentive to get this weight off.



You need to get off those pills! Walk that butt off!  You are way to young to be on those..and I don't even know how old you are.  NO matter...my parents have been on them, and they have suffered side effects.  I hope this incentive makes you MOVE my friend!


----------



## pppiglet

> QOTD: What was the worst thing about being overweight



No energy.  I am so lazy now.  I use to be a fitness addict and exercised a lot and watched what I ate. Now I have a job (that I love), but it's just too late by the time I get home and I am just not motivated to get up and move and on the weekends I just want to lay around when I use to do all kinds of yard work. Now I don't even fit into any pair of shorts I own to get out and do some yard work.


----------



## denise

got my bodybugg in the mail today. starting to sign up on line. Have one quick question for users...how do I get it out of the holder to charge it? I don't want to force it.....


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> Finished mile 8 for the day. About to get my last bottle of water!
> 
> Kept calories around 1400 for the day! Just gotta keep that up tomorrow! Working tomorrow night. Grocery shopping in the am. Need some yogurt!!!!!



just got off the treadmill. 4.6 miles got wrapped into Disney planning...13 days to go!

I need yogurt too..thanks for the reminder.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

redwalker said:


> You need to get off those pills! Walk that butt off!  You are way to young to be on those..and I don't even know how old you are.  NO matter...my parents have been on them, and they have suffered side effects.  I hope this incentive makes you MOVE my friend!



Not that young LOL I am 41.   High bp runs in my family and is hereditary.   However I can control it if my weight is low enough however it has to be really low to come off the pills.   It is a mild diuretic nothing to severe.


----------



## denise

denise said:


> got my bodybugg in the mail today. starting to sign up on line. Have one quick question for users...how do I get it out of the holder to charge it? I don't want to force it.....



got it....you would think they would tell you this on one of the first pages...nope it's on page 30!


----------



## princessbride6205

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> GEEZ I have had the worst few weeks.    First the drama with my son and his ABC's and my first teacher meeting.   Then my new tire gets a screw in it and has to be fixed but 2 places were refusing to fix it and finally the third person inspected the inside of the tire and said it could be fixed.  Then my check engine light comes on.   Now today I am on my walk day not my C25K day and I usually take my dog for a walk.   He passed out on the way back home.    So I spent 3 hours at the vet to find out on top of his epilepsy he now has heart failure and an enlarged heart.   So I am stressed to the max.   I gave him his new meds but he is still panting pretty hard and I am here by myself with him and the 5 year old. (DH is on night shift).   I literally have bitten off all my nails and I never do that.   Man will this bad luck ever come to an end.   My pup is old 13 and is my first baby.   I am so scared something is going to happen to him tonight.   Thanks for listening.   I am just having a time of it right now.  The only good thing is I am to nervous to eat.


I'm so sorry you're having a rough time - that is all a lot to deal with! 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: I think everyone has said it all: clothes shopping, being photographed, being the biggest one in the group. I don't want to go clothing shopping until I reach my goal weight.
> 
> I am hoping my fellow WISHers will help. I am constantly getting hungry a few hours after eating breakfast. I eat breakfast at 7ish and have to go until lunch around 12:30ish before I can eat again, unless I can eat something really, really quickly. I am wondering if anyone has any good breakfast ideas. I try to eat about 5 points for breakfast, but am willing to change that. TIA!
> 
> CC


Two things have helped me. First, after a few weeks (maybe a month of 2) of eating less/eating healthy, I found I felt full faster and didn't get hungry as much. I guess it took my stomach a little while to get used to less food. Second, I find that having a larger, healthy breakfast sets me up to be less hungry all day long. Oatmeal with fruit is a good combo. 



tigger813 said:


> Finished mile 8 for the day. About to get my last bottle of water!
> 
> Kept calories around 1400 for the day! Just gotta keep that up tomorrow! Working tomorrow night. Grocery shopping in the am. Need some yogurt!!!!!


You are so awesome at getting in your workouts. Way to go!



jenanderson said:


> *Wednesday's QOTD: What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy? *
> 
> Right now, the WORST thing is that I am hardly ever in the family photos.  I always take the camera and always take all the photos so that I don't have to see photos of me looking like this.  Just today I had to look through all the wonderful photos of our WDW/Cruise from August and I felt so horrible about myself when I saw the pictures that included me.  The trip was probably the best trip we have ever had together - but I wish I had more photos that actually included me and that I didn't hate all the ones where I am there.  One of the biggest motivators for me is that I know I am going back in August 2011 and my goal is to be captured in all the great memories and be proud of how I look.


I completely understand how you feel about photos. That's my answer to the QOTD as well. I'm sorry you're sad about those trip photos. I feel that way about the pictures of me with DD as an infant. 
On the other hand, the [chunky] photos of me from Xmas 2008 are what inspired me to start this weight loss journey. So some good did come of those!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm so excited! I wasn't expecting much, but when I weighed in tonight I had a 2.4 lb loss! That is huge for me. I never lose that much. Talk about motivating!
> 
> The one problem I"m having today is that my whole right leg is sore from my ankle to my knee. I did have to restrain a student today and I'm wondering if I twisted it funny when I went to the ground because it began hurting not long after. The other possibility I can come up with is my new shoes, but I've  been wearing them a week with no problems. It's to the point that just walking hurts a lot, hopefully it will be better tomorrow.


Congrats on your loss! Hope you leg feels better in the morning.



denise said:


> got my bodybugg in the mail today. starting to sign up on line. Have one quick question for users...how do I get it out of the holder to charge it? I don't want to force it.....


Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm excited to hear another person with a bodybugg. I'm still curious about them. Anxious to hear your experience.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Decided to take some time and read through the pages I've missed to get some inspiration.  I still have a few pages to go, but its time to post a few things and get to bed.

My3princes - you look great!  and confident and healthy!

jennz - brave of you to start addressing your fear 




pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?



I actually read this question on Monday, and have been mulling it over.  I am not afraid of maintaining, I've been maintaining instead of losing for about 10 months now.  I know that I just can't keep my motivation, I'm too comfortable with good enough.  I hit my high of 205 just over a year ago, and it was all put on very slowly over 10 years.  I lost 20 lbs in a few months and then have gotten stuck.  I think I'm afraid of not liking the end result, and that DH will be disappointed that I don't end up looking like the 17yo version of me.   My brain knows it not true, but there's still a silly small part of me that wonders is it worth the effort when I can be a sexy goodlooking woman now.  I know losing weight will be healthier, and I don't like getting winded easily from running, I just have to convince myself that it is worth it.



pjlla said:


> Monday's QOTD:
> What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?



there's no one food for me, it keeps changing.
sometimes its my raw sweet peppers, sometimes its turkey pepperoni, sometimes its baked chips (not really healthy, but much better than regular)



pjlla said:


> Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?



Spring!  I'm definitely not as far north as Northern Julie, but in the winter I get so tired of it seeming like its always dark.  The days are starting to get longer again, and it is so nice to leave work at 4:30 and not have the car's headlights automatically turn on.  Since I work instead the middle of an industrial plant it really sucks having to drive to work with the headlights on, spending the day inside, and leaving work with the headlights on.


----------



## tigger813

Going to have to take it easy today as I think I'm coming down with a cold and I have to give a massage at 6:30 tonight. Had a bad tickle in my throat in the middle of the night and I'm all stuffy this morning.  I'll try and do a 2 mile workout later or try 1 mile at a time. I have a busy weekend so I want to try and nip it in the bud early. Gotta do my grocery shopping this morning and it's really cold here. Think I'll make myself some tea!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> mikamaha I second what Maria said. My dad died in May. He was not a very good man (actually he was pretty awful) and I had little contact with him, but it was still really difficult. It happened right before my only child graduated from high school. His death was sudden, and between that and dealing with graduation stuff, I really was not functioning well. I had put on a few pounds over the last year, but in May I just gave up on diet and exercise. It took a while for me to come back to my senses, and here I am. I hope I am learning enough lifeskills this time so that next time curveballs are thrown at me I am better able to handle them. You can do this. Just hang in there, and realize some days are going to be hard. And you can't always predict the hard days. I'm glad you went to see a doctor about getting some help with everything.


thanks. I'm so sorry about your dad.  It's so hard to lose someone anytime, but I'm sure it was so much more difficult and heartbreaking to have it at what is supposed to be such a happy time for your son.  My oldest nephew gradutated 2 weeks after my mom was diagnosed, and I felt bad that his happy time had us all in sad tears too.  She did make it to his graduation, and for that we were all so grateful.  Thanks for sharing.  It does help to know I"m not alone. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> GEEZ I have had the worst few weeks.    First the drama with my son and his ABC's and my first teacher meeting.   Then my new tire gets a screw in it and has to be fixed but 2 places were refusing to fix it and finally the third person inspected the inside of the tire and said it could be fixed.  Then my check engine light comes on.   Now today I am on my walk day not my C25K day and I usually take my dog for a walk.   He passed out on the way back home.    So I spent 3 hours at the vet to find out on top of his epilepsy he now has heart failure and an enlarged heart.   So I am stressed to the max.   I gave him his new meds but he is still panting pretty hard and I am here by myself with him and the 5 year old. (DH is on night shift).   I literally have bitten off all my nails and I never do that.   Man will this bad luck ever come to an end.   My pup is old 13 and is my first baby.   I am so scared something is going to happen to him tonight.   Thanks for listening.   I am just having a time of it right now.  The only good thing is I am to nervous to eat.


So sorry about  your pup.  Hope the medicine will be able to help.  



lecach said:


> I have a confession. I cheated on my Wii Fit this morning
> 
> I have been doing a 30 minute workout every day since Dec. 26 except the two days I was sick. This morning my tummy felt a little funny and when the routine popped up with running I sat on the couch and just shook the controller. And the darn thing didnt even know the difference. I shouldnt feel so guilty since I am really doing so much better than ever before. But I thought I should confess anyway.


That balance board really does put too much pressure on us, doesn't she?!?   I usually play the wii sports with my son from the recliner.



beansf said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you are feeling low. : (


Thanks for the hug.


Worfiedoodles said:


> *Kathy* -- It takes a long time to get over the loss of a parent. You will have highs and lows, and just the fact you are thinking about your weight loss with everything going on, and being a single parent --- you are a superwoman! You have so much on your plate, it's no wonder you've been eating -- there's just a hole that you can't seem to fill. I know exactly where you are coming from. I am so proud you went to your doctor -- you are going to take care of you, which you have to do before you can take care of your son -- it's like on the plane where you put your oxygen mask on first. Once you get yourself going, it will be easier to parent the way you want to.
> 
> Maria


Thanks so much Maria.   I know it does take so much time, and today is a better day for me, thanks to the support here.  That oxygen on the plane analogy is so true, and when I'm eating healthy, and exercising, it is so much easier to deal with my son when he's having a bad day.  I am working so hard not to fill the void with food.  I had restarteded ww in sept after putting on 15 pounds over the summer, and have been up and down with the same few pounds, but haven't put on any more.  If only this was my goal weight, I'd have maintaining down.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## redwalker

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Not that young LOL I am 41.   High bp runs in my family and is hereditary.   However I can control it if my weight is low enough however it has to be really low to come off the pills.   It is a mild diuretic nothing to severe.



got to love genetics...I am going to be 40 this year in Oct.  41 is young sister! It runs in my family too. My mom, dad and nana are all on meds for that and cholesterol as well.  It is scary.  I am here for you, I know you can do this! I know how important it is for you. Look past to who you see in the mirror right now, but to who you know you can be.   Set small goals, they will all add up to the big one at the end.  You can do this!


----------



## jennz

just a quick non-loser post...   I'm excited!  We signed up for our Give-a-day-get-a-day, we're doing Project Linus thanks to you folks telling me about it!    Just got our email with instructions this morning,  - next stop - Joanne for fabric!


----------



## redwalker

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> GEEZ I have had the worst few weeks.    First the drama with my son and his ABC's and my first teacher meeting.   Then my new tire gets a screw in it and has to be fixed but 2 places were refusing to fix it and finally the third person inspected the inside of the tire and said it could be fixed.  Then my check engine light comes on.   Now today I am on my walk day not my C25K day and I usually take my dog for a walk.   He passed out on the way back home.    So I spent 3 hours at the vet to find out on top of his epilepsy he now has heart failure and an enlarged heart.   So I am stressed to the max.   I gave him his new meds but he is still panting pretty hard and I am here by myself with him and the 5 year old. (DH is on night shift).   I literally have bitten off all my nails and I never do that.   Man will this bad luck ever come to an end.   My pup is old 13 and is my first baby.   I am so scared something is going to happen to him tonight.   Thanks for listening.   I am just having a time of it right now.  The only good thing is I am to nervous to eat.



I totally feel for you and your dog.  I have a almost 12 year old dog.  She is also my first baby!  We have had a time with her, back in June she was walking like she was drunk.  Couldn't stand well, swaying, sliding against walls and furnishings to move about the house.  Wouldn't eat, labored breathing, eyes dilating.  Every month we would go through this, thinking she was going to be gone in the morning, then she would improve over the course of 2 weeks from the start of it, then it would start all over again.  We thought it was the heart worm preventative, but it is something more than that since it continued and got worse after we took her off all the monthly meds(heartgaurd and frontline). In Sept. we ran a bunch of tests for $700, to find out we had a perfectly healthy dog, and nothing was psychically wrong with her....it be neurological.  Well, after that, she seemed to get better, peppy again. Then Mid-Nov she was getting worse ans worse. Just after Christmas, I brought her back to the vet again, and told them we wanted her with us as long as possible, but putting her under for tests would be out of the question since she was having so much trouble and her age is a factor.  I asked for antibiotics, we are finishing those up today..it has been a 4 week run.  It seems to be a tick-born virus...I think.  Not sure if there are any lasting side-effects.  She seems normal, back to walking, we did 3 miles yesterday, eating, running walking @3.5-4.0mph again.  I am hoping we are out of the woods, but I am scared it will come back again in 2 weeks, and we will be at Disney at the time if could hit again, I had not to be with her.  She is staying at my sisters house, which is a comfort, I just hate to not be there if anything should happen again.  She is my first baby, and I can't imagine life without her, she is my walking buddy.  I pray that things will turn around with your puppy, I know how you are feeling with this, it is so hard, and it puts stress on everything around you. Making the weight thing feel so insignificant compared to the health of your pup.  Just try to be strong, reach for water instead of whatever your go to food is...it will only make it worse if your numbers climb, and it will send you into a cycle of despair that can be hard to get out of.  I got caught in that one too for awhile.  Lots of prayers going your way.


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> Today was Week 1, Day 2 of my C25k training and it was *HORRIBLE*!!!  I decided to run outside today because the sun is kind of shining...  10 seconds into my first 60 second run, my pants started falling down. I mean down, down. Like just past my hips. I was carrying my iPod Touch in one hand and a bottle of water in my other hand and for the next 3 60 second running times, I had to figure out how to hold my pants up, hold the water bottle, hold my iPod and run at the same time. I looked like a dork. Since I couldn't use my arms, I felt like I was running through a foot of snow. I finally passed my house and ditched the water bottle and ran the rest of my 60 second runs with one hand holding my iPod and the other holding my pants up. It was just terrible. I came home and drowned my sorrows in an hour of step aerobics.
> 
> *Today's QOTD:
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy? *
> 
> The worst thing for me was chest pains. I started having chest pains in October. I stopped having chest pains at the end of December after I lost my first 5 pounds. I am hoping as I lose more weight I can get off all my non-Lupus related meds.



Chest pains are SCARY.  Glad they have stopped.  I'm sure  that must be a HUGE motivator to help you get the weight off.

LOVE the visual of you trying to run and hold up your pants!  I had that happen at the Y one day when I first started running.  I guess the exercise pants that I bought 85 pounds ago are getting a little big.  Yours must be too!   I'm proud that you didn't give up!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Deluding myself that I wasn't overweight/out of shape/unhealthy. Until I faced the reality, I wasn't doing anything to change the situation. Once you believe you need and want to make a change, even when I have a "bad" day, it's not a disaster -- I may eat too much and not work out, but I don't start drinking soda, I do realize I'm not doing what I need to, and I do eventually (sometimes it takes awhile), get back to doing what I need to.
> 
> I'm still overweight/out of shape/unhealthy, but I used to be moreso. I am determined to not continue to be that way!
> 
> I am actually coming off of 4 days of not being responsive to what I need. Now I'm paying for it, and I'm determined to get things going again.
> 
> Maria



Glad you are ready to get moving in the right direction again.  Just keep chatting with us here.... lots of great motivation available.



50sjayne said:


> Awww! I hope your kitty gets better super-soon!
> 
> Pjlla, they'll try to sell you uber expensive cat food and tell you that's the only food they can eat and it's not true. My cats were eating chicken soup for the catlovers soul which is a great food but higher in fish than you'd like for cats prone to uti. They're eating the Costco food now- no one has any problems including the boy who was having some trouble (mostly stressed from a mischievious kitten I think) Wet food is always better too.



Wish I had read your post BEFORE I let them sell me a $30 bag of food...  Oh well.  Yup... they did recommend the wet food so they sold me two cans of their urinary formula stuff.  I will say, kitty loved it.  Wet food is such a treat.  

THe poor thing though.... the specimen I brought to the vet was more red than anything.  But she started her antibiotics last night and the  pee spots I saw this morning were almost normal urine color.... so the antibiotic has started working already.  Maybe by tonight she will be able to stop the constant "squat and dribble" and I can let her out of the bathroom, where she has been confined for almost 48 hours.

DH just renewed our Costco membership, so I'll have to check out their food next time we go.



mikamah said:


> As we all know, we have to be ready to make those healthy changes, and it is up to your husband and hopefully he will make some healthy changes and you'll enjoy a long, active retirement together.  You are setting a fabulous example for him, and I'm sure as he's seen how far you've come, he's taken notice, though he may not let you know it.  My mom had so many health issues, and through her past few years, I became very frustrated at times with her, and finally said to her, and myself that it was up to her, and I couldn't do it for her, but wanted her to live as healthy as she could, so that she would be around for a long time.  I see it with myself too, I know what to do, and I should be doing it, but then I'm binging on some junk that I never should have bought.
> 
> 
> I have to laugh when i picture this, and commend you for coming home and drowning your sorrow's in step aerobics!  Your post also is inspiring me to perhaps try the C25K program.  I haven't ever run, and one of my main problems has been the girls and finding a bra with any support.  I just bought an Enell sports bra, and it just came and i put it on, and it is the most support I have ever had.  I'm going to do a wii fit run tonight and try it out.
> 
> 
> The qotd's- my must have foods when I'm on track are salsa and egg beaters.  I love salsa to spice up any boring meal, and egg beaters in the morning always fill me up and keep me from snacking all morning.
> 
> Fall and spring are the best seasons for my healthwise.  I find it too hot for exercise in the summer, and love the cooler spring and fall weather.  Winter is just too cold and depressing.  Summer parties/ vacations, camping, are all challenging food-wise.
> 
> The worst thing for me about being overweight is the example I'm setting for my son.  He has put on too much weight this year, and just had his physical, and it's all my fault.  For the past 8 months, I've been lazy, we've been eating fast food way too much, he's watched me eat when I'm watching tv, when I'm bored or sad, and he's starting to follow in my footsteps.  He'll eat half a box of cheesits while watching tv.  We just talked about it this week with the doctor, and again when we got home, and we are going to make some changes, but I feel so bad that he has to even think about it.  So often if the choice of fruit or cookies is there, he'd pick the fruit, but if I'm lazy and don't feel like cutting up the fruit, he'll have the cookies/crackers, and it's so bad.  I've been in a funk, and feeling real sad so much of the time, missing my mom, and feeling very alone.  I did go to the doctor to talk about it, and to get some help.  I know it's grief, and it takes time to heal, but some days' I just have no energy.  One day at a time.



Sorry you are feeling badly about things with your son.  As parents we are programmed to feel guilt about ANYTHING that goes wrong with our kids... even if we have ZERO control over it.  

You may have to stop having things like Chees-its in the house all together.  Make it an occasional treat and buy a single serving bag or a tiny box.  Just like you make changes in what you eat/buy for yourself when you are trying to lose weight... you will have to make those changes for your DS.  But make sure that there are healthy alternative treats around.  I love buying the precut fruit at Costco... we devour it!  It's an easy no-brainer when it is snack time.  

You could also try reading some nutrition information labels with DS and help him learn what a serving size looks like.  Buy a food scale and when he wants Chees-its (for example) have him measure out a single portion. Put that portion in a cup and eat it from there... not from the box.  

I know that the "experts" recommend NOT eating in front of the TV and while I agree with the theory, we snack in front of the TV frequently (although the TV is not allowed to be on during family meals), so it would be rather hypocritical of me to suggest that he NOT eat in front of the TV.  But maybe the rules could be only healthy snacks in front of the tv (fruit, veggies, whole wheat crackers, low fat dairy). 

I'm sure you will figure it out TOGETHER!  Your DS is lucky to have you.... he is lucky to have a Mom who is catching the problem EARLY and is working on ways to solve the problem.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
> 
> Oh, besides all of the above. 2 things that really stick out are clothes shopping. Not only am I fat, but I'm short. Apparently short people can't be fat because anything that fits my waist belongs on a 6 foot tall amazon woman. It's really really irritating, to the point that DH refuses to cloths shop with me.
> And 2, feeling uncomfortable in my own skin. *I want to unzip the fat suit and take it off. *There are days when I just feel horrible, I feel bound, you know.
> 
> Geesh, Flo sure is making the rounds this week. But the up side is I managed to not eat my way through it this weekend and I dropped a pound.
> 
> 
> So I had a pretty rough weekend. I woke up Friday with lower knee pain and a stiff neck. On Saturday every joint hurt, literally all of them. It felt like Lyme disease or something. I could not climb the stairs without crawling, which stinks since the only bathroom is upstairs. Poor kids had to do laundry which is in the basement. I slept on the Couch Friday, Sat, and Sunday, well if you can call it sleeping. I am finally getting better but haven't been able to get in to see the Dr. It was weird, so I didn't get any workouts in in the last 2 weeks. I'm hoping to get something in tonight.



About the fat suit comment.... You put what I used to feel into words PERFECTLY!!  I WAS NOT a fat person on the inside... just on the outside.  Inside I was strong and slim and sexy and smart and active.... but no one could see it throug the fat suit I was wearing.

Sorry to hear about the stiff joints.  It does seem like it could be Fifth's disease.  It was going around our elementary school about this time last year.  DD had it when she was 3, but as far as I  know, no one else in the family has had it.  DD had it pretty mildly... in fact, if I didn't know what to look for, I probably wouldn't have even noticed it.  Just be careful to avoid any pregnant ladies right now.  THey shouldn't be exposed to Fifth's.



Rose&Mike said:


> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
> I've been thinking about this a lot today. I think in the past I would have said clothes/shopping, feeling like I'm being judged, etc. And actually those were my first thoughts. After thinking about it I think it's the fear that I am doing damage to my body that at some point will not be reversable. (I am not a spring chicken anymore.) Even though my weight is below my all time high of 4 years ago, and I feel like I'm doing great with the exercise, I think I have more belly fat this time and it is not budging. I know it's a process, and it comes off a lot slower than it went on, but it's a little scary.


Don't EVER think that it is TOO LATE to work on being healthier.  I have read many books and studies and ANY percentage of weight loss and exercise at ANY age does improve your health!  Sure, it might take longer to feel/see those good effects as you age, but they still help.  Even a 10% loss in weight can significantly decrease your chances of many diseases, including heart disease, diabetes, and breast cancer.  Just keep going!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> GEEZ I have had the worst few weeks.    First the drama with my son and his ABC's and my first teacher meeting.   Then my new tire gets a screw in it and has to be fixed but 2 places were refusing to fix it and finally the third person inspected the inside of the tire and said it could be fixed.  Then my check engine light comes on.   Now today I am on my walk day not my C25K day and I usually take my dog for a walk.   He passed out on the way back home.    So I spent 3 hours at the vet to find out on top of his epilepsy he now has heart failure and an enlarged heart.   So I am stressed to the max.   I gave him his new meds but he is still panting pretty hard and I am here by myself with him and the 5 year old. (DH is on night shift).   I literally have bitten off all my nails and I never do that.   Man will this bad luck ever come to an end.   My pup is old 13 and is my first baby.   I am so scared something is going to happen to him tonight.   Thanks for listening.   I am just having a time of it right now.  The only good thing is I am to nervous to eat.



What a SUCKY week you have had.  I wish I had seen your post last night so I could have prayed for a good night for you and your family and your furry baby.  I will certainly send up a prayer for today.  I hope you had an uneventful night.  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: I think everyone has said it all: clothes shopping, being photographed, being the biggest one in the group. I don't want to go clothing shopping until I reach my goal weight.
> 
> I am hoping my fellow WISHers will help. I am constantly getting hungry a few hours after eating breakfast. I eat breakfast at 7ish and have to go until lunch around 12:30ish before I can eat again, unless I can eat something really, really quickly. I am wondering if anyone has any good breakfast ideas. I try to eat about 5 points for breakfast, but am willing to change that. TIA!
> 
> CC



Do you ever eat vegetables for breakfast?  They can help fill you up. I frequently have steamed broccoli, cauliflower, carrot mix with my breakfast.  And I always put veggies with my egg whites.... today was 3 egg whites, leftover broccoli, sauteed spinach topped with salsa.

Or you could save a portion of your breakfast calories to eat about 10 am.... maybe a cheese stick or a glass of milk and a piece of fruit.



lecach said:


> I have a confession. I cheated on my Wii Fit this morning
> 
> I have been doing a 30 minute workout every day since Dec. 26 except the two days I was sick. This morning my tummy felt a little funny and when the routine popped up with running I sat on the couch and just shook the controller. And the darn thing didnt even know the difference. I shouldnt feel so guilty since I am really doing so much better than ever before. But I thought I should confess anyway.



Just chuckling at the visual of you "cheating" on your Wii.



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm so excited! I wasn't expecting much, but when I weighed in tonight I had a 2.4 lb loss! That is huge for me. I never lose that much. Talk about motivating!
> 
> The one problem I"m having today is that my whole right leg is sore from my ankle to my knee. I did have to restrain a student today and I'm wondering if I twisted it funny when I went to the ground because it began hurting not long after. The other possibility I can come up with is my new shoes, but I've  been wearing them a week with no problems. It's to the point that just walking hurts a lot, hopefully it will be better tomorrow.



Did you file an incident report at work?  You should if you haven't already.  I would DEFINITELY say that the pain is from the restraint.  I've had some experience with restraining students at school and it is TOUGH.  An aggravated, angry child is STRONG!  Take care of yourself.


Good morning everyone!  Sorry to be hopping on a bit late again.  I am home today though, so that is good.  I had a nice healthy filling breakfast after my 75 minute exercise session at the Y early this morning, so my Thursday is off to a good start!  

Well... since this is my last day coaching, I wish I could come up with a BRILLIANT QOTD... but I'm afraid not.  Here is today's FLUFF QOTD:

If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??

DS and I are contemplating a mini-Disney trip for our Mother/Son weekend this year.  But if we have just TWO park days, we are not sure where we want to spend them.  One full day at the MK is kind of a given.  But he wants to hit TOT, RNR, the new TSM ride... which are all at Hollywood Studios, which is NOT my favorite park.  And I don't want to miss Soarin.  But if we did a split day of HS/Epcot and then a MK day, we would totally miss AK.  Guess we will have to do some more thinking about this. 

DD is upset that we would go to WDW without her... and admittedly, I would be a bit sad to be there without the whole family.... but DD just returned from a 4 day school trip to WDW, so it's not like she is totally missing out. And DH doesn't care too much about WDW.  

Well.... laundry is calling me!  TTYL...................P


----------



## lisah0711

NCRedding said:


> QOTD: Worst thing about being overweight, etc.  There are so many.  I hate the feeling that because of my size, I feel that other people are continually passing judgement on me.  "She's fat.  Why is seeing eating a piece of cake." or "she's fat.  She must be so lazy."  Even though I know in my head people don't actually talk like that (much, any way), I still picture it happening.  You see it on the DIS too, people making assumptions about weight...all you have to do is eat less and exercise more..it's easy! *I KNOW what to do, I just have a hard time doing it*!  It doesn't make me stupid, lazy, etc.



Isn't that the truth!  

Wow!  That was a bad week-end, glad that you are feeling better, Buffy!  

 to you, Rose&Mike.  I am sorry for your loss.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> GEEZ I have had the worst few weeks.    First the drama with my son and his ABC's and my first teacher meeting.   Then my new tire gets a screw in it and has to be fixed but 2 places were refusing to fix it and finally the third person inspected the inside of the tire and said it could be fixed.  Then my check engine light comes on.   Now today I am on my walk day not my C25K day and I usually take my dog for a walk.   He passed out on the way back home.    So I spent 3 hours at the vet to find out on top of his epilepsy he now has heart failure and an enlarged heart.   So I am stressed to the max.   I gave him his new meds but he is still panting pretty hard and I am here by myself with him and the 5 year old. (DH is on night shift).   I literally have bitten off all my nails and I never do that.   Man will this bad luck ever come to an end.   My pup is old 13 and is my first baby.   I am so scared something is going to happen to him tonight.   Thanks for listening.   I am just having a time of it right now.  The only good thing is I am to nervous to eat.



A big  to you and your sweet puppy, IWISHFORDISNEY.  I hope those meds help.  All those things are more stressful when you are in a new place and don't know where to go, don't know people who could help you and then to have your beloved dog sick -- that is too much!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: I think everyone has said it all: clothes shopping, being photographed, being the biggest one in the group. I don't want to go clothing shopping until I reach my goal weight.
> 
> I am hoping my fellow WISHers will help. I am constantly getting hungry a few hours after eating breakfast. I eat breakfast at 7ish and have to go until lunch around 12:30ish before I can eat again, unless I can eat something really, really quickly. I am wondering if anyone has any good breakfast ideas. I try to eat about 5 points for breakfast, but am willing to change that. TIA!
> 
> CC



I think there is a thread with breakfast ideas in the Eating Healthy section of the WISH boards -- you might want to check that out.  I know that you save your points for dinner.  You might try shifting a few to breakfast.



my3princes said:


> I have a confession too.  We had the cub scout blue and gold banquet tonight.  I made whole wheat pasta with cubed teriaki chicken and alfredo sauce, which isn't too bad.  I also brought a fruit salad for my ds and I since I knew that he would not eat anything that would be offered as he does not eat pasta, rice, potato, etc.  I brought my flavored water too.  I thought I set myself up to succeed, but I had a small amount of mac & cheese and some pulled bbq chicken and 4 crackers too.  I also had a glass of 2% milk and the worst things, but it was very yummy was a small piece of chocolate cake with homemade frosting.  I'm not going to beat myself up though as I don't go off plan often and I will get back on track immediately.



Sounds like you didn't do too much damage, have a great attitude and got right back on track!  Way to go!  



redwalker said:


> just got off the treadmill. 4.6 miles got wrapped into Disney planning...13 days to go!



Think how much easier it will be to walk around WDW thanks to all that hard work!  

Hope that your leg feels better soon, Jessi!



tigger813 said:


> Going to have to take it easy today as I think I'm coming down with a cold and I have to give a massage at 6:30 tonight. Had a bad tickle in my throat in the middle of the night and I'm all stuffy this morning.  I'll try and do a 2 mile workout later or try 1 mile at a time. I have a busy weekend so I want to try and nip it in the bud early. Gotta do my grocery shopping this morning and it's really cold here. Think I'll make myself some tea!



Hope that you feel better soon!  



mikamah said:


> and when I'm eating healthy, and exercising, it is so much easier to deal with my son when he's having a bad day.  I am working so hard not to fill the void with food.  I had restarteded ww in sept after putting on 15 pounds over the summer, and have been up and down with the same few pounds, but haven't put on any more.  If only this was my goal weight, I'd have maintaining down.



, Kathy.  Maintaining is a good thing in my book.  This may be a time that you need to just concentrate on maintaining and making baby steps forward.  You will get there sooner or later -- I know you can do it!



jennz said:


> just a quick non-loser post...   I'm excited!  We signed up for our Give-a-day-get-a-day, we're doing Project Linus thanks to you folks telling me about it!    Just got our email with instructions this morning,  - next stop - Joanne for fabric!



Have fun making those blankets!  When are your going to WDW?

Don't forget to PM those weighins to LuvBaloo and the COW numbers to donac tomorrow!

Have a great day and keep up the good work!


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??

I am assuming this includes one night?
I would be at the Grand Floridian, I would go to the MK in the morning, then eat lunch at WCC or the GF cafe, swim at the GF pool, then Eat dinner at Narcoossees, then go back to the MK for wishes and EMH (of COURSE it would be EMH) then hang out in the concierge lounge. Ok now I am so missing disney!


----------



## my3princes

jennz said:


> just a quick non-loser post...   I'm excited!  We signed up for our Give-a-day-get-a-day, we're doing Project Linus thanks to you folks telling me about it!    Just got our email with instructions this morning,  - next stop - Joanne for fabric!



We did project Linus the first week in January.  We made 7 blankets for the 7 of us traveling in July.  It was fun to make them together.  We actually sewed blankets with fleece on one side and cotton on the other.  The vouchers came in about a week.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I would spend it at Epcot exploring all the countries in World Showcase. I would hope that it would be during Food and Wine which we went to 1 1/2 years ago. It was neat trying the different foods. We hope to go with another couple sometime in 2011. I would love to go this year during F&W but we're going at Christmas instead to celebrate me turning 40 and being super healthy and skinny!

I'm only .4 from where I was at the end of the last challenge. I did the 1 mile WATP. I will do the EA ports Active around 1:30. I hope to do the 2 mile WATP in a little while. I'm feeling a bit better. I just made myself brunch of an English muffin with an egg beater omelet with a little bit of ham, dried chives and the last of my mushrooms, no cheese. I'll probably have dinner around 4:30 since I have to work and then a dessert of some type when  when I get home tonight. And then if I'm feeling up to it I will do a 1 or 2 mile workout then. I hope to reach 5 miles today but that will depend on how the day goes. I did my grocery shopping and bought lite cream cheese and lite Mexican cheese for the appetizer I'll be making on Sunday. 

Time for some water and maybe a quick nap. Watching CSI:NY as I fell asleep while watching it last night. Gotta love TIVO!

Happy day to all!


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning All  



jennz said:


> just a quick non-loser post...   I'm excited!  We signed up for our Give-a-day-get-a-day, we're doing Project Linus thanks to you folks telling me about it!    Just got our email with instructions this morning,  - next stop - Joanne for fabric!





my3princes said:


> We did project Linus the first week in January.  We made 7 blankets for the 7 of us traveling in July.  It was fun to make them together.  We actually sewed blankets with fleece on one side and cotton on the other.  The vouchers came in about a week.



*jennz *
Could  you please post the info and contact site again I'm sorry I missed it .
My daughters and I would love to do that project! or PM me.
The fleece and cotton sounds like a great idea. thanks so much

QOTD If I had only one Day at Disney???
 It would have to be MK from rope drop to WISHES finishing with EMH but of course I'd need a pool break and afternoon Tea at the Floridian.
Oh I miss the Magic


----------



## tigger813

Gotta eat dinner even earlier as I have 2 clients today!


----------



## jennz

my3princes said:


> We did project Linus the first week in January.  We made 7 blankets for the 7 of us traveling in July.  It was fun to make them together.  We actually sewed blankets with fleece on one side and cotton on the other.  The vouchers came in about a week.



That sounds great!  I'm not sure we'll go that, probably the single fleece, but I think we'll make a few doll/stuffed animal sized ones too.  



tea pot said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> *jennz *
> Could  you please post the info and contact site again I'm sorry I missed it .
> My daughters and I would love to do that project! or PM me.
> The fleece and cotton sounds like a great idea. thanks so much
> 
> QOTD If I had only one Day at Disney???
> It would have to be MK from rope drop to WISHES finishing with EMH but of course I'd need a pool break and afternoon Tea at the Floridian.
> Oh I miss the Magic



Absolutely!  Just go to http://www.disneyparks.com and you'll see the give-a-day to click on (I think Kermit is on it), then you can enter your zip code and see what's available...I also selected options for under 18 years.  There's a lot out there!


----------



## jbm02

I have only been able to lurk lately and not post..so this might be long while I try to catch up!!



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
> 
> For myself it was my lack of self-confidence and the feeling that I was being judged for my weight.  I'm not sure that I even realized HOW low my self- confidence/self-esteem was until I had a moment on a message board.  It was a group of scrapbookers that I had been "chatting" with online and several of them got together for a crop.  I found an excuse not to go (can't even remember if it was a real excuse or a made-up excuse).  But someone posted pictures after the event and when I saw the pictures my FIRST REACTION was... "I wouldn't have been the biggest girl there!"  Obviously, somewhere in my mind, I was afraid of going and being the biggest person there.  But I didn't realize it until I witnessed my own reaction to the photos.  It was very eye-opening.





BernardandMissBianca said:


> Is "ditto" an appropriate response???  Every time I thought of writing an answer to this question, it was already there (and phrased better too!).  The "lack of confidence" one is a big one for me - both my SILs are very tall and very slim.  I AM always the biggest one there.  Even if I losethe amount of weight I want to get to my goal, I am not sure that will change.  So I am working on changing my attitude about it.
> The "fat suit" comment made me grin - OMG, wouldn't that be incredible to just step out of our skin and others could see the "real" person underneath?  That's what this challenge is to me - a chance for me to put that fat suit behind (with or without weight loss) and walk forward with confidence in myself and how I look.
> 
> And Buffy, I'm with you on the clothes for short people.  And when I wear a "petite" outfit it seems as if I need to go up a size...
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Right now, the WORST thing is that I am hardly ever in the family photos.  I always take the camera and always take all the photos so that I don't have to see photos of me looking like this.  Just today I had to look through all the wonderful photos of our WDW/Cruise from August and I felt so horrible about myself when I saw the pictures that included me.  The trip was probably the best trip we have ever had together - but I wish I had more photos that actually included me and that I didn't hate all the ones where I am there.  One of the biggest motivators for me is that I know I am going back in August 2011 and my goal is to be captured in all the great memories and be proud of how I look.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Jen, I'll take pictures of you!
> 
> Today's QOTD:  I'd like to be at Animal Kingdom and finally get to see everything I would like.  For some reason, every time we go we hit the big ticket items and every year I remind my family that "this is the year I'd like to see the bird show and the walk through animal park on the Asia side" and every year, without fail, something happens and we leave without doing it.  So maybe someday...
> 
> This has been a big exercise week for me and a so-so food one so we'll see how things go on the scale tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed..
> 
> I also wanted to include a good Superbowl appetizer recipe that is a big hit with our family:
> 
> 3-4 average size chicken breasts (can even still be frozen)
> 1 jar Frank's hot suace
> 
> Put chicken in crock pot.  Cover with Frank's hot sauce.  Cook on low for about 12 hours.  Uncover and shred chicken with a fork.  Let cook another hour or so.   Serve with crackers (I use the LF Ritz)
> This way, you get the taste of chicken wings without the bad fats from frying.  ...I just have to remember to count out the numbers of crackers that I have...*
Click to expand...


----------



## wezee

I could use some input.  I have many of the WATP DVDs. I will be doing some shopping tomorrow and thought about getting either  Jillian's 30day shred or a BL workout DVD.  Any suggestions for a 50 yr old and very uncoordinated gal?


----------



## redwalker

QOTD: If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??

IF the night clubs were still open, I would spend it dancing all night in the 80's club with my husband.  I love to dance!


----------



## jenanderson

jbm02 said:


> Jen, I'll take pictures of you!
> 
> Today's QOTD:  I'd like to be at Animal Kingdom and finally get to see everything I would like.  For some reason, every time we go we hit the big ticket items and every year I remind my family that "this is the year I'd like to see the bird show and the walk through animal park on the Asia side" and every year, without fail, something happens and we leave without doing it.  So maybe someday...
> 
> This has been a big exercise week for me and a so-so food one so we'll see how things go on the scale tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed..
> 
> I also wanted to include a good Superbowl appetizer recipe that is a big hit with our family:
> 
> 3-4 average size chicken breasts (can even still be frozen)
> 1 jar Frank's hot suace
> 
> Put chicken in crock pot.  Cover with Frank's hot sauce.  Cook on low for about 12 hours.  Uncover and shred chicken with a fork.  Let cook another hour or so.   Serve with crackers (I use the LF Ritz)
> This way, you get the taste of chicken wings without the bad fats from frying.  ...I just have to remember to count out the numbers of crackers that I have...



Hello Jude!

I hope that when we go to WDW together in 2011 we will take MANY photos of each other that make us smile for years to come!!!  Maybe we can take a nice easy day at the AK while we are there too!  or maybe you and DH should enjoy a nice day together there on your own when we go in March?  I agree about that park, we never seem to do some of the simpler type of things and then end up skipping much of the park.  

Love the recipe you shared.  I am going to for sure make it this weekend!  You have been sharing great ideas for food.  I have been using the menu ideas you posted and now this one...YUM!

Alright - time to run...my prep is over!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

lisah0711 said:


> to you, Rose&Mike.  I am sorry for your loss.



Thanks. I don't talk about it much, because he did some really horrible things to me and my sisters. So I was mourning the parent I wish I would have had. And I was sad for the fact that he was such a tortured soul. We didn't even go to his funeral--it was 600 miles away and on the same night as Ds's senior awards night. Which actually made it a pretty easy decision. I was so busy trying to stay positive and excited for Ds, I just tried not to even think about it. I just wanted to point out that if I was mourning a man I really didn't like, it's got to be horrible to mourn a parent you are close to. Your brain makes you deal with things sometimes whether you want to or not. We try to avoid it by eating, drinking, etc., but in the end until we deal with it, it's still there. 

Ok, I need some good thoughts sent my way today. I am committing (I hope I don't regret this) to a group strength class at the Y this evening. I am really nervous. I am extremely uncoordinated, for instance I have to think really hard to do the WATP arm and feet movements at the same time. I have not taken a class in 16 years! But I've been peeking in at the Y and this class looks doable, and I really need to do some weights. So I did the elliptical this morning and I'm going back for this tonight. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jbm02

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks. I don't talk about it much, because he did some really horrible things to me and my sisters. So I was mourning the parent I wish I would have had. And I was sad for the fact that he was such a tortured soul. We didn't even go to his funeral--it was 600 miles away and on the same night as Ds's senior awards night. Which actually made it a pretty easy decision. I was so busy trying to stay positive and excited for Ds, I just tried not to even think about it. I just wanted to point out that if I was mourning a man I really didn't like, it's got to be horrible to mourn a parent you are close to. Your brain makes you deal with things sometimes whether you want to or not. We try to avoid it by eating, drinking, etc., but in the end until we deal with it, it's still there.
> 
> Ok, I need some good thoughts sent my way today. I am committing (I hope I don't regret this) to a group strength class at the Y this evening. I am really nervous. I am extremely uncoordinated, for instance I have to think really hard to do the WATP arm and feet movements at the same time. I have not taken a class in 16 years! But I've been peeking in at the Y and this class looks doable, and I really need to do some weights. So I did the elliptical this morning and I'm going back for this tonight.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



  ...

As for the class, I'd try to get there a few minutes before it starts to let the instructor know that you are new. That way, she/he know not to rush through the moves that others already know and give a little more pointers onthe steps.   When I go to a new class, I try to get a spot in the mid-back so that I can follow along and yet still see what is going on (but that's just me...).  Also, if they use weights in the class, check with theinstructor about how heavy you should start out with.  Don't be embarassed if you are not lifting as much as others - everyone starts somewhere and you'll be surprised at how quickly you'll progress.  I just went back to lifting weights in a class and had to use lighter ones than I did when I previously took the class a few months ago.  But I know that if I started right out with the heavier ones I wouldn't be able to complete the number of repetitions and my form would be compromised.  So do what's right for you!!  Have a great class!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jbm02 Thanks for the great ideas. This is so silly, but I think I'm most nervous about introducing myself to the instructor and telling them I'm new. (I'm an admin. assist--I talk to people I don't know all day--I am really being silly.)
I'll post how it went later tonight.


----------



## my3princes

I'm not feeling great today.  I'm trying to decide what's going on.  UTI?  Maybe small kidney stone?  Virus?  I can' nail it down yet, but I just feel yucky. 


QOTD:  If I had just one Day at WDW  what would I do.  Well of course dh would be with me and since we LOVE WDW we would try to do it all.  That would mean hitting the Early opening at one park and rushing through all of our favorite, then moving on to the next.  It would have to be a day that offered Fantasmic and we'd end the day with the Evening magic hours at MK ending around 2 or 3 AM whichever time the park closes.  It would certainly be a commando day and we'd be on the move the entire time.  It could be done and it would be fun trying.


----------



## maiziezoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Not that young LOL I am 41.   High bp runs in my family and is hereditary.   However I can control it if my weight is low enough however it has to be really low to come off the pills.   It is a mild diuretic nothing to severe.




Liz ~ I am also 41 with high blood pressure. It also runs in my family. I thought if I lost 20 pounds my number would go down. I took my b/p on Sunday and it is still scary high. I'll just have to keep losing to bring it down, right? 



jennz said:


> just a quick non-loser post...   I'm excited!  We signed up for our Give-a-day-get-a-day, we're doing Project Linus thanks to you folks telling me about it!    Just got our email with instructions this morning,  - next stop - Joanne for fabric!




Good for you, Jenn!!!  




Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks. I don't talk about it much, because he did some really horrible things to me and my sisters. So I was mourning the parent I wish I would have had. And I was sad for the fact that he was such a tortured soul. We didn't even go to his funeral--it was 600 miles away and on the same night as Ds's senior awards night. Which actually made it a pretty easy decision. I was so busy trying to stay positive and excited for Ds, I just tried not to even think about it. I just wanted to point out that if I was mourning a man I really didn't like, it's got to be horrible to mourn a parent you are close to. Your brain makes you deal with things sometimes whether you want to or not. We try to avoid it by eating, drinking, etc., but in the end until we deal with it, it's still there.
> 
> Ok, I need some good thoughts sent my way today. I am committing (I hope I don't regret this) to a group strength class at the Y this evening. I am really nervous. I am extremely uncoordinated, for instance I have to think really hard to do the WATP arm and feet movements at the same time. I have not taken a class in 16 years! But I've been peeking in at the Y and this class looks doable, and I really need to do some weights. So I did the elliptical this morning and I'm going back for this tonight.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



 and good luck tonight!!!



my3princes said:


> I'm not feeling great today.  I'm trying to decide what's going on.  UTI?  Maybe small kidney stone?  Virus?  I can' nail it down yet, but I just feel yucky.
> 
> 
> QOTD:  If I had just one Day at WDW  what would I do.  Well of course dh would be with me and since we LOVE WDW we would try to do it all.  That would mean hitting the Early opening at one park and rushing through all of our favorite, then moving on to the next.  It would have to be a day that offered Fantasmic and we'd end the day with the Evening magic hours at MK ending around 2 or 3 AM whichever time the park closes.  It would certainly be a commando day and we'd be on the move the entire time.  It could be done and it would be fun trying.



I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## maiziezoe

Ugh! I am having such an emotional day today.Thankfully I have kept myself out of the kitchen and on the stepper. 

Today my sweet little baby girl turns three. I love her so much and I wish I could stop her from aging. We're skipping our usual sushi dinner and taking her to see Disney on Ice instead. She has no idea. She is going to be so excited. 

My aunt is having surgery today to see what stage her breast cancer is in. She is being prepped right now. I am nervous for my aunt and sad for myself because my baby is no longer a baby. 

*If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??
*

Well, in the past I would have said "eating my way through the Worlds at Epcot". 

I think I would spend my day at MK... walking, riding rides, people watching and seeing the MK through the eyes of my kids.

Off to change my sig... Princess Piper is no longer 2.


----------



## Rose&Mike

maiziezoe said:


> Ugh! I am having such an emotional day today.Thankfully I have kept myself out of the kitchen and on the stepper.
> 
> Today my sweet little baby girl turns three. I love her so much and I wish I could stop her from aging. We're skipping our usual sushi dinner and taking her to see Disney on Ice instead. She has no idea. She is going to be so excited.
> 
> My aunt is having surgery today to see what stage her breast cancer is in. She is being prepped right now. I am nervous for my aunt and sad for myself because my baby is no longer a baby.
> 
> *If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??
> *
> 
> Well, in the past I would have said "eating my way through the Worlds at Epcot".
> 
> I think I would spend my day at MK... walking, riding rides, people watching and seeing the MK through the eyes of my kids.
> 
> Off to change my sig... Princess Piper is no longer 2.



Have a great time at Disney on Ice. What a great birthday present! I hope your aunt gets good news. Sending good thoughts her way!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Finally all caught up!



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?



The fear of passing on bad habits to kids and of dying too young.

And for today's QOTD:  If there was only 1 day at WDW, I'd go to MK.  First ride for our family is always the train around the park, its not the most efficient thing to do, but its our tradition .  Each of us would get to pick a ride that was our must-do for the day and those would be done a couple times each and we'd just take everything else depending on crowds and how we felt at the time.  My must-do would be Mickey's Philharmagic 

mikamah -  I think you are doing great to be maintaining during a rough year.  You are making changes to improve things.  With my girls they are learning its healthy snacks first, and if they don't eat a good dinner, its no evening snacks.  I like Pamela's suggest to teach your son to put a serving of cheesits into a bowl for snack time.  I know with my girls, when they want to eat the junk (they still have Halloween candy around) they are told they can have a certain amount and after that its something healthy.

IWISHFORDISNEY - I really hope things get better for you, and that your dog is doing better soon.

Pjlla - hope your cat is feeling better soon

Sending out some  for everybody that's having rough times (fifth disease is nasty, my older DD had it badly when she was 2.5 and I was 6months pregnant.  She was in so much pain and couldn't sleep, the doctor told me to give her max allowed doses of tylenol and advil, but to have them staggered to that they weren't both wearing off at the same time.  So every 3 hours it was either tylenol or advil)


----------



## pjlla

wezee said:


> I could use some input.  I have many of the WATP DVDs. I will be doing some shopping tomorrow and thought about getting either  Jillian's 30day shred or a BL workout DVD.  Any suggestions for a 50 yr old and very uncoordinated gal?



I have JM 30 day shred.  It is TOUGH!  But each level is only 20 minutes (not including warm up and cool down) and you really feel like you got a real workout in that time.  If you buy it be prepared to sweat and be SORE the first few times.  

I also have BL CardioMax and BL Powersculpt.  I love them both.  They both take minimal coordination.  Level one of Cardiomax is tough (but not as tough as 30 day shred) the first time I did it I was huffing and puffing by the end of the warm up!!  .... level one of Powersculpt is not as tough.  



my3princes said:


> I'm not feeling great today.  I'm trying to decide what's going on.  UTI?  Maybe small kidney stone?  Virus?  I can' nail it down yet, but I just feel yucky.
> 
> 
> QOTD:  If I had just one Day at WDW  what would I do.  Well of course dh would be with me and since we LOVE WDW we would try to do it all.  That would mean hitting the Early opening at one park and rushing through all of our favorite, then moving on to the next.  It would have to be a day that offered Fantasmic and we'd end the day with the Evening magic hours at MK ending around 2 or 3 AM whichever time the park closes.  It would certainly be a commando day and we'd be on the move the entire time.  It could be done and it would be fun trying.



Hope you can figure out what is making you feel poorly and can get it resolved.

If DS and I do attempt a mini-Disney trip, it will definitely be COMMANDO all the way!  I tend to plan my days that way anyhow when we are at Disney, even when we are there for 8-10 days.... but just a day or two... we would be straight out!!

Welll, here I am at the ski mtn for the kids last ski/snowboard lesson of the year.  WOOHOO!  I hate ski time.  The packing up of the gear, racing to get there before the parking lot is full, struggling to help the kids into their ski gear (even though they are old enough to be doing it themselves), waiting around for them (and being cold while I wait), and the dark cold drive home hungry!!  

I made a super yummy smelling lowfat chicken soup for dinner.... lots of veggies and black beans too.  I can't WAIT for dinner!  I made it at lunch time and it was almost fully cooked and I put it in the crockpot on low so it will be hot and ready when we walk in the door after ski.  

I've got about half of this chicken left.  Any good lowfat chicken recipes?  Maybe some sort of stew??  Chicken and pasta??

I'm going to go check on the Scrapping board and then visit with my fellow ski parents.  TTYL.................P


----------



## donac

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm so excited! I wasn't expecting much, but when I weighed in tonight I had a 2.4 lb loss! That is huge for me. I never lose that much. Talk about motivating!
> 
> The one problem I"m having today is that my whole right leg is sore from my ankle to my knee. I did have to restrain a student today and I'm wondering if I twisted it funny when I went to the ground because it began hurting not long after. The other possibility I can come up with is my new shoes, but I've  been wearing them a week with no problems. It's to the point that just walking hurts a lot, hopefully it will be better tomorrow.



I admire what you go through.  Don't forget to file a report with the school.  You never know if there are going to be problems later on.  Ice and advil and rest is what you need now. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Not that young LOL I am 41.   High bp runs in my family and is hereditary.   However I can control it if my weight is low enough however it has to be really low to come off the pills.   It is a mild diuretic nothing to severe.



My doctor feels your genes are the most important thing in your life.  Yes you can contol some things but if it runs in your family then it is extra hard to fix it by yourself.  It is better to control it while you work on your weight.  One of the best things you can do for yourself is to control your bp and then you can think about your weight. 



jennz said:


> just a quick non-loser post...   I'm excited!  We signed up for our Give-a-day-get-a-day, we're doing Project Linus thanks to you folks telling me about it!    Just got our email with instructions this morning,  - next stop - Joanne for fabric!



Have fun making blankets.  It is a great cause.  I have been donating to them for years. 



redwalker said:


> I totally feel for you and your dog.  I have a almost 12 year old dog.  She is also my first baby!  We have had a time with her, back in June she was walking like she was drunk.  Couldn't stand well, swaying, sliding against walls and furnishings to move about the house.  Wouldn't eat, labored breathing, eyes dilating.  Every month we would go through this, thinking she was going to be gone in the morning, then she would improve over the course of 2 weeks from the start of it, then it would start all over again.  We thought it was the heart worm preventative, but it is something more than that since it continued and got worse after we took her off all the monthly meds(heartgaurd and frontline). In Sept. we ran a bunch of tests for $700, to find out we had a perfectly healthy dog, and nothing was psychically wrong with her....it be neurological.  Well, after that, she seemed to get better, peppy again. Then Mid-Nov she was getting worse ans worse. Just after Christmas, I brought her back to the vet again, and told them we wanted her with us as long as possible, but putting her under for tests would be out of the question since she was having so much trouble and her age is a factor.  I asked for antibiotics, we are finishing those up today..it has been a 4 week run.  It seems to be a tick-born virus...I think.  Not sure if there are any lasting side-effects.  She seems normal, back to walking, we did 3 miles yesterday, eating, running walking @3.5-4.0mph again.  I am hoping we are out of the woods, but I am scared it will come back again in 2 weeks, and we will be at Disney at the time if could hit again, I had not to be with her.  She is staying at my sisters house, which is a comfort, I just hate to not be there if anything should happen again.  She is my first baby, and I can't imagine life without her, she is my walking buddy.  I pray that things will turn around with your puppy, I know how you are feeling with this, it is so hard, and it puts stress on everything around you. Making the weight thing feel so insignificant compared to the health of your pup.  Just try to be strong, reach for water instead of whatever your go to food is...it will only make it worse if your numbers climb, and it will send you into a cycle of despair that can be hard to get out of.  I got caught in that one too for awhile.  Lots of prayers going your way.



I feel so bad for everyone who is going through dog problems.  We have lost 2 dogs and a three cats.  I even had to have a dog put down when dh and sons were away.  I got home and called my mother.  Who else would I call?  It is a very difficult time.  Don't let anyone tell you anything else.




Rose&Mike said:


> jbm02 Thanks for the great ideas. This is so silly, but I think I'm most nervous about introducing myself to the instructor and telling them I'm new. (I'm an admin. assist--I talk to people I don't know all day--I am really being silly.)
> I'll post how it went later tonight.



Good luck with your class.  I felt the same when I started a yoga class in Nov.  I still don't know too many people but I am starting to say hello to people when I come in and I am starting to feel part of the group. 



maiziezoe said:


> Ugh! I am having such an emotional day today.Thankfully I have kept myself out of the kitchen and on the stepper.
> 
> Today my sweet little baby girl turns three. I love her so much and I wish I could stop her from aging. We're skipping our usual sushi dinner and taking her to see Disney on Ice instead. She has no idea. She is going to be so excited.
> 
> My aunt is having surgery today to see what stage her breast cancer is in. She is being prepped right now. I am nervous for my aunt and sad for myself because my baby is no longer a baby.
> 
> *If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??
> *
> 
> Well, in the past I would have said "eating my way through the Worlds at Epcot".
> 
> I think I would spend my day at MK... walking, riding rides, people watching and seeing the MK through the eyes of my kids.
> 
> Off to change my sig... Princess Piper is no longer 2.




Three is such a special age and very difficult at the same time.  They have now past the baby stage but they still need you.  Have fun at Disney on Ice.


Sorry I haven't been around much this week.  Monday I had some dental work and I must have bit my tonguer during the procedure since when I woke up Tuesday morning my tongue was black and blue and swollen.  Then I went to sit down and my knee gave me some pain.  It was achy all day long.  When I woke up on Wed morning it felt pretty good so I did some yoga on the floor.  I didn't think it was too strenous but when I went to get up I couldn't move my knee with being in a great deal of pain.  I think I pinched a nerve since it felt like all the muscles in my leg we in spasm.  I took tylenol all day yesterday but it really didn't help.  I took some advil last night and it really helped.  I made it through today but I don't think I am going to yoga tonight to give it another day of rest.  Well enough pity party.

I haven't been eating the best but I am trying to get back on track.  I have lots of fruits and veggies to get through the storm that is coming for the weekend.

If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??

I would have to spend some time in both MK and Epcot.  They are my two favorite parks.  I would start at one and end at the other, depending on who has early EMH (I never do evening.  I am not a late night person.)

Well off to pay ds's tuition.  2nd installment of 3 for this semester.

Hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks everyone for the breakfast suggestions. I'm going to try increasing the number of points I eat a breakfast and try to squeeze in more water throughout the morning. I'm thinking of aiming for 7 points at breakfast or 5 and a 2 point snack mid-morning. I love my oatmeal but I'm going to play around with adding in some protein and maybe even some veggies. I increased the canola oil I put in my oatmeal to 1.5 tsp and that helped a little. I didn't get as hungry as quickly so I'll definitely stick with that. Thanks so so so much!

QOTD: If I had only one day in WDW, I'd make sure I had a park hopper and go commando. I'd start at DHS (with EMH of course) to ride TSM. Then, I'd go on the Great Movie Ride, since we missed it last time, and hop over to Magic Kingdom. I'd do all the essentials in record breaking time (because everyone would be at DHS) and then do lunch somewhere. I've wanted to eat at WCC since I heard about it and its antics and I love the WL, so probably there. Then, I'd take a bus to Epcot, where I'd stay through IllumiNations and EMH. Dinner would probably be dessert from the bakery in France. Of course, I wouldn't have to worry about all the calories I've consumed for the day because I walked around 3 parks and my pedometer would register 20,000+ steps for the day. Great question. I love planning my ideal trip to WDW!


----------



## wezee

Pjlla...thanks for the info, I think maybe I should start with BL and see how it goes.  I don't mind the sweating part, but I don't like a DVD that requires speed and coordinating multiple moves, because I just plain get lost and frustrated.


----------



## 50sjayne

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?
> 
> So I had a pretty rough weekend. I woke up Friday with lower knee pain and a stiff neck. On Saturday every joint hurt, literally all of them. It felt like Lyme disease or something. I could not climb the stairs without crawling, which stinks since the only bathroom is upstairs. Poor kids had to do laundry which is in the basement. I slept on the Couch Friday, Sat, and Sunday, well if you can call it sleeping. I am finally getting better but haven't been able to get in to see the Dr. It was weird, so I didn't get any workouts in in the last 2 weeks. I'm hoping to get something in tonight.



That's awful.



tigger813 said:


> Have a great night everyone. I have to give each kid a bath and use some lice shampoo as it's going around the schools. Doing it for preventative measures!



That's smart as it will prevent infestation for a month or something like that...tea tree oil is fantastic too--just spray hair with a water and tea tree oil mix.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> GEEZ I have had the worst few weeks.    First the drama with my son and his ABC's and my first teacher meeting.   Then my new tire gets a screw in it and has to be fixed but 2 places were refusing to fix it and finally the third person inspected the inside of the tire and said it could be fixed.  Then my check engine light comes on.   Now today I am on my walk day not my C25K day and I usually take my dog for a walk.   He passed out on the way back home.    So I spent 3 hours at the vet to find out on top of his epilepsy he now has heart failure and an enlarged heart.   So I am stressed to the max.   I gave him his new meds but he is still panting pretty hard and I am here by myself with him and the 5 year old. (DH is on night shift).   I literally have bitten off all my nails and I never do that.   Man will this bad luck ever come to an end.   My pup is old 13 and is my first baby.   I am so scared something is going to happen to him tonight.   Thanks for listening.   I am just having a time of it right now.  The only good thing is I am to nervous to eat.



That's a lot to deal with. You _will_ know when it's time for him. It's also hard when you have young children. 



lecach said:


> I have a confession. I cheated on my Wii Fit this morning
> 
> I have been doing a 30 minute workout every day since Dec. 26 except the two days I was sick. This morning my tummy felt a little funny and when the routine popped up with running I sat on the couch and just shook the controller. And the darn thing didnt even know the difference. I shouldnt feel so guilty since I am really doing so much better than ever before. But I thought I should confess anyway.



HA! I have the opposite problem right now. I got out my scrabble electronic game I got for myself for christmas (Fred Meyer had a buy one get one free deal day after Thanksgiving and my Mom asked for a new scrabble board game--so as my free item I got the electronic for me) and it cheats like crazy. It loves to make double words but the words it's making aren't words--even in the scrabble dictionary. It also mispells words and gets away with it-- there's no way to challenge it! I was thinking maybe it was the batteries or something so I got online and poked around a little and found other reviews where people said it was a big cheater lol. It's still fun--but it's a bummer to lose every time....



> LuvBaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to take some time and read through the pages I've missed to get some inspiration.  I still have a few pages to go, but its time to post a few things and get to bed.
> 
> 
> there's no one food for me, it keeps changing.
> sometimes its my raw sweet peppers, sometimes its turkey pepperoni, sometimes its baked chips (not really healthy, but much better than regular)
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I guess mine right now would be the blue chips at Trader Joes-low in calories, really good. They are my favorite healthy snack when I get home after working late with guacamole, salsa, or hummus.
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chest pains are SCARY.  Glad they have stopped.  I'm sure  that must be a HUGE motivator to help you get the weight off.
> 
> Wish I had read your post BEFORE I let them sell me a $30 bag of food...  Oh well.  Yup... they did recommend the wet food so they sold me two cans of their urinary formula stuff.  I will say, kitty loved it.  Wet food is such a treat.
> 
> THe poor thing though.... the specimen I brought to the vet was more red than anything.  But she started her antibiotics last night and the  pee spots I saw this morning were almost normal urine color.... so the antibiotic has started working already.  Maybe by tonight she will be able to stop the constant "squat and dribble" and I can let her out of the bathroom, where she has been confined for almost 48 hours.
> 
> DH just renewed our Costco membership, so I'll have to check out their food next time we go.
> 
> Do you ever eat vegetables for breakfast?  They can help fill you up. I frequently have steamed broccoli, cauliflower, carrot mix with my breakfast.  And I always put veggies with my egg whites.... today was 3 egg whites, leftover broccoli, sauteed spinach topped with salsa.
> 
> Or you could save a portion of your breakfast calories to eat about 10 am.... maybe a cheese stick or a glass of milk and a piece of fruit.
> 
> Just chuckling at the visual of you "cheating" on your Wii.
> 
> 
> Did you file an incident report at work?  You should if you haven't already.  I would DEFINITELY say that the pain is from the restraint.  I've had some experience with restraining students at school and it is TOUGH.  An aggravated, angry child is STRONG!  Take care of yourself.
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!  Sorry to be hopping on a bit late again.  I am home today though, so that is good.  I had a nice healthy filling breakfast after my 75 minute exercise session at the Y early this morning, so my Thursday is off to a good start!
> 
> Well... since this is my last day coaching, I wish I could come up with a BRILLIANT QOTD... but I'm afraid not.  Here is today's FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??
> 
> DS and I are contemplating a mini-Disney trip for our Mother/Son weekend this year.  But if we have just TWO park days, we are not sure where we want to spend them.  One full day at the MK is kind of a given.  But he wants to hit TOT, RNR, the new TSM ride... which are all at Hollywood Studios, which is NOT my favorite park.  And I don't want to miss Soarin.  But if we did a split day of HS/Epcot and then a MK day, we would totally miss AK.  Guess we will have to do some more thinking about this.
> 
> DD is upset that we would go to WDW without her... and admittedly, I would be a bit sad to be there without the whole family.... but DD just returned from a 4 day school trip to WDW, so it's not like she is totally missing out. And DH doesn't care too much about WDW.
> 
> Well.... laundry is calling me!  TTYL...................P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you should do the foods they give you at first but some vets will recommend they'll stay on those for life when it's not necessary. It's just about making money-- plus vets aren't extremely schooled on petfood and nutrition....The Costco food is great-- only comes in the big bag however. If you just have one cat I'd recommend you just try giving her canned food completely, especially if she likes it. (my kitty who had the uti refuses to eat canned)
> Felidae is a really good brand and Evo , if you can get it. I also slipped him a cranberry pill for the first few months once or twice, but he takes pills extremely well and I'm pretty good at giving them.
> 
> I love putting lots of veggies in my eggs-- I can't give up the yolks though, although I'm sure all of my cats would enjoy receiving them lol. I have started to clean all my mushrooms on first use and slice them, putting them aside in tupperware for future use-- it's so much nicer this way. Also peppers, tomatoes, sundried tomatoes, guacamole--all good. Does fill ya. I second oatmeal also--very filling.
> A note-- I think Eyore should file an accident report too...
> 
> Well- I don't go to Disneyworld, but if I were magically transported to Disneyland right now-I'd love to poke around and see all the construction stuff going on at CA. I'd love to get some kind of treat to eat and just sit and watch the ferris wheel change colors with the new LED lights at night. I'd go check on the whitewater snacks kitty intermittently until I saw her and gave her a snack. I'd ride screamin' 5 times and Toy Story 10 ;-) This is theoretically if I were alone right? I'd go see Aladdin. Of course, get lots of fast passes and do all the rides.
Click to expand...


----------



## my3princes

Our kitty used to get UTIs.  He started when he was about 2 years old.  We started with the prescription stuff then switched to Friskies Special diet.  He preferred the canned food, but would snack on the dry food.  We could get it at our local grocery store and it kept him under control very very well.  Only a couple of breakthrough infections through his life and he lived to be 16.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my doggie.  He is doing a little better today.   I didnt get much sleep last night so I didnt do my C25K today maybe tomorrow when I have some rest.  

QOTD:  If I had one day in Disney I would most likely have my room booked at GF it is so pretty there.    I would wander over to Epcot and do Soaring and Nemo with my kiddo then let him make a mask as we walked around the world showcase.   I would head back to GF for dinner at Narcoosees (love their lobster) then go to MNSSHP at MK in the evening for some trick or treating, the fabulous parade and Hallowishes.   That would be my perfect day.   Then to bed with a view of the castle from Conch Key.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

maiziezoe said:


> Liz ~ I am also 41 with high blood pressure. It also runs in my family. I thought if I lost 20 pounds my number would go down. I took my b/p on Sunday and it is still scary high. I'll just have to keep losing to bring it down, right?




I even got down to a normal weight range and my doc still wouldnt take me off of it.  I was completely fit walking 5 miles a day wearing a size 6 and on WW maintenece.    So I dont know if it matters what my weight is.   The only time I was off of it was when I was pregnant because my b/p naturally dropped.    So ho hum.   That is funny you are also 41 alot of podcast peeps are all that age we were all born the same year.   It is really werid.


----------



## lisaviolet

LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!*
> #11- 1.65% - lovedvc
> #10- 1.74% - iluvtig2
> #9- 1.85% - Kitchensinkguy
> #8- 1.88% - sahbushka
> #7- 2.00% - DisneyFam5
> #5&6- TIE 2.05% - teapot & StitchIsOurHero
> #4- 2.24% - ladytink75
> #3- 2.42% - MelanieC
> #2- 3.00% - chskover
> 
> and now
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 3.64 % - beansf
> 
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> 
> Congratulations *beansf*!!! What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



 to all the BLs.  

And a special  and a  to beansf.  Fantastic.  



lisah0711 said:


> Oh, I can so relate to your story, pjlla.  I was so happy when I figured out I wasn't the biggest person when I started law school 21 years ago -- unfortunately I weighed about 50 pounds less than I do now.    And, really why do I still remember that or care?!?
> 
> But the worst thing about being overweight for me now is that my son, who is 10, has never seen me thin.    If he sees a picture of me when I was thin, he doesn't even realize it is me (neither does my DH).  Shame on me for not taking care of myself for me or my family.
> 
> 
> !



Well Lisa.  Turn this one around - because really you feel nothing but pride on the first paragraph.  Nothing but pride.  Look at you not letting any weight stop you from accomplishing tremendous goals.  Not everyone is like that.  So stop and congratulate yourself.  Done - case closed.    Case closed.  

On the second.  So now you know what you want.  And you're making changes so there is no room for shame in that.  Not one bit.  

And thanks for your compliment.  I smiled b/c I know all of you better than you know me.    Cause I read.  I've done two other BLs and the only one I could keep up with was teams.  I have another daily WISH thread - so unfortunately I can't seem to keep up.  It took me five friggin' minutes to find this part of your post again.    You guys are too fast.  

Hi to all.


----------



## lisaviolet

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my doggie.  He is doing a little better today.
> .


----------



## NCRedding

I have had two horrendous days at work, and my diet is reflecting it.  Why can't I find another source of comfort other than food??? 

QOTD:  I just got back from WDW so my perfect day would be to stay at the GF and enjoy all the amenities of that resort, pools, spa, nice meal at Narcooses (sp).  Watch the water pageant from the dock.  See wishes from the beach, etc.  Really relax.


----------



## LuvBaloo

NCRedding said:


> I have had two horrendous days at work, and my diet is reflecting it.  Why can't I find another source of comfort other than food???
> 
> QOTD:  I just got back from WDW so my perfect day would be to stay at the GF and enjoy all the amenities of that resort, pools, spa, nice meal at Narcooses (sp).  Watch the water pageant from the dock.  See wishes from the beach, etc.  Really relax.



Sorry for your rough days.
Its tough to break habits of handling stress.
Here's my favourite things to do when work really sucks:
-bubble bath
-Go window shopping
-Do some simple step exercises with some punches thrown in for the upper arms while watching a favourite show or movie.  (it helps to pretend I'm hitting whoever is making work awful, not that I ever really would do that!)

Last year pjlla posted something along the lines of controlling the things you can control.  For the last couple weeks, I've been having that thought run through my head regularly and so have been planning and cooking food better.  I know my life gets busy, so I'm trying to plan for it better.  Yesterday I got up a few minutes early and cooked supper while making the lunches.  That way it was ready in the fridge when we got home and only had a short time to eat and get out the door to DD's soccer.  It did feel strange to be cooking supper at 6:30 in the morning, but it made the evening easier.  Sometimes I'm cooking the next days dinner at 9 at night.


----------



## donac

We had 12 people participate during COW4. Congratulations everyone who sent me numbers. You are all winners. 

with 23 out of 28 points 
NC_Tink
Ronda93


With 24 out of 28 points 
donac



With 26 out of 28 points 
HappySmyly
redwalker


with 27 out of 28 points 
bouldertcr
jenanderson


With 28 out of 28 points
cclovesdis
maiziezoe



Welcome to COW 6

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 6

Do at least 20 minutes of exercise every day
Eat 2 fruits each day (1 point for each day)
Floss your teeth once a day (I know everyone hated this but we must do it)
Do something for someone everyday no matter how small

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:


XX days of exercising for 20 minutes per day
XX days eating 2 fruit
XX days flossing
XX days doing something for someone else

This challlenge runs from Friday Feb 5, 2010 to Thursday Feb 11, 2010. On Friday Feb 12, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW. 

Don't forget to send me COW5 points tomorrow.


----------



## tea pot

jennz said:


> Absolutely!  Just go to http://www.disneyparks.com and you'll see the give-a-day to click on (I think Kermit is on it), then you can enter your zip code and see what's available...I also selected options for under 18 years.  There's a lot out there!



Thanks a bunch   
I just submitted my interest and should hear from them soon.
Wondering did you sew the blankets on your own or did you go to a quilt shop or meet?


----------



## pjlla

Good evening everyone!  Well, the NICE thing about ski night is that I get home much earlier than usual!  

The chicken soup I mentioned earlier was delicious and healthy.... you can't beat that!  Now I need to figure out what to do with the rest of it.

I really enjoyed coaching this week.  I'm just sorry I was so busy and couldn't chat more.  

Well... I am off to watch the "Surviving Survivor" special... I am a HUGE Survivor fan fromm the very beginning, so I am excited to see this........................P


----------



## ladytink75

Thursday QOTD: If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it?? 

If I could spend just one day @ WDW I would spend it park hopping so I can ride all my favorite rides numerous times before the parks close for the night


----------



## ladytink75

I just wanted to share some of my great news... if you don't know yet I am trying to run the 2011 DPHM and of course you know that you have to have a 16 min per mile pace well today I got under 16 min a mile for my pace... my actual pace was 15'46" per mile... I am so thrilled about it... I just hope that I can continue this progress...


----------



## MelanieC

pjlla said:


> I really enjoyed coaching this week.  I'm just sorry I was so busy and couldn't chat more.




Thanks pjlla for coaching this week!!  

I'll be your coach for this week!!  Looking forward to getting more involved again in the thread. 

I'll post tomorrows QOTD tonight for those who come on before I get to log in tomorrow morning (after I get to work).

Friday's QOTD -  Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now.  What is working for you, what is not working for you.  Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?

For me - I feel like I have hit a stride.  Deciding not to have seconds when I really want it (though knowing I don't need it) is finally feeling like something that is easier instead of being a battle I fight inside my head.  I'm finding that as long as my meals are larger, cutting out the snacking in between is easier.  I actually think doing larger meals is making it easier when I want to have my calories fall on the lower end of my range.  It's working for me now - and who knows I may need to change it up again when it stops working. 

What isn't working - Giving myself any freedom over the weekend.  I had a higher day on Saturday and I honestly think I didn't do that bad, but obviously it's kept my weight about 2 pounds above last Friday.  Just praying I get a big Whoosh tomorrow.  I'm due for a whoosh since I've kept my calories on the low end of my range Sun-today.  I need to dig deeper on the weekend and not feel like starting on Friday -Sunday that I've got some leeway.  It's really hampering my progress.  Also, not exercising is NOT working, lol.  I need to start doing that again.


----------



## lisah0711

A big, BIG thank you to pjlla for being our coach this week!    Sorry it was a busy week for you.    And another thank you to our coach starting tomorrow, MelanieC.    We really appreciate our coaches and it is so nice to have different perspectives on this healthy living thing.  



my3princes said:


> I'm not feeling great today.  I'm trying to decide what's going on.  UTI?  Maybe small kidney stone?  Virus?  I can' nail it down yet, but I just feel yucky.



 Hope that you are feeling better soon!



maiziezoe said:


> Liz ~ I am also 41 with high blood pressure. It also runs in my family. I thought if I lost 20 pounds my number would go down. I took my b/p on Sunday and it is still scary high. I'll just have to keep losing to bring it down, right?



I've had high blood pressure since I was 18 -- didn't matter what I did, how much I weighed, it is a genetic thing.  I resisted medication for a long time but my doctor said "You have the disease.  You need to decide if you are going to treat it."    Do you take your b/p at different times of the day and on different days?  That may give you a better idea how it is doing.  I've been on betablockers for years -- even while pregnant -- and my blood pressure is normal now but only when I take my medication.  It's a process to figure out what will work for you.  Luckily a lot of the meds are on the $4 a month WalMart prescription list.



pjlla said:


> If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??



Oooh!  I love this question.  If I was at WDW for one day I would wake up in my savanna view DVC room at AKL Jambo and see what the animals were doing.  Then I would get to Epcot when it opened and ride Test Track and Mission Space (going to DL in June so I can skip Soarin' and save a bunch of time!)  I would ride Spaceship Earth a couple of times and then head over to World Showcase and stroll around doing a little shopping -- maybe pick up some wine for happy hour on the balcony.  Then I would take the boats to DHS and see Voyage of Little Mermaid because I've never seen it yet and really want to.  Then back to AKL for a little rest and dinner at my favorite restaurant, Jiko.     



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my doggie.  He is doing a little better today.   I didnt get much sleep last night so I didnt do my C25K today maybe tomorrow when I have some rest.



I'm glad that your doggie is doing better today.  I hope that you both are feeling better tomorrow!  



lisaviolet said:


> Done - case closed.    Case closed.







NCRedding said:


> I have had two horrendous days at work, and my diet is reflecting it.  Why can't I find another source of comfort other than food???



Sorry about your horrendous days at work.  Hope things get better soon.  It takes awhile to reprogram yourself to find ways other than food to deal with a bad day.  I ask myself over and over "is this really going to make you feel better?"  "Is this really what you need or are you just tired (or angry or frustrated)?"  Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't but as long as it works more than it doesn't you are heading in the right direction.

Don't forget to PM those weights to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to donac tomorrow!

Have a great evening all!


----------



## tigger813

Home from work. 2 clients and excuse me for venting but neither one tipped but both said they loved their massages. I have $1 in my wallet! Glad it's payday tomorrow.

DH is taking tomorrow off and I don't have anyone scheduled so we will probably do stuff around here and go to the new Super Target in Lowell. It's awesome!

Nothing planned yet for Saturday so hopefully we'll just stay here! 

Time to sit on the couch with DH and watch the Survivor special! We love it too!

Have a great night everyone! I'll be up doing my 2 Last Chance Workouts in the morning beginning at 5:30 AM!


----------



## Rose&Mike

ladytink75 said:


> I just wanted to share some of my great news... if you don't know yet I am trying to run the 2011 DPHM and of course you know that you have to have a 16 min per mile pace well today I got under 16 min a mile for my pace... my actual pace was 15'46" per mile... I am so thrilled about it... I just hope that I can continue this progress...






IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my doggie.  He is doing a little better today.   I didnt get much sleep last night so I didnt do my C25K today maybe tomorrow when I have some rest.
> 
> QOTD:  If I had one day in Disney I would most likely have my room booked at GF it is so pretty there.    I would wander over to Epcot and do Soaring and Nemo with my kiddo then let him make a mask as we walked around the world showcase.   I would head back to GF for dinner at Narcoosees (love their lobster) then go to MNSSHP at MK in the evening for some trick or treating, the fabulous parade and Hallowishes.   That would be my perfect day.   Then to bed with a view of the castle from Conch Key.



Glad your doggie is doing better. Didn't someone have a sick kitty too? I hope the kitty is doing better too. 

I survived the group strength class--my first class in about 16 years. The instructor was great, really positive and helpful. The class was small (about 8 people) and there were a couple of beginners. My knee is a little sore from the squats, but I talked to her about it after class and she said I was doing them ok, but to maybe not go down as far until the muscles in my leg get stronger. Hopefully that will work. It's nice to know I can still go to the class even if I can't do the full range of motion. I am really proud of myself. I was really nervous. I still probably won't sign up for Zumba anytime soon, but at least now I have an alternative to the elliptical and the treadmill.


----------



## my3princes

tea pot said:


> Thanks a bunch
> I just submitted my interest and should hear from them soon.
> Wondering did you sew the blankets on your own or did you go to a quilt shop or meet?



We sewed our own at home.  Of course with 7 of us it could have been a sewing bee



ladytink75 said:


> I just wanted to share some of my great news... if you don't know yet I am trying to run the 2011 DPHM and of course you know that you have to have a 16 min per mile pace well today I got under 16 min a mile for my pace... my actual pace was 15'46" per mile... I am so thrilled about it... I just hope that I can continue this progress...



Wow,  very very impressive.  I'm sure you'll continue getting faster


----------



## 3_disprincesses

WOW...I hate reading all the problems everyone has had recently...With all the illness, sick pets, etc  I hope everyone feels better soon!

I turned in my notice at work last week to accept a position at another company beginning 2/8.  Being in management, I was sent home to enjoy my last 2 weeks off from work with pay.  That's great...right?!  Well, earlier this week, issues were brought up that I thought were going to cost me my new job!  as if that wasn't enough to worry about, DBF - we're to be married in April - and I had a disagreement that I feared would change EVERYTHING!  I spent Tuesday and Wednesday crying and eating...now, I'm suffering from PMS!  All is ok now...I still start my new job Monday and DBF and I are spending this weekend (except for during the Super Bowl - GEAUX SAINTS!) getting ready to move his stuff to my house.  BUT...the results of the stress eating (and the PMS) will definately show in tomorrows weigh-in.  But I will get up and get on that scale and hopefully remember the consequences the next time I have such a terrible time.  

Thank you all for faithfully reporting on your successes!  So many ideas to help keep on track.  And for those posting your struggles, it helps to know I'm not alone and makes me strive to be like each of you that keep on keepin' on even during the difficult times.

♥ Theresa


----------



## princessbride6205

ladytink75 said:


> I just wanted to share some of my great news... if you don't know yet I am trying to run the 2011 DPHM and of course you know that you have to have a 16 min per mile pace well today I got under 16 min a mile for my pace... my actual pace was 15'46" per mile... I am so thrilled about it... I just hope that I can continue this progress...


That's awesome! Congrats on getting a little closer to your goal!



Rose&Mike said:


> I survived the group strength class--my first class in about 16 years. The instructor was great, really positive and helpful. The class was small (about 8 people) and there were a couple of beginners. My knee is a little sore from the squats, but I talked to her about it after class and she said I was doing them ok, but to maybe not go down as far until the muscles in my leg get stronger. Hopefully that will work. It's nice to know I can still go to the class even if I can't do the full range of motion. I am really proud of myself. I was really nervous. I still probably won't sign up for Zumba anytime soon, but at least now I have an alternative to the elliptical and the treadmill.


Congratulations! I'm proud of you.  It's great that you went to the class and completed it. Go you!

*Thursday QOTD: If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it?? *
Definitely a commando day of visiting my favorite attractions. Dinner at California Grill and finishing the day with fireworks - hard to decide between Wishes and Illuminations! 
We just got back from our trip 6 days ago and I am going thru so much magic withdrawl!


----------



## my3princes

This weigh in was not good for me.  I'm up 2.8 lbs and most of that is since yesterday.  There are several factors in that.

1)  I haven't been feeling well so I drank much more diet soda (sodium)
2)  I'm in the throws of PMS (maybe that is why I feel so horrible)
3)  Whole wheat pasta is not my friend.  Everytime I make a pasta dish I eat way more that I should.  It is just so yummy and it isn't as filling as what I usually eat.


I'm sure this is a very short term gain, but I'm owning it and learning from it.  The good news is that I should have a huge loss next week


----------



## tigger813

Heading down at 7:30 for my Last Chance Workout! I weighed myself when I got up and am at a new low so looking forward to it being even lower after my workout! Wish I could've gotten up at 5:30 to workout but with working last night I was wiped! I was awake but went back to sleep until 6 and then again until 6:17.

Have to catch up on my EA Sports Active workouts so I will have to do extra on Saturday but, knock on wood, we have no plans so I should have time.  I will also be baking for a brunch at church on Sunday tomorrow and we will be going to a Super Bowl party on Sunday afternoon. Gotta try not to overdo it this weekend and undo my success this week!

Sorry for the rambling! Gotta get going with DD1s lunch!

I'll be back later with my results!


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick hello, and wanted to wish everyone good luck with their weighins today.  I am down 1.4 of last weeks gain, which is great.  I hope to catch up on the the thread tonight or tomorrow morning, but did skim through last night before I left work.

Pamela, shannon, and Lisa, Thank you so much for the support, and the suggetions.  I know I shouldn't buy some of the junk I buy, but that has always been one of my downfalls with the weight loss, but I'm going to get michael more in volved in the shopping, and I bet he'll love to help me.  I also like the idea of teaching him the size of servings, and only healthy snacks while watching tv, and I need to get moving more with him on the weekends.  It is so much more important now for me to set a good example for him, and I know emotionally I haven't been there for him as much as I should this past year.  I don't want him to fall into the emotional eating trap that I have.  

Have a great day.


----------



## happysmyly

Congrats to all of us that are still here!  Congrats to all those, like me, who had a loss on this morning's weigh in.  And for everyone here--keep up the good hard work 

Quite excited by my number this morning--down another 2.5 lbs this week--which puts me into the new 20 lb clippie--but since I will be on vacation for the next 10 days--I think I will wait til I get back and am at this weight again before I add the new clippie to my sig   Not being negative--just planning ahead as I will be in a car for 4 days of it, with my mom (who is the queen of junk food while traveling) for 8 days of it, and in Disneyland for 3 days of it.
I will do my best to make wise choices and put as many miles onto my pedometer as I can each day.  My niece has told me that she will do WATP with me each morning  So hopefully that will help with 'damage control'... but whatever happens weight wise--I am going to enjoy this trip, and know that I'll be OP as much as I can 

Have a great week, all!!!  I won't even try to keep up with this--as I'll be on dial-up, if on internet at all   Have a magically Disney day!
 Liz


----------



## tigger813

Can you tell I'm excited???!!!!!

I have reached my lowest weight once again! I am at 157.2 this morning 1.6 less than the end of the last challenge!!!! 42.8 pounds total since last Christmas!

That's 2.8 for the week. Could've been a little more if I didn't sleep in this morning and get in 2 workouts but I'm thrilled anyways!

Just did the 2 mile WATP! I just need to keep that metabolism rolling to help me out with this weekend's eating opportunities that are too large to go into!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813  Too exciting!

happysmly Have fun at Disneyland!


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Ugh! I am having such an emotional day today.Thankfully I have kept myself out of the kitchen and on the stepper.
> 
> Today my sweet little baby girl turns three. I love her so much and I wish I could stop her from aging. We're skipping our usual sushi dinner and taking her to see Disney on Ice instead. She has no idea. She is going to be so excited.
> 
> My aunt is having surgery today to see what stage her breast cancer is in. She is being prepped right now. I am nervous for my aunt and sad for myself because my baby is no longer a baby.
> 
> *If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??
> *
> 
> Well, in the past I would have said "eating my way through the Worlds at Epcot".
> 
> I think I would spend my day at MK... walking, riding rides, people watching and seeing the MK through the eyes of my kids.
> 
> Off to change my sig... Princess Piper is no longer 2.



How is your aunt doing?    I felt so sad when dd started 1st grade, and then 3rd grade too.  But you'll always be her mommy!!  

Okay I forgot to quote everyone...but I know huge group hugs are needed!!  Sick pets are so sad, those sweet little furbabie are such a big part of our family and depend on us so much and just give love...   loss of a parent is tough, good or bad, it changes who we are...  to everyone with illnesses and stressful jobs!!  somethings are so hard to control 

teapot - there are patterns on http://www.projectlinus.org  We are doing the no-sew fleece.  It's all falling together - just got an email from JoAnn with 40% off fleece.    We will definitely upgrade our tickets so this will be a big help!


----------



## redwalker

lisaviolet said:


> to all the BLs.
> 
> And a special  and a  to beansf.  Fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Lisa.  Turn this one around - because really you feel nothing but pride on the first paragraph.  Nothing but pride.  Look at you not letting any weight stop you from accomplishing tremendous goals.  Not everyone is like that.  So stop and congratulate yourself.  Done - case closed.    Case closed.
> 
> On the second.  So now you know what you want.  And you're making changes so there is no room for shame in that.  Not one bit.
> 
> And thanks for your compliment.  I smiled b/c I know all of you better than you know me.    Cause I read.  I've done two other BLs and the only one I could keep up with was teams.  I have another daily WISH thread - so unfortunately I can't seem to keep up.  It took me five friggin' minutes to find this part of your post again.    You guys are too fast.
> 
> Hi to all.



Very well said...I think everyone on this thread is making a commitment to better themselves, their lives and showing good examples to those around us.  It doesn't matter if you have over 100lbs to loose or 10lbs. The fact is that we are all making the effort...you wouldn't be here if you weren't making the effort!  You recognize that a change must happen, and are working toward that change. We all must look to the future, the future of ourselves.  Let go of any shame or bad feelings of ourselves.   Focus on what is going to come next, how we are going to better ourselves. We are doing this for ourselves-first and foremost.  Then for our families and friends..so that we can enjoy life with them as long as we can.  You all have no idea how many lives we touch, and becoming a healthy active person is not just good for ourselves, but for everyone around us.


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Home from work. 2 clients and excuse me for venting but neither one tipped but both said they loved their massages. I have $1 in my wallet! Glad it's payday tomorrow.
> 
> DH is taking tomorrow off and I don't have anyone scheduled so we will probably do stuff around here and go to the new Super Target in Lowell. It's awesome!
> 
> Nothing planned yet for Saturday so hopefully we'll just stay here!
> 
> Time to sit on the couch with DH and watch the Survivor special! We love it too!
> 
> Have a great night everyone! I'll be up doing my 2 Last Chance Workouts in the morning beginning at 5:30 AM!



I enjoyed the Survivor special, but I was wishing it was longer.  I'm excited for the new show to start next week!!

Super Target in Lowell??? Maybe I will have to head down this weekend and check it out!  I could make a stop at the Costco in Nashua on the way... although that all sounds like a recipe for spending too much money!!  We have a few good Targets around here, but none are SUPER or Greatland Targets.  

Well.... my PMS snacking and the arrival of Aunt Flo definitely effected the scale this morning.... I was up almost 3 pounds!  I really didn't expected it.... I'm not feeling bloated and I worked out really well this week.  I will just pray that it is related to PMS and such (and I really reduced my water this week because of the stress incontinence issues, so maybe some fluid retention??).  

I am DETERMINED that I will hit my goal by Easter at the latest.  So I am vowing here to RENEW my committment to all of the habits that got me this far..... JOURNAL every bite, EXERCISE 45+ minutes per days 6 days per week, STAY WITHIN my 20 points EVERY DAY, REDUCE my carbs, INCREASE my MUFAs and VEGGIES, 2 liters of water every day (may have to reduce this), WEIGH/MEASURE my portions.  

Gotta go have morning meeting with my students!..............P


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks MelanieC for being our coach this week!    Hope the big WHOOSH comes today.    It will, sooner or later.



MelanieC said:


> Friday's QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now.  What is working for you, what is not working for you.  Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?



I have to say that I am happy with the ways things have progressed this challenge.  I set myself a goal of losing 2 lbs a week and I've done that every week -- so far (on average).  I'm down 2 this week for a total of 12 for the challenge so far.   I'm in a good groove eating wise and don't really have any problem saying no to things I shouldn't eat -- but I will have to be careful on Superbowl Sunday -- king of the junkfood day.  

Not exercising except for the COW is going to come and haunt me sooner or later so I am working on that.  DH and DS have agreed to start the C25K program with me next week and we signed up for a local race called the Spring Dash at the end of April -- you can walk or run so we should be fine.

I had an interesting NSV this week -- I had to temporarily retire my wedding ring because it is too big.  I don't wear my wedding ring all the time so I'm okay with it.  DH is getting me an anniversary ring and I will have my other ring resized later this summer -- when I go below 200.  



3_disprincesses said:


> Thank you all for faithfully reporting on your successes!  So many ideas to help keep on track.  And for those posting your struggles, it helps to know I'm not alone and makes me strive to be like each of you that keep on keepin' on even during the difficult times.



 Theresa.  Sorry for the tough times.  New jobs, weddings, etc. all add up to really stressful times -- even though they are good things.  Good job getting right back on track and having a plan for the next time things get wild, because, of course, they will.  



my3princes said:


> I'm sure this is a very short term gain, but I'm owning it and learning from it.  The good news is that I should have a huge loss next week



I believe it was wise-woman pjlla who said that pounds that come on quickly go away quickly -- hope that is the case for you!  



mikamah said:


> Have a great day.



Nice loss!  You have a great day, too, Kathy!  



happysmyly said:


> Congrats to all of us that are still here!  Congrats to all those, like me, who had a loss on this morning's weigh in.  And for everyone here--keep up the good hard work



Enjoy your DL trip, Liz!    I've heard they are testing World of Color at night and it is fantastic!  Maybe you will get to see the testing.  



tigger813 said:


> Can you tell I'm excited???!!!!!
> 
> I have reached my lowest weight once again! I am at 157.2 this morning 1.6 less than the end of the last challenge!!!! 42.8 pounds total since last Christmas!



  Congratulations!

Congratulations to all of you who are sticking with it, no matter what the scale shows today.  MelanieC's question today is perfect so we can all reflect on what is working or not working.  We're all here to help you but ultimately you are the one who has to do the work.  You can do it!

Have a great day and don't forget those COW and weigh-in PMs!


----------



## ohMom

hmmmmmm.......no loss this week..........not active on BL thread..........

think there is a connection?   ugh!


----------



## lecach

My weigh-ins follow a usual pattern = up one week, down the next. I've been really good all week. And I was so proud of myself last night for eating at Red Robin and instead of a burger and fries I had the chicken ensenada. But then my weigh-in was up .2. Which isnt huge but I would sure prefer a loss. If you average my total loss since I started my diet and exercise it works out to 1 pound a week which isnt terrible I guess. 

TMI for a moment.....I eat a ton of vegetables and not that much meat but I still have a slow digestive system if you know what I mean. I think that's a large part of my problem with weight loss since it takes me so long to eliminate everything I eat. It's not uncommon for me to go 3 days without "going". Any suggestions?


----------



## redwalker

Finally...again..I have reached the next level.  129.4! Ug...I seem to go up, then it takes WEEKS to get back down.  Why? I get stressed, some kind of road block gets in my way, and I over eat or have more than my 2 drink min. and blow it!  sooooooooo, now here I am again...129, haven't been here since last year really.  9.4lbs to my goal..and my back and legs are feeling so much better.  I haven't had any shooting pains in my discs area or my sciatic isn't acting up.  I know it is the loss of pounds, it is tightly intertwined.  I know that staying under 130 is key to not having pain.  I have seen it before, I know it to be true...I am tired of loosing the same pounds over and over again.   I am excited to share this with all of you! I plan to get on the treadmill after my kindergartner goes to school, and kill 5miles on it, then do the weight loss Yoga DVD with Bob...awesome for my abs.  I have 11 days to go then I am at WDW! 

I hope everyone today is having success! Big or small, every ounce counts.  If not..."keep moving forward". Don't let any set back create a larger one.  
Healthy Happy Days ahead to all!


----------



## LegoMom3

*Friday's QOTD* - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?


What's working for me is regular exercise -- on a good day I'm doing 1/2-hour in the morning on my little trampoline, then jogging 2 miles later in the day.  I try to do the trampoline 5 or 6 days per week, but the jogging only about 4 days.

Coupled with that is watching what I eat.  I try to make healthy choices overall, but I follow Paul McKenna's program which is very simply listening to your body!  It's SO easy to snack mindlessly, while reading or watching tv or the like.  But if you stop and think about it, are you really feeling hunger during that time?  Most of the time the answer is no!  When I eat only when I actually feel hungry, and stop when I feel comfortably full (NOT stuffed!), it works great for me.  It's a lifestyle change, not a "diet," so it's something I can stick with for the long haul.


.


----------



## jennz

lisah0711 said:


> Not exercising except for the COW is going to come and haunt me sooner or later so I am working on that.  DH and DS have agreed to start the C25K program with me next week and we signed up for a local race called the Spring Dash at the end of April -- you can walk or run so we should be fine.
> 
> I had an interesting NSV this week -- I had to temporarily retire my wedding ring because it is too big.  I don't wear my wedding ring all the time so I'm okay with it.  DH is getting me an anniversary ring and I will have my other ring resized later this summer -- when I go below 200.



  Hooray!  the c25k with your family - that's great!!  and congrats on your ring!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> About the fat suit comment.... You put what I used to feel into words PERFECTLY!!  I WAS NOT a fat person on the inside... just on the outside.  Inside I was strong and slim and sexy and smart and active.... but no one could see it throug the fat suit I was wearing.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the stiff joints.  It does seem like it could be Fifth's disease.  It was going around our elementary school about this time last year.  DD had it when she was 3, but as far as I  know, no one else in the family has had it.  DD had it pretty mildly... in fact, if I didn't know what to look for, I probably wouldn't have even noticed it.  Just be careful to avoid any pregnant ladies right now.  THey shouldn't be exposed to Fifth's.



DD and DS8 had Fifth's so I'm going to assume it was. I finally got DS13 in today to see the Dr so I'm going to ask him about my joints while we are there.

Yes, fat suit! I was watching a movie on Lifetime the other day with Poppy Montgomery about 3 friends who make a Cinderella Pact to get into shape. One of the girls "put on a fat suit" to protect her from sexual harassment from a co worker. When she said that it just clicked, this isn't me, this is something I'm wearing that I need to shed. 



If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??

If it were just me I'd park my butt on Main Street and people watch. If it's me and DH we would be in Epcot all day just walking around. With the kids, we would be running around like crazy hitting all their number one rides!  





jbm02 said:


> Is "ditto" an appropriate response???  Every time I thought of writing an answer to this question, it was already there (and phrased better too!).  The "lack of confidence" one is a big one for me - both my SILs are very tall and very slim.  I AM always the biggest one there.  Even if I losethe amount of weight I want to get to my goal, I am not sure that will change.  So I am working on changing my attitude about it.
> The "fat suit" comment made me grin - OMG, wouldn't that be incredible to just step out of our skin and others could see the "real" person underneath?  That's what this challenge is to me - a chance for me to put that fat suit behind (with or without weight loss) and walk forward with confidence in myself and how I look.
> 
> And Buffy, I'm with you on the clothes for short people.  And when I wear a "petite" outfit it seems as if I need to go up a size...


Yep, petite clothes do not fit. Especially if you have girls. Shirts never fit right, ever. 
Ditto can is a good response. there are times when someone will post something and I'm like "exactly!!" 
See my above quote as the where I got the Fat suit from. 


Friday's QOTD -  Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now.  What is working for you, what is not working for you.  Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?

I'm not on track. I can't find my groove. Maybe because we've hit illness road blocks or something. Maybe I'm just lazy, who knows. 

What is working is being here. I hit the grocery store yesterday and as I walked up and down the aisles I was thinking to myself: 
"What would the girls on the DIS say about you buying that" 
"you know the girls would be proud if you bought A instead of B." 
"If you buy crap, you will eat crap"
I am pleased to say I walked out with no junk food. I bought yogurt, oatmeal, and fruit. I stuck to the perimeter of the building.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Oh and I'm not weighing in today. With all the pain I was in working out didn't happen. 
Took DS13 to the High School last night for the curriculum fair and I was hurting pretty bad when we left.


----------



## redwalker

lecach said:


> My weigh-ins follow a usual pattern = up one week, down the next. I've been really good all week. And I was so proud of myself last night for eating at Red Robin and instead of a burger and fries I had the chicken ensenada. But then my weigh-in was up .2. Which isnt huge but I would sure prefer a loss. If you average my total loss since I started my diet and exercise it works out to 1 pound a week which isnt terrible I guess.
> 
> TMI for a moment.....I eat a ton of vegetables and not that much meat but I still have a slow digestive system if you know what I mean. I think that's a large part of my problem with weight loss since it takes me so long to eliminate everything I eat. It's not uncommon for me to go 3 days without "going". Any suggestions?



How much water are you drinking?  do you eat breakfast? It could be that your metabolism needs you to eat breakfast, a small snack ie:a clementine or baby carrots, lunch, another small snack and dinner...it might be that you need to keep the metabolism humming by feeding your body fuel that it can burn, and not go into survival mode...preventing any weight loss.  Don't give up your body will get on track.


----------



## redwalker

jennz said:


> Hooray!  the c25k with your family - that's great!!  and congrats on your ring!



Yes! Congrats on your ring!!!!
I just got my wedding ring and my engagement ring re sized back down to a 6 this past weekend.  I had it enlarged 6 years ago. I finally accept and realize I am not going to need it as big as I had it, and if I didn't do something I would loose it off my hand.  We can't afford to replace either one, so I made it smaller! It feels good!


----------



## PaulaSue

Ugg, got to stop eating junk.  Still the wieght as start...


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> What is working is being here. I hit the grocery store yesterday and as I walked up and down the aisles I was thinking to myself:
> "What would the girls on the DIS say about you buying that"
> "you know the girls would be proud if you bought A instead of B."
> "If you buy crap, you will eat crap"
> I am pleased to say I walked out with no junk food. I bought yogurt, oatmeal, and fruit. I stuck to the perimeter of the building.



and we ARE proud of you!!!


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Friday's QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?

I feel like I am finally getting back on track! I have had nothing but drama, chaos and stress at my job right now and I am really trying to deal with it without snacking. I purchased some new workout dvd's this week and got them in the mail yesterday. They are the new Leslie Sansone Walk at Home, Eat, Move Lose. I am excited to try it!!!!!!!

I am so happy it is Friday!!! I need a weekend so bad!!!!!

I hope everyone has a Fantastic Friday!!!!
Molly


----------



## lecach

redwalker said:


> How much water are you drinking?  do you eat breakfast? It could be that your metabolism needs you to eat breakfast, a small snack ie:a clementine or baby carrots, lunch, another small snack and dinner...it might be that you need to keep the metabolism humming by feeding your body fuel that it can burn, and not go into survival mode...preventing any weight loss.  Don't give up your body will get on track.




I drink a TON of water -at least 100 ounces a day usually. And for breakfast I usually eat yogurt during the week, healthy cereal on the weekend. Occasionally during the week I will eat a Special K bar if I am in a hurry or forgot to buy yogurt.


----------



## pjlla

lecach said:


> TMI for a moment.....I eat a ton of vegetables and not that much meat but I still have a slow digestive system if you know what I mean. I think that's a large part of my problem with weight loss since it takes me so long to eliminate everything I eat. It's not uncommon for me to go 3 days without "going". Any suggestions?



One word...... BENEFIBER.  I also was experiencing a similar problem when I started WW a few years ago (and it still crops up occasionally).  Even though I was eating plenty of veggies and whole grains, things just weren't "moving" along..... probably due in part to a very low fat diet.  But Benefiber twice a day really helps.... I have it nearly every morning in my coffee and often later in the day (mid-afternoon or evening snack time).  You may have to take Beano to avoid being offensive to others though.  My family HATES it when I forget my Beano!!

You might want to be conscious of your fat intake also.  I notice things moving quicker when I have a higher fat meal (like pizza).  HTH.

Gotta go teach Math (ick).................P


----------



## kimara

i'm SO happy.  for the first time in years I AM IN ONE-DERLAND!!  i know some of you have never been this big and i am happy for you, but i am SO thrilled i can't explain it!  that has been my invisible wall, and i just walked through it.   i have to keep walking and keep going or i will put myself back on the other side of the wall.  

Friday's QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?

What is working for me?  This time I pulled out all of the stops and used every piece of information I have.  I am going to my doctor so he can yell at me or give me high fives.  I am tracking every piece of food.  I started with a gradual program and have been building rather than expecting myself to be perfect in everything from day one.  I started with counting calories and aiming for the goals set by my doc.  I then added exercise 3 days a week for 1/2 hour.  Then increased by 6 days a week for 1/2 hour.  Then I increased by 3 of the days I exercise for 50 min while the other 3 at 1/2 hour.  Then up to 6 days for 50 min each day.  By following a plan of steadily increasing the challenges to my body, I have helped to avoid the nasty plateau that has derailed me for the past years.

I don't have big loses, but i'm safely, steadily rebuilding my body in hopes of fixing some damage done by having my 4 wonderful children.  i'm just super-de-duper happy.  i couldn't have done it without your daily encouragement and suggestions.  i thank you all.


----------



## redwalker

Friday's QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?


I do feel on track, today..and usually. When I am off track, I know it is due to stress, or letting myself indulge to much..knowing full well I will pay for it on the scale.  The screw-ups usually happen on the weekends.  So, to get back on track I start again Monday, fresh, and look to Friday and how much better I will be by then. I don't let the set back be permanent.  I think a lot of people let a mistake done today stick with them for years, I use to believe that..well, I ate the whole 5lb bag of peanut m&ms, might as well have more of whatever.  That is something I stopped doing...choosing to break that cycle. Yes, I screwed up, how am I going to change it. What am I going to do to be better.  This leads to my routine over the past 4 years.

What works for me:

Recognize everyday is a choice to live healthy.  This is what I choose to do.

Drinking 90ozs of water everyday..even weekends

Walking 3-5 miles every other day 5 days a week, giving myself a break from official workouts, but if we, as a family, do something active such as geo-caching or kayaking..then a bonus for me!

Forgiving myself when I screw up

Having a good friend to bounce weigh-loss accomplishments and failures with

Having people who support me

Lifting free weights every other day for my arms.  I am finally comfortable in tank tops 

Knowing that every time I make a healthy choice I am giving myself more time to live and enjoy life!

Seeing that all my hard work is paying off, in small and large ways.  Seeing that my kids are respecting their own bodies and learning to make good choices. Seeing friends and family recognize the hard work that I do, with the permanent injury I do have, and work through it.  Giving them hope that they too can change.  If I am as screwed up as I am, and am having success, then they can too.

When I go out, I try to make reasonable choices, restaurant wise and drinking wise. I am still enjoying, but not over indulging.

Being on this blog, sharing my information and receiving encouragement.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## princessbride6205

pjlla said:


> One word...... BENEFIBER.  I also was experiencing a similar problem when I started WW a few years ago (and it still crops up occasionally).  Even though I was eating plenty of veggies and whole grains, things just weren't "moving" along..... probably due in part to a very low fat diet.  But Benefiber twice a day really helps.... I have it nearly every morning in my coffee and often later in the day (mid-afternoon or evening snack time).  You may have to take Beano to avoid being offensive to others though.  My family HATES it when I forget my Beano!!
> 
> You might want to be conscious of your fat intake also.  I notice things moving quicker when I have a higher fat meal (like pizza).  HTH.
> 
> Gotta go teach Math (ick).................P


Benefiber is helpful, as is making sure you're getting enough healthy fat. Also important is understanding the difference between the two types of fibers. Insoluble fiber is key to "moving things along." A lot of the food products with fiber added are actually soluble fiber - which does help, just in a different way. I have the same problem and do not have it mastered, so take my advice with a grain of salt.  
Food Sources of Insoluble Fiber:
Vegetables such as green beans and dark green leafy vegetables
Fruit skins and root vegetable skins
Whole-wheat products
Wheat oat
Corn bran
Seeds & Nuts


----------



## heatherlynn444

what is working for me: running, eating more at breakfast, protein powder for energy!
what isn't working: eating out, being stuck inside on the weekends when I get bored and start to snack..


----------



## lmhall2000

I'm down 1.8 pounds this week!! 

I'm happy with this, last Saturday I twisted my ankle and it was swollen like an orange..couldn't walk or do my treadmill, spent all weekend with frozen lima beans on it...by Tuesday I was able to get on the treadmill and do 4 miles that day, took Wednesday and Thursday off...so it's the longest I've gone without doing my regular 26+ miles a week, afraid I would not have lost....so back to my walking, ankle is still tender but not swollen, I think as the weight comes off, my joints/tendons will be much happier!

so shooting for a big loss for next week...I am hoping to get 15 pounds off a month...

I'm giving up sugar for lent, had 2 doughnuts this week b/c with me on ankle rest it was eat what was available...I did pass up 3 opportunities for waffle fries this week, so that was HUGE in changing my eating dynamics!!

Keep up the motivation everyone, it's just the first 1/4 of our challenge...let's make it to the midpoint with great steam!!!

Tara


----------



## jennz

lmhall2000 said:


> I'm down 1.8 pounds this week!!
> 
> I'm happy with this, last Saturday I twisted my ankle and it was swollen like an orange..couldn't walk or do my treadmill, spent all weekend with frozen lima beans on it...by Tuesday I was able to get on the treadmill and do 4 miles that day, took Wednesday and Thursday off...so it's the longest I've gone without doing my regular 26+ miles a week, afraid I would not have lost....so back to my walking, ankle is still tender but not swollen, I think as the weight comes off, my joints/tendons will be much happier!
> 
> so shooting for a big loss for next week...I am hoping to get 15 pounds off a month...
> 
> I'm giving up sugar for lent, had 2 doughnuts this week b/c with me on ankle rest it was eat what was available...I did pass up 3 opportunities for waffle fries this week, so that was HUGE in changing my eating dynamics!!
> 
> Keep up the motivation everyone, *it's just the first 1/4 of our challenge*...let's make it to the midpoint with great steam!!!
> 
> Tara



Ouch!  Sorry about your ankle!!!  

Thanks for writing that - gives me a new outlook..I was all sad because I only lost .2 pounds this week, but hey - we're only 25% through, that will give me close to 50 pounds gone by the end!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD - What is working for me is some sort of exercise every day.  Stopping the diet soda.   I think it was making me crave sweets more and when I stopped it things have been improved.   I am trying to do WW on my own and it is going pretty well.   Changing my frame of mind this is not a diet but a change in lifestyle.   I could go on and on so they are my biggies.  

What is not working for me is going out to eat something I only did in Disney and since I live close by it is hard.   Also snacking at night is still a bit to much.   

I managed to actually lose .5 this week even with my 2lb spike early on and the stress of my doggie.   So I am pretty happy about that.

Thanks to everyone and our coaches it has been a great 4 weeks for me.


----------



## MelanieC

lisah0711 said:


> A big, BIG thank you to pjlla for being our coach this week!    Sorry it was a busy week for you.    And another thank you to our coach starting tomorrow, MelanieC.    We really appreciate our coaches and it is so nice to have different perspectives on this healthy living thing.
> 
> Don't forget to PM those weights to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to donac tomorrow!



Thanks lisa!!  



tigger813 said:


> Home from work. 2 clients and excuse me for venting but neither one tipped but both said they loved their massages. I have $1 in my wallet! Glad it's payday tomorrow.
> 
> DH is taking tomorrow off and I don't have anyone scheduled so we will probably do stuff around here and go to the new Super Target in Lowell. It's awesome!
> 
> Nothing planned yet for Saturday so hopefully we'll just stay here!
> 
> Time to sit on the couch with DH and watch the Survivor special! We love it too!
> 
> Have a great night everyone! I'll be up doing my 2 Last Chance Workouts in the morning beginning at 5:30 AM!



Wow - neither tipped?? People are strange!  Have fun with DH today!



Rose&Mike said:


> I survived the group strength class--my first class in about 16 years. The instructor was great, really positive and helpful. The class was small (about 8 people) and there were a couple of beginners. My knee is a little sore from the squats, but I talked to her about it after class and she said I was doing them ok, but to maybe not go down as far until the muscles in my leg get stronger. Hopefully that will work. It's nice to know I can still go to the class even if I can't do the full range of motion. I am really proud of myself. I was really nervous. I still probably won't sign up for Zumba anytime soon, but at least now I have an alternative to the elliptical and the treadmill.



Glad you survived the class.  Zumba does sound fun!!



3_disprincesses said:


> I turned in my notice at work last week to accept a position at another company beginning 2/8.  Being in management, I was sent home to enjoy my last 2 weeks off from work with pay.  That's great...right?!  Well, earlier this week, issues were brought up that I thought were going to cost me my new job!  as if that wasn't enough to worry about, DBF - we're to be married in April - and I had a disagreement that I feared would change EVERYTHING!  I spent Tuesday and Wednesday crying and eating...now, I'm suffering from PMS!  All is ok now...I still start my new job Monday and DBF and I are spending this weekend (except for during the Super Bowl - GEAUX SAINTS!) getting ready to move his stuff to my house.  BUT...the results of the stress eating (and the PMS) will definately show in tomorrows weigh-in.  But I will get up and get on that scale and hopefully remember the consequences the next time I have such a terrible time.
> 
> Thank you all for faithfully reporting on your successes!  So many ideas to help keep on track.  And for those posting your struggles, it helps to know I'm not alone and makes me strive to be like each of you that keep on keepin' on even during the difficult times.
> 
> ♥ Theresa



Sounds like you had a stressful week ((Hugs))!!  Sounds like things are looking up again! 



princessbride6205 said:


> *Thursday QOTD: If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it?? *
> Definitely a commando day of visiting my favorite attractions. Dinner at California Grill and finishing the day with fireworks - hard to decide between Wishes and Illuminations!
> We just got back from our trip 6 days ago and I am going thru so much magic withdrawl!



I hate Disney Withdrawls too!  Hope you had a fantastic trip!



my3princes said:


> This weigh in was not good for me.  I'm up 2.8 lbs and most of that is since yesterday.  There are several factors in that.
> 
> 1)  I haven't been feeling well so I drank much more diet soda (sodium)
> 2)  I'm in the throws of PMS (maybe that is why I feel so horrible)
> 3)  Whole wheat pasta is not my friend.  Everytime I make a pasta dish I eat way more that I should.  It is just so yummy and it isn't as filling as what I usually eat.
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is a very short term gain, but I'm owning it and learning from it.  The good news is that I should have a huge loss next week



Sorry to hear you gained, but I agree that it's probably the PMS and sodium.  Hang in there - Hoping you have a huge WOOSH next week.



tigger813 said:


> Heading down at 7:30 for my Last Chance Workout! I weighed myself when I got up and am at a new low so looking forward to it being even lower after my workout! Wish I could've gotten up at 5:30 to workout but with working last night I was wiped! I was awake but went back to sleep until 6 and then again until 6:17.



Can't wait to see if it helped to lower it.  I know sometimes it definately helps me!  Maybe I should have done that this morning.



mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello, and wanted to wish everyone good luck with their weighins today.  I am down 1.4 of last weeks gain, which is great.



Yeah on your weight loss this week!



happysmyly said:


> Congrats to all of us that are still here!  Congrats to all those, like me, who had a loss on this morning's weigh in.  And for everyone here--keep up the good hard work
> 
> Quite excited by my number this morning--down another 2.5 lbs this week--which puts me into the new 20 lb clippie--but since I will be on vacation for the next 10 days--I think I will wait til I get back and am at this weight again before I add the new clippie to my sig   Not being negative--just planning ahead as I will be in a car for 4 days of it, with my mom (who is the queen of junk food while traveling) for 8 days of it, and in Disneyland for 3 days of it.
> I will do my best to make wise choices and put as many miles onto my pedometer as I can each day.  My niece has told me that she will do WATP with me each morning  So hopefully that will help with 'damage control'... but whatever happens weight wise--I am going to enjoy this trip, and know that I'll be OP as much as I can
> 
> Liz



Liz - Great job on the 2.5!  That is awesome and congrat's on the 20lb clippie!



tigger813 said:


> Can you tell I'm excited???!!!!!
> 
> I have reached my lowest weight once again! I am at 157.2 this morning 1.6 less than the end of the last challenge!!!! 42.8 pounds total since last Christmas!
> 
> That's 2.8 for the week. Could've been a little more if I didn't sleep in this morning and get in 2 workouts but I'm thrilled anyways!
> 
> Just did the 2 mile WATP! I just need to keep that metabolism rolling to help me out with this weekend's eating opportunities that are too large to go into!



Woo hoo! Congrat's  42.8 pounds is awesome!  Way to go!



redwalker said:


> Very well said...I think everyone on this thread is making a commitment to better themselves, their lives and showing good examples to those around us.  It doesn't matter if you have over 100lbs to loose or 10lbs. The fact is that we are all making the effort...you wouldn't be here if you weren't making the effort!  You recognize that a change must happen, and are working toward that change. We all must look to the future, the future of ourselves.  Let go of any shame or bad feelings of ourselves.   Focus on what is going to come next, how we are going to better ourselves. We are doing this for ourselves-first and foremost.  Then for our families and friends..so that we can enjoy life with them as long as we can.  You all have no idea how many lives we touch, and becoming a healthy active person is not just good for ourselves, but for everyone around us.



Here Here - Great post!



pjlla said:


> Well.... my PMS snacking and the arrival of Aunt Flo definitely effected the scale this morning.... I was up almost 3 pounds!  I really didn't expected it.... I'm not feeling bloated and I worked out really well this week.  I will just pray that it is related to PMS and such (and I really reduced my water this week because of the stress incontinence issues, so maybe some fluid retention??).
> 
> I am DETERMINED that I will hit my goal by Easter at the latest.  So I am vowing here to RENEW my committment to all of the habits that got me this far..... JOURNAL every bite, EXERCISE 45+ minutes per days 6 days per week, STAY WITHIN my 20 points EVERY DAY, REDUCE my carbs, INCREASE my MUFAs and VEGGIES, 2 liters of water every day (may have to reduce this), WEIGH/MEASURE my portions.



I had the same thing - I'm retaining salt and I didn't expect the .8 gain I had -uggh!



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks MelanieC for being our coach this week!    Hope the big WHOOSH comes today.    It will, sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I am happy with the ways things have progressed this challenge.  I set myself a goal of losing 2 lbs a week and I've done that every week -- so far (on average).  I'm down 2 this week for a total of 12 for the challenge so far.   I'm in a good groove eating wise and don't really have any problem saying no to things I shouldn't eat -- but I will have to be careful on Superbowl Sunday -- king of the junkfood day.
> 
> 
> I had an interesting NSV this week -- I had to temporarily retire my wedding ring because it is too big.  I don't wear my wedding ring all the time so I'm okay with it.  DH is getting me an anniversary ring and I will have my other ring resized later this summer -- when I go below 200.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who are sticking with it, no matter what the scale shows today.  MelanieC's question today is perfect so we can all reflect on what is working or not working.  We're all here to help you but ultimately you are the one who has to do the work.  You can do it!



Thanks - and congratulations on the ring NSV!  




ohMom said:


> hmmmmmm.......no loss this week..........not active on BL thread..........
> 
> think there is a connection?   ugh!



I need to do better on this too!



lecach said:


> My weigh-ins follow a usual pattern = up one week, down the next. I've been really good all week. And I was so proud of myself last night for eating at Red Robin and instead of a burger and fries I had the chicken ensenada. But then my weigh-in was up .2. Which isnt huge but I would sure prefer a loss. If you average my total loss since I started my diet and exercise it works out to 1 pound a week which isnt terrible I guess.
> 
> TMI for a moment.....I eat a ton of vegetables and not that much meat but I still have a slow digestive system if you know what I mean. I think that's a large part of my problem with weight loss since it takes me so long to eliminate everything I eat. It's not uncommon for me to go 3 days without "going". Any suggestions?



Hang in there - I feel your pain on the up and down.  That is exactly what I'm doing too.  I feel like I'm stuck and can't move. 


I'll type more later - At work and problems with an Indian Visa - Gotta go work out some problems.


----------



## beansf

lecach said:


> My weigh-ins follow a usual pattern = up one week, down the next. I've been really good all week. And I was so proud of myself last night for eating at Red Robin and instead of a burger and fries I had the chicken ensenada. But then my weigh-in was up .2. Which isnt huge but I would sure prefer a loss. If you average my total loss since I started my diet and exercise it works out to 1 pound a week which isnt terrible I guess.



We are in the same boat. I am going up one week, down the next, also. Plus, I am also up .2 lbs this week. Let's both really buckle down this week and see what we can do to have a good loss! As long as we are trending downward, which we both are...let's not get too bummed out about this weigh-in. Let's focus on kicking butt for the next one!


----------



## chskover

QOTD:  What is working for me and what isn't working for me.  I am doing pretty good with the eating and not eating aspect of this diet.  I am proud of myself for turning down the snacks and junk at work.  What isn't working for me is trying to schedule the time to exercise.  My life is so hectic that trying to find anytime to exercise has been extremely impossible.  Hopefully I can do better next week!


----------



## PeterPan09

Haven't gotten on the scale yet for this week, but I know it isn't going to be good.  This was a BAD week for me, very little exercise and I caved yesterday and ordered a pizza.  I could blame stress but really it's just that I'm basically a lazy person, so when given the slightest excuse to sleep in or to order in-I take it.


----------



## lisaviolet

kimara said:


> i'm SO happy.  for the first time in years I AM IN ONE-DERLAND!!
> :



This is fantastic news.    Fantastic!  Very happy for you Kimara.

I'm down 1.2 and it's a two week WI.  .  Okay, that's what works for me.  Accepting any loss with open arms. Come to me baby losses  (trust me they add up folks).   And giving maintaining the respect it deserves.  We don't respect it enough.  And not freaking out about gains.  Moving on.  (The hardest issue for me.  Still working on it)

What else works for me.  Eating all foods.  In fact, only ones I ADORE with all my heart.  For some people  - and me - excess weight came on eating everything but what you really want because it's "better" and then probably eating what you wanted in the end.  So ridiculous.  So my entire loss has been from eating foods I love.  

What isn't?  The Bulk Barn.    It's Canadian.  You get the picture.  Bulk candy.  Bulk nuts.  I'm beginning to accept that I WILL eat everything that I buy. As in not saving for a rainy day.   I WILL.  Time has shown that little lovely fact.  So I now remember that as I'm filling my bags in absolute glee.  

And sometimes not getting a good balance between compassion for myself and kicking my a$$.  Hard to get the best balance.


----------



## jennz

Bulk Barn?  Sounds wonderful...but I'm sure I'd be bulking up at the bulk barn (and I'm sure that's been said before!)

Yes small losses, baby step losses...they add up!


----------



## pjlla

DD is getting ready for her upcoming championship season for swim and she has been SUPER about making smart eating choices.  I am thrilled that after 2 years of continuous talk about nutrition and making smart food choices, she seems to have taken some of it to heart.  Twice this week she chose fruit over ice cream (we don't have it in the house very often any more, so this was a big sacrifice).  

She checked a nutrition label before grabbing a snack one morning (I could have told her which would be the better choice, but better for her to read it and learn for herself).  She has been eating from the salad bar at school instead of just automatically eating hot lunch... and she is bringing her own light vinagrette dressing from home (from my stash, but that's okay).  My only concern is that I don't think she is getting enough protein at lunch time, so by 3pm she is RAVENOUS.  

Hopefully she will learn something and create some habits that will last beyond the championship swim season.... it would be FABULOUS for her to have an award winning swim at one of the competitions because that wouuld be SURE to spur her on to continue to eat healthier.  She doesn't have a weight problem because she so active with swimming, but during the off season she needs to be REALLY careful.  Last summer she did gain quite a bit of weight because she wasn't swimming, but most all of it came off during this past swim season.  I hate to see her continue that up/down weight cycle because I know that isn't healthy.  

Just wanted to share that because I know many of us struggle here with setting a good example for our kids.  ...............P


----------



## NancyIL

I need to get a better scale! I do my best to read the needle, but it moves depending on how I stand. So - I picked the best reading this  morning, and I am down 2 pounds since my last weigh-in two weeks ago. (I was at WDW last week.)


----------



## Cinderella Girl

kimara said:


> i'm SO happy.  for the first time in years I AM IN ONE-DERLAND!!  i know some of you have never been this big and i am happy for you, but i am SO thrilled i can't explain it!  that has been my invisible wall, and i just walked through it.   i have to keep walking and keep going or i will put myself back on the other side of the wall.
> 
> Friday's QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?
> 
> What is working for me?  This time I pulled out all of the stops and used every piece of information I have.  I am going to my doctor so he can yell at me or give me high fives.  I am tracking every piece of food.  I started with a gradual program and have been building rather than expecting myself to be perfect in everything from day one.  I started with counting calories and aiming for the goals set by my doc.  I then added exercise 3 days a week for 1/2 hour.  Then increased by 6 days a week for 1/2 hour.  Then I increased by 3 of the days I exercise for 50 min while the other 3 at 1/2 hour.  Then up to 6 days for 50 min each day.  By following a plan of steadily increasing the challenges to my body, I have helped to avoid the nasty plateau that has derailed me for the past years.
> 
> I don't have big loses, but i'm safely, steadily rebuilding my body in hopes of fixing some damage done by having my 4 wonderful children.  i'm just super-de-duper happy.  i couldn't have done it without your daily encouragement and suggestions.  i thank you all.



CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!! That is such a wonderful accomplishment!!!
I understand what an a wonderful thing it is to be in one-derland! 
I can't wait to get to get there myself. I haven't been there in 3 years! I am so looking forward to it!
Keep up the great work, you are doing AMAZING!!!!

Molly


----------



## MaryAz

Congrats to all the losers this week, yay for the maintainers and good luck next week to the gainers.

Hit a goal for me today, under 150  
Have not been there for a long while. Diet is the key for me and adding exercise. Feeling good!


----------



## debf

Down another pound this week. It is coming off very slowly,but I'll take it. What works for me is tracking everything I eat. Also, I exercise every day and I drinks lots of water. I can't give up the diet Coke though. I only allow myself one soda a day. Usually when I get home from work. We were out for a couple of days and the other night I called DH and begged him to stop at the store for me on his way home so I could have a diet soda.


----------



## LuvBaloo

CONGRATS to ALL of us who have made it through 1/3 of the WEIGH through BL9!
Last couple challenges I posted some halfway stats, and I will not do that this time.  Since its a 15 week stat, there is no true half-way week, so instead it'll be the 1/3 and 2/3 stats. 

Thanks to Pamela for coaching last week!  
Thanks to Melanie for coaching this week! 

Now to answer the QOTD:
What's working for me:
When I exercise well and eat well, I lose.
What's not working for me:
Exercising consistently and eating well consistently.

Doing better after getting rid of some junk food.  I'm not buying the baked chips for a while, as when I have them I don't portion them out very well.
Trying recipe books for new meal ideas, some are more successful than others.
Doing better at staying away from McDonalds and A&W.  We did have McD last Friday, but I just had the Thai chicken salad and NO fries, so it fit in the plan, and now I'll just stay away from there again.

Did manage a loss this week of 1.4lbs which isn't enough to get rid of all of last week's gain, but I am still down overall for the challenge, and I am feeling fairly motivated right now.  We are staying in town this weekend, so I'll be getting my exercise in 



redwalker said:


> Very well said...I think everyone on this thread is making a commitment to better themselves, their lives and showing good examples to those around us.  It doesn't matter if you have over 100lbs to loose or 10lbs. The fact is that we are all making the effort...you wouldn't be here if you weren't making the effort!  You recognize that a change must happen, and are working toward that change. We all must look to the future, the future of ourselves.  Let go of any shame or bad feelings of ourselves.   Focus on what is going to come next, how we are going to better ourselves. We are doing this for ourselves-first and foremost.  Then for our families and friends..so that we can enjoy life with them as long as we can.  You all have no idea how many lives we touch, and becoming a healthy active person is not just good for ourselves, but for everyone around us.



  so well said, I had to quote it! 


lecach - a few drops of lime juice in your water is a natural aid for keeping things moving 

And now off to enter some of your weigh-ins


----------



## beansf

Is anyone else getting sick of the Valentine's Day candy ads yet? PLEASE, I don't need to be looking at pictures of candy all the time! I think about chocolate enough as it is!


----------



## MelanieC

redwalker said:


> Finally...again..I have reached the next level.  129.4! Ug...I seem to go up, then it takes WEEKS to get back down.  Why? I get stressed, some kind of road block gets in my way, and I over eat or have more than my 2 drink min. and blow it!  sooooooooo, now here I am again...129, haven't been here since last year really.  9.4lbs to my goal..and my back and legs are feeling so much better.  I haven't had any shooting pains in my discs area or my sciatic isn't acting up.  I know it is the loss of pounds, it is tightly intertwined.  I know that staying under 130 is key to not having pain.  I have seen it before, I know it to be true...I am tired of loosing the same pounds over and over again.   I am excited to share this with all of you! I plan to get on the treadmill after my kindergartner goes to school, and kill 5miles on it, then do the weight loss Yoga DVD with Bob...awesome for my abs.  I have 11 days to go then I am at WDW!



Way to go on getting to the next level.  Break the 9 pounds up into smaller goals.  Hang in there  - it's the last 10 that are the hardest!



LegoMom3 said:


> *Friday's QOTD* - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?
> 
> 
> What's working for me is regular exercise -- on a good day I'm doing 1/2-hour in the morning on my little trampoline, then jogging 2 miles later in the day.  I try to do the trampoline 5 or 6 days per week, but the jogging only about 4 days.
> 
> Coupled with that is watching what I eat.  I try to make healthy choices overall, but I follow Paul McKenna's program which is very simply listening to your body!  It's SO easy to snack mindlessly, while reading or watching tv or the like.  But if you stop and think about it, are you really feeling hunger during that time?  Most of the time the answer is no!  When I eat only when I actually feel hungry, and stop when I feel comfortably full (NOT stuffed!), it works great for me.  It's a lifestyle change, not a "diet," so it's something I can stick with for the long haul.




So true about the listening because I know a lot of times I want to eat just because something tastes good or I'm feeling stressed. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Friday's QOTD -  Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now.  What is working for you, what is not working for you.  Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?
> 
> I'm not on track. I can't find my groove. Maybe because we've hit illness road blocks or something. Maybe I'm just lazy, who knows.
> 
> What is working is being here. I hit the grocery store yesterday and as I walked up and down the aisles I was thinking to myself:
> "What would the girls on the DIS say about you buying that"
> "you know the girls would be proud if you bought A instead of B."
> "If you buy crap, you will eat crap"
> I am pleased to say I walked out with no junk food. I bought yogurt, oatmeal, and fruit. I stuck to the perimeter of the building.



I agree - Participating on the boards puts everyone on your shoulder.  Keep working at it, and putting one foot in front of the other.  That is what is helping me - just worrying about one day at a time.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh and I'm not weighing in today. With all the pain I was in working out didn't happen.
> Took DS13 to the High School last night for the curriculum fair and I was hurting pretty bad when we left.



Hope you get feeling better soon. 



Cinderella Girl said:


> Friday's QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?
> 
> I feel like I am finally getting back on track! I have had nothing but drama, chaos and stress at my job right now and I am really trying to deal with it without snacking. I purchased some new workout dvd's this week and got them in the mail yesterday. They are the new Leslie Sansone Walk at Home, Eat, Move Lose. I am excited to try it!!!!!!!



Glad you are back on track!  



kimara said:


> i'm SO happy.  for the first time in years I AM IN ONE-DERLAND!!  i know some of you have never been this big and i am happy for you, but i am SO thrilled i can't explain it!  that has been my invisible wall, and i just walked through it.   i have to keep walking and keep going or i will put myself back on the other side of the wall.
> 
> Friday's QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?
> 
> What is working for me?  This time I pulled out all of the stops and used every piece of information I have.  I am going to my doctor so he can yell at me or give me high fives.  I am tracking every piece of food.  I started with a gradual program and have been building rather than expecting myself to be perfect in everything from day one.  I started with counting calories and aiming for the goals set by my doc.  I then added exercise 3 days a week for 1/2 hour.  Then increased by 6 days a week for 1/2 hour.  Then I increased by 3 of the days I exercise for 50 min while the other 3 at 1/2 hour.  Then up to 6 days for 50 min each day.  By following a plan of steadily increasing the challenges to my body, I have helped to avoid the nasty plateau that has derailed me for the past years.
> 
> I don't have big loses, but i'm safely, steadily rebuilding my body in hopes of fixing some damage done by having my 4 wonderful children.  i'm just super-de-duper happy.  i couldn't have done it without your daily encouragement and suggestions.  i thank you all.



Way to go on getting into Onederland   You are doing great on the exercise.  




redwalker said:


> Friday's QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?
> 
> 
> I do feel on track, today..and usually. When I am off track, I know it is due to stress, or letting myself indulge to much..knowing full well I will pay for it on the scale.  The screw-ups usually happen on the weekends.  So, to get back on track I start again Monday, fresh, and look to Friday and how much better I will be by then. I don't let the set back be permanent.  I think a lot of people let a mistake done today stick with them for years, I use to believe that..well, I ate the whole 5lb bag of peanut m&ms, might as well have more of whatever.  That is something I stopped doing...choosing to break that cycle. Yes, I screwed up, how am I going to change it. What am I going to do to be better.  This leads to my routine over the past 4 years.
> 
> What works for me:
> 
> Recognize everyday is a choice to live healthy.  This is what I choose to do.
> 
> Drinking 90ozs of water everyday..even weekends
> 
> Walking 3-5 miles every other day 5 days a week, giving myself a break from official workouts, but if we, as a family, do something active such as geo-caching or kayaking..then a bonus for me!
> 
> Forgiving myself when I screw up
> 
> Having a good friend to bounce weigh-loss accomplishments and failures with
> 
> Having people who support me
> 
> Lifting free weights every other day for my arms.  I am finally comfortable in tank tops
> 
> Knowing that every time I make a healthy choice I am giving myself more time to live and enjoy life!
> 
> Seeing that all my hard work is paying off, in small and large ways.  Seeing that my kids are respecting their own bodies and learning to make good choices. Seeing friends and family recognize the hard work that I do, with the permanent injury I do have, and work through it.  Giving them hope that they too can change.  If I am as screwed up as I am, and am having success, then they can too.
> 
> When I go out, I try to make reasonable choices, restaurant wise and drinking wise. I am still enjoying, but not over indulging.
> 
> Being on this blog, sharing my information and receiving encouragement.
> 
> Thank you everyone!



Great post!!!  I agree getting back on track and not making the setback permanent is key.



lmhall2000 said:


> I'm down 1.8 pounds this week!!
> 
> I'm happy with this, last Saturday I twisted my ankle and it was swollen like an orange..couldn't walk or do my treadmill, spent all weekend with frozen lima beans on it...by Tuesday I was able to get on the treadmill and do 4 miles that day, took Wednesday and Thursday off...so it's the longest I've gone without doing my regular 26+ miles a week, afraid I would not have lost....so back to my walking, ankle is still tender but not swollen, I think as the weight comes off, my joints/tendons will be much happier!
> 
> so shooting for a big loss for next week...I am hoping to get 15 pounds off a month...
> 
> I'm giving up sugar for lent, had 2 doughnuts this week b/c with me on ankle rest it was eat what was available...I did pass up 3 opportunities for waffle fries this week, so that was HUGE in changing my eating dynamics!!
> 
> Keep up the motivation everyone, it's just the first 1/4 of our challenge...let's make it to the midpoint with great steam!!!
> 
> Tara



Yeah on the loss.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> QOTD - What is working for me is some sort of exercise every day.  Stopping the diet soda.   I think it was making me crave sweets more and when I stopped it things have been improved.   I am trying to do WW on my own and it is going pretty well.   Changing my frame of mind this is not a diet but a change in lifestyle.   I could go on and on so they are my biggies.
> 
> What is not working for me is going out to eat something I only did in Disney and since I live close by it is hard.   Also snacking at night is still a bit to much.
> 
> I managed to actually lose .5 this week even with my 2lb spike early on and the stress of my doggie.   So I am pretty happy about that.
> 
> Thanks to everyone and our coaches it has been a great 4 weeks for me.



Wow - I'd be in trouble if I could go to Disney often to eat - Having it that close would be BAD, lol!



lisaviolet said:


> I'm down 1.2 and it's a two week WI.  .  Okay, that's what works for me.  Accepting any loss with open arms. Come to me baby losses  (trust me they add up folks).   And giving maintaining the respect it deserves.  We don't respect it enough.  And not freaking out about gains.  Moving on.  (The hardest issue for me.  Still working on it)
> 
> What else works for me.  Eating all foods.  In fact, only ones I ADORE with all my heart.  For some people  - and me - excess weight came on eating everything but what you really want because it's "better" and then probably eating what you wanted in the end.  So ridiculous.  So my entire loss has been from eating foods I love.
> 
> What isn't?  The Bulk Barn.    It's Canadian.  You get the picture.  Bulk candy.  Bulk nuts.  I'm beginning to accept that I WILL eat everything that I buy. As in not saving for a rainy day.   I WILL.  Time has shown that little lovely fact.  So I now remember that as I'm filling my bags in absolute glee.
> 
> And sometimes not getting a good balance between compassion for myself and kicking my a$$.  Hard to get the best balance.



Love that you are losing eating what you want!!  That is what it is about in the end.  Something you can live with long term!





MaryAz said:


> Hit a goal for me today, under 150
> Have not been there for a long while. Diet is the key for me and adding exercise. Feeling good!



Woo hoo - Under 150!!!


----------



## 50sjayne

donac said:


> We had 12 people participate during COW4. Congratulations everyone who sent me numbers. You are all winners.
> 
> with 23 out of 28 points
> NC_Tink
> Ronda93
> 
> 
> With 24 out of 28 points
> donac
> 
> 
> 
> With 26 out of 28 points
> HappySmyly
> redwalker
> 
> 
> with 27 out of 28 points
> bouldertcr
> jenanderson
> 
> 
> With 28 out of 28 points
> cclovesdis
> maiziezoe
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to COW 6
> 
> You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.
> 
> It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.
> 
> COW 6
> 
> Do at least 20 minutes of exercise every day
> Eat 2 fruits each day (1 point for each day)
> Floss your teeth once a day (I know everyone hated this but we must do it)
> Do something for someone everyday no matter how small
> 
> When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:
> 
> 
> XX days of exercising for 20 minutes per day
> XX days eating 2 fruit
> XX days flossing
> XX days doing something for someone else
> 
> This challlenge runs from Friday Feb 5, 2010 to Thursday Feb 11, 2010. On Friday Feb 12, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted.
> 
> HAve fun with the COW.
> 
> Don't forget to send me COW5 points tomorrow.


Donac--I know I'm not doing the cow but that's just because I've never figured out the points system--maybe someday it will click. It took me 5 years to learn how to fillet a salmon-- once I did though there's no stopping me--I love it! I'll have you know too this was the first time I've gone to the dentist in years without them hounding me about flossing--didn't say a word about it so it must have showed 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> DD and DS8 had Fifth's so I'm going to assume it was. I finally got DS13 in today to see the Dr so I'm going to ask him about my joints while we are there.
> 
> Yes, fat suit! I was watching a movie on Lifetime the other day with Poppy Montgomery about 3 friends who make a Cinderella Pact to get into shape. One of the girls "put on a fat suit" to protect her from sexual harassment from a co worker. When she said that it just clicked, this isn't me, this is something I'm wearing that I need to shed.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??
> 
> If it were just me I'd park my butt on Main Street and people watch. If it's me and DH we would be in Epcot all day just walking around. With the kids, we would be running around like crazy hitting all their number one rides!
> 
> Yep, petite clothes do not fit. Especially if you have girls. Shirts never fit right, ever.
> Ditto can is a good response. there are times when someone will post something and I'm like "exactly!!"
> See my above quote as the where I got the Fat suit from.
> 
> 
> Friday's QOTD -  Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now.  What is working for you, what is not working for you.  Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?
> 
> I'm not on track. I can't find my groove. Maybe because we've hit illness road blocks or something. Maybe I'm just lazy, who knows.
> 
> What is working is being here. I hit the grocery store yesterday and as I walked up and down the aisles I was thinking to myself:
> "What would the girls on the DIS say about you buying that"
> "you know the girls would be proud if you bought A instead of B."
> "If you buy crap, you will eat crap"
> I am pleased to say I walked out with no junk food. I bought yogurt, oatmeal, and fruit. I stuck to the perimeter of the building.


I'm glad you're going to the doctor, that wasn't right. You're not lazy-- that is just a misconception about overweight people. And congrats for going healthy!



redwalker said:


> Yes! Congrats on your ring!!!!
> I just got my wedding ring and my engagement ring re sized back down to a 6 this past weekend.  I had it enlarged 6 years ago. I finally accept and realize I am not going to need it as big as I had it, and if I didn't do something I would loose it off my hand.  We can't afford to replace either one, so I made it smaller! It feels good!



I had my ring re-sized too- I love it. They cleaned it too-- looks like a whole new ring. 
I am finally back down to my goal weight. I am going to try hard not to slack. I am allowing myself free reign on movies this weekend! I have figured out something I never really took seriously before-- I really do reward myself with food. That's not any good. I feel great that I had a great week even with having a huge plate of home made cookies in the house. I did cut down on the butter  in them using some karo syrup.


----------



## tigger813

Not sure what I'll get in for workouts today. Just feeling lazy I guess. Do plan on playing some Wii later with the family. DH bought me the Just Dance game but I can't have it until Valentine's Day. We got each girl a DS game for Valentine's Day and I also bought myself a Bejeweled game for the DS for when I get to play it.

DH and I had a nice day today. We got a new toaster at BB&B, then ate a fajita burrito at Chipotle. Very yummy! It was our first time there. Then we went to Best Buy and got the games above and a new cordless phone set as our other was dying. Then we visited the liquor store and grocery store for our alcohol and then went to Target and bought a new Electric Water kettle and pillows. I think we have our necessities for the month too!

About to head out and pick up DD2 at preschool and then wait for DD1 to get home so we can watch tv and play Wii games and other games. Wanted to go out to the movies to see Avatar but the IMAX was sold out for all shows today and tomorrow! Maybe we'll go next week!

I am going to enjoy my weekend but not too much. I just had a cup of green tea and will have another one again later while watching tv. I think I'm a bit run down though feeling ok. Think my body is telling me to take it easy. It's just a feeling but I'm going to follow it so I don't get hurt or sick. Always listen to your body!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## maiziezoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I even got down to a normal weight range and my doc still wouldnt take me off of it.  I was completely fit walking 5 miles a day wearing a size 6 and on WW maintenece.    So I dont know if it matters what my weight is.   The only time I was off of it was when I was pregnant because my b/p naturally dropped.    So ho hum.   That is funny you are also 41 alot of podcast peeps are all that age we were all born the same year.   It is really werid.



I'm pretty sure my bp will always be high. Bad genes and lupus. 

The podcast rules! 



ladytink75 said:


> I just wanted to share some of my great news... if you don't know yet I am trying to run the 2011 DPHM and of course you know that you have to have a 16 min per mile pace well today I got under 16 min a mile for my pace... my actual pace was 15'46" per mile... I am so thrilled about it... I just hope that I can continue this progress...



EXCELLENT!!! 



lisah0711 said:


> I've had high blood pressure since I was 18 -- didn't matter what I did, how much I weighed, it is a genetic thing.  I resisted medication for a long time but my doctor said "You have the disease.  You need to decide if you are going to treat it."    Do you take your b/p at different times of the day and on different days?  That may give you a better idea how it is doing.  I've been on betablockers for years -- even while pregnant -- and my blood pressure is normal now but only when I take my medication.  It's a process to figure out what will work for you.  Luckily a lot of the meds are on the $4 a month WalMart prescription list.



Because of my Lupus, I have a higher chance of having a stroke so I used to take my blood pressure 4 times a day. I just haven't been doing that lately because I am afraid to look at the numbers.  I had my youngest son 3 weeks early because of my bp and my youngest daughter 3 and a half weeks early because of my bp.

Sometimes I am like an ostrich... I stick my head in the ground to avoid knowing bad things. That's probably how I got fat. 



tigger813 said:


> Can you tell I'm excited???!!!!!
> 
> I have reached my lowest weight once again! I am at 157.2 this morning 1.6 less than the end of the last challenge!!!! 42.8 pounds total since last Christmas!
> 
> That's 2.8 for the week. Could've been a little more if I didn't sleep in this morning and get in 2 workouts but I'm thrilled anyways!
> 
> Just did the 2 mile WATP! I just need to keep that metabolism rolling to help me out with this weekend's eating opportunities that are too large to go into!



Awesome job!!!  



jennz said:


> How is your aunt doing?    I felt so sad when dd started 1st grade, and then 3rd grade too.  But you'll always be her mommy!!



My aunt is doing pretty good. She had 4 nodes taken out of one breast and 2 taken out of the other. They were all clear of cancer, which is a good thing. She is resting comfortably today and gets to go home to recover tomorrow. My cousin said she is in good spirits. We are waiting for more test results to find out what stage she is but it looks like it will be 1 or 2.  Thank you so much for asking. 

I cried my eyes out every year my oldest son started school... then he left for collage. I thought for sure I would cry but I didn't. By the time he went to college, I was happy he was leaving.


----------



## Rose&Mike

NancyIL said:


> I need to get a better scale! I do my best to read the needle, but it moves depending on how I stand. So - I picked the best reading this  morning, and I am down 2 pounds since my last weigh-in two weeks ago. (I was at WDW last week.)



I switched scales two weeks into the challenge. I'm really glad I did it, becasue my new scale is much more consistent. If you do decide to switch scales be prepared for ugliness. I had to add 6 pounds back into my original weight. It made for a rough week, because I had to deal with the fact that I was even heavier than I thought I was. 

Kimara- onthe one-derland. That's awesome!

Qof the Day--what's working? Exercising--I love to exercise. I just forget some times. Also, eating smaller portions. When I am comtemplating eating something that I know is a bad choice, I ask myself--do I really want to come on here and type that out for everyone to see? You all are providing positive reinforcement without even knowing it. I am also still really glad that I gave up the diet soda.

What's not working--I am still eating too much "white" food. But I'm doing better. For instance this week dh was out of town and one night (after a long day at work) I really just wanted a box of mac and cheese. In the past I would have made it and sat down and ate the whole box. Instead I made it with skim milk, a tiny bit of butter, a can of beans and some diced tomatoes. Sprinkled a little mozzarella on top and baked it. I ate it for four meals!! So, not good with the white flour noodles, but I'm getting there. I need to start making the switch to more whole grains. Do you think they'll ever make Kraft mac and cheese with whole grains?


----------



## princessbride6205

I can't believe that I lost 4 pounds this week! I had gained 2 last week in WDW, then lost that and more. Maybe some of that gain last week was water? I don't feel like I exercised enough or ate light enough to see that big of a loss this week. I suppose I did forgo desserts a few times this week. Now my big challenge is maintaining or losing more next week. After a really big loss I usually gain a little. Being only a few pounds from goal is a constant yo-yo for me.

I splurged a bit this morning. With DD sick, it's like having a newborn again - not much sleep! Without my REM sleep I am a total monster - to the point of practically needing anger management. After 2 nights in a row of getting up every 1-2 hours, I was having a rough morning. DH suggested taking it easy and going to Starbucks to get some coffee and DD breakfast. So DD and I bundled up and went over there. DD is not eating or drinking anything, so I thought getting her a donut and her special milk might work. *sigh* It did not, but I ended up eating 2/3 of an apple fritter as my breakfast. I took my screaming and kicking child to the doctor's office after that. She and I had both calmed down by the time we got there, and she just wanted to snuggle up on me. So other than being really stressed about her refusing to keep hydrated, we are doing okay. We have tried everything with the liquids - I let her pick out a color of Powerade this morning, giving straight juice (which she never gets), juice boxes, etc. The only thing she has agreed to is popsicles.


----------



## maiziezoe

Weighed in this morning... down 1.3 pounds. I was a little miffed because when I weighed myself on Tuesday, I was down 2 pounds... so I actually gained weight during my weight loss. Does that make sense?  I cranked up my work-outs this week by adding my C25k training to my hour a day workouts. I think I am gaining muscle. I also think I need to eat more because I am working out more.

I did Week 1/Day 3 today of the C25k. My pants stayed up almost the entire time,thanks to the magic of 7 safety pins!

We had a great day yesterday celebrating my daughters 3rd birthday. She LOVED Disney on Ice. She was so surprised! I bought a teeny tiny birthday cake for her and while the rest of the family ate it, I had a skinny cow. It was really a nice day. 

Today my 21 year old came home to visit for the weekend. Another surprise for the b-day girl. He walked in and said, "holy cow! Your face is thin!!" I LOVE that kid!! I have a pork roast in the crock pot... I'm going to shred it and take it to my moms house for dinner and another b-day celebration. 

Tomorrow night my hubby and I are going to Bonefish Grill for dinner to celebrate our 6th Anniversary. 

*Friday's QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?*

Working for me: Working out. Logging everything I eat. Having a great support system.

Not working for me: I need to eat more.


----------



## LuvBaloo

beansf said:


> Is anyone else getting sick of the Valentine's Day candy ads yet? PLEASE, I don't need to be looking at pictures of candy all the time! I think about chocolate enough as it is!



I'm decided to become a chocolate snob, and only eat the really good chocolate, that way I can tell myself most of the Valentine's chocolates aren't good enough for me!

tigger813 - I enjoy Bejewelled too! Hope you enjoy your relaxing day so you don't end up sick!



Rose&Mike said:


> Do you think they'll ever make Kraft mac and cheese with whole grains?



They do! and it does not taste good   Actually it might only be whole wheat, not whole grain, but it is like eating a cardboard box!  Why does regular KD taste so good?  That is something I could eat a whole box of


PrincessBride - hope your DD feels better soon, and you can get a good nights sleep!

MaizieZoe - Happy Anniversary a day early 

Off to eat a good lunch now while I'm still feeling positive and motivated.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, LuvBaloo! Bejewelled is fun. I play it on FB all the time so I thought this would be a good game for me when I get to play with the DSi!

Enjoying my 2nd cup of green tea and we're all watching Project Runway! 

Think I'll even go put my jammies on! SO glad I'm home for the rest of the day! Girls are having waffles that I made in our new toaster. I guess that's their dinner! They each want a 2nd one!

Don't know what DH and I will have I'm not hungry yet. We do have some frozen pizzas. Something easy!

Looking forward to my weekly drink in a few hours!


----------



## corinnak

lisah0711 said:


> I had an interesting NSV this week -- I had to temporarily retire my wedding ring because it is too big.  I don't wear my wedding ring all the time so I'm okay with it.  DH is getting me an anniversary ring and I will have my other ring resized later this summer -- when I go below 200.



Congratulations on your consistently strong losses this challenge!  And on your NSV as well!

I am going to admit that I actually have 2 wedding rings.  There is the one that I wore on my wedding day.  And then there is the one that I got for my 11th anniversary.  Who even knows why - we were just inspired that year for some reason.  They are very different rings.  The anniversary band is larger and has diamonds and is very pretty.  The original is plain white gold and I love it, too.  I am currently wearing the original.  I will get the fancy one resized after I've maintained a while, and probably in the summer.  My fingers are very different sizes in the summer vs. winter, so it may well serve me to have a slightly larger one in summer and smaller one for winter.  I'm not wearing either one right now!  Even the smaller one sloshes around too much when I'm on the TM.



redwalker said:


> You all have no idea how many lives we touch, and becoming a healthy active person is not just good for ourselves, but for everyone around us.



Brilliant, Redwalker, and so true.  I don't think we even know how many people's lives we may unwittingly influence. 



redwalker said:


> I am excited to share this with all of you! I plan to get on the treadmill after my kindergartner goes to school, and kill 5miles on it, then do the weight loss Yoga DVD with Bob...awesome for my abs.  I have 11 days to go then I am at WDW!



Congratulations on getting under 130!  That's got to feel amazingly light!

I did Bob's Yoga DVD the other day - I'm still feeling it in my obliques days later, I am not kidding.  That ab workout is a good one, for sure!  Have fun with the last-minute prep for your trip!



kimara said:


> i'm SO happy.  for the first time in years I AM IN ONE-DERLAND!!  i know some of you have never been this big and i am happy for you, but i am SO thrilled i can't explain it!  that has been my invisible wall, and i just walked through it.   i have to keep walking and keep going or i will put myself back on the other side of the wall.



Welcome to the Ones!  Regardless of anyone's highest weight, I think we all have those invisible walls.  Fantastic that you have made it through yours!  Keep on going - you've GOT this!




MaryAz said:


> Hit a goal for me today, under 150
> Have not been there for a long while. Diet is the key for me and adding exercise. Feeling good!



Hooray for under 150!  Great job!!!



princessbride6205 said:


> I can't believe that I lost 4 pounds this week! I had gained 2 last week in WDW, then lost that and more. Maybe some of that gain last week was water? I don't feel like I exercised enough or ate light enough to see that big of a loss this week. I suppose I did forgo desserts a few times this week. Now my big challenge is maintaining or losing more next week. After a really big loss I usually gain a little. Being only a few pounds from goal is a constant yo-yo for me.



Those vacation pounds are almost always illusions, I think.  Water binds to salt and sugar and I think air travel makes you retain as well.  I know what you mean about that bounce after a big loss.  Mentally, it can be easy to relax a little when you're down that much in a week.  Keep doing what you've been doing - it's obviously working great for you!

I sure hope your DD feels better soon.  Nothing wrong with popsicles when liquid is a non-starter for those little guys.  She must really be feeling off.  Hang in there.  

2/4 Thursday QOTD: If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??

I love to travel with the kids, but would also love this day with just me and my DH:  We'd start the day with rides on Rock-n-Rollercoaster and Tower of Terror, plus also some streetmosphere, please! Then lunch at the Brown Derby.  I am in love with their tofu veggie noodle bowl.  LOVE.  The kids are not fans, however. After lunch, we'd go over to Epcot and just bounce from show to show to show in the world showcase.  
Then I'd head over to Jellyrolls and stay till close!


2/5 Friday QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?

I am in maintenance, but truly I am just muddling along as well.  Working out.  Tracking my food (mostly).  But I can feel those old habits wanting to creep back in and given that I am at goal and maintaining, there is less to stand in the way than there was when I was striving to lose.  This week, there was a box of Kashi Good Friends cereal that had my name writtten all over it.  I know there are worse things, but for me, eating cereal straight out of the box is a big red flag.  I am very aware that I am standing at the edge of a very steep, very slippery slope.

And I was a gainer this week - +.4.  Now, technically, that puts me still firmly in the "Maintainer" zone, but tell the truth - if you're losing and you get a +.4, it doesn't feel good and you think "well, I'd better get it together for next week!  As a maintainer, though, I don't quite know how to react.  Is it "well, I'm still within 2 lbs of my goal weight, so no need to worry yet" or is it "ack, I'm up.  Better watch myself this week!"  I'm leaning toward the second one, I have to say, but maybe that's premature.  It's definitely a learning curve.


----------



## lovedvc

At this mornings weight loss I remained the same.  I know in the past I heard your body can't lose and shrink at the same time.  So that's what I'm gonna believe to get through this, this is my shrinking week, I can live with that.  Tomorrow DH and I are going out to dinner for my b-day depending on the amount of snow, but I'll do whatever I have too to get out because I have a babysitter for the entire night.  I'm pretty much planning on sushi, I can get a lot for less points and not feel guilty that I ate something bad for me and I also won't really have the sodium issues that I usually do.


----------



## donac

I am the same as last week but that is okay with me.  I hurt my knee on Tuesday/Wednesday and it is just feeling better.  I did some exercises this morning but mostly on my arms and abs so that I don't move the leg too much.  Advil is doing a good job.  I had some this morning and nothing since.  I will take some this evening before bed.  

I am sitting here waiting for the snow to come.  Ds2 is at college and was going to get stuff after his last class and sit and watch dvds in his room all weekend.  Ds1 is going up to visit with his girlfriend.  So it is just dh and I with the dog and cats to sit out the storm.  Dh just got back from the store to get an extra shovel.  We have one that is good.  The second one kept falling apart during the last storm so he had to replace that one.  Now we each have one.  He got the last one in Home depot.  I guess I am going to get my work out this weekend.  

I have some grading to do and some math work but I should be able to make time for something I want to do.  Maybe even sew, but I have to get my machine out of the car.  

Take care everyone.  Be careful if you are in the way of the storm.


----------



## carmiedog

donac said:


> We had 12 people participate during COW4. Congratulations everyone who sent me numbers. You are all winners.
> 
> with 23 out of 28 points
> NC_Tink
> Ronda93
> 
> 
> With 24 out of 28 points
> donac
> 
> 
> 
> With 26 out of 28 points
> HappySmyly
> redwalker
> 
> 
> with 27 out of 28 points
> bouldertcr
> jenanderson
> 
> 
> With 28 out of 28 points
> cclovesdis
> maiziezoe



I sent you cow 4 points, but you must have decided not to publicly embarrass me since I was sick/hurt and on the bottom of the list. 

week 5 wasn't much better. Teeth flossing, the easiest thing on the list, did me in.


----------



## kimara

thanks for all the kind comments and encouragement!! 
you are all so kind and ONE-derful


----------



## redlight

QOTD: What works for me is daily exercise and eating more protein early in the day. What works less well is when I eat too many carbs especially sugars late in the day. Drinking alcohol also doesn't help me.

I'm down two pounds this week. I'm part of a wedding party in two weeks. The BM's dress fits fairly well now, but a couple more pounds lost would be very nice.


----------



## donac

carmiedog said:


> I sent you cow 4 points, but you must have decided not to publicly embarrass me since I was sick/hurt and on the bottom of the list.
> 
> week 5 wasn't much better. Teeth flossing, the easiest thing on the list, did me in.



I don't like to embarrass people but I think I will try to post those who participated so that they know I got their points.  YOu were not alone but I am glad that you gave it a try. Keep at it.


----------



## 50sjayne

Rose&Mike said:


> what's not working--I am still eating too much "white" food. But I'm doing better. For instance this week dh was out of town and one night (after a long day at work) I really just wanted a box of mac and cheese. In the past I would have made it and sat down and ate the whole box. Instead I made it with skim milk, a tiny bit of butter, a can of beans and some diced tomatoes. Sprinkled a little mozzarella on top and baked it. I ate it for four meals!! So, not good with the white flour noodles, but I'm getting there. I need to start making the switch to more whole grains. Do you think they'll ever make Kraft mac and cheese with whole grains?



I'm curious what kind of beans you used?



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm decided to become a chocolate snob, and only eat the really good chocolate, that way I can tell myself most of the Valentine's chocolates aren't good enough for me!
> 
> tigger813 - I enjoy Bejewelled too! Hope you enjoy your relaxing day so you don't end up sick!
> 
> 
> 
> They do! and it does not taste good   Actually it might only be whole wheat, not whole grain, but it is like eating a cardboard box!  Why does regular KD taste so good?  That is something I could eat a whole box of
> 
> 
> PrincessBride - hope your DD feels better soon, and you can get a good nights sleep!
> 
> MaizieZoe - Happy Anniversary a day early
> 
> Off to eat a good lunch now while I'm still feeling positive and motivated.



HA HA HA--yeah I tried the Annies mac once and blech! I have had success with using some up adding sun dried tomatoes--pretty good. And you've hit upon something good with the chocolate snob thing. Why take in those extra calories if you are not practically having an orgasm? I'm doing the same thing with wine. Never thought in my wildest dreams I'd be a wine snob--but I am....BTW QUOTD:

What's working....dealing with my emotions in a healthy way. Yeah I dunno-- I think my crushes are healthy-- serotonin and all, from now on though no more 'real boys' There was only the one really...      _good_ wine in 
moderation, eating healthier, dealing with things before they get out of hand.

Not Working--special occasions (holidays) where you think you get a pass. Skipping exercise, not enough sleep. Food as a reward.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I need some good thoughts sent my way today.



I sent good thoughts and I was happy to read a subsequent post that you had enjoyed the class!  I started trying to go through this thread a couple of days ago and am just now catching up!   



maiziezoe said:


> Today my sweet little baby girl turns three. I love her so much and I wish I could stop her from aging.



Happy birthday to your little one and I was happy to hear your aunt is doing well!



pjlla said:


> I made a super yummy smelling lowfat chicken soup for dinner.... lots of veggies and black beans too.



Recipe, please?  




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my doggie.  He is doing a little better today.   I didnt get much sleep last night so I didnt do my C25K today maybe tomorrow when I have some rest.



I'm so glad he's doing a little better.  Keep us updated.  I'm sending warm and fuzzy thoughts for your puppy.



corinnak said:


> And I was a gainer this week - +.4.  Now, technically, that puts me still firmly in the "Maintainer" zone, but tell the truth - if you're losing and you get a +.4, it doesn't feel good and you think "well, I'd better get it together for next week!  As a maintainer, though, I don't quite know how to react.  Is it "well, I'm still within 2 lbs of my goal weight, so no need to worry yet" or is it "ack, I'm up.  Better watch myself this week!"  I'm leaning toward the second one, I have to say, but maybe that's premature.  It's definitely a learning curve.



It's really interesting to hear about your journey as a maintainer.  It really drives home that the changes I make now really need to be sustainable ones.



lovedvc said:


> At this mornings weight loss I remained the same.  I know in the past I heard your body can't lose and shrink at the same time.  So that's what I'm gonna believe to get through this, this is my shrinking week, I can live with that.



I hadn't ever heard that before, but I love it! I also stayed exactly the same this week.  I had actually lost a couple of pounds earlier in the week and then they popped back on.  I stayed OP, got in my five days of excercise, and generally felt like I had a good week.  My clothes are looser!  I figure it will drop suddenly.  I'm not really certain if I'm retaining water because I ate too much sodium this week (looking at my journal where I documented every bite, it doesn't seem like it) or if my scale is getting low on batteries or a little wonky.  We'll see.  I'm OP and not worried.   I could do better with my water intake!  Need to do Donac's challenge this week!



donac said:


> I don't like to embarrass people but I think I will try to post those who participated so that they know I got their points.  YOu were not alone but I am glad that you gave it a try. Keep at it.



I haven't posted the last couple of weeks because of my potentially miserable showing!  I just need to send them to you!!!


----------



## tigger813

Can't believe I haven't answered the question of the day yet!

QOTD: What's working for me is lots of water! 6-8 miles a day though I only did 2 today. Workouts first thing in the morning, main meal earlier in the day and a workout in the evening. Only 1-2 adult drinks a week on weekends only! One handful of M&Ms to make me feel satisfied every day. Green tea at least once a day.

Thinking about heading to bed soon! I'm feeling tired, probably the mudslide DH made me. Hoping to have more energy tomorrow. I may have overdone it a little bit this week trying to fend off PMS so I'm feeling quite tired today! Looking forward to a rather quiet day tomorrow. Probably take the girls to get their haircut and then make stuff for church on Sunday. Gotta pack lots of water and diet snacks for that. Probably bring some green tea with me as I'll be there about 4 hours watching the 4-6 year olds! Gotta pick some Disney movies for them to watch. Got my IPOD ready with some kids music and dance music. I may be dancing to that too!

Good night all! We never got downstairs to play on the Wii tonight so we'll have to do it tomorrow! Did play Disney Guess Who! and watch Idol. Now we're watching Family Guy Star Wars episode!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> and we ARE proud of you!!!



Thanks!!! 

Talked to the Dr today and it was Fifth's and you know what the fun part is?

I will be in pain for months! He said the swelling and joint pain in the knees, wrists, feet and hands can last 6 months. 
DS13 and I went to the high school curriculum fair last night and my legs were killing me.
Tonight we went to the read in at school, and even though I was sitting most of the night my hands swelled, my wrist hurts (the one that was bothering me in Dec) and my knees are really bad. I had to take my wedding ring off because my hand swelled so much my finger was turning colors. Figures it's my left hand too! ERGH
So, I will do what I can, when I can and just hope for the best.


----------



## sahbushka

Was up .4 this week but I feel really good about that considering the night before wi I had a HUGE meal.  I know this coming week is going to be an amazing loss for me.  congrats to all the losers out there and to all of us who are sticking with our commitment to a healthier us!

SarahMay


----------



## carmiedog

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Talked to the Dr today and it was Fifth's and you know what the fun part is?
> 
> I will be in pain for months! He said the swelling and joint pain in the knees, wrists, feet and hands can last 6 months.
> DS13 and I went to the high school curriculum fair last night and my legs were killing me.
> Tonight we went to the read in at school, and even though I was sitting most of the night my hands swelled, my wrist hurts (the one that was bothering me in Dec) and my knees are really bad. I had to take my wedding ring off because my hand swelled so much my finger was turning colors. Figures it's my left hand too! ERGH
> So, I will do what I can, when I can and just hope for the best.



that.seriously.sucks.

I've been sick the last two weeks, but at least I know I'll be over it soon.

I don't know how constant the discomfort is or if it comes and goes. I hope you find something you can do to exercise. If not, just make maintaining your new goal and don't worry about losing right now.


----------



## Octoberbride03

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Talked to the Dr today and it was Fifth's and you know what the fun part is?
> 
> I will be in pain for months! He said the swelling and joint pain in the knees, wrists, feet and hands can last 6 months.
> DS13 and I went to the high school curriculum fair last night and my legs were killing me.
> Tonight we went to the read in at school, and even though I was sitting most of the night my hands swelled, my wrist hurts (the one that was bothering me in Dec) and my knees are really bad. I had to take my wedding ring off because my hand swelled so much my finger was turning colors. Figures it's my left hand too! ERGH
> So, I will do what I can, when I can and just hope for the best.




Wow. I thought that was a preschool thing. I never heard of it until I worked in a preschool for awhile and it went around a couple of times.  None of the adults ever got it but its possible for the kids to pass it on apparently.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## my3princes

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Talked to the Dr today and it was Fifth's and you know what the fun part is?
> 
> I will be in pain for months! He said the swelling and joint pain in the knees, wrists, feet and hands can last 6 months.
> DS13 and I went to the high school curriculum fair last night and my legs were killing me.
> Tonight we went to the read in at school, and even though I was sitting most of the night my hands swelled, my wrist hurts (the one that was bothering me in Dec) and my knees are really bad. I had to take my wedding ring off because my hand swelled so much my finger was turning colors. Figures it's my left hand too! ERGH
> So, I will do what I can, when I can and just hope for the best.



I hope that your condition improves quickly


----------



## redlight

I didn't realize until just now, but I've lost 25 in total (and am at the lowest I've been in a couple years).


----------



## LuvBaloo

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Talked to the Dr today and it was Fifth's and you know what the fun part is?
> 
> I will be in pain for months! He said the swelling and joint pain in the knees, wrists, feet and hands can last 6 months.
> DS13 and I went to the high school curriculum fair last night and my legs were killing me.
> Tonight we went to the read in at school, and even though I was sitting most of the night my hands swelled, my wrist hurts (the one that was bothering me in Dec) and my knees are really bad. I had to take my wedding ring off because my hand swelled so much my finger was turning colors. Figures it's my left hand too! ERGH
> So, I will do what I can, when I can and just hope for the best.



 what a crappy disease


----------



## cclovesdis

Yesterday's QOTD: What is working is exercising and counting points perfectly. What isn't working is skipping exercise, not having a working pedometer, and skipping tracking what I eat. Also, meals out aren't helping either.

On the pedometer note, someone asked about a good one and I ordered the exact one that was recommended. Thanks! Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Talked to the Dr today and it was Fifth's and you know what the fun part is?
> 
> I will be in pain for months! He said the swelling and joint pain in the knees, wrists, feet and hands can last 6 months.
> DS13 and I went to the high school curriculum fair last night and my legs were killing me.
> Tonight we went to the read in at school, and even though I was sitting most of the night my hands swelled, my wrist hurts (the one that was bothering me in Dec) and my knees are really bad. I had to take my wedding ring off because my hand swelled so much my finger was turning colors. Figures it's my left hand too! ERGH
> So, I will do what I can, when I can and just hope for the best.



  It CAN last 6 months but doesn't for everyone.  Mine was about 2 weeks where it was super painful, almost just stayed in bed every day.  After that I was still achy but able to get around, for the next week, then just achy for about a month after that.  I remember so well b/c I was at my parents for the worst of it and a 1200 mile drive home while I was still achy after 3 1/2 weeks! 

I hope yours passes quickly!!!  The good news is you know you don't have to live with this forever.


----------



## redwalker

Originally Posted by LuvBaloo  View Post
I'm decided to become a chocolate snob, and only eat the really good chocolate, that way I can tell myself most of the Valentine's chocolates aren't good enough for me!

I decided to be a chocolate snob a while ago.  It does work...especially when all that crappy chocolate comes in from my mom to the kids at all the holidays. FYI-most of that chocolate actually has trans fat in it. They may say it doesn't and put 0 on the information section on the box. Look at the ingredients, anything partially hydrogenated is TRANS FAT!  Even if it isn't listed..they are playing the game by making the serving size smaller, so the trans fat comes with in the guidelines of 0 Trans Fat..but it is in there!  So, those candies come in...thank you Nana...then go right in the trash when no one is looking.  It is a challenge educating my own mom on these things, but it has to be done.  OH, Airheads has trans fat too!  My kids were sad about that one, but I told them it isn't my fault the manufacture chose to use bad ingredients, don't be mad at me....  I do love Godiva, and Lindt, but there is a Chocolatetier in New York that my husband ordered from one year for Valentines for me called Martine Chocolates 1-212-705-2347.  They were absolutely AWESOME.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  Hope that too many of you aren't snowed in this morning.  



50sjayne said:


> I am finally back down to my goal weight. I am going to try hard not to slack. I am allowing myself free reign on movies this weekend! I have figured out something I never really took seriously before-- I really do reward myself with food. That's not any good. I feel great that I had a great week even with having a huge plate of home made cookies in the house. I did cut down on the butter  in them using some karo syrup.



Yay!  Back at goal weight.  Now you know you can live through the holidays and deal with it and be back where you need to be reasonably quickly.  I think your plan for next year is even better!  



tigger813 said:


> Not sure what I'll get in for workouts today. Just feeling lazy I guess.  Think my body is telling me to take it easy. It's just a feeling but I'm going to follow it so I don't get hurt or sick. Always listen to your body!



In yoga class they say "honor your body."  You've been working your pretty darn hard so it probably needs a fews days off!  



maiziezoe said:


> Because of my Lupus, I have a higher chance of having a stroke so I used to take my blood pressure 4 times a day. I just haven't been doing that lately because I am afraid to look at the numbers.  I had my youngest son 3 weeks early because of my bp and my youngest daughter 3 and a half weeks early because of my bp.
> 
> Sometimes I am like an ostrich... I stick my head in the ground to avoid knowing bad things. That's probably how I got fat.



.  If you are afraid to look then you probably need to get it checked out.  I've switched blood pressure meds over the years because you body adapts -- just like it does in the old weight loss thing.  The important thing is for you to be happy and healthy!  

Hope your DD feels better soon, princessbride6205.  



corinnak said:


> Congratulations on your consistently strong losses this challenge!  And on your NSV as well!



Thanks!    It's pretty darn exciting!  



corinnak said:


> I am in maintenance, but truly I am just muddling along as well.  Working out.  Tracking my food (mostly).  But I can feel those old habits wanting to creep back in and given that I am at goal and maintaining, there is less to stand in the way than there was when I was striving to lose.  This week, there was a box of Kashi Good Friends cereal that had my name writtten all over it.  I know there are worse things, but for me, eating cereal straight out of the box is a big red flag.  I am very aware that I am standing at the edge of a very steep, very slippery slope.



Well, I guess if you have to eat something out of a box, cereal is a pretty good choice.  I am sure that maintenance is a process like weight loss -- it takes time to figure out what works and what doesn't.  Back away from the slope and run back to the place that you were when you worked so hard to reach your goal.    If I was in maintenance and had .4 gain I wouldn't worry about it if it was just a fluctuation, but if I knew it was because I was slipping into some of my old habits, then I would keep working on my old habits.  I know you can do this!  



lovedvc said:


> At this mornings weight loss I remained the same.  I know in the past I heard your body can't lose and shrink at the same time.



Interesting theory -- hope it's true.  I think maintaining is underrated by some folks but it is always a plus in my book!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I haven't posted the last couple of weeks because of my potentially miserable showing!  I just need to send them to you!!!



Remember that you don't have to do the whole COW if you don't want to.  You could pick just one habit, i.e. floss your teeth every day, and send just those points to donac.  Just like everything else that we do, we try to be really flexible and let you pick and choose what works for you.

Personally, I love the COW.  I do it every week but I rarely get a perfect score.  It has helped me build some great habits over the 14 months that I've done it.  And it was thanks to the COW that I took up my lifelong dream of playing the piano at age 49!  Thanks, donac, for being our COW keeper!  

, Buffy.  I am so sorry that you are going through this.  Get plenty of rest and take care of yourself.  I hope that you are one of the ones who shakes it after a week or two.  



sahbushka said:


> Was up .4 this week but I feel really good about that considering the night before wi I had a HUGE meal.  I know this coming week is going to be an amazing loss for me.  congrats to all the losers out there and to all of us who are sticking with our commitment to a healthier us!



You've done so well, SarahMay!  Kudos to you!  



redlight said:


> I didn't realize until just now, but I've lost 25 in total (and am at the lowest I've been in a couple years).



Yes, I've noticed how your ticker is moving down to your goal now that you have delurked!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## MelanieC

Sorry I'm late checking in and getting the QOTD out.  We slept in and are enjoying all our snow 


Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?

Mine is sort of a culmination of places I have learned about this topic.  It started with a self awareness about the foods I put into my mouth back from my weight watchers days.  I first started to consciously only buy things that were all natural and I'd really watch the ingredients in my food.  The single source of motivation I have gotten on this subject has been from Tosca Reno from the Eat Clean Diet.  I don't follow her diet necessarily because I don't believe in not counting calories.  That doesn't work for me.  But I've learned so much from her in inspiration and ideas about how to cook, eat and live a clean lifestyle.  Jillian Michaels and Jillian McKeith are two other inspirational people who I have learned more about eating clean.  Last and not least is the Eat Clean magazine.  So many great ideas in this magazine.


----------



## jbm02

Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?

Mine is my 28 day rule:  I try to do something for 28 straight days and eventually, it becomes a habit.  I did this with my 5AM boot camp classes (well, it's 3x a week so I did 5 days a week - for the work week) and now my body just seems to wake up at 4:35, even on the weekends.  Since the first COW, this has been working with my water, 2x a day fruits and vegetables.  Hmmm..at some point I'll remember to add taking multi vitamins because I always seem to forget those!

For those of you who have maintained journals, HOW do you keep up with it?  By the time I check the posts on this thread, go to work, exercise, make dinner, etc etc, I just don't feel "interesting" enough to keep up with my journal.  I did terrific the weeks I kept the journal so I know it can help.  I just don't feel very literate sometimes...


----------



## MelanieC

tigger813 said:


> DH and I had a nice day today. We got a new toaster at BB&B, then ate a fajita burrito at Chipotle. Very yummy! It was our first time there.
> 
> 
> I am going to enjoy my weekend but not too much. I just had a cup of green tea and will have another one again later while watching tv. I think I'm a bit run down though feeling ok. Think my body is telling me to take it easy. It's just a feeling but I'm going to follow it so I don't get hurt or sick. Always listen to your body!



Love Chipotle - It's my absolute favorite fast food and they really do fast food right. It's probably the most healthies fast food you can get.  There onlly downfall is salt, but all fast food falls at that.  They use fresh ingredients and actually cook.  I don't even think they have freezers.  My favorite is either a veggie burrito or if I'm wanting to be healthier and not have white rice or white tortilla I'll have a vegetarian salad with lettuce, fajita veggies, black beans (usually have them give me more than one spoonful since it's my source of protein, 2 heaping spoonfulls of the fresh mild salsa, 1 spoonfull of the medium green salsa, and guacamole - So tasty and pretty healthy for fast food.

Take it easy - Hopefully you get your energy back soon!




Rose&Mike said:


> I switched scales two weeks into the challenge. I'm really glad I did it, becasue my new scale is much more consistent. If you do decide to switch scales be prepared for ugliness. I had to add 6 pounds back into my original weight. It made for a rough week, because I had to deal with the fact that I was even heavier than I thought I was.
> 
> Qof the Day--what's working? Exercising--I love to exercise. I just forget some times. Also, eating smaller portions. When I am comtemplating eating something that I know is a bad choice, I ask myself--do I really want to come on here and type that out for everyone to see? You all are providing positive reinforcement without even knowing it. I am also still really glad that I gave up the diet soda.
> 
> What's not working--I am still eating too much "white" food. But I'm doing better. For instance this week dh was out of town and one night (after a long day at work) I really just wanted a box of mac and cheese. In the past I would have made it and sat down and ate the whole box. Instead I made it with skim milk, a tiny bit of butter, a can of beans and some diced tomatoes. Sprinkled a little mozzarella on top and baked it. I ate it for four meals!! So, not good with the white flour noodles, but I'm getting there. I need to start making the switch to more whole grains. Do you think they'll ever make Kraft mac and cheese with whole grains?




Oh no - yuck!  I bet that was awful to have to add the pounds back on aftr getting the new scale!  I'm glad you gave up diet soda too - that stuff is bad for you - worse than regular soda!  The mac and cheese sounds good!  



maiziezoe said:


> Weighed in this morning... down 1.3 pounds. I was a little miffed because when I weighed myself on Tuesday, I was down 2 pounds... so I actually gained weight during my weight loss. Does that make sense?  I cranked up my work-outs this week by adding my C25k training to my hour a day workouts. I think I am gaining muscle. I also think I need to eat more because I am working out more.
> 
> 
> *Friday's QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?*
> 
> Working for me: Working out. Logging everything I eat. Having a great support system.
> 
> Not working for me: I need to eat more.



Way to go on the weight loss 



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm decided to become a chocolate snob, and only eat the really good chocolate, that way I can tell myself most of the Valentine's chocolates aren't good enough for me!



I'm a chocolate snob too!  I love th darkest healthiest chocolate you can get.  I try to make it organic if possible and the smallest amount of ingredients in the list.  Especially love it with very little sugar.



corinnak said:


> 2/5 Friday QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?
> 
> I am in maintenance, but truly I am just muddling along as well.  Working out.  Tracking my food (mostly).  But I can feel those old habits wanting to creep back in and given that I am at goal and maintaining, there is less to stand in the way than there was when I was striving to lose.  This week, there was a box of Kashi Good Friends cereal that had my name writtten all over it.  I know there are worse things, but for me, eating cereal straight out of the box is a big red flag.  I am very aware that I am standing at the edge of a very steep, very slippery slope.
> 
> And I was a gainer this week - +.4.  Now, technically, that puts me still firmly in the "Maintainer" zone, but tell the truth - if you're losing and you get a +.4, it doesn't feel good and you think "well, I'd better get it together for next week!  As a maintainer, though, I don't quite know how to react.  Is it "well, I'm still within 2 lbs of my goal weight, so no need to worry yet" or is it "ack, I'm up.  Better watch myself this week!"  I'm leaning toward the second one, I have to say, but maybe that's premature.  It's definitely a learning curve.



It definately is a whole new learning exprience when maintaining.  .4 is a very small flucation!  Great job!



lovedvc said:


> At this mornings weight loss I remained the same.  I know in the past I heard your body can't lose and shrink at the same time.  So that's what I'm gonna believe to get through this, this is my shrinking week, I can live with that.  Tomorrow DH and I are going out to dinner for my b-day depending on the amount of snow, but I'll do whatever I have too to get out because I have a babysitter for the entire night.  I'm pretty much planning on sushi, I can get a lot for less points and not feel guilty that I ate something bad for me and I also won't really have the sodium issues that I usually do.



Great way to look at it and it's true. 



donac said:


> I am the same as last week but that is okay with me.  I hurt my knee on Tuesday/Wednesday and it is just feeling better.  I did some exercises this morning but mostly on my arms and abs so that I don't move the leg too much.  Advil is doing a good job.  I had some this morning and nothing since.  I will take some this evening before bed.
> 
> I am sitting here waiting for the snow to come.  Ds2 is at college and was going to get stuff after his last class and sit and watch dvds in his room all weekend.  Ds1 is going up to visit with his girlfriend.  So it is just dh and I with the dog and cats to sit out the storm.  Dh just got back from the store to get an extra shovel.  We have one that is good.  The second one kept falling apart during the last storm so he had to replace that one.  Now we each have one.  He got the last one in Home depot.  I guess I am going to get my work out this weekend.
> 
> I have some grading to do and some math work but I should be able to make time for something I want to do.  Maybe even sew, but I have to get my machine out of the car.
> 
> Take care everyone.  Be careful if you are in the way of the storm.



Hope your enjoying the snow!!!  Sorry to hear about your knee!



redlight said:


> QOTD: What works for me is daily exercise and eating more protein early in the day. What works less well is when I eat too many carbs especially sugars late in the day. Drinking alcohol also doesn't help me.
> 
> I'm down two pounds this week. I'm part of a wedding party in two weeks. The BM's dress fits fairly well now, but a couple more pounds lost would be very nice.



Whoo hoo - Great job on your weight loss this week.




BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Talked to the Dr today and it was Fifth's and you know what the fun part is?
> 
> I will be in pain for months! He said the swelling and joint pain in the knees, wrists, feet and hands can last 6 months.
> DS13 and I went to the high school curriculum fair last night and my legs were killing me.
> Tonight we went to the read in at school, and even though I was sitting most of the night my hands swelled, my wrist hurts (the one that was bothering me in Dec) and my knees are really bad. I had to take my wedding ring off because my hand swelled so much my finger was turning colors. Figures it's my left hand too! ERGH
> So, I will do what I can, when I can and just hope for the best.



Oh no - Hope you have a speedy recovery.  One day at a time, I agre with doing what you can.  



sahbushka said:


> Was up .4 this week but I feel really good about that considering the night before wi I had a HUGE meal.  I know this coming week is going to be an amazing loss for me.  congrats to all the losers out there and to all of us who are sticking with our commitment to a healthier us!
> 
> SarahMay



.4 is not bad considering you had big meal.  Keep up the good work.  Great attitude!



redlight said:


> I didn't realize until just now, but I've lost 25 in total (and am at the lowest I've been in a couple years).



Woo hoo!



cclovesdis said:


> Yesterday's QOTD: What is working is exercising and counting points perfectly. What isn't working is skipping exercise, not having a working pedometer, and skipping tracking what I eat. Also, meals out aren't helping either.
> 
> On the pedometer note, someone asked about a good one and I ordered the exact one that was recommended. Thanks! Can't wait for it to arrive.



If it's the Omron one - I love mine.  I've bought too - first was lost in the toliet, lol.



redwalker said:


> Originally Posted by LuvBaloo  View Post
> I'm decided to become a chocolate snob, and only eat the really good chocolate, that way I can tell myself most of the Valentine's chocolates aren't good enough for me!
> 
> I decided to be a chocolate snob a while ago.  It does work...especially when all that crappy chocolate comes in from my mom to the kids at all the holidays. FYI-most of that chocolate actually has trans fat in it. They may say it doesn't and put 0 on the information section on the box. Look at the ingredients, anything partially hydrogenated is TRANS FAT!  Even if it isn't listed..they are playing the game by making the serving size smaller, so the trans fat comes with in the guidelines of 0 Trans Fat..but it is in there!  So, those candies come in...thank you Nana...then go right in the trash when no one is looking.  It is a challenge educating my own mom on these things, but it has to be done.  OH, Airheads has trans fat too!  My kids were sad about that one, but I told them it isn't my fault the manufacture chose to use bad ingredients, don't be mad at me....  I do love Godiva, and Lindt, but there is a Chocolatetier in New York that my husband ordered from one year for Valentines for me called Martine Chocolates 1-212-705-2347.  They were absolutely AWESOME.




So agree with the chocolate snob attitude.  I mean why eat something that is just ok.


----------



## MelanieC

We were shocked when the snow didn't start until after 9pm last night.  DS12 went to spend the night at a friends house and DD17 was at work.  DH and I decided to go out to a new Italian place that we have wanted to try.  I had done good up until that point, and I know it put m above my calories for the day but the scale was only up .6 this morning so not too bad.  Today I'm back on track!  Yesterday will be my high day for the week.  Luckily the snow was just starting, but accumilating quicky when DH went to pick up DD17 (we didn't let her drive herself to work since it was supposed to be bad).

Poor DH just got done shoveling now.  He even went on the roof over the family room and got the snow off since that part of the roof is flat and is not part of the second floor of the house. I probably should have helped him and burned some calories, but I'm not a fan of cold or shoveling, lol.

There is nothing better than a snow day.  We have plans to do absolutely nothing today!!!!!


----------



## princessbride6205

*QOTD Friday: What is working and not?*
Getting in enough water is working. Exercise is also working for me. I've been aiming to get in 3 runs a week plus some other exercise. I have a chart on my fridge for my running training, and I like to check off each workout. Having the goals (5ks, Disney 1/2 marathon) and the feeling of accomplishment after each run are working for me. Thinking more about my food and listening to my body is usually working regarding food. Before eating something that's not on plan, I try to think if it is worth it. Sometimes, the answer is yes and I try not to beat myself up over it. I usually pay attention to when I'm feeling full or not hungry. 
Getting enough fruits and veg is not working for me. Some days I can get in 2 of each, but more often than not, I feel like preparing them is a chore or not what I really want to eat. 

*Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?*
I can't think of one general philosophy that has helped me. I'm sure there is something I'm forgetting. 
One specific thing is adding/sneaking vegetables to foods we're already eating. On BL last season, they grated zucchini and mixed it with pasta half and half. So you are eating less pasta but it looks like more on the plate. You just throw the raw zucchini into the water near the end of the pasta cooking. I add carrots when I make tomato sauce now. 

As kind of a follow up to both questions above, I feel like this thread and challenge in general have really helped me. I've learned things about weight loss and been inspired by others here. I like that it holds me accountable with the weigh ins. I like having a community of people to be a part of that is also focused on being healthy.


----------



## tigger813

MelanieC- Loved Chipotle but DH and I both have a little bit of a tummy ache today. 

I've made 2 chocolate chip coffee cakes for church tomorrow. DH and I had some leftover spaghetti sauce that we had in the freezer. It was his Mom's recipe with a meatball in it. Had some parmesan cheese on top and a few lowfat crescent rolls. I just had a piece of coffee cake while putting it on the platter for church tomorrow. DOn't know if I'll eat anything else today. 

Just poured a big bottle of water to drink. Gonna go lay down in the bedroom with DD2. She is fighting a cold so hopefully she and I can rest up for a long day tomorrow at church and then the Super Bowl party tomorrow. I feel really wiped again today but that was probably due to the fact that DD2 woke up at 2:10 am after she wet her bed again! I had the hardest time getting back to sleep and then got up at 8:10 this morning. I have done 3 loads of laundry but haven't even gotten out of my jammies. I think we all needed a day to relax. DD1 and DH are playing MAGIC right now and we want to try and play Toy Story Mania later.

Alright enough whining! Time to go back to bed!


----------



## mikamah

Well, i had 90 minutes while my son is at a party, and thought I'd be able to catch up, but this thread has been hopping, which is so great.  I'll have to try and sneak back on after bedtime tonight.  

The qotds- if i was in disney world right now, I would spend the day at epcot, start with some soaring, and then cruise the world showcase and do some kimpossible missions with michael, perhaps after a stop at the margarita stand. 

What's working for me, is the exercise challenge- I am definitely moving more, and that is pretty much keeping me from gaining.  What's not working it the eating, and half-heartedly doing ww.  But halfway is better that not trying at all, so I'm cutting myself some slack, and am just going to keep on swimming



kimara said:


> i'm SO happy.  for the first time in years I AM IN ONE-DERLAND!!  i know some of you have never been this big and i am happy for you, but i am SO thrilled i can't explain it!  that has been my invisible wall, and i just walked through it.   i have to keep walking and keep going or i will put myself back on the other side of the wall.
> :


Whoo hoo!!  Congratulations.  I know how wonderful that feels, and am working my way back down there again!! 

Hope those who aren't feeling well feel better soon.  Congrats to all who have lost, and hugs to those who gained, like others have said, we're all doing the best we can, and we will be successful if we just keep trying.  

Thanks Pjlla for coaching last week, and welcome Melanie this week.  I'm thinking melanie might get us all thinking of clean eating a little more this week.  

Thanks shannon and dona for the weight keeping and cow keeping.  

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

MelanieC said:


> Sorry I'm late checking in and getting the QOTD out.  We slept in and are enjoying all our snow
> 
> 
> Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?



A couple things that have really clicked for me.
The idea of if you drop a dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw them all on the floor, so don't quit when you make a mistake in your weightloss plans.  Another one, is don't tell yourself you CAN'T have something.  Focus on what you want:  do you want the chocolate or do you want to lose weight?
I've enjoyed reading some articles and one of Jillian's books.  Also enjoyed some of the south beach diet book for the science of food.
Pjlla's statement of "control what you can control" comes to mind when I'm feeling stressed.


----------



## tigger813

Redwalker got me started on my journey along with watching BL and getting a Wii last Christmas. Reading these threads has also helped me a lot. All this wisdom in one place is SO WONDERFUL! 

I'm pretty much taking this weekend off from working out since I'm not feeling well today and I won't be home tomorrow unless I'm still not feeling well. I just spent the last 5 minutes belching nonstop so I'm actually feeling a bit better. LOL! 

DD2 wouldn't nap though I think I did for a few minutes. I still have yet to watch Madagascar 2 from beginning to end despite the fact that I am enjoying the movie! Now she's watching Flushed Away and I'm trying to decide what I want to do next. I just have no desire to do anything AT ALL! I did bake earlier so at least that is done. Maybe I'll make myself some more green tea and see if that helps my stomach. I don't want to miss the Super Bowl party tomorrow as it's a chance to catch up with some old friends. We're even going earlier so we have time to chat before the other guests arrive!

UGH!


----------



## Rose&Mike

50sjayne--I used kidney beans with the mac and cheese. But I love beans, so I don't think I would have cared what kind. Beans are my go to food for protein.

tigger813--hope you are feeling better soon.

BernardandMissBianca-- sending good wishes your way for a speedy recovery.

Hope everyone is being careful shoveling snow! We only got a couple of inches, but it was that heavy wet stuff. Very heavy! We're supposed to get more early next week. Yuck!

Have a good weekend!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I have been out of the loop the last few days.   I had to take the dog back to the vet for his breathing.   They increased his Lasix and did another xray.   Had a spat with DH over the vet bill.   Grrrrr I am mad.  So I went for a walk and just made dinner.    OK vent over.

What has worked for me is the phrase I keep repeating from that P90X dude.   Do your best and forget the rest.   It has been keeping me on track.  Also losing the all or nothing mentality.   Plus this thread has been a huge help.   So thanks everyone!!


----------



## carmiedog

Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?

My mantra: Just keep swimming, swimming. Just keep swimming, swimming. (Inspired by... ) 

Made a chocolate pie for a school raffle that was canceled due to a snow storm last night. I haven't touched it yet, but I'm down with the flu and think I deserve a small piece! Not even going to do the math and figure out the calories. Sick sucks and I'm not gonna feel guilty over a little bit of pleasure. Besides, even with the flu I'm still doing a 20-minute WALK on the treadmill to keep up with cow - that deserves a reward, right?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

carmiedog said:


> that.seriously.sucks.
> 
> I've been sick the last two weeks, but at least I know I'll be over it soon.
> 
> I don't know how constant the discomfort is or if it comes and goes. I hope you find something you can do to exercise. If not, just make maintaining your new goal and don't worry about losing right now.



It's not all the time, except for my wrist so I'm trying to do something when I can. I'm hoping that a little work out will help improve the pain but I'll find out tonight. I'm going to try to do a little Wii stuff before bed. 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Wow. I thought that was a preschool thing. I never heard of it until I worked in a preschool for awhile and it went around a couple of times.  None of the adults ever got it but its possible for the kids to pass it on apparently.  I hope you feel better soon.



I didn't think adults could get it at all. And they say kids get it once but mine have all had it 3 times, so I'm really surprised I didn't have an immunity to it.



jennz said:


> It CAN last 6 months but doesn't for everyone.  Mine was about 2 weeks where it was super painful, almost just stayed in bed every day.  After that I was still achy but able to get around, for the next week, then just achy for about a month after that.  I remember so well b/c I was at my parents for the worst of it and a 1200 mile drive home while I was still achy after 3 1/2 weeks!
> 
> I hope yours passes quickly!!!  The good news is you know you don't have to live with this forever.



I hope it doesn't last that long!! It sure does make you tired though. I ready for bed now!


Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?

Bob's quote of "Believe in yourself, trust the process, change forever"

And that movie I was talking about earlier with the Cinderella Pact. Where she was talking about the Fat suit. That was a real eye opener.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!! 

Hopefully it doesn't derail me for long, and I can work on my food even if I can't work out.


----------



## MelanieC

princessbride6205 said:


> *QOTD Friday: What is working and not?*
> Getting in enough water is working. Exercise is also working for me. I've been aiming to get in 3 runs a week plus some other exercise. I have a chart on my fridge for my running training, and I like to check off each workout. Having the goals (5ks, Disney 1/2 marathon) and the feeling of accomplishment after each run are working for me. Thinking more about my food and listening to my body is usually working regarding food. Before eating something that's not on plan, I try to think if it is worth it. Sometimes, the answer is yes and I try not to beat myself up over it. I usually pay attention to when I'm feeling full or not hungry.
> Getting enough fruits and veg is not working for me. Some days I can get in 2 of each, but more often than not, I feel like preparing them is a chore or not what I really want to eat.
> 
> *Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?*
> I can't think of one general philosophy that has helped me. I'm sure there is something I'm forgetting.
> One specific thing is adding/sneaking vegetables to foods we're already eating. On BL last season, they grated zucchini and mixed it with pasta half and half. So you are eating less pasta but it looks like more on the plate. You just throw the raw zucchini into the water near the end of the pasta cooking. I add carrots when I make tomato sauce now.
> 
> As kind of a follow up to both questions above, I feel like this thread and challenge in general have really helped me. I've learned things about weight loss and been inspired by others here. I like that it holds me accountable with the weigh ins. I like having a community of people to be a part of that is also focused on being healthy.




I love sneaking veggies in too - Grated veggies are so great and the kids don't even realize they are eating them, lol.

I agree about the community - It's a wonderful community and I'm so happy I've been a part of the BL challenges and WISH for so many years!





tigger813 said:


> MelanieC- Loved Chipotle but DH and I both have a little bit of a tummy ache today.
> 
> Just poured a big bottle of water to drink. Gonna go lay down in the bedroom with DD2. She is fighting a cold so hopefully she and I can rest up for a long day tomorrow at church and then the Super Bowl party tomorrow. I feel really wiped again today but that was probably due to the fact that DD2 woke up at 2:10 am after she wet her bed again! I had the hardest time getting back to sleep and then got up at 8:10 this morning. I have done 3 loads of laundry but haven't even gotten out of my jammies. I think we all needed a day to relax. DD1 and DH are playing MAGIC right now and we want to try and play Toy Story Mania later.
> 
> Alright enough whining! Time to go back to bed!



Oh no - Sorry to hear you guys aren't feeling good.  That isn't a good way to ever want to go back - yuck!   Hope DD2 gets better soon and that you feel better too. 



mikamah said:


> What's working for me, is the exercise challenge- I am definitely moving more, and that is pretty much keeping me from gaining.  What's not working it the eating, and half-heartedly doing ww.  But halfway is better that not trying at all, so I'm cutting myself some slack, and am just going to keep on swimming
> 
> Hope those who aren't feeling well feel better soon.  Congrats to all who have lost, and hugs to those who gained, like others have said, we're all doing the best we can, and we will be successful if we just keep trying.
> 
> Thanks Pjlla for coaching last week, and welcome Melanie this week.  I'm thinking melanie might get us all thinking of clean eating a little more this week.
> 
> Thanks shannon and dona for the weight keeping and cow keeping.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!



Thanks - Keep it up though, I agree that half heartedly is better than not at all!  Just keep swimming 



LuvBaloo said:


> A couple things that have really clicked for me.
> The idea of if you drop a dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw them all on the floor, so don't quit when you make a mistake in your weightloss plans.  Another one, is don't tell yourself you CAN'T have something.  Focus on what you want:  do you want the chocolate or do you want to lose weight?
> I've enjoyed reading some articles and one of Jillian's books.  Also enjoyed some of the south beach diet book for the science of food.
> Pjlla's statement of "control what you can control" comes to mind when I'm feeling stressed.



So true, and it's hard to do sometimes.  It's one I struggle with but have noticed I'm getting better at.  



tigger813 said:


> Redwalker got me started on my journey along with watching BL and getting a Wii last Christmas. Reading these threads has also helped me a lot. All this wisdom in one place is SO WONDERFUL!
> 
> I'm pretty much taking this weekend off from working out since I'm not feeling well today and I won't be home tomorrow unless I'm still not feeling well. I just spent the last 5 minutes belching nonstop so I'm actually feeling a bit better. LOL!
> 
> DD2 wouldn't nap though I think I did for a few minutes. I still have yet to watch Madagascar 2 from beginning to end despite the fact that I am enjoying the movie! Now she's watching Flushed Away and I'm trying to decide what I want to do next. I just have no desire to do anything AT ALL! I did bake earlier so at least that is done. Maybe I'll make myself some more green tea and see if that helps my stomach. I don't want to miss the Super Bowl party tomorrow as it's a chance to catch up with some old friends. We're even going earlier so we have time to chat before the other guests arrive!
> 
> UGH!



Hope you get to feeling etter.  Taking a weekend off once in a while is a good thing, especially when your not feeling well.



Rose&Mike said:


> Hope everyone is being careful shoveling snow! We only got a couple of inches, but it was that heavy wet stuff. Very heavy! We're supposed to get more early next week. Yuck!
> 
> Have a good weekend!



We have another one coming too on Tuesday night into Wednesday.  Note to self.........bring home my laptop on Tuesday after work.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I have been out of the loop the last few days.   I had to take the dog back to the vet for his breathing.   They increased his Lasix and did another xray.   Had a spat with DH over the vet bill.   Grrrrr I am mad.  So I went for a walk and just made dinner.    OK vent over.
> 
> What has worked for me is the phrase I keep repeating from that P90X dude.   Do your best and forget the rest.   It has been keeping me on track.  Also losing the all or nothing mentality.   Plus this thread has been a huge help.   So thanks everyone!!




Great quote and so true!  



carmiedog said:


> Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?
> 
> My mantra: Just keep swimming, swimming. Just keep swimming, swimming. (Inspired by... )
> 
> Made a chocolate pie for a school raffle that was canceled due to a snow storm last night. I haven't touched it yet, but I'm down with the flu and think I deserve a small piece! Not even going to do the math and figure out the calories. Sick sucks and I'm not gonna feel guilty over a little bit of pleasure. Besides, even with the flu I'm still doing a 20-minute WALK on the treadmill to keep up with cow - that deserves a reward, right?



Love the just keep swimming mantra   I say you deserve a reward.  I can't even get myself to start working out and I don't have the flu.  Just remember - ONE piece.  If you feel like more, tell yourself you can have another tomorrow if you still want it.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?
> 
> Bob's quote of "Believe in yourself, trust the process, change forever"
> 
> And that movie I was talking about earlier with the Cinderella Pact. Where she was talking about the Fat suit. That was a real eye opener.



I love Bob   Great quote!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!!
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't derail me for long, and I can work on my food even if I can't work out.



So true - It's totally possible to lose weight even without exercising at all.


----------



## MelanieC

DH and I went to see Dear John this afternoon.  Bring tissues if you go to see it! 

I ended up being 158 calories over my range today, but I didn't have any popcorn at the movies so that is a good thing.  The rest of the week I'm going to work my butt off to stay on the low end of my calorie range as usual, lol.


----------



## sahbushka

jbm02 said:


> Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?
> 
> Mine is my 28 day rule:  I try to do something for 28 straight days and eventually, it becomes a habit.  I did this with my 5AM boot camp classes (well, it's 3x a week so I did 5 days a week - for the work week) and now my body just seems to wake up at 4:35, even on the weekends.  Since the first COW, this has been working with my water, 2x a day fruits and vegetables.  Hmmm..at some point I'll remember to add taking multi vitamins because I always seem to forget those!
> 
> For those of you who have maintained journals, HOW do you keep up with it?  By the time I check the posts on this thread, go to work, exercise, make dinner, etc etc, I just don't feel "interesting" enough to keep up with my journal.  I did terrific the weeks I kept the journal so I know it can help.  I just don't feel very literate sometimes...



Journaling is the one thing that helps me the most.  It really opens your eyes to what you put in your body.  I write things down as soon as I consume them...I always have my book with me, just like always havinig my purse with me.


LuvBaloo said:


> A couple things that have really clicked for me.
> The idea of if you drop a dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw them all on the floor, so don't quit when you make a mistake in your weightloss plans.  Another one, is don't tell yourself you CAN'T have something.  Focus on what you want:  do you want the chocolate or do you want to lose weight?
> I've enjoyed reading some articles and one of Jillian's books.  Also enjoyed some of the south beach diet book for the science of food.
> Pjlla's statement of "control what you can control" comes to mind when I'm feeling stressed.



This was the exact one I was going to put down.  I remember reading it in the summer bl challenge which is the first one I participated in and it has helped me tremendously.  I would always quit if I messed up before but now I just pick up and continue on.


IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I have been out of the loop the last few days.   I had to take the dog back to the vet for his breathing.   They increased his Lasix and did another xray.   Had a spat with DH over the vet bill.   Grrrrr I am mad.  So I went for a walk and just made dinner.    OK vent over.
> 
> What has worked for me is the phrase I keep repeating from that P90X dude.   Do your best and forget the rest.   It has been keeping me on track.  Also losing the all or nothing mentality.   Plus this thread has been a huge help.   So thanks everyone!!



That would be Tony.  I did power 90 back in the day (7 years ago) and enjoyed it pretty well.  I hear his p90x is a lot harder though!  DH has been doing a bit of it on his personal trainer course.

I have been doing well...been to the gym 4 times this week with plans to go on monday as well.

Have a good one all and don't forget to drink that water!

SarahMay


----------



## tea pot

ladytink75 said:


> I just wanted to share some of my great news... if you don't know yet I am trying to run the 2011 DPHM and of course you know that you have to have a 16 min per mile pace well today I got under 16 min a mile for my pace... my actual pace was 15'46" per mile... I am so thrilled about it... I just hope that I can continue this progress...



 Congrats! 



MelanieC said:


> Thanks pjlla for coaching this week!!
> 
> I'll be your coach for this week!!  Looking forward to getting more involved again in the thread.
> 
> I'll post tomorrows QOTD tonight for those who come on before I get to log in tomorrow morning (after I get to work).
> 
> Friday's QOTD -  Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now.  What is working for you, what is not working for you.  Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?
> .



What has worked this time is just still being here and not giving up. 
What is not working is being inconsistent.
 I've had an up and down pattern and have lost a total of 6 lbs over these past 5 weeks. 4 of the same lbs twice. I learned that on the weeks that I skip breakfast, don't drink the H2O and only eat 2 cooked vegetables no salads etc. I either stay the same or gain. Even thought I can honestly say that my calorie intake has been just about the same all 5 weeks. 
So Calories In =Calories Out is a lie. 
The good thing is... I Learned that I really can loose Wt and what actually works and doesn't work for me 
Thanks to you all I'm still Swimming  




my3princes said:


> We sewed our own at home.  Of course with 7 of us it could have been a sewing bee


Thanks so much I'm really getting excited about this. We're planning a Family Sewing bee including the guys.. I told them they could cut and pin and the ladies would us the sewing machine.  



3_disprincesses said:


> WOW...I hate reading all the problems everyone has had recently...With all the illness, sick pets, etc  I hope everyone feels better soon!
> 
> I turned in my notice at work last week to accept a position at another company beginning 2/8.  Being in management, I was sent home to enjoy my last 2 weeks off from work with pay.  That's great...right?!  Well, earlier this week, issues were brought up that I thought were going to cost me my new job!  as if that wasn't enough to worry about, DBF - we're to be married in April - and I had a disagreement that I feared would change EVERYTHING!  I spent Tuesday and Wednesday crying and eating...now, I'm suffering from PMS!  All is ok now...I still start my new job Monday and DBF and I are spending this weekend (except for during the Super Bowl - GEAUX SAINTS!) getting ready to move his stuff to my house.  BUT...the results of the stress eating (and the PMS) will definately show in tomorrows weigh-in.  But I will get up and get on that scale and hopefully remember the consequences the next time I have such a terrible time.
> ♥ Theresa



 




tigger813 said:


> Heading down at 7:30 for my Last Chance Workout! I weighed myself when I got up and am at a new low so looking forward to it being even lower after my workout! Wish I could've gotten up at 5:30 to workout but with working last night I was wiped! I was awake but went back to sleep until 6 and then again until 6:17.
> 
> Have to catch up on my EA Sports Active workouts so I will have to do extra on Saturday but, knock on wood, we have no plans so I should have time.  I will also be baking for a brunch at church on Sunday tomorrow and we will be going to a Super Bowl party on Sunday afternoon. Gotta try not to overdo it this weekend and undo my success this week!
> !



tigger I'm in awe of all the great exercise time you put in It's inspiring 



happysmyly said:


> I will be on vacation for the next 10 days--  Liz



Have a Magical time in Disney Land



tigger813 said:


> I have reached my lowest weight once again! I am at 157.2 this morning 1.6 less than the end of the last challenge!!!! 42.8 pounds total since last Christmas!
> !



That's Fantastic 



jennz said:


> :
> teapot - there are patterns on http://www.projectlinus.org  We are doing the no-sew fleece.  It's all falling together - just got an email from JoAnn with 40% off fleece.    We will definitely upgrade our tickets so this will be a big help!



Thanks so much I'll check it out and since the guys will be helping the No-Sew fleece will work out great.  




redwalker said:


> Very well said...I think everyone on this thread is making a commitment to better themselves, their lives and showing good examples to those around us.  It doesn't matter if you have over 100lbs to loose or 10lbs. The fact is that we are all making the effort...you wouldn't be here if you weren't making the effort!  You recognize that a change must happen, and are working toward that change. We all must look to the future, the future of ourselves.  Let go of any shame or bad feelings of ourselves.   Focus on what is going to come next, how we are going to better ourselves. We are doing this for ourselves-first and foremost.  Then for our families and friends..so that we can enjoy life with them as long as we can.  You all have no idea how many lives we touch, and becoming a healthy active person is not just good for ourselves, but for everyone around us.



You are so right ...Thanks I need that...




pjlla said:


> I am DETERMINED that I will hit my goal by Easter at the latest.  So I am vowing here to RENEW my committment to all of the habits that got me this far..... JOURNAL every bite, EXERCISE 45+ minutes per days 6 days per week, STAY WITHIN my 20 points EVERY DAY, REDUCE my carbs, INCREASE my MUFAs and VEGGIES, 2 liters of water every day (may have to reduce this), WEIGH/MEASURE my portions.



Thanks pjlla..  Easter is a great time to reach goal I know you'll do it 



lecach said:


> My weigh-ins follow a usual pattern = up one week, down the next. I've been really good all week. And I was so proud of myself last night for eating at Red Robin and instead of a burger and fries I had the chicken ensenada. But then my weigh-in was up .2. Which isnt huge but I would sure prefer a loss. If you average my total loss since I started my diet and exercise it works out to 1 pound a week which isnt terrible I guess.
> 
> TMI for a moment.....I eat a ton of vegetables and not that much meat but I still have a slow digestive system if you know what I mean. I think that's a large part of my problem with weight loss since it takes me so long to eliminate everything I eat. It's not uncommon for me to go 3 days without "going". Any suggestions?



I know What you mean this has been my pattern too. but I think I can change it now.. 
Have you tried oatmeal or bran cereal with fruit even a few dried fruit can help apricots always work for me you only need a couple.. best of luck


----------



## redlight

> Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?



I think it would be the saying "eat breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince, and dinner as a pauper" (meaning, eat more early in the day, and less at night). I still don't eat as much as I should at breakfast and I sometimes sneak in the snacks at night, but I am getting much better!


----------



## pjlla

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Recipe, please?



It was really just a very basic chicken noodle soup (chicken, carrots, celery, onions, black beans, egg noodles).... but it was about 50% homemade stock and that made all the difference.  I make it about once a month this time of year... but some batches just turn out yummier.... I think it depends on the quality/quantity of the homemade stock.  I ALWAYS chill and defat the stock before I use it.  I occasionally also add corn and sometimes I use potatoes instead of egg noodles.  I never measure anything, so I'm afraid I can't help any more than that.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Talked to the Dr today and it was Fifth's and you know what the fun part is?
> 
> I will be in pain for months! He said the swelling and joint pain in the knees, wrists, feet and hands can last 6 months.
> DS13 and I went to the high school curriculum fair last night and my legs were killing me.
> Tonight we went to the read in at school, and even though I was sitting most of the night my hands swelled, my wrist hurts (the one that was bothering me in Dec) and my knees are really bad. I had to take my wedding ring off because my hand swelled so much my finger was turning colors. Figures it's my left hand too! ERGH
> So, I will do what I can, when I can and just hope for the best.



YIKES.... hopefully 6 months is just a "worst case scenario".  Could you take some sort of anti-inflammatory to help?  And seriously, I hope this doesn't disrupt your scrapbooking. Hand pain could really throw a wrench in it.  I sometimes get osteoarthritis type hand pain when I have been scrapbooking a lot and it is kind of a pain (literally and figuratively).  

I will certainly be praying for your healing.  



jbm02 said:


> Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?
> 
> Mine is my 28 day rule:  I try to do something for 28 straight days and eventually, it becomes a habit.  I did this with my 5AM boot camp classes (well, it's 3x a week so I did 5 days a week - for the work week) and now my body just seems to wake up at 4:35, even on the weekends.  Since the first COW, this has been working with my water, 2x a day fruits and vegetables.  Hmmm..at some point I'll remember to add taking multi vitamins because I always seem to forget those!
> 
> For those of you who have maintained journals, HOW do you keep up with it?  By the time I check the posts on this thread, go to work, exercise, make dinner, etc etc, I just don't feel "interesting" enough to keep up with my journal.  I did terrific the weeks I kept the journal so I know it can help.  I just don't feel very literate sometimes...



I have been journaling nearly EVERY meal for over two years now.  It just becomes a habit. If you are talking about food journaling, I can address that issue.  But if you mean more like a personal diary, I'll be of NO help.... the only time in my LIFE that I was able to keep up with a daily diary was 8th grade!

My food journal is just a cheap spiral bound notebook (well.... after 2 years it is actually MANY notebooks).  It sits in the same spot on the kitchen counter all the time with a pen or pencil on top.  I TRY to write BEFORE I bite instead of after.  If I am packing lunch/snacks for work, I write them down as I am packing them in the morning.  

I do take the food journal along if I am going to be gone all day or longer.  If I am going to be in "polite company" sometimes I just use a tiny notebook in my purse to take notes and I later transfer the notes to my regular notebook. 

I use the large space at the top of the page to record my exercise for the day.  I record the type of exercise (using my own shorthand... TM for treadmill, TC for treadclimber, CT for circuit training, etc), the amount of time for each exercise, and any special notes (like my time when I run my 5K, or anything unusual).  I also record what time of day I did the exercise.  

I was keeping track of my water for a while, but now I actually only make notes when I DON'T get enough water, since I virtually ALWAYS drink 2 liters or more.  

I also record my weekly weight on Fridays (my official weigh-in day), my TOM dates, and anything else unusual (like if I was feeling sick or if I had any GI distress).  

Occasionally I will take a page to record any feelings that I might be having about my journey... like if I have been struggling with munchies or feeling uninspired.  

I also make notes next to my food .... I sometimes specify if I don't measure/weigh my food (that way if I have a bad weigh in I am make note if I didn't weigh/measure my food enough... maybe my portion sizes are out of whack), I make note if something is store bought versus homemade or maybe what brand it is.... I break down things like salad and try to specify what was in it (instead of just writing "salad" I write... "baby spinach, grape tomatoes, cucumber, carrots").

It all sounds pretty time consuming, but I have developed my own shorthand and abbreviations and I can write an entire meal in just a minute.  HTH.

Evening all!

I had an excellent OP day today and I got in plenty of exercise at the Y this morning.  I made a few things using recipes I found here on the WW recipe index... neither was a HUGE success, but both were edible.  One was a lowfat brownie muffin recipe that used All-Bran cereal (I substituted FiberOne since I had it on hand).  They are tasty and low points, but not overly chocolatey.  If I ever make them again I will perhaps add a tablespoon of coco powder to "chocolate things up" a  little more.  I may have one for breakfast with a bit of peanut butter... that sounds yummy!

My thoughts are with everyone on the East Coast being pummelled with that huge winter storm... but I must say I am SOOOOO glad we aren't getting it.  We get our share of that kind of weather enough of the time.  Anyhow, be careful driving and digging out.



Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?

Hard to pick one thing.  As I have traveled on this journey, I have become more and more interested in clean eating and healthy eating.  I was brought up in a healthy house.... we were eating broccoli and whole wheat LONG before it was fashionable or talked about anywhere. (Yup... my Mom was a pioneer!!)  But I am really learning more and more and more about the right foods to eat for maximum health.  It has become EQUALLY important for me to become HEALTHY in addition to becoming SLIM.  The two are NOT mutually inclusive.  

Sunday is my usual day off of exercise, but I'm going to try to get in 30 minutes anyhow.  Tomorrow is the first day in a long time that I don't have ANYTHING scheduled!  I am so excited to have a lazy day.  I'm going to sleep until at least 7 am!!   Then I'm going to make a nice breakfast for the family, throw in some laundry, get in my workout and DEFINITELY spend some time at my scrapbook table.  Maybe we'll have some family game or movie time.  

I'll be back to chat tomorrow..................P


----------



## maiziezoe

Evening all!

Hubby and I went to Bonefish Grill for dinner tonight. Oh my gosh, it was so good. We shared a Bang Bang Shrimp... my whole entire body was joyful because I was eating something non-diety. It was so good. Tomorrow is our 6th Anniversary. We had to celebrate today because he leaves in the morning to go to Virginia to train for a new job (hopefully his plane is able to land. I understand there is a lot of snow there). I love him more today than I did the day I married him.  

*Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?
*

I think the most important thing I have learned regarding my weight loss was on this thread. _I need to eat to lose weight. _  In the past I stopped eating and exercised for hours and hours. Sure the weight came off, but it came back on too... twice as fast as it came off.  

Oh, and one time, Jillian said, "Are you stupid? Do you want to DIE??" I don't remember who she said it to but I can hear her say it in my head all the time.


----------



## MelanieC

Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?  


DH is getting wings and I'm lucky - I'm vegetarian now so I won't be partaking and it won't be hard to forgo those 

I plan on making hummus and a recipe I haven't tried yet for a artichoke dip (just artichokes, garlic cloves and Olive oil).  Apparently the artichoke dip is really good and creamy (becomes roasted).  I may actually take the dip and make a panini with it or else just eat both with some of Mary's Gone Crackers (my current favorite healthy cracker).  

Remember to take it one hour at a time tomorrow.  Drink lots of water, keep alcholic drinks to a minimum or even try not to drink them since they usually cause you to eat more automatically.  Journal what your eating tomorrow. Don't mindlessly eat. Don't stand at the dip bowl or in the kitchen and eat.  Even if you take it and sit down and eat in front of the TV, put it on your plate after measuring out what your going to eat (and writing it down).  Mindless eating in the kitchen or dipping and eating at the bowl will add on extra calories because your not as likely to feel like you ate, you'll do it too fast and you won't be as likely to write it down. Sit down before you take any bites of food and write it down and become accountable before you eat it.  If you know before you bite, your more likely to limit your eating as well as maybe decide to make better choices.  You can do this, We can do this.  Enjoy yourself, but keep yourself in check.


----------



## sahbushka

Sunday's QOTD:  This is not a special day in my household...dh does not do the whole sport thing and neither do I.  My plan for the day is to work from 8-4, have a play date for my son at my house and have a great time talking with the little girls mom!  Oh, and an early bedtime since I am working till midnight tonight and then going to work at 8 tomorrow!

Good luck all,
Sarahmay


----------



## princessbride6205

*Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?*
We are not getting together with anyone, so it'll just be us. I don't like football, so it's all about the commercials for me (hope there are some good ones to entertain me!). I'll be serving us 3 healthy-ish snacks that we'll use as our dinner:
1. Homemade black bean hummus, with pita chips, carrots & celery dippers
2. Salsa and chips (okay, chips not healthy, moderation!)
3. "Buffalo wings" (the Morningstar Farms veggie kind)

Maybe serve some fruit or something, too...


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?
We are going to a party at a neighbor friend's house.  Kickoff isn't until 3:30, so I'm planning on eating a good sized lunch just before we head over.  We are going to bring a healthy dish that I can nosh on while I'm there.  Maybe some roasted cauliflower and dip.  I just bought the Hungry Girl cookbook tonight and there were some neat looking recipes in there.  I'll look through it a bit more after I get home from church.  

I'm really proud of myself so far this weekend.  We had pizza last night.  That could have been BAD because I really love pizza.  I had avoided it thus far since Jan. 1st because I was afraid that with one bite, I'd overindulge.  Instead, we decided on Papa Murphy and ordered one of the deLITE pizzas.  I figured out the calories before we even ordered and I kept track of every bite.  DH and I went out dinner tonight (another worry of mine).  We went to sushi and we were careful about not ordering rolls with tempura, so between the healthier rolls and nigiri, I came home with calories to spare.  I'm going to splurge on my evening cup of hot cocoa now!

Have a great Superbowl Sunday, everyone!  And, Go Saints!


----------



## tigger813

Sunday's QOTD: I'm going to try and succeed by not eating much earlier in the day and then eating moderately at the party we are supposed to go to. Tummy seems better today though I have a bit of a sore throat and a stuffy nose. DD2 must be giving me her cold.

It's going to be a long and difficult day foodwise. I have to be at church for 9 this morning. Today is our annual meeting at church so we have a service and Sunday school at 9am followed by a brunch that I made coffee cake for. Then I will spend the next 2-3 hours downstairs with another woman with all the kids of the church. I am in charge of the little ones. I have DD2s DVD player, my Ipod with lots of music, foamie stickers and craft stickers so hopefully that will keep them busy. At noon there will be pizza ordered. I've already got 2 bottles of water in the fridge ready to take with me and I will take my one can of soda that I drink a day. I have a few LUNA bars I can bring with me and I'll grab some other lite snacks to have with me.  Heading to a Super Bowl party early and bringing a spicy dip. Using lite cream cheese and lite Mexican cheese to make it so it won't be as bad as it could be. It's also made with popcorn chicken and Frank's Buffalo chicken sauce. I'll probably take  a wine cooler or 2 with me.

Will have no time for exercise today unless we get home from church earlier than I think we might.

Time to start getting the girls up and make sure everyone ie healthy enough for church. DD2 was coughing a bit earlier. At least she didn't have an accident during the night and I actually slept pretty well I think.
Enjoy your day. Probably won't get back on again until later tonight after the Super Bowl Party!

Rooting for the Saints since the Pats aren't in it!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Saturday's Qotd--just keep swimming keeps floating around in my brain. I feel like it's becoming my life mantra with everything that's going on at home lately. Nothing bad, just a little stressful.

Sunday's Qotd--I'm planning on going to the Y this afternoon. (I think I'm becoming a Y junky. Replacing one addiction with another.)

Then depending on what the scale says today, I might just give myself a day off. I know I didn't eat enough yesterday. We're going to a party, and they usually have lots of fruit and veggies for dipping, so that's good. I'm a vegetarian, so don't have to worry about the wings and that kind of stuff. I am such a binge eater--and that ususally consisted of chips, dip, chocolate, diet soda and the tv, all eaten by myself. So while what I eat today may not be perfect, if I get in a good workout, I know I won't go overboard, so I'm ok with a day off.

Oh--and I almost forgot to say--Go Colts!!!!


----------



## jenanderson

Hi Everyone!  It was a very busy few days so I am very far behind.  

*2/5 Friday QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?*

What is working - My exercise plan is working.  I pledged to do the C25K program to help me start running and I am on week 5 and doing great.  I know that I could use to add a bit more cross training and I plan on developing a plan for that as well.  The COW is also working.  I have changed and developed great habits based off this list.  I do struggle a little bit once they leave the list so this is something I want to work on.

What is not working - This week I did not write everything down... tracked in my head.  While I still lost 1.5 pounds this week, I do not feel like this really worked for me.  I feel like to have really successful weeks, I have to journal/log everything.  

*2/6 Saturday QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey? *
I think there have been many things.  Even when I do not have time to post here, I try to at least skim through the postings because I feel like I am learning so much from everyone here.  One of the most helpful bits of advice I was told was from Corinna ...Dead Last Finish is greater than Did Not Finish which greatly trumps Did Not Start.  I made this into a big poster that motivates me every day.  I feel so good about my efforts and run times when I think about this saying.  

My plan for this week - to work hard at being active on this thread again, log everything I eat and do and work at my journal again.  All of these things were really helpful and made me really think about all the choices I make in a day.


----------



## MelanieC

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?
> We are going to a party at a neighbor friend's house.  Kickoff isn't until 3:30, so I'm planning on eating a good sized lunch just before we head over.  We are going to bring a healthy dish that I can nosh on while I'm there.  Maybe some roasted cauliflower and dip.  I just bought the Hungry Girl cookbook tonight and there were some neat looking recipes in there.  I'll look through it a bit more after I get home from church.
> 
> I'm really proud of myself so far this weekend.  We had pizza last night.  That could have been BAD because I really love pizza.  I had avoided it thus far since Jan. 1st because I was afraid that with one bite, I'd overindulge.  Instead, we decided on Papa Murphy and ordered one of the deLITE pizzas.  I figured out the calories before we even ordered and I kept track of every bite.  DH and I went out dinner tonight (another worry of mine).  We went to sushi and we were careful about not ordering rolls with tempura, so between the healthier rolls and nigiri, I came home with calories to spare.  I'm going to splurge on my evening cup of hot cocoa now!
> 
> Have a great Superbowl Sunday, everyone!  And, Go Saints!



Don't avoid pizza.  I originally lost all my weight and got to my WW goal and ate pizza every Friday (2 slices) and sometimes even had it two times within a week (again  slices).  For me, if I'm going to have pizza I plan for two slices.  Anything less makes me feel deprived.  I just make sure I plan my day around the pizza.  I would add my pizza to my food journal in the morning figuring out the points or calories.  Then add a lunch and dinner that fits within my plan.  Then if I have leftover available I could add snacks.  I looked forward to my pizza on Fridays.


----------



## lecach

Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?

I had a pear for breakfast. For lunch DS and I will go to Moe's where I will have a salad without the shell for 12 points. Then we're going to my SIL's for a superbowl party. She's having chili and it's the recipe we use so I know it's relatively low in points. I'll just have to avoid the before meal snacks.


----------



## pjlla

Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?

Superbowl isn't an issue in our house. I'm sure that DH will watch it later, but it really isn't any different from any other Sunday.  No special foods, no parties..... so no overly tempting snack foods here.  No other plan to succeed today outside of the norm.

The NICE thing for today is that we have NOTHING on the schedule.... no basketball games, no swim meet, no robotics.  I am going to RELAX!  I slept until 7:03 am!!  Then I just laid in bed with my laptop catching up on some other boards here on the DIS.  Then I packed a lunch for DD to take skiing and took her to meet her friend to go skiing.  I think they are bringing her home later, so I don't have to go out again.

I doctored up some store-bought raisin scones for the family for breakfast (I drizzled some cinnamon/sugar icing over the topped and broiled for a few minutes).  Nice treat and easy for me!  I had one of the chocolate/bran muffins I made last night.  I put on a 1/2 Tb. of "Better N' Peanut butter".  I am just trying it for the first time and it's not bad.  Not as "peanutty" as I would like, but I am willing to keep trying it, considering how much lower calorie it is than regular p. butter.  Breakfast is done!

Lunch will be an odd assortment.  Leftover chicken soup for me... mini semi-homemade pizza for the men (I bought a 3 pack of the ready-made pizza shells).  I may also finish up the leftover pulled pork, since there is only a little bit of soup left.  That will pretty much take care of the leftovers in the fridge.  

I promised DS pancakes for dinner.  I will make myself FiberOne pancakes with walnuts and chopped apple.  Everyone else will have regular pancakes and some homemade applesauce.

I'm going to just do the basics for housework (make my bed, empty and refill the DW, a load or two of laundry, vacuum, clean toilets) and then I will be free to enjoy my day at my scrapbook table.

I was going to try to get in a 30 minute workout today, but after I added up my minutes of exercise for this week for the monthly challenge, I decided that my body would appreciate a day off.  So Sunday will remain my day off for now!

I'm going to get started on the work now!  .....................P


----------



## jbm02

pjlla said:


> I have been journaling nearly EVERY meal for over two years now.  It just becomes a habit. If you are talking about food journaling, I can address that issue.  But if you mean more like a personal diary, I'll be of NO help.... the only time in my LIFE that I was able to keep up with a daily diary was 8th grade!
> 
> My food journal is just a cheap spiral bound notebook (well.... after 2 years it is actually MANY notebooks).  It sits in the same spot on the kitchen counter all the time with a pen or pencil on top.  I TRY to write BEFORE I bite instead of after.  If I am packing lunch/snacks for work, I write them down as I am packing them in the morning.
> 
> I do take the food journal along if I am going to be gone all day or longer.  If I am going to be in "polite company" sometimes I just use a tiny notebook in my purse to take notes and I later transfer the notes to my regular notebook.
> 
> I use the large space at the top of the page to record my exercise for the day.  I record the type of exercise (using my own shorthand... TM for treadmill, TC for treadclimber, CT for circuit training, etc), the amount of time for each exercise, and any special notes (like my time when I run my 5K, or anything unusual).  I also record what time of day I did the exercise.
> 
> I was keeping track of my water for a while, but now I actually only make notes when I DON'T get enough water, since I virtually ALWAYS drink 2 liters or more.
> 
> I also record my weekly weight on Fridays (my official weigh-in day), my TOM dates, and anything else unusual (like if I was feeling sick or if I had any GI distress).
> 
> Occasionally I will take a page to record any feelings that I might be having about my journey... like if I have been struggling with munchies or feeling uninspired.
> 
> I also make notes next to my food .... I sometimes specify if I don't measure/weigh my food (that way if I have a bad weigh in I am make note if I didn't weigh/measure my food enough... maybe my portion sizes are out of whack), I make note if something is store bought versus homemade or maybe what brand it is.... I break down things like salad and try to specify what was in it (instead of just writing "salad" I write... "baby spinach, grape tomatoes, cucumber, carrots").
> 
> It all sounds pretty time consuming, but I have developed my own shorthand and abbreviations and I can write an entire meal in just a minute.  HTH.
> 
> 
> ........P



Thanks so much for taking the time to give me some great ideas.  I really like the idea of writing things down BEFORE I eat them - that just might be a really good "brake" on eating more than I planned!!   I'm gonna give it a better try this week!!



MelanieC said:


> Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?
> 
> 
> .


I already bought carrots and celery, with LF dressing so that if I am going  to graze, it won't be on anything terrifically bad for my weight loss plan.  DH and DS al ready ordered the restaurant wings headache but I have my LF kind so I will be calling on my will power to get  me through that part of the day.    Dinner will be grilled chicken so that works too.  Hopefully it will be a good day....
We're having a fun family Superbowl party tonight - just us and the kids. None of our teams are in it this year so I'm torn between rooting for the underdog Saints versus rooting for Peyton Manning. I just hope it will be a good game. Looking forward to some fun commercials too - in Iraq, we could get the game but NO commercials (well, at least not the commercials that the US got to see - we saw alot of commercials for DoD sponsored events - but no Bud Bowl, Clydesdales, etc etc! Kind of different..). So ever since I've been home, I look forward to the commercials!! We probably won't make it til the end of the game (and the kids definitely won't) - I wish the game started earlier so that those of us on the East coast could watch the whole thing. Votes for changing it to Superbowl Saturday, anyone?????  



Rose&Mike said:


> Sunday's Qotd--I'm planning on going to the Y this afternoon. (I think I'm becoming a Y junky. Replacing one addiction with another.)


 
DH just asked if we could all go to the Y today.  Hooray!!!!!


----------



## 50sjayne

Well I like the quotd because I work today and it's a busy day for us in the meat dept! I plan to list my best sale items here at home before work and find out what time the game is. I think it's at 3 which means I'll have almost the whole day busy  which I love. 

Watched Kpax yesterday which I love, and got my Bridges fix. then Gentlemen Prefer Blondes came on--very convenient...I don't think I could ever watch that movie enough times, cracks me up...then we went to see 2012 at the $1 theater- with husband and son this time- I guess I convinced them. Husband always gets to movies ridiculously early so I mumbled something about bathroom and they lost me for a good 10 minutes in which I slipped into Men who stare at goats (it was the best part with Bridges becoming the new age warrior)


----------



## jenanderson

Sounds like everyone is thinking and making great plans for the day!  

*Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?*

Exercise - Well, I started with my C25K scheduled run.  DH and I did 2.6 miles outside and then I walked right into the house and got on the treadmill until I finished 1.4 more miles for a total of 4 miles walked/run today.  While I was on the treadmill, I read from my book "Marathoning for Mortals" a bit and decided that this afternoon I am going to work on an exercise schedule that includes more cross training activities.  I still would like to do a bit of exercising with the Wii later today.

Food - My biggest goal is to record all my food today.  I did start out with a very small sweet roll this morning (this is a huge treat for the kids).  After my run, I had a grapefruit.  Tonight will be chicken breasts in the crock pot with hot sauce.  I will also make some low fat side dishes.  We do not make a huge deal out of Superbowl Sunday so there will not really be any snacking throughout the day.  I would like a lite beer tonight so I will try to save points for that.


----------



## tigger813

Woohoo! Home from church earlier than expected so I'm going to change into my workout clothes and head down for a workout! 

Not being very good today Had 1 1/2 pieces of pizza and 2 pieces of coffee cake.  And a small bag of chips. TOM arrives tomorrow and I didn't feel PMSy earlier this week so it's hitting me today! GREAT, on the day when I will be around food all day long! I'll have to kick it back into gear tomorrow. Two massages in the morning which will help but also have to drink my water this week! I was up a little over 2 pounds this morning though I am still feeling bloated from whatever stomach thing I had yesterday so I think that's the cause!

Enjoy the Super Bowl everyone or enjoy not watching it if that's what you choose. But whatever you do, HAVE A GREAT SUNDAY!


----------



## lisah0711

MelanieC said:


> Saturday's QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?



My items are from lots of places, books, magazine, and, of course, BL threads.  

1.   Have a goal and break that goal down into smaller steps.  Remember there are several ways to measure success besides the scale. 

2.   Have a plan.  Your goal won't "just happen."  You have to plan for it
and work for it.

3.   If you have a bad meal or a bad day, get back on the wagon just as fast
as you can.  Don't beat yourself up, just get back on track.

4.   You are the only one who can make it happen.  

5.   The only time that you will fail is if you stop trying.



jbm02 said:


> For those of you who have maintained journals, HOW do you keep up with it?  By the time I check the posts on this thread, go to work, exercise, make dinner, etc etc, I just don't feel "interesting" enough to keep up with my journal.  I did terrific the weeks I kept the journal so I know it can help.  I just don't feel very literate sometimes...



I just do a food journal online on sparkpeople.com.  I guess posting on the thread is the part where I talk about my feelings.  



LuvBaloo said:


> A couple things that have really clicked for me.
> The idea of if you drop a dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw them all on the floor, so don't quit when you make a mistake in your weightloss plans.  Another one, is don't tell yourself you CAN'T have something.  Focus on what you want:  do you want the chocolate or do you want to lose weight?



I've loved this quote ever since you posted it last summer.  Maybe we need to start a thread of inspiring quotes that we can refer to when we need it?  

Sending good thoughts to you and your doggie, IWISHFORDISNEY.  



tea pot said:


> The good thing is... I Learned that I really can loose Wt and what actually works and doesn't work for me
> Thanks to you all I'm still Swimming



Figuring out what works for you is half the battle!  



maiziezoe said:


> Oh, and one time, Jillian said, "Are you stupid? Do you want to DIE??" I don't remember who she said it to but I can hear her say it in my head all the time.



Happy Anniversary, maiziezoe!   

That quote is a great one.  I like the one from Bob that is in the gym at Biggest Loser.  It is something like "stop talking about it and get to work!"



MelanieC said:


> Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?



We're another family that isn't too much into the game -- we are more into the commercials.  DH and I carefully picked out a couple of things for this afternoon.  I also have veggies and low fat dip and some delicious berries.  I will probably have a couple of beers but tomorrow is already planned and I'm going to be very, very careful because I would really like to get my 25 clippie this week.  

Sounds like everyone has some great plans to enjoy themselves but keep it reasonable -- that is the whole idea -- find something that you can live with!

Have a great day all!


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: plan to succeed for today..

I am SO nervous for my boys in black and gold, so I got out some energy by going on an 8 mile run! I am trying to plan ahead for "healthy" snacks for the game.
we are going to make chilli later since it's ssooo cold.
I eat when I am nervous so I am trying to stay out of the kitchen! 
yesterday we got some wheat crackers and cheese for snacks and organic tortilla chips. I have no soda in the house so that won't be an issue. 

WHO DAT?!?


----------



## lisah0711

Oh, yes, and I forgot to mention that we always love to check out the Puppy Bowl on Superbowl Sunday.   DS tells me that this year hamsters will be "the crowds."


----------



## maiziezoe

*Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today? *

I am huge into themes. HUGE! I have Superbowl parties (snacks and stuff), Oscar parties (fondue, baby!), Emmy parties (foods that match the shows nominated), etc. I love a reason to par-tay!.    My hubby flew out of town this morning for business so it's just the kids and I. I hate to break tradition so we are doing a healthy party. I asked each of the kids what they wanted at the party and I am making the low-fat version of their favorite snack. My oldest son wanted left-over BBQ Shredded Pork... easy peasy. My oldest daughter wanted BLT Dip so we are going to make it with low-fat sour cream, low-fat mayo and turkey bacon. My youngest son wanted "little weenies". I don't like any kind of hotdog products so I know I will stay away from those and the baby wanted cheese and crackers. I only like extra sharp cheddar cheese so I bought colby cheese so I will keep away from that.  I am going to make a veggie tray with low-fat dip and a fruit tray with fat free fruit dip. For dessert, we're having fake banana splits with bananas and frozen yogurt. 

I haven't had an alcoholic drink in 6 years so that isn't a problem for me either. I did an hour of step aerobics and worked on the stepper machine for 30 minutes. I'm ready to go!

Go Colts. Payton Manning is adorable.

This morning I stepped on the scale, a little worried about what it was going to say because of our dinner at Bonefish Grill last night and I was down 1.8 pounds since Friday! Must have been all the Anniversary-ing we did (or the 3 hours I worked out yesterday).


----------



## donac

Good afternoon.  I have had such a great weekend.  I had nothing to do except to read at church this morning.  I will pay for it next weekend.  It is already filled up completely

Yesterday we just hung around the house and nothing.  We spent a half an hour digging out the cars and doing the sidewalk.  We have a small driveway so we put my van and dh's truck in the driveway so we only had to do the end of the driveway and the sides of the cars.  We got about 10 inches of snow.  It is bright and sunny today and the roads are getting dried out.  NO delay for tomorrow morning.  I am happy about that.  I have a full week and then a three day weekend and an inservice day.  The only bad thing about this week is that grades are due by Wednesday afternoon.  I also have to give a big national math contest on Tuesday.

Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today? 

I am bringing a veggie tray to our friend's house.  I am also doing a nacho platter with chili and trimmings.  I bought regular and baked chips for that and made some brownies to bring.  

I also plan to bring my knitting with me.   It keeps my hands busy and I don't eat as much.  My friend also has a hot tub and we usually spend some time in there so I won't be eating when I am in there.  

I don't have to think about drinking because I don't drink.  

Well off to get my veggie tray together and find my knitting for tonight.  

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## lovedvc

Sunday QOTD:  Today is Super Bowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?

1.  I had my normal 4 point breakfast.
2.  I had a much lighter lunch only 2 points.
3.  I told one couple to bring a veggie platter.
4.  I will also put out chips and salsa (salsa is a freebie)
5.  The control is all mine.  Super Bowl is at my home and DH is making turkey chili with brown rice.  The kids will have hot dogs and home made quesadillas.
6.  I still have 17 points left for the day.  4 points will go to a cup of chili, 3 points to a cup of rice and I will still have 10 left.
7. Even if I have 4 oz. of wine it's 2 points.

My mind set is already there, I just have to stick with it and I WILL!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Sunday QOTD: The Plan for SuperBowl Sunday

I made sure I got an hour of exercise in, and we planned our menu -- shrimp ring, veggie tray, nachos (tostitos scoops with salsa and a little cheese, very individual), veggie pizza and a decorated big cookie. The cookie is definitely an indulgence we don't normally do. I also plan to fill up on everything else, and see if I want pizza, and I'll have a controlled portion of the cookie. 

Tomorrow it's back to my normal eating and workout schedule -- that is the key for me, making sure I get back to doing what I need to after my indulgence. 

I can't wait for the Kitty Half-time Show at the Puppy Bowl! 

Maria


----------



## Northern_Julie

I have been super active this weekend.  It was a stressful week and my plan to destress was to get some fresh air.  It is unusually warm this weekend.  I got up yesterday went to curves came home and dressed for outdoor play.  I walked across town.  I traveled over the lake...to go to the museum to meet a nordic walking group I keep considering but chicken out.  This was a trek because the trail on the lake the city maintains was covered with fresh snow.  The walk took me 50 minutes.  I swear every muscel ached...20 minutes later I did an hour of power walking.  Then an hour wandering downtown doing errands. Because of heavy bags I took a cab home.  I feel so good today.  Sore but that good achy.  It is crazy as I was walking the lake I had a Jillian voice in my head and this other voice was as if Jillian would every be stupid enough to cross a lake in the North.  Bonus if I go to the group 8 times I get my own poles....but I am already looking into getting a pair sooner though or asking if I can put a deposit down to keep them during the week.  

Just needed to share....today is just another Sunday so I will be on track.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

[Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?  

Total non issue for me. We went to Ikea, had my only meal for the day there (got up to late for breakfast and I doubt I'll eat dinner). 
I got in 5000+ steps just walking around there so I'm happy. My feet are killing me though. So I'm going to take some motrin and head to bed early.


----------



## my3princes

I'm totally off plan.  I'm still not feeling great, very achy and weak.  I also had TOM make a visit, days early   I haven't been horrible, but I have gotten my chocolate in today.


----------



## cclovesdis

Superbowl isn't a big deal at my house, but we did have a traditional Sunday dinner tonight. I planned accordingly-skipped the corn bread and had my own WW dessert instead of huge, thick brownies. I also earn 4 APs today thanks to some intense exercise and doing Week 2 Day 1 of the C25K. I still ate more than I had hoped today, but as long as I have a good rest of the week, I should lose a few of the pounds I gained this past week. The Wii Fit Plus says I'm down 2 full pounds since yesterday morning. I'm hoping WW agrees when I go on Saturday, weather permitting of course. Also, hoping that I stay OP while at work tomorrow. Here's to a great day for everyone tomorrow!


----------



## tigger813

OK, tomorrow is the start of a new week where I will get back on track. I did do my EA Sports Active workout and a 2 mile Pilates walk before heading off to a Super Bowl gathering. Not so great on the eating today but with feeling like crud yesterday it was nice to eat some special things tonight. Had my chicken dip that I made with low fat Mexican cheese and low fat cream cheese, some Kielbasa, a few meatballs, 2 chicken wings and a few chocolate chip cookies. I also had 2 Mango Smirnoff Ice.

I WILL do a 3 mile workout at 5:30 AM tomorrow, then do another 2 miles at 7:30. After that I will be getting ready to do 2 one hour massages. I will then try and run home and do my EA Sports Active workout before heading back out to pick up DD2. Hoping to take DD2 to get her hair cut after school. I will take DD1 after school on Wednesday as she has a half day. I will then come home and do another 2 mile WATP. DD1 has dancing at 5 and then I have my own Irish step class at 7. And yes, I will fit in some healthy eating tomorrow such as yogurt, maybe some fruit and LOTS of water! Of course TOM arrives so I will have to cope with that!

Had a great time catching up with friends tonight and that made it all worth it. I don't plan on stepping on the scale tomorrow as I know it will be up but I will get down again. I want to meet my goal if 146-150 by the end of the month!

Enjoy the rest of the night!


----------



## pppiglet

> Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?


  Well, today is over and I finally got to this board.  I made chili, and DH BBQ'd some hot links, and I didn't pig out so that was good.  Started out with cereal and toast for breakfast and we walked for 30 mins. tonight. Not too bad of a day.  Back to being good tomorrow.  Friday we have a big dinner out planned for BIL's 50th, but I plan to eat light.


----------



## LuvBaloo

I had a great weekend mentally.  DH, the kids & I went to get errands done yesterday and I decided to stop in at 2 clothing stores to see if there was anything I liked for our cruise next month.  The first store is one that I've always like the clothes in the window, but nothing ever fit.  Well, this time things fit  I ended up splurging on a nice dress for formal night on the cruise.  It was more than I normally spend on clothes, but its my favourite colour (royal blue) and I'm happy with it.  Looks great, and the style will still look great even as a go down in weight.  Then we headed to the second store, and I got 2 dresses (marked down 70% off ) and 4 shirts.  Those 6 items cost less than the other dress which amused DH.  It really hit home, that while I haven't lost many pounds since May, I have definitely lost inches.  The only downside, is bathing suits are looking worse, as the baby pouch hasn't shrunk while the rest of me has, so now the pouch looks bigger, but it will happen.



MelanieC said:


> Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?



We ended up with just us at home to watch superbowl.  I ended up going grocery shopping before the game, and got some good healthy food for the week, but also brought home A&W for a late lunch.  But I've been tracking everything, so it's okay for the splurge for the week.
I got an hour of exercise in watching the game.  After the game, DH & I played a new board game (Formula D!)  and I pulled out the exercise ball to sit on while we played.
Overall a great weekend, with some splurging on clothes and eating, but all in control and counted, so I'm happy


----------



## LuvBaloo

Its Sunday evening, so its time for the list of missing weigh-ins.  Here's the people who I haven't heard from yet:

AlreadyexcitedGrammy
anut4disney
baby1disney
CanuckCruiser
catinthehat35
Cinderell Girl
CinderellasSister
denise
Derby
DisFam95
disney mommy
Disney Yooper
donac
goldcupmom
iheartdolewhips
iluvtig2
IWISHFORDISNEY
jennz
jimmduck
Jimmy (Denise's DH)
joy@disney
KermitRocks
kidsrfun
kimwim8
Life is good
Lucky'sMom
MelanieC
memy26
mic&min
Mom2JPL
Mrs D
Nicholfamily5
Northern Julie
PaulaSue
pgumiela
Piglet18
pjlla
pmama
pppiglet
PrincessBride6205
PRINCESSVIJA
Ronda93
Sabrina Mouse
shellynn24
sskem96
StitchIsOurHero
TammyNC
TinkerBean
Where'sPiglet
Worfiedoodles​


----------



## 50sjayne

lisah0711 said:


> Oh, yes, and I forgot to mention that we always love to check out the Puppy Bowl on Superbowl Sunday.   DS tells me that this year hamsters will be "the crowds."



I love puppybowl. I watched some dumb lifetime movie when I got home (after an hour bike ride which wasn't all that pleasant as my front tire really needed air) I take advantage of any sunshine these days. 
Then we watched zombieland. Hmm hope they keep running it like last year.(puppybowl that is) 
Had a great day at work...


----------



## jennz

Hello my friends...I'm on the Dis instead of stress eating!  I drove the carpool to school today instead of DH, he is sick...wow I am so angry at what a little snot dd's former bff has turned out to be!  In 6th grade - already!  She was snotty and rude, didn't talk to dd and the attitude was toward me.  DD was thinking about trying out for school cheerleading next year but wants to make sure a friend will be there and counted this girl as a friend last night - I can tell you from this 20 minute ride this morning she is NOT her friend and will probably make fun off dd.  Then the topper, the get out of the car and the other two girls take off without dd - by now I'd been quiet long enough so I yell out the window "You don't even wait?  Wow." and they slowed down.  It was hard to restrain myself. 

Well I had a "black" day yesterday, not sure if it's because I didn't feel well but hoping today will be better.  Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## mikamah

Congrats to all you Saints fans out here!!!   
 sorry Colts fans, there's always next year.  

We did watch most of the superbowl, but aren't die hard football fans, but it was a great game.  We had spent the day at the museum of science, and didn't get back til 6, so I had a ww meal, and michael had a frozen mac and cheese and frozen peas for dinner, and we shared some cheese crackers and pepperoni while we watched the game.  Oh, and i had a wine cooler.  Hadn't eaten much except for a buritto for lunch during the day, so it was a good day for me.  

Sat qotd- one of the best tips I"ve heard here, as well at Ww is to start your day with a higher protein breakfast, eggs or egg beaters, and it will keep you satisfied til lunch, and I do notice on the day's I don't do that, and just have toast or cereal, I'm definitely wanting a snack in the morning.

I had never heard of the puppy bowl, and thought maybe I missed it during the halftime show, but just googled it, and it sound adorable.  I'm going to try and see if it's repeated.  Michael would love to watch it.  

Shannon- congrats on fitting in some new clothes, and good for you for splurging and treating yourself.  You'll have so much fun and feel so good on your cruise. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> Hello my friends...I'm on the Dis instead of stress eating!  I drove the carpool to school today instead of DH, he is sick...wow I am so angry at what a little snot dd's former bff has turned out to be!  In 6th grade - already!  She was snotty and rude, didn't talk to dd and the attitude was toward me.  DD was thinking about trying out for school cheerleading next year but wants to make sure a friend will be there and counted this girl as a friend last night - I can tell you from this 20 minute ride this morning she is NOT her friend and will probably make fun off dd.  Then the topper, the get out of the car and the other two girls take off without dd - by now I'd been quiet long enough so I yell out the window "You don't even wait?  Wow." and they slowed down.  It was hard to restrain myself.
> 
> Well I had a "black" day yesterday, not sure if it's because I didn't feel well but hoping today will be better.  Thanks for listening to my rant.


Your poor dd.  Middle school is such a hard time for girls especially.  I can still remember a period where I didn't have any close friends, and calling a girl to get together, and her saying, well, who do you ususally hang out with?, and feeling so low.  I hope your dd does try out for cheering with some other girls, and does well.  It's so hard to see other kids being hurtful to our kids.  Hope you are feeling better soon Jenn.  ( and sorry about your colts)


----------



## tigger813

oh well, I'm up 2.8 for over the weekend! Knew I would be back so I just have to lose the weight I lost last week all over again!

Off to a good start today. Completed the 3 mile Pilates WATP and the 2 mile with 3 pound  dumbbells! I have 2 massages to give later this morning and then I'll come home and do my EA Sports Active. I have my Irish Step class tonight so that will help me. I just downed my first green tea of the day. 

A big storm headed this way for Wednesday so I have to make sure I have everything I need. Gotta get DD2 some more night time cough meds as she was really coughing last night. Had a dry night though but that probably has to do with her being awake coughing at 12:30 last night. I felt like I had been asleep for hours. Fortunately I woke up at 5:24 because I set my alarm but didn't activate the alarm part. PHEW!

Going to have to eat an early lunch due to work or I won't get to eat until 1:30 after my 2nd client. 

Gotta finish getting DD2 ready. Also need to take her for a hair cut this afternoon! It's a must do today!


----------



## MelanieC

Thanks for the reminder Shannon - I sent my .8 gain to ya this morning.

Popping on quick for the QOTD and then I have a meeting for the next few hours.

Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?

For me - My digital food scale, Sparkpeople and the version on my Iphone, the DIS, 1/2 & 1 cup spoons I got from Weight Watchers, measuring cups and measuring spoons, regular scale, 

I got this in a newsletter today.  I thought this was really nice and wanted to share since Valentines Day is coming up. 


"When you're in love, make sure you love that person for who 
         they are, not what they do for you, or what you want them to be, 
         or do, or how you want them to make you feel. Love without 
         expectations. Love without worrying so much about the future. 
         It feels really good that way. And love all the people around you out of 
         compassion. Love people who don't know better. Love even people who are 
         not nice to others, because those people are probably in pain. 
         Find a way to fill yourself up and feel secure enough to open your heart. 
         That's when the good stuff happens. Love makes the world revolve. 
         Put it out there and it comes back to you. And it feels nice.
         Happy Valentine's Day."  -Sarma​


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tomorrow it's back to my normal eating and workout schedule -- that is the key for me, making sure I get back to doing what I need to after my indulgence.
> 
> I can't wait for the Kitty Half-time Show at the Puppy Bowl!
> 
> Maria





50sjayne said:


> I love puppybowl. I watched some dumb lifetime movie when I got home (after an hour bike ride which wasn't all that pleasant as my front tire really needed air) I take advantage of any sunshine these days.



I haven't seen the kittens yet, but the puppies were adorable.  The cheerleaders weren't very energetic though!  

Glad that you had a good day at work, Susan.  Maria, great plan to get right back on track.  



LuvBaloo said:


> I had a great weekend mentally.  DH, the kids & I went to get errands done yesterday and I decided to stop in at 2 clothing stores to see if there was anything I liked for our cruise next month.  The first store is one that I've always like the clothes in the window, but nothing ever fit.  Well, this time things fit  I ended up splurging on a nice dress for formal night on the cruise.  It was more than I normally spend on clothes, but its my favourite colour (royal blue) and I'm happy with it.  Looks great, and the style will still look great even as a go down in weight.  Then we headed to the second store, and I got 2 dresses (marked down 70% off ) and 4 shirts.  Those 6 items cost less than the other dress which amused DH.  It really hit home, that while I haven't lost many pounds since May, I have definitely lost inches.



Nice work on the new clothes!    It's not a baby pouch -- it's a badge of honor!  



my3princes said:


> I'm totally off plan.  I'm still not feeling great, very achy and weak.  I also had TOM make a visit, days early   I haven't been horrible, but I have gotten my chocolate in today.



, hope that you are feeling better soon!



jennz said:


> Hello my friends...I'm on the Dis instead of stress eating!  I drove the carpool to school today instead of DH, he is sick...wow I am so angry at what a little snot dd's former bff has turned out to be!  In 6th grade - already!  She was snotty and rude, didn't talk to dd and the attitude was toward me.  DD was thinking about trying out for school cheerleading next year but wants to make sure a friend will be there and counted this girl as a friend last night - I can tell you from this 20 minute ride this morning she is NOT her friend and will probably make fun off dd.  Then the topper, the get out of the car and the other two girls take off without dd - by now I'd been quiet long enough so I yell out the window "You don't even wait?  Wow." and they slowed down.  It was hard to restrain myself.
> 
> Well I had a "black" day yesterday, not sure if it's because I didn't feel well but hoping today will be better.  Thanks for listening to my rant.



, jenn.  The teachers at our school tell me that the girls are 100 times meaner than the boys.  How did your DD feel about it?  She is the kind of girl who is not afraid to pursue her goals (and help you pursue yours ).  It probably didn't bother her as much as it is did you.  But it is a good lesson that people who are friends, need to act like friends.



mikamah said:


> Congrats to all you Saints fans out here!!!     sorry Colts fans, there's always next year.
> 
> I had never heard of the puppy bowl, and thought maybe I missed it during the halftime show, but just googled it, and it sound adorable.  I'm going to try and see if it's repeated.  Michael would love to watch it.



It's on Animal Planet.  They will probably do a rerun or two later.  It is definitely something that Michael would enjoy.

Was anyone else disappointed in the The Who yesterday?  Maybe it's because I listened to Tommy about a bazillion times with my boyfriend way back in the 70's but it just wasn't the same.    At some point in your life it might just be better to rest on your laurels!  

My ring size went down 1 1/2 sizes -- within 1/2 a size of what it was in my 20's.  Do you think that they are adjusting those sizes, too?    DH got me a beautiful anniversary ring -- it will be ready on Wednesday just in time for Valentine's Day.    We laughed and laughed because DH said all he could think of was an ad that ran last fall "diamonds, that'll shut her up!"    Works for me!


----------



## disney_mommy

Love love love the puppy bowl!  My DS and I watch it every year.  I wasn't very impressed with the new kitten halftime show.  Kittens are adorable, no boubt, but they don't run and jump and rough and tumble like puppies!  And those cheerleaders were funny.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

MelanieC said:


> Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?



I'm using WW online, and it is very easy for me to figure out portions. Between that and my scale, and definitely my treadmill, I have most of what I need. The BL thread is also an incredible tool -- connecting me with a group with a common goal, where someone always has a hug or a gentle admonishment -- and someone is always chatting, so you never have to feel like you are the only one in the world who really wants that brownie. 

I don't know what I ate last night, but I had done 1M on the TM this morning when I started sweating profusely and feeling nauseous -- and it didn't get better from there. I stayed home from work and I'm sipping chamomile tea. My dh is also have gastric trouble, so I think we have some sort of stomach bug. I'm hoping to feeling up to walking later, but if not at last I got that mile in! 

Maria


----------



## PeterPan09

> Was anyone else disappointed in the The Who yesterday? Maybe it's because I listened to Tommy about a bazillion times with my boyfriend way back in the 70's but it just wasn't the same.  At some point in your life it might just be better to rest on your laurels!



Oh, man-I could not explain to my 23 year old niece that at one time, The Who was a cutting edge band that was actually good!   I felt SO OLD.

As far as the weekend, I did pretty well.  Swam for an hour on Saturday, long course yardage which means 50 meters each way.  Took Sunday "off" but spent the whole day cleaning so I was definately moving.   I did have ONE slice of pizza, but made salmon, veggies and butternut squash risotto later and ate popcorn (no butter) and drank cranberry iced tea during the game.  

The tool I use most for my weight loss is my iPod.  My out of water workouts depend on it!  Without it I would never be doing C25K!!


----------



## ladytink75

Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?

Well my plan for success worked out real good today... I did not over eat and I was able to do some exercise while I was watching the game. I got my dumb bells and did arm exercises.


Okay this is an off the wall question can anyone tell me why I get to different weights on scales that I try. My digital scale says one thing and the Wii board tells me something else. Between the two different scales there are a 10 pound weight difference.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD - What tools do I use most.    So far it has been my old ww info and I had a few weekly journals left so I made some copies.   My scale of course.   And the C25K program.   It has me motivated so try and run.  And this thread has been a huge help in keeping my head in the game.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Your poor dd.  Middle school is such a hard time for girls especially.  I can still remember a period where I didn't have any close friends, and calling a girl to get together, and her saying, well, who do you ususally hang out with?, and feeling so low.  I hope your dd does try out for cheering with some other girls, and does well.  It's so hard to see other kids being hurtful to our kids.  Hope you are feeling better soon Jenn.  ( and sorry about your colts)



Girls are SO mean to each other!!  I had so many issues with other girls in school growing up.  Fortunately I developed a thick skin.  I was a cheerleader, despite not being one of the "popular" girls.  I still wasn't "one of them", but I worked hard and cheered my heart out those few seasons.  I've always been proud that I had the COURAGE to try out.   Tell your DD to go for it, despite the other girls attitudes.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm using WW online, and it is very easy for me to figure out portions. Between that and my scale, and definitely my treadmill, I have most of what I need. The BL thread is also an incredible tool -- connecting me with a group with a common goal, where someone always has a hug or a gentle admonishment -- and someone is always chatting, so you never have to feel like you are the only one in the world who really wants that brownie.
> 
> I don't know what I ate last night, but I had done 1M on the TM this morning when I started sweating profusely and feeling nauseous -- and it didn't get better from there. I stayed home from work and I'm sipping chamomile tea. My dh is also have gastric trouble, so I think we have some sort of stomach bug. I'm hoping to feeling up to walking later, but if not at last I got that mile in!
> 
> Maria



Feel better soon!  



PeterPan09 said:


> Oh, man-I could not explain to my 23 year old niece that at one time, The Who was a cutting edge band that was actually good!   I felt SO OLD.
> 
> As far as the weekend, I did pretty well.  Swam for an hour on Saturday, long course yardage which means 50 meters each way.  Took Sunday "off" but spent the whole day cleaning so I was definately moving.   I did have ONE slice of pizza, but made salmon, veggies and butternut squash risotto later and ate popcorn (no butter) and drank cranberry iced tea during the game.
> 
> The tool I use most for my weight loss is my iPod.  My out of water workouts depend on it!  Without it I would never be doing C25K!!




Recipe for the risotto please!!!  I love butternut squash!

Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?

First of all..... my cheap spiral bound notebooks that I use for my food and exercise journals.  I journal virtually every meal, every day.  I have been doing this for two years so it has become a habit.  Plus I keep track of my exercise (type and minutes), my water (although not so much lately), my TOM (since it influences the scale).  

Second.... my digital food scale and good old fashion measuring cups/spoons.  I used a cheap old WW food scale for about 18 months before I asked for this nice digital scale for my birthday last year.  It has been worth every penny (($50 at Target).  It sits right out on my counter so no excuses.  It measures in ounces or grams and has a "tare" feature.  I would HIGHLY recommend it.  Measuring things like nuts or cereal is much easier and more accurate to measure on a scale versus with a cup or spoon.  

Third.... posting daily here with my DIS WISH friends.  I haven't attended WW in over two years, but I still need support and accountability and I have definitely found it here.  The people here provide enormous amounts of feedback and help if you let them.  I am thankful for ALL of you, every day!!

I'm at work again today, so I may be able to hop on here sporatically.  I will be a the Y after school and then DS has a basketball playoff game, so I probably won't get on tonight. 

I was able to get several half-finished scrapbook pages done and in the books yesterday and then I got another handful of pages started, so I was pleased with my progress.  However, about 7pm I started getting a headache so I cleaned up and  figured I'd chill for the rest of the evening.  I fell asleep aout 9:30 pm but woke up at 11:30 pm with my head just POUNDING.  I struggled to drag myself to the bathroom and swallowed down 3 Advil.  I managed to get back to sleep and did okay the rest of the night.  I haven't had a headache like that in AGES. Glad it didn't last.  I don't think it was a migraine because I don't have the "migraine-hangover" like I kind of expected. 

My SIL has asked me to email her sister and offer her some "beginners advice" since she has started WW.  I have some ideas, suggestions, and food lists for her, but anyone have anything else that they would offer a WW Newbie?? (BTW, this woman is about 48 and had never been overweight in her life until about 7-10 years ago. She has no kids and was only recently married for the first time in her life 18 months ago.) .........................P


----------



## lecach

Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?

1) I use WW (I am a lifetime member but havent been at goal since I got pregnant in 2004). I did it for so long that the points are in my head so I dont go to meetings or journal. 

2) I drink LOTS of water

3) And for the first time EVER in my 40 years I am exercising. I got the Wii Fit for Christmas and I have been using it every day for 30 minutes (except for the 2 days I was sick). I just did day 45 today . I can tell a big difference. My stomach is definately stronger and my belly smaller. My hips dont get sore at night like they used to. 

4) I participate in the DIS Biggest Losers!


----------



## my3princes

jennz said:


> Hello my friends...I'm on the Dis instead of stress eating!  I drove the carpool to school today instead of DH, he is sick...wow I am so angry at what a little snot dd's former bff has turned out to be!  In 6th grade - already!  She was snotty and rude, didn't talk to dd and the attitude was toward me.  DD was thinking about trying out for school cheerleading next year but wants to make sure a friend will be there and counted this girl as a friend last night - I can tell you from this 20 minute ride this morning she is NOT her friend and will probably make fun off dd.  Then the topper, the get out of the car and the other two girls take off without dd - by now I'd been quiet long enough so I yell out the window "You don't even wait?  Wow." and they slowed down.  It was hard to restrain myself.
> 
> Well I had a "black" day yesterday, not sure if it's because I didn't feel well but hoping today will be better.  Thanks for listening to my rant.



That age is hard.  DS went through that is 5th grade and felt like he didn't have any friends as they were all following the "bad" boy.  He took the moral high ground and did his own thing.  It was very isolating, but this year those kids have come back around and he stayed out of trouble.



ladytink75 said:


> Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?
> 
> Well my plan for success worked out real good today... I did not over eat and I was able to do some exercise while I was watching the game. I got my dumb bells and did arm exercises.
> 
> 
> Okay this is an off the wall question can anyone tell me why I get to different weights on scales that I try. My digital scale says one thing and the Wii board tells me something else. Between the two different scales there are a 10 pound weight difference.



It sounds like you need a new scale.  Our scale and wii fit board are within a pound of each other.  One of the two must be out of calibration.


----------



## my3princes

Monday's QOTD:

1)  I use the skills I learned at WW and it is really just habit to count points now.  Granted I do it in my head, but it is still in the forfront of my mind

2)  DH and I always do this together because we don't accidentally sabotage each other when we're on the same page.

3)  I have this competitive drive that keeps me going.  Some people would call it pig headed.


----------



## heatherlynn444

Monday QOTD:

my garmin b/c I run a lot!
my calendar where I log all my fitness which is on my fridge. I feel guilty if it isnt full of activity!


----------



## jennz

my3princes said:


> That age is hard.  DS went through that is 5th grade and felt like he didn't have any friends as they were all following the "bad" boy.  He took the moral high ground and did his own thing.  It was very isolating, but this year those kids have come back around and he stayed out of trouble.
> 
> It sounds like you need a new scale.  Our scale and wii fit board are within a pound of each other.  One of the two must be out of calibration.



It's comforting to know that is "normal!"  You must be proud of your ds, it's hard to go against the group.



pjlla said:


> Girls are SO mean to each other!!  I had so many issues with other girls in school growing up.  Fortunately I developed a thick skin.  I was a cheerleader, despite not being one of the "popular" girls.  I still wasn't "one of them", but I worked hard and cheered my heart out those few seasons.  I've always been proud that I had the COURAGE to try out.   Tell your DD to go for it, despite the other girls attitudes.



Thanks for your experience!  I just don't see dd being "one of them."  She is just not interested in what "everyone" is doing or in trying to fit in, but she does love cheering.  



mikamah said:


> Your poor dd.  Middle school is such a hard time for girls especially.  I can still remember a period where I didn't have any close friends, and calling a girl to get together, and her saying, well, who do you ususally hang out with?, and feeling so low.  I hope your dd does try out for cheering with some other girls, and does well.  It's so hard to see other kids being hurtful to our kids.  Hope you are feeling better soon Jenn.  ( and sorry about your colts)



Middle school - this is killing me already!  I would like to just keep her in the house with no friends and never let her date because that way she will never be hurt!  Not really, of course.  _I'm_ just not ready for it all.



lisah0711 said:


> , jenn.  The teachers at our school tell me that the girls are 100 times meaner than the boys.  How did your DD feel about it?  She is the kind of girl who is not afraid to pursue her goals (and help you pursue yours ).  It probably didn't bother her as much as it is did you.  But it is a good lesson that people who are friends, need to act like friends.



Lisa thanks!    You know my dd - I didn't realize I post so much about her.  DD is just rolling with it, says that's just how this girl is.  She also tells me there are two types of popular girls at school - the ones that are mean and make fun of people and the ones that people like to be around.  I need to just let her guide me and step in when she asks for help.


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  My bodybugg has been great and really opened my eyes (and keeps them open) as to how much I burn and consume.  I also keep track of all food now, since it's required for the bugg.

And this thread!  Whether it's posting a non-weigh-loss thing (which - is there really one?  All my emotions come back to weight - eating, losing, exercising, sleeping) that I need help getting through or reading everyone's triumphs and challenges it all helps me refocus!


----------



## ladytink75

my3princes said:


> It sounds like you need a new scale.  Our scale and wii fit board are within a pound of each other.  One of the two must be out of calibration.



Does your Wii board sits on the floor or carpet? Ours sits on carpet I am wondering if that makes a difference or not... If it does not make a difference maybe its time for me to go buy a new scale for the house because I want to be accurate on my weight and not think that I am gaining when I can actually be losing weight.


----------



## maiziezoe

LuvBaloo said:


> I had a great weekend mentally.  DH, the kids & I went to get errands done yesterday and I decided to stop in at 2 clothing stores to see if there was anything I liked for our cruise next month.  The first store is one that I've always like the clothes in the window, but nothing ever fit.  Well, this time things fit  I ended up splurging on a nice dress for formal night on the cruise.  It was more than I normally spend on clothes, but its my favourite colour (royal blue) and I'm happy with it.  Looks great, and the style will still look great even as a go down in weight.  Then we headed to the second store, and I got 2 dresses (marked down 70% off ) and 4 shirts.  Those 6 items cost less than the other dress which amused DH.  It really hit home, that while I haven't lost many pounds since May, I have definitely lost inches.  The only downside, is bathing suits are looking worse, as the baby pouch hasn't shrunk while the rest of me has, so now the pouch looks bigger, but it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up with just us at home to watch superbowl.  I ended up going grocery shopping before the game, and got some good healthy food for the week, but also brought home A&W for a late lunch.  But I've been tracking everything, so it's okay for the splurge for the week.
> I got an hour of exercise in watching the game.  After the game, DH & I played a new board game (Formula D!)  and I pulled out the exercise ball to sit on while we played.
> Overall a great weekend, with some splurging on clothes and eating, but all in control and counted, so I'm happy



Whoo Hoo new smaller clothes!!  That is wonderful!!!  



jennz said:


> Hello my friends...I'm on the Dis instead of stress eating!  I drove the carpool to school today instead of DH, he is sick...wow I am so angry at what a little snot dd's former bff has turned out to be!  In 6th grade - already!  She was snotty and rude, didn't talk to dd and the attitude was toward me.  DD was thinking about trying out for school cheerleading next year but wants to make sure a friend will be there and counted this girl as a friend last night - I can tell you from this 20 minute ride this morning she is NOT her friend and will probably make fun off dd.  Then the topper, the get out of the car and the other two girls take off without dd - by now I'd been quiet long enough so I yell out the window "You don't even wait?  Wow." and they slowed down.  It was hard to restrain myself.
> 
> Well I had a "black" day yesterday, not sure if it's because I didn't feel well but hoping today will be better.  Thanks for listening to my rant.



Awwww...  for your DD. Last year, my DD noticed that one of her BFF's was becoming a mean girl. It was very hard for her to separate from her (I was friends with her BFF's mom), but she did it slowly and she is happier that she is no longer friends with her. Every morning as my daughter leaves for school, I remind her... "don't become a mean girl". At school my DD is known by some of her teachers as "the shy girl" and by her other teachers as "the class clown". So odd. 



lisah0711 said:


> Was anyone else disappointed in the The Who yesterday?  Maybe it's because I listened to Tommy about a bazillion times with my boyfriend way back in the 70's but it just wasn't the same.    At some point in your life it might just be better to rest on your laurels!



Yes!!  I sing Pinball Wizard on RockBand all the time .... yesterday my oldest son said, "you sound better than they do mom!" LOL Not sure if that was a compliment. 



ladytink75 said:


> Okay this is an off the wall question can anyone tell me why I get to different weights on scales that I try. My digital scale says one thing and the Wii board tells me something else. Between the two different scales there are a 10 pound weight difference.



I have that same problem. My bedroom scale is a pound higher than my Wii scale. I also have a problem with my Wii Fit weight and my Biggest Loser weight. I can weigh myself on the wii fit and 5 minutes later weigh myself for the Biggest Loser and I will be 2 pounds heavier on the Biggest Loser than I was on the Wii Fit just 5 minutes earlier. AND IT'S THE SAME SCALE! I get so frustrated!


----------



## pjlla

I'm back!!  

I am patiently waiting for my WW magazine to come in the mail.  My DSIL gave me a gift subscription for Christmas.  They sent me the Nov/Dec 2009 issue in late January to start the subscription.  I thought that was LOUSY (to send a magazine that hadn't been on the newstands for several weeks) so I called them.  They apologized and said they would extend my subscription by a month... but I still haven't gotten another magazine.  I figured they would immediately send out the January issue, but nothing.  And I haven't gotten the February issue either (or maybe it only comes every other month??).  I am going to call them if I don't get an issue by the end of the week.

I also got a gift subscription to Creating Keepsakes, which came just like it should.  I LOVE that magazine.  Wish I could find another scrapbooking magazine that I loved as much.

I'm not big on magazines.  I hate the waste (of getting rid of them... even if they get recycled or shared) and the clutter (I have enough junk around the house) and I am notoriously cheap, so I refuse to order magazines, but we do like receiving them as gifts (and DD and I frequently check them out of the magazine).  Last year my parents sent us National Geographic for the year and DD and I really enjoyed it.  DS received TWO magazine subscriptions for his birthday.  HOpefully it will get him to enjoy some reading time.  

Can you tell I'm bored here at work and I am just blabbering here to kill time!!???

In my effort to get healthier on all levels, I have decided to try and stop microwaving ANYTHING in plastic.  I've always been fairly careful at home, but here at work it is just EASIER to pack my lunch in plastic (tupperware, rubbermaid, gladware) and microwave in it.  But I KNOW how harmful those plastics are and how much they degrade when they are overheated, so I've decided to make an effort to change that habit.  I brought an oversized mug with my lunch today (big cappuccino mug) and I put my curried chicken and brown rice in it and heated it up.  It also FELT nicer to eat out of crockery instead of plastic.  

Another thing I do to cut down on plastic that I bring into my house is to make my own frozen "Lean Cuisine" meals.  When I make a particularly low calorie/low fat meal, I try to make extra and freeze it in a mini casserole (or plastic, depending on what's available in the house).  I've done it with the previously mentioned curried chicken and brown rice, with fish and veggies, with pasta/veggie casseroles,  and with soups, all with good luck.  It saves $$ too.  I find that unless they are on sale and a I have a coupon, those frozen light meals are really expensive!!  The LC flatbread and pannini sandwiches that DD likes can be almost $3.50, depending on where I buy it.  That is NUTS for a frozen sandwich!  That's even nuts for a FRESH sandwich.  

Not sure about dinner tonight.  I have chili in the crockpot for the rest of the family (along with some Bisquick biscuits), but it is not homemade.... it is doctored up canned chili (trying to use up some pantry supplies and it was a desperate moment).  I will check the NI on the cans (it was a few kinds of chili mixed together, plus some extra beans and tomatoes), but I have a feeling it will be WAAAY too high in calories for me to want to eat.  
(I was going to make a nice homemade meal, but I figured out about 7pm last night that DD and I were going from school  at 3:30 pm to the Y where we will be until 6:30 pm.... but DH and DS would be home and leaving for basketball about 6:00pm to watch a playoff game and then play in their game at 7:30 pm.... so we wouldn't all be home for dinner until after 9pm!!  And if I didn't leave something for the men they would buy pizza AGAIN!!!  So I rummaged through the pantry and came up with three cans of chili, a can of beans, and a huge can of tomatoes.... plus a package of biscuit mix..... dinner was DONE!)  I just need to make sure that DH makes some broccoli for DS and himself.  I forgot to get it cut up this morning... think he can handle it???

I bought the canned chili to keep on hand for baked potato nights, when someone would want chili potatoes but I didn't want to make a whole batch.  How I ended up with three cans I don't know... must have been on sale.  DD won't like the fact that I added extra beans, but tough luck to her.  

Well.... rambling time is over!  Have a great evening everyone!......P


----------



## maiziezoe

I talked to my Rheumatologist this morning. He wants to me to stop doing the C25k program for a month and start doing it again in March. Instead of doing the C25k program, he wants me to walk 3 miles three times a week this week, 4 miles three times a week next week and 5 miles three times a week the following week. When I get up to 5 miles, he wants to see me again and then I can start the program again, if everything is okay. I am bummed because I was really enjoying the program but I must follow his orders. 

This morning I did my scheduled EA Sports workout and then I did the 20 minute ab workout. Then I did WATP for three miles. It was my first time doing it and I really enjoyed it... except Leslie's eyebrows. I can't stop looking at them. They are distracting. 

*Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?*

1) WW.com. I keep track of everything I eat. I also use the WW app on my iPod Touch.

2) Wii Fit. Even if I do an hour of exercise doing something other than the Wii Fit, I always find the time to do at least 15 minutes of Wii Fit throughout the day.

3) This board. I find it inspirational and challenging and I love checking in here everyday.

4) My C25k program on my iPod.

Oh, and as of yesterday, I have lost 20.1 pounds since Christmas. I'm pretty geeked about it! 

Off to clean the basement. I'm cleaning out my oldest sons room and turning it into an office for my hubby and cleaning some space to make an exercise room.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Tools I am using: THIS BOARD! My elliptical, WATP, WII, WII FIT, EA SPORTS ACTIVE More workouts! Lots of water! Counting calories. Irish Step class once a week!

Done 5 miles so far today and my EA Sports Active workout. Hope to do at least 1 more mile after I take the girls for a haircut and tonight I have my Irish Step class! Only a little over half way through my calories for the day so I'm trying to decide what to have for supper. It may just be hot dogs as it's one of those rushed crazy nights with activities!

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## my3princes

ladytink75 said:


> Does your Wii board sits on the floor or carpet? Ours sits on carpet I am wondering if that makes a difference or not... If it does not make a difference maybe its time for me to go buy a new scale for the house because I want to be accurate on my weight and not think that I am gaining when I can actually be losing weight.



Our Wii Fit Board is on the floor, not carpet.  We also got a new scale a couple of years ago and found that our old one was off by nearly 5 lbs


----------



## princessbride6205

ladytink75 said:


> Okay this is an off the wall question can anyone tell me why I get to different weights on scales that I try. My digital scale says one thing and the Wii board tells me something else. Between the two different scales there are a 10 pound weight difference.


Is your Wii less than your digital scale? If it's 10 lbs less on Wii that could be the carpet. Our Fit came with these little feet you stick on all the existing feet, it raises it up off the carpet a fraction of an inch. 



pjlla said:


> I'm not big on magazines.  I hate the waste (of getting rid of them... even if they get recycled or shared) and the clutter (I have enough junk around the house) and I am notoriously cheap...


I could have written this exact quote! We keep getting an obscene amount of gift subscriptions though. DD is only 2 and receives 3 magazines! My dad gets discounts thru work so he sends me 4 (i read 2.5 of them) and Disney gave me a free sub to Family Fun, which is useless except for about 2 pages a month. DD is just too young for most of the stuff they suggest.



pjlla said:


> I bought the canned chili to keep on hand for baked potato nights, when someone would want chili potatoes but I didn't want to make a whole batch.  How I ended up with three cans I don't know... must have been on sale.  DD won't like the fact that I added extra beans, but tough luck to her.
> 
> Well.... rambling time is over!  Have a great evening everyone!......P


I didn't quote the whole thing, but your dinner rambling was cracking me up! 

*QOTD Monday: Weight loss tools?*
Reusable water bottle. I drink a lot more during the day when I have one with a sippy lid. It's seems silly to me, but it works! 
The treadmill - if I had to get all my running done outside in MN winters, I wouldn't be a runner!


----------



## jennz

ladytink.... our wii balance board is less than our home scale, and my home scale is the same as what I weigh at the doctor.  Sadly, b/c the balance board weight it lower!    Ours is on carpet.

Anne thanks for telling me that about your daughter!  I'm friends with the mean girl's mom too and it's hard - I really want to tell her, b/c she is NOT like that, but I know she doesn't see her daughter that way and nothing good will come out of me saying it.  Okay so I missed why you talked to the rheum...were you feeling pain?  Or just a regular checkup?  Is everything okay?


----------



## Octoberbride03

Happy Monday everybody

Was a busy weekend here. Gonna be a busy week.  My new workout has shipped from QVC so I'm looking forward to that.  Hopefully it'll be here by Fri.  

QOTD Monday: Weight loss tools?

My reusable water bottle at work and after. At home My Coronado Springs resort mug.  I just keep refilling them with water and this helps me stay hydrated. Though after the first bottle is finished(24oz) I don't really count how much more water I drink.  I just keep drinking as i need it.  

Also my stability ball.  Exercising with it has improved my body in so many ways in addition to helping me lose weight. I'm kind of sad that my new workout doesn't have it, but I will always find a way to keep it in my lineup. 

Now I'm off to do my lower body workout for tonight, already walked the dog.  Then its supper time.

Oh speaking of supper does anybody here have the "Cook Yourself Thin Cookbook"?   I was browsing through it last week, and while I really don't want the whole thing there was a recipe in there for Pork and Apples.  If anybody has it would you kind enough to share it with me? 

TIA

Have a great night


----------



## tigger813

UGH! I feel like crap this morning. Headache, sore throat, stuffy nose, laryngitis! Took some Dayquil and had some green tea! Hoping I don't have to go to work so I can lay around on the couch today. DD2 has a playdate this afternoon.

Got in 5 miles yesterday, the EA Sports Active workout and my Irish Step class.

Don't see much if anything in the cards today!

Gotta go get dressed to walk DD1 to the bus stop!


----------



## MelanieC

Tuesday's QOTD:  Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?

I'm going to buy 3 pairs of Lucky Brand Jeans as my reward.  And of course I'm going to need to buy all new shorts since the ones I bought this summer won't fit.

I'm getting ready for work now, Hopefully I'll find some time this morning to catch up on everything since yesterday.  I was too busy to really get on and read at work yesterday.  

Keep at it everyone, Friday will be here soon!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My ultimate reward will be my trip to Disney in December. I will be buying a new bathing suit next month for a weekend trip to the Cape if I reach my goal by then. I will need some new clothes as well but mainly just jeans and shorts!


----------



## mikamah

My computer time flies by when we miss the bus.   I'll have to get that boy up early tomorrow. 


MelanieC said:


> Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?


WW plan, when I do it, really keeps my calorie intake in check.  Wii fit for exercise, and this thread for support.  I do the ww meetings, but definitely get more support and advice here.  You guys are the best.



lisah0711 said:


> My ring size went down 1 1/2 sizes -- within 1/2 a size of what it was in my 20's.  Do you think that they are adjusting those sizes, too?    DH got me a beautiful anniversary ring -- it will be ready on Wednesday just in time for Valentine's Day.    We laughed and laughed because DH said all he could think of was an ad that ran last fall "diamonds, that'll shut her up!"    Works for me!


thanks lisa.  I'll have to check out animal planet.  Congrats on your ring size!!  I have a ring that was my grandmothers and had it sized down when I was sized down, and am tempted to have it sized up again so I can wear it, but I know I"m going to get back down there.  I don't think the sizes have changed, just your fingers, which is great. Happy anniversary!! You're doing awesome with the weight loss!!  Too funny, diamonds, that will shut her up.



maiziezoe said:


> I talked to my Rheumatologist this morning. He wants to me to stop doing the C25k program for a month and start doing it again in March. Instead of doing the C25k program, he wants me to walk 3 miles three times a week this week, 4 miles three times a week next week and 5 miles three times a week the following week. When I get up to 5 miles, he wants to see me again and then I can start the program again, if everything is okay. I am bummed because I was really enjoying the program but I must follow his orders.


That's a bummer, but you are right to follow doctors orders, and not risk hurting yourself.  Hopefully you'll be ablt to get back to the running as planned.  

Have a great day.


----------



## lecach

Tuesday's QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?

Well we are going on a cruise for our anniversary in April. We're going regardless of how much I lose. But it's something for me to strive for. And if I lose enough I wont have to wear my Spanx with my formal gown


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm using WW online, and it is very easy for me to figure out portions. Between that and my scale, and definitely my treadmill, I have most of what I need. The BL thread is also an incredible tool -- connecting me with a group with a common goal, where someone always has a hug or a gentle admonishment -- and someone is always chatting, so you never have to feel like you are the only one in the world who really wants that brownie.
> 
> I don't know what I ate last night, but I had done 1M on the TM this morning when I started sweating profusely and feeling nauseous -- and it didn't get better from there. I stayed home from work and I'm sipping chamomile tea. My dh is also have gastric trouble, so I think we have some sort of stomach bug. I'm hoping to feeling up to walking later, but if not at last I got that mile in!
> 
> Maria



Wow!  What a trouper to get that last mile in!   Hope that you are feeling better soon!



PeterPan09 said:


> Oh, man-I could not explain to my 23 year old niece that at one time, The Who was a cutting edge band that was actually good!   I felt SO OLD.



I know exactly what you mean!    There is a whole new generation that hates The Who now thanks to the Super Bowl.



ladytink75 said:


> Okay this is an off the wall question can anyone tell me why I get to different weights on scales that I try. My digital scale says one thing and the Wii board tells me something else. Between the two different scales there are a 10 pound weight difference.



I would find another scale and see which one looks like it is right.  You might be able to adjust the digital scale to compensate for a difference -- maybe you can on the Wii board too?    I know I always weigh more on the doctor's office scale . . . 



maiziezoe said:


> I have that same problem. My bedroom scale is a pound higher than my Wii scale. I also have a problem with my Wii Fit weight and my Biggest Loser weight. I can weigh myself on the wii fit and 5 minutes later weigh myself for the Biggest Loser and I will be 2 pounds heavier on the Biggest Loser than I was on the Wii Fit just 5 minutes earlier. AND IT'S THE SAME SCALE! I get so frustrated!



That is frustrating!    Maybe it's because you subtracted for clothes on the Wii but BL doesn't?  

All this talk about the vagaries of the scale brings home the point that you really need more ways to measure your success than just those little numbers on the scale.  



maiziezoe said:


> I talked to my Rheumatologist this morning. He wants to me to stop doing the C25k program for a month and start doing it again in March. Instead of doing the C25k program, he wants me to walk 3 miles three times a week this week, 4 miles three times a week next week and 5 miles three times a week the following week. When I get up to 5 miles, he wants to see me again and then I can start the program again, if everything is okay. I am bummed because I was really enjoying the program but I must follow his orders.
> 
> Oh, and as of yesterday, I have lost 20.1 pounds since Christmas. I'm pretty geeked about it!



Wow!  Great job on the weight loss!    I bet the doctor was happy about that!  Too bad about the C25K but that walking will be a great alternative.  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Oh speaking of supper does anybody here have the "Cook Yourself Thin Cookbook"?   I was browsing through it last week, and while I really don't want the whole thing there was a recipe in there for Pork and Apples.  If anybody has it would you kind enough to share it with me?



Sorry, don't have the cookbook but when I tried to do a Google search I got a lovely recipes for griddled mackerel -- yum!    Apparently it is an English show?



tigger813 said:


> UGH! I feel like crap this morning. Headache, sore throat, stuffy nose, laryngitis! Took some Dayquil and had some green tea! Hoping I don't have to go to work so I can lay around on the couch today. DD2 has a playdate this afternoon.



  Hope that you are feeling better soon!  Give yourself a couple of days off to recouperate.



MelanieC said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?



I have a reward for reaching a big milestone toward goal with a DL trip this summer.  It is also my 50th birthday celebration --   I'm going to have think of something big for the reaching goal at the end of the year.  Hmmm . . . 

Yesterday I learned that I can do a decent job of dancing "old dances" (i.e. disco) but I so stink at anything "modern" thanks to Just Dance.   DS and I had a blast playing it for the first time yesterday.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Just passing through. I don't have much to contribute so far this week. Wrist is in major pain today so typing is hard. 
We will probably be snowed in tomorrow so I'll be back after shoveling.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Tuesday's QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?

I have rewards for both mini goals and larger ones. Every time I exercise I put $1 in a jar. Every time I go to my WW meeting I put $1 in my jar and every time I lose 1lb I put $5 in my jar. I am going to use the money for spending on my upcoming trip to Sanibel Island in FL. SO far I have over $50!!!

I also have mini rewards for every 5lb I lose, like a new exercise dvd or a pedicure. My big reward is coming at the end of this year,a New Year's trip to Disney World, staying at my favorite resort, CBR!!!! So excited!

Last night I did my first workout with my new Leslie Sansone's Super Walks with a walk booster. It was hard, but i feel great today!!! I am doing a 21 day challenge with this new workout system! 7 days of a 2 mile walk, 7 days of a 3 mile walk and 7 days of a 4 mile walk! I am excited!

I hope everyone has a great day!!!

Molly


----------



## ladytink75

Tuesday's QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?

I don't have a reward for mini-goals but I do have a reward waiting for me when I make my goal. My reward is a trip to DW in Feb/March of 2011 with a day at the spa in SSR.


----------



## 50sjayne

MelanieC--thanks for that ;-)
Congrats Mazie--you need a clippie! 



LuvBaloo said:


> I had a great weekend mentally.  DH, the kids & I went to get errands done yesterday and I decided to stop in at 2 clothing stores to see if there was anything I liked for our cruise next month.  The first store is one that I've always like the clothes in the window, but nothing ever fit.  Well, this time things fit  I ended up splurging on a nice dress for formal night on the cruise.  It was more than I normally spend on clothes, but its my favourite colour (royal blue) and I'm happy with it.  Looks great, and the style will still look great even as a go down in weight.  Then we headed to the second store, and I got 2 dresses (marked down 70% off ) and 4 shirts.  Those 6 items cost less than the other dress which amused DH.  It really hit home, that while I haven't lost many pounds since May, I have definitely lost inches.  The only downside, is bathing suits are looking worse, as the baby pouch hasn't shrunk while the rest of me has, so now the pouch looks bigger, but it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up with just us at home to watch superbowl.  I ended up going grocery shopping before the game, and got some good healthy food for the week, but also brought home A&W for a late lunch.  But I've been tracking everything, so it's okay for the splurge for the week.
> I got an hour of exercise in watching the game.  After the game, DH & I played a new board game (Formula D!)  and I pulled out the exercise ball to sit on while we played.
> Overall a great weekend, with some splurging on clothes and eating, but all in control and counted, so I'm happy


This is HUGE! Good for you. Clothes are fun.
 I need to work on my stomach muscles as they also are good for back support. Plus- if you gain any weight it goes straight to your stomach...good motivation for me to maintain I guess. 



jennz said:


> Hello my friends...I'm on the Dis instead of stress eating!  I drove the carpool to school today instead of DH, he is sick...wow I am so angry at what a little snot dd's former bff has turned out to be!  In 6th grade - already!  She was snotty and rude, didn't talk to dd and the attitude was toward me.  DD was thinking about trying out for school cheerleading next year but wants to make sure a friend will be there and counted this girl as a friend last night - I can tell you from this 20 minute ride this morning she is NOT her friend and will probably make fun off dd.  Then the topper, the get out of the car and the other two girls take off without dd - by now I'd been quiet long enough so I yell out the window "You don't even wait?  Wow." and they slowed down.  It was hard to restrain myself.
> 
> Well I had a "black" day yesterday, not sure if it's because I didn't feel well but hoping today will be better.  Thanks for listening to my rant.


Just be thankful your daughter is still human...enjoy it while it lasts. 



lisah0711 said:


> I haven't seen the kittens yet, but the puppies were adorable.  The cheerleaders weren't very energetic though!
> 
> Glad that you had a good day at work, Susan.  Maria, great plan to get right back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work on the new clothes!    It's not a baby pouch -- it's a badge of honor!
> 
> 
> 
> , hope that you are feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> , jenn.  The teachers at our school tell me that the girls are 100 times meaner than the boys.  How did your DD feel about it?  She is the kind of girl who is not afraid to pursue her goals (and help you pursue yours ).  It probably didn't bother her as much as it is did you.  But it is a good lesson that people who are friends, need to act like friends.
> 
> 
> 
> It's on Animal Planet.  They will probably do a rerun or two later.  It is definitely something that Michael would enjoy.
> 
> Was anyone else disappointed in the The Who yesterday?  Maybe it's because I listened to Tommy about a bazillion times with my boyfriend way back in the 70's but it just wasn't the same.    At some point in your life it might just be better to rest on your laurels!
> 
> My ring size went down 1 1/2 sizes -- within 1/2 a size of what it was in my 20's.  Do you think that they are adjusting those sizes, too?    DH got me a beautiful anniversary ring -- it will be ready on Wednesday just in time for Valentine's Day.    We laughed and laughed because DH said all he could think of was an ad that ran last fall "diamonds, that'll shut her up!"    Works for me!




Cheerleaders? Jeez-- I really need to watch it! A dj from an AM oldies channell that I listen to here said they were awful and I really respect his opinion. (The Who)
Way to go on your non food reward--sounds like a nice ring


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> This morning I did my scheduled EA Sports workout and then I did the 20 minute ab workout. Then I did WATP for three miles. It was my first time doing it and I really enjoyed it... except Leslie's eyebrows. I can't stop looking at them. They are distracting.



I know what you mean about the eyebrows! I think her videos were made over the course of many, many years and as her hair color changes, her eyebrow colors don't always correspond!  Try another WATP workout... the eyebrows may not be as distracting.

Oh my gosh.... I could have sworn I quoted a few other people, but lo and behold.... they aren't here.... oh well.

Tuesday's QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?

Honestly... not really.  I've splurged on a few nicer pieces of clothes as I get closer to my goal weight, figuring I will be able to wear them for many years.... but I've never set myself a "reward" for any particular weight loss or for reaching goal.  Just FINALLY reaching goal after 2 years of this will be reward enough!  I've obviously been on the "slow and steady" plan!! 


I got the kids off to school, got 4-5 loads of laundry folded and put away (all the laundry I did over the weekend), got veggies cut up for dinner stir-fry, vacuumed upstairs (including the ceiling corner cobwebs!   ), did a 30 minute WATP video wearing a total of 14 pounds of body weights, 25 minutes of BL Powersculpt, bed made, sink full of dishes washed and dishwasher loaded and running, kitchen counters wiped down and when I am done checking in with you all here, I am going to get some scrapbooking done!!

I'm going to get going with my day!  TTYL..............P


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Lisa!

I am taking it easy today. I think I will just accept whatever happens weight wise this week. I was down a bit this morning from yesterday but I'm just going to relax and take it easy. Watching some movies. Did just put a coffee cake in the oven. I still have a headache and my throat is really scratchy. I have the sexy deep voice today! 

Tomorrow I will be going and helping DD1s teacher pack up the classroom for the move over vacation. Kindergarten registration got postponed so when I bring her home I may be able to stay home the rest of the day. If the snow has started I will just pick up DD2 and bring her home and just watch the snow fall. I'm sure dancing and DD1s theater class will be postponed tomorrow. 

I should try and take a nap as soon as the coffee cake is done. Gotta take DD2 to a playdate so I want to feel up to it.

Enjoy your afternoon everyone!


----------



## jennz

Snow day here!  Just finished shoveling the driveway for the first time today...that's some good exercise!  Now dd wants me to go and pick up her friend and I don't feel like it, but I will.

Something interesting I noticed with my body bugg...on the nights and the next day after I do Jillian's Trouble Spots my calorie burn/minute when I'm resting is up, not huge but from 1.2/minute to 1.5/minute.  Well I guess that is a 25% increase...  I dont' see that increase after walking or wii-fitting though.


----------



## lovedvc

Had to change my birthday dinner from tomorrow to tonight due to the snow storm coming.  I decided I wanted to go to California Pizza Kitchen, my boys love it there.  So this is what I'm planning on eating, just want to know what you all think.

I plan on ordering the Cobb Salad with the dressing and the gorgonzola cheese on the side.  According to the internet the salad is 1138 calories with 40 grams of fat.  I will probably never finish the whole thing.  So far today I've had 3 egg whites and a fiber one english muffin and took a kick boxing class this morning.  I made sure I stayed at the gym till I burned 1000 calories.  What do you all think should I go for the salad?


----------



## sahbushka

MelanieC said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?
> 
> !



I have such a long way to go that I have mini goal rewards...when I get under 200 I will be scheduling my 90 minute massage!  That is my next one coming up...after that I will make a new goal...probably to be within an overweight BMI instead of an obese one!

Have a great day!

SarahMay


----------



## maiziezoe

tigger813 said:


> Thanks, Lisa!
> 
> I am taking it easy today. I think I will just accept whatever happens weight wise this week. I was down a bit this morning from yesterday but I'm just going to relax and take it easy. Watching some movies. Did just put a coffee cake in the oven. I still have a headache and my throat is really scratchy. I have the sexy deep voice today!
> 
> Tomorrow I will be going and helping DD1s teacher pack up the classroom for the move over vacation. Kindergarten registration got postponed so when I bring her home I may be able to stay home the rest of the day. If the snow has started I will just pick up DD2 and bring her home and just watch the snow fall. I'm sure dancing and DD1s theater class will be postponed tomorrow.
> 
> I should try and take a nap as soon as the coffee cake is done. Gotta take DD2 to a playdate so I want to feel up to it.
> 
> Enjoy your afternoon everyone!



Feel better soon!!!  



jennz said:


> ladytink.... our wii balance board is less than our home scale, and my home scale is the same as what I weigh at the doctor.  Sadly, b/c the balance board weight it lower!    Ours is on carpet.
> 
> Anne thanks for telling me that about your daughter!  I'm friends with the mean girl's mom too and it's hard - I really want to tell her, b/c she is NOT like that, but I know she doesn't see her daughter that way and nothing good will come out of me saying it.  Okay so I missed why you talked to the rheum...were you feeling pain?  Or just a regular checkup?  Is everything okay?



Everything is a-Okay! It was just a follow up call because I was having some knee pain.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Cinderella Girl said:


> Tuesday's QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?
> 
> I have rewards for both mini goals and larger ones. Every time I exercise I put $1 in a jar. Every time I go to my WW meeting I put $1 in my jar and every time I lose 1lb I put $5 in my jar. I am going to use the money for spending on my upcoming trip to Sanibel Island in FL. SO far I have over $50!!!



Oh I love this idea Molly!! I think I'll steal it if you don't mind.


----------



## maiziezoe

We're getting a lot of snow today. Yuck! 

This morning I did the three mile fat burning WATP and 20 minutes of Carmen Elektra's Strip to be Fit. Now I am ready to get back to the basement and clean. I think I walked the basement stairs about 45 times yesterday. 

*Tuesday's QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?*

I do mini-rewards for every 10 pounds I lose. I'm still trying to decide what I will do for the last 10 I lost. My big reward at the end of my journey will be the new me. Well, the old me. LOL  The new old me.


----------



## heatherlynn444

Tuesday QOTD:
not really. if I get to the weight I want I will probably buy some new clothes, but I think it will be reward enough for me to be happy with my weight!


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh I love this idea Molly!! I think I'll steal it if you don't mind.



Me too!  I always have a hard time with rewards b/c I don't want to spend the money.  But this I can do!  Ooh and maybe I'll use the money for a massage - Tracey's posts always make me want one!  That or a new cricut cartridge.  



maiziezoe said:


> We're getting a lot of snow today. Yuck!
> 
> This morning I did the three mile fat burning WATP and 20 minutes of Carmen Elektra's Strip to be Fit. Now I am ready to get back to the basement and clean. I think I walked the basement stairs about 45 times yesterday.
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?*
> 
> I do mini-rewards for every 10 pounds I lose. I'm still trying to decide what I will do for the last 10 I lost. My big reward at the end of my journey will be the new me. Well, the old me. LOL  The new old me.



I saw all the snow you all are supposed to get and was thinking of you!  We have a snow day here, supposed to get 6 or so more inches on top of the 5 we already had.  DD wanted me to take her and a friend sledding today - um...let me think about it NO!  My back is achy, I'm tired and I have to clean upstairs.  That wasn't whiny enough for her though - she is quite persistent.  So finally I just said no I don't want to - and that worked!  Going to play some wii fit with her later.  

50sJayne -   so you're saying the human part of dd is just a phase?  I laughed so hard at that!  I think I've seen the transformation starting in some of her friends...


----------



## donac

lovedvc said:


> Had to change my birthday dinner from tomorrow to tonight due to the snow storm coming.  I decided I wanted to go to California Pizza Kitchen, my boys love it there.  So this is what I'm planning on eating, just want to know what you all think.
> 
> I plan on ordering the Cobb Salad with the dressing and the gorgonzola cheese on the side.  According to the internet the salad is 1138 calories with 40 grams of fat.  I will probably never finish the whole thing.  So far today I've had 3 egg whites and a fiber one english muffin and took a kick boxing class this morning.  I made sure I stayed at the gym till I burned 1000 calories.  What do you all think should I go for the salad?




If you could pack up half of it then I say go for it.  Even half a salad should be pretty filling.  If you have a half a salad you could still enjoy some dessert.  Enjoy your birthday.  

Got my grades done today.  They were due tomorrow but with the crazy weather I wanted to get them done today so whenever I get back (if we are out tomorrow) I don't have to think about it.  

Well I just wanted to say hello while I can.  I still have to go grocery shopping

Off to the store. Stay safe out there.


----------



## my3princes

I spent the day making tie dye Mickey shirts.  I now have purple skin   I know I'm supposed to wear gloves, but rubber bands and rubber gloves don't mix well.


----------



## redwalker

Sunday's QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?

I just planned to treat this day like any other day.  True, I am going to a party, but nothing there will be worth going backwards. I am working too hard.


----------



## redwalker

Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?

1. WATER 90oz a day, everyday

2. TREADMILL

3. FITDAY-it is a program I got from Dannon Yogurt that lets me track my weight, activity, miles walked in a month/year and mood.  I can see all of them coinciding. I find it fascinating.

4. I watch Biggest Looser to see my hero and inspiration Jillian!  I think she is FAB!

5. I read Jillian's books and apply her advice to my life.

6. MY MP3 Player

7. Pedometer I go for 10,000 aerobic steps 5 days of the week.

8. Tigger813

9. 3-5lbs FREE WEIGHTS

10. WII FIT

11.  This WEBSITE!

Thanks to you all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Tuesday QOTD: rewards!

I reward myself every 5 lbs. When I get to 50, dh has promised me a trip to Atlantis. Let's just say I'm not packing yet, but it is in the back of my mind. I have a cute skirt I plan to start wearing when I hit my next mini-goal. I really have to start working harder the last few days have been a bust, again. But, at least this time I could blame it on illness. Tomorrow I expect to be back to normal, and tonight I'm planning on free weights during BL!

I also plan to Wii as a little treat tomorrow afternoon -- we had a call ds only has a half day, so I'll be at home. I plan to do my incline walking for an hour and then get on the Wii for awhile. 

Maria


----------



## redwalker

Tuesday's QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?


The biggest reward would be not to have any more pain in my left leg or get those NASTY charlie horses!  That would be reward enough..but if I were to do or get something, it would be to buy new clothes...maybe a pretty tank top.


----------



## redwalker

MelanieC said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?
> 
> I'm going to buy 3 pairs of Lucky Brand Jeans as my reward.  And of course I'm going to need to buy all new shorts since the ones I bought this summer won't fit.
> 
> I'm getting ready for work now, Hopefully I'll find some time this morning to catch up on everything since yesterday.  I was too busy to really get on and read at work yesterday.
> 
> Keep at it everyone, Friday will be here soon!



I love Lucky Brand! If only I could afford to buy more of their clothes! I actually bought my very first string bikini before our families Disney Cruise last April!  I have never tried on any of their jeans..I have seen them as I walk by the store at the mall..they look great!  I bet you will look fantastic in them soon!!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## cclovesdis

Today's QOTD: I already wrote my rewards out about a week ago, but, that being said, I've gained a few pounds since I first wrote them, so I'm going to add another reward into my plan. When I get back to 30 pounds lost, I'm going to treat myself to some music downloads that will be great to listen to when I'm on the treadmill.

Yesterday's QOTD: Water, C25K, exercise, WW, this thread, this thread, and this thread. Thanks fellow WISHers.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow! Hoping to get in some exercise tomorrow-probably from shoveling!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

If anyone is looking for music suggestions -- *Corinna* posted a question in the Monday Mixer thread on the WISH events section (I can't link sorry!), where people are posting the music that motivates them. I'm getting lots of great ideas!

Maria


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD - I usually do rewards every 10 pounds.   It keeps me focused.   When I get to 20 pounds off I am treating myself to a tshirt I have been wanting.  

On a side note.  Today was my off C25K day and I walked 5 miles.  Well my legs are so sore because I threw some of my running in with it.   I wonder if I am gonna be able to run tomorrow because of my stupidity today.   Oh well off to take a hot bath and try and see if that helps.  

Oh and over the top news we got a huge rebate for buying our home in November.    I think we are splurging on a hottub and screening in our lanai.   Whoo hooo.


----------



## jbm02

Worfiedoodles said:


> If anyone is looking for music suggestions -- *Corinna* posted a question in the Monday Mixer thread on the WISH events section (I can't link sorry!), where people are posting the music that motivates them. I'm getting lots of great ideas!
> 
> Maria



Thanks so much for letting us know about that thread - I was looking for some good music to update my iPod!!!

BTW, this is another crazy week for me.  I will be lurking in and out.  But I am determined to get me exercising in!!!

Have a good night everyone!!
Jude


----------



## redlight

QOTD: I bought new clothes after losing weight last fall. I don't know what I will do when I lose the rest. I'd like to do something special other than clothes.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Me too!  I always have a hard time with rewards b/c I don't want to spend the money.  But this I can do!  Ooh and maybe I'll use the money for a massage - Tracey's posts always make me want one!  That or a new cricut cartridge.



I'm thinking of saving it for the scrapbook weekend at Disney in August. That is my goal date.


----------



## tigger813

Did a few crunches while watching BL. I am drinking my water religiously. I had turkey sliders for supper and a piece of coffee cake for dessert. I was good for the most part today. 

I am only going to do mild workouts the next several days until I am feeling a lot better than I have been. I should be home for the day by 11:45 tomorrow as we are getting a Nor'easter tomorrow afternoon. I plan on doing the Wii Fit Plus once the girls and I get home. 

DD1 has a half day and I will be at her school all morning helping her teacher pack for a move to another part of the building. The building is being renovated and they are ready to start the other side during vacation next week. When we leave at 11:30 we will head over to the other school to pick up DD2 as it is supposed to be snowing by then. I don't want to have to go out again and she doesn't need to be out in nasty weather with her chronic cough. She was complaining of a sore throat earlier so I don't even know if she will go to school. 

I may do a 1 mile workout at some point or just stick to the Wii Fit PLUS. We'll just see how I feel I just don't want to wear myself down.  I will also try and eat right all day. Green tea and yogurt and any other light foods! Gotta work the food part of my journey the rest of the week. I really missed my workouts today! It's become a healthy addiction for me lately!

Enjoy the rest of your evening!


----------



## my3princes

I have been off plan for several days now and can't seem to get back on track.  I wouldn't be surprised if I've gained back everything that I've lost   Between the virus I had last week and my month visitor I just fell apart.  Tomorrow is a new day.  Just keep swimmin...just keep swimmin.


----------



## Octoberbride03

My new workout set came this evening, and I jumped right in and tried it out.  I have to say that its the first workout I've ever done that does not leave me tired afterwards.  It will definitely take time to get the form on some of the steps, but overall I felt really good when i was done.  Its almost hard to believe that this will work me because I felt so good after it was done.  But this was the intention from the start for the set.  Its more a work smart instead of hard set type of thing.  So we'll see how it goes.

Each disc has rather interesting combinations too. Today's disc was all about shoulders and legs, tomorrow's will be cardio, number 3 is chest, triceps and butt, #4: back, biceps and thighs(OMG do I need this 1). #5 is a core fusion.  Each disc(I want to call them tapes. Does anybody else still call them that) is 20 minutes long and it came with a resistance band.   I still want to work in my ball routines in there too somewhere. But I'm very glad to have something new to do for working out.  

The instructor is Stephanie Huckabee if anybody's interested.  I picked it up from QVC last week.


----------



## ladytink75

Well I started PT today for a knee injury that I have had for some time and the doc put me on a NO carb diet and NO running... Those are big bummers for me because I am trying to train for the DPHM in 2011 and I enjoy my carbs... I can eat carbs up until 3:30 in the afternoon but after that I have to put it aside. As for no running he wants me to do the bike and rowing machine to get my legs stronger... I just hope that all this will work for me b/c if it does not I have no idea how I am going to manage to train for this half-marathon.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS:
Reporting in this week:  2!
Congrats to Corinnak & 50sjayne for successfully maintaining!  
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------127
not reporting in for 1 week------20
not reporting in for 2 weeks------10
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 7
Excused-------------------------3
weigh ins-----------------------84
gains----------------------------13
maintains------------------------18
losses--------------------------53
first time weigh-ins---------------0

*Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 5!*
This weeks total group loss 61.3 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.36% 
Total group weight loss so far 790.3 pounds!  
We passed the goal of 750 pounds, now lets aim for 1000!  

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 135 weighins for our start weigh-in on Jan 1st)
86/ 135 = 64% 


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 5? This week Ive went with a simple *TOP 9 LIST* which actually has 11 people because theres two ties!  That criteria will change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 5 Superstars!!*
#9-tie at 1.37% - MJonesMBA2001 & redwalker
#8- 1.39% - carmiedog
#7- 1.46% - wezee 
#6- 1.58% - Eeyores Butterfly
#5- 1.59% - Riverhill
#4- TIE at 1.73% - kimara  & Rose & Mike
#3- 1.75% - tigger813
#2- 2.22% - LeaderoftheClub

and now

The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge 
Week 5 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 3.08% - PrincessBride6205


Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *PrincessBride6205*!!!  As the last weigh in to come you really made it saving the best for last!:thumbsup 
What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  This is something new for BL9 

We have done 5 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 33% complete.
3TinksAndAnEeyore	53.6
A Little Pixie Dust	47.3
beansf	48.7
bouldertcr	57.5
CanuckCruiser	0.0
chskover	21.7
debf	20.7
denise	12.9
DisFam95	26.1
disney mommy	10.0
DisneyFam5	55.3
Double	39.2
happysmyly	57.3
heatherlynn444	26.7
IWISHFORDISNEY	38.9
jbm02	33.3
jenanderson	48.3
JFrey4240	50.5
jimmaher69	23.2
Jimmy (Denise's DH)	7.9
joy@disney	20.0
kimara	77.5
kimwim8	30.0
Kitchensinkguy	63.6
leamom2princesses	33.3
LegoMom3	21.4
Life is good	25.0
lisah0711	55.0
lisaviolet	6.7
LittleSeacow	22.7
lovedvc	57.0
LuvBaloo	17.0
maiziezoe	44.1
mandac	-2.9
MaryAz	63.3
MickeyMagic	26.7
mousemom11	20.0
MrIncrediDad	51.7
my3princes	-5.0
NC Tink	31.3
Nicholfamily5	23.3
Peace.love.mickey	23.0
pgumiela	13.2
Piglet18	16.6
poohlove	26.0
PRINCESSVIJA	2.2
redwalker	8.0
Riverhill	13.3
Rose&Mike	50.7
sahbushka	20.7
shellynn24	22.6
StitchIsOurHero	30.5
talytam	22.5
Tasha+Scott	32.0
tigger813	51.1
wezee	41.7
Worfiedoodles	22.0
zacem'smom	45.2


----------



## LuvBaloo

Biggest Loser 9:  1/3 of the way results!

Total Losers still active at the end of Week 5 = 117
_(note the people who were removed after the week 5 results are NOT included)_

Average % loss = 3.07%
# of gains = 6
# of maintains = 3
# of losses = 108

As Corrina would say:
_Finished last is better than did not finish is miles better than did not start!_
*We are all successes for trying!*

And now for the competitive part.  Lets see who are the 1/3 of the way, top LOSERS!
Ive decide to go with everybody over 6% loss!

#11- 6.05% - 3TinksAndAnEeyore
#10- 6.16% - stace208
#9- 6.21% - jbm02 
#8- 6.26 % - goofypete
#7- 6.55% - MrIncrediDad
#6- 6.85% - lovedvc

#5- TIE at 7.23% - kimara & happysmyly _(isnt it cool that sisters got the same #!)_
#4- 7.32% - jenanderson
#3- 7.87 % - DisneyFam5

#2- 8.09% - carmiedog

#1- 9.05% - Kitchensinkguy


----------



## donac

I got a call last night at 7 that I had no school today.  It seems that the entire state has closed down.  Ds has to go to work but that's not for a couple of  hours yet so we shall see.  Dh is also out.  We both had a rotten night sleep.  we tossed and turned all night.  We don't understand it.  On a snowy day we always sleep poorly since we don't know what the day is going to bring but we knew before we went to sleep so we don't understand.  I guess we are just going hang around the house and then shovel out.

Congrats to all the losers this week.  Keep up the good work


----------



## tigger813

Overslept this morning. Alarm went off at 6 and next thing I know DH says "It's 6:45!" Luckily I didn't have to make lunches this morning as there is a half day today. Not because of the snow though it would've been. We have 1-2 half days each month and this happens to be one. I'm picking up DD2 when I bring DD1 home so I don't have to go out in the snow again. Nothing here yet. Expecting anywhere from 3-8 inches.

Gonna do the Wii Fit later today. May try a 1 mile WATP. Throat is really sore still but I don't have the headache I had yesterday.

Gotta prepare for the rest of my day. We will work on the girls Valentine's cards this afternoon so those are ready for Friday.

Can't believe I finished 3rd last week! Congrats to all!


----------



## corinnak

It has been a crazy couple of days!  It was the last weekend for the play I was working on, so there were parties and striking the set and somehow my long run got crowded out of the weekend.  Then on Monday, the snow.  I think we got 10 inches, which normally would not even be worth a mention to me, except that as high as the snow is already piled, it turns into twice as much shoveling for me as I shovel the drive and then shovel off the top of the snow pile, moving the snow further back so I'll be able to put the snow somewhere next time.  So I had about 2.5 hours of shoveling and throwing snow around on Monday and and 85 minutes  yesterday.  The cool part:  I am not even sore today.  The not-cool part?  Shovelig snow does not get nearly as many AP as running for the same amount of time.  It's about half.  Phooey on that!

And on top of it all, my weight has really crept up this week.  I am not entirely sure why - my food has not been perfectly perfect, but I am within points.  And in fact, given that I was up a tiny bit last week, I actually set my points target down to "losing" again.  I'm going to hope it's water-related, cause otherwise, this is not good!

I can't believe I even got behind on the QOTD.  The archive is all caught up now, at least.

2/5 Friday QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?

I don't feel like I'm off track, really, but as I said, the scale indicates otherwise (to the point where I'd be back on the losers team if Yesterday were a weigh-in day, so I am being extra-vigilant on the food until I'm closer to that goal weight again!  I also need to hit the treadmill today.  Seriously.


2/6 Saturday QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?

There have been many things, but the one that jumps to mind now is from the book "The End of Overeating" and it is basically about the addictive power of some of the foods we encounter all the time - specifically foods with sugar, fat and salt all in one package - layered foods, he calls them.  Our brains react to this food in the same area that is activated by heroin, which explains why they are so....addictive.  

2/7 Sunday QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?

We didn't watch the game, didn't have a party, didn't go to a party.  It wold have been better if I'd come home and run that night, but I was still feeling fatigue in my legs from the spin/body pump double whammy Saturday morning.


2/8 Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?

The Microwave!  Ha ha ha - seriously, it's probably true.  I also love my food scale and measuring tools.  WW etools have been great as well.  Not to forget my running shoes and treadmill, YMCA and workout DVD's.  And finally something I call "visioning" and something WW seems to call "Winning Outcomes."  I imagine where I'm going next and how I will look and feel when I get there.

2/9 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?  I have not been so much about the rewards.  I have been thinking about one of those Tiffany key charm necklaces once I get to "Lifetime" but so far have not even managed to choose one.    There have been clothes and a few race trips along the way, as well.

For me, being at (or around) goal weight, I feel like I enjoy the rewards every day.  Pants that fit and look actually pretty good.  Healthy food that I feel confident is nourishing my body.  Faster race times and more enjoyable training.  Catching sight of a little muscle under my soft exterior each morning.  Knowing that there are clothes for every occasion in my closet and at the store that fit me and look OK.  Peace of mind about my health and that I am doing what I need to do to maintain it.


----------



## tigger813

Actually down a pound from yesterday so maybe I can get down to being a maintainer this week. Just had some coffee cake for breakfast. Gonna drink water all day and eat lightly for lunch. We're going to have steak tips and carrots for supper so I'll save my calories for them. Snacks will be microwave popcorn and yogurt!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Congrats to all our Biggest losers!!!!!!!!!!!  I have a long way to go if I am going to catch up with you guys!!  LOL.


----------



## MelanieC

Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite Season and why?  


Mine is spring & summer - Spring - I love the fact that it's getting warmer, the days are getting longer and the colors of the flowers and grass are coming out.  Summer - I love because it's nice and warm, you can bring out the shorts, the days are long and you can get out and do things.


----------



## MelanieC

Wow what a busy couple of days at work and at home.  We awoke to a ton of snow this morning and it's going to snow ALL day long too!

Last night my DD17 had her last Basketball game as a cheerleader.  It was sad, but it was a great game and we won too!  It was Senior night too, so that was fun but again sad.  It's so cool to hear what plans all the kids have.  

I'm working at home today, but I think that our entire company is, lol!  I can't seem to keep a connection on my work latop, and every e-mail won't load!  This has happened before when we had a day when almost everyone stayed at home.  I've been sitting here for 45 minutes and answered one e-mail that never sent and now I'm trying to re-start, lol.


----------



## lisah0711

First, a big congratulations to all of our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, princessbride6205!  It is quite an accomplishment to come home from vacation and be the biggest loser!    The competition is heating up -- we have quite a few folks who are neck and neck -- how exciting!   

And another group goal has come and gone!    How long will it take up to knock down 1000 pounds?  

Thanks for the 1/3 statistic, too, LuvBaloo and thanks for being our weightkeeper.  

Keep up the good work everyone.  You are all winners because you are here and sticking with it!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> If anyone is looking for music suggestions -- *Corinna* posted a question in the Monday Mixer thread on the WISH events section (I can't link sorry!), where people are posting the music that motivates them. I'm getting lots of great ideas!Maria



I know, I'm loving hearing about songs I've forgotten about and a lot of fun new ones!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh and over the top news we got a huge rebate for buying our home in November.    I think we are splurging on a hottub and screening in our lanai.   Whoo hooo.



I was going to say "No Disney trip?" but then I remembered that you are right there,  you lucky girl!



jbm02 said:


> BTW, this is another crazy week for me.  I will be lurking in and out.  But I am determined to get me exercising in!!!



Hope that your week improves!  



redlight said:


> QOTD: I bought new clothes after losing weight last fall. I don't know what I will do when I lose the rest. I'd like to do something special other than clothes.



Is there a hobby that you would like to buy stuff for?  Or maybe a special day trip somewhere?  A piece of jewelry?  You are getting close to goal so it won't be too long!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm thinking of saving it for the scrapbook weekend at Disney in August. That is my goal date.



Scrapping at Disney -- talk about a dream come true for you, Buffy!  



my3princes said:


> I have been off plan for several days now and can't seem to get back on track.  I wouldn't be surprised if I've gained back everything that I've lost   Between the virus I had last week and my month visitor I just fell apart.  Tomorrow is a new day.  Just keep swimmin...just keep swimmin.



Sorry to hear that you are having problems getting back on track.  I like your "just keep swimming" attitude.  It was tough being sick followed by TOM.  But ask yourself, will staying off track make it better?  I don't think so.  This may be a good time to hold the line.  You can do this!



ladytink75 said:


> Well I started PT today for a knee injury that I have had for some time and the doc put me on a NO carb diet and NO running... Those are big bummers for me because I am trying to train for the DPHM in 2011 and I enjoy my carbs... I can eat carbs up until 3:30 in the afternoon but after that I have to put it aside. As for no running he wants me to do the bike and rowing machine to get my legs stronger... I just hope that all this will work for me b/c if it does not I have no idea how I am going to manage to train for this half-marathon.



Bummer about your knee and the restrictions.  Luckily it is a ways to go for your race.  Maybe getting help with this issue now will save you from an injury later that you couldn't compensate for in time.  I bet as your legs get stronger you will be able to run or wog.



tigger813 said:


> Gotta prepare for the rest of my day. We will work on the girls Valentine's cards this afternoon so those are ready for Friday.Can't believe I finished 3rd last week! Congrats to all!



Glad that you are feeling better!  



corinnak said:


> So I had about 2.5 hours of shoveling and throwing snow around on Monday and and 85 minutes  yesterday.  The cool part:  I am not even sore today.  The not-cool part?  Shoveling snow does not get nearly as many AP as running for the same amount of time.  It's about half.  Phooey on that!



That makes no sense!    Snow shoveling is one of the most intensive activities a person can do!  

You're going to figure out what will work for you in maintenance mode.  It will take some trial and error.  But one thing I do know, after all this work, and all this effort, you aren't going to suddenly give it up, let yourself go and find yourself back where you started.  You are so determined and succesful.  It won't ever, ever happen.  So don't worry about that because it is not even a possibility for the person you are today.  You can do this!  



MelanieC said:


> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite Season and why?



I love the summer time.  The days are longer.  The weather is so much nicer.  We can be outside more.  

 to everyone who is snowed in -- be careful with that shoveling.  We could use a little of that snow in the west.  They need snow for the Olympics and are starting to worry about the snow pack here.  So send it our way!


----------



## pjlla

Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why?

Without a doubt.... SUMMER!!!  I hate, hate, hate the winter.  Spring is nice, but spring here in NH often consists of snow storms, mud season, and then straight on to heat and humidity.  Fall is also beautiful, but I can't love it because I know what is coming next.

I will tolerate the heat and humidity ANYDAY because the alternative of cold and snow is so unbearable!!

I love the long days, the bright sunshine, the occasional summer shower followed by a rainbow, birds singing in the morning, crickets chirping, thunderstorms, green trees, green grass, flowers in bloom.... I LOVE summer.


I'm at work again today.  She called me unexpectedly late.  I already had my exercise clothes on and my sneakers tied.  I was going to hit the TM as soon as DD got on the bus.  I wasn't going to wait to exercise at the Y tonight because we are getting a bit of snow (but not like most of you East coasters are experiencing) and I am thinking that swim practice might be cancelled tonight.  oh well.... the TM will still be waiting for me when I get home.  It did start snowing here about 9 am and it is coming down at a good clip now.  But we are only in the 1-3" belt, so it won't last long I suppose.

I feel like I am on track for a good loss this week, but I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch.  I did make some lowfat chocolate bran muffin things (WW recipe using a lowfat brownie mix) last weekend and I have had a couple each day... hopefully the recipe points was correct because if not, I might be in trouble!  But they are delicious and hard to resist!  

Time to do the next reading group!  I'll hop back on later!...........P


----------



## lecach

Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why?

I guess I would say Fall. It's not hot, it's not cold, my allergies arent bad like in the spring. And there are a ton of fall festivals in our area.


----------



## corinnak

princessbride6205  Congratulations on your amazing loss this week!  



lisah0711 said:


> That makes no sense!    Snow shoveling is one of the most intensive activities a person can do!
> 
> You're going to figure out what will work for you in maintenance mode.  It will take some trial and error.  But one thing I do know, after all this work, and all this effort, you aren't going to suddenly give it up, let yourself go and find yourself back where you started.  You are so determined and succesful.  It won't ever, ever happen.  So don't worry about that because it is not even a possibility for the person you are today.  You can do this!



I would have thought the same thing about the snow shoveling, but it turns out...not so much, at least according to WW.  The tricky thing is, it seems to me there are a few different levels of snow shoveling.  There's the scraping the light fluffy inch to the side of your sidewalk in October.  There's the difficult, slow going heavy, wet snow.  And there's a huge lot of stuff in between.  What I was doing yesterday, thankfully was not too heavy, but it was a lot of lifting and throwing.  Well, we all know the numbers are just a vague quantification of a nebulous reality anyway.

Thanks for the pep talk - I appreciate it so very much.  It is really not fun to get to goal weight, camp out for a while and then see that scale creep up!  I will figure this out, I know.




pjlla said:


> I feel like I am on track for a good loss this week, but I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch.  I did make some lowfat chocolate bran muffin things (WW recipe using a lowfat brownie mix) last weekend and I have had a couple each day... hopefully the recipe points was correct because if not, I might be in trouble!  But they are delicious and hard to resist!




Oh, those sound so good.  I know what you mean about questioning the points on a recipe.  Was it from the website or a cookbook? Brownies are one of my definite "danger" foods.


Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why? 
I love Spring.  The pink trees.  The smell of fresh earth.  The first times running outside after a long, indoor winter. The cool but not freezing cold temperatures. I love the metaphor of spring as well - things coming back to life after months and months of quiet hibernation.  Rebirth, regrowth, renewal.  I love it when the grass just starts to get green again.  And when suddenly there are leaves on the trees.  


And I have been thinking more about that "Rewards" QOTD as well.  In the context of losing, I felt adequately rewarded by the progress I was making.  The visible changes in my body, the way that clothes fit better, and even getting to change my clippie all helped keep me going.  

When switching to maintaining, those intrinsic rewards aren't there so much.  Oh, it feels great to be there, mind you, but it's not as sustaining, somehow.  Given that I am thinking of jewelry for essentially 6 weeks of maintaining (yes, on top of the entire loss, of course), I am starting to think about if I would enjoy some kind of ongoing rewards structure for maintenance.  Hmmm.  It might be too much work to think of what it would be!


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> Oh, those sound so good.  I know what you mean about questioning the points on a recipe.  Was it from the website or a cookbook? Brownies are one of my definite "danger" foods.
> 
> And I have been thinking more about that "Rewards" QOTD as well.  In the context of losing, I felt adequately rewarded by the progress I was making.  The visible changes in my body, the way that clothes fit better, and even getting to change my clippie all helped keep me going.
> 
> When switching to maintaining, those intrinsic rewards aren't there so much.  Oh, it feels great to be there, mind you, but it's not as sustaining, somehow.  Given that I am thinking of jewelry for essentially 6 weeks of maintaining (yes, on top of the entire loss, of course), I am starting to think about if I would enjoy some kind of ongoing rewards structure for maintenance.  Hmmm.  It might be too much work to think of what it would be!




I found the recipe here under the recipe index. I'll try to find it and put up a link. Here it is...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1029401

A few notes.... I used FiberOne cereal instead of All-Bran because that is what I had.  The cereal absorbed ALL of the water and there was nothing to make the batter moist when I started mixing them together.  I added 1 C of water and it made things the right consistency.  They baked for the amount of time listed on the recipe.  The recipe also said it made 12 muffins.... I made 16 and they were still a decent size.... I don't think I could have fit it all in 12 muffin cups.   But I am still counting them as 1 pt. each.  I could have done the math using the brownie box and the cereal box, just to be sure, but I was feeling lazy and decided to trust the recipe.  They are not super chocolatey.... if I make them again I might throw a tablespoon of cocoa powder in.  



I LOVE the idea of rewards for maintenance!  As I keep creeping slowly close to my goal weight (and then fall of the wagon and creep AWAY from it) I am constantly reminded that the TOUGH PART is still to come.... MAINTENANCE!  I am thinking maybe a reward every 3 months??  I'll have to give it more thought...................P


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

What is my favorite season and why?

I also have to go with summer.   I love that I can go to the beach every day and have a great tan.   It is hot down here but you learn to deal with it.  Our fall is worse than summer IMO.   Spring here is pretty amazing too.   The flower and garden festival is one of my favorite times in Disney.   I can not wait until it is nice out every day and my son is out of school so we can play!!


On a side note I am doing great with my C25K program thus far and would encourage anyone to try it.   I hope I can make it all the way through and believe me if I can do it anyone can.   I am so not a runner and I am sure my neighbors are getting a good show with my giggly butt.   I am loving it though.


----------



## princessbride6205

Thanks to everyone for the congrats. And a HUGE thank you to *LuvBaloo* for accepting my late weigh in PM last night! I thought I had sent it on Friday, then got really bummed that I had a big loss and didn't even get to report it. I saw that results hadn't been posted, so I PM'ed and hoped it would "count." 

*Lisa* - I was really surprised at my loss too. I expected to lose the 2 pounds I'd gained on vacation, but I lost those plus another 2. It's always exciting to see the scale do a big move. 



corinnak said:


> And I have been thinking more about that "Rewards" QOTD as well.  In the context of losing, I felt adequately rewarded by the progress I was making.  The visible changes in my body, the way that clothes fit better, and even getting to change my clippie all helped keep me going.
> 
> When switching to maintaining, those intrinsic rewards aren't there so much.  Oh, it feels great to be there, mind you, but it's not as sustaining, somehow.  Given that I am thinking of jewelry for essentially 6 weeks of maintaining (yes, on top of the entire loss, of course), I am starting to think about if I would enjoy some kind of ongoing rewards structure for maintenance.  Hmmm.  It might be too much work to think of what it would be!


I know what you mean about the maintaining vs losing rewards. For me losing is it's own reward because I could fit in some old clothes, then needed to buy some new smaller ones, and seeing the numbers on the scale get closer and closer to goal has been enough. I'm about 2 pounds away from my goal, so I like your idea about having some maintaining rewards in place.



pjlla said:


> Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why?
> 
> Without a doubt.... SUMMER!!!  I hate, hate, hate the winter.  Spring is nice, but spring here in NH often consists of snow storms, mud season, and then straight on to heat and humidity.  Fall is also beautiful, but I can't love it because I know what is coming next.


Completely agree! I really do like Fall (apples, pumpkins, my birthday, Thanksgiving), but it will never be my fave because it reminds me too much that winter is coming. Spring in MN is sometimes nonexistent. It goes from "less frigid" to summer. Every year I think, I should get myself a nice lightweight coat for spring, and every year 2-3 weeks pass before I find one, and it's already turned into summer!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I like each season for different reasons. I love the trees in the spring and fall. I love warm summer rains. I have to say I'm not so happy with winter the last few years so I can say that's my least favorite.

Thanks, Lisa! I am getting a bit of a headache but it may just be hunger. Nose is quite stuffy but I think the throat is better.

Girls and I are all home. They ended up closing preschool at 11:30 anyways. 

Gonna make myself a tossed salad with some chicken nuggets cut up in it. 

Agenda for the afternoon: Eat, get Valentines for school done, do some Wii Fit, read, watch a movie or two and just relax!


----------



## pjlla

Well, the snow continues to fall here.  The ride home after school should be sloppy and slippery.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that they cancel swim practice and the swim-a-thon fundraiser that is scheduled for tonight, but I probably won't be so lucky.  

I am planning on baked potatoes tonight for dinner.  Toppings will be leftover chili from Tuesday, homemade lowfat cheese sauce, broccoli, bacon bits, and salsa.  I am the only one who  likes sour cream, so I won't bother to serve that.... too many calories.  Hopefully we can eat before swim.  If I can get home a little before 4pm and throw the potatoes in, they should be ready to eat by 5pm.  Then we can leave for swim by 5:30pm and be all set.  I wanted to put the potatoes in the crockpot, but I had to rush to get out the door for work at the last minute this morning, so I didn't have time.  (Just thinking out loud here....)

BTW, Samantha Brown has a new Orlando/Disney special on the Travel Channel tonight.  I think it is on at 8pm.

TTYL.................P


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: Definitely summer. There's no snow in the summer and it's so much easier to get exercise in then. I love to swim. The snow today isn't too bad here in CT, but we're still waiting for the heavy snow to start.

Had a bad day eating wise yesterday but am doing well so far today. I got in 4 APs, which helped, but not that much. I'm still 21 points over my WPA. I'm planning to get in lots of exercise today as well. I'm hoping for a total of about 75 minutes, like yesterday. I'm also hoping there will be something good on TV tonight that I can watch while doing Wii Fit Free Step and Free Run.

Thanks for the suggeston re: music for my MP3 player. I'll definitely read that thread. Hope everyone has a great rest of the day!


----------



## cclovesdis

pjlla said:


> BTW, Samantha Brown has a new Orlando/Disney special on the Travel Channel tonight.  I think it is on at 8pm.
> 
> TTYL.................P



Thanks! Something to watch while I do some Wii Fit Plus Free Step!


----------



## maiziezoe

A BIG congrats to all the losers and a super big congrats to princessbride and kitchensinkguy! You guys rock!

We got a lot of snow here yesterday... this morning, at 4 am, we had an EARTHQUAKE. Yes, an earthquake in northern Illinois. I slept through the earthquake but woke up to my 21 year old saying a few choice words. He was completely freaked out. He said the entire house was shaking. The center of the quake is about 40 minutes from my house and about 4 miles from my BFF's house. 

*Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why?*

Summer, without a doubt. Where I live in Illinois, Spring and Fall are just Winter in disguise. A really bad disguise. I loathe winter. I like summer... the hotter, the better.


----------



## maiziezoe

Oh, oh, oh... I completely forgot something else I was going to mention.

Biggest Loser watchers... last night there was an Olympian on the show last night named Rockne Brubaker (he did the last chance work-out... cute kid, lots of hair)... I know his mom!  She and I used to work together. I have known Rockne since he was a little boy! 

Unfortunately, he didn't make it on the Olympic team.


----------



## princessbride6205

maiziezoe said:


> Oh, oh, oh... I completely forgot something else I was going to mention.
> 
> Biggest Loser watchers... last night there was an Olympian on the show last night named Rockne Brubaker (he did the last chance work-out... cute kid, lots of hair)... I know his mom!  She and I used to work together. I have known Rockne since he was a little boy!
> 
> Unfortunately, he didn't make it on the Olympic team.



He was adorable! I'm sorry to hear he didn't make it.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite Season and why?  

Fall, I love the warm days and cool nights. It's hammock weather to me. I love the colors especially here in New England, the crisp smell in the air, the food. DH makes his famous chili once a year and October is it.
This is fall in New England at my house:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1617672 



lisah0711 said:


> Scrapping at Disney -- talk about a dream come true for you, Buffy!



This will be my 5th trip. I look forward to it every year. This year there are 18 DIS'ers going and I'm really really excited! 196 days to go!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

maiziezoe said:


> Oh, oh, oh... I completely forgot something else I was going to mention.
> 
> Biggest Loser watchers... last night there was an Olympian on the show last night named Rockne Brubaker (he did the last chance work-out... cute kid, lots of hair)... I know his mom!  She and I used to work together. I have known Rockne since he was a little boy!
> 
> Unfortunately, he didn't make it on the Olympic team.



To bad he didn't make it. Hopefully he can make the team next time.


----------



## donac

Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why? 

I like our mild winters here at the jersey shore but all this snow is starting to get to me this year.

I like fall and spring because it is quiet here and the weather is great.  

I also like summer because I don't work but there are some things I don't like.  We live near the shore and a race track that operates in the summer so the traffic can get pretty crazy.  You just have to time things right.  I love to swim at 6 in the morning but our pool's liner went last year and I don't think we are going to replace it.  Dh doesn't think it is used enough to get a new liner.  I would use a friend's pool but they have teenagers who don't use the pool so they may not open it up this summer.

I guess I can't decide which season. 

It was raining this morning and it changed to snow about 2.  It is coming down pretty hard and they don't think it will stop until late tonight.  I am interested to see what happens with the schools tomorrow.  

Chili in the crockpot and I just have to wash up the dishes that are in the sink.  I may make some biscuits for dinner for the guys.  Food has been pretty good today but my knee has been acting up so I have been taking it easy today.

Ds went into work this morning and he came home about 1.  He said he made some points with the top guy at penney's because only a few employees made it into work this morning.  He helped out a couple of departments that needed help and then unloaded a truck that had come in.  My ds may not be working in the bio field that he wants but he is a great worker and I know they love him at penney's.

Take it easy everyone who is getting snow.  Be careful.


----------



## kimara

Way to go losers!!

I really thought I would NEVER be on that list.  So Happy!
Loved the 1/3 done update.
It is SO fun to see that my sis & I tied on the 1/3 list.  I'll have to tell her tonight when she calls, she is at Disneyland and her laptop isn't working.  Poor thing.

Many thanks to coaches, posters, statisticians and losers!


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> A BIG congrats to all the losers and a super big congrats to princessbride and kitchensinkguy! You guys rock!
> 
> We got a lot of snow here yesterday... this morning, at 4 am, we had an EARTHQUAKE. Yes, an earthquake in northern Illinois. I slept through the earthquake but woke up to my 21 year old saying a few choice words. He was completely freaked out. He said the entire house was shaking. The center of the quake is about 40 minutes from my house and about 4 miles from my BFF's house.
> 
> *Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why?*
> 
> Summer, without a doubt. Where I live in Illinois, Spring and Fall are just Winter in disguise. A really bad disguise. I loathe winter. I like summer... the hotter, the better.



I was thinking about you and wondered if you were near it!  I thought it was farther west than were you are (but I'm just guessing where you are based on your posts).  Yes that would totally freak you out!  I can't believe you slept through it - must be because all that exercise wore you out!



maiziezoe said:


> Oh, oh, oh... I completely forgot something else I was going to mention.
> 
> Biggest Loser watchers... last night there was an Olympian on the show last night named Rockne Brubaker (he did the last chance work-out... cute kid, lots of hair)... I know his mom!  She and I used to work together. I have known Rockne since he was a little boy!
> 
> Unfortunately, he didn't make it on the Olympic team.



Wow, did you know he was going to be on there?  He was a cutie!!  Too bad he didn't make it.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite Season and why?
> 
> Fall, I love the warm days and cool nights. It's hammock weather to me. I love the colors especially here in New England, the crisp smell in the air, the food. DH makes his famous chili once a year and October is it.
> This is fall in New England at my house:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1617672
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my 5th trip. I look forward to it every year. This year there are 18 DIS'ers going and I'm really really excited! 196 days to go!!!



What a fun time at your house!  If we were a few hours closer (okay like maybe 10)  I would come by!

So what is this Disney scrapping thingy?

QOTD:  I like all the seasons when they start out, by the end I'm done with them all!  

I made some changes to my eating today...Maziezoe and I started around the same time and the same weight and she's doubled my weight loss.  We both exercise and eat around the same amount, so I am changing some of my foods.  Chex-mix was replaced with and apple today, my popcorn was replaced with a protein shake blended with yogurt.  Yum!  My sodium was about double the RDA  I think that is a factor.  My ham, light cheese, arnold thins and barbecue lunch sandwich was replaced with a tuna salad ( 1/2 tbsp low fat mayo, 1/2 tsp grey poupon) on arnold's thins.  Still tasty!  Calories have been pretty much the same.  I'll see if this shakes me up and shakes it off a little git! lol  Any other suggestions?  This is an "aha" moment for me!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> So what is this Disney scrapping thingy?



Every August Dream Events Inc has a weekend crop at WDW. This year it's August 27-29 at the Contemporary. Sometimes it's at the Yacht Club too. 

here is the link to the site:
http://www.dreameventsinc.com/eventdetails.cfm?EventID=60

here is the link to our thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2283720


----------



## jenanderson

Oh my!  This week has been so very busy and I feel like I have done some readings here but I have not had any chance to post.  So I will ramble on a bit and try to get somethings caught up!   

I have still been doing well despite the craziness of life.  There have been a few moments...the terrible, desperate desire for chocolate (counted out 50 and used my WW points because it was not worth fighting), a totally tired body (decided that I need to follow my running training plan and actually rest on the days of rest), the kids wanting to go to their favorite restaurant with nothing I really want except the high point items (ended up having soup and it was good) and other little moments.  I am surviving it though and actually had a really good weigh in at WW on Tuesday.  

*2/8 Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?*
Here are the tools that are helping me out:
1.  Treadmill - most days I run outside but there are some runs I would miss if I did not have my treatmill.
2.  WW Meetings - It is always good to have to go have someone else weigh me in...keeps me feeling like I have to do well.
3.  Scale - I know know that I am not underestimating or overestimating my points.
4.  iPod - Nike+ and C25K program are keeping me on track for running.
5.  The computer - Have to access this thread (tons of ideas and support), the Rebel Alliance thread (more great ideas and support, specifically around my running), the WW site and so many more.  

*2/9 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?*
My reward is going to be the trip to WDW to run the Princess in 2011 with my friend Jude (jbm02).  To me, that is the ultimate reward.  I have not been setting mini-goals because I am trying to save money.  

*2/10 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why? *
Summer - I live in Minnesota...need I say more???   I can't wait to see the huge piles of snow go away!


----------



## tigger813

Snowstorm turned out to be a dud! Only getting a dusting to 3". That's ok cause we all got to come home early and relax a bit and catch up on some tv shows. We watched the end of Princess Diaries and then watched Princess Diaries 2. We also watched the Samantha Brown 10th anniversary special. We have it set up to record her special tonight as well. We watched Idol from last night and are watching Iron Chef America from Sunday night.

Had a cheddar jack and egg noddle casserole and some steak tips. Not being as good as I planned as I'm really tired and still not feeling my best. Didn't do any Wii Fit plus either. I will get back into my routine over the weekend. I am drinking my water diligently. I'm just worn out I guess. I have a client scheduled for the morning if she doesn't cancel. 

Got a bit of a headache! 

Enough complaining! Hope everyone stays safe tonight! Drive carefully!


----------



## jbm02

MelanieC said:


> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite Season and why?


This is going to sound a little crazy but...my favorite season is Autumn.  I love the bright changing colors on the trees, apple and pumpkin season, the crunch of stepping on falling leaves (I even like to rake! ), the "smell" in the air.  
But my favorite month is June - the longest days of sunlight.  The sun is almost up when I get up at 4:30AM and is still up in time for nice long walks with DH after work.  



tigger813 said:


> Snowstorm turned out to be a dud! Only getting a dusting to 3".



It was a dud here too!  But that didn't stop DH's school from closing completely or the kids schools from closing early.  I was the only one who put in a "full" day here!! 

Having a rough week with exercise.  I had boot camp on Monday but missed my lunch workout due to a meeting.  Missed yesterday at the Y too because of early morning meetings that lasted the whole day (wiping out lunch workout again too).  I went to my boot camp class today - and one of the women in the class took a nasty fall and broke her arm  - at 5:10AM.  That was the end of exercising this morning since we all waited for the paramedics and ambulance to come with her.  (I called and spoke to her daughter this afternoon - she's resting comfortably at home now...) I was able to lift at lunch today - thankfully! - but because it was a lifting rather than a cardio day,  I know I didn't burn the number of calories I normally would.  Helping kids with homework and Valentines Day crafts tonight so no Wii or Y.  I know that this is real life and all - but it's getting in the way of my workout routine!!


----------



## MelanieC

Wow you guys, we have gotten so much snow today and it's still snowing.  Just trying to keep myself from eating too much today, lol.  Tv went out till DH went out finally and got the snow off the roof and uncovered the satellite. They have already called school tomorrow.  We are well over 2 feet of snow so far and it's still snowing.


----------



## donac

MelanieC said:


> Wow you guys, we have gotten so much snow today and it's still snowing.  Just trying to keep myself from eating too much today, lol.  Tv went out till DH went out finally and got the snow off the roof and uncovered the satellite. They have already called school tomorrow.  We are well over 2 feet of snow so far and it's still snowing.



We are the same here. Maybe not 2 feet but a  lot more than we had this morning.  The power just went out but only for a minute.  It is still snowing here.  Dh and I are both out for tomorrow (I really wanted the house to myself)


----------



## lecach

What a disappointing meal I had for dinner. We went out for mexican. I took my own healthy baked chips. Ordered spinach enchilada's with black beans. Sounds healthy right? At the other mexican restaurant that we eat at, the spinach enchiladas are...well spinach. Tonight they came out and it was some kind of white creamy junk with a few flecks of spinach. I should have sent it back. I only ate half but I was so disappointed. I could have ordered something tastier for less WW points. Bummer. Oh well, lesson learned. Sometimes even with our best healthy intentions we still are defeated. But tomorrow is another day. I'll do some extra time on my Wii Fit to make up for tonight.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

We're doing a "Largest Loser" school. I don't think the scale they use is that accurate. Last week it told me I gained when WW told me I lost. This week it told me I lost 5, I'm nto sure that's accurate. I normally WI on Thursdays with WW, but I'm going to Nebraska with Aaron tomorow for his grandmother's funeral, so I won't be able to WI til Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to not go too far off track while we are on the road.

I got my call from Worlds of Fun today- I will be the lead at Camp Snoopy. I have to admit, I am disappointed. I was really hoping for a coaster.  But they combined what had been two crews into one and said they needed somebody organized. What can you do? Oh well, I'll make it fun somehow!


----------



## 50sjayne

jennz said:


> 50sJayne -   so you're saying the human part of dd is just a phase?  I laughed so hard at that!  I think I've seen the transformation starting in some of her friends...



Well, mine was a late bloomer-- seems like one day she was 16 and still almost my best friend, then at 17 I wanted to shoot myself....


----------



## LuvBaloo

Its been a good week for me.  I've been getting the exercise in, which has resulted in less dis'ing.   I've done a weigh-in every morning so far this week, which is unusual for me.  Its been interesting to see the scale go up after a salty dinner, and then come back down the next day.

HOpe all of you in the crazy snow areas are okay, and that everyone who isn't feeling great, feels better soon!

*2/8 Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?* 
The computer for Dis, and WWonline.

*2/9 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?*
When I eventually reach goal, it'll be a trip to vegas with DH.  Right now, no mini-rewards planned, but I've been shopping for vacation.  Having a vacation coming next month is a great motivator for me.

*2/10 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why? *
early spring, when the snow is disappearing, and its longer daylight and its too early for seasonal allergies


----------



## mikamah

Good morning.  I'm a bit behind again.  The days go by too fast. 
I've not been great with the eating, so expect I'll be up tomorrow. Hoping to stay below my starting weight, but it's going to be close.  Gonna keep on trucking.  

Congrats Princess bride!! and all the top losers this week!!!  
It's so great to see the third of the way stats too.  Thanks Shannon.

2/9 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?
When I reach 181, my original ww joining weight 20 years ago, I'll be getting new cowboy boots.  I don't reward along the way, I guess I usually get things that I want, and vacations are one of my big priorities in life.  I think time away really helps to keep me grounded.  Though when I do reach goal, a stay at a wdw deluxe resort might be nice, rather than a value, even if it's just for a couple nights.  

2/10 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why? 
I've always loved the fall, but am enjoying summer much more lately.  I think it's the vacation thing, I take 2 weeks off, and we've been camping for a long weekend every summer with some friends at old orchard beach, and we go to sebago with friends, and last year, just michael and I spent a few days at hampton beach, nh before school started, and I think we're going to make that a tradition too.  It was a nice way to wind down the summer. 

Going to drink that water today, and try and minimize the gain tomorrow. Have a great day.


----------



## lisah0711

Thank you MelanieC for being our coach this week!    And thanks to our new coach starting tomorrow, jenanderson!  



50sjayne said:


> Well, mine was a late bloomer-- seems like one day she was 16 and still almost my best friend, then at 17 I wanted to shoot myself....



See this, Kathy, we probably have the same thing to look forward to with our boys!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Its been a good week for me.  I've been getting the exercise in, which has resulted in less dis'ing.   I've done a weigh-in every morning so far this week, which is unusual for me.  Its been interesting to see the scale go up after a salty dinner, and then come back down the next day.



Good job on the exercising!    It's good to know how different meals affect your body and see what the trend is as you go through your busy week.  



mikamah said:


> Good morning.  I'm a bit behind again.  The days go by too fast.



Isn't that the truth?    February is almost half way through!  

This is one of those times of the year when I reminded how differently boys and girls think.  When I was in grade school I painstakingly picked out Valentines for each of my classmates, making sure that the cute boys got a "good" Valentine and nothing too mushy for boys I didn't like.  It took hours.  Last night DS did his Valentines in record time -- going through the list and taking the next card that was on top.  Today I will see some of the girls closely examining the Valentine they received from DS and thanking him prettily, imagining some thought went into the process -- when in reality he has no clue what he gave them and won't give it another thought.  Man, I wish someone would have told me that when I was a kid!  

Be sure and send those weigh-ins to LuvBaloo and those COW numbers to donac tomorrow.

Hope that everyone who got lots of snow is digging out!  Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> A BIG congrats to all the losers and a super big congrats to princessbride and kitchensinkguy! You guys rock!
> 
> We got a lot of snow here yesterday... this morning, at 4 am, we had an EARTHQUAKE. Yes, an earthquake in northern Illinois. I slept through the earthquake but woke up to my 21 year old saying a few choice words. He was completely freaked out. He said the entire house was shaking. The center of the quake is about 40 minutes from my house and about 4 miles from my BFF's house.



Glad you are okay.  It must have been scary for your DS!



jennz said:


> I made some changes to my eating today...Maziezoe and I started around the same time and the same weight and she's doubled my weight loss.  We both exercise and eat around the same amount, so I am changing some of my foods.  Chex-mix was replaced with and apple today, my popcorn was replaced with a protein shake blended with yogurt.  Yum!  My sodium was about double the RDA  I think that is a factor.  My ham, light cheese, arnold thins and barbecue lunch sandwich was replaced with a tuna salad ( 1/2 tbsp low fat mayo, 1/2 tsp grey poupon) on arnold's thins.  Still tasty!  Calories have been pretty much the same.  I'll see if this shakes me up and shakes it off a little git! lol  Any other suggestions?  This is an "aha" moment for me!



My suggestions are..... increase your fiber, be sure you are getting the proper amount of healthy fats, be sure that you are eating ENOUGH.  Reducing the sodium is a wonderful idea.  Be sure to be drinking plenty of water.   Are you recording/journaling every bite/calorie/point (depending on your system)??  Don't try to rely on ESTIMATING.  

You could also try rollercoastering your calories (high day, medium day, low day, high day, etc).  This seems to help some people.... it keeps your body guessing and is supposed to keep your metabolism working hard.  It has seemed to work for me in the past when I plan it and do it right.  A few other things that are supposed to help weight loss are 2-3 servings per day of low-fat dairy,2-3 cups per day of green tea, low sodium V-8 or tomato juice drank twice a day before meals and increased Vitamin D.  Good luck.


Morning all!  I don't have a lot of time to stay and chat, but I wanted to come say HI and send WARM thoughts to those of you who are are snowed in STILL or AGAIN!  I hope you all are safe, warm, and comfortable!  Those of us here in northern NE can certainly sympathize, but MAN, am I glad that it wasn't US that got all that snow!!!!!!

Chances are I won't be around much between Friday and Monday.  Friday night DD swims in ONE event at the Regionals competition in White River Jct, Vermont.... then Saturday late afternoon she has her HS State championship at UNH in Durham, and then Sunday we will be BACK at Regionals in VT for about 6 more events.  The VT venue is 3 hours round trip and the UNH venue is 2.5 hrs round trip.... we live somewhere in the middle..... so I will be a CRAZY DRIVING MOM TAXI this weekend!    These are ALL qualifying events, so I am very proud of her and I don't want her to miss anything, but I can't even IMAGINE how we are both going to feel by Sunday night.  Somewhere in all of this she needs to fit in homework and I need to fit in exercise and we BOTH need to eat right!!  

DS's basketball team won their first playoff game on Tuesday night, so they have another game tonight and a final game on Saturday.  Thankfully the schedule works out just right for me to be able to see all of these games and STILL be able to get DD where she needs to go..... the calendar fairies must have been smiling down on me!   And the weather fairies too.... no bad weather scheduled for this weekend!!  THat would have made it a NIGHTMARE.  

I've gotta run (literally  )!  TTYL.......P


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

what a busy morning.   I made a huge fruit tray for my sons Valentines party at preschool.    Did W3D3 of my C25K plan.   Now we are off for swimming lessons and then his party.    I was a bit bummed the scale was up for me because I had sushi and tomatoe soup yesterday way way way to much salt.   Hopefully it will drop back down.   We are supposed to get rain tomorrow boo.   What is everyone else up to over the Valentines weekend.   My husband has to work at the hospital over the weekend so we are having dinner at Kona next week for our Valentines celebration.


----------



## donac

Was up early this morning and helped ds clean off his car so that he could go to work.  I stayed out to clean off the sidewalk.  Dh came out to finish the driveway and sidewalk.  I got my car keys to start my car to help clean it off and when I turned to get out to the car I twisted my knee the wrong way.  I couldn't stand on it (it happened to me last week and it has been feeling pretty good)  I have taken 2 advils and have been icing it since I got in.  Twice in a week to have this pain must be looked at.  I am looking up an orthopedist from my insurance and calling one in a little while

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## princessbride6205

pjlla said:


> My suggestions are..... increase your fiber, be sure you are getting the proper amount of healthy fats, be sure that you are eating ENOUGH.  Reducing the sodium is a wonderful idea.  Be sure to be drinking plenty of water.   Are you recording/journaling every bite/calorie/point (depending on your system)??  Don't try to rely on ESTIMATING.
> 
> You could also try rollercoastering your calories (high day, medium day, low day, high day, etc).  This seems to help some people.... it keeps your body guessing and is supposed to keep your metabolism working hard.  It has seemed to work for me in the past when I plan it and do it right.  A few other things that are supposed to help weight loss are 2-3 servings per day of low-fat dairy,2-3 cups per day of green tea, low sodium V-8 or tomato juice drank twice a day before meals and increased Vitamin D.  Good luck.



Great advice from pjlla. I have started to swear by green tea. Also making sure you are getting enough fruits and veggies. Another thing you can try is varying your workouts. Even if you don't have time to add more exercise, switching up your activities can help your body use different muscles and work harder. When I added running (just an example) I noticed weight loss - I wasn't exercising much longer each week, but I had finally found an intense workout that I enjoyed enough to keep doing. Up to that point I was doing a lot of walking or really light cardio. Any movement or exercise is beneficial, but if you're trying to get the scale to move more, I think this helps.


----------



## LegoMom3

Ok, I need help....  Can anyone give me any ideas or tips on fat-burning??!  I'm SO frustrated right now I could scream.

I have been exercising regularly since starting this challenge.  I am seeing positive changes in my endurance and also I'm regaining some of the muscle tone in my legs (yay!).  But I don't seem to be losing much fat AT. ALL.  I'm 44, and I know your metabolism changes as you get older (in my 20s I didn't even have to try!!).  But I have days where I feel like I'm just stuck with the body I have, that I can be more "fit" in other ways but my knees, thighs and belly just won't let go of the flab!!!

My exercise routine has been a mix of walking, jogging and using my trampoline.  Free, and convenient as they are in and around my home.  Do you think I might make some head-way by joining a gym and using weight machines?  Is there any food or combination of foods that are fat-burners?

Any advice appreciated!!

------------------

ETA:  It looks like there may have been a similar post recently, judging by the replies I'm seeing on this page.  Forgive me if I missed it - haven't been on this thread in *days.*....so if there is, feel free to just point me to it!  
.


----------



## hyerpraise

Is it too late to join in?  I just ran across this tread today.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## LuvBaloo

hyerpraise said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I just ran across this tread today.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike



Its NEVER to late to join us!  
Official weigh-in day is Friday, so if you want to be part of the weight tracking, please PM me (LuvBaloo) your weight tomorrow as I'm the weightkeeper.
Lisa0711 is our organizer and she's done a great job of having all the key information on page 1 of the thread.
Jump in with any questions!


Happy Thursday everybody!
Tonight I'll be helping the girls get their Valentines ready to take to school/daycare.  And then they both want their hair put into little braids for sleeping so it will be wavy tomorrow for their Valentine parties.
Nothing special planned for Valentines this weekend.  We'll be watching the opening of the Olympics tomorrow evening, and I'm taking the girls to the next town for a family dinner, and I'll be doing more shopping during the day.  My SIL is getting married in Sept, and I'm a bridesmaid, so we'll be doing some shopping for bridesmaid's dresses and I will get to see her wedding dress.  Should be a busy and fun weekend.

LegoMom3 - Hang in there!  Somebody will come on and share better advice than I have.  Maybe getting some ankle, wrist weights would increase fat-burning?? 

MaizieZoe - I completely missed your post yesterday about the earthquake.  How often does Illinois get earthquakes?


----------



## tigger813

Throat has been bothering a lot today. Just fixed myself a cup of green tea. Still no working out though I did give a hot stone massage today. 

I actually went to bed early and went to sleep by 9:20 last night. Slept until about 6am. Didn't even hear DH come to bed.

May do that again tonight though I want to watch some shows with DH. Poor guy! I've been no fun all week. He has the opposite problem. He can't sleep!

Not that hungry today. I had some coffee cake for breakfast and a WW meal for lunch. I also had my handful of M&Ms this afternoon. Not sure what I'll have for supper. I have some chicken defrosted. I may make general gau's or something Mexican with it. I just don't know what I want.

I was down another .4 without working out so I will probably still have a gain tomorrow but it should be small. I'm up about 1.2 from last Friday. 

Have a good day everyone! Hope everyone has stayed safe in the blizzard. We had a dusting!


----------



## 50sjayne

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Definitely summer. There's no snow in the summer



That cracked me up....

I'm definitely summer. It doesn't really get very hot here, but when it does--I love it. I love extreme weather though and I'm very jealous of your all's snow. I love the long days and am really looking forward to my summer clothes this year I bought quite a bit at the goodwill outlets and haven't had a chance to wear them yet. 

Still have some things to do with son although we're getting through it. Still need to make corrections to the FAFSA, transfer his savings to a different account. He has to write an essay for one of the scholarships. 
One of my kitties has uti now-- I took a lg bag of junk catfood for $2 at work--never again.....have been giving her apple cider vinegar and it really seems to be helping her, almost miraculous really. I'd rather try this first than take her to the vet and have them try to squeeze out urine like the last time, and do the tests. She is about 11 years old and has a big lump on her back. I had it tested when it first appeared and there was no cancer but since it has grown I'm pretty sure it must be cancerous. I keep a really good eye on her because of this so I think I caught the uti quick enough. She likes canned food too. I've also been giving her the cranberry pills. From what I know about cancer in cats fighting it is just hard on the cats and doesn't work, so for now I'm just watching her. I've also learned that a lot of times older animals just get bumps and it doesn't really mean anything. She is beautiful and a dear. I'm watching her--I'll take her in if I need to. I'm pretty worried about her though. 





[/IMG]

Crazy Heart will be here tomorrow! Finally. I'll be at the first showtime lol and home in time for the opening ceremonies for the olympics. Yay.


----------



## MelanieC

Thursday's QOTD: I like food makeover's when you find a way to eat a favorite food, but you make it a lot healthier.  What is a makeover to a food recipe that you enjoyed?


Mine is a hummus quesadilla - I spred hummus on the tortilla instead of cheese.  I lightly cook on  a flat cast iron skillet with a little olive oil.  Then I use homemade salsa to dip each of the pieces in.  Very yummy and I think the hummus is a lot healthier than the cheese.  

Hummus 
1 can garbanzo beans
1/3 cup tahini
4 tbsp lemon juice (1-2 fresh or I use organic bottled lemon juice)
sea salt to taste
1-2 cloves garlic ( I don't always include this if I don't want garlic breath)
mix in food processor till smooth.  Add small amount of water until creamy smooth.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:
I've been making a lot more things with ground turkey. I also made a spicy chicken dip last weekend with lite cream cheese, lite Mexican cheese, etc. I also have bought fat free evaporated milk and fate free sweetened condensed milk. I haven't noticed much difference in the taste of things. I have a popular dish I bring to parties but I haven't made it low fat yet. Some of my friends might not be too happy with me if I change it. I will try it on DH and myself first. It's a taco salad with Doritos, thousand island dressing, Mexican cheese and ground beef. I will make it with all low fat ingredients next time.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Just got around to changing my Biggest Loser Page-a-day calendar for today, and I thought of *Legomom3 *as I read it.

"With exercise, you must strive to burn as much fat as poosibile and a substantial number of calories.  That's where cardio comes in.  It's really what _lights the fat-burning furnaces_.  This cardio workout involves two types of exercise:  steady-state cardio and interval cardio."


----------



## MelanieC

donac said:


> We are the same here. Maybe not 2 feet but a  lot more than we had this morning.  The power just went out but only for a minute.  It is still snowing here.  Dh and I are both out for tomorrow (I really wanted the house to myself)



Hope you guys got dug out.  DH just finished about an hour ago.  He was totally exhausted.



lecach said:


> What a disappointing meal I had for dinner. We went out for mexican. I took my own healthy baked chips. Ordered spinach enchilada's with black beans. Sounds healthy right? At the other mexican restaurant that we eat at, the spinach enchiladas are...well spinach. Tonight they came out and it was some kind of white creamy junk with a few flecks of spinach. I should have sent it back. I only ate half but I was so disappointed. I could have ordered something tastier for less WW points. Bummer. Oh well, lesson learned. Sometimes even with our best healthy intentions we still are defeated. But tomorrow is another day. I'll do some extra time on my Wii Fit to make up for tonight.



That stinks, I hate it when you think your ordering one thing and it's totatlly different.  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> We're doing a "Largest Loser" school. I don't think the scale they use is that accurate. Last week it told me I gained when WW told me I lost. This week it told me I lost 5, I'm nto sure that's accurate. I normally WI on Thursdays with WW, but I'm going to Nebraska with Aaron tomorow for his grandmother's funeral, so I won't be able to WI til Saturday. Hopefully I'll be able to not go too far off track while we are on the road.
> 
> I got my call from Worlds of Fun today- I will be the lead at Camp Snoopy. I have to admit, I am disappointed. I was really hoping for a coaster.  But they combined what had been two crews into one and said they needed somebody organized. What can you do? Oh well, I'll make it fun somehow!



Sorry you didn't get the coaster job you were wanting.  Hopefully you have fun with all the kids.  Good luck this weekend.



LuvBaloo said:


> Its been a good week for me.  I've been getting the exercise in, which has resulted in less dis'ing.   I've done a weigh-in every morning so far this week, which is unusual for me.  Its been interesting to see the scale go up after a salty dinner, and then come back down the next day.
> 
> HOpe all of you in the crazy snow areas are okay, and that everyone who isn't feeling great, feels better soon!
> 
> *2/8 Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?*
> The computer for Dis, and WWonline.
> 
> *2/9 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?*
> When I eventually reach goal, it'll be a trip to vegas with DH.  Right now, no mini-rewards planned, but I've been shopping for vacation.  Having a vacation coming next month is a great motivator for me.
> 
> *2/10 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why? *
> early spring, when the snow is disappearing, and its longer daylight and its too early for seasonal allergies




Glad things are going well for you.  I also think it's interesting to watch and observe what the scale does when you eat different things like salty meals.



mikamah said:


> Good morning.  I'm a bit behind again.  The days go by too fast.
> I've not been great with the eating, so expect I'll be up tomorrow. Hoping to stay below my starting weight, but it's going to be close.  Gonna keep on trucking.
> 
> Congrats Princess bride!! and all the top losers this week!!!
> It's so great to see the third of the way stats too.  Thanks Shannon.
> 
> 2/9 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?
> When I reach 181, my original ww joining weight 20 years ago, I'll be getting new cowboy boots.  I don't reward along the way, I guess I usually get things that I want, and vacations are one of my big priorities in life.  I think time away really helps to keep me grounded.  Though when I do reach goal, a stay at a wdw deluxe resort might be nice, rather than a value, even if it's just for a couple nights.
> 
> 2/10 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why?
> I've always loved the fall, but am enjoying summer much more lately.  I think it's the vacation thing, I take 2 weeks off, and we've been camping for a long weekend every summer with some friends at old orchard beach, and we go to sebago with friends, and last year, just michael and I spent a few days at hampton beach, nh before school started, and I think we're going to make that a tradition too.  It was a nice way to wind down the summer.
> 
> Going to drink that water today, and try and minimize the gain tomorrow. Have a great day.



Good luck with WI tomorrow, you never know.  Sometimes the scale is surprising.



lisah0711 said:


> Thank you MelanieC for being our coach this week!    And thanks to our new coach starting tomorrow, jenanderson!
> 
> 
> 
> See this, Kathy, we probably have the same thing to look forward to with our boys!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on the exercising!    It's good to know how different meals affect your body and see what the trend is as you go through your busy week.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?    February is almost half way through!
> 
> This is one of those times of the year when I reminded how differently boys and girls think.  When I was in grade school I painstakingly picked out Valentines for each of my classmates, making sure that the cute boys got a "good" Valentine and nothing too mushy for boys I didn't like.  It took hours.  Last night DS did his Valentines in record time -- going through the list and taking the next card that was on top.  Today I will see some of the girls closely examining the Valentine they received from DS and thanking him prettily, imagining some thought went into the process -- when in reality he has no clue what he gave them and won't give it another thought.  Man, I wish someone would have told me that when I was a kid!
> 
> Be sure and send those weigh-ins to LuvBaloo and those COW numbers to donac tomorrow.
> 
> Hope that everyone who got lots of snow is digging out!  Have a great day all!




Thanks - i've enjoyed coaching and it's help me jump back into the thread!!



pjlla said:


> Glad you are okay.  It must have been scary for your DS!
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestions are..... increase your fiber, be sure you are getting the proper amount of healthy fats, be sure that you are eating ENOUGH.  Reducing the sodium is a wonderful idea.  Be sure to be drinking plenty of water.   Are you recording/journaling every bite/calorie/point (depending on your system)??  Don't try to rely on ESTIMATING.
> 
> You could also try rollercoastering your calories (high day, medium day, low day, high day, etc).  This seems to help some people.... it keeps your body guessing and is supposed to keep your metabolism working hard.  It has seemed to work for me in the past when I plan it and do it right.  A few other things that are supposed to help weight loss are 2-3 servings per day of low-fat dairy,2-3 cups per day of green tea, low sodium V-8 or tomato juice drank twice a day before meals and increased Vitamin D.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> Morning all!  I don't have a lot of time to stay and chat, but I wanted to come say HI and send WARM thoughts to those of you who are are snowed in STILL or AGAIN!  I hope you all are safe, warm, and comfortable!  Those of us here in northern NE can certainly sympathize, but MAN, am I glad that it wasn't US that got all that snow!!!!!!
> 
> Chances are I won't be around much between Friday and Monday.  Friday night DD swims in ONE event at the Regionals competition in White River Jct, Vermont.... then Saturday late afternoon she has her HS State championship at UNH in Durham, and then Sunday we will be BACK at Regionals in VT for about 6 more events.  The VT venue is 3 hours round trip and the UNH venue is 2.5 hrs round trip.... we live somewhere in the middle..... so I will be a CRAZY DRIVING MOM TAXI this weekend!    These are ALL qualifying events, so I am very proud of her and I don't want her to miss anything, but I can't even IMAGINE how we are both going to feel by Sunday night.  Somewhere in all of this she needs to fit in homework and I need to fit in exercise and we BOTH need to eat right!!
> 
> DS's basketball team won their first playoff game on Tuesday night, so they have another game tonight and a final game on Saturday.  Thankfully the schedule works out just right for me to be able to see all of these games and STILL be able to get DD where she needs to go..... the calendar fairies must have been smiling down on me!   And the weather fairies too.... no bad weather scheduled for this weekend!!  THat would have made it a NIGHTMARE.
> 
> I've gotta run (literally  )!  TTYL.......P




Good luck to DD this weekend and good luck to you with your eating.  It's always challenging when your not at home.  You can do it!!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> what a busy morning.   I made a huge fruit tray for my sons Valentines party at preschool.    Did W3D3 of my C25K plan.   Now we are off for swimming lessons and then his party.    I was a bit bummed the scale was up for me because I had sushi and tomatoe soup yesterday way way way to much salt.   Hopefully it will drop back down.   We are supposed to get rain tomorrow boo.   What is everyone else up to over the Valentines weekend.   My husband has to work at the hospital over the weekend so we are having dinner at Kona next week for our Valentines celebration.



You do sound like your having a busy morning.  Great job on getting the exercise in.  Woo hoo!



princessbride6205 said:


> Great advice from pjlla. I have started to swear by green tea. Also making sure you are getting enough fruits and veggies. Another thing you can try is varying your workouts. Even if you don't have time to add more exercise, switching up your activities can help your body use different muscles and work harder. When I added running (just an example) I noticed weight loss - I wasn't exercising much longer each week, but I had finally found an intense workout that I enjoyed enough to keep doing. Up to that point I was doing a lot of walking or really light cardio. Any movement or exercise is beneficial, but if you're trying to get the scale to move more, I think this helps.




I agree - switching up exercise and food (high , medium, low days) is such a help and keeps your body guessing.



LegoMom3 said:


> Ok, I need help....  Can anyone give me any ideas or tips on fat-burning??!  I'm SO frustrated right now I could scream.
> 
> I have been exercising regularly since starting this challenge.  I am seeing positive changes in my endurance and also I'm regaining some of the muscle tone in my legs (yay!).  But I don't seem to be losing much fat AT. ALL.  I'm 44, and I know your metabolism changes as you get older (in my 20s I didn't even have to try!!).  But I have days where I feel like I'm just stuck with the body I have, that I can be more "fit" in other ways but my knees, thighs and belly just won't let go of the flab!!!
> 
> My exercise routine has been a mix of walking, jogging and using my trampoline.  Free, and convenient as they are in and around my home.  Do you think I might make some head-way by joining a gym and using weight machines?  Is there any food or combination of foods that are fat-burners?
> 
> Any advice appreciated!!
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ETA:  It looks like there may have been a similar post recently, judging by the replies I'm seeing on this page.  Forgive me if I missed it - haven't been on this thread in *days.*....so if there is, feel free to just point me to it!
> .



Yes - there was some good advice given on mixing things up.  Definately keeping your body guessing is key.  I don't know if there is really any type of food that helps, because I think since all of our body chemistries are different, what helps for one person may not for another.



hyerpraise said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I just ran across this tread today.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike



Absolutely!  Welcome to the team!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Its NEVER to late to join us!
> Official weigh-in day is Friday, so if you want to be part of the weight tracking, please PM me (LuvBaloo) your weight tomorrow as I'm the weightkeeper.
> Lisa0711 is our organizer and she's done a great job of having all the key information on page 1 of the thread.
> Jump in with any questions!
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday everybody!
> Tonight I'll be helping the girls get their Valentines ready to take to school/daycare.  And then they both want their hair put into little braids for sleeping so it will be wavy tomorrow for their Valentine parties.
> Nothing special planned for Valentines this weekend.  We'll be watching the opening of the Olympics tomorrow evening, and I'm taking the girls to the next town for a family dinner, and I'll be doing more shopping during the day.  My SIL is getting married in Sept, and I'm a bridesmaid, so we'll be doing some shopping for bridesmaid's dresses and I will get to see her wedding dress.  Should be a busy and fun weekend.
> 
> LegoMom3 - Hang in there!  Somebody will come on and share better advice than I have.  Maybe getting some ankle, wrist weights would increase fat-burning??
> 
> MaizieZoe - I completely missed your post yesterday about the earthquake.  How often does Illinois get earthquakes?



Ahh having little ones for holidays is fun.  I miss that.  My youngest is now in 6th grade in middle school and this is our first year not doing valentines anymore.



tigger813 said:


> Throat has been bothering a lot today. Just fixed myself a cup of green tea. Still no working out though I did give a hot stone massage today.
> 
> I actually went to bed early and went to sleep by 9:20 last night. Slept until about 6am. Didn't even hear DH come to bed.
> 
> May do that again tonight though I want to watch some shows with DH. Poor guy! I've been no fun all week. He has the opposite problem. He can't sleep!
> 
> Not that hungry today. I had some coffee cake for breakfast and a WW meal for lunch. I also had my handful of M&Ms this afternoon. Not sure what I'll have for supper. I have some chicken defrosted. I may make general gau's or something Mexican with it. I just don't know what I want.
> 
> I was down another .4 without working out so I will probably still have a gain tomorrow but it should be small. I'm up about 1.2 from last Friday.
> 
> Have a good day everyone! Hope everyone has stayed safe in the blizzard. We had a dusting!



I hope you get better.  Mexican sounds yummy.  I think I'm going to make something mexican next week.  I've been craving that.



50sjayne said:


> That cracked me up....
> 
> I'm definitely summer. It doesn't really get very hot here, but when it does--I love it. I love extreme weather though and I'm very jealous of your all's snow. I love the long days and am really looking forward to my summer clothes this year I bought quite a bit at the goodwill outlets and haven't had a chance to wear them yet.
> 
> Still have some things to do with son although we're getting through it. Still need to make corrections to the FAFSA, transfer his savings to a different account. He has to write an essay for one of the scholarships.
> One of my kitties has uti now-- I took a lg bag of junk catfood for $2 at work--never again.....have been giving her apple cider vinegar and it really seems to be helping her, almost miraculous really. I'd rather try this first than take her to the vet and have them try to squeeze out urine like the last time, and do the tests. She is about 11 years old and has a big lump on her back. I had it tested when it first appeared and there was no cancer but since it has grown I'm pretty sure it must be cancerous. I keep a really good eye on her because of this so I think I caught the uti quick enough. She likes canned food too. I've also been giving her the cranberry pills. From what I know about cancer in cats fighting it is just hard on the cats and doesn't work, so for now I'm just watching her. I've also learned that a lot of times older animals just get bumps and it doesn't really mean anything. She is beautiful and a dear. I'm watching her--I'll take her in if I need to. I'm pretty worried about her though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Heart will be here tomorrow! Finally. I'll be at the first showtime lol and home in time for the opening ceremonies for the olympics. Yay.



Hmm sounds like my household with DD17 with the FAFSA, scholarships, etc.  It keeps you busy.  I think her school should have their summer welcome dates up on Monday.  Looking forward to nailing down some trips in the summer.  It's a 16 hour drive, so knowing is important for planning other things.  I still can't believe she is turning 18 in a few days.  Crazy times.    I hope the cat gets better soon.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Thursday QOTD: We make a shepherd's pie with chicken breast. It's just chicken breast, peas and corn, covered in mashed potato or cauliflower

*Jayne* -- Beautiful kitty! My Worf is almost 17, so I know watching them.

*Tigger* -- I use fat free condensed milk in my fudge, and no one has ever noticed 

*Shannon* -- I remember making valentines! My ds is now 12, so the class party days are over...at least he isn't asking to go to the store to buy one for someone..

*LegoMom* -- This is completely unscientific, just the ramblings of someone who has also recently passed that 4 birthday. I find that if I have consistent cardio for at least an hour 5 or 6 days a week, I will lose. I also can't eat like a horse, but the intense cardio is key for me. Otherwise, you just never know...I'm also trying to add weight training in, which I'm sure won't hurt. I'm seeing definition in those areas which I do credit to "incline walking". Honestly, I wasn't seeing much happen until I started working my core. I think this is fat you can't just run off, you have to build a layer of muscle underneath for it to leave...

*Dona* --  I am so sorry you are having problems with your knee! 

*Pamela* -- My ds will be at the UNH hockey game this weekend. His aunt and uncle are taking him as a surprise. He's never been to a hockey game at any level, so it will be interesting to see if he likes it. Best of luck to your daughter! 

My ds has been invited to spend the weekend with his auntie and uncle, so dh and I will actually be alone to celebrate Valentine's...dh already warned me he wasn't planning a big date, which probably means an evening by the fire with a glass of wine. I must be old because that sounds peaceful and relaxing...

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> And the weather fairies too.... no bad weather scheduled for this weekend!!  THat would have made it a NIGHTMARE.



Enjoy your busy week-end, pjlla!    Thank goodness the weather fairies are smiling on you.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> My husband has to work at the hospital over the weekend so we are having dinner at Kona next week for our Valentines celebration.



Dinner at Kona sounds like a great way to celebrate Valentine's Day!   

 Hope that your knee is feeling better soon, donac!  



LegoMom3 said:


> Ok, I need help....  Can anyone give me any ideas or tips on fat-burning??!  I'm SO frustrated right now I could scream.
> 
> I have been exercising regularly since starting this challenge.  I am seeing positive changes in my endurance and also I'm regaining some of the muscle tone in my legs (yay!).  But I don't seem to be losing much fat AT. ALL.  I'm 44, and I know your metabolism changes as you get older (in my 20s I didn't even have to try!!).  But I have days where I feel like I'm just stuck with the body I have, that I can be more "fit" in other ways but my knees, thighs and belly just won't let go of the flab!!!



Both pjlla and princessbride6205 had some good ideas on ways to up your losses.  Are you journalling all your food and exercise?  You can eat your way through your exercise if you don't keep track of both.  Also, maybe you need to mix up your workouts, like pjlla suggested with your food -- keep your body guessing.  I think you can get a good workout at home.  I would save the gym for later but that is just me.  Good luck!  You can do this!   



hyerpraise said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I just ran across this tread today.



 hyerpraise!  Thanks for joining our challenge.  Let us know if you have any questions and good luck.



LuvBaloo said:


> We'll be watching the opening of the Olympics tomorrow evening, and I'm taking the girls to the next town for a family dinner, and I'll be doing more shopping during the day.



We'll be checking out the Olympics this week-end, too.  I remember your pics from Vancouver -- it's so picturesque!  

tigger813, I hope that you are feeling better soon.    I have sympathy for your DH too.  I didn't sleep well last night and feel like a zombie today.    You don't think that you have strep throat do you?


----------



## tigger813

lisah0711 said:


> tigger813, I hope that you are feeling better soon.    I have sympathy for your DH too.  I didn't sleep well last night and feel like a zombie today.    You don't think that you have strep throat do you?



Thanks, Lisa! No, I don't think it's strep as I have no fever. My throat has felt really dry despite the large amount of water that I drink. I may have just worn myself down. We were staying up late a lot that past couple of weeks. It's also TOM so that doesn't help with the exhaustion. It's not hard to swallow so I think it's just a cold. Nose isn't running too badly today. I have to say that I never have had strep in my life. May have had it once but a blizzard kept me from going to the doctor so they just prescribed an antibiotic over the phone. I used to get a lot of sore throats as a child. Girls, knock on wood, haven't had it either.
Looking forward to some warmer weather soon I hope! Also, looking forward to getting some R&R this weekend watching the Olympics! I'm sooo excited!!


----------



## lisah0711

50sjayne said:


> She is beautiful and a dear. I'm watching her--I'll take her in if I need to. I'm pretty worried about her though.



Awww!  Bless her little kitty heart.  And bless your heart, too, for having to worry about her.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: We make a shepherd's pie with chicken breast. It's just chicken breast, peas and corn, covered in mashed potato or cauliflower



This sounds yummy.  Will have to try some as I am doing menu planning this week-end.  

MelanieC, have to think about the QOTD and will post my answer later.

Off to DS' Valentine's Day party -- the last school party of his school career.  I'm kind of  and kind of .


----------



## princessbride6205

LegoMom3 said:


> Ok, I need help....  Can anyone give me any ideas or tips on fat-burning??!  I'm SO frustrated right now I could scream.
> 
> I have been exercising regularly since starting this challenge.  I am seeing positive changes in my endurance and also I'm regaining some of the muscle tone in my legs (yay!).  But I don't seem to be losing much fat AT. ALL.  I'm 44, and I know your metabolism changes as you get older (in my 20s I didn't even have to try!!).  But I have days where I feel like I'm just stuck with the body I have, that I can be more "fit" in other ways but my knees, thighs and belly just won't let go of the flab!!!
> 
> My exercise routine has been a mix of walking, jogging and using my trampoline.  Free, and convenient as they are in and around my home.  Do you think I might make some head-way by joining a gym and using weight machines?  Is there any food or combination of foods that are fat-burners?
> 
> Any advice appreciated!!
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ETA:  It looks like there may have been a similar post recently, judging by the replies I'm seeing on this page.  Forgive me if I missed it - haven't been on this thread in *days.*....so if there is, feel free to just point me to it!
> .


No worries on the similar question. To answer your question about the gym - I don't think it's necessary to join. Walking, jogging and trampoline are great for cardio. I would think about working some free strength training in. You can do crunches, squats, lunges and push-ups with no equipment. You could also try a work out video. 
As far as food, are you tracking points or calories? If not, I would start there. When I started counting calories last year, I realized I was eating way more than I ever would have guessed. (How did my wheat pretzels and low-fat ice cream add up to too much?)
I don't know if there is any scientific backing to this, but how you use your points/calories seems to matter. I noticed a difference when I used my calories for nuts, raisins, yogurt, etc. rather than low fat cookies. 



hyerpraise said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I just ran across this tread today.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Welcome!!


----------



## tigger813

Ended up making chicken gorditas with lite Mexican cheese on top. Not too bad since I didn't really eat much today. Drinking my water I think has been my savior this week!

Of course, the GS cookies arrived tonight! I bought 4 boxes- 1 mint, 1 Thanks a lots, 1 lemonades and 1 Carmel Delites. I bought the lemonades for me though I am going to try and not eat very many of them. I also like the mints. 

Good luck to everyone with their weigh ins tomorrow!


----------



## lovedvc

Don't know if I will have much of a weight loss tomorrow.  My body seems to be fighting itself.  I have stayed on program all week.  Maybe its because I ate different foods than what I'm used too, could be the sodium.  Hopefully I will see a loss but I really have my doubts.  I just have to push through it and not give up.  No pity parties.


----------



## 50sjayne

Ugh. Well I'm on the rag...after 20 years on the pill I'm still not used to the cramps after a year...Was a little worried yesterday that I had gained a pound but today...back to goal weight.
 I think Kiara's doing a little better. She's not doing any worse anyway. thanks for the concern. I always felt a little guilt about her. She was in the high kill shelter, just a kitten-- cute as 'heck' and there was another lady interested in her. Someone who looked kind of rich. She was from a litter of barn cats though and had some socialization issues, and at the time, if the cats got returned they were immediately euthanized. That's how I rationalized taking her anyway. Most of my cats would have been euthanized if I didn't get them...she however would have definitely been adopted. I thought the lady interested in her was kind of mean though-- she pulled the tail of another kitten there.

Had a salad for lunch ;-) Really looking forward to work tonight--it's only 4 hours but I've been enjoying that shift, it's my last day and nights are busier and I see a lot of customers I don't see a lot now that I'm working more days.


----------



## donac

We had 11 people participate during COW5. Congratulations everyone who sent me numbers. You are all winners.   


Congrats to the other participants
carmiedog
donac
LuvBaloo
tmfranlk

with 23 out of 28 points 
mikamah
Ronda93


with 24 out of 28 points 
bouldertcr



With 25 out of 28 points 
HappySmyly
lisah0711



With 26 out of 28 points 
jenanderson
redwalker


Welcome to COW 7

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 7

Do at least 20 minutes of exercise every day
Floss your teeth once a day (I know everyone hated this but we must do it)
Do something for someone everyday no matter how small
Journal your food each day 

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:


XX days of exercising for 20 minutes per day
XX days flossing
XX days doing something for someone else
XX days journaling your food

This challlenge runs from Friday Feb 12, 2010 to Thursday Feb 18, 2010. On Friday Feb 19, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW. 

Don't forget to send me COW6 points tomorrow.


----------



## corinnak

It's been a busy one!  My YMCA fit club class this morning included a little core workout - we got to try a few moves on the Pilates Reformer machine.  I think I might need to buy a few sessions with that - it's pretty cool!  

After that, I came home and did the Biggest Loser Yoga DVD - I remember doing part of it a long time ago and stopping midway through - I don't really know why.  I am really loving it right now, though.  It's a nice change and the core and weights in parts 2 and 3 are really good!  Not to mention Bob talking you through everything.    On the down-side, Vicky and Heba are both in it!  On the up-side, so is Bernie.  He's a favorite, for sure.

Thursday's QOTD: I like food makeover's when you find a way to eat a favorite food, but you make it a lot healthier. What is a makeover to a food recipe that you enjoyed?

I've posted it on previous challenges, but here is the Tofu Chocolate Mousse recipe again.  It is not exactly low calorie, but it is not too high in sugar and does have a certain healthiness to it:

From "The Eat-Clean Diet Cookbook" by Tosca Reno

3/4 dark chocolate chips or dark chocolate bars, broken into pieces
12 oz light silken tofu* at room temperature, drained
1/2 cup warmed skim milk or soy, rice or almond milk
1 tsp best-quality vanilla

raspberries for garnish (optional)

*You MUST use silken tofu for this recipe. Regular or light both work fine, but light creates a smoother texture.


Preparation

1. Melt chocolate chips in a double boiler in the microwave. Make sure to let the chocolate melt slowly. Stir until chocolate is uniformly smooth

2. In a food processor or blender, combine tofu, melted chocolate, warmed milk and vanilla. Process until smooth. If there are still white pieces, you can place the mixture in a fine-mesh strainer or sieve,pushing through with the back of a wooden spoon into medium decorative bowl or ladle into individual serving bowls. Chill and serve. Garnish with raspberries (optional but good!).






Actually, I have a new Chocolate Mousse recipe - this one from Weight Watchers.  It is somewhat lower in calories and fat, but has, I believe, more sugar.  Of course.  I can post that too if anyone is interested, but I'd have to type it up fresh.


----------



## tigger813

CorinnaK: Please post the other recipe as well. I love recipes/

Can't sleep!Throat is killing me! Head is achy too. Of course, I have 3 must do things this morning to do. Gotta take DD1 to school and drop off soda for her class party. Then I have a meeting with DD2s preschool teacher and speech pathologist. Then DH and I have to go to NH to see our financial advisor. 

Tonight we are celebrating the Olympics by making pizzas and Olympics onion rings!  I hope I feel like staying awake for it. I will have to take a nap at some point today. Been awake since 4:30. No fever just feel like crap.


----------



## donac

I am off again today.  I really wanted to go in but the school it closed.  I have a feeling that the roads in the district are still pretty bad.  Our district is very large ( 50 sq miles) and many times the smaller roads are not even plowed by the 3rd day.  What is nice about today is dh had to go to school.  Ds is home but sleeping late and then maybe going to a job interview.  Last night ds and I spent about 30 minutes going over a math test he had to take for this job interview.  His math was great because all we were discussing was how many decimal places he should use.

I don't have anything planned for today except to write a letter of recommendation for a student and get it out in the mail today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## jenanderson

Good Morning Everyone!  I am excited to be your coach for this upcoming week!  First, thanks so much to Melanie for coaching this past week!  I really appreciate all the support and advice the coaches give so when there was an opening for this week, I felt I needed to try to give back for all I have gotten.

Here is a little bit about me:  

My name is Jen.  I live in Minnesota with my DH, DD (13) and DS (10).  I am a teacher who always takes on many more things than I shouldthat leads me to struggle with finding time for myself.  I have been struggling with my extra weight for many years.  About 8 years ago I did WW, exercised and reached my goal weight but over time, all the pounds were put back on.  This past fall, I noticed how unhappy I was because nothing fit (not even what I called my fat clothes), that I was never in any photos any more (we take tons of photos) and that I hated to even look at myself in the mirror.  I knew it was time to get back to WW and make a commitment to losing weight.

At the start of January, I had at least 50 pounds to lose and it seemed like a huge number. There are days where that still seems like a huge number but I am working on itone pound at a time and it is good.  I have reached the point where going to WW and eating properly is fairly easy again.  Exercise is a top priority for me and I am reaching a point where I might even begin to call myself a runner!  

*Todays QOTD:  What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?*

One of my biggest challenges is taking care of myself.  I dont really mean eating the right foods (my journaling makes sure I do that) or exercising (this is something I do on autopilot now).  The things I do struggle with include taking vitamins, going to bed on time, saying no when I am already overbooked, finding time for me, etc.  I had a couple of weeks where I did this greatwhen it was on the COW weekly list.  Since it has come off, I find that I am ignoring me.  

The step I will take this week is to find 10 minutes for me each day again.  I deserve this time and find that it does help with my weight loss.    

Alright, I need to get going to school!  I will check in on everyone later!
Jen


----------



## jenanderson

donac said:


> I am off again today.  I really wanted to go in but the school it closed.
> 
> I don't have anything planned for today except to write a letter of recommendation for a student and get it out in the mail today.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Enjoy your day off!  I hope you find time to do something nice for yourself! 



tigger813 said:


> Can't sleep!Throat is killing me! Head is achy too. Of course, I have 3 must do things this morning to do. Gotta take DD1 to school and drop off soda for her class party. Then I have a meeting with DD2s preschool teacher and speech pathologist. Then DH and I have to go to NH to see our financial advisor.
> 
> Tonight we are celebrating the Olympics by making pizzas and Olympics onion rings!  I hope I feel like staying awake for it. I will have to take a nap at some point today. Been awake since 4:30. No fever just feel like crap.



Hope you feel better soon!  I love the sound of your Olympic party tonight.  What a fun thing to do to kick off such a special event!



corinnak said:


> Actually, I have a new Chocolate Mousse recipe - this one from Weight Watchers.  It is somewhat lower in calories and fat, but has, I believe, more sugar.  Of course.  I can post that too if anyone is interested, but I'd have to type it up fresh.



I would love to have the WW chocolate mousse recipe!  Please share!


----------



## LegoMom3

Up a pound this week.....

So. Frustrated.

The week that I had my best loss, I had worked out morning and afternoon 5 days that week.  But I haven't been able to keep that up due to the weather and my schedule!!  I do the trampoline EVERY morning.  I sweat.  It's a good workout!....  But the running has been so sporadic (our house is too small for a treadmill so that isn't an option), and I think that was the real calorie burner.

I think I'm going to do the free week at my husband's gym in town.  It'll give me a chance to see if I can definitely work in the time (on the one hand, I can get all my exercise in at once, but it also means getting up early and going before the family's day starts....we home school so my days are full!).

I've *got* to do _something_ because I'm on the verge of cycling downward again, where I'm not seeing the progress that motivates me to keep going, so I stop caring and basically give up.

Hope everyone else has had a good week!

.


----------



## jenanderson

LegoMom3 said:


> Up a pound this week.....
> 
> So. Frustrated.
> 
> The week that I had my best loss, I had worked out morning and afternoon 5 days that week.  But I haven't been able to keep that up due to the weather and my schedule!!  I do the trampoline EVERY morning.  I sweat.  It's a good workout!....  But the running has been so sporadic (our house is too small for a treadmill so that isn't an option), and I think that was the real calorie burner.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the free week at my husband's gym in town.  It'll give me a chance to see if I can definitely work in the time (on the one hand, I can get all my exercise in at once, but it also means getting up early and going before the family's day starts....we home school so my days are full!).
> 
> I've *got* to do _something_ because I'm on the verge of cycling downward again, where I'm not seeing the progress that motivates me to keep going, so I stop caring and basically give up.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good week!
> 
> .



I know it is frustrating when you work so hard and you don't see the loss you want...don't give up though.  You can totally do this!

Is it possible for you to actually schedule time for yourself to exercise?  That is what I have to do.  If it is not on my calendar (with the time I am going to do it), I have a hard time finding time for it as well.  It is so important to find that time and yet so hard to do sometimes.

I think it is a great idea to try a free week out at a gym!  It might be just what you need to be motivated again!  Keep it up because even with the down days, this is so worth it!!!


----------



## pjlla

50sjayne said:


> Still have some things to do with son although we're getting through it. Still need to make corrections to the FAFSA, transfer his savings to a different account. He has to write an essay for one of the scholarships.
> One of my kitties has uti now-- I took a lg bag of junk catfood for $2 at work--never again.....have been giving her apple cider vinegar and it really seems to be helping her, almost miraculous really. I'd rather try this first than take her to the vet and have them try to squeeze out urine like the last time, and do the tests. She is about 11 years old and has a big lump on her back. I had it tested when it first appeared and there was no cancer but since it has grown I'm pretty sure it must be cancerous. I keep a really good eye on her because of this so I think I caught the uti quick enough. She likes canned food too. I've also been giving her the cranberry pills. From what I know about cancer in cats fighting it is just hard on the cats and doesn't work, so for now I'm just watching her. I've also learned that a lot of times older animals just get bumps and it doesn't really mean anything. She is beautiful and a dear. I'm watching her--I'll take her in if I need to. I'm pretty worried about her though.



Prayers for your kitty.  Mine is doing MUCH better..... and she now recognizes the sound of the medicine bottle opening and runs to hide under the dining room table!!  But I try to fool her by shaking the treat can first... she usually comes running for that.

How do you get a cat to take vinegar??  I bought some cranberry urinary health treats for my cat last year when she had troubles... but she wouldn't eat them.


Todays QOTD: What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?

Honestly.... a change of schedule/routine makes me want to use it as an excuse to eat poorly.  For example..... knowing that I have a CRAZY busy weekend ahead.... many hours in the car and sitting poolside watching DD.  One of my first thoughts was about the munchies I could bring along and "enjoy" and how it could be a "splurge" weekend.  WHAT WAS I THINKING??  I know what I was thinking.... I was thinking like the old me.... the old, 219 pound me!  I didn't get to within 7 pounds of my goal weight by using every excuse in the book to overeat!!   (Insert dope slap to forehead here  )

(And here is my one step I took....) So I got smart and headed to the grocery store and stocked up on healthy, easy-to-bring-along foods.... LC cheese wedges, pretzel sticks, baby carrots, seltzer, light yogurts, etc.  I plan on packing snacks and meals to have with us every day.  

Fortunately, we will be coming home each night, so I don't have to plan too far ahead.  Tonight will be dinner on the road (something I pack.... probably something snacky because DD won't want a big meal... cheese, pretzels, fruit, yogurt, etc) on our way to UNH and snacks for poolside.  We will probably make a stop at Wendy's or Dunkin Donuts on the way home later (the only fast food that DD will eat) because DD will be starving by the end of it (and it is nice to get her something warm).   While she enjoys a chili or a bagel, I will get a decaf coffee with skim milk and something from my snack bag. 

Tomorrow's lunch will be at the local pizza shop.  DH is taking his entire basketball team there for their post-season treat and trophy ceremony.  I will join them but buy myself a salad and enjoy just 1 slice of cheese pizza.... no chips, no cake.  

Tomorrow night will be spent poolside again.  I will pack sandwiches made with my Hormel 100% natural, preservative-free, nitrite/nitrate free lunch meat (the only kind I buy) on La Tortilla Factory Smart and Delicious whole wheat wrap... and load it with spinach, tomatoes, and some guacamole.  Maybe some baked chips (a treat for both DD and I) or a handful of pretzels and some carrots on the side and a can of seltzer for us both.   I will probably eat during the event, but DD will probably eat on the ride home. 

 I will also be packing some healthy snacks for her to eat during the event (she tends to just lightly snack during the day when she is swimming.... even during really long days she never wants a full meal)... dried fruits, Luna bars and Odwalla bars, apple slices, snack size yogurts, dry cereal, light popcorn and juice.

Sunday morning we will be off EARLY again to Vermont.  Breakfast will probably be a stop at Dunkin Donuts... but I can do reasonably well there and it seems like a treat (I don't like donuts, so no temptation there).  I will pack lunches for us to eat on the ride home.  Probably sandwiches again.... or maybe LC cheese with melba toast and fruit.... or maybe something warm in a thermos.  I'll need to decide today.  

Hopefully we can get through the weekend with just two food stops (Friday night at Wendy's and Sunday morning at DND).  

Good morning all!  I hope everyone had a great week.  I hope the scale showed happy numbers this morning for everyone!  If it didn't, think back to your week and try some self-analysis.  Did you take a few too many BLTNs (bites, licks, tastes, nibbles) that you didn't count?  Did you accurately weigh/measure your foods (especially the more calorie-dense things like nuts, peanut butter, oils, salad dressings)?  Were you brutally honest in your food journaling?  Did you honestly get in as much exercise as you planned?   Just some things to think about.

I didn't do my Friday workout yet. DH was still asleep and I decided to be merciful on him and not climb on the treadmill just yet (it is in the bedroom).  So here I sit, letting my breakfast digest and hoping he gets up soon!    I will be honest about my exercise this weekend.  I probably WON'T get in a real workout tomorrow (and Sunday is my rest day anyhow)... but I will still try to get up and get walking around these swim venues between events.  Better than nothing I suppose.  

Well.... I am off to get myself ready for my busy weekend.  TTYL........P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

jenanderson said:


> *Todays QOTD:  What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?*



Consistency is my biggest challenge. I have a stellar week or half week, and then I fall apart. I'm the classic one step forward, two steps back. One thing I'm trying to overcome it is I'm working on an exercise "streak", I'm trying to exercise continuously for as many days as I can -- now, I don't mean hard core runs every day, I mean doing yoga, weights, Wii, exercise bike, getting a good variety to keep me on my toes, but doing something every day. I think if I do a good job of varying my intensity, I should be able to avoid too many rest days. I do think rest days are good, but I also think if I did a nice gentle yoga, it would be as good or better than doing nothing, so I'm going to try that out and see. One thing I've definitely discovered -- just because I think something will work for me doesn't mean it will. I have to be open to trying new things and schedules until I find one I can stick with for the long-term. 

*Jen* -- Of course you can call yourself a runner! Do you run? Then you are a runner! 

*legomom* -- The only way I attain any consistency is to workout before the family rises. I get up at 4:30 whenever I can. I know that doesn't sound like fun, but it is actually empowering to do something that is just for me, where there are no other demands for my attention. I get some of my best thinking done! 

*Pam* -- Wow! You really took control to make this weekend work for you! My weekends inevitably start with Taco Bell Fresco, and end with fried something. I am going to break that cycle this weekend. I'm keeping the Taco Bell, but I will be making sure I have a healthy, low point lunch and dinner Saturday. If I can just get through that, I'll be ok since we cook on Sunday. We have a new Subway not far from us, and I'm going to try it. Hopefully, it will become a new weekend staple...Anyway, you have inspired me to do better, so thank you! 

Hello to all the other BL participants, and thank you for continuing on this path with us. I hope we will all be inspired by watching or hearing about the Olympics, and we will face next week with single-minded focus. The Olympic athletes view food as fuel, and we can, too! (but of course, you can have some extra sugar free gum if you want a dessert  )

Maria


----------



## lecach

Lost 1.6    Prunes are my FRIENDS!!!!!!   


I did the Challenge of the Week for the first time too. I really enjoyed it. Especially liked the challenge to do something nice for someone else. Yesterday I helped someone at work who is in a wheelchair get his food in the cafeteria and when I went to feed the neighbors cats (she is in the hospital giving birth) I noticed lots of dirty dishes so I washed them. The COW made me think more about being nice to people


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

donac said:


> I am off again today.  I really wanted to go in but the school it closed.  I have a feeling that the roads in the district are still pretty bad.  Our district is very large ( 50 sq miles) and many times the smaller roads are not even plowed by the 3rd day.  What is nice about today is dh had to go to school.  Ds is home but sleeping late and then maybe going to a job interview.  Last night ds and I spent about 30 minutes going over a math test he had to take for this job interview.  His math was great because all we were discussing was how many decimal places he should use.
> 
> I don't have anything planned for today except to write a letter of recommendation for a student and get it out in the mail today.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Have a good day. I know it's frustrating when you can't do what you need to do because of weather. Hopefully you'll get dug out soon. My Grandma lives near Cape May and mom said they got hammered. I'm glad she sold her house and move into senior housing, I would be so worried about her. 

Good luck to DS on the job interview! Math, especially decimals, fractions and percentages, are not my strong suit. I missed those when we moved from CA to CT. 


*Todays QOTD:  What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?*

Knowing what to eat, when to eat it and how much to eat. 
I need to do some more reading, preplanning of meals, and I really need to stop eating on the go. 




LegoMom3 said:


> Up a pound this week.....
> 
> So. Frustrated.
> 
> The week that I had my best loss, I had worked out morning and afternoon 5 days that week.  But I haven't been able to keep that up due to the weather and my schedule!!  I do the trampoline EVERY morning.  I sweat.  It's a good workout!....  But the running has been so sporadic (our house is too small for a treadmill so that isn't an option), and I think that was the real calorie burner.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the free week at my husband's gym in town.  It'll give me a chance to see if I can definitely work in the time (on the one hand, I can get all my exercise in at once, but it also means getting up early and going before the family's day starts....we home school so my days are full!).
> 
> I've *got* to do _something_ because I'm on the verge of cycling downward again, where I'm not seeing the progress that motivates me to keep going, so I stop caring and basically give up.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good week!
> 
> .


Hang in there!!! My scale didn't budge for weeks but I felt better physically. 
It think the weather has affected most of us in some way but spring is on it's way. We will be able to get out to walk and run soon! 
The gym sounds like fun! It will change up your routine and maybe give you some good motivation.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> (And here is my one step I took....) So I got smart and headed to the grocery store and stocked up on healthy, easy-to-bring-along foods.... LC cheese wedges, pretzel sticks, baby carrots, seltzer, light yogurts, etc.  I plan on packing snacks and meals to have with us every day.



Good job Pam!!!! 

I need to pre plan. We had school store grand re-opening yesterday and I had not intended on being at school all day so I had mom bring me McDonalds for lunch. Bad bad choice! I need to get away from fast food for good. 
Next time I'm going prepared with a pre made sandwich and some veggies. 

DH is not coming home this weekend so I need to rethink our dining options.


----------



## LegoMom3

jenanderson said:


> I know it is frustrating when you work so hard and you don't see the loss you want...don't give up though.  You can totally do this!
> 
> Is it possible for you to actually schedule time for yourself to exercise?  That is what I have to do.  If it is not on my calendar (with the time I am going to do it), I have a hard time finding time for it as well.  It is so important to find that time and yet so hard to do sometimes.
> 
> I think it is a great idea to try a free week out at a gym!  It might be just what you need to be motivated again!  Keep it up because even with the down days, this is so worth it!!!



I do schedule time to exercise, but because I'm at home, it can be a challenge to follow through sometimes.  Because we home school and I also work where we live (at a camp/retreat facility), I have to be ready for those unexpected interruptions, and when they happen, I don't get to exercise.




Worfiedoodles said:


> ....
> *legomom* -- The only way I attain any consistency is to workout before the family rises. I get up at 4:30 whenever I can. I know that doesn't sound like fun, but it is actually empowering to do something that is just for me, where there are no other demands for my attention. I get some of my best thinking done!
> 
> .....
> Maria



I totally agree with what you're saying, and I've tried, but it's a real challenge.  And while I can use my trampoline in those early morning hours, I can't go out and run in the dark!....which is why the gym is looking better and better.  

(and by the way, I'm Maria too!)



lecach said:


> Lost 1.6  _*  Prunes are my FRIENDS!!!!!!*_
> ....



  Thanks for the laugh this morning!!! (and congrats on the loss!)

.


----------



## mikamah

Thanks to Melanie for coaching last week, and a big welcome to Jen!!  


tigger813 said:


> Can't sleep!Throat is killing me! Head is achy too. Of course, I have 3 must do things this morning to do. Gotta take DD1 to school and drop off soda for her class party. Then I have a meeting with DD2s preschool teacher and speech pathologist. Then DH and I have to go to NH to see our financial advisor.
> 
> Tonight we are celebrating the Olympics by making pizzas and Olympics onion rings!  I hope I feel like staying awake for it. I will have to take a nap at some point today. Been awake since 4:30. No fever just feel like crap.


Hope you are feeling better soon and you are able to get some rest today.  I love your idea or olympic onion rings.  How fun.  



jenanderson said:


> *Todays QOTD:  What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?*


Emotional eating.  It's been my down fall through the last year or so.  I am up 3.8 today, which brings me above my starting weight, and .8 below my september weight when I restarted ww.  What can I do to overcome it?  Great question, and when I think about it, I say I need to drink a big glass of water before I eat anything, but I don't, and I know it would help to get up and do some wii fit, or watp when I feel like eating for no reason, but I haven't been doing those things.  My bro and sil are in the same boat, we had all started a bl family challenge in the fall going to april 15, and out of 4 of us, one ds has lost 15, and kept it off, the rest of us have been up and down and right at our starting weights.  My sil said last night, "what's it going to take?", and I don't know.  I have done it before, and I know I can do it, but some days my heart's not in it.  Now I need to stop whining and do something about it.  I will journal all my food this week, and I will get up and exercise every morning.  I'll follow the cow.  I can do this.  This is the perfect question for me today.  


lisah0711 said:


> Off to DS' Valentine's Day party -- the last school party of his school career.  I'm kind of  and kind of .





lisah0711 said:


> See this, Kathy, we probably have the same thing to look forward to with our boys!


It is bittersweet to see them growing up.  It would be nice to halt their growth and stay right where we are.  8 is a good age.  I've heard boys are easier than girls, so I'm going to believe that right now for my sanity, even if it it's not true.  Teenagers are supposed to be a challenge, right?  But then on the other hand, I was perusing the adult/solo dis board, and thought now when he's grown and going off to college, wouldn't it be nice to take a disney trip on my own.  (not that I'll have any money then)

50sJayne- I'm sorry you little kitty is sick, and I hope she does ok.  She is just beautiful.   Reminds me of our cat, Muffin we had growing up with the long fur, so soft and cuddly.

Dona- you really have been slammed with the snow.  It sounds like you deserve some me time today, enjoy that last day off.  I'm sure it's frustrating to know you'll have to be in school one more day in the summer.   We had an early release and didn't get any snow, so I was frustrated.  Early release is harder to find child care for than a day off, but I think I would have been more aggravated with a snow day and no snow!  

Congrats to all who are losing this week!  You are my inspiration!!

Hugsto my fellow gainers this week.  It's so hard and frustrating, but let's not give up.  We can do this, one step at a time.


----------



## kimara

i used to hate the weekend arriving when i was trying to do weight loss on my own because the different schedule would make it more difficult to stay on program.  But, thanks to our Friday weigh-ins, I ♥ Fridays!  I am a person that cannot weigh everyday or I feel depressed with the natural bumps up and I feel overly positive with downward bumps.  Weekly is the safest for me  I love weighing in and seeing that scale say my increased effort this week has paid off in a healthy, slow way.  I'm so glad you are all here. 

Todays QOTD: What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?
I still want to eat when I am not hungry.  I am dealing with some high stress issues and I keep finding myself in the pantry looking for something to eat.   So far, I have been able to say to myself, "Self, why are you in the pantry when you aren't hungry?"  I am just nervous that in the next few weeks I will forget to ask and a large bag of Salt and Vinegar chips will be gone before I stop!

I am working on my Master's degree and my comps are scheduled for March 10th.  I started the program 3 1/2 years ago--I can't remember what I learned in those classes!  I will get to re-learn every theory.  I will get to restudy my statistics class.  I'm gonna be crazy stressed until those tests are done.  I am planning on turning to exercise with the stress, but...chips are so much easier to enjoy 

Have a great day!!! 
What other Olympic or Canadian food can you think of for tonight's dinner?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD What is the one thing I find to be a challange and how to overcome it?


I was having trouble using my ww points for the right foods.   I have been at this for over a month and decided to switch over to core today.   At least for a few weeks to get that sweet tooth tackled.   So I will see if that change helps any.   I have done core in the past and been very happy with it.   It is a matter of me getting in the right frame of mind.  

My recipe makover is actually from ww:
Chocolate Bran muffins: 1 pt each
3 cups kellogs all bran (not buds kind)
2 1/4 cups water
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 box Betty Crocker lowfat Brownie Mix

Soak waster and all bran for 7 min.   Than add the 1/2 box of Brownie mix and baking powder.  Spray muffin pan with Pam.   Makes about 20.  Bake at 350 for 15-17 min.   They are good but I dont double this recipe because they go bad fast  in about 3 days so freeze or eat them fast.   There are only 2 of us so I have to freeze some of them.   

I am happy with my progress this week.   Now I have to go set my house up for the change over to core this week.  I just found the Panera Bread black bean soup recipe and I made a spinch and feta quiche (sp) for breakfast/lunch.   Mmmmm.  I am happy to have gotton my walk in before the rains start down here.


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all the COW participants this week!   

And congratulations to all of us who are still here, working on our goals, through the good times and the bad.  We are all winners!  



lovedvc said:


> Don't know if I will have much of a weight loss tomorrow.  My body seems to be fighting itself.  I have stayed on program all week.  Maybe its because I ate different foods than what I'm used too, could be the sodium.  Hopefully I will see a loss but I really have my doubts.  I just have to push through it and not give up.  No pity parties.



Great attitude!  You can do this and your body will let go sooner or later.  

Thanks for sharing the mousse recipes, corinnak!  



tigger813 said:


> Can't sleep!Throat is killing me! Head is achy too. Of course, I have 3 must do things this morning to do. Gotta take DD1 to school and drop off soda for her class party. Then I have a meeting with DD2s preschool teacher and speech pathologist. Then DH and I have to go to NH to see our financial advisor.



 Hope that you are feeling better soon.  That is one bad bug you have!



jenanderson said:


> *Todays QOTD:  What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?*



Thanks for being our coach this week, jen!  

I have to admit that I still find getting in regular exercise a challenge -- I know, I know, how long have I been saying this is an issue for me and I still haven't figured it out!    So, I am just going to suck it up and make it work.  The walk I signed up for with DS and DH will help.  If I really concentrate on it for the next few weeks, I can make this a habit, just like I did with my eating.  



LegoMom3 said:


> Up a pound this week.....
> 
> So. Frustrated.
> 
> The week that I had my best loss, I had worked out morning and afternoon 5 days that week.  But I haven't been able to keep that up due to the weather and my schedule!!  I do the trampoline EVERY morning.  I sweat.  It's a good workout!....  But the running has been so sporadic (our house is too small for a treadmill so that isn't an option), and I think that was the real calorie burner.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the free week at my husband's gym in town.  It'll give me a chance to see if I can definitely work in the time (on the one hand, I can get all my exercise in at once, but it also means getting up early and going before the family's day starts....we home school so my days are full!).
> 
> I've *got* to do _something_ because I'm on the verge of cycling downward again, where I'm not seeing the progress that motivates me to keep going, so I stop caring and basically give up.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good week!.



Nope, don't give up.  I think you will find something that will work you but it will take some time to figure it out.  I thought of you when I saw this article from sparkpeople.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/community/ask_the_experts.asp?q=17
It will be interesting to see if the gym works out as well as you hope.  If not, I know you can come up with a plan B.  

pjlla, glad your kitty is feeling better.  Great job on getting those snacks and activity planned for your busy week-end!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hello to all the other BL participants, and thank you for continuing on this path with us. I hope we will all be inspired by watching or hearing about the Olympics, and we will face next week with single-minded focus. The Olympic athletes view food as fuel, and we can, too! (but of course, you can have some extra sugar free gum if you want a dessert  ) Maria



I hear it's better than blue pudding or even cake!  

Nice job on doing the COW and the loss, lecach! 

Are you feeling better, Buffy?  



mikamah said:


> It is bittersweet to see them growing up.  It would be nice to halt their growth and stay right where we are.  8 is a good age.  I've heard boys are easier than girls, so I'm going to believe that right now for my sanity, even if it it's not true.



I think boys are easier than girls, too, but we may change our tune in a few years!  



kimara said:


> i used to hate the weekend arriving when i was trying to do weight loss on my own because the different schedule would make it more difficult to stay on program.  But, thanks to our Friday weigh-ins, I ♥ Fridays!  I am a person that cannot weigh everyday or I feel depressed with the natural bumps up and I feel overly positive with downward bumps.  Weekly is the safest for me  I love weighing in and seeing that scale say my increased effort this week has paid off in a healthy, slow way.  I'm so glad you are all here.



We're glad that you're here, too, kimara!  

I am a samer this week for the first time this challenge.  I am okay with it since I am more than half way to my goal for the challenge and obviously my body needs some adjusting.  

Have a great day all and don't forget those weight and COW PMs!


----------



## kimara

i just checked back in on the BMI (body mass index) chart.
with today's weigh-in i went from officially "obese" into the "overweight" category!  while mildly embarrassed to admit it, I AM ALSO THRILLED!


----------



## chskover

kimara said:


> i just checked back in on the BMI (body mass index) chart.
> with today's weigh-in i went from officially "obese" into the "overweight" category!  while mildly embarrassed to admit it, I AM ALSO THRILLED!



That is great!  I know when I am out of the obese category and into overweight category, I will be celebrating too.  Good Job!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, everyone for the good wishes! I am feeling a lot better. I took some Dayquil and also sat up for awhile. I do have a headache now but it's not too bad.

QOTD: My challenge is weekends! I love to let loose but sometimes over do it! Going to enjoy this weekend and as long as I feel better by Sunday I will get back on schedule! I'm only up 1.2 since last week so that's not bad. I was up 2.8 after the weekend and I did next to no exercise all week! My body is starting to crave exercise again! I am getting Just Dance for the Wii on Sunday so I will hopefully do that with the family!


----------



## princessbride6205

LegoMom3 said:


> Up a pound this week.....
> 
> So. Frustrated.
> 
> The week that I had my best loss, I had worked out morning and afternoon 5 days that week.  But I haven't been able to keep that up due to the weather and my schedule!!  I do the trampoline EVERY morning.  I sweat.  It's a good workout!....  But the running has been so sporadic (our house is too small for a treadmill so that isn't an option), and I think that was the real calorie burner.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the free week at my husband's gym in town.  It'll give me a chance to see if I can definitely work in the time (on the one hand, I can get all my exercise in at once, but it also means getting up early and going before the family's day starts....we home school so my days are full!).
> 
> I've *got* to do _something_ because I'm on the verge of cycling downward again, where I'm not seeing the progress that motivates me to keep going, so I stop caring and basically give up.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good week!


Checking out the free trial at the gym is a great idea. I understand that it is tempting to stop working out when you're just at home. Something that's really motivating for me is to put a chart on my fridge. You can have just three boxes to check off for working out each week, or you could have more specific things like 3 trampoline, 2 strength training. As geeky as it is, checking off my chart really works. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Consistency is my biggest challenge. I have a stellar week or half week, and then I fall apart. I'm the classic one step forward, two steps back.
> 
> Hello to all the other BL participants, and thank you for continuing on this path with us. I hope we will all be inspired by watching or hearing about the Olympics, and we will face next week with single-minded focus. The Olympic athletes view food as fuel, and we can, too! (but of course, you can have some extra sugar free gum if you want a dessert  )
> 
> Maria


LOL about the gum! 
I'm similar, Maria. Though I feel like I am making progress, more like, two steps forward, one step back.  
Thanks for the reminder about food as fuel. I've been thinking about that more now that I'm a runner.  It still feels weird to say that. I'm still compelled to add, "But I do run/walk intervals" or "I'm a little slow," etc. 
I've changed my breakfast each day to either a homemade fruit smoothie or a bowl of oatmeal. And get this, my 2yo DD loves oatmeal! It's not even the flavored packets. It's the plain oats and I add a little milk and brown sugar. Ooh, that gave me an idea. Maybe I'll make some fruit compotes to put on instead...



kimara said:


> i just checked back in on the BMI (body mass index) chart.
> with today's weigh-in i went from officially "obese" into the "overweight" category!  while mildly embarrassed to admit it, I AM ALSO THRILLED!


Congratulations! That's great news!


----------



## jenanderson

pjlla said:


> Honestly.... a change of schedule/routine makes me want to use it as an excuse to eat poorly.  For example..... knowing that I have a CRAZY busy weekend ahead.... many hours in the car and sitting poolside watching DD.  One of my first thoughts was about the munchies I could bring along and "enjoy" and how it could be a "splurge" weekend.  WHAT WAS I THINKING??  I know what I was thinking.... I was thinking like the old me.... the old, 219 pound me!  I didn't get to within 7 pounds of my goal weight by using every excuse in the book to overeat!!   (Insert dope slap to forehead here  )
> 
> (And here is my one step I took....) So I got smart and headed to the grocery store and stocked up on healthy, easy-to-bring-along foods.... LC cheese wedges, pretzel sticks, baby carrots, seltzer, light yogurts, etc.  I plan on packing snacks and meals to have with us every day.



I find myself thinking like the old me a lot too!  I was thinking today all my students would bring me wonderful chocolates and how wonderful they will be with my coffee!  WHAT????  I made a decision this morning that I would give away all my chocolate treats to other staff members in the building who don't get remembered as often...the lunch ladies, the after school care team, etc.  I will give a bunch of people just one or two of the treats to spread it all out and not put anyone in a bad place!  

I loved how you stocked up and were thinking ahead for your trip!  Have fun!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Consistency is my biggest challenge. I have a stellar week or half week, and then I fall apart. I'm the classic one step forward, two steps back. One thing I'm trying to overcome it is I'm working on an exercise "streak", I'm trying to exercise continuously for as many days as I can -- now, I don't mean hard core runs every day, I mean doing yoga, weights, Wii, exercise bike, getting a good variety to keep me on my toes, but doing something every day. I think if I do a good job of varying my intensity, I should be able to avoid too many rest days. I do think rest days are good, but I also think if I did a nice gentle yoga, it would be as good or better than doing nothing, so I'm going to try that out and see. One thing I've definitely discovered -- just because I think something will work for me doesn't mean it will. I have to be open to trying new things and schedules until I find one I can stick with for the long-term.
> 
> *Jen* -- Of course you can call yourself a runner! Do you run? Then you are a runner!
> 
> Maria



Great job on trying all the new things!  I am sure you are finding exercises that work for you and that you enjoy!  That is the key. 

BTW - I am starting to call myself a runner..but I am not a very good one yet!  



lecach said:


> Lost 1.6    Prunes are my FRIENDS!!!!!!
> 
> I did the Challenge of the Week for the first time too. I really enjoyed it. Especially liked the challenge to do something nice for someone else. Yesterday I helped someone at work who is in a wheelchair get his food in the cafeteria and when I went to feed the neighbors cats (she is in the hospital giving birth) I noticed lots of dirty dishes so I washed them. The COW made me think more about being nice to people



Great job on the loss!!!!    I love the challenge of the week...my next challenge is to keep doing the challenges that we are not longer getting points for!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Knowing what to eat, when to eat it and how much to eat.
> I need to do some more reading, preplanning of meals, and I really need to stop eating on the go.


Pre-planning my meals has been a huge help!  I actually put them on the calendar so that I don't try to change my mind.  



mikamah said:


> Emotional eating.  It's been my down fall through the last year or so.  I am up 3.8 today, which brings me above my starting weight, and .8 below my september weight when I restarted ww.  What can I do to overcome it?  Great question, and when I think about it, I say I need to drink a big glass of water before I eat anything, but I don't, and I know it would help to get up and do some wii fit, or watp when I feel like eating for no reason, but I haven't been doing those things.  My bro and sil are in the same boat, we had all started a bl family challenge in the fall going to april 15, and out of 4 of us, one ds has lost 15, and kept it off, the rest of us have been up and down and right at our starting weights.  My sil said last night, "what's it going to take?", and I don't know.  I have done it before, and I know I can do it, but some days my heart's not in it.  Now I need to stop whining and do something about it.  I will journal all my food this week, and I will get up and exercise every morning.  I'll follow the cow.  I can do this.  This is the perfect question for me today.



Emotional eating is SUCH a challenge!  I like all of your ideas to try to overcome it...the big glass of water before you eat anything is a really good one.  I have been doing this every night before supper and it really does help me.

You are so right...you CAN do this!!!



kimara said:


> I still want to eat when I am not hungry.  I am dealing with some high stress issues and I keep finding myself in the pantry looking for something to eat.   So far, I have been able to say to myself, "Self, why are you in the pantry when you aren't hungry?"  I am just nervous that in the next few weeks I will forget to ask and a large bag of Salt and Vinegar chips will be gone before I stop!
> 
> I am working on my Master's degree and my comps are scheduled for March 10th.  I started the program 3 1/2 years ago--I can't remember what I learned in those classes!  I will get to re-learn every theory.  I will get to restudy my statistics class.  I'm gonna be crazy stressed until those tests are done.  I am planning on turning to exercise with the stress, but...chips are so much easier to enjoy



I love the image of you talking to yourself in the pantry!     I need to do that more often.  

Stress eating is another one of those big challenges.  I put a sign right by where I tend to sit and work on school work...Hungry = Eat....Stressed = Move It!  I am huge on visual reminders for myself right now!  

Hope everyone is having a great day!  Have to run as my lunch is over!
Jen


----------



## LuvBaloo

Happy Friday everyone!

I'm looking forward to taking home pizza for supper tonight and watching the Olympics opening ceremony.  I live in BC, Canada, so am really hoping our province puts on a good show (and that the debt from the Olympics is paid off in my lifetime!)

Thanks Dona for the COW report! and good luck to your son.

Thanks for coaching last week Melanie!

Thanks for coaching this week Jen!

I'm happy to report a loss of 1lb!  Since I've been the Queen of lose a little, gain a little for months, I happy to see 2 weeks of losses!  I will stay focussed and lose again next week to break into new territory on the scale  I am committing to follow through with it!



jenanderson said:


> *Todays QOTD:  What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?*



Biggest challenge is staying focusses and keeping the exercise and food both good for more than a week or two.
Right now it should be easier as I have a trip coming up in a month and I always do best in the month before a trip.  This time there's a little extra motivation in that DH has decided he wants to lose a little before the trip too, so I want to stay focussed to motivate him and I want to do better than him (a little competition is healthy  )

Gotta get back to work!

Congrats to everybody (losers, gainers and maintainers!) - this is a journey and we are better travelling it together!


----------



## maiziezoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> what a busy morning.   I made a huge fruit tray for my sons Valentines party at preschool.    Did W3D3 of my C25K plan.   Now we are off for swimming lessons and then his party.    I was a bit bummed the scale was up for me because I had sushi and tomatoe soup yesterday way way way to much salt.   Hopefully it will drop back down.   We are supposed to get rain tomorrow boo.   What is everyone else up to over the Valentines weekend.   My husband has to work at the hospital over the weekend so we are having dinner at Kona next week for our Valentines celebration.



Yumm.... Kona!!!!  



donac said:


> Was up early this morning and helped ds clean off his car so that he could go to work.  I stayed out to clean off the sidewalk.  Dh came out to finish the driveway and sidewalk.  I got my car keys to start my car to help clean it off and when I turned to get out to the car I twisted my knee the wrong way.  I couldn't stand on it (it happened to me last week and it has been feeling pretty good)  I have taken 2 advils and have been icing it since I got in.  Twice in a week to have this pain must be looked at.  I am looking up an orthopedist from my insurance and calling one in a little while
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



How is your knee feeling today???



LuvBaloo said:


> MaizieZoe - I completely missed your post yesterday about the earthquake.  How often does Illinois get earthquakes?



I believe this was the third earthquake in Illinois since 1999. This one was really odd though because there was no known fault line where the earthquake happened. Kinda crazy!!



kimara said:


> i just checked back in on the BMI (body mass index) chart.
> with today's weigh-in i went from officially "obese" into the "overweight" category!  while mildly embarrassed to admit it, I AM ALSO THRILLED!



That's awesome!!!  I cannot wait to go from obese to overweight! Congrats!


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: 
I still find it hard to get motivation at this time of year. the weather and getting dark early makes it so hard for me to want to work out!


----------



## maiziezoe

I had a terrible day yesterday. I was soooooo crabby. I was going to make my usual lunch but I suddenly got really depressed because I was about to eat the same thing I usually eat. I made my usual lunch and cried the entire time I ate it. I sent my hubby a mean text about how he was able to eat lunch out every day and I was stuck at home eating the same thing. I was so crabby. 

Today at lunch time I mixed it up and and there were no tears. 

I had an excellent day on the scale today. I was down 4.2 pounds for the week. My nutritionist has really helped me with some of my issues and I am thrilled with this weeks results. 

*Thursday's QOTD: I like food makeover's when you find a way to eat a favorite food, but you make it a lot healthier. What is a makeover to a food recipe that you enjoyed?
*

My biggest makeover has been using egg beaters instead of eggs. We eat breakfast for dinner once a week and I have been using egg beaters and no one has noticed the difference in taste.

*Todays QOTD: What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?*

My biggest challenge every day is still trying to eat all my WW points. I did much better this week than in past weeks but there was still a day that I had 8 points left over at the end of the day. My nutritionist is helping me overcome it. 

Jennz... where are you? Everything okay?


----------



## 50sjayne

LegoMom3 said:


> Up a pound this week.....
> 
> So. Frustrated.
> 
> The week that I had my best loss, I had worked out morning and afternoon 5 days that week.  But I haven't been able to keep that up due to the weather and my schedule!!  I do the trampoline EVERY morning.  I sweat.  It's a good workout!....  But the running has been so sporadic (our house is too small for a treadmill so that isn't an option), and I think that was the real calorie burner.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the free week at my husband's gym in town.  It'll give me a chance to see if I can definitely work in the time (on the one hand, I can get all my exercise in at once, but it also means getting up early and going before the family's day starts....we home school so my days are full!).
> 
> I've *got* to do _something_ because I'm on the verge of cycling downward again, where I'm not seeing the progress that motivates me to keep going, so I stop caring and basically give up.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good week!
> 
> .



One pound is nothing. I know it's a lot when you're working hard for it--I hit a plateau awhile back and read something that said the only way to break a plateau is by walking. Sure enough that did it. 



pjlla said:


> Prayers for your kitty.  Mine is doing MUCH better..... and she now recognizes the sound of the medicine bottle opening and runs to hide under the dining room table!!  But I try to fool her by shaking the treat can first... she usually comes running for that.
> 
> How do you get a cat to take vinegar??  I bought some cranberry urinary health treats for my cat last year when she had troubles... but she wouldn't eat them.
> 
> 
> Todays QOTD: What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?
> 
> 
> Well.... I am off to get myself ready for my busy weekend.  TTYL........P



I hadn't ever heard of the apple cider vinegar thing until I was poking around a little online the other day and really it is nothing short of miraculous. She is doing so much better- no problems with urinating and much more perky. I am so glad I don't have to take her to the vet. I've just been giving her the diluted version of it--stuff I had in the cupboard in a dropper. Today she gave me a little trouble running and hiding under the treadmill when she saw me coming lol, but I think that's because I've been giving her the cranberry pill crushed and in the dropper too-- and they don't like that taste. People say they add it to their water--I might eventually try that but for now, I'm just giving it to her in the dropper. It's about a 1/3 a capful--1 dropper full. 
You are busy!

Todays QOTD: What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?--
Big portions. I have always hated women who eat nothing--I never want to be one of them. _But_ I need to realize that at 41-almost 42 I just can't eat like I used to and not gain weight. Eating better food helps and eating lots of fruits and veggies also helps. I'm still never going to be the person who buys 1/2 pound of burger for their dinner that night...that's a waste of ttime and energy. I have no problems with leftovers. I'm sorry if any of you are one of those people who are terrified of microwaves but I really hate those people.


----------



## jennz

Maiziezoe - lol you've dragged me out of lurkerdom!  Work has been pretty busy w/calls so I haven't been able to post - I actually have to work!  And when I'm done I haven't been on the computer, we're still all kind of down with this mild bug.  But Bob and Jillian are still calling me to go do my BL workout - they just don't let up!  I have been SO HUNGRY these last two days!!!  That's all I want to do.

I had a good week though, down 1.4.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Just made the best black bean soup.  I doubled the recipe and only used 1 onion.   I also added 1/2 tsp chili powder and 1/4 jar salsa.   It is soo good and better than Panera.   This is the recipe I followed.

http://www.recipezaar.com/Panera-Bread-Black-Bean-Soup-49737


So yummy!!

and nice with this crappy weather.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

maiziezoe said:


> *Todays QOTD: What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?*
> 
> My biggest challenge every day is still trying to eat all my WW points. I did much better this week than in past weeks but there was still a day that I had 8 points left over at the end of the day. My nutritionist is helping me overcome it.



How do you not use all the points.   I think I am the snack queen.   That is why I had to switch over to core.



LuvBaloo said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I'm looking forward to taking home pizza for supper tonight and watching the Olympics opening ceremony.  I live in BC, Canada, so am really hoping our province puts on a good show (and that the debt from the Olympics is paid off in my lifetime!)
> 
> This is a journey and we are better travelling it together!



Cant wait for the opening ceremony another good friend of mine lives just out side the village.   She is taking lots of pics for me.  So pretty.


----------



## jbm02

LuvBaloo said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I'm looking forward to taking home pizza for supper tonight and watching the Olympics opening ceremony.  I live in BC, Canada, so am really hoping our province puts on a good show (and that the debt from the Olympics is paid off in my lifetime!)



What a great atmosphere!!  Any chance you'll be able to go to any of the events?  I went to the ones in Lake Placid in 1980 (OMG - is it really 30 years ago??! ) and I can still remember the excitement.... Any other hockey fans out there????



maiziezoe said:


> *Todays QOTD: What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?*


Can I say that ANYTHING that has to do with food is still a challenge for me?  If I don't pre-plan and think hard about what I'm eating, I just go totally OP. 


Jen, you are a great coach!!


----------



## jenanderson

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I was having trouble using my ww points for the right foods.   I have been at this for over a month and decided to switch over to core today.   At least for a few weeks to get that sweet tooth tackled.   So I will see if that change helps any.   I have done core in the past and been very happy with it.   It is a matter of me getting in the right frame of mind.
> 
> My recipe makover is actually from ww:
> Chocolate Bran muffins: 1 pt each
> 3 cups kellogs all bran (not buds kind)
> 2 1/4 cups water
> 1 1/2 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 box Betty Crocker lowfat Brownie Mix
> 
> Soak waster and all bran for 7 min.   Than add the 1/2 box of Brownie mix and baking powder.  Spray muffin pan with Pam.   Makes about 20.  Bake at 350 for 15-17 min.   They are good but I dont double this recipe because they go bad fast  in about 3 days so freeze or eat them fast.   There are only 2 of us so I have to freeze some of them.



Thanks for sharing the recipe!  I love trying out new ones that can help me stay on track with WW.  

I would love to have you share about the core plan and how it works for you.  I do WW and have thought about changing it up a bit and doing core but I just worry if it would really work for me.



lisah0711 said:


> I have to admit that I still find getting in regular exercise a challenge -- I know, I know, how long have I been saying this is an issue for me and I still haven't figured it out!    So, I am just going to suck it up and make it work.  The walk I signed up for with DS and DH will help.  If I really concentrate on it for the next few weeks, I can make this a habit, just like I did with my eating.  :hippie



Finding time to exercise or making exercise a habit seems to be a common challenge.  I know that I have to work so hard to be sure it gets done some times...like tonight!    I know that the COW helped me keep it as a top priority.  I also exercise with DH so we try to hold each other accountable.  Good luck with keeping it a priority this week!  



kimara said:


> i just checked back in on the BMI (body mass index) chart.
> with today's weigh-in i went from officially "obese" into the "overweight" category!  while mildly embarrassed to admit it, I AM ALSO THRILLED!



WAY TO GO!!!!    Don't be embarrassed...be proud of your loss!  I think it is very exciting for you!!!!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My challenge is weekends! I love to let loose but sometimes over do it! Going to enjoy this weekend and as long as I feel better by Sunday I will get back on schedule! I'm only up 1.2 since last week so that's not bad. I was up 2.8 after the weekend and I did next to no exercise all week! My body is starting to crave exercise again! I am getting Just Dance for the Wii on Sunday so I will hopefully do that with the family!



Glad to hear you are starting to feel better!  I love my Just Dance!  You should have a fun time doing that with the family!!!!



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm happy to report a loss of 1lb!  Since I've been the Queen of lose a little, gain a little for months, I happy to see 2 weeks of losses!  I will stay focussed and lose again next week to break into new territory on the scale  I am committing to follow through with it!



Great job on your loss this week and last week!    I think it is wonderful how you are so committed to your own goals and also with helping us stay on track by doing the hard work of keeping all the data!  Thank you for all you do!!!



heatherlynn444 said:


> QOTD:
> I still find it hard to get motivation at this time of year. the weather and getting dark early makes it so hard for me to want to work out!



I think we are all waiting for spring...it will be warmer and lighter - things that definitely make me more motivated!  



maiziezoe said:


> I had a terrible day yesterday. I was soooooo crabby. I was going to make my usual lunch but I suddenly got really depressed because I was about to eat the same thing I usually eat. I made my usual lunch and cried the entire time I ate it. I sent my hubby a mean text about how he was able to eat lunch out every day and I was stuck at home eating the same thing. I was so crabby.
> 
> Today at lunch time I mixed it up and and there were no tears. :laughing



I am so glad that lunch today was better!  This is so me though - as I am tracking my food every day I realize that I eat the SAME EXACT thing every day at lunch and it is a bit depressing.  I will be inspired by you and when I shop this week I will try to find something to mix it up!  



50sjayne said:


> Todays QOTD: What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?--
> Big portions. I have always hated women who eat nothing--I never want to be one of them. _But_ I need to realize that at 41-almost 42 I just can't eat like I used to and not gain weight.



It is so hard to change the habit of big portions.  I am the same age as you and am also struggling to accept that it is going to take work from here on out to be the healthy me I want to be.  



jennz said:


> I had a good week though, down 1.4.:yay



Glad to see that you had a great week!  Congratulations on losing 1.4 pounds!


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: My big challenge is binge eating. I know strategies to control myself, but when it comes time to needing them, I clam up and forget what they are.  I have to be better about practicing using my strategies ahead of time and anticipating when I might feel the need to binge. I know that I binge when I'm feeling anxious so if I can notice when I start to feel anxious, I have a stronger potential for avoiding bingeing. The other thing I can do is exercise more. While I don't want to be bingeing daily, and really want to avoid it completely, exercising more will make me feel less guilty if I have a bad day and binge. It's a vicious cycle. I binge because I'm anxious and I get more anxious when I start to binge because it makes me feel so guilty and ashamed. I'm sorry if this was TMI. I do have to say, it felt good writing all of this out. TIA.

You can probably all guess that I binged today. Actually, I binged at least 2x today. I probably ate 3,000 calories today. I'm done eating for the day. I'm going to weigh in tomorrow morning and start completely fresh. I bought a new calorie counting book and I'm going to count calories and points until the end of the challenge. I don't eat that many zero point foods, but I eat enough to add up to 150+ calories a day and I want to keep an eye on that. I'm also going to drink more water and lay off the diet soda I've been craving lately. And, I'm going to aim for 60+ minutes of exercise a day. My new pedometer arrived yesterday and I love it. It's the Omron one someone suggested. I'm going to aim for 10,000+ steps a day. The Wii Fit Balance Board riser also came in the same shipment as my pedometer and the calorie counter book. I'll start using that tomorrow. The other things that came in are a BL book that explains the BL program and a WATP DVD. Can't wait to start using that as well. Sorry this was such a long post and so much of it was probably TMI. I appreciated the QOTD. It got me thinking and more goal-oriented. Looking forward to a great week.


----------



## corinnak

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for sharing the mousse recipes, corinnak!
> 
> I have to admit that I still find getting in regular exercise a challenge -- I know, I know, how long have I been saying this is an issue for me and I still haven't figured it out!    So, I am just going to suck it up and make it work.  The walk I signed up for with DS and DH will help.  If I really concentrate on it for the next few weeks, I can make this a habit, just like I did with my eating.
> 
> 
> I hear it's better than blue pudding or even cake!



Lisa - I'm glad to share those mousse recipes!  I still need to type up the WW version... 

Regarding the regular exercise, I think it's great that you've signed up for a race - those sure motivate me to get my workouts in.  Every time you put in the minutes on the treadmill, it helps you feel great on race day.  It's a great way to be kind to your future self!  

I don't know if this will help you or not, but I will share another thing that has made a huge difference to my feelings about physical activity.  I think I've shared before that I started running as a desperate attempt to dig my way out of a nasty and protracted depression.  It made a huge difference to my thought process, willingness and ultimately follow-through when I began to think of my workouts as _medicine_ rather than "something I ought to do."  "Something I hate to do" or "Something I would like to do if only there were enough hours in the day."  We all obviously have our own health concerns and family histories - depression just happened to be mine.  For some people, regular exercise maybe the thing that keeps them from having to use insulin in the near future.  For others it may be back trouble - I started being much more regular with itwhen I started thinking of my resistance cord workout as _therapy_ for my back and neck rather than "something I should do" or "something that will make me look better," etc. etc.   



kimara said:


> i just checked back in on the BMI (body mass index) chart.
> with today's weigh-in i went from officially "obese" into the "overweight" category!  while mildly embarrassed to admit it, I AM ALSO THRILLED!



Hooray!  Hooray!  This is a very big deal, I know!  I remember when I went from Obese to Overweight as well!  It is a wonderful victory - do not be embarrassed!  Congratulations!





pjlla said:


> (And here is my one step I took....) So I got smart and headed to the grocery store and stocked up on healthy, easy-to-bring-along foods.... LC cheese wedges, pretzel sticks, baby carrots, seltzer, light yogurts, etc.  I plan on packing snacks and meals to have with us every day.



Pamela - I know what you mean!  I used to feel like I was "at the mercy" of available food pretty frequently.  I realized that I like the food I can pack and bring along SO much better than whatever random stuff is available wherever I happen to be.  Sandwiches from home can be SO good!  Nice job planning out your "battle plan" for the weekend.  You're going to do so great!  And good luck to your DD and all the swimmers, too!




Worfiedoodles said:


> We have a new Subway not far from us, and I'm going to try it. Hopefully, it will become a new weekend staple...Anyway, you have inspired me to do better, so thank you!
> 
> Hello to all the other BL participants, and thank you for continuing on this path with us. I hope we will all be inspired by watching or hearing about the Olympics, and we will face next week with single-minded focus. The Olympic athletes view food as fuel, and we can, too! (but of course, you can have some extra sugar free gum if you want a dessert  )



Maria!!!  Subway and Extra sugar free gum???  What is this, the Biggest Loser?  Oh yeah....

And now I'm going to do my own little Subway endorsement.  I do like Subway, and especially the gardenburger sub.  It's just good!  But at  6.5 points (without cheese or sauces), it can burn through a good chunk of points.  Which is usually fine, but last week I needed some dinner and had...not that many points left, so I got a gardenburger SALAD.  With just some vinegar and oregano for dressing, I got what felt like a big bunch of food for only about 3.5 points!  Plus the apple slices (while not the most delicious) work out to zero points. 



kimara said:


> Have a great day!!!
> What other Olympic or Canadian food can you think of for tonight's dinner?



First of all - hide those chips!!!  It's so much harder for me when things like that are staring me in the face.

The canadian food I'm thinking of is.....Crown Royal.  Not a good choice for dinner, though!

Todays QOTD: What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?

Oh, the tough questions!  I am still struggling with snacking.  Munching.  Whatever you call it when you suddenly find yourself in the pantry wanting to just TASTE something.  Sometimes out of hunger.  Sometimes out of boredom.  I count the points, but they can go awfully quickly that way.  When I added in my maintenance points, I think more of them went for snacking - probably not the smartest use, even if I'm making decent choices.

I think I need to try to limit my eating more to just the table.  If it's worth eating, it's worth putting in a dish, right?


----------



## corinnak

*Chocolate-Hazelnt Mousse Cups*
from Weight Watchers 20 Minute Recipes

POINTS value: 3

Prep: 19 minutes
Cook:1 minute
Other: 2 hours

1 (12.3-ounce) packages reduced-fat firm silken tofu (Such as Mori-Nu Lite)
1/2 c sugar
6 Tablespoons unsweetened cocoa
2 Tablespoons Frangelico (hazelnut-flavored liqueur)
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
Dash of salt
1/3 cup dark chocolate chips
18 chocolate graham crackers (4 1/2 cookie sheets)
9 Tablespoons frozen fat-free whipped topping
3 Tablespoons chopped hazelnuts, toasted

1.  Place first 6 ingredients in a food processor.  Process 20 seconds or until smooth.

2.  Place chocolate chips in a small microwave-safe bowl.  Microwave at HIGH 1 minute; stir until smooth.  Add chocolate to tofu mixture; process until smooth.  Transfer mousse to a bowl; cover and chill at least 2 hours. 

3.  Spoon about 1/3 cup mousse into each of 9 small individual dessert dishes.  Coarsely crush 2 graham crackers over each mousse cup.  Top each mousse cup with 1 Tablespoon fat-free whipped topping, and sprinkle with 1 teaspoon hazelnts.  *Yield* 9 servings (Serving size, 1 mousse cup)

Per serving:  cal 142 (27% from fat) fat 4.2 g (sat 1.5g); Protein 5.7 g.  Carb 20.1 g; fiber 1.9g; chol 0mg; iron 1.3mg; sodium 88mg.  calcium 26 mg

_Truthfully, I pretty much always omit the graham crackers, whipped topping and hazelnuts, and it's still really good!  The recipe teaser says 

"Don't tell anyone there is tofu in this rich make-ahead dessert.  Chances are they'll never guess" 

which is true, unless you serve it to someone who is allergic to soy.  For this reason, I always disclose this when I serve this recipe or the hot artichoke dip recipe I also make sometimes.
_


----------



## tigger813

Been a rough day for me! My cold was getting better but then I developed a bad case of indigestion! It's moved all over my upper body. I ended up laying on a heating pad for awhile as the pain in my left shoulder was pretty bad! I just took an acid reducer and am drinking a large bottle of water. It started around lunch time and has come and gone. I get this occasionally and with the severe congestion I have had I'm not surprised. I've tried menthol mint schnapps too. Just going to drink water the rest of the night. Saving the Olympic Onion Rings until tomorrow when I hopefully will want to eat. I did have some pepperoni pizza as I was hungry. Also had my raspberry white Russian. Probably not the smartest idea but I really wanted it!!!!

Time to cuddle up with everybody and watch the Opening Ceremonies! Made a big chart for the girls to put the medal count on! I usually do this. Need to buy a copy of SI as I usually do as a keepsake! Also USA Today usually has good Olympic coverage!

Go TEAM USA and TEAM CANADA! I have a lot of Canadian friends now so best of luck to all of the athletes! Prayers to the family of the Georgian Luger and the Georgian team! It's so sad to watch the video of the crash! May he rest in peace! And may everyone else have a safe Olympic experience!


----------



## redlight

I lost a pound this week. I am so close to being under 150.

My biggest challenge is mindless and emotional eating, turning to food out of habit especially at night. To combat this, I try to eat protein early in the day and pay attention to what I eat at night.


----------



## my3princes

I haven't had time to catch up in days, I guess I'll jump in here.  I've been subbing at school during the day plus my waitress job.  Then there is juggling the kids schedule.   I made a triple batch of whoopie pies last night for their class parties.  Of course I couldn't resist trying one...or two   Now I remember why I don't bake, I have no poser to say no.  On top of my busy schedule I have a very sore throat and runny nose.  So bad that I'm not sleeping.  I'm really hoping that the weekend gives me some rest and all these viruses pass.  the kids have next week off so hopefully the germs will be at bay and we will all be healthy from here on out.  I did not weigh in this morning, no time and didn't feel up to it.  I'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: My big challenge is binge eating. I know strategies to control myself, but when it comes time to needing them, I clam up and forget what they are.  I have to be better about practicing using my strategies ahead of time and anticipating when I might feel the need to binge. I know that I binge when I'm feeling anxious so if I can notice when I start to feel anxious, I have a stronger potential for avoiding bingeing. The other thing I can do is exercise more. While I don't want to be bingeing daily, and really want to avoid it completely, exercising more will make me feel less guilty if I have a bad day and binge. It's a vicious cycle. I binge because I'm anxious and I get more anxious when I start to binge because it makes me feel so guilty and ashamed. I'm sorry if this was TMI. I do have to say, it felt good writing all of this out. TIA.
> 
> You can probably all guess that I binged today. Actually, I binged at least 2x today. I probably ate 3,000 calories today. I'm done eating for the day. I'm going to weigh in tomorrow morning and start completely fresh. I bought a new calorie counting book and I'm going to count calories and points until the end of the challenge. I don't eat that many zero point foods, but I eat enough to add up to 150+ calories a day and I want to keep an eye on that. I'm also going to drink more water and lay off the diet soda I've been craving lately. And, I'm going to aim for 60+ minutes of exercise a day. My new pedometer arrived yesterday and I love it. It's the Omron one someone suggested. I'm going to aim for 10,000+ steps a day. The Wii Fit Balance Board riser also came in the same shipment as my pedometer and the calorie counter book. I'll start using that tomorrow. The other things that came in are a BL book that explains the BL program and a WATP DVD. Can't wait to start using that as well. Sorry this was such a long post and so much of it was probably TMI. I appreciated the QOTD. It got me thinking and more goal-oriented. Looking forward to a great week.



 I could have easily written this post. I am a binger--potato chips, chocolate, dip for the chips and diet soda. It was nothing to eat a half a bag of chips at a time. I have not had a binge this year--I've wanted to many times. I truly believe there are two reasons that I am doing better with it. One, I gave up the diet soda right before New Years. It was hard. I now drink water and usually one cup of coffee or tea a day. The other thing is I have been consistently exercising 6 days a week. 

I still have my days. Last week was particularly hard. DH was out of town for work and our Ds at college had some stuff going on that was stressful. I think about the chips everyday, but it's been pretty easy to resist them. I think 2 or 3 times this month I've had a mini bag, and that was enough. I don't keep them in the house, and the only chocolate I keep are bite size pieces of dark chocolate as a treat. I think with bingeing it's 95 percent in my head, but I'm able to manage it better by staying off the soda and exercising. I don't know if the urge to binge will ever go away, but the longer I go without a binge, the more I realize I am in control of my choices when it comes to food. 

 Good luck and hang in there! You can do this!

Oh--and I thought of a third reason that has helped with the not bingeing. When the urge has been really bad, I think to myself, do I really want to go online to the WISH board and type out what I just ate. I don't worry that folks would not be kind to me, but the thought of typing it out and holding myself accountable has been enough to just say no.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Sitting down watching the Olympic ceremonies start.
Its awful about the Georgia athlete, and it was nice that there was a standing ovation for his team when they entered the stadium.
Hopefully that will be the last major incident of these games.


And to answer Kimara's question for a Canadian food, I'm having Ham & Pineapple pizza and my DH is drinking his rye and coke!

And I am prone to binges myself.  Chips/crackers etc can disappear in a flash if I'm stressed and grab the whole container.  I've tried having baked salt & vinegar chips or salt&vingear mini-rice cakes, but if I have the bag around I'm stressed I still eat the whole thing.
I really concentrate on trade-offs when I'm dealing with mindless cravings.  If I really really want it, I'll put a portion in a dish and eat it.  Then if I want more, I will say to exercise first then I will allow myself aanother portion.  And often after exercising I don't want it anymore.  I've learned to give in a little if a craving isn't going away, otherwise I end up getting too frustrated and can fall right off the wagon. 
It also helps me to ask myself if I want the chips or to lose weight.  Usually the answer is to lose weight, but sometimes its not.


----------



## donac

Good morning.  I did get to see some of the opening ceremony but fell asleep after after the atheletes walked in.  I woke up early this morning and saw some of it on the rebroadcast.  The cauldron was pretty cool.  I was also impressed with the people who got to carry in the Olympic flag.

Ds did not get the job he had the interview for.  Someon with more experience got it.  He is not discouraged because he does have a job but he really wants to get into his bio field.  At least they let him know right away and they did say he had a good interview.

My knee is getting better.  Still a little tender but not as sore as the other day. 

Binge eating.  IF my dh did the shopping I think I would be doing more of this since he is the one who brings in the junk food.  It is a little hard to binge eat when there is not much to eat in the house.  I have been trying to bring in only healthy food.  It does help a little.

I am the same again this week but I think because of the swelling in my knee.  I have started journaling again and I hope that helps.

Have a great day everyone.  We are going out to lunch with our friends and then I hope to watch some of the olympics although my favorite sport if not on until next week.  I love curling.  Yess you read that right curling.  It seems like a sport anyone can do.  There is also a lot of strategy to it.  Although it won't be as much fun as last time.  Ds2 is not home to watch it with me and we had a lot of fun watching it together last time.


----------



## mikamah

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: My big challenge is binge eating. I know strategies to control myself, but when it comes time to needing them, I clam up and forget what they are.  I have to be better about practicing using my strategies ahead of time and anticipating when I might feel the need to binge. I know that I binge when I'm feeling anxious so if I can notice when I start to feel anxious, I have a stronger potential for avoiding bingeing. The other thing I can do is exercise more. While I don't want to be bingeing daily, and really want to avoid it completely, exercising more will make me feel less guilty if I have a bad day and binge. It's a vicious cycle. I binge because I'm anxious and I get more anxious when I start to binge because it makes me feel so guilty and ashamed. I'm sorry if this was TMI. I do have to say, it felt good writing all of this out. TIA.
> 
> You can probably all guess that I binged today. Actually, I binged at least 2x today. I probably ate 3,000 calories today. I'm done eating for the day. I'm going to weigh in tomorrow morning and start completely fresh. I bought a new calorie counting book and I'm going to count calories and points until the end of the challenge. I don't eat that many zero point foods, but I eat enough to add up to 150+ calories a day and I want to keep an eye on that. I'm also going to drink more water and lay off the diet soda I've been craving lately. And, I'm going to aim for 60+ minutes of exercise a day. My new pedometer arrived yesterday and I love it. It's the Omron one someone suggested. I'm going to aim for 10,000+ steps a day. The Wii Fit Balance Board riser also came in the same shipment as my pedometer and the calorie counter book. I'll start using that tomorrow. The other things that came in are a BL book that explains the BL program and a WATP DVD. Can't wait to start using that as well. Sorry this was such a long post and so much of it was probably TMI. I appreciated the QOTD. It got me thinking and more goal-oriented. Looking forward to a great week.


Binging is a huge downfall for me.  It goes with too many emotions too- sadness, stress, boredom.  I think I've gotten good at not binging when I'm happy, but the other emotions are harder to conquer.  Don't ever feel like your posting tmi, it is so helpful to others to know that we are not alone.   Last friday I got 4 boxes of girl scout cookies that I brought home in a hospital belongings bag and left them on the counter in the pantry, never told my son they were there, and proceeded to eat all 4 boxes over the week- a roll of thin mints in a sitting.  It is what it is, and in the past I have been able to have them in the house, and have them last months, but this time in my life is not one of those times, and I need to realize that and not bring things like that home. 



corinnak said:


> I think I need to try to limit my eating more to just the table.  If it's worth eating, it's worth putting in a dish, right?


So true, so true.  Like this quote, and it would definitely decrease the amount I eat right from the box.



Rose&Mike said:


> I think of that too, and have often wondered if I had to type every thing down I ate, would that stop me?
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a samer this week for the first time this challenge.  I am okay with it since I am more than half way to my goal for the challenge and obviously my body needs some adjusting.
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Love the positive attitude.  A maintain is always a good thing in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Binge eating.  IF my dh did the shopping I think I would be doing more of this since he is the one who brings in the junk food.  It is a little hard to binge eat when there is not much to eat in the house.  I have been trying to bring in only healthy food.  It does help a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so smart not to bring it in the house. I can picture myself, searching the kitchen cabinets in the past when I have shopped smart, and  looking for that one thing that will satisfy my craving.  It's never yogurt or fruit I"m looking for.
> 
> We are off to a sleepover at the museum of science tonight, so I'm going to get ready for that.  We'll be packing a picnic dinner, and I'm going to ww after i do my exercise, so I'm starting today off on the right foot, and planning to bring a healthy dinner too.  Plus for me, being with a bunch of other parents, I'm certainly not going to head to the snack machines for a midnight snack.  My overeating is most often done in the privacy of my own home.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## jenanderson

jbm02 said:


> Can I say that ANYTHING that has to do with food is still a challenge for me?  If I don't pre-plan and think hard about what I'm eating, I just go totally OP.



Jude - I also have to pre-plan.  I have to write it all out and look at my plan over and over all day.  I still feel like food consumes most my thoughts during the day...that or running!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: My big challenge is binge eating. I know strategies to control myself, but when it comes time to needing them, I clam up and forget what they are.  I have to be better about practicing using my strategies ahead of time and anticipating when I might feel the need to binge. I know that I binge when I'm feeling anxious so if I can notice when I start to feel anxious, I have a stronger potential for avoiding binging. The other thing I can do is exercise more. While I don't want to be binging daily, and really want to avoid it completely, exercising more will make me feel less guilty if I have a bad day and binge. It's a vicious cycle. I binge because I'm anxious and I get more anxious when I start to binge because it makes me feel so guilty and ashamed. I'm sorry if this was TMI. I do have to say, it felt good writing all of this out. TIA.



This totally was not to TMI...thank you for sharing it!  I think many people fall victim to this.  I do a great job at dieting for the most part BUT...if I am going to have a problem it is like you...with binging.  I think it is great that you are coming up strategies and are planning more exercising!  



corinnak said:


> Oh, the tough questions!  I am still struggling with snacking.  Munching.  Whatever you call it when you suddenly find yourself in the pantry wanting to just TASTE something.  Sometimes out of hunger.  Sometimes out of boredom.  I count the points, but they can go awfully quickly that way.  When I added in my maintenance points, I think more of them went for snacking - probably not the smartest use, even if I'm making decent choices.
> 
> I think I need to try to limit my eating more to just the table.  If it's worth eating, it's worth putting in a dish, right?



I love the idea of if it is worth eating, it's worth putting in a dish!    I think that could help many people here!  Plus, when I put things in a dish, I almost always measure out the right serving size instead of just eating mindlessly out of a bag or box!  



tigger813 said:


> Been a rough day for me! My cold was getting better but then I developed a bad case of indigestion! It's moved all over my upper body. I ended up laying on a heating pad for awhile as the pain in my left shoulder was pretty bad! I just took an acid reducer and am drinking a large bottle of water. It started around lunch time and has come and gone. I get this occasionally and with the severe congestion I have had I'm not surprised. I've tried menthol mint schnapps too. Just going to drink water the rest of the night. Saving the Olympic Onion Rings until tomorrow when I hopefully will want to eat. I did have some pepperoni pizza as I was hungry. Also had my raspberry white Russian. Probably not the smartest idea but I really wanted it!!!!



I was so sorry to read that you still feel bad.  Here is a bunch of pixie dust coming your way to help you get well soon!  



redlight said:


> I lost a pound this week. I am so close to being under 150.



YEAH!  Great job on losing a pound!  



my3princes said:


> I haven't had time to catch up in days, I guess I'll jump in here.  I've been subbing at school during the day plus my waitress job.  Then there is juggling the kids schedule.   I made a triple batch of whoopie pies last night for their class parties.  Of course I couldn't resist trying one...or two   Now I remember why I don't bake, I have no poser to say no.  On top of my busy schedule I have a very sore throat and runny nose.  So bad that I'm not sleeping.  I'm really hoping that the weekend gives me some rest and all these viruses pass.  the kids have next week off so hopefully the germs will be at bay and we will all be healthy from here on out.  I did not weigh in this morning, no time and didn't feel up to it.  I'll see what tomorrow brings.



Sounds like you are having a busy week.  Be sure to take care of yourself this weekend and I hope you feel better soon!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh--and I thought of a third reason that has helped with the not bingeing. When the urge has been really bad, I think to myself, do I really want to go online to the WISH board and type out what I just ate. I don't worry that folks would not be kind to me, but the thought of typing it out and holding myself accountable has been enough to just say no.



This is so true!  I feel like the things I do need to be published someplace - on the WW site, on this thread, in my WISH journal, etc.  If I do something bad, I do not want to have to type it out for all to see and that is often enough to keep me from doing it.  Everyone here is so kind and supporting but just the thought of having to admit to it makes me think twice.  



LuvBaloo said:


> I really concentrate on trade-offs when I'm dealing with mindless cravings.  If I really really want it, I'll put a portion in a dish and eat it.  Then if I want more, I will say to exercise first then I will allow myself aanother portion.  And often after exercising I don't want it anymore.  I've learned to give in a little if a craving isn't going away, otherwise I end up getting too frustrated and can fall right off the wagon.
> It also helps me to ask myself if I want the chips or to lose weight.  Usually the answer is to lose weight, but sometimes its not.



Great strategy!  I love this idea!



donac said:


> Ds did not get the job he had the interview for.  Someon with more experience got it.  He is not discouraged because he does have a job but he really wants to get into his bio field.  At least they let him know right away and they did say he had a good interview.



Sorry to hear about the job for DH.  Hopefully something else will open up in his field soon!



mikamah said:


> Binging is a huge downfall for me.  It goes with too many emotions too- sadness, stress, boredom.  I think I've gotten good at not binging when I'm happy, but the other emotions are harder to conquer.  Don't ever feel like your posting tmi, it is so helpful to others to know that we are not alone.   Last friday I got 4 boxes of girl scout cookies that I brought home in a hospital belongings bag and left them on the counter in the pantry, never told my son they were there, and proceeded to eat all 4 boxes over the week- a roll of thin mints in a sitting.  It is what it is, and in the past I have been able to have them in the house, and have them last months, but this time in my life is not one of those times, and I need to realize that and not bring things like that home.



Thanks for sharing this story about the cookies!  It really made me think about all the chocolate I brought home from my students yesterday.  I am going to throw it all away this morning because ever since I got home...I have been craving chocolate and am kind of obsessing about it.  I should know by now that even bringing the chocolate home was not a good idea.  It just seems wrong to throw away really good candy treats BUT it needs to be done or I will find myself trying to rationalize that one piece (that will turn into 2 or more pieces) all day long.


----------



## jenanderson

*Good Morning Everyone!*  I think it was good yesterday to think about all the challenges we are still facing and also to think again of all we can do to make improvements that will help us on our path to becoming healthier individuals.  Today I want to focus on all the positive things so here is your QOTD!

*Today's QOTD:  What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?*

For me, I thought I would share the two that I feel the best about...

1.  When I started this, walking for 30 minutes was something that left me totally winded and I didn't even get 1 miles.  Tomorrow, I am going to do a 5K and I am going to RUN the whole thing!  

2.  When I started, my belt still had 3 "tighter spots" and I hated how it cut into my belly.  Now, I am using that very last hole on the belt and am thinking I might need to get a smaller belt!  

Alright, it is time to get moving around here.  My plans for the day include:  throwing away the chocolate , loads of laundry (a great workout since the bedrooms are on the 2nd floor and the laundry room is in the basement), a nice long run outside (hate my TM and it is above 10° today), a bit of cross-training, cleaning the house and then a nap before DH and I go out for dinner together!  Plus, I will be checking in here throughout the day!  Have a good one!


----------



## lecach

Today's QOTD: What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?

I'm in the pants in the size down from where I have been for a long time. I have more clothes in the size down so that's a good thing.


----------



## lisah0711

corinnak said:


> Regarding the regular exercise, I think it's great that you've signed up for a race - those sure motivate me to get my workouts in.  Every time you put in the minutes on the treadmill, it helps you feel great on race day.  It's a great way to be kind to your future self!
> 
> I don't know if this will help you or not, but I will share another thing that has made a huge difference to my feelings about physical activity.  I think I've shared before that I started running as a desperate attempt to dig my way out of a nasty and protracted depression.  It made a huge difference to my thought process, willingness and ultimately follow-through when I began to think of my workouts as _medicine_ rather than "something I ought to do."  "Something I hate to do" or "Something I would like to do if only there were enough hours in the day."  We all obviously have our own health concerns and family histories - depression just happened to be mine.  For some people, regular exercise maybe the thing that keeps them from having to use insulin in the near future.  For others it may be back trouble - I started being much more regular with itwhen I started thinking of my resistance cord workout as _therapy_ for my back and neck rather than "something I should do" or "something that will make me look better," etc. etc.



Thanks for the ideas to make exercise less challenging, corinnak.    I think I was a little frustrated yesterday because this is one of those "I know what I need to do but I just don't do it" things.  I've been part of these challenges for over a year and I still don't have this one down.    And I'm the one who has to fix it so I am picking myself up off the ground, dusting my pants off, and running after the wagon again!  



tigger813 said:


> Been a rough day for me! My cold was getting better but then I developed a bad case of indigestion! It's moved all over my upper body. I ended up laying on a heating pad for awhile as the pain in my left shoulder was pretty bad! I just took an acid reducer and am drinking a large bottle of water. It started around lunch time and has come and gone. I get this occasionally and with the severe congestion I have had I'm not surprised. I've tried menthol mint schnapps too. Just going to drink water the rest of the night. Saving the Olympic Onion Rings until tomorrow when I hopefully will want to eat. I did have some pepperoni pizza as I was hungry. Also had my raspberry white Russian. Probably not the smartest idea but I really wanted it!!!!



, hope that you are feeling better soon.  



redlight said:


> I lost a pound this week. I am so close to being under 150.
> 
> My biggest challenge is mindless and emotional eating, turning to food out of habit especially at night. To combat this, I try to eat protein early in the day and pay attention to what I eat at night.



And your hard work is paying off -- your ticker is moving down towards your goal weight.  Good luck going below 150 this week!  



my3princes said:


> I haven't had time to catch up in days, I guess I'll jump in here.  I've been subbing at school during the day plus my waitress job.  Then there is juggling the kids schedule.   I made a triple batch of whoopie pies last night for their class parties.  Of course I couldn't resist trying one...or two   Now I remember why I don't bake, I have no poser to say no.  On top of my busy schedule I have a very sore throat and runny nose.  So bad that I'm not sleeping.  I'm really hoping that the weekend gives me some rest and all these viruses pass.  the kids have next week off so hopefully the germs will be at bay and we will all be healthy from here on out.  I did not weigh in this morning, no time and didn't feel up to it.  I'll see what tomorrow brings.



  Hope that you are feeling better soon, too!



LuvBaloo said:


> I really concentrate on trade-offs when I'm dealing with mindless cravings.  If I really really want it, I'll put a portion in a dish and eat it.  Then if I want more, I will say to exercise first then I will allow myself aanother portion.  And often after exercising I don't want it anymore.  I've learned to give in a little if a craving isn't going away, otherwise I end up getting too frustrated and can fall right off the wagon.
> It also helps me to ask myself if I want the chips or to lose weight.  Usually the answer is to lose weight, but sometimes its not.



This is a great strategy for dealing with binge eating!  



mikamah said:


> Binging is a huge downfall for me.  It goes with too many emotions too- sadness, stress, boredom.  I think I've gotten good at not binging when I'm happy, but the other emotions are harder to conquer.  Don't ever feel like your posting tmi, it is so helpful to others to know that we are not alone.   Last friday I got 4 boxes of girl scout cookies that I brought home in a hospital belongings bag and left them on the counter in the pantry, never told my son they were there, and proceeded to eat all 4 boxes over the week- a roll of thin mints in a sitting.  It is what it is, and in the past I have been able to have them in the house, and have them last months, but this time in my life is not one of those times, and I need to realize that and not bring things like that home.



  Well, now you know and it could have been worse.  There could have been more cookies or Michael could have had a bunch of them.  This sad time in your life will pass and you will be successful -- I know you can do this!  



jenanderson said:


> *Today's QOTD:  What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?*



I, too, went down in pants size -- it's one or two depending on the pants.  I got rid of all my pants in the old size that I'd worn forever.  I am never having a pair of size 24 pants again! 

I am enjoying my new smaller ring DH got for me last week-end.  That was a shocking NSV because it happened with a relatively small loss in relation to my overall goal.  

Last, but not least, I can ride on an airplane and not worry about the seatbelt fastening!  

DS is cooking DH and I a romantic dinner for Valentine's Day tomorrow.  I will be taking him shopping today.  I believe we are having grilled chicken breast and there is a cake involved.    But I can plan for that and deal with it.  

And later today I am starting on cleaning the closet in my home office -- hear that Buffy?


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks for all the suggestions re: bingeing. I am going to be very diligent about tracking everything I eat this week, including ever BLT. I got in some exercise this morning, but not as much as I had hoped. I couldn't get the DVD player to work and I really wanted to do a BL DVD or try out my WATP DVD. Oh well. It's in the 30s here temperature wise, so maybe I'll get in a C25K run.

QOTD: Same as others. I am fitting into smaller clothes. Also, I am able to exercise for longer and am enjoying exercising more.

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.   I have to share my news.   I am doing the C25K program and today was Week 4 Day 1 which meant I had to run two intervals of 3min and then 5 min apx 1/3 mile and 1/2 mile at a shot.  I did it!!!  I am so not a runner but I think it is paying off.   I would have never made anything close to that a month ago.  so I ran 1 and 2/3 miles today and walked the other 1 1/3 for a total of 3 miles in 37 minutes which is excellent time for me.    Yay!!!!    Everyone is so nice and you have all kept me motivated.   Now I can not imagine not exercising every day.   I think I have finally beat my bad attitude.   It has been a long 2 years selling our house and now finally settling in FL.   It seems the stress is gone now and I am starting to feel normal again.   Whoot.   Now I hope everyone doesnt think I am a whack for that.  LOL.


----------



## Tasha+Scott

Well, I rarely post on here but I have been faithful to it from the start and am officially down 19.4 lbs since we started the challenge! I was really hoping to hit 20 lbs this week but I am so close and excited with the progress I've made. My friend gave me some old scrubs of hers (I work in healthcare) that were way too small and as of today they fit! It made my whole day! 

Hope everyone is having a great Valentine's weekend!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Tasha+Scott said:


> Well, I rarely post on here but I have been faithful to it from the start and am officially down 19.4 lbs since we started the challenge! I was really hoping to hit 20 lbs this week but I am so close and excited with the progress I've made. My friend gave me some old scrubs of hers (I work in healthcare) that were way too small and as of today they fit! It made my whole day!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Valentine's weekend!



That is an awesome accomplishment.   Good work!!


----------



## maiziezoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.   I have to share my news.   I am doing the C25K program and today was Week 4 Day 1 which meant I had to run two intervals of 3min and then 5 min apx 1/3 mile and 1/2 mile at a shot.  I did it!!!  I am so not a runner but I think it is paying off.   I would have never made anything close to that a month ago.  so I ran 1 and 2/3 miles today and walked the other 1 1/3 for a total of 3 miles in 37 minutes which is excellent time for me.    Yay!!!!    Everyone is so nice and you have all kept me motivated.   Now I can not imagine not exercising every day.   I think I have finally beat my bad attitude.   It has been a long 2 years selling our house and now finally settling in FL.   It seems the stress is gone now and I am starting to feel normal again.   Whoot.   Now I hope everyone doesnt think I am a whack for that.  LOL.



THAT'S AWESOME!!!    Great job, Liz!!!


----------



## jenanderson

lecach said:


> I'm in the pants in the size down from where I have been for a long time. I have more clothes in the size down so that's a good thing.




It is a GREAT thing!  I bet it feels great to be in those clothes!  



lisah0711 said:


> I, too, went down in pants size -- it's one or two depending on the pants.  I got rid of all my pants in the old size that I'd worn forever.  I am never having a pair of size 24 pants again!
> 
> I am enjoying my new smaller ring DH got for me last week-end.  That was a shocking NSV because it happened with a relatively small loss in relation to my overall goal.
> 
> Last, but not least, I can ride on an airplane and not worry about the seatbelt fastening!



Those are all great things to be happy about!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Same as others. I am fitting into smaller clothes. Also, I am able to exercise for longer and am enjoying exercising more.



I bet you feel great about being able to exercise more!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.   I have to share my news.   I am doing the C25K program and today was Week 4 Day 1 which meant I had to run two intervals of 3min and then 5 min apx 1/3 mile and 1/2 mile at a shot.  I did it!!!  I am so not a runner but I think it is paying off.   I would have never made anything close to that a month ago.  so I ran 1 and 2/3 miles today and walked the other 1 1/3 for a total of 3 miles in 37 minutes which is excellent time for me.    Yay!!!!    Everyone is so nice and you have all kept me motivated.   Now I can not imagine not exercising every day.   I think I have finally beat my bad attitude.   It has been a long 2 years selling our house and now finally settling in FL.   It seems the stress is gone now and I am starting to feel normal again.   Whoot.   Now I hope everyone doesnt think I am a whack for that.  LOL.



Great job on your C25K program!  I just completed week 5 today and it does feel great.  You are going to have to learn to say that you ARE a runner!  Your time was great!!!  



Tasha+Scott said:


> Well, I rarely post on here but I have been faithful to it from the start and am officially down 19.4 lbs since we started the challenge! I was really hoping to hit 20 lbs this week but I am so close and excited with the progress I've made. My friend gave me some old scrubs of hers (I work in healthcare) that were way too small and as of today they fit! It made my whole day!



19.4 pounds is incredible!  Way to go!!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Happy Saturday! The sun is shining in Illinois! Whoo Hoo!

I am picking up my hubby from the airport in a few hours. I am so excited to see him.  We are going to his dads after the airport and then we're going out to dinner. I have no clue where we are going to eat and that scares me. Everything is going to be packed because tomorrow is Valentines Day so we'll probably end up at DH's favorite hot dog stand. Maybe I will pack a few fiber bars and eat something substantial when we get home from dinner. Oh well, another day, another challenge. 

*Today's QOTD: What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?*

Giving up sugar was a huge success for me. I was a sugar-a-holic. I used to buy a 5 lb bag of sugar once a week.... since giving it up, I haven't bought a bag since Christmas. 

I've also gone down a size or two in my clothes and I am now wearing clothes I wore before I got pregnant with my 5 year old.


----------



## 50sjayne

Today's QOTD: What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?
Clothes and my ring.
Well I have some new shorter term motivation...my parents put together a trip to Palm Springs for myself, daughter and her husband. This'll be the beginning of Easter. Originally she had planned to have us altogether for Easter but with work and school schedules the best we could all do was Sun-Thursday, me getting in late Sun night to Palm Springs. My mom just likes Palm Springs and came across the opportunity to rent a neat old house, it snowballed into me joining as a birthday present, then my daughter and her husband joining from Albuquerque. Then speaking of snowballs I happened to notice how close Palm springs was to Anaheim. So keeping my fingers crossed daughter will be able to do the volunteer day thing...maybe we can get a day of Disney in! I am so excited. My daughter was always my partner in crime when we went to Disney--it was always us first at the gates making a run for Indiana and her husband has never gone. I hope it works out.

**I loved Crazy Heart and the opening ceremonies were incredible...I loved those big ice sculptures and the whales...amazing


----------



## corinnak

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for the ideas to make exercise less challenging, corinnak.    I think I was a little frustrated yesterday because this is one of those "I know what I need to do but I just don't do it" things.  I've been part of these challenges for over a year and I still don't have this one down.    And I'm the one who has to fix it so I am picking myself up off the ground, dusting my pants off, and running after the wagon again!



Of course you can do this - I know they say it takes 30 days to establish a new habit, but I think it can truly take a lot longer than that!  I just read in Prevention that people who quit smoking try to quit,  7 to 9 times before finally quitting for good.  You've already made a lot of positive changes and I'm positive you'll catch that wagon.  Your comment really resonated with me because I've struggled that same struggle many  times.



Tasha+Scott said:


> Well, I rarely post on here but I have been faithful to it from the start and am officially down 19.4 lbs since we started the challenge! I was really hoping to hit 20 lbs this week but I am so close and excited with the progress I've made. My friend gave me some old scrubs of hers (I work in healthcare) that were way too small and as of today they fit! It made my whole day!




Congratulations on your loss and your new work wardrobe as well!  You'll hit that 20 lb milestone next week, I'm sure, and until then, you still get to enjoy your 19.4lb loss!  




maiziezoe said:


> I am picking up my hubby from the airport in a few hours. I am so excited to see him.  We are going to his dads after the airport and then we're going out to dinner. I have no clue where we are going to eat and that scares me. Everything is going to be packed because tomorrow is Valentines Day so we'll probably end up at DH's favorite hot dog stand. Maybe I will pack a few fiber bars and eat something substantial when we get home from dinner. Oh well, another day, another challenge.
> 
> Giving up sugar was a huge success for me. I was a sugar-a-holic. I used to buy a 5 lb bag of sugar once a week.... since giving it up, I haven't bought a bag since Christmas.
> 
> I've also gone down a size or two in my clothes and I am now wearing clothes I wore before I got pregnant with my 5 year old.



Congratulations on your new clothes AND your massive victory over sugar!  I bet that feels fantastic!  Good luck with dinner.  You can handle whatever comes your way.  It sure is tough when husbands are out of town. Mine was traveling all last week and I definitely felt spread a LOT more thin around the house!


Today's QOTD: What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?

I had a big one today at the TC Valentine's Day 5K:






This is the fastest I have ever run a 5K and greatly surpassed my expectations for myself today.  I had been hoping to run a 5K under 28 minutes later this spring.  This is faster than I could have hoped to run one year ago, and more than 10 minutes faster than my first 5K in 2007.  Ultimately, speed is not that important in life, but it does feel good to have a little, I must confess!

I also love that I don't worry about taking pictures anymore or avoid cameras.   Here's one of me at, you know, the Start.


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> I had a big one today at the TC Valentine's Day 5K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fastest I have ever run a 5K and greatly surpassed my expectations for myself today.  I had been hoping to run a 5K under 28 minutes later this spring.  This is faster than I could have hoped to run one year ago, and more than 10 minutes faster than my first 5K in 2007.  Ultimately, speed is not that important in life, but it does feel good to have a little, I must confess!
> 
> I also love that I don't worry about taking pictures anymore or avoid cameras.   Here's one of me at, you know, the Start.



Corinna - WOW!  Way to go on your 5K today!!!    That is such a great time and I LOVE the photos!!! 

I did 5K today but it took me 38 minutes!    I am really happy that I can finally do 5K but I am going to have to work on my speed a little bit here!  

Where was your 5K today?  I am actually looking forward to the 5K at Como in April!  

Hope you can now relax and enjoy the rest of your day.
Jen


----------



## ShortyNBug

Just wanted to let everyone know I'm still here.  I haven't posted in forever and haven't read in lord knows how long.  I just can't find time for everything!  Hope everyone is doing great with their losses!


----------



## corinnak

Jen, this was around Lake Harriet and was organized by the same people that do the TC Marathon in October.  

Speed comes with time speedwork and, at least in my case, fewer pounds.  My first 5K, I finished in a little over 38 minutes - it's not a bad place to start from, I must say.  

The 5K in April is going to be fun, and probably a lot warmer than today's!  Brrr!  At least there was very little wind and no rain!  And we'll have official timing for that one too - always nice!

I'm thinking maybe we're going to go see a movie later today, probably Percy Jackson (though I still have not seen Avatar!  One of three adults in the country, it seems).  Oh and this race was sponsored by the movie Valentine's Day.  They were giving away some movie-related stuff.  I wasn't quick enough to get a t-shirt, but I did get one of the reusable movie beverage cups.


----------



## my3princes

kimara said:


> i just checked back in on the BMI (body mass index) chart.
> with today's weigh-in i went from officially "obese" into the "overweight" category!  while mildly embarrassed to admit it, I AM ALSO THRILLED!



That is awesome   You go girl



Tasha+Scott said:


> Well, I rarely post on here but I have been faithful to it from the start and am officially down 19.4 lbs since we started the challenge! I was really hoping to hit 20 lbs this week but I am so close and excited with the progress I've made. My friend gave me some old scrubs of hers (I work in healthcare) that were way too small and as of today they fit! It made my whole day!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Valentine's weekend!



That is awesome news 


Corinnak  Great job on the 5K.  You are such a motivation to a lot of us.


----------



## my3princes

Today's QOTD: What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?


This is a good question.  

It took me 39 years to figure out what hair style looks and works the best for my hair type and face structure.  DH has finally conceded after 23 years that I look better in short hair than I do in long hair. 

It took me 40 years to realize that purple is my color.  I get tons of compliments every time I wear purple near my face.  Because of this I have begun to rework my wardrobe to include lots of purple pieces.  I have also gotten everything on clearance so it hasn't broke the bank.  I've even found some very nice jewerly to accessorize with.

I'm consistantly wearing a size 8 bottom and a size small top.  I wasn't in that size when I got married though I weigh more now than I did then


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jenanderson said:


> Great job on your C25K program!  I just completed week 5 today and it does feel great.  You are going to have to learn to say that you ARE a runner!  Your time was great!!!




Crap just realizing I only went 2.6 miles not 3  Oh well it was still good for me!!


I just found out our Fitness Center that comes free with our health insurance has family swim so we did that today from 2-4 and they have a Zumba class which I might give a try on my off days.   How exciting!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Great video from Jamie Oliver, it's his take on obesity in America. 
He does say one swear word though, just so ya know.

http://thefuturewell.com/2010/02/12/jamie-olivers-ted-talk/


----------



## 50sjayne

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Great video from Jamie Oliver, it's his take on obesity in America.
> He does say one swear word though, just so ya know.
> 
> http://thefuturewell.com/2010/02/12/jamie-olivers-ted-talk/


all that comes up is a banner that says futurewell.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

weird, I see the video. Let me see if I can find it somewhere else.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

try here. The video feed is below the article, better video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go_QOzc79Uc


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

found a better video without stupid articles in the bottom of the page. LOL


----------



## lovedvc

I'm at the point where I just feel like giving up.  I haven't been that horrible but I'm just in such a mood.  I feel like it's never gonna come off.  Since the beginning I've had losses every week except for this week I gained 1.6 lbs.  I know it's not the end of the world, but I just feel so lost.  3 years ago the weight came off so easy without any exercise and now it creeps off.  I have no patience anymore, it's really driving me crazy.  I'm gonna try to hit it hard this week because next week my life is gonna change.  I was offered a job and I wasn't even looking.  It's the doctor's office where I did my internship last year, I loved it there, but I'm going from working 6 hrs a week one day, to 23 -28 hrs a week 4 -5 days.  It's gonna be adjustment for a while until I get used to it.  The thought of working out at night on certain days doesn't thrill me, I love too work out in the mornings.  I'll get through this but it's gonna take me some time.


----------



## 50sjayne

BernardandMissBianca said:


> try here. The video feed is below the article, better video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go_QOzc79Uc



that was good--thanks ;-)


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

50sjayne said:


> that was good--thanks ;-)



The part about the kids not knowing the vegetables names freaked me out a little. 
I read somewhere about elementary schools putting in classroom kitchens that the kids used during the day and the staff used at lunch, I wish our school could afford to do that.


----------



## tigger813

Feeling better and hope to get up and moving again tomorrow! I'm getting Just Dance from DH so that should help me. I did give a 1 hour massage this afternoon. The client called at the last minute so I had to shower (It was2:30) and get dressed. We had been laying around playing PS3 and watching the Olympics. 

So not looking forward to looking at the scale this coming week. I made homemade onion rings for supper and had a hot dog. DH was still making buffalo drumsticks at the time so I had 2 or 3 when those were done. We had popcorn and I had my handful of M&Ms earlier. Lunch was leftover pizza. Enjoying my second drink of the day too! With not having to get up early all this coming week I should get my workouts in easily. I haven't done the EA Sports Active all week so I will have to see if I can catch up. I am more than halfway done. I will have to see if it will let me do 2-3 workouts in one day. Also have really missed Leslie this week. I hope I can get motivated again! I'm down to the last 10 pounds!!!!

Gonna have steak and a dessert called Chocolate Dream with orange liquer in it! I can't wait! We only have have it once a year or every 2 years so it is a definite treat! 

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!


----------



## my3princes

lovedvc said:


> I'm at the point where I just feel like giving up.  I haven't been that horrible but I'm just in such a mood.  I feel like it's never gonna come off.  Since the beginning I've had losses every week except for this week I gained 1.6 lbs.  I know it's not the end of the world, but I just feel so lost.  3 years ago the weight came off so easy without any exercise and now it creeps off.  I have no patience anymore, it's really driving me crazy.  I'm gonna try to hit it hard this week because next week my life is gonna change.  I was offered a job and I wasn't even looking.  It's the doctor's office where I did my internship last year, I loved it there, but I'm going from working 6 hrs a week one day, to 23 -28 hrs a week 4 -5 days.  It's gonna be adjustment for a while until I get used to it.  The thought of working out at night on certain days doesn't thrill me, I love too work out in the mornings.  I'll get through this but it's gonna take me some time.



Stick with it.  You can do it.  Work will certainly be an adjustment, but you'll figure it out.  I'm going through something similar as I'm subbing a lot at school (there are way to many snack available unlike at home).  I think I may try Atkins again on March 1st just to shake my body up.  It worked very well for me 7 years ago and I think that my body will now react to it.


----------



## jenanderson

my3princes said:


> It took me 39 years to figure out what hair style looks and works the best for my hair type and face structure.  DH has finally conceded after 23 years that I look better in short hair than I do in long hair.
> 
> It took me 40 years to realize that purple is my color.  I get tons of compliments every time I wear purple near my face.  Because of this I have begun to rework my wardrobe to include lots of purple pieces.  I have also gotten everything on clearance so it hasn't broke the bank.  I've even found some very nice jewerly to accessorize with.
> 
> I'm consistantly wearing a size 8 bottom and a size small top.  I wasn't in that size when I got married though I weigh more now than I did then



I love your post!  I am still trying to figure out my hair..even when I am thin, I have a round face and I constantly struggle to feel good about how I look.  I think this is a huge success for you to have figured out!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Crap just realizing I only went 2.6 miles not 3  Oh well it was still good for me!!
> 
> I just found out our Fitness Center that comes free with our health insurance has family swim so we did that today from 2-4 and they have a Zumba class which I might give a try on my off days.   How exciting!



I still think it is great that you went 2.6 miles!  How great that you can go to the Fitness Center for free!  I think all insurances should try to figure that out.  Healthier, fit people cost less and that is a great deal for them!



lovedvc said:


> I'm at the point where I just feel like giving up.  I haven't been that horrible but I'm just in such a mood.  I feel like it's never gonna come off.  Since the beginning I've had losses every week except for this week I gained 1.6 lbs.  I know it's not the end of the world, but I just feel so lost.  3 years ago the weight came off so easy without any exercise and now it creeps off.  I have no patience anymore, it's really driving me crazy.  I'm gonna try to hit it hard this week because next week my life is gonna change.  I was offered a job and I wasn't even looking.  It's the doctor's office where I did my internship last year, I loved it there, but I'm going from working 6 hrs a week one day, to 23 -28 hrs a week 4 -5 days.  It's gonna be adjustment for a while until I get used to it.  The thought of working out at night on certain days doesn't thrill me, I love too work out in the mornings.  I'll get through this but it's gonna take me some time.



Don't give up!  You CAN do this!  I agree...it is hard and it does take time...BUT it is so worth it.  I am constantly struggling with how to not to give up on myself but each day I come here and I find support and motivation.  I have to remind myself that if it was easy to lose the weight, none of us would be here.  I know that everyone of us can do it...it just takes work and support from one another!  Don't give up yet!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Feeling better and hope to get up and moving again tomorrow!



I am so glad that you are feeling better!  I bet you are ready to have some normal days again.  Can't wait to hear what you thing of Just Dance!!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

kimara said:


> i just checked back in on the BMI (body mass index) chart.
> with today's weigh-in i went from officially "obese" into the "overweight" category!  while mildly embarrassed to admit it, I AM ALSO THRILLED!



That is so awesome!  In the spirit of "we're all in this together" and no need to be embarrassed, I'll post that with this week's weight loss, I moved from the obese level II category to the obese level I category.  30 more pounds and I'll also move into that exhaulted category of "just overweight".  I'm seriously looking forward to that day!!!  Again, congrats!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: My big challenge is binge eating. I know strategies to control myself, but when it comes time to needing them, I clam up and forget what they are.
> 
> Sorry this was such a long post and so much of it was probably TMI. I appreciated the QOTD.



I didn't think it was a long post or TMI.  That's why we're all here!  It sure helps me to know I'm not the only one with binge issues.  I've done okay with it since starting this challenge in January, BUT...last night I was driving down to Southern California with just me and my two DDs (DH is staying home because he has to work).  I ate way over my calorie limit.  I still journaled everything I ate.  My biggest binge problem, though, is eating way to much of one high calorie/high fat food.  So far, I've managed to avoid this trap, but I always feel like it's still just hovering as a trap out there waiting for me to slip up.



jenanderson said:


> Great job on your C25K program!  I just completed week 5 today and it does feel great.  You are going to have to learn to say that you ARE a runner!  Your time was great!!!



Congratulations on finishing Week 5!  That's where I am in the program, also, and I was so pleased with finishing that 20 minute "run".  It wasn't fast, but it sure felt good!!!


I did well on my weight loss this week since I had just maintained the week before (and I think that was a salt thing rather than a not lose weight thing).  I'm vacationing with my two DDs at my parents house today and tomorrow, we'll hit Disneyland for one day Monday , and then spend two days at DMIL's house on Tuesday and Wednesday before coming home.  I've done well today after having my first off program day yesterday since starting this challenge.  I think I'll do well tomorrow, too.  I'm a bit skeptical about doing well at Disneyland, though.  We'll see.  I ate most of my favorite foods when we were there for five days in December, so I'm hoping the healthy snacks will hold me and DDs over until we can do some small and reasonable meals.


----------



## jenanderson

I am going to post an honest post...went out with DH for supper tonight for Valentine's Day.  I had planned for this and knew it was coming.  We went and all was going as planned...UNTIL...the dessert tray came out!  

I ordered the TIRAMISU!!!    I knew what I was doing when I ordered it and I still ordered it.  I knew that it was going to be a problem and I still ordered it!  

Alright, I ordered it and I ate it and it required a plan.  Told DH on the drive home I was going to need to get on the TM when I got home even though he was planning a nice night together.

Got home...checked the calories (internet says an it ranges from 500-1000 calories at restaurants)!!!!!  Put my work out clothes on ASAP!!!  

Even though I already did 5K this morning, I did 5K more tonight to make up for eating the dessert.

So, I have seen that I have a problem with when I think I want something (even though I should not have it)...I just do it.  I was happy that I held myself accountable though and did the full 5K workout to make up for part of it.  My Nike+ says I burned off 500 calories so I am done feeling bad about it.

This is a hard journey but I know that I can do it and I am willing to work.  Hope you all find the strength to make it through the special occasions as well as ordinary days!

Jen


----------



## pppiglet

BernardandMissBianca said:


> try here. The video feed is below the article, better video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go_QOzc79Uc



That was very interesting!  Thanks for posting it.  I sent it to a few of my family members whose children are young and need to know this.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Happy Valentines Day everyone.   My husband works tonight and I am making dinner.   The plus side is I can control the menu.   I hope everyone has a wonderful Day!


----------



## jenanderson

Happy Valentine's Day!  

*QOTD:  On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?*

Today I am running the Virtual Valentine's Day 5K.  Since I have stuck this running thing out, have found that in some twisted way I actually look forward to running each day and am going to start allowing myself to say that I AM a runner....I am going to buy some new running clothes that I really want for myself.  I have been wanting a running skirt (yep, going to go girlie) and decided that I would just buy it.

It was so easy for me to buy cards and treats for the rest of the family and so today I will treat myself to my running skirt!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Valentine's Day!
Jen


----------



## carmiedog

kimara said:


> i just checked back in on the BMI (body mass index) chart.
> with today's weigh-in i went from officially "obese" into the "overweight" category!  while mildly embarrassed to admit it, I AM ALSO THRILLED!



woohoo! congratulations!

I just hit overweight this week, too. what a great feeling! one brick down. time to start chipping at the next one.


----------



## carmiedog

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Great video from Jamie Oliver, it's his take on obesity in America.
> He does say one swear word though, just so ya know.
> 
> http://thefuturewell.com/2010/02/12/jamie-olivers-ted-talk/



nice video. one of my favorite bums. I mean...my favorite of the celebrity chefs, a genuinely nice guy with a heartfelt and fantastic message.  (ok, nice bum, too!)

sadly, I'm one of the parents who feeds their kids crap. With busy schedules, it's just so easy. And I hate fighting with them to eat things I've put work into, so it's easier to just give them what they want - dh and I are short order cooks. They do eat fresh fruit, don't drink soda, etc., but that doesn't erase the chocolate milk, hot dogs, mac & cheese... Right now I need to continue putting work into MOM - I've put myself last for 10 years and I need to continue working on taking care of me. But this summer, my goal is to start introducing my kids to healthier meals.


----------



## lecach

QOTD: On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?

I'm going to do my Wii Fit. I allow myself to skip it on sundays if I want. But today I am going to do it! Especially since DH and I had dinner at Cheesecake Factory last night


----------



## cclovesdis

jenanderson said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> *QOTD:  On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?*
> 
> Jen



I cooked my parents breakfast. I love to cook so this was actually more for me than for them. I also got in 53 minutes of solid exercise plus warm-up and cool down.

This was actually yesterday, but it was so good for me that I have to share. I joined SparkPeople almost 2 years go but I went into my account again. I have a calorie counting book, which I love, but this also has specific cardio activities programmed into it, like Wii Fit FreeStep. I love that feature. It really gives me the accurate info I need.

Even with "family dinner" tonight, it looks like I'm going to be under my daily points minimum and just barely in my target range for calories. I'd eat more so I eat all my points, but this week I'm focusing on calories too, and I feel like I'll have eaten enough if I stick to my plan for the day. If everyone else is having dessert, I might splurge and have 1 point fudge bar or a 2 point ice cream bar.

I have church tonight. I'm hoping no one brings any food goodies. I'll have to think of a plan in case anyone does. Usually, I rely on the fact that I'm lactose intolerant. When I bring goodies, I bring stuff I can eat. It's always a dependable excuse.

Have a wonderful, OP day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Valentine's Day to all of our BL 9 participants!  I hope that you all have a wonderful day!  

Good luck to all of the Virtual Valentine's Day 5K, too.



Tasha+Scott said:


> Well, I rarely post on here but I have been faithful to it from the start and am officially down 19.4 lbs since we started the challenge! I was really hoping to hit 20 lbs this week but I am so close and excited with the progress I've made. My friend gave me some old scrubs of hers (I work in healthcare) that were way too small and as of today they fit! It made my whole day!   Hope everyone is having a great Valentine's weekend!



Wow!  That is exciting!  Great job!  



50sjayne said:


> Well I have some new shorter term motivation...my parents put together a trip to Palm Springs for myself, daughter and her husband. This'll be the beginning of Easter.



Oh, Palm Springs is a cool place -- it was quite the place to be in Southern California in the 50's and 60's.  



corinnak said:


> Of course you can do this - I know they say it takes 30 days to establish a new habit, but I think it can truly take a lot longer than that!  I just read in Prevention that people who quit smoking try to quit,  7 to 9 times before finally quitting for good.  You've already made a lot of positive changes and I'm positive you'll catch that wagon.  Your comment really resonated with me because I've struggled that same struggle many  times.



Thanks!  I really do appreciate it!  



corinnak said:


> I had a big one today at the TC Valentine's Day 5K.
> 
> This is the fastest I have ever run a 5K and greatly surpassed my expectations for myself today.  I had been hoping to run a 5K under 28 minutes later this spring.  This is faster than I could have hoped to run one year ago, and more than 10 minutes faster than my first 5K in 2007.  Ultimately, speed is not that important in life, but it does feel good to have a little, I must confess!



Wow!  Great job!  You look marvelous -- and I bet you said to yourself, a 5K in Minnesota in February -- piece of cake after the half marathon in the Florida snow last month!  



ShortyNBug said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I'm still here.  I haven't posted in forever and haven't read in lord knows how long.  I just can't find time for everything!  Hope everyone is doing great with their losses!



 Hi Lynsey!  Nice to see you!



lovedvc said:


> I'm at the point where I just feel like giving up.  I haven't been that horrible but I'm just in such a mood.  I feel like it's never gonna come off.  Since the beginning I've had losses every week except for this week I gained 1.6 lbs.  I know it's not the end of the world, but I just feel so lost.  3 years ago the weight came off so easy without any exercise and now it creeps off.  I have no patience anymore, it's really driving me crazy.  I'm gonna try to hit it hard this week because next week my life is gonna change.  I was offered a job and I wasn't even looking.  It's the doctor's office where I did my internship last year, I loved it there, but I'm going from working 6 hrs a week one day, to 23 -28 hrs a week 4 -5 days.  It's gonna be adjustment for a while until I get used to it.  The thought of working out at night on certain days doesn't thrill me, I love too work out in the mornings.  I'll get through this but it's gonna take me some time.



 lovedvc.  You can do this!  It will be a challenge with a new job and there will be adjustments.  But if you give up, you will have to do this all again someday.  I think that it would be better to hold the line, make your adjustments, and then move forward again when you are ready.  Don't give up! 



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> we'll hit Disneyland for one day Monday , and then spend two days at DMIL's house on Tuesday and Wednesday before coming home.  I've done well today after having my first off program day yesterday since starting this challenge.  I think I'll do well tomorrow, too.  I'm a bit skeptical about doing well at Disneyland, though.  We'll see.  I ate most of my favorite foods when we were there for five days in December, so I'm hoping the healthy snacks will hold me and DDs over until we can do some small and reasonable meals.



Enjoy your visit to Disneyland!  



jenanderson said:


> I am going to post an honest post...went out with DH for supper tonight for Valentine's Day.  I had planned for this and knew it was coming.  We went and all was going as planned...UNTIL...the dessert tray came out!
> 
> I ordered the TIRAMISU!!!    I knew what I was doing when I ordered it and I still ordered it.  I knew that it was going to be a problem and I still ordered it!
> 
> Alright, I ordered it and I ate it and it required a plan.  Told DH on the drive home I was going to need to get on the TM when I got home even though he was planning a nice night together.
> 
> Got home...checked the calories (internet says an it ranges from 500-1000 calories at restaurants)!!!!!  Put my work out clothes on ASAP!!!
> 
> Even though I already did 5K this morning, I did 5K more tonight to make up for eating the dessert.
> 
> So, I have seen that I have a problem with when I think I want something (even though I should not have it)...I just do it.  I was happy that I held myself accountable though and did the full 5K workout to make up for part of it.  My Nike+ says I burned off 500 calories so I am done feeling bad about it.
> 
> This is a hard journey but I know that I can do it and I am willing to work.  Hope you all find the strength to make it through the special occasions as well as ordinary days!
> 
> Jen



Nice job with the honest post and making the best of a bad situation.  You can also work off the extra calories a little at a time over several days, if you can't do it right away.  



jenanderson said:


> *QOTD:  On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?*



I'm going to play the piano for an hour today -- it might not be in one sitting since DS is cooking dinner for us tonight but it is a nice break for me.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Valentine's Day everyone! Starting slow today. Congestion was high this morning so I have a bit of a headache. I just finished cleaning up the kitchen and was dancing to some fun music while doing it. We played Lego Indiana Jones this morning and the girls have been playing their new DSi games. Haven't gone downstairs yet to try the Just Dance game! We will do that later! DH is going to start the grill soon. We are having Ribeye steaks with some carrots and crescent rolls or rice. DD1 is so excited about the special dessert that she is begging for the steak now! We like to eat our big meal earlier in the day and then we can snack later on. I have cheese and crackers and chips and dip for later. We're going to watch the Olympics in a few minutes! US Women's Hockey is on at 3 so we are psyched about that!

QOTD: I'm going to enjoy myself, play games, watch the Olympics and play Just Dance. I'm going to enjoy my family and my steak and dessert and then hopefully get back on the wagon tomorrow. Girls are on vacation this week so not sure how much work I will have. They have some playdates in the works and we have Mardi Gras at church on Tuesday night. I'm in charge of the kids food. DH is off tomorrow!

Time to start the steaks!!!!! This is our splurge for the month!!!!!

Hope everyone has a super day! Enjoy yourselves! And be good to yourselves!


----------



## lovedvc

Thank you everyone for all the support and HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY.  I woke up this morning determined to make today work for me.  I was at the gym by 8:30 am and stayed till I had an hour of cardio and an hour of lifting.  I burned a total of 1000 calories.  For breakfast I had my raisin bran w/skim and for lunch I had a 3 egg white omelette w/mushrooms, fresh spinach, turkey and cheese and a fiber one english muffin.  I figured that would hold me for dinner which will be sushi.  Luckily I have a menu at home so I know what I will be ordering.  Tomorrow I have a boxing class, time to take the gloves out and dust them off.  Hopefully I will have the time to stay at the gym to burn another 1000 calories.  There better be a weight loss this week.


----------



## jbm02

lovedvc said:


> Thank you everyone for all the support and HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY.  I woke up this morning determined to make today work for me.  I was at the gym by 8:30 am and stayed till I had an hour of cardio and an hour of lifting.  I burned a total of 1000 calories.  For breakfast I had my raisin bran w/skim and for lunch I had a 3 egg white omelette w/mushrooms, fresh spinach, turkey and cheese and a fiber one english muffin.  I figured that would hold me for dinner which will be sushi.  Luckily I have a menu at home so I know what I will be ordering.  Tomorrow I have a boxing class, time to take the gloves out and dust them off.  Hopefully I will have the time to stay at the gym to burn another 1000 calories.  There better be a weight loss this week.



I'm with you!!  My Valentine's gift was for my DH and DD to join me at the gym last night and again this morning.  That means soooo much to me (DH desperately needs to lose weight and doesn't enjoy the gym as much as I do so I know what it meant for him to do this...).  While DS and DD worked out on the treadmill and acr-trainer, I took a 90 minute spin class with a super-hard instructor.  It was a great start to the morning.  Last night I helped DD and DS with a training program for the treadmill and then did about 20 laps in the pool while DH played water basketball with the kids.  A good start to this week, I hope!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

QOTD: On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?

We're visiting family right now, so just enjoying time with my mom, dad, sister, and niece is really nice.  The other thing I'll be doing for myself (and, okay, for my two DDs, as well) is getting everything ready for our daytrip to Disneyland tomorrow.  Even though we were just there for five days in December, I'm so excited about going back tomorrow.  I'm loading up my backpack with healthy treats that I bought in Whole Foods on Friday.   My DM has tons of fruit and I'm going to be bringing some of that in the backpack as well.


----------



## jenanderson

carmiedog said:


> Right now I need to continue putting work into MOM - I've put myself last for 10 years and I need to continue working on taking care of me. But this summer, my goal is to start introducing my kids to healthier meals.



It is so hard to put ourselves first sometimes.  I am glad that you realize it and you are taking care of YOU!  Your healthier habits may begin to wear off on your kids before you know it.  I was not making my kids eat healthy with me but they are watching me do it and starting to make better choices on their own.



lecach said:


> I'm going to do my Wii Fit. I allow myself to skip it on sundays if I want. But today I am going to do it! Especially since DH and I had dinner at Cheesecake Factory last night



It is great that you are going to do the extra workout today!  It will make you feel so good about you!  



cclovesdis said:


> Even with "family dinner" tonight, it looks like I'm going to be under my daily points minimum and just barely in my target range for calories. I'd eat more so I eat all my points, but this week I'm focusing on calories too, and I feel like I'll have eaten enough if I stick to my plan for the day. If everyone else is having dessert, I might splurge and have 1 point fudge bar or a 2 point ice cream bar.



Sounds like you have your day well planned out!  I like how you are focusing on calories and daily points...bet you will have a really successful week!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm going to play the piano for an hour today -- it might not be in one sitting since DS is cooking dinner for us tonight but it is a nice break for me.



I love that you are going to take time to play the piano today!  I use to play a lot and it is really relaxing.  I hope you enjoy your hour!



tigger813 said:


> I'm going to enjoy myself, play games, watch the Olympics and play Just Dance. I'm going to enjoy my family and my steak and dessert and then hopefully get back on the wagon tomorrow.



Sounds like a really great day!  Enjoy your time with the family!



lovedvc said:


> Thank you everyone for all the support and HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY.  I woke up this morning determined to make today work for me.  I was at the gym by 8:30 am and stayed till I had an hour of cardio and an hour of lifting.  I burned a total of 1000 calories.  For breakfast I had my raisin bran w/skim and for lunch I had a 3 egg white omelette w/mushrooms, fresh spinach, turkey and cheese and a fiber one english muffin.  I figured that would hold me for dinner which will be sushi.  Luckily I have a menu at home so I know what I will be ordering.  Tomorrow I have a boxing class, time to take the gloves out and dust them off.  Hopefully I will have the time to stay at the gym to burn another 1000 calories.  There better be a weight loss this week.



  I am proud of you for sticking to it.  It is so great to wake up with determination and see it through!!!  



jbm02 said:


> I'm with you!!  My Valentine's gift was for my DH and DD to join me at the gym last night and again this morning.  That means soooo much to me (DH desperately needs to lose weight and doesn't enjoy the gym as much as I do so I know what it meant for him to do this...).  While DS and DD worked out on the treadmill and acr-trainer, I took a 90 minute spin class with a super-hard instructor.  It was a great start to the morning.  Last night I helped DD and DS with a training program for the treadmill and then did about 20 laps in the pool while DH played water basketball with the kids.  A good start to this week, I hope!!



Jude - That sounds like a great gift!  I am glad that the whole family was able to go to the gym with you...it is so much easier to do it when the whole family is in on your plan.  I have to say dreaming of Disney is what got me through on my running today, it was a challenging time today.  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> We're visiting family right now, so just enjoying time with my mom, dad, sister, and niece is really nice.  The other thing I'll be doing for myself (and, okay, for my two DDs, as well) is getting everything ready for our daytrip to Disneyland tomorrow.  Even though we were just there for five days in December, I'm so excited about going back tomorrow.  I'm loading up my backpack with healthy treats that I bought in Whole Foods on Friday.   My DM has tons of fruit and I'm going to be bringing some of that in the backpack as well.



Have fun tomorrow!!!    Great job picking up healthy treats and planning for a successful day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi everyone! We are getting ready for more snow, actually it's started already. 4-8 inches this time. I know I shouldn't grumble, because we have way less than the folks on the east coast, but this is getting old. It's snowing every 4-5 days. I didn't even wash the salt off my car this time. Last week I missed my group strength class because it was cancelled--that was Tuesday. So I went Thursday, and now it looks like Tuesday could be a wash out again. This time it's supposed to snow a bit and stop and snow a bit and stop over the next two days. We just don't usually get this much snow, and it's not melting! Ok, grumble over. 

My DH had an edible bouquet sent to my work on Friday--I thought that was really sweet. He only had them put chocolate on a few of the strawberries. I did have a slip up this weekend, but not food. We went out last night to watch basketball and I planned on one beer, but didn't quite stick to my plan. In this case being a vegetarian helped because at least I didn't eat chicken wings too! My weight wasn't up this morning, but I think that would probably be the dehydration factor. Tomorrow might be a different story. 

Happy Valentine's Day! We went to the Y today, so that was a good way to spend the day!

JBM02--I think it's very cool that you wanted your family to go to the gym with you as your gift.


----------



## jbm02

jenanderson said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> *QOTD:  On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?*
> 
> Today I am running the Virtual Valentine's Day 5K.  Since I have stuck this running thing out, have found that in some twisted way I actually look forward to running each day and am going to start allowing myself to say that I AM a runner....I am going to buy some new running clothes that I really want for myself.  I have been wanting a running skirt (yep, going to go girlie) and decided that I would just buy it.
> 
> It was so easy for me to buy cards and treats for the rest of the family and so today I will treat myself to my running skirt!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Valentine's Day!
> Jen



Jen, what a great gift for yourself!!  I've been thinking about getting one but always seem to talk myself out of it.  LOL.  CONGRATULATIONS on doing the 5K today and - OMG - 10K yesterday!!!!  Way to go!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> JBM02--I think it's very cool that you wanted your family to go to the gym with you as your gift.



thanks!!  I was so happy that they agreed.  We had a great time!!!!


----------



## jenanderson

jbm02 said:


> Jen, what a great gift for yourself!!  I've been thinking about getting one but always seem to talk myself out of it.  LOL.  CONGRATULATIONS on doing the 5K today and - OMG - 10K yesterday!!!!  Way to go!!!!



Jude - I think we should get MATCHING skirts for the Princess next year!!!  It would be fun.  I have decided that I am going to be a runner who wears skirts!  Since it is so stinking cold here...I might have to wear running pants under the skirt sometimes but it will work!  

Thanks for the congrats...I think I did 11K today (timed 5K for the Virtual 5K).  The 10K yesterday HAD to be done...did you see what I had for dessert yesterday???  

Hope you guys are having a nice Valentine's Day - say Hello to the family!
Jen


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: one nice thing I can do for myself today: gave myself some GRACE when I had chocolate chip cookies! I did run 10 miles though so i don't feel *too* bad!


----------



## tigger813

WOW! I just tried Just Dance for the Wii for about 10 minutes! OMG I am sweating! I did the warm up and then 5-6 short versions of songs! I will do it more tomorrow! It's so much fun! I'm excited about trying the Last Dancer standing and the Red Light Green Light versions! I so need to get back in the swing of things tomorrow. It's pretty sad that 10 minutes has wiped me out! I'll have to start out slow tomorrow with my workouts so I don't go back downhill! 

I do have to go to the grocery store in the morning at some point to get stuff for church for Tuesday, though we are supposed to get 3-6 inches so I'm not sure if it will be canceled or not. 

DD2 fell asleep on the couch next to me for about an hour and then started snoring! She's looked tired all day. We did play several games today and she has been fighting a cold. She fell asleep in the car on Friday too! This is unusual for her! She is finally eating her supper. DH and I will probably just have some cheese and crackers later. The steak was filling as was the yummy dessert! We each had a BIG piece with orange chocolate sauce on top.

I ordered the Disney Dining Guide 2010 to start planning our meals for our December trip! The only definite we have planned so far is Germany for lunch as my dad will like that a lot. I haven't eaten there since 1999 though we do stop and get pretzels during each visit!

I have one month until a possible weekend trip to the Cape so I really want to reach my goal. I'm afraid to get on the scale tomorrow but I will face the music and work from there! I have mostly kept up with my water! I have a full cup in front of me now!


----------



## donac

I am finally home from the local high school.  We were working on costumes for the muscial Gypsy.  We open in less than 2 weeks.  Next Sat is the costume parade where they show off the costumes and get checked as to what needs still to be done.  Then next Sunday is the first dress rehersal.

Had a great group of moms working for over 5 hours but we got a lot done.  I finally got home after 6:30 (from 9)  I have to go back tomorrow after noon and then bring some things home to sew.  


Eating today has not been the best.  I brought some homemade cookies and other people brought some treats since we all knew we would be there all day.  I didn't pig out too much because I tried to stay busy.  


The funniest part about today was when dh and I exchanged Valentine Cards.  We didn't get the same card but got each other the same small heart with peanut butter cups with different Snoopy key clips on them.  

 I am really beat and my knee is tired so I am sitting here watching the Olympics.

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here's the friendly reminder to send in your weight if you just forgotten to do so (as always, you are welcome to participate without weighing in)

If you're names on this list, I haven't got your Feb 12th weight yet.
3 disprincesses
A Little Pixie Dust
ajb1969
AlreadyexcitedGrammy
anut4disney
baby1disney
beansf
BernardandMissBianca
CanuckCruiser
Chrisula
chskover
Cinderell Girl
Craftydawn
Derby
DisFam95
disney mommy
Disney Yooper
donac
Eeyores Butterfly
goldcupmom
iheartdolewhips
iluvtig2
jennz
joy@disney
KermitRocks
kidsrfun
kimwim8
ladytink75
Leader of the Club
Life is good
LittleSeacow
lornak
Lucky'sMom
mic&min
mousemom11
MrIncrediDad
mrsschlep
Nicholfamily5
Northern Julie
Peace.love.mickey
PedroPete3
PeterPan09
Piglet18
poohlove
PrincessBride6205
PRINCESSVIJA
redwalker
Riverhill
Ronda93
RutgersAlum
shellynn24
sskem96
stace208
StitchIsOurHero
TammyNC
TinkerBean
wezee
Where'sPiglet
Worfiedoodles​


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping on to answer the QOTD.


jenanderson said:


> *Today's QOTD:  What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?*



getting smaller clothes, getting more stamina for exercising, and getting more confidence.
I feel like I've made great strides in the last year on learning to dress to look nice and then I feel better.  I've realized that I am better at my eating and exercising when I dress less sloppy. 



jenanderson said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> *QOTD:  On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?*



For me today, I'm watching the Olympics with my DH.  I made the choice to get Subway for dinner for all of us, and its going to taste great.  I got my exercise clothes on so I could do 45 minutes earlier watching Olympics and I might do a bit more later on.

Overall I had a good weekend.  I took the girls to my mom's and then went shopping with DSil and met up with my Dsis to look at bridesmaid dresses.  Both me and Dsis are bridesmaids for DSil's wedding in the fall.  There was many laugh's trying on dresses.  Some just look HORRIBLE!  And my sister and I are different body types.  My other DSil is the Maid of Honour but she's further away, so she hasn't been involved in the discussions yet.  And she's a different body type again, so its going to be interesting finding dresses that work for all of us.  The bride really wants us to like our dresses and be able to wear them again.

Corinnak - congrats on your new personal best! 

lovedvc - you sounded so positive and focussed in your post today, I hope the scale moves how you want, you deserve a good week  Good luck with your new job, it will be an adjustment, and I highly recommend packing your lunch/snacks the night before.


----------



## Carys

Hi everyone

Jumping on in here to sign on up.  I had spine surgery last year and in the past few weeks have been given permission by the Doc to start exercise again, so I'm looking for support and looking forward to supporting everyone here as I start out again on the long path.  A long path leading right to a Disney Panama Canal cruise next January, so I really need to keep that motivation going!


----------



## heatherlynn444

morning eveyone! I am so sore from my ten miles yesterday but also feel really accomplished. I am heading to the grocery store and am determined to buy some new healthy foods!


----------



## jenanderson

heatherlynn444 said:


> QOTD: one nice thing I can do for myself today: gave myself some GRACE when I had chocolate chip cookies! I did run 10 miles though so i don't feel *too* bad!



That is a great gift to yourself.  So often we make ourselves feel so guilty over the things we eat.  I think you are totally fine having the cookies after running 10 miles!  



tigger813 said:


> WOW! I just tried Just Dance for the Wii for about 10 minutes! OMG I am sweating! I did the warm up and then 5-6 short versions of songs! I will do it more tomorrow! It's so much fun! I'm excited about trying the Last Dancer standing and the Red Light Green Light versions! I so need to get back in the swing of things tomorrow. It's pretty sad that 10 minutes has wiped me out! I'll have to start out slow tomorrow with my workouts so I don't go back downhill!



I love Just Dance!  Today is a cross training day for me...no running...so I think I will put that on this afternoon for a great workout.  It really does make you work up a sweat!



donac said:


> I am finally home from the local high school.  We were working on costumes for the muscial Gypsy.  We open in less than 2 weeks.  Next Sat is the costume parade where they show off the costumes and get checked as to what needs still to be done.  Then next Sunday is the first dress rehersal.



Wow!  It is so much work to do costumes for musicals/plays!  I am impressed.  Hopefully you have a lot of fun doing all that work!



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping on to answer the QOTD.
> getting smaller clothes, getting more stamina for exercising, and getting more confidence.
> I feel like I've made great strides in the last year on learning to dress to look nice and then I feel better.  I've realized that I am better at my eating and exercising when I dress less sloppy.



I think you are so right about eating and exercising better when you are dressed nice and feel good about yourself...this is a great reminder.  



Carys said:


> Jumping on in here to sign on up.  I had spine surgery last year and in the past few weeks have been given permission by the Doc to start exercise again, so I'm looking for support and looking forward to supporting everyone here as I start out again on the long path.  A long path leading right to a Disney Panama Canal cruise next January, so I really need to keep that motivation going!



Welcome!  You will find tons of support here to help you on your path.  I think it is great that you have the PC cruise to help keep you motivate!


----------



## jenanderson

Good Morning Everyone!  Here is your QOTD!

*Today's QOTD:  Share a quote, saying or idea that keeps you motivated.*

The one saying that I have been keeping in mind is something my WW leader shared...

_If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer._

I like this one because I sometimes eat because I am bored or stressed and I use the saying to remind me that food is not the answer for these things.

The other saying that I have been using is from Corinna (sorry if I get this a bit wrong)...

_Dead Last Finish
is greater than
Did Not Finish
which greatly trumps
Did Not Start_

Starting with the C25K program and committing to running in actual races has been a bit of a mental challenge for me.  Since reading that saying, I realize that just being out there running makes me way better off then not trying at all.  I think that saying over and over some days while I run and it has been a huge help.

Can't wait to hear other motivational ideas!  Have a great Monday everyone!
Jen


----------



## mikamah

Good morning, and hope you all had a happy Valentine's day.  It's great to see so many positive post, and so many getting out there and exercising.  We got home from our museum sleepover yesterday afternoon pretty tired and cranky, and we were tv and video game free due do some behavior issues at the museum, so we had a lazy afternoon and went to bed early.  

I'm pulling out the ww journal today, and starting off on a good foot, yet again.  We have a few days off,  so we're going to go out for a walk, and I'm toying with the idea of trying the c25k program.  I hear so many of you talking about your running, and I have never been a runner, but I think it's something I'd like to try.  
Corinna- I think of the pictures you posted of last years and this years disney marathons, and I look at them, especially the first one, and am so inspired by that, and it makes me think that maybe I could do it too.   Well, not the marathon, but at least  a few 60 seconds jogs for the first week of c25k.  We all have to start somewhere. 

Love the quotes Jen.  If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer, is one of my favorites, because it is what I struggle with. 

"Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels."  is one of other favorites.  I need to really remember how much better I feel when my weight is lower, my knees don't hurt, my back doesn't ache.  I need to think of that before I put the crap in my mouth.  

Hope lots of you have a long weekend too.  Have a great day.


----------



## LegoMom3

I had a breakthrough yesterday!.....I went for my run despite some really nasty weather.

All afternoon it had been sunny and near 60 degrees.  Wonderful!!  Then suddenly it got overcast, a fierce wind started blowing and the temps plummeted a full 20 degrees!  All I wanted to do was stay indoors.  I hate cold, and I hate wind.

But I told myself that no one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy.....  There was nothing _dangerous_ about the weather, it was just miserable, so I put on an extra layer, laced up the Trail Runners and off I went!

I'm going to be checking out two gyms today.  One is offering free enrollment, the other is offering a discounted monthly fee.  So I'll compare and contrast and see which, if any, I might want to join.


HAVE A GREAT WEEK EVERYONE!!!

.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jenanderson said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Here is your QOTD!
> 
> *Today's QOTD:  Share a quote, saying or idea that keeps you motivated.*
> 
> The one saying that I have been keeping in mind is something my WW leader shared...
> 
> _If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer._
> 
> I like this one because I sometimes eat because I am bored or stressed and I use the saying to remind me that food is not the answer for these things.
> 
> The other saying that I have been using is from Corinna (sorry if I get this a bit wrong)...
> 
> _Dead Last Finish
> is greater than
> Did Not Finish
> which greatly trumps
> Did Not Start_
> 
> Starting with the C25K program and committing to running in actual races has been a bit of a mental challenge for me.  Since reading that saying, I realize that just being out there running makes me way better off then not trying at all.  I think that saying over and over some days while I run and it has been a huge help.
> 
> Can't wait to hear other motivational ideas!  Have a great Monday everyone!
> Jen



Ooohhh I like these sayings.   My favorite is Give it your best and forget the rest from that Tony Horton guy.   So many times I dont give myself credit for what I did good in a day.   I am trying that C25K also it has been a challlange but I am glad I started!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: DON'T GIVE UP! DON"T GET FRUSTRATED! 

Those are my personal quotes that I am trying to live by!

Just finished the 3 mile Slim and Sleek Pilates walk with Leslie Sansone. I hadn't worked out in a week so I was psyched that I was able to do the whole thing. I was kind of excited to see that I am only up 2.2 since Friday. Gonna get in some more workouts today and more Just Dance later today. Went to the grocery store as we will be getting 5-10 inches of snow tomorrow. I think our Mardi Gras at church will be canceled tomorrow evening. Gonna play some PS3 with the family in a few minutes. We are all home today so more fun is on the agenda. 

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Happy President's Day all!



Carys said:


> Hi everyone  Jumping on in here to sign on up.  I had spine surgery last year and in the past few weeks have been given permission by the Doc to start exercise again, so I'm looking for support and looking forward to supporting everyone here as I start out again on the long path.  A long path leading right to a Disney Panama Canal cruise next January, so I really need to keep that motivation going!



 Carys!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo ASAP.  You may also want to check the link on page 1 of this thread for the COW (challenge of the week) now in progress.  There is also information about how the challenge works on page 1 of the thread.  Please let me know if you have any questions and, again, welcome!



heatherlynn444 said:


> morning eveyone! I am so sore from my ten miles yesterday but also feel really accomplished. I am heading to the grocery store and am determined to buy some new healthy foods!



Wow!  10 miles!  Great!



jenanderson said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Here is your QOTD!
> 
> *Today's QOTD:  Share a quote, saying or idea that keeps you motivated.*



One of my favorite saying came from a Japanese proverb courtesy of www.sparkpeople.com.  It is "Fall down seven times, get up eight."

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/quotes_translation.asp?id=78

jen, I love your quote.  I had not heard that before.  I remember corinnak's quote as well as LuvBaloo's about the dishes and Maria's that hunger is not an emergency.  We may have to add a post on these challenges of motivations quotes!



mikamah said:


> I'm pulling out the ww journal today, and starting off on a good foot, yet again.  We have a few days off,  so we're going to go out for a walk, and I'm toying with the idea of trying the c25k program.  I hear so many of you talking about your running, and I have never been a runner, but I think it's something I'd like to try.
> Love the quotes Jen.  If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer, is one of my favorites, because it is what I struggle with.



, Kathy, you can do this, I know that you can!    When we can do a 5K we can meet up at a Disney race sometime!  



LegoMom3 said:


> But I told myself that no one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy.....  There was nothing _dangerous_ about the weather, it was just miserable, so I put on an extra layer, laced up the Trail Runners and off I went!



Nice job on your breakthrough -- you know you are making progress when that happens!

Have a great day all!  I will be looking forward to reading all those motivational quotes!


----------



## my3princes

I like the do your best and forget the rest quote, it reminds me of the quote from our resort in Mexico..."nobody knows you and nobody gives a sh*t"

My personal mantra is just keep swimmin...just keep swimmin


----------



## PeterPan09

Wow, there are some great quotes here already!

I can't put the one I've been using lately because it's a Bible verse...don't want to violate the religious post ban. 

I was really frustrated last week, but got on the scale and I actually LOST a pound!!  Then this morning I finally broke through the week 4 C25K workout and finished the whole thing as directed!!  

Now, I'm going to steal LegoMom's "no one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy" for tomorrow morning.  The morning temps are in the high 30's-low 40's and our pool is OUTDOORS.  The water is fine, but the trip from the locker room to the pool and back is a tad nippy.  I've been wimping out and not swimming because it's too cold so I really need to remember that saying.


----------



## princessbride6205

QOTD Monday: Quote?
"Do I really love this food?" I try to ask myself this when something is not on plan. 
This one feels geeky as I type it now, but when I'm running, I sometimes repeat a little mantra to myself, along the lines of "I am strong." It helps motivate me on tough runs as well as help me recognize how great I feel during a good run. 
And over the weekend I added "Just Keep Swimming" to my running playlist on my iPod. (Did you know you can buy Finding Nemo the Musical soundtrack on iTunes?)

PeterPan - congrats on getting through this week of C25k!

Tigger - Just Dance sounds so fun. We really need to get back into playing Wii. 

I got some new running gear this weekend - needed new shoes and then outfitting myself for my first long race: the Princess Half.
I did a 7.25 mile jog/walk yesterday on the treadmill. It felt rough in the middle, but by mile 6 and 7 I felt like I could have kept going. 

I managed a maintain last week after my big loss, so I am happy with that. With my longer running distances and my lowest weight in years, I feel like I need to start charting my calories again. Estimating calories was working for me for the past few months, but to keep losing right now, I feel like I need to start up my calorie tracking again. I've got today's logged so far!


----------



## maiziezoe

corinnak said:


> I had a big one today at the TC Valentine's Day 5K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love that I don't worry about taking pictures anymore or avoid cameras.   Here's one of me at, you know, the Start.



Great job on your time!  You look fantastic!!!!  I can't wait to be at the point where I will let other people take my picture!  You are such an inspiration! 



Carys said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Jumping on in here to sign on up.  I had spine surgery last year and in the past few weeks have been given permission by the Doc to start exercise again, so I'm looking for support and looking forward to supporting everyone here as I start out again on the long path.  A long path leading right to a Disney Panama Canal cruise next January, so I really need to keep that motivation going!



Welcome!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

*QOTD: On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?*

I don't think I did anything nice for myself yesterday. I guess I forgot! 

*Today's QOTD: Share a quote, saying or idea that keeps you motivated.*

My nutritionist sent me a text message last night that said, "If you feel hungry, your body is telling you something. Eat the right fuel and you will burn and aid in speeding your metabolism."  And "A calorie burning diet REQUIRES protein." 

It isn't really motivating... more like a reminder.


----------



## 50sjayne

I need to get out my new camera from christmas and start practicing with it. I was thinking I had plenty of time with a trip in late June but now with a quickie at the beginning of April....I don't know why I'm such a donkey with this kind of thing. I'm sort of technically challenged but it's not rocket science. It's an easy share for goshsakes. I want to get out the summer clothes too and pick some stuff. All stuff I wasn't going to so for awhile but fun. Great motivation. Maybe get my hair permed  a few weeks before the trip. _That_ would be nice as I was planning to wait until the June trip which would put me about a year and 3 months from my last one--not pretty. I'm feeling more excited about this already.


----------



## corinnak

Woops - these are all out of order...



maiziezoe said:


> Great job on your time!  You look fantastic!!!!  I can't wait to be at the point where I will let other people take my picture!  You are such an inspiration!



Thank you so much!  It is definitely feels good to be more comfortable, but I gotta tell you, the after the finish picture was not as good, so I'm not posting it!!    You will get here too, I have no doubt!  It means a lot to me that I've inspired you - not long ago, I was looking for inspiration anywhere I could find it. 



princessbride6205 said:


> QOTD Monday: Quote?
> This one feels geeky as I type it now, but when I'm running, I sometimes repeat a little mantra to myself, along the lines of "I am strong." It helps motivate me on tough runs as well as help me recognize how great I feel during a good run.



This is so NOT geeky!  Well, maybe it is, but it works and I (and many other runners as well) do the same thing.  You're programming your brain and how great to program yourself to believe in yourself and your strength!  I often think "Hills make me strong"  because I live in a hilly area.  I think I got it from someone else, but it works for me.




> I got some new running gear this weekend - needed new shoes and then outfitting myself for my first long race: the Princess Half.
> I did a 7.25 mile jog/walk yesterday on the treadmill. It felt rough in the middle, but by mile 6 and 7 I felt like I could have kept going.
> 
> I managed a maintain last week after my big loss, so I am happy with that. With my longer running distances and my lowest weight in years, I feel like I need to start charting my calories again. Estimating calories was working for me for the past few months, but to keep losing right now, I feel like I need to start up my calorie tracking again. I've got today's logged so far!



How great you have new shoes!  I hope they make your runs more comfortable!  Man, those treadmill runs often feel rough in the middle.  Good for you for getting through that to the other side!

A maintain after a big loss is fantastic!  It's definitely a tricky balance with the different activity level and different weight and everything.  It's great you recognized that tracking again can help you with this transition!




PeterPan09 said:


> I was really frustrated last week, but got on the scale and I actually LOST a pound!!  Then this morning I finally broke through the week 4 C25K workout and finished the whole thing as directed!!
> 
> Now, I'm going to steal LegoMom's "no one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy" for tomorrow morning.  The morning temps are in the high 30's-low 40's and our pool is OUTDOORS.  The water is fine, but the trip from the locker room to the pool and back is a tad nippy.  I've been wimping out and not swimming because it's too cold so I really need to remember that saying.



Congratulations on finishing week 4!!!  That's so exciting!!

Your swim tomorrow sounds so hardcore!  Is there a hot tub as well?  Cause that sounds nice in those temps!  Do you have a bathrobe to wear out to the pool?



jenanderson said:


> The other saying that I have been using is from Corinna (sorry if I get this a bit wrong)...
> 
> _Dead Last Finish
> is greater than
> Did Not Finish
> which greatly trumps
> Did Not Start_
> 
> Starting with the C25K program and committing to running in actual races has been a bit of a mental challenge for me.  Since reading that saying, I realize that just being out there running makes me way better off then not trying at all.  I think that saying over and over some days while I run and it has been a huge help.




Jen, you got it just right.  It's the WISH racing team motto and has gotten many people to their first starting line!  I'm so glad it's helping you as well. I've got it on the back of my race shirt and have gotten many mid-race comments on it, too.  Mostly from people as they were passing me.    The great thing about running as a sport - the people who are faster or stronger are generally so encouraging and supportive of those who are just starting on the path.

I forget if you have read any John Bingham or not - He's a great author to read as you continue with your running.  I love how he says that people at the back of the pack are working just as hard as the people in the front, we're just slower.  



mikamah said:


> Corinna- I think of the pictures you posted of last years and this years disney marathons, and I look at them, especially the first one, and am so inspired by that, and it makes me think that maybe I could do it too.   Well, not the marathon, but at least  a few 60 seconds jogs for the first week of c25k.  We all have to start somewhere.



Oh, Kathy  You've brought a tear to my eye.  You know that 60 second jogs in the first week of C25K and the thought that maybe I could do this is where I started, too, right?  And those minute jogs were tough at first.  But it is amazing how our bodies adapt when we challenge them.  You can do whatever you put your mind to doing.

Also, great job getting that food journal out.  It makes such a huge difference.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Ooohhh I like these sayings.   My favorite is Give it your best and forget the rest from that Tony Horton guy.   So many times I dont give myself credit for what I did good in a day.   I am trying that C25K also it has been a challenge but I am glad I started!



Hooray for C25K!  Challenge is what we need if we want to see change!  I just realized, there is very little difference in the words Change and Challenge.  You go from Challenge to Change when you take out the "alle."  I don't know what that means, actually...






tigger813 said:


> QOTD: DON'T GIVE UP! DON"T GET FRUSTRATED!



So, so true.  The best way to get where you want to go is to keep on going!  



heatherlynn444 said:


> morning eveyone! I am so sore from my ten miles yesterday but also feel really accomplished. I am heading to the grocery store and am determined to buy some new healthy foods!



Great job on your 10!  Hope you found some wonderful new things to eat!



my3princes said:


> "nobody knows you and nobody gives a sh*t"



  And so true!  Though maybe not if you live in a small town...  It's definitely true where I live, though.



maiziezoe said:


> My nutritionist sent me a text message last night that said, "If you feel hungry, your body is telling you something. Eat the right fuel and you will burn and aid in speeding your metabolism."  And "A calorie burning diet REQUIRES protein."
> 
> It isn't really motivating... more like a reminder.



OK - I LOVE this.  I really LOVE this.  There have been times that I've been so actually hungry, but have used my points for the day and then some.  It makes a huge difference, at that point, to eat something, but to choose it wisely.  Your nutritionist sounds pretty amazing!



50sjayne said:


> I need to get out my new camera from christmas and start practicing with it. I was thinking I had plenty of time with a trip in late June but now with a quickie at the beginning of April....I don't know why I'm such a donkey with this kind of thing. I'm sort of technically challenged but it's not rocket science. It's an easy share for goshsakes. I want to get out the summer clothes too and pick some stuff. All stuff I wasn't going to so for awhile but fun. Great motivation. Maybe get my hair permed  a few weeks before the trip. _That_ would be nice as I was planning to wait until the June trip which would put me about a year and 3 months from my last one--not pretty. I'm feeling more excited about this already.



I'm sure you can figure out your camera - I'm the same way about new things.  Especially when the instruction manual is so thick.  I think getting out the camera and playing with it is a great idea.  Also a great idea to get your hair looking the way you want it!  There is no reason you shouldn't look how you want to right NOW, I say.

*QOTD: On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?*

I finally went out and bought myself a small "key" necklace.  I've been looking at the ones at Tiffany's for a long time, but they're just so preposterously pricey, I've balked.  Also I like white gold but they mostly have yellow gold and silver in the smaller styles I like.  Kohls had some cute key pendants on sale this week, though, and I had a coupon on top of that, and I had looked at them the other day but it was busy and I didn't have time to get one then.  So I went back last night and got my "key" charm for myself.  It's a small reminder that I hold  the key to making my dreams come true, the key to losing weight, the key to maintaining my loss.  I had it all along, but this is a visible representation of it so I will always remember.


Today's QOTD is a tough one!   I'm going to have to think about it and come back in a bit!


----------



## jbm02

Hi everyone.  I've been limited to lurking lately since I am getting ready for a hearing-from-hell.  (can I say that??  no offense meant...)  Unfortunately the attorney on the other side and I have a HUGE personality dislike.  Should make for an interesting hearing (I just keep repeating to myself "remember you are a lady ...)  OMG, it is hard.



jenanderson said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Here is your QOTD!
> 
> *Today's QOTD:  Share a quote, saying or idea that keeps you motivated.*
> 
> The one saying that I have been keeping in mind is something my WW leader shared...
> 
> _If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer._
> 
> I like this one because I sometimes eat because I am bored or stressed and I use the saying to remind me that food is not the answer for these things.
> 
> The other saying that I have been using is from Corinna (sorry if I get this a bit wrong)...
> 
> _Dead Last Finish
> is greater than
> Did Not Finish
> which greatly trumps
> Did Not Start_
> 
> Starting with the C25K program and committing to running in actual races has been a bit of a mental challenge for me.  Since reading that saying, I realize that just being out there running makes me way better off then not trying at all.  I think that saying over and over some days while I run and it has been a huge help.
> 
> Can't wait to hear other motivational ideas!  Have a great Monday everyone!
> Jen





my3princes said:


> I like the do your best and forget the rest quote, it reminds me of the quote from our resort in Mexico..."nobody knows you and nobody gives a sh*t"
> 
> My personal mantra is just keep swimmin...just keep swimmin



LOVE all of these!!  Jen, maybe we can get some t shirts made up with the DLF beats DNF beats DNS!!!
My DD's elementary school has the greatest slogan to inspire the kids:
It's All in The Attitude.          'nuff said.
I saw the greatest t shirt on a website.  The front says "one more mile" and the back states "Please God, let there be someone behind me to read this"...!!!  Perfect for me!!!

..okay, back to writing up witness questions.  This hearing is next Saturday and i'll be sooo happy!!!  Have a great night everyone.  GO TEAM USA !! (and, for our Canadian friends, GO CANADA!!!)..when well NBC show some good hockey games???


----------



## sahbushka

"Tomorrow is always fresh with no mistakes in it....well, with no mistakes in it yet!"

My week was just ok.  I ate a bit more than normal but still in points and I worked out quite a bit less than normal due to some events that don't happen often.  Hopefully I will be able to post a loss of some kind this week!  Only 2 more weigh ins before my disney trip!

Have a good one all!

SarahMay


----------



## heatherlynn444

I will never regret not running! that's a quote I use a lot to get me out the door on cold/long days! It always works, after every run I am glad I went!


----------



## tigger813

jbm02 said:


> GO TEAM USA !! (and, for our Canadian friends, GO CANADA!!!)..when well NBC show some good hockey games???



Women's Ice Hockey will be on MSNBC Canada vs. Switzerland in about 2 minutes.

CNBC and USA are also showing events!


----------



## tigger813

Just spent the last 45 minutes doing Wii's Just Dance game! I am so hot right now! I scored off the chart on 2 songs! DD2 beat me a few times as well! I didn't want to stop but don't want to over do it! DH came down to watch. Would love for him to do it but I don't see that happening:LOL!

Gonna watch some Olympic hockey and other events tonight. Don't think I'll do anymore working out today but will drink water the rest of the day! Light supper as well! Not that hungry as we had a spicy chicken dish for lunch.

Enjoy the rest of the night!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Carys said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Jumping on in here to sign on up.  I had spine surgery last year and in the past few weeks have been given permission by the Doc to start exercise again, so I'm looking for support and looking forward to supporting everyone here as I start out again on the long path.  A long path leading right to a Disney Panama Canal cruise next January, so I really need to keep that motivation going!



What a great motivator!  That PC trip will be FUN!  We did it in 2008 and it was great.  There was quite a bunch of Disboards folks on it, which really added to the enjoyment.



jenanderson said:


> *Today's QOTD:  Share a quote, saying or idea that keeps you motivated.*



I am always struggling to stay motivated, and have many sayings I like:
"I AM WORTH IT" is my favourite, and my next fav is "if you break a dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw the rest on the floor, so don't let one mistake snowball".

Here's some other favourites that I copied out of the thread and have saved in a worksheet in our weighins file:

_remember this is not a short term fix "diet" this has to be a long term lifestyle change. In life we will always have ups & down. So figure out different ways of dealing with the downs that work for you_
By disneychrista

_I think everyone on this thread is making a commitment to better themselves, their lives and showing good examples to those around us. It doesn't matter if you have over 100lbs to loose or 10lbs. The fact is that we are all making the effort...you wouldn't be here if you weren't making the effort! You recognize that a change must happen, and are working toward that change. We all must look to the future, the future of ourselves. Let go of any shame or bad feelings of ourselves. Focus on what is going to come next, how we are going to better ourselves. We are doing this for ourselves-first and foremost. Then for our families and friends..so that we can enjoy life with them as long as we can. You all have no idea how many lives we touch, and becoming a healthy active person is not just good for ourselves, but for everyone around us._
By redwalker

_I hope the scale showed happy numbers this morning for everyone! If it didn't, think back to your week and try some self-analysis. Did you take a few too many BLTNs (bites, licks, tastes, nibbles) that you didn't count? Did you accurately weigh/measure your foods (especially the more calorie-dense things like nuts, peanut butter, oils, salad dressings)? Were you brutally honest in your food journaling? Did you honestly get in as much exercise as you planned? Just some things to think about._
by pjlla

_If its worth eating, its worth putting in a dish._
by corinnak


----------



## LuvBaloo

DH & I decided the Olympics are too close to not go and see, so we're taking the rest of the week off and heading down to Vancouver to see some of the free things that are happening and have some fun.  What the heck, the Olympics will probably only be in our home province once in our lifetime, and we have vacation days, so we're heading off tomorrow morning.  

And the weather is supposed to be sunny  
It'll be a quick trip, as we have to be back on Friday so DD-8yo can go to her Brownie campout, and DD-4yo's birthday is Friday, so we've got her party at home on Sunday, and I will have to be cleaning house, and getting party activities, and birthday cake ready on Saturday.  So we're a little  but it'll be fun   And I will hopefully do okay with the eating and be active enough to keep the scale happy!

(I'll do the weekly results post tonight after I do the packing)


----------



## lovedvc

QOTD: Share a quote, saying or idea that that keeps you motivated.

This is my favorite:

"Be good to your body, it's the only place you have to live."

The last few days have been pretty good.  I took my scale out of the bathroom and put it under my bed.  I have not weighed myself since Saturday and that's good for me, but this morning I had a phlebotomist at my house to draw my blood for an insurance policy and the man brought a scale.  Can you believe it?  They don't take your word anymore.  So I got weighed this morning and I liked his numbers, hopefully his scale is correct.  I have burned 1800 calories at the gym in 2 days, tomorrow will be another big burn due to a kickboxing class and I may kickbox again tomorrow night.  I'll have to see.


----------



## corinnak

QOTD: Share a quote, saying or idea that that keeps you motivated.

All right - I've got it.  This is one that came from a comment on a Weight Watchers Online journal called "Shani Weighs In."  Linked for your convenience.  It's a comment from a member who found it on one of the message boards, so I don't know who to attribute it to, really, but it has stuck with me:

“Losing weight is Hard. Maintaining weight is hard. Being overweight is hard. Choose your hard.” 

When it seems like it would be easier to give up or not to track my food or not to workout or do a run, It helps to remember that the I used to live was actually even harder than whatever it is I'm not feeling like doing on a particular day.


*Shannon*- I took my own advice today - had a little dry cereal, but put it in a dish first!    It definitely helps.  I am so psyched for you that you get to see the Olympics!  Way too exciting!  Take lots of pictures!  You're right - it is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity that is too good to miss!  Way to carpe the diem!

For those interested in WISH racing shirts, they are probably going to do another order this summer so people will have them for fall races and the Marathon weekend.


----------



## tigger813

LuvBaloo said:


> DH & I decided the Olympics are too close to not go and see, so we're taking the rest of the week off and heading down to Vancouver to see some of the free things that are happening and have some fun.  What the heck, the Olympics will probably only be in our home province once in our lifetime, and we have vacation days, so we're heading off tomorrow morning.
> 
> And the weather is supposed to be sunny
> It'll be a quick trip, as we have to be back on Friday so DD-8yo can go to her Brownie campout, and DD-4yo's birthday is Friday, so we've got her party at home on Sunday, and I will have to be cleaning house, and getting party activities, and birthday cake ready on Saturday.  So we're a little  but it'll be fun   And I will hopefully do okay with the eating and be active enough to keep the scale happy!
> 
> (I'll do the weekly results post tonight after I do the packing)



Have fun! I'm soooo jealous! We love the Olympics! We're watching the Canadian Women's Hockey game right now!

Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## princessbride6205

corinnak said:


> This is so NOT geeky!  Well, maybe it is, but it works and I (and many other runners as well) do the same thing.  You're programming your brain and how great to program yourself to believe in yourself and your strength!  I often think "Hills make me strong"  because I live in a hilly area.  I think I got it from someone else, but it works for me.
> 
> How great you have new shoes!  I hope they make your runs more comfortable!  Man, those treadmill runs often feel rough in the middle.  Good for you for getting through that to the other side!
> 
> A maintain after a big loss is fantastic!  It's definitely a tricky balance with the different activity level and different weight and everything.  It's great you recognized that tracking again can help you with this transition!
> 
> I forget if you have read any John Bingham or not - He's a great author to read as you continue with your running.  I love how he says that people at the back of the pack are working just as hard as the people in the front, we're just slower.
> 
> *QOTD: On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?*
> 
> I finally went out and bought myself a small "key" necklace.  I've been looking at the ones at Tiffany's for a long time, but they're just so preposterously pricey, I've balked.  Also I like white gold but they mostly have yellow gold and silver in the smaller styles I like.  Kohls had some cute key pendants on sale this week, though, and I had a coupon on top of that, and I had looked at them the other day but it was busy and I didn't have time to get one then.  So I went back last night and got my "key" charm for myself.  *It's a small reminder that I hold  the key to making my dreams come true, the key to losing weight, the key to maintaining my loss.  I had it all along*, but this is a visible representation of it so I will always remember.


I find I'm always quoting you whatever thread we're in!
That part I bolded almost got me tearing up. It's like the end of a Disney movie or something!
Anywho, thanks for helping me feel less crazy with my running mantras.
I really hope I can get my new shoes broken in by the Princess - my old ones were smaller, and after 5 miles, my feet have swelled enough that the left one starts to get a little numb! 

Another recommendation to read John Bingham, for anyone working on the c25k. Lots of WISHers recommend his "Marathoning for Mortals." My library only had "No Need for Speed." I think this is a great book for people starting out.



jbm02 said:


> Hi everyone.  I've been limited to lurking lately since I am getting ready for a hearing-from-hell.  (can I say that??  no offense meant...)  Unfortunately the attorney on the other side and I have a HUGE personality dislike.  Should make for an interesting hearing (I just keep repeating to myself "remember you are a lady ...)  OMG, it is hard.
> 
> I saw the greatest t shirt on a website.  The front says "one more mile" and the back states "Please God, let there be someone behind me to read this"...!!!  Perfect for me!!!


 I love this!!
Good luck with your hearing!



LuvBaloo said:


> DH & I decided the Olympics are too close to not go and see, so we're taking the rest of the week off and heading down to Vancouver to see some of the free things that are happening and have some fun.  What the heck, the Olympics will probably only be in our home province once in our lifetime, and we have vacation days, so we're heading off tomorrow morning.
> 
> And the weather is supposed to be sunny
> It'll be a quick trip, as we have to be back on Friday so DD-8yo can go to her Brownie campout, and DD-4yo's birthday is Friday, so we've got her party at home on Sunday, and I will have to be cleaning house, and getting party activities, and birthday cake ready on Saturday.  So we're a little  but it'll be fun   And I will hopefully do okay with the eating and be active enough to keep the scale happy!


This is so cool and exciting!! Have a great time!


----------



## corinnak

princessbride6205 said:


> I find I'm always quoting you whatever thread we're in!
> That part I bolded almost got me tearing up. It's like the end of a Disney movie or something!
> Anywho, thanks for helping me feel less crazy with my running mantras.
> I really hope I can get my new shoes broken in by the Princess - my old ones were smaller, and after 5 miles, my feet have swelled enough that the left one starts to get a little numb!
> 
> Another recommendation to read John Bingham, for anyone working on the c25k. Lots of WISHers recommend his "Marathoning for Mortals." My library only had "No Need for Speed." I think this is a great book for people starting out.




Oh right - of course - that is Bingham was so fresh in my brain - from the Ohana thread.  Silly me!    I adore his book "No Need for Speed."

Your comment on my necklace-thoughts is so sweet.  Thanks!  

I think you got new shoes at the perfect time for the Princess - you only need a few runs for that "breaking in" period when they fit well in the first place.   I'm really glad you got properly fitted!  Too small shoes are not good for running!


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> , Kathy, you can do this, I know that you can!    When we can do a 5K we can meet up at a Disney race sometime!


I would love to meet up at a disney race!!  And maybe we'll be able to run the whole thing!!!!!

I did the first day of the c25k today, and the first 2-60 sec jogs were tough, but I kept going, and by the 7th jog, I knew I could make it and was so excited, and started to cry just thinking that I can do it.  I can do anything I set my mind to.  I walked at track at a park down the street on the river, which is beautiful, and 3 times around is 1 mile, while I did the walk/jog, michael raced me on his scooter, playing the turtle and the hare, I was the turtle.  When I went out to do this today, I thought I'd give it a try, and then when the weather is better, really do it, but I want to continue it now.  I deserve to commit 90 minutes a week to myself.   When I came home, I was hungry, and looked at the remaining cinnamon coffee cake, and didn't want it.  I had a yogurt instead, and felt so good all day.  We went to an indoor play area with a friend of michael's, and now we're going to do some wii fit.  

I love reading through all the quotes today.  So many hit home, and we can do anything that we set our minds to.  Those bumps in the road will make us stronger.  

Shannon- You are so right, that you should enjoy the olympics while they are so close.  Have an awesome trip!!  It is a chance of a lifetime.  

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

LuvBaloo said:


> DH & I decided the Olympics are too close to not go and see, so we're taking the rest of the week off and heading down to Vancouver to see some of the free things that are happening and have some fun.  What the heck, the Olympics will probably only be in our home province once in our lifetime, and we have vacation days, so we're heading off tomorrow morning.



Awesome!!!  have a blast and take lotsa pics for us!


----------



## jenanderson

mikamah said:


> We have a few days off,  so we're going to go out for a walk, and I'm toying with the idea of trying the c25k program.  I hear so many of you talking about your running, and I have never been a runner, but I think it's something I'd like to try.
> 
> "Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels."  is one of other favorites.  I need to really remember how much better I feel when my weight is lower, my knees don't hurt, my back doesn't ache.  I need to think of that before I put the crap in my mouth.



Try the C25K!!!!  I was NOT a runner, I never thought I would be a runner BUT...I AM a runner!  I love using the C25K program.  I will not lie and say it has all be easy - it was not.  There are days where I love it and there are days I still hate it.  Overall, I LOVE what I have accomplished and I feel great when I think about all I can now do.  I think you should give it a try!  

I love your quote!  



LegoMom3 said:


> I had a breakthrough yesterday!.....I went for my run despite some really nasty weather.
> 
> But I told myself that no one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy.....:headache:  There was nothing _dangerous_ about the weather, it was just miserable, so I put on an extra layer, laced up the Trail Runners and off I went!



WAY TO GO!  I bet you felt great after you went out running.  I think your quote is one that I will be using a lot!  It is not always fun to go out running in the winter but it is easy enough to put on the extra layer and go.  Thanks for the new inspirational saying!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Ooohhh I like these sayings.   My favorite is Give it your best and forget the rest from that Tony Horton guy.   So many times I dont give myself credit for what I did good in a day.   I am trying that C25K also it has been a challlange but I am glad I started!



It is so great to read about everyone who is trying the C25K program.  I think it is great that we are all moving and trying new things!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: DON'T GIVE UP! DON"T GET FRUSTRATED!
> 
> Those are my personal quotes that I am trying to live by!



Love to read all these inspirational ideas!  Thanks for sharing!



lisah0711 said:


> One of my favorite saying came from a Japanese proverb courtesy of www.sparkpeople.com.  It is "Fall down seven times, get up eight."
> 
> jen, I love your quote.  I had not heard that before.  I remember corinnak's quote as well as LuvBaloo's about the dishes and Maria's that hunger is not an emergency.  We may have to add a post on these challenges of motivations quotes!



Another great quote!  I feel like a have a few days where I "fall down" seven times and it is great when I get back up!  

I am making a list of all the quotes given and I will post them before the end of my week as coach.  I think they are very powerful when you read them all and think about what we are doing!



my3princes said:


> My personal mantra is just keep swimmin...just keep swimmin



That made me laugh!  So many times when I am struggling as I run (usually up a hill), I find myself thinking that over and over again!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am doing the worst job of posting here lately -- I promise I will improve, I have to! I could hardly do worse 

*Sunday QOTD:* -- One nice thing I did for myself yesterday was to sleep in as late as I wanted to. 

*Monday QOTD:* -- I always come back to, "There's plenty of time to solve this thing, but you got to stop using your mouth and start using your brain!" -- Major John Shepard, _Stargate Atlantis_

Just a general comment for everyone thinking about starting exercise and your current size -- I completed two half marathons at over 200 lbs. I started at a pace that was barely 16min miles, and now I'm down to 11:45, under the right conditions (yes, I'm much faster on the TM than outdoors!). I improved that speed and lost that weight over 3 years. I still have a way to go in my journey, but no matter where you are starting, you can do it! I can do it to, and I'm going to start acting like it again. I've been floundering, but I've decided I had to adjust to my new, lower weight, 'cause being under 200 is a mental as well as a physical shift. I'm seeing what is my new normal, and now I'm ready to lose again. 

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

Have fun at the olympics Shannon!

Qoftheday--Not really a quote--but my two little mantras to myself are: You are worth it, and you are strong. 

I really enjoyed reading everyone's quotes. Thanks for sharing.

I ate too much at dinner--first time in a long time. I have excuses, but I'm not going to even post them, because really I knew what I was doing. Tomorrow is another day, and even if I have the same issues tomorrow (which I probably will) I need to plan better and remember the goal. I am strong and I am worth it.

Have a great evening!


----------



## jenanderson

PeterPan09 said:


> I was really frustrated last week, but got on the scale and I actually LOST a pound!!  Then this morning I finally broke through the week 4 C25K workout and finished the whole thing as directed!!



Way to go!  That is great that you lost weight AND finished week 4 of the C25K!!! 



princessbride6205 said:


> QOTD Monday: Quote?
> "Do I really love this food?" I try to ask myself this when something is not on plan.  This one feels geeky as I type it now, but when I'm running, I sometimes repeat a little mantra to myself, along the lines of "I am strong." It helps motivate me on tough runs as well as help me recognize how great I feel during a good run.



Both of your quotes are great!  I do not think "I am strong" is geeky at all!  I find that I repeat "I can do this." over and over to myself when I run but I am now going to change it up a bit and think..."I am strong AND I can do this!"



maiziezoe said:


> *My nutritionist sent me a text message last night that said, "If you feel hungry, your body is telling you something. Eat the right fuel and you will burn and aid in speeding your metabolism."  And "A calorie burning diet REQUIRES protein."
> 
> It isn't really motivating... more like a reminder.*


*

These are great reminders.  I have to think about both of those things a lot as I make good food choices.



corinnak said:



			Jen, you got it just right.  It's the WISH racing team motto and has gotten many people to their first starting line!  I'm so glad it's helping you as well. I've got it on the back of my race shirt and have gotten many mid-race comments on it, too.  Mostly from people as they were passing me.    The great thing about running as a sport - the people who are faster or stronger are generally so encouraging and supportive of those who are just starting on the path.

I forget if you have read any John Bingham or not - He's a great author to read as you continue with your running.  I love how he says that people at the back of the pack are working just as hard as the people in the front, we're just slower.
		
Click to expand...


I swear that the motto has gotten me out of the house so many days.  It has also been chanted as I run.  I helped me feel brave enough to register for my first 5K, for the Virtual 5K and now I have actually even registered for a 7K!  I have made it into a desktop pattern for my computer and now...I am going to put it on a shirt - love that idea!

I have just finished reading "Marathoning for Mortals" and loved it.  I am thinking about reading another one of his books.  I would love suggestions on any running books you recommend!



jbm02 said:



			Hi everyone.  I've been limited to lurking lately...

Jen, maybe we can get some t shirts made up with the DLF beats DNF beats DNS!!!
My DD's elementary school has the greatest slogan to inspire the kids:
It's All in The Attitude.          'nuff said.
I saw the greatest t shirt on a website.  The front says "one more mile" and the back states "Please God, let there be someone behind me to read this"...!!!  Perfect for me!!!
		
Click to expand...


Jude - I hope you find a bit more time soon and you are able to do more then "lurk"!  

I will for sure make us some great shirts!  I think we need a couple as there are many great quotes here!



sahbushka said:



			"Tomorrow is always fresh with no mistakes in it....well, with no mistakes in it yet!"
		
Click to expand...


Love it!



heatherlynn444 said:



			I will never regret not running! that's a quote I use a lot to get me out the door on cold/long days! It always works, after every run I am glad I went!
		
Click to expand...


This is another great one!  I love all the running ones since I am new and need a lot of motivation!



LuvBaloo said:



			DH & I decided the Olympics are too close to not go and see, so we're taking the rest of the week off and heading down to Vancouver to see some of the free things that are happening and have some fun.  What the heck, the Olympics will probably only be in our home province once in our lifetime, and we have vacation days, so we're heading off tomorrow morning. 

Click to expand...


Have fun and enjoy your time doing all the Olympic sort of things!  I bet you will have a great trip and think it is wonderful you can take advantage of experiencing something so huge!



lovedvc said:



"Be good to your body, it's the only place you have to live."

Click to expand...


This is so true and it is one of the reasons why I decided I needed to make changes!



corinnak said:



			Losing weight is Hard. Maintaining weight is hard. Being overweight is hard. Choose your hard. 

When it seems like it would be easier to give up or not to track my food or not to workout or do a run, It helps to remember that the I used to live was actually even harder than whatever it is I'm not feeling like doing on a particular day.

For those interested in WISH racing shirts, they are probably going to do another order this summer so people will have them for fall races and the Marathon weekend.  

Click to expand...


Ahh...another great quote from you!  I think that is so true...it is hard to be overweight and I am going to choose to live an easier life being healthy.  

Can't weight to order a WISH racing shirt!  Thanks for the update!*


----------



## maiziezoe

I made this for dinner tonight... it was so good. It's from WW and is 4 points per serving.

Southern-Style Oven-Fried Chicken

1/3 cup(s) all-purpose flour   
1/4 tsp table salt   
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper   
3 oz buttermilk   
1/2 cup(s) cornflake crumbs   
1 pound(s) uncooked boneless, skinless chicken breast, four 4-oz pieces 

* Preheat oven to 365ºF. Lightly coat an 8 X 8 X 2-inch baking dish with nonstick cooking spray; set aside.

* Combine flour, salt and cayenne pepper together in a medium-size bowl. Place buttermilk and corn flakes crumbs in 2 separate shallow bowls.

* Roll chicken breast halves in flour mixture and evenly coat each side. Next dip chicken into buttermilk and then corn flakes crumbs.

* Place coated chicken breasts in prepared baking dish. Bake until chicken is tender and no longer pink, about 25 to 30 minutes (there is no need to flip the chicken during baking). Yields 1 breast per serving.


----------



## sahbushka

maiziezoe said:


> I made this for dinner tonight... it was so good. It's from WW and is 4 points per serving.
> 
> Southern-Style Oven-Fried Chicken
> 
> 1/3 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 1/4 tsp table salt
> 1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
> 3 oz buttermilk
> 1/2 cup(s) cornflake crumbs
> 1 pound(s) uncooked boneless, skinless chicken breast, four 4-oz pieces
> 
> * Preheat oven to 365ºF. Lightly coat an 8 X 8 X 2-inch baking dish with nonstick cooking spray; set aside.
> 
> * Combine flour, salt and cayenne pepper together in a medium-size bowl. Place buttermilk and corn flakes crumbs in 2 separate shallow bowls.
> 
> * Roll chicken breast halves in flour mixture and evenly coat each side. Next dip chicken into buttermilk and then corn flakes crumbs.
> 
> * Place coated chicken breasts in prepared baking dish. Bake until chicken is tender and no longer pink, about 25 to 30 minutes (there is no need to flip the chicken during baking). Yields 1 breast per serving.



Is this the one from the comfort classics cookbook?


----------



## Carys

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!  Today I have two tasks:

- go to Costco and re-stock the fridge with the right stuff
- ignore the rain and get out for a walk

Today's QOTD: "Continuous effort - not strength or intelligence - is the key to unlocking our potential."  Winston Churchill

LuvBaloo, have an awesome time at the Olympics!


----------



## happysmyly

Wow--what a great day--back from vacation and I had enough time off and on today to 'catch up' with this wonderfully inspiring group--started this morning on pg 146 

Happy to report that I 'only' gained 6 pounds--I really thought that it was going to be closer to 10... so I will work hard to be able to have that 20 lb clippie back   I did pretty well the first 3 1/2 days - but the last 6 1/2 days not good at all...  and have been evaluating what was 'worth it' (monte cristos and pomme frites) and what wasn't (cheetos)...  also putting into words concrete plans to help with doing better on my next trip--whenever that turns out to be 

Not going to try to catch up with the answers to QOTDs for 10 days... but have really enjoyed reading everyone's posts--thank you so very much for being here--to help me get back on track and to not even think of giving up after such a huge gain 

With Kimara's progress in BMI to 'overweight' from 'obese'... got me looking into it and in just 5 more pounds lost I will be out of the 'morbidly obese' into the 'level 2 obese' category    Think I'm gonna cry a bit when that finally happens--that whole 'morbidly obese' label is just sooooo overwhelmingly depressing--and I will be grateful to be out of that category 

Congrats to all of the losers, maintainers and all of us that are still here   Thanks again for all your wonderfully inspiring posts!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I need a quote, I need inspiration. I have not had a very good few weeks. 
I'm really trying to not slide backwards but I have zero motivation. I think part of it is the fact that DH didn't come home again this weekend. That makes 2 weekends in the last month. I'm really starting to hate this job. 

I'm used to him being on the road, he's done it for years but lately it's getting to me. When he is home he's busy working. Expenses, getting ready to leave the next day, sleeping, etc. 

Geesh I sound like such a whiny butt!!!


OK quote:
"I am doing the best I can given what I have today." Jillian 

"The past does not define you, the present does." Jillian

I need this one taped to the inside of my car!!!

"I don't eat McDonald's because it's gross." Jillian


----------



## chrisula

LuvBaloo said:


> DH & I decided the Olympics are too close to not go and see, so we're taking the rest of the week off and heading down to Vancouver to see some of the free things that are happening and have some fun.  What the heck, the Olympics will probably only be in our home province once in our lifetime, and we have vacation days, so we're heading off tomorrow morning.
> 
> And the weather is supposed to be sunny
> It'll be a quick trip, as we have to be back on Friday so DD-8yo can go to her Brownie campout, and DD-4yo's birthday is Friday, so we've got her party at home on Sunday, and I will have to be cleaning house, and getting party activities, and birthday cake ready on Saturday.  So we're a little  but it'll be fun   And I will hopefully do okay with the eating and be active enough to keep the scale happy!
> 
> (I'll do the weekly results post tonight after I do the packing)





Oh I am so glad you are able to make it, we were enjoying some of the free activities yesterday and I plan to go back on Thursday.  Next Tuesday we have our event (Hockey - yes I am Canadian!) so we will be pulling out our kids from school for the day - can't wait.  Maybe I will see your happy face on the streets of Vancouver.  Make sure you take in the Royal Cdn Mint on Granville Street, we all loved it! 

I will Private Message you the full link of free activites - hope you have a great time and I am glad you are coming!


----------



## princessbride6205

mikamah said:


> I would love to meet up at a disney race!!  *And maybe we'll be able to run the whole thing!!!!!*
> 
> I did the first day of the c25k today, and the first 2-60 sec jogs were tough, but I kept going, and by the 7th jog, I knew I could make it and was so excited, and started to cry just thinking that I can do it.  I can do anything I set my mind to.  I walked at track at a park down the street on the river, which is beautiful, and 3 times around is 1 mile, while I did the walk/jog, michael raced me on his scooter, playing the turtle and the hare, I was the turtle.  When I went out to do this today, I thought I'd give it a try, and then when the weather is better, really do it, but I want to continue it now.  I deserve to commit 90 minutes a week to myself.   When I came home, I was hungry, and looked at the remaining cinnamon coffee cake, and didn't want it.  I had a yogurt instead, and felt so good all day.  We went to an indoor play area with a friend of michael's, and now we're going to do some wii fit.


I love your optimism. Day 1 of C25k and already planning a race?  You really can do it! We all started somewhere - lots of us WISHers started with the C25k. 



maiziezoe said:


> I made this for dinner tonight... it was so good. It's from WW and is 4 points per serving.
> 
> Southern-Style Oven-Fried Chicken
> 
> 1/3 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 1/4 tsp table salt
> 1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
> 3 oz buttermilk
> 1/2 cup(s) cornflake crumbs
> 1 pound(s) uncooked boneless, skinless chicken breast, four 4-oz pieces


 Sounds delish! Thanks for the recipe!



happysmyly said:


> Wow--what a great day--back from vacation and I had enough time off and on today to 'catch up' with this wonderfully inspiring group--started this morning on pg 146
> 
> Happy to report that I 'only' gained 6 pounds--I really thought that it was going to be closer to 10... so I will work hard to be able to have that 20 lb clippie back   I did pretty well the first 3 1/2 days - but the last 6 1/2 days not good at all...  and have been evaluating what was 'worth it' (monte cristos and pomme frites) and what wasn't (cheetos)...  also putting into words concrete plans to help with doing better on my next trip--whenever that turns out to be
> 
> Not going to try to catch up with the answers to QOTDs for 10 days... but have really enjoyed reading everyone's posts--thank you so very much for being here--to help me get back on track and to not even think of giving up after such a huge gain
> 
> With Kimara's progress in BMI to 'overweight' from 'obese'... got me looking into it and in just 5 more pounds lost I will be out of the 'morbidly obese' into the 'level 2 obese' category    Think I'm gonna cry a bit when that finally happens--that whole 'morbidly obese' label is just sooooo overwhelmingly depressing--and I will be grateful to be out of that category
> 
> Congrats to all of the losers, maintainers and all of us that are still here   Thanks again for all your wonderfully inspiring posts!!!


Welcome back! I'm glad that you're back here and committed to getting back on track. You can get out of the morbidly obese category - you can do it!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I need a quote, I need inspiration. I have not had a very good few weeks.
> I'm really trying to not slide backwards but I have zero motivation. I think part of it is the fact that DH didn't come home again this weekend. That makes 2 weekends in the last month. I'm really starting to hate this job.
> 
> I'm used to him being on the road, he's done it for years but lately it's getting to me. When he is home he's busy working. Expenses, getting ready to leave the next day, sleeping, etc.
> 
> Geesh I sound like such a whiny butt!!!


You're allowed to whine/vent or whatever. I'm sorry you're having a rough time right now. I've been there with DH working insane OT and traveling. I wish I had some tips for you, but I can give some virtual hugs.  Maybe thinking about what got you started on the weight loss journey. What motivated you before? If that isn't something you can recapture, what could you find as a new motivation? Or are you more motivated by rewards? Can you set a small reward for yourself just for losing 5 pounds or exercising 5x? Something that was difficult but key to helping me when DH is out of town is making sure I get enough sleep. I often have trouble sleeping if he's traveling, and I know lack of sleep makes me miserable. I hope you can glean some kind of inspiration from others in this thread. If nothing else, try not to beat yourself up and find a way that will work for you. 
One of my quotes I liked in the last BL was that life is a journey, and sometimes there are detours. You could be on a little detour from weight loss, but you can always come back to this road.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS:
Reporting in this week:  2!
Congrats to Corinnak & 50sjayne for successfully maintaining!  
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------119
not reporting in for 1 week------20
not reporting in for 2 weeks------12
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 10
Excused-------------------------3
weigh ins-----------------------74
gains----------------------------24
maintains------------------------10
losses--------------------------39
first time weigh-ins---------------2

*Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 6!*
This weeks total group loss 29.5 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.21% 
Total group weight loss so far 824.6 pounds!  
We are aiming for 1000!  

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 135 weighins for our start weigh-in on Jan 1st)
74/ 135 = 55% 


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 6? This week Ive went with everyone over 1%, which is  a *TOP 11 LIST* which actually has 12 people because theres a tie!  That criteria will change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!*
#11- 1.01% - Disney mommy
#10- TIE at 1.05% - lecach & Octoberbride03
#9- 1.26% - kimara
#8- 1.27% - Tasha+Scott
#7- 1.52% - carmiedog 
#6- 1.66% - DisCanCan
#5- 1.72% - goofypete
#4- 1.93% - 3TinksAndAnEeyore
#3- 1.94% - maiziezoe
#2- 2.00% - pjlla

and now

The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge 
Week 6 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 2.01 % - sahbushka


Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *sahbushka*!!! 
What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  This is something new for BL9 

We have done 6 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 40% complete.
3TinksAndAnEeyore	69.6
A Little Pixie Dust	47.3
beansf	48.7
bouldertcr	82.5
CanuckCruiser	0.0
chskover	21.7
debf	26.0
denise	13.6
DisFam95	26.1
disney mommy	15.0
DisneyFam5	58.0
Double	46.2
happysmyly	41.3
heatherlynn444	32.2
IWISHFORDISNEY	46.3
jbm02	33.3
jenanderson	53.3
JFrey4240	52.7
jimmaher69	18.4
Jimmy (Denise's DH)	9.9
joy@disney	20.0
kimara	90.0
Kitchensinkguy	60.6
leamom2princesses	38.7
LegoMom3	14.3
lisah0711	55.0
lisaviolet	6.7
LittleSeacow	22.7
lovedvc	49.0
LuvBaloo	22.0
maiziezoe	58.6
mandac	-11.4
MaryAz	46.7
MickeyMagic	34.7
mousemom11	20.0
MrIncrediDad	41.4
my3princes	3.3
NC Tink	35.2
Nicholfamily5	23.3
Peace.love.mickey	23.0
pgumiela	25.0
Piglet18	16.6
poohlove	26.0
redwalker	3.0
Riverhill	13.3
Rose&Mike	61.3
sahbushka	38.0
shellynn24	22.6
StitchIsOurHero	30.5
talytam	27.5
Tasha+Scott	38.8
tigger813	44.7
wezee	41.7
zacem'smom	37.2


----------



## sahbushka

Woo Hoo!  First time I have been BL this round!  Very excited!  And am 38% to my goal for the challenge which is almost on par for being 40% done with the challenge!  Thanks LuvBaloo for putting out the info!  It's great to see where I am at.  Hopefully it will help me stay on track when I am at DL in 10 days!

SarahMay


----------



## Carys

Wow!  Thanks for all your hard work LuvBaloo!  I'm having a good day so far, working on trying to suck down water instead of Coke Zero.

SarahMay, congrats on the loss!  Any tips for us?


----------



## donac

LuvBaloo Have a great time at the Olympics.  

Dh would never go because he would hate the crowds.


----------



## tigger813

Congrats to all the losers! Hope I can join you all soon on the list again!

Home with my girls today as it's vacation! DH is heading off to work today. I should get some good quality workout time today! Will also definitely do more Just Dance today! Just need to get some of this congestion gone before that happens. Just made myself a cup of green tea to start that process!

Not snowing here at the moment though they are saying we are supposed to get 6-8 inches later this afternoon! If not, girls and I will go to church to have a Mardi Gras celebration tonight. I am in charge of the kids food so I hope it either doesn't snow or it gets postponed. I hate driving in the snow!

Time to get the mufffins out of the oven for the girls. Looking forward to more Olympic moments today!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.   It is a chilly 34 here in FL.   I had a great time yesterday at Animal Kingdom.   I also had a huge breakthrough for me.   I did not buy one single thing in the parks.   I ate and drank only what I packed from home.  Usually I buy something for my son and end up tasting it.   Yesterday he only ate the stuff I packed and didnt ask for anything so I didnt offer.    Therefore I had no bites, licks for tastes of something I shouldnot have had.


----------



## jenanderson

mikamah said:


> I did the first day of the c25k today, and the first 2-60 sec jogs were tough, but I kept going, and by the 7th jog, I knew I could make it and was so excited, and started to cry just thinking that I can do it.  I can do anything I set my mind to.  I walked at track at a park down the street on the river, which is beautiful, and 3 times around is 1 mile, while I did the walk/jog, michael raced me on his scooter, playing the turtle and the hare, I was the turtle.  When I went out to do this today, I thought I'd give it a try, and then when the weather is better, really do it, but I want to continue it now.  I deserve to commit 90 minutes a week to myself.   When I came home, I was hungry, and looked at the remaining cinnamon coffee cake, and didn't want it.  I had a yogurt instead, and felt so good all day.  We went to an indoor play area with a friend of michael's, and now we're going to do some wii fit.



It is so fun to read about everyone who is feeling success with the C25K!  You do deserve the 90 minutes a week to yourself!  Keep up the great work!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Just a general comment for everyone thinking about starting exercise and your current size -- I completed two half marathons at over 200 lbs. I started at a pace that was barely 16min miles, and now I'm down to 11:45, under the right conditions (yes, I'm much faster on the TM than outdoors!). I improved that speed and lost that weight over 3 years. I still have a way to go in my journey, but no matter where you are starting, you can do it! I can do it to, and I'm going to start acting like it again. I've been floundering, but I've decided I had to adjust to my new, lower weight, 'cause being under 200 is a mental as well as a physical shift. I'm seeing what is my new normal, and now I'm ready to lose again.



Maria - I am so glad you shared this!  That is what I love about this site...just as you think that maybe you can't do it, someone shares a story about how they DID do it and you know that you can go on!  You did do it once and it sounds like you were so successful...I think you are ready to do it again!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I ate too much at dinner--first time in a long time. I have excuses, but I'm not going to even post them, because really I knew what I was doing. Tomorrow is another day, and even if I have the same issues tomorrow (which I probably will) I need to plan better and remember the goal. I am strong and I am worth it.



This made me laugh!  Isn't that the truth...we all do have our excuses but so many times we know what is really going on.  I like that you are not beating yourself up over it because tomorrow is another day.  You are strong and you are worth it!



Carys said:


> - go to Costco and re-stock the fridge with the right stuff
> - ignore the rain and get out for a walk
> 
> Today's QOTD: "Continuous effort - not strength or intelligence - is the key to unlocking our potential."  Winston Churchill



Hope you were able to complete your two tasks.  It is great that you were able to identify what needed to get done, sometimes that is half the battle.  I really like your quote!



happysmyly said:


> With Kimara's progress in BMI to 'overweight' from 'obese'... got me looking into it and in just 5 more pounds lost I will be out of the 'morbidly obese' into the 'level 2 obese' category    Think I'm gonna cry a bit when that finally happens--that whole 'morbidly obese' label is just sooooo overwhelmingly depressing--and I will be grateful to be out of that category



Way to go!  It is so hard to be labeled any obese labels.  When I started this challenge, I was in the obese category and when I saw that it was almost enough to stop me from even trying.  I lurked around here for a while and felt that even though it was going to be a long and difficult journey that it could be done.  I think it is great when we share going from one category to another because it makes you feel great about the accomplishment and it lets others know that we were there and we can go from obese, to overweight to normal weights when we work together!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I need a quote, I need inspiration. I have not had a very good few weeks.
> I'm really trying to not slide backwards but I have zero motivation. I think part of it is the fact that DH didn't come home again this weekend. That makes 2 weekends in the last month. I'm really starting to hate this job.
> 
> Geesh I sound like such a whiny butt!!!



  You are not a whiny butt!  We all need to whine a bit at times and this is the place to do it!  I am sorry that you are struggling with motivation right now.  It must be difficult to have DH gone all the time.  I hope that you can use some of the motivating quotes here today to help you.  Then, I think that you should think about how to make some plans to get through it.  Can you write down some little goals to get your through?  Are there some small rewards that will make it worth while for you?  I know that when I have short spells of no motivation that I know I have to work that much harder but try to find some extra things that I know will make me happy I got through it.  Even though it is hard...you can do this!



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!*
> #11- 1.01% - Disney mommy
> #10- TIE at 1.05% - lecach & Octoberbride03
> #9- 1.26% - kimara
> #8- 1.27% - Tasha+Scott
> #7- 1.52% - carmiedog
> #6- 1.66% - DisCanCan
> #5- 1.72% - goofypete
> #4- 1.93% - 3TinksAndAnEeyore
> #3- 1.94% - maiziezoe
> #2- 2.00% - pjlla
> 
> #1- 2.01 % - sahbushka
> 
> Congratulations *sahbushka*!!!



Congratulations to all our losers! 



sahbushka said:


> Woo Hoo!  First time I have been BL this round!  Very excited!  And am 38% to my goal for the challenge which is almost on par for being 40% done with the challenge!  Thanks LuvBaloo for putting out the info!  It's great to see where I am at.  Hopefully it will help me stay on track when I am at DL in 10 days!



SUPER WORK!  Congratulations on being our biggest loser this week!!!


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I need a quote, I need inspiration. I have not had a very good few weeks.
> I'm really trying to not slide backwards but I have zero motivation. I think part of it is the fact that DH didn't come home again this weekend. That makes 2 weekends in the last month. I'm really starting to hate this job.
> 
> I'm used to him being on the road, he's done it for years but lately it's getting to me. When he is home he's busy working. Expenses, getting ready to leave the next day, sleeping, etc.
> 
> Geesh I sound like such a whiny butt!!!
> 
> 
> OK quote:
> "I am doing the best I can given what I have today." Jillian
> 
> "The past does not define you, the present does." Jillian
> 
> I need this one taped to the inside of my car!!!
> 
> "I don't eat McDonald's because it's gross." Jillian



lol from one whiny butt to another... 

 I feel like I'm two days forward one day back, but at least I'm netting a positive right?   Been a tough month but I'm still going.  My body is aching!  Does that happen to anyone else?  My feet hurt - PF on one something else on the other, today my knee hurts...

Time to move on, today is is a new day


----------



## jenanderson

Happy Tuesday Everyone! Today will be a busy one for me as it is back to school, I have WW after school and tonight is a running night for me.  I will try to check in here as much as possible but it won't be as easy as it was for me on the weekend.  

*QOTD:  Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day.  What is your favorite healthy breakfast?*

Breakfast is probably one of my biggest struggles.  I am often trying to fit too much into my morning and suddenly I have 10 minutes until I have to be out the door and I have not had a breakfast.  I would love to hear ideas for "on the run" types of breakfasts.  So far, I really like egg beaters but make it better by adding frozen veggies.

Have a great day!
Jen


----------



## jennz

FYI...Amazon is having a sale on some wii today, their lightning deals...Walk it Out is on right now for $19.99, they'll be having Toy Story, BL, and I think that EA Active later on.

QOTD:  I always have breakfast, I'm always hungry    I usually have one of those light Thomas English muffins w/an egg or Fiber One cereal.


----------



## Carys

jennz said:


> My body is aching!  Does that happen to anyone else?  My feet hurt - PF on one something else on the other, today my knee hurts...



I find that if I've had a burst of activity (such as going for a swim or a walk) and then sit and do nothing for a while, I hurt when I then try to move again, KWIM?  It's de-motivating!  Hang in there though 



jenanderson said:


> Hope you were able to complete your two tasks.
> [...]
> *QOTD:  Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day.  What is your favorite healthy breakfast?*


Yep, both tasks achieved *salute*  Also bought a diary to start a food journal.  I guess that will be my goal for tomorrow...(I'm in a totally different timezone so it's late evening here).

I'm a low carber (don't shoot me, I know it's not everyone's cup of tea lol) so a good breakfast for me is scrambled eggs and sauteed spinach.  Got to keep getting those leafy greens in somehow!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Just a general comment for everyone thinking about starting exercise and your current size -- I completed two half marathons at over 200 lbs. I started at a pace that was barely 16min miles, and now I'm down to 11:45, under the right conditions (yes, I'm much faster on the TM than outdoors!). I improved that speed and lost that weight over 3 years. I still have a way to go in my journey, but no matter where you are starting, you can do it! I can do it to, and I'm going to start acting like it again. I've been floundering, but I've decided I had to adjust to my new, lower weight, 'cause being under 200 is a mental as well as a physical shift. I'm seeing what is my new normal, and now I'm ready to lose again.


This is so inspiring to see.  For me, the struggle with food has been tough lately, but if I can focus on the exercise right now, I know that in time the eating will follow.  And to know that others over 200# have done so much, well anything is possible.  Thanks Maria. 



happysmyly said:


> Wow--what a great day--back from vacation and I had enough time off and on today to 'catch up' with this wonderfully inspiring group--started this morning on pg 146
> 
> Happy to report that I 'only' gained 6 pounds--I really thought that it was going to be closer to 10... so I will work hard to be able to have that 20 lb clippie back   I did pretty well the first 3 1/2 days - but the last 6 1/2 days not good at all...  and have been evaluating what was 'worth it' (monte cristos and pomme frites) and what wasn't (cheetos)...  also putting into words concrete plans to help with doing better on my next trip--whenever that turns out to be


Welcome back. Glad you had a nice vacation, and 6 pounds is not too bad for a 10 day trip!  I hate when I consume too many calories of junk that is just not worth it, but it's great you are evaluating what was worth it.  I think vacation is a time to let go a little and enjoy yourself so you come back fully satisfied.  I can't imagine not having mickey bars in wdw.  I would feel that I deprived myself, but I don't need to have one every day.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I need a quote, I need inspiration. I have not had a very good few weeks.
> I'm really trying to not slide backwards but I have zero motivation. I think part of it is the fact that DH didn't come home again this weekend. That makes 2 weekends in the last month. I'm really starting to hate this job.
> 
> I'm used to him being on the road, he's done it for years but lately it's getting to me. When he is home he's busy working. Expenses, getting ready to leave the next day, sleeping, etc.
> 
> Geesh I sound like such a whiny butt!!!
> 
> 
> OK quote:
> "I am doing the best I can given what I have today." Jillian
> 
> "The past does not define you, the present does." Jillian
> 
> I need this one taped to the inside of my car!!!
> 
> "I don't eat McDonald's because it's gross." Jillian


  I'm sorry you're struggling lately.  I wish I had some words of wisdom, but just try not to give up, even trying a little bit every day can help prevent you from back sliding.  Like your quote- do the best you can with what you have today.  It must be tough not having your husband around much.  Try to think of the negative things he does when he's home- dirty socks on the floor, whiskers in the sink, I don't know, the little things that aggravate you, and before you know it he'll be back.  It must be so hard on your kids too.  I'm sure you all look forward to the weekends with him when he is travelling so much, and to have that taken away I'm sure it hard on you all.  Hang in there.



princessbride6205 said:


> I love your optimism. Day 1 of C25k and already planning a race?  You really can do it! We all started somewhere - lots of us WISHers started with the C25k.


Thanks.  It's really a disney trip that I want to start planning!  (I can always walk parts of the race.)



sahbushka said:


> Woo Hoo!  First time I have been BL this round!  Very excited!  And am 38% to my goal for the challenge which is almost on par for being 40% done with the challenge!  Thanks LuvBaloo for putting out the info!  It's great to see where I am at.  Hopefully it will help me stay on track when I am at DL in 10 days!
> 
> SarahMay


Whoo hoo!!  Congrats Sarah on being the biggest loser!!  I remember you has some amazing weight loss last challenge too!! Keep it up, girl. 



tigger813 said:


> Congrats to all the losers! Hope I can join you all soon on the list again!
> 
> Home with my girls today as it's vacation! DH is heading off to work today. I should get some good quality workout time today! Will also definitely do more Just Dance today! Just need to get some of this congestion gone before that happens. Just made myself a cup of green tea to start that process!
> 
> Not snowing here at the moment though they are saying we are supposed to get 6-8 inches later this afternoon! If not, girls and I will go to church to have a Mardi Gras celebration tonight. I am in charge of the kids food so I hope it either doesn't snow or it gets postponed. I hate driving in the snow!
> 
> Time to get the mufffins out of the oven for the girls. Looking forward to more Olympic moments today!


You've had a good cold there, tracey.  The snow just started here.  we're in the 6-8 zone too.  I hope it's light and fluffy.  Have a fun day.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.   It is a chilly 34 here in FL.   I had a great time yesterday at Animal Kingdom.   I also had a huge breakthrough for me.   I did not buy one single thing in the parks.   I ate and drank only what I packed from home.  Usually I buy something for my son and end up tasting it.   Yesterday he only ate the stuff I packed and didnt ask for anything so I didnt offer.    Therefore I had no bites, licks for tastes of something I shouldnot have had.


That is awesome!!  Saves calories and money at the same time.



jennz said:


> I feel like I'm two days forward one day back, but at least I'm netting a positive right?   Been a tough month but I'm still going.  My body is aching!  Does that happen to anyone else?  My feet hurt - PF on one something else on the other, today my knee hurts...
> 
> Time to move on, today is is a new day


  Hang in there, Jenn.  Keep up that positive attitude, and just keep swimming.  Sorry you're so achey.  I know that PF can be so painful, and you wonder if you're favoring that foot, and straining your knee and other foot.  Today is a new day, and you have to take it one day at a time.   



jenanderson said:


> Happy Tuesday Everyone! Today will be a busy one for me as it is back to school, I have WW after school and tonight is a running night for me.  I will try to check in here as much as possible but it won't be as easy as it was for me on the weekend.
> 
> QOTD:  Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day.  What is your favorite healthy breakfast?


Jen, you've done an awesome job as coach.  The thread is so busy and you've been able to answer so many people, and your qotds have been great.  

My fav breakfast is egg beaters in the microwave, with some salsa and ff cheese.  I will add leftover vegies too, or have fruit/ yogurt with it.  It definitely holds me better having more protein in the morning.  I'm going to go have some now.  

Have a great day.


----------



## tigger813

Did the 3 mile WATP. Cleaning out the craft drawers that we have and throwing a lot of junk out! One down, one to go! Need to go downstairs and get the other one out of the storage room! 

Snow is starting to come down now. It snows and then stops and then snows again! Gonna be a long day!


----------



## jennz

Carys said:


> I find that if I've had a burst of activity (such as going for a swim or a walk) and then sit and do nothing for a while, I hurt when I then try to move again, KWIM?  It's de-motivating!  Hang in there though



I hadn't thought of that...I know that when I don't do something active during the day it's hard to sleep, I'm fidgety...that makes sense that it might be making me ache in a few places too.  Thanks!



mikamah said:


> Hang in there, Jenn.  Keep up that positive attitude, and just keep swimming.  Sorry you're so achey.  I know that PF can be so painful, and you wonder if you're favoring that foot, and straining your knee and other foot.  Today is a new day, and you have to take it one day at a time.



I hadn't thought of that either, that I might be favoring my other foot...I'm glad I posted!   

I have decided to cut out the high impact for now, hoping that my aches will be gone when I lose some pounds.  I'll stick to the walking and beginner BL on wii (I'd gone up to intermediate).  I also bought the wii Walk-It Out today.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

QOTD: Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day. What is your favorite healthy breakfast?

I love to have 2 poached on eggs with toast and half a grapefruit. It fills me up and tastes great.

So.... Today is Day 2 of my 21 day Super Walk Challenge. I am doing the new Leslie Sansone Walk at Home Dvd's. This week (Mon-Sun) I do the 2 mile dvd every day. Next week is 3 miles and the next week is 4 miles. These dvd's are part cardio and part strength. Wish me luck it will be alot of exercise in addition to my other workouts.

I hope everyone has a great Tuesday!!!!!

Molly


----------



## corinnak

Worfiedoodles said:


> Just a general comment for everyone thinking about starting exercise and your current size -- I completed two half marathons at over 200 lbs. I started at a pace that was barely 16min miles, and now I'm down to 11:45, under the right conditions (yes, I'm much faster on the TM than outdoors!). I improved that speed and lost that weight over 3 years. I still have a way to go in my journey, but no matter where you are starting, you can do it! I can do it to, and I'm going to start acting like it again. I've been floundering, but I've decided I had to adjust to my new, lower weight, 'cause being under 200 is a mental as well as a physical shift. I'm seeing what is my new normal, and now I'm ready to lose again.



Maria, a half marathon is no joke at any size, but it is certainly an even bigger challenge when our weights are higher - can you imagine carrying the amount of weight you have lost in a backpack for that distance?  You were an amazing athlete then and you're amazing now.  What an incredible increase in pace!

And I think you're smart to realize that your period of maintenance has been an "adjustment period" not a "plateau" or "struggle."  It's a huge adjustment, and sometimes you just need to take the time to make the mental shift or it is too much of a shock.  You're going to do MORE amazing things this year!




Carys said:


> Today's QOTD: "Continuous effort - not strength or intelligence - is the key to unlocking our potential."  Winston Churchill



I also LOVE this quote.  It reminds me of my personal motto:  "Slow but Relentless." Sticking with it counts more than anything in the long term!  If you keep on going, no matter how slowly, you will get to where you're going.


----------



## princessbride6205

Congrats to all our losers and maintainers! 
And a big CONGRATS to sahbushka!



jennz said:


> lol from one whiny butt to another...
> 
> I feel like I'm two days forward one day back, but at least I'm netting a positive right?   Been a tough month but I'm still going.  My body is aching!  Does that happen to anyone else?  My feet hurt - PF on one something else on the other, today my knee hurts...
> 
> Time to move on, today is is a new day


Like you, I feel I'm often 2 steps forward, 1 step back - and ya know, that's still progress! 
I had really bad PF a few years ago. Let me know if you need any treatment advice or stretches. 



Cinderella Girl said:


> So.... Today is Day 2 of my 21 day Super Walk Challenge. I am doing the new Leslie Sansone Walk at Home Dvd's. This week (Mon-Sun) I do the 2 mile dvd every day. Next week is 3 miles and the next week is 4 miles. These dvd's are part cardio and part strength. Wish me luck it will be alot of exercise in addition to my other workouts.:lmao


Good luck! Sounds like a great challenge.

QOTD: Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day. What is your favorite healthy breakfast?
Just in the last 2 weeks we've switched to much healthier breakfasts. DD's new favorite is oatmeal, so we have that almost every weekday. I use the plain oats, use 1/2 water and 1/2 milk for the liquid, then add a little brown sugar. I try to always serve a fruit too. I have a green tea in a to go cup for the commute. 
I also like to make fruit smoothies - frozen fruit plus whatever I have on hand as far as milk, soy milk, yogurt, or juice. When fresh berries start to get a little too squishy to enjoy, I pop them into the freezer. That way I don't waste them, and can eat them in a smoothie later.
I just tried a microwave scrambled egg for the first time 2 weeks ago. It was pretty good! I had one egg in a little mug (or dish), stirred it up, microwaved for 35 seconds and VOILA! Scrambled egg. 

For on the go ideas, if I'm in an insane rush, I grab a Clif bar. They are mostly organic so at least they don't have all the chemicals and corn syrups of your average meal replacement bar. They are also the only ones I can tolerate the taste! Chocolate chip is my fave. For a long time my meal was Instant Breakfast powder mixed with milk, in a to go cup. But it has more sugar than I'd like and it wasn't as filling as 220 cals should be. I still have boxes of mix though, since I stocked up during sales with coupons. So I will be eating the rest of that soon. 
Once in a while I'll have a half of PB sandwich and a piece of fruit or juice.
You could also try making a wrap - microwave your egg(s), toss that and some cheese in a tortilla (fold in the bottom end). I know my DH eats these in the car.


----------



## corinnak

Woops!  Forgot to answer the QOTD!

QOTD: Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day. What is your favorite healthy breakfast?
﻿

OK, I had the BEST breakfast this morning.  I have oatmeal every morning:

1/3 c. old fashioned oats
2/3 c. water
pinch of salt
sprinkle of cinnamon
dribble of vanilla extract.

Cook in the microwave for 2 minutes, then 1- 2 minutes again.

Then I put 2/3 c. frozen wild blueberries on top and usually have it with 2/3 cup milk.  But to day we are almost out of milk, so I mixed up 

1/2 c plain Greek yogurt
1/2 packet stevia
another dribble vanilla extract

and put THAT on top of my oatmeal with frozen blueberries.

Top it all with a sprinkling of chia seeds and it was....fantastic.  I was so full afterward as well, it was just....amazingly good.  And the yogurt is fewer points than the milk would have been.  I have no explanation for that one!

Is it cheezy if I have a tag for talking about maintenance?
_
Maintenance Moment: _ Last week was the third week in a row my weight had crept up just a little bit.  Vascillations, I can live with, but this felt too much like a trend.  So I switched back to the "losing" number of points for this week.  I don't know if this is the right thing to do or not, but I must say, I think it could be a valid tactic for maintaining.  Have a few guidelines in place for when to switch back to "losing" points, such as 'weight up 3 weeks in a row' as well as 'weight up 2 pounds over goal.'  I will continue to figure out what these guidelines are, I'm sure!  

In other news, I went to church on Sunday and got so many comments from the older ladies in the congregation.  I say comments, not compliments because they are sort of weird, mixed things that they say.  Along the lines of "You look great - lose any more and there won't be anything left of you" or to my DH "If your wife loses any more, she's going to disappear!"  I had another lady ask me "how much have you lost, 100 pounds?"  No, but I have the utmost regard and respect for those who lose or attempt to lose 100.  She also said that now I didn't have to worry about it anymore.  She listened patiently while I explained that no, in fact now I have to pay attention just as much as before, or I will be back where I started pretty quickly!  Nice woman, but I don't think we're wired at all the same - she's very slim.  

Here's the thing about these comments:  
I am stronger, healthier, and more able to fully participate in life's
activities than I've ever been before in my life.  I have muscle.  I
have stamina.  I even have a little speed. I certainly do not feel like I am disappearing or wasting away!!!   For the first time in 12
years, I'm within the healthy weight range for my height AND have a
healthy BMI and body fat %, and my weight has been within a 3 pound
range for the past month, at least, so NOW is the time they express
concern about my weight?


----------



## happysmyly

Morning, all (or evening--for our oversea members)...
To-do list is LONG today (catching up on stuff now that I'm back) but wanted to answer today's QOTD.

QOTD: Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day. What is your favorite healthy breakfast?

My favorite is 1 of the 12 gr fiber whole wheat tortillas from Costco with 2 scrambled eggs (we have chickens--and I eat the whole egg - since the majority of nutrients are in the yolk) and a Tbl of salsa.  High protein and high fiber 

I have also enjoyed making a 'fruit syrup' by just boiling down the frozen Berry mix from Costco (blueberries, blackberries and marionberries--I think).  I don't add any sugar or anything else--just cook the berries til they are about 1/2 their original volume.  This is great to have in the fridge to add to some of my other favorite breakfasts.

I enjoy oatmeal--with a 1/2 C of the berry stuff plus a 1/2 oz of chopped up walnuts or pecans--nummy!

Also really like Winco's 10 grain pancakes--I made up a batch and was able to have 6 3-4" pancakes using their serving size amounts--way too many - way too full  but they are very tasty and next time I'll just make half a batch   and enjoy them with the berry stuff.

For smoothies - I keep frozen bananas in the freezer in a ziploc so that mine are just milk, banana and whatever other frozen fruit I am in the mood for--they are always very thick and I love them (though I usually have them for my evening treat - to replace the ice cream habit I had).

When I used to work not at home--I would take a banana, a yogurt and a serving of Kashi Go Lean Crunch for breakfast.

For quick on the go--I have a Fiber 1 granola bar with a piece of fruit 

Have a great Tuesday!!!


----------



## 50sjayne

Yay LuvBaloo for going to the Olympics. e tossed the idea around but 2 of us would have to get a passport and there's the cats etc. etc. We're watching as much as we can though on tv. To say I'm disappointed in the russian couples this year is is an awful understatement....The chinese couple who won though did very well, nice story too. I have always felt the Russians had the ease and grace and passion though. I've seen an awful lot of falls this year on the ice and in the snow-- seems like much more than usual. Watching them is an inspiration in itself. 

QOTD: Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day. What is your favorite healthy breakfast?
Smoothie. banana frozen strawberries, milk, yogurt, natural fruit sauce and honey, some flax. Great. 
I have really tried to use one or 2 eggwhites in my omele-frittata scrambled eggs ? I make but I really hate it. I have found if you sautee the spinach first in a little butter, then add milk you can get a lot more spinach in there. I like lots of salad shrimp or crab in mine too-- mushrooms, peppers, whatever's around. Make a bunch on a day you don't work early then just heat up in the microwave for a few days after.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  I always have a toasted sandwich thin skim coated with peanut butter and fluff.  I've never been a big breakfast eater so it is just enough to get me going and easily holds me over until lunch.


----------



## princessbride6205

corinnak said:


> Is it cheezy if I have a tag for talking about maintenance?
> _
> Maintenance Moment: _ Last week was the third week in a row my weight had crept up just a little bit.  Vascillations, I can live with, but this felt too much like a trend.  So I switched back to the "losing" number of points for this week.  I don't know if this is the right thing to do or not, but I must say, I think it could be a valid tactic for maintaining.  Have a few guidelines in place for when to switch back to "losing" points, such as 'weight up 3 weeks in a row' as well as 'weight up 2 pounds over goal.'  I will continue to figure out what these guidelines are, I'm sure!
> 
> In other news, I went to church on Sunday and got so many comments from the older ladies in the congregation.  I say comments, not compliments because they are sort of weird, mixed things that they say.  Along the lines of "You look great - lose any more and there won't be anything left of you" or to my DH "If your wife loses any more, she's going to disappear!"  I had another lady ask me "how much have you lost, 100 pounds?"  No, but I have the utmost regard and respect for those who lose or attempt to lose 100.  She also said that now I didn't have to worry about it anymore.  She listened patiently while I explained that no, in fact now I have to pay attention just as much as before, or I will be back where I started pretty quickly!  Nice woman, but I don't think we're wired at all the same - she's very slim.
> 
> Here's the thing about these comments:
> I am stronger, healthier, and more able to fully participate in life's
> activities than I've ever been before in my life.  I have muscle.  I
> have stamina.  I even have a little speed. I certainly do not feel like I am disappearing or wasting away!!!   For the first time in 12
> years, I'm within the healthy weight range for my height AND have a
> healthy BMI and body fat %, and my weight has been within a 3 pound
> range for the past month, at least, so NOW is the time they express
> concern about my weight?


I'll have to try your oatmeal ideas so I can enjoy it without adding TBS of brown sugar.
About the comments, this happens in my mom's family all the time. My aunts are always commenting about wasting away and telling me I need to eat. I have a theory that they think these are really compliments. That or they are trying to fatten me up again so that I am their size. I haven't figured out what to say in response really, usually it's a lame attempt to convince them I eat but I'm also really into exercise.  This is about up there in annoying for me with the "When are you having another baby? You can't just have one" (are children Lays potato chips? You can't have just one?) - despite the number of times I've expressed we are happy with 1 child.  
No real advice, but you're right - that these people just don't really "get" your weight loss journey and better health.


----------



## maiziezoe

sahbushka said:


> Is this the one from the comfort classics cookbook?



I got it off the WW website... I looked in my WW Cookbook and it is in there too... I have a bunch of WW cookbooks but not the comfort classics cookbook. 



LuvBaloo said:


> DH & I decided the Olympics are too close to not go and see, so we're taking the rest of the week off and heading down to Vancouver to see some of the free things that are happening and have some fun.  What the heck, the Olympics will probably only be in our home province once in our lifetime, and we have vacation days, so we're heading off tomorrow morning.
> 
> And the weather is supposed to be sunny
> It'll be a quick trip, as we have to be back on Friday so DD-8yo can go to her Brownie campout, and DD-4yo's birthday is Friday, so we've got her party at home on Sunday, and I will have to be cleaning house, and getting party activities, and birthday cake ready on Saturday.  So we're a little  but it'll be fun   And I will hopefully do okay with the eating and be active enough to keep the scale happy!
> 
> (I'll do the weekly results post tonight after I do the packing)



Have so much fun!  I am jealous!



mikamah said:


> I would love to meet up at a disney race!!  And maybe we'll be able to run the whole thing!!!!!
> 
> I did the first day of the c25k today, and the first 2-60 sec jogs were tough, but I kept going, and by the 7th jog, I knew I could make it and was so excited, and started to cry just thinking that I can do it.  I can do anything I set my mind to.  I walked at track at a park down the street on the river, which is beautiful, and 3 times around is 1 mile, while I did the walk/jog, michael raced me on his scooter, playing the turtle and the hare, I was the turtle.  When I went out to do this today, I thought I'd give it a try, and then when the weather is better, really do it, but I want to continue it now.  I deserve to commit 90 minutes a week to myself.   When I came home, I was hungry, and looked at the remaining cinnamon coffee cake, and didn't want it.  I had a yogurt instead, and felt so good all day.  We went to an indoor play area with a friend of michael's, and now we're going to do some wii fit.
> 
> I love reading through all the quotes today.  So many hit home, and we can do anything that we set our minds to.  Those bumps in the road will make us stronger.
> 
> Shannon- You are so right, that you should enjoy the olympics while they are so close.  Have an awesome trip!!  It is a chance of a lifetime.
> 
> Have a great night everyone.



Great job on the C25k training!!!



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!*
> #11- 1.01% - Disney mommy
> #10- TIE at 1.05% - lecach & Octoberbride03
> #9- 1.26% - kimara
> #8- 1.27% - Tasha+Scott
> #7- 1.52% - carmiedog
> #6- 1.66% - DisCanCan
> #5- 1.72% - goofypete
> #4- 1.93% - 3TinksAndAnEeyore
> #3- 1.94% - maiziezoe
> #2- 2.00% - pjlla
> 
> and now
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge
> Week 6 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 2.01 % - sahbushka
> 
> Congratulations *sahbushka*!!!



Congrats!!!  Great job everyone!  Big congrats to sahbushka!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.   It is a chilly 34 here in FL.   I had a great time yesterday at Animal Kingdom.   I also had a huge breakthrough for me.   I did not buy one single thing in the parks.   I ate and drank only what I packed from home.  Usually I buy something for my son and end up tasting it.   Yesterday he only ate the stuff I packed and didnt ask for anything so I didnt offer.    Therefore I had no bites, licks for tastes of something I shouldnot have had.



Good job, Liz!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

I am dragging today. My little boy was sick all day yesterday (just a fever) and my daughter was sick all night last night with a high fever. She gets febrile seizures when her fever gets high so I brought her to bed with me and literally sat up all night staring at her just in case she had a seizure. She didn't. I finally fell asleep around 5 and when I woke up 3 hours later, I had a fever. I hate being sick. Blech.

I did two miles of WATP and then 50 minutes of Wii Fit thinking I would feel better if I worked out. I don't. 

Jennz ~ thanks for the Amazon tip! I just ordered the walking game!!  I can't wait to do it!

*QOTD: Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day. What is your favorite healthy breakfast?*

If it's a homeschool day (Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday) I eat a Fiber One bar and drink a V-8. On non-homeschool days, I have a bowl of Special K with skim milk and a handful of blueberries with coffee and a V-8. 

I also have a small protein drink before I work out or a piece of turkey or chicken. I work out first thing in the morning, then I have my breakfast. I guess I kind of eat two breakfasts.


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, sahbushka!    Great job!  And a big congratulations to our maintainers, too.  I hope that someday we will all be joining you as maintainers!  



jbm02 said:


> Hi everyone.  I've been limited to lurking lately since I am getting ready for a hearing-from-hell.  (can I say that??  no offense meant...)  Unfortunately the attorney on the other side and I have a HUGE personality dislike.  Should make for an interesting hearing (I just keep repeating to myself "remember you are a lady ...)  OMG, it is hard.



, jbm02.  Good luck with your hearing.  Don't you want to say "why can't you advocate your client's case without acting like a jerk?!?"  I had a trial set for next week and was so happy when it was continued.   



LuvBaloo said:


> DH & I decided the Olympics are too close to not go and see, so we're taking the rest of the week off and heading down to Vancouver to see some of the free things that are happening and have some fun.  What the heck, the Olympics will probably only be in our home province once in our lifetime, and we have vacation days, so we're heading off tomorrow morning.



Have a wonderful time at the Olympics, Shannon!  



mikamah said:


> I would love to meet up at a disney race!!  And maybe we'll be able to run the whole thing!!!!!



We could run the 5K on marathon week-end then cheer the half marathon folks the next day . . . 



happysmyly said:


> Wow--what a great day--back from vacation and I had enough time off and on today to 'catch up' with this wonderfully inspiring group--started this morning on pg 146



Glad that you had a good time on your trip!  How was DLR?

, Buffy.  Hope that you are feeling better soon.

, jennz.  PF is the pits.  Are you doing the Wii Fit?  Without shoes?  That was how I flared up my PF the first time.  



Cinderella Girl said:


> So.... Today is Day 2 of my 21 day Super Walk Challenge. I am doing the new Leslie Sansone Walk at Home Dvd's. This week (Mon-Sun) I do the 2 mile dvd every day. Next week is 3 miles and the next week is 4 miles. These dvd's are part cardio and part strength. Wish me luck it will be alot of exercise in addition to my other workouts.



Go, Molly, go!  



maiziezoe said:


> I am dragging today. My little boy was sick all day yesterday (just a fever) and my daughter was sick all night last night with a high fever. She gets febrile seizures when her fever gets high so I brought her to bed with me and literally sat up all night staring at her just in case she had a seizure. She didn't. I finally fell asleep around 5 and when I woke up 3 hours later, I had a fever. I hate being sick. Blech.



, Ann, hope that you and your DS are feeling better soon! 

jen, I love hearing about everyone's healthy breakfasts.  I have a light bagel with 1 T whipped cream cheese and some kind of juice.  It is boring, but it is easy, and I don't have to put much thought into it.  Maybe you guys will inspire me!  

I'm eating some Yoplait Strawberry Greek yogurt I found at the grocery store today.  I like the texture of the greek yogurt but there is something about the taste that is off.  I thought maybe it was less sugar but even after I added 1/2 t that isn't it.  I will have to see what other flavors they have, maybe something I can jazz up with cinnamon because I like having all the extra vitamins and protein.

Have a great day all!


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> I am dragging today. My little boy was sick all day yesterday (just a fever) and my daughter was sick all night last night with a high fever. She gets febrile seizures when her fever gets high so I brought her to bed with me and literally sat up all night staring at her just in case she had a seizure. She didn't. I finally fell asleep around 5 and when I woke up 3 hours later, I had a fever. I hate being sick. Blech.
> 
> I did two miles of WATP and then 50 minutes of Wii Fit thinking I would feel better if I worked out. I don't.
> 
> Jennz ~ thanks for the Amazon tip! I just ordered the walking game!!  I can't wait to do it!
> 
> [



Wow I hope your dd's fever goes away -I'd be watching nonstop too!  And I hope your fever goes away!

Woo hoo we'll be walking with wii together!    I'll let you know what I'm wearing so we can match.



lisah0711 said:


> , jennz.  PF is the pits.  Are you doing the Wii Fit?  Without shoes?  That was how I flared up my PF the first time.



Lisa I do always wear shoes on the wii, or anywhere, but I think it's those darn jumping jacks that flared it up!  The jogging in place I can do, and Leslie Sansone's "boosted walking" but the jumping jacks do me in.  That's why I'm taking my wii BL back down to beginner, between the jacks and jump rope something got me.  Of course I could always cheat...not really!

princessbride6205 - sure I'll take whatever advice you have!  Right now I pretty much take naproxen and do calf stretches whenever I think about it.  I think I need to do something to strengthen the front of my legs too...

Thanks!


----------



## jbm02

mikamah said:


> Jen, you've done an awesome job as coach.  The thread is so busy and you've been able to answer so many people, and your qotds have been great.
> 
> 
> Have a great day.



Jen, I wish I could have posted more this week.  You did an amazing job!!  



happysmyly said:


> QOTD: Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day. What is your favorite healthy breakfast?



Because I typically go to the gym from 5AM-6AM, I am always rushing for breakfast (need to get home, make 4 lunches, get 2 kids and 1 husband up and out the door...yes, I could make lunches the night before but that misguided plan usually only lasts til Wednesday!!!!).  
I like toasted Arnold's multi-grain bread with Pollaner all-fruit, or a hard boiled egg, and sometimes a protein shake or smoothie with Greek yogurt, 1.2 banana and blueberries.... but if I have to run out the door without the chance to eat, I keep a box of Kashi bars at my desk at work...

Pretty snow here today.  Not much - only 4 or 5 inches.  Plows were out early so roads are all clear and it just looks like a winter wonderland. 

I have a 7:30 conference call tonight on the hearing-from- he (double hockey sticks).  But I may sneak in and lurk just to keep my sanity...

Have a great night everyone!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD: Favorite Healthy Breakfast: -- My favorite healthy breakfast is an egg and egg white scrambled with onions and peppers and a tiny bit of cheese. I add a clementine and hot cup of tea, and I'm good 'til lunch. I get a serving of veggies, which is great for me. I add _a lot _of veggies to the egg mixture.  I like this because it's filling and helps control my hunger, and it doesn't start me out with a lot of carbs. I think I am carb-sensitive, because if I start my day with a big carb breakfast, I'm starving all day long, even if the WW points of the breakfast are not excessive...

Oh, so a little trick to shake it up -- depending what I have the night before, I'll set aside a little bit to be the veggie part. We usually have something steamed (broccoli, green beans, etc.) with dinner, so it's nice to add some variety to breakfast. 

Thank you so much for all the positive comments! Most of what I've been able to accomplish has been because I had the support of great people on the same journey. The food quote I love about food and fuel? It's from *Steffwalks aka Connie*, a fabulous WISHer who adapted it from Finding Nemo. It is so inspiring to me to read everyone's thoughts, progress, and even setbacks. It's very helpful to realize you are not alone, and I'd like to think there's a lot of Team Ohana spirit over here -- "No One Left Behind". 

Ok, so tomorrow is my big kick-off -- Lent is my yearly chance to get back on track, and I usually do pretty well. This year instead of giving something up, I am vowing to stick to my WW daily points and scheduled exercise. After 40 days, I should be well on my way. For some reason, I do better when I tie my objective in with Lent. I'd like to say it's because I'm so faithful  , but I think it's actually because I get extra focus, since most people around me are giving up or adding something, it's more of a "group think" thing. If you turn down the cookie at the company "do" because you gave it up for Lent, it just seems more valid than, "I don't care for any, thank you". Not to start a conversation about religion, I'm just going for what works for me. This is how I gave up regular soda, started exercising regularly, and gave up a nightly chocolate habit. I still eat it, just not every night 

 to everyone who is sick or has a sick wee one. This is a hard and cold time of the year 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Watching Celebrity Fit Club right now! Planning on going downstairs at 7 to do a 2 mile WATP and maybe a few dances on Just Dance.

Been cleaning all day. Cleaned out DD2's bedroom and then did most of the living room including in, under and behind the couch. I was really good earlier in the day. Tonight we finished our spicy chicken dip from yesterday and had a steak and onion sub for supper. I am still drinking my water and will continue tonight.

Tomorrow is going to be a crazy day. I have to pick up stuff for a book show I'm doing tomorrow night and take DD2 to the dentist. After that we have to drive to Salem, NH to take care of some refinancing business. We'll probably just stop at McD's for lunch on the way. Tomorrow night I'll then have to drive an hour to get to my book show and hopefully be home by 10. I will get up early and do the 3 mile Slim and Sleek Pilates walk. That will probably be it for the day. I'll probably just eat leftover steak and onions for supper as it will be something quick.

Well, time to go clean up after supper so I can then head down to get in some more workouts. I will really miss BL tonight but will enjoy the Olympics!


----------



## tigger813

Almost forgot the QOTD:

My favorite healthy breakfast is cheese and chive egg beaters with added mushrooms on lite wheat bread!

Got at least 6 inches of snow this afternoon. Mardi Gras dinner was postponed to another day so I get to stay in tonight!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Ooooh! Anyone else going through BL withdrawal? I'm going to have to do my weights while I watch the Olympics. 

Anyone else having a traditional Fat Tuesday dinner? It's ok, you can admit it. Tomorrow is a fresh start!

Maria


----------



## jbm02

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ooooh! Anyone else going through BL withdrawal? I'm going to have to do my weights while I watch the Olympics.
> 
> Anyone else having a traditional Fat Tuesday dinner? It's ok, you can admit it. Tomorrow is a fresh start!
> 
> Maria



What is a traditional Fat Tuesday dinner?   Our tradition for the night before Lent is fish... somehow, I don't think that's what you are talking about!!!


----------



## jennz

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ooooh! Anyone else going through BL withdrawal? I'm going to have to do my weights while I watch the Olympics.
> 
> Anyone else having a traditional Fat Tuesday dinner? It's ok, you can admit it. Tomorrow is a fresh start!
> 
> Maria



lol yes!!  DD doesn't have any tests tomorrow so I told her if she gets a quick shower when she gets home from practice she can stay up til 10 and watch it!  I might not tell her it's not on until after the shower - anything for a "short" shower from her - that's still 15 minutes!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

jbm02 said:


> What is a traditional Fat Tuesday dinner?   Our tradition for the night before Lent is fish... somehow, I don't think that's what you are talking about!!!



Well, I suspect everyone does have a different tradition (and I'd love to hear them all!)...my parents were from Southern Missouri, and we always had pancakes as a church dinner. We don't have that at my local church, but we do the pancakes at home. We do pancakes on Fat Tuesday, and fish on Ash Wednesday, to "kick off" Lent. 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

jennz said:


> lol yes!!  DD doesn't have any tests tomorrow so I told her if she gets a quick shower when she gets home from practice she can stay up til 10 and watch it!  I might not tell her it's not on until after the shower - anything for a "short" shower from her - that's still 15 minutes!



DD must be a tween! I can barely get my tween ds to shower, but once he agrees he stays in there all night...he comes out with his hair gelled, etc., and he's going to bed! I think I'm glad I don't get 12 yr. old logic 

Maria


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

maiziezoe said:


> I am dragging today. My little boy was sick all day yesterday (just a fever) and my daughter was sick all night last night with a high fever. She gets febrile seizures when her fever gets high so I brought her to bed with me and literally sat up all night staring at her just in case she had a seizure. She didn't. I finally fell asleep around 5 and when I woke up 3 hours later, I had a fever. I hate being sick. Blech.



Oh no I hope you feel better soon.   ((HUGS))


----------



## jenanderson

jennz said:


> FYI...Amazon is having a sale on some wii today, their lightning deals...Walk it Out is on right now for $19.99, they'll be having Toy Story, BL, and I think that EA Active later on.
> 
> QOTD:  I always have breakfast, I'm always hungry    I usually have one of those light Thomas English muffins w/an egg or Fiber One cereal.



Thanks for sharing the Amazon deals!  Hopefully some people were able to take advantage of it today.

I am ALWAYS hungry...or so I think!    I need to learn how to be sure I always have a good breakfast though.  This is a big weakness for me.



Carys said:


> Yep, both tasks achieved *salute*  Also bought a diary to start a food journal.  I guess that will be my goal for tomorrow...(I'm in a totally different timezone so it's late evening here).



Great job on getting the food journal!    I find that keeping track of everything keeps me losing each week and makes me feel good about being in control of my eating habits.  I actually enjoy doing my journal but am struggling with where I like journaling the best.  



mikamah said:


> Jen, you've done an awesome job as coach.  The thread is so busy and you've been able to answer so many people, and your qotds have been great.
> 
> My fav breakfast is egg beaters in the microwave, with some salsa and ff cheese.  I will add leftover vegies too, or have fruit/ yogurt with it.  It definitely holds me better having more protein in the morning.  I'm going to go have some now.



Thanks!  It has been a lot of fun being the coach this week and it has really got me thinking a lot about my own progress.  

Love the egg beaters but I am going to have to try to add some salsa and cheese!  That sounds great!



tigger813 said:


> Did the 3 mile WATP. Cleaning out the craft drawers that we have and throwing a lot of junk out! One down, one to go! Need to go downstairs and get the other one out of the storage room!
> 
> Snow is starting to come down now. It snows and then stops and then snows again! Gonna be a long day!



Great job clearing out the clutter!  That is what I am going to work on my whole spring break.  It makes me feel so much better to be organized and healthy!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I feel like a bum.  I didnt do any exercise today at all.  It is only the second time since Jan 1st that I have not done anything.   I was cleaning all morning, than my son was home from school sick, then hair appt, dinner and the day just got away from me.   Now it is to late to take my walk.  Oh well.   Get over it right.

My favorite healthy breakfast is 1 egg and 2 whites omelete with fresh spinich and onion sauteed with olive oil then a little ff feta and parm cheese.  So yummy takes darn close to spinch pie.   Mmmm


----------



## donac

jennz said:


> lol yes!!  DD doesn't have any tests tomorrow so I told her if she gets a quick shower when she gets home from practice she can stay up til 10 and watch it!  I might not tell her it's not on until after the shower - anything for a "short" shower from her - that's still 15 minutes!





Worfiedoodles said:


> DD must be a tween! I can barely get my tween ds to shower, but once he agrees he stays in there all night...he comes out with his hair gelled, etc., and he's going to bed! I think I'm glad I don't get 12 yr. old logic
> 
> Maria



When we had our furnace replaced a couple of weeks ago we had two options: a standard and a very high tech one.  If we chose the high tech one we could add on a water heater that had 200 gallons of continuous hot water.  Dh and I looked at each other and said "NO we would never get ds out of the shower"  And he is 25 and takes 30 minutes showers.  

Had an inservice today and learned absolutely nothing.  Tomorrow is our first day of school in a week.  I guess I should think about what I going to teach tomorrow. 

Sitting here watching women's curling.  We love curling in the house (at least ds's and I do)  Don't ask me why.  We got into it at least 2 Olympics ago.  Last Olympic I would get up at 4 in the morning and watch it eating breakfast.  It was nice to watch it with dinner tonight. 


Woodiedoodle  I know what you mean about Lent.  I am thinking about the same thing.  I don't do WW but I am leaning towards just trying to be the healthiest that I can be in this Lent.  Getting to bed on time if I can (can't do next week Tech week for the show I am working on), watching my diet, exercising and the biggest that I am going to do is give up chocolate.  Dh's family wasn't big on doing things for Lent so we have never have been big on it in our house but I can do this by myself.

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Woodiedoodle  I know what you mean about Lent.  I am thinking about the same thing.  I don't do WW but I am leaning towards just trying to be the healthiest that I can be in this Lent.  Getting to bed on time if I can (can't do next week Tech week for the show I am working on), watching my diet, exercising and the biggest that I am going to do is give up chocolate.  Dh's family wasn't big on doing things for Lent so we have never have been big on it in our house but I can do this by myself. QUOTE]
> 
> You don't have to do it by yourself -- I am with you and I bet there are others who will join in and have goals for Lent, too!
> 
> I love the story about the water heater, but it scares me a little -- I thought he was going to grow out of it!
> 
> I'm sorry your in-service wasn't productive. A lot of the training I attend is that way...
> 
> Giving up chocolate is HUGE! DH actually wouldn't want me to do that -- he's said before that could destabilize the family
> 
> Maria


----------



## jennz

Worfiedoodles said:


> DD must be a tween! I can barely get my tween ds to shower, but once he agrees he stays in there all night...he comes out with his hair gelled, etc., and he's going to bed! I think I'm glad I don't get 12 yr. old logic
> 
> Maria



  Yes she is!  She'll be 12 in a few weeks.  That's funny.  She always gripes about showers too and then is in there forever.  No hair gel though.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I feel like a bum.  I didnt do any exercise today at all.  It is only the second time since Jan 1st that I have not done anything.   I was cleaning all morning, than my son was home from school sick, then hair appt, dinner and the day just got away from me.   Now it is to late to take my walk.  Oh well.   Get over it right.



Girl - cleaning is exercise!  



donac said:


> When we had our furnace replaced a couple of weeks ago we had two options: a standard and a very high tech one.  If we chose the high tech one we could add on a water heater that had 200 gallons of continuous hot water.  Dh and I looked at each other and said "NO we would never get ds out of the shower"  And he is 25 and takes 30 minutes showers.



Too funny!!  So I should expect it not to get better until she has her own house and own water bill?  That's funny that you and your dh both said that.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: My favorite breakfast hasn't been filling me up lately so I really appreciated this question. I've read some great breakfast ideas and am looking forward to trying some of them. Will have to start trying them on Thursday because I'm one of those people who eats next to nothing for breakfast and lunch on Ash Wednesday.

Had an ok day today. I got in some good, solid exercise and am planning to do the same tomorrow. Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## tigger813

In lieu of another workout I shoveled the driveway, front walk and cleaned off the cars. Still drinking that lovely water!


----------



## jenanderson

Alright - as your coach I have been trying to respond to everyone but I will say tonight that it has been a really long day and I am way too tired so I will make some general comments.

I am really excited to have new ideas for breakfast!  Thanks for sharing everyone.  It really helps to hear what other people are doing...to see common threads of what is working and also new and different things that I might not have even thought of.  

To anyone who struggled through the day...we can continue to do this one day at a time.  I have had a struggling sort of day.  I did great with my food and didn't go over in points.  I planned on running today but ended up having to stay at school until 7:30 PM and I came home with a very scratchy throat and feeling like I am getting a cold.  There went my running plans for the day.  Then I felt bad because I did not get up early and exercise today and I should have.  I kind of was feeling guilty about it but then I decided that I run/walked 21K this weekend and would be fine without running today.  Life happens and I am going to deal with it by going to bed early tonight and running with DH tomorrow right after school.  

To those of you who did everything you wanted to today and felt success...keep it up!  Despite the fact that I felt bad about the exercise...I had success today as well.  Went to WW to weigh in between school and the Open House and I lost 2 pounds for the week!  I felt great that the scale showed a loss...even with the weekly struggles.  I think it is hard work, persistence, willingness to try new things and constant recording.  It feels great when after all that work there is success.

So, with all of that...I am signing off for the night.  I am going to have something warm to drink for my throat, answer a couple of e-mails and get to bed.  I promise to be more attentive tomorrow.  Have a great night everyone!

Jen


----------



## lisah0711

I think that you're a great coach, jen!  Get a good night's sleep and hope that you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Octoberbride03

I am at the end of a 6 day work week.  YAY  So tomorrow I'm off and then just 2 days on b4 a whole weekend off.  

I'm largely sticking to my plan and I'm very happy about it.  I do need to make better use of NASCAR Red flags but I got a whole season to get better at that 

My new exercise set is going well. Tonight I did the Core Fusion workout, and I felt sooooo good when it was done I'm not actually sure i worked out  I really have to get used to an instructor who isn't trying to kill me


Anyhow, this brings me a to a question.  This morning I realized that tomorrow is Ash Weds.  and for the first time in a couple of years I am off from work.  My original plan had been to do an extra long workout maybe 50 minutes to an hour.  But this morning my catholic self kicked in and reminded me that i am supposed to Fast for the day.  The Fast consists of 2 small meals and 1 regular size meal and no snacks.  SO now I'm rethinking my workout plans.   

Is anybody here doing the Fast and still working out?  Or just have advice on how much i should do?  

If I'm working i don't do it because my job is too physical. But since I'm off tomorrow I really should do the fast.  So if anybody has suggestions I'm all ears.  I'd like to do some exercise other than walking the dog, but exercising makes me hungry. 


As for the QOTD: Generally, my healthiest breakfasts are on work days and pretty mindless.  A bowl of Kashi Cinnamon Harvest and a cup of V8.   The Kashi is just sweet enough to satisfy my long sugarfied cereal self without having lots of sugar. ETA: I should say added sugar since the sugar in the cereal comes from the cane juice in the ingredients, but overall a much better ratio of fiber to sugar than you will find on most cereals.  Since i get up at 5:30am for my work day this is about all I'm capable of doing

Weighing in tomorrow morning as well as taking measurements so we'll see how well I've done in the month since I started this journey.


----------



## Carys

Far out, you guys are a chatty lot, so many questions and things I want to say, where to start? It's awesome to have found such an active group of positive people.



Cinderella Girl said:


> These dvd's are part cardio and part strength. Wish me luck it will be alot of exercise in addition to my other workouts.



Good luck!  What would you say your ratio of cardio to srength workout time is?  I enjoy cardio but never do strength training because I find it so dull.



corinnak said:


> Sticking with it counts more than anything in the long term!  If you keep on going, no matter how slowly, you will get to where you're going.



That's so true!  With weightloss it doesn't really matter how awesome you do for any short peiod of time, mediocre progress over a long period of time gets you so much further in the end.  Of course those awesome days help with the ol' motivation lol.



princessbride6205 said:


> Just in the last 2 weeks we've switched to much healthier breakfasts. DD's new favorite is oatmeal, so we have that almost every weekday.



I love the taste of oatmeal, it's one of those things I miss when I low carb, but then I remind myself when eating "bad" I hardly ever had breakfast anyway so I should quit whining lol.  Oatmeal tastes so good in itself, and you can do so many things with it to change up the flavour too.



corinnak said:


> I say comments, not compliments because they are sort of weird, mixed things that they say.



Isn't it strange how people feeel it's ok to comment on our appearance like that at all?  I can see why if they're trying to be encouraging but if they're not, well what a lot of nosey parkers. I wouldn't walk up to someone and tell them what a bad hair day they're having, you know?



50sjayne said:


> The chinese couple who won though did very well, nice story too.



I thought the Chinese pair were breath-taking, very beautiful, and nice to see atheletes who aren't spring chickens comparatively showing the others how it's done with style.



maiziezoe said:


> I am dragging today. My little boy was sick all day yesterday (just a fever) and my daughter was sick all night last night with a high fever.



Wow! Sounds like a rough day, it must be hard to focus on taking care of yourself when you're taking care of sick ones.  Hope tomorrow is better 



lisah0711 said:


> I will have to see what other flavors they have, maybe something I can jazz up with cinnamon because I like having all the extra vitamins and protein.



Vitamins is something I wanted to ask you all about - I've started taking a women's multivitamin, but does anyone take any vitamins in particular when trying to lose weight?  ( I mean everyday vitamins, rather than things to help speed up metabolism or weight loss orientated products).



Worfiedoodles said:


> If you turn down the cookie at the company "do" because you gave it up for Lent, it just seems more valid than, "I don't care for any, thank you".



Isn't that wierd how in social occasions it's perfectable acceptable to refuse food for religious reasons or a recognised medical condition like diabetes, but if you refuse something just because you don' t think it's very healthy and don't want it, people will pressure you to eat it? i.e. just one won't hurt. We are so good at weightloss sabotage ourselves we don't need help,  KWIM?



tigger813 said:


> Watching Celebrity Fit Club right now!



What's Celebrity Fit Club? US TV programme?



donac said:


> We love curling in the house (at least ds's and I do)  Don't ask me why.



When someone first explained what curling was to me, I thought they were pulling my leg  I enjoyed the Simpsons episode this week which featured Marge and Homer curling though.



donac said:


> Giving up chocolate is HUGE! DH actually wouldn't want me to do that -- he's said before that could destabilize the family



I'm not a chocolate girl myself, but I can pinpoint cheese as the food necessary to my success.  Everytime I try to loose weight, the moment I try giving up the cheese is the moment it's all over.  Cheese is necessary 



jenanderson said:


> Went to WW to weigh in between school and the Open House and I lost 2 pounds for the week!



Hey that's great, a week with a loss is a good week, and you're doing a great job cheering us on to boot!

So, I have begun writing my journal.  As with all stationary products here in Taiwan, the journal is insanely cute - this one is themed after a cat travelling around the world.  At the bottom of some of the pages are little phrases, some of which make sense, some of which are chinglish.  If anyone's interested, I'll keep posting these as I work my way through the journal.  Because first journal entries are always really long, I've aleady used up a number of pages, so here are the sayings so far (I promise, no typos, exactly as the journal says):

Take you to a trip around the world.
Seek the best in everything.
We should expent everything from ourselves.
Never say no to the opportunity of making new friends.
Feel the satisfaction that comes from completing a tast performed.
The unkindness of others is the fertilizer for one's own grown.
Being that feeling of wonder back to the present.
Fill yourself with uninhabited.

So as you can see, some are cute and motivational, and some..well...I wonder just what they're trying to say to me.  We should expent everything from ourselves?


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I'm kind of ticked at the moment.  I have mentioned here befoer some of the issues I have had with one of my paras- 5 no call no shows, constantly leaving the classroom, texting when he is supposed to be working with students, not following my lesson plans, etc. I will say he has been much better lately, but I think most of that is due to being a one on one with my most difficult student. (the cell phone is still out all the time.) Well, my building made him classified employee of the year. To be fair, he does work with the student who is the most aggressive. I also have not told anybody other than the principal and my process coordinator about the issues, so I don't think others are aware of his actual job performance. But it's still like a slap in the face.
l
For lent, I am giving up eating out all together. That will definitely help me with this challenge!


----------



## sahbushka

I too had my WW meeting tonight and am now down over 81 lbs!  Not feeling great today...even went home early from work which I NEVER do unless the kids are sick!  Hopeing to work out more this week!

Take care all,
SArahMay


----------



## lisaviolet

Sarah - congratulations on the BL #1 and on the 81. It makes me smile.  Because I remember at one point - last BL - where you were very frustrated.  And now look at you!  Fantastic.  So anyone who is just starting out just remember that this is what happens when you accept the highs and lows and keep pushing.  This great success.   Forget newbies - good reminder for me!  Kidding on forget the newbies and laughing.  

And Pamela!  Look at your week.   

I won't say for the hundredth time I can't keep up with this and my other WISH thread.  But I just did.  

Am reading and wishing I had more to give/share.  

 to all.


----------



## lisaviolet

And Kathy - I have to go back and see if things have shifted for you.  Probably.  But I wanted to say last week that it gives me tremendous strength that you come on and talk about your struggles so openly and stay with it. Onward.   It's a wonderful inspiration to many I'm sure.


----------



## ladytink75

Tuesday QOTD: Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day. What is your favorite healthy breakfast?

I feel in love with the weight watchers yogurt... I try to eat one of those at least everyday...


----------



## jenanderson

Octoberbride03 said:


> Anyhow, this brings me a to a question.  This morning I realized that tomorrow is Ash Weds.  and for the first time in a couple of years I am off from work.  My original plan had been to do an extra long workout maybe 50 minutes to an hour.  But this morning my catholic self kicked in and reminded me that i am supposed to Fast for the day.  The Fast consists of 2 small meals and 1 regular size meal and no snacks.  SO now I'm rethinking my workout plans.
> 
> Is anybody here doing the Fast and still working out?  Or just have advice on how much i should do?
> 
> If I'm working i don't do it because my job is too physical. But since I'm off tomorrow I really should do the fast.  So if anybody has suggestions I'm all ears.  I'd like to do some exercise other than walking the dog, but exercising makes me hungry.



I don't fast but I was thinking about this.  I would think that you would want to be sure you get some good protein in, be sure to eat filling types of foods and drink lots of water.  I have found that if I drink steady throughout the day it really helps with the hunger, even if I exercise.  Good Luck!



Carys said:


> So, I have begun writing my journal.  As with all stationary products here in Taiwan, the journal is insanely cute - this one is themed after a cat travelling around the world.  At the bottom of some of the pages are little phrases, some of which make sense, some of which are chinglish.  If anyone's interested, I'll keep posting these as I work my way through the journal.  Because first journal entries are always really long, I've aleady used up a number of pages, so here are the sayings so far (I promise, no typos, exactly as the journal says):
> 
> Take you to a trip around the world.
> Seek the best in everything.
> We should expent everything from ourselves.
> Never say no to the opportunity of making new friends.
> Feel the satisfaction that comes from completing a tast performed.
> The unkindness of others is the fertilizer for one's own grown.
> Being that feeling of wonder back to the present.
> Fill yourself with uninhabited.
> 
> So as you can see, some are cute and motivational, and some..well...I wonder just what they're trying to say to me.  We should expent everything from ourselves?



Your journal sounds like a lot of fun!  Thanks for sharing the quotes - many of them gave me a good laugh!  I hope that you find journaling a helpful thing.  I really enjoy seeing what my patterns are and being able to learn from past entries.  Keep up your journal and I am sure you will have great success as well!!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm kind of ticked at the moment.  I have mentioned here befoer some of the issues I have had with one of my paras- 5 no call no shows, constantly leaving the classroom, texting when he is supposed to be working with students, not following my lesson plans, etc. I will say he has been much better lately, but I think most of that is due to being a one on one with my most difficult student. (the cell phone is still out all the time.) Well, my building made him classified employee of the year. To be fair, he does work with the student who is the most aggressive. I also have not told anybody other than the principal and my process coordinator about the issues, so I don't think others are aware of his actual job performance. But it's still like a slap in the face.
> l
> For lent, I am giving up eating out all together. That will definitely help me with this challenge!



I am so sorry to hear about your problem with the para.    It is really hard to deal with employees who do not do the right thing when you are working so hard.  I had a para who SLEPT in my classroom last year!  It is just frustrating.  

I think giving up eating out for lent is a great idea!  DH and I did not go out to eat for the first 3 weeks of starting our weight loss and it did really help.  



sahbushka said:


> I too had my WW meeting tonight and am now down over 81 lbs!  Not feeling great today...even went home early from work which I NEVER do unless the kids are sick!  Hopeing to work out more this week!



WOW!  I am so impressed with your weight loss!  It is all of you who are so successful that keep me motivated and thinking that I can do it too!  Hope that you are feeling better.



lisaviolet said:


> So anyone who is just starting out just remember that this is what happens when you accept the highs and lows and keep pushing.  This great success.



I love this!  It is so important to accept the highs and the lows...when we all just push through it, we do great!



ladytink75 said:


> I feel in love with the weight watchers yogurt... I try to eat one of those at least everyday...



I might have to try these.  I am eating yogurt everyday but not loving the brand I buy.


----------



## tigger813

Celebrity Fit Club is on VH1. Has beens trying to get back in shape for the most part. Bobby Brown, Sebastian Bach, and some others!

Feeling really lousy this morning. My head is so congested and I have to be out most of the day today and even tonight! Time to do the nasal rinse and shower. I'll have to do a little bit more shoveling at some point as well.


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  Happy Wednesday!  

*Mini Challenge for You if you are Interested:  *Add some variety to your life!!!!  Today, try to spend at least 10 minutes doing a new exercise.  It could be something you have wanted to try but just haven't.  It could be something you find in a book or on the Internet.  Maybe you have a DVD you haven't tried or a new Wii game.  Give it a try!  _Be prepared to share about what you tried in tomorrow's QOTD!_ 

*Today's QOTD:  Let's talk about scales!  Do you weigh yourself everyday?  Do you only weigh once or twice a week?  What time of the day do you weigh yourself?  Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others?  Share your advice when it comes to the scale.*

My scale is horrible so I certainly hope someone here recommends a good one!  

I used to weigh myself everyday and sometimes even more than once a day.  It would drive me kind of nuts to see all the different weights I would get in a day or even from day to day.  I have now changed to weighing myself about every other day.  I am beginning to recognize how my body is up at some times and down others and not let that number on the scale totally freak me out.  My favorite time to weigh myself is right before I jump in the shower as my morning weight is the best.  The funniest time to weigh myself is after a long run - it is always a couple of pounds lighter then before I ran!  That alone is enough to inspire me to keep on running!  

Well, I went to bed earlier last night and feel better today.  My throat is still very scratchy and it is going to be a bit challenging to teach today because of that but at least my nose is not running as bad as it was.  It is hard because so many of my students have horrible colds and are feeling free to share their germs with me!  

Hope everyone has a great day!
Jen


----------



## lovedvc

I'm hoping some of you have some suggestions for me.  Here is the background.  2.5 years ago I asked my doctor to put me on prescription water pills.  Why?  Because with both of my boys I had toxemia and the water retention during pregnancy was awful and the water retention unfortunately remained with me after giving birth, so 6 years after my son I asked for the Rx.  I stayed on them all that time but had progressively put back on 15 pounds and was also noticing dehydration symtoms.  So at the beginning of January I went off the water pills.  For the last 2 weeks the retention is building again.  I can actually grip my shins with my fingers and leave indents in my shins, it's pretty gross.  I was just wondering if any of you have any ideas on how to deal with this.  I don't want to go back to the Rx on a daily basis, but maybe every 2 - 3 days take a pill or maybe there is a natural way.  Drinking more water is not a possibility, if I drink anymore my organs will begin to float.  I also make sure I don't eat foods that are high in sodium.


----------



## Octoberbride03

lovedvc said:


> I'm hoping some of you have some suggestions for me.  Here is the background.  2.5 years ago I asked my doctor to put me on prescription water pills.  Why?  Because with both of my boys I had toxemia and the water retention during pregnancy was awful and the water retention unfortunately remained with me after giving birth, so 6 years after my son I asked for the Rx.  I stayed on them all that time but had progressively put back on 15 pounds and was also noticing dehydration symtoms.  So at the beginning of January I went off the water pills.  For the last 2 weeks the retention is building again.  I can actually grip my shins with my fingers and leave indents in my shins, it's pretty gross.  I was just wondering if any of you have any ideas on how to deal with this.  I don't want to go back to the Rx on a daily basis, but maybe every 2 - 3 days take a pill or maybe there is a natural way.  Drinking more water is not a possibility, if I drink anymore my organs will begin to float.  I also make sure I don't eat foods that are high in sodium.




I admit I've never been on diuretics(unless you count midol) but the edema you mention troubles me. I saw a Dr. do this on the health channel to a pair of twins who were participating in the weight loss challenge and she got the same results, but they were both over 400lbs when they started or close to that.  When  is the last time you had a blood workup at the Dr's?   I think you should tell him/her about the edema and  see what they say.  Something sounds off to me, but I'm not medical in any way so I don't really know.


----------



## pjlla

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> My recipe makover is actually from ww:
> Chocolate Bran muffins: 1 pt each
> 3 cups kellogs all bran (not buds kind)
> 2 1/4 cups water
> 1 1/2 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 box Betty Crocker lowfat Brownie Mix
> 
> Soak waster and all bran for 7 min.   Than add the 1/2 box of Brownie mix and baking powder.  Spray muffin pan with Pam.   Makes about 20.  Bake at 350 for 15-17 min.   They are good but I dont double this recipe because they go bad fast  in about 3 days so freeze or eat them fast.   There are only 2 of us so I have to freeze some of them.



I made these last week, but my recipe was a bit different.  My recipe called for the entire box of brownie mix.  But I had to add a full cup of water to make the dough mixable.  They were very tasty. The recipe I read said that it made 12 muffins at 1 pt each.  But I made about 14 muffin the first time and 16 this time (I just made them again last night).  I still counted them for 1 pt each. I ate almost an entire batch last week and I still lost a good amount of weight so I am figuring that the 1 pt each is good.  I added a bit of cocoa powder to this most recent batch to try to "up" the chocolately-ness.  It helped a little bit.



LuvBaloo said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I'm happy to report a loss of 1lb!  Since I've been the Queen of lose a little, gain a little for months, I happy to see 2 weeks of losses!  I will stay focussed and lose again next week to break into new territory on the scale  I am committing to follow through with it!



WOOHOO!  Two weeks of weight loss!  I am happy for you.



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Everyone!*  I think it was good yesterday to think about all the challenges we are still facing and also to think again of all we can do to make improvements that will help us on our path to becoming healthier individuals.  Today I want to focus on all the positive things so here is your QOTD!
> 
> *Today's QOTD:  What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?*
> 
> For me, I thought I would share the two that I feel the best about...
> 
> 1.  When I started this, walking for 30 minutes was something that left me totally winded and I didn't even get 1 miles.  Tomorrow, I am going to do a 5K and I am going to RUN the whole thing!
> 
> 2.  When I started, my belt still had 3 "tighter spots" and I hated how it cut into my belly.  Now, I am using that very last hole on the belt and am thinking I might need to get a smaller belt!
> 
> Alright, it is time to get moving around here.  My plans for the day include:  throwing away the chocolate , loads of laundry (a great workout since the bedrooms are on the 2nd floor and the laundry room is in the basement), a nice long run outside (hate my TM and it is above 10° today), a bit of cross-training, cleaning the house and then a nap before DH and I go out for dinner together!  Plus, I will be checking in here throughout the day!  Have a good one!



I guess my answer to the QOTD would be finally getting my wedding ring resized BACK to its original wedding day size.  



maiziezoe said:


> Happy Saturday! The sun is shining in Illinois! Whoo Hoo!
> 
> I am picking up my hubby from the airport in a few hours. I am so excited to see him.  We are going to his dads after the airport and then we're going out to dinner. I have no clue where we are going to eat and that scares me. Everything is going to be packed because tomorrow is Valentines Day so we'll probably end up at DH's favorite hot dog stand. Maybe I will pack a few fiber bars and eat something substantial when we get home from dinner. Oh well, another day, another challenge.
> 
> *Today's QOTD: What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?*
> 
> Giving up sugar was a huge success for me. I was a sugar-a-holic. I used to buy a 5 lb bag of sugar once a week.... since giving it up, I haven't bought a bag since Christmas.
> 
> I've also gone down a size or two in my clothes and I am now wearing clothes I wore before I got pregnant with my 5 year old.



OKay...... I have to ask... WHAT were you doing with 5 lb of sugar EVERY WEEK??  Were you baking or using it in coffee or what??  We probably buy 5lb of sugar every few months (of course, I don't bake).  Whatever the case, good job giving it up.  That is a huge addiction to overcome.



corinnak said:


> Today's QOTD: What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?
> 
> I had a big one today at the TC Valentine's Day 5K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fastest I have ever run a 5K and greatly surpassed my expectations for myself today.  I had been hoping to run a 5K under 28 minutes later this spring.  This is faster than I could have hoped to run one year ago, and more than 10 minutes faster than my first 5K in 2007.  Ultimately, speed is not that important in life, but it does feel good to have a little, I must confess!



Nice job on the run!  I'm super impressed.  I can only hope to achieve a time like that some day.



Carys said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Jumping on in here to sign on up.  I had spine surgery last year and in the past few weeks have been given permission by the Doc to start exercise again, so I'm looking for support and looking forward to supporting everyone here as I start out again on the long path.  A long path leading right to a Disney Panama Canal cruise next January, so I really need to keep that motivation going!



Glad to have you aboard here!  Things move along quickly, but don't worry about always needing to "keep up" with us.  Just come chat and share whenever you can.



corinnak said:


> QOTD: Share a quote, saying or idea that that keeps you motivated.
> 
> All right - I've got it.  This is one that came from a comment on a Weight Watchers Online journal called "Shani Weighs In."  Linked for your convenience.  It's a comment from a member who found it on one of the message boards, so I don't know who to attribute it to, really, but it has stuck with me:
> 
> Losing weight is Hard. Maintaining weight is hard. Being overweight is hard. Choose your hard.
> 
> When it seems like it would be easier to give up or not to track my food or not to workout or do a run, It helps to remember that the I used to live was actually even harder than whatever it is I'm not feeling like doing on a particular day.


One of my previous (and favorite) WW lecturers used to tell us that quote. And it is so true...... just ask any overweight person and they will tell you that life can be HARD as a person of "size".  Airplane seats don't fit, theme park rides don't fit, clothes don't fit, you are discriminated against.  So you DO need to "choose your hard" in life.



jenanderson said:


> Happy Tuesday Everyone! Today will be a busy one for me as it is back to school, I have WW after school and tonight is a running night for me.  I will try to check in here as much as possible but it won't be as easy as it was for me on the weekend.
> 
> *QOTD:  Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day.  What is your favorite healthy breakfast?*
> 
> Breakfast is probably one of my biggest struggles.  I am often trying to fit too much into my morning and suddenly I have 10 minutes until I have to be out the door and I have not had a breakfast.  I would love to hear ideas for "on the run" types of breakfasts.  So far, I really like egg beaters but make it better by adding frozen veggies.
> 
> Have a great day!
> Jen



Another QOTD to answer.... my favorite healthy breakfast is to sautee some veggies.. usually tomatoes, baby spinach, peppers, onions (any combination of those) and scramble with 3 egg whites.  Sometimes I will have just that plus my hot beverage.  Sometimes I add a side of fresh fruit and/or a piece of toasted Ezekial bread.  This isn't what I eat every day, but I do have it probably 2-3 days a week.



lisaviolet said:


> Sarah - congratulations on the BL #1 and on the 81. It makes me smile.  Because I remember at one point - last BL - where you were very frustrated.  And now look at you!  Fantastic.  So anyone who is just starting out just remember that this is what happens when you accept the highs and lows and keep pushing.  This great success.   Forget newbies - good reminder for me!  Kidding on forget the newbies and laughing.
> *
> And Pamela!  Look at your week.   *
> 
> I won't say for the hundredth time I can't keep up with this and my other WISH thread.  But I just did.
> 
> Am reading and wishing I had more to give/share.
> 
> to all.


Thanks for the thumbs up.... I needed it today!!



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  Happy Wednesday!
> 
> *Mini Challenge for You if you are Interested:  *Add some variety to your life!!!!  Today, try to spend at least 10 minutes doing a new exercise.  It could be something you have wanted to try but just haven't.  It could be something you find in a book or on the Internet.  Maybe you have a DVD you haven't tried or a new Wii game.  Give it a try!  _Be prepared to share about what you tried in tomorrow's QOTD!_
> 
> *Today's QOTD:  Let's talk about scales!  Do you weigh yourself everyday?  Do you only weigh once or twice a week?  What time of the day do you weigh yourself?  Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others?  Share your advice when it comes to the scale.*
> 
> My scale is horrible so I certainly hope someone here recommends a good one!
> 
> I used to weigh myself everyday and sometimes even more than once a day.  It would drive me kind of nuts to see all the different weights I would get in a day or even from day to day.  I have now changed to weighing myself about every other day.  I am beginning to recognize how my body is up at some times and down others and not let that number on the scale totally freak me out.  My favorite time to weigh myself is right before I jump in the shower as my morning weight is the best.  The funniest time to weigh myself is after a long run - it is always a couple of pounds lighter then before I ran!  That alone is enough to inspire me to keep on running!
> 
> 
> Jen




QOTD:  I tend to weigh myself just once a week.  Occasionally I get a crazy week where I feel the need to weigh myself several times, but it tends to just make me crazy, so I try to skip it.  Friday morning.... usually within the first few hours of rising.  Sometimes after exercise, but usually before.  Naked and before I eat, but after I use the bathroom.  I try to just hop on once and go with that number.  Otherwise I can start playing "games" with myself.

My scale is a "THINner" brand and I find it to be very accurate.  It was about $75 at BBAB about 18 months ago.  It has lots of features I don't use, like a memory and a BMI feature. Plus it can switch from metric to american, which could help some of our Canadian friends here.  I would give you the model number but DH is in the bathroom right now.


MORNING ALL!!  Sorry it has been SO many days since I have been here!  The weekend, as predicted, was crazy.  I drove 509 miles between Friday evening, when we left for VT and Sunday evening, when we returned home.  DD had some good swims.  She ended up 17th overall in NH Division II for her 200 IM.  Not bad for a freshman.  And she had some good swims for her club team Regionals... not sure about any standings there.

I managed to get up early on Saturday and get in a 45 minute workout before the day began.  Plus I did a 15 minute walk/stairs run between events at the swim venue.... I was sweating by the time I was done, so I KNOW I was moving.  It felt good.  And I felt no guilt over my rest day on Sunday.  

I managed to keep most of the eating under control.  I ate the healthy foods I brought along.  I did splurge with a second piece of pizza on Saturday... but it only put me 3 points over my plan for the day. Sunday went well, but again, I ended up a few points over at the end of the day due to some "tired" snacking late in the day.  But overall the weekend was a success, health-wise, compared to the DISASTER it might have been.  

The crazy weekend did NOT, however, help the cold I had coming on and I was a bit under the weather the past few days.  I begged off work on Monday and barely moved the entire day.  But I did make myself hit the TM for 45 minutes... but no running.  And yesterday was a snow day, so we didn't go anywhere, but I did 30 minutes of WATP... not enough, but better than nothing.  I think that my cold has become my "annual" sinus infection, so I may end up calling the MD  by the end of the week for an antibiotic.  

I intended to have my workout finished by now, but it took me over an hour to catch up here!  

I'd love to take today's challenge, but I have NO idea what I could do for a new exercise. I'll think about it a bit.  I've got to go iron a shirt for DH, then think I'll have breakfast before my exercise, since the morning has gotten away from me!  TTYL...............P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Weighing in tomorrow morning as well as taking measurements so we'll see how well I've done in the month since I started this journey.



Good luck with the weigh in and measurement tomorrow -- you've been working hard -- I hope you have great results!  



Carys said:


> Vitamins is something I wanted to ask you all about - I've started taking a women's multivitamin, but does anyone take any vitamins in particular when trying to lose weight?  ( I mean everyday vitamins, rather than things to help speed up metabolism or weight loss orientated products).



I think its best to get your vitamins from your food but I do take a multivitamin just to make sure.  I don't know of any vitamins to take when you are trying to lose weight unless you've had a blood test and your doctor told you that you have a defieciency.  I have a tendency to think that if a food has more vitamins and minerals that it is better for you -- the greek yogurt I was talking about yesterday had twice the protein and vitamins of regular yogurt -- listen to me, I sould just like Bob or Jillian hocking a product on BL!  

If you feel like it, please take a moment to introduce yourself since you are a newbie and tell us about yourself and your goals.  I'm especially curious how you like living in New Zealand and Taiwan.  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> For lent, I am giving up eating out all together. That will definitely help me with this challenge!



That's a bummer, I thought the parapro quit or is this a different one?  Maybe he was a totally different guy for many years or maybe the best of a bad bunch to vote for.  I doubt if it is directed at you, although you can't but feel it most since he is in your room every day.  

Good idea giving up eating out for Lent.  You'll save some money and calories!  



sahbushka said:


> I too had my WW meeting tonight and am now down over 81 lbs!  Not feeling great today...even went home early from work which I NEVER do unless the kids are sick!  Hopeing to work out more this week!
> 
> Take care all,
> SArahMay



  Hope that you are feeling better soon!  You can't get sick before the Divas go to DL.    Great job on the 81 pounds.  I can't wait to celebrate your 100 pound loss soon!  



lisaviolet said:


> Sarah - congratulations on the BL #1 and on the 81. It makes me smile.  Because I remember at one point - last BL - where you were very frustrated.  And now look at you!  Fantastic.  So anyone who is just starting out just remember that this is what happens when you accept the highs and lows and keep pushing.  This great success.   Forget newbies - good reminder for me!  Kidding on forget the newbies and laughing.
> 
> And Pamela!  Look at your week.
> 
> I won't say for the hundredth time I can't keep up with this and my other WISH thread.  But I just did.
> 
> Am reading and wishing I had more to give/share.
> 
> to all.



 Hi Lisa!  Nice to see you.  Thanks for dropping by!  



tigger813 said:


> Feeling really lousy this morning. My head is so congested and I have to be out most of the day today and even tonight! Time to do the nasal rinse and shower. I'll have to do a little bit more shoveling at some point as well.



Tracey, if your girls were sick as long as you have been you wouldn't hesitate to take them to the doctor to get checked out -- get going, girl!    (If you did already and I just missed it, feel free to tell me to MYOB )



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  Happy Wednesday!
> 
> *Mini Challenge for You if you are Interested:  *Add some variety to your life!!!!  Today, try to spend at least 10 minutes doing a new exercise.  It could be something you have wanted to try but just haven't.  It could be something you find in a book or on the Internet.  Maybe you have a DVD you haven't tried or a new Wii game.  Give it a try!  _Be prepared to share about what you tried in tomorrow's QOTD!_
> 
> *Today's QOTD:  Let's talk about scales!  Do you weigh yourself everyday?  Do you only weigh once or twice a week?  What time of the day do you weigh yourself?  Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others?  Share your advice when it comes to the scale.*



Okay, jen, I will take your mini-challenge and do the Biggest Loser Yoga DVD tonight when I get home.  If the sun is shining, I will take a 10 minute walk at lunch, too.  

I weigh myself every day.  It is something that my Dad taught me to do when I was a kid.  I've had a many a day that was good or bad because of teh numbers that showed on that scale.  But I am getting away from that attitude thanks to our BL challenges.  It's a number, it's not who I am.  I am less into the daily fluctuations except to see whether something is working or I need to be extra vigilant and more into the long term trends.  I use a digital scale from Target.  It seems to be reasonably accurate compared to the Wii Fit but, of course, if 10 pounds lighter than the ones at the doctor's offices!  

I am a little blue today because it is the five year anniversary of when my Dad passed away.  This morning was the first time I cried missing my Dad in a long time.


----------



## tigger813

You're right Lisa. I will try to get in there tomorrow or Friday. Today is crazy with dentist and then driving to Salem, NH. Don't know when I will get back today. I just did the nasal rinse and will do it again later! Making myself some tea now too.

Book show for tonight got postponed as my hostess had the stomach bug the last two days. I'm actually relieved. She plans on rescheduling in a few weeks.

I will probably still have a small gain this week as I only worked out yesterday morning. Girls and I hope to do the Just Dance this afternoon when we get home from our errands. I may try and squeeze the 2 mile workout in later. Haven't done the 6 week challenge in over a week so I may have to start over or I will just switch to the BL Wii game. 

Time to get my cup of tea and get the girls ready to head out for the day. DD2 just put her shirt on backwards so I need to help her fix it!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Today's QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



Idiot forgot to buy a new battery for my scale last night so I'm stuck with the LO notice until I replace the battery.  That being said......here's the answer

I use a simple Taylor Glass scale with a digital readout. It is about 6yo, as I got it shortly after I married. So i think its a good inexpensive scale.  Measures to the half lb. which is just fine with me.  I don't believe in BMI or stuff like that, so i don't buy anything fancy.  

I usually weigh myself every weds because that's my off day from Target.  When i am off on the weekend which is usually every other weekend I weigh in on Saturdays as well. Otherwise I skip it.  

I'm not always in my b-day suit, but i do weigh myself in the morning typically b4 breakfast and after all my business is completed for the morning KWIM

I also keep my scale in the linen closet as we have a very small bathroom and there is no room to leave it there all the time, but I find this helps me a lot as far as obsessing goes.  Most of the time I just don't bother getting it out of the closet, unless its an actual reporting day.  Out of sight out of mind I guess

Long winded but there ya go.


----------



## tigger813

I can tell I'm not all with it as I forgot  the QOTD again today!

QOTD: I do usually weigh myself every day before getting in the shower. It's usually right after I've done my 2nd workout of the day usually at around 8:15am. My scale is very close to my Wii Balance board so I think it's pretty accurate.


----------



## jennz

lisah0711 said:


> I am a little blue today because it is the five year anniversary of when my Dad passed away.  This morning was the first time I cried missing my Dad in a long time.




  Lisa I'm so sorry.  The sadness still does creep up on you no matter how much time passes.  Know that I'm thinking about you today.


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> Lisa I'm so sorry.  The sadness still does creep up on you no matter how much time passes.  Know that I'm thinking about you today.



Thanks, jenn, I appreciate it!


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  My answer is "sometimes."    The only time I'm consistent with weighing is on Friday morning.  Other days I'm all over the place, morning, clothed, not, night, middle of the day...  I do like my scale, it's big so I can see the numbers without my glasses or contacts. It's digital, weighs to 2/10th of a pound, and matches my dr's scale.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Today's QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.

Yes I weigh myself every day.   I am one of those people who have to know my daily progress.  I have a digital scale.   No name on it.   It was pretty cheap from Walmart.   It is accurate with in .5 pound of my docotors.  Mine is usually higher than the docs.  


I got a new wish bar today   and I was also able to run 1/2 mile straight without stopping.   I have been doing the C25K program and that was one of my goals I set for myself to run 1/2 mile.  I finally did that today.   I had to share the news!!


----------



## jenanderson

lovedvc said:


> I'm hoping some of you have some suggestions for me.  Here is the background.  2.5 years ago I asked my doctor to put me on prescription water pills.  Why?  Because with both of my boys I had toxemia and the water retention during pregnancy was awful and the water retention unfortunately remained with me after giving birth, so 6 years after my son I asked for the Rx.  I stayed on them all that time but had progressively put back on 15 pounds and was also noticing dehydration symtoms.  So at the beginning of January I went off the water pills.  For the last 2 weeks the retention is building again.  I can actually grip my shins with my fingers and leave indents in my shins, it's pretty gross.  I was just wondering if any of you have any ideas on how to deal with this.  I don't want to go back to the Rx on a daily basis, but maybe every 2 - 3 days take a pill or maybe there is a natural way.  Drinking more water is not a possibility, if I drink anymore my organs will begin to float.  I also make sure I don't eat foods that are high in sodium.



I agree that you should talk with your doctor about this situation.  It seems like something you need to have some guidance on how to best get off the medication but in a safe and comfortable way.  



pjlla said:


> I made these last week, but my recipe was a bit different.  My recipe called for the entire box of brownie mix.  But I had to add a full cup of water to make the dough mixable.  They were very tasty. The recipe I read said that it made 12 muffins at 1 pt each.  But I made about 14 muffin the first time and 16 this time (I just made them again last night).  I still counted them for 1 pt each. I ate almost an entire batch last week and I still lost a good amount of weight so I am figuring that the 1 pt each is good.  I added a bit of cocoa powder to this most recent batch to try to "up" the chocolately-ness.  It helped a little bit.
> 
> MORNING ALL!!  Sorry it has been SO many days since I have been here!  The weekend, as predicted, was crazy.
> 
> I'd love to take today's challenge, but I have NO idea what I could do for a new exercise. I'll think about it a bit.  I've got to go iron a shirt for DH, then think I'll have breakfast before my exercise, since the morning has gotten away from me!  TTYL...............P



Welcome back from your crazy weekend!  It sounds like it was a great time though and I am so impressed with how you did on the eating and the exercise!  

I now have to copy the recipe for the muffins...I find that I crave chocolate and this would be a great little treat!

I have a couple ideas for new exercises...now I just have to find some time tonight.  Have fun with your morning workout!


----------



## jennz

lovedvc said:


> I'm hoping some of you have some suggestions for me.  Here is the background.  2.5 years ago I asked my doctor to put me on prescription water pills.  Why?  Because with both of my boys I had toxemia and the water retention during pregnancy was awful and the water retention unfortunately remained with me after giving birth, so 6 years after my son I asked for the Rx.  I stayed on them all that time but had progressively put back on 15 pounds and was also noticing dehydration symtoms.  So at the beginning of January I went off the water pills.  For the last 2 weeks the retention is building again.  I can actually grip my shins with my fingers and leave indents in my shins, it's pretty gross.  I was just wondering if any of you have any ideas on how to deal with this.  I don't want to go back to the Rx on a daily basis, but maybe every 2 - 3 days take a pill or maybe there is a natural way.  Drinking more water is not a possibility, if I drink anymore my organs will begin to float.  I also make sure I don't eat foods that are high in sodium.



I'm on a diuretic too, for my calcium.  It's pretty mild but if I stop taking it I swell up like a balloon!  I know what you mean it is nasty!  My dr told me it can take around 2 weeks for your kidneys to get back up to full functioning after you're off of it.  Having said that I agree, call your dr and see what s/he says to do.  Hope that helps!


----------



## happysmyly

Good day, all!!!
I do so enjoy reading this board and thank you for sharing all that you do--feels like I'm less isolated out here in the middle of nowhere 

Yesterday someone asked how my trip was... LOVED IT!!!  The San Diego Wild Animal Park and Zoo were great--I grew up a few miles from the Zoo and have always loved watching the animals there.  And the 3 days at Dland were fabulous!  I got to go with my mom and Kimara's 9 yo daughter and 5 yo son--I love them and had a great time with them--sharing Disney traditions 

On the weight loss side--I gained 6 pounds (working on losing that and am doing well) - but there were lots of non-weight related 'rewards' that I experienced on this trip.  For the past 5ish years I had to use a knee brace to walk around that much--I didn't even take one on this trip and didn't feel the need for one til 11 pm Friday night--so that was fabulous.  I also had to take naproxen pretty steadily--I took it with me on this trip but didn't use it once.  

The funnest reward was when I rode California Screamin--I've never really had a fat behind (Kimara says I have no behind) but still the fat kept me pretty well 'seated' throughout the whole ride--and the 2 times I rode it this trip--I got air - my body rose up out of the seat like it's supposed to   It was soooooo cool and sooooooo fun!  I also didn't have to worry about any of the turnstyles for the rides--I fit through all of them.  I've only lost about 20 pounds - but I'm down a bit more than 1 size and I guess it's the size that matters most at Disney for comfort--if that makes sense 

Today's QOTD: I love my scale--when we got married almost 5 years ago--my DH weighed about 360--so there wasn't a regular scale for us to use.  We found a used Dr scale at a thrift store that goes up to 400--so it's the heavy duty sliding scale that Drs use - goes to the 1/4 pound and is adjustable   I weigh in every day for the most part--but don't freak out with the number--it helps me to see what my normal fluctuations are (daily and monthly).  I always weigh after bathroom but before eating first thing in the morning.

I am going to take the mini challenge--there are a couple of VHS tapes/DVDs I haven't ever used--so I'm gonna go find one and try it for a 2nd workout today (am trying to do 2-3 a day this week to make up for the 10 day trip).  How fun--thanks for that challenge 

Good day all!!!  Be good to yourself 
 Liz


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

lisah0711 said:


> I am a little blue today because it is the five year anniversary of when my Dad passed away.  This morning was the first time I cried missing my Dad in a long time.




I understand this completely.   I miss my parents too and it always hits at the oddest times.   ((HUGS)) it never gets better but it doesnt happen nearly as often to me.    Cry it out your will feel better.   I always do


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

sahbushka said:


> I too had my WW meeting tonight and am now down over 81 lbs!  Not feeling great today...even went home early from work which I NEVER do unless the kids are sick!  Hopeing to work out more this week!
> 
> Take care all,
> SArahMay




Congrats on the 80 mark what a fantastic accomplishment!!


----------



## princessbride6205

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I got a new wish bar today   and I was also able to run 1/2 mile straight without stopping.   I have been doing the C25K program and that was one of my goals I set for myself to run 1/2 mile.  I finally did that today.   I had to share the news!!


Congratulations on your new bar and running 1/2 mile without stopping!



lisah0711 said:


> I am a little blue today because it is the five year anniversary of when my Dad passed away.  This morning was the first time I cried missing my Dad in a long time.


Sending some hugs your way! 



Carys said:


> That's so true!  With weightloss it doesn't really matter how awesome you do for any short peiod of time, mediocre progress over a long period of time gets you so much further in the end.  Of course those awesome days help with the ol' motivation lol.
> 
> So, I have begun writing my journal.  As with all stationary products here in Taiwan, the journal is insanely cute - this one is themed after a cat travelling around the world.  At the bottom of some of the pages are little phrases, some of which make sense, some of which are chinglish.  If anyone's interested, I'll keep posting these as I work my way through the journal.  Because first journal entries are always really long, I've aleady used up a number of pages, so here are the sayings so far (I promise, no typos, exactly as the journal says):
> 
> Take you to a trip around the world.
> Seek the best in everything.
> We should expent everything from ourselves.
> Never say no to the opportunity of making new friends.
> Feel the satisfaction that comes from completing a tast performed.
> The unkindness of others is the fertilizer for one's own grown.
> Being that feeling of wonder back to the present.
> Fill yourself with uninhabited.
> 
> So as you can see, some are cute and motivational, and some..well...I wonder just what they're trying to say to me.  We should expent everything from ourselves?


It's definitely true that every step in the right direction - however small - gets you closer to your goal. But it is extra motivating, as you've said, to see a big change.
I love your quotes. 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm kind of ticked at the moment.  I have mentioned here befoer some of the issues I have had with one of my paras- 5 no call no shows, constantly leaving the classroom, texting when he is supposed to be working with students, not following my lesson plans, etc. I will say he has been much better lately, but I think most of that is due to being a one on one with my most difficult student. (the cell phone is still out all the time.) Well, my building made him classified employee of the year. To be fair, he does work with the student who is the most aggressive. I also have not told anybody other than the principal and my process coordinator about the issues, so I don't think others are aware of his actual job performance. But it's still like a slap in the face.
> l
> For lent, I am giving up eating out all together. That will definitely help me with this challenge!


I'm sorry about your para - I would be seething. 
Good luck with your ban on eating out. Hopefully you'll see some good results. 



sahbushka said:


> I too had my WW meeting tonight and am now down over 81 lbs!  Not feeling great today...even went home early from work which I NEVER do unless the kids are sick!  Hopeing to work out more this week!
> 
> Take care all,
> SArahMay


Congrats on the 81 pounds loss!



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  Happy Wednesday!
> 
> *Mini Challenge for You if you are Interested:  *Add some variety to your life!!!!  Today, try to spend at least 10 minutes doing a new exercise.  It could be something you have wanted to try but just haven't.  It could be something you find in a book or on the Internet.  Maybe you have a DVD you haven't tried or a new Wii game.  Give it a try!  _Be prepared to share about what you tried in tomorrow's QOTD!_  Jen


I like your idea for a challenge. I've got to get in a run today, but I will also get out my Wii BL game - I've been meaning to try it, but never get it out.



lovedvc said:


> I'm hoping some of you have some suggestions for me.  Here is the background.  2.5 years ago I asked my doctor to put me on prescription water pills.  Why?  Because with both of my boys I had toxemia and the water retention during pregnancy was awful and the water retention unfortunately remained with me after giving birth, so 6 years after my son I asked for the Rx.  I stayed on them all that time but had progressively put back on 15 pounds and was also noticing dehydration symtoms.  So at the beginning of January I went off the water pills.  For the last 2 weeks the retention is building again.  I can actually grip my shins with my fingers and leave indents in my shins, it's pretty gross.  I was just wondering if any of you have any ideas on how to deal with this.  I don't want to go back to the Rx on a daily basis, but maybe every 2 - 3 days take a pill or maybe there is a natural way.  Drinking more water is not a possibility, if I drink anymore my organs will begin to float.  I also make sure I don't eat foods that are high in sodium.


I think you definitely need to visit a doctor. Some natural foods that help you shed retained fluids are watermelon and pineapple. I've also heard green tea, parsley, fresh ginger and mint help. These would probably help make you more comfortable, but they wouldn't address the underlying medical issue. 
Also, part of your recent swelling could be your body adjusting to the withdrawal of medication. I know someone who was on weight loss pills that helped shed water, but when he went off them, he swelled up with water retention. I would still suggest you get checked out by a doctor. Hope you can figure out a way to lose the water with the daily Rx.

*Tuesday QOTD:  Let's talk about scales!  Do you weigh yourself everyday?  Do you only weigh once or twice a week?  What time of the day do you weigh yourself?  Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others?  Share your advice when it comes to the scale.*
I have a scale that also measures body fat. I got it almost 7 years ago - don't remember the brand. It measures to the 0.2 lb. I weigh every Friday morning right after I wake up. I weigh without clothes so I don't have fluctuations based on my winter PJs! I sometimes weigh midweek as well to see how I'm doing.


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: I weigh myslef everyday, with the understanding that weight fluctuates, and I don't let it stress me out. I weigh myself in the morning, before I eat. 
I tend to fluctuate 4 pounds on any given day!


----------



## kimara

QOTD:  I weigh myself EVERY day, first thing in the morning so it is consistent--but I only do this when I am NOT on program for a few days.  When I am not eating really well or exercising regularly I have to weigh-in daily or those pounds sneak up quickly.  If I weigh-in daily I keep myself in check and keep it from going completely out of control.

When I AM mostly on program with food and exercise, I CAN'T weigh in daily.  If I pigged out or skipped exercise and then my weight is the same or down a bit, my silly brain thinks, "Hey, it was no big deal to mess up.  I can eat the rest of the cheesecake and it will still be fine."  Not good.  Other side of it--> I know intellectually that weight naturally fluctuates, but when I have been eating perfectly and exercising extra, and then the scale says I'm up a bit....oh it stinks!  I feel like, "What is the use?  Might as well make a big batch of caramel corn and enjoy life!"  

So, to make a short story longer, when on program I can only weigh-in once a week.  Even that is dangerous to my emotional state.  I need to come to grips with the fact that weight goes up and down even when working hard.  I need to know that plateaus are OK and it just means I need to challenge myself with a more difficult workout.  Mentally, I know this.  Emotionally, well, not so much.  I hope to get there one day, but I will accept it for what it is right now.


----------



## my3princes

Today's QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.


I absolutely weigh myself everyday.  I weigh in the morning before breakfast.  If I don't I tend to be less diligent with my weight loss efforts.  I guess it is an out of sight out of mind mentality.  Oddly enough I am usually lighter in the mid afternoon.  DH thinks I'm weird


----------



## carmiedog

> Today's QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



Oh geesh. I weigh myself every time I go to the bathroom, and several times when I'm just walking BY the bathroom. At LEAST 10 times a day. Serious obsession. Fluctuations don't bother me, though. As long as a good  number pops up a couple times a week, I'm good. 

I have a cheap digital scale from WalMart (Sunbeam?). I was just weighed at my doctor's last week, and my scale is fairly accurate. It IS important to me to have a digital scale that measures in tenths. Going from 20.8 to 20.7 isn't much, but it still feels good to see that number change!


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> We could run the 5K on marathon week-end then cheer the half marathon folks the next day . . .


That would be wonderful.  I think we'll definitely do a 5K at some point together!!


jennz said:


> lol yes!!  DD doesn't have any tests tomorrow so I told her if she gets a quick shower when she gets home from practice she can stay up til 10 and watch it!  I might not tell her it's not on until after the shower - anything for a "short" shower from her - that's still 15 minutes!


I laughed as I need to fight my son to get in the shower. Sounds like girls are easier in that respect.



donac said:


> Woodiedoodle  I know what you mean about Lent.  I am thinking about the same thing.  I don't do WW but I am leaning towards just trying to be the healthiest that I can be in this Lent.  Getting to bed on time if I can (can't do next week Tech week for the show I am working on), watching my diet, exercising and the biggest that I am going to do is give up chocolate.  Dh's family wasn't big on doing things for Lent so we have never have been big on it in our house but I can do this by myself.


I was thinking about doing something for lent this year too, but wasn't sure what.  I like Maria's idea to stick with ww and journalling the food.  I don't usually fast on ash wednesday, but today I went for a crown, and only had some eggs for breakfast, and there was a chance I'd need a root canal, and I do, so I'm heading for that at 2:30, hoping the novacaine lasts til then.  I'm starting to ache a bit.  So, inadvertently, I am fasting today.  Maybe I'll stop and get some fish for dinner.  I also thougth about giving up chocolate, but don't know if I can do it.  I guess that's more the reason to do it, but we'll see.  



sahbushka said:


> I too had my WW meeting tonight and am now down over 81 lbs!  Not feeling great today...even went home early from work which I NEVER do unless the kids are sick!  Hopeing to work out more this week!
> 
> Take care all,
> SArahMay


Hope you're feeling better soon.  Congrats on 81 pounds!!!  That is just amazing.  



lisaviolet said:


> And Kathy - I have to go back and see if things have shifted for you.  Probably.  But I wanted to say last week that it gives me tremendous strength that you come on and talk about your struggles so openly and stay with it. Onward.   It's a wonderful inspiration to many I'm sure.


Thank you so much.  I am doing better, good days and bad days, but it seems the good days are out numbering the bad again.  Yesterday I spent some time looking at pictures from last summer, and when I think of what an emotional summer it was, I am so glad that I still took tons of pictures, because they remind me of all the good times we did have.  I love planning vacations, and my family is getting together in a couple weeks for bil retirement party, and we're doing to make some summer plans.  Hope all is well with you Lisa.



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  Happy Wednesday!
> 
> *Mini Challenge for You if you are Interested:  *Add some variety to your life!!!!  Today, try to spend at least 10 minutes doing a new exercise.  It could be something you have wanted to try but just haven't.  It could be something you find in a book or on the Internet.  Maybe you have a DVD you haven't tried or a new Wii game.  Give it a try!  _Be prepared to share about what you tried in tomorrow's QOTD!_
> 
> *Today's QOTD:  Let's talk about scales!  Do you weigh yourself everyday?  Do you only weigh once or twice a week?  What time of the day do you weigh yourself?  Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others?  Share your advice when it comes to the scale.*


I like your mini challenge.  I did buy a country dance dvd a few weeks ago, and haven't tried it yet, so I think I'll do that later. 
I am a daily weigher.  I have a 30$ taylor scale, which is not totally accurate.  I usually weigh naked before the shower.  But I have been known to step on again after I'm dressed, and sometimes I weigh the same, so I know it's a little off.  I also have the wii fit and I usually do a body test on my ww day and look back and know whether I'll expect a gain or loss at ww, and that's pretty much on the money. I like to be prepared.  I could just use that as my regular scale, but it's just a few more steps.  



lisah0711 said:


> I am a little blue today because it is the five year anniversary of when my Dad passed away.  This morning was the first time I cried missing my Dad in a long time.


 I'll be thinking of you today, Lisa.  It is so hard.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> I am a little blue today because it is the five year anniversary of when my Dad passed away.  This morning was the first time I cried missing my Dad in a long time.



Awe Lisa,  I'm sorry you miss your dad. 
DH lost his mom this time last year, and it creeps up on you. I was watching the pairs figure skating the other day and got sad because she loved watching them. She was a competitive roller skater in her youth. 


Today's QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.


Every morning before I get dressed. I figure that's when the clothes vary the least. I can't say how accurate it it but it's about the same number as the Wii so I guess it's good. 


Thanks for all the support the other day during my pity party! I'm used to DH being gone, he's worked 45 weeks a year on the road for about 5 years now. I'm just mad that it's infringing on our weekends more then usual. 
I need to learn to say no to people so I don't feel stretched in so many directions! I was feeling the pressure last week.

Today is a new day!!! And I'm gonna rock it!!

We are planning an Alaskan Disney cruise for 2011 so I have a long term goal now!!!


----------



## my3princes

We tried the Yoplait smoothies that were so obviously plugged on BL.  They are delicious and only 2 points per serving.  DH likes them too which is good because you make them 2 servings at a time.


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> QOTD:  My answer is "sometimes."    The only time I'm consistent with weighing is on Friday morning.  Other days I'm all over the place, morning, clothed, not, night, middle of the day...  I do like my scale, it's big *so I can see the numbers without my glasses or contacts.* It's digital, weighs to 2/10th of a pound, and matches my dr's scale.



ITA that is a very important feature!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I understand this completely.   I miss my parents too and it always hits at the oddest times.   ((HUGS)) it never gets better but it doesnt happen nearly as often to me.    Cry it out your will feel better.   I always do



Thanks for your kind thoughts -- I did feel better after I let it out.  

Congratulations on your new bar and your C25K milestone!  



princessbride6205 said:


> Sending some hugs your way!



Thanks!  I appreciate it!  



mikamah said:


> That would be wonderful.  I think we'll definitely do a 5K at some point together!!
> 
> I'll be thinking of you today, Lisa.  It is so hard.



Thanks for thinking of me, Kathy!   

I think a 5K would be fun but I have to admit that when I think of visiting with you one of these days I tend to think of us hanging out by a Disney pool drinking some cocktails -- not running!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Awe Lisa,  I'm sorry you miss your dad.
> 
> We are planning an Alaskan Disney cruise for 2011 so I have a long term goal now!!!



Thanks, Buffy!  It does creep up on you.  

I think an Alaskan cruise sounds like a lot of fun.  I think LuvBaloo and her family will be on the first Alaskan cruise.  We'll be on the repo cruise from LA to Vancouver.  It will be our first cruise, Disney or otherwise, and I intend to be a maintainer by then!  

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and words.  It really means a lot to me!


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Wow I hope your dd's fever goes away -I'd be watching nonstop too!  And I hope your fever goes away!
> 
> Woo hoo we'll be walking with wii together!    I'll let you know what I'm wearing so we can match.



That would be a blast! 



tigger813 said:


> Watching Celebrity Fit Club right now! Planning on going downstairs at 7 to do a 2 mile WATP and maybe a few dances on Just Dance.



I've been watching Celebrity Fit Club too... I  love that show! Sometimes I want to kick Bobby Brown in the shin... his drinking drives me nuts!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Ooooh! Anyone else going through BL withdrawal? I'm going to have to do my weights while I watch the Olympics.
> 
> Anyone else having a traditional Fat Tuesday dinner? It's ok, you can admit it. Tomorrow is a fresh start!
> 
> Maria



I used to always make Jambalaya on Fat Tuesday... and we would have Patckzi's (spelling?) for dessert... last night was the first time in 10 years I haven't made my traditional Fat Tuesday dinner. I totally forgot about fat Tuesday until I saw your post. 



sahbushka said:


> I too had my WW meeting tonight and am now down over 81 lbs!  Not feeling great today...even went home early from work which I NEVER do unless the kids are sick!  Hopeing to work out more this week!
> 
> Take care all,
> SArahMay



Congrats!!  That is awesome!!!  



ladytink75 said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day. What is your favorite healthy breakfast?
> 
> I feel in love with the weight watchers yogurt... I try to eat one of those at least everyday...



I have a WW yogurt with my lunch everyday. My favorite is White Chocolate Raspberry. Yum!



pjlla said:


> OKay...... I have to ask... WHAT were you doing with 5 lb of sugar EVERY WEEK??  Were you baking or using it in coffee or what??  We probably buy 5lb of sugar every few months (of course, I don't bake).  Whatever the case, good job giving it up.  That is a huge addiction to overcome.



I was adding a LOT of sugar to my daily cups of coffee and my nightly cup of tea.  I used to bake a lot too but haven't baked a thing since before Christmas. 

*I just did the math... 3 cups of coffee a day, each with 3 HEAPING tablespoons of sugar = 9 heaping tablespoons. 2 cups of tea a day, each with 3 heaping tablespoons of sugar = 6 heaping tablespoons of sugar. 9 + 6 = 15 tablespoons of sugar a day. 1 cup has 16 tablespoons of sugar. I was eating almost a CUP of sugar a day.  I feel sick to my stomach thinking about it.  That isn't even counting the Pepsi's and Dew's I would drink on top of my coffee and tea. Crazy.* Both of my grandfathers died of complications from Diabetes. That is one addiction I am glad I kicked.



lisah0711 said:


> I am a little blue today because it is the five year anniversary of when my Dad passed away.  This morning was the first time I cried missing my Dad in a long time.



Super Big  for you today.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I got a new wish bar today   and I was also able to run 1/2 mile straight without stopping.   I have been doing the C25K program and that was one of my goals I set for myself to run 1/2 mile.  I finally did that today.   I had to share the news!!




Great job!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Still feeling pretty yucky. Fever, sore throat, stuffy head. Blech. I did the WATP 3 mile walk today and then an ab workout on my Golds Gym game. 

*Today's QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.*

I weigh myself everyday with my Wii Fit. I usually weigh in after I work out. My little kids and hubby weigh in at the same time (well, not at the same exact time... I don't think all 4 of us can fit on that tiny Wii board).


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD:

I weigh in every day at home first thing in the morning after going potty.  I have had the same scale for over 5 years.  It seems pretty accurate but I wish it was a digital and I have considered getting a new one for that reason alone....I haven't read all the posts but has anyone really liked the digital that they have?

SarahMay


----------



## 50sjayne

princessbride6205 said:


> I'll have to try your oatmeal ideas so I can enjoy it without adding TBS of brown sugar.
> "When are you having another baby? You can't just have one" (*are children Lays potato chips? You can't have just one?*) - QUOTE]
> Where are the tag fairies when yo need one?
> I also like oatmeal. I'll do the quick oats and toss in some cut up dried fruit, brown sugar, chopped almonds--walnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we had our furnace replaced a couple of weeks ago we had two options: a standard and a very high tech one.  If we chose the high tech one we could add on a water heater that had 200 gallons of continuous hot water.  Dh and I looked at each other and said "NO we would never get ds out of the shower"  And he is 25 and takes 30 minutes showers.
> 
> Had an inservice today and learned absolutely nothing.  Tomorrow is our first day of school in a week.  I guess I should think about what I going to teach tomorrow.
> 
> Sitting here watching women's curling.  We love curling in the house (at least ds's and I do)  Don't ask me why.  We got into it at least 2 Olympics ago.  Last Olympic I would get up at 4 in the morning and watch it eating breakfast.  It was nice to watch it with dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> Woodiedoodle  I know what you mean about Lent.  I am thinking about the same thing.  I don't do WW but I am leaning towards just trying to be the healthiest that I can be in this Lent.  Getting to bed on time if I can (can't do next week Tech week for the show I am working on), watching my diet, exercising and the biggest that I am going to do is give up chocolate.  Dh's family wasn't big on doing things for Lent so we have never have been big on it in our house but I can do this by myself.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah both my kids are long shower takers...I swear it takes an hour after my son gets out to de-steam the bathroom. Giving up chocolate...Did you ever see Chocolat? Lol You should if you haven't. Thought of you when watching the Simpsons this week-- with the curling ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> sahbushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too had my WW meeting tonight and am now down over 81 lbs!  Not feeling great today...even went home early from work which I NEVER do unless the kids are sick!  Hopeing to work out more this week!
> 
> Take care all,
> SArahMay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's amazing Sash. Did you see we posted the same time this am on the Disneyland board lol.
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!  Happy Wednesday!
> 
> *Today's QOTD:  Let's talk about scales!  Do you weigh yourself everyday?  Do you only weigh once or twice a week?  What time of the day do you weigh yourself?  Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others?  Share your advice when it comes to the scale.*
> 
> My scale is horrible so I certainly hope someone here recommends a good one!
> 
> I used to weigh myself everyday and sometimes even more than once a day.  It would drive me kind of nuts to see all the different weights I would get in a day or even from day to day.  I have now changed to weighing myself about every other day.  I am beginning to recognize how my body is up at some times and down others and not let that number on the scale totally freak me out.  My favorite time to weigh myself is right before I jump in the shower as my morning weight is the best.  The funniest time to weigh myself is after a long run - it is always a couple of pounds lighter then before I ran!  That alone is enough to inspire me to keep on running!
> 
> Well, I went to bed earlier last night and feel better today.  My throat is still very scratchy and it is going to be a bit challenging to teach today because of that but at least my nose is not running as bad as it was.  It is hard because so many of my students have horrible colds and are feeling free to share their germs with me!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Jen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a friend who's wife is working in a daycare this year and she is always sick...I told him to make her take echinacea every day to build up her immune system. I weigh myself Fridays for the board. Sometimes a few times a week I'll check it. My scale you have to have bare feet though so that limits me. In the winter I wear my socks constantly--knee highs. I have just about given up on slippers as the cats love to spray them. Hoodlums...We have hard wood floors.
Click to expand...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Just wanted to update everyone.    I went to the vet today and my little doggie Irvin or Mr Brown as we call him is doing better.   I can decrease his Lasix in 2 weeks if he stays well.    So thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust it helped!!


----------



## 50sjayne

corinnak said:


> Is it cheezy if I have a tag for talking about maintenance?
> _
> Maintenance Moment: _ Last week was the third week in a row my weight had crept up just a little bit.  Vascillations, I can live with, but this felt too much like a trend.  So I switched back to the "losing" number of points for this week.  I don't know if this is the right thing to do or not, but I must say, I think it could be a valid tactic for maintaining.  Have a few guidelines in place for when to switch back to "losing" points, such as 'weight up 3 weeks in a row' as well as 'weight up 2 pounds over goal.'  I will continue to figure out what these guidelines are, I'm sure!
> 
> Here's the thing about these comments:
> I am stronger, healthier, and more able to fully participate in life's
> activities than I've ever been before in my life.  I have muscle.  I
> have stamina.  I even have a little speed. I certainly do not feel like I am disappearing or wasting away!!!   For the first time in 12
> years, I'm within the healthy weight range for my height AND have a
> healthy BMI and body fat %, and my weight has been within a 3 pound
> range for the past month, at least, so NOW is the time they express
> concern about my weight?



Last night I went to Costco because I was in desperate need of cat litter-forgot the last time and lugging in that 40# thing it really hit methat is what I lost. That was what was on my body. It seemed almost a cruelty to subject my small frame, damaged spine,  to that much unnecessary weight. I had come to see women that were thin as sort of weak I thinkor just kind of not toughI dont know... its hard to explain. But watching those Olympians makes me really realize that that is just not true. It also made me realize how strong I am going to have to be to maintain this weight-- and I _need_ to see myself as strong. 
I miss biggest loser toobut I am loving the Olympics. This is the first year Ive ever really watched it. Weve watched the ice skaters here and there but this year I am watching it constant. The only stuff we watch for summer Olympics are the gymnasts occasionally. 
I love when customers notice I've lost weight--we wear big huge white coats so it's hard to notice but I've been getting a lot of people noticing in the last few months. They all think you do something like atkins or something--ask me how I did it- and it's pretty simple, eating less and exercising more. I also mention the support I find here which is sort of hard to explain. I feel kind of bad in a way that I don't have some miracle to offer them. Proper motivation (my back) was how I really did it. That and hard work. I've never even tried to lose weight in the last 20 years or so got used to eating whatever I wanted. When I decided to--I did it. It's that simple really. I wish all these crazy diet plans and miracle pills would just go away, it's just taking people's money and not working.


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Still feeling pretty yucky. Fever, sore throat, stuffy head. Blech. I did the WATP 3 mile walk today and then an ab workout on my Golds Gym game.
> 
> *Today's QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.*
> 
> I weigh myself everyday with my Wii Fit. I usually weigh in after I work out. My little kids and hubby weigh in at the same time (well, not at the same exact time... I don't think all 4 of us can fit on that tiny Wii board).



oh no I was hoping it would skip you...just get the fever, burn a few extra calories ...  I hope you feel better soon.  Rest up my friend so we can Walk It Out!


----------



## jennz

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just wanted to update everyone.    I went to the vet today and my little doggie Irvin or Mr Brown as we call him is doing better.   I can decrease his Lasix in 2 weeks if he stays well.    So thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust it helped!!



Hooray!!



50sjayne said:


> Last night I went to Costco because I was in desperate need of cat litter-forgot the last time and lugging in that 40# thing it really hit methat is what I lost. That was what was on my body. It seemed almost a cruelty to subject my small frame, damaged spine,  to that much unnecessary weight. I had come to see women that were thin as sort of weak I thinkor just kind of not toughI dont know... its hard to explain. But watching those Olympians makes me really realize that that is just not true. It also made me realize how strong I am going to have to be to maintain this weight-- and I _need_ to see myself as strong.
> I miss biggest loser toobut I am loving the Olympics. This is the first year Ive ever really watched it. Weve watched the ice skaters here and there but this year I am watching it constant. The only stuff we watch for summer Olympics are the gymnasts occasionally.
> I love when customers notice I've lost weight--we wear big huge white coats so it's hard to notice but I've been getting a lot of people noticing in the last few months. They all think you do something like atkins or something--ask me how I did it- and it's pretty simple, eating less and exercising more. I also mention the support I find here which is sort of hard to explain. I feel kind of bad in a way that I don't have some miracle to offer them. Proper motivation (my back) was how I really did it. That and hard work. I've never even tried to lose weight in the last 20 years or so got used to eating whatever I wanted. When I decided to--I did it. It's that simple really. I wish all these crazy diet plans and miracle pills would just go away, it's just taking people's money and not working.



LOVE that you realized what a pain it was to lug that cat litter and that is what you have lost!  Wow - what a moment!!  That is great!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jenanderson

lisah0711 said:


> I weigh myself every day.  It is something that my Dad taught me to do when I was a kid.  I've had a many a day that was good or bad because of teh numbers that showed on that scale.  But I am getting away from that attitude thanks to our BL challenges.  It's a number, it's not who I am.  I am less into the daily fluctuations except to see whether something is working or I need to be extra vigilant and more into the long term trends.  I use a digital scale from Target.  It seems to be reasonably accurate compared to the Wii Fit but, of course, if 10 pounds lighter than the ones at the doctor's offices!
> 
> I am a little blue today because it is the five year anniversary of when my Dad passed away.  This morning was the first time I cried missing my Dad in a long time.



First, I want to say that I am thinking of you today.    I am sure you miss him and that is a sad thing.

I love that you pointed out that you are more than a number on a scale.  That is so much what I am learning from this experience.  I like to watch for trends as well and think that is more important then one number at one given moment.  

I hope you were able to have that walk in the sunshine today at lunch!



tigger813 said:


> I just did the nasal rinse and will do it again later! Making myself some tea now too.
> 
> I will probably still have a small gain this week as I only worked out yesterday morning. Girls and I hope to do the Just Dance this afternoon when we get home from our errands. I may try and squeeze the 2 mile workout in later. Haven't done the 6 week challenge in over a week so I may have to start over or I will just switch to the BL Wii game.



You have had quite a time with being sick...hopefully you will continue to improve each day.  I bet even if you gained a little it will come off quickly because you amaze me with your workouts!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Idiot forgot to buy a new battery for my scale last night so I'm stuck with the LO notice until I replace the battery.
> 
> I also keep my scale in the linen closet as we have a very small bathroom and there is no room to leave it there all the time, but I find this helps me a lot as far as obsessing goes.  Most of the time I just don't bother getting it out of the closet, unless its an actual reporting day.  Out of sight out of mind I guess



I hate when I get the LO notice!    I like that you are able to have such a great attitude about not weighing yourself all the time.  I think that is a healthy attitude as long as you can stay OT without checking all the time (again...my obsessing requires it!).



jennz said:


> QOTD:  My answer is "sometimes."    The only time I'm consistent with weighing is on Friday morning.  Other days I'm all over the place, morning, clothed, not, night, middle of the day...  I do like my scale, it's big so I can see the numbers without my glasses or contacts. It's digital, weighs to 2/10th of a pound, and matches my dr's scale.



I would love to get a digital scale that weighs to the 2/10th of a pound.  Mine does to the .5 pound and never matches any other scale I use (Wii, WW, dr, etc.).  The only good thing is if I put it in the same spot (I use the grid on the flooring), I know it is consistant.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I got a new wish bar today   and I was also able to run 1/2 mile straight without stopping.   I have been doing the C25K program and that was one of my goals I set for myself to run 1/2 mile.  I finally did that today.   I had to share the news!!



That is SUPER NEWS!  Isn't it an incredible feeling when you start realizing how you can actually run???  I am proud of everyone here who is out accomplishing great goals!



happysmyly said:


> On the weight loss side--I gained 6 pounds (working on losing that and am doing well) - but there were lots of non-weight related 'rewards' that I experienced on this trip.  For the past 5ish years I had to use a knee brace to walk around that much--I didn't even take one on this trip and didn't feel the need for one til 11 pm Friday night--so that was fabulous.  I also had to take naproxen pretty steadily--I took it with me on this trip but didn't use it once.
> 
> The funnest reward was when I rode California Screamin--I've never really had a fat behind (Kimara says I have no behind) but still the fat kept me pretty well 'seated' throughout the whole ride--and the 2 times I rode it this trip--I got air - my body rose up out of the seat like it's supposed to   It was soooooo cool and sooooooo fun!  I also didn't have to worry about any of the turnstyles for the rides--I fit through all of them.  I've only lost about 20 pounds - but I'm down a bit more than 1 size and I guess it's the size that matters most at Disney for comfort--if that makes sense



I love to hear about your non-scale victories!  It is great that you were able to see all these benefits of living a healthier lifestyle!



princessbride6205 said:


> I like your idea for a challenge. I've got to get in a run today, but I will also get out my Wii BL game - I've been meaning to try it, but never get it out.



I can't wait to hear more about this game.  I love that the Wii is so much more than a video game!



heatherlynn444 said:


> QOTD: I weigh myslef everyday, with the understanding that weight fluctuates, and I don't let it stress me out. I weigh myself in the morning, before I eat. I tend to fluctuate 4 pounds on any given day!



It is amazing to read that your weight fluctuates that much on any given day.  I  sometimes think I must have done something really right (or really wrong) when my scale has big changes but I am also starting to realize that it is just normal fluctuations.


----------



## bumbershoot

Well, I never even sent in my starting weight, but it turns out that's pointless, as I have lost none!  

My body has changed, I have lost fat, absolutely, it's been pretty amazing, what exercise does for me.  But according to the scale at the Y, I've lost NOTHING.  And I've been exercising now for too long for it to still be the "losing fat gaining muscle" issue, especially since I'm only doing cardio work, no lifting, so it's got to be the scale.  Very frustrating!  

But the body changes are amazing.  I have a long way to go, but I've also come a long way.  And at least I can see the squish I couldn't see before b/c it was hidden by other squish.  





50sjayne said:


> Last night I went to Costco because I was in desperate need of cat litter-forgot the last time and lugging in that 40# thing it really hit methat is what I lost. That was what was on my body. It seemed almost a cruelty to subject my small frame, damaged spine,  to that much unnecessary weight. I had come to see women that were thin as sort of weak I thinkor just kind of not toughI dont know... its hard to explain. But watching those Olympians makes me really realize that that is just not true. It also made me realize how strong I am going to have to be to maintain this weight-- and I _need_ to see myself as strong.
> I miss biggest loser toobut I am loving the Olympics. This is the first year Ive ever really watched it. Weve watched the ice skaters here and there but this year I am watching it constant. The only stuff we watch for summer Olympics are the gymnasts occasionally.
> I love when customers notice I've lost weight--we wear big huge white coats so it's hard to notice but I've been getting a lot of people noticing in the last few months. They all think you do something like atkins or something--ask me how I did it- and it's pretty simple, eating less and exercising more. I also mention the support I find here which is sort of hard to explain. I feel kind of bad in a way that I don't have some miracle to offer them. Proper motivation (my back) was how I really did it. That and hard work. I've never even tried to lose weight in the last 20 years or so got used to eating whatever I wanted. When I decided to--I did it. It's that simple really. I wish all these crazy diet plans and miracle pills would just go away, it's just taking people's money and not working.




I love your whole post.  What an amazing moment you had at Costco, and also by watching the Olympics.


----------



## jenanderson

kimara said:


> So, to make a short story longer, when on program I can only weigh-in once a week.  Even that is dangerous to my emotional state.  I need to come to grips with the fact that weight goes up and down even when working hard.  I need to know that plateaus are OK and it just means I need to challenge myself with a more difficult workout.  Mentally, I know this.  Emotionally, well, not so much.  I hope to get there one day, but I will accept it for what it is right now.



You summed it up so well!  This is pretty much where I am at with weighing in.



my3princes said:


> I absolutely weigh myself everyday.  I weigh in the morning before breakfast.  If I don't I tend to be less diligent with my weight loss efforts.  I guess it is an out of sight out of mind mentality.  Oddly enough I am usually lighter in the mid afternoon.  DH thinks I'm weird



I think many people are out of sight, out of mind sort of people.  I think this is my problem when I am not trying to lose weight.  I just don't weigh myself until it is way too late.  I am now realizing that this is probably just the way my life is...I have to think about making healthy choices from now on.  The scale, the food choices and the exercise are all just my new reality.



carmiedog said:


> It IS important to me to have a digital scale that measures in tenths. Going from 20.8 to 20.7 isn't much, but it still feels good to see that number change!



That .1 really isn't that much but you are right...if feels great to see any change!



mikamah said:


> I like your mini challenge.  I did buy a country dance dvd a few weeks ago, and haven't tried it yet, so I think I'll do that later.



I love the dance DVDs.  Can't wait to hear about this one!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Today is a new day!!! And I'm gonna rock it!!
> 
> We are planning an Alaskan Disney cruise for 2011 so I have a long term goal now!!!



Love your attitude today!!!!!  AND  I love that you have a cruise to look forward to!  I will be cruising the Dream in 2011 and it is a great thing to look forward to!



lisah0711 said:


> We'll be on the repo cruise from LA to Vancouver.  It will be our first cruise, Disney or otherwise, and I intend to be a maintainer by then!



I LOVE to hear all about all the cruising that will be going on.  Next summer will be our 3rd Disney cruise and we LOVE it!    I am intending on being a maintainer by then and NOT gaining so much weight this time around! 



maiziezoe said:


> Still feeling pretty yucky. Fever, sore throat, stuffy head. Blech. I did the WATP 3 mile walk today and then an ab workout on my Golds Gym game.



YUCK!  I am sorry you still feel so bad.  Hope to hear you are feeling better soon!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just wanted to update everyone.    I went to the vet today and my little doggie Irvin or Mr Brown as we call him is doing better.   I can decrease his Lasix in 2 weeks if he stays well.    So thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust it helped!!



YEAH!  Great news!  



50sjayne said:


> Last night I went to Costco because I was in desperate need of cat litter-forgot the last time and lugging in that 40# thing it really hit methat is what I lost. That was what was on my body. It seemed almost a cruelty to subject my small frame, damaged spine,  to that much unnecessary weight.



Amazing!  I have almost lost 20 pounds (1 more to go) and your post got me to looking around and trying to imagine that 20 pounds on my body.  It is very eye opening!  Thanks for making it so real!


----------



## tigger813

I've been so totally bad today! Went to McDonald's and ate too much of all the wrong things! I had such a headache at the time it was comfort food for me! I did drink a diet coke. Came home and just laid on the couch and watched the Olympics and played games on FB. Even having a Mango Smirnoff Ice! Just finished what we had for supper last night, steak and onion sub. Made some kielbasa and had some cheese and crackers but that didn't taste good to me! I know I will get back in the swing of things one of these days. I did do 3 miles yesterday. Didn't feel up to it this morning or doing Just Dance. Feeling ok right now just tired. Gonna read some of Dan Brown's The Lost Symbol! Haven't even wanted my water today. I was down a little this morning but still have a gain for the week! Part of it is my routine is off with the kids home. Gotta do some errands tomorrow and DD1 is having a friend over for a sleepover tomorrow night! Friday we will have pizza for supper and a good friend is coming over to watch the Olympics with us!

I will drink hot tea and water the rest of the night and try not to snack on anything.

Thanks for all of your support everyone. If the headache is there again in the morning I promise I will go to the doctor's.


----------



## jenanderson

bumbershoot said:


> Well, I never even sent in my starting weight, but it turns out that's pointless, as I have lost none!
> 
> My body has changed, I have lost fat, absolutely, it's been pretty amazing, what exercise does for me.  But according to the scale at the Y, I've lost NOTHING.  And I've been exercising now for too long for it to still be the "losing fat gaining muscle" issue, especially since I'm only doing cardio work, no lifting, so it's got to be the scale.  Very frustrating!
> 
> But the body changes are amazing.  I have a long way to go, but I've also come a long way.  And at least I can see the squish I couldn't see before b/c it was hidden by other squish.



I am so glad that you are seeing body changes.  I am sure if you keep dedicated to the exercising you will eventually see a change.  



tigger813 said:


> I've been so totally bad today! Went to McDonald's and ate too much of all the wrong things! I had such a headache at the time it was comfort food for me! I did drink a diet coke. Came home and just laid on the couch and watched the Olympics and played games on FB. Even having a Mango Smirnoff Ice! Just finished what we had for supper last night, steak and onion sub. Made some kielbasa and had some cheese and crackers but that didn't taste good to me! I know I will get back in the swing of things one of these days. I did do 3 miles yesterday. Didn't feel up to it this morning or doing Just Dance. Feeling ok right now just tired. Gonna read some of Dan Brown's The Lost Symbol! Haven't even wanted my water today. I was down a little this morning but still have a gain for the week! Part of it is my routine is off with the kids home. Gotta do some errands tomorrow and DD1 is having a friend over for a sleepover tomorrow night! Friday we will have pizza for supper and a good friend is coming over to watch the Olympics with us!
> 
> I will drink hot tea and water the rest of the night and try not to snack on anything.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support everyone. If the headache is there again in the morning I promise I will go to the doctor's.



Oh my!  I am sorry you are having a bad day...I am going to dig into our list of motivational quotes and give you this one....

Fall down seven times, get up eight.

You went to McDonalds and feel down.  I know that you will get back up and get going again soon!  I just think that you need to be feeling yourself again and have your routine return to normal.  Take it easy tonight and drink your tea!


----------



## redlight

I weigh almost every day, first thing after I go to the bathroom. I record Friday's weights, but keep a note if Fri. is unusual from the nearby days. My body shape has really changed. My stomach pooch is just about gone now!


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I weigh myself whenever I use the Wii Fit. I usually do the "Simple Test" because it almost always works on the first measuring attempt. I try to keep what I wear to work out in similar from day to day.

The Wii Fit says I'm down 2 pounds today. It looks like I'll have a loss these week. I'll still be higher than when we started, but I'm on my way back down. I've been really struggling with WW and staying full, but I did well today. Perhaps it was because of Ash Wednesday, but I learned that I can go from breakfast to lunch without needing a snack. I'm calling that a huge NSV. I only got in 20 min. of exercise today, but again with Ash Wednesday, I didn't eat very much either.

Hoping for a good, no great, day tomorrow! WISHing the same for everyone else!

CC


----------



## tigger813

Jen- Thanks! I got up the eighth time!!!! Just did 20 minutes of Just Dance with the girls. I scored 3 songs over 10000 points! I danced when the girls were competing against each other. 

Time to get back to the Olympics! Maybe I'll try and do some free step tomorrow while watching the Olympics! And maybe some elliptical!

This curling match is pretty awesome!


----------



## lisah0711

maiziezoe said:


> Super Big  for you today.
> Great job!!!



Thanks, Ann!    And super job on kicking that big ole' sugar habit!    Hope that you are feeling better soon!



bumbershoot said:


> Well, I never even sent in my starting weight, but it turns out that's pointless, as I have lost none!
> 
> My body has changed, I have lost fat, absolutely, it's been pretty amazing, what exercise does for me.  But according to the scale at the Y, I've lost NOTHING.  And I've been exercising now for too long for it to still be the "losing fat gaining muscle" issue, especially since I'm only doing cardio work, no lifting, so it's got to be the scale.  Very frustrating!



Glad to hear that you are noticing a lot of changes in your body -- those NSVs are just as satisfying as the scale changing!  

50sjayne, amazing analogy with the kitty litter!  



jenanderson said:


> First, I want to say that I am thinking of you today.



Thanks!  I appreciate it!  

I'll be looking forward to seeing your 20 pound clippie soon!  



tigger813 said:


> Jen- Thanks! I got up the eighth time!!!! Just did 20 minutes of Just Dance with the girls. I scored 3 songs over 10000 points! I danced when the girls were competing against each other.



Wow!  You are a dancing machine, Tracey!    Hope that this is the beginning of the end of the bug for you.

Thanks, again, for all the hugs and support -- it means a lot to me!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD: Weighing -- I weigh myself every day after I work out. On days I don't work out, it could go either weigh  (I am so bad...). I definitely do better when I'm weighing regularly -- could be because that means I'm also getting the workouts in...

I have to be careful and not weigh too often. Morning and night is not necessary, and not good for my mental state. I get too caught up in small fluctuations, decide I'm not making progress, and give up. Or, at least I used to. Now I've figured out that I'm not willing to stop trying and weigh even more, so I have to just keep swimming, Like Dory.

Oh, and I just had to say to *Lisa* -- Nothing hurts more than missing your parent. I wish you peace and happy memories. 

Day 1 of Lent has gone well. I did my incline walking, and I've kept myself to my daily points. 

Maria


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

It was a different para who quit. Basically, Mr. Para has been in my room all year. In late October they transferred a second para to my room so that we could have someone work one on one with my biter. We'll call her Ms. Para 1. He was crappy to her from the start and she actually talked to the principal about it. She quit with no warning due to family issues (supposedly moved to Florida to help out a family member) but I have always wondered if part of it was Mr. Para.

In late Novemeber we hired Ms. Para #2. Again, she noticed issues with Mr. Para from day one and went to the principal. She quit our first day back from break in the middle of the day after a student kicked her in the chest and another student tried to stab her with a pencil.

It's been a bad day. It started out well. I left for a little bit to go observe a new student that we're being sent from another school (My room serves mutliple elementary schools) and apparently the kids were awful. When we got back, I had to send a kid to the safe seat for bullying and he got upset and picked up the desk and threw it against the wall. 

So it's been a tough day. It doesn't help that I have had the cold from hell which I think I caught from my spitter since he kept spitting one me when he was sick. I have not been working otu because of it. After a day like today I would normally unwind by eating out, so it's been a challenge not to, but one day down, 39 more to go!

Thanks for letting me vent.

QOTD: I WI once a week at my WW meeting. I will occasionally spot check, but not with any regularity.


----------



## jenanderson

redlight said:


> I weigh almost every day, first thing after I go to the bathroom. I record Friday's weights, but keep a note if Fri. is unusual from the nearby days. My body shape has really changed. My stomach pooch is just about gone now!



That is great!  I need to figure out how to get rid of my stomach pooch!  I am losing the weight and seeing changes in body shape but I am still really struggling with toning the center areas.



cclovesdis said:


> The Wii Fit says I'm down 2 pounds today. It looks like I'll have a loss these week.







tigger813 said:


> Jen- Thanks! I got up the eighth time!!!! Just did 20 minutes of Just Dance with the girls. I scored 3 songs over 10000 points! I danced when the girls were competing against each other.



I knew you could do it!  I love having the list of motivating quotes to pull from!



lisah0711 said:


> I'll be looking forward to seeing your 20 pound clippie soon!



I haven't done any of the clippies so far but I am thinking I might have to do the 20 when I reach that point!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> It's been a bad day. It started out well. I left for a little bit to go observe a new student that we're being sent from another school (My room serves mutliple elementary schools) and apparently the kids were awful. When we got back, I had to send a kid to the safe seat for bullying and he got upset and picked up the desk and threw it against the wall.
> 
> So it's been a tough day. It doesn't help that I have had the cold from hell which I think I caught from my spitter since he kept spitting one me when he was sick. I have not been working otu because of it. After a day like today I would normally unwind by eating out, so it's been a challenge not to, but one day down, 39 more to go!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



Feel free to vent anytime!  We all need to do it once and a while...I think you have some really valid reasons for needing to vent right now.

I hope that you feel better and the cold goes away soon.  My students are spreading their snotty germs all over the classroom and I am sitting on the verge of a cold so I feel for you.  

I am proud of you for not going out to eat!  You can do this!!!!

I know that the day was not so great but I hope you had a better evening!  

Well, tonight I had a beautiful run!  The sun was shining, the temperature was above 30° and it was all good.  DH and I completed week 6, day 1 of the C25K and it is so fun to think of how far we have come.  We have actually registered for a 7K race in March and a 5K in April...who would have ever though?  

It is time for bed...hope everyone has had the best day they could have!  Chat with you all tomorrow!

Jen


----------



## pjlla

lovedvc said:


> I'm hoping some of you have some suggestions for me.  Here is the background.  2.5 years ago I asked my doctor to put me on prescription water pills.  Why?  Because with both of my boys I had toxemia and the water retention during pregnancy was awful and the water retention unfortunately remained with me after giving birth, so 6 years after my son I asked for the Rx.  I stayed on them all that time but had progressively put back on 15 pounds and was also noticing dehydration symtoms.  So at the beginning of January I went off the water pills.  For the last 2 weeks the retention is building again.  I can actually grip my shins with my fingers and leave indents in my shins, it's pretty gross.  I was just wondering if any of you have any ideas on how to deal with this.  I don't want to go back to the Rx on a daily basis, but maybe every 2 - 3 days take a pill or maybe there is a natural way.  Drinking more water is not a possibility, if I drink anymore my organs will begin to float.  I also make sure I don't eat foods that are high in sodium.



It sounds like pitting edema in your legs.  It is definitely something to talk to your doctor about... all of that extra pressure is probably causing a strain on your heart, as well as possibly affecting your blood pressure.  Please get it checked out soon.



lisah0711 said:


> I am a little blue today because it is the five year anniversary of when my Dad passed away.  This morning was the first time I cried missing my Dad in a long time.



Prayers and PD coming your way (a bit late...sorry).



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Today's QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.
> 
> Yes I weigh myself every day.   I am one of those people who have to know my daily progress.  I have a digital scale.   No name on it.   It was pretty cheap from Walmart.   It is accurate with in .5 pound of my docotors.  Mine is usually higher than the docs.
> 
> 
> I got a new wish bar today   and I was also able to run 1/2 mile straight without stopping.   I have been doing the C25K program and that was one of my goals I set for myself to run 1/2 mile.  I finally did that today.   I had to share the news!!



Nice job with the run!!  Keep at it!



sahbushka said:


> QOTD:
> 
> I weigh in every day at home first thing in the morning after going potty.  I have had the same scale for over 5 years.  It seems pretty accurate but I wish it was a digital and I have considered getting a new one for that reason alone....I haven't read all the posts but has anyone really liked the digital that they have?
> 
> SarahMay


As I mentioned in another post, my digital scale is a "THINner" brand, purchased at Bed, Bath and Beyond.  I bought it to replace an accurate, but hard to read, dial scale and I really love it.  It reads to the 1/10th pound and does a few other fancy things that I don't use.  It is easy to read and seems to be pretty accurate and consistent.



redlight said:


> I weigh almost every day, first thing after I go to the bathroom. I record Friday's weights, but keep a note if Fri. is unusual from the nearby days. My body shape has really changed. My stomach pooch is just about gone now!


You're so lucky about the stomach pooch.  I don't think that mine will ever totally disappear without surgery.  I am less than 10 pounds away from goal, but I still have a pooch (and not a furry friend who brings my slippers!!)



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> It was a different para who quit. Basically, Mr. Para has been in my room all year. In late October they transferred a second para to my room so that we could have someone work one on one with my biter. We'll call her Ms. Para 1. He was crappy to her from the start and she actually talked to the principal about it. She quit with no warning due to family issues (supposedly moved to Florida to help out a family member) but I have always wondered if part of it was Mr. Para.
> 
> In late Novemeber we hired Ms. Para #2. Again, she noticed issues with Mr. Para from day one and went to the principal. She quit our first day back from break in the middle of the day after a student kicked her in the chest and another student tried to stab her with a pencil.
> 
> It's been a bad day. It started out well. I left for a little bit to go observe a new student that we're being sent from another school (My room serves mutliple elementary schools) and apparently the kids were awful. When we got back, I had to send a kid to the safe seat for bullying and he got upset and picked up the desk and threw it against the wall.
> 
> So it's been a tough day. It doesn't help that I have had the cold from hell which I think I caught from my spitter since he kept spitting one me when he was sick. I have not been working otu because of it. After a day like today I would normally unwind by eating out, so it's been a challenge not to, but one day down, 39 more to go!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> QOTD: I WI once a week at my WW meeting. I will occasionally spot check, but not with any regularity.



I give you a  HUGE amount of credit for being able to deal with that kind of stress without eating.  I have had a few long term sub assignments dealing with children who needed 1:1 aide for behavioral reasons and it is SUPER stressful!  I've been bitten and pinched and kicked, just to mention a bit of it.  I cannot imagine doing it full time!!  It truly takes a special person and these kids are LUCKY to have you!!  

Sorry I didn't get on again earlier today.  I am still fighting cold symptoms, but I'm not convinced that it is turning into a sinus infection, so I may luck out in that respect.  I spent the day doing house work and scrapbooking, after I did my exercise.  It was hard to get up the energy to exercise, but I usually find if I can just convince myself to get started ("just a quick 20 minutes for today"), I will usually keep going for at least my minimum of 45 minutes.  Today I did 50, but yesterday when I felt crummier I only did 30... and that is okay once in a while!  Same with the housework... I really wanted to skip it and just head straight to the scrapping table, but I told myself I had to do at least 20 minutes... but I ended up doing about 45 minutes of "power" housework  and was able to sit at my scrapbook  table without guilt!!

I've got another busy swim weekend coming up.... YMCA State Meet is this weekend, but at least it is at our home pool, so just a 30 minute ride each way!  She will be swimming all three days... distance events are Friday night and she is signed up to swim the 1650 (yards)... it always amazes me that she ENJOYS doing this!!    How can she be my child  and ENJOY exercise so much!!??  But I LOVE that she does love it so much.  And I'm so proud of her talent. But as usual, it will be a struggle to fit in my exercise and healthy eating... but I know I can do it!!  I'll just need to plan ahead again.

If I don't get called to work tomorrow, I am going to do another "power housework" session in the morning after my workout and then head to the scrapbook table again.   I am making SUPER progress on my current project and I am getting really excited to get it finished (it is our 10 day trip out West and to DL in 2005).   I had originally planned to finish it by the end of 2009, but alas, I didn't.  But to get it done by the end of February 2010 is looking like a possibility  (depending on how much scrapping time I get during school vacation next week).  

TTYL..........................P


----------



## Carys

lisah0711 said:


> If you feel like it, please take a moment to introduce yourself since you are a newbie and tell us about yourself and your goals.  I'm especially curious how you like living in New Zealand and Taiwan.



First some of these ---> 

Well as I mentioned before, I'm now able to start exercising following my spinal surgery last year, so now I'm trying to bring down the poundage to reduce pressure on the (now) fused part of my spine, and rebuild the muscle tone I had before those months of forced inactivity.

I'm a NZer so on average live in NZ, currently I'm working in Taiwan, and I'm actually moving to Shanghai later this year, again for work.  I've travelled alot and seen many beautiful places and can appreciate them all, but nowhere will ever be as beautiful as NZ to me   Taiwan is suprisingly modern in many aspects, and I think it has a bland image it doesn't deserve - it has alot of Chinese culture here, as well as it's own aboriginal (Hakka) culture, and alot of beautiful natural scenery, like Taroko Gorge which is essentially a gorge with natural marble walls.  It's a great place for cyclists to holiday, as a relatively small island country with a varied geography.  Mandarin will help, but you can get by with English too as it's taught in the public school system to a high level.



happysmyly said:


> Yesterday someone asked how my trip was... LOVED IT!!!  The San Diego Wild Animal Park and Zoo were great--I grew up a few miles from the Zoo and have always loved watching the animals there.



Total zoo lover here too!  I'd love to see the San Diego Zoo someday.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> We are planning an Alaskan Disney cruise for 2011 so I have a long term goal now!!!



Awesome!! Is that three of us on this thread with Disney cruises planned?  I went on a 4 day last year and am hooked like a fish.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just wanted to update everyone.    I went to the vet today and my little doggie Irvin or Mr Brown as we call him is doing better.   I can decrease his Lasix in 2 weeks if he stays well.    So thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust it helped!!



That's really good news, it's so hard seeing pets not feeling their best - fingers crossed he keeps improving.



bumbershoot said:


> But the body changes are amazing.  I have a long way to go, but I've also come a long way.



Great work!  I will have to read back in the thread to see what exercise routine is working so well for you 



redlight said:


> My stomach pooch is just about gone now!



Where's a jealous smiley when you need one?   Very inspirational!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I
> Thanks for letting me vent.



 It sounds like a rough day, I woke up with sniffles this morning too but I doubt it was brought about like anything near you've been through!  Hope tomorrow is a better day.

QOTD:  I have a generic glass digital scale that I picked up here in Taiwan, which seems very accurate.  I weight daily in the mornings, saves me wasting thinking time wondering what my current weight is.

On the challenge, I do have a Learn to Samba DVD somewhere I could pull out, but otherwise I don't think this challenge is for me since I need to stick with gentler activity for now - even my pilates DVDs would have too much back twisting, and rolling on back etc.  Looking forward to trying the Samba though!


----------



## Carys

Forgot to mention - the quote on the bottom of today's journal page is "Exercise your optimism."


----------



## carmiedog

maiziezoe said:


> *I just did the math... 3 cups of coffee a day, each with 3 HEAPING tablespoons of sugar = 9 heaping tablespoons. 2 cups of tea a day, each with 3 heaping tablespoons of sugar = 6 heaping tablespoons of sugar. 9 + 6 = 15 tablespoons of sugar a day. 1 cup has 16 tablespoons of sugar. I was eating almost a CUP of sugar a day.  I feel sick to my stomach thinking about it.  That isn't even counting the Pepsi's and Dew's I would drink on top of my coffee and tea. Crazy.* Both of my grandfathers died of complications from Diabetes. That is one addiction I am glad I kicked.



 Woah! That is scary when you add it all up. I am so glad you were able to kick it. My addiction was carbs/bread - 4 or 5 bagels a day, a whole bag of bread sticks from the pizza place for lunch, a whole box of pizza place cheesy bread for dinner, bowls of cereal for snacks...it didn't SEEM bad at the time since I was avoiding sweets and sodas.


----------



## jenanderson

pjlla said:


> Sorry I didn't get on again earlier today.  I am still fighting cold symptoms, but I'm not convinced that it is turning into a sinus infection, so I may luck out in that respect.  I spent the day doing house work and scrapbooking, after I did my exercise.  It was hard to get up the energy to exercise, but I usually find if I can just convince myself to get started ("just a quick 20 minutes for today"), I will usually keep going for at least my minimum of 45 minutes.  Today I did 50, but yesterday when I felt crummier I only did 30... and that is okay once in a while!  Same with the housework... I really wanted to skip it and just head straight to the scrapping table, but I told myself I had to do at least 20 minutes... but I ended up doing about 45 minutes of "power" housework  and was able to sit at my scrapbook  table without guilt!!



Wow!  You were busy!  I hope that the cold goes away though so that you feel better soon.  I think it is great that you still managed to get in 50 minutes of exercise...and housework...and scrapbooking.  Sounds like a very productive day!



Carys said:


> I'm a NZer so on average live in NZ, currently I'm working in Taiwan, and I'm actually moving to Shanghai later this year, again for work.  I've travelled alot and seen many beautiful places and can appreciate them all, but nowhere will ever be as beautiful as NZ to me   Taiwan is suprisingly modern in many aspects, and I think it has a bland image it doesn't deserve - it has alot of Chinese culture here, as well as it's own aboriginal (Hakka) culture, and alot of beautiful natural scenery, like Taroko Gorge which is essentially a gorge with natural marble walls.  It's a great place for cyclists to holiday, as a relatively small island country with a varied geography.  Mandarin will help, but you can get by with English too as it's taught in the public school system to a high level..



Sounds interesting!  What is it you do that you travel around a lot?  



Carys said:


> Forgot to mention - the quote on the bottom of today's journal page is "Exercise your optimism."



I love this quote and will add it to our list!



carmiedog said:


> Woah! That is scary when you add it all up. I am so glad you were able to kick it. My addiction was carbs/bread - 4 or 5 bagels a day, a whole bag of bread sticks from the pizza place for lunch, a whole box of pizza place cheesy bread for dinner, bowls of cereal for snacks...it didn't SEEM bad at the time since I was avoiding sweets and sodas.



It is amazing all the food addictions we all once had.  I was such a carb person as well - I loved breads, rice, pasta, etc.  I now still enjoy carbs a bit but it is better to be more in control of my addiction.


----------



## pjlla

Morning all!  I am up and moving and not working (unless she calls me at the last minute).  I've already got one child off on the bus and a load of laundry going and some picking up done.  DD has swim tonight, so I will be saving my workout time for the Y tonight.  After DD is on the bus, I will do some quick picking up and laundry and maybe wash the kitchen floor.  Then breakfast and I will be free to sit at my scrapbooking table!  

Last day before weigh-in I usually eat really light and try to stay below my points target.  So breakfast will be my sauteed veggies and egg whites and maybe a serving of fruit.... no white carbs.

Not sure about lunch.  I do have some really light hamburger soup that needs to be used up.  Not sure how much is left after DH had some yesterday, but that is a lunch possibility.  

Any ideas of what to do with some leftover beef roast?  I'm thinking of trying to make some sort of stew with it.  The meat was good, not great (a bit overcooked for my taste... it was medium rather than rare).  Would the meat get dried out if I cooked it for a short time on high in my crockpot to make a stew??  Or maybe some sort of beef soup??  I do have some beef stock on hand.  Maybe I will check allrecipes.com and see what I can come up with.

Gotta run and get DD off on the bus.  TTYL................P


----------



## jenanderson

I made a list of all the quotes that were posted the other day(hope I did not miss too many...sorry if I missed yours).  I thought it would be nice to have them all in one spot for people to copy.  Here they are:  

Dead Last Finish
is greater than
Did Not Finish
which greatly trumps
Did Not Start

If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer.

Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels.

No one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy.

Give it your best and forget the rest.

DON'T GIVE UP! DON"T GET FRUSTRATED!

Fall down seven times, get up eight.

Hunger is not an emergency.

Just keep swimmin...just keep swimming

Do I really love this food?

I am strong.

If you feel hungry, your body is telling you something. Eat the right fuel and you will burn and aid in speeding your metabolism.

A calorie burning diet REQUIRES protein.

It's All in The Attitude

Tomorrow is always fresh with no mistakes in it.

I will never regret not running!

I AM WORTH IT

If you break a dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw the rest on the floor, so don't let one mistake snowball.

Be good to your body, it's the only place you have to live.

Losing weight is Hard. Maintaining weight is hard. Being overweight is hard. Choose your hard.
There's plenty of time to solve this thing, but you got to stop using your mouth and start using your brain!

You are worth it, and you are strong.

Continuous effort - not strength or intelligence - is the key to unlocking our potential.

I am doing the best I can given what I have today.

The past does not define you, the present does.

I don't eat McDonald's because it's gross.

Life is a journey, and sometimes there are detours.

Exercise your optimism


----------



## jenanderson

Well, my week of coaching is coming to an end.  I thank everyone for sharing all your thoughts and stories this week.  I have enjoyed the opportunity to hopefully provide you with things to think about, support when you needed it and just someone to chat with.  I know that this week helped me stay focused and think more about my own weight loss. 

*Today's QOTD:  What did you try new for exercising and what did you think about it?  If you did not try something new, what is a new exercise that you would like to try?*

Okay, I wanted to try my DD's exercise ball and had no clue what to do on the thing.  I spent some time looking up exercises for the ball on the Internet and spent about 15 minutes trying them out.  I have decided that I will continue to look for more ideas for using the ball because it was loads of fun.  I am totally not the most stable or balanced person (I knew this from the Wii Fit) but it does make some exercises feel easier.  I really loved the push ups on the ball.  I have been trying to work on push ups and think this will really help me build muscles.  I am glad that I tried it out and hope it will help provide some variety to my exercising.  I like that it was a cheap piece of equipment, it feels like it is easy to use and it is suppose to help my "core".

I still would like to try to get some WATP videos because I hear so many things about them here.  I would also like to to learn a bit more about using the small weight set that we have in our exercise room.  I have been reading a lot about cross training for running so hopefully I will continue to add variety and not get bored with exercising.

Have a great day everyone!
Jen


----------



## chskover

QOTD:  My new exercise has been yoga.  I have always wanted to do yoga.  My daughter and I have been doing this class once a week for 5 weeks now.  I can't do everything, but I am able to do what I can.  I am loving it and it is amazing how many muscles it works.  Now I need to get in other exercises the rest of the week.


----------



## jennz

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> It was a different para who quit. Basically, Mr. Para has been in my room all year. In late October they transferred a second para to my room so that we could have someone work one on one with my biter. We'll call her Ms. Para 1. He was crappy to her from the start and she actually talked to the principal about it. She quit with no warning due to family issues (supposedly moved to Florida to help out a family member) but I have always wondered if part of it was Mr. Para.
> 
> In late Novemeber we hired Ms. Para #2. Again, she noticed issues with Mr. Para from day one and went to the principal. She quit our first day back from break in the middle of the day after a student kicked her in the chest and another student tried to stab her with a pencil.
> 
> It's been a bad day. It started out well. I left for a little bit to go observe a new student that we're being sent from another school (My room serves mutliple elementary schools) and apparently the kids were awful. When we got back, I had to send a kid to the safe seat for bullying and he got upset and picked up the desk and threw it against the wall.
> 
> So it's been a tough day. It doesn't help that I have had the cold from hell which I think I caught from my spitter since he kept spitting one me when he was sick. I have not been working otu because of it. After a day like today I would normally unwind by eating out, so it's been a challenge not to, but one day down, 39 more to go!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> QOTD: I WI once a week at my WW meeting. I will occasionally spot check, but not with any regularity.



WOW!!  These are elementary school kids?  I thought you had high school!  You need hazard pay.  



pjlla said:


> Any ideas of what to do with some leftover beef roast?  I'm thinking of trying to make some sort of stew with it.  The meat was good, not great (a bit overcooked for my taste... it was medium rather than rare).  Would the meat get dried out if I cooked it for a short time on high in my crockpot to make a stew??  Or maybe some sort of beef soup??  I do have some beef stock on hand.  Maybe I will check allrecipes.com and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Gotta run and get DD off on the bus.  TTYL................P



Soup sounds good, maybe the beef with some veggies and barley? 

Great job on scrapping!!  I have a goal of a page/day this month - I'm at 0.    I need to just get in there!

Anne - my word you were a sugar fiend!!! Great job quitting!!

QOTD:  I did the wii free step for 10 minutes.  For whatever reason I'd been afraid to try it but it was fun!  We watched Phineas and Ferb while I did it.   I might mix that with the treadmill while I watch my reality shows.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!

A big thank you to jenanderson for making her coaching debut this week and being a great coach!   And another big thank to our incoming coach tomorrow, Worfiedoodles!    You guys are the best!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh, and I just had to say to *Lisa* -- Nothing hurts more than missing your parent. I wish you peace and happy memories.



Thank you for the kinds thought, Maria, I really appreciate it!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> So it's been a tough day. It doesn't help that I have had the cold from hell which I think I caught from my spitter since he kept spitting one me when he was sick. I have not been working otu because of it. After a day like today I would normally unwind by eating out, so it's been a challenge not to, but one day down, 39 more to go!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



Sorry it was a rough day.  You did the right thing by skipping the eating out.  Hope the rest of your week is better!  



pjlla said:


> Prayers and PD coming your way (a bit late...sorry).



Thanks for the kind thoughts, Pamela!  



Carys said:


> First some of these --->
> 
> Well as I mentioned before, I'm now able to start exercising following my spinal surgery last year, so now I'm trying to bring down the poundage to reduce pressure on the (now) fused part of my spine, and rebuild the muscle tone I had before those months of forced inactivity.
> 
> I'm a NZer so on average live in NZ, currently I'm working in Taiwan, and I'm actually moving to Shanghai later this year, again for work.  I've travelled alot and seen many beautiful places and can appreciate them all, but nowhere will ever be as beautiful as NZ to me   Taiwan is suprisingly modern in many aspects, and I think it has a bland image it doesn't deserve - it has alot of Chinese culture here, as well as it's own aboriginal (Hakka) culture, and alot of beautiful natural scenery, like Taroko Gorge which is essentially a gorge with natural marble walls.  It's a great place for cyclists to holiday, as a relatively small island country with a varied geography.  Mandarin will help, but you can get by with English too as it's taught in the public school system to a high level.



Thanks for the s, carys.  And thanks for introducing yourself.  If you go way back to the early pages of this thread you can see introductions from most of us -- we had almost twice as many people then so don't be intimidated when you see we started as a mega-post.  



jenanderson said:


> *Today's QOTD:  What did you try new for exercising and what did you think about it?  If you did not try something new, what is a new exercise that you would like to try?*



I did not get to try anything new yesterday -- I'm going to make an effort to do that this week-end.  I would like to try River Walking at our local Kroc Center.  They have a lazy river with one of their pools and have a class where you can walk against the current.  Sounds kind of fun!  Maybe I'll get a day pass and give it a whirl on Saturday.

Have a great day all!  Don't forget to PM those weights to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to donac tomorrow.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My favorite new exercise is the Just Dance game from Wii! It is quite the workout and so much fun! I'm already conquering some of the songs! I plan on getting in to the BL Wii game next week. I got so many workout things for Christmas that I'm still working on trying them all. With not feeling well the past two weeks I didn't finish the EA Sports Active 6 wk challenge. I will do some Wii Fit step this afternoon that I haven't done in awhile.


----------



## carmiedog

Today's QOTD: What did you try new for exercising and what did you think about it? If you did not try something new, what is a new exercise that you would like to try?

I didn't have time to try anything NEW, but I did shovel snow/ice/slop which is usually dh's job and something I haven't done in forever. It felt great and I love being able to actually SEE the work I did as opposed to the treadmill where the reward is just numbers on the screen.


I've always had one day off work to spend the afternoon with my daughter. My schedule changes next week so I'll be losing that. So when I picked her up from preschool yesterday, I took her out to eat. She chose McDonald's, of course.  I was very proud of myself, though. I had the classic chicken sandwich grilled and a water, for 420 calories which still kept me within my calorie goal for the day. There are menu items with fewer calories, but they wouldn't have filled me and I would have ended up eating something else anyway. I added up what I normally would have ordered - 1569 calories in one meal!


----------



## carmiedog

lisah0711 said:


> I did not get to try anything new yesterday -- I'm going to make an effort to do that this week-end.  I would like to try River Walking at our local Kroc Center.  They have a lazy river with one of their pools and have a class where you can walk against the current.  Sounds kind of fun!  Maybe I'll get a day pass and give it a whirl on Saturday.



very cool ~ that sounds like FUN!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning everyone.   I am feeling great today.     I booked my anniversary dinner yesterday.   My top two picks were booked (Narcoosees and Ohana) so we settled on Boma for Sunday.    I think I can stick to ww core with this option lots of protein and fresh veggies and fruit here.  The only thing that might make me cheat a little are those wonderful soups but I am not crazy about their desserts so that is a good thing.   I got my hubby a great tee time too so me and the little guy and play in the parks while he golfs.   

I want to thank our coach Jen for last week you did great.   Love the list of quotes!!

QOTD - My new exercise for this has been C25K program.   I didnt want to add another thing I wanted to focus on just this.   So that is new for me but not new for the week.


----------



## princessbride6205

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> So it's been a tough day. It doesn't help that I have had the cold from hell which I think I caught from my spitter since he kept spitting one me when he was sick. I have not been working otu because of it. After a day like today I would normally unwind by eating out, so it's been a challenge not to, but one day down, 39 more to go!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.


Of course you can vent here! Wow, I can't imagine being faced with those situations every work day. I give you so much credit for being able to withstand that AND still teach these kids. 



jenanderson said:


> Well, my week of coaching is coming to an end.  I thank everyone for sharing all your thoughts and stories this week.  I have enjoyed the opportunity to hopefully provide you with things to think about, support when you needed it and just someone to chat with.  I know that this week helped me stay focused and think more about my own weight loss.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> Jen


You've been a great coach! Thanks, Jen!



carmiedog said:


> I've always had one day off work to spend the afternoon with my daughter. My schedule changes next week so I'll be losing that. So when I picked her up from preschool yesterday, I took her out to eat. She chose McDonald's, of course.  I was very proud of myself, though. I had the classic chicken sandwich grilled and a water, for 420 calories which still kept me within my calorie goal for the day. There are menu items with fewer calories, but they wouldn't have filled me and I would have ended up eating something else anyway. I added up what I normally would have ordered - 1569 calories in one meal!


Congrats on making a healthy food choice instead of your usual order. You ate less than a third of the cals you normally ate at McD's. That's great!



50sjayne said:


> princessbride6205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to try your oatmeal ideas so I can enjoy it without adding TBS of brown sugar.
> "When are you having another baby? You can't just have one" (*are children Lays potato chips? You can't have just one?*) - QUOTE]
> Where are the tag fairies when yo need one?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 50sjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I went to Costco because I was in desperate need of cat litter-forgot the last time and lugging in that 40# thing it really hit methat is what I lost. That was what was on my body. It seemed almost a cruelty to subject my small frame, damaged spine,  to that much unnecessary weight. I had come to see women that were thin as sort of weak I thinkor just kind of not toughI dont know... its hard to explain. But watching those Olympians makes me really realize that that is just not true. It also made me realize how strong I am going to have to be to maintain this weight-- and I _need_ to see myself as strong.
> I miss biggest loser toobut I am loving the Olympics. This is the first year Ive ever really watched it. Weve watched the ice skaters here and there but this year I am watching it constant. The only stuff we watch for summer Olympics are the gymnasts occasionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love that realization of carrying around the extra 40#. It's amazing to think that we used to lug more weight each day when you think about it like that. I've lost about 20# this past year - I should find something that weight to really feel my progress...
> 
> 
> *Today's QOTD:  What did you try new for exercising and what did you think about it?  If you did not try something new, what is a new exercise that you would like to try?*
> I didn't try anything new - it was 9:45pm by the time I finished my run last night. I would like to try my Wii BL game. If I find I'm using the Wii more, I'll be able to justify buying Just Dance, which sounds super fun. I've also been meaning to take a dance class or go swimming - add those in as cross training for my running. I love dancing and being in the water, it's just a matter of planning ahead to attend a class or the open swim at our community center.
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Just did 30 minutes of free step while watching curling! Now I'm watching the US Men's Hockey team. Need to clean the kitchen. DD1 has a friend over for a sleepover so they are hanging out. They will probably head downstairs and play Just Dance soon. They take Irish Step Class together and I take Adult Irish Step with the Mom.

Pancakes and bacon for supper. May also make some hash browns. 

Couldn't find the Yoplait smoothies at the grocery store and I had a coupon. I'll have to try another grocery store tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a nice day! So far so good here. DH got paged at 4am so we are both kind of tired. Darn computers breaking down!


----------



## happysmyly

Wahoo!!!  I have worked hard this week since coming home from vacation--very compulsive with food and exercise--and it's paid off.  This morning I am back to my pre-trip weight 
Which means some pretty fun things:
I got my 20 lb clippie   yippee 
And, the best of all - I am no longer 'morbidly obese'.  I can't even describe the joy that that brings.  In an email today Kimara reminded me that the whole BMI thing really helps remind her that it's not for looks but the real reason for all of these healthy changes is for the longer and fuller life--so true!  It means more Disney trips with niece and nephews with funner and fuller enjoyment of those trips  


I couldn't have done this without you--I love having this place to come to - to read and be inspired and uplifted and encouraged and helped when you all share your tougher times too.  I am so very grateful!!!  May you all be blessed for all you do to help others like me - and to have good feelings with your weigh-ins tomorrow morning 

 Liz


----------



## my3princes

Thursday's QOTD:  I used the Wii Fit Plus for 30 minutes yesterday and tried some games that I had never tried.  Of course I played them until I beat the kids highest scores, took over the 1st place rank and moved on   some were fun, others I am way too uncoordinated for.


Thanks for coaching Jen


This morning I had my first annual mammogram...fun, fun


----------



## corinnak

2/17 Wednesday QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.

I have a Tanita scale.  It's digital and weighs in .2 increments.  It seems pretty accurate to me, at least in the weight department.  It is one of these body-fat measuring scales as well.  When I started, it said I had 42% body fat.  Now it usually says 28 or 29%.  These things are notoriously unreliable, but there had been a definitely downward trend over the past year, at least.  When I got my body fat caliper-tested recently, the trainer said I was a little over 19%.  So you can see there is a big difference between those methods, and I place more value on this scale's ability to weigh pounds than measure body fat or hydration.

I have been weighing every day for a while now.  Most of the time I find it interesting to note the fluctuations.  Once a month, like clockwork, one day my weight will suddenly be up about 2 lbs and I feel all mystified.  And then later that morning, I invariably get mother nature's gift (I saw that in an ad recently, I think!).  You'd think I'd learn!  

Now that I am in maintenance, I have an actual Maintenance Journal that is for recording daily weights among other things.  It's not bad, but I gotta say, it's not perfect either. 

I think I've read that it's better to weigh less freqently when you're losing and more frequently when maintaining.  

I'm done with feeling guilty for weighing more than once a week - it seems like many of us do, so I feel like I'm in good company!



2/18 Thursday QOTD: What did you try new for exercising and what did you think about it? If you did not try something new, what is a new exercise that you would like to try?


I usually have my workouts pretty well planned the day before, so I didn't really do anything completely new yesterday.  I had planned to go to a spin class, but it was full by the time I got there.  I just rode a stationary bike on my own for half an hour and then did a few strength training machines.  I did a set of assisted dips and some assisted chin ups on one machine, so that was nice.  I also bought a package of Pilates Reformer sessions and will start that next week.  And finally, I signed up for some free demos for the "special" classes at the Y - Kettlebell and TRX.  The TRX really intrigues me.  Kettlebell, not as much, but you never know!  I'll be sure to report on them next week.


----------



## DisCanCan

I would like to introduce myself, Hi I am Candice  I have been lurking but I have found all the posts very motivating & helpful  I started the challenge in the beginning but I forgot to PM LuvBaloo so I decided to start right now  I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results But it is easier said then done sometimes   I have decided this time around I was going to take small steps instead of doing everything all at once & feeling over whelmed by it all  So it has been 2 ½ weeks that I have been tracking, watching my portions & eating more healthier Now its time to concur the exercising part  Any advice??  And I have to ask what is the C25K program??  Thanks for help


----------



## jennz

happysmyly said:


> Wahoo!!!  I have worked hard this week since coming home from vacation--very compulsive with food and exercise--and it's paid off.  This morning I am back to my pre-trip weight
> Which means some pretty fun things:
> I got my 20 lb clippie   yippee
> And, the best of all - I am no longer 'morbidly obese'.  I can't even describe the joy that that brings.  In an email today Kimara reminded me that the whole BMI thing really helps remind her that it's not for looks but the real reason for all of these healthy changes is for the longer and fuller life--so true!  It means more Disney trips with niece and nephews with funner and fuller enjoyment of those trips
> 
> 
> I couldn't have done this without you--I love having this place to come to - to read and be inspired and uplifted and encouraged and helped when you all share your tougher times too.  I am so very grateful!!!  May you all be blessed for all you do to help others like me - and to have good feelings with your weigh-ins tomorrow morning
> 
> Liz



Congrats!!  Thanks for letting us celebrate with you!



corinnak said:


> 2/17 Wednesday QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.
> 
> I have a Tanita scale.  It's digital and weighs in .2 increments.  It seems pretty accurate to me, at least in the weight department.  It is one of these body-fat measuring scales as well.  When I started, it said I had 42% body fat.  Now it usually says 28 or 29%.  These things are notoriously unreliable, but there had been a definitely downward trend over the past year, at least.  When I got my body fat caliper-tested recently, the trainer said I was a little over 19%.  So you can see there is a big difference between those methods, and I place more value on this scale's ability to weigh pounds than measure body fat or hydration.
> 
> I have been weighing every day for a while now.  Most of the time I find it interesting to note the fluctuations.  Once a month, like clockwork, one day my weight will suddenly be up about 2 lbs and I feel all mystified.  And then later that morning, I invariably get mother nature's gift (I saw that in an ad recently, I think!).  You'd think I'd learn!
> 
> Now that I am in maintenance, I have an actual Maintenance Journal that is for recording daily weights among other things.  It's not bad, but I gotta say, it's not perfect either.
> 
> I think I've read that it's better to weigh less freqently when you're losing and more frequently when maintaining.
> 
> I'm done with feeling guilty for weighing more than once a week - it seems like many of us do, so I feel like I'm in good company!



Wow that is quite a difference in body fat %!!  I agree, go with what the calipers measure.  And 19%?!  You rock!!



DisCanCan said:


> I would like to introduce myself, Hi I am Candice  I have been lurking but I have found all the posts very motivating & helpful  I started the challenge in the beginning but I forgot to PM LuvBaloo so I decided to start right now  I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results But it is easier said then done sometimes   I have decided this time around I was going to take small steps instead of doing everything all at once & feeling over whelmed by it all  So it has been 2 ½ weeks that I have been tracking, watching my portions & eating more healthier Now its time to concur the exercising part  Any advice??  And I have to ask what is the C25K program??  Thanks for help



Hi Candice!  It can be SO HARD to keep going can't it? That's why I love this thread, it is so motivational!  Reading people's posts and seeing Tigger813 exercising helps me make positive choices.  Personally I would say start slow with your exercise, even just 15 minutes, just to make the commitment and keep it going.  C25K is sort of an intro-to-running training program, it trains you to go from the couch to running a 5k in 8 weeks.


----------



## 50sjayne

pjlla said:


> Any ideas of what to do with some leftover beef roast?  I'm thinking of trying to make some sort of stew with it.  The meat was good, not great (a bit overcooked for my taste... it was medium rather than rare).  Would the meat get dried out if I cooked it for a short time on high in my crockpot to make a stew??  Or maybe some sort of beef soup??  I do have some beef stock on hand.  Maybe I will check allrecipes.com and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Gotta run and get DD off on the bus.  TTYL................P


Barbecued beef. Just put it in the crockpot with water on low (or high)for 3/4 of the time, drain the water then put your bottle of barbecue sauce in. In a couple of hours shred the beef with a fork and you have awesome bbq beef!



corinnak said:


> I think I've read that it's better to weigh less freqently when you're losing and more frequently when maintaining.
> 
> I'm done with feeling guilty for weighing more than once a week - it seems like many of us do, so I feel like I'm in good company!
> 
> 
> 2/18 Thursday QOTD: What did you try new for exercising and what did you think about it? If you did not try something new, what is a new exercise that you would like to try?
> 
> I usually have my workouts pretty well planned the day before, so I didn't really do anything completely new yesterday.  I had planned to go to a spin class, but it was full by the time I got there.  I just rode a stationary bike on my own for half an hour and then did a few strength training machines.  I did a set of assisted dips and some assisted chin ups on one machine, so that was nice.  I also bought a package of Pilates Reformer sessions and will start that next week.  And finally, I signed up for some free demos for the "special" classes at the Y - Kettlebell and TRX.  The TRX really intrigues me.  Kettlebell, not as much, but you never know!  I'll be sure to report on them next week.



I think it's better to weigh yourself more when maintaining too. I was bad yesterday didn't exercise at all. Stepdad called and talked 45 minutes so I didn't have time to eat before the view was on and I didn't want to have to wash my hair yesterday so I totally skipped it. Did kind of do some work backwards last night when closing, using my left hand more thought of the board when doing this. It was faster. I've been using the stepper more--mines an old one where you use your arms and I have really felt more strength in my arms lately. 



DisCanCan said:


> I would like to introduce myself, Hi I am Candice  I have been lurking but I have found all the posts very motivating & helpful  I started the challenge in the beginning but I forgot to PM LuvBaloo so I decided to start right now  I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results But it is easier said then done sometimes   I have decided this time around I was going to take small steps instead of doing everything all at once & feeling over whelmed by it all  So it has been 2 ½ weeks that I have been tracking, watching my portions & eating more healthier Now its time to concur the exercising part  Any advice??  And I have to ask what is the C25K program??  Thanks for help



Welcome!


----------



## corinnak

Hi Candice!  Welcome!  And great job on tracking for 2 1/2 weeks! I think you're smart to get one thing in place before adding another.  It's so easy to get overwhelmed by all the moving pieces of getting healthier if you try to start it all at once!

The thing that worked for me starting to get more activity when I started was to have a solid plan and an activity I didn't mind doing & could see progress in.  The C25K stands for Couch to 5K beginning running plan.  It's a free plan available online, and I really appreciated the structure and the fact that it started with 3 days - basically every other day.  Here's a link to the program:  C25K

And a link to a website with lots of articles and information on C25K and podcasts to make it easier:

www.c25k.com

I just looked on there and found they had an interesting article by the guy who invented the plan and why it works:  http://globalmoxie.com/blog/c25k.shtml   Interestingly, his philosophy overlaps a lot with what we're doing here, I believe.

The best tips I have for starting to work out (And I started literally from the actual Couch almost 3 years ago)


1. choose something you like to do and plan to do it 3 days a week to start. 

2. take it easy the first few times - you have plenty of time to up the intensity - you want to work out in a way that you won't dread doing it the next time

3.  have a solid plan of when and where you are going to work out and then stick to the plan.  Have a back-up plan for those times your plan gets a little derailed, whether that means just moving your workout to the following day or having a workout DVD available if you can't get out to the gym/neighborhood etc.  Or even just to forgive yourself for missing it and get back to it for the next schedule workout.

4.  Consider keeping track of days worked out (some put stickers on a calendar, others keep a log) and rewarding yourself for a job well done - non-food rewards, that is!.  

5.  Depending on your present activity level, choose a cardiovascular workout to begin with.  You can add strength training once the cardio is in place.  Some good workouts to start with include:  walking outside, weather permitting, some of the Walk Away the Pounds DVD's, other cardio DVD's that say "for beginners," elliptical machines and treadmills, water aerobics (if you have access to them in a gym or community center) and riding a bicycle, either regular or stationary.  The great thing:  you don't have to choose just one!  

Good luck, have fun and remember, we're all cheering you on as you make these changes to your habits!


----------



## pjlla

DisCanCan said:


> I would like to introduce myself, Hi I am Candice  I have been lurking but I have found all the posts very motivating & helpful  I started the challenge in the beginning but I forgot to PM LuvBaloo so I decided to start right now  I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results But it is easier said then done sometimes   I have decided this time around I was going to take small steps instead of doing everything all at once & feeling over whelmed by it all  So it has been 2 ½ weeks that I have been tracking, watching my portions & eating more healthier Now its time to concur the exercising part  Any advice??  And I have to ask what is the C25K program??  Thanks for help



Welcome to our group!  Glad you decided to join us!

Good afternoon all!  I have had a GREAT scrapbooking day!  I got my housework done and breakfast eaten by 9:30 am (kitchen floor/bathroom floor washed, dishwasher loaded, 2 loads of laundry done, bed made, general picking up, straighten up mudroom, recycling sorted).  DH left for a meeting (he works from home most of the time) and I headed right for my scrapping table.  I have pumped out 14 "mostly done" pages.  The kids are home now, so I am distracted.  But I'm pleased with my progress. Plus I took some time to sort some papers that needed attention and then I sorted some alphabet letters that I am thinking of getting rid of.... so I had a busy day!

DD isn't going to swim tonight... they are doing a "swim-a-thon" fundraise for some YMCA program and she just isn't really interested in doing it.  I will still give her a donation to bring in tomorrow.  Plus it is Survivor night, so we would like to be home to watch it together.  We didn't see last week's episode until Sunday night, when we were finally ALL home together with the time to watch it!  It is one of our family favorites, so we really like to watch it TOGETHER.   

Anyhow, since DD isn't going to swim tonight, I won't be working out at the Y, so I need to decide what I am doing for my workout at home.  I think  I will do 30 minutes of incline interval walking on the TM and then 20 minutes of BL Powersculpt DVD or some other circuit training.  I should try to do it now and get it done before dinner.... otherwise I will lose my momentum.


Guess I'll go clean up my scraptable and hit the treadmill!  

BTW, I ended up making a beef/onion soup for dinner.  I just chopped up the remaining beef roast and dropped it in the crockpot with the onions and mushrooms that I originally cooked with the roast, plus some carrots and celery and a handful of leftover cooked potatoes and onions from another meal (should call this "leftover soup"!). Covered it all with Swanson's 99% fat free beef broth.  I will throw in some cooked noodles or quinoa right before serving.  It smells good... hope it is tasty. Thanks for your ideas.................P


----------



## jenanderson

chskover said:


> QOTD:  My new exercise has been yoga.  I have always wanted to do yoga.  My daughter and I have been doing this class once a week for 5 weeks now.  I can't do everything, but I am able to do what I can.  I am loving it and it is amazing how many muscles it works.  Now I need to get in other exercises the rest of the week.



I would LOVE to try yoga!  I just feel like it is one of those things I would need to do at a gym so that I learn it properly...and I don't have a gym membership.  I might have to find a DVD and give it a try though.



jennz said:


> I did the wii free step for 10 minutes.  For whatever reason I'd been afraid to try it but it was fun!  We watched Phineas and Ferb while I did it.   I might mix that with the treadmill while I watch my reality shows.



I did the Wii free step...and liked it...but could not figure out how to watch something else as I did it.    I am a bit challenged when it comes to all those technical things!  



lisah0711 said:


> I did not get to try anything new yesterday -- I'm going to make an effort to do that this week-end.  I would like to try River Walking at our local Kroc Center.  They have a lazy river with one of their pools and have a class where you can walk against the current.  Sounds kind of fun!  Maybe I'll get a day pass and give it a whirl on Saturday.



That sounds like it could be a great workout and totally different from what you might normally do.  I love all the variety I am reading!  I need to try new exercises so that I don't get bored and start skipping it!  If you do the River Walking...let us know how it goes!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My favorite new exercise is the Just Dance game from Wii! It is quite the workout and so much fun! I'm already conquering some of the songs!



I love Just Dance too!  Although I am not very coordinated and am always messing up!  I end up laughing so hard as I try to get through some of the numbers!  



carmiedog said:


> I didn't have time to try anything NEW, but I did shovel snow/ice/slop which is usually dh's job and something I haven't done in forever. It felt great and I love being able to actually SEE the work I did as opposed to the treadmill where the reward is just numbers on the screen.



Shoveling is a great workout!  As much as I dislike the snow, I do like the workout I get when I have to shovel it!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> My new exercise for this has been C25K program.   I didnt want to add another thing I wanted to focus on just this.   So that is new for me but not new for the week.



I am glad that you were able to focus on the C25K this week!  It has been such a great program for me.



princessbride6205 said:


> I would like to try my Wii BL game. If I find I'm using the Wii more, I'll be able to justify buying Just Dance, which sounds super fun.



As you have read, I love Just Dance!  Great workout!  I would love to hear more about the Wii BL and possibly get that game if people think it is worthwhile.



happysmyly said:


> I got my 20 lb clippie   yippee
> And, the best of all - I am no longer 'morbidly obese'.  I can't even describe the joy that that brings.



  I am so looking forward to getting my 20 lb clippie - what a great accomplishment!!!


----------



## jenanderson

my3princes said:


> Thursday's QOTD:  I used the Wii Fit Plus for 30 minutes yesterday and tried some games that I had never tried.



It is amazing how many exercises are on those games!  Love it!  



corinnak said:


> I usually have my workouts pretty well planned the day before, so I didn't really do anything completely new yesterday.  I had planned to go to a spin class, but it was full by the time I got there.  I just rode a stationary bike on my own for half an hour and then did a few strength training machines.  I did a set of assisted dips and some assisted chin ups on one machine, so that was nice.  I also bought a package of Pilates Reformer sessions and will start that next week.  And finally, I signed up for some free demos for the "special" classes at the Y - Kettlebell and TRX.  The TRX really intrigues me.  Kettlebell, not as much, but you never know!  I'll be sure to report on them next week.



Can't wait to hear about your new classes!



DisCanCan said:


> I would like to introduce myself, Hi I am Candice  I have been lurking but I have found all the posts very motivating & helpful  I started the challenge in the beginning but I forgot to PM LuvBaloo so I decided to start right now.




Welcome to our group!!!  I have found so much motivation here and hope you do too!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD: New workout -- My new workout is the BL for Wii. Jillian is kicking my posterior! I didn't realize I have zero core strength until I used it! I'm looking forward to strengthening my middle -- it's been neglected for far too long! 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

corinnak said:


> 2/17 Wednesday QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.
> 
> I have a Tanita scale.  It's digital and weighs in .2 increments.  It seems pretty accurate to me, at least in the weight department.  It is one of these body-fat measuring scales as well.  When I started, it said I had 42% body fat.  Now it usually says 28 or 29%.  These things are notoriously unreliable, but there had been a definitely downward trend over the past year, at least.  When I got my body fat caliper-tested recently, the trainer said I was a little over 19%.  So you can see there is a big difference between those methods, and I place more value on this scale's ability to weigh pounds than measure body fat or hydration.
> 
> I have been weighing every day for a while now.  Most of the time I find it interesting to note the fluctuations.  Once a month, like clockwork, one day my weight will suddenly be up about 2 lbs and I feel all mystified.  And then later that morning, I invariably get mother nature's gift (I saw that in an ad recently, I think!).  You'd think I'd learn!
> 
> Now that I am in maintenance, I have an actual Maintenance Journal that is for recording daily weights among other things.  It's not bad, but I gotta say, it's not perfect either.
> 
> I think I've read that it's better to weigh less freqently when you're losing and more frequently when maintaining.
> 
> I'm done with feeling guilty for weighing more than once a week - it seems like many of us do, so I feel like I'm in good company!
> 
> 
> 
> 2/18 Thursday QOTD: What did you try new for exercising and what did you think about it? If you did not try something new, what is a new exercise that you would like to try?
> 
> 
> I usually have my workouts pretty well planned the day before, so I didn't really do anything completely new yesterday.  I had planned to go to a spin class, but it was full by the time I got there.  I just rode a stationary bike on my own for half an hour and then did a few strength training machines.  I did a set of assisted dips and some assisted chin ups on one machine, so that was nice.  I also bought a package of Pilates Reformer sessions and will start that next week.  And finally, I signed up for some free demos for the "special" classes at the Y - Kettlebell and TRX.  The TRX really intrigues me.  Kettlebell, not as much, but you never know!  I'll be sure to report on them next week.



I have the Tanita scale as well and am quite pleased with it!


----------



## tigger813

I think I'm starting to get back on track. Did 30 min. of Free Step on the Wii earlier and also did the 2 mile WATP. Think that will be it tonight as the downstairs is being used for the sleepover. I am drinking my water diligently. I have brought up the 3 mile Slim and Sleek workout to do in the morning as the girls will probably sleep in tomorrow morning.

Had 2 pancakes and some bacon and sausage for supper. Hadn't had too many calories earlier today so I think I'll be all set. If I can get in another workout tonight I will otherwise I will try and get 2 in tomorrow before I weigh in!

I plan on starting the BL Wii game this weekend. Have a friend coming over tomorrow night for pizza and watching the Olympics!

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## pjlla

I just wanted to say that my soup was delicious!  Sadly, it wasn't loved by all.... DD saw the quinoa and turned her nose up and DS said the quinoa made his throat itch (he has lots of food allergy issues).  I KNOW I have served this grain before so I'm not sure why the issues.  The soup itself, quinoa aside, was delicious!!  I'll be keeping it in  mind for the next time I have a leftover oven roast or something like that (I'm sure that using the onions and mushrooms that originally cooked with the roast helped a lot with the flavor).  

We tend to eat a lot more beef and pork than we do chicken because DS is allergic to  poultry and DD won't eat anything from the ocean for personal reasons.  I would rather eat vegetarian meals than the beef, but I'm the only tofu eater in the house and cheese is SO fattening!  DD won't eat beans (knowingly.... however, I sneak them in whereever I can!).  We will all eat Boca Burgers and occasionally we eat ham, but I try to avoid cured meats.  Eggs are an okay choice, but I try to eat only egg whites, so if I make a quiche, I have to make at least two... one "light" quiche for me (limited lowfat cheese and crustless) and a regular quiche with "real" cheese for the family.  

Not sure why I am rambling on about food instead of finishing up my scrapbook page before Survivor starts!!..............P


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I tried the BL Weight Loss Yoga last night and it did me in. I can't believe yoga is so challenging. I guess I should buy a yoga for beginners DVD. I think I'll swap a WATPs DVD for that as a reward. I bought a WATPs DVD and I really can't get into it. I'll try again over the weekend.

Tomorrow, I'm going to focus on my eating because I definitely didn't do that today. Then, Sat. starts a new WW week. I'm going to weigh-in and face the music. Then, I'm going to take it day by day and aim for 60 min. of exercise a day. I'm going to follow the "keep your body guessing" suggestion (Jillian? BL 9 thread? Sorry.) and change up what I do for exercise and how many points I eat in a day. Thanks for listening!

Have a great day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## Carys

Jen, thank you so much for being my first Biggest Loser coach, you did such an awesome job and I had alot of fun.  I actually didn't get around to trying the Samba DVD yesterday but it's in the DVD player right now and I'll do it when I've finished posting this. Thanks for listing out the quotes like that, I will copy many of them into my journal.  (Re my job: I'd say I'm a bureaucratic desk jockey, but then it'd sound like I don't like my job which I do  )

Liz, a big congrats on both the BMI and 20 pounds, what a great achievement!

Candice, welcome welcome come on in! I started this week too, look forward to supporting each other as the weeks continue on 

Today's journal pages have no quotes sorry!  Tune in again tomorrow for stationary wisdom.  Tomorrow is our weigh-in day, right?


----------



## jenanderson

Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: New workout -- My new workout is the BL for Wii. Jillian is kicking my posterior! I didn't realize I have zero core strength until I used it! I'm looking forward to strengthening my middle -- it's been neglected for far too long!
> 
> Maria



This sounds like a good workout!  I don't have a lot of core strength either but I am trying to work on it with some pilates.  



pjlla said:


> Not sure why I am rambling on about food instead of finishing up my scrapbook page before Survivor starts!!..............P



Am watching Survivor right now...it is one of my weird dreams to be a contestant on the show!  I am sure I would be a villain though!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: I tried the BL Weight Loss Yoga last night and it did me in. I can't believe yoga is so challenging. I guess I should buy a yoga for beginners DVD. I think I'll swap a WATPs DVD for that as a reward. I bought a WATPs DVD and I really can't get into it. I'll try again over the weekend.



CC, is this a DVD?  I am considering getting a yoga DVD but want a good one.  



Carys said:


> Jen, thank you so much for being my first Biggest Loser coach, you did such an awesome job and I had alot of fun.  I actually didn't get around to trying the Samba DVD yesterday but it's in the DVD player right now and I'll do it when I've finished posting this. Thanks for listing out the quotes like that, I will copy many of them into my journal.  (Re my job: I'd say I'm a bureaucratic desk jockey, but then it'd sound like I don't like my job which I do  )
> 
> Today's journal pages have no quotes sorry!  Tune in again tomorrow for stationary wisdom.  Tomorrow is our weigh-in day, right?



Glad you enjoyed your first few days here!  I really had a lot of fun coaching!  I will be looking forward to reading more of the quotes from your journal and plan on adding them to the list!  

*AFM - *  Well, tonight DH and I did week 6, day 2 of the C25K.  I have to say it was GREAT!    First of all, it was "warm"!  I actually wore thin leggings and shorts with a running shirt....no wind pants and no coat!  It was incredible!  Also, DH and I were able to do each 10 minute run without feeling bad - I could have actually went longer but we stuck exactly to the program because I had been pushing myself a bit too much and I don't want to hurt my shins again.  I also plan on doing some stretches and pilates while I watch TV yet tonight.  I might even lift a few simple weights to work on my arms (jiggly arms ).  

I am looking forward to weighing in tomorrow.  It has been a good week.  I had hoped to get my 20 pound clippie but I think I will be .5 to 1 pound short.  That is okay with me because I know that I did my best and I am losing every week!  It feels GREAT!

Later,
Jen


----------



## donac

We had 10 people participate during COW5. Congratulations everyone who sent me numbers. You are all winners. And a special welcome to lecah who participated in her first COW


Congrats to the other participants
LuvBaloo
carmiedog
donac
mikamah


with 26 out of 28 points 
lisah0711



with 27 out of 28 points 
bouldertcr
jenanderson
lecah




With 28 out of 28 points 
redwalker



Welcome to COW 8

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 8

Do at least 20 minutes of exercise every day
Do something for someone everyday no matter how small
Journal your food each day 
Eat 1 fruit and 1 veggie each day (1 point for the two)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:


XX days of exercising for 20 minutes per day
XX days doing something for someone else
XX days journaling your food
XX days for fruit/veggie

This challlenge runs from Friday Feb 19, 2010 to Thursday Feb 25, 2010. On Friday Feb 26, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW. 

Don't forget to send me COW7 points tomorrow.


----------



## heatherlynn444

Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: New workout -- My new workout is the BL for Wii. Jillian is kicking my posterior! I didn't realize I have zero core strength until I used it! I'm looking forward to strengthening my middle -- it's been neglected for far too long!
> 
> Maria



me too I love this! I haven't been using it much lately, I have been so busy and running and training for my half, but it is good for strength training for sure.


----------



## redlight

QOTD: I've been relying on running and riding an exercise bike. I want to get into strength training. I sometimes use handweights, but I am inconsistent with that.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning BL Brigade!

It's time for the changing of the coaches -- Thank you so much to JenAnderson, what a great week we have had! 

For anyone who doesn't know me -- a brief introduction. My name is Maria, I'm 41, I've been married for almost 17 years and we have one ds12. I work full-time as a grants professional, and I love my adopted City of Boston, where we've lived for 16 years. I'm originally from St. Louis, and I've been overweight since grad school many moons ago. I have lost significant amounts of weight twice before in my life, but too fast and with too little exercise. This time is taking so much longer, but the losses are sticking better. 

This is my 3rd BL Challenge, I really enjoy the comraderie and support, and I'm totally psyched to be coaching this week! 

Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you? 

I am really surprised how pleased I am with Splenda -- I had tried the pink and blue, and just couldn't handle the aftertaste. Splenda works great for me! I can't deal with slices of fake cheese! I'm fine if the cheese is shredded or grated, but the slices just don't taste right to me. One that took longer but eventually worked out -- diet soda. I swore I would never give up regular soda. Well, I found a way, but then I was drinking too much diet soda. I've finally weaned myself off of soda pretty much altogether, but it took a couple of years. 

Congratulations to all the COW participants, and Good Luck to Everyone with your weigh-in! Don't forget to PM those numbers to LuvBaloo! 

Maria


----------



## ohMom

morning all 

i'm a maintainter AGAIN this week....i'm glad it's not a gain but i've been stuck at this number for several weeks now.  

i tried the BL Yoga DVD as well, and it is tough!  not impossible but challenging.  I got it from the library to try, but i would consider buying that one.  

QOTD -- switching out chips for baked chips...decided to make that a lifestyle change not just a 'dieting' change and surprisingly my oldest DD prefers them now too.  

have a great weekend and STAY STRONG!


----------



## jennz

Good morning everyone!  I am so happy to be down .8 today - I had a bad week, off plan but I think I can safely say my new habits have made my "bad" days better than my old "normal" days!    So I am now down 13.2 pounds.  I got an email from a friend who told me her 11 year  old daughter said she had to see me because I look great - I was shocked.  I told dh and said "but I've only lost 13 pounds" and then inspiration hit - thanks to 50sjayne (I'm pretty sure that was her post about the 40 # kitty litter).  I picked up a new 10 pound bag of potatoes - wow that was heavy! - and told dh to hold it.  He said "this is heavy" and then I told him I lost more than that!    What a great feeling!!  Then I did the same with dd just to feel even better - of to a great start today.


----------



## tigger813

Doing my last chance workouts once others in this house  WAKE UP! LOL!

I will probably have a slight gain but I am slowly getting back on track. Just have to not overdo it this weekend! Congestion is improving too, finally!

Up late last night watching the US collect more medals!!!! Loved the men's figure skating! Evan was AWESOME lat night! I was afraid to watch but made it through! He's a real cutie!!!! 

Plan on doing the 3 mile PILATES walk this morning and do some more Wii Fit later today. I may also start the BL Wii game today if all goes well. 

Sleepover went well and I think they are just waking up now as I hear giggling and talking! DD2 just woke up and is going downstairs to see them. DH is catching up on the sleep he lost night before last.

Good friend coming over tonight for supper and to watch Survivor from last night and tonight's Olympic coverage!

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My big recipe makeover has been my bacon double cheese quiche. I now make it with egg beaters and turkey bacon. It';s actually tastier! I usually don't like turkey bacon but love it that way! I also use ground turkey more than beef these days.

I love Splenda in my green tea! We buy a big thing at Costco that lasts us a long time. I haven't bought any of the Splenda for baking as it's soooo expensive but plan on trying it soon! Anyone else use it?


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  

Maria - Thanks for being our coach this week!  I now can really appreciate all the work the coaches do after coaching last week.  

I did my weigh in this morning (down 2 pounds).  I was hoping to reach the 20 pound mark but that will have to wait until next week.  

Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you? 

For me the best one is the Arnold's Sandwich Thins.  I LOVE bread and tried so many "diet" breads before I came across these.  I have been enjoying sandwiches again since finding them.  The fat-free cheeses don't work at all for me.  I just skip it if that is my only choice.  We tried cake made with diet pop and fat free frosting this weekend - TOTALLY DID NOT work for me.  Funny thing is...DH and the rest of the family enjoyed them.  

Hope everyone has a successful day and weekend!
Jen


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.   I love Fridays my son doesnt have preschool and I can set my own time frame up.   Plus my husband is now off for a few days from the hospital so we are having our Valentines this weekend at Boma    Yay!!   

Hi there Worfiedoodles our new coach thanks for taking care of us this week.

Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you? 

I swapped out salad dressing from reular to light or ff depending upon the brand.    I also bread fish with cornmeal now not flour and bake it.  It comes out crispy if that is what you are looking for.

I can not do brick or slice ff cheese.   It tates like plastic to me.   The shreded kind or feta is ok but otherwise no way.  

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I just wanted to add.   Some people wanted me to post how I liked ww core vs ww points or flex.   It is definately the way for me to go.   I hate tracking food and this gives me the freedom to not have to do that.  It seems the only real things I miss are bread and crackers but I have 35 points if I want the bread and I switched to ff popcorn instead of crackers for my cruchy snack and tackled my sweet tooth with ff jello pudding.   So I am doing well.   I am losing pretty well too.  I took off 4lbs this week and it straightened me out last week so I didnt gain.   It did take a week to adjust.   If you have any other questions just ask.   I also found a great reciped for core quesh (sp) and black bean soup that are fantastic.


----------



## mikamah

Thanks to Jen for coaching last week.  You did an awesome job as coach, and I loved your qotds.  
A big welcome to Maria as this weeks coach. 

I am happy to see 2.4 of last weeks gain gone again, bringing me back under my starting weight!!  It's a slow process, but I won't ever give up.  I have a broken tooth and a root canal to thank for some of that weight loss.  Wasn't up to eating much the past couple days, but my tooth is feeling better.  Just need to try and keep with the healthier choices, and journalling.   



jennz said:


> Good morning everyone!  I am so happy to be down .8 today - I had a bad week, off plan but I think I can safely say my new habits have made my "bad" days better than my old "normal" days!    So I am now down 13.2 pounds.  I got an email from a friend who told me her 11 year  old daughter said she had to see me because I look great - I was shocked.  I told dh and said "but I've only lost 13 pounds" and then inspiration hit - thanks to 50sjayne (I'm pretty sure that was her post about the 40 # kitty litter).  I picked up a new 10 pound bag of potatoes - wow that was heavy! - and told dh to hold it.  He said "this is heavy" and then I told him I lost more than that!    What a great feeling!!  Then I did the same with dd just to feel even better - of to a great start today.


Whoo hoo!!!!  13 pounds is awesome Jenn!!  It is also so motivating to see a loss on what we think is a bad week.  To know you don't undo all your hard work with one bada week.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?


I love the greek yogurt now, and it has so much more protein than the regular yogurt it holds me so much longer.  I buy chobani because the fage is so much more expensive. 



DisCanCan said:


> I would like to introduce myself, Hi I am Candice  I have been lurking but I have found all the posts very motivating & helpful  I started the challenge in the beginning but I forgot to PM LuvBaloo so I decided to start right now  I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results But it is easier said then done sometimes   I have decided this time around I was going to take small steps instead of doing everything all at once & feeling over whelmed by it all  So it has been 2 ½ weeks that I have been tracking, watching my portions & eating more healthier Now its time to concur the exercising part  Any advice??  And I have to ask what is the C25K program??  Thanks for help


Welcome candace, sounds like you're off to a great start.  Journalling is so helpful to keeping me on track, and Corinnak gave you some great advice on exercising.  Good luck.



happysmyly said:


> I got my 20 lb clippie   yippee
> And, the best of all - I am no longer 'morbidly obese'.  I can't even describe the joy that that brings.  In an email today Kimara reminded me that the whole BMI thing really helps remind her that it's not for looks but the real reason for all of these healthy changes is for the longer and fuller life--so true!  It means more Disney trips with niece and nephews with funner and fuller enjoyment of those trips


Congratulations!!   20 pounds is so great, and you are so much healthier not.  Love the fact that disney trips will be easier!!

Lisa- I think sitting around the pool sounds awesome!!  Maybe we can sit in the mexican cantina with a margarita one marathon weekend and cheer Corinna and the other wish runners on!! (after doing the 5k, of course)

Shannon- hope you're having a blast at the olympics.  Thanks for all your hard work as weightkeeper.

Dona- thanks for the cow!  I'll have you know I am definitely a flosser now thanks to the cow, and a broken tooth.  

Have a great day all.


----------



## jenanderson

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I just wanted to add.   Some people wanted me to post how I liked ww core vs ww points or flex.   It is definately the way for me to go.   I hate tracking food and this gives me the freedom to not have to do that.  It seems the only real things I miss are bread and crackers but I have 35 points if I want the bread and I switched to ff popcorn instead of crackers for my cruchy snack and tackled my sweet tooth with ff jello pudding.   So I am doing well.   I am losing pretty well too.  I took off 4lbs this week and it straightened me out last week so I didnt gain.   It did take a week to adjust.   If you have any other questions just ask.   I also found a great reciped for core quesh (sp) and black bean soup that are fantastic.



Thanks for sharing Liz!

I do have a couple of questions but think I might try core for a week or two.  My biggest concern is that I will gain weight because normally I do not use my 35 flex points and I know with core I would be dipping into them.

First, do you think if you tracked the points for core plus your flex points you would have ate about the same as tracking?

Second, were there foods that you really missed (besides the bread) that you had to count?

Finally, if you would be willing to share...how many of your 35 flex points did you end up using?

You did a great job losing 4 pounds!  It is making me think that I should try the core for a bit of a change...and if it doesn't work, I can always go back to tracking.  

Thanks for sharing!!!
Jen


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks jenanderson for being our coach last week!   And a big, *BIG* welcome to our new coach, Worfiedoodles!  

Congratulations to our COW participants!    Those healthy habits take awhile to really stick with you.  And thanks to donac for being our COW keeper!    Don't forget to send your points to her today.

happysmyly, congrats on the new 20 pound clippie!  



DisCanCan said:


> I would like to introduce myself, Hi I am Candice…  I have been lurking but I have found all the posts very motivating & helpful…  I started the challenge in the beginning but I forgot to PM LuvBaloo so I decided to start right now…  I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life…  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits… I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results… But it is easier said then done sometimes   I have decided this time around I was going to take small steps instead of doing everything all at once & feeling over whelmed by it all…  So it has been 2 ½ weeks that I have been tracking, watching my portions & eating more healthier… Now its time to concur the exercising part…  Any advice??  And I have to ask what is the C25K program??  Thanks for help…



Welcome, DisCanCan!  It's never too late to join a BL challenge.    Most of the info that you need to know is on page 1 of this thread.  Please PM your weight to LuvBaloo and you are off and running!  Good luck!



pjlla said:


> I just wanted to say that my soup was delicious!  Sadly, it wasn't loved by all.... DD saw the quinoa and turned her nose up and DS said the quinoa made his throat itch (he has lots of food allergy issues).  I KNOW I have served this grain before so I'm not sure why the issues.  The soup itself, quinoa aside, was delicious!!  I'll be keeping it in  mind for the next time I have a leftover oven roast or something like that (I'm sure that using the onions and mushrooms that originally cooked with the roast helped a lot with the flavor).



Between schedules, allergies and individuals likes and dislikes you have a lot to juggle, pjlla, but you always fix things that sound yummy!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning BL Brigade!
> 
> It's time for the changing of the coaches -- Thank you so much to JenAnderson, what a great week we have had!
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know me -- a brief introduction. My name is Maria, I'm 41, I've been married for almost 17 years and we have one ds12. I work full-time as a grants professional, and I love my adopted City of Boston, where we've lived for 16 years. I'm originally from St. Louis, and I've been overweight since grad school many moons ago. I have lost significant amounts of weight twice before in my life, but too fast and with too little exercise. This time is taking so much longer, but the losses are sticking better.
> 
> This is my 3rd BL Challenge, I really enjoy the comraderie and support, and I'm totally psyched to be coaching this week!
> 
> Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?



I love the Arnold Sandwich Thins, too.  And surprisingly DH likes them too.  I do not like the rubber fake cheese in any form -- it just isn't the same.  I like the richer, more flavorful hard cheeses like parmesan and romano where you can use less if you grate them yourself (not the green stuff in the can).



ohMom said:


> morning all
> 
> i'm a maintainter AGAIN this week....i'm glad it's not a gain but i've been stuck at this number for several weeks now.
> 
> i tried the BL Yoga DVD as well, and it is tough!  not impossible but challenging.  I got it from the library to try, but i would consider buying that one.
> 
> QOTD -- switching out chips for baked chips...decided to make that a lifestyle change not just a 'dieting' change and surprisingly my oldest DD prefers them now too.
> 
> have a great weekend and STAY STRONG!



Just keep swimming, just keep swimming 



jennz said:


> Good morning everyone!  I am so happy to be down .8 today - I had a bad week, off plan but I think I can safely say my new habits have made my "bad" days better than my old "normal" days!    So I am now down 13.2 pounds.  I got an email from a friend who told me her 11 year  old daughter said she had to see me because I look great - I was shocked.  I told dh and said "but I've only lost 13 pounds" and then inspiration hit - thanks to 50sjayne (I'm pretty sure that was her post about the 40 # kitty litter).  I picked up a new 10 pound bag of potatoes - wow that was heavy! - and told dh to hold it.  He said "this is heavy" and then I told him I lost more than that!    What a great feeling!!  Then I did the same with dd just to feel even better - of to a great start today.



Yay, jenn!    Isn't it exciting when all those little losses start adding up?



tigger813 said:


> Doing my last chance workouts once others in this house  WAKE UP! LOL!
> 
> I will probably have a slight gain but I am slowly getting back on track. Just have to not overdo it this weekend! Congestion is improving too, finally!
> 
> Up late last night watching the US collect more medals!!!! Loved the men's figure skating! Evan was AWESOME lat night! I was afraid to watch but made it through! He's a real cutie!!!!
> 
> Plan on doing the 3 mile PILATES walk this morning and do some more Wii Fit later today. I may also start the BL Wii game today if all goes well.
> 
> Sleepover went well and I think they are just waking up now as I hear giggling and talking! DD2 just woke up and is going downstairs to see them. DH is catching up on the sleep he lost night before last.
> 
> Good friend coming over tonight for supper and to watch Survivor from last night and tonight's Olympic coverage!
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone.



I'm glad that you are feeling better!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I just wanted to add.   Some people wanted me to post how I liked ww core vs ww points or flex.   It is definately the way for me to go.   I hate tracking food and this gives me the freedom to not have to do that.  It seems the only real things I miss are bread and crackers but I have 35 points if I want the bread and I switched to ff popcorn instead of crackers for my cruchy snack and tackled my sweet tooth with ff jello pudding.   So I am doing well.   I am losing pretty well too.  I took off 4lbs this week and it straightened me out last week so I didnt gain.   It did take a week to adjust.   If you have any other questions just ask.   I also found a great reciped for core quesh (sp) and black bean soup that are fantastic.



Wow!  4 pounds!  That is great and a Valentine's celebration at Boma to boot!  



mikamah said:


> I am happy to see 2.4 of last weeks gain gone again, bringing me back under my starting weight!!  It's a slow process, but I won't ever give up.  I have a broken tooth and a root canal to thank for some of that weight loss.  Wasn't up to eating much the past couple days, but my tooth is feeling
> 
> Lisa- I think sitting around the pool sounds awesome!!  Maybe we can sit in the mexican cantina with a margarita one marathon weekend and cheer Corinna and the other wish runners on!! (after doing the 5k, of course)
> 
> Shannon- hope you're having a blast at the olympics.  Thanks for all your hard work as weightkeeper.
> 
> Dona- thanks for the cow!  I'll have you know I am definitely a flosser now thanks to the cow, and a broken tooth.
> 
> Have a great day all.



 Down 2.4!  Great!  It's all onward and downward from here!  

Yum, I love the margaritas at Epcot!   

I was down .5 and I'll take it.  I need to put a little hustle in my bustle to keep up with my goal for myself though.

Please remember to PM those weigh in numbers to LuvBaloo.  And a big thank you, LuvBaloo, for taking on the big job of weightkeeper!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  I love the Arnold Sandwich thins too!  They have made a big difference.  I also got a great tip from Corrina, I drizzle some olive oil on my popcorn...yum!!  That is so satisfying for me!


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning BL Brigade!
> 
> It's time for the changing of the coaches -- Thank you so much to JenAnderson, what a great week we have had!
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know me -- a brief introduction. My name is Maria, I'm 41, I've been married for almost 17 years and we have one ds12. I work full-time as a grants professional, and I love my adopted City of Boston, where we've lived for 16 years. I'm originally from St. Louis, and I've been overweight since grad school many moons ago. I have lost significant amounts of weight twice before in my life, but too fast and with too little exercise. This time is taking so much longer, but the losses are sticking better.
> 
> This is my 3rd BL Challenge, I really enjoy the comraderie and support, and I'm totally psyched to be coaching this week!
> 
> Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?
> 
> I am really surprised how pleased I am with Splenda -- I had tried the pink and blue, and just couldn't handle the aftertaste. Splenda works great for me! I can't deal with slices of fake cheese! I'm fine if the cheese is shredded or grated, but the slices just don't taste right to me. One that took longer but eventually worked out -- diet soda. I swore I would never give up regular soda. Well, I found a way, but then I was drinking too much diet soda. I've finally weaned myself off of soda pretty much altogether, but it took a couple of years.
> 
> Congratulations to all the COW participants, and Good Luck to Everyone with your weigh-in! Don't forget to PM those numbers to LuvBaloo!
> 
> Maria



Morning Maria!  Glad to have you coaching this week!  Nice job removing the soda from your life... it is SO bad for you.

My healthy food change... I gave up Diet Coke on 01/02/2008 and haven't looked back.  I drink seltzer or water now (occasionally a bit of that 4C drink mix.... like the Crystal light but with Splenda instead of aspartame).  I will occasionally have a Diet Coke when I am out at a restaurant that has lousy water and no seltzer.... or the occasional Fresca.... but probably less than 6 servings a year.  I will even bring my own seltzer into restaurants that don't offer it (although almost anyplace with a bar will have it available, you just have to ask).  I never drank regular soda and I only drank caffeine free, so it was mostly just the habit I had to give up, not the sugar or caffeine.  

I also eliminated a lot of white carbs from my diet.  I NEVER get french fries any more when we go out (although I am not above scrounging a few from my DS's plate!!), I rarely eat white potatoes, I only eat white bread about once a week or so (usually in the form of a 100 calorie bagel or 100 calorie english muffin or a Sandwich Thin).  I almost NEVER eat white pasta any more.... although I still serve it to my family, but we are trying to change over to whole wheat slowly.  I never liked/served white rice to my family, only brown rice or wild rice, so no change there.  

My few remaining white carbs are things like the previously mentioned 100 calorie items, Baked Lays occasionally, and microwave lowfat popcorn (and my current obsession with the chocolate bran muffins I made!!).  



jennz said:


> Good morning everyone!  I am so happy to be down .8 today - I had a bad week, off plan but I think I can safely say my new habits have made my "bad" days better than my old "normal" days!    So I am now down 13.2 pounds.  I got an email from a friend who told me her 11 year  old daughter said she had to see me because I look great - I was shocked.  I told dh and said "but I've only lost 13 pounds" and then inspiration hit - thanks to 50sjayne (I'm pretty sure that was her post about the 40 # kitty litter).  I picked up a new 10 pound bag of potatoes - wow that was heavy! - and told dh to hold it.  He said "this is heavy" and then I told him I lost more than that!    What a great feeling!!  Then I did the same with dd just to feel even better - of to a great start today.




It is SUCH an eye opener to "heft" an item that weighs what you have lost.  Back in 2003 DH and I both lost weight... I lost about 40 lb and he lost about 60..... it was close to what our kids weighed at that time, so we used to talk about losing a "kid"!  It was a HUGE eye opener for us!   When I do the WATP DVDs, I use 1 lb. wrist weights, 5 lb. ankle weights, and a 2 lb. weight belt.... and it is unbelieveable how heavy that 14 pounds feels!  I can't believe I used to have many more times that weight on my body!    Did you see the episode of BL this season where the heavy guy (Mike??) had to put his amount of excess weight on Bob  and Bob had to stand up with it on... it looked like Bob was going to collapse!  And this guy is carrying this around with him EVERY MINUTE OF EVERY DAY!!  Try carrying that bag of potatoes around for the next hour... you will realize what a huge accomplishment you have achieved!



mikamah said:


> Thanks to Jen for coaching last week.  You did an awesome job as coach, and I loved your qotds.
> A big welcome to Maria as this weeks coach.
> 
> I am happy to see 2.4 of last weeks gain gone again, bringing me back under my starting weight!!  It's a slow process, but I won't ever give up.  I have a broken tooth and a root canal to thank for some of that weight loss.  Wasn't up to eating much the past couple days, but my tooth is feeling better.  Just need to try and keep with the healthier choices, and journalling.
> 
> Have a great day all.



Sorry to hear about the tooth.... what a pain (literally!).  Hope it is feeling better (and I hope you have good dental insurance! ).

You had a good loss!!  I'm happy for you!


Good morning all my BL friends (or, as my kids call you, my "imaginary friends")! 

I am sad to report that I am up 1 lb. today.  Not sure why other than the fact that my cold kept me from getting in my usual amount of exercise.  I did at least 30 minutes every day, but I usually have a few days each week of 75+ minutes and that just didn't happen this week.  Plus I am ovulating (sorry if that is TMI) and I always bloat up during this time.  I was really hoping to go into the kids school vacation week down a bit more, so I would have some wiggle room, but it is not to be.  

I also had a few homemade meals this week that were hard to track (points wise) and perhaps I underestimated them.  I'll have to make note of that for the next time.  

I got in my exercise early today, as I will be working the computer system at DD's swim meet tonight, so no exercise time at the Y.  I decided to change things up a little, in response to the QOTD from earlier this week.  After I did 30 minutes of full incline interval walking on the TM, I did 30 minutes of calesthenics type stuff.... 10 minutes of stair running, 2 minutes of jumping jacks, 2 minutes of high knees... that kind of stuff.  It was a nice change, plus I played some fun ABBA music that I rarely listen to.  Then I did a FULL 5 minutes of good stretching... that felt so nice... stretching is really underrated!  


I promised some friends over on the Scrapping board that I would get some pictures of some pages I did posted today, so I've got to run.  Have a SUPER Friday everyone!...................P


----------



## tigger813

My parents swear by the Arnold Sandwich Thins. I had a coupon yesterday so I bought 2 packages of the whole wheat ones that I will have with tuna fish and miracle whip light for lunch.

Just finished 5 miles so far for today. Time for my weigh in!


----------



## tigger813

WOOHOO! Down .4 for the week!!!! 

If you don't do anything else during the week, DRINK YOUR WATER! That is totally helping me lose the weight along with eating better but the WATER IS A KEY!


----------



## princessbride6205

Welcome, *Maria*, our coach this week! This is my 3rd BL too. 

I'm a little bummed that I had an exact maintain this week (literally to the tenth of what I've been the last 2 weigh ins). I exercised every day and stayed within my calories. Now that I only have about 2 pounds left till goal, I set my calorie tracker to lose approx 1 pound per week. So I wasn't expecting anything big, just a tiny movement down was all I was hoping for. BUT, I am not discouraged. Maintaining is better than a gain. 
It may be for the best actually - I'm out of town visiting relatives this weekend, have family visiting us next weekend, and the weekend after that is the Princess half marathon. With the family visits always come meals that are hard to track and juggling to fit in workouts. And since the Princess is my first long race, I have no idea how that will affect my weight loss. So maintaining may be all I'll be able to do the next few weeks anyway. 

I'll be back to answer the QOTD - have to do some work now...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jenanderson said:


> Thanks for sharing Liz!
> 
> I do have a couple of questions but think I might try core for a week or two.  My biggest concern is that I will gain weight because normally I do not use my 35 flex points and I know with core I would be dipping into them.
> 
> First, do you think if you tracked the points for core plus your flex points you would have ate about the same as tracking?
> 
> Second, were there foods that you really missed (besides the bread) that you had to count?
> 
> Finally, if you would be willing to share...how many of your 35 flex points did you end up using?
> 
> You did a great job losing 4 pounds!  It is making me think that I should try the core for a bit of a change...and if it doesn't work, I can always go back to tracking.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!
> Jen




I would love to share.    The biggest problem I was having with flex was saving up  my points so I could have snacks at night.   This meant I really was not following the healthy guidelines.  The only thing I missed was the bread honestly.   But I took the 35 points and divided them up daily so I got 5 points per day.   I think I used about 22 of them.   

I used brown rice instead of jasmine rice.   You can have potatoes or rice once per day so I saved that for dinner.  I made up a double batch of the soup and had that for lunches and the core quesh for breakfast.   Also I love polenta with strawberries and sugar free syrup.  Kinda like something I had as a child called mush.   You can have oatmeal, cream of wheat, whole grain cereal, and grits.  I really think ww got the lowcarb right.   Your body is not deprived because you can have so many whole grains.   I did have to switch out my dressings for ff along with my sour cream and mayo.   I didnt mind though.  I made seafood salad, egg salad and chicken salad and used the sandwich thins for 1 point each.   I made smooties with my milk and frozen fruit for sweet cravings along with ff pudding I love the butterscotch and fudge flavors. 

Protein fills you faster/longer so I found I was way less hungry and didnt have as many snack cravings.  You can have the smart pop so every night I have a large bag of that and a pudding for snack.  I really dont feel deprived having that.   I even packed all this stuff last week when we went to the parks and did great with it.  

I check the ww message boards for filling foods to get tips  but I dont post there.   Let me know if you want any of the recipes I found.

I tried tracking but you do eat more points on core and it freaked me out so I stopped.   Once I stopped tracking I was not so focused on food and naturally started eating less.    My mind is kinda crazy like that though.  The more I focus on it the more obsessed with food I become.  If that makes any sense at all.

I mostly used my extra points for sandwhich thins, salad dress that was not ff, and ww string cheese and turkey peperoini.  Just some things I like that are not core.   Most everything else is allowed.


----------



## lisaviolet

pjlla said:


> Good morning all my BL friends (or, as my kids call you, my "imaginary friends")!
> 
> I am sad to report that I am up 1 lb. today.
> P



  on your kids Pamela.

And don't be sad about one pound.  Frustrating I know - but you know in the scheme of things it's just an annoying little nothing.  Onward.  



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO! Down .4 for the week!!!!
> !



Love this.  Love the WOOHOO.  



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm a little bummed that I had an exact maintain this week



Maintaining!  A highly - oh so highly - underrated feat!   

And fantastic to be so close to goal.  

I'm down one pound this week (on a 2 week weigh in which means twin baby .5s!)

Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## princessbride6205

*Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?* 
Oatmeal for breakfast instead of anything else. Helps keep me full and I'm finding I can add a lot less brown sugar than I used to. I had no idea DD would love it, so that helps we can make a big bowl and split. I've always been a skim milk, whole wheat bread, diet butter, FF dressing, no mayo person so no issues with keeping those. I do like Splenda - it's the only fake sugar I like. The sandwich thins are okay, but I like the whole wheat Thomas english muffins better. 
Whole wheat tortillas are the sub we can't stick with. We eat tortillas 1-2 times a week in various meals, DH more often (likes wraps as snacks). I don't love the wheat tortillas, but I can eat them. DH hates them. It is the only food substitution that he has thrown an absolute fit about, so I let him win.  We tried the corn tortillas but I hated those. So I buy the white flour tortillas "plus" (I think it has omega fat and fiber added). 
Finding substitutes for dessert is my biggest challenge. I like to have a moderate to large sized snack in the evening while I'm relaxing. Usually that is a large dish of reduced fat ice cream topped with sprinkles or chocolate syrup. Or at least, that was my "I'm saving enough calories to eat this everyday" dessert. (If I didn't care about weight loss or maintaining, my ideal dessert would include homemade cookies.) So I'm trying to switch it up and enjoy other snacks in the evening. I got some organic ginger snap cookies, sometimes I'll have pistachios, greek yogurt, or FF pudding. As long as I keep out of the mindset that I NEED ice cream everyday, I think I'll be okay.


----------



## corinnak

pjlla said:


> You're so lucky about the stomach pooch.  I don't think that mine will ever totally disappear without surgery.  I am less than 10 pounds away from goal, but I still have a pooch (and not a furry friend who brings my slippers!!)



I agree - coveting redlight's nearly gone stomach pooch.  Here I am, below my goal and my stomach is still very much there.  I am just having to come to terms with the fact that my body was VERY stretched out when I was hugely pregnant and overweight with my oldest son, and it's not going back without surgical intervention - no amount of ab-work is fixing this.  I actually have abs of steel under a very pillowy outer layer.   I'm like a jawbreaker wrapped in a marshmallow.   

But that is OK.  It beats where I was before by a mile.  Even if you disregard the question of cost, I'm not sure I'd ever be willing to undergo the risks of surgery for the sake of appearance rather than health.




happysmyly said:


> Wahoo!!!  I have worked hard this week since coming home from vacation--very compulsive with food and exercise--and it's paid off.  This morning I am back to my pre-trip weight
> Which means some pretty fun things:
> I got my 20 lb clippie   yippee
> And, the best of all - I am no longer 'morbidly obese'.



Liz - congratulations on ALL of these victories!  Getting back in the swing of things after a vacation is a huge accomplishment and a skill for life, I believe.  The new clippie looks great!  And how wonderful to shed that "M.O." designation!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: I tried the BL Weight Loss Yoga last night and it did me in. I can't believe yoga is so challenging. I guess I should buy a yoga for beginners DVD. I think I'll swap a WATPs DVD for that as a reward. I bought a WATPs DVD and I really can't get into it. I'll try again over the weekend.



CC - that is a tough DVD, for sure.  The section with the core work is especially tough, I think.  And I've done a good bit of work on my core over the past year.  Even the "beginner" week, he has you hold those poses a LONG time.  Good for you that you tried it - next time you do it, it probably won't be as tough as this time as your body adapts to the things you ask of it.  



jennz said:


> QOTD:  I love the Arnold Sandwich thins too!  They have made a big difference.  I also got a great tip from Corrina, I drizzle some olive oil on my popcorn...yum!!  That is so satisfying for me!



Jenn - you are making me hungry!  I do love that teaspoon of olive oil on the popcorn!  




princessbride6205 said:


> I'm a little bummed that I had an exact maintain this week (literally to the tenth of what I've been the last 2 weigh ins). I exercised every day and stayed within my calories. Now that I only have about 2 pounds left till goal, I set my calorie tracker to lose approx 1 pound per week. So I wasn't expecting anything big, just a tiny movement down was all I was hoping for. BUT, I am not discouraged. Maintaining is better than a gain.
> It may be for the best actually - I'm out of town visiting relatives this weekend, have family visiting us next weekend, and the weekend after that is the Princess half marathon. With the family visits always come meals that are hard to track and juggling to fit in workouts. And since the Princess is my first long race, I have no idea how that will affect my weight loss. So maintaining may be all I'll be able to do the next few weeks anyway.



Hey there princessbride cousin!  It gets so tough as you approach that goal.  Sometimes our bodies just have to hang out, but it is annoying at the least.  Maintaining at this level is actually great, too!  You are so close, you really get to enjoy pretty much everything about being at goal except the number itself.

Good luck with your travels and visits and guests - I agree, that does make it challenging.

I have no way of knowing how the Princess race will impact your weight, but I can tell you that for myself, I almost always find that I'm up the first few days after a big, big race (water retention in muscles doing repairs, I like to think!) and then by the end of the week, I'm usually back to where I was before or down a little bit.  That's just my experience, but I thought I'd throw it out there for reference anyhow.


Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you? 

Boy, I think I'm the only one who's not so much a fan of the Splenda (and Arnold thins, which contain Splenda) - unfortunately, I've discovered that I have an issue with my heart in which it actually skips a beat and when I have even sugarless gum with splenda, it gets noticeably worse, to the point where I actually feel it in my chest.  I sure wish they'd label things that contain splenda the way they used to with Nutrasweet!  So I guess that's a whole pile of swaps that don't work for me, as it is found in so very many reduced fat/calorie yogurts, breads, etc. now.

The things that do work for me:  I like the 2% cheeses.  I agree on the fat free, but find that the 2% is a good blend of palatability and weight-loss-friendliness.  

I finally found some non-sucralose sandwich thins today.  They are made by a company called "Earth Grains" and are pretty good!  

Stevia does not cause the same issues with my heart, so when I want my tea or yogurt sweetened, I use a little stevia.  It does have a bit of an aftertaste, so I am careful about where I use it.

And finally, my favorite substitute for ice cream (which is my worst addiction):

1/2 cup plain fat free greek yogurt (with a little stevia and vanilla stirred in)
topped with
2/3 cup frozen wild blueberries
1 Tablespoon chia seeds
(2 points)

If I have an extra point to play with, I also love to add either a measured quantity of Kashi Crunchy cereal or lowfat granola or 7 chopped up almonds or 1/2 T chocolate chips.

It is amazingly thick and creamy.

Oh, here's one more tip - the Greek Gods brand of yogurt is sour.  I love Trader Joe's, Oikos or Fage.  Be sure to get the fat free - the full vat versions are crazy!


----------



## 50sjayne

tigger813 said:


> Up late last night watching the US collect more medals!!!! Loved the men's figure skating! Evan was AWESOME lat night! I was afraid to watch but made it through! He's a real cutie!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone.





I am the opposite today- I am bitterly, bitterly disappointed Evgeni Plushenko didn't get the gold. I realize Evan works hard--jeez that's all they had to say about him--but Plushenko is something else--he flies. Watching Evan--he is strong and practice perfect but there is no art to it. I hated his snakey Vera Wang costume too--Vera Wang who still promotes use of animal fur and 12 year old anorexic models. Plushenko did the quad which is what differentiates the men skaters from the women, and was enjoyable to watch. Johnny Weir skated beautifully, got a standing ovation (the only one) and they underscored him terribly. The new point system has to go. It is killing the art and passion of it.


----------



## corinnak

Forgot to say:

Welcome to our new coach, Maria!!!  Can't wait to hear what you have in store for us this week!

Thanks so much for the coaching last week, Jen!  You did a fantastic job!

Congratulations to all of the COW participants as well!  I feel guilty that I never participate in it, but I am always inspired by the challenges.  Thanks for running it, Dona!


----------



## DisCanCan

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes & thanks for the exercising advice Corinna it was very helpful.  Last night I went to a boxing exercise class with a couple of friends from work My arms & abs are KILLING me but its a good sore cuz I know I worked my butt off for that hurt...   I am also down 2.5 pounds so I am happy about my progress  I just have to keep thinking slow & steady wins this journey that I am on

QOTD: I also eat oatmeal in the morning.  I find it fills me up till lunch time.  I have mine with cinnamon, mix berries & soy milk.  I havent really found a healtly food swap that I didnt like yet!  I have switched all of my white stuff out with whole grains.  I have started to cut out the sugar & processed food, which in doing so I have discovered that I LOVE to cook 

Thanks for all the great motivation & advice

Candice


----------



## my3princes

I had a loss this morning   I got up, weighed in on our scale, moved to the wii fit, weighed in and started the body test where I nearly passed out, just standing on it   It was the weirdest feeling.  I made it to the couch before the "lights blinked out".  It was just a few seconds followed by feeling very hot then major dry heaves.  About 5 minutes later I felt fine again and have felt fine for most of the day.  I have no idea why or what happened, but I've got to admit that I'm a bit scared.   Anywhooo  I did have a loss and so did DH.  Mind you I'm not back to where I was 3 weeks ago so I doubt the weight loss has anything to do with this morning.


QOTD:  The Arnold sandwich thins and Diet Soda have made a world of difference to my life.  I also like the laughing cow light swiss cheese for sandwiches.  Giving up soda totally has not worked for me at all.


----------



## 50sjayne

Healthy swap. Hmm. I put honey in my coffee now instead of sugar. I actually got this from my Dad. I needed some equal too when I first started doing this but now as long as I have a really good ff creamer, I don't need anything else. I _like_ other stuff for variety as my morning coffe is just really my one sweet treat. Right now I have some starbucks gingerbread syrup I got marked down. After thanksgiving we had whipped topping which was nice. On the more healthy side, a good dose of cinnamon is great with the gingerbread and I have a little shaker of nutmeg for extra flavor I use almost daily for the coffee. I use olive oil for pretty much everything now, I even have a sprayer I got for xmas which I love . You put the olive oil in a canister thing and it sprays olive oil--genius....
I have maintained again this week. As I'm at my goal weight I'm really happy with that.


----------



## princessbride6205

corinnak said:


> Hey there princessbride cousin!  It gets so tough as you approach that goal.  Sometimes our bodies just have to hang out, but it is annoying at the least.  Maintaining at this level is actually great, too!  You are so close, you really get to enjoy pretty much everything about being at goal except the number itself.
> 
> Good luck with your travels and visits and guests - I agree, that does make it challenging.
> 
> I have no way of knowing how the Princess race will impact your weight, but I can tell you that for myself, I almost always find that I'm up the first few days after a big, big race (water retention in muscles doing repairs, I like to think!) and then by the end of the week, I'm usually back to where I was before or down a little bit.  That's just my experience, but I thought I'd throw it out there for reference anyhow.
> 
> The things that do work for me:  I like the 2% cheeses.  I agree on the fat free, but find that the 2% is a good blend of palatability and weight-loss-friendliness.
> 
> I finally found some non-sucralose sandwich thins today.  They are made by a company called "Earth Grains" and are pretty good!
> 
> And finally, my favorite substitute for ice cream (which is my worst addiction):
> 
> 1/2 cup plain fat free greek yogurt (with a little stevia and vanilla stirred in)
> topped with
> 2/3 cup frozen wild blueberries
> 1 Tablespoon chia seeds
> (2 points)
> 
> If I have an extra point to play with, I also love to add either a measured quantity of Kashi Crunchy cereal or lowfat granola or 7 chopped up almonds or 1/2 T chocolate chips.
> 
> It is amazingly thick and creamy.
> 
> Oh, here's one more tip - the Greek Gods brand of yogurt is sour.  I love Trader Joe's, Oikos or Fage.  Be sure to get the fat free - the full vat versions are crazy!


Thanks for the encouragement. I'm okay with a maintain - just would like to see my goal number and fit into that pair of khakis that is taunting me! I know I'll get there, just not this week.  I figured I might gain a little around the half marathon, then lose it a few days or a week later - I'm wondering if all my powerade, clif shots & WDW treats will negate the 1300 calories I burn in the race.  

2% cheeses are another one I forgot to mention in the QOTD. I always buy those. Just bought another brand of Sandwich thins - I think they are Earth Grains, Corinna! - so we'll see how we like those. 

I bought some Greek yogurt - now I need to actually eat it! I've put chocolate chips in blackberry regular yogurt before and that was yummy. I'll be trying some more mix ins with the Greek yogurt. Thanks for the tips on brands, Corinna.


----------



## tigger813

Just did the first workout on the BL Wii game. I did a moderate 37 minute workout! Man, that was tough!

Did the Wii Fit weigh in and it actually said I was down from the last time I was on. Doing well today but will not do well tonight as we're ordering pizza and having chips and I'm having a drink! I earned it! I really wanted a Welsh Dragon (fave drink at Epcot, Rose and Crown we know the recipe) but DH forgot to stop and get melon liquer so I will just have to drink something else like a mango margarita or maybe I'll make DH make me a scorpion.

Looking forward to more Olympics tonight!


----------



## jennz

lol Tracey just had to say I knew that was you when I was reading the post in my email...love your posts and drinks!  Have a fun night - it was a good Survivor last night!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

ohMom said:


> QOTD -- switching out chips for baked chips...decided to make that a lifestyle change not just a 'dieting' change and surprisingly my oldest DD prefers them now too.



I agree, this is another one that has been good for our entire family. I especially like the Veggie Chips, even though I know they aren't actually alot better for you than regular chips, but they are alot less greasy. 



jennz said:


> Good morning everyone!  I am so happy to be down .8 today



13 lbs is something to be very proud of! And it clearly shows! The key is to keep plugging away even if it seems like the week isn't going well -- the next one surely will! 



tigger813 said:


> Sleepover went well and I think they are just waking up now as I hear giggling and talking!



My ds is at a sleepover as I write! I was happy to drop him off and glad it's someone else's turn -- I like having the kids over, but it's also nice to have a break, too. It sounds like all the giggling girls had a blast!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My big recipe makeover has been my bacon double cheese quiche. I now make it with egg beaters and turkey bacon. It';s actually tastier! I usually don't like turkey bacon but love it that way! I also use ground turkey more than beef these days.



That sounds delicious! I also buy the giant container at BJ's -- I know it's not going to go bad before I use it all. 



jenanderson said:


> For me the best one is the Arnold's Sandwich Thins.  I LOVE bread and tried so many "diet" breads before I came across these.  I have been enjoying sandwiches again since finding them.  The fat-free cheeses don't work at all for me.  I just skip it if that is my only choice.  We tried cake made with diet pop and fat free frosting this weekend - TOTALLY DID NOT work for me.  Funny thing is...DH and the rest of the family enjoyed them.



First,  on the 2 lbs gone! I think being a coach usually helps that week  I love the Arnold Sandwich Thins, we eat them pretty much exclusively as our bread. I also just say no if my only choice is fake cheese. That cake sounds...interesting. I can see why it might not go over well with everyone. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Plus my husband is now off for a few days from the hospital so we are having our Valentines this weekend at Boma    Yay!!
> 
> Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?
> 
> I swapped out salad dressing from reular to light or ff depending upon the brand.    I also bread fish with cornmeal now not flour and bake it.  It comes out crispy if that is what you are looking for.
> 
> I can not do brick or slice ff cheese.   It tates like plastic to me.   The shreded kind or feta is ok but otherwise no way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic way to celebrate, have a zebra dome for me! I also love feta cheese! I should have been adopted by a Greek family!
> 
> 
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to add.   Some people wanted me to post how I liked ww core vs ww points or flex.   It is definately the way for me to go.   I hate tracking food and this gives me the freedom to not have to do that.  It seems the only real things I miss are bread and crackers but I have 35 points if I want the bread and I switched to ff popcorn instead of crackers for my cruchy snack and tackled my sweet tooth with ff jello pudding.   So I am doing well.   I am losing pretty well too.  I took off 4lbs this week and it straightened me out last week so I didnt gain.   It did take a week to adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you found a system that is working for you -- that is key, being willing to try something new. It could be just what you need to succeed!
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to see 2.4 of last weeks gain gone again, bringing me back under my starting weight!!  It's a slow process, but I won't ever give up.  I have a broken tooth and a root canal to thank for some of that weight loss.  Wasn't up to eating much the past couple days, but my tooth is feeling better.  Just need to try and keep with the healthier choices, and journalling.
> 
> I love the greek yogurt now, and it has so much more protein than the regular yogurt it holds me so much longer.  I buy chobani because the fage is so much more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering all you have going on -- again, you are so strong and doing such a great job! I have not tried the Greek yogurt yet. I don't know what is stopping me...I switched to organic, I guess Greek is the next step.
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Arnold Sandwich Thins, too.  And surprisingly DH likes them too.  I do not like the rubber fake cheese in any form -- it just isn't the same.  I like the richer, more flavorful hard cheeses like parmesan and romano where you can use less if you grate them yourself (not the green stuff in the can).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to laugh because the "green stuff in the can" is one of my successful substitutions!
> 
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  I love the Arnold Sandwich thins too!  They have made a big difference.  I also got a great tip from Corrina, I drizzle some olive oil on my popcorn...yum!!  That is so satisfying for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I have to try this olive oil trick!
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> My healthy food change... I gave up Diet Coke on 01/02/2008 and haven't looked back.  I drink seltzer or water now (occasionally a bit of that 4C drink mix.... like the Crystal light but with Splenda instead of aspartame).  I will occasionally have a Diet Coke when I am out at a restaurant that has lousy water and no seltzer.... or the occasional Fresca.... but probably less than 6 servings a year.  I will even bring my own seltzer into restaurants that don't offer it (although almost anyplace with a bar will have it available, you just have to ask).  I never drank regular soda and I only drank caffeine free, so it was mostly just the habit I had to give up, not the sugar or caffeine.
> 
> I also eliminated a lot of white carbs from my diet.  I NEVER get french fries any more when we go out (although I am not above scrounging a few from my DS's plate!!), I rarely eat white potatoes, I only eat white bread about once a week or so (usually in the form of a 100 calorie bagel or 100 calorie english muffin or a Sandwich Thin).  I almost NEVER eat white pasta any more.... although I still serve it to my family, but we are trying to change over to whole wheat slowly.  I never liked/served white rice to my family, only brown rice or wild rice, so no change there.
> 
> My few remaining white carbs are things like the previously mentioned 100 calorie items, Baked Lays occasionally, and microwave lowfat popcorn (and my current obsession with the chocolate bran muffins I made!!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your many changes show in the weight you have lost! All good advice and ideas for people to try!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO! Down .4 for the week!!!!
> 
> If you don't do anything else during the week, DRINK YOUR WATER! That is totally helping me lose the weight along with eating better but the WATER IS A KEY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fantastic advice! You can drink too much water, but it's hard to do!
> 
> 
> 
> princessbride6205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maintaining is better than a gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is -- you are so close to goal it is really hard to lose at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> lisaviolet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down one pound this week (on a 2 week weigh in which means twin baby .5s!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call it progress -- remember, progress not perfection -- you are doing great!
> 
> 
> 
> princessbride6205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?*
> Oatmeal for breakfast instead of anything else. Helps keep me full and I'm finding I can add a lot less brown sugar than I used to. I had no idea DD would love it, so that helps we can make a big bowl and split. I've always been a skim milk, whole wheat bread, diet butter, FF dressing, no mayo person so no issues with keeping those. I do like Splenda - it's the only fake sugar I like. The sandwich thins are okay, but I like the whole wheat Thomas english muffins better.
> Whole wheat tortillas are the sub we can't stick with. We eat tortillas 1-2 times a week in various meals, DH more often (likes wraps as snacks). I don't love the wheat tortillas, but I can eat them. DH hates them. It is the only food substitution that he has thrown an absolute fit about, so I let him win.  We tried the corn tortillas but I hated those. So I buy the white flour tortillas "plus" (I think it has omega fat and fiber added).
> Finding substitutes for dessert is my biggest challenge. I like to have a moderate to large sized snack in the evening while I'm relaxing. Usually that is a large dish of reduced fat ice cream topped with sprinkles or chocolate syrup. Or at least, that was my "I'm saving enough calories to eat this everyday" dessert. (If I didn't care about weight loss or maintaining, my ideal dessert would include homemade cookies.) So I'm trying to switch it up and enjoy other snacks in the evening. I got some organic ginger snap cookies, sometimes I'll have pistachios, greek yogurt, or FF pudding. As long as I keep out of the mindset that I NEED ice cream everyday, I think I'll be okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evening is totally my downfall. I want to eat while I watch tv. It's just an ingrained habit. I am working hard on it, but I agree it is hard. Now I may drink 3 cups of hot tea every night, but at least I'm not eating everything I see...
> 
> 
> 
> corinnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - coveting redlight's nearly gone stomach pooch.  Here I am, below my goal and my stomach is still very much there.  I am just having to come to terms with the fact that my body was VERY stretched out when I was hugely pregnant and overweight with my oldest son, and it's not going back without surgical intervention - no amount of ab-work is fixing this.  I actually have abs of steel under a very pillowy outer layer.   I'm like a jawbreaker wrapped in a marshmallow.
> 
> But that is OK.  It beats where I was before by a mile.  Even if you disregard the question of cost, I'm not sure I'd ever be willing to undergo the risks of surgery for the sake of appearance rather than health.
> 
> Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?
> 
> Boy, I think I'm the only one who's not so much a fan of the Splenda (and Arnold thins, which contain Splenda) - unfortunately, I've discovered that I have an issue with my heart in which it actually skips a beat and when I have even sugarless gum with splenda, it gets noticeably worse, to the point where I actually feel it in my chest.  I sure wish they'd label things that contain splenda the way they used to with Nutrasweet!  So I guess that's a whole pile of swaps that don't work for me, as it is found in so very many reduced fat/calorie yogurts, breads, etc. now.
> 
> The things that do work for me:  I like the 2% cheeses.  I agree on the fat free, but find that the 2% is a good blend of palatability and weight-loss-friendliness.
> 
> I finally found some non-sucralose sandwich thins today.  They are made by a company called "Earth Grains" and are pretty good!
> 
> Stevia does not cause the same issues with my heart, so when I want my tea or yogurt sweetened, I use a little stevia.  It does have a bit of an aftertaste, so I am careful about where I use it.
> 
> And finally, my favorite substitute for ice cream (which is my worst addiction):
> 
> 1/2 cup plain fat free greek yogurt (with a little stevia and vanilla stirred in)
> topped with
> 2/3 cup frozen wild blueberries
> 1 Tablespoon chia seeds
> (2 points)
> 
> If I have an extra point to play with, I also love to add either a measured quantity of Kashi Crunchy cereal or lowfat granola or 7 chopped up almonds or 1/2 T chocolate chips.
> 
> It is amazingly thick and creamy.
> 
> Oh, here's one more tip - the Greek Gods brand of yogurt is sour.  I love Trader Joe's, Oikos or Fage.  Be sure to get the fat free - the full vat versions are crazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just have to ask -- chia seeds, like the chia pets? That stomach is a badge of courage. You created life -- that is no small accomplishment! You made human beings! Of course your body isn't going to be exactly like it was before (ok, unless you are Heidi Klum)! You are in the best shape of your life (I might have heard somewhere), and with all your body can do, the appearance just isn't as important. I know of course you want to look good -- but you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 50sjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am the opposite today- I am bitterly, bitterly disappointed Evgeni Plushenko didn't get the gold. I realize Evan works hard--jeez that's all they had to say about him--but Plushenko is something else--he flies. Watching Evan--he is strong and practice perfect but there is no art to it. I hated his snakey Vera Wang costume too--Vera Wang who still promotes use of animal fur and 12 year old anorexic models. Plushenko did the quad which is what differentiates the men skaters from the women, and was enjoyable to watch. Johnny Weir skated beautifully, got a standing ovation (the only one) and they underscored him terribly. The new point system has to go. It is killing the art and passion of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't watched last night's events yet -- I did Tivo so I expect to catch it soon. I have been concerned about the new scoring system ever since I realized artistry was probably not going to get the weight I think it deserves. What have you thought about the commentary? I don't even know who the woman is (they never show them), but she's getting on my nerves. She seems very biased to me. I like Scott Hamilton, but you can be too positive. I miss Dick Button at the height of his faculties...
> 
> 
> 
> corinnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all of the COW participants as well!  I feel guilty that I never participate in it, but I am always inspired by the challenges.  Thanks for running it, Dona!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely -- when I do the COW I do so much better, I just haven't been able to get it together this time. It's always things we need to do, Thank you, Dona, for all your hard work!
> 
> 
> 
> DisCanCan said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: I also eat oatmeal in the morning.  I find it fills me up till lunch time.  I have mine with cinnamon, mix berries & soy milk.  I havent really found a healtly food swap that I didnt like yet!  I have switched all of my white stuff out with whole grains.  I have started to cut out the sugar & processed food, which in doing so I have discovered that I LOVE to cook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Candice! I'm so glad you are enjoying the BL Challenge! And it is awesome you have found a love of cooking, and everything is working great for you!
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a loss this morning   I got up, weighed in on our scale, moved to the wii fit, weighed in and started the body test where I nearly passed out, just standing on it   It was the weirdest feeling.  I made it to the couch before the "lights blinked out".  It was just a few seconds followed by feeling very hot then major dry heaves.  About 5 minutes later I felt fine again and have felt fine for most of the day.  I have no idea why or what happened, but I've got to admit that I'm a bit scared.   Anywhooo  I did have a loss and so did DH.  Mind you I'm not back to where I was 3 weeks ago so I doubt the weight loss has anything to do with this morning.
> 
> 
> QOTD:  The Arnold sandwich thins and Diet Soda have made a world of difference to my life.  I also like the laughing cow light swiss cheese for sandwiches.  Giving up soda totally has not worked for me at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! I hope you continue to feel well! Soda is a tough one. The Laughing Cow is a good friend of mine. Love those Babybels!
> 
> 
> 
> 50sjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy swap. Hmm. I put honey in my coffee now instead of sugar. I actually got this from my Dad. I needed some equal too when I first started doing this but now as long as I have a really good ff creamer, I don't need anything else. I _like_ other stuff for variety as my morning coffe is just really my one sweet treat. Right now I have some starbucks gingerbread syrup I got marked down. After thanksgiving we had whipped topping which was nice. On the more healthy side, a good dose of cinnamon is great with the gingerbread and I have a little shaker of nutmeg for extra flavor I use almost daily for the coffee. I use olive oil for pretty much everything now, I even have a sprayer I got for xmas which I love . You put the olive oil in a canister thing and it sprays olive oil--genius....
> I have maintained again this week. As I'm at my goal weight I'm really happy with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are doing great, and you are keeping variety in your breakfast, so it doesn't get boring, a great strategy!
> 
> 
> 
> princessbride6205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. I'm okay with a maintain - just would like to see my goal number and fit into that pair of khakis that is taunting me! I know I'll get there, just not this week.  I figured I might gain a little around the half marathon, then lose it a few days or a week later - I'm wondering if all my powerade, clif shots & WDW treats will negate the 1300 calories I burn in the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can't predict how you will do, but like *Corinna*, I am always up a few days after the race, and then I settle back down. Give yourself a little time afterwards because things just may fluctuate -- your body is not sure if this is going to be a daily occurrence, and has to try to adjust.
> 
> I'm off to pick dh up from work. I hope everyone has an awesome Friday evening!
> 
> Maria
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

I really look forward to the weekends as that's the only time I drink! Having a few Honey BBQ potato chips. I do mean only a few!  They are soooo yummy! 

Time for some more water before my OTHER drink!

I bought some more BL Protein Powder today. I saw the recipes on the BL game so I will have to try a few.

GO TEAM USA and GO TEAM CANADA (if you're not against the USA!)!

Tonight's gonna be good night! (DS and her family are going to see the Black Eyed Peas tonight so the song has been going through my head ALL DAY!


----------



## lecach

tigger813 said:


> Tonight's gonna be good night! (DS and her family are going to see the Black Eyed Peas tonight so the song has been going through my head ALL DAY!



They must live in NC? A lot of my friends are going to the show in Raleigh tonight. I would like to go but my DH wouldnt. And since we're already getting a babysitter tomorrow night it just wouldnt work.


----------



## tigger813

They live in Cary. She is a realtor down there. They went to Harry Connick Jr the other night. She was in the paper last week for winning a realtor's award for her area!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Hi Everyone!  I'm back!    I haven't had a chance to go back and read all of the posts since last Saturday, but I thought I'd post a quick hello in case it takes me into tomorrow and beyond to read a week's worth of postings.  

First of all, we had a fantastic one-day trip at Disneyland.  It was just going to be me and my two daughters this time because DH had to work.  DMIL was going to try to join us, but said to leave it as a surprise in case she couldn't.  Well, she did come and met us by the ball fountain in Tomorrowland.  The girls were thrilled!  Then we walked over to Finding Nemo and as we got in line, my DH's voice said something behind me.  I don't even know what he said, I was so surprised!  I turned around and there he was!  He and his mom had planned it.  He flew down that morning and flew out again that night using frequent flyer miles.  It was such a great day!  I am still grinning whenever I think of him surprising us like that!  I do love him so!   

I did eat more calories than normal on three of the six days of the trip (the two travel days and Disneyland day).  With eight hours of driving, I ended up munching more than I do at home.   It's a combination of boredom and also a way to keep me alert.  I brought some healthy snacks and did choose those and I did choose healthier choices when I stopped, but even healthier choices add up when you keep eating!  :eek

I did eat well the other three days!  Yeah!  Also, I kept up with my C25K program and I'm now at the end of Week Six.  I've been trying to run 4-5 days a week and I'll only get three in this week, but I figure the walking we did at Disneyland suffices for the fourth day.  Especially since DDs kept wanting to go from a place like Space Mountain to Splash Mountain to Big Thunder.  Definitely not one of our more efficient ride-days, but loads of fun and lots of excercise. Couldn't resist the Chicken Fusilli at Pizza Port.  Oh well.

In spite of it all, I lost two pounds this week.  I think about 1/2 to one pound was actual loss and the other pound was from the previous week with water retention due to this week's arrival to Auntie Flo.    Okay, off to post my weight with LuvBaloo (thank you for your hard work for us, LuvBaloo!!!) and catch up on everyone's wonderful, chatty, and inspiring posts!  You guys were in my thoughts this last week and helped keep me stay mostly on the straight and narrow!


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> I really look forward to the weekends as that's the only time I drink! Having a few Honey BBQ potato chips. I do mean only a few!  They are soooo yummy!
> 
> Time for some more water before my OTHER drink!
> 
> I bought some more BL Protein Powder today. I saw the recipes on the BL game so I will have to try a few.
> 
> GO TEAM USA and GO TEAM CANADA (if you're not against the USA!)!
> 
> Tonight's gonna be good night! (DS and her family are going to see the Black Eyed Peas tonight so the song has been going through my head ALL DAY!



Now I have that song in my head too!   (that's my dancin' self)  Your posts just make me smile because I can tell you enjoy your weekend drinks.  PLUS it helps me not be restrictive - seeing you post that, when I've been denying myself something I can say hey - I can eat/drink this in moderation!  Kind of like your m&ms.  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm back!    I haven't had a chance to go back and read all of the posts since last Saturday, but I thought I'd post a quick hello in case it takes me into tomorrow and beyond to read a week's worth of postings.
> 
> First of all, we had a fantastic one-day trip at Disneyland.  It was just going to be me and my two daughters this time because DH had to work.  DMIL was going to try to join us, but said to leave it as a surprise in case she couldn't.  Well, she did come and met us by the ball fountain in Tomorrowland.  The girls were thrilled!  Then we walked over to Finding Nemo and as we got in line, my DH's voice said something behind me.  I don't even know what he said, I was so surprised!  I turned around and there he was!  He and his mom had planned it.  He flew down that morning and flew out again that night using frequent flyer miles.  It was such a great day!  I am still grinning whenever I think of him surprising us like that!  I do love him so!
> 
> I did eat more calories than normal on three of the six days of the trip (the two travel days and Disneyland day).  With eight hours of driving, I ended up munching more than I do at home.   It's a combination of boredom and also a way to keep me alert.  I brought some healthy snacks and did choose those and I did choose healthier choices when I stopped, but even healthier choices add up when you keep eating!  :eek
> 
> I did eat well the other three days!  Yeah!  Also, I kept up with my C25K program and I'm now at the end of Week Six.  I've been trying to run 4-5 days a week and I'll only get three in this week, but I figure the walking we did at Disneyland suffices for the fourth day.  Especially since DDs kept wanting to go from a place like Space Mountain to Splash Mountain to Big Thunder.  Definitely not one of our more efficient ride-days, but loads of fun and lots of excercise. Couldn't resist the Chicken Fusilli at Pizza Port.  Oh well.
> 
> In spite of it all, I lost two pounds this week.  I think about 1/2 to one pound was actual loss and the other pound was from the previous week with water retention due to this week's arrival to Auntie Flo.    Okay, off to post my weight with LuvBaloo (thank you for your hard work for us, LuvBaloo!!!) and catch up on everyone's wonderful, chatty, and inspiring posts!  You guys were in my thoughts this last week and helped keep me stay mostly on the straight and narrow!



Welcome back!  What a SWEETIE your dh is!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 50sjayne

> I haven't watched last night's events yet -- I did Tivo so I expect to catch it soon. I have been concerned about the new scoring system ever since I realized artistry was probably not going to get the weight I think it deserves. What have you thought about the commentary? I don't even know who the woman is (they never show them), but she's getting on my nerves. She seems very biased to me. I like Scott Hamilton, but you can be too positive. I miss Dick Button at the height of his faculties...



Worf--really watch Johhny Weir, it is a pleasure. There are many who feel the judges were way off base and that it had much to do with his "personality" He is so _very _gay...lol I love that he is so in love with the Russians....I think Pleshenko suffered a little in the judging too--he is very full of himself (as he well should be) and I think they wanted to take him down a notch. I've just always been a big fan of the Russian skaters and felt really bad this year they lost the couples skate due to the Japanese defector (who defects to Russia lol) Pleshenko came out of retirement only a year ago to train because he didn't think what his country had could win...he was right. Some of their best weren't old enough to compete in this one to add to the mess. Maybe his landings weren't as polished as they could have been but his skating was much more enjoyable to watch in my opinion as all true Russian skaters are. 
I am glad USA is winning so much this year God knows we need it...but the skaters are different. For me it will always be about the Russians. And I HATE the commentators they need to just shut up and comment on them after the performance. It totally ruins it. Both my husband and I were cracking up about the poor asian boys horrible growth spurt they woman kept going on about lol.  My husband really hates Scott Hamilton too lol. They keep going back to Dick Button at every corner for his opinions--they should just have had him be a commentator again...At least Dick Button recognizes how they are taking all the artistry from the competition.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I've read up through 2/15 and thought I'd stop to check in before my post becomes way too long!



jenanderson said:


> _If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer._
> 
> _Dead Last Finish
> is greater than
> Did Not Finish
> which greatly trumps
> Did Not Start_



I like that first one!  And I repeat the second one each time I'm lagging a bit more on a run!



LegoMom3 said:


> I had a breakthrough yesterday!.....I went for my run despite some really nasty weather.



Didn't you feel SO proud of yourself!  I feel more proud of myself each time I run when it's especially cold or rainy more than any other time!



tigger813 said:


> Just spent the last 45 minutes doing Wii's Just Dance game! I am so hot right now! I scored off the chart on 2 songs! DD2 beat me a few times as well! I didn't want to stop but don't want to over do it! DH came down to watch. Would love for him to do it but I don't see that happening:LOL:



That game is sounding like it's really fun!  How many people can do it at one time?  I think it would be fun with my two DDs.  Our system is relatively new, so we're pretty basic on our controllers still, but would be more than willing to buy more if I could do this with my daughters!



LuvBaloo said:


> "if you break a dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw the rest on the floor, so don't let one mistake snowball".



This quote kept me from eating too much on my trip!  Just because I was eating fast food on the long drive didn't mean I needed to add to it with a 500 calorie drink.  I kept it reasonable so I didn't keep breaking dishes!



LuvBaloo said:


> DH & I decided the Olympics are too close to not go and see, so we're taking the rest of the week off and heading down to Vancouver to see some of the free things that are happening and have some fun.  What the heck, the Olympics will probably only be in our home province once in our lifetime, and we have vacation days, so we're heading off tomorrow morning.



Hurray!  I hope you're having such a great time!  DH and I did that (pre-kids) when the olympics were in Salt Lake City.  We decided on the spur of the moment is was too close not to go and took off after work on a Friday and drove all night to get to SLC.  We had such a terrific time and have such great memories from that trip.  I hope you and your DH are having an absolute blast!!!



corinnak said:


> Losing weight is Hard. Maintaining weight is hard. Being overweight is hard. Choose your hard.



That's a GOOD one!!!



happysmyly said:


> With Kimara's progress in BMI to 'overweight' from 'obese'... got me looking into it and in just 5 more pounds lost I will be out of the 'morbidly obese' into the 'level 2 obese' category    Think I'm gonna cry a bit when that finally happens--that whole 'morbidly obese' label is just sooooo overwhelmingly depressing--and I will be grateful to be out of that category



Sounds like our DLR visits might have overlapped!  You can do it, you can do it!  You're so close!  I just dropped last week into the level 1 obese category from level 2 and now my sights are set on that beautiful "overweight" category.  Never thought I'd be so happy to be classified "overweight"!    I still have 28 pounds to go, so that category will have to "weight" (sorry, couldn't help myself!) for the next BL challenge.  Lots of mini-goals to meet during this challenge still!



sahbushka said:


> Woo Hoo!  First time I have been BL this round!  Very excited!  And am 38% to my goal for the challenge which is almost on par for being 40% done with the challenge!  Thanks LuvBaloo for putting out the info!  It's great to see where I am at.  Hopefully it will help me stay on track when I am at DL in 10 days!
> 
> SarahMay



Congratulations!  I'm so glad to see your 80 pound sticky up before your DLR trip!  Have a wonderful time with the Divas on your trip!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Day 3 with no chocolate. I'm very happy today, by now I would have had something chocolate. I never realized that I ate that much of it but I have passed up a shake, oreos, hot chocolate from Dunkin Donuts, and rocky road ice cream. 
I really really wanted and oreo last night but it was just to darn cold to leave the comfort of my snuggie! LOL I was not about to ask DH to get me one either since I told him I gave it up. 
Today I dished out some ice cream for DS13 and resisted a taste test. I'm soooo proud! 

And I maintained this week so while I haven't lost much weight, I feel 100 times better.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

We're only three days into Lent and I have totally fallen off the wagon. Yesterday I was so exhausted after work the very thought of having to cook was daunting so I went to Chipotle. Today I had a doctor's appointment to go over my sleep study results and was about to fall asleep (and had a twenty minute drive ahead of me.) Talk about irony. I went to Panera with Aaron and had some caffeine and dinner which did help me wake up.

I am definitely going to start preparing multiple meals at a time so on days when I am that tired all I have to do is take it out of the fridge/freezer and reheat it. According to our Largest Loser contest at school I lost 2 lbs! I have not WI at WW yet which is what I use for this contest. I will WI tomorrow, hopefully that too will show a loss.


----------



## tigger813

3Tinks: Up to 4 people can play at a time. We actually only have 2 Wii motes and I want to get 2 more. It is a blast. When we took the sleepover guest home we all danced to Hot and Cold by Katy Perry for her Mom. She put the title on a list of things to get. It is ADDICTIVE!

Finally the US Men's Curling Team won a match! Looking forward to the Ice Dancing. I love the Americans!

Pizza and onion rings for supper and 2 large glasses of Scorpion! No plans tomorrow so I will pay for my sins tomorrow! LOL! 8 miles tomorrow minimum! And tons of water!!!!!! Gonna have chicken teriyaki for supper and leftover pizza for lunch. Sunday will be turkey enchiladas for lunch/dinner! There I've planned the menu for the weekend! 

Next week will be hard to plan meals as we have stuff Mon-Wed between the hours of 4 and 6! Pizza, McD's and whatever else I can come up with will have to do! I happen to love Thurs an Fri as we have nothing after school/work!

Enjoy your weekend!!!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

corinnak said:


> CC - that is a tough DVD, for sure.  The section with the core work is especially tough, I think.  And I've done a good bit of work on my core over the past year.  Even the "beginner" week, he has you hold those poses a LONG time.  Good for you that you tried it - next time you do it, it probably won't be as tough as this time as your body adapts to the things you ask of it.



Thanks, I'm going to try it again soon. Probably tomorrow!



jenanderson said:


> CC, is this a DVD?  I am considering getting a yoga DVD but want a good one.



Like Corinna said, it's a DVD and I love what I've seen so far!

ETA QOTD: Like others, I am really into Splenda and didn't think I would be and love oatmeal a lot more than I ever expected.


----------



## Carys

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning BL Brigade!
> 
> Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?
> 
> I am really surprised how pleased I am with Splenda -- I had tried the pink and blue, and just couldn't handle the aftertaste.
> 
> Maria



Hi Maria and good morning everyone (evening for you guys!)

QOTD:  I tried substituting cauliflower for baked potatoes (to lower the carbs).  It wasn't quite the same but still reasonably succesful.  Pity cauliflower is harder to find here.

I find splenda a good substitute too, I don't use it much but have a big box of small sachets from Costco and it's very handy at times.



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> We're only three days into Lent and I have totally fallen off the wagon. Yesterday I was so exhausted after work the very thought of having to cook was daunting so I went to Chipotle. Today I had a doctor's appointment to go over my sleep study results and was about to fall asleep (and had a twenty minute drive ahead of me.) Talk about irony. I went to Panera with Aaron and had some caffeine and dinner which did help me wake up.
> 
> I am definitely going to start preparing multiple meals at a time so on days when I am that tired all I have to do is take it out of the fridge/freezer and reheat it. According to our Largest Loser contest at school I lost 2 lbs! I have not WI at WW yet which is what I use for this contest. I will WI tomorrow, hopefully that too will show a loss.



Hey, don't think of it as falling off the wagon, think of it as the wagon making an emergency drive-through stop    I hope the Dr's visit went well.  I wish we had Panera here!  I went once in 2005 while in the US and it was pretty darn tasty for a casual meal.  What kinds of meals are you making to freeze?

A good drop for me this week, big number, but that's to be expected since I'm just starting and will be mostly water weight.  Will PM it to LuvBaloo


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> I agree - coveting redlight's nearly gone stomach pooch.  Here I am, below my goal and my stomach is still very much there.  I am just having to come to terms with the fact that my body was VERY stretched out when I was hugely pregnant and overweight with my oldest son, and it's not going back without surgical intervention - no amount of ab-work is fixing this.  I actually have abs of steel under a very pillowy outer layer.   *I'm like a jawbreaker wrapped in a marshmallow.  *
> 
> Boy, I think I'm the only one who's not so much a fan of the Splenda (and Arnold thins, which contain Splenda) - unfortunately, I've discovered that I have an issue with my heart in which it actually skips a beat and when I have even sugarless gum with splenda, it gets noticeably worse, to the point where I actually feel it in my chest.  *I sure wish they'd label things that contain splenda the way they used to with Nutrasweet!  *So I guess that's a whole pile of swaps that don't work for me, as it is found in so very many reduced fat/calorie yogurts, breads, etc. now.
> *
> I finally found some non-sucralose sandwich thins today.  They are made by a company called "Earth Grains" and are pretty good!  *
> 
> Stevia does not cause the same issues with my heart, so when I want my tea or yogurt sweetened, I use a little stevia.  It does have a bit of an aftertaste, so I am careful about where I use it.



First of all.... the visual of the jawbreaker and marshmallow quote had me LAUGHING OUT LOUD!!  Thanks for the chuckle!

Second.... you are so much better off avoiding the Splenda anyhow!  I have about three holdouts of it in my diet (my morning hot drink, the previously mentioned Sandwich Thins, and the occasional sugar free item like pudding or drink  mix).  While I agree that it is preferable to NutraSweet or Equal or (heaven forbid) saccharine.... it still should be taken in GREAT MODERATION.  And I'm sure that most people don't realize how much of it they are taking in (unless they are diligent label readers!).  

Where did you find the "Earth Grain" sandwich rolls??  I'm guessing probably Trader Joe's and we don't have one of those anywhere near here.  



50sjayne said:


> I am the opposite today- I am bitterly, bitterly disappointed Evgeni Plushenko didn't get the gold. I realize Evan works hard--jeez that's all they had to say about him--but Plushenko is something else--he flies. Watching Evan--he is strong and practice perfect but there is no art to it. I hated his snakey Vera Wang costume too--Vera Wang who still promotes use of animal fur and 12 year old anorexic models. Plushenko did the quad which is what differentiates the men skaters from the women, and was enjoyable to watch. Johnny Weir skated beautifully, got a standing ovation (the only one) and they underscored him terribly. The new point system has to go. It is killing the art and passion of it.



No... Tell us what you REALLY think.    Obviously you have some strong opinions about this event.  It must be fun to watch something when you are really interested in it like that.  Sadly, I don't have that much interest in any of the Olympic sports, except swimming (and only because DD is a swimmer).  In fact, I haven't watched any of the Olympics this year.  



my3princes said:


> I had a loss this morning   I got up, weighed in on our scale, moved to the wii fit, weighed in and started the body test where I nearly passed out, just standing on it   It was the weirdest feeling.  I made it to the couch before the "lights blinked out".  It was just a few seconds followed by feeling very hot then major dry heaves.  About 5 minutes later I felt fine again and have felt fine for most of the day.  I have no idea why or what happened, but I've got to admit that I'm a bit scared.   Anywhooo  I did have a loss and so did DH.  Mind you I'm not back to where I was 3 weeks ago so I doubt the weight loss has anything to do with this morning.



Maybe it was a low blood sugar issue?  Back when I was younger (teens and 20s) I had a few occasions where I was showering in the morning and I got really weak and shaky and sweaty and nauseous.... I used to tell my Mom that I felt "green". It would be so bad sometimes that I would have to sit down in the shower and holler for my Mom. A small cup of juice usually made everything okay.

I hope the episode doesn't happen again! Take care of yourself.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Day 3 with no chocolate. I'm very happy today, by now I would have had something chocolate. I never realized that I ate that much of it but I have passed up a shake, oreos, hot chocolate from Dunkin Donuts, and rocky road ice cream.
> I really really wanted and oreo last night but it was just to darn cold to leave the comfort of my snuggie! LOL I was not about to ask DH to get me one either since I told him I gave it up.
> Today I dished out some ice cream for DS13 and resisted a taste test. I'm soooo proud!
> 
> And I maintained this week so while I haven't lost much weight, I feel 100 times better.



Is it even LEGAL to serve ice cream to others without having a taste???    Seriously.... nice job.

Evening all!  I kind of blew it at the end of the day today as things got crazy and I was hungry.  I probably ended up about 5 or 6 points over for the day.  That will leave me that many fewer calories/points to play with during this vaction week... not a good start.    I'm going to try to hit the grocery store before DD's swim meet tomorrow to make sure that I have plenty of healthy,  low calorie, "fall-back" foods on hand for this week!  Plenty of fruit, fresh veggies, seltzer, low fat microwave popcorn, eggs, whole wheat wraps, fish, salsa.  Maybe I will splurge and buy some SHRIMP!  I had shrimp out to dinner in January and remembered HOW MUCH I really love it.  I don't serve seafood very often becaus DD won't eat it for "moral" reasons... but sometimes I really crave it.  I'll make it this week and she will have to just find something else to eat for dinner that night!!

Getting late and I gotta get to sleep.  Have a super weekend everyone!...............P


----------



## Octoberbride03

May I just say HOORAY for the weekend

It has been a very trying week at work for me and I am so grateful for the weekend off.  My brain hit float yesterday and never returned. I need to find it this weekend but I'm not sure I want to look.  

I was just so gone today once work was done I decided to have a somewhat off program day(not that I'm really following anything specific).  Treated myself to a big chocolate chip cookie after work instead of the Luna chocolate mint power bars I'd been having.  Went to Cracker barrel for supper and had an Orange Cream soda(OMG are those heaven) and mac and cheese.  

I did browbeat myself into 20 minutes of aerobics on my new series,  and that was all I physically had left to give. I'm glad i did it, though my knees might disagree.

Ash weds went fine,  only shouted "No snacks" to myself in the kitchen about 5 times.  I decided not to do an actual workout, though i did spend an hour cleaning the walls and ridding them of traces of my little doggie(see last flair) who luvvvvvs rubbing against them. 

As for measurements..........
I have lost a total of 1 inch on the tape  in my NECK 
My waist is still the same and says HAH!  Will try again next month to see if we can lose it somewhere else.  So apparently this means that all 5lbs i lost have been in my face yet I haven't done 1 exercise for that

Remembered the battery for the scale so weigh in comes tomorrow morning.  No idea what the scale will show.  Hope everybody has a great night/weekend.


----------



## corinnak

tigger813 said:


> I really wanted a Welsh Dragon (fave drink at Epcot, Rose and Crown we know the recipe) but DH forgot to stop and get melon liquer so I will just have to drink something else like a mango margarita or maybe I'll make DH make me a scorpion.



Welsh Dragon is my traditional post-Disney race beverage!  Believe it or not, it makes your legs feel better after you've run farther than you've ever run before!  I discovered this at lunch after the Minnie Marathon 15K a few years ago.    What's in a scorpion?  It sounds....Dangerous!



princessbride6205 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I'm okay with a maintain - just would like to see my goal number and fit into that pair of khakis that is taunting me! I know I'll get there, just not this week.  I figured I might gain a little around the half marathon, then lose it a few days or a week later - I'm wondering if all my powerade, clif shots & WDW treats will negate the 1300 calories I burn in the race.



Of course you want to make it to goal - and you will! Soon, even!    Yeah, the powerade/shots/post-race food/wdw snacks do help balance it out.  I have found my last few trips that the walking of the park touring really can balance out a certain number of treats and just eating to the point of being comfortably full at meals.  I have actually lost weight at the weigh-in after each of my most recent Disney trips - I never thought it would be possible, frankly!




3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I did eat well the other three days!  Yeah!  Also, I kept up with my C25K program and I'm now at the end of Week Six.  I've been trying to run 4-5 days a week and I'll only get three in this week, but I figure the walking we did at Disneyland suffices for the fourth day.  Especially since DDs kept wanting to go from a place like Space Mountain to Splash Mountain to Big Thunder.  Definitely not one of our more efficient ride-days, but loads of fun and lots of excercise. Couldn't resist the Chicken Fusilli at Pizza Port.  Oh well.



Welcome back and great work sticking with C25K!  Getting to week 6 is a great achievement!  Definitely count the walking at Disney for some of  your workouts - your feet will thank you, if nothing else.  Congratulations on your great loss this week, too!  It is a great demonstration of the fact that there is room for enjoying some treats at Disney!  It sounds like you achieved a good balance.



pjlla said:


> Where did you find the "Earth Grain" sandwich rolls??  I'm guessing probably Trader Joe's and we don't have one of those anywhere near here.


I am glad to amuse you!  

Actually, Earth Grain were at the regular, most basic, warehouse-like grocery store we have here!  In the bread aisle.  I am going to be sure to buy them there frequently so that they keep stocking them.  I haven't seen them anywhere else yet.   Trader Joe doesn't have any sammich thins!



Carys said:


> Hey, don't think of it as falling off the wagon, think of it as the wagon making an emergency drive-through stop



Eeyore's Butterfly, I think Carys makes a great point.  Don't be too hard on yourself.  We know you had the best intentions, but you have chosen a difficult challenge, especially given your schedule.  You are just finding the places you need to make changes if you want to follow through next time - and it sounds like you are taking the lessons and working with them.  Your choices sound to me like potentially good ones.  I have eaten at both of those establishments you named and it is definitely possible to take good care of yourself at those restaurants - which is the intention behind your resolution, at least in part.  Don't be too hard on yourself.  Tomorrow is a fresh start.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

corinnak said:


> I agree - coveting redlight's nearly gone stomach pooch.  Here I am, below my goal and my stomach is still very much there.  I am just having to come to terms with the fact that my body was VERY stretched out when I was hugely pregnant and overweight with my oldest son, and it's not going back without surgical intervention - no amount of ab-work is fixing this.  I actually have abs of steel under a very pillowy outer layer.   I'm like a jawbreaker wrapped in a marshmallow.




That is a riot.   jawbreaker under a marshmellow.  You made me LOL.


----------



## joy@disney

Hi all, I have been MIA for about 2 weeks, and they weren't good weeks.  Gained around 4 pounds.  Good news....I have been really motivated this week.  And have lost all 4 pounds that I gained.  I have been exercising and journaling all my food.  I am feeling really good about myself, which is totally a different attitude for me lately.

DH and I are celebrating our 20 year anniversary this August and have decided to take our first cruise.  I think this has really helped me to get motivated.  I guess whatever it takes, right?


----------



## princessbride6205

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm back!    I haven't had a chance to go back and read all of the posts since last Saturday, but I thought I'd post a quick hello in case it takes me into tomorrow and beyond to read a week's worth of postings.
> 
> First of all, we had a fantastic one-day trip at Disneyland.  It was just going to be me and my two daughters this time because DH had to work.  DMIL was going to try to join us, but said to leave it as a surprise in case she couldn't.  Well, she did come and met us by the ball fountain in Tomorrowland.  The girls were thrilled!  Then we walked over to Finding Nemo and as we got in line, my DH's voice said something behind me.  I don't even know what he said, I was so surprised!  I turned around and there he was!  He and his mom had planned it.  He flew down that morning and flew out again that night using frequent flyer miles.  It was such a great day!  I am still grinning whenever I think of him surprising us like that!  I do love him so!
> 
> I did eat more calories than normal on three of the six days of the trip (the two travel days and Disneyland day).  With eight hours of driving, I ended up munching more than I do at home.   It's a combination of boredom and also a way to keep me alert.  I brought some healthy snacks and did choose those and I did choose healthier choices when I stopped, but even healthier choices add up when you keep eating!  :eek
> 
> I did eat well the other three days!  Yeah!  Also, I kept up with my C25K program and I'm now at the end of Week Six.  I've been trying to run 4-5 days a week and I'll only get three in this week, but I figure the walking we did at Disneyland suffices for the fourth day.  Especially since DDs kept wanting to go from a place like Space Mountain to Splash Mountain to Big Thunder.  Definitely not one of our more efficient ride-days, but loads of fun and lots of excercise. Couldn't resist the Chicken Fusilli at Pizza Port.  Oh well.
> 
> In spite of it all, I lost two pounds this week.  I think about 1/2 to one pound was actual loss and the other pound was from the previous week with water retention due to this week's arrival to Auntie Flo.    Okay, off to post my weight with LuvBaloo (thank you for your hard work for us, LuvBaloo!!!) and catch up on everyone's wonderful, chatty, and inspiring posts!  You guys were in my thoughts this last week and helped keep me stay mostly on the straight and narrow!


What an amazing trip to DL! How incredibly sweet of your DH to surprise you, too! Congrats on your loss despite the vacation eating.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  Life has been busy and will not stop until next weekend.  Our local high school's musical is next weekend and I am working with the costume team.  Spent a couple of days last weekend and was there again last night.  I will probably be there every day in the next week.  Today is the costume parade where we see all the costumes together.  I am really worried about toay since the director has been so uninvolved with the costumes this year.  I could just see him hating a lot of the costumes with only one week to go.  Last weekend he added more people to the opening scene which had us scrambling this week.  I really don't like the director but I love working with the costume guy.

Eating has been pretty good.  I too have gone 3 days without chocolate.  Dh brought home chocolate chip mint ice cream the other night and I have been staying away.  The key is this weekend and not have too many snacks.  I have to pack some healthy things to eat while I am working.  I have been walking and getting my steps in.  Yesterday I got in 14000 steps and most of the day was sitting since I was giving tests in all of my classes.

Have a great day everyone.  I will try to check in tomorrow.


----------



## jennz

Carys said:


> Hey, don't think of it as falling off the wagon, think of it as the wagon making an emergency drive-through stop    I hope the Dr's visit went well.  I wish we had Panera here!  I went once in 2005 while in the US and it was pretty darn tasty for a casual meal.  What kinds of meals are you making to freeze?
> 
> A good drop for me this week, big number, but that's to be expected since I'm just starting and will be mostly water weight.  Will PM it to LuvBaloo



That is hilarious!  I love the emergency drive-through stop!  You're right - we're not starting over.  As for water weight - it's gone!!  Carry around a gallon of water and know that's off you - woo hoo!



Octoberbride03 said:


> May I just say HOORAY for the weekend
> 
> It has been a very trying week at work for me and I am so grateful for the weekend off.  My brain hit float yesterday and never returned. I need to find it this weekend but I'm not sure I want to look.
> 
> I was just so gone today once work was done I decided to have a somewhat off program day(not that I'm really following anything specific).  Treated myself to a big chocolate chip cookie after work instead of the Luna chocolate mint power bars I'd been having.  Went to Cracker barrel for supper and had an Orange Cream soda(OMG are those heaven) and mac and cheese.
> 
> I did browbeat myself into 20 minutes of aerobics on my new series,  and that was all I physically had left to give. I'm glad i did it, though my knees might disagree.
> 
> Ash weds went fine,  only shouted "No snacks" to myself in the kitchen about 5 times.  I decided not to do an actual workout, though i did spend an hour cleaning the walls and ridding them of traces of my little doggie(see last flair) who luvvvvvs rubbing against them.
> 
> As for measurements..........
> I have lost a total of 1 inch on the tape  in my NECK
> My waist is still the same and says HAH!  Will try again next month to see if we can lose it somewhere else.  So apparently this means that all 5lbs i lost have been in my face yet I haven't done 1 exercise for that
> 
> Remembered the battery for the scale so weigh in comes tomorrow morning.  No idea what the scale will show.  Hope everybody has a great night/weekend.



Okay your brain is on float?  I've never heard that but it's very descriptive!  An inch off your neck?!  Wow!  That's great!

I am trying something new for my lunches, I used to get rotisserie chicken and pick apart the white meat and toss the rest for chicken sandwiches (on those favorite Arnolds  ), now I'm finishing up our tuna.  I'm switching over to chicken breasts for $1.77/pound - I'm going to toss a few in the crock pot and then shred them up and have either sandwiches, wraps, or toss a good amount in a salad.  I think that should work.

My goal this week is to lose 1.6 pounds or more so I can get my 15 pound clippie!  That's not much but it is for me since I seem to be luck to get a pound per week.  I hate to fall back on the metabolism issue but I really do think it's due to that for me, I have no thyroid or parathyroids and am on a lot of meds for those.  So that's my big goal for the week!

I REALLY want Just Dance!!!  I might get it for dd for her birthday in March.  I just ordered the Walk It Out (okay who watches Sonny with a Chance on Disney with their kids?  They have a episode where they're yelling WORK-IT-OUT! and I always think of that when I say this game!) and it should be here next week so that'll keep my interest - that, BL, and Wii Fit   Plus dvds.


----------



## jennz

donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  Life has been busy and will not stop until next weekend.  Our local high school's musical is next weekend and I am working with the costume team.  Spent a couple of days last weekend and was there again last night.  I will probably be there every day in the next week.  Today is the costume parade where we see all the costumes together.  I am really worried about toay since the director has been so uninvolved with the costumes this year.  I could just see him hating a lot of the costumes with only one week to go.  Last weekend he added more people to the opening scene which had us scrambling this week.  I really don't like the director but I love working with the costume guy.
> 
> Eating has been pretty good.  I too have gone 3 days without chocolate.  Dh brought home chocolate chip mint ice cream the other night and I have been staying away.  The key is this weekend and not have too many snacks.  I have to pack some healthy things to eat while I am working.  I have been walking and getting my steps in.  Yesterday I got in 14000 steps and most of the day was sitting since I was giving tests in all of my classes.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  I will try to check in tomorrow.



That is a LOT of walking - great job!  And great job passing on the chocolate and ice cream, especially while you're dealing with a person who sounds like he doesn't play well with others.


----------



## corinnak

> I just have to ask -- chia seeds, like the chia pets? That stomach is a badge of courage. You created life -- that is no small accomplishment! You made human beings! Of course your body isn't going to be exactly like it was before (ok, unless you are Heidi Klum)! You are in the best shape of your life (I might have heard somewhere), and with all your body can do, the appearance just isn't as important. I know of course you want to look good -- but you do!




Maria - I can't believe I didn't get this quote into my post last night!  Well, you get your own special post this morning.    Thank you for your kind words.  Yeah, my body isn't going to be what it was before.  It's disappointing but not unexpected.  If I'd been doing this entirely for looks, it might be a bigger problem, BUT I really do see the benefits of having a strong core even without the sleek exterior.  It's like putting a souped up racecar engine in a mini-van!  I do think a lot of my newfound speed is coming from that work.  Where did I say I was in the best shape of my life?  It's true, wherever I said it.  

Off I go to the early Saturday morning Trifecta of Spin, BodyPump and possibly Turbo Kick if I have enough oomph today.  

Also yes, Chia seeds are like the chia pet but they are a good source of....things.  Omega-3's among others.  I like them cause they are crunchy and kind of cool.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning and Happy Saturday!

I'm going to get the QOTD up before all you early birds take off, and do some replies a bit later...

Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)

I'm going to get on the TM before I lose my motivation, and check back later to answer my own question...

Maria


----------



## Carys

QOTD: Ohh ohh I'll be the first to answer (since it's 10pm Saturday night here I going by strict time will probably also technically be the last  )  Ice skating for Winter Olympics, and Gymnastics for Summer Olympics, without a doubt.  No special olympians, they're all amazing to me!


----------



## cclovesdis

Carys said:


> QOTD: Ice skating for Winter Olympics, and Gymnastics for Summer Olympics, without a doubt.  No special olympians, they're all amazing to me!



Same here!



So far, I'm having a great day! I got up much earlier than usual for a Sat. (but after a restful sleep for the first time in weeks) and went to the gym. I attempted Week 3 Day 1 of the C25K. I'm going to go back to Week 2. I'm ok with that because I tried. I still burned a quick 150 calories and will do some Wii Fit + later this morning. This week I'm counting calories only. I really do think I eat too many 0 point foods. Hoping for a loss this week!

Have a great day today!


----------



## jenanderson

Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)

I will be honest...I am one of those people who don't really watch it all.  I kind of catch little bits here and there.  I love to watch the downhill skiing since I use to race.  I also enjoy the snowboarding.  I will at times watch skating but like the hockey.  

Just have to give an update on my C25K program - finished week 6 today and that included a 25 minute straight run!!!  It was a beautiful run!  The temperature was perfect (20°F this morning), it was snowing huge fluffy flakes of snow and there was no wind.  I was kind of dreading the run because my shin splints have been bothering me some but used some KT tape and it was perfect!  This was the first run with no shin pain in about 2 weeks.  I could not believe a few strips of the tape could make such a difference.  

I still plan on doing some other exercising a bit later today because I know I am still not doing enough real cross training.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!
Jen


----------



## 50sjayne

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday!
> 
> I'm going to get the QOTD up before all you early birds take off, and do some replies a bit later...
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)
> 
> I'm going to get on the TM before I lose my motivation, and check back later to answer my own question...
> 
> Maria



Well you guess mine......
Seriously though ice skating and I like to watch the gymnasts too. I would say they all inspire me to try and do my best at whatever I'm doing. There was a pair in '92 though that I really really loved. My husband taped their performance and I would watch it over and over. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIxXQWnV_Rg
Wow. I just found that link for you guys and I haven't seen it for years...brought tears to my eyes. That's how it should be. They won the gold that year, in consecutive years of the Olympics they won bronze, then silver then the gold. I saw on their website that they were teaching in San Jose.
The color is better in this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnvBMefCngc&feature=related


----------



## jennz

jenanderson said:


> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)
> 
> I will be honest...I am one of those people who don't really watch it all.  I kind of catch little bits here and there.  I love to watch the downhill skiing since I use to race.  I also enjoy the snowboarding.  I will at times watch skating but like the hockey.
> 
> Just have to give an update on my C25K program - finished week 6 today and that included a 25 minute straight run!!!  It was a beautiful run!  The temperature was perfect (20°F this morning), it was snowing huge fluffy flakes of snow and there was no wind.  I was kind of dreading the run because my shin splints have been bothering me some but used some KT tape and it was perfect!  This was the first run with no shin pain in about 2 weeks.  I could not believe a few strips of the tape could make such a difference.
> 
> I still plan on doing some other exercising a bit later today because I know I am still not doing enough real cross training.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> Jen



Jen what's the KT tape??


----------



## tigger813

CorinnaK: A scorpion is brandy, rum, orgeat syrup, orange juice and some lemon juice. At Chinese restaurants they add some 151 in the center and light it on fire!

Not going to be a great day as I'm exhausted! DD2 wet her bed at 3:45 this morning and then I couldn't get back to sleep so I read some of the Lost Symbol which I couldn't put down. Fell back asleep on the couch and DD2 came out at 7. I put a show on for her and went back to back until a little after 9. I hope to try and do something at some point today. I just need the energy! Had a handful of M&Ms for breakfast! And leftover pizza and onion rings for lunch. DH will be making some teriyaki chicken and rice for supper. Not sure yet if I will have a drink later probably as it will help me get back to sleep. LOL! The scorpion was REALLY good last night!

Just hanging out watching the US Men's curling match against Sweden.

QOTD: I am a huge Olympics fan! I love almost everything about the Winter games! I can't pick one. I do get bored with the ice dancing when it's the same dance over and over again but I love the free dances. During the summer games my favorite events are swimming and gymnastics. As for any Olympian that has inspired me, I would have to say it would've been the 1980 US Olympic hockey team! They never gave up despite all the criticism and early struggles they had!

I did 30 minutes of free step day before yesterday and today BOTH calves are KILLING me! I also did the BL Wii game yesterday which may have added to the pain. I've massaged them and will do so again. I can't work out the way they are feeling right now! I can barely walk. 

Enjoy your day everyone! I think I'm taking a nap very soon!


----------



## jenanderson

jennz said:


> Jen what's the KT tape??



Straight from the KT website:	
    * RELIEVES
      Provides pain relief for common injuries such as Achilles tendonitis, plantar fasciitis, runners knee, shin splints, ITBS, hamstring strains, sore calves, neck, back, and shoulder pain and more.
    * STABILIZES
      Supports sore or injured muscles, joints, and tendons without restricting motion like compression bands or wraps. KT Tape is like a brace, but better, and even more comfortable to wear.
    * ENDURES
      The essential piece of athletic gear for every athlete.

I have been doing TONS of reading and talking with people about how to work through my shin splints and how not to keep giving up each time they start to act up.  I have tried so many different things and finally thought I would give the tape a try - did not think it would help since it seems so minimal.  It truly was amazing for me today to run and not feel any pain the whole time!  

If you want to see more about it, check out this link:
http://kttape.com/

You will find information about it, see videos on how to put it on properly and find out where it is sold.


----------



## jennz

Thanks!  I'm going out to get some of that today to try on my plantar fasc!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hey everyone.   What a crappy night we had.  My son caught the dreaded stomach bug running rampid in FL right now.  He threw up from 11pm until 6 am I have had about 3 hours sleep.   Now I feel nauseated.    Needless to say I cant do my C25K today and I cancelled our Disney belated Valentines plans for tomorrow.   I doubt we are up to doing the parks and now I am a little scared to go with this crazy thing going around.   


QOTD: My favorite Olympic sport is by far womens gymnastics.   My favorite Olympian was Nadia Komenich.  I remember watching her score a perfect 10 as a little girl and was mezmerized by her performance.


----------



## jenanderson

jennz said:


> Thanks!  I'm going out to get some of that today to try on my plantar fasc!



You will have to post if the tape helped you.  Good luck with it!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey everyone.   What a crappy night we had.  My son caught the dreaded stomach bug running rampid in FL right now.  He threw up from 11pm until 6 am I have had about 3 hours sleep.   Now I feel nauseated.    Needless to say I cant do my C25K today and I cancelled our Disney belated Valentines plans for tomorrow.   I doubt we are up to doing the parks and now I am a little scared to go with this crazy thing going around.



I am so sorry that you guys are not feeling well.  It is a bummer to have to cancel Disney plans.  Hope you are back to normal soon!!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

tigger813 said:


> I really look forward to the weekends as that's the only time I drink! Having a few Honey BBQ potato chips. I do mean only a few!  They are soooo yummy!
> 
> Time for some more water before my OTHER drink!
> 
> I bought some more BL Protein Powder today. I saw the recipes on the BL game so I will have to try a few.
> 
> GO TEAM USA and GO TEAM CANADA (if you're not against the USA!)!
> 
> Tonight's gonna be good night! (DS and her family are going to see the Black Eyed Peas tonight so the song has been going through my head ALL DAY!



My hubby uses the BL Protein powder and loves it.


----------



## maiziezoe

*Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?*

Stevia instead of sugar. I've stopped using stevia now too... 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday!
> 
> I'm going to get the QOTD up before all you early birds take off, and do some replies a bit later...
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)



I love the Olympics. I have always been a sports lover (everything but professional basketball). I remember watching the Olympics with my parents and my brother when I was a kid. It was something we always did together.

Winter Olympics: Speed Skating and hockey. Apollo, Bonnie Blair, etc.

Summer Olympics: Swimming and ALL track.

I'm not a huge fan of figure skating and/or gymnastics. Although, I do have to say Johnny Wier was ROBBED.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey everyone.   What a crappy night we had.  My son caught the dreaded stomach bug running rampid in FL right now.  He threw up from 11pm until 6 am I have had about 3 hours sleep.   Now I feel nauseated.    Needless to say I cant do my C25K today and I cancelled our Disney belated Valentines plans for tomorrow.   I doubt we are up to doing the parks and now I am a little scared to go with this crazy thing going around.



Sorry you're not feeling well and you have to cancel your plans. I hope you and your DS feel better soon!!


----------



## tigger813

maiziezoe said:


> My hubby uses the BL Protein powder and loves it.



I should probably go make myself one as I might actually get some energy! Or I may just take a nap first!


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD:  I like partners ice skating/dancing.  I don't watch much tv so though I have tivoed a bunch of olympic events, I am still not done watching the opening ceremony!  

Already been to the gym this morning and I am heading to the WW open house this afternoon to see which vendors they have!

SarahMay


----------



## my3princes

I didn't get much sleep last night either.  It took me 3 hours to fall asleep   I slept for 2 hours then awoke to an annoying beep.  Thought it was one of the smoke detector batteries, but after checking them all we realized that it was the Carbine Monoxide detector's low battery.  We fixed that and after another hour I feel back asleep for less than 2 hours.  Today we had to tap the Maple orchard as the sap is starting to run.  I spent 5 hours hiking up and down the mountain in pack boots and winter clothes.  One thing is certain, I am out of shape.  Of course lack of sleep and not feeling well yesterday factored in.  I'm exhausted now, but will not nap as I NEED to sleep tonight.

QOTD:  I love the Olympics.  There isn't a sport that I won't watch.  That is something coming from someone that watches next to no sports on TV.  I love to attend anything, but not so much on TV.  I think that Michael Phelps is a powerhouse, an anomolie.


----------



## tigger813

Got in 30 minutes of free step while watching the US Women's curling match. Today was a non workout day for BL Wii but I started a lower body workout but couldn't finish it as I was wiped out and my calves were hurting a lot! I think doing the free step helped them a bit. I have the riser for the balance board so it is an extra bonus for me!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I'm feeling a bit weak (as in, will power is low type of weak) tonight.  DH is gone tonight and it's just me and the girls.  There's pizza in the house and a burrito in the house and I've also got a sweet tooth going.  I did manage to talk myself out of buying brie at Whole Foods on my way home from an errand earlier.  I would have happily eaten the whole brie by myself.  Yep, I've got the cravings bad tonight.


----------



## donac

Long day today and even a longer one is planned for tomorrow.  I did 18000 steps today.  Tomorrow I am in charge of the sweatshop moms for a most of the day because the costume guy is also the set guy.  We were working on things this evening and he was busy helping the crew run the show.

I hope everyone who has someone sick that they get well soon and it doesn't spread throughout the house.  There is nothing worse than that. 

I may not get on until Monday morning.  Hope everyone has a great Sunday.  

QOTD  We got into curling a couple of Olympics ago.  I also like figure skating.  I like dressage in the summer games along with gymnastics and swimming.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> I really look forward to the weekends as that's the only time I drink! Having a few Honey BBQ potato chips. I do mean only a few!  They are soooo yummy!
> 
> Time for some more water before my OTHER drink!



I hope you enjoyed your drink! DH surprised me by wanting to go to a local Mexican place so I had a strawberry margarita. Very yummy, and very unusual for me -- I am just shy of being a tea totaller. 



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> First of all, we had a fantastic one-day trip at Disneyland.  It was just going to be me and my two daughters this time because DH had to work.  DMIL was going to try to join us, but said to leave it as a surprise in case she couldn't.  Well, she did come and met us by the ball fountain in Tomorrowland.  The girls were thrilled!  Then we walked over to Finding Nemo and as we got in line, my DH's voice said something behind me.  I don't even know what he said, I was so surprised!  I turned around and there he was!  He and his mom had planned it.  He flew down that morning and flew out again that night using frequent flyer miles.  It was such a great day!  I am still grinning whenever I think of him surprising us like that!  I do love him so!



Wow, what a fantastic dh, and it sounds like it was a great trip! You made healthy choices, and it will all pay off as you see the vacation pounds quickly slip away! 



50sjayne said:


> Worf--really watch Johhny Weir, it is a pleasure. There are many who feel the judges were way off base and that it had much to do with his "personality" He is so _very _gay...lol I love that he is so in love with the Russians....I think Pleshenko suffered a little in the judging too--he is very full of himself (as he well should be) and I think they wanted to take him down a notch. I've just always been a big fan of the Russian skaters and felt really bad this year they lost the couples skate due to the Japanese defector (who defects to Russia lol) Pleshenko came out of retirement only a year ago to train because he didn't think what his country had could win...he was right. Some of their best weren't old enough to compete in this one to add to the mess. Maybe his landings weren't as polished as they could have been but his skating was much more enjoyable to watch in my opinion as all true Russian skaters are.
> I am glad USA is winning so much this year God knows we need it...but the skaters are different. For me it will always be about the Russians. And I HATE the commentators they need to just shut up and comment on them after the performance. It totally ruins it. Both my husband and I were cracking up about the poor asian boys horrible growth spurt they woman kept going on about lol.  My husband really hates Scott Hamilton too lol. They keep going back to Dick Button at every corner for his opinions--they should just have had him be a commentator again...At least Dick Button recognizes how they are taking all the artistry from the competition.



I really miss Dick Button's commentary. He always had the right balance of honesty while still being respectful of the ones who were really doing the best they could. I'm going to watch tonight, I'm looking forward to seeing Johnny Weir since everyone seems to have enjoyed his performance. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Day 3 with no chocolate. I'm very happy today, by now I would have had something chocolate. I never realized that I ate that much of it but I have passed up a shake, oreos, hot chocolate from Dunkin Donuts, and rocky road ice cream.
> I really really wanted and oreo last night but it was just to darn cold to leave the comfort of my snuggie! LOL I was not about to ask DH to get me one either since I told him I gave it up.
> Today I dished out some ice cream for DS13 and resisted a taste test. I'm soooo proud!
> 
> And I maintained this week so while I haven't lost much weight, I feel 100 times better.



Congratulations on 3 days chocolate-free. That is a real accomplishment! I know what you mean about the snuggie. I didn't think I wanted one, but I got one for Christmas, and now I don't settle in without it! 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> We're only three days into Lent and I have totally fallen off the wagon. Yesterday I was so exhausted after work the very thought of having to cook was daunting so I went to Chipotle. Today I had a doctor's appointment to go over my sleep study results and was about to fall asleep (and had a twenty minute drive ahead of me.) Talk about irony. I went to Panera with Aaron and had some caffeine and dinner which did help me wake up.
> 
> I am definitely going to start preparing multiple meals at a time so on days when I am that tired all I have to do is take it out of the fridge/freezer and reheat it. According to our Largest Loser contest at school I lost 2 lbs! I have not WI at WW yet which is what I use for this contest. I will WI tomorrow, hopefully that too will show a loss.



You just took a detour, preparing your meals in advance will really help -- we always cook something on Sunday for Monday, too, and I tend to always have something in the freezer I can quickly heat up. Congratulations on doing well in your largest loser contest -- you have alot going on at work, and it is awesome you are losing in spite of the stresses in your life! 



tigger813 said:


> Pizza and onion rings for supper and 2 large glasses of Scorpion! No plans tomorrow so I will pay for my sins tomorrow! LOL! 8 miles tomorrow minimum! And tons of water!!!!!! Gonna have chicken teriyaki for supper and leftover pizza for lunch. Sunday will be turkey enchiladas for lunch/dinner! There I've planned the menu for the weekend!



I think it's fabulous you planned your weekend meals...that is something that has eluded me, but I'm definitely going to make a better effort. 



cclovesdis said:


> ETA QOTD: Like others, I am really into Splenda and didn't think I would be and love oatmeal a lot more than I ever expected.



Oatmeal is one of my "go to" winter breakfasts, I add a tiny bit of almonds and dried cranberries, and I'm good to go. 



Carys said:


> QOTD:  I tried substituting cauliflower for baked potatoes (to lower the carbs).  It wasn't quite the same but still reasonably succesful.  Pity cauliflower is harder to find here.
> 
> I find splenda a good substitute too, I don't use it much but have a big box of small sachets from Costco and it's very handy at times.
> 
> A good drop for me this week, big number, but that's to be expected since I'm just starting and will be mostly water weight.  Will PM it to LuvBaloo



Glad to hear you are off to a great start! I find cauliflower to be a great substitute for potatoes. We made cauliflower poppers (cauliflower with spices, baked in the oven) as a snack, and it was delicious. 



pjlla said:


> Evening all!  I kind of blew it at the end of the day today as things got crazy and I was hungry.  I probably ended up about 5 or 6 points over for the day.  That will leave me that many fewer calories/points to play with during this vaction week... not a good start.    I'm going to try to hit the grocery store before DD's swim meet tomorrow to make sure that I have plenty of healthy,  low calorie, "fall-back" foods on hand for this week!  Plenty of fruit, fresh veggies, seltzer, low fat microwave popcorn, eggs, whole wheat wraps, fish, salsa.  Maybe I will splurge and buy some SHRIMP!  I had shrimp out to dinner in January and remembered HOW MUCH I really love it.  I don't serve seafood very often becaus DD won't eat it for "moral" reasons... but sometimes I really crave it.  I'll make it this week and she will have to just find something else to eat for dinner that night!!



We love seafood, and try to have it at least twice a week -- I think that's definitely a splurge you should consider! and I love your plan for healthy foods this week, it looks good to me.



Octoberbride03 said:


> May I just say HOORAY for the weekend
> 
> It has been a very trying week at work for me and I am so grateful for the weekend off.  My brain hit float yesterday and never returned. I need to find it this weekend but I'm not sure I want to look.



Weekends are indeed awesome! I totally know what you mean about your brain -- and I love that you lost an inch in your neck! I lost two in my bra band size, I'm still trying to figure out that one. 



corinnak said:


> Welsh Dragon is my traditional post-Disney race beverage!  Believe it or not, it makes your legs feel better after you've run farther than you've ever run before!  I discovered this at lunch after the Minnie Marathon 15K a few years ago.



And here I've been drinking chocolate milk...I think you may be on to something! 



joy@disney said:


> Hi all, I have been MIA for about 2 weeks, and they weren't good weeks.  Gained around 4 pounds.  Good news....I have been really motivated this week.  And have lost all 4 pounds that I gained.  I have been exercising and journaling all my food.  I am feeling really good about myself, which is totally a different attitude for me lately.
> 
> DH and I are celebrating our 20 year anniversary this August and have decided to take our first cruise.  I think this has really helped me to get motivated.  I guess whatever it takes, right?



Welcome Back! And a cruise is fantastic motivation! Have you decided where your going to cruise and on what line? It is so much fun to plan a special trip!



donac said:


> Eating has been pretty good.  I too have gone 3 days without chocolate.  Dh brought home chocolate chip mint ice cream the other night and I have been staying away.  The key is this weekend and not have too many snacks.  I have to pack some healthy things to eat while I am working.  I have been walking and getting my steps in.  Yesterday I got in 14000 steps and most of the day was sitting since I was giving tests in all of my classes. QUOTE]
> 
> Dona that is a lot of walking -- you are doing great! I think it is so awesome that you still volunteer to make costumes even though your sons have graduated -- you do so much good for your community, and you teach, too -- I hope you know what an incredible contribution you make!
> 
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goal this week is to lose 1.6 pounds or more so I can get my 15 pound clippie!  That's not much but it is for me since I seem to be luck to get a pound per week.  I hate to fall back on the metabolism issue but I really do think it's due to that for me, I have no thyroid or parathyroids and am on a lot of meds for those.  So that's my big goal for the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like a goal you can make, and I really hope it happens for you!
> 
> 
> 
> corinnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maria - I can't believe I didn't get this quote into my post last night!  Well, you get your own special post this morning.    Thank you for your kind words. I really do see the benefits of having a strong core even without the sleek exterior.  It's like putting a souped up racecar engine in a mini-van!  I do think a lot of my newfound speed is coming from that work.  Where did I say I was in the best shape of my life?  It's true, wherever I said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, cousin! You my dear, are clearly a Lexus, inside and out!
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite winter sport is figure skating, my favorite summer sport is gymnastics. I could just name a who's who of Olympians, but I'll go with Elvis Stojko, the Canadian figure skater. He won his second silver medal with a groin injury so bad he could barely walk, but he stilled pulled off some amazing jumps.
> 
> 
> 
> Carys said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: Ohh ohh I'll be the first to answer (since it's 10pm Saturday night here I going by strict time will probably also technically be the last  )  Ice skating for Winter Olympics, and Gymnastics for Summer Olympics, without a doubt.  No special olympians, they're all amazing to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I forget how international we are! Glad your night was my morning!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I'm having a great day! I got up much earlier than usual for a Sat. (but after a restful sleep for the first time in weeks) and went to the gym. I attempted Week 3 Day 1 of the C25K. I'm going to go back to Week 2. I'm ok with that because I tried. I still burned a quick 150 calories and will do some Wii Fit + later this morning. This week I'm counting calories only. I really do think I eat too many 0 point foods. Hoping for a loss this week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zero point foods can be a slippery slope...sometimes just a smaller amount makes them one point, and you can see how it goes from there. It's a good idea to get a better sense of portions as you move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)
> 
> I will be honest...I am one of those people who don't really watch it all.  I kind of catch little bits here and there.  I love to watch the downhill skiing since I use to race.  I also enjoy the snowboarding.  I will at times watch skating but like the hockey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine how anyone could watch it all! There's so much coverage -- just catching what I really want to see takes alot of planning!
> 
> 
> 
> 50sjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you guess mine......
> Seriously though ice skating and I like to watch the gymnasts too. I would say they all inspire me to try and do my best at whatever I'm doing. There was a pair in '92 though that I really really loved. My husband taped their performance and I would watch it over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember them! They were indeed beautiful as a pair. My favorite pair of all time is Gordieva and Grinkov. They just seemed to have it all.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: I am a huge Olympics fan! I love almost everything about the Winter games! I can't pick one. I do get bored with the ice dancing when it's the same dance over and over again but I love the free dances. During the summer games my favorite events are swimming and gymnastics. As for any Olympian that has inspired me, I would have to say it would've been the 1980 US Olympic hockey team! They never gave up despite all the criticism and early struggles they had!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live about 5 minutes from the hometown of Mike Eurizione (sp?), and the local ice rink is named for him.
> 
> 
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.   What a crappy night we had.  My son caught the dreaded stomach bug running rampid in FL right now.  He threw up from 11pm until 6 am I have had about 3 hours sleep.   Now I feel nauseated.    Needless to say I cant do my C25K today and I cancelled our Disney belated Valentines plans for tomorrow.   I doubt we are up to doing the parks and now I am a little scared to go with this crazy thing going around.
> 
> 
> QOTD: My favorite Olympic sport is by far womens gymnastics.   My favorite Olympian was Nadia Komenich.  I remember watching her score a perfect 10 as a little girl and was mezmerized by her performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nadia was amazing! And she did her floor to the theme from "The Young adn the Restless", how cool was that?! I am so sorry to hear ds was ill, and I hope you didn't come down with it.
> 
> 
> 
> maiziezoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?*
> 
> Stevia instead of sugar. I've stopped using stevia now too...
> 
> I love the Olympics. I have always been a sports lover (everything but professional basketball). I remember watching the Olympics with my parents and my brother when I was a kid. It was something we always did together.
> 
> Winter Olympics: Speed Skating and hockey. Apollo, Bonnie Blair, etc.
> 
> Summer Olympics: Swimming and ALL track.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of figure skating and/or gymnastics. Although, I do have to say Johnny Wier was ROBBED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bonnie Blair was amazing, and so incredibly humble, just a great Olympian.
> 
> 
> 
> sahbushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  I like partners ice skating/dancing.  I don't watch much tv so though I have tivoed a bunch of olympic events, I am still not done watching the opening ceremony!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of wish I would have Tivo'd the Opening, but I will definitely watch the closing!
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  I love the Olympics.  There isn't a sport that I won't watch.  That is something coming from someone that watches next to no sports on TV.  I love to attend anything, but not so much on TV.  I think that Michael Phelps is a powerhouse, an anomolie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Phelps was a joy to watch, he just kept swimming like Dory!
> 
> 
> 
> 3TinksAndAnEeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit weak (as in, will power is low type of weak) tonight.  DH is gone tonight and it's just me and the girls.  There's pizza in the house and a burrito in the house and I've also got a sweet tooth going.  I did manage to talk myself out of buying brie at Whole Foods on my way home from an errand earlier.  I would have happily eaten the whole brie by myself.  Yep, I've got the cravings bad tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be Strong! It is hard when cravings hit. I find that to be a great time to reply to any and every post -- If I'm typing, I can't be eating!
> 
> Speaking of eating, I have to get to my dinner, a bit late tonight, I know. I did do my 6M on the TM this morning, I just never made it back here. I'll try to do better tomorrow, but I doubt it since I have church and then we're taking ds to the Harry Potter exhibit at the Museum of Science. Thanks for bearing with me, it's just a busy weekend!
> 
> Maria
Click to expand...


----------



## jbm02

Hi everyone.  Just got back from military drill.  It is 930 at night and I was there since 0600.  Exhausted.  Have to be back tomorrow at 0730 for the Board to announce the decision from the hearing we just had.  
Shannon, I forgot to weigh myself yesterday and batteries have died on my scale now that I am home.  Is it possible to be "excused" for this week?
...going to bed.  Looking forward to reading all the last FOUR PAGES of responses tomorrow am.  I can barely focus right now...
...night!!


----------



## lovedvc

I have been so bad the last two days.  Last night I had BUNCO at my house and proceeded to finish 2 bottles of wine myself.  Bad Girl I am.  Then today we had friends over for dinner and dessert.  Well I start my weight watchers week on Friday, today is only Saturday and I have all ready used my 35 flex.  I am doomed this week.  The only day I can work out is Wednesday.  I start my new job on Monday so my week will be totally turned upside down until I get used to it.  Tomorrow it's back on program.  Hopefully my body adjusts well to the crappy food I've eaten for 2 days and makes my metabolism go a little haywire, sometimes our bodies need that little kick.


----------



## corinnak

It was quite a day here today.  Early morning spin and body pump and then I went to part of the Cardio Kick class.  I have to admit, I left after 15 minutes because...it requires too much coordination - I do OK until they want me to start spinning and moving doing steps and whatever.  Plus all the twisting.  I'd already gotten my workouts, and just wanted to try it, so I felt OK about leaving.  

Tonight we went to see a couple of friends in a production of Chicago.  It will never be my favorite musical, but they did a nice job with it.  I knew the woman playing Roxy from Cabaret last year, and when I saw her after the show, she did recognize me, but checked my name as we were hugging.    She was so sweet - she said "Your hair is different and....are you.....smaller?  I never noticed you as being not small." 


Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)

I am a fan of Skeleton.  It has such a hardcore name and, well, crazy!  I do like skating and gymnastics - a common theme, but with those as a given, I will choose:

Winter Olympics:  Skeleton - how can you beat that name or sledding that fast face-first?  Holy fright, what a sport!

Summer Olympics:  Men's Volleyball - the kind with six on a team and no beach in sight.  I played volleyball in high school, so I have a lot of appreciation for how brillantly they play!  

Favorite olympians:  I am still partial to Bruce Jenner from his stint on the Wheaties boxes in the '70's.  

Dorothy Hamill - Loved her when I was little - especially the sit-spin move for some reason.  I had the Dorothy Hamill haircut for years of my childhood.  I also associated her in my child-mind with the salad dressing called Dorothy Lynch.

The Magnificent 7 - 1996 US Women's Gymnastic team.  DH and I watched a lot of those games together at the gym and loved to watch those women compete.  Especial favorites were the two Dominiques and Amanda Borden.  Remember how Kerri Strug did that incredible last run on the vault and stuck the landing, winning the medals for the team, then collapsed in agony?  



Current Olympians:

Lyndsey Vonn - a Minnesota champion who learned to ski on the same hill where my kids take lessons!

Johnathan Edwards - American Luger who went to my high school

Shaun White - With a name like "The Flying Tomato," I can not resist.


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> Got in 30 minutes of free step while watching the US Women's curling match. Today was a non workout day for BL Wii but I started a lower body workout but couldn't finish it as I was wiped out and my calves were hurting a lot! I think doing the free step helped them a bit. I have the riser for the balance board so it is an extra bonus for me!



How do the risers work for you?  I did the free step on wii and my calves were sore the next day w/o risers - I have to do that more often!

I have to laugh at the QOTD - NOT Zeus or Poseidon part!  I was excited when I glanced and just saw that- dd's reading class is reading Percy Jackson and we all went to the movie last Saturday, I started the series to (and love it).  Then I looked back and saw the "not" -  oh.  I don't have a favorite Olympian, I like them all but don't have one that I love.

Yesterday we ended up going out to Mexican for dinner and I had a frozen margarita and cheese/chorizo quesadillo - sooooo good!  I need to estimate my calories for them.  I usually average an 800 calorie deficit per day for the week, so I'll need a day or two of low cals to offset yesterday!  But worth it.  

I have to add - back to my "only" losing 13 pounds...13 pounds ago when I started with my body bugg it was pretty easy for me to burn 2700 calories/day - normal day plus a walk.  Now that only burns 2500!!  Amazing what a difference that small (in my overall goal of 80 pounds) amount makes!

Okay as I'm typing this I realize I need an perception adjustment - stop looking at the loss compared to my total goal - that makes is seem less than what it is!  It is also kind of defeating.  I am going to start looking at each loss individually.


----------



## tigger813

jennz- I like having the riser for the step. Though once again this morning my calves are KILLING me! It hurts to walk. It will be interesting to see if I can get in my BL Wii workout later with them hurting like this.

DD2 wet her bed again but at least it was after 6 this morning. I came out after changing her sheets and have been reading The Lost Symbol since then. It's hard to put down. I'll probably read more today while watching the Olympics.

Need to get going now as I need to leave for church at 9:30 and the kitchen is a mess. DD1 and DH are still sleeping!

Can't wait to watch Team USA vs Team Canada hockey game! This should be interesting and very exciting!


----------



## mikamah

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey everyone.   What a crappy night we had.  My son caught the dreaded stomach bug running rampid in FL right now.  He threw up from 11pm until 6 am I have had about 3 hours sleep.   Now I feel nauseated.    Needless to say I cant do my C25K today and I cancelled our Disney belated Valentines plans for tomorrow.   I doubt we are up to doing the parks and now I am a little scared to go with this crazy thing going around.
> 
> 
> QOTD: My favorite Olympic sport is by far womens gymnastics.   My favorite Olympian was Nadia Komenich.  I remember watching her score a perfect 10 as a little girl and was mezmerized by her performance.


Sorry you are all feeling sick.  Hope it doesn't last too long, and you get to disney world next weekend.  I loved Nadia Kemenich too.  I think I was in high school at the time.  



my3princes said:


> Today we had to tap the Maple orchard as the sap is starting to run.  I spent 5 hours hiking up and down the mountain in pack boots and winter clothes.  One thing is certain, I am out of shape.  Of course lack of sleep and not feeling well yesterday factored in.  I'm exhausted now, but will not nap as I NEED to sleep tonight.


5 hours hiking up and down a mountain is serious exercise.  Real maple syrup is soooo good.  Do you have a maple syrup business?  We love to pick maple sugar and syrup when we hit the farm stands in the summer and fall.  I hope you got a good nights sleep.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I hope you enjoyed your drink! DH surprised me by wanting to go to a local Mexican place so I had a strawberry margarita. Very yummy, and very unusual for me -- I am just shy of being a tea totaller.
> 
> I'll try to do better tomorrow, but I doubt it since I have church and then we're taking ds to the Harry Potter exhibit at the Museum of Science. Thanks for bearing with me, it's just a busy weekend!
> 
> Maria


A frozen margarite sounds great, even at 8 in the morning.  We are going out for lunch today with my sister, so I usually get a drink with her.  We saw the Harry Potter exhibit a few weeks ago, and it was awesome, and we haven't even seen all the movies.  If you're son is into the movies, you'll have a blast.  



pjlla said:


> Evening all!  I kind of blew it at the end of the day today as things got crazy and I was hungry.  I probably ended up about 5 or 6 points over for the day.  That will leave me that many fewer calories/points to play with during this vaction week... not a good start.    I'm going to try to hit the grocery store before DD's swim meet tomorrow to make sure that I have plenty of healthy,  low calorie, "fall-back" foods on hand for this week!  Plenty of fruit, fresh veggies, seltzer, low fat microwave popcorn, eggs, whole wheat wraps, fish, salsa.  Maybe I will splurge and buy some SHRIMP!  I had shrimp out to dinner in January and remembered HOW MUCH I really love it.  I don't serve seafood very often becaus DD won't eat it for "moral" reasons... but sometimes I really crave it.  I'll make it this week and she will have to just find something else to eat for dinner that night!!


Sounds like you have a great plan for vacation week.  It's always a bummer when you start the week off on the wrong foot, but 5-6 points is really minimal so you should be fine.  When you hit maintenance, you increase by 28 points to maintain, so when I go over the flex points, I always think about that.  Vacation is a week to cut yourself some slack.   It's so hard to change our routine, and have those kids home all week.  I miss my morning coffee and computer time when my son is home.  I'm here now, but there is the mommy guilt because however long I'm on here, he's in the other room watching tv.  Have a great vacation week!!   



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  Life has been busy and will not stop until next weekend.  Our local high school's musical is next weekend and I am working with the costume team.  Spent a couple of days last weekend and was there again last night.  I will probably be there every day in the next week.  Today is the costume parade where we see all the costumes together.  I am really worried about toay since the director has been so uninvolved with the costumes this year.  I could just see him hating a lot of the costumes with only one week to go.  Last weekend he added more people to the opening scene which had us scrambling this week.  I really don't like the director but I love working with the costume guy.
> 
> Eating has been pretty good.  I too have gone 3 days without chocolate.  Dh brought home chocolate chip mint ice cream the other night and I have been staying away.  The key is this weekend and not have too many snacks.  I have to pack some healthy things to eat while I am working.  I have been walking and getting my steps in.  Yesterday I got in 14000 steps and most of the day was sitting since I was giving tests in all of my classes.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  I will try to check in tomorrow.


Awesome job on the chocolate!!  You are so generous with your time and dedication to the school.  They are lucky to have you.



jennz said:


> My goal this week is to lose 1.6 pounds or more so I can get my 15 pound clippie!  That's not much but it is for me since I seem to be luck to get a pound per week.  I hate to fall back on the metabolism issue but I really do think it's due to that for me, I have no thyroid or parathyroids and am on a lot of meds for those.  So that's my big goal for the week!
> 
> I REALLY want Just Dance!!!  I might get it for dd for her birthday in March.  I just ordered the Walk It Out (okay who watches Sonny with a Chance on Disney with their kids?  They have a episode where they're yelling WORK-IT-OUT! and I always think of that when I say this game!) and it should be here next week so that'll keep my interest - that, BL, and Wii Fit   Plus dvds.


You can do it jenn!!    I've only heard great things about the just dance game.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)


I don't really follow any sports, but do like to watch the skating and skiing.  I missed the opening ceremony, but hope to see the closing ceremonies.  



50sjayne said:


> Well you guess mine......
> Seriously though ice skating and I like to watch the gymnasts too. I would say they all inspire me to try and do my best at whatever I'm doing. There was a pair in '92 though that I really really loved. My husband taped their performance and I would watch it over and over.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIxXQWnV_Rg
> Wow. I just found that link for you guys and I haven't seen it for years...brought tears to my eyes. That's how it should be. They won the gold that year, in consecutive years of the Olympics they won bronze, then silver then the gold. I saw on their website that they were teaching in San Jose.
> The color is better in this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnvBMefCngc&feature=related


That was an amazing video.  You are so passionate about the skating, it's wonderful to see.  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> First of all, we had a fantastic one-day trip at Disneyland.  It was just going to be me and my two daughters this time because DH had to work.  DMIL was going to try to join us, but said to leave it as a surprise in case she couldn't.  Well, she did come and met us by the ball fountain in Tomorrowland.  The girls were thrilled!  Then we walked over to Finding Nemo and as we got in line, my DH's voice said something behind me.  I don't even know what he said, I was so surprised!  I turned around and there he was!  He and his mom had planned it.  He flew down that morning and flew out again that night using frequent flyer miles.  It was such a great day!  I am still grinning whenever I think of him surprising us like that!  I do love him so!
> 
> In spite of it all, I lost two pounds this week.  I think about 1/2 to one pound was actual loss and the other pound was from the previous week with water retention due to this week's arrival to Auntie Flo.    Okay, off to post my weight with LuvBaloo (thank you for your hard work for us, LuvBaloo!!!) and catch up on everyone's wonderful, chatty, and inspiring posts!  You guys were in my thoughts this last week and helped keep me stay mostly on the straight and narrow!


You husband sounds so sweet, and way to go on losing 2 pounds on vacation!!!!!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> We're only three days into Lent and I have totally fallen off the wagon. Yesterday I was so exhausted after work the very thought of having to cook was daunting so I went to Chipotle. Today I had a doctor's appointment to go over my sleep study results and was about to fall asleep (and had a twenty minute drive ahead of me.) Talk about irony. I went to Panera with Aaron and had some caffeine and dinner which did help me wake up.
> 
> I am definitely going to start preparing multiple meals at a time so on days when I am that tired all I have to do is take it out of the fridge/freezer and reheat it. According to our Largest Loser contest at school I lost 2 lbs! I have not WI at WW yet which is what I use for this contest. I will WI tomorrow, hopefully that too will show a loss.


Hang in there Jessi.  You have such a stressful job, and all that you've been dealing with at work, you deserve to cut youself a little slack and don't be too hard on yourself.  2 pounds down is awesome!!



pjlla said:


> Sorry to hear about the tooth.... what a pain (literally!).  Hope it is feeling better (and I hope you have good dental insurance! ).


Thanks Pamela.  It's much better, and I'm trying not to think about the bill.  I've maxed my insurance, and will owe about 1600 out of pocket.  That's almost a disney trip, but I don't take that money from my vacation funds.  I had thought about doing Discovery Cove on our next trip, so that will be delayed.  Just hoping the rest of my teeth last til 2011.  



lisaviolet said:


> :Maintaining!  A highly - oh so highly - underrated feat!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down one pound this week (on a 2 week weigh in which means twin baby .5s!)


So true, so true on the maintaining.  Congrats on the twin .5s!!  Down is down and should be celebrated!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> I was down .5 and I'll take it.  I need to put a little hustle in my bustle to keep up with my goal for myself though.


.5 is .5 !!! You're doing so well, you'll make your goal!!



lovedvc said:


> I have been so bad the last two days.  Last night I had BUNCO at my house and proceeded to finish 2 bottles of wine myself.  Bad Girl I am.  Then today we had friends over for dinner and dessert.  Well I start my weight watchers week on Friday, today is only Saturday and I have all ready used my 35 flex.  I am doomed this week.  The only day I can work out is Wednesday.  I start my new job on Monday so my week will be totally turned upside down until I get used to it.  Tomorrow it's back on program.  Hopefully my body adjusts well to the crappy food I've eaten for 2 days and makes my metabolism go a little haywire, sometimes our bodies need that little kick.


Don't give up, just keep swimming.  Even if you've used your 35, and need to use some more to get through the week, if you keep tracking, and keep on trying, the damage will be so much less than if you just toss in the towel for the week.  And you never know, sometimes we do need that boost in calories to boost the metabolism.  Hang in there.  



corinnak said:


> Winter Olympics:  Skeleton - how can you beat that name or sledding that fast face-first?  Holy fright, what a sport!
> 
> Dorothy Hamill - Loved her when I was little - especially the sit-spin move for some reason.  I had the Dorothy Hamill haircut for years of my childhood.  I also associated her in my child-mind with the salad dressing called Dorothy Lynch.


That skeleton is frightening.  we watched it the other night, and I kept closing my eyes.  
 Ah, Dorothy hamill- ( my hair cut now is similar to hers, but it works with my round face.)



jennz said:


> I have to add - back to my "only" losing 13 pounds...13 pounds ago when I started with my body bugg it was pretty easy for me to burn 2700 calories/day - normal day plus a walk.  Now that only burns 2500!!  Amazing what a difference that small (in my overall goal of 80 pounds) amount makes!
> 
> Okay as I'm typing this I realize I need an perception adjustment - stop looking at the loss compared to my total goal - that makes is seem less than what it is!  It is also kind of defeating.  I am going to start looking at each loss individually.


Celebrate every pound.  13 pounds is a great amount, and if it's decreased the work it's taking you to burn more calories, think about the rest of your body and the decrease in stress on your heart and joints.  They say 5% of your body weight loss really can make a difference.  Nice work!!

We had a fun saturday, did my second C25k day, but since it was 5 days ago, I'm planning to do it again monday and wednesday, and then decide if I want to go to week 2.  It is a good feeling to complete it.  We went to disney on ice-lets celebrate in the afternoon and got my disney fix, and just hung out last night.  Today we're taking my sister out to lunch for her 50th to the cheesecake factory.  I do want to stay in control, and am thinking I'll do brunch and get an omelette.  I looked up on line, and the keylime cheesecake is 18.5 points, and all the other's are up around 25 or more points.  We'll usually split so if she doesn't want the keylime, I'm going to eat no more than 1/3 of the dessert we choose, which would be about 10 points.  So now, I'm off to wii fit and burn some extra points. 

Have a great sunday everyone.


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Glad to hear you are off to a great start! I find cauliflower to be a great substitute for potatoes. We made cauliflower poppers (cauliflower with spices, baked in the oven) as a snack, and it was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> We love seafood, and try to have it at least twice a week -- I think that's definitely a splurge you should consider! and I love your plan for healthy foods this week, it looks good to me.
> 
> 
> Maria



PLEASE... can I have your cauliflower recipe?? I really like cauliflower and it is on sale this week!  I got a beautiful head yesterday and I will go back for more if you will share your recipe!

I did go ahead and splurge on fish and shrimp.  I bought some single portion chicken breast for DD to have those evenings, so hopefully no complaining from her!  


Good Sunday morning all!  We are attending the "church of the swim meet" today, since DD and I have to be at the Y and ready to roll by noon.  I promised to show up early to learn how to set up the timing system.  I have learned how to run it, but I've never set it up alone.  I was a USA swim official for a season or two, but I found it to be SO boring... and painful to stand on that concrete pool deck for HOURS!  I don't mind helping with something that DD is SO involved with, so I am glad I was able to learn the computer/timing system.  I'm a little nervous because I am going to be the lead on it today, so I need to be ready to "problem solve" with conviction!  

**Weight Watchers Alert**  I was checking out the points on my new box of Go Lean Instant Hot Cereal this morning.  One packet is just two points... not bad, right in line with my Quaker Instant that I have sometimes... BUT listen to this.... *Two packets of this Go Lean is.... 6 points!!!*  I have never found a food that had SUCH A HUGE jump in points from one serving to two.  It is really too bad, because sometimes if I am really hungry in the morning I like two packets of oatmeal... but obviously I won't be eating two packets of this in a day!!  I did have one packet this morning with 1 pts worth of chopped walnuts.  I didn't love it and now I remember why I stopped buying it a few years ago.  I'll go back to my regular oatmeal or grits when this box is gone.

I am proud that I stayed within my points yesterday.  I was at the pool from about 1:30 pm until we left at 8:00pm.  I had packed my lunch and ate it slowly during that time, plus I brought along a full pound of baby carrots and a baggie of green pepper strips and a 1 lt bottle of seltzer.  PLus I stopped at McD for a large iced decaf with skim milk.  I managed to stick with just those foods for the entire afternoon (well... I did grab a few peppermint pillows... but I counted them!).  The concession folks brought up a tray of baked goods, mini Clif bars, pretzels, and peppermints for the computer people, but I managed to ignore everything except the mints.  I sipped my iced coffee and made it last for hours.  

I finished my evening with a huge taco salad when we got home about 9 pm (it was DELICIOUS) and managed to end the day at 18 points.  WOOHOO!  

Tonight I am planning pizza for the family for our Amazing Race night.  I am aiming for a VERY LOW point afternoon (salads, carrot sticks, more iced decaf, etc) so that I can splurge on a piece or two myself but still stay within my 20 daily points.  PLUS I did a 25 minute WATP workout today, which is usually my rest day!  Go ME!!   (Like my mother always said, "if you don't toot your own horn, who will??")

I'm going to get moving and finish my breakfast and pack up my lunch/snacks for today.  Hopefullly today's swim session will be shorter... yesterday's seemed to last FOREVER!   TTYL......................P


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> Thanks!  I'm going out to get some of that today to try on my plantar fasc!



Did that tape help your PF, jenn?  Anything that might help PF is a great thing to share!  



my3princes said:


> I didn't get much sleep last night either.  It took me 3 hours to fall asleep   I slept for 2 hours then awoke to an annoying beep.  Thought it was one of the smoke detector batteries, but after checking them all we realized that it was the Carbine Monoxide detector's low battery.  We fixed that and after another hour I feel back asleep for less than 2 hours.  Today we had to tap the Maple orchard as the sap is starting to run.  I spent 5 hours hiking up and down the mountain in pack boots and winter clothes.  One thing is certain, I am out of shape.  Of course lack of sleep and not feeling well yesterday factored in.  I'm exhausted now, but will not nap as I NEED to sleep tonight.



 Hope you got some sleep last night.  Tapping the maple orchard sounds like a lot of work but that real maple syrup sounds delicious!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I'm feeling a bit weak (as in, will power is low type of weak) tonight.  DH is gone tonight and it's just me and the girls.  There's pizza in the house and a burrito in the house and I've also got a sweet tooth going.  I did manage to talk myself out of buying brie at Whole Foods on my way home from an errand earlier.  I would have happily eaten the whole brie by myself.  Yep, I've got the cravings bad tonight.



Hope that you were able to fight the cravings.  Sometimes, you just have to give yourself a little taste of what you are craving so you don't eat a bunch of stuff before giving up and eating what you wanted in the first place.  



jbm02 said:


> Hi everyone.  Just got back from military drill.  It is 930 at night and I was there since 0600.  Exhausted.  Have to be back tomorrow at 0730 for the Board to announce the decision from the hearing we just had.
> Shannon, I forgot to weigh myself yesterday and batteries have died on my scale now that I am home.  Is it possible to be "excused" for this week?
> ...going to bed.  Looking forward to reading all the last FOUR PAGES of responses tomorrow am.  I can barely focus right now...
> ...night!!



Good luck with the hearing results today!



lovedvc said:


> I have been so bad the last two days.  Last night I had BUNCO at my house and proceeded to finish 2 bottles of wine myself.  Bad Girl I am.  Then today we had friends over for dinner and dessert.  Well I start my weight watchers week on Friday, today is only Saturday and I have all ready used my 35 flex.  I am doomed this week.  The only day I can work out is Wednesday.  I start my new job on Monday so my week will be totally turned upside down until I get used to it.  Tomorrow it's back on program.  Hopefully my body adjusts well to the crappy food I've eaten for 2 days and makes my metabolism go a little haywire, sometimes our bodies need that little kick.



"Fall down seven times, get up eight."  



mikamah said:


> We had a fun saturday, did my second C25k day, but since it was 5 days ago, I'm planning to do it again monday and wednesday, and then decide if I want to go to week 2.  It is a good feeling to complete it.  We went to disney on ice-lets celebrate in the afternoon and got my disney fix, and just hung out last night.  Today we're taking my sister out to lunch for her 50th to the cheesecake factory.  I do want to stay in control, and am thinking I'll do brunch and get an omelette.  I looked up on line, and the keylime cheesecake is 18.5 points, and all the other's are up around 25 or more points.  We'll usually split so if she doesn't want the keylime, I'm going to eat no more than 1/3 of the dessert we choose, which would be about 10 points.  So now, I'm off to wii fit and burn some extra points. Have a great sunday everyone.



Sounds like a fun day.  How exciting to almost be done with the first week of C25K!    You might be a runner and you didn't even know it!  

pjlla, roasted cauliflower is really tasty.  Cut it up into florets.  Toss with a little salt and olive oil and roast in a 400 degree oven until done.  It would go great with whatever entrees you are making any night.  

Have a great day everyone!  Spring is coming!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Getting the QOTD up before we go to church, I just got off the TM with my hour of incline walking for today...

Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week? 

Back later with replies!

Maria


----------



## lovedvc

pjlla said:


> **Weight Watchers Alert**  I was checking out the points on my new box of Go Lean Instant Hot Cereal this morning.  One packet is just two points... not bad, right in line with my Quaker Instant that I have sometimes... BUT listen to this.... *Two packets of this Go Lean is.... 6 points!!!*  I have never found a food that had SUCH A HUGE jump in points from one serving to two.  It is really too bad, because sometimes if I am really hungry in the morning I like two packets of oatmeal... but obviously I won't be eating two packets of this in a day!!  I did have one packet this morning with 1 pts worth of chopped walnuts.  I didn't love it and now I remember why I stopped buying it a few years ago.  I'll go back to my regular oatmeal or grits when this box is gone.
> 
> You have to be careful with WW.  They are the only people who can add 1 + 1 and get 3.  When you eat 2 servings of something, say for instance the 1 point bars that they sell, you would think if you ate 2 of them it would be 2 points, no its 3 points.  When you use the slide calculator for double servings you double the calories and the fat content but you do not double the dietary fibers.  These little treats can get us into a lot of trouble.


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  Hmmm maybe I'll actually write down my menu so I can get it out of my head!  Then I can stop thinking about it.  Yes - that's what I'll do.

pjilla good luck timing today!  And big congrats for staying in your points yesterday!    That's tough to do when you're at competitions!

Lisa - I'll definitely post about the kt tape!  Of course today is the first time in over a week my foot's not hurting.  Maybe it's a placebo effect because I know I'm going to get the tape.

I never thought about roasting cauliflower...great idea!  Thanks!  I want to try those poppers too.

Here's cauliflower poppers recipe from WW:


Ingredients
	1 spray(s) cooking spray   
	1 small head(s) cauliflower   
	1/2 tsp ground cumin   
	1/2 tsp chili powder, or more to taste   
	1/2 tsp table salt   
	1/2 tsp black pepper   
Instructions

    * Preheat oven to 400°F. Coat a baking sheet with cooking spray.

    * Cut cauliflower florets into bite-sized pieces (there should be about 4 cups). Place cauliflower in a medium bowl and add cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper; toss well to coat.

    * Spread cauliflower on prepared baking sheet and bake until cauliflower is tender, but not mushy, stirring halfway through, about 10 minutes. Yields about 1/2 cup per serving.


----------



## 50sjayne

jennz said:


> QOTD:  Hmmm maybe I'll actually write down my menu so I can get it out of my head!  Then I can stop thinking about it.  Yes - that's what I'll do.
> 
> pjilla good luck timing today!  And big congrats for staying in your points yesterday!    That's tough to do when you're at competitions!
> 
> Lisa - I'll definitely post about the kt tape!  Of course today is the first time in over a week my foot's not hurting.  Maybe it's a placebo effect because I know I'm going to get the tape.
> 
> I never thought about roasting cauliflower...great idea!  Thanks!  I want to try those poppers too.
> 
> Here's cauliflower poppers recipe from WW:
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 spray(s) cooking spray
> 1 small head(s) cauliflower
> 1/2 tsp ground cumin
> 1/2 tsp chili powder, or more to taste
> 1/2 tsp table salt
> 1/2 tsp black pepper
> Instructions
> 
> * Preheat oven to 400°F. Coat a baking sheet with cooking spray.
> 
> * Cut cauliflower florets into bite-sized pieces (there should be about 4 cups). Place cauliflower in a medium bowl and add cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper; toss well to coat.
> 
> * Spread cauliflower on prepared baking sheet and bake until cauliflower is tender, but not mushy, stirring halfway through, about 10 minutes. Yields about 1/2 cup per serving.



Thanks! That'll be perfect with our roast tonight!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jennz said:


> Here's cauliflower poppers recipe from WW:
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 spray(s) cooking spray
> 1 small head(s) cauliflower
> 1/2 tsp ground cumin
> 1/2 tsp chili powder, or more to taste
> 1/2 tsp table salt
> 1/2 tsp black pepper
> Instructions
> 
> * Preheat oven to 400°F. Coat a baking sheet with cooking spray.
> 
> * Cut cauliflower florets into bite-sized pieces (there should be about 4 cups). Place cauliflower in a medium bowl and add cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper; toss well to coat.
> 
> * Spread cauliflower on prepared baking sheet and bake until cauliflower is tender, but not mushy, stirring halfway through, about 10 minutes. Yields about 1/2 cup per serving.




Yummo thanks for sharing I will make this tonight!!



QOTD: I actually went out and ran today.    I was sick yesterday and not going to do anything all weekend and it made me feel so much better.  So that reduces my stress greatly.  I made up bowls of soup and lunch size servings of meals I can nuke all week long.   I also made a quesh and cut that into 7 servings.  So the only thing I have to cook every day is dinner.   If I get all this done way less stress.   I probably would not have gotten in all done if I wasint in the house due to my son being sick though.


----------



## tea pot

Hello Everyone
I hope you are all well.
I've have a difficult last 2 weeks and I didn't even weigh myself Friday
I was just about to write a "good bye I'm giving up again"  post but
I just realized this could be the first time in my life I didn't.... and that I could start New today.
 Yes I'm way  behind  but to give up this time at my age... It may just be a give up forever. 
Thanks to two thing you have shared with me
 1. If you break a dish do you throw out the whole set? ( right now I'm down to less than a serving for four)
2. I can't succeed because I keep can't stop sabotaging myself.
Or is it I won't.
So I'm back for one last try. I'm giving myself one more week or I just might need to schedule a lobotomy.

Off to read back Oh about 50 pages  

Take Care and God Bless


----------



## jennz

tea pot said:


> Hello Everyone
> I hope you are all well.
> I've have a difficult last 2 weeks and I didn't even weigh myself Friday
> I was just about to write a "good bye I'm giving up again"  post but
> I just realized this could be the first time in my life I didn't.... and that I could start New today.
> Yes I'm way  behind  but to give up this time at my age... It may just be a give up forever.
> Thanks to two thing you have shared with me
> 1. If you break a dish do you throw out the whole set? ( right now I'm down to less than a serving for four)
> 2. I can't succeed because I keep can't stop sabotaging myself.
> Or is it I won't.
> So I'm back for one last try. I'm giving myself one more week or I just might need to schedule a lobotomy.
> 
> Off to read back Oh about 50 pages
> 
> Take Care and God Bless



Hooray you're still here!    This can be a s-l-o-w process but you're continuing it - be proud of that!!  And - um- no lobotomy please.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Thank you everyone with your thoughts of encouragement as I wavered on the brink of mindless stuffing last night.  I did overindulge, but kept it in check. I entered the amount of calories in my Chipotle burrito and the chips and guacamole into my Lose It app and would have been a 1000 points over for the day.  Tea Pot - The breaking dishes analogy works well for me, too!  It's what I was thinking of when I cut the burrito in half, used 1/4 of the guac, and tossed the chips altogether.  

QOTD -  What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?  I'm going to plan on eating within my points all week and plan on upping my excercise this week.  I've been averaging four days of C25K, today I'll do five.  I'm also going to do 30 minutes of wii each day.  Even though I had a loss after my vacation week, I think that was a little bit of luck.  The scale was up this morning 1.5 pounds.  I know,  I know, that's very likely salt.  But I've found (like Tea Pot) that when I get Off Program, it's really a struggle for me to get back on.  I thought I had done it, but when I look at the amount I'm in the red all this last week in regard to calories, I've allowed myself to be on vacation mode and that's starting to stress me out.

So, eating within calories every day (no exceptions!), 5 days of C25K (which at Week 7 is running 25 minutes), and doing thirty minutes of wii each day this week.  All I have so far is the Wii Fit Plus.  I'd really like to buy one more program for a good cardio workout.  I'm having a hard time deciding between the Dance game and the BL workout.  Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tea pot said:


> Hello Everyone
> I hope you are all well.
> I've have a difficult last 2 weeks and I didn't even weigh myself Friday
> I was just about to write a "good bye I'm giving up again"  post but
> I just realized this could be the first time in my life I didn't.... and that I could start New today.
> Yes I'm way  behind  but to give up this time at my age... It may just be a give up forever.
> Thanks to two thing you have shared with me
> 1. If you break a dish do you throw out the whole set? ( right now I'm down to less than a serving for four)
> 2. I can't succeed because I keep can't stop sabotaging myself.
> Or is it I won't.
> So I'm back for one last try. I'm giving myself one more week or I just might need to schedule a lobotomy.
> 
> Off to read back Oh about 50 pages
> 
> Take Care and God Bless



I am glad you are still here.   I think most of us can relate to what you are saying.   I know I can.   Over the last 2 months I have learned to become very selfish and I am putting myself first for once.   I am a nurse and try to do everything for everyone but me.  Maybe thinking of it that way.   That is what helped me this time.   I like the dish analogy also.    I hope to see you around without the labotomy.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thank you everyone with your thoughts of encouragement as I wavered on the brink of mindless stuffing last night.  I did overindulge, but kept it in check. I entered the amount of calories in my Chipotle burrito and the chips and guacamole into my Lose It app and would have been a 1000 points over for the day.  Tea Pot - The breaking dishes analogy works well for me, too!  It's what I was thinking of when I cut the burrito in half, used 1/4 of the guac, and tossed the chips altogether.
> 
> QOTD -  What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?  I'm going to plan on eating within my points all week and plan on upping my excercise this week.  I've been averaging four days of C25K, today I'll do five.  I'm also going to do 30 minutes of wii each day.  Even though I had a loss after my vacation week, I think that was a little bit of luck.  The scale was up this morning 1.5 pounds.  I know,  I know, that's very likely salt.  But I've found (like Tea Pot) that when I get Off Program, it's really a struggle for me to get back on.  I thought I had done it, but when I look at the amount I'm in the red all this last week in regard to calories, I've allowed myself to be on vacation mode and that's starting to stress me out.
> 
> So, eating within calories every day (no exceptions!), 5 days of C25K (which at Week 7 is running 25 minutes), and doing thirty minutes of wii each day this week.  All I have so far is the Wii Fit Plus.  I'd really like to buy one more program for a good cardio workout.  I'm having a hard time deciding between the Dance game and the BL workout.  Any comments or suggestions?




It sounds like you are doing great!!  Coming back from vacation is hard and I am impressed how you got right back on the wagon.   I have trouble with cutting food in half when we go out so i am very impressed.    I just tend to stay in so I dont tempt myself.  Good Job!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Long day today and even a longer one is planned for tomorrow.  I did 18000 steps today.  Tomorrow I am in charge of the sweatshop moms for a most of the day because the costume guy is also the set guy.  We were working on things this evening and he was busy helping the crew run the show.



Dona, you totally cracked me up! Sweatshop moms! I hope you feel very rewarded after your long day. 



jbm02 said:


> Hi everyone.  Just got back from military drill.  It is 930 at night and I was there since 0600.  Exhausted.  Have to be back tomorrow at 0730 for the Board to announce the decision from the hearing we just had.
> Shannon, I forgot to weigh myself yesterday and batteries have died on my scale now that I am home.  Is it possible to be "excused" for this week?
> ...going to bed.  Looking forward to reading all the last FOUR PAGES of responses tomorrow am.  I can barely focus right now...
> ...night!!



Wow, that is dedication checking into the DIS in the middle of your busy weekend! This thread moves fast, doesn't it?! 



lovedvc said:


> I have been so bad the last two days.  Last night I had BUNCO at my house and proceeded to finish 2 bottles of wine myself.  Bad Girl I am.  Then today we had friends over for dinner and dessert.  Well I start my weight watchers week on Friday, today is only Saturday and I have all ready used my 35 flex.  I am doomed this week.  The only day I can work out is Wednesday.  I start my new job on Monday so my week will be totally turned upside down until I get used to it.  Tomorrow it's back on program.  Hopefully my body adjusts well to the crappy food I've eaten for 2 days and makes my metabolism go a little haywire, sometimes our bodies need that little kick.



Starting a new job and all that goes with it can be very stressful. Be gentle with yourself this week as you adjust. 



corinnak said:


> It was quite a day here today.  Early morning spin and body pump and then I went to part of the Cardio Kick class.  I have to admit, I left after 15 minutes because...it requires too much coordination - I do OK until they want me to start spinning and moving doing steps and whatever.  Plus all the twisting.  I'd already gotten my workouts, and just wanted to try it, so I felt OK about leaving.
> 
> Tonight we went to see a couple of friends in a production of Chicago.  It will never be my favorite musical, but they did a nice job with it.  I knew the woman playing Roxy from Cabaret last year, and when I saw her after the show, she did recognize me, but checked my name as we were hugging.    She was so sweet - she said "Your hair is different and....are you.....smaller?  I never noticed you as being not small."
> 
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)
> 
> I am a fan of Skeleton.  It has such a hardcore name and, well, crazy!  I do like skating and gymnastics - a common theme, but with those as a given, I will choose:
> 
> Winter Olympics:  Skeleton - how can you beat that name or sledding that fast face-first?  Holy fright, what a sport!
> 
> Summer Olympics:  Men's Volleyball - the kind with six on a team and no beach in sight.  I played volleyball in high school, so I have a lot of appreciation for how brillantly they play!
> 
> Favorite olympians:  I am still partial to Bruce Jenner from his stint on the Wheaties boxes in the '70's.
> 
> Dorothy Hamill - Loved her when I was little - especially the sit-spin move for some reason.  I had the Dorothy Hamill haircut for years of my childhood.  I also associated her in my child-mind with the salad dressing called Dorothy Lynch.
> 
> The Magnificent 7 - 1996 US Women's Gymnastic team.  DH and I watched a lot of those games together at the gym and loved to watch those women compete.  Especial favorites were the two Dominiques and Amanda Borden.  Remember how Kerri Strug did that incredible last run on the vault and stuck the landing, winning the medals for the team, then collapsed in agony?
> 
> 
> 
> Current Olympians:
> 
> Lyndsey Vonn - a Minnesota champion who learned to ski on the same hill where my kids take lessons!
> 
> Johnathan Edwards - American Luger who went to my high school
> 
> Shaun White - With a name like "The Flying Tomato," I can not resist.



Hey Corinna! Not every class is going to work for you, but I'm glad you gave it a try! You are smaller than last year, I'm so glad people are noticing! I'd like to just remember Bruce Jenner as he was, before he started embarrassing himself with that reality show. The Magnificent 7 truly were -- what heart they all have! 



jennz said:


> I have to laugh at the QOTD - NOT Zeus or Poseidon part!  I was excited when I glanced and just saw that- dd's reading class is reading Percy Jackson and we all went to the movie last Saturday, I started the series to (and love it).  Then I looked back and saw the "not" -  oh.  I don't have a favorite Olympian, I like them all but don't have one that I love.
> 
> Okay as I'm typing this I realize I need an perception adjustment - stop looking at the loss compared to my total goal - that makes is seem less than what it is!  It is also kind of defeating.  I am going to start looking at each loss individually.



I'm glad you liked the movie! We saw it Wednesday, and my ds loved it. I love anything with Kevin McKidd, so it worked well for me, too. I did think Pierce Brosnan looked dirty and miscast, but that's just me. I prefer him suave and debonair. It is definitely easier to see your progress if you break it into chunks. 13 lbs will be come 15, will become 20 etc., but you have to lose 1 first, and sometimes # 14 can be the hardest one! 



tigger813 said:


> Can't wait to watch Team USA vs Team Canada hockey game! This should be interesting and very exciting!



I hope you enjoy the hockey game! It's my dh's favorite winter sport. 



mikamah said:


> A frozen margarite sounds great, even at 8 in the morning.  We are going out for lunch today with my sister, so I usually get a drink with her.  We saw the Harry Potter exhibit a few weeks ago, and it was awesome, and we haven't even seen all the movies.  If you're son is into the movies, you'll have a blast.
> 
> I don't really follow any sports, but do like to watch the skating and skiing.  I missed the opening ceremony, but hope to see the closing ceremonies.



Since ds has to finish a report, we're putting Harry Potter off until next weekend. We don't have anything else planned, so that will actually work out better. The Cheesecake Factory can be a slippery slope -- be careful, but have fun! They have delicious unsweetened iced tea, if that takes your fancy. 



pjlla said:


> PLEASE... can I have your cauliflower recipe?? I really like cauliflower and it is on sale this week!  I got a beautiful head yesterday and I will go back for more if you will share your recipe!
> 
> I did go ahead and splurge on fish and shrimp.  I bought some single portion chicken breast for DD to have those evenings, so hopefully no complaining from her!
> 
> Good Sunday morning all!  We are attending the "church of the swim meet" today



I see a kind poster already put up the WW cauliflower poppers recipe -- I hope you enjoy it as much as we do! I've been to the "church of the basketball game" and "church of the T-ball game" in the past, so I understand! 



lisah0711 said:


> Spring is coming!



Yes, it is! Thank you for being our sunshine! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Getting the QOTD up before we go to church, I just got off the TM with my hour of incline walking for today...
> 
> Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?



This is a great Sunday for me -- I've already worked out, meals are planned and groceries bought, outfits put together, laundry done -- I actually get to watch Tivo this afternoon -- and that's what I'm going to do, relax before the stress of the coming week since I'm nicely prepared. 



lovedvc said:


> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be careful with WW.  They are the only people who can add 1 + 1 and get 3.  When you eat 2 servings of something, say for instance the 1 point bars that they sell, you would think if you ate 2 of them it would be 2 points, no its 3 points.  When you use the slide calculator for double servings you double the calories and the fat content but you do not double the dietary fibers.  These little treats can get us into a lot of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just the little treats -- those zero point soups are sometimes two when you have the entire can, which is considered 2 servings. But, I had a happy WW moment -- I had those Hostess mini cupcakes (I wanted to try the new lemon flavor). I just knew they were 2 pts, but I decided to check just to be sure they weren't 3 -- and they were only 1pt!
> 
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  Hmmm maybe I'll actually write down my menu so I can get it out of my head!  Then I can stop thinking about it.  Yes - that's what I'll do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting the cauliflower recipe! I find writing down the menu is key. My dh laughs because I even write the sides, but I have to or else we get lost...
> 
> 
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: I actually went out and ran today.    I was sick yesterday and not going to do anything all weekend and it made me feel so much better.  So that reduces my stress greatly.  I made up bowls of soup and lunch size servings of meals I can nuke all week long.   I also made a quesh and cut that into 7 servings.  So the only thing I have to cook every day is dinner.   If I get all this done way less stress.   I probably would not have gotten in all done if I wasint in the house due to my son being sick though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry about sick ds, that is no fun for anyone -- but kudos to you for using your time wisely to make your week go much smoother!
> 
> 
> 
> tea pot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> I hope you are all well.
> I've have a difficult last 2 weeks and I didn't even weigh myself Friday
> I was just about to write a "good bye I'm giving up again"  post but
> I just realized this could be the first time in my life I didn't.... and that I could start New today.
> Yes I'm way  behind  but to give up this time at my age... It may just be a give up forever.
> Thanks to two thing you have shared with me
> 1. If you break a dish do you throw out the whole set? ( right now I'm down to less than a serving for four)
> 2. I can't succeed because I keep can't stop sabotaging myself.
> Or is it I won't.
> So I'm back for one last try. I'm giving myself one more week or I just might need to schedule a lobotomy.
> 
> Off to read back Oh about 50 pages
> 
> Take Care and God Bless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so glad you are with us! No one I know ever succeeded perfectly the first time. You really do learn more from your mistakes, and so if something isn't working for you, it's ok to stop, re-evaluate, and try something else. That may not work either, but trying different things until you find what works for you is important -- we are not "one size fits all" in so many ways -- everyone will have a slightly different formula for success, and you just have to keep trying until you find yours. No lobotomies allowed, you can do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 3TinksAndAnEeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD -  What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?  I'm going to plan on eating within my points all week and plan on upping my excercise this week.  I've been averaging four days of C25K, today I'll do five.  I'm also going to do 30 minutes of wii each day.  Even though I had a loss after my vacation week, I think that was a little bit of luck.  The scale was up this morning 1.5 pounds.  I know,  I know, that's very likely salt.  But I've found (like Tea Pot) that when I get Off Program, it's really a struggle for me to get back on.  I thought I had done it, but when I look at the amount I'm in the red all this last week in regard to calories, I've allowed myself to be on vacation mode and that's starting to stress me out.
> 
> So, eating within calories every day (no exceptions!), 5 days of C25K (which at Week 7 is running 25 minutes), and doing thirty minutes of wii each day this week.  All I have so far is the Wii Fit Plus.  I'd really like to buy one more program for a good cardio workout.  I'm having a hard time deciding between the Dance game and the BL workout.  Any comments or suggestions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the Dance game, so I can't compare the 2 -- I do enjoy the BL workout. One trick I use when I'm off and trying to get back on -- I give myself permission to get back on a little at a time -- today I don't eat over my points, tomorrow I add back in more exercise, the next day I make sure I drink enough water, etc., until I've put it all back together slowly.
> 
> Well, I'm off to watch that Tivo -- everyone have an awesome afternoon!
> 
> Maria
Click to expand...


----------



## jennz

I made those cauliflower poppers for lunch - yumm!!!  They have a bit of a kick to them.  I also made some hot and sour soup, so my entire lunch was around 100 calories - that is great!  We're having pizza tonight so I need to stay low, my pizza calories are around 800.  I'll have a salad for a snack since we won't be eating until 7:15 when dd gets home from cheer.

Tracey thank you SO MUCH for several hundred posts ago mentioning the seasoning pack you use for the chinese - I love it!  I just mixed up the hot and sour soup - delish!  Thank you thank you!!  I used the fried rice with some left over pork last week and it was good too.


----------



## tigger813

My BIL calls "church" Our Lady of the Links!" when he does that instead of church!

Glad you like the Chinese sauce packets.

Had some turkey enchiladas with fat free tortillas and mostly low fat Mexican cheese ( I was running out). Of course I ate 3 but will workout later and eat lighter tonight!


----------



## pppiglet

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Day 3 with no chocolate. I'm very happy today, by now I would have had something chocolate. I never realized that I ate that much of it but I have passed up a shake, oreos, hot chocolate from Dunkin Donuts, and rocky road ice cream.
> I really really wanted and oreo last night but it was just to darn cold to leave the comfort of my snuggie! LOL I was not about to ask DH to get me one either since I told him I gave it up.
> Today I dished out some ice cream for DS13 and resisted a taste test. I'm soooo proud!
> 
> And I maintained this week so while I haven't lost much weight, I feel 100 times better.



I could not go without my dark chocolate everyday. I ran out last week and tried some milk chocolate and it just wasn't the same.  It just tasted so much more fattening.  Do you like the dark?  It really is good for you.  Just one Dove or Ghiradelli a day could help you pass the other chocolate up that isn't good for you.  

I'm starting to feel like I should have joined the Maintainers instead of the Losers.  I'm good at maintaining!  I need to lose though. Only one pound lost this week and I'm sure I ate it all back this weekend!  

It's nice to read that so many of you are exercising so well!   I just can't get motivated.  I guess I'm just getting old!  

Thanks for letting me check in with you all for support.  At least I'm not gaining!


----------



## tea pot

Oh WOW you guys.. Thanks so much for the support 
I'm so grateful to have found this thread 




jennz said:


> Hooray you're still here!    This can be a s-l-o-w process but you're continuing it - be proud of that!!  And - um- no lobotomy please.



Yes Still Here and so glad



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> But I've found (like Tea Pot) that when I get Off Program, it's really a struggle for me to get back on.



You got it I'm Struggling to get back on that wagon. This time I just have to Hang On



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am glad you are still here.   I think most of us can relate to what you are saying.   I know I can.   Over the last 2 months I have learned to become very selfish and I am putting myself first for once.   I am a nurse and try to do everything for everyone but me.  Maybe thinking of it that way.   That is what helped me this time.   I like the dish analogy also.    I hope to see you around without the labotomy.



Oh Boy do I hear you... Nurse here for 30+ yrs and a Mom. Isn't the whole world our responsibility? We just can't help ourselves.


_"I am so glad you are with us! No one I know ever succeeded perfectly the first time. You really do learn more from your mistakes, and so if something isn't working for you, it's ok to stop, re-evaluate, and try something else. That may not work either, but trying different things until you find what works for you is important -- we are not "one size fits all" in so many ways -- everyone will have a slightly different formula for success, and you just have to keep trying until you find yours. No lobotomies allowed, you can do this! _"
Thanks* Worfiedoodles* re-evaluate is the key. I can hear that GPS voice "recalculating"

Love you guys


----------



## tigger813

pppiglet said:


> I could not go without my dark chocolate everyday. I ran out last week and tried some milk chocolate and it just wasn't the same.  It just tasted so much more fattening.  Do you like the dark?  It really is good for you.  Just one Dove or Ghiradelli a day could help you pass the other chocolate up that isn't good for you.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I should have joined the Maintainers instead of the Losers.  I'm good at maintaining!  I need to lose though. Only one pound lost this week and I'm sure I ate it all back this weekend!
> 
> It's nice to read that so many of you are exercising so well!   I just can't get motivated.  I guess I'm just getting old!
> 
> Thanks for letting me check in with you all for support.  At least I'm not gaining!



I'm with you on the chocolate! I have to have my handful of M&Ms everyday! It really is a NECESSITY! I don't like the dark chocolate ones though. I prefer dark chocolate but eat whatever I have. My new chocolate addiction is 3 Musketeers Truffle Crisp. They are sooooo yummy! I had a small handful and I think I will have another one since I have a headache. I will get my water and then sit down and try and read more of The Lost Symbol!

OH how I wish it was time for the hockey game!!!!!


----------



## jbm02

corinnak said:


> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)
> 
> 
> The Magnificent 7 - 1996 US Women's Gymnastic team.  DH and I watched a lot of those games together at the gym and loved to watch those women compete.  Especial favorites were the two Dominiques and Amanda Borden.  Remember how Kerri Strug did that incredible last run on the vault and stuck the landing, winning the medals for the team, then collapsed in agony?



Favorite Olympic sport:  I am an Olympics geek.  I'll watch everything with enthusiasm - except maybe curling.  I still can't get into that one...

Do you believe in miracles???   I still get the chills thinking about that game in 1980. We were in Lake Placid that night (although not at the game).  we watched the game in a packed restaurant.  Everyone was yelling, waving American flags.  What an incredible memory.

 Dan Jansen winning his gold medal...finally!!  The skating around the rink with his daughter.  Who couldn't be happy for him?

Current Olympians:  I wasn't a fan before, but Evan Lysasek's classy interview after winning the gold made me sit up and take notice.  Not only is an incredible skater but his refusal to saw anything negative despite the Russian reaction to his win spoke volumes.

Lyndsey Vonn - what a role model for a strong, determined woman.  

Kerri Strug's vault: OMG.  




tea pot said:


> Hello Everyone
> I hope you are all well.
> I've have a difficult last 2 weeks and I didn't even weigh myself Friday
> I was just about to write a "good bye I'm giving up again"  post but
> I just realized this could be the first time in my life I didn't.... and that I could start New today.
> Yes I'm way  behind  but to give up this time at my age... It may just be a give up forever.
> Thanks to two thing you have shared with me
> 1. If you break a dish do you throw out the whole set? ( right now I'm down to less than a serving for four)
> 2. I can't succeed because I keep can't stop sabotaging myself.
> Or is it I won't.
> So I'm back for one last try. I'm giving myself one more week or I just might need to schedule a lobotomy.
> 
> Off to read back Oh about 50 pages
> 
> Take Care and God Bless



Mia, I sooo needed to read your post.   Life has overtaken my weight loss journey and I;ve been feeling very frustrated and overwhelmed.  Without the DIS, today might have been the day that I just decided to give up and accept "size large" for the rest of my life....



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wow, that is dedication checking into the DIS in the middle of your busy weekend! This thread moves fast, doesn't it?!
> 
> 
> If I didn't check in, I'd be "checking out" of my healthy eating plan.  As it was, our office was a chocolate gorge fest today - someone brought in a FIVE pound bag of M&Ms, chocolate xrinkles and chocolate-covered raisins.  I practically closed my eyes every time I walked past the table right next to the door to our officce... But I made it through with NO slips!! WOOOHOOO (I'm an M&M-holic.  One M&M will lead to about 17 handfuls, so I can't even start with one...willpower might come in another life...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made those cauliflower poppers for lunch - yumm!!!  They have a bit of a kick to them.  I also made some hot and sour soup, so my entire lunch was around 100 calories - that is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn, I missed the cauliflower poppers recipe.  (maybe I didn't look back far enough?? ) Can you send it?  Can I "disguise" the fact that its cauliflower from my DH???
Click to expand...


----------



## Octoberbride03

Evening everybody

Been a busy yet lazy weekend.  Had taxes done yesterday and tried to visit some stores where were looking for stuff we needed.  Didn't find a thing.  Took the day off from working out yesterday.  i just couldn't bring myself to do it.  I usually take a day off about every 3-4 not after just 2.  But I let it ride and got back on the wagon this afternoon.  

Trying to work in the Upper Body routine on my ball into my new rotation.  It was a good decision and yet I realize that its been way too long since I've done it.  I'm hoping this will be a good decision for me metabolism wise.  

And I've also learned that I have the loosest hips on the planet.  I can stretch them so far without feeling anything I could take them right out of their sockets. 

And for those of you keeping up with the entire thread   I have to admit I really don't have time to go back through everything I've missed a lot of the time.  But I hit the past couple of pages and mosey on.


----------



## mstinson14

We are going to WDW this week, any tips on how to stay on track while vacationing?


----------



## tigger813

mstinson14 said:


> We are going to WDW this week, any tips on how to stay on track while vacationing?



Drink lots of water! Have some healthy snacks with you. I had Luna bars or other low cal snacks with me and ate those in the morning. Lite popcorn is also something easy to take with you on the run.

Have a great trip! I've got 9 months to go!


----------



## cclovesdis

mstinson14 said:


> We are going to WDW this week, any tips on how to stay on track while vacationing?



My sister and I share whenever possible. We never get dessert and rarely buy a snack. I looked over the menus and wrote down probable POINTS values for menu items that were frequently offered. It's over a year old, but if I can find it, I'll try to PM it to you. Don't be afraid to ask questions. The last 2 times we've went, I was on a low-salt diet and couldn't eat or drink nuts/peanuts, chocolate, caffeine, or alcohol. I can eat/drink those now, but because I couldn't then, I got so much information. There are lots of healthy options. I was able to get a salad at Flame Tree BBQ in AK. My sister and I have 2x split a flatbread from Captain Cook's at the Poly. The 2nd time we split a side salad and a fruit cup as well. We also brought our own cereal/oatmeal/granola bars and buy milk for breakfast. We brought a few healthy snacks as well. We even had room in our luggage to pack a few water bottles. Speaking of which, that's my biggest tip: drink your water!

Had a really good day today. Still have calories left over if I want a snack. I'm kind of hungry, so I might. Got in 48 minutes of exercise as well!

QOTD: I preplanned dinner for tomorrow. Usually we fry the chicken, but tomorrow it'll be baked!

Off to try to find that list!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Since I had to cancel our Disney plans for the day I treated us to a seafood feast at home and I also had my non food reward of a Watermelon Yankee Candle.   Losing weight is fun I love my reward days!!!  Had to share that with everyone.   Now I hope I dont regret the lobsters.   It is my sons favorite food and he insisted he was having one for dinner.   He seems fine and ate the entire thing along with some corn on the cobb and watermelon.   Funny now kids rebound so quickly.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Is it even LEGAL to serve ice cream to others without having a taste???    Seriously.... nice job.


Probably not, but I did it!! LOL

Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)

Winter - curling, it's athletic and strategic 
Summer - gymnastics and equestrian (DH had tickets to the 1996 Olympics but I stayed home. DS13 was only a few weeks old at that point)

Athletes- Dorothy Hamill (when I was little, I wanted to be her)
Dan Jansen - To get out on the ice after finding out his sister died, what amazing strength. 



pppiglet said:


> I could not go without my dark chocolate everyday. I ran out last week and tried some milk chocolate and it just wasn't the same.  It just tasted so much more fattening.  Do you like the dark?  It really is good for you.  Just one Dove or Ghiradelli a day could help you pass the other chocolate up that isn't good for you.



I'm not a fan of dark chocolate. DH is though. 
Still no chocolate, Took the kids to McD's for McFlurries though. Had to explain to the girl at the drive thru a thousand times I wanted a plain sundae with nuts. LOL
It's getting easier and I'm finding that I'm not snacking right after meals either. I pop my Extra Sugar Free gum instead (love my ad??  )


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD:
winter-speed skating and figure skating
summer: gymnastics

growing up my sister and I pretended to be nancy karrigan (sp) and would make up routines (on the ground,mind you, not skating!) and I will always remember that!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week? 

Pack my DH up and send him off to DC again. Seriously, it was not a good weekend with him home. We were stressed, he's in pain because of his back, the walls were closing in around me. 

This week I need to stick to my schedule. It's a busy week and I need to stay on task to get what I need to do, done. 

Watching Ruby and they are headed out for a road trip. Her trainers gave her the following quote when they were discussing eating on the road.

*"Don't set yourself up for failure" *


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I made our menu for the week so I will be less stressed. Of course, the next 3 days are filled with extra things after school. Tomorrow, the rest of the family will have turkey hot dogs and I will have a tuna fish sandwich on an Arnold sandwich thin. Tuesday I will be picking up McDonald's as DD2 has a 5pm appt and DD1 has communion class until 5:15. Wednesday the girls will eat one thing and DH and I will have pierogies with sauce and parmesan cheese. Thursday will be sweet and sour chicken and Friday we are going to a college hockey game and there is a reception before so we will eat something there and probably have something during the game.

Monday- dancing at 5 for DD1 and 7 for me
Tuesay- communion class at 4 and dr at 5
Wednesday- dancing at 4 for DD2 and theater at 5:20 for DD1
Thursday- DD2 has a playdate after school
Friday- hockey game

I'm tired just thinking about it. Only 1 client scheduled so far for this week on Wednesday. Tomorrow I have to help DD1s teacher unpack the classroom in the morning as they've moved into the renovated side of the building.

Plan on doing a 2 and 3 mile workout in the morning. Calves were too sore today to do anything. I also will need to catch up on the BL Wii game as I skipped that today too.

Ok, enough babbling for me. Nervousness watching this Olympic hockey game I guess. I need to get back to my book too!


----------



## jenanderson

Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week? 

This is a good question for me today.  I had a pretty "stressed" type of weekend and know that I need to find some peace for my week.  After thinking about it, I have decided that I will plan my menu out for the week.  I am feeling really horrible tonight with bad cold symptoms and I think if I plan out some really simple meals for the week, it will help.

I am also going to give myself a "free pass" to have some glasses of OJ if I my cold continues.  I really wanted some today and did not want to "waste" points on it.  The silly thing is that I rarely use my flex points or my exercise points.  I should not get so stressed about having a glass of OJ when I don't feel the best.  I will record it and not let it bother me to use some of those points on juice if it makes me feel better.

Hope everyone has a great week!
Jen


----------



## carmiedog

Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week? 

I'm adding 12 hours to my work week starting tomorrow (from 16 hours to 28). My regular routine is get up, get the three kids ready and take them to school, then come home and eat breakfast, play on the computer, take a shower, treadmill before going to work. I'm going to miss my morning time! To survive next week, I'm starting by going to bed earlier. I've also got the kids bags packed and lunches mostly done, things I usually do in the morning. And I have a house full of food - the store is just down the street and I waste of lot of time running there every day or two for what we want. All about organizing and not procrastinating.

Two great things I'm excited about: 

1) More money we desperately need.

2) Without having lost 20 pounds, exercising every day, and eating healthy, I don't think I'd have the energy to pull off more work hours and handle everything else. My energy is so much more than it was two months ago. Thank you, BL9 Spring Challenge!


----------



## my3princes

Mikamah we do have a sugarhouse.  Actually it's my brother's, but it is next door and he can't do it without help from our entire family.  It is a ton of work.  We have a shop on ESTY if anyone is interested I could post the link.  The next month or so will have 11 of us running, often late into the night. 

QOTD:  I have a busy week ahead.  I'm working 4 nights and am running a meeting one other night.  I'm not sure how many days I will be subbiing at school or how much the sap will run.  We did get some groceries taken care of today so that will help. 

I got more exercise today.  The five of us went skiing.  Well, I went skiing and they boarded.  It was a beautiful day, nice terrain.  It was wonderful spending time with the kids and DH with something they really enjoy.  I am amazed at how well my 7 year old is doing.  Lessons gave him great technique and he is so confident now.  It was the first time this year that our DS12 has been allowed to go.  Technically he has 2 more weeks before he is cleared for "contact" sports which is what Snowboarding is classified as.  He has healed so well and he wore his helmet and was very careful.  He told me multiple times how happy he was to be able to go.  We made it off the hill with no brain or head injury


----------



## lecach

Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week? 


Good question for me this week. I dont think there is anything that I can do other than maybe drink.

Monday - Cholesterol screening at 10:30 so no coffee or food til after
 then we have a work meeting over lunch with our finance committee and I have to pay attention and write the minutes

Tuesday - two board level meetings that I have to write the minutes of

Wed. and thursday arent too bad

Friday - my yearly review 

AND to top it all off, we're supposed to find out this week if DS got into either the magnet kindergarten or the year-round one.  The school he's assigned to is really bad.

This is me this week:


----------



## Carys

Just a quick check-in for me today, busy couple of days to start off this week.  QOTD:  I wrote a brief exercise plan so I don't have to think about it, I just do it.  I watched the latest episode of the Biggest Loser last night and was so jealous about how much they lose every week!  But then you get out of it what you put in I suppose.  I can't imagine how awesome a double figure weightloss week after week would be!

So many posts I want to comment on, but not really time today, so lots of hugs and encouragement to everyone!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I made a really, really, yummy dinner tonight.  DH raved about it, oldest DD was suitably impressed, and the pickiest member of the family (not quite 4 youngest DD) even finished her bowl.  I'll definitely add this one to my three ring binder of keeper recipes.  It was a Spanish Meatball Soup (in other words, albondigas) from the Positively Ageless cookbook/nutrition plan book.  It's written by Cheryl Forberg, RD, who is apparently one of the nutritionists for The Biggest Loser.  That being the case, I thought it seemed appropriate to share the recipe with this thread!  Despite the long list of ingredients, it was really quick to make.  It would have been even faster if I had some rice ready to go (I usually have leftover rice in ziplocks in the freezer) instead of making it from scratch.

1 TB olive oil
1 cup finely chopped onions
1 TB + 1 tsp minced garlic
1 bay leaf
4 cups fat-free chicken broth
1 cup fresh tomato sauce (I used canned)
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
3/4 pound lean ground turkey (Safeway has Foster Farm's ground turkey on sale - buy one get one free right now)
1/4 cup stone-ground yellow cornmeal
1 egg
2 tsp chopped fresh oregano or 3/4 tsp dried (I used dried)
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1 cup cooked brown rice
2 cups sliced zucchini

Heat the oil in a heavy, large pot over medium-high heat.  Add 3/4 cup of the onions.  Saute for 5 minutes, or until very soft.  Add 1 tablespoon of the garlic and the bay leaf and saute 1 minute longer.  Add the broth, tomato sauce, and cilantro and bring to a boil.  Reduce the heat and simmer for 5 minutes.

Meanwhile, combine theturkey, cornmeal, egg, oregano, salt, pepper, cumin, and the remianing 1/4 cup onions and 1 teaspoon garlic.  Mix well.  Shape by tablespoonsfuls into about 32 balls.  Add the meatballs to the simmering broth.  Cover and simmer for 5 minutes, or until the meatballs are tender, stirring occasionally.  The meatballs will float when done.  Remove the bay leaf.  Add the rice and zucchini.  Simmer a few minutes longer until heated through.  Ladle into bowls and serve.

The preface to the recipe suggests adding a cup or two of your favorite beans or lentils to kick up the fiber and I did add two cans of white beans (cannellini).  I added them at the same time as the rice and zucchini.  Without the beans, this is the nutritional break down:  Makes 8 servings (1 cup each) - 150 calories, 3 g fat, 2 g fiber.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Just jumping on to say HI! 

I had a great time in Vancouver.  Because it was a last minute trip, we didn't see any actual competitions, but we saw just about all the free "celebration sites" and had a great time!

One of the highlights for me was doing a biathlon simulator.  For the skiing part, it had you do some slides on the same thing that was used in the Biggest loser challenge in the last episode.  It was tough and exciting to do something I've seen on BL 
It was great seeing people from all over the world proudly wearing the colours of their country (Canadian, American, Russian, Dutch, Czechs, Germans, Estonians, Swiss, Swedes, are a few that I noticed in the crowds of people).  It was exciting to see the Olympic Cauldron and the Olympic rings.  We got to see 2 Swiss men playing the Alpine horns (like in the Riccola commercials).  Overall a great trip.

We got home on Friday night, which was my younger DD's 5th birthday.  The weekend was crazy busy getting the house cleaned and decorated, cake and cupcakes made, and goody bags ready for the party today.

Sorry I'm way behind.  I haven't read anything I missed in the thread yet, and I've only managed to get a dozen of the weighin PM's opened.  Will get the rest done tomorrow.

Heading off to bed to get caught up on some sleep.  Here's a picture of me and my girls with the Olympic Cauldron





And here's me on that skating/skiing slider thingy





And here's one of me and DD in a Dutch bobsleigh that was connected to a simulator screen.  I was just a booster seat for DD to be the driver


----------



## 50sjayne

Luv Baloo-- Glad you're back. It looks like you had so much fun! Love the coat btw.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Evening everybody
> 
> And I've also learned that I have the loosest hips on the planet.  I can stretch them so far without feeling anything I could take them right out of their sockets.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> This sounds dangerous...
> 
> 
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I had to cancel our Disney plans for the day I treated us to a seafood feast at home and I also had my non food reward of a Watermelon Yankee Candle.   Losing weight is fun I love my reward days!!!  Had to share that with everyone.   Now I hope I dont regret the lobsters.   It is my sons favorite food and he insisted he was having one for dinner.   He seems fine and ate the entire thing along with some corn on the cobb and watermelon.   Funny now kids rebound so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loove Yankee candles. What a great reward...
> 
> Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?
> 
> Try to get sleep. I've been up too late watching the Olympics.  OK glass of wine and Plushenko Bolero you tube... And a nice hot bath.  Bolero is my favorite piece of music in the world. What's one more cat right?
Click to expand...


----------



## donac

Just a quick check in 

QOTD  There is no way I will not be stressed this week.  The show I am working on is opening this weekend.

MOn school Math meet and show
Tue school grocery shop show
Wed school tutor show
Thur school show yoga (I will need this by Thursday)
Fri school show
Sat show
Sun show 

AM I CRAZY?

I don't think I will be back till tomorrow  morning Have a great day everyone


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey? 

Replies coming after I get to work, settle in, and am able to take my first break...let's make this week a good one!

Maria


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Sleepy, as I'm staying up too late every night watching the Olympics and Happy, as my kids go back to school today after a week off!!

Time to get dressed for the walk to the bus stop!


----------



## carmiedog

Carys said:


> I watched the latest episode of the Biggest Loser last night and was so jealous about how much they lose every week!  But then you get out of it what you put in I suppose.  I can't imagine how awesome a double figure weightloss week after week would be!



I just read in a magazine last week that they are actually at the camp 8(?) MONTHS so everything is time compressed. What's presented as only a week's weight loss is much longer. (Which also makes it harder to believe that someone wouldn't lose anything or even gain a pound.) Makes me feel so much better! I can't remember which magazine it was in (I read it at my kids' dance studio) so I can't vouch for reliability, but I think it was legit - I'll have to get the name this week.


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick morning hello.  I'm off to work as soon as the bus comes, but wanted to check in.  I had soup and half a sandwich at the cheesecake factory and figured that was about 17 point and split the 19 point key lime cheesecake with my sister, so all in all I did ok.  I have a retirement party on friday night, so am trying to save my leftover points for that.  

Sunday's qotd for me this week is to stay in control and I can most do that by tracking every bite, and so far have done that over the weekend.  I'm coaching next week, and know from the past that that is always a good week for me, so if I can see a loss this week too, that would get me on the right track.  

my3princes- I'd love the name of your sugar house, but don't know if  you're allowed to post it, but you could pm me.  

shannon- love the olympics pics, especially the one with the cauldron.  Memories your daughters will always have.  Years ago I volunteered in the medical at a local golf club when the US senior Open was here, and I'm not into golf, but it was awesome to be in the excitement and watch the pros, so I can only imagine what an thrill the olympics must have been. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## lecach

Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey? 


Sleepy - I couldnt get to sleep last night - got maybe 5 hours - and I cant have coffee this morning becuase I have a 10:30 a.m. Cholesterol screening


----------



## chskover

Grumpy, My daughter came home for her baby shower, which was great.  I then had to send them home last night instead of today, because we thought we were getting an ice storm. (ended up just raining).  Now that grandbabies are coming, its even harder having her in another state.


----------



## NancyIL

carmiedog said:


> I just read in a magazine last week that they are actually at the camp 8(?) MONTHS so everything is time compressed. What's presented as only a week's weight loss is much longer. (Which also makes it harder to believe that someone wouldn't lose anything or even gain a pound.) Makes me feel so much better! I can't remember which magazine it was in (I read it at my kids' dance studio) so I can't vouch for reliability, but I think it was legit - I'll have to get the name this week.



I know they start filming several months before each new season starts. Otherwise you wouldn't get the "See how the eliminated player looks today" update. But I was under the impression that a week on the ranch was a week on TV. They lose a lot of weight because they HAVE a lot to lose, they eat very restricted diets, and they exercise  a lot (several hours) each  day.


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> Getting the QOTD up before we go to church, I just got off the TM with my hour of incline walking for today...
> 
> Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?
> 
> Back later with replies!
> 
> Maria



Today to ensure that I will be less stressed this week I will plan my meals at my Mom's -- since it's just the two of us it should be pretty easy!   



jennz said:


> Lisa - I'll definitely post about the kt tape!  Of course today is the first time in over a week my foot's not hurting.  Maybe it's a placebo effect because I know I'm going to get the tape.



Thanks!  Except for a few twinges I actually haven't had any trouble with my PF since I got my expensive orthotics -- but the memory of it lives on and I always want to know what might work if it ever comes back.

IWISHFORDISNEY, I hope that you and your son feel better soon!  



tea pot said:


> Hello Everyone
> I hope you are all well.
> I've have a difficult last 2 weeks and I didn't even weigh myself Friday
> I was just about to write a "good bye I'm giving up again"  post but
> I just realized this could be the first time in my life I didn't.... and that I could start New today.
> Yes I'm way  behind  but to give up this time at my age... It may just be a give up forever.
> Thanks to two thing you have shared with me
> 1. If you break a dish do you throw out the whole set? ( right now I'm down to less than a serving for four)
> 2. I can't succeed because I keep can't stop sabotaging myself.
> Or is it I won't.
> So I'm back for one last try. I'm giving myself one more week or I just might need to schedule a lobotomy.
> 
> Off to read back Oh about 50 pages
> 
> Take Care and God Bless



Glad to see you back, tea pot!    Sometimes you will lose your way but don't ever give up!  You can do this!   



mstinson14 said:


> We are going to WDW this week, any tips on how to stay on track while vacationing?



Try and think about what you are eating -- maybe do some trading off of good things and bad things and, most importantly, get right back on the wagon as soon as you get home!  Have a great time!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm not a fan of dark chocolate. DH is though. Still no chocolate, Took the kids to McD's for McFlurries though. Had to explain to the girl at the drive thru a thousand times I wanted a plain sundae with nuts. LOLIt's getting easier and I'm finding that I'm not snacking right after meals either. *I pop my Extra Sugar Free gum instead *(love my ad??  )



 Bob would be proud, Buffy!  Great job on the chocolate!



Carys said:


> Just a quick check-in for me today, busy couple of days to start off this week.  QOTD:  I wrote a brief exercise plan so I don't have to think about it, I just do it.  I watched the latest episode of the Biggest Loser last night and was so jealous about how much they lose every week!  But then you get out of it what you put in I suppose.  I can't imagine how awesome a double figure weightloss week after week would be!
> 
> So many posts I want to comment on, but not really time today, so lots of hugs and encouragement to everyone!!



You would lose a lot of weight, too, if it was your fulltime job and had a bunch of people to help you all day long.  Unfortunately that isn't too realistic for the rest of us.  That is one of the reason's why Jillian Michaels new show is going to people's houses to show them how to do it at home.  I am looking forward to seeing it this summer.



LuvBaloo said:


> Just jumping on to say HI!
> 
> I had a great time in Vancouver.  Because it was a last minute trip, we didn't see any actual competitions, but we saw just about all the free "celebration sites" and had a great time!



Welcome back!    Glad that you had a good time!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> 
> Replies coming after I get to work, settle in, and am able to take my first break...*let's make this week a good one*!
> 
> Maria



Yay!  I'm ready for a great week!  I will say that I am Sleepy today because DH had trouble sleeping last night so I did too.



mikamah said:


> Sunday's qotd for me this week is to stay in control and I can most do that by tracking every bite, and so far have done that over the weekend.  I'm coaching next week, and know from the past that that is always a good week for me, so if I can see a loss this week too, that would get me on the right track.



Good job staying on track even with lots of activities going on!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## 50sjayne

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> 
> Replies coming after I get to work, settle in, and am able to take my first break...let's make this week a good one!
> 
> Maria




Dopey. Can't explain that...


----------



## my3princes

LuvBaloo said:


> Just jumping on to say HI!
> 
> I had a great time in Vancouver.  Because it was a last minute trip, we didn't see any actual competitions, but we saw just about all the free "celebration sites" and had a great time!
> 
> One of the highlights for me was doing a biathlon simulator.  For the skiing part, it had you do some slides on the same thing that was used in the Biggest loser challenge in the last episode.  It was tough and exciting to do something I've seen on BL
> It was great seeing people from all over the world proudly wearing the colours of their country (Canadian, American, Russian, Dutch, Czechs, Germans, Estonians, Swiss, Swedes, are a few that I noticed in the crowds of people).  It was exciting to see the Olympic Cauldron and the Olympic rings.  We got to see 2 Swiss men playing the Alpine horns (like in the Riccola commercials).  Overall a great trip.
> 
> We got home on Friday night, which was my younger DD's 5th birthday.  The weekend was crazy busy getting the house cleaned and decorated, cake and cupcakes made, and goody bags ready for the party today.
> 
> Sorry I'm way behind.  I haven't read anything I missed in the thread yet, and I've only managed to get a dozen of the weighin PM's opened.  Will get the rest done tomorrow.
> 
> Heading off to bed to get caught up on some sleep.  Here's a picture of me and my girls with the Olympic Cauldron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's me on that skating/skiing slider thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one of me and DD in a Dutch bobsleigh that was connected to a simulator screen.  I was just a booster seat for DD to be the driver





That sounds like so much FUN.  What an experience for all of you 


Our Sugarhouse is Vermont Maple  or Vermontmaple without the space 



QOTD:  If I were a dwarf today it would be Doc.  I have so much to do as I've been asked to sub the rest of the week at school so I need to be the take charge person,  I think Doc would fit that bill today.


----------



## kimara

Monday's QOTD:  I am definitely a Happy, with a lot of Dopey thrown in 

Advice/Suggestions Needed:  Each week I have been increasing my exercise a little at a time.  I am now sweating 45min-1hour, each morning, 6 days a week.  I need to bump it up again today.  I am looking for ideas on a 10-15 minute exercise I can do in the afternoon or evening.  

Conditions:
1--I already do the WATP in the morning, so i don't want more of that.
2--I don't want to sweat too much.  I already have to shower in the morning after my hour of watp.  (i live in the very dry state of nevada--my hair and skin got SO dried out with 2 showers every day).

If I am just dreaming unrealistically about exercise without sweat, let me know.  I always welcome a good kick of reality.

Thanks in Advance!
~kimara~


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Luv Baloo your trip souds amazing.    The pics are great too!

I am having a day.   My run was crappy.  Little guy doesnt want to go to school and I am not going to make him go.   Plus I have a check up at the doctor (just rountine) but I hate the doctors office my b/p is always high due to white coat syndrome; So I get freaked out.   At least I exercised today.  Even though it was the first time I hated every minute of it.  Oh and I have a job interview tomorrow.   I am getting kind of bored at home.  I have never not worked and genrally have the house clean by the time I drop my son off at preschool.  Therefore there is not much for me to do for the 4 hours he is gone.  I hope the hours work for me.  So I have a busy week.  

On a happy note I booked Crystal Palace for Easter Dinner.   No sense in the three of us sitting home doing nothing after breakfast and church.  I have to research what is offered on Easter at Disney.  If anyone has any tips please send them my way.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Oooppps WOTD  Today I am definatly Grumpy with a need for Doc since everyone is still sick but me.   Grrrrr not having a good day and that is so not like me.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey? 

Today I would be Happy, with a dash of Dopey. I'm always Dopey because I'm very forgetful (getting worse as I age). I need to figure out how to be more focused.

I'm Happy because I went to bed before midnight, for once, and we got up on time this morning. The boys got to school on time, and DD and I headed to Target, Kohls, and the grocery store. Bypassed McDonalds for lunch and decided to eat at home, and did all of that before 11am!!! 

Now I'm going to go clean my kitchen so we can have dinner early without battling the mess.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Welcome home Shannon!!!!!

Love the bag!


----------



## pjlla

tea pot said:


> Hello Everyone
> I hope you are all well.
> I've have a difficult last 2 weeks and I didn't even weigh myself Friday
> I was just about to write a "good bye I'm giving up again"  post but
> I just realized this could be the first time in my life I didn't.... and that I could start New today.
> Yes I'm way  behind  but to give up this time at my age... It may just be a give up forever.
> Thanks to two thing you have shared with me
> 1. If you break a dish do you throw out the whole set? ( right now I'm down to less than a serving for four)
> 2. I can't succeed because I keep can't stop sabotaging myself.
> Or is it I won't.
> So I'm back for one last try. I'm giving myself one more week or I just might need to schedule a lobotomy.
> 
> Off to read back Oh about 50 pages
> 
> Take Care and God Bless



First of all... I'm glad you decided to give it another try. Keep your computer close and keep up with our thread here.... I'm sure it will be helpful. 

Second of all... I want you to know that your post helped me out today. I am feeling ICKY about overeating yesterday and I had a brief moment of wanting to "throw in the towel"...... but as I was coming to give you some encouraging words, I gave MYSELF some encouragement and I know that one bad meal (even a 1000 calorie meal) doesn't undo all of the work I have done over the past two years.  It kind of harkens back to that "drop the dish" saying.  



my3princes said:


> Mikamah we do have a sugarhouse.  Actually it's my brother's, but it is next door and he can't do it without help from our entire family.  It is a ton of work.  We have a shop on ESTY if anyone is interested I could post the link.  The next month or so will have 11 of us running, often late into the night.
> 
> QOTD:  I have a busy week ahead.  I'm working 4 nights and am running a meeting one other night.  I'm not sure how many days I will be subbiing at school or how much the sap will run.  We did get some groceries taken care of today so that will help.
> 
> I got more exercise today.  The five of us went skiing.  Well, I went skiing and they boarded.  It was a beautiful day, nice terrain.  It was wonderful spending time with the kids and DH with something they really enjoy.  I am amazed at how well my 7 year old is doing.  Lessons gave him great technique and he is so confident now.  It was the first time this year that our DS12 has been allowed to go.  Technically he has 2 more weeks before he is cleared for "contact" sports which is what Snowboarding is classified as.  He has healed so well and he wore his helmet and was very careful.  He told me multiple times how happy he was to be able to go.  We made it off the hill with no brain or head injury



It must have been so great to see your son resuming some of his regular activities.  Before too long his tumor will be a distant memory and his good health will be evident in everything he does.  

My DS snowboards so I know it is not as easy as it looks!  Glad your 7 y/o is enjoying it.



LuvBaloo said:


> Just jumping on to say HI!
> 
> I had a great time in Vancouver.  Because it was a last minute trip, we didn't see any actual competitions, but we saw just about all the free "celebration sites" and had a great time!
> 
> One of the highlights for me was doing a biathlon simulator.  For the skiing part, it had you do some slides on the same thing that was used in the Biggest loser challenge in the last episode.  It was tough and exciting to do something I've seen on BL
> It was great seeing people from all over the world proudly wearing the colours of their country (Canadian, American, Russian, Dutch, Czechs, Germans, Estonians, Swiss, Swedes, are a few that I noticed in the crowds of people).  It was exciting to see the Olympic Cauldron and the Olympic rings.  We got to see 2 Swiss men playing the Alpine horns (like in the Riccola commercials).  Overall a great trip.
> 
> We got home on Friday night, which was my younger DD's 5th birthday.  The weekend was crazy busy getting the house cleaned and decorated, cake and cupcakes made, and goody bags ready for the party today.
> 
> Sorry I'm way behind.  I haven't read anything I missed in the thread yet, and I've only managed to get a dozen of the weighin PM's opened.  Will get the rest done tomorrow.


It sounds like you had a great time!  The pictures are super.  Happy Birthday to your DD!!  





Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> 
> Replies coming after I get to work, settle in, and am able to take my first break...let's make this week a good one!
> 
> Maria



Well... I would be the little-known dwarf.... "GUILTY"!  He looks a bit like this...  I WAAAAAAAAAY overindulged on Chinese food last night.  It is definitely a trigger food for me.  I had planned on a splurge of pizza last night, but we decided to save the pizza for later in week and got Chinese instead (I hadn't had it in months).  I just lost all control.  Even though I had eaten very lightly during the day to save some calories/points for dinner, there weren't enough calories in the WORLD to save to equal what I ate last night.  But like that "dish" analogy, I am deciding NOT to throw in the towel.  I had a light healthy brunch to start my new day today.  I am committing to do at least a hour of good exercise today.  We decided NOT to go to a family movie today (my kids are on vacation) so I will be avoiding ANOTHER trigger food of mine... movie theater popcorn.  

Well... I suppose that exercise time needs to start now.  TTYL.......P


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: unfortunately, grumpy! gloomy weather and rain and Monday and some other things all rolled into one. If you would have asked Sat. I would have said HAppy!


----------



## maiziezoe

LuvBaloo said:


> Just jumping on to say HI!
> 
> I had a great time in Vancouver.  Because it was a last minute trip, we didn't see any actual competitions, but we saw just about all the free "celebration sites" and had a great time!
> 
> One of the highlights for me was doing a biathlon simulator.  For the skiing part, it had you do some slides on the same thing that was used in the Biggest loser challenge in the last episode.  It was tough and exciting to do something I've seen on BL
> It was great seeing people from all over the world proudly wearing the colours of their country (Canadian, American, Russian, Dutch, Czechs, Germans, Estonians, Swiss, Swedes, are a few that I noticed in the crowds of people).  It was exciting to see the Olympic Cauldron and the Olympic rings.  We got to see 2 Swiss men playing the Alpine horns (like in the Riccola commercials).  Overall a great trip.
> 
> We got home on Friday night, which was my younger DD's 5th birthday.  The weekend was crazy busy getting the house cleaned and decorated, cake and cupcakes made, and goody bags ready for the party today.
> 
> Sorry I'm way behind.  I haven't read anything I missed in the thread yet, and I've only managed to get a dozen of the weighin PM's opened.  Will get the rest done tomorrow.
> 
> Heading off to bed to get caught up on some sleep.  Here's a picture of me and my girls with the Olympic Cauldron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's me on that skating/skiing slider thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one of me and DD in a Dutch bobsleigh that was connected to a simulator screen.  I was just a booster seat for DD to be the driver



Looks like such a great time! How wonderful that you were able to experience the Olympics!


----------



## maiziezoe

*Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week? *

The only stressful thing I have this week is the snow. I did all my grocery shopping for the week yesterday so I think I am stress-free for the rest of the week.

*Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
*

I guess I am Happy today. I stepped on the scale this morning and realized I am only 1.1 pounds away from being down 25 pounds. 

And one of my BFF's has decided to go on the cruise we are going on in December. That makes me really happy!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

QOTD: Dopey.  My DD is home sick from school today so I'm off work today.  I'm feeling a little discombulated and out of sorts, but not in a bad way, just an inefficient, not quite sure what to do with myself kind of way.  

Shannon - Welcome back!  It looks like such a wonderful place to have spent a few days.  I've enjoyed watching the events on television, but to be there and soak up the atmosphere must have been really special.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

jennz said:


> I made those cauliflower poppers for lunch - yumm!!!  They have a bit of a kick to them.  I also made some hot and sour soup, so my entire lunch was around 100 calories - that is great!  We're having pizza tonight so I need to stay low, my pizza calories are around 800.  I'll have a salad for a snack since we won't be eating until 7:15 when dd gets home from cheer.



I'm so glad you enjoyed them...pretty yummy for zero points!



tigger813 said:


> My BIL calls "church" Our Lady of the Links!" when he does that instead of church!



That is a great phrase, very fun!



pppiglet said:


> I could not go without my dark chocolate everyday. I ran out last week and tried some milk chocolate and it just wasn't the same.  It just tasted so much more fattening.  Do you like the dark?  It really is good for you.  Just one Dove or Ghiradelli a day could help you pass the other chocolate up that isn't good for you.



I love dark chocolate! I agree, it's just not the same. I like the "bite" of dark chocolate 



tigger813 said:


> I'm with you on the chocolate! I have to have my handful of M&Ms everyday! It really is a NECESSITY! I don't like the dark chocolate ones though. I prefer dark chocolate but eat whatever I have. My new chocolate addiction is 3 Musketeers Truffle Crisp. They are sooooo yummy!



I'm going to look for these at the grocery store, sounds good! 



jbm02 said:


> Current Olympians:  I wasn't a fan before, but Evan Lysasek's classy interview after winning the gold made me sit up and take notice.  Not only is an incredible skater but his refusal to saw anything negative despite the Russian reaction to his win spoke volumes.



I agree, wow, he definitely responded appropriately. 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Trying to work in the Upper Body routine on my ball into my new rotation.  It was a good decision and yet I realize that its been way too long since I've done it.  I'm hoping this will be a good decision for me metabolism wise.



It's hard to add something new in...kudos to you for making the effort!



mstinson14 said:


> We are going to WDW this week, any tips on how to stay on track while vacationing?



Well, while you want to be aware, you also want to allow yourself planned splurges. The key is moderation. 



tigger813 said:


> Drink lots of water! Have some healthy snacks with you. I had Luna bars or other low cal snacks with me and ate those in the morning. Lite popcorn is also something easy to take with you on the run.
> Have a great trip! QUOTE]
> 
> Great advice!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and I share whenever possible. We never get dessert and rarely buy a snack. I looked over the menus and wrote down probable POINTS values for menu items that were frequently offered. It's over a year old, but if I can find it, I'll try to PM it to you. Don't be afraid to ask questions. The last 2 times we've went, I was on a low-salt diet and couldn't eat or drink nuts/peanuts, chocolate, caffeine, or alcohol. I can eat/drink those now, but because I couldn't then, I got so much information. There are lots of healthy options. I was able to get a salad at Flame Tree BBQ in AK. My sister and I have 2x split a flatbread from Captain Cook's at the Poly. The 2nd time we split a side salad and a fruit cup as well. We also brought our own cereal/oatmeal/granola bars and buy milk for breakfast. We brought a few healthy snacks as well. We even had room in our luggage to pack a few water bottles. Speaking of which, that's my biggest tip: drink your water!
> 
> QOTD: I preplanned dinner for tomorrow. Usually we fry the chicken, but tomorrow it'll be baked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent advice, and good job pre-planning your dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I had to cancel our Disney plans for the day I treated us to a seafood feast at home and I also had my non food reward of a Watermelon Yankee Candle.   Losing weight is fun I love my reward days!!!  Had to share that with everyone.   Now I hope I dont regret the lobsters.   It is my sons favorite food and he insisted he was having one for dinner.   He seems fine and ate the entire thing along with some corn on the cobb and watermelon.   Funny now kids rebound so quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids are amazing, they recover like it's nothing...Yankee Candle's are just yummy! My ds gave me a black cherry one for Valentine's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)
> 
> Winter - curling, it's athletic and strategic
> Summer - gymnastics and equestrian (DH had tickets to the 1996 Olympics but I stayed home. DS13 was only a few weeks old at that point)
> 
> Athletes- Dorothy Hamill (when I was little, I wanted to be her)
> Dan Jansen - To get out on the ice after finding out his sister died, what amazing strength.
> 
> It's getting easier and I'm finding that I'm not snacking right after meals either. I pop my Extra Sugar Free gum instead (love my ad??  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great job on skipping the chocolate, you are doing great! Next you'll be telling us you use glad bags to portion your veggies, and posting a demo video -- you could make a commercial!
> 
> 
> 
> heatherlynn444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:
> winter-speed skating and figure skating
> summer: gymnastics
> 
> growing up my sister and I pretended to be nancy karrigan (sp) and would make up routines (on the ground,mind you, not skating!) and I will always remember that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Nancy, I see her family on the news all the time lately. Hopefully she will get through her family tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?
> 
> Pack my DH up and send him off to DC again. Seriously, it was not a good weekend with him home. We were stressed, he's in pain because of his back, the walls were closing in around me.
> 
> This week I need to stick to my schedule. It's a busy week and I need to stay on task to get what I need to do, done.
> 
> Watching Ruby and they are headed out for a road trip. Her trainers gave her the following quote when they were discussing eating on the road.
> 
> *"Don't set yourself up for failure" *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope dh starts to feel better... that is such good advice, if I fill the fridge with cheesecake, I'm sowing the seeds of my own demise...
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: I made our menu for the week so I will be less stressed. Of course, the next 3 days are filled with extra things after school. Tomorrow, the rest of the family will have turkey hot dogs and I will have a tuna fish sandwich on an Arnold sandwich thin. Tuesday I will be picking up McDonald's as DD2 has a 5pm appt and DD1 has communion class until 5:15. Wednesday the girls will eat one thing and DH and I will have pierogies with sauce and parmesan cheese. Thursday will be sweet and sour chicken and Friday we are going to a college hockey game and there is a reception before so we will eat something there and probably have something during the game.
> 
> Monday- dancing at 5 for DD1 and 7 for me
> Tuesay- communion class at 4 and dr at 5
> Wednesday- dancing at 4 for DD2 and theater at 5:20 for DD1
> Thursday- DD2 has a playdate after school
> Friday- hockey game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope your busy week goes well. Having the meals planned will definitely help!
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?
> 
> This is a good question for me today.  I had a pretty "stressed" type of weekend and know that I need to find some peace for my week.  After thinking about it, I have decided that I will plan my menu out for the week.  I am feeling really horrible tonight with bad cold symptoms and I think if I plan out some really simple meals for the week, it will help.
> 
> I am also going to give myself a "free pass" to have some glasses of OJ if I my cold continues.  I really wanted some today and did not want to "waste" points on it.  The silly thing is that I rarely use my flex points or my exercise points.  I should not get so stressed about having a glass of OJ when I don't feel the best.  I will record it and not let it bother me to use some of those points on juice if it makes me feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jen -- drink some juice! That is what those other points are for, when you need them it's ok!
> 
> 
> 
> carmiedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?
> 
> I'm adding 12 hours to my work week starting tomorrow (from 16 hours to 28). My regular routine is get up, get the three kids ready and take them to school, then come home and eat breakfast, play on the computer, take a shower, treadmill before going to work. I'm going to miss my morning time! To survive next week, I'm starting by going to bed earlier. I've also got the kids bags packed and lunches mostly done, things I usually do in the morning. And I have a house full of food - the store is just down the street and I waste of lot of time running there every day or two for what we want. All about organizing and not procrastinating.
> 
> Two great things I'm excited about:
> 
> 1) More money we desperately need.
> 
> 2) Without having lost 20 pounds, exercising every day, and eating healthy, I don't think I'd have the energy to pull off more work hours and handle everything else. My energy is so much more than it was two months ago. Thank you, BL9 Spring Challenge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be gentle with yourself as you adjust to working more. There will be things you didn't anticipate, just let them happen and deal with everything as it comes. You're just new, and you'll get comfortable as you go. Congratulations on your fabulous loss, just think you were doing something good for your entire family!
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  I have a busy week ahead.  I'm working 4 nights and am running a meeting one other night.  I'm not sure how many days I will be subbiing at school or how much the sap will run.  We did get some groceries taken care of today so that will help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you have a busy, busy week. Just remember how much fun you had skiing, and take that with you through the week.
> 
> 
> 
> lecach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?
> 
> 
> Good question for me this week. I dont think there is anything that I can do other than maybe drink.
> 
> Monday - Cholesterol screening at 10:30 so no coffee or food til after
> then we have a work meeting over lunch with our finance committee and I have to pay attention and write the minutes
> 
> Tuesday - two board level meetings that I have to write the minutes of
> 
> Wed. and thursday arent too bad
> 
> Friday - my yearly review
> 
> AND to top it all off, we're supposed to find out this week if DS got into either the magnet kindergarten or the year-round one.  The school he's assigned to is really bad.
> 
> This is me this week:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel your pain! We have 3 more weeks to wait and see if ds got into his school of choice...but at least I don't have my yearly review. Hang in there, you're just workin' for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Carys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick check-in for me today, busy couple of days to start off this week.  QOTD:  I wrote a brief exercise plan so I don't have to think about it, I just do it.  I watched the latest episode of the Biggest Loser last night and was so jealous about how much they lose every week!  But then you get out of it what you put in I suppose.  I can't imagine how awesome a double figure weightloss week after week would be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fantastic writing your workout plan -- it's great to just do it without thinking. That's the key to my AM workouts. I get up, get dressed, and start moving. I don't think about it or I'd stay in bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 3TinksAndAnEeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a really, really, yummy dinner tonight.  DH raved about it, oldest DD was suitably impressed, and the pickiest member of the family (not quite 4 youngest DD) even finished her bowl.  I'll definitely add this one to my three ring binder of keeper recipes.  It was a Spanish Meatball Soup (in other words, albondigas) from the Positively Ageless cookbook/nutrition plan book.  It's written by Cheryl Forberg, RD, who is apparently one of the nutritionists for The Biggest Loser.  That being the case, I thought it seemed appropriate to share the recipe with this thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The recipe sounds yummy, thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> LuvBaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just jumping on to say HI!
> 
> I had a great time in Vancouver.  Because it was a last minute trip, we didn't see any actual competitions, but we saw just about all the free "celebration sites" and had a great time!
> 
> One of the highlights for me was doing a biathlon simulator.  For the skiing part, it had you do some slides on the same thing that was used in the Biggest loser challenge in the last episode.  It was tough and exciting to do something I've seen on BL
> It was great seeing people from all over the world proudly wearing the colours of their country (Canadian, American, Russian, Dutch, Czechs, Germans, Estonians, Swiss, Swedes, are a few that I noticed in the crowds of people).  It was exciting to see the Olympic Cauldron and the Olympic rings.  We got to see 2 Swiss men playing the Alpine horns (like in the Riccola commercials).  Overall a great trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Shannon! I'm so glad you have a wonderful time, and thank you for giving us an eyewitness report. The photos are really fun, how proud you must be to be Canadian! You guys put on an incredible Olympics!
> 
> 
> 
> 50sjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?
> 
> Try to get sleep. I've been up too late watching the Olympics.  OK glass of wine and Plushenko Bolero you tube... And a nice hot bath.  Bolero is my favorite piece of music in the world. What's one more cat right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torville and Dean, a true classic and a true class act...I hope you were able to get some good rest.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD  There is no way I will not be stressed this week.  The show I am working on is opening this weekend.
> 
> MOn school Math meet and show
> Tue school grocery shop show
> Wed school tutor show
> Thur school show yoga (I will need this by Thursday)
> Fri school show
> Sat show
> Sun show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dona, you are indeed a busy woman -- I think the yoga will be awesome for you this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today I'd be Happy, I'm pretty much having a good day. I'd like to be Sleepy, but no nap for me -- they frown on laying down over your keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: Sleepy, as I'm staying up too late every night watching the Olympics and Happy, as my kids go back to school today after a week off!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, vacation week is over -- unfortunately that means we're back to checking homework...I thought I was done with 6th grade.
> 
> 
> 
> carmiedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read in a magazine last week that they are actually at the camp 8(?) MONTHS so everything is time compressed. What's presented as only a week's weight loss is much longer. (Which also makes it harder to believe that someone wouldn't lose anything or even gain a pound.) Makes me feel so much better! I can't remember which magazine it was in (I read it at my kids' dance studio) so I can't vouch for reliability, but I think it was legit - I'll have to get the name this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm. Very interesting. You should never compare yourself to the contestants -- think of all the things we don't see -- there's no way you can drop that much weight without professional help!
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday's qotd for me this week is to stay in control and I can most do that by tracking every bite, and so far have done that over the weekend.  I'm coaching next week, and know from the past that that is always a good week for me, so if I can see a loss this week too, that would get me on the right track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Coaching is the best for weight loss! I cannot check in here if I haven't done what I should, I feel too guilty!
> 
> 
> 
> lecach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> 
> Sleepy - I couldnt get to sleep last night - got maybe 5 hours - and I cant have coffee this morning becuase I have a 10:30 a.m. Cholesterol screening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope your cholesterol screening goes well, and you get a ton of rest tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> chskover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy, My daughter came home for her baby shower, which was great.  I then had to send them home last night instead of today, because we thought we were getting an ice storm. (ended up just raining).  Now that grandbabies are coming, its even harder having her in another state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, I know how sad you were to see her go. I predict you will be doing lots of visiting once that little one arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> NancyIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know they start filming several months before each new season starts. Otherwise you wouldn't get the "See how the eliminated player looks today" update. But I was under the impression that a week on the ranch was a week on TV. They lose a lot of weight because they HAVE a lot to lose, they eat very restricted diets, and they exercise  a lot (several hours) each  day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine working out 6 hours a day, and then having a stick of gum for dessert. I don't think I'm cut out for life at the Ranch...but I would go if asked!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  I'm ready for a great week!  I will say that I am Sleepy today because DH had trouble sleeping last night so I did too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you get a great night's sleep tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 50sjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dopey. Can't explain that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, well, I hope you feel less Dopey and more Happy as the day goes on!
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  If I were a dwarf today it would be Doc.  I have so much to do as I've been asked to sub the rest of the week at school so I need to be the take charge person,  I think Doc would fit that bill today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, an organized one! I hope everything falls in line for you.
> 
> 
> 
> kimara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday's QOTD:  I am definitely a Happy, with a lot of Dopey thrown in
> 
> Advice/Suggestions Needed:  Each week I have been increasing my exercise a little at a time.  I am now sweating 45min-1hour, each morning, 6 days a week.  I need to bump it up again today.  I am looking for ideas on a 10-15 minute exercise I can do in the afternoon or evening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to suggest yoga. It can be nice and intense, and I still don't sweat. It's a great way to stretch out your muscles and get the long/lean look, and a nice balance for the cardio.
> 
> 
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a day.   My run was crappy.  Little guy doesnt want to go to school and I am not going to make him go.   Plus I have a check up at the doctor (just rountine) but I hate the doctors office my b/p is always high due to white coat syndrome; So I get freaked out.   At least I exercised today.  Even though it was the first time I hated every minute of it.  Oh and I have a job interview tomorrow.   I am getting kind of bored at home.  I have never not worked and genrally have the house clean by the time I drop my son off at preschool.  Therefore there is not much for me to do for the 4 hours he is gone.  I hope the hours work for me.  So I have a busy week.
> 
> On a happy note I booked Crystal Palace for Easter Dinner.   No sense in the three of us sitting home doing nothing after breakfast and church.  I have to research what is offered on Easter at Disney.  If anyone has any tips please send them my way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do indeed have a busy week! Best of luck with your job interview, and I hope your day and week get better.
> 
> 
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooppps WOTD  Today I am definatly Grumpy with a need for Doc since everyone is still sick but me.   Grrrrr not having a good day and that is so not like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be Grumpy if everyone else but me was sick, too!
> 
> 
> 
> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> 
> Today I would be Happy, with a dash of Dopey. I'm always Dopey because I'm very forgetful (getting worse as I age). I need to figure out how to be more focused.
> 
> I'm Happy because I went to bed before midnight, for once, and we got up on time this morning. The boys got to school on time, and DD and I headed to Target, Kohls, and the grocery store. Bypassed McDonalds for lunch and decided to eat at home, and did all of that before 11am!!!
> 
> Now I'm going to go clean my kitchen so we can have dinner early without battling the mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a great day you had, definitely a Happy!
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... I would be the little-known dwarf.... "GUILTY"!  He looks a bit like this...  I WAAAAAAAAAY overindulged on Chinese food last night.  It is definitely a trigger food for me.  I had planned on a splurge of pizza last night, but we decided to save the pizza for later in week and got Chinese instead (I hadn't had it in months).  I just lost all control.  Even though I had eaten very lightly during the day to save some calories/points for dinner, there weren't enough calories in the WORLD to save to equal what I ate last night.  But like that "dish" analogy, I am deciding NOT to throw in the towel.  I had a light healthy brunch to start my new day today.  I am committing to do at least a hour of good exercise today.  We decided NOT to go to a family movie today (my kids are on vacation) so I will be avoiding ANOTHER trigger food of mine... movie theater popcorn.
> 
> Well... I suppose that exercise time needs to start now.  TTYL.......P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very nice getting back on track -- and you cannot be guilty. You can't change the past, all you can do is learn and do whatever will make you happier next time.
> 
> 
> 
> heatherlynn444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: unfortunately, grumpy! gloomy weather and rain and Monday and some other things all rolled into one. If you would have asked Sat. I would have said HAppy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad you were Happy, and hopefully Happy will be in your future again!
> 
> 
> 
> maiziezoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week? *
> 
> The only stressful thing I have this week is the snow. I did all my grocery shopping for the week yesterday so I think I am stress-free for the rest of the week.
> 
> *Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> *
> 
> I guess I am Happy today. I stepped on the scale this morning and realized I am only 1.1 pounds away from being down 25 pounds.
> 
> And one of my BFF's has decided to go on the cruise we are going on in December. That makes me really happy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing great, with plenty to be Happy about!
> 
> 
> 
> 3TinksAndAnEeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: Dopey.  My DD is home sick from school today so I'm off work today.  I'm feeling a little discombulated and out of sorts, but not in a bad way, just an inefficient, not quite sure what to do with myself kind of way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope dd feels better -- and I know that feeling. Just think of it as a surprise blessing, and spend a little time doing something for you while dd rests.
> 
> Ok, I'm off to analyze a powerpoint -- I'm sure I'll find something new and exciting to share with my boss...
> 
> Maria
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

I ended up eating fat free turkey dogs and some tater tots for supper. The dogs were only 70 calories and I had them on potato rolls (130 cals each) but I had saved some calories for supper time. Gotta get drinking my water. Only I've had today was with my BL protein water this morning. I'll drink a bottle while DD1 is in dancing and then another one during mine and another after mine. I had my 1 can of soda as well. May have a cup of tea later as well

I found the 3 Musketeers bars at Costco last month. I have to go again soon hope they still have them.

Time to get DD1 moving before she is late for dancing!


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD:  Well, since they don't have one who was coughing I will go with Sneezy as the closest alternative.  Or maybe dopey since he doesn't talk and I am losing my voice.  Hope it gets better before I leave for Disneyland in 3 days!

SArahMay


----------



## jennz

Luvbaloo - thanks for posting the pictures!!  Those are great!




Worfiedoodles said:


> Jenn, I missed the cauliflower poppers recipe.  (maybe I didn't look back far enough?? ) Can you send it?  Can I "disguise" the fact that its cauliflower from my DH???



It's post 2771, back a few pages.  This can't be disguised!   Sorry!  It's basically spicy roasted cauliflower.

QOTD: I am definitely Grumpy today!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: Happy, definitely! The last few days have been some of the best days in months.

Ate more than I was planning to today, but I'm ok with that. No exercise today-I'm too exhausted. I'll try to do a 5 AM workout tomorrow morning.

Have a great day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> I ended up eating fat free turkey dogs and some tater tots for supper. The dogs were only 70 calories and I had them on potato rolls (130 cals each) but I had saved some calories for supper time. Gotta get drinking my water. Only I've had today was with my BL protein water this morning. I'll drink a bottle while DD1 is in dancing and then another one during mine and another after mine. I had my 1 can of soda as well. May have a cup of tea later as well
> 
> I found the 3 Musketeers bars at Costco last month. I have to go again soon hope they still have them.
> 
> Time to get DD1 moving before she is late for dancing!



I just saw those 3 Musketeers at Sam's the other day...are they the truffles?  They were definitely tempting me!


----------



## lovedvc

I am definately Bashful today.  I started my new job, everything went really well.  We even got out a half hour early.  I had to have some unexpected dental work this morning and I can still feel it.  Lots of drilling.  Then he tells me one of my teeth is actually rotting.  I always had great teeth, don't know what is happening.  I have to go back next week for that, it's gonna be rough.  I figured after all this I deserved a little TCBY tonight and still managed to stay within my points.


----------



## tigger813

jennz said:


> I just saw those 3 Musketeers at Sam's the other day...are they the truffles?  They were definitely tempting me!




Yes, the truffle crisp! They are heavenly! DH and I are sharing the last one! I know I'm thoughtful!


----------



## pjlla

kimara said:


> Monday's QOTD:  I am definitely a Happy, with a lot of Dopey thrown in
> 
> Advice/Suggestions Needed:  Each week I have been increasing my exercise a little at a time.  I am now sweating 45min-1hour, each morning, 6 days a week.  I need to bump it up again today.  I am looking for ideas on a 10-15 minute exercise I can do in the afternoon or evening.
> 
> Conditions:
> 1--I already do the WATP in the morning, so i don't want more of that.
> 2--I don't want to sweat too much.  I already have to shower in the morning after my hour of watp.  (i live in the very dry state of nevada--my hair and skin got SO dried out with 2 showers every day).
> 
> If I am just dreaming unrealistically about exercise without sweat, let me know.  I always welcome a good kick of reality.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> ~kimara~




Why don't you just add the 10-15 minutes to your morning exercise so that you don't have to worry about sweating later?  

Anyhow, if you DO decide that you want to do the additional time later in the day, try some light hand weights and look up some exercises to do with those.  I use them several  times a week and I feel like my upper body is really getting stronger, but I don't really "sweat" while I am using them.  They do recommend that you do something for about 5 minutes to get your heart rate up before you do this circuit training, but unless it is really hot, I can do some light jogging in place or jumping jacks or side steps for 5 minutes without sweating too much.  HTH.

Evening all!  Thanks to both posters who posted the cauliflower recipes.  I made roasted cauliflower for dinner tonight... broke up the cauliflower into bite-sized pieces and tossed with 2 tsp. of olive oil and some seasonings (I didn't have the ones listed in the recipe, so I used a bit of Carribbean jerk seasoning and some salt and pepper).  DS didn't enjoy it, sadly, but DH and I enjoyed it.  I will DEFINITELY be making it again!  WOOHOO!  A new, easy, healthy recipe!  The jerk seasoning was a bit spicy for me (I knew that in advance but thought DS might like it), but the rest of the meal was pretty bland, so it was nice to have something spicy (baked fish and asparagus).  

I need to do some bragging here!  The weather was looking nice so I decided it was time to try running my 5K outside (for the first time).  I didn't really know exactly how far to run, so I figured I'd run for 40 minutes (I can do a 5K on the TM in about 34 minutes, so I figured this would account for running slower without the TM to push me along and for any hills that might slow me down).

Anyhow,  I measured my distance tonight when I went to pick up DD and I actually ran 4 miles.... in 40 minutes!  That means I did 4 10 minute miles!!  And that includes hills and stepping around frost heaves and puddles!  I am so excited.  I will admit, I did try to avoid the worst of the hills around me, but I definitely had some uphill and downhill sections.... especially around the half way mark.  I'm really excited by this accomplishment and it will definitely encourage me to keep  up the running... especially outside if the weather permits!

My running accomplishment has definitely made me feel less icky and guilty about yesterday's overindulgence.  That and the fact that I managed to get through the day using only 12 points!  Not something I would recommend, but I needed to feel back "in control"  after yesterday, so this helped with that.  I can assure you, my 12 points was spent in a healthy way... egg whites and veggies and a Vitamuffin top for brunch, fruit and nuts for afternoon snack, fish and veggies for dinner,  a bit of healthy EVOO, and plenty of water.  

I'm off to finish the murder mystery I am reading!  TTYT........P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Worfiedoodles said:


> Great job on skipping the chocolate, you are doing great! Next you'll be telling us you use glad bags to portion your veggies, and posting a demo video -- you could make a commercial!



So Jillian, I'm a pretty busy stay at home mom. We are always on the go to PTO events, running the kids to practice, and taking DH to the airport. What should I do to avoid the drive thru?

Well BAMB, when I have busy weeks on the road promoting my weight loss powder or my web site, I like to pack snacks on the go in my Ziploc snack bags. They are great for portion control and eating on the run. The Ziploc snack bags are easy to carry in your purse or gym bag. And the new Ziploc bags with the expandable bottoms are prefect for standing up in the center console of your car.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> QOTD: I am definitely Grumpy today!!!



NO Grumpy's allowed!!!! 



jennz said:


> I just saw those 3 Musketeers at Sam's the other day...are they the truffles?  They were definitely tempting me!



don't you dare missy!!!! I got my eye on you! 



pjlla said:


> I need to do some bragging here!  The weather was looking nice so I decided it was time to try running my 5K outside (for the first time).  I didn't really know exactly how far to run, so I figured I'd run for 40 minutes (I can do a 5K on the TM in about 34 minutes, so I figured this would account for running slower without the TM to push me along and for any hills that might slow me down).
> 
> Anyhow,  I measured my distance tonight when I went to pick up DD and I actually ran 4 miles.... in 40 minutes!  That means I did 4 10 minute miles!!  And that includes hills and stepping around frost heaves and puddles!  I am so excited.  I will admit, I did try to avoid the worst of the hills around me, but I definitely had some uphill and downhill sections.... especially around the half way mark.  I'm really excited by this accomplishment and it will definitely encourage me to keep  up the running... especially outside if the weather permits!



AWESOME!!!!! we had a nice day here so I ran errands. boring. Yucky weather for the rest of the week but I think we are turning the corner towards spring. the weekend is supposed to be nice! I can't wait for warmer weather.


----------



## corinnak

Oh man, I had a whole bunch of quotes, but then the browser crashed and now they are all just gone. I'm just going to hit the QOTD and go be bummed out.     

 2/21 Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?

It would have been better if I'd actually planned actual meals for every night this week, but at least I wrote down the evening obligations for each night.  We have something every night this week, some nights, two things.  DH is rehearsing for two one-act plays, DS11 is starting boy scouts this week and I am gearing up to paint a backdrop next weekend and several other set pieces as well.  Poor DS6 just gets schlepped along for most stuff.  At least now I know what I'm facing!

2/22 Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?

I think DH would say I've been Grumpy the past couple of days.  I can't disagree.  And given that all my quotes got lost, I guess that Grumpy is the most appropriate, unfortunately!


ETA - we are talking about cross-training on the Monday Mixer Thread this week.  Stop by if you have a chance!


----------



## Carys

LuvBaloo, great pics from Vancouver, thanks for sharing!

*Monday QOTD: If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
*

Definately feeling like Happy today!  Beautiful sunshine after days of rain, I'm pale as a ghost so avoid strong sunlight but it's still great to get some Vit D going home from work.



tigger813 said:


> I found the 3 Musketeers bars at Costco last month. I have to go again soon hope they still have them.



Ok, No idea what 3 Musketeers bars are, but can I take a moment to wax lyrical about Costco?  We don't have them in NZ but I love the ones I go to in Taiwan.  They're bad for impulse buys though - at the supermarket an impulse buy will be maybe $5, an impulse buy at Costco can become a budget line in itself     Never regretted a Costco purchase though.



lovedvc said:


> I started my new job, everything went really well.



Hey congrats, that's awesome, I'm glad to hear your new job is off to a good start!



pjlla said:


> Thanks to both posters who posted the cauliflower recipes.  I made roasted cauliflower for dinner tonight... broke up the cauliflower into bite-sized pieces and tossed with 2 tsp. of olive oil and some seasonings (I didn't have the ones listed in the recipe, so I used a bit of Carribbean jerk seasoning and some salt and pepper).  DS didn't enjoy it, sadly, but DH and I enjoyed it.  I will DEFINITELY be making it again!  WOOHOO!  A new, easy, healthy recipe!
> [...]
> Anyhow,  I measured my distance tonight when I went to pick up DD and I actually ran 4 miles.... in 40 minutes!



I've found grated cauliflower and cheese to be a good alternative to mashed potato for topping shepherd's pie too.  Your running is an inspiration!  Once I'm further down the pounds and my backs had more time to heal I'd like to try the C25k - started it last year but stopped due to injury and never restarted.  I've love to run in a Disney race someday.  Did you start by using C25k or have you always been a runner?



BernardandMissBianca said:


> So Jillian, I'm a pretty busy stay at home mom. We are always on the go to PTO events, running the kids to practice, and taking DH to the airport. What should I do to avoid the drive thru?
> 
> Well BAMB, when I have busy weeks on the road promoting my weight loss powder or my web site, I like to pack snacks on the go in my Ziploc snack bags. They are great for portion control and eating on the run. The Ziploc snack bags are easy to carry in your purse or gym bag. And the new Ziploc bags with the expandable bottoms are prefect for standing up in the center console of your car.



Ok, ziplock freak here, guilty as charged!  I snickered during the last BL episode during the "don't eat cake, eat gum" section because they had me fooled to start with - I thought she really was there to chow down the cake until the gum showed up!



carmiedog said:


> I just read in a magazine last week that they are actually at the camp 8(?) MONTHS so everything is time compressed.



Wow! 8 months is a long time to take a holiday out of your normal life!! Especially if you have kids I'd imagine!



NancyIL said:


> But I was under the impression that a week on the ranch was a week on TV. They lose a lot of weight because they HAVE a lot to lose, they eat very restricted diets, and they exercise  a lot (several hours) each  day.



With the magic of TV, maybe we'll never know lol   I do wonder sometimes how much value some of their challenges are weightloss wise - obviously they need the entertainment value, but standing with stuff on your head can't be making you lose as much weight as working out in the gym.



lisah0711 said:


> That is one of the reason's why Jillian Michaels new show is going to people's houses to show them how to do it at home.  I am looking forward to seeing it this summer.



Oh cool, I didn't know she had a show starting - although I wouldn't want her as a friend (who needs a friend who Always keeps it real lol?) I think I'd choose her out of the two of them as a workout coach.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> On a happy note I booked Crystal Palace for Easter Dinner.


Very cool!  I've eaten there 3 times and always had great experiences.  I hope you guys enjoy your meal there too 

Aside from the 9.30am-12am (not a typo) construction in the apartment below, things are going great this week, the scales are already slowing down alot (boo) but still on the downwards trajectory.    I'm thinking about signing up for the Luck of the iWish 5k although I'd only be able to walk, don't think my back is ready for running yet.  Maybe I'll use Google Maps to plot out a suitably picturesque 5k route!  Does anyone else use Google Maps to plot out routes?


----------



## tigger813

Good morning WISHERS! I'm off to a good start. I'm almost back to what I was on Friday. Did 3 miles this morning and will do 2 more at 7:30. Then I have to clean the kitchen and give a hot stone massage at noon. The rest of the  afternoon is busy with communion class for DD1 and dr appt for DD2. Hope to get another 2-3 miles in later today or some Wii Fit! 

More Olympics today and tonight as well!

Rain and snow here the rest of the week. I don't think the weathermen are sure what we're going to get. We're always on the borderline of precipitation between the high and the low totals. UGH! I WANT SPRING!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?

I lose first in my torso -- chest and waist. My hips aren't sure they've been invited to the party, and my thighs seem to have decided not to attend...

I'm looking forward to seeing more of my collarbones again.

Maria


----------



## jbm02

Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?   On Monday - Sleepy.  But today - Happy!!!  Part of my happy is that I caught up on the sleep that I lost while obsessing over the weekend and now feel like I am back to myself...

Congrats to the Canadian ice dancing team!!  I didn't see the results til this morning but was so happy for them!! (see above - I was sleeping.  LOL).  And awesome job by USA!!!  Go, pairs skating, go womens hockey!!!    Shannon, the pictures were great.  I am so glad that you had a great time!


Okay, have to confess.  I think February was pretty much a bust for me. Thank God it's the shortest month of the year.    Zilch on the progress.  I am getting re-energized for March!!  And for me, I recognize it is more a mental commitment than ever before.  ... I am gonna do this!!!!


----------



## jbm02

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> 
> I lose first in my torso -- chest and waist. My hips aren't sure they've been invited to the party, and my thighs seem to have decided not to attend...
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing more of my collarbones again.
> 
> Maria



Missed this while I was typing my response above.  Oh boy, our bodies must whisper to each other about what to do!!


----------



## Carys

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?



I find the first place I notice it is the face


----------



## tigger813

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?




I actually noticed in my hips first. I'm waiting for my tummy to get flat! I'm going to do more core work including crunches!


----------



## pjlla

Carys said:


> I've found grated cauliflower and cheese to be a good alternative to mashed potato for topping shepherd's pie too.  Your running is an inspiration!  Once I'm further down the pounds and my backs had more time to heal I'd like to try the C25k - started it last year but stopped due to injury and never restarted.  I've love to run in a Disney race someday.  Did you start by using C25k or have you always been a runner?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about signing up for the Luck of the iWish 5k although I'd only be able to walk, don't think my back is ready for running yet.  Maybe I'll use Google Maps to plot out a suitably picturesque 5k route!  Does anyone else use Google Maps to plot out routes?



I only just started running in January. I've been exercising regularly since 01/2008... lots of walking, incline walking, Nautilus, and using the Treadclimber at the Y... so I decided to try a bit of interval running on the TM.  One day while doing this interval running I realized that it wasn't as hard as I thought it might be and I felt like I could keep going... so my next time at the Y I tried and accomplished a 5K run on the TM. My time wasn't spectacular, but I was so happy that I was able to do it.  The feeling was really empowering.  I've been trying to run 5K three days a week since then.  I don't love it (yet) but I LOVE the feeling I have when I have reached a new personal best time (like yesterday!).

I really ought to sign up to do some sort of 5K this spring/summer to keep me working hard on the training... but I'm chicken.  

Good idea about using the Google maps.  Unfortunately, where I live I don't have many options unless I drive somewhere else.  My road is a short dead-end, my neighborhood is a loop, and when you leave the neighborhood there is really one on direction to go on.... otherwise you are on a rough, dead-end, dirt road.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> 
> I lose first in my torso -- chest and waist. My hips aren't sure they've been invited to the party, and my thighs seem to have decided not to attend...
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing more of my collarbones again.
> 
> Maria



I think that I lose around my waist/middle first... can't say that I really noticed any particular pattern though.  That said, even after losing nearly 85 pounds, I would still love to lose a bit more in my neck/chin area, and around my waist.  I've resigned myself to my poochy belly hanging around forever.  And I'm lucky that I don't tend to carry a lot of weight in my thighs or hips.  When I gain, I tend to kind of gain equally all over... same with when I lose.  

Well... it looks like we are "enjoying" a bit of snow this morning.  Hopefully not enough to have to change our plans for the day.

DH and DS are heading to the movies with DS's friend later... then they will go bowling and head to McDonald's for dinner (a big treat for both boys).

DD is having a few school friends for a sleepover.  With all of the pressures/changes of high school, her group of close friends has had ZERO time together since last summer.  So they are looking forward to some time to relax and visit together.  Sadly, one of them has a very overbearing mother who has disconnected the home phone and won't let her kids use her cell phone.... so the girls have been unable to reach her.  We are going to stop by her house later to see if we can extend a personal invitation, but we are guessing that her mom will say NO, since it is kind of last minute.  But the girls don't want to leave her out.  

DD and I will be running to the store to buy some treats for tonight/tomorrow. I would have gotten them last  night, but this all came up kind of suddenly last night.  

DD cleaned her room yesterday, so she only needs to clean her bathroom and she will be all set for her company.  My kids RARELY clean their rooms, so I was thrilled to see that she did it and did a good job!

Glad I got my outside run done yesterday... I wouldn't want to be out in the snow today!  I think today will be a WATP day.  

BTW, HAPPY NATIONAL PANCAKE DAY!   Not sure that I should remind you all of that particular "holiday"!  Last year I made pancakes for dinner on Pancake day, but tonight will be pizza for DD and her friends.  Not sure what I will have.  

Well.. DS is awake and bugging me for breakfast.  And I've got to get DD moving too and then get in my workout before we head to the store.  I hope everyone has a wonderful day!......P


----------



## jenanderson

Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?

I would be Sneezy for sure.  This is my 2nd day home sick.  I don't normally stay home sick but my cold is so bad and my nose is running like a faucet - I look and feel horrible.  Today I also have DS home sick with me with the same symptoms.  

Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?

I think I tend to see the weight loss first in my face and then in my waist.  I am still waiting to see a bigger change in my midsection.  I have the tummy going, I have the love handles on the side and I still don't feel comfortable tucking in my clothing.  

Being sick is a big bummer for where I am at.  Since it is just a really bad cold, I have not really lost my appetite but the idea of exercising is not one I want to face.  Yesterday I tried to do some light workout using the Wii but my nose was just too bad.  In the end, I did a few stretches and lifted weights on and off throughout the day.  Today I am feeling a little bit better so I am going to try the treadmill for a bit after taking some cold medicine and sleeping a bit longer.  

Hope everyone has a great day!
Jen


----------



## lisah0711

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> QOTD: Dopey.  My DD is home sick from school today so I'm off work today.  I'm feeling a little discombulated and out of sorts, but not in a bad way, just an inefficient, not quite sure what to do with myself kind of way.



 Hope your DD is feeling better soon.  I gave up trying to get anything done when I stay home with DS when he is sick.  We usually just hang out and watch some movies.  I used to feel I should do housework or something but now I just say "nah!"  

tigger813, you've done a great job getting yourself back on track and heading in the right direction after being sick!    You go, girl!



sahbushka said:


> QOTD:  Well, since they don't have one who was coughing I will go with Sneezy as the closest alternative.  Or maybe dopey since he doesn't talk and I am losing my voice.  Hope it gets better before I leave for Disneyland in 3 days! SArahMay



Have a great time at DL!  Hope that you are feeling better soon!  



pjlla said:


> I need to do some bragging here!  The weather was looking nice so I decided it was time to try running my 5K outside (for the first time).  I didn't really know exactly how far to run, so I figured I'd run for 40 minutes (I can do a 5K on the TM in about 34 minutes, so I figured this would account for running slower without the TM to push me along and for any hills that might slow me down).
> 
> Anyhow,  I measured my distance tonight when I went to pick up DD and I actually ran 4 miles.... in 40 minutes!  That means I did 4 10 minute miles!!  And that includes hills and stepping around frost heaves and puddles!  I am so excited.  I will admit, I did try to avoid the worst of the hills around me, but I definitely had some uphill and downhill sections.... especially around the half way mark.  I'm really excited by this accomplishment and it will definitely encourage me to keep  up the running... especially outside if the weather permits!



Way to go on the running -- you'll be doing a half marathon in no time!   

Thanks for the heads up on National Pancake Day -- I will see if DS would like pancakes for dinner.  No way can I do pancakes this morning.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> So Jillian, I'm a pretty busy stay at home mom. We are always on the go to PTO events, running the kids to practice, and taking DH to the airport. What should I do to avoid the drive thru?
> 
> Well BAMB, when I have busy weeks on the road promoting my weight loss powder or my web site, I like to pack snacks on the go in my Ziploc snack bags. They are great for portion control and eating on the run. The Ziploc snack bags are easy to carry in your purse or gym bag. And the new Ziploc bags with the expandable bottoms are prefect for standing up in the center console of your car.







Carys said:


> Oh cool, I didn't know she had a show starting - although I wouldn't want her as a friend (who needs a friend who Always keeps it real lol?) I think I'd choose her out of the two of them as a workout coach.



Here is some info on the show from the NBC site.  http://www.nbc.com/news/2009/10/20/...of-their-excuses-and-empower-them-to-transfo/  I'm looking forward to watching it but I wouldn't want her to be coming to my house!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?



I've lost my weight around my middle and my thighs as well as, of course, my bust.    A couple of weird spots -- my fingers -- really we could have waited awhile for that -- and my neck.  I am looking forward to see some weightloss in my face and in my derriere.  



jbm02 said:


> Okay, have to confess.  I think February was pretty much a bust for me. Thank God it's the shortest month of the year.    Zilch on the progress.  I am getting re-energized for March!!  And for me, I recognize it is more a mental commitment than ever before.  ... I am gonna do this!!!!



Ah, but it wasn't really a bust because you did something that is underrrated, but really quite an accomplishment, you maintained!  

I am heading off to Arizona for a few days to visit with my Mom.  I will have internet access but it will be sporadic so TTFN and have a great week!


----------



## lisah0711

jenanderson said:


> I would be Sneezy for sure.  This is my 2nd day home sick.  I don't normally stay home sick but my cold is so bad and my nose is running like a faucet - I look and feel horrible.  Today I also have DS home sick with me with the same symptoms.



, jen.  Hope that you and your DS are feeling better soon.  Don't feel like you have to push yourself to exercise because "it's just a cold."  Honor your body if you don't feel well and give it the rest it needs.


----------



## jennz

pjlla said:


> I need to do some bragging here!  The weather was looking nice so I decided it was time to try running my 5K outside (for the first time).  I didn't really know exactly how far to run, so I figured I'd run for 40 minutes (I can do a 5K on the TM in about 34 minutes, so I figured this would account for running slower without the TM to push me along and for any hills that might slow me down).
> 
> Anyhow,  I measured my distance tonight when I went to pick up DD and I actually ran 4 miles.... in 40 minutes!  That means I did 4 10 minute miles!!  And that includes hills and stepping around frost heaves and puddles!  I am so excited.  I will admit, I did try to avoid the worst of the hills around me, but I definitely had some uphill and downhill sections.... especially around the half way mark.  I'm really excited by this accomplishment and it will definitely encourage me to keep  up the running... especially outside if the weather permits!
> 
> My running accomplishment has definitely made me feel less icky and guilty about yesterday's overindulgence.  That and the fact that I managed to get through the day using only 12 points!  Not something I would recommend, but I needed to feel back "in control"  after yesterday, so this helped with that.  I can assure you, my 12 points was spent in a healthy way... egg whites and veggies and a Vitamuffin top for brunch, fruit and nuts for afternoon snack, fish and veggies for dinner,  a bit of healthy EVOO, and plenty of water.
> 
> I'm off to finish the murder mystery I am reading!  TTYT........P



  Great job!!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> So Jillian, I'm a pretty busy stay at home mom. We are always on the go to PTO events, running the kids to practice, and taking DH to the airport. What should I do to avoid the drive thru?
> 
> Well BAMB, when I have busy weeks on the road promoting my weight loss powder or my web site, I like to pack snacks on the go in my Ziploc snack bags. They are great for portion control and eating on the run. The Ziploc snack bags are easy to carry in your purse or gym bag. And the new Ziploc bags with the expandable bottoms are prefect for standing up in the center console of your car.



I think you missed your calling!!   I didn't buy those 3 Musketeers but I might - so keep watching me! lol - I think they'd be a good treat.  Tell me to get scrappin, that's what I need this month!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> 
> I lose first in my torso -- chest and waist. My hips aren't sure they've been invited to the party, and my thighs seem to have decided not to attend...
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing more of my collarbones again.
> 
> Maria



You are hysterical!!  

I have lost in my arms, face and hips so far...I've heard last on is first off and that seems to be true.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?

I lose in my face first. I'm still waiting to see everything else. LOL



pjlla said:


> BTW, HAPPY NATIONAL PANCAKE DAY!   Not sure that I should remind you all of that particular "holiday"!  Last year I made pancakes for dinner on Pancake day, but tonight will be pizza for DD and her friends.  Not sure what I will have.



LOL, I made DD pancakes this morning and I didn't even know it was pancake day! 



jennz said:


> :
> I think you missed your calling!!   I didn't buy those 3 Musketeers but I might - so keep watching me! lol - I think they'd be a good treat.  Tell me to get scrappin, that's what I need this month!!



You will not buy 3 Musketeers, You will not buy 3 Musketeers, You will not buy 3 Musketeers or BAMB will come over there and give you a what for!!! 

go scrap, or take pics and then scrap, or something to keep you busy. 
Hey, I didn't eat Oreos last night, you can do it!!!


----------



## corinnak

pjlla said:


> I really ought to sign up to do some sort of 5K this spring/summer to keep me working hard on the training... but I'm chicken.
> 
> I think that I lose around my waist/middle first... can't say that I really noticed any particular pattern though.  That said, even after losing nearly 85 pounds, I would still love to lose a bit more in my neck/chin area, and around my waist.  I've resigned myself to my poochy belly hanging around forever.  And I'm lucky that I don't tend to carry a lot of weight in my thighs or hips.  When I gain, I tend to kind of gain equally all over... same with when I lose.



Our bodies sound like they react pretty similarly to losing and gaining, right down to the poochy belly!   

About the race - I know it can be intimidating, but it sounds like you're really ready!  Races can be so much fun - a mobile party - definitely a different experience from running alone, too.  Have you read any John Bingham?  I think his books are what got me really psyched up for racing.  


I may just have to whip up some pancakes for the kids tonight.  They love pancakes and would be beyond thrilled to have them for dinner.


Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?

Like Pam, I tend to lose a little all over, but one place I tend to lose is right where you don't want to lose.  I am down from a 42D to a 36B.  I also lose in my hips.  So between losing my bust and hips and my main storage area being my midsection, even at goal,  I never really have much of a waist and my hip/waist ratio is dicey even now.  I'm built kind of like a boy.    The plus side of that is that I can sometimes shop in the Juniors section, though the clothes there tend to be more...flamboyant.  


OH!  Exciting times - I get to go to a TRX demo later this morning.  Bob showed TRX on Biggest Loser once.  It's the strap that you can tie to a tree or whatever and use body weight for resistance.  If I love it, I may sign up for a regular class at the YMCA, even though it costs extra.  A great reward for maintaining during the month of February, right?


----------



## 50sjayne

> sahbushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  Well, since they don't have one who was coughing I will go with Sneezy as the closest alternative.  Or maybe dopey since he doesn't talk and I am losing my voice.  Hope it gets better before I leave for Disneyland in 3 days!
> 
> SArahMay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I know my allergies are starting up around here--think it could be that? If not then Zinc is what always helps me along a little faster.
> 
> 
> 
> jbm02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?   On Monday - Sleepy.  But today - Happy!!!  Part of my happy is that I caught up on the sleep that I lost while obsessing over the weekend and now feel like I am back to myself...
> 
> Congrats to the Canadian ice dancing team!!  I didn't see the results til this morning but was so happy for them!! (see above - I was sleeping.  LOL).  And awesome job by USA!!!  Go, pairs skating, go womens hockey!!!    Shannon, the pictures were great.  I am so glad that you had a great time!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Canadian team was beautiful, truly deserved it. I agreed with the commentator at the end this time, the judges were fair, everyone skated well and clean. Great commentator too.
> I'm glad the Russians got bronze at least, they always clean up in the freestyle. I can only imagine what's going to happen next winter olympics--in Russia.  Side note: I loved the firebird costume!
> Was watching some of the skiing too. the commentator, after some man was whirling around upside down doing a flip and such, was saying how his turn was a little off or something and I was thinking, well he didn't die...under the circumstances that seemed extraordinary in itself to me....
> 
> Quotd--I noticed I was in medium shirts first, took a long time for my rear end to get the message...
Click to expand...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> I ended up eating fat free turkey dogs and some tater tots for supper. The dogs were only 70 calories and I had them on potato rolls (130 cals each) but I had saved some calories for supper time. I found the 3 Musketeers bars at Costco last month. I have to go again soon hope they still have them. [\QUOTE]
> 
> It sounds like you planned your meal, and still had something the kids would enjoy. Now I'm going to have to look for those 3 Musketeers!
> 
> 
> 
> sahbushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  Well, since they don't have one who was coughing I will go with Sneezy as the closest alternative.  Or maybe dopey since he doesn't talk and I am losing my voice.  Hope it gets better before I leave for Disneyland in 3 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, I really hope you recover quickly and have a fabulous time on your trip. I think we need a dwarf named "Healthy", so we can all aspire to be like him!
> 
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: I am definitely Grumpy today!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, I'm sorry -- we all have those days. I hope today is better!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: Happy, definitely! The last few days have been some of the best days in months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are doing fantastic, so great you are having your best days now!
> 
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw those 3 Musketeers at Sam's the other day...are they the truffles?  They were definitely tempting me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yumm. Truffles...I hope they have them at BJ's too! Sounds like Sam's and Costco are all set.
> 
> 
> 
> lovedvc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am definately Bashful today.  I started my new job, everything went really well.  We even got out a half hour early.  I had to have some unexpected dental work this morning and I can still feel it.  Lots of drilling.  Then he tells me one of my teeth is actually rotting.  I always had great teeth, don't know what is happening.  I have to go back next week for that, it's gonna be rough.  I figured after all this I deserved a little TCBY tonight and still managed to stay within my points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a fabulous first day at your new job! I am so sorry about the dental work, that's never fun. I hope you are able to fix everything quickly and enjoy more TCBY!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the truffle crisp! They are heavenly! DH and I are sharing the last one! I know I'm thoughtful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you just? Very nice of you to share!
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just add the 10-15 minutes to your morning exercise so that you don't have to worry about sweating later?
> 
> Anyhow, if you DO decide that you want to do the additional time later in the day, try some light hand weights and look up some exercises to do with those.  I use them several  times a week and I feel like my upper body is really getting stronger, but I don't really "sweat" while I am using them.  They do recommend that you do something for about 5 minutes to get your heart rate up before you do this circuit training, but unless it is really hot, I can do some light jogging in place or jumping jacks or side steps for 5 minutes without sweating too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pam, this is fantastic advice, and what a great accomplishment with your running! You should be very proud!
> 
> 
> 
> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Jillian, I'm a pretty busy stay at home mom. We are always on the go to PTO events, running the kids to practice, and taking DH to the airport. What should I do to avoid the drive thru?
> 
> Well BAMB, when I have busy weeks on the road promoting my weight loss powder or my web site, I like to pack snacks on the go in my Ziploc snack bags. They are great for portion control and eating on the run. The Ziploc snack bags are easy to carry in your purse or gym bag. And the new Ziploc bags with the expandable bottoms are prefect for standing up in the center console of your car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win! Fabulous commercial!
> 
> 
> 
> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> we had a nice day here so I ran errands. boring. Yucky weather for the rest of the week but I think we are turning the corner towards spring. the weekend is supposed to be nice! I can't wait for warmer weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spring, it must be coming eventually...just keep telling yourself it will arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> corinnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I had a whole bunch of quotes, but then the browser crashed and now they are all just gone. I'm just going to hit the QOTD and go be bummed out.
> 
> 2/21 Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?
> 
> It would have been better if I'd actually planned actual meals for every night this week, but at least I wrote down the evening obligations for each night.  We have something every night this week, some nights, two things.  DH is rehearsing for two one-act plays, DS11 is starting boy scouts this week and I am gearing up to paint a backdrop next weekend and several other set pieces as well.  Poor DS6 just gets schlepped along for most stuff.  At least now I know what I'm facing!
> 
> 2/22 Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> 
> I think DH would say I've been Grumpy the past couple of days.  I can't disagree.  And given that all my quotes got lost, I guess that Grumpy is the most appropriate, unfortunately!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens to all of us -- and it is so frustrating to have this fabulous post, and it is just gone...My you have a busy week, no wonder you might be a bit Grumpy! It's hard to keep everything straight with going in many directions. Between dh and I, we have church meeting three nights this week, and ds has gymnastics. I may collapse Friday night. I usually do that anyway, but it may be 7pm instead of 9!
> 
> 
> 
> Carys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Monday QOTD: If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> *
> 
> Definately feeling like Happy today!  Beautiful sunshine after days of rain, I'm pale as a ghost so avoid strong sunlight but it's still great to get some Vit D going home from work.
> 
> Ok, No idea what 3 Musketeers bars are, but can I take a moment to wax lyrical about Costco?  We don't have them in NZ but I love the ones I go to in Taiwan.  They're bad for impulse buys though - at the supermarket an impulse buy will be maybe $5, an impulse buy at Costco can become a budget line in itself     Never regretted a Costco purchase though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you had a great day! 3 Musketeers bars (via wikipedia) -- 3 Musketeers is a candy bar made in the United States by Mars, Incorporated. It is filled with a center made of nougat and whipped chocolate. Outside the U.S. and Canada, the product is known as Milky Way; this name is, in turn, used in the U.S. for the product known elsewhere as the Mars Bar. As chocolate goes, it tends to be a dieter's friend. The truffle crisp has a whipped truffle and airy crisp, enrobed in milk chocolate. Now I'm starting to really want one!
> 
> The Big Box stores are great for stocking up, but it is so easy to spend your entire grocery budget and just get a few things...we go in with a plan and are usually successful in sticking to it.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rain and snow here the rest of the week. I don't think the weathermen are sure what we're going to get. We're always on the borderline of precipitation between the high and the low totals. UGH! I WANT SPRING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real question is, do we believe the weather forecasters, since they have been incredibly wrong recently?! Spring cannot come soon enough for me, but both dh and ds are hoping for a good blizzard before it warms up.
> 
> 
> 
> jbm02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?   On Monday - Sleepy.  But today - Happy!!!  Part of my happy is that I caught up on the sleep that I lost while obsessing over the weekend and now feel like I am back to myself...
> 
> Okay, have to confess.  I think February was pretty much a bust for me. Thank God it's the shortest month of the year.    Zilch on the progress.  I am getting re-energized for March!!  And for me, I recognize it is more a mental commitment than ever before.  ... I am gonna do this!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting enough sleep makes an enormous difference in how we feel! And it's great that you are ready for a fresh start -- you can always have one, that's the beauty of it!
> 
> 
> 
> jbm02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed this while I was typing my response above.  Oh boy, our bodies must whisper to each other about what to do!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, another one like me -- we'll we will just have to keep extending the invitation until those body parts agree to participate!
> 
> 
> 
> Carys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the first place I notice it is the face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure other people do, too -- since everyone looks at your face, what a great place to start!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually noticed in my hips first. I'm waiting for my tummy to get flat! I'm going to do more core work including crunches!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shakira, Shakira -- hips don't lie -- if you notice it there you are definitely torching those calories!
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only just started running in January. I've been exercising regularly since 01/2008... lots of walking, incline walking, Nautilus, and using the Treadclimber at the Y... so I decided to try a bit of interval running on the TM.  One day while doing this interval running I realized that it wasn't as hard as I thought it might be and I felt like I could keep going... so my next time at the Y I tried and accomplished a 5K run on the TM. My time wasn't spectacular, but I was so happy that I was able to do it.  The feeling was really empowering.  I've been trying to run 5K three days a week since then.  I don't love it (yet) but I LOVE the feeling I have when I have reached a new personal best time (like yesterday!).
> 
> I really ought to sign up to do some sort of 5K this spring/summer to keep me working hard on the training... but I'm chicken.
> 
> I think that I lose around my waist/middle first... can't say that I really noticed any particular pattern though.  That said, even after losing nearly 85 pounds, I would still love to lose a bit more in my neck/chin area, and around my waist.  I've resigned myself to my poochy belly hanging around forever.  And I'm lucky that I don't tend to carry a lot of weight in my thighs or hips.  When I gain, I tend to kind of gain equally all over... same with when I lose.
> 
> BTW, HAPPY NATIONAL PANCAKE DAY!   Not sure that I should remind you all of that particular "holiday"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so glad you have discovered running, and I hope you will sign up for a local 5K. I have doen a few, and they really are not intimidating -- especially if you can do one through your local Y. It's more about having fun than racing, and I think you would really enjoy it. No pancakes coming our way today, we had our last for awhile on Fat Tuesday! I hope the sleepover goes well, it sounds like the girls will really enjoy being together.
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> 
> I would be Sneezy for sure.  This is my 2nd day home sick.  I don't normally stay home sick but my cold is so bad and my nose is running like a faucet - I look and feel horrible.  Today I also have DS home sick with me with the same symptoms.
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> 
> I think I tend to see the weight loss first in my face and then in my waist.  I am still waiting to see a bigger change in my midsection.  I have the tummy going, I have the love handles on the side and I still don't feel comfortable tucking in my clothing.
> 
> Being sick is a big bummer for where I am at.  Since it is just a really bad cold, I have not really lost my appetite but the idea of exercising is not one I want to face.  Yesterday I tried to do some light workout using the Wii but my nose was just too bad.  In the end, I did a few stretches and lifted weights on and off throughout the day.  Today I am feeling a little bit better so I am going to try the treadmill for a bit after taking some cold medicine and sleeping a bit longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Jen -- I really hope you feel better soon! It is no fun to be sick, especially when you want to be working out and your body disagrees -- wants to eat but not move. Be gentle with yourself, you will soon be moving at warp speed again!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost my weight around my middle and my thighs as well as, of course, my bust.    A couple of weird spots -- my fingers -- really we could have waited awhile for that -- and my neck.  I am looking forward to see some weightloss in my face and in my derriere.
> 
> I am heading off to Arizona for a few days to visit with my Mom.  I will have internet access but it will be sporadic so TTFN and have a great week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fingers, huh? That is one I have not heard before! have a wonderful time in Arizona, that sounds like a fabulous place to go at the end of February!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed your calling!!   I didn't buy those 3 Musketeers but I might - so keep watching me! lol - I think they'd be a good treat.  Tell me to get scrappin, that's what I need this month!!
> I have lost in my arms, face and hips so far...I've heard last on is first off and that seems to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hadn't heard that before, but I think it has a ring of truth...the 3 Musketeers truffles have 170 cals, 9 grams of fat and 0 fiber, for 2 bars. Sounds like a good snack to me!
> 
> 
> 
> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> 
> I lose in my face first. I'm still waiting to see everything else. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will come! If you build it -- exercise, eating right, positive attitude -- the new you will emerge!
> 
> Let's have an awesome Tuesday!
> 
> Maria
Click to expand...


----------



## lecach

Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?

Usually my tummy and chest and I am definately seeing a difference. In fact, I need new underwear, the old ones are too big now 

I have to celebrate a personal victory today. Try as I might I could not get below the 150's with my weight ever since I got pregnant in 2004. Today I stepped on the scales and for the first time in 6 years I broke the threshold - 149.8 . I feel a little guilty about celebrating since it's not that big of a loss but it was pretty darn hard for me to get here.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

corinnak said:


> Our bodies sound like they react pretty similarly to losing and gaining, right down to the poochy belly!
> 
> About the race - I know it can be intimidating, but it sounds like you're really ready!  Races can be so much fun - a mobile party - definitely a different experience from running alone, too.  Have you read any John Bingham?  I think his books are what got me really psyched up for racing.
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> 
> Like Pam, I tend to lose a little all over, but one place I tend to lose is right where you don't want to lose.  I am down from a 42D to a 36B.  I also lose in my hips.  So between losing my bust and hips and my main storage area being my midsection, even at goal,  I never really have much of a waist and my hip/waist ratio is dicey even now.  I'm built kind of like a boy.    The plus side of that is that I can sometimes shop in the Juniors section, though the clothes there tend to be more...flamboyant.
> 
> OH!  Exciting times - I get to go to a TRX demo later this morning.  Bob showed TRX on Biggest Loser once.  It's the strap that you can tie to a tree or whatever and use body weight for resistance.  If I love it, I may sign up for a regular class at the YMCA, even though it costs extra.  A great reward for maintaining during the month of February, right?



No Need for Speed is a great Bingham book! Corinna, I'm a 36B and I'm nowhere near goal. I think I'll just need a couple of bandaids by the time I get there. I hope you like the TRX. I thought it looked like an interesting tool. 



50sjayne said:


> Oh no. I know my allergies are starting up around here--think it could be that? If not then Zinc is what always helps me along a little faster.
> 
> The Canadian team was beautiful, truly deserved it. I agreed with the commentator at the end this time, the judges were fair, everyone skated well and clean. Great commentator too.
> I'm glad the Russians got bronze at least, they always clean up in the freestyle. I can only imagine what's going to happen next winter olympics--in Russia.  Side note: I loved the firebird costume!
> Was watching some of the skiing too. the commentator, after some man was whirling around upside down doing a flip and such, was saying how his turn was a little off or something and I was thinking, well he didn't die...under the circumstances that seemed extraordinary in itself to me....
> 
> Quotd--I noticed I was in medium shirts first, took a long time for my rear end to get the message...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, I have the skating tivo'd. I'm looking forward to seeing some great skates! I agree, the skiing looks like it is successful if you remain alive
> 
> 
> 
> lecach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> 
> Usually my tummy and chest and I am definately seeing a difference. In fact, I need new underwear, the old ones are too big now
> 
> I have to celebrate a personal victory today. Try as I might I could not get below the 150's with my weight ever since I got pregnant in 2004. Today I stepped on the scales and for the first time in 6 years I broke the threshold - 149.8 . I feel a little guilty about celebrating since it's not that big of a loss but it was pretty darn hard for me to get here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations! That is fantastic! You should be very proud -- sometimes ounces are harder than pounds, and one particular pound can just be hard to lose.
> 
> I'm off to yoga in a bit -- it's our monthly "relaxation yoga" class --which means I need my sleep mask. I know it's good for me, but I do prefer the classes where I feel like I got more movement in. My agency subsidizes the cost, so basically I'm paying $5 to take a nap, which I am perfectly willing to do
> 
> Maria
Click to expand...


----------



## jennz

lecach said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> 
> Usually my tummy and chest and I am definately seeing a difference. In fact, I need new underwear, the old ones are too big now
> 
> I have to celebrate a personal victory today. Try as I might I could not get below the 150's with my weight ever since I got pregnant in 2004. Today I stepped on the scales and for the first time in 6 years I broke the threshold - 149.8 . I feel a little guilty about celebrating since it's not that big of a loss but it was pretty darn hard for me to get here.



Hooray!!


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD:  I first see my loss in my neck.  I have recently been able to see my collar bone and I am starting to be able to feel my hip bone.  I would really like to see my thighs and waist get smaller...I know they are, but I don't SEE it yet.

Take care all!

SarahMay


----------



## princessbride6205

I'm back from my 3 day/2 nt trip to NJ. I ate like it was my job.  On the plus side, I got in 2.5 workouts: a mini strength training session, the elliptical and an outdoor run. 

*Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?*
When I lost the first 10 pounds last summer, I was so excited to see my waist again. My waist continues to be a point I look at to measure progress. 
I have seen my chest shrink, but I'm not sure how much is tied to weight loss, as I had a pregnancy and 14-months of breastfeeding right before I started my weight loss journey last year. And thank goodness I've shrunk - I was up to a 36H in the first few months after DD was born.  
It's funny though, as the fat as been shed, but my shoulders are still the same size, I'm reminded that I have the upper body of a linebacker/Olympic swimmer. My mom insists my giant shoulders are slimming (this from a woman who believed the same about shoulder pads). 
As I build in my strength training and continue running, I hope to see some muscle definition emerge. I used to have nicely toned and muscular legs (not bodybuilder size or anything, just defined). It'd be nice to see some of that again.

*Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey? *
I'm most often a combination of Sneezy, Bashful and Sleepy. Sneezy because I have moderate to severe allergies year-round. Bashful because I'm a pretty shy person (not among friends). Sleepy because I have about 2.5 years to catch up on! I've managed an 8-hour night's sleep probably twice since DD was born!


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

Back from DL!  I love going to DL and LOSING weight!  WOO HOO!!!!!  However, now I am so totally sick...so no gym time for me, can't breathe, but hopefully, can't eat much either !!!!

*Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?*  I usually can tell I am losing weight first by my face...the extra chins seem to disappear first!  My favorite thing is when the rolls around the sides and back start to shrink...that makes me a very happy girl!!!

Hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

lecach said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> 
> Usually my tummy and chest and I am definately seeing a difference. In fact, I need new underwear, the old ones are too big now
> 
> I have to celebrate a personal victory today. Try as I might I could not get below the 150's with my weight ever since I got pregnant in 2004. Today I stepped on the scales and for the first time in 6 years I broke the threshold - 149.8 . I feel a little guilty about celebrating since it's not that big of a loss but it was pretty darn hard for me to get here.



WTG!!!  That's awesome!


----------



## maiziezoe

I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again. 

I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again! 

Bye bye Marlboro! 

*Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?*

According to my hubby the first place I lose is my hips and rear. I think the last place I lose is my chin area. I've started doing chin exercises at night while I watch TV.


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again!
> 
> Bye bye Marlboro!
> 
> *Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?*
> 
> According to my hubby the first place I lose is my hips and rear. I think the last place I lose is my chin area. I've started doing chin exercises at night while I watch TV.



Ann wow!!!!  Congrats!!     And the cold helps...we all know you're not lovin those Chicago winters!


----------



## PeterPan09

maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again!
> 
> Bye bye Marlboro!
> 
> *Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?*
> 
> According to my hubby the first place I lose is my hips and rear. I think the last place I lose is my chin area. I've started doing chin exercises at night while I watch TV.



Good for you!  That's exactly how I did it.  I just decided one day that I was done with smoking and that was it.  Now, do I still want one from time to time-you better believe it.  However, I remember how my clothes used to smell and how much the darn things cost and that's enough to quell the cravings.


----------



## jenanderson

Carys said:


> I'm thinking about signing up for the Luck of the iWish 5k although I'd only be able to walk, don't think my back is ready for running yet.  Maybe I'll use Google Maps to plot out a suitably picturesque 5k route!  Does anyone else use Google Maps to plot out routes?



I think it would be great for you to walk the Luck of the iWish 5K if your back is up to it!  I did the Valentine's Day 5K and it was fun to think of all of us there running/walking .  The Luck of the iWish will be my last virtual race before I enter the "real world" of racing.  I have signed up for a 7K in March and a 5K in April.  This is from a gal who about died on day 1 of the C25K program.  I am now in week 7 of the program and am doing great!



jbm02 said:


> On Monday - Sleepy.  But today - Happy!!!  Part of my happy is that I caught up on the sleep that I lost while obsessing over the weekend and now feel like I am back to myself...
> 
> Okay, have to confess.  I think February was pretty much a bust for me. Thank God it's the shortest month of the year.    Zilch on the progress.  I am getting re-energized for March!!  And for me, I recognize it is more a mental commitment than ever before.  ... I am gonna do this!!!!




Jude - I am glad to hear that you got caught up on some of your sleep!  I bet you feel so much better and I hope that you are finding a bit more time for yourself in your days.  

You can do the weigh loss!  You had a very busy and stressful February but March is a new month.  I will say that I feel like I have stalled out a bit these past 2 weeks but I am ready to switch things up again to get rid of another chunk of weight.  I will help keep you energized!!!  



lisah0711 said:


> , jen.  Hope that you and your DS are feeling better soon.  Don't feel like you have to push yourself to exercise because "it's just a cold."  Honor your body if you don't feel well and give it the rest it needs.



Ohh, so hard to rest.  I struggle with laying around all day but know that I have to get over this cold.  Thankfully I am feeling a bit better this afternoon.  Thanks!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh, Jen -- I really hope you feel better soon! It is no fun to be sick, especially when you want to be working out and your body disagrees -- wants to eat but not move. Be gentle with yourself, you will soon be moving at warp speed again!



Maria - this made me laugh!  You are so true about my body wanting to eat but not move!  I know most people lose weight when they are sick but all the laying around made me want to snack.  Not good!!!!



lecach said:


> I have to celebrate a personal victory today. Try as I might I could not get below the 150's with my weight ever since I got pregnant in 2004. Today I stepped on the scales and for the first time in 6 years I broke the threshold - 149.8 . I feel a little guilty about celebrating since it's not that big of a loss but it was pretty darn hard for me to get here.



YEAH!  This is such a great accomplishment!  It is everyone who is able to share the personal victories with me that lets me know I CAN DO THIS!  We all can do this together and it is so great!  Do not feel guilty for celebrating - any loss is a huge loss!



maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today.



Good for you!  This is such a great decision for your body.  I think about all the healthy lifestyle changes we are all making and it is great!  

Well, I am feeling a bit better this afternoon so I did an easy 2 mile walk on the treadmill.  I am now going to go to WW for my weigh in and then take it easy the rest of the day.  The plan is to go back to work tomorrow and hopefully the cold will just continue to get better.

Later,
Jen


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again!
> 
> Bye bye Marlboro!



Good for you!  keep it up!


----------



## LuvBaloo

okay, time to answer a couple QOTD:

Dwarves - I'm definitely Sleepy!  Too many late nights trying to see all the Olympics on TV in the evening after getting things done in the daytime.  I let my girls stay up last night to watch the Ice Dancing.  All of us stood up and sang along with our anthem   Wasn't it cool to see North America take Gold & Silver!  The US & Canadian teams looked so happy.  I did find it funny that they have the same coaches.  The woman coach swaps from the US jacket to the Canada jacket in between the 2 numbers.  I think it'll be great to see how they both do in the next competition 


WHERE TO SEE THE LOSS:  notice it usually in the waistband of my pants first.  And count me in for the poochy belly group.  I'd like to have a flat lower stomache one day, but I don't really think it will happen.

IWishForDisney - good luck on your job interview 

sahbushk - hope you feel better before your trip!

pjlla - congrats on your run!

lecach -  don't feel guilty for celebrating!  You worked hard to break the threshold and you deserve to feel good about it 

maiziezoe - good riddance to the cigarrettes!  More money for other things (like vacations!)


----------



## LuvBaloo

Its a bit late, but here's the list of folks who haven't sent in a weight for Feb 19th yet.  If you see this and get it sent in before I get online tonight to do the results post, you can still be included!

So here's the folks I don't have weights for:
A Little Pixie Dust
ajb1969
anut4disney
beansf
BernardandMissBianca
CanuckCruiser
denise
Derby
DisFam95
disney mommy
goldcupmom
goofypete
iheartdolewhips
iluvtig2
jbm02
jimmduck
Jimmy (Denise's DH)
KermitRocks
Leader of the Club
lmhall2000
lornak
Lucky'sMom
mandac
MelanieC
mic&min
mousemom11
Mrs D
mrsschlep
Nicholfamily5
Northern Julie
pgumiela
Piglet18
pjlla
poohlove
stace208
StitchIsOurHero
talytam
Where'sPiglet


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again!
> 
> Bye bye Marlboro!



That is awesome.  I quit 6 years ago when we were trying to have our son.   I found a cool program called Freedom From Smoking at the American Lung Association site the online support is what worked for me.   Good luck it is hard to quit smoking.  But you can do it if you have done it before.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD - I definately loose weight in my stomach first.   Then my face and backside.   LOL.  I guess that is a good course to follow.

I got a job today.   I dont know if I am happy or a little sad.    I was bored staying home since my son is in school but I hate to give up my free time.   I hope they really do keep my hours at a per diem level like they said they would.   The pay down here is terrible.  It is half of my old job but what can you do.   I am excited to meet new people and have some adult convo though.   I cant wait to watch the figure skating tonight.  Whoo Hoo.   Have a great day everyone.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again!
> 
> Bye bye Marlboro!



Way to go!!!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  I tend to lose all over.  I would still like to shrink my tummy, arms and thighs, but otherwise I'm not too bad.  Unlike many others I do not loose in the breast area when dieting   I'm not saying it's a bad thing, just the norm for me.


----------



## carmiedog

Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?

pfffft. my ****s.  Of course part of it may be that I 100% weaned my last kid after 10+ years of solid breastfeeding (I'm one of those freaks who believes in extending breastfeeding - don't worry...they're well-weaned by the time they start school!). But that combined with losing 20+ pounds...poor, sad, little deflated balloons.  I need to go bra shopping now because they're way too loose. OK, now I'm depressed and need to go find a cookie. Besides ****s, I'd say hips/waist/butt - it's not an Olympic event trying to fasten up my pants anymore.


----------



## tigger813

Watched my calories all day and am at where I should be. Have done 5 miles of walking workouts plus given a hot stone massage. Heading down shortly to do another 2-3 mile workout before watching the Olympics and finishing The Lost Symbol (50 pages left). Also need to do some cleaning in the living room.  Still drinking my water and am also planning on having my green tea tonight. I made a cup earlier and only got to have about 3 sips before heading out for the afternoon. Client tomorrow has already canceled as she is sick and the weather is going to be lousy. Probably stay home and clean now that everyone is back to work. Got 2 scheduled so far for next week. We got our new business cards and flyers so hopefully business will pick up soon!

Time to WATP with Leslie Sansone. I may try doing the elliptical tomorrow if I'm home alone I'll have more time.

Have a great night! I'll probably stop in again later after I finish my book!


----------



## lovedvc

Only my second day at work and came home with the lovely stomach virus.  I hope it is gone by 1 pm tomorrow I have to be at work then.  Doesn't look good to call in sick to a doctor's office on the 3rd day.  

QOTD: 1st place I lose is my fingers, wrist and chest area by the collar bone.

If I could pick a name for an eighth dwarf my choice for myself would be CRAPPY.  That's how I feel.


----------



## tigger813

Just finished mile 8 for the day! All of them WATP! The 2 and 3 mile with my 3 pound dumbbells and the 3 mile Slim and Sleek Pilates walk!  I feel great! I also did a 75 minute massage earlier today! I was back below what I was last Friday after my workouts this morning and I have stayed TOTALLY on plan all day! Time for some more WATER and some green tea!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again!
> 
> Bye bye Marlboro!




WOHOO!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## redlight

QOTD - I lost mainly in the stomach first. I didn't have a belly till '08 when I gained my breakup weight. And now, it's just about gone! I've also lost some in the back and some off my butt, but my butt is still large and I still have saddlebags.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

OH man, today was the day from Hades. We had a snow day yesterday, so of course the kids were wound up. We had spring pictures and in the spring we do class pictures. This meant we had to do our class, invidividual pictures, and then my kids went with their grade level rooms. We were supposed to have an assembly yesterday that got pushed back to today, so of course that caused problems.

The real issue though was having to evacuate our classroom after sewer gas escaped up the line when they were working on our sink. The place they sent us was a storage room with lots of toys and stuff. Ugh. All in all, my kdis were not nearly as bad as they could have been, but it meant that nothing got done like I wanted it too and it was just very frustrating.


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> Fingers, huh? That is one I have not heard before! have a wonderful time in Arizona, that sounds like a fabulous place to go at the end of February!



Yep, weird, I know.  But the wedding ring had to be retired for awhile -- amazing!  I am hoping for some temperature over 70 in Arizona!  



lecach said:


> I have to celebrate a personal victory today. Try as I might I could not get below the 150's with my weight ever since I got pregnant in 2004. Today I stepped on the scales and for the first time in 6 years I broke the threshold - 149.8 . I feel a little guilty about celebrating since it's not that big of a loss but it was pretty darn hard for me to get here.



 Woot!  Woot!  Way to go!  How exciting!  Your hard work is paying off.



Peace.love.mickey said:


> Back from DL!  I love going to DL and LOSING weight!  WOO HOO!!!!!  However, now I am so totally sick...so no gym time for me, can't breathe, but hopefully, can't eat much either !!!!



Glad you had a good time at DL but sorry you brought back a not so nice souvenir.  Hope that you are feeling better soon!  



maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again!
> 
> Bye bye Marlboro!
> 
> *Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?*
> 
> According to my hubby the first place I lose is my hips and rear. I think the last place I lose is my chin area. I've started doing chin exercises at night while I watch TV.



Go, Ann, Go!    You can do this!  What a great gift to yourself and your family to get rid of that habit for good.  You can all go on a Disney vacation with the money you'll save.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> QOTD - I definately loose weight in my stomach first.   Then my face and backside.   LOL.  I guess that is a good course to follow.
> 
> I got a job today.   I dont know if I am happy or a little sad.    I was bored staying home since my son is in school but I hate to give up my free time.   I hope they really do keep my hours at a per diem level like they said they would.   The pay down here is terrible.  It is half of my old job but what can you do.   I am excited to meet new people and have some adult convo though.   I cant wait to watch the figure skating tonight.  Whoo Hoo.   Have a great day everyone.



Congrats on the new job.  It will be fun to get out in the adult world.  My son got to liking daycare so much he would ask me to come back and get him later!  



lovedvc said:


> Only my second day at work and came home with the lovely stomach virus.  I hope it is gone by 1 pm tomorrow I have to be at work then.  Doesn't look good to call in sick to a doctor's office on the 3rd day.
> 
> QOTD: 1st place I lose is my fingers, wrist and chest area by the collar bone.
> 
> If I could pick a name for an eighth dwarf my choice for myself would be CRAPPY.  That's how I feel.



 lovedvc.  This is rough week for you and when you add the stress of a new job, it's ten times worse.  I hope you have an understanding boss and that you are feeling better soon.

Jessi, sounds like a wild day in your classroom but the kids rose to the occassion.  Some day you will have a regular day, in your regular room, everyone will do what they are supposed to and you get everthing done that you want.  It will happen one of these days.  Think of all the great character building exercises you have going on until that time!  

Tomorrow will be a test of my weightloss progress.  Last time I flew on US Air in the front row, I had to have a seatbelt extender -- it was very, very embarrassing.  The only time it's ever happened.  I have a seat in the same row tomorrow.  I'll live if I need an extender but I am really hoping that I won't.  I had no problem on my Florida flights and that was a couple of years ago -- yet it nags me.  

On a good note today I had a new client who told me that he has had at least ten people in the last five years tell him that I am an excellent attorney.  That made me feel very nice because so often I only hear about the people who don't like me.  

So on that happy note I will head off the Arizona and keep in touch when I can.  Have a great evening all!


----------



## sahbushka

Just had to let everyone know...I had my weekly weigh in at my ww meeting tonight and had a huge loss...4.6....which brought me to 198.6 lbs!!!!!  I am in WONDERLAND!!!!  So excited...I am off to Disneyland on Thursday so I doubt it will stay in the 100's but I am so excited to see it!

SarahMay


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

sahbushka said:


> Just had to let everyone know...I had my weekly weigh in at my ww meeting tonight and had a huge loss...4.6....which brought me to 198.6 lbs!!!!!  I am in WONDERLAND!!!!  So excited...I am off to Disneyland on Thursday so I doubt it will stay in the 100's but I am so excited to see it!
> 
> SarahMay





That's so awesome!  What a wonderful feeling!  Have fun at Disneyland and whether you maintain or not, I'll be paying attention to how you get back on the straight and narrow.  I've been on and off program all week since getting back and I was only there for one day this time!!!


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

sahbushka said:


> Just had to let everyone know...I had my weekly weigh in at my ww meeting tonight and had a huge loss...4.6....which brought me to 198.6 lbs!!!!!  I am in WONDERLAND!!!!  So excited...I am off to Disneyland on Thursday so I doubt it will stay in the 100's but I am so excited to see it!
> 
> SarahMay



HAVE FUN!  You will walk off all of the treats !!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS:
Reporting in this week:  3!
Congrats to Corinnak & 50sjayne & PaulaSue for successfully maintaining!  
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------110
not reporting in for 1 week------16
not reporting in for 2 weeks------10
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 11
Excused-------------------------8
weigh ins-----------------------65
gains----------------------------11
maintains------------------------10
losses--------------------------43
first time or returning weigh-ins----1

*Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 7!*
This weeks total group loss 69.7 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.52% 
Total group weight loss so far 894.2 pounds!  
We are aiming for 1000!  

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 135 weighins for our start weigh-in on Jan 1st)
65/ 135 = 48%  (this doesnt include the _excused_ people, which would make it over 50%)


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 7? This week Ive done a simple *TOP 10 LIST*!  That criteria will change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
*The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 7 Superstars!!*
#10- 1.41% - my3princes
#9- 1.42% - Kitchensinkguy
#8- 1.43% - leamom2princesses
#7- 1.44% - Tasha+Scott
#6- 1.60% - DisneyFam5
#5- 1.71% - IWISHFORDISNEY
#4- 1.90% - PedroPete3
#3- 2.10% - Carmiedog
#2- 2.48% - happysmyly

and now

The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge 
Week 7 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 2.97 % - carys


Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *carys*!!! 
What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  This is something new for BL9 

We have done 7 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 47% complete.
3TinksAndAnEeyore	53.6
A Little Pixie Dust	47.3
beansf	48.7
bouldertcr	57.5
chskover	21.7
debf	20.7
denise	12.9
DisCanCan	0
disney mommy	10.0
DisneyFam5	55.3
Double	39.2
happysmyly	57.3
heatherlynn444	26.7
IWISHFORDISNEY	38.9
jbm02	33.3
jenanderson	48.3
JFrey4240	50.5
jimmaher69	23.2
Jimmy (Denise's DH)	7.9
joy@disney	20.0
kimara	77.5
Kitchensinkguy	63.6
leamom2princesses	33.3
LegoMom3	21.4
lisah0711	55.0
lisaviolet	6.7
LittleSeacow	22.7
lovedvc	57.0
LuvBaloo	17.0
maiziezoe	44.1
mandac	-2.9
MaryAz	63.3
MickeyMagic	26.7
mousemom11	20.0
MrIncrediDad	51.7
my3princes	-5.0
NC Tink	31.3
Peace.love.mickey	23.0
pgumiela	20.6
poohlove	26.0
redwalker	8.0
Riverhill	13.3
Rose&Mike	50.7
sahbushka	20.7
shellynn24	22.6
StitchIsOurHero	30.5
talytam	22.5
Tasha+Scott	32.0
tigger813	51.1
wezee	41.7
Worfiedoodles	22.0
zacem'smom	45.2


----------



## Carys

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I dont know if I am happy or a little sad.



That's ok, we can all be excited for you   Congratulations, finding work can be daunting at the best of times, you've done a great thing!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> The real issue though was having to evacuate our classroom after sewer gas escaped up the line when they were working on our sink.



 Sounds like a rough day!  Had a giggle though because half a dozen bad puns about how to describe what a terrible day it was sprung into my mind after reading this bit, none of which are family friendly so I won't say them! 



lisah0711 said:


> Tomorrow will be a test of my weightloss progress.  Last time I flew on US Air in the front row, I had to have a seatbelt extender -- it was very, very embarrassing.  The only time it's ever happened.
> [...]
> On a good note today I had a new client who told me that he has had at least ten people in the last five years tell him that I am an excellent attorney.



I find that seatbelt lengths can vary quite alot between airlines and even between models of aircraft on the same airline, and even in neighbouring seats in the same row!  They tend to be especially short in economy seats on Asian airlines I find.  Good luck for the flight and congrats on the great feedback!  My degree is in law (and politics - conjoint degree) although I decided not to practice.  Do you enjoy your work?



sahbushka said:


> I am in WONDERLAND!!!!



SarahMay, what an awesome achievement!  You must be so proud of yourself, I would be - what an inspiration   Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Carys

LuvBaloo said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge
> Week 7 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 2.97 % - carys



Thanks Baloo!  I think we can put it down to it being my first week which is always the easiest, but the clippie in my sig sure is a great reminder for me to keep up the hard yards!  Thanks for all the wonderful support I've received during my first week, you guys are such an inspiration


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why? 

I can't wait to read how everyone sees themselves!

Maria


----------



## jenanderson

sahbushka said:


> Just had to let everyone know...I had my weekly weigh in at my ww meeting tonight and had a huge loss...4.6....which brought me to 198.6 lbs!!!!!  I am in WONDERLAND!!!!  So excited...I am off to Disneyland on Thursday so I doubt it will stay in the 100's but I am so excited to see it!
> 
> SarahMay



Way to go!    It is so great that you had such an incredible loss and were able to see the 100s!  



Carys said:


> Thanks Baloo!  I think we can put it down to it being my first week which is always the easiest, but the clippie in my sig sure is a great reminder for me to keep up the hard yards!  Thanks for all the wonderful support I've received during my first week, you guys are such an inspiration



Great job on your first week!


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all of our superstars and a BIG congratulations to our biggest loser, carys!  Great job on your first week!  

I am seeing lots of good progress toward our goals, too, as well as our group goal.  Will we have to set our group goal higher again?  I hope so!  



sahbushka said:


> Just had to let everyone know...I had my weekly weigh in at my ww meeting tonight and had a huge loss...4.6....which brought me to 198.6 lbs!!!!!  I am in WONDERLAND!!!!  So excited...I am off to Disneyland on Thursday so I doubt it will stay in the 100's but I am so excited to see it! SarahMay



SarahMay that is so exciting!    What a great thing to happen before you leave for Disneyland.  Have a wonderful time!  I can remember when you first joined our challenge last summer and got started -- you've come a long way and done so well.  



Carys said:


> I find that seatbelt lengths can vary quite alot between airlines and even between models of aircraft on the same airline, and even in neighbouring seats in the same row!  They tend to be especially short in economy seats on Asian airlines I find.  Good luck for the flight and congrats on the great feedback!  My degree is in law (and politics - conjoint degree) although I decided not to practice.  Do you enjoy your work?



I think I'll be fine, it's just that I got that icky feeling in my stomach when I realized that I was sitting in the same spot again -- why can we remember embarrassing incidents with such clarity years later but can only vaguely recall good things?!?  

I practice law with my DH so I have a lot of freedom that most attorneys don't have.  I've been doing it for 18 years now so I am pretty committed but I am looking for my so called "encore career."  DH says practicing law is like playing golf -- a lot of time you are just hitting the ball time after time, some good shots, some bad, plodding to the next hole.  But every once in awhile you get that perfect shot that sails right where you want it.  And its memory is enough to get you to keep playing.  If you enjoy what you are doing now I would stick with it -- lots of folks have law degrees but don't practice.  

Great question, Maria, I need to ponder my answer and will answer later.

Have a great day all!


----------



## mikamah

Congratulations Carys!!!  And a big whoo hoo to all the top losers!!!
The numbers are just amazing, and even though I haven't contributed much to that total, I love being a part of such a successful group.  We'll make 1000 pounds for sure, and 50 % retention is great.  It's been 2 months, and I still have a hard time keeping up with the thread!!  That's success!!!!  Weigh to go everyone!!!

Shannon- for the wonderful job you do weightkeeping.

Now to catch up on the qotds
monday-love the dwarf question.  On monday I would have been Busy or Crazy if there was one, but today I'd say I'm Happy.  It's my 4 hour day at work, and after school we're going to pick up the house a bit, and just chill out.  I only hope Michael is Happy and not Grumpy after school, or that will change me to grumpy too.

tues- I notice my weight loss in my neck and legs first, and then the chest.  I used to have a waist, but it doesn't come back like it used to.  I've heard other perimenopausal women say that the belly fat gets worse with the hormones, and I think I'm headed in that direction.  

wed- fun question about the hotel.  I'd say Pop century would fit my personality.  I'm fun loving, laid back, easy to get along with.  Love a good game of pac man too.  

maiziezoe- Congrats on quitting smoking!!  You'll do great, I like someone's idea to save that money and take a vacation.  

Jessi-on your day, and all your hard work to help your kids.  You are an inspiration.  

Lisa-  You've done so well, that seatbelt should be just fine.  It is amazing how we can remember the bad things so easily, and the good ones fade away too quickly.  I don't think it's the same with kids though.  I remember one horrific day i had with michael when he was about 3, and at the end of the day I'm thinking we'd have a little talk, and it might help him change his behavior so I asked him, "now michael, how did you think today was?", and he answered, " It was a great day, Mommy,"  and so I hugged him, and thought he's not remembering all my bad moments, so why should I.   Have a wonderful time in Arizona.  

Sarah- congrats on hitting one-derland!!!  That is awesome, and with all the walking you'll do on your trip, you might just stay there!! 

Hugs to those who have been sick.  It's been a tough winter.

Have a great day.


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again!
> 
> Bye bye Marlboro!




There aren't enough "smilie" symbols for me to show how PROUD I am of this!!  WOOHOO!!   

This is a HUGE decision and a HUGE accomplishment.  Just remember, it will have to be a CONSCIOUS decision EVERY DAY (at least for the first few years).  I had a close friend who quit smoking but then picked it up a few years later.  When I asked her  about it she said that the CRAVING just doesn't seem to ever go away.  But then she quit again and she said finally after about 5 years, the thought of smoking was DISGUSTING, not appealing at all.  So you will have to be DILIGENT for a long time.  Don't be afraid to get help in the form of a support group and/or some nicotine patches or lozenges.  I can't speak from experience, but I know that those help many people.   But if you can do it cold turkey, then WAY TO GO!!

You are my hero and inspiration this week!  



sahbushka said:


> Just had to let everyone know...I had my weekly weigh in at my ww meeting tonight and had a huge loss...4.6....which brought me to 198.6 lbs!!!!!  I am in WONDERLAND!!!!  So excited...I am off to Disneyland on Thursday so I doubt it will stay in the 100's but I am so excited to see it!
> 
> SarahMay



ONE-derland is a ONE-derful place to be!!    I can remember crossing that line a few years ago and it was so nice!  My next big goal was to be within the 170's... and that felt super too!  You will be there in NO TIME!!    The first time I hit the 130's I took a picture of the scale!!  Now that I am struggling to stay in the 130's and get to my goal (130 even) I try to keep remembering the excitement of that day... the picture helps!

Enjoy DL and say Hi to Mickey for me!  I am currently scrapping our 2005 DL trip pictures and I LOVE reliving that trip... it was so wonderful.  I'm envious of your visit.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> 
> I can't wait to read how everyone sees themselves!
> 
> Maria



Well... I stayed at the Contemporary in 1974 (yup, I'm old!), at the Carribbean Beach Resort in 1992 (honeymoon), and Pop Century in 2008 (family trip).  Other than that we have stayed off-site, so I don't have a lot of first-hand knowledge of the resorts.  

I will say that I am most like.... All-Star Movies.  I am famously cheap/frugal, but I still like to have fun (value resort but still nice theming).  I have parts of my personality that "bigger than life" (giant icons), but I think that I am easy to be around for the most part (easy to maneuver around the resort).  I love family time and relaxing (family suites, pools, game room),  I love to watch movies, but most of all I love everything DISNEY!!

Wish I could say that I was regal and classy like Grand Floridian or something like that, but that just isn't really me.  


Well fellow New Englanders.... are you getting this mess out your windows like I am??? I haven't watched the news this week so I didn't know it was coming!!  DD has three friends over from last night and I have NO idea when they will be able to head home!  Fortunately, I stocked up on some basic groceries yesterday, so at least they won't starve if they end up having to stay the entire day (and maybe overnight again??? ).

It would appear that we have at least 12" of snow already and it is still coming down at a good clip!  I don't particularly mind the snow today, because at least it doesn't cause a school snow day (we are on winter break) and I don't really have to go anywhere (I imagine that DD's swim practice will end up being cancelled tonight).  We still have electricity and heat and water, we have plenty of food in the house and we are all here safely, so all is good I suppose.  

I have a game planned with prizes for the girls to play after breakfast (whenever they decide to get up, of course!) so that should take care of most of the morning time.  Then if I can get DH or DS to shovel a path to the hot tub (or I could do it and call it exercise time!), then the girls can hit the hot tub for a while.  It is fun to sit there while the snow falls all around you!

I'm having a GREAT week, food-wise, after my huge disaster last Sunday.  Too bad it took a terrible fall from the wagon like that to spur me on to have a great week.  I haven't DARED to take a peek at the scales, but hopefully I will break even?? That might be too much to ask, but I did have an unexpected gain of 1 lb last week, which might have been an ovulation bloating fluke, so maybe that disappeared and a real 1lb. appeared in its place and I will break even.  Like my funky math skills??

The girls had pizza and chips and ice cream sundaes last night.  I managed to stick with taco salad (no meat, just fat free refried beans, greens/cukes/tomatoes/carrots,  a crushed  taco shell, and my "taco dressing" which is 2 Tb. of Bolthouse Farms creamy yogurt blue cheese dressing and 3 Tb. of salsa, blended... YUMMMMY!), lowfat microwave popcorn, seltzer, a cup of 1 pt. Peppermint Mocha Latte (my newest discovery).  I made sure I was up in my room in bed before they launched into the ice cream sundaes!  Can't eat ice cream if I'm asleep!

I've had my breakfast already, so I hopefully won't be tempted by the muffins I made for the girls.  I had an omelet made with 3 egg whites, spinach, green pepper and onion, half a 100 calorie bagel, plain, and a cup of my half point morning hot drink (my own concoction).... plus a slice of grapefruit I had while making up the fruit tray for the girls.  

I will have to dig around and figure out what I am making the girls for lunch (if they ever get up!) if they hang around that long.  I have plenty of bread... I could offer pb&j, grilled cheese or..... not sure what else I have, since I rarely buy lunch meat.  

I have some of the perch left from the other night.  I put it in a marinade and will cook that up for myself for lunch.  I had fish for lunch yesterday and it was so good!  I took a piece of the leftover breaded perch I had made on Monday day, warmed it up and put it in a whole wheat wrap with some LC cheese and romaine.  It was a great fish sandwich!  I think I will have today's fish at lunch over a salad, since I bought LOTS of salad stuff earlier this week (I found a BUNCH of it marked down for clearance, as it was approaching its sell-by date").  

Well.... I think I will go get some exercise and do the first run of snowblowing and surprise DH when he gets up (yup... he is on vacation too and is STILL asleep!... He is like a teenager!).  And I will shovel that hot tub path.  Hopefully the snow isn't TOO wet and heavy.... I hate dealing with it when it is like that.... it clogs the snowblower up and I have to keep stopping.... plus it is heavy to shovel!.  Oh well.. life in New England..................P


----------



## my3princes

We have a snow day today   The boys are so excited as we haven't had much snow at all this year.  I think we have about a foot now, but it is really heavy wet snow.  This storm is supposed to end tonight with another right on its heals.  I don't mind these late storms as the temps will be in the 40s by the weekend and it will all melt away.


----------



## tigger813

pjlla: We only had 2-3 inches though the way the plow guy was plowing you would've thought we had a foot at 4:40 am. Pouring here now and huge puddles everywhere! We did have a 90 minute delay! Hope the power stays on and you have a fun day.

Kindergarten registration later today and dancing and theater for the girls.

DH stayed home since we didn't get much sleep last night.

Did 3 miles this morning and weighed myself and I'm at a new LOW!!!!! Hoping to change my clippie to 45 tomorrow or Friday. Of course, eating a Swiss cake roll was a bad thing to do for breakfast! Just have to cut back on the calories for the rest of the day!


----------



## sahbushka

Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> 
> I can't wait to read how everyone sees themselves!
> 
> Maria



Probably POR.  That resort has both the bayou rooms and the mansion rooms.  I feel like I have a bit of both in me...a little rustic and a little polished depending on what kind of situation I am going into.

Have a great day all!

SarahMay


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  Which WDW resort...

I guess I will say Fort Wilderness.  I'm very independent and unique, like each of the sites.  I like to be a part of the whole "magical vacation", but I like to have my own things and not have to rely on eating out every night.  I love the entertainment options and since I'm a down to earth kinda gal I love the campfire sing a long and driving around in the golf carts.  It's like roughin it on crack


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning 

Catching up on the QOTD  

Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)
The  luge I always wanted to try it

Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week? 
Stay on task.... take it one day at a time....get off the sofa and walk

Monday QOTD: If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
Monday I would of been a cross between Sleepy and Grumpy Today I'm trying to be Happy 

Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
I wish the first place I lost weight was my backside but of course it's not.
Need to just keep walking

Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why? 

Most of the time (when I'm not focusing on myself) I'm positive, happy, upbeat, and sunny so the Beach Club comes to mind.

Have a great day all


----------



## happysmyly

Huge congrats to all of the losers and maintainers this week!!  Way to go !!!  And congrats to everyone who is still here--2 months into this and we are still half here--even if you've had gains--if you're still here--wahoo!!!   and biggest congrats to carys  glad you have joined us this week 

Lecach--so excited for you to break through your 150 wall--that is soooo cool! 

Ann - I am so impressed with your decision to quit smoking!  May you be blessed with all that you need to keep that going!    

Lisa - I hope that your flight to Arizona is comfortable with a regular seatbelt   With all the snow and cold around this board--Arizona sure sounds nice right now.  Enjoy the visit with your mom--and I hope this flight is memorable for the comfort instead of a needed extender 

SarahMay--Major congrats on reaching One-derland before heading to wonderland   and I must say that that 85 lb clippie looks great on you!  I want to let you know that you are one here that I watch you for an example--it looks like you started a bit lighter than I did--and to see that you are now in the 100s and wearing that great 85 lb clippie it helps me to think that I can do this too   Thank you!!!!!  I hope your Dland trip is everything that you want it to be--and that it's filled with lots of magic and fun!!!

QOTDs - 
Where do I see weight loss first?  I really don't know - I'm pretty fat everywhere (except my calves) and I think I'm losing it everywhere--though not really noticeable.  In fact--I've lost 26 pounds and I only have 1 friend who makes any comments--and that's cause she is trying to lose too (so I think it's more encouraging than anything else from her).  But - being as big as I was and am (started at 297.5) - 26 pounds doesn't really change my overall look.  And knowing that I've got another 99 to go before I'm in the healthy BMI range--I am guessing it will be another 30-40 lbs before others really start to notice any change.  But I notice and I try hard to not minimize any progress in the right direction 

Which WDW resort is me?  Well - I love movies and music and frugality--so the All Star Movies is my favorite and AS Music is my 2nd choice.  I also LOVE animals and it's a dream of mine to someday stay at the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  During our trip there Sept 2008 my mom and I went over there for an evening of exploring and I just loved it--watching the animals at night, the pool area - even liked their 'food court'.  But then the frugality kicks in and I just can't see doing that on our salary--but Disney dreams are the best dreams


----------



## LuvBaloo

Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> 
> I can't wait to read how everyone sees themselves!
> 
> Maria



TOUGH question.  We've stayed at Disneyland hotel, Caribean and POR, and AllStar Music.
Out of those, I'm definitely most like POR:  a little class, a little rustic, mostly quiet with a bit of crazy


----------



## tea pot

maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again!
> 
> Bye bye Marlboro!
> .



WOW Congrats I'm so Happy for you  Hang in there you can do this day by day I know you can  




sahbushka said:


> Just had to let everyone know...I had my weekly weigh in at my ww meeting tonight and had a huge loss...4.6....which brought me to 198.6 lbs!!!!!  I am in WONDERLAND!!!!  So excited...I am off to Disneyland on Thursday so I doubt it will stay in the 100's but I am so excited to see it!
> 
> SarahMay



WONDERLAND is a great place to be......  All the best 

*CONGRATULATIONS*
The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge 

Week 7 Biggest Loser!!

*#1- 2.97 % - carys*


----------



## heatherlynn444

such a good question of the day!
part of me says beach club b/c i love fun, and the beach, and being cheery/bright colors, and part of me says the Grand floridian, which is my favorite resort, b/c I love relaxing, and slowing down to a slower pace of life, like back during that time, I love to think of relaxing and having tea lol! I love the grandness of it, the pampered feeling, and all the white clean looking colors!


----------



## sahbushka

happysmyly said:


> SarahMay--Major congrats on reaching One-derland before heading to wonderland   and I must say that that 85 lb clippie looks great on you!  I want to let you know that you are one here that I watch you for an example--it looks like you started a bit lighter than I did--and to see that you are now in the 100s and wearing that great 85 lb clippie it helps me to think that I can do this too   Thank you!!!!!  I hope your Dland trip is everything that you want it to be--and that it's filled with lots of magic and fun!!!
> )



Awww, you made me tear up!  Thank you.  It has been quite a journey so far but having these boards and a husband who is also being more healthy has really helped.  I had a really tough time in September and October...kept losing and gaining the same few pounds, but this time I stuck with it and eventually was able to start losing again!  I wish you the best of luck in your weight loss journey!

SarahMay


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: This is a tough one! I think probably Animal Kingdom Lodge! We stayed there in April and despite our room choice being a bit messed up it was the most relaxed atmosphere. I love animals so looking out the hall windows onto the Savannah was just amazing and relaxing. 

Time to go register my baby for Kindergarten now! Of course, someone just stopped in at the spa wanting a massage in 45 minutes. I was there all morning yesterday before my client arrived. And nobody came in. He said he'd call in the morning. I can be there until 2:15 tomorrow and can go back at night if necessary. It always happens when I'm not there. UGH!


----------



## maiziezoe

Congrats to Carys!!!  Ways to go!!  




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> QOTD - I definately loose weight in my stomach first.   Then my face and backside.   LOL.  I guess that is a good course to follow.
> 
> I got a job today.   I dont know if I am happy or a little sad.    I was bored staying home since my son is in school but I hate to give up my free time.   I hope they really do keep my hours at a per diem level like they said they would.   The pay down here is terrible.  It is half of my old job but what can you do.   I am excited to meet new people and have some adult convo though.   I cant wait to watch the figure skating tonight.  Whoo Hoo.   Have a great day everyone.



Congrats on your job! 



lovedvc said:


> Only my second day at work and came home with the lovely stomach virus.  I hope it is gone by 1 pm tomorrow I have to be at work then.  Doesn't look good to call in sick to a doctor's office on the 3rd day.
> 
> QOTD: 1st place I lose is my fingers, wrist and chest area by the collar bone.
> 
> If I could pick a name for an eighth dwarf my choice for myself would be CRAPPY.  That's how I feel.



I hope you are feeling better soon!  



sahbushka said:


> Just had to let everyone know...I had my weekly weigh in at my ww meeting tonight and had a huge loss...4.6....which brought me to 198.6 lbs!!!!!  I am in WONDERLAND!!!!  So excited...I am off to Disneyland on Thursday so I doubt it will stay in the 100's but I am so excited to see it!
> 
> SarahMay



Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! 




pjlla said:


> There aren't enough "smilie" symbols for me to show how PROUD I am of this!!  WOOHOO!!
> 
> This is a HUGE decision and a HUGE accomplishment.  Just remember, it will have to be a CONSCIOUS decision EVERY DAY (at least for the first few years).  I had a close friend who quit smoking but then picked it up a few years later.  When I asked her  about it she said that the CRAVING just doesn't seem to ever go away.  But then she quit again and she said finally after about 5 years, the thought of smoking was DISGUSTING, not appealing at all.  So you will have to be DILIGENT for a long time.  Don't be afraid to get help in the form of a support group and/or some nicotine patches or lozenges.  I can't speak from experience, but I know that those help many people.   But if you can do it cold turkey, then WAY TO GO!!
> 
> You are my hero and inspiration this week!



Thanks to EVERYONE for the congratulations. Yesterday was pretty easy until after dinner. It's such a habit for me to go out and have a smoke before I start the dishes. I wasn't a big smoker, only 4 a day (with my first cup of coffee, after lunch, after dinner and before bed) but I was so used to the habit. Instead of smoking after lunch, I went out for a three mile walk and after dinner I ate a small tootsie roll and looked at the pricing for cruises.


----------



## maiziezoe

*Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
*

I'm going to say the Grand Floridian... mostly because I was born in Florida and even though I haven't lived there in a long time, I feel like my heart is always there and I am a Floridian. 

Oh, and I LOVE the restaurants there and the breakfast at 1900 Park Fare with Mary Poppins, who I love!


----------



## 50sjayne

maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> I don't smoke in the house... only outside. Since I've lost weight I'm always cold. It suddenly dawned on my how stupid it is for me to get all bundled up to go outside to smoke. I come in the house from smoking and it takes me forever to get warm.... then I do it all over again!
> 
> Bye bye Marlboro!
> 
> *Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?*
> 
> According to my hubby the first place I lose is my hips and rear. I think the last place I lose is my chin area. I've started doing chin exercises at night while I watch TV.



I wish you luck. Whenever I see that someone is going to quit smoking I don't have a lot of hope for them. I wish there was a magic cure for you.
 I know it's not the same, but when I was 18 for about a year I was a meth addict. I quit when I got pregnant (was trying to when I got pregnant) and with one last lost weekend after she was born never did it again. It took probably 10 years to _not_ want it.
 I think addiction to cigarettes and meth are about the same as far as craving goes but the fact that cigarettes are legal makes it harder to quit I think....


----------



## joy@disney

Just saw a Target commercial, it said "find your little number" then showed a little bikini.  I know they were talking about the little "price" number, but it made me think of the little "weight" number I want to find.

I guess losing weight can really be all consuming at times.  That's okay though, at least I know that my head is in the game and I am thinking positively.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## pjlla

Well.... it looked like the snow had turned to rain.... but now back to snow.  

I spent 90 minutes snowblowing and shoveling.  It was so deep that the snowblower couldn't do it in one pass.... so I would make a pass and then finish it with the shovel... plus I shoveled the path to the hot tub.  I had done the majority of the long part of the driveway before DH came out to take over and do the turn around area and the end of the driveway (where it was about waist high from the plow).  While I was out there I was definitely huffing and puffing and sweating like a cow (I had to take off my coat and remove my sweatshirt underneath and then put my coat back on).  I was sweaty and wet and snowy and icky.  I feel like I have completed my workout for the day!  

I warmed up some lunch for everyone and have been working at my scrapbooking table.  I am PRAYING that swim practice is cancelled tonight, but it isn't as of yet.  I wish the coach would take into consideration that many of us live 30 minutes or more away from the Y!!

Well... I think there is a parent here to retrieve a teenager visitor!  I guess I should go say hi!..................P


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?

That is tough.   I am thinking The Grand Floridian.   It is just so alive to me.   Right in the heart of everything.   You can watch and hear MK wake up every morning.  Watching the fireworks from the courtyard pool.  Hearing the dog howling, train whistle, and seeing the monorail go into MK.   All of it makes me feel alive with Disney magic.

The other extreme is Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Makes me have that far away exotic feel like I am in another land.  Another side of life I love.  

So that is me loving exotic things and to be right in the heart of it all.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

sahbushka said:


> QOTD:  I first see my loss in my neck.  I have recently been able to see my collar bone and I am starting to be able to feel my hip bone.  I would really like to see my thighs and waist get smaller...I know they are, but I don't SEE it yet.



I'm sure you will see it soon -- you are on a roll!



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm back from my 3 day/2 nt trip to NJ. I ate like it was my job.  On the plus side, I got in 2.5 workouts: a mini strength training session, the elliptical and an outdoor run.
> 
> *Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?*
> When I lost the first 10 pounds last summer, I was so excited to see my waist again. My waist continues to be a point I look at to measure progress.
> I have seen my chest shrink, but I'm not sure how much is tied to weight loss, as I had a pregnancy and 14-months of breastfeeding right before I started my weight loss journey last year. And thank goodness I've shrunk - I was up to a 36H in the first few months after DD was born.
> It's funny though, as the fat as been shed, but my shoulders are still the same size, I'm reminded that I have the upper body of a linebacker/Olympic swimmer. My mom insists my giant shoulders are slimming (this from a woman who believed the same about shoulder pads).
> As I build in my strength training and continue running, I hope to see some muscle definition emerge. I used to have nicely toned and muscular legs (not bodybuilder size or anything, just defined). It'd be nice to see some of that again.
> 
> *Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey? *
> I'm most often a combination of Sneezy, Bashful and Sleepy. Sneezy because I have moderate to severe allergies year-round. Bashful because I'm a pretty shy person (not among friends). Sleepy because I have about 2.5 years to catch up on! I've managed an 8-hour night's sleep probably twice since DD was born!



Great job getting the workouts in, Nicole, they definitely help balance out the eating! It sounds like you definitely deserve some full nights of sleep. 



Peace.love.mickey said:


> Back from DL!  I love going to DL and LOSING weight!  WOO HOO!!!!!  However, now I am so totally sick...so no gym time for me, can't breathe, but hopefully, can't eat much either !!!!
> 
> *Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?*  I usually can tell I am losing weight first by my face...the extra chins seem to disappear first!  My favorite thing is when the rolls around the sides and back start to shrink...that makes me a very happy girl!!!



I'm glad you had a wonderful trip, and I hope you feel better soon, it sounds like you'll be looking quite svelte!



maiziezoe said:


> I decided to quit smoking today. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmmm.... I think I will stop smoking". So, I did. I put what was left of my last pack into the kitty litter garbage (no way I was going to get it out of there if I was jonesing for one) and put the kitty litter garbage at the curb and watched the garbage man take it away. I started smoking when I was 16 (I'm almost 42). I quit cold turkey with all of my pregnancies. 4 years ago I quit and didn't pick it up for over 3 years... then last May I started again.
> 
> *Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?*
> 
> According to my hubby the first place I lose is my hips and rear. I think the last place I lose is my chin area. I've started doing chin exercises at night while I watch TV.



Congratulations on your resolve! I know it will help your overall health -- and I hope the chin exercise help, too! 



jenanderson said:


> I think it would be great for you to walk the Luck of the iWish 5K if your back is up to it!  I did the Valentine's Day 5K and it was fun to think of all of us there running/walking .  The Luck of the iWish will be my last virtual race before I enter the "real world" of racing.  I have signed up for a 7K in March and a 5K in April.  This is from a gal who about died on day 1 of the C25K program.  I am now in week 7 of the program and am doing great!
> 
> Well, I am feeling a bit better this afternoon so I did an easy 2 mile walk on the treadmill.  I am now going to go to WW for my weigh in and then take it easy the rest of the day.  The plan is to go back to work tomorrow and hopefully the cold will just continue to get better.



I'm all for virtual racing -- it's great to do an event when it is convenient for you! I'm glad you're feeling better, I hope work is not too strenuous!



LuvBaloo said:


> okay, time to answer a couple QOTD:
> 
> Dwarves - I'm definitely Sleepy!  Too many late nights trying to see all the Olympics on TV in the evening after getting things done in the daytime.  I let my girls stay up last night to watch the Ice Dancing.  All of us stood up and sang along with our anthem   Wasn't it cool to see North America take Gold & Silver!  The US & Canadian teams looked so happy.  I did find it funny that they have the same coaches.  The woman coach swaps from the US jacket to the Canada jacket in between the 2 numbers.  I think it'll be great to see how they both do in the next competition.
> 
> WHERE TO SEE THE LOSS:  notice it usually in the waistband of my pants first.  And count me in for the poochy belly group.  I'd like to have a flat lower stomache one day, but I don't really think it will happen.



We could definitely have a subthread called, "The Poochy Belly Group"! It is very fun to hear your national anthem!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> QOTD - I definately loose weight in my stomach first.   Then my face and backside.   LOL.  I guess that is a good course to follow.
> 
> I got a job today.   I dont know if I am happy or a little sad.    I was bored staying home since my son is in school but I hate to give up my free time.   I hope they really do keep my hours at a per diem level like they said they would.   The pay down here is terrible.  It is half of my old job but what can you do.   I am excited to meet new people and have some adult convo though.



Congratulations on your new position! I'm sure you will enjoy spending time with adults, and hopefully your pay scale will improve over time. I think the way you lose sounds good. 



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  I tend to lose all over.  I would still like to shrink my tummy, arms and thighs, but otherwise I'm not too bad.  Unlike many others I do not loose in the breast area when dieting   I'm not saying it's a bad thing, just the norm for me.



All over sounds like a very good way to lose! Less frustrating all around. 



carmiedog said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> 
> pfffft. my ****s.  Of course part of it may be that I 100% weaned my last kid after 10+ years of solid breastfeeding (I'm one of those freaks who believes in extending breastfeeding - don't worry...they're well-weaned by the time they start school!). But that combined with losing 20+ pounds...poor, sad, little deflated balloons.  I need to go bra shopping now because they're way too loose. OK, now I'm depressed and need to go find a cookie. Besides ****s, I'd say hips/waist/butt - it's not an Olympic event trying to fasten up my pants anymore.



You made me laugh out loud! I'm glad it's no longer an Olympic event to get dressed! And yes, you should go buy a new, supportive bra -- you ahve clearly earned it! 



tigger813 said:


> We got our new business cards and flyers so hopefully business will pick up soon!



I hope things pick up -- as it warms up and people want to leave their homes, hopefully you will see much more new business. 



lovedvc said:


> Only my second day at work and came home with the lovely stomach virus.  I hope it is gone by 1 pm tomorrow I have to be at work then.  Doesn't look good to call in sick to a doctor's office on the 3rd day.
> 
> QOTD: 1st place I lose is my fingers, wrist and chest area by the collar bone.
> 
> If I could pick a name for an eighth dwarf my choice for myself would be CRAPPY.  That's how I feel.



Oh my, I am so sorry you feel that way! I really hope today is better. 



tigger813 said:


> I have stayed TOTALLY on plan all day! Time for some more WATER and some green tea!



Great job staying on plan!



redlight said:


> QOTD - I lost mainly in the stomach first. I didn't have a belly till '08 when I gained my breakup weight. And now, it's just about gone! I've also lost some in the back and some off my butt, but my butt is still large and I still have saddlebags.



I love that phrase "break up weight" -- I'm sorry you gained it, but I know you are extra glad to see it go! 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> OH man, today was the day from Hades. We had a snow day yesterday, so of course the kids were wound up. We had spring pictures and in the spring we do class pictures. This meant we had to do our class, invidividual pictures, and then my kids went with their grade level rooms. We were supposed to have an assembly yesterday that got pushed back to today, so of course that caused problems.
> 
> The real issue though was having to evacuate our classroom after sewer gas escaped up the line when they were working on our sink. The place they sent us was a storage room with lots of toys and stuff. Ugh. All in all, my kdis were not nearly as bad as they could have been, but it meant that nothing got done like I wanted it too and it was just very frustrating.



Oh my, you did have quite a day -- I really hope today was better. How is the not eating out for Lent going? Are you enjoying the meals you pre-made?



lisah0711 said:


> Yep, weird, I know.  But the wedding ring had to be retired for awhile -- amazing!  I am hoping for some temperature over 70 in Arizona!
> 
> Tomorrow will be a test of my weightloss progress.  Last time I flew on US Air in the front row, I had to have a seatbelt extender -- it was very, very embarrassing.  The only time it's ever happened.  I have a seat in the same row tomorrow.  I'll live if I need an extender but I am really hoping that I won't.  I had no problem on my Florida flights and that was a couple of years ago -- yet it nags me.
> 
> On a good note today I had a new client who told me that he has had at least ten people in the last five years tell him that I am an excellent attorney.  That made me feel very nice because so often I only hear about the people who don't like me.
> 
> So on that happy note I will head off the Arizona and keep in touch when I can.  Have a great evening all!



I'm sure it was a happy note, and you did not need the extender -- you have made great progress! And it is so great to be appreciated for the work you do, what a great comment!



sahbushka said:


> Just had to let everyone know...I had my weekly weigh in at my ww meeting tonight and had a huge loss...4.6....which brought me to 198.6 lbs!!!!!  I am in WONDERLAND!!!!  So excited...I am off to Disneyland on Thursday so I doubt it will stay in the 100's but I am so excited to see it!



Congratulations on the fabulous weigh in! Onderland is incredible, and you are going to do great on your trip!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?



You would think I would have had an answer for my own question...I'm going to say The Boardwalk -- because I like to be in the middle of the action, but I also like to have a quiet place to retreat. 



lisah0711 said:


> I am seeing lots of good progress toward our goals, too, as well as our group goal.  Will we have to set our group goal higher again?  I hope so!
> 
> I practice law with my DH so I have a lot of freedom that most attorneys don't have.  I've been doing it for 18 years now so I am pretty committed but I am looking for my so called "encore career."  DH says practicing law is like playing golf -- a lot of time you are just hitting the ball time after time, some good shots, some bad, plodding to the next hole.  But every once in awhile you get that perfect shot that sails right where you want it.  And its memory is enough to get you to keep playing.  If you enjoy what you are doing now I would stick with it -- lots of folks have law degrees but don't practice.



I hope we need a higher group goal, we are doing so well! 18 years in any profession is a laudable accomplishment, Congratulations! 



mikamah said:


> It's been 2 months, and I still have a hard time keeping up with the thread!!  That's success!!!!  Weigh to go everyone!!!
> 
> Now to catch up on the qotds
> monday-love the dwarf question.  On monday I would have been Busy or Crazy if there was one, but today I'd say I'm Happy.  It's my 4 hour day at work, and after school we're going to pick up the house a bit, and just chill out.  I only hope Michael is Happy and not Grumpy after school, or that will change me to grumpy too.
> 
> tues- I notice my weight loss in my neck and legs first, and then the chest.  I used to have a waist, but it doesn't come back like it used to.  I've heard other perimenopausal women say that the belly fat gets worse with the hormones, and I think I'm headed in that direction.
> 
> wed- fun question about the hotel.  I'd say Pop century would fit my personality.  I'm fun loving, laid back, easy to get along with.  Love a good game of pac man too.



I think if there had been a Busy, we'd all select that one! Great idea! I remember pac man! 



pjlla said:


> Well... I stayed at the Contemporary in 1974 (yup, I'm old!), at the Carribbean Beach Resort in 1992 (honeymoon), and Pop Century in 2008 (family trip).  Other than that we have stayed off-site, so I don't have a lot of first-hand knowledge of the resorts.
> 
> I will say that I am most like.... All-Star Movies.  I am famously cheap/frugal, but I still like to have fun (value resort but still nice theming).  I have parts of my personality that "bigger than life" (giant icons), but I think that I am easy to be around for the most part (easy to maneuver around the resort).  I love family time and relaxing (family suites, pools, game room),  I love to watch movies, but most of all I love everything DISNEY!!
> 
> Wish I could say that I was regal and classy like Grand Floridian or something like that, but that just isn't really me.
> 
> Well fellow New Englanders.... are you getting this mess out your windows like I am??? I haven't watched the news this week so I didn't know it was coming!!  DD has three friends over from last night and I have NO idea when they will be able to head home!  Fortunately, I stocked up on some basic groceries yesterday, so at least they won't starve if they end up having to stay the entire day (and maybe overnight again??? ).
> 
> It would appear that we have at least 12" of snow already and it is still coming down at a good clip!  I don't particularly mind the snow today, because at least it doesn't cause a school snow day (we are on winter break) and I don't really have to go anywhere (I imagine that DD's swim practice will end up being cancelled tonight).  We still have electricity and heat and water, we have plenty of food in the house and we are all here safely, so all is good I suppose.
> 
> I'm having a GREAT week, food-wise, after my huge disaster last Sunday.  Too bad it took a terrible fall from the wagon like that to spur me on to have a great week.  I haven't DARED to take a peek at the scales, but hopefully I will break even?? That might be too much to ask, but I did have an unexpected gain of 1 lb last week, which might have been an ovulation bloating fluke, so maybe that disappeared and a real 1lb. appeared in its place and I will break even.  Like my funky math skills??



I think one of the things that makes life interesting is that we all have different personalities! I'm waiting for someone to say they are most like the Contemporary -- a happenin' guy or gal! Sorry for your snow storm. I'm further south in NE, and we are getting way too much rain. I'd rather have snow, but it's not to be. I'm glad you are all set up, though. It's hard to feel too bad when you are shoveling a path to your hot tub! It sounds magical to sit in the hot tub and watch the snow fall! 



my3princes said:


> We have a snow day today   The boys are so excited as we haven't had much snow at all this year.  I think we have about a foot now, but it is really heavy wet snow.  This storm is supposed to end tonight with another right on its heals.  I don't mind these late storms as the temps will be in the 40s by the weekend and it will all melt away.



Enjoy your snow day! I hope the boys have a wonderful time. 



tigger813 said:


> Did 3 miles this morning and weighed myself and I'm at a new LOW!!!!! Hoping to change my clippie to 45 tomorrow or Friday.



Congratulations on the new low! 



sahbushka said:


> Probably POR.  That resort has both the bayou rooms and the mansion rooms.  I feel like I have a bit of both in me...a little rustic and a little polished depending on what kind of situation I am going into.



Ah, a woman of complexity -- sounds great! 



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  Which WDW resort...
> 
> I guess I will say Fort Wilderness.  I'm very independent and unique, like each of the sites.  I like to be a part of the whole "magical vacation", but I like to have my own things and not have to rely on eating out every night.  I love the entertainment options and since I'm a down to earth kinda gal I love the campfire sing a long and driving around in the golf carts.  It's like roughin it on crack



Ok, you made me sputter tea on my keyboard! Sounds like you are unique, and in a good way.



tea pot said:


> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)
> The  luge I always wanted to try it
> 
> Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?
> Stay on task.... take it one day at a time....get off the sofa and walk
> 
> Monday QOTD: If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
> Monday I would of been a cross between Sleepy and Grumpy Today I'm trying to be Happy
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?
> I wish the first place I lost weight was my backside but of course it's not.
> Need to just keep walking
> 
> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> 
> Most of the time (when I'm not focusing on myself) I'm positive, happy, upbeat, and sunny so the Beach Club comes to mind.



Ah, a Beach Clubber -- sounds lovely, what a great way to be!



happysmyly said:


> Huge congrats to all of the losers and maintainers this week!!  Way to go !!!  And congrats to everyone who is still here--2 months into this and we are still half here--even if you've had gains--if you're still here--wahoo!!!   and biggest congrats to carys  glad you have joined us this week
> 
> QOTDs -
> Where do I see weight loss first?  I really don't know - I'm pretty fat everywhere (except my calves) and I think I'm losing it everywhere--though not really noticeable.  In fact--I've lost 26 pounds and I only have 1 friend who makes any comments--and that's cause she is trying to lose too (so I think it's more encouraging than anything else from her).  But - being as big as I was and am (started at 297.5) - 26 pounds doesn't really change my overall look.  And knowing that I've got another 99 to go before I'm in the healthy BMI range--I am guessing it will be another 30-40 lbs before others really start to notice any change.  But I notice and I try hard to not minimize any progress in the right direction
> 
> Which WDW resort is me?  Well - I love movies and music and frugality--so the All Star Movies is my favorite and AS Music is my 2nd choice.  I also LOVE animals and it's a dream of mine to someday stay at the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  During our trip there Sept 2008 my mom and I went over there for an evening of exploring and I just loved it--watching the animals at night, the pool area - even liked their 'food court'.  But then the frugality kicks in and I just can't see doing that on our salary--but Disney dreams are the best dreams



First of all -- you said it all -- what a great group with phenomenal losses!

Disney dreams are the best! You are doing great -- some of us have more to lose than others, but we are all moving at our own pace, and moving forward. You are making progress, even if you think it's harder for others to see, it is happening! I bet if you had blood tests done, you would find you have improved your cholesterol and blood pressure -- you are getting healthier, which is more important than the current number on the scale!



LuvBaloo said:


> TOUGH question.  We've stayed at Disneyland hotel, Caribean and POR, and AllStar Music.
> Out of those, I'm definitely most like POR:  a little class, a little rustic, mostly quiet with a bit of crazy



It is interesting -- a little alligator bayou and a little mansion -- somewhere in between there is an awesome place!



heatherlynn444 said:


> such a good question of the day!
> part of me says beach club b/c i love fun, and the beach, and being cheery/bright colors, and part of me says the Grand floridian, which is my favorite resort, b/c I love relaxing, and slowing down to a slower pace of life, like back during that time, I love to think of relaxing and having tea lol! I love the grandness of it, the pampered feeling, and all the white clean looking colors!



Another great mix -- it all sounds good!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: This is a tough one! I think probably Animal Kingdom Lodge! We stayed there in April and despite our room choice being a bit messed up it was the most relaxed atmosphere. I love animals so looking out the hall windows onto the Savannah was just amazing and relaxing.



I suspected we might get at least one animal lover! Does this mean you're a little wild?! 



maiziezoe said:


> Thanks to EVERYONE for the congratulations. Yesterday was pretty easy until after dinner. It's such a habit for me to go out and have a smoke before I start the dishes. I wasn't a big smoker, only 4 a day (with my first cup of coffee, after lunch, after dinner and before bed) but I was so used to the habit. Instead of smoking after lunch, I went out for a three mile walk and after dinner I ate a small tootsie roll and looked at the pricing for cruises.



What a great new habit -- walking and a tootsie roll sounds great to me, and I'm always up for planning another vacation! 



maiziezoe said:


> *Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> *
> 
> I'm going to say the Grand Floridian... mostly because I was born in Florida and even though I haven't lived there in a long time, I feel like my heart is always there and I am a Floridian.
> 
> Oh, and I LOVE the restaurants there and the breakfast at 1900 Park Fare with Mary Poppins, who I love!



Ah, a native Floridian! How can you go wrong with Mary Poppins?!



joy@disney said:


> Just saw a Target commercial, it said "find your little number" then showed a little bikini.  I know they were talking about the little "price" number, but it made me think of the little "weight" number I want to find.
> 
> I guess losing weight can really be all consuming at times.  That's okay though, at least I know that my head is in the game and I am thinking positively.



It's much better to be thinking about what you are doing, then mindlessly eating...trust me. That doesn't end up with a good result. 



50sjayne said:


> I know it's not the same, but when I was 18 for about a year I was a meth addict. I quit when I got pregnant (was trying to when I got pregnant) and with one last lost weekend after she was born never did it again. It took probably 10 years to _not_ want it.
> I think addiction to cigarettes and meth are about the same as far as craving goes but the fact that cigarettes are legal makes it harder to quit I think....



How brave of you to share that  I know you are in a much better place now, and looking forward to enjoying life to the fullest at your new weight, without addiction holding you back 



pjlla said:


> I spent 90 minutes snowblowing and shoveling.  It was so deep that the snowblower couldn't do it in one pass.... so I would make a pass and then finish it with the shovel... plus I shoveled the path to the hot tub.  I was sweaty and wet and snowy and icky.  I feel like I have completed my workout for the day!



That would have been my cue to jump in the hot tub! I hope you got to spend some time there, you certainly earned it! 

Maria


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I'm going to have to go with the cabins at Ft. Wilderness as well. I'm more of a do-it-yourselfer (is that a word?) and being able to make my own meals really appeals to me. Plus, I stayed there the first time I went to WDW so it brings back lots of memories for me.

Yesterday, I started a dance class. It's modern/jazz. I enjoyed it, although it wasn't nearly as aerobic as I had hoped. Still 80 min. of exercise, but not a workout, IMHO. I'm hoping to get an hour of solid exercise in tonight. I'm on track with regards to calories and steps for the day. Dinner tonight is whatever is available so I should easily be able to find something that keeps me under my calorie max. for the day. I'm down for the week as of now. Hoping to keep it that way.

It's raining here in CT. I'm not sure how much more snow we'll be getting. To all those who are getting snow, be careful shoveling and stay warm!

Have a great day tomorrow and night tonight!

CC


----------



## tigger813

Yes, worfiedoodles, I can definitely be wild, especially after a drink or two!

Still pouring here. Having some potato, sour cream and chive pierogies with light Ragu sauce. Then it's off to pick up DD1 at theatre class.

I still need to get 2 more miles in today to reach 5!


----------



## corinnak

Carys said:


> Aside from the 9.30am-12am (not a typo) construction in the apartment below, things are going great this week, the scales are already slowing down alot (boo) but still on the downwards trajectory.    I'm thinking about signing up for the Luck of the iWish 5k although I'd only be able to walk, don't think my back is ready for running yet.  Maybe I'll use Google Maps to plot out a suitably picturesque 5k route!  Does anyone else use Google Maps to plot out routes?




I don't use google maps, but I have used Mapmyrun.com more than once!


Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why? 

I'm thinking Saratoga Springs.  Understated, perhaps and definitely not in the thick of things, BUT relaxing, enjoyable, diverse and slightly elegant but in a more subtle, functional way.  Either that or, as many assert about SSR:  Boring and themeless.   I also incorporate aspects of the large fitness center, spa and.....pizza ovens at Artist's Palette, not to mention the kitchens in the units.  You can measure me in furlongs.  I am not, however, at all into horse racing.


Have I mentioned that I started going to WW meetings again after I discovered that my roommate for marathon weekend is actually a leader??  I just went to weigh in for the 5th maintenance week today and here's a bit of an NSV-SV.  I was attending a meeting I've never been to before because the piano teacher has a broken ankle and well, that's not really relevant, but anyway, I did not know this woman.  I weighed in while wearing a zip-up hoodie over my regular shirt.  She asked if I wanted to take off the sweatshirt and seemed to think that I should, but I said "I think I'm still within maintenance range, right?"  And she said "Yes, you definitely are!"  And I said, "Well, then it doesn't really matter, does it!"  It's nice not to worry about whether or not I'm wearing a sweater when I weigh in.


----------



## jbm02

As usual, I have alot to catch up on!
Shannon - you are doing an AWESOME job on keeping track of all of us!!!
Sarah May - Congrats on hitting the 100s!!!!  
Maizie - my DH quit smoking about 5 years ago.  I was so, so happy when he made that decision.  Good luck to you!!  Remember, feel free to vent here!!!

Carys - Congrats on the BL of the week!!!!!



Carys said:


> My degree is in law (and politics - conjoint degree) although I decided not to practice.  Do you enjoy your work?


Cary and Lisa, looks like there are at least a few of us here.  I work for our state health dept, doing doctor disciplinary cases and am also a JAG in the National Guard.  LOVE both of my jobs.  I'm definitely in the prosecutor-mind (as opposed to defense.  You have to really "believe" to do that job and I think I am just a little too cynical for that...)  I was lucky to find a job I like as much as my previous one at the DA's office.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> 
> Maria



Wow, that's a hard one.  I'm definitely NOT funky enough for the POP or exotic enough for the Poly or AKL, and had too much tenting in the Army to ever say Fort Wilderness and, face it, not classy enough for the Grand Floridian!!  LOL.  But I think I am a little more high maintenance than one of the values - I love all the little extras the mods and deluxes have (even though I am pretty frugal myself...) Love to go out at night or to the races to the "real" Saratoga - I might be like SSR (but haven't been there yet...) Love the flavor of the Beach Club - bright, optimistic and little nostalgic.  Yup, I think that's me - the Beach Club!! 



pjlla said:


> Well... I stayed at the Contemporary in 1974 (yup, I'm old!), at the Carribbean Beach Resort in 1992 (honeymoon), and Pop Century in 2008 (family trip).  Other than that we have stayed off-site, so I don't have a lot of first-hand knowledge of the resorts.
> 
> 
> Well fellow New Englanders.... are you getting this mess out your windows like I am??? I haven't watched the news this week so I didn't know it was coming!!  DD has three friends over from last night and I have NO idea when they will be able to head home!  Fortunately, I stocked up on some basic groceries yesterday, so at least they won't starve if they end up having to stay the entire day (and maybe overnight again??? ).
> 
> It would appear that we have at least 12" of snow already and it is still coming down at a good clip!  I don't particularly mind the snow today, because at least it doesn't cause a school snow day (we are on winter break) and I don't really have to go anywhere (I imagine that DD's swim practice will end up being cancelled tonight).  We still have electricity and heat and water, we have plenty of food in the house and we are all here safely, so all is good I suppose.


Pjilla, I was at the CR in 1974 too (with my family)!!  That was our first trip to Disney - when it was only 1 park and there were actual E-tickets...

Humming "Phineas and Ferb's Best Day Ever".  Today really was a terrific day.  Lots of snow here today too.  I think we got between 16 and 18 inches.  Snow day from kids and DH's school.  And I stayed home too (snow plaows didn't make it to our street til after 9:30 this morning...).  Went sledding with the kids this morning, had a moms vs. kids snowball fight, shovelled the walkways (DH took care of the driveway), cleaned the pantry, fridge and microwave, washed the kitchen floor, 3 loads of laundry, hung out with DH and watched last nights Olympics (thanks, DVR!) and then had a great family dinner.  Productive, happy day!! And I stayed within my points!!


----------



## jennz

50sjayne said:


> I wish you luck. Whenever I see that someone is going to quit smoking I don't have a lot of hope for them. I wish there was a magic cure for you.
> I know it's not the same, but when I was 18 for about a year I was a meth addict. I quit when I got pregnant (was trying to when I got pregnant) and with one last lost weekend after she was born never did it again. It took probably 10 years to _not_ want it.
> I think addiction to cigarettes and meth are about the same as far as craving goes but the fact that cigarettes are legal makes it harder to quit I think....



 You are a very strong woman!



maiziezoe said:


> *Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> *
> 
> I'm going to say the Grand Floridian... mostly because I was born in Florida and even though I haven't lived there in a long time, I feel like my heart is always there and I am a Floridian.
> 
> Oh, and I LOVE the restaurants there and the breakfast at 1900 Park Fare with Mary Poppins, who I love!



We are flipped!  I was born in Chicago, raised in Orlando.   



corinnak said:


> Have I mentioned that I started going to WW meetings again after I discovered that my roommate for marathon weekend is actually a leader??  I just went to weigh in for the 5th maintenance week today and here's a bit of an NSV-SV.  I was attending a meeting I've never been to before because the piano teacher has a broken ankle and well, that's not really relevant, but anyway, I did not know this woman.  I weighed in while wearing a zip-up hoodie over my regular shirt.  She asked if I wanted to take off the sweatshirt and seemed to think that I should, but I said "I think I'm still within maintenance range, right?"  And she said "Yes, you definitely are!"  And I said, "Well, then it doesn't really matter, does it!"  It's nice not to worry about whether or not I'm wearing a sweater when I weigh in.



Woo hoo  - that's great!  Yes I can imagine that must be a fantastic feeling.  No more taking off your sweater, shoes, earrings, watch...



jbm02 said:


> Humming "Phineas and Ferb's Best Day Ever".  Today really was a terrific day.  Lots of snow here today too.  I think we got between 16 and 18 inches.  Snow day from kids and DH's school.  And I stayed home too (snow plaows didn't make it to our street til after 9:30 this morning...).  Went sledding with the kids this morning, had a moms vs. kids snowball fight, shovelled the walkways (DH took care of the driveway), cleaned the pantry, fridge and microwave, washed the kitchen floor, 3 loads of laundry, hung out with DH and watched last nights Olympics (thanks, DVR!) and then had a great family dinner.  Productive, happy day!! And I stayed within my points!!



Sounds like a wonderful family day!  It's so fun when everything comes together.  I'm glad you had such a great one.

Jess - how was your day today?  Better, I hope?

QOTD:  I would have to say AKL...secluded, nicely themed but casual. lots of areas to look out and see what's going on without having to be in the middle of the party...that's me!  I can be a loner, have to make myself get out...

We got our Walk It Out for wii Monday - I don't remember if I posted or not.  DD and I played for an hour Monday and today I played for an hour and got a great workout in.  Very fun!!  Tomorrow I'm going to do it on our mini-tramp since my foot is hurting now (I looked in 3 different stores here for the KT tape and no one has heard of it!  I'll have to order it online.)


----------



## tigger813

Did 6 miles today and a lot of running around with the kids this afternoon. I went a little over on calories today as I had a handful of chips.

Doing the Walk to Disney challenge thread and I hit 201 miles. Of course I still have 1102 to go but I'm enjoying this challenge. I think that's one of the reasons I'm so committed to WATP!

Going to enjoy the Olympics for the rest of the night. Can't wait to watch Apolo Anton Ohno tonight! He's very exciting to watch! Just made myself a cup of Green Tea and about to finish the last 20 pages of The Lost Symbol!

Hoping to reach another low tomorrow so I can have a good loss for the week. Making a La Choy Sweet and Sour chicken for supper tomorrow night. Gonna have to really watch my calories before supper so I don't over do it. 

I hope to get in 6-8 miles tomorrow. 3 miles at 5:30am, 2 more at 7:30 and another 2 in the afternoon and another 1-2 tomorrow night. Girls both have play dates after school one here and one at another house so I should be able to get a 2 mile workout in after school

Good night all!


----------



## redlight

> I love that phrase "break up weight" -- I'm sorry you gained it, but I know you are extra glad to see it go!



Yes, Worfiedoodles, I am very happy to have that weight off me! I'm about 8-10 lbs below my pre-breakup weight.


----------



## jenanderson

Evening Everyone!  Today is one of those good days/bad days sort of deals.

The bad day things....well, I still have a cold but it is at least manageable.  Being sick did not help me at all though.  I laid around for 2 days and my exercise really should not even count - I did stretches and some light free weights while sitting on the couch.  Tried to do some time on the TM but after 1.5 miles yesterday I had to give up.  Then, I know most people don't want to eat when they are sick but that is all I wanted to do.  I wrote it all down and it is not horrible but it was more than I would normally do.  So, now I am feeling not so great about where I am at.

The good day things....the cold is better so today I was able to do 2 miles on the TM.  I also went out with friends and was able to say no to the margaritas (a huge feat with this group)!  

I am feeling a bit blah about the whole exercise and diet thing this week and I know it is because I have not felt great.  My whole goal was to have a good week this week and I know it is not going to be what I wanted.  So, I am going to have to have an attitude adjustment and be prepared to get it moving again.  I know this means a bunch going back a ways to where I scheduled EVERYTHING and stuck to it.  I have gotten lazy and I need to find some major motivation to get going again.  I have got to learn to accept that there are going to be weeks (weeks as in plural...more than one week) that are a struggle.  I am pretty sure that in the end this week is simply going to be a maintaining week and I need to learn that it doesn't mean I can't do this.  

Have I whined enough?  Alright, I am going to read all the motivating quotes I collected from all of you and try to get myself back on track again.

Ohhh....almost forgot the QOTD:

Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why? 

No question about it...the Poly!  I know that I am really a high strung person at times and there is a lot of stress in my life...but...I am at my best when I am laid back and go with the flow.  When we get to the Poly, the whole family knows that mom is at peace and it is where I am most "me"!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hey folks alot of us DISers on the Podcast board are facebook friends too.   here is a list if anyone here is interested in being facebook friends.  We all play farmville and talk Disney too.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2104359


----------



## princessbride6205

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey folks alot of us DISers on the Podcast board are facebook friends too.   here is a list if anyone here is interested in being facebook friends.  We all play farmville and talk Disney too.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2104359


I searched for you on FB but no luck. 



jenanderson said:


> Evening Everyone!  Today is one of those good days/bad days sort of deals.
> 
> The bad day things....well, I still have a cold but it is at least manageable.  Being sick did not help me at all though.  I laid around for 2 days and my exercise really should not even count - I did stretches and some light free weights while sitting on the couch.  Tried to do some time on the TM but after 1.5 miles yesterday I had to give up.  Then, I know most people don't want to eat when they are sick but that is all I wanted to do.  I wrote it all down and it is not horrible but it was more than I would normally do.  So, now I am feeling not so great about where I am at.
> 
> The good day things....the cold is better so today I was able to do 2 miles on the TM.  I also went out with friends and was able to say no to the margaritas (a huge feat with this group)!
> 
> I am feeling a bit blah about the whole exercise and diet thing this week and I know it is because I have not felt great.  My whole goal was to have a good week this week and I know it is not going to be what I wanted.  So, I am going to have to have an attitude adjustment and be prepared to get it moving again.  I know this means a bunch going back a ways to where I scheduled EVERYTHING and stuck to it.  I have gotten lazy and I need to find some major motivation to get going again.  I have got to learn to accept that there are going to be weeks (weeks as in plural...more than one week) that are a struggle.  I am pretty sure that in the end this week is simply going to be a maintaining week and I need to learn that it doesn't mean I can't do this.
> 
> Have I whined enough?  Alright, I am going to read all the motivating quotes I collected from all of you and try to get myself back on track again.


Aww, Jen. It's okay to whine if that helps. I know you'll get back into your healthy groove. It's so hard when you're not feeling your best! 

*QOTD: Disney Resort?*
I think the Grand Californian is my all time favorite and is probably the closest to my personality. I like the outdoors, but prefer to enjoy them and then return to my luxury room (no camping for me!). I like trees.  I was in California nearly once a month last year for work (Hollywood area), and despite the smog, traffic and that I was born an east coast girl, I really felt a connection there.


----------



## LuvBaloo

*Sorry folks, I messed up and posted the week 5 goal %'s instead of week 7.

So here's the correct post:*

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  This is something new for BL9 

We have done 7 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 47% complete.
3TinksAndAnEeyore	76.8
A Little Pixie Dust	47.3
beansf	48.7
bouldertcr	82.5
chskover	21.7
debf	27.3
denise	13.6
DisCanCan	29.5
disney mommy	15.0
DisneyFam5	68.3
Double	44.6
happysmyly	60.0
heatherlynn444	32.2
IWISHFORDISNEY	61.1
jbm02	33.3
jenanderson	60.0
JFrey4240	52.7
jimmaher69	29.6
Jimmy (Denise's DH)	9.9
joy@disney	20.0
kimara	85.0
Kitchensinkguy	69.7
leamom2princesses	46.7
LegoMom3	25.0
lisah0711	57.5
lisaviolet	13.3
LittleSeacow	22.7
lovedvc	54.0
LuvBaloo	22.0
maiziezoe	62.4
mandac	-11.4
MaryAz	60.0
MickeyMagic	40.0
mousemom11	20.0
MrIncrediDad	41.4
my3princes	20.0
NC Tink	40.6
Peace.love.mickey	30.5
pgumiela	25.0
poohlove	26.0
redwalker	3.0
Riverhill	16.7
Rose&Mike	68.0
sahbushka	45.5
shellynn24	12.9
StitchIsOurHero	30.5
talytam	27.5
Tasha+Scott	46.4
tigger813	46.8
wezee	41.7
Worfiedoodles	2.0
zacem'smom	47.2


----------



## Carys

Thanks for all the support!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> 
> I can't wait to read how everyone sees themselves!
> 
> Maria



Well, I would say at the moment POR.  We both look all relaxed and easy-going on the outside, but just as at the resort under the surface there's a army of staff keeping everything turning over and looking good, the hamsters in my head are always running in their wheels 

Give me some time though, and maybe I'd change my answer to the Beach Club because I'd rather be lying in the sand in a swimsuit 

Everything has gone well so far today, nothing to complain about, nothing special in particular to mention, sounds boring when I put it like that but I'm happy with that sort of day   Am struggling to get through the huge bag of spinach I bought from Costco so I think I'll chop and freeze a bunch of it in ziplocks so it doesn't go to waste.  De-frosted spinach should be fine for quiches and the suchlike, right?  (Never used frozen spinach before).


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

princessbride6205 said:


> I searched for you on FB but no luck.




FB was broken just after I posted this.  Go figure.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today? 

Apologizing in advance -- I'm out of the office at a training all day, and then I have a church meeting tonight -- so I'm not going to get to do anything with replies until late tonight. Everyone hang in there and have a fabulous day!

Maria


----------



## jennz

jenanderson said:


> Evening Everyone!  Today is one of those good days/bad days sort of deals.
> 
> The bad day things....well, I still have a cold but it is at least manageable.  Being sick did not help me at all though.  I laid around for 2 days and my exercise really should not even count - I did stretches and some light free weights while sitting on the couch.  Tried to do some time on the TM but after 1.5 miles yesterday I had to give up.  Then, I know most people don't want to eat when they are sick but that is all I wanted to do.  I wrote it all down and it is not horrible but it was more than I would normally do.  So, now I am feeling not so great about where I am at.
> 
> The good day things....the cold is better so today I was able to do 2 miles on the TM.  I also went out with friends and was able to say no to the margaritas (a huge feat with this group)!
> 
> I am feeling a bit blah about the whole exercise and diet thing this week and I know it is because I have not felt great.  My whole goal was to have a good week this week and I know it is not going to be what I wanted.  So, I am going to have to have an attitude adjustment and be prepared to get it moving again.  I know this means a bunch going back a ways to where I scheduled EVERYTHING and stuck to it.  I have gotten lazy and I need to find some major motivation to get going again.  I have got to learn to accept that there are going to be weeks (weeks as in plural...more than one week) that are a struggle.  I am pretty sure that in the end this week is simply going to be a maintaining week and I need to learn that it doesn't mean I can't do this.
> 
> Have I whined enough?  Alright, I am going to read all the motivating quotes I collected from all of you and try to get myself back on track again.
> 
> Ohhh....almost forgot the QOTD:
> 
> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> 
> No question about it...the Poly!  I know that I am really a high strung person at times and there is a lot of stress in my life...but...I am at my best when I am laid back and go with the flow.  When we get to the Poly, the whole family knows that mom is at peace and it is where I am most "me"!



Let it all out, that's what we're here for, to support each other!  It's not whining when you're doing it to friends.    It's easy to get comfortable and become less regimented, but you do know that scheduling works for you.  Being sick and still having an appetite should not happen!!  Just rest up so that you can better quicker.  You're body is already working harder and burning more calories to get better, so take a break from physical activity and don't feel guilty about it.

QOTD:  I have to laugh, dh is my best friend and I am picturing his head on my body!!    Will answer later but I think I'll be laughing about this one all day.


----------



## jennz

Oh and I wanted to share this Disney story with you...I was talking to a husband and wife the other day on his way to Bay Lake Towers for vacation w/their children and grandchildren.  They were also guests at the Contemporary on the first night it opened - they paid $25/night!


----------



## Carys

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?



They would need to hear "Put down the bowl of jelly!"  I love jelly (jello in the US) and even though I only eat the sugar free stuff, too much of it still can't be too good for you.

Nightnight from me, see you all tomorrow


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?
> 
> Apologizing in advance -- I'm out of the office at a training all day, and then I have a church meeting tonight -- so I'm not going to get to do anything with replies until late tonight. Everyone hang in there and have a fabulous day!
> 
> Maria



Well..... I don't really have a BFF, but I can still answer this.  The person in charge of my body needs to know that

1.  My body will want to eat, even when it is not hungry.  You need to be prepared to IGNORE this request.

2.  My body will want to sit on the couch and read and sit at the scrapbook table and work.... it will NOT want to exercise.  You must make it get up and move for at least 45 minutes.  

3.  My body will want to eat the most fattening stuff in the fridge, but can be happy with fruits, veggies and lean proteins.  Keep it away from the ice cream, cookies, pizza, Chinese, and chips!!  My hand-to-mouth movement loses all control when in the presence of these items!!

4.  My body does not need caffeine to get moving in the morning, so don't worry about coffee.

5.  My body is definitely a "morning body".... so do what you need to get done early and don't try to accomplish anything that requires brain power past 8pm.  

6. Don't paint my nails, don't color my hair, no massages, no bikini wax  .... in other words, no girlie stuff... it's just not me!

7.  Please respect my body.  It may not be perfect but I have worked hard to get it to where it is and I like it!

Morning all!  Our weather is dreary and dreadful... supposed to be going back and forth between rain and snow all day, every day, for the remainder of the week.  Glad I ran outside earlier this week and was able to imagine that Spring was coming.  

DH is away at a meeting today, so the kids and I will just be hanging around until DD's practice tonight. We didn't end up going to swim practice last night.  The weather had cleared by that time, but I had already made the decision not to go and I didn't feel like changing my mind!!  Besides, she missed very few practices the entire season (and they practice 6 days a week), so I don't feel too bad.  But I'm sure she will want to go tonight, so I will save my workout for the Y tonight.

I'm going to try to stay way low on my points today in preparation for tomorrow's weigh-in.  I'm still really nervous about how last Sunday's Chinese binge is going to effect the number on the scale.  And truthfully, I haven't been as aggressive about my workouts this week as I could have been.  I've been enjoying my "vacation" a little too much I suppose!




jennz said:


> Oh and I wanted to share this Disney story with you...I was talking to a husband and wife the other day on his way to Bay Lake Towers for vacation w/their children and grandchildren.  They were also guests at the Contemporary on the first night it opened - they paid $25/night!



I don't know what my parents paid when we stayed at the Contemporary.  It was the first week of December 1974.  But I'm SURE it was a HUGE splurge.... in fact, I believe that that trip was my first time ever in a hotel (I was 10).  I think we only spent 2 nights at the Contemporary (since there was only the MK to see, we didn't hang out in Orlando too long.  We spent one day at the MK, one day at SeaWorld.... then we moved on south to visit friends and spend a day at Busch Gardens.  Wish my Mom had been a scrapbooker... then she might have kept the receipt!  

TTYL..........................P


----------



## happysmyly

Carys said:


> Am struggling to get through the huge bag of spinach I bought from Costco so I think I'll chop and freeze a bunch of it in ziplocks so it doesn't go to waste.  De-frosted spinach should be fine for quiches and the suchlike, right?  (Never used frozen spinach before).



I freeze spinach and then use it later... it will taste better later if you blanch it quickly (put it in boiling water for a minute or so and then put it quickly into cold water) before freezing it.  I have also used my food processor and chopped it up tiny and then froze it in ice cube trays so I could have an easy little bit to add to eggs or whatever I was making.  On flylady I read that they like to add a bit of spinach to smoothies (if it's a dark berry you don't notice it) and so I use these little ice spinaches in smoothies too.




pjlla said:


> Well..... I don't really have a BFF, but I can still answer this.  The person in charge of my body needs to know that
> 
> 1.  My body will want to eat, even when it is not hungry.  You need to be prepared to IGNORE this request.
> 
> 2.  My body will want to sit on the couch and read and sit at the scrapbook table and work.... it will NOT want to exercise.  You must make it get up and move for at least 45 minutes.
> 
> 3.  My body will want to eat the most fattening stuff in the fridge, but can be happy with fruits, veggies and lean proteins.  Keep it away from the ice cream, cookies, pizza, Chinese, and chips!!  My hand-to-mouth movement loses all control when in the presence of these items!!
> 
> 4.  My body does not need caffeine to get moving in the morning, so don't worry about coffee.
> 
> 5.  My body is definitely a "morning body".... so do what you need to get done early and don't try to accomplish anything that requires brain power past 8pm.



OK - what great advice--I think I'll let that be my advice to heed today 
I am having a hard time exercising today--just don't wanna... I'm gonna - but I don't wanna.    Just don't have the 'ganas'...  but I will--cause I know that exercise is gonna have to be a daily thing for me for the rest of my life--whether I want to or not - it's what my body needs if I want to be healthy and have better life in my years left... so I'll leave this computer, which I am currently using as avoidance, put my exercise clothes and shoes on and follow Tigger's WATP example and pop in that DVD and get walking for the next '3 miles'...



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?



See Pjlla's quote--perfect advice and exactly what my body needs to hear today--so I'm gonna go and exercise--Later everybody--have a great day!!!

 Liz


----------



## lisah0711

Jumping on quickly to wish my dear friend, mikamah, a happy, happy birthday today!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jennz said:


> Oh and I wanted to share this Disney story with you...I was talking to a husband and wife the other day on his way to Bay Lake Towers for vacation w/their children and grandchildren.  They were also guests at the Contemporary on the first night it opened - they paid $25/night!



My dad had a handwritten bill for our first visit to the CR.   It was a 3 night stay for $82.  I was six at the time so that would make it aprox. 1974-75 time frame.  There was only Magic Kingdom then and I remember having tickets.   I will never forget that vacation.  We drove to FL in our station wagon and it was a hot sticky mess.


----------



## PeterPan09

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> My dad had a handwritten bill for our first visit to the CR.   It was a 3 night stay for $82.  I was six at the time so that would make it aprox. 1974-75 time frame.  There was only Magic Kingdom then and I remember having tickets.   I will never forget that vacation.  We drove to FL in our station wagon and it was a hot sticky mess.



We went 2 years before that and I think my Mom said it was $75 a night at the Contemporary then.  We spent the whole week at MK and we were never bored!  I remember the ticket books too-the E tickets went SO fast!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey folks alot of us DISers on the Podcast board are facebook friends too.   here is a list if anyone here is interested in being facebook friends.  We all play farmville and talk Disney too.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2104359



Just wanted to bump this up incase anyone missed it. FB was broken last night for me.


QOTD - I would tell my body (my BFF and me are the same she is a little older) Get and move lazy butt.  You can do it.   We are now 1000 miles apart but we still call and motivate each other.


----------



## jennz

Happy birthday Kathy!!!!

I remember those E tickets - they sure did go fast didn't they?  Remember "If You Had Wings?"  Was that a D ticket?  The airline that went under, was it Eastern?  I loved that ride!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

PeterPan09 said:


> We went 2 years before that and I think my Mom said it was $75 a night at the Contemporary then.  We spent the whole week at MK and we were never bored!  I remember the ticket books too-the E tickets went SO fast!!



I know can you imagine the CR tower for $82 per night including tax.  Kinda blows your mind with todays prices.  I remember it being a big deal we were staying there.   My cousins were at the Poly it had just opened.


----------



## LuvBaloo

I decided to weigh myself this morning and see where I'm at (I didn't do weighin last Friday).  It wasn't pretty, I'm up 4lbs since Feb 12th.  I did okay on the Vancouver trip, but came home really busy with DD's birthday and TOM kicked in and I gave into too many cravings.  Darn chips!  I know better, but sometimes don't listen to myself.  I was on track yesterday and will stay on track today 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?



Don't listen to the cravings, you don't NEED potato chips!


_Happy Birthday Mikamah!_


Thanks to all of you who are posting.  Its helps me find my motivation again when I read all the posts


----------



## DisCanCan

jenanderson said:


> Straight from the KT website:
> * RELIEVES
> Provides pain relief for common injuries such as Achilles tendonitis, plantar fasciitis, runners knee, shin splints, ITBS, hamstring strains, sore calves, neck, back, and shoulder pain and more.
> * STABILIZES
> Supports sore or injured muscles, joints, and tendons without restricting motion like compression bands or wraps. KT Tape is like a brace, but better, and even more comfortable to wear.
> * ENDURES
> The essential piece of athletic gear for every athlete.
> 
> I have been doing TONS of reading and talking with people about how to work through my shin splints and how not to keep giving up each time they start to act up.  I have tried so many different things and finally thought I would give the tape a try - did not think it would help since it seems so minimal.  It truly was amazing for me today to run and not feel any pain the whole time!
> 
> If you want to see more about it, check out this link:
> http://kttape.com/
> 
> You will find information about it, see videos on how to put it on properly and find out where it is sold.



I am trying to catch up on posting & I saw this ...  I was so excited cuz since I started to run my knees are hurting me...  Then I went to the website & they don't sell in in Canada... Now I am bummed   But thanks for the info I will have to do more research to see if I can get some here...


----------



## jbm02

jennz said:


> Happy birthday Kathy!!!!
> 
> I remember those E tickets - they sure did go fast didn't they?  Remember "If You Had Wings?"  Was that a D ticket?  The airline that went under, was it Eastern?  I loved that ride!



Hope you have a great birthday Kathy!!!

"If you had Wings"  was one of my FAVORITE rides!!  We spent 2 week long vacations just at the MK - and we were never bored.  I remember driving past the Epcot globe as it was being built and trying to figure out if it would be a ride or what else it could be.... We also had a wonderful time at River Country - we couldn't have even envisioned Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon.

I could use some help.  I need an afternoon snack and am looking for good suggestions.  I need something crunchy (mushy won't cut it) and am trying to keep the sodium as low as possible.  I don't eat nuts, so they are out.  (Blech).  Carrot sticks don't have sufficient "crunch".  (tried that).  Pretzels, crackers - love 'em.  But can anyone recommend a specific brand as being better than the others?  Or a portion size?  If I just buy a bag of pretzels or stick a sleeve of Ritz crackers in my desk drawer without a plan, the whole thing will be gone before my brain tells my hand to stop shovelling.... 

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## tigger813

jbm02 said:


> Hope you have a great birthday Kathy!!!
> 
> "If you had Wings"  was one of my FAVORITE rides!!  We spent 2 week long vacations just at the MK - and we were never bored.  I remember driving past the Epcot globe as it was being built and trying to figure out if it would be a ride or what else it could be.... We also had a wonderful time at River Country - we couldn't have even envisioned Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon.
> 
> I could use some help.  I need an afternoon snack and am looking for good suggestions.  I need something crunchy (mushy won't cut it) and am trying to keep the sodium as low as possible.  I don't eat nuts, so they are out.  (Blech).  Carrot sticks don't have sufficient "crunch".  (tried that).  Pretzels, crackers - love 'em.  But can anyone recommend a specific brand as being better than the others?  Or a portion size?  If I just buy a bag of pretzels or stick a sleeve of Ritz crackers in my desk drawer without a plan, the whole thing will be gone before my brain tells my hand to stop shovelling....
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



What about microwave popcorn, make it before and put it in a baggy
I do that a lot and especially when I go to the movies. I have the 100 calorie mini bags, Orville Reddenbacher.


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday Kathy!


----------



## donac

Happy Birthday Kathy


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> What about microwave popcorn, make it before and put it in a baggy
> I do that a lot and especially when I go to the movies. I have the 100 calorie mini bags, Orville Reddenbacher.



That's what I was going to recommend too - I think I actually got the idea from you.    I took my own to Percy Jackson.  I add a little olive oil on it (got that idea from Corrina) and it's very satisifying...I have some every day now.


----------



## lecach

Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?

I dont really have a BFF. Or a BF. Or an F . In fact, so many of the other mom's on my Mom's boards said the same thing that we just formed a new group: The Friendless Friends. We went to Melting Pot last week and are having lunch on Sunday. 

ANYWAY. What would I tell someone who is in charge of my body? 


Be careful, this body is always gassy 

This body is lazy and really likes to rest

It has a tricky knee and back


----------



## maiziezoe

Happy Birthday Kathy!!  



corinnak said:


> I don't use google maps, but I have used Mapmyrun.com more than once!



Oh my gosh, Corinna! Thank you for this site! I was having trouble figuring out exactly how far I was walking and now I know. I just mapped out a great route and as soon as I am done posting here, I am going to walk it. It's mostly uphill! 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey folks alot of us DISers on the Podcast board are facebook friends too.   here is a list if anyone here is interested in being facebook friends.  We all play farmville and talk Disney too.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2104359



I am so glad you found me on there, Liz! 



jennz said:


> Oh and I wanted to share this Disney story with you...I was talking to a husband and wife the other day on his way to Bay Lake Towers for vacation w/their children and grandchildren.  They were also guests at the Contemporary on the first night it opened - they paid $25/night!



I remember staying at the Contemporary when I was a kid. My dad hated it. I don't know why. LOL



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> My dad had a handwritten bill for our first visit to the CR.   It was a 3 night stay for $82.  I was six at the time so that would make it aprox. 1974-75 time frame.  There was only Magic Kingdom then and I remember having tickets.   I will never forget that vacation.  We drove to FL in our station wagon and it was a hot sticky mess.



We went down to Florida once or twice a year (spring break and/or Christmas). We didn't drive too often but I remember going in our Pinto once. No seat-belts and since my brother took up all the room in the back seat, I made a bed on the shelf-y thing in the back WINDOW! OMG. How dangerous was that? I remember my dad saying, "if you two don't quiet down back there I am going to pull over and knock your heads together". I can't imagine him ever doing that but the threat sure did work.

I remember the tickets too. My mom still has a bunch in an old chest in the basement.



jbm02 said:


> Hope you have a great birthday Kathy!!!
> 
> "If you had Wings"  was one of my FAVORITE rides!!  We spent 2 week long vacations just at the MK - and we were never bored.  I remember driving past the Epcot globe as it was being built and trying to figure out if it would be a ride or what else it could be.... We also had a wonderful time at River Country - we couldn't have even envisioned Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon.
> 
> I could use some help.  I need an afternoon snack and am looking for good suggestions.  I need something crunchy (mushy won't cut it) and am trying to keep the sodium as low as possible.  I don't eat nuts, so they are out.  (Blech).  Carrot sticks don't have sufficient "crunch".  (tried that).  Pretzels, crackers - love 'em.  But can anyone recommend a specific brand as being better than the others?  Or a portion size?  If I just buy a bag of pretzels or stick a sleeve of Ritz crackers in my desk drawer without a plan, the whole thing will be gone before my brain tells my hand to stop shovelling....
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



I buy fat free pretzel sticks and count 39 sticks into a zip lock bag... 39 sticks is 2 points. I eat them with my lunch to curb my crunchy craving.


----------



## heatherlynn444

LOVE the QOTD! I would say..
-be careful of the bad knees and pain int he back from scoliosis
-all my joints pop all the time, it's normal
-don't run slower than an 11:00 minute mile, I am training here!
-my hair is always that annoying and thick. just wear it up like I do, it's easier
-if you don't wash your/my face every morning and after work and I night, said face will break out TERRIBLY!
-please exercise at least 4 times a week.
-my body does NOT like fiber bars, fair warning!


----------



## maiziezoe

*Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?*

I have a couple BFF's that I would gladly trade body's with. They are all thin. 

I would tell my BFF:

NO SUGAR, NO POP, NO FRIED FOODS! I've worked too hard to break myself of those habits. 

Do not do Downward Facing Dog with a leg lift... it hurts my hips.

You're going to get hungry at 3:45. It happens every day. I have a special 1 point Weight Watchers snack for you in the breakfront. Eat. It. Slowly. It's small. Make it last at least 15 minutes. 

Drink your water.

Since you're in my body today, take the sheets that are piled up on my bedroom floor and wash them. Thanks dear!

I know you are not going to be interested in anything my hubby has to say to you when he starts talking about computer stuff... just look at him and pretend you are interested. I do it all the time. Look in his eye, nod every few minutes, say "oh really?" every other couple minutes and think about being at a beach. He'll stop talking eventually. Maybe.

Lastly, have fun with my body...  I do!


----------



## tigger813

Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today? 

QOTD:
I would switch, of course, with Redwalker! It's not really advice but more apologies for the bad things I still eat and drink! I drink soda! I don't drink coffee though I do drink tea. I have cut down to 1-2 glasses a day. I need caffeine! Oh yeah, the one thing that bothers me consistently but not to the point of being unable to do the workouts I do is my knees, especially my left knee. 

Redwalker was at Disney last week and is still down in FL that's why she has been MIA. I've been in touch with her and she's keeping up with her workouts. Was sick a few days earlier in the week but better now! I did give her Disney and drinking advice last week so she did have a Welsh Dragon in Epcot for me! I bought the ingredients I was missing so I can have some this weekend!


----------



## LuvBaloo

lecach said:


> I dont really have a BFF. Or a BF. Or an F . In fact, so many of the other mom's on my Mom's boards said the same thing that we just formed a new group: The Friendless Friends. We went to Melting Pot last week and are having lunch on Sunday.



Sounds to me like you have some NEW friends (plus your DisFriends of course)



maiziezoe said:


> I know you are not going to be interested in anything my hubby has to say to you when he starts talking about computer stuff... just look at him and pretend you are interested. I do it all the time. Look in his eye, nod every few minutes, say "oh really?" every other couple minutes and think about being at a beach. He'll stop talking eventually. Maybe.
> 
> Lastly, have fun with my body...  I do!



 I do that sometimes, and I know DH does it when I'm talking sometimes 



tigger813 said:


> I did give her Disney and drinking advice last week so she did have a *Welsh Dragon *in Epcot for me! I bought the ingredients I was missing so I can have some this weekend!



What's in a _Welsh Dragon_?


----------



## tigger813

Here's the recipe for the Welsh Dragon! Can't wait to have one tomorrow night or Saturday night. Going to a college hockey game tomorrow night so it may have to wait until Saturday.

Welsh Dragon


Ingredients

Ingredient 	              Qty. 	  	Unit
Orange juice 	        6 	  	oz
Pineapple juice 	        3 	  	oz
Melon liqueur 	        3 	  	oz
Peach schnapps 	        2 	  	oz
Creme de menthe 	2 	  	tsp


Instructions

1) Blend all ingredients with crushed ice and serve in a tall glass 

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## ShortyNBug

Long time no post.  (Even longer time no read.)  I feel like a terrible person.  I've been sooooo busy I haven't read this challenge pretty much since I started school in January.  I'll be going back to my desk job on Monday  so I'll have more time to stop and check in finally.  

I'm still getting up at 4 to exercise and then I'm off to work by 6:30 and home around 4:30 and I have to spend as much time with my kids before bed that I can and then do homework so I can start it all over again.  

I'm in week 2 of Insanity and LOVING it.     I'll be doing it for 60 days and then I will take a week or so off and I'll probably start it again.  

I'm not ready for weigh in tomorrow.  I've been up all week.  I was only up .8 this morning so I'm hoping it's gone by tomorrow.  I measured myself before I started Insanity and lost 1/2 an inch in my waist and "pooch"  (below my belly button) so I'm trying to deal with the gain as muscle crap from starting a new routine.  

The hubby and I are getting away alone this Saturday night and I couldn't need it more.  I actually could just hang in our room and sleep the whole time and be just fine with that.  But, we are staying a casino, our first time, so we won't be just sleeping.  

Just wanted to check in.  Soon I'll be your coach and I promise to get on here everyday during that time.  I've been so bad about it lately but I just can't find the time.  I'm going to apologize ahead of time for maybe repeating questions since I haven't been on.    I have been making sure I get on and report my weigh in every week though.  That's a start.


----------



## corinnak

Lynsey - nice to see you again!  Insanity sounds interesting - losing inches is where it's at!  

Of course I'm not here to tell you not to repeat questions, but if it helps, I have collected all the questions together in a QOTD archive to assist coaches and also in case someone wants to catch up a few days.  It's not always 100% current, but I try to keep up with it.  The link is at the bottom of my signature and also in one of the early posts in the thread.


This morning was a Kettlebell demo and then a pilates reformer session.  It was possibly a bit much all in the same morning, but both were good even so.  I think I am going to sign up for a TRX class, though - something about it just appeals to me.  And something about all those swinging kettlebells makes me nervous.  It just does.

Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today? 

Hmm.  Not that much left of the day.  I guess I'd have to say:

Good luck at Kung Fu.  
Don't eat any Haagen Daas. 
Don't eat anything with splenda in it.  
Go to bed early.


----------



## my3princes

Happy Birthday Kathy


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?

This body just loves a good workout and doesn't eat sweets or junk of any kind.   Let the BFF do all the hard work, I'll sit back and watch. 


Question:
does mopping up water out of the basement classify as exercise????


----------



## my3princes

I just got back from the sugarhouse.  We made 23 gallons of syrup.  It is pouring and windy.  I was totally soaked when I came in.  I can't imagine that there will be school tomorrow.  Lots of flooding is already happening.  My DB's basement is flooded and I'm sure my parent's basement will be too.


----------



## tigger813

Mopping up a basement is definitely exercise, just like shoveling snow is!

It sounds like our house is going through a car wash it is raining so hard!


----------



## mikamah

Hi everyone.
Thanks so much for the birthday wishes.  I was going to try and let it slip by, so an extra thanks to you Lisa.  
I had a busy day, but actually did well in the eating dept.  I started with some wii fit, and a healthy breakfast, but we had slept in, and my son had some presents for me to open, so I didn't get to the computer before work.  Michael made me 4 clay figures, one of him, me, our guinea pig, and mickey mouse.  So cute.  Plus he had gotten me some books at the second hand bookd store, 6 disney books, and he read one to me before he went to bed.  We had a cub scout meeting after work, so we got home late.  We have a busy weekend ahead, so I'm trying to plan my splurges.  I'm also coaching starting tomorrow, and psyched to do that, as it helps keep me on a good track.  I was going to go through the qotd thread and plan my qotds, but I'm tired and think I'm going to get to bed now, and get up early for some wii fit, and make sure I'll have time to come on and start my coaching week.  

Today's qotd- i have 2 bff's, and I'd love to have either of their bodies.  I think I would tell them to get some exercise in, and I like someone's idea of having them do all my laundry, and they might as well clean the house too, especially the windows.      

Thanks to Maria for coaching this week, and for all your fun questions.  

Thanks to all here, it is so nice to know I am not alone in my weight loss journey.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> 
> That is tough.   I am thinking The Grand Floridian.   It is just so alive to me.   Right in the heart of everything.   You can watch and hear MK wake up every morning.  Watching the fireworks from the courtyard pool.  Hearing the dog howling, train whistle, and seeing the monorail go into MK.   All of it makes me feel alive with Disney magic.
> 
> The other extreme is Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Makes me have that far away exotic feel like I am in another land.  Another side of life I love.
> 
> So that is me loving exotic things and to be right in the heart of it all.



Sounds like a very energetic and interesting personality! 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: I'm going to have to go with the cabins at Ft. Wilderness as well. I'm more of a do-it-yourselfer (is that a word?) and being able to make my own meals really appeals to me. Plus, I stayed there the first time I went to WDW so it brings back lots of memories for me.



Ah, the independent sort! A Disney pioneer woman -- you could be "Little CC on the Dis Prairie!"



tigger813 said:


> Yes, worfiedoodles, I can definitely be wild, especially after a drink or two! Still pouring here.



Don't get too wild outside right now, you might be blown all the way to Canada -- and who wants to arrive looking like a drowned rat?!



corinnak said:


> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> 
> I'm thinking Saratoga Springs.  Understated, perhaps and definitely not in the thick of things, BUT relaxing, enjoyable, diverse and slightly elegant but in a more subtle, functional way.



A great description. Very nice you could not worry about the sweater weight. 



jbm02 said:


> Wow, that's a hard one.  I'm definitely NOT funky enough for the POP or exotic enough for the Poly or AKL, and had too much tenting in the Army to ever say Fort Wilderness and, face it, not classy enough for the Grand Floridian!!  LOL.  But I think I am a little more high maintenance than one of the values - I love all the little extras the mods and deluxes have (even though I am pretty frugal myself...) Love to go out at night or to the races to the "real" Saratoga - I might be like SSR (but haven't been there yet...) Love the flavor of the Beach Club - bright, optimistic and little nostalgic.  Yup, I think that's me - the Beach Club!!



And you come with your own water park...who doesn't love that?!



jennz said:


> QOTD:  I would have to say AKL...secluded, nicely themed but casual. lots of areas to look out and see what's going on without having to be in the middle of the party...that's me!  I can be a loner, have to make myself get out...



AKL is kind of off by itself, but there is a surprise around every corner!



tigger813 said:


> Doing the Walk to Disney challenge thread and I hit 201 miles. Of course I still have 1102 to go but I'm enjoying this challenge. I think that's one of the reasons I'm so committed to WATP!



It sounds like a lot of fun, what a great goal!



redlight said:


> Yes, Worfiedoodles, I am very happy to have that weight off me! I'm about 8-10 lbs below my pre-breakup weight.



Even better, you not only lost it you left it in the dust and kept going!



jenanderson said:


> I am feeling a bit blah about the whole exercise and diet thing this week and I know it is because I have not felt great.  My whole goal was to have a good week this week and I know it is not going to be what I wanted.  So, I am going to have to have an attitude adjustment and be prepared to get it moving again.  I know this means a bunch going back a ways to where I scheduled EVERYTHING and stuck to it.  I have gotten lazy and I need to find some major motivation to get going again.  I have got to learn to accept that there are going to be weeks (weeks as in plural...more than one week) that are a struggle.  I am pretty sure that in the end this week is simply going to be a maintaining week and I need to learn that it doesn't mean I can't do this.
> 
> Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?
> 
> No question about it...the Poly!  I know that I am really a high strung person at times and there is a lot of stress in my life...but...I am at my best when I am laid back and go with the flow.  When we get to the Poly, the whole family knows that mom is at peace and it is where I am most "me"!



You are not whining, you are coming from a genuine place. It's good for everyone, especially newer people, to hear that there are weeks that just don't go the way you plan, and that's when you have to reassess and keep moving forward!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey folks alot of us DISers on the Podcast board are facebook friends too.



I'm not on Facebook (I know, I'm one of 30 American holdouts), but I love the podcast crew! Definitely one of the highlights of my lunch hours, when the podcast goes up! 



princessbride6205 said:


> *QOTD: Disney Resort?* I think the Grand Californian is my all time favorite and is probably the closest to my personality. I like the outdoors, but prefer to enjoy them and then return to my luxury room (no camping for me!). I like trees.  I was in California nearly once a month last year for work (Hollywood area), and despite the smog, traffic and that I was born an east coast girl, I really felt a connection there.



There's nothing wrong with enjoying nature from your balcony while you sip a cocktail, and stepping into the air conditioning to view the mountains! 



Carys said:


> Well, I would say at the moment POR.  We both look all relaxed and easy-going on the outside, but just as at the resort under the surface there's a army of staff keeping everything turning over and looking good, the hamsters in my head are always running in their wheels
> 
> Give me some time though, and maybe I'd change my answer to the Beach Club because I'd rather be lying in the sand in a swimsuit



And do the little hamsters whistle while they work? That's when you most need a visit to the Beach Club!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?



Today I needed to hear that I should try to not let the rain make me depressed (we're having a monsoon!), and I should make a plan to get back on track after two days of just not feeling it. 



jennz said:


> QOTD:  I have to laugh, dh is my best friend and I am picturing his head on my body!!    Will answer later but I think I'll be laughing about this one all day.



I'm glad it made you laugh, that would be quite the picture!



jennz said:


> Oh and I wanted to share this Disney story with you...I was talking to a husband and wife the other day on his way to Bay Lake Towers for vacation w/their children and grandchildren.  They were also guests at the Contemporary on the first night it opened - they paid $25/night!



What a shame Disney never has "1970s" pricing weeks...



Carys said:


> They would need to hear "Put down the bowl of jelly!"  I love jelly (jello in the US) and even though I only eat the sugar free stuff, too much of it still can't be too good for you.



If the worst thing you are eating is sugar-free jello, I'd say you are doing an incredible job!



pjlla said:


> Well..... I don't really have a BFF, but I can still answer this.  The person in charge of my body needs to know that
> 
> 1.  My body will want to eat, even when it is not hungry.  You need to be prepared to IGNORE this request.
> 
> 2.  My body will want to sit on the couch and read and sit at the scrapbook table and work.... it will NOT want to exercise.  You must make it get up and move for at least 45 minutes.
> 
> 3.  My body will want to eat the most fattening stuff in the fridge, but can be happy with fruits, veggies and lean proteins.  Keep it away from the ice cream, cookies, pizza, Chinese, and chips!!  My hand-to-mouth movement loses all control when in the presence of these items!!
> 
> 4.  My body does not need caffeine to get moving in the morning, so don't worry about coffee.
> 
> 5.  My body is definitely a "morning body".... so do what you need to get done early and don't try to accomplish anything that requires brain power past 8pm.
> 
> 6. Don't paint my nails, don't color my hair, no massages, no bikini wax  .... in other words, no girlie stuff... it's just not me!
> 
> 7.  Please respect my body.  It may not be perfect but I have worked hard to get it to where it is and I like it!



Fantastic advice! I think # 7 is the best, and one we can all aspire to!



happysmyly said:


> I am having a hard time exercising today--just don't wanna... I'm gonna - but I don't wanna.  Just don't have the 'ganas'...  but I will--cause I know that exercise is gonna have to be a daily thing for me for the rest of my life--whether I want to or not - it's what my body needs if I want to be healthy and have better life in my years left... so I'll leave this computer, which I am currently using as avoidance, put my exercise clothes and shoes on and follow Tigger's WATP example and pop in that DVD and get walking for the next '3 miles'...



I hope you really enjoyed your WATP! Sometimes 90% of success really is just showing up!



lisah0711 said:


> Jumping on quickly to wish my dear friend, mikamah, a happy, happy birthday today!



Happy Birthday, Kathy! 



PeterPan09 said:


> We went 2 years before that and I think my Mom said it was $75 a night at the Contemporary then.  We spent the whole week at MK and we were never bored!  I remember the ticket books too-the E tickets went SO fast!!



Amazing how one park was plenty, and now 4 can seem like not enough!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> QOTD - I would tell my body (my BFF and me are the same she is a little older) Get and move lazy butt.  You can do it.   We are now 1000 miles apart but we still call and motivate each other.



That is fantastic! It is great that even though you are far away, you are still keeping in touch and fitness brings you together!



jennz said:


> I remember those E tickets - they sure did go fast didn't they?  Remember "If You Had Wings?"  Was that a D ticket?  The airline that went under, was it Eastern?  I loved that ride!



I am so glad you just pay one price and ride whatever you want now. Much simpler!



LuvBaloo said:


> I decided to weigh myself this morning and see where I'm at (I didn't do weighin last Friday).  It wasn't pretty, I'm up 4lbs since Feb 12th.  I did okay on the Vancouver trip, but came home really busy with DD's birthday and TOM kicked in and I gave into too many cravings.  Darn chips!  I know better, but sometimes don't listen to myself.  I was on track yesterday and will stay on track today
> 
> Don't listen to the cravings, you don't NEED potato chips!



Always good advice! 



jbm02 said:


> I could use some help.  I need an afternoon snack and am looking for good suggestions.  I need something crunchy (mushy won't cut it) and am trying to keep the sodium as low as possible.  I don't eat nuts, so they are out.  (Blech).  Carrot sticks don't have sufficient "crunch".  (tried that).  Pretzels, crackers - love 'em.  But can anyone recommend a specific brand as being better than the others?  Or a portion size?  If I just buy a bag of pretzels or stick a sleeve of Ritz crackers in my desk drawer without a plan, the whole thing will be gone before my brain tells my hand to stop shovelling....
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



Well, I don't know how much help this is, but I buy 100 calorie packs of whatever (pringles, pretzels, goldfish) and eat those. I know they cost more pre-portioned, but I have to do that or I will eat a bag!



tigger813 said:


> What about microwave popcorn, make it before and put it in a baggy
> I do that a lot and especially when I go to the movies. I have the 100 calorie mini bags, Orville Reddenbacher.



I think Orville Reddenbacher tastes the best!



jennz said:


> That's what I was going to recommend too - I think I actually got the idea from you.    I took my own to Percy Jackson.  I add a little olive oil on it (got that idea from Corrina) and it's very satisifying...I have some every day now.



Popcorn is a great snack, and very portable!



lecach said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?
> 
> I dont really have a BFF. Or a BF. Or an F . In fact, so many of the other mom's on my Mom's boards said the same thing that we just formed a new group: The Friendless Friends. We went to Melting Pot last week and are having lunch on Sunday.
> 
> ANYWAY. What would I tell someone who is in charge of my body?
> 
> 
> Be careful, this body is always gassy
> 
> This body is lazy and really likes to rest
> 
> It has a tricky knee and back



I think your body and mine would enjoy a daily nap...I know what you mean --I have a few people I would call friends, but I really don't do much "hanging out" anymore, and truth be told, my dh is the only BFF I would feel confident in. It's hard to make friends once you are a grown-up. 



maiziezoe said:


> I buy fat free pretzel sticks and count 39 sticks into a zip lock bag... 39 sticks is 2 points. I eat them with my lunch to curb my crunchy craving.



Very nice! 39 of anything is a great snack!



heatherlynn444 said:


> LOVE the QOTD! I would say..
> -be careful of the bad knees and pain int he back from scoliosis
> -all my joints pop all the time, it's normal
> -don't run slower than an 11:00 minute mile, I am training here!
> -my hair is always that annoying and thick. just wear it up like I do, it's easier
> -if you don't wash your/my face every morning and after work and I night, said face will break out TERRIBLY!
> -please exercise at least 4 times a week.
> -my body does NOT like fiber bars, fair warning!



Lots of practical advice, and plenty of warnings to keep things moving smoothly!



maiziezoe said:


> *Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?*
> 
> I have a couple BFF's that I would gladly trade body's with. They are all thin.
> 
> I would tell my BFF:
> 
> NO SUGAR, NO POP, NO FRIED FOODS! I've worked too hard to break myself of those habits.
> 
> Do not do Downward Facing Dog with a leg lift... it hurts my hips.
> 
> You're going to get hungry at 3:45. It happens every day. I have a special 1 point Weight Watchers snack for you in the breakfront. Eat. It. Slowly. It's small. Make it last at least 15 minutes.
> 
> Drink your water.
> 
> Since you're in my body today, take the sheets that are piled up on my bedroom floor and wash them. Thanks dear!
> 
> I know you are not going to be interested in anything my hubby has to say to you when he starts talking about computer stuff... just look at him and pretend you are interested. I do it all the time. Look in his eye, nod every few minutes, say "oh really?" every other couple minutes and think about being at a beach. He'll stop talking eventually. Maybe.
> 
> Lastly, have fun with my body...  I do!



ROTFLOL! I love the idea of the special snack! 



tigger813 said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?
> 
> QOTD:
> I would switch, of course, with Redwalker! It's not really advice but more apologies for the bad things I still eat and drink! I drink soda! I don't drink coffee though I do drink tea. I have cut down to 1-2 glasses a day. I need caffeine! Oh yeah, the one thing that bothers me consistently but not to the point of being unable to do the workouts I do is my knees, especially my left knee.



Redwalker should be ready to take on all your habits, I think there would be plenty of exercise!



ShortyNBug said:


> Long time no post.  (Even longer time no read.)  I feel like a terrible person.  I've been sooooo busy I haven't read this challenge pretty much since I started school in January.  I'll be going back to my desk job on Monday  so I'll have more time to stop and check in finally.
> 
> I'm still getting up at 4 to exercise and then I'm off to work by 6:30 and home around 4:30 and I have to spend as much time with my kids before bed that I can and then do homework so I can start it all over again.
> 
> I'm in week 2 of Insanity and LOVING it.     I'll be doing it for 60 days and then I will take a week or so off and I'll probably start it again.



It sounds like your days are full, and you are keeping up with some great habits, despite how busy you are -- Welcome Back!



corinnak said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?
> 
> Hmm.  Not that much left of the day.  I guess I'd have to say:
> 
> Good luck at Kung Fu.
> Don't eat any Haagen Daas.
> Don't eat anything with splenda in it.
> Go to bed early.



More good advice -- going to bed early is always a nice way to treat yourself.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?
> 
> This body just loves a good workout and doesn't eat sweets or junk of any kind.   Let the BFF do all the hard work, I'll sit back and watch.



I would call mopping hard labor rather than exercise, 'cause I can't find anything fun about a wet basement! Hey, if your BFF believes your body lives by those rules, I'd go with it! 



my3princes said:


> I just got back from the sugarhouse.  We made 23 gallons of syrup.  It is pouring and windy.  I was totally soaked when I came in.  I can't imagine that there will be school tomorrow.  Lots of flooding is already happening.  My DB's basement is flooded and I'm sure my parent's basement will be too.



I can imagine how bone-tired and weary you are. I hope you hop in bed early after a nice hot cup of something!



tigger813 said:


> Mopping up a basement is definitely exercise, just like shoveling snow is!
> 
> It sounds like our house is going through a car wash it is raining so hard!



Have you started building your ark yet? I swear the cats, dogs, raccoons, skunks, squirrels, and beavers are lining up two by two in our backyard...and on that note, I'm going to call it a night! Might as well sleep while the world starts floating away...

It has been a pleasure to be your coach, and I look forward to starting a fabulous new week tomorrow! Thank you so much to everyone who replied to the questions -- it makes it fun, and it's a great way to learn about everyone else, and get great tips and encouragement! 

Maria


----------



## redlight

QOTD: What I would tell my BFF if she had my body for a day.

(1) Do try to eat well, but don't worry about following a specific plan. Just don't bring back any junk into the refrigerator.

(2) Do get some exercise. If the weather is bad, there's the exercise bike.

(3) If you go outside, please wear a bra. This body has too much up there not to wear one.

(4) If you go outside, do wear the right jeans, like the Apple Bottoms (we're in size 8 now). Some of the other jeans make the butt look even larger than it is, or cause muffin top.
(


----------



## tigger813

It sounds like we are going through a continuous car wash! Unbelievable! We may need an ark in the morning!

Got another (several) texts from redwalker. She was at Epcot again today. She said the nasty bug she had for two days earlier in the week took away her desire to drink and eat so she should be ok weight wise. She'll be home Sunday night. She was wondering about snow and I said no it's a monsoon! 

happysmyly- Glad I inspired you to do  WATP! I have a hard time most mornings. Sometimes I start a workout and don't know how I will ever get through it but the longer I do it the better. I did next to nothing last week with the kids on vacation and not feeling well. But taking time off was what I needed to get a boost again! I plan on getting up and doing the 3 mile Slim and Sleek at 5:30 and then the 2 mile at 7:30. I feel so much better once I've done it. Just remind yourself how much closer to your goal you will be if you do it! I know it's hard. If your body is craving a day or two off, take it! I did and I'm better off because it. Especially on Friday mornings I really make sure I get it in before my weigh in! Those are my last chance workouts!

Keep up the good work! I planned on doing a few more miles tonight but decided to just enjoy the Olympics! I'm just about to finish my water for the day, of course I will be up during the night with that and the rain making me feel the need to use the restroom!

Good night all!!!!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?

Well, that would be kind of an interesting one since my BFF is my DH .  I would probably say this to him:

1. Yes, you really do need to wear a bra.
2.  A little makeup is not a bad thing and try not to poke an eye out.
3.  Have fun at the gym.  Go twice if you'd like. (DH exercises at least twice as long and twice as hard as I do on my best day.)
4.  Remember that many of the bumps and squishes on this body are directly related to the creation and nurturing of our two lovely DDs.  Don't knock them, I'm working on them.
5.  See how much easier it is to pee when you can sit down?


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  

I thought we could use a week off from the COWs.   We have been working very hard and it is time to pamper yourself.  I will be giving you pampering challenges this week.  There are no points to count.  Just pamper yourself.  

Today find 5 minutes this evening.  Turn down the lights, light a candle and slowly breath and think about a place that makes you relaxed and happy.

Good luck


----------



## carmiedog

donac said:


> I thought we could use a week off from the COWs.



I came looking to see what this week would be and was holding my breath hoping it wasn't give up coffee.  A week off I can handle!

I think the only COW I haven't made a habit of is flossing my teeth every day. BUT, I am now flossing several times a week AND brushing my teeth most every night. I'm also making the kids brush their teeth most nights. We were naughty and not doing it before. HUGE IMPROVEMENT for our family! Thanks for the challenge!


----------



## carmiedog

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?
> 
> Well, that would be kind of an interesting one since my BFF is my DH .  I would probably say this to him:
> 
> 1. Yes, you really do need to wear a bra.
> 2.  A little makeup is not a bad thing and try not to poke an eye out.
> 3.  Have fun at the gym.  Go twice if you'd like. (DH exercises at least twice as long and twice as hard as I do on my best day.)
> 4.  Remember that many of the bumps and squishes on this body are directly related to the creation and nurturing of our two lovely DDs.  Don't knock them, I'm working on them.
> 5.  See how much easier it is to pee when you can sit down?




I can so relate to some of those!


----------



## carmiedog

Could we pretty please get the results and cow links on page 1 updated? sorry if it's been asked - I only read the last page or two of posts on this thread when I sign on


----------



## Carys

donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I thought we could use a week off from the COWs.   We have been working very hard and it is time to pamper yourself.  I will be giving you pampering challenges this week.  There are no points to count.  Just pamper yourself.
> 
> Today find 5 minutes this evening.  Turn down the lights, light a candle and slowly breath and think about a place that makes you relaxed and happy.
> 
> Good luck



Sounds like a challenge right up my alley, this is the first week I'm going to attempt the COW!   Thanks Donac!

Week is still going well, although I think I'm obsessing over the scale too much and not eating as much as I should be, which will backfire when I inevitably go nuts and eat half the supermarket's bakery department.  

My skin seems to be looking more even in skin tone this week (I have extremely pale skin so every blemish is very obvious) so I think all that salmon is having a good effect.  Going to Costco tomorrow to pick up a fresh slab of salmon for next week!  Not the cheapest protein but oh so delicious and got those Omega 3s.  I like to cook salmon very simply with pepper and lemon.  Does anyone have any favourite healthy salmon recipes?


----------



## jenanderson

Good Morning Everyone!  Well, I have to share my happiness this morning.  I did not have a real positive week with being sick and I was in a bit of a funk with feeling bored with trying to lose weight.  I did not let myself cheat at all as I still wrote everything down and I didn't eat food that I should not...but I did let myself eat a bit more than I normally would and I did not do the "make you sweat" type of exercising that I try to do every day.  Well, here comes the good news...I lost 3 pounds this week!!!!!  This means that I have now lost 21 pounds!!!  I have wanted to reach that 20 pound mark for a couple of weeks and I have finally done it!  It feels so great and maybe I will be my happy and motivated self again!  

Thanks to Maria for coaching this past week!

*Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?*

There are so many things my BFF would need to know....
1.  I will try to talk myself into chocolate EVERY DAY, you MUST talk me out of it.  I don't really need it to survive.
2.  I will try to talk myself out of cross training, you must still drag my sorry body to the Wii and make it do the workout.
3.  Yes, my pants are getting a bit big on me.  This does not mean you can celebrate by eating extra...they are my fat pants and they should be too big at this point.
4.  You MUST write down EVERY single thing that is eaten...even if it is just a tiny bite to just try something.  



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I thought we could use a week off from the COWs.   We have been working very hard and it is time to pamper yourself.  I will be giving you pampering challenges this week.  There are no points to count.  Just pamper yourself.
> 
> Today find 5 minutes this evening.  Turn down the lights, light a candle and slowly breath and think about a place that makes you relaxed and happy.
> 
> Good luck



Ohh - THANK YOU!  I LOVE the COW and think it totally helps develop habits that are great for me.  I do not know if I would have done as well in the beginning of the BL without the water and veggie challenges.  I love how you have come up with so many ideas that helped out at just the right time!  Thank you for all the time and effort you put into this for all of us.

That being said...it was a challenging week for me and I totally am excited about being challenged to find time to pamper myself.  

Have a great Friday everyone!
Jen


----------



## Carys

happysmyly said:


> I freeze spinach and then use it later... it will taste better later if you blanch it quickly (put it in boiling water for a minute or so and then put it quickly into cold water) before freezing it.  I have also used my food processor and chopped it up tiny and then froze it in ice cube trays so I could have an easy little bit to add to eggs or whatever I was making.  On flylady I read that they like to add a bit of spinach to smoothies (if it's a dark berry you don't notice it) and so I use these little ice spinaches in smoothies too.



Hey thanks for the great advice!  I will definately give blanching the spinach first a whirl.



jbm02 said:


> I could use some help.  I need an afternoon snack and am looking for good suggestions.  I need something crunchy (mushy won't cut it) and am trying to keep the sodium as low as possible.  I don't eat nuts, so they are out.  (Blech).  Carrot sticks don't have sufficient "crunch".  (tried that).  Pretzels, crackers - love 'em.  But can anyone recommend a specific brand as being better than the others?  Or a portion size?  If I just buy a bag of pretzels or stick a sleeve of Ritz crackers in my desk drawer without a plan, the whole thing will be gone before my brain tells my hand to stop shovelling....



If you don't mind the carbs, would home-popped popcorn have enough crunch for you?  You would be able to control the sodium yourself, and just take in a ziplock of it for a snack.  I love pretzels but hardly ever eat them, they're not as popular in NZ (or Taiwan) as in the US.


----------



## lovedvc

Well I am not going to weigh in this week.  This stomach virus threw my body for a loop.  I actually think I'm up about 3 lbs.  After a virus my body tends to hold onto whatever I eat or drink over the next few days.  It's kind of like survival mode.  My stomach is so bloated I look 5 months pregnant, my jeans are so tight.  Next week I will weigh in.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning and Happy Friday!!!

Thanks Maria-worfiedoodles for such a great coaching week.  

I'm mikamah, aka Kathy and am very excited to be coaching this week.  I'm a 46yo single mom to an 8 yo boy, and live about 20 miles north of boston.  Hope all my fellow new englanders weathered last nights storm ok.  We're one town in from the coast, and just some branches blew down, so I'm feeling lucky.  As long as I have power for the sump pump, I'm ok.  I'm a nurse in an out patient endoscopy unit, and had worked ICU for many years.  I never imagined I'd enjoy endo, but I love it.    I've done quite a few BL challenges.  I think I found WISH about 3 years ago after our first disney trip, and my weight has been up and down for years, more up in the past year.  I have received so much inspiration and support from my friends here, and without that, I know I would not have continued my weight loss journey through some challenging times, and instead of putting on 15 pounds in the past year, I probably would have gained 50.  So thank you for all the inspiration, and support, and now I should get to coaching!!

Hope you all are happy with your numbers on the scale this week.  Don't forget to email your weights to Luvbaloo, and cow numbers to donac.  Dona, i love the idea of pampering ourselves tonight.  We all can take 5 minutes to ourselves, and it does so much good just to sit and regroup.  (I might add a glass of wine to my relaxing.)

friday qotd-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss.  When did the journey start for you?  Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years? 

Growing up, I tended to be chunky, I remember wearing pretty plus clothes from sears.  I did thin down my senior year, and remember being thin for a few years into my early 20s, but pretty much my whole adulthood has been an up and down pattern.  I've done ww many times, and when I stick with it, I am successful.  When I got pregnant with my son, I weight 205, and 240 when he was born, and in the past 8 years, I've been a high of 229, and a low of 183 briefly.  Right now I'm at 212, and trying to get back into One-derland.  I definitely think of the times in my life when I was happiest, and those seem to be the times that my weight was lower, and i was in better shape.  The emotional/stress eating is definitely my downfall, and I'm working on it, and I do think I'm slowly being successful.   

Thanks for having me as coach this week.  We have family coming tonight for the weekend, and I have a retirement party this evening, so if I don't get back on tonight, I'll see you in the morning. Drink that water, move those bodies, and eat those fruits and vegies, and have a fabulous friday.


----------



## mikamah

lovedvc said:


> Well I am not going to weigh in this week.  This stomach virus threw my body for a loop.  I actually think I'm up about 3 lbs.  After a virus my body tends to hold onto whatever I eat or drink over the next few days.  It's kind of like survival mode.  My stomach is so bloated I look 5 months pregnant, my jeans are so tight.  Next week I will weigh in.


Hope you are feeling better soon.  



jenanderson said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Well, I have to share my happiness this morning.  I did not have a real positive week with being sick and I was in a bit of a funk with feeling bored with trying to lose weight.  I did not let myself cheat at all as I still wrote everything down and I didn't eat food that I should not...but I did let myself eat a bit more than I normally would and I did not do the "make you sweat" type of exercising that I try to do every day.  Well, here comes the good news...I lost 3 pounds this week!!!!!  This means that I have now lost 21 pounds!!!  I have wanted to reach that 20 pound mark for a couple of weeks and I have finally done it!  It feels so great and maybe I will be my happy and motivated self again!


Whoo hoo!!  That is awesome Jen!!  You are already sounding like your happy, motivated self!!



Carys said:


> Week is still going well, although I think I'm obsessing over the scale too much and not eating as much as I should be, which will backfire when I inevitably go nuts and eat half the supermarket's bakery department.
> 
> My skin seems to be looking more even in skin tone this week (I have extremely pale skin so every blemish is very obvious) so I think all that salmon is having a good effect.  Going to Costco tomorrow to pick up a fresh slab of salmon for next week!  Not the cheapest protein but oh so delicious and got those Omega 3s.  I like to cook salmon very simply with pepper and lemon.  Does anyone have any favourite healthy salmon recipes?


I think drinking lots of water really helps the skin too.  It's true you need to make sure you eat enough so your metabolism is kept up, and you don't feel deprived and hit the bakery.  You're doing great.



carmiedog said:


> Could we pretty please get the results and cow links on page 1 updated? sorry if it's been asked - I only read the last page or two of posts on this thread when I sign on


I think Lisa has been doing that, and she's away this week, so she will probably do it when she returns.  Sorry.  



carmiedog said:


> I came looking to see what this week would be and was holding my breath hoping it wasn't give up coffee.  A week off I can handle!
> 
> I think the only COW I haven't made a habit of is flossing my teeth every day. BUT, I am now flossing several times a week AND brushing my teeth most every night. I'm also making the kids brush their teeth most nights. We were naughty and not doing it before. HUGE IMPROVEMENT for our family! Thanks for the challenge!


Great job on the brushing and flossing.  I too have started flossing more regularly thanks to the cow.  



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I thought we could use a week off from the COWs.   We have been working very hard and it is time to pamper yourself.  I will be giving you pampering challenges this week.  There are no points to count.  Just pamper yourself.
> 
> Today find 5 minutes this evening.  Turn down the lights, light a candle and slowly breath and think about a place that makes you relaxed and happy.
> 
> Good luck


I love this.  Thanks Dona.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> 5.  See how much easier it is to pee when you can sit down?


 too funny.



tigger813 said:


> It sounds like we are going through a continuous car wash! Unbelievable! We may need an ark in the morning!


Hope everything's ok in your neck of the woods.  The sun is poking out here!! Yay!!


----------



## lisah0711

Thank you so much to Maria for being our coach last week.  You had a lot of fun and interesting questions.  

And a *BIG* thank you to mikamah for being our coach this week.   



LuvBaloo said:


> I know better, but sometimes don't listen to myself.  I was on track yesterday and will stay on track today



Why don't we listen to ourselves more?    Good job being back on track.  



ShortyNBug said:


> Just wanted to check in.  Soon I'll be your coach and I promise to get on here everyday during that time.  I've been so bad about it lately but I just can't find the time.  I'm going to apologize ahead of time for maybe repeating questions since I haven't been on.    I have been making sure I get on and report my weigh in every week though.  That's a start.



Sorry it's been a busy time for you, Lynsey.    That is the nice thing about our challenge -- you don't have to post and chatter to participat -- but we are always happy to hear from you when you do.  

As corinnak told you, she has done a great job with the QOTD thread so it is easy to go back and see what questions have been asked.  We don't mind repeats either!  

Enjoy your week-end getaway with DH.



corinnak said:


> Lynsey - nice to see you again!  Insanity sounds interesting - losing inches is where it's at!
> 
> Of course I'm not here to tell you not to repeat questions, but if it helps, I have collected all the questions together in a QOTD archive to assist coaches and also in case someone wants to catch up a few days.  It's not always 100% current, but I try to keep up with it.  The link is at the bottom of my signature and also in one of the early posts in the thread.



Thanks corinnak for keeping up the QOTD thread for us!  



mikamah said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thanks so much for the birthday wishes.  I was going to try and let it slip by, so an extra thanks to you Lisa.



My pleasure!    You can't have too many birthday wishes.  



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I thought we could use a week off from the COWs.   We have been working very hard and it is time to pamper yourself.  I will be giving you pampering challenges this week.  There are no points to count.  Just pamper yourself.
> 
> Today find 5 minutes this evening.  Turn down the lights, light a candle and slowly breath and think about a place that makes you relaxed and happy.
> 
> Good luck



donac, thanks so much for being our cowkeeper and for helping us to build healthy habits.  Looking forward to seeing the pampering challenges!  



carmiedog said:


> Could we pretty please get the results and cow links on page 1 updated? sorry if it's been asked - I only read the last page or two of posts on this thread when I sign on



Sorry!  Results are updated -- I am travelling and didn't get to them as quickly as I like.  I saw I was actually two weeks behind so if you ever notice just let me know and I will fix it ASAP.  

I will catch up on the QOTD when I return home tomorrow -- happy Friday all!


----------



## kimara

this is just to give you all a little bit of friday love 
last week when i weighed in i was up a pound.  SO frustrating cuz there was no cheating or slacking on my part.  my body was adjusting or i probably had too much salt, cuz this week's weigh-in was AWESOME.  so happy. 

a big thanks and lots of love to you all for:
this board
sharing the spark people site
telling about WATP.

i know i couldn't have done what i have done thus far, nor what i will continue to do, without you. 

"i will only fail when i decide to give-up"


----------



## princessbride6205

*sigh* I had a really rough night last night. I had a bit of an emotional meltdown. There wasn't any one thing I was upset about, but I just couldn't function when I got home after work last night. Everything was making me angry, so I decided to take a break and lie down for a bit. That didn't help because part of my stress was being able to get everything done this week, and lying around just meant I was losing precious time. I have no explanation for why I was such a mess last night. There are lots of underlying things I feel stressed about, but nothing new or huge. It goes in cycles - feeling like I have my/family life kind of together, then feeling like I'm barely holding it together, then stress builds and I freak out. Does every parent feel like this? Is it worse because I'm working FT and don't want to be? Is it worse because I'm burnt out and stressed at work? I'm frustrated too because DD is staying with my folks this week and I'm STILL stressed out. I don't know if I'm looking for advice or support - I think I mainly wanted to vent.

*friday qotd-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years? *
I was a gymnast and a dancer throughout childhood so weight was always on my mind. I didn't struggle with actually being chubby or overweight, but there was always an underlying desire to be thinner. I stayed fit until my early-mid twenties through exercise, but food has always been a challenge. I love food. After my wedding in 2005, weight crept on, and by a year later, I was up 15 pounds. Fall of 2006 I decided I was going to lose that extra weight, started exercising again, and the following week I found out I was pregnant.  I kept with light workouts during pregnancy, but really blew up like a balloon. 
_Fast forward..._
The current journey started in January 2009. After having DD in 2007, I tried to get back into shape quickly and was so impressed with myself that I got down to my pre-pregnancy weight in a few months. So with everything go on, I stopped paying attention. Granted my pre-pregnancy weight was the heaviest I'd ever been, so that really wasn't a great achievement.  In September of 2008 I started exercising again, but got derailed when DH was temporarily laid off the next month. I spent my evenings making money with an online job (in addition to my full time desk job). Lots of sitting! Finally, I saw photos of myself from Christmas 2008 -  Lots of stomach rolls. I honestly hadn't realized I was that size. Before the holiday I was teetering on the edge of the healthy and overweight BMI, and after, I was in the overweight category. 
In January 2009, I started exercising 4-6 days a week and "eating better." I put that in quotes because I never actually tracked anything. I know I gained a little muscle and lost a little fat, but in 4 months, I only lost 3 pounds. The hurdle for me in food tracking was that I didn't want to do that for the rest of my life. It sounds silly, but that's why I resisted. Finally, I started tracking calories and I realized that even though I thought I was being healthy, I was eating way too many calories to lose weight. At the same time, I was wishing I could be on the Biggest Loser - I knew I was too small to get cast, but I just wanted that support and to make a big change. Then, eureka! I found the DIS BL. I've lost 20 pounds since starting my current journey, and a little over 15 pounds since starting BL. I'm 2 pounds from goal, then looking forward to staying with BL on the maintainer team!

Thanks for the question, obviously I enjoyed answering it since I wrote so much. I'm looking forward to reading everyone's responses!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I started my journey in Christmas 2008. We got a Wii and Wii Fit and I decided to make a really conscious effort to get in shape. I turn 40 in August and decided I wanted to be a healthy person by then. Redwalker had been inspiring me to get moving and I did. I gained 30-40 pounds with both kids and didn't really lose much afterward. I discovered WATP  and fell in love with it! I was also doing Jillian Michaels workouts and the elliptical. I had lost about 30 pounds by the time we went to Disney last April. I felt great! 

Of course, my knee started bothering me shortly before the trip so I had to cut back. I had trouble getting motivated again and I had gained back 10 pounds by August when I went to my nephew's Eagle banquet and the dress I wore was feeling tight again after it had felt so good at Easter. I joined the last challenge and ended up losing 22.5 pounds and finished 2nd. I was so excited. I was averaging 5-8 miles of workouts a day and really wanted to keep it up. I gained 8 pounds over the holidays and joined this challenge.

I have finally fallen below that weight and am so excited! I reached a new low this morning of 156.0! I don't remember the last time I was at that weight. I want to lost about another 10 to reach my goal. The Wii Fit says I need to lose 20 more but I think that would be too much for me.  I am also doing the Walk your way to Disney challenge on the boards. I have 1303 miles to Disney and have done 212 miles so far! I have just over 9 months until our trip so I should be able to reach my goal in plenty of time. It has become harder and I keep losing the same weight over and over again. 

I didn't want to see 170 again and now I don't want to see 160 again!

I was never morbidly obese but I started as obese. I am really close to the healthy weight area on the Wii so I am going to keep working.

DRINK your water! That has been a really helpful factor to me!

Just signed up for the give a day get a day program which will take place in April.  The location is one town over which works well for us. Only 3 of us can do it but that's ok.  

I need to PM LuvBaloo!

Have a great weekend! I've done 5 miles so far today! Going to a college hockey game so probably won't eat very healthy tonight. But it's a weekend and you know what that means: I CAN HAVE A DRINK! May have a beer at the game or just wait and have my Welsh Dragon when we get home or tomorrow!


----------



## corinnak

*Maria* - thanks for a fantastic week of coaching!  Your questions were fun AND thought provoking!

*Kathy* - I'm looking forward to this week - your first QOTD is a great one!  I look forward to learning more about all of our journeys.



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks corinnak for keeping up the QOTD thread for us!



Truly, it is my pleasure.  It keeps me current.  I hope it's helpful to others as well.



kimara said:


> last week when i weighed in i was up a pound.  SO frustrating cuz there was no cheating or slacking on my part.  my body was adjusting or i probably had too much salt, cuz this week's weigh-in was AWESOME.  so happy.



A testament to tenacity!  I  it!  Congratulations on your success and on pushing through when the scale was discouraging.




princessbride6205 said:


> *sigh* I had a really rough night last night. I had a bit of an emotional meltdown. There wasn't any one thing I was upset about, but I just couldn't function when I got home after work last night. Everything was making me angry, so I decided to take a break and lie down for a bit. That didn't help because part of my stress was being able to get everything done this week, and lying around just meant I was losing precious time. I have no explanation for why I was such a mess last night. There are lots of underlying things I feel stressed about, but nothing new or huge. It goes in cycles - feeling like I have my/family life kind of together, then feeling like I'm barely holding it together, then stress builds and I freak out. Does every parent feel like this? Is it worse because I'm working FT and don't want to be? Is it worse because I'm burnt out and stressed at work? I'm frustrated too because DD is staying with my folks this week and I'm STILL stressed out. I don't know if I'm looking for advice or support - I think I mainly wanted to vent.



Nicole -  Sooo sorry you're having this kind of week.  I think everyone does go through cycles and it sounds like you're buried under a lot of stuff you "gotta do" right now. Those are the toughest times, for sure.  I'm sure that it does not help either that we are rapidly approaching March, which means we've been doing the Winter Slog for a while now.  We need a little green!  Hope your venting helped - sometimes it's just good to get it out, I know!

continuing...



> The hurdle for me in food tracking was that I didn't want to do that for the rest of my life. It sounds silly, but that's why I resisted. Finally, I started tracking calories and I realized that even though I thought I was being healthy, I was eating way too many calories to lose weight. At the same time, I was wishing I could be on the Biggest Loser - I knew I was too small to get cast, but I just wanted that support and to make a big change. Then, eureka! I found the DIS BL. I've lost 20 pounds since starting my current journey, and a little over 15 pounds since starting BL. I'm 2 pounds from goal, then looking forward to staying with BL on the maintainer team!




Wow- congratulations on your loss - I'm so glad you found the BL challenge!  It is so great to have that support.  I also hear you on resisting the tracking, even though I know it becomes just regular routine after a while, it is daunting to start.  Amazing what a difference it makes, though.  I'm looking forward to having you on the maintainer's team soon!  




tigger813 said:


> Have a great weekend! I've done 5 miles so far today! Going to a college hockey game so probably won't eat very healthy tonight. But it's a weekend and you know what that means: I CAN HAVE A DRINK! May have a beer at the game or just wait and have my Welsh Dragon when we get home or tomorrow!



Have a great time at the game and enjoy that Welsh Dragon, if that's the direction you decide to go!  In your recipe, I saw that you said to blend with ice - I don't know if you meant to mix it in a mixer or not.  The ones I've had at WDW have just been poured over ice, but I bet it would be good as a frozen drink, too.  Mmmm.  Welsh Dragon....


----------



## tigger813

We've done it both ways! It's really frothy if you blend it in the blender! Either way it's YUMMY!


----------



## corinnak

First of all, I am also a fan of "If You Had Wings."  I only got one trip to WDW in my youth, but that ride made a huge, huge impression.  The song...it is with me even now!  



maiziezoe said:


> Oh my gosh, Corinna! Thank you for this site! I was having trouble figuring out exactly how far I was walking and now I know. I just mapped out a great route and as soon as I am done posting here, I am going to walk it. It's mostly uphill!



Oh good - I am always glad when I get a chance to pass on stuff like that!  I usually run either on the TM or with my Garmin Forerunner, both of which tell me the distance, but there have been times that I neglected to charge the Garmin or I wanted to find the elevation of a run and it has been brilliant for that as well as for pre-planning longer distances so I don't end up with too big or too small a loop just by chance.  I've done that too, and it's not so good!



2/26 Friday QOTD: We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?


I started writing this up and realized - wow, it is a_ really_ long story.  My whole life, really.  I've wrestled with the same 60 pounds for so long.  I'm not sure how much of it anyone really wants to know - are we going all out here or summaries?


----------



## maiziezoe

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?
> 
> Well, that would be kind of an interesting one since my BFF is my DH .  I would probably say this to him:
> 
> 1. Yes, you really do need to wear a bra.
> 2.  A little makeup is not a bad thing and try not to poke an eye out.
> 3.  Have fun at the gym.  Go twice if you'd like. (DH exercises at least twice as long and twice as hard as I do on my best day.)
> 4.  Remember that many of the bumps and squishes on this body are directly related to the creation and nurturing of our two lovely DDs.  Don't knock them, I'm working on them.
> *5.  See how much easier it is to pee when you can sit down?*



That made me spit a little water! Too funny!!



jenanderson said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  Well, I have to share my happiness this morning.  I did not have a real positive week with being sick and I was in a bit of a funk with feeling bored with trying to lose weight.  I did not let myself cheat at all as I still wrote everything down and I didn't eat food that I should not...but I did let myself eat a bit more than I normally would and I did not do the "make you sweat" type of exercising that I try to do every day.  Well, here comes the good news...I lost 3 pounds this week!!!!!  This means that I have now lost 21 pounds!!!  I have wanted to reach that 20 pound mark for a couple of weeks and I have finally done it!  It feels so great and maybe I will be my happy and motivated self again!



Awesome!!  Congrats on your 3 pound loss!!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I started my journey in Christmas 2008. We got a Wii and Wii Fit and I decided to make a really conscious effort to get in shape. I turn 40 in August and decided I wanted to be a healthy person by then. Redwalker had been inspiring me to get moving and I did. I gained 30-40 pounds with both kids and didn't really lose much afterward. I discovered WATP  and fell in love with it! I was also doing Jillian Michaels workouts and the elliptical. I had lost about 30 pounds by the time we went to Disney last April. I felt great!
> 
> Of course, my knee started bothering me shortly before the trip so I had to cut back. I had trouble getting motivated again and I had gained back 10 pounds by August when I went to my nephew's Eagle banquet and the dress I wore was feeling tight again after it had felt so good at Easter. I joined the last challenge and ended up losing 22.5 pounds and finished 2nd. I was so excited. I was averaging 5-8 miles of workouts a day and really wanted to keep it up. I gained 8 pounds over the holidays and joined this challenge.
> 
> I have finally fallen below that weight and am so excited! I reached a new low this morning of 156.0! I don't remember the last time I was at that weight. I want to lost about another 10 to reach my goal. The Wii Fit says I need to lose 20 more but I think that would be too much for me.  I am also doing the Walk your way to Disney challenge on the boards. I have 1303 miles to Disney and have done 212 miles so far! I have just over 9 months until our trip so I should be able to reach my goal in plenty of time. It has become harder and I keep losing the same weight over and over again.
> 
> I didn't want to see 170 again and now I don't want to see 160 again!
> 
> I was never morbidly obese but I started as obese. I am really close to the healthy weight area on the Wii so I am going to keep working.
> 
> DRINK your water! That has been a really helpful factor to me!
> 
> Just signed up for the give a day get a day program which will take place in April.  The location is one town over which works well for us. Only 3 of us can do it but that's ok.
> 
> I need to PM LuvBaloo!
> 
> Have a great weekend! I've done 5 miles so far today! Going to a college hockey game so probably won't eat very healthy tonight. But it's a weekend and you know what that means: I CAN HAVE A DRINK! May have a beer at the game or just wait and have my Welsh Dragon when we get home or tomorrow!



Hey, that's awesome!! Congrats on your new low!


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone.  I am really late to joining this party, but I have been lurking for a month.  After a depressing dr. visit on month ago today, when my weight was 218, I started a lifestyle eating change.  1 month later, after continuing healthy food choices, finishing the 3rd week of Couch to 5K, and other exercise 3 days a week, I weighed 202!!!!  16 pounds this month! 

I am not kidding myself into thinking it will keep falling off like this.  I was a soft drink addict and did no exercise, so the weight loss will slow down.  But I am thrilled to be where I am now!

I decided to finally join instead instead of lurking, I need the accountability.  On my way.....


----------



## maiziezoe

Afternoon all! 

*friday qotd-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years? *

I didn't have a weight problem until I met my husband. Most of my teen years and a majority of my adult life were spent with an eating disorder (bulimia). I met my husband in mid-2002 and had already packed on a good 25 pounds by the end of 2002. The more I fell in love with him, the more I gained. The more I gained, the more HE fell in love with my new curves. Then in 2004 I got pregnant... I was on bed rest for 7 months. After my son was born in December of 2004 and before my daughter was conceived in May 2006, I got pregnant 4 times and had 4 miscarriages. I was basically on bed rest from April 2004 when I was pregnant with my son until my daughter was born in February 2007. While on bed rest I ate and ate and ate. After my 4 miscarriages, I ate and ate and ate. After my daughter was born, I nursed her for 14 months... I ate and ate and ate. December 2009 I was at my biggest. 

I asked for a Wii Fit for Christmas and got one. Since Christmas I have only missed 2 days working out. The day after Christmas and New Years Day. I joined WW in mid-January. I've lost almost 25 pounds since Christmas day. It's been pretty easy for me so far... until today. I'm having a bad day today. 

TGIF everyone! I'm spending my day washing the sheets my BFF forgot to wash while she was using my body yesterday. What a goof!!


----------



## 50sjayne

lecach said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?
> 
> I dont really have a BFF. Or a BF. Or an F . In fact, so many of the other mom's on my Mom's boards said the same thing that we just formed a new group: The Friendless Friends. We went to Melting Pot last week and are having lunch on Sunday.



Yeah I don't have any really close friends either. there's a great couple we get together with every once in awhile, I have 'work' friends, but that never leaves the workplace. Well I went to a movie with Randy once but he talked the whole movie so....that's cool you did that and it sounds like it was a success. 
Here's my response to a great and very original quotd:
#1. Stay away from all male Russian ice skatersyou have no controlyour body has developed a feverish, cougars prowl lately. Even watching re-broadcasts on tv and you tube will _do _you in. Whatever you do don't try to compare Evan's performance with Plushenko--it will only upset you. You won't have any desire to look at Evan anyway....

2. Dont pick up Harvey the gorgeous black monster cat. Youll want tohes adorable and your hands will itch to do it but unless you have experience as a lion tamer, I wouldnt recommend it. Be strong...he wil look at you with huge golden eyes full of love but he is a devil. 

3. Do go to the close by pool, have a swim and soak in the Jacuzzi- Im too lazy a** and computer addicted to go do it. 

4. scoop the litterboxes- you're the only one who will do it. Bend at the knees when you do so--'s easier on your back. 




Carys said:


> Going to Costco tomorrow to pick up a fresh slab of salmon for next week!  Not the cheapest protein but oh so delicious and got those Omega 3s.  I like to cook salmon very simply with pepper and lemon.  Does anyone have any favourite healthy salmon recipes?


I like to take the cooked meat off the skin and mix it with mayonaise, then spread it on english muffins with a little sheese on top--best tuna melts Ever. 



corinnak said:


> 2/26 Friday QOTD: We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?
> 
> 
> I started writing this up and realized - wow, it is a_ really_ long story.  My whole life, really.  I've wrestled with the same 60 pounds for so long.  I'm not sure how much of it anyone really wants to know - are we going all out here or summaries?


The boards slowed down--let's go for it if you want-- it's free therapy. Had a tendency to be a little chunky when I was a kid, was mostly normal weight though. I really liked doritos--and twinkies however lol. And I read- I was a book worm. I also rode my bike a lot though, skate boarded and roller skated up until I got into my teen years. Then I got a little more chubby which resulted in the anorexia I touched on here before (and bulimia) As a young woman it was up and down mostly kept my weight off. Wehn I got married and after my second child the weight started creeping up a little at a time. Husband liked it--lol and I have always had an active job and ate what I wanted. There was an incident about 12 years ago that left me broken hearted ( I won't get into the intricacies of my marriage here on the board) that triggered some weight gain I think...looking back anyway and I just kept slowly gaining until I hurt my back badly last year just before christmas. I decided the only way I was going to be able to work my job (which I love) was to lose weight so I joined a BL challenge on the boards here in January with a goal to lose 25 pounds which I did. I then took some time off and maintained, then decided if I could lose 25--I could lose 40 so I joined the fall challenge and came close but the Holidays wrecked me, then I joined the spring and finally am at goal weight and have maintained for about 3 weeks now. Every week I have of maintaining I am so delighted-- almost shocked at the scale. I would say it's still a struggle, but easier than I thought to maintain.


----------



## my3princes

I'll have to come back after work tonight to answer the QOTD.  I'm bartending tonight instead of waitressing and I haven't really done this in years.

We were part of the horrible storm last night.  Winds were the worst I've ever experienced.  We lost power at 12:30 this morning and didn't get it back until 3 this afternoon.  Of course I've been cooped up with the kids with no electricity or heat so I have eaten every bad thing that I laid eyes on   Ring Dings, Choc Chip cookie dough.  Ugghhh.  I will be better tomorrow.  We did not weigh in this morning, never even thought about it will everything that was going on.  Between not sleeping and lack of electricity I think my brain shut down.  I really thought the window were going to blow in at times.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I was the bigger kid growing up (like 3rd-9th grades) and then lost some weight. I just donated my prom gowns and my junior year one was a 4P. I guess I lsot some serious weight. I was average through college and my first year teaching. I gained about 50 pounds in about 9 months during my 2nd year of teaching and my 1st semester of grad school. I started WW in Sept. 2008 and have be at it ever since. I lost 30 pounds pretty quickly, but then I was put on a medication that makes you gain a lot of weight about a year ago-I gained back 12-15 pounds depending on how I did for the week. I was back down to close to 30 pounds lost and then I went on another medication and the cycle repeated itself. I went off of it last week and I dropped quite a few pounds within days. I gained a few back, but I'm back down to about 20-22 pounds lost and am doing well now. I might top 25 pounds lost (again, but no biggie) when I weigh-in tomorrow morning.

I had a good day today and dinner should be fine. I'm looking forward to a good weigh-in tomorrow morning. I'd like to get some exercise in tonight, but I doubt that will happen. I have to make exercise more of a priority.

Dona, I love the "COWs" for the week! Good luck with all your weigh-ins!

CC


----------



## happysmyly

Congrats to all the losers, maintainers and the rest of us that are still here!  
Thank you so much, Maria,  for being a great coach this week-I enjoyed your questions and loved reading everyone's answers.
Welcome, Kathy, to your week as coach--love the first question and thank you in advance for the time you'll put in to help guide us this week 

I have really enjoyed reading everyone's story so far --so here's mine.  Was 'normal' and even 'athletic' til I was about 8--then started gaining about 10 lbs a year til I graduated.  I remember thinking I was huge at 180 as a freshman in 1981--and now - look forward to being 180 again. 
As an adult - always been the biggest of peoples (5'10" and heavy) but was usually in OK shape and all my health markers were good (even my BP).
Then after 2000 got somewhere up around 330 (not sure what my heaviest was cause I stopped weighing ).  For the last decade I've been as low as 240 for a few months after a divorce and in the last 5 years have been bouncing between 280 and 300.

And then this fall my blood pressure was starting to scare me--so I was getting mentally prepared for the jump that my sister helped me take in January 2010--left treats behind cold turkey and after a couple of weeks of getting control have been able to add them back in with 'moderation'.  I've exercised 6 days a week since the COW challenge (Jan 15) except during the vacation and as of this morning am down to 270 (lost 27.5 since this started).  My blood pressure is back to my normal, my pulse rate is back to my normal and I'm starting to just get into a daily groove--even when I don't want to.

Not sure where this will take me--but this time it feels different and I feel like I'm in it for the 'long haul' and am building up a collection of recipes and ideas that I will use for life--strategies that will help me enjoy things I did in the past but in control and moderation.

Thank you all so much for being here and for your encouragement and your shining examples--it helps so much to feel not alone in this journey--good days or bad I know you'll be here and I'm grateful for that - to help me get strong enough to where I can stand alone and without you--though then, it will be my turn to give back to those that are then where I am now   Bless you!!!!!


----------



## lovedvc

QOTD:  Being overweight has been an issue since I was a little girl.  I remember my friends telling me it was just baby fat.  38 years later and some of that baby fat it still here.  I remember a boy in school used to call me Miss Piggy.  I would never let on that he was hurting me.  I put that wall up for protection and I would go on.  In some ways that wall is still with me.  I have a real tough exterior, alot of people won't approach me I come off as a real toughy, but on the inside I'm a mush.  I never accept a compliment with a Thank you, its always answered with some thing bad like well I did gain 10 lbs over the last year.

As a little girl I was always chunky, but remained athletic till 16.  When I graduated high school I was 5'4" and 182 lbs.  I was a closet eater.  The more someone told me I should go on a diet the more I ate.  By the time I was about 21 I was 196 lbs and in a real bad relationship.  I used to work with a girl who was a lot heavier than I was and she started to lose weight.  I'm always up for a challenge so I thought I can't let her get thinner than me.  So within a few months I took off 54 lbs.  I was 142 lbs with a 27" waist.  I was in great shape.  My cousin asked me to go on a Carnival Cruise with her and I accepted.  My mom even paid for the cruise hoping I would meet a nice guy and get rid of the loser.  Well low and behold I did meet my future husband on that cruise.  When I got home I decided time to get rid of the loser boyfriend of course I didn't tell him I had met someone.  I convinced him to join the Navy and then wrote him a dear John letter.  (Thank god I got rid of him, he is now in jail).  About 6 months after I met my husband I needed knee surgery, it was bad I was laid up for 2 weeks.  I started to put weight back on, it wound up being 22 lbs.  When I got married  I was 162 lbs.  Once again after the wedding I started to diet again.  I took of those 22 lbs and became a lifetime member at weight watchers.  I hit goal in October and by January I was pregnant with my first son.  I had toxemia with him and ballooned to 215 lbs and he was born at 36 weeks.  After I had him back to weight watchers.  I got back to 156 lbs. and stayed there until I got pregnant with my second son.  Once again toxemia and they told me I had 10% chance of having that again.  I went up to 228 lbs and he was 2 weeks early.  I kind of went up and down after that until I saw a picture in 2005.  I had thrown my parents an awesome surprise anniversary party.  I had friends and family fly in from all over.  We had the best time.  About 5 days later I got the pictures back.  I was so upset I wanted to crawl under a rock.  I couldn't believe how big I was.  I said to my husband how could you let me walk out of the house that night.  I decided enough is enough back to ww.  I was at 191 lbs.  Within 7 months I had gotten down to 137 lbs. on the core plan.  137 lbs was too light, I finally settled in at 142.  I stayed there and worked my butt off, I was in better shape than at 16.  I have struggled I'm back to 156 - 158 and I hate it here.  I see the fat person in the mirror everyday.  I know I shouldn't think that way I'm wear either a 6 or 8 jeans, but that fat girl is always on my shoulder.  I've been real down lately.  I have to find that happy place again.  I had a whole thyroid panel done yesterday, because something wacky is going on and I can't take it.  Hopefully by Sunday I will have the results back.  I'm hoping I have hypothryoid, because it will explain alot that has been going on with me.  Sorry to ramble it felt good though.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Thanks Maria for coaching last week! 
Thanks Kathy for coaching this week! 

Dona - thanks for the COW.  I didn't follow it this week, but even when I'm not actually counting it, it does keep me thinking.  I'll be back at it again next week 



lovedvc said:


> Well I am not going to weigh in this week.  This stomach virus threw my body for a loop.  I actually think I'm up about 3 lbs.  After a virus my body tends to hold onto whatever I eat or drink over the next few days.  It's kind of like survival mode.  My stomach is so bloated I look 5 months pregnant, my jeans are so tight.  Next week I will weigh in.



Hope you feel better soon



mikamah said:


> friday qotd-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss.  When did the journey start for you?  Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



The weight loss journey seriously started in Jan 2009.  I was average size until my early 20's.  Once I finished school and started working full time, the weight slowly crept on, and while I didn't gain lots while pregnant (about 30lbs each one) I never lost the pregnancy weight.  I had tried just exercise and watching what I eat to lose weight in 2007/2008 but I wasn't really committed and didn't get results.  In Dec 2008, I was thinking of my aunt who died earlier in the year, and I was thinking about how much of life she didn't get to live.  My Nana always used to compare me to my aunt (I was the oldest granddaughter, my aunt was the oldest daughter, I was similar personality, and did many of the things my aunt did, I learned lots of crafts, I went to Europe, I went to University, I didn't have kids until 30, my weight slowly crept up).  My aunt ended up dying from cancer and didn't get to have grandchildren or see her kids get married, and she really wanted to do.  I realized I did not want to follow in my aunts footsteps and I want to be healthy and see my DD's grow up, I want to be a grandmother one day. So I decided I had to get my weight back into one-derland and stop that pattern.  Its funny, because I know that logically it doesn't make sense, but its what motivated me to start.  Unfortunately after losing 20lbs, I keep sabotaging myself and can't reach the 25lb loss.  I have lost inches so there's been progress, but I really need to stay on program long enough to break through the plateau and see new numbers.
This year is my year of cutting back on activities as I was getting too many things happening, so now I'm making choices to drop some things that aren't necessary, so I can have more time to do the important things.  I really need to work on stress management.  
I'm very guilty of knowing what I should do, but not _actually_ doing it.
My biggest fear is failing as a parent.  I want my DD's to be healthy, happy and active.  I don't want to teach my children my fears.  Its a balance to have them see that Mommy wants to lose weight and make sure they understand that its not to be skinnier, but to be healthier.  I want my kids to be confident no matter what size they are, and to just be healthy.  I want my girls to know there's lots of options out there.  It has been great watching the Olympics with the girls.  They like seeing all these women doing different sports.

Well, I really went off on a tangent there, so now I'd better get off here and get back to work.

 to everyone who's having a good weigh in and  to those of us who aren't doing so great, but are still here and still trying 


Princessbride - keep venting.  I have those times too, and will usually end up going for a bath to re-energize, but sometimes that leaves me feeling worse, because that bath time could have been spent getting something done.  But sometimes, you absolutely have to take a few minutes to stop the world and give yourself a break before getting back on.


  flipflopmom!  Its NEVER to late to join us   Congrats on the success you've already had!


----------



## redlight

> 2/26 Friday QOTD: We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



I started gaining weight in college. My senior year, a bunch of my friends and I went on a diet together - it wasn't a real crash diet, but it wasn't the most healthy way to lose weight either. I got down to 135 or so, which is the lowest I've been and is probably not sustainable (I'm curvy and I like food). Over the next couple years, about 20-25 lbs crept on. Then in 2008, I went through a difficult breakup, we were constantly having arguments and I ate to comfort myself. I tried for awhile to stabilize my weight, but it kept creeping up. Then last April (when I weighed nearly 180), I decided enough was enough.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

lovedvc said:


> I remember a boy in school used to call me Miss Piggy.  I would never let on that he was hurting me.



Stupid boy!  Isn't it remarkable how those hurtful comments stay with us for so long?  You probably got 20 compliments (for school work, clothes, doing something nice, etc.) that same week, but it's the hurtful things that seem to stay with us with permanent adhesive.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

*QOTD: We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?*

Okay, this was longer than I thought it would be.  Please feel free to skim or skip!!!

My concern about my weight started early with me -- in elementary school back in the 1970's.  My best friend growing up is still a dear, dear friend and she can remember so many of the goofy diets we tried in junior high school.  My younger sister is very small boned, and wasn't just slender as a kid, she was outright skinny.  I remember my parents and my godparents (who lived across the street) offering her extra portions while suggesting I slow down.  My godfather (a nice man and probably thinking he was just being funny, not mean) used to make comments like, "I knew you must have been crossing the street, I could feel the ground shaking before you knocked on the door."  The funny thing is?  When I look back at pictures of me back then, I was thin!!!  Maybe not skinny-skinny, but definitely not "chunky"!  I don't think anyone ever meant to be mean or hurtful, but there are many people in my family (mom and dad's sides) that are/were overweight and I think they worried that with my prediliction for book reading and other sedentary activities, and not being over enthused about sports (though certainly a participant), I would have a tendency to get heavier.  And, I did.  Nature or nurture?  I don't even know myself.  Probably a little of both.

From when I was little (maybe six or so), I played soccer and swam, rode my bike, all the usual things suburban kids tend to do.  In junior high and high school, I played basketball, marched with a drumline, rode bikes with friends.  When I left high school, I was 5'9" tall and weighed somewhere around 140, maybe a few pounds less.  I gained the usual freshman fifteen in my first year of college in 1992, but took it off when I came home for the summer.  Everyone in my sorority was obsessed with weight, so I was usually involved at least peripherally with some sort of weight loss/excercise plan through college, but I still slowly put on about six or seven pounds a year, so I was about 160 when I graduated in 1992.  DH and I got married that summer and between our first year of wedded bliss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and the next three years of grad school, I just didn't pay much attention to what I ate.  Just ate what sounded good and was easy to make or buy.  Exercise?  Ha!  No time! (Or so I wanted to believe.)

Enter my first stint in weight watchers and my first running program around 1997.  DH and I did a Train for a 10K program together and between the counting points and excercise, I dropped to 162 (I know, because I still have the little weight watchers booklet with my weigh-ins).  This was great, but my goal had been to lose another fifteen and I stalled out and the weight crept slowly back for the next couple of year until I was about 185 pounds. 

In 2000, DH and I decided it was time to start a family and I happily started eating for two (two full grown adults, that is!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, it took two years to get pregnant.  Eating for two for two plus years packed on another 35 pounds and I was 219 when I finally did get pregnant.  I kind of yoyo'ed with that weight over the next three years (never getting below 221) and then got pregnant with DD #2 when I was up at 240 pounds.  I gained about 15 pounds during that pregnancy and bounced around in the 230 - 250 weight range for the last few years (DD #2 is now almost four).  

So, this has really been a "kind of started in college, but really took off after marriage and kids" weight gain.  I'm now down to 226 after starting this challenge at 248.  I can't tell you how excited I am to get to 219.  That's going to be a huge milestone for me. Just to get this pregnancy weight off finally will be such a huge relief!  Lot's more ahead after that, but one step at a time, right?


----------



## Carys

Thanks Worfiedoodles for all your great coaching this week, loved the questions!

QUOTE=mikamah;35602140]friday qotd-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss.  When did the journey start for you?  Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years? 
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for coaching us this week   And thanks for all the answers to this question that people have posted so far.  It's amazing how something so simple - weightloss - has been such a different journey for everyone, it just goes to show how you really can't pidgeonhole people by judging their cover.

It's a timely question because I was just talking about it with my sister last night, who has decided to change her eating too.  As a kid I was tall, Very tall - always a head and shoulders literally above the others even in kindergarten.  I hit my adult height of a shade below 5'11 at age 12.  Because I was so tall, I always felt big, but now looking back at photos I looked absolutely normal.  

I did every sport under the sun including many forms of dance and loved it.  I still love exercise - just last year I took up cycling as a new activity, but because life is otherwise so sedentary and I've met very few foods I don't like, since the latter part of high school I've been on an upwards trajectory of slow gain, slight loss, wash and repeat. 

I especially love all forms of carbs, which is why for me to lose weight I've chosen low carbing as the right way for me (and I know it's not the choice for everyone).  Last year I had spine surgery and now I know I have to quit this slow upwards weight gain because a. the whole experience was extremely painful, slow and lengthy and there's no way I'm going through it again, so I need to reduce pressure on my spine, and b. it'll be easier to do the younger I am, and in a couple of years I'll be the other side of 30 so it'll just get harder.

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## lovedvc

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> *.  My godfather (a nice man and probably thinking he was just being funny, not mean) used to make comments like, "I knew you must have been crossing the street, I could feel the ground shaking before you knocked on the door."
> 
> You just reminded of the nickname my grandfather used to call me "Crisco" which is short for "fat in the can".
> 
> I'm sorry for the way this quote looks, I don't know how to do it correctly, maybe one day one of you will explain it to me.*


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

lovedvc said:


> You just reminded of the nickname my grandfather used to call me "Crisco" which is short for "fat in the can".



Gah! Why did our parents let people who supposedly love us get away with saying things like that as kids?  If any adult makes any type of comment like that to my DDs (whatever weight they are!), they will get more than just an earful from me.



lovedvc said:


> I'm sorry for the way this quote looks, I don't know how to do it correctly, maybe one day one of you will explain it to me.



You did the first part of the quote perfectly.  You just need to close the quote with the part that looks like this - [/QUOTE].  If you hit the quote button (the one that looks says "quote"), just go down a couple of lines after the [/QUOTE] and start typing there.


----------



## tigger813

Back from the hockey game. We were in the 2nd row and the girls LOVED it! Unfortunately there are only 2 more home games left so we won't get to another one this season. DD1/DH caught a t-shirt so they were both happy.

Didn't eat well. Had some nachos and meatballs and then some popcorn. Also had 2 lite beers. I did get exercise going up and down the stairs to our seats. Of course, now I'm having a slight on and off muscle spasm in my lower right part of my back. Don't know what caused it unless it was the cold in there. I wore my coat the entire time with a heavy sweatshirt on underneath.

Gotta go to a meeting at church in the morning. Will either attend the meeting or be in charge of the kids whose parents are attending the meeting.

I plan on just doing the Wii Fit this weekend. I haven't done the rhythm parade or biking in a long time. I also hope to do some Just Dance!

Enjoy the rest of your night! Go Team USA! Looking good for some more medals!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  My weight loss journey

I was a very skinny child.  My mother would buy slim pants and still have to take them in (my middle son is that way now).  I was skinny right through high school and never had to watch my weight.  I was 5'4" and 115 lbs when I graduated high school.  I put on about 15 lbs in college, but still wasn't overweight.  Dh and I were high school sweethearts and married a year after we graduated in college.  My wedding gown was a size 10 and was pretty lose on me.  The next year I joined a gym and was in fabulous shape.  I don't even think I knew how good I looked, but I can see it now in pictures.  I started gaining weight while pregnant with DS14.  I was nauseous from conception through delivery and vomited frequently.  My solution was to constantly eat just to make sure that he was growing.  I ended up with preeclampsia, but he was only 10 days early.  I had gained 60 lbs while pregnant.  Over the course of the next 15 months I had lost 30 lbs and was pregnant again.  Again sick from the start.  This time I only gained 30 lbs, but just my luck I had preeclampsia again and he was born 5 weeks early.  I lost those 30 lbs over time, but managed to find 10 more.  I had a miscarriage, but was fortunate to get pregnant again the next month.  There is 5 year difference in age between 2nd and 3rd son.  I was yet again sick from conception.  Luckily no preeclampsia with him, but I vomited so much that my potasium levels dropped to very dangerous levels.  I was told that if I had been a male I would have had a heart attack.  I was given 18 bolises of potassium and enduced 3 1/2 weeks early.  I'm not sure what my weight was as I refused to get on the scale when I hit 200 lbs.  9 months after his birth I was still 198 lbs.  I realized that I would not be having any more children (the doctor said if I got pregnant again I would probably die, which is very good birth control).  I had noticed that I was fat, but always used the excuse that I was going to have more kids so why try to lose weight.  Once the excuse was gone I decided it was time to diet.  I didn't want my kids to be embarassed by me.  My DH grew up very embarassed by the size and appearance of his mother so it was a very real worry for me.  Dh and I went on Atkins and I lost 50 lbs in 4 months.  I felt terrific.  148 lbs felt skinny at the time.  Unfortunately Atkins is all or nothing so once we stopped being diligent it stopped working.  I gained back 10 lbs and couldn't lose it.  That is when I started WW.  On WW I lost those 10 lbs and an additional 10.  Since that time I seem to gain 5 lbs, feak out and lose those lbs.  Unfortunately I can't seem to get below 138 lbs.  My goal is 130 lbs.


----------



## donac

I was skinny as kid but gained some in high school .  I wish now that I weighed what I weighed then.  During my last two years of college I lost about 30 pounds by just watching what I ate.  I was pretty consistent with my weight until I got pregnant with ds1.  I gained 35 pounds during the pregnancy and never really lost the weight.  5 years later I got pregnant again and again gained 35 pounds and never really lost those.  Over the years I have kept adding a few pounds a year.  4 years ago I started losing weight and lost 30 pounds.  I was under 200 for the first time in many years.  I was happy with it except my bp never got low enough to get off medication.  I also discovered that I have PVC's (a type of irregular heartbeat) so even if I lose a lot of weight and get down to a good weight I will always need a medication for my PVCs.  It was discouraging and the 30 pound I lost came back.  I have been involved with a few BL but I have not been too successful.  One session I got the shingles and that was really hard to come back from.  Last spring's session my ankle was really giving me problems and I had surgery for a bunion on my left foot.  This past fall's session was difficult since I had spent the summer not doing much and I couldn't get motivated.  

I am still at this same point when I really should be more motivated.  A good friend the same age as I had a stroke last April.  I don't know if he will ever fully recover but it reminds me that I really need to watch what I am doing with my health.

These past few weeks have been very busy but you have kept me on track even when I haven't felt like it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## LuvBaloo

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Just to get this pregnancy weight off finally will be such a huge relief!  Lot's more ahead after that, but one step at a time, right?



That is so true!  One step at a time is the way to go 

thanks to everyone for sharing their stories.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Totally copied from a post by friend last year, but its such a great visual I decided to find it and share it:

You lose weight a pound or half a pound at a time, so somethings, looking at the detail it can look like this:






Not much to see, but all those pounds and half-pounds add up, so when you take a step back and examine the BIG picture, it all comes together:







Seurat, painted one dot at a time, and we lose weight, one pound at a time.

Focus on the dots and the picture will emerge.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I am stuck at the house today because my car had a light go on and I want to get it looked at.  Hopefully nothing too wrong.

Ds2 came home yesterday.  We went to get him early in the morning.  As we were driving out the roads were still so snow covered that we called him and told him that we couldn't get him.  We stopped for breakfast and by the time we got out, the sun was out and the roads were clear so we were able to get him and dh will bring him back on Sunday.

I have nothing planned until 5 tonight and then back to the local high school for the next performance.  Opening night went well.  Performance tonight and tomorrow afternoon.  We have a big clean up tomorrow to make sure everything gets put away for next weekend.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## donac

With all the crazy weather we have been having sometimes we forget how beautiful nature truly is.

Today find a quiet room where you can look out a window.  Then spend 5 minutes looking at nature.  Even snow can look beautiful.  If you are lucky enought to have warm weather go out and enjoy your surroundings.


----------



## jenanderson

donac said:


> Today find 5 minutes this evening.  Turn down the lights, light a candle and slowly breath and think about a place that makes you relaxed and happy.



I had a crazy day yesterday!  When I got home from work though, I thought of this challenge...lit a candle and sat and thought about Disney of course.  It really did help me just take a moment and relax.  



donac said:


> With all the crazy weather we have been having sometimes we forget how beautiful nature truly is.
> 
> Today find a quiet room where you can look out a window.  Then spend 5 minutes looking at nature.  Even snow can look beautiful.  If you are lucky enought to have warm weather go out and enjoy your surroundings.



Oooh...I am excited for this one too!  We are having beautiful weather in Minnesota (getting up to 30° or so each day - yep, that is beautiful winter weather here).  This means it will be a beautiful day to go out running!  I will take a moment to enjoy nature while I am out!

Have a great Saturday everyone!
Jen


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone.  I am really late to joining this party, but I have been lurking for a month.  After a depressing dr. visit on month ago today, when my weight was 218, I started a lifestyle eating change.  1 month later, after continuing healthy food choices, finishing the 3rd week of Couch to 5K, and other exercise 3 days a week, I weighed 202!!!!  16 pounds this month!
> 
> I am not kidding myself into thinking it will keep falling off like this.  I was a soft drink addict and did no exercise, so the weight loss will slow down.  But I am thrilled to be where I am now!
> 
> I decided to finally join instead instead of lurking, I need the accountability.  On my way.....


Welcome aboard flipflopmom!!  Congrats on your loss so far, you're off to an awesome start.  Luvbaloo is our weight keeper, and you can pm your starting weight to her.   Any questions, just ask.  It's great to see you here.


----------



## mikamah

Happy Saturday!!  Had a late night, and don't have much time this morning,  but will be back tonight to catch up on everyone.  It's so nice to read about everyone's journeys, and know we are not alone, and we can be here to support and inspire each other.  

Corinna- thanks for the qotd thread, that is so helpful when planning qotds, and we'd love to hear all about your journey if you want to share it. 

Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin?  Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

Have a magical day!


----------



## lovedvc

QOTD:  My love for Disney began I believe in 1982.  My dad took a pension loan to pay for the trip and we were able to stay at the Polynesian.  There wasn't much to do at that time.  There was only Magic Kingdom and River Country.  I was only 10 but I remember that trip so well.  I haven't stayed at the Polynesian since, but I love to visit when I can.  Usually we'll pool hop and catch dinner there.  One of these days I will stay there again.

Well I got my blood results back and my thyroid is normal.  Have to figure out where I go from here.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD: We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?


My story.  I started gaining weight in 7th grade/puberty and was a chubby kid until I got my braces/haas device put in my mouth in 9th grade.   It was hard to keep food out and by pure starvation learning how to eat with it I lost weight and was thin to average.   In college I gained 25 pounds but lost it for  my wedding.    About 10 years after college I was working as a nurse and a 500lb patient fell on me and fractured my back and herniated 2 discs.  I was on steroids for nearly a year and pain meds.   I gained 70lbs.   After my surgery I was feeling great and lost 68 of those pounds and was at goal at WW.   I stayed at goal for 2 years.   Then I quit smoking, got pregnant and turned 40.   Forget it I gained 40 quitting smoking and 40 with the baby.   6 months after my son was born I went on Southbeach diet and lost 55 pounds.   Then I fell off the protein wagon and gained almost all of it back.  So there I was 7 pounds from my pregnancy top weight.   I joined this great thread and I am now 18 pounds lighter and doing it the right way this time.   Sensible diet and exercise.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

LuvBaloo said:


> Totally copied from a post by friend last year, but its such a great visual I decided to find it and share it:
> 
> You lose weight a pound or half a pound at a time, so somethings, looking at the detail it can look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to see, but all those pounds and half-pounds add up, so when you take a step back and examine the BIG picture, it all comes together:
> 
> http://www.webexhibits.org/colorart/i/pointelism/A-Sunday-Afternoon-
> 
> Seurat, painted one dot at a time, and we lose weight, one pound at a time.
> 
> Focus on the dots and the picture will emerge.:goodvibes[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That is so cool thanks for sharing that!


----------



## donac

Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

I have always loved Disney movies growning up.  I remember watching WOnderful World of Disney  in the 60's and seeing the Pirates of the Caribbean and Haunted Mansion ride and wanted to go and see them.  Dw opened when I was in high school and there was no way our family could afford to take the trip.  For our honeymoon dh and I went to Calif and DLwas our first stop.  we fell in love and being on the east coast it is easier for us to go to DW.  

We wanted to take a trip for DL 50th anniversary because I was born 2 months before it opened and dh is 4 months after.  I would say that we will go for the 60th but that is about the time we plan to retire and I have already decided that I want to stay in Bay Lake Towers with a MK view for a couple of days.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I had always loved Disney but my love began when DH (DF at the time) took me to Disney in June 1997. My parents had just been and said that we should really go. Neither of us had ever been so for Valentine's Day that year, I got a trip to Disney from DH. We had the most wonderful experience and also visited Kennedy Space Center and Universal. We stayed off site at a time share. We went again in 1999 with a group of friends and then didn't go again until 2003. DH came home from work one day and said, I don't know how but we are going to go to Disney. It was DD1s first trip and it was magical. We took DD2 when she was 20 months. They both love everything Disney!

Our next trip is just over 9 months away but we are all getting excited talking about the restaurants we want to eat at and the hotel we want to stay at. We play the Magic Kingdom game all the time. DH and I read the boards everyday and he even created a website about Disney.

Back from church. Totally off plan today but I'm tired and decided to give myself a break today. I do plan on doing some Wii Fit and Just Dance later if I get the energy. Going to just hang out and watch the Olympics and catch up on shows that I missed due to the Olympics.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: My love for Disney when we went our 2nd time. I loved it my first time, but after the 2nd time, I knew I had to return.

I had a good weigh-in this morning. I'm down for the first time in a few weeks. I am convinced that the key is drinking water. I got in some exercise, but not that much. I hope I can maintain the loss. My goal is to get in a workout every day this week. I may skip Thursday because it is so busy, but otherwise a solid workout every other day. Got to run.


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> With all the crazy weather we have been having sometimes we forget how beautiful nature truly is.
> 
> Today find a quiet room where you can look out a window.  Then spend 5 minutes looking at nature.  Even snow can look beautiful.  If you are lucky enought to have warm weather go out and enjoy your surroundings.



yesterday we had no power so I over indulged in sweets, but I also had time to read all of my magazines that had piled up.  Today I'm going to take a nap 

QOTD Saturday.  My love for Disney stated in 1998.  DH and I actually honeymooned at WDW in 1992 and it was a great trip, but I didn't feel passionately about going back.  In 1998 we went with our oldest son 2 1/2 and our middle son who was 6 months.  Seeing the World through their eyes did it for me and dh too.  We are now DVC owners and take at least 2 vacations every 3 years and they are usually 3 weeks each.  Having longer vacations add to our love as we have time to appreciate everything and time to relax.


----------



## flipflopmom

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone.  I did my 5 minutes enjoying nature killing myself running today!  I am doing the couch to 5 K program, starting the 4th week.  Went to the park to run 16 out of 21 minutes, in intervals.  Then walked back home.  Looked over at the Hospice Garden, thought about the flowers blooming in honor of those gone on, including the one planted for my Grandmother.  Which made me think about how much I miss my Daddy, that passed away in Sept.  Kind of melancholy.  I guess walking by the funeral home on the way to the park started that mindset.

Daddy always told me to quit being a candy tail, and get up and do something.  I think he's proud.  Yes, I am 34, and the quintessential Daddy's girl.  He will always be Daddy, not Dad.

In the same vein, onto QOD.  I loved all the disney movies growing up.  Never went to WDW until my honeymoon.  LOVED IT!  Finally got around to taking our girls for the first time last summer.  We had just found out Daddy had cancer, and he told the dr's he had to wait for his princesses to go to their castle before his surgery.  In the midst of all the worrying, I found a great bunch of Dis friends that helped me through, helped me plan.  That week in July was the best of our lives, so much so that we bought DVC so that we can continue to enjoy the magic yearly.  We came back, and a 2 months later to the day, Daddy passed away from complications from his surgery.  I went into a deep depression, that I didn't begin to come out of until our New Year's Eve trip to Disney's Hilton Head Island.  For the first time in 3 months, I smiled.  Then I realized I was happy.  Came back and started planning our June trip with a vengance.  Then stumbled onto the wish boards, began a new lifestyle.  When I check in on Father's Day this year, I'll know that my Daddy is healthy for the first time in years, and so am I, and his princesses will once again be at our castle, and he is in his.


----------



## 50sjayne

LuvBaloo said:


> Totally copied from a post by friend last year, but its such a great visual I decided to find it and share it:
> 
> You lose weight a pound or half a pound at a time, so somethings, looking at the detail it can look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to see, but all those pounds and half-pounds add up, so when you take a step back and examine the BIG picture, it all comes together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seurat, painted one dot at a time, and we lose weight, one pound at a time.
> 
> Focus on the dots and the picture will emerge.


That's cool! 



mikamah said:


> Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin?  Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?
> 
> Have a magical day!



 I remember going to an old gorgeous theater and seeing Cinderella. I remember seing the posters for Song of the South at the same place. In fact I'm sure we went to see Song of the South because I remember my mom singing zippity doo dah  with me. I had a pop up Cinderella book I used to look through all the time-- I loved the ladies ballgown dresses. 
Went to Disneyland when I was pretty little with my parents...4-5 I think. We lived in Illinois but my mom wanted to visit my great aunt and family in LA. My mom at some point met my stepdad who was her sister's boyfriends brother (whew) and (skipping all the hoopla and drama) we ended up living in Long Beach for awhile. I remember my uncle Greg taking me to Disneyland in that frame of time and I was _absolutely convinced_ that we went to the moon.
 After moving to Oregon we would take trips to California every few years or so, mostly helping my stepdads relatives to move up here (his mom and dad, and sister) and visiting my great aunt. One of my cousins Anne Marie worked at the Blue Bayou for years and years as head hostess. So we would go to Disneyland on these trips. I'm not sure but I think she may be working there again- she didn't for some years becuase she got cancer. I've always loved the movies, from the old animated classics to Herbie and Cat from outer space  My stepdad took me to see Fantasia when I was about 7 I think at an old gorgeous theater with a balcony and I made him take me right back around to the back of the line again poor guy. I really really loved Fantasia. 
Then I met my husband who had just about everything Disney ever came out with on vhs (he used to tape the Disney channel when it first started) and is a big collector of all things Disney, particularly the albums. He bought all the Disney reissues and the kids would watch them endlessly plus the odd stuff he had on vhs. I remember taking daughter to see the Little mermaid, it was her first theater movie. When the kids got to be of an age, (4&6 we really didn't want to take them before they were old enough to enjoy it)  we went and were totally hooked again. We took them every year until we bought a house which doubled our rent so cutting back on disney seemed to make sense..plus the kids were getting older. Then you kind of forget how it is. 
Last year we went and were completely pulled in again-- me the worst I think. We're going back in June and then I think we'll have a hiatus until everythings _done_ in 2012. We're gonna be poor again anyway with the boy going to college....
Can't wait for the girl to produce a grandkid for me to take! That'll be awhile though lol she's also going to school and will probably be in for awhile as she wants to be a therapist. This may sound insane but one of my big motivations to lose the last 15 pounds I lost was to live to see Disney's 100th anniversary. Hopefully I'll be there--prob'ly in my wheelchair but I plan on keeping spry lol.


----------



## lecach

Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

My first trip to WDW at age 25 with my Mom. We had never had any interest in going but my Mom won a trip. We knew as soon as we got there that we were in love and have been back quite a few times since.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

LuvBaloo said:


> Seurat, painted one dot at a time, and we lose weight, one pound at a time.
> 
> Focus on the dots and the picture will emerge.



That's fantastic!  I love to have visuals!  This was especially timely since I only lost 1/2 pound this week.  It's still an integral dot!



donac said:


> Today find a quiet room where you can look out a window.  Then spend 5 minutes looking at nature.  Even snow can look beautiful.  If you are lucky enought to have warm weather go out and enjoy your surroundings.



Donac, I haven't been participating in the COWS like I would like to, but I want you to know that just by putting it out there to think about, there are days when I drink all my water.  I didn't light a candle last night, but I did cry "headache" and escape back to my bedroom for about twenty minutes last night while DH and DDs spent some time together.  I'm not sure if I'll ever get out in the midst of today's rain, but I did enjoy a beautiful nature run yesterday along Dry Creek (which is most assuredly not dry right now).  It was beautiful taking in all the blossoming trees and the lush greenery all along the creek bank.



flipflopmom said:


> Looked over at the Hospice Garden, thought about the flowers blooming in honor of those gone on, including the one planted for my Grandmother.  Which made me think about how much I miss my Daddy, that passed away in Sept.



I'm sorry to hear about your dad .  Dads are very special.


----------



## tigger813

Back from a last minute massage client! 2nd one in two weeks! Just started my Welsh Dragon and just marinated the swordfish that DH and I will have for supper! Going to grill it on the GF grill.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend! Church and Olympic hockey game tomorrow!

Enjoy the last weekend of the Olympics!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?


I guess I have been a Disney fan all my life.   It started with childhood vacations to the CR.  I remember staying there was a "big deal" according to my dad.  I remeber the wonderful world of Disney and the Song of the South was my favorite movie by far.  My highschool class trip was a week in Disney world.   Epcot had just been built, there was still River Country, and the Grand Floridian had started construction.   We stayed that time at the Disney Hotel I think it is Shades of Green now.  Me and my husband started haveing family trips in 1994 and returned every year, then it became twice a year once with the family and once alone.   10 years ago we started looking at property in the Vero Beach area but then my parents got sick and we opted to stay put and care for them.   In 2004 we were celebrating our 13th Anniversary at BWV we kind of both decided lets have a baby.   We we came home with our little souvenir as the commercial states.  Now we are living the dream.   We moved about 45 miles from the parks and visit reguarly.   We are in heaven!


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> That is the nice thing about our challenge -- you don't have to post and chatter to participat -- but we are always happy to hear from you when you do.


This is so true.  We all have those days without a minute to ourselves, and it is so nice to know our BL friends are always going to be here for us.  Hope your having a great trip Lisa. 



kimara said:


> last week when i weighed in i was up a pound.  SO frustrating cuz there was no cheating or slacking on my part.  my body was adjusting or i probably had too much salt, cuz this week's weigh-in was AWESOME.  so happy.
> 
> "i will only fail when i decide to give-up"


Whoo hoo, so glad this week was awesome.  I like your quote which is so true.  



princessbride6205 said:


> *sigh* I had a really rough night last night. I had a bit of an emotional meltdown. There wasn't any one thing I was upset about, but I just couldn't function when I got home after work last night. Everything was making me angry, so I decided to take a break and lie down for a bit. That didn't help because part of my stress was being able to get everything done this week, and lying around just meant I was losing precious time. I have no explanation for why I was such a mess last night. There are lots of underlying things I feel stressed about, but nothing new or huge. It goes in cycles - feeling like I have my/family life kind of together, then feeling like I'm barely holding it together, then stress builds and I freak out. Does every parent feel like this? Is it worse because I'm working FT and don't want to be? Is it worse because I'm burnt out and stressed at work? I'm frustrated too because DD is staying with my folks this week and I'm STILL stressed out. I don't know if I'm looking for advice or support - I think I mainly wanted to vent.
> 
> I've lost 20 pounds since starting my current journey, and a little over 15 pounds since starting BL. I'm 2 pounds from goal, then looking forward to staying with BL on the maintainer team!


hugs to you on the stress. I know I feel so overwhelmed at times, and it is hard to juggle work and family, and the stress hits at one time, but not others.  We just need to keep trudging along.  I saw your dd is 2, and toddlers are so busy and constantly in need of attention, it's hard not to have much time to yourself to regroup.  Hang in there.  congrats on being so close to goal!!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I started my journey in Christmas 2008. We got a Wii and Wii Fit and I decided to make a really conscious effort to get in shape. I turn 40 in August and decided I wanted to be a healthy person by then. Redwalker had been inspiring me to get moving and I did. I gained 30-40 pounds with both kids and didn't really lose much afterward. I discovered WATP  and fell in love with it! I was also doing Jillian Michaels workouts and the elliptical. I had lost about 30 pounds by the time we went to Disney last April. I felt great!
> 
> I have finally fallen below that weight and am so excited! I reached a new low this morning of 156.0! I don't remember the last time I was at that weight. I want to lost about another 10 to reach my goal. The Wii Fit says I need to lose 20 more but I think that would be too much for me.  I am also doing the Walk your way to Disney challenge on the boards. I have 1303 miles to Disney and have done 212 miles so far! I have just over 9 months until our trip so I should be able to reach my goal in plenty of time. It has become harder and I keep losing the same weight over and over again.


I'm not surprised your journey started with the wii fit and exercise.  You are the exercise queen.  Congrats on reaching a new low!!!  That is so exciting!!  



corinnak said:


> I started writing this up and realized - wow, it is a_ really_ long story.  My whole life, really.  I've wrestled with the same 60 pounds for so long.  I'm not sure how much of it anyone really wants to know - are we going all out here or summaries?


You have been so successful and a role model for me, I'd love to hear your journey if you feel like sharing it.  



maiziezoe said:


> I didn't have a weight problem until I met my husband. Most of my teen years and a majority of my adult life were spent with an eating disorder (bulimia). I met my husband in mid-2002 and had already packed on a good 25 pounds by the end of 2002. The more I fell in love with him, the more I gained. The more I gained, the more HE fell in love with my new curves. Then in 2004 I got pregnant... I was on bed rest for 7 months. After my son was born in December of 2004 and before my daughter was conceived in May 2006, I got pregnant 4 times and had 4 miscarriages. I was basically on bed rest from April 2004 when I was pregnant with my son until my daughter was born in February 2007. While on bed rest I ate and ate and ate. After my 4 miscarriages, I ate and ate and ate. After my daughter was born, I nursed her for 14 months... I ate and ate and ate. December 2009 I was at my biggest.
> 
> I asked for a Wii Fit for Christmas and got one. Since Christmas I have only missed 2 days working out. The day after Christmas and New Years Day. I joined WW in mid-January. I've lost almost 25 pounds since Christmas day. It's been pretty easy for me so far... until today. I'm having a bad day today.


So sorry about your miscarriages, and I can only imagine the stress that brought.  25 pounds in 2 months is fabulous.  Hang in there, hope today is better for you.



50sjayne said:


> That is nice to hear your maintaining is not as hard as you anticipated.  We all strive to join you in maintenance land.  Great job.
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were part of the horrible storm last night.  Winds were the worst I've ever experienced.  We lost power at 12:30 this morning and didn't get it back until 3 this afternoon.  Of course I've been cooped up with the kids with no electricity or heat so I have eaten every bad thing that I laid eyes on   Ring Dings, Choc Chip cookie dough.  Ugghhh.  I will be better tomorrow.  We did not weigh in this morning, never even thought about it will everything that was going on.  Between not sleeping and lack of electricity I think my brain shut down.  I really thought the window were going to blow in at times.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you have your power back.  We were lucky with this storm.  So many people I work with had now power yesterday, and a friend in the next town over still doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started WW in Sept. 2008 and have be at it ever since. I lost 30 pounds pretty quickly, but then I was put on a medication that makes you gain a lot of weight about a year ago-I gained back 12-15 pounds depending on how I did for the week. I was back down to close to 30 pounds lost and then I went on another medication and the cycle repeated itself. I went off of it last week and I dropped quite a few pounds within days. I gained a few back, but I'm back down to about 20-22 pounds lost and am doing well now. I might top 25 pounds lost (again, but no biggie) when I weigh-in tomorrow morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 25 pounds lost is awesome!!  It's so hard to be on a med that affects your weight, just makes your losing that much more challenging.  Hope you hit that 25 again.
> 
> 
> 
> happysmyly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've exercised 6 days a week since the COW challenge (Jan 15) except during the vacation and as of this morning am down to 270 (lost 27.5 since this started).  My blood pressure is back to my normal, my pulse rate is back to my normal and I'm starting to just get into a daily groove--even when I don't want to.
> 
> Not sure where this will take me--but this time it feels different and I feel like I'm in it for the 'long haul' and am building up a collection of recipes and ideas that I will use for life--strategies that will help me enjoy things I did in the past but in control and moderation.
> 
> Thank you all so much for being here and for your encouragement and your shining examples--it helps so much to feel not alone in this journey--good days or bad I know you'll be here and I'm grateful for that - to help me get strong enough to where I can stand alone and without you--though then, it will be my turn to give back to those that are then where I am now   Bless you!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all in this for the long haul, and it's so encouraging to hear how everyone else is dealing.  Congrats on your loss so far.  You are making changes that you can live with for the long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovedvc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been real down lately.  I have to find that happy place again.  I had a whole thyroid panel done yesterday, because something wacky is going on and I can't take it.  Hopefully by Sunday I will have the results back.  I'm hoping I have hypothryoid, because it will explain alot that has been going on with me.  Sorry to ramble it felt good though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are feeling better again soon.  I saw your thyroid is all normal, but no answer for you.  Hang in there.  The winter can be a tough time to keep up the positive attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> LuvBaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest fear is failing as a parent.  I want my DD's to be healthy, happy and active.  I don't want to teach my children my fears.  Its a balance to have them see that Mommy wants to lose weight and make sure they understand that its not to be skinnier, but to be healthier.  I want my kids to be confident no matter what size they are, and to just be healthy.  I want my girls to know there's lots of options out there.  It has been great watching the Olympics with the girls.  They like seeing all these women doing different sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have that same fear, and as my son grows up, I need to be a positive role model for him.  I think you're doing a great job, and it must have been so inspiring for your girls to see the athletes and the olympics and to know that anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 3TinksAndAnEeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ I'm now down to 226 after starting this challenge at 248.  I can't tell you how excited I am to get to 219.  That's going to be a huge milestone for me. Just to get this pregnancy weight off finally will be such a huge relief!  Lot's more ahead after that, but one step at a time, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reaching a new decade is such a great reward.  Nice loss you've had so far, you'll see 219 soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 3TinksAndAnEeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! Why did our parents let people who supposedly love us get away with saying things like that as kids?  If any adult makes any type of comment like that to my DDs (whatever weight they are!), they will get more than just an earful from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back from the hockey game. We were in the 2nd row and the girls LOVED it! Unfortunately there are only 2 more home games left so we won't get to another one this season. DD1/DH caught a t-shirt so they were both happy.
> 
> Didn't eat well. Had some nachos and meatballs and then some popcorn. Also had 2 lite beers. I did get exercise going up and down the stairs to our seats. Of course, now I'm having a slight on and off muscle spasm in my lower right part of my back. Don't know what caused it unless it was the cold in there. I wore my coat the entire time with a heavy sweatshirt on underneath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your back is feeling better soon.  Glad you enjoyed the game.
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want my kids to be embarassed by me.  My DH grew up very embarassed by the size and appearance of his mother so it was a very real worry for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know we'll do plenty to embarrass our kids, but I would hate for my son to have to deal with mean kids about my weight and appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been involved with a few BL but I have not been too successful.  One session I got the shingles and that was really hard to come back from.  Last spring's session my ankle was really giving me problems and I had surgery for a bunion on my left foot.  This past fall's session was difficult since I had spent the summer not doing much and I couldn't get motivated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that even if we do not see a big loss during these challenges, we are still far better off than if we were not trying.  Sticking with them is a success in itself, even if our success isn't in the pounds on the scale, we are making healthy changes to our lives.
> 
> 
> 
> LuvBaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally copied from a post by friend last year, but its such a great visual I decided to find it and share it:
> 
> You lose weight a pound or half a pound at a time, so somethings, looking at the detail it can look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to see, but all those pounds and half-pounds add up, so when you take a step back and examine the BIG picture, it all comes together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seurat, painted one dot at a time, and we lose weight, one pound at a time.
> 
> Focus on the dots and the picture will emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ds2 came home yesterday.  We went to get him early in the morning.  As we were driving out the roads were still so snow covered that we called him and told him that we couldn't get him.  We stopped for breakfast and by the time we got out, the sun was out and the roads were clear so we were able to get him and dh will bring him back on Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad the weather held out for your ds to make it home.  I'm sure he would have been so disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh...I am excited for this one too!  We are having beautiful weather in Minnesota (getting up to 30° or so each day - yep, that is beautiful winter weather here).  This means it will be a beautiful day to go out running!  I will take a moment to enjoy nature while I am out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spring is just around the corner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lovedvc said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  My love for Disney began I believe in 1982.  My dad took a pension loan to pay for the trip and we were able to stay at the Polynesian.  There wasn't much to do at that time.  There was only Magic Kingdom and River Country.  I was only 10 but I remember that trip so well.  I haven't stayed at the Polynesian since, but I love to visit when I can.  Usually we'll pool hop and catch dinner there.  One of these days I will stay there again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love to hear about the memories people have a kids, and hope my son will remember the trips we take.
> 
> 
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I joined this great thread and I am now 18 pounds lighter and doing it the right way this time.   Sensible diet and exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice loss!!  Sensible diet and exercise is so key to this journey.  Why can it be so hard sometimes?
Click to expand...


----------



## maiziezoe

tigger813 said:


> Back from a last minute massage client! 2nd one in two weeks! Just started my Welsh Dragon and just marinated the swordfish that DH and I will have for supper! Going to grill it on the GF grill.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend! Church and Olympic hockey game tomorrow!
> 
> Enjoy the last weekend of the Olympics!



I cannot wait for the game tomorrow!!


----------



## maiziezoe

*Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?
*

The park opened in October 1971 and we were there in November '71. I was 3.5 and my brother was a year and a half. I have a picture of my aunt holding my hand as we walk down Main Street. The clothes in the pictures are hysterical. I will have to see if I can find the picture and post it. We went at least once a year after our first visit while I was still living at home. I think I have been there 31 times. Last year I took my first Disney cruise and it was the BEST vacation I've ever had. I have a whole new appreciation for Disney now. 

If you love Disney but haven't been on a Disney cruise... you have to take one. You will fall more in love with Disney than you already are.


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> I have always loved Disney movies growning up.  I remember watching WOnderful World of Disney  in the 60's and seeing the Pirates of the Caribbean and Haunted Mansion ride and wanted to go and see them.  Dw opened when I was in high school and there was no way our family could afford to take the trip.  For our honeymoon dh and I went to Calif and DLwas our first stop.  we fell in love and being on the east coast it is easier for us to go to DW.
> 
> We wanted to take a trip for DL 50th anniversary because I was born 2 months before it opened and dh is 4 months after.  I would say that we will go for the 60th but that is about the time we plan to retire and I have already decided that I want to stay in Bay Lake Towers with a MK view for a couple of days.


Bay lake towers with MK view sounds amazing.  We used to watch the sunday night wonderful world of disney too.  



tigger813 said:


> Our next trip is just over 9 months away but we are all getting excited talking about the restaurants we want to eat at and the hotel we want to stay at. We play the Magic Kingdom game all the time. DH and I read the boards everyday and he even created a website about Disney.


Your kids are at such a great age to be involved with the planning.  Do you know where you'll be staying yet?  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: My love for Disney when we went our 2nd time. I loved it my first time, but after the 2nd time, I knew I had to return.
> 
> I had a good weigh-in this morning. I'm down for the first time in a few weeks. I am convinced that the key is drinking water. I got in some exercise, but not that much. I hope I can maintain the loss. My goal is to get in a workout every day this week. I may skip Thursday because it is so busy, but otherwise a solid workout every other day. Got to run.


Congrats on the loss.  It is amazing how much the water does, keeping us hydrated and keeping our metabolism working.  



my3princes said:


> QOTD Saturday.  My love for Disney stated in 1998.  DH and I actually honeymooned at WDW in 1992 and it was a great trip, but I didn't feel passionately about going back.  In 1998 we went with our oldest son 2 1/2 and our middle son who was 6 months.  Seeing the World through their eyes did it for me and dh too.  We are now DVC owners and take at least 2 vacations every 3 years and they are usually 3 weeks each.  Having longer vacations add to our love as we have time to appreciate everything and time to relax.


Living the DVC dream.......  I'm so jealous.



flipflopmom said:


> Looked over at the Hospice Garden, thought about the flowers blooming in honor of those gone on, including the one planted for my Grandmother.  Which made me think about how much I miss my Daddy, that passed away in Sept.  Kind of melancholy.  I guess walking by the funeral home on the way to the park started that mindset.
> 
> Daddy always told me to quit being a candy tail, and get up and do something.  I think he's proud.  Yes, I am 34, and the quintessential Daddy's girl.  He will always be Daddy, not Dad.
> 
> In the same vein, onto QOD.  I loved all the disney movies growing up.  Never went to WDW until my honeymoon.  LOVED IT!  Finally got around to taking our girls for the first time last summer.  We had just found out Daddy had cancer, and he told the dr's he had to wait for his princesses to go to their castle before his surgery.  In the midst of all the worrying, I found a great bunch of Dis friends that helped me through, helped me plan.  That week in July was the best of our lives, so much so that we bought DVC so that we can continue to enjoy the magic yearly.  We came back, and a 2 months later to the day, Daddy passed away from complications from his surgery.  I went into a deep depression, that I didn't begin to come out of until our New Year's Eve trip to Disney's Hilton Head Island.  For the first time in 3 months, I smiled.  Then I realized I was happy.  Came back and started planning our June trip with a vengance.  Then stumbled onto the wish boards, began a new lifestyle.  When I check in on Father's Day this year, I'll know that my Daddy is healthy for the first time in years, and so am I, and his princesses will once again be at our castle, and he is in his.


I'm so sorry about your daddy.  It is so hard to lose a parent, and the pain and loss is so deep, and hits at any time.  Time does heal, and I lost my mom in june, but it is still such an emotional roller coaster.  It is comforting to know they are not suffering any longer, but it's leaves such a hole.  I try to remember she is with me in my heart always, as your daddy is in your heart. 

.


50sjayne said:


> This may sound insane but one of my big motivations to lose the last 15 pounds I lost was to live to see Disney's 100th anniversary. Hopefully I'll be there--prob'ly in my wheelchair but I plan on keeping spry lol.


I bet you'll see a lot of disser's there!!  I think I'll be in my 90s.  I should put that in my calendar.



lecach said:


> My first trip to WDW at age 25 with my Mom. We had never had any interest in going but my Mom won a trip. We knew as soon as we got there that we were in love and have been back quite a few times since.


Wow, that must have been amazing to win a trip.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I haven't been participating in the COWS like I would like to, but I want you to know that just by putting it out there to think about, there are days when I drink all my water.


The cow is so helpful, even if we just do a few things, it gets us thinking about and making little, healthy changes.  



tigger813 said:


> Back from a last minute massage client! 2nd one in two weeks! Just started my Welsh Dragon and just marinated the swordfish that DH and I will have for supper! Going to grill it on the GF grill.


I keep hearing about these welsh dragons, and think I might need to try one. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> In 2004 we were celebrating our 13th Anniversary at BWV we kind of both decided lets have a baby.   We we came home with our little souvenir as the commercial states.  Now we are living the dream.   We moved about 45 miles from the parks and visit reguarly.   We are in heaven!


Aw, congrats on your amazing souvenir.


----------



## maiziezoe

This is from 1973... every year my mom took a picture of my aunt holding my hand as we walked down Main Street. Check out the clothes...


----------



## mikamah

maiziezoe said:


> [The park opened in October 1971 and we were there in November '71. I was 3.5 and my brother was a year and a half. I have a picture of my aunt holding my hand as we walk down Main Street. The clothes in the pictures are hysterical. I will have to see if I can find the picture and post it. We went at least once a year after our first visit while I was still living at home. I think I have been there 31 times. Last year I took my first Disney cruise and it was the BEST vacation I've ever had. I have a whole new appreciation for Disney now.
> 
> If you love Disney but haven't been on a Disney cruise... you have to take one. You will fall more in love with Disney than you already are.


I'd love to see that picture.  I've never cruised, but am planning to take the disney cruise for my 50th b-day in 2014.  Glad you loved your cruise. 

I loved reading about everyone journeys, we have such a varied group, all working toward the same goal.  

Well, I went to my bil's retirement party last night, and on the positive front, I didn't eat any appetizers or cake, I had eaten before, but on a not so positive note, I think I drank about 6-7 beers.   I was with my 4 siblings and inlaws, and no kids, and we really had a fun night.  I did some dancing, and we walked home, about a mile, so I did get some activity.  We could not remember if we had ever been all together without the kids, or some kids.  Today we all got together with the kids too, and had chinese food, and a cake for my sisters' 50th bday, so eating today was not good, but I didn't have any alcohol.  I'm going to get to bed early tonight, and get up and do some wii fit.  Haven't seen the weather, but if it's not snowing, I'll get out and do the C25k.  I've only done it twice, but once the weather clears up, I want to get in in 3 times/ a week.  

for the qotd- I went to wdw the first time about 20 years ago with a boyfriend who had been before, and to him, it was about the rides only, and it was fun, but I didn't get the magic.  A few years later I took a family trip- my two sisters, one brother, and mom, with my 5 yo nephew.  It was so much fun, I was about 30, and my mom would crash after dinner with my nephew and we all would go to pleasure Island.  That was when I saw what a fun place it was to vacation at, and my nephew was such a great age, that I said when I had kids, I'd take them when they turned 5.  I wouldn't say I really got the magic until my son's first trip.  We celebrated his fifth b-day at crystal palace that trip, and tigger brought him his cake.  He was enthralled with the characters, and very scared of the rides, so we did not to many rides, but to see the wonder in his eyes whenever he met a character, was just amazing.  That's when I got it, and am making it at least a yearly trip.  

Have a nice night.


----------



## mikamah

maiziezoe- that picture is awesome!!  The clothes remind me that the today show is doing a segment on the partridge family on tuesday, if anyone is interested.


----------



## pppiglet

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by corinnak
> I don't use google maps, but I have used Mapmyrun.com more than once!
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, Corinna! Thank you for this site! I was having trouble figuring out exactly how far I was walking and now I know. I just mapped out a great route and as soon as I am done posting here, I am going to walk it. It's mostly uphill!



I'm so glad I still check in here to read all your tips even though I don't post much.  Thank you for posting that site.  We walk the same route all the time and always wondered what the mileage would be.  Can't check it with the car since we cross a foot bridge.  Also, I don't know how it did it, but when I first logged on it went directly to my city and I've never been on the site before.  Some pre-routed maps were in there and one of the walks I wanted to do was listed as 7 miles.  Not sure I'm ready for that one yet!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

*Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?*

I would say it was love that gradually built up...and up and up!  My first trip was when I was about one years old.  We lived just a little over an hour from Disneyland and we would go whenever relatives came to visit or just as a treat for our family.  I also remember watching Disney on Sunday night.  In fact, there's one movie in particular that I remember watching at my grandparents' house called Child of Glass.  I keep hoping I'll find it on DVD one of these days.  My dad ended up with copies of many of the Disney movies from someone he worked with back in the early days of video tape, and I remember watching copies of those movies over and over with friends.  

When DH was still DB back in high school (we are high school sweethearts), I went with his family at least once and I remember how I had a new twist on my thinking of Disneyland - how romantic it was.  I think one of the truly magical things about Disneyland is how there's really something for everyone...thrill seekers, young kids with mellow rides, older adults looking for entertainment, etc.  These days I go mostly with the eyes of a parent and love it, but I know that will change again as my kids get older and I'll love Disney for an entirely different reason.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

maiziezoe said:


> This is from 1973... every year my mom took a picture of my aunt holding my hand as we walked down Main Street. Check out the clothes...



I love this picture.  When we head back home in March I am gonna raid the family photos.   I have one of me very young in this crazy Raggey Ann dress standing in front of Dumbo.   It is sooooo 70's and my cousin is wearing bell bottoms with huge pink flowers stiched on them.  I laugh every time I see it.   I remember dropping a soda off their balcony at the Poly and getting into alot of trouble.   Go figure my sons first trip he threw my flip flop off the balcony at AKL.  I had to call the front desk and report my own kid.   By far Disney is soooo much more amazing as a parent watching my son.  I have so much joy just watching him explore and do new things.   *tear* Enough mushey stuff.  That always happens to me.   My favorite Disney experience was the sunrise safari at AKL.  So amazing.  If you ever have the chance do it.


----------



## tigger813

mikamah- Right now we're staying at SSR but on May 1st we'll call to switch our resort. We hope to try BWV. 2nd choice is BLT or BCV. We want to be close to Epcot as that's where we spend most of our time and with my parents it will be easier for them to go to and from the park if tired. 

Going at Christmas time we will be taking advantage of the Holidays Around the World for DD1 to do a project for school. She's missing school so she will need to do some extra work. We will also have DD2 do something for Kindergarten.

Back has been fine today and the Welsh Dragon was yummy. DH added some extra vodka in it to increase its intensity. I actually took a nap for awhile this afternoon. 

No exercise except for the massage I gave this afternoon. When your body asks for a break you should always take it! Will try and do the Wii Fit tomorrow before and after the hockey game!

Enjoy the rest of your night everyone!


----------



## Carys

QOTD:  Loved Disney movies and cartoons growing up, but didn't actually associated them with "Disney" as such - they were just cartoons.  Small town Kiwi kids don't really have a concept of what Disney parks are like, it's totally off the radar.  Then during a high school trip overseas went to LA DL, and was hooked, although didn't make it back to a park until WDW in 2005.  

Gave myself a mini-reward today, had fun picking out some scented candles.  I see people saying they get given candles all the time when gift giving comes up on the Community Board, but I hardly ever receive candles!  I hope to visit a Yankee Candle store someday during one of these trips to the US so I can see what the fuss is about - the scents I hear described sound delicious  Today I picked out apple, apple and cinnamon, some sort of red berry scent (the info is in mandarin and I'm not up on all my berry names), and vanilla icecream.  Anyone have any favourite candle scents?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Carys said:


> Anyone have any favourite candle scents?



Yes!  My favorite ever is Yankee Candle's Hazlenut Coffee.  Though when summer starts to hit, I also really like the Mango Peach Salsa for a more "summery" scent.  That's the second great hint I've gotten for a little reward today.  The other is new running shoes when I complete the C25K.  I start Week 8 tomorrow!


----------



## donac

We are such busy people that we rush here there and every where  we never slow down

Today if you are doing something or going somewhere SLOW day.  Think about what you are doing and walk slower.  Enjoy what you are doing.


Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jenanderson

donac said:


> We are such busy people that we rush here there and every where  we never slow down
> 
> Today if you are doing something or going somewhere SLOW day.  Think about what you are doing and walk slower.  Enjoy what you are doing.
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Oh no!  I just made my list of things to do for the day and it does not include ANYTHING slow!    I am wondering if when I am out for my run today if I could just run slower for part of it!  

I am having an okay weekend.  I think I have just gotten into a trend of sloppiness though that I am still working my way out of.  For example, I am eating and recording all my rood.  I am staying within my WW range but I am using WAY more of the flex points that I had been.  I am drinking water but know I need more of it - especially with my running.  I could go on and on but I won't.  I will just say that I will continue to work at it and improve each day again.  The cold is almost done and I am hoping that will help me too.

I did finish week 7 of the C25K yesterday and was even able to run just a bit longer then the program called for so that I actually ran a whole 5K!  I am excited to start looking for running plans that will help me train for a half marathon!  I really happy because I went to Target yesterday and they had running shirts (Champion brand with the duo dry) on clearance and I was able to get 3 light weight long sleeve shirts for $6.00 each.  New running clothes do inspire me!  

Hope everyone else is having a good one!
Jen


----------



## corinnak

pppiglet said:


> I'm so glad I still check in here to read all your tips even though I don't post much.  Thank you for posting that site.  We walk the same route all the time and always wondered what the mileage would be.  Can't check it with the car since we cross a foot bridge.  Also, I don't know how it did it, but when I first logged on it went directly to my city and I've never been on the site before.  Some pre-routed maps were in there and one of the walks I wanted to do was listed as 7 miles.  Not sure I'm ready for that one yet!




Oh, how great!  I'm glad you're liking mapmyrun.com as well!  It's nice that you can check out other people's routes as well as input your own - that 7 miler is something to look forward to!



jenanderson said:


> I will just say that I will continue to work at it and improve each day again.  The cold is almost done and I am hoping that will help me too.
> 
> I did finish week 7 of the C25K yesterday and was even able to run just a bit longer then the program called for so that I actually ran a whole 5K!  I am excited to start looking for running plans that will help me train for a half marathon!  I really happy because I went to Target yesterday and they had running shirts (Champion brand with the duo dry) on clearance and I was able to get 3 light weight long sleeve shirts for $6.00 each.  New running clothes do inspire me!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good one!
> Jen



Improving every day is pretty darned good!  I was reading this new book last night called Switch: How to Change Things When Change is Hard and the book actually mentions Flylady's 5 minute room rescue as an example of "shrinking the problem."  They say something along the lines of how much good does 5 minutes of cleaning do?  Not much but you'll get excited about what you've accomplished and want to do more.  Well, I think they may have missed the point on that one - it's not that you'll do more that day, it's that 5 minutes a day over the course of a month adds up to a good chunk of cleaning in an area that had been completely neglected before.  I think it's the same with our bodies - being a little more on track each day goes a long way over time.

I LOVE buying tech clothes off the Target clearance rack!  $6 - what a find!

As for training plans for a half marathon, there are a ton and a half of training plans out there, obviously and I'm sure you'll find one you love.  I have followed a few different ones, but I really like to use the Smartcoach on Runnersworld.com.  You may have to register on the site (it's free), but you put in your time from a recent race/run and the distance you want to race and how long you have to train and how many miles per week you run now and Abracadabra - a customized free training plan for you and your goals with pace suggestions and a race pace prediction.  It's been fantastic for me and you can find it here:

http://www.runnersworld.com/channel/0,,s6-238-0-0-0,00.html

Back in a minute with my QOTD answers....I hope.


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> Improving every day is pretty darned good!  I was reading this new book last night called Switch: How to Change Things When Change is Hard and the book actually mentions Flylady's 5 minute room rescue as an example of "shrinking the problem."  They say something along the lines of how much good does 5 minutes of cleaning do?  Not much but you'll get excited about what you've accomplished and want to do more.  Well, I think they may have missed the point on that one - it's not that you'll do more that day, it's that 5 minutes a day over the course of a month adds up to a good chunk of cleaning in an area that had been completely neglected before.  I think it's the same with our bodies - being a little more on track each day goes a long way over time.
> 
> I LOVE buying tech clothes off the Target clearance rack!  $6 - what a find!
> 
> As for training plans for a half marathon, there are a ton and a half of training plans out there, obviously and I'm sure you'll find one you love.  I have followed a few different ones, but I really like to use the Smartcoach on Runnersworld.com.  You may have to register on the site (it's free), but you put in your time from a recent race/run and the distance you want to race and how long you have to train and how many miles per week you run now and Abracadabra - a customized free training plan for you and your goals with pace suggestions and a race pace prediction.  It's been fantastic for me and you can find it here:
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.com/channel/0,,s6-238-0-0-0,00.html
> 
> Back in a minute with my QOTD answers....I hope.



The book sounds interesting.  I may have to check that one out.  I have been doing tons of reading lately about topics to help me along in the journey.  I just finished The Nonrunners Marathon Guide for Women - it was so funny and so many things about it were true for me.  I plan on reading it one more time before I start something new.  

Thanks for the link for the training plan.  The biggest problem has been that there are SO MANY training plans out there that it is totally confusing as to what one to even think I should try.  I like the idea of where I put in my data and get a plan out.  I will check that out later today.  

Thanks!


----------



## corinnak

2/26 Friday QOTD: We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?


Well, it's a very long story.  Of course everyone reads only what they want to read - if it's too much, feel free to skip to the end for my summarizing points!

I had a bit of a potbelly as a child, but looking at pictures, I did not really start to get obviously overweight until 4th or 5th grade. My mom, of course had always been "watching her weight" or "trying to get in shape" or "eating healthier." So that was always on my radar, but during late elementary school,a couple of other things were going on, but I'm not sure how much dirty laundry anyone wants aired here.  The first thing is that I think that I was plumping up before puberty/ for a growth spurt.  The other thing, though, is that my parents' marriage was in trouble and I knew that my father was paying inappropriate attention to other women, but I didn't know what my mom knew or how to act or what to say, so I didn't say anything about the things I knew.  And when you keep a secret, it's going to fester and spill out in other areas.  So I ate more and had more anxiety and emotional vacillations.  My parents were concerned and got me all kinds of evaluations, but looking back now, I dont' think the problem was with me - I was just a barometer.  

My parents separated and coincidentally, I slimmed down a lot in junior high and stayed small through high school, but was always dissatisfied with my body anyhow.  Always on a diet, often eating as little as I could get away with.  People were sometimes concerned that I wasn't eating enough.  Sometimes eating a lot of chocolate ice cream with sprinkles.  Mostly I stayed within the same 10 pound range for those years, though.

College - of course, I gained the Freshman 15, but.....it might have been more like the Freshman 30.  DH and I were "together" again by then (we had dated in high school in Massachusetts, but then his parents moved AND he went away to college so it became problematic), but he was in school in Virginia, while I went to school in Minnesota.  It was the early days of email, which is why it worked, I think.  I lost some of my freshman weight over that first summer, through eating right and working out  but then gained quite a bit over the next two years, up to about  186, which still seems to be my "scream weight." I draw the line and get serious about losing when I get to that point.   I am a little over 5'5" and that is about where I cross into the "Obese" BMI, not that I knew that at the time.

Senior year, in preparation for our wedding, I decided to try Deal-a-meal, which I'd found on sale at Kmart.    This was back when there were the physical cards to move, not the "food mover" with the little switches to flip.  And I loved it.  I loved the structure of it and the fact that I KNEW without a doubt what I still needed to eat that day.  It was a visual exchange system, so it stayed pretty balanced as well, and the cards said exactly what they were worth in food right on them.  Loved it, even if it was dorky. My grandmother called it "Dial-a-Meal"   I still crack up about that one.   DH decided to join me in losing - he did a lot of the cooking then and did a great job,  and for our wedding, we were both at our lowest adult weights.  I was around 126.

Of course after an event like that, you get more comfortable, not to mention that first year of marriage.  And the weight was creeping back on both of us little by little.  I remember I settled in the low 140's for a couple of years.  Then, I got pregnant and everything changed again.  I knew it should not be a free for all, but I had spent the first 3 months feeling nauseated and when that lifted and the hunger of the 2nd trimester came, it really was a free for all. I was so excited to eat and hadn't gained anything p to that point, so I just went off the deep end, I think.   I wish my doctor would have said something to me about it earlier.  Once I gained 10 pounds in 2 weeks.    Crazy times.  I figured I'd lost weight before, I could do it again after the baby was born.  It would be funny if it weren't so sad!  

By the time my first son was born, I had gained....80 pounds.    I was 220 when I went into the hospital.  I was 205 when I came home, and he was a 9 pound baby.  I did lose some over the next few years, but not a lot.  Eventually I decided that if we were going to have a second child, I'd better lose before I started gaining again for the sake of my knees if nothing else.  I was carrying my toddler down some stairs and thought "oh, this is too hard."  I started going to Weight Watchers.  My Deal-a-Meal cards were getting pretty ratty and there were no new ones to be had, plus it seemed like if DH wasn't in on it, it might be better to try something different.  I forget what they were calling it but it was after they'd gone from exchanges to points.  It was the program right after the 1-2-3 points.  I was not a huge fan of the meetings (they can be cheesy!), but did manage to lose to 155 before getting pregnant with DS2.  

I knew better than for it to be a free for all this time, so while I didn't count points during pregnancy, I didn't eat with complete abandon, anyhow, and managed to finish the pregnancy gaining a reasonable amount of weight.  Two months after he was born, though, my wonderful grandmother suddenly took a turn for the worse and we had to race to Iowa to say goodbye before breast cancer took her from us.  I was in the midst of post-partum mood swings still and that threw me into full blown depression.  Of course part of depression is that you don't want help and can't envision things changing.  I held on by the skin of my teeth and kept the house running somehow, with a preschooler, a new baby and a huge pile of grief. but boy, did I eat a lot for comfort.   I rejoined weight watchers a few times as well, but had a really hard time sticking with it.

Then there was a period of time in there as well when my MIL was very ill with Ovarian cancer.  Well, she was ill for 5 years, actually, but she died when DS2 was barely 3 years old, so it was a rough couple of years there, too.

I was still depressed.  And heavier than I was when I had been pregnant the second time, too.  Which was also depressing.  Finally, finally, I realized when I was reading a book about anxiety and depression in children (my very sensitive older son was struggling a lot with these losses as well) I realized that if I were my own child and had the symptoms from that list that I had, I would definitely seek help.  Before I had spent a lot of time thinking I should be strong enough to dig myself out on my own.  I went to therapy and group therapy, which really focused on doing one "experiment" per week, returning the next week to report on how it went and then choosing another experiment.  My main goal was to dig out without meds, if I could, so when the leader/therapist said that exercise could be as effective as antidepressants when done regularly and for a certain amount of time, I adopted that experiment.  I also started working backstage in a play again that spring, the first time I'd done that in years, and at last the gloom began to lift.

I really did look at working out as "my medicine" and thought, "Well, you wouldn't skip taking your prozac if you were on it, you can't skip your planned workout."  I walked on the treadmill to start, but decided that I kind of really hate fast walking on the treadmill....a LOT.  So I looked online to find a start-to-run program.  Around this time, we had just gotten back from our first trip to WDW and I had been spending time on the DIS.  I had  been doing a running program that was just OK when I came across the C25K thread on the DISboards.  I switched to C25K and started making some friends on that thread, did my first 5K in May, started losing some weight, started dreaming about the 2009 half marathon, got talked into the inaugural Tower of Terror 13K  and...I wish I could say "the rest is history!" but as much as it helped my mood, my weight was still a constant struggle.   I still had my etools from the last time I'd tried WW and would log for a while and then not, and then I'd try again.  I couldn't really get it together, but I continued to run. 

I registered for my "Dream Race," the 2009 WDW Half Marathon in January of 2008.  I had thought that some friends would be joining me, but one by one, each of them ended up unregistered and unable to attend.  Fortunately, I also joined Team O'hana that January and so was still very much in a culture of people planning to attend 2009 Marathon Weekend.  So I trained.  And I lost weight and I gained weight and I struggled and struggled with food, and sometimes I just gave up and ate a lot of chocolate ice cream,  but  by the end of the summer, I thought I'd better get serious about this if I'm going to be able to finish the half marathon.  So I was tracking my food and I was losing well and I was following my training plan when out of the blue - BAM - I fell down on a walk with my dog in the neighborhood (OK, I think I was pushed by the 90lb goldendoodle neighbor dog, but I'm not pointing fingers) and suddenly my thoughts were very foggy.  I couldn't remember numbers or things I was supposed to do.  Tracking food on WW became just more than I could do.  And I had to stop running for a month because the impact of running made my thinking cloudier.  I lost the month of November to a lot of sitting around in a fog, eating and playing Webkinz. 

December arrived and I was better, though still not 100%.  I tentatively tried running, and felt that it did not make my continuing cognitive problems any worse, so, I did my best to resume training for the half marathon that was then a little over a month away, in spite of being at one of my heaviest weights. I trained to run it and said that if I could just get under 3 hours, I would be happy.

I traveled on my own to Orlando and met my teammates and WISH friends for the first time.  I was nervous about every bit of that trip, but I did it.  It was not easy, but I finished, too with a chip time of:  2:59:34!  I was flying home early the next day, but that night, on my way back to my room at the Boardwalk (I'd been to Downtown Disney and gotten off the bus at the Swan...or was it the Dolphin), I decided to stop in at Jellyrolls.  I was still wearing my WISH visor, like a dork, but my hair was a disaster if I took it off.  Turns out, that had was the key to a great evening and some new WISH friends Liz and Bryan.  Liz had lost a whole bunch of weight and Bryan as well.  Bryan was even refusing the free popcorn at Jellyrolls because he didn't want to go off his diet.  Well, I thought that takes some willpower, but if he can be that good at Disney World after running a half marathon, and if I can finish a half marathon against all the things in my way - my weight, my loss of training, my head injury - if those things didn't stop me from getting what I wanted, maybe I can get myself together in the food department, too.

And that brings us up to the start of my losing 56 pounds last year with the Biggest Loser Challenge and Weight Watchers.  It's been quite a year!  There have been things that have been been different about "this time" all along, but the biggest changes are:

1.  Running is my prozac, resistance training is my physical therapy - non-optional and I am looking for those benefits, not just how many calories I can burn.
2.  I did finally realize and admit that there are some foods that I feel powerless over and I need to turn that over to a higher power, and also keep them out of easy reach/don't even start with them as much as possible.
3.  I need to have structure.  And it needs to be long term.  I need to track what I'm eating and know what I need to eat in a day so I don't make a regular habit of eating too much or too little (which is what I get if I "try to eat less.)  It is as true in maintenance as it was in losing, so I'll be doing this for the long haul.
4.  Reading something about health/weight loss/fitness/nutrition every day, even in maintenance is really important to my continuing to pay attention to what I'm doing. 
5.  I did lost most of my weight online and without meetings.  The thing this has helped me realize consciously is:  My program is not something that is forcing rules on me - if I "cheat" on the program, it doesn't care - it is a tool that can help me get what I want IF I use it.
6.  I can run a half marathon a whole heck of a lot faster and easier when I'm 55 pounds lighter!
7.  If at first (or second or third...) you don't succeed, never give up hope.  Every past attempt at losing was a part of the overall process of getting to where I am today.
8.  It's so important to have people to share the journey with.  They don't have to be your best friend or family members or even people you know in real life, but it's important to have those people, nevertheless.  Thank YOU for sharing the journey.

2004, probably the highest weight I have a picture of myself, and 2 weeks ago geting my 5K PR (sorry I'm wearing a jacket! - it's the best recent picture I've got):


----------



## Carys

Hey Corinna, thanks for the book recommendation, the Amazon reviews seemed mostly positive so I have just ordered it too.  I completely re-arranged my living room furniture today from it's previous intuitively practical (and boring) setup, to one that's not as intuitive but which I already love and find so much more functional and relaxing - I think I'm ready to bring on lots of this kind of change!


----------



## 50sjayne

Just wanted to share yesterday it was beautiful and sunny was pondering either a bike ride or going to the pool, swimming and sitting in the jacuzzi in the sun and pulled up craigs list to do a quick garage sale search before I made any rash decisions. Well, there was a highschool fundraising one at the catholic highschool and those are always pretty good. The thing is is it's right off the bike trail but I wasn't sure how to get there from the bike trail and thought of what you guys were talking about with maps or something and just ended up google mapping the walking route and had no problems. Also cuttiing back through some apt. I was coming out of a sort of muddy area so was walking the bike and I spied some stuff sitting next to a dumpster so checked it out and ended up with a gorgeous looking cusinart food processor, and a clothes iron which I've needed for awhile but am too cheap to buy. My old one takes these weird salt packets to work. There was a lot of other stuff there too but I was just on my bike darn it. The garage sale ended up being pretty good too, a Liz Claiborn purse, (with side poclets yay), some pants for work, a nice pretty white shirt and a book of mad libs all for $7.


----------



## lisah0711

50sjayne said:


> Just wanted to share yesterday it was beautiful and sunny was pondering either a bike ride or going to the pool, swimming and sitting in the jacuzzi in the sun and pulled up craigs list to do a quick garage sale search before I made any rash decisions. Well, there was a highschool fundraising one at the catholic highschool and those are always pretty good. The thing is is it's right off the bike trail but I wasn't sure how to get there from the bike trail and thought of what you guys were talking about with maps or something and just ended up google mapping the walking route and had no problems. Also cuttiing back through some apt. I was coming out of a sort of muddy area so was walking the bike and I spied some stuff sitting next to a dumpster so checked it out and ended up with a gorgeous looking cusinart food processor, and a clothes iron which I've needed for awhile but am too cheap to buy. My old one takes these weird salt packets to work. There was a lot of other stuff there too but I was just on my bike darn it. The garage sale ended up being pretty good too, a Liz Claiborn purse, (with side poclets yay), some pants for work, a nice pretty white shirt and a book of mad libs all for $7.



Glad that you enjoyed a bike ride and got some bargains (and even better ) yesterday.  We are having amazing weather -- it was 52 when I landed in Spokane yesterday.  You can't beat that for February weather!


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> maiziezoe- that picture is awesome!!  The clothes remind me that the today show is doing a segment on the partridge family on tuesday, if anyone is interested.



Oooh! David Cassidy!


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon!!  I thought this was going to be a lazy sunday because I'm on call, and it's rare to get called in, but I was called in for a case this morning, and came home around 12, made lunch and was doing wii fit with the plan to come dis around now when low and behold I have to go back into work for another case, so I'll be back later do catch up.  

I'll go with a fun disney qotd since that's where I'd rather be.
sunday qotd-  What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc?  Of course you can have multiple answers.


----------



## tigger813

SUNDAY QOTD: I will have quite a MULTIPLE answer for you! At MK we love to go to Space MTN. DD2 will finally get to do it in December! Can't wait for that. We also always look forward to POTC though the last time we went on it, DD2 got sick at the end of the ride!
At HS we make a dash at opening to TSM and then over to ToT and RnRC. 
At AK we always make the dash to EE. We rode it 6 times the last trip and  4 times in about 90 minutes! LOVE IT! DD2 really loves it!
At Epcot, we dash to Soarin' and then go to TT and  MS. As soon as WS opens we are heading over there for a drink at UK or Mexico!

Just got back about 30 minutes ago from Chinese food! DH and I both wanted chicken wings so we tried someplace new and loved it! Had some sushi and lo mein, general gau's, hot and sour soup and chinese chicken wings! DD1 ate about 8 chicken fingers and DD1 tried some new foods for a change. 

Getting REALLY excited for the hockey game in a few minutes! Have loved almost every minute of the Olympics! It's ending but only 2 years until the London Summer Olympics! GO TEAM USA! This has been quite a ride for all this year!

I will have to really kick it up this week as I have been SOOOOO BAD this weekend! Oh well, I guess I needed to relax before my last push towards my goal! Gonna love the feeling though!

USA! USA! USA!(Sorry Canadian friends!) I still love you!


----------



## pppiglet

> Well, it's a very long story. Of course everyone reads only what they want to read - if it's too much, feel free to skip to the end for my summarizing points!



I have to say I read the whole thing and you look great now!  Great job!


----------



## pppiglet

sunday qotd- What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc? Of course you can have multiple answers. 

We love to go to DTD and eat at House of Blues and then go to Disneyland and CA and walk it off afterwards.  That's what we are planning to do this afternoon.


----------



## jbm02

Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from th first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

It was always there for me but am so glad that I still "have it" as an adult.  I grew up watching Sunday's "Wonderful World of Disney" and had a great collection of books that I read over and over - there were 4 books, one that included all the Fantasy, another with Adventure, and I forget what the other two were.  So I've read all the (old) stories - with Disney illustrations - of the Disney movies, including Pollyana, Toby Tucker, Song of the South, The Three Caballeros, etc etc.  My parents took us to WDW back in the 70s,   stayed at CR and the Polynesian.  I remember there was a year waiting liist for both hotels.
Now that I'm a mom, I love that our kids love Disney as much as my and DH do.  DH had never been to WDW til our honeymoon - and he became an instant Disney fanatic.  I can't wait to share the magic with our grandchildren in about 20 years!!




LuvBaloo said:


> Totally copied from a post by friend last year, but its such a great visual I decided to find it and share it:
> 
> You lose weight a pound or half a pound at a time, so somethings, looking at the detail it can look like this:
> 
> Not much to see, but all those pounds and half-pounds add up, so when you take a step back and examine the BIG picture, it all comes together:
> 
> Seurat, painted one dot at a time, and we lose weight, one pound at a time.
> 
> Focus on the dots and the picture will emerge.


Shannon, I am going to print this out and post it right near my fridge - what great inspiration to just keep trying!!



maiziezoe said:


> *
> 
> Last year I took my first Disney cruise and it was the BEST vacation I've ever had. I have a whole new appreciation for Disney now.
> 
> If you love Disney but haven't been on a Disney cruise... you have to take one. You will fall more in love with Disney than you already are.  *


*

OMG - BEST VACATION EVER!!  I surprised my family with a cruise when I returned from an 18 month deployment to Iraq - and we went back this summer for cruise #2.  Cruise #3 is scheduled for August 2011.  



maiziezoe said:



			This is from 1973... every year my mom took a picture of my aunt holding my hand as we walked down Main Street. Check out the clothes... 





Click to expand...

How 'bout those sideburns???!!  LOL.  If I can figure out how to post a picture, I'll hunt through ours...





corinnak said:



2004, probably the highest weight I have a picture of myself, and 2 weeks ago geting my 5K PR (sorry I'm wearing a jacket! - it's the best recent picture I've got):








Click to expand...



Wow - Corinna!!!  What an incredible story and inspiring picture.  I am soo glad I found this thread. It's exactly the motivation I need to keep trying...

As for me, pretty good day today.  Ran the longest I have been able to do so far - 7 miles on the treadmill,  with  one mile walking.  Then did an hour spin class.  Came home and got an email from a friend, urging me to take her 90 min spin class - would love to, but want to be able to walk tomorrow!!  Plus tomorrow is my 5AM boot camp class.  ..watching the USA/Canada hockey game right now.  So exciting (but I have to confess, I am nostalgic for when the players used to be college athletes rather than NHL professionals..).  I'll be switching back and forth from the hockey game to the Siena College basketball game starting at 4PM...great sports weekend!!!*


----------



## LuvBaloo

Its the final day of Olympics.  DH & I have been watching it lots and will be sad to see it end.  Right now we're watching the hockey game and cheering for Canada.  If Canada wins, they will have broken the Winter Olympic record for most gold medals by a country.  They've already broken the record for the most gold medals by the host country.  Its been a great Olympics for North America, as the US has set a record for the most medals by a country in Winter Olympics!  This Olympics has also set records for viewership on TV and internet.

Anyhow back onto the QOTD:
Sat's:  enjoyed Disney movies and TV show as a child in the 70's/80's.  Was lucky enough to end up with DH who likes Disney as well.  Finally made my first trip to Disneyland in college.  Totally enjoyed the magic.  A couple years later DH & I did a road trip to Florida and WDW.  DH proposed to me on that trip.  He actually did it in the photo op with Mickey at Mickey's house!  Got my first congratulations from the Mouse himself.  Then we did a road trip to DL for our honeymoon.  And then we waited to go back again until DL's 50th.  Our oldest DD was 3.5 and our youngest was 3months.  It ended up being a big family trip (17 of us in all ended up there).  It was even better with kids than it was without and we've done a few more trips with the girls to both DL, WDW and 2 cruises as well.  There's a magic to Disney that we all get, and DH & I love seeing that magic with our girls.

Sun:  favourite is everything in the parks!


----------



## jennz

LuvBaloo said:


> Totally copied from a post by friend last year, but its such a great visual I decided to find it and share it:
> 
> You lose weight a pound or half a pound at a time, so somethings, looking at the detail it can look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to see, but all those pounds and half-pounds add up, so when you take a step back and examine the BIG picture, it all comes together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seurat, painted one dot at a time, and we lose weight, one pound at a time.
> 
> Focus on the dots and the picture will emerge.



Love this!!  Thanks for posting!!



maiziezoe said:


> *Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?
> *
> 
> The park opened in October 1971 and we were there in November '71. I was 3.5 and my brother was a year and a half. I have a picture of my aunt holding my hand as we walk down Main Street. The clothes in the pictures are hysterical. I will have to see if I can find the picture and post it. We went at least once a year after our first visit while I was still living at home. I think I have been there 31 times. Last year I took my first Disney cruise and it was the BEST vacation I've ever had. I have a whole new appreciation for Disney now.
> 
> If you love Disney but haven't been on a Disney cruise... you have to take one. You will fall more in love with Disney than you already are.



Great picture!  I would LOVE to take a cruise but something always comes up ... a new roof, this year it's dd's braces....  one day....sigh  Do you have pics to share?



corinnak said:


> Oh, how great!  I'm glad you're liking mapmyrun.com as well!  It's nice that you can check out other people's routes as well as input your own - that 7 miler is something to look forward to!
> 
> 
> 
> Improving every day is pretty darned good!  I was reading this new book last night called Switch: How to Change Things When Change is Hard and the book actually mentions Flylady's 5 minute room rescue as an example of "shrinking the problem."  They say something along the lines of how much good does 5 minutes of cleaning do?  Not much but you'll get excited about what you've accomplished and want to do more.  Well, I think they may have missed the point on that one - it's not that you'll do more that day, it's that 5 minutes a day over the course of a month adds up to a good chunk of cleaning in an area that had been completely neglected before.  I think it's the same with our bodies - being a little more on track each day goes a long way over time.



Yes I agree 5 minutes/day really adds up!  Consistency is what makes the difference. 

Will be back to answer the QOTD...

poor USA hockey team...they played great!!!  Congrats all you Canadians!


----------



## tigger813

Congrats Canada! One heck of a game by both teams!

Hugs to my USA boys! You have much to be proud of! Miller is MVP for the tournament! Poor Miller just looks so dejected!  They played with such heart!

Time for some supper and a consolation drink!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I'll go with a fun disney qotd since that's where I'd rather be.
sunday qotd- What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc? Of course you can have multiple answers. 

My all time favorite thing to do in the parks is wander the world showcase letting my son color his mask thing; stop and watch Miyuki make the lollipops and sometimes we are lucky enough to be picked.  Then find some dinner ride soaring and watch Illuminations with a nice warm mint tea from Morocco.   Good times!!

Corinna what a great stoy!!  The before and after shots are amazing.   Good work.

I had a good day today.   I finally ran two miles straight again.   It took two 25min runs to get back to that awesome day I had a couple weeks ago.   I am on W7D3 of my C25K program now!!


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> Good afternoon!!  I thought this was going to be a lazy sunday because I'm on call, and it's rare to get called in, but I was called in for a case this morning, and came home around 12, made lunch and was doing wii fit with the plan to come dis around now when low and behold I have to go back into work for another case, so I'll be back later do catch up.
> 
> I'll go with a fun disney qotd since that's where I'd rather be.
> sunday qotd-  What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc?  Of course you can have multiple answers.



QOTD:  Fantasmic is my favorite.  Of course there are not to be missed things at each park too.  MK - Splash Mountain, Epcot Miyuki (the candy lady), AK -  EE or KS, HS - TSM or RR


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: I'm going to give my favorite thing to do in each park at WDW. At DHS, it's definitely TSM. I could ride that ride nonstop. At AK, I'd go with It's Tought to be a Bug. I love the surprise factor! At Epcot, I love Spaceship Earth, especially with the renovations. And, MK, I love it all, except the fast rides, not into those, but my favorite has to be "it's a small world." I love how there's so much to look at that each time I ride it, I find something new. Great question! I can never get enough Disney!

Today was an ok day. I did as well as could have been expected given that I went to a Baptism and a reception. According to the Wii Fit, I'm up 3 pounds, but I weighed myself about an hour ago and not in the morning, so I'm not worried. As long as I'm good the rest of the week, I should be down at least something by Friday.

Have a great week!


----------



## tigger813

Gotta kick it back into gear tomorrow as I took the whole weekend off from watching what I ate and exercising. It is PMS time so that's probably the reason and being so tired since I've been staying up to watch the Olympics every night until midnight! Hope to get in 6-9 miles tomorrow. Plan to do 5 in the morning (WATP) and then 2-4 (2-3 on the elliptical and another 1-2  of WATP) later in the afternoon plus I have my Irish step class tomorrow night. I will also be giving 2 massages tomorrow. Also going to watch my calories tightly and drink my water!

I know I'm up several for the weekend but it was nice to relax. I have less than 3 weeks until I go away for the weekend and I need to get a new bathing suit by then so hopefully I can be close to my goal by then!

Enjoy the rest of your night!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Well, I just realized something. We were out of town last weekend--got back Monday. Wednesday started my workweek (I jobshare). Anyhow, I haven't been on the thread for just over a week. And while I lost, .2 of a pound--which I am glad for, I had a really inconsistent week. Bad food choices, inconsistent exercise. I was trying to figure out what was so different about this week, and I think I really need to take a few minutes everyday to check in here, even if I don't post. I was just feeling really removed from the whole process of losing and feeling fit, and I forgot how motivated I feel after reading what's going on with everyone. So, thanks for posting.  This is such a great group of people. I'll be checking in daily this week, even if I don't post everyday.

Rose


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I just realized something. We were out of town last weekend--got back Monday. Wednesday started my workweek (I jobshare). Anyhow, I haven't been on the thread for just over a week. And while I lost, .2 of a pound--which I am glad for, I had a really inconsistent week. Bad food choices, inconsistent exercise. I was trying to figure out what was so different about this week, and I think I really need to take a few minutes everyday to check in here, even if I don't post. I was just feeling really removed from the whole process of losing and feeling fit, and I forgot how motivated I feel after reading what's going on with everyone. So, thanks for posting.  This is such a great group of people. I'll be checking in daily this week, even if I don't post everyday.
> 
> Rose



I'm the same way.  I don't always have time to post, but I love to stay caught up on the reading, at the very least, because all of your posts are so very motivating to me.

I especially really enjoyed reading everyone's weight loss stories...when the weight started.  Corinna, I really identified with many parts of your story.  I was already motivated any time I read about your weight loss and now that I can see where you were coming from, I'm even more inspired.  Thanks for sharing!  There was a piece of everyone's story with which I could identify!


----------



## corinnak

Catching up on QOTD:

2/27 Saturday QOTD: Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

Of course I liked the Disney movies as a child, but it seemed like you had to wait so long to see them - back when they were re-releasing ever 7 years or something.  I think that kind of made it feel even more special.  

The first time I went to a Disney Park, I was in 7th grade - not a prime age for magic reception, but I did think it was lots of fun.  Of course the things I remember from that trip are the weird things, the things that went wrong, the tantrums my brother and sister took turns having.  Plus also the laser light show at Epcot and exploring the UK pavilion a little bit after the fireworks were over - very cool.

I didn't make it back again until my own kids were 6 and 2, but I really got hooked that trip.  I think it was the fact that it was so carefully designed, so consistently lit, so amazingly sound-engineered and designed. It reawakened the dormant techie in my soul.    I also loved that there was something in every theme park for every age to enjoy.  


2/28 Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc? Of course you can have multiple answers.


If Pleasure Island were still as it was, I would have to say Adventurer's Club.  We only got to go a few times before it closed, but I thought it was BRILLIANT and what a pathetic shame that it is no longer functioning.  

Given that we can't go backwards, though, I have to say my favorite thing is to bounce from show to show to show in Epcot.  Get a times guide and catch the World Showcase Players in the UK and Italy, Bounce back and forth between sets of Off Kilter and The British Invasion.  The Chinese Acrobats, if I'm lucky - amazing, kids.  Japanese drummers.  Myuki.  I love all that stuff, especially the fact that each of them is different every time they perform.  If I am on my own, that is what I love to do.  So much the better if the Food and Wine festival is taking place!  

With the kids, anything we do together is lots of fun.  Love to ride Tower of Terror, Everest, Climb the treehouse, share a dole whip, ride BTMRR 5 times in a row on my son's 9th birthday.   

Here are my favorites:

Best Roller Coaster: Rock N Rollercoaster
Best Dark Ride:  Indiana Jones in Disneyland
Best Show: Aladdin (also in Disneyland)
Best Parade:  Jingle Jungle Parade in Animal Kingdom
Best Counter Service:  Tangerine Cafe (Vegetarian Platter)
Best Table Service:  Tutto Italia
Best Buffet:  Crystal Palace
Best Roving Entertainment:  Pipa, the talking recycling bin, of course!


----------



## mikamah

pppiglet said:


> Also, I don't know how it did it, but when I first logged on it went directly to my city and I've never been on the site before.  Some pre-routed maps were in there and one of the walks I wanted to do was listed as 7 miles.


I still find the internet amazing.  When I moved, I hadn't sent change of address notes out to my bills, magazines, etc, and was surprised when everything just automatically changed to my new address.  That mapmyrun site sounds awesome.  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> [I think one of the truly magical things about Disneyland is how there's really something for everyone...thrill seekers, young kids with mellow rides, older adults looking for entertainment, etc.  These days I go mostly with the eyes of a parent and love it, but I know that will change again as my kids get older and I'll love Disney for an entirely different reason.


This is so true.  I know as my son grows up, he might not want to go to wdw with me, and though it will make me sad, some days I imagine how wonderful it would be to go by myself.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I remember dropping a soda off their balcony at the Poly and getting into alot of trouble.   Go figure my sons first trip he threw my flip flop off the balcony at AKL.  I had to call the front desk and report my own kid.


Like mother, like son!



tigger813 said:


> mikamah- Right now we're staying at SSR but on May 1st we'll call to switch our resort. We hope to try BWV. 2nd choice is BLT or BCV. We want to be close to Epcot as that's where we spend most of our time and with my parents it will be easier for them to go to and from the park if tired.
> 
> Going at Christmas time we will be taking advantage of the Holidays Around the World for DD1 to do a project for school. She's missing school so she will need to do some extra work. We will also have DD2 do something for Kindergarten.


Sounds wonderful. Christmastime is so beautiful there.  My son has done a journal when we've gone, and we got pre printed pages from www.themouseforless.com and he fills in the blanks, things like where we went today, his favorite thing, his least favorite thing of the day, etc.   This last trip, we didn't print the pages, and he didn't write half as much as last time.  


Carys said:


> Gave myself a mini-reward today, had fun picking out some scented candles.  I see people saying they get given candles all the time when gift giving comes up on the Community Board, but I hardly ever receive candles!  I hope to visit a Yankee Candle store someday during one of these trips to the US so I can see what the fuss is about - the scents I hear described sound delicious  Today I picked out apple, apple and cinnamon, some sort of red berry scent (the info is in mandarin and I'm not up on all my berry names), and vanilla icecream.  Anyone have any favourite candle scents?


I like the spiced scents, like the spiced apple, spiced pumpkin.  The christmas tree, pine scents are also nice, and usually pretty strong.   Have fun with your candles.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I also really like the Mango Peach Salsa for a more "summery" scent.  That's the second great hint I've gotten for a little reward today.  The other is new running shoes when I complete the C25K.  I start Week 8 tomorrow!


That sounds like a fun scent.  Good luck with week 8!!!  I'm hoping to get in some more of week 1 this week, time and weather permitting. 



donac said:


> We are such busy people that we rush here there and every where  we never slow down
> 
> Today if you are doing something or going somewhere SLOW day.  Think about what you are doing and walk slower.  Enjoy what you are doing.


Great one for today.  I am just relaxing now, and typing very slowly.



jenanderson said:


> I did finish week 7 of the C25K yesterday and was even able to run just a bit longer then the program called for so that I actually ran a whole 5K!  I am excited to start looking for running plans that will help me train for a half marathon!  I really happy because I went to Target yesterday and they had running shirts (Champion brand with the duo dry) on clearance and I was able to get 3 light weight long sleeve shirts for $6.00 each.  New running clothes do inspire me!


Congrats on finishing week 7 and running 5k!!!  and the great buys.  



corinnak said:


> [Well, it's a very long story.  Of course everyone reads only what they want to read - if it's too much, feel free to skip to the end for my summarizing points!


It is such an inspiring story of a very strong woman.  You should be so proud of how far you have come, and know that you have inspired me in so many ways.  Thank you for sharing so much of yourself with us.  I love the pictures, and seeing how far you have come.  You look so happy in both pictures, and you can tell from your posts what a positive attitude you have.  



50sjayne said:


> Just wanted to share yesterday it was beautiful and sunny was pondering either a bike ride or going to the pool, swimming and sitting in the jacuzzi in the sun and pulled up craigs list to do a quick garage sale search before I made any rash decisions. Well, there was a highschool fundraising one at the catholic highschool and those are always pretty good. The thing is is it's right off the bike trail but I wasn't sure how to get there from the bike trail and thought of what you guys were talking about with maps or something and just ended up google mapping the walking route and had no problems. Also cuttiing back through some apt. I was coming out of a sort of muddy area so was walking the bike and I spied some stuff sitting next to a dumpster so checked it out and ended up with a gorgeous looking cusinart food processor, and a clothes iron which I've needed for awhile but am too cheap to buy. My old one takes these weird salt packets to work. There was a lot of other stuff there too but I was just on my bike darn it. The garage sale ended up being pretty good too, a Liz Claiborn purse, (with side poclets yay), some pants for work, a nice pretty white shirt and a book of mad libs all for $7.


Great score for you.



lisah0711 said:


> Oooh! David Cassidy!


 I'm guessing you've already tivo's the today show!!  Welcome back, Lisa.  Hope you had a fun trip!


----------



## mikamah

mikamah said:


> sunday qotd-  What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc?  Of course you can have multiple answers.


At dhs, I love the animation class in the animation studio.  There's a class every 30 min, so we usually are there early, and sit and guess the characters on the tv screen and meet the characters in the studio, and we love comparing the drawings we do to our last ones.  My son loves it too, and we did it 5 times our last trip.  I like that it's some quiet time off our feet too.  



tigger813 said:


> SUNDAY QOTD: I will have quite a MULTIPLE answer for you! At MK we love to go to Space MTN. DD2 will finally get to do it in December! Can't wait for that. We also always look forward to POTC though the last time we went on it, DD2 got sick at the end of the ride!
> At HS we make a dash at opening to TSM and then over to ToT and RnRC.
> At AK we always make the dash to EE. We rode it 6 times the last trip and  4 times in about 90 minutes! LOVE IT! DD2 really loves it!
> At Epcot, we dash to Soarin' and then go to TT and  MS. As soon as WS opens we are heading over there for a drink at UK or Mexico!


Your girls sound like little daredevils.  That's great.  My son is a little nervous on some rides, but loves EE.  Bribed him to do TOT once, but wouldn't do it again.  He's come a long way in a few years though.  Our first trip he was 5, and I have a picture of him on winnie the pooh with a terrified look on his face.  That trip was all about meeting the characters which he loves.



pppiglet said:


> We love to go to DTD and eat at House of Blues and then go to Disneyland and CA and walk it off afterwards.  That's what we are planning to do this afternoon.


That sounds wonderful.  You must be pretty close to DL?  



jbm02 said:


> OMG - BEST VACATION EVER!!  I surprised my family with a cruise when I returned from an 18 month deployment to Iraq - and we went back this summer for cruise #2.  Cruise #3 is scheduled for August 2011.


Thank you for your service to our country. Love to hear the cruises are worth it.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Its the final day of Olympics.  DH & I have been watching it lots and will be sad to see it end.  Right now we're watching the hockey game and cheering for Canada.  If Canada wins, they will have broken the Winter Olympic record for most gold medals by a country.  They've already broken the record for the most gold medals by the host country.  Its been a great Olympics for North America, as the US has set a record for the most medals by a country in Winter Olympics!  This Olympics has also set records for viewership on TV and internet.


I saw the last half of the game, and what an amazing game it was.  I was so happy for the canadian team, to be able to win when their country is hosting the Olympics is just beautiful.  We watched the highlights after the game and the closing ceremonies, and you could just feel the excitement in the air.  You must be so happy that you got to go and be a part of it. 



jennz said:


> Great picture!  I would LOVE to take a cruise but something always comes up ... a new roof, this year it's dd's braces....  one day....sigh


Hi Jenn.  Braces are not a fun expense.  I'm hoping I won't have to deal with them for a few years. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I had a good day today.   I finally ran two miles straight again.   It took two 25min runs to get back to that awesome day I had a couple weeks ago.   I am on W7D3 of my C25K program now!!


Whoo hoo!!!   Nice work!!



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  Fantasmic is my favorite.  Of course there are not to be missed things at each park too.  MK - Splash Mountain, Epcot Miyuki (the candy lady), AK -  EE or KS, HS - TSM or RR


We've only seen fantasmic once, and it is amazing.  



cclovesdis said:


> Today was an ok day. I did as well as could have been expected given that I went to a Baptism and a reception. According to the Wii Fit, I'm up 3 pounds, but I weighed myself about an hour ago and not in the morning, so I'm not worried. As long as I'm good the rest of the week, I should be down at least something by Friday.


I bet you'll be fine, like you said if you are on track the rest of the week.  Some times, a heavier calorie day will increase your metabolism and you'll burn more.  



tigger813 said:


> I know I'm up several for the weekend but it was nice to relax. I have less than 3 weeks until I go away for the weekend and I need to get a new bathing suit by then so hopefully I can be close to my goal by then!


You can do it!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I just realized something. We were out of town last weekend--got back Monday. Wednesday started my workweek (I jobshare). Anyhow, I haven't been on the thread for just over a week. And while I lost, .2 of a pound--which I am glad for, I had a really inconsistent week. Bad food choices, inconsistent exercise. I was trying to figure out what was so different about this week, and I think I really need to take a few minutes everyday to check in here, even if I don't post. I was just feeling really removed from the whole process of losing and feeling fit, and I forgot how motivated I feel after reading what's going on with everyone. So, thanks for posting.  This is such a great group of people. I'll be checking in daily this week, even if I don't post everyday.
> 
> Rose


I also find it inspiring to get on here everyday and at least read.  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I especially really enjoyed reading everyone's weight loss stories!


It was really great to hear about everyone elses journeys, and to know we are not alone, and we can learn so much from each other.  



corinnak said:


> If Pleasure Island were still as it was, I would have to say Adventurer's Club.  We only got to go a few times before it closed, but I thought it was BRILLIANT and what a pathetic shame that it is no longer functioning.


I love the neon armadillo on my first 2 trips before I had my son.  I took up country dancing after that and always hoped I'd be able to go back and dance there, but by the time I went again it was gone.  I don't remember going into the adventurers club, but I do remember drinking shots down an ice luge somewhere in pleasure island.


----------



## mikamah

Pjlla- I was missing your posts, and I heard that still over 100,000 homes in NH are still without power, and I know southern nh was hit hard.  Hope you and yours are all ok.


----------



## donac

Sleep is an important aspect of the weight loss process.  Studies have shown that people who don't get enough sleep are heavier than people who don't.

Today try to get to bed at a reasonable time for you.  Maybe even a little earliear than normal.


----------



## tigger813

donac said:


> Sleep is an important aspect of the weight loss process.  Studies have shown that people who don't get enough sleep are heavier than people who don't.
> 
> Today try to get to bed at a reasonable time for you.  Maybe even a little earliear than normal.



Now that the Olympics are over I should get to bed at a reasonable time. I got in bed early last night but didn't get to sleep until after 11 and then was awake at 4 due to the wind. I finally got back to sleep around 5:30 only to have the alarm go off at 6. I had reset it as it was supposed to go off at 5:20.

Not getting any exercise in the first part of the morning today. I will try and do the 2 mile WATP after putting DD1 on the bus and then maybe another 2 miles after taking DD2 to preschool. Have to be at work for 11 to massage a coworker and then a regular client. DD1 and I both have Irish Step tonight. I think I will go to bed tonight around 9 if I make it that long! I'm SO TIRED!


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Sleep is an important aspect of the weight loss process.  Studies have shown that people who don't get enough sleep are heavier than people who don't.
> 
> Today try to get to bed at a reasonable time for you.  Maybe even a little earliear than normal.



Love this weeks cow, especially tonights.  I often lay down with my son when he goes to bed at 8:30 and fall asleep for an hour or so, and then get up and watch tv too late.  Tonight I will not fall asleep with him, and get to bed by 10.
Thanks Dona.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!!  It's March 1st, and I for one am very happy to see the winter winding down and spring on the way.  I know it's cold and snowing here, but it's going to end soon.  We have been at this challenge for 2 months, and as a group have lost 894 pounds!!!  That is an awesome accomplishment to be proud of.  The other great thing is that 48% of us are sticking with it, and I know we've never kept that statistic before, but in past challenges, it doesn't feel like that many are still with it at this point, so kudos to all of us.  

monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress?  Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes  you've made.  Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago?  As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?

As of friday, I am at the exact weight I was on 1/1.  I would have loved to see some weight gone, but I had a rough emotional time in january, and through february, I am feeling a lot better, so all in all I am happy I have maintained.  I am happy I've stuck with the exercise, and know that has helped me from gaining when the eating has been out of control.  I am really looking forward to daylight savings in 2 weeks, when I'll have at least an hour of daylight after work, and am going to get out with my son in the evenings, either take a bike ride or walk to the park and play some tennis.  I'm going to invest in new running shoes, and when the snow and ice are gone, do the C25k on a regular basis.  I know you can repeat weeks, but I won't stay in week 1 forever.  I am getting my son involved, and together we are going to be more active, and get moving after work.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Definitely still motivated since I'm so close to where I want to be. Blew it this weekend so gotta kick it up today! I just finished the 2 mile WATP. I'll come home after dropping DD2 off and do a 3 mile walk. Giving 2 massages this morning so that will help as well. I'll have lunch in between. Hope to do 2 miles on the elliptical this afternoon when the we are all home before dancing. I really need to run to the grocery store as we are running out of everything.

March is a very hard month for us! Both of DH's parents died during this month several years ago and a few years apart. Both of my grandparents died during this month as well. The year that DMil dies DH also lost his job. Fortunately he got another one in about a month and it's right in our town which has been amazing. We always hold a collective breath until the month is over. DH commented on it being March and let out a big sigh. We are thinking positively though. We have a weekend trip planned towards the end of the month that we are looking forward to and DD1 will be receiving her first communion or as our church calls it special communion. A range of ages can take the class. We couldn't do it last year so she is doing it this year and loving it! I'm also hoping that work will pick up this month as I need to start buying new clothes that fit me.

Have a great day everyone! I think Spring is coming soon!


----------



## pjlla

Good March Monday Morning all!

We lost power Thursday night because of a wicked wind storm, so it will take me a few hours/day to get caught up with you all!  Our power came on this morning, finally.  I am at work today, so not a lot of time to sit and get caught up.  

I had a decent loss on the scale on Friday, despite my overindulgence on Chinese the previous Sunday.  I obviously did okay the remainder of the week.  

I will try to hop back on at times this morning to try to chat up on everything I have missed.  TTYL..................P


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Monday all!  Like Kathy, I am so happy that it is March 1st today.  Even though we've had a mild winter -- sorry for all you folks who haven't -- I am ready for spring and feel like it is a new day and a new chance to make some serious progress on this journey to good health.  

A *BIG* to our newest members, flipflopmom and flamestardust!

I had a nice time in Arizona visiting with my Mom.  I will catch up on a few of the QOTD.



mikamah said:


> Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin?  Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up? Have a magical day!



My love for all things Disney started when I was very little.  I grew up in Anaheim, only a few miles from DL, and went every year for my birthday.  I could hear the fireworks in the summer -- that was my curfew as I grew older.  Later when I was in college I worked in Tomorrowland sewing the names on the Mickey Mouse ears.  

I've always had a great love for Disney and it continues today.  I try to have a bit of Disney magic in every day.  I have a Disney office -- as you can tell by my tag.    I listen to Disney music at work.  I read the Disboards faithfully.  I always try to have two Disney trips in the works at a time, thanks to DVC.  I hope that some day when I retire I can work in the parks again or maybe in vacation planning.   



lovedvc said:


> Well I got my blood results back and my thyroid is normal.  Have to figure out where I go from here.



 Hope that you are feeling better soon.  I had low normal thyroid results for a couple of years before I was able to take my doctor into giving me thyroid -- it is a low dose but I feel so much better now.  

I am sorry for your loss, flipflopmom.  The pain of losing a parent is so hard to live with.  I wish you peace and happy memories. 



50sjayne said:


> This may sound insane but one of my big motivations to lose the last 15 pounds I lost was to live to see Disney's 100th anniversary. Hopefully I'll be there--prob'ly in my wheelchair but I plan on keeping spry lol.



Sounds like great motivaction to me!  

sunday qotd- What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc? Of course you can have multiple answers.

I love many things at the Disney parks but a few that come to mind are:  having lunch at the Blue Bayou in Pirates at DL (love the ambiance), eating dinner at Napa Rose at the Grand Californian on our last night, having a bellini at Epcot and people watching, watching the animals on the savanna from our balcony at DVC AKV, riding the boats anywhere at WDW.  



mikamah said:


> Good morning!!  It's March 1st, and I for one am very happy to see the winter winding down and spring on the way.  I know it's cold and snowing here, but it's going to end soon.  We have been at this challenge for 2 months, and as a group have lost 894 pounds!!!  That is an awesome accomplishment to be proud of.  The other great thing is that 48% of us are sticking with it, and I know we've never kept that statistic before, but in past challenges, it doesn't feel like that many are still with it at this point, so kudos to all of us.
> 
> monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress?  Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes  you've made.  Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago?  As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?



  It's been a hard winter and you maintained essentially.  That is great!    Now you are ready to rock and roll and make some serious progress on your goals!  

I'm feeling happy with my progress so far this challenge.  After spending three challenges losing 20 pounds last year it is nice to make some faster progress this year, in spite of my gain from my Christmas WDW trip.  I am thinner than I was all last year -- that is the first time that has happened in a long time.  February was a little bump in the road but I am so ready to really make some big progress and not only make my goal for this challenge but make my goal to be in one-derland by the time I hit the big 5-0 in July.  

tigger813, I hope that your March is a good one this year and that you break the cycle.  

corinnak, I loved the story of your journey and your pictures.  You should be so very proud of yourself.  All you hard work has paid off and you are doing a great job maintaining!  

sahbushka, you are another one of our group who has done so well!  I hope that you and the Divas had a great time at DL.  

pjlla, hope that you are not snowed in!  Here's a little  to help you melt the snow.

Three weeks until Spring!


----------



## lisah0711

Forgot to add thanks donac for the great COWs this week!


----------



## lecach

monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress? Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes you've made. Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago? As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?

I feel really good about my progress. Sure - I would like the loss to be faster. But now that I am 40 it comes off a bit slower. I've lost 8 pounds since I started doing Wii Fit and went back on WW on Dec. 28. For me that's pretty good. I'd like to lose 5 more by April 17 when we leave for our 10th anniversary cruise. But I wont kill myself to get there. My size 12 pants fit again, my tummy is smaller and I feel better so that's the most important thing. I think I am mostly still as motivated although I have been under a lot of work stress lately so it's been harder to get out of bed and exercise. I think setting goals really works well for me. Plus the photo of me on our last cruise sitting on the deck in my bathing suit is HORRIFYING. That's worth a lot of motivation


----------



## lisah0711

Ever wanted to try out coaching our thread?  I have an opening for coaching 4/2 through 4/8.  Coaches are an important part of our challenge.  They act as hostess for our thread, posting QOTD (much easier now thanks to corinna's archive thread  ), reply to posts and keep our conversation moving.   We've been very fortunate the last several challenges to have a different coach each week -- it's a win/win for all of us.

Please PM me if you are interested.  (I will reply as soon as I can but I have jury duty today so limited computer access.)  We can have a shared week if more than one person would like to give coaching a try.  Thanks for your help!  

Thanks to tigger813 for filling in our coaching opening!


----------



## tigger813

lisah0711 said:


> Ever wanted to try out coaching our thread?  I have an opening for coaching 4/2 through 4/8.  Coaches are an important part of our challenge.  They act as hostess for our thread, posting QOTD (much easier now thanks to corinna's archive thread  ), reply to posts and keep our conversation moving.   We've been very fortunate the last several challenges to have a different coach each week -- it's a win/win for all of us.
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested.  (I will reply as soon as I can but I have jury duty today so limited computer access.)  We can have a shared week if more than one person would like to give coaching a try.  Thanks for your help!



I'd be happy to do it again! 4/2-4/8 I'll pm you now.


----------



## pjlla

jennz said:


> I remember those E tickets - they sure did go fast didn't they?  Remember "If You Had Wings?"  Was that a D ticket?  The airline that went under, was it Eastern?  I loved that ride!



When we went to the WDW for the first time in 1974, my Dgrandparents had already been several times.  They had a junk drawer full of partially used ticket packets.  They gave them to DB and I to use during that trip, so we were able to take extra rides on some of the "E" ticket rides!  I'm SURE my parents wouldn't have splurged for any extras, so it was nice to have those... but I'm sure I didn't fully appreciate it at the time!  



lecach said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?
> 
> I dont really have a BFF. Or a BF. Or an F . In fact, so many of the other mom's on my Mom's boards said the same thing that we just formed a new group: The Friendless Friends. We went to Melting Pot last week and are having lunch on Sunday.
> 
> ANYWAY. What would I tell someone who is in charge of my body?
> 
> 
> Be careful, this body is always gassy
> 
> This body is lazy and really likes to rest
> 
> It has a tricky knee and back



First of all.... I know how you feel about the lack of friends.  I'm not sure exactly how it happened, but I have plenty of "aquaintances" at work and such, but nobody I could call in case of emergency and nobody to just "chat" with.  Glad you were able to find some friends!!

Second... your first bullet point on your list.... surprised my kids didn't remind me to post that about myself!!    Is it age or healthier eating that is causing this problem??   Probably a combination.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?
> 
> This body just loves a good workout and doesn't eat sweets or junk of any kind.   Let the BFF do all the hard work, I'll sit back and watch.
> 
> 
> Question:
> does mopping up water out of the basement classify as exercise????



YES, the mopping is definitely exercise... as is the stress of worrying about the water situation!  I hope you were able to get everything mopped up and dry.  Hopefully all of this precipitation will dry up quickly!!



mikamah said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Thanks Maria-worfiedoodles for such a great coaching week.
> 
> I'm mikamah, aka Kathy and am very excited to be coaching this week.  I'm a 46yo single mom to an 8 yo boy, and live about 20 miles north of boston.  Hope all my fellow new englanders weathered last nights storm ok.  We're one town in from the coast, and just some branches blew down, so I'm feeling lucky.  As long as I have power for the sump pump, I'm ok.  I'm a nurse in an out patient endoscopy unit, and had worked ICU for many years.  I never imagined I'd enjoy endo, but I love it.    I've done quite a few BL challenges.  I think I found WISH about 3 years ago after our first disney trip, and my weight has been up and down for years, more up in the past year.  I have received so much inspiration and support from my friends here, and without that, I know I would not have continued my weight loss journey through some challenging times, and instead of putting on 15 pounds in the past year, I probably would have gained 50.  So thank you for all the inspiration, and support, and now I should get to coaching!!
> 
> Hope you all are happy with your numbers on the scale this week.  Don't forget to email your weights to Luvbaloo, and cow numbers to donac.  Dona, i love the idea of pampering ourselves tonight.  We all can take 5 minutes to ourselves, and it does so much good just to sit and regroup.  (I might add a glass of wine to my relaxing.)
> 
> friday qotd-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss.  When did the journey start for you?  Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?
> 
> Growing up, I tended to be chunky, I remember wearing pretty plus clothes from sears.  I did thin down my senior year, and remember being thin for a few years into my early 20s, but pretty much my whole adulthood has been an up and down pattern.  I've done ww many times, and when I stick with it, I am successful.  When I got pregnant with my son, I weight 205, and 240 when he was born, and in the past 8 years, I've been a high of 229, and a low of 183 briefly.  Right now I'm at 212, and trying to get back into One-derland.  I definitely think of the times in my life when I was happiest, and those seem to be the times that my weight was lower, and i was in better shape.  The emotional/stress eating is definitely my downfall, and I'm working on it, and I do think I'm slowly being successful.
> 
> Thanks for having me as coach this week.  We have family coming tonight for the weekend, and I have a retirement party this evening, so if I don't get back on tonight, I'll see you in the morning. Drink that water, move those bodies, and eat those fruits and vegies, and have a fabulous friday.



First.... thanks for sharing your story.  Second, thanks for coaching this week.

In answer to this QOTD:  I have sort of "always" been overweight.  I joined WW for the first time at about age 13/14. I lost about 20-30 pounds and was slim through high school (although I always thought I was pudgy... hindsight is 20/20).  I gained weight in college and was probably about 145-ish (and I remember wearing big overshirts to hide the "fat" ).  This is when I met DH.  I gained about 20 pounds while dating DH from 1986-1990, when we got engaged.  I put the "pedal to the metal" and lost weight before my wedding.  I was NOT going to be a fat bride and hate those pictures for the rest of my life.  I was about 140 when I got married and was relatively satisfied with myself.  But I immediately ballooned up after the wedding and gained about 30 pounds in about 4 months.  I bounced between 170 and 195 from 1992 through 1995, when I got pregnant with DD and used it as an excuse to just eat and eat and eat!!  (As someone else mentioned, I was eating for two... two adult male lumberjacks!!).  I lost some weight when DD was about 1 year old and I got down to about 160 and then put some weight on again and then got pregnant with DS.

Long story a bit shorter.... I tried WW several more times when the kids were little and the best I did was about 175 lb. in 2003.  I maintained at about 200 lb. from 2005 until 01/02/2008 when I started WW again, on my own, at home (not the online program, just on my own).  Since that date I have lost almost 85 pounds and I am within 6-is pounds of my goal weight now.  I've been really struggling and yo-yoing with these last 5-ish pounds, but I WILL get there.  In the meantime, I have learned SO much about myself, about eating and eating healthy, and exercise.



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone.  I am really late to joining this party, but I have been lurking for a month.  After a depressing dr. visit on month ago today, when my weight was 218, I started a lifestyle eating change.  1 month later, after continuing healthy food choices, finishing the 3rd week of Couch to 5K, and other exercise 3 days a week, I weighed 202!!!!  16 pounds this month!
> 
> I am not kidding myself into thinking it will keep falling off like this.  I was a soft drink addict and did no exercise, so the weight loss will slow down.  But I am thrilled to be where I am now!
> 
> I decided to finally join instead instead of lurking, I need the accountability.  On my way.....



So glad to have you here with us!!



mikamah said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Had a late night, and don't have much time this morning,  but will be back tonight to catch up on everyone.  It's so nice to read about everyone's journeys, and know we are not alone, and we can be here to support and inspire each other.
> 
> Corinna- thanks for the qotd thread, that is so helpful when planning qotds, and we'd love to hear all about your journey if you want to share it.
> 
> Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin?  Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?
> 
> Have a magical day!



I started loving Disney as a young child.... both from watching the "Wonderful World of Disney" on television every Sunday night and from the stories and pictures that my grandparents shared from their trips.  My DGF was a "disney" kind of guy.... self-educated, interested in inventions and such, always creating, drawing, carving.  He was fascinated with Disney all of the inventions and such.  I was TRULY hooked after our magical trip in 1974, but didn't get to return until 1983 (spent one day at MK and one very rainy day at the new Epcot Center).  My next trip after that was my honeymoon in 1992.  My kids and I are TRUE Disney addicts.



maiziezoe said:


> This is from 1973... every year my mom took a picture of my aunt holding my hand as we walked down Main Street. Check out the clothes...



Can't see pictures on this network.  Can't wait to see them when I get home later!!



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon!!  I thought this was going to be a lazy sunday because I'm on call, and it's rare to get called in, but I was called in for a case this morning, and came home around 12, made lunch and was doing wii fit with the plan to come dis around now when low and behold I have to go back into work for another case, so I'll be back later do catch up.
> 
> I'll go with a fun disney qotd since that's where I'd rather be.
> sunday qotd-  What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc?  Of course you can have multiple answers.



Favorites??  Hard to narrow it down..... 

AK - FOTL show and EE

MK - BLSRS, BTMRR and SpectroMagic parade

EPCOT - all the WS buildings and Soarin'

HS - RNR

DL - Matterhorn (mostly because it is an "original")

DCA - California Screamin' and Soarin'



mikamah said:


> Pjlla- I was missing your posts, and I heard that still over 100,000 homes in NH are still without power, and I know southern nh was hit hard.  Hope you and yours are all ok.




awwwww... you missed me!  Yes, we lost power about midnight Thursday and it only returned this morning.  Thankfully we have a generator and DH was home Friday night to get it set up, so we had heat, running/flushing water, etc!  Still can't use the oven or dryer and have to be careful about showers and such, but we can still function.  

Thanks for missing me!!




mikamah said:


> Good morning!!  It's March 1st, and I for one am very happy to see the winter winding down and spring on the way.  I know it's cold and snowing here, but it's going to end soon.  We have been at this challenge for 2 months, and as a group have lost 894 pounds!!!  That is an awesome accomplishment to be proud of.  The other great thing is that 48% of us are sticking with it, and I know we've never kept that statistic before, but in past challenges, it doesn't feel like that many are still with it at this point, so kudos to all of us.
> 
> monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress?  Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes  you've made.  Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago?  As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?
> 
> As of friday, I am at the exact weight I was on 1/1.  I would have loved to see some weight gone, but I had a rough emotional time in january, and through february, I am feeling a lot better, so all in all I am happy I have maintained.  I am happy I've stuck with the exercise, and know that has helped me from gaining when the eating has been out of control.  I am really looking forward to daylight savings in 2 weeks, when I'll have at least an hour of daylight after work, and am going to get out with my son in the evenings, either take a bike ride or walk to the park and play some tennis.  I'm going to invest in new running shoes, and when the snow and ice are gone, do the C25k on a regular basis.  I know you can repeat weeks, but I won't stay in week 1 forever.  I am getting my son involved, and together we are going to be more active, and get moving after work.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Well.... my weight has not really changed significantly in the right direction lately.... in fact, I have been within the same 5 pounds since about last November!  But at least I am not gaining.  And I figure that EVERY WEEK that goes by when I DON'T gain, I am learning a little more about what it takes to maintain a healthy weight.  That said, I would LOVE to be at goal by Easter. My motivation has definitely been DOWN lately and I need to do something about that.  I will have a few SUPER days and then a few crummy days... hence the mostly maintaining I have been doing.  But I was encouraged by getting OUTSIDE to run earlier this past week and hopefully as the weather improves I can continue to do more things like that!!


Hopefully the weather will be calming down now.  We had a crazy week of snow, rain, more snow, more rain, wind, ice, etc.  Glad it seems to be OVER (although we did have snow again this morning and I had a scary sliding, skidding moment on the ride to work this morning!!).  

I'm going to run and help these kids!................TTYL.............P


----------



## jennz

okay okay the qotd my progress:  very appropriate for my mood today...I feel like I have "stalled" and for whatever reason my inner brat is out in full force today.  My dfil is coming in a few hours and my inner brat has gone on strike - I haven't even vacuumed yet.  Our house is clean, just needs the basic run-around before company - pick up odds and ends and run the vacuum.  I did wash the sheets but haven't made his bed yet.  What is going on with me???!!!  "She" needs a time-out!  I want to eat whatever I can grab, have managed not to do that so that's a plus.  I have been thinking a lot about my mom and "last year at this time..." which was when my mom was sick and my dad was having his stomach cancer surgery and I was running back and forth between Indy and Orlando...maybe that's why my brat is running around, I don't want to deal with anything right now.


----------



## princessbride6205

corinnak said:


> Given that we can't go backwards, though, I have to say my favorite thing is to bounce from show to show to show in Epcot.  Get a times guide and catch the World Showcase Players in the UK and Italy, Bounce back and forth between sets of Off Kilter and The British Invasion.  The Chinese Acrobats, if I'm lucky - amazing, kids.  Japanese drummers.  Myuki.  I love all that stuff, especially the fact that each of them is different every time they perform.  *If I am on my own, that is what I love to do.  So much the better if the Food and Wine festival is taking place!*
> 
> Best Roller Coaster: Rock N Rollercoaster
> *Best Dark Ride:  Indiana Jones in Disneyland*
> Best Show: Aladdin (also in Disneyland)
> Best Parade:  Jingle Jungle Parade in Animal Kingdom
> Best Counter Service:  Tangerine Cafe (Vegetarian Platter)
> Best Table Service:  Tutto Italia
> Best Buffet:  Crystal Palace
> Best Roving Entertainment:  Pipa, the talking recycling bin, of course!


I am looking forward to my time alone in Epcot this weekend! I love exploring in the World Showcase but we rarely watch the shows. I hope to catch some this time since I'll be flying solo. Work is getting in the way of our Food & Wine trip - not sure we'll get to go at all this year. 
And my favorite dark ride is Indy too! 



mikamah said:


> monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress?  Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes  you've made.  Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago?  As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?


I'm feeling pretty good about my progress. I am 2 pounds from goal and I'm going to try to step it up this week so that I can finally get there. This weekend I tried on my 3 pairs of pants I've been trying to get back into - 2 out of the 3 fit! The third one technically fits, but it's tighter in the rear than I'd feel comfortable wearing to work.
I don't know if I'm less motivated now than at the beginning of this challenge, but I do feel myself easing up since I'm so close to goal. Which is silly, because if I just stuck with my plan, I could be done in 1-2 weeks. In a way, it's nice to be happy with my weight and size, so I'm feeling like that final pound or 2 is pretty irrelevant. But it was my goal, so I am going to get there! To keep motivated, I think I just need to keep trying on my NSV clothes. 

I'm excited that spring seems to be on the way. Of course, in MN, that means I'm excited because it's been a little above freezing and sunny.  I did get in an outdoor run, which is still a little treacherous. A lot of the ice is melting, but now there are 2-inch deep puddles between snowbanks. I used mapmyrun.com for the first time - LOVE IT!


----------



## LuvBaloo

donac said:


> Sleep is an important aspect of the weight loss process.  Studies have shown that people who don't get enough sleep are heavier than people who don't.
> 
> Today try to get to bed at a reasonable time for you.  Maybe even a little earliear than normal.



I really need to follow this one more often.  I'm horrible for not going to bed early enough, then being tired the entire next day, then at 10pm my brain wakes up and I stay up too late again.  Vicious cycle, that I really must stop.  Thanks for the reminder 



mikamah said:


> monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress?  Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes  you've made.  Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago?  As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?



Today I'm feeling very motivated.  I want to break through the barrier I've created and actually see a new personal low before I go cruising in 2 weeks.  I think I can get there this week if I stay focussed and don't sabotage myself.  If not this week, I can definitely do it for the next weigh in.  I will not be counting points on the cruise, but will be aiming to eat reasonably, stop eating when I'm full, enjoy the fruits and salads, as well as some desserts and tasty beverages.



jennz said:


> okay okay the qotd my progress:  very appropriate for my mood today...I feel like I have "stalled" and for whatever reason my inner brat is out in full force today.  My dfil is coming in a few hours and my inner brat has gone on strike - I haven't even vacuumed yet.  Our house is clean, just needs the basic run-around before company - pick up odds and ends and run the vacuum.  I did wash the sheets but haven't made his bed yet.  What is going on with me???!!!  "She" needs a time-out!  I want to eat whatever I can grab, have managed not to do that so that's a plus.  I have been thinking a lot about my mom and "last year at this time..." which was when my mom was sick and my dad was having his stomach cancer surgery and I was running back and forth between Indy and Orlando...maybe that's why my brat is running around, I don't want to deal with anything right now.



 give yourself a time out and relax for a few minutes, and then hopefully you will feel like getting ready for your company.  They probably won't notice if you don't vacuum.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Okay, I got caught up in the Olympics ending last night, and never got on here to post the reminder list.

First off, I'm thrilled to say it was a record-breaking Olympics with North America beforing really well:
 Congrats to the US for a record total # of medals in Winter Olympics!
 Congrats to Canada for a record # of gold medals in Winter Olympics!  and for a record total # of medals for a host country!
 Congrats to everybody who watched on TV and on internet and made this Olympics have record viewership!

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming!

Here's the list of active participants who haven't sent in their weights from Feb 26th.  If you're name is on this list and you just forgot to send it, you can still send it in.
3 disprincesses
A Little Pixie Dust
ajb1969
anut4disney
beansf
BernardandMissBianca
Cinderell Girl
DisCanCan
goldcupmom
iluvtig2
jennz
jimmduck
joy@disney
ladytink75
Leader of the Club
LittleSeacow
lornak
lovedvc
MelanieC
mousemom11
mrsschlep
mstinson14
PedroPete3
pgumiela
pjlla
poohlove
redwalker
RutgersAlum
shellynn24
ShortyNBug
stace208
StitchIsOurHero
Worfiedoodles​


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> okay okay the qotd my progress:  very appropriate for my mood today...I feel like I have "stalled" and for whatever reason my inner brat is out in full force today.  My dfil is coming in a few hours and my inner brat has gone on strike - I haven't even vacuumed yet.  Our house is clean, just needs the basic run-around before company - pick up odds and ends and run the vacuum.  I did wash the sheets but haven't made his bed yet.  What is going on with me???!!!  "She" needs a time-out!  I want to eat whatever I can grab, have managed not to do that so that's a plus.  I have been thinking a lot about my mom and "last year at this time..." which was when my mom was sick and my dad was having his stomach cancer surgery and I was running back and forth between Indy and Orlando...maybe that's why my brat is running around, I don't want to deal with anything right now.



 Sweetie!!!!  If you need to vent, my PM box is clean.


----------



## maiziezoe

Good afternoon!!

I'm having a great day! I'm so excited to share this with my BL friends...  On Saturday, I went to Old Navy and bought a pair of jeans! Not a pair of plus size jeans... a regular pair of jeans. I was so excited! I wore my new jeans yesterday and I think they are already a little too big. I should have gotten a smaller size. Annnnnnnddddd..... I flew past the -25 pounds this week and I am now down 26.5 total. 

This morning while I was working out (Biggest Loser, EA Active and Fit to Strip) I was thinking about all the things I needed to do today... which included a walk and a trip to the bank.  So I decided to walk to the bank. It was a 3 mile round trip walk and it was great! 

*2/28 Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc? Of course you can have multiple answers.*

it's a small world

The ride at the Mexican restaurant. I know it is hokey, but I love it.

*monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress? Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes you've made. Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago? As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?*

Right now I am feeling great about my progress. I am more motivated than I was 2 months ago.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> friday qotd-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss.  When did the journey start for you?  Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



I did not have weight issues until I was in grad school. I wasn't tiny, but I was a happy size 12 through undergrad. Then I spent all my time working on my thesis, I lived by myself in a new city, I didn't know anyone...and I would eat for entertainment. When I graduated I had the stress of moving home and finding a job -- and then before I knew it I was engaged! My future dh and I ate out all the time. It was so stressful doing our wedding (we paid for everything ourselves, and since we met at work, we had to invite way too many people -- plus my inlaws were coming to St. Louis from NH, and that's a whole other story...). After we were married about a year, I joined the local Y and did an exercise challenge. You had to go 4 times a week. I was taking aerobics and strength training, and having a ball. I dropped about 20 lbs., and was considering becoming certified as a trainer (no, I was not at all small, but neither was my instructor). We had been contemplating moving, and everything came together quickly for dh to start a new job in Boston. I left my friends and family behind and needed to quickly find a job. I was fortunate to find one with the local Girl Scout Council, but it meant a ton of night meetings, and refreshments were always served -- and I always ate them. The ladies of Wayland, North Reading, Winchester and Newton, MA put on a great spread...I could tell you the stingiest community, but that wouldn't be nice. Let's just say a very famous figure skater once called it home. Anyhoo, still no exercise in my life with my crazy work hours...and then we decided to get pregnant. I thought it was a free pass to eat everything in sight, and I craved KFC. I can't stand it now, but I couldn't eat enough of it then. Post-baby, I expected the lbs to just fall away. They didn't. In the span of six months I had the baby, searched for and obtained a new job, and we bought a condo. We sold the condo and bought a house in 2001 (yes, we were moving over Sept. 11).  I got my act together and lost 25 lbs with weight watchers, but it all came back and more after my mom passed in 2002. I finally had space to workout at home since we were in our home, and I started using our treadmill sporadically -- but I did not change my eating at all. It took me a good 18 months to care about much after I lost my mom, and here I am. I decided to do the 2008 WDW Half marathon, thinking the weight would magically melt away (see how this is an ongoing them?). It didn't but I did find WISH, and I started to get regular exercise. I would lose and gain the same 5 lbs over and over. Last year I finally seemed to make real progress and lost 20 lbs. I've been gaining and losing the same 2 ounces for the last 3 weeks, so hopefully I will come up with something new to get things moving again!



mikamah said:


> Saturday qotd- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin?  Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



My love for all things Disney began with Sunday nights, was encouraged by the movies, and became serious when I visited Disney for the first time on my honeymoon. It was so much better than any theme park I'd ever seen, it just seemed fantastic, even though I was off-site and didn't do any TS dining. Ok, being with dh didn't hurt 



mikamah said:


> sunday qotd-  What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc?  Of course you can have multiple answers.



My favorite things to do at the Disney parks -- ride Space Mountain, enjoy Mickey's Philharmagic, ride Soarin', and eat at Boma.



mikamah said:


> monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress?  Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes  you've made.  Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago?  As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?



I'm feeling like I should be making much more progress. Losing 2 ounces is not exactly much to show for all these weeks. Maybe I should have been a maintainer, since I seem to have mastered that.  I should be more motivated, and I'm trying to think of ways to shake up what I've been doing (and get more workouts in and eat less), so I can move forward again. 

Maria


----------



## lovedvc

Hope that you are feeling better soon.  I had low normal thyroid results for a couple of years before I was able to take my doctor into giving me thyroid -- it is a low dose but I feel so much better now.  

I was able to get a lose dose of thyroid medication.  I'll see how I feel and redo the blood tests in a month.


----------



## Carys

Checking in for Tuesday morning!  Don't normally post before work but found that despite eating perfectly, exercising and drinking plenty of water yesterday, I put on 1.1 pounds overnight for no apparent reason.  Way to get my day off on a bad foot!  Trying not to let it ruin my day before my day's even begun.

Sunday QOTD: The shows in the parks - fireworks and stage shows.

Monday QOTD:  Well it's only been two weeks for me so far.  Was feeling good until this morning lol!    So call me motivated but temporarily perplexed.


----------



## flipflopmom

I definitely need more sleep tonight!  DD had a gymnastics meet 5 hours away yesterday afternoon, we didn't get in until close to 1am.  By the time I took care of my  dog, unpacked the essentials, it was around 2 when I went to sleep.  Got up at 5 to start the day....   I am BEAT!

Along the same lines, my run in C25K was awful today.  My legs felt like blocks.  I am attributing it to 10 hours in the car between Sat. afternoon and this morning, as well as sitting all day at the meet yesterday!

QOD - I was feeling GREAT! Saturday.  Down 16 pounds in one month, only a few pounds from the overweight instead of obese line on Wii fit!!!   Then I weighed, and had gained weight since Saturday.  I am determined to get that off, today!!!  I want to loose 3-5  this week, not gain 2!  Thankfully, there's no Joe's Crab Shack to tempt me near me!  We had to celebrate DD's meet, her first All Around Champ for her age/level, vault champ, and 2nd on beam!   She loves Joe's, so we went even though it was late, as this area is the only place we know where one is.  I didn't eat tooo  much, just not healthy what I did eat!


----------



## jenanderson

princessbride6205 said:


> I'm excited that spring seems to be on the way. Of course, in MN, that means I'm excited because it's been a little above freezing and sunny.  I did get in an outdoor run, which is still a little treacherous. A lot of the ice is melting, but now there are 2-inch deep puddles between snowbanks. I used mapmyrun.com for the first time - LOVE IT!



  I am excited as well and actually even opened the window today after work for about 15 minutes.  DH and I ran outside Saturday and Sunday.  Saturday we chose our regular industrial parking lot that has been plowed well and allowed us to run outside even on the bad days.  Yesterday we chose a sidewalk route close to home and I have to say I had some really interesting little leaping actions going on to get around the ice and puddles.  At one point I about slipped an fell when there was a big glazed sheet going up a hill!  I have decided that only the truly crazy people (like us) run outside in Minnesota during winter!


----------



## redlight

QOTD: Overall, I'm very happy about my progress. Right now, I'm mainly concerned about figuring out how low can I go in terms of weight (what's reasonable and sustainable for me to maintain). I'm not there yet, but I'm closing in on it. I know from previous experience that maintenance is also hard.


----------



## cclovesdis

My motivation has fluctuated. It was really good at the start and then went away and is now back in full swing. I'm ok with my progress, but wish I was continuously losing and not having my weight yo-yo so much. I want to lose another 25 pounds and while I know I can do it with WW/exercise/WISH, it's going to take longer than I had hoped. One thing I'm thinking about doing is joining an indoor pool. You can join for a short period (1-4 weeks) so I'll probably join for a few weeks. If I really enjoy it and can find the time to go as it's about 30 min. from my house, I'll consider joining another gym that has a pool and is "only" 25 minutes from my house. I'm hoping swimming will help jumpstart my weight loss. I love the water; I find it relaxing. I read something Jillian Michael's wrote about the value of destressing in weight loss. Hmmm....

I had an ok day today. I did 2 miles on the treadmill in 31 minutes. I could have done better, but I haven't done the C25K in too long and I was really out of TM shape. I'll try doing Week 2 again on Wednesday, if the weather holds up and I can safely get to the gym. Tomorrow I have my dance class.

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hi everyone.   I had my first day at the new job.  Everyone down here is just so nice.   It is kinda shocking compared to that Philly attitude I am used to. 

monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress? Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes you've made. Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago? As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?


Im feeling great about my progress.  Esp this week.  I am also doing the C25K program.   I am really loving it.  I never in a million years thought I could run.   I was always jealous of those people running by me.   Well this week I have come to realize I am becoming that runner I always wanted to be.  I can now run 2 miles without stopping after only 7 weeks on the program.  Today was the best run I have ever had.   I had to run tonight after work.  The weather was perfect 62 crisp clear with a huge full moon on the horizon.   It was just a perfect workout.   I didnt even glance at my watch until I was 24 minutes into my run.  I am feeling amazing and becoming addicted to running.   I think I am more motivated now than when I started and I am almost 20 pounds lighter than when I started so I am really happy.   At 41 weight loss does not come as easy as it has in the past but I am doing it.  Ok that was long winded enough.   I hope everyone has a fantastic day/evening!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress? Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes you've made. Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago? As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?

I'm feeling pretty good about my progress. As of today I've lost 11 pounds. Except for last week I've been doing really well with the exercise, and even that wasn't a bad week, just not as good as I had been doing. I am most happy about the fact that I have started taking a group stength class a couple of times a week. I do not usually do well with classes--can't really do arm and leg stuff at the same time, but I can manage this and I am starting to see muscles! I am extremely motivated to keep exercising. The food I need to work on a bit. We are back in a getting take-out slump, which I need to break. Wednesday starts my off week (I job-share), so I'm hoping, no I'm going to get some meal plans going. I can see from the excel workbook I'm keeping that I drop more weight when we eat at home. (Probably not really surprising to anyone.)

We are really looking forward to spring here. Have a great week everyone.

jennz-- I have days like that, and you put how I feel into words perfectly. Hope things improve.

Iwishfordisney--glad you are liking the new job!


----------



## tigger813

8 miles, 2 massages and an Irish step class! Did well on calories too and drinking my water.

Staying home tomorrow to get some cleaning done and wait for a phone call. Will go in if I get a client though. Gonna have pork chops for supper tomorrow night. Running out of food so DH and I will do a big shopping trip by the end of the week. Making a list already. Gotta visit BJ's Costco, grocery store, Target, liquor store, massage supply store and anywhere else that has what we need!

Good night all! I had planned to be in bed at 9 but got distracted. Will watch Big Bang Theory (one of the funniest shows on TV) and then go to bed!


----------



## my3princes

I worked both jobs today to the tune of 12 hours.  Needless to say there was no time for exercise. 

I am still very motivated to reach my goal before July, unfortunately I'm not motivated enough to put in all of the work yet.  I have actually lost a little, but not nearly as much as I had hoped at this point.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

*monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress? Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes you've made. Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago? As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?*

I'm feeling very good about my overall progress.  Number-wise, I feel great.  I'm moving in the direction I want to go.  Am I still as motivated as I was at the beginning?  Yes, no, and yes.  I'm still highly motivated to lose weight and the life-style change/journaling/excercise routine is still my current "hobby" (meaning reading WISH board and anything weight loss related is what I do with any available down time).  No, in that I'm really having to keep myself focused on a daily basis to not blow my calorie levels.  Yes, in that despite it being more difficult, I'm sticking to my calorie limits on most days and I'm continuing to progress on my C25K program.  

The little incentives I've set up for myself in my weight loss journey are starting to come into play and are helping to keep me motivated.  Knowing I can actually run for 25+ minutes at a time and can now actually envision myself running the Disneyland 1/2 marathon in September is keeping me motivated!

On days when I find myself craving something like Starbucks or Girl Scout cookies, I plug the goody into my journal along with everything else I'm planning on eating for the day to see how well it fits.  I had plugged all of today's foods into my journal at 10:45 this morning even though I still haven't eaten it all.  It helps keep me honest with what I can eat.  I hate going into the red!!!


----------



## carmiedog

monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress? Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes you've made. Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago? As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?

I'm eating well and rarely have a craving or temptation. I'm very proud of my progress of being control of my food. And exercise is becoming less of a drudgery. I'm very lucky because the pounds are falling off with little effort. But I think looking in the mirror makes me wonder if it's worth it, because I still see the same person that was there two months ago. I think I need to treat myself to a haircut and waxing and start wearing contacts instead of glasses. Maybe even go wild with a touch of makeup.  I need to make myself feel good so that I feel motivated to keep working to look and FEEL my best.

I'm also a creature of habit and use the treadmill exclusively. I get frustrated though because sometimes I just want to take off sprinting, but I'm limited to walking with short jog bursts due to a heart issue. I can walk LONGER (but really, with MY schedule?), I can increase incline, but I can't go faster. I need to find other exercise before I burn out. I plan on spending some of our tax return on a nice bike (haven't had a bike since high school!) and biking with the kids this summer.


----------



## princessbride6205

jenanderson said:


> I am excited as well and actually even opened the window today after work for about 15 minutes.  DH and I ran outside Saturday and Sunday.  Saturday we chose our regular industrial parking lot that has been plowed well and allowed us to run outside even on the bad days.  Yesterday we chose a sidewalk route close to home and I have to say I had some really interesting little leaping actions going on to get around the ice and puddles.  At one point I about slipped an fell when there was a big glazed sheet going up a hill!  *I have decided that only the truly crazy people (like us) run outside in Minnesota during winter! *


Funny you should say that, as I was running outside yesterday, I felt like a REAL runner. You know, one of those people I used to say, "They're crazy" while passing them in my car.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Im feeling great about my progress.  Esp this week.  I am also doing the C25K program.   I am really loving it.  I never in a million years thought I could run.   I was always jealous of those people running by me.   Well this week I have come to realize I am becoming that runner I always wanted to be.  I can now run 2 miles without stopping after only 7 weeks on the program.  Today was the best run I have ever had.   I had to run tonight after work.  The weather was perfect 62 crisp clear with a huge full moon on the horizon.   It was just a perfect workout.   I didnt even glance at my watch until I was 24 minutes into my run.  I am feeling amazing and becoming addicted to running.   I think I am more motivated now than when I started and I am almost 20 pounds lighter than when I started so I am really happy.   At 41 weight loss does not come as easy as it has in the past but I am doing it.  Ok that was long winded enough.   I hope everyone has a fantastic day/evening!!


Congrats on your progress with the weight loss and the C25k - you're doing great! Like you said, you're a runner now. 

I didn't get in my workout today - it was a day off from running, but I was planning on getting in some walking or XT.  Well, tomorrow is another day! At least I was within my cals for the day on food.


----------



## donac

Many of us never see the good in the world until it is too late.

Take a few minutes today and list 5 good things in your life.


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> okay okay the qotd my progress:  very appropriate for my mood today...I feel like I have "stalled" and for whatever reason my inner brat is out in full force today.  My dfil is coming in a few hours and my inner brat has gone on strike - I haven't even vacuumed yet.  Our house is clean, just needs the basic run-around before company - pick up odds and ends and run the vacuum.  I did wash the sheets but haven't made his bed yet.  What is going on with me???!!!  "She" needs a time-out!  I want to eat whatever I can grab, have managed not to do that so that's a plus.  I have been thinking a lot about my mom and "last year at this time..." which was when my mom was sick and my dad was having his stomach cancer surgery and I was running back and forth between Indy and Orlando...maybe that's why my brat is running around, I don't want to deal with anything right now.


Jenn, I know just how you feel, and know that you are not alone.  These weeks ahead will be tough for you, and I hope you are able to take some time to yourself and take care of yourself.  I'm always here for you if you need anything.



Worfiedoodles said:


> It took me a good 18 months to care about much after I lost my mom, and here I am.


 Thanks for sharing your story Maria.  I'm sorry about your mom.  The impact losing a parent has is just overwhelming.  


Carys said:


> Checking in for Tuesday morning!  Don't normally post before work but found that despite eating perfectly, exercising and drinking plenty of water yesterday, I put on 1.1 pounds overnight for no apparent reason.  Way to get my day off on a bad foot!  Trying not to let it ruin my day before my day's even begun.


I"m sure it's fluid retention, and try not to let it derail you.  You've been doing so great, and we all have those daily fluctuations.  



tigger813 said:


> March is a very hard month for us! Both of DH's parents died during this month several years ago and a few years apart. Both of my grandparents died during this month as well. The year that DMil dies DH also lost his job. Fortunately he got another one in about a month and it's right in our town which has been amazing. We always hold a collective breath until the month is over. DH commented on it being March and let out a big sigh. We are thinking positively though. We have a weekend trip planned towards the end of the month that we are looking forward to and DD1 will be receiving her first communion or as our church calls it special communion. A range of ages can take the class. We couldn't do it last year so she is doing it this year and loving it! I'm also hoping that work will pick up this month as I need to start buying new clothes that fit me.


 hugs to you Tracey on your tough month.  Hope you are able to take some time to yourself too, and I know you are the exercise queen, and that is always so helpful for our emotions. 

I just wanted to pop on and send out some hugs.  I don't have time to reply to everyone right now, but I'm loving being the coach this week.  To read such positive answers to yesterday's question is so motivating.  I need to get my son up, and off to school and then I'm going to the park to do c25k.  It will be my third time, but it's been over 3 weeks, so I'll still be week one for a while.  I'll be back in a while.  Have a good morning.


----------



## jenanderson

donac said:


> Many of us never see the good in the world until it is too late.
> 
> Take a few minutes today and list 5 good things in your life.



This is a great one!  It is so often that we are thinking about all the challenges that we miss out on appreciating what we do have.  I know my list could be long but I thought I would post some of it here...

1.  My family.  I have 2 incredible kids and a supportive DH.
2.  My running things.  Yep, they are good things.  All of it has me running on a regular basis and the running has helped me lose the 21 pounds.  Losing the 21 pounds means that I am so much healthier.  Being healthier means that my diabetes is under control.  It is a good thing.
3.  My job.  I do not like my job a whole lot in many ways but it is a really good thing that I have a teaching job this year after being cut last year because of budget cuts in the district.  I know that the economy is bad and so having this job is good.
4.  My cabin.  I know it is about 2-3 months until cabin season but I love cabin season.  It is so nice to get out of town with my family and enjoy the great outdoors.
5.  My friends.  You know, I feel really lucky because I think that I have some really great and supportive friends.  I have my girlfriend who goes to WW meetings with me and helps me laugh though this journey of weight loss.  I have a group of friends who I get together with a couple of times a month.  We support each other through everything.  I have my friend Jude (jbm02) who is on this journey of weight loss and training for the Princess with me.  I have all of you who inspire, motivate, encourage and keep me grounded ....

Life is good!


----------



## lovedvc

Good Morning All!  

I would like to ask those of you who have done the WW Core Plan a question.  I successfully lost 50 lbs in 7 months on the Core Plan a few years ago and would like to go back to the program again.  I was just wandering what you all eat for breakfast I can't remember what I used to eat.  Sad to say I think I actually was at the point then that I wasn't eating breakfast.  I do now and I'm at a loss.  I really don't want to take the points for a carb.  Just looking for some ideas.


----------



## Carys

Well I still stayed on track today despite a late night hankering for pizza.  Given I held off a KFC craving for four days on my first week though, an hour of pizza fixation is nothing!  Did the exercise, drank the water, ate right - so hopefully scales tomorrow will be kinder.  The scented candles really help - I burn them in the evening and the scent reminds me I'm doing a good thing.  

Jenanderson, I love your list of five, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikamah

jenanderson said:


> This is a great one!  It is so often that we are thinking about all the challenges that we miss out on appreciating what we do have.  I know my list could be long but I thought I would post some of it here...
> 
> 1.  My family.  I have 2 incredible kids and a supportive DH.
> 2.  My running things.  Yep, they are good things.  All of it has me running on a regular basis and the running has helped me lose the 21 pounds.  Losing the 21 pounds means that I am so much healthier.  Being healthier means that my diabetes is under control.  It is a good thing.
> 3.  My job.  I do not like my job a whole lot in many ways but it is a really good thing that I have a teaching job this year after being cut last year because of budget cuts in the district.  I know that the economy is bad and so having this job is good.
> 4.  My cabin.  I know it is about 2-3 months until cabin season but I love cabin season.  It is so nice to get out of town with my family and enjoy the great outdoors.
> 5.  My friends.  You know, I feel really lucky because I think that I have some really great and supportive friends.  I have my girlfriend who goes to WW meetings with me and helps me laugh though this journey of weight loss.  I have a group of friends who I get together with a couple of times a month.  We support each other through everything.  I have my friend Jude (jbm02) who is on this journey of weight loss and training for the Princess with me.  I have all of you who inspire, motivate, encourage and keep me grounded ....
> 
> Life is good!


Thanks for sharing your list.  It is so true that we overlook so much good in our lives when we are caught up with the problems we are dealing with.  Since I enjoyed reading your list so much, I think I'll steal dona's cow challenge for todays qotd.  Hope you don't mind dona.

tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.


----------



## pjlla

Morning folks!  It would appear that the power outage has negatively impacted our cable modem for the internet and we STILL don't have internet access at home.  I am hopping on here at work, but I really don't have a lot of time.  

I took a quick cruise through the posts for the past 24 hours  and I didn't see today's QOTD, but maybe I just missed it.  

DD's swim practice for yesterday was cancelled because the Y still had no power, so I didn't get there for a good workout.  I did a WATP video at home, but I only got in 30 minutes, which is less  than usual.  

I tried some YUMMMY new herb crusted salmon patties the other night.  I can't remember the brand name right now, but I'll check the package at home and let you know.  They were 4 points each and well worth it.  They also sell  a plain salmon patty that are 3 points each, but the herb crusted was much better.  They are a bit pricey (about $5.99 for 4 patties), but a good, healthy, quick meal.... they are wild caught too, which is a bonus.

Well.... I feel like I have so much more to say, but work is calling!  I'll try to hop on again at lunch time!........P


----------



## jennz

LuvBaloo said:


> give yourself a time out and relax for a few minutes, and then hopefully you will feel like getting ready for your company.  They probably won't notice if you don't vacuum.



Took your advice and didn't vacuum - no one said a thing!  That helped.  



maiziezoe said:


> Sweetie!!!!  If you need to vent, my PM box is clean.



thanks!!



Rose&Mike said:


> jennz-- I have days like that, and you put how I feel into words perfectly. Hope things improve.


Thanks!  My inner brat is a little tired today and being squashed down by the adult me.  She's still talking though!   DH and DFIL are going to a movie and I'm skipping it to spend some time alone and exercising - that should help me straighten my head out.  



mikamah said:


> Jenn, I know just how you feel, and know that you are not alone.  These weeks ahead will be tough for you, and I hope you are able to take some time to yourself and take care of yourself.  I'm always here for you if you need anything.
> 
> tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.



Thanks Kathy.  This is has been up and down for me emotionally and came out of the blue, or so it seems.  I'm glad I was able to identify the reason.  I am not expecting "smooth sailing" and the next 6 weeks will be tough ( my mom passed away last April, so...) but it has to be faced and dealt with. 

5 things I'm grateful for:

1.  My faith (it has been tested this past year!)
2.  My husband and best friend.
3.  My daughter.
4.  My health.
5.  The beauty and wonders of the world (sounds corny but true  )


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> todays qotd.  Hope you don't mind dona.
> 
> tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.




Okay... now I see it.

I am GRATEFUL for....

1.  My healthy (mentally, physically, and spiritually), loving, intact family     (DH, DD, DS, Dparents)

2.  MY health.  I'm almost 46 (  ) with NO health problems.

3.  The option to be a SAHM when I need/want to be.

4.  My faith (I can't say much more for fear of breaking the "no religion" rule).

5.  My DIS/WISH friends !!  (TRULY!!)
............................P


----------



## lisah0711

tigger813 said:


> I'd be happy to do it again! 4/2-4/8 I'll pm you now.



Thank you!  



jennz said:


> okay okay the qotd my progress:  very appropriate for my mood today...I feel like I have "stalled" and for whatever reason my inner brat is out in full force today.  My dfil is coming in a few hours and my inner brat has gone on strike - I haven't even vacuumed yet.  Our house is clean, just needs the basic run-around before company - pick up odds and ends and run the vacuum.  I did wash the sheets but haven't made his bed yet.  What is going on with me???!!!  "She" needs a time-out!  I want to eat whatever I can grab, have managed not to do that so that's a plus.  I have been thinking a lot about my mom and "last year at this time..." which was when my mom was sick and my dad was having his stomach cancer surgery and I was running back and forth between Indy and Orlando...maybe that's why my brat is running around, I don't want to deal with anything right now.



 Hope you have a better day today, jenn!  I agree with Shannon your FIL probably wouldn't know whether the house was vacuumed or not.



Carys said:


> Checking in for Tuesday morning!  Don't normally post before work but found that despite eating perfectly, exercising and drinking plenty of water yesterday, I put on 1.1 pounds overnight for no apparent reason.  Way to get my day off on a bad foot!  Trying not to let it ruin my day before my day's even begun.
> 
> Sunday QOTD: The shows in the parks - fireworks and stage shows.
> 
> Monday QOTD:  Well it's only been two weeks for me so far.  Was feeling good until this morning lol!    So call me motivated but temporarily perplexed.



Water weight will cause fluctuations -- keep your eyes on the overall trend.  You're doing great!  



flipflopmom said:


> I definitely need more sleep tonight!  DD had a gymnastics meet 5 hours away yesterday afternoon, we didn't get in until close to 1am.  By the time I took care of my  dog, unpacked the essentials, it was around 2 when I went to sleep.  Got up at 5 to start the day....   I am BEAT!



Hope you did the COW yesterday and got a good night's sleep!  



redlight said:


> QOTD: Overall, I'm very happy about my progress. Right now, I'm mainly concerned about figuring out how low can I go in terms of weight (what's reasonable and sustainable for me to maintain). I'm not there yet, but I'm closing in on it. I know from previous experience that maintenance is also hard.



I think that we are going to have a great group of maintainers as this challenge wraps up in a few weeks!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi everyone.   I had my first day at the new job.  Everyone down here is just so nice.   It is kinda shocking compared to that Philly attitude I am used to.



Glad that you are enjoying your new job!  



mikamah said:


> Thanks for sharing your list.  It is so true that we overlook so much good in our lives when we are caught up with the problems we are dealing with.  Since I enjoyed reading your list so much, I think I'll steal dona's cow challenge for todays qotd.  Hope you don't mind dona.
> 
> tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.



1.  My wonderful DH and DS and the rest of our family.
2.  That we are all healthy and happy.
3.  That DH and I are gainfully employed and have a lot of freedom, even when our income might not be what it once was -- we have jobs and are happy.
4.  Our DVC which lets us take family vacations on a regular basis to the happiest place on earth from coast to coast!  
5.  My wonderful friends on the WISH boards who have helped me to finally make some progress on my weight loss after years and years of trying and failing!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## mikamah

Carys said:


> Well I still stayed on track today despite a late night hankering for pizza.  Given I held off a KFC craving for four days on my first week though, an hour of pizza fixation is nothing!  Did the exercise, drank the water, ate right - so hopefully scales tomorrow will be kinder.  The scented candles really help - I burn them in the evening and the scent reminds me I'm doing a good thing.


Nice job not giving in to the pizza craving, or eating everything else instead.  Those late night cravings can be so hard to beat, if I want something that I don't have in the house, I eat a bunch of other junk that doesn't even satisfy the craving.  



lovedvc said:


> I would like to ask those of you who have done the WW Core Plan a question.  I successfully lost 50 lbs in 7 months on the Core Plan a few years ago and would like to go back to the program again.  I was just wandering what you all eat for breakfast I can't remember what I used to eat.  Sad to say I think I actually was at the point then that I wasn't eating breakfast.  I do now and I'm at a loss.  I really don't want to take the points for a carb.  Just looking for some ideas.


I only tried core a few times, but even now, I like to have egg beaters for breakfast, usually with salsa and cheese, and I think the fat free cheese is on core, so that would be totally core.  Yogurt with fruit and some hard boiled eggs were another.  I found the higher protein bkfst, the better I am through the morning. 



carmiedog said:


> I plan on spending some of our tax return on a nice bike (haven't had a bike since high school!) and biking with the kids this summer.


I pulled my bike out a couple years ago and had it tuned up, and it is so much fun.  My son learned to ride last year and I'm hoping when the weather is better we'll start riding again.  Have fun picking out a bike.  Be sure to splurge on a nice cushy seat. 



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> [The little incentives I've set up for myself in my weight loss journey are starting to come into play and are helping to keep me motivated.  Knowing I can actually run for 25+ minutes at a time and can now actually envision myself running the Disneyland 1/2 marathon in September is keeping me motivated!
> 
> On days when I find myself craving something like Starbucks or Girl Scout cookies, I plug the goody into my journal along with everything else I'm planning on eating for the day to see how well it fits.  I had plugged all of today's foods into my journal at 10:45 this morning even though I still haven't eaten it all.  It helps keep me honest with what I can eat.  I hate going into the red!!!


congrats on the running, and it's such a good idea to plug your food in before you eat it.  I need to get back into the journalling again.  It does make all the difference.



my3princes said:


> I am still very motivated to reach my goal before July, unfortunately I'm not motivated enough to put in all of the work yet.


This statement just hits home.  We all want to get there, and we know the hard work is worth it, but it is so hard to put our all into this some days.  



tigger813 said:


> Will watch Big Bang Theory (one of the funniest shows on TV) and then go to bed!


that show is hilarious.



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm feeling pretty good about my progress. As of today I've lost 11 pounds. Except for last week I've been doing really well with the exercise, and even that wasn't a bad week, just not as good as I had been doing. I am most happy about the fact that I have started taking a group stength class a couple of times a week. I do not usually do well with classes--can't really do arm and leg stuff at the same time, but I can manage this and I am starting to see muscles! I am extremely motivated to keep exercising. The food I need to work on a bit. We are back in a getting take-out slump, which I need to break. Wednesday starts my off week (I job-share), so I'm hoping, no I'm going to get some meal plans going. I can see from the excel workbook I'm keeping that I drop more weight when we eat at home. (Probably not really surprising to anyone.)


11 pounds is great in 2 months.  I definitely do better when I've planned and eaten at home.  It's hard to do that with our busy lives, and it's nice there are a lot more healthy choices when we go out.  We are only doing mcd's once a month and if we go out we are going to panera, and I will usually get soup.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi everyone.   I had my first day at the new job.  Everyone down here is just so nice.   It is kinda shocking compared to that Philly attitude I am used to.
> 
> Im feeling great about my progress.  Esp this week.  I am also doing the C25K program.   I am really loving it.  I never in a million years thought I could run.   I was always jealous of those people running by me.   Well this week I have come to realize I am becoming that runner I always wanted to be.  I can now run 2 miles without stopping after only 7 weeks on the program.  Today was the best run I have ever had.   I had to run tonight after work.  The weather was perfect 62 crisp clear with a huge full moon on the horizon.   It was just a perfect workout.   I didnt even glance at my watch until I was 24 minutes into my run.  I am feeling amazing and becoming addicted to running.   I think I am more motivated now than when I started and I am almost 20 pounds lighter than when I started so I am really happy.   At 41 weight loss does not come as easy as it has in the past but I am doing it.  Ok that was long winded enough.   I hope everyone has a fantastic day/evening!!


Glad the new job went well.  I just did week one and find so much inspiration in the fact that you are running 2 miles now, and 7 weeks ago were where i am.  Must feel so great to be a runner!!!



cclovesdis said:


> I had an ok day today. I did 2 miles on the treadmill in 31 minutes. I could have done better, but I haven't done the C25K in too long and I was really out of TM shape. I'll try doing Week 2 again on Wednesday, if the weather holds up and I can safely get to the gym. Tomorrow I have my dance class.


good luck on the treadmill.  You sound like you're getting in lots of exercise.  



redlight said:


> QOTD: Overall, I'm very happy about my progress. Right now, I'm mainly concerned about figuring out how low can I go in terms of weight (what's reasonable and sustainable for me to maintain). I'm not there yet, but I'm closing in on it. I know from previous experience that maintenance is also hard.


I've heard it takes some time at different weights when you are so close to goal, to live there, and see where you want to be.  Maintenance is hard, but it's a hard that all of us would much rather be dealing with than the losing hard.  Congrats on being so close to goal.


----------



## mikamah

I'm off to work now, but will be back.   It's funny, because I'm coach this week, I'm spending more time here, and doing it totally guilt free, but normally, if I'm on the dis too long, I feel guilty about neglecting other things, so I think next week, I need to alot myself more time here, guilt free every day.  It's so helpful to my head.  
Have a great day.


----------



## tigger813

5 miles done, now time to shower and get cleaning! Gonna put a movie on that I know so I'm not focused on it. That's what I have to do when on the elliptical to. Hope to do the elliptical tonight for the first hour of BL.

Have a good day everyone. I'll answer the QOTD later!


----------



## lecach

tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.

1. My wonderful son, husband and Mom
2. My health (except for the strep throat I have today)
3. My job and boss - best job I have ever had
4. Financial stability and the ability to travel every year
5. An urgent care near our house (part of the Duke system) and a 24 hour Walgreens.


----------



## pjlla

Is anyone else here familiar with the Nutrition Action Newsletter put out by the Center for Science in the Public Interest??  I got it regularly a few years ago, but stopped receiving it.  My Mom got me a subscription recently and I am really enjoying it again.

It has some TERRIFIC real life articles that talk about real specific brand names of foods... both very good and very bad.  They talk about chain restaurants and fast food restaurants.  They talk about sodium, sugar, transfats, exercise, heart disease, diabetes, obesity.  It is a skinny little newsletter, but it has no advertising, so there is plenty to read.  If you get a chance, I HIGHLY recommend reading it.  The January or December issue (I can't remember) had a great article about movie popcorn sodium, fat, calories.  It was a HUGE eye opener.  Who knew that they could take such a relatively harmless grain and MOLEST it in such a way to make it a health hazard!??

This month's main article talks about all of the recent outbreaks of E:coli and salmonella and what can be done to prevent it.  

TTYL.....................P


----------



## lovedvc

1. My 2 boys - they are the light of my life.
2. My loving husband - no matter how down I am he can always say the right thing.
3. My parents - I am grateful that they are young and healthy.
4. Our financial stability -  we have been very lucky through the years.
5. Our friends - I know we can count on anyone of them at anytime day or night.


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD:
my family
God and his many blessings
my health and the ability to run
my job
Friends


----------



## 50sjayne

LuvBaloo said:


> I really need to follow this one more often.  I'm horrible for not going to bed early enough, then being tired the entire next day, then at 10pm my brain wakes up and I stay up too late again.  Vicious cycle, that I really must stop.  Thanks for the reminder
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm feeling very motivated.  I want to break through the barrier I've created and actually see a new personal low before I go cruising in 2 weeks.  I think I can get there this week if I stay focussed and don't sabotage myself.  If not this week, I can definitely do it for the next weigh in.  I will not be counting points on the cruise, but will be aiming to eat reasonably, stop eating when I'm full, enjoy the fruits and salads, as well as some desserts and tasty beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> give yourself a time out and relax for a few minutes, and then hopefully you will feel like getting ready for your company.  They probably won't notice if you don't vacuum.



Hah! she said they didn't notice .  I am really bummed the olympics are over. Yeah thought I could get sleep last night with no olympics but after  the Big Bang Theory (and rules of engagement and 2 1/2 men) Harvey the monster cat had beached himself on me so I couldn't move. This is very rare. He has decided he likes me lately. Were watching the news and saw Bill Muray was going to be on Letterman--had to see that so stayed up. Felt better watching Letterman because he was really bummed the olympics were over too- his top ten list was signs you're going through olympic withdrawals I however did not stay up to finish my book which is pretty weird for me as I just had 45 minutes or so left in it so I'm proud of that I guess. I still want to watch the exhibition skates again and the closing ceremonies--it's all on on demand. 



lovedvc said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I would like to ask those of you who have done the WW Core Plan a question.  I successfully lost 50 lbs in 7 months on the Core Plan a few years ago and would like to go back to the program again.  I was just wandering what you all eat for breakfast I can't remember what I used to eat.  Sad to say I think I actually was at the point then that I wasn't eating breakfast.  I do now and I'm at a loss.  I really don't want to take the points for a carb.  Just looking for some ideas.


I have a dilemma this week in that I have too much breakfast stuff around. I made a big omelette thingy with spinache, artichoke hearts, sundried tomatoes, mushrooms and cheese and have quite a bit left to eat. I've got yogurt and bananas (smoothie ingredients) getting steadily browner and the kind of bagels that mold quickly because of no preservatives. I did finish the rest of the pumpkin muffins though woo hoo. 

2/28 Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc? Of course you can have multiple answers.
Well the dreams come true fireworks hands down. Then Toy Story midway mania!

tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.

Well, the usual suspects, family, the job, pets. Right now especially....

1. My Mom who is mostly responsible for our Palm Springs trip.
2. Our trip this summer to Disneyland.
3. Daughters grants and scholarships which she seems to just keep getting. 
4. Our own ability to send my son to school.
5. 40 #'s lost and my aparent ability to maintain thanks mostly to this message board and the ladies posting.


----------



## LuvBaloo

mikamah said:


> tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.



1 - husband - he's my best friend and even when we drive each other crazy we are a team.  We are both really looking forward to our vacation together for an entire week of just being a couple.  We'll miss the kids, but a week devoted to only us will be great.
2 - my DD's - they are great and I love them 
3 - family - DH&I are lucky to have some great family members
4 - my grandmother - she's been gone a few years now, but she was such a big part of my life that she has left behind so many good memories.  Watching these Olympics and singing the anthem with my kids at the opening & closing ceremonies, reminded me of standing at home and singing it with my sister, Mom and Nana. 
5 - the ability to travel.  I love that DH & I both like to travel, and that our girls are good little travelers who will sit in the van all day to get somewhere 



mikamah said:


> I'm off to work now, but will be back.   It's funny, because I'm coach this week, I'm spending more time here, and doing it totally guilt free, but normally, if I'm on the dis too long, I feel guilty about neglecting other things, so I think next week, I need to alot myself more time here, guilt free every day.  It's so helpful to my head.
> Have a great day.



You are worth it!  Take the time to do things that help your head.  Its worth it in the long run.  Call it mental therapy if it makes it feel more official to you   (that's what I do)


----------



## maiziezoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi everyone.   I had my first day at the new job.  Everyone down here is just so nice.   It is kinda shocking compared to that Philly attitude I am used to.
> 
> monday qotd- How are you feeling about your progress? Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes you've made. Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago? As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?
> 
> 
> Im feeling great about my progress.  Esp this week.  I am also doing the C25K program.   I am really loving it.  I never in a million years thought I could run.   I was always jealous of those people running by me.   Well this week I have come to realize I am becoming that runner I always wanted to be.  I can now run 2 miles without stopping after only 7 weeks on the program.  Today was the best run I have ever had.   I had to run tonight after work.  The weather was perfect 62 crisp clear with a huge full moon on the horizon.   It was just a perfect workout.   I didnt even glance at my watch until I was 24 minutes into my run.  I am feeling amazing and becoming addicted to running.   I think I am more motivated now than when I started and I am almost 20 pounds lighter than when I started so I am really happy.   At 41 weight loss does not come as easy as it has in the past but I am doing it.  Ok that was long winded enough.   I hope everyone has a fantastic day/evening!!



Great post, Liz!!!  



lecach said:


> tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.
> 
> 1. My wonderful son, husband and Mom
> 2. My health (except for the strep throat I have today)
> 3. My job and boss - best job I have ever had
> 4. Financial stability and the ability to travel every year
> 5. An urgent care near our house (part of the Duke system) and a 24 hour Walgreens.



Feel better soon!!!  



pjlla said:


> Is anyone else here familiar with the Nutrition Action Newsletter put out by the Center for Science in the Public Interest??  I got it regularly a few years ago, but stopped receiving it.  My Mom got me a subscription recently and I am really enjoying it again.
> 
> It has some TERRIFIC real life articles that talk about real specific brand names of foods... both very good and very bad.  They talk about chain restaurants and fast food restaurants.  They talk about sodium, sugar, transfats, exercise, heart disease, diabetes, obesity.  It is a skinny little newsletter, but it has no advertising, so there is plenty to read.  If you get a chance, I HIGHLY recommend reading it.  The January or December issue (I can't remember) had a great article about movie popcorn sodium, fat, calories.  It was a HUGE eye opener.  Who knew that they could take such a relatively harmless grain and MOLEST it in such a way to make it a health hazard!??
> 
> This month's main article talks about all of the recent outbreaks of E:coli and salmonella and what can be done to prevent it.
> 
> TTYL.....................P



Have you seen the movie Food Inc.? It talks a lot about this stuff. It is a fantastic movie and completely changed the way I eat.


----------



## LuvBaloo

50sjayne - I too miss the Olympics.  I'm happy there was some funny shows to watch last night though.  I recorded the exhibition skates and will watch them later in the week.  Can you just eat breakfast stuff for breakfast and lunch so it doesn't go bad?


 Thanks Dona for telling us to go to bed early.  I actually listened and got to bed at a reasonable time,  I think I'll try to to do that again tonight.


----------



## mikamah

Today's qotd-
1.  My son.  He amazes me every day, and sometimes he'll say somthing that show's how much he truly loves me and it's just like wow, I am so lucky. 
2. My family-we're all pretty close which is nice, in good times and bad.
3. My job, with the economy, I know noone is absolutely safe, but being in the medical field and in a nurse's union for 25 years, I feel my job is relatively secure.
4. my friends the local ones I see in person, and my friends here on the dis who have given me so much support.
5. Living in new england, there is so much beauty and variety in this area.



jennz said:


> 5 things I'm grateful for:
> 
> 1.  My faith (it has been tested this past year!)
> 2.  My husband and best friend.
> 3.  My daughter.
> 4.  My health.
> 5.  The beauty and wonders of the world (sounds corny but true  )


It will be a tough time, but these 5 things you just posted will help you through it all.  


pjlla said:


> 1.  My healthy (mentally, physically, and spiritually), loving, intact family     (DH, DD, DS, Dparents)
> 
> 2.  MY health.  I'm almost 46 (  ) with NO health problems.
> 
> 3.  The option to be a SAHM when I need/want to be.
> 
> 4.  My faith (I can't say much more for fear of breaking the "no religion" rule).
> 
> 5.  My DIS/WISH friends !!  (TRULY!!)
> ............................P


Glad you got your power back and hope the internet is back in shape soon.  I'm 46 too, and it's definitely time to get in shape like you've done, and prevent any health problems from starting. 



lisah0711 said:


> 5.  My wonderful friends on the WISH boards who have helped me to finally make some progress on my weight loss after years and years of trying and failing!


You have made some awesome progress.  We are lucky to have found such an inspiring group of dissers here. 



tigger813 said:


> 5 miles done, now time to shower and get cleaning! Gonna put a movie on that I know so I'm not focused on it. That's what I have to do when on the elliptical to. Hope to do the elliptical tonight for the first hour of BL.


I need some of that exercise mojo to come my way please.  



lecach said:


> [1. My wonderful son, husband and Mom
> 2. My health (except for the strep throat I have today)
> 3. My job and boss - best job I have ever had
> 4. Financial stability and the ability to travel every year
> 5. An urgent care near our house (part of the Duke system) and a 24 hour Walgreens.


I had a patient tell me today that only 10% of americans are happy with the job they are in.  Looks like you are.



pjlla said:


> Is anyone else here familiar with the Nutrition Action Newsletter put out by the Center for Science in the Public Interest??  I got it regularly a few years ago, but stopped receiving it.  My Mom got me a subscription recently and I am really enjoying it again.
> 
> It has some TERRIFIC real life articles that talk about real specific brand names of foods... both very good and very bad.  They talk about chain restaurants and fast food restaurants.  They talk about sodium, sugar, transfats, exercise, heart disease, diabetes, obesity.  It is a skinny little newsletter, but it has no advertising, so there is plenty to read.  If you get a chance, I HIGHLY recommend reading it.  The January or December issue (I can't remember) had a great article about movie popcorn sodium, fat, calories.  It was a HUGE eye opener.  Who knew that they could take such a relatively harmless grain and MOLEST it in such a way to make it a health hazard!??
> 
> This month's main article talks about all of the recent outbreaks of E:coli and salmonella and what can be done to prevent it.
> 
> TTYL.....................P


Thanks.  That sounds interesting, with some good articles.



lovedvc said:


> 1. My 2 boys - they are the light of my life.
> 2. My loving husband - no matter how down I am he can always say the right thing.
> 3. My parents - I am grateful that they are young and healthy.
> 4. Our financial stability -  we have been very lucky through the years.
> 5. Our friends - I know we can count on anyone of them at anytime day or night.


Sounds like you got a good hubby. 



heatherlynn444 said:


> QOTD:
> my family
> God and his many blessings
> my health and the ability to run
> my job
> Friends


I hope to add the ability to run in my list some day. 



50sjayne said:


> I have a dilemma this week in that I have too much breakfast stuff around. I made a big omelette thingy with spinache, artichoke hearts, sundried tomatoes, mushrooms and cheese and have quite a bit left to eat. I've got yogurt and bananas (smoothie ingredients) getting steadily browner and the kind of bagels that mold quickly because of no preservatives. I did finish the rest of the pumpkin muffins though woo hoo.


Sounds like you should be having breakfast for lunch and dinner too, if it's not too much for you.  The omelette sounds great.  I've never tried, but could you freeze some of the omelette?

I got out of work a few minutes early and went to the running store and bought myself some new running shoes.  I did do c25k this morning, and really want to continue it.  I had no idea there was so much involved with buying running shoes.  It took about 45 min, and the woman watched me walk in my socks to figure out my arch, and brought out many pairs with different support, and watched me walk and run in them, and I felt like I was so light and airy with shoes that fit and had support.  I hope to get out tomorrow and try them out.  She also gave me a list of some 5k races locally, and a couple that are women only, and have a lot of walkers too, so I will consider those, as I progress.  

This afternoon michael's school is having a fund raiser at Coco key, a local indoor water park, so we're going to that.  I had planned to bring a book while he played with his friends but this morning he said he really wants me to go in the water with him, so I will.  Had to shave and polish my toenails.  I didn't really want to go out in a bathing suit with all the school folks, but after I thought about it, I realized that my son is not embarrassed by me, so I shouldn't be either.  

Have a great afternoon.


----------



## mikamah

LuvBaloo said:


> 1 - husband - he's my best friend and even when we drive each other crazy we are a team.  We are both really looking forward to our vacation together for an entire week of just being a couple.  We'll miss the kids, but a week devoted to only us will be great.
> 2 - my DD's - they are great and I love them
> 3 - family - DH&I are lucky to have some great family members
> 4 - my grandmother - she's been gone a few years now, but she was such a big part of my life that she has left behind so many good memories.  Watching these Olympics and singing the anthem with my kids at the opening & closing ceremonies, reminded me of standing at home and singing it with my sister, Mom and Nana.
> 5 - the ability to travel.  I love that DH & I both like to travel, and that our girls are good little travelers who will sit in the van all day to get somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> You are worth it!  Take the time to do things that help your head.  Its worth it in the long run.  Call it mental therapy if it makes it feel more official to you   (that's what I do)


Thanks shannon.  I think I will call it mental therapy, and I am worth it.  
That's so exciting you and your hubby are going away on your own.  It's so nice to have good memories of people who have left us to make us smile.


----------



## maiziezoe

I woke up this morning to the TOM and a TERRIBLE headache. I did my EA Sports workout and 4 WATP Miles. I wanted to go back to bed and cuddle with the heating pad but I could hear Leslie calling my name, "Come on Ann... walk away those cramps!!" Crazy Leslie.

*tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.*

Gosh, this is hard. I have so many things I am grateful for.

1). My 4 children. They have taught me so much more than I thought a child could teach an adult. They are amazing human beings.

2). My husband. I thought only babies and puppies loved unconditionally... but my husband does too. He is an awesome man.

3). My home. My house isn't always clean (far from it) but it is my safe place and I love being here.

4). My friends. My old friends have stuck with me through my first marriage and divorce, my wild and crazy single days and are still with me now. My new friends are just as important to me as my old friends and I look forward to growing old with them.

5). 10:00 at night. I love it when my kids are in bed and I can climb into my bed with my DVR remote in my hand.


----------



## mikamah

maiziezoe said:


> I woke up this morning to the TOM and a TERRIBLE headache. I did my EA Sports workout and 4 WATP Miles. I wanted to go back to bed and cuddle with the heating pad but I could hear Leslie calling my name, "Come on Ann... walk away those cramps!!" Crazy Leslie.


That leslie, she's sooooo annoying!!  Hope you are feeling better and that leslie helped.


----------



## lisah0711

In keeping with our gratitude theme today I thought that you might enjoy this email from sparkpeople.com:

You'll never miss the water, 'til the well runs dry.

- W.C. Handy (musician known as "the father of the blues")

*Are you grateful for the luxuries in your life*?

Even if you've never seen it, you are probably aware of the CBS reality show "Survivor"--16 castaways sent to live on an island to duke it out and vote one another off for $1 million prize. What is most striking about this concept is not the competition, but the absolute gratitude these people hold for things we take for granted every day. The dirty, unpurified water they cling to for life is the same stuff we flush, wash, and cook with every day without batting an eye. They covet and fight for food that we could easily pop in our microwaves or sit down to eat at a restaurant. The very fact that you can read this at your computer signifies that you are one of the most wealthy, educated people on the planet. Take a moment to think about the luxurious and privileged life you live. Give thanks for a whole body, everyday freedoms, your family, and all of the choices you have. Cherish what you have while you have it because you never know when your life could change.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> In keeping with our gratitude theme today I thought that you might enjoy this email from sparkpeople.com:
> 
> You'll never miss the water, 'til the well runs dry.
> 
> - W.C. Handy (musician known as "the father of the blues")
> 
> *Are you grateful for the luxuries in your life*?
> 
> Even if you've never seen it, you are probably aware of the CBS reality show "Survivor"--16 castaways sent to live on an island to duke it out and vote one another off for $1 million prize. What is most striking about this concept is not the competition, but the absolute gratitude these people hold for things we take for granted every day. The dirty, unpurified water they cling to for life is the same stuff we flush, wash, and cook with every day without batting an eye. They covet and fight for food that we could easily pop in our microwaves or sit down to eat at a restaurant. The very fact that you can read this at your computer signifies that you are one of the most wealthy, educated people on the planet. Take a moment to think about the luxurious and privileged life you live. Give thanks for a whole body, everyday freedoms, your family, and all of the choices you have. Cherish what you have while you have it because you never know when your life could change.





Wonderfully said.  I think I'll leave my QOD at that.


----------



## Carys

Grrrrr!  I put on a pound overnight for the second day in a row despite not being bad!!   I might as well have had that pizza     But I didn't, so there obstinate body!  

Things I'm grateful for:

1. My family, who really pulled around me during a tough time last year, which reminded me that I may be all grown up  but will still need to lean on people sometimes.

2. My friends.

3. My job.

4. My country.

5. The possibility of tomorrow. 

All these things are truly God's blessings.


----------



## donac

mikamah said:


> Thanks for sharing your list.  It is so true that we overlook so much good in our lives when we are caught up with the problems we are dealing with.  Since I enjoyed reading your list so much, I think I'll steal dona's cow challenge for todays qotd.  Hope you don't mind dona.
> 
> tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.




I don't mind that you borrowed the cow challenge for today.  Reading all the replies made me smile after a VERY long day at school.  Many of them made me think about my life as I went through them. 




LuvBaloo said:


> 50sjayne - I too miss the Olympics.  I'm happy there was some funny shows to watch last night though.  I recorded the exhibition skates and will watch them later in the week.  Can you just eat breakfast stuff for breakfast and lunch so it doesn't go bad?
> 
> 
> Thanks Dona for telling us to go to bed early.  I actually listened and got to bed at a reasonable time,  I think I'll try to to do that again tonight.



Your welcome.  I went to bed right after Big Bang THeory (ds's and I love it probably because we are all math/science people.)


Sat QOTD 

MK love just about everything.  Dumbo(at night), HM, POTC, and Jungle Cruise (at night takes on a whole new meaning)
Epcot Soaring,Mexico
DHS TSM, Star TOurs
AK Safari

I will come back later to answer today's QOTD


----------



## jbm02

lisah0711 said:


> In keeping with our gratitude theme today I thought that you might enjoy this email from sparkpeople.com:
> 
> You'll never miss the water, 'til the well runs dry.
> 
> - W.C. Handy (musician known as "the father of the blues")
> 
> *Are you grateful for the luxuries in your life*?
> 
> Even if you've never seen it, you are probably aware of the CBS reality show "Survivor"--16 castaways sent to live on an island to duke it out and vote one another off for $1 million prize. What is most striking about this concept is not the competition, but the absolute gratitude these people hold for things we take for granted every day. The dirty, unpurified water they cling to for life is the same stuff we flush, wash, and cook with every day without batting an eye. They covet and fight for food that we could easily pop in our microwaves or sit down to eat at a restaurant. The very fact that you can read this at your computer signifies that you are one of the most wealthy, educated people on the planet. Take a moment to think about the luxurious and privileged life you live. Give thanks for a whole body, everyday freedoms, your family, and all of the choices you have. Cherish what you have while you have it because you never know when your life could change.



Lisa, this made me think about what I missed most while deployed.  I know its a little off from the QOTD but thought I would put a different perspective on it - what I missed the most:

1. The ability to hug my husband, tuck my kids into bed at night, see their expressions and their laughter
2. the ability to talk to them - as opposed to email messages.  Thank God for email - so much better than the old V-mail they had during other wars but going months without hearing their voices was tough...
3. real toilet facilities.  'nuff said
4. being able to brush my teeth with running water
5. being able to shower with running water (I used water bottles and dumped them over my head in a shower that our engineers built for us..it looked like something out of MASH)
6. a fork that didn't break in my food (my rule when I got back - no more plastic forks!!)
7. being able to get dressed without sweat running down my shoulderblades, or worrying about camel spiders or scorpians...
8. carrying a purse or briefcase rather than an M4 and M9
9. enjoying the whistle of a firecracker and pretty display of fireworks rather than tensing the minute I hear it whizz by, waiting for the damaging "boom".
10.  in a word, home.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD - 5 THINGS I AM GRATEFUL FOR:

1. My son
2. My husband
3. Financial fitness
4. Roof over my head that we can afford
5. The ability to be at the beach in 10 min or Disney in 50 min and AP's to boot!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

One thing I am grateful for -- people like *jbm02*, who are willing to make unbelievable sacrifices for our country. You are the real heroes!

I'm currently working on a proposal to the VA for transitional housing for homeless veterans. Preparing for it has really opened my eyes to what veterans go through, and how just about everyone we see is either mentally or physically damaged, or both. Of course, these are people who are homeless, so they are at rock bottom. Hopefully, most veterans return and are able to get back to their normal lives. 

Just wanted to shout out my thanks to our veterans and military families! 

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

jbm02 said:


> Lisa, this made me think about what I missed most while deployed.  I know its a little off from the QOTD but thought I would put a different perspective on it - what I missed the most:
> 
> 1. The ability to hug my husband, tuck my kids into bed at night, see their expressions and their laughter
> 2. the ability to talk to them - as opposed to email messages.  Thank God for email - so much better than the old V-mail they had during other wars but going months without hearing their voices was tough...
> 3. real toilet facilities.  'nuff said
> 4. being able to brush my teeth with running water
> 5. being able to shower with running water (I used water bottles and dumped them over my head in a shower that our engineers built for us..it looked like something out of MASH)
> 6. a fork that didn't break in my food (my rule when I got back - no more plastic forks!!)
> 7. being able to get dressed without sweat running down my shoulderblades, or worrying about camel spiders or scorpians...
> 8. carrying a purse or briefcase rather than an M4 and M9
> 9. enjoying the whistle of a firecracker and pretty display of fireworks rather than tensing the minute I hear it whizz by, waiting for the damaging "boom".
> 10.  in a word, home.



  Thanks for serving our country, jbm02!



Worfiedoodles said:


> One thing I am grateful for -- people like *jbm02*, who are willing to make unbelievable sacrifices for our country. You are the real heroes!
> 
> I'm currently working on a proposal to the VA for transitional housing for homeless veterans. Preparing for it has really opened my eyes to what veterans go through, and how just about everyone we see is either mentally or physically damaged, or both. Of course, these are people who are homeless, so they are at rock bottom. Hopefully, most veterans return and are able to get back to their normal lives.
> 
> Just wanted to shout out my thanks to our veterans and military families!
> 
> Maria



Amen to that!


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Have you seen the movie Food Inc.? It talks a lot about this stuff. It is a fantastic movie and completely changed the way I eat.



How has it changed the way you eat?  Tell me more...



mikamah said:


> This afternoon michael's school is having a fund raiser at Coco key, a local indoor water park, so we're going to that.  I had planned to bring a book while he played with his friends but this morning he said he really wants me to go in the water with him, so I will.  Had to shave and polish my toenails.  I didn't really want to go out in a bathing suit with all the school folks, but after I thought about it, I realized that my son is not embarrassed by me, so I shouldn't be either.
> 
> Have a great afternoon.



Good for you for getting out there and making memories with your son!  How was it?



maiziezoe said:


> I woke up this morning to the TOM and a TERRIBLE headache. I did my EA Sports workout and 4 WATP Miles. I wanted to go back to bed and cuddle with the heating pad but I could hear Leslie calling my name, "Come on Ann... walk away those cramps!!" Crazy Leslie.
> 
> *tuesday qotd-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.*
> 
> Gosh, this is hard. I have so many things I am grateful for.
> 
> 1). My 4 children. They have taught me so much more than I thought a child could teach an adult. They are amazing human beings.
> 
> 2). My husband. I thought only babies and puppies loved unconditionally... but my husband does too. He is an awesome man.
> 
> 3). My home. My house isn't always clean (far from it) but it is my safe place and I love being here.
> 
> 4). My friends. My old friends have stuck with me through my first marriage and divorce, my wild and crazy single days and are still with me now. My new friends are just as important to me as my old friends and I look forward to growing old with them.
> 
> 5). 10:00 at night. I love it when my kids are in bed and I can climb into my bed with my DVR remote in my hand.



Your posts are always good for a few calorie-burning laughs!!



lisah0711 said:


> In keeping with our gratitude theme today I thought that you might enjoy this email from sparkpeople.com:
> 
> You'll never miss the water, 'til the well runs dry.
> 
> - W.C. Handy (musician known as "the father of the blues")
> 
> *Are you grateful for the luxuries in your life*?
> 
> Even if you've never seen it, you are probably aware of the CBS reality show "Survivor"--16 castaways sent to live on an island to duke it out and vote one another off for $1 million prize. What is most striking about this concept is not the competition, but the absolute gratitude these people hold for things we take for granted every day. The dirty, unpurified water they cling to for life is the same stuff we flush, wash, and cook with every day without batting an eye. They covet and fight for food that we could easily pop in our microwaves or sit down to eat at a restaurant. The very fact that you can read this at your computer signifies that you are one of the most wealthy, educated people on the planet. Take a moment to think about the luxurious and privileged life you live. Give thanks for a whole body, everyday freedoms, your family, and all of the choices you have. Cherish what you have while you have it because you never know when your life could change.



Love this!!  What a great post!



Carys said:


> Grrrrr!  I put on a pound overnight for the second day in a row despite not being bad!!   I might as well have had that pizza     But I didn't, so there obstinate body!
> 
> Things I'm grateful for:
> 
> 1. My family, who really pulled around me during a tough time last year, which reminded me that I may be all grown up  but will still need to lean on people sometimes.
> 
> 2. My friends.
> 
> 3. My job.
> 
> 4. My country.
> 
> 5. The possibility of tomorrow.
> 
> All these things are truly God's blessings.



  Stupid obstinate body!  lol you showed that body by not eating the pizza - great job!!!!  You'll just argue the weight right off!    That's why you're our bl!!



jbm02 said:


> Lisa, this made me think about what I missed most while deployed.  I know its a little off from the QOTD but thought I would put a different perspective on it - what I missed the most:
> 
> 1. The ability to hug my husband, tuck my kids into bed at night, see their expressions and their laughter
> 2. the ability to talk to them - as opposed to email messages.  Thank God for email - so much better than the old V-mail they had during other wars but going months without hearing their voices was tough...
> 3. real toilet facilities.  'nuff said
> 4. being able to brush my teeth with running water
> 5. being able to shower with running water (I used water bottles and dumped them over my head in a shower that our engineers built for us..it looked like something out of MASH)
> 6. a fork that didn't break in my food (my rule when I got back - no more plastic forks!!)
> 7. being able to get dressed without sweat running down my shoulderblades, or worrying about camel spiders or scorpians...
> 8. carrying a purse or briefcase rather than an M4 and M9
> 9. enjoying the whistle of a firecracker and pretty display of fireworks rather than tensing the minute I hear it whizz by, waiting for the damaging "boom".
> 10.  in a word, home.



 Thank you!


----------



## tigger813

Heading down if a few minutes to do 2-3 miles on the elliptical while watching BL. I have missed doing that. 

I have been good for the most part. Cleaned all afternoon or from 11-4. Still have a little bit to do so I will work on that tomorrow night. Snacked a little bit but they were all small and not too many of them. Drinking my water. Had a pork chop and fries for supper.

Gotta get the girls in bed so I can head downstairs in a few and also change my clothes.

What am I grateful for?:
My husband and girls
My job so I can be there as a Mom more than ever before
My friends, especially Redwalker for getting me to get into shape
How I feel after a workout despite how I felt at the beginning of it!
CHOCOLATE
All of you for listening and sharing words of WISDOM!

Oh well, I did 6 but I have a lot to be grateful for!

Night all! BL here I come!


----------



## donac

QOTD 
1. DH On April 23 we will be together for 35 years.
2. Ds's  Even after they have been out of high school for 2 or 7 years they are still getting compliments from their former teachers and guidance counselors about them.
3 My job.  Even after almost 33 years I still love it
4. My health.  Even though I have some problems with my knee and feet I can still get around and do the things that I want. 
5. That I still have my parents and my kids have their grandparents and even knew one of their great grandparents enough to still ask questions about her. 

Thanks jbm02 for all that you have done for us.  

Have a great evening everyone.  I can finally watch BL without my son talking to me as he does his taxes on the computer in the family room.


----------



## tigger813

Just finished mile 8 for the day! Watching BL downstairs as DH is watching Lost upstairs. That's alright, gives me time to Dis with all of you! Loving the show tonight!

Going to be a busy day tomorrow. Gotta get up at 5:20 to do my 3 mile Pilates walk as I did the regular 3 mile today. Then I'll do a 2 mile walk at 7:30. I'll  then shower and take DD2 to preschool. After that I'll run to the grocery store for some absolute necessities! Then I have to go to work to help a co-worker with something before giving a hot stone massage at 12:45. Pick up DD2 at 2:30 and then take her to dancing at 4 and then take DD1 to theater class at 5:20. I was planning on making a meatloaf for supper tomorrow night but I think I'll save it for Thursday as I will have time to make it and make it healthy. I'll make something based on what I buy at the grocery store tomorrow. Really would love to make my light quiche as it's been awhile and then I can also have it for breakfast/lunch on the other days. Just don't know if I'll have time to make it. Of course, the girls won't eat it!

Enjoy the rest of the night and the show! I'll be back at some point tomorrow. I'll try to check in in the morning but it may not be until tomorrow night.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  This is an interesting question.  My answers are certainly different than they were a year ago.  Having to deal with a 12 year old son with a brain tumor and his miraculous recovery has me seeing everything in a whole new light.

1)  God
2)  My 3 healthy beautiful sons
3)  My amazing, wonderful, one of a kind DH
4)  Our communities and the amazing support they give us
5)  Every minute of everyday that we are healthy, happy and active


Material things have absolutely no value when it comes right down to it.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I am so happy. I haven't been posting huge losses, but I've lost for several weeks in a row now. I am only .4 away from my 10lb clippie! 

The other exciting thing is going down in size! I was wearing a 14. I recently had to buy some pants for Worlds of Fun and was able to buy a size 12. Tomorrow is our "Reading Gives You Character Day" for Read Across American Week. So I am dressing up as Hermione from Harry Potter. I have a gray and black skirt that looks a lot like a uniform skirt. It's a size 10. I can actually fit into it! (Not comfortably, but hey, I can zip it shut and I can at least breathe!)

I haven't been to the trainer in awhile because I am just now getting over the cold and accompanying bronchitis I got from my kids. My trainer called and I am seeing him again in two weeks. This week I will be going back and working out on my own.


----------



## corinnak

mikamah said:


> I've heard it takes some time at different weights when you are so close to goal, to live there, and see where you want to be.  Maintenance is hard, but it's a hard that all of us would much rather be dealing with than the losing hard.  Congrats on being so close to goal.



You know, this is an interesting idea - that it takes time at different weights to decide where you want to be.  I'm struggling a little with knowing where I want to be, too, and this is a good way of thinking about it.  Kind of like taking different weights for a test drive, I guess.




pjlla said:


> Well.... my weight has not really changed significantly in the right direction lately.... in fact, I have been within the same 5 pounds since about last November!  But at least I am not gaining.  And I figure that EVERY WEEK that goes by when I DON'T gain, I am learning a little more about what it takes to maintain a healthy weight.  That said, I would LOVE to be at goal by Easter. My motivation has definitely been DOWN lately and I need to do something about that.  I will have a few SUPER days and then a few crummy days... hence the mostly maintaining I have been doing.  But I was encouraged by getting OUTSIDE to run earlier this past week and hopefully as the weather improves I can continue to do more things like that!!



Pamela - glad you're back and safe and sound as well.  What a winter!  

Maintaining is so much better than the alternative.  It's great that you are balancing the rough days with the great days at least.  The weather has been so crazy this winter.  Hopefully it will settle down and you will feel more back to normal.  

As for losing the last few pounds before Easter, you can do it!  




princessbride6205 said:


> I am looking forward to my time alone in Epcot this weekend! I love exploring in the World Showcase but we rarely watch the shows. I hope to catch some this time since I'll be flying solo. Work is getting in the way of our Food & Wine trip - not sure we'll get to go at all this year.
> And my favorite dark ride is Indy too!



Great minds think alike, I guess!  I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing on Sunday after the races and all.  I am thinking Epcot, of course.  Let me know if you want to meet up for a Welsh Dragon or something - it's a great remedy for those tired post-race legs!  Or so I tell myself.



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm feeling pretty good about my progress. I am 2 pounds from goal and I'm going to try to step it up this week so that I can finally get there. This weekend I tried on my 3 pairs of pants I've been trying to get back into - 2 out of the 3 fit! The third one technically fits, but it's tighter in the rear than I'd feel comfortable wearing to work.
> I don't know if I'm less motivated now than at the beginning of this challenge, but I do feel myself easing up since I'm so close to goal. Which is silly, because if I just stuck with my plan, I could be done in 1-2 weeks. In a way, it's nice to be happy with my weight and size, so I'm feeling like that final pound or 2 is pretty irrelevant. But it was my goal, so I am going to get there! To keep motivated, I think I just need to keep trying on my NSV clothes.



The last few pounds are the toughest, but you can do it! Your plan for getting there sounds great!  Nothing wrong with easing up before the final push, of course, but it's so nice to get to your goal, too.  Keep us posted!



maiziezoe said:


> Good afternoon!!
> 
> I'm having a great day! I'm so excited to share this with my BL friends...  On Saturday, I went to Old Navy and bought a pair of jeans! Not a pair of plus size jeans... a regular pair of jeans. I was so excited! I wore my new jeans yesterday and I think they are already a little too big. I should have gotten a smaller size. Annnnnnnddddd..... I flew past the -25 pounds this week and I am now down 26.5 total.
> 
> Right now I am feeling great about my progress. I am more motivated than I was 2 months ago.



Woo hoo for regular jeans and 25+ lost!  It's so great that your motivation is increasing.  Way to build some momentum!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm feeling like I should be making much more progress. Losing 2 ounces is not exactly much to show for all these weeks. Maybe I should have been a maintainer, since I seem to have mastered that.  I should be more motivated, and I'm trying to think of ways to shake up what I've been doing (and get more workouts in and eat less), so I can move forward again.
> 
> Maria



Maria - thanks for sharing your story.  Grief is a tough thing to grapple with and it's not surprising that our weight goes up when we're overwhelmed by it.  

As for making much more progress, I can totally understand being frustrated at this plateau.  It's amazing how few points it takes to shift the balance from losing to maintaing, really, though.  Cutting back the food is always hard.  When I needed to shave another point or two, I'd do things like changing from 1/2 c. oatmeal to 1/3c. (before cooking), using half as much 2% cheese, switching from 1 cup whole wheat pasta to 1/2 cup and bulking up the dish with frozen vegetables.  I don't say these are the best methods, but they're some ideas, anyhow.



jenanderson said:


> At one point I about slipped an fell when there was a big glazed sheet going up a hill!  I have decided that only the truly crazy people (like us) run outside in Minnesota during winter!



I saw quite a few runners out today!  I'm starting to get the itch myself, I must confess, but I think there is still too much ice out there for me.  I do love running in the cold weather, but the ice scares me.  I did see that they have several ice-gripping options at Run-n-Fun when I was in today (Burnsville, rather than St. Paul) buying some new shoes.  And a new lime green camelback water belt.    Be careful out there, for goodness sake!!!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> H
> Im feeling great about my progress.  Esp this week.  I am also doing the C25K program.   I am really loving it.  I never in a million years thought I could run.   I was always jealous of those people running by me.   Well this week I have come to realize I am becoming that runner I always wanted to be.  I can now run 2 miles without stopping after only 7 weeks on the program.  Today was the best run I have ever had.   I had to run tonight after work.  The weather was perfect 62 crisp clear with a huge full moon on the horizon.   It was just a perfect workout.   I didnt even glance at my watch until I was 24 minutes into my run.  I am feeling amazing and becoming addicted to running.   I think I am more motivated now than when I started and I am almost 20 pounds lighter than when I started so I am really happy.   At 41 weight loss does not come as easy as it has in the past but I am doing it.  Ok that was long winded enough.   I hope everyone has a fantastic day/evening!!



Wow - what a change in such a short period of time!  Congratulations on becoming a runner.  Be sure to note the day you started C25K - that's your "Runniversary" and you'll want to celebrate it next year when you're doing things you can't even imagine now.    I am envying your gorgeous weather!  62 is such a great temp for running.



carmiedog said:


> I'm eating well and rarely have a craving or temptation. I'm very proud of my progress of being control of my food. And exercise is becoming less of a drudgery. I'm very lucky because the pounds are falling off with little effort. But I think looking in the mirror makes me wonder if it's worth it, because I still see the same person that was there two months ago. I think I need to treat myself to a haircut and waxing and start wearing contacts instead of glasses. Maybe even go wild with a touch of makeup.  I need to make myself feel good so that I feel motivated to keep working to look and FEEL my best.
> 
> I'm also a creature of habit and use the treadmill exclusively. I get frustrated though because sometimes I just want to take off sprinting, but I'm limited to walking with short jog bursts due to a heart issue. I can walk LONGER (but really, with MY schedule?), I can increase incline, but I can't go faster. I need to find other exercise before I burn out. I plan on spending some of our tax return on a nice bike (haven't had a bike since high school!) and biking with the kids this summer.



Wow - it sounds like you're doing great with your program.   I know what you mean about getting frustrated by not seeing the changes after all that work.   Sometimes I have gotten frustrated because even when my clothes are smaller, my body still looks like just a smaller version of the same body shape - eventually it does look different, but it can take a frustratingly long while.  



princessbride6205 said:


> I didn't get in my workout today - it was a day off from running, but I was planning on getting in some walking or XT.  Well, tomorrow is another day! At least I was within my cals for the day on food.



Nothing wrong with a Pure Rest Day.  Don't get me wrong, I love the XT as much as anyone, probably more than most, but there is no substitute for just letting everything repair for 24 hours once in a while.  You're going to feel great next time you run for having taken the day off.  Not to mention, you know....it's taper time!  



Carys said:


> Well I still stayed on track today despite a late night hankering for pizza.  Given I held off a KFC craving for four days on my first week though, an hour of pizza fixation is nothing!  Did the exercise, drank the water, ate right - so hopefully scales tomorrow will be kinder.  The scented candles really help - I burn them in the evening and the scent reminds me I'm doing a good thing.



Way to resist the call of the pizza!  I love what you wrote about the scented candles helping - what a great reward - every time you use them, you get to enjoy the fragrance while you are reminded of your accomplishments so far.



pjlla said:


> Is anyone else here familiar with the Nutrition Action Newsletter put out by the Center for Science in the Public Interest??  I got it regularly a few years ago, but stopped receiving it.  My Mom got me a subscription recently and I am really enjoying it again.



I was not familiar but it sounds great!  I'll have to look into that!


3/1 Monday QOTD: How are you feeling about your progress? Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes you've made. Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago? As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?

I go back and forth between feeling good about where I am and feeling guilty for not doing more or better or wondering if I picked the right goal weight or if I should be striving to be smaller instead of settling for where I am. This is kind of scary "edge of precipice" type thinking for me.

I am definitely continuing to feel motivated to continue with eating well, working out, getting faster and stronger.  I am trying to increase my push-up capacity.  Today I did 20 toe-push-ups.  This is amazing for me as it used to be a challenge to get through 10.  I can do a lot more knee-push-ups, but there is something so cool about being able to do the harder version now.

I was searching the WISH threads and was so surprised to find that there really aren't any threads that seem to be mainly concerned with maintaining weight.  Does anyone know if I'm just missing it?


3/2 Tuesday QOTD-List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for. 

So, so many things, but I have to choose 5?  Sorry, no can do.  

My family, friends far and near, health, freedom, food, water, electricity, a safe place to live.  And also showers.  Man, I love showers.  And that Smoked Chipotle Tobasco sauce.


----------



## Carys

corinnak said:


> And also showers.  Man, I love showers.



How did I forget showers??  I love them too!  As my collection of gels, soaps, shampoos, conditioners etc will attest.    I live by myself but I still need to remember close the shower room door or I often pull back the curtain to find both cats sitting on the bathmat staring at me, which freaks me out no end   Good list


----------



## LuvBaloo

jbm02 said:


> Lisa, this made me think about what I missed most while deployed.  I know its a little off from the QOTD but thought I would put a different perspective on it - what I missed the most:
> 
> 1. The ability to hug my husband, tuck my kids into bed at night, see their expressions and their laughter
> 2. the ability to talk to them - as opposed to email messages.  Thank God for email - so much better than the old V-mail they had during other wars but going months without hearing their voices was tough...
> 3. real toilet facilities.  'nuff said
> 4. being able to brush my teeth with running water
> 5. being able to shower with running water (I used water bottles and dumped them over my head in a shower that our engineers built for us..it looked like something out of MASH)
> 6. a fork that didn't break in my food (my rule when I got back - no more plastic forks!!)
> 7. being able to get dressed without sweat running down my shoulderblades, or worrying about camel spiders or scorpians...
> 8. carrying a purse or briefcase rather than an M4 and M9
> 9. enjoying the whistle of a firecracker and pretty display of fireworks rather than tensing the minute I hear it whizz by, waiting for the damaging "boom".
> 10.  in a word, home.



Wonderful list! I am so impressed by anybody that can be in the military.  Thank you 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I am so happy. I haven't been posting huge losses, but I've lost for several weeks in a row now. I am only .4 away from my 10lb clippie!
> 
> The other exciting thing is going down in size! I was wearing a 14. I recently had to buy some pants for Worlds of Fun and was able to buy a size 12. Tomorrow is our "Reading Gives You Character Day" for Read Across American Week. So I am dressing up as Hermione from Harry Potter. I have a gray and black skirt that looks a lot like a uniform skirt. It's a size 10. I can actually fit into it! (Not comfortably, but hey, I can zip it shut and I can at least breathe!)
> 
> I haven't been to the trainer in awhile because I am just now getting over the cold and accompanying bronchitis I got from my kids. My trainer called and I am seeing him again in two weeks. This week I will be going back and working out on my own.



 Hope you have a great day as Hermione!


Thanks to all of you for posting.  Its been a pleasure reading all of your posts.

I am staying focused and am exercising right after the kids go to bed before I start doing other things.  The  can always wait.

Off to finish the results post and get it posted


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS:
Reporting in this week:  2!
Congrats to Corinnak & 50sjayne for successfully maintaining!  
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------102
not reporting in for 1 week------10
not reporting in for 2 weeks------7
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 11
Excused-------------------------7
weigh ins-----------------------67
gains----------------------------11
maintains------------------------11
losses--------------------------43
first time or returning weigh-in----3

*Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 8!*
This weeks total group loss 64.6 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.50% 
Total group weight loss so far 963.0 pounds!  
We are aiming for 1000!  

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 135 weighins for our start weigh-in on Jan 1st)
69/ 135 = 51%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainers, but doesnt include the _excused_ people, which would make it even better!)


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 8? This week Ive done a simple *TOP 10 LIST*!  That criteria will change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
*The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!*
#10- 1.20% - Ronda93
#9- 1.27% - tigger813
#8- 1.43% - auntlynne
#7- 1.58% - carmiedog
#6- 1.67% - jenanderson
#5- 1.82% - happysmyly
#4- 2.26% - sahbushka
#3- 2.28% - kimara
#2- 2.82% - carys

and now

The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge 
Week 8 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 5.56% - cclovesdis


Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *cclovesdis*!!! 
What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  This is something new for BL9 

We have done 8 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 53% complete.
3TinksAndAnEeyore	78.6
bouldertcr	82.5
chskover	21.7
debf	30.7
denise	16.4
DisCanCan	29.5
DisneyFam5	69.0
Double	46.2
happysmyly	73.3
heatherlynn444	32.2
IWISHFORDISNEY	64.8
jbm02	33.3
jenanderson	70.0
JFrey4240	57.1
jimmaher69	32.8
Jimmy (Denise's DH)	11.3
joy@disney	20.0
kimara	107.5
Kitchensinkguy	69.7
leamom2princesses	49.0
LegoMom3	35.7
lisah0711	57.5
lisaviolet	13.3
LittleSeacow	22.7
lovedvc	54.0
LuvBaloo	16.5
maiziezoe	64.1
mandac	7.1
MaryAz	66.7
MickeyMagic	28.0
MrIncrediDad	41.4
my3princes	15.0
NC Tink	43.8
Nicholfamily5	30.0
Peace.love.mickey	41.0
pgumiela	25.0
redwalker	3.0
Riverhill	18.3
Rose&Mike	69.3
sahbushka	64.5
shellynn24	12.9
StitchIsOurHero	30.5
talytam	35.0
Tasha+Scott	50.0
tigger813	57.4
wezee	50.0
Worfiedoodles	2.0
zacem'smom	43.6


----------



## tigger813

Congrats cclovesdis!  I can't believe I made the list again! Congrats to all of the losers!

Didn't get up to do my 3 mile walk. Will probably only get in 5 miles total today. I'll do 2 miles at 7:30 and 3 miles this evening. Giving 1 massage today and heading to the grocery store this morning . We are out of almost everything!

OK, time to get off of my butt and get moving! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mikamah

LuvBaloo said:


> *First some stats*
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> Reporting in this week:  2!
> Congrats to Corinnak & 50sjayne for successfully maintaining!
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------102
> not reporting in for 1 week------10
> not reporting in for 2 weeks------7
> not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 11
> Excused-------------------------7
> weigh ins-----------------------67
> gains----------------------------11
> maintains------------------------11
> losses--------------------------43
> first time or returning weigh-in----3
> 
> *Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 8!*
> This weeks total group loss 64.6 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.50%
> Total group weight loss so far 963.0 pounds!
> We are aiming for 1000!
> 
> *Retention Rate* (compared to the 135 weighins for our start weigh-in on Jan 1st)
> 69/ 135 = 51%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainers, but doesn’t include the _excused_ people, which would make it even better!)
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 8? This week I’ve done a simple *TOP 10 LIST*!  That criteria will change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)
> *The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!*
> #10- 1.20% - Ronda93
> #9- 1.27% - tigger813
> #8- 1.43% - auntlynne
> #7- 1.58% - carmiedog
> #6- 1.67% - jenanderson
> #5- 1.82% - happysmyly
> #4- 2.26% - sahbushka
> #3- 2.28% - kimara
> #2- 2.82% - carys
> 
> and now
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge
> Week 8 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 5.56% - cclovesdis


 Whoo hoo!!!!  Congrats cclovesdis and the rest of the top 10!!  You are all such an inspiration to me.  I'm just noticing, having been on all week pretty regularly that most of you top losers, and the maintainers are pretty active on the thread.  I know that definitely helps keep you on track.  
I bet we'll see 1000 pounds gone next week!!

I, myself have done a pretty good job maintaining, although 212 isn't my goal weight, so I guess I can't join the maintainers yet.

Congratulations to everyone here!!  51% retention rate rocks!! 

Thanks Shannon for all your hard work as weightkeeper.


----------



## mikamah

wed qotd- We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss.  Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you?  What can you do to overcome these challenges?  

I think at different times of my life, exercise is harder than diet, but lately, my struggle has been with emotional and mindless eating.  I have been regularly exercising, and know that that has helped to lessen the gain from my bad eating.  Being a part of this challenge and being accountable for my weight here and at ww has also helped me rein in my eating.  I plan to continue taking it one day at a time, keep moving, and on the good days, really stick with the plan, start journalling my food again, and never give up.


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> Have you seen the movie Food Inc.? It talks a lot about this stuff. It is a fantastic movie and completely changed the way I eat.



I haven't, but I'm adding to my list.  I am thinking of getting a Netflix subscription for the family for an Easter gift so I have started making a list of movies I would like to pick when it is "my" turn!



lisah0711 said:


> In keeping with our gratitude theme today I thought that you might enjoy this email from sparkpeople.com:
> 
> You'll never miss the water, 'til the well runs dry.
> 
> - W.C. Handy (musician known as "the father of the blues")
> 
> *Are you grateful for the luxuries in your life*?
> 
> Even if you've never seen it, you are probably aware of the CBS reality show "Survivor"--16 castaways sent to live on an island to duke it out and vote one another off for $1 million prize. What is most striking about this concept is not the competition, but the absolute gratitude these people hold for things we take for granted every day. The dirty, unpurified water they cling to for life is the same stuff we flush, wash, and cook with every day without batting an eye. They covet and fight for food that we could easily pop in our microwaves or sit down to eat at a restaurant. The very fact that you can read this at your computer signifies that you are one of the most wealthy, educated people on the planet. Take a moment to think about the luxurious and privileged life you live. Give thanks for a whole body, everyday freedoms, your family, and all of the choices you have. Cherish what you have while you have it because you never know when your life could change.



I do tend to take many things for granted, especially since I have never lived through any significant hardships.  But believe me, just a DAY without electricity reminds me how lucky I am.   Every drop of water is precious when there is no electric pump to bring it to my sink/toilet/tub!!  Every degree of warmth is precious when the house is heading to 50° and there is no electricity to run the furnace.  

I do try to remind myself (and my kids) how fortunate we are.... our cars are reliable, our jobs are stable (as much as they can be in this economy), our house payments are up to date, there is food in the fridge, gas in the car, oil in the tank, money in the bank, clothes in the closet.  We ALL have our health, both mental and physical.  We are SO fortunate!!!!!!



mikamah said:


> wed qotd- We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss.  Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you?  What can you do to overcome these challenges?
> 
> I think at different times of my life, exercise is harder than diet, but lately, my struggle has been with emotional and mindless eating.  I have been regularly exercising, and know that that has helped to lessen the gain from my bad eating.  Being a part of this challenge and being accountable for my weight here and at ww has also helped me rein in my eating.  I plan to continue taking it one day at a time, keep moving, and on the good days, really stick with the plan, start journalling my food again, and never give up.



AMEN to that!!  NEVER GIVE UP!!  

I mostly struggle with the exercise.  No matter how diligent I am about it, no matter what type of exercise I do, no matter what..... I HATE EXERCISING!!!  I dieted off and on for YEARS when I was younger without doing so much as a 10 minute walk a week!!  And I was LUCKY because the pounds came off anyhow.  I have ALWAYS been of the mind set that I would rather EAT LESS than EXERCISE MORE.  But sadly, now, I need to do both.... EAT LESS and EXERCISE MORE!!

I look at what some people here on the WISH boards eat (those who post frequently about their meals/snacks etc) and I am AMAZED sometimes that people can eat that and still lose weight consistently.... but they are usually people who are really MOVING!  They have obviously found a good diet/exercise balance for themselves.  For myself, I would rather give up the pizza/chocolate/chips... whatever, and exercise a little less.  Maybe that isn't the right attitude, but it is truly how I feel.



Well... good morning all!  We finally have internet here at home again!  WOOHOO!  

I took a short "trail mix" class at the Y last night and it wasn't too bad.... and I was the only woman who did REAL push ups!  Granted, not many of them, but I did REAL ones!  The trainer asked if I enjoyed it and if so she would try to  make it longer next time.  So I guess I am up for it again on Thursday.  It was one minute circuits of crunches, lunges, squats, presses, etc.  I got through the circuit without dying.... but this one minute of "burpees" at the end nearly did me in!  (Kind of like hill climbers, but with both feet jumping at the same time.)  It was nice just to try something new.  I get SO BORED with running, elliptical, bike, weight training..... bored, bored, bored.  

I was hoping it would be nice enough to run outside today.  I was so encouraged by the great time I had a week ago Monday that I wanted to try it again.... but I was put off by the cold and the snow that is falling, so it was running on the TM again.  And for some reason, I didn't go nearly as fast as I did outside...not sure why.  But I am anxious for a nice enough day where I can try that same loop again and see if I can do the 10 minute miles again!  

Okay.... here goes...... I am making a public committment to be at my goal weight by Easter weekend. That give me one month to lose almost 7 pounds.  Doesn't sound too bad, except that the weight isn't exactly "flying" off lately.  But I need to make a committment to finally getting to goal.  I have been kind of putzing around with it for MONTHS now.... I have been within 10 pounds of goal since last FALL!  And it is time that I get serious and just finish the battle.... (of course, we all know, the war lasts for a LIFETIME!).  My Mom thinks that the problem is that my goal is set too low.  But I want to at least TRY and get there.  If it is too tough to maintain once I am there, then I will set my goal 5 pounds higher.  I KNOW I can maintain there because that is essentially what I have been doing for the past 5 months!!  

I think I will start a new online journal here on the WISH boards to help keep me honest and help me find some focus to get me to goal.  If you are interested, I will post a link once I get it up and running.  I guess it would be nice to have someone reading it, but honestly, I think I need it for ME!
Here is the link.........
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2410889



Well... gotta run!  I am coaching robotics today so I need to get some housework finished up before I hit the shower and head off to school.........TTYL.................P


----------



## pjlla

I mentioned some really tasty salmon patties the other day and I wanted to come back on and let you all know more about them, before the package ends up in the trash.

The brand was Ocean Beauty.  They are herb crusted salmon burgers, made with wild caught Alaskan salmon.

Calories: 200

Fat: 8 grams (I know it sounds like a lot, but it is that good Omega-3 fat!)

Cholesterol:  35 mg.

Sodium:  240 mg.

Total Carbs:  20 grams

Dietary Fiber:  < 1 g

Protein:  12 g

This worked out to be 4 WW points.  

They can be pan fried or oven baked.  I pan fried mine because we were working from the generator and I couldn't use the oven.  They were DELICIOUS.  As I mentioned, they also sell a plain salmon burger, which I didn't like nearly as much... it was only 3 points.  

Anyhow, just wanted to share that...........P


----------



## princessbride6205

pjlla said:


> I mentioned some really tasty salmon patties the other day and I wanted to come back on and let you all know more about them, before the package ends up in the trash.
> 
> The brand was Ocean Beauty.  They are herb crusted salmon burgers, made with wild caught Alaskan salmon.
> 
> This worked out to be 4 WW points.
> 
> They can be pan fried or oven baked.  I pan fried mine because we were working from the generator and I couldn't use the oven.  They were DELICIOUS.  As I mentioned, they also sell a plain salmon burger, which I didn't like nearly as much... it was only 3 points.
> 
> Anyhow, just wanted to share that...........P


Thanks for this - I will have to look for them. I want to incorporate more fish into our diet, but I've been having trouble convincing DH of anything other than fish sticks or going to a sushi restaurant. 

*Corinna* - I also haven't figured out my plans after the race on Sunday. I think meeting for a drink in Epcot would be awesome. I had been thinking of going to MK, but now I realize the tragic flaw in that plan: no alcohol.  Might try to go to MK in the evening to catch Wishes, though.

*QOTD Tuesday:*
Things I'm grateful for...the Big 5: family, financial stability, no major health issues, having a Disney-oriented weight loss community (that's you guys!) and living in a relatively safe, free & developed nation. My littler things are iPods, DVC, Tivo and our digital camera.

*QOTD Wednesday:*
Eating right is harder for me to stick with. If I could eat all the cookies I wanted and just had to exercise, I'd do it. I don't have a problem avoiding fat, but sticking with a limited number of calories and sweets is tough. I really thought I'd conquered emotional eating, but the past few weeks were a real struggle in that department. I have been having a difficult time releasing my stress and food sometimes feels like the only comfort. Much as I love DH, he struggles with being supportive when I'm upset or need to vent. 
How can I fix this? The biggest thing is figuring out ways to cope with work stress and toddler stress (terrible twos and constant "Why?" drive me crazy). I've been working on incorporating more nutrient-dense foods into my meals and snacks especially, rather than only considering the calories. I've started tracking calories again, to keep me on plan. 
Sometimes finding time to exercise is challenging for me, but for the most part, as long as I make the time, I don't mind doing it. And running finally gave me a high intensity workout that I enjoy.


----------



## LuvBaloo

mikamah said:


> wed qotd- We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss.  Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you?  What can you do to overcome these challenges?



Definitely doing the exercise consistently is harder for me.
I've discovered if I change into exercise clothes in the early evening, then I'm more likely to actually do the exercising.  If I get the kids to bed, then sit down for "just a minute" before I plan to change and start exercising, its way to easy to get to comfy and not get up and get moving.

Pamela -  happy to see you've got your internet back up


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> How has it changed the way you eat?  Tell me more...



We're eating organic now. I used to eat some organic, but now we're doing all organic. Michael Pollen is part of the movie... he has a great quote that I now live by... "Eat food, not too much, mostly  plants". Maybe I should stick that in my sig. 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I am so happy. I haven't been posting huge losses, but I've lost for several weeks in a row now. I am only .4 away from my 10lb clippie!
> 
> The other exciting thing is going down in size! I was wearing a 14. I recently had to buy some pants for Worlds of Fun and was able to buy a size 12. Tomorrow is our "Reading Gives You Character Day" for Read Across American Week. So I am dressing up as Hermione from Harry Potter. I have a gray and black skirt that looks a lot like a uniform skirt. It's a size 10. I can actually fit into it! (Not comfortably, but hey, I can zip it shut and I can at least breathe!)
> 
> I haven't been to the trainer in awhile because I am just now getting over the cold and accompanying bronchitis I got from my kids. My trainer called and I am seeing him again in two weeks. This week I will be going back and working out on my own.




CONGRATS!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

*We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss. Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you? What can you do to overcome these challenges? *

Actually, neither of them are really a challenge. If I had to pick, I would say my diet is more of a challenge. Mostly because sometimes I just get tired of eating the same things day after day. Nothing passes my lips unless it is lower fat, lower carbs, lower calories, higher protein and higher fiber. Sometimes I just want to eat something bad for me... but I don't and that is the challenge. It's all mental.

I love working out. I look forward to it every single day. I wish I had more time to work out because I love doing it.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss. Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you? What can you do to overcome these challenges? 

I know some of you will laugh when I say this but exercising does seem like a challenge to me especially today. I did 3 miles on the elliptical last night during BL and today I am wiped. I struggled through the 2 mile WATP this morning and can't seem to get up the energy to do another workout. I did give a massage this afternoon.

Weekends are the hardest for me with the diet part. I enjoy my weekend drinks and splurging on food. I'm still up one pound from last Friday. Eaten pretty well today though I had a couple pieces of garlic bread at work as the WW meal just didn't fill me. I also just had my handful of M&Ms for the day. THey were the "Specktacular ones" so they were bigger.

Gotta take DD2 to dancing at 4 and then DD1 to theater class at 5. I now need to get off my tush and make something for DD2 to have for an early supper.


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> wed qotd- We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss.  Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you?  What can you do to overcome these challenges?



Excercise is by far my biggest challenge, though lately I haven't been eating all that well either   Why does work have to interfer with life


----------



## 50sjayne

LuvBaloo said:


> 50sjayne - I too miss the Olympics.  I'm happy there was some funny shows to watch last night though.  I recorded the exhibition skates and will watch them later in the week.  Can you just eat breakfast stuff for breakfast and lunch so it doesn't go bad?
> 
> 
> Thanks Dona for telling us to go to bed early.  I actually listened and got to bed at a reasonable time,  I think I'll try to to do that again tonight.



Yeah, I'm actually doing ok with the preservation, thanks to my last spring cleaning of the kitchen--I have every size of tupperware available, with _matching lids_  all easy to find. Still just so deeply satisfying. The bananas I have to chop up today and put in the freezer for future smoothie use. You're gonna laugh but I ended up buying 8 boxes of cereal last night at the store. One of the checkers always finds these coupon deals and he had a bunch of coupons for some general mills cereal. Turns out the ones on sale weren't ones I'd buy ( I don't do high fructose corn syrup or extremely sugary cereals anymore) but I did end up with some good cereal that both my husband and I like- for about $3 a box. Not terrible but I generally won't pay more than $2 a box. I guess the deciding factor was it was all good cereal that we like and will eat. Husband forgot to record Biggest Loser. Whew!  I'm usually off tuesday nights...After the dust had settled my son is going to take a spring class at the community college--just to get his feet wet--and we are going to  take a walk twice a week again starting this week and go to the pool once a week. He goes every Friday with my stepdad also. If we do this every week we will reward ourselves with a movie. This has something to do with the fact that husband and kid were sitting at the tv we record on and playing a video game--insult to injury lol. I'm still ticked at husband..........



Carys said:


> How did I forget showers??  I love them too!  As my collection of gels, soaps, shampoos, conditioners etc will attest.    I live by myself but I still need to remember close the shower room door or I often pull back the curtain to find both cats sitting on the bathmat staring at me, which freaks me out no end   Good list



Well what do you think they think? They have a right to be concerned with you trying to drown yourself every day...letting that icky water get all over you..I have one that will sit outside the shower curtain and wail...sticking his head in at me like are you nuts? I take alot of baths....

wed qotd- We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss. Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you? What can you do to overcome these challenges? 

Definitely the eating part. I love eating. Just love it. Love food. My job is so active exercise is never a problem. I only do the treadmill when watching The View or other shows that I may have missed on on demand so that's never a problem. I really like riding my bike too and enjoy my walks with my son. I get to where I don't want to walk outside in the winter, simply because it's so cold and wet. Now it's spring though we'll commit.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD: Diet or Exercise more a challenge?

It depends on the week! Sometimes I'm just cranking on the exercise, and sometimes I'm really hungry...it's awful when I'm really challenged by both. In general, I'd say Diet is harder for me. I can usually convince myself I have to work out. It's harder for me to just say no to the chocolate chip cookies on my counter!

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

Wed. QoftheDay--definitely the diet is harder. I love to exercise. I think the main reason I put the weight back on this time is that I let stress get in the way of exercising. I hope I have learned that lesson--exercise helps with stress. When I'm stressed, it's the worst time to stop exercising.

The food is another story--I gave up diet soda, very rarely have chips anymore, no HFCS, no trans fats, and I'm really watching portions. But somedays I am sooooo hungry, and there's no rhyme or reason. The hard part is eating healthy on the days I just want to eat everything in sight. I mentioned earlier we are also doing too much take out. While I have no problem scheduling time for exercise, I need to start scheduling time to meal plan, shop and cook. We ate at home tonight, and I already have a plan for tomorrow. I just need to stick with it this time.


----------



## Carys

Woke up this morning, deja vous.  Third day in a row of perfect eating and exercise - and another pound weight gain overnight.  

So I would say diet is the harder of the two.  For one, I enjoy exercise and do it whether or not I'm dieting, so it's not an issue.  For two, I have great willpower when I'm seeing results, and I can even handle stalling.  

But when I'm doing everything perfectly, and see the scale moving upward - especially several days in a row - it does tend to mess with my mind.  In general in life, I agree with that maxim that wanting to see different results but to keep doing the same thing as before is a fundamentally flawed plan.  So if I translated that to this situation, it would mean if I keep eating and exercising perfectly, the scale will keep moving up so what's the point.

I was reminded by a credit card charge today that I still have a WW online membership.  Maybe it's a sign from the universe I need to change diet plan to WW.  Gah!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Carys said:


> Woke up this morning, deja vous.  Third day in a row of perfect eating and exercise - and another pound weight gain overnight.
> 
> So I would say diet is the harder of the two.  For one, I enjoy exercise and do it whether or not I'm dieting, so it's not an issue.  For two, I have great willpower when I'm seeing results, and I can even handle stalling.
> 
> But when I'm doing everything perfectly, and see the scale moving upward - especially several days in a row - it does tend to mess with my mind.  In general in life, I agree with that maxim that wanting to see different results but to keep doing the same thing as before is a fundamentally flawed plan.  So if I translated that to this situation, it would mean if I keep eating and exercising perfectly, the scale will keep moving up so what's the point.
> 
> I was reminded by a credit card charge today that I still have a WW online membership.  Maybe it's a sign from the universe I need to change diet plan to WW.  Gah!



Not to get too personal--but could it be pms/tom? Sorry if that sounds out of line. But I track my weight, exercise, etc. on excel and from about 4 days before things start and for a couple of days after, I am happy to just maintain, then I'll drop between 2 and 4 pounds overnight. Hang in there.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Carys said:


> Woke up this morning, deja vous.  Third day in a row of perfect eating and exercise - and another pound weight gain overnight.
> 
> So I would say diet is the harder of the two.  For one, I enjoy exercise and do it whether or not I'm dieting, so it's not an issue.  For two, I have great willpower when I'm seeing results, and I can even handle stalling.
> 
> But when I'm doing everything perfectly, and see the scale moving upward - especially several days in a row - it does tend to mess with my mind.  In general in life, I agree with that maxim that wanting to see different results but to keep doing the same thing as before is a fundamentally flawed plan.  So if I translated that to this situation, it would mean if I keep eating and exercising perfectly, the scale will keep moving up so what's the point.
> 
> I was reminded by a credit card charge today that I still have a WW online membership.  Maybe it's a sign from the universe I need to change diet plan to WW.  Gah!



Do you think it could do with salt intake?  I have had that happen to me if I ate something with to much salt.   It also could be water retention of the muscles if you changed exercise?   It is frustrating but keep up the hard work


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

QOTD: What is more of a challange diet or exercise?

I find both equally challanging.   Now that I have an exercise I like (running) that is much less of a challange.  I seem to have control of my diet right now since I switched to ww core.   If I am off core I have a horrible sweet tooth that is out of control when I go off core.   So both are hard but right now I am pumped and I hope that continues I have a ways to go.


----------



## jenanderson

Hello Everyone!  I am here to admit that I have gotten sloppy with so many things...like posting here!  As of yesterday, I started getting tough with myself again.  I am recording every little thing that goes in my mouth (I was doing my meals but stopped recording water, vitamins, etc).  I am recording all my exercise again.  One other thing I have done is gotten sloppy about posting daily on this thread as well.  That is about to stop as well.  I think that when I am most successful, I post here at least once a day.  The past week or so, I have been much more of a "skimmer" and have only posted little things.  So, here I am again!    To start things off, I am going to get back on track by answering the QOTD!

*QOTD: What is more of a challange diet or exercise?*

They are about the same for me.  Exercise is a challenge and diet is a challenge.

The diet is a major challenge as I find that on some days (running days) I tend to be really hungry.  I feel like I am "cheating" if I eat any extra points...even my flex or exercise exchange points.  I need to learn to get over that.  I also struggle with chocolate...big time.  I need to get M&Ms back in the house so I can count out my little servings of 10 when I need a treat instead of the constant cravings!

I am loving the running and do a great job of it on all my scheduled run days.  I am not loving the cross training and need to get myself back in gear.  I had been doing the Wii, lifting light free weights and doing pilates.  Now it seems all I do is run and I know that is not balanced.  The problem is that I have made the running a real priority and do not deviate from the running plan but I don't have a true plan in place for other exercises.  I need to change this and return to the wide variety of exercising.

Preparing to go out to eat...I have smart choices in mind!  Have a great night everyone!
Jen


----------



## tigger813

Not good! Burned out again! I'm hoping it's just PMS! I have had chips this afternoon and M&Ms! I have no desire to workout. I just want to veg out all night. Even having another glass of Diet soda. I did have a WW for supper so hopefully this didn't totally kill it for me today! I really wanted my 45 clippie this week. Oh well, maybe I'll get it next week. I think I will be doing some Wii Fit plus tomorrow and Just Dance. Fun stuff will hopefully get me motivated again. 

Going to be home again waiting for a phone call tomorrow. I will finish my cleaning that I started yesterday as well. DD2 also gets her first filling tomorrow afternoon. I think that's it for the day.

Going to go play a game with the girls before bed time. Then it's cuddle time on the couch with DH! We both need it!


----------



## Carys

Rose&Mike said:


> Not to get too personal--but could it be pms/tom? Sorry if that sounds out of line. But I track my weight, exercise, etc. on excel and from about 4 days before things start and for a couple of days after, I am happy to just maintain, then I'll drop between 2 and 4 pounds overnight. Hang in there.



Not too personal at all!  I wish it were because then that would be the easy explanation   But no the timing's not right for that.    Hanging in, thanks for the 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Do you think it could do with salt intake?  I have had that happen to me if I ate something with to much salt.   It also could be water retention of the muscles if you changed exercise?   It is frustrating but keep up the hard work



It might be something to do with salt intake, I hardly ever add salt to my cooking because my palatte seems to register it at low levels, so I don't need much to enjoy a salty taste, if that makes sense?  But I definately added salt to a meal yesterday as part of the cooking process, so that could be a part of it.  Will report in again tomorrow on the Phantom Pounds minisaga.


----------



## NancyIL

As much as I dislike exercise, I feel like I finally got on track with the February exercise challenge. 

Diet is harder of me. I write down what I eat, and some days it's a LONG list!  I don't count calories or follow a specific plan. I was successful losing 25 pounds in the past on a low carb diet, but I  want to eat what I want to eat! I just need to eat less of it and stop eating after the dinner hour.


----------



## jbm02

QOTD: What is more of a challange diet or exercise?
Definitely the diet.  I am not as disciplined as I would like and find myself reaching for a snack all too often.  I am doing okay with giving up diet pepsi - a huge improvement for me but I'm not ready to go cold turkey yet.  I have a great core group of people with whom I exercise and that makes the exercise part fun for me. Getting up at 4:30 AM is now routine, but sleeping in might be nice sometime...!
 The running is more solitary and so that is something that I have to push myself to do - as opposed to my boot camp class, which I look forward to.


----------



## Carys

pjlla said:


> Okay.... here goes...... I am making a public committment to be at my goal weight by Easter weekend. That give me one month to lose almost 7 pounds.



You can absolutely do it, you're doing a great job and I'll look forward to dropping into your new journal to see how you're doing.  I don't have a wish journal myself, but if enough BL members did maybe we could have a reference thread with links to all the journals?



maiziezoe said:


> We're eating organic now. I used to eat some organic, but now we're doing all organic.



It's easy eating organic veges/fruit/eggs because I have an organic produce store on the ground level of my apartment building, but I haven't found anywhere to source organic meat from.  I'm sure it would be easy if I were back in NZ though - is it me, or is the taste of organic produce stronger somehow?



tigger813 said:


> I also just had my handful of M&Ms for the day. THey were the "Specktacular ones" so they were bigger.



I'm not much of an M&M fan, but I hear rumours of a mystical coconut M&M.  If I were ever to find such a golden fleece, I might turn into an M&M gollum somewhere in a cave hoarding coconut M&Ms and muttering "my precious" all the while.

Ok, another question for everyone (I know I'm full of questions, I can't help myself!)  Yesterday in NZ, WW and McDonalds together announced they have paired up for WW McDonalds meals - meals you can purchase that have the points all calculated (http://www.nzherald.co.nz/healthy-living/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501238&objectid=10629561), which has caused a bit of a ruckus with nutritionists etc.

Is there anything like this in the US?


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks for all the congratulations! As of now, I'm up for the week, but I think it's just pre-TOM. I hope that's the case. I've been good about my food intake and exercising. I got in a good 45+ min. workout today which included a run on the Wii Fit+. I'm hoping to make tomorrow a multiple workout day-before work and after dinner. I was hoping to do that today, but I couldn't seem to get out of bed this morning. I'd like to do the 2 10 min. BL Jumpstart DVD workouts (Cardio Levels 1 & 2) before work and some Wii Fit, including running, after dinner. I'm hoping that will help see the scale move in the right direction.

QOTD: I would have to say that both are a challenge for me. I have a big problem with chocolate and struggle to avoid it. I know drinking water helps me lose, but I struggle with that as well. I enjoy eating and sometimes binge eat. There are days when I just don't feel like exercising. I frequently plan to exercise in the morning and then don't sleep well and can't get up early enough to fit in a workout and make it to work on time. I get so many benefits from exercise, but I don't love it so it's really easy to make excuses for not exercising.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Carys

cclovesdis, just realised I forgot to say congrats!!  Great job!!


----------



## jbm02

Carys said:


> cclovesdis, just realised I forgot to say congrats!!  Great job!!



Me too.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## redlight

QOTD: Definitely the diet part. I love eating, and I'm also a stress eater. I've gotten better at curbing my nighttime gluttony. I couldn't be the weight I am with exercise alone.


----------



## tigger813

Carys said:


> I'm not much of an M&M fan, but I hear rumours of a mystical coconut M&M.  If I were ever to find such a golden fleece, I might turn into an M&M gollum somewhere in a cave hoarding coconut M&Ms and muttering "my precious" all the while.



Yes, I bought my husband a small bag last week. He thought they were different but wouldn't want to eat too many of them. I found them in the check out lane at the grocery store. These specktacular M&Ms I bought today were ridiculously yummy! 

OK, enough talking about M&Ms or I will want to eat more of them! LOL!

I'm going to have another big bottle of water to keep from eating more junk!

Night all! Catching up on shows until 9! Then watching what's on until bed.

I will work harder I promise or NO DRINKING for me on FRIDAY! YIKES I better do better tomorrow!


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> wed qotd- We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss.  Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you?  What can you do to overcome these challenges?
> 
> I think at different times of my life, exercise is harder than diet, but lately, my struggle has been with emotional and mindless eating.  I have been regularly exercising, and know that that has helped to lessen the gain from my bad eating.  Being a part of this challenge and being accountable for my weight here and at ww has also helped me rein in my eating.  I plan to continue taking it one day at a time, keep moving, and on the good days, really stick with the plan, start journalling my food again, and never give up.



Gosh I would say most of the time it's exercise...that's because I put it off while I do "important" stuff, like cleaning, etc, but I am getting better about saying that exercise is important.

I'm with you on the mindless eating.  I got some Hershey's Kisses while DFIL is here...I did count today while I ate 460 calories worth!!  I just didn't add up the total until the end.  lol  I also told DH NO MORE CHIPS!  Unless he hides the bag from me.  That's just how it goes.

We went to Red Robin tonight for dinner.  I checked the nutrition guide before we went and got the blackened chicken sandwich and fries.  Came home and we played some Quiddler (while I ate more Kisses, bringing my total to that ridiculous amount!) then DH and DFIL went to bowl and DD and I played some Walk It Out.  At least I planned a low cal healthy breakfast and lunch, and between that and my exercise I'm at a 240 calorie deficit for the day. 

Back to work tomorrow...and back to finding time to work out again.  It's been nice having the past week off!


----------



## pjlla

Carys said:


> You can absolutely do it, you're doing a great job and I'll look forward to dropping into your new journal to see how you're doing.  I don't have a wish journal myself, but if enough BL members did maybe we could have a reference thread with links to all the journals?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much of an M&M fan, but I hear rumours of a mystical coconut M&M.  If I were ever to find such a golden fleece, I might turn into an M&M gollum somewhere in a cave hoarding coconut M&Ms and muttering "my precious" all the while.
> 
> Ok, another question for everyone (I know I'm full of questions, I can't help myself!)  Yesterday in NZ, WW and McDonalds together announced they have paired up for WW McDonalds meals - meals you can purchase that have the points all calculated (http://www.nzherald.co.nz/healthy-living/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501238&objectid=10629561), which has caused a bit of a ruckus with nutritionists etc.
> 
> Is there anything like this in the US?




First of all, thanks for the nice words.  I am really going to push it to reach that goal by Easter.

Second....I too have seen the coconut M&Ms at the grocery store.  I didn't buy them because I am the only one in the house who eats coconut.... but I might be tempted to try them next time I am going to splurge..... but my favorite is peanut butter M&Ms.

I haven't heard anything about a Weight Watchers/McDonalds match up... seems like an odd pairing, doesn't it?!! 

Using the points slider and the McDonalds NI, I am able to figure out on my own what to eat (and what to avoid) at McD... and believe me, there isn't much I am willing to eat at McD... but I would be anxious to hear what WW would promote from there.

Well... difficult evening.  Had to give DS some "tough love" about his constantly forgetting bits and pieces of homework and study stuff.  He has been crying off and on for a few hours now because of it and he is SURE that DH and I both hate him... he wants to move away... etc, etc, etc.  I gave him a break (he was told to sit in the kitchen until he wrote a 3 paragraph paper that he forgot his notes for) to take a shower.  Hopefully DH will let it go when he returns and DS can just go to bed.  He won't be happy, but at least  the evening will be over.  He only wrote about 5 sentences instead of 3 paragraphs, but I can't FORCE him to remember the stuff that was on the notes he forgot.  But hopefully this "forgetting" will improve now (with continued reminders from Mom, of course!!)

It's tough because he just doesn't CARE about school work or homework.  He is incredibly bright... he scores in the "proficient" and "proficient with distinction" on standardized tests for both reading and math.  However, that doesn't translate to his school work.  I think that sometimes he forgets on purpose to avoid work he doesn't want to do... and sometimes he just truly forgets and loses things... he is a disorganized mess in his desk and backpack.  

It's not like he is failing classes... he tends to either make the honor roll or almost make the honor roll.  His most recent progress report had a few 90's, a few high-80's and one 78 in reading (which definitely is NOT acceptable).  But I am trying to make him understand how important it is that he complete his homework... he is heading toward his late middle school years and things are just going to be getting tougher and teachers will be less forgiving about the "I forgot" excuse.  He needs to develop better habits NOW!  I'm just worried about him.  Sorry to rant.

I did an additional 25 minutes on the TM tonight, so I amm pleased with myself.  I stayed OP as far as food is concerned.  I don't expect a spectacular week on the scale, but a small drop of .5 or so would be terrific.  

TTY tomorrow................P


----------



## jenanderson

tigger813 said:


> I really wanted my 45 clippie this week. Oh well, maybe I'll get it next week. I think I will be doing some Wii Fit plus tomorrow and Just Dance. Fun stuff will hopefully get me motivated again.



You can do it!  If not this week...then next week!  I am always so impressed with all your exercising and reading your posts always motivates me to get off my bottom and get moving! 



NancyIL said:


> As much as I dislike exercise, I feel like I finally got on track with the February exercise challenge.



That is great to hear that the exercise challenge is helping!  I might need to look into that for March.



jbm02 said:


> The running is more solitary and so that is something that I have to push myself to do - as opposed to my boot camp class, which I look forward to.



I wish that I lived out there so we could run together....although you would be pulling me behind you when you start reaching those longer distances.



Carys said:


> I'm not much of an M&M fan, but I hear rumours of a mystical coconut M&M.  If I were ever to find such a golden fleece, I might turn into an M&M gollum somewhere in a cave hoarding coconut M&Ms and muttering "my precious" all the while.
> 
> Ok, another question for everyone (I know I'm full of questions, I can't help myself!)  Yesterday in NZ, WW and McDonalds together announced they have paired up for WW McDonalds meals - meals you can purchase that have the points all calculated (http://www.nzherald.co.nz/healthy-living/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501238&objectid=10629561), which has caused a bit of a ruckus with nutritionists etc.
> 
> Is there anything like this in the US?



I am always muttering "my precious" about M&Ms!  

I have not heard of McDonald's offering WW points all calculated - I am not sure I would want to know!  It has been a bit over 2 months since I have been to McDonalds and I am not going back any time soon...well, I will go back to have one Shamrock shake...those are my all time favorites.  I have one each year and that is totally enough.



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks for all the congratulations!
> 
> I frequently plan to exercise in the morning and then don't sleep well and can't get up early enough to fit in a workout and make it to work on time.



Yeah!  Here is another one....congratulations on being our biggest loser!  Way to go!

I hear you about planning to exercise in the morning.  Just last night I finally came to the realization that it is not a good plan for me and set my alarm for later.  I am not even going to try to do it any more because it just made me feel like a failure!  I am now planning afternoon/evening workouts only (except for the weekends).



tigger813 said:


> I'm going to have another big bottle of water to keep from eating more junk!



This is what I need to do right now so that I don't have a bed time snack this late at night!



jennz said:


> I got some Hershey's Kisses while DFIL is here...I did count today while I ate 460 calories worth!!  I just didn't add up the total until the end.  lol
> 
> At least I planned a low cal healthy breakfast and lunch, and between that and my exercise I'm at a 240 calorie deficit for the day.



Isn't it scary how quickly it can add up?    I am glad that you were able to still have the calorie deficit though!  



pjlla said:


> Well... difficult evening.  Had to give DS some "tough love" about his constantly forgetting bits and pieces of homework and study stuff.  He has been crying off and on for a few hours now because of it and he is SURE that DH and I both hate him... he wants to move away... etc, etc, etc.



  It is so hard to watch our kids struggle and make mistakes once and a while.  DH and I are both teachers and at times are really hard on our kids when they are not taking full advantage of their education.  I always have to remind myself that they are kids and part of being a kid is making these mistakes or not always doing exactly what they should.  I know that it is so hard to find the right mixture of being their to support them and being their to push them to what we know is right.  Good luck with it all!


----------



## tigger813

I have been getting up at 5:20 for the last several months to get in a 3 mile workout before getting DD1 on the bus and then another 2 mile workout before taking DD2 to preschool. The last several days though when the alarm goes off at 5:20 I get up and reset it for 6:10. Tonight I'm leaving it set for 6:10. I will do something after both kids are gone in the morning. I'll do some cleaning and some working out throughout the day. When I get stuck on where to put stuff I will do some Wii Fit. That will hopefully clear my mind. I might do some yoga on the Wii as well. 

I think part of my problem is trying to catch up on my sleep from watching the Olympics every night until almost midnight! Stayed up too late last night as well. CSI:NY just started so we should head to bed and watch it. We TIVO it so I can always watch it tomorrow too! 

Good night everyone! The Energizer Bunny will hopefully be back tomorrow!


----------



## princessbride6205

jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  I am here to admit that I have gotten sloppy with so many things...like posting here!  As of yesterday, I started getting tough with myself again.  I am recording every little thing that goes in my mouth (I was doing my meals but stopped recording water, vitamins, etc).  I am recording all my exercise again.  One other thing I have done is gotten sloppy about posting daily on this thread as well.  That is about to stop as well.  I think that when I am most successful, I post here at least once a day.  The past week or so, I have been much more of a "skimmer" and have only posted little things.  So, here I am again!    To start things off, I am going to get back on track by answering the QOTD!
> 
> *QOTD: What is more of a challange diet or exercise?*
> 
> They are about the same for me.  Exercise is a challenge and diet is a challenge.
> 
> The diet is a major challenge as I find that on some days (running days) I tend to be really hungry.  I feel like I am "cheating" if I eat any extra points...even my flex or exercise exchange points.  I need to learn to get over that.  I also struggle with chocolate...big time.  I need to get M&Ms back in the house so I can count out my little servings of 10 when I need a treat instead of the constant cravings!
> 
> I am loving the running and do a great job of it on all my scheduled run days.  I am not loving the cross training and need to get myself back in gear.  I had been doing the Wii, lifting light free weights and doing pilates.  Now it seems all I do is run and I know that is not balanced.  The problem is that I have made the running a real priority and do not deviate from the running plan but I don't have a true plan in place for other exercises.  I need to change this and return to the wide variety of exercising.
> 
> Preparing to go out to eat...I have smart choices in mind!  Have a great night everyone!
> Jen


Glad to see you again, Jen! I need to get in better non-running workouts too. I like having XT and strength training days, but I feel like I need to step those up a little.



Carys said:


> It's easy eating organic veges/fruit/eggs because I have an organic produce store on the ground level of my apartment building, but I haven't found anywhere to source organic meat from.  I'm sure it would be easy if I were back in NZ though - is it me, or is the taste of organic produce stronger somehow?


I agree that organic produce is more flavorful. I have mostly noticed this with tomatoes, strawberries and carrots. (Apples, for example, I can't tell the difference.)


----------



## donac

People who are spiritual live longer than those who aren't.  Whether you are a church goer or not you can still be spiritual. 

Today take some time and find something inspirational to read.


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> Well... difficult evening.  Had to give DS some "tough love" about his constantly forgetting bits and pieces of homework and study stuff.  He has been crying off and on for a few hours now because of it and he is SURE that DH and I both hate him... he wants to move away... etc, etc, etc.  I gave him a break (he was told to sit in the kitchen until he wrote a 3 paragraph paper that he forgot his notes for) to take a shower.  Hopefully DH will let it go when he returns and DS can just go to bed.  He won't be happy, but at least  the evening will be over.  He only wrote about 5 sentences instead of 3 paragraphs, but I can't FORCE him to remember the stuff that was on the notes he forgot.  But hopefully this "forgetting" will improve now (with continued reminders from Mom, of course!!)


Sorry you had such a night with your son. I hope he got to bed and today is a better day for him.  My niece really struggled in middle school, almost failing classes, and now that she is in high school it has all come together for her and she is doing well.  A friend of mine has a middle schooler, and she is also struggling, and she feels that middle school is a time for the kids to figure it all out, get their own sense of organizing all the work they have to do, since it is such a big change from elementary, and hopefully by high school things will be easier.  It sounds like your son is very bright, and will figure it all out.  It's just so hard for all of you, I'm sure.  Hang in there.   (just reminding myself to treasure these elementary years.)



jenanderson said:


> That is great to hear that the exercise challenge is helping!  I might need to look into that for March.


I love doing the exercise challenge, and as the end of the month nears, if I'm not close to my set goal, will usually push myself to meet it.  It had really helped me. 



tigger813 said:


> I have been getting up at 5:20 for the last several months to get in a 3 mile workout before getting DD1 on the bus and then another 2 mile workout before taking DD2 to preschool. The last several days though when the alarm goes off at 5:20 I get up and reset it for 6:10. Tonight I'm leaving it set for 6:10. I will do something after both kids are gone in the morning. I'll do some cleaning and some working out throughout the day. When I get stuck on where to put stuff I will do some Wii Fit. That will hopefully clear my mind. I might do some yoga on the Wii as well.


Good for you tracey for listening to your body and getting some extra sleep.  I'm sure it will help reenergize you.



donac said:


> People who are spiritual live longer than those who aren't.  Whether you are a church goer or not you can still be spiritual.
> 
> Today take some time and find something inspirational to read.


I like this one today.  thanks dona.



jennz said:


> I'm with you on the mindless eating.  I got some Hershey's Kisses while DFIL is here...I did count today while I ate 460 calories worth!!  I just didn't add up the total until the end.  lol  I also told DH NO MORE CHIPS!  Unless he hides the bag from me.  That's just how it goes.
> 
> We went to Red Robin tonight for dinner.  I checked the nutrition guide before we went and got the blackened chicken sandwich and fries.  Came home and we played some Quiddler (while I ate more Kisses, bringing my total to that ridiculous amount!) then DH and DFIL went to bowl and DD and I played some Walk It Out.  At least I planned a low cal healthy breakfast and lunch, and between that and my exercise I'm at a 240 calorie deficit for the day.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow...and back to finding time to work out again.  It's been nice having the past week off!


That's great you ended with a deficit, even after the m and m's.  Good luck going back to work, sometimes the routine of work helps me more than being home, especially with my eating.  



tigger813 said:


> OK, enough talking about M&Ms or I will want to eat more of them! LOL!


I don't know how you can have the whole bag in the house, and not eat it all.  Guess that's why you're down 45 pounds!!



redlight said:


> QOTD: Definitely the diet part. I love eating, and I'm also a stress eater. I've gotten better at curbing my nighttime gluttony. I couldn't be the weight I am with exercise alone.


The night time snacking can be so hard to conquer.  I need to try and save myself a treat to have at night, and if i'm tired go to bed, rather than eat to stay awake, which is so stupid.  



Carys said:


> Ok, another question for everyone (I know I'm full of questions, I can't help myself!)  Yesterday in NZ, WW and McDonalds together announced they have paired up for WW McDonalds meals - meals you can purchase that have the points all calculated (http://www.nzherald.co.nz/healthy-living/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501238&objectid=10629561), which has caused a bit of a ruckus with nutritionists etc.
> 
> Is there anything like this in the US?


I haven't heard of anything yet.  I love the website www.dwlz.com which has lots of points listed for restaurants.  We are limiting our mcd's to once a month.  I had been in a rut and going probably at least once a week so that needed to stop.  I usually get a salad for about 8 points with the grilled chicken, but the sodium content is so high.  The rest of the menu is so not worth the points.  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: I would have to say that both are a challenge for me. I have a big problem with chocolate and struggle to avoid it. I know drinking water helps me lose, but I struggle with that as well. I enjoy eating and sometimes binge eat. There are days when I just don't feel like exercising. I frequently plan to exercise in the morning and then don't sleep well and can't get up early enough to fit in a workout and make it to work on time. I get so many benefits from exercise, but I don't love it so it's really easy to make excuses for not exercising.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


Chocolate is so hard to avoid, if it's in the  house.  A friend of mine who is a ww lifetime will make a trip to the store, and buy one lindt chocolate truffle when she needs a fix, because she knows she can't bring more into the house or she'll eat them.  



jbm02 said:


> QOTD: What is more of a challange diet or exercise?
> Definitely the diet.  I am not as disciplined as I would like and find myself reaching for a snack all too often.  I am doing okay with giving up diet pepsi - a huge improvement for me but I'm not ready to go cold turkey yet.  I have a great core group of people with whom I exercise and that makes the exercise part fun for me. Getting up at 4:30 AM is now routine, but sleeping in might be nice sometime...!
> The running is more solitary and so that is something that I have to push myself to do - as opposed to my boot camp class, which I look forward to.


The boot camp class sounds like fun.  Getting up at 4:30 on the other hand takes real dedication.  Good for you.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> In keeping with our gratitude theme today I thought that you might enjoy this email from sparkpeople.com:
> 
> You'll never miss the water, 'til the well runs dry.
> 
> - W.C. Handy (musician known as "the father of the blues")
> 
> *Are you grateful for the luxuries in your life*?
> 
> Even if you've never seen it, you are probably aware of the CBS reality show "Survivor"--16 castaways sent to live on an island to duke it out and vote one another off for $1 million prize. What is most striking about this concept is not the competition, but the absolute gratitude these people hold for things we take for granted every day. The dirty, unpurified water they cling to for life is the same stuff we flush, wash, and cook with every day without batting an eye. They covet and fight for food that we could easily pop in our microwaves or sit down to eat at a restaurant. The very fact that you can read this at your computer signifies that you are one of the most wealthy, educated people on the planet. Take a moment to think about the luxurious and privileged life you live. Give thanks for a whole body, everyday freedoms, your family, and all of the choices you have. Cherish what you have while you have it because you never know when your life could change.


I love this.  We take so much for granted, and don't often appreciate all we have.  



jbm02 said:


> Lisa, this made me think about what I missed most while deployed.  I know its a little off from the QOTD but thought I would put a different perspective on it - what I missed the most:
> 
> 1. The ability to hug my husband, tuck my kids into bed at night, see their expressions and their laughter
> 2. the ability to talk to them - as opposed to email messages.  Thank God for email - so much better than the old V-mail they had during other wars but going months without hearing their voices was tough...
> 3. real toilet facilities.  'nuff said
> 4. being able to brush my teeth with running water
> 5. being able to shower with running water (I used water bottles and dumped them over my head in a shower that our engineers built for us..it looked like something out of MASH)
> 6. a fork that didn't break in my food (my rule when I got back - no more plastic forks!!)
> 7. being able to get dressed without sweat running down my shoulderblades, or worrying about camel spiders or scorpians...
> 8. carrying a purse or briefcase rather than an M4 and M9
> 9. enjoying the whistle of a firecracker and pretty display of fireworks rather than tensing the minute I hear it whizz by, waiting for the damaging "boom".
> 10.  in a word, home.


Thank you for all you have done for us and our freedom.


----------



## mikamah

I wish I had more time to go back and answer everyone's posts this morning.  I did read through them all, and I love the lists of everything we have to be grateful for.  We are very fortunate, aren't we?  

Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you? 

As a ww, I like dottie's weight loss zone for point values from restaurants.  It's www.dwlz.com.  Of course the wish board here on the dis is my most frequented website, and the most supportive.  In perusing the rest of the board, and reading those threads that get controversial, and people get nasty, I can say that I have never seen negativity on the wish board.  It's just a great group of positive people here.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Carys

mikamah said:


> Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you?



Well, aside from the Disboards? 

I can't remember the website, but I did read a story online somewhere that I find really motivating.  They lost alot of weight, and said if only they'd known how amazing it feels to not be overweight, they would have lost it a long time ago and not had any problems doing so.  They also said they wished someone starting their weightloss journey could trade bodies with them for the day so they knew what they had to look forward to.  I find that a motivating thought.


----------



## lisah0711

A *big* congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser this week, cclovesdis!    Be sure and snag that special clippie and wear it proudly!  

Thank you, Kathy, for being our coach this week!  You've been a great coach!    And welcome to our new coach starting tomorrow, sahbushka!    Our challenge is a success thanks to all of our great coaches and participants.

And we should all give ourselves a pat on the back for sticking with it, having more than half of us still here at this point in the challenge, and doing our best to reach our goals every single day!  

I read in Jillian Michael's Facebook that the BL 9 finalists have gone home now.  http://www.facebook.com/jillianmichaels?ref=nf  That means they are working at home just like we are to lose weight before the finale in May.  So for the next nine or ten weeks (if you know the date for the finale please PM me) I am going to pretend that I am a contestant trying to lose as much as I can before I go back on national tv.  Now I won't get to work out 6 hours a day like they do, but I will do my best to knock down a big number between now and then.  Anyone else in?  

We are working out the details of extending the challenge to match the ending date of BL -- stay tuned for more info.



mikamah said:


> wed qotd- We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss.  Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you?  What can you do to overcome these challenges?
> 
> I think at different times of my life, exercise is harder than diet, but lately, my struggle has been with emotional and mindless eating.  I have been regularly exercising, and know that that has helped to lessen the gain from my bad eating.  Being a part of this challenge and being accountable for my weight here and at ww has also helped me rein in my eating.  I plan to continue taking it one day at a time, keep moving, and on the good days, really stick with the plan, start journalling my food again, *and never give up*.



 Yep, that is the key, Kathy!  

Exercise is definitely the area that is more of a challenge for me.  I just have not found the activity that I like and would look forward to every day.  I'm going to find it, though, I am.  I just try not to talk about it too much because after more than a year of being on these challenges I am afraid that someone will say "Well, you must not be trying hard enough if you haven't figured it out by now!"  And I would agree!  



mikamah said:


> Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you?
> 
> As a ww, I like dottie's weight loss zone for point values from restaurants.  It's www.dwlz.com.  Of course the wish board here on the dis is my most frequented website, and the most supportive.  In perusing the rest of the board, and reading those threads that get controversial, and people get nasty, I can say that I have never seen negativity on the wish board.  It's just a great group of positive people here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



I like www.sparkpeople.com.  They have a lot of good info and there is even a Disboards team there, although they are not as chatty there as they are here!  

And, of course, my main source is the WISH threads on the Disboards.  I agree, Kathy, that there is a lot of positive support and interaction here.  Thanks to all of you!  

Please be sure and PM those weigh-ins to LuvBaloo tomorrow and check out the pampering challenges for the COW, if you haven't been doing them this week.  Thanks to LuvBaloo and donac for all their hard work!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you?
> 
> As a ww, I like dottie's weight loss zone for point values from restaurants.  It's www.dwlz.com.  Of course the wish board here on the dis is my most frequented website, and the most supportive.  In perusing the rest of the board, and reading those threads that get controversial, and people get nasty, I can say that I have never seen negativity on the wish board.  It's just a great group of positive people here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.




Well.... I can't say that I have a specific favorite website or book.  I spend most of my online time here on the DIS boards.... either on the Wish boards or the scrapbooking board.  I occasionally check out the WW website when I have time to kill (like a boring day at work). 

I have been taking the time over the past year or so to do more reading about nutrition and health, rather than my usual fiction reading.  No one particular book jumps out at me as being outstanding, but I learn a little bit more from every book.

I learned a great deal about MUFA from the "Flat Belly Diet" book and have been trying to incorporate more of those into my eating.  But I do have to be careful with nuts in the house as DS is allergic.

I've read several of the BL books, including the Success Stories book. That one has lots of little bits of "inspiration" in it and is a nice refresher to read when my motivation is flagging a bit.  

Like I mentioned yesterday, the Nutrition Action Newsletter is a FABULOUS source of information about REALLY healthy eating/living.

I've heard many people here talk about the "Eat Clean" diet and I would like to read more about that.


Well.... enough on the QOTD.... MORNING ALL!  I got called to work today so here I am, being the school librarian!!  Not a tough day.  I had a feeling I would be called in, but I worked SO little in January and February, I'm not complaining.  Sure, it is cutting into my scrapbooking time, but the paycheck will be nice!  

I started my "Thirty days til goal" Wish Journal yesterday.  HOpefully that will help keep me on track to hit my goal weight by Easter Sunday.  Hopefully I won't find it a burden to keep the journal up to date.

Trying to have a low point day today to have me in a good place before weigh-in tomorrow.  I just "feel" like the weigh-in isn't going to be great.  I had a small loss last week that I didn't expect, so I'm afraid tomorrow won't be good.  Not sure why I feel that way.... maybe just being a Negative Nelly.  We'll see.  I haven't had any "sneak peeks" at the scale this week, so it will definitely be a surprise, whatever the number is!

DD decided to scratch from this weekend's swim meet (highly unusual) in order to attend a Rainbow Girls event.  I was glad she made that decision.  She really hasn't dedicated any time to RG lately and I don't want the other girls to think she has given up.  Plus I am about swimmed out for the season!  Her coach actually TOLD her to not worry about missing the meet this weekend... this was probably what helped her make her decision because she NEVER willingly gives up swimming!!  I'm also glad because it will free up some of my time this weekend. 

Wish I had more to chat about right now, but I guess I don't.  I'll be back later......................P


----------



## tigger813

Well, of course, the WISH boards comes first! I love the Spark People emails I get everyday, well, at least, most of them. I love the Food Showdowns and the recipes though I haven't had time to try any of them yet.

Today is starting off well. Tried to sleep in but DD2 wet her bed at 5:50 though after cleaning her up and changing her bed I laid down for another 20 minutes. Any amount of time helps. Haven't worked out yet but will later. Got some cleaning and cooking to do. Making a meatloaf and a low fate quiche. Will have turkey gorditas for supper. I had a strawberry smoothie made with vanilla greek yogurt, some 1% milk and some frozen strawberries. I did buy the Yoplait smoothie frozen stuff this morning because I had a coupon. Will try that later though I'm using 1% milk instead of skim.

OK, time to bring my laptop in the kitch so I can watch a movie while I do some cooking!

Have a great Thursday everyone! THe weekend is almost here.

Only up a tiny bit this morning so I didn't totally blow it yesterday!


----------



## tigger813

Cooking has begun! Don't know why but I just have the urge to get some meals ready for the remainder of the week and the weekend! Just put 1 big and 3 tiny meatloaves in the oven. Next up, 2 bacon double cheese quiches made with healthy ingredients-turkey bacon, egg beaters, lite cheddar cheese. Soon, time to get the cleaning done. Dd I mention I'm also on my 2nd load of laundry?!

Going to be a productive day if it kills me! LOL!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Finally a day off from the new job.    I am just going in to make up a binder for myself to keep my things straight at work.   As for the QOTD my favorite site is right here with my BL friends!!  I also us the WW forums for the filling foods board.   They list alot of great ideas and recipes to stay on the core program.   Also the C25K thread here has kept me motivated.   Knowing I am not going at it alone.  The WISH board is really a great tool to gain support and make new friends.  I love it.

Now for my brag.   I have a new clipee.   Whoot.   I just barely squeaked by the 20lb mark and have been there for 2 days so I am adding it.


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> I wish I had more time to go back and answer everyone's posts this morning.  I did read through them all, and I love the lists of everything we have to be grateful for.  We are very fortunate, aren't we?
> 
> Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you?
> 
> As a ww, I like dottie's weight loss zone for point values from restaurants.  It's www.dwlz.com.  Of course the wish board here on the dis is my most frequented website, and the most supportive.  In perusing the rest of the board, and reading those threads that get controversial, and people get nasty, I can say that I have never seen negativity on the wish board.  It's just a great group of positive people here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



I agree - the WISH board and BL give me tons of support and motivation and inspiration!  I feel like I am not alone.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> I read in Jillian Michael's Facebook that the BL 9 finalists have gone home now.  http://www.facebook.com/jillianmichaels?ref=nf  That means they are working at home just like we are to lose weight before the finale in May.  So for the next nine or ten weeks (if you know the date for the finale please PM me) I am going to pretend that I am a contestant trying to lose as much as I can before I go back on national tv.  Now I won't get to work out 6 hours a day like they do, but I will do my best to knock down a big number between now and then.  Anyone else in?
> 
> We are working out the details of extending the challenge to match the ending date of BL -- stay tuned for more info.



I love the idea of thinking like a BL contestant!  That should really help me put on the push to hit goal before Easter.  Thanks for helping me create a new mindset!!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Finally a day off from the new job.    I am just going in to make up a binder for myself to keep my things straight at work.   As for the QOTD my favorite site is right here with my BL friends!!  I also us the WW forums for the filling foods board.   They list alot of great ideas and recipes to stay on the core program.   Also the C25K thread here has kept me motivated.   Knowing I am not going at it alone.  The WISH board is really a great tool to gain support and make new friends.  I love it.
> 
> Now for my brag.   I have a new clipee.   Whoot.   I just barely squeaked by the 20lb mark and have been there for 2 days so I am adding it.



Your clippie is great!  Congratulations!   

I would love to hear more from you about the filling foods.  I haven't been a "real" WW member since about 2003, so I am not really up to date with all of the newer stuff.  

I'm off to spend my last 10 minutes of lunch time searching for some new dinner recipes!........................P


----------



## jennz

pjlla said:


> I love the idea of thinking like a BL contestant!  That should really help me put on the push to hit goal before Easter.  Thanks for helping me create a new mindset!!



I missed that in Lisa's post - I love this too!!


----------



## flipflopmom

The C25K thread has been great, as well as a c25K thread on facebook.  Having just joined this thread, it's great, too.

I am kinda bumbed with no weight loss yesterday, but I am sore from my run and ab work, so I am hoping that just means I'm transitioning some of the fat to muscle instead of a plateau.  Ugh.  We'll see what tomorrow holds.  I wish 5 lbs would just melt off overnight.

Did my hour of yoga and 8 minutes of abs this morning.  I got the BEST ab workout dvd from amazon.  It's called Perfect Abs, and has several 8 minute killer workouts.  I can live through, because it's only 8 minutes, right??  No fluff, you start the crunches as soon as it starts playing.  It's great to squeeze in a hectic morning!

Another snow day here, so another day off!  Got my kitchen and fridge clean, off to clean bathrooms!


----------



## maiziezoe

lisah0711 said:


> A *big*I read in Jillian Michael's Facebook that the BL 9 finalists have gone home now.  http://www.facebook.com/jillianmichaels?ref=nf  That means they are working at home just like we are to lose weight before the finale in May.  So for the next nine or ten weeks (if you know the date for the finale please PM me) I am going to pretend that I am a contestant trying to lose as much as I can before I go back on national tv.  Now I won't get to work out 6 hours a day like they do, but I will do my best to knock down a big number between now and then.  Anyone else in?
> 
> [



Love this idea! I sure hope Daris is one of the people who made it to the end... he is my fave!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Finally a day off from the new job.    I am just going in to make up a binder for myself to keep my things straight at work.   As for the QOTD my favorite site is right here with my BL friends!!  I also us the WW forums for the filling foods board.   They list alot of great ideas and recipes to stay on the core program.   Also the C25K thread here has kept me motivated.   Knowing I am not going at it alone.  The WISH board is really a great tool to gain support and make new friends.  I love it.
> 
> Now for my brag.   I have a new clipee.   Whoot.   I just barely squeaked by the 20lb mark and have been there for 2 days so I am adding it.



Whoooo Hooooo! Congrats!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

*Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you?
*

This thread, of course! I can't imagine my day without it!  I also like WW for recipes and I LOVE HungryGirl.com. I get a daily email from Hungry Girl and she is awesome. I also follow her on Twitter. 

I'm off to the grocery store and to see my nutritionist.  Tonight for dinner I am making "Less than 1 point Asparagus Soup".


----------



## heatherlynn444

my own  Since I have been trying to workout more and eat better I have started blogging everyday ad it really helpe me stay accountable and has helped me so much also as a stress reliever and way of "talking" about things!


----------



## lisah0711

Good luck to any of our BL participants who are running in any of the Princess races this week-end at WDW!


----------



## donac

Hi everyone We are back from our week off.  Time to get back to basics.

I am posting two weeks of COW results 

Cow 7

We had 9 people participate

Thank you 

bouldertcr
mikamah
princessbride6205
lisah0711
donac

for participating in COW 7 

Our top 4 COW 7 results were from 

22 out of 28 points 
HappySmyly

23 out of 28 points 
Ronda93


27 out of 28 points 
carmiedog

28 out of 28 
jenanderson


COW 8 

We only had 8 people involved with COW 8

Thank you to 

bouldertcr
cclovesdis
mikamah
donac

for participating.

Our top 4 COW 8 results were from 

24 out of 28 points
Ronda93

27 out of 28 points 
HappySmyly 

28 out of 28 points 
jenanderson 
carmiedog


Welcome to COW 9

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 9

Drink 8 glasses of water each day. (1 point  for each day)
Do 20 minutes of exercise every day (1 point for each day)
Do something for yourself each day (1 point for each day)
Eat 2 veggies each day (1 point for each day)


When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days of drinking water
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes per day
XX days something for yourself
XX days of veggies

This challlenge runs from Friday March 5, 2010 to Thursday March 11, 2010. On Friday March 12, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW. 

Don't forget to send me COW7 points tomorrow.


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> *Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you?
> *
> 
> This thread, of course! I can't imagine my day without it!  I also like WW for recipes and I LOVE HungryGirl.com. I get a daily email from Hungry Girl and she is awesome. I also follow her on Twitter.
> 
> I'm off to the grocery store and to see my nutritionist.  Tonight for dinner I am making "Less than 1 point Asparagus Soup".



Recipe please!!  


Afternoon everyone!  Our early dinner is cooking and after dinner I will be heading to the Y with DD for swim practice and exercise time.  But we will be leaving a bit early to get home to watch Survivor before it is past the kids bedtime.  Thank GOODNESS for the invention of the DVR!

I'm trying to keep my day under 16 points, but it will be TOUGH.... I know I will be hungry when I return home later tonight, so I have saved a few points for that. We'll see how it goes.

Good luck to everyone who is weighing in in the morning!!  

Gotta run!.................P


----------



## corinnak

pjlla said:


> I'm trying to keep my day under 16 points, but it will be TOUGH.... I know I will be hungry when I return home later tonight, so I have saved a few points for that. We'll see how it goes.




Not to be the "Points Police" but is 16 your daily points target now?  It sounds so...well.... so low!


I am way behind on the QOTD answering, and am about to be delinqent in posting them on the thread as well, since I'm heading for the Princess races tomorrow.  I do need to get back to packing, but I'll answer today's:

Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you? 

I do like the WW website - it is so much better than it was even a year ago - I love the community and blogs over there.  And Runner's World, of course!  I really like their person

I also like the books :"The End of Overeating" and "Weight Loss that Lasts."

I'd better post this before my browser crashes...


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: There are so many things I read daily to help me on this journey. First, and foremost is this thread! I get daily emails from Sparkpeople, Jillian Michaels, and Hungry Girl. There are a few WISH Journals that I follow in addition to writing in my own. I also check out the WW website pretty regularly especially for the quick tip in the top right corner. Plus, I try to read as many health/exercise magazines as possible. I am trying to get as much information as possible as I try to lose these last 25 pounds that with everything have just yo-yoed for the last year plus now.

I was hoping to make it to goal by the end of the challenge, and while it's still possible, it's not realistic. I'm down a little since yesterday, but I need to drop a few pounds to have a loss this week. It's possible as it's pre-TOM, so I'm optimistic. I've done ok with eating, but not great. Tomorrow it's back to tracking 100% of what I eat and really focusing on getting in some protein. Need to avoid binges and mindless eating.

Thanks Dona for the new COW! I know getting in that water helps me.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone! Good luck with your upcoming weigh-ins!

CC


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD: One book I found to be really helpful was The Beck Diet Solution

Maria


----------



## jenanderson

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Now for my brag.   I have a new clipee.   Whoot.   I just barely squeaked by the 20lb mark and have been there for 2 days so I am adding it.



  Way to go on the 20 pounds!   



flipflopmom said:


> The C25K thread has been great, as well as a c25K thread on facebook.  Having just joined this thread, it's great, too.



I missed joining the C25K thread when I first started the program and now as of tonight...I consider myself graduated!  I loved the program and chalk my running success up to following the schedule no matter what.



corinnak said:


> I'm heading for the Princess races tomorrow.  I do need to get back to packing...



Good Luck and have fun!  I hope that you can enjoy every moment of your time there!!!!!

*Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you? *

The threads here are what inspire me!  It is this thread and several on the Events/Competition portion of the WISH that keep me on track.  I am just getting started with using Sparks People and like a lot of the information there.  I have access to the WW site but don't use it a huge amount.

I have also been reading non-fiction books about running.  I really liked "Marathoning for Mortals" but my absolute favorite so far is "The Nonrunners Marathon Guide for Women:  Get Off Your Butt and On with Your Training" - I laugh non stop as I read it but it is actually filled with great information!  

Looking forward to a new COW - I love the things that are on this week's COW because they are all so good for me.  Also actually looking forward to weighing in tomorrow because I have really been good about things this week - I even did my cross-training!  

Hope everyone is having a great night!
Jen


----------



## tigger813

Been pretty good today. Had my M&Ms. Had a chicken and eggplant rollup for lunch and turkey gorditas for supper. Did NO exercise except give my boss a massage at work and then got a pedicure. Didn't get much cleaning done today. DH and I have tomorrow off so we will do errands and some cleaning. We were supposed to refinance but it's been postponed a week so we'll be off next week as well. Need to look for a new grill and have a huge list of things we need to get for the house.

I know I'll be up tomorrow but not surprised. I will hopefully get some energy back by next week so I can earn my 45 and 50 pound clippies in the next 2 months. Going to get a new bathing suit week after next for my trip to Cape Cod! Haven't bought a new suit in 3-4 years so I'm due!

Have a good night! Good luck in the morning!


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> Not to be the "Points Police" but is 16 your daily points target now?  It sounds so...well.... so low!
> 
> 
> I am way behind on the QOTD answering, and am about to be delinqent in posting them on the thread as well, since I'm heading for the Princess races tomorrow.  I do need to get back to packing, but I'll answer today's:
> 
> Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you?
> 
> I do like the WW website - it is so much better than it was even a year ago - I love the community and blogs over there.  And Runner's World, of course!  I really like their person
> 
> I also like the books :"The End of Overeating" and "Weight Loss that Lasts."
> 
> I'd better post this before my browser crashes...



Have a great weekend!!  And yes, 16 points is well below my "daily target".  My daily target (not including flex points and activity points) is 20.  But on the day before weigh-in I usually try to stay under 18 points if I can.  It just makes me feel like I am making a good last minute "push".  



jenanderson said:


> I missed joining the C25K thread when I first started the program and now as of tonight...I consider myself graduated!  I loved the program and chalk my running success up to following the schedule no matter what.
> I have also been reading non-fiction books about running.  I really liked "Marathoning for Mortals" but my absolute favorite so far is "The Nonrunners Marathon Guide for Women:  Get Off Your Butt and On with Your Training" - I laugh non stop as I read it but it is actually filled with great information!
> 
> Looking forward to a new COW - I love the things that are on this week's COW because they are all so good for me.  Also actually looking forward to weighing in tomorrow because I have really been good about things this week - I even did my cross-training!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great night!
> Jen



I'd love to read that Nonrunners marathon Guide.  I'll have to ask for it at the library.  

GLad you are looking forward to weigh-in!!



tigger813 said:


> Been pretty good today. Had my M&Ms. Had a chicken and eggplant rollup for lunch and turkey gorditas for supper. Did NO exercise except give my boss a massage at work and then got a pedicure. Didn't get much cleaning done today. DH and I have tomorrow off so we will do errands and some cleaning. We were supposed to refinance but it's been postponed a week so we'll be off next week as well. Need to look for a new grill and have a huge list of things we need to get for the house.
> 
> I know I'll be up tomorrow but not surprised. I will hopefully get some energy back by next week so I can earn my 45 and 50 pound clippies in the next 2 months. Going to get a new bathing suit week after next for my trip to Cape Cod! Haven't bought a new suit in 3-4 years so I'm due!
> 
> Have a good night! Good luck in the morning!



You've done SO well over the past few months.  Don't worry about this week so much.  You'll be back in the groove in no time!!  

Land's End has super swimsuit separates (if you like that kind of thing).  They have skirted bottoms and brief bottoms and bikini style bottoms to choose from.  They are a bit pricey though.  I bought a turquoise one a few years ago after I had lost almost 50 pounds... but then last summer it was too big so I bought the same style in black.  I can still wear the turquoise, but it is definitely too big... and not sure how it will fit this coming summer (assuming I finally hit my goal weight!!).  The separates are great if you are built a bit unevenly and need a significantly larger or smaller top than bottom size.


Evening all!  I stayed to about 17 points today.  Not too bad... plus they were mostly really healthy points... lean protein, veggies, fruit (and a chocolate bran muffin for my evening treat!).  I did a decent workout at the Y tonight.  "Aunt Flo" is out of the house.... hopefully all of this will be reflected on the scale in the morning, but honestly, I am not feeling it, so I'm not sure what the scale will show.

If you are heading out for a weekend away, have a SUPER one!..................P


----------



## donac

Good moring everyone.  Busy weekend comingup.  The last weekend of the musical at the local high school I work on costumes for.  We had a rehersal in front of senior citizens last night.  We have a show on Friday, two on Sat and pack up the show on Sun.

I just have to announce that since Jan 1st I have walked over 300 miles.  Actually 302 since then.  I wear my pedometer every day.  In Jan I walked a little over 9000 steps a day.  In Feb I walked an average of 10300 steps a day.  I am hoping that I am closer to 12000 a day.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Happy Friday everyone!

Will try and workout later today on the Wii. Just have had to give my body a break after overdoing earlier in the week. Gotta do some errands with DH while kids are at school. Then need to finish my cleaning.

Up 1.2 for the week which isn't bad considering the PMS I've has this week. Will probably put a few on this weekend as I usually do but will also get some workouts in. It's supposed to be a great weekend here so I think I'll take the girls out to ride their bikes tomorrow and Sunday. They've been itching to do that for weeks! I may even hop on mine for a few laps around the neighborhood.

Time to finish getting DD1 ready for school. DD2 is waking up now too and coughing again! UGH!

Hope everyone has a great day and weekend. I'll be around!


----------



## mikamah

Good friday morning everyone!!  Hope you all see good numbers on the scale.  Thank you for having me as your coach all week, though my computer time was lacking in the past couple days, I really enjoyed coaching.  I know it helped me a lot, after a busy, high food and drink weekend, I'm only up one pound, where after the weekend I was up 4, so I'm happy.  

Welcome Sabushka as coach this week!!!



lisah0711 said:


> I read in Jillian Michael's Facebook that the BL 9 finalists have gone home now.  http://www.facebook.com/jillianmichaels?ref=nf  That means they are working at home just like we are to lose weight before the finale in May.  So for the next nine or ten weeks (if you know the date for the finale please PM me) I am going to pretend that I am a contestant trying to lose as much as I can before I go back on national tv.  Now I won't get to work out 6 hours a day like they do, but I will do my best to knock down a big number between now and then.  Anyone else in?


This sounds like a great idea, and I"m in.  I'm going to get this weight moving!!  Spring is coming, and we can do it!!!



corinnak said:


> I am way behind on the QOTD answering, and am about to be delinqent in posting them on the thread as well, since I'm heading for the Princess races tomorrow.  I do need to get back to packing, but I'll answer today's:


Good luck in the races Corinna!!  Wish I could be there to cheer you on.  

Good luck to all our wisher's who are running this weekend!!

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> Good moring everyone.  Busy weekend comingup.  The last weekend of the musical at the local high school I work on costumes for.  We had a rehersal in front of senior citizens last night.  We have a show on Friday, two on Sat and pack up the show on Sun.
> 
> I just have to announce that since Jan 1st I have walked over 300 miles.  Actually 302 since then.  I wear my pedometer every day.  In Jan I walked a little over 9000 steps a day.  In Feb I walked an average of 10300 steps a day.  I am hoping that I am closer to 12000 a day.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Wow... 300 miles is terrific!!  Have a great weekend with the show.


Well......I was afraid the scale number wouldn't be great, but it is worse than I thought.  I am up an even 2 pounds.    I'm not off to a very good start in my attempt to reach goal weight by Easter.  In fact, now that I have almost 9 pounds to go, I have serious doubts that I will make it.  

I don't have any good excuses for the weight gain. I did indulge in movie popcorn and some candy last Friday, but other than that I've done well.  I got in my exercise every day and even started a new circuit training class.  

I'll have to put my nose to the grindstone for this week and see if I can improve things. 

TTYL...............P


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning just wanted to check in before I went off to work.   I feel good so far with working and my running I am fitting it in.   I will be in Epcot Saturday to see the Flower and Garden opening so if any wishers are there keep an eye out for other DISers.   And good luck with your runs!


I did pretty awesome this week I lost 3lbs.   That is huge for me.


----------



## carmiedog

Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you? 

www.thedailyplate.com (I think it's livestrong now?)

I use it for calorie counting and recording exercise, and I love the daily calorie bar graphs and the weight loss graph. Visual is a good thing for me. There are also all kinds of challenges you can join and track.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning. I'm procrastinating, right now. This is the first week I've had to force myself to exercise. Not sure why--it's been a busy week, and I have not had any motivation. I'm going to post this and then go to a strength training class at 9:15. I'm a little nervous about this one, because it's a different instructor and I think they use the big balls for some of it, but I'm afraid if I just do the elliptical I will have a hard time going more than a half hour. I hope this lack of motivation is temporary. 

DS is driving for his spring break trip with his friends. (He's in college). They are driving about 130 miles this afternoon, and about 400 miles tomorrow. I think that might be part of the problem, my stomach is in knots as I type this, so maybe this lack of motivation is stress. All the more reason to exercise. 

Time to go change and get ready to go. Hope everyone has a good weigh-in and a good weekend.
Rose


----------



## jennz

Good morning everyone!  The sun is shining is and it's supposed to be 47 today, I think I can get outside for a walk after work!

I'm up on my weigh in...trying to figure out why since I've been showing a deficit every day.  Since this has been 2 1/2 months now I've gotten a little "sloppy" and need to tighten up. Here's what I think I need to adjust:
1.  Daily exercise, not 3 or 4 times/week - also this does not need to be sweaty til I fall on the floor exercise, movement counts!  Get my steps in!
2.  Write down every little bite - 1/8 of dd's ww frozen pizza before cheer practice is 40 calories.  And I think I must have missed counting some of those pesky little Kisses.
3.  Calories aren't equal - chocolate calories count more than strawberry calories when it comes to where they land on my body!
4.  Crystal Light is NOT the same as water...drink my water straight!

Now I need to print this out so I can remember it!    I do feel more in control having written it out.


----------



## flipflopmom

Down a whopping 1 lb.  That's okay, because my muscles are sore and toning.  I am telling myself that I am converting instead of losing!  Had a GREAT 3 mile run today, beat my goal of 15 minute miles, even though I only ran 15 minutes, they must have been fast!  Not bad considering I was completely sedentary less than a month ago!  I'm now down 17 pounds since the end of January.  I'll take it!


----------



## sahbushka

Hi Folks....my name is SarahMay and I will be your coach for the week.  I did not weigh in this week because I was in Disneyland but I am pretty sure I gained a bunch so I am excited to be your coach as it always helps me get back on track!  I will be back on later today with the QOTD (hopefully).

Have a great day all and remember to drink your water!

SarahMay


----------



## lisah0711

Thank you, mikamah, for being our coach last week!    And a BIG thank you to our coach this week, sahbushka!  

A big congratulations to all of the COW participants and winners for weeks 7 and 8.  The links are updated so be sure and check out the new COW that starts this week.  Thank you, donac, for being our COW keeper!  

Don't forget to send those weigh ins to LuvBaloo today.  Shannon, thank you so much for being our weightkeeper!  

Sarah, I will be interested to hear how the Divas enjoyed Disneyland last week.  I saw your picture and I have to say "wow!"  You look marvelous!   

Now for the big news.  Because the Biggest Loser 9 finale is in May we have extended the challenge four weeks.  Our new ending date for this challenge is May 14th.  That means we have four more weeks to get closer to our goals!  

That also means we need four more coaching slots filled.  Check out the coaching schedule here http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34801175&postcount=3 and PM me if you are interested in coaching any of these weeks.

When we started planning this challenge last December we didn't know when the Biggest Loser 9 would end so we knew that it was a possibility that the dates would be extended.  Feel free to ask if you have any questions.

When I weighed in this week I had gained a pound.  It's my first gain this challenge.  But I was actually down from what I was when I returned from Arizona last week so it could have been worse.    I am ready to keep pouring it on until the BL finale in May!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning just wanted to check in before I went off to work.   I feel good so far with working and my running I am fitting it in.   I will be in Epcot Saturday to see the Flower and Garden opening so if any wishers are there keep an eye out for other DISers.   And good luck with your runs!
> 
> 
> I did pretty awesome this week I lost 3lbs.   That is huge for me.



Great job with the 3 pounds!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning. I'm procrastinating, right now. This is the first week I've had to force myself to exercise. Not sure why--it's been a busy week, and I have not had any motivation. I'm going to post this and then go to a strength training class at 9:15. I'm a little nervous about this one, because it's a different instructor and I think they use the big balls for some of it, but I'm afraid if I just do the elliptical I will have a hard time going more than a half hour. I hope this lack of motivation is temporary.
> 
> DS is driving for his spring break trip with his friends. (He's in college). They are driving about 130 miles this afternoon, and about 400 miles tomorrow. I think that might be part of the problem, my stomach is in knots as I type this, so maybe this lack of motivation is stress. All the more reason to exercise.
> 
> Time to go change and get ready to go. Hope everyone has a good weigh-in and a good weekend.
> Rose



I will say a prayer for your son's safe travels.  Exercise can help with stress, so get moving and you will feel better!



flipflopmom said:


> Down a whopping 1 lb.  That's okay, because my muscles are sore and toning.  I am telling myself that I am converting instead of losing!  Had a GREAT 3 mile run today, beat my goal of 15 minute miles, even though I only ran 15 minutes, they must have been fast!  Not bad considering I was completely sedentary less than a month ago!  I'm now down 17 pounds since the end of January.  I'll take it!



That is terrific to go from nothing to running in just a month.  Glad you feel like you are building muscle.  It is great to feel strong, isn't it!?



sahbushka said:


> Hi Folks....my name is SarahMay and I will be your coach for the week.  I did not weigh in this week because I was in Disneyland but I am pretty sure I gained a bunch so I am excited to be your coach as it always helps me get back on track!  I will be back on later today with the QOTD (hopefully).
> 
> Have a great day all and remember to drink your water!
> 
> SarahMay



How was DL??  Love to hear more about your trip.  Thanks for coaching this week!

I have just a quick minute to come say hi!  I am working for a 2nd grade aide today and have been hopping from class to class, so not really any screen time.  But they have speakers from the Parks department here with some taxidermied animals to show the kids.... it is really neat.

I'm trying to wrap my mind around my 2 pound gain this week.  I really don't completely understand it.  But I'll be heading to Costco some time this weekend and will be refilling the fridge with lots of healthy fruits and veggies, so that should give me a GREAT start for next week.  I'm also going to try and plan out some family dinners that are light on points so I can plan my intake better.

Anyone have any great recipes/meal ideas to share??..............P


----------



## lisaviolet

Up .1.  And yes I want to call that a maintain.   

I haven't been posting at all.   to all the BLs.


----------



## my3princes

I'm home with a sick son today.  Actually he seems fine now, but he wasn't during the night.  I'm putting the time to good use and doing cleaning.  First my email box, now I'm hitting the laundry pile and bathrooms.  These were on tap for this weekend so I'm getting a jumpstart.  Since the sun is shining I think I'll eith walk or jog to the post office when the older kids get home.  I'm sure middle son will go with me.


----------



## maiziezoe

The scale was very good to me this week. I'm down 3.7 pounds. 

I do WW online and get 28 points a day... until today, that is. On Fridays I get a pop-up asking me for my weekly weigh in. After I entered my weight today I got a little notice that I am losing weight too fast and it had me retake the "points quiz" and it changed my points from 28 to 29. WHY???

I'm cleaning out my closet today and getting rid of anything that is above a size 18. 



Cream of Asparagus Soup

Servings: 6 ~ Serving Size: 10 oz ~ Points: Less then 1 ww point

2 lbs asparagus (2 bunches)
1 tbsp butter (I use Brummel and Brown)
1 onion, chopped
6 cups fat free chicken broth or veggie broth
2 tbsp low fat sour cream
salt and pepper to taste

In large pot, melt butter on low heat. Add onion and saute on low for about 2 to 3 minutes.

Snap the ends off the asparagus and throw away. Chop the asparagus into 2 inch pieces. Add to the pot with the onions. Add chicken broth, salt and pepper. Cover and cook about 20-25 minutes or until asparagus is very tender. Remove from heat and add sour cream. Using a hand held blender, puree until smooth. If you don't have a hand held blender, use a blender by adding a little soup at a time.

This soup was fantastic! My 3 year old ate 4 bowls!


----------



## 50sjayne

Carys said:


> I'm not much of an M&M fan, but I hear rumours of a mystical coconut M&M.  If I were ever to find such a golden fleece, I might turn into an M&M gollum somewhere in a cave hoarding coconut M&Ms and muttering "my precious" all the while.


Hah! I always think of myself as gollum with my kitties....



pjlla said:


> Well... difficult evening.  Had to give DS some "tough love" about his constantly forgetting bits and pieces of homework and study stuff.  He has been crying off and on for a few hours now because of it and he is SURE that DH and I both hate him... he wants to move away... etc, etc, etc.  I gave him a break (he was told to sit in the kitchen until he wrote a 3 paragraph paper that he forgot his notes for) to take a shower.  Hopefully DH will let it go when he returns and DS can just go to bed.  He won't be happy, but at least  the evening will be over.  He only wrote about 5 sentences instead of 3 paragraphs, but I can't FORCE him to remember the stuff that was on the notes he forgot.  But hopefully this "forgetting" will improve now (with continued reminders from Mom, of course!!)
> 
> It's tough because he just doesn't CARE about school work or homework.  He is incredibly bright... he scores in the "proficient" and "proficient with distinction" on standardized tests for both reading and math.  However, that doesn't translate to his school work.  I think that sometimes he forgets on purpose to avoid work he doesn't want to do... and sometimes he just truly forgets and loses things... he is a disorganized mess in his desk and backpack.
> 
> It's not like he is failing classes... he tends to either make the honor roll or almost make the honor roll.  His most recent progress report had a few 90's, a few high-80's and one 78 in reading (which definitely is NOT acceptable).  But I am trying to make him understand how important it is that he complete his homework... he is heading toward his late middle school years and things are just going to be getting tougher and teachers will be less forgiving about the "I forgot" excuse.  He needs to develop better habits NOW!  I'm just worried about him.  Sorry to rant.
> 
> TTY tomorrow................P


I used to go ballistic at a bad report card....I wish I hadn't now but it was so hard to get through to them how important it was....their friends were the worst--if it didn't matter to them why should it matter to our kids? Bah. 



tigger813 said:


> Cooking has begun! Don't know why but I just have the urge to get some meals ready for the remainder of the week and the weekend! Just put 1 big and 3 tiny meatloaves in the oven. Next up, 2 bacon double cheese quiches made with healthy ingredients-turkey bacon, egg beaters, lite cheddar cheese. Soon, time to get the cleaning done. Dd I mention I'm also on my 2nd load of laundry?!
> 
> Going to be a productive day if it kills me! LOL!


Thank you for motivating me.

Am getting excited about the Oscars. I found some lobster tails for under $3.50 a piece at Costco on clearance and when I asked our friends what to bring that's the one thing that was mentioned--mostly I'm sure because we just had them on sale at my store for $4.99 each. So Score! I finally get to watch the Biggest loser tonight at 9 on the style network. Husband did tape some shows I like but usually miss for me the next night (after he forgot the Biggest Loser) so is forgiven...sort of. Wish we had a dvr but comcast is so stupidly expensive as it is....
Went to the pool yesterday with my son and stepdad joined us and I swam a good 1/2 hour. Spent 45 minutes in the jacuzzi also. Really needed it as I was installing Norton...    
I love Norton but there has Never ever been an easy uninstall/install for me. It is generally 24 hours of pure frustration.  Of course it is horrible on my back..so good jacuzzi good. It's nice and sunny again today so I'm going to get out on my bike and maybe try out my new camera-- we live in a neighborhood where there are a lot of tulip trees just starting in and they are so gorgeous...


----------



## jbm02

THE SCALE FINALLY MOVED!!!!! Wooohoo.  I am down 1 pound.    It has been a tough 4 weeks so I am thrilled, thrilled with a 1 pound loss.  Hopefully that's the start of more moving (down, not up!) for the month of March.




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning just wanted to check in before I went off to work.   I feel good so far with working and my running I am fitting it in.   I will be in Epcot Saturday to see the Flower and Garden opening so if any wishers are there keep an eye out for other DISers.   And good luck with your runs!
> 
> 
> I did pretty awesome this week I lost 3lbs.   That is huge for me.



Congratulations!!  Have a great time at WDW!!



sahbushka said:


> Hi Folks....my name is SarahMay and I will be your coach for the week.  I did not weigh in this week because I was in Disneyland but I am pretty sure I gained a bunch so I am excited to be your coach as it always helps me get back on track!  I will be back on later today with the QOTD (hopefully).
> 
> Have a great day all and remember to drink your water!
> 
> SarahMay



Hi SarahMay!  I was reading your post and just about to reach for my diet soda..changed my mind and am sipping water right now....



lisah0711 said:


> Now for the big news.  Because the Biggest Loser 9 finale is in May we have extended the challenge four weeks.  Our new ending date for this challenge is May 14th.  That means we have four more weeks to get closer to our goals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day all!


I need all the time I can get!!  That works great for me!!!  

Carys - I laughed so hard at you M&M "Gollum" comment.  That is me to a T.  I had to beg our secretary to stop buying M&Ms because I have no will power when they are around.  And she kept filling a really big bowl of them, every day....

Jen - LOVE the nonrunner's marathon book.  I am taking notes...

I have drill this weekend, which screws up my exercise schedule.   But my food intake has been good this week and I was able to get 18 miles of running in. (that's a sentence I never thought I would write.  LOL).  Hopefully I'll be able to keep it together during the weekend.  Did I mention that my NCO keeps a big jar of chocolate candies out?? ...I will be trying to avoid his desk like the plague. 

Have a great weekend everyone! Good luck to everyone who is running the Princess!!
Jude


----------



## tigger813

Good afternoon LOSERS! 

Busy day! DH and I ran around Nashua all day getting supplies that we needed! Bought a new grill that we'll have to put together tomorrow! Good day for it! Went to BJ's, Costco, Target, Liquor store, Lowe's, Home Depot and had a nice lunch at Olive Garden. I got the soup, salad and breadsticks. Hadn't even eaten breakfast so when we got there I was famished. Had 2 bowls of soup (the one with the spicy sausage), 4 breadsticks and the entire bowl of salad! Going to have some chips and a raspberry white Russian now. Meatloaf is on the menu for supper tonight. Picked up Where the Wild Things Are so we are gong to watch that shortly.

I also picked up a new Leslie Sansone DVD that came with a step counter and I also bought the BL Yoga for Weight Loss with Bob as it was only $6.99! Can't wait to try it this weekend. Need to step it up again so I can buy a new bathing suit in 10 days!

Ended up going into work for a reflexology client, ended up doing 60 minutes instead of 30. And another client stopped by and will call next week for another massage. So, knock on wood, things may be starting to pick up. The client I had plans on coming once a month as she really loved the treatment. 

Enjoy the rest of your evening! I hope it is wonderful for all of you! It's beautiful here and supposed to be all weekend so the girls and I will take a bike ride tomorrow!


----------



## Carys

Lisa, that's good news re: extending the challenge four weeks because I'm going to need it  I've truly been a good girl, but despite dropping three pounds early in the week, the scale crept up five pounds for an overall GAIN of two pounds this week - cruel.  I'm thinking I might take the day off today, regroup, and start afresh the next.  I also just recieved a copy of Sun Tzu's The Art of War, so maybe that'll have some strategies I can apply


----------



## redlight

After a mini-stall, I had a great scale day. I'm down three pounds for the week and am under 150!


----------



## cclovesdis

redlight said:


> After a mini-stall, I had a great scale day. I'm down three pounds for the week and am under 150!



Congratulations!



I had a pretty good day. I'm down .6. I'll take it! Any loss is better than no loss and best of all, that means I managed to maintain my huge loss from last week. I managed to get in 8 glasses of water today too. I can't say it enough. Drinking water helps me lose. Not a great day for exercise. Only 28 minutes. Still, better than nothing. It was also a good workout- all cardio, some of it with weights. I'm hoping for more exercise tomorrow. Hoping to make it to the gym. I haven't been there since Monday. I really shouldn't complain too much as I barely ate all 21 of my POINTS and I earned 4 APs for the day. Got to run, I'm so ready for bed.

CC


----------



## redwalker

Hi everyone, I am back from Disney. Had a great time with the family for the 5 days we went.  I did get the norovirus for the second week we were at Coco Beach.  OH well...it was still fun!  Now back to business.  I only gained a few pounds being away for almost 2 weeks...not to bad.  Need to get back to my water intake of 90oz. I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## tigger813

redwalker said:


> Hi everyone, I am back from Disney. Had a great time with the family for the 5 days we went.  I did get the norovirus for the second week we were at Coco Beach.  OH well...it was still fun!  Now back to business.  I only gained a few pounds being away for almost 2 weeks...not to bad.  Need to get back to my water intake of 90oz. I hope you all have a great weekend!



Welcome back, BUDDY! Missed you! 2 weeks and counting until our weekend at the Cape!!!!!! 4-6 miles on the treadmill! definitely!


----------



## jenanderson

mikamah said:


> Good friday morning everyone!!  Hope you all see good numbers on the scale.  Thank you for having me as your coach all week, though my computer time was lacking in the past couple days, I really enjoyed coaching.



Thanks so much for coaching us this past week!  I really appreciate all the work the coaches have to do!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I did pretty awesome this week I lost 3lbs.   That is huge for me.



WOW!  Good for you!  3 pounds in one week is huge!  



jennz said:


> Since this has been 2 1/2 months now I've gotten a little "sloppy" and need to tighten up. Here's what I think I need to adjust:
> 1.  Daily exercise, not 3 or 4 times/week - also this does not need to be sweaty til I fall on the floor exercise, movement counts!  Get my steps in!
> 2.  Write down every little bite - 1/8 of dd's ww frozen pizza before cheer practice is 40 calories.  And I think I must have missed counting some of those pesky little Kisses.
> 3.  Calories aren't equal - chocolate calories count more than strawberry calories when it comes to where they land on my body!
> 4.  Crystal Light is NOT the same as water...drink my water straight!
> 
> Now I need to print this out so I can remember it!    I do feel more in control having written it out.



I am right there with you.  I had gotten very sloppy and have been working hard at getting back to the basics.  It is so helpful to identify some steps you want to take to get back on track.  Print it out and keep it close...the little things are so important!  



sahbushka said:


> Hi Folks....my name is SarahMay and I will be your coach for the week.



Hello SarahMay!  Thanks for being our coach this week!



lisah0711 said:


> Now for the big news.  Because the Biggest Loser 9 finale is in May we have extended the challenge four weeks.  Our new ending date for this challenge is May 14th.  That means we have four more weeks to get closer to our goals!



I am excited for the extra weeks!  I will say that this challenge has been the thing that has allowed me to be so successful with my weight loss.  I had tried a couple of times last year to start a diet or exercise program but each time gave up.  Coming here, reading posts, posting my own thoughts and getting encouragement is what I really needed to get me going and keep it going long enough that I feel like I have really made some changes in my life that will keep going.  THANKS!



pjlla said:


> I'm trying to wrap my mind around my 2 pound gain this week.  I really don't completely understand it.  But I'll be heading to Costco some time this weekend and will be refilling the fridge with lots of healthy fruits and veggies, so that should give me a GREAT start for next week.  I'm also going to try and plan out some family dinners that are light on points so I can plan my intake better.
> 
> Anyone have any great recipes/meal ideas to share??..............P



Isn't it so frustrating when you really can't pinpoint why you have gained?  I go up and down several times throughout the week.  I think it is great that you are so positive and are already planning for the week ahead!

I have a great low point WW chow mien if you are interested - you can eat tons and still stay low in points (no crunchy noodles but I do sometimes have some brown rice with it).  Let me know and I can send it to you!



maiziezoe said:


> The scale was very good to me this week. I'm down 3.7 pounds.



YEAH!  I am so excited for you!  3.7 is incredible!!!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## heatherlynn444

wow some of you are doing so well!


----------



## jenanderson

jbm02 said:


> THE SCALE FINALLY MOVED!!!!! Wooohoo.  I am down 1 pound.    It has been a tough 4 weeks so I am thrilled, thrilled with a 1 pound loss.  Hopefully that's the start of more moving (down, not up!) for the month of March.
> 
> Jen - LOVE the nonrunner's marathon book.  I am taking notes...
> 
> I have drill this weekend, which screws up my exercise schedule.   But my food intake has been good this week and I was able to get 18 miles of running in. (that's a sentence I never thought I would write.  LOL).
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! Good luck to everyone who is running the Princess!!
> Jude



Jude - So glad to hear that you had a loss this week!    Funny thing is that I loss the same amount...1 pound!  It is fine though.  I will take any loss as long as I don't gain at this point!  

Glad you like the book!  I am in the process of reading my copy again slower...writing in it, highlighting and circling things.  It makes me laugh as hard on the second read as it did the first time I read it!  I tried to call you tonight to talk about the book (and just chat a short bit) but your DH said you weren't home...imagine you were doing drill stuff already.  Just so you know - you can resist the chocolate!  

WOW!  18 miles in one week!  Way to go!  I think I will have 12-14 miles in this week.  Paul and I are going to try a "long run" tomorrow before the weather here changes for the worse.   

Chat with you soon!



Carys said:


> I'm thinking I might take the day off today, regroup, and start afresh the next.  I also just recieved a copy of Sun Tzu's The Art of War, so maybe that'll have some strategies I can apply



Love your attitude about starting fresh!  It is so important to realize that sometimes we just need to start fresh the next day and that it is not all bad.  

Have you had any good quotes in your journal lately?



redlight said:


> After a mini-stall, I had a great scale day. I'm down three pounds for the week and am under 150!



Another great loss!  That is a huge amount for the week!  



cclovesdis said:


> I had a pretty good day. I'm down .6. I'll take it! *Any loss is better than no loss* and best of all, that means I managed to maintain my huge loss from last week. I managed to get in 8 glasses of water today too. I can't say it enough. Drinking water helps me lose.



I love that - you are so right about any loss is great!  I always look for the big number but I am beginning to realize that it is not always going to be a big number and that is still okay.  It is so good to look back and see how much the total weight loss is and be happy it is not coming back.  

I am going to work hard on more water this week - drinking water is a huge help to me as well.



redwalker said:


> Hi everyone, I am back from Disney. Had a great time with the family for the 5 days we went.



Welcome back!  Glad to here you had a great 5 days!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

maiziezoe said:


> The scale was very good to me this week. I'm down 3.7 pounds.
> 
> I do WW online and get 28 points a day... until today, that is. On Fridays I get a pop-up asking me for my weekly weigh in. After I entered my weight today I got a little notice that I am losing weight too fast and it had me retake the "points quiz" and it changed my points from 28 to 29. WHY???
> 
> I'm cleaning out my closet today and getting rid of anything that is above a size 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Cream of Asparagus Soup
> 
> Servings: 6 ~ Serving Size: 10 oz ~ Points: Less then 1 ww point
> 
> 2 lbs asparagus (2 bunches)
> 1 tbsp butter (I use Brummel and Brown)
> 1 onion, chopped
> 6 cups fat free chicken broth or veggie broth
> 2 tbsp low fat sour cream
> salt and pepper to taste
> 
> In large pot, melt butter on low heat. Add onion and saute on low for about 2 to 3 minutes.
> 
> Snap the ends off the asparagus and throw away. Chop the asparagus into 2 inch pieces. Add to the pot with the onions. Add chicken broth, salt and pepper. Cover and cook about 20-25 minutes or until asparagus is very tender. Remove from heat and add sour cream. Using a hand held blender, puree until smooth. If you don't have a hand held blender, use a blender by adding a little soup at a time.
> 
> This soup was fantastic! My 3 year old ate 4 bowls!



That sounds fantastic I am making this!!!  Thanks.


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> The scale was very good to me this week. I'm down 3.7 pounds.
> 
> I do WW online and get 28 points a day... until today, that is. On Fridays I get a pop-up asking me for my weekly weigh in. After I entered my weight today I got a little notice that I am losing weight too fast and it had me retake the "points quiz" and it changed my points from 28 to 29. WHY???
> 
> I'm cleaning out my closet today and getting rid of anything that is above a size 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Cream of Asparagus Soup
> 
> Servings: 6 ~ Serving Size: 10 oz ~ Points: Less then 1 ww point
> 
> 2 lbs asparagus (2 bunches)
> 1 tbsp butter (I use Brummel and Brown)
> 1 onion, chopped
> 6 cups fat free chicken broth or veggie broth
> 2 tbsp low fat sour cream
> salt and pepper to taste
> 
> In large pot, melt butter on low heat. Add onion and saute on low for about 2 to 3 minutes.
> 
> Snap the ends off the asparagus and throw away. Chop the asparagus into 2 inch pieces. Add to the pot with the onions. Add chicken broth, salt and pepper. Cover and cook about 20-25 minutes or until asparagus is very tender. Remove from heat and add sour cream. Using a hand held blender, puree until smooth. If you don't have a hand held blender, use a blender by adding a little soup at a time.
> 
> This soup was fantastic! My 3 year old ate 4 bowls!



Sounds delicious!  I can't wait to try it.  I'll be buying asparagus at Costco this weekend. Hopefully DH will also like it.  I won't hold my breath for the kids to like it, but you never know.

Nice job getting rid of the 18's!  You won't need them ever again!



tigger813 said:


> Good afternoon LOSERS!
> 
> Busy day! DH and I ran around Nashua all day getting supplies that we needed! Bought a new grill that we'll have to put together tomorrow! Good day for it! Went to BJ's, Costco, Target, Liquor store, Lowe's, Home Depot and had a nice lunch at Olive Garden. I got the soup, salad and breadsticks. Hadn't even eaten breakfast so when we got there I was famished. Had 2 bowls of soup (the one with the spicy sausage), 4 breadsticks and the entire bowl of salad! Going to have some chips and a raspberry white Russian now. Meatloaf is on the menu for supper tonight. Picked up Where the Wild Things Are so we are gong to watch that shortly.
> 
> I also picked up a new Leslie Sansone DVD that came with a step counter and I also bought the BL Yoga for Weight Loss with Bob as it was only $6.99! Can't wait to try it this weekend. Need to step it up again so I can buy a new bathing suit in 10 days!
> 
> Ended up going into work for a reflexology client, ended up doing 60 minutes instead of 30. And another client stopped by and will call next week for another massage. So, knock on wood, things may be starting to pick up. The client I had plans on coming once a month as she really loved the treatment.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your evening! I hope it is wonderful for all of you! It's beautiful here and supposed to be all weekend so the girls and I will take a bike ride tomorrow!



I'll be heading to that same Costco in Nashua... probably tomorrow afternoon.  Wish there was one closer to us.  Where did you find the new DVDs??



redwalker said:


> Hi everyone, I am back from Disney. Had a great time with the family for the 5 days we went.  I did get the norovirus for the second week we were at Coco Beach.  OH well...it was still fun!  Now back to business.  I only gained a few pounds being away for almost 2 weeks...not to bad.  Need to get back to my water intake of 90oz. I hope you all have a great weekend!



Sorry to hear you were sick during vacation.  Glad you were still able to enjoy yourself.  

Evening all!  

I am still having trouble wrapping my mind around this week's 2 pound gain.  I can't believe how it hung in my mind all day.  But hopefully it will motivate me to really stay on track this week.  

I took DD out for some "retail therapy" tonight after swim practice.  She had a bad day at school so I thought a little bit of fun time was in order. She was needing new jeans anyhow, so it was a good excuse.

I only had 6 points left for the day and our mall doesn't have a really large food court.  I ended up sharing a plate of chinese with DD.  I actually ate very little and was still extremely hungry... but I figured I had used all of my remaining points so I stopped.  It was SO tempting to grab a pretzel at Aunt Annie's or a latte at Dunkin Donuts or an ice cream at Dairy Queen..... but I didn't.  I hit McDonald's down the road from the mall on the way home for a decaf coffee with skim milk and used my one remaining point for a half a bagel thin with a half a Tb. of Better N Peanut Butter... that was my 20th point for the day so I am going to bed hungry.  I guess that is the price I am paying for using my dinner points so unwisely.  

Getting late so I will say good-night............P


----------



## Carys

Ok, so had pop tarts for breakfast, then realised I'm not ready at this early stage to take an entire day off in weight-gain self pity so I'm stopping the decline before lunchtime - thanks for the encouragement guys   But I think I'm finding very low carb just too hard to maintain, even though I've had success with it in the past.

So since I'm already paying for WW online, I thought I might actually start using it   We'll see how it goes for a little while, and if it doesn't work for me then I'll switch back again.  I find all the points counting irritating, but sometimes you just need a small piece of chocolate cake without it literally preventing you from losing weight for a week.  Has anyone on this thread made the switch from low carb to WW?


----------



## Carys

corinnak said:


> I do like the WW website - it is so much better than it was even a year ago - I love the community and blogs over there.



Are there any blogs that you recommend?



sahbushka said:


> Hi Folks....my name is SarahMay and I will be your coach for the week.



Hi SarahMay, thanks for coaching this week 



pjlla said:


> I'm trying to wrap my mind around my 2 pound gain this week.  I really don't completely understand it.  But I'll be heading to Costco some time this weekend and will be refilling the fridge with lots of healthy fruits and veggies, so that should give me a GREAT start for next week.



Unexplained weight gain is tough, stocking on easy good choices sounds like a great plan to help kick off this week's success!



maiziezoe said:


> The scale was very good to me this week. I'm down 3.7 pounds.
> 
> I do WW online and get 28 points a day... until today, that is. On Fridays I get a pop-up asking me for my weekly weigh in. After I entered my weight today I got a little notice that I am losing weight too fast and it had me retake the "points quiz" and it changed my points from 28 to 29. WHY???



That's a great result for the week - seems mean that WW wants to "punish" you for your success by making you eat more 



redwalker said:


> Hi everyone, I am back from Disney. Had a great time with the family for the 5 days we went.  I did get the norovirus for the second week we were at Coco Beach.  OH well...it was still fun!  Now back to business.  I only gained a few pounds being away for almost 2 weeks...not to bad.  Need to get back to my water intake of 90oz. I hope you all have a great weekend!



Welcome back, sorry to hear you got sick but jealous of your DIsney trip Hope you have a great weekend too!


----------



## Carys

Ok, anyone else who is looking for inspiration might enjoy this thread from the Community Board: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2411636 about a DIS member who lost 100+ in the last 1.5 years 

(Also someone asked about my journal quotes, I forgot to mention before, it turns out the page designs start recycling at a certain point so there were only a few more unique quotes before I had ongoing deja vu  )


----------



## sahbushka

pjlla said:


> Great job with the 3 pounds!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will say a prayer for your son's safe travels.  Exercise can help with stress, so get moving and you will feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> That is terrific to go from nothing to running in just a month.  Glad you feel like you are building muscle.  It is great to feel strong, isn't it!?
> 
> 
> 
> How was DL??  Love to hear more about your trip.  Thanks for coaching this week!
> 
> I have just a quick minute to come say hi!  I am working for a 2nd grade aide today and have been hopping from class to class, so not really any screen time.  But they have speakers from the Parks department here with some taxidermied animals to show the kids.... it is really neat.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my mind around my 2 pound gain this week.  I really don't completely understand it.  But I'll be heading to Costco some time this weekend and will be refilling the fridge with lots of healthy fruits and veggies, so that should give me a GREAT start for next week.  I'm also going to try and plan out some family dinners that are light on points so I can plan my intake better.
> 
> Anyone have any great recipes/meal ideas to share??..............P



Hi, Disney with the Divas was great....though I ate way too much.  The scavenger hunt we had was a blast...my team got 3rd.  Even though it was raining that day it was good.



lisaviolet said:


> Up .1.  And yes I want to call that a maintain.
> 
> I haven't been posting at all.   to all the BLs.



I know all about the not posting thing...I am just so busy that I barely ever get a chance to even read let alone post.



my3princes said:


> I'm home with a sick son today.  Actually he seems fine now, but he wasn't during the night.  I'm putting the time to good use and doing cleaning.  First my email box, now I'm hitting the laundry pile and bathrooms.  These were on tap for this weekend so I'm getting a jumpstart.  Since the sun is shining I think I'll eith walk or jog to the post office when the older kids get home.  I'm sure middle son will go with me.



Glad you are having a productive day and that your son seems to be feeling better.


maiziezoe said:


> The scale was very good to me this week. I'm down 3.7 pounds.
> 
> I do WW online and get 28 points a day... until today, that is. On Fridays I get a pop-up asking me for my weekly weigh in. After I entered my weight today I got a little notice that I am losing weight too fast and it had me retake the "points quiz" and it changed my points from 28 to 29. WHY???
> 
> I'm cleaning out my closet today and getting rid of anything that is above a size 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Cream of Asparagus Soup
> 
> Servings: 6 ~ Serving Size: 10 oz ~ Points: Less then 1 ww point
> 
> 2 lbs asparagus (2 bunches)
> 1 tbsp butter (I use Brummel and Brown)
> 1 onion, chopped
> 6 cups fat free chicken broth or veggie broth
> 2 tbsp low fat sour cream
> salt and pepper to taste
> 
> In large pot, melt butter on low heat. Add onion and saute on low for about 2 to 3 minutes.
> 
> Snap the ends off the asparagus and throw away. Chop the asparagus into 2 inch pieces. Add to the pot with the onions. Add chicken broth, salt and pepper. Cover and cook about 20-25 minutes or until asparagus is very tender. Remove from heat and add sour cream. Using a hand held blender, puree until smooth. If you don't have a hand held blender, use a blender by adding a little soup at a time.
> 
> This soup was fantastic! My 3 year old ate 4 bowls!



Did you change what you put down for activity level?  That might have given you an extra point.



50sjayne said:


> Hah! I always think of myself as gollum with my kitties....
> 
> 
> I used to go ballistic at a bad report card....I wish I hadn't now but it was so hard to get through to them how important it was....their friends were the worst--if it didn't matter to them why should it matter to our kids? Bah.
> 
> 
> Thank you for motivating me.
> 
> Am getting excited about the Oscars. I found some lobster tails for under $3.50 a piece at Costco on clearance and when I asked our friends what to bring that's the one thing that was mentioned--mostly I'm sure because we just had them on sale at my store for $4.99 each. So Score! I finally get to watch the Biggest loser tonight at 9 on the style network. Husband did tape some shows I like but usually miss for me the next night (after he forgot the Biggest Loser) so is forgiven...sort of. Wish we had a dvr but comcast is so stupidly expensive as it is....
> Went to the pool yesterday with my son and stepdad joined us and I swam a good 1/2 hour. Spent 45 minutes in the jacuzzi also. Really needed it as I was installing Norton...
> I love Norton but there has Never ever been an easy uninstall/install for me. It is generally 24 hours of pure frustration.  Of course it is horrible on my back..so good jacuzzi good. It's nice and sunny again today so I'm going to get out on my bike and maybe try out my new camera-- we live in a neighborhood where there are a lot of tulip trees just starting in and they are so gorgeous...



I love tulip trees!



jbm02 said:


> THE SCALE FINALLY MOVED!!!!! Wooohoo.  I am down 1 pound.    It has been a tough 4 weeks so I am thrilled, thrilled with a 1 pound loss.  Hopefully that's the start of more moving (down, not up!) for the month of March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!  Have a great time at WDW!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SarahMay!  I was reading your post and just about to reach for my diet soda..changed my mind and am sipping water right now....
> 
> 
> I need all the time I can get!!  That works great for me!!!
> 
> Carys - I laughed so hard at you M&M "Gollum" comment.  That is me to a T.  I had to beg our secretary to stop buying M&Ms because I have no will power when they are around.  And she kept filling a really big bowl of them, every day....
> 
> Jen - LOVE the nonrunner's marathon book.  I am taking notes...
> 
> I have drill this weekend, which screws up my exercise schedule.   But my food intake has been good this week and I was able to get 18 miles of running in. (that's a sentence I never thought I would write.  LOL).  Hopefully I'll be able to keep it together during the weekend.  Did I mention that my NCO keeps a big jar of chocolate candies out?? ...I will be trying to avoid his desk like the plague.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! Good luck to everyone who is running the Princess!!
> Jude



Glad that scale moved for you! You are doing great!



tigger813 said:


> Good afternoon LOSERS!
> 
> Busy day! DH and I ran around Nashua all day getting supplies that we needed! Bought a new grill that we'll have to put together tomorrow! Good day for it! Went to BJ's, Costco, Target, Liquor store, Lowe's, Home Depot and had a nice lunch at Olive Garden. I got the soup, salad and breadsticks. Hadn't even eaten breakfast so when we got there I was famished. Had 2 bowls of soup (the one with the spicy sausage), 4 breadsticks and the entire bowl of salad! Going to have some chips and a raspberry white Russian now. Meatloaf is on the menu for supper tonight. Picked up Where the Wild Things Are so we are gong to watch that shortly.
> 
> I also picked up a new Leslie Sansone DVD that came with a step counter and I also bought the BL Yoga for Weight Loss with Bob as it was only $6.99! Can't wait to try it this weekend. Need to step it up again so I can buy a new bathing suit in 10 days!
> 
> Ended up going into work for a reflexology client, ended up doing 60 minutes instead of 30. And another client stopped by and will call next week for another massage. So, knock on wood, things may be starting to pick up. The client I had plans on coming once a month as she really loved the treatment.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your evening! I hope it is wonderful for all of you! It's beautiful here and supposed to be all weekend so the girls and I will take a bike ride tomorrow!



It's supposed to be pretty here as well tomorrow...hoping to get out into my flower bed and get it cleaned up!



Carys said:


> Lisa, that's good news re: extending the challenge four weeks because I'm going to need it  I've truly been a good girl, but despite dropping three pounds early in the week, the scale crept up five pounds for an overall GAIN of two pounds this week - cruel.  I'm thinking I might take the day off today, regroup, and start afresh the next.  I also just recieved a copy of Sun Tzu's The Art of War, so maybe that'll have some strategies I can apply


I think I will need to change my BL goal with LuvBaloo to reflect the extra weeks.



redlight said:


> After a mini-stall, I had a great scale day. I'm down three pounds for the week and am under 150!


Way to go!  You are so close to goal!  Keep up the great work!



cclovesdis said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pretty good day. I'm down .6. I'll take it! Any loss is better than no loss and best of all, that means I managed to maintain my huge loss from last week. I managed to get in 8 glasses of water today too. I can't say it enough. Drinking water helps me lose. Not a great day for exercise. Only 28 minutes. Still, better than nothing. It was also a good workout- all cardio, some of it with weights. I'm hoping for more exercise tomorrow. Hoping to make it to the gym. I haven't been there since Monday. I really shouldn't complain too much as I barely ate all 21 of my POINTS and I earned 4 APs for the day. Got to run, I'm so ready for bed.
> 
> CC


I am finally getting back to the gym tomorrow after about 2 weeks away!  I am really looking forward to burning off some of these Disney calories!



redwalker said:


> Hi everyone, I am back from Disney. Had a great time with the family for the 5 days we went.  I did get the norovirus for the second week we were at Coco Beach.  OH well...it was still fun!  Now back to business.  I only gained a few pounds being away for almost 2 weeks...not to bad.  Need to get back to my water intake of 90oz. I hope you all have a great weekend!



Sorry to hear you were ill.  Hope you are all better now.


pjlla said:


> Sounds delicious!  I can't wait to try it.  I'll be buying asparagus at Costco this weekend. Hopefully DH will also like it.  I won't hold my breath for the kids to like it, but you never know.
> 
> Nice job getting rid of the 18's!  You won't need them ever again!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be heading to that same Costco in Nashua... probably tomorrow afternoon.  Wish there was one closer to us.  Where did you find the new DVDs??
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you were sick during vacation.  Glad you were still able to enjoy yourself.
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> I am still having trouble wrapping my mind around this week's 2 pound gain.  I can't believe how it hung in my mind all day.  But hopefully it will motivate me to really stay on track this week.
> 
> I took DD out for some "retail therapy" tonight after swim practice.  She had a bad day at school so I thought a little bit of fun time was in order. She was needing new jeans anyhow, so it was a good excuse.
> 
> I only had 6 points left for the day and our mall doesn't have a really large food court.  I ended up sharing a plate of chinese with DD.  I actually ate very little and was still extremely hungry... but I figured I had used all of my remaining points so I stopped.  It was SO tempting to grab a pretzel at Aunt Annie's or a latte at Dunkin Donuts or an ice cream at Dairy Queen..... but I didn't.  I hit McDonald's down the road from the mall on the way home for a decaf coffee with skim milk and used my one remaining point for a half a bagel thin with a half a Tb. of Better N Peanut Butter... that was my 20th point for the day so I am going to bed hungry.  I guess that is the price I am paying for using my dinner points so unwisely.
> 
> Getting late so I will say good-night............P



Hope the retail therapy worked.  I remember one week I was doing ww and was completely on plan and had a gain.  I almost quit then and there but I was reminded that this is a lifestyle and a journey...It won't be a straight path that I travel.  I have had many ups and downs so far in my journey...some explainable and some not, but I have kept with it and have a huge loss to show for it.  Put it behind you and move on.  You can't change yesterday or even explain a number, but you can make good choices today and effect great change in the months to come!

SarahMay


----------



## 50sjayne

Well another week of maintaining. I'm really going to cut back though tomorrow so I can indulge Sunday. Got the camera together then realized I didn't have a memory card so I looked on Shop local to find a bargain on one and found one at Radio Shack which is an easy bike ride for me. Ont he way I passed a Hollywood video going out of business and they were just marking down stuff more when I got there. I got The Happening, The Diary of Ellen Rimbauer, (King miniseries) George Carlins last HBO special for my husband, Dancer in the Dark, (Bjork-Deneuve) just in case I feel the urge to make someone cry, Immortal Beloved-somethign I've looked for for Years..., and Gods and Monsters with Ian McKellan and Brendan Fraser--I remember thinking years ago that was something I wanted to see when watching the Academy awards. All $4 each! It was very cool to find stuff I didn't already have. I finally got to watch the Biggest loser tonight and something Miggy said I really related to, soemthing about rediscovering her. I am rediscovering this young girl who never really went away-- who loved to be active and have her own adventures  
As far as books and websites go, I will have to stay with Don't Eat this Book by Morgan Spurlock who did the Supersize me documentary. This message board. Jill's book which I happened to read at the very most perfect time in my life. Winning by Losing.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Hi everybody!
I had a small loss this morning of 0.3.  I'll be giving a push this week to try to get a 2lb loss and finally get under 180 before heading on vacation.
 happy to hear we've got 4 more weeks in the challenge.  That'll help me reach my BL9 goal

Thanks Mikamah for coaching last week!
Thanks Sahbushka for coaching this week!

Off to record some weighins before heading to bed


----------



## jennz

Maiziezoe - How you feel, physically, with your weight loss?  Are you exhausted or energized?  I thought I read somewhere that 2% of your bodyweight  as a loss/week was safe, has anyone else heard that?  

Jen - I think I might have got the idea to refocus from you!  Thanks!

Congrats on everyone's losses - very motivational!  Well today I got on the scale and my gain from yesterday is gone already - too bad it's not Saturday weigh-in! lol

Redwalker  for having that nasty virus at the beach!!  I'm glad you're feeling better and Tigger has her walking buddy back.  

The rain is supposed to hold off until tomorrow so I'll get out and walk the dogs again today.  Yesterday we walked for 25 minutes and I did Walk It Out for 35 and here's the best part - my legs didn't hurt!!  I am sooooo excited by this. Back when I started in BL 8 I had been an inactive hermit since my mom passed away in April.   One day I decided to walk the dogs...3/4 of a mile took 30 minutes and my legs were sooooo sore on the sides of my calves.  I was scared because I was so out of shape.  Yesterday - 1 1/4 miles plus Walk It Out and no pain!


----------



## carmiedog

lisah0711 said:


> Now for the big news.  Because the Biggest Loser 9 finale is in May we have extended the challenge four weeks.  Our new ending date for this challenge is May 14th.  That means we have four more weeks to get closer to our goals!




 oh no! We have (had!) a perfectly timed trip to Chicago on April 17 and I had fully planned on gorging myself. Guess I'll have to behave now, eh?

I've also lost the bulk of my goal and had the rest of this challenge set on easy-cruise.  Now I need to figure out my new goal and give up the idea of slacking.


----------



## tigger813

pjlla- Got the DVDs at BJs. Gotta take the Leslie one back as the Walk Counter doesn't work. I pulled out the tab and nothing. Not going to pay an extra $10 for a jeweler to change the battery as that's what it says has to be done to change it. Now to find my receipt! They Leslie ones were $14.99 but all came with something like the Walk Counter or a stretchie band.

Quiches are finally in the oven. Made the girls their choc chip muffins. Have to make more for junior choir tomorrow.

Hope to do my new Leslie DVD and the Yoga at some point today. Gotta take DD1 to get a communion dress and I need to get more BL protein stuff at Christmas Tree Shop, Cheapest there! ALso hope to ride bikes later with the girls!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## heatherlynn444

we go to disney in a week and I am so afraid it is going to mess up my goal! must buckle down this week!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congrats to those of you posting losses and maintaining numbers  and  to those of us who gained.  This is a great quote from sahbushka who has had great success with her weight loss on that subject:



sahbushka said:


> but I was reminded that this is a lifestyle and a journey...It won't be a straight path that I travel.  I have had many ups and downs so far in my journey...some explainable and some not, but I have kept with it and have a huge loss to show for it.  Put it behind you and move on.  You can't change yesterday or even explain a number, but you can make good choices today and effect great change in the months to come!





lisaviolet said:


> Up .1.  And yes I want to call that a maintain.    I haven't been posting at all.   to all the BLs.



 lisaviolet!  .1 is a maintain to my way of thinking too.  

Hope that your son is feeling better soon, my3princes!  



maiziezoe said:


> The scale was very good to me this week. I'm down 3.7 pounds.
> 
> I do WW online and get 28 points a day... until today, that is. On Fridays I get a pop-up asking me for my weekly weigh in. After I entered my weight today I got a little notice that I am losing weight too fast and it had me retake the "points quiz" and it changed my points from 28 to 29. WHY???
> 
> I'm cleaning out my closet today and getting rid of anything that is above a size 18.



Wow!  Nice loss!  

Interesting about the WW points.  I think jennz is right maybe it adjusted for your activity level.  I figure 1 point is about 50 calories -- maybe use it some days but not others.  WW does some odd things with points.  I get annoyed when something that is WW, like yogurt, is 1 point, but all the other yogurts with the same numbers is 2 points when you input the food.  Or a food where one serving is 2 points but two servings is 5 points -- WW math!  

Isn't it funny that getting rid of clothes that are too big is almost as exciting as getting new clothes!  



50sjayne said:


> . Spent 45 minutes in the jacuzzi also. Really needed it as I was installing Norton...



If you ever decide to try something new I love McAfee and the install isn't too bad -- except for the first time when Norton is holding on as hard as it can!  



jbm02 said:


> THE SCALE FINALLY MOVED!!!!! Wooohoo.  I am down 1 pound.    It has been a tough 4 weeks so I am thrilled, thrilled with a 1 pound loss.  Hopefully that's the start of more moving (down, not up!) for the month of March.



With all that running you are doing the scale will be moving again soon!  



Carys said:


> Lisa, that's good news re: extending the challenge four weeks because I'm going to need it  I've truly been a good girl, but despite dropping three pounds early in the week, the scale crept up five pounds for an overall GAIN of two pounds this week - cruel.  I'm thinking I might take the day off today, regroup, and start afresh the next.  I also just recieved a copy of Sun Tzu's The Art of War, so maybe that'll have some strategies I can apply



 Carys, hope those stray pounds disappear as quickly as they showed up! 



redlight said:


> After a mini-stall, I had a great scale day. I'm down three pounds for the week and am under 150!



How exciting!  



cclovesdis said:


> I had a pretty good day. I'm down .6. I'll take it! Any loss is better than no loss and best of all, that means I managed to maintain my huge loss from last week.



That is super, especially with that big loss the week before.  You can do this!



carmiedog said:


> oh no! We have (had!) a perfectly timed trip to Chicago on April 17 and I had fully planned on gorging myself. Guess I'll have to behave now, eh?
> 
> I've also lost the bulk of my goal and had the rest of this challenge set on easy-cruise.  Now I need to figure out my new goal and give up the idea of slacking.



That's great getting to set a new goal!    Think of your vacation and the challenge extending as more of an opportunity to get right back on track after your vacation.  

I'm off to enjoy the great weather that we are having by getting a head start on spring cleanup -- we never get to do yard work in March!


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> I'm trying to wrap my mind around my 2 pound gain this week.  I really don't completely understand it.  But I'll be heading to Costco some time this weekend and will be refilling the fridge with lots of healthy fruits and veggies, so that should give me a GREAT start for next week.  I'm also going to try and plan out some family dinners that are light on points so I can plan my intake better.



, pjlla.  That is frustrating but you are doing what you should so it is just a matter of time.  You've done so well and you will get to your goal soon!  



heatherlynn444 said:


> we go to disney in a week and I am so afraid it is going to mess up my goal! must buckle down this week!



Aren't you the person who posted about running at the Poly?  Between the running and the walking you should be in good shape and just be sure that no matter what happens at WDW, that you get right back on track.   

Are you flying or driving?  I am starting to think its not the vacation that does me in, its the air travel causing water retention.


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> Welcome back, BUDDY! Missed you! 2 weeks and counting until our weekend at the Cape!!!!!! 4-6 miles on the treadmill! definitely!



That sounds excellent! I hope to be back where I was before the Disney trip.  I am fine now. Thanks everyone.  Yes, I can't wait for out trip too..and to see what your new bathing suit looks like!!!


----------



## pjlla

Carys said:


> Ok, so had pop tarts for breakfast, then realised I'm not ready at this early stage to take an entire day off in weight-gain self pity so I'm stopping the decline before lunchtime - thanks for the encouragement guys   But I think I'm finding very low carb just too hard to maintain, even though I've had success with it in the past.
> 
> So since I'm already paying for WW online, I thought I might actually start using it   We'll see how it goes for a little while, and if it doesn't work for me then I'll switch back again.  I find all the points counting irritating, but sometimes you just need a small piece of chocolate cake without it literally preventing you from losing weight for a week.  Has anyone on this thread made the switch from low carb to WW?



Wow... NICE JOB realizing that you were on a downward slide.  You stopped yourself and pulled yourself back up from the "pop-tart pit of despair".  

I will admit, I am mostly a WW gal, but DH had good success with the Atkins plan a few years ago and it kind of spurrred me on to try it.  I HATED IT!  I am not a big protein fan and honestly, the thought of starting every day with bacon and a huge cheese omelet was not that appealing (well... maybe it appealed for a day or two).  I must admit, I love my carbs... and not just the junky carbs.  I tried the low carb approach for about 10 days and I was DYING for a nice piece of fruit or a high fiber piece of  whole wheat toast by the end.  I went right back to WW.  

The negative thing about the Atkins diet (that is the only low carb diet I am really familiar with) is that it is so "ALL OR NOTHING".... sadly, when DH returned to "regular" eating, he gained back every pound and then some.  He didn't learn ANYTHING about portion control or a healthy balance of foods.  I would LOVE to get him on WW with me, but until it is HIS idea, I won't even approach the subject.  

I'm guess that it might put your body into some sort of "carb shock" initially (converting to WW from a low carb diet), but  keep at it and I'm sure you will see success.  *USE your WW online subscription*.  I keep wishing I had one, but I'm too cheap.  I have used the e-tools in the past and I love the recipe thing that converted your regular recipe into points.... I would pay to use that alone!!

PM me if you want to chat about your food, your exercise, or whatever.  I'm struggling right now myself and maybe we could encourage each other.



sahbushka said:


> Hi, Disney with the Divas was great....though I ate way too much.  The scavenger hunt we had was a blast...my team got 3rd.  Even though it was raining that day it was good.
> 
> 
> Hope the retail therapy worked.  I remember one week I was doing ww and was completely on plan and had a gain.  I almost quit then and there but I was reminded that this is a lifestyle and a journey...It won't be a straight path that I travel.  I have had many ups and downs so far in my journey...some explainable and some not, but I have kept with it and have a huge loss to show for it.  Put it behind you and move on.  You can't change yesterday or even explain a number, but you can make good choices today and effect great change in the months to come!
> 
> SarahMay



WOW... a trip combining DL and girlfriends must be terrific.  I am SO jealous.  Right now I can't imagine a Disney trip without my kids... but when they are grown and gone I'll need to find a group of friends to enjoy Disney with me, as DH is not a big fan.

The retail therapy seemed to help.  I was trying SO HARD to not aim for a "food-as-therapy" approach (for DD especially, as I am try SO HARD to teach her to deal with problems in other ways!!!!), although we did indulge in a bit of chinese food and a lowfat smoothie at Orange Julius.  But we didn't go hog wild and drown our sorrows in a hot fudge sundae!!  




LuvBaloo said:


> Hi everybody!
> I had a small loss this morning of 0.3.  I'll be giving a push this week to try to get a 2lb loss and finally get under 180 before heading on vacation.
> happy to hear we've got 4 more weeks in the challenge.  That'll help me reach my BL9 goal
> 
> Thanks Mikamah for coaching last week!
> Thanks Sahbushka for coaching this week!
> 
> Off to record some weighins before heading to bed



WOOHOO!  Another loss for you!



tigger813 said:


> pjlla- Got the DVDs at BJs. Gotta take the Leslie one back as the Walk Counter doesn't work. I pulled out the tab and nothing. Not going to pay an extra $10 for a jeweler to change the battery as that's what it says has to be done to change it. Now to find my receipt! They Leslie ones were $14.99 but all came with something like the Walk Counter or a stretchie band.
> 
> Quiches are finally in the oven. Made the girls their choc chip muffins. Have to make more for junior choir tomorrow.
> 
> Hope to do my new Leslie DVD and the Yoga at some point today. Gotta take DD1 to get a communion dress and I need to get more BL protein stuff at Christmas Tree Shop, Cheapest there! ALso hope to ride bikes later with the girls!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



Bummer about the counter not working.     I have two of the WATP dvds that came with "stuff".  I have the Fit Cuff, which I actually did this morning, and the weight-belt, which I use EVERY TIME now!  I was tempted at one point to buy the dvd that came with the weighted gloves, but I already have 1 lb. wrist weights that I actually keep in my hands for almost all of my WATP workouts, so I felt like that was unnecessary.  I also already own a few resistance bands, so I haven't bought that dvd either.  



lisah0711 said:


> , pjlla.  That is frustrating but you are doing what you should so it is just a matter of time.  You've done so well and you will get to your goal soon!



Thanks for the words of encouragement.  I really need them this week!!



As for our "retail therapy last night , DD bought two pairs of jeans at Hollister (thank goodness for the clearance shelves!), a few new pairs of pretty underwear at Aeropostale, and got a perfume freebie with a coupon at Victoria's Secret.   I didn't get myself anything, but that is okay.  DD is off to a Rainbow Girls get-together today, so it should be a fun relaxing day for her with some good friends.  She really needs it. She works SO hard with school (honors program with almost straight "A"s) and swimming (on TWO teams and qualifies for Regionals and States!!).  I'm always afraid that she isn't finding a good balance, although she LOVES swimming and never complains about meets, etc.  She is just having a rough time with one class/teacher and it is really bringing her down in a BIG way.  Hopefully next week we can find a way to deal with it for the remaining 66-ish days of school.

For myself and my 2 pound anguish, I stayed very well on plan yesterday, despite some big temptations.  I got in my 60 minutes of exercise and have already done today's 60 minutes (although I may head out for a walk and/or run later if the weather is as nice as is promised).  I have some free time to spend at my scrapbooking table too, so it is an all-around good day!  Staying on plan and getting in my exericse definitely helps me feel more in control, so I can put that weight gain behind me and move on in a positive way.

The men are heading off to an FLL Robotics tournament to check out the high school teams.  DS will be in that age group before I know it!!  

I'm off to update my WISH journal.  I hope everyone has a SUPER SATURDAY!  If you live in New England, enjoy the bit of early spring weather!.....P


----------



## jenanderson

Carys said:


> Also someone asked about my journal quotes, I forgot to mention before, it turns out the page designs start recycling at a certain point so there were only a few more unique quotes before I had ongoing deja vu



That is too bad about the quotes - I liked the ones you had posted. 



jennz said:


> Jen - I think I might have got the idea to refocus from you!  Thanks!
> 
> Yesterday - 1 1/4 miles plus Walk It Out and no pain!



Too funny!  I am constantly making refocus type of goals!  It does help me when I think about it and make lists of things that I can do to remain in control of it all.

I love to hear about how you are walking now and exercising with no pain!!!  That is great!  



heatherlynn444 said:


> we go to disney in a week and I am so afraid it is going to mess up my goal! must buckle down this week!



You won't mess it up!  Disney is a challenge but I know you will be fine!  



pjlla said:


> For myself and my 2 pound anguish, I stayed very well on plan yesterday, despite some big temptations.  I got in my 60 minutes of exercise and have already done today's 60 minutes (although I may head out for a walk and/or run later if the weather is as nice as is promised).  I have some free time to spend at my scrapbooking table too, so it is an all-around good day!  Staying on plan and getting in my exericse definitely helps me feel more in control, so I can put that weight gain behind me and move on in a positive way.



Love to see how you are doing everything you still need to do and are not letting the 2 pounds get you down too much.  You are so dedicated to your exercise and diet that I am sure you will see the results you want soon!!!!  


I have had a busy morning already - several loads of laundry (up and down 2 flights of steps several times is good exercise), vacuuming, cleaned all 3 bathrooms, picked up my bedroom, cleaned the entry way and a few more little things.  Feeling good about being motivated.  

Breakfast was a large grapefruit and some diet wheat toast.  I really wanted oatmeal but am out of milk and that is the only way I will eat it.  I am planning a low point lunch as well before DH and I have a wonderful homemade Italian dinner later tonight.  

I have to go to a meeting for work but will come home for a run this afternoon.  I am so happy that it has been above 30° here lately...running in my skirt and lightweight shirt is so nice!  I hope that we do 7K today.  

Alright, have to keep motivated and get going again.  Have a great day everyone!
Jen


----------



## pjlla

jenanderson said:


> Love to see how you are doing everything you still need to do and are not letting the 2 pounds get you down too much.  You are so dedicated to your exercise and diet that I am sure you will see the results you want soon!!!!
> 
> 
> I have had a busy morning already - several loads of laundry (up and down 2 flights of steps several times is good exercise), vacuuming, cleaned all 3 bathrooms, picked up my bedroom, cleaned the entry way and a few more little things.  Feeling good about being motivated.
> 
> Breakfast was a large grapefruit and some diet wheat toast.  I really wanted oatmeal but am out of milk and that is the only way I will eat it.  I am planning a low point lunch as well before DH and I have a wonderful homemade Italian dinner later tonight.
> 
> I have to go to a meeting for work but will come home for a run this afternoon.  I am so happy that it has been above 30° here lately...running in my skirt and lightweight shirt is so nice!  I hope that we do 7K today.
> 
> Alright, have to keep motivated and get going again.  Have a great day everyone!
> Jen



You put me to SHAME this morning!  I've stripped DS's bed and thrown in a load of laundry.  I folded/put away one load.  I emptied the dish drainer and got DS to empty the dishwasher.  I made breakfast for everyone and cleaned up.  But that is IT!  No vacumming, no dusting, nothing else. And you know what?  It is going to stay that way!!!    I'm heading to my scrapbook table.  The only other housework I will do today is making my bed.  My scrapbook table is in my bedroom and I CANNOT work and look at an unmade bed.  

Off to enjoy just a few hours to myself!.................P


----------



## sahbushka

Saturday's QOTD:  Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months rolleyes1), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back?  Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?

Have a great day all and I challenge each and every one of you to drink at least 8 oz's of water as soon as you read this!

Off to drink my water and to the gym for the first time in 2 weeks!

SarahMay


----------



## mikamah

sahbushka said:


> Hi Folks....my name is SarahMay and I will be your coach for the week.  I did not weigh in this week because I was in Disneyland but I am pretty sure I gained a bunch so I am excited to be your coach as it always helps me get back on track!  I will be back on later today with the QOTD (hopefully).
> 
> Have a great day all and remember to drink your water!
> 
> SarahMay


Hi SarahMay!  Love to hear more about your trip.  Thank you for coaching this week.



jennz said:


> Good morning everyone!  The sun is shining is and it's supposed to be 47 today, I think I can get outside for a walk after work!
> 
> I'm up on my weigh in...trying to figure out why since I've been showing a deficit every day.  Since this has been 2 1/2 months now I've gotten a little "sloppy" and need to tighten up. Here's what I think I need to adjust:
> 1.  Daily exercise, not 3 or 4 times/week - also this does not need to be sweaty til I fall on the floor exercise, movement counts!  Get my steps in!
> 2.  Write down every little bite - 1/8 of dd's ww frozen pizza before cheer practice is 40 calories.  And I think I must have missed counting some of those pesky little Kisses.
> 3.  Calories aren't equal - chocolate calories count more than strawberry calories when it comes to where they land on my body!
> 4.  Crystal Light is NOT the same as water...drink my water straight!
> 
> Now I need to print this out so I can remember it!    I do feel more in control having written it out.


Jenn, sounds like you have a great plan to get you back on track.  Those little bites through the day can add up.  Hope you were able to get out and enjoy some of this beautiful weather.  It's is 45 degrees here today!!  I love it.



pjlla said:


> I'm trying to wrap my mind around my 2 pound gain this week.  I really don't completely understand it.  But I'll be heading to Costco some time this weekend and will be refilling the fridge with lots of healthy fruits and veggies, so that should give me a GREAT start for next week.  I'm also going to try and plan out some family dinners that are light on points so I can plan my intake better.


Hang in there Pamela.  It's so frustrating to see those gains, but sometimes we give too much power to the scale.  You have been doing so well these past months, try to remember all those non scale victories you've had, your clothes, your ability to exercise and breathe.  You are such an inspiration to me.  Sometimes our bodies are just hanging onto fluid, and won't give it up when we want them to.  Nice plan for the shopping and food plan for the week.  I hope you see that 2 pounds gone next week. 



lisaviolet said:


> Up .1.  And yes I want to call that a maintain.
> 
> I haven't been posting at all.   to all the BLs.


Of course that is a maintain!  How could you possibly think otherwise.  Why my one pound gain is almost a maintain!



my3princes said:


> I'm home with a sick son today.  Actually he seems fine now, but he wasn't during the night.  I'm putting the time to good use and doing cleaning.  First my email box, now I'm hitting the laundry pile and bathrooms.  These were on tap for this weekend so I'm getting a jumpstart.  Since the sun is shining I think I'll eith walk or jog to the post office when the older kids get home.  I'm sure middle son will go with me.


Hope he's feeling better.



maiziezoe said:


> The scale was very good to me this week. I'm down 3.7 pounds.
> 
> I do WW online and get 28 points a day... until today, that is. On Fridays I get a pop-up asking me for my weekly weigh in. After I entered my weight today I got a little notice that I am losing weight too fast and it had me retake the "points quiz" and it changed my points from 28 to 29. WHY???


Congrats on the loss.  If you are feeling good, and not feeling hungry and deprived, I wouldn't worry about what ww says.  They are strict on the only losing .5 - 2 pounds a week, but everyone is different.  I also think they have to stick to their rules, because I'm sure some people want to lose an unhealthy amount of weight, and they need to protect themselves as a corporation too.  I say celebrate the 3.7!!!!   



redwalker said:


> Hi everyone, I am back from Disney. Had a great time with the family for the 5 days we went.  I did get the norovirus for the second week we were at Coco Beach.  OH well...it was still fun!  Now back to business.  I only gained a few pounds being away for almost 2 weeks...not to bad.  Need to get back to my water intake of 90oz. I hope you all have a great weekend!


Welcome back. Sorry you were sick, but glad you had a wonderful time.



pjlla said:


> I am still having trouble wrapping my mind around this week's 2 pound gain.  I can't believe how it hung in my mind all day.  But hopefully it will motivate me to really stay on track this week.
> 
> I took DD out for some "retail therapy" tonight after swim practice.  She had a bad day at school so I thought a little bit of fun time was in order. She was needing new jeans anyhow, so it was a good excuse.
> 
> I only had 6 points left for the day and our mall doesn't have a really large food court.  I ended up sharing a plate of chinese with DD.  I actually ate very little and was still extremely hungry... but I figured I had used all of my remaining points so I stopped.  It was SO tempting to grab a pretzel at Aunt Annie's or a latte at Dunkin Donuts or an ice cream at Dairy Queen..... but I didn't.  I hit McDonald's down the road from the mall on the way home for a decaf coffee with skim milk and used my one remaining point for a half a bagel thin with a half a Tb. of Better N Peanut Butter... that was my 20th point for the day so I am going to bed hungry.  I guess that is the price I am paying for using my dinner points so unwisely.
> 
> Getting late so I will say good-night............P


Nice job staying on plan with all those challenges.  Aunt Annies cinnamon sticks are my favorite.  Hang in there.  Hope you treated yourself to a non-food treat. 



Carys said:


> Ok, so had pop tarts for breakfast, then realised I'm not ready at this early stage to take an entire day off in weight-gain self pity so I'm stopping the decline before lunchtime - thanks for the encouragement guys   But I think I'm finding very low carb just too hard to maintain, even though I've had success with it in the past.
> 
> So since I'm already paying for WW online, I thought I might actually start using it   We'll see how it goes for a little while, and if it doesn't work for me then I'll switch back again.  I find all the points counting irritating, but sometimes you just need a small piece of chocolate cake without it literally preventing you from losing weight for a week.  Has anyone on this thread made the switch from low carb to WW?


I've not done low carb, but have done ww manytimes, and now they are definitely more carb conscious, and encouraging you to eat the healthy carbs, and it is a well balanced plan.  The tracking is helpful to keeping your daily calories in range, and it is nice to be able to have any treat you might need each week.  You just can't have them every day, but there is so much flexibility in the plan with the weekly allowance points, that you don't have to feel deprived.  Good luck. 



jennz said:


> Yesterday we walked for 25 minutes and I did Walk It Out for 35 and here's the best part - my legs didn't hurt!!  I am sooooo excited by this. Back when I started in BL 8 I had been an inactive hermit since my mom passed away in April.   One day I decided to walk the dogs...3/4 of a mile took 30 minutes and my legs were sooooo sore on the sides of my calves.  I was scared because I was so out of shape.  Yesterday - 1 1/4 miles plus Walk It Out and no pain!


That is awesome progress to see and feel.  It must make you feel sooooo good.  



carmiedog said:


> oh no! We have (had!) a perfectly timed trip to Chicago on April 17 and I had fully planned on gorging myself. Guess I'll have to behave now, eh?
> 
> I've also lost the bulk of my goal and had the rest of this challenge set on easy-cruise.  Now I need to figure out my new goal and give up the idea of slacking.


I don't think you have to totally behave, (i know I wouldn't), because you'll still have a few weeks to work off the vacation before the final week.  



tigger813 said:


> Gotta take DD1 to get a communion dress and I need to get more BL protein stuff at Christmas Tree Shop, Cheapest there! ALso hope to ride bikes later with the girls!


I just got my son a first communion suit from on line, and it fit!!  Our church encourages the boys to wear all white, and it is beautiful.  There's not much out there for boys, but tons' of girls dresses. Have fun.  We are also going to put some air in our tires today and get the bikes out.  It's gorgeous out.  Enjoy.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm off to enjoy the great weather that we are having by getting a head start on spring cleanup -- we never get to do yard work in March!


Whoo hoo!!  Me too!!!!



pjlla said:


> You put me to SHAME this morning!  I've stripped DS's bed and thrown in a load of laundry.  I folded/put away one load.  I emptied the dish drainer and got DS to empty the dishwasher.  I made breakfast for everyone and cleaned up.  But that is IT!  No vacumming, no dusting, nothing else. And you know what?  It is going to stay that way!!!    I'm heading to my scrapbook table.  The only other housework I will do today is making my bed.  My scrapbook table is in my bedroom and I CANNOT work and look at an unmade bed.
> 
> Off to enjoy just a few hours to myself!.................P


Well you both put me to shame, I've only folded one load of laundry, and my house is a mess, but it's going to stay that way till tomorrow.

I got out and walked to the park this morning and did day week 1, day 3 of c25k and it felt great to finally do 3 days in one week.  I feel like I"m going to stick with it.  Eating has been better the past few days, and hoping to keep it up.  Michael has ccd in the morning, so I"ll walk while he's there, and we're going to take a bike ride today too, and clean up the yard a bit.  

Hope you all have a nice weekend, and are blessed with some nice weather like we are here in new england.  I can just feel spring in the air.


----------



## tigger813

Successful shopping trip! Got DD1 a white dress that she can also wear for Easter. Got DD2 a pink dress with a sweater to match. Exchanged the Walk counter for one that actually works. No Problem. Didn't see any bathing suits that I liked. I will probably run to Target week after next or the TJ Maxx nearby. I saw a few there I liked. Just finished lunch. Gotta do some more cleaning and we want to go outside in awhile.

Got over the door racks for the bedrooms and closet doors so we can hang our coats and jackets up again. All the hooks were falling out of the doors so this is better and more permanent. 

Time to get moving! May open some windows to air out the house. The thermometer is reading 54 degrees!


----------



## lovedvc

Well I realized today that I'm 3 lbs up from the lowest that I have gotten to in this challenge.  I just don't understand it.  I think it's time to have my mouth sewn shut.  My husband would probably be happy.  Can't figure my body out.  It was so easy 4 years ago, I was able to drop 50 lbs in 7 months.  Now I'm lucky if I can drop 5. Thank god I only gained 15 lbs back from the original 50.  I truly believe it is harder to maintain than it is too lose.  I'm sorry, I know some of you will not agree.  I kick my butt at least 4 times a week burning between 700 and 1000 calories.  I have to learn to love my body for what it is, not the number category that I fit into.  I'm 158 lbs at 5'4" and wear a size 6.  I should be happy with that, but it's killing me I know those 15 lbs get me into a size 4 and those 4's feel so good.  I have tried every diet and I mean every diet, Suzanne Somers, South Beach, Atkins,  WW points and WW Core.  The one that took off the 50 lbs was WW core and now it doesn't work for me.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Having an OP week so far. I ate only my minimum number of points yesterday and earned 4 APs. Today, I will be using some of my weeklies. I've got in lots of walking today and already earned 2 APs. I'm planning to get in some Wii Fit+ after dinner. We are having sliders made with 90% beef. I'll probably have 1 plus some veggies. I'm hoping to stay under 30 points for the day and to earn another 2 or more APs. I'll probably do 1 mile of the 5 mile WATP plus the BL Jumstart DVD Cardio Levels 1 & 2 in addition to a good jog/run using the Wii. I think my sister is going to join me for the run.

QOTD: I would most likely weigh myself right away especailly since I'm one of those people who weighs myself every time I use the Wii Fit. To get back on track, I'd start counting points right away and get in as much exercise as possible. Also, I'd get in lots of water because a lot of the food is high in sodium.

Will probably check back in later!


----------



## cclovesdis

I ended up eating 31 points today, which is more than I would have liked, but still ok in terms of planning for the week. I also earned 7 APs today. We have this exercise machine where you can burn 230+ calories in 15 minutes. That seems high to me, but I do start sweating within a minute or 2 of using it, so it's definitely an intense workout. I ended up doing that instead of the Wii Fit+. I love the BL Jumpstart Workout. The cardio routines are great, IMO. I got in 8+ glasses of water too. I'm off for the night. My doing something for myself is going to be going to bed early. Night!


----------



## jenanderson

pjlla said:


> You put me to SHAME this morning!  I've stripped DS's bed and thrown in a load of laundry.  I folded/put away one load.  I emptied the dish drainer and got DS to empty the dishwasher.  I made breakfast for everyone and cleaned up.  But that is IT!  No vacumming, no dusting, nothing else. And you know what?  It is going to stay that way!!!    I'm heading to my scrapbook table.  The only other housework I will do today is making my bed.  My scrapbook table is in my bedroom and I CANNOT work and look at an unmade bed.
> 
> Off to enjoy just a few hours to myself!.................P



I hope you enjoyed your scrapbooking!  I did get a lot done this morning but that was kind of it.  I had the meeting at work, a long run, a bit of shopping and a nice night with the family.  I will have more housework to do tomorrow.  



mikamah said:


> I got out and walked to the park this morning and did day week 1, day 3 of c25k and it felt great to finally do 3 days in one week.  I feel like I"m going to stick with it.



I am so happy that you are doing well with your C25K!  That is great that you got the full 3 days in one week - you can do it!!!!  



tigger813 said:


> Didn't see any bathing suits that I liked. I will probably run to Target week after next or the TJ Maxx nearby. I saw a few there I liked.



I am dreading swim suit season.  I need a new suit but to not want to go try them on...it has to be the most depressing thing in the world to me.  I am hoping that since I have lost 22 pounds it will be at least a bit better and I am hoping it will motivate me to keep going towards the other 28 I still have to lose!  



lovedvc said:


> I have to learn to love my body for what it is, not the number category that I fit into.  I'm 158 lbs at 5'4" and wear a size 6.  I should be happy with that, but it's killing me I know those 15 lbs get me into a size 4 and those 4's feel so good.



It is so hard to learn to love our bodies.  I know that I am no where near that at this point but you are so close.  I hope that you can keep going and reach what you are seeking!  We can all do it with support from one another.



cclovesdis said:


> My doing something for myself is going to be going to bed early. Night!



Nice!  I am hoping that tomorrow my something for myself will be a nap!  I love to sleep!  

I had a great day!  It is so beautiful here today...I think it might have even reached 50°.  Here is one of the best things...I ran a full 7K without stopping!  To all of you doing the C25K, that is what I started with.  I started with having a hard time running even one minute and hated how I hurt, how out of shape I felt and how hard it was to get going.  I can't say I love running but I feel so positive when I do it now.  You all can do it too!  My big reward was going to the running store and buying 2 new running skirts that I wanted!  I am so excited to run again tomorrow in my new skirt!!!  I had a totally off program night as I cooked an incredible Italian meal for DH and I to have a nice dinner together.  I did lower the fat content in the recipe and played with the ingredients but I am not going to worry about points tonight.  I did not eat beyond feeling full and I know I ate at least 1/2 of what I would have eaten before my January.  Sometimes it is important to know what I ate is fine and not measure everything out.  It was a nice dinner by candlelight with DH!  Off to bed soon.

Alright, hope everyone has a great night!
Jen


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I haven't been on in a few days.  I stopped reading on Thursday in order to save some posts for my beloved me-time on Friday mornings when both girls are dropped at school and I have 2 1/2 hours to sit with my laptop at the library near my younger daughter's preschool, sipping on a Starbucks Venti, soy, sugar-free, cinnamon dolce misto and perusing the Biggest Loser thread.

I missed my Friday morning ritual the week before (Feb.26) when my car hit a pothole loosening that protective plastic covering at the front bottom of our Odyssey (I had to call AAA and it took up most of my morning...boo!).  This last Friday, I decided to get my run in really quick before heading over to the library.  I'm on Week 8 of the C25K and as I arrived at the trail, I all of a sudden decided, "What if I just run the entire 5K no matter how long it takes?"  SO I DID!  It took me 46 minutes and 31 seconds, but I ran the whole thing!  This is quite a feat for someone who was dreading Week 2 when Week 1's one minute intervals seemed to last 10 minutes each. 

After I finished the 3.2 mile run, I decided it was time to reward myself, so I took Carys' idea and zipped over to the mall (in my car this time!) and spent some time in the Yankee Candle store perusing my options.  I ended up getting a blueberry scone and a mango salsa small jar candle (they were on sale 2 for $20) and a big jar of the Vanilla Lime (also on sale!).  Yummy!

Last, but not least, I had a 3.5 pound loss this week!  That puts me at 222.5 pounds and 25.5 pounds lost since I started this challenge on January 1st!  I'm only 3 1/2 pounds away from meeting my first major weightloss milestone of losing all the weight I've put on and kept on since becoming pregnant with my oldest DD!


----------



## heatherlynn444

lisah0711 said:


> :
> 
> Aren't you the person who posted about running at the Poly?  Between the running and the walking you should be in good shape and just be sure that no matter what happens at WDW, that you get right back on track.
> 
> Are you flying or driving?  I am starting to think its not the vacation that does me in, its the air travel causing water retention.




ya that's me! I have run to and from the poly from the GF several times. 
we are driving this time to save money, so hopefully I won't have any problems!


----------



## sahbushka

Oops, double post!


----------



## sahbushka

Hi everyone...so today has been a crazy day.  My father in law was in a car accident this afternoon...he was t-boned by another car...his car is totaled and he is in the er but it looks like he will be alright.  My husband and his brother at the hospital with him now.  I have to admit to being a hint more out of control with my eating after I heard about it.  I didn't do too much damage and am chewing gum now so I think I will be alright.

I had a decent work out at the gym this morning and was finally able to get out and weed my flower bed...it felt nice to get that done.  I also did 2 loads of laundry...I still need to clean the bathrooms though.

As for more on my disney trip...I don't remember what I have written about it so far.  Did I mention that my legs and feet didn't hurt even once!  Usually I have to take Tylenol every few hours to even function when at DL but this time I didn't need it!

We did a scavenger hunt in the rain on Saturday and my team got 3rd!

I won the prize at the baby shower we had for one of the ladies in the group!  I got a pink mickey walet!  So cute!

We had over 50 Divas who joined us at one point or another!  Speaking of which, if any of the ladies here would like to join us you are welcome to!  You can find us on the Disneyland board...can't miss us! 

I am going to go ahead and post Sunday's QOTD now since I am on West coast time and I would like it to be there in the morning for the East coasters!

Sunday's QOTD:  Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?

Have a good day ladies and please don't forget to drink that water!

SarahMay


----------



## tigger813

Keeping it the same. I hope to still reach it by the end of this month. I want to lose about 6 more in the next 2 weeks. 

Gotta get motivated again this week! Will try and do some stuff tomorrow afternoon. I want to do the Yoga and the new Leslie Sansone DVD. The walk counter still isn't working right even though it's a new one. I'll have to fiddle around with it tomorrow.  Just want to get on track again! No more drinks this weekend. Just lots of water. Having homemade ribs for dinner tomorrow so I'll have to be good the rest of the day. 

Have a good night all!


----------



## pjlla

sahbushka said:


> Saturday's QOTD:  Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months rolleyes1), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back?  Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?
> 
> Have a great day all and I challenge each and every one of you to drink at least 8 oz's of water as soon as you read this!
> 
> Off to drink my water and to the gym for the first time in 2 weeks!
> 
> SarahMay



Before I leave I set a "back on plan" time for myself... usually the morning after returning.  First thing that morning I hit the scale, record the results in my journal and get RIGHT BACK ON PLAN that day... eating right and exercise.  It is the only way for me.... otherwise the vacation eating mode just never stops!!  And believe me, this is the voice of experience talking!!



mikamah said:


> Hang in there Pamela.  It's so frustrating to see those gains, but sometimes we give too much power to the scale.  You have been doing so well these past months, try to remember all those non scale victories you've had, your clothes, your ability to exercise and breathe.  You are such an inspiration to me.  Sometimes our bodies are just hanging onto fluid, and won't give it up when we want them to.  Nice plan for the shopping and food plan for the week.  I hope you see that 2 pounds gone next week.
> 
> Nice job staying on plan with all those challenges.  Aunt Annies cinnamon sticks are my favorite.  Hang in there.  Hope you treated yourself to a non-food treat.
> 
> 
> Well you both put me to shame, I've only folded one load of laundry, and my house is a mess, but it's going to stay that way till tomorrow.
> 
> I got out and walked to the park this morning and did day week 1, day 3 of c25k and it felt great to finally do 3 days in one week.  I feel like I"m going to stick with it.  Eating has been better the past few days, and hoping to keep it up.  Michael has ccd in the morning, so I"ll walk while he's there, and we're going to take a bike ride today too, and clean up the yard a bit.
> 
> Hope you all have a nice weekend, and are blessed with some nice weather like we are here in new england.  I can just feel spring in the air.



Thanks for your encouraging words.  I  am feeling better today.

Leave the housework and enjoy the beautiful weather this weekend.  It won't last!!



lovedvc said:


> Well I realized today that I'm 3 lbs up from the lowest that I have gotten to in this challenge.  I just don't understand it.  I think it's time to have my mouth sewn shut.  My husband would probably be happy.  Can't figure my body out.  It was so easy 4 years ago, I was able to drop 50 lbs in 7 months.  Now I'm lucky if I can drop 5. Thank god I only gained 15 lbs back from the original 50.  I truly believe it is harder to maintain than it is too lose.  I'm sorry, I know some of you will not agree.  I kick my butt at least 4 times a week burning between 700 and 1000 calories.  I have to learn to love my body for what it is, not the number category that I fit into.  I'm 158 lbs at 5'4" and wear a size 6.  I should be happy with that, but it's killing me I know those 15 lbs get me into a size 4 and those 4's feel so good.  I have tried every diet and I mean every diet, Suzanne Somers, South Beach, Atkins,  WW points and WW Core.  The one that took off the 50 lbs was WW core and now it doesn't work for me.



Well, I can certainly understand your frustrations, especially with my bad week on the scale.  Age definitely has something to do with it.  It is definitely harder to lose weight as you get older (although I don't know how old you are).

Have you talked with your WW leader about this?  Maybe he/she would have a suggestion.  Hang in there... you've done it before, you know you can do it again!!




cclovesdis said:


> I ended up eating 31 points today, which is more than I would have liked, but still ok in terms of planning for the week. I also earned 7 APs today. We have this exercise machine where you can burn 230+ calories in 15 minutes. That seems high to me, but I do start sweating within a minute or 2 of using it, so it's definitely an intense workout. I ended up doing that instead of the Wii Fit+. I love the BL Jumpstart Workout. The cardio routines are great, IMO. I got in 8+ glasses of water too. I'm off for the night. My doing something for myself is going to be going to bed early. Night!



Hope you had/have a good night's sleep!  Going over your points plan by 1 pt isn't really any big deal.  Don't worry about it.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I haven't been on in a few days.  I stopped reading on Thursday in order to save some posts for my beloved me-time on Friday mornings when both girls are dropped at school and I have 2 1/2 hours to sit with my laptop at the library near my younger daughter's preschool, sipping on a Starbucks Venti, soy, sugar-free, cinnamon dolce misto and perusing the Biggest Loser thread.
> 
> I missed my Friday morning ritual the week before (Feb.26) when my car hit a pothole loosening that protective plastic covering at the front bottom of our Odyssey (I had to call AAA and it took up most of my morning...boo!).  This last Friday, I decided to get my run in really quick before heading over to the library.  I'm on Week 8 of the C25K and as I arrived at the trail, I all of a sudden decided, "What if I just run the entire 5K no matter how long it takes?"  SO I DID!  It took me 46 minutes and 31 seconds, but I ran the whole thing!  This is quite a feat for someone who was dreading Week 2 when Week 1's one minute intervals seemed to last 10 minutes each.
> 
> After I finished the 3.2 mile run, I decided it was time to reward myself, so I took Carys' idea and zipped over to the mall (in my car this time!) and spent some time in the Yankee Candle store perusing my options.  I ended up getting a blueberry scone and a mango salsa small jar candle (they were on sale 2 for $20) and a big jar of the Vanilla Lime (also on sale!).  Yummy!
> 
> Last, but not least, I had a 3.5 pound loss this week!  That puts me at 222.5 pounds and 25.5 pounds lost since I started this challenge on January 1st!  I'm only 3 1/2 pounds away from meeting my first major weightloss milestone of losing all the weight I've put on and kept on since becoming pregnant with my oldest DD!



WOW on the run!!  That is kind of how my first 5K run began too.... one day I was running intervals and realized that I really felt like I could keep going.  So the next day I did!

And another WOW on the 3.5 loss this week.  



sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone...so today has been a crazy day.  My father in law was in a car accident this afternoon...he was t-boned by another car...his car is totaled and he is in the er but it looks like he will be alright.  My husband and his brother at the hospital with him now.  I have to admit to being a hint more out of control with my eating after I heard about it.  I didn't do too much damage and am chewing gum now so I think I will be alright.
> 
> I had a decent work out at the gym this morning and was finally able to get out and weed my flower bed...it felt nice to get that done.  I also did 2 loads of laundry...I still need to clean the bathrooms though.
> 
> As for more on my disney trip...I don't remember what I have written about it so far.  Did I mention that my legs and feet didn't hurt even once!  Usually I have to take Tylenol every few hours to even function when at DL but this time I didn't need it!
> 
> We did a scavenger hunt in the rain on Saturday and my team got 3rd!
> 
> I won the prize at the baby shower we had for one of the ladies in the group!  I got a pink mickey walet!  So cute!
> 
> We had over 50 Divas who joined us at one point or another!  Speaking of which, if any of the ladies here would like to join us you are welcome to!  You can find us on the Disneyland board...can't miss us!
> 
> I am going to go ahead and post Sunday's QOTD now since I am on West coast time and I would like it to be there in the morning for the East coasters!
> 
> Sunday's QOTD:  Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?
> 
> Have a good day ladies and please don't forget to drink that water!
> 
> SarahMay



First of all, I'll say a prayer for your DFIL.  Glad to hear that it sounds like he will be okay.  

The more I hear about your trip, the more fun it sounds like!!

As far as the QOTD goes...  my plan hasn't really changed.  I am hoping to reach goal VERY soon... even before this challenge is scheduled to end.  I hope to be firmly in a "maintaining mode" when we end this.

I had a great day today.... did my 60 minutes this morning and stayed well on plan ALL DAY.

Just a word of warning.... if you plan on visiting Costco any time soon and want a snack at the food court, I suggest you google the nutrition information first.  I was absolutely STUNNED at how unhealthy most of the items are!!  Except for the fat free frozen yogurt and the smoothies, almost every food item they sell has fat grams somewhere between 15 and 30.... and a calorie range of 450-660!!  A single slice of cheese pizza (albeit a large slice) is  more than 15 points!! (We couldn't figure it out exactly because the points slider didn't go that high!!!!!!)  That is 2/3 of my daily calories!!  Needless to say, I skipped the pizza today.

We bought LOADS and LOADS of fresh fruits and veggies... so it should be very easy to eat well for the next few weeks!  I look forward to making the Cream of Asparagus soup tomorrow!!  I already made a HUGE bowl of fruit salad and we had some for dessert tonight.... the rest will be enjoyed at breakfast tomorrow.  

TTY tommorrow....................P


----------



## cclovesdis

heatherlynn444 said:


> ya that's me! I have run to and from the poly from the GF several times.
> we are driving this time to save money, so hopefully I won't have any problems!



I went with my sister last January and here is what I did. I gained about 2 pounds, which I attributed to not eating enough. I follow Weight Watchers and I earned so many Activity Points that I never ate that I probably gained weight because of it. Here are some ideas for you, FWIW.

Drink lots of water.

Split/share when you can.

Order salads and ask for dressing on the side whenever possible.

Pack some healthy snacks that you love to eat on the road and/or hotel. We actually packed breakfasts and bought milk from the food court each morning. This allowed me to know the exact points for a full meal.

I also calculated points for commonly served items throughout WDW before I left and brought that with me. I didn't worry too much about what I ate, because of the walking, but I did try to order the healthiest item available. 

That doesn't mean I didn't indulge. We shared a flatbread from Captain 
Cook's and we each ate a caramel covered apple. I guessed on the points for the flatbread, but I knew the points for the caramel covered apple. The latter fit into my day with all the walking.

I should mention that my sister and I have been known to crisscross MK/AK/DHS multiple times in a day based on wait times, where we want to eat, etc. We've also walked from Future World to World Showcase a few times in a day and around World Showcase multiple times in the same day. I probably averaged 22,000 steps a day. One day, we did 3 parks.

I'm sure you'll do great. When we went in August I followed the same tactics and I'm pretty sure I maintained. I know there are people who post on other Dis threads that they have lost while there. I'm not at all surprised.

Best of luck to you!

CC


----------



## jenanderson

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I haven't been on in a few days.  I stopped reading on Thursday in order to save some posts for my beloved me-time on Friday mornings when both girls are dropped at school and I have 2 1/2 hours to sit with my laptop at the library near my younger daughter's preschool, sipping on a Starbucks Venti, soy, sugar-free, cinnamon dolce misto and perusing the Biggest Loser thread.
> 
> After I finished the 3.2 mile run, I decided it was time to reward myself, so I took Carys' idea and zipped over to the mall (in my car this time!) and spent some time in the Yankee Candle store perusing my options.  I ended up getting a blueberry scone and a mango salsa small jar candle (they were on sale 2 for $20) and a big jar of the Vanilla Lime (also on sale!).  Yummy!
> 
> Last, but not least, I had a 3.5 pound loss this week!  That puts me at 222.5 pounds and 25.5 pounds lost since I started this challenge on January 1st!  I'm only 3 1/2 pounds away from meeting my first major weightloss milestone of losing all the weight I've put on and kept on since becoming pregnant with my oldest DD!



First, I am sorry you had to miss your Friday morning ritual...it sounds so nice.  I always get up early before the rest of the family and enjoy getting caught up before the day starts and it is something I really look forward to.  

Next, WAY TO GO on your run!  It is so amazing to me to read of all the success stories with the C25K.  I would have never thought (before trying it) that I running program would work for so many different people.

Finally, WOW on the weight loss!  I bet you feel great!



sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone...so today has been a crazy day.  My father in law was in a car accident this afternoon...he was t-boned by another car...his car is totaled and he is in the er but it looks like he will be alright.  My husband and his brother at the hospital with him now.  I have to admit to being a hint more out of control with my eating after I heard about it.  I didn't do too much damage and am chewing gum now so I think I will be alright.



I am so sorry to hear about your FIL - but am relieved to hear it sounds like he is alright.  That type of stress is never good and those of us who are stress eaters really seem to struggle with things like this.  I am happy that you didn't do much damage!  



pjlla said:


> Leave the housework and enjoy the beautiful weather this weekend.  It won't last!!



This is so true!  I should have stayed outside longer yesterday because this morning it is wet, gloomy and not nearly as beautiful as it was yesterday.  At least it did not snow!



cclovesdis said:


> I went with my sister last January and here is what I did. I gained about 2 pounds, which I attributed to not eating enough. I follow Weight Watchers and I earned so many Activity Points that I never ate that I probably gained weight because of it. Here are some ideas for you, FWIW.
> 
> Drink lots of water.
> 
> Split/share when you can.
> 
> Order salads and ask for dressing on the side whenever possible.
> 
> Pack some healthy snacks that you love to eat on the road and/or hotel. We actually packed breakfasts and bought milk from the food court each morning. This allowed me to know the exact points for a full meal.
> 
> I also calculated points for commonly served items throughout WDW before I left and brought that with me. I didn't worry too much about what I ate, because of the walking, but I did try to order the healthiest item available.
> 
> That doesn't mean I didn't indulge. We shared a flatbread from Captain
> Cook's and we each ate a caramel covered apple. I guessed on the points for the flatbread, but I knew the points for the caramel covered apple. The latter fit into my day with all the walking.
> 
> I should mention that my sister and I have been known to crisscross MK/AK/DHS multiple times in a day based on wait times, where we want to eat, etc. We've also walked from Future World to World Showcase a few times in a day and around World Showcase multiple times in the same day. I probably averaged 22,000 steps a day. One day, we did 3 parks.
> 
> I'm sure you'll do great. When we went in August I followed the same tactics and I'm pretty sure I maintained. I know there are people who post on other Dis threads that they have lost while there. I'm not at all surprised.
> 
> Best of luck to you!
> 
> CC



That is a great list of ideas!  I am going to copy it and paste it into a word document to save for my trip in March of next year.  I always feel so out of control when I go to WDW and I want to be more prepared for our next trip.  When I went to WDW and cruised this past August, I gained over 10 pounds!    I know a lot of it was from on the cruise but I am planning on being more prepared for the next trip!


----------



## jenanderson

*Saturday's QOTD: Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months (), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back? Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?*

In the past, I would not have weighed in right away...I would have tried to hide from the scale.  I  now know the best thing for me is to face things head on and step on the scale immediately!  I would then make a list of things I need to do to get back on track...including coming here and posting my plan.  I have to have some way to hold me accountable for what I say I want to do.  I know I would have to work at getting back on track right away or it just gets worse.

*Sunday's QOTD: Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?*

I think I do need to adjust my goal.  I am worried if I don't, I will be giving myself an excuse to take it a bit easier and will not do as good as I know I can.  In some ways I am not sure though because I am wondering if my original goal was realistic and if I was expecting too much too fast.  Even though that may be true, I think just setting the bar even a couple of pounds higher will keep me on track a bit better with the extra weeks.  

Hope everyone has a great day!  I am off to the laundry room  to keep going with my never ending laundry problem!  

Jen


----------



## pjlla

Morning friends!  It looks like we will have another sunny day here today!  Just enough to give me a big case of "spring fever"!

Thankfully the schedule is clear today, so it will be a "hang around and relax" kind of day.  I don't usually exercise on Sunday, but I may call a neighbor to see if she wants to walk.  I hate to miss out on this beautiful day.

I never made it to my scrapbooking table yesterday, as DD called to be picked up about 90 minutes ahead of schedule.  But that was okay, because when I picked her up, I noticed a scrapbooking store I had never been too before!!    Needless to say I stopped there after I picked her up for a quick look-see.  I can't wait to go back when I have more time (and more $$).

But I will DEFINITELY be scrapping today!  I'm going to run the vacuume around here a bit, throw in a load of laundry, and head to my table very soon!

The lovely fruit I bought yesterday at Costco smelled so good when I went out to the mudroom this morning (not enough room in the fridge so we left it in the unheated mudroom last night).  I've already had my eggs and hot drink... I will enjoy my 1/2 C of fruit salad in a few minutes....YUMMMM.

Off to update my WISH journal..............P


----------



## heatherlynn444

cclovesdis said:


> I went with my sister last January and here is what I did. I gained about 2 pounds, which I attributed to not eating enough. I follow Weight Watchers and I earned so many Activity Points that I never ate that I probably gained weight because of it. Here are some ideas for you, FWIW.
> 
> Drink lots of water.
> 
> Split/share when you can.
> 
> Order salads and ask for dressing on the side whenever possible.
> 
> Pack some healthy snacks that you love to eat on the road and/or hotel. We actually packed breakfasts and bought milk from the food court each morning. This allowed me to know the exact points for a full meal.
> 
> I also calculated points for commonly served items throughout WDW before I left and brought that with me. I didn't worry too much about what I ate, because of the walking, but I did try to order the healthiest item available.
> 
> That doesn't mean I didn't indulge. We shared a flatbread from Captain
> Cook's and we each ate a caramel covered apple. I guessed on the points for the flatbread, but I knew the points for the caramel covered apple. The latter fit into my day with all the walking.
> 
> I should mention that my sister and I have been known to crisscross MK/AK/DHS multiple times in a day based on wait times, where we want to eat, etc. We've also walked from Future World to World Showcase a few times in a day and around World Showcase multiple times in the same day. I probably averaged 22,000 steps a day. One day, we did 3 parks.
> 
> I'm sure you'll do great. When we went in August I followed the same tactics and I'm pretty sure I maintained. I know there are people who post on other Dis threads that they have lost while there. I'm not at all surprised.
> 
> Best of luck to you!
> 
> CC



thanks for the tips! Unfortunately I hate salad, but that's ok lol! 
We are also on the DP and on club level so the food will be abundant. My favorite thing about disney is the food, so I will definately be indulging, but I will be buying healthier snacks with my snack credits. 
I plan to run at least 3 of the 5 days plus all the walking we will be doing.  wow about 22,000 steps! I have always wanted to wea a pedometer. I have a garmin watch but the battery life wouldn't hold for a whole day.


----------



## lisah0711

sahbushka said:


> Saturday's QOTD:  Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months rolleyes1), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back?  Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?



Well, I wouldn't kick myself over anything that I ate over the week-end and just remember the good times I had with my friends.    Then I would pick myself out of the road, dust off my pants, and jump right back on the wagon.  I think it was pjlla who once said that those vacation pounds won't stick around if you get right back on track.  



mikamah said:


> I got out and walked to the park this morning and did day week 1, day 3 of c25k and it felt great to finally do 3 days in one week.  I feel like I"m going to stick with it.  Eating has been better the past few days, and hoping to keep it up.  Michael has ccd in the morning, so I"ll walk while he's there, and we're going to take a bike ride today too, and clean up the yard a bit.



You are doing a great job with your C25K program!  



lovedvc said:


> Well I realized today that I'm 3 lbs up from the lowest that I have gotten to in this challenge.  I just don't understand it.  I think it's time to have my mouth sewn shut.  My husband would probably be happy.  Can't figure my body out.  It was so easy 4 years ago, I was able to drop 50 lbs in 7 months.  Now I'm lucky if I can drop 5. Thank god I only gained 15 lbs back from the original 50.  I truly believe it is harder to maintain than it is too lose.  I'm sorry, I know some of you will not agree.  I kick my butt at least 4 times a week burning between 700 and 1000 calories.  I have to learn to love my body for what it is, not the number category that I fit into.  I'm 158 lbs at 5'4" and wear a size 6.  I should be happy with that, but it's killing me I know those 15 lbs get me into a size 4 and those 4's feel so good.  I have tried every diet and I mean every diet, Suzanne Somers, South Beach, Atkins,  WW points and WW Core.  The one that took off the 50 lbs was WW core and now it doesn't work for me.



 lovedvc.  It's hard to stay OP when you do everything right and don't get the results that you were hoping for.  

It sounds to me like you are in a similar position to pjlla now -- you are less than 10 pounds away from goal and your body is stubbornly holding on to the last few pounds.  I sense that you are very frustrated.  Do you think it would help you to try maintaining for a couple of weeks and then work on losing again?  I maintained the whole second half of the spring challenge last year.  It was really frustrating but any time that I don't gain, I am happy.  

You can do this!  



jenanderson said:


> I had a great day!  It is so beautiful here today...I think it might have even reached 50°.  Here is one of the best things...I ran a full 7K without stopping!  To all of you doing the C25K, that is what I started with.  I started with having a hard time running even one minute and hated how I hurt, how out of shape I felt and how hard it was to get going.  I can't say I love running but I feel so positive when I do it now.  You all can do it too!



Way to go on the running, jen!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Last, but not least, I had a 3.5 pound loss this week!  That puts me at 222.5 pounds and 25.5 pounds lost since I started this challenge on January 1st!  I'm only 3 1/2 pounds away from meeting my first major weightloss milestone of losing all the weight I've put on and kept on since becoming pregnant with my oldest DD!



 Wow!  You are doing great!  You are reminding me of sahbushka last year and you know what her clippie says now . . .  



heatherlynn444 said:


> ya that's me! I have run to and from the poly from the GF several times.
> we are driving this time to save money, so hopefully I won't have any problems!



How fun will it be to run along the Seven Seas Lagoon next week!  



sahbushka said:


> We had over 50 Divas who joined us at one point or another!  Speaking of which, if any of the ladies here would like to join us you are welcome to!  You can find us on the Disneyland board...can't miss us!
> 
> I am going to go ahead and post Sunday's QOTD now since I am on West coast time and I would like it to be there in the morning for the East coasters!
> 
> Sunday's QOTD:  Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?
> 
> Have a good day ladies and please don't forget to drink that water!



Hope that your FIL is okay after his accident.

Glad that the Divas had a good time at DL.  I always say one of these days I will go on one of those trips.  I read the itineraries and it looks like a blast.  I would like to know what it was like when your group rode on It's A Small World or Pirates together.  

I am about halfway to my goal I set for this challenge.  I decided to leave the goal where it is and adjust it once I've hit my first goal.  I may rethink that at some point in time depending on how I am doing.  That is the nice thing about the new goal part of our challenge -- you can change it any time!  

I had six large glasses of water with a slice of lemon in them yesterday -- so yummy and refreshing on an early spring day!  Thanks for reminding us how good that water tastes!  



tigger813 said:


> Keeping it the same. I hope to still reach it by the end of this month. I want to lose about 6 more in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Gotta get motivated again this week! Will try and do some stuff tomorrow afternoon. I want to do the Yoga and the new Leslie Sansone DVD. The walk counter still isn't working right even though it's a new one. I'll have to fiddle around with it tomorrow.  Just want to get on track again! No more drinks this weekend. Just lots of water. Having homemade ribs for dinner tomorrow so I'll have to be good the rest of the day.
> 
> Have a good night all!



Go, Tracey, go!  



pjlla said:


> Just a word of warning.... if you plan on visiting Costco any time soon and want a snack at the food court, I suggest you google the nutrition information first.  I was absolutely STUNNED at how unhealthy most of the items are!!  Except for the fat free frozen yogurt and the smoothies, almost every food item they sell has fat grams somewhere between 15 and 30.... and a calorie range of 450-660!!  A single slice of cheese pizza (albeit a large slice) is  more than 15 points!! (We couldn't figure it out exactly because the points slider didn't go that high!!!!!!)  That is 2/3 of my daily calories!!  Needless to say, I skipped the pizza today.



Isn't that absolutely amazing?!?    It is so scary to realize what you were eating without thinking twice before.  It reminds me of when I figured out an Arby's Chicken Salad sandwich was 18 points -- I think LuvBaloo found a Quizno's sandwich that was a big number of points, too.  

Off to enjoy another day of unseasonably warm weather.  Didn't get too much work done yesterday so will need to do that a little today.  Also doing the first day of the C25K with DH and DS.   

Have a great day!


----------



## mikamah

sahbushka said:


> Saturday's QOTD:  Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months rolleyes1), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back?  Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?


I would definitely weigh in when I returned, and get right back on track.  I have taken 4 trips since I've been on this weight loss journey, and when I am in disney, I am not depriving myself at all.  I try to stay away from fried foods, and drink plenty of water, but otherwise, I'm eating plenty of treats.  On my 4 trips, I come back and go right back to ww, and gained 0.4, lost 1.0, stayed the same, and gained 2.6 on the trips.  The first two, when I came back, I continued to eat in vacation mode, and the following weeks, had big gains.  The past 2 trips, I've gotten right back on program, and didn't gain, and the trip I had gained 2.6, I lost 3.2 the following week.  So for me, I know that I need to get right back on, otherwise, I will gain so much more.  



lovedvc said:


> Well I realized today that I'm 3 lbs up from the lowest that I have gotten to in this challenge.  I just don't understand it.  I think it's time to have my mouth sewn shut.  My husband would probably be happy.  Can't figure my body out.  It was so easy 4 years ago, I was able to drop 50 lbs in 7 months.  Now I'm lucky if I can drop 5. Thank god I only gained 15 lbs back from the original 50.  I truly believe it is harder to maintain than it is too lose.  I'm sorry, I know some of you will not agree.  I kick my butt at least 4 times a week burning between 700 and 1000 calories.  I have to learn to love my body for what it is, not the number category that I fit into.  I'm 158 lbs at 5'4" and wear a size 6.  I should be happy with that, but it's killing me I know those 15 lbs get me into a size 4 and those 4's feel so good.  I have tried every diet and I mean every diet, Suzanne Somers, South Beach, Atkins,  WW points and WW Core.  The one that took off the 50 lbs was WW core and now it doesn't work for me.


  I'm sure it is so hard to maintain, and frustrating as you get closer to goal to get those last pounds off.  We all are different body types, and we all will be happy in different sizes.  I have a friend who is probably about where you are, and not happy with her weight either.  She was always very thin growing up, and wants to lose that last 10 pounds, but her body in the 40s does not cooperate like when she was in her 20s, and it is frustrating.  Hang in there, and don't give up.  



jenanderson said:


> I had a great day!  It is so beautiful here today...I think it might have even reached 50°.  Here is one of the best things...I ran a full 7K without stopping!  To all of you doing the C25K, that is what I started with.  I started with having a hard time running even one minute and hated how I hurt, how out of shape I felt and how hard it was to get going.  I can't say I love running but I feel so positive when I do it now.  You all can do it too!  My big reward was going to the running store and buying 2 new running skirts that I wanted!  I am so excited to run again tomorrow in my new skirt!!!  I had a totally off program night as I cooked an incredible Italian meal for DH and I to have a nice dinner together.  I did lower the fat content in the recipe and played with the ingredients but I am not going to worry about points tonight.  I did not eat beyond feeling full and I know I ate at least 1/2 of what I would have eaten before my January.  Sometimes it is important to know what I ate is fine and not measure everything out.  It was a nice dinner by candlelight with DH!  Off to bed soon.


I love hearing how much you are running, and also hearing how hard it was when you were starting out.  It is hard, and I get so short of breath, but after that minute is done, I'm so proud that I did it.  I'm actually looking forward to doing 90 seconds jogs tomorrow, because it will be less of them. Congrats on running 7K!!  That is awesome!!!  

On the swim suit, I love lands end, and their slendersuits have awesome support.  http://www.landsend.com/pp/AlloverC...Y&CM_MERCH=IDX_00006__0000000645&origin=index  I don't know if I posted that link, but this suit is awesome. The leg openings are a little lower, and it has good support for anyone heavy on the top.  I just saw they are having a 25% off sale til tomorrow, so I might have to get a new suit.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I haven't been on in a few days.  I stopped reading on Thursday in order to save some posts for my beloved me-time on Friday mornings when both girls are dropped at school and I have 2 1/2 hours to sit with my laptop at the library near my younger daughter's preschool, sipping on a Starbucks Venti, soy, sugar-free, cinnamon dolce misto and perusing the Biggest Loser thread.
> 
> I missed my Friday morning ritual the week before (Feb.26) when my car hit a pothole loosening that protective plastic covering at the front bottom of our Odyssey (I had to call AAA and it took up most of my morning...boo!).  This last Friday, I decided to get my run in really quick before heading over to the library.  I'm on Week 8 of the C25K and as I arrived at the trail, I all of a sudden decided, "What if I just run the entire 5K no matter how long it takes?"  SO I DID!  It took me 46 minutes and 31 seconds, but I ran the whole thing!  This is quite a feat for someone who was dreading Week 2 when Week 1's one minute intervals seemed to last 10 minutes each.
> 
> After I finished the 3.2 mile run, I decided it was time to reward myself, so I took Carys' idea and zipped over to the mall (in my car this time!) and spent some time in the Yankee Candle store perusing my options.  I ended up getting a blueberry scone and a mango salsa small jar candle (they were on sale 2 for $20) and a big jar of the Vanilla Lime (also on sale!).  Yummy!
> 
> Last, but not least, I had a 3.5 pound loss this week!  That puts me at 222.5 pounds and 25.5 pounds lost since I started this challenge on January 1st!  I'm only 3 1/2 pounds away from meeting my first major weightloss milestone of losing all the weight I've put on and kept on since becoming pregnant with my oldest DD!


Sorry you missed your morning computer time, but nice job on the run!!!  You deserve a treat for that.  25 pounds down is awesome!!!!  I am also so impressed with your running, and being about the same size, that gives me so much inspiration that I will be able to do it too.  Whoo hoo!!



sahbushka said:


> Sunday's QOTD:  Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?


SarahMay- so sorry to hear about your fil, and I hope he is going to be ok.  It is so stressful to have a family member in an accident or sick.  Sending pixiedust your way that everything is ok. 

I made the goal of losing 12 pounds, and haven't lost any, so I'm sticking with that goal, or i should say recommitting to that goal, and in 10 weeks, I can lose 12 pounds.  I'm feeling really positive this weekend.  We've been out on our bikes yesterday, and are heading out soon again, and have my days planned for the c25k this week.  I also just went grocery shopping and did not buy anything unhealthy.  Going to cook steak and chicken on the grill tonight, with vegies and potatoes, and got more for later in the week.  



pjlla said:


> Leave the housework and enjoy the beautiful weather this weekend.  It won't last!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to reach goal VERY soon... even before this challenge is scheduled to end.  I hope to be firmly in a "maintaining mode" when we end this.


I did leave the housework, and am leaving it again today.
Love the positivity in this.  You will reach your goal Pamela.  You can do it!!


heatherlynn444 said:


> thanks for the tips! Unfortunately I hate salad, but that's ok lol!
> We are also on the DP and on club level so the food will be abundant. My favorite thing about disney is the food, so I will definately be indulging, but I will be buying healthier snacks with my snack credits.
> I plan to run at least 3 of the 5 days plus all the walking we will be doing.  wow about 22,000 steps! I have always wanted to wea a pedometer. I have a garmin watch but the battery life wouldn't hold for a whole day.


It sounds like you will have no problem maintaining on your trip. That is so inspiring for you to be planning to run while you are on vacation.  I have been truly amazed at how little I gained on a wdw trip because of all the walking.  Have a fabulous trip. 

Another beautiful day here, and we're off on the bikes to the park.  My son is really into biking this weekend, which is so good for me.  He rode his scooter yesterday to the park while I did the c25k, and then we rode our biked later.  I just wish this weather would last now.  

Have a great sunday.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> Off to enjoy another day of unseasonably warm weather.  Didn't get too much work done yesterday so will need to do that a little today.  Also doing the first day of the C25K with DH and DS.


Enjoy the beautiful day and good luck with the C25K!!  You can do it!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Good, OP morning so far. Hoping the day stays like that. I made one of my favorite WW recipes this morning and will have it throughout the week. It is a 1 point soup. My mom must have thought I was ridiculous because I was exercising and cooking at the same time. I was doing jumping jacks, power walking, doing side touches, and reading a WW magazine at the same time. I was debating taking the day off from exercising, so I am happy with my 1 AP. Hoping to eat between 21 and 25 points for the day.

Will probably check back in later! Off to find out what my father and sister bought at the grocery store...

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## jenanderson

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Good, OP morning so far. Hoping the day stays like that. I made one of my favorite WW recipes this morning and will have it throughout the week. It is a 1 point soup. My mom must have thought I was ridiculous because I was exercising and cooking at the same time. I was doing jumping jacks, power walking, doing side touches, and reading a WW magazine at the same time. I was debating taking the day off from exercising, so I am happy with my 1 AP. Hoping to eat between 21 and 25 points for the day.
> 
> Will probably check back in later! Off to find out what my father and sister bought at the grocery store...
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> CC



Love how you were multi-tasking!  That is smart thinking!  I love the WW soup and haven't made it at all this time around.  I might need to re-think that. 

I cooked chicken in the crock pot last night and am now going to shred it so it is ready for some easy recipes this week.  Sounds like many of us are thinking ahead today.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

jenanderson said:


> *Saturday's QOTD: Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months (), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back? Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?*
> 
> It took me several trips, but I have finally learned that I need to accept that it will take a day or so to get back on track -- we're going to be eating out our first meal back since we'll have nothing in the house, and I'm going to need to restock with fresh food -- I usually plan to get back on track with lunch the following day, but let myself eat a little more that day. Day 2 back, I get on the scale, get moving, and get going with eating within my points range. If I'm really hungry, I'll let myself eat my activity points (I tend to not count the 35 extra). Day 3, I need to be totally on plan and back to exercise. This doesn't mean I go from 0 to 60 with the exercise, I may need to go slower or at a lower intensity, but I do put in the minutes. I'm not saying I always follow this perfectly, but this method does work for me. It allows me to shift back into mentally and physically doing what I need to, but isn't so abrupt that I feel totally deprived -- and gets me started taking off vacation pounds!
> 
> *Sunday's QOTD: Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?*



Since I haven't really been making much progress on my goal, I'm going to stick with it. I'd still like to think I can meet and exceed my goal, and now that I'm finally seeing more daylight, I'm feeling more optimistic and more like I'm ready to move forward! 

And for a small scale victory -- I think today is the first time in my life I have weighed less on Sunday than Saturday! My weekends usually are so scary -- I tried to be very strategic with my indulgence this weekend, and planned my meals and snacks. It was mentally hard to do, because of course I've worked hard all week and I want freedom on the weekends -- but I'm really tired of weighing so much more on Monday than Friday, that I feel like I have to kill myself all week to see a loss  Now I've done it once and I can see it really isn't that hard. My secret -- I planned to have a nice meal on Saturday night, which kept me in line Friday and all day Saturday. Now I've awoken to a new day, and it wasn't hard to exercise and start eating right from minute one. I let myself have a very decadent dessert (chocolate covered strawberries with premium vanilla ice cream drizzled with a strawberry sauce) and a glass of White Sangria last night, and that is my indulgence for this week. I haven't figured out what next week will be, but I'm going to soon -- I had that to look forward to all week, and it really helped Friday when I wanted to just let everything go -- I knew Saturday was less than 24 hours away, so I had to hold it together a little longer. Hopefully this strategy might help someone else, too! 

Maria


----------



## jenanderson

lisah0711 said:


> Also doing the first day of the C25K with DH and DS.



You can do it!!!!    I remember how hard those first days were.  I thought DH and I were going to die.  We would high five each other each time we did a 60 second run.  I would literally count to 60 as we were doing it to convince myself that I would make it.  Then the next weeks I thought were insane and I would have to give up.  Again, more high fives when we could run 90 seconds.  I would listen to the sound track of Wishes and think how wonderful it would feel to be able to run the Princess.  Suddenly I was running for 2 and 3 minutes.  I thought I would die.  My lungs hurt, my legs hurt, I wanted to just cry but I didn't...I just kept moving my feet forward.  Each time I finished I would feel so good about myself.  Now, it is so hard to believe that I started there as I can easily run for 45 minutes straight...probably even more if I pushed myself.  The great thing about the C25K for me was that it was the just right amount of pushing.  I never did more than the program asked me to do and I never tried to run too fast.  I hope that you are able to find the same great feelings of accomplishment after your first run that I experience each day I now run.



mikamah said:


> I love hearing how much you are running, and also hearing how hard it was when you were starting out.  It is hard, and I get so short of breath, but after that minute is done, I'm so proud that I did it.  I'm actually looking forward to doing 90 seconds jogs tomorrow, because it will be less of them. Congrats on running 7K!!  That is awesome!!!
> 
> On the swim suit, I love lands end, and their slendersuits have awesome support.  http://www.landsend.com/pp/AlloverC...Y&CM_MERCH=IDX_00006__0000000645&origin=index  I don't know if I posted that link, but this suit is awesome. The leg openings are a little lower, and it has good support for anyone heavy on the top.  I just saw they are having a 25% off sale til tomorrow, so I might have to get a new suit.



Isn't it great when you feel so good about what you accomplish?  As I just stated above - it was so hard to start.  DH and I used to have a strict rule of NO TALKING!  I thought I could possibly die if I had to run and talk at the same time.  There was no way that I could find the willpower to run and talk...so we ran in silence.  Yesterday we talked the first 2 miles of our run before putting on our headphones and tackling the hills in a focused silence.  It is just amazing to me the change I have had and everyone here who is dedicated to the C25K program can be just as successful!

Thanks for the link for the swimsuits.  I do like the Lands End ones and hadn't thought about them for a while.  I will be checking out the sale today!

It has been a busy morning and there is still a long ways to go.  I am going to do a bit more laundry and then some exercising.  Then, I have to get on to working on school work (I have been avoiding it).  

Later!
Jen


----------



## my3princes

QOTD for Saturday: I am good about losing the vacation weight soon after we get home.  When I get a weight gain of above 143 lbs I get heartburn and that heartburn is great incentive to lose those extra lbs.  Now if I could just get the heartburn to kick in at 130 lbs I might get to goal 


QOTD for Sunday:  I am not changing my goal.  Right now I am back where I was on january 1st so I'm still working toward my original goal.  I have bought a bikini for the trip so I have that for added incentive.


----------



## cclovesdis

sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone...so today has been a crazy day.  My father in law was in a car accident this afternoon...he was t-boned by another car...his car is totaled and he is in the er but it looks like he will be alright.  My husband and his brother at the hospital with him now.  I have to admit to being a hint more out of control with my eating after I heard about it.  I didn't do too much damage and am chewing gum now so I think I will be alright.
> 
> I had a decent work out at the gym this morning and was finally able to get out and weed my flower bed...it felt nice to get that done.  I also did 2 loads of laundry...I still need to clean the bathrooms though.
> 
> As for more on my disney trip...I don't remember what I have written about it so far.  Did I mention that my legs and feet didn't hurt even once!  Usually I have to take Tylenol every few hours to even function when at DL but this time I didn't need it!
> 
> We did a scavenger hunt in the rain on Saturday and my team got 3rd!
> 
> I won the prize at the baby shower we had for one of the ladies in the group!  I got a pink mickey walet!  So cute!
> 
> We had over 50 Divas who joined us at one point or another!  Speaking of which, if any of the ladies here would like to join us you are welcome to!  You can find us on the Disneyland board...can't miss us!
> 
> I am going to go ahead and post Sunday's QOTD now since I am on West coast time and I would like it to be there in the morning for the East coasters!
> 
> Sunday's QOTD:  Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?
> 
> Have a good day ladies and please don't forget to drink that water!
> 
> SarahMay



Hope your FIL is okay.

Your trip sounds great!

QOTD: I never actually set a goal (with LuvBaloo) for the challenge. I keep thinking about setting one, though. Here's the thing, though. I'm in a wedding in May. Once I have my fitting, I'm going into maintenance mode. I'm not excited about having to do that as that could be 4 or more weeks where I can't lose. I'll be spending those weeks focusing on making healthy choices and getting in some exercise. I was hoping to make it to goal before the fitting, but that's like 22 pounds in 4-5 weeks. However, if I can lose 12 pounds by then, I'd officially be in the "healthy" weight range. That, I would more than take!


----------



## cclovesdis

jenanderson said:


> at is a great list of ideas!  I am going to copy it and paste it into a word document to save for my trip in March of next year.  I always feel so out of control when I go to WDW and I want to be more prepared for our next trip.  When I went to WDW and cruised this past August, I gained over 10 pounds!    I know a lot of it was from on the cruise but I am planning on being more prepared for the next trip!



Thanks! I wish I still had the list of points values, but my hard drive crashed and I lost the file. We eat predominately counter service so it was great to know how much a hamburger, etc. would be. I may have to spend some time recreating it. It's the least I can do for my WISH friends. Plus, we don't have an upcoming trip yet and I miss the planning.



heatherlynn444 said:


> thanks for the tips! Unfortunately I hate salad, but that's ok lol!
> We are also on the DP and on club level so the food will be abundant. My favorite thing about disney is the food, so I will definately be indulging, but I will be buying healthier snacks with my snack credits.
> I plan to run at least 3 of the 5 days plus all the walking we will be doing.  wow about 22,000 steps! I have always wanted to wea a pedometer. I have a garmin watch but the battery life wouldn't hold for a whole day.



Enjoy your runs! There are some great routes and GF to/from Poly sounds great. My sister and I tried walking to the Wedding Pavillion from the Poly once and promptly got lost.



lisah0711 said:


> I had six large glasses of water with a slice of lemon in them yesterday -- so yummy and refreshing on an early spring day!  Thanks for reminding us how good that water tastes!
> 
> Also doing the first day of the C25K with DH and DS.
> 
> Have a great day!



Isn't water wonderful? LOL. Enjoy the C25K. You can do it!



mikamah said:


> I would definitely weigh in when I returned, and get right back on track.  I have taken 4 trips since I've been on this weight loss journey, and when I am in disney, I am not depriving myself at all.  I try to stay away from fried foods, and drink plenty of water, but otherwise, I'm eating plenty of treats.  On my 4 trips, I come back and go right back to ww, and gained 0.4, lost 1.0, stayed the same, and gained 2.6 on the trips.  The first two, when I came back, I continued to eat in vacation mode, and the following weeks, had big gains.  The past 2 trips, I've gotten right back on program, and didn't gain, and the trip I had gained 2.6, I lost 3.2 the following week.  So for me, I know that I need to get right back on, otherwise, I will gain so much more.



Thanks for sharing that! It's always so inspirational for me to hear how others succeed!



jenanderson said:


> Love how you were multi-tasking!


Thanks!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Since I haven't really been making much progress on my goal, I'm going to stick with it. I'd still like to think I can meet and exceed my goal, and now that I'm finally seeing more daylight, I'm feeling more optimistic and more like I'm ready to move forward!
> 
> And for a small scale victory -- I think today is the first time in my life I have weighed less on Sunday than Saturday! My weekends usually are so scary -- I tried to be very strategic with my indulgence this weekend, and planned my meals and snacks. It was mentally hard to do, because of course I've worked hard all week and I want freedom on the weekends -- but I'm really tired of weighing so much more on Monday than Friday, that I feel like I have to kill myself all week to see a loss  Now I've done it once and I can see it really isn't that hard. My secret -- I planned to have a nice meal on Saturday night, which kept me in line Friday and all day Saturday. Now I've awoken to a new day, and it wasn't hard to exercise and start eating right from minute one. I let myself have a very decadent dessert (chocolate covered strawberries with premium vanilla ice cream drizzled with a strawberry sauce) and a glass of White Sangria last night, and that is my indulgence for this week. I haven't figured out what next week will be, but I'm going to soon -- I had that to look forward to all week, and it really helped Friday when I wanted to just let everything go -- I knew Saturday was less than 24 hours away, so I had to hold it together a little longer. Hopefully this strategy might help someone else, too!
> 
> Maria



Congrads on the NSV!



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Saturday: I am good about losing the vacation weight soon after we get home.  When I get a weight gain of above 143 lbs I get heartburn and that heartburn is great incentive to lose those extra lbs.  Now if I could just get the heartburn to kick in at 130 lbs I might get to goal



You'll make it to goal! You can do it!



Just finished an early lunch. Ate 9 points, which leaves me 6 of my minimum points for the rest of the day. We're having turkey breast for dinner, so it's totally doable. I would like to use no more than 4-5 of my WPA today, which I may or may not use for the day. I like to have plenty of my WPA for the week because I never know when I may have something unexpected to eat. I'm a little worried about Thursday night because I have a get together with some friends from college. We tend to eat-a lot. I'll have to get in a good workout that morning and on Wednesday. Actually, I'm hoping to get in a good workout Monday-Friday of this week.

Around Tuesday or Wed. of this week, I'll be joining the indoor pool a few towns over for 3 weeks. I'm hoping to build up my endurance to swimming 20 laps consecutively. I'll be adding swimming to the C25K/gym, my cardio workouts, and all the walking I do throughout the day. I'm really hoping swimming will help me shed a few pounds and an inch or two. I really really really want to look good in my maid-of-honor gown.

I'm off for now. Not sure what the rest of the afternoon will bring; it's a low-key kind of day.

Have a great day!


----------



## jennz

Happy Sunday everyone!  We have SUN here again today in Indy!  Our family got out for a walk before DH went bowling so we could get it in before the rain comes.  We found an area where we can let our furbabies run free - it is NOT possible to be in a bad mood while you're watching animals play!

Two great days for me since I refocused.  Hooray!  Tomorrow the family starts the c25K.  Thank you to Jen, Kathy and everyone who has posted how HARD it is and that you were in pain - I need to hear that and that you got through it.  We have a 5k we're doing in May.  Please don't take this wrong, but know that it's been hard for you to do and I am where you were takes away my fears - that I'm going to hurt myself beyond repair b/c I have pf and am overweight and out of shape.  

I think I'm going to do the no-talking rule too, dd is chatty chatty - she's babbling on right now while I'm typing this.

I am going to get a Land's End swimsuit too - I think I'll need two, get one for this summer and another for October.  My cousins are coming over and we're going to WDW for a week - I have SSR reserved right now and am hoping to get Beach Club - I can call Wednesday - keep your fingers crossed for me!!  I'm planning to be near goal then and needing a new suit, and I love their two piece pink striped one.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I would weigh myself right away so I can then get started again and set a goal. I did well on our last trip weight wise. Drank a lot of water and ate lots of salads plus we walked a TON! I also ate fiber one bars or luna bars most mornings for breakfast. They hold me over well. We just bought some fiber plus bars as DH had one at work and said they were a lot better than the fiber one bars which I can't actually eat anymore. I still love my Peppermint Stick Luna bars though. Now that I think of it I may just go have one. We got the chocolate chip and chocolate with almonds ones. Should also think about making some lunch for the kids as the ribs won't be ready until sometime after 3.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Its a busy day getting things ready for vacation. I'm behind on reading the thread, but I'll get caught up tomorrow.  In the meantime, here's the reminder post 

Here's your friendly reminder in case you've just forgotten to send in your weight.  If your name is on the list, I don't have your weight for March 5th.  (you don't have to report in, you may participate without weights)

3 disprincesses
auntlynne
BernardandMissBianca
Chrisula
chskover
Cinderell Girl
Craftydawn
debf
denise
DisneyFam5
donac
Eeyores Butterfly
flamestarrdust
goldcupmom
goofypete
iluvtig2
jbm02
jimmduck
Jimmy (Denise's DH)
joy@disney
Kitchensinkguy
ladytink75
leamom2princesses
LittleSeacow
lmhall2000
MelanieC
Mrs D
my3princes
Nicholfamily5
PaulaSue
Peace.love.mickey
PedroPete3
PeterPan09
pgumiela
pppiglet
PrincessBride6205
Riverhill
Ronda93
RutgersAlum
StitchIsOurHero
TammyAlphabet
Tasha+Scott
wezee
zacem'smom
ziggystardust


----------



## my3princes

I sent ours earlier today.  Thanks for all you do.



LuvBaloo said:


> Its a busy day getting things ready for vacation. I'm behind on reading the thread, but I'll get caught up tomorrow.  In the meantime, here's the reminder post
> 
> Here's your friendly reminder in case you've just forgotten to send in your weight.  If your name is on the list, I don't have your weight for March 5th.  (you don't have to report in, you may participate without weights)
> 
> 3 disprincesses
> auntlynne
> BernardandMissBianca
> Chrisula
> chskover
> Cinderell Girl
> Craftydawn
> debf
> denise
> DisneyFam5
> donac
> Eeyores Butterfly
> flamestarrdust
> goldcupmom
> goofypete
> iluvtig2
> jbm02
> jimmduck
> Jimmy (Denise's DH)
> joy@disney
> Kitchensinkguy
> ladytink75
> leamom2princesses
> LittleSeacow
> lmhall2000
> MelanieC
> Mrs D
> my3princes
> Nicholfamily5
> PaulaSue
> Peace.love.mickey
> PedroPete3
> PeterPan09
> pgumiela
> pppiglet
> PrincessBride6205
> Riverhill
> Ronda93
> RutgersAlum
> StitchIsOurHero
> TammyAlphabet
> Tasha+Scott
> wezee
> zacem'smom
> ziggystardust


----------



## jennz

aargh I have been so hungry today!  I've grazed my way through popcorn, a Kashi bar and now pretzels...at least now I'm making dinner so I can stop grazing!  An extra 300 calories eaten and I knew I was doing it, was just hungry.

On a sad note   someone mentioned calories at Costco snack bars, so I googled the Sam's pretzel, which I always get while I'm there...I had guesstimated it at 400 calories...I was off, it's 500 calories and 10 grams of fat!    It's not worth that extra 100 calories so I must say goodbye to my pretzel.  I think when I don't get it I'll put that $1 in my jar.


----------



## tigger813

I'm done being bad!!!!!!

DH made some yummy ribs! Ate too many of them! And also had a raspberry white Russian! Going to try and stay focused despite the absolutely crazy week ahead of me! Sometimes I do better when I'm really busy! Don't know if I'll get up at 5:20 in the morning to work out but I'm really going to try. I also have my Irish Step class tomorrow night. Volunteering in DD1s class from 9:15-10 and then heading off to work. Client at 12:30 for a hot stone massage.  My google calendar is way too colorful this week and next! Though I know by the end of next week I will be headed to the Cape to spend a relaxing weekend with family, friends and new friends! Hot tub, swimming, lovely drinks, shopping and good fried clam strips! I know the clam strips are bad but they are the best I've ever had and I haven't had them in about 5 years so it will be a lovely treat for me!


----------



## jenanderson

cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! I wish I still had the list of points values, but my hard drive crashed and I lost the file. We eat predominately counter service so it was great to know how much a hamburger, etc. would be. I may have to spend some time recreating it. It's the least I can do for my WISH friends. Plus, we don't have an upcoming trip yet and I miss the planning.
> 
> Around Tuesday or Wed. of this week, I'll be joining the indoor pool a few towns over for 3 weeks. I'm hoping to build up my endurance to swimming 20 laps consecutively. I'll be adding swimming to the C25K/gym, my cardio workouts, and all the walking I do throughout the day. I'm really hoping swimming will help me shed a few pounds and an inch or two. I really really really want to look good in my maid-of-honor gown.
> 
> Have a great day!



CC - If you put together a list of WW points for WDW again you would HAVE to share it here.  How did you find the point values or did you estimate it based off other restaurants?  I will be going in a year and would love to make wiser choices this time!

Your swimming sounds wonderful!  I might have to look at our pool schedules around here because I really hate cross training and avoid the other workouts.  It has got to stop and I think some sort of class might be the answer.



jennz said:


> Two great days for me since I refocused.  Hooray!  Tomorrow the family starts the c25K.  Thank you to Jen, Kathy and everyone who has posted how HARD it is and that you were in pain - I need to hear that and that you got through it.  We have a 5k we're doing in May.  Please don't take this wrong, but know that it's been hard for you to do and I am where you were takes away my fears - that I'm going to hurt myself beyond repair b/c I have pf and am overweight and out of shape.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the no-talking rule too, dd is chatty chatty - she's babbling on right now while I'm typing this.



Great job getting refocused!  It is so worth it!  As you get going on the C25K, feel free to ask anything!  While I often posted mainly the positive things (because I always felt so great and proud when I was done)...there were a lot of hard times.  I am glad to help take away your fears and it is okay to have fears.  I think I feared going out everyday.  Were you able to find the KT tape?  I think it could really help your pf - it has taken away all the shin splint pain that normally brings tears to my eyes with each step.  Knowing that I could run without the pain helped me keep going.  It is scary to start running when you know there is going to be pain.  One thing I did was do tons of searching to read up on shin splints on running web sites.  I read about what other people do when they run with shin splints, I tried wrapping and ice, I elevated, I really worked at educating myself so I felt like I could deal with what was going to come.  I also work hard to do specific exercises I found that help with shin splints.  So my advice to you is to educate yourself about what to expect and how to deal with it.  It is so much better when you feel in control of the situation.  Don't worry about being overweight or out of shape...if you do the program slowly and stick to it I know you will do great!  



jennz said:


> On a sad note   someone mentioned calories at Costco snack bars, so I googled the Sam's pretzel, which I always get while I'm there...I had guesstimated it at 400 calories...I was off, it's 500 calories and 10 grams of fat!    It's not worth that extra 100 calories so I must say goodbye to my pretzel.  I think when I don't get it I'll put that $1 in my jar.



I love the idea of putting the $1 in a jar!  You can treat yourself to something else...maybe a fancy runny skirt!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I have been MIA Saturday we went to Epcot for the Flower and Garden festival and Today we went to the beach.    I did get my run in Week 8 Day 3 of the C25K so last week is my final week.  Whoo hooo.   I still cant believe I can run 2 1/2 miles that is nuts considering I got winded after 1 minute when I first started.  I guess losing 20 pounds helped alot too. 

SAT QOTD - I always weigh myself the day I get home.  I am ocd like that.   I have to get right back on it or blam huge gain. 

SUN QOTD I am keeping my goal the same but hope to surpass it.   I know I have a long way to go and I am taking it in small segments so Hopefully there will be another BL after this one!!

Now off to give my son a bath before Amazing Race starts.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  You are doing great!  You are reminding me of sahbushka last year and you know what her clippie says now . . .



Thank you!  That's a huge compliment and perfectly what I needed to hear as I sat here contemplating what type of not-good-for-me food I could find in the house to eat this afternoon.  I'm just feeling noshy!  I'll make myself a nice cup of tea instead.  I particularly like a herbal blend you can get from Aveda that tastes sweet without having any sugar or artifical sweetners in it.  



lisah0711 said:


> Off to enjoy another day of unseasonably warm weather.  Didn't get too much work done yesterday so will need to do that a little today.  Also doing the first day of the C25K with DH and DS.



Good luck! It's fun!  I really like following a program.  I'm looking for an "in between" program I can do for the next three months until the 12 week half marathon training programs can kick in prior to my Disneyland Half training.



mikamah said:


> On the swim suit, I love lands end, and their slendersuits have awesome support.  http://www.landsend.com/pp/AlloverC...Y&CM_MERCH=IDX_00006__0000000645&origin=index  I don't know if I posted that link, but this suit is awesome. The leg openings are a little lower, and it has good support for anyone heavy on the top.  I just saw they are having a 25% off sale til tomorrow, so I might have to get a new suit.



That's what I've been looking for!  I'm not quite ready to buy it just yet.  I still have a skirted variety that I bought the summer after DD7 was born that is in decent shape and not too big yet.  But, having some support in there is going to be key for "the girls" and my mommy tummy.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I let myself have a very decadent dessert (chocolate covered strawberries with premium vanilla ice cream drizzled with a strawberry sauce) and a glass of White Sangria last night, and that is my indulgence for this week. I haven't figured out what next week will be, but I'm going to soon -- I had that to look forward to all week, and it really helped Friday when I wanted to just let everything go -- I knew Saturday was less than 24 hours away, so I had to hold it together a little longer. Hopefully this strategy might help someone else, too!



That's a great idea!




jennz said:


> aargh I have been so hungry today!  I've grazed my way through popcorn, a Kashi bar and now pretzels...at least now I'm making dinner so I can stop grazing!  An extra 300 calories eaten and I knew I was doing it, was just hungry.



That's where I was yesterday!  I just wanted something bulky (but still yummy) to fill me up. We ended up making individual homemade pizzas.  DH and DDs piled their pizzas with mozzarella and pepporoni, I topped mine with a little evoo, roasted butternut squash, carmelized onions, and a little goat cheese.  It was tasty and definitely helped fill me up!  

Unfortunately, I did overindulge in Girl Scout cookies afterwards.  The cookies are almost gone and DH offered to take them to his office, but their MINE, ALL MINE!  Okay, they get shared with DH and DDs, too, but only grudgingly. 

On a postive note, I haven't stashed secret boxes of Thin Mints for my own private consumption this year.  All cookie boxes are in the cupboard and any cookie eaten is dutifully logged on my journal.  This made me stop much sooner than I would have last night as I saw the number of calories quickly adding up.  And, of course, I felt guilty when I woke up this morning knowing I hadn't stopped eating them sooner.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Thursday qotd- Do you have a favorite website you find helpful on this journey, or a favorite book that has inspired you?

Since I'm counting calories this time, I found a website I really like to input calories in a recipe:  
http://www.nutritiondata.com/mynd/myrecipes/welcome?returnto=/mynd/myrecipes

It gives you detailed nutritional informational labels just like you get on a store bought package!  I've been printing them out and taping them next to the recipe in my cookbooks.  It will then save your recipe and you can go back in and edit them later if you change an ingredient.  I know the Sparkpeople site has something similar, but I found the nutrition data food index to be much larger with more options, plus you can input your own ingredient if you need to.


Saturday's QOTD: Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months (), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back? Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?

That's what I did in February!  Ah, best intentions!  Between Disneyland and the travel, I was off program for several days.  It took me several days to get myself completely back on program.  What I did that really worked was counting my calories no matter what!  Including doing my best to figure out the calories in Chicken Fusilli and Tigger Fudge from Disneyland.  So, even though I spent another few days eating over calories when I got back, the days got better and better until I was back where I needed to be.


Sunday's QOTD: Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?

I've had a hard time deciding about this since I saw yesterday that the challenge has been extended.  I definitely need to change it (I'll meet my original challenge goal of 29 pounds in 3 1/2 more pounds).  I can't decide if I should extend it by figuring out 2 pounds a week, so 18 more pounds which would take me to 204.5.  OR...should I just go for it and try for 199?  The problem with that is that I would have to lose 2 1/2 pounds a week.  Doable?  Yes.  But!  I'm losing weight at a comfortable pace and feeling like I'm in a groove.  While part of me wants to push for that wonderful non-200 number, I worry that pushing myself harder will backfire and I'll rebel a little.  And I really like trying to meet goals I set. So, I'm leaning towards recalculating at a goal of 205 knowing I can meet the major goal shortly after in the next challenge (or between challenges depending on the timing).

Stephanie


----------



## sahbushka

Monday's QOTD:  What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?

SarahMay

Don't forget to drink your water!


----------



## flipflopmom

Monday's QOTD:  SLEEP!  Sometimes I have to let the house go, and just crawl into bed.  If I can grab a quick 15 minutes with my eyes closed at some point, I try that.  On the converse side, sometimes I clean instead.  I can't stand mess and clutter, but I have tornados living in my house.  Somedays I stay up late and work on it, but I sometimes have to give myself permission to let it go, and just go to bed.  I'm up at 5am, and I can't always push myself to stay up until 11 or 12 just to get it done!

Okay I just had to come back and post, I'm sooo excited!  After a week of 1 pound weight loss, and a seeming plateau, I lost 2 pounds yesterday, to bring me under 200!!!!! 199.3, only a half pound from the 20 pound clippie!!!!!!!!!!I don't know if the longer c25K runs of 8 minutes each brought it on, I even had a little sliver of my mom's chocolate pie yesterday.  


Question for ladies only:


How are you finding your menstrual cycle affects your weight loss/gain?  I always gain 5 pounds the day before my cycle starts.  I know that will be the middle/end of next week.  It goes away when the cycle stops, but it is very discouraging for a week.  Any hints to offset this?  I don't change my eating/water/exercise, but it gripes me.


----------



## jennz

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> On a postive note, I haven't stashed secret boxes of Thin Mints for my own private consumption this year.  All cookie boxes are in the cupboard and any cookie eaten is dutifully logged on my journal.  This made me stop much sooner than I would have last night as I saw the number of calories quickly adding up.  And, of course, I felt guilty when I woke up this morning knowing I hadn't stopped eating them sooner.



Hooray for no secret stash!    Writing it down and seeing it add up stinks doesn't it?  Don't feel guilty - think about what you would have eaten last year and then notice how far you've come toward a healthier you - a you who still eats girl scout cookies but is much healthier!



sahbushka said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> Don't forget to drink your water!



Hmmm I'd have to say crawl into bed and read and take a break, or go to bed early.



flipflopmom said:


> Question for ladies only:
> 
> 
> How are you finding your menstrual cycle affects your weight loss/gain?  I always gain 5 pounds the day before my cycle starts.  I know that will be the middle/end of next week.  It goes away when the cycle stops, but it is very discouraging for a week.  Any hints to offset this?  I don't change my eating/water/exercise, but it gripes me.



I have a weight gain the day before too...I had heard that drinking your water and eating low carbs will offset this.  I don't do anything different though.

Today is a day off work so I'm off to clean the house - did downstairs yesterday to get some extra movement in after my grazing afternoon (those pizzas sound good 3Tinks - I will do that next time!) so only upstairs for today.  Have to meet with the banker at 10:30 - I want to cancel that one but will go, need to open a business account and take advantage of the $100 promo.  

We're starting c25k today.  I have a question for you c25k'ers - do you do more exercise on your running days and what do you do on your rest days?  I can't afford calorie-wise to take a day off of exercise and still reach my goal.


----------



## pjlla

sahbushka said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> Don't forget to drink your water!



I guess if I am feeling like I want to give myself a little extra attention, I do things like whiten my teeth and paint my nails.  I'm not big on the "girlie" stuff like fancy make up and jewelry or waxings or perfume, so nail polish is a big deal for me!  (Although I'm not a total slouch... I do wear make up to work every day!!)



flipflopmom said:


> Okay I just had to come back and post, I'm sooo excited!  After a week of 1 pound weight loss, and a seeming plateau, I lost 2 pounds yesterday, to bring me under 200!!!!! 199.3, only a half pound from the 20 pound clippie!!!!!!!!!!I don't know if the longer c25K runs of 8 minutes each brought it on, I even had a little sliver of my mom's chocolate pie yesterday.
> 
> 
> Question for ladies only:
> 
> 
> How are you finding your menstrual cycle affects your weight loss/gain?  I always gain 5 pounds the day before my cycle starts.  I know that will be the middle/end of next week.  It goes away when the cycle stops, but it is very discouraging for a week.  Any hints to offset this?  I don't change my eating/water/exercise, but it gripes me.




I feel your excitement about the loss.  Great job!  Hopefully  that "2" in the hundreds place is a thing of the past!! Now you can start concentrating on the number in the tens place!!

About the cycle question.... yup, I frequently gain a few right before TOM starts.... although not usually 5 pounds.  I also often have a gain at ovulation time.... I actually feel worse during that time than I do during the actual TOM.  And now that I am starting menopause, I never even know when/if all of those things will actually happen!!    Anyhow.... probably not much you can do about it.  If you think you are retaining fluid you could increase your water.  Just know that it is JUST water weight and it will be gone in a week and don't let it negatively affect you!  Maybe you should skip your weigh-in once a month??  Sorry I can't be of more help.


Morning all!  I ended yesterday with a HUGE MIGRAINE the likes of which I haven't had in ages. I was actually so nauseous that I thought I might have food poisoning or something.  But I never actually vomitted, so it was obviously all due to the migraine.  But it certainly kept me from overeating last night!!  Fortunately I woke up this morning feeling just fine....not even my usual "migraine hangover", which was good because I am working today.  

My splurge dinner of beef stroganoff, which I was really looking forward to, was not as good as I hoped because I was battling the beginnings of the headache at that point.  That said, it was good.  I cooked 1 oz. of high fiber pasta and combined it with some sauteed mushrooms and served my portion of stroganoff over that.  I had a 1/2 C of stroganoff with a tiny bit of extra gravy to finish off my pasta/mushrooms.  I counted the pasta according to the box and figured my portion of stroganoff at 4 points.

DD made cookies last night too.  It was my splurge dessert..... but gladly, the migraine kept me from overindulging.  I had one cookie as dough, and one baked cookie.  I used about 6 of my weekly Flex points (and 2 of my daily points) for the cookies.

Does that sound about right for two homemade oatmeal chocolate chip cookies??  I figured them at 4 pts each.  They were about 2 1/2 inches across. 

I never did get in a walk yesterday.  From about lunch time on I wasn't really feeling myself.  I should have known that something was coming, but I just thought it was something I ate.  Didn't really expect the headache. 

I did sit at my scrapbooking table for a while, but didn't accomplish much. Just wasn't feeling myself.

I'm the librarian again today, so I will have some time to jump on here throughout the day, so I will be back later!.................P

ETA:  In going back to transcribe my paper journal into my WISH journal, I noticed that I counted my cookie dough twice... so I didn't use as many Flex points as I first thought!  But I also noticed that I forgot to count the EVOO I used to sautee my mushrooms.  Overall I ended up using just 5 Flex points yesterday, not the 6.5 that I originally thought.


----------



## mikamah

sahbushka said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> Don't forget to drink your water!


I would buy a new shirt that is flattering, and also just take some time away, sit and read a book or come here and dis.  That helps me to regroup, and get my sanity back.  



flipflopmom said:


> Okay I just had to come back and post, I'm sooo excited!  After a week of 1 pound weight loss, and a seeming plateau, I lost 2 pounds yesterday, to bring me under 200!!!!! 199.3, only a half pound from the 20 pound clippie!!!!!!!!!!I don't know if the longer c25K runs of 8 minutes each brought it on, I even had a little sliver of my mom's chocolate pie yesterday.


Whoo hoo!!!  You're in ONE-derland!!!!



jennz said:


> We're starting c25k today.  I have a question for you c25k'ers - do you do more exercise on your running days and what do you do on your rest days?  I can't afford calorie-wise to take a day off of exercise and still reach my goal.


Good luck with the C25K today Jenn.  I just did W2D1, and did an extra long walk with it.  I am trying to do the run every other day, and on the day's inbetween, might do wii fit for 30 min.  With the nice weekend, I ran sat and we went for a bike ride, and yesterday we biked again, but I'm only going to do the running, higher intensity 3 times a week.  I don't want to hurt myself.  I've found my body doesn't hurt so much during the runs, I just can't breathe, but after I'm a little achey, but nothing specific, I think it's just new muscle use.  The best splurge for me was the ENell sports bra. I have never run before because of lack of support, and I don't even think about it while I'm running.   Good luck today!!  You can do it!!!





pjlla said:


> DD made cookies last night too.  It was my splurge dessert..... but gladly, the migraine kept me from overindulging.  I had one cookie as dough, and one baked cookie.  I used about 6 of my weekly Flex points (and 2 of my daily points) for the cookies.
> 
> Does that sound about right for two homemade oatmeal chocolate chip cookies??  I figured them at 4 pts each.  They were about 2 1/2 inches across.


Glad you are feeling better.  I think that's high pointage for the cookies.  I figured out toll  house cookies once, and the recipe that was supposed to make 48 cookies, made about 40 for me, and they were 2 points a piece.  Plus you have the oatmeal to increase the fiber.  I would have guessed 2 or 3 at the most per cookie. 



jenanderson said:


> Isn't it great when you feel so good about what you accomplish?  As I just stated above - it was so hard to start.  DH and I used to have a strict rule of NO TALKING!  I thought I could possibly die if I had to run and talk at the same time.  There was no way that I could find the willpower to run and talk...so we ran in silence.  Yesterday we talked the first 2 miles of our run before putting on our headphones and tackling the hills in a focused silence.  It is just amazing to me the change I have had and everyone here who is dedicated to the C25K program can be just as successful!


That's so funny. I was on my jog and my son is usually on his scooter with me, and he asked me something, and I said "I can't talk right now", and he said, "but you just did, you said that", but I couldn't answer his question because I was concentrating on breathing and finishing the jog, but it was funny.  I love to hear you talk about your success.  It is so inspiring.  



jennz said:


> On a sad note   someone mentioned calories at Costco snack bars, so I googled the Sam's pretzel, which I always get while I'm there...I had guesstimated it at 400 calories...I was off, it's 500 calories and 10 grams of fat!    It's not worth that extra 100 calories so I must say goodbye to my pretzel.  I think when I don't get it I'll put that $1 in my jar.


Wow, no pretzel is worth that.  



tigger813 said:


> I'm done being bad!!!!!!
> 
> DH made some yummy ribs! Ate too many of them! And also had a raspberry white Russian! Going to try and stay focused despite the absolutely crazy week ahead of me! Sometimes I do better when I'm really busy! Don't know if I'll get up at 5:20 in the morning to work out but I'm really going to try. I also have my Irish Step class tomorrow night. Volunteering in DD1s class from 9:15-10 and then heading off to work. Client at 12:30 for a hot stone massage.  My google calendar is way too colorful this week and next! Though I know by the end of next week I will be headed to the Cape to spend a relaxing weekend with family, friends and new friends! Hot tub, swimming, lovely drinks, shopping and good fried clam strips! I know the clam strips are bad but they are the best I've ever had and I haven't had them in about 5 years so it will be a lovely treat for me!


Hope your week goes well, and you definitely need to enjoy those clam strips without any guilt, and with a few frozen drinks.  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I have been MIA Saturday we went to Epcot for the Flower and Garden festival and Today we went to the beach.    I did get my run in Week 8 Day 3 of the C25K so last week is my final week.  Whoo hooo.   I still cant believe I can run 2 1/2 miles that is nuts considering I got winded after 1 minute when I first started.  I guess losing 20 pounds helped alot too.


Congrats on finishing the C25K!!!  Epcot and the beach sound like the perfect weekend.  I'm jealous.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Unfortunately, I did overindulge in Girl Scout cookies afterwards.  The cookies are almost gone and DH offered to take them to his office, but their MINE, ALL MINE!  Okay, they get shared with DH and DDs, too, but only grudgingly.
> 
> On a postive note, I haven't stashed secret boxes of Thin Mints for my own private consumption this year.  All cookie boxes are in the cupboard and any cookie eaten is dutifully logged on my journal.  This made me stop much sooner than I would have last night as I saw the number of calories quickly adding up.  And, of course, I felt guilty when I woke up this morning knowing I hadn't stopped eating them sooner.


I'll make you feel good.  I brought 4 boxes home from a girl at work, and hid them from my son and ate every one of them myself.  But I bought 5 boxes from my niece, and shared them with him.  Gee, I wonder why I'm not losing.

I did my first day of week to and jogged for 90 sec, six times, and I feel so good.  I mentioned it to the other parents at the bus stop too, which will give me a little more pressure not to quit.  Two of them are runners, and out there in all kinds of weather.  Eating has been good over the weekend, and I'm so happy I don't have any junk in the house.  The beautiful weekend kept us outside so much in the fresh air and moving, it really felt good and motivated me to eat healthier.  We went out for dinner with friends, and I ate half and brought half home of a chicken teriyaki stir fry, and didn't have dessert.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

AHHHHH!!!!! I was so going to get up early and workout this morning. But, DD1 came in at 2 am to say she had gotten sick all over her bed and floor! Spent 45 minutes cleaning up that and getting laundry going again. Even had to vacuum at 3am. Now, I need to shampoo the area of her rug. All of her stuff is dry now. 

She's fine now. I think she ate too many ribs last night. She had one extra helping which I think did her in! She had trouble getting to sleep. We both ended up on the couch and I think I may have gotten back to sleep around 5. I'm achy this morning and trying to decide if I'm up to giving a massage today. I will bring DD1 with me and she can hang out in the pedicure room with a movie and her book she needs to read for school. I was supposed to help in her class this morning but will go tomorrow instead.

I'm soooo tired! We are planning on doing the yoga DVD this morning. I had a Fiber Plus bar for breakfast. I have Irish Step class tonight too. Hope I last that long. DD1 will go to dancing if she stays ok the rest of the day. 

OK, I'm done whining! Time to shampoo the carpet!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> I would buy a new shirt that is flattering, and also just take some time away, sit and read a book or come here and dis.  That helps me to regroup, and get my sanity back.
> 
> Whoo hoo!!!  You're in ONE-derland!!!!
> 
> Good luck with the C25K today Jenn.  I just did W2D1, and did an extra long walk with it.  I am trying to do the run every other day, and on the day's inbetween, might do wii fit for 30 min.  With the nice weekend, I ran sat and we went for a bike ride, and yesterday we biked again, but I'm only going to do the running, higher intensity 3 times a week.  I don't want to hurt myself.  I've found my body doesn't hurt so much during the runs, I just can't breathe, but after I'm a little achey, but nothing specific, I think it's just new muscle use.  The best splurge for me was the ENell sports bra. I have never run before because of lack of support, and I don't even think about it while I'm running.   Good luck today!!  You can do it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are feeling better.  I think that's high pointage for the cookies.  I figured out toll  house cookies once, and the recipe that was supposed to make 48 cookies, made about 40 for me, and they were 2 points a piece.  Plus you have the oatmeal to increase the fiber.  I would have guessed 2 or 3 at the most per cookie.
> 
> That's so funny. I was on my jog and my son is usually on his scooter with me, and he asked me something, and I said "I can't talk right now", and he said, "but you just did, you said that", but I couldn't answer his question because I was concentrating on breathing and finishing the jog, but it was funny.  I love to hear you talk about your success.  It is so inspiring.
> 
> Wow, no pretzel is worth that.
> 
> Hope your week goes well, and you definitely need to enjoy those clam strips without any guilt, and with a few frozen drinks.
> 
> Congrats on finishing the C25K!!!  Epcot and the beach sound like the perfect weekend.  I'm jealous.
> 
> I'll make you feel good.  I brought 4 boxes home from a girl at work, and hid them from my son and ate every one of them myself.  But I bought 5 boxes from my niece, and shared them with him.  Gee, I wonder why I'm not losing.
> 
> I did my first day of week to and jogged for 90 sec, six times, and I feel so good.  I mentioned it to the other parents at the bus stop too, which will give me a little more pressure not to quit.  Two of them are runners, and out there in all kinds of weather.  Eating has been good over the weekend, and I'm so happy I don't have any junk in the house.  The beautiful weekend kept us outside so much in the fresh air and moving, it really felt good and motivated me to eat healthier.  We went out for dinner with friends, and I ate half and brought half home of a chicken teriyaki stir fry, and didn't have dessert.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



First of all... thanks for the info about the cookies.  I'm going to leave my journal the way it is, but will keep that in mind for the future.  

Second.... thanks for your brutal honesty about the GS cookies!  So many of us do/have done that sort of thing, but don't own up to it!  Those cookies are EVIL!!  They are definitely a trigger food for DH.  I bought four boxes... two Samoas (his fav) and two thin mints.  The day I got them (at a swim meet) I gave him a box of the Samoas to take home with him.  Come to find out he bought another box from the vendor plus a box of thin mints.  When I got home later that day BOTH boxes of Samoas were gone and DS and he also shared the box of Thin mints.  That is BAD NEWS!  The other two boxes of Thin mints and the other box of Samoas are in the downstairs freezer, hidden behind healthy foods!  I will dole them out sporatically throughout the Spring.  It is not just a matter of being the "calorie police" either.... those stupid cookies are EXPENSIVE!  That was $10.50 worth of cookies gone in one afternoon!  

Nice job with the running!  Keep it up!  




tigger813 said:


> AHHHHH!!!!! I was so going to get up early and workout this morning. But, DD1 came in at 2 am to say she had gotten sick all over her bed and floor! Spent 45 minutes cleaning up that and getting laundry going again. Even had to vacuum at 3am. Now, I need to shampoo the area of her rug. All of her stuff is dry now.
> 
> She's fine now. I think she ate too many ribs last night. She had one extra helping which I think did her in! She had trouble getting to sleep. We both ended up on the couch and I think I may have gotten back to sleep around 5. I'm achy this morning and trying to decide if I'm up to giving a massage today. I will bring DD1 with me and she can hang out in the pedicure room with a movie and her book she needs to read for school. I was supposed to help in her class this morning but will go tomorrow instead.
> 
> I'm soooo tired! We are planning on doing the yoga DVD this morning. I had a Fiber Plus bar for breakfast. I have Irish Step class tonight too. Hope I last that long. DD1 will go to dancing if she stays ok the rest of the day.
> 
> OK, I'm done whining! Time to shampoo the carpet!



Sorry to hear your DD was sick.... even sorrier to hear you had to clean it up!    I would definitely be up for a nap after a night like that!  Hope you can find the energy to make it through your day!..............P


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  I like to make sure that my hair and makeup is done everyday.  I feel so much better when I look put together.  This was not a priority for me for a very long time, but that 15 minutes that it takes to get ready is totally worth it.


----------



## jennz

for all you iPhone users out there...dh just found an app, or maybe it's a website, I'm not a iPhoner  fatsecret.com  This thing is amazing!  It scans in your item from the bar code on the wrapper and tells you your WW points, and you can automatically update your calories etc for the day.  Just wanted to share.


----------



## kimara

Saturday's QOTD: Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months, how do you get back on the wagon when you get back? Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?

Don't know, haven't ever gone to Disney before when eating healthily for months before!!  This does scare me, as I am going next week to Disneyland.  I will really try not to eat everything in site.  Decision:  I will weigh-in right away so I can see the damage done and be accountable for it.


Sunday's QOTD: Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?

Ouch, this hit hard.  I hadn't noticed the 4 weeks added on until this QOTD.  It hit hard because I have already passed my original goal of 20 lbs for this challenge.  My sister, happysmyly, had already asked if I was going to change my goal.  I wasn't going to because I thought it was a tough and healthy goal to lose 20 in 15 weeks.  But now with the challenge being longer...I need to make sure I feel CHALLENGED!  So, I just bit the bullet and decided to up my goal to 35 lbs total for this challenge. 

I'm going to have to work SUPER hard, cuz in the next 2 weeks I will be:
*Having a birthday
*Taking my comprehensive exams for my Master's degree that I have been working on for 3 1/2 years. (yeah, i gotta remember stuff from a class i took 3 years ago, right!)
*Driving 11 hours with the kids to San Diego for my Grandpa's funeral.  Seeing the extended family and spending time eating and sitting with them.
*Stopping for 3 days at Disneyland on the way home...cuz Grandpa would have wanted it that way.
*Taking a birthday get-away with my dear husband for a few days with no kids.

So losing another 13 lbs before the end of the challenge will take a lot of work, but if I try hard I will do it!

Monday's QOTD: What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?

Un-imaginative but, home-style mani-pedi and a 15 min power nap are my favorite wasy to make myself feel better.  If I am feeling sick, nothing beats a hot steamy shower.

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

sahbushka said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?



I'm a sleeper, too! When I am completely overwhelmed, I'll go to sleep and feel like I can't wake up...it's my coping mechanism. Sometimes I'll sleep for 10 or 11 hours, if I'm stressed beyond belief. It also works when I'm just plain tired, I always feel better after I get a good night's sleep! 

We don't buy GS cookies anymore. I have conceded that I cannot eat less than a sleeve of Thin Mints, so I just don't go there. It took me a long time to accept that this is a food I cannot be exposed to...I'm happy to make a donation to the troop, but I can't take those cookies home! Good thing I have a ds!

Maria


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I buy myself special like a new pair of jeans! I'm excited to buy some size 8 Lee jeans at Kmart in the next week or two. My 10s are falling off me. 

Hope to get some Yoga in later after work. Maybe the girls and I will do that together this afternoon before dancing. Trying to decide what to have for lunch. Supper will be leftovers or something simple.

I'm soooo tired! My head is kind of blurry from the lack of sleep. I just had a small handful of M&Ms. I'll have my other half later. May stop at Subway to get myself something and get DD1 something at Dunkin now that wants to eat.

Have a good day! I have a feeling I will go right to bed after dancing tonight!


----------



## pjlla

jennz said:


> for all you iPhone users out there...dh just found an app, or maybe it's a website, I'm not a iPhoner  fatsecret.com  This thing is amazing!  It scans in your item from the bar code on the wrapper and tells you your WW points, and you can automatically update your calories etc for the day.  Just wanted to share.



I went to check out fatsecret.com.  It is going to be my new favorite website!! (After the DIS of course!!).  I clicked on the food database box and then I put "oatmeal chocolate chip cookies" in the search box and it brought up a huge list of brand name oatmeal choc chip cookies!  I didn't see any breakdown for homemade, but it still gave me a GREAT idea of the NI of the cookies I had yesterday.  Glad to know that I "guesstimated" my points well.  Most of the brand name cookies were 4-5 pts per serving.  

I am DEFINITELY bookmarking that website for frequent use!!!  Thanks so much for sharing.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm a sleeper, too! When I am completely overwhelmed, I'll go to sleep and feel like I can't wake up...it's my coping mechanism. Sometimes I'll sleep for 10 or 11 hours, if I'm stressed beyond belief. It also works when I'm just plain tired, I always feel better after I get a good night's sleep!
> 
> We don't buy GS cookies anymore. I have conceded that I cannot eat less than a sleeve of Thin Mints, so I just don't go there. It took me a long time to accept that this is a food I cannot be exposed to...I'm happy to make a donation to the troop, but I can't take those cookies home! Good thing I have a ds!
> 
> Maria



I've got some of those "trigger foods" that I can't have in the house either.  Fortunately I do okay with thin mints.... especially since I have plenty of people around to "help" me eat them!!  I've given up on buying sweet potato chips.  No matter how much I try to convince myself that I CAN control myself with them.... sadly, I CANNOT.  If I open a bag, I eat a bag.... the entire thing.  I'm the only one in the house who likes them, so I can't even share them.  Gladly, I don't have to make a donation to the grocery store when I don't buy them!!...................P


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I took a day off to destress from the last few weeks.  I have been busy for 3 weeks without a break even on the weekends because of working and working on the local high school's play.  This weekend we had a rehersal in front of senior citizens on Thurs, a show Fri, two on Sat and break down on Sun.  I did go to the cast party on Sat night but only stayed for a half an hour had 2 nachos and dip, and 10 shrimps and a couple of cucumbers and then left.  

Break down day is always hard but yesterday was worse than normal.  The theater is being redone so EVERYTHING had to come down.  The moms and kids help me fininsh boxing and sorting the costumes in 2 hours.  They were then loaded on a truck to take to a storage place.  When the next load with scenery was loaded onto the truck I was going to stay behind and help sort and box all the props from the prop room.  I was waiting for the assistant director to decide what she wanted to do but all she was doing was talking to a person I am not fond of.  Nothing was being done and I had sat around for over a half an hour so I left.  I was there from 10:30 to 4  I had put in my time.  

Today I am just sitting around.  I did get outside to walk for a while because it is a beautiful day.  I need to shower and then I have a mammogram scheduled at 3:45.  That was another reason I took the day off.  I didn't think I would make it home from school, shower and make it to the mammogram on time.

I am glad that the challenge is being extended.  I have made some new habits but the weight is not coming off.  I am working harder on the exercise and food part than I have  in the last couple of weeks.  I am hoping for a big number on Friday.  

pjilla I hope your headache is gone.  I had one last week.  

HAve a great day everyone.  Hopefully the weather in your backyard is as nice as it is here in jersey.


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Maiziezoe - How you feel, physically, with your weight loss?  Are you exhausted or energized?  I thought I read somewhere that 2% of your bodyweight  as a loss/week was safe, has anyone else heard that?
> 
> 
> The rain is supposed to hold off until tomorrow so I'll get out and walk the dogs again today.  Yesterday we walked for 25 minutes and I did Walk It Out for 35 and here's the best part - my legs didn't hurt!!  I am sooooo excited by this. Back when I started in BL 8 I had been an inactive hermit since my mom passed away in April.   One day I decided to walk the dogs...3/4 of a mile took 30 minutes and my legs were sooooo sore on the sides of my calves.  I was scared because I was so out of shape.  Yesterday - 1 1/4 miles plus Walk It Out and no pain!



Jenn, I feel great. Really great. I have more energy than I have had in a long time. However, I used stay up until 1:30 or 2:00 a.m. every night so I could catch up on my trashy reality TV... but lately I have been falling asleep by 11:45. But I feel really great!

Congrats on all the walking!!  I'm so proud of you!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  Nice loss!
> 
> Interesting about the WW points.  I think jennz is right maybe it adjusted for your activity level.  I figure 1 point is about 50 calories -- maybe use it some days but not others.  WW does some odd things with points.  I get annoyed when something that is WW, like yogurt, is 1 point, but all the other yogurts with the same numbers is 2 points when you input the food.  Or a food where one serving is 2 points but two servings is 5 points -- WW math!
> 
> Isn't it funny that getting rid of clothes that are too big is almost as exciting as getting new clothes!



WW points drive me batty sometimes!! 

You know, now that I think about it, I bet it did adjust to my activity level. 




3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I haven't been on in a few days.  I stopped reading on Thursday in order to save some posts for my beloved me-time on Friday mornings when both girls are dropped at school and I have 2 1/2 hours to sit with my laptop at the library near my younger daughter's preschool, sipping on a Starbucks Venti, soy, sugar-free, cinnamon dolce misto and perusing the Biggest Loser thread.
> 
> I missed my Friday morning ritual the week before (Feb.26) when my car hit a pothole loosening that protective plastic covering at the front bottom of our Odyssey (I had to call AAA and it took up most of my morning...boo!).  This last Friday, I decided to get my run in really quick before heading over to the library.  I'm on Week 8 of the C25K and as I arrived at the trail, I all of a sudden decided, "What if I just run the entire 5K no matter how long it takes?"  SO I DID!  It took me 46 minutes and 31 seconds, but I ran the whole thing!  This is quite a feat for someone who was dreading Week 2 when Week 1's one minute intervals seemed to last 10 minutes each.
> 
> After I finished the 3.2 mile run, I decided it was time to reward myself, so I took Carys' idea and zipped over to the mall (in my car this time!) and spent some time in the Yankee Candle store perusing my options.  I ended up getting a blueberry scone and a mango salsa small jar candle (they were on sale 2 for $20) and a big jar of the Vanilla Lime (also on sale!).  Yummy!
> 
> Last, but not least, I had a 3.5 pound loss this week!  That puts me at 222.5 pounds and 25.5 pounds lost since I started this challenge on January 1st!  I'm only 3 1/2 pounds away from meeting my first major weightloss milestone of losing all the weight I've put on and kept on since becoming pregnant with my oldest DD!



Wow!!  Great loss last week!!  Congrats on your run!!  That's awesome! 



sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone...so today has been a crazy day.  My father in law was in a car accident this afternoon...he was t-boned by another car...his car is totaled and he is in the er but it looks like he will be alright.  My husband and his brother at the hospital with him now.  I have to admit to being a hint more out of control with my eating after I heard about it.  I didn't do too much damage and am chewing gum now so I think I will be alright.
> 
> I had a decent work out at the gym this morning and was finally able to get out and weed my flower bed...it felt nice to get that done.  I also did 2 loads of laundry...I still need to clean the bathrooms though.
> 
> As for more on my disney trip...I don't remember what I have written about it so far.  Did I mention that my legs and feet didn't hurt even once!  Usually I have to take Tylenol every few hours to even function when at DL but this time I didn't need it!
> 
> We did a scavenger hunt in the rain on Saturday and my team got 3rd!
> 
> I won the prize at the baby shower we had for one of the ladies in the group!  I got a pink mickey walet!  So cute!
> 
> We had over 50 Divas who joined us at one point or another!  Speaking of which, if any of the ladies here would like to join us you are welcome to!  You can find us on the Disneyland board...can't miss us!
> 
> I am going to go ahead and post Sunday's QOTD now since I am on West coast time and I would like it to be there in the morning for the East coasters!
> 
> 
> Have a good day ladies and please don't forget to drink that water!
> 
> SarahMay



How is your father in law doing today? I hope everything is okay. 



heatherlynn444 said:


> thanks for the tips! Unfortunately I hate salad, but that's ok lol!
> We are also on the DP and on club level so the food will be abundant. My favorite thing about disney is the food, so I will definately be indulging, but I will be buying healthier snacks with my snack credits.
> I plan to run at least 3 of the 5 days plus all the walking we will be doing.  wow about 22,000 steps! I have always wanted to wea a pedometer. I have a garmin watch but the battery life wouldn't hold for a whole day.



Are you going to write another food report? I just finished reading your last one. I LOVE reading food reports while I eat. I pretend I am eating what I am reading about instead of all the rabbit food I have been eating lately! 



jennz said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!  We have SUN here again today in Indy!  Our family got out for a walk before DH went bowling so we could get it in before the rain comes.  We found an area where we can let our furbabies run free - it is NOT possible to be in a bad mood while you're watching animals play!
> 
> Two great days for me since I refocused.  Hooray!  Tomorrow the family starts the c25K.  Thank you to Jen, Kathy and everyone who has posted how HARD it is and that you were in pain - I need to hear that and that you got through it.  We have a 5k we're doing in May.  Please don't take this wrong, but know that it's been hard for you to do and I am where you were takes away my fears - that I'm going to hurt myself beyond repair b/c I have pf and am overweight and out of shape.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the no-talking rule too, dd is chatty chatty - she's babbling on right now while I'm typing this.
> 
> I am going to get a Land's End swimsuit too - I think I'll need two, get one for this summer and another for October.  My cousins are coming over and we're going to WDW for a week - I have SSR reserved right now and am hoping to get Beach Club - I can call Wednesday - keep your fingers crossed for me!!  I'm planning to be near goal then and needing a new suit, and I love their two piece pink striped one.



My DD and I are going to restart our C25K training today. I finally got the "all systems go" from my doctor. I am excited. She is even more excited. In July when we do our 5K, it will be 3 generations running together.... my dad, my brother and myself and my DD. I can't wait.



flipflopmom said:


> Monday's QOTD:  SLEEP!  Sometimes I have to let the house go, and just crawl into bed.  If I can grab a quick 15 minutes with my eyes closed at some point, I try that.  On the converse side, sometimes I clean instead.  I can't stand mess and clutter, but I have tornados living in my house.  Somedays I stay up late and work on it, but I sometimes have to give myself permission to let it go, and just go to bed.  I'm up at 5am, and I can't always push myself to stay up until 11 or 12 just to get it done!
> 
> Okay I just had to come back and post, I'm sooo excited!  After a week of 1 pound weight loss, and a seeming plateau, I lost 2 pounds yesterday, to bring me under 200!!!!! 199.3, only a half pound from the 20 pound clippie!!!!!!!!!!I don't know if the longer c25K runs of 8 minutes each brought it on, I even had a little sliver of my mom's chocolate pie yesterday.
> 
> 
> Question for ladies only:
> 
> 
> How are you finding your menstrual cycle affects your weight loss/gain?  I always gain 5 pounds the day before my cycle starts.  I know that will be the middle/end of next week.  It goes away when the cycle stops, but it is very discouraging for a week.  Any hints to offset this?  I don't change my eating/water/exercise, but it gripes me.



Congrats on the loss!!!

I gain about 2 pounds during my TOM... I usually see the gain on the second day of my cycle, which also happens to be my heaviest and most painful day (cramps like I am in labor... ugh). I almost always have the 2 pounds I gained gone by day 4 of my cycle. 



jennz said:


> Hooray for no secret stash!    Writing it down and seeing it add up stinks doesn't it?  Don't feel guilty - think about what you would have eaten last year and then notice how far you've come toward a healthier you - a you who still eats girl scout cookies but is much healthier!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I'd have to say crawl into bed and read and take a break, or go to bed early.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a weight gain the day before too...I had heard that drinking your water and eating low carbs will offset this.  I don't do anything different though.
> 
> Today is a day off work so I'm off to clean the house - did downstairs yesterday to get some extra movement in after my grazing afternoon (those pizzas sound good 3Tinks - I will do that next time!) so only upstairs for today.  Have to meet with the banker at 10:30 - I want to cancel that one but will go, need to open a business account and take advantage of the $100 promo.
> 
> We're starting c25k today.  I have a question for you c25k'ers - do you do more exercise on your running days and what do you do on your rest days?  I can't afford calorie-wise to take a day off of exercise and still reach my goal.



I work out on my C25K days. I will be doing the C25K tonight and this morning I did 28 minutes of my AE Sports challenge and a 5 mile WATP. I haven't missed a day of exercise since January 1st.... however, I don't count the C25K training as exercise, I have convinced myself that it is training. I'm such a DORK!



jennz said:


> for all you iPhone users out there...dh just found an app, or maybe it's a website, I'm not a iPhoner  fatsecret.com  This thing is amazing!  It scans in your item from the bar code on the wrapper and tells you your WW points, and you can automatically update your calories etc for the day.  Just wanted to share.



Awesome APP! I wish it worked with my iPod Touch.


----------



## maiziezoe

*


sahbushka said:



			Saturday's QOTD:  Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months rolleyes1), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back?  Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?
		
Click to expand...

*
I guess I will find out in December. I am sure I will step on the scale as soon as I get home because I am kind of like that. I am planning on running while we are cruising... I'll have to figure out something to do while we are at Disney.

*Sunday's QOTD:  Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?*

I think I am going to need to. I am almost to my goal already. I need to get my calculator out and figure out what I could lose with the extra 4 weeks.


----------



## maiziezoe

Wooooo..... three posts in a row!

We had a busy weekend so I wasn't around much. On Friday we ran to Costco to buy a Body Bugg... they didn't have any. *insert Ann's pouty face here*. I successfully walked the entire Costco without trying one single sample! Yea for me! 

On Saturday, my mom and daughters and I went out to lunch (Panera) and to a musical (Into the Woods.... so good!). 

Yesterday I went and did my weekly grocery shopping and then made healthy snacks for the Oscars. What a great night. I love the Oscars!!  Oscar! Oscar! Oscar!

Today I weighed in (I'm already down 2.4 pounds since Friday's weigh in) and did my Monday work out. I bought a new WATP that I love. I don't know how old it is but it is a 5 mile walk and she does a "boost" at the end of each mile. I loved it and did not get bored once during the 5 miles (my other WATP dvd bores me). 

I need to get off the computer and jump in the shower so I can start some laundry. The jeans I bought last week are already too big so I am trying to shrink them. 


*
Monday's QOTD: What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?*

Hmmmm.... I buy work out videos or work out games for the Wii. I'm obsessed. Yesterday I did Billy Blanks Boot Camp and almost cried. Actually, I think I might have cried when I was at the grocery store and tried to reach for something on the top shelf and was reminded of how much my arms hurt from that mean Billy Blanks. I'm thrilled that he wears shorts in this video and not a leotard. I used to do his workouts all the time but my TV was at eye level and so was his..... ummm..... package. It was so distracting!!! 

Okay, I'm off like a dirty shirt!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Sitting at my desk, trying to convince myself not to eat a Kashi bar -- which will eventually put me over my WW points for the day. We're having chicken/ziti/broccoli for dinner, which means I need a ton of points left for dinner -- I am so hungry! I ran 4M in 46 minutes this morning, how awful would it be if I ate some of those points? Yes, I am looking for permission to do something I shouldn't...dinner won't be ready until about 7, so I have a long way to go...

Maria


----------



## tigger813

OK, weighed myself yesterday and was up 2 pounds and I weighed myself this morning and I was only up .4 for the weekend with no working out and not the best food. TOM did start this morning so maybe that had something to do with it. Gave a 75 minutes massage this afternoon and will be going to my Irish Step class tonight. I so hope I can get back to working out tomorrow. I was hoping to try out the BL Yoga DVD but not getting to it. Had a flatbread sweet onion chicken teriyaki for lunch and having some ribs and white rice for supper in a few minutes. DD1 had a rib and is going to have  some rice before dancing. Just fixed myself some Earl Gray green tea to have with supper. DH will be home shortly and then it's running around for the rest of the evening. I will be in bed early tonight hopefully by 9 so I can get up early in the morning to work out.


----------



## jennz

Anne!    I've missed your posts!  If you are feeling good and have a lot of energy I would go with that and no the recommendation from WW.  JMHO.  How fun that you will all be running together - that it great!!

DD and I got back about 1/2 hour ago from day 1 c25k - I did the whole thing!  I would have quit if I was alone.  On the 3rd run I got a stabbing pain in my shin.  We stopped so she could put her hair up and then on the next run I was okay.  I was probably doing more of a fast waddle than a run but I did it - and then next one and the next one.  Got home and took some naproxen and stretched - just came up to get on the computer and felt like I was walking on the moon to get up the stairs!    Am ordering my kt tape when I finish this post.  DD's arches hurt too - not good, they get sore at cheer w/all the tumbling and jumps they do.

Lisa did you start the c25k today????

Kathy - I did get a good masher bra - that makes a HUGE difference (no pun intended there!), no black eyes from running!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

sahbushka said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?



Eat organic and whole foods!  Pre-Biggest Loser challenge, I would alternate between eating a really nutritious, home cooked meal made with whole grains, lots of veggies, and organic foods and eating JUNK!  On nights I was too tired to cook, I would end up getting take out or pizza or buying something that was easy to make and sounded good but wasn't all that nutritious (i.e., Marie Calendar's tortellini and a sauce to throw over it).  I'm still struggling with this a bit.  Instead of high calorie/high fat junk, there are nights when I'll use processed food (like Campbell's soup and seasoning packets) to throw together a meal.  It's better, but I still notice a huge difference in how I feel when the food I eat is processed minimally.  



flipflopmom said:


> Okay I just had to come back and post, I'm sooo excited!  After a week of 1 pound weight loss, and a seeming plateau, I lost 2 pounds yesterday, to bring me under 200!!!!!



How good that must feel!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




And, while I don't gain at TOM, I do seem to get stuck at a plateau for that entire week. 



jennz said:


> Hooray for no secret stash!    Writing it down and seeing it add up stinks doesn't it?  Don't feel guilty - think about what you would have eaten last year and then notice how far you've come toward a healthier you - a you who still eats girl scout cookies but is much healthier!



It sure does stink seeing it add up!  Yikes!  

As far as further excercise beyond the C25K, I'm pretty much just doing 3-5 days of running at this point, but I want to bump it up so I'm looking forward to seeing other responses.  I do know to avoid the stair stepper (of course, I do that anyway!).



mikamah said:


> I'll make you feel good.  I brought 4 boxes home from a girl at work, and hid them from my son and ate every one of them myself.  But I bought 5 boxes from my niece, and shared them with him.  Gee, I wonder why I'm not losing.



This made me laugh so hard I had tears in my eyes!  



tigger813 said:


> AHHHHH!!!!! I was so going to get up early and workout this morning. But, DD1 came in at 2 am to say she had gotten sick all over her bed and floor! Spent 45 minutes cleaning up that and getting laundry going again. Even had to vacuum at 3am. Now, I need to shampoo the area of her rug. All of her stuff is dry now.



What a miserable night for you and your DD!  I'm so sorry you had to go through that.  



kimara said:


> *Taking my comprehensive exams for my Master's degree that I have been working on for 3 1/2 years. (yeah, i gotta remember stuff from a class i took 3 years ago, right!)



Best of luck to you with your comp exams.  I still remember how stressed I was leading up to them and then when they were over it was sheer bliss!

I'm so sorry about your grandfather, though.  I'm glad you and your family will be able to share some good time together both in San Diego and at Disneyland afterwards.

Good luck with the drive!  I will tell you that when I drove south with the girls a few weeks back, I wish I had planned out where I was stopping and what I was going to eat before we ever left.  It would have saved me from way overeating.



Worfiedoodles said:


> We don't buy GS cookies anymore. I have conceded that I cannot eat less than a sleeve of Thin Mints, so I just don't go there. It took me a long time to accept that this is a food I cannot be exposed to...I'm happy to make a donation to the troop, but I can't take those cookies home! Good thing I have a ds!



  Maria, you are a strong woman to resist the almighty Girl Scout cookie! 



jennz said:


> for all you iPhone users out there...dh just found an app, or maybe it's a website, I'm not a iPhoner  fatsecret.com  This thing is amazing!  It scans in your item from the bar code on the wrapper and tells you your WW points, and you can automatically update your calories etc for the day.  Just wanted to share.



That is the coolest app, tell your DH thanks for sharing!  Just the calorie data alone makes it worth buying, but to have it all for free is outstanding!  I had looked at the bookstore a couple of weeks ago for a good calorie index book, but couldn't find one that I really liked.  This app does it perfectly.  And included fast food and major store brand caloric information, as well!  Way cool.



donac said:


> I was waiting for the assistant director to decide what she wanted to do but all she was doing was talking to a person I am not fond of.  Nothing was being done and I had sat around for over a half an hour so I left.  I was there from 10:30 to 4  I had put in my time.



Ugh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How annoying!  

Congrats on being done with the play!



maiziezoe said:


> Today I weighed in (I'm already down 2.4 pounds since Friday's weigh in) and did my Monday work out. I bought a new WATP that I love. I don't know how old it is but it is a 5 mile walk and she does a "boost" at the end of each mile. I loved it and did not get bored once during the 5 miles (my other WATP dvd bores me).
> 
> I need to get off the computer and jump in the shower so I can start some laundry. The jeans I bought last week are already too big so I am trying to shrink them.



It's so fun to read your enthusiastic posts!   Congratulations on doing so well!  Are you going to buy another new pair of jeans or will you wait a certain number of pounds first?



Worfiedoodles said:


> Sitting at my desk, trying to convince myself not to eat a Kashi bar -- which will eventually put me over my WW points for the day. We're having chicken/ziti/broccoli for dinner, which means I need a ton of points left for dinner -- I am so hungry! I ran 4M in 46 minutes this morning, how awful would it be if I ate some of those points? Yes, I am looking for permission to do something I shouldn't...dinner won't be ready until about 7, so I have a long way to go...



Maria, I know it's way after the fact, but don't do it!  (That's said just in case you are still wavering.  If you've already enjoyed it, ignore that last part completely!  ).  Maybe a nice cup of really good tea?  I'm having some of my Aveda tea right now to help curb my afternoon sweet tooth.



jennz said:


> DD and I got back about 1/2 hour ago from day 1 c25k - I did the whole thing!



Congratulations!  Did you like it?  My advice (take what you like and leave the rest ) is to take it one day at a time.  Don't even think about week 2 much less 3, 4, or 8 until you've finished week 1.  I kept thinking during the first couple of weeks how impossible future weeks sounded and finally got my head in the here and now.  That did the trick and was able to happily take each week on it's own.  My plan for the upcoming weeks is to run 30 minutes 3-4x/week and 45 minutes 1x/week.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hey everyone.   Been MIA due to the new job.    I have been reading just cant post alot.   Week 9 (last week) of my C25k starts tomorrow.  Then I get my new shoes.   All of you that have done this program.   I will not make the distance of 3.1miles in 30 min so what do you do when you graduate?  Just work on time?   Did you add time or try to improve speed after week 9.   I dont know what way to go.   

QOTD: I usually take a nice long hot bath to make myself feel better.   It soothes my muscles and gives me 1/2 of peace and quiet for the day.   

Now I have to run to the grocery store the cupboards are bare.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi everyone,
I resisted the GS cookies this year by donating the ones we bought. I have sat down (in the past) and eaten a whole box. Some things I just can't have in the house. I saw them selling some in the lobby at the grocery store and I walked the other way. I totally empathize with anyone with cookies in the house.

I have decided I can't do lunges. We did a lot of lunges in strength class today and my knee is killing me. She said I was doing them right, and some people just can't do them because of their knees. She gave me some ideas of other stuff to try instead. The squats don't bother me, but the lunges, oh my. 

Have a nice evening everyone!


----------



## pjlla

Evening all!  I am pleased to report that I did a 4 mile run outside again today... in 39 minutes!  I am thrilled with that time.  That was with head winds, pot holes, puddles, frost heaves, and a dog that got in my way!  I don't love the running, but I definitely love the feeling of accomplishment I have when I am done!  I only got in 45 minutes of exercise today, but it was a GOOD 45 minutes!

I finished the day one point over my target, but that is okay, since I have plenty of Flex points left.  

I've got my dinner meals planned for the remainder of the week, so that should help with my points planning.

The kids have tomorrow off from school because of voting.  DS is going snowboarding with a friend.... not sure what DD  is doing.  I rented a movie to watch tonight, but didn't get to it.... maybe DD and I will watch it tomorrow.  

I'm going to run (not literally!).................P


----------



## Graciesmom77

Hi guys,

My name is Michelle and I am from Columbus, Ohio. I just found this thread and I couldn't wait to join. I have struggled with weight my whole life and I am bound and determined to win this battle. I have 3 beautiful daughters and I want them growing up in a healthy home.

You guys are all so inspiring! I am so tired all the time that I can't make myself exercise, even though I know it will give me energy and make me feel better. I am going to try and make myself do atleast something tomorrow!

My husband has a weird job that takes him out of state for months at a time. He was just in Florida for 8 months, was home for 3 weeks and now is gone again until June. Though I know its an excuse, I am an emotional eater and I get bummed about missing him and eat to soothe myself. Crazy huh!?!? I know it will make me feel worse in the end, but I do it anyway.


I am really excited about this biggest losers challenge, even though I am coming in so late, and can't wait to join you guys in losing! DISers are so awesome!


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> Since I haven't really been making much progress on my goal, I'm going to stick with it. I'd still like to think I can meet and exceed my goal, and now that I'm finally seeing more daylight, I'm feeling more optimistic and more like I'm ready to move forward!



Isn't it amazing what a little extra daylight can do for you?    Good job weighing less on Sunday than on Saturday.  It's hard when it take so long to get to your goals, but when I get frustrated I just think that it too a lot longer to get the weight put on than I realize.  You'll be a maintainer before you know it!

I want to say thank you so much to everyone who wrote encouraging words about the C25K program.  I would like to say that I did it this week-end but unfortunately I did not.  I have some stress and C25K guilt now :scared2: and gave myself permission to give it another week before I try again.  I can't help but think that it is related to my overall resistance to exercise.  I think I should just shut up and do it and stop fretting!   



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Good luck! It's fun!  I really like following a program.  I'm looking for an "in between" program I can do for the next three months until the 12 week half marathon training programs can kick in prior to my Disneyland Half training.



I wonder if you could find something and just do each week twice until you got to the 12 week countdown?



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I've had a hard time deciding about this since I saw yesterday that the challenge has been extended.  I definitely need to change it (I'll meet my original challenge goal of 29 pounds in 3 1/2 more pounds).  I can't decide if I should extend it by figuring out 2 pounds a week, so 18 more pounds which would take me to 204.5.  OR...should I just go for it and try for 199?  The problem with that is that I would have to lose 2 1/2 pounds a week.  Doable?  Yes.  But!  I'm losing weight at a comfortable pace and feeling like I'm in a groove.  While part of me wants to push for that wonderful non-200 number, I worry that pushing myself harder will backfire and I'll rebel a little.  And I really like trying to meet goals I set. So, I'm leaning towards recalculating at a goal of 205 knowing I can meet the major goal shortly after in the next challenge (or between challenges depending on the timing).



Wow!  29 pounds down already -- great job!  You should be proud of yourself!

I am guessing that the summer challenge will start up a week after this challenge .  Everyone likes the accountability so we try not to have any gaps.  We haven't really talked about the summer challenge since we just extended this one.  For those of you who haven't been in these challenges before there is usually a poll thread asking for thoughts and voting on format for the next challenge about a month or less before a challenge ends.  Feel free to PM one of us if you have any questions or suggestions.   



sahbushka said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?



You mean something other than shrieking "can't you people leave me alone for five minutes?" and running out of the room?   That actually works pretty well but you have to save it for special occasions or it loses its effectiveness.  Sleeping or taking a bath or just plain old deep breathing works wonders, too.  



flipflopmom said:


> Okay I just had to come back and post, I'm sooo excited!  After a week of 1 pound weight loss, and a seeming plateau, I lost 2 pounds yesterday, to bring me under 200!!!!! 199.3, only a half pound from the 20 pound clippie!!!!!!!!!!I don't know if the longer c25K runs of 8 minutes each brought it on, I even had a little sliver of my mom's chocolate pie yesterday.
> 
> 
> Question for ladies only:
> 
> 
> How are you finding your menstrual cycle affects your weight loss/gain?  I always gain 5 pounds the day before my cycle starts.  I know that will be the middle/end of next week.  It goes away when the cycle stops, but it is very discouraging for a week.  Any hints to offset this?  I don't change my eating/water/exercise, but it gripes me.



Congratulations on being in ONE-derland!   

It's a bummer about the cycle weight gain.  Other than drinking a ton of water I'm not sure what you can do -- sounds like it is just your cycle, even though it is frustrating.  



tigger813 said:


> AHHHHH!!!!! I was so going to get up early and workout this morning. But, DD1 came in at 2 am to say she had gotten sick all over her bed and floor! Spent 45 minutes cleaning up that and getting laundry going again. Even had to vacuum at 3am. Now, I need to shampoo the area of her rug.



 Hope DD is feeling better and you can get a good night's sleep tonight.



jennz said:


> for all you iPhone users out there...dh just found an app, or maybe it's a website, I'm not a iPhoner  fatsecret.com  This thing is amazing!  It scans in your item from the bar code on the wrapper and tells you your WW points, and you can automatically update your calories etc for the day.  Just wanted to share.



So could you ask DH to tell us the secret of scanning the bar code with your iPhone?  I have an old model so maybe it is a new feature.  That website sounds great.  



kimara said:


> .  But now with the challenge being longer...I need to make sure I feel CHALLENGED!  So, I just bit the bullet and decided to up my goal to 35 lbs total for this challenge.
> 
> I'm going to have to work SUPER hard, cuz in the next 2 weeks I will be:
> *Having a birthday
> *Taking my comprehensive exams for my Master's degree that I have been working on for 3 1/2 years. (yeah, i gotta remember stuff from a class i took 3 years ago, right!)
> *Driving 11 hours with the kids to San Diego for my Grandpa's funeral.  Seeing the extended family and spending time eating and sitting with them.
> *Stopping for 3 days at Disneyland on the way home...cuz Grandpa would have wanted it that way.
> *Taking a birthday get-away with my dear husband for a few days with no kids.
> 
> So losing another 13 lbs before the end of the challenge will take a lot of work, but if I try hard I will do it!



Sure you can do it!  

And Grandpa sounds like a nice guy wanting you to go to DL in his memory.    I am sorry for your loss, kimara and happysmly.    



maiziezoe said:


> I need to get off the computer and jump in the shower so I can start some laundry. The jeans I bought last week are already too big so I am trying to shrink them.



Yay!  Trying to shrink jeans!    Try putting them in the dryer for like quite a long time.  I used to have no problem shrinking my clothes unintentionally.  



maiziezoe said:


> I'm thrilled that he wears shorts in this video and not a leotard. I used to do his workouts all the time but my TV was at eye level and so was his..... ummm..... package. It was so distracting!!!



  I've never heard of Billy Blanks but I'll be keeping my eyes open for him and, um, his package.  



jennz said:


> DD and I got back about 1/2 hour ago from day 1 c25k - I did the whole thing!  I would have quit if I was alone.  On the 3rd run I got a stabbing pain in my shin.  We stopped so she could put her hair up and then on the next run I was okay.  I was probably doing more of a fast waddle than a run but I did it - and then next one and the next one.  Got home and took some naproxen and stretched - just came up to get on the computer and felt like I was walking on the moon to get up the stairs!    Am ordering my kt tape when I finish this post.  DD's arches hurt too - not good, they get sore at cheer w/all the tumbling and jumps they do.
> 
> Lisa did you start the c25k today????
> 
> Kathy - I did get a good masher bra - that makes a HUGE difference (no pun intended there!), no black eyes from running!



Jenn, great job on starting the C25K.    Sorry you had a couple of injuries.  Hope everything is okay.  I'm following right behind you.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hey everyone.   Been MIA due to the new job.



How are you liking your new job?



pjlla said:


> Evening all!  I am pleased to report that I did a 4 mile run outside again today... in 39 minutes!  I am thrilled with that time.  That was with head winds, pot holes, puddles, frost heaves, and a dog that got in my way!  I don't love the running, but I definitely love the feeling of accomplishment I have when I am done!  I only got in 45 minutes of exercise today, but it was a GOOD 45 minutes!
> 
> I finished the day one point over my target, but that is okay, since I have plenty of Flex points left.
> 
> I've got my dinner meals planned for the remainder of the week, so that should help with my points planning.



Enjoy your day off tomorrow!  Sounds like you are totally OP!


----------



## lisah0711

Graciesmom77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am from Columbus, Ohio. I just found this thread and I couldn't wait to join. I have struggled with weight my whole life and I am bound and determined to win this battle. I have 3 beautiful daughters and I want them growing up in a healthy home.
> 
> You guys are all so inspiring! I am so tired all the time that I can't make myself exercise, even though I know it will give me energy and make me feel better. I am going to try and make myself do atleast something tomorrow!
> 
> My husband has a weird job that takes him out of state for months at a time. He was just in Florida for 8 months, was home for 3 weeks and now is gone again until June. Though I know its an excuse, I am an emotional eater and I get bummed about missing him and eat to soothe myself. Crazy huh!?!? I know it will make me feel worse in the end, but I do it anyway.
> 
> 
> I am really excited about this biggest losers challenge, even though I am coming in so late, and can't wait to join you guys in losing! DISers are so awesome!



 Graciesmom77!  Thanks for joining our challenge.  Did your DH go back to FL?  Sounds like a good excuse for a WDW trip to me.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Graciesmom77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am from Columbus, Ohio. I just found this thread and I couldn't wait to join. I have struggled with weight my whole life and I am bound and determined to win this battle. I have 3 beautiful daughters and I want them growing up in a healthy home.
> 
> You guys are all so inspiring! I am so tired all the time that I can't make myself exercise, even though I know it will give me energy and make me feel better. I am going to try and make myself do atleast something tomorrow!
> 
> My husband has a weird job that takes him out of state for months at a time. He was just in Florida for 8 months, was home for 3 weeks and now is gone again until June. Though I know its an excuse, I am an emotional eater and I get bummed about missing him and eat to soothe myself. Crazy huh!?!? I know it will make me feel worse in the end, but I do it anyway.
> 
> 
> I am really excited about this biggest losers challenge, even though I am coming in so late, and can't wait to join you guys in losing! DISers are so awesome!








  Graciesmom!

Several of us on this thread have really enjoyed the nine week Couch to 5K (C25K) program as a gentle way to start exercising again.  If you're at all interested in learning about running in a slow and relaxed fashion, it's a great way to begin.  The really nice thing?  You can go at your own pace and repeat weeks as often as you want or need.


----------



## sahbushka

Graciesmom77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am from Columbus, Ohio. I just found this thread and I couldn't wait to join. I have struggled with weight my whole life and I am bound and determined to win this battle. I have 3 beautiful daughters and I want them growing up in a healthy home.
> 
> You guys are all so inspiring! I am so tired all the time that I can't make myself exercise, even though I know it will give me energy and make me feel better. I am going to try and make myself do atleast something tomorrow!
> 
> My husband has a weird job that takes him out of state for months at a time. He was just in Florida for 8 months, was home for 3 weeks and now is gone again until June. Though I know its an excuse, I am an emotional eater and I get bummed about missing him and eat to soothe myself. Crazy huh!?!? I know it will make me feel worse in the end, but I do it anyway.
> 
> 
> I am really excited about this biggest losers challenge, even though I am coming in so late, and can't wait to join you guys in losing! DISers are so awesome!



Welcome to our Thread!  It's great to have you here!  Have you pm'd your starting weight to LuvBaloo yet?  If you have any questions she is a good one to ask, but just about anyone here would be happy to help too!  

SarahMay


----------



## sahbushka

Tuesday's QOTD:  Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.

For me, I used to watch a LOT more TV!  Now I barely watch any and the things I do record usually wait at least a week if not longer to be watched!

My family eats meals together a lot more frequently.  My husband and I sit down and plan meals together.  We do some favorites and some new ones every few weeks and we write down which days we will have them so we are sure to have healthy dates planned.  We also write on the recipe the day we first tried it and what we thought!  It's fun to look back.

I wear make-up more often.  I think the fact that I feel better about myself and the fact that I am making an effort to get my body to look better makes me want to do a little more with the rest of the image as well.

Have a great day all and please drink your water!

Oh, and I booked and paid deposit on my 2011 Disney Dream cruise today!

SarahMay


----------



## corinnak

Hello Biggest Loser friends!

I am back from Florida, have caught up the QOTD archive (thanks so much to Lisa for covering & bumping the thread as well!) and....well, that's about it.  

I had a great trip, a great race and a great time with the WISH team.  Well, it was mostly a great trip - the first few days it seemed like everything was going just slightly wrong.  The races were really great - I did both the 5K and Half marathon and was amazed by the number of characters on the course.  I was trying to take it easy on the 5K, and stopped for a photo with every character.  The half marathon, I was trying to strike a balance between stopping for the photos I wanted and pushing for a PR.  I'm pleased to report that I did pretty well with that as I got BOTH.  2:10:20 was my time, more than 3 minutes faster than January, and I have a whole TON of photos.  Here is one:






Food is always challenging on these race weekends.  I did OK, I think, but stopped counting on....Saturday, I guess.  I just ate to hunger, chose mostly the healthiest things I could and tried not to go crazy.  I always have a few pounds on the scale after a trip like this - partly from the endurance event - I think bodies hold onto a few pounds of water to help with the repairs and strengthening that needs to be done.  There's also the additional salt, and some additional calories as well.  

Which brings me to the questions of the days (I was behind before I left!!):

3/3  Wednesday QOTD:   We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss. Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you? What can you do to overcome these challenges?

Both are challenging - it used to be that I had an easier time with the food and had a harder time getting the exercise going.  The past few years, it has been the opposite.  I have it in my head that the exercise is more than just calories burned - it is theraputic mentally and physically and crucial to other goals that I have for myself.  I spent several years running at 40-50 lbs heavier and I KNOW that I have to have the food in place to have continuing success managing my weight.  Logging the food is so important, but it took a while for me to get back to it being not that big of a deal when I started tracking again.  I still struggle far more with food that beckons to me and the urge to under or overeat than I do with the workouts.

3/6 Saturday QOTD: Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months (), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back? Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?

Hmmmm.  This sounds like something that just, _JUST_ happened.    I did not exactly eat everything in sight, but my diet was dramatically different from what it is at home.  I have been here before, though, and I know what works.  I always, _always_ weigh in again right away.  It keeps me honest until the next weigh in day, and it is so interesting to see that I do gain a couple of pounds the days after a big race, but then by the next weekend, it really can be just gone again.

I always tell myself that the trip and what happened foodwise on the trip is not the important thing - the important thing is what happens next.  The trip was a really small fraction of my life - what happens in the following weeks is so much more crucial, and pounds that come easily tend to go away easily, too..  So I always start careful tracking again either on travel day or the very next day.  It has worked so well in the past, I continue to do it and it continues to be a successful strategy.  As for the WW 35 flex points, it is a misery to come back from a trip and figure I used them all on the days I wasn't tracking. I've had good success with either giving myself half of them to play with for the week, or between 3 & 5 per day for the rest of the week.  Because lack of flex points OR not knowing how many I had left to work with is the kind of thing that might have gotten in the way of my getting back to happily tracking quickly.

3/7 Sunday QOTD: Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?

It doesn't really change anything for me - I'm just going to keep on maintaining, training, and participating.  Oh man, sorry for the rhyme there.  Apparently I cold not resist.  

3/8 Monday QOTD: What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?

Uhhhh.....uh....I think I am a little bit tunnel-visioned in this department!  I'm going to go ahead and say....moisturize.  My skin tends to get dry, so moisturizing regularly can really help my comfort level sometimes.  I also have a paraffin wax bath thing for moisturizing hand treatments.  My kids enjoy that too - I need to get that out soon, as we haven't done it at all this winter!

And with that, I'm going to turn in, I think.  My sleep habits have been very strange this weekend, with busses needing to be caught in the middle of the night, naps during the day, sleeping on the plane...I'm a napping wonder, I tell you!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

corinnak said:


> Hello Biggest Loser friends!
> I am back from Florida, have caught up the QOTD archive (thanks so much to Lisa for covering & bumping the thread as well!) and....well, that's about it.



Wow!  You look great!  And you sound so excited and happy about your trip!  You are such an inspiration to me.  It's great knowing you started with the C25K program, also.  And, thank you for showing us your before picture awhile back...otherwise I think I'd look at your current picture and just assume you've always been thin!  

I finally started SparkPeople.  I love the "Lose it!" app on my iPhone but was curious about the fuss about SP and then saw there's an app for it as well.  I think I'm going to do both for the next week just to see how I do with the new one before giving up on the old.  I really like all the bells and whistles that go along with the SparkPeople website and app.  I'm surprisingly motivated by little "awards".  I think that's one of the big reasons I did well on Weight Watchers ten years ago.  The instructor at the time was not only a great and motivating speaker, but she passed out all sorts of little stickers as prizes.  And boy did I like to get those stickers!


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  Yesterday was a very busy day for me so I didn't even get a chance to come and post.  I did try to read some posts for a bit though.  This week is going to be a very crazy one and I am hoping I can stay on track as I have report cards due by Thursday and conferences on Friday.  It is always a very stressful time for me and is normally dealt with by eating an excessive amount of food.  I am hoping that I have learned skills to not allow that to happen this week.

Yesterday was my day off from running but I did do 2 miles of walking on the TM with an incline and lifted my 3 pound weights the entire time.  Today is a running day and I am hoping that it is not raining tonight because I want to run outside - not on the TM.

I am not entirely happy with how things are going with my weight loss right now.  I feel like I am really fighting with myself every single minute to not over eat.  I can't put my finger on what it is really but I know I have to figure it out because I have actually now seen a .5 gain on the scale this morning.  I know that it not that much but it does make me feel a bit worried because I don't feel like my head is really in the game right now.  I am logging everything and doing my exercising but the food part of it is a battle.  Somehow I went from being satisfied with my WW points to feeling like I needed my daily points, my flex points and some or all of my activity points.  I am not really going over that but using them all has caused a stall and even now this gain.  Everyday I find myself telling myself that today will be the day I change up my attitude and everyday I eat more than I wanted to.  So...today I am going to battle myself again and say that I am going to stay within my daily points range and not allow myself to give into the temptation of the extra points.  


*3/8 Monday QOTD: What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?*
For me it is a hair cut and color.  I love when my hair is freshly cut and it does exactly what I want it to do.  I also love when all the highlights and coloring is the color I want and you don't see all the dark roots!  

*Tuesday's QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.*
The biggest one is I do not sit on the couch all the time any more.  I was truly a couch potato before all this started.  I know am up and exercising so much more.  Also, before the BL challenge, my blood sugar levels were very high and I needed my insulin.  I am back down to a lower weight and with the exercise I don't need the insulin any more.  Finally, I was so unhappy with what I saw when I looked in the mirror.  Now I look in the mirror and I am happy with what I see.  I know there are still improvements to be made but when I can see the changes that have already occurred, I feel really good.

Alright, have to get ready for school.  Have a great day everyone!
Jen


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I took a day off to destress from the last few weeks.  I have been busy for 3 weeks without a break even on the weekends because of working and working on the local high school's play.  This weekend we had a rehersal in front of senior citizens on Thurs, a show Fri, two on Sat and break down on Sun.  I did go to the cast party on Sat night but only stayed for a half an hour had 2 nachos and dip, and 10 shrimps and a couple of cucumbers and then left.


Glad you took a day to yourself.   The plays must be so stressful and so much work, and a big relief when it is over, but still lots of work.  Sounds like you did great at the party.  



maiziezoe said:


> I'm thrilled that he wears shorts in this video and not a leotard. I used to do his workouts all the time but my TV was at eye level and so was his..... ummm..... package. It was so distracting!!!


  You're too much.  But you have me thinking about richard simmons now.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Sitting at my desk, trying to convince myself not to eat a Kashi bar -- which will eventually put me over my WW points for the day. We're having chicken/ziti/broccoli for dinner, which means I need a ton of points left for dinner -- I am so hungry! I ran 4M in 46 minutes this morning, how awful would it be if I ate some of those points? Yes, I am looking for permission to do something I shouldn't...dinner won't be ready until about 7, so I have a long way to go...
> 
> Maria


I know I"m too late for yesterday's kashi bar, but I hope you ate it.  I'm a firm believer in using the weekly 35, and activity points as well if you need them.  In my many years of ww experience, I have found my losses to be better when I ate all the 35, without going over, as opposed to not eating them.  Same with the activity points, if I earned them, I usually ate them, and when I was really on the program, I would lose consistently as long as I stayed with in my points, including the flex and aps.  I know everyone is different, and as you are lower and closer to goal, you may not be able to us as many.  Hope you had a good afternoon. 



jennz said:


> DD and I got back about 1/2 hour ago from day 1 c25k - I did the whole thing!  I would have quit if I was alone.  On the 3rd run I got a stabbing pain in my shin.  We stopped so she could put her hair up and then on the next run I was okay.  I was probably doing more of a fast waddle than a run but I did it - and then next one and the next one.  Got home and took some naproxen and stretched - just came up to get on the computer and felt like I was walking on the moon to get up the stairs!    Am ordering my kt tape when I finish this post.  DD's arches hurt too - not good, they get sore at cheer w/all the tumbling and jumps they do.
> 
> Lisa did you start the c25k today????
> 
> Kathy - I did get a good masher bra - that makes a HUGE difference (no pun intended there!), no black eyes from running!


 funny the black eyes!!   Congrat on completing your first day!!  That is awesome!!  I took advil the first couple times too, and was achey afterwards too, kind of general muscle aches, not one area in specific.  My knees don't hurt really during the jogs, but feel tender afterwards.   Nice job on the run!!!



pjlla said:


> Evening all!  I am pleased to report that I did a 4 mile run outside again today... in 39 minutes!  I am thrilled with that time.  That was with head winds, pot holes, puddles, frost heaves, and a dog that got in my way!  I don't love the running, but I definitely love the feeling of accomplishment I have when I am done!  I only got in 45 minutes of exercise today, but it was a GOOD 45 minutes!


Wow, that sounds really fast!!  Nice job Pamela!!



Graciesmom77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am from Columbus, Ohio. I just found this thread and I couldn't wait to join. I have struggled with weight my whole life and I am bound and determined to win this battle. I have 3 beautiful daughters and I want them growing up in a healthy home.
> 
> You guys are all so inspiring! I am so tired all the time that I can't make myself exercise, even though I know it will give me energy and make me feel better. I am going to try and make myself do atleast something tomorrow!
> 
> My husband has a weird job that takes him out of state for months at a time. He was just in Florida for 8 months, was home for 3 weeks and now is gone again until June. Though I know its an excuse, I am an emotional eater and I get bummed about missing him and eat to soothe myself. Crazy huh!?!? I know it will make me feel worse in the end, but I do it anyway.
> 
> 
> I am really excited about this biggest losers challenge, even though I am coming in so late, and can't wait to join you guys in losing! DISers are so awesome!


Welcome to our challenge.  I was in columbus once, and remember the awesome zoo you guys have there.  We went for a wedding of my cousing in westerville, and made a vacation out of it.  It's great to meet you. 

Corinna- You look absolutely amazing, so happy and healthy, and look at those skinny legs, girl.  You must be so proud of yourself.  I showed my son the picture, and told him about the 5K, and told him that maybe one day we'd run in it together.  You are such an inspiration.  Love the picture!

Kimara and Happysmyly- so sorry about your grandfather.  It will be a tough time, and it is nice you are going to go to disneyland after to unwind, kimara.  Take care.

Off to work.  Have a great day all!!


----------



## corinnak

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Wow!  You look great!  And you sound so excited and happy about your trip!  You are such an inspiration to me.  It's great knowing you started with the C25K program, also.  And, thank you for showing us your before picture awhile back...otherwise I think I'd look at your current picture and just assume you've always been thin!
> 
> 
> I think that's one of the big reasons I did well on Weight Watchers ten years ago.  The instructor at the time was not only a great and motivating speaker, but she passed out all sorts of little stickers as prizes.  And boy did I like to get those stickers!



Wow- thanks so much for that compliment. It was a very fun trip and I had so much fun in both races. It is funny how I look at these pictures and still see the remains of my former self, but that you can look at them and see...just someone who might never have been where I've been.

I am reading this book called "Switch" about how to  change when change is hard, and this quote stuck with me from the plane ride yesterday.  They are talking about how to keep a change going when the journey is long and difficult.  They talked about another type of journey: how to train a monkey to ride a skateboard - the answer does not involve punishment but instead reward the monkey with mango for each little step, like Mango for every time it does not freak out when the board is in the cage, then  Mango for each time it touches the board. Mango for each time sitting on the board etc.  And they said "Hundreds of sessions later, you have a mango-bloated monkey ready to skate a half-pipe"  And later on they said "A long journey requires lots of mango."  I think this easily applies to the changes we are making and shows why it makes sense to give yourself small rewards along the way.  Maybe not all mango, but...well, whatever floats your boat, I guess!  

Tuesday's QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.

A practical one -It used to be that all the time was a good time for eating, especially at Disney, and I'd go to buffets and "get my money's worth."  Now, I usually only eat when I'm hungry and stop when I'm full, especially while travelling.  I also pack along plenty of healthy food from home for the airport/plane ride and for while I'm there, too.

These threads move fast, so for those that might have missed the photos before, I'm going to show some differences:

January 2009 WDW Half Marathon - I had just joined BL challenge and started counting points again a few weeks prior:







March 2010 - Disney's Princess Half Marathon - This is me in the exact same shirt in pretty close to the exact same spot, but even I can see that I'm barely recognizable as the same person:






One of the biggest changes is that I don't actually wince a little inside when I get my picture taken at this point.  And I don't wince when I look at them either.  And I don't crop them down to above that belly-bulge either.  It probably helps that I wasn't wearing a belt this year, but you know what I mean.  It's great to feel the confidence in my appearance to just be able to go and enjoy and take lots of pictures, too.

In other news, my weight this morning exactly matches my weight when I left last Friday!  I usually expect to see a bump after a big event and more relaxed food weekend, but apparently, I did a good job of picking and choosing my treats.  One of the highlights of the weekend was having a celebratory post-race Welsh Dragon! 

So here's the big deal change that has made this possible:  Mind you, that before picture shows a woman who had tried and stopped Weight Watchers  (and a couple of other weight loss methods, too) at least 8 times over the previous 10 years, including while I was running.  The difference between the 2009 attempt and all those other times:  The DISboards Biggest Loser Challenge.


----------



## ShortyNBug

Wow Corinna.  You look amazing!  Way to go girl!


----------



## jennz

Graciesmom77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am from Columbus, Ohio. I just found this thread and I couldn't wait to join. I have struggled with weight my whole life and I am bound and determined to win this battle. I have 3 beautiful daughters and I want them growing up in a healthy home.
> 
> You guys are all so inspiring! I am so tired all the time that I can't make myself exercise, even though I know it will give me energy and make me feel better. I am going to try and make myself do atleast something tomorrow!
> 
> My husband has a weird job that takes him out of state for months at a time. He was just in Florida for 8 months, was home for 3 weeks and now is gone again until June. Though I know its an excuse, I am an emotional eater and I get bummed about missing him and eat to soothe myself. Crazy huh!?!? I know it will make me feel worse in the end, but I do it anyway.
> 
> 
> I am really excited about this biggest losers challenge, even though I am coming in so late, and can't wait to join you guys in losing! DISers are so awesome!



Welcome welcome!!  Your emotional eating isn't an excuse, it's a reason - and you're doing great identifying the reason for your eating!!  Now you can figure out other things to do when you get sad.  I would be bummed too - that's tough having your dh gone so long!  Also want to say don't push it with exercise, take it slow, maybe start with some walking (I say this because I have repeatedly overdone it and injured myself! )  One final thing...check out the weekly COWs, they will help you focus.  I made a list last week of what I need to do to refocus myself and then noticed Donac had already done that, they were all on the COW!

Lisa - the fatsecret.com   - the iPhone kind of switches to camera and has a red line across it that you make sure goes across the bar code and then it scans it that way - very cool!

Mikamah, Lisa, 3Tinks, JenA and pjilla and everyone else...thanks for the advice & encouragement on the c25k!  My thighs are sore today but my shins don't hurt - I'm happily surprised about that!  I am NOT thinking about tomorrow or how tough it might be  and I am also NOT doing a tough workout today...I will just make sure to get my steps in throughout the day.

Maiziezoe - I wish you got your bodybugg - I would love to know what your daily calorie burn is!!  (nosy aren't I?  )  Yesterday was my highest ever at 3100 - cleaned upstairs and did the c25k.  

Corrinak - that's a great picture!!!  You look FABULOUS!!!


----------



## lisah0711

sahbushka said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.
> 
> Oh, and I booked and paid deposit on my 2011 Disney Dream cruise today!



Oooo!  A cruise!  How exciting!  Where are you going and on what ship?  

Some differences in my pre BL Challenge life and current life:  I think about healthy living and nutrition almost as much as I think about Disney.  I have a cute low maintenance cut that I love because I deserve to have nice looking hair even if it costs money every month to maintain the color.  I also wear more makeup and wear nicer clothes.  And the biggest difference is that I am actually getting someplace instead of just talking about getting there someday!  



corinnak said:


> Hello Biggest Loser friends!
> 
> I am back from Florida, have caught up the QOTD archive (thanks so much to Lisa for covering & bumping the thread as well!) and....well, that's about it.
> 
> I had a great trip, a great race and a great time with the WISH team.  Well, it was mostly a great trip - the first few days it seemed like everything was going just slightly wrong.  The races were really great - I did both the 5K and Half marathon and was amazed by the number of characters on the course.  I was trying to take it easy on the 5K, and stopped for a photo with every character.  The half marathon, I was trying to strike a balance between stopping for the photos I wanted and pushing for a PR.  I'm pleased to report that I did pretty well with that as I got BOTH.  2:10:20 was my time, more than 3 minutes faster than January, and I have a whole TON of photos.
> 
> Food is always challenging on these race weekends.  I did OK, I think, but stopped counting on....Saturday, I guess.  I just ate to hunger, chose mostly the healthiest things I could and tried not to go crazy.  I always have a few pounds on the scale after a trip like this - partly from the endurance event - I think bodies hold onto a few pounds of water to help with the repairs and strengthening that needs to be done.  There's also the additional salt, and some additional calories as well.



Welcome back, corinnak!  

I was happy to help keep the QOTD thread going.  I'm glad we brought it back because a lot of people use it.  Thank you for maintaining it for us!  

You looked a lot warmer in these pictures that you did in January.  :snowflake: Glad that you had a great time and I love your new "goal" clippie!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Wow!  You look great!  And you sound so excited and happy about your trip!  You are such an inspiration to me.  It's great knowing you started with the C25K program, also.  And, thank you for showing us your before picture awhile back...otherwise I think I'd look at your current picture and just assume you've always been thin!
> 
> I finally started SparkPeople.  I love the "Lose it!" app on my iPhone but was curious about the fuss about SP and then saw there's an app for it as well.  I think I'm going to do both for the next week just to see how I do with the new one before giving up on the old.  I really like all the bells and whistles that go along with the SparkPeople website and app.  I'm surprisingly motivated by little "awards".  I think that's one of the big reasons I did well on Weight Watchers ten years ago.  The instructor at the time was not only a great and motivating speaker, but she passed out all sorts of little stickers as prizes.  And boy did I like to get those stickers!



I'm a SparkPeople fan, too.  



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  Yesterday was a very busy day for me so I didn't even get a chance to come and post.  I did try to read some posts for a bit though.  This week is going to be a very crazy one and I am hoping I can stay on track as I have report cards due by Thursday and conferences on Friday.  It is always a very stressful time for me and is normally dealt with by eating an excessive amount of food.  I am hoping that I have learned skills to not allow that to happen this week.
> 
> Yesterday was my day off from running but I did do 2 miles of walking on the TM with an incline and lifted my 3 pound weights the entire time.  Today is a running day and I am hoping that it is not raining tonight because I want to run outside - not on the TM.
> 
> I am not entirely happy with how things are going with my weight loss right now.  I feel like I am really fighting with myself every single minute to not over eat.  I can't put my finger on what it is really but I know I have to figure it out because I have actually now seen a .5 gain on the scale this morning.  I know that it not that much but it does make me feel a bit worried because I don't feel like my head is really in the game right now.  I am logging everything and doing my exercising but the food part of it is a battle.  Somehow I went from being satisfied with my WW points to feeling like I needed my daily points, my flex points and some or all of my activity points.  I am not really going over that but using them all has caused a stall and even now this gain.  Everyday I find myself telling myself that today will be the day I change up my attitude and everyday I eat more than I wanted to.  So...today I am going to battle myself again and say that I am going to stay within my daily points range and not allow myself to give into the temptation of the extra points.
> 
> 
> *3/8 Monday QOTD: What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?*
> For me it is a hair cut and color.  I love when my hair is freshly cut and it does exactly what I want it to do.  I also love when all the highlights and coloring is the color I want and you don't see all the dark roots!
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.*
> The biggest one is I do not sit on the couch all the time any more.  I was truly a couch potato before all this started.  I know am up and exercising so much more.  Also, before the BL challenge, my blood sugar levels were very high and I needed my insulin.  I am back down to a lower weight and with the exercise I don't need the insulin any more.  Finally, I was so unhappy with what I saw when I looked in the mirror.  Now I look in the mirror and I am happy with what I see.  I know there are still improvements to be made but when I can see the changes that have already occurred, I feel really good.
> 
> Alright, have to get ready for school.  Have a great day everyone!
> Jen



Wow!  You don't need insulin anymore.  That sounds like a BIG accomplishment to me.  Getting your blood sugar back to more healthy levels affects all your organs -- so not only are you happier looking in the mirror at the new you but inside you is a healthier you, too.  

Good luck with grading week and conferences.  It's a stressful time for teachers.  I hope that you get many, many more parents expressing their appreciation for your hard work than you do complainers.  



mikamah said:


> Corinna- You look absolutely amazing, so happy and healthy, and look at those skinny legs, girl.  You must be so proud of yourself.  I showed my son the picture, and told him about the 5K, and told him that maybe one day we'd run in it together.  You are such an inspiration.  Love the picture!



I think a family 5K would be a lot of fun -- but you better find one besides a Princess run for Michael -- you would never live that down!  

Interesting book, corinnak.  Have to figure out what my mangos are because I am not a mango fan.  



ShortyNBug said:


> Wow Corinna.  You look amazing!  Way to go girl!



  Hi Lynsey!  Nice to see you.

Have a great day all!


----------



## jennz

Corrina - thank you for posting your last year picture again - it is sooooo inspirational!  I have to look close to see that it really is you in the first one.  I just love looking at it and seeing your metamorphosis.


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> Welcome welcome!!  Your emotional eating isn't an excuse, it's a reason - and you're doing great identifying the reason for your eating!!  Now you can figure out other things to do when you get sad.  I would be bummed too - that's tough having your dh gone so long!  Also want to say don't push it with exercise, take it slow, maybe start with some walking (I say this because I have repeatedly overdone it and injured myself! )  One final thing...check out the weekly COWs, they will help you focus.  I made a list last week of what I need to do to refocus myself and then noticed Donac had already done that, they were all on the COW!
> 
> Lisa - the fatsecret.com   - the iPhone kind of switches to camera and has a red line across it that you make sure goes across the bar code and then it scans it that way - very cool!
> 
> Mikamah, Lisa, 3Tinks, JenA and pjilla and everyone else...thanks for the advice & encouragement on the c25k!  My thighs are sore today but my shins don't hurt - I'm happily surprised about that!  I am NOT thinking about tomorrow or how tough it might be  and I am also NOT doing a tough workout today...I will just make sure to get my steps in throughout the day.
> 
> Maiziezoe - I wish you got your bodybugg - I would love to know what your daily calorie burn is!!  (nosy aren't I?  )  Yesterday was my highest ever at 3100 - cleaned upstairs and did the c25k.
> 
> Corrinak - that's a great picture!!!  You look FABULOUS!!!



Great job on the C25K, jennz!    I think that you are smart to let your body recover between runs.  You'll be a runner in no time.  

Thanks for telling me about how to scan the bar code, too.  That could save me some entry time on recording my food.  Tell your DH thanks, too.


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> Hello Biggest Loser friends!
> The half marathon, I was trying to strike a balance between stopping for the photos I wanted and pushing for a PR.  I'm pleased to report that I did pretty well with that as I got BOTH.  2:10:20 was my time, more than 3 minutes faster than January, and I have a whole TON of photos.  Here is one:



I am so impressed!  You look incredible....your time is incredible...and you are one of the big inspirations to me on this board!  

Thanks for posting the other one with your 2009 and 2010 photos.  It is so important for me to see that right now because I am at a bit of a point where I am struggling.  I have to see that with hard work, ups & downs and over time it can happen.  After losing my first 20 pounds pretty quickly, it now just feels like I have hit a wall and it is so much harder to keep motivated.  Then, I see stories like yours and I know I just have to keep going.  Thank you for the constant reminder.

While you were gone, I finished the C25K program and ran a full 7K this weekend in preparation for my 7K on the 20th.  I know a while back you posted a site for me to go to find a new running plan...guess what...I can't find it.  If you get a chance could you post it for me again?  I feel like with the battle that I am having with myself to keep going right now that I need a printed out running plan to hold myself accountable to or that might get to be a challenge for me too.

Thanks and again....incredible!
Jen


----------



## heatherlynn444

Tuesday QOTD: I am WAY more conscience about what I eat and when I eat it. I make an effort to eat healthy food. Also, if I don't get my workouts in I feel like a blob and guilty (in a good way) and it makes me want to workout more!


----------



## Graciesmom77

I started out today pretty well. I had a good breakfast and was pretty motivated. That is until I weighed in. I have a 10 month old daughter and during her pregnancy I was very very sick and lost quite a bit of weight. The day I gave birth to her I weighed 40 pounds less than the day I found out I was pregnant. (trust me, not the way to lose weight) and now in the the last 10 months I gained 33 of that back. I am so mad at myself!

The only thing I can do though is to get my bum in gear!

My hubby is in North Carolina and then in 4 weeks he will be going to South Carolina and the 1st of June he should be home. And her should be home for most of the summer. He has been gone almost the whole pregnancy, the last 9 months and we miss him!!! He is a great supportive man and I can't wait to spend more time with him. Speaking of which.......

I bought my plane tickets and put my deposit down for a trip for just him and I to go to Orlando and visit Universal for the Harry Potter opening! I am SOOOOO excited. I am a huge HP fan and even belong to a all adult HP fan club here in Ohio. (yes, I know I am a dork!) Plus, I get to be with my husband with no one buggin us. No diapers to change, no homework to check, no cheerleading or karate or swimming, no dinners to make, no..... well anything for anyone except us. Selfish... yes. But I don't care! I can't wait!!! We go June 17-20. I want to lose 30 pounds by then. Thats my personal goal. I know 10 of that will be water weight but thats ok, it will still feel amazing.

I hope everyone has a great day and stays strong. Say no to cake!


----------



## my3princes

Tuesday QOTD:  Wow, there are so many things that are different.  Our kitchen is stock very differently, I wear a size 8 vs a size 20 and I don't mind shopping.  I take care of my hair and makeup and actually care what people think.  I don't own sweatpant, but now have yogapants.  My jeans are stylish and worn with heels instead of oversized t-shirts and sweatshirts.  I'm bartending and waitressing again.  When I was heavy I didn't want to be seen in public, let alone be out and about everyday.  I do things with my kids, I got my lifeguard certification again.  I get compliments from strangers.  My husband made these changes with me and he looks amazing and after 23 years together we are still totally madly in love and in lust for each other.  What more can I say?  There are no negatives.


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> Hello Biggest Loser friends!
> 
> I am back from Florida, have caught up the QOTD archive (thanks so much to Lisa for covering & bumping the thread as well!) and....well, that's about it.
> 
> I had a great trip, a great race and a great time with the WISH team.  Well, it was mostly a great trip - the first few days it seemed like everything was going just slightly wrong.  The races were really great - I did both the 5K and Half marathon and was amazed by the number of characters on the course.  I was trying to take it easy on the 5K, and stopped for a photo with every character.  The half marathon, I was trying to strike a balance between stopping for the photos I wanted and pushing for a PR.  I'm pleased to report that I did pretty well with that as I got BOTH.  2:10:20 was my time, more than 3 minutes faster than January, and I have a whole TON of photos.  Here is one:
> 
> 
> Food is always challenging on these race weekends.  I did OK, I think, but stopped counting on....Saturday, I guess.  I just ate to hunger, chose mostly the healthiest things I could and tried not to go crazy.  I always have a few pounds on the scale after a trip like this - partly from the endurance event - I think bodies hold onto a few pounds of water to help with the repairs and strengthening that needs to be done.  There's also the additional salt, and some additional calories as well.
> 
> Which brings me to the questions of the days (I was behind before I left!!):



First order of business..... WOOHOO!! Way to go on the runs this weekend!  I an super impressed and proud of you.   

Second order of business.... MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!  I love character pictures.

It sounds like you had a terrific weekend.... it is enough to inspire me to keep running so I have a good excuse to make a trip to Disney next year!!




3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I finally started SparkPeople.  I love the "Lose it!" app on my iPhone but was curious about the fuss about SP and then saw there's an app for it as well.  I think I'm going to do both for the next week just to see how I do with the new one before giving up on the old.  I really like all the bells and whistles that go along with the SparkPeople website and app.  I'm surprisingly motivated by little "awards".  I think that's one of the big reasons I did well on Weight Watchers ten years ago.  The instructor at the time was not only a great and motivating speaker, but she passed out all sorts of little stickers as prizes.  And boy did I like to get those stickers!



  I'm laughing about what you said about the stickers.  My last WW leader was big on stickers too and I LOVED to earn them.  This was many years ago when DS was little and used to come to the meetings with me. After the meeting, if he was well behaved, my leader would give him a handful of stickers (sneakers and stars). I used to tell him that Mom had to work hard ALL WEEK to earn those stickers.... and he only had to be good for an hour!  He used to put them on the car window... by the time we traded the car the window was almost full!  



mikamah said:


> I know I"m too late for yesterday's kashi bar, but I hope you ate it.  I'm a firm believer in using the weekly 35, and activity points as well if you need them.  In my many years of ww experience, I have found my losses to be better when I ate all the 35, without going over, as opposed to not eating them.  Same with the activity points, if I earned them, I usually ate them, and when I was really on the program, I would lose consistently as long as I stayed with in my points, including the flex and aps.  I know everyone is different, and as you are lower and closer to goal, you may not be able to us as many.  Hope you had a good afternoon.
> 
> funny the black eyes!!   Congrat on completing your first day!!  That is awesome!!  I took advil the first couple times too, and was achey afterwards too, kind of general muscle aches, not one area in specific.  My knees don't hurt really during the jogs, but feel tender afterwards.   Nice job on the run!!!
> 
> Wow, that sounds really fast!!  Nice job Pamela!!
> 
> Off to work.  Have a great day all!!



I agree with using the Flex points... but use them carefully.  I had gotten in the habit of saving them all for a "splurge day" and using them all at once.... but I got to be of the mindset that I could go CRAZY on that day and I'm SURE that I frequently used waaaaaay more than 35 points.  I am finding I need to change that habit and reel myself back in to using JUST the 35 points.... and maybe even spreading them out a bit more.  

Thanks for the kind words about the run.  I am really encouraged that I am continuing to improve my times.  I still don't love the running, but I love the feeling I have when I am done!



Graciesmom77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am from Columbus, Ohio. I just found this thread and I couldn't wait to join. I have struggled with weight my whole life and I am bound and determined to win this battle. I have 3 beautiful daughters and I want them growing up in a healthy home.
> 
> You guys are all so inspiring! I am so tired all the time that I can't make myself exercise, even though I know it will give me energy and make me feel better. I am going to try and make myself do atleast something tomorrow!
> 
> My husband has a weird job that takes him out of state for months at a time. He was just in Florida for 8 months, was home for 3 weeks and now is gone again until June. Though I know its an excuse, I am an emotional eater and I get bummed about missing him and eat to soothe myself. Crazy huh!?!? I know it will make me feel worse in the end, but I do it anyway.
> 
> 
> I am really excited about this biggest losers challenge, even though I am coming in so late, and can't wait to join you guys in losing! DISers are so awesome!



Welcome aboard!  This is the BEST group of (mostly) ladies.  They are helpful and supportive and uplifting and funny.  I can't tell you how much they have helped me over the past year or so (we tend to have a core group of the same folks for a long time).  You will love it here!

I can sympathize with the DH being gone.  Mine has had assignments over the years that have taken him away for periods of time (but not nearly as long as yours!).... and I get sick of being the "everything" adult around the house.... housework, yard work, snowblowing, kid-taxiing, etc.  



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  Yesterday was a very busy day for me so I didn't even get a chance to come and post.  I did try to read some posts for a bit though.  This week is going to be a very crazy one and I am hoping I can stay on track as I have report cards due by Thursday and conferences on Friday.  It is always a very stressful time for me and is normally dealt with by eating an excessive amount of food.  I am hoping that I have learned skills to not allow that to happen this week.
> 
> Yesterday was my day off from running but I did do 2 miles of walking on the TM with an incline and lifted my 3 pound weights the entire time.  Today is a running day and I am hoping that it is not raining tonight because I want to run outside - not on the TM.
> 
> I am not entirely happy with how things are going with my weight loss right now.  I feel like I am really fighting with myself every single minute to not over eat.  I can't put my finger on what it is really but I know I have to figure it out because I have actually now seen a .5 gain on the scale this morning.  I know that it not that much but it does make me feel a bit worried because I don't feel like my head is really in the game right now.  I am logging everything and doing my exercising but the food part of it is a battle.  Somehow I went from being satisfied with my WW points to feeling like I needed my daily points, my flex points and some or all of my activity points.  I am not really going over that but using them all has caused a stall and even now this gain.  Everyday I find myself telling myself that today will be the day I change up my attitude and everyday I eat more than I wanted to.  So...today I am going to battle myself again and say that I am going to stay within my daily points range and not allow myself to give into the temptation of the extra points.
> 
> 
> *3/8 Monday QOTD: What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?*
> For me it is a hair cut and color.  I love when my hair is freshly cut and it does exactly what I want it to do.  I also love when all the highlights and coloring is the color I want and you don't see all the dark roots!
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.*
> The biggest one is I do not sit on the couch all the time any more.  I was truly a couch potato before all this started.  I know am up and exercising so much more.  Also, before the BL challenge, my blood sugar levels were very high and I needed my insulin.  I am back down to a lower weight and with the exercise I don't need the insulin any more.  Finally, I was so unhappy with what I saw when I looked in the mirror.  Now I look in the mirror and I am happy with what I see.  I know there are still improvements to be made but when I can see the changes that have already occurred, I feel really good.
> 
> Alright, have to get ready for school.  Have a great day everyone!
> Jen



Just want to tell you... GREAT JOB eliminating the insulin!  That is a HUGE healthy move!



corinnak said:


> Wow- thanks so much for that compliment. It was a very fun trip and I had so much fun in both races. It is funny how I look at these pictures and still see the remains of my former self, but that you can look at them and see...just someone who might never have been where I've been.
> 
> I am reading this book called "Switch" about how to  change when change is hard, and this quote stuck with me from the plane ride yesterday.  They are talking about how to keep a change going when the journey is long and difficult.  They talked about another type of journey: how to train a monkey to ride a skateboard - the answer does not involve punishment but instead reward the monkey with mango for each little step, like Mango for every time it does not freak out when the board is in the cage, then  Mango for each time it touches the board. Mango for each time sitting on the board etc.  And they said "Hundreds of sessions later, you have a mango-bloated monkey ready to skate a half-pipe"  And later on they said "A long journey requires lots of mango."  I think this easily applies to the changes we are making and shows why it makes sense to give yourself small rewards along the way.  Maybe not all mango, but...well, whatever floats your boat, I guess!
> 
> Tuesday's QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.
> 
> A practical one -It used to be that all the time was a good time for eating, especially at Disney, and I'd go to buffets and "get my money's worth."  Now, I usually only eat when I'm hungry and stop when I'm full, especially while travelling.  I also pack along plenty of healthy food from home for the airport/plane ride and for while I'm there, too.
> 
> These threads move fast, so for those that might have missed the photos before, I'm going to show some differences:
> 
> January 2009 WDW Half Marathon - I had just joined BL challenge and started counting points again a few weeks prior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 2010 - Disney's Princess Half Marathon - This is me in the exact same shirt in pretty close to the exact same spot, but even I can see that I'm barely recognizable as the same person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the biggest changes is that I don't actually wince a little inside when I get my picture taken at this point.  And I don't wince when I look at them either.  And I don't crop them down to above that belly-bulge either.  It probably helps that I wasn't wearing a belt this year, but you know what I mean.  It's great to feel the confidence in my appearance to just be able to go and enjoy and take lots of pictures, too.
> 
> In other news, my weight this morning exactly matches my weight when I left last Friday!  I usually expect to see a bump after a big event and more relaxed food weekend, but apparently, I did a good job of picking and choosing my treats.  One of the highlights of the weekend was having a celebratory post-race Welsh Dragon!
> 
> So here's the big deal change that has made this possible:  Mind you, that before picture shows a woman who had tried and stopped Weight Watchers  (and a couple of other weight loss methods, too) at least 8 times over the previous 10 years, including while I was running.  The difference between the 2009 attempt and all those other times:  The DISboards Biggest Loser Challenge.



I LOVE these pictures. And I must say, DH was looking over my shoulder and he couldn't believe that both pictures were of the same person!  He was impressed (and maybe inspired???... we can only hope!). And your weight stayed the same... how impressed am I!!   And  right back to you!



Graciesmom77 said:


> I started out today pretty well. I had a good breakfast and was pretty motivated. That is until I weighed in. I have a 10 month old daughter and during her pregnancy I was very very sick and lost quite a bit of weight. The day I gave birth to her I weighed 40 pounds less than the day I found out I was pregnant. (trust me, not the way to lose weight) and now in the the last 10 months I gained 33 of that back. I am so mad at myself!
> 
> The only thing I can do though is to get my bum in gear!
> 
> My hubby is in North Carolina and then in 4 weeks he will be going to South Carolina and the 1st of June he should be home. And her should be home for most of the summer. He has been gone almost the whole pregnancy, the last 9 months and we miss him!!! He is a great supportive man and I can't wait to spend more time with him. Speaking of which.......
> 
> I bought my plane tickets and put my deposit down for a trip for just him and I to go to Orlando and visit Universal for the Harry Potter opening! I am SOOOOO excited. I am a huge HP fan and even belong to a all adult HP fan club here in Ohio. (yes, I know I am a dork!) Plus, I get to be with my husband with no one buggin us. No diapers to change, no homework to check, no cheerleading or karate or swimming, no dinners to make, no..... well anything for anyone except us. Selfish... yes. But I don't care! I can't wait!!! We go June 17-20. I want to lose 30 pounds by then. Thats my personal goal. I know 10 of that will be water weight but thats ok, it will still feel amazing.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and stays strong. Say no to cake!



I'm envious of your vacation coming up!  I honestly have no interest in Universal or Harry Potter or even having a "DH and I" only vacation.... but I want a vacation!!  I love traveling and trip planning and I need a trip to plan RIGHT NOW!!   This should be a big incentive to keep you on plan!!  And NO 10 pounds will NOT be water weight... it will be real fat pounds.  Maybe 1-3 could be fluid... but not 10!  Take credit for every pound lost!  


Morning all!  I only have a minute to finish up here. My neighbor called and asked if I would like to walk.  I was saving my exercise time for the Y tonight, but it will be nice to have a walk outside and get caught up with her, so I am off.

I'll update my WISH journal after lunch.................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'll add my  back to *Corinna!* You look fabulous and even more importantly you feel fabulous, and it shows! 

I didn't eat the Kashi bar -- and I regret it. I made a calculated error. I got so hungry before dinner, I ended up eating popcorn and 3 chocolate chip cookies  Next time I will eat the Kashi bar, and not get too hungry! 

Tuesday QOTD: Differences in my pre BL life and current 

Eating more organically -- I've switched over to eating as much as I can find (and enjoy) organic. Most of the food just tastes better to me, and it would not have occurred to me there was a big difference until I read Jillian's Master Your Metabolism. 

I'm more faithful with my exercise -- I'm much less likely to skip shorter runs or strength workouts during the week. 

I go to bed at 9:30 most nights. I have to in order to get up at 4:30! This has been a blessing in multiple ways. I Tivo anything I really want to see, and then I can watch it much faster by ffwding through the commercials. Getting up at 4:30 is great for me -- I'm all worked out before the day begins, and I have time to think through issues while I'm on the TM. I don't manage it every day (today would be a miss), but I'm really happy when I do. 

I'm pretty sure there's a Kashi bar in my future this afternoon -- and I'm not going to feel guilty if I eat it! I tend to eat some of the 35 weekly points and never touch the exercise points. I get a lot of exercise points (my week started Friday and I'm already at 26) -- and I think if I ate them all I would not lose. 

Maria


----------



## maiziezoe

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> It's so fun to read your enthusiastic posts!   Congratulations on doing so well!  Are you going to buy another new pair of jeans or will you wait a certain number of pounds first?



Well, I just bought a pair of Lucky Brand jeans. They were way more than I would normally spend on a pair of jeans, but I deserve it.  I bought them a size smaller than I wear now but they are capri's so I won't be able to wear them for a while. By the time the weather warms up to capri weather, I will fit into them!



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi everyone,
> I resisted the GS cookies this year by donating the ones we bought. I have sat down (in the past) and eaten a whole box. Some things I just can't have in the house. I saw them selling some in the lobby at the grocery store and I walked the other way. I totally empathize with anyone with cookies in the house.
> 
> I have decided I can't do lunges. We did a lot of lunges in strength class today and my knee is killing me. She said I was doing them right, and some people just can't do them because of their knees. She gave me some ideas of other stuff to try instead. The squats don't bother me, but the lunges, oh my.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone!



I have bad knees too (13 years of dance)... I can do lunges but not squats. LOL



Graciesmom77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am from Columbus, Ohio. I just found this thread and I couldn't wait to join. I have struggled with weight my whole life and I am bound and determined to win this battle. I have 3 beautiful daughters and I want them growing up in a healthy home.
> 
> You guys are all so inspiring! I am so tired all the time that I can't make myself exercise, even though I know it will give me energy and make me feel better. I am going to try and make myself do atleast something tomorrow!
> 
> My husband has a weird job that takes him out of state for months at a time. He was just in Florida for 8 months, was home for 3 weeks and now is gone again until June. Though I know its an excuse, I am an emotional eater and I get bummed about missing him and eat to soothe myself. Crazy huh!?!? I know it will make me feel worse in the end, but I do it anyway.
> 
> 
> I am really excited about this biggest losers challenge, even though I am coming in so late, and can't wait to join you guys in losing! DISers are so awesome!



Welcome Michelle!!!  You are going to love it here!!  



sahbushka said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.
> 
> For me, I used to watch a LOT more TV!  Now I barely watch any and the things I do record usually wait at least a week if not longer to be watched!
> 
> My family eats meals together a lot more frequently.  My husband and I sit down and plan meals together.  We do some favorites and some new ones every few weeks and we write down which days we will have them so we are sure to have healthy dates planned.  We also write on the recipe the day we first tried it and what we thought!  It's fun to look back.
> 
> I wear make-up more often.  I think the fact that I feel better about myself and the fact that I am making an effort to get my body to look better makes me want to do a little more with the rest of the image as well.
> 
> Have a great day all and please drink your water!
> 
> Oh, and I booked and paid deposit on my 2011 Disney Dream cruise today!
> 
> SarahMay



I'm jealous! I want to see the Dream!!  



corinnak said:


> Wow- thanks so much for that compliment. It was a very fun trip and I had so much fun in both races. It is funny how I look at these pictures and still see the remains of my former self, but that you can look at them and see...just someone who might never have been where I've been.
> 
> I am reading this book called "Switch" about how to  change when change is hard, and this quote stuck with me from the plane ride yesterday.  They are talking about how to keep a change going when the journey is long and difficult.  They talked about another type of journey: how to train a monkey to ride a skateboard - the answer does not involve punishment but instead reward the monkey with mango for each little step, like Mango for every time it does not freak out when the board is in the cage, then  Mango for each time it touches the board. Mango for each time sitting on the board etc.  And they said "Hundreds of sessions later, you have a mango-bloated monkey ready to skate a half-pipe"  And later on they said "A long journey requires lots of mango."  I think this easily applies to the changes we are making and shows why it makes sense to give yourself small rewards along the way.  Maybe not all mango, but...well, whatever floats your boat, I guess!
> 
> Tuesday's QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.
> 
> A practical one -It used to be that all the time was a good time for eating, especially at Disney, and I'd go to buffets and "get my money's worth."  Now, I usually only eat when I'm hungry and stop when I'm full, especially while travelling.  I also pack along plenty of healthy food from home for the airport/plane ride and for while I'm there, too.
> 
> These threads move fast, so for those that might have missed the photos before, I'm going to show some differences:
> 
> January 2009 WDW Half Marathon - I had just joined BL challenge and started counting points again a few weeks prior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 2010 - Disney's Princess Half Marathon - This is me in the exact same shirt in pretty close to the exact same spot, but even I can see that I'm barely recognizable as the same person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the biggest changes is that I don't actually wince a little inside when I get my picture taken at this point.  And I don't wince when I look at them either.  And I don't crop them down to above that belly-bulge either.  It probably helps that I wasn't wearing a belt this year, but you know what I mean.  It's great to feel the confidence in my appearance to just be able to go and enjoy and take lots of pictures, too.
> 
> In other news, my weight this morning exactly matches my weight when I left last Friday!  I usually expect to see a bump after a big event and more relaxed food weekend, but apparently, I did a good job of picking and choosing my treats.  One of the highlights of the weekend was having a celebratory post-race Welsh Dragon!
> 
> So here's the big deal change that has made this possible:  Mind you, that before picture shows a woman who had tried and stopped Weight Watchers  (and a couple of other weight loss methods, too) at least 8 times over the previous 10 years, including while I was running.  The difference between the 2009 attempt and all those other times:  The DISboards Biggest Loser Challenge.



Corrina, I want to be you when I grow up (even though I am probably older than you.  ) You are such an inspiration! 



jennz said:


> Welcome welcome!!  Your emotional eating isn't an excuse, it's a reason - and you're doing great identifying the reason for your eating!!  Now you can figure out other things to do when you get sad.  I would be bummed too - that's tough having your dh gone so long!  Also want to say don't push it with exercise, take it slow, maybe start with some walking (I say this because I have repeatedly overdone it and injured myself! )  One final thing...check out the weekly COWs, they will help you focus.  I made a list last week of what I need to do to refocus myself and then noticed Donac had already done that, they were all on the COW!
> 
> Lisa - the fatsecret.com   - the iPhone kind of switches to camera and has a red line across it that you make sure goes across the bar code and then it scans it that way - very cool!
> 
> Mikamah, Lisa, 3Tinks, JenA and pjilla and everyone else...thanks for the advice & encouragement on the c25k!  My thighs are sore today but my shins don't hurt - I'm happily surprised about that!  I am NOT thinking about tomorrow or how tough it might be  and I am also NOT doing a tough workout today...I will just make sure to get my steps in throughout the day.
> 
> Maiziezoe - I wish you got your bodybugg - I would love to know what your daily calorie burn is!!  (nosy aren't I?  )  Yesterday was my highest ever at 3100 - cleaned upstairs and did the c25k.
> 
> Corrinak - that's a great picture!!!  You look FABULOUS!!!



I wonder if there is another bodybugg type thing I can buy until I get a bodybugg that will track my daily calorie burn. 

Jenn ~ I keep forgetting to ask you... are you going to be in Chicago on 3/27? There is a Dis Meet at Brookfield Zoo that day.


----------



## maiziezoe

Goooooooooooooood Afternoon!

I have a headache. Blah.

Yesterday I did C25K W1D1 with my DD. She was not happy about it but I told her if she did the training with me, she could ask her BFF to walk with us after we were done with the running part. So we did the run and grabbed her friend and walked an extra 3 miles. I think my total number of miles yesterday was 10. I actually walked more miles yesterday than I drove in my car all of last week.  I have today off from C25K so I did 60 minutes of step and after a while (if my headache goes away) I am going to go for a walk outside. It's supposed to be 49 degrees today!!  I might even wear shorts!

*Tuesday's QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.*

Well, I cannot even believe I am going to admit this... but my house is messier. LOL I spend more time working out and getting on the floor to play with my kids, so I have been letting the house slip a little... and you know what... Idon'tevencare. 

My closet is cleaner. I got rid of all those boxy big girl clothes that were taking up so much room.

I dress nicer. No more square, baggy clothes for me. I wear stuff that fits. Instead of dressing like a chubby girl... I dress how I used to dress... like a tomboy and I love it.

I read every single label of every single thing I purchase at the grocery store. I only buy healthful things. I only cook healthful meals. I only eat food that have the words "reduced" and "free" (as in fat free). 

I no longer use Lupus as an excuse!!!!


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> I didn't eat the Kashi bar -- and I regret it. I made a calculated error. I got so hungry before dinner, I ended up eating popcorn and 3 chocolate chip cookies  Next time I will eat the Kashi bar, and not get too hungry!
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: Differences in my pre BL life and current
> 
> Eating more organically -- I've switched over to eating as much as I can find (and enjoy) organic. Most of the food just tastes better to me, and it would not have occurred to me there was a big difference until I read Jillian's Master Your Metabolism.
> 
> I'm more faithful with my exercise -- I'm much less likely to skip shorter runs or strength workouts during the week.
> 
> I go to bed at 9:30 most nights. I have to in order to get up at 4:30! This has been a blessing in multiple ways. I Tivo anything I really want to see, and then I can watch it much faster by ffwding through the commercials. Getting up at 4:30 is great for me -- I'm all worked out before the day begins, and I have time to think through issues while I'm on the TM. I don't manage it every day (today would be a miss), but I'm really happy when I do.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's a Kashi bar in my future this afternoon -- and I'm not going to feel guilty if I eat it! I tend to eat some of the 35 weekly points and never touch the exercise points. I get a lot of exercise points (my week started Friday and I'm already at 26) -- and I think if I ate them all I would not lose.
> 
> Maria



Sorry to hear about the mini-binge.  I think I've done the same thing before... trying to save points/calories and end up so hungry I eat more than I would have in the first place.  Some times the piece of fruit or snack bar at 2pm is a better a better choice than trying to to hold off til dinner and ending up with a mini-binge at 4pm while making dinner.  But it is hard to know.

I'm impressed with the 4:30 am workouts. I was getting up early (4:30 T and Th and 5:30 M,W, F) when I was working more steadily and DD was getting up for HS swim... but work has dropped off and HS swim has ended, so I am sleeping in a bit and doing most of my workouts in the evening, when DD goes to club swim.    I love getting the workouts done and out of the way early, but sleeping until 6 am (or later) is great!



maiziezoe said:


> Goooooooooooooood Afternoon!
> 
> I have a headache. Blah.
> 
> Yesterday I did C25K W1D1 with my DD. She was not happy about it but I told her if she did the training with me, she could ask her BFF to walk with us after we were done with the running part. So we did the run and grabbed her friend and walked an extra 3 miles. I think my total number of miles yesterday was 10. I actually walked more miles yesterday than I drove in my car all of last week.  I have today off from C25K so I did 60 minutes of step and after a while (if my headache goes away) I am going to go for a walk outside. It's supposed to be 49 degrees today!!  I might even wear shorts!
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.*
> 
> Well, I cannot even believe I am going to admit this... but my house is messier. LOL I spend more time working out and getting on the floor to play with my kids, so I have been letting the house slip a little... and you know what... Idon'tevencare.
> 
> My closet is cleaner. I got rid of all those boxy big girl clothes that were taking up so much room.
> 
> I dress nicer. No more square, baggy clothes for me. I wear stuff that fits. Instead of dressing like a chubby girl... I dress how I used to dress... like a tomboy and I love it.
> 
> I read every single label of every single thing I purchase at the grocery store. I only buy healthful things. I only cook healthful meals. I only eat food that have the words "reduced" and "free" (as in fat free).
> 
> I no longer use Lupus as an excuse!!!!



Sorry about the headache.  It must be the week for them, as I was similarly inflicted this past Sunday.

WTG on the C25K!  And I love to hear about how you are dressing better.  That is one significant change I have made over these past two years.  I dress much less dumpy and frumpy and much more fashionable... and with clothes that fit much better!    And nice work becoming a certified label reader!  


Good afternoon all!  I had a nice long walk with my neighbor today.. 100 minutes.  So I can relax a bit before my circuit training class tonight. I won't have to hit the TC and the TM and the elliptical at the Y.... so what will I do with myself??

Baked vegetable ziti for dinner for the family.  I made my own little casserole dish with high fiber pasta and 1 oz. (measured) of mozzarella and extra veggies.  Fruit salad for the side... I didn't see any need for any other side, since there is protein (cheese), starch (pasta) and veggies all in one dish!  

*Tuesday's QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.*

Well... not so much "pre BL challenge" but pre-weight loss (which started for me, this time, 01/02/2008).  Like others have mentioned, I dress better.

I was always a label reader, but now I really analyze every ingredient. And I've always been a reasonably healthy eater, despite OVER-eating for many years.  But I've truly bumped it up a notch or two.... I average probably 6 servings of vegetables a day, 2-3 servings of fruit, and 2 whole grain servings.  

Probably the biggest change has been the addition of REGULAR exercise.   I won't say I LOVE exercising, but it has become a regular habit and I truly feel guilty if I don't exercise almost every day.  I will let other things go that I wouldn't have in the..... housework, laundry, scrapbooking... to make sure I fit in exercise.  It is definitely near the top of my priority list most days because I have learned how ESSENTIAL it is to my continued good health and weight loss.

I haven't updated my WISH journal yet today, so I need to go do that!....P


----------



## princessbride6205

I'm back from my long weekend in WDW for the Princess half. It was amazing! I'm so glad that I went, had a great race, so much fun. I'll write up more tonight along with pictures. 



pjlla said:


> I was always a label reader, but now I really analyze every ingredient. And I've always been a reasonably healthy eater, despite OVER-eating for many years.  But I've truly bumped it up a notch or two.... I average probably *6 servings of vegetables a day*, 2-3 servings of fruit, and 2 whole grain servings.


How?!  I don't really like vegetables unless I take the time to really do something special with preparing them (which doesn't fit into my quick throw things together life). I would love to hear your tips of how you've incorporated so many veggies!

Have to get back to work (it's crazy here!), so I don't have time to catch up on everyone and QOTDs. I'll be on later!


----------



## tigger813

Good evening everyone!

Been in a funk most of the day but finally starting to get some energy back. I think I still need a few extra hours of sleep to catch up. That should help me too.

The last two days, somehow, I have gone down a full pound. I have done no exercising, except for giving a massage yesterday. Have been running around like a crazy woman though. And I did have my Irish Step Class last night though it wasn't as crazy last night. I have been drinking some water though not my full amount. Have had my green tea and a little too much soda. The only thing I can think of is TOM started yesterday and the dream I had last night running around a kind of fun house looking for DD1. I did wake up sweating! 

I just have to keep it up the rest of the week and drop to another low. I just had some turkey hamburger helper and then I made myself a strawberry yogurt and milk smoothie. It was yummy! Only going to have water the rest of the night and plan on doing 3 miles while watching BL. Plan on trying Bob's BL Yoga in the morning. I'll be home for part of the day so I will try to do my new WATP DVD that I bought last week. Car is getting an oil change in the morning so I will hang out at the Cafe at the car place and bring my laptop and use their free WIFI. I have an aromatherapy exam to take for CEU's.

Time to clean up the kitchen and then get ready for the elliptical. I would love to reach 50 pounds by next weekend! I may just have to really hold it together this weekend and not drink as much as last weekend!

Have a good night and enjoy the show!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

maiziezoe said:


> Goooooooooooooood Afternoon!
> 
> I have a headache. Blah.
> 
> Yesterday I did C25K W1D1 with my DD. She was not happy about it but I told her if she did the training with me, she could ask her BFF to walk with us after we were done with the running part. So we did the run and grabbed her friend and walked an extra 3 miles. I think my total number of miles yesterday was 10. I actually walked more miles yesterday than I drove in my car all of last week.  I have today off from C25K so I did 60 minutes of step and after a while (if my headache goes away) I am going to go for a walk outside. It's supposed to be 49 degrees today!!  I might even wear shorts!
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.*
> 
> Well, I cannot even believe I am going to admit this... but my house is messier. LOL I spend more time working out and getting on the floor to play with my kids, so I have been letting the house slip a little... and you know what... Idon'tevencare.
> 
> My closet is cleaner. I got rid of all those boxy big girl clothes that were taking up so much room.
> 
> I dress nicer. No more square, baggy clothes for me. I wear stuff that fits. Instead of dressing like a chubby girl... I dress how I used to dress... like a tomboy and I love it.
> 
> I read every single label of every single thing I purchase at the grocery store. I only buy healthful things. I only cook healthful meals. I only eat food that have the words "reduced" and "free" (as in fat free).
> 
> I no longer use Lupus as an excuse!!!!



What a great post!!!   Love the new you.


Corinna WTG your story is so inspiring.    I am happy to see a C25K person be so successful!  WOW


QOTD for me.   I am only eathing things on WW core now and do pretty well sticking to it.    I am glad to finally have all those sugar cravings gone.   I also have a messy house because I am taking more time for me and not worrying about having a spotless home.  I am only cooking healthy meals and stopped going out except for my monthly Disney splurge.  I am not taking crap from people any more either.   I usually try to be the peace maker in all situations but I am putting me first.   I actually stopped talking to a person who was a negative influence in my life and it feels great!  The biggest change is I am running every other day sonsistantly since NewYears.   That is huge for me.  


  Keep the stories coming they are so great!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I watch what I eat more and feel so much better. I am enjoying all the compliments people have been giving me about how I look. I still eat a lot of the things I used to eat but in moderation. I've tried a lot of new things as well. I exercise a lot, though not this past week. I'm getting back with it in a few minutes when I do the elliptical and watch BL. I have tried foods I didn't think I ever would have. I can wear 8s, 10s and 12s when I thought I never would see those numbers again. I'm buying myself 2 pairs of size 8 jeans next week as a treat for myself! I will also have to start buying new shorts for the summer as they will all be falling off of me! I never though I'd say that!

Enjoy the show. I think I'm coming out of my funk and lack of desire to work out!

The Energizer Bunny is back! And may she stay with us until I reach 50 and 55 pounds lost! (Only 6-11 to go!!!!!)


----------



## seashell724

Corinna-what an inspiration, thank you for posting both pictures. I only saw the recent one first and did think to myself that you must have been tiny to begin with. A lot of stuff you have said really hit home so thanks!

Although I don't post much b/c I'm not on all the time I do read back and get lots of boosts of inspiration from seeing people doing exactly what I am doing!
Thanks everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

Woah.  Talk about inspiration!  I am bone tired, so I don't have the energy to do quotes.  Corinna, I am going to print your pictures and put them up as motivation!  To whomever said the first 20 came off easily - AMEN!  For me, the first 15 were fairly easy.  I am fighting tooth and nail for each pound afterwards it seems.  

Since I was such a couch potato, I wonder if some of the difference has something to do with muscle gain now?  I am exercising 6 days a week, and I am constantly sore.   Is the old adage true?

My good news for the day - I RAN FOR 20 MINUTES   Finished week 5 day 3.  20 days ago, 1 minute was horrible, I can't believe I ran 20!

My QOTD - 
I am still on Dis all the time, but it is here instead of Theme Parks.    I am watching labels on my food, and obssessive about my exercise.  As mentioned above, I am also constantly sore!

Kids are crying, legs are screaming, hitting the bed!


----------



## tigger813

Completed 2 miles on the elliptical for about 610 calories. Then I did some crunches, Pilates and some hand weight work! I felt great doing it and am looking forward to getting up seeing Leslie Sansone again. I'm going to do my new workout DVD which goes up to 4 miles. Hope I can do it all but will be happy with 3. After DD1 gets on the bus I will do the Yoga DVD.

I have said what I am going to do and I plan on sticking with it. I just tried on some clothes and am happy to say they are all big except one pair of capris that are tight in the upper leg. I even tried on the dress from my rehearsal dinner 12+ years ago and actually got it zipped. It was really tight but I vow to fit into it in the next 2 months.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

QOTD - Like Liz, I'm putting myself first a bit more when it comes to family time/me time.  DH is really being terrific at taking over the getting-ready-for-bedtime duties with the DDs while I go out for my run (boy it feels good to say run instead of walk!).  But, I still have residual feelings of guilt about nights like tonight when I know he wanted to get to the gym, but instead he did a color science project with the girls while I got a report written and then went out for 40 minutes for my jog.  

The other thing that's really different is my journaling.  I journal everything I eat.  (If anyone is on SparkPeople, my user name is MollyWeasley, and feel free to check out my new Spark page.  I like the accountability that knowing other people can see what I'm eating gives me.)  And, that, in turn, has made me much more cognizant of they types of food that could put me way over the top for the day with calories.  Tonight is a good example.  I made a shrimp pasta recipe I found on SparkPeople (yes, I've gotten sucked in) and a few months ago, I would have bought bread and a bag of salad mix (including dressing) to go with it.  Now, I forego the bread altogether and steamed some broccoli and cauliflower for the side.  The girls sprinkled parmesan cheese on there veggies and DH and I just ate ours plain.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Graciesmom77 said:


> I bought my plane tickets and put my deposit down for a trip for just him and I to go to Orlando and visit Universal for the Harry Potter opening! I am SOOOOO excited. I am a huge HP fan and even belong to a all adult HP fan club here in Ohio. (yes, I know I am a dork!)



By the way, a big hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and welcome from another HP fan!  I'm SO jealous about your trip to Orlando for the opening. I've mentioned it to DH a couple of times and he's just laughed.  Ah, the downside to living in sunny California...trips to Florida just aren't going to happen very frequently for us.


----------



## sahbushka

Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!

Don't forget to drink that water!

SarahMay


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS:
Reporting in this week:  2!
Congrats to Corinnak & 50sjayne for successfully maintaining!  
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------92
not reporting in for 1 week------19
not reporting in for 2 weeks------4
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 7
Excused-------------------------4
weigh ins-----------------------58
gains----------------------------22
maintains------------------------9
losses--------------------------26
first time or returning weigh-ins---------------1

*Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 9!*
This weeks total group loss 10.6 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.09% 
Total group weight loss so far 972.2 pounds!  
We are aiming for 1000!  

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 135 weighins for our start weigh-in on Jan 1st)
(58+2+4)/ 135 = 47%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 8? This week Ive done a simple *TOP 10 LIST*!  That criteria will change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
*The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge Week 9 Superstars!!*
#10- 0.66% - jbm02
#9- 0.80% - Worfiedoodles
#8- 0.90% - Rose&Mike
#7- 0.96% - Kitchensinkguy
#6- 1.31% - IWISHFORDISNEY
#5- 1.38% - MJonesMBA2001
#4- 1.49% - ShortyNBug
#3- 1.55% - 3TinskAndAnEeyore
#2- 1.76% - maiziezoe

and now

The WISH Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge 
Week 9 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 1.83% - carmiedog


Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *carmiedog*!!! 
What a great week you have had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  This is something new for BL9 

We have done 9 out of 19 weeks, so the challenge is 47% complete.
3TinksAndAnEeyore	91.1
bouldertcr	82.5
chskover	21.7
debf	30.7
denise	16.4
DisCanCan	34.1
DisneyFam5	66.3
Double	43.8
happysmyly	72.0
heatherlynn444	32.2
IWISHFORDISNEY	75.9
jbm02	36.7
jenanderson	73.3
JFrey4240	61.5
jimmaher69	31.6
Jimmy (Denise's DH)	11.3
joy@disney	20.0
kimara	64.3
Kitchensinkguy	75.8
leamom2princesses	49.3
LegoMom3	35.7
lisah0711	52.5
LittleSeacow	25.0
lovedvc	42.0
LuvBaloo	18.0
maiziezoe	76.9
mandac	10.7
MaryAz	66.7
MickeyMagic	28.0
MrIncrediDad	34.5
my3princes	-1.7
NancyIL	40.9
NC Tink	46.9
Nicholfamily5	30.0
Peace.love.mickey	41.0
redwalker	-20.0
Riverhill	18.3
Rose&Mike	80.0
sahbushka	64.5
shellynn24	19.4
talytam	32.5
Tasha+Scott	50.0
tigger813	51.1
wezee	50.0
Worfiedoodles	18.0
zacem'smom	43.6


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I thought this week would have been easier butit doesn't seem to be.  I had a 2 hour meeting after school yesterday.  Today I have a 60 minute meeting at the other high school on the other side of town and then a tutoring session.  TOmorrow I have 2 meetings to pick from.  I can't wait till Friday when I don't have any meetings after school and I can come straight home.  

DS2 comes home this weekend for spring break.  I thought he would be home on Friday when I got home but he texted me that he won't be home until Sat.  When I asked him why he told me he had a date.  Not something he did much in high school.  He is fairly shy but has really come into his own since he was a senior in high school and more so since he started college.  Ds1 tells us she is freshman chemical engineer student and his is civil and environmental.  We shall see.  

Off to start the day.  Only did 10 minutes this morning but will try to walk today before the meeting.  I can get there early since I don't have a class last period of the day.  I was going to do it yesterday but it was so nice I just sat in the sun and enjoyed the day

Have a great day everyone


----------



## tigger813

Woke up at 4:45 with a really bad headache! I don't think I drank enough of my water last night after working out! Got out of bed at 5 and headed down to do the 4 mile Slim Walk with Leslie. Headache is mostly gone now! I didn't do all of the "boosted walking" (did the fast walking instead)as my shins were complaining! But I did all 4 miles and feel great! Heading down again at 7:30 to try the BL Yoga DVD. Not sure how much I will get in as Ihave to take my car to the shop for an oil change after dropping DD2 off. Will probably just hang out at the Cafe and get some paperwork done for Kindergarten screening. If I get back in time I will then do 2 more miles on the elliptical before DD1 comes home with a neighbor for lunch!


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> My good news for the day - I RAN FOR 20 MINUTES   Finished week 5 day 3.  20 days ago, 1 minute was horrible, I can't believe I ran 20!



LOVE to read postings like this!  That is so great you were able to run for the 20 minutes!!!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> QOTD - Like Liz, I'm putting myself first a bit more when it comes to family time/me time.  DH is really being terrific at taking over the getting-ready-for-bedtime duties with the DDs while I go out for my run (boy it feels good to say run instead of walk!).  But, I still have residual feelings of guilt about nights like tonight when I know he wanted to get to the gym, but instead he did a color science project with the girls while I got a report written and then went out for 40 minutes for my jog.



The guilt is hard some days.  I talk with DH about my guilt when he needs to do extra so that I can take care of me - we try to be sure we figure out how he can have his time as well.  It is a tough balance.  



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I thought this week would have been easier butit doesn't seem to be.  I had a 2 hour meeting after school yesterday.  Today I have a 60 minute meeting at the other high school on the other side of town and then a tutoring session.  TOmorrow I have 2 meetings to pick from.  I can't wait till Friday when I don't have any meetings after school and I can come straight home.



Sounds like you are busy!  I will wish that your week speeds by so that it is Friday and you can get home right away!  



tigger813 said:


> Woke up at 4:45 with a really bad headache! I don't think I drank enough of my water last night after working out! Got out of bed at 5 and headed down to do the 4 mile Slim Walk with Leslie. Headache is mostly gone now! !



I was sorry to read that you woke up with a headache - but then happy that after working it it was pretty much gone!  Great news!  Hope that you have the productive day you have all planned out.

*Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!*

One of my favorite memories is from our 1st cruise on the Disney Wonder.  DS had a very tough type of start at life.  He was born too soon and had a huge list of medical problems.  He was always sick as his immune system did not develop.  Our first trip to WDW with the kids, when he was 2, was one of the first times I can remember him being away from the doctor for more then a week.  When he was 3, he had his throat reconstructed using cartilage from his ear.  He has had many surgeries and many illnesses.  Okay back the the memory...some people who are able to talk with important people at Disney found out about DS and how his love of Disney is what really gets him through the tough medical times in his life.  They contacted the cruise line and let them know we would be on board.  I cannot begin to say enough about how special DS was made to feel on that cruise.  It seemed that every person on board knew who he was and knew him by name - EVERYONE greeted us by name.  We were given an upgrade to a room with a veranda so that DS could watch for dolphins as we cruised.  The biggest thing was that DS (and our whole family) were invited to the bridge of the ship as we were leaving Castaway Cay.  We were able to meet the captain, DS got to sit in the captain chair (wearing the captain's hat) and then he actually got to sound the horn of the ship as we left port!!!!  You should have seen how happy DS was that day!  The pictures are amazing to me and as I type this it almost makes me want to cry again because of how wonderful that day was.  That cruise was so special to me and DH - we will always remember how some group of people who we don't even know found a way to make my DS feel like all his dreams can come true.  We could never express to them what it meant to DH and me.


----------



## lisah0711

First a BIG congratulations to all our superstars this week!  Worfiedoodles, you must be doing something right or your name wouldn't be on the list.    And a BIG BIG congratulations to our biggest loser this week, carmiedog!  Great job!
(especially because in my mind you are forever stuck on Splash Mountain and how anyone can make any progress that way is  )

Congratulations to all of our participants who continue to stick with us and continue to work on your goals.  You should all be congratulated for taking care of yourselves!  



Graciesmom77 said:


> I bought my plane tickets and put my deposit down for a trip for just him and I to go to Orlando and visit Universal for the Harry Potter opening! I am SOOOOO excited. I am a huge HP fan and even belong to a all adult HP fan club here in Ohio. (yes, I know I am a dork!) Plus, I get to be with my husband with no one buggin us. No diapers to change, no homework to check, no cheerleading or karate or swimming, no dinners to make, no..... well anything for anyone except us. Selfish... yes. But I don't care! I can't wait!!! We go June 17-20. I want to lose 30 pounds by then. Thats my personal goal. I know 10 of that will be water weight but thats ok, it will still feel amazing.



HP sounds like fun!  That might be the thing that finally persuades us to the leave the Disney bubble in Orlando and venture out to other things some day.



maiziezoe said:


> I wonder if there is another bodybugg type thing I can buy until I get a bodybugg that will track my daily calorie burn.



My Newlife pedometer tells you calories burned for the steps tracked.  If you added that to your resting metabolic rate that can be calculated from someplace like sparkpeople to get a reasonably good idea.  

I'm not too happy with my bodybugg and don't use it.  It makes my arm hurt a lot.  I hear there is a new generation coming out but that is my own experience with it.    



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm back from my long weekend in WDW for the Princess half. It was amazing! I'm so glad that I went, had a great race, so much fun. I'll write up more tonight along with pictures.



Glad that you had a great time!  Can't wait to see some pics and hear all about it.  



tigger813 said:


> The Energizer Bunny is back! And may she stay with us until I reach 50 and 55 pounds lost! (Only 6-11 to go!!!!!)



Your back in the groove again and getting so close to goal!   



seashell724 said:


> Corinna-what an inspiration, thank you for posting both pictures. I only saw the recent one first and did think to myself that you must have been tiny to begin with. A lot of stuff you have said really hit home so thanks!
> 
> Although I don't post much b/c I'm not on all the time I do read back and get lots of boosts of inspiration from seeing people doing exactly what I am doing!
> Thanks everyone.



 Nice to see you!



sahbushka said:


> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!
> 
> Don't forget to drink that water!
> 
> SarahMay



When DS was four he accidentally pulled down the towel bar in the bathroom.  He was afraid of what would happen to him because he knew he wasn't supposed to hold onto it.  So he took toothpaste and "glued" the bar back in the wall.  (Being the bad parents that we were we never heard a thing!  )  Sometime later DH puts a towel on the bar and it falls to the ground.  Then he realized what the toothpaste bandit had done!  We still laugh about that one!  



donac said:


> DS2 comes home this weekend for spring break.  I thought he would be home on Friday when I got home but he texted me that he won't be home until Sat.  When I asked him why he told me he had a date.  Not something he did much in high school.  He is fairly shy but has really come into his own since he was a senior in high school and more so since he started college.  Ds1 tells us she is freshman chemical engineer student and his is civil and environmental.  We shall see.



Sorry about your busy week.  It was bound to happen sooner or later that some smart girls would start to pick up about your nice DSs.  Doesn't one have a girlfriend now?  I remember when they wanted to talk to you -- you thought they were going to tell you that they wanted to get married, but they wanted to adopt a puppy and have you take care of it!  



jenanderson said:


> *Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!*
> 
> One of my favorite memories is from our 1st cruise on the Disney Wonder.  DS had a very tough type of start at life.  He was born too soon and had a huge list of medical problems.  He was always sick as his immune system did not develop.  Our first trip to WDW with the kids, when he was 2, was one of the first times I can remember him being away from the doctor for more then a week.  When he was 3, he had his throat reconstructed using cartilage from his ear.  He has had many surgeries and many illnesses.  Okay back the the memory...some people who are able to talk with important people at Disney found out about DS and how his love of Disney is what really gets him through the tough medical times in his life.  They contacted the cruise line and let them know we would be on board.  I cannot begin to say enough about how special DS was made to feel on that cruise.  It seemed that every person on board knew who he was and knew him by name - EVERYONE greeted us by name.  We were given an upgrade to a room with a veranda so that DS could watch for dolphins as we cruised.  The biggest thing was that DS (and our whole family) were invited to the bridge of the ship as we were leaving Castaway Cay.  We were able to meet the captain, DS got to sit in the captain chair (wearing the captain's hat) and then he actually got to sound the horn of the ship as we left port!!!!  You should have seen how happy DS was that day!  The pictures are amazing to me and as I type this it almost makes me want to cry again because of how wonderful that day was.  That cruise was so special to me and DH - we will always remember how some group of people who we don't even know found a way to make my DS feel like all his dreams can come true.  We could never express to them what it meant to DH and me.



Awww!  This is such a great story!  A big  to you and your DS.

Have a great day all!


----------



## lecach

Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!

I have many great memories but one of my favorites was when I found out I was pregnant with DS. I had gone to my Mom's place at the beach for Easter in 2004. DH had to work so he didnt go. I woke up on Easter Sunday and decided to take a pregnancy test. It was POSITIVE! I got back in bed and I heard my Mom coming. I threw the test under the bed right before she came in my room. I didnt want her to know before I told DH. The next day when DH and I were both at home I gave him an easter basket and in one of the eggs was the positive test.


----------



## pjlla

princessbride6205 said:


> I'm back from my long weekend in WDW for the Princess half. It was amazing! I'm so glad that I went, had a great race, so much fun. I'll write up more tonight along with pictures.
> 
> 
> How?!  I don't really like vegetables unless I take the time to really do something special with preparing them (which doesn't fit into my quick throw things together life). I would love to hear your tips of how you've incorporated so many veggies!
> 
> Have to get back to work (it's crazy here!), so I don't have time to catch up on everyone and QOTDs. I'll be on later!



Three meals a day plus snacks is how I fit in so many veggies.  I frequently will sautee any assortment of veggies and scramble them with egg whites for breakfast.... mushroom, tomatoes, spinach, onions, peppers are the most predominant.  And if I am not having eggs, sometimes I will just steam some broccoli and/or cauliflower for breakfast with whatever else I am having. 

Lunch.... frequently a HUGE salad with healthy greens (not much good stuff in iceberg, so I skip it and go for romaine and baby spinach most days).  I add whatever else is in the house for veggies.... baby carrots, peppers, cucumber, tomato... that is another 2+ servings right there.  If I am having a sandwich, I will add lots of spinach and/or romaine and maybe some thinly sliced cucumbers.  

Dinner.... ALWAYS have some sort of veggie side or a main dish loaded with veggies. Last night was a veggie baked ziti with broccoli, spinach, peppers, mushroom, and onions...  I used 2 oz. of high fiber pasta and 1 oz of cheese, plus half a can of diced tomatoes and bit of marinara sauce.  This plus the veggies filled a small-ish (maybe 8 x 6?) casserole dish for 5 points.... so you KNOW it had lots of vegetables in it!   And if veggies are being served as a side, I usually fill AT LEAST half of my plate with them. 

Snacks... I frequently bring a 1 lb. bag of baby carrots to work with me... sometimes I eat it all, but usually I eat about half... helps as I get the munchies throughout the day.  I also take my vitamins every day with a small glass of Bolthouse Farms "Vedge" juice (better than V8, but more expensive).  I don't usually count that as a vegetable, but I suppose it is. 

I really like most veggies, so it isn't really too tough for me.  But eating 2 servings at each meal makes it a no-brainer for me to get in 6 servings per day.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I watch what I eat more and feel so much better. I am enjoying all the compliments people have been giving me about how I look. I still eat a lot of the things I used to eat but in moderation. I've tried a lot of new things as well. I exercise a lot, though not this past week. I'm getting back with it in a few minutes when I do the elliptical and watch BL. I have tried foods I didn't think I ever would have. I can wear 8s, 10s and 12s when I thought I never would see those numbers again. I'm buying myself 2 pairs of size 8 jeans next week as a treat for myself! I will also have to start buying new shorts for the summer as they will all be falling off of me! I never though I'd say that!
> 
> Enjoy the show. I think I'm coming out of my funk and lack of desire to work out!
> 
> The Energizer Bunny is back! And may she stay with us until I reach 50 and 55 pounds lost! (Only 6-11 to go!!!!!)



Glad you are back!  I got in MUCH MORE than my usual amount of exercise yesterday and I was thinking of you!  I don't know how you fit in so much!  Keep going to hit the 50 asap!!



sahbushka said:


> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!
> 
> Don't forget to drink that water!
> 
> SarahMay



Well.... I suppose it is cliche to say a Disney memory, but truly, other than the birth of my children, they are probably my best memories.  Sitting on the pavement in DL, waiting for the fireworks to start... we were a bit cold and tired.... it had been a long day in the park... and it was almost the end of our super special 10 day trip.  Actually, almost ANY memory from that trip is superb!  I am just finishing our scrapbook from that trip and I am really enjoying reliving it.  

Our first trip to WDW when the kids were little (almost 3 and 5).... it was a surprise trip for them and we didn't tell them where we were going until we were at the airport parking garage.  We announced we were flying to Disney and they both cried....  with disappointment!!    DD informed us she was mad because we "lied" about going to Boston for the weekend (we had to explain the suitcases in the car) and DS was afraid to fly (this was just a few months after 9/11).  It was one of the biggest disappointments of my life... and I've got it on video tape!!    Eventually it was a great trip, but it didn't get off to a very good start.  We have since learned that our kids don't take surprises very well!! 



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I thought this week would have been easier butit doesn't seem to be.  I had a 2 hour meeting after school yesterday.  Today I have a 60 minute meeting at the other high school on the other side of town and then a tutoring session.  TOmorrow I have 2 meetings to pick from.  I can't wait till Friday when I don't have any meetings after school and I can come straight home.
> 
> DS2 comes home this weekend for spring break.  I thought he would be home on Friday when I got home but he texted me that he won't be home until Sat.  When I asked him why he told me he had a date.  Not something he did much in high school.  He is fairly shy but has really come into his own since he was a senior in high school and more so since he started college.  Ds1 tells us she is freshman chemical engineer student and his is civil and environmental.  We shall see.
> 
> Off to start the day.  Only did 10 minutes this morning but will try to walk today before the meeting.  I can get there early since I don't have a class last period of the day.  I was going to do it yesterday but it was so nice I just sat in the sun and enjoyed the day
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Sounds like a busy week for you.  Hope your DS's date went well.  I dread the day that DS has another "girl" in his life besides me!  He is my buddy and we get along great and I will be kind of sad when I  get replaced!


Morning all!  Good news to report ..... I just booked a long weekend to WDW for DS and myself!  We made a family vow years ago to never go to WDW without everyone.... but DD has "broken" that vow twice (she got invited to go with a cousin a few years ago and then she went this past January with a school trip).  DH is not a big fan, but he saw how envious I was of DD's trip this past January and he suggested that DS and I go to WDW for our annual Mother/Son weekend... I've been hemming and hawwing about actually doing it, but I decided to bite the bullet and I've booked our flights!!  DH is giving us his Hilton Honors points so I am trying to book the Hilton at DTD. I'd love to stay on-sight, but the lure of a free hotel is too strong.    

I KNOW I'll be sad to be there without DD. But I am SO looking forward to this trip with DS.  DD and I have taken several "big" Mother/Daughter weekends... we flew to St. Louis for 5 days, we flew to Tampa/Busch Gardens for 5 days, we went to Baltimore last year for 4 days... and others.  But DS and I have only taken a few driving trips (furthest away was a park in Montreal two years ago)... this will be his first "flying" Mother/Son trip.  He doesn't know yet and I can't wait to tell him.  We have been talking about the possibility, but I'm not sure if he thought it would be come a reality.   And of course, I'm THRILLED to be heading to WDW.  

Of course, booking this trip should DEFINITELY help me reach my goal weight by Easter.... I am SUPER motivated to return to WDW slim and fit!!  

WOOHOO!!   I was just able to book the Hilton at DTD for free using DH's points!  I also had a free rnd trip ticket on SWA through my Visa card.  I am going to try to go without a rental car to keep the cost down (parking at the hotel is $10 per day... plus parking at the parks!  ).

I'm going to update my WISH journal and then head to the Orlando Hotels board to find out more about this hotel and it's shuttles.  I don't mind using them, but I don't want to rely on them if them are only sporatic.  I'll find a cheap rental car if need be.  

I'm gonna run....... TTYL.................P


----------



## pjlla

lecach said:


> Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!
> 
> I have many great memories but one of my favorites was when I found out I was pregnant with DS. I had gone to my Mom's place at the beach for Easter in 2004. DH had to work so he didnt go. I woke up on Easter Sunday and decided to take a pregnancy test. It was POSITIVE! I got back in bed and I heard my Mom coming. I threw the test under the bed right before she came in my room. I didnt want her to know before I told DH. The next day when DH and I were both at home I gave him an easter basket and in one of the eggs was the positive test.



What a great story!  I wish I had done something creative like that..... but with DD, we were actively trying so he knew I was waiting out the days until I could take a test.   With DS, he was conceived on "God's plan" and it came as a total shock to me to find out I was PG.  I was so shocked I didn't think to tell DH in any creative way.... I just had DD (2 y/o at the time) hand him the positive pregnancy test when he got home from work that day.  He was just as surprised as I was!! 

Thanks for sharing your story...............P


----------



## my3princes

QOTD Wednesday:  The best memory,  that one is easy.  It is the moment that my DS12 woke up from his brain tumor removal, opened his eyes and said "Mom I need a huge"  I cry every time I retell that story.  The doctor had told us that he may not have any language ablilities after the surgery and we weren't even sure that he would remember us.  He could have regressed to the infancy stage, but he didn't !!!!  He was 100% himself and those few words are the best words that a Mommy could ever hear.  Okay I'm wiping the tears now.


----------



## princessbride6205

Congratulations to all our superstars this week! 
Keep up the good work, everyone!



pjlla said:


> Three meals a day plus snacks is how I fit in so many veggies.  I frequently will sautee any assortment of veggies and scramble them with egg whites for breakfast.... mushroom, tomatoes, spinach, onions, peppers are the most predominant.  And if I am not having eggs, sometimes I will just steam some broccoli and/or cauliflower for breakfast with whatever else I am having.
> 
> Lunch.... frequently a HUGE salad with healthy greens (not much good stuff in iceberg, so I skip it and go for romaine and baby spinach most days).  I add whatever else is in the house for veggies.... baby carrots, peppers, cucumber, tomato... that is another 2+ servings right there.  If I am having a sandwich, I will add lots of spinach and/or romaine and maybe some thinly sliced cucumbers.
> 
> Dinner.... ALWAYS have some sort of veggie side or a main dish loaded with veggies. Last night was a veggie baked ziti with broccoli, spinach, peppers, mushroom, and onions...  I used 2 oz. of high fiber pasta and 1 oz of cheese, plus half a can of diced tomatoes and bit of marinara sauce.  This plus the veggies filled a small-ish (maybe 8 x 6?) casserole dish for 5 points.... so you KNOW it had lots of vegetables in it!   And if veggies are being served as a side, I usually fill AT LEAST half of my plate with them.
> 
> Snacks... I frequently bring a 1 lb. bag of baby carrots to work with me... sometimes I eat it all, but usually I eat about half... helps as I get the munchies throughout the day.  I also take my vitamins every day with a small glass of Bolthouse Farms "Vedge" juice (better than V8, but more expensive).  I don't usually count that as a vegetable, but I suppose it is.
> 
> I really like most veggies, so it isn't really too tough for me.  But eating 2 servings at each meal makes it a no-brainer for me to get in 6 servings per day.


Thanks for the tips. I think I need to get some kind of veggie juice to help supplement my lack of veg. If someone else would prepare the veggies, I could eat 6 servings. Yes, if I only had a personal chef, I'd eat better!  Definitely need to work on this (the veggies, not the chef!).  



jenanderson said:


> One of my favorite memories is from our 1st cruise on the Disney Wonder.  DS had a very tough type of start at life.  He was born too soon and had a huge list of medical problems.  He was always sick as his immune system did not develop.  Our first trip to WDW with the kids, when he was 2, was one of the first times I can remember him being away from the doctor for more then a week.  When he was 3, he had his throat reconstructed using cartilage from his ear.  He has had many surgeries and many illnesses.  Okay back the the memory...some people who are able to talk with important people at Disney found out about DS and how his love of Disney is what really gets him through the tough medical times in his life.  They contacted the cruise line and let them know we would be on board.  I cannot begin to say enough about how special DS was made to feel on that cruise.  It seemed that every person on board knew who he was and knew him by name - EVERYONE greeted us by name.  We were given an upgrade to a room with a veranda so that DS could watch for dolphins as we cruised.  The biggest thing was that DS (and our whole family) were invited to the bridge of the ship as we were leaving Castaway Cay.  We were able to meet the captain, DS got to sit in the captain chair (wearing the captain's hat) and then he actually got to sound the horn of the ship as we left port!!!!  You should have seen how happy DS was that day!  The pictures are amazing to me and as I type this it almost makes me want to cry again because of how wonderful that day was.  That cruise was so special to me and DH - we will always remember how some group of people who we don't even know found a way to make my DS feel like all his dreams can come true.  We could never express to them what it meant to DH and me.


This made me tear up! That is so sweet!


----------



## tigger813

My favorite memory is our first trip with DD1. We had just arrived at the MK on her first day and first I cried when she saw the castle her first time. To top that moment off, the afternoon parade started and she was brought into the parade to walk around with one of the fairies from Sleeping Beauty. I started crying again! SHe loves Disney and can't wait for each trip. 

And another one, for her birthday last year, DH took her down to HS for Star Wars Weekend! When she opened the package with shirts that said Star Wars Weekend with Daddy she didn't understand at first. We had just been there the month before, and we asked her what it said she read it. When it finally dawned on her what it meant she burst into tears and so did I. She was in shock the rest of the day. They had a great trip and we look forward to all 4 of us going down in the future!


----------



## jennz

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your guys' stories!!    I want to go pull dd out of school and go to DHs work and have a big family hug! 

Mine are both Disney related...I worked there as a teenager and never got "it."  DH and went often, had friends who got us in free.    The first time we took dd she was almost 4 (we were in St. Louis at this time)...we went with my mom and dad (mom had tickets from 20 years earlier when she worked at wdw and she thought she was pretty cool using them) and had early ressies at Cindy's.  DD was in her Sleeping Beauty costume so we got in early to the park...the look on her face when she saw the castle...I finally got "it."  I was crying.  

My other one is again with dd the first time we saw Wishes...it was over and she looked at DH and me and said "that is so good it makes me want to cry."  She was 6 at the time.  Kids - they speak the truth don't they?

I just dropped my hours for today, I only had 2 1/2 but I have bills to pay, I have to finish my project linus blanket (did you see that WDW reached their 1 Million volunteers and the program is over?) to deliver Friday, I want to vacuum, and dd and I are doing c25k after school so I'm was stressing for time so I dropped them.  I feel much better now!  

Last night I had a victory at bunco - not money, darn it, but actually better.  I walked into my friend's house and the food smelled sooooo good!  I looked at though and thought "I'm not really hungry and I don't want the calories" and I DIDN'T EAT!!!  That is a first!  I had 1/2 a beergarita - much better than it sounds - and that was it.  So it was a great and fun night, the first time I've been in a year (since my mom got sick) and a great positive step for me in a few directions.


----------



## jennz

btw has anyone seen BernardandMissBianca, Buffy, lately?  Maybe I'll check out the scrap boards and track her down.


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> QOTD Wednesday:  The best memory,  that one is easy.  It is the moment that my DS12 woke up from his brain tumor removal, opened his eyes and said "Mom I need a huge"  I cry every time I retell that story.  The doctor had told us that he may not have any language ablilities after the surgery and we weren't even sure that he would remember us.  He could have regressed to the infancy stage, but he didn't !!!!  He was 100% himself and those few words are the best words that a Mommy could ever hear.  Okay I'm wiping the tears now.




Okay.... EVERYONE had great stories.... but WE HAVE A WINNER here!!



jennz said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your guys' stories!!    I want to go pull dd out of school and go to DHs work and have a big family hug!
> 
> Mine are both Disney related...I worked there as a teenager and never got "it."  DH and went often, had friends who got us in free.    The first time we took dd she was almost 4 (we were in St. Louis at this time)...we went with my mom and dad (mom had tickets from 20 years earlier when she worked at wdw and she thought she was pretty cool using them) and had early ressies at Cindy's.  DD was in her Sleeping Beauty costume so we got in early to the park...the look on her face when she saw the castle...I finally got "it."  I was crying.
> 
> My other one is again with dd the first time we saw Wishes...it was over and she looked at DH and me and said "that is so good it makes me want to cry."  She was 6 at the time.  Kids - they speak the truth don't they?
> 
> I just dropped my hours for today, I only had 2 1/2 but I have bills to pay, I have to finish my project linus blanket (did you see that WDW reached their 1 Million volunteers and the program is over?) to deliver Friday, I want to vacuum, and dd and I are doing c25k after school so I'm was stressing for time so I dropped them.  I feel much better now!
> 
> Last night I had a victory at bunco - not money, darn it, but actually better.  I walked into my friend's house and the food smelled sooooo good!  I looked at though and thought "I'm not really hungry and I don't want the calories" and I DIDN'T EAT!!!  That is a first!  I had 1/2 a beergarita - much better than it sounds - and that was it.  So it was a great and fun night, the first time I've been in a year (since my mom got sick) and a great positive step for me in a few directions.



Glad you got in on the GAD tickets.  I had considered doing it and even gotten the information about the volunteer days, but it didn't work into our schedule yet and now it is finished.  Not a big deal.

WTG on the NSV over the goodies at your bunco night. I used to play Pokeno once in a while with friends and the food temptations were HUGE!  I love snacky, munchy, salty stuff.... that combined with a margarita or a huge glass of wine.... that and a few hands of Pokeno and some laughs and we had a GREAT time!  But I don't miss the food temptations (although I miss the friends and fun).


I've been sitting here ALL MORNING!  YIKES.... I've hopped up and done some laundry and dishes, but I just keep returning and finding more to say and more to read!  I need to get more stuff done! I'm off...................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

sahbushka said:


> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!



One of my favorite memories is of our first trip to the MK with my ds (4 at the time). We went in, got him all situated in a stroller, and rolled past the castle on our way to Tomorrowland. From the stroller, ds tells us to, "Stop!" -- I figured he saw something he wanted to purchase, but instead he put his hands together and bowed his head, "Dear Jesus, please be with us while we are meeting our characters, and help us to have a really good time!" We were all a little stunned -- we are not an uber-religious family, but he did attend Catholic preschool, where he'd been for about 6 weeks. I asked him why he prayed, and he told me his teacher told them they should always pray when they were about to do something important. Well, meeting the characters at WDW was very important to my little guy! 

Maria


----------



## my3princes

I having a bit of a stressful day, fundraising   I keep coming here to read all the wonderful stories and destress a bit.  Keep them coming.  They are all so good


----------



## heatherlynn444

QOTD: one of my favorite memories is Sept. 2008 we were staying at the GF for the first time since our honeymoone almost 2 years prior, and we got upgraded to RPC concierge and we literally got in our room andjumped up and down on the beds. I don't know why, but that is one of my favorite memories.w ew ere so happy, having so much fun,a dn we were in Disney!


----------



## 50sjayne

> Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!



Lots of great memories. One sticks out right now.This is one of my best following one of my worst. I accidentally backed over my old cat. He was 14 years old and asleep under my wheel. He died pretty quickly but not instantaneously-- it was nothing but horrific. 
 We have always followed the great James Herriot's advice to get a new pet as soon as possible. So I started looking. Kept me busy. Husband was resistant (as usual) so I couldn't adopt from shelters here as they need all family memebers to come to apply, looked on Craigs list for about 2 months, for the neediest thing I could find. Sort of believing in reincarnation philosophy I wanted to give it some time too. Bob was so dang smart and so beholden to us, I just thought _he _could find his way. Finally one night about 10 pm up popped baby bear's picture:






He was found alone in a field by a worker at a highschool. The person who found him gave him to his boss who had 3 cats in an apt. and found the bottlefeeding to be too much. They had a camping trip planned so they wanted to find a home for him quickly. She said I called her within 5 minutes of the posting lol. I arranged to pick him up the next morning. 
So after more resistance from husband--he called me on my way and told me No so I made him look up the posting on craigs list and give me the number to call--(strategy lol--I had the number) After I knew he saw the picture and still said no I gave up-- I won't adopt someone if I know one of my family doesn't want them---and called the poor girl.  Well, about 5 minutes later as I was pulling in to a garage sale I had seen on the way, he called back so went back to get him.
The girl was standing outside her apts. when I pulled up with him in her hands-- he was so small...he was drinking out of a dropper so she gave me that. It was a gorgeous sunny morning and I was just so happy to get him, exactly how I felt when I adopted Bob--I mean just enormously overwhelmingly happy. The bottle feeding kept me busy and constant play he required as a single kitten...he was busy...  helped me to forget about what happened. As far as Bob goes-- I dunno, I mean Harvey is his own person for sure but there are some strange things. When he was a kitten he would sit in the corner of our back porch and look out over Bobs grave, we have pictures of him doing it. He fetches like Bob did-- Bob was the only cat I have ever had who did this and it comes completely natural to him- he actually started doing it on his own-- I just encouraged him a bit. He also loves the plastic egg shells like Bob did lol. He was also very destructive to me personally and I know I'm nutty but sometimes I think if the Bob spirit does indeed linger in him some, maybe he didn't understand why I hurt him...He has only lately really calmed towards me and is at the point where he won't really hurt me. Don’t get me wrong—I know he has always loved me—but only lately can I really see that he stops himself before he gets too rough. It’s a struggle for him. Here's a pic of the Harvey monster grown:


----------



## maiziezoe

jenanderson said:


> LOVE to read postings like this!  That is so great you were able to run for the 20 minutes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The guilt is hard some days.  I talk with DH about my guilt when he needs to do extra so that I can take care of me - we try to be sure we figure out how he can have his time as well.  It is a tough balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are busy!  I will wish that your week speeds by so that it is Friday and you can get home right away!
> 
> 
> 
> I was sorry to read that you woke up with a headache - but then happy that after working it it was pretty much gone!  Great news!  Hope that you have the productive day you have all planned out.
> 
> *Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!*
> 
> One of my favorite memories is from our 1st cruise on the Disney Wonder.  DS had a very tough type of start at life.  He was born too soon and had a huge list of medical problems.  He was always sick as his immune system did not develop.  Our first trip to WDW with the kids, when he was 2, was one of the first times I can remember him being away from the doctor for more then a week.  When he was 3, he had his throat reconstructed using cartilage from his ear.  He has had many surgeries and many illnesses.  Okay back the the memory...some people who are able to talk with important people at Disney found out about DS and how his love of Disney is what really gets him through the tough medical times in his life.  They contacted the cruise line and let them know we would be on board.  I cannot begin to say enough about how special DS was made to feel on that cruise.  It seemed that every person on board knew who he was and knew him by name - EVERYONE greeted us by name.  We were given an upgrade to a room with a veranda so that DS could watch for dolphins as we cruised.  The biggest thing was that DS (and our whole family) were invited to the bridge of the ship as we were leaving Castaway Cay.  We were able to meet the captain, DS got to sit in the captain chair (wearing the captain's hat) and then he actually got to sound the horn of the ship as we left port!!!!  You should have seen how happy DS was that day!  The pictures are amazing to me and as I type this it almost makes me want to cry again because of how wonderful that day was.  That cruise was so special to me and DH - we will always remember how some group of people who we don't even know found a way to make my DS feel like all his dreams can come true.  We could never express to them what it meant to DH and me.



Goosebumps!!!  Your story gave me goosebumps!



lecach said:


> Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!
> 
> I have many great memories but one of my favorites was when I found out I was pregnant with DS. I had gone to my Mom's place at the beach for Easter in 2004. DH had to work so he didnt go. I woke up on Easter Sunday and decided to take a pregnancy test. It was POSITIVE! I got back in bed and I heard my Mom coming. I threw the test under the bed right before she came in my room. I didnt want her to know before I told DH. The next day when DH and I were both at home I gave him an easter basket and in one of the eggs was the positive test.



Awww...  



my3princes said:


> QOTD Wednesday:  The best memory,  that one is easy.  It is the moment that my DS12 woke up from his brain tumor removal, opened his eyes and said "Mom I need a huge"  I cry every time I retell that story.  The doctor had told us that he may not have any language ablilities after the surgery and we weren't even sure that he would remember us.  He could have regressed to the infancy stage, but he didn't !!!!  He was 100% himself and those few words are the best words that a Mommy could ever hear.  Okay I'm wiping the tears now.




That made me tear up too. 


jennz said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your guys' stories!!    I want to go pull dd out of school and go to DHs work and have a big family hug!
> 
> Mine are both Disney related...I worked there as a teenager and never got "it."  DH and went often, had friends who got us in free.    The first time we took dd she was almost 4 (we were in St. Louis at this time)...we went with my mom and dad (mom had tickets from 20 years earlier when she worked at wdw and she thought she was pretty cool using them) and had early ressies at Cindy's.  DD was in her Sleeping Beauty costume so we got in early to the park...the look on her face when she saw the castle...I finally got "it."  I was crying.
> 
> My other one is again with dd the first time we saw Wishes...it was over and she looked at DH and me and said "that is so good it makes me want to cry."  She was 6 at the time.  Kids - they speak the truth don't they?
> 
> I just dropped my hours for today, I only had 2 1/2 but I have bills to pay, I have to finish my project linus blanket (did you see that WDW reached their 1 Million volunteers and the program is over?) to deliver Friday, I want to vacuum, and dd and I are doing c25k after school so I'm was stressing for time so I dropped them.  I feel much better now!
> 
> Last night I had a victory at bunco - not money, darn it, but actually better.  I walked into my friend's house and the food smelled sooooo good!  I looked at though and thought "I'm not really hungry and I don't want the calories" and I DIDN'T EAT!!!  That is a first!  I had 1/2 a beergarita - much better than it sounds - and that was it.  So it was a great and fun night, the first time I've been in a year (since my mom got sick) and a great positive step for me in a few directions.



What a great victory for you!!  Way to go, Jenn!!!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> One of my favorite memories is of our first trip to the MK with my ds (4 at the time). We went in, got him all situated in a stroller, and rolled past the castle on our way to Tomorrowland. From the stroller, ds tells us to, "Stop!" -- I figured he saw something he wanted to purchase, but instead he put his hands together and bowed his head, "Dear Jesus, please be with us while we are meeting our characters, and help us to have a really good time!" We were all a little stunned -- we are not an uber-religious family, but he did attend Catholic preschool, where he'd been for about 6 weeks. I asked him why he prayed, and he told me his teacher told them they should always pray when they were about to do something important. Well, meeting the characters at WDW was very important to my little guy!
> 
> Maria



Too cute!!



50sjayne said:


> Lots of great memories. One sticks out right now.This is one of my best following one of my worst. I accidentally backed over my old cat. He was 14 years old and asleep under my wheel. He died pretty quickly but not instantaneously-- it was nothing but horrific.
> We have always followed the great James Herriot's advice to get a new pet as soon as possible. So I started looking. Kept me busy. Husband was resistant (as usual) so I couldn't adopt from shelters here as they need all family memebers to come to apply, looked on Craigs list for about 2 months, for the neediest thing I could find. Sort of believing in reincarnation philosophy I wanted to give it some time too. Bob was so dang smart and so beholden to us, I just thought _he _could find his way. Finally one night about 10 pm up popped baby bear's picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was found alone in a field by a worker at a highschool. The person who found him gave him to his boss who had 3 cats in an apt. and found the bottlefeeding to be too much. They had a camping trip planned so they wanted to find a home for him quickly. She said I called her within 5 minutes of the posting lol. I arranged to pick him up the next morning.
> So after more resistance from husband--he called me on my way and told me No so I made him look up the posting on craigs list and give me the number to call--(strategy lol--I had the number) After I knew he saw the picture and still said no I gave up-- I won't adopt someone if I know one of my family doesn't want them---and called the poor girl.  Well, about 5 minutes later as I was pulling in to a garage sale I had seen on the way, he called back so went back to get him.
> The girl was standing outside her apts. when I pulled up with him in her hands-- he was so small...he was drinking out of a dropper so she gave me that. It was a gorgeous sunny morning and I was just so happy to get him, exactly how I felt when I adopted Bob--I mean just enormously overwhelmingly happy. The bottle feeding kept me busy and constant play he required as a single kitten...he was busy...  helped me to forget about what happened. As far as Bob goes-- I dunno, I mean Harvey is his own person for sure but there are some strange things. When he was a kitten he would sit in the corner of our back porch and look out over Bobs grave, we have pictures of him doing it. He fetches like Bob did-- Bob was the only cat I have ever had who did this and it comes completely natural to him- he actually started doing it on his own-- I just encouraged him a bit. He also loves the plastic egg shells like Bob did lol. He was also very destructive to me personally and I know I'm nutty but sometimes I think if the Bob spirit does indeed linger in him some, maybe he didn't understand why I hurt him...He has only lately really calmed towards me and is at the point where he won't really hurt me. Dont get me wrongI know he has always loved mebut only lately can I really see that he stops himself before he gets too rough. Its a struggle for him. Here's a pic of the Harvey monster grown:




What an adorable kitten!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!

Oh I have lots

My first memory is at the age of 4 my brother ticked me off royally and tried to choke me so I flipped him over my shoulder. LOL

Disney - several
When Chip and Dale stole DS9 (3 at the time) the lady behind me shouted "hey they just stole somebody's kid!"
When DS8 (2 at the time) saw the Red Power Ranger for the first time and bowled him over with a hug. Poor Red Ranger had no idea that was coming.
When DS13 (8 at the time) met Mary Poppins. It was love at first sight. His face was flaming red! 
When DD4 (3 at the time) on her singleton trip (no boys on this trip). We were waiting in line at the Character Connection and a little girl dressed as Tink played with DD the whole time we were there. DD was dressed as Snow White at the time. It was so cute! DD really wanted to meet Tink and she did. LOL

The day the Dr told us we were having a girl. DD was a surprise baby, we figured the odds of having another boy were to great so we were done. Apparently someone else had other plans. LOL
The tech asked me if I wanted to know the gender and I said as long as it's not the same as the others, only she didn't know what the others were. She said well I hope they aren't girls! I was shocked!!!!! I still didn't believe her even though she had been a tech for 20 years and had never been wrong, ever. 





jennz said:


> btw has anyone seen BernardandMissBianca, Buffy, lately?  Maybe I'll check out the scrap boards and track her down.



I'm here. I needed a mental health break, sorry to worry you!


DH and I had a huge what for a few weeks ago and things had been tense to say the least. And it all started with the darn basement flooding! 
Then our librarian's mother passed away so I had book fair dumped in my lap. 
I also have to decide if I want to keep my position as PTO VP, they need to know by next week. 
8th grade is ramping up for our DC trip 
the kids are all sick and it doesn't help that I'm getting the flack from school because it's state testing week (I really really loathe those tests, just so ya know). I sent DS9 to school 2 days ago but he wasn't allowed to use the bathroom during the test. He came supremely close to having an accident in the room (from the sickness) so now 3 of the 4 kids are home. Getting attitude for that now. 

but during all of this drama mama stuff, I managed to stay in the "one"derland! I have not done squat in terms of eating right and working out though. I have avoided chocolate still except for one hot chocolate while I was at a weekend crop (No Starbucks near by and I needed something warm). However Girl Scout cookies are in. I need to get the Thin Mints in the freezer!! 

So anyway I'm back!!!! And ready to hit the road. It's finally nice outside so I'm hoping to start walking the track next week. DH is home so I can go right from school to the green and get 2 laps (3.2 miles in) before him and DD get up.


----------



## mikamah

Congrats to you Carmiedog and all the top losers!!

Lots of you have been making great progress on your goals.  I think I need to pm shannon, and commit to a goal.  

Well, I came on here quick this morning to check in, and the phone rang, and it was work, so I knew they would want me to come in early, but this was my C25K morning, and I didn't want to, so I didn't answer it, because i knew I would cave and go to work, and after michael got on the bus, did my walk/run, and then called back, and went in only 1 hr early.  This is big for me.  In the past, no problem, I'll come to work and skip my exercise.  I think part of it is the guilt, can't say no thing, but part of it is I want to be successful with the C25K, and I want to do it for me.  I know as spring nears, and the memories of last spring with my mom getting sick nears, I need to have something to focus on, and I do not want to eat my way through the emotional times.  Another thing about the C25K is that it's supposed to rain here the end of the week, and I've actually thought I need to get my walk/run in friday after work or saturday morning, so I'll look ahead at the weather, and see which will be less rainy.  I have never gone outside in the rain to exercise in my life.  I think I'm making progress.

Jenn- that's so great you went back to your Bunco group, and had a good time, and did not ingulge in all the food.  

I love reading everyones favorite memories, and a few brought tears to my eyes, Jenanderson, my3princes, and 50s jayne. 

One of my favorite memories was my son's school talent show last spring.  He and a friend got up and sang We will Rock you and they did an amazing job, they threw themselves down on their knees at the end right in unison just as  they had practiced and were sooo cute. It's one of my favorite memories because my mom came with me to it, and she filled up she was so proud of him, and so impressed with how he got right out there.  It was also the last school function of Michael's that she would ever attend, and I'm so happy now that she came with us.  I know one day it won't bring tears to my eyes, and will only be a happy memory.  

Off now to the park.  Have a nice afternoon.  It's another beautiful day here.


----------



## maiziezoe

Afternoon, all!!

Congrats to our biggest loser this week!!  Great job, carmiedog!



*Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!*

I have so many great memories... most of them are not rated "G" (I have a potty mouth when I am around my friends and most of my favorite memories are usually because of something naughty I've said.  )....

To be honest... I have a favorite memory every day. Usually it revolves around something my kids do or say. Last night I made veggie lasagna for dinner. My kids usually will eat anything I put in front of them. As I was tucking my 5 year old into bed last night he said, "Hey Mom.... do you think.... someday... you could make something good for dinner?" He was so honest and innocent when he said it. 

A few minutes ago he was running through the house and fell. He stood up and said, "Owwww.... I think I just crushed my GOLF bladder." 

Every single day a favorite memory is made for me.


----------



## Graciesmom77

QOTD
One of my favorite memories is from when my husband and I went to Niagara Falls for our first weekend away after having our first baby. We rented this shabby little hotel room with this big heart shaped tub in it. We filled it up with a million bubbles and drank sparkling juice and loved it. Once when the bubbles were almost over my head, hubby thought it would be fun to take a pic to show everyone at home, so he jumped out of the tub, took forever positioning the camera and finally snapped the pic.
A week or so later we got the film developed and there was the pic. The only problem was that he forgot and apparently didn't pay attention when he was looking through the view frame, that the 2 walls behind me in the tub were mirrored. Both sides of the mirror caught both of his sides, naked and bent over the camera trying to get me in the tub just right! I have NEVER lauhed so hard in my life. I made him save the pic and its locked away in his safe. If I ever need a pick me up, I look at that pic. For some reason he doesn't think its as funny as I do!  

My other fav is after 25 hours of labor with no pain meds intil 16 hours in, and an emergency c section, they handed me my baby girl that was supposed to be a boy. She was the most beautiful and amazing thing I had ever seen. I kept passing people as they wheeled my back to my room and saying, "have you seen my daughter? Isn't she amazing?" It was the best moment of my life and though I love my other babies just as much, the moment I held my first baby was the single most incredible moment of my life.

You guys are all amazing at this new healthy lifestyle! Your giving me something to inspire to! I think I may even try the C25K though I am nervous. I don't even know if I can jog for 60 seconds but I am going to try.

I ran to Andersons where they always have the coolest foods and the best fruits and veggies and got some. I got some peaches that I can't wait to eat. Come on summer, I need you to come so I don't spend my kids college fund on fruit!


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: One of my favorite memories is riding the monorial to Epcot around Spaceship Earth. It was such a beautiful view.

I've been so busy lately. I have no idea why. I have been managing to get in exercise though. I went to my dance class last night and got in Week 2 Day 1 of the C25K on Monday at the gym. I'd like to get in some exercise tonight, but I already feel like going to sleep and it's not even 7 PM. I ate so much today that I really should get in some exercise though. I am considering just starting tomorrow fresh and I feel like the best way to do that is to do it well rested. I honestly think I might just go to bed. I don't think I'm awake enough to exercise. I felt a little sick this morning, maybe I'm coming down with something. That would probably explain why I was so hungry today. After today, I'll be happy as long as I don't gain more than 2 pounds.

I'm off. Hoping everyone is feeling well!


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm here. I needed a mental health break, sorry to worry you!



You have had a stressful week!!  Get everyone healthy and out of the house! 



mikamah said:


> Well, I came on here quick this morning to check in, and the phone rang, and it was work, so I knew they would want me to come in early, but this was my C25K morning, and I didn't want to, so I didn't answer it, because i knew I would cave and go to work, and after michael got on the bus, did my walk/run, and then called back, and went in only 1 hr early.  This is big for me.  In the past, no problem, I'll come to work and skip my exercise.  I think part of it is the guilt, can't say no thing, but part of it is I want to be successful with the C25K, and I want to do it for me.  I know as spring nears, and the memories of last spring with my mom getting sick nears, I need to have something to focus on, and I do not want to eat my way through the emotional times.  Another thing about the C25K is that it's supposed to rain here the end of the week, and I've actually thought I need to get my walk/run in friday after work or saturday morning, so I'll look ahead at the weather, and see which will be less rainy.  I have never gone outside in the rain to exercise in my life.  I think I'm making progress.
> 
> Jenn- that's so great you went back to your Bunco group, and had a good time, and did not ingulge in all the food.
> 
> I love reading everyones favorite memories, and a few brought tears to my eyes, Jenanderson, my3princes, and 50s jayne.
> 
> One of my favorite memories was my son's school talent show last spring.  He and a friend got up and sang We will Rock you and they did an amazing job, they threw themselves down on their knees at the end right in unison just as  they had practiced and were sooo cute. It's one of my favorite memories because my mom came with me to it, and she filled up she was so proud of him, and so impressed with how he got right out there.  It was also the last school function of Michael's that she would ever attend, and I'm so happy now that she came with us.  I know one day it won't bring tears to my eyes, and will only be a happy memory.
> 
> Off now to the park.  Have a nice afternoon.  It's another beautiful day here.



Great job ignoring the phone and getting your exercise in!  Mom memories...  Yes you're right that is a happy memory and it will be for you when you tell your son about it when he's older.

Maiziezoe - you inspired me too!  DD and I did c25k today - we went to a park with the poochies after school, and kept on walking....ended up with 50 minutes!  Of course I also have to thank you for my very sore thighs..I'll be calling you when they make me scream when I go to the bathroom at 3 in the morning.

I love everyone's memories...thank you all for sharing!!


----------



## my3princes

Graciesmom77 said:


> QOTD
> One of my favorite memories is from when my husband and I went to Niagara Falls for our first weekend away after having our first baby. We rented this shabby little hotel room with this big heart shaped tub in it. We filled it up with a million bubbles and drank sparkling juice and loved it. Once when the bubbles were almost over my head, hubby thought it would be fun to take a pic to show everyone at home, so he jumped out of the tub, took forever positioning the camera and finally snapped the pic.
> A week or so later we got the film developed and there was the pic. The only problem was that he forgot and apparently didn't pay attention when he was looking through the view frame, that the 2 walls behind me in the tub were mirrored. Both sides of the mirror caught both of his sides, naked and bent over the camera trying to get me in the tub just right! I have NEVER lauhed so hard in my life. I made him save the pic and its locked away in his safe. If I ever need a pick me up, I look at that pic. For some reason he doesn't think its as funny as I do!
> 
> My other fav is after 25 hours of labor with no pain meds intil 16 hours in, and an emergency c section, they handed me my baby girl that was supposed to be a boy. She was the most beautiful and amazing thing I had ever seen. I kept passing people as they wheeled my back to my room and saying, "have you seen my daughter? Isn't she amazing?" It was the best moment of my life and though I love my other babies just as much, the moment I held my first baby was the single most incredible moment of my life.
> 
> You guys are all amazing at this new healthy lifestyle! Your giving me something to inspire to! I think I may even try the C25K though I am nervous. I don't even know if I can jog for 60 seconds but I am going to try.
> 
> I ran to Andersons where they always have the coolest foods and the best fruits and veggies and got some. I got some peaches that I can't wait to eat. Come on summer, I need you to come so I don't spend my kids college fund on fruit!



The visual of your husband taking the picture had me laughing to the point of tearing up.  Dh thought I was losing it until I read him the story


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> You have had a stressful week!!  Get everyone healthy and out of the house!



I'm trying. At least with state testing the kids don't have homework so they are outside every day. Thankfully it's nice!


----------



## princessbride6205

QOTD Wed:
It's hard for me to identify a favorite memory. I don't even know where in my brain to start thinking of things!

I have a feeling the Princess Half will become a favorite memory - I really had the most amazing experience. 

Other Disney memories - the night after our Disney wedding, the whole extended family went to Jellyrolls. It was so much fun because I was there with my close cousins (my age), my parents, my aunt & uncle, and DH. Like a drinking party with great entertainment you can enjoy with your older relatives.

I feel lame that I can't come up with a real favorite memory. I'll have to think and come back...


----------



## corinnak

Yikes - where did this day go??? I feel like this is a huge jump backward, but I'm going to do it anyhow, because I really appreciated all the comments on my photos.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Wow!  You look great!  And you sound so excited and happy about your trip!  You are such an inspiration to me.  It's great knowing you started with the C25K program, also.  And, thank you for showing us your before picture awhile back...otherwise I think I'd look at your current picture and just assume you've always been thin!



I'm so glad to be able to share - C25K is a great place to start.  I've definitely been anything but "always thin!"




jenanderson said:


> I am not entirely happy with how things are going with my weight loss right now.  I feel like I am really fighting with myself every single minute to not over eat.  I can't put my finger on what it is really but I know I have to figure it out because I have actually now seen a .5 gain on the scale this morning.  I know that it not that much but it does make me feel a bit worried because I don't feel like my head is really in the game right now.  I am logging everything and doing my exercising but the food part of it is a battle.  Somehow I went from being satisfied with my WW points to feeling like I needed my daily points, my flex points and some or all of my activity points.  I am not really going over that but using them all has caused a stall and even now this gain.  Everyday I find myself telling myself that today will be the day I change up my attitude and everyday I eat more than I wanted to.  So...today I am going to battle myself again and say that I am going to stay within my daily points range and not allow myself to give into the temptation of the extra points.



Jen, how great that you are off insulin now!  What a huge achievement that is!  As for your weight/satisfaction level, I can see where you're feeling concerned.  Sometimes the journey is comfortable and feels entirely doable and sometimes it feels like you're holding on by your fingertips for dear life.  What you're experiencing now may be situational or stress related, but it seems to me it could also be hormonal/physical-based.  Could it have anything to do with the change in your insulin use status?  I don't know much about it, but if it started at the same time as you went off of it, I'd have to wonder if there was a relationship.    Hang in there - I am sure tat either the answer will come to you or something will shift and you'll be headed downward again.  Sometimes we all have stalled or even backslid a little - you're not alone!



mikamah said:


> Corinna- You look absolutely amazing, so happy and healthy, and look at those skinny legs, girl.  You must be so proud of yourself.  I showed my son the picture, and told him about the 5K, and told him that maybe one day we'd run in it together.  You are such an inspiration.  Love the picture!



Thank you so much - my legs are definitely one thing I'm proud of.  I may not have the curviest figure, but I do have legs!    The 5K was such a great experience.  I was not expecting much, and was literally overwhelmed by how many characters there were out there (not always the case in the Disney 5K's incidentally) and by how much fun it really was.  It was the "Royal Family 5K" and there was definitely a whole-family vibe out there with men and boys in the race as well.  The medal and shirt for that one are very gender neutral, compared with the things for the half.




ShortyNBug said:


> Wow Corinna.  You look amazing!  Way to go girl!



Thank you!  Very kind of you to say.  



lisah0711 said:


> Welcome back, corinnak!
> 
> I was happy to help keep the QOTD thread going.  I'm glad we brought it back because a lot of people use it.  Thank you for maintaining it for us!
> 
> You looked a lot warmer in these pictures that you did in January.  :snowflake: Glad that you had a great time and I love your new "goal" clippie!
> 
> Interesting book, corinnak.  Have to figure out what my mangos are because I am not a mango fan.



Lisa - I think the QOTD archive helps me as much as it helps anyone else!  I like keeping it current and appreciate how easy it was to catch up when I got back thanks to your updating.    I am also looking forward to referencing it as I come up with my coaching questions for next week!

The weather was much improved over January, yes!  No sleet or snow.  No wind.  The temperature was above freezing both mornings.    My start-photos are dreadful, though.  I was wearing an ugly hat, scarf and plaid trucker coat along with huge old sweat pants.  Not a very princessy look, but I was warm!    Note I didn't post THOSE pictures on here!

Lisa, I am not a mango fan either, per se.  I am thinking mango only works like that if you're a monkey!  



jennz said:


> Corrina - thank you for posting your last year picture again - it is sooooo inspirational!  I have to look close to see that it really is you in the first one.  I just love looking at it and seeing your metamorphosis.



Jennz - those pictures sometimes surprise me as well.  I have always loved looking at before and after pictures on the WW website and in magazines - it's amazing how much a person can change over time.




jenanderson said:


> I am so impressed!  You look incredible....your time is incredible...and you are one of the big inspirations to me on this board!
> 
> Thanks for posting the other one with your 2009 and 2010 photos.  It is so important for me to see that right now because I am at a bit of a point where I am struggling.  I have to see that with hard work, ups & downs and over time it can happen.  After losing my first 20 pounds pretty quickly, it now just feels like I have hit a wall and it is so much harder to keep motivated.  Then, I see stories like yours and I know I just have to keep going.  Thank you for the constant reminder.
> 
> While you were gone, I finished the C25K program and ran a full 7K this weekend in preparation for my 7K on the 20th.  I know a while back you posted a site for me to go to find a new running plan...guess what...I can't find it.  If you get a chance could you post it for me again?  I feel like with the battle that I am having with myself to keep going right now that I need a printed out running plan to hold myself accountable to or that might get to be a challenge for me too.
> 
> Thanks and again....incredible!
> Jen



Yes, over time, you can make big changes.  It's like water wearing away a stone.  It might be so slow as to be nearly invisible at times, but eventually, given enough persistance, the water WILL wear that stone down.  

Congratulations on finishing C25K!  What an amazing achievement!  I am thinking of volunteering/cheering for the 7K.  I think it is too late to register, as it filled a few weeks back.  

The training plans I usually use are from the Runner's World Smartcoach.  There is a little box for it on this page:

http://www.runnersworld.com/channel/0,,s6-238-0-0-0,00.html

You know, having a training plan makes a huge difference - it's a clear direction with a clear goal in mind - it makes it very easy to follow through compared with a more general fitness plan, in my experience anyhow.



Graciesmom77 said:


> I bought my plane tickets and put my deposit down for a trip for just him and I to go to Orlando and visit Universal for the Harry Potter opening! I am SOOOOO excited. I am a huge HP fan and even belong to a all adult HP fan club here in Ohio. (yes, I know I am a dork!) Plus, I get to be with my husband with no one buggin us. No diapers to change, no homework to check, no cheerleading or karate or swimming, no dinners to make, no..... well anything for anyone except us. Selfish... yes. But I don't care! I can't wait!!! We go June 17-20. I want to lose 30 pounds by then. Thats my personal goal. I know 10 of that will be water weight but thats ok, it will still feel amazing.



Hi Gracie's Mom!  The new HP area sounds/looks so cool!  My boys and I definitely want to see it soon.  Is it really opening in June???  It seems like it's been put off so long I can hardly believe it is almost here!!!  

It must be so challenging getting through your pregnancy mostly by yourself.  It's a tough, exhausting time - glad you are able to look forward to being together this summer!



my3princes said:


> Tuesday QOTD:  Wow, there are so many things that are different.  Our kitchen is stock very differently, I wear a size 8 vs a size 20 and I don't mind shopping.  I take care of my hair and makeup and actually care what people think.  I don't own sweatpant, but now have yogapants.  My jeans are stylish and worn with heels instead of oversized t-shirts and sweatshirts.  I'm bartending and waitressing again.  When I was heavy I didn't want to be seen in public, let alone be out and about everyday.  I do things with my kids, I got my lifeguard certification again.  I get compliments from strangers.  My husband made these changes with me and he looks amazing and after 23 years together we are still totally madly in love and in lust for each other.  What more can I say?  There are no negatives.



This sounds like so many positive changes in your life!  Way to go!



pjlla said:


> Second order of business.... MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!  I love character pictures.
> 
> It sounds like you had a terrific weekend.... it is enough to inspire me to keep running so I have a good excuse to make a trip to Disney next year!!
> 
> I LOVE these pictures. And I must say, DH was looking over my shoulder and he couldn't believe that both pictures were of the same person!  He was impressed (and maybe inspired???... we can only hope!). And your weight stayed the same... how impressed am I!!   And  right back to you!



You are doing so great with your running!  Hopefully at some point here, you'll get some enjoyment during the activity itself.  I did not love it at first either, but I think over time those positive associations can develop into enjoyment.

OK - I will post some more character pictures tomorrow for you.  Or if you want, I have posted a ton of them on Facebook - I will send you the link to the album if you PM me about it.  

You know, I think that the prospect of a "dream race" in Disney is what got me through the first 6 months of running!  Pick out your dream race, put it on the calendar and go for it!  You can do it too!

And what a nice compliment from your DH - I swear, both pictures are me, 56 pounds apart.  I feel like I am getting the hang of maintaining my weight while travelling and still having fun.  The amazing thing was, I barely even stressed about it this trip.





Worfiedoodles said:


> I'll add my  back to *Corinna!* You look fabulous and even more importantly you feel fabulous, and it shows!
> 
> I didn't eat the Kashi bar -- and I regret it. I made a calculated error. I got so hungry before dinner, I ended up eating popcorn and 3 chocolate chip cookies  Next time I will eat the Kashi bar, and not get too hungry!
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's a Kashi bar in my future this afternoon -- and I'm not going to feel guilty if I eat it! I tend to eat some of the 35 weekly points and never touch the exercise points. I get a lot of exercise points (my week started Friday and I'm already at 26) -- and I think if I ate them all I would not lose.
> 
> Maria



Maria - thanks for the kind words.  I do feel great.      I have to say, I have done the same thing so many times, feeling hungry and then not eating and ending up eating more in little snacks than I would have if I'd just had something to eat right then.  As for the weekly points, you know when I started, I felt like I should try not to use them, but at some point, I felt like I really had to use at least either/or the weeklies or activity.  You do a lot of activity and as a result you need to keep that fire stoked.  Not saying to go crazy, but do listen to those hunger signals.  If, when you're truly hungry, you use those extra points for REAL food, not 100 cal. snack packs, low fat ice cream etc. etc., your body will take those nutrient-filled calories and use them to build your best body ever!



maiziezoe said:


> Corrina, I want to be you when I grow up (even though I am probably older than you.  ) You are such an inspiration!



  That is so sweet of you to say - I am sure you will "grow up" to be your own spectacular self.  I'm glad if something I've done gave you a lift on your own journey, though!




maiziezoe said:


> Yesterday I did C25K W1D1 with my DD. She was not happy about it but I told her if she did the training with me, she could ask her BFF to walk with us after we were done with the running part. So we did the run and grabbed her friend and walked an extra 3 miles. I think my total number of miles yesterday was 10. I actually walked more miles yesterday than I drove in my car all of last week.  I have today off from C25K so I did 60 minutes of step and after a while (if my headache goes away) I am going to go for a walk outside. It's supposed to be 49 degrees today!!  I might even wear shorts!
> 
> I no longer use Lupus as an excuse!!!!



Wow - that's a lot of miles! 

And how wonderful that you are living your life without letting Lupus get in your way - THAT is inspiring to me.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Corinna WTG your story is so inspiring.    I am happy to see a C25K person be so successful!  WOW



C25K is a great introduction to running - it's a program that truly opens the door to "anything is possible."  At least it did for me and many others as well.



seashell724 said:


> Corinna-what an inspiration, thank you for posting both pictures. I only saw the recent one first and did think to myself that you must have been tiny to begin with. A lot of stuff you have said really hit home so thanks!
> 
> Although I don't post much b/c I'm not on all the time I do read back and get lots of boosts of inspiration from seeing people doing exactly what I am doing!
> Thanks everyone.



You know, when I was larger, I always felt like I was a small person stuck in a big body.  Now that I am at my goal weight, I feel like I'm a big person in a small body.  I still have the insecurities and challenges with food, but now it's harder to tell that when you first meet me.  I do think that whatever our current weight, those of us that struggle are in the same boat.  

Glad you've gotten inspired by reading this thread and I'm really glad you posted - even if you don't have time to post often, it's great to hear from you when you have a minute/ something to add!




flipflopmom said:


> Woah.  Talk about inspiration!  I am bone tired, so I don't have the energy to do quotes.  Corinna, I am going to print your pictures and put them up as motivation!  To whomever said the first 20 came off easily - AMEN!  For me, the first 15 were fairly easy.  I am fighting tooth and nail for each pound afterwards it seems.
> 
> Since I was such a couch potato, I wonder if some of the difference has something to do with muscle gain now?  I am exercising 6 days a week, and I am constantly sore.  Is the old adage true?
> 
> My good news for the day - I RAN FOR 20 MINUTES.  Finished week 5 day 3.  20 days ago, 1 minute was horrible, I can't believe I ran 20!




Congratulations on your 20 minute run!  I remember the first time I ran 20 minutes straight - I think they heard me whooping in Wisconsin!!  It is amazing how quickly our bodies can adapt when we ask them to change a little at a time!  What an incredible change you've made!

I'm touched that you'd print out my pictures for inspiration. You're right about that weight loss slowing over time.  Some of it is bound to be your new muscle development.  Some of it seems to be our bodies getting more efficient at using what we give them - partly due to not carrying that extra weight with us, I suppose.  Just keep on going, tweak your calories a bit if you need to and remember that it's infinitely better to lose a little each week or even stay the same each week than to gain a little each week.  You'll get there if you keep on trying.


And that brings me to the end of the quotes directly addressing me, at least!  I have loved reading so many wonderful memories.  I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## tigger813

Only ended up doing 7 miles and 25 minutes of Yoga yesterday. I was so wiped out from being awake at 4:45 that I went and got in bed at 9 and was asleep by 9:30. 

Of course, this morning, 4:45 the dreaded knock on the bedroom door was heard! "I wet my bed!" UGH! So up I was, changing sheets, changing her pjs, and cleaning her up. Put her back to bed and decided to head downstairs and do the 4 mile workout. I will do the 2 mile after putting DD1 on the bus. I'm planning on doing the BL Yoga early this afternoon and then hope to do 2 or 3 more miles later today after DD2s dentist appt. I have some shows on demand that I would like to watch today.

So, I will probably be in bed again tonight at 9. I'll watch Gray's and Private Practice tomorrow or over the weekend. I don't plan on taking this weekend off from working out. I will have my drinks but only 1 each night. I really want to make 50 pounds by next weekend. Buying the new bathing suit and jeans on Tuesday next week. I can't wait! I'm 1.2 away from 45 so hopefully I will reach that tomorrow. Just going to really stay focused and watch what I eat this weekend and during the week next week!

May you all have a wonderful day! This will be our last nice day until about Monday.


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> Congratulations on finishing C25K!  What an amazing achievement!  I am thinking of volunteering/cheering for the 7K.  I think it is too late to register, as it filled a few weeks back.



Thanks!  I am pretty proud of myself and DH!  When I first started, DH was very reluctant to come with me.  I did not ask him to run with me so I was surprised he did.  He has stuck it all out with me, even when it was hard for him too.  We are still pretty SLOW but I am hopeful that speed will come with time and more training.

If you end up volunteering or cheering at the 7K, let me know!  I think it would be great to at least say "hello" in person!


----------



## jenanderson

Thanks to everyone who shared memories yesterday - it was so great to read them all!  I loved the happy ending stories, the Disney stories that make me know it is a magical place, the funny stories and the ones that brought tears to my eyes because they were so touching.  

Yesterday was a pretty good day for me.  I ate very healthy and at the right amount WW points.  I continue to kind of struggle with the food this week and right now my stomach is telling me I am hungry (it is growling as I type).  This week my WW points went down and it is amazing how much that can impact you.  I know it is a good thing that my points went down but I am missing my 2 points.  I am going to go have a good bowl of oatmeal soon and that will keep me going this morning!  

I did not exercise at all yesterday!    I stayed at work 3 extra hours to work on report cards and when I got home, I just did not feel like it.  On my running schedule, it was suppose to be a day off.  Normally I have still been doing something on those days of rest but last night I decided to just give myself a break.  Today is a running day so I will be back at it tonight!  

Hope everyone has a great day!
Jen


----------



## LuvBaloo

sahbushka said:


> Saturday's QOTD:  Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months rolleyes1), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back?  Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?



Nice question and very timely as I leave on vacation tomorrow.  My plan is to weigh myself the morning after I get home to see the damage, and to weigh myself daily for a while as that will help me stay positive.  Eating out on vacation I always end up gaining some weight just from the salt so I should see the weight start to drop back off right away and weighing daily will help me be motivated to make it drop faster.



sahbushka said:


> Sunday's QOTD:  Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?



I'll be leaving my goal the same, as I will need the extra weeks to get to it.



lisah0711 said:


> Isn't that absolutely amazing?!?    It is so scary to realize what you were eating without thinking twice before.  It reminds me of when I figured out an Arby's Chicken Salad sandwich was 18 points -- I think LuvBaloo found a Quizno's sandwich that was a big number of points, too.



 I was surprised when I looked up the footlong sandwich I used to order at Quizno's and it was 40 points!



sahbushka said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?



I go read a book in the bathtub 



sahbushka said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.



no more Quizno's 
I am more aware of what I'm eating and more aware of drinking water


----------



## jennz

Shannon have a great vacation!!

I used the KT tape on my foot w/the plantar fasc yesterday - it was hurting, put the tape on and did the c25k day 2 and walked another mile - NO PAIN!!


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> One of my favorite memories is of our first trip to the MK with my ds (4 at the time). We went in, got him all situated in a stroller, and rolled past the castle on our way to Tomorrowland. From the stroller, ds tells us to, "Stop!" -- I figured he saw something he wanted to purchase, but instead he put his hands together and bowed his head, "Dear Jesus, please be with us while we are meeting our characters, and help us to have a really good time!" We were all a little stunned -- we are not an uber-religious family, but he did attend Catholic preschool, where he'd been for about 6 weeks. I asked him why he prayed, and he told me his teacher told them they should always pray when they were about to do something important. Well, meeting the characters at WDW was very important to my little guy!
> 
> Maria



LOVE this story!  That kid had his priorities straight!!



heatherlynn444 said:


> QOTD: one of my favorite memories is Sept. 2008 we were staying at the GF for the first time since our honeymoone almost 2 years prior, and we got upgraded to RPC concierge and we literally got in our room andjumped up and down on the beds. I don't know why, but that is one of my favorite memories.w ew ere so happy, having so much fun,a dn we were in Disney!



I can totally see my family doing something like this!  My cousin and her family got upgraded to a MK view room at the Poly on their trip this past June.  She said that the room was SO terrific and unexpected that she actually cried!!  Not sure if she bounced on the bed or not though! 



50sjayne said:


> Lots of great memories. One sticks out right now.This is one of my best following one of my worst. I accidentally backed over my old cat. He was 14 years old and asleep under my wheel. He died pretty quickly but not instantaneously-- it was nothing but horrific.
> We have always followed the great James Herriot's advice to get a new pet as soon as possible. So I started looking. Kept me busy. Husband was resistant (as usual) so I couldn't adopt from shelters here as they need all family memebers to come to apply, looked on Craigs list for about 2 months, for the neediest thing I could find. Sort of believing in reincarnation philosophy I wanted to give it some time too. Bob was so dang smart and so beholden to us, I just thought _he _could find his way. Finally one night about 10 pm up popped baby bear's picture:
> 
> He was found alone in a field by a worker at a highschool. The person who found him gave him to his boss who had 3 cats in an apt. and found the bottlefeeding to be too much. They had a camping trip planned so they wanted to find a home for him quickly. She said I called her within 5 minutes of the posting lol. I arranged to pick him up the next morning.
> So after more resistance from husband--he called me on my way and told me No so I made him look up the posting on craigs list and give me the number to call--(strategy lol--I had the number) After I knew he saw the picture and still said no I gave up-- I won't adopt someone if I know one of my family doesn't want them---and called the poor girl.  Well, about 5 minutes later as I was pulling in to a garage sale I had seen on the way, he called back so went back to get him.
> The girl was standing outside her apts. when I pulled up with him in her hands-- he was so small...he was drinking out of a dropper so she gave me that. It was a gorgeous sunny morning and I was just so happy to get him, exactly how I felt when I adopted Bob--I mean just enormously overwhelmingly happy. The bottle feeding kept me busy and constant play he required as a single kitten...he was busy...  helped me to forget about what happened. As far as Bob goes-- I dunno, I mean Harvey is his own person for sure but there are some strange things. When he was a kitten he would sit in the corner of our back porch and look out over Bobs grave, we have pictures of him doing it. He fetches like Bob did-- Bob was the only cat I have ever had who did this and it comes completely natural to him- he actually started doing it on his own-- I just encouraged him a bit. He also loves the plastic egg shells like Bob did lol. He was also very destructive to me personally and I know I'm nutty but sometimes I think if the Bob spirit does indeed linger in him some, maybe he didn't understand why I hurt him...He has only lately really calmed towards me and is at the point where he won't really hurt me. Dont get me wrongI know he has always loved mebut only lately can I really see that he stops himself before he gets too rough. Its a struggle for him. Here's a pic of the Harvey monster grown:



I'm a sucker for a good kitty story!  The tiny picture is so adorable.  How could DH say no????



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!
> 
> Oh I have lots
> 
> My first memory is at the age of 4 my brother ticked me off royally and tried to choke me so I flipped him over my shoulder. LOL
> 
> Disney - several
> When Chip and Dale stole DS9 (3 at the time) the lady behind me shouted "hey they just stole somebody's kid!"
> When DS8 (2 at the time) saw the Red Power Ranger for the first time and bowled him over with a hug. Poor Red Ranger had no idea that was coming.
> When DS13 (8 at the time) met Mary Poppins. It was love at first sight. His face was flaming red!
> When DD4 (3 at the time) on her singleton trip (no boys on this trip). We were waiting in line at the Character Connection and a little girl dressed as Tink played with DD the whole time we were there. DD was dressed as Snow White at the time. It was so cute! DD really wanted to meet Tink and she did. LOL
> 
> The day the Dr told us we were having a girl. DD was a surprise baby, we figured the odds of having another boy were to great so we were done. Apparently someone else had other plans. LOL
> The tech asked me if I wanted to know the gender and I said as long as it's not the same as the others, only she didn't know what the others were. She said well I hope they aren't girls! I was shocked!!!!! I still didn't believe her even though she had been a tech for 20 years and had never been wrong, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. I needed a mental health break, sorry to worry you!
> 
> 
> DH and I had a huge what for a few weeks ago and things had been tense to say the least. And it all started with the darn basement flooding!
> Then our librarian's mother passed away so I had book fair dumped in my lap.
> I also have to decide if I want to keep my position as PTO VP, they need to know by next week.
> 8th grade is ramping up for our DC trip
> the kids are all sick and it doesn't help that I'm getting the flack from school because it's state testing week (I really really loathe those tests, just so ya know). I sent DS9 to school 2 days ago but he wasn't allowed to use the bathroom during the test. He came supremely close to having an accident in the room (from the sickness) so now 3 of the 4 kids are home. Getting attitude for that now.
> 
> but during all of this drama mama stuff, I managed to stay in the "one"derland! I have not done squat in terms of eating right and working out though. I have avoided chocolate still except for one hot chocolate while I was at a weekend crop (No Starbucks near by and I needed something warm). However Girl Scout cookies are in. I need to get the Thin Mints in the freezer!!
> 
> So anyway I'm back!!!! And ready to hit the road. It's finally nice outside so I'm hoping to start walking the track next week. DH is home so I can go right from school to the green and get 2 laps (3.2 miles in) before him and DD get up.



Well... life sounds a bit "suckish" right now!  Glad you were able to keep yourself and track and stay the course.  Hopefully things will lighten up and improve VERY SOON for you!!  



maiziezoe said:


> Afternoon, all!!
> 
> Congrats to our biggest loser this week!!  Great job, carmiedog!
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday's QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!*
> 
> I have so many great memories... most of them are not rated "G" (I have a potty mouth when I am around my friends and most of my favorite memories are usually because of something naughty I've said.  )....
> 
> To be honest... I have a favorite memory every day. Usually it revolves around something my kids do or say. Last night I made veggie lasagna for dinner. My kids usually will eat anything I put in front of them. As I was tucking my 5 year old into bed last night he said, "Hey Mom.... do you think.... someday... you could make something good for dinner?" He was so honest and innocent when he said it.
> 
> Every single day a favorite memory is made for me.



This story made me absolutely made me LAUGH OUT LOUD!  Sounds like something my DS would say. And good for you for finding the happy moments and memorable times in EVERY DAY.  We all need to do more of that.

Well... once again, I came on thinking I had plenty of time to chat and I actually need to hop off again in a few minutes to pick up DS at the bus stop.  

I'm caught up for now and will try to chat more tomorrow after weigh-in.  I'm praying for good numbers for EVERYONE who is weighing in tomorrow.  I have really worked it this week and I am expecting a good loss, but truthfully I'm not feeling it in my body. Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised on the scale.  I haven't taken any sneak peeks, so whatever the number, it will be a surprise!  I'm off to update my WISH journal...................P


----------



## donac

Thanks everyone for the fantastic memories.  They got me thinking about a lot of things. 

The first one has been on my mind alot lately because the 35th anniversary of this event is April 23rd.  Dh and I were in a class together in college and he put a rose on my desk that morning.  I don't know why.  It was in a white vase and the professor never said a word.  We started dating soon after that.

The next story has all women saying "WHy doesn't my dh do this?" and has all the guys saying  "Great he really showed us up."

For our 24th wedding anniversary I came downstairs to find 24 balloons floating around the living room and 23 roses in a vase in the dining room (the 24th was in our bedroom).  Through out the day there were a total of 24 presents.  The last one was a lenox heart that said "Happy 25th ANniversary"  Inside was a note saying "Will you marry me again?"  SO that night we started planning our vow renewal.  The next year we had it in our backyard with all our immediate family and a few select friends.  A friend's husband is a deacon and he did the ceremony for us.  It a was a beautiful day.

Disney memories Our 10th anniversary at HDDR where dh danced with me and then got to be in the show and a number of my family were in the audience.

The day ds's hat got knocked off his head on the boat ride to FW.  We reported it to the CM.  WHen we docked they asked us to wait and on the next boat the CM came off the boat with the wet hat on his head.  Isent a letter about that day to make sure that they were thanked properly.


I will be back later with the new COW.  I hope to get it in before I go to yoga.  If not I will do it before I get to bed.

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> Thanks everyone for the fantastic memories.  They got me thinking about a lot of things.
> 
> The first one has been on my mind alot lately because the 35th anniversary of this event is April 23rd.  Dh and I were in a class together in college and he put a rose on my desk that morning.  I don't know why.  It was in a white vase and the professor never said a word.  We started dating soon after that.
> 
> The next story has all women saying "WHy doesn't my dh do this?" and has all the guys saying  "Great he really showed us up."
> 
> For our 24th wedding anniversary I came downstairs to find 24 balloons floating around the living room and 23 roses in a vase in the dining room (the 24th was in our bedroom).  Through out the day there were a total of 24 presents.  The last one was a lenox heart that said "Happy 25th ANniversary"  Inside was a note saying "Will you marry me again?"  SO that night we started planning our vow renewal.  The next year we had it in our backyard with all our immediate family and a few select friends.  A friend's husband is a deacon and he did the ceremony for us.  It a was a beautiful day.
> 
> Disney memories Our 10th anniversary at HDDR where dh danced with me and then got to be in the show and a number of my family were in the audience.
> 
> The day ds's hat got knocked off his head on the boat ride to FW.  We reported it to the CM.  WHen we docked they asked us to wait and on the next boat the CM came off the boat with the wet hat on his head.  Isent a letter about that day to make sure that they were thanked properly.
> 
> 
> I will be back later with the new COW.  I hope to get it in before I go to yoga.  If not I will do it before I get to bed.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.



Sweet story.  Your DH sounds like a terrific guy.  

I'm excited because I just rechecked the prices for the airfare I just booked yesterday and the prices came down $20 each way.... so I just saved $40!   I only earn $65/day gross when I sub, so I almost paid myself for staying home today!!  And I was able to find a reasonably priced rental car, thanks to some kind folks over at the Transportation board.... so I will be able to have a car and not rely on sketchy hotel shuttle service   That really makes me do the happy dance!!    Of course, just finally having a mini-trip to plan is making me the happiest of all today!!  I love the trip planning almost as much as the trip itself!  

Oh... and when I told DS last night about our trip, he was SO excited.... he was first excited about having a trip without his sister and secondly excited about going to his "favorite place in the world" (again, "without my sister!"). Makes it all worthwhile!! .....................P


----------



## tigger813

Having a good day! Lost track of my calories but I've done 9 miles today so that probably shouldn't be an issue. I had a BL protein drink for breakfast along with a fiber plus bar. I had my handful of M&Ms. For lunch I had a Dunkin Donuts chicken parm flatbread. A little later I had a Green Tea Lemonade sweetened from Starbucks. For supper we just had chicken parmesan on spag with lite Ragu. I just had a strawberry smoothie made with frozen strawberries, Honey Nonfat Greek Yogurt and 1% milk. I will drink water the rest of the night. 

I plan on doing the BL Yoga DVD (warm up, Level 1, cool down) in a few and then try and do some Wii Fit Free Step while watching The Good Wife from last week. Hopefully I can find it on demand.  I love the show but we tape so many other shows that I usually have to watch it on demand.

I reached another low after my morning workouts so hopefully I can reach the 45 pound clippie tomorrow. 

Should be able to get in 6 or 7 miles before we head off to do our refinancing. We'll eat lunch out afterwards. I also plan on doing a few more miles later in the day. I plan on working out throughout the weekend so hopefully I can get my 50 pound clippie next Friday. Knowing I'm so close is really motivating me!

Good luck everyone with your weigh in tomorrow morning! And have a great night! I will probably be in bed early again as I was awake at 4:45 again! 

Time to go see Bob!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

No running for me today.  Boooo.  We are having thunderstorms and hail with tornado warnings.    I am doing well so far with the work and exercise balance.  Hopefully this will continue.   Just checking in.   I have to get to the dinner dishes.   I have been reading daily just not able to post.   I miss everyone.


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening, all!  I am enjoying all of your wonderful memorie stories.  

sahbushka, thank you for being our coach this week.    You had some great questions!  And another thank you to our new coach starting tomorrow, corinnak!  



my3princes said:


> QOTD Wednesday:  The best memory,  that one is easy.  It is the moment that my DS12 woke up from his brain tumor removal, opened his eyes and said "Mom I need a huge"  I cry every time I retell that story.  The doctor had told us that he may not have any language ablilities after the surgery and we weren't even sure that he would remember us.  He could have regressed to the infancy stage, but he didn't !!!!  He was 100% himself and those few words are the best words that a Mommy could ever hear.  Okay I'm wiping the tears now.



What a wonderful memory!  Thank you for sharing it with us.  Someone must have some special plans for your guy!  



jennz said:


> Last night I had a victory at bunco - not money, darn it, but actually better.  I walked into my friend's house and the food smelled sooooo good!  I looked at though and thought "I'm not really hungry and I don't want the calories" and I DIDN'T EAT!!!  That is a first!  I had 1/2 a beergarita - much better than it sounds - and that was it.  So it was a great and fun night, the first time I've been in a year (since my mom got sick) and a great positive step for me in a few directions.



, jenn.  Great job resisting the munchies at bunco!  

Where did you work at Disney?  (Sorry I may have asked you this before).  I worked at DLR and sewed the names on the Mickey Mouse ears -- in 78 and 79!  

, 50sjayne.  What a horrible thing to happen to you even though something good came out of the tragedy.  There are a lot of lucky kitties in the world thanks to you!

 Nice to see you, Buffy!  Sorry for the sucky week.  I say let someone else do the PTO thing for awhile.  



maiziezoe said:


> To be honest... I have a favorite memory every day. Usually it revolves around something my kids do or say. Last night I made veggie lasagna for dinner. My kids usually will eat anything I put in front of them. As I was tucking my 5 year old into bed last night he said, "Hey Mom.... do you think.... someday... you could make something good for dinner?" He was so honest and innocent when he said it.



This is hysterical!  I hope you are writing some of this stuff down!  

Well, donac, I say the pressure might be on for you to top the 25th anniversary celebrations for number 35 . . . 

Nice job finding some bargains for your mother/son WDW trip, pjlla!  

tracey, I'll be looking forward to seeing your new clippie soon!  

Shannon, have a great time on your vacation!  

Please be sure and PM your weights to LuvBaloo and your COW points to donac tomorrow.  

I did an early weigh in today and got my 25 pound clippie so I am a very happy camper -- next up one of those fabulous golden clippies!   

Have a great evening all!


----------



## jennz

Lisa - woo hoo!!  Your 25 pound clippie is fabulous!

I worked in Fantasyland operations...Dumbo, Snow White, Small World, Peter Pan, etc.  It was a fun job!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Lisa!

I did the BL Yoga DVD with DD1. DD2 tried to join us but ended up scraping her toe on the carpet!

I then watched last week's Good Wife while doing 2,984 steps on the Free Step. Drinking my water and one more to come and a cup of green tea before bed! Going to try and stay up until 10 but that may not happen. Not as tired as I was last night but I'm sure it will hit me later.

Looking forward to weigh in tomorrow! And hoping for a new clippie!


----------



## flipflopmom

Exhausted, late day at work, but a great run in the rain tonight!!!  It felt sooo good, best speeds yet.., wonder what tomorrow's weigh in will bring.  Yesterday I weighed less at 7 pm than 6 am???  I notice my hands swelling more during the night, who knows??!?  Ate pizza today, but due to work I had no choice.   I am worried about the effects on the scale, really beating myself up about it.  It seems like everytime I go over 1,000 calories, I gain??? I weigh 199, 5'7, and exercise daily.   Is under 1,000 even safe??


----------



## jenanderson

LuvBaloo said:


> Nice question and very timely as I leave on vacation tomorrow.  My plan is to weigh myself the morning after I get home to see the damage, and to weigh myself daily for a while as that will help me stay positive.  Eating out on vacation I always end up gaining some weight just from the salt so I should see the weight start to drop back off right away and weighing daily will help me be motivated to make it drop faster.



Have a great trip and enjoy your vacation!  



jennz said:


> I used the KT tape on my foot w/the plantar fasc yesterday - it was hurting, put the tape on and did the c25k day 2 and walked another mile - NO PAIN!!



Jenn - I am so excited for you!!!!!    Isn't it great to be able to do your training with NO PAIN?!!!!!  It is great that the tape is working for you too!  I still have to use it each time I run but that is fine with me because I can run like everything is normal.  I am still working on exercises that will help my shin splints but for now....KT tape is my best running friend!



pjlla said:


> I'm praying for good numbers for EVERYONE who is weighing in tomorrow.  I have really worked it this week and I am expecting a good loss, but truthfully I'm not feeling it in my body. Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised on the scale.  I haven't taken any sneak peeks, so whatever the number, it will be a surprise!  I'm off to update my WISH journal...................P



I hope that you see the number you want!  You have worked so hard and here is wishing you are rewarded!



donac said:


> The first one has been on my mind alot lately because the 35th anniversary of this event is April 23rd.  Dh and I were in a class together in college and he put a rose on my desk that morning.  I don't know why.  It was in a white vase and the professor never said a word.  We started dating soon after that.



All of your memories show what a wonderful DH you have!  They were great!



tigger813 said:


> I reached another low after my morning workouts so hopefully I can reach the 45 pound clippie tomorrow.



Good luck!  45 pounds is so impressive....the 40 pounds you have already lost is so impressive!  



lisah0711 said:


> I did an early weigh in today and got my 25 pound clippie so I am a very happy camper -- next up one of those fabulous golden clippies!



 Way to go on that new clippie!  25 pounds is huge!  I am hoping to see it tomorrow when I weigh in...I think it will be close!

I have had a really good day.  Easily stayed within my WW points range and have enough to have a snack (not really hungry so we will see).  It was a running night - I ran 5K (personal best time of 33 minutes) and then walked an extra mile for a cool down.  It felt really good and I am looking forward to my upcoming races!   

I started out in a bit of a funk this week but worked myself out of it.  I had to sit back and think about how important this really is to me and if I wanted to give up.  I knew the answers - this is extremely important to me and there is no way I was going to give up after coming so far.  I had to remind myself that it is not going to be an easy journey and started to think about all the positive changes.  After all my reflection, I realized what a mental game this is for me and how hard I have to sometimes work not to give in to the feeling that I am not going to succeed so I might as well give up.  I am going to succeed.  So, I am feeling good again and am hoping that I will be close (maybe at) 25 pounds lost tomorrow.  

Have a great night everyone!
Jen


----------



## donac

Welcome to COW 10

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 10

Drink 8 glasses of water each day. (1 point for each day)
Do 20 minutes of exercise every day (1 point for each day)
Do something for yourself each day (1 point for each day)
Eat at least one grain a day and try a new one during the week  (1 point for each day and 1 point for the new grain)


When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days of drinking water
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes per day
XX days something for yourself
XX days of grains
XX tried a new grain

This challlenge runs from Friday March 12, 2010 to Thursday March 18, 2010. On Friday March 19, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW. 

Don't forget to send me COW 9 points tomorrow.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

So I missed the Oprah show today but she has a great story online about food. The guy talks about "Real food" versus processed stuff and what we have done to our animals to increase production. 

Very enlightening stuff! 
I took the Food IQ test and only got the first question wrong. Which reminded me of a story about our last trip to WDW. 
The last day we were there we ate at SCi -Fi Dine in for lunch. DH asked for milk, whole if you have it......
Did I tell this story before????
.....Anyway the waitress, Sarah from the UK, said oh we only have 2% milk. Disney is on a healthy eating initiative. 
Wait hold the phone and back up!!! Disney is healthy?? The place where I can get a 20 odd ounce glass of soda with free refills but I can't get whole milk??? I can buy a cup for $12 that I can refill 1000 times if I want to of soda or iced tea but I can't get milk? It was an odd conversation. 

so which is worse to you?? the soda of whole milk??

BTW, we did drink more soda on that trip then we usually do because A) I could only so much water and B) to me the milk tastes nasty! By day 5 the kids said they felt like garbage after they drank the soda and didn't want anymore.


----------



## NancyIL

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I took the Food IQ test and only got the first question wrong. Which reminded me of a story about our last trip to WDW.
> The last day we were there we ate at SCi -Fi Dine in for lunch. DH asked for milk, whole if you have it......
> Did I tell this story before????
> .....Anyway the waitress, Sarah from the UK, said oh we only have 2% milk. Disney is on a healthy eating initiative.
> Wait hold the phone and back up!!! Disney is healthy?? The place where I can get a 20 odd ounce glass of soda with free refills but I can't get whole milk??? I can buy a cup for $12 that I can refill 1000 times if I want to of soda or iced tea but I can't get milk? It was an odd conversation.



That's funny  that Disney is so health conscious, because I noticed in January that all the counter service eateries had  *bacon double cheeseburgers* as the burger of choice! To get a regular cheeseburger  -  I  ordered the kids' cheeseburger meal at Liberty Inn.

If  you're on a low-carb diet, the higher the fat content in milk - the lower the carb content.


----------



## princessbride6205

flipflopmom said:


> Exhausted, late day at work, but a great run in the rain tonight!!!  It felt sooo good, best speeds yet.., wonder what tomorrow's weigh in will bring.  Yesterday I weighed less at 7 pm than 6 am???  I notice my hands swelling more during the night, who knows??!?  Ate pizza today, but due to work I had no choice.   I am worried about the effects on the scale, really beating myself up about it.  It seems like everytime I go over 1,000 calories, I gain??? I weigh 199, 5'7, and exercise daily.   Is under 1,000 even safe??


Congrats on your great run!
No, I don't think 1000 is realistic or sustainable or safe. It's tempting to think that if you just severely limit calories you'll lose weight. And that's true to an extent, but it's better not to make your body think it's starving. I actually heard a sports nutritionist speak last weekend, and she said that if you don't have enough calories for your body to use (especially during exercise), your body starts "eating" the energy in your muscles. You body's last resort when looking for an energy source is your fat. So you may weaken your muscles a little by not fueling your body enough.
Anyway, if you check out a calorie calculator (I use Livestrong.com - you have to do the free registration to use it), you can see how many cals you should be eating. I typed in the info you provided. It said that if you want to lose 2 pounds/week and are only lightly active during the day, you can have 1550 net calories (in other words, 1550 calories plus more calories to equal the amount you're burning in workouts). If you are not tracking exercise calorie burn and just want to say you are a moderately active person, you can have 1900 total calories. 
These are guidelines, which obviously depend on your metabolism, amount of muscle, age, etc. And as you lose weight, you'll need to eat fewer calories to continue losing, as your body will then be doing less work to keep you going.  Hope this helps!


----------



## sahbushka

Hey all, sorry I wasn't on much this past week.  I wanted to be such a good coach but alas, life got in the way.  Yesterday we got a call from my daughters child care that she had a 104 degree fever!  DH went and got her and took her home since the doctor couldn't see her till later in the day.  Luckily her fever broke and they found she had an ear infection, again, so they have her on antibiotic.  My mom stayed home from work today to take care of her.  So between work, my father in laws car wreck, my daughters illness and trying to get back in the grove from being on vacation it has been a crazy week!  Hope you all have a good one!

SarahMay


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping on to post a happy memory for the QOTD.
This is my most recent funny memory.
When I picked my girls up from daycare yesterday, the teachers showed me the card my oldest (8) had made for the new young teacher.  It said:
Happy St Patrick's Day!
I hope you get lucky!​ she doesn't think of that phrase the way I do 

Thanks for being the coach SarahMay especially with all you've had on your plate this week.  Hope your FIL is okay after your accident, and that your DD is feeling better quickly.


Dona - thanks for keeping the COW going!  I think I'll try to keep that one going on my vacation - it should be possible


----------



## LuvBaloo

I will likely be able to get on her for coffee break or lunch break tomorrow, but I'm not positive, so I better get this posted tonight.

I will not have my computer with me on vacation.
The week 10 results will be put out a week late, probably on the same day as the week 11 results.

I'm empyting out my inbox before I leave, and I think it should be okay for the 2 weeks of weigh-ins, but *if you get a message next week that's its full:*
you can just hang onto it, and send it when I get back and empty out my PM box
*OR *you can forward to Lisah0711 and she'll forward it onto me when I get back.


----------



## donac

Have a great vacation Shannon


----------



## flipflopmom

princessbride6205 said:


> Congrats on your great run!
> No, I don't think 1000 is realistic or sustainable or safe. It's tempting to think that if you just severely limit calories you'll lose weight. And that's true to an extent, but it's better not to make your body think it's starving. I actually heard a sports nutritionist speak last weekend, and she said that if you don't have enough calories for your body to use (especially during exercise), your body starts "eating" the energy in your muscles. You body's last resort when looking for an energy source is your fat. So you may weaken your muscles a little by not fueling your body enough.
> Anyway, if you check out a calorie calculator (I use Livestrong.com - you have to do the free registration to use it), you can see how many cals you should be eating. I typed in the info you provided. It said that if you want to lose 2 pounds/week and are only lightly active during the day, you can have 1550 net calories (in other words, 1550 calories plus more calories to equal the amount you're burning in workouts). If you are not tracking exercise calorie burn and just want to say you are a moderately active person, you can have 1900 total calories.
> These are guidelines, which obviously depend on your metabolism, amount of muscle, age, etc. And as you lose weight, you'll need to eat fewer calories to continue losing, as your body will then be doing less work to keep you going.  Hope this helps!



Thanks!  I actually dowloaded the livestrong app to my itouch yesterday, but I haven't gotten to mess with it yet.  I should try to up those calories some, and just deal with whatever comes my way.  My body really does some crazy stuff with water weight, TOM, etc, so I've just got to remember this is a lifestyle, not just a race to ideal weight.

I am  this morning, because my body was good to me this week.  I am down 5 pounds, which makes for a 22 pound loss since Jan. 18!!!!


----------



## tigger813

UGH! I feel so BLOATED! About midday yesterday I started feeling this way. Stomach feels like a balloon that would love to pop! Going to hold off on my weigh in until tomorrow or Sunday and hope this goes away. I was pretty good and got in 9 miles+ BL YOGA and 30 minutes of Free Step and was up 2 pounds this morning so I'm definitely holding on to some excess fluid. I did just get in 3 miles and planning on doing 2 more at 7:30.

Finally completing our refinancing today so DH and I will eat lunch out afterwards. Not sure what I fee like eating, probably not much of anything. Think I'll go make myself some green tea now.

Hope everyone has a nice day and weekend! Don't forget those clocks on Saturday night!


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  It is an early one for me and I will have to be off the boards most the day because I have conferences all day today.  Just had to check in and share good news...despite the funk I was in (that I am out of), I worked hard all week and was down 4 pounds today!    That means I have loss 26 pounds total!!!    It made me feel good enough to finally add a clippie to my signature.  I think that in some ways being in a funk about losing weight this week actually helped me.  I had to really think about what I wanted and work extra hard.  The whole diet and exercise change is not going to come easy to for me and all my thoughts this week were focused on going back to the basics and seeing what I can do.  

Thanks also to everyone here!  Every single post helps me learn something new, or encourages me to keep going, or makes me laugh, or motivates me to try something new and so much more.  I would not have reached this point without everyone here!

I hope everyone has a great day!
Jen


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Just posting before work.    I am wanting to run so bad but the weather is horrible here.    Thunderstorms hail biblical rain.   I did great this week down 2.5lbs.   Thanks again everyone for all the support and encouragement on this thread.   I surpassed my goal and have added a new one.   I am down 23lbs but want to hit 30lb mark by Easter so that is my new goal.   I dont know if I will make it but I am sure gonna try!!   Have a happy friday everyone!!!


----------



## jennz

jenanderson said:


> Jenn - I am so excited for you!!!!!    Isn't it great to be able to do your training with NO PAIN?!!!!!  It is great that the tape is working for you too!  I still have to use it each time I run but that is fine with me because I can run like everything is normal.  I am still working on exercises that will help my shin splints but for now....KT tape is my best running friend!
> 
> I have had a really good day.  Easily stayed within my WW points range and have enough to have a snack (not really hungry so we will see).  It was a running night - I ran 5K (personal best time of 33 minutes) and then walked an extra mile for a cool down.  It felt really good and I am looking forward to my upcoming races!
> 
> I started out in a bit of a funk this week but worked myself out of it.  I had to sit back and think about how important this really is to me and if I wanted to give up.  I knew the answers - this is extremely important to me and there is no way I was going to give up after coming so far.  I had to remind myself that it is not going to be an easy journey and started to think about all the positive changes.  After all my reflection, I realized what a mental game this is for me and how hard I have to sometimes work not to give in to the feeling that I am not going to succeed so I might as well give up.  I am going to succeed.  So, I am feeling good again and am hoping that I will be close (maybe at) 25 pounds lost tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> Jen



Thanks!    And great job staying on track - it really is becoming a lifestyle and not a diet isn't it?  and GREAT JOB on 4 pounds down!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> So I missed the Oprah show today but she has a great story online about food. The guy talks about "Real food" versus processed stuff and what we have done to our animals to increase production.
> 
> Very enlightening stuff!
> I took the Food IQ test and only got the first question wrong. Which reminded me of a story about our last trip to WDW.
> The last day we were there we ate at SCi -Fi Dine in for lunch. DH asked for milk, whole if you have it......
> Did I tell this story before????
> .....Anyway the waitress, Sarah from the UK, said oh we only have 2% milk. Disney is on a healthy eating initiative.
> Wait hold the phone and back up!!! Disney is healthy?? The place where I can get a 20 odd ounce glass of soda with free refills but I can't get whole milk??? I can buy a cup for $12 that I can refill 1000 times if I want to of soda or iced tea but I can't get milk? It was an odd conversation.
> 
> so which is worse to you?? the soda of whole milk??
> 
> BTW, we did drink more soda on that trip then we usually do because A) I could only so much water and B) to me the milk tastes nasty! By day 5 the kids said they felt like garbage after they drank the soda and didn't want anymore.



Disney started going "healthy" with their kids meals, when they put in grapes and carrots instead of fries and cookies.  I guess they added the no-whole milk to it too.  Woo hoo right? 




LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping on to post a happy memory for the QOTD.
> This is my most recent funny memory.
> When I picked my girls up from daycare yesterday, the teachers showed me the card my oldest (8) had made for the new young teacher.  It said:
> Happy St Patrick's Day!
> I hope you get lucky!​ she doesn't think of that phrase the way I do
> 
> Thanks for being the coach SarahMay especially with all you've had on your plate this week.  Hope your FIL is okay after your accident, and that your DD is feeling better quickly.
> 
> 
> Dona - thanks for keeping the COW going!  I think I'll try to keep that one going on my vacation - it should be possible



Love your dd's card!  



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks!  I actually dowloaded the livestrong app to my itouch yesterday, but I haven't gotten to mess with it yet.  I should try to up those calories some, and just deal with whatever comes my way.  My body really does some crazy stuff with water weight, TOM, etc, so I've just got to remember this is a lifestyle, not just a race to ideal weight.
> 
> I am  this morning, because my body was good to me this week.  I am down 5 pounds, which makes for a 22 pound loss since Jan. 18!!!!



Hello!  About your calories - I've been reading that you need to eat your resting metabolic rate, so maybe you've been eating too little and if you bump your calories up you might start losing more.  I'm on the bodybugg boards too and there have been quite a few posts about people actually eating MORE, they were eating less than their RMR, and they started showing good losses.  SO, fwiw 

I'm down today   2.2 pounds.  I wish it was more of course but I'll take it.  Even better - I measured today - 1.5 inches gone from my waist!!  And 1/2 from my rear!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning and good luck everyone on the scale.  I am happy to be back down under my starting weight again, and determined to keep moving in a downward direction.  Looks like the rain is going to hold off til tomorrow here, so we'll go to the park so I can finish C25K week 2 after work today.  I've not done it after work before, so we'll see how that is.  I'm on my feet most of the day, but I want to get it in.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping on to post a happy memory for the QOTD.
> This is my most recent funny memory.
> When I picked my girls up from daycare yesterday, the teachers showed me the card my oldest (8) had made for the new young teacher.  It said:
> Happy St Patrick's Day!
> I hope you get lucky!​ she doesn't think of that phrase the way I do


 That is hilarious, shannon.   Have a fabulous vacation!!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am wanting to run so bad


I just love this statement.  You are really into it, and it is so inspiring.  



jennz said:


> I used the KT tape on my foot w/the plantar fasc yesterday - it was hurting, put the tape on and did the c25k day 2 and walked another mile - NO PAIN!!


Whoo hoo!!  Nice job jenn.  Love our little exercise competition.  I would not have gotten on the wii fit last night, if I didn't know you were beating me.



donac said:


> Thanks everyone for the fantastic memories.  They got me thinking about a lot of things.
> 
> The first one has been on my mind alot lately because the 35th anniversary of this event is April 23rd.  Dh and I were in a class together in college and he put a rose on my desk that morning.  I don't know why.  It was in a white vase and the professor never said a word.  We started dating soon after that.
> 
> The next story has all women saying "WHy doesn't my dh do this?" and has all the guys saying  "Great he really showed us up."
> 
> For our 24th wedding anniversary I came downstairs to find 24 balloons floating around the living room and 23 roses in a vase in the dining room (the 24th was in our bedroom).  Through out the day there were a total of 24 presents.  The last one was a lenox heart that said "Happy 25th ANniversary"  Inside was a note saying "Will you marry me again?"  SO that night we started planning our vow renewal.  The next year we had it in our backyard with all our immediate family and a few select friends.  A friend's husband is a deacon and he did the ceremony for us.  It a was a beautiful day.
> 
> Disney memories Our 10th anniversary at HDDR where dh danced with me and then got to be in the show and a number of my family were in the audience.
> 
> The day ds's hat got knocked off his head on the boat ride to FW.  We reported it to the CM.  WHen we docked they asked us to wait and on the next boat the CM came off the boat with the wet hat on his head.  Isent a letter about that day to make sure that they were thanked properly.
> 
> 
> I will be back later with the new COW.  I hope to get it in before I go to yoga.  If not I will do it before I get to bed.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.


Oh, dona, you have such a sweet husband.  Does he have a single brother? 



pjlla said:


> I'm excited because I just rechecked the prices for the airfare I just booked yesterday and the prices came down $20 each way.... so I just saved $40!   I only earn $65/day gross when I sub, so I almost paid myself for staying home today!!  And I was able to find a reasonably priced rental car, thanks to some kind folks over at the Transportation board.... so I will be able to have a car and not rely on sketchy hotel shuttle service   That really makes me do the happy dance!!    Of course, just finally having a mini-trip to plan is making me the happiest of all today!!  I love the trip planning almost as much as the trip itself!
> 
> Oh... and when I told DS last night about our trip, he was SO excited.... he was first excited about having a trip without his sister and secondly excited about going to his "favorite place in the world" (again, "without my sister!"). Makes it all worthwhile!! .....................P


Pamela, what wonderful memories you will make.  Just michael and I went last january, and it was so nice to just do whatever he wanted, and not to have to meet up with anyone, or compromose on what we did when.   I am going to surprise michael with a trip the last week of summer.  I'm watching the flights too and hoping for free dining.  When are you two going?  



lisah0711 said:


> I did an early weigh in today and got my 25 pound clippie so I am a very happy camper -- next up one of those fabulous golden clippies!


Whoo hoo, Lisa!!  That clippie looks awesome on you!!!



jennz said:


> I worked in Fantasyland operations...Dumbo, Snow White, Small World, Peter Pan, etc.  It was a fun job!


That sounds like so much fun.  I work with a girl who did the college program, and she is the only one who gets my disney addiction.  She had only wonderful memorie of her days selling hot dogs in Epcot.  When I had to go to the nurse and get a bandaid at typhoon lagoon, I thought, maybe one day, I could get a job like that. 



flipflopmom said:


> Exhausted, late day at work, but a great run in the rain tonight!!!  It felt sooo good, best speeds yet.., wonder what tomorrow's weigh in will bring.  Yesterday I weighed less at 7 pm than 6 am???  I notice my hands swelling more during the night, who knows??!?  Ate pizza today, but due to work I had no choice.   I am worried about the effects on the scale, really beating myself up about it.  It seems like everytime I go over 1,000 calories, I gain??? I weigh 199, 5'7, and exercise daily.   Is under 1,000 even safe??


I agree that 1000 calories doesn't sound like enough for you.  Especially with all the activity and running you're doing.  I do think if you don't eat enough to keep the metabolism up, it has the adverse effect, and your body goes into starvation mode and tries to hang on to every little bit of energy.  I would give eating more a try, like princessbride recommenede.  



maiziezoe said:


> Last night I made veggie lasagna for dinner. My kids usually will eat anything I put in front of them. As I was tucking my 5 year old into bed last night he said, "Hey Mom.... do you think.... someday... you could make something good for dinner?" He was so honest and innocent when he said it.
> 
> A few minutes ago he was running through the house and fell. He stood up and said, "Owwww.... I think I just crushed my GOLF bladder."
> 
> Every single day a favorite memory is made for me.


I love these.  Kids say the darndest things.  So funny.  I tried to write down funny thing my son said along the way.  My favorite was at a b-day party when he was about 3, a little girl with long blond hair walked in and he said, "When I'm a girl, I"m going to have hair like that."  They are so cute.



princessbride6205 said:


> I have a feeling the Princess Half will become a favorite memory - I really had the most amazing experience...


Congrats on running the princess half!!  What an amazing accomplishment for you.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mikamah

jenanderson said:


> I worked hard all week and was down 4 pounds today!    That means I have loss 26 pounds total!!!  Jen


Whoo hoo!!!  4 pounds is fabulous, and 26 pounds total, wow.  



jennz said:


> 'm down today   2.2 pounds.  I wish it was more of course but I'll take it.  Even better - I measured today - 1.5 inches gone from my waist!!  And 1/2 from my rear!


Awesome loss, jenn!!  All that exercise must be helping too!!  maybe you need to take a little break, and slow down.


----------



## corinnak

Good morning!  I'm Corinna and I will be your coach this week!  


I'm a SAHM to two great boys, I volunteer in several local theater organizations and I just completed my 4th Half Marathon last weekend.  I've been participating in the Biggest Loser challenges since last January and have found it to be a huge part of my ongoing success.  I am so glad to be a part of the maintainer's team so I can keep on going with my healthy habits as I continue to manage my food addiction.

I will be back later with some shout-outs, but before I take the kids to school:

This week on The Biggest Loser, we saw Koli nearly get into trouble because he didn't bring along his lunch.  Fortunately he was rescued by a product placement spot for Subway!   

3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals?  Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I like WW and LC meals but need a microwave available for those. I love the Chocolate Peppermint Stick LUNA bar and we just discovered the Fiber Plus Antioxidant bars. I like the Dark Chocolate Almond. I usually keep one in my bag that I take everywhere with me so I always have it available in a pinch. Pretzels and crackers I also find helpful to have with me in a pinch.

Didn't do the 2 miles at 7:30 as my tummy was really angry. Just dropped DD2 off at school and I have to think about taking a shower and getting ready for the day. Hope I don't get called into work later as despite going to sleep early again last night (10pm) I'm still feeling tired. I woke up at 4:30 this morning but fortunately went back to sleep until 5:15 and got up at 5:23.

TGIF! Enjoy everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> Lisa - woo hoo!!  Your 25 pound clippie is fabulous!
> 
> I worked in Fantasyland operations...Dumbo, Snow White, Small World, Peter Pan, etc.  It was a fun job!



Thanks!    I'm hoping this clippie doesn't stay around too long.  

So do you know any good ride secrets on those rides?  



tigger813 said:


> Looking forward to weigh in tomorrow! And hoping for a new clippie!



I'd say you are back to your workout machine mode!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!  



flipflopmom said:


> Exhausted, late day at work, but a great run in the rain tonight!!!  It felt sooo good, best speeds yet.., wonder what tomorrow's weigh in will bring.  Yesterday I weighed less at 7 pm than 6 am???  I notice my hands swelling more during the night, who knows??!?  Ate pizza today, but due to work I had no choice.   I am worried about the effects on the scale, really beating myself up about it.  It seems like everytime I go over 1,000 calories, I gain??? I weigh 199, 5'7, and exercise daily.   Is under 1,000 even safe??



I don't know about safe but it sounds so low that your body would go into starvation mode and stop losing if you did that too often.  Princess Bride gave you some great information about that.  You want long term, sustainable losses, it might take longer than you would like but it will be worth it in the end.    I can't blame you for wanting to do whatever it takes to stay in ONE-derland though!    



jenanderson said:


> I have had a really good day.  Easily stayed within my WW points range and have enough to have a snack (not really hungry so we will see).  It was a running night - I ran 5K (personal best time of 33 minutes) and then walked an extra mile for a cool down.  It felt really good and I am looking forward to my upcoming races!
> 
> I started out in a bit of a funk this week but worked myself out of it.  I had to sit back and think about how important this really is to me and if I wanted to give up.  I knew the answers - this is extremely important to me and there is no way I was going to give up after coming so far.  I had to remind myself that it is not going to be an easy journey and started to think about all the positive changes.  After all my reflection, I realized what a mental game this is for me and how hard I have to sometimes work not to give in to the feeling that I am not going to succeed so I might as well give up.  I am going to succeed.  So, I am feeling good again and am hoping that I will be close (maybe at) 25 pounds lost tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> Jen



Glad that you had a good day!    We all have our good days and bad and as long as we push through them and keep working towards our goals, we will be fine.  You've had a busy week with grades and conferences.  I hope you have a nice, relaxing week-end!    I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your new clippie, too.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> so which is worse to you?? the soda of whole milk??



I would say the soda -- it's available in limitless quantities if you have a refillable mug.  With milk I can at least make an argument that there's lots of calcium, protein and vitamins in whole milk.  Because of the fat, maybe you would feel full longer.  

But really, I would skip both and have water.  And it goes to show that whoever is in charge of the so-called health initiative has no idea what they are doing -- have you ever seen Disney's idea of the serving size for dessert?    



sahbushka said:


> Hey all, sorry I wasn't on much this past week.  I wanted to be such a good coach but alas, life got in the way.  Yesterday we got a call from my daughters child care that she had a 104 degree fever!  DH went and got her and took her home since the doctor couldn't see her till later in the day.  Luckily her fever broke and they found she had an ear infection, again, so they have her on antibiotic.  My mom stayed home from work today to take care of her.  So between work, my father in laws car wreck, my daughters illness and trying to get back in the grove from being on vacation it has been a crazy week!  Hope you all have a good one!
> 
> SarahMay



 Thanks for being our coaching during your busy week.  I think that you had great questions and responses -- in my book that makes you a great coach!    Hope that everyone is feeling better soon.



LuvBaloo said:


> I will likely be able to get on her for coffee break or lunch break tomorrow, but I'm not positive, so I better get this posted tonight.
> 
> I will not have my computer with me on vacation.
> The week 10 results will be put out a week late, probably on the same day as the week 11 results.
> 
> I'm empyting out my inbox before I leave, and I think it should be okay for the 2 weeks of weigh-ins, but *if you get a message next week that's its full:*
> you can just hang onto it, and send it when I get back and empty out my PM box
> *OR *you can forward to Lisah0711 and she'll forward it onto me when I get back.



Have a great time on your vacation, Shannon!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just posting before work.    I am wanting to run so bad but the weather is horrible here.    Thunderstorms hail biblical rain.   I did great this week down 2.5lbs.   Thanks again everyone for all the support and encouragement on this thread.   I surpassed my goal and have added a new one.   I am down 23lbs but want to hit 30lb mark by Easter so that is my new goal.   I dont know if I will make it but I am sure gonna try!!   Have a happy friday everyone!!!



Wow!  Nice job!  I think your new job agrees with you.  



mikamah said:


> Good morning and good luck everyone on the scale.  I am happy to be back down under my starting weight again, and determined to keep moving in a downward direction.  Looks like the rain is going to hold off til tomorrow here, so we'll go to the park so I can finish C25K week 2 after work today.  I've not done it after work before, so we'll see how that is.  I'm on my feet most of the day, but I want to get it in.



Go, Kathy, go!    You are doing a great job with your exercising and getting back under your starting weight!

Please be sure to PM those weigh in numbers to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to donac today.

Good luck to everyone on their weigh ins!  I'm seeing some great numbers posted already.


----------



## lisah0711

Thank you for being our coach this week, corinnak!    I'm looking forward to hearing your interesting QOTD!  



corinnak said:


> Good morning!  I'm Corinna and I will be your coach this week!
> 
> 
> I'm a SAHM to two great boys, I volunteer in several local theater organizations and I just completed my 4th Half Marathon last weekend.  I've been participating in the Biggest Loser challenges since last January and have found it to be a huge part of my ongoing success.  I am so glad to be a part of the maintainer's team so I can keep on going with my healthy habits as I continue to manage my food addiction.
> 
> I will be back later with some shout-outs, but before I take the kids to school:
> 
> This week on The Biggest Loser, we saw Koli nearly get into trouble because he didn't bring along his lunch.  Fortunately he was rescued by a product placement spot for Subway!
> 
> 3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals?  Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?



I'm a big fan of WW or Michelina's frozen entrees.  I also make sure that I have low fat yogurt and some fruit cups stashed at the office.  I have a full size fridge and a microwave at the office.  There are some Kashi bars stashed away too for PM munchies.  I can go grab a fat free latte for a few calories or if all else fails and I somehow end up with a fast food lunch -- I just eat half of it.  That doesn't happen too often anymore thankfully.  Looking forward to hearing some good suggestions!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I like WW and LC meals but need a microwave available for those. I love the Chocolate Peppermint Stick LUNA bar and we just discovered the Fiber Plus Antioxidant bars. I like the Dark Chocolate Almond. I usually keep one in my bag that I take everywhere with me so I always have it available in a pinch. Pretzels and crackers I also find helpful to have with me in a pinch.
> 
> Didn't do the 2 miles at 7:30 as my tummy was really angry. Just dropped DD2 off at school and I have to think about taking a shower and getting ready for the day. Hope I don't get called into work later as despite going to sleep early again last night (10pm) I'm still feeling tired. I woke up at 4:30 this morning but fortunately went back to sleep until 5:15 and got up at 5:23.
> 
> TGIF! Enjoy everyone!



Hope that you are feeling better soon, Tracey!


----------



## ShortyNBug

3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals? Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share? 
__________________

My favorite lunch, and it's really blah to most so beware, is the single serve packets of tuna with 1 tbsp miracle whip light and then 1/2 cup of fat free cottage cheese.  I usually eat a low fat string cheese or cauliflower or something with it to.  Like I said, looks and tastes blah to most, but I love it.    And it's pretty portable if you have a small cooler to bring with you.

On days when I don't prepare well, we all have those, I grab a Lean Cuisine or Smart One out of the freezer.  That, not as portable if you are just out and about but fine for work.

My favorite snacks are 100 calorie pack nuts (especially walnuts and almonds), fiber plus antioxident bars (choclate peanut butter), bananas, cauliflower, cuties.....all of which are super portable.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

NancyIL said:


> That's funny  that Disney is so health conscious, because I noticed in January that all the counter service eateries had  *bacon double cheeseburgers* as the burger of choice! To get a regular cheeseburger  -  I  ordered the kids' cheeseburger meal at Liberty Inn.
> 
> If  you're on a low-carb diet, the higher the fat content in milk - the lower the carb content.


I know, everything is double this, double that. EWWWW!! We always buy a double cheeseburger and get an extra bun and split the food between DS9 and myself. We typically stick to Buffets for table service because the kids always fill up on salad and peeled shrimp. At least I know the kids are getting their veggies in the salad. I've had people actually come up to me and ask me how I got the the kids to eat salad. I also get that when they eat sushi and oysters too. LOL



sahbushka said:


> Hey all, sorry I wasn't on much this past week.  I wanted to be such a good coach but alas, life got in the way.  Yesterday we got a call from my daughters child care that she had a 104 degree fever!  DH went and got her and took her home since the doctor couldn't see her till later in the day.  Luckily her fever broke and they found she had an ear infection, again, so they have her on antibiotic.  My mom stayed home from work today to take care of her.  So between work, my father in laws car wreck, my daughters illness and trying to get back in the grove from being on vacation it has been a crazy week!  Hope you all have a good one!
> 
> SarahMay



SarahMay, I'm sorry you had a rough week. Hopefully things will start looking up today and through the weekend. 



jennz said:


> Disney started going "healthy" with their kids meals, when they put in grapes and carrots instead of fries and cookies.  I guess they added the no-whole milk to it too.  Woo hoo right?
> 
> I'm down today   2.2 pounds.  I wish it was more of course but I'll take it.  Even better - I measured today - 1.5 inches gone from my waist!!  And 1/2 from my rear!



The kids meals are better but I'd like to see more options besides nuggets and mac and cheese. We always ask for double grapes, I love Disney's grapes! My favorite place to shop for snacks is the fruit stand on the way to Tower of Terror. 

Way to go on your loss!!! 




corinnak said:


> Good morning!  I'm Corinna and I will be your coach this week!
> 
> 
> This week on The Biggest Loser, we saw Koli nearly get into trouble because he didn't bring along his lunch.  Fortunately he was rescued by a product placement spot for Subway!
> 
> 3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals?  Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?



Hi Corinna!!! 

loved the plug! LOL 

Friday QOTD:grapes, celery, the flavor pouch things for water. I like the ocean spray cran-lemonade but I can't find any up here so I bought a ton of boxes when we were in FL and shipped them home. 
meals - WW frozen meals. They are easy. 



tigger813 said:


> Didn't do the 2 miles at 7:30 as my tummy was really angry. Just dropped DD2 off at school and I have to think about taking a shower and getting ready for the day. Hope I don't get called into work later as despite going to sleep early again last night (10pm) I'm still feeling tired. I woke up at 4:30 this morning but fortunately went back to sleep until 5:15 and got up at 5:23.
> 
> TGIF! Enjoy everyone!



I hope you're not getting what the kids had. Feel better!!!



lisah0711 said:


> I would say the soda -- it's available in limitless quantities if you have a refillable mug.  With milk I can at least make an argument that there's lots of calcium, protein and vitamins in whole milk.  Because of the fat, maybe you would feel full longer.
> 
> But really, I would skip both and have water.  And it goes to show that whoever is in charge of the so-called health initiative has no idea what they are doing -- have you ever seen Disney's idea of the serving size for dessert?



Yeah, Disney needs some help in the food dept. The only optimal serving sizes I've seen are at Cinderella's at lunch (haven't been to the other meals) and Brown Derby dinner. Those seemed smaller then most of the other meals. 
Just be careful with the water. You can drink to much, which is really bad for you too. We try to do 2 glasses of milk a day and then alternate water. DS13 hates water but when it's hot or we are at WDW I make him drink it. He'd drink milk all day every day if I let him. 
We have our milk delivered at home and it comes in 1/2 gallon containers. Between the 6 of us we drink 1 container a day.


----------



## pjlla

sahbushka said:


> Hey all, sorry I wasn't on much this past week.  I wanted to be such a good coach but alas, life got in the way.  Yesterday we got a call from my daughters child care that she had a 104 degree fever!  DH went and got her and took her home since the doctor couldn't see her till later in the day.  Luckily her fever broke and they found she had an ear infection, again, so they have her on antibiotic.  My mom stayed home from work today to take care of her.  So between work, my father in laws car wreck, my daughters illness and trying to get back in the grove from being on vacation it has been a crazy week!  Hope you all have a good one!
> 
> SarahMay



No worries!    We appreciate ANY time you can spend here with us.  Glad they were able to diagnose DD quickly and get her started on the road to recovery.  Nice that your Mom is close enough to help out.



mikamah said:


> Pamela, what wonderful memories you will make.  Just michael and I went last january, and it was so nice to just do whatever he wanted, and not to have to meet up with anyone, or compromose on what we did when.   I am going to surprise michael with a trip the last week of summer.  I'm watching the flights too and hoping for free dining.  When are you two going?



We are going for a long weekend May 7-10.  We will arrive early on Friday and be non-stop park commandos until we have to head to the airport Monday afternoon.  Sure, I would have LOVED a longer trip, but it wasn't in the budget.... plus I don't want him to miss any more than 2 days of school.

When I started taking my kids away for Mother/child weekends, I thought it would be a bit more "exciting" if it involved at least one day out of school.  Plus our summers are a busy, so it is hard to fit it in then.  So I try to take them in May or June.  Doesn't always work out that way, but it is nice when it does.  Plus May is a (somewhat) slower time for Disney, so hopefully we won't be battling many lines.  

I KNOW I will have some pangs of missing DD while I am there... she loves it as much as I do and I'm sure I will keep thinking..."DD would LOVE this"... but she had her trip to WDW with school this past January so I am trying hard to not feel any guilt about this.



corinnak said:


> Good morning!  I'm Corinna and I will be your coach this week!
> 
> 
> I'm a SAHM to two great boys, I volunteer in several local theater organizations and I just completed my 4th Half Marathon last weekend.  I've been participating in the Biggest Loser challenges since last January and have found it to be a huge part of my ongoing success.  I am so glad to be a part of the maintainer's team so I can keep on going with my healthy habits as I continue to manage my food addiction.
> 
> I will be back later with some shout-outs, but before I take the kids to school:
> 
> This week on The Biggest Loser, we saw Koli nearly get into trouble because he didn't bring along his lunch.  Fortunately he was rescued by a product placement spot for Subway!
> 
> 3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals?  Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?



Laughing out loud at your "rescue" comment.  If they want to continue doing product placements like that, they need to get more BL contestants that are BETTER ACTORS!!  Before I realized it was an "ad", I thought that it was kind of rude that no one offered to share their lunch with him!!  

Brown bag success stories.... hmmmm.... well, since I am the queen of cheap, especially when we travel, we tend to brown bag it a LOT.  We took an 8 day trip to Washington, DC a few years ago with the kids and managed to eat only 3 dinners out the entire week.  For the rest of our dinners we ate from a cooler and other foods we brought along (bagels, crackers, cheese, hard boiled eggs, fruit, veggies, juice, pretzels, cream cheese, peanut butter, granola bars, etc)

We went to NYC a few years ago for a 5 day trip (actually, ended up being a 3 day trip because DD ended up with appendicitis and we had to rush home for surgery!!).  I planned and packed meals to make in the apartment kitchen for every night!  (Although I suppose that isn't so much brown bagging, as I had a kitchen available.)

Some of my brown bag meals vary, depending on how long they will be without refrigeration.  

For around town and busy weekends at swim events, I am fond of things like "kits" that you can buy... tuna kits, hummus kits, etc.  You know... those things that have a can of something plus some condiments and crackers.  They can be a bit pricey and aren't always the healthiest, but they are GREAT for having in the cupboard for emergencies and they don't need refrigeration.

You can buy a cup of hot water at most coffee shops so I will often grab a packet of instant hot cereal (oatmeal, Go-Lean, grits, etc) and throw it in my bag, just in case.  Some places will give you the water for free.  If I am just making oatmeal I ask for just a half a small cup and then I mix the cereal right in the cup.  I prefer a small cup, especially at Dunkins, because they are paper and not styrofoam. ICKY styrofoam. 

I like to pack a wedge of Laughing Cow cheese, some melba toast rounds, and a small container of mango salsa.   I top the toast with the cheese and put a dollop of salsa on top.  So delicious and easy to pack.  

Dried fruit (without added sugar) is an easy to bring along snack... but be careful because it can be addictive and it has a high calorie to portion size ratio.  Same with nuts... quick and easy but high calories so measure out your portions before you pack them up to bring along.

Low fat cheese sticks are quick and easy and seem to do okay out of the fridge for a few hours.  

There are THOUSANDS of snack bars/nutrition bars/granola bars available out there of varying nutritional content.  Finding a brand/type/flavor you like and keeping a few on hand is always a good idea.  I like the Luna bars, but didn't like the fact that most of them were 3 points.  So I buy the mini bars. One point each and a great snack and easy to keep in the purse, glove box, gym bag, etc.  

Okay... did I beat that QOTD to death enough???


Good Friday morning everyone!  From the posts I have read so far it looks like many, many people liked what they saw on the scale this morning!  I am excited for everyone.  I had a good loss, but honestly, I was hoping for more.  I think I need to double check my points because I am starting to think I haven't been eating enough... especially considering my exercise schedule.  

***NSV REPORT***  Gotta share this with you all.  Sorry if it sounds like bragging, but I KNOW you all can appreciate this story.

I've been taking a circuit training class at the Y for about two weeks now.... just twice a week.  I don't know the other 3 women in the class, although they all seem to know each other.  It is only about a 30 minute class but the workout is really good. I've kept up with the exercise pretty well.  I've noticed I'm the only one who does real push-ups (as opposed to the girlie kind... no offense meant).  And our trainer had us do a 1.5 mi "sprint" before class started last night to get a good idea of our cardio condition.  I think I finished with the fastest time... and I am the oldest in the class by 5 years.  

ANYHOW.... after class the ladies were chatting amongst themselves as I was stretching and one of them asked me how many years I had been working out.  I replied "off and on for two years, but pretty steadily for the past year or so".   She made a comment about me being  *(get this..... are you ready for this??)..... * "one of those naturally skinny people"!!      When I told her that a little over two years ago I weighed almost 220 pounds, they were all FLOORED.  She thought I was just naturally "small and skinny"!   I FLOATED out of that gym on   She will probably never realize how that comment MADE MY DAY!! 

I might bring in a "before" picture to show them next week... would that be too "proudy pants"??  I don't really mean to brag, but I know that they are all trying to lose weight and I am hoping to inspire them.  

Anyhow... that moment at the Y last night helped balance out my slight disappointment on the scale this morning... but I shouldn't complain... it moved and in the right direction, just not as much as I was hoping for.  

I've already done most of my housework for the day, plus my 60 minutes of exercise and had a shower and breakfast, so I am going to update my WISH journal and then hit the scrapbooking table!!  

I hope you all have a Fabulous Friday!............P


----------



## ShortyNBug

pjlla said:


> I might bring in a "before" picture to show them next week... would that be too "proudy pants"??  I don't really mean to brag, but I know that they are all trying to lose weight and I am hoping to inspire them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already done most of my housework for the day, plus my 60 minutes of exercise and had a shower and breakfast, so I am going to update my WISH journal and then hit the scrapbooking table!!



No, bring the picture in, I'm sure they'd love to see it.  And like you said, it'll give them some inspiration.


And I'm super jealous you are going to SB.  My poor scrap room hasn't even had the door opened since the week before Christmas.  Makes me super sad.  I'm going to get so far behind but my school work has to come first now.


----------



## redwalker

I hope everyone is having a good day.  I have been on a streach of doing 10 miles a day this week.  Well, 3 out of the 5 days I have done 10 miles.  Tues 5 Thrus 2.  I watched BL on Tuesday and was impressed with Lance and his words of wisdom regarding his 300lb wall.  I have had a wall for a while. I think I have let it gain reinforcements in the past year or so.  I come close to going through 130, maybe get to 129,then go back up to 133. I loose the same pounds over and over and over again. It is so annoying. I feel like I need to some how let it go. Stop thinking about it.  The last time I broke through it was 3 years ago when I actually hit my goal weight.  Now, I am grateful for being where I am, and  I am trying to look at these past years as I have learned how to maintain this current weight, which I have little experience in doing.  Here I am through the holidays and stress still sitting in a range which is acceptable...maybe on the high end, but acceptable.  I think we all put so much stress on a number, even saying that I get a funny feeling in my stomach like I NEED to be 129..I have to...I am thinking...I am going to try to blow off that stress.  I know I am doing the right things. I know I am eating well.  Eating more organic foods, exercising, drinking water.  Let me be.  This week was a good example of that, I didn't weigh myself for 4 days, I had gone up to 135 last weekend.  The stress of my husband traveling to Australia for 2 weeks for business always gets to me.  Today, 130.8.  I am planning on doing more weigh loss yoga with Bob's dvd.  I am trying to relax, get better sleep.  I sleep terrible when he is away, but sleep is so key to weight loss.  I need to let that wall go. Has anyone else had this same feeling? How do you handle it? I could use some tips!
A happy Healthy Friday to you all!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> I might bring in a "before" picture to show them next week... would that be too "proudy pants"??  I don't really mean to brag, but I know that they are all trying to lose weight and I am hoping to inspire them.



no it would not be a "proudy pants" moment. We need to see that for motivation for ourselves!!! I'd rather know that people like Jillian were fat at one time, it shows me that they really do know how we feel instead of giving us lip service. 
My BFF's sister has gastric bypass and we were at a party once and talking to the hostess. She was talking about how skinny my friend was and she was like I hate people like you, you don't have to do anything. blah blah blah. Well, my friend pulled out a before pic and her drivers license, the hostess was shocked! Friend weighed well over 300 pounds before surgery, now she's down to 160 ish.


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> ***NSV REPORT***  Gotta share this with you all.  Sorry if it sounds like bragging, but I KNOW you all can appreciate this story.
> 
> I've been taking a circuit training class at the Y for about two weeks now.... just twice a week.  I don't know the other 3 women in the class, although they all seem to know each other.  It is only about a 30 minute class but the workout is really good. I've kept up with the exercise pretty well.  I've noticed I'm the only one who does real push-ups (as opposed to the girlie kind... no offense meant).  And our trainer had us do a 1.5 mi "sprint" before class started last night to get a good idea of our cardio condition.  I think I finished with the fastest time... and I am the oldest in the class by 5 years.
> 
> ANYHOW.... after class the ladies were chatting amongst themselves as I was stretching and one of them asked me how many years I had been working out.  I replied "off and on for two years, but pretty steadily for the past year or so".   She made a comment about me being  *(get this..... are you ready for this??)..... * "one of those naturally skinny people"!!      When I told her that a little over two years ago I weighed almost 220 pounds, they were all FLOORED.  She thought I was just naturally "small and skinny"!   I FLOATED out of that gym on   She will probably never realize how that comment MADE MY DAY!!
> 
> I might bring in a "before" picture to show them next week... would that be too "proudy pants"??  I don't really mean to brag, but I know that they are all trying to lose weight and I am hoping to inspire them.



I definitely think you should share your picture with them -- in fact, I think you should dip your toe in the water by sharing them with your WISH friends!    Pretty please!


----------



## Graciesmom77

Good morning all!

Today is a beautiful day here in Ohio. I am sooooo excited to have some nice weather. I think I have that SAD disorder because winter really gets me down and by January, I feel hopless. Today reminds me, yes spring and sun and fresh air all are on their way.

I am going to start the C25K today. I am nervous, but if I can't do the 60 seconds, I will do what I can and try again in a day or 2. My mom is going to do it with me, though not together, and report our aches and pains to eachother! 

I sent my weight in on Tuesday of this week and since then I have lost 5.4 pounds! I am very happy, even though some of its water weight, I don't care! 

My 10 month old is getting over a yucky cold and my 6 year old now has it, so it looks like much of this weekend is going to be spent nursing sick babies. Luckily DD6 doesn't feel to bad, no fever or anything. We taped FLN's suprise vacations Disney edition and I think we are going to watch that tonight. I bought a LC pizza at the store and I think I will let the girls eat their frozen pizza and have my LC one instead of ordering one.

I have been working on drinking more water this week. I usually HATE water, but we got a new fridge with ice and filtered water in the door and thats all I have been leting myself have to drink other than some FF milk and I realize it hasn't bothered me too much. A small victory, but a victory none the less!

Thanks for being so great! Your stories are always a pick me up and knowing others are feeling the same as I do is reassuring. I hope everyone has a great healthy weekend!


----------



## redwalker

Graciesmom77 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today is a beautiful day here in Ohio. I am sooooo excited to have some nice weather. I think I have that SAD disorder because winter really gets me down and by January, I feel hopless. Today reminds me, yes spring and sun and fresh air all are on their way.
> 
> I am going to start the C25K today. I am nervous, but if I can't do the 60 seconds, I will do what I can and try again in a day or 2. My mom is going to do it with me, though not together, and report our aches and pains to eachother!
> 
> I sent my weight in on Tuesday of this week and since then I have lost 5.4 pounds! I am very happy, even though some of its water weight, I don't care!
> 
> My 10 month old is getting over a yucky cold and my 6 year old now has it, so it looks like much of this weekend is going to be spent nursing sick babies. Luckily DD6 doesn't feel to bad, no fever or anything. We taped FLN's suprise vacations Disney edition and I think we are going to watch that tonight. I bought a LC pizza at the store and I think I will let the girls eat their frozen pizza and have my LC one instead of ordering one.
> 
> I have been working on drinking more water this week. I usually HATE water, but we got a new fridge with ice and filtered water in the door and thats all I have been leting myself have to drink other than some FF milk and I realize it hasn't bothered me too much. A small victory, but a victory none the less!
> 
> Thanks for being so great! Your stories are always a pick me up and knowing others are feeling the same as I do is reassuring. I hope everyone has a great healthy weekend!




Hey, here is an idea on the water front...while on the Disney Cruise I would go down to the gym.  They always had regular water, but also water with sliced up limes, and another judge with sliced up lemons.  It really tasted quite good, refreshing! give it a try.....way to go with the C25k!


----------



## redwalker

BernardandMissBianca said:


> no it would not be a "proudy pants" moment. We need to see that for motivation for ourselves!!! I'd rather know that people like Jillian were fat at one time, it shows me that they really do know how we feel instead of giving us lip service.
> My BFF's sister has gastric bypass and we were at a party once and talking to the hostess. She was talking about how skinny my friend was and she was like I hate people like you, you don't have to do anything. blah blah blah. Well, my friend pulled out a before pic and her drivers license, the hostess was shocked! Friend weighed well over 300 pounds before surgery, now she's down to 160 ish.



That is awesome!  I think when you get close to your goal weight people don't understand how DARN hard we work to get there...the behind the thin person story.  It frustrates me to no END when I hear you are so thin it must be easy for you....NO....I work my butt off.  I have 2 disks out in my back and a foot drop I will live with the rest of my LIFE!  I guess I am doing a good job since I get responses like that often...people shouldn't judge, there is always a back story...why I got fat..why I got thin...how I am where I am today..either way no one knows what we go though.  I just feel like people shouldn't be bitter about how someone else looks...If you don't like how you look or what shape your body is in..get off the sofa and do something about it!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Making time to jump on here!

I am happy with my weigh-in this morning, as I finally reached 5lbs lost since BL9 started, and its now 25lbs lost since starting my journey back in Jan 2009.  I had hit 20lbs by last May, and its taken a long time to finally get another 5 lbs lost.  I kept floating between 20 and 24lbs lost.  Feels great to leave on vacation on a positive weigh-in.  I expect to gain a little on vacation, but I KNOW that I can knock it back off and get there.  I broke through my wall

Lots of  for those who aren't feeling well, or who have loved ones not feeling well.

 for those who are seeing scale and non-scale victories!



corinnak said:


> 3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals?  Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?



I like some of the frozen meals.  I keep rice cakes, Kashi bars in my desk at work.  I also like to raw veggies available.  I've really noticed that I get my best weight loss weeks, when I have little bags of raw cauliflower ready for snacks.  I also like having raw sweet bell peppers, carrots, cucumber, rutabaga as healthy snacks.


----------



## pjlla

ShortyNBug said:


> No, bring the picture in, I'm sure they'd love to see it.  And like you said, it'll give them some inspiration.
> 
> 
> And I'm super jealous you are going to SB.  My poor scrap room hasn't even had the door opened since the week before Christmas.  Makes me super sad.  I'm going to get so far behind but my school work has to come first now.



Find some scrapping time!  You deserve it!  I love my scrapping time.... it makes me really feel like I've accomplished something... not like housework that needs to be done over and over and over!



redwalker said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day.  I have been on a streach of doing 10 miles a day this week.  Well, 3 out of the 5 days I have done 10 miles.  Tues 5 Thrus 2.  I watched BL on Tuesday and was impressed with Lance and his words of wisdom regarding his 300lb wall.  I have had a wall for a while. I think I have let it gain reinforcements in the past year or so.  I come close to going through 130, maybe get to 129,then go back up to 133. I loose the same pounds over and over and over again. It is so annoying. I feel like I need to some how let it go. Stop thinking about it.  The last time I broke through it was 3 years ago when I actually hit my goal weight.  Now, I am grateful for being where I am, and  I am trying to look at these past years as I have learned how to maintain this current weight, which I have little experience in doing.  Here I am through the holidays and stress still sitting in a range which is acceptable...maybe on the high end, but acceptable.  I think we all put so much stress on a number, even saying that I get a funny feeling in my stomach like I NEED to be 129..I have to...I am thinking...I am going to try to blow off that stress.  I know I am doing the right things. I know I am eating well.  Eating more organic foods, exercising, drinking water.  Let me be.  This week was a good example of that, I didn't weigh myself for 4 days, I had gone up to 135 last weekend.  The stress of my husband traveling to Australia for 2 weeks for business always gets to me.  Today, 130.8.  I am planning on doing more weigh loss yoga with Bob's dvd.  I am trying to relax, get better sleep.  I sleep terrible when he is away, but sleep is so key to weight loss.  I need to let that wall go. Has anyone else had this same feeling? How do you handle it? I could use some tips!
> A happy Healthy Friday to you all!



Well... my "wall" is definitely between 136 and 138-ish.  I have been stuck here for MONTHS now!  I am beyond frustrated with it, but I try to keep reminding myself that it is better than being stuck at 200, which I was for a while.  I hit 135.? Christmas Eve morning and haven't made it back there since!  If I can do it once, I can do it again!!

Redwalker.... I had a SUPER week this past week with food and exercise.... I made myself a mental goal of two pounds off this week and it worked.  I am making myself another mental goal to get to 135 even this coming Friday.  And I know it will take work.... and lots of it.  But I will just keep muttering to myself... "135, 135, 135.... it is worth it" everytime I am pounding the treadmill and every time I walk past the snack cupboard without opening it.  

Maybe some mini-goals to get to a certain point and then some rewards for staying there?  I know you are at/near goal, so you will need some maintenance rewards!  

Make a public committment here to something and you might stick with it better.  Sorry I don't have any other ideas..............



lisah0711 said:


> I definitely think you should share your picture with them -- in fact, I think you should dip your toe in the water by sharing them with your WISH friends!    Pretty please!



Okay... I must admit, you got  me thinking.  And I was SO impressed with Corrina's pictures from last weekend, that I decided after many years here on the DIS, that I would finally post a few pictures. 

Granted, these aren't the best.  In looking for a recent "after" picture I discovered that I am RARELY in pictures... usually behind the camera.  So my "After" picture is from last August... and I am down just a bit from there, but it gives you an idea. Not the best picture of me, but at least it showed all of me!  DD took it during our Mother/Daughter weekend in Baltimore.

For the "Before" picture...well, at that size the ONLY time I got in pictures  was at Disney!  And this is a DOOSIE!  I am SO horrified by what I see, but it certainly "tells it like it was"! 

Here goes.............

Me (and DH and DS) in 2002 






And in front of "Charm City Cakes" (from the Ace of Cakes show on Food Network) this past August 2009.......






........................P


ETA:  I can't believe how scary it is to post these pictures... especially the "before"!


----------



## lisah0711

Awwww!  Thanks you brave girl you!   

I actually think your before picture was not as horrible as you were making it out to be.  Those fanny packs might not have been the best fashion choice . . .   But what really made me chuckle is seeing you and your DH do what we regularly did when DS was little -- fight to be the one to hold him -- they are such good camouflage.  Now DS is too tall to hide behind so we have to use things like signs!  

Seriously, Pamela, you have worked so hard and you look wonderful.  You look so much happier now.  You deserve to enjoy and to show off your success so don't be so shy!  Toot your own horn, you deserve it!  

What an inspiration you and corinnak are!


----------



## NancyIL

pjlla said:


> Okay... I must admit, you got  me thinking.  And I was SO impressed with Corrina's pictures from last weekend, that I decided after many years here on the DIS, that I would finally post a few pictures.
> 
> Granted, these aren't the best.  In looking for a recent "after" picture I discovered that I am RARELY in pictures... usually behind the camera.  So my "After" picture is from last August... and I am down just a bit from there, but it gives you an idea. Not the best picture of me, but at least it showed all of me!  DD took it during our Mother/Daughter weekend in Baltimore.
> 
> For the "Before" picture...well, at that size the ONLY time I got in pictures  was at Disney!  And this is a DOOSIE!  I am SO horrified by what I see, but it certainly "tells it like it was"!
> 
> Here goes.............
> 
> Me (and DH and DS) in 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in front of "Charm City Cakes" (from the Ace of Cakes show on Food Network) this past August 2009.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........................P
> 
> 
> ETA:  I can't believe how scary it is to post these pictures... especially the "before"!



Your after photo is amazing! You should definitely bring BOTH to your Y class!

My "wall" is getting back into the 150s, which I last saw briefly in 2004.  I am close, and if I watch what I eat the next 5 weeks before I go to WDW, I should be there, and possibly below! My goal weight is 135-140.

You have inspired me to get my butt to the basement to exercise!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Well, another Friday morning cometh and goeth without me being able to sit with my morning Starbucks and catch up on the boards!  It's been a very busy couple of days.  First work (just normal business for this time of the school year) and then illness.  Not mine, buy my youngest DD.

I got a call from her daycare yesterday afternoon after she started vomiting and running a 101.5 temperature.  I could see as soon as I got there that my normally bouncy little girl was definitely not feeling well.  She slept on my lap most of the afternoon and was just miserable, poor little bug.  My DH and older DD went out to a Mexican restuarant for a friend's birthday (I'd been saving calories all day for that dinner!) and I ate leftovers from the couch while DD slept.  She was complaining about her stomach hurting all afternoon and evening, but then started to really complain right after DH and DD left (of course!).  I was worried it might be her appendix, so we went to urgent care and they didn't like the sound of her breathing so we got sent to the ER.  Long story short - we were there until 3:00 AM (thus the foggy brain and rambling sentences) and she's been diagnosed with a kidney infection AND pneumonia.  

She got an injection of antibiotics at the hospital and is on oral here at home.  She seems to be actually feeling better than I am at this point...or at least she seems to have more energy then me.  I'm hoping she wants to take a nap in a little while so I can take one, too, before picking up my other DD from school this afternoon.  

Hoping to catch up on the last two days of the thread later today or tonight!  Good luck with everyone's weigh-ins.  I'm down a pound.  Eh.  I was expecting more, but to top everything off, Auntie Flo came to visit today.


----------



## princessbride6205

flipflopmom said:


> Thanks!  I actually dowloaded the livestrong app to my itouch yesterday, but I haven't gotten to mess with it yet.  I should try to up those calories some, and just deal with whatever comes my way.  My body really does some crazy stuff with water weight, TOM, etc, so I've just got to remember this is a lifestyle, not just a race to ideal weight.
> 
> I am  this morning, because my body was good to me this week.  I am down 5 pounds, which makes for a 22 pound loss since Jan. 18!!!!


Congrats on your big loss! Sounds like you're on the right track with figuring out a good calorie intake.



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  It is an early one for me and I will have to be off the boards most the day because I have conferences all day today.  Just had to check in and share good news...despite the funk I was in (that I am out of), I worked hard all week and was down 4 pounds today!    That means I have loss 26 pounds total!!!    It made me feel good enough to finally add a clippie to my signature.  I think that in some ways being in a funk about losing weight this week actually helped me.  I had to really think about what I wanted and work extra hard.  The whole diet and exercise change is not going to come easy to for me and all my thoughts this week were focused on going back to the basics and seeing what I can do.


Congrats on your loss this week! That's great!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just posting before work.    I am wanting to run so bad but the weather is horrible here.    Thunderstorms hail biblical rain.   I did great this week down 2.5lbs.   Thanks again everyone for all the support and encouragement on this thread.   I surpassed my goal and have added a new one.   I am down 23lbs but want to hit 30lb mark by Easter so that is my new goal.   I dont know if I will make it but I am sure gonna try!!   Have a happy friday everyone!!!


Congrats on being able to set an even bigger goal. I'm itching to get back to running myself, but my body is still wanting a break after the race. 



jennz said:


> I'm down today   2.2 pounds.  I wish it was more of course but I'll take it.  Even better - I measured today - 1.5 inches gone from my waist!!  And 1/2 from my rear!


Congrats on the inches lost - that's the best!



corinnak said:


> Good morning!  I'm Corinna and I will be your coach this week!
> 
> I'm a SAHM to two great boys, I volunteer in several local theater organizations and I just completed my 4th Half Marathon last weekend.  I've been participating in the Biggest Loser challenges since last January and have found it to be a huge part of my ongoing success.  I am so glad to be a part of the maintainer's team so I can keep on going with my healthy habits as I continue to manage my food addiction.
> 
> I will be back later with some shout-outs, but before I take the kids to school:
> 
> This week on The Biggest Loser, we saw Koli nearly get into trouble because he didn't bring along his lunch.  Fortunately he was rescued by a product placement spot for Subway!
> 
> 3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals?  Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?


Hi Corinna!  Glad to have you as our coach.
For a super-portable meal, I like Clif Chocolate Chip bars. When I'm having a day that's too crazy to get a healthy lunch, I pack these. I've been doing the Progresso Light soups (despite the crazy sodium) because they are only 0-1 point and have a serving of veg. I'm trying to get away from so many Lean Cuisines because the only ones I like have white pasta or white pizza crust. Their Roasted Veggie pizza is a fave, though. Almonds and raisins were my GO TO snacks on my WDW trip last weekend. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I like WW and LC meals but need a microwave available for those. I love the *Chocolate Peppermint Stick LUNA bar* and we just discovered the Fiber Plus Antioxidant bars. I like the Dark Chocolate Almond. I usually keep one in my bag that I take everywhere with me so I always have it available in a pinch. Pretzels and crackers I also find helpful to have with me in a pinch.!


I just discovered the Choc Mint LUNA bars - really liked them! 



pjlla said:


> ***NSV REPORT***  Gotta share this with you all.  Sorry if it sounds like bragging, but I KNOW you all can appreciate this story.
> 
> I've been taking a circuit training class at the Y for about two weeks now.... just twice a week.  I don't know the other 3 women in the class, although they all seem to know each other.  It is only about a 30 minute class but the workout is really good. I've kept up with the exercise pretty well.  I've noticed I'm the only one who does real push-ups (as opposed to the girlie kind... no offense meant).  And our trainer had us do a 1.5 mi "sprint" before class started last night to get a good idea of our cardio condition.  I think I finished with the fastest time... and I am the oldest in the class by 5 years.
> 
> ANYHOW.... after class the ladies were chatting amongst themselves as I was stretching and one of them asked me how many years I had been working out.  I replied "off and on for two years, but pretty steadily for the past year or so".   She made a comment about me being  *(get this..... are you ready for this??)..... * "one of those naturally skinny people"!!      When I told her that a little over two years ago I weighed almost 220 pounds, they were all FLOORED.  She thought I was just naturally "small and skinny"!   I FLOATED out of that gym on   She will probably never realize how that comment MADE MY DAY!!


Congratulations! An NSV can really mean so much more than the scale!



pjlla said:


> Granted, these aren't the best.  In looking for a recent "after" picture I discovered that I am RARELY in pictures... usually behind the camera.  So my "After" picture is from last August... and I am down just a bit from there, but it gives you an idea. Not the best picture of me, but at least it showed all of me!  DD took it during our Mother/Daughter weekend in Baltimore.
> 
> For the "Before" picture...well, at that size the ONLY time I got in pictures  was at Disney!  And this is a DOOSIE!  I am SO horrified by what I see, but it certainly "tells it like it was"!
> 
> ETA:  I can't believe how scary it is to post these pictures... especially the "before"!


WOW! You look almost like a different person. And even though you're smiling in both photos, you can just see that you are happier in the AFTER pic. Congrats!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I got a call from her daycare yesterday afternoon after she started vomiting and running a 101.5 temperature.  I could see as soon as I got there that my normally bouncy little girl was definitely not feeling well.  She slept on my lap most of the afternoon and was just miserable, poor little bug.  My DH and older DD went out to a Mexican restuarant for a friend's birthday (I'd been saving calories all day for that dinner!) and I ate leftovers from the couch while DD slept.  She was complaining about her stomach hurting all afternoon and evening, but then started to really complain right after DH and DD left (of course!).  I was worried it might be her appendix, so we went to urgent care and they didn't like the sound of her breathing so we got sent to the ER.  Long story short - we were there until 3:00 AM (thus the foggy brain and rambling sentences) and she's been diagnosed with a kidney infection AND pneumonia.
> 
> She got an injection of antibiotics at the hospital and is on oral here at home.  She seems to be actually feeling better than I am at this point...or at least she seems to have more energy then me.  I'm hoping she wants to take a nap in a little while so I can take one, too, before picking up my other DD from school this afternoon.
> 
> Hoping to catch up on the last two days of the thread later today or tonight!  Good luck with everyone's weigh-ins.  I'm down a pound.  Eh.  I was expecting more, but to top everything off, Auntie Flo came to visit today.


Oh my goodness! I hope you're able to get your nap and that DD gets better soon!

I had a loss of 0.2 pounds this week. I'll take it!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

corinnak said:


> 3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals?  Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?



My favorite portable meal is a single serving of hummus with baby carrots and red, orange and yellow peppers, a bag of 100 cal cape cod reduced fat potato chips (no preservatives, just potatoes and salt), and an organic yogurt. My favorite snack is grapes and a babybel cheese. 

Thanks to *SarahMay* for being our coach last week, and to *Corinna* for tackling the coaching this week! 

I'm waiting until tomorrow for my official weigh-in, but it just seems to be falling off of me this week! I'm making up for those 3 weeks when it just didn't move. This makes two weeks of doing my planned exercise every day, and sticking to my points target (well, mostly ). I took *Corinna's *advice to heart and I've been extremely careful with the WW points most days, and definitely limiting the 100 cal treats. I'm running 10K tomorrow for the IWISH for St. Patrick's Day virtual race, I'm excited to see how it feels to run just a little lighter! 

Maria


----------



## maiziezoe

donac said:


> For our 24th wedding anniversary I came downstairs to find 24 balloons floating around the living room and 23 roses in a vase in the dining room (the 24th was in our bedroom).  Through out the day there were a total of 24 presents.  The last one was a lenox heart that said "Happy 25th ANniversary"  Inside was a note saying "Will you marry me again?"  SO that night we started planning our vow renewal.  The next year we had it in our backyard with all our immediate family and a few select friends.  A friend's husband is a deacon and he did the ceremony for us.  It a was a beautiful day.



Awwwww.... that is sweet!!!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> No running for me today.  Boooo.  We are having thunderstorms and hail with tornado warnings.    I am doing well so far with the work and exercise balance.  Hopefully this will continue.   Just checking in.   I have to get to the dinner dishes.   I have been reading daily just not able to post.   I miss everyone.



We miss you too!!!  



lisah0711 said:


> This is hysterical!  I hope you are writing some of this stuff down!
> 
> I did an early weigh in today and got my 25 pound clippie so I am a very happy camper -- next up one of those fabulous golden clippies!
> 
> Have a great evening all!



I try to write them all down... yesterday he fell and screamed "Owww... I just squished my GOLF bladder." I almost wet my pants.

Your new clippie looks fabu on you!!



sahbushka said:


> Hey all, sorry I wasn't on much this past week.  I wanted to be such a good coach but alas, life got in the way.  Yesterday we got a call from my daughters child care that she had a 104 degree fever!  DH went and got her and took her home since the doctor couldn't see her till later in the day.  Luckily her fever broke and they found she had an ear infection, again, so they have her on antibiotic.  My mom stayed home from work today to take care of her.  So between work, my father in laws car wreck, my daughters illness and trying to get back in the grove from being on vacation it has been a crazy week!  Hope you all have a good one!
> 
> SarahMay



I hope your little girl is feeling better soon!



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping on to post a happy memory for the QOTD.
> This is my most recent funny memory.
> When I picked my girls up from daycare yesterday, the teachers showed me the card my oldest (8) had made for the new young teacher.  It said:
> Happy St Patrick's Day!
> I hope you get lucky!​ she doesn't think of that phrase the way I do




Baa haa haa!!  That is funny!!



LuvBaloo said:


> I will likely be able to get on her for coffee break or lunch break tomorrow, but I'm not positive, so I better get this posted tonight.
> 
> I will not have my computer with me on vacation.
> The week 10 results will be put out a week late, probably on the same day as the week 11 results.
> 
> I'm empyting out my inbox before I leave, and I think it should be okay for the 2 weeks of weigh-ins, but *if you get a message next week that's its full:*
> you can just hang onto it, and send it when I get back and empty out my PM box
> *OR *you can forward to Lisah0711 and she'll forward it onto me when I get back.



Have a wonderful, fantastic vacation!



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  It is an early one for me and I will have to be off the boards most the day because I have conferences all day today.  Just had to check in and share good news...despite the funk I was in (that I am out of), I worked hard all week and was down 4 pounds today!    That means I have loss 26 pounds total!!!    It made me feel good enough to finally add a clippie to my signature.  I think that in some ways being in a funk about losing weight this week actually helped me.  I had to really think about what I wanted and work extra hard.  The whole diet and exercise change is not going to come easy to for me and all my thoughts this week were focused on going back to the basics and seeing what I can do.
> 
> Thanks also to everyone here!  Every single post helps me learn something new, or encourages me to keep going, or makes me laugh, or motivates me to try something new and so much more.  I would not have reached this point without everyone here!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!
> Jen



Woooo Hooo!!  Nice clippie!!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just posting before work.    I am wanting to run so bad but the weather is horrible here.    Thunderstorms hail biblical rain.   I did great this week down 2.5lbs.   Thanks again everyone for all the support and encouragement on this thread.   I surpassed my goal and have added a new one.   I am down 23lbs but want to hit 30lb mark by Easter so that is my new goal.   I dont know if I will make it but I am sure gonna try!!   Have a happy friday everyone!!!



Great job on your 2.5 pound loss!!



jennz said:


> I'm down today   2.2 pounds.  I wish it was more of course but I'll take it.  Even better - I measured today - 1.5 inches gone from my waist!!  And 1/2 from my rear!



GREAT Job Jenn!!!  Goodbye inches!!!  



mikamah said:


> I love these.  Kids say the darndest things.  So funny.  I tried to write down funny thing my son said along the way.  My favorite was at a b-day party when he was about 3, a little girl with long blond hair walked in and he said, "When I'm a girl, I"m going to have hair like that."  They are so cute.
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



 Too cute!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I like WW and LC meals but need a microwave available for those. I love the Chocolate Peppermint Stick LUNA bar and we just discovered the Fiber Plus Antioxidant bars. I like the Dark Chocolate Almond. I usually keep one in my bag that I take everywhere with me so I always have it available in a pinch. Pretzels and crackers I also find helpful to have with me in a pinch.
> 
> Didn't do the 2 miles at 7:30 as my tummy was really angry. Just dropped DD2 off at school and I have to think about taking a shower and getting ready for the day. Hope I don't get called into work later as despite going to sleep early again last night (10pm) I'm still feeling tired. I woke up at 4:30 this morning but fortunately went back to sleep until 5:15 and got up at 5:23.
> 
> TGIF! Enjoy everyone!



I love the Fiber One Bars... especially the dark chocolate almond. Delish! I hope you're feeling better soon!



Graciesmom77 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today is a beautiful day here in Ohio. I am sooooo excited to have some nice weather. I think I have that SAD disorder because winter really gets me down and by January, I feel hopless. Today reminds me, yes spring and sun and fresh air all are on their way.
> 
> I am going to start the C25K today. I am nervous, but if I can't do the 60 seconds, I will do what I can and try again in a day or 2. My mom is going to do it with me, though not together, and report our aches and pains to eachother!
> 
> I sent my weight in on Tuesday of this week and since then I have lost 5.4 pounds! I am very happy, even though some of its water weight, I don't care!



Great job on your loss this week!



pjlla said:


> Okay... I must admit, you got  me thinking.  And I was SO impressed with Corrina's pictures from last weekend, that I decided after many years here on the DIS, that I would finally post a few pictures.
> 
> Granted, these aren't the best.  In looking for a recent "after" picture I discovered that I am RARELY in pictures... usually behind the camera.  So my "After" picture is from last August... and I am down just a bit from there, but it gives you an idea. Not the best picture of me, but at least it showed all of me!  DD took it during our Mother/Daughter weekend in Baltimore.
> 
> For the "Before" picture...well, at that size the ONLY time I got in pictures  was at Disney!  And this is a DOOSIE!  I am SO horrified by what I see, but it certainly "tells it like it was"!
> 
> Here goes.............
> 
> Me (and DH and DS) in 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in front of "Charm City Cakes" (from the Ace of Cakes show on Food Network) this past August 2009.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........................P
> 
> 
> ETA:  I can't believe how scary it is to post these pictures... especially the "before"!



YOU LOOK FANTASTIC!!!  Wow!!!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Well, another Friday morning cometh and goeth without me being able to sit with my morning Starbucks and catch up on the boards!  It's been a very busy couple of days.  First work (just normal business for this time of the school year) and then illness.  Not mine, buy my youngest DD.
> 
> I got a call from her daycare yesterday afternoon after she started vomiting and running a 101.5 temperature.  I could see as soon as I got there that my normally bouncy little girl was definitely not feeling well.  She slept on my lap most of the afternoon and was just miserable, poor little bug.  My DH and older DD went out to a Mexican restuarant for a friend's birthday (I'd been saving calories all day for that dinner!) and I ate leftovers from the couch while DD slept.  She was complaining about her stomach hurting all afternoon and evening, but then started to really complain right after DH and DD left (of course!).  I was worried it might be her appendix, so we went to urgent care and they didn't like the sound of her breathing so we got sent to the ER.  Long story short - we were there until 3:00 AM (thus the foggy brain and rambling sentences) and she's been diagnosed with a kidney infection AND pneumonia.
> 
> She got an injection of antibiotics at the hospital and is on oral here at home.  She seems to be actually feeling better than I am at this point...or at least she seems to have more energy then me.  I'm hoping she wants to take a nap in a little while so I can take one, too, before picking up my other DD from school this afternoon.
> 
> Hoping to catch up on the last two days of the thread later today or tonight!  Good luck with everyone's weigh-ins.  I'm down a pound.  Eh.  I was expecting more, but to top everything off, Auntie Flo came to visit today.



Awww... your poor little bug. I sure hope she is feeling better soon. My DD-3 had a kidney infection almost a year ago and ended up in the hospital for 3 days.


----------



## maiziezoe

Down another 2.9 pounds this week bringing my total weight loss to 29.6 pounds since Christmas day. That darn .4 just couldn't come off this morning!  Arg!

I walked a total of 30 miles since Monday. I ran some of those miles but not enough to count. 

For the last three nights I have had the same dream that I am shopping... in a regular store... with regular clothes. In my dream, I try on dozens of outfits but I am not happy with anything and I leave the store without buying anything. Almost the same exact dream for three nights in a row. I need to find out why I dream of shopping. 

I just looked... this is what it said...

_Shopping
To dream that you are shopping, indicates your needs and desires. It also represents opportunities that you come across in life. Consider what you are shopping for and what needs you are try to fulfill. In particular, to dream that you are shopping for food and groceries, signifies your hidden attempt to buy the attention of others.
*
To dream that you cannot find what you are shopping for, suggests that you are trying to find a solution to some life problem*. _

Okay, that's plain crazy. 

Anyway....
*
3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals? Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?*

I always carry a Fiber One Bar in my purse and I keep a box of South Beach Diet Bars in the car (I might want to take them out of the car now that the weather is getting warmer). 

I also keep little baggies of fat free pretzels (39 pretzels is 2 points) and I have little baggies of blueberries in the fridge.


----------



## pjlla

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Well, another Friday morning cometh and goeth without me being able to sit with my morning Starbucks and catch up on the boards!  It's been a very busy couple of days.  First work (just normal business for this time of the school year) and then illness.  Not mine, buy my youngest DD.
> 
> I got a call from her daycare yesterday afternoon after she started vomiting and running a 101.5 temperature.  I could see as soon as I got there that my normally bouncy little girl was definitely not feeling well.  She slept on my lap most of the afternoon and was just miserable, poor little bug.  My DH and older DD went out to a Mexican restuarant for a friend's birthday (I'd been saving calories all day for that dinner!) and I ate leftovers from the couch while DD slept.  She was complaining about her stomach hurting all afternoon and evening, but then started to really complain right after DH and DD left (of course!).  I was worried it might be her appendix, so we went to urgent care and they didn't like the sound of her breathing so we got sent to the ER.  Long story short - we were there until 3:00 AM (thus the foggy brain and rambling sentences) and she's been diagnosed with a kidney infection AND pneumonia.
> 
> She got an injection of antibiotics at the hospital and is on oral here at home.  She seems to be actually feeling better than I am at this point...or at least she seems to have more energy then me.  I'm hoping she wants to take a nap in a little while so I can take one, too, before picking up my other DD from school this afternoon.
> 
> Hoping to catch up on the last two days of the thread later today or tonight!  Good luck with everyone's weigh-ins.  I'm down a pound.  Eh.  I was expecting more, but to top everything off, Auntie Flo came to visit today.



I can't imagine how miserable she must have been feeling, the poor thing.  Hope she is better soon...........P


----------



## redwalker

pjlla said:


> Find some scrapping time!  You deserve it!  I love my scrapping time.... it makes me really feel like I've accomplished something... not like housework that needs to be done over and over and over!
> 
> 
> 
> Well... my "wall" is definitely between 136 and 138-ish.  I have been stuck here for MONTHS now!  I am beyond frustrated with it, but I try to keep reminding myself that it is better than being stuck at 200, which I was for a while.  I hit 135.? Christmas Eve morning and haven't made it back there since!  If I can do it once, I can do it again!!
> 
> Redwalker.... I had a SUPER week this past week with food and exercise.... I made myself a mental goal of two pounds off this week and it worked.  I am making myself another mental goal to get to 135 even this coming Friday.  And I know it will take work.... and lots of it.  But I will just keep muttering to myself... "135, 135, 135.... it is worth it" everytime I am pounding the treadmill and every time I walk past the snack cupboard without opening it.
> 
> Maybe some mini-goals to get to a certain point and then some rewards for staying there?  I know you are at/near goal, so you will need some maintenance rewards!
> 
> Make a public committment here to something and you might stick with it better.  Sorry I don't have any other ideas..............
> 
> 
> Hey Pjlla,
> Yes, the mini goals are good. I strive to loose 1-2lbs a week.  I have been doing that for a while. I believe for me it is all mental.  I am in my own way.  I have seen 120 before 3years ago.  I am only 10lbs off...I just have to relax and let it happen.  I think more strength training is key. Walking is great..but I think getting my muscles reved up is the key to success.   The only reward I can see for getting down there is no pain in my back or nasty  charlie horses.  That is reward enough for me...but maybe I could use some incentive to get there..like a new dress..when I did reach that goal it was winter, so no one really could see what I had done. NOw, when I get there it will be summer.....maybe a new outfit will do the trick.  Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> OH, and I LOVE your before and after..I will have to dig up some of me and post them too.  You look fab! BE PROUD of all the hard work....you deserve it..and I bet you will inspire people in ways you could never think of.  Go for it and flash those photos around!


----------



## redwalker

I have pledged a 5lb loss to the pound for pound challenge at the Biggest Loser website.  I would like to see me at 120-125 by the end of this challenge.  I think my back will feel better for it.  IT is a 10 lb loss I need to make.  So, today I have walked/run 8 miles so far. I will finish up  the last 2 later today plus do the Yoga DVD with Bob...thanks! now it is official!


----------



## Graciesmom77

3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals? Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share? 

Today we went to an outdoor shopping plaza with a beautiful fountain and had a picnic. It was beautiful! I made a wrap with a whole wheat tortilla, 1 wedge of light garlic and herb laughing cow cheese, lettuce, radish and tomato and I loveed it!!!! I can't wait to have another one and I think will be my new fav for on the go. I am a vegetarian, so I didn't have any lunch meat, but my sis did and loved hers too!


----------



## NancyIL

My butt is back from the basement after 60 minutes of cardio - all on the Nordic Track for the first time ever! I had been splitting my time between the Nordic Track and exercise bike, but the NT is harder for me. I had planned to take the next 5 week to gradually increase from 46 minutes NT/14 minutes bike to 60 minutes NT - but decided to push myself and do all 60 on the NT today. 

My weight has dropped only 9 pounds since Jan. 1, and I hoped to lose 22 pounds by the original April 16 end of the challenge - 5 weeks from now. On the other hand, my  February and (so far) March workouts have been great, and I can see quite a difference in how I look.


----------



## Graciesmom77

Pjlla,

Seeing pics like yours gives me hope that maybe I can do this. You are amazing!!!!! I am very proud of you and congratulate you on all your hard work!!!


----------



## tigger813

Still not feeling great. Don't really feel like eating much. I had some diet root beer and a few pretzel/crackers. The root beer helped me belch so I may just drink that the rest of the day. It's diet and no caffeine! Been lying on the couch this afternoon in my snuggly jammies catching up on my shows. Dozed a few minutes until my mom called and then I got hooked on one of my shows. 

Just made DH some fish for supper and the girls are having chicken. I'll probably have some more crackers and maybe some egg and a bagel thin later. Just not interested in eating. Gotta take DD2 to a birthday party tomorrow so I hope I feel better in the morning. DH is on call so it would be hard for him. Hopefully the root beer will continue its effect!

Enjoy your night everyone!

Congrats to all the losers this week! I'll do my weigh in tomorrow or Sunday morning depending on how I feel!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals? Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share? 

What I have been doing for the parks to stay on track is.  Pack 3 or 4 pieces of fruit so I wont run out, pop those mini bags of popcorn and throw them in the lunchbag, ww 1 point cheese sticks, carrot sticks, hard boiled eggs.  All healthy things that will fill me up and stop me from wanting bad stuff.   I love grapes for a snack so I always have them on hand.   Plus those sf packets for the water bottle are great.   My favorite brown bag healthy lunch salad is:
WW core taco salad:
Iceburg lettuce chopped, 1/4 cup salsa, 1/2 tomatoe, ff cheese.  Then I heat up a morning star farm black bean veggie patty crumble that on top and use ff ranch dressing.  Then I have taco salad completely core on ww.   Everyone at work loves it and I never told them it was diet and no one knew.

I am really getting into greek yogurt to.  It is so thick and creamy like pudding I mix whole fruit and splenda with plain yogurt it is awesome.


----------



## lovedvc

flipflopmom said:


> Exhausted, late day at work, but a great run in the rain tonight!!!  It felt sooo good, best speeds yet.., wonder what tomorrow's weigh in will bring.  Yesterday I weighed less at 7 pm than 6 am???  I notice my hands swelling more during the night, who knows??!?  Ate pizza today, but due to work I had no choice.   I am worried about the effects on the scale, really beating myself up about it.  It seems like everytime I go over 1,000 calories, I gain??? I weigh 199, 5'7, and exercise daily.   Is under 1,000 even safe??



Be real careful with that 1000 calories it may backfire on you.  The body needs the proper fuel to burn efficiently.  If you starve it it will go into starvation mode and you will begin to gain.  I am 160, 5'4" and exercise daily also I never eat under 1200.


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo!!!  4 pounds is fabulous, and 26 pounds total, wow.
> 
> Awesome loss, jenn!!  All that exercise must be helping too!!  maybe you need to take a little break, and slow down.



Good try Kathy!  Sorry to tell you but even though I didn't get in my c25k today due to the horrible rain I did 69 minutes with Walk It Out - had to, ate like a junk food addict!   Burned over 3000 calories today for a net deficit of 500.



corinnak said:


> Good morning!  I'm Corinna and I will be your coach this week!
> 
> 
> I'm a SAHM to two great boys, I volunteer in several local theater organizations and I just completed my 4th Half Marathon last weekend.  I've been participating in the Biggest Loser challenges since last January and have found it to be a huge part of my ongoing success.  I am so glad to be a part of the maintainer's team so I can keep on going with my healthy habits as I continue to manage my food addiction.
> 
> I will be back later with some shout-outs, but before I take the kids to school:
> 
> This week on The Biggest Loser, we saw Koli nearly get into trouble because he didn't bring along his lunch.  Fortunately he was rescued by a product placement spot for Subway!
> 
> 3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals?  Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?



Corrina...I think I've seen a few posts from you before...

I like to take fruit - I have a small container that's a cup and I grab some on my way out to eat.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I like WW and LC meals but need a microwave available for those. I love the Chocolate Peppermint Stick LUNA bar and we just discovered the Fiber Plus Antioxidant bars. I like the Dark Chocolate Almond. I usually keep one in my bag that I take everywhere with me so I always have it available in a pinch. Pretzels and crackers I also find helpful to have with me in a pinch.
> 
> Didn't do the 2 miles at 7:30 as my tummy was really angry. Just dropped DD2 off at school and I have to think about taking a shower and getting ready for the day. Hope I don't get called into work later as despite going to sleep early again last night (10pm) I'm still feeling tired. I woke up at 4:30 this morning but fortunately went back to sleep until 5:15 and got up at 5:23.
> 
> TGIF! Enjoy everyone!



I'm going to have to try those Luna bars!  How are you feeling?  Hopefully better!



pjlla said:


> I like to pack a wedge of Laughing Cow cheese, some melba toast rounds, and a small container of mango salsa.   I top the toast with the cheese and put a dollop of salsa on top.  So delicious and easy to pack. vor you like and keeping a few on hand is always a good idea.  I like the Luna bars, but didn't like the fact that most of them were 3 points.  So I buy the mini bars. One point each and a great snack and easy to keep in the purse, glove box, gym bag, etc.



That sounds tasty!



Graciesmom77 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today is a beautiful day here in Ohio. I am sooooo excited to have some nice weather. I think I have that SAD disorder because winter really gets me down and by January, I feel hopless. Today reminds me, yes spring and sun and fresh air all are on their way.
> 
> I am going to start the C25K today. I am nervous, but if I can't do the 60 seconds, I will do what I can and try again in a day or 2. My mom is going to do it with me, though not together, and report our aches and pains to eachother!



Did you start c25k today??



maiziezoe said:


> Down another 2.9 pounds this week bringing my total weight loss to 29.6 pounds since Christmas day. That darn .4 just couldn't come off this morning!  Arg!
> 
> I walked a total of 30 miles since Monday. I ran some of those miles but not enough to count.
> 
> For the last three nights I have had the same dream that I am shopping... in a regular store... with regular clothes. In my dream, I try on dozens of outfits but I am not happy with anything and I leave the store without buying anything. Almost the same exact dream for three nights in a row. I need to find out why I dream of shopping.
> 
> I just looked... this is what it said...
> 
> _Shopping
> To dream that you are shopping, indicates your needs and desires. It also represents opportunities that you come across in life. Consider what you are shopping for and what needs you are try to fulfill. In particular, to dream that you are shopping for food and groceries, signifies your hidden attempt to buy the attention of others.
> *
> To dream that you cannot find what you are shopping for, suggests that you are trying to find a solution to some life problem*. _
> 
> Okay, that's plain crazy.
> 
> Anyway....
> *
> 3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals? Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?*
> 
> I always carry a Fiber One Bar in my purse and I keep a box of South Beach Diet Bars in the car (I might want to take them out of the car now that the weather is getting warmer).
> 
> I also keep little baggies of fat free pretzels (39 pretzels is 2 points) and I have little baggies of blueberries in the fridge.



Okay so what problem are you trying to solve???  I know - which new skinny outfits you're going to buy!!    Are you trying to decide on a trip to see your aunt or anything?  

You go on the weight-loss Anne - that is awesome!!



redwalker said:


> I have pledged a 5lb loss to the pound for pound challenge at the Biggest Loser website.  I would like to see me at 120-125 by the end of this challenge.  I think my back will feel better for it.  IT is a 10 lb loss I need to make.  So, today I have walked/run 8 miles so far. I will finish up  the last 2 later today plus do the Yoga DVD with Bob...thanks! now it is official!



Okay it's out there now...woo hoo!  5 pounds - you will do it!



pjlla said:


> Find some scrapping time!  You deserve it!  I love my scrapping time.... it makes me really feel like I've accomplished something... not like housework that needs to be done over and over and over!
> 
> 
> 
> Well... my "wall" is definitely between 136 and 138-ish.  I have been stuck here for MONTHS now!  I am beyond frustrated with it, but I try to keep reminding myself that it is better than being stuck at 200, which I was for a while.  I hit 135.? Christmas Eve morning and haven't made it back there since!  If I can do it once, I can do it again!!
> 
> Redwalker.... I had a SUPER week this past week with food and exercise.... I made myself a mental goal of two pounds off this week and it worked.  I am making myself another mental goal to get to 135 even this coming Friday.  And I know it will take work.... and lots of it.  But I will just keep muttering to myself... "135, 135, 135.... it is worth it" everytime I am pounding the treadmill and every time I walk past the snack cupboard without opening it.
> 
> Maybe some mini-goals to get to a certain point and then some rewards for staying there?  I know you are at/near goal, so you will need some maintenance rewards!
> 
> Make a public committment here to something and you might stick with it better.  Sorry I don't have any other ideas..............
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... I must admit, you got  me thinking.  And I was SO impressed with Corrina's pictures from last weekend, that I decided after many years here on the DIS, that I would finally post a few pictures.
> 
> Granted, these aren't the best.  In looking for a recent "after" picture I discovered that I am RARELY in pictures... usually behind the camera.  So my "After" picture is from last August... and I am down just a bit from there, but it gives you an idea. Not the best picture of me, but at least it showed all of me!  DD took it during our Mother/Daughter weekend in Baltimore.
> 
> For the "Before" picture...well, at that size the ONLY time I got in pictures  was at Disney!  And this is a DOOSIE!  I am SO horrified by what I see, but it certainly "tells it like it was"!
> 
> Here goes.............
> 
> Me (and DH and DS) in 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in front of "Charm City Cakes" (from the Ace of Cakes show on Food Network) this past August 2009.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........................P
> 
> 
> ETA:  I can't believe how scary it is to post these pictures... especially the "before"!



You look fabulous!!  THANK YOU for posting these... all I can say is WOW!!  Definitely bring them to your exercise class.  What a great feeling to have that lady say that about you.    I showed dd and she couldn't even believe that both pictures were of the same person and that you are now 7 years older than in the first one!  She said you are so pretty.    And I have to add...I said what a great accomplishment and she said, "That'll be you!"    And thanks for your cheer shout out on the exercise thread!


----------



## donac

Good morning.  I broke through my wall this week.  I am at the lowest I have been in several months.  I am down 4 pounds for the week.  I hope I can continue.  I guess the 11000 steps a day are starting to pay off.

It is pouring and windy here in jersey.  I am waiting for ds2 to come home from college for spring break.  I don't know when he is leaving and I don't think I want to know so that I worry less.  

I am going out later to get some new walking shoes.  I may get two pairs. The ones I have now are are not giving me any support in the toe area on the same leg that I have been having knee problems.  I don't know if is related but we shall see.  

Don't have too much planned.  Maybe a haircut.  Most of the day will be walking up and down the basement stairs to make sure we catch any water that comes into the basement before it gets too bad.  We have towels down already.  It only comes in on really bad storms like we are having this weekend.  With the snow melt last week the ground is full of water and that usually means water in the basement. 

Have a great day everyone.  Try to stay dry.


----------



## jennz

I hope your basement stays dry Dona!   11000 steps/day - and that's pretty much doing what you have to right?  Amazing!


----------



## corinnak

Yikes!  Yesterday realy got away from me!  Between appointments and running and going to a show in the evening, I didn't make it back at all yesterday, not even to answer my own quesiton.    Seems like you are taking good care of each other, though.  

Pamela - I have to say, just WOW.  You are transformed!  Your before picture is a double whammy - white clothes and fanny pack, so I agree, it's probably not a perfect reflection of your usual appearance, and you do look beautiful in BOTH photos, but very, very different!

It's going to be another busy one - 5K race with friends this morning followed by set painting for Suburb: the Musical!

Here is a question before I go:

All of us rely on support on this journey - whether on this thread, at home, in a WW or OA meeting, this journey is too long to go alone.  The same is true of the Disney Heroes and Heroines, so today's is a 2 part question, part serious, part fun!  

3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character?  AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Only ended up doing 7 miles and 25 minutes of Yoga yesterday. I was so wiped out from being awake at 4:45 that I went and got in bed at 9 and was asleep by 9:30.
> 
> Of course, this morning, 4:45 the dreaded knock on the bedroom door was heard! "I wet my bed!" UGH! So up I was, changing sheets, changing her pjs, and cleaning her up. Put her back to bed and decided to head downstairs and do the 4 mile workout. I will do the 2 mile after putting DD1 on the bus. I'm planning on doing the BL Yoga early this afternoon and then hope to do 2 or 3 more miles later today after DD2s dentist appt. I have some shows on demand that I would like to watch today.
> 
> So, I will probably be in bed again tonight at 9. I'll watch Gray's and Private Practice tomorrow or over the weekend. I don't plan on taking this weekend off from working out. I will have my drinks but only 1 each night. I really want to make 50 pounds by next weekend. Buying the new bathing suit and jeans on Tuesday next week. I can't wait! I'm 1.2 away from 45 so hopefully I will reach that tomorrow. Just going to really stay focused and watch what I eat this weekend and during the week next week!
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day! This will be our last nice day until about Monday.



Have you tried Good Nights on your daughter?  We still have bet wetting issues some nights and Good Nights are the only thing that will contain him.  On nights when he doesn't wear Good Nights we have a hospital grade absorbsion pad that we put under him.  That keeps the bed dry and I only have to wash the pad.  It is so much easier than having to totally strip the bed.


----------



## jennz

Two huge motivators for me happened yesterday...entered measurements in my bodybugg program and it calculated 83 pounds of fat mass on my body.  That is DISGUSTING!!!  I know what I weigh but to have it broken out like that is grossing me out.  That needs to go down!  Second thing...dfil has booked a week for his kids and families at KY Lake at the end of May - a week w/my judgmental sil and bil   I always feel like I don't measure up with them...so of course I think about my weight.  11 weeks to lose 80 pounds  okay how about 20?


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> Have you tried Good Nights on your daughter?  We still have bet wetting issues some nights and Good Nights are the only thing that will contain him.  On nights when he doesn't wear Good Nights we have a hospital grade absorbsion pad that we put under him.  That keeps the bed dry and I only have to wash the pad.  It is so much easier than having to totally strip the bed.



We have used the Good Nights but they are way too big for her! The Huggies Overnight Pull-ups work well for us it's just finding them. We are going away next weekend so I told her she will have to wear them the two nights we are away as we won't have access to extra sheets and her sister won't like waking up WET! She has gone 10 nights dry and then has 1 or 2 nights in a row of wetting. She is an extremely heavy sleeper so she can't seem to help it! She wet this morning too! Load of laundry is in right now!

Time to go shower so I can run to CVS to get wrapping paper for the party I'm taking DD2 to in a while.  DD1 is going to The World of Wheels show in Boston with some neighbors and their kids. Debbie Ryan from Suite Life on Deck will be there so she is soooooo excited! DH found out that Henry Winkler will be there too! Wish I could go and see THE FONZ!

Sent in my weigh in of 156.6. Stomach is feeling a bit better. I just had a Bagel Thin for breakfast. Time to get moving!


----------



## jennz

corinnak said:


> 3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character?  AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?



The first one who comes to mind is Kronk - love that guy!  He's so positive in every situation!

My support...I would say 80% comes from WISH, but that's because you guys are where I come first.    The rest is from DD and DH.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!

Be sure that you've sent those weight figures to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to donac, if you haven't already.  

, 3TinksAndAnEeyore, hope your DD is feeling better soon.  

Glad that you are in recovery mode from the Princess Race princessbride6205!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm waiting until tomorrow for my official weigh-in, but it just seems to be falling off of me this week! I'm making up for those 3 weeks when it just didn't move. This makes two weeks of doing my planned exercise every day, and sticking to my points target (well, mostly ). I took *Corinna's *advice to heart and I've been extremely careful with the WW points most days, and definitely limiting the 100 cal treats. I'm running 10K tomorrow for the IWISH for St. Patrick's Day virtual race, I'm excited to see how it feels to run just a little lighter!



Go, Maria, go!    You can do this!

Great loss, Ann!    I think you are having that dream because you got rid of all those size 18 clothes lately.  Maybe your brain is trying to tell you not to go regular clothes shopping yet because you have more to lose?    Or are you really excited about buying regular clothes but are scared of your old mindset says "I won't find anything that will fit?"    You're doing great!



redwalker said:


> I have pledged a 5lb loss to the pound for pound challenge at the Biggest Loser website.  I would like to see me at 120-125 by the end of this challenge.  I think my back will feel better for it.  IT is a 10 lb loss I need to make.  So, today I have walked/run 8 miles so far. I will finish up  the last 2 later today plus do the Yoga DVD with Bob...thanks! now it is official!



Go, redwalker, go!    You've come so far, you can make it to the finish!

I know it is really frustrating for folks like you and pjlla and princessbride6205 to be so close to goal and fighting so hard for those last few pounds but it is inspiring to those of us who are so far up the road we can't really even see you to hear about your struggles and triumphs.  It keeps us going!  



NancyIL said:


> My butt is back from the basement after 60 minutes of cardio - all on the Nordic Track for the first time ever! I had been splitting my time between the Nordic Track and exercise bike, but the NT is harder for me. I had planned to take the next 5 week to gradually increase from 46 minutes NT/14 minutes bike to 60 minutes NT - but decided to push myself and do all 60 on the NT today.
> 
> My weight has dropped only 9 pounds since Jan. 1, and I hoped to lose 22 pounds by the original April 16 end of the challenge - 5 weeks from now. On the other hand, my  February and (so far) March workouts have been great, and I can see quite a difference in how I look.



9 pounds in about 9 weeks!    That sounds like a realistic, sustainable loss to me.  And you have an added bonus of seeing improvement in how you look so you know there are more changes than just a number going on in your body.  



tigger813 said:


> Still not feeling great. Don't really feel like eating much. I had some diet root beer and a few pretzel/crackers. The root beer helped me belch so I may just drink that the rest of the day. It's diet and no caffeine! Been lying on the couch this afternoon in my snuggly jammies catching up on my shows. Dozed a few minutes until my mom called and then I got hooked on one of my shows.



, Tracey.  Sorry that you are feeling badly again.  May be time for that doctor visit just to get yourself checkout.  We worry about you.  



donac said:


> Good morning.  I broke through my wall this week.  I am at the lowest I have been in several months.  I am down 4 pounds for the week.  I hope I can continue.  I guess the 11000 steps a day are starting to pay off.
> 
> It is pouring and windy here in jersey.  I am waiting for ds2 to come home from college for spring break.  I don't know when he is leaving and I don't think I want to know so that I worry less.
> 
> I am going out later to get some new walking shoes.  I may get two pairs. The ones I have now are are not giving me any support in the toe area on the same leg that I have been having knee problems.  I don't know if is related but we shall see.
> 
> Don't have too much planned.  Maybe a haircut.  Most of the day will be walking up and down the basement stairs to make sure we catch any water that comes into the basement before it gets too bad.  We have towels down already.  It only comes in on really bad storms like we are having this weekend.  With the snow melt last week the ground is full of water and that usually means water in the basement.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  Try to stay dry.



Great job with the walking and the steps, donac!  Hope the weather cooperates with the new shoes purchase -- you shook off those walking problems before you don't want new ones especially now that you are making good progress.  



corinnak said:


> Yikes!  Yesterday realy got away from me!  Between appointments and running and going to a show in the evening, I didn't make it back at all yesterday, not even to answer my own quesiton.    Seems like you are taking good care of each other, though.
> 
> Pamela - I have to say, just WOW.  You are transformed!  Your before picture is a double whammy - white clothes and fanny pack, so I agree, it's probably not a perfect reflection of your usual appearance, and you do look beautiful in BOTH photos, but very, very different!
> 
> It's going to be another busy one - 5K race with friends this morning followed by set painting for Suburb: the Musical!
> 
> Here is a question before I go:
> 
> All of us rely on support on this journey - whether on this thread, at home, in a WW or OA meeting, this journey is too long to go alone.  The same is true of the Disney Heroes and Heroines, so today's is a 2 part question, part serious, part fun!
> 
> 3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character?  AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?



I'm going to answer the last part of your question first, because it is the easiest.  I get support on my weight loss journey from all of you.  Since being on the WISH boards I've lost 25 pounds and that is much more than I had lost by myself in more that 20 years.  So I say thank you to all my WISH friends!  

For sidekick/supporting character I am going to say Zero the Dog in Nightmare Before Christmas (it is part of Haunted Mansion from Halloween through Christmas at Disneyland).  I've always loved that little ghost dog.  He reminds me of my little dog, Charlie.  

But when I first read this question I was thinking about the big wardrobe in Beauty and the Beast singing 
_When we're human again, good and human again,
Oh, cherie, won't it all be top drawer?
I'll wear lipstick and rouge and I won't be so huge,
Why I'll easily fit through that door!
I'll exude savoir faire, I'll have gowns, I'll have hair!
It's my prayer to be human again!_

Boy, I can so relate to that song!   



jennz said:


> Two huge motivators for me happened yesterday...entered measurements in my bodybugg program and it calculated 83 pounds of fat mass on my body.  That is DISGUSTING!!!  I know what I weigh but to have it broken out like that is grossing me out.  That needs to go down!  Second thing...dfil has booked a week for his kids and families at KY Lake at the end of May - a week w/my judgmental sil and bil   I always feel like I don't measure up with them...so of course I think about my weight.  11 weeks to lose 80 pounds  okay how about 20?



Phooey on the judgmental in-laws!    That's what wine is for!  

I'm off to a chess tournament and then a symphony tonight.  Tomorrow is crack the whip time to get that science fair project done but I try and check in tomorrow sometime.

Have a great week-end all!


----------



## pjlla

redwalker said:


> I have pledged a 5lb loss to the pound for pound challenge at the Biggest Loser website.  I would like to see me at 120-125 by the end of this challenge.  I think my back will feel better for it.  IT is a 10 lb loss I need to make.  So, today I have walked/run 8 miles so far. I will finish up  the last 2 later today plus do the Yoga DVD with Bob...thanks! now it is official!



Way to go on the public committment!  And it was for a good cause too, so double bonus!  



Graciesmom77 said:


> Pjlla,
> 
> Seeing pics like yours gives me hope that maybe I can do this. You are amazing!!!!! I am very proud of you and congratulate you on all your hard work!!!



Thank you!  You can do this!  Two years ago I never imagined that I would even hit the 150s... it seemed like a  pipe dream... but the fact that I have hit my initial goal TWICE and lowered my goal both times amazes even me!  Not sure why it "clicked" this time and not the other 50 times it seems like I started WW, but I'm sure glad it did.



jennz said:


> Good try Kathy!  Sorry to tell you but even though I didn't get in my c25k today due to the horrible rain I did 69 minutes with Walk It Out - had to, ate like a junk food addict!   Burned over 3000 calories today for a net deficit of 500.
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!!  THANK YOU for posting these... all I can say is WOW!!  Definitely bring them to your exercise class.  What a great feeling to have that lady say that about you.    I showed dd and she couldn't even believe that both pictures were of the same person and that you are now 7 years older than in the first one!  She said you are so pretty.    And I have to add...I said what a great accomplishment and she said, "That'll be you!"    And thanks for your cheer shout out on the exercise thread!



Thank you... I wasn't even thinking about how much OLDER I am in the second picture!    Nice of DD to give you that encouragement!  And keep up with that exercise..... a little healthy competition to keep moving is GREAT!



donac said:


> Good morning.  I broke through my wall this week.  I am at the lowest I have been in several months.  I am down 4 pounds for the week.  I hope I can continue.  I guess the 11000 steps a day are starting to pay off.
> 
> It is pouring and windy here in jersey.  I am waiting for ds2 to come home from college for spring break.  I don't know when he is leaving and I don't think I want to know so that I worry less.
> 
> I am going out later to get some new walking shoes.  I may get two pairs. The ones I have now are are not giving me any support in the toe area on the same leg that I have been having knee problems.  I don't know if is related but we shall see.
> 
> Don't have too much planned.  Maybe a haircut.  Most of the day will be walking up and down the basement stairs to make sure we catch any water that comes into the basement before it gets too bad.  We have towels down already.  It only comes in on really bad storms like we are having this weekend.  With the snow melt last week the ground is full of water and that usually means water in the basement.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  Try to stay dry.



Good luck keeping the basement dry.  Seems like you have taken some proactive steps to keep problems to a minimum.

FOUR POUNDS!  That is great.  I am envious.  And I would definitely try some new shoes if you have been having any problems/pains.  You might be surprised how much it helps.



corinnak said:


> Yikes!  Yesterday realy got away from me!  Between appointments and running and going to a show in the evening, I didn't make it back at all yesterday, not even to answer my own quesiton.    Seems like you are taking good care of each other, though.
> 
> Pamela - I have to say, just WOW.  You are transformed!  Your before picture is a double whammy - white clothes and fanny pack, so I agree, it's probably not a perfect reflection of your usual appearance, and you do look beautiful in BOTH photos, but very, very different!
> 
> It's going to be another busy one - 5K race with friends this morning followed by set painting for Suburb: the Musical!
> 
> Here is a question before I go:
> 
> All of us rely on support on this journey - whether on this thread, at home, in a WW or OA meeting, this journey is too long to go alone.  The same is true of the Disney Heroes and Heroines, so today's is a 2 part question, part serious, part fun!
> 
> 3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character?  AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?



Thanks for the compliments.  And YES, that white sweater and light jeans plus a fanny pack probably wasn't my best fashion choice!!    But when you are overweight and cheap you wear whatever you own that fits.  And the fanny pack.... I can't go to Disney without it!  

QOTD answer:  Without taking a long time to think about it, my favorite Disney sidekick is  probably Dorey from Finding Nemo.  She is funny and dopey and doesn't even realize how big her problem is!! So she is happy to just stay positive and "just keep swimming!"   She is also smarter and stronger than she realizes.... probably like most of us!

The MAJORITY of my weight loss support comes from just two places....my Mom and my friends here on the WISH board.  I don't really have any close friends IRL, I don't live near any of my family and as much as I love them all, other than my Mom we don't talk real often.  DD (and to some extent DS) are as supportive as they can be, but at their age(s) they don't totally understand it and they are, of course, pretty wrapped up in their own lives.  But they are good for the occasional high -five when I share a good morning on the scale or a NSV.   I don't share a lot with DH because he struggles with his own weight and I don't want him to think that I am trying to "talk him into" joining WW or trying to rub salt in a wound.  He is, as most of us are, very sensitive about his weight.  But he is good for the occasional compliment, especially when I am wearing something new or when I am dressed up for something.  

But mostly.... it is YOU FOLKS HERE!!  



jennz said:


> Two huge motivators for me happened yesterday...entered measurements in my bodybugg program and it calculated 83 pounds of fat mass on my body.  That is DISGUSTING!!!  I know what I weigh but to have it broken out like that is grossing me out.  That needs to go down!  Second thing...dfil has booked a week for his kids and families at KY Lake at the end of May - a week w/my judgmental sil and bil   I always feel like I don't measure up with them...so of course I think about my weight.  11 weeks to lose 80 pounds  okay how about 20?




Heck, if you were on BL on tv, you could lose 80 pounds in 11 weeks (especially if you were a 400 pound man!!)... but 20 in 11 weeks sounds much more realistic for those of us stick here in real life!  It might be tough, but with a solid plan it could be done.  When I started WW again in January of 2008 I had a goal to get to a certain weight by the time we went to WDW in April.... I lost 35+ pounds in those 14 weeks, so it can be done!  Good luck.



Morning all!  

Thanks so much to everyone for their nice words about my pictures.  It was SCARY to post those!!  

I used a handful of Flex points for a big dinner and dessert last night and it was such an unusual feeling to be SO FULL after dinner.  I'm not sure I was totally comfortable with the feeling.  It's not like I stuffed myself with Chinese food sad2 but I did have an additional half serving of the main course than I had originally planned... and I ended the evening with a large scoop of regular ice cream with a bit of marshmallow sauce.    But trying to be guilt free about that decision.  I had the points to use and I USED them.  

I'm going to call my neighbor in a few minutes to see if she would like to walk again today.  I really enjoyed our 7 mile walk the other day.  If she isn't available I will do a 4 mi run instead.  

Nothing on the schedule for today so I am hoping to fit in some scrapbooking time later.  I have to catch up a bit on housework, but both of the kids need to step up to the plate and give a bit of help with that.  I will do the laundry   and fix the meals, but DD and DS can run the vacuume and pick up their pig-stys (also known as their bedrooms!!).  

Tomorrow DD and I are off to Harvard for the YMCA State Swim Championships.  Hopefully it won't be too long a day.

I'm going to update my WISH journal and call my neighbor! Have a SUPER SATURDAY!.............P


----------



## Craftydawn

Hi everyone. It has been a long time since I have posted anything on here, lurk mainly. I am pretty sure that is why I have been having difficulty holding myself accountable for my food/exercise decisions. Between working full-time and school full-time, I haven't been able to put my health first full-time. NO MORE EXCUSES!  

I really enjoy reading all of the posts, but most days I get very behind. This is such an active board! 

As this is my birthday weekend, I know I will be tempted by bad food choices. We went for dinner last night and my choices weren't great. I did tell DH that I WANT a nice salad for dinner tonight (rather than steak or something else with too many calories) so I will probably just go to the grocery store and buy a bunch of healthy items to make a really big (but not over-the-top) salad. Tomorrow, my actual birthday, will be the traditional boiled dinner...Corned beef and cabbage. LOVE IT! One time a year I allow myself this.

Last night as an early birthday gift I bought The Firm Transfirmation workout set. I do tend to stick with The Firm workouts pretty easily when I start up. I have been sporadically doing the WATP workouts and do love them, but feel I need to jumpstart my workouts a little more to stick with it.

Thank you all for being an inspiration! I LOVE seeing the before/after photos. Those definitely keep the motivation going so I can be the one posting my photos one day.

Have a great day everyone!!

Dawn


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

yes!! Got a workout in. Granted I had to stop twice because my family is a bunch of big babies that "needed me" for something but I got 30 minutes of BL for Wii in.
Of course now I have a wicked headache. 

Hopefully I can walk this week too. It's going to rain until Wed so I should be able to get out then. It's also supposed to get up to 60º!!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning! 

I did my 10K in 70 minutes, a Personal Record (PR) for me! I was really excited until dh told me he finished in 57 minutes, but then I remembered we're racing ourselves, not each other. That's something good to remember when you see someone had a huge loss and you, well, didn't -- every person's body is different, and some weeks will be awesome, others not so much. This was an awesome week for me! I'm down 5.6 lbs, which I really think is a result of playing with 2 ounces for 3 weeks -- that's just how I lost this time, sometimes it's 1-2 a week, sometimes nothing happens for awhile and it all flushes out at once. It is a little ironic that tonight is my big splurge meal and now I'm not sure I want to eat it -- but I know I should, because if I don't by Tuesday I'll be feeling really deprived, and I need my indulgence well out of the way before my next weigh-in! I'm having Greek pizza (feta, tomatoes, kalamata olives, onions) with added pepperoni for dinner. 

I am at my lowest weight in years, and it's starting to freak me out. I definitely have a fear of failure, but I'm also afraid of success, too. I don't really know why, but...I can tell this is the time when I'm going to have to mentally get it together. The diet and exercise felt easy this week and my body is not too sore (I even missed one 5M I had hoped to add in). I'm not sure whether it's better to think about it, or try not to, just keep doing what I've been doing and see what happens? My dh doesn't understand it at all, he thinks I should just be totally motivated by success. And I am, I just...?

Can I give a shout out to *Pam?!* You look absolutely amazing, what a fantastic transformation! You and *Corinna* give me hope!

3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character? AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?

I'm going with the first one that popped into my head, Mushu the Dragon from Mulan. He's funny, and he's the sidekick of a strong heroine -- if she can save China, Mulan must have some pretty great help by her side! I definitely get support from my dh, and also from WISH. The BL thread is awesome! I'm also on the Leaners thread, which has helped tremendously, as the focus there on training for races while getting healthy and losing weight, so I get a good balance of weight loss and what you have to do to be able to have the energy to run 30 miles a week! 

Maria


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla!!!!! You look awesome girl!!! I hate you!, well not really but woozer, I need to get my butt in gear!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

donac said:


> Welcome to COW 10
> 
> 
> Eat at least one grain a day and try a new one during the week  (1 point for each day and 1 point for the new grain)



Can you give me some examples of what you consider a grain. My brain is in a fog today.


----------



## pjlla

Craftydawn said:


> Hi everyone. It has been a long time since I have posted anything on here, lurk mainly. I am pretty sure that is why I have been having difficulty holding myself accountable for my food/exercise decisions. Between working full-time and school full-time, I haven't been able to put my health first full-time. NO MORE EXCUSES!
> 
> I really enjoy reading all of the posts, but most days I get very behind. This is such an active board!
> 
> As this is my birthday weekend, I know I will be tempted by bad food choices. We went for dinner last night and my choices weren't great. I did tell DH that I WANT a nice salad for dinner tonight (rather than steak or something else with too many calories) so I will probably just go to the grocery store and buy a bunch of healthy items to make a really big (but not over-the-top) salad. Tomorrow, my actual birthday, will be the traditional boiled dinner...Corned beef and cabbage. LOVE IT! One time a year I allow myself this.
> 
> Last night as an early birthday gift I bought The Firm Transfirmation workout set. I do tend to stick with The Firm workouts pretty easily when I start up. I have been sporadically doing the WATP workouts and do love them, but feel I need to jumpstart my workouts a little more to stick with it.
> 
> Thank you all for being an inspiration! I LOVE seeing the before/after photos. Those definitely keep the motivation going so I can be the one posting my photos one day.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!
> 
> Dawn



First of all   HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  Enjoy your special day... and enjoy your corned beef and cabbage!  Have a bite for me!  I love it but cabbage is the ONE THING that I know DH HATES so I never make it.... but I do love it!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> yes!! Got a workout in. Granted I had to stop twice because my family is a bunch of big babies that "needed me" for something but I got 30 minutes of BL for Wii in.
> Of course now I have a wicked headache.
> 
> Hopefully I can walk this week too. It's going to rain until Wed so I should be able to get out then. It's also supposed to get up to 60º!!!!



Yup.... Nor'Eastern heading up this way too.. supposed to bring some lousy weather.  Glad you were able to do your 30 minutes, despite being needed.  Did you warn them before you started?  When the kids were a bit younger I used to give a 5 minute warning before I would start exercising.... if they needed a snack or had a question or needed... WHATEVER... they had 5 minutes to ask or then they had to wait until I was done with my exercise.  They are older now (and more used to my exercise schedule) so it is rarely a problem now.  Sorry about the headache.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I did my 10K in 70 minutes, a Personal Record (PR) for me! I was really excited until dh told me he finished in 57 minutes, but then I remembered we're racing ourselves, not each other. That's something good to remember when you see someone had a huge loss and you, well, didn't -- every person's body is different, and some weeks will be awesome, others not so much. This was an awesome week for me! I'm down 5.6 lbs, which I really think is a result of playing with 2 ounces for 3 weeks -- that's just how I lost this time, sometimes it's 1-2 a week, sometimes nothing happens for awhile and it all flushes out at once. It is a little ironic that tonight is my big splurge meal and now I'm not sure I want to eat it -- but I know I should, because if I don't by Tuesday I'll be feeling really deprived, and I need my indulgence well out of the way before my next weigh-in! I'm having Greek pizza (feta, tomatoes, kalamata olives, onions) with added pepperoni for dinner.
> 
> I am at my lowest weight in years, and it's starting to freak me out. I definitely have a fear of failure, but I'm also afraid of success, too. I don't really know why, but...I can tell this is the time when I'm going to have to mentally get it together. The diet and exercise felt easy this week and my body is not too sore (I even missed one 5M I had hoped to add in). I'm not sure whether it's better to think about it, or try not to, just keep doing what I've been doing and see what happens? My dh doesn't understand it at all, he thinks I should just be totally motivated by success. And I am, I just...?
> 
> Can I give a shout out to *Pam?!* You look absolutely amazing, what a fantastic transformation! You and *Corinna* give me hope!
> 
> 3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character? AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?
> 
> I'm going with the first one that popped into my head, Mushu the Dragon from Mulan. He's funny, and he's the sidekick of a strong heroine -- if she can save China, Mulan must have some pretty great help by her side! I definitely get support from my dh, and also from WISH. The BL thread is awesome! I'm also on the Leaners thread, which has helped tremendously, as the focus there on training for races while getting healthy and losing weight, so I get a good balance of weight loss and what you have to do to be able to have the energy to run 30 miles a week!
> 
> Maria



You had a GREAT PR time!  I'm envious.  I'm only up to 4 mi at a time so far... I've got a while before I can do 10K (isn't that 6.2 mi??).  And thanks so much for my shout out!  You brought a smile to my face!!  

And a shout-out RIGHT BACK AT YOU... for hitting a new low weight!  It is truly an amazing feeling, isn't it?  Work hard at keeping your head in the right place and you should be at goal in no time!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> pjlla!!!!! You look awesome girl!!! I hate you!, well not really but woozer, I need to get my butt in gear!!



Thanks for the compliment!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can you give me some examples of what you consider a grain. My brain is in a fog today.



Just hopping in here to mention quinoa.  It is very tasty and quick cooking and fairly easy to find.... plus high protein.  


I had my 7 mi walk with my friend this morning, so I am feeling pumped about  being done with my workout.  It goes SO quickly when we are walking and talking together.... so much better than the treadmill and tv.  Next time I'm going to see if she is up for 10 miles!  

I've had a delicious low point lunch... the dishes are done and lunch is put out for the others.  Now off to update my WISH journal, check on laundry and head to my scrapping space!!........P


----------



## my3princes

Saturday's QOTD:  My favorite sidekick is Tinkerbell.  Peter Pan would have been a nobody without Tink   My biggest supporter is my DH, but my kids give great support too.  Actually I don't have anyone in my life that doesn't support me though lately people have mentioned that I'm looking too skinny.  Silly people haven't seen me in a bathing suit


----------



## donac

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can you give me some examples of what you consider a grain. My brain is in a fog today.





These may not be realistically grains but whole wheat, brown rice, bran, any whole grain cereal such as oatmeal or other whole grain cereal.

I know I wasn't too clear on that.  Thanks for asking. 


Ds2 came home.  For about 15 minutes we were all home.  And then they were gone.  Dh and ds2 went out to a movie.  Ds1 went to meet some friends they were going to go to gamble in Atlantic City.  It was a friend's birthday the other day and this is what he wanted to do.  Ds's gf just turned 21 last year so they can all finally go.  Ds2 is only 19 so he couldn't join them.

I got a new pair of sneakers this morning.  I wear pants and sneakers all the time at work.  I am not a fashion plate and I do what I have to do to keep my feet happy.  I also bought a pair of hiking shoes which are very stable.  I could fit into a woman's 10 but it was not comfortable.  They didn't have any 11's but I think it would have been too big.  I ended up getting a men's 8 1/2 which are so comfortable.

I can't believe the weight losses this week.  I finally break through and I thought I had a chance but with some of the other losses I have seen I will be lucky if I am in the top 10.  Congrats everyone who has had a big loss this week.  

Off to get my sewing machine out.  I promised dh I would sew a new patch to his shirt.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## 50sjayne

Catching up a little. Read/skimmed everything but too weak to multiquote lol. Had split days off this week-- too old for that crap. Glad to see the board still so busy--it's great. It's nice for us nosy people to just witness real peoples lives, personal triumphs and struggles. 
Up a pound this week. Weighed myself after the Academy awards and was up 2 pounds, then I had my period and was down 3 pounds 2 days later...Guess I thought that gave me a pass so I proceeded to eat everything in sight. Oh well. Going to Costco today and getting a new scale-- this one jumps around too much. I'll weigh myself 5 times and get a different weight each time. Decided at some point in the week pick out clothes for Palm springs, got my summer clothes out and only have one pair of capris/shorts I fit into lol. It's ok 'cause they're white and I have some black jeans I can take but I know I need to lay off on the shirt collecting and look for pants lol. Good motivation too as I have some shirts that fit but are a little tight. Been playing with my camera trying to get used to it. I'll get some pics of me in Palm Springs for some before and after shots. Pjilla you look like Alice! Actually looking forward to getting my drivers license renewed, every time I get Id'd people keep looking skeptically at the picture, to me then to the picture again lol. (Bless them I'm 41)

Luvbaloo I kept thinking of the tires and the dishes all week, as I kept on breaking and shooting. I think I'm back on track now lol. I'm sure it has something to do with the weather here lately it is insanely awful--rainy and so cold there was actually a few snowflakes on the Valley floor  a few days ago. I didn't see any of course....Today there is some sun though. Think I will go for a bike ride. I've also been having nasty periods-lots of cramping and heavy flow--after being on the pill for 20 years with 0 cramps and almost non existant flow-- I'm still just not used to it. Of course my husband is always very happy about it.... Lol. 

Brown bag? I've just simplified my lunch to an apple and some flavored water at work-I've really been liking the crystal light lemonade. I still have bags of marked down christmas popcorn also so I'll eat a little of that if I remember to bring some for my locker. The Target tin popcorn was really good. 
Fav sidekick? Tigger! Always been a favorite.

sidenote: update on Kiara the big calico with Uti--was scooping the litterboxes last night and she jumped right in so I checked and she had a great #1 so looks to be completely cured! I thought she was doing well but no proof. I've just started putting the acv in their water-figure it couldn't hurt anyone...


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon everyone.  Congrats to those who saw the scale go down yesterday, and hugs to those who didn't.  We all have those weeks, and we must perservere through them.  

Fri qotd- my fav quick lunch for work is the ww frozen santa fe beans and rice meal.  I'll throw some extra beans or corn or chicken with it too.  Last weekend, we had an unplanned picnic because it was such a gorgeous day so I threw yogurt, apples, bananas, cheese sticks and chex mix in a bag and we went to the park.  Mini bagels would have been better than the chex mix but we didn't have any.  

Sat qotd- I love piglet.  He is so cautious, but can be very strong and a great support for pooh bear.  Funny, I think whenever we're at crystal palace, piglet is the only one I have to be in the picture for.  

Jenn- Nice work on the exercise.  Is walk it out a wii fit game?  I hadn't been on in over a week and got yelled at the other night.  On the 83 pounds of body fat, some of that is supposed to be there, right?  You are doing so great this month, I'd bet you could push and lose 20 pounds in 11 weeks.  

Pamela- Thank you for posting your pictures.  I also didn't think the first one was too bad, but I think I look similar to that now, but the second picture is amazing.  I thought at first it must be your daughter.  You look so much younger in that picture.  You should be so proud.  

Dona- Whoo hoo!!  congrats on your loss this week!!  That persistance does pay off.  

Maria-  Wow, 5.6 is amazing!!  Congrats on your new pr!!  

Craftydawn- Happy Birthday!!  Enjoy your special day, and celebrate.  Sounds like you have a nice salad planned to even out the splurges.  Enjoy.

We had a busy morning.  Did a little housework and then met some old friends for bkfst at panera and went to the park, and then Michael had his first pinewood derby race.  His car came in 4th every time, (out of 4), but he was sooooo good about it.  Did not get upset at all.  We'll go back later for the finals and awards, and every cub scout gets a medal, so that will be nice.  His car was cute, he made it into the shape of a pencil, but it wasn't very aerodynamic, and we had some trouble with the wheels, so all in all, I was happy it made it all the way down the track.  I told him next year we'll get a little more technical help.  It was fun.  

Well, I got my tax refund back, and have decided to surprise michael with a wdw trip at the end of august.  I'm going to wait til april, and hope for free dining, and I just figured out that the Halloween party might start the friday night before labor day, and I'm planning to go into labor day weekend, so that would be so much fun.  I'm not going to tell him until the day we'll leave.  I was going to wait til we were in the car and let him figure it out, but after thinking about it, I think he might be sad if he doesn't say goodbye to our guinea pig fredward before he leaves.  

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## mikamah

I forgot the most important part of todays qotd.  Everyone here on the wish board is by far my biggest support in my weight loss journey.  I actually just quit ww again because I wasn't getting to the meetings, and thought an extra hour here is actually more support than i was getting at the meetings.  My db and dsil are also very supportive, but on a day to day basis, it's you guys.


----------



## redwalker

I was going to post a before and after photo of myself. Not sure how to do it. Pjilla can you help?


----------



## jennz

Hey Kathy - Walk It Out is a wii game, not on wii fit.  You can do it w/a nunchuck and remote, the balance board, or a ddr mat.  I just use the nunchuck and remote so that I can move around the room while I'm doing it.  I got it a few weeks ago when Amazon had it on sale for $20.  It is so fun!  You walk on the island to different songs and each step earns points so you can buy things.  Super simple right?  But addicting!  DD and I did it for 48 minutes today.

And yes part of that 83 pounds should be there, true...still...yuck!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, everyone! Feeling a lot better today. Had some pizza at a b'day party but skipped the cake! Not sure what we're having for supper. Think I'll save the chicken for tomorrow. I was going to workout today but I think I'll just chill today. I did a lot during the week. I'll get some time in tomorrow and may buy my size 8 jeans after church while DD1 is at choir or run over after.

QOTD: My favorite sidekick is: Mike Wazowski from Monsters, Inc. Not sure why but could be that he's Billy Crystal who I adore and I love saying the name! We watch this movie whenever anyone is sick in the house. Don't know why it just sort of happened like that one day! Of course I also like Tigger but Mike always sticks out to me.

My main support is Redwalker who really got me started on this journey and all of you here! I get my strength to continue each day from all of you! I'm within 10 pounds of my goal so I will continue working. My DH and DDs are also important in this journey. DH always looks impressed by my numbers and I think he likes my new body though he never complained about the old one! 

Time to think about supper and my DRINK. I didn't have one yesterday except for some schnapps at bedtime that helped settle my stomach. 

It's yucky weather here so it's a good night for a movie and some snuggle time on the couch.

DD1 met Debbie Ryan and came home start struck. I'll have to take her camera to get the photos developed tomorrow. She said Debbie was really nice and she didn't mind waiting an hour in line to meet her.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend! Don't forget about your clocks at 2am. May just take DD1 to church with me tomorrow as DD2 is a bit grumpy and will probably be still tired from the birthday party in the morning so she can hang out with Daddy in the morning.


----------



## flipflopmom

Afternoon all.  It's been a lazy kind of day here.  I fell asleep on the couch at 7 last night after a VERY long week, so I was up at 5.  Thought I'd work on stuff for grad school, instead I looked up running techniques, socks, bras...   

It was a nice morning, so I took the girls with me to the park for my run.  They enjoyed the playtime, and I counted my laps by what they were doing when I passed them. Ended up doing 3 miles in 36 minutes, and that's with a 3 year old on the last 1/2 mile holding my finger and asking me to carry her.  It might would have been 35 1/2 otherwise.    Came back and took at looonng bath with a book, something I don't get to indulge in often.

DH is working today, and we're just being rather lazy.  Had an indulgent lunch of Triscuits, cheese, hummus, and a few slivers of deli turkey.  I am still full 4 hours later.  No dinner for me. 

Going to try to straighten up and do a bit of laundry so DH can come home to a peaceful environment.


----------



## jenanderson

Hello Everyone!  Report cards are all written and my conferences are done!  I spent a bit of time with the family (I had neglected them this past week) and I had some time off today.  So...that means it is time to catch up here!  


*3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals? Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share? *
I don't know if I really have any that would be good.  I still struggle with this.  I often find myself staring into our pantry wondering what I should have for a snack or what I should bring to work for lunch.  I have to say that this is one area I need to improve on.

*3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character? AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?*
I don't know how to pick just one sidekick/supporting character.  I love them all!    Support on my weight loss journey has been very complicated.  The biggest and most important support has come from good friend who goes to WW meetings with me.  She sends me encouraging cards at least once a week, e-mails me on a regular basis and just makes me feel okay about this whole journey.  I would like to say the next person is DH.  Out of nowhere, he decided to run with me on my first day of the C25K and has been running with me since.  The hard part is, I have lost 26 pounds and I have yet to feel like he looks at me differently.  I would love to have him acknowledge the fact that I do look good at this point.  I know that I look different (today just for fun, when I changed into my running clothes, I took my pants off without even undoing the button - there is a huge change in my body at this point).  I struggle with the support I get from him.  I know that a huge chunk of my support comes from this thread.  It is here that I can be honest and not judged, find support when I struggle, feel like I am making a difference to other people when I post and so much more.  Depending on this thread for the majority of my support is difficult though because there are days when I feel like I just cannot keep up here because life is busy.  

Speaking of support and honesty...last night I went to see Alice in Wonderland at the theater with the family.  I loved the movie (I really love the Mad Hatter)...it was really an interesting film.  Anyway...I will admit...I had MOVIE THEATER POPCORN WITH BUTTER!  After losing 4 pounds in one week, I ate it!  I am hoping it will not really hurt since I did not eat a huge amount like I normally would and I am keeping everything else in control and I am putting in some serious running miles this weekend.  To be honest, I just wanted it and I really did think about it before I ate it and still decided it was worth it to me.

Today I ran 5K in 32 minutes - a personal best for me.  We ran 1 miles with an average pace of 9:32!  We also walked for a distance when we finished with our 5K.  I did not do any other exercising today though.  Tomorrow DH and I will planning on doing 10K so I hope the weather cooperates!    I will also do some cross training tomorrow morning.

*Corinna - *Will you be at the Lucky 7 this weekend?  I am having nightmares about it!    In my dreams I have shown up in jeans that were too tight and they wouldn't let me go because I couldn't run in the jeans...I have shown up at the race late and was chased by brooms as they tried to "sweep" me off the course...and I have tripped and needed an ambulance to come take me away!  I will be glad when I actually complete a first official race and now a bit more what to expect!  

Alright - time to sign off.  I hope everyone is having a great weekend!
Jen


----------



## princessbride6205

jenanderson said:


> Speaking of support and honesty...last night I went to see Alice in Wonderland at the theater with the family.  I loved the movie (I really love the Mad Hatter)...it was really an interesting film.  Anyway...I will admit...I had MOVIE THEATER POPCORN WITH BUTTER!  After losing 4 pounds in one week, I ate it!  I am hoping it will not really hurt since I did not eat a huge amount like I normally would and I am keeping everything else in control and I am putting in some serious running miles this weekend.  *To be honest, I just wanted it and I really did think about it before I ate it and still decided it was worth it to me.*
> <snip>
> 
> *Corinna - *Will you be at the Lucky 7 this weekend?  I am having nightmares about it!    In my dreams I have shown up in jeans that were too tight and they wouldn't let me go because I couldn't run in the jeans...I have shown up at the race late and was chased by brooms as they tried to "sweep" me off the course...and I have tripped and needed an ambulance to come take me away!  I will be glad when I actually complete a first official race and now a bit more what to expect!
> 
> Alright - time to sign off.  I hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> Jen


I think you're on the right track with the splurge food. A key is to really think about the food - and you did that. Sometimes, a treat really feels worth it. As long as that's not a frequent habit, I don't think it's a bad thing. And at least it's not a treat that's in the house. That's the other bonus, this was an isolated splurge - one snack isn't going to ruin your weight loss for the entire week. 
I had a panic nightmare before the Princess too - arrived late, not in the right clothes, etc. The brooms bit cracked me up!


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> Thanks, everyone! Feeling a lot better today. Had some pizza at a b'day party but skipped the cake! Not sure what we're having for supper. Think I'll save the chicken for tomorrow. I was going to workout today but I think I'll just chill today. I did a lot during the week. I'll get some time in tomorrow and may buy my size 8 jeans after church while DD1 is at choir or run over after.
> 
> QOTD: My favorite sidekick is: Mike Wazowski from Monsters, Inc. Not sure why but could be that he's Billy Crystal who I adore and I love saying the name! We watch this movie whenever anyone is sick in the house. Don't know why it just sort of happened like that one day! Of course I also like Tigger but Mike always sticks out to me.
> 
> My main support is Redwalker who really got me started on this journey and all of you here! I get my strength to continue each day from all of you! I'm within 10 pounds of my goal so I will continue working. My DH and DDs are also important in this journey. DH always looks impressed by my numbers and I think he likes my new body though he never complained about the old one!
> 
> Time to think about supper and my DRINK. I didn't have one yesterday except for some schnapps at bedtime that helped settle my stomach.
> 
> It's yucky weather here so it's a good night for a movie and some snuggle time on the couch.
> 
> DD1 met Debbie Ryan and came home start struck. I'll have to take her camera to get the photos developed tomorrow. She said Debbie was really nice and she didn't mind waiting an hour in line to meet her.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend! Don't forget about your clocks at 2am. May just take DD1 to church with me tomorrow as DD2 is a bit grumpy and will probably be still tired from the birthday party in the morning so she can hang out with Daddy in the morning.



Thanks Tigger! I am so glad you joined me on this!  So proud of you for sticking with it.  I know you have gained back so many years of your life! It truly is wonderful to see.   We will get to be in our 90s together now! We just have to make sure our guys join us!  You are quite a big support to me too. Thanks for all that you say and do!


----------



## corinnak

There went Saturday!  I am going to try my best to catch up on my responses here - I do appologize if I miss anyone - I really don't mean to leave anyone out!



jennz said:


> Two huge motivators for me happened yesterday...entered measurements in my bodybugg program and it calculated 83 pounds of fat mass on my body.  That is DISGUSTING!!!  I know what I weigh but to have it broken out like that is grossing me out.  That needs to go down!  Second thing...dfil has booked a week for his kids and families at KY Lake at the end of May - a week w/my judgmental sil and bil  I always feel like I don't measure up with them...so of course I think about my weight.  11 weeks to lose 80 pounds  okay how about 20?



Wow - that's amazing that it tells you that number!  It sounds like it is motivating for you - it's amazing how sometimes just a little shift in perspective or the way information is presented impacts our thinking in a totally new way.

I hear you about the judgmental IL's - 80 pounds in 11 weeks does sound like one of the guys on BL.  You can definitely lose enough in 11 weeks to make a difference, though!  





tigger813 said:


> We have used the Good Nights but they are way too big for her! The Huggies Overnight Pull-ups work well for us it's just finding them. We are going away next weekend so I told her she will have to wear them the two nights we are away as we won't have access to extra sheets and her sister won't like waking up WET! She has gone 10 nights dry and then has 1 or 2 nights in a row of wetting. She is an extremely heavy sleeper so she can't seem to help it! She wet this morning too! Load of laundry is in right now!



We started using the Target brand pull-up pants on my younger DS a while back when he'd have accidents about once every 2-3 weeks.  Which is not that often, but often enough to prefer not to have to get up in the middle of the night if it could be prevented.  He really resisted wearing them at first, but when you travel, like you say, it's so much more important to stay dry.  So we called them "special pants" and talked about how kids much bigger than him wear them.  Even some teenagers, I said (I read it somewhere) and he wore them regularly until...oh, about a month or two ago.  I hope it goes well for you with the travelling!



jennz said:


> The first one who comes to mind is Kronk - love that guy!  He's so positive in every situation!
> 
> My support...I would say 80% comes from WISH, but that's because you guys are where I come first.    The rest is from DD and DH.



You know what I love about this QOTD (admittedly my own!) is that you guys are thinking of supporting characters that I hadn't even thought of!  It's so great that WISH is so helpful to you!




princessbride6205 said:


> Hi Corinna!  Glad to have you as our coach.
> For a super-portable meal, I like Clif Chocolate Chip bars. When I'm having a day that's too crazy to get a healthy lunch, I pack these. I've been doing the Progresso Light soups (despite the crazy sodium) because they are only 0-1 point and have a serving of veg. I'm trying to get away from so many Lean Cuisines because the only ones I like have white pasta or white pizza crust. Their Roasted Veggie pizza is a fave, though. Almonds and raisins were my GO TO snacks on my WDW trip last weekend.
> 
> 
> I had a loss of 0.2 pounds this week. I'll take it!



Every little loss helps, I say!  

Those Clif Chocolate Chip bars are pretty tasty and grain-filled, too!  I hear you on the Lean Cuisines.  I used them a lot the first 6 months I was back on track, but you're right, it's a lot of white flour and these days I'm more likely to think of that and pass them up, too.  Have you tried any of the Amy's meals?  Some of them are higher in calories, but some of them are workable.  The Brown Rice and Tofu bowl is pretty good, I thought.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm waiting until tomorrow for my official weigh-in, but it just seems to be falling off of me this week! I'm making up for those 3 weeks when it just didn't move. This makes two weeks of doing my planned exercise every day, and sticking to my points target (well, mostly ). I took *Corinna's *advice to heart and I've been extremely careful with the WW points most days, and definitely limiting the 100 cal treats. I'm running 10K tomorrow for the IWISH for St. Patrick's Day virtual race, I'm excited to see how it feels to run just a little lighter!



Maria, I can barely remember what that advice even was....Did I say to use the point for substantial foods?  Apparently, I'm so overbrimming with advice, I don't even remember what I said anymore.    Whatever it was, I'm glad what you have been doing has worked so well for you!




maiziezoe said:


> Down another 2.9 pounds this week bringing my total weight loss to 29.6 pounds since Christmas day. That darn .4 just couldn't come off this morning!  Arg!
> 
> I walked a total of 30 miles since Monday. I ran some of those miles but not enough to count.
> 
> For the last three nights I have had the same dream that I am shopping... in a regular store... with regular clothes. In my dream, I try on dozens of outfits but I am not happy with anything and I leave the store without buying anything. Almost the same exact dream for three nights in a row. I need to find out why I dream of shopping.



First of all, congratulations on your great loss!  That .4 does not stand a chance in the long run, you know!

And about this dream - I think it is fascinating.  I think the dissatisfaction with everything you try on is the most interesting part.  I have not had this dream, but I know for me, one of the things I was looking for in losing weight was for it to be easier to find clothes I like and to have clothes I like so it is easier to get dressed for various things.  And it is frustrating that sometimes you go and try on clothes and they just aren't right.  Either the cut or the fabric or the proportions.  And sometimes I still have a hard time finding something I'm happy with, even at goal weight.  Being smaller helps, yes, but it turns out sometimes the fault is not us - it's the clothes.  It's still frustrating, of course!  I wonder if you're maybe on some level anxious about the things that losing weight just doesn't fix.   I know it is something that has troubled me the past few months as well.



redwalker said:


> I have pledged a 5lb loss to the pound for pound challenge at the Biggest Loser website.  I would like to see me at 120-125 by the end of this challenge.  I think my back will feel better for it.  IT is a 10 lb loss I need to make.  So, today I have walked/run 8 miles so far. I will finish up  the last 2 later today plus do the Yoga DVD with Bob...thanks! now it is official!



Good for you!  I pledged with the Pound for Pound one time last year.  That additional promise of helping others when you stay on track can be very motivating!



Graciesmom77 said:


> 3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals? Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?
> 
> Today we went to an outdoor shopping plaza with a beautiful fountain and had a picnic. It was beautiful! I made a wrap with a whole wheat tortilla, 1 wedge of light garlic and herb laughing cow cheese, lettuce, radish and tomato and I loveed it!!!! I can't wait to have another one and I think will be my new fav for on the go. I am a vegetarian, so I didn't have any lunch meat, but my sis did and loved hers too!



I am a vegetarian as well!  This sounds just wonderfully delicious.  What a great way to enjoy your day!

I am not a big fan of the meat analogues, but sometimes I have enjoyed the Hickory Smoked Tofurky on a sandwich.  



NancyIL said:


> My butt is back from the basement after 60 minutes of cardio - all on the Nordic Track for the first time ever! I had been splitting my time between the Nordic Track and exercise bike, but the NT is harder for me. I had planned to take the next 5 week to gradually increase from 46 minutes NT/14 minutes bike to 60 minutes NT - but decided to push myself and do all 60 on the NT today.
> 
> My weight has dropped only 9 pounds since Jan. 1, and I hoped to lose 22 pounds by the original April 16 end of the challenge - 5 weeks from now. On the other hand, my  February and (so far) March workouts have been great, and I can see quite a difference in how I look.



Hooray for your time achievements!  The Nordic Track is not easy, so double Kudos to you! 

9 pounds since January 1 is a GREAT accomplishment.  Not an "only" at all, from where I'm sitting.  Did you see the BL show this week with Sam weighing in and losing a smaller amount and he complained about your hard work not showing on the scale, Jillian said something like "Your body looks beautiful, but you have put on 20 pounds of muscle - so you're not seeing the losses on the scale.  The fact that you can see a difference in how you look is what REALLY counts.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> What I have been doing for the parks to stay on track is.  Pack 3 or 4 pieces of fruit so I wont run out, pop those mini bags of popcorn and throw them in the lunchbag, ww 1 point cheese sticks, carrot sticks, hard boiled eggs.  All healthy things that will fill me up and stop me from wanting bad stuff.   I love grapes for a snack so I always have them on hand.   Plus those sf packets for the water bottle are great.   My favorite brown bag healthy lunch salad is:
> WW core taco salad:
> Iceburg lettuce chopped, 1/4 cup salsa, 1/2 tomatoe, ff cheese.  Then I heat up a morning star farm black bean veggie patty crumble that on top and use ff ranch dressing.  Then I have taco salad completely core on ww.   Everyone at work loves it and I never told them it was diet and no one knew.
> 
> I am really getting into greek yogurt to.  It is so thick and creamy like pudding I mix whole fruit and splenda with plain yogurt it is awesome.



Oh, you have named some of my favorite foods!  Over the summer, we did a road trip and popped some microwave popcorn ahead of time and put it in ziplock bags - it was the biggest hit on the trip!  I love this tactic of packing so many good foods that you never feel the need to go looking elsewhere!



lisah0711 said:


> I don't know about safe but it sounds so low that your body would go into starvation mode and stop losing if you did that too often.  Princess Bride gave you some great information about that.  You want long term, sustainable losses, it might take longer than you would like but it will be worth it in the end.   I can't blame you for wanting to do whatever it takes to stay in ONE-derland though!



Agreed - it can be tempting to cut back the food more in hopes of more losses, but ultimately, it is likely to backfire.  Because it is HARD to live on 1000 calories a day in the long term.  I try to think of our metabolisms as furnaces and fat is like the big logs, but in order to get the big logs to burn, you need to get the fire going with kindling.  Which is the food we eat.  If we don't use enough or if it's the wrong kind (think newspaper rather than small sticks that take longer to burn), we aren't going to have as much success getting that fire burning bigger with the logs/ fat stores. 



ShortyNBug said:


> My favorite lunch, and it's really blah to most so beware, is the single serve packets of tuna with 1 tbsp miracle whip light and then 1/2 cup of fat free cottage cheese.  I usually eat a low fat string cheese or cauliflower or something with it to.  Like I said, looks and tastes blah to most, but I love it.    And it's pretty portable if you have a small cooler to bring with you.



You know, whatever works for you!  If you enjoy it, that's the only thing that counts.  It sure all sounds like stuff that is good for you!  Your snack ideas also sound great - mmm - cuties!



pjlla said:


> Laughing out loud at your "rescue" comment.  If they want to continue doing product placements like that, they need to get more BL contestants that are BETTER ACTORS!!  Before I realized it was an "ad", I thought that it was kind of rude that no one offered to share their lunch with him!!
> 
> Brown bag success stories.... hmmmm.... well, since I am the queen of cheap, especially when we travel, we tend to brown bag it a LOT.  We took an 8 day trip to Washington, DC a few years ago with the kids and managed to eat only 3 dinners out the entire week.  For the rest of our dinners we ate from a cooler and other foods we brought along (bagels, crackers, cheese, hard boiled eggs, fruit, veggies, juice, pretzels, cream cheese, peanut butter, granola bars, etc)
> 
> We went to NYC a few years ago for a 5 day trip (actually, ended up being a 3 day trip because DD ended up with appendicitis and we had to rush home for surgery!!).  I planned and packed meals to make in the apartment kitchen for every night!  (Although I suppose that isn't so much brown bagging, as I had a kitchen available.)
> 
> Okay... did I beat that QOTD to death enough???



Ha ha ha - no, absolutely not!  I thought your ideas were fantastic and worth saving to refer to in the future for ideas!

Wow - that trip to DC sounds like it was crazy with the appendicitis!  How great that you were able to do so much brown-bagging on your trip. 

And I agree with you on the BL - I thought it was weird how he said he'd forgotten his lunch and they all looked around guiltily until Stephanie offered to take him to Subway.  Where she proceeded to eat a second lunch.    They are TRYING so hard to make these products blend seamlessly into the show, but some of them...it's just not working.  I think they do best with the Brita water filters.  It's been a long time since they did a talky-bit about those.  Now they just mostly show them.  I wonder how much extra the companies pay for a "talky bit" vs. just an appearance.



redwalker said:


> That is awesome!  I think when you get close to your goal weight people don't understand how DARN hard we work to get there...the behind the thin person story.  It frustrates me to no END when I hear you are so thin it must be easy for you....NO....I work my butt off.  I have 2 disks out in my back and a foot drop I will live with the rest of my LIFE!  I guess I am doing a good job since I get responses like that often...people shouldn't judge, there is always a back story...why I got fat..why I got thin...how I am where I am today..either way no one knows what we go though.  I just feel like people shouldn't be bitter about how someone else looks...If you don't like how you look or what shape your body is in..get off the sofa and do something about it!



Amen, sister.  I have been on both sides of this - on the side that assumes that thin people don't understand because they've never been where I was, and the side where I feel like I'm still a fat person living in a small body and have to work every day to stay where I am.  



LuvBaloo said:


> I am happy with my weigh-in this morning, as I finally reached 5lbs lost since BL9 started, and its now 25lbs lost since starting my journey back in Jan 2009.  I had hit 20lbs by last May, and its taken a long time to finally get another 5 lbs lost.  I kept floating between 20 and 24lbs lost.  Feels great to leave on vacation on a positive weigh-in.  I expect to gain a little on vacation, but I KNOW that I can knock it back off and get there.  I broke through my wall



Congratulations, Shannon!  I know how hard you worked to overcome that WALL!  I hope you're having a great time on vacation!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> She got an injection of antibiotics at the hospital and is on oral here at home.  She seems to be actually feeling better than I am at this point...or at least she seems to have more energy then me.  I'm hoping she wants to take a nap in a little while so I can take one, too, before picking up my other DD from school this afternoon.
> 
> Hoping to catch up on the last two days of the thread later today or tonight!  Good luck with everyone's weigh-ins.  I'm down a pound.  Eh.  I was expecting more, but to top everything off, Auntie Flo came to visit today.



Oh my gosh, I hope your DD is feeling better by now.  And that your Auntie Flo isn't being too much trouble!



maiziezoe said:


> I try to write them all down... yesterday he fell and screamed "Owww... I just squished my GOLF bladder." I almost wet my pants.



  That cracked me up!



lovedvc said:


> Be real careful with that 1000 calories it may backfire on you.  The body needs the proper fuel to burn efficiently.  If you starve it it will go into starvation mode and you will begin to gain.  I am 160, 5'4" and exercise daily also I never eat under 1200.



More good advice and another reference point.  Thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge!



jennz said:


> Corrina...I think I've seen a few posts from you before...
> 
> 
> ...And I have to add...I said what a great accomplishment and she said, "That'll be you!"



Aww - what a sweet DD you have!  She believes in you...and so do we!

And yeah, I have posted on here once or twice....but some other coaches have posted little introductions, so I didn't want to be, you know, lacking in that department!  



donac said:


> Good morning.  I broke through my wall this week.  I am at the lowest I have been in several months.  I am down 4 pounds for the week.  I hope I can continue.  I guess the 11000 steps a day are starting to pay off.



Hooray for your busted WALL!  It's amazing how much those extra steps in a day add to your loss, isn't it??  Fantastic!  I hope your new shoes help!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm going to answer the last part of your question first, because it is the easiest.  I get support on my weight loss journey from all of you.  Since being on the WISH boards I've lost 25 pounds and that is much more than I had lost by myself in more that 20 years.  So I say thank you to all my WISH friends!
> 
> For sidekick/supporting character I am going to say Zero the Dog in Nightmare Before Christmas (it is part of Haunted Mansion from Halloween through Christmas at Disneyland).  I've always loved that little ghost dog.  He reminds me of my little dog, Charlie.
> 
> But when I first read this question I was thinking about the big wardrobe in Beauty and the Beast singing
> _When we're human again, good and human again,
> Oh, cherie, won't it all be top drawer?
> I'll wear lipstick and rouge and I won't be so huge,
> Why I'll easily fit through that door!
> I'll exude savoir faire, I'll have gowns, I'll have hair!
> It's my prayer to be human again!_
> 
> Boy, I can so relate to that song!



  Amazing that WISH has made such a difference in your life!  It sounds like you found the missing piece!

I can't believe I hadn't thought of Zero!  I love that little guy, too.  Sooo cute.

And that song from B&tB....I think it speaks to a lot of us.  I always think that she has it the toughest of all the enchanted residents, a guest in the house, at least in the musical,  and - literally trapped in the bedroom!  She's cheerful about it, but in that song, the pain in her situation is clear.  




pjlla said:


> Thanks for the compliments.  And YES, that white sweater and light jeans plus a fanny pack probably wasn't my best fashion choice!!   But when you are overweight and cheap you wear whatever you own that fits.  And the fanny pack.... I can't go to Disney without it!
> 
> QOTD answer:  Without taking a long time to think about it, my favorite Disney sidekick is  probably Dorey from Finding Nemo.  She is funny and dopey and doesn't even realize how big her problem is!! So she is happy to just stay positive and "just keep swimming!"   She is also smarter and stronger than she realizes.... probably like most of us!



You know, that is so true about wearing whatever you own that fits!  It's actually a nice looking outfit - I just meant that white is usually known for making a person look bigger than they are.  And I agree on the fanny pack, too!  I have the ugliest pack in the world, but boy, it is handy!



pjlla said:


> The MAJORITY of my weight loss support comes from just two places....my Mom and my friends here on the WISH board.  I don't really have any close friends IRL, I don't live near any of my family and as much as I love them all, other than my Mom we don't talk real often.  DD (and to some extent DS) are as supportive as they can be, but at their age(s) they don't totally understand it and they are, of course, pretty wrapped up in their own lives.  But they are good for the occasional high -five when I share a good morning on the scale or a NSV.   I don't share a lot with DH because he struggles with his own weight and I don't want him to think that I am trying to "talk him into" joining WW or trying to rub salt in a wound.  He is, as most of us are, very sensitive about his weight.  But he is good for the occasional compliment, especially when I am wearing something new or when I am dressed up for something.
> 
> But mostly.... it is YOU FOLKS HERE!!



  Once again, thank goodness for the WISH board!  I was interested to read that we have similar situations with our DH's.  It is a tough balance, being proud of what you are doing while at the same time trying to make sure not to be insensitive to DH's continuing struggles and sensitivities.



pjlla said:


> It's not like I stuffed myself with Chinese food  but I did have an additional half serving of the main course than I had originally planned... and I ended the evening with a large scoop of regular ice cream with a bit of marshmallow sauce.    But trying to be guilt free about that decision.  I had the points to use and I USED them.



If you had the points and you enjoyed the food and counted it, don't be guilty, be proud! It can be hard to boldly use those points, but it's a good thing to do.  Sometimes these things are just what we need to shake lose that last bit of weight, too.  Counterintuitive, for sure!




Craftydawn said:


> I really enjoy reading all of the posts, but most days I get very behind. This is such an active board!



Hi Dawn!  You are not the only one who feels overwhelmed here from time to time.  I think different people approach it differently.  Some read everything and write responses to a lot of people, which is wonderful, but others I think skim and maybe just pop in to answer the question of the day, which keeps your head in the game, at least!  Just do what you can - we're always glad to hear from you!

Enjoy your new workout and I hope your birthday dinner was wonderful!  





BernardandMissBianca said:


> yes!! Got a workout in. Granted I had to stop twice because my family is a bunch of big babies that "needed me" for something but I got 30 minutes of BL for Wii in.
> Of course now I have a wicked headache.



Oh, I miss New England - people don't say "wicked" here in Minnesota, but it reminds me of my youth, definitely!  It can sure be frustrating when you can't just finish a workout!  Good for you or getting those 30 minutes in anyhow!




Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I did my 10K in 70 minutes, a Personal Record (PR) for me! I was really excited until dh told me he finished in 57 minutes, but then I remembered we're racing ourselves, not each other. That's something good to remember when you see someone had a huge loss and you, well, didn't -- every person's body is different, and some weeks will be awesome, others not so much. This was an awesome week for me! I'm down 5.6 lbs, which I really think is a result of playing with 2 ounces for 3 weeks -- that's just how I lost this time, sometimes it's 1-2 a week, sometimes nothing happens for awhile and it all flushes out at once. It is a little ironic that tonight is my big splurge meal and now I'm not sure I want to eat it -- but I know I should, because if I don't by Tuesday I'll be feeling really deprived, and I need my indulgence well out of the way before my next weigh-in! I'm having Greek pizza (feta, tomatoes, kalamata olives, onions) with added pepperoni for dinner.
> 
> I am at my lowest weight in years, and it's starting to freak me out. I definitely have a fear of failure, but I'm also afraid of success, too. I don't really know why, but...I can tell this is the time when I'm going to have to mentally get it together. The diet and exercise felt easy this week and my body is not too sore (I even missed one 5M I had hoped to add in). I'm not sure whether it's better to think about it, or try not to, just keep doing what I've been doing and see what happens? My dh doesn't understand it at all, he thinks I should just be totally motivated by success. And I am, I just...?
> 
> I'm going with the first one that popped into my head, Mushu the Dragon from Mulan. He's funny, and he's the sidekick of a strong heroine -- if she can save China, Mulan must have some pretty great help by her side! I definitely get support from my dh, and also from WISH. The BL thread is awesome! I'm also on the Leaners thread, which has helped tremendously, as the focus there on training for races while getting healthy and losing weight, so I get a good balance of weight loss and what you have to do to be able to have the energy to run 30 miles a week!
> 
> Maria




Maria, this is TREMENDOUS!  A PR and a big weight loss woosh in the same week!  It's exciting, but at the same time, I can understand that you're feeling a little spooked - change, even when it is a change you desire, choose and work towards, can be a little unsettling.  To say the least.  As for thinking about it vs. not thinking about it....you know I'm one to think about it.  I got stuck on the way down so many times, it really took doing some of that "interior" work this time.  It was not the most comfortable work to do, I have to confess.  

Wow -30 miles a week!!...you have amazing strength, Maria!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can you give me some examples of what you consider a grain. My brain is in a fog today.



You've gotten some good ones listed.  I also like Quinoa.  Other grains are Oats, Buckwheat, Millet, Barley, Amaranth, Wheat, Spelt, Rice.



my3princes said:


> Saturday's QOTD:  My favorite sidekick is Tinkerbell.  Peter Pan would have been a nobody without Tink   My biggest supporter is my DH, but my kids give great support too.  Actually I don't have anyone in my life that doesn't support me though lately people have mentioned that I'm looking too skinny.  Silly people haven't seen me in a bathing suit



You may be right about that Peter Pan/Tink thing.  I imagine he wouldn't be able to fly at all if it weren't for her supply of Pixie Dust! 

How nice that you have so much support in your life!  I don't really enjoy the "to skinny" or "disappearing" comments myself either.  I suppose that it is something to be aware of, though.  I have asked 2 people to make sure to mention if I am looking unhealthy or too skinny, just as a safeguard.



donac said:


> I got a new pair of sneakers this morning.  I wear pants and sneakers all the time at work.  I am not a fashion plate and I do what I have to do to keep my feet happy.  I also bought a pair of hiking shoes which are very stable.  I could fit into a woman's 10 but it was not comfortable.  They didn't have any 11's but I think it would have been too big.  I ended up getting a men's 8 1/2 which are so comfortable.
> 
> I can't believe the weight losses this week.  I finally break through and I thought I had a chance but with some of the other losses I have seen I will be lucky if I am in the top 10.  Congrats everyone who has had a big loss this week.
> 
> Off to get my sewing machine out.  I promised dh I would sew a new patch to his shirt.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



Glad to hear you found some comfortable shoes!  The losses have been incredible this week, for sure.  Maybe Shannon will do a % loss cut off rather than a top 10 this week if there are enough people with larger losses.  



50sjayne said:


> Catching up a little. Read/skimmed everything but too weak to multiquote lol. Had split days off this week-- too old for that crap. Glad to see the board still so busy--it's great. It's nice for us nosy people to just witness real peoples lives, personal triumphs and struggles.
> 
> 
> sidenote: update on Kiara the big calico with Uti--was scooping the litterboxes last night and she jumped right in so I checked and she had a great #1 so looks to be completely cured! I thought she was doing well but no proof. I've just started putting the acv in their water-figure it couldn't hurt anyone...



That's great that your kitty is feeling so much better!  Are you going to get a new license before it expires or is the expiration coming up soon?  I had been thinking of getting mine redone, but so far nobody has really questioned it, so maybe it's not crucial.    I'm glad you decided to get a new scale - it can be so disconcerting when you gain or lose whole pounds in a matter of moments!



mikamah said:


> Sat qotd- I love piglet.  He is so cautious, but can be very strong and a great support for pooh bear.  Funny, I think whenever we're at crystal palace, piglet is the only one I have to be in the picture for.
> 
> 
> Well, I got my tax refund back, and have decided to surprise michael with a wdw trip at the end of august.  I'm going to wait til april, and hope for free dining, and I just figured out that the Halloween party might start the friday night before labor day, and I'm planning to go into labor day weekend, so that would be so much fun.  I'm not going to tell him until the day we'll leave.  I was going to wait til we were in the car and let him figure it out, but after thinking about it, I think he might be sad if he doesn't say goodbye to our guinea pig fredward before he leaves.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.



Congratulations to your son on his first pinewood derby.  It sounds like his car was built for style more than speed - and that is OK!

Your post about Piglet made me think of The Piglet Movie - I love the music in that one and I just remember taking my now 11 year old to see it when he was 4.  

I think you're right about telling your DS at least a bit before you go - sometimes the anticipation is a big part of the fun!  Plus, as you say, guinea pig goodbyes.




mikamah said:


> I forgot the most important part of todays qotd.  Everyone here on the wish board is by far my biggest support in my weight loss journey.  I actually just quit ww again because I wasn't getting to the meetings, and thought an extra hour here is actually more support than i was getting at the meetings.  My db and dsil are also very supportive, but on a day to day basis, it's you guys.



So glad we can all be here for each other.  It seems like some of those meetings are great and some are....just OK, I guess.  



redwalker said:


> I was going to post a before and after photo of myself. Not sure how to do it. Pjilla can you help?





tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My favorite sidekick is: Mike Wazowski from Monsters, Inc. Not sure why but could be that he's Billy Crystal who I adore and I love saying the name! We watch this movie whenever anyone is sick in the house. Don't know why it just sort of happened like that one day! Of course I also like Tigger but Mike always sticks out to me.




Oh, Mike Wazowski!  What a riot that guy is, I tell you!

Thanks for the reminder on setting the clocks back!  I can never be reminded enough times!!!




flipflopmom said:


> Afternoon all.  It's been a lazy kind of day here.  I fell asleep on the couch at 7 last night after a VERY long week, so I was up at 5.  Thought I'd work on stuff for grad school, instead I looked up running techniques, socks, bras...
> 
> It was a nice morning, so I took the girls with me to the park for my run.  They enjoyed the playtime, and I counted my laps by what they were doing when I passed them. Ended up doing 3 miles in 36 minutes, and that's with a 3 year old on the last 1/2 mile holding my finger and asking me to carry her.  It might would have been 35 1/2 otherwise.    Came back and took at looonng bath with a book, something I don't get to indulge in often.



It's amazing how much gear there is for a sport as seemingly simple as running!  This morning, I saw a man running in something called "running socks."  rather than shoes.  They are protective but have no cush to them.  I don't think they are for me, but...interesting.

That is so cute with your DD holding your finger...It probably didn't feel sweet at the time she wanted you to carry her, but from here...it sounds adorable.  I'm so glad you got to take some time just for yourself later !



jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  Report cards are all written and my conferences are done!  I spent a bit of time with the family (I had neglected them this past week) and I had some time off today.  So...that means it is time to catch up here!
> 
> 
> *3/12 Friday QOTD - What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals? Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share? *
> I don't know if I really have any that would be good.  I still struggle with this.  I often find myself staring into our pantry wondering what I should have for a snack or what I should bring to work for lunch.  I have to say that this is one area I need to improve on.
> 
> *3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character? AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?*
> I don't know how to pick just one sidekick/supporting character.  I love them all!    Support on my weight loss journey has been very complicated.  The biggest and most important support has come from good friend who goes to WW meetings with me.  She sends me encouraging cards at least once a week, e-mails me on a regular basis and just makes me feel okay about this whole journey.  I would like to say the next person is DH.  Out of nowhere, he decided to run with me on my first day of the C25K and has been running with me since.  The hard part is, I have lost 26 pounds and I have yet to feel like he looks at me differently.  I would love to have him acknowledge the fact that I do look good at this point.  I know that I look different (today just for fun, when I changed into my running clothes, I took my pants off without even undoing the button - there is a huge change in my body at this point).  I struggle with the support I get from him.  I know that a huge chunk of my support comes from this thread.  It is here that I can be honest and not judged, find support when I struggle, feel like I am making a difference to other people when I post and so much more.  Depending on this thread for the majority of my support is difficult though because there are days when I feel like I just cannot keep up here because life is busy.
> 
> Speaking of support and honesty...last night I went to see Alice in Wonderland at the theater with the family.  I loved the movie (I really love the Mad Hatter)...it was really an interesting film.  Anyway...I will admit...I had MOVIE THEATER POPCORN WITH BUTTER!  After losing 4 pounds in one week, I ate it!  I am hoping it will not really hurt since I did not eat a huge amount like I normally would and I am keeping everything else in control and I am putting in some serious running miles this weekend.  To be honest, I just wanted it and I really did think about it before I ate it and still decided it was worth it to me.
> 
> Today I ran 5K in 32 minutes - a personal best for me.  We ran 1 miles with an average pace of 9:32!  We also walked for a distance when we finished with our 5K.  I did not do any other exercising today though.  Tomorrow DH and I will planning on doing 10K so I hope the weather cooperates!   I will also do some cross training tomorrow morning.
> 
> *Corinna - *Will you be at the Lucky 7 this weekend?  I am having nightmares about it!    In my dreams I have shown up in jeans that were too tight and they wouldn't let me go because I couldn't run in the jeans...I have shown up at the race late and was chased by brooms as they tried to "sweep" me off the course...and I have tripped and needed an ambulance to come take me away!  I will be glad when I actually complete a first official race and now a bit more what to expect!
> 
> Alright - time to sign off.  I hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> Jen



Whew!  Thank goodness your report cards are done!  Your training is coming along so nicely - a 10K run already!  Wow!

Don't even worry about enjoying that popcorn at the theater.  The problems really come when we eat a whole large bucket or eat it mindlessly. 

Your supportive friend sounds awesome!  You're so lucky to have a cheerleader like her!  And the fact that your DH runs with you - well that's just cool.  Have you asked him for more positive feedback on your body's changes?  My DH....well, these things just don't _occur _to him.  

I can't even believe it - I was about to register for the 7K when I mentioned it to DH and he pointed out a HUGE schedule change that I really should have noticed but didn't.  So, unfortunately, I won't be there on Saturday.  I am sure you will do fine.  Your training has been very solid and you can definitely complete the distance.  Since it is your first race, whatever time you finish in will be a personal record!  Some anxiety before a race is very normal. I've got some stories, my goodness. Do you want any racing tips at all?  I'm always happy to talk about that stuff if it would help!

And with that, I must say good night.  I'm fading fast and fear my coaching may be growing less coherent by the moment!


----------



## tigger813

OMG! Could it rain any harder?

I guess I will be up for the time change tonight! But I found a good movie to watch, When Harry Met Sally. I love Billy Crystal and Meg Ryan. Too bad I missed "THE SCENE". Unfortunately it's almost over. Hope I can find something else to keep me busy. I already read the chapter for the book group I'm doing with DD1s class. I may do some research for her upcoming b'day party. We were thinking of a movie themed party with a "clapper" cake. Oriental Trading has some neat things for decorations and favors. I'll check out iParty too!


----------



## jennz

Corrina you brought tears to my eyes...I have never thought of dd's praise as her "believing in me" but you're right, that's what it is.  Thank you!

Jen - I'm thinking like Corrina, it doesn't occur to your dh to say anything.  Or maybe he doesn't want to come across as insulting...commenting on weight can be difficult!  I would have been shouting through the house that I pulled my pants off without unbuttoning them, so no chance for anyone here to not notice.  Congrats on that - that had to be fun!  Your chasing broom dream reminds me of Mickey and the sorceror's brooms.  Just use your magic and put them to work cleaning your house.


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> Don't even worry about enjoying that popcorn at the theater.  The problems really come when we eat a whole large bucket or eat it mindlessly.
> 
> I can't even believe it - I was about to register for the 7K when I mentioned it to DH and he pointed out a HUGE schedule change that I really should have noticed but didn't.  So, unfortunately, I won't be there on Saturday.  I am sure you will do fine.  Your training has been very solid and you can definitely complete the distance.  Since it is your first race, whatever time you finish in will be a personal record!  Some anxiety before a race is very normal. I've got some stories, my goodness. Do you want any racing tips at all?  I'm always happy to talk about that stuff if it would help!



i haven't worried too much about the whole popcorn thing on Friday night.  What I did (because I knew I was going to have some) was bring with a gallon zip lock bag.  I had DH fill it about 1/2 full for me and I ate out of that.  I did not want to be mindlessly eating from the large bucket we got for the family.  The theater refills the large size popcorn for free (my kids had it refilled) so I did not want the temptation.  I do try really hard to think about all the choices I make now and deal with them in ways that I know are best for me.

That is too bad that you won't be at the 7K - I was just think it would have been cool to meet in person!    We will just have to wait until April.  I would love any racing tips you want to share!   I don't feel anxious during the day (yet) but think it is kind of funny I dream about it!



tigger813 said:


> I may do some research for her upcoming b'day party. We were thinking of a movie themed party with a "clapper" cake. Oriental Trading has some neat things for decorations and favors. I'll check out iParty too!



I love planning themed parties!  Hope you found some good ideas!!



jennz said:


> Jen - I'm thinking like Corrina, it doesn't occur to your dh to say anything.  Or maybe he doesn't want to come across as insulting...commenting on weight can be difficult!  I would have been shouting through the house that I pulled my pants off without unbuttoning them, so no chance for anyone here to not notice.  Congrats on that - that had to be fun!  Your chasing broom dream reminds me of Mickey and the sorceror's brooms.  Just use your magic and put them to work cleaning your house.



I did talk with DH a bit about it last night.  After I typed it out, I realized that it does bother me.  He said that he does notice but you are right...he is afraid of saying anything wrong.  I know that he thinks he is being supportive as he is running with me and I think expressing it any other way is difficult for him.  

I think I will be looking for some new jeans.  While it was fun to realize that I don't need to even unbutton to take them off, I think it will be fun to know that I actually fit in a smaller size after all this time!


----------



## corinnak

Awww, Jen. Of course she believes in you!

That's another good point about compliments from DHs.  My DH and I have talked about this, too - he feels like if he says that I look great now, it's an implied comment about how I used to look, and he doesn't want to make me feel badly about my previous appearance by making a big deal of how much better I look now. 


I'm going to answer a couple of my own QOTD  and then be back with today's!

3/12 Friday QOTD: What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals? Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?

I know I am really a grown-up now because I have discovered that not only do I LOVE leftovers, I also prefer a _brought_ lunch to a _bought_ lunch.  It didn't used to be that way - eating out or buying food out was a treat and I enjoyed it and felt it was a lot of trouble to pack things along, and they were never as FUN as what I could get out.  

Well, last year, we were going to one of the Disney parks and I wanted to have some snacks along, and we had food in the room that needed to be used up.  I threw in some string cheese and cut up and apple and threw it in a ziplock (product placement unintentional!) and away we went.  I was amazed at how good those apple slices tasted in the middle of the day!  We ate them over by Big Thunder Mountain and the kids thought they were wonderful as well! 

At some point it clicked in my brain that I am choosing foods that work for me, not just whatever seems like fun at the moment, and that is so much easier to do when packing things along, because you never know what you won't be able to find out in the world.

I had great success packing things along for the Princess weekend - knowing that airports can be a disastrous combination of stress and candy/fast food, I packed along a couple of Tofurky/Laughing cow & veggie sandwiches on those Earth Grains thins, cut up apples, baby carrots, hard boiled eggs, almonds and several bars of various points values.  I literally did not have room to add anything to this, and was pleased to have a variety of snacks to choose from depending on what I was craving on the ride.

And I guess that even includes a list of my favorite pack-along foods!  



3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character? AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?


I just love Scuttle from The Little Mermaid.  What a nut.  "This comes from a time when humans used to just sit around and STARE at each other all day.  Got very boring."  

You know, I have kept my weight loss kind of quiet this time - there were no big public pronouncements, no subtle mentioning of the fact "Well, I'm  on Weight Watchers, so no thank you."  I was so afraid I'd fail again that I didn't even tell anyone what I was doing.  My support has been largely online - here, the WW website and blogs, and my good IM friend Kim.  Amazingly, the woman I was rooming with over Marathon weekend is a WW leader - I had known her for a year, and never realized.  So now I go to her meetings, and am finding even more people who are on this same path.

My husband and kids have also been HUGELY supportive.  DH struggles with his own weight as well, and so it is tricky, but he's always willing to listen to whatever my issues du jour happen to be, and he doesn't complain about the "ligher" fare I've been serving for dinner, for which I am exceedingly grateful.   My kids have also been supportive, and we talk about things like how good they are at stopping eating when they get full, making healthy food choices and being active.  The thing that brings a tear to my eye is when I'm doing a workout DVD and they insist on coming and doing it too.  One time my older son was doing the core workout with me and he stopped and said "WOW - this is really hard!!  You can do this??"  My youngest son also asked "When can I run a half marathon with you?"  He is 6 and I just thought this was soooo sweet.


----------



## corinnak

jenanderson said:


> i haven't worried too much about the whole popcorn thing on Friday night.  What I did (because I knew I was going to have some) was bring with a gallon zip lock bag.  I had DH fill it about 1/2 full for me and I ate out of that.  I did not want to be mindlessly eating from the large bucket we got for the family.  The theater refills the large size popcorn for free (my kids had it refilled) so I did not want the temptation.  I do try really hard to think about all the choices I make now and deal with them in ways that I know are best for me.
> 
> I think I will be looking for some new jeans.  While it was fun to realize that I don't need to even unbutton to take them off, I think it will be fun to know that I actually fit in a smaller size after all this time!



What a great tip for popcorn!  Really smart!  

I will definitely write up some tips for you....stay tuned!

Definitely - once you can take pants off without unbuttoning them, that is a sign that they are done and you are well into the next size down!  Also, great that you talked to DH - it can be tricky navigating these changes, but you're both finding your way!


And now, the QOTD!  I am going to start with a quote from "The Complete Beck Diet for Life."  Italics are mine.



> For many years, researchers at Brown University and elewhere have been gathering records from people who have lost an average of 70 pounds and kept it off for an average of 6.5 years.  They created the National Weight Control Registry, which now includes data from thousands of successful maintainers.  Many of them had tried to lose weight a nu,ber of times before they finally reached their goal and stayed there.  What made the difference?  What helped them finally achieve lasting weight loss?
> 
> The successful maintainers consistently told researchers that their final weight-loss attempt was different because they had more powerful incentives to lose weight _and never forgot what they were._  The incentives varied from dieter to dieter, but most centered on a health problem ("I want to lose weight to avoid a heart attack") or a social problem (I'm recently divorced and want to feel confident about dating again.")  They never lost sight of those reasons, even after they had reached their goals.
> 
> I reached the same conclusion in working with dieters.  To be successful, dieters need to motivate themselves continuously.  They do so by regularly reminding themselves of the reasons that weight loss is so important to them."





And now finally:

3/14 Sunday QOTD:  Why is losing weight important to you?  Do you have any methods for keeping these reasons in the forefront?


----------



## jbm02

hi everyone!!  we were away for a bit and i had lots of pages to catch up on.  Here goes...



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  Congrats to those who saw the scale go down yesterday, and hugs to those who didn't.  We all have those weeks, and we must perservere through them.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.



What a perfect sentiment that I need to remember!!!



jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!   I know that I look different (today just for fun, when I changed into my running clothes, I took my pants off without even undoing the button - there is a huge change in my body at this point).  I struggle with the support I get from him.  I know that a huge chunk of my support comes from this thread.  It is here that I can be honest and not judged, find support when I struggle, feel like I am making a difference to other people when I post and so much more.  Depending on this thread for the majority of my support is difficult though because there are days when I feel like I just cannot keep up here because life is busy.
> 
> Today I ran 5K in 32 minutes - a personal best for me.  We ran 1 miles with an average pace of 9:32!  We also walked for a distance when we finished with our 5K.  I did not do any other exercising today though.  Tomorrow DH and I will planning on doing 10K so I hope the weather cooperates!    I will also do some cross training tomorrow morning.
> 
> In my dreams I have shown up in jeans that were too tight and they wouldn't let me go because I couldn't run in the jeans...I have shown up at the race late and was chased by brooms as they tried to "sweep" me off the course...and I have tripped and needed an ambulance to come take me away!  I will be glad when I actually complete a first official race and now a bit more what to expect!
> 
> Alright - time to sign off.  I hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> Jen



Jen, you are doing so amazing.  Because your name is listed right below mine on the % lost list, I see how you are out-pacing me every week!!!  i am still waiting to wear my next size in jeans...but I am gonna get there....  And I know how proud Paul is of you....

Congrats on the time for the 5K!!!!  Wow - less than 10 minutes oer mile for the running part!!!! 
\..and i laughed out lous 9getting strange looks from Kevin and Tess) when i read about the brooms and the ambulance.  i pictures the secene from the sorceres Apprentice, with a little bit of Mickey's Philharmonic thrown in!! umm..have I mentioned what a lutz I am?  An ambulance at the princess 2011 is not out of the question...LOLOLOL.

I had an up and down week but looks like it ended on an up note.  I am down THREE pounds.   and I am officially out of the 150s.  WOOOHOOO.  

My goal this week is to make sure I journal every day.  i am still working on that one (i have only managed it one full week..!).

Have a great day everyone!!
jude


----------



## jbm02

holy cow.  From now on I have to hit "preview post'.  I can't type...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Just catching up here.    This work thing is getting in the way of my DISing   I just finished my C25K program.   I am really proud of myself.   I think it is the first time I have ever accomplished an exercise goal.    I actually look forward to running.  I reallly hate it while its happening but feel great afterwards     I am almost to the 25 pound mark.  23.5 as of today.    Yay!    LOVE all the support you all have given me over the past weeks.   It is nice to know you have friends out there helping you along the way.   Keep up the hard work everyone.   Now off to the grocery store and then the beach.   Have a great day everyone.

Sat QOTD: My favorite side kick is also Tink she is sassy smart and sexy.   I have fairie envy.  LOL.


----------



## Graciesmom77

Hi all,

I hope you are all having a great weekend.

I woke up yesterday with a terrible cold and felt like my head was going to explode. I did good on food all day, but no exercise. Today I feel a little better, but I am not sure I will be up to exercising today either. I have my book club thats supposed to meet today and I really want to go, but I may stay home and rest so I can get over this. 

Cornniak, where do you find the hickory smoked tofurkey? I would like to try it.

3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character? AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?

My favorite character is Ariel. I love that she is always wanting more, to know more, see more, learn more. But she is also loyal to her family and loves them no matter what.

As for my support here at home, my mom helps alot. She is trying to lose some weight, though her focus is more on being healthy. She battled breast cancer a few years ago and has learned ALOT about the foods we eat. She eats mostly organic now. Anyways, she encourages me and listens to me when I want to complain!
My hubby, though its over the phone mostly, encourages me and tells me I am doing great. Though we when he's here he is always trying to convince me to have a "scrump day" and eat whatever I want. I keep saying to him "do you like having a fat wife?" He is a little wishy washy on being my support, but he tries and I love him for it!

I see alot of you have a little Biggest Loser sign on the bottom of your signature with Bambi  on it. How do you get that? Its so cute!

Thanks for being here. I love coming here and have found that even after only a week,  coming here and talking to you all and hearing your stories, is  a big motivator!!


----------



## tigger813

Been on the couch since coming home from church! I slept about an hour or so on the couch!

QOTD: I want to be healthy and feel good about myself. I have a lot more energy since losing 40 pounds. I enjoy working out now though lately it's been a bit more tiresome to do. I need to change things up a bit I think. I've discovered new foods and have gotten in to clothes that I haven't worn in years. Today I went and bought myself 2 pairs of size 8 jeans! I'm so excited! I will be buying a new bathing suit and Easter dress this week and need some new bras as well!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend! May not get on much tomorrow as I will be running around most of the day between school and work and dancing and picking up a package at FedEx 30 minutes from here after 7 tomorrow night that they keep trying to deliver at the same time everyday which of course we are not here. My Irish Step class will start up again next Monday.


----------



## mikamah

Happy Sunday everyone.  Corinna, you're such a great coach, I've enjoyed reading all you inspiring replies.  I will come back to answer todays qotd after bedtime.  I promised I watch the final Hannah Montana with Michael at 7.

I spent too much time on the computer today playing on the disney website, pricing vacations, and I actually booked some adrs for our trip that isn't even booked yet.  I'm thinking the first halloween party will be the friday of our trip, so I got crystal palace for 4:30, and I've always wanted to eat at Le Cellier and was able to get an afternoon adr, so that will be a first for me.  Michael loves steak too, so I think he'll like it.  I'm hoping for free dining, but if not, I think we'll still do the dining plan.  We've done it 2 times, and I really love having those sit down meals.  

IWISHFORDISNEY- congrats on finishing the C25K!!  That is quite an accomplishment.  Would you say there was a point that it got harder for you?  I'm starting week 3 and still feel pumped like I'm going to be able to do it.  I guess I can imagine running 3 minutes this week, but 2 weeks ago I couldn't.  It is such a great program, and it seems like it's paced so nicely.  We'll see what this week brings.  Weather's looking good after tomorrow.  

Gracie'smom- Hope you are feeling better soon.

Tracey- Whoo hoo on the size 8s!!   That must feel soooo good.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks Mikamah! I just tried them on. I got a dark blue denim and a stone washed. They both fit and one pair is actually a bit loose! They were $14.99 a pair at KMart! I also bought a new pink top to wear next weekend when we go to the Cape! Total came to $39.96! I love when I buy stuff and it totals under $40!

Panic mode is setting in! DD2 has been complaining about her tummy and had some trouble in the bathroom. Then she came and laid down on the couch and fell asleep almost immediately. She is really out and will only stir a little when I try to talk to her. She didn't eat much supper so I'm worried! I have a zillion things to do tomorrow and Tuesday. One of those things may go away if one of us has to stay home tomorrow. DH may just work from home tomorrow to stay with her. I will have to reschedule her Kindergarten screening if she stays home. She doesn't feel feverish so that's good!


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> Thanks Mikamah! I just tried them on. I got a dark blue denim and a stone washed. They both fit and one pair is actually a bit loose! They were $14.99 a pair at KMart! I also bought a new pink top to wear next weekend when we go to the Cape! Total came to $39.96! I love when I buy stuff and it totals under $40!
> 
> Panic mode is setting in! DD2 has been complaining about her tummy and had some trouble in the bathroom. Then she came and laid down on the couch and fell asleep almost immediately. She is really out and will only stir a little when I try to talk to her. She didn't eat much supper so I'm worried! I have a zillion things to do tomorrow and Tuesday. One of those things may go away if one of us has to stay home tomorrow. DH may just work from home tomorrow to stay with her. I will have to reschedule her Kindergarten screening if she stays home. She doesn't feel feverish so that's good!




I hope it just passes and she will be ok.  I really want you to go to the cape!  So excited for you to by 8s! That is just wonderful. All your hard work is really tangible!  Don't let go!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I've been MIA from the thread because of job stuff (I've been getting home about 9:00 every night the past two weeks.) It's been very hectic and I am ready for spring break this week! I managed to lose .6 this week, not a lot, BUT... I am officially down 10 lbs! I was so excited to add a new clippie to my sig!


----------



## tigger813

SO far, so good with DD2. She has hardly moved. I did just recover her with her blankets. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Two huge motivators for me happened yesterday...entered measurements in my bodybugg program and it calculated 83 pounds of fat mass on my body.  That is DISGUSTING!!!  I know what I weigh but to have it broken out like that is grossing me out.  That needs to go down!  Second thing...dfil has booked a week for his kids and families at KY Lake at the end of May - a week w/my judgmental sil and bil   I always feel like I don't measure up with them...so of course I think about my weight.  11 weeks to lose 80 pounds  okay how about 20?



Ugh!!  I have judgmental people in my hubby's life too. It stinks!!! 



mikamah said:


> We had a busy morning.  Did a little housework and then met some old friends for bkfst at panera and went to the park, and then Michael had his first pinewood derby race.  His car came in 4th every time, (out of 4), but he was sooooo good about it.  Did not get upset at all.  We'll go back later for the finals and awards, and every cub scout gets a medal, so that will be nice.  His car was cute, he made it into the shape of a pencil, but it wasn't very aerodynamic, and we had some trouble with the wheels, so all in all, I was happy it made it all the way down the track.  I told him next year we'll get a little more technical help.  It was fun.
> 
> Well, I got my tax refund back, and have decided to surprise michael with a wdw trip at the end of august.  I'm going to wait til april, and hope for free dining, and I just figured out that the Halloween party might start the friday night before labor day, and I'm planning to go into labor day weekend, so that would be so much fun.  I'm not going to tell him until the day we'll leave.  I was going to wait til we were in the car and let him figure it out, but after thinking about it, I think he might be sad if he doesn't say goodbye to our guinea pig fredward before he leaves.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.



I'm so jealous! I love planning Disney trips (any trip, actually). 

Is the guinea pig named Fredward because of Freddie on iCarly?



jennz said:


> Hey Kathy - Walk It Out is a wii game, not on wii fit.  You can do it w/a nunchuck and remote, the balance board, or a ddr mat.  I just use the nunchuck and remote so that I can move around the room while I'm doing it.  I got it a few weeks ago when Amazon had it on sale for $20.  It is so fun!  You walk on the island to different songs and each step earns points so you can buy things.  Super simple right?  But addicting!  DD and I did it for 48 minutes today.
> 
> And yes part of that 83 pounds should be there, true...still...yuck!



I can't do Walk it Out anymore. I get... well, like car sick when I play it. Walk Sick. LOL



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just catching up here.    This work thing is getting in the way of my DISing   I just finished my C25K program.   I am really proud of myself.   I think it is the first time I have ever accomplished an exercise goal.    I actually look forward to running.  I reallly hate it while its happening but feel great afterwards     I am almost to the 25 pound mark.  23.5 as of today.    Yay!    LOVE all the support you all have given me over the past weeks.   It is nice to know you have friends out there helping you along the way.   Keep up the hard work everyone.   Now off to the grocery store and then the beach.   Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Sat QOTD: My favorite side kick is also Tink she is sassy smart and sexy.   I have fairie envy.  LOL.



Great job on finishing the C25K!!!  Woooo hooo!!  



tigger813 said:


> Thanks Mikamah! I just tried them on. I got a dark blue denim and a stone washed. They both fit and one pair is actually a bit loose! They were $14.99 a pair at KMart! I also bought a new pink top to wear next weekend when we go to the Cape! Total came to $39.96! I love when I buy stuff and it totals under $40!
> 
> Panic mode is setting in! DD2 has been complaining about her tummy and had some trouble in the bathroom. Then she came and laid down on the couch and fell asleep almost immediately. She is really out and will only stir a little when I try to talk to her. She didn't eat much supper so I'm worried! I have a zillion things to do tomorrow and Tuesday. One of those things may go away if one of us has to stay home tomorrow. DH may just work from home tomorrow to stay with her. I will have to reschedule her Kindergarten screening if she stays home. She doesn't feel feverish so that's good!



I hope she is okay!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Happy Sunday!!

I totally forgot to send my weight to Luv! *gulp* Gotta do that!

Yesterday my oldest son came home to visit for a few days. It's been a little more than a month since we saw him. He couldn't stop talking about how "thin" I look. I'm hardly thin but it is nice to hear my 21 year old son tell me I am. 

Funny story... well, funny to me. I bought a couple dresses from Old Navy. I got them online. When they got here, I tried them on. One of the dresses is a size 16 and fit perfectly... except it is really short and really see-through. Well, I decided it was just too see-through for me so I stuck it back in the bag to take it back to the store. I went online to see what I could replace the dress with and that was when I realized the dress was not a dress... it is a swimsuit cover-up "tunic"!! I baa haa haa'd for an hour!



corinnak said:


> 3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character?  AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?



My favorite Disney sidekicks are Jiminy Cricket and  Jaq Gus Suzy (from Cinderella). I love how upbeat and helpful they are. 

My biggest support comes from you all here... my DH, my mom and my nutritionist.



corinnak said:


> 3/14 Sunday QOTD:  Why is losing weight important to you?  Do you have nay methods for these reasons in the forefront?



Losing weight is important to me because I want to be around for my kids as long as I can.


----------



## princessbride6205

corinnak said:


> At some point it clicked in my brain that I am choosing foods that work for me, not just whatever seems like fun at the moment, and that is so much easier to do when packing things along, because you never know what you won't be able to find out in the world.
> 
> I had great success packing things along for the Princess weekend - knowing that airports can be a disastrous combination of stress and candy/fast food, I packed along a couple of Tofurky/Laughing cow & veggie sandwiches on those Earth Grains thins, cut up apples, baby carrots, hard boiled eggs, almonds and several bars of various points values.  I literally did not have room to add anything to this, and was pleased to have a variety of snacks to choose from depending on what I was craving on the ride.
> 
> And I guess that even includes a list of my favorite pack-along foods!
> 
> 3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character? AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?
> I just love Scuttle from The Little Mermaid.  What a nut.  "This comes from a time when humans used to just sit around and STARE at each other all day.  Got very boring."


 I actually LOL'ed reading/remembering that Scuttle quote.
You are so right about choosing foods that work. I did that on Princess weekend and I've been trying to do that more each day. Thanks for the additional pack-along ideas.
I have tried the Amy's meals - love them - but I'm cheap. I also like some of the Kashi frozen meals. Those at least go on sale occasionally. I am slowly trying to make changes to my grocery shopping. Healthy convenience foods are double the price of their counterparts. But I'm trying to accept a little uptick in my grocery bill for the convenience of something healthy because I would have a nervous breakdown if I tried to make everything from scratch. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just catching up here.    This work thing is getting in the way of my DISing   I just finished my C25K program.   I am really proud of myself.   I think it is the first time I have ever accomplished an exercise goal.    I actually look forward to running.  I reallly hate it while its happening but feel great afterwards     I am almost to the 25 pound mark.  23.5 as of today.    Yay!    LOVE all the support you all have given me over the past weeks.   It is nice to know you have friends out there helping you along the way.   Keep up the hard work everyone.   Now off to the grocery store and then the beach.   Have a great day everyone.


Congrats on finishing the C25k! 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I've been MIA from the thread because of job stuff (I've been getting home about 9:00 every night the past two weeks.) It's been very hectic and I am ready for spring break this week! I managed to lose .6 this week, not a lot, BUT... I am officially down 10 lbs! I was so excited to add a new clippie to my sig!


Congrats on 10 pounds!

3/14 Sunday QOTD:  Why is losing weight important to you?  Do you have any methods for these reasons in the forefront?
I was used to being fit and feeling relatively photogenic. This sounds so vain, but my main reason was to like the way I look in photos. The very closely linked other reasons were to feel more confident and be able to have clothes that fit without buying a new wardrobe. Exercise has been a big part for me because I also want to feel strong and be in much better shape. I used to be a dancer and I've had a few occasions in the last year to run auditions or lead a class for other dancers. I was embarrassed that I was the out of shape, frumpy, lumpy girl who was huffing and puffing through it. I have an easier time motivating myself for exercise. Food can still be challenging for me (even 1.5 lb from goal). I'll have to figure out a way to think upon my weight loss reasons more when faced with food choices.

Now to share a very frugal NSV with you all. We were at REI today. There wasn't much on the adult sale racks. As I was browsing the kids clearance rack for DD, I came across pants that looked my size. I tried them on and I did indeed fit into Girls pants (never mind that they are the extended 16-18 size). You can't beat $11 for nice cargo pants!  So now I can afford my $400 jogging stroller, yes?


----------



## donac

Good morning.  I hope everyone on the east coast is safe.  We had a wild weekend here in jersey.  It was thundering and lighting last night when I got home.  Lots to talk about but not a lot of time this morning.  Too busy today so I just stopped by to make sure everyone is okay. 

We didn't get any water yet.  Still may rain today and it won't take much.  Just keeping my fingers crossed. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning everyone!  I cannot believe it is Monday again already.  I hate starting the day tired.  

I know I've shared that I lost my Dad in September.  Every song at church yesterday really set me off, a really emotional day.  No exercise, but today is a running day.  Sundays mean BIG lunch at Mom's, usually around 2, and generally no, or little dinner.  I have been trying really hard not to OVEREAT, but I do eat more during that meal than any other during the week.  Sometimes I'll grab an apple, etc, later in the afternoon, but for the last 3 Sundays, I've had a 1-2 lb. loss over night.  I wish I could translate that same strategy to my other days of the week, with a bigger lunch than dinner.  I am just not to that point in my lunch packing yet! 

Of course, all the crying, the fact my face is REALLY broken out, and the date mean TOM is on it's way, so the 6.5 weight loss I've had this week will be null by the end of the week.  At least now I recognize it for what is , and will just deal until it goes away!

Sat's QOD:  I am motivated to loose weight by many things.  One being my dad's death.  I want to be here for my girls.  Daddy was 72, and the last 15 years he had heart surgeries, severe diabetes, lots of health problems.  Also, my DD3 is already battling her weight, and I want to set the example for her.  Plus, I am tired of being tired and looking bad.

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

UGH! Another night of next to no sleep! High winds and heavy rain woke me up at 2:45 this morning. I may have gotten another hour on the couch but that's about it. We've had about 6-7 inches of rain since midnight yesterday. It's supposed to continue most of the day and hopefully end by 8 this evening.  

DD2 slept through the night. She is starting to wake up as I hear her coughing. 

Glad I don't have dancing tonight though DD1 and I have to take a drive after her dancing class to pick up  a package!

No exercise this weekend and none happening here today. I will be giving 2 massages today so I guess that will be my exercise! Gotta dress soon to drive DD1 to the bus stop.


----------



## mikamah

I tried to post last night and the boards went down, so hopefully I copied it right to re post this morning.  Still wicked windy and rainy here in MA!



corinnak said:


> 3/14 Sunday QOTD:  Why is losing weight important to you?  Do you have nay methods for these reasons in the forefront?


Losing weight is so important to me so that I can be healthy and as I age I do not want to be a burden to my son.  I want to be a healthy and active mom, maybe grandma someday.  In the summer of 2005 I peaked at 229 pounds.  That summer my mom had a cardiac arrest after an allergic reaction.  She had a rocky hospital course with complications from diabetes and copd, and had a really hard time, went to rehab for a few weeks, and did really well, and came home just in time to her new inlaw apartment that my sister had built to see her grandson born 3 days later on Aug 30.  That summer was an emotional roller coaster, and it ended well, but in september I went back to ww and said I was never going to stop.  I knew that I needed to lose weight, and keep it off.  I did lose over 40 pounds over the next 2 years, and the next two years put some of that back on, but not all of it.  The last 4 years of my mom's life were up and down, times she was in and out of the hospital, and that was stressful, trying to balance helping her with taking care of michael, and there were some trying times.  I never want Michael to have the stress of worrying about me, and trying to take care of me and take care of his own family he might one day have.  Looking back and missing my mom, I'm happy I was able to be there for her as much as I was.  I know many of her health issues were lifestyle related, and I don't want to have those problems.  I have 4 siblings, and we all helped out with my mom, and when she was in and out of the hospital, it was stressful.  It was always someone's vacation, and you worried while you're away. Michael is an only child, and I don't want him to have to worry about me.  I don't miss the worry, and know she is in a better place and one day I'll go there too.  I guess the method I have, is that no matter how long it takes, every little step toward a healthier me, is going to make me a healthier mom, and  I will never give up on this journey.   Heck, I'm even starting to run!!  


Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I've been MIA from the thread because of job stuff (I've been getting home about 9:00 every night the past two weeks.) It's been very hectic and I am ready for spring break this week! I managed to lose .6 this week, not a lot, BUT... I am officially down 10 lbs! I was so excited to add a new clippie to my sig!


Whoo hoo Jessi!!  10 pounds is awesome!!  Hope your spring break gets here soon.


tigger813 said:


> SO far, so good with DD2. She has hardly moved. I did just recover her with her blankets. Keeping my fingers crossed!


Michael said his stomach hurt tonight too.  I always try to will it out of him, aw, it was the tacos, you'll be fine in the morning, and keep my fingers crossed.  


maiziezoe said:


> Is the guinea pig named Fredward because of Freddie on iCarly?


Michael said he made up the name, but I think that's where it came from.  


maiziezoe said:


> Yesterday my oldest son came home to visit for a few days. It's been a little more than a month since we saw him. He couldn't stop talking about how "thin" I look. I'm hardly thin but it is nice to hear my 21 year old son tell me I am.
> Funny story... well, funny to me. I bought a couple dresses from Old Navy. I got them online. When they got here, I tried them on. One of the dresses is a size 16 and fit perfectly... except it is really short and really see-through. Well, I decided it was just too see-through for me so I stuck it back in the bag to take it back to the store. I went online to see what I could replace the dress with and that was when I realized the dress was not a dress... it is a swimsuit cover-up "tunic"!! I baa haa haa'd for an hour!


That's so sweet that your son noticed how thin you are.  Love the coverup story.  




princessbride6205 said:


> :Now to share a very frugal NSV with you all. We were at REI today. There wasn't much on the adult sale racks. As I was browsing the kids clearance rack for DD, I came across pants that looked my size. I tried them on and I did indeed fit into Girls pants (never mind that they are the extended 16-18 size). You can't beat $11 for nice cargo pants!  So now I can afford my $400 jogging stroller, yes?


That's so fun to find a bargain in a smaller size.  The jogging strollers are awesome, and so worth the money.  



donac said:


> Good morning.  I hope everyone on the east coast is safe.  We had a wild weekend here in jersey.  It was thundering and lighting last night when I got home.  Lots to talk about but not a lot of time this morning.  Too busy today so I just stopped by to make sure everyone is okay.
> 
> We didn't get any water yet.  Still may rain today and it won't take much.  Just keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Thanks.  We did ok, lots of rain and wind, but thankfully no loss of power, which would make my sump pump not work and I'd be in big trouble.  If it ever were to happen, it would get me to clean out the basement.  Hope everyone else is ok too.  Pjlla's in souther NH and they got hit hard again, so I hope she's ok. 



flipflopmom said:


> I know I've shared that I lost my Dad in September.  Every song at church yesterday really set me off, a really emotional day.  No exercise, but today is a running day.  Sundays mean BIG lunch at Mom's, usually around 2, and generally no, or little dinner.  I have been trying really hard not to OVEREAT, but I do eat more during that meal than any other during the week.  Sometimes I'll grab an apple, etc, later in the afternoon, but for the last 3 Sundays, I've had a 1-2 lb. loss over night.  I wish I could translate that same strategy to my other days of the week, with a bigger lunch than dinner.  I am just not to that point in my lunch packing yet!
> 
> Of course, all the crying, the fact my face is REALLY broken out, and the date mean TOM is on it's way, so the 6.5 weight loss I've had this week will be null by the end of the week.  At least now I recognize it for what is , and will just deal until it goes away!
> 
> Sat's QOD:  I am motivated to loose weight by many things.  One being my dad's death.  I want to be here for my girls.  Daddy was 72, and the last 15 years he had heart surgeries, severe diabetes, lots of health problems.  Also, my DD3 is already battling her weight, and I want to set the example for her.  Plus, I am tired of being tired and looking bad.


  So sorry you're having a rough time.  It is so hard to lose a parent, and those emotional days will come at times that you least expect it.  Don't be too hard on yourself, and give yourself the time you need to grieve.  I put on 15 pounds over last summer after I lost my mom in june, and in the past 7 months, have been up and down and essentially maintained, and for this time in my life, I'm ok with that.  It is so hard. We're always here to listen. 

Have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

Just went to wake DD2 up and she was pretending to be sleeping! Got some really big smiles today from her already so on to my busy day!

And it's still RAINING!


----------



## lovedvc

We survived the storm without losing any of our trees.  We lost power for a bit so instead of staying home in the dark I went out and bought a new kitchen table.  Overall I think I had a really good weekend food wise.  I woke up Saturday and said enough is enough.  I wrote everything down and stayed within my points.  Yesterday I was faced with a fire department parade with heros and burgers and then on to my mom's for dinner.  We had the traditional corned beef, cabbage, potatoes and irish soda bread.  I still stayed within my points.  I also read an earlier post (sorry I don't remember who it was) that the BL member walked 11,000 steps, so I went and bought a pedometer.  At bedtime last night I was at 10,950 so I walked around my bedroom till I hit 11,000.  Hopefully I can do that today also.  I think its do able.


----------



## ShortyNBug

3/14 Sunday QOTD: Why is losing weight important to you? Do you have any methods for these reasons in the forefront?

For me, losing weight started as a vanity thing.  The more I lose, the more I make it about being a healthy example for my daughters.  I'm much more active, can run, jump, skip, whatever they want.  I've never been a "lazy fat" but I've never been this active.  
I still want to look good, don't get me wrong.  That is still up there in the top #3 reasons I'm doing it.  I also can't wait to see the look on my doctor's face when I go for my annual exam April 1st.  She's always said I was healthy no matter how big I got.  My numbers were all really good.  The last time I lost 40 pounds she said she didn't think "with my frame" I'd get much smaller than that.  I'm about 7 pounds lighter than that now and hope to be 5 or so more less by then.  She'll be proud of me I'm sure.

So, here's my motives:
1:  Be healthy.  (And set a great example for my girls.)
2:  Look good and feel confident in my own body.
3:  Be the best looking I can be for my hubby.  He deserves a hot wife!


----------



## Graciesmom77

3/14 Sunday QOTD: Why is losing weight important to you? Do you have any methods for these reasons in the forefront?

I really want to lose weight for many reasons, but being a healthy role model for my 3 daughters in #1. I don't want them growing up being teased or to feel like they aren't good enough. If I show them a healthy lifestyle, they will be much more inclined to live that way, and they deserve that.
Another reason is I would like to feel comfortable with my body. I am not as "romantic" as I would like to be with my husband because I am ashamed of the way I look. I want to feel confident.

It looks like this cold is turning into another yucky chest cold. I think I just coughed up a lung, but I really hope it passes today. I want to start exercising and its hard when you can't breathe.

I hope everyone had a great weeknd!


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!  I cannot believe it is Monday again already.  I hate starting the day tired.
> 
> I know I've shared that I lost my Dad in September.  Every song at church yesterday really set me off, a really emotional day.  No exercise, but today is a running day.  Sundays mean BIG lunch at Mom's, usually around 2, and generally no, or little dinner.  I have been trying really hard not to OVEREAT, but I do eat more during that meal than any other during the week.  Sometimes I'll grab an apple, etc, later in the afternoon, but for the last 3 Sundays, I've had a 1-2 lb. loss over night.  I wish I could translate that same strategy to my other days of the week, with a bigger lunch than dinner.  I am just not to that point in my lunch packing yet!
> 
> Of course, all the crying, the fact my face is REALLY broken out, and the date mean TOM is on it's way, so the 6.5 weight loss I've had this week will be null by the end of the week.  At least now I recognize it for what is , and will just deal until it goes away!
> 
> Sat's QOD:  I am motivated to loose weight by many things.  One being my dad's death.  I want to be here for my girls.  Daddy was 72, and the last 15 years he had heart surgeries, severe diabetes, lots of health problems.  Also, my DD3 is already battling her weight, and I want to set the example for her.  Plus, I am tired of being tired and looking bad.
> 
> Have a great day all!



  Sorry yesterday was such a rough day for you.

QOTD:  My mom's death has been motivating for me to lose weight...actually my coping afterwards.  I got so inactive and unhealthy...I'm glad I was able to see it and start moving again.  My mom and I tried to lose weight for years, and she was so unhappy with her weight...I don't want to be me.  I don't want to be literally weighed down with unhappiness and think 
"If I only lost weight I could..."


----------



## corinnak

My gosh, I posted in such a hurry yesterday, my QOTD sounded a bit like...nonsense!!!  I _meant_ to say:

3/14 Sunday QOTD: Why is losing weight important to you? Do you have any methods for keeping these reasons in the forefront?



So today, given that I seem to be experiencing a little mayhem myself (painting scenery for a play, coaching BL, getting ready to travel, Kung Fu test on Thrsday plus all the usual stuff, and I definitely felt myself gravitating toward food this weekend when I started to get tired, Here is today's QOTD:

3/15 Monday QOTD:  What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?


----------



## corinnak

jbm02 said:


> I had an up and down week but looks like it ended on an up note.  I am down THREE pounds.   and I am officially out of the 150s.  WOOOHOOO.
> 
> My goal this week is to make sure I journal every day.  i am still working on that one (i have only managed it one full week..!).
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!
> jude



Wowie wow, Jude!  Congratulations on leaving the 150's behind you and welcome to the 140's!  In my opinion, they're a great place to visit or live!

I like that you have a weekly goal - journaling food is a tough habit to get into, but taking it one week at a time is a smart approach.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just catching up here.    This work thing is getting in the way of my DISing   I just finished my C25K program.   I am really proud of myself.   I think it is the first time I have ever accomplished an exercise goal.    I actually look forward to running.  I reallly hate it while its happening but feel great afterwards     I am almost to the 25 pound mark.  23.5 as of today.    Yay!    LOVE all the support you all have given me over the past weeks.   It is nice to know you have friends out there helping you along the way.   Keep up the hard work everyone.   Now off to the grocery store and then the beach.   Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Sat QOTD: My favorite side kick is also Tink she is sassy smart and sexy.   I have fairie envy.  LOL.



Congratuations on finishign C25K!  It's a great accomplishment and really gives you a strong foundation in running, and if you stick with it, I predict that you will start to enjoy the running during the workout as well.  It is uncomfortable during this  stage because you're still building your infrastructure - strong heart, lungs, and even the rest of the circulatory system develops, but also muscles and bones.  Once that is in place, it starts to be more enjoyable, I think.

Fairie envy - Love it!



Graciesmom77 said:


> Corinnak, where do you find the hickory smoked tofurkey? I would like to try it.
> 
> As for my support here at home, my mom helps alot. She is trying to lose some weight, though her focus is more on being healthy. She battled breast cancer a few years ago and has learned ALOT about the foods we eat. She eats mostly organic now. Anyways, she encourages me and listens to me when I want to complain!
> My hubby, though its over the phone mostly, encourages me and tells me I am doing great. Though we when he's here he is always trying to convince me to have a "scrump day" and eat whatever I want. I keep saying to him "do you like having a fat wife?" He is a little wishy washy on being my support, but he tries and I love him for it!
> 
> I see alot of you have a little Biggest Loser sign on the bottom of your signature with Bambi  on it. How do you get that? Its so cute!
> 
> Thanks for being here. I love coming here and have found that even after only a week,  coming here and talking to you all and hearing your stories, is  a big motivator!!



I hope you feel better from your cold soon!  I find the hickory smoked tofurky in the "organics" refrigerator case at my regular grocery store.  I know some stores don't have a special section - you might check over by the tofu in the produce section, too.  Sometimes they keep it there in some other stores.  They also carry it at our local health food store/co-op.  I hope you can find it!

That's great that you and your mom are on the same page.  I'm sure your DHwants you to relax and have fun, but it sounds like you are staying strong working toward your goals.  Not that there isn't room for some splurges on the way.  I never heard the term "scrump day" before!

If you want a clippie, here's how you get one:

Go to your user control panel and then find "Edit Signature" in the menu bar.  Paste this in the text window:

[*IMG="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b16/lisah0711/BL9.jpg"]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b16/lisah0711/BL9.jpg[/IMG]

Then, VERY IMPORTANT: delete the * 

Next click "Preview Signature"  to make sure it worked.  If it does, click the "Save Signature" button and you should be all set.  This is not the only method, but it works!  If you still have troubles, feel free to PM me.





tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I want to be healthy and feel good about myself. I have a lot more energy since losing 40 pounds. I enjoy working out now though lately it's been a bit more tiresome to do. I need to change things up a bit I think. I've discovered new foods and have gotten in to clothes that I haven't worn in years. Today I went and bought myself 2 pairs of size 8 jeans! I'm so excited! I will be buying a new bathing suit and Easter dress this week and need some new bras as well!



Wow - size 8!  Congratulations and welcome to the world of Single Digit Pants!  

I think everyone hits those workout slumps from time to time.  Our brains get bored and our bodies don't feel challenged.  Fortunately, there are lots of great activities and ways to work out, so I am sure you'll find something fun!



mikamah said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Corinna, you're such a great coach, I've enjoyed reading all you inspiring replies.  I will come back to answer todays qotd after bedtime.  I promised I watch the final Hannah Montana with Michael at 7.
> 
> IWISHFORDISNEY- congrats on finishing the C25K!!  That is quite an accomplishment.  Would you say there was a point that it got harder for you?  I'm starting week 3 and still feel pumped like I'm going to be able to do it.  I guess I can imagine running 3 minutes this week, but 2 weeks ago I couldn't.  It is such a great program, and it seems like it's paced so nicely.  We'll see what this week brings.  Weather's looking good after tomorrow.



  Thanks - your comment means a lot to me.  

I know I'm not IWISHFORDISNEY, but I can tell you my experience as well, if that's OK.  The program is so great at building your abilities that it does seem like the biggest challenge is mental - running for 5 minutes sounded like a LOT to me, the first day I was supposed to do that, but because of the previous weeks, I was totally ready. Some people do experience a point at which it becomes harder and repeat a week, but not everyone, by any means.



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I've been MIA from the thread because of job stuff (I've been getting home about 9:00 every night the past two weeks.) It's been very hectic and I am ready for spring break this week! I managed to lose .6 this week, not a lot, BUT... I am officially down 10 lbs! I was so excited to add a new clippie to my sig!



Woo hooo!  Congratulations on being down 10 pounds!  .6 pounds is the equivalent of more than2 sticks of butter - I'd say youre doing really well, _especially_ since you've been having such a busy time.  



maiziezoe said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> I totally forgot to send my weight to Luv! *gulp* Gotta do that!
> 
> Yesterday my oldest son came home to visit for a few days. It's been a little more than a month since we saw him. He couldn't stop talking about how "thin" I look. I'm hardly thin but it is nice to hear my 21 year old son tell me I am.
> 
> Funny story... well, funny to me. I bought a couple dresses from Old Navy. I got them online. When they got here, I tried them on. One of the dresses is a size 16 and fit perfectly... except it is really short and really see-through. Well, I decided it was just too see-through for me so I stuck it back in the bag to take it back to the store. I went online to see what I could replace the dress with and that was when I realized the dress was not a dress... it is a swimsuit cover-up "tunic"!! I baa haa haa'd for an hour!




Oh, the little mice from Cinderella!  I love those guys!  And how nice that your son noticed and commented on the changes you've made!  

Your "tunic" dress cracked me up.  I can see where you might want a little more coverage!!  

Your reason for wanting to lose - to be around for your kids - is definitely on my list as well.  



princessbride6205 said:


> I have tried the Amy's meals - love them - but I'm cheap. I also like some of the Kashi frozen meals. Those at least go on sale occasionally. I am slowly trying to make changes to my grocery shopping. Healthy convenience foods are double the price of their counterparts. But I'm trying to accept a little uptick in my grocery bill for the convenience of something healthy because I would have a nervous breakdown if I tried to make everything from scratch.



I agree, it's a bummer that the heathy things cost so much more.  I think there are probably 2 reasons for it - 1. economies of scale - if Lean Cuisine makes 2 million enchiladas and Amy's makes 20,000...there's that whole sunk cost thing and also bargaining power and whatnot.  But I think some of it is that the healthy ones are using ingredients with more food value and that is just going to cost more.  It does more for you, too, though, so I guess it's an investment, in a way.  I have to admit, the Kashi meals I've tried have not been my favorites - which ones do you like?



princessbride6205 said:


> 3/14 Sunday QOTD:  Why is losing weight important to you?  Do you have any methods for these reasons in the forefront?
> I was used to being fit and feeling relatively photogenic. This sounds so vain, but my main reason was to like the way I look in photos. The very closely linked other reasons were to feel more confident and be able to have clothes that fit without buying a new wardrobe. Exercise has been a big part for me because I also want to feel strong and be in much better shape. I used to be a dancer and I've had a few occasions in the last year to run auditions or lead a class for other dancers. I was embarrassed that I was the out of shape, frumpy, lumpy girl who was huffing and puffing through it. I have an easier time motivating myself for exercise. Food can still be challenging for me (even 1.5 lb from goal). I'll have to figure out a way to think upon my weight loss reasons more when faced with food choices.



Hooray for cheap pants!  Every little bit helps, I suppose, working toward saving for/paying off that jogging stroller!  

I think a lot of us have expressed frustrating with photos as either a jumping off point or wanting to look good/feel comfortable having photos taken as motivation, so you aren't the only one!  It definitely made my list as well. 

It seems like you're doing great in the exercise department!  Food is always going to be challenging - why is it that the less beneficial foods are so darned tasty, anyhow?  



donac said:


> Good morning.  I hope everyone on the east coast is safe.  We had a wild weekend here in jersey.  It was thundering and lighting last night when I got home.  Lots to talk about but not a lot of time this morning.  Too busy today so I just stopped by to make sure everyone is okay.
> 
> We didn't get any water yet.  Still may rain today and it won't take much.  Just keeping my fingers crossed.



I also hope everyone is safe - is there flooding where you are, Dona?  Take care and I hope the rest of the week is less crazy for you!



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!  I cannot believe it is Monday again already.  I hate starting the day tired.
> 
> I know I've shared that I lost my Dad in September.  Every song at church yesterday really set me off, a really emotional day.  No exercise, but today is a running day.  Sundays mean BIG lunch at Mom's, usually around 2, and generally no, or little dinner.  I have been trying really hard not to OVEREAT, but I do eat more during that meal than any other during the week.  Sometimes I'll grab an apple, etc, later in the afternoon, but for the last 3 Sundays, I've had a 1-2 lb. loss over night.  I wish I could translate that same strategy to my other days of the week, with a bigger lunch than dinner.  I am just not to that point in my lunch packing yet!
> 
> Of course, all the crying, the fact my face is REALLY broken out, and the date mean TOM is on it's way, so the 6.5 weight loss I've had this week will be null by the end of the week.  At least now I recognize it for what is , and will just deal until it goes away!
> 
> Sat's QOD:  I am motivated to loose weight by many things.  One being my dad's death.  I want to be here for my girls.  Daddy was 72, and the last 15 years he had heart surgeries, severe diabetes, lots of health problems.  Also, my DD3 is already battling her weight, and I want to set the example for her.  Plus, I am tired of being tired and looking bad.
> 
> Have a great day all!




  So sorry about your dad.  Some days are definitely harder than others.  It sounds like you had a double whammy yesterday between the TOM, and the songs.  I know when I am approaching TOM, emotions run closer to the surface than usual, too.  

6.5 weight loss for the week!  That's huge!  Try not to think of it being "null" by the end of the week - It's water that we retain during TOM, not fat, and should go on its way once the hormones settle down.

I looked at your trip report a little and your girls are just darling!  What a great way to show how much you love them by taking excellent care of the most important person in their lives.  Your healthy example will benefit them their whole lives, too.




tigger813 said:


> UGH! Another night of next to no sleep! High winds and heavy rain woke me up at 2:45 this morning. I may have gotten another hour on the couch but that's about it. We've had about 6-7 inches of rain since midnight yesterday. It's supposed to continue most of the day and hopefully end by 8 this evening.
> 
> DD2 slept through the night. She is starting to wake up as I hear her coughing.



Oh man, it sounds like a rough one.  I sure hope you don't have too much flooding there and that your daughter feels better soon.



mikamah said:


> Losing weight is so important to me so that I can be healthy and as I age I do not want to be a burden to my son.  I want to be a healthy and active mom, maybe grandma someday.  In the summer of 2005 I peaked at 229 pounds.  That summer my mom had a cardiac arrest after an allergic reaction.  She had a rocky hospital course with complications from diabetes and copd, and had a really hard time, went to rehab for a few weeks, and did really well, and came home just in time to her new inlaw apartment that my sister had built to see her grandson born 3 days later on Aug 30.  That summer was an emotional roller coaster, and it ended well, but in september I went back to ww and said I was never going to stop.  I knew that I needed to lose weight, and keep it off.  I did lose over 40 pounds over the next 2 years, and the next two years put some of that back on, but not all of it.  The last 4 years of my mom's life were up and down, times she was in and out of the hospital, and that was stressful, trying to balance helping her with taking care of michael, and there were some trying times.  I never want Michael to have the stress of worrying about me, and trying to take care of me and take care of his own family he might one day have.  Looking back and missing my mom, I'm happy I was able to be there for her as much as I was.  I know many of her health issues were lifestyle related, and I don't want to have those problems.  I have 4 siblings, and we all helped out with my mom, and when she was in and out of the hospital, it was stressful.  It was always someone's vacation, and you worried while you're away. Michael is an only child, and I don't want him to have to worry about me.  I don't miss the worry, and know she is in a better place and one day I'll go there too.  I guess the method I have, is that no matter how long it takes, every little step toward a healthier me, is going to make me a healthier mom, and  I will never give up on this journey.   Heck, I'm even starting to run!!



It's really thoughtful of you to want to take care of yourself now so your son doesn't have to later in life.  Its really hard to watch someone suffer because of choices that they made.  How lucky we are to still be able to change things for ourselves. It's totally possible to be older and not a constant worry to your children:  I have two surviving grandparents, one from each side and the things they have in common are that they both eat healthfully and are in some way active.  My maternal grandmother is 90 and rides her exercise bike every day.  She chose an apartment on the 2nd floor and takes the stairs because she knows it keeps her mobile!  She's been lucky, but she also has really owned her health. 

You are so right that every little step is a step toward a healthier you, and so long as you don't give up, you're always getting closer to the best you that you can be.





lovedvc said:


> We survived the storm without losing any of our trees.  We lost power for a bit so instead of staying home in the dark I went out and bought a new kitchen table.  Overall I think I had a really good weekend food wise.  I woke up Saturday and said enough is enough.  I wrote everything down and stayed within my points.  Yesterday I was faced with a fire department parade with heros and burgers and then on to my mom's for dinner.  We had the traditional corned beef, cabbage, potatoes and irish soda bread.  I still stayed within my points.  I also read an earlier post (sorry I don't remember who it was) that the BL member walked 11,000 steps, so I went and bought a pedometer.  At bedtime last night I was at 10,950 so I walked around my bedroom till I hit 11,000.  Hopefully I can do that today also.  I think its do able.



Good to hear you weathered the storm well.  Thank goodness you didn't lose any trees! Way to take charge of your food plan and tracking!  You did a fabulous job on what sounds like a challenging weekend.  There will always be weekends like that in our lives and you've proven that you can get through it and still stay on track!

That's pretty awesome that you were inspired to start using a pedometer - way to get those steps in!  Those extra steps can make a huge difference over time.




ShortyNBug said:


> For me, losing weight started as a vanity thing.  The more I lose, the more I make it about being a healthy example for my daughters.  I'm much more active, can run, jump, skip, whatever they want.  I've never been a "lazy fat" but I've never been this active.
> I still want to look good, don't get me wrong.  That is still up there in the top #3 reasons I'm doing it.  I also can't wait to see the look on my doctor's face when I go for my annual exam April 1st.  She's always said I was healthy no matter how big I got.  My numbers were all really good.  The last time I lost 40 pounds she said she didn't think "with my frame" I'd get much smaller than that.  I'm about 7 pounds lighter than that now and hope to be 5 or so more less by then.  She'll be proud of me I'm sure.



That is so cool that you are looking forward to your annual exam - its amazing the things that we no longer dread as we lose the weight.  Way to surpass your doctor's expectations on "your frame" too!




jennz said:


> QOTD:  My mom's death has been motivating for me to lose weight...actually my coping afterwards.  I got so inactive and unhealthy...I'm glad I was able to see it and start moving again.  My mom and I tried to lose weight for years, and she was so unhappy with her weight...I don't want to be me.  I don't want to be literally weighed down with unhappiness and think
> "If I only lost weight I could..."



Jennz -  I think that grief is one of those times when almost everyone gains.  It's so painful and we all know that one easy thing that makes us feel better, at least for a minute, is food.   It's so good that you were able to change gears and are moving toward your health and fitness goals.  I know your mom is proud of you.   



Graciesmom77 said:


> 3/14 Sunday QOTD: Why is losing weight important to you? Do you have any methods for these reasons in the forefront?
> 
> I really want to lose weight for many reasons, but being a healthy role model for my 3 daughters in #1. I don't want them growing up being teased or to feel like they aren't good enough. If I show them a healthy lifestyle, they will be much more inclined to live that way, and they deserve that.
> Another reason is I would like to feel comfortable with my body. I am not as "romantic" as I would like to be with my husband because I am ashamed of the way I look. I want to feel confident.
> 
> It looks like this cold is turning into another yucky chest cold. I think I just coughed up a lung, but I really hope it passes today. I want to start exercising and its hard when you can't breathe.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weeknd!



Your daughters will benefit so much from your healthy changes, both by getting to enjoy more time with you and by learning how to take care of their own bodies by watching your example.  They really do watch and want do everything we do, so it's great when we can model the behavior that is best for them.

Confidence in your appearance is huge and definitely impacts the more romantic aspects of life.  Of course there are very sexy, beautiful women of every size, and I often thing we're harder on ourselves than anyone else would be.  That being said, the way YOU feel about your body definitely impacts your experiences at least as much as how anyone else feels about it, so it's powerful that you're working toward a body you can be excited about.

I sure hope you feel better soon from your cold and cough.  It's really important to be able to breathe!!  The rule of thumb I've heard is that if you're sick above the shoulders, go ahead and work out.  If you are sick below the shoulders (cough, aches, stomach, etc), it's safer to hold off.

And now, maybe I should answer my own QOTD on the actual day???  

3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?

When I'm home, I like to drink some nice decaf or herbal tea.  It's warm, enjoyable and calorie free.

I also find that getting some fresh air can really help.  Just a few minutes outside breathing can really clear my head.  That and remembering that rushing doesn't necessarily make things get done faster.

I know I said "aside from eating" but it is important to stay fueled when stressed, busy or working hard.  It's doubly important to choose foods that will work FOR me.  Even though sugar is cheap, appealing and easy to grab, it actually adds stress to an already stressed system.

Things that are easy to eat and/or pick up from a grocery store on the run now include:  light string cheese, almonds, fresh fruit, sugar snap peas or baby carrots.  I might have also bought some "simply fruit" fruit roll-ups yesterday to share with my paint crew.


----------



## jennz

Corrina you should be a therapist!  Thank you!

Tigger813 - okay I finally got a Luna peppermint chocolate bar - YUM!  And addicting - glad I only bought one. 

Feeling kind of crummy today, I just ate some bread and feel a little better.  Still going to try my c25k today and see how I feel once I start it.  I'm ready to go to sleep and my head is ugh.

I bought Pride and Prejudice today - wasn't it on this thread people talked about it and the BBC production?  I'm going to read it and then watch it.  I'm looking forward to it!  It was in the clearance section at Barnes, had to go to get dd Fang, the final book in Maximum Ride that came out today.


----------



## seashell724

Feeling very un-motiveted the past couple weeks so reading today has helped a lot. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

corinnak said:


> 3/14 Sunday QOTD: Why is losing weight important to you? Do you have any methods for keeping these reasons in the forefront?
> 
> 3/15 Monday QOTD:  What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?



Losing weight is important to me most importantly for my health, but I'm also a little vain and I really want my exterior to reflect the way I feel on the interior -- full of fun and ready to try new things! If I start to feel like it's not worth the effort, I just do that BMI calculation, and realize I have to get it down. I also made index cards with my top 10 reasons for losing weight. I try to remember to read them (actually, I really need to get back to that) daily. 

When I am totally stressed, my body will literally just shut down, and I will have to sleep...but I bet you meant things we can do while we're conscious!  I am a voracious reader, and I can lose myself in a book. Honestly, my best stress reliever is a run. I can think through my issue and come up with a plan while I'm moving along, and I always feel better than before I moved. 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Survived the day so far! DOn't have to pick up the package as DH came home to do some work and was here to get it! Yeah! Still have to take DD1 to dancing at 5 if it isn't canceled. But I can run to the grocery store to pick up a few things while she is there. The rain is lightening up and the wind is dying down so hopefully I will get to sleep tonight. I may have to get some Tylenol PM! Gave 2 massages and did my jobs at school today. Wish I could stay home and go to bed now but that's not in the cards.

Maybe I'll make some breakfast for supper early then that will be all done!

Time for my protein powder! Maybe that will give me some energy!


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Monday all!  

Just a friendly reminder that the results for the last weigh in will be delayed a week while LuvBaloo is on a well deserved vacation.  You should still PM your numbers as usual -- or if her box gets full, you can wait until she returns or PM them to me.  Thanks!



redwalker said:


> I was going to post a before and after photo of myself. Not sure how to do it. Pjilla can you help?



Did you get that one figured out?  If not, PM and I can help you.    I would love to see some more inspiring before and after pics.

Took a day off from the computer yesterday.  The spring forward time change is not my favorite.  DS and I played the new Pokemon games for a long time yesterday.  An interesting new feature is that they have "Pokemon walkers" now -- little pedometers that you can wear and make your Pokemon stronger while you walk around all day.  



corinnak said:


> 3/14 Sunday QOTD:  Why is losing weight important to you?  Do you have any methods for keeping these reasons in the forefront?



Losing weight is important to me because I am sick and tired of being fat.  All the other reasons like being there for my family, taking care of myself, health reasons are all there, too, but I just don't want to be fat anymore, ever, period.  My methods are just to keep chipping away at it, little by little every day.  I'm on track to my goal for this challenge and my big goal being in ONE-derland by my 50th birthday in July.  Thinking about that milestone birthday is a great motivator!

Welcome back, jbm02!  And a big congratulations for being out of the 150's!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just catching up here.    This work thing is getting in the way of my DISing   I just finished my C25K program.   I am really proud of myself.   I think it is the first time I have ever accomplished an exercise goal.    I actually look forward to running.  I reallly hate it while its happening but feel great afterwards     I am almost to the 25 pound mark.  23.5 as of today.    Yay!    LOVE all the support you all have given me over the past weeks.   It is nice to know you have friends out there helping you along the way.   Keep up the hard work everyone.   Now off to the grocery store and then the beach.   Have a great day everyone.



Great job on finishing the C25K and being close to that 25 pound clippie!  

Hope that you are feeling better soon, Graciesmom77!  



maiziezoe said:


> Funny story... well, funny to me. I bought a couple dresses from Old Navy. I got them online. When they got here, I tried them on. One of the dresses is a size 16 and fit perfectly... except it is really short and really see-through. Well, I decided it was just too see-through for me so I stuck it back in the bag to take it back to the store. I went online to see what I could replace the dress with and that was when I realized the dress was not a dress... it is a swimsuit cover-up "tunic"!! I baa haa haa'd for an hour!



Well, at least you figured it out before you wore it to the grocery store!  



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!  I cannot believe it is Monday again already.  I hate starting the day tired.
> 
> I know I've shared that I lost my Dad in September.  Every song at church yesterday really set me off, a really emotional day.  No exercise, but today is a running day.  Sundays mean BIG lunch at Mom's, usually around 2, and generally no, or little dinner.  I have been trying really hard not to OVEREAT, but I do eat more during that meal than any other during the week.  Sometimes I'll grab an apple, etc, later in the afternoon, but for the last 3 Sundays, I've had a 1-2 lb. loss over night.  I wish I could translate that same strategy to my other days of the week, with a bigger lunch than dinner.  I am just not to that point in my lunch packing yet!



 flipflopmom.  I am sorry for your loss.  There is just no timetable for grieving but I can tell you that someday it will be easier to live with even though you will always miss your Dad.  

I was wondering if you could do the big lunch, little dinner thing on Saturdays, too?  Maybe your body needs a few more calories to lose the weight and that is why you have a big loss after Sunday, even though you feel like you eat a lot for lunch.  The nice thing about those TOM gains is that they do go away rather quickly.  Keep up the good work!



mikamah said:


> I guess the method I have, is that no matter how long it takes, every little step toward a healthier me, is going to make me a healthier mom, and  I will never give up on this journey.   Heck, I'm even starting to run!!



You are doing so well on your C25K program, Kathy!  



lovedvc said:


> We survived the storm without losing any of our trees.  We lost power for a bit so instead of staying home in the dark I went out and bought a new kitchen table.  Overall I think I had a really good weekend food wise.  I woke up Saturday and said enough is enough.  I wrote everything down and stayed within my points.  Yesterday I was faced with a fire department parade with heros and burgers and then on to my mom's for dinner.  We had the traditional corned beef, cabbage, potatoes and irish soda bread.  I still stayed within my points.  I also read an earlier post (sorry I don't remember who it was) that the BL member walked 11,000 steps, so I went and bought a pedometer.  At bedtime last night I was at 10,950 so I walked around my bedroom till I hit 11,000.  Hopefully I can do that today also.  I think its do able.



Wow!  Great job!  That is donac who is logging all those steps on her pedometer.



corinnak said:


> 3/15 Monday QOTD:  What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?



I like to read to relax or play the piano.  I have to really concentrate on the piano so it takes my mind off everything else.  I try to really think before saying "yes" to anything and not be afraid to say "no" if it's not something that I really would like to do.  It's hard but it can be done.



jennz said:


> I bought Pride and Prejudice today - wasn't it on this thread people talked about it and the BBC production?  I'm going to read it and then watch it.  I'm looking forward to it!  It was in the clearance section at Barnes, had to go to get dd Fang, the final book in Maximum Ride that came out today.



 Hope that you are feeling better soon, jenn.  

Did you get the Kiera Knightley Pride and Prejudice or the Colin Firth one?  I love the Colin Firth one -- it has 6 parts I think.  I love all of Jane Austen's books.  They are very entertaining and I love the dialogue.  Let us know how you like it!  



seashell724 said:


> Feeling very un-motiveted the past couple weeks so reading today has helped a lot. Thanks for sharing everyone!



This is the place to come for motivation!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Losing weight is important to me most importantly for my health, but I'm also a little vain and I really want my exterior to reflect the way I feel on the interior -- full of fun and ready to try new things! If I start to feel like it's not worth the effort, I just do that BMI calculation, and realize I have to get it down. *I also made index cards with my top 10 reasons for losing weight. I try to remember to read them (actually, I really need to get back to that) daily*.



This is a great idea, Maria!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Graciesmom77

I saw that a few people were talking about Amy's foods and how expensive they were and I thought I would tell you what I did. I e mailed the company, told them I liked the foods and asked them if they could send me some coupons and they did. They sent a little booklet and a few loose coupons. They were pretty good ones too, like 55 and 75 cents off and if you go to a store that doubles them thats even better!


----------



## jennz

lisah0711 said:


> Hope that you are feeling better soon, jenn.
> 
> Did you get the Kiera Knightley Pride and Prejudice or the Colin Firth one?  I love the Colin Firth one -- it has 6 parts I think.  I love all of Jane Austen's books.  They are very entertaining and I love the dialogue.  Let us know how you like it!



Thanks Lisa - feeling MUCH better - picked dd and a friend up for school and we did our c25k (made the friend to it too) at the park, I told them if I threw up we'd be done for the day.  Well not only did I NOT throw up I actually started feeling better!  I can't figure this body out.  I could easily have slept this afternoon, now I don't feel sick at all am ready to finish my cleaning.  

Tigger - there's another sleep aid by tylenol (I'm pretty sure it's Tylenol) and it's called Simply Sleep. I've taken that and it works for me and I'm not groggy and grouchy the next day like I was when I took the Tylenol PM.  FWIW.  

Maiziezoe - told dd and her friend about dress actually being a swimsuit...they think you're hysterical!


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Thanks Lisa - feeling MUCH better - picked dd and a friend up for school and we did our c25k (made the friend to it too) at the park, I told them if I threw up we'd be done for the day.  Well not only did I NOT throw up I actually started feeling better!  I can't figure this body out.  I could easily have slept this afternoon, now I don't feel sick at all am ready to finish my cleaning.
> 
> Tigger - there's another sleep aid by tylenol (I'm pretty sure it's Tylenol) and it's called Simply Sleep. I've taken that and it works for me and I'm not groggy and grouchy the next day like I was when I took the Tylenol PM.  FWIW.
> 
> Maiziezoe - told dd and her friend about dress actually being a swimsuit...they think you're hysterical!



So glad you are feeling better!!  I almost always feel better after I work out!

Oh, I bought a calorie counter watch thingy over the weekend. Yesterday (I was really active all day) I burned 1200+. Today, I haven't been as active, I burned 468 so far. I don't know how accurate it is though.


----------



## maiziezoe

Good afternoon!!

Who has two thumbs and joined LifeTime Fitness today? This chick!  Me!!   It's a huge step for me because I hated to leave the house when I was heavier and now I have joined a gym. I can't wait to start tomorrow!!  

In other exciting news....  I hit my 30 pound mark this morning. I've lost a total of 30.3 pounds since Christmas Day. 


3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?

Well, stress is a flare trigger for my Lupus, so I have spent many years learning how to have little to no stress in my life. But, when things to get stressful, I take a hot shower. Like, really hot. Scalding... and long. And I drink blueberry green tea. I don't drink the tea in the shower. I drink it after the shower.


----------



## cclovesdis

Sorry I've been so MIA lately. I've been so busy lately and I can't explain why. I have been getting in exercise, so that's been a positive. Unfortunately, I've been so hungry and eating that I'm gaining weight. Everyday I try to get back on track, and I've been so unsuccessful. I keep trying, which is good. Hoping tomorrow is a better day!

QOTD: I like to go to the gym when I'm feeling stressed. I don't do that enough though.


----------



## donac

lovedvc said:


> We survived the storm without losing any of our trees.  We lost power for a bit so instead of staying home in the dark I went out and bought a new kitchen table.  Overall I think I had a really good weekend food wise.  I woke up Saturday and said enough is enough.  I wrote everything down and stayed within my points.  Yesterday I was faced with a fire department parade with heros and burgers and then on to my mom's for dinner.  We had the traditional corned beef, cabbage, potatoes and irish soda bread.  I still stayed within my points.  I also read an earlier post (sorry I don't remember who it was) that the BL member walked 11,000 steps, so I went and bought a pedometer.  At bedtime last night I was at 10,950 so I walked around my bedroom till I hit 11,000.  Hopefully I can do that today also.  I think its do able.



Congrats on buying a pedometer.  Today was the first day since Dec that I did not have it in my pocket.  It felt strange not to check it a couple times during the day.  I have walked over 350 miles since Jan 1st.  I made a spreadsheet to keep track of how many steps I so a day and have a average for the month.  

I feel a cold coming on and I have a busy day tomorrow so I may just go to bed and read.  Tv tonight is just reruns so it doesn't matter.   

Glad to hear that most people made it through the storm okay.  We didn't have much flooding here but north of here did.  We were lucky not to have lost power and no trees even though a lot went down around here.  I went past the ocean last night and the waves were very high.  I think it finally stopped raining and the wind is a lot calmer.  

Last night dh and I went to 2 different events.  I got home about 10.  BY the time we exchanged stories about our evenings it was almost 11.  We got to sleep but when it started to rain again dh got up to check the basement.  Then the cat started to cry so it was not a great night to sleep.  

I am losing weight for my health.  I have seen what my mom has gone through and I don't want to go throught the same thing.  

I am doing this with only your help.  I don't want to make a big deal about this.  It is my struggle.

Have a great evening everyone.  Stay safe.


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> Looking back and missing my mom, I'm happy I was able to be there for her as much as I was.  I know many of her health issues were lifestyle related, and I don't want to have those problems.
> So sorry you're having a rough time.  It is so hard to lose a parent, and those emotional days will come at times that you least expect it.  Don't be too hard on yourself, and give yourself the time you need to grieve.  I put on 15 pounds over last summer after I lost my mom in june, and in the past 7 months, have been up and down and essentially maintained, and for this time in my life, I'm ok with that.  It is so hard. We're always here to listen.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks.  It's such a journey, and I am the only daughter, 15 years later than my brothers, so I am SUCH a Daddy's girl.  



jennz said:


> Sorry yesterday was such a rough day for you.
> 
> QOTD:  My mom's death has been motivating for me to lose weight...actually my coping afterwards.  I got so inactive and unhealthy...I'm glad I was able to see it and start moving again.  My mom and I tried to lose weight for years, and she was so unhappy with her weight...I don't want to be me.  I don't want to be literally weighed down with unhappiness and think
> "If I only lost weight I could..."



Thanks for the   Sometimes, usually TOM, which unfortunately coincides with the date of Daddy's death, it seems like more than I can bear.  I try really hard not to get back to the serious depression I was in in the fall, but somedays it seems hard to pull out.  Also sorry for your grief, too. 



maiziezoe said:


> Good afternoon!!
> 
> 
> In other exciting news....  I hit my 30 pound mark this morning. I've lost a total of 30.3 pounds since Christmas Day.
> 
> 
> I don't drink the tea in the shower. I drink it after the shower.



I needed that laugh!  Congrats on the 30 pounds!  


I just finished my run for the day, I think it was the first time I've ran 25 minutes in my life.  Although, I'm not entirely sure everyone would agree that it was running, more like wogging (too fast for a walk, not quite a jog). 

For those more seasoned runners, do your legs EVER stop hurting?  I'm working on the breathing, and it's doing much better, but my hamstrings and calves are tired from the get go?


Today's QOTD:  It depends on why I am stressed at that particular moment.  Teaching, working on Master's Degree, driving oldest DD to gymnastics 45 minutes away 3 times a week, raising a 3 year old, and trying to keep a house clean, on top of conquering a new lifestyle, and dealing with grief, I'm always stressed!  If it's over the house, I try to declutter one area.  If it's my classes, I'll work on something that is due.  If it's just life stress, I either Disboards, or cuddle with my girls.  A loong bath works wonders on the rare occasions I get one!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Working out has helped me when stressed. I have also enjoyed putting my IPOD on and dancing around the kitchen. I may have to try out the Walk It Out game at some point. 

I am crashing quite fast tonight. DH and I had a salad and two spicy chicken egg rolls for supper. Girls are getting ready for bed and will head there in the next half hour and then I will be following them shortly thereafter. My poor DH! I've been neglecting him with not sleeping at night and going to bed early. 

Time to go get my jammies on! Wish me luck! I didn't get any Tylenol so hopefully with the wind dying down I will be able to sleep. I have a busy day tomorrow with a meeting and errands and then communion class for DD1. 

Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## Graciesmom77

3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?

My favorite way to de stress is read. I love to read and I am a super fast reader so I am always reading something new. There is nothing like getting lost in someone else's story for awhile to make me forget about my own!

I have always ate to my emotions, so I am glad to hear about some other ideas. I have never tried blueberry tea though it sounds yummy! And I love a long bath, though my kids have some terrible disease thats makes them have to go to the potty "SOOOO Bad!!!!", when I am in the tub. I sure wish there was a cure......


----------



## my3princes

Monday's QOTD:  My stress relief is sleep.  If I'm feeling stressed I take a nap.  I always wake up feeling refreshed and ready to tackle the next project.  Feeling tired seems to make the problems seem larger than they are and results in more stress.


----------



## princessbride6205

donac said:


> Congrats on buying a pedometer.  Today was the first day since Dec that I did not have it in my pocket.  It felt strange not to check it a couple times during the day.  I have walked over 350 miles since Jan 1st.  I made a spreadsheet to keep track of how many steps I so a day and have a average for the month.
> 
> Glad to hear that most people made it through the storm okay.  We didn't have much flooding here but north of here did.  We were lucky not to have lost power and no trees even though a lot went down around here.  I went past the ocean last night and the waves were very high.  I think it finally stopped raining and the wind is a lot calmer.


Wow, congrats on 350+ miles!

My uncle owns a grocery store in northern NJ - they have 8 inches of water inside tonight. I wish I was local to help out, yesterday they had 25 friends and family come over and move everything from the bottom 2 shelves, load the cold stuff onto refrigerated trucks, etc. 

I'm changed some settings in my calorie goal with the hopes of getting the scale to move after weeks of maintains (and tiny gains and losses). Basically just changing my general activity level to reflect that I sit at a desk job all day. Today was the first day of more restricted calories than I'm used to. I do allow myself to eat some of my activity cals, but I only did strength/core training tonight so it wasn't nearly as many calories burned as a cardio day. I'm still taking it a little easy, slowly working back up to my running again. I don't think this will be too restrictive once I'm exercising my usual amount, getting in walks on my lunch at work, etc. 

*3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?*
I've recently started taking a hot shower. Other than that, I enjoy TV and reading. When the weather is nice and the sun is shining, I love to take a walk outside - it helps more than anything else. (I really need to move to a warmer climate!)
One thing I noticed tonight is that I'm a lot less stressed when it's just DD and I. This is weird because half the time she is what's stressing me out! But DH is out of town with work for a few days, and I find that while it can be challenging, it usually works out. (This does not apply if he is gone every other week or working OT for weeks on end, like he was when she was a newborn!) I think it is for 2 reasons: I cut myself more slack and put less on my chore to do list and I don't waste all that energy I usually expend being annoyed that DH hasn't done something I asked him to do.  This is funny but also true. For example, I find myself annoyed that I have to remind him multiple times to take out an overflowing trash can (which is one of his regular chores). If it's just me at home, I'll take it out myself without thinking too much about it. Can you tell we really struggle with the balance of home/life duties? 
Anyway, stress relief is a weak area for me, I'd really like to get better at de-stressing. Lately, deep breaths just aren't cutting it. I know I need more sleep as a start, then identifying ways to decrease unnecessary stress, then working on stress relief that does not involve food.


----------



## tigger813

YEAH ME!!!!! I finally got a full night's sleep. I did wake up around 4:30 when I bumped into DH but I went back to sleep until 6 when the alarm went off! I feel so much better than I have in the last week! I'm still tired but I can get stuff done! I'll be running around all day so won't get back on until later. I hope to do the elliptical during the first hour of BL tonight and hopefully that will get me back on track with working out! If I have time I will do some Wii Fit today for fun! I slept without taking anything too!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Graciesmom77 said:


> I saw that a few people were talking about Amy's foods and how expensive they were and I thought I would tell you what I did. I e mailed the company, told them I liked the foods and asked them if they could send me some coupons and they did. They sent a little booklet and a few loose coupons. They were pretty good ones too, like 55 and 75 cents off and if you go to a store that doubles them thats even better!



This is a great idea!  Thanks for sharing!    What are your favorite Amy's frozen meals?



jennz said:


> Thanks Lisa - feeling MUCH better - picked dd and a friend up for school and we did our c25k (made the friend to it too) at the park, I told them if I threw up we'd be done for the day.  Well not only did I NOT throw up I actually started feeling better!  I can't figure this body out.  I could easily have slept this afternoon, now I don't feel sick at all am ready to finish my cleaning.



Glad that you are feeling better, jenn. But I can't help but wonder what DDs friend thought when you were saying "okay, we're going to run now, but if I throw up we will stop."   



cclovesdis said:


> Sorry I've been so MIA lately. I've been so busy lately and I can't explain why. I have been getting in exercise, so that's been a positive. Unfortunately, I've been so hungry and eating that I'm gaining weight. Everyday I try to get back on track, and I've been so unsuccessful. I keep trying, which is good. Hoping tomorrow is a better day!
> 
> QOTD: I like to go to the gym when I'm feeling stressed. I don't do that enough though.



Way to get on working what comes up because something always will.  The only time you will fail is if you give up and I know you won't do that!    Weren't you the biggest loser just a couple of weeks ago?  That sounds like success to me -- you can do it again!  



donac said:


> I am doing this with only your help.  I don't want to make a big deal about this.  It is my struggle.



 Hope that you are feeling better today, dona.  You help us all so much with the COW.  You know we are here to help you in return when you need it!  



flipflopmom said:


> Today's QOTD:  It depends on why I am stressed at that particular moment.  Teaching, working on Master's Degree, driving oldest DD to gymnastics 45 minutes away 3 times a week, raising a 3 year old, and trying to keep a house clean, on top of conquering a new lifestyle, and dealing with grief, I'm always stressed!  If it's over the house, I try to declutter one area.  If it's my classes, I'll work on something that is due.  If it's just life stress, I either Disboards, or cuddle with my girls.  A loong bath works wonders on the rare occasions I get one!



Wow!  You have a lot on your plate.  Can you get some help with the housework or carpooling or something just to take a few things off the table every once in awhile?  Even some deep breathing might be a place to start.    Summer is coming!



Graciesmom77 said:


> 3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?
> 
> My favorite way to de stress is read. I love to read and I am a super fast reader so I am always reading something new. There is nothing like getting lost in someone else's story for awhile to make me forget about my own!
> 
> I have always ate to my emotions, so I am glad to hear about some other ideas. I have never tried blueberry tea though it sounds yummy! And I love a long bath, though my kids have some terrible disease thats makes them have to go to the potty "SOOOO Bad!!!!", when I am in the tub. I sure wish there was a cure......



Is the cure a second bathroom?    I can so totally relate to no peace in the bathroom -- even the pets seem to end up in there!  



princessbride6205 said:


> *3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?*
> I've recently started taking a hot shower. Other than that, I enjoy TV and reading. When the weather is nice and the sun is shining, I love to take a walk outside - it helps more than anything else. (I really need to move to a warmer climate!)
> One thing I noticed tonight is that I'm a lot less stressed when it's just DD and I. This is weird because half the time she is what's stressing me out! But DH is out of town with work for a few days, and I find that while it can be challenging, it usually works out. (This does not apply if he is gone every other week or working OT for weeks on end, like he was when she was a newborn!) I think it is for 2 reasons: I cut myself more slack and put less on my chore to do list and I don't waste all that energy I usually expend being annoyed that DH hasn't done something I asked him to do.  This is funny but also true. For example, I find myself annoyed that I have to remind him multiple times to take out an overflowing trash can (which is one of his regular chores). If it's just me at home, I'll take it out myself without thinking too much about it. Can you tell we really struggle with the balance of home/life duties?
> Anyway, stress relief is a weak area for me, I'd really like to get better at de-stressing. Lately, deep breaths just aren't cutting it. I know I need more sleep as a start, then identifying ways to decrease unnecessary stress, then working on stress relief that does not involve food.



, princessbride6205.  It is so hard to be the working Mom of a toddler.  Someone ends up getting short shrift and that someone is usually Mom.  It will get better as your daughter gets older because she won't need you so much.  The DH home/life duties balance issue is a toughie.  I think we struggle because we feel like we should be in the roles our parents were which isn't feasible since we are all working now.  Keep up with the deep breathing -- it can't hurt!  



tigger813 said:


> YEAH ME!!!!! I finally got a full night's sleep. I did wake up around 4:30 when I bumped into DH but I went back to sleep until 6 when the alarm went off! I feel so much better than I have in the last week! I'm still tired but I can get stuff done! I'll be running around all day so won't get back on until later. I hope to do the elliptical during the first hour of BL tonight and hopefully that will get me back on track with working out! If I have time I will do some Wii Fit today for fun! I slept without taking anything too!  Have a great day everyone!



Glad that you got some rest, Tracey, and are feeling better!


----------



## pjlla

redwalker said:


> I was going to post a before and after photo of myself. Not sure how to do it. Pjilla can you help?



Sorry that I disappeared for a few days right after you posted this question.  Believe me, I am NOT one to be answering technical questions, but I'll try to help.  I'm sure that "my way" is a bit convoluted, but it works for me.  First of all the pictures have to be on a website like Photobucket or Shutterfly.  After I start posting a reply here, I hop over to Shutterfly (in another window) and find the photo I want to post.  I right click on the picture, click on "properties" and highlight and copy the photo properties (lots of letters and numbers so be sure to get all of it).  Then I come back over here and paste it in my reply.  Then I hit "submit".  After I submit I have to go back in and "edit" my reply...... you need to change the "url" at the beginning and ending of each photo into "img".  Be careful not to delete any quote marks or slashes.  Re-submit and your photo should be in the post.  HTH.




Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I've been MIA from the thread because of job stuff (I've been getting home about 9:00 every night the past two weeks.) It's been very hectic and I am ready for spring break this week! I managed to lose .6 this week, not a lot, BUT... I am officially down 10 lbs! I was so excited to add a new clippie to my sig!



I have missed seeing you here!  Glad things are going well on the scale!  It seems like you have found some new ways (other than eating) to deal with your stressful job!



Graciesmom77 said:


> 3/14 Sunday QOTD: Why is losing weight important to you? Do you have any methods for these reasons in the forefront?
> 
> I really want to lose weight for many reasons, but being a healthy role model for my 3 daughters in #1. I don't want them growing up being teased or to feel like they aren't good enough. If I show them a healthy lifestyle, they will be much more inclined to live that way, and they deserve that.
> Another reason is I would like to feel comfortable with my body. I am not as "romantic" as I would like to be with my husband because I am ashamed of the way I look. I want to feel confident.
> 
> It looks like this cold is turning into another yucky chest cold. I think I just coughed up a lung, but I really hope it passes today. I want to start exercising and its hard when you can't breathe.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weeknd!



First I am so pleased that you want to be a healthy role model to your girls.  I think that is SO important!  Probably one of the MOST important reasons for wanting to lose weight.

Second.... FEEL BETTER SOON!  



mikamah said:


> I tried to post last night and the boards went down, so hopefully I copied it right to re post this morning.  Still wicked windy and rainy here in MA!
> 
> Losing weight is so important to me so that I can be healthy and as I age I do not want to be a burden to my son.  I want to be a healthy and active mom, maybe grandma someday.  In the summer of 2005 I peaked at 229 pounds.  That summer my mom had a cardiac arrest after an allergic reaction.  She had a rocky hospital course with complications from diabetes and copd, and had a really hard time, went to rehab for a few weeks, and did really well, and came home just in time to her new inlaw apartment that my sister had built to see her grandson born 3 days later on Aug 30.  That summer was an emotional roller coaster, and it ended well, but in september I went back to ww and said I was never going to stop.  I knew that I needed to lose weight, and keep it off.  I did lose over 40 pounds over the next 2 years, and the next two years put some of that back on, but not all of it.  The last 4 years of my mom's life were up and down, times she was in and out of the hospital, and that was stressful, trying to balance helping her with taking care of michael, and there were some trying times.  I never want Michael to have the stress of worrying about me, and trying to take care of me and take care of his own family he might one day have.  Looking back and missing my mom, I'm happy I was able to be there for her as much as I was.  I know many of her health issues were lifestyle related, and I don't want to have those problems.  I have 4 siblings, and we all helped out with my mom, and when she was in and out of the hospital, it was stressful.  It was always someone's vacation, and you worried while you're away. Michael is an only child, and I don't want him to have to worry about me.  I don't miss the worry, and know she is in a better place and one day I'll go there too.  I guess the method I have, is that no matter how long it takes, every little step toward a healthier me, is going to make me a healthier mom, and  I will never give up on this journey.   Heck, I'm even starting to run!!
> 
> Thanks.  We did ok, lots of rain and wind, but thankfully no loss of power, which would make my sump pump not work and I'd be in big trouble.  If it ever were to happen, it would get me to clean out the basement.  Hope everyone else is ok too.  Pjlla's in souther NH and they got hit hard again, so I hope she's ok.



Thanks for sharing your story with us (about your Mom and her health struggles).  And your right about how EVERY LITTLE STEP is important, as long as it is in the right direction to a healthier you!

Thanks for thinking of me in all this crazy weather.  We have been just fine.  We live on a mountain, so unless the gutters get clogged and overflow, we NEVER have water troubles around the house.  But we certainly have plenty of water around us!  



corinnak said:


> My gosh, I posted in such a hurry yesterday, my QOTD sounded a bit like...nonsense!!!  I _meant_ to say:
> 
> 3/14 Sunday QOTD: Why is losing weight important to you? Do you have any methods for keeping these reasons in the forefront?
> 
> 
> 
> So today, given that I seem to be experiencing a little mayhem myself (painting scenery for a play, coaching BL, getting ready to travel, Kung Fu test on Thrsday plus all the usual stuff, and I definitely felt myself gravitating toward food this weekend when I started to get tired, Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 3/15 Monday QOTD:  What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?



Sundays QOTD:  Well... I must admit that VANITY was my primary reason for wanting to lose weight.  I was sick and tired of being the FAT lady.... I always felt like a slim, pretty person inside a fat ugly body.  I wanted to outside to reflect the way I felt inside.  But I also had just a few hints that my weight was starting to effect my health, like occasional heartburn that seemed to be getting MORE than occasional, as my weight crept up.  I knew it was only inevitable before my weight started to effect other parts of my health.  

I also didn't want to be an embarrassement to my kids... and the fact that I work in the school system means that many of the kids in town know me and know my kids.  I was embarrassed to be social with other parents because I always felt like the fat one in the group.  Same at church and with scrapbooking clubs.  I didn't really get "involved" as much as I would like because I was embarrassed about my weight.  

The fact that I can approach ALMOST ANY situation now with confidence and hold my head high is GREAT!  I am meeting other DIS-ers for the first time the end of April at a scrapbooking convention here in NH and I am so excited!  And I am no panicking because of my weight (my only panic now is because of my lack of artistic ability in hanging around with these other GREAT scrappers!).

TRULY I am not the type to judge others on their weight.  I don't think I would EVER meet someone and think less of them if they were overweight.  So I am not sure why I think that others thought less of me.... just many, many years of low self-esteem, I guess.  


Monday's QOTD:  I'm lucky that I am low stress person.  I don't stress about a lot of things.  Things that cause me "sick feeling in the pit of the stomach" stress are things like how we are going to pay for college, will DS work hard enough in school,  the thought of DD (and eventually DS) getting her driver's license, and DS's ongoing food allergy/skin rash issues.  Other than that I tend to be rather relaxed.

When I am stressing I find that cleaning my house really helps.  Having a messy house causes me  DAILY STRESS (but it is that low, "I can handle it" kind of stress).  I just can't think straight in a mess.  I find that PMS also exacerbates the feeling of stress about a messy house.  A few clean rooms definitely helps with stress!



maiziezoe said:


> Good afternoon!!
> 
> Who has two thumbs and joined LifeTime Fitness today? This chick!  Me!!   It's a huge step for me because I hated to leave the house when I was heavier and now I have joined a gym. I can't wait to start tomorrow!!
> 
> In other exciting news....  I hit my 30 pound mark this morning. I've lost a total of 30.3 pounds since Christmas Day.
> 
> 
> 3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?
> 
> Well, stress is a flare trigger for my Lupus, so I have spent many years learning how to have little to no stress in my life. But, when things to get stressful, I take a hot shower. Like, really hot. Scalding... and long. And I drink blueberry green tea. I don't drink the tea in the shower. I drink it after the shower.




Thirty pounds since Christmas is an AMAZING accomplishment!  Great job!  I hope you enjoy your new gym membership.




Well... Happy Tuesday morning all!  Sorry I haven't been around much.  DD swam at Harvard on Sunday.... we left the house at 5 am and didn't get back until about 5pm.  Then it was dinner, homework, housework, and Amazing Race with the family and off to bed.

She swam well... but not a personal best time in her event.  But her relay team placed 9th (freestyle relay) and 11th (medley relay). This was at the YMCA New England Championships... so it was a big deal.  And she DID get a new personal best time in her 50 yard freestyle that she swam during her leg of the medley relay!  

We ate lunch out in Harvard Square with some other swim families.  It was an Italian place with a menu that was heavy on pasta and such... so my healthiest choice was a salad.  I paid $9.95 for about 1 C of arugula, 1 oz of goat cheese, a few walnut pieces and about a half a pear.  Very tasty, but YIKES, those Boston prices!  But at least I stayed on plan.  Which was more than I could say for the remainder of my day!!  Thin crust veggie pizza from Pizza Hut, sweet potato chips sad2: where is that head-banging smilie when you need it?), and a handful of cookies used ALL of my remaining Flex points for the week.  I don't think I went OVER (unless I am grossly miscalculating the points in something I ate), but it wasn't pretty.  

And now, between ovulation bloat and overeating on Sunday night, I have been suffering a bit with an unsettled tummy/intestinal tract since Monday morning.  Pushing the water and tea and fiber in the hopes that it will help. 

Sorry I didn't get over here yesterday AT ALL!  

Anyone seen BernardandMissBianca lately?  I know she has troubles with her basement flooding and I'm SURE that she has probably been battling that since Saturday.  I'm going to go see if she has been around on the scrapping board.

BBL to talk more.............P


----------



## mikamah

Good morning.  Only have a few minutes before work, but wanted to pop in.

I did week3, day on coudh to 5k, and it wasn't too bad.  Corinna thanks for shaing how it went for you.  I feel like each week I am ready to increase the running time, and I do it.  3 minutes 2 weeks ago seemed impossible, and today I did it, and honestly I don't think I was any more short of breath than I was at one minute.  I'm really working on my breathing while I'm jogging, and slowing down if I'm too winded.  I'm sure I could probably do a fast walk faster than I'm jogging.  I am surprising myself every week.  

qotd-stress relief, non food would be mindlessly surfing the dis, or watching a mindless tv show with michael.  Sometimes if the house is a mess and cause of stress, I'll do a maniac cleaning spell, and that brings down the stress.  

Princessbride- on being home alone with your daughter, I chuckled because I'm a single mom, and when my son was an infant, I had a friend who envied me because when her kids were little she had the added stress of her husband not helping, making her more frustrated, whereas I just knew all the work was mine, and there was less stress.  

dona- hope you are feeling better.

Jenn- way to go on the c25k!  It's amazing how exercise can make us feel better.  

I'm off to work now.  Have a great day.


----------



## corinnak

Good morning! There were some fantastic ideas for stress management yesterday, some of which had never occurred to me! Thanks so much to everyone who shared their tactics..


Enjoying the time we spend losing weight is crucial for many of us, because it often takes months or years to lose what we want to lose and it takes a lifetime of good habits to keep it off.  Some of those changes are  challenging and some are really enjoyable, but I believe the things that make staying on track enjoyable are the things that keep us on track long term.  I believe the most crucial part of a weight loss plan is not how quickly it takes the weight off, but rather how livable it is in the long term.

3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far?  Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.


----------



## my3princes

corinnak said:


> Good morning! There were some fantastic ideas for stress management yesterday, some of which had never occurred to me! Thanks so much to everyone who shared their tactics..
> 
> 
> Enjoying the time we spend losing weight is crucial for many of us, because it often takes months or years to lose what we want to lose and it takes a lifetime of good habits to keep it off.  Some of those changes are  challenging and some are really enjoyable, but I believe the things that make staying on track enjoyable are the things that keep us on track long term.  I believe the most crucial part of a weight loss plan is not how quickly it takes the weight off, but rather how livable it is in the long term.
> 
> 3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far?  Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.



I try to keep my weight down for many reasons.  1)  I get heartburn when I hit about 145 lbs (I've crept back up there and it's back )  2)  I love the compliments that I get especially from DH and my boys.  It's funny because my boys think of me as skinny and don't remember when I was huge 3)  I like my smaller wardrobe.  My style has evolved with my weight loss so if I have to go back up a size I lose my sense of style.  It's nice to buy a size 8 or even a a few size 6s.  I'm picking up pieces that I love rather than settling for what fits and is cheap.


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> 3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far?  Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.



I am enjoying the feeling of being IN CONTROL.  So often I used to feel that guilty, icky, out-of-control feeling... mostly about my weight, but the feeling often overflowed into other areas of my life.  Now when I wake up in the morning I can feel (usually) IN CONTROL.  I KNOW I will eat on plan, I KNOW I will get in my exercise.... and doing both of those things brings me great peace of mind and great MENTAL health!!  

Sure, there are still plenty of days when I wonder how I will get everything done.  There is always some big project looming... the house needs painting, the yard needs work, the basement needs cleaning (badly!!), the carpets need replacing (and I'm too cheap the spend the $$),  and of course there are ALWAYS the daily things... the kids need to be driven somewhere, school papers to fill out, lunches to be packed, bills to be paid, laundry to fold.  But when I am EATING RIGHT and getting in my EXERCISE TIME, I feel much more IN CONTROL about EVERYTHING!!  (Sorry for all the caps, but I feel strongly about this!)

On the few occasions recently when I have eaten somewhat out of control and/or off plan (pizza and chinese food come to mind  ), I definitely feel ICKY and out of control the next morning.  And while it is a familiar feeling, it is DEFINITELY a feeling I want GONE from my life.  But a few days back on plan with food and exercise time and that feeling definitely disappears.  

Thanks for your GREAT questions! .................P


----------



## maiziezoe

Graciesmom77 said:


> 3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?
> 
> My favorite way to de stress is read. I love to read and I am a super fast reader so I am always reading something new. There is nothing like getting lost in someone else's story for awhile to make me forget about my own!
> 
> I have always ate to my emotions, so I am glad to hear about some other ideas. I have never tried blueberry tea though it sounds yummy! And I love a long bath, though my kids have some terrible disease thats makes them have to go to the potty "SOOOO Bad!!!!", when I am in the tub. I sure wish there was a cure......




My kids have the same disease.


----------



## maiziezoe

*3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan. *

I have really enjoyed the new friendships I have made through this thread. 

I have also enjoyed rebuilding the friendship I have with my nutritionist. He and I dated way back in the 80's and it ended badly. Now we have a great friendship and he is a wonderful help to me. My hubby likes him too!!

I *heart* skinny cow ice cream sandwiches. 

I love working out. I usually work out first thing in the morning but today I am going to the gym so I am waiting until after homeschool... I'm starting to get anxious because I want to get to the gym NOW! 

Mostly I am enjoying the change in my hubby. He has lost 25 pounds since Christmas (just by changing his diet. He doesn't exercise). He's a lot more helpful around the house and he doesn't complain about the healthy meals I make.


----------



## jennz

Graciesmom77 said:


> I have always ate to my emotions, so I am glad to hear about some other ideas. I have never tried blueberry tea though it sounds yummy! And I love a long bath, though my kids have some terrible disease thats makes them have to go to the potty "SOOOO Bad!!!!", when I am in the tub. I sure wish there was a cure......



Too funny!!    Based on this comment I'm also guessing that you are the only one in your family with the magical powers to change the toilet paper roll, put away dishes, pick up dirty clothes...



maiziezoe said:


> *3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan. *
> 
> I have really enjoyed the new friendships I have made through this thread.
> 
> I have also enjoyed rebuilding the friendship I have with my nutritionist. He and I dated way back in the 80's and it ended badly. Now we have a great friendship and he is a wonderful help to me. My hubby likes him too!!
> 
> I *heart* skinny cow ice cream sandwiches.
> 
> I love working out. I usually work out first thing in the morning but today I am going to the gym so I am waiting until after homeschool... I'm starting to get anxious because I want to get to the gym NOW!
> 
> Mostly I am enjoying the change in my hubby. He has lost 25 pounds since Christmas (just by changing his diet. He doesn't exercise). He's a lot more helpful around the house and he doesn't complain about the healthy meals I make.



You count me as a friend right???  No that I'm insecure or anything  I saw you Chicagoans are having 2 meets...we will be there in between them!  Darn it! 

*3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan. *  I like seeing the positive changes in my family...dd loves being active and making healthy choices, in a way she has been a model for me and I like reflecting that back to her and building on it.  DH is eating healthier too and just started P90X...  He's made quite a commitment with no nagging from me.  I like being aware of the calories I need every day and how much I burn.  I love the way I feel so proud after exercise!


----------



## lecach

pjlla said:


> I am enjoying the feeling of being IN CONTROL.  So often I used to feel that guilty, icky, out-of-control feeling... mostly about my weight, but the feeling often overflowed into other areas of my life.  Now when I wake up in the morning I can feel (usually) IN CONTROL.  I KNOW I will eat on plan, I KNOW I will get in my exercise.... and doing both of those things brings me great peace of mind and great MENTAL health!!
> 
> Sure, there are still plenty of days when I wonder how I will get everything done.  There is always some big project looming... the house needs painting, the yard needs work, the basement needs cleaning (badly!!), the carpets need replacing (and I'm too cheap the spend the $$),  and of course there are ALWAYS the daily things... the kids need to be driven somewhere, school papers to fill out, lunches to be packed, bills to be paid, laundry to fold.  But when I am EATING RIGHT and getting in my EXERCISE TIME, I feel much more IN CONTROL about EVERYTHING!!  (Sorry for all the caps, but I feel strongly about this!)
> 
> On the few occasions recently when I have eaten somewhat out of control and/or off plan (pizza and chinese food come to mind  ), I definitely feel ICKY and out of control the next morning.  And while it is a familiar feeling, it is DEFINITELY a feeling I want GONE from my life.  But a few days back on plan with food and exercise time and that feeling definitely disappears.
> 
> Thanks for your GREAT questions! .................P




This is my answer too. The feeling of being in CONTROL. I cant control my husbands crazy work schedule (newspaper reporter covering Duke basketball), I cant control the fact that DS did not get in a magnet elementary so he'll probalby be attending a subpar kindergarten, I can't control a LOT in my life. But my weightloss is about ME - it's my responsibility and the area that I have the most control over. AND I LIKE that feeling. It's so nice to be able to fit into my smaller clothes. I love that I had to buy new underwear because mine were too big. I am so happy that I am within 10 pounds of my pre-pregnancy weight.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

corinnak said:


> 3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far?  Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.



My favorite new activity is the WDW Half Marathon! I really enjoy training throughout the year and chatting with all my WISH buddies, the actual race, and the incredible feeling of accomplishment. Plus, we always tack on a little grown-up vacation, so it's just a positive experience! 

That keeps me somewhat on plan -- because I know if I want to improve my time I have to lose weight and get faster! 

I like that I have to put less thought into eating now -- bear with me -- we stock fresh fruits and veggies, so when it's time to eat, I don't have to tear my hair out trying to come up with something. Yes, we have to think to buy these things in the first place, but after so long, it's second nature to grab a variety of fruits and veggies when we shop. It's not at all unusual for our grocery list to be mostly fruits and veggies because we're eating out of the freezer for chicken breast, salmon, etc., and just need sides. And it's nice that we waste less food -- we know what we need for a week, and we buy just that much. On Fridays, my fridge is pretty barren, but I know we were well-fed all week. 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I love buying smaller jeans! I also really enjoy working out though you wouldn't know it lately. I know I still have some sleep to catch up on but I will workout tonight on the elliptical during the first hour of BL. Just took a walk to the bus stop to pick up DD2. I hope to get back on a regular schedule with working out next week. I won't do as much or start as early in the morning as that really caught up with me lately. I'll probably do 2-3 miles each morning after putting DD1 on the bus. Then try to do more later in the day and especially during BL.

Didn't get a bathing suit but I did buy an Easter dress, I still had to get a large but that is due to being top heavy still somewhat! I'm heading over to TJ Maxx at 4 to try on some suits  that I saw there a few weeks ago. Don't know if I'll have other time so I hope I have some luck. 

It is gorgeous here today! Almost 60 degrees! I drove with my windows down and that felt so great. I really enjoyed my day today taking my time shopping and just having some quiet time to myself!

Enjoy the rest of the day!


----------



## princessbride6205

jennz said:


> Too funny!!    Based on this comment I'm also guessing that you are the only one in your family with the magical powers to change the toilet paper roll, put away dishes, pick up dirty clothes... :wizard


Exactly! I read in a book about working moms that until men have the ability to see messes, women will always do the larger share of the housework. It's not that my DH doesn't help out around the house, it's that I have to list out every single chore he needs to do. Even daily things, like sponge off DD's chair after dinner. DH thinks I'm crazy but a lot of emotional energy goes into being the only one who remembers to send birthday cards, schedule doctor's appointments, etc. I'm finding my current home workload to be overwhelming and I'm having a hard time figuring out how to delegate more life stuff to DH. 

Like pjlla, a messy house stresses me out - but the last thing I want to do when I'm stressed is clean. It's a horrible perpetuating cycle.  I think it would help if I just force myself to do a little cleaning even when I'm not feeling it.

Okay, sorry this weightloss thread got derailed into chores...

3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.
I enjoy exercise to a degree - sometimes while I'm doing it, but always afterwards! Running is my favorite new activity. I also like the hard numbers and tracking. I got really into counting calories when I first started. This is something I enjoy if they are easy to track, but I loathe if I don't know the cals and have to guess. I can be a bit of a math geek, and I like seeing what resulted in a loss, the chart of how far I've come, etc. 
Just recently I've really developed a new attitude toward food. Really thinking about what the health benefits/nutrients of the food are rather than just calories.


----------



## Graciesmom77

3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.

I am with you on the control thing. I have come to find that I am somewhat of a control freak and I love that I am gaining more control over this part of my life that has always eluded me.

I also like learning and with a healthy lifestyle there is always something new to learn like a new healthy recipe, a chemical added to foods, new exercises and so on. I love learning something new each day.

I hope you are all having a good day. This chest cold is still here and is pretty nasty, but I hope I am over it in a day or 2. Any kind of movement or if I get to hot, I start hacking up a lung, so I am going to try and take it easy for another day or 2.

Have a great day!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

princessbride6205 said:


> Exactly! I read in a book about working moms that until men have the ability to see messes, women will always do the larger share of the housework. It's not that my DH doesn't help out around the house, it's that I have to list out every single chore he needs to do. Even daily things, like sponge off DD's chair after dinner. DH thinks I'm crazy but a lot of emotional energy goes into being the only one who remembers to send birthday cards, schedule doctor's appointments, etc. I'm finding my current home workload to be overwhelming and I'm having a hard time figuring out how to delegate more life stuff to DH.



This is why holidays are so particularly stressful to women -- generally, men either don't see the things to be done, or don't care if they happen, and so it all falls on the shoulders of the wife/mother/girlfriend. And then we make it worse because we are determined to have the "perfect" holiday...we make alot of our own stress, and then we are so tired, we can't think straight and we eat...or maybe that's just me? 

Maria


----------



## pjlla

lecach said:


> This is my answer too. The feeling of being in CONTROL. I cant control my husbands crazy work schedule (newspaper reporter covering Duke basketball), I cant control the fact that DS did not get in a magnet elementary so he'll probalby be attending a subpar kindergarten, I can't control a LOT in my life. But my weightloss is about ME - it's my responsibility and the area that I have the most control over. AND I LIKE that feeling. It's so nice to be able to fit into my smaller clothes. I love that I had to buy new underwear because mine were too big. I am so happy that I am within 10 pounds of my pre-pregnancy weight.



LOVE needing to buy silly little things in a smaller size... like rings and underwear (and bras!!!).  



Worfiedoodles said:


> This is why holidays are so particularly stressful to women -- generally, men either don't see the things to be done, or don't care if they happen, and so it all falls on the shoulders of the wife/mother/girlfriend. And then we make it worse because we are determined to have the "perfect" holiday...we make alot of our own stress, and then we are so tired, we can't think straight and we eat...or maybe that's just me?
> 
> Maria



Not just you!!  Don't even GO THERE with me about holidays and lack of help.  DH is just as surprised as the kids on Christmas morning about what everyone is getting! (Although in his defense, it is a SUPER CRAZY busy time at work for him and he has NO minutes to spare.)

I have just a minute to chat and then I have to run.  We are on DAY ONE of DS's two week attempt at eating almost NO allergy foods....   and it is TOUGH.  Breakfast was a rice milk/tofu/banana chocolate shake.  Lunch was pb&j and apple sauce and regular milk.  Dinner is homemade fish sticks and probably apple sauce again.

He is allergic to the milk and the  wheat bread that the pb&j was on, but they are only a "1+" on the scale, so I am letting him have a limited amount of those items..  He said that the homemade fish sticks were only okay... they were coated with soy flour (another 1+ item) and breadcrumbs made from tapioca bread.  I know he would have like them better with ketchup, but tomatoes are another no-no.   

I might try to make some sort of dessert like muddy buddies with rice chex for him.  I'll have to google the recipe.... not sure if I have the ingredients or even what the ingredients are!    Anyhow.... between his picky eating and food allergies these next two weeks are going to be tough.  We have tried this in the past and had to give up... but I am determined this time... even if he has to resort to eating peanut butter  straight from the jar, bacon (but no eggs ), and rice milk for three meals a day!!

Gotta run.  TTYL.......P


----------



## flipflopmom

3 minutes until class starts for the night, just made a grocery run, just a second to post...

TUES QOTD:  I love the energy I have.  I had to run across the playground twice today, and I just bounded instead of plodded.  I love knowing that I am putting good things in my body, and making it work.  I love watching the scale drop, and the compliments, too. 

I do not love the grocery bill, however.  I hate that it is so much more expensive to eat healthy!


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.

I have a very scratchy throat but I am giving 3 tests tomorrow so I should be okay in school tomorrow.  Just have to write the test tonight.  

My math team finished 5th in their league yesterday so they are getting a trophy at the dinner next month.  It is not the way I wanted to get 5th.  One of the top teams didn't come because their schoool had no power.  I don't feel good about it but 5th place is the best we have ever done and stranger things have happened.  

3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.

I have been eating a lot of plain foods lately.  Lots of fruits and veggies.  I noticed this weekend that anything with artificial sweetener leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

Well off to cook dinner and then bake some Irish soda bread for dinner tomorrow night and a breakfast we are having at school on Thursday.  I made it last year for the same breakfast and I got asked for the recipe from a number of people. 

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## seashell724

OT: I'm hoping you can help even though this is off topic! EVERY thread I view on DIS except for this one won't show me all the responses if I scroll down. I have to individually click "Next" or the title of the response to view it. 

However, on this thread I can just scroll down and see replies! I like this way much better! 

Is it only me and my computer? Why is it "normal" on this thread an so annoying on the rest!


----------



## mstinson14

Hello everyone, just checking in after my dd having strep throat and me taking care of her.  
QOTD:I like my new attitude that I have now, I am more outgoing and am not as shy.


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> *You count me as a friend right???  No that I'm insecure or anything  I saw you Chicagoans are having 2 meets...we will be there in between them!  Darn it!
> *



Of course!!!!


----------



## tigger813

26 minutes until BL! Anyone working out tonight while watching it? I'm doing 2-3 miles on the elliptical while watching it! Join me and then post after!

I bought 2 new bathing suits today! A size 10 and a size 12! DH liked them

Time to clean up the kitchen as much as we can before heading down. Can't run the dishwasher until tomorrow due to all the rain! Don't want anything backing up into the house! ALso need to do laundry tomorrow or Thursday.

24 minutes now!


----------



## Graciesmom77

I hope everyone has a good time watching BL tonight. 

I wish I was joining in on the exercise during, but this cough is determined!

I did well on food today, but the fact that I can't taste may have something to do with that! 

I am sooo behind on laundry that I may pray tonight that God sends me a laundry fairy! Some women dream of  diamonds, I dream of having my washer and dryer on the same floor as the bedrooms instead of 2 flights down! What a pain!


----------



## redlight

QOTD: I love being able to fit into clothes that I couldn't before. I'm glad I kept most of my "skinny" clothes. I love having a sleeker figure.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Good evening! I can't wait to start my spring break tomorrow, but I'm already nervous about going back. I had a pretty nasty incident last week with a student. That student ended up in a psych facility and will be back next week. I am worried about how that will go.

Aaron and I are going to Mall of America. I am hoping to work out in the gym and do enough walking and swimming to burn off any excess calories we consume.


----------



## donac

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening! I can't wait to start my spring break tomorrow, but I'm already nervous about going back. I had a pretty nasty incident last week with a student. That student ended up in a psych facility and will be back next week. I am worried about how that will go.
> 
> Aaron and I are going to Mall of America. I am hoping to work out in the gym and do enough walking and swimming to burn off any excess calories we consume.



I am jealous.  I have wanted to got to Mall of AMerica for while now.  But they took 3 days off of spring break so we are going nowhere.  Then ds2 came home for spring break with a new idea.  He wants to work on campus and take a couple of courses.  There goes any idea of a vacation.  But it will make next semester easier and it is supposed to be his hardest semester.

I will be thinking about you when you back next week.  It is a nerve wracking thing when a student like that comes back.  Good luck


----------



## tigger813

Feel better GraciesMom! I sympathize with you! I wish I could help you with laundry! I actually enjoy doing laundry! I have the opposite problem as I can't do laundry due to the 8+inches of rain we had over the past 4 days. Hope to get some in tomorrow afternoon as well as run the dishwasher tomorrow as we are running out of silverware and dishes.

So who joined me working out? I did 3 miles in about 70 minutes on the elliptical! Just hit 900 calories burned. I did almost all of it on level 2 resistance! Enjoying my water right now and watching the rest of the 2nd hour!

If I sleep well I may get up early and try and get my 2 workouts in before work. I have to give a hot stone massage at 10am and then do some errands and then try and start some laundry and finish the kitchen.

DH and I put his corned beef in the crock pot. We make it with potatoes, carrots and onions. I will only have a small bit of it. I only bought a 3 pound corned beef. Not sure what I else I will eat with it. I may just microwave some veggies I have in the freezer. 

Enjoy the rest of the night!


----------



## seashell724

seashell724 said:


> OT: I'm hoping you can help even though this is off topic! EVERY thread I view on DIS except for this one won't show me all the responses if I scroll down. I have to individually click "Next" or the title of the response to view it.
> 
> However, on this thread I can just scroll down and see replies! I like this way much better!
> 
> Is it only me and my computer? Why is it "normal" on this thread an so annoying on the rest!



I guess no one knows.

Worked out by running tonight and boy it felt good.


----------



## lovedvc

I just finished an entire pint of chocolate peanut butter ice cream.  I ate the whole entire thing.  It was only 128 calories, 3 points on ww.  It was delicious.  It's called Arctic Zone and it's a cross between ice cream and an italian ice.  It comes in Vanilla, Chocolate and Chocolate Peanut Butter.  I can't wait to try the vanilla tomorrow night.  What a treat.

I also burned 650 calories at the gym and walked over 17,000 steps today and stayed within my points.  What a good feeling, I think I'm on track again.  I stopped at Old Navy and bought some new shirts.  My muscles in my arms and shoulders are coming back.


----------



## princessbride6205

Worfiedoodles said:


> This is why holidays are so particularly stressful to women -- generally, men either don't see the things to be done, or don't care if they happen, and so it all falls on the shoulders of the wife/mother/girlfriend. And then we make it worse because we are determined to have the "perfect" holiday...we make alot of our own stress, and then we are so tired, we can't think straight and we eat...or maybe that's just me?
> Maria


It's not just you, Maria! I was determined to not be stressed out this past holiday, but I got this idea to write a photo-storybook about DD and my mom. But I can't just do that, I felt I had to do one for my dad and my sister too.  They turned out awesome but it took forever and made me have a freakout or two.  



pjlla said:


> LOVE needing to buy silly little things in a smaller size... like rings and underwear (and bras!!!).
> <snip>
> 
> I have just a minute to chat and then I have to run.  We are on DAY ONE of DS's two week attempt at eating almost NO allergy foods....   and it is TOUGH.  Breakfast was a rice milk/tofu/banana chocolate shake.  Lunch was pb&j and apple sauce and regular milk.  Dinner is homemade fish sticks and probably apple sauce again.
> 
> He is allergic to the milk and the  wheat bread that the pb&j was on, but they are only a "1+" on the scale, so I am letting him have a limited amount of those items..  He said that the homemade fish sticks were only okay... they were coated with soy flour (another 1+ item) and breadcrumbs made from tapioca bread.  I know he would have like them better with ketchup, but tomatoes are another no-no.
> 
> I might try to make some sort of dessert like muddy buddies with rice chex for him.  I'll have to google the recipe.... not sure if I have the ingredients or even what the ingredients are!    Anyhow.... between his picky eating and food allergies these next two weeks are going to be tough.  We have tried this in the past and had to give up... but I am determined this time... even if he has to resort to eating peanut butter  straight from the jar, bacon (but no eggs ), and rice milk for three meals a day!!
> Gotta run.  TTYL.......P


I love having smaller bras too! 
Big hugs on working through these next 2 weeks with no allergen foods. I take it nuts are all okay for your DS? You could branch out to the other nut butters - almond is delicious! Almond milk is my favorite fake milk too. Would he eat other fruits or veg dipped in pb? 
Can he do corn? Then you can do corn tortillas or coat your fish sticks or chicken nuggets in polenta grains.
Would he eat homemade (oven-baked) french fries or potato wedges?
Sorry if these are lame ideas or just stuff your DS would never eat. 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Aaron and I are going to Mall of America. I am hoping to work out in the gym and do enough walking and swimming to burn off any excess calories we consume.


Ooh, have fun at the Mall of America! Enjoy your trip up here.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

seashell724 said:


> I guess no one knows.
> 
> Worked out by running tonight and boy it felt good.



have you tried clearing your cookies?


No idea how to do that, or what it does but that's usually the response I get from tech. 

If that doesn't work try asking on the tech board, way at the bottom of the main forum page.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> I have just a minute to chat and then I have to run.  We are on DAY ONE of DS's two week attempt at eating almost NO allergy foods....   and it is TOUGH.  Breakfast was a rice milk/tofu/banana chocolate shake.  Lunch was pb&j and apple sauce and regular milk.  Dinner is homemade fish sticks and probably apple sauce again.
> 
> He is allergic to the milk and the  wheat bread that the pb&j was on, but they are only a "1+" on the scale, so I am letting him have a limited amount of those items..  He said that the homemade fish sticks were only okay... they were coated with soy flour (another 1+ item) and breadcrumbs made from tapioca bread.  I know he would have like them better with ketchup, but tomatoes are another no-no.
> 
> I might try to make some sort of dessert like muddy buddies with rice chex for him.  I'll have to google the recipe.... not sure if I have the ingredients or even what the ingredients are!    Anyhow.... between his picky eating and food allergies these next two weeks are going to be tough.  We have tried this in the past and had to give up... but I am determined this time... even if he has to resort to eating peanut butter  straight from the jar, bacon (but no eggs ), and rice milk for three meals a day!!
> 
> Gotta run.  TTYL.......P



wow, I don't know how you do it. DS9 is allergic to fruit juice, but at least he doesn't get sick unless he ingests it. but it's still nerve racking! Once the nurse comes flying past me towards the Pre-k room and didn't realize it was me she passed and when it donned on her, she was like good, you're here. I was just about to call you. Apparently they "think" DS might have drank a capri-sun when it was handed to him by accident, I was like you'll find out in about 3 seconds. For DS9 it all comes right back up, forcefully, if he has juice. OJ and lemonade are ok but apple, grape and cider are horrible. And he can't have more then one glass of OJ or lemonade a week. 


What all is he allergic to? And why are you trying to not eat any off it for 2 weeks? Does he not have life threatening allergies to all of it?


----------



## seashell724

BernardandMissBianca said:


> have you tried clearing your cookies?
> 
> 
> No idea how to do that, or what it does but that's usually the response I get from tech.
> 
> If that doesn't work try asking on the tech board, way at the bottom of the main forum page.




Thanks! I will try those things!!


----------



## lisah0711

corinnak said:


> 3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far?  Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.



There are quite a few things that I have enjoyed about this process.  A couple of big one that come to mind is all the nice folks I've met on this journey.    And another is the feeling of hope that I have now that I can actually do this.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I like that I have to put less thought into eating now -- bear with me -- we stock fresh fruits and veggies, so when it's time to eat, I don't have to tear my hair out trying to come up with something. Yes, we have to think to buy these things in the first place, but after so long, it's second nature to grab a variety of fruits and veggies when we shop. It's not at all unusual for our grocery list to be mostly fruits and veggies because we're eating out of the freezer for chicken breast, salmon, etc., and just need sides. And it's nice that we waste less food -- we know what we need for a week, and we buy just that much. On Fridays, my fridge is pretty barren, but I know we were well-fed all week. Maria



So, Maria, how do you keep your fruits and vegetable from spoiling for a whole week?  (I'm not joking -- I really want to know -- it's not just a tongue in cheek reference to BL product placements. ).



Worfiedoodles said:


> ...we make alot of our own stress, and then we are so tired, we can't think straight and we eat...or maybe that's just me?  Maria



This is so true!

pjlla, good luck on the special diet.  I am sure that it is tough for a teenage boy and his Mom!   




seashell724 said:


> OT: I'm hoping you can help even though this is off topic! EVERY thread I view on DIS except for this one won't show me all the responses if I scroll down. I have to individually click "Next" or the title of the response to view it.



Sometimes I will get just one post and in the upper right hand corner -- in the blue bar -- there is an underlined sentence that you can click to go to the whole thread.  Otherwise whoever suggested going to the tech board had a good idea -- they are pretty good about giving you an answer right away.  



mstinson14 said:


> Hello everyone, just checking in after my dd having strep throat and me taking care of her.
> QOTD:I like my new attitude that I have now, I am more outgoing and am not as shy.



  Glad your DD is feeling better!

Have fun at Mall of America, Jessi, we go there every year on our way to Lake Okoboji.  Don't worry about work while you are gone.  It will be there when you return.  It's a bummer about your student but I'm sure you know what you need to do to keep that student and the others safe.  

I finally did W1D1 of the C25K today.    It was a lot of fun but I did have to take two Aleve when I got home.  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## jenanderson

I am totally behind here.  I am not even really sure why since I have actually come on and done a lot of reading.  I think I have decided this...

I tend to go in cycles - a few great days where I feel positive about everything I do and few days where I feel like I am just in a place where I could care less about this all.  I am not sure why I am experiencing this cycle of good, bad, good, bad...but I am and it is such a bummer.  I hate it because when it is good, it is really good.  Then suddenly, it is like I wake up and every single thing I do is a total struggle.  

I guess it is all about a lot hard work for me still and I just wish it would get a bit easier.  Since I am so far behind, I am going to try to catch up a bit...

*3/14 Sunday QOTD: Why is losing weight important to you? Do you have any methods for keeping these reasons in the forefront?*

Losing weight is important for two main reasons:
1.  I want to be able to be healthier for my whole family.  They deserve a healthy and happy mom.
2.  I want to feel happier about myself.  It is really hard for me to look at myself and feel like I like what I see looking back at myself.  I want to be able to feel confident and like how I feel about me.

*3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?*

I am not sure that I have reached this point yet.  I have been very stressed and very over-scheduled lately and I think that is why I have so many good day/bad day cycles.  I am working on using exercise as a stress relief but have been really tired and that makes it hard to be motivated.  I like reading a stress relief but need to go get a new book to read.  I am also going to work on having a better schedule to be sure that I don't continue being over-scheduled.

*3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.*

I have really enjoyed the running.  Even though I also have bad running days, I feel great when I think of myself as a runner.  I would have never given myself that label before this point and now on Saturday I will be running in my first ever race!  While I am not running to "race" anyone, I will be running to prove to myself that I am strong enough to do this.  

I have also enjoyed that I feel like I look so much better.  There are many clothes in my closet that I have not wanted to wear in a long time that I now enjoy putting on.  There are still many times that I don't like how I look but overall, I enjoy knowing that there have been some wonderful changes in how I look.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Ok, so I'm terribly behind on this thread. Just finished a fun stressed filled week.  YOu name it it has gone wrong lately.  Fun Times 

Weighing in tomorrow and not excited about it.  Seems i pulled a muscle in my leg last week sometime.  Either lower thigh or upper calf and I've been finishing my work days lame more often than not.  So not a lot of workouts getting done.  Its not painful, but its definitely tight behind my knee.  I have been using heat on it, but if someone has a better idea I'm all ears.  Would really like to get back into my exercise routine.  But as a lot of my new routines love using squats I don't want to make it worse.

Other than that my life is basically 1 big ?  right now.  I seem to need to change everything except my house, my husband and my pets.  

Hope everybody is doing better than me.


----------



## tea pot

HELLO  Everyone    MIA but still hanging in.

 My journey has been more like a car that starts.. springs forward... and then stalls....only to do it all again.

My week in St Pete with my Daughter, was wonderful, a great respite. 
I was able to walk every day and eat very well.

She is vegetarian and mostly vegan I 'm pretty close to vegan now myself.
the only difficult thing is finding a good sub for cheese in Italian recipes

I'm getting pretty good with tofu replacing ricotta. but the hard cheeses I do miss and they can be a trigger food for me no such thing as just 1 oz.

Did any one see the recent PBS show By Dr Amen "Change your Brain Change your Body"?
He has done some amazing research in overeating and brain connections.
He talks alot about low levels of VT D causing a constant state of cravings
and he also talked about eliminating white flower and refined sugars completely. The results is no cravings.
Has any one done this?? 

  Well I need to read back about a mile of pages 

Hope you are all Well and Dry 
Think Spring  it's almost here


----------



## my3princes

Graciesmom77 said:


> I hope everyone has a good time watching BL tonight.
> 
> I wish I was joining in on the exercise during, but this cough is determined!
> 
> I did well on food today, but the fact that I can't taste may have something to do with that!
> 
> I am sooo behind on laundry that I may pray tonight that God sends me a laundry fairy! Some women dream of  diamonds, I dream of having my washer and dryer on the same floor as the bedrooms instead of 2 flights down! What a pain!



I so hear you on the laundry area on different floors than the bedrooms.  We had that in our first house so when we built our current house we made sure that the laundry room was on the same floor as the bedrooms.  We also made it handicap accessible as we plan to live here for the rest of our lives and someday may need a walker or wheelchair.  We learned that lesson because of the difficulties my grandmother had in her elder years.


----------



## sahbushka

Sorry I haven't been on much, I have been at work...lots of overtime...and at the gym.  Unfortunately even though I have started a new strength training routine and kept within my points I gained over 2 lbs on the scale tonight.  I am sooooo not happy.  I am trying to stay possitve and just figure I will have an amazing loss next week.  Uggh.  I even went above 200 again which pisses me off especially since I did things ok last week.  There is no good reason for that gain.  

SarahMay


----------



## tigger813

Top o' the morning to you all!

I was having a lovely night sleep until 4:30 when some jerk decided to drag race down the street outside our bedroom at 4:30AM! I should've gotten up and worked out but really wanted more sleep. I may have gotten 10 minutes more! UGH! I will work out at 7:30 and later today while trying to catch up on laundry after work. I also need to run the dishwasher. Going to be a busy day catching up today and tomorrow! And getting ready for our weekend at the Cape!


----------



## pjlla

seashell724 said:


> OT: I'm hoping you can help even though this is off topic! EVERY thread I view on DIS except for this one won't show me all the responses if I scroll down. I have to individually click "Next" or the title of the response to view it.
> 
> However, on this thread I can just scroll down and see replies! I like this way much better!
> 
> Is it only me and my computer? Why is it "normal" on this thread an so annoying on the rest!



Sorry I can't offer any suggestions.  Try asking the Tech board.



lovedvc said:


> I just finished an entire pint of chocolate peanut butter ice cream.  I ate the whole entire thing.  It was only 128 calories, 3 points on ww.  It was delicious.  It's called Arctic Zone and it's a cross between ice cream and an italian ice.  It comes in Vanilla, Chocolate and Chocolate Peanut Butter.  I can't wait to try the vanilla tomorrow night.  What a treat.
> 
> I also burned 650 calories at the gym and walked over 17,000 steps today and stayed within my points.  What a good feeling, I think I'm on track again.  I stopped at Old Navy and bought some new shirts.  My muscles in my arms and shoulders are coming back.



At first I was a little    when you said you ate an entire pint of ice cream.... until I read about the calories.  It sounds yummy.... I'll have to look around for it!



princessbride6205 said:


> I love having smaller bras too!
> Big hugs on working through these next 2 weeks with no allergen foods. I take it nuts are all okay for your DS? You could branch out to the other nut butters - almond is delicious! Almond milk is my favorite fake milk too. Would he eat other fruits or veg dipped in pb?
> Can he do corn? Then you can do corn tortillas or coat your fish sticks or chicken nuggets in polenta grains.
> Would he eat homemade (oven-baked) french fries or potato wedges?
> Sorry if these are lame ideas or just stuff your DS would never eat.



Corn is a no-no and so are tree nuts (he is okay with peanuts because technically they are in the bean family).  No cashews, almonds, walnuts, coconut, etc.   He can't have chicken or potatoes, which is why I tried making the fish sticks.  Commercially made fish sticks (which he loves) are coated in part with corn meal.  But thanks for the suggestions.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> wow, I don't know how you do it. DS9 is allergic to fruit juice, but at least he doesn't get sick unless he ingests it. but it's still nerve racking! Once the nurse comes flying past me towards the Pre-k room and didn't realize it was me she passed and when it donned on her, she was like good, you're here. I was just about to call you. Apparently they "think" DS might have drank a capri-sun when it was handed to him by accident, I was like you'll find out in about 3 seconds. For DS9 it all comes right back up, forcefully, if he has juice. OJ and lemonade are ok but apple, grape and cider are horrible. And he can't have more then one glass of OJ or lemonade a week.
> 
> 
> What all is he allergic to? And why are you trying to not eat any off it for 2 weeks? Does he not have life threatening allergies to all of it?



His "life threatening" allergies (although he has never had a severe reaction) are the tree nuts and seeds (sesame, pumpkin, etc). Those we avoid totally.  But his other food allergies we kind of just "live with".  But he has pretty significant eczema and he is having a really bad flare right now and I feel like we need to get it under control.  The allergist and dermatologists have told me for YEARS that it isn't the food causing the skin eruptions, but I've never totally believed them. We have tried all kind of different skin creams and routines, but it is just getting worse.  I have put a call in to our pediatrician to try and get a referral to a new pediatric dermatologist, hopefully someone who specializes in kids with eczema and food allergies.  But I haven't heard back yet.  

Anyhow, he does eat many of his "problem" foods on a daily basis, but we are going to try hard for a few weeks to eliminate as many as possible and see if his skin is helped.  The big problem foods are chicken, tomato (so of course, no ketchup, salsa, pizza sauce, spaghetti sauce), beef, orange, corn, oats, potato, eggs..... and to a lesser extent wheat, milk, soy, strawberries.  That probably isn't everything.... I can't remember it all.  

In addition to this, he is SO PICKY!  I told him he is going to have to suck it up and deal with eating some things over the next two weeks that he may not be so fond of!  



tigger813 said:


> Top o' the morning to you all!
> 
> I was having a lovely night sleep until 4:30 when some jerk decided to drag race down the street outside our bedroom at 4:30AM! I should've gotten up and worked out but really wanted more sleep. I may have gotten 10 minutes more! UGH! I will work out at 7:30 and later today while trying to catch up on laundry after work. I also need to run the dishwasher. Going to be a busy day catching up today and tomorrow! And getting ready for our weekend at the Cape!



Happy St. Patrick's Day right back to you!  I totally forgot what day it was and the kids went off to school wearing blue!  oh well.

I'm off to update my WISH journal and get in my workout.  TTYL...........P


----------



## jennz

dd is home sick today - she's matching the color of the holiday (mean mom mocking my daughter!)  No fever, just feels like she's going to puke.  Pjilla I was just wondering last night if it's food-related, she seems to get this a LOT.  I am going to keep a food journal for her for the next two weeks.

I've been doing great w/my exercise but today on the most gorgeous day I might have to miss my c25k.    Well at least I am disappointed about it.  I don't like "running" through the neighborhood and am not sure if I want to leave dd while I drive to the park with the dogs...  I guess I could use the treadmill...

Just wanted to let everyone know about a fantastic deal I got from the Budget Board if you like House of Blues... restaurant.com has coupons for them w/no black out periods and today it's a 70% discount with the code "lucky."  The regular discount is a $25 coupon for $10, so I got $200 worth for $24!!  Here are the only limitations..."Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. Cannot be used for Gospel Brunch on Holidays or Special Events" .   Surprised it doesn't say it excludes alcohol.


----------



## pjlla

jennz said:


> dd is home sick today - she's matching the color of the holiday (mean mom mocking my daughter!)  No fever, just feels like she's going to puke.  Pjilla I was just wondering last night if it's food-related, she seems to get this a LOT.  I am going to keep a food journal for her for the next two weeks.
> 
> I've been doing great w/my exercise but today on the most gorgeous day I might have to miss my c25k.    Well at least I am disappointed about it.  I don't like "running" through the neighborhood and am not sure if I want to leave dd while I drive to the park with the dogs...  I guess I could use the treadmill...
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know about a fantastic deal I got from the Budget Board if you like House of Blues... restaurant.com has coupons for them w/no black out periods and today it's a 70% discount with the code "lucky."  The regular discount is a $25 coupon for $10, so I got $200 worth for $24!!  Here are the only limitations..."Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. Cannot be used for Gospel Brunch on Holidays or Special Events" .   Surprised it doesn't say it excludes alcohol.



As a Mom, you definitely have an "instinct" about your kids, so if you are thinking that there could be something going on that is food related, I would DEFINITELY keep a food journal for a few weeks to see if you could pinpoint something.  

Sorry you will be missing your outside run.  Sadly, I am supposed to run today (I am a M, W, F runner), but I am feeling so uninspired and put off by the 30° temps this morning that I decided to skip it.  I did 40 minutes of other exercise, but I am bailing on my run.    Wish I could come babysit for you so you could get out there!

Is the House of Blues at DTD?   If I am remembering correctly it is. That might be a good deal for DS and I for dinner one night, since we are staying near DTD.  I try to avoid the Budget Board these days.  It used to be my regular "first stop" here on the DIS, but I found I was spending more than I was saving on all of their "deals"!!  

Well.... I've updated my WISH journal, I've updated my minutes on the March Exercise Challenge, and I've caught up on all my email.  I guess I have no more excuses to just sit here on the computer.  Time to get something done...................P


----------



## corinnak

Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day to those who celebrate it!  It's going to be another frantic one for me, I'm afraid, but I wanted to throw a fun question out there this morning.  

3/17 - Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite green food?  

I can answer this right off the top of my head - I love spinach!  Not the canned kind, but frozen or fresh, in omlettes, pasta, sandwiches, salads or all by itself   - mmmmm.


----------



## jennz

pjlla said:


> As a Mom, you definitely have an "instinct" about your kids, so if you are thinking that there could be something going on that is food related, I would DEFINITELY keep a food journal for a few weeks to see if you could pinpoint something.
> 
> Sorry you will be missing your outside run.  Sadly, I am supposed to run today (I am a M, W, F runner), but I am feeling so uninspired and put off by the 30° temps this morning that I decided to skip it.  I did 40 minutes of other exercise, but I am bailing on my run.    Wish I could come babysit for you so you could get out there!
> 
> Is the House of Blues at DTD?   If I am remembering correctly it is. That might be a good deal for DS and I for dinner one night, since we are staying near DTD.  I try to avoid the Budget Board these days.  It used to be my regular "first stop" here on the DIS, but I found I was spending more than I was saving on all of their "deals"!!
> 
> Well.... I've updated my WISH journal, I've updated my minutes on the March Exercise Challenge, and I've caught up on all my email.  I guess I have no more excuses to just sit here on the computer.  Time to get something done...................P



Too funny about the budget board - same thing here!  I'm glad I saw the House of Blues though... we ate there before and like it, and with my cousins coming over from Scotland we'll definitely use the coupons up!  I ended up with quite a few coupons in my cart and was proud of myself - I took all of them out except HoB.  

I wish I could take you up on the babysitting.  

Forgot to add yes HoB is in DTD, West side.


----------



## tea pot

*Happy St Pat's Day Everyone !*

QOTD Seaweed Salad...and spinach of course 


 Still trying to catch up  take care


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day to those who celebrate it!  It's going to be another frantic one for me, I'm afraid, but I wanted to throw a fun question out there this morning.
> 
> 3/17 - Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite green food?
> 
> I can answer this right off the top of my head - I love spinach!  Not the canned kind, but frozen or fresh, in omlettes, pasta, sandwiches, salads or all by itself   - mmmmm.



Favorite green food... hmmm... well, I eat a lot of spinach, but not because I love it and I eat avocado several times a week... that is yummy and green-ish.  I KNOW...  *mint chocolate chip ice cream*!!  That is my HONEST answer.   ......................P


----------



## Graciesmom77

3/17 - Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite green food?

I love broccoli! I eat it all the time. Of course its better covered in cheese.....

I hope you all woke up inspired today. This cold is slowly feeling better and I am hoping to make it to the gym tomorrow.

I guess I am off to clean and do laundry.  Yea 

Have a great day!!!!  We can do this!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

corinnak said:


> 3/17 - Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite green food?



I'm going to be honest -- I haven't had it in years, but my favorite green food is Watergate salad! For something I actually eat on a regular basis, I'd say sugar snap peas -- and for a treat -- guacamole! 

*Lisa* -- I don't know that we do anything special? We do separate all the fruit and veggies that are refrigerated and put them in ziplock containers -- not bags, the hard, plastic kind. And then within the container they are pre-portioned in ziplock bags -- when I packed my lunch this morning I just grabbed a bag of peppers, another one of grapes, and another one of grape tomatoes. Ok, maybe that does seem like overkill -- it makes packing lunches easier, and our produce does last about a week -- we shop on Friday or Saturday night, and we have nothing left after packing Friday's lunches. Our apples and bananas are just out on the counter, but they usually make it a week, too -- but we buy two bunches of bananas, one is just turning yellow, and one is pretty green. 

Happy  to those of you not celebrating the real holiday -- Evacuation Day! It's the day the British left Boston during the Revolutionary War. My ds doesn't have school, and my dh has a paid holiday. If you pour through enough history books, you can find a way to make St. Patrick's Day a legitimate holiday in Boston, as I'm sure some poor long ago city employee did! 

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

sahbushka said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much, I have been at work...lots of overtime...and at the gym.  Unfortunately even though I have started a new strength training routine and kept within my points I gained over 2 lbs on the scale tonight.  I am sooooo not happy.  I am trying to stay possitve and just figure I will have an amazing loss next week.  Uggh.  I even went above 200 again which pisses me off especially since I did things ok last week.  There is no good reason for that gain.
> 
> SarahMay



I do strength training and cardio. The strength class is an hour and I do it at least twice a week, some weeks I hit three. A lot of times I also do cardio on the same day, Anyhow the point of telling you all this is that I graph my weight daily, and I see a lot of ups and downs, usually up on the day after the strength training. It's like my body is trying to hold onto a little bit so that it can build the muscle. My weigh ins on Friday have always been down for the week, sometimes barely, so I don't sweat it too much, but it can be frustrating. Make sure you are getting enough to eat, because those new muscles you are making are hungry! I also have to make sure I'm drinking my water, because that seems to make a big difference as well.

I'm enjoying reading everyone's updates.

*3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan. *
I like feeling stronger. I have a long way to go, but I love that I am getting muscles. I love that I can do an hour of cardio and an hour of strength on the same day. I am really proud of the fact that I am taking classes at the Y, and I'm actually considering kickboxing next. I really appreciate all the support and kind words from everyone.

Wednesday Qotd: favorite green food--broccoli and lima beans. I also like spinach on things--pizza, with pasta, etc. I am a vegetarian--but not really a big salad fan. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## 50sjayne

> Why is losing weight important to you? Do you have any methods for keeping these reasons in the forefront?



My back. And I want to live a long time without too much pain. 



> 3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?



I either attack or retreat. Attack the treadmill or have a 3 movie day.




> 3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.



Its interesting to methe weight loss and maintain process. It seems there is so much on the subject out there. I have enjoyed the swimming and bicycling and the Jacuzzi at the pool lol. 



tigger813 said:


> Top o' the morning to you all!
> 
> I was having a lovely night sleep until 4:30 when some jerk decided to drag race down the street outside our bedroom at 4:30AM! I should've gotten up and worked out but really wanted more sleep. I may have gotten 10 minutes more! UGH! I will work out at 7:30 and later today while trying to catch up on laundry after work. I also need to run the dishwasher. Going to be a busy day catching up today and tomorrow! *And getting ready for our weekend at the Cape!*



Sounds like funI almost got some good sleep last night too after this horrific time change but Harvey woke me up throwing himself at my Marilyn poster. He doesnt like posters with people in themhe destroyed my daughters Paul Mcartney collage now hes attacking Marilyn.odd boy. Think Im gonna start keeping a spray bottle by my bedits a great poster--one of her with glasses on from how to marry a millionaire. 



corinnak said:


> Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day to those who celebrate it!  It's going to be another frantic one for me, I'm afraid, but I wanted to throw a fun question out there this morning.
> 
> 3/17 - Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite green food?
> 
> I can answer this right off the top of my head - I love spinach!  Not the canned kind, but frozen or fresh, in omlettes, pasta, sandwiches, salads or all by itself   - mmmmm.



I like spinach too but my favorite right now is definitely avocado. Although I did have a shamrock shake from McDonalds yesterday! I havent had one of those in 6-7 years and I used to get one every year. I will have to say they are still really good tasting to me. I just got a small. I have to work today, but its ok because we dont go out unless its (St. Patrick's Day) on the weekend. Then we go up to Portland to the big Irish celebration at Kells. We get a hotel downtown and ride around on the light rail. We dont drink and drive! Ever. Ill enjoy getting all decked out today for work lol. Ill make a corned beef and hash in the crockpot  Friday. Its once a yearIll shave off the bulk of the fat with the electric knife. Everyone knows that point cuts have the most fat right? Flat cut is what you want.


----------



## mikamah

Happy St Patricks Day all!!  Even if you're not irish, everyone is irish on st. Patty's day.  My mom was 100% swedish and after my dad died 15 years ago, she started coming out on st patricks day with my sisters and me, and she had the most fun of everyone.  She loved this holiday.  I think I'll have to toast her tonight with a little baileys.  

I did my c25k this morning, and am still amazing myself that I'm liking it, and looking forward to the next time.  Eating is so so.  I cooked on the grill last night, so am set for a couple days, but I stupidly bought a bag of dove chocolate eggs on sunday, and they are almost gone.  It's one of those things I struggle with.  It is the evening that gets to me.  I will not be buying them again.  I really want that scale to move.   


Worfiedoodles said:


> Happy  to those of you not celebrating the real holiday -- Evacuation Day! It's the day the British left Boston during the Revolutionary War. My ds doesn't have school, and my dh has a paid holiday. If you pour through enough history books, you can find a way to make St. Patrick's Day a legitimate holiday in Boston, as I'm sure some poor long ago city employee did!


In my celebrating days, I was always envious of my friend who worked for the state and always had the day off.  Though the next day would have been better to have off.



tea pot said:


> Did any one see the recent PBS show By Dr Amen "Change your Brain Change your Body"?
> He has done some amazing research in overeating and brain connections.
> He talks alot about low levels of VT D causing a constant state of cravings
> and he also talked about eliminating white flower and refined sugars completely. The results is no cravings.
> Has any one done this??


A woman I work with did this about 3 years ago, and she never eats the sugars or white flour, no exceptions and has kept the 60 pounds off that she lost.  She is never tempted by foods that are brought in to work, and she looks great.  She goes to Overeaters anonymous too for support. 



corinnak said:


> 3/17 - Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite green food?


I would have to say guacamole/avocado.  I love it.  I remember a friend brought it to a party and the mother in law of the woman having the party had a little dementia, and just wouldn't stop about how awful it looked and how can people eat that green stuff.  It was so funny and we always bring it up when she bring the green stuff to a party.  



> /16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.


I enjoy getting out and being active with my son, and riding my bike again.  I have made some nice friends here, and the support and my daily dis checks are such a big part of my life now.  

Jenn- hope your daughter is feeling better soon.

Pamela- food allergies are tough, and it sounds like he has so many it's got to be tough to keep him away from them all.  Michael is allergic only to cashews, pistachio, and mango now, but he was allergic to milk, soy, peanut, and egg before and luckily he out grew them all.  It is hard. 

Lisa-congrats on becoming a runner!!!   

Hugs to those struggling this week.    Life can be crazy and it's hard to take time for ourselves, but we need to try and give ourselves the attention we deserve.   The housework can wait.  Have a nice afternoon.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Afternoon all

Thrilled to say I'm at the same weight as last week.  Yes i really am thrilled since I pulled a muscle and couldn't exercise most of last week.  I am getting back into routines now but trying to be choosy because I know its not 100% 
Did abs on the ball today and my core fusion day from Stephanie.  Feels good cause I know i needed that ab work.  

QOD: Creme De Menthe Parfait is hands down my favorite green food.  But mostly I behave with some broccoli or something.  Ice Cream weather is coming around though


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Hmmmm? Green M&Ms? Lettuce? Pesto? Creme de Menthe? Anything minty?

Splurged at lunch today. Had a grilled chicken and eggplant calzone that also has mozzarella and pesto on it! I will eat light for supper. I will also try and do a few miles on the elliptical tonight and drink my water!

Got a bit of a headache right now. I think it's stress related as I made a list of what I have to do in the the next 2 days! It's long and several things will take a long time to complete! Started the dishwasher and will try and do one load of laundry tonight and then some more tomorrow! I need to sort through the laundry to see what I must have by the time I pack tomorrow afternoon. Nothing planned for tomorrow afternoon so I should be able to get everything done!

Almost time to take DD2 to dancing!


----------



## jennz

I am having a rough afternoon so I am turning to my WISH friends!  I just found out a dear dear friend is having serious marriage problems - his wife has sort of snapped since they had their baby, will not let my friend - her husband - even hold the child let alone spend time alone with her, and it gets worse from there.  So...I ate 4 hershey's kisses and didn't refill the bowl, 1/2 of a peppermint chocolate luna bar, and then made my sick daughter get out of bed and go for a walk with the dogs and me!  Now I'm getting ready to scrapbook so that I stay out of the kitchen, then do some walk-it-out and then make dinner.  That's my plan.  This is one of those things that really shakes you up, know what I mean?  Up is down and left is right.  

Thanks for being here my friends!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> I am having a rough afternoon so I am turning to my WISH friends!  I just found out a dear dear friend is having serious marriage problems - his wife has sort of snapped since they had their baby, will not let my friend - her husband - even hold the child let alone spend time alone with her, and it gets worse from there.  So...I ate 4 hershey's kisses and didn't refill the bowl, 1/2 of a peppermint chocolate luna bar, and then made my sick daughter get out of bed and go for a walk with the dogs and me!  Now I'm getting ready to scrapbook so that I stay out of the kitchen, then do some walk-it-out and then make dinner.  That's my plan.  This is one of those things that really shakes you up, know what I mean?  Up is down and left is right.
> 
> Thanks for being here my friends!



 hope things work out for your friend and his wife. Is it post-partum depression? Hang in there today. Sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

jennz said:


> I am having a rough afternoon so I am turning to my WISH friends!  I just found out a dear dear friend is having serious marriage problems - his wife has sort of snapped since they had their baby, will not let my friend - her husband - even hold the child let alone spend time alone with her, and it gets worse from there.  So...I ate 4 hershey's kisses and didn't refill the bowl, 1/2 of a peppermint chocolate luna bar, and then made my sick daughter get out of bed and go for a walk with the dogs and me!  Now I'm getting ready to scrapbook so that I stay out of the kitchen, then do some walk-it-out and then make dinner.  That's my plan.  This is one of those things that really shakes you up, know what I mean?  Up is down and left is right.
> 
> Thanks for being here my friends!



Jennz -- it is so hard when there doesn't seem like much you can do other than worry -- I have zero medical training, but it sounds like PPD to me, and with some medication, the entire situation could turn around quickly -- I really hope your friend is in touch with his wife's physician and their pediatrician, both can help the family move forward together. The fresh air probably did you dd good!  The exercise will help you, too. Just hang in there and stay strong, we are with you!  

Maria


----------



## jennz

Rose&Mike said:


> hope things work out for your friend and his wife. Is it post-partum depression? Hang in there today. Sounds like you have a good plan.





Worfiedoodles said:


> Jennz -- it is so hard when there doesn't seem like much you can do other than worry -- I have zero medical training, but it sounds like PPD to me, and with some medication, the entire situation could turn around quickly -- I really hope your friend is in touch with his wife's physician and their pediatrician, both can help the family move forward together. The fresh air probably did you dd good!  The exercise will help you, too. Just hang in there and stay strong, we are with you!
> 
> Maria



I don't know if it's ppd, the child is 2 1/2.  Mom has been getting worse.  Very brief version...it came out in their counseling that Mom is a vicitm of incest.  It seems to me like she is trying to protect their dd from Dad, maybe she is projecting?    It's so sad, they had such a great marriage.  Dad has been trying to get Mom to see a counselor on her own.  She sleeps with their dd at night with the door locked, makes him sleep in another room.  This is like a Lifetime movie but it's real.  I feel so bad for them both, actually all 3 of them, and wish I could do something.  Dad has come to us but Mom hasn't.  We're their dd's guardians too.

Thanks you guys.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz--sent you a pm.


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz-that is really, really sad.  This poor mom really needs some help, and I pray that someone can before it gets any worse.  Good for you on realizing you were turning to food, and getting out and about instead!  

I just completed my run (25 minutes running, + 5 warm up, cool down), and it was a lot easier than the same on Monday.  I was very slow, but that's okay.  I did lap a couple of walkers.  

DH watched me today for the first time, DD2 fell asleep in the car, so we met at the park, he sat in the car w/ her, I ran, then he was going to walk when we left.  I paid me a couple of compliments, but one made me sad.  He said he was "very impressed", "couldn't believe I kept such a steady pace the whole time".  Then, vain me, asked "well, how did I look?"  He said "you didn't look like you were having trouble, just like someone jogging"  Maybe one day he'll say "you looked like a runner" 

QOTD:  Yum.  I love green.  Baby organic spinach, I eat 2 cups a day!  LOVE broccoli with a hint of ranch dressing, LOVE pesto.


----------



## pjlla

Jennz....I'll say a prayer for your friend's family and marriage.  Nothing much you can probably do but be there for him/them and offer emotional support... and maybe occasionally babysitting if they need to head to counseling or something.

Evening all!  I FINALLY served a dinner that DS liked... and it was relatively allergen free.  I made soft taco type wraps... the wraps were whole wheat (both wheat and corn are problems for DS, but wheat to a lesser degree), the filling was vegan Boca burgers cooked with a bit of taco seasoning, refried beans, shredded cheese (and DH and I had some salsa and tomatoes and guacamole, but none for DS).  He ate two and really liked it!  And I made him some Chex Muddy Buddies with Rice Chex and he is loving this new treat!  It seems like I have finally hit upon a few things that he will eat and enjoy!  Sure, the Muddy Buddies aren't exactly "health" food, but when you are desperate... oh well!

Despite the beautiful weather I never made it outside for my last 20 minutes of exercise.  As I mentioned before, I am feeling totally uninspired and unmotivated to MOVE....I had to really push myself just to do the 40 minutes I did this morning.  Hopefully this feeling will pass.... SOON!

I'm gonna go for now.... bbtomorrow!.......P


----------



## jennz

Thanks for the prayers for my friends.  I hugged my husband extra tight tonight!  

And thanks to everyone on this thread for all of your support and being such an open place to come...a few months ago I would have eaten a bag of chips (the large size!) and ordered pizza.  Tonight...ravioli, brocolli, and a salad with an orange for dessert, a walk with my dogs and 50 minutes playing Walk It Out.  And guess what?  Between you all and healthy choices I am actually feeling good.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Jennz: Your friend is probably suffering from Post Traumatic Stress, and may be having flashbacks to her own abuse.  If she won't go to counseling on her own I have no idea what can be done for her.  I'm sorry her family is going through this.


----------



## ShortyNBug

3/17 - Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite green food?

Mine is probably pears.  Can we call them green?  Sure, let's.


----------



## tigger813

Hugs to you and your friend Jennz!

Just finished 2 miles of interrupted elliptical work. Got in .79 and had a phone call so after that I did the other 1.21 miles.  So I did 4 miles total today. I had 2 hot dogs, 1 on a bun and 1 without the bun. Chugging my water! I am going to fix myself a special St. Patty's Day drink of Mint Irish Cream! I haven't had any in awhile. 

I plan on doing a lot of work tomorrow!  Working out and cleaning and packing will be part of my day! Also need to run to the spa to get some work done on myself! Got one more show to catch  up tomorrow!

I have gotten a lot of work done tonight on the house. We got the kitchen cleaned mostly and I'm on load 3 of laundry. At least 2 or 3 left tomorrow to do. Girls are going to get some cleaning done on their rooms when they get home. I've got to pack for DD2 and myself. 

Have a great night! I will stop by tomorrow when I need a break from cleaning!


----------



## Graciesmom77

Jennz,
I am sorry for what your friend is going through. Its hard to watch a friend hurt and not be able to solve it, but just listening to him makes a big difference. I know that things from your past can come back and haunt you and that may be whats happening with your friend. I was assulted many years ago and even to this day if my husband grabs me the wrong way or playfully holds me down, I can sometime panic. She really needs to talk to a counselor. They will be in my prayers.

I spent most of the evening feeling sorry for myself and pouting. I didn't eat, though I REALLY wanted to order a pizza and veg in front of thet.v.  I miss my husband and I know that lots of people deal with their loved ones in the military that are gone for long periods of time and in serious danger ,and my husband is relativley safe and only a couple hundred miles away, but I still feel crappy. I want him home! I want to throw myself down on the ground and scream until he comes home!     I am really greatful to have a wonderful husband and that he has an oppurtunity to work, but man is it lonely. I miss doing stupid little things with him, like watching our fav Lord of the Rings, or walking around Lowes planning a million home improvement things that will probably never happen...... Oh well, thanks for letting me rant!

This is really off topic, but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about how to get my 8 year old to memorize her multiplication tables. We have done flashcards and timed tests and even bribes, but she is having a ton of trouble remembering them. Any ideas would be soooo appreciated!

Keep strong everyone and remember Say no to cake!


----------



## tea pot

*Mikamah* Thanks I have heard that  was a part of the OA diet
I just never heard about it having that affect on cravings.
I tried this morning No white flour will not be a problem but even though I 
don't eat a lot of sweets I caved at 4pm and put sugar in my tea 
I'll need to really gear up for it...

*jennz*  What a difficult and heart breaking situation, you and your friend's family are in my prayers.

*Flipflopmom*  You sound like a runner to me 

*pjlla* sounds like DS allergies are a real challange but you seem to be doing a great job 




Graciesmom77 said:


> Jennz,
> 
> I spent most of the evening feeling sorry for myself and pouting. I didn't eat, though I REALLY wanted to order a pizza and veg in front of thet.v.  I miss my husband and I know that lots of people deal with their loved ones in the military that are gone for long periods of time and in serious danger ,and my husband is relativley safe and only a couple hundred miles away, but I still feel crappy. I want him home! I want to throw myself down on the ground and scream until he comes home!     I am really greatful to have a wonderful husband and that he has an oppurtunity to work, but man is it lonely. I miss doing stupid little things with him, like watching our fav Lord of the Rings, or walking around Lowes planning a million home improvement things that will probably never happen...... Oh well, thanks for letting me rant!
> 
> This is really off topic, but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about how to get my 8 year old to memorize her multiplication tables. We have done flashcards and timed tests and even bribes, but she is having a ton of trouble remembering them. Any ideas would be soooo appreciated!
> 
> Keep strong everyone and remember Say no to cake!



I'm sorry you miss your hubby so much but I have to say it sounds like you have a great marriage and that isn't easy these days... God Bless

Try Singing the multiplications tables. I think there is a tune that my daughters learned in school. I'm sure the teachers out there can chime in here.

I had a pretty good day today, went to see Alice in Wonder Land 
really beautiful... I loved it.   Still didn't exercise but was OK with my food.
need to do better tomorrow in this weather no excuse.

Well good night and take care


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD: Brussel sprouts and avacado!

Trying to stay away from the cake batter.

SarahMay


----------



## princessbride6205

Octoberbride03 said:


> QOD: Creme De Menthe Parfait is hands down my favorite green food.  But mostly I behave with some broccoli or something.  Ice Cream weather is coming around though


Wow, someone else who has had a creme de menthe parfait!  I haven't had one in so long.



flipflopmom said:


> I just completed my run (25 minutes running, + 5 warm up, cool down), and it was a lot easier than the same on Monday.  I was very slow, but that's okay.  I did lap a couple of walkers.
> 
> DH watched me today for the first time, DD2 fell asleep in the car, so we met at the park, he sat in the car w/ her, I ran, then he was going to walk when we left.  I paid me a couple of compliments, but one made me sad.  He said he was "very impressed", "couldn't believe I kept such a steady pace the whole time".  Then, vain me, asked "well, how did I look?"  He said "you didn't look like you were having trouble, just like someone jogging"  Maybe one day he'll say "you looked like a runner"


I think DH meant it as a compliment - that the running/jogging looked easy for you (as opposed to huffing and puffing through). 



jennz said:


> Thanks for the prayers for my friends.  I hugged my husband extra tight tonight!
> 
> And thanks to everyone on this thread for all of your support and being such an open place to come...a few months ago I would have eaten a bag of chips (the large size!) and ordered pizza.  Tonight...ravioli, brocolli, and a salad with an orange for dessert, a walk with my dogs and 50 minutes playing Walk It Out.  And guess what?  Between you all and healthy choices I am actually feeling good.


I'm so glad you have noticed from positive changes in the ways you deal with stress and get support. I'm sorry to hear about your friend's family and i hope things turn around for them. 



pjlla said:


> Evening all!  I FINALLY served a dinner that DS liked... and it was relatively allergen free.  I made soft taco type wraps... the wraps were whole wheat (both wheat and corn are problems for DS, but wheat to a lesser degree), the filling was vegan Boca burgers cooked with a bit of taco seasoning, refried beans, shredded cheese (and DH and I had some salsa and tomatoes and guacamole, but none for DS).  He ate two and really liked it!  And I made him some Chex Muddy Buddies with Rice Chex and he is loving this new treat!  It seems like I have finally hit upon a few things that he will eat and enjoy!  Sure, the Muddy Buddies aren't exactly "health" food, but when you are desperate... oh well!


That's awesome! I'm glad you found some foods he enjoys. 



sahbushka said:


> Trying to stay away from the cake batter.


 I hear ya! 
I had a rough day at work, and despite charting all my calories, staying on plan, and resisting a lunch invite, I lost my way. I worked late, and came home to a box in the mail of my favorite Easter candies (Thanks, Mom). If I accurately calculated how much I ate, my workout calorie burn should have negated the candy calories. I'm not totally anti-treats, but I've been focusing on fewer empty calories the past few weeks. 

QOTD: My favorite green foods are broccoli, grapes, spinach when it's in stuff, and guacamole.


----------



## my3princes

corinnak said:


> Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day to those who celebrate it!  It's going to be another frantic one for me, I'm afraid, but I wanted to throw a fun question out there this morning.
> 
> 3/17 - Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite green food?
> 
> I can answer this right off the top of my head - I love spinach!  Not the canned kind, but frozen or fresh, in omlettes, pasta, sandwiches, salads or all by itself   - mmmmm.



I'm going to have to go with Green Grapes.


----------



## corinnak

Time to try to catch up a little on posts!  It has been a real juggling act for me this week, and I was hoping I'd picked a week that I'd be able to devote lots more time to the thread, but sometimes you something the something and sometimes the something somethings you....I know there is a quote, but I obviously don't remember the most important parts.  OK - I used The Google and looked it up and miraculously found that "Sometimes you eat the bear and sometimes the bear eats you."  Well, this week, I have been feeling like I could eat a bear, but that is not the point.  



my3princes said:


> I try to keep my weight down for many reasons.  1)  I get heartburn when I hit about 145 lbs (I've crept back up there and it's back )  2)  I love the compliments that I get especially from DH and my boys.  It's funny because my boys think of me as skinny and don't remember when I was huge 3)  I like my smaller wardrobe.  My style has evolved with my weight loss so if I have to go back up a size I lose my sense of style.  It's nice to buy a size 8 or even a a few size 6s.  I'm picking up pieces that I love rather than settling for what fits and is cheap.



How nice that your kids think of you as a skinny mom!  It's great to buy clothes because you love them and not just because they fit!  I have a few things I need to donate because I bought them around the time that a lot of things started fitting, and I was still in the mode of "If it fits, buy it." Since most things did not.  

How great to get compliments from the gentlemen in your life.  It's so interesting that they only remember you as you are now! 




pjlla said:


> I am enjoying the feeling of being IN CONTROL.  So often I used to feel that guilty, icky, out-of-control feeling... mostly about my weight, but the feeling often overflowed into other areas of my life.  Now when I wake up in the morning I can feel (usually) IN CONTROL.  I KNOW I will eat on plan, I KNOW I will get in my exercise.... and doing both of those things brings me great peace of mind and great MENTAL health!!



This is such a great place to be and how nice that you are now able to choose the feeling you want over the feeling you get the morning after pizza or chinese food!  It sounds like confidence!



maiziezoe said:


> *
> I have really enjoyed the new friendships I have made through this thread.
> 
> I have also enjoyed rebuilding the friendship I have with my nutritionist. He and I dated way back in the 80's and it ended badly. Now we have a great friendship and he is a wonderful help to me. My hubby likes him too!!
> 
> I *heart* skinny cow ice cream sandwiches.
> 
> I love working out. I usually work out first thing in the morning but today I am going to the gym so I am waiting until after homeschool... I'm starting to get anxious because I want to get to the gym NOW!
> 
> Mostly I am enjoying the change in my hubby. He has lost 25 pounds since Christmas (just by changing his diet. He doesn't exercise). He's a lot more helpful around the house and he doesn't complain about the healthy meals I make.*


*

Wow - congratulations on all these positive things!  How cool your DH has lost 25 pounds!  How cool that you have a newfound friendship with your nutritionist (and that you HAVE a nutritionist!). And all the new friends.    I totally agree!

*


jennz said:


> I like seeing the positive changes in my family...dd loves being active and making healthy choices, in a way she has been a model for me and I like reflecting that back to her and building on it.  DH is eating healthier too and just started P90X...  He's made quite a commitment with no nagging from me.  I like being aware of the calories I need every day and how much I burn.  I love the way I feel so proud after exercise!



A DH on P90X!!  I hope you'll tell us more about that sometime.  I have heard about it elsewhere but have not ordered it myself.  It sounds...well.....tough!!!  So great that your positive changes have spread through your family!



lecach said:


> This is my answer too. The feeling of being in CONTROL. I cant control my husbands crazy work schedule (newspaper reporter covering Duke basketball), I cant control the fact that DS did not get in a magnet elementary so he'll probalby be attending a subpar kindergarten, I can't control a LOT in my life. But my weightloss is about ME - it's my responsibility and the area that I have the most control over. AND I LIKE that feeling. It's so nice to be able to fit into my smaller clothes. I love that I had to buy new underwear because mine were too big. I am so happy that I am within 10 pounds of my pre-pregnancy weight.



Hooray for being so close to pre-pregancy!  What a great feeling that one is!  Isn't it funny how much of a difference there is in underwear?  I think you're really smart to focus on the things that you can change and work with the rest of it.  




Worfiedoodles said:


> My favorite new activity is the WDW Half Marathon! I really enjoy training throughout the year and chatting with all my WISH buddies, the actual race, and the incredible feeling of accomplishment. Plus, we always tack on a little grown-up vacation, so it's just a positive experience!
> 
> That keeps me somewhat on plan -- because I know if I want to improve my time I have to lose weight and get faster!



I hear ya on the races as motivation!  It is lots of fun, for sure.  You have done so great this year already - look out 2011!  Now if only the weather will cooperate...



pjlla said:


> I have just a minute to chat and then I have to run.  We are on DAY ONE of DS's two week attempt at eating almost NO allergy foods....   and it is TOUGH.  Breakfast was a rice milk/tofu/banana chocolate shake.  Lunch was pb&j and apple sauce and regular milk.  Dinner is homemade fish sticks and probably apple sauce again.



Oh man, these allergies sound really challenging.  My older DS had a soy sensitivity for a few years and even that was really tough, but the list you shared, well, later in the thread - so many foods.  I sure hope that limiting the worst ones helps your DS.  It sounds soo challenging, but worth it if he feels better.  



flipflopmom said:


> TUES QOTD:  I love the energy I have.  I had to run across the playground twice today, and I just bounded instead of plodded.  I love knowing that I am putting good things in my body, and making it work.  I love watching the scale drop, and the compliments, too.
> 
> I do not love the grocery bill, however.  I hate that it is so much more expensive to eat healthy!



What a great victory for you to be able to bound across the playground!  The grocery bill is definitely rough, but an investment in your health is bound to pay off in the future.




donac said:


> My math team finished 5th in their league yesterday so they are getting a trophy at the dinner next month.  It is not the way I wanted to get 5th.  One of the top teams didn't come because their schoool had no power.  I don't feel good about it but 5th place is the best we have ever done and stranger things have happened.



Congratulations on your team's 5th place victory!  Of course its not the way you want to succeed, but you can't win if you don't play, whatever the reason may be for the competition not playing.  

I agree with you about the artificial sweetener leaving a bad taste!



mstinson14 said:


> Hello everyone, just checking in after my dd having strep throat and me taking care of her.
> QOTD:I like my new attitude that I have now, I am more outgoing and am not as shy.



My goodness, I hope your DD is all better now and that you're feeling healthy yourself.  It's wonderful that you've got a new attitude along with your weight loss!




Graciesmom77 said:


> I hope everyone has a good time watching BL tonight.
> 
> I wish I was joining in on the exercise during, but this cough is determined!
> 
> I did well on food today, but the fact that I can't taste may have something to do with that!
> 
> I am sooo behind on laundry that I may pray tonight that God sends me a laundry fairy! Some women dream of  diamonds, I dream of having my washer and dryer on the same floor as the bedrooms instead of 2 flights down! What a pain!



Ooh, yes!  A laundry fairy would be lovely!  All those stairs are bound to be good for your glutes if nothing else, I suppose, but definitely not the most efficient way to do a chore like laundry.  I hope your cough settles down soon for you.



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening! I can't wait to start my spring break tomorrow, but I'm already nervous about going back. I had a pretty nasty incident last week with a student. That student ended up in a psych facility and will be back next week. I am worried about how that will go.
> 
> Aaron and I are going to Mall of America. I am hoping to work out in the gym and do enough walking and swimming to burn off any excess calories we consume.




Have fun at MOA!  It sounds like several people on here are fans!  It's about 10 minutes from my house, actually!  Maybe we should plan a DISboards Biggest Loser meet at MOA sometime???



seashell724 said:


> I guess no one knows.
> 
> Worked out by running tonight and boy it felt good.



So glad to hear you enjoyed your run tonight - it's usually my favorite workout as well.  

I'm sorry I don't have a solution to your tech problem either.  I hope you find the answer because that other situation sounds very frustrating.




lovedvc said:


> I just finished an entire pint of chocolate peanut butter ice cream.  I ate the whole entire thing.  It was only 128 calories, 3 points on ww.  It was delicious.  It's called Arctic Zone and it's a cross between ice cream and an italian ice.  It comes in Vanilla, Chocolate and Chocolate Peanut Butter.  I can't wait to try the vanilla tomorrow night.  What a treat.
> 
> I also burned 650 calories at the gym and walked over 17,000 steps today and stayed within my points.  What a good feeling, I think I'm on track again.  I stopped at Old Navy and bought some new shirts.  My muscles in my arms and shoulders are coming back.



Mmmm - that sounds like a delicious dessert and a great points/calorie value!  Way to go at the gym!  17,000 is a ton!  It's great your muscles are back in time for spring - that's got to be nice.




lisah0711 said:


> There are quite a few things that I have enjoyed about this process.  A couple of big one that come to mind is all the nice folks I've met on this journey.    And another is the feeling of hope that I have now that I can actually do this.



Awwww - that is sooo nice!  There really are a lot of nice folks struggling the good struggle.  Its also really great that you've got newfound hope that you can do this - of course you can! 




jenanderson said:


> I have really enjoyed the running.  Even though I also have bad running days, I feel great when I think of myself as a runner.  I would have never given myself that label before this point and now on Saturday I will be running in my first ever race!  While I am not running to "race" anyone, I will be running to prove to myself that I am strong enough to do this.
> 
> I have also enjoyed that I feel like I look so much better.  There are many clothes in my closet that I have not wanted to wear in a long time that I now enjoy putting on.  There are still many times that I don't like how I look but overall, I enjoy knowing that there have been some wonderful changes in how I look.



It's really fun to read about how well the running is clicking for you.  I'm so excited for your first race this Saturday!  I definitely wish I could be there to cheer you on, but I will think of you and I know you will do great.  Remember, the main goals for your first race should be to 1. finish and 2. have fun.  I said I was going to write up some racing tips, didn't I?   Here are a few:

1.  Get there early - you don't know how long it will take to park, check in, etc.

2.  Wear your race number on your front.  Many pin it to their shirt, I like to pin it to my running skirt or pants often times.  Whatever makes the most sense to you, but you want it to be visible so you can find your official photos easily.

3. Visit the restrooms/portapotties early & often - I usually go at least 2-3x before a race, especially if I am nervous. 

4.  Don't go out too fast - it's exciting running in a group of so many people, but try to stay at a pace that is comfortable for you.  If you blow it all in the first mile, you won't have much left for a strong finish.

5.  Have fun!  If you feel your energy flagging (or even if you don't!) thank the volunteers on the course or spectators for coming out.  It will give you a boost.



Octoberbride03 said:


> O
> Weighing in tomorrow and not excited about it.  Seems i pulled a muscle in my leg last week sometime.  Either lower thigh or upper calf and I've been finishing my work days lame more often than not.  So not a lot of workouts getting done.  Its not painful, but its definitely tight behind my knee.  I have been using heat on it, but if someone has a better idea I'm all ears.  Would really like to get back into my exercise routine.  But as a lot of my new routines love using squats I don't want to make it worse.
> 
> Other than that my life is basically 1 big ?  right now.  I seem to need to change everything except my house, my husband and my pets.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing better than me.



Ouch - that sounds like a very uncomfortable injury.  I'm not sure what the cure is for it, but you may need to stretch some of your hip muscles - when those are tight, they can pull on the leg muscles.  My favorite cure for muscle problems is this bedtime tactic.  Take an advil before bed and put Biofreeze on the painful area.  This allows the inflammation to settle down and the body to heal.  Obviously, if it continues without improvement, you probably want to see a medical professional - sometimes these things turn out to be more serious. 

I hope you feel much better soon!



tea pot said:


> HELLO  Everyone    MIA but still hanging in.
> 
> My journey has been more like a car that starts.. springs forward... and then stalls....only to do it all again.
> 
> My week in St Pete with my Daughter, was wonderful, a great respite.
> I was able to walk every day and eat very well.
> 
> She is vegetarian and mostly vegan I 'm pretty close to vegan now myself.
> the only difficult thing is finding a good sub for cheese in Italian recipes
> 
> I'm getting pretty good with tofu replacing ricotta. but the hard cheeses I do miss and they can be a trigger food for me no such thing as just 1 oz.
> 
> Did any one see the recent PBS show By Dr Amen "Change your Brain Change your Body"?
> He has done some amazing research in overeating and brain connections.
> He talks alot about low levels of VT D causing a constant state of cravings
> and he also talked about eliminating white flower and refined sugars completely. The results is no cravings.
> Has any one done this??
> 
> Well I need to read back about a mile of pages
> 
> Hope you are all Well and Dry
> Think Spring  it's almost here



I can't say that we've all had that hurchy lurchy car-like progress, but I know that I definitely have.  I've even used that same analogy!  The thing about a car that's doing that is that even though it's not that pleasant, it is still moving in the right direction, and that counts for something while you're learning how to make the transitions more smooth.  

I am a vegetarian as well, but have not discovered a decent vegan option for actual cheese.  

I have not seen that PBS show, but it sounds so good!  I think that there is something to the sugar/flour causing cravings.  It seems like when you avoid those, for whatever reason, the cravings for them do seem to subside.  It's hard to avoid that stuff in this culture, however.  Interesting about the Vit. D deficiency as well.  




sahbushka said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much, I have been at work...lots of overtime...and at the gym.  Unfortunately even though I have started a new strength training routine and kept within my points I gained over 2 lbs on the scale tonight.  I am sooooo not happy.  I am trying to stay possitve and just figure I will have an amazing loss next week.  Uggh.  I even went above 200 again which pisses me off especially since I did things ok last week.  There is no good reason for that gain.
> 
> SarahMay



SarahMay, do not worry about that 2 pounds.  You said you were within your points AND you started a new strength training program.  That to me means only one thing - muscles retain water when they are repairing and rebuilding after a new challenge.  It can be several pounds worth.  It's a temporary gain for a permanent improvement.  It's happened to me several times after a particularly tough new strength program.  Just keep doing what you're doing - you'll be stronger AND smaller before long!




tigger813 said:


> Top o' the morning to you all!
> 
> I was having a lovely night sleep until 4:30 when some jerk decided to drag race down the street outside our bedroom at 4:30AM! I should've gotten up and worked out but really wanted more sleep. I may have gotten 10 minutes more! UGH! I will work out at 7:30 and later today while trying to catch up on laundry after work. I also need to run the dishwasher. Going to be a busy day catching up today and tomorrow! And getting ready for our weekend at the Cape!



Oh man - that drag racing idiot!  Good luck getting ready for your weekend away - it's always so much work to get things together!



OK - that's something anyhow!  I'll catch some more tomorrow - all those great green foods.  Mmmmm!


----------



## tigger813

Try Multiplication.com
There are games that they can play and you can even focus on certain tables that need work. DD1 has used it a lot this year and it has really helped.

Long night last night. DH ended up with heartburn when he went to bed and got sick at 2:30am. He seems to be feeling better though he is still sleeping. Not sure if he will go to work today though he is off tomorrow for our trip and Monday for taxes.

About to take DD1 to the bus stop and then I will come back and do a 2 or 3 mile workout!
Have a good day!


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> Time to try to catch up a little on posts!  It has been a real juggling act for me this week, and I was hoping I'd picked a week that I'd be able to devote lots more time to the thread, but sometimes you something the something and sometimes the something somethings you....I know there is a quote, but I obviously don't remember the most important parts.  OK - I used The Google and looked it up and miraculously found that "Sometimes you eat the bear and sometimes the bear eats you."  Well, this week, I have been feeling like I could eat a bear, but that is not the point.
> 
> It's really fun to read about how well the running is clicking for you.  I'm so excited for your first race this Saturday!  I definitely wish I could be there to cheer you on, but I will think of you and I know you will do great.  Remember, the main goals for your first race should be to 1. finish and 2. have fun.  I said I was going to write up some racing tips, didn't I?   Here are a few:
> 
> 1.  Get there early - you don't know how long it will take to park, check in, etc.
> 
> 2.  Wear your race number on your front.  Many pin it to their shirt, I like to pin it to my running skirt or pants often times.  Whatever makes the most sense to you, but you want it to be visible so you can find your official photos easily.
> 
> 3. Visit the restrooms/portapotties early & often - I usually go at least 2-3x before a race, especially if I am nervous.
> 
> 4.  Don't go out too fast - it's exciting running in a group of so many people, but try to stay at a pace that is comfortable for you.  If you blow it all in the first mile, you won't have much left for a strong finish.
> 
> 5.  Have fun!  If you feel your energy flagging (or even if you don't!) thank the volunteers on the course or spectators for coming out.  It will give you a boost.



I have totally let this week get away from me as well.  I kept on thinking that I was going to keep up with everything this week and I think it just added extra stress to my life and I am not so great with stress.  I am now giving myself permission to not feel like I have to get everything done this week and am feeling better about it all.

Thanks so much for the race tips.  I will say that I know it will be a lot of fun but right now I am feeling like this was the stupidest thing I have done...signing up for a big race when I am not really a runner.  I know that I have prepared myself to do this but for some reason I am scared.  I will be getting through to Saturday by trying to think about all the positive things I have done to become a runner.

I am feeling pretty positive about how I have been doing the past couple of days.  Last night I went out with a friend but made really good choices for my diet (no beer)!  When I stepped on the scale today it was down for the week and so I am hoping that I will report a loss for the week.

Alright, I need to sign off.  So much to do before work today so I have to get moving!  Hope everyone has a great Thursday!
Jen


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> DH watched me today for the first time, DD2 fell asleep in the car, so we met at the park, he sat in the car w/ her, I ran, then he was going to walk when we left.  I paid me a couple of compliments, but one made me sad.  He said he was "very impressed", "couldn't believe I kept such a steady pace the whole time".  Then, vain me, asked "well, how did I look?"  He said "you didn't look like you were having trouble, just like someone jogging"  Maybe one day he'll say "you looked like a runner"


Now, I would take that as a big compliment.  I would love someone to tell me that I looked like someone jogging, rather than the someone dying that I feel like.  Years ago, I saw a secretary out jogging, and when I told her that the next day, she quickly corrected me and told me that she was running, not jogging, and quoted the speeds that differentiated the two.  I think most non runners would put running and jogging in the same category, and in that case, you husband meant you looked like a runner, but just doesn't know there is a difference.  



jennz said:


> Thanks for the prayers for my friends.  I hugged my husband extra tight tonight!
> 
> And thanks to everyone on this thread for all of your support and being such an open place to come...a few months ago I would have eaten a bag of chips (the large size!) and ordered pizza.  Tonight...ravioli, brocolli, and a salad with an orange for dessert, a walk with my dogs and 50 minutes playing Walk It Out.  And guess what?  Between you all and healthy choices I am actually feeling good.


Hugs Jenn on the stress, and for your friends.  It's so hard to see people we are close to struggle.  My good friend and her husband had problems years ago, and they went to couples counselling, and the husband was the one who was severely depressed, but would not go on his own, so they went together for many years, in order to get him the help he needed.  It's so hard on them.  You are doing so well dealing with the stress and not eating your way through it.  Keep it up.  My thoughts are with you and your friend. 



jenanderson said:


> Thanks so much for the race tips.  I will say that I know it will be a lot of fun but right now I am feeling like this was the stupidest thing I have done...signing up for a big race when I am not really a runner.  I know that I have prepared myself to do this but for some reason I am scared.  I will be getting through to Saturday by trying to think about all the positive things I have done to become a runner.


You are going to do awesome in the race!!  Like either corinna or maria said, you are going to set your first personal best record, and no matter how long you take, if you need to walk some, you are going to do it and will be proud.  Remember, Dead last finish trumps did not finish, which beats did not start!!  You go, girl!!  You will be great!!!

I'm heading to work a little early, and hopefully I'll be out a little early to enjoy some of the beautiful weather, and the added daylight.  Last night was the first night michael fell asleep right after bedtime. We had gone out for a bike ride, and then down the skate park where he and a friend scootered for about an hour.  We are back to no tv during the week unless it's raining, and it is so nice to be outside.  It does motivate me to eat a healthy supper, which we did last night, but then went to mcd's for our st. patricks day shamrock shake.  Back on track today, and staying there.  

Have a great day.


----------



## jennz

Graciesmom77 said:


> Jennz,
> I am sorry for what your friend is going through. Its hard to watch a friend hurt and not be able to solve it, but just listening to him makes a big difference. I know that things from your past can come back and haunt you and that may be whats happening with your friend. I was assulted many years ago and even to this day if my husband grabs me the wrong way or playfully holds me down, I can sometime panic. She really needs to talk to a counselor. They will be in my prayers.
> 
> I spent most of the evening feeling sorry for myself and pouting. I didn't eat, though I REALLY wanted to order a pizza and veg in front of thet.v.  I miss my husband and I know that lots of people deal with their loved ones in the military that are gone for long periods of time and in serious danger ,and my husband is relativley safe and only a couple hundred miles away, but I still feel crappy. I want him home! I want to throw myself down on the ground and scream until he comes home!     I am really greatful to have a wonderful husband and that he has an oppurtunity to work, but man is it lonely. I miss doing stupid little things with him, like watching our fav Lord of the Rings, or walking around Lowes planning a million home improvement things that will probably never happen...... Oh well, thanks for letting me rant!
> 
> This is really off topic, but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about how to get my 8 year old to memorize her multiplication tables. We have done flashcards and timed tests and even bribes, but she is having a ton of trouble remembering them. Any ideas would be soooo appreciated!
> 
> Keep strong everyone and remember Say no to cake!



About how much you miss your husband - don't feel guilty or compare it to others...it's how YOU feel and it's bad for YOU and that's okay.   

Multiplication tables...we used dice when we ate...roll two of them and dd had to multiply the numbers.  Once she was past the 6s I got a set that went to 12.  You've had some good suggestions...hopefully at least one will stick!  

Corrina yes that P90X is tough!  It is intriguing though.  I MIGHT try it in a few months.  DH couldn't even get his coat on after the 3rd today but today, his 5th , he is fine.  He has 1 1/2 hours of yoga tonight...this is his longest workout.

Thanks everyone for the comments thoughts hugs and prayers about my friends.  You're right it's very hard to see people you love struggle, especially when they aren't getting help.    I just need to be here if they want to talk or anything and let the rest go.


----------



## tigger813

WOOHOO! Look what I got in my siggie!!!!!

I've gone back to doing more of the elliptical and it seems to be boosting my losses again! I've lost 2 so far this week! And I'm gonna be sooooo good today!!!!


----------



## my3princes

My dh is doing the P90X program.  I had intended to, but my schedule does not have a consistant 70 to 95 minutes opened 6 days per week and it must be the same 6 days every week.  Chris has done well with it.  He is still sore after his workouts (then next day), but he is seeing the results.  He looks fabulous.  He is still trying to lose the belly, but has really toned up everywhere else.  The downside is that it is such an intense workout that you build muscle quickly which means that he is not making progress on the scale and has actually gained a couple of lbs.  He is determined to hit onederland (which he hasn't been in since middle school), but it is going to take much more time with that program.


Totally unrelated, but I need to vent.   I am a part time substitute teacher at my sons school.  I had been scheduled to work a full day today, but was told yesterday that the teachers retreat was cancelled so they didn't need me.  I rearranged my schedule for yesterday afternoon and this morning based on that.  I did not know that the school had called back and left a message on the house phone that they did need me.  We do not have a land line, but have 4 cell phones.  I have one, DH has one, DS14 has one and our old land line number is on the 4th one.  It turns out that no one used the house cell last night so no one noticed a message.  Mind you I worked last night.  So the school called at 8:10 this morning looking for me.  I was asleep and not expecting the call.  The secretary was obviously angry that I wasn't there and even more angry when I told her I couldn't get there before 11.  Mind you I hadn't even thought of a shower at that point.  She told me not to bother and hung up.  So I listen to the message which says they need me and not to call UNLESS I couldn't do it.  Um, what if I don't call because I don't get the message   Anyway I get the distict impression that I will not be called to sub again unless they are totally desperate.  I totally think it is the schools fault not mine.  I asked why she didn't call my cell and she said she didn't have the number (I know that it is on every single piece of paper that we turned in for the boys this year)   Okay vent over.


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> My dh is doing the P90X program.  I had intended to, but my schedule does not have a consistant 70 to 95 minutes opened 6 days per week and it must be the same 6 days every week.  Chris has done well with it.  He is still sore after his workouts (then next day), but he is seeing the results.  He looks fabulous.  He is still trying to lose the belly, but has really toned up everywhere else.  The downside is that it is such an intense workout that you build muscle quickly which means that he is not making progress on the scale and has actually gained a couple of lbs.  He is determined to hit onederland (which he hasn't been in since middle school), but it is going to take much more time with that program.
> 
> 
> Totally unrelated, but I need to vent.   I am a part time substitute teacher at my sons school.  I had been scheduled to work a full day today, but was told yesterday that the teachers retreat was cancelled so they didn't need me.  I rearranged my schedule for yesterday afternoon and this morning based on that.  I did not know that the school had called back and left a message on the house phone that they did need me.  We do not have a land line, but have 4 cell phones.  I have one, DH has one, DS14 has one and our old land line number is on the 4th one.  It turns out that no one used the house cell last night so no one noticed a message.  Mind you I worked last night.  So the school called at 8:10 this morning looking for me.  I was asleep and not expecting the call.  The secretary was obviously angry that I wasn't there and even more angry when I told her I couldn't get there before 11.  Mind you I hadn't even thought of a shower at that point.  She told me not to bother and hung up.  So I listen to the message which says they need me and not to call UNLESS I couldn't do it.  Um, what if I don't call because I don't get the message   Anyway I get the distict impression that I will not be called to sub again unless they are totally desperate.  I totally think it is the schools fault not mine.  I asked why she didn't call my cell and she said she didn't have the number (I know that it is on every single piece of paper that we turned in for the boys this year)   Okay vent over.



I agree with you! I love the excuse they didn't have the number! No, they didn't take the time to do it! I was a sub for several years and fortunately that never happened. I used to hate it when one district would call me at 7:30 and be angry that I had already taken another job for the day! I had one district that called at 5:30 every time they needed a sub. You snooze you lose!

Glad you got your vent out! They should've said if you don't call we know you can't do it or we will try again! She's probably just mad because it is her fault and someone is mad at her!


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> I agree with you! I love the excuse they didn't have the number! No, they didn't take the time to do it! I was a sub for several years and fortunately that never happened. I used to hate it when one district would call me at 7:30 and be angry that I had already taken another job for the day! I had one district that called at 5:30 every time they needed a sub. You snooze you lose!
> 
> Glad you got your vent out! They should've said if you don't call we know you can't do it or we will try again! She's probably just mad because it is her fault and someone is mad at her!



Thanks for the reassurance.  I'm sitting here trying to convince myself that it is not my fault.  On a good note, I'm not stress eating


----------



## lisah0711

Thank you so much corinnak for being our coach this week!    You had some great questions and responses.  And a *BIG* welcome to our coach starting tomorrow, ShortyNBug!  

Please be sure and PM those weigh-ins to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to donac tomorrow.  If LuvBaloo's PM box is full, you can PM your numbers to me or wait until she returns.  Remember we will have two weeks of results next week.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Other than that my life is basically 1 big ?  right now.  I seem to need to change everything except my house, my husband and my pets.



 Hope that your injury is better soon.  Remember as pjlla says, you can't control what happens to you but you can control how you react to it.  



tea pot said:


> HELLO  Everyone    MIA but still hanging in.
> 
> My journey has been more like a car that starts.. springs forward... and then stalls....only to do it all again.



 Hello, tea pot!  Nice to see you!  Can you use Splenda instead of sugar in your tea and still be following the no sugar thing -- probably not.  



sahbushka said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much, I have been at work...lots of overtime...and at the gym.  Unfortunately even though I have started a new strength training routine and kept within my points I gained over 2 lbs on the scale tonight.  I am sooooo not happy.  I am trying to stay possitve and just figure I will have an amazing loss next week.  Uggh.  I even went above 200 again which pisses me off especially since I did things ok last week.  There is no good reason for that gain.  SarahMay



 How frustrating!  But I have to agree with the folks who think you are building muscle.  It's a big job for your body and it needs lots of water to do it.



corinnak said:


> 3/17 - Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite green food?



Leaf lettuce (salad), pesto, zucchini, asparagus and, of course, a nice green grasshopper -- the cocktail not the bug!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Lisa* -- I don't know that we do anything special? We do separate all the fruit and veggies that are refrigerated and put them in ziplock containers -- not bags, the hard, plastic kind. And then within the container they are pre-portioned in ziplock bags -- when I packed my lunch this morning I just grabbed a bag of peppers, another one of grapes, and another one of grape tomatoes. Ok, maybe that does seem like overkill -- it makes packing lunches easier, and our produce does last about a week -- we shop on Friday or Saturday night, and we have nothing left after packing Friday's lunches. Our apples and bananas are just out on the counter, but they usually make it a week, too -- but we buy two bunches of bananas, one is just turning yellow, and one is pretty green.
> Maria



Thanks, Maria!    I think that extra prep not only saves your time but saves your food.  I will have to give that a try because it sure would be nice to go to the grocery store only once a week.



mikamah said:


> Lisa-congrats on becoming a runner!!!



I running right behind you!  

 jennz, I hope that your friends get some help soon.  What a sad, horrible thing to watch them go through.  I'm glad that you aren't letting it derail all your hard work.



flipflopmom said:


> DH watched me today for the first time, DD2 fell asleep in the car, so we met at the park, he sat in the car w/ her, I ran, then he was going to walk when we left.  I paid me a couple of compliments, but one made me sad.  He said he was "very impressed", "couldn't believe I kept such a steady pace the whole time".  Then, vain me, asked "well, how did I look?"  He said "you didn't look like you were having trouble, just like someone jogging"  Maybe one day he'll say "you looked like a runner"



Great job on the run!    Does your DH know you want to look like a runner?  It sounds like he was very complimentary and supportive.    You might want to tell him that is what you are hoping for because he might never figure it out on his own!   

jenanderson, good luck on your first race this week-end!    Come back and tell us all about it. 



corinnak said:


> "Sometimes you eat the bear and sometimes the bear eats you."  Well, this week, I have been feeling like I could eat a bear, but that is not the point.



  I love this quote, my Dad used to say it all the time.  Sorry about your busy week, corinna!  I think that you were are great coach and I thank you for all your wonderful questions.  



mikamah said:


> Back on track today, and staying there.
> 
> Have a great day.



 Yay!  You can do it!



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO! Look what I got in my siggie!!!!!
> 
> I've gone back to doing more of the elliptical and it seems to be boosting my losses again! I've lost 2 so far this week! And I'm gonna be sooooo good today!!!!



Tracey, your new clippie looks great on you!


----------



## jenanderson

jennz said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments thoughts hugs and prayers about my friends.  You're right it's very hard to see people you love struggle, especially when they aren't getting help.    I just need to be here if they want to talk or anything and let the rest go.



I read about this dilemma yesterday but work was too crazy to reply.  I am sorry that you are watching your friends go through this.  You are being a great friend by just being there for them if they decide they want to talk with you about it all.  Hopefully things will get to the point where they realize they need some help.  



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO! Look what I got in my siggie!!!!!
> 
> I've gone back to doing more of the elliptical and it seems to be boosting my losses again! I've lost 2 so far this week! And I'm gonna be sooooo good today!!!!



WOW!  I am so impressed and proud of your work!!!    Way to go!



my3princes said:


> Totally unrelated, but I need to vent.   I am a part time substitute teacher at my sons school.  I had been scheduled to work a full day today, but was told yesterday that the teachers retreat was cancelled so they didn't need me.  I rearranged my schedule for yesterday afternoon and this morning based on that.  I did not know that the school had called back and left a message on the house phone that they did need me.  We do not have a land line, but have 4 cell phones.  I have one, DH has one, DS14 has one and our old land line number is on the 4th one.  It turns out that no one used the house cell last night so no one noticed a message.  Mind you I worked last night.  So the school called at 8:10 this morning looking for me.  I was asleep and not expecting the call.  The secretary was obviously angry that I wasn't there and even more angry when I told her I couldn't get there before 11.  Mind you I hadn't even thought of a shower at that point.  She told me not to bother and hung up.  So I listen to the message which says they need me and not to call UNLESS I couldn't do it.  Um, what if I don't call because I don't get the message   Anyway I get the distict impression that I will not be called to sub again unless they are totally desperate.  I totally think it is the schools fault not mine.  I asked why she didn't call my cell and she said she didn't have the number (I know that it is on every single piece of paper that we turned in for the boys this year)   Okay vent over.



This is so sad.  I am a teacher and hate to hear when the subs are treated like this.  It is difficult to live your life "on call" and then to think you are doing totally the right thing and have the secretary call and treat you like that is horrible.  I would send just a brief e-mail to the principal explaining that you are sorry for the misunderstanding and that you are still interested in subbing but would like assistance in being sure they have the right number on file.  I agree that the secretary was probably upset because she had to now deal with this at the start of her day but it is not at all your fault.  Hope you have a better day!


----------



## pjlla

jennz said:


> Thanks for the prayers for my friends.  I hugged my husband extra tight tonight!
> 
> And thanks to everyone on this thread for all of your support and being such an open place to come...a few months ago I would have eaten a bag of chips (the large size!) and ordered pizza.  Tonight...ravioli, brocolli, and a salad with an orange for dessert, a walk with my dogs and 50 minutes playing Walk It Out.  And guess what?  Between you all and healthy choices I am actually feeling good.



It looks like you have learned to make changes that are going to last a LIFETIME!!  As I have said before, you can't change what is happening to you (or your friend in this case), you can only change how you react to it.  If you had given in and eaten the chips and pizza, your friend would be no better off today and you would feel like CRAP!  Instead you made SMART CHOICES and had a HEALTHY REACTION and now you are feeling good and probably empowered and guilt free!  And you are probably in a better mind set now to help your friend!  It is a win-win!!!



Graciesmom77 said:


> Jennz,
> I am sorry for what your friend is going through. Its hard to watch a friend hurt and not be able to solve it, but just listening to him makes a big difference. I know that things from your past can come back and haunt you and that may be whats happening with your friend. I was assulted many years ago and even to this day if my husband grabs me the wrong way or playfully holds me down, I can sometime panic. She really needs to talk to a counselor. They will be in my prayers.
> 
> I spent most of the evening feeling sorry for myself and pouting. I didn't eat, though I REALLY wanted to order a pizza and veg in front of thet.v.  I miss my husband and I know that lots of people deal with their loved ones in the military that are gone for long periods of time and in serious danger ,and my husband is relativley safe and only a couple hundred miles away, but I still feel crappy. I want him home! I want to throw myself down on the ground and scream until he comes home!     I am really greatful to have a wonderful husband and that he has an oppurtunity to work, but man is it lonely. I miss doing stupid little things with him, like watching our fav Lord of the Rings, or walking around Lowes planning a million home improvement things that will probably never happen...... Oh well, thanks for letting me rant!
> 
> This is really off topic, but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about how to get my 8 year old to memorize her multiplication tables. We have done flashcards and timed tests and even bribes, but she is having a ton of trouble remembering them. Any ideas would be soooo appreciated!
> 
> Keep strong everyone and remember Say no to cake!



Sorry I don't have any great words of advise about DH being gone.  I used to be troubled by it more, but I suppose over the years I have gotten more used to DH being gone on occasion... but he is never gone for the length of time that yours is.   But I had a chuckle about the "wandering around Lowes planning project that will probably never happen" comment.... we used to do that a LOT many years ago (before swim and robotics took over every spare minute of every weekend!!).

I can't be of more help with the times tables either.  DS struggled to memorize them.  Repetition is the key... but find her strong point.  Does she love board games or computer games?  If so, find games to play that use the multiplication tables.  Does she love music?  If so, find songs.    You might have to just add a few minutes of them to the homework routine every night.  Get some copies of some "mad minute" worksheets from school and use them at home (they have 1 minute to complete all of the problems on the page.... they kind of compete with their own best scores until they can complete the page correctly in under a minute).  HEY.... I've got a stack of those left from DS... if you would like them I would be happy to mail them along to you!!  PM me your address and they will be on their way!!   YUP... just found them in the kitchen closet... they are yours if you want. (Read the following in a "TV ANNOUNCER" voice)  ....  And for a "limited time offer"...you can get this free "Math Blasters" computer CD-Rom for free with your unpaid subscription!!  

Anyhow, if you want that stuff just PM me.  It is sitting right here and now that I have dug it out, it will be heading to the yard sale pile if you don't want it!!



corinnak said:


> Time to try to catch up a little on posts!  It has been a real juggling act for me this week, and I was hoping I'd picked a week that I'd be able to devote lots more time to the thread, but sometimes you something the something and sometimes the something somethings you....I know there is a quote, but I obviously don't remember the most important parts.  OK - I used The Google and looked it up and miraculously found that "Sometimes you eat the bear and sometimes the bear eats you."  Well, this week, I have been feeling like I could eat a bear, but that is not the point.
> 
> 
> This is such a great place to be and how nice that you are now able to choose the feeling you want over the feeling you get the morning after pizza or chinese food!  It sounds like confidence!
> 
> Oh man, these allergies sound really challenging.  My older DS had a soy sensitivity for a few years and even that was really tough, but the list you shared, well, later in the thread - so many foods.  I sure hope that limiting the worst ones helps your DS.  It sounds soo challenging, but worth it if he feels better.
> 
> 
> Have fun at MOA!  It sounds like several people on here are fans!  It's about 10 minutes from my house, actually!  Maybe we should plan a DISboards Biggest Loser meet at MOA sometime???




Oh wow... I've always wanted an excuse to visit the MOA!  Someone needs to plan a DIS BL meet!!


Corinna.... I don't know which is worse..... the bear eating you, or wanting to EAT the entire bear!!  Either way, I hope your week is going well!

Thanks for your kind words.



mikamah said:


> Now, I would take that as a big compliment.  I would love someone to tell me that I looked like someone jogging, rather than the someone dying that I feel like.  Years ago, I saw a secretary out jogging, and when I told her that the next day, she quickly corrected me and told me that she was running, not jogging, and quoted the speeds that differentiated the two.  I think most non runners would put running and jogging in the same category, and in that case, you husband meant you looked like a runner, but just doesn't know there is a difference.
> 
> Hugs Jenn on the stress, and for your friends.  It's so hard to see people we are close to struggle.  My good friend and her husband had problems years ago, and they went to couples counselling, and the husband was the one who was severely depressed, but would not go on his own, so they went together for many years, in order to get him the help he needed.  It's so hard on them.  You are doing so well dealing with the stress and not eating your way through it.  Keep it up.  My thoughts are with you and your friend.
> 
> You are going to do awesome in the race!!  Like either corinna or maria said, you are going to set your first personal best record, and no matter how long you take, if you need to walk some, you are going to do it and will be proud.  Remember, Dead last finish trumps did not finish, which beats did not start!!  You go, girl!!  You will be great!!!
> 
> I'm heading to work a little early, and hopefully I'll be out a little early to enjoy some of the beautiful weather, and the added daylight.  Last night was the first night michael fell asleep right after bedtime. We had gone out for a bike ride, and then down the skate park where he and a friend scootered for about an hour.  We are back to no tv during the week unless it's raining, and it is so nice to be outside.  It does motivate me to eat a healthy supper, which we did last night, but then went to mcd's for our st. patricks day shamrock shake.  Back on track today, and staying there.
> 
> Have a great day.



I know it's stupid, but I would way rather be thought of as "running" rather than "jogging".  Jogging sounds so casual and non-committal, where as RUNNING sounds like real serious exercise!!  I suppose it doesn't really matter what others call it.... as long as you are MOVING!

I wish we could do "no tv during the week"!  DS would REVOLT and probably PICKET the house!  He lives for his tv time (probably too much of it!).  DD and I have a few favorites, but we are so busy during the week we don't watch much.  Now that the weather is improving I'm sure that DS will be encouraged to be outside after school more, but the winter months are TOUGH.  



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO! Look what I got in my siggie!!!!!
> 
> I've gone back to doing more of the elliptical and it seems to be boosting my losses again! I've lost 2 so far this week! And I'm gonna be sooooo good today!!!!



Your clippie is BEAUTIFUL!!  Glad you are able to pinpoint what is really working for you!  It makes it easier to get into doing it if you KNOW it will really help.  I rarely use the elliptical at the Y... I usually go for the treadclimber and the bikes, but maybe I should give it another try!


Happy Thursday everyone!  

I am home alone today and I've already done 30 minutes on the TM. That will be it for now, as I have my circuit training class tonight.  I'll do a bit of picking up around here and then hit the scrapbook table!  

Did I miss today's QOTD or is it not here yet?  

I'm going to update my WISH journal and then get some stuff done here at home!  BBL to talk......................P


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> My dh is doing the P90X program.  I had intended to, but my schedule does not have a consistant 70 to 95 minutes opened 6 days per week and it must be the same 6 days every week.  Chris has done well with it.  He is still sore after his workouts (then next day), but he is seeing the results.  He looks fabulous.  He is still trying to lose the belly, but has really toned up everywhere else.  The downside is that it is such an intense workout that you build muscle quickly which means that he is not making progress on the scale and has actually gained a couple of lbs.  He is determined to hit onederland (which he hasn't been in since middle school), but it is going to take much more time with that program.
> 
> 
> Totally unrelated, but I need to vent.   I am a part time substitute teacher at my sons school.  I had been scheduled to work a full day today, but was told yesterday that the teachers retreat was cancelled so they didn't need me.  I rearranged my schedule for yesterday afternoon and this morning based on that.  I did not know that the school had called back and left a message on the house phone that they did need me.  We do not have a land line, but have 4 cell phones.  I have one, DH has one, DS14 has one and our old land line number is on the 4th one.  It turns out that no one used the house cell last night so no one noticed a message.  Mind you I worked last night.  So the school called at 8:10 this morning looking for me.  I was asleep and not expecting the call.  The secretary was obviously angry that I wasn't there and even more angry when I told her I couldn't get there before 11.  Mind you I hadn't even thought of a shower at that point.  She told me not to bother and hung up.  So I listen to the message which says they need me and not to call UNLESS I couldn't do it.  Um, what if I don't call because I don't get the message   Anyway I get the distict impression that I will not be called to sub again unless they are totally desperate.  I totally think it is the schools fault not mine.  I asked why she didn't call my cell and she said she didn't have the number (I know that it is on every single piece of paper that we turned in for the boys this year)   Okay vent over.



As a current sub, I can TOTALLY feel you pain!  No, it was NOT fair of them to just leave a message and not expect a call back for confirmation.  And I would DEFINITELY call and let them know that.  It was THEIR screw-up, not yours.  

And a big  to your DH for attempting the P90X.... I have seen the informercials and.....  HOLY COW!  It makes my silly WATP DVDs look like a walk in the park (pun intended!!).................P


----------



## tea pot

tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO! Look what I got in my siggie!!!!!



Congrats on your clippie Tigger!  All that bouncing paid off 

Still reading back and so encourage by all of the answers to the QOTD regarding your journey... I especially need to be reminded and encouraged by the comments on control.
 I tend to forget this one. I guess I may be trying to control or stressing about the things in my life that I can't control instead of focusing my energy on those things I can.
and Loved the Bear sometimes quote of course I don't think I can repeat it 

Have a Great Day Everyone


----------



## tigger813

And to top it off! The Wii Fit said I was NORMAL, not overweight anymore!!! 23.99. I am now noticing a difference between the Wii Fit and my regular scale.  I wii Fit said I was add'l 5 pounds lighter! I am sticking with my bathroom scale and it said 154 after 5 miles so far today! I'm so gonna try and stay good for the rest of the day! I am down 2.6 for the week so that's the best I've done in several weeks!

Thanks everybody!

Gotta do some cleaning and then run to the dump and then go give a 30 minute massage at work!

It's gorgeous here so I thin I'll open some windows and let the fresh air in!


----------



## Graciesmom77

Thanks for all the replies guys! You are the best!

Tomorrow is weigh in day and I hope I did well. I have done really well on food, but no exercise. I may attempt it today and see how this stupid cough does.

I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO! Look what I got in my siggie!!!!!
> 
> I've gone back to doing more of the elliptical and it seems to be boosting my losses again! I've lost 2 so far this week! And I'm gonna be sooooo good today!!!!



 Congrats!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> This is so sad.  I am a teacher and hate to hear when the subs are treated like this.  It is difficult to live your life "on call" and then to think you are doing totally the right thing and have the secretary call and treat you like that is horrible.  I would send just a brief e-mail to the principal explaining that you are sorry for the misunderstanding and that you are still interested in subbing but would like assistance in being sure they have the right number on file.  I agree that the secretary was probably upset because she had to now deal with this at the start of her day but it is not at all your fault.  Hope you have a better day!



And to add to this--I am working as administrative assistant currently, and if I would have talked to someone like this I would probably lose my job. There is NEVER an excuse for being mean and rude. NEVER. One of my favorite quotes is--you can't control other's actions, only your reaction. The secretary was having a very poor reaction, no excuse.
 hope you are feeling better about things.


----------



## princessbride6205

Congrats on your new clippie, *Tigger*!

I'm determined to have a totally OP day, regardless of the stress at work. One day at a time, right? Today I will not eat any candy. 
My "treat" today will be one of those Mickey Foodles - they had some about to expire on clearance at my Target yesterday. It is apple slices, grapes & a few cubes of cheese. 
I'm hoping to get a lunch break today so I can take a little walk, then I'll do a workout tonight after DD goes to bed. 
There, I said all my plans out loud. Hopefully that helps me feel more committed today.


----------



## corinnak

The answers to yesterday's QOTD are making me hungry! Its amazing how many good foods and even desserts are green!  

This morning was my son's Ocean info fair and then my last Fit Club where we got remeasured and body fat-pinched.  At long last, I am here to post my FINAL QOTD of the week.  But first a quote from Jillian Michaels book Master Your Metabolism:

"The entire journey to health is about power.  The definition of power, in my opinion, is learning to make your dream a reality."

3/18 Thursday QOTD:  How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body? 


Obviously this quote resonated with me - I have really gotten into the idea of personal power in my efforts to lose weight and gain strength, and the idea that all the programs out there are not things that will change my body or my life, but rather they are tools at my disposal that I can use to my advantage.  I think one of the reasons I get frustrated when people say I am "tiny," "shrinking", "a shadow of your former self" or worst of all, at risk for "disappearing" is that those descriptions sound so diminutive, and yet I am stronger than I've ever been, mentally and physically and I'm finally ready to be seen.


----------



## 50sjayne

tigger813 said:


> And to top it off! The Wii Fit said I was NORMAL, not overweight anymore!!! 23.99. I am now noticing a difference between the Wii Fit and my regular scale.  I wii Fit said I was add'l 5 pounds lighter! I am sticking with my bathroom scale and it said 154 after 5 miles so far today! I'm so gonna try and stay good for the rest of the day! I am down 2.6 for the week so that's the best I've done in several weeks!
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Gotta do some cleaning and then run to the dump and then go give a 30 minute massage at work!
> 
> It's gorgeous here so I thin I'll open some windows and let the fresh air in!



I could use you around here-- killed my back yesterday on the computer. Disney came out with 3 for 5 tickets when we're going this summer so I had to regroup....
My new scale is awesome! It is consistently saying I weigh 1 pound less that my goal weight. I knew my other scale was messed up.


----------



## pjlla

princessbride6205 said:


> Congrats on your new clippie, *Tigger*!
> 
> I'm determined to have a totally OP day, regardless of the stress at work. One day at a time, right? Today I will not eat any candy.
> My "treat" today will be one of those Mickey Foodles - they had some about to expire on clearance at my Target yesterday. It is apple slices, grapes & a few cubes of cheese.
> I'm hoping to get a lunch break today so I can take a little walk, then I'll do a workout tonight after DD goes to bed.
> There, I said all my plans out loud. Hopefully that helps me feel more committed today.



Saying it out loud and posting it here DEFINITELY helps me keep on track.  I feel like you all will be "looking" for me to post back about whether or not I stayed on my plan, so I am usually more diligent when I post here!  

Enjoy your Mickey treat, get walking at lunch, and I'll be looking for what you say about tonight's workout!

Good afternoon all!  I've barely left this computer screen all morning.  I finished typing/printing all of the journaling for the last 30-ish pages of the scrapbooks of our 2005 Disneyland trip!!  Now to get the journaling ONTO the pages and call them done!  I am SO excited to be almost done with this project.  I know it sounds like I am SO far behind, but I kind of feel like I am almost caught up.  I KNEW that this particular project would take a long time and I completed it much faster than I anticipated.  It took me a full calendar year to complete the books for our 2004 WDW 8 day trip.  This was a 10 day trip with many, many more pictures... so I figured it would be another year long project.  But I start printing pictures last spring, got them all sorted, and then started working on the pages this past summer (maybe June or July??) and here I am,nearly done.  Plus I was able to keep up with some other projects along the way, so I am PUMPED!

Sorry... just had to share my excitement about something other than the scales! 

I'm off to enjoy my lunch and finish those pages!.................P


----------



## pjlla

50sjayne said:


> I could use you around here-- killed my back yesterday on the computer. Disney came out with 3 for 5 tickets when we're going this summer so I had to regroup....
> My new scale is awesome! It is consistently saying I weigh 1 pound less that my goal weight. I knew my other scale was messed up.



What brand of scale??  I could use that kind of good news on the scale tomorrow!!  



corinnak said:


> The answers to yesterday's QOTD are making me hungry! Its amazing how many good foods and even desserts are green!
> 
> This morning was my son's Ocean info fair and then my last Fit Club where we got remeasured and body fat-pinched.  At long last, I am here to post my FINAL QOTD of the week.  But first a quote from Jillian Michaels book Master Your Metabolism:
> 
> "The entire journey to health is about power.  The definition of power, in my opinion, is learning to make your dream a reality."
> 
> 3/18 Thursday QOTD:  How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body?
> 
> 
> Obviously this quote resonated with me - I have really gotten into the idea of personal power in my efforts to lose weight and gain strength, and the idea that all the programs out there are not things that will change my body or my life, but rather they are tools at my disposal that I can use to my advantage.  I think one of the reasons I get frustrated when people say I am "tiny," "shrinking", "a shadow of your former self" or worst of all, at risk for "disappearing" is that those descriptions sound so diminutive, and yet I am stronger than I've ever been, mentally and physically and I'm finally ready to be seen.



I feel like I have gained power over my food addiction (for lack of a better term).  I have gained WILL POWER.  I have gained PHYSICAL POWER.  I have gained MENTAL POWER.  All of this power will help me get to my goal and stay there.  I have the power to control so many aspects of my life.  And I have the power to control my reaction to things OUTSIDE my power. 

Sorry to hear you are frustrated by people's comments.  So many people think it is JUST about being thin.  But it is so much more than that!  Being strong is so important... unfortunately it isn't as visually obvious as the weight loss is.... so people can only comment on what they see.  If you could find a way to remind those people of how STRONG you have become along the way, maybe you would feel less frustrated.  Since it would be difficult to go around all of the time wearing your marathon medals, maybe you could just drop a comment from time to time about how you are continuing to train for ________________(fill in with any upcoming event).  

Well... I've been battling a headache all morning and I had hoped that eating some lunch would help.  But it hasn't so far, so I am off to grab the Advil.......P


----------



## my3princes

corinnak said:


> The answers to yesterday's QOTD are making me hungry! Its amazing how many good foods and even desserts are green!
> 
> This morning was my son's Ocean info fair and then my last Fit Club where we got remeasured and body fat-pinched.  At long last, I am here to post my FINAL QOTD of the week.  But first a quote from Jillian Michaels book Master Your Metabolism:
> 
> "The entire journey to health is about power.  The definition of power, in my opinion, is learning to make your dream a reality."
> 
> 3/18 Thursday QOTD:  How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body?
> 
> 
> Obviously this quote resonated with me - I have really gotten into the idea of personal power in my efforts to lose weight and gain strength, and the idea that all the programs out there are not things that will change my body or my life, but rather they are tools at my disposal that I can use to my advantage.  I think one of the reasons I get frustrated when people say I am "tiny," "shrinking", "a shadow of your former self" or worst of all, at risk for "disappearing" is that those descriptions sound so diminutive, and yet I am stronger than I've ever been, mentally and physically and I'm finally ready to be seen.





I feel very powerful.  I have the power to not be overweight and I have been in that category for years now.  Mind you I haven't reached my ideal weight, but I'm still doing okay.  I also have power in everything that I do and let me tell you I am a multitasking fool these days.  I'm working 2 part time jobs, running 6 lacrosse teams and all that goes with it, planning and soliciting for a basket raffle with Carnival and concessions as well as planning for the 8th Grade Grad dance.  All of this is going on symotaniously.  I just float from one activity to another and somehow I'm getting it all done.  If I lacked power that wouldn't happen


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> And to top it off! The Wii Fit said I was NORMAL, not overweight anymore!!! 23.99. I am now noticing a difference between the Wii Fit and my regular scale.  I wii Fit said I was add'l 5 pounds lighter! I am sticking with my bathroom scale and it said 154 after 5 miles so far today! I'm so gonna try and stay good for the rest of the day! I am down 2.6 for the week so that's the best I've done in several weeks!
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Gotta do some cleaning and then run to the dump and then go give a 30 minute massage at work!
> 
> It's gorgeous here so I thin I'll open some windows and let the fresh air in!




Way to go!  I may never get that message from Wii fit.  Although, I am only 1 pound from being overweight instead of obese!!!

3/18 Thursday QOTD:  How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body? 

I've got the power.  Hey, hey, hey...    Song going through my head!  I have the power to change my body.  I have the power not to eat things my body doesn't need.  I have the power to RUN 25 minutes, I dont care what my DH calls it.  I have the power to change my lifestyle, body, and health.  I have the power to be a full time Mom, Wife, Teacher, housekeeper, taxi driver, and a part time Grad Student.  

I am woman.  Hear me Roar!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

corinnak said:


> 3/18 Thursday QOTD:  How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body?



This is a word I have to be careful with. I think I have the "illusion" of power -- I can do the right things, but I can't control whether the scale goes to the number I think it should, when I think it should. For me, it is a case of "absolute power corrupts absolutely", if I start to believe I can literally control every ounce, I send myself into a dark spiral. I think in my case, "empower" is a better word. I feel I can impact my own life, but not that I have complete control. Semantics, I know -- but words are, well, powerful 

Maria


----------



## donac

It5 was a quiet week in my in box this week.  Only 4 people participated in COW 9 Congrats to all those who are using this as a tool. 

With 24 out of 28 points 
LuvBaloo

With 25 out of 28 points 
lisah0711


AND with 27 out of 28 points 
jenanderson
donac


Welcome to COW 11

You do not have to participate but it is there to help you build good habits. Each week we will have two to four habit suggestions for you to do. At the end of the week you report your points to me.

It has been said that if you do something for 30 days it will become a habit. We will start off easy with two habits that have been known to help weight loss. As the weeks go by we will add to these habits. We will never have more than 4 habits to work on each week since that seems to be the number that most people could do without a problem.

COW 11

Drink 8 glasses of water each day. (1 point for each day)
Do 20 minutes of exercise every day (1 point for each day)
Do something for yourself each day (1 point for each day)
2 servings of calcium each day (It can be a supplement if you can't drink milk)(1 point for each day)



When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days of drinking water
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes per day
XX days something for yourself
XX days of calcium


This challlenge runs from Friday March 19, 2010 to Thursday March 25, 2010. On Friday March 26, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

HAve fun with the COW. 

Don't forget to send me COW 10 points tomorrow.


----------



## pjlla

Just jumping on to say GOOD NIGHT and happy "weighing" in the morning!  I hope everyone sees what they want tomorrow!  

My circuit class was KILLER tonight!  She certainly knows how to get us sweating.  I don't love the class, but I certainly appreciate how she gets us sweating.  I kept picturing all of the BL on the ranch sweating like PIGS as Bob and Jillian put them through their paces during their "last chance" workout and I just kept moving!  

I kept to 15 points today, which I wanted to do before tomorrow's weigh-in, but I paid the price with a hungry headache a portion of the day.  But I did make sure that I spent my calories wisely... plenty of lean protein and healthy carbs, plus some healthy fats. 

I'm already planning a yummy fruit and yogurt parfait for breakfast on the run tomorrow.  Not sure what I will pack for lunch (I am working tomorrow).  

Gotta run!..................P


----------



## tigger813

Good night all! And Happy Weigh in tomorrow! 

Did 5 miles total plus lots of cleaning and laundry. Had pancakes and bacon for supper. Didn't overeat at all today. Enjoying my water!

Planning on working out while I'm away this weekend! Redwalker and I are going to do the treadmills a bit tomorrow and more on Saturday! All packed and ready to go except for getting the food and drinks together!

Have a great weekend everyone! I'll try and stop in tomorrow before we head off!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Well... I've been battling a headache all morning and I had hoped that eating some lunch would help.  But it hasn't so far, so I am off to grab the Advil.......P



Pj I hope your headache is better. I've been battling one today too. It's from stress, and I had a Fifth's disease flare up last night and today. I felt like I was 90 years old trying to get out of bed today. 
I've been in a fog all day. Here's hoping tomorrow is a better day for both of us!


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> dd is home sick today - she's matching the color of the holiday (mean mom mocking my daughter!)  No fever, just feels like she's going to puke.  Pjilla I was just wondering last night if it's food-related, she seems to get this a LOT.  I am going to keep a food journal for her for the next two weeks.
> 
> I've been doing great w/my exercise but today on the most gorgeous day I might have to miss my c25k.    Well at least I am disappointed about it.  I don't like "running" through the neighborhood and am not sure if I want to leave dd while I drive to the park with the dogs...  I guess I could use the treadmill...
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know about a fantastic deal I got from the Budget Board if you like House of Blues... restaurant.com has coupons for them w/no black out periods and today it's a 70% discount with the code "lucky."  The regular discount is a $25 coupon for $10, so I got $200 worth for $24!!  Here are the only limitations..."Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. Cannot be used for Gospel Brunch on Holidays or Special Events" .   Surprised it doesn't say it excludes alcohol.



How is DD feeling now?  



jennz said:


> I am having a rough afternoon so I am turning to my WISH friends!  I just found out a dear dear friend is having serious marriage problems - his wife has sort of snapped since they had their baby, will not let my friend - her husband - even hold the child let alone spend time alone with her, and it gets worse from there.  So...I ate 4 hershey's kisses and didn't refill the bowl, 1/2 of a peppermint chocolate luna bar, and then made my sick daughter get out of bed and go for a walk with the dogs and me!  Now I'm getting ready to scrapbook so that I stay out of the kitchen, then do some walk-it-out and then make dinner.  That's my plan.  This is one of those things that really shakes you up, know what I mean?  Up is down and left is right.
> 
> Thanks for being here my friends!



I'm so sorry for your friends. What a difficult time this must be for them. 



jennz said:


> Thanks for the prayers for my friends.  I hugged my husband extra tight tonight!
> 
> And thanks to everyone on this thread for all of your support and being such an open place to come...a few months ago I would have eaten a bag of chips (the large size!) and ordered pizza.  Tonight...ravioli, brocolli, and a salad with an orange for dessert, a walk with my dogs and 50 minutes playing Walk It Out.  And guess what?  Between you all and healthy choices I am actually feeling good.



Great job on controlling your food!!  



pjlla said:


> Saying it out loud and posting it here DEFINITELY helps me keep on track.  I feel like you all will be "looking" for me to post back about whether or not I stayed on my plan, so I am usually more diligent when I post here!
> 
> Enjoy your Mickey treat, get walking at lunch, and I'll be looking for what you say about tonight's workout!
> 
> Good afternoon all!  I've barely left this computer screen all morning.  I finished typing/printing all of the journaling for the last 30-ish pages of the scrapbooks of our 2005 Disneyland trip!!  Now to get the journaling ONTO the pages and call them done!  I am SO excited to be almost done with this project.  I know it sounds like I am SO far behind, but I kind of feel like I am almost caught up.  I KNEW that this particular project would take a long time and I completed it much faster than I anticipated.  It took me a full calendar year to complete the books for our 2004 WDW 8 day trip.  This was a 10 day trip with many, many more pictures... so I figured it would be another year long project.  But I start printing pictures last spring, got them all sorted, and then started working on the pages this past summer (maybe June or July??) and here I am,nearly done.  Plus I was able to keep up with some other projects along the way, so I am PUMPED!
> 
> Sorry... just had to share my excitement about something other than the scales!
> 
> I'm off to enjoy my lunch and finish those pages!.................P



That is a huge scrapbooking accomplishment! I always start my scrapbooks but I never finish them. I have a few days left to scrap of the last 4 Disney vacations and I haven't even started our cruise we took in May of last year. I need to get moving!



tigger813 said:


> Good night all! And Happy Weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> Did 5 miles total plus lots of cleaning and laundry. Had pancakes and bacon for supper. Didn't overeat at all today. Enjoying my water!
> 
> Planning on working out while I'm away this weekend! Redwalker and I are going to do the treadmills a bit tomorrow and more on Saturday! All packed and ready to go except for getting the food and drinks together!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! I'll try and stop in tomorrow before we head off!



Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Pj I hope your headache is better. I've been battling one today too. It's from stress, and I had a Fifth's disease flare up last night and today. I felt like I was 90 years old trying to get out of bed today.
> I've been in a fog all day. Here's hoping tomorrow is a better day for both of us!



I hope you're feeling better soon, Buffy!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Good evening!

The stomach flu is having it's way with my family. I started feeling oooky on Wednesday... yesterday I felt really oooky but I decided to do my C25K anyway. That was a mistake. 

My 3 year old DD was super sick today. She was sick every 15 to 20 minutes from 9:00 this morning until 5:00 tonight. It was awful. She and I locked ourselves in my bedroom and watched cartoons all day (we're currently watching iCarly). I hope she is feeling better tomorrow and that the rest of the family is spared.

Today was the first day since 1/1/2010 that I didn't work out.  I've been on a diet of Ginger Ale, fruit flavored life savers and no-salt saltines for two days. Today I stepped on the scale and I was up a pound or two. I couldn't tell because the room was spinning. 

*3/17 - Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite green food?*

Grapes!!!  Love them!

*3/18 Thursday QOTD: How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body? *

I don't think I am feeling well enough to answer this question. Thinking makes me feel all dizzy-ish. Can't. Think. Now.


----------



## princessbride6205

flipflopmom said:


> Way to go!  I may never get that message from Wii fit.  Although, I am only 1 pound from being overweight instead of obese!!!


You'll get there! Like you said, you have the power to change your lifestyle. You're already on your way.



Worfiedoodles said:


> This is a word I have to be careful with. I think I have the "illusion" of power -- I can do the right things, but I can't control whether the scale goes to the number I think it should, when I think it should. For me, it is a case of "absolute power corrupts absolutely", if I start to believe I can literally control every ounce, I send myself into a dark spiral. I think in my case, "empower" is a better word. I feel I can impact my own life, but not that I have complete control. Semantics, I know -- but words are, well, powerful
> Maria


I like your answer. It makes sense to the control freak in me. 



maiziezoe said:


> The stomach flu is having it's way with my family. I started feeling oooky on Wednesday... yesterday I felt really oooky but I decided to do my C25K anyway. That was a mistake.


Yuck! I hope you and DD feel better soon!

As for me, I did manage to stay on plan food-wise, walk 20 min at lunch, and get in a Wii BL workout tonight. Despite being on plan this week, I'm having a bit of an icky feeling day. I just feel kinda bloaty or something. Not very scientific, but even so, I'm not confident about results on the scale tomorrow. 

QOTD: Which bring me to answering the QOTD kind of like Maria. I have the power to make the right choices and that will lead to a healthier and stronger me. BUT, I don't have the power to move the numbers on the scale every week. As long as we're making the right choices, we'll see results - we just don't always get to choose the timeline.


----------



## flipflopmom

princessbride6205 said:


> You'll get there! Like you said, you have the power to change your lifestyle. You're already on your way.
> 
> I hope so.  I am really big built, like I should be a linebacker, and at my lowest, I was 20 pounds away from what my "ideal weight" is, and I just can't imagine myself 20 lbs less than that.  I think I'd look like a football player on crack or something.  That's why I haven't set a goal weight for my entire weight loss yet, I'm just not so sure that 141 is ideal for me.  I'll evaluate every 5 pounds once I get to 160 to see what I like on me!
> 
> Despite being on plan this week, I'm having a bit of an icky feeling day. I just feel kinda bloaty or something.
> 
> I've been battling the bloaties all week.  I know it's PMS time, but even though I'm at the same number, I feel huge this morning!
> 
> QOTD:BUT, I don't have the power to move the numbers on the scale every week. As long as we're making the right choices, we'll see results - we just don't always get to choose the timeline.



I agree with this 100%.  We can control how we move and fuel our bodies, but we can't control what our bodies do with that.  I'm still trying to figure mine out!


With that  4 lb loss this week.  192!!!!  Two months ago today, I walked into the dr.'s office with a sinus infection, strep, and double ear infections, and the scale was 218, my 3 year high.  I am excited to be down 26 since then!  It seems like I will probably plateu for a couple of weeks, up and then loss it, due to TOM, so I will take it this week!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hi everyone sorry I have  been MIA.   I had a really bad week last week.  My dog got really sick with what we thought was Heart Failure but it turned out to be cancer and a fluid sac around his heart.   We had to have him put down on Wednesday.   I am still so very sad.   I have kept up with everything.   I even managed to finish my C25K and get in 3 days of exercise.   Diet was easy due to the huge lump in my throat missing my furbaby.   So I am going to try and catch up today.    My husband asked me to book the podcast cruise so I would have something else for everyone to focus on.   So YAY I am going on my first cruise.  I go back home next week for my nephews wedding and I am afraid of that.   I can exercise but food will be a challange.  I hope everyone is well.   The losses are amazing so far!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi everyone sorry I have  been MIA.   I had a really bad week last week.  My dog got really sick with what we thought was Heart Failure but it turned out to be cancer and a fluid sac around his heart.   We had to have him put down on Wednesday.   I am still so very sad.   I have kept up with everything.   I even managed to finish my C25K and get in 3 days of exercise.   Diet was easy due to the huge lump in my throat missing my furbaby.   So I am going to try and catch up today.    My husband asked me to book the podcast cruise so I would have something else for everyone to focus on.   So YAY I am going on my first cruise.  I go back home next week for my nephews wedding and I am afraid of that.   I can exercise but food will be a challange.  I hope everyone is well.   The losses are amazing so far!!



*Liz* -- I am so sorry , and so proud of you for persevering under extremely difficult circumstances. Give yourself time to grieve, you lost a family member. And as we get closer to time, you are going to be so excited! Cruising is amazing, and just the things that were done on the first Podcast cruise  You are going to have the time of your life, and it will be filled with 

Maria


----------



## mikamah

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi everyone sorry I have  been MIA.   I had a really bad week last week.  My dog got really sick with what we thought was Heart Failure but it turned out to be cancer and a fluid sac around his heart.   We had to have him put down on Wednesday.   I am still so very sad.   I have kept up with everything.   I even managed to finish my C25K and get in 3 days of exercise.   Diet was easy due to the huge lump in my throat missing my furbaby.   So I am going to try and catch up today.    My husband asked me to book the podcast cruise so I would have something else for everyone to focus on.   So YAY I am going on my first cruise.  I go back home next week for my nephews wedding and I am afraid of that.   I can exercise but food will be a challange.  I hope everyone is well.   The losses are amazing so far!!


I am so sorry for  your loss.  Our pets are such a big part of our families and it is so hard to lose them.  That's great you are booking a cruise and will have something so fun to look forward to.  



corinnak said:


> "The entire journey to health is about power.  The definition of power, in my opinion, is learning to make your dream a reality."
> 
> 3/18 Thursday QOTD:  How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body?


Great question.  I've loved reading through everyone's answers.  I know that I have the power to control what I put in my mouth and my shopping cart, and I have the power to get out and move more.  I wish I could say that I utilize that power more often.  I have the power to be a good influence on my son, and am trying to be more of a presence in his day to day life.  Getting me away from the computer, and him away from the tv in the afternoons, and getting us out and moving is so important.  The last 3 day's we've gotten out to the park, on our bikes, and it definitely gives us both a more positive attitude through the rest of the days.  



pjlla said:


> I feel like I have gained power over my food addiction (for lack of a better term).  I have gained WILL POWER.  I have gained PHYSICAL POWER.  I have gained MENTAL POWER.  All of this power will help me get to my goal and stay there.  I have the power to control so many aspects of my life.  And I have the power to control my reaction to things OUTSIDE my power.


I love this Pamela.  I read it and think that I have those powers too, but I just don't feel it every day, or utilize my power and give in to my weaknesses.  I find as my son is getting older, he gains his own power, and it's a learnimg process and a power struggle at times.  The no tv time is one of those things we do for a while, and then we start slacking, and over the winter we were slacking, and lately, he couldn't get out of bed without checking what was on when, and what he was going to watch.  It's funny, the first couple days, he gets up and home from school and tried to turn the tv on, but yesterday and today, he knows it's not happening, so he didn't even try.  Of course, it's not all him, I get on the computer, he gets on the tv, and hours later that's where we sit, so it's a good thing for both of us.  It is so fun watching him grow up, but it will be so hard when he starts to grow away from me.  He's still such a little boy at times, and I treasure those times.  

Well, I'm down .6 today.  Happy with any downward movement, but I know I have the power to make better choices, and see a better loss.  

Hope all that are sick are feeling better soon.  

Thanks Corinna for coaching this past week.  You had some wonderful questions, and it was so inspiring to read everyone's answers.  

Have a great day.


----------



## tigger813

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi everyone sorry I have  been MIA.   I had a really bad week last week.  My dog got really sick with what we thought was Heart Failure but it turned out to be cancer and a fluid sac around his heart.   We had to have him put down on Wednesday.   I am still so very sad.   I have kept up with everything.   I even managed to finish my C25K and get in 3 days of exercise.   Diet was easy due to the huge lump in my throat missing my furbaby.   So I am going to try and catch up today.    My husband asked me to book the podcast cruise so I would have something else for everyone to focus on.   So YAY I am going on my first cruise.  I go back home next week for my nephews wedding and I am afraid of that.   I can exercise but food will be a challange.  I hope everyone is well.   The losses are amazing so far!!



SO sorry to hear about your dog! It's so hard to lose a member of your family! Congrats on finishing the C25K! I would love to try it but my legs don't like running! I start getting pain in my shins!

I'm jealous about the Podcast cruise! Enjoy!


----------



## tigger813

Thursday's QOTD: I have the power to control my own body and what I put in it and how I work to make it better!

Just finished my 3 mile workout and will do 2 more after dropping DD2 off at school! Then I'll have to shower and get the food and drinks packed for the weekend! I still have to pick up a head of lettuce and chop it up for my taco salad! Have to get in my exercise this morning so I can enjoy my food and especially my drinks! And my clam strips sometime this weekend!

I'll be back later after my weigh in!


----------



## jennz

Hi everyone!  Just checking in...

Liz much love sent to you...I know this is corny but to hurt so bad reflects how much love that poochie brought into your life.  I know you're heart is broken.    GREAT JOB still making healthy choices during this stressful stressful time!

Anne - sorry you've had the stomach bug...never fun!  Did you get over it before dd got it?  

Buffy - I've been meaning to ask you if Fifth's had gone away...that really stinks that it hasn't . I know exactly how you feel - this is what old feels like!  (actually hopefully old will NOT feel like that!  ouch!)     I hope it passes quickly.

There are more posts I want to answer but it's busy busy today...work til 10:30, get house and van stuff done so we can leave tomorrow at 7:30 for a cheer comp in Cincy, dd's bd is Sunday so we'll have a family party when we get back.  I do have to color my hair...maybe I can get back on during then!  If not I am planning to bring the computer to Cincy and getting on while dd hangs w/her friend.


----------



## ShortyNBug

Good morning everyone.  I'll be your coach this week.  This is my second or thrid time doing the BL here but for those of you who don't me I'll give you a little background.  My name is Lynsey and I'm 27 years old.  I have 2 little girls, a spoiled rotten shih tzu and have been married to my wonderful hubby for 8 years.  I am going to school and working full time so sometimes life is a little crazy.  
I've always been somewhat over weight.  Never skinny that's for sure.  I lost 30 pounds going to Curves after my first daughter.  Lost 40 a few years ago again only to gain back 20.  I'm finally now losing "new" weight.  I've lost 27 pounds in the last 24 weeks and slowly but surely will get the rest, 27 more, off also.  It's been a battle the last few weeks that's for sure!

OK, now for my first question.  (I looked over the list and didn't see anything like the ones I wrote but if I overlooked something, I'm sorry, I've been super busy and haven't been around much lately.)

QOTD 03/19:  When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you?  Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others?


----------



## lecach

QOTD 03/19: When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you? Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others? 

For a "diet" plan, Weight Watchers works best for me - I think its because it doesnt forbid any foods which would never work for me. I'm a lifetime member but gained a lot in pregnancy (in 2004) and just havent commited myself before now. But with a combo of going back on WW and the Wii Fit I got for Christmas I have lost 10 pounds  as of this morning!


----------



## ShortyNBug

lecach said:


> QOTD 03/19: When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you? Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others?
> 
> For a "diet" plan, Weight Watchers works best for me - I think its because it doesnt forbid any foods which would never work for me. I'm a lifetime member but gained a lot in pregnancy (in 2004) and just havent commited myself before now. But with a combo of going back on WW and the Wii Fit I got for Christmas I have lost 10 pounds  as of this morning!




How exciting.  Good for you.  For me it's always like, "I'm really doing this", once I hit the double digits lost.


----------



## my3princes

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi everyone sorry I have  been MIA.   I had a really bad week last week.  My dog got really sick with what we thought was Heart Failure but it turned out to be cancer and a fluid sac around his heart.   We had to have him put down on Wednesday.   I am still so very sad.   I have kept up with everything.   I even managed to finish my C25K and get in 3 days of exercise.   Diet was easy due to the huge lump in my throat missing my furbaby.   So I am going to try and catch up today.    My husband asked me to book the podcast cruise so I would have something else for everyone to focus on.   So YAY I am going on my first cruise.  I go back home next week for my nephews wedding and I am afraid of that.   I can exercise but food will be a challange.  I hope everyone is well.   The losses are amazing so far!!



I'm so sorry about you doggie.  It is so tough when we lose them.  I still miss my furbabies everyday




QOTD Friday:  This is an interesting question.  I think a lot of things work.  I was very successful losing weight on Atkins 6 years ago.  50 lbs in 4 months   The problem is that you can't live on Atkins and when you stop you will regain.  The good news is that I chose not to regain much and joined weight watchers.  Weight Watchers is a program that I can live on.  It adjusts for my lifestyles and doesn't stop working altogether if I have a few bad days, I just jump back on and can still see results.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: What has worked for me has been counting calories and drinking lots of water. I only drink alcohol on weekends and try to limit it! (Probably not so much this weekend LOL) I got stuck for awhile and have just started doing the elliptical again which has finally got me unstuck. I'm at another new low and finally got a new sticky! 45 is great but 50 will be WOW! Only about 4 to go and if I don't totally blow it this weekend I may hit it next week!

I'm down 2.4 from last Friday which is great since I've gained or lost less than a pound the last several weeks.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Pj I hope your headache is better. I've been battling one today too. It's from stress, and I had a Fifth's disease flare up last night and today. I felt like I was 90 years old trying to get out of bed today.
> I've been in a fog all day. Here's hoping tomorrow is a better day for both of us!



It was gone (with the help of Advil and food) by 5pm, so no excuse to skip my circuit training class last night!

Hope you are feeling better today......



maiziezoe said:


> Good evening!
> 
> The stomach flu is having it's way with my family. I started feeling oooky on Wednesday... yesterday I felt really oooky but I decided to do my C25K anyway. That was a mistake.
> 
> My 3 year old DD was super sick today. She was sick every 15 to 20 minutes from 9:00 this morning until 5:00 tonight. It was awful. She and I locked ourselves in my bedroom and watched cartoons all day (we're currently watching iCarly). I hope she is feeling better tomorrow and that the rest of the family is spared.
> 
> Today was the first day since 1/1/2010 that I didn't work out.  I've been on a diet of Ginger Ale, fruit flavored life savers and no-salt saltines for two days. Today I stepped on the scale and I was up a pound or two. I couldn't tell because the room was spinning.
> 
> *3/17 - Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite green food?*
> 
> Grapes!!!  Love them!
> 
> *3/18 Thursday QOTD: How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body? *
> 
> I don't think I am feeling well enough to answer this question. Thinking makes me feel all dizzy-ish. Can't. Think. Now.



Icky, icky stomach bug...  Hope it is gone soon. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi everyone sorry I have  been MIA.   I had a really bad week last week.  My dog got really sick with what we thought was Heart Failure but it turned out to be cancer and a fluid sac around his heart.   We had to have him put down on Wednesday.   I am still so very sad.   I have kept up with everything.   I even managed to finish my C25K and get in 3 days of exercise.   Diet was easy due to the huge lump in my throat missing my furbaby.   So I am going to try and catch up today.    My husband asked me to book the podcast cruise so I would have something else for everyone to focus on.   So YAY I am going on my first cruise.  I go back home next week for my nephews wedding and I am afraid of that.   I can exercise but food will be a challange.  I hope everyone is well.   The losses are amazing so far!!



I am truly saddened to hear about your pup.  You will be sad for days, but I am glad to see that you were able to stay IN CONTROL of your reaction to the grief.  You will feel better for it in the long run.  



ShortyNBug said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'll be your coach this week.  This is my second or thrid time doing the BL here but for those of you who don't me I'll give you a little background.  My name is Lynsey and I'm 27 years old.  I have 2 little girls, a spoiled rotten shih tzu and have been married to my wonderful hubby for 8 years.  I am going to school and working full time so sometimes life is a little crazy.
> I've always been somewhat over weight.  Never skinny that's for sure.  I lost 30 pounds going to Curves after my first daughter.  Lost 40 a few years ago again only to gain back 20.  I'm finally now losing "new" weight.  I've lost 27 pounds in the last 24 weeks and slowly but surely will get the rest, 27 more, off also.  It's been a battle the last few weeks that's for sure!
> 
> OK, now for my first question.  (I looked over the list and didn't see anything like the ones I wrote but if I overlooked something, I'm sorry, I've been super busy and haven't been around much lately.)
> 
> QOTD 03/19:  When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you?  Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others?




Well... up until now WW has worked best for me.  I've tried a few other "crazy" fad diets in the past and gave Atkins an honest effort a few years ago (hated it!).  But I am struggling so much with these last few pounds, I'm starting to wonder if I should be trying something OTHER than WW.  Or perhaps I need to take a look into doing the WW Core program for a while.  



lecach said:


> QOTD 03/19: When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you? Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others?
> 
> For a "diet" plan, Weight Watchers works best for me - I think its because it doesnt forbid any foods which would never work for me. I'm a lifetime member but gained a lot in pregnancy (in 2004) and just havent commited myself before now. But with a combo of going back on WW and the Wii Fit I got for Christmas I have lost 10 pounds  as of this morning!



WTG   on the 10 pounds!!



Morning all.... I'm going to be a bit "Debbie Downer" this morning and do some griping and complaining.  I worked super hard this week... I stayed within my points (although I used ALL of my Flex points last weekend).  I worked out like a mad woman (all except one day).... I ate plenty of lean protein, healthy carbs, some healthy fats.  After all that I GAINED one pound.  I am just beyond frustrated.  Right now and probably for the entire weekend I am just going to concentrate on not EATING INTO that anger and frustration.  

I can only come to two possible conclusions.... either I ate WAY over my Flex points last weekend without realizing it, or I am not eating ENOUGH (considering all of my exercise) and my body is going into starvation mode and my metabolism has dropped to nothing.  There is truly no other explanation that I can come up with.  I am weighing and measuring the majority of my food.  I journal EVERY bite and every minute of exercise.  I am taking a fairly rigorous circuit training class twice a week, plus doing my cardio/running, etc 5 other days!  I am drinking 2 - 3 liters of liquid per day (non-sweetened, non-caffeine).  

Sorry about all that... I really needed to vent. 

On top of that, it is a sort of weird day here at work, so I won't have time to get in a walk at lunch.   But I'll get through today. I am attending one of those jewelery parties tonight and the hostess is a fabulous cook/baker, so my biggest challenge today will be avoiding all of the goodies.  I think I will try to find the time to grab a sandwich at Subway to fill my belly before I head to the party.  (I sound like a BL ad)

Anyhow, I'm truly pleased to read that many of you had a loss this week.  Despite my frustration I am happy for you all!  

Gotta run and update my WISH journal while I have the time!..........P


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO! Look what I got in my siggie!!!!!



  Fabulous!!!!!  Congrats!!!



my3princes said:


> My dh is doing the P90X program.  I had intended to, but my schedule does not have a consistant 70 to 95 minutes opened 6 days per week and it must be the same 6 days every week.  Chris has done well with it.  He is still sore after his workouts (then next day), but he is seeing the results.  He looks fabulous.  He is still trying to lose the belly, but has really toned up everywhere else.  The downside is that it is such an intense workout that you build muscle quickly which means that he is not making progress on the scale and has actually gained a couple of lbs.  He is determined to hit onederland (which he hasn't been in since middle school), but it is going to take much more time with that program.
> 
> 
> Totally unrelated, but I need to vent.   I am a part time substitute teacher at my sons school.  I had been scheduled to work a full day today, but was told yesterday that the teachers retreat was cancelled so they didn't need me.  I rearranged my schedule for yesterday afternoon and this morning based on that.  I did not know that the school had called back and left a message on the house phone that they did need me.  We do not have a land line, but have 4 cell phones.  I have one, DH has one, DS14 has one and our old land line number is on the 4th one.  It turns out that no one used the house cell last night so no one noticed a message.  Mind you I worked last night.  So the school called at 8:10 this morning looking for me.  I was asleep and not expecting the call.  The secretary was obviously angry that I wasn't there and even more angry when I told her I couldn't get there before 11.  Mind you I hadn't even thought of a shower at that point.  She told me not to bother and hung up.  So I listen to the message which says they need me and not to call UNLESS I couldn't do it.  Um, what if I don't call because I don't get the message   Anyway I get the distict impression that I will not be called to sub again unless they are totally desperate.  I totally think it is the schools fault not mine.  I asked why she didn't call my cell and she said she didn't have the number (I know that it is on every single piece of paper that we turned in for the boys this year)   Okay vent over.



Thanks for the input!  I told dh about your dh and how he is sore the next day.    Now my dh doesn't feel like a weakling anymore.  lol like anyone doing P90X is a weakling!  He got the Accelerade from GNC, is your dh using that?



tigger813 said:


> And to top it off! The Wii Fit said I was NORMAL, not overweight anymore!!! 23.99. I am now noticing a difference between the Wii Fit and my regular scale.  I wii Fit said I was add'l 5 pounds lighter! I am sticking with my bathroom scale and it said 154 after 5 miles so far today! I'm so gonna try and stay good for the rest of the day! I am down 2.6 for the week so that's the best I've done in several weeks!



Yes the Energizer Bunny is moving!!!  What a great feeling!!



pjlla said:


> Saying it out loud and posting it here DEFINITELY helps me keep on track.  I feel like you all will be "looking" for me to post back about whether or not I stayed on my plan, so I am usually more diligent when I post here!
> 
> Enjoy your Mickey treat, get walking at lunch, and I'll be looking for what you say about tonight's workout!
> 
> Good afternoon all!  I've barely left this computer screen all morning.  I finished typing/printing all of the journaling for the last 30-ish pages of the scrapbooks of our 2005 Disneyland trip!!  Now to get the journaling ONTO the pages and call them done!  I am SO excited to be almost done with this project.  I know it sounds like I am SO far behind, but I kind of feel like I am almost caught up.  I KNEW that this particular project would take a long time and I completed it much faster than I anticipated.  It took me a full calendar year to complete the books for our 2004 WDW 8 day trip.  This was a 10 day trip with many, many more pictures... so I figured it would be another year long project.  But I start printing pictures last spring, got them all sorted, and then started working on the pages this past summer (maybe June or July??) and here I am,nearly done.  Plus I was able to keep up with some other projects along the way, so I am PUMPED!
> 
> Sorry... just had to share my excitement about something other than the scales!
> 
> I'm off to enjoy my lunch and finish those pages!.................P



I feel the same way about posting here.  You guys help me stay on track!  

Woo hoo on all that scrapbooking!!  We should do a meet - I'll come, get Buffy, Anne, who else??



flipflopmom said:


> Way to go!  I may never get that message from Wii fit.  Although, I am only 1 pound from being overweight instead of obese!!!
> 
> 3/18 Thursday QOTD:  How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body?
> 
> I've got the power.  Hey, hey, hey...    Song going through my head!  I have the power to change my body.  I have the power not to eat things my body doesn't need.  I have the power to RUN 25 minutes, I dont care what my DH calls it.  I have the power to change my lifestyle, body, and health.  I have the power to be a full time Mom, Wife, Teacher, housekeeper, taxi driver, and a part time Grad Student.
> 
> I am woman.  Hear me Roar!



lol now I have that song in my head too!!



maiziezoe said:


> How is DD feeling now?
> 
> I'm so sorry for your friends. What a difficult time this must be for them.
> 
> Great job on controlling your food!!
> 
> That is a huge scrapbooking accomplishment! I always start my scrapbooks but I never finish them. I have a few days left to scrap of the last 4 Disney vacations and I haven't even started our cruise we took in May of last year. I need to get moving!
> 
> Enjoy your trip!!!



Thanks!  I'm like a post-hog.  Let's get your scrapbooks finished - meet meet meet!! (That's a chant btw!)

Kathy, Lisa, Dona - 

Great news for me and my turtle weight loss progression...Today I am officially down 15 pounds!!  Off to change my clippie


----------



## Rose&Mike

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi everyone sorry I have  been MIA.   I had a really bad week last week.  My dog got really sick with what we thought was Heart Failure but it turned out to be cancer and a fluid sac around his heart.   We had to have him put down on Wednesday.   I am still so very sad.   I have kept up with everything.   I even managed to finish my C25K and get in 3 days of exercise.   Diet was easy due to the huge lump in my throat missing my furbaby.   So I am going to try and catch up today.    My husband asked me to book the podcast cruise so I would have something else for everyone to focus on.   So YAY I am going on my first cruise.  I go back home next week for my nephews wedding and I am afraid of that.   I can exercise but food will be a challange.  I hope everyone is well.   The losses are amazing so far!!



 I am really sorry.


----------



## tigger813

jennz said:


> Fabulous!!!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!  I told dh about your dh and how he is sore the next day.    Now my dh doesn't feel like a weakling anymore.  lol like anyone doing P90X is a weakling!  He got the Accelerade from GNC, is your dh using that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Energizer Bunny is moving!!!  What a great feeling!!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about posting here.  You guys help me stay on track!
> 
> Woo hoo on all that scrapbooking!!  We should do a meet - I'll come, get Buffy, Anne, who else??
> 
> 
> 
> lol now I have that song in my head too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm like a post-hog.  Let's get your scrapbooks finished - meet meet meet!! (That's a chant btw!)
> 
> Kathy, Lisa, Dona -
> 
> Great news for me and my turtle weight loss progression...Today I am officially down 15 pounds!!  Off to change my clippie



New siggie looks FABULOUS, jennz!!!!! I love seeing everyone's siggie changing from time to time!


----------



## pjlla

jennz said:


> I feel the same way about posting here.  You guys help me stay on track!
> 
> Woo hoo on all that scrapbooking!!  We should do a meet - I'll come, get Buffy, Anne, who else??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm like a post-hog.  Let's get your scrapbooks finished - meet meet meet!! (That's a chant btw!)
> 
> Kathy, Lisa, Dona -
> 
> Great news for me and my turtle weight loss progression...Today I am officially down 15 pounds!!  Off to change my clippie




I super impressed with your 15 pound clippie!!  Way to go!

I'd love to have a Dis/BL/Scrapping meet!!   Talk about the best of both worlds... scrapping, healthy life, and DISNEY!  .................P


----------



## maiziezoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi everyone sorry I have  been MIA.   I had a really bad week last week.  My dog got really sick with what we thought was Heart Failure but it turned out to be cancer and a fluid sac around his heart.   We had to have him put down on Wednesday.   I am still so very sad.   I have kept up with everything.   I even managed to finish my C25K and get in 3 days of exercise.   Diet was easy due to the huge lump in my throat missing my furbaby.   So I am going to try and catch up today.    My husband asked me to book the podcast cruise so I would have something else for everyone to focus on.   So YAY I am going on my first cruise.  I go back home next week for my nephews wedding and I am afraid of that.   I can exercise but food will be a challange.  I hope everyone is well.   The losses are amazing so far!!



 Liz! I'm so sorry. 

Congrats on booking your first cruise!!  I'll be there!!  The first podcast cruise was so much fun! You're gonna love it! 



jennz said:


> Hi everyone!  Just checking in...
> 
> Liz much love sent to you...I know this is corny but to hurt so bad reflects how much love that poochie brought into your life.  I know you're heart is broken.    GREAT JOB still making healthy choices during this stressful stressful time!
> 
> *Anne - sorry you've had the stomach bug...never fun!  Did you get over it before dd got it?  *
> 
> Buffy - I've been meaning to ask you if Fifth's had gone away...that really stinks that it hasn't . I know exactly how you feel - this is what old feels like!  (actually hopefully old will NOT feel like that!  ouch!)     I hope it passes quickly.
> 
> There are more posts I want to answer but it's busy busy today...work til 10:30, get house and van stuff done so we can leave tomorrow at 7:30 for a cheer comp in Cincy, dd's bd is Sunday so we'll have a family party when we get back.  I do have to color my hair...maybe I can get back on during then!  If not I am planning to bring the computer to Cincy and getting on while dd hangs w/her friend.



I had it, then she got it and I still had it.  It was rough. 

Happy early BD to your sweet DD!!!  Have fun in Cincy!!



lecach said:


> QOTD 03/19: When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you? Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others?
> 
> For a "diet" plan, Weight Watchers works best for me - I think its because it doesnt forbid any foods which would never work for me. I'm a lifetime member but gained a lot in pregnancy (in 2004) and just havent commited myself before now. But with a combo of going back on WW and the Wii Fit I got for Christmas I have lost 10 pounds  as of this morning!



Wooo Woooo!!  Congrats!!!  



pjlla said:


> It was gone (with the help of Advil and food) by 5pm, so no excuse to skip my circuit training class last night!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better today......
> 
> 
> 
> Icky, icky stomach bug...  Hope it is gone soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly saddened to hear about your pup.  You will be sad for days, but I am glad to see that you were able to stay IN CONTROL of your reaction to the grief.  You will feel better for it in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... up until now WW has worked best for me.  I've tried a few other "crazy" fad diets in the past and gave Atkins an honest effort a few years ago (hated it!).  But I am struggling so much with these last few pounds, I'm starting to wonder if I should be trying something OTHER than WW.  Or perhaps I need to take a look into doing the WW Core program for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> WTG   on the 10 pounds!!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all.... I'm going to be a bit "Debbie Downer" this morning and do some griping and complaining.  I worked super hard this week... I stayed within my points (although I used ALL of my Flex points last weekend).  I worked out like a mad woman (all except one day).... I ate plenty of lean protein, healthy carbs, some healthy fats.  After all that I GAINED one pound.  I am just beyond frustrated.  Right now and probably for the entire weekend I am just going to concentrate on not EATING INTO that anger and frustration.
> 
> I can only come to two possible conclusions.... either I ate WAY over my Flex points last weekend without realizing it, *or I am not eating ENOUGH (considering all of my exercise) and my body is going into starvation mode and my metabolism has dropped to nothing*.  There is truly no other explanation that I can come up with.  I am weighing and measuring the majority of my food.  I journal EVERY bite and every minute of exercise.  I am taking a fairly rigorous circuit training class twice a week, plus doing my cardio/running, etc 5 other days!  I am drinking 2 - 3 liters of liquid per day (non-sweetened, non-caffeine).
> 
> Sorry about all that... I really needed to vent.
> 
> On top of that, it is a sort of weird day here at work, so I won't have time to get in a walk at lunch.   But I'll get through today. I am attending one of those jewelery parties tonight and the hostess is a fabulous cook/baker, so my biggest challenge today will be avoiding all of the goodies.  I think I will try to find the time to grab a sandwich at Subway to fill my belly before I head to the party.  (I sound like a BL ad)
> 
> Anyhow, I'm truly pleased to read that many of you had a loss this week.  Despite my frustration I am happy for you all!
> 
> Gotta run and update my WISH journal while I have the time!..........P



I have this same problem from time to time. My nutritionist says it is because I am not eating enough to keep up with my workouts. At his urging, I drink a protein shake after every work out. 



jennz said:


> Fabulous!!!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!  I told dh about your dh and how he is sore the next day.    Now my dh doesn't feel like a weakling anymore.  lol like anyone doing P90X is a weakling!  He got the Accelerade from GNC, is your dh using that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Energizer Bunny is moving!!!  What a great feeling!!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about posting here.  You guys help me stay on track!
> *
> Woo hoo on all that scrapbooking!!  We should do a meet - I'll come, get Buffy, Anne, who else??*
> 
> 
> 
> lol now I have that song in my head too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm like a post-hog.  Let's get your scrapbooks finished - meet meet meet!! (That's a chant btw!)
> 
> Kathy, Lisa, Dona -
> 
> Great news for me and my turtle weight loss progression...Today I am officially down 15 pounds!!  Off to change my clippie



Wooooo hooooo!!!  Congrats on your new clippie!!!  Looks great on you!

I am all over a scrapbook meet!!  Lets do it!


----------



## maiziezoe

Congrats to all the losers this week!!

I lost 2 pounds this week for a total loss of 31.6 since Christmas. I am thisclose to being in the 100's. I can't wait. 

DD is back to her normal self today after being so sick yesterday. I'm still feeling a little icky but I managed to do an hour of Wii free step this morning while I watched Project Runway and Models of the Runway (oh my gosh... the girls on Modles of the Runway were eating huge hamburgers with fries and onion rings and drinking shakes!!!  I must be feeling a little better because I was a little jealous at what they were eating!). I haven't eaten anything substantial since dinner on Tuesday... I think I am afraid to eat because I don't want to get sick again. It takes me a little longer to bounce back because of Lupus. 

I'm going to open all the windows today and air this joint out... change the sheets, mop the floors. Get the sickness out. Maybe later, if I am feeling up to it, I will go to the gym and do the treadmill. 


*
QOTD 03/19: When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you? Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others? *

I like Weight Watchers because I can eat what I want as long as I figure out the points and stay within my points every day. I have a friend who did Jenny Craig years ago and lost 50 pounds but put on 75 pounds as soon as she went off of it because she didn't know how to eat (she ate those pre-made, high sodium meals for almost 9 months). I think Weight Watchers is teaching me how to eat the right amount of food. 

Have a great day everyone! I'm going to start de-sicking my house.


----------



## seashell724

I have a good motivator for some of you and I need one back!

First, I have been wearing pants that are too big on me for a while now. Just putting a belt around them and looking ridiculous in my baggie pants. I didn't want to go spend money on new pants because I am sitll losing weight so who knows how long I would need them! 
Well, yesterday I thought that I really need pants so I went to buy 1 pair of pants to tide me over. I thought I would be about the same size because my pants had probably just stretched out from me squeezing in them but it turns out I am MUCH smaller and am in a size that I never DREAMED of being in! I always wanted to lose weight but never thought of the sizes and I am pretty impressed with myself!
The motivation is that wearing too big of clothing can really get you down but just try on some smaller clothes and it will really get you motivated to do even more!

Now, I need some help. I have been within the same pound for  the last MONTH and am not moving past it! What can I do to rev it up a bit? I signed up for some new classes starting later in the spring but I need help now! I don't want to cut my food down a lot more, maybe just a bit b/c I have been eating more sugar lately. Workouts...I vary them each day. I have a treadmill and lots of videos I have been rotating.

Anyone have any advice to get over this bump in the road pleeeeease?????


----------



## Graciesmom77

IWISHFORDISNEY,

I am so very sorry for your loss. Take time to grieve and try and remember all the wonderful memories your best friend made with you. You are in my prayers. 

pjlla,

I know how frustrated you must be. Sometimes it seems like all the work is for nothing, but try and remember that even if the scale doesn't always move like you want it to, your health is improving a lot and in the end, thats whats most important.

I read an article awhile back and it was talking about doing Super Weight Watchers. It said to take your points for the week and divide them a little differently than WW says to. Some days have a really high amount of points and switch it with a day with a small amount, and then some days eat normally. It says it helps your body not get used to a set amount of calories. They say that working out is better in spurts where you run for a few and then walk for a few, so maybe eating is the same way. I guess it might not hurt to try it. Anyways, I thought it may help....... 

I lost 3.8 this week. Less than a pound away from 10 pounds. Man, did I really want those 10 pounds. Oh well, I will have it next week I hope!

I hope everyone is doing well and Congrats to everyone who lost this week. For everyone that didn't see the numbers they wanted, don't give up. We are in this for the long haul and we can do it!!!


----------



## ShortyNBug

seashell724 said:


> I have a good motivator for some of you and I need one back!
> First, I have been wearing pants that are too big on me for a while now. Just putting a belt around them and looking ridiculous in my baggie pants. I didn't want to go spend money on new pants because I am sitll losing weight so who knows how long I would need them!



Way to go!  Don't you just love it when clothes are too big?!  It's much nicer going to a closet that has nothing you can wear due to it being too big rather than everything being too small!

Although those inbetween months can make a person look awful frumpy when they don't want to keep buying new clothes.  I understand that!



Graciesmom77 said:


> I lost 3.8 this week. Less than a pound away from 10 pounds. Man, did I really want those 10 pounds. Oh well, I will have it next week I hope!



Holy catfish!  I'd give anything to see losses like that!  Way to go!  And you'll be there in no time!  (And then some.)


----------



## princessbride6205

pjlla said:


> Morning all.... I'm going to be a bit "Debbie Downer" this morning and do some griping and complaining.  I worked super hard this week... I stayed within my points (although I used ALL of my Flex points last weekend).  I worked out like a mad woman (all except one day).... I ate plenty of lean protein, healthy carbs, some healthy fats.  After all that I GAINED one pound.  I am just beyond frustrated.  Right now and probably for the entire weekend I am just going to concentrate on not EATING INTO that anger and frustration.
> 
> I can only come to two possible conclusions.... either I ate WAY over my Flex points last weekend without realizing it, or I am not eating ENOUGH (considering all of my exercise) and my body is going into starvation mode and my metabolism has dropped to nothing.  There is truly no other explanation that I can come up with.  I am weighing and measuring the majority of my food.  I journal EVERY bite and every minute of exercise.  I am taking a fairly rigorous circuit training class twice a week, plus doing my cardio/running, etc 5 other days!  I am drinking 2 - 3 liters of liquid per day (non-sweetened, non-caffeine).
> 
> Sorry about all that... I really needed to vent.


Pamela - no need to be sorry! I'm having the same issue with lack of expected weight loss. Last week and today I lost 0.2 pounds. I have some theories for why I didn't lose despite staying on plan last week and then kicking it up a notch this week. The week preceding last week's weigh in, I ran a half marathon and only managed to lose two tenths of a pound! That is frustrating in theory, but I knew I ate back all those calories burned in the race.  And after the race I was pretty sedentary the rest of the week nursing my sore foot. This week I got back to exercising and lowered my daily calories a little (except for a splurge day last weekend) - and same result. This week it's TOM. I'm 1.2 lb away from goal and for 4 weeks now I've stepped up my program with varied calorie days, more nutrient-rich calories and increased exercise (except for the post-race week). For me, there is still some room for improvement in eating and varying my exercise. While running is vigorous, I wasn't switching it up enough. My cross training was only walking and light strength training. I'd like to kick my strength training up a notch and add in different cross training like the bike. 

Pamela - Do you eat your activity points? That's the only thing I can think of for you to change. I have not done WW but I've just picked up what I know in the last few BL threads. In counting my calories I regularly eat some or all of my activity calories. There will be 1 or 2 days a week where I wouldn't eat these. Also, have you tried weighing yourself on a different day? I wonder if getting on the scale every day or every other day for a few weeks would show you a lower average weight than your Friday weigh ins. Regardless, I know how frustrating it is to see a gain, after so much hard work. Hang in there, I know that scale will eventually budge!


----------



## ShortyNBug

I haven't answered my own question yet.  Oops.

I count calories.  I wear a Body Bugg and try to reach a deficit of 1000 calories.  I've been absolutely awful about it this week and haven't tracked but one day and haven't uploaded my bugg at all.

I find counting calories lets me be the most flexible and it's free.  It's what works for me.  (When I actually do it!)


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> Congrats to all the losers this week!!
> 
> I lost 2 pounds this week for a total loss of 31.6 since Christmas. I am thisclose to being in the 100's. I can't wait.
> 
> DD is back to her normal self today after being so sick yesterday. I'm still feeling a little icky but I managed to do an hour of Wii free step this morning while I watched Project Runway and Models of the Runway (oh my gosh... the girls on Modles of the Runway were eating huge hamburgers with fries and onion rings and drinking shakes!!!  I must be feeling a little better because I was a little jealous at what they were eating!). I haven't eaten anything substantial since dinner on Tuesday... I think I am afraid to eat because I don't want to get sick again. It takes me a little longer to bounce back because of Lupus.
> 
> I'm going to open all the windows today and air this joint out... change the sheets, mop the floors. Get the sickness out. Maybe later, if I am feeling up to it, I will go to the gym and do the treadmill.
> 
> 
> *
> QOTD 03/19: When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you? Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others? *
> 
> I like Weight Watchers because I can eat what I want as long as I figure out the points and stay within my points every day. I have a friend who did Jenny Craig years ago and lost 50 pounds but put on 75 pounds as soon as she went off of it because she didn't know how to eat (she ate those pre-made, high sodium meals for almost 9 months). I think Weight Watchers is teaching me how to eat the right amount of food.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! I'm going to start de-sicking my house.



Go blow that sickness out of the house with some fresh air... open those windows!  Glad you are on your road to recovery.

I TOTALLY agree with the JC diet situation.  Unless you are diligent and you have an extra-good consultant who TEACHES you how to eat once you are past the packaged food stage, you don't learn how to keep the weight off for a lifetime!  DH did Atkins a few years back.  He did GREAT and lost about 60 pounds in a year.  But sadly it didn't teach him ANYTHING about healthy living, portion control, or exercise.  I think he only learned that he LOVES bacon and eggs and cheese and steak... to an extreme!  Those three egg omelets with cheese are a hard habit to break!  The minute he went off, the weight came FLYING BACK with a vengeance.   And he has no good new habits to fall back on.  I wish he'd try WW with me, but I'm waiting until it is HIS idea.



seashell724 said:


> I have a good motivator for some of you and I need one back!
> 
> First, I have been wearing pants that are too big on me for a while now. Just putting a belt around them and looking ridiculous in my baggie pants. I didn't want to go spend money on new pants because I am sitll losing weight so who knows how long I would need them!
> Well, yesterday I thought that I really need pants so I went to buy 1 pair of pants to tide me over. I thought I would be about the same size because my pants had probably just stretched out from me squeezing in them but it turns out I am MUCH smaller and am in a size that I never DREAMED of being in! I always wanted to lose weight but never thought of the sizes and I am pretty impressed with myself!
> The motivation is that wearing too big of clothing can really get you down but just try on some smaller clothes and it will really get you motivated to do even more!
> 
> Now, I need some help. I have been within the same pound for  the last MONTH and am not moving past it! What can I do to rev it up a bit? I signed up for some new classes starting later in the spring but I need help now! I don't want to cut my food down a lot more, maybe just a bit b/c I have been eating more sugar lately. Workouts...I vary them each day. I have a treadmill and lots of videos I have been rotating.
> 
> Anyone have any advice to get over this bump in the road pleeeeease?????



I certainly can't comment on getting you past that pound.  I've had a terrible week and don't feel like I am in a position to give any weight loss advise.

But clothes I can comment on.  Try the Goodwill or another thrift store if you are looking for "in between sizes" clothes.  I have had tremendous luck finding super brands, especially in pants.  My closet holds Lee, Coldwater Creek , Liz Claiborne, Gap, Tommy Hilfiger, Talbots, Anne Klein... none of which I paid more than $5 for!  It does take time because you really have to pick through the racks and try on EVERYTHING.  But it has definitely paid off for me.  And when I lose a bit more and they no longer fit, back to the Goodwill they go..... and I get a receipt for the donation for my taxes!    Not only that, but I have learned what brands I really like, what fits me the best, and what holds up the best.  I am wearing a pair of Lee Stretch Rider low rise khakis today and they fit GREAT!  I would definitely buy these NEW now that I know how well they fit and feel.   Anyhow... hth.





Graciesmom77 said:


> IWISHFORDISNEY,
> 
> I am so very sorry for your loss. Take time to grieve and try and remember all the wonderful memories your best friend made with you. You are in my prayers.
> 
> pjlla,
> 
> I know how frustrated you must be. Sometimes it seems like all the work is for nothing, but try and remember that even if the scale doesn't always move like you want it to, your health is improving a lot and in the end, thats whats most important.
> 
> I read an article awhile back and it was talking about doing Super Weight Watchers. It said to take your points for the week and divide them a little differently than WW says to. Some days have a really high amount of points and switch it with a day with a small amount, and then some days eat normally. It says it helps your body not get used to a set amount of calories. They say that working out is better in spurts where you run for a few and then walk for a few, so maybe eating is the same way. I guess it might not hurt to try it. Anyways, I thought it may help.......
> 
> I lost 3.8 this week. Less than a pound away from 10 pounds. Man, did I really want those 10 pounds. Oh well, I will have it next week I hope!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and Congrats to everyone who lost this week. For everyone that didn't see the numbers they wanted, don't give up. We are in this for the long haul and we can do it!!!



Thanks for the info about the "Super WW".  It sounds something like the Wendie's plan.... you plan ahead to mix up your points for each day.... 20 on Monday, 25 on Tuesday, 22 on Wednesday, 27 on Thursday.... that kind of idea.  I did try to do something like that this past week, but since I had used all of my Flex points over the weekend, it was a little hard.  I ended up close or at my Daily Target almost every day simply because I was truly hungry!   

 Let's see.... a little peek at my journal shows that I had  about 45 points on Sunday (don't ask  ), 20 pts on Monday,  17.5 points on Tuesday, 19.5 pts on Wednesday, and 15 points on Thursday.  So I did mix it up a bit. 
But using all my Flex points by Sunday night  probably wasn't a good idea.  I'll try to use them better this week. 

Thanks for the suggestions.  I  really appreciate them.



princessbride6205 said:


> Pamela - no need to be sorry! I'm having the same issue with lack of expected weight loss. Last week and today I lost 0.2 pounds. I have some theories for why I didn't lose despite staying on plan last week and then kicking it up a notch this week. The week preceding last week's weigh in, I ran a half marathon and only managed to lose two tenths of a pound! That is frustrating in theory, but I knew I ate back all those calories burned in the race.  And after the race I was pretty sedentary the rest of the week nursing my sore foot. This week I got back to exercising and lowered my daily calories a little (except for a splurge day last weekend) - and same result. This week it's TOM. I'm 1.2 lb away from goal and for 4 weeks now I've stepped up my program with varied calorie days, more nutrient-rich calories and increased exercise (except for the post-race week). For me, there is still some room for improvement in eating and varying my exercise. While running is vigorous, I wasn't switching it up enough. My cross training was only walking and light strength training. I'd like to kick my strength training up a notch and add in different cross training like the bike.
> 
> Pamela - Do you eat your activity points? That's the only thing I can think of for you to change. I have not done WW but I've just picked up what I know in the last few BL threads. In counting my calories I regularly eat some or all of my activity calories. There will be 1 or 2 days a week where I wouldn't eat these. Also, have you tried weighing yourself on a different day? I wonder if getting on the scale every day or every other day for a few weeks would show you a lower average weight than your Friday weigh ins. Regardless, I know how frustrating it is to see a gain, after so much hard work. Hang in there, I know that scale will eventually budge!



I am NOT using ANY activity points and that may be biting me in the behind.  In looking back at my points for this week, I only hit my Daily Target  once all week, other than my splurges on Friday and Sunday where I used my Flex points.  I'm starting to think that maybe I need to be eating MORE on a daily basis.  Maybe starting tonight at that jewelry party where there will be yummy baked goods!!    Not to mention I exercised  an average of about 60+ minutes every day (40 on my lowest day, 111 on my highest day)... so I probably SHOULD be using those activity points.  Definitely something I will be thinking about this week.  

Thanks for your words of wisdom and support.



Evening all!  I felt like CRAP for some reason most of the day today.  It started right after I ate breakfast.  I had a mild pain in my stomach all day and felt SO sleepy and sluggish... definitely NOT myself. I have had pain like this before but it never lasted all day.  I was able to leave work about 45 minutes early and took a short nap before retrieving DD at the bus stop.  I am opting out of my workout tonight.  One of the first times in MONTHS and MONTHS that I am deciding to skip a workout intentionally.  I feel guilty, but I think my body probably needs the rest.  If I feel better over the weekend I will add a Sunday workout to make up for it, since Sunday is my scheduled rest day.  Even DD suggested that maybe I need the rest... very perceptive 14 y/o!  

I will have a light protein-filled dinner before heading to that Lia Sophia party later.  Hopefully between that and the stomach pain I will be able to resist the goodies!  I also had some caffeine so I am feeling a bit perkier (I am not a caffeine drinker, so when I have it, it really works!).

As far as my scale frustration from this morning goes...... I am going to try to avoid having a full on "splurge" day this weekend and just use a few of my Flex points every day this week.  It should keep me from getting hungry like I have been and will definitely be a better choice for using those points.  I don't think I can mentally wrap my mind around using all of my Activity points yet, but I may throw in a few to see if it helps... it certainly can't hurt, as I am gaining without even over eating!

Thanks to all of you for being there to hear my rant this morning.  It was such a good feeling knowing I could come here and vent and feel better and have helpful suggestions coming my way.  Some days I feel very alone in this struggle.... DM is not nearby and I try not to bend her ear too often about it.  DH struggles with his weight so I certainly don't want to rub it in.  DD and DS are great with the high-fives and such when I have success, but they are just kids and have their own lives to worry about.  I am not attending WW meetings or even doing it online...I am on my own.  I don't have any close friends IRL and I feel like I am sitting on this island of WW all by myself.  But I KNOW that I have you all and that saves me EVERY DAY  .  I truly love this group.  Thanks for being there......................P


----------



## cclovesdis

I have no idea where the days are going, but I am so busy these days. I'm hoping things slow down a bit. I am finding time to exercise and get some "me" time in, but I have no idea how. I had planned to swim today, but I am still a little sick to my stomach. I won't gross you out with how sick to my stomach I was yesterday. I am up about 5 pounds since the last time I weighed myself. I am hoping to lose those 5 pounds this week. I know what I have to do and if I do it, I probably will be back under 140 in a week. I am determined to keep up with the COW this week. I got in 20 minutes of exercise today, but that is it for exercise. I am hoping to go swimming tomorrow. I'd also like to get in some Wii Fit, but I'm not sure if that will happen. I had a really good day with regards to eating. We're having dessert tonight so I'll use some of my WPA. I was hoping to get in some more steps today so I might do some walking around the house to up my total for the day.

Lisa-Thanks for you kind words. I am a one of those people who "yo-yos" and I'm a binge eater. I'm trying very hard to get both under control. Thanks again.

QOTD: Weight Watchers is working well for me as long as I follow it. Like others have said, there's enough freedom on WW that it fits into my life.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## redlight

I'm unchanged this week, which is a lot better than a gain.


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Friday to all our BL participants!  

Thank you again, corinnak, for being our coach last week and a big welcome to ShortyNBug, our new coach this week!  Good coaches like you ladies are what make a great BL challenge!  

Please be sure and PM your weigh in to LuvBaloo and those COW numbers to donac.  Remember you can always choose to do just a part of the COW so if you haven't tried it or the COW got away from you, this is a great time to give it a try.   

, Liz.  I am so sorry about your beloved dog.  I know you've been on a rollercoaster this year and you can say that you did everything you could.  It is so hard when we lose a four legged member of the family.  I'm glad that you have something to look forward to with your cruise.



corinnak said:


> 3/18 Thursday QOTD:  How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body?



I think that it takes awhile to figure out that you do have the power to change and to make positive changes in your life but once you figure that out, there isn't anything that you can't do.  Especially things that you never thought you would ever do -- like running!  



flipflopmom said:


> With that  4 lb loss this week.  192!!!!  Two months ago today, I walked into the dr.'s office with a sinus infection, strep, and double ear infections, and the scale was 218, my 3 year high.  I am excited to be down 26 since then!  It seems like I will probably plateu for a couple of weeks, up and then loss it, due to TOM, so I will take it this week!



Wow!  Great progress!  



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm down .6 today.  Happy with any downward movement, but I know I have the power to make better choices, and see a better loss.



Yay down .6!    Must be all that running!  



ShortyNBug said:


> QOTD 03/19:  When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you?  Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others?



Over the years I have tried just about everything.  I am counting calories on sparkpeople because that seems to work well for me and it's free and easy.  I think it is truly a matter of figuring out what works for you, whatever that is, and be willing to try other things if you need to shake things up.

Nice loss, lecach!  

And I love your new clippie, Tracey!  



jennz said:


> Kathy, Lisa, Dona -
> 
> Great news for me and my turtle weight loss progression...Today I am officially down 15 pounds!!  Off to change my clippie



Woot! Woot!   Down 15 pounds!   to you too, jenn!



pjlla said:


> I'd love to have a Dis/BL/Scrapping meet!!   Talk about the best of both worlds... scrapping, healthy life, and DISNEY!  .................P



I might have to become a scrapper if this ever came to be.  

pjlla, you might want to give sparkpeople a look -- they have a calorie calculator -- it might help you figure out if you are really undereating.  I think you must be because you are certainly eating right and exercising.  



seashell724 said:


> I have a good motivator for some of you and I need one back!
> 
> First, I have been wearing pants that are too big on me for a while now. Just putting a belt around them and looking ridiculous in my baggie pants. I didn't want to go spend money on new pants because I am sitll losing weight so who knows how long I would need them!
> Well, yesterday I thought that I really need pants so I went to buy 1 pair of pants to tide me over. I thought I would be about the same size because my pants had probably just stretched out from me squeezing in them but it turns out I am MUCH smaller and am in a size that I never DREAMED of being in! I always wanted to lose weight but never thought of the sizes and I am pretty impressed with myself!
> The motivation is that wearing too big of clothing can really get you down but just try on some smaller clothes and it will really get you motivated to do even more!
> 
> Now, I need some help. I have been within the same pound for  the last MONTH and am not moving past it! What can I do to rev it up a bit? I signed up for some new classes starting later in the spring but I need help now! I don't want to cut my food down a lot more, maybe just a bit b/c I have been eating more sugar lately. Workouts...I vary them each day. I have a treadmill and lots of videos I have been rotating.
> 
> Anyone have any advice to get over this bump in the road pleeeeease?????



I think you answered your own question.    Your body is obviously changing even if the number on the scale isn't.  Remember there are other ways to measure success besides your weight.  

How fun to wear a smaller size than you thought?  I think it is hard to adjust your mindset that you really can wear different things.  I wore some workout clothes that were size 16/18 this week.  I haven't worn that size for 20 years!  I got them because they were on sale and I thought they would work for me in another month or so -- I forgot my workout bag at home but had that set in my car and was so happy when they fit.  We really need to give ourselves more credit than we do.     



Graciesmom77 said:


> I lost 3.8 this week. Less than a pound away from 10 pounds. Man, did I really want those 10 pounds. Oh well, I will have it next week I hope!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and Congrats to everyone who lost this week. For everyone that didn't see the numbers they wanted, don't give up. We are in this for the long haul and we can do it!!!



Wow!  Great loss, Graciesmom77!  

I was down 2 pounds this week.  That makes 15 for the challenge and I only need to lose 1 more pound this month to be totally on track for my big goal of being in ONE-derland by the time I hit the big 5-0 in July.  I can't wait!  

Have a great evening everyone!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## lisah0711

Ann, sorry that you and your DD had the crud.    Hope that you are both feeling better soon!



cclovesdis said:


> I have no idea where the days are going, but I am so busy these days. I'm hoping things slow down a bit. I am finding time to exercise and get some "me" time in, but I have no idea how. I had planned to swim today, but I am still a little sick to my stomach. I won't gross you out with how sick to my stomach I was yesterday. I am up about 5 pounds since the last time I weighed myself. I am hoping to lose those 5 pounds this week. I know what I have to do and if I do it, I probably will be back under 140 in a week. I am determined to keep up with the COW this week. I got in 20 minutes of exercise today, but that is it for exercise. I am hoping to go swimming tomorrow. I'd also like to get in some Wii Fit, but I'm not sure if that will happen. I had a really good day with regards to eating. We're having dessert tonight so I'll use some of my WPA. I was hoping to get in some more steps today so I might do some walking around the house to up my total for the day.
> 
> Lisa-Thanks for you kind words. I am a one of those people who "yo-yos" and I'm a binge eater. I'm trying very hard to get both under control. Thanks again.
> 
> QOTD: Weight Watchers is working well for me as long as I follow it. Like others have said, there's enough freedom on WW that it fits into my life.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Hope that you can get some more rest and me time this week-end.    You're doing the right things, they will pay off for you sooner or later.  



redlight said:


> I'm unchanged this week, which is a lot better than a gain.



I think maintaining is a wonderful thing!


----------



## flipflopmom

Instead of taking DD to gymnastics, then running at the park there, we came home.  She has hurt her back somehow, and her coach wants her to ice and complete rest it tonight, and most of the weekend.  She's actually lying down, so it must hurt.

So while I waited for DH to get home, I aimlessly laid on the couch with a baggie of cajun snack mix from the health food store.  I love this stuff!  Sesame sticks, pumpkin seeds, and nuts, very spicy.  Drank tons of water.  Then I remember to eat my banana.  I DESPISE bananas, but they help my leg pain during running, so I choke one down.

Went to the park, did 3 miles in 38 minutes (includes the warm up, cool down), came home, and promptly vomited.  A lot.  I will never run on a full stomach again.  I still feel awful!


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> Instead of taking DD to gymnastics, then running at the park there, we came home.  She has hurt her back somehow, and her coach wants her to ice and complete rest it tonight, and most of the weekend.  She's actually lying down, so it must hurt.
> 
> So while I waited for DH to get home, I aimlessly laid on the couch with a baggie of cajun snack mix from the health food store.  I love this stuff!  Sesame sticks, pumpkin seeds, and nuts, very spicy.  Drank tons of water.  Then I remember to eat my banana.  I DESPISE bananas, but they help my leg pain during running, so I choke one down.
> 
> Went to the park, did 3 miles in 38 minutes (includes the warm up, cool down), came home, and promptly vomited.  A lot.  I will never run on a full stomach again.  I still feel awful!



Wow!  Bummer!  Hope you and your DD are feeling better soon.   On the bright side, you don't have to worry about that cajun snack mix you ate . . . sorry, that popped in my mind.  Can you find another potassium rich food that you might like more?


----------



## my3princes

jennz said:


> Fabulous!!!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!  I told dh about your dh and how he is sore the next day.    Now my dh doesn't feel like a weakling anymore.  lol like anyone doing P90X is a weakling!  He got the Accelerade from GNC, is your dh using that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Energizer Bunny is moving!!!  What a great feeling!!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about posting here.  You guys help me stay on track!
> 
> Woo hoo on all that scrapbooking!!  We should do a meet - I'll come, get Buffy, Anne, who else??
> 
> 
> 
> lol now I have that song in my head too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm like a post-hog.  Let's get your scrapbooks finished - meet meet meet!! (That's a chant btw!)
> 
> Kathy, Lisa, Dona -
> 
> Great news for me and my turtle weight loss progression...Today I am officially down 15 pounds!!  Off to change my clippie



DH is using the mega men sport vitamin package, whey protein shakes after workouts and protein bars for snacks (32 grams of protein per bar)


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Just got back from Minnesota- it was fun! MOA wasn't really as great as I had it built up to in my mind, but still fun. They have a ropes course as part of the Nickelodeon Universe and I had a blast doing that. Nick U was fun, but really ineffecient. Both Aaron and I are theme park employees in attractions (He's a supervisor, I'm a lead) at our local park, so we tend to really analyze how things are run. We were amazed at their staffing on some of their rides. The people were nice though and the rides were fun.

Today we got to go to the Minnesota Science Museum. They have an exhibit on the Dead Sea Scrolls (with reall scroll fragments) and then the St. John's Bible, a 21st century hand written, hand illuminated Bible. It was an absolutely breath taking exhibit. The only bad part was my IBS was in fine form today, I had such wretched cramps. I had left my meds in my desk at school, but I discovered that Pamprin is actually fairly effective. I WI in the morning, hopefully the scale is kind.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  Bummer!  Hope you and your DD are feeling better soon.   On the bright side, you don't have to worry about that cajun snack mix you ate . . . sorry, that popped in my mind.  Can you find another potassium rich food that you might like more?



The scale was down 2.4 pounds today after the episode last night.  I wouldn't recommend this particular weight loss method, though.

I would love to find something I would like more than bananas.  I just can't get past the texture... 

Forgot to answer QOTD yesterday:  I've done it all it seems.  Lost 60 pounds on Atkins, got pregant, and gained 40 of it back over the last 3 years since DD was born.  I'm now down 28 pounds since January, and I feel much healthier than I did on Atkins.  I've tried protein meal replacement shakes, and did okay with that plan, but I am kinda counting calories, and just really being mindful of  what I put into my body and when.  Lots of fruits and veggies, a few carbs, proteins, lots of water.   Watching my fat/salt/sugar intake.  In other words, I am finally eating like I am supposed to.  It's amazing to find my body revolting at things it shouldn't have, it just doesn't taste good or sit well with me anymore.  I've also found my stomach has shrunk, and what I used to eat in one sitting at my local Mexican restaurant, I now made 3 meals out of!


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  The next 7 weeks are really going to be a big challenge.  NJ is in a big problem with  money and all the schools have been hit are with budget cuts.  It is also teacher bashing week and it has really been upsetting for my dh and I.  It is going to be hard to watch a lot of good teachers losing their jobs.


Throw on top of that in 7 weeks my 4 classes are taking their Advanced Placement test.  After their tests from Wed I have no idea how they are going to do on this big test but I will be pushing them for the next 7 weeks.

Because of the snow my spring break is down from 10 days to 7.  BUT anyone who has norefundable tickets to somewhere can go for the full 10 days if they take personal days or unpaid.  We weren't going anywhere so I am stuck.  We will be losing 4 people in our department for the break.  I think the people who will be in will be very busy.

Last night I went back to my school to see their spring musical.  It was "Pippin" from the 70's.  I had seen it back when it was on Broadway and have the cd so I have listened to the music.  I really enjoyed it.  I think it could have used a little more rehersal.  There were a couple of misteps but was a lot of fun.  I had a smile on my face all evening.  They did a nice job.


Nice weather here.  Am going out with some friends for lunch today.  The dh in this couple had a stroke last April.  We have not seen them since Nov so I am wondering how he is doing.  We have been trying to see them since Feb but with all the snow and crazy weather we have not been able to find a time.  Dh and I are worried about how this meeting is going to go.  He was upset about something the last couple of time dh spoke ot him and last week he yelled at dh on the phone.  Dh didn't argue.  He just told hiim I was serving dinner so they had to end the phone call.  We think it has to do with the fact that he may be frustrated with his progress and taking it out on certain other things. 

Well I am off to eat breakfast and get some things done.  Dh left an hour ago to work on df's house.  

Have a great day everyone. 

Thanks for lettin g me vent this  morning.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning.  Well, my morning time has passed too quickly.   I found myself reading the wish events board and actually thinking about doing a disney half marathon one day!  Thanks to you Lisa!  This C25K is really going to my head.  

Dona, it sounds like a stressful week at work for you.  I hope your visit with your friends goes well.  Remember after a stroke a lot of people lose their impulse control, and have personality changes.  I hope everything goes well, and if he does get angry, I hope you and your husband don't take it personally.  It will be good for you all to get together.  

We have nice weather here too, but have a 4 hour faith retreat at church for michael's first communion.  We'll get outside after that.  

Congrats to all who saw losses yesterday, and hugs to those with gains.  Hang in there.  Never stop trying.  We can do this!!!

Friday qotd- I have always done well when I follow ww.  I like the flexibility and the ability to have anything I want, in moderation.  I haven't been tracking lately.  In the past if I am faithfully within my points, and track everything, I would see a loss.  I think I need to strart tracking again.  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## mikamah

Forgot to say Welcome Shortynbug and thanks for coaching this week!!

Jennz- love that new clippie!!

Pjlla- Sorry  you are struggling with those last few pounds.  Listening to all the exercise you do, I would wonder if maybe you should be eating more of the activity points you earn.  It might help if you tried to eat them as you earn them this week.  Sometimes, like with that Wendie plan, the metabolism will increase as you give it more fuel, and continue to burn in the following days when you decrease again.  Hang in there.  You are doing so great.


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> Instead of taking DD to gymnastics, then running at the park there, we came home.  She has hurt her back somehow, and her coach wants her to ice and complete rest it tonight, and most of the weekend.  She's actually lying down, so it must hurt.
> 
> So while I waited for DH to get home, I aimlessly laid on the couch with a baggie of cajun snack mix from the health food store.  I love this stuff!  Sesame sticks, pumpkin seeds, and nuts, very spicy.  Drank tons of water.  Then I remember to eat my banana.  I DESPISE bananas, but they help my leg pain during running, so I choke one down.
> 
> Went to the park, did 3 miles in 38 minutes (includes the warm up, cool down), came home, and promptly vomited.  A lot.  I will never run on a full stomach again.  I still feel awful!



Sorry to hear about DD's injury.  I hope she is able to rest and recovery quickly.   And sorry to hear about your vomiting.  I have never vomitted during/after a run, but I'm sure the day will come.  But I try really hard to time my runs so that I don't have a full stomach or a full bladder.  Mornings work best for me.  

If you don't mind the taste of bananas, but just the texture, how about a smoothie with some frozen banana?  Or, if you like vegetable juices, try the Bolthouse Farms Vedge juice.... kind of like V-8, but lots fresher tasting.  It has 700mg of potassium in a serving.  It is sold in the produce department at my grocery store.




Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Just got back from Minnesota- it was fun! MOA wasn't really as great as I had it built up to in my mind, but still fun. They have a ropes course as part of the Nickelodeon Universe and I had a blast doing that. Nick U was fun, but really ineffecient. Both Aaron and I are theme park employees in attractions (He's a supervisor, I'm a lead) at our local park, so we tend to really analyze how things are run. We were amazed at their staffing on some of their rides. The people were nice though and the rides were fun.
> 
> Today we got to go to the Minnesota Science Museum. They have an exhibit on the Dead Sea Scrolls (with reall scroll fragments) and then the St. John's Bible, a 21st century hand written, hand illuminated Bible. It was an absolutely breath taking exhibit. The only bad part was my IBS was in fine form today, I had such wretched cramps. I had left my meds in my desk at school, but I discovered that Pamprin is actually fairly effective. I WI in the morning, hopefully the scale is kind.



Glad you see you back here a bit more regularly lately!  That exhibit sounds really incredible.  Is is a traveling exhibit?  

Sorry the IBS kicked in.  Glad you were able to find something to relieve the pain.  I was whining over here yesterday about some stomach pains I was experiencing.... I need to try to remember how much more difficult it is when you have a chronic condition like IBS and stop my whining about the occasional twinge!!    Good luck at your WI!!



flipflopmom said:


> The scale was down 2.4 pounds today after the episode last night.  I wouldn't recommend this particular weight loss method, though.
> 
> I would love to find something I would like more than bananas.  I just can't get past the texture...
> 
> Forgot to answer QOTD yesterday:  I've done it all it seems.  Lost 60 pounds on Atkins, got pregant, and gained 40 of it back over the last 3 years since DD was born.  I'm now down 28 pounds since January, and I feel much healthier than I did on Atkins.  I've tried protein meal replacement shakes, and did okay with that plan, but I am kinda counting calories, and just really being mindful of  what I put into my body and when.  Lots of fruits and veggies, a few carbs, proteins, lots of water.   Watching my fat/salt/sugar intake.  In other words, I am finally eating like I am supposed to.  It's amazing to find my body revolting at things it shouldn't have, it just doesn't taste good or sit well with me anymore.  I've also found my stomach has shrunk, and what I used to eat in one sitting at my local Mexican restaurant, I now made 3 meals out of!



WTG on finding a the use of PORTION CONTROL with the mexican food.  It is amazing when I realize what I used to consider a single portion!!  If you ever check out the Nutrition Information kiosk inside a Pizzeria Unos restaurant, you will find that many, many of their meals they consider TWO servings!!  I think in general Americans are totally out of whack on their portion sizes!



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.  The next 7 weeks are really going to be a big challenge.  NJ is in a big problem with  money and all the schools have been hit are with budget cuts.  It is also teacher bashing week and it has really been upsetting for my dh and I.  It is going to be hard to watch a lot of good teachers losing their jobs.
> 
> 
> Throw on top of that in 7 weeks my 4 classes are taking their Advanced Placement test.  After their tests from Wed I have no idea how they are going to do on this big test but I will be pushing them for the next 7 weeks.
> 
> Because of the snow my spring break is down from 10 days to 7.  BUT anyone who has norefundable tickets to somewhere can go for the full 10 days if they take personal days or unpaid.  We weren't going anywhere so I am stuck.  We will be losing 4 people in our department for the break.  I think the people who will be in will be very busy.
> 
> Last night I went back to my school to see their spring musical.  It was "Pippin" from the 70's.  I had seen it back when it was on Broadway and have the cd so I have listened to the music.  I really enjoyed it.  I think it could have used a little more rehersal.  There were a couple of misteps but was a lot of fun.  I had a smile on my face all evening.  They did a nice job.
> 
> 
> Nice weather here.  Am going out with some friends for lunch today.  The dh in this couple had a stroke last April.  We have not seen them since Nov so I am wondering how he is doing.  We have been trying to see them since Feb but with all the snow and crazy weather we have not been able to find a time.  Dh and I are worried about how this meeting is going to go.  He was upset about something the last couple of time dh spoke ot him and last week he yelled at dh on the phone.  Dh didn't argue.  He just told hiim I was serving dinner so they had to end the phone call.  We think it has to do with the fact that he may be frustrated with his progress and taking it out on certain other things.
> 
> Well I am off to eat breakfast and get some things done.  Dh left an hour ago to work on df's house.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Thanks for lettin g me vent this  morning.



Sorry to hear about your issues at work.  It just frustrates me how we continue to cut spending on education (generally, as a nation), but then complain and lament when our children don't meet specific criteria in testing!!  And then we see news reports about how far ahead China or Japan or whatever country is in Math and Science compared to Americans.  Well...DUH.... You just cut all of the spending to those programs!!  (Where is the dope slap smilie when you need it!?)

Hope your week improves!  



mikamah said:


> Pjlla- Sorry  you are struggling with those last few pounds.  Listening to all the exercise you do, I would wonder if maybe you should be eating more of the activity points you earn.  It might help if you tried to eat them as you earn them this week.  Sometimes, like with that Wendie plan, the metabolism will increase as you give it more fuel, and continue to burn in the following days when you decrease again.  Hang in there.  You are doing so great.



Well... I am going to try and eat more points this week and see if it helps.  I am starting off today with a 6 point breakfast!!  I rarely eat more than 3 or 4 pts at breakfast, so this was a big splurge!!  Two Fiberone pancakes with walnuts and light syrup, plus my morning beverage!  Not sure I'm really full, but it was delicious!!

Last night's jewelry party was a breeze to get through.  The hostess served just a plate of regular brownies along with fruit and veggie platters, so it was easy to resist.  I had cucumber, grape tomatoes, and baby carrots, plus melon and grapes.  I figured I got out of there for 2 points (plus I got brave and spent NOTHING on jewelry!).   

I was feeling better this morning and I went for my run nice and early.  I really had to push myself to get out the door, but as usual, I was pleased with myself when I was done.  I only did 40 minutes, but it was a good 40 minutes!

Off to hit the shower and then head to DD's last swim meet of the season!!  I can't TELL YOU how happy I am that the season is over!  ...............P


----------



## ShortyNBug

Good morning everyone.  Sorry it took me so long to get on here.  I have an extra child this weekend, my aunt is away for her birthday so my cousin is staying here, and things just didn't go as smooth as normal this morning.

QOTD 3/20:  Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot?  I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.

My hubby doesn't want me joining a gym because he says weight loss shouldn't have to cost you anything.  Little does he know, it probably would've been cheaper to just pay the monthly gym dues.  LOL!  

I have a body bugg which was not cheap.  I probably would've gotten that even if I did go to a gym though.

I have every BL and Jillian Michaels DVD.

I have the whole Turbo Jam set off the infomercial.

I have Insanity, which he bought for me.

Oh, and he bought me running shoes last fall too!

And I also have a bunch of WATP videos I don't use anymore.  I did sell a bunch of those and some 10 Minute Solutions DVD's on ebay recently though. 

I bought a treadmill cheap from a friend last fall too. 

I also bought Wii Fit Plus and BL for the Wii.  

Not to mention resistance bands and hand weights.

Doesn't sound like a very cheap adventure to me.  Not all of it was bought at once and not all of it in the last year but it all adds up.  I really want a Garmin but promised I wouldn't spend anymore on weight loss junk this year.  That's a long time.  I kinda lied cause I already paid my entry fee for my first 5K in May.  And if that goes well, there may be more in my future.  

So, looks like my hubby was wrong.  It just didn't go to one place once a month like a gym would've.    He grumbles most of the time when I get something else but he deals with it well.  I really should be 100 pounds for all the resources I have.  Now if I could just quit eating!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I had a great day yesterday, totally OP, and am looking forward to another one today. I'm planning lots of exercise and lots of healthy food.

QOTD: What a great question! I asked for a Wii/Wii Fit+ for Christmas and got both. I have Wii BL, a couple of BL DVDs, a WATP DVD, the 30-Day Shred, and various accessories like weights. Plus, there's the gym membership and WW fees. I just switched from meetings to online because I couldn't justify the cost. My parents pay the WW fees and we're willing to pay for more months of the Monthly Pass, but I couldn't do that to them. I have a feeling I have more than just that, but I can't remember now.

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## 50sjayne

corinnak said:


> The answers to yesterday's QOTD are making me hungry! Its amazing how many good foods and even desserts are green!
> 
> This morning was my son's Ocean info fair and then my last Fit Club where we got remeasured and body fat-pinched.  At long last, I am here to post my FINAL QOTD of the week.  But first a quote from Jillian Michaels book Master Your Metabolism:
> 
> "The entire journey to health is about power.  The definition of power, in my opinion, is learning to make your dream a reality."
> 
> 3/18 Thursday QOTD:  How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body?
> 
> 
> Obviously this quote resonated with me - I have really gotten into the idea of personal power in my efforts to lose weight and gain strength, and the idea that all the programs out there are not things that will change my body or my life, but rather they are tools at my disposal that I can use to my advantage.  I think one of the reasons I get frustrated when people say I am "tiny," "shrinking", "a shadow of your former self" or worst of all, at risk for "disappearing" is that those descriptions sound so diminutive, and yet I am stronger than I've ever been, mentally and physically and I'm finally ready to be seen.



I understand completely what you mean. Watching the Olympics helped me with that really, seeing really strong people both physically and mentally--who are thin. Well not thin--healthy y'know.



> QOTD 3/20: Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.



Hmm. Gym membership--2, 3 month stints at $62 $124. But you have to figure the free day old bakery stuff (muffins, bagels, english muffins etc.) I got once a week that they brought in to the facility and the amount I saved us by not washing my hair at home...I love me some Hot water and there is an endless supply at the pool. Also really needed the jacuzzi when I first hurt my back--that helped me more than anything.
 Bought a great sort of high tech exercise bike at a garage sale for no more than $20 but I can't honestly remember how much it was-- I just remember how ridiculous a price it was... Really that's all I've spent. 
Oh--did get a $20 pedometer for the cow last year, swim goggles and a cap.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I think it may be a travelling exhibit, I'm not sure. Apparently at least the scrolls were in Kansas City at some point. I dont' know about the rest of it. 

I'm up 1.2 this week. I'm not going to stress over it. I was on vacation and had fun. I'm determined that I will lose at least that much thise week so I will be back to where I started.

The snow here sucks. Aaron is ride training this weekend for Worlds of Fun, and there is no way they are goign to  be given control of the ride. I'm so glad my weekend is next weekend, hopefully we'll actually get to run it.


----------



## maiziezoe

Happy Saturday!

DD is feeling better today but the DH has the flu. Oy, what is it with men when they get sick. My hubby turns into a complete baby. 

I'm feeling a little bummed today (my 93 year old grandma is in the hospital with heart failure and I can't go visit because of my sick family  ) and it's snowing today so I spent the morning ordering clothes for Easter. I bought a skirt from Old Navy in a size 16. At Christmas, I was wearing a size 24. 

I did the 5 Mile WATP boost walk or whatever it is called. Then I worked the resistance bands. It felt good to do a real work out again.

*QOTD 3/20: Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.
*

I've spent quite a bit of money. I joined ww.com, bought a few Wii workout games, a couple WATP videos, Billy Blanks video, a watch that tells me how many calories I burn, new ankle weights and wrist weights and earlier this week, I joined the gym. 

But, getting healthy is going to extend my life so it is worth every stinking penny I spend to get healthy.


----------



## my3princes

We've spent a ton of money.  Wii, Wii fit, games, P90X, vitamins, shakes, exercise dvds, gym memberships, new wardrobes.  Yep, being fit can be expensive


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi everyone.

*I have a question for all the vegetarians/vegans. What do you do for quick  and easy protein?* I have really kicked up my exercise and I am loving it, but I don't think I'm getting enough protein, and I'm really trying to avoid just going to protein bars/shakes. Would like to have some ideas that aren't so processed. Thanks!

QOTD 3/20: Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.

We joined the Y in December. DH and I are both loving it. He's training for a half marathon in April. I bought a WATP video, and some new hand weights, some new workout clothes (which I am happy to say are getting too big ) and I get new tunes for my ipod every other week or so. I think in some ways it's a wash, because we are eating less and healthier and the Y has become kind of a social activity. We are both getting new shoes next week, so that won't be cheap, but cheaper than the doctor's bill if we stretch them too long and end up with an injury.

Hope eveyone who is feeling under the weather feels better. And  to you all getting snow. I am so over winter.  At least now when it cools off here it's only for a few days. Summer is just around the corner!


----------



## ShortyNBug

I didn't even think about my old Polar heart rate moniter that I haven't used since I got my Bugg.  And the protein powder or the P90X results and Recovery drink I drink after Insanity.


----------



## flipflopmom

QOTD 3/20: Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.

Well, I've bought some running socks, 3 Jillian Michaels DVD's (I've done 30 day shred 2 times, and that's all!  I was too sore to run the next day!)  The best $10 I spend was for a perfect abs dvd.  LOVE IT!  It's intense, 8-9 minutes, 3 different workouts.  I can do 8 minutes after my morning coffee and know I've worked my abs.  I did just order a Nike + sensor.  But that's because I am loving running, for some reason.  I think I love the idea of being a runner,  but anyway...  I've run outside rain or shine, snowing, freezing.  I would love a TM, but I think I'd get to bored on it.

When I do decide to pick up more intensive weight training, I plan on using the gym at the community college 1 mi. from house.  It's FREE!


----------



## ShortyNBug

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm up 1.2 this week. I'm not going to stress over it. I was on vacation and had fun. I'm determined that I will lose at least that much thise week so I will be back to where I started.



I was up this week too.  I'm not stressin though since everything is fitting fine and I know I wasn't very good last week.  We can get it off this week.  



maiziezoe said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> DD is feeling better today but the DH has the flu. Oy, what is it with men when they get sick. My hubby turns into a complete baby.
> 
> I'm feeling a little bummed today (my 93 year old grandma is in the hospital with heart failure and I can't go visit because of my sick family  ) and it's snowing today so I spent the morning ordering clothes for Easter. I bought a skirt from Old Navy in a size 16. At Christmas, I was wearing a size 24.
> 
> I did the 5 Mile WATP boost walk or whatever it is called. Then I worked the resistance bands. It felt good to do a real work out again.



I hear ya about hubbys getting sick.  Bigger babies than the kids are! 

Sorry about your grandma.  I'm sure it's hard not getting there to see her.  

Way to go on the new clothes!    And the 5 miles!


----------



## ShortyNBug

> Well, I've bought some running socks, 3 Jillian Michaels DVD's (I've done 30 day shred 2 times, and that's all!  I was too sore to run the next day!)  The best $10 I spend was for a perfect abs dvd.  LOVE IT!  It's intense, 8-9 minutes, 3 different workouts.  I can do 8 minutes after my morning coffee and know I've worked my abs.  I did just order a Nike + sensor.  But that's because I am loving running, for some reason.  I think I love the idea of being a runner,  but anyway...  I've run outside rain or shine, snowing, freezing.  I would love a TM, but I think I'd get to bored on it.
> 
> When I do decide to pick up more intensive weight training, I plan on using the gym at the community college 1 mi. from house.  It's FREE!



I've thought about the Nike + also since it's so much cheaper than the Garmin.  I am the same way about being a "runner".  I don't consider myself one yet even though I run.  I'm just not what I picture in my head as a runner.  Strange I know.  I don't get bored at all on my tm.  I have it infront of the tv though and walk until I find something I can watch the whole time I run.  How nice would a free gym membership be!  And it's so close!


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> Well... I am going to try and eat more points this week and see if it helps.  I am starting off today with a 6 point breakfast!!  I rarely eat more than 3 or 4 pts at breakfast, so this was a big splurge!!  Two Fiberone pancakes with walnuts and light syrup, plus my morning beverage!  Not sure I'm really full, but it was delicious!!
> 
> Last night's jewelry party was a breeze to get through.  The hostess served just a plate of regular brownies along with fruit and veggie platters, so it was easy to resist.  I had cucumber, grape tomatoes, and baby carrots, plus melon and grapes.  I figured I got out of there for 2 points (plus I got brave and spent NOTHING on jewelry!).
> 
> I was feeling better this morning and I went for my run nice and early.  I really had to push myself to get out the door, but as usual, I was pleased with myself when I was done.  I only did 40 minutes, but it was a good 40 minutes!
> 
> Off to hit the shower and then head to DD's last swim meet of the season!!  I can't TELL YOU how happy I am that the season is over!  ...............P


Good luck with the extra points.  It will feel odd to you, I'm sure, but stick it out.  Nice work at the jewelry party.  It's so hard to go and not spend too much money on jewelry you don't need.  When I'm invited to those parties, I try to have a hard time finding a babysitter.  Hope DD did well at her last swim meet.  It will be so nice to have more free weekend time,especially now that summer is coming. 



ShortyNBug said:


> QOTD 3/20:  Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot?  I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.


This is a great question.  At first, I thought I haven't really spent too much, and this has been an almost 5 year journey.  I bought the wii and wii fit, some hand weights, 3 watp dvds, the 30 day shred, a 15$ pedometer.  I don't have any big exercise equipment, because I don't have room for anything.  I definitely got my use out of the watp tapes and weights in the past 2years.  But then I remembered weight watchers.  I have gone off and on the past 5 years, but probably had the monthly pass for 3 years total, for a grand total of 1500$.  I just stopped the monthly pass.  I definitely find more support here than at ww, so I'm going to use the wish board as my primary weight loss support.  Heck, $1500 is almost a disney trip! On the other hand, many months ww was money well spent, and I definitely know I would have gained more weight back if I didin't have that structure in my schedule to weighin.  I know I'm in a better place right now, and can be faithful to my friday bl weighins. 



50sjayne said:


> Hmm. Gym membership--2, 3 month stints at $62 $124. But you have to figure the free day old bakery stuff (muffins, bagels, english muffins etc.) I got once a week that they brought in to the facility and the amount I saved us by not washing my hair at home...I love me some Hot water and there is an endless supply at the pool. Also really needed the jacuzzi when I first hurt my back--that helped me more than anything.
> Bought a great sort of high tech exercise bike at a garage sale for no more than $20 but I can't honestly remember how much it was-- I just remember how ridiculous a price it was... Really that's all I've spent.
> Oh--did get a $20 pedometer for the cow last year, swim goggles and a cap.


I love hearing about your bargains.  It definitely sounds like you get your money's worth out of the gym.  


Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm up 1.2 this week. I'm not going to stress over it. I was on vacation and had fun. I'm determined that I will lose at least that much thise week so I will be back to where I started.
> 
> The snow here sucks. Aaron is ride training this weekend for Worlds of Fun, and there is no way they are goign to  be given control of the ride. I'm so glad my weekend is next weekend, hopefully we'll actually get to run it.


Hope the snow is gone soon.  Glad you had a nice vacation, and keepup that positive attitude and that weight will be gone before you know it.  



maiziezoe said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> DD is feeling better today but the DH has the flu. Oy, what is it with men when they get sick. My hubby turns into a complete baby.
> 
> I'm feeling a little bummed today (my 93 year old grandma is in the hospital with heart failure and I can't go visit because of my sick family  ) and it's snowing today so I spent the morning ordering clothes for Easter. I bought a skirt from Old Navy in a size 16. At Christmas, I was wearing a size 24.


So sorry your grandma is sick.  It's so hard at that age, they are so fragile.  I hope she does ok and is home soon.  And i hope your family is better soon so you can go see your grandma.



ShortyNBug said:


> I've thought about the Nike + also since it's so much cheaper than the Garmin.  I am the same way about being a "runner".  I don't consider myself one yet even though I run.  I'm just not what I picture in my head as a runner.  Strange I know.  I don't get bored at all on my tm.  I have it infront of the tv though and walk until I find something I can watch the whole time I run.  How nice would a free gym membership be!  And it's so close!


What is the Garmin?  Is it like the body bugg?  

I am off to do week4day1 of c25k.  I'm a little nervous because my last day was hard.  I did go after work, and the park was much more crowded, so I think, a. I was tired, and b.  I tried to run faster than I should have so I would look better in front of so many people.  You know those strangers you may never see again that really aren't looking at you anyway.  Duh!  I will not do that today.  

Happy sunday everyone!!


----------



## flipflopmom

OK, technical, very long, possibly TMI info below:

So today, I am up 3 lbs. from yesterday.    Around the 20th of each month, , this happens.  So I went back and kind of charted the last month on my wii fit graph.  This information bummed me out, and had me really thinking, and I've come to some conclusions about my body.

#1.  2 days before TOM, I have a big weight drop.  3 lbs in one day last month, 2.4 this month.

#2.  1 day before TOM, I have a big weight gain. (Assuming tomorrow brings what I think.)  Last month, 5 lbs.  This month 3 lbs.

Since I couldn't go back to more than a month with detail, this is what happened last month.

*It took 6 days of up before this TOM weight was back to weight before
*In the next 9 days, I dropped 1 lb. (It probably would have been a little more, but a bad 36 hours of eating, traveling, sitting didn't help)
* In the next 13 days, I dropped 11 lb.  

The best I can remember about the month before, it was very similar.  So for 2 weeks a month, I am gaining and losing TOM weight, and very little else, and then for 2 weeks it really comes off quickly.  I get the gain for a week, (maybe this month it will stay up only 3 instead of 5).  Looking back at the weekend at gymnastics helped explain the only 1 lb. in 9 days a little.  

Anyone else ever been this technical?  Do you have trends in your weight loss?  

11 lbs in 13 days sounds like a lot, I know, but when put into a total of 14 for the month?   Until today's gain, I had lost 28 lbs. in 2 months, so that's about the norm for the last month, also.  I wonder if it is too fast in some respects, but I've done such a turnaround with my lifestyle.  I was probably 3000 calories a day, b/c I drank a ton of soft drinks daily, eating a ton of fast food and CRAP.   I'm consistently keeping 1200ish HEALTHY calories a day, gone from total couch potato to at least 5 days of exercise a week.  

If you've made it this far, thanks for reading my book.   You guys are truly my support/information system!  Any input welcome!


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> I did just order a Nike + sensor.  But that's because I am loving running, for some reason.  I think I love the idea of being a runner,  but anyway...  I've run outside rain or shine, snowing, freezing.  I would love a TM, but I think I'd get to bored on it.



I have a Nike+ and really liked it.  You do have to be careful about the calibration though as they are known for being slightly off.  I used mine for a long time but then did switch to the Garmin.  DH now uses the Nike+.  

I am like you  - I get totally bored on my TM.  I bought a used one for a cheap price to help when it was WAY below zero outside but I will run outside in almost anything to avoid the TM.  

The idea of being a runner is a great one!  I don't know what it is about it except that I think I think of runners as being motivated, strong, powerful, determined, etc....who wouldn't want to be thought of that way?!

BTW - on your other post - I notice cycles of things all the time.  I notice that my weight cycles each month.  I had posted that even my attitude seems to cycle.  I will have 3-4 good days of diet and exercise followed by several days of bad diet and exercise.  There will be days where I feel positive by all that I am doing and all the changes and then the days where I can't get out of the funk.  I have been logging it all and it is interesting to watch and then recognize that it is happening.  I still haven't figured out how to really change things from happening but at least I can say...well, in a day or two it will be better!  



ShortyNBug said:


> I've thought about the Nike + also since it's so much cheaper than the Garmin.  I am the same way about being a "runner".  I don't consider myself one yet even though I run.  I'm just not what I picture in my head as a runner.  Strange I know.  I don't get bored at all on my tm.  I have it infront of the tv though and walk until I find something I can watch the whole time I run.  How nice would a free gym membership be!  And it's so close!



I think we all have these images in our mind of a runner.  I will say though that I am working on re-thinking that image and learning to say that I am a runner.  I think it is great that you can use your TM for your running.  There are some people who can train all the time on the TM and that is great because you are never limited by time of day and weather.



mikamah said:


> But then I remembered weight watchers.  I have gone off and on the past 5 years, but probably had the monthly pass for 3 years total, for a grand total of 1500$.  I just stopped the monthly pass.  I definitely find more support here than at ww, so I'm going to use the wish board as my primary weight loss support.  Heck, $1500 is almost a disney trip! On the other hand, many months ww was money well spent, and I definitely know I would have gained more weight back if I didin't have that structure in my schedule to weighin.  I know I'm in a better place right now, and can be faithful to my friday bl weighins.
> 
> What is the Garmin?  Is it like the body bugg?
> 
> I am off to do week4day1 of c25k.  I'm a little nervous because my last day was hard.  I did go after work, and the park was much more crowded, so I think, a. I was tired, and b.  I tried to run faster than I should have so I would look better in front of so many people.  You know those strangers you may never see again that really aren't looking at you anyway.  Duh!  I will not do that today.
> 
> Happy sunday everyone!!



I really am considering what to do about my WW fee too.  I know that without the structure of WW I would not have been as successful.  I am going to see about keeping it until the start of summer and then trying on my own.  Most of my support does come from here and all of you and thankfully...you are all nice enough to do it for free!  

The Garmin is a running watch.  It keeps track of where you run (via GPS), your pace, calories burned, total time, heart rate, etc.  I love mine.  It is a bit expensive but because it uses GPS, it is very accurate.  I also got it because it can be attached to my bike and also tell me information about my bike rides.

WAY TO GO!  You are doing incredible on the C25K!  Doesn't it feel great to be getting so far?  You will be done with the program before you know it!  I know what you mean about looking good when you run in front of others...just try to ignore them all and do your own thing.  The one thing that I really learned from the C25K was to stick to the plan and not push too hard.  I pushed myself but only to the point where I knew I could take it.  It helped me get through the whole program quickly without repeating any weeks.  Keep it up!!!


----------



## jenanderson

*I AM A RUNNER!*






This is me at the end of the finish line from my 7K race yesterday and I ran the whole thing without walking!!!  When people ask me now, I will say that...YES, I am a runner!

I may not look like a traditional runner and I am sure that I am never going to be the first person over the finish line (or be in the top 10 finishers for that matter).  Still, I have trained hard and I have pushed myself to do things I never thought I would accomplish.  I have stuck to a training plan and completed it to the point where I could run 5K.  I researched more and learned how to push myself even further and now can run 7K.  I am now picking a program to help me train for a half marathon and looking for one to run.  

I started this because a friend asked me if I would run with her.  Seriously, she knew what I looked like (27 pounds heavier) and still asked.  I figured she thought I could do it so I had better get with it.  My support has come from so many people.  First, jbm02 (the friend who asked me to run) literally believes that I can run the Princess half marathon with her in 2011 and that is huge.  Next, I have a friend who I worked with who motivates me every day.  Finally, you guys all have given me compliments and told me I could do this and I can't say thank you enough.  This is where I will say to all of you who are trying out the C25K program and trying to be a runner...YOU CAN DO IT!  If I can, then you can!  Don't give up and keep on going even when it is hard.  

The feeling of finishing the C25K was great.  The feeling of finishing my first race was INCREDIBLE!  

Just so everyone knows...I am a runner!  

PS - Thanks for letting me go on and on to celebrate ME!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning Friends.    I hope everyone is well.   After a really bad week I had a great night out Friday with DIS friends from the podcast.   We ate over at Celebration Town Tavern and I had great company with John, Kevin, his mom, and Bobs wife Diana; plus alot of other great friends.  I just listed those some of you may have herd of.    It was nice to have dinner with friends after such a traumatic week.   Somehow I have eaten out on Friday and Saturday and managed to loose 2lbs.  So I have a new clippee  Yay!!!


QOTD: I have not spent any money on this journey short of food.   C25K is virtually free short of a pair of shoes and good weather.   I am still going even though I graduated and it is very nice just doing what I want to do and not having to follow the program.   So yay I have exercise I finally like after all these years.     Diet I am doing WW core.  I cant count points it makes me crazed.  This is much easier for me.   I use my extra points for treats such as a few desserts at Boma last night.  It is working for me.


----------



## pjlla

ShortyNBug said:


> QOTD 3/20:  Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot?  I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.



Well.... I opted to "go it alone" rather than officially join WW again when I started this journey in January of 2008, so I have obviously SAVED a ton of money in meeting fees, etc.  I already owned a treadmill.  I have bought new sneakers periodically, a few DVDs (I currently own about 4 WATP, one DWTS which I hate, and a few BL, one of which was a gift).  I did indulge in the Wii Active (we already owned the Wii and the Wii Fit), but I don't use it anymore.  It just wasn't any fun for me.  I have bought two sets of hand weights at Target and a set of WATP weighted balls at the Goodwill.  And I just bought two Power90 VHS tapes at the Goodwill for 99 cents each.  And I bought a few pairs of running pants and yoga pants on clearance at Old Navy, plus a few running bras (cheap ones).  

We have had  Y membership for years because of DD's swimming and DS's activities, so that wasn't an added expense.... I just started utilizing my portion of the membership much more!  DH bought me a nice digital food scale for my b.day last year (at my request).  I borrow DD's Ipod when I run because I don't own one (but I'm starting to think I need one!).  Most of the books I have read on the subjects of exercise, diet, healthy eating I have gotten from the library, but I bought a few along the way. 

Overall I'd say I haven't spent more than a few hundred dollars over the last two+ years.  Not too bad in my book!



maiziezoe said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> DD is feeling better today but the DH has the flu. Oy, what is it with men when they get sick. My hubby turns into a complete baby.
> 
> I'm feeling a little bummed today (my 93 year old grandma is in the hospital with heart failure and I can't go visit because of my sick family  ) and it's snowing today so I spent the morning ordering clothes for Easter. I bought a skirt from Old Navy in a size 16. At Christmas, I was wearing a size 24.
> 
> I did the 5 Mile WATP boost walk or whatever it is called. Then I worked the resistance bands. It felt good to do a real work out again.
> 
> *QOTD 3/20: Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.
> *
> 
> I've spent quite a bit of money. I joined ww.com, bought a few Wii workout games, a couple WATP videos, Billy Blanks video, a watch that tells me how many calories I burn, new ankle weights and wrist weights and earlier this week, I joined the gym.
> 
> But, getting healthy is going to extend my life so it is worth every stinking penny I spend to get healthy.



Sorry to hear about your grandmother.  I hope everyone recovers so you can go visit her.  

Great job on the significant drop in sizes!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> *I have a question for all the vegetarians/vegans. What do you do for quick  and easy protein?* I have really kicked up my exercise and I am loving it, but I don't think I'm getting enough protein, and I'm really trying to avoid just going to protein bars/shakes. Would like to have some ideas that aren't so processed. Thanks!
> 
> QOTD 3/20: Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.
> 
> We joined the Y in December. DH and I are both loving it. He's training for a half marathon in April. I bought a WATP video, and some new hand weights, some new workout clothes (which I am happy to say are getting too big ) and I get new tunes for my ipod every other week or so. I think in some ways it's a wash, because we are eating less and healthier and the Y has become kind of a social activity. We are both getting new shoes next week, so that won't be cheap, but cheaper than the doctor's bill if we stretch them too long and end up with an injury.
> 
> Hope eveyone who is feeling under the weather feels better. And  to you all getting snow. I am so over winter.  At least now when it cools off here it's only for a few days. Summer is just around the corner!



I imagine most of the proteins I am going to mention are probably pretty obvious to a vegetarian.... nuts and nut butters come to mind first, although they are pretty high in fat/calories.  Beans seem to the next obvious answer.  Beans and rice are yummy.... I have a recipe for an excellent brown rice/black bean cold salad if you are interested.  Cheese comes to mind too, unless you are vegan, of course.... but cheese is pretty high in fat too.  Tofu is good and can be bought in lower fat versions.  And the liquidy silken tofus that come in flavors are actually VERY tasty... kind of like pudding.

I'm not sure if you are concerned about food combining to get "complete" proteins, but that is something to think about.... whole wheat with the nut butters, brown rice with the beans, etc.  

Good luck with this.



flipflopmom said:


> OK, technical, very long, possibly TMI info below:
> 
> So today, I am up 3 lbs. from yesterday.    Around the 20th of each month, , this happens.  So I went back and kind of charted the last month on my wii fit graph.  This information bummed me out, and had me really thinking, and I've come to some conclusions about my body.
> 
> #1.  2 days before TOM, I have a big weight drop.  3 lbs in one day last month, 2.4 this month.
> 
> #2.  1 day before TOM, I have a big weight gain. (Assuming tomorrow brings what I think.)  Last month, 5 lbs.  This month 3 lbs.
> 
> Since I couldn't go back to more than a month with detail, this is what happened last month.
> 
> *It took 6 days of up before this TOM weight was back to weight before
> *In the next 9 days, I dropped 1 lb. (It probably would have been a little more, but a bad 36 hours of eating, traveling, sitting didn't help)
> * In the next 13 days, I dropped 11 lb.
> 
> The best I can remember about the month before, it was very similar.  So for 2 weeks a month, I am gaining and losing TOM weight, and very little else, and then for 2 weeks it really comes off quickly.  I get the gain for a week, (maybe this month it will stay up only 3 instead of 5).  Looking back at the weekend at gymnastics helped explain the only 1 lb. in 9 days a little.
> 
> Anyone else ever been this technical?  Do you have trends in your weight loss?
> 
> 11 lbs in 13 days sounds like a lot, I know, but when put into a total of 14 for the month?   Until today's gain, I had lost 28 lbs. in 2 months, so that's about the norm for the last month, also.  I wonder if it is too fast in some respects, but I've done such a turnaround with my lifestyle.  I was probably 3000 calories a day, b/c I drank a ton of soft drinks daily, eating a ton of fast food and CRAP.   I'm consistently keeping 1200ish HEALTHY calories a day, gone from total couch potato to at least 5 days of exercise a week.
> 
> If you've made it this far, thanks for reading my book.   You guys are truly my support/information system!  Any input welcome!



I think that it is VERY smart of you to be tracking ALL of this so carefully.  If you can detect a pattern, you have a good chance of overcoming the pattern... or at least being able to rationalize an unexpected gain.   I don't think that a loss of 28 pounds in two months is too quick... especially for the START of a weight loss journey.  But I would expect the weight loss to slow down a bit as you go along.  But you should be able to keep up a 1-2 pound loss per week if you are diligent.  

If you are able to track those extreme fluctations to your TOM, then you have a plausible excuse for them.  Overall you will be a LOSER, but things will just look like a rollercoaster along the way I suppose.  I get VERY bloated when I am ovulating (a newer condition that has started in about the last 3-5 years).  I guess things just change with age!  

Keep doing what you are doing, keep tracking, keep eating right and exercising and you will come out AHEAD OF THE GAME!  Maybe there should be a week or two each month where you just skip the scales??





jenanderson said:


> *I AM A RUNNER!*
> 
> This is me at the end of the finish line from my 7K race yesterday and I ran the whole thing without walking!!!  When people ask me now, I will say that...YES, I am a runner!
> 
> I may not look like a traditional runner and I am sure that I am never going to be the first person over the finish line (or be in the top 10 finishers for that matter).  Still, I have trained hard and I have pushed myself to do things I never thought I would accomplish.  I have stuck to a training plan and completed it to the point where I could run 5K.  I researched more and learned how to push myself even further and now can run 7K.  I am now picking a program to help me train for a half marathon and looking for one to run.
> 
> I started this because a friend asked me if I would run with her.  Seriously, she knew what I looked like (27 pounds heavier) and still asked.  I figured she thought I could do it so I had better get with it.  My support has come from so many people.  First, jbm02 (the friend who asked me to run) literally believes that I can run the Princess half marathon with her in 2011 and that is huge.  Next, I have a friend who I worked with who motivates me every day.  Finally, you guys all have given me compliments and told me I could do this and I can't say thank you enough.  This is where I will say to all of you who are trying out the C25K program and trying to be a runner...YOU CAN DO IT!  If I can, then you can!  Don't give up and keep on going even when it is hard.
> 
> The feeling of finishing the C25K was great.  The feeling of finishing my first race was INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Just so everyone knows...I am a runner!
> 
> PS - Thanks for letting me go on and on to celebrate ME!



  You LOOK like a runner!!  I'm a bit envious.  I am waaay too intimidated to actually sign up for a REAL race.  Maybe someday.  I am so impressed.  WAY TO GO!!!  



Happy Sunday Morning to everyone!

Well.... I tried eating a bit more yesterday too... I ended the day feeling REALLY FULL and I did use all of my points plus a few Flex points.  But I didn't feel GUILTY about it and that is a BIG change.  And *GUESS WHAT??......*  After eating MORE than normal for just two days.... I got on the scale this morning and it showed me *down* more than a full POUND from Friday!!   Go figure!  Hopefully I can hold onto that loss and maybe drop a bit more before next weigh-in???  

I am hoping my neighbor calls to go for a walk this morning.  Maybe I'll have to call her if I don't hear in a few minutes.  I'm up for a good long walk this morning.

It will be a sort of relaxing day here.  No swim meets, no robotics, nothing big planned.  DS has a friend coming over, DD has homework.  I will try to get some scrapping done and catch up on a few household chores.  That will be it for today.  

I'm going to go catch up on my WISH journal and then call my friend to walk.......P


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> Anyone else ever been this technical?  Do you have trends in your weight loss?
> 
> If you've made it this far, thanks for reading my book.   You guys are truly my support/information system!  Any input welcome!


I haven't really tracked trends, but always tried to be aware of the Tom and try not to stress if I saw a gain when I should have seen a loss because the day to day fluid fluctuations and hormones are a part of life.  I think it's great you have done that and see what your body does through the month, and a 14 pound per month loss is fabulous.  Try not to stress and just know that that monthly gain will go away in time.   Congrats on 28 pounds!!



jenanderson said:


> I really am considering what to do about my WW fee too.  I know that without the structure of WW I would not have been as successful.  I am going to see about keeping it until the start of summer and then trying on my own.  Most of my support does come from here and all of you and thankfully...you are all nice enough to do it for free!
> 
> The Garmin is a running watch.  It keeps track of where you run (via GPS), your pace, calories burned, total time, heart rate, etc.  I love mine.  It is a bit expensive but because it uses GPS, it is very accurate.  I also got it because it can be attached to my bike and also tell me information about my bike rides.
> 
> WAY TO GO!  You are doing incredible on the C25K!  Doesn't it feel great to be getting so far?  You will be done with the program before you know it!  I know what you mean about looking good when you run in front of others...just try to ignore them all and do your own thing.  The one thing that I really learned from the C25K was to stick to the plan and not push too hard.  I pushed myself but only to the point where I knew I could take it.  It helped me get through the whole program quickly without repeating any weeks.  Keep it up!!!


It was hard to stop going to ww, but I have done it on my own too, and feel like I know the program so well I can do it.  Well, I did get out and do W4D1, and it felt awesome!!  There were some people we knew at the park, and I just did my thing, and didn't pay attention to anyone else while I was running, and it made a big difference.  The 5 minutes today did not seem as bad as friday night 3 minutes.  I think my head was just more in the game.  I don't feel like a runner yet, but right now, I think I will be!!  



jenanderson said:


> *I AM A RUNNER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me at the end of the finish line from my 7K race yesterday and I ran the whole thing without walking!!!  When people ask me now, I will say that...YES, I am a runner!
> 
> I may not look like a traditional runner and I am sure that I am never going to be the first person over the finish line (or be in the top 10 finishers for that matter).  Still, I have trained hard and I have pushed myself to do things I never thought I would accomplish.  I have stuck to a training plan and completed it to the point where I could run 5K.  I researched more and learned how to push myself even further and now can run 7K.  I am now picking a program to help me train for a half marathon and looking for one to run.
> 
> I started this because a friend asked me if I would run with her.  Seriously, she knew what I looked like (27 pounds heavier) and still asked.  I figured she thought I could do it so I had better get with it.  My support has come from so many people.  First, jbm02 (the friend who asked me to run) literally believes that I can run the Princess half marathon with her in 2011 and that is huge.  Next, I have a friend who I worked with who motivates me every day.  Finally, you guys all have given me compliments and told me I could do this and I can't say thank you enough.  This is where I will say to all of you who are trying out the C25K program and trying to be a runner...YOU CAN DO IT!  If I can, then you can!  Don't give up and keep on going even when it is hard.
> 
> The feeling of finishing the C25K was great.  The feeling of finishing my first race was INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Just so everyone knows...I am a runner!
> 
> PS - Thanks for letting me go on and on to celebrate ME!


Whoo hoo!!  You look amazing, so happy and healthy and proud!!  You should be celebrating!! Love reading about your journey and knowing you were where I was once, not long ago.  Congratulations.  You are a runner!!!!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning Friends.    I hope everyone is well.   After a really bad week I had a great night out Friday with DIS friends from the podcast.   We ate over at Celebration Town Tavern and I had great company with John, Kevin, his mom, and Bobs wife Diana; plus alot of other great friends.  I just listed those some of you may have herd of.    It was nice to have dinner with friends after such a traumatic week.   Somehow I have eaten out on Friday and Saturday and managed to loose 2lbs.  So I have a new clippee  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> QOTD: I have not spent any money on this journey short of food.   C25K is virtually free short of a pair of shoes and good weather.   I am still going even though I graduated and it is very nice just doing what I want to do and not having to follow the program.   So yay I have exercise I finally like after all these years.     Diet I am doing WW core.  I cant count points it makes me crazed.  This is much easier for me.   I use my extra points for treats such as a few desserts at Boma last night.  It is working for me.


I'm glad you had some nights nights out, after your week, you certainly deserved it.  Your new clippie looks awesome!!



pjlla said:


> Well.... I tried eating a bit more yesterday too... I ended the day feeling REALLY FULL and I did use all of my points plus a few Flex points.  But I didn't feel GUILTY about it and that is a BIG change.  And *GUESS WHAT??......*  After eating MORE than normal for just two days.... I got on the scale this morning and it showed me *down* more than a full POUND from Friday!!   Go figure!  Hopefully I can hold onto that loss and maybe drop a bit more before next weigh-in???
> 
> I am hoping my neighbor calls to go for a walk this morning.  Maybe I'll have to call her if I don't hear in a few minutes.  I'm up for a good long walk this morning.
> 
> It will be a sort of relaxing day here.  No swim meets, no robotics, nothing big planned.  DS has a friend coming over, DD has homework.  I will try to get some scrapping done and catch up on a few household chores.  That will be it for today.
> 
> I'm going to go catch up on my WISH journal and then call my friend to walk.......P


I'm so glad you're seeing results on the scale already.  Sounds like a nice relaxing day for you.  Enjoy it.  

I'm going to hop in the shower and then head to the park. The are having a parade in town at 2pm for a local girl who played on the olympic girls hockey team, so we're going to that too.  The spirit in town is great, they have flags and poster up and down the main street, and she came back and went to her old elementary school and talked to the kids.  It's so inspiring for the kids to know if you try hard, anything is possible.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson--way to go on completing the 7k, too exciting! You look happy in your picture!

pjlla--I would love the bean and rice salad recipe. Thanks. I think I'm going to start boing some eggs and have a hardboiled egg after a big workout. I have normal cholesterol, so I'm not worried about that. I eat a lot of beans, but haven't ventured too much into tofu yet. Maybe I need to move in that direction.

flipflopmom--I track my weight in excel, and I definitely see patterns. It makes it so much easier to be able to say, ok I know why this is happening. I think it's helped me to avoid binges, because I know what my body is doing when my weight is up and I don't just quit and say--oh well I can eat the  chips cause it doesn't matter. Instead I'm saying, ok if I can maintain this week, I'm doing great, because statistically I know I'm going to have a big drop next week. I also keep notes if something out of the ordinary is going on. I think it's a great tool, and has really helped me to get in touch with myself--does that make sense? And it's weird, but I know that when I start losing belly fat, which has just really started kicking in, my periods are a mess. This happened last time I lost weight. But last time I backed off of my exercise because I wasn't feeling well. This time I'm sticking it out, and I'm going to assume eventually things will regulate again. It was nice to read that someone else is seeing patterns as well.

mikamah--glad you enjoyed your run at the park!

Congrats to everyone who is seeing losses this weekend!


----------



## mikamah

Oh, I almost forgot the best 54 dollars I spent on this journey was on an Enell sports bra!  I would never have survived day one of C25K without it.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jenanderson said:


> *I AM A RUNNER!*
> 
> I started this because a friend asked me if I would run with her.  Seriously, she knew what I looked like (27 pounds heavier) and still asked.  I figured she thought I could do it so I had better get with it.  My support has come from so many people.  First, jbm02 (the friend who asked me to run) literally believes that I can run the Princess half marathon with her in 2011 and that is huge.  Next, I have a friend who I worked with who motivates me every day.  Finally, you guys all have given me compliments and told me I could do this and I can't say thank you enough.  This is where I will say to all of you who are trying out the C25K program and trying to be a runner...YOU CAN DO IT!  If I can, then you can!  Don't give up and keep on going even when it is hard.
> 
> The feeling of finishing the C25K was great.  The feeling of finishing my first race was INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Just so everyone knows...I am a runner!
> 
> PS - Thanks for letting me go on and on to celebrate ME!



That is awesome!!!  You look like a runner to me.   I just finished the C25K and I know what that feeling is about.   Now I am working or disntance because I am not quite there yet.   Great job and celebrate away!!


----------



## jenanderson

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Somehow I have eaten out on Friday and Saturday and managed to loose 2lbs.  So I have a new clippee  Yay!!!
> 
> QOTD: I have not spent any money on this journey short of food.   C25K is virtually free short of a pair of shoes and good weather.   I am still going even though I graduated and it is very nice just doing what I want to do and not having to follow the program.   So yay I have exercise I finally like after all these years.     Diet I am doing WW core.  I cant count points it makes me crazed.  This is much easier for me.   I use my extra points for treats such as a few desserts at Boma last night.  It is working for me.



Great job!  Your new clippee is beautiful!!!   

I laugh at how different people do different things.  I think starting the C25K was the most expensive part of the journey so far for me.    I have new shoes, new running clothes (I love an excuse to buy new clothes), my TM (can't skip a training day), my Garmin (if I am going to run I want to know my statistics), books about running, race entry fees and so much more!  



pjlla said:


> You LOOK like a runner!!  I'm a bit envious.  I am waaay too intimidated to actually sign up for a REAL race.  Maybe someday.  I am so impressed.  WAY TO GO!!!



You can sign up for a race ANY TIME! I was so scared about what it would be like.  The race on Saturday had 3000 people and that terrified me.  However, when I got there and saw everyone it was fine.  Sure there were people who ran the race in incredible times but there were people of all shapes, sizes and abilities there.  I may be nervous about my own personal performance at a race but I will do not know if I will be nervous about the other people any more.  I am already registered for another race in April and am working with DH to find one race a month that works for us.  You can do it too!




mikamah said:


> It was hard to stop going to ww, but I have done it on my own too, and feel like I know the program so well I can do it.  Well, I did get out and do W4D1, and it felt awesome!!  There were some people we knew at the park, and I just did my thing, and didn't pay attention to anyone else while I was running, and it made a big difference.  The 5 minutes today did not seem as bad as friday night 3 minutes.  I think my head was just more in the game.  I don't feel like a runner yet, but right now, I think I will be!!
> 
> Whoo hoo!!  You look amazing, so happy and healthy and proud!!  You should be celebrating!! Love reading about your journey and knowing you were where I was once, not long ago.  Congratulations.  You are a runner!!!!



I kind of feel like I really know WW and could continue it on my own as well.  That is why I think I will stop at some point too.

Glad that you got out - I think the 3 minute intervals were the hardest ones for DH and I.  We started doing so much better once we passed that point.  I honestly don't think I felt like a runner until crossing that finish line yesterday.  I just had this imagine in my head of a runner and it never seemed to be me.  The thing was, once I picked up my medal yesterday  felt like I was a runner and no one could ever take that away from me.



mikamah said:


> Oh, I almost forgot the best 54 dollars I spent on this journey was on an Enell sports bra!  I would never have survived day one of C25K without it.



  Love it!


----------



## ShortyNBug

Just jumping on quick to post the QOTD before I get a quick run in.  (I already did Insanity while my kids were in Sunday school so I'm totally rocking this weekend!)

QOTD:  Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why?  What's your favorite meal there?


I've never been there and am going to be planning my ADR's soon so I can use all the help I can get.  I have about 4 that I know for sure I want to try but give me some more ideas!  Thanks!

I'll be back a little later to reply to everyone's posts.  Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Q of the day--We love Sanna (sp?). We've only been there once, but it will definitely be on our list for next time. We tried a bunch of different things and shared. The dips were great. We also love Beaches and Cream--to share an ice cream, and really enjoyed Artist Point at Wilderness Lodge. DS and DH shared the salmon with extra sides and I got a couple of vegetarian sides and their house Martini. Yum.

How exciting to be planning your first trip!


----------



## happysmyly

Well - I got home late last night... it's been 2 weeks without a computer and when I weighed this morning I am up 3.5 pounds!  I was thrilled--I was sure with the stress of the funeral and clearing out Gpas stuff, the driving and 2 days at Dland that I would be up more than that - so I gave up my 25 lb clippie til I once again have lost those pounds.

I must say that I really missed being 'here' and the accountability that I have come to depend on with my computer.  I keep track of everything at SparkPeople and I have a spreadsheet as well - which helps me notice my patterns.  The Spark stuff helps me to make sure that I get in enough protein and helps remind me to get in enough fruits and veggies as well as a water tracker.

I am exhausted and have a really bad cold--with a terrible earache--so today I am just taking the day off--resting, getting lots of liquids, soups and whatever else sounds good (which not much does).  I hope to be able to exercise tomorrow at least a little bit--since I haven't done any 'real' exercise for the 2 weeks I was gone--too busy with other stuff.

I haven't gone back through the posts (too many at this point)--but I know that many of you sent your supportive and caring thoughts (and prayers) in our direction when Kimara posted about our grandpas death - and I want to thank you for that.  Bless you!  

I look forward to reading your posts to help me get back 'OP' as I feel better and return to 'normal' life.  Thanks again!!  Have a great week!!!
 Liz


----------



## tigger813

Happy Sunday everyone! 

We had a GREAT Time this weekend! Ate a bunch! Drank even more! Did get in 3.5 miles on the treadmill with Redwalker! Had my fried clam strips today so I'll be set for awhile!

Will get back on track tomorrow! Getting our taxes done tomorrow as well! Also start my next Irish Step class tomorrow night!

Really tired from the weekend but it was all worth it!

Saturday's QOTD: I've bought a few DVDs and several things for the Wii. Also bought some workout clothes. I also drink the BL Protein powdered drink daily.

Sunday's QOTD: After our last trip in April, I would have to say my favorite restaurant is now, Narcoossee's! DH and I had a special dinner there and we LOVED everything we ate! I had swordfish for the first time and it was AMAZING! The dessert was amazing as well as the appetizer! We've tried more restaurants over the last several trips and plan on continuing that trend in December.

Time to get some more laundry done and relax! Need to give the girls a shower as they went swimming again this morning! They are quite the little fishies! Gonna find DD2 some swim lessons soon to get her ready for the summer! She's getting pretty good but still needs some lessons!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> It was hard to stop going to ww, but I have done it on my own too, and feel like I know the program so well I can do it.  Well, I did get out and do W4D1, and it felt awesome!!  There were some people we knew at the park, and I just did my thing, and didn't pay attention to anyone else while I was running, and it made a big difference.  The 5 minutes today did not seem as bad as friday night 3 minutes.  I think my head was just more in the game.  I don't feel like a runner yet, but right now, I think I will be!!
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you're seeing results on the scale already.  Sounds like a nice relaxing day for you.  Enjoy it.



As I was reading this post on my email, I missed who was posting it... but when I read about the C25K mention, I figured it was you!  I am SO proud of you just IGNORING the other people around and getting in the ZONE of running!  It is hard when you think you might be observed because I think it is a natural tendency to think that others are judging and criticizing (at least in my head it seems that way).... but you went ahead and didn't let that stop you.  WAY TO GO!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> pjlla--I would love the bean and rice salad recipe. Thanks. I think I'm going to start boing some eggs and have a hardboiled egg after a big workout. I have normal cholesterol, so I'm not worried about that. I eat a lot of beans, but haven't ventured too much into tofu yet. Maybe I need to move in that direction.



Here we go with the recipe.  It is from my SIL and is in my MIL's cookbook (she published her own cookbook a few years ago when she was 86 years old!!).

Susan's Rice Salad

3 C cooked brown rice (cooled or room temperature)

2 cans of black beans, drained and rinsed

3 scallions, chopped

1 red bell pepper, chopped

1/2 C crumbled Feta cheese

Dressing:  3/4 C seasoned rice vinegar, 2 Tb. olive oil

Combine rice, beans, scallion, pepper, and Feta.  Combine vinegar and olive oil in separate dish.  Poud dressing over rice and bean combination and toss to coat.  Best served cold.

This is a SUPER YUMMY summer salad at a barbeque or picnic.  No mayo to worry about spoiling.  I hope you enjoy it if you try it!




ShortyNBug said:


> Just jumping on quick to post the QOTD before I get a quick run in.  (I already did Insanity while my kids were in Sunday school so I'm totally rocking this weekend!)
> 
> QOTD:  Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why?  What's your favorite meal there?
> 
> 
> I've never been there and am going to be planning my ADR's soon so I can use all the help I can get.  I have about 4 that I know for sure I want to try but give me some more ideas!  Thanks!
> 
> I'll be back a little later to reply to everyone's posts.  Have a great Sunday.



Well... we aren't really big on eating in "fancy" restaurants, so we frequently eat counter service for the majority of our trips.  Our big meals are usually character meals like Chef Mickey's, and Cinderella's Royal Table (both of which we LOVE).  But we splurged on dinner at the Biergarten last time and NEVER AGAIN.  I don't mind unusual and/or ethnic food, but there just wasn't ANYTHING that DS was willing to eat (obviously not the restaurants fault), the atmosphere and entertainment weren't what I remembered them being in the past... it just wasn't great. And we had changed it from an original reservation at the Norwegian restaurant (the name of which escapes me at the moment), so that we could have a NON-character meal for a change... and it was just a big disappointment.  And honestly, the food wasn't that impressive.... very run of the mill.

I LOVE Chef Mickey's and would go even without the kids!  The food is great, the atmosphere is fun, and I LOVE the characters.  

DS and I are heading down for a long weekend in May....I'm not sure if I will plan a sit-down meal or not.  He doesn't LIVE to eat, so he wouldn't miss it.  But it would be fun to try something new.... like 50's Prime Time Cafe.  He and I will have to talk about it and decide.

Good luck making your reservations!



happysmyly said:


> Well - I got home late last night... it's been 2 weeks without a computer and when I weighed this morning I am up 3.5 pounds!  I was thrilled--I was sure with the stress of the funeral and clearing out Gpas stuff, the driving and 2 days at Dland that I would be up more than that - so I gave up my 25 lb clippie til I once again have lost those pounds.
> 
> I must say that I really missed being 'here' and the accountability that I have come to depend on with my computer.  I keep track of everything at SparkPeople and I have a spreadsheet as well - which helps me notice my patterns.  The Spark stuff helps me to make sure that I get in enough protein and helps remind me to get in enough fruits and veggies as well as a water tracker.
> 
> I am exhausted and have a really bad cold--with a terrible earache--so today I am just taking the day off--resting, getting lots of liquids, soups and whatever else sounds good (which not much does).  I hope to be able to exercise tomorrow at least a little bit--since I haven't done any 'real' exercise for the 2 weeks I was gone--too busy with other stuff.
> 
> I haven't gone back through the posts (too many at this point)--but I know that many of you sent your supportive and caring thoughts (and prayers) in our direction when Kimara posted about our grandpas death - and I want to thank you for that.  Bless you!
> 
> I look forward to reading your posts to help me get back 'OP' as I feel better and return to 'normal' life.  Thanks again!!  Have a great week!!!
> Liz



Glad you made it back from your trip safely.  I'm sure it was an emotional rollercoaster.  Sounds like you are ready to get back on plan (as soon as you feel better, of course!).  And you came right back here to check in with us, so you are ready to get back on track!


Evening all!  I had a nice day.  My neighbor and I took an 8.7 mile walk!  It felt awesome too!  

I made a nice "allergen free" dinner tonight.  DS wasn't impressed with all of it (he voted a "thumbs down" on the mashed parsnips, and was only so-so on the polenta-like rice dish... but he ate the grilled pork without ketchup and without complaint!), but it is a step in the right direction.  

I spent some serious time at the scrapping table and got a few loads of laundry done, so I am good with that.

I need to go catch up my exercise minutes on the challenge thread and catch up my WISH journal!  See you all tomorrow!.................P


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  This one is up for grabs in our house.  The first answer was ESPN club because we love the food, prices and video games.  Then Beaches and Cream came up for the Kitchensink.  I think I liked Coral Reef because we enjoyed the aquarium, atmosphere and the food.  All 5 of us had great meals


----------



## seashell724

I just want to say hi and to encourage everyone this week to make smart choices all around. (Including myself!)
You all are keeping me motivated so keep it up, up, up and keep your weight down, down, down!


----------



## maiziezoe

jenanderson said:


> *I AM A RUNNER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me at the end of the finish line from my 7K race yesterday and I ran the whole thing without walking!!!  When people ask me now, I will say that...YES, I am a runner!
> 
> I may not look like a traditional runner and I am sure that I am never going to be the first person over the finish line (or be in the top 10 finishers for that matter).  Still, I have trained hard and I have pushed myself to do things I never thought I would accomplish.  I have stuck to a training plan and completed it to the point where I could run 5K.  I researched more and learned how to push myself even further and now can run 7K.  I am now picking a program to help me train for a half marathon and looking for one to run.
> 
> I started this because a friend asked me if I would run with her.  Seriously, she knew what I looked like (27 pounds heavier) and still asked.  I figured she thought I could do it so I had better get with it.  My support has come from so many people.  First, jbm02 (the friend who asked me to run) literally believes that I can run the Princess half marathon with her in 2011 and that is huge.  Next, I have a friend who I worked with who motivates me every day.  Finally, you guys all have given me compliments and told me I could do this and I can't say thank you enough.  This is where I will say to all of you who are trying out the C25K program and trying to be a runner...YOU CAN DO IT!  If I can, then you can!  Don't give up and keep on going even when it is hard.
> 
> The feeling of finishing the C25K was great.  The feeling of finishing my first race was INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Just so everyone knows...I am a runner!
> 
> PS - Thanks for letting me go on and on to celebrate ME!



YOU are a runner!!  An AMAZING runner!!  You look adorable!!  I love the running skirt! Where did you get it? I have to have one!




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning Friends.    I hope everyone is well.   After a really bad week I had a great night out Friday with DIS friends from the podcast.   We ate over at Celebration Town Tavern and I had great company with John, Kevin, his mom, and Bobs wife Diana; plus alot of other great friends.  I just listed those some of you may have herd of.    It was nice to have dinner with friends after such a traumatic week.   Somehow I have eaten out on Friday and Saturday and managed to loose 2lbs.  So I have a new clippee  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> QOTD: I have not spent any money on this journey short of food.   C25K is virtually free short of a pair of shoes and good weather.   I am still going even though I graduated and it is very nice just doing what I want to do and not having to follow the program.   So yay I have exercise I finally like after all these years.     Diet I am doing WW core.  I cant count points it makes me crazed.  This is much easier for me.   I use my extra points for treats such as a few desserts at Boma last night.  It is working for me.



I am JEALOUS!! I would love to have dinner with Kevin and John!!  I really enjoyed spending time with them on the cruise!



happysmyly said:


> Well - I got home late last night... it's been 2 weeks without a computer and when I weighed this morning I am up 3.5 pounds!  I was thrilled--I was sure with the stress of the funeral and clearing out Gpas stuff, the driving and 2 days at Dland that I would be up more than that - so I gave up my 25 lb clippie til I once again have lost those pounds.
> 
> I must say that I really missed being 'here' and the accountability that I have come to depend on with my computer.  I keep track of everything at SparkPeople and I have a spreadsheet as well - which helps me notice my patterns.  The Spark stuff helps me to make sure that I get in enough protein and helps remind me to get in enough fruits and veggies as well as a water tracker.
> 
> I am exhausted and have a really bad cold--with a terrible earache--so today I am just taking the day off--resting, getting lots of liquids, soups and whatever else sounds good (which not much does).  I hope to be able to exercise tomorrow at least a little bit--since I haven't done any 'real' exercise for the 2 weeks I was gone--too busy with other stuff.
> 
> I haven't gone back through the posts (too many at this point)--but I know that many of you sent your supportive and caring thoughts (and prayers) in our direction when Kimara posted about our grandpas death - and I want to thank you for that.  Bless you!
> 
> I look forward to reading your posts to help me get back 'OP' as I feel better and return to 'normal' life.  Thanks again!!  Have a great week!!!
> Liz



Feel better soon!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Funny story... well, funny now that the shock has worn off. 

I went to visit my grandma in the hospital today. My dad was there and told my grandma that I have lost 30+ pounds since Christmas. My grandma looked at me and said, "you have lost more than 30 pounds since Christmas? Oh Annie, you must have been *HUGE*!!!! Were you *THAT* big?? You must have been huge... you rollie pollie!" 

At first I was a little.... sad... shocked... but then I laughed and said, "Yes, grandma... I was 30 pounds BIGGER then I am now!!"  



It was great to see her and when she is gone, those words will play back in my head and I will giggle. 

*QOTD: Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why? What's your favorite meal there?*

My favorite meal is the breakfast at Grand Floridian with Mary Poppins. I love it because it is the one my kids enjoy the most.

My favorite meal is a meal that people often complain about. The cheeseburger.... any cheeseburger at Disney. I don't know if they sprinkle the meat with Pixie Dust but I love a cheeseburger at Disney.


----------



## princessbride6205

jenanderson said:


> *I AM A RUNNER!*
> 
> This is me at the end of the finish line from my 7K race yesterday and I ran the whole thing without walking!!!  When people ask me now, I will say that...YES, I am a runner!
> 
> I may not look like a traditional runner and I am sure that I am never going to be the first person over the finish line (or be in the top 10 finishers for that matter).  Still, I have trained hard and I have pushed myself to do things I never thought I would accomplish.  I have stuck to a training plan and completed it to the point where I could run 5K.  I researched more and learned how to push myself even further and now can run 7K.  I am now picking a program to help me train for a half marathon and looking for one to run.
> 
> I started this because a friend asked me if I would run with her.  Seriously, she knew what I looked like (27 pounds heavier) and still asked.  I figured she thought I could do it so I had better get with it.  My support has come from so many people.  First, jbm02 (the friend who asked me to run) literally believes that I can run the Princess half marathon with her in 2011 and that is huge.  Next, I have a friend who I worked with who motivates me every day.  Finally, you guys all have given me compliments and told me I could do this and I can't say thank you enough.  This is where I will say to all of you who are trying out the C25K program and trying to be a runner...YOU CAN DO IT!  If I can, then you can!  Don't give up and keep on going even when it is hard.
> 
> The feeling of finishing the C25K was great.  The feeling of finishing my first race was INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Just so everyone knows...I am a runner!
> 
> PS - Thanks for letting me go on and on to celebrate ME!


 Congratulations, Jen! You are definitely a runner! And I'm certain you can do a half, if that's what your sights are set on next. 



pjlla said:


> You LOOK like a runner!!  I'm a bit envious.  I am waaay too intimidated to actually sign up for a REAL race.  Maybe someday.  I am so impressed.  WAY TO GO!!!
> <snip>
> 
> Well.... I tried eating a bit more yesterday too... I ended the day feeling REALLY FULL and I did use all of my points plus a few Flex points.  But I didn't feel GUILTY about it and that is a BIG change.  And *GUESS WHAT??......*  After eating MORE than normal for just two days.... I got on the scale this morning and it showed me *down* more than a full POUND from Friday!!   Go figure!  Hopefully I can hold onto that loss and maybe drop a bit more before next weigh-in???


I'm glad that increased food decreased your weight! Hopefully incorporating some "full" points days into each week will continue that trend for you.
You can definitely do a race! A local 5k will definitely have all shapes and sizes and speeds. 

This reminds me of a little race encouragement story...My dad was looking at photos of the Princess with me and was completely shocked at the different sizes of people. I thought he was going to make a negative comment about the heavy people (he's really into fitness), but actually he said how amazing he thought it was that these bigger women could run 13.1 miles and he couldn't. So regardless of body shape or speed, anyone really can be a runner. 



happysmyly said:


> Well - I got home late last night... it's been 2 weeks without a computer and when I weighed this morning I am up 3.5 pounds!  I was thrilled--I was sure with the stress of the funeral and clearing out Gpas stuff, the driving and 2 days at Dland that I would be up more than that - so I gave up my 25 lb clippie til I once again have lost those pounds.
> 
> I must say that I really missed being 'here' and the accountability that I have come to depend on with my computer.  I keep track of everything at SparkPeople and I have a spreadsheet as well - which helps me notice my patterns.  The Spark stuff helps me to make sure that I get in enough protein and helps remind me to get in enough fruits and veggies as well as a water tracker.
> 
> I am exhausted and have a really bad cold--with a terrible earache--so today I am just taking the day off--resting, getting lots of liquids, soups and whatever else sounds good (which not much does).  I hope to be able to exercise tomorrow at least a little bit--since I haven't done any 'real' exercise for the 2 weeks I was gone--too busy with other stuff.
> 
> I haven't gone back through the posts (too many at this point)--but I know that many of you sent your supportive and caring thoughts (and prayers) in our direction when Kimara posted about our grandpas death - and I want to thank you for that.  Bless you!
> 
> I look forward to reading your posts to help me get back 'OP' as I feel better and return to 'normal' life.  Thanks again!!  Have a great week!!!
> Liz


Welcome back! Hugs to you on your grandpa's passing and everything life has thrown at you the past few weeks. I'm glad you didn't gain as much as expected - I'm sure you'll have that clippie back in no time. 



maiziezoe said:


> Funny story... well, funny now that the shock has worn off.
> 
> I went to visit my grandma in the hospital today. My dad was there and told my grandma that I have lost 30+ pounds since Christmas. My grandma looked at me and said, "you have lost more than 30 pounds since Christmas? Oh Annie, you must have been *HUGE*!!!! Were you *THAT* big?? You must have been huge... you rollie pollie!"
> 
> At first I was a little.... sad... shocked... but then I laughed and said, "Yes, grandma... I was 30 pounds BIGGER then I am now!!"
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to see her and when she is gone, those words will play back in my head and I will giggle.


Glad you can start to laugh about it already. I think we've all had comments like that. Sometimes there is a jump in perceptions too. For example, I saw the same relatives at Thanksgiving and Christmas - no comments on turkey day, but I lost just 3 more pounds and at Christmas everyone thought I had lost so much weight! 

QOTD Saturday: I spent very little on fitness and weight loss - until I started running. Yes, the "free" exercise has cost us the most. New shoes more frequently, running gear, a special trip to WDW for the Princess. Maybe that's more part of my running habit, as I didn't have to spend all that to get to my current weight. I am all about free: you guys for support, wearing existing sweats and tees, walking/running, no equipment strength training (push ups, crunches, squats, etc), and visiting our neighborhood gym, which is included in our homeowner's assoc. dues. 

QOTD Sunday: Our favorite lunch ADR is the Rose & Crown. Their vegetarian shepherd's pie and a Strongbow Cider are my lunch of choice. Their kids ice cream sundae is really cute too. We've never had a bad experience there (despite the recent bad review on the Podcast). Favorite dinner ADRs are Boma and California Grill - I get something different every time, but enjoy it. Favorite breakfast is tough...can't think of a standout item since we usually do buffet if we're doing TS bfast. Our first visit to Cape May Breakfast on our January trip was a pleasant surprise - really big spread with tons of options.


----------



## flipflopmom

Sunday's QOTD:

You'll get a different answer from each person in my family, but I loved all of the choices they gave, so here's our tops. 
DH's absolute favorite is Ohana.  He calls it the carnivore's paradise.  I love the atmosphere, the leis, the kids liked the hula dancing and coconut/broom races.  

DD2 - No surprise, Cinderella's Table.  She loved eating in the castle!  (This might have been my favorite, too.  ).  We went for breakfast, was just lovely!

DD1 - She couldn't decide.  She loved Chef Mickey's breakfast, Tusker House breakfast.  TH was the better food of the two, I thought.  But she really loved Narcoosee's.  She's a girlie girl, so getting dressed up, I did her hair in an "updo", riding the boat over, and eating by the water with the castle in sight was the best for her.  I'm in soooo much trouble with this girl!  She loved the kids' s'mores, too.

I liked Boma dinner, too.  Lots of unique choices, loved AKL.  DH and DD2 both liked it, but DD1, picky eater, did not.  Could have had something to do with her first roller coaster ever (EE) and she rode it 4 times that day!  The waiter was great to keep her supplied with ginger ale, though!


----------



## Piglet18

Haven't been on here in a while, but even just reading things helps keep me accountable. Need to up that though - was up this week 
QOTD: Never having been to WDW, only DL, I have to say that I love Goofy's Kitchen (went with my family last time - the oldest one was 12, most were adults, everyone still had fun). The Plaza is good for quick and easy meals - we usually do that once or twice, or the Hungry Bear (yummy salad!). But the best would be a tie between Blue Bayou and Rainforest Cafe in Downtown Disney. Woohoo! Great food, great ambiance, great fun! Yummy!


----------



## corinnak

princessbride6205 said:


> Pamela - Do you eat your activity points? That's the only thing I can think of for you to change. I have not done WW but I've just picked up what I know in the last few BL threads. In counting my calories I regularly eat some or all of my activity calories. There will be 1 or 2 days a week where I wouldn't eat these. Also, have you tried weighing yourself on a different day? I wonder if getting on the scale every day or every other day for a few weeks would show you a lower average weight than your Friday weigh ins. Regardless, I know how frustrating it is to see a gain, after so much hard work. Hang in there, I know that scale will eventually budge!



The last few pounds really are the toughest.  Seems like when we are at a weight our bodies like, they are very stingy with that "precious" fat!  Seriously, Nicole and Pamela, you BOTH look gorgeous at your current weights!  You may need to try a variety of things to kick the last few ounces to the curb - I know you both know that sometimes the answer isn't pushing harder or eating less.  Sometimes it is, but not always.  I have a new example of this from just last week:  

I stepped on the scale and had seriously felt like eating the house all week long - I had even increased my daily points by +2 for the week, and used all the dailies, all the weeklies and a handful of activity points.  I had not been working out hard.  I was still taking it easy recovering from the princess, so shorter, easier runs and some but not a lot of weight training.  I lost two pounds!  I really didn't mean to and expected to be UP two pounds when I got on the scale.  The trainer in my fit club says that if you're stalled out, you may need to spend more of your workout time in "zone 2" she calls it.  It's that really comfortable level of exertion - the kind that has you breathing a bit but still feeling like you could do it all day long.  

Pamela- hopefully changing it up with splurging less on the weekends and having slightly higher points values during the week will change things up so you'll finally see that loss you've got coming!   




flipflopmom said:


> Well, I've bought some running socks, 3 Jillian Michaels DVD's (I've done 30 day shred 2 times, and that's all!  I was too sore to run the next day!)  The best $10 I spend was for a perfect abs dvd.  LOVE IT!  It's intense, 8-9 minutes, 3 different workouts.  I can do 8 minutes after my morning coffee and know I've worked my abs.  I did just order a Nike + sensor.  But that's because I am loving running, for some reason.  I think I love the idea of being a runner,  but anyway...  I've run outside rain or shine, snowing, freezing.  I would love a TM, but I think I'd get to bored on it.



You know, I've had that too sore the next day feeling myself more times than I care to recall.    Did you do those workouts close together?  I know she says to do it every day, but I subscribe a lot more to the idea of doing something hard, then recovering from it a few days while doing a different activity.  The amazing thing is, after you've gotten through the first few workouts that leave you feeling painfully sore the next few days, your body adapts and you will not be as sore (or sore at all) the next time. 



princessbride6205 said:


> This reminds me of a little race encouragement story...My dad was looking at photos of the Princess with me and was completely shocked at the different sizes of people. I thought he was going to make a negative comment about the heavy people (he's really into fitness), but actually he said how amazing he thought it was that these bigger women could run 13.1 miles and he couldn't. So regardless of body shape or speed, anyone really can be a runner.



What a great story!  I agree, the people who complete the Disney races come in all shapes, sizes and ability levels.  I think a lot of people are encouraged to be more active by the lure of these fun races, which is a great thing! 


*Jenanderson!!!!!* - Congratulations on finishing your first race!  You are definitely, definitely a runner, and judging from that picture, you would fit right in at any race I have ever done.  You look fantastic and happy, slim and strong!  Thanks for sharing your picture and your success!!! 

I know it is not your goal to come in first or top 10, but you truly never know what may happen once you start getting excited about running.  You don't know what latent talent you may uncover.  When I started, I always wanted to avoid being last.  Now, I am actually in the running for winning my age group sometimes - depending on the size of the race and who shows up.    It hasn't happened yet, but I am still hoping it does one of these days.

And I have a story about looking like a runner, if it's not too self-indulgent.  Or yeah, even if it is:

When I was preparing to run the 2009 Half marathon - this was when I was 45 or 50 pounds heavier than I am now - I knew I was looking at a solo trip, which made me nervous because of the race - I didn't know what it would take out of me, what I would do if I got injured and was alone, etc. etc.  So I thought I might ask my mom to go with me.  We live in different states and don't see each other too often.  So I called her up and told her I was going to do this race in Florida (sussing her out before I asked her to go with me!) and she said: "What???  That's a long way."  ME:  Yeah, mom, I know.  I'm training for it.  Her:  But.....you don't have a runner's body!!"  I was shocked.  I don't even remember what I said, but I sure as heck didn't ask her to go with me on that trip.  I didn't need that kind of negativity in my room!  If I had it to do over again, I'd say to her "They don't just hand out 'Runner's Bodies' for free, you know!  They look like that from years of running and eating right!"  So I talked to her the other day and you know what she says to me?  "I've started running.  You've had so much success with it, I figure I could try it."  I resisted the urge to say "But Mom, YOU don't have a runner's body!!"


----------



## jenanderson

maiziezoe said:


> YOU are a runner!!  An AMAZING runner!!  You look adorable!!  I love the running skirt! Where did you get it? I have to have one!



Thanks!  I love all my running skirts (you won't find me in shorts).  This one is from skirt sports (http://www.skirtsports.com/shop/index.cfm?404=1), but I actually got it at a local running store who carries that brand.  I am glad that I went to the store to try it one because I think they run a bit big.



princessbride6205 said:


> Congratulations, Jen! You are definitely a runner! And I'm certain you can do a half, if that's what your sights are set on next.



Thanks - I am a thinking that DH and I will do a couple races that are 5K-10K in length and then I will start training for a half.  It seems like a huge goal to me right now but so did 5K when I started.  I know that if I just find a plan and stick to it, I can do it.

I am a bit behind with the QOTD so I will get caught up now:

*3/19 Friday QOTD: When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you? Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others? *

Weight Watchers works best for me because there are really no foods that are off limit.  I don't do well when I am told I can't have something.  I like the flexibility of the program.

*3/20 Saturday QOTD : Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.*

I kind of spoke to this when I answered someone else but I will give a complete answer.  If it was just for the weight loss, it wouldn't be that bad.  I do have my WW fee, 2 Wii games for exercise and then the cost of healthier food.  It is the running that is expensive for me.  I bought a TM (used but still an investment), running shoes (and I need a 2nd pair), running clothing (a fair amount since I run at least 5 days a week), my Garmin (big investment but I love it), race fees, etc.

*3/21 Sunday QOTD: Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why? What's your favorite meal there?*

This comes from our whole family: A trip to WDW is not complete if you do not visit Chef Mickey's.  We also love Ohana (mmmm...bread pudding dessert), Le Cellier, Whispering Canyon (the experience, not always the food) and Crystal Palace.


----------



## jennz

Rose&Mike said:


> Q of the day--We love Sanna (sp?). We've only been there once, but it will definitely be on our list for next time. We tried a bunch of different things and shared. The dips were great. We also love Beaches and Cream--to share an ice cream, and really enjoyed Artist Point at Wilderness Lodge. DS and DH shared the salmon with extra sides and I got a couple of vegetarian sides and their house Martini. Yum.
> 
> How exciting to be planning your first trip!



That's what I was going to say...we haven't been to Sa'naa yet, but I was talking to a cm and she said it the best on property (in her opinion of course) so we're going in October.  I'm glad to hear that you liked it. 



happysmyly said:


> Well - I got home late last night... it's been 2 weeks without a computer and when I weighed this morning I am up 3.5 pounds!  I was thrilled--I was sure with the stress of the funeral and clearing out Gpas stuff, the driving and 2 days at Dland that I would be up more than that - so I gave up my 25 lb clippie til I once again have lost those pounds.
> 
> I must say that I really missed being 'here' and the accountability that I have come to depend on with my computer.  I keep track of everything at SparkPeople and I have a spreadsheet as well - which helps me notice my patterns.  The Spark stuff helps me to make sure that I get in enough protein and helps remind me to get in enough fruits and veggies as well as a water tracker.
> 
> I am exhausted and have a really bad cold--with a terrible earache--so today I am just taking the day off--resting, getting lots of liquids, soups and whatever else sounds good (which not much does).  I hope to be able to exercise tomorrow at least a little bit--since I haven't done any 'real' exercise for the 2 weeks I was gone--too busy with other stuff.
> 
> I haven't gone back through the posts (too many at this point)--but I know that many of you sent your supportive and caring thoughts (and prayers) in our direction when Kimara posted about our grandpas death - and I want to thank you for that.  Bless you!
> 
> I look forward to reading your posts to help me get back 'OP' as I feel better and return to 'normal' life.  Thanks again!!  Have a great week!!!
> Liz



  What a rough two weeks for you.



maiziezoe said:


> Funny story... well, funny now that the shock has worn off.
> 
> I went to visit my grandma in the hospital today. My dad was there and told my grandma that I have lost 30+ pounds since Christmas. My grandma looked at me and said, "you have lost more than 30 pounds since Christmas? Oh Annie, you must have been *HUGE*!!!! Were you *THAT* big?? You must have been huge... you rollie pollie!"
> 
> At first I was a little.... sad... shocked... but then I laughed and said, "Yes, grandma... I was 30 pounds BIGGER then I am now!!"
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to see her and when she is gone, those words will play back in my head and I will giggle.
> 
> *QOTD: Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why? What's your favorite meal there?*
> 
> My favorite meal is the breakfast at Grand Floridian with Mary Poppins. I love it because it is the one my kids enjoy the most.
> 
> My favorite meal is a meal that people often complain about. The cheeseburger.... any cheeseburger at Disney. I don't know if they sprinkle the meat with Pixie Dust but I love a cheeseburger at Disney.



GRANDMA!    Yes you will always remember that and you'll tell your grandkids about it! 

Got back last night from Cincinatti, not feeling well today - might have been the fried food I ate yetserday - ugh!  I've only read this page of the thread but will go back and read more later.  I'll post a link on facebook of dd's performance on Saturday if anyone wants to see it.  They ended up not doing well, through no fault of theirs which makes me mad! on Saturday, but they looked flawless, I am very proud of the squad!    Sunday, not so good - they dropped a stunt and timing was off.  They still did better than I would have though!  lol

Forgot to add this is the only page I've read so far - I'll be going backwards as the day goes on.  lol


----------



## ShortyNBug

Good morning.  I had a rough time getting out of bed this morning so I know it's Monday!  

I couldn't get my computer to do what I needed it to for on of my assignments last night so I never got back on here.  So sorry.  I'll try to get back and hit the posts I want to comment on after I get things going here at work this morning.

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.  It went by too fast like most.  

QOTD 3/22:  Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"?  Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work?  And if so, is it working?  


I consider my "pooch" my trouble spot.  It's that area of my stomach right below the belly button.  I think I've tried everything to reduce it but I don't stick with it long and that may be why it never works.  It is at it's smallest in my (adult with children) life so I'm happy but would do sit ups til the cows came home if I knew that would take care of it.  

How about you?  

Have a great week!


----------



## mikamah

ShortyNBug said:


> QOTD:  Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why?  What's your favorite meal there?


We love the Crystal Palace buffet.  I like to do a late lunch or early dinner on an all day MK day, and we always relax and regroup.  The food is great, the character interaction has always been awesome, and we're right in the middle of MK.  Often we're watching the castle show while we're waiting for our table.  50s prime time is another fav. We've been twice, and had great waiters each time, with lots of joking and interaction.  I think I had the chicken pot pie both times, which is good.  Coral reef was excellent too, I had blackened catfish with pepper jack grits and it was awesome.  I'm not a picky eater, and I think I'm easy to please, and we have been very happy with all the restaurants we've eaten at.  
I love reading everyone's favorites to get ideas for our next trip.



happysmyly said:


> Well - I got home late last night... it's been 2 weeks without a computer and when I weighed this morning I am up 3.5 pounds!  I was thrilled--I was sure with the stress of the funeral and clearing out Gpas stuff, the driving and 2 days at Dland that I would be up more than that - so I gave up my 25 lb clippie til I once again have lost those pounds.
> 
> I must say that I really missed being 'here' and the accountability that I have come to depend on with my computer.  I keep track of everything at SparkPeople and I have a spreadsheet as well - which helps me notice my patterns.  The Spark stuff helps me to make sure that I get in enough protein and helps remind me to get in enough fruits and veggies as well as a water tracker.
> 
> I am exhausted and have a really bad cold--with a terrible earache--so today I am just taking the day off--resting, getting lots of liquids, soups and whatever else sounds good (which not much does).  I hope to be able to exercise tomorrow at least a little bit--since I haven't done any 'real' exercise for the 2 weeks I was gone--too busy with other stuff.


I'm glad everything went ok for you, and you were able to have some down time at disneyland.  It's so hard to lose someone we love, but it's nice to spend time with family through it all.  Welcome back, and nice job on the minimal gain.  You'll have that clippie back in no time.  



pjlla said:


> As I was reading this post on my email, I missed who was posting it... but when I read about the C25K mention, I figured it was you!  I am SO proud of you just IGNORING the other people around and getting in the ZONE of running!  It is hard when you think you might be observed because I think it is a natural tendency to think that others are judging and criticizing (at least in my head it seems that way).... but you went ahead and didn't let that stop you.  WAY TO GO!!


Thanks Pamela.  We love 50s prime time.  I bet your son would love it.  I've read other's who don't get a very good server not being as happy, but we've been twice and always had fun.  You must be having so much fun planning your trip.  Southwest airfares come out tomorrow, so I think I"m going to book my airfare for august then!  I can't wait.  



seashell724 said:


> I just want to say hi and to encourage everyone this week to make smart choices all around. (Including myself!)
> You all are keeping me motivated so keep it up, up, up and keep your weight down, down, down!


Hello!  Amen to this!



maiziezoe said:


> I went to visit my grandma in the hospital today. My dad was there and told my grandma that I have lost 30+ pounds since Christmas. My grandma looked at me and said, "you have lost more than 30 pounds since Christmas? Oh Annie, you must have been *HUGE*!!!! Were you *THAT* big?? You must have been huge... you rollie pollie!"
> 
> At first I was a little.... sad... shocked... but then I laughed and said, "Yes, grandma... I was 30 pounds BIGGER then I am now!!"
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to see her and when she is gone, those words will play back in my head and I will giggle.


Yes you will giggle about it one day.  My siblings and I often will quote my mom, funny things she said, or irritating little things she said, that are funny now, to make each other laugh.  Those memories are treasures.  I'm glad you were able to visit with her. 



corinnak said:


> When I was preparing to run the 2009 Half marathon - this was when I was 45 or 50 pounds heavier than I am now - I knew I was looking at a solo trip, which made me nervous because of the race - I didn't know what it would take out of me, what I would do if I got injured and was alone, etc. etc.  So I thought I might ask my mom to go with me.  We live in different states and don't see each other too often.  So I called her up and told her I was going to do this race in Florida (sussing her out before I asked her to go with me!) and she said: "What???  That's a long way."  ME:  Yeah, mom, I know.  I'm training for it.  Her:  But.....you don't have a runner's body!!"  I was shocked.  I don't even remember what I said, but I sure as heck didn't ask her to go with me on that trip.  I didn't need that kind of negativity in my room!  If I had it to do over again, I'd say to her "They don't just hand out 'Runner's Bodies' for free, you know!  They look like that from years of running and eating right!"  So I talked to her the other day and you know what she says to me?  "I've started running.  You've had so much success with it, I figure I could try it."  I resisted the urge to say "But Mom, YOU don't have a runner's body!!"


 Moms, gotta love them.

Have a great monday!


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> *Jenanderson!!!!!* - Congratulations on finishing your first race!  You are definitely, definitely a runner, and judging from that picture, you would fit right in at any race I have ever done.  You look fantastic and happy, slim and strong!  Thanks for sharing your picture and your success!!!
> 
> I know it is not your goal to come in first or top 10, but you truly never know what may happen once you start getting excited about running.  You don't know what latent talent you may uncover.  When I started, I always wanted to avoid being last.  Now, I am actually in the running for winning my age group sometimes - depending on the size of the race and who shows up.    It hasn't happened yet, but I am still hoping it does one of these days.
> 
> And I have a story about looking like a runner, if it's not too self-indulgent.  Or yeah, even if it is:
> 
> When I was preparing to run the 2009 Half marathon - this was when I was 45 or 50 pounds heavier than I am now - I knew I was looking at a solo trip, which made me nervous because of the race - I didn't know what it would take out of me, what I would do if I got injured and was alone, etc. etc.  So I thought I might ask my mom to go with me.  We live in different states and don't see each other too often.  So I called her up and told her I was going to do this race in Florida (sussing her out before I asked her to go with me!) and she said: "What???  That's a long way."  ME:  Yeah, mom, I know.  I'm training for it.  Her:  But.....you don't have a runner's body!!"  I was shocked.  I don't even remember what I said, but I sure as heck didn't ask her to go with me on that trip.  I didn't need that kind of negativity in my room!  If I had it to do over again, I'd say to her "They don't just hand out 'Runner's Bodies' for free, you know!  They look like that from years of running and eating right!"  So I talked to her the other day and you know what she says to me?  "I've started running.  You've had so much success with it, I figure I could try it."  I resisted the urge to say "But Mom, YOU don't have a runner's body!!"



It is so funny to think of myself as a runner but I think I am finally comfortable with it.  I owe so much of the success to everyone here...including you!  I can't believe all the encouragement and advice I found on this thread.  So....THANKS!  

I love your story about your mom - it is so amazing what some people say regarding weight loss or the running.  My mom just rolled her eyes at me when I said I was going to start running.  As I trained these past months, she reminded me over and over that runners ruin their knees and that it is silly to do this to my body.  Then, on Saturday after the race, she called and wanted to know all about how I did and if I am hooked on running.  She sounded so amazed that I did it.  Wait until she hears that I am training for a half marathon!  That ought to blow her away!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD 3/22: My "pooch" is definitely my spot that just doesn't seem to go away. It is smaller but still sticks out. I had 2 c-sections so that's probably part of the problem. I need to do more crunches and hop back on my elliptical more. I have noticed that when I do the WATP Slim and Sleek 3 mile that it feels smaller due to holding in those stomach muscles.

Dreading getting on the scale this morning as I know I overdid it this weekend so it's back to work later today.

Off to do taxes at 11 and then shopping for DD1s communion gift. It was going to be piercing her ears but then we remembered that she can't wear earrings during soccer season. So it will be a digital camera as hers broke. She was upset about having to wait to get her ears pierced but said it will be something to look forward to.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  Trouble spot.  Like everyone I would like to see my Mommy pooch go away, but I fear it never will.  I suspect much of it is loose skin as my boys really stretched it out and being overweight didn't help.  I do notice that I also have trouble spots in my upper arms too.  I guess I just need to keep losing all over in hopes to get rid of them all.  As I've said in the past, I am not a fan of exercise per se.  I'm not in bad shape as we cut and split our own wood and do all projects around our house and with our vehicles.  I guess I get alot of Vermont exercise


----------



## ShortyNBug

First of all I want to thank everyone for letting me in on the can't miss restaurants. That should be helpful when planning our ADRs.  


jenanderson said:


> *I AM A RUNNER!*



Good luck with the training.  I think you look wonderful.  And so happy!  I'm going to be running my first 5K in May so if you have any helpful hints or tips I'm all ears!




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning Friends.    I hope everyone is well.   After a really bad week I had a great night out Friday with DIS friends from the podcast.



How fun to meet with DIS friends!  Glad you had a great time.  And way to go on the new clippie!  



pjlla said:


> Well.... I tried eating a bit more yesterday too... I ended the day feeling REALLY FULL and I did use all of my points plus a few Flex points.  But I didn't feel GUILTY about it and that is a BIG change.  And *GUESS WHAT??......*  After eating MORE than normal for just two days.... I got on the scale this morning and it showed me *down* more than a full POUND from Friday!!   Go figure!  Hopefully I can hold onto that loss and maybe drop a bit more before next weigh-in??



Sometimes our body needs a little wake up and eating more is what it takes. I bet it'll still be gone and I'll cross my fingers it takes a few friends with it!



happysmyly said:


> Well - I got home late last night... it's been 2 weeks without a computer and when I weighed this morning I am up 3.5 pounds!  I was thrilled--I was sure with the stress of the funeral and clearing out Gpas stuff, the driving and 2 days at Dland that I would be up more than that - so I gave up my 25 lb clippie til I once again have lost those pounds.



I'm pretty sure I couldn't survive that long without my computer. Pretty sad, I know.  Way to go on only having a slight gain.  Stress alone makes me gain bunches.  I'd say you did good!



maiziezoe said:


> Funny story... well, funny now that the shock has worn off.
> 
> I went to visit my grandma in the hospital today. My dad was there and told my grandma that I have lost 30+ pounds since Christmas. My grandma looked at me and said, "you have lost more than 30 pounds since Christmas? Oh Annie, you must have been *HUGE*!!!! Were you *THAT* big?? You must have been huge... you rollie pollie!"
> 
> At first I was a little.... sad... shocked... but then I laughed and said, "Yes, grandma... I was 30 pounds BIGGER then I am now!!"
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to see her and when she is gone, those words will play back in my head and I will giggle.
> 
> *QOTD: Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why? What's your favorite meal there?*



Sometimes people say the darnest things.  I was told the other day I look amazing and the lady started listing off things she loved about my "new" look.  I had to think, "what did you think I looked like before..jeepers!"   It's hard to take a compliment when it's said strangely like that.  Glad you can laugh about it though!  



corinnak said:


> I lost two pounds!  I really didn't mean to and expected to be UP two pounds when I got on the scale.
> 
> When I started, I always wanted to avoid being last.  Now, I am actually in the running for winning my age group sometimes - depending on the size of the race and who shows up.    It hasn't happened yet, but I am still hoping it does one of these days.



Way to go on the loss!  I'm running my first 5K soon and my goal is also to not come in last.  What's a good time goal to strive for for a first race?  Should I just concentrate on finishing this first one and work on times later?  And what a funny story about your mom!  Glad to see your good habits rubbed off on her now!


----------



## kimara

ok, i seldom post, but i did miss you BL disboarders.  when ever i need a motivational moment i just read a few entries and it helps SO much.  thanks for being here.
after the trips for the funeral, disneyland and a get-away weekend with DH, i was afraid to step on the scale.  i tried to make good food choices, but i didn't exercise and i still ate some yummy, fun, not-so-good-for-me foods.  i was only up 1 lb. and i'm hoping if i jump back on program i will drop it quickly.

non-scale victory story:  i live in a small town 100 miles from a mall or any other clothes store.  i have lost a little over 25 lbs this BL challenge.  while in san diego for grandpa's funeral i left my kids with DH and went to buy a new pair of jeans.  i tried size 18 first, cuz that is the size i thought i still was.  nope.  then tried some 16s, thrilled to be back in non-plus size.  nope.  size 14!!!  SO thrilled.  the dressing room lady laughed at me cuz i started with 18s and needed 14s.  it was fun and i shopped for much longer than i planned.  it was a store i figured had vanity sizing, but i was still happy.  then when in a different store this past weekend on my get-away with DH, i tried some jeans and i know this store doesn't do the vanity sizes.  still a 14.  ok, it is a tighter 14, but the 16's were a little too baggy.  SO happy for this NSV that the 1 lb up doesn't matter much.  

monday's QOTD:  i miss my flat tummy.  that stupid "pooch".  it has gotten lots smaller with the last 25lbs gone, but after 4 kids i don't expect it to ever go away completely.  oh well, it was a good trade, cuz i love my kids and they were worth it.  (maybe i'll feel differently when swimsuit season comes back 

hugs and thanks to all of you


----------



## Graciesmom77

Hello everyone, I hope you all had a great weekend.

We had a good weekend here. Friday night I went into my daughters room around 10:30 and told her to get dressed we were going out. She was so excited. I took her to Walmart for the release party for Twilight New Moon. I bought her a shirt and bag and necklace and the store had trivia and she won a metal Edward water bottle (which I want and she won't let me have lol). They also passed out Twilight postcards, a little poster, temp ta tattoos and stickers to the 1st 100 people in line so she got that as well. Then they had a big sheet cake and soda and chips. Gracie brought me back cake and I only took one bite! I would marry cake if it were legal, so I was pretty proud of myself. At midnight they released the movie and we bought it. She thought we were going home after that but I suprised her again and took her to Steak and Shake. I had a salad and gave Gracie my chicken, so I was proud of myself there too! Especially since the grilled cheese was calling my name! It was a great night and since we never do anything just the 2 of us, I think its something she'll always remember!

Saturday night was fun but I didn't do well on food. We had a Twilight  Movie Party (no we aren't Twilight fans here) and we made italian food. We had cheese ravioli and salad and garlic bread. I ate but didnt over eat. Then a friend who had came to the party brought cannolis and ice cream for dessert and I ate both! The party was fun but I wish I could have done better on food!

I hope everyone is doing great. I am off to go exercise.


----------



## corinnak

Jenanderson - I forgot to say:  You can definitely do a half marathon!  Once you get to 4-5 miles (which you are at!) it is not so tough as it was to add on another mile to your long run each week and build that endurance.

I know of a few local half marathons - June may be coming up quickly for you to feel comfortable racing, but I'm doing the Heart of the City Half and the Team Ortho Minneapolis half.  They are back to back so I am hoping to run each one with someone for fun and support.

There are bound to be some good local ones in the fall as well.  Monster Dash Half Marathon leaps to mind.  

Lynsey - Thanks!  I am trying to maintain now, so a loss of 2 pounds is really...not what I meant to do!!!  Still, I can't help but prefer it to gaining 2!  

Your first 5K!  There is nothing more exciting!    The thing about finish times is that they depend on so very many things - weather, age, gender, body structure, weight, training, and even starting too fast, etc. etc.  

Most people who run the whole thing finish a 5K between 20 and 40 minutes, so there is a wide range of normal.  The fastest ones will finish under 20.  There are always people who finish over 40, too.  For me, getting under 30 minutes was a huge goal that took a long time and a lot of work to accomplish.  Some people run faster than that their very first race!

For your first race, you really have no idea where you fall in this spectrum and there's so much new going on that really, the main idea is to finish!  Whatever you do will be a personal record and you can try to be faster than your previous self the next time you race that distance.  



Now I gotta catch up on the QOTD!  Lynsey - would it be ok to poach your Favorite disney restaurant question for the WISH Monday Mixer?  What a great question!


3/19 Friday QOTD: When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you? Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others?

Count me among the ranks of the Weight Watchers.  It is a solid program that gets the job done for me.  When I resolved to lose, I had been on WW off and on for years, and had been off for a while.  I realized that when I follow the WW plan, I always lose.  When I "try to eat less" it doesn't go so well or last long.  The online tracking and community have been great this time around.

My dad and his wife did Nutrisystem and made a big deal about it, like they wanted us to all sign on as well or something.  Well, they went off it and at least my stepmom gained back 20 pounds that she's trying to lose again.  It's so easy to regain.  I feel like I need a program I can follow for life, because I NEED to pay attention to what I'm doing for life.


3/20 Saturday QOTD : Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.


No, it's been expensive.  Especially the running.  But it's been worth it because my quality of life now is 100% better than it was 3 years ago.  I'm not depressed.  I feel energetic and happy most of the time.  I feel good about my body.  And I'm getting value out of the Y membership and the WW etools I was spending money on and using very little for a while there.    Foolish not to cancel, but apparently I was holding onto hope that I'd get it together.  


3/21 Sunday QOTD: Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why? What's your favorite meal there?

I'll second the Rose & Crown's vegetarian pot pie.  Divine!!!  We got the Scotch flight there and - wow, that was fun too!

I love the noodle bowl at Brown Derby and I think that Sci Fi is very, very fun as well, though the food....well, it's OK.

In Magic Kingdom, I love to go to the Plaza restaurant.  It is small and cute and has Art Nouveau styling.  Which I adore.  Plus the meals there are not huge.  I like the vegetarian sandwich and the chili.

We are also big fans of Boma.

3/22 Monday QOTD: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working?

Oh, I could go on all day about my trouble spots. I will try not to.    I have a mom-tummy, for sure.  I am not sure there is anything that can be done.  I have been very good about core strengthening - you can see my muscles under there.  But the outerlayer is still soft.  I always say it is like a jawbreaker wrapped in a marshmallow.   

I also wish I had more of a waist.  My hips are not a lot bigger than my waist, so I look kind of straight up and down.  I am just pleased that my waist is finally under 35" and that my hip to waist ratio is under the "abdominal obesity" threshold at last.  Seriously, I don't know what else I can do.  My weight is healthy, my abs are strong, my body fat is a fairly lean 18%.  If I don't have a waist now, I don't know that I ever will unless I get it surgically installed.   

The part I am working on most now are my arms and back.  I see definite improvement in my arms - I have some muscle definition.  I want my delts to be a little more defined, and could use some more tricep strength, but I am really feeling good about the changes there.


----------



## ShortyNBug

corinnak said:


> Lynsey - Thanks!  I am trying to maintain now, so a loss of 2 pounds is really...not what I meant to do!!!  Still, I can't help but prefer it to gaining 2!
> 
> Your first 5K!  There is nothing more exciting!    The thing about finish times is that they depend on so very many things - weather, age, gender, body structure, weight, training, and even starting too fast, etc. etc.
> 
> Most people who run the whole thing finish a 5K between 20 and 40 minutes, so there is a wide range of normal.  The fastest ones will finish under 20.  There are always people who finish over 40, too.  For me, getting under 30 minutes was a huge goal that took a long time and a lot of work to accomplish.  Some people run faster than that their very first race!
> 
> For your first race, you really have no idea where you fall in this spectrum and there's so much new going on that really, the main idea is to finish!  Whatever you do will be a personal record and you can try to be faster than your previous self the next time you race that distance.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I gotta catch up on the QOTD!  Lynsey - would it be ok to poach your Favorite disney restaurant question for the WISH Monday Mixer?  What a great question!



Thanks for all of your help!  I'm secretly hoping to be under 35 minutes but who knows if that will happen.  I have no idea what kind of course it is or what the weather will do like you said.  I'd LOVE to be at 10 minute miles by then but I'm far too slow for that.  So, like I said, I just want to finish this one and we'll see what happens next time.  IF there is a next time.  

And steal away!  I'm glad people are liking the questions. It's hard going after so many other great coaches and still finding something new to talk about.


----------



## jennz

my3princes said:


> DH is using the mega men sport vitamin package, whey protein shakes after workouts and protein bars for snacks (32 grams of protein per bar)



Thanks for the info!  DH is using the same vitamins.  He's drinking Accelerade after his workouts.  I'll have to check the protein in his bars.



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.  The next 7 weeks are really going to be a big challenge.  NJ is in a big problem with  money and all the schools have been hit are with budget cuts.  It is also teacher bashing week and it has really been upsetting for my dh and I.  It is going to be hard to watch a lot of good teachers losing their jobs.
> 
> 
> Throw on top of that in 7 weeks my 4 classes are taking their Advanced Placement test.  After their tests from Wed I have no idea how they are going to do on this big test but I will be pushing them for the next 7 weeks.
> 
> Because of the snow my spring break is down from 10 days to 7.  BUT anyone who has norefundable tickets to somewhere can go for the full 10 days if they take personal days or unpaid.  We weren't going anywhere so I am stuck.  We will be losing 4 people in our department for the break.  I think the people who will be in will be very busy.
> 
> Last night I went back to my school to see their spring musical.  It was "Pippin" from the 70's.  I had seen it back when it was on Broadway and have the cd so I have listened to the music.  I really enjoyed it.  I think it could have used a little more rehersal.  There were a couple of misteps but was a lot of fun.  I had a smile on my face all evening.  They did a nice job.
> 
> 
> Nice weather here.  Am going out with some friends for lunch today.  The dh in this couple had a stroke last April.  We have not seen them since Nov so I am wondering how he is doing.  We have been trying to see them since Feb but with all the snow and crazy weather we have not been able to find a time.  Dh and I are worried about how this meeting is going to go.  He was upset about something the last couple of time dh spoke ot him and last week he yelled at dh on the phone.  Dh didn't argue.  He just told hiim I was serving dinner so they had to end the phone call.  We think it has to do with the fact that he may be frustrated with his progress and taking it out on certain other things.
> 
> Well I am off to eat breakfast and get some things done.  Dh left an hour ago to work on df's house.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Thanks for lettin g me vent this  morning.



Dona  Very stressful time for you and you don't have much control at all.  Vent any time!!



mikamah said:


> Forgot to say Welcome Shortynbug and thanks for coaching this week!!
> 
> Jennz- love that new clippie!!
> 
> Pjlla- Sorry  you are struggling with those last few pounds.  Listening to all the exercise you do, I would wonder if maybe you should be eating more of the activity points you earn.  It might help if you tried to eat them as you earn them this week.  Sometimes, like with that Wendie plan, the metabolism will increase as you give it more fuel, and continue to burn in the following days when you decrease again.  Hang in there.  You are doing so great.



Thanks!  



maiziezoe said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> DD is feeling better today but the DH has the flu. Oy, what is it with men when they get sick. My hubby turns into a complete baby.
> 
> I'm feeling a little bummed today (my 93 year old grandma is in the hospital with heart failure and I can't go visit because of my sick family  ) and it's snowing today so I spent the morning ordering clothes for Easter. I bought a skirt from Old Navy in a size 16. At Christmas, I was wearing a size 24.
> 
> I did the 5 Mile WATP boost walk or whatever it is called. Then I worked the resistance bands. It felt good to do a real work out again.
> 
> *QOTD 3/20: Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.
> *
> 
> I've spent quite a bit of money. I joined ww.com, bought a few Wii workout games, a couple WATP videos, Billy Blanks video, a watch that tells me how many calories I burn, new ankle weights and wrist weights and earlier this week, I joined the gym.
> 
> But, getting healthy is going to extend my life so it is worth every stinking penny I spend to get healthy.



Just think how much you AREN'T spending on doctors, hospitals, meds, etc (unless of course you injure yourself working out!)


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Hi Everyone!  Wanted to let you know I'm still around, but I've been SO busy and haven't had a chance to even read this thread and I miss it and all of you.  I'm still OP, but it's been a struggle the last week and I really need to get back involved with the thread so I can get re-motivated with all of you.  I've been hanging on by my teeth!  I even forgot to send my weight on Friday to LuvBaloo!!!  I'm off to do that right now and though I still have lots of reports to write this week, next week is spring break (woo hoo!) and I plan on doing lots of catching up.


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> The last few pounds really are the toughest.  Seems like when we are at a weight our bodies like, they are very stingy with that "precious" fat!  Seriously, Nicole and Pamela, you BOTH look gorgeous at your current weights!  You may need to try a variety of things to kick the last few ounces to the curb - I know you both know that sometimes the answer isn't pushing harder or eating less.  Sometimes it is, but not always.  I have a new example of this from just last week:
> 
> I stepped on the scale and had seriously felt like eating the house all week long - I had even increased my daily points by +2 for the week, and used all the dailies, all the weeklies and a handful of activity points.  I had not been working out hard.  I was still taking it easy recovering from the princess, so shorter, easier runs and some but not a lot of weight training.  I lost two pounds!  I really didn't mean to and expected to be UP two pounds when I got on the scale.  The trainer in my fit club says that if you're stalled out, you may need to spend more of your workout time in "zone 2" she calls it.  It's that really comfortable level of exertion - the kind that has you breathing a bit but still feeling like you could do it all day long.
> 
> Pamela- hopefully changing it up with splurging less on the weekends and having slightly higher points values during the week will change things up so you'll finally see that loss you've got coming!
> 
> 
> When I was preparing to run the 2009 Half marathon - this was when I was 45 or 50 pounds heavier than I am now - I knew I was looking at a solo trip, which made me nervous because of the race - I didn't know what it would take out of me, what I would do if I got injured and was alone, etc. etc.  So I thought I might ask my mom to go with me.  We live in different states and don't see each other too often.  So I called her up and told her I was going to do this race in Florida (sussing her out before I asked her to go with me!) and she said: "What???  That's a long way."  ME:  Yeah, mom, I know.  I'm training for it.  Her:  But.....you don't have a runner's body!!"  I was shocked.  I don't even remember what I said, but I sure as heck didn't ask her to go with me on that trip.  I didn't need that kind of negativity in my room!  If I had it to do over again, I'd say to her "They don't just hand out 'Runner's Bodies' for free, you know!  They look like that from years of running and eating right!"  So I talked to her the other day and you know what she says to me?  "I've started running.  You've had so much success with it, I figure I could try it."  I resisted the urge to say "But Mom, YOU don't have a runner's body!!"



Thanks for the nice compliment and the words of encouragement.  

Nice job biting your tongue and not throwing Mom's words back at her!  But isn't it nice to know that you have inspired her to get healthier!



ShortyNBug said:


> Good morning.  I had a rough time getting out of bed this morning so I know it's Monday!
> 
> I couldn't get my computer to do what I needed it to for on of my assignments last night so I never got back on here.  So sorry.  I'll try to get back and hit the posts I want to comment on after I get things going here at work this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.  It went by too fast like most.
> 
> QOTD 3/22:  Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"?  Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work?  And if so, is it working?
> 
> 
> I consider my "pooch" my trouble spot.  It's that area of my stomach right below the belly button.  I think I've tried everything to reduce it but I don't stick with it long and that may be why it never works.  It is at it's smallest in my (adult with children) life so I'm happy but would do sit ups til the cows came home if I knew that would take care of it.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> Have a great week!



Without a doubt, my trouble spot, like many of you, is my lower tummy area.  Two pregnancies and LOTS of weight gained and a few added years, and that area will NEVER be the same (at least not without surgery).  I think that is why I have lowered my goal weight a few times... just to compensate for the extra flesh around there.  I guess I figure if there is less fat under the skin, it will appear flatter.  I am doing core exercise in my circuit training class (not much on my own... I am wimpy) and hopefully that will improve the look of the area.... but it will  NEVER be a bikini belly.... EVER.  


I had a busy crazy morning.  DS reminded me as he ran for the bus... "Mom... my camp form is due today!!"  I went home and pulled it from the fridge and filled it out and drove to school with it.  But of course, he hadn't given me the PHYSICAL form, which needed a doctor's signature!  So I had to drive 30 minutes to the doctor's office (in my exercise clothes!!) to get what I needed.  Then while I was in town I figured I had better grab the few groceries that we needed.... and a quick stop at Goodwill while I was next to it.... and my morning got away from me!  Fortunately I had already folded and put away THREE loads of laundry before getting the kids off to school!  So that wasn't waiting for me. But now I've put away the groceries, cleaned up the kitchen, had lunch, caught up on email... and STILL not done my exercise!!  I'll get to it eventually....

It will be a fairly relaxing week around here, as DD has a week long break from swim training!  I will still go to my circuit training class at the Y on Tuesday and Thursday, but I will exercise at home on the other days.  No sense in driving 30 minutes each way if I don't really need to!

*Looking forward to the start of Dancing with the Stars!  BTW, if you don't know me very well, here is a fun trivia question.....

I share a  full name (first and last) with one of this year's female celebrity dancers.  What is my name??......................*P


----------



## Rose&Mike

Pamela--thanks for the recipe.

Qoftheday--my trouble area is my core. Seriously, I have (had) terrible posture, no back muscles, no ab muscles. I have been doing strength training for several weeks, and I have noticed such a difference. I am almost able to get a flat back now during some of the exercises, I stand up much straighter, I find myself "tucking my abs, belly button to spine" a lot more, and I can actually tell it's doing something. I am doing the full body strength and have not had the courage to do the butts and guts class yet, but I'm thinking about it. My weight loss has slowed down, but I feel soooo much stronger, so I am not complaining!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## maiziezoe

kimara said:


> ok, i seldom post, but i did miss you BL disboarders.  when ever i need a motivational moment i just read a few entries and it helps SO much.  thanks for being here.
> after the trips for the funeral, disneyland and a get-away weekend with DH, i was afraid to step on the scale.  i tried to make good food choices, but i didn't exercise and i still ate some yummy, fun, not-so-good-for-me foods.  i was only up 1 lb. and i'm hoping if i jump back on program i will drop it quickly.
> 
> non-scale victory story:  i live in a small town 100 miles from a mall or any other clothes store.  i have lost a little over 25 lbs this BL challenge.  while in san diego for grandpa's funeral i left my kids with DH and went to buy a new pair of jeans.  i tried size 18 first, cuz that is the size i thought i still was.  nope.  then tried some 16s, thrilled to be back in non-plus size.  nope.  size 14!!!  SO thrilled.  the dressing room lady laughed at me cuz i started with 18s and needed 14s.  it was fun and i shopped for much longer than i planned.  it was a store i figured had vanity sizing, but i was still happy.  then when in a different store this past weekend on my get-away with DH, i tried some jeans and i know this store doesn't do the vanity sizes.  still a 14.  ok, it is a tighter 14, but the 16's were a little too baggy.  SO happy for this NSV that the 1 lb up doesn't matter much.
> 
> monday's QOTD:  i miss my flat tummy.  that stupid "pooch".  it has gotten lots smaller with the last 25lbs gone, but after 4 kids i don't expect it to ever go away completely.  oh well, it was a good trade, cuz i love my kids and they were worth it.  (maybe i'll feel differently when swimsuit season comes back
> 
> hugs and thanks to all of you



Congrats on your new jeans!!!  



Graciesmom77 said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you all had a great weekend.
> 
> We had a good weekend here. Friday night I went into my daughters room around 10:30 and told her to get dressed we were going out. She was so excited. I took her to Walmart for the release party for Twilight New Moon. I bought her a shirt and bag and necklace and the store had trivia and she won a metal Edward water bottle (which I want and she won't let me have lol). They also passed out Twilight postcards, a little poster, temp ta tattoos and stickers to the 1st 100 people in line so she got that as well. Then they had a big sheet cake and soda and chips. Gracie brought me back cake and I only took one bite! I would marry cake if it were legal, so I was pretty proud of myself. At midnight they released the movie and we bought it. She thought we were going home after that but I suprised her again and took her to Steak and Shake. I had a salad and gave Gracie my chicken, so I was proud of myself there too! Especially since the grilled cheese was calling my name! It was a great night and since we never do anything just the 2 of us, I think its something she'll always remember!
> 
> Saturday night was fun but I didn't do well on food. We had a Twilight  Movie Party (no we aren't Twilight fans here) and we made italian food. We had cheese ravioli and salad and garlic bread. I ate but didnt over eat. Then a friend who had came to the party brought cannolis and ice cream for dessert and I ate both! The party was fun but I wish I could have done better on food!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great. I am off to go exercise.



What wonderful memories you have created with your daughter. I took my 13 and 21 year old kids to the midnight showing of New Moon when it came out at the theater. We went super early (like, 4 hours early) and sat amongst the teenagers (I would have rather sat with the women my age)... it was such an amazing time. And... I found out I am not the only person on the planet who is team Jasper (and team Alice). The 16 year old girl I was sitting next to was also team Jasper and I let her write on my hands with marker... to show our love for Jas. 



pjlla said:


> Thanks for the nice compliment and the words of encouragement.
> 
> Nice job biting your tongue and not throwing Mom's words back at her!  But isn't it nice to know that you have inspired her to get healthier!
> 
> 
> 
> Without a doubt, my trouble spot, like many of you, is my lower tummy area.  Two pregnancies and LOTS of weight gained and a few added years, and that area will NEVER be the same (at least not without surgery).  I think that is why I have lowered my goal weight a few times... just to compensate for the extra flesh around there.  I guess I figure if there is less fat under the skin, it will appear flatter.  I am doing core exercise in my circuit training class (not much on my own... I am wimpy) and hopefully that will improve the look of the area.... but it will  NEVER be a bikini belly.... EVER.
> 
> 
> I had a busy crazy morning.  DS reminded me as he ran for the bus... "Mom... my camp form is due today!!"  I went home and pulled it from the fridge and filled it out and drove to school with it.  But of course, he hadn't given me the PHYSICAL form, which needed a doctor's signature!  So I had to drive 30 minutes to the doctor's office (in my exercise clothes!!) to get what I needed.  Then while I was in town I figured I had better grab the few groceries that we needed.... and a quick stop at Goodwill while I was next to it.... and my morning got away from me!  Fortunately I had already folded and put away THREE loads of laundry before getting the kids off to school!  So that wasn't waiting for me. But now I've put away the groceries, cleaned up the kitchen, had lunch, caught up on email... and STILL not done my exercise!!  I'll get to it eventually....
> 
> It will be a fairly relaxing week around here, as DD has a week long break from swim training!  I will still go to my circuit training class at the Y on Tuesday and Thursday, but I will exercise at home on the other days.  No sense in driving 30 minutes each way if I don't really need to!
> 
> *Looking forward to the start of Dancing with the Stars!  BTW, if you don't know me very well, here is a fun trivia question.....
> 
> I share a  full name (first and last) with one of this year's female celebrity dancers.  What is my name??......................*P



Pam Anderson?

I am a DWTS fan too!


----------



## maiziezoe

Goooooood afternoon!!

*knocking on wood and whispering* I think the stomach flu had left the building. 

*QOTD 3/22: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working?
*

Ugh. The pooch... or as my 5 year old son calls it... my "mommy pillow". My oldest son was 10 pounds 14 ounces when he was born. He ruined my once flat tummy. Even at 105 pounds, a year after he was born, I still had my pooch. I used to do Kathy Smith Butt, Thigh and Tummy toner twice a day for a year... still had a pooch.  8 years later I had my daughter who weighed 10 pounds 6 ounces. Pooch was even more evident. My last two kids were not as big when they were born but I gained *much* more weight with them, was MUCH older and my last baby was a c-section. Pooch, pooch, pooch. My hubby told me I could have lipo when I hit my goal weight, but I wouldn't do that. My pooch, my c-section scar and my gallbladder removal scar are all landmarks on the map that is my body. Without those things, I wouldn't be the person I am today.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

renewing my commitment again today. 

I had just about given up but DH gave me the all clear to plan a trip to Disney for June!!!!!!!!!


I'M GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And DS13 has agreed to do C25K with me. He does Cross Country and when racing his friends on the playground he found out he is out of shape! 3 sprints and he was exhausted. So we are going to start running soon. 

I'm so excited I'm about to crawl out of my skin. But with the trip comes consequences that will be good for me. No eating out, no fast food, no extras. Trimming down the amount of food I cook at one time. And finding free things to do with the kids on the weekends, no shopping. So that will be walks, hikes, and bike rides. I am crazy stoked!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hi Guys!

I seem to have lost my way -- will you take me back? I'm not even sure how it happened, but I seem to have stopped working out, and I'm not even trying to count my points anymore...it's been a rough week, and if I thought it was an option, I'd quit.  But, I just gave away all my bigger clothes and bought new smaller ones, so now I have no choice but to get my act together or go around nekkid!  I feel like I need babysteps, someone to tell me today just do _____, tomorrow add_____, until I get it back together. Ridiculous, I know, but I seem to have that kind of mentality...

Maria


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I seem to have lost my way -- will you take me back? I'm not even sure how it happened, but I seem to have stopped working out, and I'm not even trying to count my points anymore...it's been a rough week, and if I thought it was an option, I'd quit.  But, I just gave away all my bigger clothes and bought new smaller ones, so now I have no choice but to get my act together or go around nekkid!  I feel like I need babysteps, someone to tell me today just do _____, tomorrow add_____, until I get it back together. Ridiculous, I know, but I seem to have that kind of mentality...
> 
> Maria



I lost my way too. But those who were once lost, are now found. 

today you just do what you can
tomorrow you will add to your mantra that today is a new day and you are going to ROCK IT!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I lost my way too. But those who were once lost, are now found.
> 
> today you just do what you can
> tomorrow you will add to your mantra that today is a new day and you are going to ROCK IT!!!



Excellent advice! I've been feeling like it would take Indiana Jones to find me and bring me back to civilization (or at least healthy living!). 

Maria


----------



## happysmyly

maiziezoe said:


> My hubby told me I could have lipo when I hit my goal weight, but I wouldn't do that. My pooch, my c-section scar and my gallbladder removal scar are all landmarks on the map that is my body. Without those things, I wouldn't be the person I am today.



I love that attitude--and am thinking of how much the map that is now is different than the map you started with--but how true--without our scars and 'landmarks' we wouldn't be the people we are.  I'll try to remember that as I start to get the saggy skin thing happening 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'M GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!



Congrats!!!  So excited for you--enjoy all the prep stuff that comes with a trip.  Please share as you plan--I've got no trip in the works right now--so would love to share your excitement 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi Guys!  I seem to have lost my way -- will you take me back?  I feel like I need babysteps, someone to tell me today just do _____, tomorrow add_____, until I get it back together. Ridiculous, I know, but I seem to have that kind of mentality...  Maria



Maria - right there with you--I've been gone for 2 weeks and today was a REALLY hard day--I have had to make it through today 1 babystep at a time--eating a banana, drinking a glass of water, and, oh my goodness, putting in that WATP DVD and actually moving my body at the same time they moved theirs on the screen was just not a fun thing today--I was not energetic or up to the level of energy that I would put into it a couple of weeks ago but am pleased that I did it.
Take those babysteps--and if you need ideas--look at page 1 - go to the COWs for some good babysteps to take   And just do what you can--if you keep coming back here - you won't have to worry about not fitting into those new clothes


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> renewing my commitment again today.
> 
> I had just about given up but DH gave me the all clear to plan a trip to Disney for June!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And DS13 has agreed to do C25K with me. He does Cross Country and when racing his friends on the playground he found out he is out of shape! 3 sprints and he was exhausted. So we are going to start running soon.
> 
> I'm so excited I'm about to crawl out of my skin. But with the trip comes consequences that will be good for me. No eating out, no fast food, no extras. Trimming down the amount of food I cook at one time. And finding free things to do with the kids on the weekends, no shopping. So that will be walks, hikes, and bike rides. I am crazy stoked!!!



Wow.... if I didn't have my May WDW weekend to look forward to, I would be SUPER jealous!  I hear you on the pre-trip budget "trim down".  We are always scrambling before a trip to reign in the budget to save a bit more so we have it to spend at Disney!  

And when you are exercising... remember to imagine yourself walking around your favorite park.  What are you seeing, what building are you passing, what can you smell?  How many steps  until you get to ____________?  Where are you headed?  Is it crowded?  Are you seeing characters?  I TOTALLY play this game in my head when I am bored on the treadmill.  I imagine myself power walking from Adventureland over to Tomorrrowland (the long way around) and grabbing Fastpasses for Space Mountain, then heading to the Railroad Station at the end of Main Street to meet the family... and then we hoof it to Splash Mountain and from there we head to..... who knows where... it is all in my mind!  I try to remember every building and ride along the way of my path.... I try to imagine the food carts (that I am passing WITHOUT stopping at  ) and smell the pretzels and popcorn and TURKEY LEGS!  I try to look down and imagine the different sidewalks and pavement of the different areas.  I try to recall the background musics (or I play my Park CDs while I walk!).  And I just remember how wonderful it will be to be there, walking all day, and NOT GETTING TIRED!!  





Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I seem to have lost my way -- will you take me back? I'm not even sure how it happened, but I seem to have stopped working out, and I'm not even trying to count my points anymore...it's been a rough week, and if I thought it was an option, I'd quit.  But, I just gave away all my bigger clothes and bought new smaller ones, so now I have no choice but to get my act together or go around nekkid!  I feel like I need babysteps, someone to tell me today just do _____, tomorrow add_____, until I get it back together. Ridiculous, I know, but I seem to have that kind of mentality...
> 
> Maria



Oh my gosh.....    I'm so sorry you are feeling this way.  I wish I could send you a bottle of motivation.  Honestly.... I think you should take it one step at a time (like you mentioned... baby steps).  Start tomorrow with a PROMISE to yourself (and me if it helps) that you will journal every bite (or even just journal one meal if you are too far gone for a full day).  Even if you eat LOUSY and OFF PLAN, at least journal it all.  Do that for a few days, until the food journaling feels natural and normal again.   Come on here and share you food journal if you think it would help keep you honest and on track.  

Renew your exercise by just getting in a 20-30 minute walk (or run) every other day this week.... no pressure... just low key.  

Head to the grocery store and shop JUST the perimeter... stock up on your favorite fruits and veggies and whole grains and lowfat/fat free dairy.  Dig out some favorite light/healthy recipes and try them again.  Find a healthy treat that you can have to look forward to.   Head to Applebee's and enjoy a WW meal that you don't have to cook or clean up from! (That is, if you are SURE you can resist the smell of fries and ribs!!  ).

Read (or re-read) some books about weight loss success, healthy eating, exercise, or something like that to help you renew your committment.

I'm sending you a PM.  


Evening all!  I STILL haven't fit in my stupid exercise today!   I am going to do 30 minutes before dinner if it KILLS me!  So I am off to do it NOW!  Dinner is mostly done, so I can finish it up quick after I meet up with my friend Jillian.... YUP.... I'm hitting the 30 day shred tonight.... wish me luck!..............P-


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Speaking of parts we hate.    I say pooch too.   Here is a funny:  It is called Poo Chi  my c-section friends should love this.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...a2DQC-ghio&h=caaadee88b356f82ceaa2d89315fbb8a


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Goooooood afternoon!!
> 
> *knocking on wood and whispering* I think the stomach flu had left the building.
> 
> *QOTD 3/22: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working?
> *
> 
> Ugh. The pooch... or as my 5 year old son calls it... my "mommy pillow". My oldest son was 10 pounds 14 ounces when he was born. He ruined my once flat tummy. Even at 105 pounds, a year after he was born, I still had my pooch. I used to do Kathy Smith Butt, Thigh and Tummy toner twice a day for a year... still had a pooch.  8 years later I had my daughter who weighed 10 pounds 6 ounces. Pooch was even more evident. My last two kids were not as big when they were born but I gained *much* more weight with them, was MUCH older and my last baby was a c-section. Pooch, pooch, pooch. My hubby told me I could have lipo when I hit my goal weight, but I wouldn't do that. My pooch, my c-section scar and my gallbladder removal scar are all landmarks on the map that is my body. Without those things, I wouldn't be the person I am today.



Hooray - stomach flu gone!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> renewing my commitment again today.
> 
> I had just about given up but DH gave me the all clear to plan a trip to Disney for June!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And DS13 has agreed to do C25K with me. He does Cross Country and when racing his friends on the playground he found out he is out of shape! 3 sprints and he was exhausted. So we are going to start running soon.
> 
> I'm so excited I'm about to crawl out of my skin. But with the trip comes consequences that will be good for me. No eating out, no fast food, no extras. Trimming down the amount of food I cook at one time. And finding free things to do with the kids on the weekends, no shopping. So that will be walks, hikes, and bike rides. I am crazy stoked!!!



Girl you've had a rough time w/that Fifth's disease.  Great job not letting it keep you down!  Didn't I read something about you going to WDW to scrapbook?  Have a no-grocery week, that might save $100 - pantry/freezer food only.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I seem to have lost my way -- will you take me back? I'm not even sure how it happened, but I seem to have stopped working out, and I'm not even trying to count my points anymore...it's been a rough week, and if I thought it was an option, I'd quit.  But, I just gave away all my bigger clothes and bought new smaller ones, so now I have no choice but to get my act together or go around nekkid!  I feel like I need babysteps, someone to tell me today just do _____, tomorrow add_____, until I get it back together. Ridiculous, I know, but I seem to have that kind of mentality...
> 
> Maria



Go back to the COW grasshopper!


----------



## redlight

maiziezoe said:


> Funny story... well, funny now that the shock has worn off.
> 
> I went to visit my grandma in the hospital today. My dad was there and told my grandma that I have lost 30+ pounds since Christmas. My grandma looked at me and said, "you have lost more than 30 pounds since Christmas? Oh Annie, you must have been *HUGE*!!!! Were you *THAT* big?? You must have been huge... you rollie pollie!"
> 
> At first I was a little.... sad... shocked... but then I laughed and said, "Yes, grandma... I was 30 pounds BIGGER then I am now!!"
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to see her and when she is gone, those words will play back in my head and I will giggle.



I'm glad you are giggling about it. Ouch! I wonder myself though, I don't consider myself small now, and yet, I'm 30 pounds less than I was last year.

*QOTD 3/22: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working?*

My hips and butt are disproportionately large, so I would be smaller if I could magically remove fat from there, but I don't mind my shape too much.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Girl you've had a rough time w/that Fifth's disease.  Great job not letting it keep you down!  Didn't I read something about you going to WDW to scrapbook?  Have a no-grocery week, that might save $100 - pantry/freezer food only.



yep, that's in August with girlfriends and my mom. This trip is going to be a do-over for our Xmas trip. We were all down with the stomach bug for 4 days and it just didn't feel like Disney. We never got into a groove.


----------



## lovedvc

I've been gone since Friday night.  My computer caught a virus and had to be completely restored.  I can't believe how horrible it was to not be able to get on this site.  I felt like a junkie going through withdrawal.  I have so much catching up to do, so much to read.  I hope you all had a great weekend.  My weekend went well.  I was able to stay on target the entire time.  I'm hoping for a loss this week.


----------



## tigger813

It's been a LONGGGGG DAY!  Didn't sleep well last night and then it's been a crazy day! We got our taxes done and then headed for lunch at Ruby Tuesday's. Next we had to go to Sears and buy a new hot water heater as ours has been leaving some little puddles on the floor. It's about 16 years old so we are due. 

DD1 has dancing at 5 so we went there and I had to break her heart for the 2nd day in a row. We wanted to get her ears pierced as her communion gift this weekend. Last night we remembered that she can't have earrings during soccer season so we decided she could get them after the season ends. She cried for 30 minutes. At dancing we discovered that no jewelry is allowed for the recital so she will have to wait 2 more weeks. Cried for most of the class, almost had to take her home! I did buy her some clip ons today for Sunday so she was excited. I told her that after Sunday she can wear them to school or wherever she wants. 

DH got to watch our kids plus two of the neighbors kids for about 45 minutes while I was at dancing. My legs were sore and of course we did jumping moves in Irish step tonight! I'm EXHAUSTED! (I'm babbling and not making much sense so forgive me!)

I have 2 clients tomorrow and then DD1 has her last communion class. Time to go clean the kitchen. Don't know if I'll make it to Big Bang Theory tonight but I'm definitely taking some Tylenol PM so I can actually sleep tonight! I hope it works!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

maiziezoe said:


> Goooooood afternoon!!
> 
> *knocking on wood and whispering* I think the stomach flu had left the building.
> 
> *QOTD 3/22: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working?
> *
> 
> Ugh. The pooch... or as my 5 year old son calls it... my "mommy pillow". My oldest son was 10 pounds 14 ounces when he was born. He ruined my once flat tummy. Even at 105 pounds, a year after he was born, I still had my pooch. I used to do Kathy Smith Butt, Thigh and Tummy toner twice a day for a year... still had a pooch.  8 years later I had my daughter who weighed 10 pounds 6 ounces. Pooch was even more evident. My last two kids were not as big when they were born but I gained *much* more weight with them, was MUCH older and my last baby was a c-section. Pooch, pooch, pooch. My hubby told me I could have lipo when I hit my goal weight, but I wouldn't do that. My pooch, my c-section scar and my gallbladder removal scar are all landmarks on the map that is my body. Without those things, I wouldn't be the person I am today.



Ann you crack me up.   I posted Poo Chi a few posts back for you.   It is kinda funny for us pooch ladies.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Good evening. I'm shocked- for a Monday after break today was awesome! No recovery room visits, no restraints, no radio calls. I worked out with my trainer today and I have no muscles left in my body. It feels good.

So... I am officially losing weight for my wedding! Aaron and I talked, and we are tentatively setting a date for next June. (As in 2011.) WE are planning on the week after school lets out.


----------



## my3princes

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening. I'm shocked- for a Monday after break today was awesome! No recovery room visits, no restraints, no radio calls. I worked out with my trainer today and I have no muscles left in my body. It feels good.
> 
> So... I am officially losing weight for my wedding! Aaron and I talked, and we are tentatively setting a date for next June. (As in 2011.) WE are planning on the week after school lets out.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## redlight

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening. I'm shocked- for a Monday after break today was awesome! No recovery room visits, no restraints, no radio calls. I worked out with my trainer today and I have no muscles left in my body. It feels good.
> 
> So... I am officially losing weight for my wedding! Aaron and I talked, and we are tentatively setting a date for next June. (As in 2011.) WE are planning on the week after school lets out.


 Congratulations!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

QOTD 3/22: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working? 

Add one more to the "mommy pooch" list.  I'm not doing anything in particular about it right now.  I feel like I should be doing sit ups, but I'm a total apple and my whole middle is going to be the last to go anyway.  Like others, I figure if it hangs on even after I've lost the weight I want to lose, I'll just consider it a badge of honor.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> renewing my commitment again today.



Me, too!  And, congrats on Disney World!  Talk about motivation!



maiziezoe said:


> Ugh. The pooch... or as my 5 year old son calls it... my "mommy pillow".



That's too funny!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I seem to have lost my way -- will you take me back?



I'm right there with you!  I've mostly stayed on track with my eating, but my running has dropped off.  I went with the Nike motto and "just did it" tonight and went out to jog for 30 minutes.

It's so easy to find an excuse and I don't know how you feel, but I am tired of finding excuses not to eat right or excercise.  Yes, my youngest daughter had pneumonia -BUT, she recuperated quickly and is doing well now.  Yes, my older daughter is showing a definite hearing loss, BUT, she will likely get tubes and all will be well.  No reason to sit on my butt when she's happy and well otherwise.  Yes, I had what seemed like a billion reports to write for work, BUT if I had time to play games on my iPhone, watch TV, and bury my nose in a book, I should have found the 40 minutes I needed to go and jog.  And then get back on here and read all your wonderfully enouraging posts.  Anyways, no more excuses.  (And Worfie, hope you know that was a rant against myself, definitely not you!!!)  Just feel like I need a kick in the pants myself.


----------



## 50sjayne

ShortyNBug said:


> Just jumping on quick to post the QOTD before I get a quick run in.  (I already did Insanity while my kids were in Sunday school so I'm totally rocking this weekend!)
> 
> QOTD:  Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why?  What's your favorite meal there?
> 
> 
> I've never been there and am going to be planning my ADR's soon so I can use all the help I can get.  I have about 4 that I know for sure I want to try but give me some more ideas!  Thanks!
> 
> I'll be back a little later to reply to everyone's posts.  Have a great Sunday.





ShortyNBug said:


> Good morning.  I had a rough time getting out of bed this morning so I know it's Monday!
> 
> I couldn't get my computer to do what I needed it to for on of my assignments last night so I never got back on here.  So sorry.  I'll try to get back and hit the posts I want to comment on after I get things going here at work this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.  It went by too fast like most.
> 
> QOTD 3/22:  Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"?  Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work?  And if so, is it working?
> 
> 
> I consider my "pooch" my trouble spot.  It's that area of my stomach right below the belly button.  I think I've tried everything to reduce it but I don't stick with it long and that may be why it never works.  It is at it's smallest in my (adult with children) life so I'm happy but would do sit ups til the cows came home if I knew that would take care of it.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> Have a great week!



You guys have a lot to choose from in Disney World. I loved whitewater snacks nachos but I have heard prices have gone up since we went. I loved my corndog too(from the corn dog cart on main)-- but I have heard they shrunk! So I guess I will have to say the Tiki room's Dole whip as it was the only other place I ate and it never disappoints  We brought all our food. I guess my favorite was gourmet bacon cheeseburgers on the patio at HOJO's. That or me and Miss kitty's shared beef jerky (that I brought) at whitewater snacks.

Problem spot--lower left back. It will never be right completely although exercises and weight loss help immensely. And wearing the heel lift at work at least. Just yanked the old thing again lately and am doing better now due to concentrated efforts. That's excellent motivation though--pain like that. Scares ya skinny...
Going through the second round of hoops with the kids college--now we have to creatively pay for it so that we do ok come tax time--account hopping. Take some money out of this one to pay for it--then take some out to put back in acct. Sheesh. It shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## donac

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening. I'm shocked- for a Monday after break today was awesome! No recovery room visits, no restraints, no radio calls. I worked out with my trainer today and I have no muscles left in my body. It feels good.
> 
> So... I am officially losing weight for my wedding! Aaron and I talked, and we are tentatively setting a date for next June. (As in 2011.) WE are planning on the week after school lets out.



Congratulations That is so exciting.

When I got into school yesterday there was an email from the nurse about the annual Biggest Loser contest.  I went right down when I could signed up, paid my money and weighed in.  According to her records the last time we did this I am right where I ended.  It was up a little from Friday morning but that is understandable since I had eaten breakfast and was fully clothed so that is pretty good.  It is 10 weeks and goes until the end of May.

Ds2 is planning to stay at school and do some research with one of his professors and maybe take a couple of classes.  We had not planned on this so we are also playing the money dance here.  And I still have not done my taxes.  I will do that next week when I have a couple of days off.

Girl Scout cookies came into the house the other day.  Sunday I treated myself to a few caramel delights and yesterday I had 2 trefoils.  We will put one box of trefoils away for ds2 and I think dh is bringing the rest to school.  I told him the other day that I didn't want him bringing ice cream home along with the chocolate sauce he always gets.  We laughed about him eating ice cream in his car so he wouldn't bring them into the house.  He finished the ice cream and then got rid of the chocolate sauce. 

Well I have to go and get ready for school.


----------



## flipflopmom

Saturday, my tooth started hurting.  Sunday, it was throbbing.  I didn't sleep Sunday night, in tears.  I got to the dentist yesterday, and a tooth he had filled last year had developed a crack, and it has abcessed, as well as the one beside it.  I had my first root canal 4 years ago, and the tooth didn't make it a year after that.  They are that brittle. (grinding, hereditary, pregnancy sickness for 6 months with 2 kids)   So I now have to have 2 teeth extracted, plus the one that had had the root canal that broke off.  

#1, I am only 34, I don't want to start having false teeth already. (vanity)  #2.  This pain is worse than mid labor pains.  Seriously.  I am taking sooo much pain medication just to stay on top of it, I'm scared I'll OD. 
#3.  I only have 3 sick days left after taking 3 weeks off when Daddy had his surgery and passed away.  I wouldn't go back and take less, no way.  But I hope I can get away with only needing 3 days.  I need it done soon, so I can't wait until summer vacation.
#4 I am also scared about what this will do to my weight loss.  I felt so bad yesterday, I just cried all evening.  No exercise AT ALL yesterday.  I am supposed to run today, but I don't know if I can take the pounding or not.  Unless it improves A LOT today, I know I can't.  I am eating more carbs, b/c I need something in my stomach with all this med.  I know I'll probably have to take a week off from exercise when I do have the surgery, but maybe I won't be eating much then....  
#5 We do have dental insurance, but I am scared at how much this will cost.  

Added to my personal pain - Mom did something to her leg yesterday, not sure what.  She can't walk.  My father in law had knee replacement surgery a month ago, is recovering nicely.  The same day, my MIL came down w/ shingles and has had a relapse, plus some kind of gallbladder infection or something.  Mom and the in laws are my babysitters, so I am afraid I'll have to take some days to take care of DD2.

DD1's back is still bothering her, and she accidentally gave her little sister a black eye while playing a game with DH.. 

I am really, really stressing here. I still haven't seen my TOM friend, that usually arrives on the 20th, 21st, but sometimes stress will make me a few days late.  I PRAY that's all it is.  Send some  my way, please!


----------



## jennz

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening. I'm shocked- for a Monday after break today was awesome! No recovery room visits, no restraints, no radio calls. I worked out with my trainer today and I have no muscles left in my body. It feels good.
> 
> So... I am officially losing weight for my wedding! Aaron and I talked, and we are tentatively setting a date for next June. (As in 2011.) WE are planning on the week after school lets out.



 Congratulations!!! 



donac said:


> Congratulations That is so exciting.
> 
> When I got into school yesterday there was an email from the nurse about the annual Biggest Loser contest.  I went right down when I could signed up, paid my money and weighed in.  According to her records the last time we did this I am right where I ended.  It was up a little from Friday morning but that is understandable since I had eaten breakfast and was fully clothed so that is pretty good.  It is 10 weeks and goes until the end of May.
> 
> Ds2 is planning to stay at school and do some research with one of his professors and maybe take a couple of classes.  We had not planned on this so we are also playing the money dance here.  And I still have not done my taxes.  I will do that next week when I have a couple of days off.
> 
> Girl Scout cookies came into the house the other day.  Sunday I treated myself to a few caramel delights and yesterday I had 2 trefoils.  We will put one box of trefoils away for ds2 and I think dh is bringing the rest to school.  I told him the other day that I didn't want him bringing ice cream home along with the chocolate sauce he always gets.  We laughed about him eating ice cream in his car so he wouldn't bring them into the house.  He finished the ice cream and then got rid of the chocolate sauce.
> 
> Well I have to go and get ready for school.



What a commitment signing up for the BL - great job!  

Ah yes the money dance...sadly I know it well!    I have to do our taxes too.



flipflopmom said:


> Saturday, my tooth started hurting.  Sunday, it was throbbing.  I didn't sleep Sunday night, in tears.  I got to the dentist yesterday, and a tooth he had filled last year had developed a crack, and it has abcessed, as well as the one beside it.  I had my first root canal 4 years ago, and the tooth didn't make it a year after that.  They are that brittle. (grinding, hereditary, pregnancy sickness for 6 months with 2 kids)   So I now have to have 2 teeth extracted, plus the one that had had the root canal that broke off.
> 
> #1, I am only 34, I don't want to start having false teeth already. (vanity)  #2.  This pain is worse than mid labor pains.  Seriously.  I am taking sooo much pain medication just to stay on top of it, I'm scared I'll OD.
> #3.  I only have 3 sick days left after taking 3 weeks off when Daddy had his surgery and passed away.  I wouldn't go back and take less, no way.  But I hope I can get away with only needing 3 days.  I need it done soon, so I can't wait until summer vacation.
> #4 I am also scared about what this will do to my weight loss.  I felt so bad yesterday, I just cried all evening.  No exercise AT ALL yesterday.  I am supposed to run today, but I don't know if I can take the pounding or not.  Unless it improves A LOT today, I know I can't.  I am eating more carbs, b/c I need something in my stomach with all this med.  I know I'll probably have to take a week off from exercise when I do have the surgery, but maybe I won't be eating much then....
> #5 We do have dental insurance, but I am scared at how much this will cost.
> 
> Added to my personal pain - Mom did something to her leg yesterday, not sure what.  She can't walk.  My father in law had knee replacement surgery a month ago, is recovering nicely.  The same day, my MIL came down w/ shingles and has had a relapse, plus some kind of gallbladder infection or something.  Mom and the in laws are my babysitters, so I am afraid I'll have to take some days to take care of DD2.
> 
> DD1's back is still bothering her, and she accidentally gave her little sister a black eye while playing a game with DH..
> 
> I am really, really stressing here. I still haven't seen my TOM friend, that usually arrives on the 20th, 21st, but sometimes stress will make me a few days late.  I PRAY that's all it is.  Send some  my way, please!



  I'm so sorry you're going through all this!


----------



## jennz

Today I am doing my first every Zumba class!  I have to admit I'm nervous..can I do it?  Will I hurt myself?  DD is going with me and we're meeting a friend so I have double protection against backing out - um, I mean, getting too busy.  I'll have to take the dogs out for a walk this morning and then my Zumba, plus shopping at Wal-Mart, should get a lot of steps in!

Spring is here - my allergies are starting up.  I hope it's an easier season, I've been loving walking at the park. 

Speaking of walking I've been talking myself out of the c25k.  Why?  I don't know.  It is hard to keep a schedule, especially since dd is doing it with me.  I guess I can at least just keep on doing w2 right, that'll burn more than walking.  I think it's mental, before it got so nice and everyone came out of their houses it was easier, now it's crowded and people are looking.  Probably they're not but I feel like it, you know?  I could also just keep going, these same people will go back in there houses soon after the new weather wears off.  

Finally got a good night's sleep last night!  It's been going around the board hasn't it?  I'd been having a recurring dream that I couldn't find DH for the past week and I'd wake up upset and not be able to get back to sleep.  (My favorite lost DH dream was when I was trying to find him to tell him I booked a Disney cruise for us and I thought he'd be mad...I was telling him about my dream and he said he would be mad but then I told him my dream price for the three of us was $834 and he said book it!  )  DH and I were talking again yesterday about my dreams and started talking about our friends and their situation and thinking maybe that's what the dream was about.  Don't know if that's it but hooray no dream last night!


----------



## lovedvc

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> QOTD 3/22: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working?



My trouble spot is the same as many others, the baby tummy.  Both my boys were c-sections.  I will never forget after the first one the doctor came into the room and said your stomach muscles are incredible.  After the second one she didn't say that.  I work hard on my stomach but it only shrinks it refuses to tighten.  For years I have been calling it John and Joseph after my 2 boys.  Last year I decided to make it officially and had their names tattooed on my hip.


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> Speaking of walking I've been talking myself out of the c25k.  Why?  I don't know.  It is hard to keep a schedule, especially since dd is doing it with me.  I guess I can at least just keep on doing w2 right, that'll burn more than walking.  I think it's mental, before it got so nice and everyone came out of their houses it was easier, now it's crowded and people are looking.  Probably they're not but I feel like it, you know?  I could also just keep going, these same people will go back in there houses soon after the new weather wears off.


I felt exactly that way friday night.  I went to the track at the park after work and it was packed at the playground, and the walking track because it was so nice, and I did it, but went too fast, and got discouraged because I couldn't breathe, and thought I was never going to do it.  But sunday I went with the attitude that I am doing this for me and my health, and no matter how slow I'm going, and who is out there looking at me, I deserve to do this for me, and I went to the park, and I went at my nice slow pace, and I did the 5 minute jogs without a problem.  I also tried to remember, those people probably weren't even looking at me, but  I know exactly what you mean, and how selfconscious I felt too.  Don't give up!!  You can do it!!  Maybe you'll even work up to a disney half marathon!!!  
Have fun at Zumba, I've only heard how much fun zumba is, and what a great calorie burn.  



flipflopmom said:


> Saturday, my tooth started hurting.  Sunday, it was throbbing.  I didn't sleep Sunday night, in tears.  I got to the dentist yesterday, and a tooth he had filled last year had developed a crack, and it has abcessed, as well as the one beside it.  I had my first root canal 4 years ago, and the tooth didn't make it a year after that.  They are that brittle. (grinding, hereditary, pregnancy sickness for 6 months with 2 kids)   So I now have to have 2 teeth extracted, plus the one that had had the root canal that broke off.
> 
> #1, I am only 34, I don't want to start having false teeth already. (vanity)  #2.  This pain is worse than mid labor pains.  Seriously.  I am taking sooo much pain medication just to stay on top of it, I'm scared I'll OD.
> #3.  I only have 3 sick days left after taking 3 weeks off when Daddy had his surgery and passed away.  I wouldn't go back and take less, no way.  But I hope I can get away with only needing 3 days.  I need it done soon, so I can't wait until summer vacation.
> #4 I am also scared about what this will do to my weight loss.  I felt so bad yesterday, I just cried all evening.  No exercise AT ALL yesterday.  I am supposed to run today, but I don't know if I can take the pounding or not.  Unless it improves A LOT today, I know I can't.  I am eating more carbs, b/c I need something in my stomach with all this med.  I know I'll probably have to take a week off from exercise when I do have the surgery, but maybe I won't be eating much then....
> #5 We do have dental insurance, but I am scared at how much this will cost.
> 
> Added to my personal pain - Mom did something to her leg yesterday, not sure what.  She can't walk.  My father in law had knee replacement surgery a month ago, is recovering nicely.  The same day, my MIL came down w/ shingles and has had a relapse, plus some kind of gallbladder infection or something.  Mom and the in laws are my babysitters, so I am afraid I'll have to take some days to take care of DD2.
> 
> DD1's back is still bothering her, and she accidentally gave her little sister a black eye while playing a game with DH..
> 
> I am really, really stressing here. I still haven't seen my TOM friend, that usually arrives on the 20th, 21st, but sometimes stress will make me a few days late.  I PRAY that's all it is.  Send some  my way, please!


Wow, you've got so much going on.  Sending prayers  your way that everything works out.  Teeth are such a pain, and so expensive.  Hang in there.



ShortyNBug said:


> QOTD 3/22:  Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"?  Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work?  And if so, is it working?


I would say  mine is my muffin top, my abdomen and all around to the back.  Plus the upper back fat that pokes out around the bra if my shirt is the least bit snug.  I'm not doing anything about it, but hope as I drop some weight it will be better.   

Maria/Worphiedoodles- I hope you are doing better today. I would say to make one change a day- drink your water today, journal your food tomorrow.  Like pamela said, no matter how bad, journal every bite again, and some how that will help you to get it under control.  Come here and vent.  We are always here to listen.  

Pamela Anderson, wow, a star among us!!  Too funny.  

I just booked my airfare for august!!  I'm going to surprise michael the morning we leave.  Funny, he's been talking about water parks because we're going again to a fundraiser at the indoor water park, so we're going to do water parks and more, and go to typhoon lagoon and blizzard beach.  He loved the water so much.   Now that it's official, I can make some real plans.  I've been ok in the eating dept, and tonight I figure my exercise will be climbing the stairs to the water slide over and over again.  

Have a great day.


----------



## ShortyNBug

Good morning.  I'm going to have to do the same as yesterday and get the QOTD on here and come back later to read and reply.  Darn it anyway, people here at work think I'm actually here to do my job in the morning.

QOTD:  So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body.  Why is this spot your favorite?


----------



## lisah0711

ShortyNBug said:


> QOTD 3/20:  Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot?  I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.



I've spent quite a bit of money on DVDs, WW fees, a Body Bugg (which didn't work out for me), pedometer, and now I need a running bra and some new shoes.  But, just like the commecial says, a new lease on life thanks to healthy living . . . PRICELESS!  



jenanderson said:


> *I AM A RUNNER!*



Wow, jenanderson!  YOU ARE A RUNNER!!! Yay for you!  

Hope to see you at the Princess in 2011 -- mikamah and I have talked ourselves into do that too!  



ShortyNBug said:


> QOTD:  Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why?  What's your favorite meal there?



A first trip to WDW -- how exciting!  We love Jiko hands down as our favorite restaurant.  Everything we've had there is delicious.  Boma is great, too, and we love Artist's Point and California Grill.  The Epcot restaurants are great, too.

At DL I would say Napa Rose for the food and Blue Bayou for the wonderful atmosphere -- the swamp before you get in to the ride.



maiziezoe said:


> Funny story... well, funny now that the shock has worn off.
> 
> I went to visit my grandma in the hospital today. My dad was there and told my grandma that I have lost 30+ pounds since Christmas. My grandma looked at me and said, "you have lost more than 30 pounds since Christmas? Oh Annie, you must have been *HUGE*!!!! Were you *THAT* big?? You must have been huge... you rollie pollie!"
> 
> At first I was a little.... sad... shocked... but then I laughed and said, "Yes, grandma... I was 30 pounds BIGGER then I am now!!"
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to see her and when she is gone, those words will play back in my head and I will giggle.



Bless your heart, Ann, and bless your Grandma's heart.    I'm sorry that she said that to you but it sounds like you turned it around.   It sounds like your Dad is impressed with your hard work so give that guy an extra hug, too.  

 Hi Piglet 18!  Nice to see you!  



ShortyNBug said:


> QOTD 3/22:  Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"?  Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work?  And if so, is it working?



You mean besides everything below the neck?    They all still feel like trouble spots to me.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> renewing my commitment again today.



Yay new commitment!   And a WDW trip to boot!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I seem to have lost my way -- will you take me back? I'm not even sure how it happened, but I seem to have stopped working out, and I'm not even trying to count my points anymore...it's been a rough week, and if I thought it was an option, I'd quit.  But, I just gave away all my bigger clothes and bought new smaller ones, so now I have no choice but to get my act together or go around nekkid!  I feel like I need babysteps, someone to tell me today just do _____, tomorrow add_____, until I get it back together. Ridiculous, I know, but I seem to have that kind of mentality...
> 
> Maria



, Maria, we're here to give you all the help you need!  



jennz said:


> Go back to the COW grasshopper!



Listen to the wise master, grasshopper!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening. I'm shocked- for a Monday after break today was awesome! No recovery room visits, no restraints, no radio calls. I worked out with my trainer today and I have no muscles left in my body. It feels good.
> 
> So... I am officially losing weight for my wedding! Aaron and I talked, and we are tentatively setting a date for next June. (As in 2011.) WE are planning on the week after school lets out.



Congratulations on your engagement!  



mikamah said:


> I just booked my airfare for august!!  I'm going to surprise michael the morning we leave.  Funny, he's been talking about water parks because we're going again to a fundraiser at the indoor water park, so we're going to do water parks and more, and go to typhoon lagoon and blizzard beach.  He loved the water so much.   Now that it's official, I can make some real plans.  I've been ok in the eating dept, and tonight I figure my exercise will be climbing the stairs to the water slide over and over again.



 Surprise trip.  It is something he will remember always.  



ShortyNBug said:


> QOTD:  So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body.  Why is this spot your favorite?



I've always liked my nice big, blue eyes -- they've always stayed the same no matter how much I change!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, BL Buddies!

I journaled my entire plan for the day, now I just have to stick to it! I had a cranberry Vitamuffintop and Del Monte fruit cup for breakfast -- 3 points and I feel satisfied. My lunch will be a little later today since I have yoga at noon, but I should be ok until then. Feeling better this morning, despite the pouring rain...

QOTD: So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body. Why is this spot your favorite? 

My favorite spot is the curve on my back -- because I finally have one! I can literally see the bump on top of my bum get smaller, so that makes me happy! 

QOTD 3/22: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working? 

My trouble spot is my thighs. They are the absolute slowest to get with the losing program. I have found that the incline walking seems to make a difference, so yest, I guess I'm trying spot reduction, and it does seem to work. I'm going after the muscles underneath, and things do seem to be firming up. 

QOTD 3/20: Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.

I have spent a lot. I'm on WW online, so I have that monthly fee. I have BL dvds and wii, my running shoes, workout clothes, not to mention the trips to do WDW Half Marathons (yes, i consider that to be an essential part of my journey!). I've been having a hard time lately, but the truth is I can't even imagine what I would weigh now if I hadn't started. My weight certainly wouldn't have gone down...and although I get frustrated and fall off the wagon from time to time, I am able to get back up and keep going. 

Running shoes $120, WISH shirts $50, crossing the finish line at WDW --priceless! 

Congratulations to *Eeyore's Butterfly!* I hope you really enjoy planning your wedding, and even more planning the marriage that comes after. 

*Dona* -- I am so proud you already signed up for the BL at work. You are going to totally rock it! It is a stressful time all around for budgets that will start in July, everywhere I turn people are concerned about being laid off (my dh included), just hang in there, and be a positive force for your colleagues. You have the experience and wisdom to help everyone through!

*Kathy* -- One change a day is a great idea. It really does help to see what I'm eating. My plan for today is 2 pts over my daily, but I'm going to stick with it because I think eating those 2 pts is better overall than trying to eat less and going way over. Since yoga is at lunchtime, I have a 2pt snack before I go so my stomach won't growl through the entire class. Plus, I'm burning points in yoga -- I think it all works out. 

*flipflopmom* -- Oh my,  Hang in there, I am so sorry things are rough right now! 

*3TinksandandEeyore* -- I'll take that kick in the pants, I need it! 

*jenanderson* -- You are more than a runner, you my dear, are an athlete! You should be so proud of yourself -- You WISHed and made your dream come true! 

Thank you so much to everyone for the fabulous advice and encouragement! You guys are unbelievable, I feel so fortunate to be on this journey with you!  Today I am doing yoga at lunch, and I will go for a 30 min. walk on the TM when I get home. I may not even put the incline up much, I'm just going to move again and enjoy being in motion. 

Maria


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> Saturday, my tooth started hurting.  Sunday, it was throbbing.  I didn't sleep Sunday night, in tears.  I got to the dentist yesterday, and a tooth he had filled last year had developed a crack, and it has abcessed, as well as the one beside it.  I had my first root canal 4 years ago, and the tooth didn't make it a year after that.  They are that brittle. (grinding, hereditary, pregnancy sickness for 6 months with 2 kids)   So I now have to have 2 teeth extracted, plus the one that had had the root canal that broke off.
> 
> #1, I am only 34, I don't want to start having false teeth already. (vanity)  #2.  This pain is worse than mid labor pains.  Seriously.  I am taking sooo much pain medication just to stay on top of it, I'm scared I'll OD.
> #3.  I only have 3 sick days left after taking 3 weeks off when Daddy had his surgery and passed away.  I wouldn't go back and take less, no way.  But I hope I can get away with only needing 3 days.  I need it done soon, so I can't wait until summer vacation.
> #4 I am also scared about what this will do to my weight loss.  I felt so bad yesterday, I just cried all evening.  No exercise AT ALL yesterday.  I am supposed to run today, but I don't know if I can take the pounding or not.  Unless it improves A LOT today, I know I can't.  I am eating more carbs, b/c I need something in my stomach with all this med.  I know I'll probably have to take a week off from exercise when I do have the surgery, but maybe I won't be eating much then....
> #5 We do have dental insurance, but I am scared at how much this will cost.
> 
> Added to my personal pain - Mom did something to her leg yesterday, not sure what.  She can't walk.  My father in law had knee replacement surgery a month ago, is recovering nicely.  The same day, my MIL came down w/ shingles and has had a relapse, plus some kind of gallbladder infection or something.  Mom and the in laws are my babysitters, so I am afraid I'll have to take some days to take care of DD2.
> 
> DD1's back is still bothering her, and she accidentally gave her little sister a black eye while playing a game with DH..
> 
> I am really, really stressing here. I still haven't seen my TOM friend, that usually arrives on the 20th, 21st, but sometimes stress will make me a few days late.  I PRAY that's all it is.  Send some  my way, please!





Take a deep breath and take it one day at a time.  What strikes me is that you are trying to do it all yourself.  Can you DH stay home with the kids if need be.  We have to do that here sometimes as my off time only goes so far.  Hopefully you can have your teeth removed on a friday and that will give you a weekend to recover.  A weekend will most likely be enough time for you to feel normal again.  You can handle this, I know you can


----------



## my3princes

QOTD: So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body. Why is this spot your favorite?


Wow, tough question.  I am so tough on myself I can totally find something wrong everywhere.  I guess I'll say my butt.  Overall I'm pretty proportional, but my butt looks nice in jeans   I might get a muffin top but the butt is well covered


----------



## Rose&Mike

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening. I'm shocked- for a Monday after break today was awesome! No recovery room visits, no restraints, no radio calls. I worked out with my trainer today and I have no muscles left in my body. It feels good.
> 
> So... I am officially losing weight for my wedding! Aaron and I talked, and we are tentatively setting a date for next June. (As in 2011.) WE are planning on the week after school lets out.



Congratulations!!!

Flipflopmom-- sending good thoughts your way.

Qoftheday--I like my smile, and I've been told my bootie isn't too bad.

Here's a nsv--I no longer have to remember to pull my jeans out of the dryer when they are still wet. I actually have to leave them in the dryer to shrink up a little!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## kimara

Extra hugs and good vibes  to those who are needing love due to stress or sickness.

QOTD: So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body. Why is this spot your favorite?

I have lots of spots I love, my waist that is reappearing, my strong bum and leg muscles, my crooked-teethed smile.  But my favorite part of my body are my scars.  Even my stretch marks--they come from my babies.  I especially love this giant scare on my left side--it is huge and annoying when tags rub on it.  It is from donating my kidney to my brother.  It gave him a few more years of life.  What a privilege for me...

Have a great day and find a reason to laugh.


----------



## mikamah

ShortyNBug said:


> Good morning.  I'm going to have to do the same as yesterday and get the QOTD on here and come back later to read and reply.  Darn it anyway, people here at work think I'm actually here to do my job in the morning.
> 
> QOTD:  So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body.  Why is this spot your favorite?


Jeez, Lindsey those coworkers should know the Dis is #1!

I'd have to say  my hair is my favorite.  It's nice and thick, and I'm happy with my cut.  It too doesn't change with my weight.  I think as I'm aging, my legs would be the best part of my body.  They seem to get the most workout, and my torso seems to be thickening.  



lisah0711 said:


> Hope to see you at the Princess in 2011 -- mikamah and I have talked ourselves into do that too!


Ahhh!!!  If it's posted on the dis, we must make it happen!!  We can do it!!!!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Running shoes $120, WISH shirts $50, crossing the finish line at WDW --priceless!


Sounds like you have a great plan.  I love this!!  I can't believe I'm actually thinking of running a half marathon.  You, corinna, princessbride, and so many others have inspired me so much.  

I got out of work a little early for some me time, but 90 minutes goes by way too fast.  Have a great afternoon.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping in to say I'm back and will get caught up on the results posts tonight!

I enjoyed vacation, and did okay with food, and took the stairs instead of the elevator on the ship and was fairly active, but drank far too many tasty beverages that were loaded in calories.  I was up 6 lbs when I did a quick weigh-in this morning, and now will have to start knocking it all back off.

I enjoyed Carnival, but it is definitely less than Disney (which makes sense as it costs less than Disney).  Dining room service/food was as good as DCL, but entertainment and ship layout were not up to Disney standards.  It was still a good trip and I feel like I got what I paid for.  I'm really looking forward to my next Disney cruise in 2011

We had a great time on our excursions.  We did a SeaTrek Helmet dive in Cabo San Lucas.   I was nervous going into it, but it was really cool water around under the water.  We say a bunch of fish, a seahorse and a small eel.  I'm actually very scared of snakes/worms/anything like that, so the eel was neat but I was happy it was small (about2ft) and that it stayed inside the rocks and did not come out.
Here's a pic of me & DH under the water, with the safety diver behind us.





In Ensenada we went kayaking to LaBufadora blow hole.  I've only done kayaking on lakes before and it was great doing it on the ocean.  It was pretty wavy to get out from shore, but it was FUN! Here's a pic of DH & I with the blow hole shooting off behind us.





After I get the results posts done, I'm hoping to go back and see the QOTD I missed.

And I'm really hoping that by tomorrow the land will stop moving!  I did not expect to keep feeling like I'm on the boat for this long after getting off of it.


----------



## princessbride6205

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi Guys!
> I seem to have lost my way -- will you take me back? I'm not even sure how it happened, but I seem to have stopped working out, and I'm not even trying to count my points anymore...it's been a rough week, and if I thought it was an option, I'd quit.  But, I just gave away all my bigger clothes and bought new smaller ones, so now I have no choice but to get my act together or go around nekkid!  I feel like I need babysteps, someone to tell me today just do _____, tomorrow add_____, until I get it back together. Ridiculous, I know, but I seem to have that kind of mentality...
> Maria


Maria, of course you can always come back here! Can you add back your favorite parts of your weight loss regimen first? Whether that's running or a Wii game or favorite healthy foods. It sounds like you're starting well today with counting your food points.



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening. I'm shocked- for a Monday after break today was awesome! No recovery room visits, no restraints, no radio calls. I worked out with my trainer today and I have no muscles left in my body. It feels good.
> 
> So... I am officially losing weight for my wedding! Aaron and I talked, and we are tentatively setting a date for next June. (As in 2011.) WE are planning on the week after school lets out.


Congratulations! And I'm glad to hear about a good first day back at school.



flipflopmom said:


> Saturday, my tooth started hurting.  Sunday, it was throbbing.  I didn't sleep Sunday night, in tears.  I got to the dentist yesterday, and a tooth he had filled last year had developed a crack, and it has abcessed, as well as the one beside it.  I had my first root canal 4 years ago, and the tooth didn't make it a year after that.  They are that brittle. (grinding, hereditary, pregnancy sickness for 6 months with 2 kids)   So I now have to have 2 teeth extracted, plus the one that had had the root canal that broke off.
> 
> #1, I am only 34, I don't want to start having false teeth already. (vanity)  #2.  This pain is worse than mid labor pains.  Seriously.  I am taking sooo much pain medication just to stay on top of it, I'm scared I'll OD.
> #3.  I only have 3 sick days left after taking 3 weeks off when Daddy had his surgery and passed away.  I wouldn't go back and take less, no way.  But I hope I can get away with only needing 3 days.  I need it done soon, so I can't wait until summer vacation.
> #4 I am also scared about what this will do to my weight loss.  I felt so bad yesterday, I just cried all evening.  No exercise AT ALL yesterday.  I am supposed to run today, but I don't know if I can take the pounding or not.  Unless it improves A LOT today, I know I can't.  I am eating more carbs, b/c I need something in my stomach with all this med.  I know I'll probably have to take a week off from exercise when I do have the surgery, but maybe I won't be eating much then....
> #5 We do have dental insurance, but I am scared at how much this will cost.
> 
> Added to my personal pain - Mom did something to her leg yesterday, not sure what.  She can't walk.  My father in law had knee replacement surgery a month ago, is recovering nicely.  The same day, my MIL came down w/ shingles and has had a relapse, plus some kind of gallbladder infection or something.  Mom and the in laws are my babysitters, so I am afraid I'll have to take some days to take care of DD2.
> 
> DD1's back is still bothering her, and she accidentally gave her little sister a black eye while playing a game with DH..
> 
> I am really, really stressing here. I still haven't seen my TOM friend, that usually arrives on the 20th, 21st, but sometimes stress will make me a few days late.  I PRAY that's all it is.  Send some  my way, please!


Oh my goodness - you've been going thru a lot! If you can't run, but have enough energy to move - I would stick with some form of exercise. Working on strength training may benefit you the most because muscle will raise your metabolism, which will come in handy when you can't exercise. Do you have a friend you can take outdoor walks with? That would probably help your mood the most. Or solo outdoor walks with some favorite music or podcasts. As for the carbs, maybe a smaller amount with some PB or a handful of nuts? I know if I need to settle my stomach, I reach for crackers, pretzels or toast, which don't fit daily into an eating plan. I would cut yourself some slack in this area - not a free pass to eat anything you want, but realize that you need to eat these foods to take your necessary medications. 
You are having a lot of the same feelings I had when I had my knee surgery - worried about weight gain, sad about the permanent scar/fake tooth... Hang in there - things will get better. HUGS! 
I'll bet it's just stress that is delaying your TOM. After the Princess Half, mine was 4 days late (different kind of stress).

As for me, I am really frustrated about my current pattern - I don't have PMS anymore, it's DURING TOM - that entire week I have headaches and cannot get control of my eating. I don't know how to stop this because I literally cannot stop thinking about food for more than a minute. I can chart my food but I'm way over each day. Vegetables sound gross to me, I can force myself to eat fruit, but mostly I want carbs and treats. I'm frustrated that my hormones sabotage my healthy eating 1 week out of every 5. I know that I have the power to force myself to stay on plan, but I can't seem to put that into practice when I'm feeling like this. 

*QOTD 3/22: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working?*
I have a little bit in the love handle area and my upper thighs are wider than I'd like. My upper arms have always been big. But my worst trouble spot is my eyesight/perception. I'm 1 pound from goal, fit into much smaller clothes than before, have a healthy BMI, and I'm not satisfied with the way I look. I know I look better and I'm certainly more confident about my appearance than when I was heavier, but I only feel happy about my looks if I am wearing a flattering outfit or something. I still see photos of myself that I think look too big. I had thought that when I got to goal I would be pretty content with my appearance - and I am, about half the time.  

*QOTD 3/23: Favorite spot?*
Waist and calves. My waist was one of the first spots to come back when I started losing weight and it's great. My calves are almost to the tone level of six-pack abs. For some reason I don't store fat there and have an easy time getting definition to the calf muscles.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Not to sound ungrateful -- my boss just announced she is providing takeout lunch tomorrow -- I will get to order off the menu, but there's no way anything I order will be as low as my diet meal -- I guess I'd better rethink my dinner tomorrow to balance it out...

I know she's trying to do something nice since we're all so stressed, but her timing...I just started doing what I'm supposed to! Well, I guess I can order a salad and bring my yogurt and veggies from home, maybe it won't be too bad...

Maria


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'd have to say my hips! Never thought I 'd say that but that was what went first doing the elliptical when I got started. The only problem with that is my jeans look like they are hanging off my hips! Even my size 8s.

I was doing well and then just had to have a Swiss Cake Roll! Going to drink a lot of water tonight. I'll get back on the elliptical in the morning. Got to go to a meeting tonight that I will probably still be at for the beginning of BL. I did give 2 massages today. Home all day except for taking the girls to dancing and theater class. Hot water heater is being installed in the morning. Not sure how long that will take so I will start the elliptical and if he finishes early enough I will get back on it. I will also do some WATP upstairs.

I'm up about 5-6 pounds from the weekend! YIKES! Oh well, I'll work hard the rest of the week. Going to Cheesecake Factory for supper on Friday night so I will save up calories all day that day. Saturday I have to give 2 massages and Sunday is DD1s first communion. I think we're having a cook out at a friend's house afterwards so I will have to save up for that as well!

Have a good evening everyone! 

DOing 6 massages this week so far so it's going to be a good week!


----------



## pjlla

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening. I'm shocked- for a Monday after break today was awesome! No recovery room visits, no restraints, no radio calls. I worked out with my trainer today and I have no muscles left in my body. It feels good.
> 
> So... I am officially losing weight for my wedding! Aaron and I talked, and we are tentatively setting a date for next June. (As in 2011.) WE are planning on the week after school lets out.



Congratulations on setting a date!  I LOVED planning my wedding.  Two years  of planning was perfect for me!!



flipflopmom said:


> Saturday, my tooth started hurting.  Sunday, it was throbbing.  I didn't sleep Sunday night, in tears.  I got to the dentist yesterday, and a tooth he had filled last year had developed a crack, and it has abcessed, as well as the one beside it.  I had my first root canal 4 years ago, and the tooth didn't make it a year after that.  They are that brittle. (grinding, hereditary, pregnancy sickness for 6 months with 2 kids)   So I now have to have 2 teeth extracted, plus the one that had had the root canal that broke off.
> 
> #1, I am only 34, I don't want to start having false teeth already. (vanity)  #2.  This pain is worse than mid labor pains.  Seriously.  I am taking sooo much pain medication just to stay on top of it, I'm scared I'll OD.
> #3.  I only have 3 sick days left after taking 3 weeks off when Daddy had his surgery and passed away.  I wouldn't go back and take less, no way.  But I hope I can get away with only needing 3 days.  I need it done soon, so I can't wait until summer vacation.
> #4 I am also scared about what this will do to my weight loss.  I felt so bad yesterday, I just cried all evening.  No exercise AT ALL yesterday.  I am supposed to run today, but I don't know if I can take the pounding or not.  Unless it improves A LOT today, I know I can't.  I am eating more carbs, b/c I need something in my stomach with all this med.  I know I'll probably have to take a week off from exercise when I do have the surgery, but maybe I won't be eating much then....
> #5 We do have dental insurance, but I am scared at how much this will cost.
> 
> Added to my personal pain - Mom did something to her leg yesterday, not sure what.  She can't walk.  My father in law had knee replacement surgery a month ago, is recovering nicely.  The same day, my MIL came down w/ shingles and has had a relapse, plus some kind of gallbladder infection or something.  Mom and the in laws are my babysitters, so I am afraid I'll have to take some days to take care of DD2.
> 
> DD1's back is still bothering her, and she accidentally gave her little sister a black eye while playing a game with DH..
> 
> I am really, really stressing here. I still haven't seen my TOM friend, that usually arrives on the 20th, 21st, but sometimes stress will make me a few days late.  I PRAY that's all it is.  Send some  my way, please!



Life is throwing you a MAJOR curve ball!  Take some time for yourself, some time to try to destress.  Set up some emergency babysitters if necessary.  Call friends and other relatives to help out.  Get the teeth taken care of!  It is super important!  Don't worry about the bill for now... just get feeling better.  And hopefully the boss will be understanding.  

Things will look better in a few days......



ShortyNBug said:


> Good morning.  I'm going to have to do the same as yesterday and get the QOTD on here and come back later to read and reply.  Darn it anyway, people here at work think I'm actually here to do my job in the morning.
> 
> QOTD:  So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body.  Why is this spot your favorite?



Well... my hair is okay (still naturally blonde in my 40's without too much gray) and I have nice slim fingers and wrists and ankles.  My butt isn't too big, but it is too jiggly.  That's what coms to mind first!



kimara said:


> Extra hugs and good vibes  to those who are needing love due to stress or sickness.
> 
> QOTD: So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body. Why is this spot your favorite?
> 
> I have lots of spots I love, my waist that is reappearing, my strong bum and leg muscles, my crooked-teethed smile.  But my favorite part of my body are my scars.  Even my stretch marks--they come from my babies.  I especially love this giant scare on my left side--it is huge and annoying when tags rub on it.  It is from donating my kidney to my brother.  It gave him a few more years of life.  What a privilege for me...
> 
> Have a great day and find a reason to laugh.



That isn't a scar.... that is a permanant BADGE OF HONOR!!  What a wonderful thing you did for you DB.



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping in to say I'm back and will get caught up on the results posts tonight!
> 
> I enjoyed vacation, and did okay with food, and took the stairs instead of the elevator on the ship and was fairly active, but drank far too many tasty beverages that were loaded in calories.  I was up 6 lbs when I did a quick weigh-in this morning, and now will have to start knocking it all back off.
> 
> I enjoyed Carnival, but it is definitely less than Disney (which makes sense as it costs less than Disney).  Dining room service/food was as good as DCL, but entertainment and ship layout were not up to Disney standards.  It was still a good trip and I feel like I got what I paid for.  I'm really looking forward to my next Disney cruise in 2011
> 
> After I get the results posts done, I'm hoping to go back and see the QOTD I missed.
> 
> And I'm really hoping that by tomorrow the land will stop moving!  I did not expect to keep feeling like I'm on the boat for this long after getting off of it.



Glad to have you back.  It looks like you had a BLAST and stayed active.  Thanks for the comparisons about the two cruise lines... may come in handy some day.


Not a lot of time to chat.  I'm out the door in 13 minutes come H*ll or high water!  Circuit training class at the Y tonight is calling my name.  I've done well staying OP for the last few days, although I am making sure that I am eating MORE.  

I need to get moving!  TTYL.............P


----------



## Rose&Mike

Shannon--welcome back! Great pictures!


----------



## maiziezoe

BernardandMissBianca said:


> renewing my commitment again today.
> 
> I had just about given up but DH gave me the all clear to plan a trip to Disney for June!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And DS13 has agreed to do C25K with me. He does Cross Country and when racing his friends on the playground he found out he is out of shape! 3 sprints and he was exhausted. So we are going to start running soon.
> 
> I'm so excited I'm about to crawl out of my skin. But with the trip comes consequences that will be good for me. No eating out, no fast food, no extras. Trimming down the amount of food I cook at one time. And finding free things to do with the kids on the weekends, no shopping. So that will be walks, hikes, and bike rides. I am crazy stoked!!!



Yippee for Disney World!!!  Whoo Hooo!!!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Speaking of parts we hate.    I say pooch too.   Here is a funny:  It is called Poo Chi  my c-section friends should love this.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...a2DQC-ghio&h=caaadee88b356f82ceaa2d89315fbb8a





Liz, that was HYSTERICAL!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Good evening. I'm shocked- for a Monday after break today was awesome! No recovery room visits, no restraints, no radio calls. I worked out with my trainer today and I have no muscles left in my body. It feels good.
> 
> So... I am officially losing weight for my wedding! Aaron and I talked, and we are tentatively setting a date for next June. (As in 2011.) WE are planning on the week after school lets out.



Congrats!!  I loved planning both of my weddings. I planned my first wedding in a year and my second wedding in.... less than 2 weeks! 



jennz said:


> Today I am doing my first every Zumba class!  I have to admit I'm nervous..can I do it?  Will I hurt myself?  DD is going with me and we're meeting a friend so I have double protection against backing out - um, I mean, getting too busy.  I'll have to take the dogs out for a walk this morning and then my Zumba, plus shopping at Wal-Mart, should get a lot of steps in!
> 
> Spring is here - my allergies are starting up.  I hope it's an easier season, I've been loving walking at the park.
> 
> Speaking of walking I've been talking myself out of the c25k.  Why?  I don't know.  It is hard to keep a schedule, especially since dd is doing it with me.  I guess I can at least just keep on doing w2 right, that'll burn more than walking.  I think it's mental, before it got so nice and everyone came out of their houses it was easier, now it's crowded and people are looking.  Probably they're not but I feel like it, you know?  I could also just keep going, these same people will go back in there houses soon after the new weather wears off.
> 
> Finally got a good night's sleep last night!  It's been going around the board hasn't it?  I'd been having a recurring dream that I couldn't find DH for the past week and I'd wake up upset and not be able to get back to sleep.  (My favorite lost DH dream was when I was trying to find him to tell him I booked a Disney cruise for us and I thought he'd be mad...I was telling him about my dream and he said he would be mad but then I told him my dream price for the three of us was $834 and he said book it!  )  DH and I were talking again yesterday about my dreams and started talking about our friends and their situation and thinking maybe that's what the dream was about.  Don't know if that's it but hooray no dream last night!



I can't wait to hear about your Zumba class. My gym offers that class but I haven't taken it yet. My friend wants me to join her for a spin class tomorrow but I don't think I will be able to make it. 

I'm glad you had a dream-less night last night!  



kimara said:


> Extra hugs and good vibes  to those who are needing love due to stress or sickness.
> 
> QOTD: So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body. Why is this spot your favorite?
> 
> I have lots of spots I love, my waist that is reappearing, my strong bum and leg muscles, my crooked-teethed smile.  But my favorite part of my body are my scars.  Even my stretch marks--they come from my babies.  I especially love this giant scare on my left side--it is huge and annoying when tags rub on it.  It is from donating my kidney to my brother.  It gave him a few more years of life.  What a privilege for me...
> 
> Have a great day and find a reason to laugh.



Wow! That is a scar to be proud of!!!  You are an awesome person! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping in to say I'm back and will get caught up on the results posts tonight!
> 
> I enjoyed vacation, and did okay with food, and took the stairs instead of the elevator on the ship and was fairly active, but drank far too many tasty beverages that were loaded in calories.  I was up 6 lbs when I did a quick weigh-in this morning, and now will have to start knocking it all back off.
> 
> I enjoyed Carnival, but it is definitely less than Disney (which makes sense as it costs less than Disney).  Dining room service/food was as good as DCL, but entertainment and ship layout were not up to Disney standards.  It was still a good trip and I feel like I got what I paid for.  I'm really looking forward to my next Disney cruise in 2011
> 
> We had a great time on our excursions.  We did a SeaTrek Helmet dive in Cabo San Lucas.   I was nervous going into it, but it was really cool water around under the water.  We say a bunch of fish, a seahorse and a small eel.  I'm actually very scared of snakes/worms/anything like that, so the eel was neat but I was happy it was small (about2ft) and that it stayed inside the rocks and did not come out.
> Here's a pic of me & DH under the water, with the safety diver behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ensenada we went kayaking to LaBufadora blow hole.  I've only done kayaking on lakes before and it was great doing it on the ocean.  It was pretty wavy to get out from shore, but it was FUN! Here's a pic of DH & I with the blow hole shooting off behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I get the results posts done, I'm hoping to go back and see the QOTD I missed.
> 
> And I'm really hoping that by tomorrow the land will stop moving!  I did not expect to keep feeling like I'm on the boat for this long after getting off of it.



Welcome back!!!  Looks and sounds like your trip was fantastic!!!  

Shoot. I forgot to send in my weight this week. I think I did anyway. Hmmm.


----------



## maiziezoe

Good evening ladies (and gents?)....

I had such a crazy day. I worked out, did homeschool, went to the gym, ran to the grocery store, came home and realized that they didn't give me all of my grocery bags so I had to run back to the grocery store (all the way cross town and during rush hour)... got home just in time to make dinner. BBQ Chicken. Yum!

*
QOTD: So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body. Why is this spot your favorite? *

My left elbow. 


Joking. I don't know what is my favorite body part. I like my "girls" and I like my legs (when I was heavier I looked like an ostrich... thin legs and a big body).


----------



## jennz

Shannon love your pictures!  The one in the kayak is so clear - what type of camera do you have?

Anne - I MUST see your left elbow - it's got to be pretty amazing!  

Zumba was a blast!  I might have done 50% of what the instructor did but it wasn't because I wasn't trying!  But can you even believe this - I left my bodybugg at home!  ;(  Oh well I'll have to go again next week to see what my burn is.  

Going to Zumba tonight was a victory for me.  I had a bad sad day, got out for a mile walk with the dogs and then was ready for bed.  Instead I went to Zumba and I'm proud of myself!


----------



## jbm02

Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body. Why is this spot your favorite?
> 
> 
> QOTD 3/22: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working?



Problem spot - Definitely hips, thighs and pooch.  What my family calls the "Colarusso curse" (our family name - several of us girl cousins are afflicted with it!!)

What I like: definitely my hair.  it's kind of a fun color - strawberry blonde.  And at almost 45, it's still mine!! (hmm..hope I didn't jinx myself there and find some grey tomorrow...).  I am developing a better waist and love that too.

Donac - Good luck on your BL challenge.  you can win!!! 

Ann, let's keep your grandma and my mom FAR apart!!   (when she buys me clothes, she insists on buying me XLs despite the fact  that I wear a size 12...)

Flipflopmom - sending virtual hugs your way...!

Welcome home Shannon!!  what FANTASTIC pictures!!!!  

Tigger - my dream is to inherit your hips!!!! 

Jen A - whenever I am having a bad moment, I think of you and those socks and instantly grin.  what would I do without you?  


As for me, I am heading off to DC tomorrow to take a federal test to get on a list for a job.   It's just for an 'option" - I love my current job but who knows?
AM boot camp tomorrow then my flight is at 2:15.  have a great day everyone!
Jude


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Thanks for the congratulations. We're not "officially" engaged yet if that makes any sense. We set a deadline saying that we will set the actual date by September 1 or when he gets a full time teaching job, whichever comes first. With the way the economy is right now in our area, the chances of finding a job are iffy. Many schools are cutting back. We talked about when a good time will be and with teaching schedules we know summer is the best time and it will be easier on Worlds of Fun if we go in the beginning of the season.

Right now is all about fact finding. I'm doing as much research as I can so when it comes time, we can hit the ground running.

Today is the day yesterday should have been. The student who flipped out two weeks ago (who was great yesterday) was escalating all day. I was walking on egg shells trying to keep from having a repeat of last week. I had to carry another student out, and he tried to chase us down yelling at me not to touch his friend. My para had to hold him back. Then of course, half the class was crying after lunch. I was so happy when 2:15 rolled around!


----------



## redlight

> QOTD: So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body. Why is this spot your favorite?



I don't have one particular favorite spot, but I have a clear "most improved" spot: my belly. It's gone now!


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

Congratulations BL 9 participants! You all rock!

I'm sorry to be the bearer of this wonderful news. Wonderful because you have all been so chatty. Sorry because once a thread reaches 250 pages we need to close it.

Please get ready to continue on another thread and leave a link on your new thread to this one if some want to read these prior posts.


----------



## lisah0711

Tiger Lily 03 said:


> Congratulations BL 9 participants! You all rock!
> 
> I'm sorry to be the bearer of this wonderful news. Wonderful because you have all been so chatty. Sorry because once a thread reaches 250 pages we need to close it.
> 
> Please get ready to continue on another thread and leave a link on your new thread to this one if some want to read these prior posts.



WOW!  Amazing that we have so many posts we have to start a new thread.  New Part 2 thread for BL 9 is here http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35957321&postcount=1

Please give me a few minutes to copy and paste the intro and other information before you close this thread.    Please sure and chime in to let us know that you found the new thread.


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> Ahhh!!!  If it's posted on the dis, we must make it happen!!  We can do it!!!!



Yep!  We're committed now!   (still feeling a little  about it)



Worfiedoodles said:


> I know she's trying to do something nice since we're all so stressed, but her timing...I just started doing what I'm supposed to! Well, I guess I can order a salad and bring my yogurt and veggies from home, maybe it won't be too bad...



Hope that you can find something that will work for you for tomorrow's lunch, Maria.  I bet you will!  



maiziezoe said:


> *
> QOTD: So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body. Why is this spot your favorite? *
> 
> My left elbow.







jennz said:


> I had a bad sad day, got out for a mile walk with the dogs and then was ready for bed.  Instead I went to Zumba and I'm proud of myself!



Sorry for your sad, bad day.    Sounds like you did just what you should to deal with it.  

LuvBaloo, welcome back.  Sounds like you had a great time.  

NOW HEAR THIS -- THIS THREAD WILL BE CLOSING ANY TIME.  PLEASE COME AND JOIN US ON OUR NEW THREAD HERE:  
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35957321&postcount=1

Hope to see you all there!


----------

